# Ich habe da was Neues!



## MasterXoX (12. Juli 2010)

Hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab zwar ka obs soeinen Thread schon gibt aber egal^^
Hier gehts darum zu posten, was man heute neu bekommen hat. Sei es ne neue Kaffetasse, eine/n neue/n Freund/in, oder Geld^^

Ich hab ein neues PC Spiel: Serious Sam HD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juli 2010)

Ich hab heute einen neuen dummen Schwanz-Vergleich-Thread gefunden.
Fand ich erst recht komisch, bis ich dann gemerkt habe, dass das ein Bedürfnis eines jeden Menschen ist.
So auch von mir, also habe ich akzeptiert, dass es solche Threads gibt und mich letzten Endes sogar drüber gefreut.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Juli 2010)

Einen dritten Ho... hmm... nee, Moment. Schon wieder weg.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Juli 2010)

Mein Hund kam heut aus'm "Ostsee-Ferienlager" zurück, wo er über's WE mit Freunden war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Juli 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Mein Hund kam heut aus'm "Ostsee-Ferienlager" zurück, wo er über's WE mit Freunden war.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wtf xD Oder doch Erziehungslager?^^


----------



## Delröy1 (12. Juli 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich hab heute einen neuen dummen Schwanz-Vergleich-Thread gefunden.




mhh 2 ff14 keys, keinen swtor, keinen cata. 
wird noch!


----------



## Tabuno (12. Juli 2010)

Hab mir heute Guild Wars: The Complete Collection geholt um die Vorfreude auf Guild Wars 2 zu steigern, weil ich vor ein paar Jahren viel Spaß an dem Spiel hatte. Nun ja, ich glaube ich hätte es lassen sollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2010)

Dunkle Juwelen Teil4
Blut, Morde, Sex, Tote. Was verlangt man mehr von einem guten Buch?


----------



## Soramac (12. Juli 2010)

MobileMe


----------



## EspCap (12. Juli 2010)

GZ Sora 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss ich mir noch überlegen ob ich mir das dann auch hole wenn ich mein iPhone 4 hab... 80 Euro/Jahr ist schon happig. Wobei @me.com irgendwie auch Style hat :]

Ich hab mir gestern BFBC2 und Eureka Season 3 bestellt, ist aber noch nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (12. Juli 2010)

Omg Omg Omg Omg..
Heute kommt ja Eureka <33333


----------



## Soramac (12. Juli 2010)

Hab zurzeit noch die Testversion. 

Aber.. ja. Ist zwar etwas teuer, aber dafuer sind die Funktionen praechtig. Wenn man diese auch wirklich nutzt, hat man wirklich sehr viel fuer 80 Euro.

Zugang zu meinen Mac. Ausserhalb von deinem Netzwerk auf deinen Heimrechner zu greifen.

iDisk. Eine Festplatte die im Internet gespeischert ist mit 10 - 20 GB und man Zugang von ueberall drauf hat. Ob mit dem iPhone, einen Windows Rechner oder Mac. Alles sehr einfach.

Chat Support von Apple (English)

Mein iPhone. Kann man schauen, wo es liegt, ein Signalton schicken oder ggf. loeschen oder sperren. Falls es verloren ging.

Dann Mail. Funktioniert wirklich gut. Sehr stabil, schnell und uebersichtlich. Schaut gut aus.

Ansonsten dann noch Kalender, Kontakte und Fotos. Im grossen und ganzen. Soweit man ein iPhone, Mac Rechner usw. hat. Lohnt es sich auf jedenfall.

Werde denk mir dann auch die Vollversion holen. Brauch naemlich noch jemand fuer iChat (:

Wobei hier anzumerken ist, nach der Testversion 60 Tage bleibt der Account weiter vorhanden und ma kann iChat weiter nutzen. Sehr sicher und keine laestigen Spams. 128bit verschluesselte Nachrichten.


----------



## EspCap (12. Juli 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Omg Omg Omg Omg..
> Heute kommt ja Eureka <33333



Welche Staffel eigentlich? Schon 4?


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> wtf xD Oder doch Erziehungslager?^^


Nene, Erziehungslager hat er hier permanent. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (12. Juli 2010)

Ich hab ne neue Digitalkamera und nen neuen E-Bass und was habt ihr xD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (12. Juli 2010)

ich hab mir gerade kippen gekauft


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Juli 2010)

Ich hab eben 5€ gefunden xD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Juli 2010)

Nutzt den Thread doch mal sinnvoll und spamt nicht schon wieder...

+ Neuer Fernseher
+ Neuer HD Reciver

- Führerschein bald für einen Monat weg


----------



## Seph018 (12. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mir letzte woche blau-schwarze slip-ons von vans geholt :3 obwohl mir die fast 3 jahre alten roten doch noch besser gefallen. aber irgendwann muss man abschied nehmen ^^ und nein, ich habe gerade keine lust auf groß/kleinschreibung, sehts mir nach


----------



## Petersburg (12. Juli 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Omg Omg Omg Omg..
> Heute kommt ja Eureka <33333



Die Serie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Juli 2010)

Naja, was hab ich neues? Mhh, meine Wackenkarten müssten morgen da sein, zählt das Auch?^^


----------



## Maladin (13. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mal etwas ausgefegt - bleibt bitte sachlich und so gut wie es eben hier geht beim Thema.

Viel Spaß noch

/wink maladin


----------



## Caps-lock (13. Juli 2010)

Meine Kopfschmerzen waren neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber BTT:

Wir besitzen seit heute die richtige oldschool "Lümmel von der ersten Bank" DVD Sammlung. Da werden Kindheitsträume wach *G*.


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2010)

ich hab ne komplette schulganitur neu bekommen...Aber warum vor dien Sommerferien?


----------



## Falathrim (13. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> ich hab ne komplette schulganitur neu bekommen...Aber warum vor dien Sommerferien?



Gibts grad bei Aldi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Juli 2010)

Paket eben angekommen.
Hab jetzt ne neue New Era cap und ne neue Southpole jeans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barracudar (13. Juli 2010)

Hab heute meine Lohnabrechnung bekommen -> neues Auto inc.

(das heißt net das ich von dem Geld das neue Auto kaufen kann, das ist nur der letzte rest)


----------



## Barracudar (13. Juli 2010)

Hab heute meine Lohnabrechnung bekommen -> neues Auto inc.

(das heißt net das ich von dem Geld das neue Auto kaufen kann, das ist nur der letzte rest)


----------



## Ennia (13. Juli 2010)

+ Kompakte Digitalkamera
+ Unterwassergehäuse
+ Eine Stange Kippen aus Sri Lanka für nur EUR 18,- ^^


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2010)

Habe mir eben über Ebay doch noch ein Ticket fürs Summerbreeze gekauft. Und der Preis war sogar okay. :-)


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. Juli 2010)

habe heute mein neues handy bekommen^^ Sony Ericsson W205 , mein einsteiger Handy von Sony xD


----------



## Healor (13. Juli 2010)

Einen Gutschein für freien Eintritt zu ner Party am kommenden Wochenende. Juhu 9 Euronen gespart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und diverse Lebensmittel hat mir die freundliche Dame an der Kasse im Supermarkt gegeben... Musste ihr nur etwas Geld da lassen.

Ach ja genau, und einen Betakey für World of Tanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (14. Juli 2010)

Ein neues BMW Emblem für die Motorhaube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , weil das alte nen unschönen Lackplatzer hat 



Ennia schrieb:


> + Eine Stange Kippen aus Sri Lanka für nur EUR 18,- ^^




Falls das von so nem illegalem Typen auf der Straße kommt, dann lass die Finger davon.
Da ist teilweise Blei, geschredderte CDs und sonstiger Müll drin.


----------



## Davatar (14. Juli 2010)

Flugtickets für nach Amsterdam


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Juli 2010)

Hab mir ne neue tischlampe gekauft, die alte hatn geist aufgegeben cO


----------



## EspCap (16. Juli 2010)

Eine neue Spinpoint F3, zumindest ist sie bestellt. 
Allerdings eher gezwungenermasen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokxer (16. Juli 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Flugtickets für nach Amsterdam



Wieso? Brauchst wieder was vom Coffeshop?


----------



## Huntermoon (18. Juli 2010)

Ein neuer Bildschrim, gestern gehohlt, weil mein Alter Kaputt is :/
Nur brauch ich jetzt ein von der größe passendes WP^^


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

blauer Kaja, türkiseer Lidschatten, Wimperntusche, 2Taschenspiegel, ein Fußkettchen, 2 HAlskennen, 4 Armbänder, 4x Nagelack (Pink,Rosé, Lilaglitze und Klarlack)


----------



## Healor (18. Juli 2010)

Rockband Drums 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehrin (18. Juli 2010)

Der 10 Stündige Download von Team Fortrees 2 hat heute Morgen um 7:34 Uhr ein schönes Ende genommen (und jetzt grade kommt auf einmal ein Patch der nochmal ne Stunde dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juli 2010)

Kehrin schrieb:


> Der 10 Stündige Download von Team Fortrees 2 hat heute Morgen um 7:34 Uhr ein schönes Ende genommen (und jetzt grade kommt auf einmal ein Patch der nochmal ne Stunde dauert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




10H?! Was hast du denn bitte für eine Verbindung?


Skullcandy Kopfhörer und Schmuck


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juli 2010)

Longbottom Leaf T-Shirt und endlich alle 3 Herr der Ringe Teile *freu*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (19. Juli 2010)

Kehrin schrieb:


> Der 10 Stündige Download von Team Fortrees 2 hat heute Morgen um 7:34 Uhr ein schönes Ende genommen (und jetzt grade kommt auf einmal ein Patch der nochmal ne Stunde dauert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




da werden noch einige patches dazukommen^^


----------



## Davatar (19. Juli 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> Wieso? Brauchst wieder was vom Coffeshop?


Nö, ich bin auch ohne Gras lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> blauer Kaja, türkiseer Lidschatten, Wimperntusche, 2Taschenspiegel, ein Fußkettchen, 2 HAlskennen, 4 Armbänder, 4x Nagelack (Pink,Rosé, Lilaglitze und Klarlack)


du hast für eine 13jährige definitiv zu viel kohle Oo und warum schminkst du dich mit 13
MIT 13 VERDAMMT NOCHMAL!!!!!! (ich glaub ich werd alt -.-)

ich hab eine neue Digicam von SONY


edit: und ich hab neues gemma atkinson poster (die schönste frau der welt *alpha beta gemma* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

und wir haben jetzt einen gartenteich oder wie ich ihn nenne eine neue mückenzuchtstation


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du hast für eine 13jährige definitiv zu viel kohle Oo und warum schminkst du dich mit 13
> MIT 13 VERDAMMT NOCHMAL!!!!!! (ich glaub ich werd alt -.-)
> 
> ich hab eine neue Digicam von SONY
> ...




Sola ist 13? Oo


BTT: Blaue Puma Flip Flops


----------



## Manowar (19. Juli 2010)

Bosch Aerotwin :>


----------



## Arosk (19. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (19. Juli 2010)

Hahaha..das gibts als Tshirt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*raussuch*


----------



## Arosk (19. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Hahaha..das gibts als Tshirt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar xD


----------



## Soladra (19. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du hast für eine 13jährige definitiv zu viel kohle Oo und warum schminkst du dich mit 13
> MIT 13 VERDAMMT NOCHMAL!!!!!! (ich glaub ich werd alt -.-)



tu ich nicht, i snur für party und disco


----------



## Potpotom (19. Juli 2010)

Einen neuen Kinderspielplatz für meine Tochter... so unwichtige Kleinteile wie Bauanleitung und Bolzen, Schrauben etc. sind natürlich nicht mitgeliefert worden. Klingt nach Aufbau-Spass - aber was tut man nicht alles damit die Kleine n bissl schaukeln, rutschen, klettern und sich verletzen kann. Hrmpf.


----------



## Soladra (19. Juli 2010)

Schaukel!<3


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Juli 2010)

1 Kiste Bier


----------



## Soladra (19. Juli 2010)

3 Sixpack von meinem Lieblingseistee


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Juli 2010)

Eistee im Sixer? WTF?


----------



## MasterXoX (19. Juli 2010)

Eistee ist scheiße.


----------



## Lillyan (19. Juli 2010)

<- blonde Haare und ne Goblinin


----------



## Jokxer (19. Juli 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nö, ich bin auch ohne Gras lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



asooo dachte du brauchst es zum Schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (19. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Schaukel!<3



Klettern! <3


Ähm...eine Hohlraumentzündung in einer von den Wunden bei der Weisheitszahn-OP. 3 Tage krankgeschrieben, leicht erhöhte Temperatur und 1 Woche Antibiotika fressen.
Fuck yeah!


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Klettern! <3
> 
> 
> Ähm...eine Hohlraumentzündung in einer von den Wunden bei der Weisheitszahn-OP




autsch....

ich hab mir die billigvariante von Medal of honor Airborne für nen Zehner gezogen...mehr ist es auch wirklich nicht wert.da ist die grafik von call of duty ja meilen besser...ausserdem,wenn man sich anstrengt hat man das komplette spiel ja in 6-8 std durch...aber das ist bei cod auch nicht anders.aber kann man wohl öfter durchspielen.das find ich allerdings interessant bei Airborne das man seine waffenfertigkeiten verbessern kann um dann die waffen zu verbessern


----------



## Soramac (19. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ähm...eine Hohlraumentzündung in einer von den Wunden bei der Weisheitszahn-OP.





Man kann's es auch dramatisch schreiben. Bei meiner Weisheitszahn-OP wurden mir alle 4 Zaehne gezogen.. da konnte Ich erstmal paar Wochen gar nichts machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> tu ich nicht, i snur für party und disco



ich glaub ich krieg n vogel mit 13 party und disco Oo WTF????


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich glaub ich krieg n vogel mit 13 party und disco Oo WTF????





FFS MADE MY DAY


----------



## Falathrim (20. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Man kann's es auch dramatisch schreiben. Bei meiner Weisheitszahn-OP wurden mir alle 4 Zaehne gezogen.. da konnte Ich erstmal paar Wochen gar nichts machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glückwunsch. Ich hab auch alle 4 auf einmal gezogen bekommen. Ist jetzt nen Monat her, ich war komplikationsfrei, hab gearbeitet, von Samstag auf Sonntag ist plötzlich meine Backe angeschwollen wie ein Luftballon, wenn ein Freediver sein Lungenvolumen in ihn entleert. 
Echt nicht witzig, wenn dir alle 2-3 Minuten ein Tropfen Eiter aus der Backe tropft.


----------



## Soladra (20. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich glaub ich krieg n vogel mit 13 party und disco Oo WTF????



Klar, Jugendhaus und Teenedisco. Diu bist eiinfach ein so alter Sack, bei dir hats das natürlich ned gegeben, aber die Jugend von heute blablabla


----------



## Soramac (20. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Ich hab auch alle 4 auf einmal gezogen bekommen. Ist jetzt nen Monat her, ich war komplikationsfrei, hab gearbeitet, von Samstag auf Sonntag ist plötzlich meine Backe angeschwollen wie ein Luftballon, wenn ein Freediver sein Lungenvolumen in ihn entleert.
> Echt nicht witzig, wenn dir alle 2-3 Minuten ein Tropfen Eiter aus der Backe tropft.



Hmm, das hoert sich nicht gut an. Bei mir lief eigentlich alles problemlos. Ebenfalls Vollnarkose? 
Ich hatte ebenfalls eine dicke Backe. Aber nur 3 Tage und dann ging die Schwellung auch wieder zurueck. Zwar konnte Ich danach auch erstmal nicht's richtig essen, aber nach 1-2 Wochen. War wieder alles in Ordnung.
Dann mal gute Besserung. Schon scheiss Thema die Weissheitszaehne...


----------



## Healor (20. Juli 2010)

Weisheitszähne ziehen scheint wohl bei jedem anders zu verlaufen. Jeden den ich kenne jammert, das es bei ihm so schlimm war. Bei mir war das alles ziemlich Stressfrei. Spritze rein, Zähne raus. In 1-2 Tagen war alles vorbei. Keine Schmerzen mehr, nichts mehr geschwollen...

Das Schmerzhafte kam eigentlich, kurz nachdem ich nach Hause gekommen bin. In meinem Wohnzimmer bin ich total benebelt auf einem Playstation Controller ausgerutscht und bin mit dem Gesicht gegen den Fernseher geknallt, so dass ich ne Platzwunde hatte Oo


----------



## Rayon (20. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte nur örtliche Betäubungen als mir alles Zähne damals gezogen wurden. Im OP alles easy, aber als ich zu Hause ankam war der Schmerz echt übel, hab mir dann Ibuprofen reingepfiffen, dann gings... *g* 

Hab mir vor ner Woche Dragon Age Origins: Awakening gekauft. :-)


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2010)

ja ich hab auch was neues depressionen --.--


----------



## Arosk (20. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> tu ich nicht, i snur für party und disco



Welche Disco lässt 13 Jährige rein?


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Welche Disco lässt 13 Jährige rein?



genau das frag ich mich auch XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Welche Disco lässt 13 Jährige rein?






LordofDemons schrieb:


> genau das frag ich mich auch XD



Robby Bubble Kinderdisco!


----------



## Seph018 (20. Juli 2010)

Ich habe 2 Katzen bekommen... aber auch nur für 2 Wochen. Die sind so unglaublich niedlich.. ich liebe sie jetzt schon.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Robby Bubble Kinderdisco!



Rubby Bubble YEAAAH!

Ich habe einen neuen Gargoyle für meine Sammlung. Ich freu mich so hart!


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Juli 2010)

Ich hab Anno 1404 neu :>>


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Juli 2010)

Grad neu bekommen, nen derben Kater


----------



## Davatar (21. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Grad neu bekommen, nen derben Kater


^^

Ein Kinoticket von gestern für "Predators". Recht unterhaltsamer Film. Grosse Innovation darf man nicht erwarten, aber wenn man Actionfilme mag ist er super.


----------



## Potpotom (21. Juli 2010)

Einen neuen Flipchart... den ich vor gefühlten 2 Jahren mal bestellt hatte und jetzt garnimmer brauche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Juli 2010)

dann mach halt einfach ne peter zwegert parodie dann hat die flipchart wieder verwendung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ich hab grad n lachflash 

kurze erklärung: mein bruder hat mir gestern zugeschaut wie ich risen gespielt hab und irgendwie kommen wir auf das thema arbeit und dann sagt mein kleiner bruder plötzlich: "Si Arbeit" mit so nem mexikanischen akzent (wie in south park) und ich hab mich so weggeschmissen vor lachen und genau das kommt jetzt wieder hoch.


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (21. Juli 2010)

Einen neuen Besen von Vileda, mit 2 verschiedenen Borsten huijuijui. Kanns schon garnicht mehr erwarten, das erste mal mit dem zu fegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Einen neuen Besen von Vileda, mit 2 verschiedenen Borsten huijuijui. Kanns schon garnicht mehr erwarten, das erste mal mit dem zu fegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das kann ich toppen:eine neue Zahnbürste von Dr.Best in der Stufe "Hart"....heute morgen das erste mal ausprobiert...astrein...endlich wieder Zahnfleischbluten...


----------



## Soladra (22. Juli 2010)

ich hab gestern NAsenbluten bekommen


----------



## Dracun (22. Juli 2010)

seit gestern en neues Headset

Wollte zwar erst dat Logitech G35 aber da wir dringend noch einige Sachen für unser Wohnzimmer brauchten ist es halt 56 Euro billiger geworden statt 92 € (Versand schon drin) 36 €.

http://www.amazon.de/SPEED-LINK-SL-8793-Medusa-ProGamer-Headset/dp/B000EQA0Q4

Wenn man das Headset aufsitzt und Musik/Film oder Spiel Sound drin hat ... genial ... ohne Soundkulisse en leicht nerviges Kratzen & Rauschen .. aber da i das HS sowie nur aufn Kopp hab wenn i es nutzen will .. stört mich das erstmal nicht bis ich mir das G35 holen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ich zwar noch net sollte aber Samstag oder Montag da sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (22. Juli 2010)

Einen Blog


----------



## Thoor (22. Juli 2010)

Ich werds in jedem verdammten Thread posten:

ich hab nen hammerharten hammergeilen neuen esd 

ich glaub ich bin verliebt :<


----------



## shadow24 (23. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was ist denn das für ein MG-Teil da aufm Bild?ist das auch in klein als Schlüsselanhänger dabei?die Uhr sieht auch nich schlecht aus...den Teddy würde ich allerdings gleich in Müll werfen...


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich hab nen hammerharten hammergeilen neuen esd



Was in aller Welt ist ein esd ?

Elektronischer Spezial Dildo?
Eigenheim Sonnenkollektor Dach?
Erster Sanskrit Duden?
Eiweiss Soja Drink?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> was ist denn das für ein MG-Teil da aufm Bild?ist das auch in klein als Schlüsselanhänger dabei?die Uhr sieht auch nich schlecht aus...den Teddy würde ich allerdings gleich in Müll werfen...


das MG Teil ist glaub ich so ne Extra waffe, der Teddy werfe ich girantiert Net weg. Oo die uhr soll ja Billig sein... egal kann man ja aufhängen oder so....


----------



## Manowar (23. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Was in aller Welt ist ein esd ?
> 
> Elektronischer Spezial Dildo?
> Eigenheim Sonnenkollektor Dach?
> ...




Endschalldämpfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (23. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> das MG Teil ist glaub ich so ne Extra waffe, der Teddy werfe ich girantiert Net weg. Oo die uhr soll ja Billig sein... egal kann man ja aufhängen oder so....




also wenn man die Spezialversion kauft ist dieses MG freischaltbar für das Spiel????


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Juli 2010)

Ja ob man es ohne den Extra Code Freischalten kann weis ich net..... oder meinst du, du hast Bon mit dem du im Nächsten Waffen Laden ein Echtes MG abholen kannst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder Sonst Google halt.


----------



## shadow24 (23. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> oder meinst du, du hast Bon mit dem du im Nächsten Waffen Laden ein Echtes MG abholen kannst?



das wär doch mal was....FSK ab 18 und gültiger Waffenschein nötig


----------



## Falathrim (23. Juli 2010)

Da bekommt der Begriff "Killerspiel" eine ganz neue Bedeutung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In Russland allerdings gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich...die finden ja immer noch alle paar Wochen unterirdische Bunker vollgestopft mit Waffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ich nun schön in Stimmung komme lese ich das buch... was ich gerade im Buchladen um die ecke gekauft hab.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das wär doch mal was....FSK ab 18 und gültiger Waffenschein nötig



USK ab 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl das sicherlich eine Idee wäre für die nächste CoD Special Edition... mit MW 2 gab es ein Nachtsichtgerät, nun folgt die Waffe hrhr


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Juli 2010)

Es ist eine Shotgun (Kaum zu glauben aber laut der Seite), der Schlüsselanhänger hat storytechnischen Wert und die Uhr ist das Übergimmick für einen Metro Fan.

@ Sam Fischer

Les zuerst das Buch spiel dann das Spiel und kauf dir das imo bessere Metro2034 ;D


----------



## Falathrim (23. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Es ist eine Shotgun (Kaum zu glauben aber laut der Seite), der Schlüsselanhänger hat storytechnischen Wert und die Uhr ist das Übergimmick für einen Metro Fan.
> 
> @ Sam Fischer
> 
> Les zuerst das Buch spiel dann das Spiel und kauf dir das imo bessere Metro2034 ;D



Ich hatte gehört dass Metro2034 im Vergleich zum ersten Teil deutlich abfällt?
Hat man mir das falsch berichtet?


----------



## Razyl (23. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich hatte gehört dass Metro2034 im Vergleich zum ersten Teil deutlich abfällt?
> Hat man mir das falsch berichtet?



Nein, Metro 2033 ist wirklich der bessere Roman. 2034 ist immer noch gut, aber bei weitem nicht mehr so gut wie 2033. Zumindest ist das meine Einschätzung


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich hatte gehört dass Metro2034 im Vergleich zum ersten Teil deutlich abfällt?
> Hat man mir das falsch berichtet?



Ich finde 2034 um einiges besser, man sieht die Handlung aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln und das Universum wird weiter erleuchtet. Vorallem finde ich als größten Pluspunkt, das in Metro2034 die Hauptfigur im Gegensatz zu Artjom nicht so passiv ist und auch Dialoge hat


----------



## Falathrim (23. Juli 2010)

Yeah, super, 2 verschiedene Meinungen...ist ja fast wie Amazon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, vielleicht gönn ichs mir die Tage, muss meine russischen Autoren weiterführen...brauch auch noch "Wächter der Ewigkeit" von Sergej Lukianenko...

Ansonsten hab ich mir grade ne neue Grafikkarte gegönnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gebrauchte Geforce GTX260 (Die mit 216 Shader-Einheiten)

Endlich kann ich wieder zocken...von 2GB RAM und ner 7600GS AGP auf 4GB und GTX260 <3
Endlich GTA IV und Co. <3


----------



## Seph018 (23. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ansonsten hab ich mir grade ne neue Grafikkarte gegönnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hey hab die selbe ... und zwar schon ewig ^^' Aber leistet gute Dienste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (23. Juli 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Hey hab die selbe ... und zwar schon ewig ^^' Aber leistet gute Dienste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die selbe? 
Oha.
Was machen wir denn nun? Das ist jetzt ja sozusagen ein Interessenkonflikt? Ich hätte die Grafikkarte schon ganz gerne, aber wenn du sie jetzt verbaut hast möchte ich sie dir nicht wegnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (23. Juli 2010)

Püh sich wegen eines solchen Wortes so aufspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du weißt, was ich meine. die gleiche eben, aber das werde ich nie lernen. Genau wie der Genetiv immer mein Feind sein wird.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Les zuerst das Buch spiel dann das Spiel und kauf dir das imo bessere Metro2034 ;D


Also ich hab das Buch seit 30 Minuten fertig, mein Fazit... was will ich 2033 sein? ein Stalker! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 morgen sollte mein Game kommen was ich aber weniger glaube... auf jeden fall werde ich morgen früh sofort zum Buchladen rennen und mir Metro 2034 Kaufen!

EDIT:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (24. Juli 2010)

Mein Vater und ich haben uns heute ein neues Messerset gekauft (Zwilling 5 Sterne-Edition, 3 Messer ein Wetzeisen)
Ich freu mich schon aufs kochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem haben wir unseren Vorrat an Single Malt Whiskey aufgestockt (9,50€ pro 100ml ist ein stolzer Preis O.o)

Und ich bin am überlegen ob mir ein Gehäuse, einen DVD-Brenner und ein neues Netzteil kaufe...aber vermutlich sollte ich das nicht tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Böser Kaufrausch)


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. Juli 2010)

Ich hab Starcraft 2 neu^^


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

Drei neue Platten <3 yeah


----------



## XXI. (24. Juli 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich hab Starcraft 2 neu^^



Me 2!


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Drei neue Platten <3 yeah



Das wird ein ordentlicher Reifenwechel, mein Beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (26. Juli 2010)

So langsam glaube ich wirklich, Apple könnte I-Brechdurchfall zu einem richtig guten Preis vertreiben. Wahnsinn.


----------



## Manowar (26. Juli 2010)

Jetzt kennen wenigstens alle seinen Vor und Nachnamen

Ich hab mir Holz ausm Baumarkt besorgt und baue uns daraus unseren Tisch für Wacken -> 0Euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (26. Juli 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> So langsam glaube ich wirklich, Apple könnte I-Brechdurchfall zu einem richtig guten Preis vertreiben. Wahnsinn.


Apple könnte sogar iNone für nen 1000er problemlos verkaufen. Die Werbung wär dann im Stil von "Brand new high-res transparent design! Extra light-weight: 0 kg! Can be packed in each pocket without taking any space! Can be combined with iStone (if iNone-iStone-Connector-Cable is available)!


----------



## Asayur (26. Juli 2010)

Lol Dava, da musste ich echt schmunzeln *gg*

Ich glaube ich bin Büchersüchtig, immer, aber wirklich immer, wenn ich im Thalia war, komm ich mit einem neuen Buch raus, so heute und zwar:

Der Tomorrow Code von Falkner.


----------



## Soramac (26. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Jetzt kennen wenigstens alle seinen Vor und Nachnamen



Alles nur Werbung (:


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Jetzt kennen wenigstens alle seinen Vor und Nachnamen
> 
> Ich hab mir Holz ausm Baumarkt besorgt und baue uns daraus unseren Tisch für Wacken -> 0Euro
> 
> ...



kewl XD


----------



## Krügerl (27. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (27. Juli 2010)

Kopfweh -.- VIEL VEIL KOPFWEH 


Aua...


----------



## Potpotom (27. Juli 2010)

Zwar nicht neu, aber...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (27. Juli 2010)

Heute aus Russland gekommen:
*
Ausrüstung der sowjetischen Infanterie im Afghanistan-Konflikt (späte 80er Jahre)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (27. Juli 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Heute aus Russland gekommen:
> *
> Ausrüstung der sowjetischen Infanterie im Afghanistan-Konflikt (späte 80er Jahre)*
> 
> Bild


Ohne positiv oder negativ zu werten: Wofür kauft man sich "Ausrüstung der sowjetischen Infanterie im Afghanistan-Konflikt"? Zum anschauen, also wie ein Bild quasi, respektive als Wandverzierung? Oder ziehst Du das dann an? Und falls ja, läufst Du so durch die Strassen? Oder ist das für getarnte Waldspaziergänge?
Also meine Frage soll weder positiv noch negativ klingen, ich frag mich einfach nur, wozu man sowas kauft. Selbst ein "Weil ich die Kleidung hübsch finde", ist eine Antwort die mir passt, will nur meine Neugierde befriedigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (27. Juli 2010)

@Davatar
Deine Gedankengänge finde ich witzig, wenn auch verständlich. Aber keine Sorge, nein, ich bin kein Wahnsinniger, der so durch die Stadt läuft.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele _Airsoft_ (=ähnlich wie Paintball, jedoch um einiges realistischer. Es handelt sich um eine Millitär- und Taktiksimulation) in einem Verein, welcher russische Einheiten _reenactet_ (=nachstellt).
Und mit Airsoft meine ich übrigens nicht mit "30€-Plastikprügeln durch den Wald laufen und Renter erschrecken", so wie es von den dummen Kiddies bei euch in Deutschland praktiziert wird. Bei Interesse stehe ich übrigens gerne über PN für weitere Auskünfte zur Verfügung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleine Impression, damit man sich ungefähr etwas darunter vorstellen kann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Juli 2010)

Hab es mir halb gedacht, hab ich früher auch gespielt, wurde mir aber mit meinem meinem 2ten Hobby (Pc) zu teuer.


----------



## Davatar (27. Juli 2010)

Ahso alles klar, Airsoft kenn ich. Ein Bekannter von mir hat das früher auch gespielt. So macht das natürlich Sinn ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2010)

airsoft .... ich wollts chon immer mal in nen paintballpark :/


----------



## Krügerl (27. Juli 2010)

*pffft* Paintballpark...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gib in der gOOgle-Bildersuche einmal "Milovice" ein, dann siehst du, wo man unter anderem Airsoft spielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cake is a lie (28. Juli 2010)

Neue Sachen:
-Eine Planze


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2010)

Neu, oder wieder mal Neu:

Einen brutalen Nostalgieflash 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arni4k (29. Juli 2010)

Hab mir grad Kippen gekauft!

Und heute nen I-Phone 3GS 32GB

und natürlich ne Kiste Bier darf nicht fehlen


----------



## Soramac (29. Juli 2010)

Toll. War meine Adresse drauf auf dem Bild.

MobileMe gekauft!


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Juli 2010)

Eine Puma Messenger Bag in Orange D


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juli 2010)

Ich hab jetzt Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (30. Juli 2010)

GZ- mein Chef will mir den auch nicht für viel Geld verkaufen =(

Schulbücher


----------



## Jokxer (30. Juli 2010)

Arni4k schrieb:


> Hab mir grad Kippen gekauft!
> 
> Und heute nen I-Phone 3GS 32GB
> 
> und natürlich ne Kiste Bier darf nicht fehlen



Da fragt man sich doch! Warum sich der gute kein 4GS gekauft hat!!!!!!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juli 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> GZ- mein Chef will mir den auch nicht für viel Geld verkaufen =(
> 
> Schulbücher



hiermit möchte ich dir mein beileid aussprechen ich werde etwas für dich mit entspannen


----------



## Soramac (30. Juli 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich doch! Warum sich der gute kein 4GS gekauft hat!!!!!!!!



Da, sich das gute Stueck iPhone 4 und nicht 4GS nennt (:

Davon abgesehen gefaellt vielen das Design nicht. Wenn man das neues iOS4 hat, bist du eigentlich fast auf dem selben Status wie mit dem iPhone 4. Nur das du eine etwas schlechtere Kamera hast, kein LED Licht, kein besseres Display, Lautsprecher, Mikrofon, Gehaeuse und Frontkamera.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen gefaellt vielen das Design nicht. Wenn man das neues iOS4 hat, bist du eigentlich fast auf dem selben Status wie mit dem iPhone 4. Nur das du eine etwas schlechtere Kamera hast, kein LED Licht, kein besseres Display, Lautsprecher, Mikrofon, Gehaeuse und Frontkamera.



Und das Gerät ungefähr doppelt bis dreimal soviel Zeit braucht um Programme und Apps auszuführen.


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juli 2010)

Hab seit heute ein iFalschparkticket - ziemlich mies wie so ziemlich alles was mit "iXXX" betitelt wird. *hust*


----------



## EspCap (30. Juli 2010)

iXXX? Mit Pornos hat Apple nichts am Hut.


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mir heute wieder einen neuen iKratzer ins Auto gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2010)

udn ich hab jetzt neu kopfschmerzen :/


----------



## Asayur (31. Juli 2010)

Uh, LoD, du auch, selber Grund wie bei mir oder alternativ Gründe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2010)

bei mir ists restalkohol

 bei dir?


----------



## Asayur (31. Juli 2010)

Das selbe xD


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2010)

Starcraft 2 !


----------



## Alion (2. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe da etwas neues, dass mein Rücken ziert.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. August 2010)

Hat nen Hauch Ridley...


Ich hab meine 'Sonic The Hedgehog' Bettwäsche Neu bzw. wiedergefunden! <3


----------



## LiangZhou (3. August 2010)

Spraydosen...hehe.....


----------



## Manoroth (3. August 2010)

ich habe jetzt neu eine kaputte grafikkarte-.-


----------



## Bloodletting (3. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Eingewöhnungszeit dieses Teils ist extrem.
Wenn man 5 Jahre WoW und alle anderen Spiele mit WASD spielt und dann das Teil benutzt...
Das ist wie: "Wat? PC? Spielen??


----------



## LiangZhou (4. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und, lohnt's sich?


----------



## Davatar (4. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und was ist das fürn Teil?


----------



## Ogil (4. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und was ist das fürn Teil?



Ein Keyboard-Ersatz fuer Shooter und so. Im Grunde keine schlechte Idee - aber so prall ist die Verarbeitung des n52 nicht. Die Tasten haben komische Druckpunkte und die Daumentasten sind insgesamt ziemlicher Murks. Hab es eine Weile lang benutzt, jetzt lungert es in der Ecke rum...


----------



## tonygt (4. August 2010)

Und welchen Vorteil soll so eine Tastatur bringen ?


----------



## LiangZhou (4. August 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Und welchen Vorteil soll so eine Tastatur bringen ?




Anderes Spielgefühl, ist wie wenn du einen anderen Controller benutzt


----------



## Ogil (4. August 2010)

Vor allem ist es bequemer als das krampfhafte WASD-SHIFT-CTRL-ALT-Gefriemel. Auf so einem Keyboard-Ersatz liegt die Hand halt gemuetlich auf und die Finger kommen entspannt an die Tasten. Fuer ermuedungsfreies Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (4. August 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Vor allem ist es bequemer als das krampfhafte WASD-SHIFT-CTRL-ALT-Gefriemel. Auf so einem Keyboard-Ersatz liegt die Hand halt gemuetlich auf und die Finger kommen entspannt an die Tasten. Fuer ermuedungsfreies Spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zu meinen Ego-Shooter-Zeiten hab ich meine linke Hand einfach auf den Nummern-Block verlegt. Da hatte man dann eigentlich immer alle benötigten Tasten auf einem Haufen, selbst bei Shootern, die ein paar Tasten mehr brauchten.

Aber bei dem Teil frag ich mich: Wie bedient man das? Sieht nach Linkshänderdingens aus. Und dann legt man die rechte Hand auf die Tasten oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## Kaldreth (4. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Zu meinen Ego-Shooter-Zeiten hab ich meine linke Hand einfach auf den Nummern-Block verlegt. Da hatte man dann eigentlich immer alle benötigten Tasten auf einem Haufen, selbst bei Shootern, die ein paar Tasten mehr brauchten.
> 
> Aber bei dem Teil frag ich mich: Wie bedient man das? Sieht nach Linkshänderdingens aus. Und dann legt man die rechte Hand auf die Tasten oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen?



Nein du legst die linke Hand auf das Ding und mit der rechten nutzt du die Maus! 

Hatte mir auch schon mal überlegt mir sowas zukaufen allerdings die Variante von Logitech. Nen Kumpel hat es und ist begeistert, weil die Hand gemütlicher aufliegt und er sagt er hat mehr Tasten die er besser und schneller erreichen kann.


----------



## Bloodletting (4. August 2010)

Das Teil an sich bietet vor allem in MMOs oder überhaupt in Spielen, bei dem man viele Tasten drücken muss, einen großen Vorteil, was Schnelligkeit angeht.
Man kann sich Shift, Alt-l, Leertaste, WASD und sämtliche anderen Tasten überall hinlegen, wo man will.
Zudem ist die Anordnung der Tasten wesentlich angenehmer.
Keine Krämpfe bei Y, X, Strg und Alt-l.

Was ich bisher als einziges zu bemängeln habe, ist die Leertaste, bzw. die Taste, die dafür ausgelegt ist.
Die ist totaler Mumpitz und ist an dieser Stelle, wenn man das Kreuz sowie den Knop darüber benutzt, sehr schwer zu erreichen.
Ich hab deshalb diese Taste mit "B" belegt, öffne also mein Inventar damit.


----------



## tonygt (4. August 2010)

Also ich spiel einfach bei allen Spielen wo ich viele Keys brauche mit UHJK statt WASD gab da irgendwann mal nen Sticky im Hunter forum wo das genauer erklärt wird so hat man auch viel mehr Tasten die man entspannt erreicht. Mein höchste an benötigten Hotkeys waren glaube ich mal 42 Tasten oder sogar mehr bin mir net mehr ganz sicher.

Back to Topic

Hab jetzt Burnout Paradise mal gucken wies sich spielt


----------



## LiangZhou (5. August 2010)

Ich verstehe gar nicht was ihr alle für Probleme mit den Tasten habt, ich kann Caps und Enter gleichzeitig mit einer Hand drücken^^ Das Ding würde ich mir also nur anschaffen um cool zu sein.


BTT: The Conduit Special Edition


----------



## JokerofDarkness (6. August 2010)

Meine BD Käufe dieser Woche:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (6. August 2010)

Prison Break, The One und Insideman sind klasse!


----------



## Yadiz (6. August 2010)

3 Müllermilch, die auch schon wieder leer sind^^


----------



## LiangZhou (7. August 2010)

Windows 7


----------



## MasterXoX (7. August 2010)

Hab seit zwei Wochen wieder eine gerade Wirbelsäule, und bin heut ausm Krankenhaus gekommen, danke an Herrn Dr. N. und Frau Dr. L. für die tolle Unterstützung!
Was ich jetzt neu hab? 7 Titanschrauben im Rücken^^


----------



## Rayon (7. August 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Meine BD Käufe dieser Woche:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nett, aber Männer die auf Ziegen starren ist richtig schlecht.^^
6-Pack Bier neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nicht lange


----------



## Dominau (7. August 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Hab seit zwei Wochen wieder eine gerade Wirbelsäule, und bin heut ausm Krankenhaus gekommen, danke an Herrn Dr. N. und Frau Dr. L. für die tolle Unterstützung!
> Was ich jetzt neu hab? 7 Titanschrauben im Rücken^^



Was haste den angestelt?


----------



## Asayur (7. August 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> Nett, aber Männer die auf Ziegen starren ist richtig schlecht.^^
> 6-Pack Bier neu
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich fand Männer die auf Ziegen starren richtig klasse, hab mich schlappgelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (7. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Was haste den angestelt?




http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skoliose


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skoliose



Leide ich seit Jahren drunter =( Aber Operation wäre sinnlos bei mir >.<


----------



## Exzelsor (7. August 2010)

Mini-Zen-Garten und ne total neue Schnittwunde im Daumen (bis zum Knochen hin)


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Windows 7



Windows sieben ist eine Bluescreen-Atombombe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (7. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Leide ich seit Jahren drunter =( Aber Operation wäre sinnlos bei mir >.<




wieso sinnlos? willst du in 10 jahren im rollstuhl sitzen oder wat?


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> wieso sinnlos? willst du in 10 jahren im rollstuhl sitzen oder wat?



Wenn du so ne bekloppte Frage stellst hat dein Arzt dir nicht alles gesagt oder du hast nicht zugehört / es nicht begriffen.


----------



## Bloodletting (7. August 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich verstehe gar nicht was ihr alle für Probleme mit den Tasten habt, ich kann Caps und Enter gleichzeitig mit einer Hand drücken^^



Netbook oder QUARTZ-Tastatur?

Und wenn das nicht ...

Bigfoot?


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Windows 7



ab montag


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Windows sieben ist eine Bluescreen-Atombombe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh man... musste so lachen (:


----------



## MasterXoX (7. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wenn du so ne bekloppte Frage stellst hat dein Arzt dir nicht alles gesagt oder du hast nicht zugehört / es nicht begriffen.




kommt drauf an ^^
ab 50 grad operieren sie ja


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> kommt drauf an ^^
> ab 50 grad operieren sie ja



Sie Sir, haben 100% Recht!


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Windows sieben ist eine Bluescreen-Atombombe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nope, bisher 0 Bluescreens gehabt :>


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

Windows 7 ist bis auf Windows DOS das Beste bisher...


----------



## Reflox (8. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-r0MXtnRaUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. August 2010)

Meine Nummer 404 in der BD Sammlung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ Holz für meine Einbauvitrine


----------



## LiangZhou (8. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Netbook oder QUARTZ-Tastatur?
> 
> Und wenn das nicht ...
> 
> Bigfoot?





G11 und wer die kennt weiß das sie keine kleine Tastatur ist ;D Naja, ich spiele Gitarre und habe einfach Finger die ich ziemlich weit abspreizen kann


----------



## MasterXoX (8. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Sie Sir, haben 100% Recht!



na egal back to topic, wünsch dir alles gute trotzdem


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<--- hat mückenstiche neu xd


----------



## Bloodletting (8. August 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> G11 und wer die kennt weiß das sie keine kleine Tastatur ist ;D Naja, ich spiele Gitarre und habe einfach Finger die ich ziemlich weit abspreizen kann



Ich will ein Foto, wie du deine Hand über die Tastatur spreizt.
Von Capslock zu Enter, sonst glaub ich das nicht.


----------



## Thoor (8. August 2010)

Wollt ihr wissen was ich neues habe? Keinen Urlaub mehr

NERF


----------



## Deanne (8. August 2010)

Haarkur von John Frieda und Haarfarbe in Platinblond.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (8. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich will ein Foto, wie du deine Hand über die Tastatur spreizt.
> Von Capslock zu Enter, sonst glaub ich das nicht.



ich komm auf selbigen aber auch bis zur "#"-taste, also von caps aus


----------



## Dominau (8. August 2010)

Ich komm von caps bis zum "ä" ..


----------



## Reflox (8. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wollt ihr wissen was ich neues habe? Keinen Urlaub mehr
> 
> NERF



Wahre Worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (8. August 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> G11 und wer die kennt weiß das sie keine kleine Tastatur ist ;D Naja, ich spiele Gitarre und habe einfach Finger die ich ziemlich weit abspreizen kann



Schaff ich auch auf der g11, "a" und "+" nehm ich dabei allerdings mit


----------



## LiangZhou (8. August 2010)

Xondor schrieb:


> Schaff ich auch auf der g11, "a" und "+" nehm ich dabei allerdings mit





Jap, anders wäre...nunja etwas gruselig. Reicht das Bloodletting? Keine Lust meine Cam vom Kollegen zu holen :-/


----------



## Krügerl (8. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. August 2010)

Bei einem Kollegen gesehen, begeistert, instant-buy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (9. August 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> kommt drauf an ^^
> ab 50 grad operieren sie ja



auch nicht unbedingt ... tja, ich bin ein Wrack! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung in meinem rechten Handgelenk im Anfangsstadium,
aber so wie sie sich anfühlt, wird sie mal groß und stark ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (9. August 2010)

District 9 hat mich nicht grade vom Hocker gehauen, ganz gut, aber nicht so, dass ich sagen würde "DER Film" auf den ich gewartet habe^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. August 2010)

Doch ich fand ihn total grandios. Endlich mal was neues
Einen ungewöhnlichen Helden, ungewöhnliche Handlung und am Ende nicht zu kitschig (möcht jetzt nicht zu viel verraten)
Ich hatte im großen und ganzen etwas völlig Anderes erwartet, wurde aber positiv überrascht


----------



## Asayur (10. August 2010)

Den Anfang fand ich Klasse, wirklich cool gemacht, aber gegen Ende geht es mir irgendwie in ein "zu standardmäßiges Actionschema" rein, hab mir nach dem Anfang mehr erwartet und wurde zwar nicht direkt enttäuscht, aber auch nicht überrascht ...


----------



## Thoor (10. August 2010)

Nen Krüppelfuss hab ich neuerdings!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. August 2010)

+ Leichten Rausch
+ Morgen früh leichten Kater
+ Karte für Rock am See


----------



## Yadiz (10. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+ Zeit um den Boden einzubauen + Wände zu streichen ;D


----------



## Potpotom (10. August 2010)

Erst den Boden einbauen und dann 250€ für die Abdeckung bezahlen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Erfolg...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (10. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (10. August 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was is das für ne Serie (?) auf DvD?

/e Jetzt seh ichs! Akte X!


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. August 2010)

Ne echt verkackte Epiphanie...


----------



## Potpotom (11. August 2010)

Ich weiss, ich könnte weniger dumm dastehen wenn ich googeln würde... aber was ist eine Epiphanie? Nie gehört.


----------



## sympathisant (11. August 2010)

mhhh: im allgemeinen Sinn die unvermutete Erscheinung der Selbstoffenbarung einer Gottheit vor den Menschen. wann und wo hast du ihn getroffen?


----------



## Potpotom (11. August 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> mhhh: im allgemeinen Sinn die unvermutete Erscheinung der Selbstoffenbarung einer Gottheit vor den Menschen. wann und wo hast du ihn getroffen?


Okaaaaaay... dann fühle ich mich jetzt etwas weniger dumm. Danke für die kurze Erklärung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. August 2010)

Allerdings ist eine weitere mögliche Definition schlichtweg eine plötzliche unvermutete selbsterleuchtende Offenbarung... nicht unbedingt von Gott und nicht unbedingt immer positiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Momente wo man irgendwo die Straße langläuft, man plötzlich stoppt, den Blick hebt und alles wird einem klar, alles hat plötzlich einen Sinn, der Schleier der Selbstverleugnung fällt und man erkennt Zusammenhänge oder Zustände die einem vorher verborgen blieben...


----------



## Davatar (11. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Allerdings ist eine weitere mögliche Definition schlichtweg eine plötzliche unvermutete selbsterleuchtende Offenbarung... nicht unbedingt von Gott und nicht unbedingt immer positiv
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


(Selor hat wohl den Beweis zur Existenz der dunklen Materie gefunden ^^)


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

ich hab neue coole Eiswürfelbeutel. Mit Totenköpfen


----------



## Lari (11. August 2010)

Little Big Planet und Herr der Ringe BluRay Box 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ptolemeus (11. August 2010)

Starcraft 2


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. August 2010)

4-Mann-Zelt
Selbstaufblasende Isomatte
Topf


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

Ich habe ienen süßen Smiely gefunden, aber man kan ihn hier nicht einfügen, weil er animiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hui Final Fantasy, der einzige Film dieser Welt, bei dem ich problemlos nach 10 Minuten einschlafen könnte (und ich musste mir unter Anderem die 1995er Version von "Pride and Prejudice"/"Stolz und Vorurteil" ansehen, die sage und schreibe 6!!! Stunden dauert).
Ist 21 was? Wollte den eigentlich schon länger mal schaun, bin aber nie dazu gekommen.


----------



## Ellesmere (12. August 2010)

Heh - ich fand  "Pride and Prejudice"/"Stolz und Vorurteil" toll ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich weiss allerdings nicht welche Fassung ich gesehen hab ...

btt:
Nein - ich hab nüscht neues. Oder doch ...ein Käsevollkornbrötchen, gerad beim Bäcker gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zroxx (12. August 2010)

Ich hab gerade einen Lvl up in Shakes & Fidget bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hui Final Fantasy, der einzige Film dieser Welt, bei dem ich problemlos nach 10 Minuten einschlafen könnte (und ich musste mir unter Anderem die 1995er Version von "Pride and Prejudice"/"Stolz und Vorurteil" ansehen, die sage und schreibe 6!!! Stunden dauert).
> Ist 21 was? Wollte den eigentlich schon länger mal schaun, bin aber nie dazu gekommen.



Zumindest bei diesem Final Fantasy muss ich dir recht geben, der Advent Children ist allerdings Klasse, den hab ich schon vier oder fünf mal angeschaut xD

Ich habe einen neuen schwarzen Controller, damit ich Street Fighter IV auch zu zweit spielen kann.


----------



## Potpotom (12. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> 4-Mann-Zelt
> Selbstaufblasende Isomatte
> Topf


Ich schätze mal, es dreht sich noch immer um die Festival-Utensilien... ergänzend dazu würde ich sagen, nimm auf jeden Fall noch eine Notunterlage mit. In 5 von 10 Festivals zerhauts mir die aufblasbare Schlafunterlage - nicht schön und ein Ersatz nimmt im Auto kaum Platz weg.


----------



## Xondor (12. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hui Final Fantasy, der einzige Film dieser Welt, bei dem ich problemlos nach 10 Minuten einschlafen könnte (und ich musste mir unter Anderem die 1995er Version von "Pride and Prejudice"/"Stolz und Vorurteil" ansehen, die sage und schreibe 6!!! Stunden dauert).
> Ist 21 was? Wollte den eigentlich schon länger mal schaun, bin aber nie dazu gekommen.



21 fand ich gut, ist aber schon länger her, dass ich ihn gesehen hab. Aber definitiv anschaubar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema:

Hab mir ein USB Hub gekauft. Vor einem Jahr hätte ich noch nicht gedacht, dass mit 12 Anschlüsse mal viel zu wenig werden.
Das Ding schaut jedenfalls recht gut aus, owohl ich HAMA nicht mag.


----------



## Manowar (12. August 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, es dreht sich noch immer um die Festival-Utensilien... ergänzend dazu würde ich sagen, nimm auf jeden Fall noch eine Notunterlage mit. In 5 von 10 Festivals zerhauts mir die aufblasbare Schlafunterlage - nicht schön und ein Ersatz nimmt im Auto kaum Platz weg.



In einer selbstaufblasenen Isomatte ist aber ein Schaumstoff drin, also selbst wenn das dingen Platzt kann man noch drauf pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (12. August 2010)

..so ne billige nutella nachmache von der norma. xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich dachte immer alle priest alben nach painkiller wären nicht so gut .. so kann man sich irren :/


----------



## painschkes (12. August 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Bilderquote



_Der Knochenjäger °_°

Mein absoluter Lieblingsfilm..darf man fragen wo du ihn gekauft hast & natürlich für wieviel?



Danke :-)_


----------



## Potpotom (12. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> In einer selbstaufblasenen Isomatte ist aber ein Schaumstoff drin, also selbst wenn das dingen Platzt kann man noch drauf pennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ok, nicht so die Dinger welche ich hatte. Da lag ich dann quasi auf dem Boden.


----------



## Ellesmere (12. August 2010)

Beta Key - Die Siedler online. Hab´s gerad mal in der Mittagspause angespielt-ganz niedlich.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:
			
		

> Hui Final Fantasy, der einzige Film dieser Welt, bei dem ich problemlos nach 10 Minuten einschlafen könnte (und ich musste mir unter Anderem die 1995er Version von "Pride and Prejudice"/"Stolz und Vorurteil" ansehen, die sage und schreibe 6!!! Stunden dauert).
> Ist 21 was? Wollte den eigentlich schon länger mal schaun, bin aber nie dazu gekommen.


Ich mag FF sehr gerne schauen und 21 fand ich auch sehr gut.



painschkes schrieb:


> _Der Knochenjäger °_°
> 
> Mein absoluter Lieblingsfilm..darf man fragen wo du ihn gekauft hast & natürlich für wieviel?_


Bei Amazon.de aus der 2 für 22€ Aktion, sprich pro BD 11€.


----------



## painschkes (12. August 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Bei Amazon.de aus der 2 für 22&#8364; Aktion, sprich pro BD 11&#8364;.



_Ich danke :-)_


----------



## LiangZhou (12. August 2010)

Eu de Cologne von Hollister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (14. August 2010)

Neue Klamotten, ein bisschen New era hier und etwas Urban Classic da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. August 2010)

Ein Echtes Trinkhorn und eine Flasche Met vom Ritterfest <3


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (15. August 2010)

Ein giftgrünes, wunderbar großes Barett.


----------



## H2OTest (15. August 2010)

ist ein barett nicht ne waffe?


----------



## LiangZhou (15. August 2010)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ist ein barett nicht ne waffe?



Afaik auch eine Kopfbedeckung, zweifle ein wenig daran das er die Waffe gemeint hat.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (15. August 2010)

Moment, ich zeig euch ein Bild.

http://shop.eysenhut.de/product/list/Kopfbedeckungen%23Barrette.0.html

Da findet ihr eine kleine Auswahl. Da habe ich das "große Barett" gekauft.


----------



## Dominau (16. August 2010)

Ich hab ein neues Smartbook 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (16. August 2010)

Sennheiser CX400 in-Ear Precision II. Knappe 40 Euro, dafür Sennheiser und 2 jahre garantie auf alles. Und nach dem ersten Soundcheck weiß ich nicht, wie ich es mit den mitgelieferten IPod-Kopfhörern aushielt für 2 Monate. Endlich wieder nichts hören außer die Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokxer (16. August 2010)

Hab eine neue Alte!


----------



## Thoor (21. August 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> Hab eine neue Alte!



Gratz 

Hab seit heute The Fast and The Furious Collector Box mit allen 4 Filmen :S Ich weiss jetzt schon was ich um 12.00 mache :'D


----------



## Soladra (21. August 2010)

ich nicht, aber mein Hund. und zwar Flöhe. 
-.-


----------



## EspCap (21. August 2010)

Kommt zwar nicht ganz an The Metal Opera ran, aber trotzdem ein geniales Album 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (21. August 2010)

ne kaputte xbox360.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. August 2010)

Mal wieder nichts außer nen Kater xD


----------



## Bronzefisch (22. August 2010)

Hmm...was ich neues habe....
DEs wäre dann wohl Starcraft 2


----------



## nemø (22. August 2010)

Einen aufgeräumten schreibtisch....Cousinen sind echt nerfig -..-


----------



## Krügerl (22. August 2010)

Ein iPhone 3GS!

Ich wollte es mir eigentlich schon vor Monaten zulegen, doch ich dachte, ich warte liebe, bis das 4G erscheint. Und meine Entscheidung war die richtige: das 3GS wird dir im Moment regelrecht nachgeschmissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (23. August 2010)

Zwei neue PS2 Spiele.
God of War und PES09


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. August 2010)

hoffentlich morgen Starcraft 2. Hab es mir nach sehr langer Bedenkzeit nun doch bestellt.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. August 2010)

Meine wichtigen Käufe der letzten Woche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (24. August 2010)

Ein Sofa - gehört zwar nicht mir, steht aber in meiner Wohnung ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. August 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> hoffentlich morgen Starcraft 2. Hab es mir nach sehr langer Bedenkzeit nun doch bestellt.



Ist angekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (27. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2010)

Das neue Cephalic Carnage Album "Misled by Certainty".

Un d heilige scheiße, das Album ist einfach nur genial...man wird praktisch von jedem Lied halb getötet. 

Richtig tolles Album. <3


----------



## Thoor (28. August 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Dito.


----------



## Dracun (29. August 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Black Rain, Red Heat & Event Horizon sind geniale Filme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und von den 3en ist BR der beste .. mMn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. August 2010)

Nicht der Hund wurde gekauft, sondern seine Dog Tags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und aus der aktuellen MM Aktion, aber über Amazon.de bestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. August 2010)

_Also Geschmack hast du..sogar genau meinen :>_


----------



## MasterXoX (2. September 2010)

Hab ne geile neue hose <3


----------



## Aeonflu-X (2. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meinen Führerschein! (:
Endlich


----------



## Rayon (2. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab n neues Handy. Samsung Galaxy s i9000. Sehr sehr sehr sehr geiles Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (2. September 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Meinen Führerschein! (:
> Endlich



Ich hasse dich ;-(


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. September 2010)

Neue Wohnung ^^


----------



## mastergamer (3. September 2010)

@ JokerOfDarkness

Oh, das ist' er ja wieder. Der Hund mit den mächtigen Klöten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aber um zum Thema zurückzukehren .. habe' mir eine heute eine extrem geile, schwarze Hose gekauft, und ein neues Shirt. New Yorker' hat schon gute Sachen.


----------



## Asayur (3. September 2010)

Hab ebenfalls eine schicke neue Hose und ein lässiges Polo-Shirt (ich mag die inzwischen lieber als T-Shirts) allerdings von Esprit


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. September 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:
			
		

> @ JokerOfDarkness
> 
> Oh, das ist' er ja wieder. Der Hund mit den mächtigen Klöten.
> 
> ...


Die sind ja auf dem Photo nicht mal zu sehen. Das ihr den armen Hund aber auch immer auf seine Eier reduzieren müsst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. September 2010)

Hab ich zwar schon länger vorbestellt, aber ich hab es dann real in 11 Tagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (3. September 2010)

Hab ne neue Schreibtischlampe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. September 2010)

Canon PIXMA MP270 Multifunktionsgerät (3 in 1, Drucken, Kopieren, Scannen)

ich liebe das teil!


----------



## Held² (3. September 2010)

Das Album ist so geil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> Das Album ist so geil


Jo, ich finde es auch ziemlich nett. Es sind eingie Titel drauf, die einfach nur durchschnittlich und eher schlecht sind.

Aber besodners Serpentine, Crucified, Warrior und The Innocence sind wirklich gute Titel.


----------



## Held² (3. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jo, ich finde es auch ziemlich nett. Es sind eingie Titel drauf, die einfach nur durchschnittlich und eher schlecht sind.
> 
> Aber besodners Serpentine, Crucified, Warrior und The Innocence sind wirklich gute Titel.



Also für mich ist es das beste album seit Ten Tousendfists ich war ja eher von indestructible enttäuscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surando (4. September 2010)

Ich habe ein neues Spiel für den Playstation3. Pro Evolution Soccer 2010 ich komme.


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2010)

Amon Amarth-Fate of Norns
Dark Tranquillity-Character
Finntroll-Ur Jordens Djup

Hab mir nochmal ein paar Cds gegönnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (5. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nen selbstgemachten Ständer für meine DVD's, Blu Rays und PS3 Spiele:[attachment=11043ild0080.jpg]


----------



## LiangZhou (5. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Auf dem Flomarkt abgegriffen


----------



## Breakyou (5. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


fragt mich nicht warum :/


----------



## Thoor (5. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> fragt mich nicht warum :/



Weils mit Abstand das beste Spiel ist das ich je gespielt habe :S


----------



## Garafalo (5. September 2010)

hab grad bei Split Second: Velocity zugeschlagen, weil der Preis heut unter nem Zwanziger liegt und's somit im Budget is


----------



## LiangZhou (5. September 2010)

Hab dafür 55€ gezahlt >_>


----------



## Deanne (6. September 2010)

Mein neues Dying Fetus-Shirt ist angekommen!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (7. September 2010)

Hey, Deanne. Du bist ja mal ne hübsche ;P und in Kombi mit dem Fetus-Shirt... oh, behave ^^ sry, das ist wohl der whine.


----------



## Breakyou (7. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heaven Shall Burn Invictus Shirt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Berlin Fucking Hardcore Shirt

Und eine Neue Signatur!


----------



## Manowar (7. September 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Hey, Deanne. Du bist ja mal ne hübsche ;P und in Kombi mit dem Fetus-Shirt... oh, behave ^^ sry, das ist wohl der whine.



Alkohol als Ausrede zu nehmen ist plöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das TShirt sieht aber echt nett aus..hab ich noch garnicht gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (7. September 2010)

...batman the animated series complet edition


----------



## Crucial² (7. September 2010)

1. Neuer PC von Alternate, seit Samstag da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Starcraft 2 für 25 Euro von Amazon! (Gabs kurz nachm Release!)

<3


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2010)

heidenfest t-shirt 
heidenfest ticket :>

nächste woche ist es soweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beim turock open air am freitag werd ich mir sicher auch ein neues shirt holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (7. September 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> MAFIA II


Nein... ich hab den Verkaufsstart verpasst? Waaaaaah.... *rumrenn*


----------



## Deanne (7. September 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Das TShirt sieht aber echt nett aus..hab ich noch garnicht gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soweit ich weiß, gibt es das auch erst seit kurzem. Hatte auf dem Breeze Premiere, aber damals war ich zu spät am Stand.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ist zwar schon uralt aber ich liebe es und mein altes ist leider beim Rad fahren etwas kaputt gerissen :>


----------



## Konov (7. September 2010)

neue Generation iPod shuffle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wird irgendwann Mitte September zu mir geliefert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (10. September 2010)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Skatero (11. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (11. September 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hast du was mit den Augen?


----------



## Skatero (11. September 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Hast du was mit den Augen?



Nein. Wieso sollte ich etwas mit den Augen haben?


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. September 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein. Wieso sollte ich etwas mit den Augen haben?



Weil er nicht versteht, was du mit dem Bild meinst.


----------



## Rayon (11. September 2010)

Musste auch erst auf Eigenschaften des Bildes gehen um rauszufinden dass es das neue LP Album ist ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. September 2010)

ah, okay. Garnicht gewusst xD


----------



## MasterXoX (11. September 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Nein. Wieso sollte ich etwas mit den Augen haben?




Das sah so nach ner Augenkrankheit aus oder sowas 'tschuldige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (11. September 2010)

Ich hab nen 20er ott. Bin mir nicht so sicher ob ich ein bild davon posten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. September 2010)

Nen Zwacken für dich allein? (:


----------



## Jokkerino (12. September 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Nen Zwacken für dich allein? (:



si, si (:


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. September 2010)

Dann viel Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aber eh bestimmt schon weg.


----------



## EspCap (12. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Waypoint Rüstungen freigeschaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. September 2010)

Bring dir aber viel wenn alles am 14 wieder auf 0 gestellt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (12. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. September 2010)

Gekauft habe ich 3 BESTA Wandregale + Türen, ein bissl Multiplex Birke, 3 gehobelte Holzlatten, Dämmaterial und Laminat - um das zu bauen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den kompletten dokumentierten Aufbau findet ihr bei mir im Blog!


----------



## MasterXoX (13. September 2010)

Ich hab ein neues Deck. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 King Size Decks yeah! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (13. September 2010)

Sieht top aus @ JokerOfDarkness


----------



## Kuya (14. September 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Hiho
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



...öhm Freundin auch, ja... - aber das war nicht Heute.
Was ich heute neu bekommen habe ist ein Strafzettel für's Falschparken. (trotz Presseausweis). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1sh0p (14. September 2010)

Ich hab das neuen Skunk Anasie Album. Zwar noch nicht gehört, aber es liegt schon mal daheim *feierabendwill*
Und Radio Rock Revolution auf BluRay. Gleich mitbestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (15. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spass ohne Ende? Zt zt zt! Irgendwann endet der Spass, spätestens wenn es abgelaufen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (16. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (16. September 2010)

ein Jahresabo von



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (16. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/fucking need


----------



## Davatar (17. September 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> [Bild]
> /fucking need


Trojanisches Karnickel?


----------



## LiangZhou (17. September 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Trojanisches Karnickel?



Nein, Monty Python Kollektion


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. September 2010)

Davatar schrieb:
			
		

> Trojanisches Karnickel?


Jupp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				LiangZhou schrieb:
			
		

> Monty Python Kollektion


Das natürlich auch!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (20. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (20. September 2010)

Ich mag deinen Geshcmack @JokerOfDarkness


----------



## painschkes (20. September 2010)

_Da sind wir schon 2 ;-)_


----------



## Crucial² (21. September 2010)

Joker hat wohl bei Schlag den Raab gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit viel Geld würd ich mir auch so viele DvDs kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (21. September 2010)

bestellt hab ich mir n'iphone 4
bekommen hab ichs noch nicht


----------



## Desdinova (21. September 2010)

Heute Abend sollte mein neues Multi-Effektgerät kommen. Das gibt 'ne lange Nacht und wunde Finger ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. September 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Joker hat wohl bei Schlag den Raab gewonnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




_BluRay´s und CD´s meinst du wohl ;-)_


----------



## Ennia (21. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _BluRay´s und CD´s meinst du wohl ;-)_



Autsch, gleich zweimal apostrophiert... mit Accents... das tut in den Augen weh!



Ich hab zwei Flugtickets nach Catania und zwei Fährentickets nach Lipari. Werde da mit meiner Frau sieben schöne Tage verbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (21. September 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Werde da mit meiner Frau sieben Schöne Tage verbringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du widersprichst dir selbst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (21. September 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Du widersprichst dir selbst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das haut schon hin, Crucial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 noch haben wir uns lieb :> und Blagen haben wir auch keine ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (21. September 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Das haut schon hin, Crucial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wo zur Hölle ist Catania und Lipari^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. September 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Autsch, gleich zweimal apostrophiert... mit Accents... das tut in den Augen weh!




_Wenn die Taste an der Laptopkrücke hier nicht kaputt wäre , hätte ich schon die richtigen genommen ;-)_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2010)

Viele neu entdeckte Bands, die ich natürlich jetzt ausgiebig testen muss, ob sie es dauerhaft in meine Playlist schaffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. September 2010)

Nicht ganz neu, aber die werd ich ja bald brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Karten für Alestorm/Sabaton in München am 2. Oktober 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. September 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:
			
		

> Joker hat wohl bei Schlag den Raab gewonnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab nix gewonnen, aber ich kaufe auch immer sehr günstig und die Massen an Medien kommen über die Jahre halt irgendwie zusammen. Dafür verballer ich auch kein Geld für Zigaretten, Alkohol oder auch teure Discobesuche. Das was ich da spare, stecke ich halt ins Hobby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens finde ich es schön wenn Euch mein Musikgeschmack gefällt - Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (21. September 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ich hab nix gewonnen, aber ich kaufe auch immer sehr günstig und die Massen an Medien kommen über die Jahre halt irgendwie zusammen. Dafür verballer ich auch kein Geld für Zigaretten, Alkohol oder auch teure Discobesuche. Das was ich da spare, stecke ich halt ins Hobby
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Man muss eben Prioritäten setzen ;D - Es gibt Menschen die Papa Roach nicht mögen?!


B2T:

Booya!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Es gibt Menschen die Papa Roach nicht mögen?!



jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ich hab 3 neue t-shirts(turock open air, heidenfest 2010,warbringer - shoot to kill), ein neues poster(heidenfest) und ziemlich heftige nackenschmerzen vom heidenfest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (21. September 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ich hasse Papa Roach! ._.



hassen ist ein starkes Wort mein Lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Neue 1/2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. September 2010)

ein strich für nicht gemachte hausaufgaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


& ne neue sitznachberin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ein strich für nicht gemachte hausaufgaben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also sowas oO Strich bekommen und über Nachbarin zum Schwätzen freuen. Sowas ist doch total kontraproduktiv für deine Bildung xD

Edit: Was ist das für eine Sig? wenn E=mc*v², dann ist v=Wurz. C. Das Quadrat von ... ich nenn es mal weiterhin V ist also gleich der Lichtgeschwindigkeit oO Aha... was das wohl bedeuten soll.


----------



## Olliruh (21. September 2010)

bildung in erdkunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol & sitznachberin ist nicht nur meine nachberin sondern auch meine freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was das zu bedeuten hat lernt man nur wenn man mathe lk bei unserm musik lehrer hat ....
traurig aber wahr


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. September 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hasse Papa Roach! ._.


Und was soll ich nun machen? Die CDs schreddern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1sh0p (22. September 2010)

Ich hab den eben den neuen Diskstation Manager auf meiner Synology DS410j installiert. ALTER SCHWEDE!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Olliruh schrieb:


> bildung in erdkunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und es heißt immer noch Nachb*A*r *klugscheiss* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (22. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wenn die Taste an der Laptopkrücke hier nicht kaputt wäre , hätte ich schon die richtigen genommen ;-)_



Keine Apostrophe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nichtmal die falschen... *klugscheiß*

Ich hab einen neuen Esstisch!


----------



## painschkes (22. September 2010)

_Ich schreib aber immer so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## b1sh0p (22. September 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich schreib aber immer so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Um es mit den Worten von Steve Jobs zu sagen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Avoid writing this way!


----------



## xdave78 (22. September 2010)

Hab gestern "günstig" die gebundene Carroux Ausgabe der 3 Bände von "Der Herr der Ringe" mit Schuber gekauft.


----------



## Desdinova (22. September 2010)

Wieviel hast du denn gezahlt? Ich such schon lange nach einer erschwinglichen Carroux-Übersetzung. Mit dem Verbrechen das Krege an dem Original begangen hat, kann ich einfach nichts anfangen.


----------



## xdave78 (22. September 2010)

Hab erst überlegt eine nagelneue zu kaufen, aber 170 EUR war mir dann doch bissl krass. Ich habe eine "neuwertige" (1x gelesen) gekauft, Schuber hat nur leichte Lagerstellen. Hat mich 80 EUR gekostet. Man bekommts auch günstiger, aber ich wollte es komplett und "neuwertig" haben. 

Hab die Bücher noch nie gelesen, aber nachdem ich "Der kleine Hobbit" (Klett Verlag) nun schon 2x innerhalb der letzten 3 Jahre gelesen habe (jaja ist eigentlich ja nicht mehr meine Altersklasse aber ist mir egal - in meiner DDR Kindheit kannte ich das Buch nicht) und werde ihn sicher nochmal lesen - mussten die HdR Bücher jetzt her.


----------



## Desdinova (22. September 2010)

Ah ok, so um die 80€ hatte ich auch im Kopf für eine gebrauchte Ausgabe.

Ich habe mir damals das erste Buch (Die Gefährten) in der Carroux-Übersetzung von den Eltern eines Freundes ausgeliehen, musste dann aber die anderen beiden Teile aus dem Krege-Machwerk lesen. Ein Alptraum ... aber irgendwann steht hoffentlich der alte Schuber im Bücherschrank.


----------



## xdave78 (22. September 2010)

Naja, ist halt echt happig. Ich weiss nicht ob Klett-Cotta die nimmer druckt oder was. Jedenfalls hatte ich die Reihe schon seit Jahren auf meiner Wunschliste und nun zugeschlagen bevors die "weissen" nimmer gibt.


----------



## MasterXoX (22. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Yeah! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (22. September 2010)

Ich war beim Friseur und habe ein paar neue Bücher erstanden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bestellt habe ich zudem noch "Die Welt des Odysseus" von Moses I. Finley. Das brauche ich für ein Seminar an der Uni.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. September 2010)

Schlafes Bruder als Lektüre bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2010)

friseur & neue kopfhöhrer von Skullcandy *_* *_* *_*
dafür ist mein fingerboard kaputt gegangen


----------



## EspCap (22. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich war beim Friseur und habe ein paar neue Bücher erstanden:




Nathan der Weise... das Teil kann ich so gut wie auswendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (22. September 2010)

Habe gestern endlich nen Cataclysm Beta Key bekommen. Heute war da nichts besonderes xD


----------



## Sunyo (23. September 2010)

Hab heute mein neues Headset bekommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (23. September 2010)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Hab gestern "günstig" die gebundene Carroux Ausgabe der 3 Bände von "Der Herr der Ringe" mit Schuber gekauft.




Richtig schönes Buch

Also das Buch finde ich persönlich noch am schönsten! 
Und ich habe beide Übersetzungen gelesen. Es wird meines Erachtens maßlos übertrieben, bei dem Verriss zur Krege´s Übersetzung.


btt:

Hab mir ein neues Buch gekauft 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (23. September 2010)

Achja, hab jetzt wieder schön schwarze Haare. Natürlich brav geglättet, mit Seitenscheitel. Einen schönen Emo-Tag wünsche ich euch allen!


----------



## TaroEld (23. September 2010)

iPod Touch ist aus der Reperatur zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hatte nur einen kleinen Wackelkontakt am Kopfhöhrereingang und gleich 'nen ganz neuen bekommen :>


----------



## Breakyou (23. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern bestellt und heute in der Buchhandlung abgeholt.


----------



## Falathrim (23. September 2010)

Gestern meine Wildcard fürs Hurricane Festival 2010 bekommen. FUCK YEAH! D:


----------



## Lari (24. September 2010)

AMD Phenom II X4 965

Asrock 890GX Extreme3

Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 x 2GB DDr3 1600 G.Skill CL9

Enermax Staray



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute alten PC ausschlachten und den neuen zusammenbauen. F*ck yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (24. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Gestern meine Wildcard fürs Hurricane Festival 20*10* bekommen. FUCK YEAH! D:



Bischen spät ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. September 2010)

Gestern ersma ne neue Jacke gekauft, eine von Der U.S. Army 
Hält super Regen stand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (25. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Fingerboard wood deck
Medium Kicks / mellow concave
wide 29x101
5 plies 
yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (25. September 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Fingerboard wood deck
> ...


Fingerboards erinnern mich an die Zeit als ich 13-14 war :x.
Wie alt bist du? :O


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. September 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Fingerboards erinnern mich an die Zeit als ich 13-14 war :x.
> Wie alt bist du? :O



Laut Profil 20


----------



## Elda (25. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Laut Profil 20



Naja wenns ihm mit 20 spaß macht.


----------



## MasterXoX (25. September 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Naja wenns ihm mit 20 spaß macht.




Das ist mein Hobby :O


----------



## Elda (25. September 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Das ist mein Hobby :O


Was kosten die Dinger so?


----------



## MasterXoX (25. September 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Was kosten die Dinger so?




welche dinger?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2010)

Oh Mann, ich hab viel zu viel neue Bands/Alben die ich hören muss/will...

Ich hab Probleme...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (25. September 2010)

Betakey für Siedler Online. Bisschen zu spät, da ich mit Ministry Of War schon genug beschäftigt bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (25. September 2010)

Endlich isser da... der neue iPod shuffle 2GB...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Teil ist kleiner als ne Streichholzschachtel (!!!) und die Titel werden alle vorgelesen, die Bedienung ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber sonst einfach nur TOP, noch dazu für 50 Euro, kann es jedem nur empfehlen. Super stabile Ohrstöpsel für den Sport, Klangqualität top, nur das nötigste am Mann! ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (25. September 2010)

Anmeldung für die Tanzschule heute bekommen

@Elda

Damals hatten wir welche von TechDeck, die waren besser als der billige Mist aber auch keine Topware. Die war'n im Bereich bis 20€


----------



## MasterXoX (26. September 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Anmeldung für die Tanzschule heute bekommen
> 
> @Elda
> 
> Damals hatten wir welche von TechDeck, die waren besser als der billige Mist aber auch keine Topware. Die war'n im Bereich bis 20€




Techdeck kostet zurzeit nurnoch nen 5er ^^
das professionelle zeug kostet so insgesamt 110
achja das oben gepostete kostet 29,99&#8364;


----------



## LiangZhou (26. September 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Techdeck kostet zurzeit nurnoch nen 5er ^^
> das professionelle zeug kostet so insgesamt 110
> achja das oben gepostete kostet 29,99€





Für'n Fingerboard insgesamt über 100€? Naja wem's gefällt ;D


----------



## Soramac (26. September 2010)

Nunja, wenn es nicht aus China kommt und den Crash test besteht, dann kann es schon gut hin kommen (:


----------



## Seph018 (26. September 2010)

Ich habe ein megastylishes Jakett bekommen. Ach wie liebe ich es overdressed zu sein . Gleich morgen zur Schule anziehen, haha


----------



## MasterXoX (27. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nunja, wenn es nicht aus China kommt und den Crash test besteht, dann kann es schon gut hin kommen (:




100% handmade  in germany 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Einen Schnitt. Made by Reflox's Brieföffner.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. September 2010)

Hab mir einen gebrauchten BMW 540iA Touring gekauft. Bilder folgen, wenn ich ihn abgeholt habe.


----------



## Manowar (27. September 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Hab mir einen gebrauchten BMW 540iA Touring gekauft. Bilder folgen, wenn ich ihn abgeholt habe.




Ich bitte drum! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr Infos bitte :>


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. September 2010)

Manowår schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bitte drum!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ok ist ein E39 in cosmoschwarz (Shadowline) mit fast kompletter Vollausstattung.


----------



## Manowar (27. September 2010)

Kontrollier direkt die Heckklappe auf Rost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.e39-forum.de Hier wird dir jederzeit und sehr freundlich geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und diesen Thread solltest du dir direkt verinnerlichen http://www.e39-forum.de/thread.php?threadid=35432&sid=

Ich hoffe du hast einen ohne Wartungsstau erwischt und hast viel Freude mit deinem Bimmer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. September 2010)

Der ist rostfrei und *noch* unverbastelt. Der bekommt erstmal eine Gewindefahrwerk und 18er verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (27. September 2010)

Würd mich freuen im Forum was davon zu sehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (27. September 2010)

hausaufgabrn & schalke schal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (27. September 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Kontrollier direkt die Heckklappe auf Rost
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich glaub das wird BMW fans gefallen (ok ihr verstehts vllt. nicht ganz) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6_uBrHuK8xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> hausaufgabrn & schalke schal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schalke... gibts die noch? Finde die nirgends auf der Tabelle.... ah okay da gaaanz unten^^, sieht man vom 2. Platz aus nicht so gut sry^^

btw..^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (27. September 2010)

Ist nicht so ganz meine Sprache, aber die Botschaft sollte man erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bis auf den Punkt mit der Polizei..stimmt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (27. September 2010)

Ist die Versicherung für deinen E39 teuer?


----------



## Manowar (27. September 2010)

knappe 100Euro im Monat


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. September 2010)

Manowår schrieb:
			
		

> Würd mich freuen im Forum was davon zu sehen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Welcher im Forum ist denn Deiner?


----------



## Manowar (27. September 2010)

Such einfach nach "Mano", aber du siehst ihn ja schon in meiner Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich versuche noch im E39 Kalender zu landen, hab aber noch keine vernünftigen Bilder :/

Damit es nicht zu Offtopic wird:
neue Zündkerzen, neuer Luftfilter, neue Microfilter, neues Öl, neue Scheibenwischer, Intensivreinigung, neue Querlenker.. zu viel


----------



## Olliruh (27. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Schalke... gibts die noch? Finde die nirgends auf der Tabelle.... ah okay da gaaanz unten^^, sieht man vom 2. Platz aus nicht so gut sry^^
> 
> btw..^^
> 
> ...


ne zecke ne zecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jaja wir werden noch 1ster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


& dann werdet ihr & der meinzer Karneval weinen


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ne zecke ne zecke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Wette gilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (28. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab ne neue wett herausforderung & hausaufgaben
& (!) ich hab mir nen virus eingefangen ...


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. September 2010)

PC Virus oder Krankheitserreger?


----------



## Olliruh (28. September 2010)

2teres ...







oh wait & 1stere kaspersky ist ne ausländiche kacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (28. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ne zecke ne zecke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich stehe hinter dir. Denn: Blau und Weiß ein Leben lang! =)

Achso btt: Ne Kinofreikarte die ich Heute gleich nutze. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (28. September 2010)

welchen film?
& mit wem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




jaja nur der S04
1000 feuer in der nacht 
haben uns das große glück gebracht 
1000 freunde die zusammen stehen 
dann wird der FC SCHALKE niemals untergehn


----------



## Edou (28. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> welchen film?
> & mit wem
> 
> 
> ...



Duell der Magier wirds wohl sein. =)
Mit meinem Dad^^



Und ich freu mich aufs WE....Smackdown Freitag nacht/Samstag Morgen Samstag mittag Hoffenheim gg Mainz und Sonntag nacht/Montag Morgen Hell in a Cell PPV
WIrd epic WE =)

Und neu hab ich demnach die Karte fürs Spiel hoffenheim gg Mainz =)


----------



## Breakyou (28. September 2010)

ein www.graphicguestbook.com Account 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke Alko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talco (28. September 2010)

Mein geilen Blue ray player 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glory - Amazon.de für 1,89€
Timecop - Edeka für 9,99€
Prince of Persia - für 17,80€ (wegen Vorverkauf keine Quellenangabe)
Rush Hour - Amazon.de für 13,99€
Cold Prey - Amazon.de für 10€
Der Kautions-Cop - Expert Bening für 12,80€


----------



## LiangZhou (28. September 2010)

Und wieder einmal kann man deinen geschmack nur loben JokerOfDarkness 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





B2T: Puma Umhänge Tasche für die Schule


----------



## Gerti (28. September 2010)

*http://www.musicstore.de/de_DE/EUR/Drums/Acoustic-Drums/_SET_-SONOR-Force507-Stage-Bundle-B-Black-Cymbals-Sticks/art-DRU045
!
*


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. September 2010)

Fifa 11 !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (29. September 2010)

Ein 5er Regiment Auserkorene die ich heute noch anpinseln werde, ich fang zumindest damit an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxiking456 (29. September 2010)

Fifa 11*_* obwohl ich ein bissel davon enttäuscht bin,
und das Sony ericsson aino


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. September 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Fifa 11*_* obwohl ich ein bissel davon enttäuscht bin,
> und das Sony ericsson aino



PC? Wenn ja, kann ich das sehr gut nachvollziehen


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2010)

Putzattacke...


----------



## Maxiking456 (29. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> PC? Wenn ja, kann ich das sehr gut nachvollziehen



richtig!


----------



## MasterXoX (29. September 2010)

http://s13.directupload.net/file/d/2287/zhhpbokx_jpg.htm

Yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M_of_D (29. September 2010)

Neues Snowboard ist endlich da, jetzt fehlt nur noch die neue Bindung. Ich hoffe auf einen frühen Wintereinbruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (29. September 2010)

Ich hab heute meine T-Shirts aus England bekommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. September 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Und ich freu mich aufs WE....Smackdown Freitag nacht/ Samstag Morgen Sonntag nacht/Montag Morgen Hell in a Cell PPV
> WIrd epic WE =)



Find ich auch epic...


Ich hatte heute mal nen schlechten Tag, kp. War alles drutner und drüber und irgendwie gings mir nicht so...obwohl ich eigentlich gesund bin. Aber Smackdown und HiaC machen Hoffnung, dass das WE gut wird. ^.^


----------



## Breakyou (29. September 2010)

eine Neuen Genius Mix namens "Hardcore- & Trashmix".
Ziemlich gut gelungen, iTunes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

nen neuen Oxford pulli von meinem cousin gedealt bekommen der ist zur zeit wieder in deutschland
mein gott sind die teile bequem


----------



## Kecoa (1. Oktober 2010)

ne Arbeitskollegin...


----------



## Haggelo (1. Oktober 2010)

eine 1 für meinen vortrag! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (1. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Oktober 2010)

pampam schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gz, aber ich find ya immernoch Xbox 360 besser 
Ich hab auch was neues: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein...SCHATZ!


----------



## Deanne (1. Oktober 2010)

Wie bereits in meinem Blog beschrieben:

- Terminkalender
- MAC-Lidschatten in Rot/Pink für Halloween
- MAC-Mascara
- Farbige Kontaktlinsen ohne Stärke (ebenfalls für Halloween)
- Schwarze College-Jacke von Nike
- Paket Umeboshi-Pflaumen
- Soba-Nudeln mit Pflaumengeschmack
- Kette mit verschiedenen Anhängern von H&M
- Spezielles Schreibheft zum Üben von Kana und Kanji


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Oktober 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> - Spezielles Schreibheft zum Üben von Kana und Kanji




So einen Block mit einem Raster oder eins wo man sie als Schablone vorgegeben hat?


----------



## Haggelo (2. Oktober 2010)

pampam schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Werde ich mir holen wenn man damit *RICHTIGE *spiele spielen kann.
Das dämliche rummgehüpfe ist nichts für mich.


----------



## Deanne (2. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> So einen Block mit einem Raster oder eins wo man sie als Schablone vorgegeben hat?



Ein Schreibheft mit speziellen, nummerierten Kästchen, in die man die Zeichen freihändig einträgt.


----------



## pampam (2. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Werde ich mir holen wenn man damit *RICHTIGE *spiele spielen kann.
> Das dämliche rummgehüpfe ist nichts für mich.



Tischtennis ist richtig geil und im gegensatz zur Wii ist das ganze kein rumgehüpfe, weil man nicht einfach zum richtigen Zeitpunkt irgendwie rumfuchteln muss.
Aber natürlich freu ich mich auch auf ein paar normale Move-Spiele.


edit: Noch was zum Thema:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sennheiser CX150


----------



## Healor (2. Oktober 2010)

3 Flaschen Spätlese für heute Abend


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Oktober 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ein Schreibheft mit speziellen, nummerierten Kästchen, in die man die Zeichen freihändig einträgt.




Okay, weil die gibts im Internet, kann man sich ausdrucken ;D


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Oktober 2010)

pampam schrieb:


> edit: Noch was zum Thema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich auch, sind bisher die besten die ich jemals hatte.


----------



## Manowar (2. Oktober 2010)

Zombie Honeymoon
Dance of the Dead
Zombieworld
Staunton Hill (Romero)

Deanne ,ich gib dir bescheid, wie sie sind *g*


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Unglaublich geiles Album


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur mal so btw, das sind die besten hörer auf diesem planeten ,wenn ihr den sound hört werdet ihr weinen


----------



## Haggelo (3. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wenn ihr den sound hört werdet ihr weinen



glaub ich dir


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> glaub ich dir



mist self pwned


----------



## TheEwanie (3. Oktober 2010)

Neuer Skype Name!


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. Oktober 2010)

SteelSeries Kinzu Maus für 8€ ausm eBay gefischt, leider keine Verwendung dafür >_<


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

verbrenn sie als zeichen deiner dekadents


----------



## Deanne (4. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> dekadents



Als angehende Deutschlehrerin muss ich das anstreichen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. Oktober 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Als angehende Deutschlehrerin muss ich das anstreichen.



Gleich 2 Fehler in einem Wort, omg xD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Gleich 2 Fehler in einem Wort, omg xD



Eig. nur ein Rechtschreibfehler, es sei denn du willst ab jetzt jeden Buchstaben als eigenen Fehler kennzeichnen.
Dann würden die zukünftigen Deutschschüler aber bluten


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. Oktober 2010)

Also erstens hab ich nicht Rechtschreibfehler sondern Fehler gesagt^^ Rechtschreibfehler ist nur einer. Des weiteren bin ich kein Lehrer sondern Deanne^^


----------



## Olliruh (4. Oktober 2010)

Jaja die Rechtschreibung und ich werden wohl nie Freund und dabei hab ich doch ein Deutsch LK


----------



## b1sh0p (4. Oktober 2010)

Einen 27" iMac


----------



## painschkes (4. Oktober 2010)

_Grzi ;-)

Hätte meinen glaub ich nicht verkaufen sollen xD_


----------



## Deanne (5. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Eig. nur ein Rechtschreibfehler, es sei denn du willst ab jetzt jeden Buchstaben als eigenen Fehler kennzeichnen.
> Dann würden die zukünftigen Deutschschüler aber bluten



Es werden beide Buchstaben angestrichen, auch damit der Schreiber seinen Fehler besser erkennt, gewertet wird aber nur ein Rechtschreibfehler.

Edit: 

Es gibt durchaus Lehrer, die zwei Fehler werten, aber das halte ich für extrem übertrieben. Da braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn Angst vor längeren Wörtern oder Fremdwörtern aufkommt. Aber manche "Kollegen" freuen sich auch diebisch, wenn sie Klausuren schlecht bewerten können.


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Oktober 2010)

Roar. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1sh0p (5. Oktober 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Aber manche "Kollegen" freuen sich auch diebisch, wenn sie Klausuren schlecht bewerten können.



Ich wusste es......


----------



## Breakyou (5. Oktober 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Roar.



TERROR HC! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Oktober 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Es werden beide Buchstaben angestrichen, auch damit der Schreiber seinen Fehler besser erkennt, gewertet wird aber nur ein Rechtschreibfehler.



Das meinte ich ja 

Zum Thema:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

ne neue Freundin *__*
aber kopfweh wegen meiner verdreckten deutsch klausur -.-


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (5. Oktober 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> TERROR HC!



Aua. Ich stelle mich auf Gigs immer sofort 5-10 Meter weg, wenn ich einen Terror-Shirt-Träger sehe. Denn man kann davon ausgehen, dass er beim ersten Ton anfängt, wild in der Gegend herumzutreten. Ohne Rücksicht auf Leute mit Glas in der Hand. Und auf Frauen sowieso nicht.


----------



## Tyro (5. Oktober 2010)

Meine Karte fürs Heaven Shall Burn, As I Lay Dying und Suicide Silence Konzert am 12.11. im E-Werk in Köln, es wird so geil werden!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Solte morgen kommen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Oktober 2010)

1 Kleine Versionen von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich im Winter immer dabei..

Der Grund, ich kann mich noch gut erinnern als meine Eltern für 1 Woche weg Wahren, als ich gegangen bin und meine Schwester abends auch weg war für 2 Tage.. hat sie die Tür-abgeschlossen, und ich hatte die Schluss vergessen.. der witz war auch das Portmonee. -_- ^^ alles was ich hatte war der Schoki  Riegel. xD


----------



## b1sh0p (6. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die is ja schnieke. Darf man fragen woher?

Bei mir müssten morgen meine Iron Man 1 + 2 BluRay im Steelbook eintreffen  Ging heute raus


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Oktober 2010)

Von La Redoute bestellt... finde auf der Deutschen seite wenn ich nach dem Nummer suche aber nix^^


----------



## Deanne (6. Oktober 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Die is ja schnieke. Darf man fragen woher?



EMP hat einige Jacken, die so ähnlich aussehen.


----------



## Legendary (6. Oktober 2010)

Hab ne neue Grippe, mag wer was abhaben?


----------



## Haggelo (6. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ps3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


blu ray


gerade geholtt


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Oktober 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Hab ne neue Grippe, mag wer was abhaben?





Hier, immerwieder gern ;D


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Oktober 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Aua. Ich stelle mich auf Gigs immer sofort 5-10 Meter weg, wenn ich einen Terror-Shirt-Träger sehe. Denn man kann davon ausgehen, dass er beim ersten Ton anfängt, wild in der Gegend herumzutreten. Ohne Rücksicht auf Leute mit Glas in der Hand. Und auf Frauen sowieso nicht.



;>
Nein ich trinke meistens was und wenn ich trinke dann mosh ich nicht. Aber selbst wenn dann geb ich durchaus acht, ich springe und schubse nicht in die Leute die nur Mucke gucken wollen usw. usf. - ich war schon oft genug mit meiner Freundin/en auf Gigs und stand nur am Rand vor ihr damit sie nix abbekommt, ist schon recht heftig was manche Spinner sich rausnehmen.. Hab auch mal nen halbes Konzert von War From A Harlots Mouth verpasst weil ich einen aufgehoben hab und mir einer in den Rücken gesprungen ist -> bin gefallen und mit der Hand in Glasscherben.. - war letztlich zum Glück nicht weiter schlimm aber ich hab halt blutend auf der Toilette verbracht und mich mit kalten Wasser und Tüchern anstelle mit guter Musik rumschlagen müssen. Sowas prägt 

@BreakYou
Den Atticus Hoody hab ich


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Oktober 2010)

Hey wer hat den Threadnamen verändert


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Hey wer hat den Threadnamen verändert



Freu dich, jetzt hast n neuen Threadnamen \o/ xD


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Freu dich, jetzt hast n neuen Threadnamen \o/ xD




Also ich finde das nicht lustig^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2010)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/122162-was-regt-euch-so-richtig-auf/

auch dafür gibts nen thread


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://forum.buffed....so-richtig-auf/
> 
> auch dafür gibts nen thread




xD -.- ^^ 

edit: würd trotzdem gern wissen wieso der name verändert wurde und am besten von wem ^^


----------



## Deanne (7. Oktober 2010)

- Blaubeer-Gesichtsmaske von LUSH
- Ticket für die "Never Say Die!"-Tour in Oberhausen*
- Nagellack von H&M
- Vegane Schokoladencreme

*Mit: Parkway Drive, War From A Harlots Mouth, Bleeding Through, We Came As Romans, Comeback Kid...


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2010)

ich hab kopfschmerzen im angebot


----------



## Thoor (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab morgen arbeiten zu verkaufen... obwohl montags hab ich ja schon wieder urlaub

o/ flosse!

btw ich hab ne ein neues ziel  nach england in sprachschule gehen >.>


----------



## EspCap (7. Oktober 2010)

Dezente Verwirrung dank neuem Premiere Pro... von 2.0 auf CS5 ist halt auch ein kleiner Versionssprung.


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Oktober 2010)

Hab paar neue Deko-Sachen für meinen Fingerboard-Park:
-Einkaufswagen
-Ziegelsteine
-Mülleimer
-Fake Grass


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab morgen arbeiten zu verkaufen... obwohl montags hab ich ja schon wieder urlaub
> 
> o/ flosse!



gekauft !

\o


----------



## Healor (7. Oktober 2010)

Einen General des Tzeentch auf Flugdämon

und einen kleinen Homunkuli

Und ich wette keiner kann mit dem geschreibsel was anfangen


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Oktober 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Einen General des Tzeentch auf Flugdämon
> 
> und einen kleinen Homunkuli
> 
> Und ich wette keiner kann mit dem geschreibsel was anfangen





40K oder Fantasy?


Wenn du mich fragst gibt es nichts stylischeres als Tzeentch-Anhänger (Zumindestens beim Chaos)


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Oktober 2010)

Slaanesh > all.
Finde die neuen Dark Eldar so saumäßig geil..


----------



## Falathrim (8. Oktober 2010)

Eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung. Glaube ich zumindest nach Eigendiagnose D:


----------



## Ennia (8. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung. Glaube ich zumindest nach Eigendiagnose D:



Ui, im Handgelenk?  Der musste jetz einfach sein ^^


----------



## Falathrim (8. Oktober 2010)

Wo sonst?


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

ferien


----------



## Healor (8. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> 40K oder Fantasy?
> 
> 
> Wenn du mich fragst gibt es nichts stylischeres als Tzeentch-Anhänger (Zumindestens beim Chaos)



Hey, da kennt sich doch der ein oder andere aus 

Spiele Fantasy, sterbliches Chaos. Als zweit Armee habe ich noch eine recht beachtliche Orks & Goblin Armee. Aktiv aber derzeit nur Chaos.

Stylisch find ich sie alle egal welches Mal sie tragen. Habe mir den Tzeentch General nur gekauft weil er mir so gut gefällt und ich so gerne Miniaturen umbaue.

Vom optischen her gefällt mir zb der General auf dem Moloch noch ein bisschen besser. Ist so schön blutig 

Noch zum Thema:

paar neue Farben und einen limitierten Chaoszauberer


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Hey, da kennt sich doch der ein oder andere aus
> 
> Spiele Fantasy, sterbliches Chaos. Als zweit Armee habe ich noch eine recht beachtliche Orks & Goblin Armee. Aktiv aber derzeit nur Chaos.
> 
> ...



omg ich hab auch gezogt doch dann wurd mir das zu teuer 
ich hab tau gezoggt wie man das schreibt omg die haben gelazert  bam ghostshield


----------



## Healor (8. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> omg ich hab auch gezogt doch dann wurd mir das zu teuer
> ich hab tau gezoggt wie man das schreibt omg die haben gelazert  bam ghostshield



Tau ist aber 40k 

Ja, teuer ist es wirklich. Games Workshop langt da schon ordentlich hin. Sieht man ganz schön an den Armeebüchern, werden immer um 1 oder 2 Euro teurer.

Gibt aber viele Internetshops wo man immer 10% Rabatt bekommt + portofreie Lieferung. Bei Ebay kann man auch viele gute Schnäppchen abgreifen oder Figuren von anderen Herstellern kaufen. Gamezone zum Beispiel. Sehen auch super aus. Kommt auf den Geschmack drauf an. Ist bei den Farben auch so. Die Games Workshop Farben kosten pro Stück 3 Euro, Rackham Farben 1 Euro 

Zudem spielt man das ja quasi sein Leben lang... Stück für Stück immer was dazu. Spiel mittlerweile schon über 10 Jahre und meine Armeen sind immer noch nicht komplett.

Noch ganz vergessen:

Hab mir heute noch Centurion gekauft. Gleich nachher mal anschaun


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

am besten ist mein kumpel der hat mal ne figur bestellt (schon angemalt) und dann war die so häßlich angemalt so richtig schlecht


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Oktober 2010)

Hab ich Gewonnen! Steht Jetzt auf meinen Schreibtisch weil wir in der Küche schon ne älter Version haben, ist Praktisch.. im Winter dadurch Warmen Kaffee  zu haben ohne aufzustehen, oder sich ne Warme Tassen Suppe zu machen. 
.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sixe (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin ja ein Armer.. ich hab heute noch gar nicht bekommen!


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

doch ein streichler

*streichel*
guck mal auf deiner seite


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> doch ein streichler
> 
> *streichel*
> guck mal auf deiner seite



Und ich =(


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

ja schatzi guck mal pinnwand


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Oktober 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Tau ist aber 40k
> 
> Ja, teuer ist es wirklich. Games Workshop langt da schon ordentlich hin. Sieht man ganz schön an den Armeebüchern, werden immer um 1 oder 2 Euro teurer.
> 
> ...





Ohja und WIE teuer es ist^^ Konnte ich mir damals als Schüler nicht leisten, habe mich aufs Malen beschränkt. Ist wie Modellflugzeuge bauen und bemalen, nur das die Flugzeuge Rhinos sind und die Piloten Ultramarines ;D


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich empfehle gewisse Shops aus Großbritanien. Dort sind Games Workshop-Artikel >deutlich< günstiger.
Mit der neuen Edition ist die Obst & Gemüse Abteilung deutlich interessanter geworden, wieso du nur Chaos spielst - tze.

Ich bin aber grade eher auf Infinity und 40k Trip.

Ich hab aber auch was neues: 6 Dosen Rhinos.


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2010)

Hab auch was Neues... Heute meine Gutscheine von der Fluggesellschaft für meinen "Snack" bekommen


----------



## Healor (9. Oktober 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich empfehle gewisse Shops aus Großbritanien. Dort sind Games Workshop-Artikel >deutlich< günstiger.
> Mit der neuen Edition ist die Obst & Gemüse Abteilung deutlich interessanter geworden, wieso du nur Chaos spielst - tze.
> 
> Ich bin aber grade eher auf Infinity und 40k Trip.
> ...




Ist da der Versand dann nicht sehr teuer? Über ein paar Links zu den Shops würde ich mich freuen 

Das meine Orkse derzeit Urlaub haben liegt nur an der Zeit, die ich leider nicht habe. Durch die neue Edition musste ich meine Chaosarmee etwas umkrempeln. Altes rausschmeissen, neues dazu kaufen. Bemalen, umbauen usw. Dauert einfach seine Zeit


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Oktober 2010)

Orkz > Chaos! So! Egal wie die im Verzug sind 
Hab dir ne PM geschickt.

Ich hab hier auch einige Okrz liegen, irgendwann werden die mal ne Armee - muss ja meinen fairer-Typ Ruf behalten und das lässt sich als Imperiumsarschloch schlecht verwirklichen.


----------



## Dweencore (9. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ferien


Ich muss noch 20 Tage warten


----------



## painschkes (9. Oktober 2010)

_Nen ASUS UL50VT - obwohl das auch zu 50% Muttern gehört _


----------



## Reflox (9. Oktober 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Orkz > Chaos! So! Egal wie die im Verzug sind
> Hab dir ne PM geschickt.
> 
> Ich hab hier auch einige Okrz liegen, irgendwann werden die mal ne Armee - muss ja meinen fairer-Typ Ruf behalten und das lässt sich als Imperiumsarschloch schlecht verwirklichen.



Necrons > all... naja fast, zumindest im bemalen 

Schwarz ansprayen, silbrig ansprayen. Fertig 

BTT:

Ne Kapitänsmütze ^^

btw. Kann mir jemand per PN sagen wie man auf einem Echsenmenschen-Spieletisch am besten "Handelshäuser" Im Ruinen-Stil macht?


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Oktober 2010)

Einen Pullover von Hollister D


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (9. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Same over here. <3 edler tropfen.


----------



## Deanne (9. Oktober 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> Same over here. <3 edler tropfen.



Ich finde es überraschend, wie oft das Modegetränk "Jacky" als besonders guter Whiskey dargestellt wird. Jack Daniels schmeckt sicherlich besser als die Plörre vom ALDI, aber aussergewöhnlich hochwertig ist er trotzdem nicht. Okay, außer man will schnell besoffen werden und mischt das Zeug mit Cola.

Wer einen bezahlbaren, guten Whiskey sucht, dem kann ich einen "Glenfiddich" empfehlen. Eignet sich gut zum genussvollen Trinken, macht aber trotzdem doof in der Birne.


----------



## Rayon (9. Oktober 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich finde es überraschend, wie oft das Modegetränk "Jacky" als besonders guter Whiskey dargestellt wird. Jack Daniels schmeckt sicherlich besser als die Plörre vom ALDI, aber aussergewöhnlich hochwertig ist er trotzdem nicht. Okay, außer man will schnell besoffen werden und mischt das Zeug mit Cola.
> 
> Wer einen bezahlbaren, guten Whiskey sucht, dem kann ich einen "Glenfiddich" empfehlen. Eignet sich gut zum genussvollen Trinken, macht aber trotzdem doof in der Birne.



Ich hab nirgendwo behauptet er ist besonders gut, ich mag ihn nur wesentlich lieber als Jim Beam oder andere Sachen - die mal eben - erschwinglich im Laden um die Ecke zu kaufen sind  Besoffen macht das Zeug gut gemischt mit Cola, jep. Aber dann zahl ich lieber 17€ fürn Whiskey - als 45€ inner Cocktailbar um mich zu besaufen.. ok, Cocktailbar ist auch witzig -aber eben nicht so oft erschwinglich.
Wie teuer ist "Glenfiddich"?


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich finde es überraschend, wie oft das Modegetränk "Jacky" als besonders guter Whiskey dargestellt wird. Jack Daniels schmeckt sicherlich besser als die Plörre vom ALDI, aber aussergewöhnlich hochwertig ist er trotzdem nicht. Okay, außer man will schnell besoffen werden und mischt das Zeug mit Cola.



Ich wollts gerade auch schon sagen. 

Bowmore ist auch was gutes 

Edit: Kommt drauf an wie alt er sein soll  
Mit 50 Euro pro Flasche bekommt man aber auf jeden Fall was.


----------



## Rayon (9. Oktober 2010)

Und was erschwingliches bei 400 Euro im Monat?


----------



## Deanne (9. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt, es hängt immer davon ab, wie alt der jeweilige Whiskey ist. Wenn man Liebhaber ist, zahlt man dann auch schon mal über 100 Euro. 
Normalerweise dürfte eine Flasche "Glenfiddich" aber schon für etwa 30 Euro zu bekommen sein. Ein hochwertiger Whiskey und im Geschmack sehr angenehm und weich. Sollte dann aber auch auf Eis und nicht mit Cola getrunken werden.

Ich bin selbst niemand, der viel Alkohol trinkt, aber wenn, dann sollte es schon etwas Gutes sein.


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2010)

400 Euro im Monat für Whisky? 

http://www.whiskyshop.com/Shop/Detail.aspx?pid=2675

Keine Ahnung wie viel Whisky du im Monat trinkst, aber so enorm teuer sind [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Glenfiddich/Bowmore und andere 'Qualitätswhiskys' ja auch wieder nicht. Dass man die eigentlich nicht mit Cola mischt sollte ja klar sein...[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Auch wenn man sowas eigentlich nicht bei Amazon kauft - [/font]http://www.amazon.de/Glenfiddich-Caoran-Reserve-Scotch-Single/dp/B001HU9WI8/ref=pd_sim_sbs_dr_3


----------



## Rayon (9. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> 400 Euro im Monat für Whisky?
> 
> http://www.whiskysho...l.aspx?pid=2675
> 
> ...



n guten Whiskey würd ich niemals mischen. ^^ Problem ist , dass weder Edeka noch Real Glenfiddich oder Bowmore füren afaik. Wo kriegt man sowas denn am betsen her?


----------



## Deanne (9. Oktober 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> n guten Whiskey würd ich niemals mischen. ^^ Problem ist , dass weder Edeka noch Real Glenfiddich oder Bowmore füren afaik. Wo kriegt man sowas denn am betsen her?



Glenfiddich bekommt man bei uns immer wieder bei Real. Man muss halt darauf achten, ist nicht immer im Sortiment. Oft in Kombination mit passenden Gläsern. Auch als Geschenk gut geeignet.

Ansonsten: Whiskeyworld hat einige Jahrgänge im Angebot. Vom günstig bis richtig teuer.


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2010)

Einfach mal in einen Spirituosenladen gehen, sowas gibts eigentlich in jeder Stadt.

Man könnte natürlich auch im Internet bestellen, allerdings kaufe ich sowas lieber im Laden.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Oktober 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> Same over here. <3 edler tropfen.



Edler tropfen? Billiges mist Zeug ist das.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Heute bekommen ist schon was älter aber Hammer Teil! besser als meine Stero Anlage... ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich auch bekommen... XD + 2x 1TB und eine 750GB


Und noch Ipod 60GB

Wenn mein Onkle aufrüstet ist es wie Weihnachten für mich weil ich alle seine alten Sachen bekomme. xD

EDIT: sry Double Post


----------



## EspCap (10. Oktober 2010)

Nice nice, GZ 

Will das NAS :/


----------



## Manowar (10. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Edler tropfen? Billiges mist Zeug ist das.




Wären auch meine Worte gewesen, aber ich wollte ja erstmal noch runterscrollen und lesen, obs schon jemand gesagt hat 
Aber Deanne hat mich mal wieder überrascht *g*


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Oktober 2010)

Das Zeug kann man doch auch nur mit Cola trinken - bin zwar kein Fan von Whiskey Cola aber das wäre nen Verwendungszweck.
Ich hab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Tabasco und Pfeffer


----------



## Deanne (10. Oktober 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Aber Deanne hat mich mal wieder überrascht *g*



Tja, als Tochter eines Whiskey-Fans bin ich sozusagen mit Glenfiddich und Dimple aufgewachsen. Und was mein Dad sich ins Regal gestellt hat, war immer von guter Qualität.


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Edler tropfen? Billiges mist Zeug ist das.



genau genommen kommt in jack daniels nur der billige abfall den die guten whiskey produzenten sonst wegschmeissen würden. das ganze wird gemischt, in flaschen gefüllt und von komischen leuten ohne geschmack gekauft^^

ich selber betrink mich zwar auch mal ganz gern aber nur mit zeug das ich auch gern habe


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Und noch Ipod 60GB
> 
> Wenn mein Onkle aufrüstet ist es wie Weihnachten für mich weil ich alle seine alten Sachen bekomme. xD
> 
> EDIT: sry Double Post




Boah ich bin grad neidisch


----------



## Dracun (10. Oktober 2010)

Gerade auf dem Trödelmarkt gefunden

Duke Nukem Zero Hour 2,50 € leider ohne Hülle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Hercules für die Playsi 2,00 € auch leider ohne Hülle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trödelmärkte sind genial


----------



## Seph018 (10. Oktober 2010)

Haha das Herkules ist wirklich geil, Glückwunsch.
Ich weiß ja gar nicht was ihr alle gegen Jim Beam und Jack Daniels habt. Mein Vater hatte die damals immer in 6-Packs gekauft, so als kleinen Vorrat.
Mag vielleicht nicht das beste sein, aber kann man doch gut trinken. 
Was erwähnenswertes Neues hab ich leider nicht T-T


----------



## EspCap (11. Oktober 2010)

Ein signiertes Blind Guardian T-Shirt :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (11. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe es früher immer auf dem PC gespielt.^^ War richtig süchtig danach.


----------



## MasterXoX (11. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich habe es früher immer auf dem PC gespielt.^^ War richtig süchtig danach.




same here


----------



## Haggelo (11. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> same here



auch


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Oktober 2010)

Ein Shirt und eine Jacke von Hollister


----------



## xdave78 (12. Oktober 2010)

*Philips BDP7500S2/12 Blu-ray Player (HDMI, Upscaler 1080p, Wifi, DivX-zertifiziert, USB 2.0, 3D Ready) silber*
+
*Michael Jackson's This Is It [Blu-ray]*


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^


----------



## pampam (12. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt darf ich endlich, nach langer Wartezeit damit fahren:
[attachment=11187:Savage_klein.jpg]


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4x Sata 2 Kable


----------



## Thoor (12. Oktober 2010)

pampam schrieb:


> Jetzt darf ich endlich, nach langer Wartezeit damit fahren:



Gratuliere Anna Mustermann


----------



## Breakyou (12. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Gratuliere Anna Anne Mustermann


----------



## Deanne (12. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Gratuliere Anna Mustermann



GZ auch zur schicken Frisur.


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Oktober 2010)

Ne rote Adidas Sweatpants und ein Shirt. Sowie ne große Abneigung gegen den Energydrink "Take Off"


----------



## Skatero (12. Oktober 2010)

100 DvD's + Dispenser

kA für was ich das brauche, aber das Angebot sah so gut aus. :s


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2010)

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Shure SE115*[/font]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab die Krise.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

2neue element t-shirts
1neuen element pulli
1neue h&m mütze
haarspray
10ner pack kaugummi


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich hab die Krise.



too


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2010)

Mein Bandshirt <333333
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/eylr-c-jpg.html


----------



## Ennia (14. Oktober 2010)

Mammut Basejump:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mammut Ultimate hoody 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2010)

meinen ersten richtigen ferien tag *_____________*


----------



## Rayon (14. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> meinen ersten richtigen ferien tag *_____________*



den hab ich sonntag. 

Einen neuen Biervorrat


----------



## Falathrim (15. Oktober 2010)

Führerschein :>


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Führerschein :>




Glückwunsch


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Glückwunsch



wo haste das den her? :O


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wo haste das den her? :O




Was?


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Was?



Das sollte glaube ich ein Witz sein. 

Weil das hier ja der "Ich hab was neues und du?" Thread ist und er Glückwunsch geschrieben hat.
Da wollte er wissen woher er den hat.

So hab ich das jetzt einfach mal reininterpretiert(Ich hasse dieses Wort >.<).


----------



## Haggelo (15. Oktober 2010)

Der Witz ist wohl nicht gezündet .


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

schadenund ich hab mir soviel mühe gegeben


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt versteh ich das ^^

Aber back to topic


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

ich hab was verloren 

und zwar : 1.5kg muhahahahaha

btw 700 post


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Oktober 2010)

Achja

Ich hatte mir Ne Tüte Kekse gekauft 

@olliruh
mach doch nen thread auf xD "Ich hab was verloren!"


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

lol

gute idee


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die erste Staffel Life


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Oktober 2010)

n mords kater


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bett _Malm _mit _Sultan Finnvik _Matratze und _Sultan Lonev_°_ag _Rost. Ratet mal woher xD


----------



## Lari (18. Oktober 2010)

Natürlich IKEA, war auch am Samstag da und wir haben uns für ein Hopen Schlafzimmer entschieden 
Aber was ich wirklich schon neu habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und passend dazu: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leicht bescheiden ist allerdings, dass die Move-Controller überall ausverkauft sind und man nur Starter-Packs findet. *grml*


----------



## Krudi (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe über Nacht einen neuen Pickel bekommen der mich total nervt aber nicht weggeht :<


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Oktober 2010)

Eine kleine 10cl Probe Glenfiddich 12 Jahre und eine mit Glenfiddich 15 Jahre. Heute morgen angekommen, muss sie ihr Dasein leider noch bis heute abend fristen


----------



## Pako (20. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab jetzt MoH 2010 die Limited Edition aus Österreich bekommen (Uncut) und werds gleich anzocken


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (20. Oktober 2010)

Pako schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wärst du doch bei Bfbc2 geblieben.... Das Geld hast eindeutig zum Fenster Rausgeschmissen!


----------



## Pako (20. Oktober 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Wärst du doch bei Bfbc2 geblieben.... Das Geld hast eindeutig zum Fenster Rausgeschmissen!



Naja habs jetzt angespielt und es hat sich (für mich) definitiv gelohnt


----------



## Chakalaker (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß nich ob es zählt aber ich hab den Ramponierten Schwertgriff


----------



## Haggelo (21. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Ich weiß nich ob es zählt aber ich hab den Ramponierten Schwertgriff



lucker >.<


----------



## Chakalaker (21. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> lucker >.<



Dafür habsind meine Beutel vom Reiter immer Leer


----------



## MasterXoX (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2010)

soll ich einen politisch inkorrekten witz machen,oder soll ich nicht? .. ich lass es wohl lieber :S


@topic
bald ein großen verlust an ersparten, für 2 konzerte,weihnachtsgeschenke und all so zeug..
verschuldet bis unter beide arme und ich bin noch so jung


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

falsches forum 

_>_> ich hab was verloren

back to topic ...

10euro weil schalke gewonnen hat


----------



## Manowar (21. Oktober 2010)

Chef kommt in mein Büro, grinst blöde, stellt mir hier nen kaltes Bier hin und verschwindet wieder.
Ich versteh es zwar nicht, aber das Bier ist lecker :>



DER schrieb:


> soll ich einen politisch inkorrekten witz machen,oder soll ich nicht? .. ich lass es wohl lieber :S



Ich hab die Bilder gesehen und war schon am Schmunzeln, als ich dann runtergescrollt habe und den Kommentar gelesen habe, musste ich lachen


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

er feuert dich , saufen am arbeitsplatz ist nich gestattet


----------



## MasterXoX (21. Oktober 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich hab die Bilder gesehen und war schon am Schmunzeln, als ich dann runtergescrollt habe und den Kommentar gelesen habe, musste ich lachen




pff


----------



## Dominau (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




<333333333


----------



## Chakalaker (21. Oktober 2010)

Mit Stahlkappen drinne?


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Key eben angekommen und istalliere gerade.


----------



## Crucial² (21. Oktober 2010)

Mir ist heute ein Licht aufgegangen & ich hatte auf einmal tausend Ideen wie ich mein Zimmer daheim umgestalten kann. 

Also: Neuer "Schreibtisch" (mehr oder weniger bloß ne Holzplatte), neuer Fernseher, neues Bett (vorallem für meine Freundin, die findet mein Bett zu klein ).


----------



## Dominau (21. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Mit Stahlkappen drinne?



Klaro 

Freu freu freu freu freu freu


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Bild
> Bild



Du hast dir zwei Typen gakuft? ^_^


----------



## TrollJumper (21. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a) Wie viel hat das gute Stück gekostet
b) Wo hast du es gekauft? Hast du Preise verglichen?


----------



## Manowar (21. Oktober 2010)

Nach meinem Nickerchen hab ich Schmerzen im Nacken..hmpf




Crucial² schrieb:


> Mir ist heute ein Licht aufgegangen & ich hatte auf einmal tausend Ideen wie ich mein Zimmer daheim umgestalten kann.
> 
> Also: Neuer "Schreibtisch" (mehr oder weniger bloß ne Holzplatte), neuer Fernseher, neues Bett (vorallem für meine Freundin, die findet mein Bett zu klein ).




Du brauchst doch jetzt erstmal das Geld für nen neuen Führerschein


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. Oktober 2010)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> a) Wie viel hat das gute Stück gekostet
> b) Wo hast du es gekauft? Hast du Preise verglichen?



36€ bei g2play.net


----------



## Skatero (21. Oktober 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Chef kommt in mein Büro, grinst blöde, stellt mir hier nen kaltes Bier hin und verschwindet wieder.
> Ich versteh es zwar nicht, aber das Bier ist lecker :>
> 
> 
> ...



Das muss etwas heissen! Ein Mann schenkt einem anderen Mann nicht ein Bier ohne Grund. In diesem Fall scheint es Liebe zu sein.


----------



## Manowar (21. Oktober 2010)

Mitlerweile denke ich, das er ein Telefongespräch von mir mitbekommen hat, indem es um viele Kästen Bier ging.

Mein Chef wäre ohne mich verloren..stehe nicht umsonst direkt unter ihm in der Leiter :>
Aber ich denke nicht, dass er mich liebt


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

War das Bier zufällig mit seiner Unterhose geschmückt?


----------



## EspCap (21. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Bett _Malm _mit _Sultan Finnvik _Matratze und _Sultan Lonev_°_ag _Rost. Ratet mal woher xD



Hab ich auch, genau das :> Ist super


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Oktober 2010)

Es musste mal wieder was neues her 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (22. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

+ Das Lauf Forrest Lauf t Shirt.
Nach da freut man sich doch, wenn man von dem Ziviseminar wieder kommt. Aber jetzt erstmal das Album ein "paar" mal durchhören


----------



## Manowar (22. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Es musste mal wieder was neues her




Du bist beim Fingerboarden echt zu oft auf den Kopf gefallen oder? 
Was zahlt man für sowas? 

Vllt mach ich nen kleinen Ebayshop für sowas auf.
Nen Stück Kantholz sägen und ein  Aluwinkel aufbringen = Deppen abziehen


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt bleib' mal geschmeidig, Manowar! Andere geben Unmengen an Kohle für eine Armee von Zinn- und Plastikfigürchen oder irgendwelche Sammelkartenspiele aus, manch einer steckt unvorstellbar viel Geld in sein Auto und andere stehen halt auf Fingerboards. Und dann gibt's Leute, die geben im Monat mehr für Kippen aus, als jedes noch so teure Fingerboard kostet. 
Würden wir unsere Kohle alle nur noch für sinnvolle Dinge ausgeben, hätten wir vermutlich nie wieder Geldsorgen.


----------



## Haggelo (22. Oktober 2010)

Nen 3D Fernseher


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Oktober 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Du bist beim Fingerboarden echt zu oft auf den Kopf gefallen oder?
> Was zahlt man für sowas?
> 
> Vllt mach ich nen kleinen Ebayshop für sowas auf.
> Nen Stück Kantholz sägen und ein Aluwinkel aufbringen = Deppen abziehen





Ich weiß ja nicht was Du für Hobbies hast, aber da sind bestimmt auch nicht alle Ausgaben sinnvoll und für andere nachvollziehbar 



B2T: 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nicht grade die häufigste Kombi ;D


----------



## Manowar (22. Oktober 2010)

Ihr nehmt mich mal wieder viel zu ernst  
Ich weiß selber, das ich mir auch unnötigen Schwachsinn für mein Auto kaufe *g*

Mag doch nur wissen, was so ein Dingen kostet :>


Ich hab was neues 
Und zwar eine Antwort auf die Frage hier:

Wenn ein LKW Vögel geladen hat und die Vögel fliegen im LKW, wird er dann leichter?
Und der erste Lösungsvorschlag hat sich bestätigt -> ich liebe es :>


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Oktober 2010)

In Texten sieht man keine Mimik und hört keine Betonung, da weiß man nie so genau, was ernst und was spaßig gemeint ist. 

Laut Mythbusters wird Dein LKW übrigens leichter, wenn auch nur minimal.


----------



## Manowar (22. Oktober 2010)

Naja ich hab mit nem Witz angefangen (beim Fingerboarden kann man echt schlecht auf den Kopf fallen) 
Ne Smilieflut gestartet und ne Frage gestellt.
Aber okaaay..vllt wirklich zu schroff formuliert. 

Dann schau nochmal  
Mit der Werbung der Folge habe ich angefangen zu grübeln und zu rechnen.
Die Ausschläge auf dem Messgerät kamen nur vom Start und Landen. Wie als wenn du auf der Waage hüpfen würdest


----------



## Haggelo (22. Oktober 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Du bist beim Fingerboarden echt zu oft auf den Kopf gefallen oder?
> Was zahlt man für sowas?
> 
> Vllt mach ich nen kleinen Ebayshop für sowas auf.
> Nen Stück Kantholz sägen und ein Aluwinkel aufbringen = Deppen abziehen



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=2C7mNr5WMjA[/youtube]


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Oktober 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Du bist beim Fingerboarden echt zu oft auf den Kopf gefallen oder?
> Was zahlt man für sowas?
> 
> Vllt mach ich nen kleinen Ebayshop für sowas auf.
> Nen Stück Kantholz sägen und ein  Aluwinkel aufbringen = Deppen abziehen




für die box hab ich nen 10er bezahlt.
top verarbeitung, fährt sich sau gut, made in germany.
blackriver halt


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Oktober 2010)

Haha geil! Ich zahle jeden Monat extra für diverse Cartoon-Sender, weil hier rund um die Uhr die ganzen kaputten Serien aus meiner Kindheit laufen. Ren & Stimpy, Rocko's Modern Life, Invader Zim... geil!

Habe selbst noch irgendwo ein Fingerboard rumfliegen, das hing mal in nem Supermarkt zwischen den Süßigkeiten für klitzekleines Geld an der Kasse rum und sah irgendwie witzig aus. Ich habe weder das nötige Talent, noch irgendeine Sammelleidenschaft, aber auch ich besitze so ein Teil. ^^


----------



## Manowar (22. Oktober 2010)

Ren&Stimpy würd ich verdammt gern mal wieder sehen..

Ich hab auch noch irgendwo nen Fingerboard rumfliegen, konnte man sich nen bißchen die Langeweile vertreiben.
Aber ich war in meiner Schulzeit mehr so der Yoyo Spieler


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwann während der 3. oder 4. Klasse kam bei mir der allererste Gameboy, ab der Mittelstufe spielte ich dann leidenschaftlich Bass und Doktor. 

BTT: Eine defekte Knoblauchpresse. Grrrr!


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab übrigens neu:

-Haselnuss pralinen
-brownies 
-schoko lollys im schneemann style
-chips
und schoko kekse


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens neu:
> 
> -Haselnuss pralinen
> -brownies
> ...



Und auf Fingerboards stehst Du, weil echte Skateboards Dein Gewicht nicht mehr verkraften?


----------



## Manowar (22. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und auf Fingerboards stehst Du, weil echte Skateboards Dein Gewicht nicht mehr verkraften?




Und mich pfeifst du an..


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Oktober 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Und mich pfeifst du an..



Jetzt siehst Du mal, was Du mit sowas anrichtest, Du schlechtes Beispiel, Du! 

Ich habe nix Neues mehr, darum ermahne ich mich hiermit selbst, mit dem OT aufzuhören.


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und auf Fingerboards stehst Du, weil echte Skateboards Dein Gewicht nicht mehr verkraften?




xD
Dem ist nicht so. Ich bin schlank


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Oktober 2010)

Dann bist Du einer von diesen verdammten Metabolikern, die jeden Scheiß fressen können, und ums Verrecken nicht zunehmen!  Wie ich sie hasse!!


----------



## Firun (22. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dann bist Du einer von diesen verdammten Metabolikern, die jeden Scheiß fressen können, und ums Verrecken nicht zunehmen!  Wie ich sie hasse!!



Mit diesem Hass stehst du nicht alleine da   

mal ne dumme Frage um was geht es hier in diesem Thread eigentlich ?

Jedes mal wenn ich hier rein schaue sehe ich teilweise unzusammenhängenede Gespräche , soll das so sein ?  XD


----------



## Manowar (22. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Jedes mal wenn ich hier rein schaue sehe ich teilweise unzusammenhängenede Gespräche , soll das so sein ?  XD




So lang die Katze involviert ist, soll es so sein


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Oktober 2010)

Hab BAuchschmerzen von Rockstar Juiced Energy Drink >_>


----------



## Haggelo (22. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Hab BAuchschmerzen von Rockstar Juiced Energy Drink >_>



Wundert mich nicht, bei den Inhaltsstoffen


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Wundert mich nicht, bei den Inhaltsstoffen





Das ist ja nicht sooo das Problem, hab schon viel schlimmeres meinem Magen zugemutet. Dachte mir aber das Wärme und Geschüttel nichts am Drink ändert^^


B2T:

Noch nen 80er Character :>


----------



## tonygt (23. Oktober 2010)

nen Netbook für die Uni *freu*


----------



## EspCap (23. Oktober 2010)

Nen Rücksendeschein für meine Sennheiser RS180 und daher bald diese guten Stücke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (23. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 & 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beides absolute Meisterwerke. Ich überlege immer noch, welches der beiden weiter vorne ist.


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Oktober 2010)

So, hab mein Bett Malm jetzt aufgebaut nach 6 Stunden. Das Bett war weniger das Problem, aber das Doppelrost Sultran blablabla hat uns schwer zu schaffen gemacht.


----------



## EspCap (23. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> So, hab mein Bett Malm jetzt aufgebaut nach 6 Stunden. Das Bett war weniger das Problem, aber das Doppelrost Sultran blablabla hat uns schwer zu schaffen gemacht.



Ging mir damals ähnlich


----------



## tonygt (23. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> So, hab mein Bett Malm jetzt aufgebaut nach 6 Stunden. Das Bett war weniger das Problem, aber das Doppelrost Sultran blablabla hat uns schwer zu schaffen gemacht.



malm hab ich letztens auch aufgebaut ^^
ikea ist was feines


----------



## Haggelo (23. Oktober 2010)

Wow Mousepad von steel*series*

Und es sieht echt Klasse aus


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Oktober 2010)

Hab eins mit Starcraft 2 drauf aber ich denke dass ich mir das QcK+ kaufe. 1. finde ich das neutrale schwarz schöner und 2. ist das + einfach saumäßig riesig


----------



## Haggelo (23. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Hab eins mit Starcraft 2 drauf aber ich denke dass ich mir das QcK+ kaufe. 1. finde ich das neutrale schwarz schöner und 2. ist das + einfach saumäßig riesig



Ich glaube ich hab so ein + Teil.

Ist zumindest fast breit wie meine Tastatur.


ich hab noch ein Gamer Mousepad von Razer rummliegen, aber das ist leicht verschmutzt


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich hab so ein + Teil.
> 
> Ist zumindest fast breit wie meine Tastatur.
> 
> ...



Hab auch noch eine Bratpfanne von Razer (Teflon Mousepad). Das fand ich anfangs spitze, doch seit ich das billige Steelseries Stoffteil hab will ich nix anderes mehr. SteelSeries QcK > All!!


----------



## Haggelo (23. Oktober 2010)

Ja, ist ist ein ''+'', hab nachgeschaut.


----------



## Leviathan666 (23. Oktober 2010)

Ne neue Wohnung. Ist doch was hübsches, oder?


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Oktober 2010)

benutzt du auch eine SteelSeries Maus?


----------



## Haggelo (24. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> benutzt du auch eine SteelSeries Maus?



ne, ich hab ne Logitech G9 


ist ganz witzig mit den Gewichten


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Oktober 2010)

Jo, hab die G500. Mit Gewichten kenn ich mich aus xD. Finde das aber ganz gut, ist nicht nur ein Werbegag. Die Maus ohne Gewichte ist wesentlich leichter als mit allen.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Oktober 2010)

Man ich hab Hunger


----------



## JokerofDarkness (24. Oktober 2010)

Die letzten 2 Wochen gekauft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Expert Bening je für 12,80€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Amazon.de 2x aus der 3 für 30 Aktion




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Amazon.de
Das Leuchten der Stille - 15,99€
Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht - 12,89€
A Nightmare on Elm Street - 13,89€

Expert Bening
Repo Men - 11,80€
Der Pakt / Der Hexenclub - 11,80€

MM
IP Man 2 - 13,90€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blind - 13,61€ (Saturn)
Milow - 6,39€ (Saturn)
Linkin Park - 4,80€ (Expert Bening)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MM je 4,90€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von privat für 20€ inkl. Versand.


----------



## EspCap (24. Oktober 2010)

Der Sinn von FSK-Logos auf Musik-CDs will sich mir einfach nicht erschliesen...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (24. Oktober 2010)

Da ist zusätzlich eine DVD mit enthalten. Logo ist auch nur geklebt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2010)

einen verdammt coolen avatar!


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> einen verdammt coolen avatar!




wtf xD


----------



## Haggelo (24. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> einen verdammt coolen avatar!



der sieht echt klasse aus.


----------



## Dweencore (24. Oktober 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Die letzten 2 Wochen gekauft:
> ...


Wie viele Filme besitzt du denn?
Ich glaub soviele kenn ich nicht mal 

Achja und ich hab nen neuen Schreibtisch.


----------



## painschkes (24. Oktober 2010)

_Falls ich noch richtig informiert bin sollten es so ca. 1500 Filme sein.. :-)_


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Falls ich noch richtig informiert bin sollten es so ca. 1500 Filme sein.. :-)_



lol da lohnt sich ja ein jahres mitgliedschaft bei einer videothek mehr :O

btt :
1 neue Green Day CD
& 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (24. Oktober 2010)

Supernatural Staffel 5 Deutsch gestern bestellt <3


----------



## Chakalaker (24. Oktober 2010)

Soeben Warhammer40k Tau Armeebox & Codex bestellt 
Jetzt muss es nur noch kommen *wart*


----------



## JokerofDarkness (24. Oktober 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viele Filme besitzt du denn?
> Ich glaub soviele kenn ich nicht mal


Ich kann auf ca. 2000 Filme bzw. Serien jederzeit zugreifen. Davon sind genau 452 auf BD - Tendenz stark steigend.



			
				Olliruh schrieb:
			
		

> lol da lohnt sich ja ein jahres mitgliedschaft bei einer videothek mehr :O


Wo sich die da lohnt, musst Du mir mal erklären!


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ich kann auf ca. 2000 Filme bzw. Serien jederzeit zugreifen. Davon sind genau 452 auf BD - Tendenz stark steigend.
> 
> 
> Wo sich die da lohnt, musst Du mir mal erklären!



du musst dir keine filme kaufen sonder kannst dir jeden film ausleihen...


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Soeben Warhammer40k Tau Armeebox & Codex bestellt
> Jetzt muss es nur noch kommen *wart*



Tau bockt 

Bämm Geistersuit LAZER ROxxOR Kampfdrohnen BÄMM !


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Oktober 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ich kann auf ca. 2000 Filme bzw. Serien jederzeit zugreifen. Davon sind genau 452 auf BD - Tendenz stark steigend.


Und die passen alle ins Wohnzimmer? Oo


----------



## Dracun (24. Oktober 2010)

Sind zwar nur vorbestellt aber da is ja fast dat selbe wie schon besitzen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 & 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hah bald sind sie beide mein  Wuahahahaha


----------



## JokerofDarkness (24. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:
			
		

> du musst dir keine filme kaufen sonder kannst dir jeden film ausleihen...


Leihen ist für mich aber wesentlich teurer.



			
				Sam_Fischer schrieb:
			
		

> Und die passen alle ins Wohnzimmer? Oo


Nein die stehen im Schlafzimmer und im Vorraum. Für Bilder einfach auf die Sig klicken.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (24. Oktober 2010)

So hab mir für meinen aktuellen 5er auch klassische Felgen in 18" besorgt. So sehen die Teile aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so sollen die Felgen aussehen, wenn sie im Frühjahr rauf kommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (25. Oktober 2010)

Cool^^

Wo bleibt Manowar? Der hat doch immern Händchen für sowas


----------



## Chakalaker (25. Oktober 2010)

Einen neuen Tisch der Kira heißt... 
Aber Kira ist doch weiblich  Wie heißt ein weiblicher Tisch? Tischy ? :O Tisch ist doch neutrum._.
& eine nicht so tolle Mathenote...^^


----------



## Perkone (25. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Einen neuen Tisch der Kira heißt...
> Aber Kira ist doch weiblich  Wie heißt ein weiblicher Tisch? Tischy ? :O Tisch ist doch neutrum._.
> & eine nicht so tolle Mathenote...^^



Tisch ist neutrum? DER Tisch? Dann müssts doch DAS Tisch heißen oder x)


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Oktober 2010)

Dann sag doch "Die Platte"


----------



## Chakalaker (25. Oktober 2010)

Perkone schrieb:


> Tisch ist neutrum? DER Tisch? Dann müssts doch DAS Tisch heißen oder x)




Ich dachte ans geschlecht xDD
Also ist ja weder m noch w 
Ich bin sowieso ein verwirrter Mensch <.<


----------



## Manowar (26. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wo bleibt Manowar? Der hat doch immern Händchen für sowas




Was soll ich dazu sagen? ^^ 
Wird wohl ein schöner schlichter OEM Aufbau mit -anscheinend- niegelnagelneuen Sytling 42 Felgen 

Aber eigentlich hätte ich es ja lieber, sowas im E39 Forum zu lesen Joker, nu meld dich mal an da, früher oder später willste dir eh Kohle sparen und Tipps von da einholen


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Oktober 2010)

Wecker,
Handy (endlich hab ich wieder eins!),
Zelda: Spirit Tracks,


----------



## Chakalaker (26. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das bestelle ich mir im Dezember :-)


----------



## Death the Kid (26. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Heute gekommen,nur lästig da ich weiß,dass die HD 6850 draußen ist.
Jetzt kann ich mir direkt wieder eine kaufen.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2010)

deutschklausur 
ne 2  
die beste aus dem ganzen kurs , muhahahahha


----------



## Meriane (26. Oktober 2010)

englischklausur 2+ beste ausm Kurs 

Chemieklausur 1, 2. beste ausm kurs -.-


----------



## JokerofDarkness (26. Oktober 2010)

Manowår schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich dazu sagen? ^^
> Wird wohl ein schöner schlichter OEM Aufbau mit -anscheinend- niegelnagelneuen Sytling 42 Felgen
> 
> Aber eigentlich hätte ich es ja lieber, sowas im E39 Forum zu lesen Joker, nu meld dich mal an da, früher oder später willste dir eh Kohle sparen und Tipps von da einholen


Kommt noch! 

*btt:*

Amazon.de hat mal wieder sein Lager entlastet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chakalaker (26. Oktober 2010)

Ein Xbox360 Magazin...nur wegem dem vanquishposter gekauft! 
Ich hätte gerne ein 2meter x 1 meter poster im querformat <3


----------



## MasterXoX (26. Oktober 2010)

@Joker

Sag mal,
kaufst du dir jede Woche 1.000 neue Filme?^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (26. Oktober 2010)

Nein, aber wieso kannst Du nicht zählen  (Nur Spasssss!)


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> @Joker
> 
> Sag mal,
> kaufst du dir jede Woche 1.000 neue Filme?^^





Zieh Kosten von Kippen und Alk ab, da haste ;D


----------



## JokerofDarkness (26. Oktober 2010)

Das und ich verdiene auch gut. Arbeite dafür aber auch viel.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (27. Oktober 2010)

Heute wurde mir mein neuer Laptop geliefert  

Aspire 7745G-5464G64Bnks

LG Gwynny


----------



## Haggelo (27. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf The Force Unleashed II muss ich dank Limited Edition und Uncut leider noch bis Morgen warten ...


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Oktober 2010)

@Haggelo

Hab gehört NinjaStorm2 soll Naruto ACCESS sein, stimmt das?


----------



## Chakalaker (27. Oktober 2010)

Uih TFU2 ist kewl


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (27. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

\o/


----------



## Haggelo (27. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> @Haggelo
> 
> Hab gehört NinjaStorm2 soll Naruto ACCESS sein, stimmt das?



Bittewas?


man spielt im Storymode nichtnur Naruto falls du das meinst.


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Bittewas?
> 
> 
> man spielt im Storymode nichtnur Naruto falls du das meinst.





Hab grade nachgeguckt, leider net ;D

(ACCESS ist ein Naruto Beat'm Up aus Japan mit seeeehr übertriebener Präsentation, zB schlägt Sakura ganze Landstriche zu brei und Raikiri hat die kraft einer Atombombe ;D)


----------



## Trooperus (27. Oktober 2010)

- Neues Headset
 - WoW The Burning Crusade

Mit dem Headset wurde es auch mal Zeit.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein absolut geiles Teil


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

das süße gefühl des sieges !

drecks bvb hat verloren gg einen 3ligisten :O


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Oktober 2010)

Und in der ersten dafür fast 4x soviel Punkte wie Schalke 
OFC ist sowieso viel zu stark für die dritte, die steigen auf jedenfall auf.

Hab Final Fantasy 13 (PS3) für 20€ bekommen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. Oktober 2010)

Super, bei einem unwichtigen Spiel, ist aber immernoch in der Spitze


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Super, bei einem unwichtigen Spiel, ist aber immernoch in der Spitze



wenn dann "an" der spitze 

... dfb pokal ist nicht soooo unwichtig

& egal ob wichtig oder nicht gegen einen dritt ligisten zu verlieren ist mehr als peinlich...


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. Oktober 2010)

Und gegen Nürnberg, Dortmund, Hoffenheim, Hannover und HSV hintereinander zu verlieren ist es nicht?


----------



## pampam (28. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Und gegen Nürnberg, Dortmund, Hoffenheim, Hannover und HSV hintereinander zu verlieren ist es nicht?



darum ging es doch garnet...
omg ich musste mir alles sprüche von euch anhören wie dreckig schalke ja ist ...
und ein spruch mal dagegen schon will niemand es einsehen..


----------



## MasterXoX (28. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> darum ging es doch garnet...
> omg ich musste mir alles sprüche von euch anhören wie dreckig schalke ja ist ...
> und ein spruch mal dagegen schon will niemand es einsehen..




dafür gibts nen fußball-thread
danke für ihre aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> dafür gibts nen fußball-thread
> danke für ihre aufmerksamkeit



Nein,niemals!
Wenn das stimmt geb ich dir alle meine Star Wars Karten außer Chewbacka
den Fatman bekommst du gerne aber niemand bekommt Chew Chew


----------



## Chakalaker (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab eine neue Band die ich mag


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Ich hab eine neue Band die ich mag



Ja, also dann musst du schon sagen welche >_<


----------



## Healor (28. Oktober 2010)

Heute ist der Nachschub eingetroffen:

Mattlack von Army Painter
1 Farbe, 1 Wash
Green Stuff
Statisches Gras

und eine Miniatur eines amerikanischen Herstellers, mir fällt der Name jetzt nicht ein. Brauch die Mini "nur" für einen Umbau 

Letzte Woche hat mir mein Stammhändler noch den limitierten Chaoszauberer vom Games Day mitgebracht. Werde ihn aber verkaufen weil er mir nicht gefällt und Sammler viiiiel Geld zahlen, da limitiert


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ja, also dann musst du schon sagen welche >_<



jetzt hat er was wo mit er dich erpressen kann...
zB ich sag es dir nur wenn du mir 50euro gibst


----------



## Haggelo (28. Oktober 2010)

Star Wars the Force Unleashed II Engl. Special Limited Edition und Uncut


endlich da !


----------



## Drous (29. Oktober 2010)

Metro2033 von der vorgestrigen Steam Aktion. Der Laden macht mich echt arm.


----------



## Crucial² (29. Oktober 2010)

Was war da für ne Aktion? Werds mir auch bald kaufen, bei Amazon kostet das Game nur noch um die 20 Euro.

Lade mir eh nix bei Steam, weil 1. Internet zu langsam & 2. Bin ich Fan von CDs


----------



## Reflox (29. Oktober 2010)

Als Türschild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (29. Oktober 2010)

nen Bloodline Betakey und ich weiß nichtmal warum


----------



## Edou (29. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und´n HD Kabel für die XBOX. *_* Traumgrafik


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Oktober 2010)

habs eigentlich schon seit montag...aber egal...
iphone 4 nach langer wartezeit endlich gekommen. seither liegts aufem tisch wie das alte auch :-)


----------



## Olliruh (29. Oktober 2010)

neue sigi & nen neuen avatar


----------



## Pfropfen (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab heute nen fetten Arschtritt von meinem Chef bekommen, weil ich sagte ich hätte keinen Bock xD


----------



## EspCap (30. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2010)

A One Way ticket on the Highway to Hell!


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2010)

nochmal neuen sigi  
mit diesen daten wissen girls alles was sie über mich wissen sollten


----------



## Meriane (30. Oktober 2010)

Du solltest die Tests noch verlinken sonst macht das "how long could you survive?" und so weiter ja gar keinen sinn ^^


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2010)

Meriane schrieb:


> Du solltest die Tests noch verlinken sonst macht das "how long could you survive?" und so weiter ja gar keinen sinn ^^



nö sonst hat das ja jeder... 

the oatmeal.com


----------



## Seph018 (30. Oktober 2010)

Schwarze Fingernägel ...


----------



## Legendary (1. November 2010)

Kommt morgen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

ich habe meine gesundheit wieder


----------



## Jester (1. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich habe meine gesundheit wieder



Like!

Ich hab eine 1 in einem Lateintest wieder.
Und das sogar weitesgehend ehrlich!


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Like!
> 
> Ich hab eine 1 in einem Lateintest wieder.
> Und das sogar weitesgehend ehrlich!



wen probierst du zu überzeugen?
Uns oder dich?


----------



## Jester (1. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wen probierst du zu überzeugen?
> Uns oder dich?



Beide... nur klappt das eine wohl nicht so ganz...


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

mich hast du nicht überzeugt ,baby !
Die Handtasche muss labandig sein !


----------



## BlizzLord (1. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Die Handtasche muss labandig sein !



Was sehr unpraktisch ist wenn man eine Handtasche aus krokodilhaut hat *schlechterwitzetaghaha*


----------



## Asayur (2. November 2010)

Eine Emtec V120h Movie Cube Multimedia Festplatte und ich liebe das Ding jetzt schon, meine komplette Filmsammlung (~500gb) a.) neu gesichert und b.) per Fernbedienung jederzeit auf dem Fernseher ansehbar, ohne Kabel vom PC zum Fernseher und (vorallem) das ganze ohne jedesmal auf den Desktop zugreifen zu müssen


----------



## Rayon (2. November 2010)

Neben der PS 3 die morgen ankommt droelf/5
noch ein schnäppchen gemacht: uncharted 2 + heavy rain zusammen für 60€ 10/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eben angekommen. Und die nächsten Tage kommen noch einige (habe bei eBay wahhlos überall 10€ geboten und tatsächlich haufenweise Flaschen für wenig Geld erstanden)


----------



## EspCap (2. November 2010)

Gz, gutes Zeug


----------



## Sunyo (3. November 2010)

Ich hab seit ca. 15 Minuten meine neue Sidewinder X4 Tastatur von Microsoft - echt ein klasse Teil!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (3. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Eben angekommen. Und die nächsten Tage kommen noch einige (habe bei eBay wahhlos überall 10€ geboten und tatsächlich haufenweise Flaschen für wenig Geld erstanden)



Eine gute Wahl, gratulation.


----------



## Ptolemeus (4. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein, es ist kein Doppelpost 
Hab die Flasche nun einmal in neuer und einmal in alter Edition.


uuuuund nun das wichtigste: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SteelSeries Qck+ und SteelSeries XAI. Tastatur ist alt.


----------



## Chakalaker (4. November 2010)

Enslaved für die 360, klasse Spiel 

& einen Dakine Rucksack und ne neue Haarfarbe ^^


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

neue frise 
außerdem: neue Cd & ein neues element t.shirt


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. November 2010)

Ein schönes Glaswandregal von Mann Mobilia. Darauf kommt dann meine bald wachsende Whisky Sammlung, welche aktuell aus 2 Glenfiddich 12, einem Jack Daniels und 8 kleinerer Whisky Proben besteht. Dazu 6 Gläser (2 Malt, 2 Nosing, 2 Tumbler) und 1 Karaffe. Darunter das ganze eingebettet in meinen Zockerbereich.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. November 2010)

Schick 

Und... netter Kopfhörerhalter


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. November 2010)

Ich würde die Glaser lieber verkehrt rum aufstellen... sonst trinkst du neben Whiskey noch den staub mit.


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. November 2010)

Die Gläser poliert man ja vorher.

Aber fühlt sich der Glen Fiddich neben dem Jack Daniels wirklich wohl?


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

jack daniels versteht sich ,wie war spätetestens seid Pirates of the Caribbean wissen, ausgezeichnet mit Captain Morgan. So ein schicker Cäptain Jack in ehren...


----------



## EspCap (4. November 2010)

Morgan ist aber ein bisschen was anderes und nicht mal ein Whisky


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die Gläser poliert man ja vorher.
> 
> Aber fühlt sich der Glen Fiddich neben dem Jack Daniels wirklich wohl?



Eigentlich fühlt sich der Glenfiddich etwas beleidigt. Kann ich auch verstehen^^. Die Flasche JD hab ich von meinem Vater geschenkt bekommen und werde sie wahrscheinlich weiterverschenken oder mit Cola mischen, keine Sorge


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. November 2010)

Kannst du auch gleich den Jack Daniels entsorgen.


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Morgan ist aber ein bisschen was anderes und nicht mal ein Whisky



trotzdem schmeckt es zusammen
eigenartig aber irgendwie gut eigenartig


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kannst du auch gleich den Jack Daniels entsorgen.



Ach, ich finde mit Cola schmeckt der garnicht so schlecht. Nur pur ist das Zeug widerlich. Riecht total nach Klebstoff. Man sollte aber sowieso wissen, dass Blends nicht zum Genießen sind.
Sie wurden gemixt und werden gemixt, so ist ihr Schicksal.


----------



## Ol@f (4. November 2010)

Sandisk Sansa Clip+ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


klein, viele Funktionen, laut und günstig!


----------



## Deanne (4. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ein schönes Glaswandregal von Mann Mobilia. Darauf kommt dann meine bald wachsende Whisky Sammlung, welche aktuell aus 2 Glenfiddich 12, einem Jack Daniels und 8 kleinerer Whisky Proben besteht. Dazu 6 Gläser (2 Malt, 2 Nosing, 2 Tumbler) und 1 Karaffe. Darunter das ganze eingebettet in meinen Zockerbereich.



Den Whisky würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht offen im Raum aufbewahren. Wenn man bedenkt, dass in nächster Zeit wieder vermehrt geheizt wird, könnte die Qualität leiden. Whisky am besten kühl und dunkel lagern. Dazu eignet sich ein Schrank, am besten aber ein Barfach.


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. November 2010)

Kühl und dunkel ist es in meinem Keller sowieso xD


----------



## Deanne (4. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Kühl und dunkel ist es in meinem Keller sowieso xD



Im Keller dann aber auch gut vor Feuchtigkeit schützen. Karton und Etikett schimmeln sonst schnell. Meinem Dad ist mal ein richtig guter Tropfen angeschimmelt, weil im Keller nebenan feuchte Wäsche aufgehangen wurde. Der normale Keller in einem Wohnhaus ist eben kein Kellergewölbe.


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Im Keller dann aber auch gut vor Feuchtigkeit schützen. Karton und Etikett schimmeln sonst schnell. Meinem Dad ist mal ein richtig guter Tropfen angeschimmelt, weil im Keller nebenan feuchte Wäsche aufgehangen wurde. Der normale Keller in einem Wohnhaus ist eben kein Kellergewölbe.



OMG man soll sich das zeug rein kippen und dann spaß damit haben...


----------



## EspCap (4. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> OMG man soll sich das zeug rein kippen und dann spaß damit haben...



Das ist kein Jacky, das ist was deutlich besseres, edleres und daher teureres. 
Das genießt man, das säuft man nicht.


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das ist kein Jacky, das ist was deutlich besseres, edleres und daher teureres.
> Das genießt man, das säuft man nicht.



Trotzdem wurd es kreiert zum reinschütten , ob schnell oder langsam !


----------



## JokerofDarkness (5. November 2010)

2 Sets Paulmann LED Saturn - zum Einbau in die Rückwand hinter dem TV:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann gab es noch ein paar Aluschienen, um die Rückwand einzurahmen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das ist kein Jacky, das ist was deutlich besseres, edleres und daher teureres.
> Das genießt man, das säuft man nicht.



Wie willst du von einem 16 jährigen erwarten, dass er das versteht?


----------



## EspCap (5. November 2010)

Hm, guter Punkt...

Life Season 2.2





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Leider wurde die Serie nach der 2. Staffel eingestellt, warum auch immer :/


----------



## Ennia (5. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wie willst du von einem 16 jährigen erwarten, dass er das versteht?



willst du damit sagen, dass es ein 20 jähriger besser weiß, oder was? ^^

Aber der 12er Glenfiddich ist bestimmt ein guter "beginner", da hast du schon recht. Du solltest dir auch noch folgende, sehr zu empfehlende, Whiskys anschaffen (ca. 30,- pro Flasche): Glenlivet 12yr, Jameson und Connemara. Der Jameson ist ein irischer Tropfen, also ein Whisk*e*y. Der Connemara ist ein etwas herberer, rauchigerer Whiskey.

Für später einmal kann ich dir auch eine der sehr guten Österreichischen Whiskeys empfehlen: Old Raven oder Reisetbauer Single Malt. 

Whisk(e)y-Trinken ist ein schönes Hobby und hat mit Saufen herzlich wenig am Hut. Tu dir und deinen Whiskeys nur folgende, kleine Gefallen: KEIN Eis, KEIN Mixen und keinen Tumbler - nur Nosing-Gläser!(guten Rotwein trinkt man auch nicht aus Wassergläsern)


----------



## Edou (5. November 2010)

4 Neue Bandshirt (2 Metallica 1 Motörhead und 1 Maiden Shirt)
Nen Laden der Bandshirts Verkauft, dachte vorher wäre nur Fußball Zeug, mann ist das Epic!


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. November 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> willst du damit sagen, dass es ein 20 jähriger besser weiß, oder was? ^^
> 
> Aber der 12er Glenfiddich ist bestimmt ein guter "beginner", da hast du schon recht. Du solltest dir auch noch folgende, sehr zu empfehlende, Whiskys anschaffen (ca. 30,- pro Flasche): Glenlivet 12yr, Jameson und Connemara. Der Jameson ist ein irischer Tropfen, also ein Whisk*e*y. Der Connemara ist ein etwas herberer, rauchigerer Whiskey.
> 
> ...



Ich mag den Glenfiddich sehr, auch wenn ihn die meisten Kenner nicht sehr schätzen. Ist eben ein leichter Tropfen. Wie du an den vielen kleinen Fläschchen siehst, bin ich mit Proben schon eingedeckt. Darunter befinden sich Macallen10, Glenfarclas 12, Lagavulin Destillery's Edition, Glenfiddich 15 Solera R, Glenmorangie Nectar d'or, Glengoyne CS und Ardbeg TEN. Sollte für den Anfang reichen


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


noch ein nixon sweati, 3hosen & 1billabong t-shirt *___*
wochenende hat gelohnt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2010)

2 neue Poster ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


(ohne das Coming soon ... )


+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (7. November 2010)

Nicht ich, sondern mein Vater hat was Neues. Und da wir ja neulich eine große Whiskeydisskusion hier hatten, wollt ich euch mal fragen, ob Väterchen sich hiermit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




... was Gutes ins Haus geholt hat. So es was Gutes ist werd ich mir gleich mal nen Gläschen abzapfen


----------



## EspCap (7. November 2010)

Ja, ist durchaus was gutes 
Da der aus Schottland kommt schreibt man ihn aber ohne e


----------



## Jester (7. November 2010)

aah ok.
Dann gönn ich mir mal ein Schlückchen.
Mal schaun wie so ein Whisky schmeckt, wir sind momentan eher so im Biersektor unterwegs.


----------



## Lari (8. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rockt


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann es aber net spielen Doofes Steam, das erst mal seit 5 Jahren wo ich mich über Steam Nerve.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kann es aber net spielen Doofes Steam, das erst mal seit 5 Jahren wo ich mich über Steam Nerve.





Willste mir jetzt echte rzählen das du die Sache mit der Aktivierung nicht mitbekommen hast? 



B2T:

Counter Strike 1.6 und World of Warcraft


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. November 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Willste mir jetzt echte rzählen das du die Sache mit der Aktivierung nicht mitbekommen hast?


Doch aber die leute die es für Konsole haben Könens schon spielen, L4D hatte ich auch schon Tag vorher konnte es auch schon Spielen.

Idiotisch so was.


----------



## b1sh0p (8. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ein schönes Glaswandregal von Mann Mobilia. Darauf kommt dann meine bald wachsende Whisky Sammlung, welche aktuell aus 2 Glenfiddich 12, einem Jack Daniels und 8 kleinerer Whisky Proben besteht. Dazu 6 Gläser (2 Malt, 2 Nosing, 2 Tumbler) und 1 Karaffe. Darunter das ganze eingebettet in meinen Zockerbereich.


Ich hoffe der Jacky ist nur zum Cola verdünnen da 

Ich hab seit letzter Woche neu ein iPhone 4


----------



## LiangZhou (8. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Doch aber die leute die es für Konsole haben Könens schon spielen, L4D hatte ich auch schon Tag vorher konnte es auch schon Spielen.
> 
> Idiotisch so was.





Achsoo.



Nicht Ich, aber ein Kumpel. Und zwar unser Geschenk zum B-Day: Final Fantasy 13 *sabber*


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. November 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Jacky ist nur zum Cola verdünnen da
> 
> Ich hab seit letzter Woche neu ein iPhone 4



Der ist mittlerweile weg. Wurde am Samstag als Geburtstagsgeschenkt/Mitbringsel zur Party hergegeben.


----------



## Laz0rgun (8. November 2010)

> Doch aber die leute die es für Konsole haben Könens schon spielen, L4D hatte ich auch schon Tag vorher konnte es auch schon Spielen.



Ja mit der hacked-Version, aber auf legalem Wege definitiv nicht...

Auser irgendein Versand failt mal wieder ( bzw. wint, kommt eben auf den Standpunkt an )


----------



## Deanne (8. November 2010)

Ich hab am Wochenende neue Fotos für SG machen lassen. Jetzt muss ich erst mal ausgiebig sortieren.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. November 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Ja mit der hacked-Version, aber auf legalem Wege definitiv nicht...


Wenn du die Ps3 z.b auf Französich Stellst, kannst du Schon Online Zocken, das ist natürlich höchst Ilegal! 

gibt schon Genug Videos, von Leuten die ne legal Version haben.


----------



## Laz0rgun (8. November 2010)

> Wenn du Ps3 z.b auf Französich Stellst, kannst du Schon Online Zocken, das ist natürlich höchst Ilegal!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





> Auser irgendein Versand failt mal wieder ( bzw. wint, kommt eben auf den Standpunkt an )



Ja unter der Hand verkaufen ist meines Wissens nach auch illegal.


----------



## LiangZhou (9. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich hab am Wochenende neue Fotos für SG machen lassen. Jetzt muss ich erst mal ausgiebig sortieren.





Hm bei SG muss ich unweigerlich an "Schwarzes Glück" oder "Suicide Girls" denken^^




B2T: Converse Socken und nen neuen Füller lolz


----------



## Sunyo (11. November 2010)

Hab neue Schuhe! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (11. November 2010)

*Hab einiges neues in letzter Zeit bekommen:*

- Neues, großes Bett
- Call of Duty: Black Ops
- iPhone4


----------



## MasterXoX (11. November 2010)

yeah



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Jericho-Box wird ein Geschenk, The Man From Earth musste ich mir jetzt einfach mal kaufen nachdem meine halbe Twittertimeline seit Monaten davon schwärmt


----------



## nemø (11. November 2010)

http://www.anewbeginning-game.de/

In nem Gewinnspiel gewonnen, hab zwar mich nicht angemeldet, da es aber nicht aus Griechenland kam, hab ich s aufgemacht und Tada, ein neues Spiel für mich.


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. November 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> - iPhone4



Ich dachte die Leute kaufen wieder das 3GS aufgrund der besseren Verbindung, dem niedrigeren Preis und der Tatsache, dass man damit keine hässliche Plastikhülle braucht ?


----------



## EspCap (11. November 2010)

Die bessere Verbindung hat man eher beim iPhone 4 
Ja, Antennagate gibt es, das will ich gar nicht leugnen. 

Allerdings hab ich alles in allem trotzdem fast immer einen besseren Empfang als ein Kumpel mit seinem 3G. Die Antenne ist bis auf die kleine Schwachstelle definitiv besser.

Ich hab übrigens keine Plastikhülle dran und keine Empfangsprobleme im Alltag. Bei mir geht der Empfang nur um 2-3 Balken runter wenn ich das Fon mit der ganzen Hand umschließe und ziemlich stark auf die Stelle drücke, sonst fällt das nicht mal auf.


----------



## pampam (12. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
in schwarz


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sehr Gute Kriegs Serie! leider gibt es nur 13 Folgen. (Sie wurde aus Erfolgs Mangel in den USA, eingestellt)


----------



## OpSnoobOpS (12. November 2010)

Heute endlich meine WII bekommen ( 

*Nintendo Wii "Jubiläums Pak" - Konsole inkl. Wii Sports, New Super Mario Bros. Wii, Donkey Kong + Remote Plus Controller, rot )
*
 ^^ macht voll laune und fun , bissen schwer ein zu gewöhnen xD werde erst mal die nacht zum Tage machen *sfg*


----------



## Healor (13. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sau guter Film, bin nur leider eingeschlafen. Nicht weil er nicht gut wäre, war nur so müde. Werd ihn heute nochmal anschaun


----------



## Skatero (13. November 2010)

Plantronics Gamecom 777 7.1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2010)

den style & das geld


----------



## Tyro (13. November 2010)

Ein neues Heaven Shall Burn T-Shirt vom Konzert gestern in Köln!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
Tyro


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. November 2010)

Meine Filme der letzten Woche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Von Amazon.de:*
ZidZ - 23,05€ (inkl. 5% Verleihrabatt und 5€ GS aufgrund 2ter Ersatzlieferung mit Knick)
Firefly (DVD) - 13,97€
Ausnahmezustand - 9,97€
Mrs. Doubtfire - 9,97€
Tiger & Dragon - 8,89€
Fall 39 - 11€ (aus der 3 für 33€ Aktion)
Sternwanderer - 11€ (aus der 3 für 33€ Aktion)
Lucky # Slevin - 11€ (aus der 3 für 33€ Aktion)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dumbo - 15,99€ (jpc.de inkl. 5€ GS und 6€ ADAC Rabatt]
Marmaduke - 16,99€ (Amazon.de)

Somit wäre ich bei Nummer 469 meiner BD Sammlung!


----------



## painschkes (14. November 2010)

_Dumbo °_°

Man..ich wollte schon fast ne Wette mit nem Freund abschliessen ob du die 500 Filme dieses Jahr noch knackst ;-)_


----------



## EspCap (15. November 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> ZidZ - 23,05€ (inkl. 5% Verleihrabatt und 5€ GS aufgrund 2ter Ersatzlieferung mit Knick)



<3 

In der Sammlung steckt langsam ja ein ganz netter Kleinwagen drin... aber ich kanns verstehen


----------



## Soramac (15. November 2010)

3 neue Jeans. Bilder gibt's später.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:
			
		

> _Dumbo °_°_


_Das ist ein Klassiker bei mir und meinen Kids!

_


			
				painschkes schrieb:
			
		

> _Man..ich wollte schon fast ne Wette mit nem Freund abschliessen ob du die 500 Filme dieses Jahr noch knackst ;-)_


Wieso hast Du nicht gewettet? Also 490 kann ich jetzt schon garantieren, denn das sind noch ausstehende Vorbestellungen. Die Chance das es noch 10 mehr werden ist sehr hoch 



			
				EspCap schrieb:
			
		

> In der Sammlung steckt langsam ja ein ganz netter Kleinwagen drin... aber ich kanns verstehen


Tja Hobbys haben nicht nur Vorteile, aber damit kann ich leben. Ich saufe nicht, verballer mein Geld nicht sinnlos in der Disco usw..


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. November 2010)

Mach doch mal Youtube Video deiner Sammlung. :>


----------



## Dracun (15. November 2010)

Dat wird aber en LAAAANNNNGGGES Video


----------



## MasterXoX (15. November 2010)

Wat seh ich da, Toy Story O_____________O

oh yeah oh yeah


----------



## Nebelgänger (15. November 2010)

Filmliebhaber sind die Besten!


...wollte ich nur mal loswerden.


----------



## Healor (15. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Mach doch mal Youtube Video deiner Sammlung. :>



Alle Filme wie eine Dominokette aufreihen, das wär doch mal was feines


----------



## Deanne (15. November 2010)

Kunstpelz-Ohrenwärmer von Muji (die schwarzen). Waren nicht ganz billig, halten aber richtig gut warm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> *Von Amazon.de:*
> 5€ GS



N00b xD

kommst leider erst mit 10euro gs rein sry :/
aber wir wollen auch keine leute ziehen  

[nicht ernst nehmen]

btt : 2aufgeschürfte Knie ://


----------



## LiangZhou (15. November 2010)

Ein Stück Katy Perry^^


----------



## Soldus (15. November 2010)

Halo Reach


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. November 2010)

Gestatten: Aberlour 10, Dalmore the twelve und Glengoyne 10





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (16. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Gestatten: Aberlour 10, Dalmore the twelve und Glengoyne 10



Lecker Brühe!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. November 2010)

Neue Schuhe sind da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


<3


----------



## Kartonics (16. November 2010)

20x raue Steine


----------



## MasterXoX (16. November 2010)

@Shikari

Sind die von Nike?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. November 2010)

Ne, Puma. :O


----------



## MasterXoX (16. November 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ne, Puma. :O




Jaja verarschen kann ich mich alleine


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. November 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Jaja verarschen kann ich mich alleine



Wenn du schon so fragst


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

gerade ne Falsche Jack fürs Wochenende gekauft.

Die neuste Anschaffung ist jedoch eine Apple Remote
Jetzt kann ich meinen iMac ganz gemütlich vom Bett aus bedienen.

Feine Sache


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. November 2010)

Ich hab neue Haare :> Bzw. geschnittene Haare ... ^^


----------



## Dabow (20. November 2010)

morgen gehts ins Rhein Neckar Zentrum, Viernheim  bissel Geld rausschmeißen *g*


----------



## EspCap (20. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (20. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (20. November 2010)

Ausbeute der letzten Woche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Expert Bening
Remember me - 12,80€
Donnie Darko - 7,80€
Unsere Ozeane - 9,80€

Amazon.de
Eiskalte Engel - 10,97€

bol.de
Avatar - 24,99€ abzgl. 10%
Prison Break (DVD) - 69,99€ abzgl. 10%


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2010)

_Schöne Ausbeute :-)

Wieviele fehlen noch zu den 500? ;-)_


----------



## LiangZhou (21. November 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ausbeute der letzten Woche:




Donnie Darko <3



Neue Socken und Unterwäsche, man bin ich langweilig ;D


----------



## Olliruh (21. November 2010)

Zwar von Freitag aber trotzdem war das Konzert geil 

erste mal richtig gemoscht obwohl ich shouten eig garnet mag


----------



## Ykon (21. November 2010)

Neue HD Glotze! Endlich auf hoher Auflösung Kopfe abschießen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:
			
		

> _Wieviele fehlen noch zu den 500? ;-)_


Genau 26 Stück.


----------



## MasterXoX (22. November 2010)

Ich bin zurück aus London und habe neu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit controller zum steuern und so, yeeeah xD


----------



## Edou (22. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vorhin gekauft. =)


----------



## Stevesteel (22. November 2010)

Virtua Tennis 2009 wii


----------



## Knallfix (26. November 2010)

Bandscheibenkiller 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (26. November 2010)

_Also wenn ich die Kartongrösse richtig einschätze ist das ein ganz schönes Monster 

Schöne Boxen - Canton Vento? Karat? Weiss nichtmehr welche es waren _


----------



## Knallfix (26. November 2010)

Der Karton ist recht groß dimmensioniert. 
War schon ein Schock als der LKW damit vor der Tür stand. Dann das Gewicht, 43kg 0o
Ist aber eigentlich ein "kleiner" sealed Box Sub. Allerdings größer als gedacht. Massangaben umrechnen: 5-
Nur das Problem, wohin damit. Da wo geplannt, paßt es akustisch nicht so toll und dort wo ich den perfekten, knochentrockenen Bass hab, der mir die Kopfhaut massiert  , ist die Gefahr vom ramponieren recht groß 
Die Lautsprecher sind Monitor Audio Silver RX6.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knall


----------



## painschkes (26. November 2010)

_Wow..die siehen ein wenig aus wie die Canton (welche genau weiss ich immernoch nicht ...)

Aufjeden Fall beides ziemlich schick ;-)_


----------



## Knallfix (26. November 2010)

Karat sicher 
http://www.canton.de/de/hifi/serie/karat.htm

Knall


----------



## painschkes (26. November 2010)

_Genau die waren's..danke..jetzt kann ich wieder ruhig schlafen :]_


----------



## EspCap (26. November 2010)

Gerade bestellt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. November 2010)

Viel Spass ist ne Extrem Geile Serie!


----------



## EspCap (26. November 2010)

Danke, hör ich schon seit Ewigkeiten von Allen ... jetzt muss ich mir das einfach auch mal ansehn


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, das wars erstmal vom Whisky, hab jetzt genug


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. November 2010)

*Die Medieneinkäufe dieser Woche:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DVD
Police Academy Box - Amazon.de für 12,99€
24 Season 8 - Expert Bening für 33€

BD
Shrek 4 - Expert Bening für 16,80€
Knight and Day - Expert Bening für 12,90€
ElCid - Amazon.de für 8,99€
Jerry Cotton - Amazon.de für 12,99€
Die Schöne und das Biest - jpc.de für 21,99€ (inkl. anteiligem GS)
Karate Kid Steelbook - Amazon.de für 17,97€
The Pacific - Amazon.de für 52,20€ (inkl. exclusivem Verleihrabatt)
Alien Anthology - Amazon.de für 46,54€ (inkl. exclusivem Verleihrabatt)


----------



## Legendary (27. November 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> *Die Medieneinkäufe dieser Woche:*


Zuviel Geld? :>


Ich bin mir noch zu geizig endlich nen BR Player zu kaufen. Oo 

Will ja unbedingt den Sony S373 <3


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. November 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:
			
		

> Zuviel Geld? :>


Zu viel Geld hat man doch nie  
Sagen wir mal so: Die Angebote waren einfach zu verlockend.


----------



## Knallfix (27. November 2010)

El Cid  

Knall


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. November 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Zuviel Geld? :>


Naja für das Geld kann man sich etwa 3 Spiele kaufen. :>


----------



## Legendary (27. November 2010)

Wer sich für teilweise 10-15h Spielspaß heutzutage auch noch für 60€ ein Spiel kauft hat eh zu viel davon. Da lob ich mir echt WoW...alle 2 Jahre mal ca. 30 € für nen neues Addon und ne Gamecard ca. 20 € alle 60 Tage und ich kann mich theoretisch die ganze Zeit mit vergnügen. :>

Dieses Black Ops soll ja mal voll der Reinfall gewesen sein was ich so aus meinem Bekanntenkreis gehört habe bezüglich Spielzeit, ebenso Mafia2.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:
			
		

> Naja für das Geld kann man sich etwa 3 Spiele kaufen. :>


Für das Geld kaufe ich 10 Spiele, aber ich kaufe auch erst wenn der Preis unten ist. So wie hier:

CoD MW2 Hardened Edition - zavvi.com für ca. 22,50&#8364;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Harry Potter 1-6 - hmv.com für ca. 24&#8364;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (27. November 2010)

Joker, warum lädst du uns nicht alle mal zu nem gemütlichen Heimkino-Abend bei dir ein?


----------



## Dropz (27. November 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Joker, warum lädst du uns nicht alle mal zu nem gemütlichen Heimkino-Abend bei dir ein?


----------



## Rayon (27. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Limited Edition. für 0€ da ich meine alten gammligen Xbox360 Games getauscht hab. Das Addon "Nightmare of the living Dead" ist inklusive. Weiterhin nicht zu vergessen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ebenfalls für 0 €


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. November 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wer sich für teilweise 10-15h Spielspaß heutzutage auch noch für 60€ ein Spiel kauft hat eh zu viel davon. Da lob ich mir echt WoW...alle 2 Jahre mal ca. 30 € für nen neues Addon und ne Gamecard ca. 20 € alle 60 Tage und ich kann mich theoretisch die ganze Zeit mit vergnügen. :>
> 
> Dieses Black Ops soll ja mal voll der Reinfall gewesen sein was ich so aus meinem Bekanntenkreis gehört habe bezüglich Spielzeit, ebenso Mafia2.



Mit 13€ / Monat ist WoW sicherlich nicht das günstigste Spiel, das es gibt. Auch nicht unbedingt das beste in Sachen Grafik oder Spieldesign. Eher in Sachen Suchtfaktor :-)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2010)

Mein Gehalt \o/

Davon wird erstmal das neue WoW Addon bezahlt, der Rest geht eh für Weihnachtsgeschenke drauf. 

Blöde Feste :/


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. November 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:
			
		

> Joker, warum lädst du uns nicht alle mal zu nem gemütlichen Heimkino-Abend bei dir ein?


Mein Hund hätte wohl was dagegen, wenn Du ihm seinen Platz streitig machen würdest.


----------



## Dropz (27. November 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mein Gehalt \o/
> 
> Davon wird erstmal das neue WoW Addon bezahlt, der Rest geht eh für Weihnachtsgeschenke drauf.
> 
> Blöde Feste :/



so wirds mir auch gehen  Nur das es mein Taschengeld ist


----------



## TrollJumper (27. November 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Mein Hund hätte wohl was dagegen, wenn Du ihm seinen Platz streitig machen würdest.



Dann musst du XoX wohl an die Leine nehmen^^


----------



## Dropz (27. November 2010)

der kann zur not auch auf den schoß des gastes


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. November 2010)

TrollJumper schrieb:
			
		

> Dann musst du XoX wohl an die Leine nehmen^^


Ich denke das brauche ich nicht. Mein Dicker wird ihm schon sagen wie er sich zu benehmen hat. 

Ein Nachzügler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Expert Bening für 7,80€


----------



## Lortox (28. November 2010)

Neue Freundin *_*

;D


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. November 2010)

Lortox schrieb:
			
		

> Neue Freundin *_*
> 
> ;D


Eieieei das wird definitiv teuer


----------



## Elda (29. November 2010)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003X26SN0

meins für 7,77€!


----------



## Olliruh (29. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
geil ! gerade bestellt

als S04 Fan sehr praktisch immoment


----------



## Thoor (29. November 2010)

Lortox schrieb:


> Neue Freundin *_*
> 
> ;D



will auch ):


----------



## Legendary (29. November 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de...duct/B003X26SN0
> 
> meins für 7,77€!


Lol wow wenigstens einer der was günstig bekommen hat.


Ihr solltet euch mal die Rezensionen der PS3 über den Cyber Monday ansehen oder auch verschiedene Foren / News Seiten...dort sind sich viele einig, das Cyber Monday ziemlich großer Betrug am Kunden wegen eines lächerlich niedrigen Kontigents war. Ausserdem gab es wohl mehrere Kunden, die mit Scripts gearbeitet hatten und so deutlich schneller als der "Normalsterbliche" an ihre Ware kommen konnten.

Kann man eig irgendwo sehen wie günstig die Produkte im Endeffekt rausgehauen wurden? Weiß nur von der PS3 für 177,77.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. November 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Lol wow wenigstens einer der was günstig bekommen hat.
> 
> 
> Ihr solltet euch mal die Rezensionen der PS3 über den Cyber Monday ansehen oder auch verschiedene Foren / News Seiten...dort sind sich viele einig, das Cyber Monday ziemlich großer Betrug am Kunden wegen eines lächerlich niedrigen Kontigents war. Ausserdem gab es wohl mehrere Kunden, die mit Scripts gearbeitet hatten und so deutlich schneller als der "Normalsterbliche" an ihre Ware kommen konnten.
> ...





Ja, wenn Du auf der Angeboitsseite beim Filter abgelaufen auswählst


----------



## Olliruh (29. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> will auch ):



hab ich schon :3
muss schon sagen Preis/Leistung ne glatte 1


----------



## Legendary (29. November 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ja, wenn Du auf der Angeboitsseite beim Filter abgelaufen auswählst



Ganz ehrlich...ich finds ned. Irgendwie fand ich die Amazon Seite schon immer sehr sehr unübersichtlich und wenig intuitiv in der Navigation.


----------



## Perkone (29. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dieses T-Shirt. Ich steh auf xtrem scharfe Sachen  Das Symbol auf dem T-Shirt zeigt das Capsaicin-Molekül. Capsaicin ist für die Schärfe in Chilis verantwortlich.


----------



## Edou (1. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Tolle Alben. <3


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. Dezember 2010)

So noch 2 Filmtitel, dann sind die ersten 500 BDs voll:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Amazon.de
Beim ersten Mal - 11,99€
Nie wieder Sex mit der Ex - 9,89€
Jungrfau (40), Männlich, sucht ... - 9,99€
Backdraft - 10,99€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Karstadt
Toy Story 3 - 14,99€

MM je 12,90€
Kiss & Kill
Inception
Salt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MM für 16,99€
30 Seconds to Mars - This is War DE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Amazon.de für 22,22€
Fifa 11 vom CyberMonday


+ etliche Weihnachtsgeschenke für die Kids


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2010)

hast du auch The Big Lebowski ? 
oder full metal jacket


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Dezember 2010)

Darksiders und Mass Effect!


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> So noch 2 Filmtitel, dann sind die ersten 500 BDs voll:
> 
> ---------------
> 
> + etliche Weihnachtsgeschenke für die Kids


_
Glückwunsch zu den (fast) 500 Stück :-)

Mein Geschenk kommt dann die Tage...? 


..... _


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:
			
		

> hast du auch The Big Lebowski ?
> oder full metal jacket


Full Metal Jacket habe ich auf BD und den Dude habe ich auf DVD. Hab ja nicht nur BDs, sondern noch ca. 1000 DVDs, wobei das schon mal doppelt so viele waren.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:
			
		

> _Mein Geschenk kommt dann die Tage...?
> 
> 
> ..... _


Einen feuchten Händedruck?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2010)

Neuen TFT Monitor von BenQ ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bÄÄÄÄÄmmmMM !


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2010)

_Sofern dann in deiner Hand der Schlüssel zu deinem Haus baumelt - gern! _


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Full Metal Jacket habe ich auf BD und den Dude habe ich auf DVD. Hab ja nicht nur BDs, sondern noch ca. 1000 DVDs, wobei das schon mal doppelt so viele waren.



wie finanzierst du das ? 

dude dieser film ist soooo geil


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2010)

_Mit erarbeitetem Geld würde ich vermuten.. _


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2010)

ja ach laber keinen 
aber trotzdem ist es derbe teuer :3


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Dezember 2010)

Ytrucks matte x1 puahahahaha (sind vll alle 3-4 monate mal zu ergattern)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ytrucks matte x1 puahahahaha



komischer name


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> komischer name



wieso komisch?


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> puahahahaha



lawl xD


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> lawl xD




achso xD ja das sollte ne lache sein ^^

edit: und das wusstest du ganz genau! willst doch nur deine beiträge pushen!!!


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Dezember 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> wieso komisch?





Weil die meißten bei ner Matte an was anderes denken^^





Ne Cap von Ripcurl ;3


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> achso xD ja das sollte ne lache sein ^^
> 
> edit: und das wusstest du ganz genau! willst doch nur deine beiträge pushen!!!



ihre theorie ist interessant ich werde beim posten weiterer beiträge darüber nach denken


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:
			
		

> wie finanzierst du das ?


Tatsächlich mit ehrlicher Arbeit. Ich rauche nicht, ich trinke nicht und gebe auch ansonsten nicht unnütz Geld aus. Es gibt da kein dunkles Geheimnis, so von wegen Auftragskiller oder so


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ihre theorie ist interessant ich werde beim posten weiterer beiträge darüber nach denken




schön^^


----------



## Legendary (3. Dezember 2010)

4 neue DVDs:

Inception
Knowing
Gamer
Wall-E Steelbox <3


Bin dann mal off...Inception gucken, bin schon gespannt wie der ist.


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. Dezember 2010)

Oh, der ist klasse! Ich hatte ihn damals, als er ins Kino kam, boykottiert. Doch jetzt, wo ich ihn mit meinem Bruder auf englisch gesehen habe muss ich sagen: Ich bin total begeister! Das ist keinesfalls ein 08/15 Actionfilm.


----------



## LiangZhou (4. Dezember 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Tatsächlich mit ehrlicher Arbeit. Ich rauche nicht, ich trinke nicht und gebe auch ansonsten nicht unnütz Geld aus. Es gibt da kein dunkles Geheimnis, so von wegen Auftragskiller oder so





Wie oft musstest Du das eigentlich schon sagen? ;D



B2T: Neue Earbuds, Yankees New Era Cap und The Book of Unwritten Tales


----------



## Legendary (4. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Oh, der ist klasse! Ich hatte ihn damals, als er ins Kino kam, boykottiert. Doch jetzt, wo ich ihn mit meinem Bruder auf englisch gesehen habe muss ich sagen: Ich bin total begeister! Das ist keinesfalls ein 08/15 Actionfilm.



Joa ich fand ihn sehr interessant gestern aber ich hab ihn ganz ehrlich teilweise nicht gerafft. Gerade am Anfang wusste ich nicht ob sie teilweise im Traum oder in der Realität sind. Ich glaub ich muss ihn mir nochmal ansehen. :>


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. Dezember 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Joa ich fand ihn sehr interessant gestern aber ich hab ihn ganz ehrlich teilweise nicht gerafft. Gerade am Anfang wusste ich nicht ob sie teilweise im Traum oder in der Realität sind. Ich glaub ich muss ihn mir nochmal ansehen. :>



Ich werd ihn mir auch noch einmal auf deutsch ansehen


----------



## Yadiz (4. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

=)


----------



## H2OTest (4. Dezember 2010)

Neue Schuhe <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:3


----------



## H2OTest (4. Dezember 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 solche schuhe wollte mein vater mir auch erst andrehen xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2010)

H2OTest schrieb:


> solche schuhe wollte mein vater mir auch erst andrehen xD





Ich hab sie mir freiwillig geholt <3


----------



## Aeonflu-X (4. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die richtig geilen Schuhe und ich habe die Grippe neu.


----------



## H2OTest (4. Dezember 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Ich hab sie mir freiwillig geholt <3


 Geschmäker sind ja zum glück verschieden


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Dezember 2010)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Geschmäker sind ja zum glück verschieden



Für Konzerte/Festivals braucht man halt auch das richtige Schuhwerk :>
Oder sonstige Anlässe wo man die gebrauchen kann


----------



## Aeonflu-X (4. Dezember 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Für Konzerte/Festivals braucht man halt auch das richtige Schuhwerk :>
> Oder sonstige Anlässe wo man die gebrauchen kann



Für Vor und Nach dem Fußballspiel!


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (4. Dezember 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Für Vor und Nach dem Fußballspiel!



lol dachte zuerst das sind die leichten Bundesheer Stiefeln. Gott wie ich die gehasst habe! Aber für einen Streetfighter sicher interessant^^


----------



## Legendary (4. Dezember 2010)

Heute hat der Postbote mal wieder geklingelt. 

Senseo Latte HD7850 <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (4. Dezember 2010)

Fillsta und Rutbo:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hopen und mein Wandtattoo <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine erste Ikea Einrichtung  Bett, Nachtkästchen, BluRay-Regal fehlen noch.
Wandtattoo kommen noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu.


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Dezember 2010)

Da is doch jemand umgezogen^^


----------



## Perkone (4. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die hier :>


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. Dezember 2010)

'ne Grippe


----------



## Yadiz (4. Dezember 2010)

Auch heute noch geholt <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (4. Dezember 2010)

wie sich heute alle neue Schuhe gekauft haben xD


----------



## Yadiz (4. Dezember 2010)

Ist so ne Art Lemming Effekt. Hab heute früh den Thread mit verfolgt und danach hats micht gepackt! °_°*


----------



## H2OTest (4. Dezember 2010)

haha


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. Dezember 2010)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Ist so ne Art Lemming Effekt. Hab heute früh den Thread mit verfolgt und danach hats micht gepackt! °_°*



Kann ich nur zustimmen, ich sehe mich auch gerade aufgrund des Threads (und der Werbung) nach neuen Sneakers um oO


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. Dezember 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:
			
		

> Wie oft musstest Du das eigentlich schon sagen? ;D


Wenn ich für das Antworten jedes mal einen Euro bekommen hätte, dann wäre dadurch die Hälfte der Sammlung finanziert gewesen


----------



## Potpotom (4. Dezember 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Heute hat der Postbote mal wieder geklingelt.
> 
> Senseo Latte HD7850 <3


Nespresso ftw... 


btt: Lenovo x201t - hoffentlich ist es besser als das HP Pavillon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (4. Dezember 2010)

Perkone schrieb:


> Die hier :>



Hab die selben, viel spaß beim einlaufen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich will auch wie Joker sein. :>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gerade bestellt.


----------



## H2OTest (4. Dezember 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich will auch wie Joker sein. :>



Hey ich rauche und trinke auch nicht


----------



## EspCap (4. Dezember 2010)

Ein geschlossenes PayPal-Konto.


----------



## Potpotom (4. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ein geschlossenes PayPal-Konto.


WikiLeaks unterstützt? ^^


----------



## EspCap (4. Dezember 2010)

Jepp. Aber es wurde nicht deswegen geschlossen, ich habs einfach selbst geschlossen. Wegen der Wikileaks-Sache.


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jepp. Aber es wurde nicht deswegen geschlossen, ich habs einfach selbst geschlossen. Wegen der Wikileaks-Sache.



Aufklärung bitte  gern auch per PM^^


----------



## EspCap (4. Dezember 2010)

Kurzfassung: Paypal hat das Konto von Wikileaks geschlossen, weil sie 'keine illegalen Aktivitäten fördern wollen'. 

Lange Version hier: http://www.readwrite...le_wikileak.php

oder hier: http://www.golem.de/1012/79887.html


----------



## BlizzLord (4. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Aufklärung bitte  gern auch per PM^^



Hätt ich auch gern. :O


----------



## Desdinova (5. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern kam meine neue PRS Tremonti SE 
Dazu gabs noch ein wenig Zubehör (Hercules Wandhalter, Warwick Security Straplocks, Harley Benton Gurt und zwei Sätze 11er Saiten). Seit das Ding da ist, hab ich nicht einen Fuß vor die Tür gesetzt


----------



## EspCap (5. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schickes Teil, Glückwunsch


----------



## Desdinova (5. Dezember 2010)

Danke 
Das Ding hört sich auch fantastisch an, von der Verarbeitungsqualität ganz zu schweigen. Und ich dachte vorher meine ESP wäre gut verarbeitet ...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (5. Dezember 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will auch wie Joker sein. :>


So jetzt habe ich Angst 




			
				Desdinova schrieb:
			
		

> Seit das Ding da ist, hab ich nicht einen Fuß vor die Tür gesetzt


Seih froh, ich muss wegen des Hundes und will gar nicht bei dem Mistwetter.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Dezember 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Wenn ich für das Antworten jedes mal einen Euro bekommen hätte, dann wäre dadurch die Hälfte der Sammlung finanziert gewesen





;3





Günter Grass - Katz und Maus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. Dezember 2010)

An Weihnachten wird der Thread aus allen Nähten platzen :S


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Dezember 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Gestern kam meine neue PRS Tremonti SE
> Dazu gabs noch ein wenig Zubehör (Hercules Wandhalter, Warwick Security Straplocks, Harley Benton Gurt und zwei Sätze 11er Saiten). Seit das Ding da ist, hab ich nicht einen Fuß vor die Tür gesetzt



Was hat's denn beim Thomann gekostet, also alles zusammen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum B-Day, dazu noch Klamotten und bissl Geld.


----------



## Desdinova (5. Dezember 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Was hat's denn beim Thomann gekostet, also alles zusammen?



Woher weißt du, dass ich das da gekauft hab? 

Alles zusammen warens 670€. Die Gitarre 600€ und das ganze Zubehör, dann nochmal 70€ (Saiten, Wandhalter, Gurt, Pflegemittel, Security Locks).
Bin die ganze Zeit geschwankt zwischen einer Gibson Les Paul Studio Worn Brown und der PRS. Aber nach dem Probespielen war klar, dass ich ne PRS nehme und die ist sogar noch 50€ günstiger als die Gibson LP.

Wenns mich vor Weihnachten nochmal packt, hol ich mir noch ein Boss GT-8 (das 10er is mir noch zu teuer).


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Dezember 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Woher weißt du, dass ich das da gekauft hab?



Der Harley-Benton Gurt   




Ich warte noch auf ein passendes Schnäppchen für nen neuen E-Bass. 

Als Linkshänder hat man da ein bisschen den Nachteil, weswegen ich mir auch kein Banjo kaufe


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Dezember 2010)

Mein Link


----------



## painschkes (6. Dezember 2010)

_Schick :-)
_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Dezember 2010)

Ne schöne Flasche Ouzo von meinen Eltern


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Dezember 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ne schöne Flasche Ouzo von meinen Eltern



...aber nicht für jetzt oder...? Prost


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Dezember 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> ...aber nicht für jetzt oder...? Prost



Nä ich bin doch kein Säufer
Für heut Abend kaltgestellt zum anstoßen


----------



## sympathisant (6. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soviel vorschusslorbeeren und dann sone enttäuschung.


----------



## Davatar (6. Dezember 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> soviel vorschusslorbeeren und dann sone enttäuschung.


Dann hast Du entweder den Film nicht verstanden, was völlig Anderes erwartet oder einfach nur nen schlechten Filmgeschmack


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Dezember 2010)

Hm den hab ich eben auch geholt, aber man muß sich wohl selbst ein Bild von den Filmen machen...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich gehe Heute Morgen unschuldig zur arbeit... und Konnte den Angebot wieder stehen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


um gerechnet etwa alles zusammen 10&#8364;


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich gehe Heute Morgen unschuldig zur arbeit... und Konnte den Angebot wieder stehen.
> [...]
> um gerechnet etwa alles zusammen 10€


Uh nice :>
Hier kostet das zsm 20-30 :<


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Dezember 2010)

Inception war Geil!!! Punkt.

Und die Kohle für Crank 2 hätteste besser gespart...ich fand den Film richtig grottig


----------



## Dominau (6. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





<3333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Dezember 2010)

Nach dem FIFA-Speedbeef auf GameOne hab ich grad beschlossen nochmal meine extremen Fußballskills zu reaktivieren


----------



## Aeonflu-X (6. Dezember 2010)

Auch wenn es nur vorrübergehend ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie lässt es sich den Geburtstag zweier Mädels mit dem Motto: Candyshop besser feiern als mit einer Limousine.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (6. Dezember 2010)

Money,Money,Money


----------



## Legendary (6. Dezember 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dann hast Du entweder den Film nicht verstanden, was völlig Anderes erwartet oder einfach nur nen schlechten Filmgeschmack



Richtig, jetzt meckern grad viele Leute die einfach nicht den Film verstehen. Ich musste ihn mir auch 2 mal ansehen aber er ist wirklich super gemacht. Gerade DiCaprio spielt seine Rolle perfekt. Ist endlich mal was anderes, eben kein 08/15 Film!



Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich gehe Heute Morgen unschuldig zur arbeit... und Konnte den Angebot wieder stehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Öhm wo gibt es die beiden auf BluRay für 10 € zusammen? Ganz sicher ned in Deutschland im Handel. Ich bin ein Riesenfan von Jason Statham, hab Crank und Crank 2 auf DVD, jeweils die 18er und muss sagen das Crank 2 auf DVD oder auch Bluray, scheißegal, einfach mies ist. Der wurde teilweise echt hart geschnitten...kein Vergleich zur Kinoversion die ich damals im Double Feature einen Tag vor dem eigentlich Release gesehen hatte. <3 Da war er einfach perfekt und krank wie er sein sollte...auf DVD ist er selbst als 18er ca. 8min geschnitten zur Kinofassung, ich frag mich immer was das bitte soll.


----------



## EspCap (6. Dezember 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ganz sicher ned in Deutschland im Handel.



Wär hat's erfundän?


----------



## Legendary (6. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wär hat's erfundän?



Mkay, da gibts so günstig Filme? Liefern die auch nach DE?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab die Teile nicht bestellt sonder Heute morgen zufälliger weise gesehen, und ich sehe gerade Tipp Fehler ich meinte 20&#8364; die war auch im "Double packt" verschweißt vielleicht hätte ich erwähnen sollen das die 30% Aktion hatten. ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. Dezember 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:
			
		

> ... und muss sagen das Crank 2 auf DVD oder auch Bluray, scheißegal, einfach mies ist. Der wurde teilweise echt hart geschnitten...kein Vergleich zur Kinoversion die ich damals im Double Feature einen Tag vor dem eigentlich Release gesehen hatte. <3 Da war er einfach perfekt und krank wie er sein sollte...


Also meine BD Version von Crank 2 ist definitiv uncut.


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Dezember 2010)

Cataclysm^^


----------



## nemø (7. Dezember 2010)

Cataclysm!


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Dezember 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Cataclysm!



^


----------



## sympathisant (7. Dezember 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dann hast Du entweder den Film nicht verstanden, was völlig Anderes erwartet oder einfach nur nen schlechten Filmgeschmack



verstanden: denke schon. nach ca. 30 minuten war aber klar, wie der film endet. null überraschung. nachdem erklärt wurde wozu die totems da sind und was ihm der kreisel bedeutet, wusste ich was die letzte einstellung des films sein würde. mal ganz ehrlich: in nem film in dem die träumer nicht unterscheiden können ob sie träumen oder im RL sind und die "bösen" diese totems benutzen um genau das festzustellen braucht es nicht viel um die geschichte weiterzuspinnen. warhscheinlich hab ich in meinem leben schon zu viele filme gesehen oder bücher gelesen .. 

was anderes erwartet: neee. man hat ja grob mitgekriegt worum es geht, den trailer vorher gesehen usw.

schlechter filmgeschmack: darüber lässt sich vortrefflich streiten. wollen wir? .-)


----------



## Davatar (7. Dezember 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> verstanden: denke schon. nach ca. 30 minuten war aber klar, wie der film endet. null überraschung. nachdem erklärt wurde wozu die totems da sind und was ihm der kreisel bedeutet, wusste ich was die letzte einstellung des films sein würde. mal ganz ehrlich: in nem film in dem die träumer nicht unterscheiden können ob sie träumen oder im RL sind und die "bösen" diese totems benutzen um genau das festzustellen braucht es nicht viel um die geschichte weiterzuspinnen. warhscheinlich hab ich in meinem leben schon zu viele filme gesehen oder bücher gelesen ..


Nunja, bloss weil man das Ende des Films schon nach wenigen Minuten kennt, muss der Film deswegen nicht unbedingt schlecht sein. Er ist vielleicht schlechtER deswegen, aber nicht schlecht.



> schlechter filmgeschmack: darüber lässt sich vortrefflich streiten. wollen wir? .-)


Das lassen wir dann doch besser ^^



SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Und die Kohle für Crank 2 hätteste besser gespart...ich fand den Film richtig grottig


Wenn man nichts vom Film erwartet, ist er recht gut finde ich. Vor allem das Ende ist recht lustig 


Heut Morgen angekommen, hätt beinahe den Liferanten verpasst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Dezember 2010)

gz zur PS3

bei mir eben: Cata gekauft


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. Dezember 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:
			
		

> verstanden: denke schon. nach ca. 30 minuten war aber klar, wie der film endet.


Der Film hat doch gar kein klares Ende, sondern höchstens eines welches interpretierbar wäre. Es gibt somit 2 Möglichkeiten. Von klar kann da keine Rede sein.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Dezember 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Der Film hat doch gar kein klares Ende, sondern höchstens eines welches interpretierbar wäre. Es gibt somit 2 Möglichkeiten. Von klar kann da keine Rede sein.



Vielleicht meint er damit, dass es klar war, dass es kein eindeutiges Ende gibt? Ich erinnere mal an Shutter Island.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. Dezember 2010)

Shutter Island hat ein klares Ende.


----------



## sympathisant (7. Dezember 2010)

bei mir endet der film damit, 



Spoiler



dass sich der kreisel dreht und man als zuschauer gedanken drüber macht ob leonardo träumt oder nicht.



shutter island fand ich dagegen, wesentlich undurchsichtiger und herausfordernder. ja. aber man wusste nach 30 minuten nicht wie der film zu ende geht.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Dezember 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Shutter Island hat ein klares Ende.



Sicherlich nicht.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. Dezember 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> bei mir endet der film damit, dass sich der kreisel dreht und man als zuschauer gedanken drüber macht ob leonardo träumt oder nicht.


Sag mal bist Du nicht in der Lage das Ende in einen Spoiler zu setzen oder versaust Du anderen Leuten gern den Film? 

Genau da hast Du aber die Interpretationsmöglichkeit und somit ist das Ende nicht klar.



			
				sympathisant schrieb:
			
		

> shutter island fand ich dagegen, wesentlich undurchsichtiger und herausfordernder. ja. aber man wusste nach 30 minuten nicht wie der film zu ende geht.


Stimmt bei Shutter Island war es mir spätestens nach dem Verhör klar.


Spoiler



Vorab begrüßen ihn die Insassen und beim Verhör sieht er Dinge, die nicht da sind.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Dezember 2010)

Keine Hausis


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich nicht.


Mit Sicherheit doch:


Spoiler



Leo ist dort Insasse und Teil einer neuen Theraphie. Er ist zum Schluss auch in der Lage das zu realisieren. Lieber lässt er aber die Lobotomie machen, als sich einzugestehen das er ein gebrochener Mann ist und mit dem Bewusstsein zu leben, welche Taten seine Frau und er begangen haben.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. Dezember 2010)

Für gute Filme mit undurchsichtigem Ende empfehle ich:

Donnie Darko
Memento (auch von Nolan)


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Dezember 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit doch:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Dem stimme ich nicht zu.

Entweder: Leo hat tatsächlich wieder einen Rückfall, wie die Professoren annehmen, und wird dann 'gehirngeschnetzelt'
Oder: Der Versuch hat endlich funktioniert, jedoch kommt Leo nicht mit der Wahrheit klar und entscheidet sich so zu tun, als wäre der Versuch fehlgeschlagen, weil er nicht mit der Realität weiterleben will


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:
			
		

> Dem stimme ich nicht zu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deine erste These kann ja gar nicht stimmen:


Spoiler



Höre Dir mal an, was er an besagtem Morgen zu dem Arzt sagt, der seinen Partner verkörpert hatte und somit bleibt nur die auch vom mir gepostete Variante 2.


Es gibt keine alternativen Lösungen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Dezember 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Deine erste These kann ja gar nicht stimmen:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ich habe mir das Ende eben noch einmal angesehen und sehe meine Darstellung darin bestätigt. Desweiteren fällt mir jetzt noch eine 3. Möglichkeit ein:



Spoiler



3. Möglichkeit: Es ist so wie Leo es von Rachel erklärt bekommen hat. Die Leute auf der Insel wollen Leo nichtmehr gehen lassen und manipulieren ihn, sodass er selbst denkt, dass er verrückt sei.




Edit:



Spoiler



ah, hatte nicht lang genug hingesehen. Da kam ja nochwas. Okay, es scheint auf die erste Möglichkeit hinzulaufen. Aber es muss nicht! Vielleicht wurde das nur erwähnt, um die Zuschauer ins Grübeln zu versetzen. Eindeutig ist das Ende deshalb nicht.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. Dezember 2010)

Auf die *erste* Variante? Hast Du eine andere Fassung zu Hause


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Dezember 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Auf die *erste* Variante? Hast Du eine andere Fassung zu Hause



pardon, meinte natürlich die zweite.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Key für...


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2010)

Zu Shutter Island noch meine Meinung:



Spoiler



Imho ist er kein Patient gewesen sondern Tatsache der Cop, der er ab Anfang zu sein scheint. 
Dass er Sachen sieht, die nicht da sind, liegt ja daran, dass ihm u.A. durch die Zigaretten der Klinik Drogen verabreicht wurden. 
Dieser Spruch am Ende von wegen 'live as a monster or die as a good man?' deutet ja darauf hin. Denn aktuell ist er noch ein 'guter Mann', er ist ja ein Cop. Aber wenn die ihn mit in den Leuchtturm nehmen, werden sie ihm eben wie den anderen im Gehirn rumfummeln und ihn 'umpolen'/zum Monster machen. Also wird er sich auf dem Weg zum Leuchtturm umbringen und/oder den Arzt töten, wenn der Film an der Stelle weitergegangen wäre.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Zu Shutter Island noch meine Meinung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



ich glaube mit dem Monster meint er sein wahres Leben: Er ist verrückt, hat seine Frau umgebracht, welche seine Kinder ermordet hat. Als guter Mann stirbt er, wenn er als Cop das Hirn ausgesogen bekommt.


----------



## NexxLoL (8. Dezember 2010)

Mein neuer DVD Double Layer Brenner ist angekommen, jetzt muss ich nur noch auf meine CPU, mein Mainboard, meinen RAM und meine Festplatte warten, und ich schaue alle 2 Minuten in meinen "virtuellen Briefkasten", ob eine Mail von Mindfactory dabei ist.


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ich glaube mit dem Monster meint er sein wahres Leben: Er ist verrückt, hat seine Frau umgebracht, welche seine Kinder ermordet hat. Als guter Mann stirbt er, wenn er als Cop das Hirn ausgesogen bekommt.





Spoiler



Ich dachte in dem Turm werden die nicht gekillt sondern bekommen ihre Gefühle 'ausgeschaltet'. Die machen ja Experimente am Gehirn um den perfekten Soldaten zu schaffen, der kein Gewissen etc. hat, wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere (ist eine Weile her). Wenn sie ihn killen wollen würden, müssten sie das sicher nicht in dem Leuchtturm machen. Dann hätten sie ihn auch einfach beim Treffen mit dem Doc vorher erschießen können.


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Dezember 2010)

Eure Spoiler gehen einen auf die Eier ^^


BTT:
Cataclysm!!  

edit: oh, ich merk grad, das hab ich schonmal geschrieben. Ich Dödel.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Dezember 2010)

Den Styl & das Geld 

ein groooooßes problem


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ich dachte in dem Turm werden die nicht gekillt sondern bekommen ihre Gefühle 'ausgeschaltet'. Die machen ja Experimente am Gehirn um den perfekten Soldaten zu schaffen, der kein Gewissen etc. hat, wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere (ist eine Weile her). Wenn sie ihn killen wollen würden, müssten sie das sicher nicht in dem Leuchtturm machen. Dann hätten sie ihn auch einfach beim Treffen mit dem Doc vorher erschießen können.





Spoiler



Soldaten? Weiß jetzt nichtmehr, ob das so vorkam. Meiner Erinnerung nach soll dieser Eingriff die Insaßen beruhigen, sodass sie nichtmehr gewalttätig werden.
Und ich glaube nicht, dass mit 'die as a good man' wirklich Sterben gemeint ist. Ich denke damit wird gemeint, dass sein Gehirn zerstört wird (wie o.g.). Er kann die Realität
(als Killer mit toter, verrücker Frau und toten Kindern) nicht ertragen und lässt sich lieber gehirnoperieren, was für sein Gedächtnis und prinzipiell seinem "Ich" mit dem Tod gleichkommt.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Zu Shutter Island noch meine Meinung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also bitte, dass ist doch nun total abwegig 

*@M1ghtymage*

Das wort ist "Lobotomie". Das vergisst Du nie, nachdem Du dieses Buch hier gelesen hast:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* 
*


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde das deutlich naheliegender als die andere Theorie 

Weil:



Spoiler



Eurer Theorie nach würde er ja, wenn er jetzt stirbt, als 'good man' sterben. Er hat aber schon seine Frau und seine Kinder umgebracht, wenn die Story stimmt. Das geht doch schon eher richtig Monster, oder? Deswegen kann er nur noch als 'good man' sterben, wenn er sie nicht umgebracht hat, die Story also nur erfunden war.



Aber gut, über den Film kann man ewig 'streiten'. Deswegen ist er ja so gut


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich finde das deutlich naheliegender als die andere Theorie
> 
> Weil:
> 
> ...



Omg -.-



Spoiler



also 1. stirbt er überhaupt nicht!!! Er wird nur lobotomiert (danke JoD)!! 2. Er hat seine Kinder nicht umgebracht. 3. Er ist kein Monster, wenn er als 'good man' "stirbt", da sein Gedächtnis dann ja weg ist und er deshalb kein Monster ist.

Verstanden?


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2010)

Spoiler



Ja richtig, deswegen bringt er sich ja auf dem Weg um bzw. würde er, wenn der Film da weiterlaufen würde. Bei der Lobotomie wird ja nicht das Gedächtnis gelöscht, nur der Teil entfernt der für Schmerzen und Emotionen zuständig ist. Wenn er seine Kinder nicht umgebracht hat war er doch auch kein Patient? Das wollen die ihm ja einreden, dass er das getan hätte. Aber lassen wir die Diskussion, wir spammen den Thread zu. Auflösen kann man es eh nicht wirklich.



Am Freitag gibts von mir wieder einen passenden Post hier rein, versprochen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Dezember 2010)

Klar kann man es auflösen. Ich empfehle Dir aber den Film nochmal zu schauen, denn mit der 



Spoiler



Tötung der Kinder


 liegst Du völlig daneben. Er ist da 



Spoiler



Patient, weil er eine andere Persönlichkeit entwickelt hat.


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2010)

Hmk, ist auch schon eine ganze Weile her, dass ich den gesehen habe. Wobei ich auch schon direkt nach dem Film (hab ihn 2x gesehen) diese Theorie gehabt habe. 
Man kann eben viel reininterpretieren...


----------



## Haxxler (8. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ihr über Filme wie Shutter Island diskutieren wollt, dann benutzt das Filmforum. Ab jetzt bitte beim Thema bleiben.


----------



## skyline930 (8. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Motorola Defy, mit passender Tasche, am Sonntag bestellt. Die Tasche ist gestern angekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2010)

Der Rest kommt morgen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M_of_D (9. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Forum Faction 10/11 Bindung, gut das grad soviel Schnee liegt


----------



## painschkes (9. Dezember 2010)

_Schick Espi :> 

_


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2010)

Danke, sieht auch echt gut aus das gute Stück 

Ich kann ihn nur leider erst morgen testen, die Blurays kommen mit der Halterung


----------



## painschkes (9. Dezember 2010)

_Hrhr..viel Spaß damit - weih beides aufjeden Fall gut ein! :-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Dezember 2010)

EsCap was hast du dir für BR bestellt?


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2010)

Erstmal nur Inception und (ja, ernsthaft) eine Kaminfeuer-BR  Letzteres, weil das mit Ambilight ziemlich episch aussehen dürfte 

Ansonsten warte ich erstmal bis in ein paar Wochen Gehalt undso kommt, dann schau ich mal


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Dezember 2010)

knapp 50cm neuschnee auffem kopp


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rest kommt morgen


Solider BD Player. Hab das Modell 2x hier und alle sind zufrieden.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Dezember 2010)

Meine Medien-Einkäufe der letzten Woche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Eine würdige Nummer 500 meiner BD-Sammlung: Sieben* - Amazon.de für 14,95€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wunder einer Winternacht - Amazon.de für 9,89€
Die Jagd zum magischen Berg - Amazon.de für 15,99€
The Replacement Killers - Expert Bening für 9,80€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ride Hill - Expert Bening für 14,80€
Das A-Team - Expert Bening für 11,80€
Eclipse - Biss zum Abendrot - Expert Bening für 12,80€ (Preis gilt ab Montag)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alex Max Band - Amazon.de für 9,89€
Rihanna - Expert Bening für 8,80€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bioshock 2 SE - zavvi.com für ca. 22,50€
Just Cause 2 - zavvi.com für ca. 13€


----------



## painschkes (9. Dezember 2010)

_Da hat er sie geknackt..

Glückwunsch! :-)

Viel Spaß mit den neuen Filmen - wieder super "Dinger" dabei._


----------



## NexxLoL (9. Dezember 2010)

Naja, "Sieben" würde ich eher als Drecksstreifen bezeichnen, aber das ist nur meine Meinung ^^

*Edit*: Wobei ich anmerken muss, dass es auch der einzigste der Filme ist den ich gesehen hab.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Dezember 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Eclipse - Biss zum Abendrot - Expert Bening für 12,80€ (Preis gilt ab Montag)


Auch wenn es eine BR ist...  FACKEL SIE AB!


----------



## Olliruh (9. Dezember 2010)

Einen 1.85m großen Schneemann freund xD



btw weiß jmd was Gecko-Tape ist ?
& was das ganze mit van de Wall Wechselwirkung zu tun hat ?


----------



## NexxLoL (9. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Einen 1.85m großen Schneemann freund xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wikipedia


----------



## Olliruh (9. Dezember 2010)

da steht das nur auf englisch ,bro !

& auch nur so wenig das das wohl kaum reicht ...
zumind nicht für ein 45minuten Referat


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Einen 1.85m großen Schneemann freund xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kurzfassung:


Die Geckos haben feine Härchen an den Füßen.

Diese sind stark hydrophob und lassen den Gecko an jeder Oberfläche, egal ob diese hydrophob oder hydrophil ist.

Der Gecko kann sich also mit den van der Waals Kräften (Wechselwirkungen zwischen Atomen und Molekülen) an noch so glatte Flächen festhalten. Diese Härchen sind verdammt fein und in sehr großer Anzahl an den Füßen des Geckos vorhanden. Die eigentlich schwachen vdW- Kräfte werden durch die hohe Anzahl der Härchen an den Füßen enorm stark.




Für genaueres einfach googlen, findet man verdammt viel.

Wenn du doch nichts für einen so langen Vortrag findest rede mit dem Lehrer um Material oder gehe in die Bücherei.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Dezember 2010)

ja aber wieso (!) bleiben die hängen ?

vdW dingen sagt doch das wenn etwas niedrig geladen ist & das auf etwas nicht geladenes stößt ensteht Anziehung ... 
jetzt mal salopp gesagt 

oder ?


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Madcon - Contraband

und eine neue Jacköö


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:
			
		

> _Da hat er sie geknackt..
> 
> Glückwunsch! :-)
> 
> Viel Spaß mit den neuen Filmen - wieder super "Dinger" dabei._


Vielen Dank!



			
				NexxLoL schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, "Sieben" würde ich eher als Drecksstreifen bezeichnen, aber das ist nur meine Meinung ^^


Für Deinen definitiv nicht vorhandenen Filmgeschmack kann ja hier niemand etwas.



			
				Sam_Fischer schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn es eine BR ist... FACKEL SIE AB!


In der Ehe muss man ab und zu Opfer bringen. Diese BD ist eines, aber das lernst Du auch noch.


----------



## Healor (9. Dezember 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> In der Ehe muss man ab und zu Opfer bringen. Diese BD ist eines, aber das lernst Du auch noch.



Aus dem Grund steht in meinem DVD Regal auch "Dirty Dancing" und "Miss Undercover"

Man(n) muss tun, was Man(n) tun muss


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Solider BD Player. Hab das Modell 2x hier und alle sind zufrieden.



Beruhigend zu hören


----------



## NexxLoL (9. Dezember 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Für Deinen definitiv nicht vorhandenen Filmgeschmack kann ja hier niemand etwas.


Woraus ziehst du diesen Entschluss?


----------



## Olliruh (9. Dezember 2010)

mh wie war das : Irgendwann merkst du das du ihr mit "Bis das der Tod euch scheidet" ein ziel gesetzt hast


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Dezember 2010)

Healor schrieb:
			
		

> Aus dem Grund steht in meinem DVD Regal auch "Dirty Dancing" und "Miss Undercover"
> 
> Man(n) muss tun, was Man(n) tun muss


Wilkommen im Club 



			
				NexxLoL schrieb:
			
		

> Woraus ziehst du diesen Entschluss?


Aufgrund Deiner oben getätigten Aussage.



			
				Olliruh schrieb:
			
		

> mh wie war das : Irgendwann merkst du das du ihr mit "Bis das der Tod euch scheidet" ein ziel gesetzt hast


Den kenne ich schon, aber der ist immer wieder gut


----------



## Olliruh (9. Dezember 2010)

das aus Jeff Dunham Show 

es ist so göttlich wo seine eine Puppe die Geschichte mit dem Film Partnern erzählt.

Die haben mich gefragt ob ich mit Will Smith & Tom Cruise drehen will
und ich nur so : Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer? 

es ist soooo göttlich

aber ich finde das video einfach nicht...


----------



## Legendary (9. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Der Rest kommt morgen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Perle hat den S373 auf Anraten von mir gekauft, ich werd mir zu Weihnachten ebenfalls den S373 holen. Mit meinem "alten" DVD Player von Sony war ich bis jetzt auch immer sehr zufrieden...wie mitm Fernseher eben. :>


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Meine Perle hat den S373 auf Anraten von mir gekauft, ich werd mir zu Weihnachten ebenfalls den S373 holen. Mit meinem "alten" DVD Player von Sony war ich bis jetzt auch immer sehr zufrieden...wie mitm Fernseher eben. :>



Ja, Sony hat eine gute Software auf ihren Multimediageräten... ich liebe die XMB (CrossMediaBar) und nachdem ich sie auf dem TV nicht habe... immerhin auf dem Player


----------



## Death the Kid (10. Dezember 2010)

Wow Cataclysm,wurde auch mal Zeit.

Ich finde aber,dass man sich Blizzard diesmal nicht so viel Mühe bei der Verpackung gegeben hat.
Das schöne Gefühl,wenn man mit der Hand drüber fährt ist nicht da.


----------



## EspCap (10. Dezember 2010)

So, der Rest  

Eigentlich wird der TV nacher an der Wand hängen, das ist nur erst mal provisorisch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2010)

_Glückwunsch - viel Spaß damit! ;-)_


----------



## EspCap (10. Dezember 2010)

Merci


----------



## Legendary (10. Dezember 2010)

Lol die Kaminfeuer BD hat eine FSK Kennzeichnung.

Achtung: Dieses Kaminfeuer kann schwerwiegende Augenschäden bei zu langer Betrachtung hervorrufen!


----------



## EspCap (10. Dezember 2010)

Tja, Deutschland... ich sag nur Jugendschutzmedienstaatsvertrag. Bald haben wir auch auf buffed ein schickes FSK-Logo kleben.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Dezember 2010)

Ein Trinkhorn  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schickes Vieh.


----------



## Kartonics (11. Dezember 2010)

drakensang gold edition


----------



## EspCap (11. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Dezember 2010)

Star Trek Schäm dich! Star wars WTF?


----------



## EspCap (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin jetzt nicht gerade ein Star Trek-Fan, aber der Film soll recht ordentlich sein


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. Dezember 2010)

Es geht. Als nicht-StarTrek Fan nicht so der Hammer.


----------



## Rayon (11. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gestern gekauft  heut abend dann direkt mal gucken


----------



## EspCap (11. Dezember 2010)

Ist absolut genial, erst Recht auf Bluray. Viel Spaß


----------



## Rayon (11. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ist absolut genial, erst Recht auf Bluray. Viel Spaß



Jau, weiss ich. War schon im Kino damals *g* Aber diesmal guck ich den wenigstens auf Englisch was im Kino ja leider nicht möglich war


----------



## Crucial² (11. Dezember 2010)

1. WoW Cataclysm  Pala aber sau schwer zu Spielen imo... 

2. Metro2033 - für 5 Euro (!!!) auf Amazon entdeckt und sofort zugeschlagen! Kostet inzwischen schon wieder das dreifache.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Dezember 2010)

Viel Spass mit Metro 2033 ist Hammer Game!


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. Dezember 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> 1. WoW Cataclysm  Pala aber sau schwer zu Spielen imo...
> 
> 2. Metro2033 - für 5 Euro (!!!) auf Amazon entdeckt und sofort zugeschlagen! Kostet inzwischen schon wieder das dreifache.



5€ lol klar. Ich wollte es mir auch erst holen. Dazu kommen aber nochmal sinnlose 5€ Porto weil es ab 18 ist und Amazon es nicht wie andere billige Versandhäuser hinbekommt jeden Kunden einmal zu verifizieren.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Dezember 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Viel Spass mit Metro 2033 ist Hammer Game!




Kann ich bestätigen, habs auch ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Dezember 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, habs auch ^^



Nichts im Vergleich zum Buch ;D


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt nicht gerade ein Star Trek-Fan, aber der Film soll recht ordentlich sein


Ist ein super Film und man kann gerade damit als ST Newbie hervorragend ins ST Universum einsteigen. Hammer Aktion, Bild und vor allem Sound. Da flattern die Hosenbeine mit den richtigen Subs


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War ein Spontan Kauf, Freundin hat mich gezwungen hat den Sonntags verkauf zu gehen. xD


----------



## Jester (12. Dezember 2010)

Heftiger Film. Solche Kriegsfilme ficken mich immer hart. Danach ist man erstmal ziemlich mitgenommen.


----------



## Talagath (12. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das neue ADTR Album. Nach mehrmaligem hören bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen das es nicht an die ersten beiden rankommt, aber für zwischendurch ist es doch ganz nett


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Dezember 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Heftiger Film. Solche Kriegsfilme ficken mich immer hart. Danach ist man erstmal ziemlich mitgenommen.


Ich weis ich hab den Schon auf DVD nun auch auf BR, ist auch Anti-Kriegs Film der soll krieg Brutal darstellen!


----------



## Crucial² (12. Dezember 2010)

Yes, habs Buch (Metro2033) auch gelesen & fands sau nice! Und vom Spiel hört man nur gutes! 

Achja wegen Versand, hab mir die SAW Collectors Edition gleich dazu gekauft, von demher passt das schon!


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (13. Dezember 2010)

der kriegsfilm war ganz cool. ich fand ihn alles in allem gesehen an manchen stellen doch ein wenig langatmig. und warum die kanadier (waren doch welche?) nicht schon 6 stunden früher losgezogen sind war mir auch nicht ganz klar.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Dezember 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> ... Freundin hat mich gezwungen hat den Sonntags verkauf zu gehen. xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Deine Freundin ist mir echt sympathisch.



Crucial² schrieb:


> Achja wegen Versand, hab mir die SAW Collectors Edition gleich dazu gekauft, von demher passt das schon!


Du weißt aber, dass die derbe cut ist?

Bei so etwas empfehle ich diese beiden folgenden Internetportale, um auch sicher zu gehen, dass man nicht den Schergen der FSK ausgesetzt ist.

1. ofdb.de
2. Schnittberichte.com


----------



## Elda (13. Dezember 2010)

Jemand interesse an Ironman 1+2 BD Limited Steelbook? D:


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Dezember 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Jemand interesse an Ironman 1+2 BD Limited Steelbook? D:




Buffed ist keine Verkaufsplattform und außerdem der falsche Thread für sowas.


----------



## Legendary (13. Dezember 2010)

Nachdem nach gut 2 Jahren das alte Logitech S510 Set aufgegeben hat, endlich mal wieder eine gescheite Tastatur und Maus, diesmal vom Konkurrenten. :> 
Bis jetzt sehr zufrieden, Tastatur schreibt sich weich, Maus ist groß und liegt gut in der Hand, Verarbeitung wertig und endlich ne Maus mit Bluetrack bzw. Laser wie es bei Logitech ist.
Achja das Set heißt Microsoft Wireless Desktop 3000





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (14. Dezember 2010)

Wie kann man nur :>


----------



## Edou (14. Dezember 2010)

Gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gekauft <3


----------



## Olliruh (14. Dezember 2010)

MEINS 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sogar 1st Auflage & mit neuen braunen Haaren...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> MEINS
> 
> sogar 1st Auflage & mit neuen braunen Haaren...


Zeigte aber schon beim Kauf massive Gebrauchsspuren. :S


----------



## Olliruh (14. Dezember 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Zeigte aber schon beim Kauf massive Gebrauchsspuren. :S



ist ja auch gebraucht...
sind nur oberflächliche Kratzer ,ansonsten ist alles höchst filigran & zufrieden stellend.

Außerdem hab ich die extra 3 Jahres Ersatzversicherung abgeschlossen... Umtausch immer möglich


----------



## Aeonflu-X (14. Dezember 2010)

Versteh ich nicht.

Ist das deine neue Bit** oder was?


----------



## Olliruh (14. Dezember 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht.
> 
> Ist das deine neue Bit** oder was?



Ich nenne soetwas Freundin, bzw für dich Ische


----------



## Aeonflu-X (14. Dezember 2010)

Und was bedeutet das 1ste Auflage?

Bist ihr erster oder was?
Wenn Ja . .

Viel Spaß.  XD


----------



## Olliruh (14. Dezember 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Und was bedeutet das 1ste Auflage?
> 
> 
> 
> Viel Spaß.  XD



Nein sie ist 1st geborene 

werd ich haben ;>


----------



## Aeonflu-X (14. Dezember 2010)

Achso.

Jo, glaub ich dir.

Das weibliche Geschlecht ist immer irgendwo gut zu gebrauchen.

Kein Wunder dass sich Frau auf Küche reimt.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Dezember 2010)

1 Nachteil... sie ist Borusse :3


----------



## Aeonflu-X (14. Dezember 2010)

BORUSSIA
OH BORUSSIAAAAA!

Neben Fortuna Düsseldorf die beste/sympathischste Mannschafft, siehe Tabellenspitze und so.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Dezember 2010)

Naja ...
manche Leute mögen auch Krieg,Tod & Hodenkrebs... (:


----------



## Aeonflu-X (14. Dezember 2010)

Falsche Antwort mein Sohn.

Achja btw.

Habsch neu. (:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Android <3


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja ...
> manche Leute mögen auch Krieg,Tod & Hodenkrebs... (:



Achja, wer denn z.B.?


----------



## Olliruh (14. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Achja, wer denn z.B.?



die meisten BvB-Fans


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> die meisten BvB-Fans



Alle, die du kennst?


----------



## Olliruh (14. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Alle, die du kennst?



Nein ,meine Freundin nicht :3

Der Rest schon


----------



## EspCap (14. Dezember 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Habsch neu. (:
> Android <3



Wohnst du in den US? Oder wieso kaufst du sonst ein Evo?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (15. Dezember 2010)

Von einem Bekannten aus den Uh Es und Ah mitgebracht bekommen.

Das Ding ist einfach nur ein krasses Monster . .


----------



## Tyro (15. Dezember 2010)

Ein Päckchen von Amazon mit einer Vielzahl an Weihnachtsgeschenken für meine Verwandten und meinem WoW Cataclysm und eine gesperrte EC-Karte, da ich Opfer von Skimming geworden bin, meine Daten wurden zwar auch ausgespäht, aber meine Bank war schneller und hat die Karte gesperrt!


----------



## EspCap (15. Dezember 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Von einem Bekannten aus den Uh Es und Ah mitgebracht bekommen.



Ist es... aber eigentlich hat das nur ein CDMA-Modem. Wie betreibst du das denn in DE? Oder gibts da mittlerweile auch eine GSM-Variante?

Hab auch was neues:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2012 und 12 Meter Cat5


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> die meisten BvB-Fans



Und die meisten VFB-Fans.


----------



## Fauzi (15. Dezember 2010)

@EspCap: Was hast du mit dem Kabel vor?


----------



## EspCap (15. Dezember 2010)

Meinen TV ins Internet bringen, hängt jetzt auch schon dran  

Es ist ein bisschen lang, aber die andere LAN-Kabellänge die Amazon Basics hat wäre 4,2 Meter gewesen, und das wäre irgendwie zu kurz gewesen... außerdem war es nur 2 Euro teurer als das 4,2 Meter Kabel


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2010)

Viele Weihnachtsgeschenke für die liebe Verwandschaft:

- Bücher: Elizabeth George - "Wer dem Tode geweiht" und Henning Mankell - "Der Feind im Schatten"
- Ein Geschenkset mit einer Flasche Baileys und zwei eleganten Gläsern
- Ein Fußbad mit Massage- und Sprudelbadfunktion
- Badekugeln mit weihnachtlichem Duft von LUSH
- Star Wars-Boxershorts von H&M
- Ein Weißbierglas vom FC Bayern (der Kauf fiel mir schwer)
- Ein Geschenkset mit einer Flasche Ballantine's in Buchform
- Pfeifentabak und Pfeifenkratzer
- NIVEA Duschgel und Rasierschaum


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles für mich, hrhr.




Deanne schrieb:


> - Ein Weißbierglas vom FC Bayern (der Kauf fiel mir schwer)


Das will ich hoffen!
Sind das diese Buchsen mit dem komischen Stoff? Die sind totaler Mist, hab davon auch eine und die zieh ich netmehr an weil ich an denen total auflade.. xD


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Sind das diese Buchsen mit dem komischen Stoff? Die sind totaler Mist, hab davon auch eine und die zieh ich netmehr an weil ich an denen total auflade.. xD


Ja, denke schon. Mein Freund hat davon schon eine und mag die Dinger ganz gerne. Ich würde sie wahrscheinlich auch selbst tragen, wenn dieser doofe Eingriff nicht wäre. Den benutzt doch eh kein Schwein.

Das Bayern-Glas ist für den Freund meiner Mutter. Normalerweise meide ich Fanshops von dem Scheissverein, aber dieses mal kam ich leider nicht drum herum. 
Auf die Tüte mit Logo habe ich aber verzichtet.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Clepotmanicx ist zu geil :3


----------



## Aeonflu-X (15. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ist es... aber eigentlich hat das nur ein CDMA-Modem. Wie betreibst du das denn in DE? Oder gibts da mittlerweile auch eine GSM-Variante?



Ich betreibe es im Moment garnicht, der besagte Bekannte hat es während seines Aufenthalts dort bei den Amis gewonnen und mitgenommen konnte damit nichts anfangen und wollte mir eine Freude damit machen obwohl ich es garnicht hier so richtig benutzen kann.

Schade. Sehr Schade. 

Ein Handy mit HDMI Schnittstelle . . 
Hoffentlich kommt irgendwann eine EU Variante.


----------



## EspCap (15. Dezember 2010)

Ja, ich kenne das gute Stück... würde es ein entsprechendes Netz in DE geben, hätte ich mir das durchaus anstatt eines iPhone 4 vorstellen können.

Es gibt eine pseudo-EU Variante davon, das HTC Desire HD. Eben ohne 4G, ansonsten aber sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (15. Dezember 2010)

Tja . .
In manchen Belangen sind die Amis uns doch noch weiter vorraus.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2010)

Wahrscheinlich mach ich mir Feinde, aber wozu braucht man allen Ernstes ein Iphone, Ipod oder sonst was in der Art? Zum Telefonieren reicht ein stinknormales Handy und für Musik tuts ein beliebiger MP3-Player aus dem Aldi, solange er einigermaßen Speicher hat.


----------



## EspCap (15. Dezember 2010)

Mobiles Internet, unterwegs Arbeiten, Unterhaltung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, ich kenne das gute Stück... würde es ein entsprechendes Netz in DE geben, hätte ich mir das durchaus anstatt eines iPhone 4 vorstellen können.
> 
> Es gibt eine pseudo-EU Variante davon, das HTC Desire HD. Eben ohne 4G, ansonsten aber sehr ähnlich.


4G ist aber ziemlich gut. Ich habe ja momentan noch das total lahme HTC Magic und ich weiss einfach nicht welches Handy, das ich kaufen soll.



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich mach ich mir Feinde, aber wozu braucht man allen Ernstes ein Iphone, Ipod oder sonst was in der Art? Zum Telefonieren reicht ein stinknormales Handy und für Musik tuts ein beliebiger MP3-Player aus dem Aldi, solange er einigermaßen Speicher hat.



Nicht alle Leute brauchen diese Geräte nur zum Telefonieren bzw. Musik hören.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

Nein...
ich möchte meinen Ipod nicht gegen einen billigen Mp3-Player eintauschen.
1. Apple bietet Service [ist einfach so, Apple bietet einfach Service für das Geld das man latzt]
2. Itunes ist ein richtig gutes Programm
3. Die Qualität ist einfach gut, ich hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

den Ipod & den hab ich schon seid 2Jahren , er ist stabil & hält sogar stürze aus.
4. Es ist ja nicht nur der Mp3-Player bei einem Ipod. Du kannst : Filme gucken,Podcasts gucken,Spiele spielen,Notizen machen, Fotos gucken & noch vieles mehr


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2010)

Naja okey. Filme... wenn man viel mit der Bahn fährt, lass ich das gelten, aber einen kleinen Bildschirm tut sich doch keiner an, der auch einen PC oder Fernseher hat.

Aber Service? Ein MP3-Player mit ordentlich Speicher kostet 25 Euro und hält locker 1-2 Jahre ohne Probleme und dann kauf ich mir eben einen neuen. Da brauch ich doch keinen Service.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

wenn du technisch so bewandelt bist ist service doch sehr gut.
DU musst bei uns nur in den Apple-Store & die erklären dir alles Stück für Stück.

Mit Tv hast das Problem das du nicht überall Netz bekommst.

Naja und mit nem größerem Bildschirm wird es unpraktisch für die Hosentaschen & er fällt im Unterrich schneller auf ...


----------



## EspCap (15. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja okey. Filme... wenn man viel mit der Bahn fährt, lass ich das gelten, aber einen kleinen Bildschirm tut sich doch keiner an, der auch einen PC oder Fernseher hat.



Wird schwer, den TV/PC in die Hosentasche zu bekommen  
Wenn man den ganzen Tag unterwegs ist und trotzdem Internet braucht gibt es eigentlich keine bequemere Möglichkeit.

Und zum Service - das ist ja nicht alles. Mit einem iPod kann man viel mehr machen als mit einem 25 Euro Aldi-MP3 Player. Und er hält mehr aus.
Aber auch wenn man ihn nicht braucht gibt einem guter Service einfach ein gutes Gefühl.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2010)

Im Unterricht? Ach daher weht der Wind...


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin eigentlich kein Apple-Fangirl, habe aber auch einen Ipod-Touch. Ich brauche viel Platz für Musik und Videos, benutze das Gerät aber auch, um damit unterwegs zu surfen. Ich möchte meinen Laptop nicht zur Uni mitschleppen und mit dem Ipod kann ich mich dort ins Internet einloggen, wenn die Vorlesung mal besonders langweilig ist. Zudem hält das Teil recht viel aus. Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich den Ipod schon runtergeschmissen habe oder draufgetreten bin, er überlebt alles.

Vorher hatte ich auch einige günstigere Geräte, die waren jedes mal relativ schnell kaputt. Entweder haben sie sich dauernd aufgehängt oder sie gingen irgendwann gar nicht mehr an. In dieser Hinsicht bin ich mit dem Ipod zufrieden. Produkte wie das Ipad würde ich mir trotzdem niemals kaufen.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

Ja meinste ich höre meiner Reli-Lehrerin ernsthaft zu ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich nehm den Laptop auch nicht mit in die Uni. Gibt aber bei uns Kandidaten, die das Teil nur mitnehmen, um dann während der Vorlesung zu zocken. 

Naja, ich werd wohl beim MP3-Player bleiben. Fotos kann ich auch am PC angucken, Notizen mach ich mir nie. Filme guck ich fast nie und wenn dann Zuhause. Und für den Sport ist ein schmales Gerät einfach besser.


----------



## EspCap (15. Dezember 2010)

Klar, joggen will man mit so einem Teil nicht gehen. Dafür gibts ja recht günstige iPod Shuffle


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Okay, jetzt reichts wirklich erstmal....


----------



## Davatar (16. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 2. Itunes ist ein richtig gutes Programm


iTunes + iStore sind ja wohl genau DIE Argumente, warum die Leute die schonmal ein iPhone hatten, kein zweites mehr kaufen wollen. Vor allem iTunes...sorry, das Programm ist jetzt einfach nur schlecht.


----------



## Soramac (16. Dezember 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> iTunes + iStore sind ja wohl genau DIE Argumente, warum die Leute die schonmal ein iPhone hatten, kein zweites mehr kaufen wollen. Vor allem iTunes...sorry, das Programm ist jetzt einfach nur schlecht.





Auf Mac läuft es stabil, auf Windows leider nicht so, da muss Ich dir zu stimmen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Brumm



1. Creative bietet mir auch exzellenten Service (für nur einen Bruchteil des Preises)
2. Hast du es wirklich mal benutzt oder ist das nur "Passt schon, brauch ich nicht auszuprobieren"?
3. Meinen Creative Zen habe ich auch schon sehr lange... und "sogar Stürze aushalten" sollte bei MP3-Playern ein muss sein und kein Luxus, den man extra herausheben kann...
4. Gut ich bin mit dem Zen nicht online oder hab Spiele drauf... alles andere kann er aber auch, ich kann mir Videos ohne ende draufpacken, ich kann notizen aufnehmen, Photos anschauen usw.

BTT:

Ne Beule am Kopf und ne leicht geschwollene Hand


----------



## Haxxler (16. Dezember 2010)

Halsschmerzen


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Halsschmerzen



Hab ich dauerhaft bei dem Wetter. Permanent -8 Grad nervt irgendwann.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Dezember 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Auf Mac läuft es stabil, auf Windows leider nicht so, da muss Ich dir zu stimmen.


Itunes ist auch so der grösste shit, erst letztens hat mir Itunes ein Album in 4 teile gesplittet, und aus einer 2 Minuten Sache wird 15-20 Minuten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für meine Mutter zu Weihnachten. :>


----------



## Independent (16. Dezember 2010)

Süß


----------



## Desdinova (16. Dezember 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Für meine Mutter zu Weihnachten. :>



Erst war ich erstaunt, dass es die alten tschechischen Märchen schon auf BluRay gibt. Mittlerweile wundere ich mich mehr über die Tatsache, dass deine Mutter einen BluRay-Player nutzt. Meine hat den DVD-Player, welchen ich ihr vor 4 Jahren geschenkt hab, noch nicht mal aus der Verpackung genommen.


----------



## Giggelidu (16. Dezember 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Meine hat den DVD-Player, welchen ich ihr vor 4 Jahren geschenkt hab, noch nicht mal aus der Verpackung genommen.



Das kenne ich. Meine Mutter hat ihn zwar aus der Verpackung genommen und entstaubt ihn regelmäßig. Das allerdings nur mit dem Lappen, nicht durch rege Nutzung. Sowas verschenke ich nie wieder.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Dezember 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Erst war ich erstaunt, dass es die alten tschechischen Märchen schon auf BluRay gibt. Mittlerweile wundere ich mich mehr über die Tatsache, dass deine Mutter einen BluRay-Player nutzt. Meine hat den DVD-Player, welchen ich ihr vor 4 Jahren geschenkt hab, noch nicht mal aus der Verpackung genommen.



Vielleicht Liegt des daran, das meine Mutter nicht Technik feindlich ist? 



Independent schrieb:


> Süß



Oo?


----------



## Dropz (16. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bam


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. Dezember 2010)

R.I.P


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Dezember 2010)

@Dropz

Noch größer gings nicht   Mach dat mal kleiner


----------



## Legendary (16. Dezember 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> bam



Hui gz...hast es auch schon? [ironie off]


Ontopic:

Die neue CT <3


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Hui gz...hast es auch schon? [ironie off]
> [...]


Ja genau, man darf sich ja nicht freuen, wenn mans nich sofort kauft... :S


----------



## Legendary (16. Dezember 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ja genau, man darf sich ja nicht freuen, wenn mans nich sofort kauft... :S



This! I´m da r3al suchti!


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> This! I´m da r3al suchti!


Eher ein schlechter Forentroll bei deinen bisherigen Beiträgen...   
Naja, genug des Offtopics, bin raus hier


----------



## Legendary (16. Dezember 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Eher ein schlechter Forentroll bei deinen bisherigen Beiträgen...
> Naja, genug des Offtopics, bin raus hier



Oh mann...du checkst es nicht. Ich bin kein Troll, nicht mit so vielen Beiträgen und schon ein paar Jährchen hier. Ich flame nur gerne. :> Und Apple fand ich schon immer scheiße falls du darauf hinaus wolltest zwecks meiner "früheren Beiträge"


----------



## EspCap (16. Dezember 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Troll





AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich flame nur gerne. :> Und Apple fand ich schon immer scheiße


 Wer findet den Fehler?


----------



## painschkes (17. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wer findet den Fehler?



_*meld*_


----------



## Deanne (17. Dezember 2010)

Back to topic:

Ich habe gestern schon meine Weihnachtsgeschenke bekommen, da ich Heiligabend nicht daheim bin. Und ich weiß auch schon, was in den Päckchen ist.


----------



## Deanne (17. Dezember 2010)

Back to topic:

Ich habe gestern schon einige Weihnachtsgeschenke bekommen, da ich Heiligabend nicht daheim bin. Und ich weiß auch schon, was in den Päckchen ist. Man roch, sah und fühlte es nämlich. 

- Geld (mehrere Umschläge)
- Parfüm-Set
- Süßigkeiten
- Neuer Lockenstab
- Ein pinker Fensterlappen

Der Rest kommt dann Heiligabend.


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. Dezember 2010)

Wie, du hast durch die Verpackung die Farbe erraten können?


----------



## Deanne (17. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wie, du hast durch die Verpackung die Farbe erraten können?



In den war einer der Umschläge verpackt. War wohl auch eher als Gag-Geschenk gedacht, weil ich eine neue Wohnung suche.

Das Parfüm habe ich gerochen, das Päckchen roch danach. Den Lockenstab habe ich mir gewünscht und man erkannte die Verpackung an der Form. 
Süßigkeiten werden meist nicht verpackt oder man kann sie ebenfalls erfühlen.


----------



## Legendary (17. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wer findet den Fehler?


Jaja immer die gleichen 3 Nasen und dann auch nur die Hälfte des Satzes zitiert. :>


Zum Topic: Ich habe Wochenende! <3


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Dezember 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Jaja immer die gleichen 3 Nasen und dann auch nur die Hälfte des Satzes zitiert. :>




Stimmt, dann hätte man deine Falschaussage und unbegründete Schlechtredung auch noch bemerkt ;D




B2T:

Zwei neue Plektren, eins hart eins weich ;3


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Dezember 2010)

5 kleine Patches für 8&#8364; und den hier, für 4&#8364; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als Backpatch. 
Einen Mayhem Patch gabs auch noch gratis dazu.


----------



## Edou (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich? Ich hab mein 7tes Bandshirt (Helloween Keeper of the Seven Keys shirt) Und hoffe morgen kommt mein 8tes (Helloween - Walls of Jericho Shirt <3333)


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





XBox360 S + HardDisk
Bayonetta
Halo: Reach
3 Monate XBox-Live Gold
Homefront Vorbestellerbox


Der gute alte Postbote ;3


----------



## painschkes (18. Dezember 2010)

_Viel Spass damit! :-)_


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe auch was:

Keine Lust meine Programmieraufgabe endlich mal fertig zu machen. Die ist sowas von scheiße...

Und dann noch Zugang zu den Rift-Betas


----------



## Soramac (18. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Passend zum vereisen!


----------



## EspCap (18. Dezember 2010)

N neuen Mantel


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Viel Spass damit! :-)_





Merci, fehlt nurnoch der Fernseher ;D Joker, gib was ab!


----------



## painschkes (18. Dezember 2010)

_Hrhr..schon einen im Auge? :-)

@Esp - Bild? :]_


----------



## EspCap (18. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> _
> _@Esp - Bild? :]_







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (19. Dezember 2010)

_Gefällt mir! Woher/wieviel? :-)_


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Dezember 2010)

Meine Winterjacke :>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..und nen neues Portemonnaie.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Gefällt mir! Woher/wieviel? :-)_



Von Peek&Cloppenburg, Hersteller ist Jake*s (die Eigenmarke von P&K), gekostet hat er 200


----------



## Luminesce (19. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch neue Jacke
+





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
5 Pack davon. Ich liebe diese Bonbons


----------



## Dracun (19. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

7,99 € bei Ebay mit 2,99 Versand  Hehe


----------



## Olliruh (19. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hrhr..schon einen im Auge? :-)
> 
> @Esp - Bild? :]_





War eigentlich eher so daher gesagt, hab noch keinen im Blick ;D



B2T: Ne Erkältung -.- Naja, noch besserer Grund um an der Konsole zu hängen ;D


----------



## Ahramanyu (19. Dezember 2010)

Windows 7 Home Premium für 60 Euro. Konnte nicht mehr bis Januar warten.


----------



## EspCap (19. Dezember 2010)

Neues Polo und T-Shirt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (19. Dezember 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Meine Winterjacke :>
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



woher ?
die sieht schnicke aus *__*
ich galub aber ich bleib bei meiner Billabong Jacke ^__^


----------



## Olliruh (19. Dezember 2010)

I like ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hat meine Freundin mit gebracht, Spielen es schon seit Stunden... Meine Mutter ist in Zwischen auch süchtig danach.


----------



## Rayon (20. Dezember 2010)

grad geholt nach der letzten Klausur:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geilster Film mit Inception 2010 für mich!


----------



## Ennia (20. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3 Stück aus dem Einkauf - gerade geholt.


----------



## Asayur (20. Dezember 2010)

Nach langem hin und her, ne PS3 *freu* und ne Woche frei von 18:00 weg, das wird goil! *gg*


----------



## EspCap (20. Dezember 2010)

Neue Blurays... langsam fühl ich mich ein kleines bisschen wie Joker 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wobei entweder Salt oder Avatar verschenkt wird, nachdem ich weis was beim zu Beschenkenden schon vorhanden ist


----------



## Rayon (20. Dezember 2010)

Salt wollte ich mir auch zuerst holen, habe mich dann für Kick-Ass entschieden. Sehr genial. Die Tage werde ich mir wohl noch Avatar kaufen oder Robin Hood. Dunno. ^^


----------



## EspCap (20. Dezember 2010)

Nimm Avatar. Robin Hood hab ich im Kino gesehen, so gut ist der nicht. Und Avatar muss man einfach haben, das ist Pflicht


----------



## Rayon (20. Dezember 2010)

Avatar hab ich im Kino gesehen.. ich hab ihn geliebt. Hast du sonst noch eine Top-BluRay-Empfehlung? In Meiner Sammlung befinden sich derzeit Oceans Trilogy, Hangover, Casino Royale, Das Borune-Ultimatum, I am Legend, Inception, Kick-Ass, Wanted (großer Fehlkauf :S) und Gran Torino (< auch genial).


----------



## Olliruh (20. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind alle lieder drauf \o/


----------



## EspCap (20. Dezember 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> Avatar hab ich im Kino gesehen.. ich hab ihn geliebt. Hast du sonst noch eine Top-BluRay-Empfehlung? In Meiner Sammlung befinden sich derzeit Oceans Trilogy, Hangover, Casino Royale, Das Borune-Ultimatum, I am Legend, Inception, Kick-Ass, Wanted (großer Fehlkauf :S) und Gran Torino (< auch genial).



Ja, Avatar fand ich auch absolut Hammer. So gut, dass ich 5 Minuten nachdem ich aus dem Kino war den vollkommen überteuerten Soundtrack gekauft hab, voller Euphorie :S

Star Trek sollte man auf jeden Fall auch gesehen haben, wenn man dem Genre ein bisschen was abgewinnen kann. Ich hab mich vorher nie wirklich mit dem Star Trek Universium beschäftigt, aber es ist ein wirklich guter Film und die Weiten des Alls sehen auf Bluray einfach absolut umwerfend aus


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nimm Avatar. Robin Hood hab ich im Kino gesehen, so gut ist der nicht. Und Avatar muss man einfach haben, das ist Pflicht



Naja Ich finde Avatar reine Effect Orgie.


----------



## painschkes (20. Dezember 2010)

_War ein wenig unterwegs..

- LG E2350V
- Xbox 360 Slim 250GB
- Call of Duty BlackOps
- HDMI-Kabel

_


----------



## Olliruh (20. Dezember 2010)

Hab ich was verpasst ?
Gibts die Xbox 360 aufeinmal umsonst oder wieso kommt hier jeden Tage ein anderer mit ner neuen Xbox ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _War ein wenig unterwegs..
> 
> - LG E2350V
> - Xbox 360 Slim 250GB
> ...



Gz!  ^^

EDIT: Pain Schlisst du die Xbox an den Monitor?


----------



## painschkes (20. Dezember 2010)

_Ja mach ich - wieso? :-)

/Edit : Achja..danke ;-)
_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ja mach ich - wieso? :-)
> 
> /Edit : Achja..danke ;-)
> _



Ich hab es im Moment auch so das meine PS und Xbox am 24 Zoll Monitor angeschlossen habe...


----------



## painschkes (20. Dezember 2010)

_Is fast zu gross..wie ich in der Technik-Ecke schon sagte - aber man gewöhnt sich ja an alles ;-)_


----------



## EspCap (20. Dezember 2010)

Dickes GZ Paini 

Kinect auch geplant?


----------



## painschkes (20. Dezember 2010)

_Ne..davon halt ich nicht soviel 

Aber naja..man weiss ja nie..wenn's mein kleiner Bruder oder so unbedingt mal haben will _


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst ?
> Gibts die Xbox 360 aufeinmal umsonst oder wieso kommt hier jeden Tage ein anderer mit ner neuen Xbox ?




In paar Tagen ist Weinachten, Die Läden schmeißen mit Angeboten um sich und jeder muss eh Geschenke kaufen? ;D

@Painschkes WL ID? ;D



B2T: Ein Buch für meinen Vater zu Weinachten: "Das ungebildete Deutschland"


----------



## painschkes (20. Dezember 2010)

_painschkes ist mein Gamertag - Einfallsreich , nich? _


----------



## JokerofDarkness (20. Dezember 2010)

Ihr habt mich bestimmt schon vermisst!? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab die deutsche Alienbox wieder zurückgeschickt. War erstens zu teuer und hat mir optisch gar nicht gefallen.

Alien Quadrologie (UK - Holobox) - Amazon.co.uk für ca. 32€
Zwei Brüder - Amazon.de für 9,99€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bryan Adams - Amazon.de für 9,89€
Robyn - Amazon.co.uk für ca. 7€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MTV Unlimited 12 Monate (damit man auch mal Musik bei Musiksendern sieht) - Amazon.de für 30€
Sky Gutschein (1 Jahr Sky Welt + Welt extra) - ebay.de für 80€
Alphacrypt Modul - Amazon.de für 50€


----------



## painschkes (20. Dezember 2010)

_Schöne Ausbeute mal wieder ;-)_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Dezember 2010)

Paar neue Ikea Möbel, Pics kommen nach den auf bau.


----------



## Davatar (21. Dezember 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> MTV Unlimited 12 Monate (damit man auch mal Musik bei Musiksendern sieht) - Amazon.de für 30€


Es gibt tatsächlich ein Abo mit dem auf *Musik*sendern, auf denen nie *Musik* läuft, *Musik* läuft? Heut kann man echt mit allem Geld machen o_O


----------



## Potpotom (21. Dezember 2010)

Ist MTV mittlerweile so schlimm geworden? Damals kamen da nur um 23Uhr Beavis und Butthead (hiess das so?) und das wars auch schon - ansonsten kam da von Rock über Alternative bis in zu Metal eigentlich alles an Musik. Nur solch Technokram kam meist auf Viva.


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Dezember 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ist MTV mittlerweile so schlimm geworden? Damals kamen da nur um 23Uhr Beavis und Butthead (hiess das so?) und das wars auch schon - ansonsten kam da von Rock über Alternative bis in zu Metal eigentlich alles an Musik. Nur solch Technokram kam meist auf Viva.





50% "Reality" Shows + 20% US-Serien + 25% Popmusik + 5%Handywerbung = MTV


----------



## mastergamer (21. Dezember 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> 50% "Reality" Shows + 20% US-Serien + 25% Popmusik + 5%Handywerbung = MTV



/sign

Was Ich neues hab? Need for Speed Hot Pursuit.  Endgeiles Game.


----------



## MasterXoX (21. Dezember 2010)

3 Jack & Jones T-Shirts für nur 20 euro!  

edit: Achja und Geschenke für Muddi und Vaddi sowie Omi und Opi und nicht zu vergessen Tante und Onkel^^


----------



## Topperharly (21. Dezember 2010)

ne wii, schwarz+wii sports+wiisports restore+mario galaxy2 (eventuell+wiigun+house of the dead overkill^^)


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. Dezember 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Es gibt tatsächlich ein Abo mit dem auf *Musik*sendern, auf denen nie *Musik* läuft, *Musik* läuft? Heut kann man echt mit allem Geld machen o_O


Das sind mehrere Sparten Musiksender rund um MTV und VH1 und ja die spielen tatsächlich Musik. Hätte ich aber auch nicht gewusst, aber von Technisat bekam ich bei Registrierung des Digicorder ein 3 Monats Abo + Conax Cam gratis. Das hat mir so gut gefallen, dass ich da gerne 30&#8364; im Jahr ausgebe.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Dezember 2010)

Juhu,nun besitz ich alle Green Day Alben ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unbeschreiblich gut *.*


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. Dezember 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Unbeschreiblich gut *.*


Das unterschreibe ich!


----------



## Ogil (23. Dezember 2010)

3 Spiele fuer die XBox360: Dragon Age Ultimate Edition, Batman Arkham Asylum, Soul Calibur IV
1 Buch: "Ciaphas Cain, Defender of the Imperium" von Sandy Mitchell
paar Klamotten (Muetze, wuschlige Haushose, wuschlig-warme Jacke)
Geschenke fuer die Frau (hauptsaechlich Klamotten)

Damit waeren die Weihnachtseinkaeufe fast erledigt, heute wird nur noch eine Wagenladung Fresskram besorgt, damit wir uns ueber die Feiertage in den Winterschlaf begeben koennen...


----------



## Sunyo (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab 'nen Führerschein!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Dezember 2010)

PES 2011 für die PS3.

Hab es gewonnen. ^^


----------



## Ptolemeus (23. Dezember 2010)

neuen pulli und neue mütze


----------



## Olliruh (23. Dezember 2010)

epic nice 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich habs mir endlich wieder gekauft! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> epic nice
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab den hier ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



allerdings schon zum B-Day bekommen...

Neu habe ich noch das Greatest Hits Album von Blink 182...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Dezember 2010)

das album ist richtig imba *__*
hab ich auch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

so nice das teil 
erstes Weihnachtsgeschenk von Papa der morgen in den Urlaub fliegt..
den Rest bekomm ich nacher von ihm


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Dezember 2010)

Ohje, der Thread wird heute abend ganz schön leiden...


----------



## EspCap (24. Dezember 2010)

Jupp... 10 Seiten sollten wir schaffen.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Dezember 2010)

ach wo ... mein gebby waren doch alleine schon 20Seiten


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Dezember 2010)

So, dann fang ich mal an:

Bis jetzt ein lustiges Witze-Comicbuch und ein Flachmann Set mit Trichter und Bechern. Nachher gehts dann weiter zur nächsten Weihnachtsstation.


----------



## H2OTest (24. Dezember 2010)

Meine Freunde haben doch echt nen Vogel sagen ich denen "Nene wünsch mir nichts" und was kreig ich ? 5l alk in verschieden mischungsverhältnissen ...


----------



## Olliruh (24. Dezember 2010)

5liter ... die haben echt nen Knall ,dass reicht doch gerade mal für 1Wochenende


----------



## H2OTest (24. Dezember 2010)

ich habs nicht so mit alk ich trinke auch nix über 5 %  also hab ich jetzt n paar sixer für bis nächsten sommer stehen xD


----------



## Petersburg (24. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade eben bekommen


----------



## H2OTest (24. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Gerade eben bekommen



das man sowas noch mit 110 spielt ...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne gude Flasche Pech nach alter bergischer Rezeptur 
Dazu noch nen neuen Schal vom 1.FC Rut un Wiess


----------



## Petersburg (24. Dezember 2010)

H2OTest schrieb:


> das man sowas noch mit 110 spielt ...



Für sowas ist man doch nie zu alt


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Dezember 2010)

Hachja, die liebe Familie 

Zwei Hollister Oberteile und nen Adidas Schal ;3


----------



## OpSnoobOpS (24. Dezember 2010)

habe heute von mein schatzi Harry Potter 1 - 5 bekommen^^ ich habe mit mein schatzi harry potter 7 (1) geschaut habe und vorher gesagt habe das ich nicht mal 1 bis 5 kenne xD muss ehrlich sagen Harry potter ist voll cool , ka warum ich gegen Potter war *g*


----------



## Edou (24. Dezember 2010)

OpSnoobOpS schrieb:


> habe heute von mein schatzi Harry Potter 1 - 5 bekommen^^ ich habe mit mein schatzi harry potter 7 (1) geschaut habe und vorher gesagt habe das ich nicht mal 1 bis 5 kenne xD muss ehrlich sagen Harry potter ist voll cool , ka warum ich gegen Potter war *g*



Weil du Uncool warst? *g*


----------



## OpSnoobOpS (24. Dezember 2010)

kann möglich sein ^^ , habe mich aber sehr gefreut , teil 1 und teil 2 habe ich schon durch xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Dezember 2010)

Also ich Fang mal an....
16USB Stick
2 T-Shirts
Logitech G510 
HDMI Switch 
2 Meter HDMI Kabel
Bionic Commando [PC]
Fable 3 [Xbox 360]
motor Storm Pacific rift [PS3]
Red dead Redemption: Undead Nightmare [PS3]

Ich würde sagen Guter Loot, für dieses Jahr.


----------



## painschkes (24. Dezember 2010)

_Fable °_°

Viel Spaß mit allem Sam :-)_


----------



## H2OTest (24. Dezember 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Also ich Fang mal an....
> 16USB Stick
> Ich würde sageb Guter Loot, für dieses Jahr.



16g usb stick oder 16 usb sticks ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Dezember 2010)

Ein 16GB natürlich, was soll ich mit 16ten USB Sticks? 

EDIT: Danke Pain, könnten ja sonst mal Fable 3 zusammen Online Spielen.


----------



## H2OTest (24. Dezember 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ein 16GB natürlich, was soll ich mit 16ten USB Sticks?
> 
> EDIT: Danke Pain, könnten ja sonst mal Fable 3 zusammen Online Spielen.



naja 16 x 1 Gb stick =16g stick  vllt hast du ja lustige verwandten oder so


----------



## Nebola (24. Dezember 2010)

Parfüm
Dusch zeug
iPhone 4
Geld


----------



## Rayon (25. Dezember 2010)

Geld
Kamera
Klamotten
Saunapark-Gutschein 
Deo / Parfüm / Duschgel


----------



## Dominau (25. Dezember 2010)

Waccckkköööönnn Karte!

Geld, viel Geld

Tshirt's

Paar nette Spiele


----------



## EspCap (25. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten Geld, ein T-Shirt/ein Polo (die ich neulich schon gepostet hab), eine Karte für VanCanto/In Legend am 9.1 und diverses Kleinzeug. 
Heute und Morgen gibts nochmal was


----------



## painschkes (25. Dezember 2010)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst noch ein wenig Geld , Süßes und das was es immer gibt.. : Duschgel & Deo (sag mal..stink ich? ._.)

Heute nochmal 'ne Kleinigkeit..

-----

Selber hatte ich mir ne Xbox360 und nen Monitor gegönnt.. :-)_


----------



## Olliruh (25. Dezember 2010)

4 CD´s,Sweat Jacke ,Kinogutschein & [...]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

netbook


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. Dezember 2010)

Super Meat Boy für 3,50€ im Steamstore.


----------



## qqqqq942 (27. Dezember 2010)

z.B. Stromberg DVD -Box (1.-4. Staffel)


----------



## qqqqq942 (27. Dezember 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> [...]ein/e neu/e Freund/in,[...]



... naja ein wenig mehr Mühe kann man sich mit der Grammatik schon geben...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2010)

qqqqq942 schrieb:


> ... naja ein wenig mehr Mühe kann man sich mit der Grammatik schon geben...



Hmm ist auch nur ein paar Monate her...


----------



## ego1899 (27. Dezember 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hmm ist auch nur ein paar Monate her...



meinst du er is noch in der fuenften oder sechsten klasse, oder warum sollte sich das gerade in dieser zeit merklich verbessert haben tun? ;-D


----------



## ego1899 (27. Dezember 2010)

oh hoppla ein dopp... aehm fehler vom board... ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> meinst du er is noch in der fuenften oder sechsten klasse, oder warum sollte sich das gerade in dieser zeit merklich verbessert haben tun? ;-D



Mich wundert es bloß, dass man die Zeit hat sich alle Seiten durchzulesen


----------



## Edou (27. Dezember 2010)

WLAN Adapter für die Boxe X. 3 Monate XBOX Live und 800 MS Points (Die bald weg sind *g*)


----------



## MasterXoX (27. Dezember 2010)

Neues Laufwerk und die Logitech G500 Maus.


----------



## ego1899 (27. Dezember 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mich wundert es bloß, dass man die Zeit hat sich alle Seiten durchzulesen



haha nich nur das, auch die motivation... 
is auch irgendwie wie ne alte tv zeitschrift zu lesen...

"und wie is asassins creed so? soll ja bald der zweite teil kommen..."  

xD  herrlich...


----------



## Healor (27. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Monopoly Nostalgie Edition 

Macht echt was her und alles schön verpackt in einer Holzkiste.
Am geilsten ist die Währung, keine Euro, keine Mark sondern Reichsmark haha 

Auch neu: Star Wars Boxershorts (natürlich mit Motiven aus den alten Teilen), kam mir echt vor wie ein Nerd als ich damit zur Kasse ging


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> haha nich nur das, auch die motivation...
> is auch irgendwie wie ne alte tv zeitschrift zu lesen...
> 
> "und wie is asassins creed so? soll ja bald der zweite teil kommen..."
> ...





B2T: HTC LEGEND B**CH !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (27. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (27. Dezember 2010)

Was zur Hölle soll das sein^^ @Dropz


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. Dezember 2010)

eine Probe vllt?


----------



## ego1899 (27. Dezember 2010)

joa haett ich jetzt auch gesagt...


----------



## Dropz (27. Dezember 2010)

jup


----------



## MasterXoX (27. Dezember 2010)

Probe? wtf?^^


----------



## Healor (27. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Royal Probe vielleicht?


----------



## Dropz (27. Dezember 2010)

zerbrecht euch die Köpfe


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> zerbrecht euch die Köpfe


Naw... Lieber deine Sig anschauen, sieht so lecker aus :>

Achja, btt: heute hab ich 2. Ps3 Controller geholt :>


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Dezember 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Probe? wtf?^^



Starcraft 2 unso ?


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




+






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Hoffen wir die Anschaffung lohnt sich auf längere Zeit ;3


----------



## EspCap (28. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dazu passend:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Dezember 2010)

@EspCap: ui dann kannst ja endlich Bauer sucht Frau in HD gucken


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2010)

Hab ich mir auch als erstes gedacht, wer braucht schon die Sender in HD. Scheisse bleibt Scheisse ob SD oder HD ^^


----------



## ego1899 (28. Dezember 2010)

lol so ein tanz mist gibst du dir das echt...? 

auch wenn´s einem spaß macht, lustig find ich ja:  wenn du dir ein bein brichst und 4-6 wochen zeit hast weil du nur zu hause hockst und voll die zeit zum zocken hast kannste das dann haken mit dem spiel xD

(jaja schon klar man zockt was anderes, aber die vorstellung wenn man nich könnte... hm naja als ich´s mir nur gedacht und noch nich geschrieben hatte war´s irgendwie lustiger ^ ^)


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> lol so ein tanz mist gibst du dir das echt...?
> 
> auch wenn´s einem spaß macht, lustig find ich ja: wenn du dir ein bein brichst und 4-6 wochen zeit hast weil du nur zu hause hockst und voll die zeit zum zocken hast kannste das dann haken mit dem spiel xD
> 
> (jaja schon klar man zockt was anderes, aber die vorstellung wenn man nich könnte... hm naja als ich´s mir nur gedacht und noch nich geschrieben hatte war´s irgendwie lustiger ^ ^)




Ich antworte mal dementsprechend subjektiv und unvoreingenommen.

Ja, Mann! Sowas geb ich mia echt!

-.-



Nein, ernsthaft. Wenn ich mich verletzen sollte mache ich mir um andere Dinge sorgen als darum, nicht DacneCentral zocken zu können.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (28. Dezember 2010)

Als Prämie von der Firma bekommen.  Ich Liebe das Teil



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giggelidu (28. Dezember 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Nein, ernsthaft. Wenn ich mich verletzen sollte mache ich mir um andere Dinge sorgen als darum, nicht DacneCentral zocken zu können.



Bei dem Wetter die Straße überqueren dürfte schon riskanter für die Knochen sein, als so ein Tanzspiel.  

@Aeonflu-X: Gz zur Prämie!


----------



## Dropz (28. Dezember 2010)

will auch ein iPad


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter die Straße überqueren dürfte schon riskanter für die Knochen sein, als so ein Tanzspiel.
> 
> @Aeonflu-X: Gz zur Prämie!





Die Straße überqueren? Ich unterschreib mein testament bevor ich mir überhaupt Schuhe anziehe!




B2T: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der beste Schuh aller Zeiten!


----------



## MasterXoX (29. Dezember 2010)

Der Schuh is aber nicht der schönste wie ich finde 

Hab 2 neue T-Shirts, nen neuen Pullover und ne neue Jeans  Ach undn Hemd.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab n Glas voll dreeeck ich hab n Glas voll Dreeeeck und rat mal was da drin ist!


----------



## Olliruh (29. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*______________________*


----------



## Edou (29. Dezember 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich hab n Glas voll dreeeck ich hab n Glas voll Dreeeeck und rat mal was da drin ist!



dreck?


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. Dezember 2010)

Das ist ein Zitat aus Fluch der Karibik.


----------



## Edou (29. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das ist ein Zitat aus Fluch der Karibik.



Ehrlich? Hab gehört gibt sogar ein Remix auf Youtube. :S


----------



## dragon1 (29. Dezember 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Hab gehört gibt sogar ein Remix auf Youtube. :S



ein verdammt geniales Remix^^


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Dezember 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Der Schuh is aber nicht der schönste wie ich finde
> 
> Hab 2 neue T-Shirts, nen neuen Pullover und ne neue Jeans Ach undn Hemd.





Hab ihn eh in schwarz ;3



Ne neue Jeans von Hollister


----------



## Sethia (29. Dezember 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Als Prämie von der Firma bekommen.  Ich Liebe das Teil


Die mögen dich nicht sonderlich oder?


----------



## painschkes (29. Dezember 2010)

_Stimmt..wenn sie ihn mögen würden hätte er einen iMac / Mac Pro / Macbook Pro bekommen :-)_

_Ich hoffe mit diesem Satz habe ich den Flameversuch vereitelt..?_


----------



## Olliruh (29. Dezember 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Hab ihn eh in schwarz ;3



Ändert trotzdem nix daran dass sie häßlich wie die nacht sind


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ändert trotzdem nix daran dass sie häßlich wie die nacht sind



Geschmackssache huh?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Samsung F3 HD103SJ 1000 Gigabyte 32MB Cache 7200UPM. :>



Lebe wohl alte IDE Festplatten mit 80GB und 500GB und willkommen neue SATA die laut Tests jetzt 5x so schnell wie meine alte ist. <3 Schon neues Windows 7 Prof installiert und nun ca. 600GB Daten auf die neue Platte schaufeln...spannend. <3


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2010)

_- Eternal Sonata
- Fable II
- Fable III
- DragonAge Ultimate Edition

Alles für die Box <3

mal schauen was noch so kommt :-)_


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _- Eternal Sonata
> - Fable II
> - Fable III
> - DragonAge Ultimate Edition
> ...





DragonAge ist Großartig, aber ich glaube das brauche ich Dir nicht sagen ;DD


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2010)

_Öh...NÖ 

Habs aber noch nicht gespielt muss ich dazu sagen..aber hab bis jetzt nur gutes gehört..und bevor ich mir mal den zweiten Teil zulege wollte ich den ersten gespielt haben 

Deshalb auch erst Fable II dann Fable III 

_


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Öh...NÖ
> 
> Habs aber noch nicht gespielt muss ich dazu sagen..aber hab bis jetzt nur gutes gehört..und bevor ich mir mal den zweiten Teil zulege wollte ich den ersten gespielt haben
> 
> ...




Und Fable?



B2T: Getränke und Knaller für Silvester


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2010)

_Hab ich aufm PC schon ein paar mal durch - gibts doch für die Box garnicht - oder?

So..erstmal ne Runde BlackOps und dann den Rest installieren <3_


----------



## Raffzahl (30. Dezember 2010)

Ein Nokia 2720 fold in schwarz und eine neue Handynummer


----------



## Ptolemeus (30. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ich weiß ihr seid neidisch 
[media]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61OJFPRA1SL.jpg[/media]
[media]http://i48.tinypic.com/2m81c41.jpg[/media]


----------



## Ptolemeus (30. Dezember 2010)

omg es hat nicht funktioniert


----------



## The Reptil (31. Dezember 2010)

> file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/NM/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-4.pngich weiß ihr seid neidisch



saved my day danke (kein scheiß der Tag ist misst bis jetzt )


----------



## Rayon (31. Dezember 2010)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Ein Nokia 2720 fold in schwarz und eine neue Handynummer



Wenn du weiblich und attraktiv bist, sind folgende Zeilen für dich:

Ich bin Autor. Ich schreib grad an meinem neuen Buch. Dem Telefonbuch. Und deine Nummer fehlt mir da noch...

Andernfalls:
Steht hier nix interessantes für dich. *g*

BTT: Fifa11 bestellt


----------



## Raffzahl (31. Dezember 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> Wenn du weiblich und attraktiv bist, sind folgende Zeilen für dich:
> 
> Ich bin Autor. Ich schreib grad an meinem neuen Buch. Dem Telefonbuch. Und deine Nummer fehlt mir da noch...
> 
> ...



Made my day 

Weder weiblich noch attraktiv *hust* 

B2T: Vor 2 Tagen einen Film bestellt. Mal sehn, wann er ankommt.


----------



## EspCap (31. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



500 GB Seagate Go Flex (darauf nimmt der neue HD-Receiver auf  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lost Season 6 + Disturbia, beides auf Bluray.



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hab ich mir auch als erstes gedacht, wer braucht schon die Sender in HD. Scheisse bleibt Scheisse ob SD oder HD ^^ [/font]




Da hast du eigentlich Recht, ja. Aber ein Jahr werd ichs mal ausprobieren, danach kann ich ja schauen ob ich es noch will. 
Aktuell senden die Privaten leider auch kaum Zeug in HD...


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Dezember 2010)

hab mir nu ma um zu kucken WOTLK und Cata und 60 tage GTC gekauft.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2011)

Ich hab ein neues Jahr..höhö..höhö


----------



## Kartonics (1. Januar 2011)

ich auch wer noch?


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Ich hab ein neues Jahr..höhö..höhö




Hey ich auch


----------



## Skatero (1. Januar 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Hey ich auch



Ich nicht... scheisse...


----------



## Crucial² (1. Januar 2011)

Bin immer noch betrunken.


----------



## Yadiz (2. Januar 2011)

Longsleeves + Gürtel. Donnerstag angekommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (2. Januar 2011)

n kater vom feiern-.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2011)

Manoroth schrieb:


> n kater vom feiern-.-



Aber nur nen leichten


----------



## Yadiz (2. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Aber nur nen leichten



Der ist zum Glück wieder weg


----------



## Tyro (2. Januar 2011)

Ich hab unglaubliche Langeweile, keinen Bock mehr auf WoW und absolut kein Spiel im Haus was auch nur ansatzweise mein Interesse weckt! -.-


----------



## Legendary (2. Januar 2011)

Tyro schrieb:


> Ich hab unglaubliche Langeweile, keinen Bock mehr auf WoW und absolut kein Spiel im Haus was auch nur ansatzweise mein Interesse weckt! -.-


Da hat das Addon aber ganz schön lange gehalten. [Ironie off]


Ich hab paar Glücksbringer für 2011 bekommen, Schweinchen und so. :>


----------



## Olliruh (2. Januar 2011)

Tyro schrieb:


> Ich hab unglaubliche Langeweile, keinen Bock mehr auf WoW und absolut kein Spiel im Haus was auch nur ansatzweise mein Interesse weckt! -.-



Spiel doch Super Crazy Guitare Maniac Deluxe 3

oder League of Ledgends


----------



## Tyro (2. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Spiel doch Super Crazy Guitare Maniac Deluxe 3
> 
> oder League of Ledgends



Für ersteres bin ich zu grobmotorisch und letzteres hab ich auch schon ausprobiert!


----------



## Olliruh (2. Januar 2011)

Dann blas mir die Hacken


----------



## ego1899 (2. Januar 2011)

Du könntest alternativ auch ein Buch lesen, oder so


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Januar 2011)

Steam halt.... ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Januar 2011)

Kauf dir Super Meat Boy!


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (3. Januar 2011)

4 neue Cd´s.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:-)


----------



## Shadlight (3. Januar 2011)

zwei Heco Victa's 300


----------



## painschkes (3. Januar 2011)

_Ach..sieh an ;-)

Viel Spaß damit :]_


----------



## Shadlight (4. Januar 2011)

wenn Amazon den RX 467 unter 300€ hat, kann ich sie testen :S


----------



## Deanne (4. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wollte schon lange neue Stiefeletten haben, aber wenn man kein Leder trägt, ist das immer schwierig. Die Teile sind sportlich, gemütlich und halten trotzdem halbwegs warm.


----------



## Dropz (4. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (4. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon lange neue Stiefeletten haben, aber wenn man kein Leder trägt, ist das immer schwierig. Die Teile sind sportlich, gemütlich und halten trotzdem halbwegs warm.





/NEED


----------



## Deanne (4. Januar 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> /NEED



Ich bin mal so frei:

Zalando, Kolibri und viele andere Online-Shops führen die Teile. Die gängigen Größen sind meist weg, aber es wird immer nachbestellt. 

Heißen übrigens *VANS MIRAH.*


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Januar 2011)

Sehen auch echt schick aus


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Orange Box Uncut  werde ich jetzt gegen meine austauschen lassen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Siberia V2


----------



## Fauzi (4. Januar 2011)

Genau und in den Schuhen sieht man dann erst recht ob eine Frau laufen kann oder nicht. Auch fallen die X bzw. O Beine sehr stark auf.

Achja, und hässlich sind die Dinger übrigens auch.. Könnt Euch ja einfach ein Kondom über die Socken anziehen..


----------



## LiangZhou (4. Januar 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Genau und in den Schuhen sieht man dann erst recht ob eine Frau laufen kann oder nicht. Auch fallen die X bzw. O Beine sehr stark auf.
> 
> Achja, und hässlich sind die Dinger übrigens auch.. Könnt Euch ja einfach ein Kondom über die Socken anziehen..




Deine Schuhe sehen bestimmt alle großartig aus 



B2T: Neue Passfotos, wusste nicht das sie teilweise soviel kosten 



@eanne 

Danke sehr


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Januar 2011)

Einen neuen Bildschirm, da der alte nicht mehr wollte.

Muss mich erstmal an 1366 Bildschirmbreite gewöhnen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Januar 2011)

Naja irgendwo müssen die Krautstampfer der Buffed ladys ja auch reinpassen 

BTT: Neue Puddings


----------



## EspCap (4. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (4. Januar 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Genau und in den Schuhen sieht man dann erst recht ob eine Frau laufen kann oder nicht. Auch fallen die X bzw. O Beine sehr stark auf.



Oh, Männer kommentieren weibliche Schuhmode. Ich denke nur an Chucks und Skaterschuhe in Größe 47... ^^

@LiangZhou: 

Die Schuhe fallen wie normale Stiefeletten (knapp über den Knöchel) aus, nur dass sie etwas bequemer sind. Und krumme Beine machen sich meiner Meinung nach in Halbschuhen deutlich schneller bemerkbar. Mit "Krautstampfern" kommt man übrigens gar nicht in die Schuhe rein, da sie vorne sehr schmal geschnitten sind und nur obenrum locker fallen. Auf dem Foto sehen sie sehr breit aus, was sie aber nicht sind. Ich weiß nicht, welche Schuhgröße du hast, aber über Größe 40 könnte es schwierig werden. Das Fußbett ist sehr klein und schmal und mit einem breiten Fuß kriegt man wahrscheinlich Probleme.


----------



## Soramak (4. Januar 2011)

Also ich find solche Schuhe schick bei Maedchen, als es hier etwas kaelter war in Florida sind viele Maedchen mit solchen Schuhe rumgelaufen, aber halt so Stoff, art Fell.


----------



## Thoor (4. Januar 2011)

Mir gefallen solche Schuhe, besser also so Stöckelschuhkacke -.-"

@Topic: Neue Uhr und Neuer Wollmantel


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Januar 2011)

"Mankind: Have a Nice Day - A Tale of Blood and Sweatsocks"

720 Seiten für 5.80 Euro bei einer 5 Sternewertung auf Amazon nach 686 reviews (ca 550 in Deutschland). Da muss man zuschlagen!


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2011)

Rockstar Pack
Bully: Scholarship Edition
Grand Theft Auto 1, 2, III, IV, Episodes from Liberty City, San Andreas & Vice City
Mal ein Spiel entfernt, da indiziert und vielleicht nicht genannt werden darf :s
Max Payne 1 & 2
Midnight Club II
Wild Metal Country


----------



## Deanne (4. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Stöckelschuhkacke -.-"



Ich frage mich auch, wie man auf sowas im Winter durch den Schnell laufen will. Ich komme ja schon auf Turnschuhen kaum vorwärts.


----------



## Uachu (4. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Neue DJ Kopfhörer &#9829; Super Klang


----------



## EspCap (4. Januar 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Man Hunt



War das Teil in DE nicht auf dem Index? Oder verwechsle ich da was?


----------



## Dracun (4. Januar 2011)

Nein du irrst dich nicht. Aber wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter

Und beide Teile machen ab und an sogar ein wenig Spaß


----------



## H2OTest (4. Januar 2011)

Uachu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehen verdammt geil aus wie heißen die?


----------



## Olliruh (4. Januar 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> sehen verdammt geil aus wie heißen die?



Skullcandy ist viel besser :3


----------



## painschkes (4. Januar 2011)

_Pioneer HDJ 1000 - die goldene Variante ist allerdings eine Limited-Edition._


----------



## H2OTest (4. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Skullcandy ist viel besser :3



ma auf die schnelle geguckt... nö!

edit. Danke Painschkes


----------



## Olliruh (4. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die sind doch mega geil


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> [...]
> die sind doch mega geil


Sound nicht mehr als Durchschnitt und gehen gerne mal schneller kaputt. Höchstens gut als Styleteil.


----------



## H2OTest (4. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> die sind doch mega geil



hmm naja aber wir sind offtopic lass lieber im nachtschwärmer weiterreden


----------



## Deanne (4. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Sound nicht mehr als Durchschnitt und gehen gerne mal schneller kaputt. Höchstens gut als Styleteil.



Ich habe ähnliche Kopfhörer von Skullcandy und sehr zufrieden bin ich mit denen nicht. Sitz ist nicht ideal, Kabel für unterwegs wenig geeignet und der Klang ist auch nicht perfekt. Schade, dabei schauen sie schick aus. Für den Preis aber eher enttäuschend.


----------



## LiangZhou (4. Januar 2011)

Ich finde die Schuhe immernoch toll, bin aber Männlich und ich denke nicht das sie unisex sind ;3 Vielen Dank trotzdem für die Information!


----------



## Olliruh (4. Januar 2011)

Was habt ihr alle ?

Naja ok sie rutschen ein wenig aber wenn ich es richtig eingestellt habe ,sitzen die gut & ich will ja mit denen auch nicht joggen gehen..
Also zum Sound muss ich sagen ,dass es durch aus besseres gibt aber das ding hat nen richtig geilen bass...

& ich hab die jetzt seid 4Monaten & sie sind noch nicht 1Mal kaputt gegangen ,solange halten andere Kopfhörer bei mir nicht...
& Stylmäßig sind die mehr als geil


----------



## Ogil (4. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine neue Maus zum Zocken - nachdem sich die Vorgaenger-Maus als nicht zwergenfest erwiesen hat...


----------



## Deanne (5. Januar 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich finde die Schuhe immernoch toll, bin aber Männlich und ich denke nicht das sie unisex sind ;3 Vielen Dank trotzdem für die Information!



Verdammt, warum hatte ich dich als weiblich in Erinnerung? ^^


----------



## Uachu (5. Januar 2011)

Um kurz was zu den Kopfhörern zu sagen Skullcandy sind zum auflegen absolut ungeeignet
zu schlechte soundquali!

Sind die guten Pioneer HDJ-1000 Gold Limitied aber hat ja painschkes schon gesagt =)

*
*


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Verdammt, warum hatte ich dich als weiblich in Erinnerung? ^^




Ausgezeichnete Frage! x)


Hatte mal Skullcandy In-Ear-Plugs. Super Qualität, konnte mich echt nicht beshweren. Hielten was sie verprachen.....nen Monat lang >_>


----------



## Uachu (5. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grad bei Amazon bestellt, hoffe das Ding hält was es verspricht =)
Wenn nicht wirds eben zurückgeschickt!


----------



## EspCap (5. Januar 2011)

Hübsch... Quanta costa?


----------



## Uachu (5. Januar 2011)

339 Euronen
aber für nen FullCD Mixer mit USB SDCard MP3 Funktion mit 4 Kanal Mischpult annehmbar


----------



## EspCap (5. Januar 2011)

Joah, durchaus schick


----------



## Uachu (5. Januar 2011)

Werde berichten wenn er da ist ob es sich lohnt =)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Januar 2011)

Hm sieht schon schmuck aus das Teil


----------



## EspCap (5. Januar 2011)

Wär schön, danke


----------



## Davatar (5. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Verdammt, warum hatte ich dich als weiblich in Erinnerung? ^^


o_O Weil LiangZhou abartig weiblich schreibt und ich bisher auch immer dachte, das sei ne Frau O_o


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Januar 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> o_O Weil LiangZhou abartig weiblich schreibt und ich bisher auch immer dachte, das sei ne Frau O_o




Was zum.....wie kann man weiblich schreiben?


----------



## sympathisant (5. Januar 2011)

wie kann man abartig weiblich schreiben?


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Januar 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wie kann man abartig weiblich schreiben?



So:
Ja.. ich habe die auch seit Tagen! ^-^v
*-* niceeeee   

Etwas überspitzt.

Ich habe auch was neues, einen Kater.


----------



## EspCap (5. Januar 2011)

Frisch aus Schweden  (Keine Ahnung warum, eigentlich wars bei Amazon UK bestellt.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (5. Januar 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Frisch aus Schweden  ...



Das Spiel ist einfach nur großartig. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Dracun (5. Januar 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Frisch aus Schweden  (Keine Ahnung warum, eigentlich wars bei Amazon UK bestellt.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uff Deutsch?


----------



## EspCap (5. Januar 2011)

Glaub schon... ich habs auf Englisch installiert, aber bei der Installation konnte man die Sprache auswählen. 
Deutsch war auch dabei wenn ich micht recht entsinne...

Aber ich darf erstmal hunderte MB an Games For Windows Live Updates laden.... Yay.


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2011)

Drei weitere Monate ein versichertes Auto! <3


----------



## Dracun (5. Januar 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Glaub schon... ich habs auf Englisch installiert, aber bei der Installation konnte man die Sprache auswählen.
> Deutsch war auch dabei wenn ich micht recht entsinne...
> *
> Aber ich darf erstmal hunderte MB an Games For Windows Live Updates laden*.... Yay.


Is doch auch etwas neues!  Aber jut zu wissen , dank dir.


----------



## pampam (5. Januar 2011)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Onkyo TX*-*SR578*


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2011)

_Schönes Gerät - viel Spaß damit :-)_


----------



## Olliruh (5. Januar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Schönes Gerät - viel Spaß damit :-)_



das hast du nicht geschrieben als ich meine freundin neu hatte


----------



## Deanne (5. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musste ich einfach haben!!


----------



## Bendt (5. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Musste ich einfach haben!!



Haha, cool!! 

Ich hab mir als letztes 50.000 Gold beim Chinafarmer geholt.... nee Spaß! xD
Wollte nur sagen die Bettwäsche hat Style!!!


----------



## Uachu (7. Januar 2011)

Uachu schrieb:


> Werde berichten wenn er da ist ob es sich lohnt =)



Grad angekommen und ich muss sagen ich bin begeistert, super Verarbeitung und echt gutes Mischpult, werd die Tage mal nen Mix machen und hier einstellen!


----------



## Edou (8. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<333


----------



## Kuya (8. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Damit erstrahlt mein 1000 Jahre alter afrikanischer Buntschiefer Steintisch in ganz neuen Glanz!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich schon vor dem Jahreswechsel bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zavvi.com für zusammen ca. 30€ inkl. Versand




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Amazon.de aus dem Adventskalender für 11,95€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insgesamt 2x für ca. 35€ das Set inkl. Versand


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Januar 2011)

Ne Playstation 3!


----------



## Tilbie (8. Januar 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ne Playstation 3!



Wilkommen auf der dunklen Seite der Macht.... MUHAHAHAHAHA!

Ne, jetzt mal ernsthaft, viel spass damit


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Januar 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Wilkommen auf der dunklen Seite der Macht.... MUHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Ne, jetzt mal ernsthaft, viel spass damit


Danke! Bin auch grad mit ihr online! ;D


----------



## Legendary (9. Januar 2011)

Perle hat sich ne Wii in Schwarz gekauft mir Wii Sports und Mario Kart. Ist echt lustig aber die Grafik ist echt mal derbe billig wenn man die mit PS3 und Xbox vergleicht. Oo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Perle hat sich ne Wii in Schwarz gekauft mir Wii Sports und Mario Kart. Ist echt lustig aber die Grafik ist echt mal derbe billig wenn man die mit PS3 und Xbox vergleicht. Oo



Ganz ehrlich, wer das tut...


----------



## Legendary (10. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wer das tut...



Ja mei, alle 3 sind Konsolen. :> Und die PS3, die Wii und die Xbox360 sind in etwa zur selben Zeit rausgekommen...also wohl doch kein Äpfel-Birnenvergleich.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Januar 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ja mei, alle 3 sind Konsolen. :> Und die PS3, die Wii und die Xbox360 sind in etwa zur selben Zeit rausgekommen...also wohl doch kein Äpfel-Birnenvergleich.


An sich schon, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Wii von Anfang an auf das Motion Zeugs sehr stark gesetzt hat und damit andere Kunden erreichen wollten als PS3 und Xbox 360.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

die wii war von vornerein nie darauf ausgelegt mit high-end grafik zu überzeugen, sonst hätte mam hardware technisch mehr investiert.

dann hätte man aber auch nicht seine hauptzielgruppe (jüngere, familien und nichtzocker) auch nich durch den geringen preis ansprechen können

zudem brauchte man anfangs für mario spiele und spiele in celshading keine superprozessoren...


----------



## Aeonflu-X (10. Januar 2011)

32GB WiFi 
Und das beste ist, für umsonst.
Ich find´s gut.

Natürlich hat Apple da ein paar Faxxen gemacht wie:

Kein Usb Port

Kein Flash (kann aber mit Apps umgangen werden)

Da passen nichtmal meine normalen Kopfhörer rein o.O

Usw.

Kann mich aber im Endeffekt nicht wirklich beklagen da ich nichts bezahlt hab.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. Januar 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Da passen nichtmal meine normalen Kopfhörer rein o.O



Öhm... doch? Was verstehst du bitte unter 'normalen' Kopfhörern?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (10. Januar 2011)

Die z.B.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich hat das Teil einen ganz normalen 3,5 mm Klinke-Anschluss... da sollte jeder normale Kopfhörer passen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (10. Januar 2011)

Meinst du?
Ich mein sieht auch groß genug aus.

Hab schon versucht das reinzukriegen, vielleicht mit mehr Schmackes. 

Naja, Garantie hab ich eh noch druff.


----------



## EspCap (10. Januar 2011)

Man muss schon ein bisschen drücken, das muss ja auch einrasten


----------



## Aeonflu-X (10. Januar 2011)

Bin von meinem 5310 Nokia X.Press Music halt was anderes gewohnt.
Da "flutscht" es noch ordentlich. 

Naja, du hattest Recht.
Die passen, man muss nur Gewalt anwenden.


----------



## EspCap (10. Januar 2011)

Dafür halten sie auch ordentlich


----------



## Desdinova (12. Januar 2011)

Endlich! Ebay hat mich so lange warten lassen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deeeeen Pulli


----------



## Rayon (12. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woher? ders nice


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Januar 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> Woher? ders nice



Bei ESPRIT zufällig gefunden, war der letzte . 50€... gibt ihn aber auch noch in grau-schwarz und lila-schwarz(?)...


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

und


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

vorbestellt


----------



## Talagath (12. Januar 2011)

Lol... das liest du aber nicht ernsthaft...?


----------



## Kuya (12. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mir heute in einer Botique auch ein neues Oberteil gekauft.
mein altes hat den letzten Sommer nicht überlebt.
Mich ärgern nur die Preise, aber das ist ja nix neues. (50,- Euro). 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (13. Januar 2011)

Ein neues/altes Album von Megadeath (hatte ich damals als in noch bei Mutti wohnte, aber leider bei einem meiner ZIG Umzüge abhanden gekommen, wie der restliche Großteil meiner Comicsammlung, CD Sammlung etc *heul*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ein neues/altes Album von Megadeath (hatte ich damals als in noch bei Mutti wohnte, aber leider bei einem meiner ZIG Umzüge abhanden gekommen, wie der restliche Großteil meiner Comicsammlung, CD Sammlung etc *heul*



Du weißt aber schon, dass du Gesetzlich das Recht hast, jede deiner CD's die durch Verlust oder Beschädigung nicht mehr geht,
du jedoch im Besitz des Orginals bist, (oder Quittung) dir einfach wieder irgendwo runterzuladen. 

naja wobei bei alten "Klassikern" die Preise sowieso keinen mehr ein Bein ausreißen, und die Hüllem sehen einfach zu toll aus, um drauf zu verzichten.


----------



## Dracun (13. Januar 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass du Gesetzlich das Recht hast, jede deiner CD's die durch Verlust oder Beschädigung nicht mehr geht,
> du jedoch im Besitz des Orginals bist, (oder Quittung) dir einfach wieder irgendwo runterzuladen.
> 
> naja wobei bei alten "Klassikern" die Preise sowieso keinen mehr ein Bein ausreißen, und die Hüllem sehen einfach zu toll aus, um drauf zu verzichten.


Hab ja die CD´s nimmer und Quittungen hatte ich auch nie, da ich die damals zum Großteil alle von meiner Mum bekommen habe, als sie noch bei EMI gearbeitet hat.

Und die 4 € ,für eine CD in einem Super Zustand bei ebay gefunden, machen den Kohl auch nimmer fett.


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Hab ja die CD´s nimmer und Quittungen hatte ich auch nie, da ich die damals zum Großteil alle von meiner Mum bekommen habe, als sie noch bei EMI gearbeitet hat.
> 
> Und die 4 € ,für eine CD in einem Super Zustand bei ebay gefunden, machen den Kohl auch nimmer fett.



Naja, ich lass die Quittungen immer hinter den Booklets, (mehr aus Faulheit als Vorsorge), und lass meine CD's selber, in meinen Transport-Taschen.
Da lässt man oft mal was in CD'Playern von "Leih und Mietwagen, Partys, Freundinnen zurück.

Ursprünglich wollte ich mir ja jede meiner CD's brennen, und die Orginale in den Hüllen lassen, (aber auch da war ich wieder zu Faul dazu xD).

Da Schadenfreude ein guter Trost ist:

Ich hatte mal nen Kumpel, der auch nen ziemlichen Sammeltick mit CD's hatte, allein von dem hatte ich mehrere Gigabyte von Bands die ich noch nie gehört hatte.
Der hatte auf jedenfall so nen Tick, dass er immer auf Partys den CD-Player erobern, kontrollieren und verteidigen muss.
Der schleppte immer seine halbe Sammlung im Rucksack mit sich rum.

Wie du bestimmt schon ahnst, hat er natürlich irgendwann seinen Rucksack verloren.
(Hab selten einen dermaßen extremen Wutanfall erlebt).


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. Januar 2011)

paypal acc und Heroes of Newerth ;D


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Januar 2011)

Talagath schrieb:


> Lol... das liest du aber nicht ernsthaft...?




Was soll das denn heißen?

Ich liebe Katzen und bin halt vor längerer Zeit auf diese Buchreihe gestoßen.
Oder muss ich etwa ein Kind sein um sowas lesen zu dürfen?


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Was soll das denn heißen?
> 
> Ich liebe Katzen und bin halt vor längerer Zeit auf diese Buchreihe gestoßen.
> Oder muss ich etwa ein Kind sein um sowas lesen zu dürfen?



Ich vermute stark, dass er es etwas "kitschig" findet.
Aber es hätte schlimmer kommen können, Parry Horter! (aka, alle guten Romane waren ausverkauft^^). 

*Zigarettenanzünder beleuchtet (Neu OVP) 
Artikel-Nr.: 851094 - 13
Preis nur 7,95 EUR *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (13. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zodiac leider ohne Wendecover, dafür im Querformat. Auch mal was neues O_o


----------



## Olliruh (13. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Januar 2011)

Von privater Hand einen Dvico Tvix 6500 günstig geschossen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch ein paar Blu-ray`s von Amazon.de für 29,99€ (Bond) und 14,95€ (Duell)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab dann auch gleich mal *Bilder meiner umfangreichen DVD und Blu-ray Sammlung* gemacht!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> és



lolz exakt die Treter bekomm ich (hoffentlich) Morgen in grün zugestellt
dazu noch schöne rote lakai schuhe  und gute oldschool vans 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Januar 2011)

Hm, Schuhe?
Apropo.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Neu^^ Und 4 nette Pullis. Ach und ne Kr3w jeans.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

+


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Yeahhhh und dazu noch ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. Januar 2011)

Neue InEars, nachdem meine Alten neulich bei 180 über die Autobahn geschlittert sind 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. Januar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Geiler Film 

BTT: 2 neue Dubstep Sampler und IE 8 ^^


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (15. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab noch nie ( ausser Germanikus ) so einen Witzigen Film gesehen .


----------



## LiangZhou# (16. Januar 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Neue InEars, nachdem meine Alten neulich bei 180 über die Autobahn geschlittert sind




Meine teuren Skullcandy Kopfhörer haben nicht länger gehalten als die 8€ Dinger die ich heute nach nem Monat kaputt gemacht habe. Was mache ich falsch?!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. Januar 2011)

LiangZhou# schrieb:


> Meine teuren Skullcandy Kopfhörer haben nicht länger gehalten als die 8€ Dinger die ich heute nach nem Monat kaputt gemacht habe. Was mache ich falsch?!



Naja, bei Skullcandy zahlt man eben auch ziemlich für den Namen... und wirklich teuer sind die ja nicht, im Vergleich.

Wobei gute Namen leider auch kein Garant für gute Qualität sind... ich hatte zwei mal InEars von UltimateEars, beide ziemlich teuer (~ 100 €) - beide haben kein halbes Jahr bis zum Kabelbruch gehalten. Gab zwar Garantie und Erstattung, aber trotzdem nervig.


----------



## Lari (17. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rennt


----------



## painschkes (17. Januar 2011)

_Alles andere wäre auch schlimm ;-)

Viel Spaß damit :]_


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Januar 2011)

Ich hab absofort *MINECRAFT*


----------



## Legendary (17. Januar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Rennt



Geiles Teil! Hat bestimmt 250+ gekostet? 


Dieses Jahr wirds echt Zeit für nen neuen...der alte ist ja doch schon 2...^^


----------



## painschkes (17. Januar 2011)

_ Die sollte ~200€ gekostet haben - alles andere wäre zu teuer._


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (18. Januar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _ Die sollte ~200€ gekostet haben - alles andere wäre zu teuer._



210Euro. Örtlicher Händler, dafür Umtausch vor Ort eben.


----------



## NexxLoL (18. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist zwar "nur" die 8GB Variante, hätte aber trotzdem nie geblaubt, dass ich jemals so viel Geld für einen "Mp3-Player" ausgeben werde^^
Bin sehr zu Frieden, die Auswahl an Apps ist ja mal riesig


----------



## Gazeran (20. Januar 2011)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab die 32GB version, von der poste ich hier grad sogar xD

Uuuuuuuuund mein persönliches mega highlight!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Daft Punk ftw!


----------



## Olliruh (20. Januar 2011)

Endlich sind die Blink 182 Konzert Karten daa *____________________*


----------



## Legendary (20. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Endlich sind die Blink 182 Konzert Karten daa *____________________*



Gibts die immer noch? Oo


@Vorposter: Der Tron Soundtrack ist einfach derb perfekt! <3


----------



## Gazeran (20. Januar 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Gibts die immer noch? Oo
> 
> 
> @Vorposter: Der Tron Soundtrack ist einfach derb perfekt! <3


Aber wie DDDD
Wenn die mal wieder ne Tour machen bin ich 100% dabei meine preisgrenze liegt bei 200€ xD


----------



## Olliruh (20. Januar 2011)

Wen ?

Blink ?
natürlich 24.6.11 in Essen *__*


----------



## Legendary (20. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wen ?
> 
> Blink ?
> natürlich 24.6.11 in Essen *__*



Joa Blink...ich kann mich noch an deren 1. Hit erinnern...da war ich 14, knapp 15.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Januar 2011)

Blink & Green Day ,die beiden Bands gibt es schon soooo ewig & sind beide imba toll :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2011)

Hab neue Boxershorts, bäääääääm


----------



## Deanne (20. Januar 2011)

Geburtstagsgeschenke!!

- Bargeld
- Blumengesteck
- Gummibärchen ohne Gelatine
- Super Mario Allstars Jubiläumsedition
- Badekugeln


----------



## LiangZhou# (21. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Geburtstagsgeschenke!!
> 
> - Bargeld
> - Blumengesteck
> ...




Herzlichen Glückwunsch ;3


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. Januar 2011)

Medieneinkäufe der letzten Woche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (21. Januar 2011)

LiangZhou# schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch ;3



Nachträglich bitte. Es war schon am 18. soweit. ^^


----------



## Legendary (21. Januar 2011)

Wie isn Männertrip? Bin am überlegen mir den mal auszuleihen, sah ja im Kino damals ganz lustig aus.


----------



## Soramac (21. Januar 2011)

Black Hawk Down würde ich gerne mal auf Bluray sehen!


----------



## Uachu (21. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider is der Bassklang zum kotzen, aber für TS3 ausreichend!
Und als Übergangsheadset kann man es hernehmen!


----------



## Dracun (21. Januar 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


The Reaping .. ist genial der Film


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. Januar 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wie isn Männertrip? Bin am überlegen mir den mal auszuleihen, sah ja im Kino damals ganz lustig aus.


Sag ich Dir am WE!



Dracun schrieb:


> The Reaping .. ist genial der Film


Jupp vor allem für die bezahlten 7,11€!


----------



## Dracun (21. Januar 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Jupp vor allem für die bezahlten 7,11€!


HeHe .. aha ja wann schreibste wieder was in deinen Blog? Sehr interessant das ganze nämlich ist


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. Januar 2011)

Für dieses WE ist ein neuer Blogeintrag geplant. Kostet halt auch immer etwas an Zeit das Ganze.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. Januar 2011)

Gestern noch zwei Nachzügler erhalten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (23. Januar 2011)

Einmal 
Hexenküsse von Jason Dark für 1 € bei ebay



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Race Driver Grid für 9,99 bei ebay neu & OVP



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (23. Januar 2011)

Ich bin seit einer Woche stolzer Benutzer eines eBook Readers. Die Auswahl fiel mir nicht leicht. Es ist letztendlich ein Sony PRS-350 geworden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rechte des Bildes liegen bei Sony Europe LTD​


----------



## Uachu (23. Januar 2011)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich bin seit einer Woche stolzer Benutzer eines eBook Readers. Die Auswahl fiel mir nicht leicht. Es ist letztendlich ein Sony PRS-350 geworden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie issn das so zum lesen?
Weil am Monitor lesen is nich so ganz mein Fall aber such schon lang ne Alternative!


----------



## painschkes (23. Januar 2011)

_Muss der Bilderquote wirklich sein? Sonst stört mich sowas ja nicht..aber..der Post ist genau hinter deinem.. _


----------



## Soramac (23. Januar 2011)

ja jetzt komm painschkes... ;p So Deutsch müssen wir auch nun wieder nicht sein!


----------



## Maladin (23. Januar 2011)

Uachu schrieb:


> Wie issn das so zum lesen?
> Weil am Monitor lesen is nich so ganz mein Fall aber such schon lang ne Alternative!



Zum Lesen und Herumtragen macht sich ein eInk Reader richtig gut. Es ist augenschonend und da das Gerät nur für den einmaligen Seitenaufbau Strom verbraucht, hält der Akku einige Zeit. 

Da das Display keine Hintergrundbeleuchtung hat braucht man immer eine sekundäre Lichtquelle. Es ist also wie mit einem echten Buch. Das Schriftbild und der Kontrast sind einwandfrei. Man kann sich beim Sony Reader PRS-350 auch komplexere PDF Dokumente mit technischen Zeichnungen anschauen.

Wer viel liest, dem kann ich einen eBook Reader nur empfehlen. Bei den Preisen für elektronische Bücher muss noch etwas gemacht werden. Derzeit sind sie fast so teuer, wie normale Paperbacks.

/wink maladin


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Januar 2011)

Zwar noch nicht da, aber schonmal Ankündigung: iPad 2  Hoffe es kommt bald.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (24. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (24. Januar 2011)

Grad eben bei MediaMarkt beim Stöbern gesehen und gekauft *gg*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit 4 Stk Anaglyphen Pappbrillen xD

und ein Film, den ich mal per zufall in der Hand hatte danach nicht mehr fand und jetzt gekauft habe:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf den bin ich echt gespannt


----------



## Yadiz (24. Januar 2011)

Woot, ich wusste noch nicht, dass Deadspace 2 veröffentlich wurde. Gleich die Tage mal holen =)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

uuuund ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




... für 10 &#8364; gefunden  (beides zusammen natürlich)


----------



## JokerofDarkness (24. Januar 2011)

Die mittlerweile tägliche BD Lieferung. Diesmal von Amazon.de:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Südsee (Digipak) - für 10,97€
Kindsköpfe - 15,97€
Verrückt nach Dir - 15,97€


----------



## Deanne (24. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe ich Freitag noch nachträglich geschenkt bekommen. Neue Games kann man ja immer gebrauchen.


----------



## Dracun (24. Januar 2011)

Hihi  Grad bekommen auf Ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150550336526&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. Januar 2011)

Ich glaub mir wär so ein E-Book zuwider.
Da halt ich doch lieber ein echtes Buch in der Hand. Obwohl zum verreisen wärs bestimmt knölle.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht schon mächtig Spaß, die Lernkurve ist aber echt brutal.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Januar 2011)

schon gesehen (sofern es nur den einen gibt...)

äußerst blutig, zieht sich ab der hälfte da sehr vorhersehbar...

und die abgeklärte, superharte, terminatormäßige durch nicht beeindruckende amazone als hauptfigur raubt jegliche spannung die sich hätte aufbauen können. düster is es leider dann auch nich mehr...

ach ja und den ami zeichenstil mag ich auch nich... ^^

aber is vielleicht alles geschmackssache 

will gar nich wissen was du bezahlt hast... ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> will gar nich wissen was du bezahlt hast... ^^


9€


----------



## ego1899 (25. Januar 2011)

hmmmm kaaay...

da konntest ja nich sooo viel falsch machen...
hätte mir dafür eher ne pizza bestellt...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Yeeeessssss


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. Januar 2011)

Eine gute Mischung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beides sehr geile Alben, aber 30STM ist der Oberhammer. Die Jungs habe ich letztes Jahr live gesehen - noch geiler !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Beides sehr geile Alben, aber 30STM ist der Oberhammer. Die Jungs habe ich letztes Jahr live gesehen - noch geiler !



Hab sie auch Live gesehen, in Hamburg.  War unbeschreiblich...


----------



## Olliruh (25. Januar 2011)

Billy Talent Cover in Cowardice ist zurzeit mein Lieblingslied *__*

Ich hör es den ganzen Tag ,meine Güte ist das geil !!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute angekommen. War längst überfällig das ich es mir mal organisiere.


----------



## Zhiala (25. Januar 2011)

Ein Auto! 

1700€ für meinen 8 Jahre alten, feuchten, zermatschten Gammel-Twingo bekommen und von den Rest- Ersparnissen einen hübschen neuen (naja, gebrauchten^^) Yaris gekauft

Der größte Vorteil sind 2 Türen mehr und 2 Liter Benzin/100km weniger *g* Da ist mal Platz für den Hund (sie ist etwas größer) und die Einkäufe zugleich ohne das Madamchen Nami schonmal die Qualität unseres Abendessens prüft (wenn es Fleisch enthielt)

ja, es ist keine Nobelkarosse aber um 100% besser und komfortabler als vorher und sogar mit Klimaanlage und ordentlichem Radio )versucht mal ein einfaches CD-Deck in nen Twingo zu bauen *grml* Ohne Wechsler (oder mit Kasette)geht wegen dieser idiotischen Schieflage nix und schon gar nicht aufm Dorf wo die Staßen Löcher bis Timbuktu haben^^ und wenns dann drin ist hat die Karre nen Verbraucher und die Batterie sagt nix mehr)


----------



## Davatar (26. Januar 2011)

Tempo-Wars 2: Der Aufstand der Plagiate



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne im Ernst: ne Menge Taschentücher, bin erkältet


----------



## EspCap (26. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Black Hawk Down hat ein schickes Fail-Wendecover. Das Teil ist zwar auf beiden Seiten bedruckt, hat aber auch auf Beiden das formschöne FSK Logo. Um genau zu sein sind die beiden Seiten so gut wie identisch.


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Januar 2011)

Zählt ein Teller Milchreis auch als neu?


----------



## Deanne (26. Januar 2011)

Eine Freundin aus Japan hat mir Süßigkeiten geschickt! <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou# (26. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Eine Freundin aus Japan hat mir Süßigkeiten geschickt! <3




Oreo White und KitkTa Strawberrycake OMFG


----------



## Olliruh (26. Januar 2011)

Ich würd die nicht essen ,endet evt mit Milzbrand 

war doch nur Spaß 

Guten Hunger !


----------



## EspCap (26. Januar 2011)

LiangZhou# schrieb:


> Oreo White und KitkTa Strawberrycake OMFG



Es kommt aus Japan, es muss episch sein <3


----------



## Deanne (26. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich würd die nicht essen ,ändet evt mit Milzbrand



Doofe Kommentare enden eventuell mit einem Rechtschreibflame.



LiangZhou# schrieb:


> Oreo White und KitkTa Strawberrycake OMFG



Nicht nur das. Es sind auch welche mit Mochi-, Grünem Tee- und Tiramisu-Geschmack dabei. Und noch viel mehr...


----------



## Soramac (26. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Schoene Alben, vielleicht gefaellt dir noch Breathe Carolina. Solltest mal reinhoeren!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Schoene Alben, vielleicht gefaellt dir noch Breathe Carolina. Solltest mal reinhoeren!



Kenne ich schon, ist aber leider nicht so mein Fall...  Das Cover von U2 (with or without you?) und IDGAF find ich ganz gut...


----------



## Soramac (26. Januar 2011)

Hmm, hab die live gesehen und die waren wirklich spitze. Can I Take You Home? ist auch noch ein gutes Lied, ansonsten sind das eigentlich so die drei Bands die ich zurzeit hoere, Muse, 30 Seconds to Mars und Breathe Carolina, obwohl Empire of the Sun auch noch gut ist (:


----------



## Shourijo (26. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Eine Freundin aus Japan hat mir Süßigkeiten geschickt! <3



Ich beneide dich, will die Süßigkeiten auch haben


----------



## LiangZhou# (27. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Doofe Kommentare enden eventuell mit einem Rechtschreibflame.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicht nur das. Es sind auch welche mit Mochi-, Grünem Tee- und Tiramisu-Geschmack dabei. Und noch viel mehr...





Mit Mochi-Geschmack? Okay, das klingt gewöhnungsbedürftig 


B2T: nen weißen und importierten TeenieWeenie (Ja,es heißt wirklich so) Pullover von dem ich lieder kein Bild find


&#8364;: Wieso spinnt mein Account wieder rum?


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (27. Januar 2011)

I got a brand new pair of rollerskates,You got a brand new key.


----------



## nirvanager1 (27. Januar 2011)

Hab meine Xbox 360 verkauft um mir die tage ne ps3 zu kaufen ;D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 2 Hemden...


----------



## Gazeran (27. Januar 2011)

nirvanager1 schrieb:


> Hab meine Xbox 360 verkauft um mir die tage ne ps3 zu kaufen ;D


Mein Beileid...
Das is echt schlimm...
Das einzige was ich an der PS3 mag ist das sie Bluerays abspielen kann, ansonsten ist die Xbox 360 viel besser (meine meinung)
Dass macht auch der Dildo-Move-Controler nich wieder gut, Kinect Rockt da mehr.
Und der winzige Grafikunterschied is auch ein Witz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Mein Beileid...
> Das is echt schlimm...
> Das einzige was ich an der PS3 mag ist das sie Bluerays abspielen kann, ansonsten ist die Xbox 360 viel besser (meine meinung)
> Dass macht auch der Dildo-Move-Controler nich wieder gut, Kinect Rockt da mehr.
> Und der winzige Grafikunterschied is auch ein Witz



Du sagst ja auch nicht Ferrari ist besser als VW... es kommt halt drauf an, auf was man steht. Wenn man eher MP zockt dann holt man sich ne 360... wenn man eher auf Singleplayer steht holt man sich ne PS3. Beide Konsolen haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. WENN ich mir ne 360 kaufen würde, dann halt für bestimmte Spiele wie Halo oder Alan Wake. Und bei der PS3 ist es doch das gleiche... God of War oder Heavy Rain. Im Endeffekt kommt es auf dich an, keine Konsole ist besser/schlechter (außer die Wii  ).


----------



## Gazeran (27. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Du sagst ja auch nicht Ferrari ist besser als VW... es kommt halt drauf an, auf was man steht. Wenn man eher MP zockt dann holt man sich ne 360... wenn man eher auf Singleplayer steht holt man sich ne PS3. Beide Konsolen haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. WENN ich mir ne 360 kaufen würde, dann halt für bestimmte Spiele wie Halo oder Alan Wake. Und bei der PS3 ist es doch das gleiche... God of War oder Heavy Rain. Im Endeffekt kommt es auf dich an, keine Konsole ist besser/schlechter (außer die Wii  ).


Stimmt die spezifischen Spiele habe ich vergessen ^^"
God of War macht schon Fun 
Aber mein fall sind eher so Halo sowie dieses Elementar Spiel von der Xbox 360 (Kameo?)

Und nix gegen die Wii  hab die auch hier rumstehen und für Mehrspielerspiele, wo die Grafik eher 2t rangig ist ist das ding einfah perfekt.
Wario Ware is immer nen knaller xD


----------



## Uachu (27. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

5 Euro im Mister und Lady Jeans =)
Echts Schnäppchen freu mich tierisch da ATARI einfach kult ist =)


----------



## Deanne (28. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- LUSH Duschgel "It's Raining Men"
- LUSH Duschgel "Happy Hippy" (werde ich aber wohl verschenken)
- MAC Mascara
- Oscar Wilde - "Das Bildnis des Dorian Gray"
- Juicy Couture - Viva la Juicy (Parfüm)

Eine kurze Jeans und einen neuen Pulli habe ich auch, aber die wollte ich nicht auch noch auf das Bild quetschen. 
Schlimm genug, wieder mit der Wackelkamera meiner Ma knipsen zu müssen, weil ich meine immer irgendwo vergesse.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (29. Januar 2011)

Von thehut.com für je ca 5,71€:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2011)

The Black Parade ist der Hammer, eines meiner Lieblingsalben...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (29. Januar 2011)

Vom Expert mein Blu-ray Filmtitel Nummer 526 für 18,99€:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FSK Logo kann ohne Rückstände vorsichtig sauber abgezogen werden.


----------



## LiangZhou# (29. Januar 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Vom Expert mein Blu-ray Filmtitel Nummer 526 für 18,99€:
> 
> 
> FSK Logo kann ohne Rückstände vorsichtig sauber abgezogen werden.




Sehr stylisch!



Nen brandneuen original Rubik's Cube x)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. Januar 2011)

Hachja The Expendables war echt ein klasse Film
Muss mir die BD auch mal organisieren

Mein neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Fernseher hab ich schon Länger, sicher bald Monat ohne das ich ausgepackt habe, hatte einfach nie Zeit. ^^


----------



## Olliruh (30. Januar 2011)

Epic Win *__*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (30. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Epic Win *__*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha soll ich dir mal sagen was bei mir vorm pc steht ? ;D


----------



## Olliruh (30. Januar 2011)

Schieß los


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Epic Win *__*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed *.*


----------



## H2OTest (30. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schieß los






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. Januar 2011)

In dieser Form schon etwas Neues, denn endlich bin ich mit meinem Rack im Wohnzimmer komplett fertig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der komplette Eintrag samt Aufbauanleitung ist wie gehabt in meinem Blog zu finden!


----------



## painschkes (30. Januar 2011)

_Wann adoptierst du mich denn nun? 

Spaß beiseite -> Wie immer _


----------



## Dropz (30. Januar 2011)

*staun*  wie geil


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Januar 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> In dieser Form schon etwas Neues, denn endlich bin ich mit meinem Rack im Wohnzimmer komplett fertig:



Mal ne Frage. Was ist das da für ne schmucke Wand hinter dem Bildschirm ?


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2011)

_Die hat er selbst gebaut - ist Lamitnat.

Hier das "How to" : Klick mich!_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Januar 2011)

das sieht absolut grandios aus


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Evil Empire und Rage Against the Machine von RATM, The Pick of Destiny von Tenacious D uuuund Große Freiheit von Unheilig... Jippi Yeah


----------



## Lari (31. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rockt


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank Euch allen!


----------



## Wolfmania (1. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin mal auf die 3D-Fähigkeit gespannt !


----------



## Set0 (1. Februar 2011)

Ein Vorstellungsgespräch bei einer dämlichen Zeitarbeiterfirma...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raaawr ich liebe es, Styloooow 

Dazu noch ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 +  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Februar 2011)

1000g

[font="arial, sans-serif"] Rambutan ;D[/font]


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Februar 2011)

Die Krude Idee jetzt mit H.P. Lovecraft anzufangen O_o


----------



## LiangZhou# (1. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




^_^


----------



## Makalvian (1. Februar 2011)

So nachdem ich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



durch habe , jetzt die Eisenhorn Trilogie.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (1. Februar 2011)

Einen US-iTunes Account, dank Sora


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Februar 2011)

aha, und was bring dir einen US Itunes Account?


----------



## Dracun (2. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Heute Endlich angekommen, gestern gabs schon GRID ... HIHI ... Treiber auch schon gesucht und geladen & heute abend wird zum ersten Mal mit Lenkrad gefahren .. uiiih


----------



## Edou (2. Februar 2011)

Helloween - Walls of Jericho [Expendet Edition]
Helloween - Master of the Rings [Expendet Edition]
Helloween - Keeper of the Seven Keys - The Legacy [ICH HAB DIE KEEPER TRILOGIE VOLLENDET, YEAH!]


----------



## EspCap (2. Februar 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> aha, und was bring dir einen US Itunes Account?



Zum Beispiel Dead Space und andere Sachen, die im deutschen AppStore nicht erlaubt waren.


----------



## Legendary (2. Februar 2011)

LiangZhou# schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß damit, ist einfach ein sehr perfektes Album, Marteria ist wahrlich ein genialer Rapper! <3333


Tipps von mir: Materia Girl, Der Tag an dem Michael Jackson starb und Sekundenschlaf


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. Februar 2011)

Von Amazon.de wieder ein wenig Post bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daylight - 12,97€

*Aus der 4 für 3 Aktion zu je 9,74€*
Demolition Man 
Tödliche Weihnachten
The Losers

Der 4te steht noch aus.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (3. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. Februar 2011)

_Schöne Auswahl Joker ;-)

-----

@Jigsaw : Viel Spaß damit :-)

Welche Ausstattung? 27" ist ja schonmal super :]_


----------



## Healor (3. Februar 2011)

6 Selitronplatten, 3x 3mm und 3x 6mm
Nachschub an Balsaholz
Diverse Abtönfarben
Heki Schilf
Noch mehr veschiedenes Grünzeugs
Blister mit Sigvald, der Prachtvolle (der coolste der coolen)
Blister mit einer Mini eines englischen Herstellers
Und paar anderes Kleinzeug

Und wer draufkommt für was das alles ist der bekommt... nichts


----------



## LiangZhou# (3. Februar 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit, ist einfach ein sehr perfektes Album, Marteria ist wahrlich ein genialer Rapper! <3333
> 
> 
> Tipps von mir: Materia Girl, Der Tag an dem Michael Jackson starb und Sekundenschlaf




Mhm, nächste Woche Donnerstag seh ich hin live


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (3. Februar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Schöne Auswahl Joker ;-)
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



I5 mit Standardkonfiguration :>


----------



## painschkes (3. Februar 2011)

_Genau den hatte ich auch - viel Spaß damit :-)_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Februar 2011)

Nen Außenbandriss-..-


----------



## Kecoa (4. Februar 2011)

Einen Daihatus Sirion...mit totalen Anfahrtsproblemen


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Poster geschenkt bekommen <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<3 <3 <3 

Morgen wird sie abgeholt


----------



## Desdinova (4. Februar 2011)

Schönes Teil!
Was ist es denn für eine? Epiphone, Gibson, PRS

Edit:
Die Regler sehen sehr nach PRS aus


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2011)

Ist ne WESTONE P5XLEB 

Dazu gab es noch nen Verstärker, ebenfalls Westone, ne Gigbag, Pleks und nen Gitarrenständer...


----------



## Desdinova (4. Februar 2011)

Hui, da hab ich ja weit daneben gegriffen , aber LPs sind ja recht verbreitet. Sieht für den Preis auf jeden Fall sehr ansprechend aus. Cool ist auch, dass die PUs jeweils einen Volume-Regler haben. So hast du mit deinem PU-Switch auch gleich nen Killswitch.


----------



## pampam (4. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garafalo (4. Februar 2011)

Hawx2, das Wochenende ist gerettet *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Februar 2011)

Neue Kopfhörer von Phillips/O'Neil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Funktionieren super 



PS: ENDLICH geht mein Account wieder^^


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2011)

Neue Sigi :>

Element ,Schalke & Mega Lama 4 eva &#9829;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bääääääääääm ne ESP LTD EC-50, wurde doch keine Westone.


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Februar 2011)

Vorbestellt:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Februar 2011)

Du Hund  ...... Leider fehlt mir diesen Monat echt das Geld um dieses, hoffentliche, Sahnestück zu bestellen


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Du Hund  ...... Leider fehlt mir diesen Monat echt das Geld um dieses, hoffentliche, Sahnestück zu bestellen




Ich freu mich schon mega wie ein kleines Kind drauf  
Mein Freund hatte so ein Glück und zockt die closed Beta ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





<3


----------



## Buffed.deUserin (6. Februar 2011)

ich beglückwünsche alle die was neu haben!


----------



## Dracun (6. Februar 2011)

> Der Charakter der Dr. Temperance Brennan wurde von der US-amerikanischen Anthropologin und Bestsellerautorin Kathy Reichs für ihr 1997 erschienenes Romandebüt Déjà Dead (dt. Titel: Tote lügen nicht) erschaffen. Aus dem Roman entstand eine Buchreihe. Bei der Fernsehserie Bones handelt es sich allerdings nicht um eine Verfilmung der Temperance-Brennan-Romane. Stattdessen wurde die Serie nur sehr locker an die Romanvorlagen angelehnt.


Damit man ungefähr weiß um was es geht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


&
Bei Ebay gefunden und gekauft für 1,50 € + 4,80 € Versand



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sowie
bei Ebay auch dies gebraucht bekommen für 1 € mit 2,50 € Versand



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (8. Februar 2011)

HTC DESIRE HD <3333333333

Fozzy - Chasing the Grail <3333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Februar 2011)

Ne komplett aufgeräumte Bude, jetzt weiß ich wieder was so gut an ner Freundin war - man hat regelmäßig aufgeräumt.


----------



## Deanne (9. Februar 2011)

Mit Schere und Klebefolie selbst gebastelt. :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Februar 2011)

*Nachschub:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 533. Wildes Russland - Amazon.de für 10,97€
 534. Wie ein einziger Tag - Amazon.de für 9,97€
 535. Step up 3 - Expert Bening für 12,90€
 536. Haus am See (UK) - thehut.com ca. 5,71€

 537 - 539 Millennium Director`s Cut Trilogie - bol.de für 22,95€ (inkl. 10€ GS "neubolzehn")




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ein Tvix für meine Kids!


----------



## Desdinova (10. Februar 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> 533. Wildes Russland - Amazon.de für 10,97€



Die BBC-Dokumentationen von Polyband sind echt super. Wenn dir "Wildes Russland" gefällt, kannst du dich auch mal nach der Yellowstone Doku umsehen. Die ist ebenfalls sehr gut.


----------



## Saalia (10. Februar 2011)

ne neue brille, weil bei meiner alten der rahmen gebrochen ist...

ein hoch auf fielmann, 20minuten hats gedauert da bin ich samt neuer brille ausm laden getappelt


----------



## JokerofDarkness (10. Februar 2011)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Die BBC-Dokumentationen von Polyband sind echt super. Wenn dir "Wildes Russland" gefällt, kannst du dich auch mal nach der Yellowstone Doku umsehen. Die ist ebenfalls sehr gut.


Danke Dir, aber die habe ich schon


----------



## JokerofDarkness (10. Februar 2011)

Überraschend nochmal zum Müller gekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



540. Apocalypto
541. Resident Evil 1
542. Resident Evil 2
543. Resident Evil 3
544. Dead Snow
545. Last Man Standing
546. Top Gun

+ Losers für meine Eltern, macht zusammen 77,94€


----------



## Legendary (10. Februar 2011)

Irgendwo muss ich jetzt aber dann schon mal nachfragen was du arbeitest...du gibst ja im Monat locker mehrere Hundert Euro nur (!) für BDs aus, die ganze Technik die du hast ist ja da noch nicht mal mitgerechnet...^^


----------



## painschkes (10. Februar 2011)

_In der Wirtschaft - sagte er mal._


----------



## JokerofDarkness (10. Februar 2011)

Genau in der GastWirtschaft, denn wer nichts wird, wird Wirt 

Nein ich bin freiberuflicher Berater in der freien Wirtschaft. Bevor ich das auch machen konnte, durfte ich ein paar Tausend Euro in meine Ausbildung stecken. Ich habe lange genug gesät und jetzt ernte ich


----------



## EspCap (10. Februar 2011)

WP7 auf meinem alten iPt2G. Naja, fast 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (11. Februar 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Genau in der GastWirtschaft, denn wer nichts wird, wird Wirt
> 
> Nein ich bin freiberuflicher Berater in der freien Wirtschaft. Bevor ich das auch machen konnte, durfte ich ein paar Tausend Euro in meine Ausbildung stecken. Ich habe lange genug gesät und jetzt ernte ich



Man darf nicht zufällig fragen wieviel du im Monat ca. an "Taschengeld zum wegschmeissen" besitzt?
(Oder ist das zu dreist?  )

Oh mein neuster Schatz: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(Steht für Garrys mod)


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2011)

Das neue Album von Schandmaul <3


----------



## JokerofDarkness (11. Februar 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Man darf nicht zufällig fragen wieviel du im Monat ca. an "Taschengeld zum wegschmeissen" besitzt?
> (Oder ist das zu dreist?  )


Fragen darf man erst einmal alles. Nur frage ich mich was es Dir bringen würde? Zumal ich es nicht pauschal beziffern kann, da es von Monat zu Monat unterschiedlich ist. Sagen wir mal so, es bleibt im Schnitt ein vierstelliger Betrag zur freien Verfügung über.


----------



## BlizzLord (11. Februar 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Fragen darf man erst einmal alles. Nur frage ich mich was es Dir bringen würde? Zumal ich es nicht pauschal beziffern kann, da es von Monat zu Monat unterschiedlich ist. Sagen wir mal so, es bleibt im Schnitt ein vierstelliger Betrag zur freien Verfügung über.



Rein aus Interesse. 
Bin sehr neugierig.


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Februar 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Fragen darf man erst einmal alles. Nur frage ich mich was es Dir bringen würde? Zumal ich es nicht pauschal beziffern kann, da es von Monat zu Monat unterschiedlich ist. Sagen wir mal so, es bleibt im Schnitt ein vierstelliger Betrag zur freien Verfügung über.




Joker, unser Idol ^-^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gebraucht gekauft und direkt zurück geschickt. Eben erst erfahren das es ind er deutschen Version kein Blut, Ragdoll, Körperteile und Schimpfwörter gibt, sowie gecuttete Videos.


Sowie 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Valentinsgeschenk ;3


----------



## JokerofDarkness (11. Februar 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Rein aus Interesse.
> Bin sehr neugierig.


Nun ist dann ja Dein Interesse und Deine Neugier gestillt. Und wie ist es jetzt mit dem Wissen? 



LiangZhou schrieb:


> Joker, unser Idol ^-^


Um Gottes Willen!

IB die UK Fassung oder kein anderes Bild gefunden? Der Film an sich ist mal wieder ein Meisterwerk. Hatte schon befürchtet nach Deathproof hat er es nicht mehr drauf, aber ich sage nur: "Jeder von Euch schuldet mir einhundert Nazi-Skalps!"


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Februar 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Nun ist dann ja Dein Interesse und Deine Neugier gestillt. Und wie ist es jetzt mit dem Wissen?
> 
> 
> Um Gottes Willen!
> ...





lol hab garnicht bemerkt das es nen UK Steelbook ist. Ich hab zumindestens die deutsche gekauft, mit dem "Einschussloch"


----------



## Legendary (11. Februar 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Joker, unser Idol ^-^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Tussi sieht mal schick aus.   


Gibts dieses Pornospiel auch für den PC?

Wet erinnert mich immer an diesen geilen Simulator damals aufm PC.


----------



## Dracun (11. Februar 2011)

nope ... leider

hehe .. war genial damals ?
http://www.amazon.de/CDV-Software-Entertainment-AG-Wet/dp/B0002S83T0


----------



## painschkes (12. Februar 2011)

_Lola - Wet Dreams..

Haha..das hab ich damals mit 64MB RAM und einer Voodo 3DFX gespielt.. xD_


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Februar 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Die Tussi sieht mal schick aus.
> 
> 
> Gibts dieses Pornospiel auch für den PC?
> ...





Konsolero Vorteil ;p


----------



## Legendary (12. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> nope ... leider
> 
> hehe .. war genial damals ?
> http://www.amazon.de...t/dp/B0002S83T0



Damn, ja! 


Da war ich glaub ich 12 und gerade so in dem Alter als das interessant wurde....^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mir die Crysis Maximum Edition gekauft, damit ich "Mechwarrior: Living Legends" spielen kann.

kost nur 19,99 und mit dem Mod is jeder, der auf Mechwarrior 5 wartet voll auf bedient ^^
kanns kaum erwarten, dass es fertig installiert hat xD


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Februar 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Gibts dieses Pornospiel auch für den PC?


Dafür aber noch für die PS3 und das immer mal wieder saugünstig bei zavvi oder thehut.


----------



## Legendary (12. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Plus einen neuen Splitter und eine neue NTBA, hatte noch den 1. Splitter den es damals vor 10 Jahren überhaupt bei der Telekom gab. :>

Der alte W701V hat schon gesponnen, nun lasse ich zusätzlich das Telefon über den Router laufen, ist sehr geil mit Makeln, Konferenz etc...und mit DSL16+ erreich ich zur Zeit nen Downstream von 17.500 und Upstream von 1.200kb/s ^.^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (13. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grad bestellt. Für'n PC wird der mit 50hz etwas zu langsam sein, aber zum Fernsehen reicht's.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2011)

Papa war wieder mit mir Shoppen *__*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

& noch ein Billabong pulli + hose


----------



## pampam (13. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gerade bestellt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2011)

pampam schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> gerade bestellt



Hab ich schon, echt zu empfehlen


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (13. Februar 2011)

http://www.glonation...glow-paint.html



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist aufm Weg :-P Bisschen die Schlafzimmerwand bemalen, kann man hübsche sachen draus machen


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hab ich schon, echt zu empfehlen



dito, geiles Buch 

edit: aber besser auf englisch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> dito, geiles Buch
> 
> edit: aber besser auf englisch



definitiv, habs auch auf englisch. 

B2T:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bin bis jetzt begeistert...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Februar 2011)

Vorbestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (13. Februar 2011)

Ein neues Handy, HTC Legend!


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Februar 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Vorbestellt.





*neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeid*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sennheiser HD 202, also ich will nix anderes mehr, der Sound ist überwältigend *.*

Dazu noch nen Jack&Jones Pulli... hab ich mir mal zum Valentinstag gegönnt


----------



## EspCap (14. Februar 2011)

Swiffeeeeeer <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chakalaker (15. Februar 2011)

>>>>REASON 5<<<<

Ist ein nettes Musikprogramm...nur ca 179Zillionen Knöpfe und Regler...

Ich komm gar nicht drauf klar :<


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was das ist? Mein unegschnittenes WET aus Österreich!


----------



## Deanne (15. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neuwertig und abwärtskompatibel für 100 Euro.


----------



## EspCap (15. Februar 2011)

Günstig :O


----------



## Deanne (15. Februar 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Günstig :O



Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich sie von einem Kumpel gekauft habe. Bei Ebay gehen die Teile deutlich teurer weg.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



532. Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich (Steel gegen Amaray getauscht) 14,99€ bei Saturn

547. Auf der Flucht (UK) ca. 5,71€ bei thehut.com

Aus der 4 für 25€ Saturn Aktion:
548. Die Dolmetscherin - 6,25€
549. Daylight - 6,25€
*550*. Rendezvous mit Joe Black - 6,25€

+ eine weitere BD für meinen Dad


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Februar 2011)

Du meinst doch nicht etwa deine 550. Blue Ray oder ? :O


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. Februar 2011)

Doch meine ich.


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Februar 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Doch meine ich.





Wann findest Du neben Arbeit und Einkaufen überhaupt Zeit die Filme zu schauen? xD


Offtopic: Weiß jemand wie man die Sprache bei XBox Spielen auf Englisch stellen kann?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Februar 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Doch meine ich.



Respekt, wirklich.


----------



## demoscha (15. Februar 2011)

ich habe schon wieder nen bischen mehr abneigung gegen hohle scheiße entwickelt!

ob´s an dem thread liegt???


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. Februar 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wann findest Du neben Arbeit und Einkaufen überhaupt Zeit die Filme zu schauen? xD


Abends nach den Nachrichten, denn da läuft im TV eh nur Mist.


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt bin ich aber leicht neidisch.


----------



## Legendary (16. Februar 2011)

demoscha schrieb:


> ich habe schon wieder nen bischen mehr abneigung gegen hohle scheiße entwickelt!
> 
> ob´s an dem thread liegt???


Ich habe ein wenig mehr Abneigung gegen dich entwickelt.


Ob es an dir liegt?


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Februar 2011)

Wuhu 80 Seiten Jubiläum!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

+






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 uuund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (17. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für je 10&#8364; bei Amazon


----------



## Legendary (17. Februar 2011)

Sag mal...wie isn der District 9? Der Trailer sieht irgendwie sehr spannend aus..aber das tun sie ja immer.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Sag mal...wie isn der District 9? Der Trailer sieht irgendwie sehr spannend aus..aber das tun sie ja immer.



Schau ich heut Abend, werd meine Meinung dann mal hier niederschreiben.  

Liest sich allerdings recht spannend, und Peter Jackson präsentiert es... ganz so schlecht sollte er also nicht sein.


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. Februar 2011)

Kein schlechter Film! Sehr interessante Story.


----------



## Healor (17. Februar 2011)

Lohnt sich auf alle Fälle. Ist eine coole Idee die sie in den Film gepackt haben. Ist aber mit Sicherheit nicht jedermanns Geschmack. Einfach mal anschaun


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. Februar 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Sag mal...wie isn der District 9? Der Trailer sieht irgendwie sehr spannend aus..aber das tun sie ja immer.


Das Teil ist der Hammer!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. Februar 2011)

Ich fand District 9 absolut geil
Einer meiner Lieblingsfilme


----------



## Sigmea (17. Februar 2011)

Ja, bin Bathory-Fan.

Nein, kennt mit größter wahrscheinlichkeit niemand.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Februar 2011)

Das soll ein Witz sein oder? 
Bathory und unbekannt.. und das in einen Forum wo überwiegend Metal gehört wird..


----------



## Felix^^ (17. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 =D


----------



## Sigmea (17. Februar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Das soll ein Witz sein oder?
> Bathory und unbekannt.. und das in einen Forum wo überwiegend Metal gehört wird..


Hat ja damit nichts zu tun. Metal ist nicht gleich Metal, es gibt immerhin genügend Untergruppen/Abspaltungen, trotzdem find ich es traurig, wenn mir "Metal-fans" sagen, dass sie Bathory nicht kennen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Februar 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Das Teil ist der Hammer!



Muss ich auch sagen ! Ich hab ja einen Film a la Terminator erwartet, aber nicht sowas. Die Geschichte ist echt interessant, die Effekte sind klasse und die Schauspieler auch. Wirklich zu empfehlen, und die BlueRay kostet nur 9,90 €, also da kann man ruhig mal zugreifen


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und eine Karte fürs Rock Hard 2011


----------



## Luminesce (19. Februar 2011)

AMBITION Edelharz Rhombus Füllfederhalter von Faber Castell, ich liebe schöne Füllfederhalter, mit denen fühlt sich das Schreiben viel besser an. naja zumindest bei mir *_*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (19. Februar 2011)

Vier Karten für "The Big Four" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (19. Februar 2011)

Neue Jacke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von Element.


----------



## H2OTest (19. Februar 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Neue Jacke.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sieht nice aus! war aber sicherlich schweine Teuer


----------



## JokerofDarkness (19. Februar 2011)

So nun ist das Akku wieder voll. Gestern schon erhalten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Amazon.de*

Wall Street 1+2 (21,97]
Life Vol. 1 (19€)
Astro Boy (9,90€)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor jetzt Sprüche kommen sei allen Nörglern gesagt, dass hier tatsächlich jedes Lied absolut brauchbar ist. Bin kein Fan und dies ist mein erstes Sarah Connor Album und dieses ist wirklich Hammer. Kann ich absolut empfehlen.


----------



## Meriane (19. Februar 2011)

Hast du schonmal drüber nachgedacht Videoload oder sonstiges zu nutzen?

Dort kostet ein HD-Film odch nur 3euro
und die meisten Filme guckst du wahrscheinlich bei der Menge eh kaum mehr als 1x oder?


----------



## Dracun (19. Februar 2011)

Das würde dann den Sinn einer Sammlung ad absurdum führen und warum müssen eigentlich immer alle (gut einige net alle ) meinen sie müssen ihren Senf dazu geben, wenn andere Leute ihr hart erarbeitetes Geld für ihr Hobby ausgeben.

Mein Gott das is doch Jokers Sache und net deine. Und wenn er für sein geld in ein Bordell gehen würde und das hier posten würde, es wäre sein Ding (abgesehen davon das dies sicherlich nicht Regelkonform wäre )

Also genieß einfach diese wunderschöne Sammlung


----------



## JokerofDarkness (19. Februar 2011)

Meriane schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal drüber nachgedacht Videoload oder sonstiges zu nutzen?


Nein selbstverständlich nicht. Ich würde so etwas auch nie unterstützen. So wie Dracun unterstützend schon gesagt hat, geht es mir auch um den Besitz. Sprich ich gucke nicht nur, sondern ich sammle auch. 



> ... und die meisten Filme guckst du wahrscheinlich bei der Menge eh kaum mehr als 1x oder?


Da täuscht Du Dich aber gewaltig.


----------



## Soramac (19. Februar 2011)

Warum kaufen sich Leute lieber die Zeitung , als auf einen E-reader? Ganz einfach, man möchte es in der Hand halten und Filme würde Ich lieber auch im Handel kaufen, zum ausleihen ist es in Ordnung, aber wenn es kaufen möchte. Dann ab zum Mediamarkt oder Amazon. 

Denn sonst musst du es alles auf deinem Computer speichern , es ist im richtigen Format haben, eine große Festplatte mit Backups, dass die Filme nicht verschwinden, weil man mit Sicherheit den Film nur 1. mal runterladen darf und und und...

CD rein und fertig.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> CD rein und fertig.


Du schaust deine Filme auf CD? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (19. Februar 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Sieht nice aus! war aber sicherlich schweine Teuer




öh ne.

Statt 100 euro nur 49,99 booojaah  

edit: Acer Aspire one d255 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in schwarz^^ Geil!


----------



## joeranimo (19. Februar 2011)

ich habe mir grad auf dem heimweg ein leckeres neues paulaner hefeweizen gekauft!

das kostet nicht viel und man kann richtig viel spaß damit haben


----------



## LoLTroll (19. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollte ich mir die ganze Zeit schon zulegen...


----------



## H2OTest (19. Februar 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> öh ne.
> 
> Statt 100 euro nur 49,99 booojaah



Wo?


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Februar 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Wo?




Auf planet-sports einfach mal googeln^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Februar 2011)

Endlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Februar 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Endlich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh schon rausgekommen ? Juhuuuu - das in 3D spielen wird soo geil - heut abend gleich holen --- !


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Februar 2011)

Muss ich die Enttäuschen, So weit ich weiss ist Schweizer release 23ten. Und bei Amazon.de steht 25ten. Also sollte es bei euch am Freitag kommen. 
Sicher bin ich mir natürlich nicht!


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Februar 2011)

ok heut abend mal zum Händler des Vertrauens gehen...thx


----------



## Edou (23. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

F*ck yeah!!11 <33333333


----------



## Ellesmere (23. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (23. Februar 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fuck! Ich wollte meine Steuer ja schon längst machen. Bis heute Abend hab ich das sicher wieder vergessen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist zwar ein bisschen später angekommen wie es sollte, aber egal. Amazon scheint das auch nicht auf Lager zu haben für die nächsten Wochen.

Gut, dass ich es schon vor knapp einem Monat vorbestellt hab.

Hab ich wieder ein paar Tage was zu lesen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh I'm so fucking happy <3


----------



## Meriane (23. Februar 2011)

Neues Handy 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (24. Februar 2011)

Meriane schrieb:


> Neues Handy



Und wie iss es? Überlege mir auch so eins zu zu legen ;D


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Februar 2011)

Irgendwie hat jeder derzeit ein HTC oO


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Februar 2011)

wenn ich die kohle hätte, hätte ich auch ein htc^^
ist doch ein schmuckes teil


----------



## Edou (24. Februar 2011)

Hab auch das HTC Desire HD vor gut 2 Wochen bekommen, bin ganz Zufrieden damit. <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Februar 2011)

Hab ein HTC Wildfire, die anderen waren mir zu teuer. Für 250 € ist es ganz ordentlich, klar ist der Prozessor kleiner, aber trotzdem sehr nett. Nur komm ich sehr oft unten aufs Touch-Bedienfeld (Home-Taste etc.), wenn ich SMSen schreibe. Ist aber Erfahrungssache, mittlerweile geht gut.


----------



## Meriane (24. Februar 2011)

Hab das Desire HD zum Glück billiger bekommen, sont hätt ich mir das gar nicht leisten können.
Aber ich bin überaus glücklich mit dem Teil xD


----------



## Makalvian (25. Februar 2011)

grad per post gekommen [PEGI] Version 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (25. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht, warum in letzter Zeit jeder so auf diese Band abfährt. Kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Handtasche, kurzärmelige Bluse, Brosche, Ring, "Laserschwert", Sonnenhut, Network Points für meine PS3 und "The Black Dahlia Murder"-Live-DVD.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht, warum in letzter Zeit jeder so auf diese Band abfährt. Kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen.



Kumpel hat mich letztens zum Konzert mitgeschleppt, und dort hab ich mich sofort verliebt. Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden.


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

BETA yay


----------



## JokerofDarkness (26. Februar 2011)

Die BD Käufe der Woche von Amazon.de:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*555. Die Thomas Crown Affäre - 6,99€
556. So spielt das Leben - 16,99€
557. Die Legende der Wächter - 12,99€*

+ 2 neue Zylinderkopfdichtungen / Ölwechsel / Kühlmittel & Komplettcheck für meinen Dicken = 1500€


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Suckt total.


----------



## EspCap (28. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisher total unzufrieden, es hakt ohne Ende und die Laufanimationen sind ja mal total Mist, ganz davon abgesehen, dass sich die NPC so gut wie immer behindern. Mal schauen, die Welt gefällt mir eigentlich schon...


----------



## ZAM (28. Februar 2011)

http://my.buffed.de/gametime/view/details/206


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Februar 2011)

Natürlich die dt. Version... *g*


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..und die neue MTB Rider.


----------



## MasterXoX (28. Februar 2011)

Nen schnieken Hoody zum chillen


----------



## Chakalaker (28. Februar 2011)

Die Filme:

[Rec] ...Von dem bin ich mega enttäuscht...jaja so gruselig..ich musste mich bepissen vor lachen als der Feuerwehrmensch der Oma mit dem Ding ins Gesicht stößt xD
Auch das Ende...oh man so ein mieser Film...

Requiem For A Dream... Total geiler Film, hat mich echt beeindruckt... ja auch wenn das Lied ausgelutscht ist..der Film ist super, da er auch zeigt wie man in diesen Teufelskreis gelangen kann.


Lg Chaka ^.^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. Februar 2011)

30 Liter Super. Hab dann gleich mal getestet, wie gut die Reparatur gelaufen ist.


----------



## Dracun (28. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hehe Wing Commander 3 für 6,99 € und Kirbys Dreamland für 4,22 € 

Hehe Freude


----------



## pampam (28. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Meins 
[attachment=11693:28022011004.jpg]


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Februar 2011)

Kirby ist wirklich geil!

Ich habe endlich mal wieder gute Laune.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Hehe Wing Commander 3 ...


Hach waren das noch Zeiten 

*@pampam*

600er Bandit oder?


----------



## Dracun (28. Februar 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Hach waren das noch Zeiten


Die ich damit wieder aufleben lasse


----------



## Olliruh (28. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich nicht noch soviel ungespielte PS3 und 360 Games hätte, dann könnte ich mir das auch gut vorstellen.


----------



## Dracun (1. März 2011)

Ahh joker ich hab da so ne klitzekleine Retro Konsolen Sammelwut  Muss mal die Liste hie rim Blog mal wieder aktualisieren  Das ist mein wirklich einziges Hobby. Also das man auch wirklich Hobby nennen kann


----------



## pampam (1. März 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> *@pampam*
> 
> 600er Bandit oder?



Ja... Da ich nen Unfall hatte, musste n neues her


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Sammlung wächst und wächst


----------



## LiangZhou (1. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Billig ergattert


----------



## EspCap (2. März 2011)

Da kommt noch was drauf. Hoffentlich diese Woche. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (2. März 2011)

@ Dracun: beides habe auch hier rumfliegen  Wing Commander sogar noch mit OVP und dem 3. Handbuch!

@ Topic: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (2. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für die Fahne war leider kein Platz aufm Bild^^


----------



## seanbuddha (5. März 2011)

Ein 23 Zoll Acer Hd LCD Flachbildschirm   Nach 3 Jahren auf 15,3 Zoll zocken ist das echt ein Fest.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



S231HL


----------



## Konov (5. März 2011)

@sean
Sehr cooler Monitor, ich hab den S242HL LED und kann ich über ACER wirklich nicht mehr beklagen. Viel Spass damit


----------



## LiangZhou (5. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Yihaa!


----------



## Alux (5. März 2011)

LiangZhou und seanbuddha ich komm mal kurz be ieuch vorbei


----------



## LiangZhou (6. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> LiangZhou und seanbuddha ich komm mal kurz be ieuch vorbei




Ich benutz seit 3 Jahren die G11, dann hab ich Kakao drüber gekippt -> Neue Tastatur


----------



## JokerofDarkness (6. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grindhouse Steel - WoV 24,95€
Scott Pilgrim - WoV 16,99€
Verlobung auf Umwegen - MM 14,99€
Männer sind Schweine - Expert Bening 12,90€
Stichtag - Expert Bening 12,90€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die etwas anderen Cops - WoV 16,99€
The Town - WoV 16,99€
RED - WoV 16,99€
Piranha - WoV 16,99€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Scott Pilgrim - WoV 16,99€



Wusste garnicht, dass es den schon auf BlueRay gibt. Ich kann ihn wirklich nur empfehlen. Hat hier in Deutschland leider keinen riesen Erfolg gehabt, aber für mich war er einer der Highlights aus 2010. 

Werde ich mir dann morgen auch mal zulegen


----------



## Dominau (6. März 2011)

Einen Facebook Account.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. März 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Einen Facebook Account.



Und ich hab bald (hoffentlich) einen FB Freund mehr!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. März 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich benutz seit 3 Jahren die G11, dann hab ich Kakao drüber gekippt -> Neue Tastatur


Dann hätte ich gleich die G510 Gekauft. 

Aber gz. ;D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grad gekommen


----------



## Edou (7. März 2011)

Ich hab da was neues....BESTELLT! - Warten Suckt 

Hab mir 5 Alben (Sollten eig nur 4 sein aber zum einen komm ich gleich) bestellt: Helloween: The Time of the Oath, The Dark Ride + Rabbits dont come Easy (Dark Ride gabs nicht Einzeln, nur im Pack mit Rabbits dont come easy für nur 9,99€ is sogar Billig) und Gambling with the Devil.
So, wo sind das 5 Alben? Ich zähl nur 4...mhh achsoooo. Manowar - Battle Hymns. Hab mir vor ner Woche Battle Hymns MMXI gekauft, und will natürlich auch das "Original". Einfach genial. Jetz heißt es Warten.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (7. März 2011)

Echt? Du hast ne karte? :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. März 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Echt? Du hast ne karte? :O


Jap.

Der ist an allen Wochenendtagen für über 1 Jahr ausverkauft.

Ich hab jetzt ne Karte für nen Montag.


----------



## Taiowa-auf malygos (7. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gazeran (7. März 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Echt? Du hast ne karte? :O


Naja, ich muss sagen ich fand den Bülent ganz gut, bevoooor ich ihn live gesehen habe.
Aber danach muss ich mir ihn nicht nochmal ansehen, nichtmal im Fehrnsehn.
Die ganzen figuren die er eingeführt hat haben die ganze show kaputt gemacht, ein bis zwei hätten gereicht aber das sind zu viele, meine meinung.


BTT: Ein aufgeräumtes Zimmer... 4 Tage arbeit oO
Gut 2 Jahre lang nichtmehr aufgeräumt xD


----------



## Dunnerak (7. März 2011)

heut neuen dicken 24 zoll monitor mit 2ms reaktionszeit und nem echt geilen bild bekommen
morgen kommt neuer pc *freu*


----------



## EspCap (7. März 2011)

Dunnerak schrieb:


> morgen kommt neuer pc *freu*




Meiner kam heute  (Den Monitor hatte ich schon vorher)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shourijo (7. März 2011)

@EspCap:

Sehr schöne Sachen!
Son 13" MacBook Pro hätt ich auch gern  Wenn du es mal verschenken solltest, ich nehms gerne


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. März 2011)

Einen schönen blauen Schrank von Malibu mit Fenster.


----------



## tear_jerker (7. März 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Meiner kam heute  (Den Monitor hatte ich schon vorher)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist aber kein pc


----------



## Wolfmania (8. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein neues Objektiv für meine Nikon - ist ein Superteil


----------



## Legendary (8. März 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Meiner kam heute  (Den Monitor hatte ich schon vorher)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gz, was hats gekostet wenn man fragen darf? 13 Zoll ist aber eher...naja...ziemlich klein. Mir reicht mein 15,6 Zoll NB schon oft ned aus, ich sitz lieber an meinem 22 Zoll. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Heute gekommen  Endlich ist unser 10 jahre altes Gigaset S100 rausgeflogen.


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Gz, was hats gekostet wenn man fragen darf? 13 Zoll ist aber eher...naja...ziemlich klein. Mir reicht mein 15,6 Zoll NB schon oft ned aus, ich sitz lieber an meinem 22 Zoll.



Tu ich auch  Das gute Stück hängt an meinem 22" Monitor und steht daneben auf einem mStand 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Notebooks dürfen bei mir höchstens 15" sein, das wäre aber a) etwas teuer geworden und b) sind mir 13" sowieso angenehmer 
Das MBP hat 1150 € gekostet, ist die Standardkonfiguration.


----------



## painschkes (8. März 2011)

_Säckzy :>

Ist's schonwieder verpackt und auf dem Weg zu mir? _


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2011)

Das Verpackungsmaterial könnt ich dir schicken


----------



## painschkes (8. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bkd4yfBU8X8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. März 2011)

Hm... passt nicht, der Monitor hat kein Apfel Logo.


----------



## Chakalaker (9. März 2011)

Ich hab ne Ausbildung bekommen :'D


----------



## Falathrim (9. März 2011)

Seit gestern meine Abi-Zulassung


----------



## MasterXoX (9. März 2011)

2 Jogginghosen.


----------



## Olliruh (9. März 2011)

13 Seiten Praktikumsbericht *.*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffentlich morgen v_v


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. März 2011)

Total War: Shogun 2 vorbestellt + geile neue TF2 hats


----------



## Dominau (11. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hoffentlich morgen v_v


Der sieht echt gut aus. Wo hast du den Bestellt?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Der sieht echt gut aus. Wo hast du den Bestellt?



Bei OTTO


----------



## Deathstyle (11. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (11. März 2011)

Ui AKG,
wie sind die Headsets von denen so?


----------



## Dracun (11. März 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ui AKG,
> wie sind die Headsets von denen so?


http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/forum/288-produkt-reviews/

DA ist auch ein Review von nem AKG bei .. glaub aber nur Kopphörer D


----------



## Legendary (12. März 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> +


Ist das ein Aspire 5552G? Wenn ja gute Wahl, das hab ich auch. :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Anschaffungen der letzten 2 Tage


----------



## tear_jerker (12. März 2011)

schicke bügelbildchen


----------



## Königmarcus (12. März 2011)

Habe mir auch mal wieder ein paar Sachen gegönnt

2 CDs 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(natürlich uncut )


----------



## EspCap (12. März 2011)

Für TimeMachine Backups




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ich hab endlich mal Onlinebanking beantragt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (12. März 2011)

konntest nicht per sms tan machen? find ich besser als noch ein kleines gerät zuhause zu haben das ich ständig verliere, mein handy kann ich da notfalls selbst anrufen xD


----------



## EspCap (12. März 2011)

Schon, aber das kostet pro SMS. Das Gerät nicht


----------



## tear_jerker (12. März 2011)

meine sms tan ist kostenfrei. bin bei der sparkasse 
man selbst schreibt ja auch keine sms, sondern bekommt eine


----------



## Schrottinator (12. März 2011)

Das Gerät kostet einmalig 10€


----------



## EspCap (12. März 2011)

Ich bin auch bei der Sparkasse und laut denen kostet das 10 cent/SMS. Für den Kartenleser hab ich nichts gezahlt O_o


----------



## Schrottinator (12. März 2011)

Die SmS kosten stimmen. Die 10€ werden einem direkt vom Konto abgebucht.


----------



## Meriane (12. März 2011)

ein TAN-Gerät kostet bei mir 10€ und sms 9cent :/

Scheint unterschiedlich zu sein von Filiale zu Filiale


----------



## EspCap (12. März 2011)

Bezweifle ich doch, wo mir explizit gesagt wurde dass es kostenlos ist


----------



## tear_jerker (12. März 2011)

http://www.berliner-...a804cc93bba1a9e
da steht sms tan ist kostenlos

edit: hast recht, bei der sparkasse ulm sinds tatsächlich 9 cent pro sms. das wär mir dann auch zu blöd ^^


----------



## EspCap (12. März 2011)

Bei der Berliner Sparkasse vielleicht, ich wohne am anderen Ende von Deutschland. 
Ich weiß nur, was mir in meiner Filiale (Sparkasse Ulm) gesagt wurde. Aber ist ja egal, funktioniert ja beides.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. März 2011)

Total geilen neuen Desktop


----------



## Chakalaker (12. März 2011)

Da ich heute mal einkaufen war :>

Zwei Etnies T-Shirts, D&G T-Shirt und eine New Era Cap =)


----------



## Aeonflu-X (14. März 2011)

Samstag bestellt.
Mein erstes Smartphone. 
Aber ewig lange Zeit bis es da ist. -.-

HTC Desire HD.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0043232V0/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2011)

Einen frischen Rechner mit Quadcore, 8Gb Ram usw. 

Für die nahe Zukunft bin ich gerüstet ^.^


----------



## EspCap (14. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Einen frischen Rechner mit Quadcore, 8Gb Ram usw.



Schick, gz  Auch zum Desire HD, Aeon. Ist ein tolles Teil.

Ich steige vllt. demnächst auf Konsole um, mal schauen. Ich glaube mein jetziger war vorerst mein letzter Gaming-Rechner.

Zum Thema: Tolle Schiene am Fuß weil Bänderriss. Yay.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2011)

Neues MCR - Merch abgesahnt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Wanted" - T-Shirt + "Young and Loaded" Armband




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ein extrem schickes Poster 

I'm happy  Da macht auch der Tinitus nix aus


----------



## Nyume (15. März 2011)

Phillips 32" & Phillips Blu ray Player

Machen sich beide sehr gut


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Neues MCR - Merch abgesahnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo hast Du das denn abgestaubt?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Wo hast Du das denn abgestaubt?



Konzert ... deswegen auch der Tinitus


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. März 2011)

Sind die zu laut, bist Du zu schwach


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. März 2011)

So JETZT endlich ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (16. März 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Schick, gz  Auch zum Desire HD, Aeon. Ist ein tolles Teil.




Das Ding ist einfach nur geil.
Klar, nichts für kleine Hände und der Preis ist happig aber wirklich.
Hammer.

Und die Verpackung mindestens genauso schick wie die von Apple. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (17. März 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Das Ding ist einfach nur geil.
> Klar, nichts für kleine Hände und der Preis ist happig aber wirklich.
> Hammer.
> 
> ...


Ich find die Steuerung von dem Teil äusserst übel. Hab mir mal ein Bisschen Android-App-Entwicklung angearbeitet und dabei genau so ein HTC-Gerät verwendet. Auch nach 2-3 Monaten hatt ich immernoch extrem Mühe, das Teil vernünftig zu bedienen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da bin ich mal gespannt, soll ja wieder in Richtung ältere Alben gehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




5€, kann man nix sagen.


----------



## Dolzi (17. März 2011)

Ich hab meinen neuen Lieblingsthread auf mmo-champion.com gefunden.
Die Frage ob sie in die Dusche pinkeln beschäftigt die User schon ne Weile xD


kann euch nur empfehlen (ist allerdings auf englisch) mal die Antworten dazu durchzulesen
hab Tränen gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.mmo-champ...75#post10774175




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (17. März 2011)

Neue Laufschuhe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ASICS GEL-FORTITUDE 4 (2E)

120 Euro 
Leider etwas teuer, aber hält jetzt hoffentlich wieder 1-2 Jahre.


----------



## EspCap (18. März 2011)

Angry Birds for Mac. Und das gute Stück hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (18. März 2011)

Ne Bindehautentzündung :<


----------



## MasterXoX (18. März 2011)

Elda schrieb:


> Ne Bindehautentzündung :<




Wie hast das denn hingekriegt ^^


----------



## painschkes (18. März 2011)

_Finger -> Auge..denk ich mal :O_


----------



## Elda (18. März 2011)

Ich hab keine Ahnung die Ärztin meinte es ist ein Virus infekt.


----------



## MasterXoX (18. März 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Finger -> Auge..denk ich mal :O_




Naja wer steckt sich denn einfach mal so nen Finger ins Auge? Ich ja nicht ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das da.


----------



## Lari (19. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein "Kuschel" Film


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. März 2011)

Neue Brille.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (20. März 2011)

Nicht das ihr denkt, dass ich das Bruttosozialprodukt nicht steigere. Doch tue ich! Da ich Filme verkauft habe (hoffentlich werden es noch ein paar mehr), gibt es hier hier nun altbekannte Nummern.

*564. Alice im Wunderland (Amazon.de - 19,99€)
565. Bambi 
566. Bambi 2 (Amazon.de - 27,99€ Doppelpack mit Teil 1 + 2)
**567. Step up (Amazon.de - 13,99]
568. Step up 2 (Amazon.de - 13,99€)
569. Last Action Hero (Amazon.de - 8,97€)
570. Resident Evil: Afterlife (Amazon.de - 14,99€)
571. The Social Network (Expert Bening - 12,90€)
572. Unstoppable (Amazon.de 14,99€)
573. Armin van Buuren - Mirage (Amazon.de - 19,99€)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dann gab es noch eine 100Ah Autobatterie:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist das ein neuer oder bloß die blu ray auflage vom alten? bei meinem auf dvd gings um nen kleines mädchen das ständig von silent hill träumt bis deren adoptivmutter mit ihr dort hin fährt um zu klären warum sie das tut.


----------



## MasterXoX (22. März 2011)

Hab ne geile kurze Hose fürn Sommer 
Zapp zarapp -> Hosenbeine ab und schon hat man ne kurze Hose


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für die Katzen (2,3m hoch!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für mich.


----------



## EspCap (23. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Soul Calibur IV für die Xbox


----------



## Konov (23. März 2011)

Schon wieder neue Schuhe... 

Sketchers FTW!!!!11einself



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (23. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Für die Katzen (2,3m hoch!)



Hey genau den haben wir auch  Seit ca....2 Jahren. Wird gut genutzt. Unten an den Kratzstämmen lösen sich allerdings schon die Seile^^ Ach und die Treppe links ist auch schoneimal durchgebrochen^^ Allerdings nur weil ich mich mal drauf gestellt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. März 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Hey genau den haben wir auch  Seit ca....2 Jahren. Wird gut genutzt. Unten an den Kratzstämmen lösen sich allerdings schon die Seile^^ Ach und die Treppe links ist auch schoneimal durchgebrochen^^ Allerdings nur weil ich mich mal drauf gestellt habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Gummiband, an dem diese Spielzeugmaus hing, war in Sekundenbruchteilen gerissen - anschließend fiel der Maus auch noch der Schwanz ab. Wir sind auch irgendwie zu blöd, die Leitern an das fertige Werk anzuschrauben. Keine Ahnung, wo und wie das funktionieren soll, weshalb sie derzeit nur "angelehnt" sind. Aber ansonsten ist das Teil echt prima, alle drei Katzen sind restlos begeistert und jetzt ist der Rest meiner Inneneinrichtung etwas sicherer, weil für die Katzen uninteressant.


----------



## MasterXoX (23. März 2011)

Hab übrigens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 neu


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



JAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAHH  

Und "nur" 55&#8364;, werden PS3 Games billiger oder was ist los ? NFS HP2 kostet auch nur noch 25&#8364;...


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. März 2011)

Ich bete, dass ich morgen hier ein Bild vom iPad 2 reinstellen kann 




btw:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bringt einfach mehr Ordnung rein.


----------



## Ol@f (24. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (24. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und "nur" 55&#8364;, werden PS3 Games billiger oder was ist los ? NFS HP2 kostet auch nur noch 25&#8364;...



Als ich vor nem Monat geguckt hab hat das Spiel für PS3 noch 70 bzw. 80&#8364; gekostet. :O


----------



## Deanne (24. März 2011)

Ich habe einen sehr lukrativen, neuen Nebenverdienst. Im Sommer arbeite ich für ein Wochenende auf dem Hurricane Festival als Bespaßer auf der Singstar/Rockband-Stage, werde dafür bezahlt und höre nebenbei gute Musik für lau.


----------



## Saalia (25. März 2011)

2 Karten für das Hannover - Mainz heimspiel am 09. April 

und ne Radeon HD 6850 xxx edition

und in naher zukunft:

ein neues netzteil, weil mein derzeitiges die graka nciht mit strom versorgt kriegt


----------



## Ennia (25. März 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe einen sehr lukrativen, neuen Nebenverdienst. Im Sommer arbeite ich für ein Wochenende auf dem Hurricane Festival als Bespaßer auf der Singstar/Rockband-Stage, werde dafür bezahlt und höre nebenbei gute Musik für lau.



Wie witzig. Selbiges wurde mir für das SouthSide (Schwesterfestival) angeboten. Hab aber abgelehnt, da ich es wirklich nicht nötig habe und ich lieber das Festival als Gast besuche.


----------



## Edou (25. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



JAJAJAJAJA - Von meinem Ex Mathe Lehrer (Er ist Metalhead und hat ne eigene Band, die ich nebenbei am 23.4 live sehe) und jetzigen Projektprüfungs Lehrer. Falls mans nicht Erkennt: Ist ein Alter Backstage Ausweis von nem Helloween Konzert mit Unterschrift. =)

Hat er mir gegeben mit den Worten: Für die 1,0 im Vortrag.


----------



## EspCap (25. März 2011)

Einen neuen, intakten iPhone 4-Bumper (aus dem Telekom-Shop, weil weder o2 noch der Apple-Reseller meines Vertrauens welche da hatten...)

Und dann noch einen neuen Bademantel und ein neues Polo.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. März 2011)

Genau die Sachen oder sind das nur Beispiele? ;P


----------



## EspCap (25. März 2011)

Die auf den Bildern. Also ohne den Kerl im zweiten Bild


----------



## Soramac (25. März 2011)

Ouu ou ou ou(: Ne Spaß, sieht gut aus. Nur leider brauche ich hier im warmen Florida kein Bademantel, da ich beim duschen schon schwitze


----------



## EspCap (25. März 2011)

Glaub ich dir  Hier hat's gerade immerhin so ca. 16 °C, wenn auch noch ein bisschen bewölkt und windig. Aber es wird


----------



## Soramac (25. März 2011)

Immer noch so kalt? , an meinem Geburtstag 16. März hatte ich manchmal richtig warmes Wetter schon gehabt, aber anscheinend will es dieses Jahr einfach nicht /:


----------



## BlizzLord (25. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Immer noch so kalt? , an meinem Geburtstag 16. März hatte ich manchmal richtig warmes Wetter schon gehabt, aber anscheinend will es dieses Jahr einfach nicht /:



Dafür war der Sommer ja verdammt genial. 

Man muss opfer bringen um mal der Deutschen Mentalität entgegen zuwirken. :>

Ansonsten in 4 tagen mein Crysis 2.


----------



## Deanne (25. März 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Wie witzig. Selbiges wurde mir für das SouthSide (Schwesterfestival) angeboten. Hab aber abgelehnt, da ich es wirklich nicht nötig habe und ich lieber das Festival als Gast besuche.



Was soll "wirklich nicht nötig" heißen? Das klingt etwas abwertend. Ich muss auch nicht jeden Cent umdrehen, aber ich finde es nicht schlecht, für 3 Tage chillige Arbeit 600 Euro zu kriegen, in einem guten Hotel untergebracht zu werden und nebenbei noch einen AAA-Pass abzustauben.


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




:laugh::laugh:


----------



## ZAM (25. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. März 2011)

@M1ghtymage 

sieht aus wie ne Wage...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab es zwar schon seit Heute Morgen, hab es auch schon durch.... Shooter des Jahres ^^


----------



## The Reptil (25. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, welches denn genau?


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Hab übrigens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



habs auch aber ich findes es nicht so toll wie erwartet :<


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, welches denn genau?



Das 3G Modell mit 32gb in schwarz, genau mein Wunsch-Modell.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. März 2011)

Ne Prellung oberhalb der Hüfte.


----------



## ZAM (26. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (26. März 2011)

Ich hab heute das bekommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen leeren EA-Account auf dem bis vorhin noch mehrere Spiele waren.

Damn it!


----------



## MasterXoX (26. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> habs auch aber ich findes es nicht so toll wie erwartet :<




Hätte auch mehr davon erwartet.


----------



## EspCap (26. März 2011)

Finally!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Allerdings von der Sparkasse und in Silber


----------



## ZAM (26. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (27. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



32GB Variante


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> @M1ghtymage
> 
> sieht aus wie ne Wage...



Wohl eher eine 700€ Waage^^


----------



## Slacker (27. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (27. März 2011)

minecraft


----------



## Chakalaker (28. März 2011)

Eine Katze weniger...blöde Autofahrer.. :/


----------



## Soladra (28. März 2011)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Eine Katze weniger...blöde Autofahrer.. :/



Mein Beileid. fahrerflucht? Meine wurde letztes Jahr auch angefahren. Hat es zum Glück überlebt


----------



## Dracun (28. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab es zwar noch net .. aber vorbestellt ist es


----------



## Edou (28. März 2011)

Crysis 2 für die Xbox360 <33333






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Da konnt ich nich Nein sagen, zumal es nur 7,99&#8364; gekostet hat. O_o


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. März 2011)

Zotac ZBox




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz toll das gerät ;d
kann man sogar einigermaßen mit zocken ^^


----------



## Chakalaker (28. März 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Mein Beileid. fahrerflucht? Meine wurde letztes Jahr auch angefahren. Hat es zum Glück überlebt



Jup, hab mein Kater dann halb zermatscht gefunden <.<

Ich hoffe das der Mensch der ihn überfahren hat gegen n Baum fährt :<


----------



## Perkone (29. März 2011)

Selber gebastelt, steht nu in unsrer Werkstatt inna Firma


----------



## Konov (29. März 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Selber gebastelt, steht nu in unsrer Werkstatt inna Firma



LOL Ein LC Power Netzteil als Blumentopf, darauf muss man erstmal kommen!


----------



## Perkone (29. März 2011)

Nachdem ich an der Quelle sitz und mir grad langweilig war UND ich ne austreibene Zwiebel hatte, dachte ich mir rein in nen Blumentopf. Hatte aber keinen, also selber gebastelt xD

Edit: Man könnte auch Green Energy sagen dazu


----------



## Ogil (29. März 2011)

Und da soll nochmal jemand sagen, dass mit LC-Power-Netzteilen kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen sei!

Ansonsten: Ich hab ein paar neue Entwicklungstools und eine nicht mehr ganz so neue Erkaeltung...


----------



## Deathstyle (29. März 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Und da soll nochmal jemand sagen, dass mit LC-Power-Netzteilen kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen sei!



Hahah!  Na das nenn ich doch erneuerbare Energie. :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die Studentenversion von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (29. März 2011)

spectrumizer & Kyragan als Moderatoren


----------



## Lari (29. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> spectrumizer & Kyragan als Moderatoren



Gute Wahl 
Aber wer hat denn sein ehrenamtliches Amt niedergelegt?
Edit: ouha, nur noch 113 Ansehen till zamtastic!


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. März 2011)

Meine O2 datentarif mikrosim ist heute angekommen und funktioniert super mit dem iPad 2


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> spectrumizer & Kyragan als Moderatoren


Eine Sehr gute Wahl .. Chef eine sehr gute Wahl


----------



## M_of_D (30. März 2011)

kamen heute mit der post, jetzt kann der sommer kommen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (30. März 2011)

Ab spätestens Freitag: GTA IV: Complete Edition mit allen zwei Addons fürn PC


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. März 2011)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das der Mensch der ihn überfahren hat gegen n Baum fährt :<


Mache bitte erst einmal einen Führerschein, bevor Du solchen unsachlichen Nonsens postest. Die allerwenigsten Autofahrer überfahren nämlich mit Absicht ein Tier. 

*Meine Einkäufe der letzten Tage:*

BD-Update:

573. Armin van Buuren - Mirage (19,99&#8364
574. Lord of War (9,99&#8364
575. House on Haunted Hill (8,99)
576. Rules of Engagement (8,99)

Titel 573-576 von Amazon.de

577. Zum Töten freigegeben (15,99&#8364
578. Driven to Kill (9,99&#8364
579. Cold Prey 2 (9,99)

Titel 577-579 von World-of-Video.de



Dann gab es noch eine M5 Stoßstange:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (30. März 2011)

Bring me the horizon shirt von emp, ma schauen ob wer das richtige findet :>


----------



## Thoor (30. März 2011)

Auch wenns jetzt pietätlos rüberkommt

Ich hab ein neues Auto


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Auch wenns jetzt pietätlos rüberkommt
> 
> Ich hab ein neues Auto


Was gab es denn Schönes?


----------



## Thoor (30. März 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Was gab es denn Schönes?



Nochmal nen Mitsubishi Colt CJ0... hatte ja nen älteren von 1999.... mit schickem Magnaflow Endtopf und paar anderen feinen Sachen.. dann in der werkstatt Unterbodenrost ohne Ende, Lenkung tot, Bremsen tot etc... hab den verkauft und mir nochmal nen CJ0 geholt.... Baujahr 2002, Silver25 edition mit leder, soundsystem und allem erdenklichen Luxus  Jetz verkauf ich meine alten kosei 15 zoll felgen (will die original mitsu felgen mattschwarz lackieren lassen) und hol mir wieder nen magnaflow topf... dann noch 3.5cm tiefer, aktiv sub hintenrein, bissl blaue beleuchtung im innenraum und schon ist der thoor happy 

aber deine schürze find ich auch nice


----------



## Elda (31. März 2011)

b2t: Nen Job :s


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. März 2011)

2 Neue Songs Maddi Jane die kleine muss man unterschtützen!


----------



## Alux (31. März 2011)

Pizza Diavolo


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde es cool, Geld zu haben und jetzt auch ein neues Auto.


----------



## tear_jerker (1. April 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



matchbox?


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> matchbox?




Nein, ist echt.


----------



## ZAM (1. April 2011)

Zu offensichtlich *g*


----------



## Schrottinator (1. April 2011)

Obwohl, bei den ganzen Steuerhinterziehern in der Schweiz?

Ich habe seit gestern alle Alben, die bei OCRemix angeboten werden. Nur die Kostenpflichtigen will ich mir nicht holen.


----------



## Potpotom (1. April 2011)

Während meiner Bundeswehrzeit hatten wir einen Spinner in der Grundausbildung... der hat sowas von geprahlt wie reich er doch ist und wieviele Autos er hat etc.pp. - kam nat. gut rüber während wir in stinkenden Zügen auf dem Weg in die Kaserne saßen.

Naja, irgendwann stand er mit seinem Lamborghini vor dem Kasernentor und durfte nicht einfahren (keine Parkmarke). 

Das war n Schock. 

btt: eine neue Kaffeemaschine fürs Büro.


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ebay sei Dank


----------



## MasterXoX (1. April 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich finde es cool, Geld zu haben und jetzt auch ein neues Auto.




Dann geh mal raus, legn Blatt auf die Motorhaube mit der Aufschrift "Skatero" und machn Foto


----------



## Skatero (1. April 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Dann geh mal raus, legn Blatt auf die Motorhaube mit der Aufschrift "Skatero" und machn Foto




Werde ich später machen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. April 2011)

*Ein paar Teile fürs Auto:

*10l Mobill-Öl
2 Flaschen Alu Politur
Tachoringe in Titan matt
Weisse Seitenblinker und Chrombirnen
Nieren in Schwarz Glanz
8 NGK Zündkerzen
Wischerarm hinten
Scheibenwischer komplett
Luftmassenmesser
Wischwasserpumpe


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wuahaha alles meins 
Ebay sei wieder einmal gedankt


----------



## Dominau (1. April 2011)

Ist zwar nicht neu, aber egal ..

Meine alte Kette, für die ich mein eine neue Schnurr kaufen muss damit sie um meinen Kopp passt 

Ein neues Armband für meine alte Uhr, die ich auch grad wieder gefunden habe.


----------



## Konov (2. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bald MP testen, juhu, echt spassiges Game und das für 10 Euro. WKII Strategie vom Feinsten.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tastatur für mein iPad 2. Klappt super und das gute Teil ist kaum größer als das iPad selbst


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. April 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> btt: eine neue Kaffeemaschine fürs Büro.



Haben wir auch seit Donnerstag. Unser Kaffeevollautomat hatte am Freitag letzter Woche den Geist aufgegeben. Am Montag neue Maschine bestellt und Mittwoch abend war sie da. Endlich wieder ordentlicher Kaffee....

Durch die Maschine gehen täglich locker 20 Tassen Kaffee, eher noch mehr. Wir verbrauchen ca. 1kg Kaffee / Woche.


----------



## fauxpa+ (2. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jawohlja ;D
Amazon hat in einem tag geliefert 
Brilliant, ich freu mich wie ein Honigkuchenpferd auf Blackjack und ..


----------



## Legendary (2. April 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Tastatur für mein iPad 2. Klappt super und das gute Teil ist kaum größer als das iPad selbst



Warum kauft man sich eine Tastatur für ein Tablet? Oo Ich dachte es wäre so cool mit den Fingern alles zu steuern. Was kostet so nen Teil von Apple eigentlich wenn man fragen darf? Wahrscheinlich 100 Euro? 


BTT: Ein HDMI Kabel und mal ein gescheites Antennenkabel für den LCD Fernseher.


----------



## Laz0rgun (2. April 2011)

Logitech G500
Das Mausrad ist der Hammer (man kann es "ausklinken", d.h. es rollt weiter, auch wenn man es nicht mehr mit den Fingern dreht). Ich habe noch nie angenehmer gescrollt.


----------



## Dracun (2. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 Bücher von Luc Deflo Totenspur & Nackte Seelen


----------



## MasterXoX (2. April 2011)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Logitech G500
> Das Mausrad ist der Hammer (man kann es "ausklinken", d.h. es rollt weiter, auch wenn man es nicht mehr mit den Fingern dreht). Ich habe noch nie angenehmer gescrollt.




Ja die Maus habe ich auch  Ist wirklich sehr geil, liegt gut in der Hand


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. April 2011)

Rückleuchten (rot/schwarz)


----------



## Dalaran (3. April 2011)

Einige (viele) Umzugskartons sowie einige CDs (die ich eigentlich Freitags per Post bekommen habe aber ich erst heute nach Hause gekommen bin, also doch eigentlich erst heute^^

Zusätzlich noch einige PC-Teile z.B: Prozessor, Graka usw. aber nur kurz, weil neuen Auftrag für Firma^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. April 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Warum kauft man sich eine Tastatur für ein Tablet? Oo Ich dachte es wäre so cool mit den Fingern alles zu steuern. Was kostet so nen Teil von Apple eigentlich wenn man fragen darf? Wahrscheinlich 100 Euro?



Warum man sich die Tastatur kauft? Zum schreiben natürlich    Es ist sogar sehr cool, alles mit den Fingern auf dem Display  zu schreiben, doch nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad. Seitenlange Texte oder Schulaufgaben gehen mit der Tastatur deutlich besser, da die Tasten etwas größer sind und physisches Feedback vorhanden ist.


----------



## Legendary (3. April 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Warum man sich die Tastatur kauft? Zum schreiben natürlich    Es ist sogar sehr cool, alles mit den Fingern auf dem Display  zu schreiben, doch nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad. Seitenlange Texte oder Schulaufgaben gehen mit der Tastatur deutlich besser, da die Tasten etwas größer sind und physisches Feedback vorhanden ist.


Ich dachte immer ein Tablet ist nicht für seitenlanges Schreiben gedacht, dafür gibts entweder Netbooks, Notebooks oder Desktop PCs. Alleine das Ding immer noch zusätzlich mitzuschleppen...naja


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. April 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer ein Tablet ist nicht für seitenlanges Schreiben gedacht, dafür gibts entweder Netbooks, Notebooks oder Desktop PCs. Alleine das Ding immer noch zusätzlich mitzuschleppen...naja



Also soll ich deiner Meinung nach lieber ein Netbook immer noch zusätzlich mitschleppen? Die Tastatur ist so groß wie das iPad in der Tasche, von daher macht das keinen großen Unterschied. Wie bereits gesagt, werde ich nicht immer die Tastatur mitnehmen, denn sie ist nur für langes Schreiben/Texte gedacht. Sozusagen ein Laptop, bei dem man ohne weiteres die Hälfte an Platz spart. Sowas kann ein Netbook nicht.


----------



## tear_jerker (3. April 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Also soll ich deiner Meinung nach lieber ein Netbook immer noch zusätzlich mitschleppen? Die Tastatur ist so groß wie das iPad in der Tasche, von daher macht das keinen großen Unterschied. Wie bereits gesagt, werde ich nicht immer die Tastatur mitnehmen, denn sie ist nur für langes Schreiben/Texte gedacht. Sozusagen ein Laptop, bei dem man ohne weiteres die Hälfte an Platz spart. Sowas kann ein Netbook nicht.


wieso zusätzlich? ein netbook wäre für mich einem ipad für solcherlei dinge die du machen willst immer vorzuziehen. und was heißt hier ein netbook kann das nicht? schonmal versucht das netbook zuzuklappen? ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wieso zusätzlich? ein netbook wäre für mich einem ipad für solcherlei dinge die du machen willst immer vorzuziehen. und was heißt hier ein netbook kann das nicht? schonmal versucht das netbook zuzuklappen? ^^



Damit verteilt sich das Volumen nur anders, es wird aber nicht kleinere. Ausreden kann man zugeklappte Bergomis schlecht benutzen, oder?


----------



## sp4rkl3z (4. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wieso zusätzlich? ein netbook wäre für mich einem ipad für solcherlei dinge die du machen willst immer vorzuziehen. und was heißt hier ein netbook kann das nicht? schonmal versucht das netbook zuzuklappen? ^^



Vergiss es, gegen Appleuser zu argumentieren ist das gleiche, wie einem Christen zu erklären wieso man das ganze nicht so sieht wie er 


BTT: Ich hab mir wiedermal das hier gekauft  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (4. April 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Haben wir auch seit Donnerstag. Unser Kaffeevollautomat hatte am Freitag letzter Woche den Geist aufgegeben. Am Montag neue Maschine bestellt und Mittwoch abend war sie da. Endlich wieder ordentlicher Kaffee....
> 
> Durch die Maschine gehen täglich locker 20 Tassen Kaffee, eher noch mehr. Wir verbrauchen ca. 1kg Kaffee / Woche.


Ich war hier irgendwie der einzige der sich mit Kaffee "vergiftete"... da reichte mir eine kleine Nespresso-Maschine und plötzlich, schau an, kommen sie aus ihren Löchern gekrochen und fragen ob sie sich beteiligen dürfen.

Hrhr.

So ein Vollautomat wäre nat. noch schöner, aber das übersteigt mein persönliches Budget dann doch stark. *neidisch ist*


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. April 2011)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> Vergiss es, gegen Appleuser zu argumentieren ist das gleiche, wie einem Christen zu erklären wieso man das ganze nicht so sieht wie er
> 
> 
> BTT: Ich hab mir wiedermal das hier gekauft
> ...



Und wieso ist es so schwer, Leuten ihre Meinung zu lassen? Wieso gibt es so intolerante Menschen, die immer annehmen, dass ihre Ansichten die besten sind? Die meisten Threads über Apple Produkte werden geschlossen, weil irgendwelche hater, die noch nie ein iPad in der Hand gehalten haben nicht aufhören können ihr dummes Halbwissen zu propagieren. Außerdem wird hier gerade von revenation wieder eine solche Diskussion begonnen, und es wäre zu lustig, aber auch schade, wenn diese dann in der Schließung des Threads endete. Also lasst das Thema doch einfach und bleibt bei euren windows Laptops.

Btt: Halsschmerzen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. April 2011)

Motorola defy  und es is gut


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. April 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Und wieso ist es so schwer, Leuten ihre Meinung zu lassen?



Lass ihm doch seine Meinung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte das Gefühl mich mal wieder ein bisschen dem Pop-Punk öffnen zu müssen und ich habs nicht bereut. Macht echt Spaß das Album


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. April 2011)

Für 15€ von Amazon.de diesen kleinen Mix erhalten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. April 2011)

Neuer Akku für meinen Samsung Camcorder aus dem ebay.... funktioniert nicht. Gleich wieder zurück damit


----------



## EspCap (5. April 2011)

Das Apple Wireless Keyboard ist auf jeden Fall absolut super... für mich die angenehmste Tastatur, auf der ich je getippt habe. Meine alte G15 ist kein Vergleich, die war lauter, klappriger und unbequemer zum tippen.

Zum Thema:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eigentlich wollte ich erst den Linder, aber nachdem der laut diversen Rezensionen sogar fachliche Fehler hat hab ich mich dann doch für den Campbell entschieden


----------



## Manaori (5. April 2011)

Mein neues Handy, nachdem das alte den G eist aufgegeben hat  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Samsung LG p 500


----------



## EspCap (5. April 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Samsung LG p 500



Samsung LG?


----------



## Manaori (5. April 2011)

So heißt das, aye


----------



## Dracun (5. April 2011)

Ähh Google sagt gibt es net  es gibt ein LG P 500 aber kein Samsung LG (Sind im übrigen 2 verschiedene Marken )

König der Löwen fürs Mega Drive




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (5. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ähh Google sagt gibt es net  es gibt ein LG P 500 aber kein Samsung LG (Sind im übrigen 2 verschiedene Marken )
> 
> König der Löwen fürs Mega Drive
> 
> ...



was ist Mega Drive? ich kenn die alten Sachen leider nicht so gut.


----------



## Manaori (5. April 2011)

Naja.. im Laden wars unter Samsung und die Verkäuferin hats so genannt. Auf dem Handbüchlein steht auch nur LG. *schulterzuck*
Verwirr mich doch nicht ._. 

Und grautliere. König der Löwen *_*"


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> was ist Mega Drive? ich kenn die alten Sachen leider nicht so gut.



Der Grund warum SEGA pleite gegangen ist


----------



## Alux (5. April 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Der Grund warum SEGA pleite gegangen ist



Ernsthaft oder Sarkasmus?


----------



## Legendary (5. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ernsthaft oder Sarkasmus?



Ernsthaft!


Sega war für mich damals auch nie der Rede wert...war immer eine Aussenseiterkonsole, zu Recht muss ich sagen. Der SNES war damals um Welten besser, mehr Spiele, mehr Zubehör und unempfindlicher durch die Kassetten. Und naja...Nintendo gegen Sega, war doch klar wer da gewinnt.


----------



## The Reptil (5. April 2011)

ich dachte immer die ps1 wahr der Grund warum Sega keine Konsolen mehr macht 

Saturn und Dreamcast waren ja mehr oder weniger das letzte aufbäumen


----------



## Legendary (5. April 2011)

The schrieb:


> ich dachte immer die ps1 wahr der Grund warum Sega keine Konsolen mehr macht
> 
> Saturn und Dreamcast waren ja mehr oder weniger das letzte aufbäumen



Da spielten glaub ich viele Faktoren mit...damals war noch nicht so die Zeit für CDs...man weiß ja was in den letzten Jahren und Jahrzenten mit eigentlich guten Innovationen passiert ist. Geht mir doch genauso, ich warte auch erstmal ab und schaue ob die Neuerung auch was taugt und keine Kinderkrankheiten mit sich zieht. Kauf mir jetzt erst nen BluRay Player weil ich nicht genau wusste was sich durchsetzt und ob es zukunftssicher ist - Thema BluRay vs. HD-DVD.


Sony hatte damals alles richtig gemacht und eine Konsole mit genialer Grafik und moderner Technik auf den Markt geschmissen als die Leute schon wussten das CDs die Zukunft sind. Und auf der PS gibt es auch grundsätzlich viele sehr gute Exklusivtitel und auch vieles für Erwachsene.


----------



## Neritia (6. April 2011)

endlich ne neue maus :

Razer DeathAdder

und 4 neue HotPants XD fürn sommer


----------



## Dracun (6. April 2011)

Falsch .. Sega war ein sehr gutes Konkurrenzprodukt. Viele gute Spiele. Und dat Dreamcast ist im übrigen nicht am Ende. Hier zu lande okay, aber im asiatischen Raum werden immer noch Spiele für das Teil produziert. Und wenn das Mega Drive ja so kagge gewesen sei, frage ich mich warum so viele gute Spiele (Alexx the Kid, Sonic, Ristar, Landstalker etc) es heute noch schaffen für viel Geld verkauft zu werden. Im übrigen gab es sogar vor kurzem noch ne Handheld Ausgabe des MD bei Lidl zu kaufen, die Dinger gingen auch wech wie warme Semmeln. 

So ich freue mich wieder eine Sega MD Konsole zu besitzen und meine Sammlung damit zu bereichern und dazu wieder mal ne Runde KdL zu zoggen .. 



The schrieb:


> ich dachte immer die ps1 wahr der Grund warum Sega keine Konsolen mehr macht


Halb richtig die Dreamcast konnte sich, trotz diverser Innovationen(zukunftsweisende Onlinetechnik, Online-Konsolenspiele, Kantenglättung), nicht durchsetzen gegen die PSX und die bald kommende PS2


----------



## bkeleanor (6. April 2011)

Ich müsste mich scho sehr täuschen aber sega war doch nie pleite?!

praktisch alle Videospielautomaten in Arcadezenter waren von SEGA.
vielleicht haben sie mitlerweile einfach den konsolenmarkt aufgegeben.


----------



## Dracun (6. April 2011)

Richtig Sega produziert immer noch Spiele, nur halt nicht für Sega Konsolen


----------



## shadow24 (6. April 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> und 4 neue HotPants XD fürn sommer




mmmh...da hätte ich dann doch gerne ein foto von


btt:für meinen sohn (und mich)....macht irre viel spass und ist für jung und alt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neritia (6. April 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> mmmh...da hätte ich dann doch gerne ein foto von




ähm ja kann ich nachreichen  aber ohne mich darin xD


----------



## Reflox (6. April 2011)

Endlich!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und gerade angekommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (6. April 2011)

Panasonic Lumix FS-11 als "immer-dabei"-Kamera:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Falsch .. Sega war ein sehr gutes Konkurrenzprodukt. Viele gute Spiele.



Ich hab ja auch nie behauptet dass das Ding ne schlechte Konsole war aber nunmal größtenteils erfolglos. Ausserdem stand Sega nach dem Produktionsstop des Dreamcast auf der Schwelle zur Insolvenz, konnte sich aber dank des immens vermögenden Unternehmenschef über Wasser halten


----------



## shadow24 (6. April 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> ähm ja kann ich nachreichen  aber ohne mich darin xD




warum verwundert mich die antwort nur nicht?


----------



## Desdinova (6. April 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch nie behauptet dass das Ding ne schlechte Konsole war aber nunmal größtenteils erfolglos.



Falscher geht es kaum. Das ist zwar extremes Offtopicgeschwafel, aber tatsächlich verhält es sich so, dass der MegaDrive (Genesis in den NTSC-Ländern) die mit Abstand kommerziell erfolgreichste Konsole von Sega war. Der Vorgänger MasterSystem (I+II) und die Nachfolger Sega Saturn und Dreamcast kann man dagegen ohne Umschweife erfolglos nennen, wenn sich auch auf manchen Gebieten sehr innovativ waren.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. April 2011)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Falscher geht es kaum. Das ist zwar extremes Offtopicgeschwafel, aber tatsächlich verhält es sich so, dass der MegaDrive (Genesis in den NTSC-Ländern) die mit Abstand kommerziell erfolgreichste Konsole von Sega war. Der Vorgänger MasterSystem (I+II) und die Nachfolger Sega Saturn und Dreamcast kann man dagegen ohne Umschweife erfolglos nennen, wenn sich auch auf manchen Gebieten sehr innovativ waren.



Im Bezug auf die 16mb-Version mag das durchaus stimmen. Im Bezug auf Pleite hab ich aber eher an die 32mb Erweiterung gedacht die unter anderem Mitschuld an Segas späterer Finanznot war


----------



## Dracun (6. April 2011)

Ist ja schön das du daran gedacht hast, warum hast du dies dann nicht erwähnt  Wir könnenja schließlich keine Gedanken lesen


----------



## Schrottinator (6. April 2011)

Was, das könnt ihr nicht? Kann doch jeder! 

Ich habe mir den Kartoffelsack bei Steam geholt und bin nun am überlegen, wem ich die überschüssige Lizenz von Audiosurf schenken soll.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ist ja schön das du daran gedacht hast, warum hast du dies dann nicht erwähnt  Wir könnenja schließlich keine Gedanken lesen



Naja es schienen sich alle auszukennen deswegen hab ich auch nicht so direkt dran gedacht ^^


----------



## Dracun (6. April 2011)

Relativ


----------



## Arosk (7. April 2011)

[Bild entfernt]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. April 2011)

Größer gings wohl nicht wa ? 

B2T: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (7. April 2011)

Geile Kopfhörer und auch noch von Sony.   

Habens guten Klang? Wieviel gekostet?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. April 2011)

Der Klang ist 1A, hab von Sony aber auch nix anderes erwartet. ^^ 

Haben 30&#8364; gekostet, ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr auf die Ipod-Kopfhörer, weil die 1. schnell kaputt gehen und 2. genau so viel kosten wie die hier von Sony. Schauen auch noch schick aus, einzig das Kabel hätte für meine Bedürfnisse ein wenig länger sein können, aber das soll nicht wirklich ein Kritikpunkt sein.  

Gekauft bei dem Händler mit den 2 M's, wenn ihr wisst  was ich meine.


----------



## Cantharion (7. April 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Geile Kopfhörer und auch noch von Sony.
> 
> Habens guten Klang? Wieviel gekostet?



würde mich auch interessieren.

Wo wir gerade dabei sind:
- Boss Sommerhose in Weiß
- Tommy Hilfiger Schuhe in Weiß
- Tommy Hilfiger Gürtel in Weiß
- 4 verschiedene V-Neck t-shirts von Boss
- Orangefarbenes Boss t-shirt Shop So eine geile Farbe musste ich einfach haben, ist in Wirklichkeit viel leuchtender.

Und nächste Woche kommen noch ein Pistaziengrünes Hilfiger Polo und eine Blaue Boss-jeans dazu.
i'm ready for the summer.


----------



## Alux (7. April 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> würde mich auch interessieren.
> 
> Wo wir gerade dabei sind:
> - Boss Sommerhose in Weiß
> ...



Marken-Mensch?


----------



## Legendary (7. April 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> würde mich auch interessieren.
> 
> Wo wir gerade dabei sind:
> - Boss Sommerhose in Weiß
> ...


Wow...du musst ja Geld haben, wenn ich seh das da ein T-Shirt (!) 49 € kostet. 


Ich kauf zwar auch häufig Klamotten aber dann eher bei New Yorker, da ich gerne bunte und schrillige Shirts mag und da eines nur 10 Flocken kostet ^.^


----------



## EspCap (7. April 2011)

Wenn wir gerade schon dabei sind:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2011)

das Volcom T-Shirt sieht ja edel aus *.*


----------



## EspCap (7. April 2011)

Ja, sieht geil aus. Deswegen hab ichs bestellt :> Gibts auch in einem verdammt geilen Rot-Ton 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.blue-tomato.com/de/T-Shirts/Volcom-Optical-Stone-SS/product.bto?product=300386323


----------



## Ol@f (7. April 2011)

Gameboy Advance SP für 20€.^^ Für die Arbeit... :>


----------



## Ennia (8. April 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> würde mich auch interessieren.
> 
> Wo wir gerade dabei sind:
> - Boss Sommerhose in Weiß
> ...



meh, Boss Orange finde ich weitaus schöner. Das normale Boss Zeug sieht zu altbacken aus. Dafür fühle ich mich noch zu jung


----------



## EspCap (8. April 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> meh, Boss Orange finde ich weitaus schöner. Das normale Boss Zeug sieht zu altbacken aus. Dafür fühle ich mich noch zu jung



Geht mir auch so. Bei Hemden/Anzügen ok, aber bei T-Shirts weniger. Wobei mir auch die Boss Orange Shirts viel zu oft V-Necks haben... gefällt mir gar nicht.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. April 2011)

Am Donnerstag kamen meine bestellten: Gamma Ray: Hell Yeah the Awesome Foursome (Live Album), Gamma Ray The Land of the Free 2 (Spontan im Laden gekauft), Helloween: Chameleon (wieder bestellt) und Live in Sao Paulo (auch bestellt).

Heute kam hinzu: Helloween: High Live (Amazon bestellt) und Metal Jukebox (auch bei Amazon bestellt)

ICH HAB HELLOWEEN ALLE ALBEN!111 <3


----------



## Neritia (9. April 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wow...du musst ja Geld haben, wenn ich seh das da ein T-Shirt (!) 49 € kostet.
> 
> 
> Ich kauf zwar auch häufig Klamotten aber dann eher bei New Yorker, da ich gerne bunte und schrillige Shirts mag und da eines nur 10 Flocken kostet ^.^



für mich 5 Euronen 

gerade diese woche wieder zugeschlagen XD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eigentlich schon gestern angekommen aber wayne.


----------



## LiangZhou (9. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Yeah


----------



## MasterXoX (9. April 2011)

Geile Teile <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (10. April 2011)

- 1 neuen schwarz-weißen Schal von New Yorker
- 3 Paar neue Sneakersocken
- 1 kurze Hose 
- 1 Kiste Helles "Bräu im Moos" <3
- 2 neue Kochbücher


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+3 Paar Sneakersocken
+ Höllische Zahnschmerzen, da gestern ein fehlgeschlagner Wurzelbehandlter Zahn raus musste und sich gleich ein neuer Zahn entzündet hat. :<


----------



## Legendary (10. April 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> +3 Paar Sneakersocken
> + Höllische Zahnschmerzen, da gestern ein fehlgeschlagner Wurzelbehandlter Zahn raus musste und sich gleich ein neuer Zahn entzündet hat. :<



Ach da war wohl auch jemand bei NY einkaufen?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. April 2011)

Na klar, ich sehs nicht wirklich ein 20€ und mehr für ein einziges Shirt zuzahlen.


----------



## Legendary (10. April 2011)

Dito!


----------



## Neritia (10. April 2011)

ich glaub ich werd jz jeden fragen der bei mir einkauft ob der/die auch im buffed forum unterwegs is


----------



## Legendary (10. April 2011)

Lass mich raten, du arbeitest bei NY?


----------



## Neritia (11. April 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, du arbeitest bei NY?



nur als aushilfe  aber langsam fühle ich mich verfolgt XD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für Fitness und zum Joggen. 

Dann noch den wohl besten Film der Welt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ENDLICH AUF DVD!!!

+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




i like


----------



## tonygt (11. April 2011)

Juhu endlich neues Fahrrad 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (11. April 2011)

Da ich einiges neues bekommen habe könnte ich das Forum mit Bildenr zuspammen (das lasse ich jetzt mal):
-2 Paar Puma Schuhe (Farbe:Weiß und Schwarz) weiß leider dne genauen namen nicht, weil ich die Kartons nicht finde
-ein weißes Sacko (schreibt man das so)
-3 Hemden (zwei passend zum Sacko (schwarz, lila, weiß))
-4 T-Shirts
-2 Hosen
ich glaube ich habe da was vergessen aber gerade kp was


----------



## Aeonflu-X (11. April 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> für mich 5 Euronen
> 
> gerade diese woche wieder zugeschlagen XD
> 
> ...



So ein Teil braucht auch noch meine Freundin.

Ich liebe es auf dem Trödelmarkt Bücher zu kaufen. <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kann atm ganz dezent nachfühlen, warum manche leute konsolen mögen^^ gamepad macht laune am pc. vor allem mit großem monitor und couch an der richtigen stelle ist er besser als jede konsole


----------



## Pheselo (12. April 2011)

/sign

Zumal xBox an manchen Punkten bei der Grafik echt scheiße aussieht, da sie aufgrund unzureichender Ressourcen diese nicht ruckelfrei darstellen kann, der PC flexibler und mit einem Kontroller angenehmer zu steuern ist. Wollte ich mir auch bald mal holen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob sich das für mich lohnt...

Ich habe nichts neues, ausser http://bit.ly/estxIo aufm PC.


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. April 2011)

Haltet euch beim Posten von Bildern bitte an die Netiquette. Danke


----------



## Merianna (12. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So mal neue Schuhe und 2 Hosen bestellt kommen hoffentlich morgen an


----------



## rushfire10 (12. April 2011)

die schuhe find ich nice :>, 

joa ich hab mir mal eine neue Uhr gegönnt. =)

[attachment=11821:81Ez6b1DRwL._AA1500_.jpeg]


----------



## EspCap (12. April 2011)

Bisschen was für die Box:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch was fürs Wochenende, Grillen und so 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]ich kann atm ganz dezent nachfühlen, warum manche leute konsolen mögen^^ gamepad macht laune am pc. vor allem mit großem monitor und couch an der richtigen stelle ist er besser als jede konsole[/font]




Dachte ich auch mal, jetzt hab ich doch ne Xbox  Klar ist die Grafik nicht immer so detailreich wie am PC, dafür ist das Teil schön leise und kompakt. Und man sitzt ja auch nicht so nahe dran wie beim PC, von daher ist das kein Problem


----------



## Rayon (12. April 2011)

rushfire10 schrieb:


> die schuhe find ich nice :>,
> 
> joa ich hab mir mal eine neue Uhr gegönnt. =)
> 
> [attachment=11821:81Ez6b1DRwL._AA1500_.jpeg]



quanta costa?


----------



## Ennia (12. April 2011)

@EspCap: Schmeckt dir der Black Label? Mir ist der dann doch zu intensiv und er hat auch einen höheren Alkoholanteil, als der normale Captain...



Ich find jetzt keine Bilder dazu, weil die Internetseiten der Hersteller allesamt Klicki-Bunti-Seiten aus Flash sind... 

- NZA Kurzarmpolo
- NZA Kurzarmhemd
- Boss Orange Jeans (hellerer Farbton)


- Anhänger fürs Auto




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. April 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> @EspCap: Schmeckt dir der Black Label? Mir ist der dann doch zu intensiv und er hat auch einen höheren Alkoholanteil, als der normale Captain...



Keine Ahnung, ich hab ihn noch nie getrunken  In den ganzen Läden gibt's den fast nie, deswegen hab ich ihn jetzt mal Online bestellt. Nach dem Wochenende kann ich's dir sagen, ob ich ihn mag. Mehr Alkohol hat der aber nicht, genau so 40% wie der Goldene. Es gibt noch einen Overproof mit 73%, aber der ist auch dezent teuer.


----------



## Ennia (12. April 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich hab ihn noch nie getrunken  In den ganzen Läden gibt's den fast nie, deswegen hab ich ihn jetzt mal Online bestellt. Nach dem Wochenende kann ich's dir sagen, ob ich ihn mag. Mehr Alkohol hat der aber nicht, genau so 40% wie der Goldene. Es gibt noch einen Overproof mit 73%, aber der ist auch dezent teuer.



Nene, der Spiced Gold hat 35% Alc. Hab extra nochmal gegoogelt. Hätt mich auch gewundert, wenn ich mich da jetzt vertan hätte 
http://www.spirituos...ce_1_Liter.html


Ach und der Black Label schmeckte mir dann schon, aber erst nach dem dritten Glas, was ja nicht unbedingt gut ist ^^


----------



## EspCap (12. April 2011)

Hm, ok... hab ich nie so drauf geachtet dann wohl  Aber die 5% reißen's jetzt auch nicht raus.

Ich finde es echt schade dass es in DE bzw. Europa allgemein nur die 2 Morgan-Sorten gibt. Parrot Bay würde ich als alter Malibu-Fan gerne mal probieren, aber das bekommt man ja fast nicht her hier...


----------



## rushfire10 (13. April 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> quanta costa?




war gar nicht so teuer 75€ die uhr =)


----------



## Potpotom (13. April 2011)

Da kommt der Osterhase mit einem Möbelwagen... zwei urgemütliche Sessel und ein Tisch. So langsam wird es mit der Einrichtung.

Danke Mama, weil du umbauen möchtest und nach knapp 6 Monaten keinen Bedarf mehr hast. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. April 2011)

Wurde der Tisch aus Koffern gebaut?


----------



## Potpotom (13. April 2011)

Aus Koffern würde ich jetzt nicht sagen bei einem geschätzten Gewicht von 100Kg, aber er ist zumindest an das Aussehen der alten Koffer angelehnt, jopp.


----------



## Meriane (13. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (14. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uachu (14. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ideales Arbeitshandy =)


----------



## Dracun (14. April 2011)

Ich hab einen neuen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Paolo mit de Pizzaflitzer


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. April 2011)

The Left Rights:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (14. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ich hab einen neuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sieht aus wie ein wurm der ins ohr rein/raus kriecht ò_Ó


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (14. April 2011)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein wurm der ins ohr rein/raus kriecht ò_Ó



soll ja auch Ohrwurm bedeuten^^


----------



## Dracun (14. April 2011)

Gut erkannt


----------



## Alux (14. April 2011)

hehe ich bin halt klug^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. April 2011)

Neue Song My Life von "JJ" wegen Battlefield 3 Trailer <3 (Klicken)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




uuuund




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (17. April 2011)

BMTH .dein ernst ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2011)

Ne, poste es einfach so.


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (17. April 2011)

Ne erkältung. kaum hab ich eine los, kommt die nächste -.-


----------



## Sigmea (18. April 2011)

Eine Steißbeinfistel. -.-

Wurde heute geöffnet und zwar ohne Betäubung. Und wenn an einer entzündeten Stelle geschnitten wird... :x

Höllische Schmerzen.




PS: Das Read-Dead-Redemption-Shirt ist ja mal toll!


----------



## Alux (18. April 2011)

Sigmea schrieb:


> Eine Steißbeinfistel. -.-
> 
> Wurde heute geöffnet und zwar ohne Betäubung. Und wenn an einer entzündeten Stelle geschnitten wird... :x
> 
> Höllische Schmerzen.



was ist ne Fistel?

hä du wirst ohne Betäubung aufgeschnitten?


----------



## Shourijo (18. April 2011)

http://de.wikipedia....C3%9Fbeinfistel

Klingt jetzt nicht so lecker


----------



## Potpotom (18. April 2011)

Oh Gott... und ich gucke auch noch nach was das ist.

Mein Beileid Sigmea und gute Besserung.


----------



## Legendary (18. April 2011)

Sigmea schrieb:


> Eine Steißbeinfistel. -.-
> 
> Wurde heute geöffnet und zwar ohne Betäubung. Und wenn an einer entzündeten Stelle geschnitten wird... :x
> 
> Höllische Schmerzen.



N Kumpel der beim Bund arbeitet hatte das auch, der wäre beinahe verblutet da dran. Oo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



EPIC NEED *-* Woher haste das Shirt ?


----------



## Alux (18. April 2011)

ok jetzt weis ic hwas ein Steißbeinfistel is und hab auf Wikipedia die Bilder gesehen... ich wollte heute noch fein was essen aber das is mir vergangen -.-


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch nicht daheim, aber verschickt <3


----------



## Shourijo (18. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> ok jetzt weis ic hwas ein Steißbeinfistel is und hab auf Wikipedia die Bilder gesehen... ich wollte heute noch fein was essen aber das is mir vergangen -.-



Sorry, hatte mir noch überlegt, ob ich ne Warnung noch schreibe, dass es nicht so schöne Bilder da sind... Aber dachte meine Aussage mit dem "Klingt jetzt nicht so lecker" reicht... xD Kannste mir nochmal verzeihen?


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Shourijo schrieb:


> Sorry, hatte mir noch überlegt, ob ich ne Warnung noch schreibe, dass es nicht so schöne Bilder da sind... Aber dachte meine Aussage mit dem "Klingt jetzt nicht so lecker" reicht... xD Kannste mir nochmal verzeihen?



Ach, selbst wenn du eine "Warnung" dahin gesetzt hättest, mindestens 1er wäre so neugierig gewesen, dass er nachgeschaut hätte.  So sind wir Menschen halt, Neugierig. 


Assassin´s Creed Brotherhood....zumindest hab ich es bezahlt...nur muss es noch ankommen. :<


----------



## Alux (18. April 2011)

Selbst wenn du geschrieben hättest : Vorsicht ekelhafte Bilder nicht klicken! 

Ich hätte trotzdem geguckt^^


----------



## Shourijo (18. April 2011)

Na dann mussich mir ja keine Vorwürfe mehr machen...


----------



## Sigmea (18. April 2011)

Ich war heute beim Chirurg. 5 Betäubungen hatte er gesetzt und keine hat gewirkt. Er hat es mit einem Skalpell aufgeschnitten und mit einer Schere weiter aufgeschnitten. Danach kam eine Tamponade rein. Die wird morgen entfernt. Das dient nur, dass der Eiter und die Entzüdnung weg ist. Danach werde ich wohl die eigentliche Operation durchführen lassen. Dabei wird bis zum Steißbein der Bereich rausgeschnitten. Mir wird so schlecht bei dem Gedanken, dass ich mit einem Loch rumrennen darf, wo man den Knochen sieht...

Um zum Thema zurückzukommen: Ich habe mich heute komischerweise bei Facebook angemeldet. >_>


----------



## NexxLoL (19. April 2011)

Ich habe mir heute eine Aprilia RS 125 gekauft, und freue mich tierisch 
Wenn sie morgen geputzt ist, lade ich auch noch ein Foto hoch


----------



## Alux (19. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. April 2011)

VWL und alle so: "yeah"..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (19. April 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> VWL und alle so: "yeah"..
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Wahaha, studierst du das echt?

Ich kann dir nur mein vollstes Mitgefühl und Beileid ausrichten.
Bevor ich VWL oder BWL studieren würde, würde ich mir eher die Kugel geben. ^^


----------



## Alux (19. April 2011)

Sigmea schrieb:


> Ich war heute beim Chirurg. 5 Betäubungen hatte er gesetzt und keine hat gewirkt. Er hat es mit einem Skalpell aufgeschnitten und mit einer Schere weiter aufgeschnitten. Danach kam eine Tamponade rein. Die wird morgen entfernt. Das dient nur, dass der Eiter und die Entzüdnung weg ist. Danach werde ich wohl die eigentliche Operation durchführen lassen. Dabei wird bis zum Steißbein der Bereich rausgeschnitten. Mir wird so schlecht bei dem Gedanken, dass ich mit einem Loch rumrennen darf, wo man den Knochen sieht...



ich hab mich mal im Internet bissel schlau gemacht zu dem Thema und kann dir echt nur mein Beileid sagen vor allem was die Heilungsphase angeht


----------



## Königmarcus (19. April 2011)

endlich mit einer langjährigen freundin zusammen gekommen <3


----------



## pampam (19. April 2011)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute eine Aprilia RS 125 gekauft, und freue mich tierisch
> Wenn sie morgen geputzt ist, lade ich auch noch ein Foto hoch



Nicht schlecht, aber wieso grad ne 125er mit ca. 30 PS?


----------



## Legendary (20. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wahaha, studierst du das echt?
> 
> Ich kann dir nur mein vollstes Mitgefühl und Beileid ausrichten.
> Bevor ich VWL oder BWL studieren würde, würde ich mir eher die Kugel geben. ^^



Ich hatte auch kurzzeitig mit dem Gedanken gespielt und schnell wieder abgewiegelt...mit einem kalten Schauer auf dem Rücken. 


BTT: Nen Kasten Schönramer!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

Dantes Inferno Uncut


----------



## NexxLoL (20. April 2011)

pampam schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, aber wieso grad ne 125er mit ca. 30 PS?



Weil ich erst 16 bin, und keine großen Maschinen fahren darf.^^ Jetzt kann ich die bis 18 mit der 80 KM/h Drossel fahren, und dann wenn ich mit 18 den großen A-Lappen habe offen. Offen läuft sie ja so um die 160. Die werde ich dann weiter fahren bis ich genug Geld für eine GSX-R 1000 habe ^^ Habe mich für die Aprilia entschieden, weil für mich als 125er einfach nur eine 2-Takter in Frage kommt wegen der Leistung, und ich sie schöner finde als die Cagiva Mito.

Hier ist auch mal ein Bild. Ist zwar noch nicht besonders gründlich gereinigt, aber das kommt dann am Wochenende, wenn ich einen Montageständer zur Verfügung hab 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> Weil ich erst 16 bin, und keine großen Maschinen fahren darf.^^ Jetzt kann ich die bis 18 mit der 80 KM/h Drossel fahren, und dann wenn ich mit 18 den großen A-Lappen habe offen. Offen läuft sie ja so um die 160. Die werde ich dann weiter fahren bis ich genug Geld für eine GSX-R 1000 habe ^^ Habe mich für die Aprilia entschieden, weil für mich als 125er einfach nur eine 2-Takter in Frage kommt wegen der Leistung, und ich sie schöner finde als die Cagiva Mito.
> 
> Hier ist auch mal ein Bild. Ist zwar noch nicht besonders gründlich gereinigt, aber das kommt dann am Wochenende, wenn ich einen Montageständer zur Verfügung hab
> 
> ...



WTF?? man darf ich Deutschland mit 16 ne 125er fahren?


----------



## NexxLoL (20. April 2011)

Ja, dazu musst du den A1 Führerschein machen. Darfst dann bis 18 alles bis 15 PS und 80 Km/h fahren, und ab 18 alles bis 15 PS ohne Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung.


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

warum kann ich nicht in Deutschland leben? -.-


----------



## NexxLoL (20. April 2011)

Hehe, bist du Schweizer oder Ösi?^^


----------



## TheStormrider (20. April 2011)

Hey ich hab ne 8er Win-Streak in Sc2 geschafft (bekommen).


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

Ösi und mein Moped hat schlappe 5 PS und geht auch nur 75 km/h


----------



## NexxLoL (20. April 2011)

Dann weiß ich warum du nicht in Deutschland leben kannst. Ihr Österreicher könnt euch hier nur sehr schlecht anpassen, siehe Hitler und Money Boy


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

Du wirfst alle Österreicher mit Diktatoren wie Hitler oder Möchtegerns wie Money Boy in einen Topf? Na das zeigt ja wie du von anderen Nationalitäten denkst.


----------



## NexxLoL (20. April 2011)

Das war nicht ernst gemeint, deswegen auch die 2 Smileys dahinter. 
Sorry, sollte nur ein Spaß sein ^^


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

Ich weis aber ich zeige immer wieder gerne wie man eine Aussage sofort gegen den Aussagenden drehen kann^^


----------



## NexxLoL (20. April 2011)

Und ich dachte gerade noch, dass ich fies bin...xD


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

nene sowas kann ich dich nicht glauben lassen xD


----------



## Skatero (21. April 2011)

Ausserdem sind/waren beide sehr erfolgreich in Deutschland. :/


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ausserdem sind/waren beide sehr erfolgreich in Deutschland. :/



Nur ist die Frage, wer von beide nist schlimmer...


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

Band of Brothers


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und schon bestellt, wird morgen oder übermorgen geliefert Die Brenner Romane 1-6




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yodaku (21. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normal steh ich net so auf die Musikrichtung aber SDP is einfach genial


----------



## painschkes (21. April 2011)

_Prepare for Eulensolo! <3

_


----------



## Konov (21. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Band of Brothers
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geniale Serie, hab die Steel Box, herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Überlege ob ich mir die Pacific Serie auch hole, fand sie aber nicht ganz so gut wie BoB.


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

Hehe ich hab auch die Steel Box und hey alle Episoden plus Zusatzmaterial in ner Steel Box für 20€ ist doch günstig


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. April 2011)

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten gekauft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann habe mich angesichts der Gebrauchtpreise für Karosserieteile für den E34 entschieden, meinen verunfallten und an einigen Stellen mit Rost überzogenen 5er wieder komplett aufzubauen. Deshalb habe ich mir bei Ebay mal eben eine V8 Motorhaube inkl. Grill und Stoßstange inkl. Nebler für sagenhafte 20€ geschnappt. Bei den Preisen sollte nach Einsatz von ca. 1500€ der 230 PS starke Touring wieder wie neu dastehen. Freue mich schon aufs Basteln


----------



## Konov (22. April 2011)

Gibts eigtl irgendeine CD, DVD oder Blueray die du nicht hast? ^^


----------



## TrollJumper (22. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Gibts eigtl irgendeine CD, DVD oder Blueray die du nicht hast? ^^



Es ist wohl wahrscheinlcher, dass man die letzte Ziffer von pi herausfindet..^^


----------



## Alux (22. April 2011)

Ich will das Geld, dass Joker in Technik investiert hat haben. Dann bin ich sicher halbreich^^


----------



## MasterXoX (22. April 2011)

Joker wohnst du in Hamburg?

Dann kann ich ja doch mal zum Kinoabend vorbeihuschen:laugh:


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Gibts eigtl irgendeine CD, DVD oder Blueray die du nicht hast? ^^


Mehr als genug, aber die stehen alle auf meiner Kaufliste 



Alux schrieb:


> Ich will das Geld, dass Joker in Technik investiert hat haben. Dann bin ich sicher halbreich^^


"Halbreich" ist doch großer Mist, denn wie der Name schon sagt ist es nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes. Damit man mal eine Hausnummer hat, was die Technik überhaupt gekostet hat. Die Preise sind aufgerundet und meine realen Kaufpreise:

_Beamer_ (Epson EH-TW 3500 LPE mit Ersatzlampe) neu - _1500&#8364;_
_TV_ (Panasonic TX-P50S10E) neu - _1200&#8364;_
Leinwand (EH Tension Leinwand 92") neu - _650&#8364;_
_AVR _ (Denon AVR 2807) Ausläufer neu - _350&#8364;_
_DVD _(Denon DVD 2930) gebraucht - _140&#8364;_
_Wii_ (Black Mod Case) neu - _Gewinnspiel_
_XBOX 360_ (mit HDD LW) neu - _185&#8364;_
_HD Sat Receiver _ (Technisat HD S2+) neu - _345&#8364;_
_iPod Dockingstation _(Onkyo ND-S1) neu - _120&#8364;_
_Mediaplayer _(Dvico Tvix 6500) gebraucht - _130&#8364;_
_Festplatten_ (8 Stück) neu - _500&#8364;_
_PS3_ (60GB Fat Lady) neu - Beigabe Handyvertrages
_Boxen_ (Infinity Beta in 5.1) gebraucht - _950&#8364;_
_Sub _ (Infinity Beta SW 12) neu - _350&#8364;_
_Granitplatten und Absorber _ neu - _300&#8364;_
_Fernbedienung_ (Logitech Harmony 785) neu - _100&#8364;_
_Beleuchtete Wand_ (Materialkosten neu - _155&#8364;_
_Rack_ (Materialkosten) neu - _350&#8364;_
_Kabel / Netzleisten etc._ neu - _350&#8364;_

Macht zusammen ohne irgend eine CD / DVD oder BD *zusammen genau 7675&#8364;*. So nun ist es raus! Auf einmal ist das eine ganz ordentliche Hausnummer, aber wenn man bedenkt das alles nach und nach angeschafft wurde und man langjährig Spaß dran hat, dann ist das für mich absolut vertretbar. Andere Leute geben am WE zwischen 100 - 150&#8364; für Party, Alkohol und Kippen aus. Da ist die Kohle dann nach ca. einem Jahr auch weg.



MasterXoX schrieb:


> Joker wohnst du in Hamburg?


Nein, nicht mal in unmittelbarer Nähe. Fahre gut 2h bis Hamburg bei freier Bahn.


----------



## zoizz (22. April 2011)

Nachdem der gute Mann seit gestern wieder etwas mehr in den medialen Blickwinkel gerückt wurde, musste ich noch schnell kurz vor Ladenschluss 21:30 Uhr mir dieses Buch holen. Man muss ja wissen, worüber diskutiert wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2011)

Darüber wird noch diskutiert? 

Lohnt sich aber zu lesen, so falsch sind seine Aussagen gar nicht. Es kommt eben teilweise etwas unbequem rüber.


----------



## tear_jerker (22. April 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Darüber wird noch diskutiert?
> 
> Lohnt sich aber zu lesen, so falsch sind seine Aussagen gar nicht. Es kommt eben teilweise etwas unbequem rüber.



ich hab das buch noch nicht gelesen, aber von dem was ich so gelesen habe(nicht aus dem buch sondern fachpresse etc) dann sind die aussagen nicht unbedingt falsch, aber er lässt dinge dabei aus die nicht in die argumentation passen. das das buch keine wissenschaftliche studie ist, sollte aber beim lesen klar sein.


----------



## Konov (22. April 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Darüber wird noch diskutiert?
> 
> Lohnt sich aber zu lesen, so falsch sind seine Aussagen gar nicht. Es kommt eben teilweise etwas unbequem rüber.



Stimmt, ich fand die Aussagen auch nie falsch. 
Es wurde auch mehrfach von vielen Leuten gesagt, dass die Sachen die gesagt werden durchaus korrekt sind. Allerdings ist wohl die Art und Weise wie das beschrieben wurde teilweise nicht so ganz verständlich gewesen für manche Leute.

Ich wollt es auch mal lesen, war mir bisher aber immer zu teuer für ein Buch was von jedem zweiten als Verhetzung abgetan wird. 
Vielleicht besorg ichs mir auch noch.


----------



## peeping-tom (22. April 2011)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> endlich mit einer langjährigen freundin zusammen gekommen <3



Ich gratuliere. Das Ende steht jedoch schon fest!


----------



## zoizz (22. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich fand die Aussagen auch nie falsch.
> Es wurde auch mehrfach von vielen Leuten gesagt, dass die Sachen die gesagt werden durchaus korrekt sind. Allerdings ist wohl die Art und Weise wie das beschrieben wurde teilweise nicht so ganz verständlich gewesen für manche Leute.
> 
> Ich wollt es auch mal lesen, war mir bisher aber immer zu teuer für ein Buch was von jedem zweiten als Verhetzung abgetan wird.
> Vielleicht besorg ichs mir auch noch.



Eben deswegen musste ich es mir kaufen. Heutzutage wird sich doch ausschließlich dadurch profiliert, indem man andere(s) schlecht man, damit man selber mit seinem Bockmist/Nichtleistung eben weniger mies dasteht.

Und sei es eben nur zur Anregung. Ich werde mir die Argumente und Behauptungen sicherlich nicht als die ultimative Wahrheit ins Hirn einmeißeln, einfach nur drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Neritia (22. April 2011)

Mono & Nikitaman T-Shirt mit Autogramm von gestern


----------



## MasterXoX (22. April 2011)

Wuhuu 100 Seiten, toll das der Thread so gut ankommt


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. April 2011)

Weiter geht es mit dem Aufbau meines alten und treuen V8. Deshalb heute gekauft:

Kotflügel links
GSM Funk Antenne (hatte irgendein Idiot mal für seinen Besitz gehalten)
Tankdeckelhalterung
Wischerarm hinten

Und für meinen anderen V8 eine komplette Mittelkonsole. Dabei wollte ich nur die Mittelarmlehne inkl. Ablagefach, aber die wollte er einzeln nicht verticken und für 20€ wollen wir mal nicht meckern


----------



## Soramac (23. April 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ein paar Kleinigkeiten gekauft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Viel Spaß! (: Klasse Band


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. April 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ein paar Kleinigkeiten gekauft:
> 
> [30 Seconds to Mars Tickets]



Klasse, vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## Deathstyle (25. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wahaha, studierst du das echt?
> 
> Ich kann dir nur mein vollstes Mitgefühl und Beileid ausrichten.
> Bevor ich VWL oder BWL studieren würde, würde ich mir eher die Kugel geben. ^^



Nein, ich studiere weder BWL, noch VWL allerdings sind das Module die man einfach trotzdem die jedem wirtschaftliche Studiengang hat - man kommt idR auch nicht um Mathe und Statistik herum. ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. April 2011)

Die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch 0815 T-shirt in Army Grün.  

Hab ich seit Samstag.


----------



## Alux (25. April 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Mehr als genug, aber die stehen alle auf meiner Kaufliste
> 
> 
> "Halbreich" ist doch großer Mist, denn wie der Name schon sagt ist es nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes. Damit man mal eine Hausnummer hat, was die Technik überhaupt gekostet hat. Die Preise sind aufgerundet und meine realen Kaufpreise:
> ...



ich hab mit Technik auch alle DvDs, BluRays Videos SPiele etc gemeint^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> ich hab mit Technik auch alle DvDs, BluRays Videos SPiele etc gemeint^^


Oh - das wird dann doch "etwas" mehr. 

*btt:*
Mein Bauprojekt E34 hält sich auch nicht ans Osterfest. Daher gab es erstmal einen ganzen Batzen Teile. Darunter waren:

Tür für vorne rechts
Tür für hinten rechts
Kofferraum Boden Set

Und da ich meinem anderen Touring einen neuen Satz Xenon Scheinwerfer spendiert habe, werde ich die alten voll funktionstüchtigen Brenner in die Scheinwerfer des E34 implementieren.


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. April 2011)

Was hab ich neues...PORTAL 2 !!!


----------



## MasterXoX (26. April 2011)

Doktor schrieb:


> Was hab ich neues...PORTAL 2 !!!




Du Sack 
Ich wills mir eigentlich auch holen aber ich finde 50 Euro irgendwie bissl teuer


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dank Ebay für "nur" 38 €.


----------



## Edou (26. April 2011)

Medal of Honor[Xbox 360] 29,99&#8364;
Brütal Legend [Xbox 360] 19,99&#8364;
Tenacious D Box (Pick of Destiny und Tenacious D) 9,99&#8364;
Manowar - Kings of Metal 9,99&#8364;
Manowar - The Hell of Steel 5,99&#8364;


----------



## Neritia (27. April 2011)

ich brauchte kleingeld und da hab ich mir es natürlich nicht entgehen lassen mir

2 paar neue flipflops (geld und schwarz) 
2 tops (geld und türkis) für mich fürn sommer zu kaufen 

und mein freund hat 6 paar sneakersocken bekommen

alles zusammen für schlappe 15 euronen XD


----------



## Tilbie (27. April 2011)

Ne Hose, ein Hemd und Assasins Creed II (PS3).


----------



## Nebola (27. April 2011)

Alt: Klick

Neu: Klick

Edit: Besseres Bild genommen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. April 2011)

Ne 16.000er DSL-Verbindung


----------



## Wolfner (27. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tömterömtömtömtömtöm....

Leider noch nicht allzu oft die Gelegenheit gehabt reinzuschauen ;_;


----------



## Bastikch (27. April 2011)

Endlich eine eigene Juso Flagge  Pünktlich zum 1.Mai.


----------



## Chakalaker (27. April 2011)

I.Phone 4, endlich mal bestellt...

..und Rift, mal gucken wie es so ist


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. April 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ne 16.000er DSL-Verbindung





Hah ich auch ;D

mit dem drecks uninetz in Passau kannst net zocken... muss man halt 15€ im monat raushauen 
aber bei soviel Freizeit im ersten Semester hat sich das schon gelohnt ;D


----------



## Knallfix (27. April 2011)

delete me


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2011)

Neue Schuheeee 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2011)

Meine 2 gewonnenen Tickets für die RPC waren heute da. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2011)

Geld


----------



## schneemaus (28. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie ich mich freue


----------



## Edou (29. April 2011)

WWE Allstars
32Gigabyte Micro SD Speicherkarte.


----------



## H2OTest (29. April 2011)

in ca 2 Stunden cod4


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. April 2011)

BF BC 2 und nach der codeeingabe sogar festgestellt, das es die deluxe version ist^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. April 2011)

Hatte mich ja dagegen entschieden meinen alten E34 nach fast 12 Jahren für ein Appel und Ei zu verhökern. Deshalb wird der Dicke aufgebaut und wird mir als Spaßfahrzeug dienen. Hier mal Bilder vom aktuellen Stand mit gebraucht gekauftem V8 Grill und Stoßstange inkl. Neblern. Die im Pries von ca. 22€ enthaltene V8 Motorhaube ist auf den Bildern noch nicht installiert. Zusätzlich kamen Neuteile wie Scharnier für die Tankklappe und GSM Funk Antenne zum Einsatz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Seitenschäden links und rechts sind hier auch noch ansatzweise zu ersehen. Lack muss halt komplett gemacht werden und daher werden auch die Türen gegen komplett rostfreie ersetzt. Die Felgen werden noch gesandstrahlt und im Anschluss komplett gepulvert.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. April 2011)

ubuntu auf laptop^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. April 2011)

Dritten Monitor.


----------



## Terrascream (30. April 2011)

Soeben 7 neue T-Shirts für den Sommer bestellt *____*


----------



## Jordin (30. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




-Account und gaaaaanz allein installiert


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. April 2011)

Warcraft III & The Frozen Throne


----------



## Alux (30. April 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Warcraft III & The Frozen Throne



na GZ isst einfach nur geil das gute alt WC3


----------



## NexxLoL (30. April 2011)

Racing Scheibe und Sport ESD für meine Aprilia.  Bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen sie anzubauen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> na GZ isst einfach nur geil das gute alt WC3



Danke, war auch schwer genug, hier in München beide Spiele im selben Laden zu kaufen. Erst im 3. Shop (zweiter Gamestop) hab ich dann beide zusammen bekommen. Immherin 10€ billiger als bei Blizzard direkt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> na GZ isst einfach nur geil das gute alt WC3



Fettes /sign.

Ich werd demnächst nochmal den Story-Mode von ROC und TFT durchspielen. 

Einfach episch <3


----------



## Dracun (1. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wing Commander 4 für 5 €
Land of the Babes für 2,50 €
4er Controller anschlusspad für 2 €

Auf dem Trödelmarkt 
wuhuuuu


----------



## Reflox (1. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum ist das bei dir immer so günstig?

Bei uns verlangen die nen Zwanziger aufm Trödelmarkt D:


----------



## Alux (1. Mai 2011)

Kinokarten für heute


----------



## Dracun (1. Mai 2011)

Nun die gewünschten Preise waren

WC 4 = 10 €
Land of the babes =  5 €
Dat 4er Pad = 6 €

Ich handel halt gerne .. und hab meistens auch sehr gute Argumente  Und etwas Glück muss auch dabei sein


----------



## H2OTest (1. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> [...] und hab meistens auch sehr gute Argumente [...]



"Ich gebe dir 10 für alles, wenn nicht mache ich deinen Stand dicht"


----------



## Dracun (1. Mai 2011)

Nee eher so was wie .. Kollege .. die CD ist zerkratzt, die Hülle hat en Sprung und Das Heft ist wellig etc .. ich seh mir dies Sachen vorher gut an und bastel mir damit ne "Laber-Taktik" zusammen und dann wird gefeilscht


----------



## NexxLoL (1. Mai 2011)

Erinnert mich ein bisschen an die Szene aus Das Leben des Brian


----------



## Perkone (2. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Neues Rolling Stones Zippo


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Mai 2011)

Wow der Tisch ist echt neu


----------



## Perkone (2. Mai 2011)

Das is die Arbeitsplatte in der Firma wo ich arbeite @Master haha xD


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Mai 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Das is die Arbeitsplatte in der Firma wo ich arbeite @Master haha xD




Achso nadann


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die nächsten langen Autofahrten können kommen!


----------



## Neritia (3. Mai 2011)

Neue Sommerreifen -.- unfreiwillig

ich frag mich wie mein bruder mit dem auto vor mir gefahren is wenn nur ein reifen noch zulässig war XD


----------



## Olliruh (3. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke Papa *.*


----------



## Alux (3. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nur statt Grau Blau und statt Gelb grün


----------



## Aventhor (3. Mai 2011)

Nach dem Bro Code von Barney Stinson jetzt auch das Playbook  Höhö


----------



## Terrascream (3. Mai 2011)

Ich hab sogar das Brocode Tshirt 

Barney<3


----------



## Olliruh (4. Mai 2011)

200x "Schalke-Ultra" aufkleber *.*
Zeit die Stadt zu marken *o*


----------



## EspCap (5. Mai 2011)

DSL 2000.

Das allerdings nur 1 Mbit erreicht, maximal. Und extrem schwankt. Aber man nimmt was man kriegen kann. 
Irgendwie habe ich aber das Gefühl, die T-Com macht das absichtlich. Denn wenn sie weniger als 1 Mbit liefern kann, muss sie ihre Leitkästen einem anderen Anbieter (der hier seit einigen Monaten Kabel verlegt) zur Verfügung stellen - wenn sie das kann, nicht. Ist nur die Frage ob das noch geht, wenn der Ausbau des anderen Anbieters schon lange am laufen ist. Zusammenfassung: Die Telekom ist ein Mistladen, aber was will man machen.


----------



## Terrascream (5. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> DSL 2000.
> 
> Das allerdings nur 1 Mbit erreicht, maximal. Und extrem schwankt. Aber man nimmt was man kriegen kann.
> Irgendwie habe ich aber das Gefühl, die T-Com macht das absichtlich. Denn wenn sie weniger als 1 Mbit liefern kann, muss sie ihre Leitkästen einem anderen Anbieter (der hier seit einigen Monaten Kabel verlegt) zur Verfügung stellen - wenn sie das kann, nicht. Ist nur die Frage ob das noch geht, wenn der Ausbau des anderen Anbieters schon lange am laufen ist. Zusammenfassung: Die Telekom ist ein Mistladen, aber was will man machen.




Die Telekom ist generell gemein und fies, bis die kommen und einem das erstmal legen, hab ichs auch schon selbst gemacht...
Was auch lustig ist, wenn der "Support" nicht weiter weiß, legen sie auf   
Immerhin war's Iphone sehr billig da >___<


----------



## EspCap (5. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Immerhin war's Iphone sehr billig da >___<



Naja. Man bekommt eben nichts dazu im Vertrag.


----------



## EspCap (6. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bestellt, kommt morgen


----------



## Konov (6. Mai 2011)

2 mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geschenkt bekommen beim Bäcker


----------



## Terrascream (6. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja. Man bekommt eben nichts dazu im Vertrag.



Hm ja ich tele sowieso nicht zu viel und meine Freiminuten und Freisms reichen ja locker aus, whatsapp ftw! 

BTT:
Ich hab ein gutes Gefühl jetzt, da die Prüfung gut lief


----------



## H2OTest (6. Mai 2011)

neue signatur, wie findet ihr sie?


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



außerdem 2 T-Shirts und ne Dreiviertelhose von Fishbone


----------



## Nebola (6. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2011)

Nebola schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



öh was isn das?


----------



## H2OTest (6. Mai 2011)

ich denke es sind bremsscheiben oder die dinger im Getrieb


----------



## Konov (6. Mai 2011)

Das ist eine Kupplungsscheibe.


----------



## Nebola (6. Mai 2011)

Kupplungsdruckplatte, Kupplungsscheibe und Ausrücklager 

Achja und 2 neue Handbremsseile. Hinten Links und Rechts


----------



## Alux (7. Mai 2011)

ah okay


----------



## Kamsi (7. Mai 2011)

seit wann gibts auf kupplungsscheiben pfand ? dachte bis jetzt gibts nur auf flaschen pfand ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Mai 2011)

Für was fürn Auto?

oder steht das Kramer für Kramer Schlepper?


----------



## Nebola (7. Mai 2011)

Corsa B. Keine Ahnung warum da Pfand drauf steht


----------



## Legendary (7. Mai 2011)

Nebola schrieb:


> Corsa B. Keine Ahnung warum da Pfand drauf steht


Corsa <3


Meiner hat jetzt knapp 200t runter und noch die erste Kupplung drin. :> Ist der x12xe mit 65PS.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2011)

nen Short in beige

6 paar Sneakersocken
1 blau-weiß gestreiftes und ein weißes T-Shirt

alles von H&M


----------



## tonygt (7. Mai 2011)

Schuhe fürs Biken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und neue Pedale 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit Klebe ich am Bike


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Schuhe fürs Biken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das erinnert mich daran, dass ich neue Reifen wollte für den Sommer. Ich fahr noch mit Asphalt Continentals 
Im Gelände ist das echt grottig.


----------



## tonygt (7. Mai 2011)

Kann ich mir vorstellen ^^
Was hast denn für ein Bike ?


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Kann ich mir vorstellen ^^
> Was hast denn für ein Bike ?



Ein ziemlich altes (ca. 10 Jahre) aber war damals sehr teuer von GIANT.
Modellbezeichnung unbekannt


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Mai 2011)

T-Shirts:
Vader - Reign Forever World
Deicide - To Hell With God
Graveyard - Hisingen Blues

CD's:
Iron Maiden - The Number of the Beast
Vomitory - Opus Mortis VIII

Poster:
Pulp Fiction
Machete


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wurde auch mal Zeit für Polos


----------



## Soladra (7. Mai 2011)

Einen IPodtatschen 
Ein Tshirt 
ein Buch


----------



## Kamsi (7. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mal wieder was zum lesen


----------



## Dracun (7. Mai 2011)

Heute angekommen, die Logitech Wireless Desktop MK300



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist eigentlich ne Maus Tasta Kombi, aber da ich ja die Logitech G5 hab, brauche ich die Maus net 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2011)

@ Dracun schaut net schlecht aus, wie viel haste hinblättern müssen ?


----------



## Dracun (7. Mai 2011)

18,50 € + 3,50 € Versand 
Normal kostet die zwischen 30 - 50 €


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Mai 2011)

3 CDs und ein Autoradio. Das Autoradio hatte ich schon am Mitttwoch gekauft, allerdings fehlte ein Adapter von Iso auf Lose. War heute also im MM und habe mir den dort geholt, es auf dem Parkplatz schnell eingebaut und es dann mit dem neune Dropkick Murphys Album: Going Out In Style eingeweiht. Dann hab ich noch gleich Hammerfall: No Sacrifice No Victory und Blind guardian: Nightfall in Middleearth gekauft.

Da also bei dem Wagen von dem Seggel von Bruder auch noch die Linke Box kaputt ist kommen demnächst neue Boxen rein. So langsam hab ich keine Lust mehr was in den Wagen zu stecken.


----------



## Sigmea (8. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Roccat Kova+, da meine alte Razer Deathadder seit mehreren Jahren nun ausgedient hat. Das Roccat Taito Mousepad habe ich zwar schon länger, aber es macht sich gut zusammen auf einem Bild. ^^


----------



## pampam (8. Mai 2011)

Kommt nächste Woche  (Der aus Alu wird meiner)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Budegirl (8. Mai 2011)

Hab die schriftliche Bestätigung bekommen, das ich dieses Jahr wieder auf der Centerstage von Rock im Park arbeiten muss. *freu*

Zwei Monate banges Warten hat ein Ende. Gleich morgen Outfits für die Shows kaufen =)


----------



## Jordin (8. Mai 2011)

Sigmea schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich hab die auch. 
Freu dich nicht zu früh....

&#8364;dit:
Ich nehm's zurück, da ich die ohne + habe und die ist Schmu. Viel Glück mit deiner^^


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und eine kurze Hose


----------



## kda (8. Mai 2011)

habe mir bei steam dead space gekauft


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Mai 2011)

kda schrieb:


> habe mir bei steam dead space gekauft




Bin auch am überlegen ob ichs mir hole aber dank einem Lets Plays kenn ich schon fast alles ._.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2011)

Dead Space für 3,75 € dank Steam.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Mai 2011)

8 gb ram  und es bringt sogar was gegen über den 4 von vorher, es sind tielweise über 60% belegt


----------



## Kamsi (8. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gerade nen bücherschnäppchen auf ebay gemacht - diese warhammer bücherreihe ist ausverkauft und wird nicht mehr neu verlegt weil lizenzwechsel beim verlag


----------



## Serkester (8. Mai 2011)

Vorhin Counterstrike: Source mit Garry's Mod gekauft


----------



## Schiksterminator (8. Mai 2011)

Vorgestern neuen ram und die G15 bekommen


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Mai 2011)

Gestern angekommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..und mein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrascream (9. Mai 2011)

Einen neuen Monitor 61 cm von Acer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
+Röhrenjeans <3
+Dead Space
+Bayonetta
+Dragon Age

Ja..ich hinke gamermäßig etwas arg hintendran X:


----------



## EspCap (10. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und dann noch was vorbestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gonna be legen - wait for it! - DARY!


----------



## Dracun (11. Mai 2011)

Meine Frau hat mir gerade bei ebay eine schönes Spiel für meine PSX gekauft.
Leider darf ich kein Bild zeigen und es auch nicht namentlich erwähnen.
Aber es ist der 2. Teil einer Spielereihe die verfilmt wurde und der letzte Teil groß in 3D aufgezogen wurde.
Aja es geht da um einem G-Virus und seine Konsequenzen.
Ich denke für die meisten sollte dies wohl genug Informationen sein um zu wissen von ich rede


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat mir gerade bei ebay eine schönes Spiel für meine PSX gekauft.
> Leider darf ich kein Bild zeigen und es auch nicht namentlich erwähnen.
> Aber es ist der 2. Teil einer Spielereihe die verfilmt wurde und der letzte Teil groß in 3D aufgezogen wurde.
> Aja es geht da einem G-Virus und seine KOnsequenzen.
> Ich denke für die meisten sollte dies wohl genug Informationen sein um zu wissen von ich rede



Hello Kitty Inselabenteuer ?


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Einen neuen Monitor 61 cm von Acer.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den hab ich auch.  Viel Spass damit.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat mir gerade bei ebay eine schönes Spiel für meine PSX gekauft.
> Leider darf ich kein Bild zeigen und es auch nicht namentlich erwähnen.
> Aber es ist der 2. Teil einer Spielereihe die verfilmt wurde und der letzte Teil groß in 3D aufgezogen wurde.
> Aja es geht da um einem G-Virus und seine Konsequenzen.
> Ich denke für die meisten sollte dies wohl genug Informationen sein um zu wissen von ich rede






Seit wann ist der denn aufm Index? O_o


Bei der Codierung von der Veronika weiß ich's, obwohl ich es nicht nachvollziehen kann. Aber der Teil?


----------



## schneemaus (11. Mai 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Seit wann ist der denn aufm Index? O_o
> 
> 
> Bei der Codierung von der Veronika weiß ich's, obwohl ich es nicht nachvollziehen kann. Aber der Teil?



DAS hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt oO

Seit wann ist das indiziert o.O

Edit: Seit 98 schon. Auch die zensierten Fassungen wurden indiziert... wtf?!


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> DAS hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt oO
> 
> Seit wann ist das indiziert o.O
> 
> Edit: Seit 98 schon. Auch die zensierten Fassungen wurden indiziert... wtf?!



WTF!? O_o


Das Remake für den Cube gab's in den Geschäften. Hab ich Hallus?


----------



## Perkone (11. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ab morgen  Archos 101 Internet Tablet ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Mai 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Ab morgen  Archos 101 Internet Tablet ^^


Ich hab die 3.2er Version. Bin ziemlich zufrieden mit dem Teil, weil vor allem das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis richtig gut ist.

Beim 10.1 wird es wohl nicht großartig anders sein, bloß eben mit einem 3 mal größeren Bildschirm.

Besonders gut ist, dass man mit geringem Aufwand Zugang zum Google-Market bekommt!


----------



## Perkone (11. Mai 2011)

Jo Alko, hab auch schon gehört, dass das easy sein soll. Freu mich schon drauf ^^


----------



## Pickpocket (11. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ungefähr eineinhalb wochen her seit ich sie hab <3 (jaja ich weiss bin aber erst seit kurzem wieder aktiv)


----------



## Dracun (11. Mai 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Seit wann ist der denn aufm Index? O_o
> 
> 
> Bei der Codierung von der Veronika weiß ich's, obwohl ich es nicht nachvollziehen kann. Aber der Teil?


Soweit ich weiß sind vom 1.Teil der DC, der 2. und auch der 3. uffem Index, Veronika wusste ich jetzt net


----------



## Terrascream (11. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Den hab ich auch.  Viel Spass damit.




Der ist toll gell?
Nur flasht er mich etwas :3

Und neu hab ich ein "Tavor" T-shirt.


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Der ist toll gell?
> Nur flasht er mich etwas :3
> 
> Und neu hab ich ein "Tavor" T-shirt.



Was meinste mit Flashen?
Das Display ist relativ hell?

Find das Bild klasse... selten so ein scharfes Bild gesehen, kann mich nicht beschweren, zumal der Preis auch ging fürn 24"er.


----------



## Terrascream (11. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was meinste mit Flashen?
> Das Display ist relativ hell?
> 
> Find das Bild klasse... selten so ein scharfes Bild gesehen, kann mich nicht beschweren, zumal der Preis auch ging fürn 24"er.



Ich sitze wahrscheinlich zu Nahe dran...
Vllt ist es aber auch da ich meinen alten Monitor jetzt als 2t Monitor benutze und der Unterschied einfach Welten beträgt...

Darf ich fragen was du bezahlt hast?


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Ich sitze wahrscheinlich zu Nahe dran...
> Vllt ist es aber auch da ich meinen alten Monitor jetzt als 2t Monitor benutze und der Unterschied einfach Welten beträgt...
> 
> Darf ich fragen was du bezahlt hast?



Mein alter ist auch mein zweitmonitor 
Hab für den ACER S242HLAbid 199 Euro bezahlt.


----------



## Sigmea (11. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß sind vom 1.Teil der DC, der 2. und auch der 3. uffem Index, Veronika wusste ich jetzt net



Dann ist bei uns im Schwarzwald verkehrte Welt. Ich weiß es nähmlich genau anders rum, nur dass der 3. Teil sich nicht gut verkauft hat, da er doch recht bescheiden ist.


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

Sigmea schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



EPIC 
Hab meins leider verkauft vor einiger Zeit.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Mai 2011)

Zock ich heute immernoch. Gz zur SNES!

Habe mir heute Dwarfs?! und Speechem (oder so ^^) gekauft.

Außerdem habe ich nun ein Unterhaltunssystem für Krankenhaus-Patienten, auch wenn ich es selber geschrieben habe. Meine Projektarbeit ist fast fertig und dann kann ich endlich mal durchatmen!


----------



## Perkone (12. Mai 2011)

Du hast ja sogar A Link to the Past und Mario All Stars dabei *_* Man, was hab ich das in meiner Kindheit gezockt haha 

Topic: Hab auch was neues und zwar keine Lust auf Arbeiten heute


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Mai 2011)

Mittelkonsole aus einem 7er BMW:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine neue Uhr - Certina DS Podium:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (12. Mai 2011)

_Schöne Uhr - schöner Preis _


----------



## Derulu (12. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Mai 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Schöne Uhr - schöner Preis _



Vielen Dank! Ich habe übrigens ein Drittel weniger bezahlt, war ein toller Deal.


----------



## Alux (12. Mai 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Meine neue Uhr - Certina DS Podium:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WILL HABEN!!!!!


----------



## Idekoon (12. Mai 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Ich habe übrigens ein Drittel weniger bezahlt, war ein toller Deal.



BTW: Schickes 5.1 Gedöns


----------



## Sigmea (12. Mai 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Du hast ja sogar A Link to the Past und Mario All Stars dabei *_* Man, was hab ich das in meiner Kindheit gezockt haha
> 
> Topic: Hab auch was neues und zwar keine Lust auf Arbeiten heute



Ja, diese Klassiker wollte ich unbedingt dabei haben. Donkey Kong Country 1,2 oder 3 waren mir dann OVP dann doch für den Anfang zu teuer. *g*
Nach und nach kommen jetzt epische Spiele, muha!


----------



## Perkone (12. Mai 2011)

Mein Archos 101 Internet Tablet ist da


----------



## EspCap (12. Mai 2011)

Du Glücklicher... ich muss noch eine Weile auf meine heutige Bestellung warten :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> WILL HABEN!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann man kaufen !



Idekoon schrieb:


> BTW: Schickes 5.1 Gedöns


Danke, aber es ist 5.*2* Gedöns.


----------



## Alux (12. Mai 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Kann man kaufen !
> 
> 
> Danke, aber es ist 5.*2* Gedöns.



jo aba die Website von Certina will keinen Preis rausrücken.. und kein Bock nur zum fragen in ein Geschäft gehen xD

und was ist 5.2?


----------



## Legendary (12. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> jo aba die Website von Certina will keinen Preis rausrücken.. und kein Bock nur zum fragen in ein Geschäft gehen xD
> 
> und was ist 5.2?



Wahrscheinlich 5 Lautsprecher und 2 Subs?


----------



## painschkes (12. Mai 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Ich habe übrigens ein Drittel weniger bezahlt, war ein toller Deal.



_Ui , okay - dann kein schöner sondern ein super Preis :-)_


----------



## Konov (13. Mai 2011)

Neue Pulsuhr zum laufen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (13. Mai 2011)

Neue Schuhe zum Laufen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. Mai 2011)

Neues Shirt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (14. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Hello-Kitty-Logo wäre es noch besser.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

im supermarkt für 3,99 € mitgenommen


----------



## Yodaku (14. Mai 2011)

eigentlich schon seit vorgestern... ein neues selbstgezeichnetes Bild 
[attachment=11906:sid vicious.jpg]


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Mai 2011)

2 neue DVD's:


----------



## Kamsi (15. Mai 2011)

ich hoffe es war die extendet bei illuminati


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Mai 2011)

Nein, ist es nicht. Die hat aber ein Freund von mir 

Sind die 7 min mehr so wichtig?


----------



## Kamsi (15. Mai 2011)

da kann man drum streiten bei dc/extendet cuts ^^

illuminati und sakrileg waren romanverfilmungen und wurde teils um details beschnitten die im buch hervorgehoben wurde

Bibliothek sauerstoff Szene entfiel fast komplett in der Kinofassung und am anfang gabs noch nen interessanten dialog sonst sind es meisten szenen aus anderen blickwinkeln, details oder rücknahme von fsk cuts


----------



## teppichleiste (15. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Neue Schuhe zum Laufen


 Die hatte ich auch, bi sie mir zu klein wurden, sind echt spitze! ^^

@Jarhead: In welchem Supermarkt?


----------



## EspCap (15. Mai 2011)

teppichleiste schrieb:


> Die hatte ich auch, bi sie mir zu klein wurden, sind echt spitze! ^^



Die fallen auch leicht klein aus, normalerweise hab ich 42 aber in denen hab ich 44 gebraucht O_o 

Aber ja, sie sind gut.


----------



## Kamsi (15. Mai 2011)

@teppichleiste

Real aber ka ob regional


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Neues Shirt
> 
> [...]



Das ist irgendwie cool.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. Mai 2011)

Diese Woche neu bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (15. Mai 2011)

hoffentlich running man uncut ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. Mai 2011)

Selbstverständlich!


----------



## painschkes (15. Mai 2011)

_Zu den Spielen kann ich nichts sagen - aber Filme wie immer : Top! :-)_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Mai 2011)

InFamous und Vanquish sind echt gut. Besonders bei Vanquish kannste dich auf ein Grafikspektakel freuen  Lost Planet 2 war ne Enttäuschung für mich, zwar sehen die Monster sehr gut aus aber das Gameplay und besonders der Multiplayer sind nicht so gut. Vielleicht aber auch nur Geschmackssache


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Joker


Vanquish und theCrazies ist echt klasse!


----------



## asmolol (15. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Immernoch ne Legende.
Auch wenn es eigentlich garnicht in das Musikregal passt.


----------



## Tilbie (16. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Konnte bei dem Steam-Deal einfach nicht wiederstehen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade in der Mittags Pause als Schnäppchen gekauft.


----------



## tonygt (16. Mai 2011)

Endlich meine Bestellung gekommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt kann ich endlich durch die Pampa heizen, ohne das ich Angst haben muss das mir mein Bike kaputt geht und ich es Kilometer lang nach Hause schieben darf.


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2011)

So eine Pumpe hab ich auch, von Bocas aber. ^^
Ist mir neulich auseinander gefallen, wohl zuviel gepumpt 
Aber konnte sie wieder zusammenbauen. Hab die auch immer dabei, damit man im Notfall was machen kann...


----------



## Perkone (16. Mai 2011)

Das obere Gerät schaut für mich eher aus wie ne futuristische Pfeife XD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Mai 2011)

...oder ein Bespaßungsmittel


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Mai 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Willkommen im Club.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Mai 2011)

Gerade The Witcher 2 Permium Edition vorbestellt. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der PC dazu.


----------



## Yadiz (16. Mai 2011)

endlich angekommen =) 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrascream (16. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endlich wieder in meiner Größe verfügbar und sofort bestellt <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Endlich wieder in meiner Größe verfügbar und sofort bestellt <3



Ist das TDWP ? Kanns net wirklich sehen, meine Augen sind nicht grad die Besten ^^ Hab das rote Shirt mit dem Bandnamen und den Punkten drauf, das schaut aber auch gut aus 

B2T:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finally...


----------



## Terrascream (16. Mai 2011)

Jap ist TDWP , das heißt graboid red. 
BTT
-Ein LastFm Profil


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2011)

Kannst mich ja mal adden wenn du willst (Nick RouXT) oder du schickst mir deinen per PM oder hier


----------



## Sabito (16. Mai 2011)

Ich habe da ein neues Leptop, endlich kann ich dieses Netbook loswerden. xD


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knuppi (17. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich Auch  echt ein geiles Game


----------



## Kamsi (17. Mai 2011)

meine druckerpatronen von druckerzubehör kamen an samt gratisartikel ^^

5x mal alpia schokolade
10x 75W glühbirne
2x klebenstifte
1x Zettelblock
1x gelber marker
1x fotopapier
1x schnellhefter ^^


----------



## Jordin (17. Mai 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> meine druckerpatronen von druckerzubehör kamen an samt gratisartikel ^^
> 
> 5x mal alpia schokolade
> 10x 75W glühbirne
> ...



Dann kann die Einschulung ja kommen 

Na Spass! Mein GZ zur Beute


----------



## zoizz (17. Mai 2011)

MacGyver würde dir daraus 2 Bomben, ein Rettungsseil und einen Fallschirm bauen.


Und Cuck Norris einen Neonsquarehousekick.


----------



## Terrascream (17. Mai 2011)

Die neue Ausgabe der Xbox360 Games...
Für 3,50 völlig ausreichend


----------



## EspCap (17. Mai 2011)

Eine gesperrte Visa-Karte, weil Visa es 'verdächtig' fand, dass ein Internetshop aus LA zwei mal bei mir abgebucht hat. Wtf? Wie läuft das erst, wenn ich die Karte mal im Urlaub benutze?


----------



## MrBrownie (17. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Eine gesperrte Visa-Karte, weil Visa es 'verdächtig' fand, dass ein Internetshop aus LA zwei mal bei mir abgebucht hat. Wtf? Wie läuft das erst, wenn ich die Karte mal im Urlaub benutze?


 sei doch froh das die so vorsichtig sind wenn dir mal was fehlt wär viel schlimmer  

BTT: 

This ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Boston Red Socks Cap


----------



## EspCap (17. Mai 2011)

MrBrownie schrieb:


> sei doch froh das die so vorsichtig sind wenn dir mal was fehlt wär viel schlimmer



Jo, mich wundert es nur dass die wegen sowas das Teil gleich komplett dicht machen. Also ruf ich vor meinem nächsten Urlaub wohl besser bei Visa an und sage wo ich hinfliege 
Naja, entsperrt war es ja schnell. Angerufen, Transaktionen abgenickt, freigeschaltet.


----------



## Korgor (17. Mai 2011)

Heute ist mein Samsung Galaxy S i9003 gekommen.
Ich kann dazu nur eines sagen: Hammer!


----------



## EspCap (17. Mai 2011)

Um die Steckdosenleiste hinten an den Schreibtisch zu pappen - das Zeug würde vermutlich auch meinen TV an der Wand halten, es hält wirklich verdammt fest.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und noch was ganz anderes, 5.000 Units EcoR I. 

http://products.invi...roduct/15202013

(Für Bio LK, nicht wundern  )


----------



## Soladra (17. Mai 2011)

20 Mäuse für Gartenarbei \m/


----------



## heinzelmännchen (18. Mai 2011)

Die komplette Borbarad-Kampagne in einem Buch - 1088 Seiten Abenteuerspaß für "Das Schwarze Auge" 
Dämonen wir kommen 





Mein Meister wird in Tränen ausbrechen wenn er das Buch im Kunstledereinband, locker 7cm dick, sieht:

er muss alles lesen und verstehen, MUAHAHA


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Witcher 2 Premium edition
-Lösungsbuch
-Landkarte
-Soundtrack
-Making of ...
-Eine Münze

nur 39 €, hat mich gewundert. ^^


----------



## Tyro (18. Mai 2011)

Dieses schöne neue Zelt, in 2 Wochen ist erstmal Bewährungsprobe bei Rock am Ring  !


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. Mai 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> The Witcher 2 Premium edition
> nur 39 €, hat mich gewundert. ^^



Sollte bei mir heute auch noch ankommen, nur hab ich grad gar keinen PC um es zu zocken. :<<


----------



## Linija (18. Mai 2011)

Tadaaa! Den hab ich neu ! =) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Budegirl (18. Mai 2011)

Sehr hübsch das Waggerla =)


Ich darf mit Stolz verkünden, hab heute auch was neues bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da wird endlich die Arbeit wieder bequemer


----------



## Ennia (18. Mai 2011)

Budegirl schrieb:


> Sehr hübsch das Waggerla =)
> 
> 
> Ich darf mit Stolz verkünden, hab heute auch was neues bekommen:
> ...



Du brauchst Bergschuhe für die Arbeit? Wo arbeitest du bitte? ^^


----------



## iShock (18. Mai 2011)

Ich tipp auf nem Berg *g* ?


----------



## Budegirl (18. Mai 2011)

In der Veranstaltungsbranche!

Da braucht man immer sicheren Halt, wenn man mal in das Dach der Bühne klettern muss, um Lampen einzustellen.

Wenn es nach dem Gesetz gehen würde, müsste ich während der Arbeit Arbeitsschuhe mit Stahlkappen tragen. =)
Mir könnte ja mal ein Musiker auf den Fuss fallen ^^


----------



## schneemaus (18. Mai 2011)

Ich trag auch Stahlkappenschuhe auf der Arbeit, und die haben mir schon manchen Schmerz am Fuß erspart, wenn mal was auf den Fuß fällt oder der Kollege die Trage mal wieder so schön über den Fuß lenkt. Mittlerweile find ich die auch wirklich bequem, nachdem sie mal eingelaufen waren. Merk das Gewicht schon gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. Mai 2011)

Endlich nach fast 4 Wochen Geld von zurückgesendtem Laptop zurückbekommen, sprich ich kann endlich meinen neuen PC bestellen! &#9829;


----------



## NexxLoL (19. Mai 2011)

This!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach genial das Teil! Und das nicht nur wegen der Optik, die Tonqualität kann sich auch sehen/hören lassen


----------



## BlizzLord (19. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich trag auch Stahlkappenschuhe auf der Arbeit, und die haben mir schon manchen Schmerz am Fuß erspart, wenn mal was auf den Fuß fällt oder der Kollege die Trage mal wieder so schön über den Fuß lenkt. Mittlerweile find ich die auch wirklich bequem, nachdem sie mal eingelaufen waren. Merk das Gewicht schon gar nicht mehr.



Ud du trainierst deine Bein/fuss Muskeln noch mit. 

Ansonsten hab ich nicht viel neues demnächst The Witcher enhancedEdition(um die Story für The Witcher 2 zu erleben  )


----------



## tonygt (19. Mai 2011)

Hoffentlich ab Morgen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Pc


----------



## Yodaku (19. Mai 2011)

ne neue hose 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und so en rucksack



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. Mai 2011)

Yodaku schrieb:


> ne neue hose
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ist es schlimm wenn ich da an Pippi Langstrumpf denken muss. :S?


----------



## Kamsi (19. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fm22DkHX6U4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Herlicher Film bei amazon zum schäppchen preis gefunden


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. Mai 2011)

Yodaku schrieb:


> ...


Die Hose hab ich auch daheim, leider ist die Qulität nicht grad wirklich toll, aber gut das ich selber nähen kann und das Ding nachm Pogo selber reparieren kann. xD
Leider läuft ja mitterweile jeder der irgendwie in Richtung Punk geht mit so einer Hose rum...

Der Rucksack sieht dafür sehr gut aus.


----------



## Deanne (19. Mai 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ist es schlimm wenn ich da an Pippi Langstrumpf denken muss. :S?



Ich habe mich auch gefragt, ob Karneval nicht schon längst vorbei ist.


----------



## Firun (19. Mai 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ist es schlimm wenn ich da an Pippi Langstrumpf denken muss. :S?



Ging mir genau so 

jetzt hab ich leider nix neues zum posten, ich such mal was dann ergänze ich meinen Post evtl. noch


----------



## Yodaku (19. Mai 2011)

> Ist es schlimm wenn ich da an Pippi Langstrumpf denken muss. :S?



jetzt hast du meine Gefühle verletzt!  ... nein spaß, denk von mir aus an was du willst ;D



> Die Hose hab ich auch daheim, leider ist die Qulität nicht grad wirklich toll



Hab sie heut das erstemal angehab, hatte schon Hosen die schlechter verarbeitet waren . Nur die Taschen sind irgendwie extrem klein.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. Mai 2011)

Jop klein, und wenn du versucht was größeres (Bierdosen z reinzustecken reißen sie verdammt schnell aus.


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Mai 2011)

Vitamin D Mangel


----------



## Konov (20. Mai 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Vitamin D Mangel



Wir sollten einen "Was fehlt dir heute" Thread eröffnen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (20. Mai 2011)

Erst einmal die EP geholt und freue mich nun auf das Doppelalbum am 27. Mai:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für alle die mit Haudegen noch nichts anfangen können:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aPY3xpzfHeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebola (21. Mai 2011)

Asus VE278Q 27" Monitor 

Klick und Mich auch


----------



## Legendary (21. Mai 2011)

Aufgeräumt und netter Monitor  

Wirkt nur so klein auf dem Bild, hab nen 22er und der sieht irgendwie fast gleich groß aus. Oo


----------



## painschkes (21. Mai 2011)

_Schick Nebo :->_


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Aufgeräumt und netter Monitor
> 
> Wirkt nur so klein auf dem Bild, hab nen 22er und der sieht irgendwie fast gleich groß aus. Oo



Mein 24er sieht irgendwie vom Verhältnis auch so groß aus wie der 27er, merkwürdig 
Muss am Bild liegen.


----------



## Leviathan666 (21. Mai 2011)

Als Shenmue Fan war das unabdingbar...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. Mai 2011)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch das, das damit geschützt werden soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (21. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird im August geliefert  evtl. nehm ich dann gleich noch Mitteldämpfer raus und ersetz den Kat durch nen 100 Zellen Rennkat!  Dann machts wieder ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAR beim fahren


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. Mai 2011)

Die Magnaflows sind super! Klingen richtig schön kernig und dumpf


----------



## Thoor (21. Mai 2011)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Die Magnaflows sind super! Klingen richtig schön kernig und dumpf



Vorallem nach 2-3000km... hatte am alten Auto einen drunter... heilige sche**** das teil gibt feuer...  aber leider nicht ganz legal  hatte an meinem damals 105db gemessen, erlaubt wären 85 oder so ^.^


----------



## Legendary (21. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wird im August geliefert  evtl. nehm ich dann gleich noch Mitteldämpfer raus und ersetz den Kat durch nen 100 Zellen Rennkat!  Dann machts wieder ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAR beim fahren


Das das vollkommen verboten ist brauch ich dir aber nicht verklickern. Da ich selbst längere Zeit in der Tuningszene war hab ich auch Erfahrung mit ausgehöhlten Mittel- und Endschalldämpfern gesammelt (aber selbst nie unters Auto geschraubt) und die Dinger klingen einfach nur wie ne beschissene Mülltonne die unters Auto gespaxt wurde.


----------



## Terrascream (21. Mai 2011)

Na toll..wieder ein "..." mehr der sich geil fühlt,weil er ein Heidenlärm verursacht.
Hoffentlich wirste angehalten & bekommst ne saftige Strafe.
Das ist nichts persönliches, ich mag diese Lärmbelästigung nicht genauso wie die "..." in ihrem Auto den SUb immer voll aufdrehen OHNE Lied sodass es nur noch DÜNSCH DÜNSCH DÜNSCH macht...& das selbstverständlich an roten Ampeln.


BTT:
Schöne Fotos!


----------



## Kamsi (23. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

endlich mal zu nem vernünftigen preis die triologie bekommen


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Mai 2011)

Ne Einladung für ein Vorstellungsgespräch. Ich könnte vor Freude heulen.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Mai 2011)

Ne Kiste Veltins. Kann man trinken, tatsächlich.


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (23. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Na toll..wieder ein "..." mehr der sich geil fühlt,weil er ein Heidenlärm verursacht.
> Hoffentlich wirste angehalten & bekommst ne saftige Strafe.
> Das ist nichts persönliches, ich mag diese Lärmbelästigung nicht genauso wie die "..." in ihrem Auto den SUb immer voll aufdrehen OHNE Lied sodass es nur noch DÜNSCH DÜNSCH DÜNSCH macht...& das selbstverständlich an roten Ampeln.
> 
> ...


Dazu ein Auszug aus dem Bro Code:


"Artikel 100
 Wenn ein Bro an einer roten Ampel halten muss, kurbelt der das Fenster
 herunter, damit alle anderen sich an seinen exzellenten Musikgeschmack
erfreuen können."


Naja es gibt aber auch so überempfindliche Leute... Mir ist mal einer vors Motorrad gerannt als ich von nem Freund nach Hause gefahren bin, weil er mich anhalten wollte, da er der Meinung war, mein Motorrad wäre zu laut (und das als ich noch den wirklich leisen Original Auspuff drann hatte). Am nächsten Tag hat mich der Freund angerufen und gemeint, sein Nachbar hätte sich bei ihm über mich beschwert xD

Ich hatte schon länger die Überlegung nen neuen Auspuff zu kaufen, aber dadurch hab ichs erst gemacht... jetzt muss er mich halt jedesmal mit 8000 bis 12000U/min ertragen 




BTT:

Nen Termin um meine Weisheitszähne zu entfernen :/


----------



## MasterXoX (23. Mai 2011)

pampam schrieb:


> Nen Termin um meine Weisheitszähne zu entfernen :/




Ich hab gehört das soll GRAUSAM sein


----------



## pampam (23. Mai 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört das soll GRAUSAM sein



Naja man hört von manchen dass es Probleme gibt und andere haben schon am nächsten Tag keien Schmerzen mehr. Wenigstens ist es an nem Mittwoch, so dass es am Wochenende wieder besser sein sollte


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Mai 2011)

pampam schrieb:


> BTT:
> 
> Nen Termin um meine Weisheitszähne zu entfernen :/



Verdient. Man spricht nicht über den Bro Code.


----------



## Kamsi (24. Mai 2011)

pampam schrieb:


> Naja man hört von manchen dass es Probleme gibt und andere haben schon am nächsten Tag keien Schmerzen mehr. Wenigstens ist es an nem Mittwoch, so dass es am Wochenende wieder besser sein sollte



naja von dem gesamten eingreiff merkste nicht weil du kriegste bei der anmeldung erstmal ne halb valium und später noch nen starkes betäubungsmittel und dann kriegste noch schmerztabletten mit wovon ein drittel für abends sind und schlafmittel beinhalten. solang du noch auf seite essen kannst brei pudding usw ^^ gehts ja noch nur fies ist wenn alle 4 aufeinmal ^^


----------



## vollmi (24. Mai 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Das das vollkommen verboten ist brauch ich dir aber nicht verklickern. Da ich selbst längere Zeit in der Tuningszene war hab ich auch Erfahrung mit ausgehöhlten Mittel- und Endschalldämpfern gesammelt (aber selbst nie unters Auto geschraubt) und die Dinger klingen einfach nur wie ne beschissene Mülltonne die unters Auto gespaxt wurde.



Kommt auf den Motor an  Der Magnaflow macht aus meinen 5.2 Litern ein nettes Orchester. Und das schöne es gibt sie auch in Lautstärken die noch eingetragen werden können. Bei mir 94dB völlig Legal.

mfG René


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Mai 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> naja von dem gesamten eingreiff merkste nicht weil du kriegste bei der anmeldung erstmal ne halb valium und später noch nen starkes betäubungsmittel und dann kriegste noch schmerztabletten mit wovon ein drittel für abends sind und schlafmittel beinhalten. solang du noch auf seite essen kannst brei pudding usw ^^ gehts ja noch nur fies ist wenn alle 4 aufeinmal ^^



Ich wurde in den letzten 3 Jahren 3 mal operiert, 2 mal davon an den Zähnen.

Jedes mal das gleiche. Man kriegt vorher ein Mittel gegen Magenprobleme, da man schließlich nicht erbrechen darf, dann wird man irgendwann in den OP gebracht, bekommt dort den fiesen Venenkatheter und erst dann ist man aber auch direkt weg.

Ich hatte bei meinen Zahnops (einmal 4 Zähne gezogen, einmal 3 (keine Weisheitszähne)) keinmal für Abends noch stärkere Schmerzmittel oder gar Valium bekommen. Da gabs hinterher nochmal Ibu 1000 mg, aber sonst nichts.


----------



## Linija (24. Mai 2011)

pampam schrieb:


> Nen Termin um meine Weisheitszähne zu entfernen :/



Den hab ich auch... Nächsten Montag kommen die 1. 2 raus =(

Das ganze aber nicht mitt Vollnarkose. Übernimmt die Krankenkasse nicht und ist auch ein unnötiges Risiko =/


----------



## Rayon (24. Mai 2011)

Hatte meine alle 4 auf einmal raus mit örtlicher Betäbung, hab nichts gemerkt und hatte auch keine Hamsterbacken. Find das ganze also nicht so wild. Hab danach aber auch tonnenweise Ibuprofen 800 gefressen vorsorglich. Sollte man vielleicht tun. :-)


----------



## tonygt (24. Mai 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann es sein das diese Trilogie irgendwas mit dem Buch Shadowrun von Makrus Heitz zu tun hat?
Da mich der Schriftzug doch sehr ähnlich ist wie bei dem Buch von Heitz.


----------



## Dracun (24. Mai 2011)

Sag bloß du kennst die P&P Reihe Shadowrun net? 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowrun

Schäm dich     
und dazu haben viele Autoren Bücher zu geschrieben 

Also auch der Herr Heitz 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Shadowrun-Romane


----------



## pampam (24. Mai 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> naja von dem gesamten eingreiff merkste nicht weil du kriegste bei der anmeldung erstmal ne halb valium und später noch nen starkes betäubungsmittel und dann kriegste noch schmerztabletten mit wovon ein drittel für abends sind und schlafmittel beinhalten. solang du noch auf seite essen kannst brei pudding usw ^^ gehts ja noch nur fies ist wenn alle 4 aufeinmal ^^



Naja bei mir kommen 3 raus. Der vierte bleibt, weil er den Zahn, der davor war ersetzt.


Also nichts mit auf einer Seite kauen...


----------



## Rayon (24. Mai 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ne Kiste Veltins. Kann man trinken, tatsächlich.



Wäh, aber sowas von nicht. Schalkegesöff^^ 

n Sixpack Stauder für Heut abend =)


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Mai 2011)

Immerhin ist da kein Hopfenextrakt drin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lavora123 (24. Mai 2011)

zip hoody

bäggie

schuhe


----------



## Terrascream (24. Mai 2011)

lavora123 schrieb:


> http://www.def-shop.com/Raw-Blue/M%C3%A4nner/Oberteile/Sweatshirts/Zip-Hoodies/Raw-Blue-Hoody-Green.html
> http://www.def-shop.com/Urban-Classics/M%C3%A4nner/Hosen/Jogginghosen/Urban-Classics-Drawcord-Sweatpant-Brown.html
> http://www.def-shop.com/Nike-6-0/M%C3%A4nner/Schuhe/Skateschuhe/Nike-6-0-Zoom-Oncore-2-Sneaker-Black-White.html



404 Error 
Wobei allein die Werbung für DefShop echt böse ist


----------



## lavora123 (24. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> 404 Error
> Wobei allein die Werbung für DefShop echt böse ist



einfach des [font=verdana, sans-serif]*Ã¤ *bei Männer durch ä ersetzen [/font]


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Mai 2011)

halt mal die maus über die links, die gehen nicht mit ... in der mitte


btt: zähl ff5 beta?^^

außerdem noch ein grünes edc shirt, für das ich 4 shops abklappern musste in meiner größe


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> bekommt dort den fiesen Venenkatheter



Wenn das Legen der Braunüle mehr als nur kurz gepiekst hat, war's schlecht gestochen... Vielleicht ja vom Praktikant oder PJler, aber jeder fängt ja mal klein an :/ Oder wie Eckart von Hirschhausen so schön sagte "Blut abnehmen muss man nur so lange, bis man's kann." Wobei das kein Hexenwerk ist, außer bei Patienten mit wirklich, wirklich, wirklich schlechten Venen, die beim kleinsten Pieks reißen oder bei extrem dehydrierten Leuten.

BTT: ne Spardose mit Zählwerk, die sofort das Geldstück zur Summe addiert, wenn man es reinwirft. Animiert extrem zum Sparen, kann das nur empfehlen ^^


----------



## Pentu (25. Mai 2011)

Eben frische Tasse Kaffee bekommen....


----------



## EspCap (25. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und mal wieder eine DSL-Störung. Danke, Telekom.


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Xgear Smartcover Enhancer in clear. Wundervolles Teil!


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und mal wieder eine DSL-Störung. Danke, Telekom.



Jo dann schau dir mal Alice an da ist der ganze Internet Anschluss ne Störung. :/

Siedler 7 Paths to a Kingdom Gold Edition - Via Steam für 19.99€


----------



## Olliruh (26. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
für 100€ bekommen *o*


----------



## tonygt (26. Mai 2011)

Kenn mich bei Dirt Bikes zwar net so aus und kann net einschätzen obs die Hundert Euro werd war, sag aber trotzdem Glückwunsch zu dem Schnäppchen. Brauch auch nen neues Bike nur kostet das minimal 1500 Euro ^^.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Mai 2011)

Das hat neu 800€ gekostet & nen Kumpel hat mir das heute für 100 € weiter verkauft weil er kein bock mehr auf biken hat.
Das Bike ist nur 3 Monate alt *o*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. Mai 2011)

Meine vorläufigen Prüfungsergebnisse der gestrecken Abschlussprüfung Teil 1 Kaufmann im Einzelhandel:
Verkauf und Marketing 93 Punkte
Warenwirtschaft und Rechnungswesen 96 Punkte
Wirtschaft- und Sozialkunde 82 Punkte


----------



## Jordin (27. Mai 2011)

Banzai! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Angeblich direkt aus Japan - ging auch gleich kaputt, als ich die Batterie einsetzen wollte -.-


----------



## Saalia (27. Mai 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Meine vorläufigen Prüfungsergebnisse der gestrecken Abschlussprüfung Teil 1 Kaufmann im Einzelhandel:
> Verkauf und Marketing 93 Punkte
> Warenwirtschaft und Rechnungswesen 96 Punkte
> Wirtschaft- und Sozialkunde 82 Punkte



schiebung! meine kommen erst am montag 

und zum Topic: meinen Arbeitsvertrag für die Zeit nach der Ausbildung


----------



## Reflox (27. Mai 2011)

Ein selbstgebautes Terrarium (40cm x 60cm)

mit 5 Stabschrecken drin. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (27. Mai 2011)

13 Punkte inder mündlichen Abi-Prüfung
weiss nicht ob ich mich freuen soll, bin eigentlich von mind. 14 ausgegangen -.-


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. Mai 2011)

Endlich ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. Mai 2011)

15 Punkte Mathe LK Klausur.


----------



## Alux (27. Mai 2011)

ne Menge Arbeit fürs Wochenende


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Mai 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> 15 Punkte Mathe LK Klausur.



Ohm man, hätte ich das damals gehört wär ich nackig durch die Schule gelaufen.


----------



## orkman (27. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> ne Menge Arbeit fürs Wochenende



dito


----------



## Alux (27. Mai 2011)

was hast du denn so alles vor?


----------



## orkman (27. Mai 2011)

pneumologie ... davon die anatomie (topographische und systematische) , semiologie , histologie , biophysiologie und was weiss ich net noch alles lernen und genetik lernen... und du ?^^
Tante Edit meinte dass ich vergessen habe die embryologie von der pneumo zu erwähnen


----------



## EspCap (27. Mai 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> biophysiologie und was weiss ich net noch alles lernen und genetik lernen... und du ?^^



<3 Genetik. Für was lernst du das denn? Das andere Zeug klingt nicht nach normalen Schulstoff.


----------



## orkman (27. Mai 2011)

bin medizinstudent ... und ich hasse genetik und embryo ... 
studiere net in deutschland (da ich kein deutscher bin ^^) hab alle faecher auf franzoesisch ... ich bin der sprache maechtig aber die ganzen fachausdruecke sind manchmal echt schwer in ner fremdsprache ^^ ausserdem haben uns die profs teile der materie die wir lernen muessen erst 1 woche vor den examen gegeben 
ihnen is das egal, wir sind medi studenten , die muessen halt soviel materie in so kurzer zeit wissen und dann picken sich die profs fuer die examensfragen auch noch detail detail fragen raus die wir mit ihnen nie in den faechern gesehen haben , aber in den buechern stehen ...
ich frag mich echt wofuer ich den ganzen sch**** ueberhaupt mache , man legt uns immer nur steine in den weg xD


----------



## EspCap (27. Mai 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> bin medizinstudent ... und ich hasse genetik und embryo ...
> studiere net in deutschland (da ich kein deutscher bin ^^) hab alle faecher auf franzoesisch ...



Ok, auf Französisch wäre das für mich der blanke Horror. Hab das Ding vor einem Jahr abgewählt und kann gefühlt noch deutlich besser Spanisch, obwohl ich das nur 3 Jahre lang hatte (Französisch 5 Jahre). 

Wobei ihr im Medizinstudium vermutlich mit Gentechnik eher weniger zu tun habt, das ist ja das tollste an Molekulargenetik


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Mai 2011)

Hab ich heute gewonnen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (28. Mai 2011)

Lost Planet 1 & 2
Gears of War 1 & 2

Hab erstmal ein wenig was zu tun.


----------



## ink0gnito (28. Mai 2011)

Hab Heute meine Ex wieder bekommen.
Ob das nun was Gutes oder Negatives ist, wird die Zeit zeigen <:


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2011)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Hab Heute meine Ex wieder bekommen.
> Ob das nun was Gutes oder Negatives ist, wird die Zeit zeigen <:



Sowas ist nie eine gute Idee. ^^


----------



## Edou (28. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gekauft. <3


----------



## JokerofDarkness (29. Mai 2011)

Zusätzlich zu meinen 2 Türen und einem elektrischen Ledersportsitz für meinen E34 Aufbau kamen in den letzten 14 Tagen folgende Sachen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (29. Mai 2011)

Joker hatte mal wieder ne ertragreiche Woche^^


----------



## EspCap (29. Mai 2011)

Wah, Klick. Grauenhaft schlechter Film


----------



## JokerofDarkness (29. Mai 2011)

Die Kinder mögen ihn


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Mai 2011)

Skyline totale Geldverschwendung


----------



## JokerofDarkness (29. Mai 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Skyline totale Geldverschwendung


Mal unabhängig davon, dass es mein Geld war, fand ich den Film richtig geil. Die Meinungen gehen ja weit auseinander, aber alleine der Sound ist mit der richtigen Anlage schon seine 20&#8364; wert. Komischerweise ist der Film ähnlich gelagert wie Cloverfield und da hat kaum jemand gemeckert, mit Ausnahme der Wackelkamera. Letztere ist nun nicht an Bord und schon meckert jeder. Das ist ein SciFi Film und da hat Realismus nichts zu suchen. Also kann und muss der Film nur noch unterhalten und das tut er meines Erachtens sehr gut und kurzweilig.


----------



## painschkes (29. Mai 2011)

_Wie immer : Schöne Beute!

Viel Spaß damit! :-)_


----------



## Legendary (30. Mai 2011)

Eine 1 in der Englischschulaufgabe und eine 1 in der Sozi Ex mit voller Punktzahl 4/5


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (30. Mai 2011)

Edit: Habs gelöscht. Wer weis welche Adler hier rumfliegen.


----------



## Tilbie (31. Mai 2011)

Ein Dutzend Film-Plakate.


----------



## EspCap (31. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings nur, bis es meine Cousine morgen abholt


----------



## Ol@f (31. Mai 2011)

Quechua 2 Seconds Wurfzelt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zunächst erstmal fürn PC und vielleicht auch bald für die 360 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dann noch windows 7. XP hat nun endgültig ausgedient. ^^


----------



## Reflox (1. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (1. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nachdem die alte den geist aufgegeben hatte musste ersatz her.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. Juni 2011)

Nen Minecraft Premium Account :3


----------



## Laz0rgun (1. Juni 2011)

*



			Nen Minecraft Premium Account :3
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


*?*
*


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Juni 2011)

Terraria


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. Juni 2011)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> *
> *?



soll heißen ich hab das Spiel gekauft ;D


----------



## painschkes (1. Juni 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Terraria



_Gute Investition._


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. Juni 2011)

+ Schuhe
+ Hose
+ Schwarze Kapuzenjacke

- 40€ an die AVG weil ich ausversehn eine Zone zuwenig gestempelt hab. :<<


----------



## EspCap (1. Juni 2011)

Das Polo, nicht die Brille 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juni 2011)

Noch größer gings ja nicht^^


----------



## Slayed (1. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Areos (1. Juni 2011)

Luminox Navy Seals Series 3001




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schön mit Tritium Beleuchtung (10 jahre leuchtkraft da radioaktiv

Robust einfach aber sportlich genau das richtige für den tag.

preis in den USA 130&#8364; bei uns 200&#8364;(inet) 250&#8364; (laden)


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Juni 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Gute Investition._






Hat leider ein bisschen arg viel Suchtpotential ^^


----------



## Legendary (1. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> zunächst erstmal fürn PC und vielleicht auch bald für die 360
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie isn das Pad so für den PC? Bin auch schon länger am überlegen es zu kaufen, bin ja von Microsoft Peripherie eigentlich überzeugt.


Zum Seven: Zeit isses geworden! Ich rate jedem, der nicht unbedingt alte Software nutzt unbedingt auf Seven zu migrieren. Neu ist nicht nur klicki-bunti, so hätte Vista damals eigentlich laufen müssen. <3

BTT: Nen Microsoft USB Stick vom Technology Day heute, ganzen Tag interessante Vorträge über Sharepoint 2010, Office 2010 und Windows 7 Enterprise gehört. <3


----------



## painschkes (1. Juni 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Hat leider ein bisschen arg viel Suchtpotential ^^



_So muss dat _


----------



## Reflox (1. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So macht zeichnen viel mehr Spass


----------



## Elda (1. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist das von Aldi oder?
Wenn ja hätt ich ne frage: sind die linien bei dir auch nicht ganz gerade wenn du normal zeichnest?


----------



## Kamsi (1. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Weltbild eBook Reader von TrekStor*


----------



## zoizz (1. Juni 2011)

Kamsi!!!

Berichte mir, wie es sich im hellen, vielleicht sogar in der Sonne liest. Spiegelt es? Hat es eine brauchbare Hintergrundbeleuchtung? Wie ist die Lesbarkeit?


----------



## Kamsi (1. Juni 2011)

in der sonne noch nicht gelesen 

aber da sollen ja alle ebook reader spiegeln 

mit der hintergrundlesbarkeit bis ich zufried mann sogar es noch lesen wenn man es leicht schräg hält. beleuchtung lässt sich von schweinwerfer hell bis zu nachtlampenlichtdunkel runterstellen 

es ist halt ein budget ebook reader - wenn du viele extras usw haben willst musste dir nen oyo oder kindle holen


----------



## EspCap (2. Juni 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Noch größer gings ja nicht^^



Das Bild aus dem Shop rausgezogen eben, früher waren die irgendwie mal kleiner :S


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das Bild aus dem Shop rausgezogen eben, früher waren die irgendwie mal kleiner :S




Naja so schlimm isses auch ned, gab schon schlimmere Bilder hier im Thread D

btw

Ich glaub ich werd krank *hatschüü & schnief*
Meine Nase ist so dicht wie manch ein Drogenabhängiger ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wie isn das Pad so für den PC? Bin auch schon länger am überlegen es zu kaufen, bin ja von Microsoft Peripherie eigentlich überzeugt.



Also das Pad ist ja von Razer (natürlich für Microsoft bzw. Xbox konzipiert). Hab damit bis jetzt Fable 3 und Darksider gespielt und bin wirklich begeistert. Hatte vorher noch nie ein Xbox Pad in der Hand. War deswegen auch zuerst ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig. Allerdings ging es irgendwann leicht von der Hand. An den Steuer-Sticks kann man den Widerstand rauf und runterdrehen mit Hilfe eines kleinen Rädchens. Wirklich praktisch. Dazu gibt es noch 2 Multifunktionstasten, die man nach Belieben benutzen kann. Mit Windows gabs auch keine Probleme. Einfach Treiber runterladen und das Pad ranstecken, fertig. Ich plane ja mir ne 360 zu holen und deswegen wars auch irgendwie sinnvoll. Der Preis liegt wie bei den normalen Pads, was mich doch ein wenig gewundert hat.

Einziges Manko ist das doch sehr lange Kabel. Aber ansonsten ist das Ding wirklich zu empfehlen.


----------



## LoLTroll (2. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


LG Optimus Speed


Relativ günstiges Angebot bekommen für 250€ und da ich eh vom iPhone umsteigen wollte, hab ich mal zugegriffen.
Nettes Telefon, aber eindeutig besser mit Custom ROM


----------



## Legendary (2. Juni 2011)

Windows Srv 2008 R2 auf ner VM mit Service Pack 1 und installiertem Sharepoint Server 2010. Mitm Exchange 2007 kämpf ich grad noch ein wenig, da komm ich ned mal ins Setup.


----------



## Reflox (2. Juni 2011)

Elda schrieb:


> Das ist das von Aldi oder?
> Wenn ja hätt ich ne frage: sind die linien bei dir auch nicht ganz gerade wenn du normal zeichnest?



Ja ist bei mir leider auch so. =/


----------



## orkman (2. Juni 2011)

ein subway der bald bei uns oeffnen soll


----------



## EspCap (2. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Rock am Härtsfeldsee


----------



## Konov (3. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönes Material und passt wie angegossen, für nur 7 Euro. ^^

Außerdem gebraucht ergattert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (3. Juni 2011)

1. Die ersten drei Bände von dem Manga Soul Eater
2. Den ersten Band von dem Manga Hellsing Ultimate
3. Ein Zeichen"brett" für den PC ( Gott hab ich da lange drauf gespart)
4. Einen Spitzer
5. Einen Bleistift
6. Einen Band "Hanni und Nanni" (Los, Flamewar! Netmobattacke!)
7. Die In Extremo CD "Sterneneisen"
8. Stoffaufnäher den oben genannten Albums vom Konzert

und das alles in 2 Wochen. Ich sollte nicht so verschwenderisch sein o0

@ Reflox und Elda: Schickt mir dann bitte mal ein paar Bilder


----------



## EspCap (3. Juni 2011)

Als ePub. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ich bereue, nicht früher damit angefangen zu haben, das Teil zu lesen. Dann hätte ich beim Zensus 2011 noch 'Pastafari' bei Religionsgemeinschaft angeben können. Damn.


----------



## Alux (3. Juni 2011)

einen Computer der so richtig rumspakt, vermutlich wegen einem Virus und der ist jetzt so langsam, dass der Systemcheck auf Viren schon 1 1/2 Tage dauert -.-


----------



## tonygt (3. Juni 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> einen Computer der so richtig rumspakt, vermutlich wegen einem Virus und der ist jetzt so langsam, dass der Systemcheck auf Viren schon 1 1/2 Tage dauert -.-



Du hast vor allem ne Sig die mal übelst groß ist


----------



## Dracun (3. Juni 2011)

Hab ich ihm auch schon gesagt


----------



## Alux (3. Juni 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Du hast vor allem ne Sig die mal übelst groß ist



mit oder ohne Spoiler?
muss einfach den größten haben xD


----------



## Magogan (3. Juni 2011)

Nicht ganz neu, aber ich habe ein Auto bekommen, habs schon in folgendem Thread gepostet: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/160697-auto-thread/page__view__findpost__p__3091907


----------



## Cantharion (3. Juni 2011)

http://de.tommy.com/Tommy-fitted-polo/0853523553,de_DE,pd.html&cgid=206000#!i%3D1%26color%3D332_LIME_SHERBERT
geiles Polo für den Sommer <3
Aber meins war teurer da ich es in einem Laden und nicht im Internet gekauft habe. *rage*


----------



## EspCap (3. Juni 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> http://de.tommy.com/...polo/0853523553,de_DE,pd.html&cgid=206000#!i%3D1%26color%3D332_LIME_SHERBERT
> geiles Polo für den Sommer <3
> Aber meins war teurer da ich es in einem Laden und nicht im Internet gekauft habe. *rage*



Schick  Ich glaube ich muss mich auch mal bei denen umsehen. Mit Lacoste stehe ich aktuell sowieso ein bisschen auf Kriegsfuß. Und ich brauche noch ein paar Polos für den Sommer


----------



## Skatero (3. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geniales Album.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Juni 2011)

Bisschen miese Quali hatte nur mein Guffelhandy zur Hand




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (3. Juni 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> mit oder ohne Spoiler?
> muss einfach den größten haben xD


schon ohne spoiler das wappen alleine ist schon viel zu riesig


----------



## Alux (3. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> schon ohne spoiler das wappen alleine ist schon viel zu riesig



hatte keine Lust ein kleineres suchen und außerdem is das der beste Verein überhaupt^^


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juni 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Bisschen miese Quali hatte nur mein Guffelhandy zur Hand
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Sorry, aber bei unbestuhlt musste ich lachen. ^^


----------



## EspCap (3. Juni 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Sorry, aber bei unbestuhlt musste ich lachen. ^^



Ja, lach nur. Wir wären fast mal auf ein EAV-Konzert in Ulm gegangen. Bis wir gemerkt haben, dass es nur Sitzplätze gibt. 
Und ja, wir haben noch mal nachgefragt. Ganzer Saal bestuhlt.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Juni 2011)

Ich dachte eig. ich wär aus dem Alter raus wo ich über sowas lachen kann


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, lach nur. Wir wären fast mal auf ein EAV-Konzert in Ulm gegangen. Bis wir gemerkt haben, dass es nur Sitzplätze gibt.
> Und ja, wir haben noch mal nachgefragt. Ganzer Saal bestuhlt.




Na lecker^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juni 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Sorry, aber bei unbestuhlt musste ich lachen. ^^



Da musste ich auch sofort an die andere Bedeutung von "Stuhl" denken.


----------



## EspCap (3. Juni 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich dachte eig. ich wär aus dem Alter raus wo ich über sowas lachen kann



Wtf. Ich dachte er muss lachen, weil es ja eigentlich selbstverständlich ist, dass bei so einem Konzert gestanden (In stehender Position. Das Gegenteil von Sitzen. Auf den ganzen Körper bezogen. *Sonst nichts!*) wird. 
Oh man.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Juni 2011)

Sorry aber da war die Betonung etwas zu sehr auf der "Bestuhlung"


----------



## Velynn (4. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zocken sei dank! Hab mir einen Nerv eingeklemmt und darf nun diese leckeren Dinger schlucken. 
Die schmecken nach Schockolade..


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wtf. Ich dachte er muss lachen, weil es ja eigentlich selbstverständlich ist, dass bei so einem Konzert gestanden (In stehender Position. Das Gegenteil von Sitzen. Auf den ganzen Körper bezogen. *Sonst nichts!*) wird.
> Oh man.



Ich weiß, ich bin halt infantil. Aber ich bin's doch hin und wieder gerne. ^^


----------



## MrBrownie (4. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das Polo, nicht die Brille
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab die Frisur von dem 

BTT:  T-Shirt und Hose von H&M


----------



## Reflox (4. Juni 2011)

Todes...Quote... So gross... sie zerquetscht mich! 

BT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (4. Juni 2011)

Ahhhh FF!!!! Ich habe mir mal wieder in den Kopfgesetzt, dass ich alle Spiele haben will, in der Originalfassung und anfangen will ich mit FF7. xD


----------



## Terrascream (4. Juni 2011)

Das neue White Dwarf Magazin, 7 Euro wtf...


----------



## H2OTest (4. Juni 2011)

2 neue New Yorker Lions t-shirts


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Juni 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> 2 neue New Yorker Lions t-shirts



Nice, woher hast du die?


----------



## H2OTest (4. Juni 2011)

Von meiner Freiwilligen Arbeit hier


----------



## tonygt (5. Juni 2011)

Nen Job als Kurier Fahrer


----------



## BlizzLord (6. Juni 2011)

Fable II und III Teil I lass ich aus weil ich denn langweilig finde.
(auch wenn mir die Story dann fehlt. :S)

Außerdem noch Bayonetta und dann Vanquish sobald das obere durch ist.
(krankes Spiel oO)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Außerdem noch Bayonetta und dann Vanquish sobald das obere durch ist.
> (krankes Spiel oO)



Vanquish hat mir so manchen beinahe-epileptischen-Anfall beschert


----------



## Tilbie (7. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (7. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gebraucht für 3,99


----------



## Tilbie (7. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das in der Mitte in schwarz. Heute ist ein guter Tag


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2011)

Ist es ein schlechtes Zeichen wenn ich weiß was das heißt? :S


----------



## Tilbie (7. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ist es ein schlechtes Zeichen wenn ich weiß was das heißt? :S



Es ist vielmehr ein Zeugnis von Intelligenz *g*


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yay!


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2011)

Achja, ich hab auch noch was neues. Das blaue behalte ich auf jeden Fall, das schwarze schicke ich vll. zurück. Muss ich noch überlegen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daywalker1987 (7. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat mal ein neues Handy gegeben


----------



## bkeleanor (7. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab den nicht aber wenn einer weiss wo und ob man den kaufen kann....dann immer her mit den Infos.

gibt noch ein 2. bild da hat ihn einer an.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (7. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich bei der Eröffnung vom Red Bull Ring gekauft .


----------



## Reflox (7. Juni 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> [AC ]
> 
> Ich hab den nicht aber wenn einer weiss wo und ob man den kaufen kann....dann immer her mit den Infos.
> 
> gibt noch ein 2. bild da hat ihn einer an.





> Sorry guys, no more link!they are all finished, and as far as I know, you cannot get them anymore!



Schade drum, hätte auch gerne einen gehabt. =/


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Schade drum, hätte auch gerne einen gehabt. =/




Ich kenn sowas ähnliches: http://www.colours-shop.de/product_info.php?cPath=3_26_206&products_id=2675&COsid=5385793f5be0d52653ad9e75e982920f


----------



## Dracun (7. Juni 2011)

Vor ein paar Tagen angekommen für meine Sammlung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 & 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nightmare Creatures für meine PSX und Tony Hawk Underground 2 für meinen Gamecube


----------



## orkman (7. Juni 2011)

Fallout 2 , Emergency Room staffel 1 und 2 und Guild wars 2 das 2te buch


----------



## zoizz (8. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit korrekten Schreib- und Leseraten


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrascream (9. Juni 2011)

-Warhammer40k Sternenreich der Tau Codex
-Dr. House Staffel 1
-Heros Staffel 1
=)


----------



## EspCap (9. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Läuft gut


----------



## Terrascream (9. Juni 2011)

Lion ox oder so ähnlich?^^


----------



## EspCap (9. Juni 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Lion ox oder so ähnlich?^^



Na, das ist iOS 5. OS X Lion hau ich mir nicht drauf, ich muss an meinem Mac arbeiten. Da will ich keine Beta-Software.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juni 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> -Warhammer40k Sternenreich der Tau Codex



Good choice!


----------



## Terrascream (9. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Good choice!



Danke, ich finde die ziemlich interessant & spiele mit dem Gedanken mir die Armeebox zuzulegen 
Allerdings finde ich die Elder auch ziemlich stylisch, schwere Wahl x:

BTT:
-2x landliebe Buttermilch Erdbeere & Kirche <3
Schmeckt einfach mh...pervers gut *_*


----------



## Legendary (9. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Läuft gut


Geht das auf nem Iphone 3GS überhaupt? Dann muss Perle wieder updaten.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juni 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Danke, ich finde die ziemlich interessant & spiele mit dem Gedanken mir die Armeebox zuzulegen
> Allerdings finde ich die Elder auch ziemlich stylisch, schwere Wahl x:



Scheiß Nahkampf kann doch jeder! 
Soweit ich weiß werden Taus überarbeitet, sehr spannend. Die Armeebox? Besteht die noch aus Krisis+Feuerkrieger+Kroot+Rochen? Davon kannst du alles gebrauchen, ist keine Leiche dabei und vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis auch gut. Vielleicht nen Commi aus dem Krisis machen, Späher+Kolosse besorgen und du hast schon fast ne standhafte Armee. Ist allerdings ne Weile her das ich richtig 40k gespielt habe - also informier dich lieber nochmal aktuell.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Juni 2011)

Jede Menge Effect

Waaaah ich bin ein Opfer meiner Sucht


----------



## EspCap (9. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Geht das auf nem Iphone 3GS überhaupt? Dann muss Perle wieder updaten.



Ja, fast ohne Einschränkungen (Foto-Editieren ist nicht dabei, sonst weiß ich noch nichts das fehlen würde). Ist aber erst die Beta 1, das Release kommt im Herbst. Was ich bisher auf dem 3GS gesehen habe sieht aber sehr gut aus, fast flotter als auf dem 4er. Aber ist ja auch eine Beta.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von der G700 zur MX-Performance. Wieso? Darum!
Liegt extrem gut in der Hand.


----------



## Reflox (9. Juni 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Danke, ich finde die ziemlich interessant & spiele mit dem Gedanken mir die Armeebox zuzulegen
> Allerdings finde ich die Elder auch ziemlich stylisch, schwere Wahl x:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Necrons FTW!


----------



## Perkone (9. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBlaki (9. Juni 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Freu dich nicht zu früh, habe sie auch seid 2 Monaten und sie spinnt jetzt schon...
Datein verschieben ist ein graus geworden weil die Maus nicht mehr richtig reagiert. Wenn ich Counter Strike spiele und schiessen will kommt erst nach dem 3ten Klick eine reaktion


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Juni 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Freu dich nicht zu früh, habe sie auch seid 2 Monaten und sie spinnt jetzt schon...
> Datein verschieben ist ein graus geworden weil die Maus nicht mehr richtig reagiert. Wenn ich Counter Strike spiele und schiessen will kommt erst nach dem 3ten Klick eine reaktion



Danke für die Warnung, aber ich vertrau Logitechs Kundendienst. Die sind da recht fix.^^


----------



## Terrascream (10. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die sind mir zu evil :/
Ich möchte eine Armee die mit Warpgeschwindigkeit aus Portalen rast und immenser Feuerkraft die Gegner zerreißt^.^

BTT:
Eine Katze, die aufeinmal einen eitrigen Zahn hat ó.O


----------



## Jordin (10. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht mal was das sein soll ... Sind das Figuren zum Hinstellen und Hübschangucken oder machen die auch was?
Entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit.


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Juni 2011)

Jetzt ganz offiziel!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


genau den - mal was anderes - aber sehr nett auf der Terrasse und ich lese mal wieder Bücher da drin :-)


----------



## Davatar (10. Juni 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht mal was das sein soll ... Sind das Figuren zum Hinstellen und Hübschangucken oder machen die auch was?
> Entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit.


Das sind Warhammer 40000-Figuren, mit denen kann man spielen. Im Grunde genommen ists ein Würfelspiel mit viel Taktik und noch mehr Glück (oder Pech ^^).


----------



## EspCap (11. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vollkommen überteuert, aber was will man machen. RealRacing 2 in 1080p rockt


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juni 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Die sind mir zu evil :/
> Ich möchte eine Armee die mit Warpgeschwindigkeit aus Portalen rast und immenser Feuerkraft die Gegner zerreißt^.^


Tau haben auf jedenfall ordentlich Utility, Feuerkraft und Geschwindigkeit, war auch der Grund warum ich sie so ansprechend fand.



Davatar schrieb:


> Das sind Warhammer 40000-Figuren, mit denen kann man spielen. Im Grunde genommen ists ein Würfelspiel mit viel Taktik und noch mehr Glück (oder Pech ^^).


Als ich noch Warhammer gespielt habe, habe ich das auch auf Turnieren gemacht und ich bin auch soeiner der Arschlochlisten spielt um eben zu gewinnen - kann daher klar sagen das Glück und Pech eigentlich absolut keine Rolle spielen. Ein Spieler verliert in den aller aller seltensten Fällen mal weil die Würfel nicht wollen und dann auch nur in sehr kleinen Spielen, man rollt in einem Spiel soviele Würfel das eher die Statistik als der einzelne Würfel entscheidet. Die Niederlage entscheidet sich idR schon in der Zusammensetzung der Armee und der Aufstellen von dir und deinem Gegner.


Ähh und @Topic:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (11. Juni 2011)

Zwar schon etwas älter, aber nachdem ich am PC die letzten Tagen in Civ IV reinschnupperte, hab ich mir jetzt die Couch-Lösung gekauft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön aufm Sofa lümmeln und PS3 daddeln.


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Yeaaa

und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (11. Juni 2011)

Seit gestern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (11. Juni 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht mal was das sein soll ... Sind das Figuren zum Hinstellen und Hübschangucken oder machen die auch was?
> Entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit.



Die muss man zusammenkleben und bemalen und mit ihnen eine Armee aufstellen. Mit der kann man dann mit anderen Leuten Schlachten kämpfen. Gibt Regelbuch, Anleitung zu jedem Volk und so weiter und so fort...^^

Hier der Link zur Hauptseite

Klick klick


----------



## JokerofDarkness (11. Juni 2011)

So die letzte Woche im Schnelldurchlauf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mikrowellenkombigerät und Emsa Superline Rührset




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Wii inkl. zweitem Controller für meine Tochter für sage und schreibe 122€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein bissl Mucke - Breaking Benjamin sind der Oberhammer. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BDs, Games, Eneloops und ein IR - Funk Transmitter

Nicht photographiert wurden 20 BBS Titanschrauben, 4 neue BMW Felgendeckel, Klimabedienteil, Wischerarme, 25m² Parador Laminat, ein Pott grüner Farbe, 2 Tesa Klebebandrollen und ein Kenwood Stabmixerset.


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Juni 2011)

Einer der geilsten und unbekanntesten Filme die ich je gesehen habe. Immer wieder nur Hammer das Teil.


----------



## EspCap (12. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unerwartet genial


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Juni 2011)

Nen PayPal-Account

Hätte dazu aber mal ne kleine Frage. Ich hab mein Konto nun mit dem Eingeben der 2 kleinen Beträge aktiviert. Angeblich sollte ich jetzt das Lastschriftverfahren nutzen können? Wie genau funktioniert das bitte?
Kann ich die Sachen direkt über meinen PayPal Account mit ELV bezahlen? Weil meinen PayPal-Account aufladen kann ich damit ja nicht.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch zu Enslaved, nen verdammt gutes Game.


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Nen PayPal-Account
> 
> Hätte dazu aber mal ne kleine Frage. Ich hab mein Konto nun mit dem Eingeben der 2 kleinen Beträge aktiviert. Angeblich sollte ich jetzt das Lastschriftverfahren nutzen können? Wie genau funktioniert das bitte?
> Kann ich die Sachen direkt über meinen PayPal Account mit ELV bezahlen? Weil meinen PayPal-Account aufladen kann ich damit ja nicht.



Also bei mir ist das so aktiviert, dass ich vom Bankkonto Geld aufs PP Konto überweisen kann und dann kann ich damit bezahlen.
Glaube das ist dasselbe wie bei dir. Hab es aber schon ewig nicht mehr genutzt.


----------



## Dracun (13. Juni 2011)

Ich hab det so .. i zahle mit PP und PP bucht sich dat von meinem Konto ab .. aber du kannst auch Geld uff PP einzahlen


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Yes, meins meins meins


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Glückwunsch, absolut epischer Psychothriller!


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2011)

Hast du mir schon ein paar Mal gesagt, jedes Mal, wenn ich irgendwo geschrieben hab, dass ich den grade schaue


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hast du mir schon ein paar Mal gesagt, jedes Mal, wenn ich irgendwo geschrieben hab, dass ich den grade schaue



Ja, weil er auch wirklich gut ist, ich glaube das kann man nie genug sagen! ^^

Der Film füllt mit dem bizarren Psychospiel einer Ballettänzerin IMO eine echte Lücke im Filmgeschäft.


----------



## Saji (13. Juni 2011)

Gerade eben gekauft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit kann die neue Woche kommen. ;D


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ja, weil er auch wirklich gut ist, ich glaube das kann man nie genug sagen! ^^
> 
> Der Film füllt mit dem bizarren Psychospiel einer Ballettänzerin IMO eine echte Lücke im Filmgeschäft.



Ich bin da absolut deiner Meinung. Und ich kann mich nur wiederholen - auf Englisch ist er nochmal um Längen besser als auf Deutsch =)


----------



## iShock (13. Juni 2011)

grad Minecraft gekauft x)


----------



## Reflox (13. Juni 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> grad Minecraft gekauft x)



Mein ich das nur, oder kommt jetzt noch eine Minecraft-Welle?^^


----------



## EspCap (14. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 Stealth-Games.


----------



## Edou (14. Juni 2011)

Bah, das Spiel ist genial! Habs damals auf der PS2 gezockt. Viel Spaß damit. =)


----------



## EspCap (14. Juni 2011)

Danke  Ich bin mal gespannt auf die Grafik, nachdem es ja auch für die 6-Gen Konsolen erschienen ist. Ich hoffe mal die haben das schon ein bisschen aufpoliert.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Super, und es kommt nicht mit meinem DX 11 klar. Gepatched wurde schon, hilft nix. Auf DX9 machts keinen Spaß. Hat da jemand ne Lösung ?

BTW: Intel Quad Core Q8400 
4 GB RAM
ATI RADEON 5700 HD 1 GB
Win 7 64 Bit.
DX 11

Treiber alle aufm neusten Stand.

Edit: Nachdem ich Anti Alasing (oder wie das geschrieben wird) ausgestellt habe, funzt es nun. Supiii.


----------



## Perkone (15. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bücher von Lovecraft sind einfach wahnsinn


----------



## EspCap (16. Juni 2011)

Neue Hose, 2 Blurays und eine Bahncard beantragt  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (16. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. Juni 2011)

Beamer sind doch gar nicht so unmöglich


----------



## Reflox (16. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Beamer sind doch gar nicht so unmöglich



Die gibts ja schon. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich habe ich mein Poster wieder, nachdem das erste gerissen hat. x3


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Juni 2011)

@EspCap

Boah also diese Jeans sind ja grausam teuer cO


----------



## EspCap (16. Juni 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> @EspCap
> 
> Boah also diese Jeans sind ja grausam teuer cO



Naja, viel Auswahl hat man ja nicht mehr seit 90% aller ordentlichen Hersteller meinen, 3-4 Knöpfe statt dem Reissverschluss nehmen zu müssen. 
Wer auf die Idee gekommen ist wüsste ich echt gerne mal.


----------



## Legendary (16. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, viel Auswahl hat man ja nicht mehr seit 90% aller ordentlichen Hersteller meinen, 3-4 Knöpfe statt dem Reissverschluss nehmen zu müssen.
> Wer auf die Idee gekommen ist wüsste ich echt gerne mal.


Und wegen so einer Kleinigkeit gibst du dann 100€+ für eine Hose aus? Ich hab auch fast nur noch Hosen mit Knöpfen, ok ich will mir auch noch nebenbei paar andere Sachen kaufen. 


BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gewaltiges Teil - gewaltig leise!


----------



## EspCap (16. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Und wegen so einer Kleinigkeit gibst du dann 100&#8364;+ für eine Hose aus? Ich hab auch fast nur noch Hosen mit Knöpfen, ok ich will mir auch noch nebenbei paar andere Sachen kaufen.



Knöpfe gehen gar nicht. Da braucht man ne halbe Ewigkeit, bis man die zu hat. Der Preis ist jetzt nicht so ungewöhnlich, ich kaufe einfach gerne Markenhosen. Hatte nur bisher mehr von anderen Designern, die aber eben alle neuerdings auf den Knopf-Zug aufgesprungen sind...

Schöner Kühler, btw


----------



## Legendary (16. Juni 2011)

Joa...ist der Groß Glockner Revision B, passt auch meinen zukünftigen AM3 Sockel...Problem ist nur, dass das Teil so hoch ist, dass ich meinen Deckel nimmer zu bekomme...  Aber es muss sowieso bald ein neues gescheites Gehäuse her.

Mir ist jetzt schon so oft aufgefallen, dass die Hosen die ich beim NY kaufe genauso lange halten wie meine alten von Levi´s oder EDC Esprit, die locker das doppelte bis dreifache gekostet haben. Deswegen seh ichs oft schon gar nimmer ein mehr als 40 Euro für ne Hose zu bezahlen, da hab ich lieber mehrere zur Auswahl und schmeiß dann welche weg wenn se nimmer so schön sind.


----------



## Konov (16. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Mir ist jetzt schon so oft aufgefallen, dass die Hosen die ich beim NY kaufe genauso lange halten wie meine alten von Levi´s oder EDC Esprit, die locker das doppelte bis dreifache gekostet haben. Deswegen seh ichs oft schon gar nimmer ein mehr als 40 Euro für ne Hose zu bezahlen, da hab ich lieber mehrere zur Auswahl und schmeiß dann welche weg wenn se nimmer so schön sind.




Würd mir keine Hose für 100 Euro kaufen. Da ist mein Markenempfinden zu gering. Hose ist Hose - hab jedenfalls 30 Euro Hosen schon seit Jahren und da ist nie was kaputt gegangen. Und sehen IMO auch nicht schlechter aus als 100 Euro Hosen. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Juni 2011)

Zwei einfache weiße Unterhemden.

Err Hosenthema, ich habe 3x die selbe Hose und die kostet glaube auch um die 90€ - ich finde ne Hose muss richtig sitzen und wenn sie dann bitte auch nen bisschen was aushält und gut aussieht ists mir das wert.


----------



## Konov (16. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Zwei einfache weiße Unterhemden.
> 
> Err Hosenthema, ich habe 3x die selbe Hose und die kostet glaube auch um die 90€ - ich finde ne Hose muss richtig sitzen und wenn sie dann bitte auch nen bisschen was aushält und gut aussieht ists mir das wert.



Jo, ist halt immer ne Sache des Geldes.
Soll ja auch Leute geben die sich iMacs für über 1000 Euro kaufen die langsamer sind als ein Rechner der die Hälfte kostet. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Juni 2011)

Haja wer billig kauft kauft zweimal. 
Ich hatte letztens ne einfach schwarze Jeans für 25€ und die hat erstens extrem abgefärbt (auch noch nachm zweiten mal waschen) und nach 4 Wochen war die hinten an den Taschen bereits sehr weit aufgerissen. So schnell werde ich mir keine so günstige Hose mehr zulegen.


----------



## Konov (16. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Haja wer billig kauft kauft zweimal.
> Ich hatte letztens ne einfach schwarze Jeans für 25€ und die hat erstens extrem abgefärbt (auch noch nachm zweiten mal waschen) und nach 4 Wochen war die hinten an den Taschen bereits sehr weit aufgerissen. So schnell werde ich mir keine so günstige Hose mehr zulegen.



Sind halt persönliche Erfahrungswerte... ich trag nun halt eine 30 Euro Cargo Hose seit Ewigkeiten, hatte nie Probleme mit den Dingern. 
Aber für 100 Euro würde sie mir warscheinlich auch stehen. ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Neue Hose, 2 Blurays und eine Bahncard beantragt


Cargo ist sehr guter Schweizer Film.  gz


----------



## Healor (16. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieser Film, ist einfach nur genial! Und leider leider sehr unbekannt.

Und zum Topic:

Ein paar Sachen fürs trainieren, für davor und für danach 

Und gestern noch Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway beim Media Markt für 4,90&#8364; gekauft  Nachdem ich die letzten 2 Tage ziemlich viel Band of Brothers geguckt habe, hatte ich mal wieder lust auf einen WW2 Shooter


----------



## EspCap (16. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Err Hosenthema, ich habe 3x die selbe Hose und die kostet glaube auch um die 90&#8364; - ich finde ne Hose muss richtig sitzen und wenn sie dann bitte auch nen bisschen was aushält und gut aussieht ists mir das wert.



/sign 



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Soll ja auch Leute geben die sich iMacs für über 1000 Euro kaufen die langsamer sind als ein Rechner der die Hälfte kostet. ^^[/font]



Ok, das kann man jetzt wirklich nicht vergleichen. Es gibt nichts, das mit dem iMac vergleichbar wäre. Dass ein Desktop-Rechner mit ordentlich Platz für Lüfter und dicke Grafikkarten bei gleichem Preis schneller sein kann, ist ja wohl klar.  Aber ok, ich will jetzt nicht schon wieder eine Grundsatzdiskussion anstoßen hier. [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Cargo ist sehr guter Schweizer Film.  gz  [/font]




Hab ich eigentlich nur mitgenommen weil er beim MM für 8 Euro rausgeworfen wurde und ich generell auf Weltraum-Filme stehe. Die IMDB-Bewertung ist ja nicht so toll, aber ich bin einfach mal gespannt


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2011)

Wenn man Geburtstag hat und sich nichts spezifisches wünscht, kriegt man eben Kleidung^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Nein, nicht wie gezeigt in XXL^^)

Sowie 2 Shirts und ne Unterhose


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schnieken Laserpointer  Da gehen die Katzen voll drauf ab


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (17. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Beamer sind doch gar nicht so unmöglich



Nicht Beamer zur Bildprojektion, sondern Beamer ala Star Trek. Momentan sind die Möglichkeiten nur begrenzt, siehe hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantenteleportation.
Ich hoffe das stellt dich zufrieden.

Beam me up, Scottie!


----------



## EspCap (17. Juni 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Nicht Beamer zur Bildprojektion, sondern Beamer ala Star Trek. Momentan sind die Möglichkeiten nur begrenzt, siehe hier http://de.wikipedia....enteleportation.
> Ich hoffe das stellt dich zufrieden.



War mir schon klar


----------



## Saji (17. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besser als We Rule The Night von Sonic Syndicate wird es definitiv sein. :3 Gleich reinhören. ^___^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, viel Auswahl hat man ja nicht mehr seit 90% aller ordentlichen Hersteller meinen, 3-4 Knöpfe statt dem Reissverschluss nehmen zu müssen.
> Wer auf die Idee gekommen ist wüsste ich echt gerne mal.


Ich auch, denn der- oder diejenige hat einen Orden verdient.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Juni 2011)

Eben, nie wieder das beste Stück im Reisverschluss einklemmen. :<


----------



## EspCap (17. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ich auch, denn der- oder diejenige hat einen Orden verdient.



Ich dachte da eher an was anderes... aber ok, Geschmackssache. Ich mag's nicht.


----------



## Legendary (18. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich dachte da eher an was anderes... aber ok, Geschmackssache. Ich mag's nicht.



Was allerdings nervig ist, ist wenn man mit einer Hand an der Holden fummelt und mit der anderen die Hose öffnen will und man die Knöpfe einfach nicht aufbekommt...


----------



## MasterXoX (18. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Corsair CA-HS1EU


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Was allerdings nervig ist, ist wenn man mit einer Hand an der Holden fummelt und mit der anderen die Hose öffnen will und man die Knöpfe einfach nicht aufbekommt...



Wat sind das bloß für Knöpfe... hab an meinen Hosen teilweise Knöpfe UND Reißverschluß und mit bißchen rumzerren gehts immer auf


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Was allerdings nervig ist, ist wenn man mit einer Hand an der Holden fummelt und mit der anderen die Hose öffnen will und man die Knöpfe einfach nicht aufbekommt...


Sorry, aber dann machst Du was falsch. Du musst Sie erst so geil machen, dass Sie Dir die Klamotten auszieht. Dann hast Du auch kein Problem mit den Knöppen


----------



## Deanne (18. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Was allerdings nervig ist, ist wenn man mit einer Hand an der Holden fummelt und mit der anderen die Hose öffnen will und man die Knöpfe einfach nicht aufbekommt...



Wenn das schon ein Problem ist, dann hoffe ich, dass deine Eroberungen keine BHs tragen...


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juni 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wenn das schon ein Problem ist, dann hoffe ich, dass deine Eroberungen keine BHs tragen...




Made my Day






ne Flasche Lipton Ice tea Lemon, yeaaah


----------



## Legendary (18. Juni 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wenn das schon ein Problem ist, dann hoffe ich, dass deine Eroberungen keine BHs tragen...



Haha!   


Ganz so blöd stell ich mich dann doch ned an.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zombies TÖTEN *böses lachen*


----------



## Tilbie (18. Juni 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Zombies TÖTEN *böses lachen*



Hoffendlich uncut. Cut hat das Spiel i-wie keinen Sinn mehr :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Juni 2011)

Ich bin Schweizer bei mir gibt es nix cut.


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juni 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich bin Schweizer bei mir gibt es nix cut.




Ich habs mir extra uncut gekauft^^



Borderlands für die XBox D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muahaha  Danke verkaufsoffener Sonntag <3

Flogging Molly - Speed of Darkness
Public Enemies BlueRay
Muse Hullabaloo Konzert DvD (JAA MAAAN Endlich  )
Transformers DVD (Megan *-*)
Transformers - Die Rache DVD (Meegaaaaaaaaan *__*)


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2011)

Na haben wir denn dieses Poster auch? 

Heute angekommen. Ich frag mich welches Schwein am Sonntag die Post austragen musste. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OOOOOLOLOLOLOLOoo NOEES 


Ich weiß nicht, was meine Freundin dazu sagen würde...


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> OOOOOLOLOLOLOLOoo NOEES
> 
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, was meine Freundin dazu sagen würde...



Das ist natürlich ein Problem.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ein Problem.



Dafür hab ich nun ein neues Hintergrundbild fürn Dektop...  

Nein NATÜRLICH nicht...


----------



## orkman (19. Juni 2011)

Dr House Staffel 6 auf DVD und Torchlight!
ausserdem Season 1 und 2 von The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Scharamo (20. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pew pew Endlich 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher. Und da ein 32 Bit System nur 3 unterstützt auch gleich neus Windows.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Tastatur ist auch unterwegs


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Juni 2011)

Yay




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PERFEKT! 
und vorbestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich liebe diese Bücher!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nur als hoodie


----------



## Cantharion (20. Juni 2011)

Eine Minimal Techno CD und Painkiller Black edition (Nostalgie).
Nächsten Monat kommt noch ein netter Boss/Joop Anzug dazu.


----------



## Deanne (20. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mein Monster. Funktionen: schmutzen, fressen, lärmen.


----------



## Gazeran (20. Juni 2011)

Da mich ja sonst keiner beachtet:
Ne neue Sig + Avatar!


----------



## ZAM (20. Juni 2011)

[attachment=11965:karte01.jpg]


----------



## Noxiel (20. Juni 2011)

Die arme Kuh


----------



## schneemaus (20. Juni 2011)

Wtf? Ich hab da ja mal so dickes Need drauf o.o Me loves Kühe o.o Need Kuh-Karte o.o


----------



## Deanne (20. Juni 2011)

Meine VISA hat Palmen und einen Sonnenuntergang drauf. Ich behaupte, dass das viel schöner ist!!


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Juni 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhh hast du dir eine Katze angeschafft?

Toll!  Ich liebe diese Tiere   (auch wenn ich sie manchmal hassen könnte , RIP meine Tapete)


----------



## EspCap (20. Juni 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Meine VISA hat Palmen und einen Sonnenuntergang drauf. Ich behaupte, dass das viel schöner ist!!




Wieso durftet ihr euch das aussuchen? O_o
Meine ist einfach nur silbern. Hat mich keiner gefragt, was ich draufhaben wollte.


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wieso durftet ihr euch das aussuchen? O_o
> Meine ist einfach nur silbern. Hat mich keiner gefragt, was ich draufhaben wollte.





schneemaus schrieb:


> Wtf? Ich hab da ja mal so dickes Need drauf o.o Me loves Kühe o.o Need Kuh-Karte o.o



Kuhmuster gibts wohl nur bei meiner Spaßkasse. :<



Deanne schrieb:


> Meine VISA hat Palmen und einen Sonnenuntergang drauf. Ich behaupte, dass das viel schöner ist!!




Taurenkarte ist toller 


Aber um ehrlich zu sein, wollte ich eigentlich immer auf dieses Kapitalisteninstrument verzichten. Nur für Hotelbuchung zur GC wars notwendig, weil zum ersten mal Privat und nicht über den Verlag gebucht.. *g*
Außerdem kann ich damit endlich Amazon UK leerräumen *g*


----------



## orkman (21. Juni 2011)

FERIEN! ^^


----------



## pampam (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2011)

Nochmal 2 neue Hosen  

(Und mein Hitman ist immer noch nicht da. Royal Mail war auch schon mal schneller...)


----------



## Deanne (23. Juni 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Uhh hast du dir eine Katze angeschafft?
> 
> Toll!  Ich liebe diese Tiere  (auch wenn ich sie manchmal hassen könnte , RIP meine Tapete)



Jap. Wobei es meiner Meinung nach immer darauf ankommt, ob die Katze Alternativen zur Tapete hat. Meine kratzt lieber an ihrem Kratzbaum oder einem Kratzbrett, das auf der Fensterbank liegt. Aber okay, die ist eh super brav, wenn ich mal nicht zuhause bin.



EspCap schrieb:


> Wieso durftet ihr euch das aussuchen? O_o
> Meine ist einfach nur silbern. Hat mich keiner gefragt, was ich draufhaben wollte.



Meine Ma arbeitet bei meiner Bank, die hat sich darum gekümmert. Gab einige Muster zur Auswahl.


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2011)

Neue Hose: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und bald diese Jacke: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2011)

WTF ist das für eine Hose? Hello Kitty? O_o


----------



## Deanne (23. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> WTF ist das für eine Hose? Hello Kitty? O_o



Dropdead. Ich finde ja, dass Männer in solchen Mädchenhosen generell einfach nur scheisse aussehen, aber naja, Geschmackssache.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dropdead. Ich finde ja, dass Männer in solchen Mädchenhosen generell einfach nur scheisse aussehen, aber naja, Geschmackssache.



Ich finde es eher... komisch. Und nicht das 'Haha'-komisch.


----------



## Konov (23. Juni 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dropdead. Ich finde ja, dass Männer in solchen Mädchenhosen generell einfach nur scheisse aussehen, aber naja, Geschmackssache.



Dem schließe ich mich an. Sieht irgendwie "falsch" aus. ^^

Aber wer auf Röhrenjeans steht... naja, dann doch lieber 80er Style und mit ner Schlaghose rumrennen.


----------



## Morphblader (23. Juni 2011)

Jehaaaaaa^^ Neue spielzeuge geschenkt bekommen^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (23. Juni 2011)

Was zur Hölle ist das untere?


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Juni 2011)

das MW2 Nachtsichtgerät


----------



## Legendary (23. Juni 2011)

Und wozu braucht man sowas ausser zur Kriegsführung und zum Ausspannen von Frauen in der Dunkelheit?

EDIT: Ha...das war Posting 1000! Ich werde es nie vergessen <3


----------



## ZAM (23. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Und wozu braucht man sowas ausser zur Kriegsführung und zum Ausspannen von Frauen in der Dunkelheit?



Einfach um es zu haben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Und wozu braucht man sowas ausser zur Kriegsführung und zum Ausspannen von Frauen in der Dunkelheit?
> [/font]



fix'd


----------



## Legendary (23. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> fix'd



Danke...


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich an. Sieht irgendwie "falsch" aus. ^^
> 
> Aber wer auf Röhrenjeans steht... naja, dann doch lieber 80er Style und mit ner Schlaghose rumrennen.



Das wird auch irgendwann wieder kommen :b

Naja, mir gefaellts und ich mein.. man lebt nur einmal. Wieso sollte ich mich in meinem ganzen Leben an die Gesellschaft anpassen. Am Ende habe ich eh nichts davon, ausser das ich vielleicht einen guten Beruf in der Bank hatte. 

und ja Dropdead richtig. Kennt sich ja jemand aus hier..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

Ich find Cheap Monday besser, Dropdead hatte ich bisher noch nicht :x 

REEL ist auch zu empfehlen, nur ging die bei mir nach 4 Konzerten kaputt -..-


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2011)

Also, versuch mal hier in Amerika, abgesehen von Ebay eine Cheap Monday zu kaufen. Da wirst du bekloppt. Schon Miami geschaut.. nichts. Hab mich jetzt fuer die von Dropdead entschieden und die sitzt super und sieht gut aus. Vom Material haelt sie auch gut.

REEL kenne ich jetzt nicht. Hab noch so paar random Super Skinny Jeans.. abernaja, sehen net so dolle aus.


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Juni 2011)

http://db.tt/gUBnInA

Spiele kommen leider erst Montag, obwohl ich alles gleichzeitig bestellt habe und alles vorrätig ist


----------



## Legendary (24. Juni 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> http://db.tt/gUBnInA
> 
> Spiele kommen leider erst Montag, obwohl ich alles gleichzeitig bestellt habe und alles vorrätig ist



Haha... 


GZ, trotzdem beharre ich auf Little Big Planet!


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Juni 2011)

Wird sicherlich noch kommen, hab mir das GT Review angesehen. Ich habe jetzt Killzone 3, God of War 1,2,3, Red Dead Redemption und Fifa bestellt. Es fehlen noch einige gute Spiele wie Uncharted oder Little Big Planet, aber alles auf Einmal wäre vielleicht etwas viel.


----------



## Legendary (24. Juni 2011)

Joa, hast ja eh schon mal ne gute Auswahl...mich würds nur nerven wenn das Teil ohne Spiel dasteht. Leih dir halt eins übers Wochenende.^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Juni 2011)

Ich lad mir einfach Demos runter^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Juni 2011)

Bestellst dir Killzone 3 aber nicht 2? Oo besonders weil dritte teil gleich ende vom zweiten teil anknüpft.

sonst gz.


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Juni 2011)

Ich habs eher für den Multiplayer gekauftl.


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das schon ne Röhre? Naja jedenfalls mal ne etwas 'engere' Jeans.


----------



## Legendary (24. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ist das schon ne Röhre? Naja jedenfalls mal ne etwas 'engere' Jeans.



Also die find ich schön, das ist keine Röhre...Röhrenjeans sind meistens hauteng und haben deswegen einen dezenten Schwulettentouch bei Männern, die gefallen mir nicht einmal an schlanken Frauen gut.


----------



## Deanne (24. Juni 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> und ja Dropdead richtig. Kennt sich ja jemand aus hier..



Ich hab schon öfter für Clothing Labels gemodelt und kenne die DD-Klamotten daher. Qualität ist solide, ich finde die Sachen trotzdem maßlos überteuert. 

@Deathstyle:

Nein, das ist in meinen Augen noch keine Röhre, sondern einfach eine Jeans, die schmal geschnitten ist. Für mich hat eine klassische Röhre einen hohen Elanstan-Anteil und sitzt daher sehr figurbetont. Solche Hosen gehen auch an Männern okay, solange sie nicht eng sitzen. 

Gleichberechtigung in allen Ehren, aber ich will einfach nicht wissen, ob mein Gegenüber "Links- oder Rechtsträger" ist.


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Juni 2011)

Ja ich denke ne richtige Röhre würde auch hart scheiße bei mir aussehen.. ich trage eig. alle meine Hose etwas 'baggy' (ich trag halt nur keine Baggys ) und ich stell mir das ziemlich merkwürdig vor mit ner engen Hose. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Davon zwei Stück mit nem bisschen Grünzeug und ne Packung Schoko Bons als BDay-Mitbringsel für ne Freundin. Bin leider nichtmehr rechtzeitig an einen Manchester Schal gekommen daher gibts nur son Alibigeschenk


----------



## Soramac (24. Juni 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich hab schon öfter für Clothing Labels gemodelt und kenne die DD-Klamotten daher. Qualität ist solide, ich finde die Sachen trotzdem maßlos überteuert.





Versuch mal in Florida irgendwo eine Skinny Jeans zu kriegen fuer Maenner, ist naemlich gar nicht so einfach und ich find es Geschmacksache. Es gibt Hosen wo Maenner einfach schwul drin aussehen und bei manchen Hosen sieht's nicht so aus. Aber naja.. die Deutschen sind bei so solchen Sachen immer anderer Meinung


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Juni 2011)

Ich finde ja das selbst europäische Männer kein Pink tragen dürfen.


----------



## Konov (24. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich finde ja das selbst europäische Männer kein Pink tragen dürfen.



Ich würds auf gar keinen geografischen Teil der Welt beziehen sondern einfach mal pauschal auf die ganze männliche Generation übertragen. ^^


----------



## Deanne (24. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich würds auf gar keinen geografischen Teil der Welt beziehen sondern einfach mal pauschal auf die ganze männliche Generation übertragen. ^^



Männer gehören nicht in knallenge Röhrenjeans, nicht in pinke Poloshirts und auch nicht in Nagelstudios. Ich finde es so furchtbar, dass die Grenzen zwischen Männlein und Weiblein immer mehr verwischen. Heute erst wieder einen Typen in Damen-Sneakern gesehen, das geht gar nicht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2011)

Mein Gott regt euch doch nicht so drüber auf, lasst sie doch anziehen was sie wollen. Ich trage auch gerne Skinny Jeans, bin deswegen aber nicht gleich ne Frau. 

Solange es einem selbst gefällt... btw orkman hat recht xD

B2T: Morgen ne neue Frisur >.<

Achso und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (24. Juni 2011)

wow erstaunlich wieviel OT hier gemacht wird nur wegen jeans -.- 
BTT: WoW prepaid karte


----------



## Deanne (24. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mein Gott regt euch doch nicht so drüber auf, lasst sie doch anziehen was sie wollen. Ich trage auch gerne Skinny Jeans, bin deswegen aber nicht gleich ne Frau.



Ich sehe ausser dir gerade keinen, der sich aufregt. Wir haben uns einfach nur über Jeans ausgetauscht und unsere Geschmäcker kundgetan. 
Mir wurde in einem anderen Thread auch schon gesagt, dass Frauen mit Tattoos Schlampen sind und damit kann ich leben. 

Und nun seid mit eurem OT mal nicht päpstlicher, als der Papst.


@Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (24. Juni 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Männer gehören nicht in knallenge Röhrenjeans, nicht in pinke Poloshirts und auch nicht in Nagelstudios. Ich finde es so furchtbar, dass die Grenzen zwischen Männlein und Weiblein immer mehr verwischen. Heute erst wieder einen Typen in Damen-Sneakern gesehen, das geht gar nicht.



^this

Männlichkeit aus den 80ern ftw. ^^


----------



## Soramac (24. Juni 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Männer gehören nicht in knallenge Röhrenjeans, nicht in pinke Poloshirts und auch nicht in Nagelstudios. Ich finde es so furchtbar, dass die Grenzen zwischen Männlein und Weiblein immer mehr verwischen. Heute erst wieder einen Typen in Damen-Sneakern gesehen, das geht gar nicht.



Also man muesste schon definieren was knallenge Roehrenjeans sind. Ob die wirklich jetzt eng gepresst sind und man gar keine Falten mehr sieht in der Jeans sondern schon aussieht wie eine Leggings, dann kann ich das verstehen. 

z.B. hier, weisst ich nicht ob das so furchtbar aussieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (24. Juni 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Also man muesste schon definieren was knallenge Roehrenjeans sind. Ob die wirklich jetzt eng gepresst sind und man gar keine Falten mehr sieht in der Jeans sondern schon aussieht wie eine Leggings, dann kann ich das verstehen.
> 
> z.B. hier, weisst ich nicht ob das so furchtbar aussieht.
> 
> [...]



Naja ist das nicht ein "modischer Style"? Eine Art Lebensgefühl dass jemand damit ausdrückt wenn er solche Klamotten trägt? Wenn man das mag, soll man das so machen aber ich könnte das nicht, es würde wohl an mir auch recht lächerlich aussehen, da ich fast 1,90m groß bin und nicht so ein Zwerg wie der auf dem Bild.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2011)

das ist/sind doch der(die) sänger von Breathe Carolina oder ?  

Also in Hardcore-Bands sehen die ja (mittlerweile, gibt ausnahmen) alle so aus, von den Haaren bis zu den Füßen. Mir ist es wurscht, ich mag die Musik. Bei Oliver Sykes von Bring me sieht es (wie ich finde) nicht gut aus, aber alles Ansichtssache.

B2T: 

Team Fortress 2 dank Steam F2P


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juni 2011)

ich persönlich trage röhrenjeans pervers gerne ,weil ich sie einfach nur bequem finde .
Von außen sehen die vllt eng aus ,aber die liegen richtig gut an den beinen & im schritt sehr bequem .


----------



## Soramac (24. Juni 2011)

Richtig, man muss auch die Figur dazu haben, es gibt manche Jungs/Maenner , die sich in solche Skinny Jeans reinzwaengen und dann aussehen wie eine Presswurst. Ich bin jetzt 1.82m gross und wiege um die 65kg. Von daher passt es ganz okay, aber man sollte einfach das anziehen was man moechte.

In Deutschland ist es leider immer noch so.. hier schau mal, guck dir mal den an, wie der aussieht. In Amerika ist das so: Ja und? Lass ihn doch so rumlaufen..

wenn man sich hier teilweise sich die Leute anschaut, wie die rumlaufen, denkt man nur .. meine Guede, aber so ist es halt und die fuehlen sich so zufrieden.


Yep, das sind die Saenger von Breathe Carolina. Das neue Album hoert sich einfach nur... GENAILLL AN!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bequem find ich sie auch, am Anfang war ich schon sehr skeptisch gewesen.. so eng? Wohaa.. aber nach einer Zeit hat sich das Gefuehl geanedert und die lassen sich richtig bequem tragen. Da ist nichts eingequetscht oder sonst was, ich finde.. so muessen einfach Hosen sitzen. Nicht halbquer am Arsch unten und dann so gross wie eine Muelltuete.


----------



## Soramac (24. Juni 2011)

~ Doppelpost


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2011)

Hab nur Blackout, sofort bei Itunes geladen als es erschien  Freu mich auch schon auf das neue, aber Hello Fascination ist schwer zu toppen ^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. Juni 2011)

Für solche Hosen brauchste aber auch echt so ne Bübchenfigur, damit man es noch halbwegs anschauen kann...bei den meisten erwachsenen (also mit normaler Figur) sieht es einfach nur noch lächerlich aus.

@Topic: Red Faction Armageddon


----------



## orkman (24. Juni 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> z.B. hier, weisst ich nicht ob das so furchtbar aussieht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ob das furchtbar aussieht muss man wohl net kommentieren ... sowas wird bei uns verpruegelt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ob das furchtbar aussieht muss man wohl net kommentieren ... sowas wird bei uns verpruegelt



Interessant.

Wir sollten aber mal hier wieder beim Thema bleiben.


----------



## painschkes (24. Juni 2011)

_Idioten gibts überall :-)_


----------



## Reflox (24. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ob das furchtbar aussieht muss man wohl net kommentieren ... sowas wird bei uns verpruegelt



Idioten die meinen, alles was ihnen gegen den Strich geht, zu verprügeln, werden bei uns aucht nicht gerade verhätschelt.  *HUST*

BT:
Neues T-Shirt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxasoan (24. Juni 2011)

eine fleshlight


----------



## Legendary (24. Juni 2011)

Noxasoan schrieb:


> eine fleshlight



Ist das nicht so ne Gummimuschi?


----------



## Noxasoan (24. Juni 2011)

ja, ist die beste die es gibt und hat nie migräne


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Juni 2011)

Also als ich flashlight gegoogelt habe, kamen da nur irgendwelche LED Lampen und wat weiß ich^^


----------



## Noxasoan (24. Juni 2011)

heißt ja auch flEshlight


----------



## The Reptil (24. Juni 2011)

hüstel fleshlight != flashlight


----------



## Konov (24. Juni 2011)

The schrieb:


> hüstel fleshlight != flashlight



lol Made my day


----------



## pampam (24. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt wird umgebaut


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Juni 2011)

Können wir mal wieder zum Topic kommen? 
erst faselt man über eine Schwule Hose, soll doch jeder tragen was er will. Dann über eine Gummi Muschi wer es braucht!?

Gerade bestellt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Juni 2011)

Neu ist der TV Tisch, die PS3 und die Spiele (God of War 3, Red Dead Redemption, Killzone 3 und Fifa 11)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (25. Juni 2011)

Nette Spiele, die habe ich auch alle hier rumfliegen. Meienr Meinung nach fehlt dir definitiv noch L.A. Noire


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2011)

Und Heavy Rain, definitiv. Sind eigentlich alles so Pflichtspiele für PS3-Besitzer ^^

B2T:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (25. Juni 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Neu ist der TV Tisch
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I like!


----------



## Cantharion (25. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 35euro (hab das als shortsleave)
Superdry vintage t shirt in Gelb 35euro



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

19euro




M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Neu ist der TV Tisch,


Darf ich fragen wo du den her hast?


----------



## Legendary (25. Juni 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Neu ist der TV Tisch, die PS3 und die Spiele (God of War 3, Red Dead Redemption, Killzone 3 und Fifa 11)


Der Tisch ist mal richtig lecker. <3


Sind die Spiele also doch noch rechtzeitig gekommen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Der Tisch ist mal richtig lecker. <3


Sorry, aber das Teil ist 70er Jahre Retro und das war damals schon pottenhässlich. Ich wette mit Dir, wenn ich alte Bilder von mir raussuche, dass da irgendwo son Teil auch noch mit drauf ist.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. Juni 2011)

Zurück aus den 70ern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nächste Woche gibt es ein wenig mehr zu sehen, da mein 59" Plasma am Dienstag geliefert wird.


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Der Tisch ist mal richtig lecker. <3
> 
> 
> Sind die Spiele also doch noch rechtzeitig gekommen



Ja, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Die PS3 kam gestern, obwohl sie erst Montag kommen sollte und die Spiele kamen heute morgen, obwohl sie auch erst Montag kommen sollten. Wie auch immer, ich glaube ich bestelle mir demnächst gleich Nachschub. Es gibt einfach zu viele gute Spiele. Es werden dann wohl Heavy Rain, Little Big Planet, LA Noir. Ich überlege zudem, ob ich mir God of War 1+2 kaufen soll bevor ich mit GoW3 anfange. Es ist immer gut, die Story zu kennen aber das habe ich schon bei Mass Effect gemacht und der erste Teil war richtig ätzend, weil die Engine und das alles veraltet waren. Das war eher ein Rumgeqüale um endlich Teil 2 spielen zu dürfen 



Cantharion schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wo du den her hast?



Den hab ich von_ XXXL Mann Mobilia._ Gibt es in 2 sehr ähnlichen Größen für 129&#8364;. Zusammenbau ist sehr einfach, aber leider hat eine der 4 Vorbohrungen für die Glasplattenbefestigung gefehlt. Ging dann aber auch so.


----------



## Saji (25. Juni 2011)

Mal etwas über den Tellerrand geblickt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das neue Limp Bizkit Album. Da werden Erinnerungen an früher wach. Muss auch mal sein! ^_^


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juni 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> 35euro (hab das als shortsleave)
> Superdry vintage t shirt in Gelb 35euro
> 19euro




warum hat dein t shirt einen brustauschnitt wie bei frauen ?


----------



## Saji (25. Juni 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> warum hat dein t shirt einen brustauschnitt wie bei frauen ?



Metrosexualität. 

Wenn es ihm gefällt soll er es doch tragen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> warum hat dein t shirt einen brustauschnitt wie bei frauen ?



Wenn man den Körper dazu hat... ^^ Ich glaube man trägt drunter auch noch ein T-Shirt...

B2T: Ein 6er Becks...

UMSONST.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> B2T: Ein 6er Becks...
> 
> UMSONST.



What? Wie?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> What? Wie?



Sagen wirs mal so, hab ne Wette gewonnen


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Juni 2011)

Nagut, aber nächstesmal machst dus' richtig und wettest gleich um ne ganze Kiste! ;D


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Juni 2011)

BtT, hab mir was außergewöhnliches gegönnt^^

11 mm Titan; 1200€



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2011)

Also mit nem 6er bin ich zufrieden, ging auch nur um Becks. Dann lieber n Kasten Astra.


----------



## Saji (25. Juni 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> BtT, hab mir was außergewöhnliches gegönnt^^
> 
> 11 mm Titan; 1200€
> 
> ...



Öhm... eine Zündkerze im Oberkiefer?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. Juni 2011)

Jop, das er morgens besser anspringt.


----------



## Edou (25. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


yihihihihi noch angekommen heute. <3


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juni 2011)

Ein kleines, schwarzes, unheimlich niedliches Kätzchen. Ist auf meinem Dach aufgetaucht und hat ganz süß miaut, hab es mit Milch erstmal hergelockt und nun erstmal in den sozialen Netzwerken gefragt, ob die Kleine vermisst wird. Mein Vater ist glaub ich eher der Meinung, die Kleine sollte ins Tierheim, aber wenn sich niemand meldet (werd morgen mal was in den Tante-Emma-Laden hier hängen), würd ich sie eigentlich gerne behalten. Muss dann nur mal schauen, wie ich das so mache, weil die große Katze ja Freilauf gewohnt ist - muss sie dann wohl rauslassen, wenn die Kleine nicht in der Nähe ist. Einen Namen geb ich ihr übrigens erst, wenn ich sie behalten darf, sonst find ich's noch trauriger, wenn ich sie hergeben muss :/

Weiß denn jemand, ob es da eine "Frist" gibt, wie lange ich da warten muss bei so Findlingskatzen, bevor ich die behalten darf?


----------



## Reflox (26. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ein kleines, schwarzes, unheimlich niedliches Kätzchen. Ist auf meinem Dach aufgetaucht und hat ganz süß miaut, hab es mit Milch erstmal hergelockt und nun erstmal in den sozialen Netzwerken gefragt, ob die Kleine vermisst wird. Mein Vater ist glaub ich eher der Meinung, die Kleine sollte ins Tierheim, aber wenn sich niemand meldet (werd morgen mal was in den Tante-Emma-Laden hier hängen), würd ich sie eigentlich gerne behalten. Muss dann nur mal schauen, wie ich das so mache, weil die große Katze ja Freilauf gewohnt ist - muss sie dann wohl rauslassen, wenn die Kleine nicht in der Nähe ist. Einen Namen geb ich ihr übrigens erst, wenn ich sie behalten darf, sonst find ich's noch trauriger, wenn ich sie hergeben muss :/
> 
> Weiß denn jemand, ob es da eine "Frist" gibt, wie lange ich da warten muss bei so Findlingskatzen, bevor ich die behalten darf?



Es gibt keine Frist. Du könntest es theoretisch gleich behalten, ist aber wiederrum nicht gerade nett.

Ich würde mal in der Tierklinik es auch melden, die verbreiten das auch.

Nach 4 Wochen ohne Meldung kannst du es ganz sicher behalten, da es wohl niemand vermisst.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juni 2011)

In die Tierklinik muss ich sowieso mit der Kleinen, weil sie ja auch mal durchgecheckt, ggf. entwurmt und, wenn ich sie behalte, sterilisiert werden muss. Sofort behalten würd ich sie nicht - ich fänd es auch nicht schön, wenn meine Katze bei jemand Anderem auftaucht und der die einfach behalten würde.


----------



## Konov (26. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Frist. Du könntest es theoretisch gleich behalten, ist aber wiederrum nicht gerade nett.



Das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.
Was wenn sie z.B. eine Marke um den Hals hat oder ähnliches?

Nur weil ein Tier mal "vorbeischaut" kann man die ja nicht gleich behalten sonst würde das Tier wohl häufiger den Besitzer wechseln, vorallem bei Katzen.
Bei mir ist auch schon häufiger eine schwarz-weiß gefleckte Katze einfach durchs Fenster reinspaziert, ich hab sie gestreichelt aber wieder rausgesetzt, weil ich keine Ahnung hab wem und ob sie jemandem gehört. ^^


----------



## Reflox (26. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.
> Was wenn sie z.B. eine Marke um den Hals hat oder ähnliches?
> 
> Nur weil ein Tier mal "vorbeischaut" kann man die ja nicht gleich behalten sonst würde das Tier wohl häufiger den Besitzer wechseln, vorallem bei Katzen.
> Bei mir ist auch schon häufiger eine schwarz-weiß gefleckte Katze einfach durchs Fenster reinspaziert, ich hab sie gestreichelt aber wieder rausgesetzt, weil ich keine Ahnung hab wem und ob sie jemandem gehört. ^^



Ich mein wenn sie bleibt. Wenn sie nichtmehr zurückgeht. Nicht wenn sie mal kommt und geht.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. Juni 2011)

Tierklink ist sehr gut, Katzen werden mittlerweile sehr oft gechipt. 
Mit der Milch würd ich aufpassen, wenn das Tierchen noch jung ist kann es passieren das es Durchfall bekommt.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juni 2011)

Hab sie ja mit der Milch nur angelockt, weil ich nur Brekkies im Haus hab - da schmeckt die Milch dann doch besser, glaub ich xD

Ein Märkchen um den Hals hat sie nicht - ich hab ja Augen im Kopf. Falls sie gechipt ist, werd ich das ja merken. Sie kommt mir aber eher so vor, als wär sie Menschen nicht so gewöhnt, hat auch etwas verstrubbeltes Fell und ist wie gesagt noch sehr jung. Allerhöchstens 4 Monate, älter wird sie wohl nicht sein. Jetzt sitzt sie gerade unter meiner Couch und miaut ab und zu mal, aber kommt nicht vor *seufz*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2011)

Fast die KOMPLETTE Seite ist bisher Off Topic. Vielleicht sollten wir mal wieder beim Thema bleiben...


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit frischkäse

jetzt zufrieden s1k4ri 

du benimmst dich ja schlimmer als die stasi


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2011)

Jetzt bin ich zufrieden, danke.

B2T:

GTA San Andreas für 2.50 € bei Steam.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich zufrieden, danke.
> 
> B2T:
> 
> GTA San Andreas für 2.50 € bei Steam.



Das ist kacke. Alles auf englisch. =/


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Juni 2011)

San Andreas ist zwar kacke, aber nicht weil es auf englisch ist.


----------



## MasterXoX (26. Juni 2011)

Man kann die Sprachen für die Spiele bei Steam auch ändern^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2011)

Ich denke bei San Andreas ist nur das Englische Sprachpaket verfügbar. Ist mir aber relativ wurscht, ich spiele Games meistens auf Englisch durch, wenn es denn geht.


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mein Hitman - Blood Money ist immer noch nicht da. Royal Mail war auch schon mal schneller.


----------



## Firun (27. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (27. Juni 2011)

Hab auch was Neues 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRyXYvXA_RE[/youtube]


----------



## Kami-sama (27. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. Juni 2011)

Nen Minecraft Premium Account


----------



## Dracun (27. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider erst mal nur als Modul 
Aber die OVP Version wartet schon auf mich wuahahaha


----------



## Raffzahl (27. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> [Diddy Kong Racing für Nintendo 64]



Das hab ich soo gern früher gespielt. Leider wollte mein Bruder das nicht gegen mich spielen.

Ähm... Ich hab ab Ende der Woche Sommerferien.


----------



## Alterac123 (27. Juni 2011)

Motorola Mileston 1 für schlappe 100 Euro und mit allem drum und dran xD


----------



## MasterXoX (27. Juni 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Ähm... Ich hab ab Ende der Woche Sommerferien.



this!

Und ein Hemd + Jeans von Vans für insgesamt 40 Euro!


----------



## Sabito (27. Juni 2011)

Diesen Mittwoch mehr Geld (Taschengeld wird fällig) und nächsten Donnerstag erster Ferientag.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2011)

Ne versaute Frisur, danke schön Frisöse die nicht verstanden hat was ich will -.-


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juni 2011)

jaja Frisösinnen & ich haben auch immer eine unterschiedliche ansicht von itte nicht so kurz


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> jaja Frisösinnen & ich haben auch immer eine unterschiedliche ansicht von itte nicht so kurz



Vielleicht sollte ich das auch mal sagen. Ich sag jedes Mal "So und so kurz" und bekomm sie doch deutlich länger, als ich möchte. Wenn ich dann sage "eigentlich hätt ich sie gerne noch was kürzer", werden höchstens zwei Millimeter abgeschnitten, weil "zu kurz ja auch nix is".
Ein paar Monate nachm Abi hab ich mir die Haare damals von wirklich lang (ungefähr noch 10-15cm über Schulterlänge) auf wirklich kurz (nicht so stoppelig, aber auch nicht länger als 10cm, wenn überhaupt) schneiden lassen von nem Kumpel. Der ist mittlerweile allerdings leider nach München gezogen und seither schneidet mir kein Friseur mehr die Haare so kurz, wie ich sie haben will.
Gott sei Dank hab ich noch die Vorher-Nachher-Fotos von damals, das Nachher-Foto werd ich nächstes Mal mitnehmen und sagen "genau SO will ich meine Haare wieder haben. Wenn die wieder deutlich länger sind, bezahl ich nix."

BTT: Ein Kätzchen zum Abgeben, weil meine Katze sich überhaupt nicht mit ihr versteht und alles und jeden (inklusive mir) anfaucht und brummelt.

Außerdem gebrannte Sonnenblumenkerne vom Jahrmarkt <3


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. Juni 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist natürlich so richtig Porno


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Juni 2011)

Joker zur späten Stunde noch wach? kannst sicher net schlafen weil der TV heute kommt.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2011)

eine gallenblase die raus muss


----------



## Reflox (28. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (28. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gigabyte Z68X-UD3H-B3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


i5 2500K auf 3,80Ghz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


LC-P 750W Metatron Prophecy

Und 8GB RAM. Damit binsch vorbereitet auf BF3, Skyrim usw


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2011)

@Joker - Sieht sehr schick aus. Glückwunsch


----------



## painschkes (28. Juni 2011)

_HÄNG(T) IHN AUF _


----------



## Saji (28. Juni 2011)

Leider wieder zu viel Geld ausgegeben... >_>

Nierengurt
Motorradhandschuhe
Halstuch
Sonnenbrille
zwei kurze Hosen

Damit kann der Sommer kommen. ;D


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2011)

Meh. Wieder mein altes Problem. Wenn ich eigentlich was lernen sollte, das mich enorm langweilt (in diesem Fall Geschichte) bestellt ich mir Bücher über Zeug das mich interessiert 
Wie dem auch sei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (29. Juni 2011)

sorry aber den satz mit den original prüfungsaufgaben glaub ich nicht da müsste man ja nur sie auswendig lernen und bekommt automatisch ne 1+ im abitur


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sorry aber den satz mit den original prüfungsaufgaben glaub ich nicht da müsste man ja nur sie auswendig lernen und bekommt automatisch ne 1+ im abitur



Die Prüfungen variieren trotzdem jedes Jahr in jedem Bundesland und an jeder Schule. Wär ja auch sinnlos wenn es Bücher geben würde, wo alles drin steht, jeder würde es nur auswendig lernen und jeder hätte ein 1er Abi.
Man kann halt durch solche Bücher ein gewisses Basis-Niveau erreichen, aber du wirst dich nie perfekt vorbereiten können.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Juni 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sorry aber den satz mit den original prüfungsaufgaben glaub ich nicht da müsste man ja nur sie auswendig lernen und bekommt automatisch ne 1+ im abitur


origianl prüfungsaufgaben der letzten jahre. die des aktuellen jahres sind geheim bis zum prüfungstag


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte damals auch nen ganzen Satz Abitur-Vorbereitungs-Bücher. In meinen stand einfach zusammengefasst das drin, was man für's Abi wissen musste, der Standardlehrplan der Oberstufe eben. War in Bio und Geschichte ganz praktisch, ein Kumpel hatte die Bücher über Mathe und Chemie ausgeliehen und ihm haben sie wohl wirklich geholfen.


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals auch nen ganzen Satz Abitur-Vorbereitungs-Bücher. In meinen stand einfach zusammengefasst das drin, was man für's Abi wissen musste, der Standardlehrplan der Oberstufe eben. War in Bio und Geschichte ganz praktisch, ein Kumpel hatte die Bücher über Mathe und Chemie ausgeliehen und ihm haben sie wohl wirklich geholfen.



Glaube in den Naturwissenschaften ist das tatsächlich nützlich, da ja die Aufgaben auch nach Jahren dieselben sind.
In Deutsch oder Geschichte ist das Themenfeld so groß, dass es dauernd wechseln kann... da gibt es zwar auch grundlagen, die immer gleich bleiben, aber weniger als in Mathe z.B.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Glaube in den Naturwissenschaften ist das tatsächlich nützlich, da ja die Aufgaben auch nach Jahren dieselben sind.
> In Deutsch oder Geschichte ist das Themenfeld so groß, dass es dauernd wechseln kann... da gibt es zwar auch grundlagen, die immer gleich bleiben, aber weniger als in Mathe z.B.



Meistens sagt der Lehrer aber ungefähr, was drankommt. Wir waren uns 100% sicher, dass 3. Reich und Kaiserreich gefragt ist. Und wir hatten Recht. Und ich hab als einziger Kaiserreich genommen. ^^ In den Jahrgängen davor kam aber auch z.b. Französische Revolution dran. Die armen Schweine...


----------



## EspCap (29. Juni 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sorry aber den satz mit den original prüfungsaufgaben glaub ich nicht da müsste man ja nur sie auswendig lernen und bekommt automatisch ne 1+ im abitur



Wie schon gesagt wurde - die Aufgaben sind ja jedes Jahr komplett anders, es ist eben nur gut zu wissen was in den Vorjahren so drankam. Besonders bei den Gentechnik-Aufgaben ist es praktisch zu wissen, auf was für Ideen die da kommen weil teilweise doch relativ viel Fantasie gefragt ist.


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. Juni 2011)

Ist zwar nichts, was ich habe; dafür etwas, dass ich verkauft habe^^: WoW Account (mal wieder)


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grad bei Amazon glücklicherweise ohne Versandkosten bestellt:
Roman fürs nächste Semester Deutsch und mehr RAM für Battlefield 3 oder was immer da kommen mag.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (29. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen neuen Rock. Mit Blümchen, wie ich schon lange einen gesucht habe.


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juni 2011)

Solche Röcke gibts doch bei H&M in rauen Mengen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Juni 2011)

und ausserdem sind die Dinger Hässlich.


----------



## EspCap (29. Juni 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> und ausserdem sind die Dinger Hässlich.



Naja, es gibt schlimmeres. Aber ich frage mich irgendwie auch, wieso die auf einmal wieder 'in Mode' sind. Sieht etwas altbacken aus.


----------



## Perkone (29. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kauf jetzt definitiv anders ein...... Ein Wahnsinn, was die Lebensmittelindustrie mit uns aufführt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Juni 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Ich kauf jetzt definitiv anders ein...... Ein Wahnsinn, was die Lebensmittelindustrie mit uns aufführt.



Kritische Auseinandersetzung findet nicht statt? Wäre das Buch von einem Ernährungswissenschafter - okey. Aber der ist ein ehemaliger Spiegel-Redakteur und verdient sein Brot mit solchen hysterischen Geschichten. Dass da gerne mal übertrieben und die Wahrheit bis zum Erträglichen strapaziert wird, sollte klar sein. Allein schon seine These, dass Übergewicht nur im Kopf entsteht und solche Dinge... na gut, muss ja jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## MasterXoX (29. Juni 2011)

Man soll ja nicht alles glauben was in Büchern steht ^^


----------



## Perkone (29. Juni 2011)

Habt ihr die Bücher überhaupt gelesen... Ich bezweifle. Und wenn, dann seid ihr Ignoranten. Ich will euch jetzt damit nicht persönlich angreifen, aber wenn ihr wisst, was in unserem/eurem Essen landet und dann noch nicht schockiert seid, weiß ich auch nicht. Oder es ist euch total egal und ihr mampft weiterhin, was uns aufgesetzt wird.

Ach und Edit: Ich hab damals auch ALLES ohne zu hinterfragen gekauft und gefuttert. Nur ist mir um meine Gesundheit, was Essen angeht, wert. Leider kann nicht jeder einen eigenen Garten zu hause haben (wie ich z und sich selber was drauß machen. Aber man könnte trotzdem kritischer einkaufen.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (29. Juni 2011)

Zomfg, was zockst du denn damit Zam


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Zomfg, was zockst du denn damit Zam



http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/130388-welches-spiel-spielt-ihr-gerade/page__view__getlastpost *g*


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Juni 2011)

Den Joystick erkenne ich, aber das andere... ?


----------



## Dracun (29. Juni 2011)

Das Teil gehört zusammen .. dat eine ist zum Regeln des Schubs(dat dir unbekannte ) und dat andere zum steuern .. würde ich jetzt mal sagen


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Den Joystick erkenne ich, aber das andere... ?



X-Wing Alliance


----------



## Perkone (29. Juni 2011)

Cei, das andere Teil ist sowas, wie zB bei nem Logitech Force 3D, dieser kleiner Regler. Ist für den Schub da, nur dass Zam's Teil mehr draufhat ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Zomfg, Saitek X52



So ein Zufall, erst diese Woche hab ich mir das Ding auch angeschaut und überlegt ob ich mir das hole und dann mal Flight Simulator X anschaue  Zockst du sowas auch damit? Oder nur Weltraumzeugs? So oder so, kannst ja mal Feedback geben


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _HÄNG(T) IHN AUF _




Ich musste gestern mit meinem Vater fuer einen Amerikaner einen 60 Zoll Samsung 3D LED Fernseher aufhaengen.. alter leck mich am Arsch, sieht der genial aus. Der Rahmen und das Bild.. , der hat sowieso schon alles super modern in seiner Wohnung, 5.1 Bose Anlage und dann der neue Fernseher. Arschgeil, mit so einem Metall-Rahmen, hammer und ich musste den Fernseher fuer paar 20 Minuten halten und hab nur gedacht.. wenn der jetzt mir aus den Fingern rutscht, dann .. gute Nacht. 

Um was zum Topic posten zu koennen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juni 2011)

Also n Bose-Soundsystem würd ich auch nehmen...

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mal schwer gespannnt, wie es so ist =)


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2011)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht. WIr haben die Boxen auch fuer Ihn installiert, an die Decke geschraubt usw. und es hoert sich richtig genial an 
und achja, das muesste es auch bald kommen. Fuer die Jacke, muss ja alles passen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Juni 2011)

Wie so kauft man sich überhaupt ne Jacke wenn man in Florida wohnt?


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> So ein Zufall, erst diese Woche hab ich mir das Ding auch angeschaut und überlegt ob ich mir das hole und dann mal Flight Simulator X anschaue  Zockst du sowas auch damit? Oder nur Weltraumzeugs? So oder so, kannst ja mal Feedback geben



Das Teil hat schon fast zuviele Tasten - aber bockt. Präzise, griffig, massig Einstellungen - auch wenn man sich erstmal reinfitzen muss. Für viel Zeit im FSX lohnt sich der Stick garantiert. Nur auf meinem Holztisch haften die Füße nicht.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (29. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also n Bose-Soundsystem würd ich auch nehmen...


... ich hoffe doch, dass Du es danach sofort gewinnbringend bei Ebay verkloppst und Dir für das Geld ein ordentliches Soundsystem kaufst. Bose ist doch nur überteuerter Müll, auf den Leute ohne Hintergrundwissen nur reinfallen, weil das Marketing echt sensationell gut ist.


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie so kauft man sich überhaupt ne Jacke wenn man in Florida wohnt?




Gute Frage.

Ist eigentlich eine Uebergangsjacke. Kann man gut zu dem Regen benutzen (regnet zurzeit fast jeden Tag) und in der Schule ist es in den Klassensaaelen richtig kalt und da brauch man schon etwas mehr, als nur ein T-Shirt

und im Winter geht es auch manchmal runter bis zu 2-5Grad

@JokerOfDarkness 

Naja, klar gibt es bessere Systeme, aber ich bin mit den Sound wirklich zufrieden und wieso sollte ich mir dann etwas anderes kaufen? Klar, es gibt immer was besseres, selbe mit der Nikon D3100. Bin zufrieden damit und fertig, auch wenn mir ein Fachverkauefer vielleicht etwas anderes/besseres empfohlen haette.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (29. Juni 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Naja, klar gibt es bessere Systeme, aber ich bin mit den Sound wirklich zufrieden und wieso sollte ich mir dann etwas anderes kaufen?


Weil Du für das Geld etwas wesentlich besseres bekommst. Wem natürlich egal ist, was er für sein Geld bekommt, dem kann man nicht mehr helfen und der muss halt mit dem überteuerten Mist leben.


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2011)

Was willst du denn machen? Es gibt tausend. Menschen die staendig noch bei Media Markt sich einen ueberteuerten PC kaufen, obwohl du den viel besser und billiger bekommen haettest. Aber deswegen hacke ich doch nicht drauf um, wenn die Person damit zufrieden ist, soll es so sein. 

Wenn alle so denken wuerden wie du, wo waeren wir denn dann heute?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> [...]
> Wenn alle so denken wuerden wie du, wo waeren wir denn dann heute?


Auf jeden Fall weiß ich, wo Apple dann wäre...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall weiß ich, wo Apple dann wäre...



Made my Day


----------



## JokerofDarkness (29. Juni 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was willst du denn machen? Es gibt tausend. Menschen die staendig noch bei Media Markt sich einen ueberteuerten PC kaufen, obwohl du den viel besser und billiger bekommen haettest. Aber deswegen hacke ich doch nicht drauf um, wenn die Person damit zufrieden ist, soll es so sein.
> 
> Wenn alle so denken wuerden wie du, wo waeren wir denn dann heute?


Erst einmal hacke ich hier auf niemanden rum. Des Weiteren sagtest Du, dass Du bei jemanden warst der so etwas hat und nicht, dass Du es hast. Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass Bose nichts taugt, sondern überteuerter Müll ist. Soll heißen das Bose erheblich weniger wert ist, als es vom Käufer verlangt. Ich werde hingegen nicht müde auf diesen Umstand hinzuweisen.


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall weiß ich, wo Apple dann wäre...



Okay, der war mal nicht schlecht

@JokerofDarkness 

Klar, es sind seine Boxen aber was ich von denen bis jetzt gehoert habe, wuerde ich mir, falls es irgendwann mal dazu kommen wird, auch Bose Boxen kaufen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (29. Juni 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> @JokerofDarkness
> 
> Klar, es sind seine Boxen aber was ich von denen bis jetzt gehoert habe, wuerde ich mir, falls es irgendwann mal dazu kommen wird, auch Bose Boxen kaufen.


Wenn Dein Profil stimmt, bist Du 16 Jahre alt. Wie viele System kannst Du schon gehört haben? Wenn Du Dich dann durch ein paar ordentliche Boxensysteme gehört hast, wirst Du Dir alles mögliche kaufen wollen. Eines ist aber sicher, Bose wird es dann nicht mehr sein


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2011)

*hecheelt...* also bis jetzt nur das Z5500 von Logitech. Womit ich schon sehr zufrieden war und ehrlich gesagt kenn ich da nur Bose noch, weil ich mich damit noch nicht befasst habe, ebenso mit Kameras. Nur mit Computer's kenn ich mich eben aus und wuerde deswegen auch nie einen bei Media Markt kaufen, aber hast schon recht, wenn man sich damit befasst, dann glaub ich dir, dass Bose da einfach.. schrott ist.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (29. Juni 2011)

OK gegen das Z5500 ist Bose wirklich Gold, aber es gibt wertvollere Edelmetalle als Gold


----------



## Soramac (29. Juni 2011)

Aber um ehrlich zu sein, reichen mir mein 2.1 System von UBL, da du wirklich nie hier voll aufdrehen kannst/darfst, weil bei den Waenden hier in den USA hoerste einfach jeden Furz.. auf gut Deutsch.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> ... ich hoffe doch, dass Du es danach sofort gewinnbringend bei Ebay verkloppst und Dir für das Geld ein ordentliches Soundsystem kaufst. Bose ist doch nur überteuerter Müll, auf den Leute ohne Hintergrundwissen nur reinfallen, weil das Marketing echt sensationell gut ist.



Natürlich! Genau so hab ich das gemeint 

Also ich kann nur vom Soundsystem ausgehen, was mein Vater von Bose im Auto hat, und das hat schon nen echt netten Klang für meine vermutlich stumpfsinnigen Ohren. Aber wenn ich mir mal n Bose-Soundsystem leisten kann, kann ich auch vorher Informationen sammeln und das Geld in die beste Anlage stecken, die ich für das Geld auch bekomme. Da ich allerdings gar kein 5.1-System hier hab, würd ich auch das von Bose nehmen


----------



## EspCap (30. Juni 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Aber um ehrlich zu sein, reichen mir mein 2.1 System von UBL, da du wirklich nie hier voll aufdrehen kannst/darfst, weil bei den Waenden hier in den USA hoerste einfach jeden Furz.. auf gut Deutsch.



Dann kannst du dir auch gleich ordentliche Kopfhörer holen  <3 meine beyerdynamic.


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2011)

Das überlange omnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnom von Grüne Brille besiegt.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. Juni 2011)

Hail to the Brille!


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das überlange omnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnom von Grüne Brille besiegt.



Sieht mir nicht so aus. Es sprengt immernoch jeglichen Rahmen


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Sieht mir nicht so aus. Es sprengt immernoch jeglichen Rahmen



Ganz vergessen "Für vernünftige Browser"


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ganz vergessen "Für vernünftige Browser"







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FzHown8JRXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (30. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Solche Röcke gibts doch bei H&M in rauen Mengen



Naja, nicht genau so einen, wie ich wollte. Die Dinger bei H&M sind von mieser Qualität und als ich vor einer Woche das letzte mal da war, gab es allerlei Muster, aber keine schönen Blumenmuster. Zudem sind die Klamotten dort immer sehr kurz geschnitten und das ist bei langen Beinen Mist.


----------



## Saalia (30. Juni 2011)

nen 7 Zoll Android Tablet .. 

wird aber erst in 2,5 wochen geliefert


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> *Flamevideo*



Jetzt müsste es auch bei dir passen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jetzt müsste es auch bei dir passen.


^
|

Hab jetzt einen "reparierten" Titel :S


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jetzt müsste es auch bei dir passen.



nich wirklich eine Veränderung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (30. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 thihihihihi


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> nich wirklich eine Veränderung



Browser?


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Browser?



Firefox


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (30. Juni 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Firefox



Im Chrome dasselbe.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (30. Juni 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> *Metro 2033*



sehr gutes buch, kann ich jedem empfehlen, viel spaß beim lesen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2011)

NBA 2k10 dank Steam für 13 €. 

Nur sind die Server grad überlastet -.-.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> NBA 2k10 dank Steam für 13 €.
> 
> Nur sind die Server grad überlastet -.-.


Joa, da wollen grad alle zuschlagen 
Ich warte ab, bis die Server wieder stabiler sind :S


----------



## Sabito (30. Juni 2011)

Ich hab auch was neues:
Kein Geld!!
Wahhh, muss wohl mit dem shoppen bei Steam warten bis ich wieder Geld habe. -.-


----------



## Sabito (30. Juni 2011)

ups, das kommt davon, wenn man schneller ist als der Browser.^^


----------



## tonygt (30. Juni 2011)

Morgen is doch wieder Monatsanfang ? 
Da gibts wieder Kohle


----------



## Sabito (30. Juni 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Morgen is doch wieder Monatsanfang ?
> Da gibts wieder Kohle



Ich bekomm Taschengeld, diesne Monat aber wohl nicht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Juni 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> sehr gutes buch, kann ich jedem empfehlen, viel spaß beim lesen



Metro 2033 hab ich schon gelesen und Metro 2034 auch, das ist "Die reise ins Licht" von einem anderen Schriftsteller handelt aber im Metro 2033 Universum.  aber danke^^


----------



## H2OTest (30. Juni 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Metro 2033 hab ich schon gelesen und Metro 2034 auch, das ist "Die reise ins Licht" von einem anderen Schriftsteller handelt aber im Metro 2033 Universum.  aber danke^^



hm achso.. muss ich mir dann wohl auch mal angucken


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Juni 2011)

Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Legendary (30. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich bekomm Taschengeld, diesne Monat aber wohl nicht.



Dann hast es wohl auch ned anders verdient. :>


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Juni 2011)

Siehe 'worüber freut ihr euch'  Thread


----------



## Velynn (30. Juni 2011)

Hängt neu beim Eingang meiner Wohnung. Das Anbringen der Papierblüten erfordert ein wenig Geduld, dafür leuchtet es ganz angenehm und wirft einen schönen Schatten. Ich mag es :>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (30. Juni 2011)

Oh gott was ist das denn^^ Ne einfache Lampe hätts doch auch getan 

btw: neuen Avatar XD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wird auch nicht das letzte Game sein was ich in der nächste Woche kaufen werde, die verdammten Steam Deals sind einfach zu verführerisch.


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Juni 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Metro 2033 hab ich schon gelesen und Metro 2034 auch, das ist "Die reise ins Licht" von einem anderen Schriftsteller handelt aber im Metro 2033 Universum.  aber danke^^





Es ist endlich übersetzt worden? *Freude freu*


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Juni 2011)

Velynn schrieb:


> Hängt neu beim Eingang meiner Wohnung. Das Anbringen der Papierblüten erfordert ein wenig Geduld, dafür leuchtet es ganz angenehm und wirft einen schönen Schatten. Ich mag es :>
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich auch schon zusammenbauen müssen^^


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Firefox



STRG + SHIFT + Entf - Cache löschen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> STRG + SHIFT + Entf - Cache löschen.



klappt


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Juni 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Es ist endlich übersetzt worden? *Freude freu*


Jo, das nächste soll am 8. August 2011 kommen und ein weiters am 12. Dezember 201.  also wieder viel neuer Stoff über metro 2033 für uns.


----------



## EspCap (1. Juli 2011)

Einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-Account 

Ist toll. Muss nur noch Facebook den Bach runtergehen und alles wäre in Butter.


----------



## Dracun (1. Juli 2011)

L4D2 befindet sich seit heute in meinem Besitz


----------



## floppydrive (1. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für 1,97€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für 1,49€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für 0,98€


Fick Ja der Freitag ist gerettet


----------



## Raffzahl (1. Juli 2011)

Ein Zeugnis mit 6x einer 2, 13x einer 3 und 2x einer 4, ergibt einen Schnitt von rund 2,7.


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juli 2011)

Hab Durchschnitt 2,4


----------



## Reflox (1. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Hab Durchschnitt 2,4



Willkommen im Club!


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Juli 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Einen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hä?
Vorallem als ob Facebook "den Bach runtergehen" würde, eher wird Nordkorea eine Demokratie.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hä?
> Vorallem als ob Facebook "den Bach runtergehen" würde, eher wird Nordkorea eine Demokratie.



This. 

So sehr viele hier Facebook hasse, so wenig wird Google+ eine ernsthafte Konkurrenz zu FB werden.

Wüsste nicht von wem ich mir lieber meine Daten klauen lassen würde: Facebook oder Google+ ? 

B2T:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Neue Vans  nur ein wenig heller.


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2011)

Neues Profilbild!  

Ne Rolle Smarties, 400 Euro (Wieso bekomme ich immer soviele Geldgeschenke?), ein LG Smartphone (ich will doch gar kein Smartphone! Naja... geschenkt kann ichs kaum ablehnen ) und dieses Buch vom Stromberg & Dr. Psycho Regisseur Ralf Husmann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (1. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein neues "Spielzeug" ;P

Was FB und Google + angeht, es gab schon viele Dinge wo jeder gesagt hat "keine Konkurrenz", und nun sind diese Sachen der Renner und die alten Sachen sind in der Versenkung verschwunden...


----------



## painschkes (1. Juli 2011)

_Viel Spaß! :-)

Schon anderes Objektiv in Aussicht? Aber gut..für'n Anfang reicht auch das 18-55mm ;-)_


----------



## Soramac (1. Juli 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Viel Spaß! :-)
> 
> Schon anderes Objektiv in Aussicht? Aber gut..für'n Anfang reicht auch das 18-55mm ;-)_



Koenntest mir mal eins fuer die Nikon D3100 empfehlen? Habe auch das Standard 18-55mm und wuerde gerne auch ein anderes kaufen, aber kenn mich da halt ueberhaupt nicht aus.


----------



## painschkes (1. Juli 2011)

_Klar - aber in der Laberecke - is wäre das zusehr Spam :-D

Schreib mir dann gleich hin wofür - sofern du das weisst (Tele,Utraweitwinkel,Makro,etc.)_


----------



## Sabito (1. Juli 2011)

The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion hab ich neu.^^

Mir fehlt ein bissel Geld, Devil May Cry 4 und CoDO will ich auch kaufen, mist.^^


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Mac und iOS  (Btw - <3 die Detailverliebtheit von Apple bei Icons)

Edit: Und gerade mit der Post eingetrudelt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (2. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Juli 2011)

Was hat das Podium mit Mac und iOS zu tun? O_o


----------



## Meriane (2. Juli 2011)

Ein Zeugnis der allgemeinen Hochschulreife oder auch Abitur genannt ^^


----------



## Konov (2. Juli 2011)

Meriane schrieb:


> Ein Zeugnis der allgemeinen Hochschulreife oder auch Abitur genannt ^^



Glückwunsch!

Willst du was studieren? Wenn ja, was?


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Was hat das Podium mit Mac und iOS zu tun? O_o



Keynote, das Powerpoint von Apple


----------



## Lordcocain (2. Juli 2011)

Hier mein neues Baby


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2011)

Steam sei dank



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + fast alle DLC´s(Bull's Eye Assault Rifle habe ich mir *nicht* gegönnt )


----------



## orkman (2. Juli 2011)

30 tage game time card aion, ne reglette fuer 3 steckdosen und bbc doku dvd Kampf Ums Leben


----------



## Meriane (2. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> 
> Willst du was studieren? Wenn ja, was?



Danke 

Ich habe vor in Aachen Informatik zu studieren. Gibt keinen NC, kann mich also im Grunde einfach einschreiben. Nur ne Wohnung muss noch her


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2011)

Super Meat Boy. Das geilste Spiel auf der Welt, ich bin süchtig


----------



## Soramac (2. Juli 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Keynote, das Powerpoint von Apple



Wieso kauft man sich  bei einem iPad 2 noch einen VGA Adapter und keinen HDMI Adapter?


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wieso kauft man sich  bei einem iPad 2 noch einen VGA Adapter und keinen HDMI Adapter?





Schonmal einen Beamer mit HDMI-Port gesehen, der in einer Schule hängt? 

Den HDMI-Adapter hab ich aber auch.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Juli 2011)

Magicka für 8,49€ mit allen DLCs


----------



## Reflox (2. Juli 2011)

Hat Just Cause was aufm Kasten? Weil dann würde ich mir es auch gönnen.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Juli 2011)

Es gibt ganz tolels Videos über Bugs in Just Cause 2, mit denem man zum Teil echt geilen Blödsinn anstellen kann.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2011)

Also ich bin zufrieden. Die Grafik ist der Hammer, mit dem Enterhaken hat man viele Möglichkeiten (Gegner annen Hubschrauber festmachen und ab gehts ) und die Story ist... naja in Ordnung. 

Das Spiel besticht wirklich hauptsächlich durch die Grafik und der offenen Welt. Wenn du DX11 hast lohnt es sich meiner Meinung nach schon. Da rockt das einfach nur.


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2011)

Und einen ganz tollen Bug der gewaltig nervt - wenn man mit einem Flugzeug/Heli auch nur ein Blatt streift, explodiert es/er sofort. Besonders in einem Spiel, in dem man auf fliegenden Düsenjets rumtanzen kann etwas abwegig.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Juli 2011)

Darksiders für 4,99€ :>


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Juli 2011)

Gell, das Summer Camp ist gar nicht mal so schlecht. ^^


----------



## Raffzahl (2. Juli 2011)

Super Meat Boy und 4x Magicka (krieg das Geld von den andern. Wenn alle da sind, wirds durchgezockt!)


----------



## Konov (2. Juli 2011)

Meriane schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ich habe vor in Aachen Informatik zu studieren. Gibt keinen NC, kann mich also im Grunde einfach einschreiben. Nur ne Wohnung muss noch her



Oh oh na dann viel Erfolg!


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2011)

Tropico 3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

Ne Pony-Sucht -.- Und nen neuen Avatar


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ne Pony-Sucht -.- Und nen neuen Avatar



Es breitet sich aus...


----------



## Sabito (3. Juli 2011)

Den puren Hass auf Ponys und sonst nichts.... doch kühle Luft.


----------



## Saji (3. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ne Pony-Sucht -.- Und nen neuen Avatar



Wir sind Millionen! Und werden immer mehr. Davon werden wir noch unseren Enkeln erzählen.


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Juli 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Davon werden wir noch unseren Enkeln erzählen.



Ääääh, nein  ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ääääh, nein  ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



B2T:

Ab morgen bzw nächster Woche hoffentlich mein Enter Shikari Package, auch wenn ich net da bin.


----------



## iShock (3. Juli 2011)

hihi ich hoffentlich auch :-D 



gibs irgendwie einen Ponyfilter der die ganzen Ponybilder rauslöscht ? (wäre zu schön) 



Dat Summer Camp bei Steam reizt mich auch ... nur richtigen PC zum zocken hab ich in nächster zeit nit :°(


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Juli 2011)

'n Ponyfreies Forum dank AdBlock und Firefox &#9829;


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das alles für nur 27€


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2011)

Humpel soviel kann man garnet blocken  Da biste ja nur noch am "RMT->Image Blockieren" am klicken


----------



## Wolfmania (4. Juli 2011)

n neuer 3D Film:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (4. Juli 2011)

Leckeren selbstgebackenen Schokoladen-Kuchen von meiner Oma!


----------



## H2OTest (4. Juli 2011)

[sup]cod mw 2 für 20 € [/sup]


----------



## EspCap (4. Juli 2011)

Endlich eine abgeschlossene Seminararbeit (die am Ende eigentlich fast das Ausmaß einer Bachelorarbeit hatte) und 14 Punkte dafür


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Juli 2011)

gz




Ich habe heute eine Klausur hinter mich gebracht.


----------



## Deanne (4. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit Donnerstag endlich wieder mein Lieblingspiercing.


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Juli 2011)

Waaah der Blick


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Waaah der Blick



Erinnert so ein bißchen an "Gleich schnapp ich zu"


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2011)

Septums sind cooler :3


----------



## Deanne (4. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Septums sind cooler :3



Hatte ich auch schon, weil mein damaliger Freund darauf stand. Rausgenommen. Stinken trotz sorgsamer Hygiene eklig, man sieht bescheuert aus und mittlerweile rennt jedes 14-jährige Mädchen damit herum. Nostril-Piercings sind irgendwie zeitlos und den Zuchtbullen-Look brauch ich irgendwie nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2011)

Musste "Septum" erstmal googlen.

Finde das irgendwie ziemlich hässlich. So ein Nasenring erinnert immer ein bißchen an ein Schwein oder einen Ochsen. Wie man sowas freiwillig machen lässt, ist mir ein Rätsel.

Wenn es nur in einem Nasenflügel ist, ist es ja noch ok, aber so in der Mitte... neee.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2011)

Aber so nen richtig fettes Septum sind bei manchen Jungs schon gut aus. 
Ist halt eher so Beat-Down Scene


----------



## Deanne (4. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Aber so nen richtig fettes Septum sind bei manchen Jungs schon gut aus.
> Ist halt eher so Beat-Down Scene



Ja, ich weiß, was du meinst. Begegne solchen Typen häufiger auf Konzerten. Da wird das Piercing gerne zu Goldkette und Unterhemd kombiniert. 
Keine Ahnung, Männer sollten sowas meiner Meinung nach noch weniger tragen, besonders nicht gedehnt.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2011)

Joa vorallem gibt es nichts unpraktischeres bei ner Schlägerei als son dickes Septum oder nen riesen Tunnel :O 
Einmal dran gezogen & schon ist das geplärre groß


----------



## Deanne (4. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Joa vorallem gibt es nichts unpraktischeres bei ner Schlägerei als son dickes Septum oder nen riesen Tunnel :O
> Einmal dran gezogen & schon ist das geplärre groß



Ich hab ziemlich "große" Ohrlöcher (24mm) und würde auf Konzerten nie Tunnel tragen, weil man ständig rumgeschubst wird und Körperkontakt hat.

@Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2011)

Einfach plug rein & gut isses )


----------



## Saji (4. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Musste "Septum" erstmal googlen.



Dito... ich werde wohl langsam zu alt.


----------



## NexxLoL (5. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus! 
Ich überlege mir Snakebites stechen zu lassen, habe aber Angst, dass es scheiße aussieht und ich dann Löcher in der Unterlippe habe


----------



## Deanne (5. Juli 2011)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir Snakebites stechen zu lassen, habe aber Angst, dass es scheiße aussieht und ich dann Löcher in der Unterlippe habe



Hatte ich schon mal. ^^ 

Löcher wirst du auf jeden Fall zurückbehalten, man kann die Stichkanäle aber beim Hautarzt öffnen lassen. Dadurch bleiben weniger sichtbare Narben.


----------



## iShock (5. Juli 2011)

2,12 &#8364; für 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





yay 


(Sonderangebot FTW) :-D


----------



## NexxLoL (5. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon mal. ^^
> 
> Löcher wirst du auf jeden Fall zurückbehalten, man kann die Stichkanäle aber beim Hautarzt öffnen lassen. Dadurch bleiben weniger sichtbare Narben.



Gut zu wissen  Dann werde ich wohl nochmal drüber nachdenken...
Wie viel hast du damals dafür bezahlt? 

LG


----------



## Deanne (5. Juli 2011)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> Wie viel hast du damals dafür bezahlt?



120 Euro, pro Labret 60 Euro. Ich war allerdings auch in einem sehr bekannten und großen Studio in Essen. 




Saji schrieb:


> Dito... ich werde wohl langsam zu alt.



Ich bin noch ein paar Jahre älter als du. Das hat eher damit zu tun, in welcher "Szene" man verkehrt.


----------



## Soramac (5. Juli 2011)

@Deanne

sieht echt gut aus Auch ueberlegt so ein Piercing stechen zu lassen.. aber weiss net, bissl angst und ein Tattoo.. aber naja, kommt alles nach der Zeit.
Ich sag ja immer, man lebt nur einmal.


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2011)

Man lebt nur einmal aber überlegen würd ichs mir trotzdem zweimal.
Weil du so ein Turngerät in der Nase nicht so schnell wieder los wirst, genauso wie Tattoos.

Ist ja alles schön und gut um sich selbst mehr und mehr zu individualisieren (das brauchen wir ja ganz dringend in der modernen Gesellschaft....), aber manchmal ist weniger auch mehr.

Wer Ironie findet, darf sie behalten. ^^


----------



## Legendary (5. Juli 2011)

Ich hab keine Piercings und auch keine Tattoos und bin verdammt stolz drauf. Alleine wenn ich die Tattoos sehe...früher waren es Arschgeweihe, nun sind es die hässlichen Emosterne, jeder 2. in meinem Freundeskreis hat die mittlerweile. 

Zum Topic: 2 sehr gute Noten


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute gekommen &#9829;


----------



## ZAM (5. Juli 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Heute gekommen &#9829;



Was willst du mit nem Typen im Rock? *g*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Juli 2011)

Sein Schwert anfassen


----------



## Jordin (5. Juli 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was willst du mit nem Typen im Rock? *g*



Seh' ich genau so.
Call me.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich will ich ja nur dich Zam, aber du bist so teuer.


----------



## Tilbie (5. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (5. Juli 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schöne Terassenplatten? Was hast bezahlt pro Stück oder m²?


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Schöne Terassenplatten? Was hast bezahlt pro Stück oder m²?



Das Bild bezeiht sich logischerweise auf die Ford Oldscool Replika Felge im Hintergrund, nice, an was montierste die? Mit nem fetten Pirelli? Niederquerschnitt hoff ich doch?

Was ihr immer für abwegige Ideen habt


----------



## orkman (5. Juli 2011)

ich dachte es ginge um den guertel der den rock oben haelt 

BTT: HTC Desire S ohne arbeitsfehler und so ... und bin ganz zufrieden bis jetzt damit (obwohl ichs erst seit 4 stunden benutze  )


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 Bücher aber net für mich, wie sie sich gerade herausgestellt hat interessiert sich meine Freundin Extrem für die AC Story.


----------



## iShock (5. Juli 2011)

gleich Frozen Synapse - gratis lülülülü


----------



## EspCap (5. Juli 2011)

Also sozusagen einen Brainfreeze?


----------



## Tilbie (6. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Plöder Seam-Deal


----------



## Edou (6. Juli 2011)

Freedom Call - live in helvetia. Und Def Leppard - Mirrorball (live album)
So scheiße Def Leppard heute auch ist, das alte zeug koennen sie einfach. <3


----------



## Soramac (6. Juli 2011)

Sie sind zurueck mit einem neuem Album




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (6. Juli 2011)

Fallout 3 GOTY Edition
Terraria
und Beat Hazard complete Pack
(Sobald steam aufhört rumzumaulen >.<)


----------



## orkman (6. Juli 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> 2 Bücher aber net für mich, wie sie sich gerade herausgestellt hat interessiert sich meine Freundin Extrem für die AC Story.



soweit ich weiss erzaehlen die buecher die gleiche geschichte wie das videospiel von daher braucht man sie nicht wenn man das spiel gezockt hat ...(nen freund von mir hat eins davon)


----------



## Kamsi (6. Juli 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das Bild bezeiht sich logischerweise auf die Ford Oldscool Replika Felge im Hintergrund, nice, an was montierste die? Mit nem fetten Pirelli? Niederquerschnitt hoff ich doch?



gz zum neuen rollrasen - schön wässern damit er anwächst


----------



## Reflox (6. Juli 2011)

Eine Frage, wenn ich als Schweizer, einem Deutschen Killing Floor schenke (Auf Steam) bekommt er dann die uncut version?


----------



## Alux (6. Juli 2011)

einen nagelneuen 14 teiligen Satz Federn für Tuschezeichnungen, eine Abscheu gegen Züge und Schlafmangel


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Eine Frage, wenn ich als Schweizer, einem Deutschen Killing Floor schenke (Auf Steam) bekommt er dann die uncut version?



Wird wohl der Fall sein da du's ja als Schweizer und nicht als Deutscher gekauft hast ^^ Bleibt dann die Frage offen ob ers trotzdem aktivieren kann oder nicht^^
Aber so richtig weiß ich dat jetzt auch nicht.

edit: Oooder das ist so, dass, wenn du den Key verschickst über Steam, dass der sich dann direkt dem jeweilligem Land anpasst ^^ Ka wie das gehen sollte aber naja


----------



## JokerofDarkness (6. Juli 2011)

2x Plasma Halterung und ein paar neue BDs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die erste montierte Halterung ermöglichte das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (6. Juli 2011)

@ JokerofDarkness:
Solangsam überlege ich mir echt ob ich nicht mal vorbeikomme und deine technische Ausstattung klaue.^^

@Topic:
Gta4
Farcry2
Killing Floor

die 3 habe ich neu


----------



## Ol@f (6. Juli 2011)

150€ Mediamarkt Gutschein.

Ich weiß aber ehrlich gesagt nicht, was ich damit anfangen soll. Naja, mal demnächst ein bisschen umgucken dort.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> @ JokerofDarkness:
> Solangsam überlege ich mir echt ob ich nicht mal vorbeikomme und deine technische Ausstattung klaue.^^


Wie so klauen? ich frag lieber wann ich einziehen kann.


----------



## Sabito (6. Juli 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie so klauen? ich frag lieber wann ich einziehen kann.



Dann musst du ja teilen.^^


----------



## Dracun (7. Juli 2011)

Lieber teilen als vom Hund gejagt, zerstückelt, gefressen, verdaut und wieder ausgeschieden zu werden. UNd dann geht Joker hin und und jagt die restlichen Stücke durch den Mixer.


Also lieber teilen.


----------



## painschkes (7. Juli 2011)

_Sehr schick - wie immer Joker - und wofür ist Halterung NR.2? :-)_


----------



## Soramac (7. Juli 2011)

Weil zwei Halter waagerecht an die Wand montiert werden und der Fernseher dann eingehaengt wird. Oder vielleicht fuer ein neuen Fernseher 

Aber meistens sind es immer 2 Halter, deswegen.


----------



## Dracun (7. Juli 2011)

Steam du bist genial 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6,02 €


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. Juli 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Lieber teilen als vom Hund gejagt, zerstückelt, gefressen, verdaut und wieder ausgeschieden zu werden. UNd dann geht Joker hin und und jagt die restlichen Stücke durch den Mixer.
> 
> 
> Also lieber teilen.


Der Erste der hier mitdenkt und sich der Konsequenz seines Handelns absolut bewusst ist. Im Übrigen hatte ich tatsächlich meiner Frau gerade letzten Monat einen neuen Mixer gekauft gehabt 




painschkes schrieb:


> _Sehr schick - wie immer Joker - und wofür ist Halterung NR.2? :-)_


Vielen Dank! Die zweite Halterung ist für den kleinen Plasma aus dem Wohnzimmer, der jetzt ins Schlafzimmer wandert. Dort werde ich auch noch ein wenig umbauen. Man hat ja sonst nichts zu tun


----------



## iShock (7. Juli 2011)

left 4 dead 2 .... beknacktes steam bei den preisen muss man ja zuschlagen


----------



## painschkes (7. Juli 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Die zweite Halterung ist für den kleinen Plasma aus dem Wohnzimmer, der jetzt ins Schlafzimmer wandert. Dort werde ich auch noch ein wenig umbauen. Man hat ja sonst nichts zu tun



_Alles klar - hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht :-)_


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2011)

Latinum FUCK YEAH


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Latinum FUCK YEAH



Haha!


----------



## EspCap (8. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Latinum FUCK YEAH



Glückwunsch! Groß oder klein?


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juli 2011)

Latinum einfach ,groß/klein gibt es nicht mehr


----------



## Alux (8. Juli 2011)

Gestern gekauft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die 2 kommen morgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (8. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem diese Spielereihe irgendwie komplett an mir vorbeiging, musste ich zuschlagen. Für 10 Euro wird's schon nicht verkehrt sein.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (8. Juli 2011)

Schick  Ich finde die Fernseher mit Polarisationstechnik zwar besser, aber 4 aktive Brillen...  nett (und teuer)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für nen 10er


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juli 2011)

WO ,WANN,WIE ? :O 
ICH AUCH !! :S


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2011)

Sportkarstadt in Hamburg, die hatten da Sale und ich bin da einfach mal rein. Hab auch noch ein Billabong Shirt für 15 € mitgenommen, die beiden letzten.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juli 2011)

Grrr :S


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juli 2011)

DOPPELPOST


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Juli 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Schick  Ich finde die Fernseher mit Polarisationstechnik zwar besser, aber 4 aktive Brillen... nett (und teuer)


Das Geld ist ja nicht weg, es hat halt nur ein Anderer


----------



## EspCap (8. Juli 2011)

Umverteilung, quasi


----------



## Legendary (8. Juli 2011)

Spinn dich mal wieder aus! :>


Was isn diese Squeeze Box? Oo


----------



## painschkes (8. Juli 2011)

_Ein "Musik-überall-im-Haus-auswähl-und-abspiel-Fernbedienungs-Internetradio-Dingens" - hab ich was vergessen? :-D_


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sportkarstadt in Hamburg, die hatten da Sale und ich bin da einfach mal rein. Hab auch noch ein Billabong Shirt für 15 € mitgenommen, die beiden letzten.



wielange geht der sale? Sonst werd ich da morgen sein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> wielange geht der sale? Sonst werd ich da morgen sein



Ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung. Ich wusste bis vor Kurzem noch nichtmal, das die dort Billabong und Element verkaufen. Von Element hatten sie aber nur noch nen Hoodie und ein Zipper. Von Billabong auch Badehosen und sowat. Werd ich aber ab jetzt definitiv öfters hingehen.

BTW:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man merkt nicht wirklich dass ich Geld bekommen habe oder ?


----------



## Slave16 (8. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal einen neuen Monitor gekauft, Dell UltraSharp 2311H.


----------



## painschkes (8. Juli 2011)

_Sehr gute Wahl - viel Spaß damit :-)_


----------



## schneemaus (9. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Notenbuch, für Klavier, Gesang und mit Gitarrenakkorden. Wollt ich schon lange haben, alleine wegen dem Titelsong "Unwritten", "I bruise easily" und "Wild Horses", kam aber erst jetzt dazu, es mal zu bestellen. Kam heute an, da hab ich die nächste Zeit mal was zu tun ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Juli 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ein "Musik-überall-im-Haus-auswähl-und-abspiel-Fernbedienungs-Internetradio-Dingens" - hab ich was vergessen? :-D_


Jupp - Photofunktion, Internetdienste und funzt mit App komfortabel über iPhone und iPad. Ich brauche also noch ein iPad


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



JAA MAAAAAAN ES IST DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA <3<3<3<3

Das auf 1.000 Stück limitierte Enter Shikari Live From Planet Earth Package. 

- Live DVD/CD von Konzerten aus St.Petersburg,Camden,Hatfield,Hammersmith und Tokyo
- DVD mit Backstage Material
- So ne Art Photobuch mit Bildern von der Band u.A.
- Karte mit Code für exklusive Angebote


----------



## Saji (9. Juli 2011)

Heute schon angekommen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lässt sich prima fliegen, nur mit den Punktlandungen habe ich noch meine Schwierigkeiten. *g*


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juli 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Lässt sich prima fliegen, nur mit den Punktlandungen habe ich noch meine Schwierigkeiten. *g*



Liiiiink bitte


----------



## Saji (9. Juli 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Liiiiink bitte



Mit pony-gen Grüßen ^^

http://www.amazon.de...44&sr=8-1-fkmr0

Vielleicht nehme ich mal ein Video auf und lads hoch, mal gucken. ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn nicht alle tollen Schuhe in Größe 44 nicht schon ausverkauft wären, auch neue Schuhe. Sind sie aber leider.

Und noch neue InEars, nachdem meine alten beyerdynamic mal wieder nach einem halben Jahr den Geist aufgegeben haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (9. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute von Perle einfach so bekommen, dieses WE wirds noch ausprobiert!


----------



## gradof (9. Juli 2011)

http://www.oled.at/files/samsung-galaxy-s2_0_0.jpg



Einfach der Hammer das Teil!


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mit Raul & Huntelaar Autogramm  
&#9829;


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Juli 2011)

Neuen Avatar


----------



## Soramac (10. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> JAA MAAAAAAN ES IST DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA <3<3<3<3
> 
> Das auf 1.000 Stück limitierte Enter Shikari Live From Planet Earth Package.





Werd die in 20 Tagen sehen live Warped Tour


----------



## Venkman (11. Juli 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Nice!

Hast Du dazu mal einen Link / Preis?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juli 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Werd die in 20 Tagen sehen live Warped Tour



Du glücklicher ^^ Ich sehe sie erst im September, dauert aber noch sooo lange >.<

Würde nur für die Warped Tour in die USA düsen, echt ein Traum. Da kann man bei den Autogrammstunden einfach zu den Bands hingehen und mit denen Schnacken, sowat gibt es hier nicht. ._.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Da kann man bei den Autogrammstunden einfach zu den Bands hingehen und mit denen Schnacken, sowat gibt es hier nicht. ._.



Dann gehst du auf die falschen Konzerte 


@Topic:
Gospel of the Horns Tour-Shirt und Poster
Nocturnal Patch
Acid Witch - Stoned CD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juli 2011)

Das kann gut sein  Jedenfalls konnte ich nur mit den wenigsten Bands reden geschweige denn sie bei ner Autogrammstunde treffen. Kommt natürlich auch drauf an, auf wat man steht.


----------



## Jordin (11. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Datt hilft echt! 
Bin begeistert


----------



## legammler (11. Juli 2011)

iphone 4 in weiss da ich das schwarze nun seit 9 monaten hatte <3 =)


----------



## Magogan (11. Juli 2011)

legammler schrieb:


> iphone 4 in weiss da ich das schwarze nun seit 9 monaten hatte <3 =)



Oh mein Gott, sein iPhone war schwanger und hat ein Kind bekommen!!!!

Ich habe eine neue Brille bald ...


----------



## Edou (11. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STIRB! :<


----------



## wowfighter (11. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kompletter Trikotsatz <3
1.Fc Köln you´ll never walk alone !!!


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (11. Juli 2011)

Venkman schrieb:


> Nice!
> 
> Hast Du dazu mal einen Link / Preis?



http://www.amazon.de/Confidence-Power-Plus-Motorisiertes-Laufband/dp/B004IZRO7A/ref=sr_1_24?ie=UTF8&qid=1308926139&sr=8-24

^^


----------



## Magogan (11. Juli 2011)

Eben bestellt:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004R0YO1A/ref=oss_product




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.amazon.de/adidas-G17068-Adidas-Superstar-II/dp/B003TTDLUK/ref=pd_sim_a_83 (Farbe: Black/White/Black)


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich musste übrigens feststellen das Lacoste tolle Schuhe machen aber abgesehen davon das sie frech teuer sind und ich Sachen mit sonem häßlichen Krokodil drauf wohl von grundauf ablehne machen Boxfresh den selben Job noch etwas besser. Das' meine Message!


----------



## Tilbie (11. Juli 2011)

Wie se alle Schuhe kaufen Oo


----------



## Magogan (11. Juli 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Wie se alle Schuhe kaufen Oo



Auch eine Hose (Link) ...


----------



## tonygt (11. Juli 2011)

Jetzt kanns losgehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sobald ich das Bike aus der Werkstatt geholt hab


----------



## EspCap (11. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aja, ähm... Schuhe von Boxfresh sind ja wirklich deutlich billiger, stimmt. Davon abgesehen finde ich diesen blauen Punkt deutlich hässlicher als das Lacoste-Kroko. 

Und warum kaufst du einen Nike-Schuh, wenn du so auf Boxfresh stehst? O_o


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juli 2011)

Ich habe nur festgestellt das sich Boxfresh und Lacoste oft ähneln. Die vergleichbaren lagen bei Lacoste übrigens bei 100-115€ und bei Boxfresh bei 85-90€. Zusätzlich ist der Punkt je nach Schuh in einer anderen Farbe, es ist nichtmal zwingend ein Punkt. Oo


----------



## EspCap (11. Juli 2011)

Sind gerade nett reduziert, wo wir beim Thema sind  http://goo.gl/zVsZ6

Meine Schuhe kauf ich aber auch nicht bei Lacoste. Nur blöderweise gibt's anscheinend allgemein keine schicken Schuhe mehr in Größe 44... ist das so unnormal riesig oder sind die alle ausverkauft weil das jeder hat?


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juli 2011)

Naja meine Meinung zu dem Kroko kennst du ;D - meine Nikes sind übrigens 44er, wirken aber deutlich kleiner und sehen auch nicht sonderlich gut aus wenn man sie zu ner weiten Hose trägt. Oh gott ey als wär ich so eitel.. naja egal.
Ich wollte halt schmale, dünnere Stoffschuhe. Ansonsten trag ich auch eher Nike 6.0, Asics oder so - meistens Highcut.


----------



## tonygt (11. Juli 2011)

Neue Griffe am Rad, hoffen das die Blasen damit weggehen 
Und eine verbogene Bremsschreibe


----------



## Perkone (11. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*
*

Bresser Lyra 70/900 EQ Sky


----------



## Olliruh (11. Juli 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> STIRB! :<



U Jelly ?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (11. Juli 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Bresser Lyra 70/900 EQ Sky


Endlich mal einer ohne Schuhe. Kam mir schon vor wie Al Bundy hier


----------



## Perkone (11. Juli 2011)

Hahaha Joker  Ne Schuhe hab ich noch, von daher kein Bedarf grad ^^


----------



## nemø (11. Juli 2011)

Pokemon Schwarz


----------



## Morvkeem (12. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





(Arc, von Fractal Design)




Und morgen kommen hoffentlich dessen Innereien.


----------



## schneemaus (12. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich liebe diesen Film, kam heute an <3


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute geschenkt bekommen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




schneemaus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

Morvkeem schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht nett aus, gefällt mir!
Ein bißchen wie ein schwerer Stein. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (12. Juli 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht solltest du dir den Film erstmal anschauen =) Dieses ganze Pink und Gedöns auf dem Cover geht für mich auch nicht - aber der Film ist es wirklich wert:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HyRiL6Zh3ak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Juli 2011)

Die Kleine könnte Lisa Simpson sein


----------



## painschkes (12. Juli 2011)

_TURK! :-D_


----------



## H2OTest (12. Juli 2011)

schluckauf -.-


----------



## Perkone (12. Juli 2011)

Ma auf amazon gucken, was ich mir so sinnloses heute kaufen könnte. Vll hab ich später auch wida was Neues


----------



## painschkes (12. Juli 2011)

_Du könntest das Geld natürlich auch verschenken *Hand aufhalt* _


----------



## Perkone (12. Juli 2011)

Haha klar  So, hab was gefunden. Als Flagge:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Posters:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordcocain (12. Juli 2011)

Heute mit der Post gekommen: 2 x *http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Iiyama/ProLite_E2407HDS-B1/85959/?*


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dir den Film erstmal anschauen =) Dieses ganze Pink und Gedöns auf dem Cover geht für mich auch nicht - aber der Film ist es wirklich wert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jupp, der ist richtig gut - kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Saji (13. Juli 2011)

Njoa, nichts weltbewegendes...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Juli 2011)

Akg 518 und verdammt ist das ein unterschied zu stöpseln  dabei hatte ich da auch schon brauchbare


----------



## VHRobi (13. Juli 2011)

Hmm den Thread nie gesehen, mal ein kleiner Monatsrückblick für den Juni.

40" LED TV.. so machen KILLERSPIELE gleich mehr spass!

PS3 - wenn mann schon jährlich 1-2x den Rechner aufrüstet, dann benötigt man auch keine Konsole. Die frage war 590GTX oder PS3?
Muss die 470 GTX noch ne weile reichen... Frage mich schon ob ich ende Monat eine XBOX360 oder 590GTX kaufen sollte. 
Will umbedingt die restlichen HALOs spielen, hatte nur 1&2Teil vor vielen, vielen, vielen Jahren durchgezockt auf einer geliehenen XBOX.
Aber Crysis2 ist eben schon ein verdammt gutes Argument um sich ne 590er zu kaufen! 

Noch ein paar günstige PS3 spiele gekauft.. Mortal Kombat, ausnahme, voller Preis, da neues Spiel.
Dark Void, Army of Two, Lost Planet2, Killzone3, Street Fighter4, Midnight Club LA, Mortal Kombat9.
Midnight Club und Mortal Kombat, sind einzige brauchbare Spiele, rest kann mann wegwerfen. 

oh-oh need noch Red Dead Redemption, eigentlich hauptgrund warum PS3 gekauft habe, konnte aber im Shop an dem Tag nicht finden!


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Juli 2011)

Mortal Kombat würde ich mir auch gerne kaufen, aber ehrlich gesagt ist es mir etwas zu brutal. Jedenfalls die fatalities.


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Juli 2011)

Das ist so ein Ding das man sich ans Ohr macht^^
Aber nicht fürs Auto oder? Weil da das Playstation Logo drauf ist ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Juli 2011)

Wird wohl PS3 Headset sein.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Epic Sh*t is EPIC *_*


----------



## EspCap (13. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beyerdynamic DTX 71 iE, nachdem meine Klipsch absolut grausigen Sound hatten.


----------



## Ol@f (13. Juli 2011)

Und wie ist der erste Eindruck bei denen?


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2011)

Ne Fliege die mich nervt.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juli 2011)

Neues Deck:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

Der blaue Zipper is schick 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grade angekommen, nur müssen sie nochmal gewaschen werden .... -.-


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Juli 2011)

Nice  Woher?
@sh1k4ri


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2011)

4 kirschkern gross gallensteine
diverse stecknadelgrosse gallensteine
ca 6 mittelgrosse galleinsteine

in einem röhrchen ^^ fotos spar ich mir mal ^^

3 löcher im bauch und ein verdaungsystem das sich erstmal umstellen muss


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

@MasterXoX
http://www.impericon.com/de/

Ich hab schon soviel Geld dort gelassen


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juli 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> 4 kirschkern gross gallensteine
> diverse stecknadelgrosse gallensteine
> ca 6 mittelgrosse galleinsteine
> 
> ...



Cool! Ich würd die Fotos gern sehn :>


----------



## Ennia (13. Juli 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> 4 kirschkern gross gallensteine
> diverse stecknadelgrosse gallensteine
> ca 6 mittelgrosse galleinsteine
> 
> ...



Da hat sich aber jemand äußerst gesund ernährt ^^ Ich hatte zwar nur einen Gallenstein, aber ich weiß wovon der kam - höhö

Ich hab aber nur einen Schnitt und der ist im Bauchnabel -> sieht man nicht. Das sind ja vorsteinzeitalterliche Operationsmethoden, mit denen sie dir deinen Körper verunstaltet haben...


----------



## Jordin (13. Juli 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> 4 kirschkern gross gallensteine
> diverse stecknadelgrosse gallensteine
> ca 6 mittelgrosse galleinsteine
> 
> in einem röhrchen ^^ *fotos spar ich mir mal *^^



*BEWEISE*! Sonst glaub ich nix!


----------



## EspCap (13. Juli 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Und wie ist der erste Eindruck bei denen?



Hab sie erst heute bestellt, morgen kann ich mehr sagen  

Btw - Breathe Carolina ist ja Tatsache ziemlich gut :O


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Neues Deck:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hoffe die Jacke ist gemeint und nicht die Frisur


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Juli 2011)

gnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah fullqoute!

btw: ne neue miese friese (also neue frisur ^^)


----------



## Skatero (13. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Heute angekommen. Sehr gute CDs


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2011)

das gewünschte foto 

auf wunsch gelöscht ^^


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Eine Zusage für einen weiteren Schulplatz, obwohl ich da nicht viel Chancen hatte. Oo


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juli 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das gewünschte foto



Nice. Sieht recht schmerzhaft aus, wenn ich an die Durchschnitts-Gallenblase denke o.O Ich nehm an, die wurd gleich mit entfernt?


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

Hast du Crackstreetboys schon? Ist imo die beste


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2011)

gallenblase komplett weg

und heute abend endlich ruhig schlafen so ein 4 bett zimmer ist sehr unruhigh ^^


----------



## Dracun (13. Juli 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das gewünschte foto


Das hättest du ruhig via PN schicken ... danke jetzt ist mir übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Juli 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gallenblase komplett weg
> 
> und heute abend endlich ruhig schlafen so ein 4 bett zimmer ist sehr unruhigh ^^



Ich fand ja 2 Bett zimmer schon doof, aber 4 Bett? ney ney ney ^^


----------



## Skatero (13. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hast du Crackstreetboys schon? Ist imo die beste



Nein, noch nicht, aber es werden sowieso noch alle CDs von Trailerpark folgen. Bald kommt ja dann noch die neue von DNP. Dazu bestell ich mir die dann wahrscheinlich auch noch. 

Edit: Hm, die ist ja eigentlich gratis, aber es soll ja noch eine [font=Arial, Helvetica]Extended Version davon geben, nur finde ich die gerade nicht. :/[/font]


----------



## EspCap (13. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist eine Weile her, dass ich mir einfach mal so zwei Alben von einer Band die ich am Tag vorher noch nicht kannte gekauft habe


----------



## BlizzLord (13. Juli 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich fand ja 2 Bett zimmer schon doof, aber 4 Bett? ney ney ney ^^



2 Betten sind cool.

Hab mich mal mit einem ca. 1ne Stunde um das Fernseh Programm gestritten(besser als die Monotone Geräusche Kulisse sonst) als wir entschieden haben was wir gucken wollen kam ne Schwester rein und meinte "So genug geschaut BETTRUHE" UM 20:30 Uhr oder so... O.O
Ich hasse sie noch heute! :/


----------



## Ennia (14. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> 2 Betten sind cool.
> 
> Hab mich mal mit einem ca. 1ne Stunde um das Fernseh Programm gestritten(besser als die Monotone Geräusche Kulisse sonst) als wir entschieden haben was wir gucken wollen kam ne Schwester rein und meinte "So genug geschaut BETTRUHE" UM 20:30 Uhr oder so... O.O
> Ich hasse sie noch heute! :/



Auf der Kinderstation, oder wie? Normalerweise geht die Besuchszeit schon bis 22:00 Uhr!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (14. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juli 2011)

@Tilbie: Rentiert es sich die 1,79€?


----------



## Tilbie (14. Juli 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> @Tilbie: Rentiert es sich die 1,79€?



Habs noch nicht gespielt aber andere meinen ja.



> Nicht nur zu empfehlen sondern absolut brilliant! Als Old-skool RPGler und ehemaliger RPG Maker Designer bin ich überrascht von dem unkomplizierten doch taktisch anspruchsvollem Gameplay und der Humor das ist einfach genial.
> 
> Für die läppischen 1,74€ ist das nahezu geschenkt!


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juli 2011)

Es wäre witzig, wenn es wirklich mit dem RPG-Maker gemacht worden wäre. Dann wäre der Verkauf illegal XD

@Topic: Ne neue Zahnbürste und Vollkorn-Toast. Vollkorn schmeckt einfach viel besser als Weizentoast.


----------



## Tilbie (14. Juli 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Es wäre witzig, wenn es wirklich mit dem RPG-Maker gemacht worden wäre. Dann wäre der Verkauf illegal XD



Is mit XNA gemacht, hab jetzt ne hlabe Stunde gespielt und find's geil


----------



## BlizzLord (14. Juli 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Es wäre witzig, wenn es wirklich mit dem RPG-Maker gemacht worden wäre. Dann wäre der Verkauf illegal XD



Du kannst mit dem RPG Maker erstellte Spiele verkaufen.
Haben auch schon ein paar gemacht.


----------



## Saji (14. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meines sieht zwar nicht genau so aus, kommt aber schon sehr nah dran. Meerschweinchen sind einfach süß! <3


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (14. Juli 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwwwwwww   Glückwunsch zu dem Kleinem 


BTT:  Die "Kontor VOLUME 51"-CD. Geniale Liederzusammenstellung, bringt mich richtig auf Feierlaune


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Juli 2011)

Ein paar Pullover von Jack&Jones (im webstore is grad der totale Outlet^^)
Außerdem das Logitech G25


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hab sie erst heute bestellt, morgen kann ich mehr sagen




Oder eben übermorgen - danke UPS. Jetzt sind sie jedenfalls da. 

Um Klassen besser als die Klipsch S4, kommen aber nicht 100%ig an die DTX 80 ran. Der Klang ist aber durchaus gut (wenn das von mir kommt will das was heißen), Sitz und Noise-cancellation ebenso. Kann man empfehlen, in der Preisklasse.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2011)

Einen schönen großen Flokati-Teppich.
Ich mag dieses flauschige einfach, da läuft es sich so angenehm drauf. Zudem passt das Weiß mMn super zum Parkettboden.


----------



## Kamsi (15. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (15. Juli 2011)

Ne Schnittwunde quer meinem Arm


----------



## Magogan (15. Juli 2011)

Eine Logitech G500 Gaming-Maus - meine alte gibt so langsam den Geist auf (linke Maustaste hat Wackelkontakt) und ist auch schon ein wenig schmutzig (kleine Brotkrümel oder so in den Rillen).


----------



## Alterac123 (15. Juli 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ne Schnittwunde quer meinem Arm



du solltst dich doch nicht ritzen...


----------



## Alux (15. Juli 2011)

ach war bloß ungeschickt


----------



## Perkone (15. Juli 2011)

Wie angekündigt, heute endlich da  Ne, nich die Mikro oder de cpu, das rohr ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. Juli 2011)

_Und , gut? :-)_


----------



## schneemaus (15. Juli 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ne Schnittwunde quer meinem Arm



It's along the way, not across the street!


----------



## Legendary (15. Juli 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Epischer Film, hab auch beide Teile auf DVD.


----------



## tonygt (15. Juli 2011)

Schon seit letzten Mittwoch aber erst heute ein Bild gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry für die schlechte Quali gescheite Bilder gibs dann irgendwann später in Combi mit einem neuen Thread


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Schon seit letzten Mittwoch aber erst heute ein Bild gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry für die schlechte Quali gescheite Bilder gibs dann irgendwann später in Combi mit einem neuen Thread



Sieht ja stylisch aus wobei mir Weiße Fahrräder am besten gefallen.
Werden leider dann immer so dreckig. QQ

Muss mein Fahrrad langsam auch mal wieder auf vordermann bringen.
Sind ja nur die Bremsblöcke + Räder.
Faul sein is blöd.^^


----------



## tonygt (15. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Sieht ja stylisch aus wobei mir Weiße Fahrräder am besten gefallen.
> Werden leider dann immer so dreckig. QQ
> 
> Muss mein Fahrrad langsam auch mal wieder auf vordermann bringen.
> ...



Ich mag auch Weiße Fahhräder am liebsten mein altes war weiß ^^
Da das hier aber ein Super Angebot war, konnte ich mich auch wunderbar mit Hell Silber abfinden 

Muss aber auch noch einiges Gemacht werden bei meinem. Neuen Mantel weil der Alte nen Schlag hat, dann neue Kettenblätter vorne, weil die alten schon realtiv durch sind und mir 3 Kettenblätter zu viel sind, da die Kette viel zu viel springt. Dann neue Bremsschreibe vorne, da die verbogen ist nachm letzten Sturz und Irgendwann noch neue Schaltgriffe. Das wäre erst mal an Sachen die ich noch brauche


----------



## Deanne (16. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich keine Nachttischlampe habe, musste ein Ersatz her. Und was eignet sich mehr dazu, die Bude noch mehr zu verkitschen, als eine Lichterkette?


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Juli 2011)

Krass. Märchenbude. 
Bei mir herrscht mehr der Grunge xD

@Topic:
Black Mirror 1-3.


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Da ich keine Nachttischlampe habe, musste ein Ersatz her. Und was eignet sich mehr dazu, die Bude noch mehr zu verkitschen, als eine Lichterkette?




IHHH diese Tapete 
Wie bei Oma nur 100Jahre vorher :>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Juli 2011)

Und das Bett ist auch nicht gerade besser. *weg duck*


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH NOEZ.... das mit der Lichterkette hatte meine Ex-Ex auch 

Auf die Idee würde wohl ein Mann niemals kommen.
Und das Bett sieht so richtig schön Märchenhaft-kitschig aus. Naja wenns dir gefällt. ^^

Mir wärs wohl etwas zu.... mir fehlen die Worte... Märchenhaft-kitschig...


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Juli 2011)

Das hat Stil


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2011)

Focus Whistler White XL ^^

ICH LIEBE ES





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juli 2011)

Schickes Bike, wie viel hats gekostet wenn mans fragen darf ?

BTW:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



uuund...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schickes Bike, wie viel hats gekostet wenn mans fragen darf ?



Rund 500 inkl. Zubehör, also für ein MTB äußerst günstig. ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (16. Juli 2011)

Die BDs der Woche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die CDs der Woche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch ein paar 5W LED Marker für die Angel Eyes und ein ganzer Pack LED Lampen mit GU10 Sockel fürs die ganzen Halogenlampen im Haus. Irgendwo muss man ja sparen


----------



## painschkes (16. Juli 2011)

_Wie immer : Schöne Beute :-)_


----------



## Skatero (16. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da der MP3-Download auf Amazon nur 4.89€ kostet, habe ich mir das mal gekauft.


----------



## Rayon (16. Juli 2011)

Endsgeiles Album <3


----------



## Sabito (17. Juli 2011)

Ich habe neu:
Logitech C270 USB HD Webcam + Headset (eben falls von Logitech, gab es aber zu der Webcam dazu, wobei ich mich frage wieso, weil die Webcam ein eingebautes Mikro hat)


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juli 2011)

@tonygt das muss noch in rosa und vielen schleifen und pony gerecht ^^

@revenation habe den ersten teil als steelbook dvd - und beim 2ten teil erstmal gewartet bis das steelbook billiger wurde und dann wurde es die bluray für 5 euro bei saturn ^^

@ perkanon weiss deine nachbarin das du sie beim ausziehen mit dem fernrohr beobachtest ?


----------



## Magogan (17. Juli 2011)

Eine Leinwand (250x140 cm): http://www.leinwaendeshop24.de/electrom_leinwand.htm

3 neue T-Shirts:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004LQ0UYK/ref=oss_product
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004GK350C/ref=oss_product
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002N2DWBW/ref=oss_product

Ein doppeltes Induktionskochfeld: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0017HPNIY/ref=oss_product
Passende Töpfe: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00099YEUE/ref=oss_product

Ein HDMI-Splitter: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004NJJJCE/ref=oss_product
Ein Audio-Wandler für SPDIF zu Klinke (5.1): http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004B62C5A/ref=oss_product

Eine Fernbedienung für meinen PC: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000X1EL4W/ref=oss_product

3 USB-Verlängerungskabel (2 Meter): http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000KZ90CO/ref=oss_product

Großeinkauf Oo


----------



## tonygt (17. Juli 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> @tonygt das muss noch in rosa und vielen schleifen und pony gerecht ^^



Auf jeden Fall der Plan fürs Umlackieren steht schon, derzeit suche ich noch Pony aufkleber


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

Fürs Biken und sonstige Ausflüge:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (17. Juli 2011)

Bei dem Angebot muss man ja zuschlagen  (<3 Amazon)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(Ja, ich habe einen recht breit gefächerten Musikgeschmack )


----------



## tonygt (17. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Fürs Biken und sonstige Ausflüge:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Woho sehr nice 
Was ist denn das für ein Evoc und was hast du für gezahlt ?


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Woho sehr nice
> Was ist denn das für ein Evoc und was hast du für gezahlt ?



Evoc Protektor Rucksack CC rund 70 Euro

Kann man auch ne Trinkblase reinstecken, werde mir überlegen ob ich das langfristig mache.
Der ist ziemlich schmal der Rucksack, hoffe dass es so viel angenehmer ist als einen normalen Rucksack zu tragen. ^^


----------



## tonygt (17. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Evoc Protektor Rucksack CC rund 70 Euro
> 
> Kann man auch ne Trinkblase reinstecken, werde mir überlegen ob ich das langfristig mache.
> Der ist ziemlich schmal der Rucksack, hoffe dass es so viel angenehmer ist als einen normalen Rucksack zu tragen. ^^



Hmm für 10 Euro mehr bekommst du den Evoc Freeride Rucksack mit Rückeprotekor
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=66386
Meine Erfahrung ist das mir so ein kleiner nur ganz knapp ausreicht hab nen 12l ALDI Rucksack derzeit werde mir aber demnächst den Evoc holen sobald ich den mal anprobiert habe


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hmm für 10 Euro mehr bekommst du den Evoc Freeride Rucksack mit Rückeprotekor
> http://www.chainreac...x?ModelID=66386
> Meine Erfahrung ist das mir so ein kleiner nur ganz knapp ausreicht hab nen 12l ALDI Rucksack derzeit werde mir aber demnächst den Evoc holen sobald ich den mal anprobiert habe



ALDI Rucksack? 

Glaub der den du verlinkt hast, wäre mir direkt etwas zu groß. Wollte ja speziell etwas deutlich kleineres als einen normalen Rucksack, damit es nicht so stört beim Fahren, man aber trotzdem noch was reinstecken kann.

Bin mal gespannt, wird nächste Woche geliefert.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (17. Juli 2011)

Ne' Packung Milchschnitten 
NOMNOMNOM!


----------



## Sabito (17. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Ne' Packung Milchschnitten
> NOMNOMNOM!



Davon wirst du nur dick, ich beschlagnahme die.^^


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

*mich selbst zitier*



Konov schrieb:


> ALDI Rucksack?




Tatsache - bei Aldi und Lidl gabs vor ner Weile MTB Ausrüstung günstig abzugreifen. Ich nehme an, den Rucksack hast du dir geschnappt?^^

@tony


----------



## tonygt (17. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> *mich selbst zitier*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jop bin auch nicht unzufrieden mit dem nur ein Fullface Helm geht halt nicht wirklich dran und wie schon erwähnt sich 12l Volumen mir oftmals zu wenig. Letzte Woche gabs auch bei LIDL Brillen mit Wechselgläsern für nur 4,00 Euro bei LIDL


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

Hab mir bei Amazon ja jetzt so eine Sportbrille mit blauen Gläsern gekauft, ich hoffe die hält etwas länger weil ich schon so manche Brille geschrottet hab. Die haben allerdings nie mehr als 10 Euro gekostet, genau wie auch die neue. Mal sehen wie sie ist.


----------



## EspCap (17. Juli 2011)

Wenn du ne richtig gute Sportsonnenbrille willst, schau dir mal die Oakley Flak Jacket XLJ an. Geniales Teil und sieht geil aus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (17. Juli 2011)

Autogramme von Accept + Hände geschüttelt. Autogramme von Helloween + Hände geschüttelt. Autogramme auf meine ByH Jacke von Stormwarrior + Hände geschüttelt. 
Autogramme von Crimson Glory auf den Arm bekommen + Hände geschüttelt. Für den Rest war die Schlange zu lang bzw waren Doppelt dran, also kein Overkill bzw Death Angel bekommen, leider. 

Und gekauft hab ich dort: Manowar Battle Hymns Bandshirt, ByH Jacke, Helloween 7Sinners Jacke, Motörhead Flagge.


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wenn du ne richtig gute Sportsonnenbrille willst, schau dir mal die Oakley Flak Jacket XLJ an. Geniales Teil und sieht geil aus.
> [...]



Sieht ganz gut aus, ja, aber 140 Euro für ne Sonnenbrille???


----------



## vollmi (17. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Sieht ganz gut aus, ja, aber 140 Euro für ne Sonnenbrille???



Das bezahlt man aber für ne gute Sonnenbrille schnell mal. 
Ich hab mir letztens die da inklusive Korrekturinlay zugelegt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber neu hab ich mir ne irisblende für meine SIG552 zugelegt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dat ist für das untere grüne Schätzchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bringt schon einiges bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen. 

Jetzt kann die Zombieinvasion kommen 

mfG René


----------



## Shourijo (17. Juli 2011)

Oakley Sonnenbrillen sind mit die Besten dies überhaupt gibt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Juli 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Aber neu hab ich mir ne irisblende für meine SIG552 zugelegt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bisschen zu lang für ne SIG552 oder? wenn schon SIG550.


----------



## vollmi (17. Juli 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Bisschen zu lang für ne SIG552 oder? wenn schon SIG550.



Ich Depp, Logisch, gutes Auge


----------



## Alux (18. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juli 2011)

hoffentlich haste nen waffenschein vollmi

schoko crossaints von real 

shutter island und robin hood von saturn ^^

und immer noch nen verspannten rücken von den blöden krankenhaus betten


----------



## vollmi (19. Juli 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> hoffentlich haste nen waffenschein vollmi



Brauch i ned, hab n schweizer Pass 

Bei mir is heute das noch geliefert worden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja gute Besserung:


----------



## Wolfmania (19. Juli 2011)

unser erster Apfel - wir sind überzeugt worden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (19. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Autoradio samt Kabels und neuer Antenne 

So, jetzt ists verbaut, die Hälfte der Kabel hätt ich gar nicht gebraucht. Doh! 
Aber es funktioniert


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Juli 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> unser erster Apfel - wir sind überzeugt worden
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Was ist das denn?


----------



## Rayon (19. Juli 2011)

iPad?


----------



## Wolfmania (19. Juli 2011)

ipad2 - was die welt nicht braucht aber was halt einfach geil ist


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Juli 2011)

Ich habe selbst ein iPad 2 aber das ist mit Sicherheit keins. Das erkennt jeder der schonmal eins gesehen hat^^


----------



## Wolfmania (19. Juli 2011)

das is auch n kopiertes google bild - aber es is n ipad in weiß und paßt :-) nimm es net so genau - wie meine Mutter


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Juli 2011)

pfff. Das auf dem Bild ist ein großes weißes iPhone kein iPad  Man sehe sich die Seiten genau an ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2011)

Nicht jeder hat so einen geschulten Blick wie du  Also ich würde da auch keinen Unterschied erkennen. Ist weiß, hinten ein Appel druff und n' Touchdisplay. iPad  halt ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat so einen geschulten Blick wie du  Also ich würde da auch keinen Unterschied erkennen. Ist weiß, hinten ein Appel druff und n' Touchdisplay. iPad  halt ^^


Das ist weder iPhone noch iPad :>
Fürn übergroßes Phone sind die Seitenverhältnisse falsch. Und das iPad2 sieht anders aus.
Vll frühes Konzeptbild oder so, auf dem linken Bild steht ja auch iPad drauf^^
Naja genug OT, ich hab 3 Packungen Shortbread neu =)


----------



## Lordcocain (19. Juli 2011)

Heute is endlich meine BR angekommen

Ein geniales Stück Musik


----------



## Alux (19. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> pfff. Das auf dem Bild ist ein großes weißes iPhone kein iPad  Man sehe sich die Seiten genau an ^^



Deswegen steht auch hinten drauf "IPAD"....
LOL Fail würde ich sagen. ^^

Es ist ein ipad. Ob 1 oder 2 weiß ich allerdings nicht.

@Alux
Sehr schöne Filme, vorallem BlackSwan, Hangover und Saving Private Ryan, absolute Klassiker ihres jeweiligen Genres!


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Deswegen steht auch hinten drauf "IPAD"....
> LOL Fail würde ich sagen. ^^
> 
> Es ist ein ipad. Ob 1 oder 2 weiß ich allerdings nicht.
> ...



Man, es muss wirklich hart sein "LOL Fail" zu rufen und im Unrecht zu sein. Ich hoffe sowas passiert mir nie ^^


----------



## Alux (19. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> @Alux
> Sehr schöne Filme, vorallem BlackSwan, Hangover und Saving Private Ryan, absolute Klassiker ihres jeweiligen Genres!



Danke, ich hab ja noch ne Menge anderer guter Filme gesehen aber das wär über mein Budget gegangen^^


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Man, es muss wirklich hart sein "LOL Fail" zu rufen und im Unrecht zu sein. Ich hoffe sowas passiert mir nie ^^



Wieso? Es steht doch ipad drauf, du kannst doch lesen oder net^^


----------



## vollmi (19. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wieso? Es steht doch ipad drauf, du kannst doch lesen oder net^^



Zum glück kann man auf so zeug nicht draufschreiben was man lustig ist. Sonst würd ich jetzt aus meinem Ipod auch ein Ipad machen, vielleicht sogar ein ipad2


----------



## Edou (19. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wieso? Es steht doch ipad drauf, du kannst doch lesen oder net^^



Wenn ich auf meinen Kühlschrank, Br00tal Laz0r schreibe, glaubst du auch es ist einer? *fg*


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Juli 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf meinen Kühlschrank, Br00tal Laz0r schreibe, glaubst du auch es ist einer? *fg*





So, was hab ich neues... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pre Order Bonus von Amazon.co.uk


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf meinen Kühlschrank, Br00tal Laz0r schreibe, glaubst du auch es ist einer? *fg*



Jepp! 

Nein im Ernst, das sieht mir nicht gefaked aus und für ein iPhone ist das Teil auf dem Bild von den Maßen her viel zu unförmig.

Belassen wirs dabei dass ich es für ein iPad halte und diverse andere Leute für ein iPhone


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Jepp!
> 
> Nein im Ernst, das sieht mir nicht gefaked aus und für ein iPhone ist das Teil auf dem Bild von den Maßen her viel zu unförmig.
> 
> Belassen wirs dabei dass ich es für ein iPad halte und diverse andere Leute für ein iPhone



Man, es ist doch sowas von eindeutig, dass das Teil kein iPad2 ist! Schau dir doch mal die seitlichen Kanten an! Das iPad 2 hat keine richtigen Kanten weil diese abgerundet sind. Man kann es also nicht auf die Seite stellen. Das auf dem Bild allerdings schon. Und ich meinte natürlich nicht ernsthaft, dass es ein iPhone ist. Aber es sieht eben genauso aus wie ein größeres iPhone. Offensichtlich ist es wie schon gesagt wurde ein Bild, welches irgendwelche Leute vor dem iPad2 Release gemacht haben und bevor das Design bekanntgegeben wurde. Man spekulierte, dass es so oder so ähnlich aussehen würde.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Man, es ist doch sowas von eindeutig, dass das Teil kein iPad2 ist! Schau dir doch mal die seitlichen Kanten an! Das iPad 2 hat keine richtigen Kanten weil diese abgerundet sind. Man kann es also nicht auf die Seite stellen. Das auf dem Bild allerdings schon. Und ich meinte natürlich nicht ernsthaft, dass es ein iPhone ist. Aber es sieht eben genauso aus wie ein größeres iPhone. Offensichtlich ist es wie schon gesagt wurde ein Bild, welches irgendwelche Leute vor dem iPad2 Release gemacht haben und bevor das Design bekanntgegeben wurde. Man spekulierte, dass es so oder so ähnlich aussehen würde.



Woher soll man das denn wissen wenn man selbst keins hat bzw kein Apple-Fanboy ist ? xD Können wirs bitte jetzt auf sich beruhen lassen ? Wir diskutieren hier über ein Bild, das sowas von keine Relevanz hat, da es einfach zufällig ausm Internet genommen wurde.


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Woher soll man das denn wissen wenn man selbst keins hat bzw kein Apple-Fanboy ist ? xD Können wirs bitte jetzt auf sich beruhen lassen ?



Man kann den Leuten glauben die eins haben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2011)

Du schreibst aber dass es sowas von eindeutig ist....


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Und ich meinte natürlich nicht ernsthaft, dass es ein iPhone ist.



Na dann... ^^


----------



## Uachu (19. Juli 2011)

250 John Sinclair Romane im eBay geschossen freu freu, sogar in nem recht guten Zustand!
Freu mich wie Hölle, endlich wieder neuer Stoff um die Sammlung zu vervollständigen!


----------



## Edou (20. Juli 2011)

Lego Star Wars: Die Komplette Saga. Xbox360. <3
Wollte erst Dragon Age 2 Kaufen, aber hätte sich nicht, vom Preis her, mit Grave Digger - The Clans are Still Marching geeinigt. *g* 

Also: Lego Star Wars: DKS + Grave Digger: The Clans are still Marching. =)


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3


----------



## Dracun (20. Juli 2011)

Uachu schrieb:


> 250 John Sinclair Romane im eBay geschossen freu freu, sogar in nem recht guten Zustand!
> Freu mich wie Hölle, endlich wieder neuer Stoff um die Sammlung zu vervollständigen!


Herzlichen Mann herzlichen Mann

Ich hab seit gestern was super tolles .. Rückenschmerzen und heute war natürlich der Wocheneinkauf dran ... wuhuuuu


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden Unteren


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Juli 2011)

Semesterferien!


----------



## Kamsi (21. Juli 2011)

was willst mit rucksäcken und casper dem freundlichen geist shik4ri ?

*
*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was willst mit rucksäcken und casper dem freundlichen geist shik4ri ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Juli 2011)

- Lederjacke mit Kapuze
- Hans Söllner Konzertticket für Samstag
- SummerBreeze Karte.


----------



## Deanne (22. Juli 2011)

Man, man, wie momentan jeder zu den Casper-Konzerten rennt. Da kommt man ja fast nicht drum herum.

@Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Man, man, wie momentan jeder zu den Casper-Konzerten rennt. Da kommt man ja fast nicht drum herum.
> 
> @Topic:
> 
> ...




Ansich ganz nett aber der Kragen kommt etwas "omahaft" rüber.

Aber solange keine Blümchen drauf sind.


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ansich ganz nett aber der Kragen kommt etwas "omahaft" rüber.
> 
> Aber solange keine Blümchen drauf sind.



Muss dir recht geben, sieht gut aus, der Kragen stört mich aber ein bisschen.^^


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Muss dir recht geben, sieht gut aus, der Kragen stört mich aber ein bisschen.^^



jupp - erinnert an Nonne...abba manchmal sieht es ja ganz anders aus wenn jemand drin steckt :-)


----------



## skyline930 (22. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Man, man, wie momentan jeder zu den Casper-Konzerten rennt. Da kommt man ja fast nicht drum herum.



Hätt ich Geld über wär ich auch gern hin, ich bin normalerweise der Deutschrap-Verachter hoch 10, aber den Kerl find ich echt genial.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2011)

URLAUB!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bloodletting (22. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




'nuff said


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> URLAUB!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gz, wann gehts an die Ostsee ? =)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2011)

Danke, inner Woche ^^

Btw ist mein erster richtiger Urlaub seit nem guten Jahr.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. Juli 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> jupp - erinnert an Nonne...abba manchmal sieht es ja ganz anders aus wenn jemand drin steckt :-)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

Einen "neuen" Fernseher, bzw. den alten meiner Mum, weil sie einen Fernseher von ihrem Freund nun hat, vll kann ich später einen Fernseher von ihrem Freund abstauben, der hat noch 2 weitere.^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Juli 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Film ist geil


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Juli 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> jupp - erinnert an Nonne...abba manchmal sieht es ja ganz anders aus wenn jemand drin steckt :-)



Das Kleid erinnert mich eher an Asiatinnen in Schuluniform ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. Juli 2011)

Einkäufe der Woche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Battlestar Galactica - Amazon.de für 34€ (Tin war eingedellt)
Atze Schröder - Amazon.de für 9,99€
Paul Panzer - Amazon.de für 9,99€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Plan - Expert Bening für 12,90€
Tucker & Dale vs. Evil - Expert Bening für 15,90€
The Staind - cdwow.net für 5,49€
HDMi 1.4 Kabel - Amazon.de für je 15,99€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gullivers Reisen - Amazon.de für 11,97€
Chococino 3er Pack - Amazon.de für 13,44€
Lungo 3er Pack - Amazon.de für 13,99€


----------



## Legendary (23. Juli 2011)

Joker, du musst doch mittlerweile einen VIP Account bei Amazon haben... xD

Gullivers Reisen, der ist bestimmt lustig, den möcht ich mir demnächst mal ausleihen.


----------



## painschkes (23. Juli 2011)

_Meiner Meinung nach eher lahm - Jack Black gefiel mir aber auch nur in dem Tenacious D Film.. :-)_


----------



## EspCap (23. Juli 2011)

In Tropic Thunder war er auch gut, aber der Film ist sowieso legendär


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Meiner Meinung nach eher lahm - Jack Black gefiel mir aber auch nur in dem Tenacious D Film.. :-)_



School of Rock, Tropic Thunder


----------



## painschkes (23. Juli 2011)

_Oh..ja..vergessen :-o

Ich meinte eher so nen Film wie : Schwer Verliebt o.ä... :-|_


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Juli 2011)

hmm, 4 T-Shirts, 3 Sweatshirts, eine kurze und eine Lange Hose und ein braun karriertes Sacko mit Ellenbogenflicken. Bin zu faul Bilder zu machen oder rauszusuchen


----------



## MrBrownie (23. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eig wollt ich noch n Polo dazu aber ich will ja den geldbeutel meiner Eltern nicht zu sehr strapazieren


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. Juli 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Joker, du musst doch mittlerweile einen VIP Account bei Amazon haben... xD


Das hoffe ich doch 



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Gullivers Reisen, der ist bestimmt lustig, den möcht ich mir demnächst mal ausleihen.


Also für meine Family war es ein richtig guter Familienfilm. Wir haben uns richtig gut unterhalten gefühlt.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im 43, dabei hab ich eigentlich eher 44. Aber man findet die Teile ja nirgendwo in 44. 
Und teilweise wird behauptet, dass die zu groß ausfallen, also bin ich mal optimistisch


----------



## schneemaus (24. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War meine Lieblings-CD als Kind und, wie mir mal aufgefallen ist, meine allererste CD überhaupt. Hab ich mit 6 oder 7 Jahren geschenkt bekommen, nachdem ich die gehört hab und so schön fand. Wenn ich's jetzt wieder höre, weiß ich auch wieder, warum *_* "Eis im September" fand ich damals schon total toll <3


----------



## Dracun (24. Juli 2011)

Süße da hab ich die DVD von hier genau wie von dem 2ten Musical
http://www.amazon.de/Peter-Maffay-Tabaluga-Lilli-Live/dp/B000JUBBEK/ref=pd_sim_m_5
&
http://www.amazon.de/Peter-Maffay-Tabaluga-verschenkte-Gl%C3%BCck/dp/B00011MK7Y/ref=pd_sim_m_9

Höhö


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Juli 2011)

Neue Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (24. Juli 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Süße da hab ich die DVD von hier genau wie von dem 2ten Musical
> http://www.amazon.de.../ref=pd_sim_m_5
> &
> http://www.amazon.de.../ref=pd_sim_m_9
> ...



Die DVD interessiert mich nicht so - fand die CD für mich persönlich wichtiger, weil ich mir die auf meinen iPod ziehen kann und so im Bett hören kann oder die CD ins Auto packen kann... Von daher ist das mit der DVD für mich nicht so wichtig =)


----------



## iggeblackmoore (24. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: http://www.amazon.de...11510448&sr=8-1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: http://www.amazon.de...11510486&sr=1-1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle:http://www.amazon.de...11510551&sr=1-1


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juli 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Joker, du musst doch mittlerweile einen VIP Account bei Amazon haben... xD
> 
> Gullivers Reisen, der ist bestimmt lustig, den möcht ich mir demnächst mal ausleihen.



vieleicht braucht joker die dvd vom digipack nicht und schickt sie dir oder die digital copy ^^


----------



## Magogan (25. Juli 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Joker, du musst doch mittlerweile einen VIP Account bei Amazon haben... xD


Gibt doch nur Amazon Prime und das kostet jährlich Geld, kann sich also jeder holen


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Juli 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Gibt doch nur Amazon Prime und das kostet jährlich Geld, kann sich also jeder holen



Ohja, Amazon Prime ist super! Nicht nur, dass man immer schnellsten Versand hat, man spart sogar noch Geld statt etwas dafür zu bezahlen 

btw:

Freitag bei Amazon.co.uk bestellt, Montag früh da. Was ein Service! )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linija (25. Juli 2011)

Ein Helix-Piercing =)


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2011)

Fable III DLC: Verräterfeste-Questpaket. Juhu, endlich einen Robo-Hund


----------



## tonygt (25. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Fable III DLC: Verräterfeste-Questpaket. Juhu, endlich einen Robo-Hund



Ist der DLC besser als dsa Hauptgame ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3


----------



## Sabito (25. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [Bier]
> 
> <3



Jaaa, gutes Bier, trink ich gerne.^^


----------



## vollmi (25. Juli 2011)

Mein Paket ist angekommen. Unter anderem mit dem Inhalt 
Hakarl:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ganz viel Skyr:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. Juli 2011)

Ja, nom... ich sage mal lieber nicht wie das aussieht 

Hab drei neue Sachen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Neues Pickset, nachdem ich mein altes in Holland liegen habe lassen...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

* Creative HS-450 Multimedia Headset schwarz*


1 zu 1 garantie tausch  aber mensch war das alte headset im arsch was vorher bei winamp maximale lautstärke war ist jetzt mit dem selben aber neuen headset gerade mal 20% lautstärken einstellung und die bässe und höhen sind auch wieder verständlich
nur drückt es noch leicht auf die ohren weil neu ^^


----------



## Tilbie (25. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

für WII


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. Juli 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Gibt doch nur Amazon Prime und das kostet jährlich Geld, kann sich also jeder holen


Wegen Prime bist Du noch kein A-Kunde. Ich habe übrigens kein Prime, da ich keinen Nutzen drin sehe.


----------



## Legendary (25. Juli 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, nom... ich sage mal lieber nicht wie das aussieht
> 
> Hab drei neue Sachen:
> 
> ...



Wozu hast du ein Lockpick Set? Willste etwa fremde Schlösser knacken?


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juli 2011)

vieleicht will er in fremden leuten wohnungen deren blumen giessen ohne haustürschlüssel ^^


----------



## tonygt (25. Juli 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, nom... ich sage mal lieber nicht wie das aussieht
> 
> Hab drei neue Sachen:
> 
> ...



Mich würd viel eher intressieren warum er einen Löwen hat


----------



## BlizzLord (25. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Mich würd viel eher intressieren warum er einen Löwen hat



Natürlich um die Tauben vom Dach zu verscheuchen ist doch total logisch.


----------



## vollmi (25. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Mich würd viel eher intressieren warum er einen Löwen hat



Wohl um ihn mit Äpfeln zu füttern


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juli 2011)

vieleicht ist ein ein bild von nem löwn ^^


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2011)

Warscheinlich isses nur ein LION Schokoriegel.


----------



## EspCap (25. Juli 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wozu hast du ein Lockpick Set? Willste etwa fremde Schlösser knacken?



Naw, mir macht das einfach Spaß. Und ich knacke natürlich nur eigene Schlösser.

Der Löwe ist der Löwe von Mac OS X Lion


----------



## tonygt (25. Juli 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naw, mir macht das einfach Spaß. Und ich knacke natürlich nur eigene Schlösser.
> 
> Der Löwe ist der Löwe von Mac OS X Lion



OHH schade ich dachte du hast dir jetzt nen Löwen angeschafft und mich schon auf Bilder im Haustier Thread gefreut 

BTT Was ich neues hab is ne Verkrampfte Wade


----------



## MasterXoX (26. Juli 2011)

Ne geile Jeans und ein schniekes T-Shirt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juli 2011)

hübscher hausschuh shakari


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

Nochmal, mein Nick ist ShIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIkAAAARRRIIIII. Und danke, ich bezahle aber normalerweise keine 40 &#8364; für Hausschuhe.  

Wenn einer irgendwann mit Shakira kommt hau ich ihn, ganz ehrlich.


----------



## tonygt (26. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nochmal, mein Nick ist ShIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIkAAAARRRIIIII. Und danke, ich bezahle aber normalerweise keine 40 € für Hausschuhe.
> 
> Wenn einer irgendwann mit Shakira kommt hau ich ihn, ganz ehrlich.



Was verwedenst du auch Zahlen in deinem Shakari


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2011)

Die Klamotten sehen wirklich Hiphopper mässig aus Shakira. Voll cool 

Spass beiseite, die Schuhe würd ich mir wohl nicht anziehen und das Baseballcap, naja ist halt Geschmackssache.^^


----------



## Jordin (26. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn einer irgendwann mit Shakira kommt hau ich ihn, ganz ehrlich.


made my day^^



> naja ist halt Geschmackssache.^^


Einen schönen Menschen entstellt nix ...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (26. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und danke, ich bezahle aber normalerweise keine 40 € für Hausschuhe.


Irgendwann ist es immer das erste Mal!


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juli 2011)

naja sah halt aus wie nen hausschuh aus ^^ aber wahrscheinlich ist das jetzt mode hausschuhe zu tragen bei den jugendlichen 

* Sh1k4ri *


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nochmal, mein Nick ist ShIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIkAAAARRRIIIII. Und danke, ich bezahle aber normalerweise keine 40 € für Hausschuhe.
> 
> Wenn einer irgendwann mit Shakira kommt hau ich ihn, ganz ehrlich.



Ich hab am Anfang auch ganz oft Shakira gelesen. Ist einfach so drin. Irgendwann hab ich aber mal ganz genau hingeguckt ^^


BTT:
Nen Haufen Ritter Sport Schokolade und Schlümpfe von Haribo im Schrank. Vaddern war am Wochenende beim Fabrikverkauf.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> naja sah halt aus wie nen hausschuh aus ^^ aber wahrscheinlich ist das jetzt mode hausschuhe zu tragen bei den *jugendlichen *
> 
> *  Sh1k4ri  *



DANKE für das Kompliment 

Nein, die Schuhe sind einfach super bequem. Dazu sind sie auch nicht dick (besonder jetzt im Sommer), man kann schnell reinschlüpfen und einfach los. Nicht lange Schnürsenkel binden (bevor die Frage kommt: Ja ich kanns  ) und sehen dann auch noch toll aus.


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juli 2011)

axxo du meinst slipper ^^

habe die in leder für die arbeit in schwarz und braun


----------



## EspCap (26. Juli 2011)

Gerade dem UPS-Boten mein iPhone in die Hand gedrückt. Bis das wieder da ist, muss mein altes Razr V3 herhalten <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (26. Juli 2011)

Hey! Ich hatte die gleichen Schuhe Sharika! Sind qualitativ ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2011)

Logitech Compact K300 nach Empfehlung von Brille^^ für lächerliche ~ 20 Euro. Genau das was ich brauche 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Hey! Ich hatte die gleichen Schuhe *Sharika!* Sind qualitativ ganz in Ordnung.



Ihr wollt mich doch ärgern oder ?


----------



## H2OTest (26. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ihr wollt mich doch ärgern oder ?



Nein Sh4k1ri wir doch nicht

kaputt Schuhe hab ich neu und langeweile !


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Logitech Compact K300 nach Empfehlung von Brille^^ für lächerliche ~ 20 Euro. Genau das was ich brauche
> [...]


\o/

Achja, eig nix neues, aber im Keller die blaue Edition wiedergefunden^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Nein Sh4k1ri wir doch nicht



Ja ja... 

B2T:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Klasse Dinger, war erst skeptisch wegen In-Ear (ist net so mein Ding) aber doch sehr angenehm oder der Sound ist noch besser als bei den iPod Kopfhörern.


----------



## Fauzi (26. Juli 2011)

Wie viel hast du für die Dinger bezahlt?

Ich habe mir heute gerade diese hier bestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin sehr gespannt. In den reviews nur gutes zu lesen. Und für 20 Euro ein recht cooler Preis, wenn Sie das halten wo gepreist wird. 
Herstellerlink: Klick!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

Genau so viel.  Schauen auch sehr schick aus, ich denke mal da wird kein großer Unterschied sein. 

Bei Media Markt gekauft, im Netz findest die sicher für weniger &#8364;onen, aber ich hab keine Lust zu warten.

Edit: Hier für 12-17 &#8364;.


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Juli 2011)

Nen RoM Clown Pet Code gewonnen im Buffed.de Gewinnspiel.
Verpackt als geniale Eintrittskarte. 

Spiel das Spiel zwar nicht aber sieht ganz nett aus die Karte.
Mal sehen wie ich den Code unter die Leute bring.


----------



## Fauzi (26. Juli 2011)

Ja, günstiger geht immer. 
Bin gespannt wie die klingen. Brauche Sie eh erst nächste Woche von demher..
Aber ich weiss nicht wie man gegnüber Inears skeptisch sein kann. Das sind die geilsten Kopfhörer! 
Da ich bald wieder mit Pendeln anfange ist es das geilste wenn im Zug Kinder schreien und Omas über Kuchen reden die Dinger reinzustöpseln und nichtsmehr mitzukriegen.
Und das geniale, die Mitmenschen hören nichtmal deinen Sound (vielleicht ein bisschen). Was es ja leider oft genug gibt <.<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Ja, günstiger geht immer.
> Bin gespannt wie die klingen. Brauche Sie eh erst nächste Woche von demher..
> Aber ich weiss nicht wie man gegnüber Inears skeptisch sein kann. Das sind die geilsten Kopfhörer!
> Da ich bald wieder mit Pendeln anfange ist es das geilste wenn im Zug Kinder schreien und Omas über Kuchen reden die Dinger reinzustöpseln und nichtsmehr mitzukriegen.
> Und das geniale, die Mitmenschen hören nichtmal deinen Sound (vielleicht ein bisschen). Was es ja leider oft genug gibt <.<



Ich hatte seit Jahren immer die Apple Dinger und war rundum zufrieden, nun hab ich aber auf einem keinen Sound mehr. Deswegen hab ich halt mal bissl rumgeguckt, und die sind mir sofort ins Auge gesprungen. Ich mag halt keine Sachen in meinem Ohr auf Dauer haben, ist für mich einfach unangenehm. Aber es geht, und schon bei geringer Lautstärker ist der Sound super und angenehm.


----------



## Fauzi (26. Juli 2011)

Nun möchte ich die Inears schon Zuhause liegen haben, das letzte mal als ich Inears hatte war vor 3 Jahren und seit dem niemehr wirklich gebraucht darum hab ichs grad sein lassen mit MP3.
Hole aber heute noch mein neues iPhone, und am liebsten möcht ich grad mit dem sounden beginnen! 

Dampfende Kacke nochmal! ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

Tja, gepriesen sei da der Elektronik"fach"handel. ^^

B2T: EVENTUELL ne Konzertkarte für "The Blanks", Ted mal live sehen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WA26qeLJ2Ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Boa wär das geil.


----------



## Slayed (26. Juli 2011)

Karten fürs X-Mas Konzert von Frei.Wild in Frankfurt <3


----------



## EspCap (26. Juli 2011)

Wenn ihr ordentliche InEars sucht, schaut euch mal die beyerdynamic DTX 71 iE an. Hab ich jetzt seit ein paar Wochen und bin recht zufrieden. Für den Preis unschlagbar.


----------



## Legendary (26. Juli 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wenn ihr ordentliche InEars sucht, schaut euch mal die beyerdynamic DTX 71 iE an. Hab ich jetzt seit ein paar Wochen und bin recht zufrieden. Für den Preis unschlagbar.



Kosten natürlich auch ne hübsche Stange Kohle...für mich wärs was weil ich an Audiogeräten grundsätzlich nicht spare, da Musik das wundervollste ist was wir haben und ich sie in voller Qualität genießen will.    Mit Sennheiser Kopfhörern habe ich auch schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht, ich mag InEar allerdings überhaupt nicht.


Grad 20 Euro von Oma bekommen, ist trotz eigenen Gehalts immer wieder nice, dafür kauf ich mir erstmal Bier.


----------



## EspCap (26. Juli 2011)

Glaub mir, das ist noch relativ wenig für InEars... da kann man noch einen deutlich größeren Haufen Kohle ausgeben. Und perfekt sind die Dinger auch lange nicht. 

Aber soweit das möglich ist gebe ich für Sound-Equipment auch lieber mehr aus. Gute Musik muss in guter Qualität genossen werden.


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Juli 2011)

Ich habe auch was neues...auch wenn es sehr alt ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



inkl. aller Kabel, ein 2. Controller und den Spielen "Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past" und "Mario Kart" 

Ich wollte mir schon lange nen SNES holen. 

Hat wer ne Empfehlung wo man gut Spiele her bekommt/tauschen kann abseits von eBay und Flohmärkten?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Glaub mir, das ist noch relativ wenig für InEars... da kann man noch einen deutlich größeren Haufen Kohle ausgeben. Und perfekt sind die Dinger auch lange nicht.
> 
> Aber soweit das möglich ist gebe ich für Sound-Equipment auch lieber mehr aus. Gute Musik muss in guter Qualität genossen werden.



Ja, aber für Unterwegs ? Wenn ich innen Urlaub fahre nimm ich meine 80 € Sennheiser mit, da höre ich dann auch inner Umgebung nix. Für In-Ears sind 30 € das Maximum.


----------



## MasterXoX (26. Juli 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Ich habe auch was neues...auch wenn es sehr alt ist
> 
> 
> 
> Hat wer ne Empfehlung wo man gut Spiele her bekommt/tauschen kann abseits von eBay und Flohmärkten?



Ich glaube da kannst du mal den User Dracun fragen, glaube der ist so nen Sammler


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juli 2011)

in ears mal probiert aber passen mir nichts in ohr ^^

1,25 liter cola zero
1 packung milchschnitten

1 tv zeitung


----------



## Fauzi (26. Juli 2011)

Bei meinen sind jetzt zum Beispiel 4 verschieden Grosse aufsätze dabei. Verspricht das für jedes Ohr etwas dabei ist


----------



## EspCap (26. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ja, aber für Unterwegs ? Wenn ich innen Urlaub fahre nimm ich meine 80 &#8364; Sennheiser mit, da höre ich dann auch inner Umgebung nix. Für In-Ears sind 30 &#8364; das Maximum.



Natürlich für unterwegs, wofür denn sonst? Für Zuhause hab ich DT770 Pro (auch tolle Teile). Natürlich sollte man die dann nicht irgendwo liegen lassen, sonst geht's aufs Geld. Aber solche 30 Euro Dinger... da tun mir die Ohren weh.

PS: Mit den InEars höre ich übrigens auch praktisch nichts in der Umgebung. Super noise cancellation.


----------



## Dracun (26. Juli 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Hat wer ne Empfehlung wo man gut Spiele her bekommt/tauschen kann abseits von eBay und Flohmärkten?


Erst einmal herzlichen Glühstrumpf zu dem Erwerb dieses fulminanten Geräts  Möge es dir eine Unmengen an schöne Stunden besorgen. 
Kommen wir nun zu deiner Frage.

http://www.konsolenkost.de/ 
Kann ich empfehlen. Habe da mir auch schon das ein oder andere Stück Spielgeschichte dort gekauft und bin mit der Qualität und dem Service sehr zufrieden.
Ansonsten
gäbe es da noch
http://ebay.de/kleinanzeigen/
oder die örtlichen An & Verkäufe ... dort kann man immer gute bis sehr gute Schnäppchen machen, wenn man sich vorher einw einig über die Preise informiert. 

Ansonsten viel Spaß mit dem SNES 
Und tauschen musst du mal gucken. 

Aja ne gute Seite mit einem tollem Forum ist auch 
http://www.snesfreaks.com/

Gruß Dracun 

Edit:


MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich glaube da kannst du mal den User Dracun fragen, glaube der ist so nen Sammler


Ja ich bin ein Sammler  *höhö*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. Juli 2011)

Bin ich denn der letzte Mensch der seine Musik auf ner guten Anlage genießt?


----------



## MasterXoX (26. Juli 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Bin ich denn der letzte Mensch der seine Musik auf ner guten Anlage genießt?



Nope!

Hatte noch nie wirklich In Ears oder Apple Ohrdinger, und nen MP3/4/5/6/7 Player ala Eipott EiFohn hatte ich auch noch nie 

Wenn Musik dann nur im Auto, Anlage oder PC ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Bin ich denn der letzte Mensch der seine Musik auf ner guten Anlage genießt?



Wenn du deine Anlage immer im Rucksack hast, ja.


----------



## EspCap (26. Juli 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Bin ich denn der letzte Mensch der seine Musik auf ner guten Anlage genießt?



Keine Ahnung was du für Nachbarn hast oder in wo du lebst, aber ich kann (und will) nicht jeden Tag meine Musik laut über die Boxen laufen lassen. Wozu auch, wenn meine Kopfhörer einen nahezu perfekten Klang liefern.


----------



## Saji (26. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommt aber erst in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## Fauzi (26. Juli 2011)

ein Occassion iPhone 3g 16GB für 100CHF  Endlich wieder ein iFön nachdem mir meins gestohlen worden ist v.v


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. Juli 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du für Nachbarn hast oder in wo du lebst, aber ich kann (und will) nicht jeden Tag meine Musik laut über die Boxen laufen lassen. Wozu auch, wenn meine Kopfhörer einen nahezu perfekten Klang liefern.



Das mit dem Wohnen ist natürlich ein Argument. Aber wer sagt denn das die Musik dir direkt die Ohren wegdröhnen muss?
Ich habe eine hohe Meinung von meinem Gehörsinn und möchte ihn auch weiterhin behalten. Ich wohne in einem Zweifamilienfachwerkhaus mit sehr dünnen Wänden und Beschwerden musste ich mir noch nie anhören.

@Shakali 
Das bezog sich mehr auf die Aussage mit den Kopfhörern zuhause.

EDIT: Aber mal was zum Thema




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Film war krank und verstörend, was aber auf keinen Fall negativ gemeint sein soll.
Hab glaub ich noch nie einen spannenderen und gruseligeren Film gesehen und das Ende regte mich wirklich zum Nachdenken an.


----------



## Kamsi (27. Juli 2011)

ein neues paint bild ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls ich die nächsten tage nicht mehr on bin und poste dann hat er mich getötet und meine leiche verscharrt ^^


----------



## Arni4k (27. Juli 2011)

Gestern neuen PC bekommen, am Sonntag nachmittag bestellt, Montag morgen raus gegangen, Dienstag mittag kam des (kleine) Große aber feine Paket an


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2011)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ihr könnt mich alle mal, ich poste hier nie wieder was im Thread. 


Aber trotzdem geil gemacht @Kamsi


----------



## Saalia (27. Juli 2011)

Samsung Galaxy S2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach unfassbar gut dieses telefon. nichts ruckelt, alles läuft total rund und wie aus einem guss...

nicht zu unrecht hat es von chip 97% bekommen


----------



## Rayon (27. Juli 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> Samsung Galaxy S2



*neid*, das kommt bei mir wohl erst um Dezember rum :-)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2011)

50 € von der Großtante, einfach so.  

Für was werden die wohl draufgehen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. Juli 2011)

Auch wenns vielleicht nicht die allerneuste Technik ist, inzwischen ist das Ding zumindest bezahlbar:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. Juli 2011)

2 Liter selbst angesetzten Kaffeeschnaps.


----------



## Ol@f (27. Juli 2011)

externe Festplatte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Langsam werd ich meinen Mediamarktgutschein los... Evtl. find ich ja demnächst einen an der Kasse, der den gegen Geld eintauscht.


----------



## Jordin (28. Juli 2011)

... YaY ...  ... Freude ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 	und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Vorsicht - ich bin bewaffnet!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2011)

Baahahaha Vans und Cap sind da, dazu hab ich noch (umsonst!!!!) das neue Fuze Magazin bekommen UND ein kleines Handtuch. 

I &#9829; U Impericon


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute bestellt. Endlich mal einen Ansporn, meine Echsenmenschen Stadt weiter zu bauen. 
Der kommt dann sofort ins Söldnergebäude 

Edit: Ich glaube, nach dem heutigen Tag, bin ich pleite.

Storm of Magic ftw!


----------



## Fauzi (28. Juli 2011)

Echsenmenschenstadt? o.O


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Echsenmenschenstadt? o.O


Klar, die Tempelwachen, Skinks etc. sind ja keine Wilden o_O


----------



## Fauzi (28. Juli 2011)

Bahnhof!


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Bahnhof!



Ein Tabletop spiel.

http://www.games-wor...otCatGameStyle=

Figürchen zusammen kleben, bemalen und dann mit anderen auf Schlachtfeldern kämpfen.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (28. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ein Tabletop spiel.
> 
> http://www.games-wor...otCatGameStyle=
> 
> Figürchen zusammen kleben, bemalen und dann mit anderen auf Schlachtfeldern kämpfen.



Macht das Spass?


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Macht das Spass?



Schon ja. Aber, es ist halt nicht ein alltägliches Hobby. 

Irgendwann kann man es nichtmehr sehen.


----------



## Legendary (28. Juli 2011)

Ein Samsung Galaxy S2 wäre besser gewesen.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube für ein iPhone 4 als Austauschgerät im Rahmen der Garantie ein Galaxy S2 zu bekommen gestaltet sich eher als schwierig


----------



## Legendary (28. Juli 2011)

Naja...ich glaub wenn du gesagt hättest, dass du ein iFön hast, hätte dir Samsung aus Mitleid ein Galaxy geschenkt...


----------



## EspCap (28. Juli 2011)

Haben die ja sogar wirklich schon mal gemacht, ich weiß. Aber hey - am Dienstag wurde mein altes iPhone abgeholt, heute kam ein brandneues an. Und der Support lief über Apple's Reperaturzentrum in Holland. Das sollen andere erstmal nachmachen.


----------



## zoizz (28. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4GB DDR3-1600


----------



## Healor (28. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Heute bestellt. Endlich mal einen Ansporn, meine Echsenmenschen Stadt weiter zu bauen.
> Der kommt dann sofort ins Söldnergebäude



Gibts Bilder deiner Stadt oder ein WIP?

Bin gerade dabei eine Taverne mit angrenzender Braurerei zu bauen. Das Erdgeschoss steht bereits, das Fachwerk ist halb fertig.

Habe gestern mal Bildchen von einem meiner früheren Werke gemacht. Ein Fachwerkhaus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und neu hab ich heute einen Staatspreis vom oberbayrischen Regierungspräsidenten bekommen 
Als Geschenk noch einen USB Stick und nen Geldbetrag obendrauf hihi


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2011)

Healor schrieb:


> Gibts Bilder deiner Stadt oder ein WIP?
> 
> Bin gerade dabei eine Taverne mit angrenzender Braurerei zu bauen. Das Erdgeschoss steht bereits, das Fachwerk ist halb fertig.
> 
> ...



Die Stadt lebt leider erst auf einem Blatt mit Bleistift Häusern. 

Aber, wenn wir dann (endlich) Zeit finden, um zusammen zu basteln, wird sie vom Papier auf die Platte kommen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Sieht verdammt schick aus  
Spielst du Imperium/Bretonia oder wolltest du nur ein schönes Gelände machen?
Achja, Watchmen auf DVD, wollte ich mir schon länger mal holen.


----------



## Healor (28. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Die Stadt lebt leider erst auf einem Blatt mit Bleistift Häusern.
> 
> Aber, wenn wir dann (endlich) Zeit finden, um zusammen zu basteln, wird sie vom Papier auf die Platte kommen.



Ist denke ich ganz normal. Irgendwann, wenn du mal anfängst kannst du nicht mehr aufhören bis deine "Hirnskizze" auf der Platte steht 




Grüne schrieb:


> Sieht verdammt schick aus
> Spielst du Imperium/Bretonia oder wolltest du nur ein schönes Gelände machen?



Danke 
Eigentlich verarsche ich unsere Bretonen und Imperiumsspieler immer, weil es erbärmliche Mänschänz sind 
Mir gefallen die Gebäude so gut und es lassen sich so viele Ideen umsetzen mit dem Warhammer Gebäudestil. Dazu ist es eine nette Abwechslung zum ständigen Figuren bemalen und umbauen.

Spiele übrigens sterbliches Chaos und Orks & Goblins


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Healor schrieb:


> [...]
> Danke
> Eigentlich verarsche ich unsere Bretonen und Imperiumsspieler immer, weil es erbärmliche Mänschänz sind
> Mir gefallen die Gebäude so gut und es lassen sich so viele Ideen umsetzen mit dem Warhammer Gebäudestil. Dazu ist es eine nette Abwechslung zum ständigen Figuren bemalen und umbauen.
> ...


Ich konnte mich bei Warhammer oder auch sonst bei so Sachen nie mit Menschen anfreunden, weil abgesehen davon, dass es so normal ist, kann ich die nicht gut bemalen, ich tu mich da bei Echsenmenschen oder Skaven leichter


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2011)

Healor schrieb:


> Ist denke ich ganz normal. Irgendwann, wenn du mal anfängst kannst du nicht mehr aufhören bis deine "Hirnskizze" auf der Platte steht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir bauen auch, eine Echsenmenschenstadt + Dschungel und Strand. Aber, da die Menschengebäude halt doch sehr cool aussehen, haben wir beschlossen, eine "Kolonie" in der Nähe des Strandes zu bauen.
Ich hoffe, dass wir in einer Woche Zeit finden, sonst fang ich alleine an.


----------



## MasterXoX (28. Juli 2011)

Ich sehe keine Bilder


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Boaah so ein krasses Album, und sie ist soooo schön. <3

 (Entspricht schon so meiner Traumfrau ^^)


----------



## Legendary (28. Juli 2011)

Die sieht aus wie...SHAKRIA! 

Hab se mal gegoogelt...also wirklich schön, naja. Sie sieht gut aus aber schön ist sie jetzt nicht besonders.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2011)

Wenn schon mich ärgern, dann richtig. 

Liegt alles im Auge des Betrachters, ich schreibe ja nicht "sie ist für jeden auf der Welt die alleralleraller schönste Frau, oder ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ey komm, die is doch süß xD

(btw: jede Frau auf der Welt ist was besonderes.  )


----------



## Yodaku (28. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alles was auf dem Bild silber ist is bei meiner schwarz und beim Lack sieht man die Holzmaserung ein bisschen durch... find leider kein bild von meiner 
Dazu noch en 30 Watt verstärker und en Gigbag

...da ihrs grad vom warhammer tabletop habt, ich hab mir vor en paar jahren mal das Einsteigerset (Angriff auf den Schädelpass, oder so?!) gekauft. Weiß einer wo ich solche figuren verkaufen/tauschen kann. 
Bisher hab ich das noch nie wirklich gespielt, aber die Goblins würd ich gern behalten da ich demnächst mich mal genauer damit befassen werde 
Naja die Zwerge allerdings kann ich überhaupt nicht gebrauchen, hab sie zwar schon aus dem rahmen gelöst weil ich mal mit nem Freund gespielt hab aber ich denke die kann man trotzdem noch verkaufen oder?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider schon durch gezockt. :/


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (28. Juli 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Film ist jeden Cent wert! Allein schon wegen Christoph Walz in seiner genialen Rolle. 

b2t: meinen neuen Indoor-Heli den ich gleich wieder zurückschicken durfte.


----------



## BlizzLord (28. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn schon mich ärgern, dann richtig.
> 
> Liegt alles im Auge des Betrachters, ich schreibe ja nicht "sie ist für jeden auf der Welt die alleralleraller schönste Frau, oder ?
> 
> ...



Nene Ellie hat schon was(ich liebe diese Frisur :>)
Und sie ist eine der einzigen Musiker die Live besser als auf Platte singen.

Und jeder Mann ist gleich!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

"eine der einzigen" ? 

Achja, hab Schokolade gefunden *omnomnom*


----------



## BlizzLord (29. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> "eine der einzigen" ?



Ach lass mich!
einige der wenigen so zufrieden? 

Aus protest lass ich den Fehler jetzt drinne!


----------



## tonygt (29. Juli 2011)

Grad mein Bashguard und 36 Zähne Kettenblatt angekommen. Jetzt nur noch auf das 22 Z Blatt warten und dann noch ne Kettenführung finden und dann hab ich ne 2 Fach Kurbel
Für alle die net wissen was nen Bashguard ist, hier nen Bild das meinem ähnlich sieht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. Juli 2011)

Und wofür braucht man sowas?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2011)

Kann nur fürn Bike sein.


----------



## EspCap (29. Juli 2011)

War auch meine Vermutung, aber wer weis


----------



## tonygt (29. Juli 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> War auch meine Vermutung, aber wer weis



Hmm für was könnte es denn sonst sein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2011)

Ne komische Frisbee ?


----------



## tonygt (29. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ne komische Frisbee ?



So ne schwere Frisbee ist glaube ich etwas unpraktisch, um sie zu werfen, abgesehen davon das sie auch deutlich kleiner ist als ne Frisbee ^^


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Grad mein Bashguard und 36 Zähne Kettenblatt angekommen. Jetzt nur noch auf das 22 Z Blatt warten und dann noch ne Kettenführung finden und dann hab ich ne 2 Fach Kurbel
> Für alle die net wissen was nen Bashguard ist, hier nen Bild das meinem ähnlich sieht
> 
> 
> ...



Fachkraft unter sich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 +  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (29. Juli 2011)

Test -.-
edit: aha jetzt gehts aufeinmal ohne bild ._.
gnaaah

double edit:
dann halt ohne Bild

55W Xenon-Scheinwerfer Birne Set -
2 X H4 60/55 Watt Abblendlicht / Fernlicht Glühbirnen
2 X 501 / W5W Seitenlicht Birnen


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

Tolle Tastatur, danke nochmal GrüneBrille für die Empfehlung 
Reingestöpselt, läuft. Ohne Software, ohne alles und die Tasten sind butterweich, für mikrige 20 Euro. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (29. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 2.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (29. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Tolle Tastatur, danke nochmal GrüneBrille für die Empfehlung
> Reingestöpselt, läuft. Ohne Software, ohne alles und die Tasten sind butterweich, für mikrige 20 Euro.
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, die hab ich auch seit einer Woche 
Die ist echt nice


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Hehe, die hab ich auch seit einer Woche
> Die ist echt nice



Mir gefällt auch das schlichte Design, leuchtet zwar im Dunkeln aber keine 100 Multifunktionstasten die eh kein Schwein braucht.
Und wenn man das doch mal ausprobieren will, hat man wie am Laptop diese FN Funktionen. So besteht auch nicht die Gefahr ausversehen irgendwas auszulösen. ^^

Die rund 20 Euro sind ihr Geld wirklich wert.


----------



## EspCap (29. Juli 2011)

Nochmal die selben Schuhe wie vor ein paar Tagen, nur diesmal in der richtigen Größe, 44  
(43 war doch ein wenig eng und ich hab sie dann zum Glück doch noch in der passenden gefunden )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (29. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der nächste Versuch, diesmal wieder einer von Amewi nachdem mich der Revell Heli so sehr enttäuschte.


----------



## MasterXoX (29. Juli 2011)

@Saji

Erzähl mir dann mal wie der so ist! (Nach ca. 5 Tagen benutzung^^)
Meiner gibts langsam den Geist auf und bräuchte auch einen neuen


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (29. Juli 2011)

Ich hab da was Neues..... eine fiese Erkältung! Will wer tauschen? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (29. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Mir gefällt auch das schlichte Design, leuchtet zwar im Dunkeln aber keine 100 Multifunktionstasten die eh kein Schwein braucht.
> Und wenn man das doch mal ausprobieren will, hat man wie am Laptop diese FN Funktionen. So besteht auch nicht die Gefahr ausversehen irgendwas auszulösen. ^^
> 
> Die rund 20 Euro sind ihr Geld wirklich wert.



Ja, für 20 € ist die echt top!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Tolle Tastatur, danke nochmal GrüneBrille für die Empfehlung
> Reingestöpselt, läuft. Ohne Software, ohne alles und die Tasten sind butterweich, für mikrige 20 Euro.
> 
> [Bild]


Immer gerne doch 
Meinem Vater hab ich die gleiche empfohlen, der hatte die gleichen Ansprüche daran wie du, und er ist immer noch glücklich damit 
Achja, Super Smash Bros Brawl ist angekommen, verdammt macht das wieder Spaß!


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juli 2011)

Uh yeah, Gratz ^^ Wann hast du das bestellt, vorgestern? Dann wär die Hoffnung, dass es morgen kommt, ja relativ groß


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Uh yeah, Gratz ^^ Wann hast du das bestellt, vorgestern? Dann wär die Hoffnung, dass es morgen kommt, ja relativ groß


Danke :>
Und jo, hab ich, darfst also hoffen


----------



## Reflox (29. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (29. Juli 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> @Saji
> 
> Erzähl mir dann mal wie der so ist! (Nach ca. 5 Tagen benutzung^^)
> Meiner gibts langsam den Geist auf und bräuchte auch einen neuen



Mach ich doch gerne. Dann aber in meinem alten Thread. ^^ Will da eh noch ein Review zum Firestorm verfassen.


----------



## Alux (29. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Juli 2011)

In der stylischen Steelbook Edition mit "Der Exorzist"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (29. Juli 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist SO ein Scheißfilm...ich bereu es bis heute ihn gekauft zu haben. Ich wusste damals nicht, dass jeder noch so gott verdammt kurze Dialog gesungen wird. Leider sind DVDs zum Arsch abwischen zu hart.   


Was ich neu habe? WOCHENENDE!!!


----------



## Tilbie (29. Juli 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> In der stylischen Steelbook Edition mit "Der Exorzist"



Dia gleiche Maus hab ich auch! Unglaublich


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Juli 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Dia gleiche Maus hab ich auch! Unglaublich



Ich hab sie mir zum zweiten mal geholt und tu es auch noch ein drittes mal wenn's sein muss, super Teil!


----------



## LoLTroll (29. Juli 2011)

passt zum SNES letztens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (29. Juli 2011)

Supi  Hast dir mal meine Links angeschaut? 

Ich hoffe OVP


----------



## LoLTroll (29. Juli 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Supi  Hast dir mal meine Links angeschaut?
> 
> Ich hoffe OVP



Ja, danke. Aber 2. leider nein. Dafür für 3 Euro bei einem Garagenverkauf aus den Rippen geleihert.


----------



## Areos (29. Juli 2011)

hab mir nach 10 jahren ohne Cam mal wieder eine gegönnt:

Panasonic Lumix TZ10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (29. Juli 2011)

Immerhin LoLTroll ... immerhin  Hauptsache erst mal spielen


----------



## zoizz (29. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Am Wochenende dann rumschrauben


----------



## EspCap (29. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (29. Juli 2011)

War die TV-Version von heute 2015 sehr geschnitten? Kam irgendwie wie Stückware rüber


----------



## Alux (29. Juli 2011)

Ne neue Sig dank ZAM 

allerdings muss ich noch die Farben anpassen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (29. Juli 2011)

Hab dann heute noch kurz einen Panasonic 3D Blu-ray Player bei einem teilnehmenden Händler für die kostenlose Avatar Aktion gekauft. Dazu gab es dann noch gleich ein paar 3D BDs und HDMi Kabel in der Spezifikation 1.4.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juli 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> War die TV-Version von heute 2015 sehr geschnitten? Kam irgendwie wie Stückware rüber



Insgesamt fehlen *327 Sekunden (ca. 5,5 Minuten)* bei einer Gesamtzahl von *43 Schnitten*. 
Laufzeit der *ungekürzten Fassung* ohne Abspann: *1:38.21 Min*. 
Laufzeit der *gekürzten Fassung* ohne Abspann: *1:32.54 Min*. 
Die Laufzeitangaben stammen von der ungekürzten Fassung.

Für diesen Schnittbericht wurde die *gekürzte Ausstrahlung auf RTL 2 (FSK 12)* mit der *ungekürzten Ausstrahlung im ORF * verglichen.


----------



## orkman (30. Juli 2011)

Teemo Champion bei League of Legends 
10 euro paysafecard die draufging um wukong in LOL zu kaufen 
nen gebaeck (berliner) vom baecker
meine alte/neue frozen throne version die ich nun endlich zu meinem bnet account hinzufuegen konnte 
noch genug arbeit fuer meine examen


----------



## zoizz (30. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein erster Intel - aber an dem führt wohl seit einem Jahr kein Weg dran vorbei.


----------



## M_of_D (30. Juli 2011)

Hyper PGR Rolle ( 4 * 100 mm und 4* 90 mm)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Endlich *_*


----------



## Alux (30. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine SEEEEEEEHHRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR vernünftige Investition^^


----------



## Linija (31. Juli 2011)

Genau das werd ich gerade wieder los...xD


----------



## skyline930 (31. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*_* Einfach nur viel. zu. geil.


----------



## orkman (31. Juli 2011)

zum geburtstag hab ich bekommen : Razer Imperator Maus und Razer Carcharias Headset


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> zum geburtstag hab ich bekommen : Razer Imperator Maus und Razer Carcharias Headset



Alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jap Jap, 32 GB 

Mein alter hatte "nur" 8 GB, da musste ich dann immer entscheiden was rauf und was runter muss. Von Apps ganz zu schweigen, davon hatte ich nur PvZ drauf. ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (1. August 2011)

Ne Tischreservierung "definitiv mit Blick auf die Bühne" in Wuppertal - und das aus ner Entfernung von über 250km  Nachdem ich mal den Chef dran hatte, der gesagt hat, dass es DOCH in Ordnung sei, wenn wir erst um viertel nach 7 und nicht bis Punkt 7 da sein können, da sie am Donnerstag nach 7 eig. keine Reservierungen mehr annehmen. Da allerdings ne Freundin, die mitfährt, noch arbeiten muss, können wir das mit dem Punkt 7 halt nicht garantieren. Chef war aber so kulant, um dann zu sagen, dass wir auch bis spätestens halb 8 da sein können, wenn wir vorher anrufen ^^


Edit: Grad mal die Bilder auf der Homepage von der Bar, wo das Konzert stattfindet, angeguckt... Was is das denn fürn Edelschuppen? Ich freu mich jetz schon aufs Wasser für 5 Öcken :/


----------



## Alux (1. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank an die buffed Redaktion


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da meine alten Mercurial geklaut wurden... -.-

und dann noch das neue Album von Samy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. August 2011)

Dir wurden ein Paar Schuhe geklaut? Wie geht das denn?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. August 2011)

Ja, war bei nem Turnier vor ein paar Wochen. War kurz aufm Klo und die Jungs sind schon weiter gegangen, als ich wiederkam waren die Schuhe weg. Ich war noch eine Stunde aufm Platz und hab gefragt und gesucht, natürlich hatte keiner was gesehen. 

Lustig ist, dass die Schuhe schon 2 Jahre alt waren und sehr schmutzig.  Hätte so oder so neue gebraucht.


----------



## Tilbie (3. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*freu*


----------



## Saalia (3. August 2011)

endlich nen bluray player zu konditionen gefunden die mir gefallen 

und dazu direkt herr der ringe extended gekauft


----------



## Jordin (3. August 2011)

ne Idee!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*bowchickabowbow*


----------



## Konov (3. August 2011)

Schweiß der mir den Rücken runter bis in die Arschritze läuft 

Bei 26 Grad und gefühlten 42 Grad joggen ist einfach nur heftig. Ich transpiriere grad soviel, dass man von dem Schweiß halb Afrika ernähren könnte ^^


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2011)

joah und stell dir das mal mit ner football ausrüstung vor ... das steht mir noch bevor


----------



## Konov (3. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> joah und stell dir das mal mit ner football ausrüstung vor ... das steht mir noch bevor



Jo, viel Spass schonmal  Krankenwagen würd ich vorab bestellen. ^^


----------



## Sethia (3. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Schweiß der mir den Rücken runter bis in die Arschritze läuft
> 
> Bei 26 Grad und gefühlten 42 Grad joggen ist einfach nur heftig. Ich transpiriere grad soviel, dass man von dem Schweiß halb Afrika ernähren könnte ^^


Habt ihr das auch manchmal, dieses Gefühl, mehr Informationen erhalten zu haben als man haben möchte?


----------



## Konov (3. August 2011)

Sethia schrieb:


> Habt ihr das auch manchmal, dieses Gefühl, mehr Informationen erhalten zu haben als man haben möchte?



Hier gilt auch wie im wahren Leben, wegschauen, weghören oder gar wegsehen und glücklich sein 

Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten, ja, das Gefühl hab ich auch öfter mal


----------



## EspCap (3. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




<3 Amazon MP3


----------



## Kamsi (3. August 2011)

Sethia schrieb:


> Habt ihr das auch manchmal, dieses Gefühl, mehr Informationen erhalten zu haben als man haben möchte?



hoffentlich haste die unterhose gewechselt


----------



## tonygt (4. August 2011)

Endlich nen neuen Mp3 Player da ich meinen alten nach 5 Jahren verschlampt hab -.-"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. August 2011)

Sieht ja irgendwie minimal wie ein iPod Nano mit kleinerem Display aus


----------



## MasterXoX (5. August 2011)

Dafür aber um einiges billiger! still have money for food, problem apple? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. August 2011)

Have money for both, how 'bout that?


----------



## Alux (5. August 2011)

Ne Vorbestellung für Assassin´s Creed Revelations Collector´s Edition

http://www.amazon.de...12565643&sr=8-5


----------



## JokerofDarkness (5. August 2011)

BD-Käufe seit letzter Woche Freitag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. August 2011)

_Was ist denn eigentlich an dem Gerücht mit der "schlechten" Tonqualität bzw. dem Fehler bei Sucker Punch-BluRay dran?

Ansonsten : Sehr sehr gute Filme dabei - wie immer : Schick :-)_


----------



## JokerofDarkness (5. August 2011)

Man hört desöfteren ein Zirpen wenn man ganz genau hinhört. Wenn man es nicht genau weiß, dann würden es wohl nur die wenigsten Leute überhaupt hören. Sehr gut zu hören ist es um 01:19:25 und drumherum zu hören. Das gilt nur für den Extended Cut.


----------



## painschkes (5. August 2011)

_Alles klar - danke für die Info :-)_


----------



## Kamsi (5. August 2011)

joker kaufste direkt bei dem hersteller ein oder wo ? 

das sind doch mindestens blurays im werte von 300 euro ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. August 2011)

Nein, Joker wartet immer auf den Blu-Ray Lastwagen, und wartet drauf das sie vom Laster Fallen.


----------



## painschkes (5. August 2011)

_Ich geh mal eher von Angeboten aus - Amazon hat da seeeehr häufig seeeeehr viele im Angebot - MM/Saturn zieht/ziehen dann mit (oder umgekehrt) und schwupp..da kostet die BluRay "nurnoch" 8-12€._


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute Vorbestellt, am 16 September ist ja so weit.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (5. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> joker kaufste direkt bei dem hersteller ein oder wo ?


Hatte vergessen die Händler und Preise zu nennen - sorry!

Amazon.de (3 für 21€ Aktion):

Reine Nervensache
Reine Nervensache 2
Practical Magic
Miss Undercover
Silent Hill
Reine Fellsache
Briefe an Julia
Whisper
Die Girls von St. Trinian
Die Girls von St. Trinian 2
Im Tal der Superbabes
Plan B für die Liebe

Expert Bening:

127 Hours - 12,90€
Julia`s Eyes - 14,90€
Ich bin Nummer Vier - 14,90€

Amazon.de:

Hop - 12,90€
High Lane - 8,99€
Der Adler der neunten Legion - 14,90€
Sucker Punch - 21,99€

roteerdbeere.de:

Fronzier(s) Mediabook - 32€ (richtig dreckiges Horrorfilmchen )




Kamsi schrieb:


> das sind doch mindestens blurays im werte von 300 euro ^^


Somit keine 175€ und alles im grünen Bereich. Da erscheint ja noch so einiges diesen Monat und 6 Filme aus der 3 für 21€ Aktion fehlen auch noch.


----------



## EspCap (5. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Das Hemd, nicht den Gürtel oder so)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (6. August 2011)

die 3 für 21 aktion schon vorbei ?


----------



## painschkes (6. August 2011)

_Jain - hier gibts 3 für 25€ - Klick mich!

3 für 30€ : Klick mich!

5 für 30€ - Klick mich!_
_
Viel Spaß beim Stöbern :-)_


----------



## Kamsi (6. August 2011)

danke für links aber entweder habe ich die schon auf dvd oder die titel sind müll ^^

da wären die 3 für 21 besser gewesen ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (6. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> die 3 für 21 aktion schon vorbei ?


Nein - Einfach hier klicken und an den Preisen erfreuen.


----------



## Kamsi (6. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DVD wie man am Cover sieht ^^

5,55 bei real


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. August 2011)

Gestern noch gekauft bzw. geliefert bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Legendary - Saturn 9,99€ 
Mumford & Sons - cdwow.net 5,99€
Duke Nukem Forever - playasia ca. 16€


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. August 2011)

_Wow...das Mumford & Sons-Album ist nice! Viel Spaß damit :-) _


----------



## skyline930 (7. August 2011)

EVGA GeForce GTX500 Ti FPB & GeIL 4GB Black Dragon

<3

&#8364;: Nur bestellt, leider


----------



## Schrottinator (7. August 2011)

Nen Suchalgorithmus, den ich für Pfade verwenden kann. Jetzt noch für den Fall von Hindernissen aufbauen und etwas "säubern", dann habe ich schon einen wichtigen Teil der KI fertig geschrieben.


----------



## Dracun (7. August 2011)

Vorbestellt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (8. August 2011)

Sind da alle Teile drinne oder is das der neue Teil der kommen soll?
(btw. Monkey Island 3 hatte die beste Grafik)


----------



## BlizzLord (8. August 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Vorbestellt



Wieviele 100 Special Editions solls davon eigent. noch geben...?

Berühmte Lizens ausschlachten yay!


----------



## Kamsi (8. August 2011)

siehe star wars und herr der ringe

star war hat allein von den alten filmen 6 verschiedene fassungen und und der bluray im winter die 7te fassung

und hdr bekam mit der aktuellen bluray fassung die 8 oder 9te version


----------



## Konov (8. August 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Sind da alle Teile drinne oder is das der neue Teil der kommen soll?
> (btw. Monkey Island 3 hatte die beste Grafik)



Amazon.de sagt dazu:


> *Die Monkey Island - Special Edition Collection-Box* enthält zum ersten Mal die beliebten und originalgetreu überarbeiteten, digitalen Versionen von _The Secret of Monkey Island - Special Edition_ und _Monkey Island 2 - Special Edition: LeChuck’s Revenge_ für Xbox 360, PlayStation 3 und PC zum unschlagbaren Piratenpreis.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gnaah Band No. 5 zu der ich dieses Jahr noch gehe.... Und 2 kommen höchst wahrscheinlich noch dazu. :O

Aber 30STM Live Open Air... wat will man mehr.


----------



## Kamsi (8. August 2011)

hoffentlich hält sich das wetter ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> hoffentlich hält sich das wetter ^^


Alter keine dummen Sprüche jetzt. Ab 16 Uhr ist strahlender Sonnenschein über Hamburg und der Joker geht mit seiner Frau zum zweiten Mal auch zu 30STM. 

Shakira wir sehen uns


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. August 2011)

So ist das Joker, wobei man sich beim Hamburger Schietwetter nie sicher sein kann.

Aber Gott, wieso solls grade da regnen ?


----------



## Kamsi (9. August 2011)

er beschwert sich ja garnicht mehr wenn er shakira genannt wird ^^


----------



## Saalia (9. August 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Alter keine dummen Sprüche jetzt. Ab 16 Uhr ist strahlender Sonnenschein über Hamburg und der Joker geht mit seiner Frau zum zweiten Mal auch zu 30STM.
> 
> Shakira wir sehen uns



also wenn du dich mit shakira triffst würde ich die frau daheim lassen 

OT:
ne fette gehaltserhöhung in 2 etappen auf die nxt 6 monate


----------



## Kamsi (9. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ein netzteil für meinen ebookreader - jetzt kann ich bücher auch lesen unterwegs und während der akku aufgeladen wird und hoffe mal das aufladen geht damit schneller alt mit dem usb netzteil ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2011)

eBook ? Wieso kein Book ? Ist schöner und kostet kein Strom


----------



## Saalia (9. August 2011)

Solang die Preisbindung auch für ebooks gilt, sehe ich noch keinen vorteil in ebooks ausser platz.

um nicht vom topic abzudriften:

ne azubine die ne art hat sich zu artikulieren, dass ich mich ernsthaft frage wie die durchs bewerbungsgespräch gekommen ist -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2011)

eBook sind doch größer als normale Bücher oder nicht ?

Den Geruch von nem neuen Buch find ich einfach nur genial, das kann mir kein Gerät geben.


----------



## Saalia (9. August 2011)

ich meinte, dass man auf sonen reader 3 ebooks ziehen kann und nicht 3 bücher mit sich rumschleppen muss ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2011)

Wenn man 3 Bücher gleichzeitig liest ist es sicherlich sinnvoll. 

Aber genug OT.


----------



## Schrottinator (9. August 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> um nicht vom topic abzudriften:
> 
> ne azubine die ne art hat sich zu artikulieren, dass ich mich ernsthaft frage wie die durchs bewerbungsgespräch gekommen ist -.-



Typischer Kandidat für Tourette?


@Topic: Nen Drakensang Online Account. Bis jetzt ist das Spiel noch ganz spaßig und die Preise im Item Shop auch ok (trotz BigPoint). Mal schauen, wie es sich noch so entwickelt.


----------



## orkman (9. August 2011)

ne packung oreos und nesquik fruehstuecksbarren


----------



## Kamsi (9. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne neue maus da meine alte maus kaum noch scrollte und klickte ^^

und lest mal ne halbe stunde nen 2 kilo buch oder nen 500 gram ebookreader dann merkt ihrs


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und lest mal ne halbe stunde nen 2 kilo buch oder nen 500 gram ebookreader dann merkt ihrs



Was für Bücher ließt du denn ? xD


----------



## Kamsi (9. August 2011)

king

arena
last stand
um die 1300 bis 1400 seiten

abercrombie klingen triologie

800 seiten

kim harrison rachel morgen reihe

700 bis 800 seiten 

usw ^^


----------



## Healor (9. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+ kleines Stativ und noch bisschen Zubehör


----------



## Saalia (10. August 2011)

Ne Karte für Hannover 96 - FC Sevilla in der Euroleague quali 

das wird ein spass


----------



## Rayon (10. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für 0€


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. August 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> für 0€



Warst wohl in England unterwegs?


----------



## Rayon (10. August 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Warst wohl in England unterwegs?



Nö, genieße nur eine sehr angenehme Ausbildung mit ein bisschen Luxus


----------



## MasterXoX (10. August 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> Nö, genieße nur eine sehr angenehme Ausbildung mit ein bisschen Luxus



Darf man fragen: Ausbildung zu was?


----------



## Legendary (10. August 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> Nö, genieße nur eine sehr angenehme Ausbildung mit ein bisschen Luxus



Kenn ich, ich bekomme z.B. das gesamte Microsoft Portfolio an Software kostenlos, legal versteht sich.


----------



## Reflox (10. August 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Darf man fragen: Ausbildung zu was?



Ich rate mal und sage: Detailhandelsfachmann für Elekronische Medien.


----------



## Kamsi (10. August 2011)

also mediamarkt fachverkäufer ^^


----------



## Rayon (10. August 2011)

Klar, darf man^^

Bankkaufmann


----------



## EspCap (10. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Was für Bücher ließt du denn ? xD



Naja, keiner Ahnung was er so liest... aber der Campbell bzw. eigentlich fast jedes wissenschaftliche Basiswerk hat mal locker seine 1500-2000 Seiten und wiegt dann auch entsprechend. Nur leider fürchte ich, dass es den nicht in digitaler Form gibt :/ 

Zum Thema:

Die Bluray-Box wird verschenkt  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (10. August 2011)

Saftey Jacket zum Biken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (11. August 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> Klar, darf man^^
> 
> Bankkaufmann



Klingt unverschämt, aber etwas besonderes ist das auch nicht.  


Die Leute bei uns in der FOS Abschlussklasse, die nicht wussten was sie wollten oder eher nen durchschnittlichen Notenschnitt hatten, haben sich als Bankkaufleute beworben. ;D Muss aber nix heißen. :>


----------



## Rayon (11. August 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Die Leute bei uns in der FOS Abschlussklasse, die nicht wussten was sie wollten oder eher nen durchschnittlichen Notenschnitt hatten, haben sich als Bankkaufleute beworben. ;D Muss aber nix heißen. :>



Naja, jeder soll das machen was ihm Spaß macht - mir gefällts.  Ist aber schon eine angenehme Ausbildung muss ich sagen.


----------



## Edou (11. August 2011)

Stormwarrior - Heading Northe. <3 <3 <3 

Need for Speed: Most Wanted.


----------



## EspCap (11. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss jetzt einfach auch mal anfangen das zu schauen. Besonders nachdem ich das gesehen habe. Neil Grayston ist genial. 

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2011/08/11/eureka%E2%80%99s-neil-grayston-returns-to-warehouse-13-in-new-crossover-episode-on-syfy-monday-august-15/100183/


----------



## Konov (12. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Saftey Jacket zum Biken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cooooool


----------



## tonygt (12. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Cooooool



Danke war auch teuer jetzt kanns in Leogang rund gehen


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. August 2011)

Neue Monitore für's Heimstudio:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. August 2011)

Monitore? Sehen eher aus wie Boxen für mich. Oder Subwoofer? Monitore = Fachjargon? Entschuldige bitte die dumme Frage, würde es aber gerne wissen.


----------



## EspCap (12. August 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Monitore = Fachjargon? Entschuldige bitte die dumme Frage, würde es aber gerne wissen.



Japp. Das sind die Lautsprecher, die auf die Band/den Musiker selbst gerichtet sind, damit er selbst hört, was er singt/spielt. Viele Bands bzw. Sänger machen das aber auch per In-Ear-Monitoring, also mit Ohrhörern.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. August 2011)

Haben wir hier etwas the next Justin Bieber im Forum?


----------



## tonygt (12. August 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Haben wir hier etwas the next Justin Bieber im Forum?



Versteh ich nicht wie du bei Monitoren auf Justin Bieber kommst


----------



## Saalia (12. August 2011)

weil er lautsprecher kauft die musiker auf sich selber richten.. ergo hat er geschlussfolgert, dass er diese genau so benutzt, nämlich zum musik machen. Und justin bieber hat seine karriere bekanntlich im internet gestartet.

zurück zum topic:

1x Inglorious Basterds Bluray
1x Sin City extended Bluray
1x Davinci Code extended bluray
1x illuminati extended bluray

die letzten beiden gabs heute für 8,97 bei amazon


----------



## Tilbie (12. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

&


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (12. August 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> weil er lautsprecher kauft die musiker auf sich selber richten.. ergo hat er geschlussfolgert, dass er diese genau so benutzt, nämlich zum musik machen. Und justin bieber hat seine karriere bekanntlich im internet gestartet.



Aber Monitore benutzt eigentlich jeder Künstler, der Musik macht auch leute die gute Musik machen nicht wie Justin Bieber


----------



## painschkes (12. August 2011)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



__Bestellt - noch nicht da :-)_


----------



## EspCap (12. August 2011)

Nett, Glückwunsch


----------



## painschkes (12. August 2011)

_Danke - für den Preis kann man nu echt nichtsmehr sagen.

Hauptsächlich für meinen kleinen Bruder..aber gut..der kann ja nicht immer dran sein ;-)_
_
Ne Wii wird auch noch Folgen.. :-)_


----------



## EspCap (12. August 2011)

Bist du dir sicher? Würde ich jetzt definitiv nicht mehr kaufen... ich hab meine vor ein paar Monaten bei Amazon verscherbelt. Kinect wäre sicher spannender, aber ich habe zur Zeit einfach allgemein keine Zeit & Lust zum spielen.


----------



## painschkes (12. August 2011)

_Jup - mir macht wiederum die Box keinen Spaß mehr..zumindest derzeit.

Hab mir mal so die Spiele der Wii angeschaut..irgendwie ist da mehr was für mich bei - kann sein das ich zum Casual-Gamer mutiert bin.. :-o

Naja - mal schauen :-)_


----------



## EspCap (12. August 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Hab mir mal so die Spiele der Wii angeschaut..irgendwie ist da mehr was für mich bei - kann sein das ich zum Casual-Gamer mutiert bin.. :-o
> _



Same here. Und zwar enorm. Das Spiel das ich in den letzten Monaten am meisten gespielt habe ist Fruit Ninja auf dem iPhone, das war's O_o


----------



## Laxera (12. August 2011)

lol

mutiert ist gut, ich vermisse zur zeit bei spielen die "langzeit" motivation (ne stunde oder 2 und dann macht es mir oft keinen fun mehr....egal ob Fear (teil 1) oder zur zeit auch the witcher (vor allem weil ich ja nen "komplett" zocker bin - soll heißen: ich spiele jeden nebenauftrag den ich kriegen kann ^^))

mfg LAX
ps: was neues hatte ich vor 2 monaten, samsung Galaxy SII sag ich nur...einfach nur geil des dingens


----------



## Kamsi (12. August 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> 
> __Bestellt - noch nicht da :-)_



http://www2.saturn.de/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/main?storeId=12057&catalogId=11557&langId=-3&ok=T_NOVELTIES&uk=NOVELTIES_NINTENDO_3DS&WT.ac=NOVELTIES_NINTENDO_3DS_STARTSEITE

159 saturn ^^ aber da käm halt noch benzin und so dazu ^^


atm warte ich das der dhl mensch klingelt und mir mein amazon paket bringt wo folgendes drinne ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (12. August 2011)

_Naja - genausoviel kostet er bei Amazon - die 160,50€ sind nur wegen der 1,50€ Gebührdinges da.. ;-)

Ausserdem ist er ja , wie gesagt , hauptsächlich für meinen kleinen Bruder - wir brauchen ihn erst bis zur Einschulung - da ist noch genug Zeit (1 1/2 Wochen ca.) :-)_


----------



## Velynn (12. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine neue Sporttasche. Die Tasche ist sehr geräumig, ideal für mein Schwimmzeugs.


----------



## tonygt (12. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich nen Rucksack mit gescheiter Fullface halterung und Riemen zum befestigen von Knieprotektoren


----------



## Konov (12. August 2011)

Coole Tasche und cooler Rucksack. Sehen jedenfalls gut aus. ^^
Schlicht und robust. Find ich immer gut


----------



## Legendary (12. August 2011)

3 WOCHEN URLAUB!!


----------



## MasterXoX (12. August 2011)

Hmm  Jetzt ham se alle nen neuen Rucksack ^^
Hab den heute gekauft in dunkelgrau



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (12. August 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Hmm  Jetzt ham se alle nen neuen Rucksack ^^
> Hab den heute gekauft in dunkelgrau
> [...]



Der ist auch schick. Hätte ihn wohl eher sogar in der Farbe auf der Abbildung genommen statt in Dunkelgrau.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Der ist auch schick. Hätte ihn wohl eher sogar in der Farbe auf der Abbildung genommen statt in Dunkelgrau.



Hm, blau is nicht so meins


----------



## tonygt (12. August 2011)

LOL Acc 
Wer spielt mit mir ?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. August 2011)

Endlich nen neuen Fernseher!!!
Jetzt muss ich suchten bis ich umfall




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (12. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> LOL Acc
> Wer spielt mit mir ?


Kannst ja mal in der Lol-Unterforum hier im Forum nachschauen. Einfach mal deinen Beschwörernamen da beim "Buffed spielt Lol"-Thread reinstellen, dann wirst du geaddet bzw. kannst ja die andern dort adden 

BTT: Gleich ein geniales Abendessen *sabber*


----------



## H2OTest (12. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> LOL Acc
> Wer spielt mit mir ?



Ich, adde einfach Deejaydee und Amaise


----------



## tonygt (12. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich, adde einfach Deejaydee und Amaise



Okay bin aber grad noch am Downloaden ^^


----------



## H2OTest (12. August 2011)

achso


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. August 2011)

- 24 Dosen 2,5 Orginal Lemon
- 2 Flaschen Pfeffi &#9829;
- Zeltheringe
- Zeltspannschnürre
- Campingstuhl mit Bierhalter


----------



## Yodaku (12. August 2011)

Auf welches Festival gehts?


----------



## Healor (12. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Deanne (12. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine druckfrische Ausgabe des Tattoo-Sammelbandes, in dem ich mit 5 Seiten vertreten bin. Ich bin happy.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. August 2011)

" Tattoo-Sammelbandes" 

Wo bekommt man das her?


----------



## Deanne (12. August 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> " Tattoo-Sammelbandes"
> 
> Wo bekommt man das her?



In größeren Zeitschriftenläden. Es sollte eine Hobby- und Lifestyle-Ecke geben. Dort findet man alle möglichen Tattoo-Zeitschriften.


----------



## MasterXoX (13. August 2011)

Das sieht so aus als ob du da garnichts an hättest


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2011)

armee deane  jetzt wird sie nie wieder ruhe haben weil alle anschreiben ^^


----------



## Deanne (13. August 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Das sieht so aus als ob du da garnichts an hättest



Doch, da hab ich was an. :-)

Und nein, bisher kam gar nichts und damit rechne ich auch nicht. Selbst ingame bin ich von sowas bisher verschont geblieben.


----------



## MasterXoX (13. August 2011)

Aber sieht schick aus  Muss man ja sagen


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. August 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> weil er lautsprecher kauft die musiker auf sich selber richten.. ergo hat er geschlussfolgert, dass er diese genau so benutzt, nämlich zum musik machen. Und justin bieber hat seine karriere bekanntlich im internet



Eigentlich sind die Monitore (wie schon gesagt) fürs Studio und zwar zum Abhören, bzw. Abmischen von Studioaufnahmen etc im Producingbereich. Wovon gerade ausgegangen wird ist live-Monitoring, aber dafür würde ich mir eher anderes Equipment kaufen


----------



## Skatero (13. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tolles Album.

Am Montag kommen dann hoffentlich noch mehr.


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2011)

n neues mybuffed profilbild .. mit Brille mich überzeugt es eig nicht, wie findet ihr es?


----------



## Konov (13. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> n neues mybuffed profilbild .. mit Brille mich überzeugt es eig nicht, wie findet ihr es?



Wovon soll es denn überzeugen? Dass du ein Supermodel bist? 

Finds nicht schlecht.


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2011)

garnix, nur n Bild von mir ... das erste offizielle mit Brille, weil ich mich eig scheue das ding zu tragen ...


----------



## Skatero (13. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> garnix, nur n Bild von mir ... das erste offizielle mit Brille, weil ich mich eig scheue das ding zu tragen ...



Dann kauf dir doch Kontaktlinsen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. August 2011)

Yodaku schrieb:


> Auf welches Festival gehts?


SummerBreeze, und im September aufs Spirit from the Street.


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2011)

Bei meiner Sehstärke lohnen Kontacklinsen nicht


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Doch, da hab ich was an. :-)


boar, dann kauf ich das Heft net.


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die rechte <3


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> boar, dann kauf ich das Heft net.



wie heisst das heft eingentlich ?

mein laden hat 5 tattoo magazine ^^


----------



## Slayed (14. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
FLM GP4 Handschuh 
Nu bin ich endlich meine alten Handshcuhe los


----------



## Deanne (15. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wie heisst das heft eingentlich ?
> 
> mein laden hat 5 tattoo magazine ^^



In der oberen rechten Ecke des Covers steht "Sammlerausgabe".



Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> boar, dann kauf ich das Heft net.



Lohnt sich auch nicht wirklich. Meine Lieblingsbilder des Sets wurden nicht ins Heft genommen und die kann man sich auf meiner FB-Seite angucken.


----------



## H2OTest (15. August 2011)

Berserker Boots Frosthammer Madreds ...


----------



## Deathstyle (15. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dem Rücken ist noch der Helm von nem Storm Trooper drauf.. *sabber


----------



## EspCap (15. August 2011)

Ich gebe zurzeit irgendwie viel Geld für Musik aus :S




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh ja *.*


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. August 2011)

Diese Vor- und Enstufe ist soeben bestellt worden. Endstufe kommt Anfang September und Vorstufe entweder Ende September oder Anfang November, je nach Verfügbarkeit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es handelt sich um eine Marantz AV7005 als Vorstufe und eine Marantz MM8003 als 8-Kanal Endstufe. Jetzt bin ich arm, aber glücklich.


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2011)

was macht das schwarze ding ? ausser blau leuchten ?


----------



## tonygt (15. August 2011)

Ne delle in meiner Felge


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was macht das schwarze ding ? ausser blau leuchten ?



Noch nichts von Kid gehört ? Knight Rider 2.0 ^^


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2011)

muss da eher an rambo denken ^^


----------



## painschkes (15. August 2011)

_Wow Joker - viel Spaß damit - wieder zwei tolle Geräte die du dir da ausgesucht hast._

----

_Alibibild : _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2011)

gz zum teppich ^^


----------



## painschkes (15. August 2011)

_Hocker von der Couch - aber danke ;-)_


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> The box on the right is the UK version of the Nintendo 3DS. The one on the left is the Japanese version. I wonder why, given that the contents are the same, the European market needs a bigger box. Maybe it's due to cultural differences, or that the bigger size is seen as better value for money.



Von Amazon.co.uk

Na, ist da wer auf die große Verpackung reingefallen?


----------



## Tilbie (15. August 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Von Amazon.co.uk
> 
> Na, ist da wer auf die große Verpackung reingefallen?



Die Japaner leben halt auf ner kleinen Insel, da muss man Platz sparen. GB hat das problem ja nicht, da wir denen alles weg Importieren.


----------



## painschkes (15. August 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Von Amazon.co.uk
> 
> Na, ist da wer auf die große Verpackung reingefallen?



_Es kommt halt doch auf die Größe an ;-)
_


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was macht das schwarze ding ? ausser blau leuchten ?


Echte 8x140 Watt an 8Ohm


----------



## vollmi (15. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was macht das schwarze ding ? ausser blau leuchten ?



Ich glaub, es hat einen Plan.


----------



## Deanne (15. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe heute zufällig eine illustrierte Star Wars-Chronik entdeckt. Und das für 10 Euro! Musste ich haben. <3


----------



## iggeblackmoore (15. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51Z8RZWlh-L._AA300_.jpg)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/413LPfPTkUL._SL500_AA300_.jpg)


----------



## fallas (16. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gebraucht bei Ebay....muss nur noch ankommen und das halten was versprochen wurde :F


----------



## dashuzi (16. August 2011)

fallas schrieb:


> gebraucht bei Ebay....muss nur noch ankommen und das halten was versprochen wurde :F


Warum nicht versuchen DHgate.com


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Habe heute zufällig eine illustrierte Star Wars-Chronik entdeckt. Und das für 10 Euro! Musste ich haben. <3


Echter Star Wars Fan braucht so kram net.


----------



## orkman (16. August 2011)

oh yeah ... post war gerade da und bringt mir die erste ladung von meinen bestellungen auf amazon ... dann fangen wir mal an :

Faust DVD vom Hamburger Schauspielhaus


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Duke Nukem Forever PC
Samurai Legends DVD Box 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Romeo und Julia Buch ( Deutsche + Englische Fassung)
worte des vorsitzenden Mao Tsetung Buch
Menschen durchschauen und richtig behandeln (Psychologie Buch)
Sicko DVD von Michael Moore
Little Big Soldier DVD mit Jackie Chan
und das ganze fuer knappe 90 euro


----------



## Deathstyle (16. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (16. August 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Echter Star Wars Fan braucht so kram net.



Jaja. Erinnert mich an einen Kumpel, der meinte, dass ein echter Maiden-Fan nicht auf Konzerte geht. Männer.

Ich stehe einfach auf Illustrationen, Bildbände und Artbooks und stelle mir sowas gerne ins Regal. Aber naja, wenn man als Frau Interesse an sowas hat, wird man ja eh nicht ernstgenommen. "Oh, Star Wars? Wollen sie das verschenken?" Und dann hat der Verkäufer mich angestarrt und kritisch gemustert. Nein, ich bin kein Kerl mit Wimperntusche!

Natürlich braucht man sowas nicht wirklich, weil man die Geschichte eh kennt, wenn man die Filme seit Kindertagen zwei Dutzend mal gesehen hat, aber es macht einfach Spaß, das Buch durchzublättern. Und für 10 Euro kann man auch nicht meckern.


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2011)

der will dich doch eh nur ärgern ^^

bei mir müsste die tage star wars die klon kriege die sonderbände bis auf die letzten 2 ankommen auf ner gebraucht plattform zum schnäppchen preis bekommen 

ca 100 euro gespart dadurch das ich sie gebraucht bekommen hatte


----------



## Deanne (16. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> der will dich doch eh nur ärgern ^^
> 
> bei mir müsste die tage star wars die klon kriege die sonderbände bis auf die letzten 2 ankommen auf ner gebraucht plattform zum schnäppchen preis bekommen
> 
> ca 100 euro gespart dadurch das ich sie gebraucht bekommen hatte



Ich weiß. ^^

Aber mich hat schon genervt, dass der Verkäufer meinte: 

"Sie wollen das doch sicher als Geschenk eingepackt haben. Nein? Soll ich ihnen den Preis überkleben?"

Als ob die doofe Frau sowas nicht für sich selbst kauft.


----------



## MasterXoX (16. August 2011)

Hättest dich ja auch beim Ladenbesitzer beschweren können


----------



## Konov (16. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Aber mich hat schon genervt, dass der Verkäufer meinte:
> 
> "Sie wollen das doch sicher als Geschenk eingepackt haben. Nein? Soll ich ihnen den Preis überkleben?"
> 
> Als ob die doofe Frau sowas nicht für sich selbst kauft.



lol 

Ich hätt an deiner Stelle noch irgendnen affigen Kommentar hinterhergeschoben, sowas wie "nein, denn eigentlich bin ich Jabba the Hut"


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2011)

Frisch repariert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2011)

der phaser erinnert mich an eine heissklebe pistle und der tricorder an eine hornhaut raspler

*duck*


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich weiß. ^^
> 
> Aber mich hat schon genervt, dass der Verkäufer meinte:
> 
> ...



das geht nicht nur dir so ^^

ich lese ja vampir und werwolf romane nur haben die meisten klischeehafte cover  in meinen buchladen fragen die verkäufer/in mich immer ob es ein geschenk für meine freundin sein soll

immer diese geschlechter spezifischen klischees ^^


----------



## ZAM (16. August 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Frisch repariert



Ich suche seit Ewigkeiten nach einer erschwinglichen Version des Playmates Tricorders (Science | TNG)


----------



## Deanne (16. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> lol
> 
> Ich hätt an deiner Stelle noch irgendnen affigen Kommentar hinterhergeschoben, sowas wie "nein, denn eigentlich bin ich Jabba the Hut"



Damit hätte er sicherlich nichts anfangen können. Inhaltlich sagt dem Star Wars sicherlich nichts, aber er weiß natürlich, dass sowas nichts für Mädchen ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich suche seit Ewigkeiten nach einer erschwinglichen Version des Playmates Tricorders (Science | TNG)



Ich hätte nur auf die Schnelle nen Link für'n TOS Tricorder für dich ^^
Und für'n TNG Phaser... aber kein TNG Tricorder...

Edit: Ja gut der Phaser ist ausverkauft xD


----------



## ZAM (16. August 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hätte nur auf die Schnelle nen Link für'n TOS Tricorder für dich ^^
> Und für'n TNG Phaser... aber kein TNG Tricorder...
> 
> Edit: Ja gut der Phaser ist ausverkauft xD



Den Tricorder gibts nie unter 100 ..bzw. ist er bisher nie unter dem Preis rausgegangen bei Ebay *g*


----------



## H2OTest (16. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M8Nn_p_y1zs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Real 4,44 und ne 1,5 liter flasche schwipp schwapp ohne zucker für 60 cent

schmeckt mir besser als mezzo mix da hilft auch nicht die werbung das mezzo mix frauen anzieht und mezzo mix zero frauen frauen küssen lässt


----------



## Skatero (16. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noch mehr tolle Alben.


----------



## Deanne (16. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehr gut!


----------



## EspCap (16. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Sehr gut!



Kann ich so unterschreiben. Gute Wahl


----------



## Jordin (17. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

+ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so fucking cute <3

Wenn der 6 Monate am Leben bleibt, kriege ich vielleicht ein richtiges Haustier!!!!!! 

Und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... aber noch nicht ausgepackt.


Und ... *trommelwirbel*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FUCK YEA! Endlich nicht mehr illegal downloaden und sich über scheiß Handycams aufregen 


 Sowie ein Skriptbuch + einzigartigem (!) Kugelschreiber mit gaaaanz dünner Mine, weil ich immer noch irgendwo Notizen reinquetschen muss. 

 Ich bin zufrieden


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2011)

wieviel zahlste den für sky monatlich mit welchen paketen ?

und wie sind die 3d hunde so ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. August 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Geschäääänkeee



Glückwunsch  Der 3DS ist klasse, mein kleiner Stiefbruder hat den zsm. mit Zelda OOT, scheint wirklich gut zu sein ^^

B2T:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Endlich... ^^


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2011)

* Sh1k4ri 
*

nicht mal die erweiterte fassung ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. August 2011)

Bin momentan nicht grad flüssig, bekomme zwar bald mein Geld aber da brauch ich jeden Cent für Konzerte bzw. Merch ^^


----------



## Jordin (17. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wieviel zahlste den für sky monatlich mit welchen paketen ?


Weiß ich noch nicht. 
Ich habe bis jetzt nur den Gutschein und warte auf ein gutes Angebot. ATM bieten die nur diese Fußball-Dingens an - das interessiert mich ja mal gar nicht. Ich will Moooovieeees!



Kamsi schrieb:


> und wie sind die 3d hunde so ?



Die Hunde sind insgesamt zuckersüß! Französische Bulldogge <3 
Die benehmen sich so echt, dass ich schon anfange mit dem Teil zu reden ... ("Mach sitz. Sitz! Ozkar, mach sitz. SITZ! Nein, komm her! Gibst du mir den Schuh? Gib den Schuh her. Ssssssitz!!!")

Das 3D ist mir dabei nicht sooo wichtig. Ich gehöre zu den Menschen, denen dabei schlecht wird, wenn ich es dann erkenne (die "Krankheit" hat auch nen Namen, aber k.A. welchen) -.- 
Erfreulicherweise gibt es aber einen Regler, der die Intensität runter- oder hochschraubt.
Den Unterschied merkt man aber - selbst ich, als schlecht-3D-Erkenner^^


----------



## MasterXoX (17. August 2011)

Nen neuen Spiegel fürs Schlafzimmör


----------



## Lakor (17. August 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Das 3D ist mir dabei nicht sooo wichtig. Ich gehöre zu den Menschen, denen dabei schlecht wird, wenn ich es dann erkenne (die "Krankheit" hat auch nen Namen, aber k.A. welchen) -.-


Motion-Sickness?^^ Wäre jetzt das erste was mir dazu einfällt  



BTT: Endlich das Werksradio raus  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MasterXoX (17. August 2011)

:O Wieviel hat das Radio gekostet? Link?


----------



## schneemaus (17. August 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Wenn der 6 Monate am Leben bleibt, kriege ich vielleicht ein richtiges Haustier!!!!!!



o.O
Also ich kann jetzt nur für die "normale mit ohne 3D"-Version für den "normalen mit ohne 3D"-DS reden, aber da sterben die Hündchen nicht. Die werden dreckig, kriegen Flöhe und hören irgendwann so gut wie gar nicht mehr auf dich, aber sie sterben nicht. Da ich davon ausgehe, dass das Spielprinzip auf dem 3DS das Gleiche geblieben ist, wird dir da auch in 10 Jahren kein Hündchen gestorben sein 


Art Academy find ich persönlich übrigens ganz nett. Ersetzt zwar in keinster Weise "echtes" Zeichnen, aber für zwischendurch und unterwegs (auf die Arbeit z.B. nehm ich keine Zeichenutensilien mit, für sowas ist das perfekt) wirklich gut.


----------



## Dracun (17. August 2011)

Hab auch wat neues und zwar DIRT 3
Heute uff der GC am Sapphire Stand kurz bevor ich raus gegangen bin gewonnen ... höhö ..


----------



## Lakor (17. August 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> :O Wieviel hat das Radio gekostet? Link?



Nur 60, bin aktuell nicht so flüssig und denke mehr geben meine Boxen eh nicht her. Und es hat mir vom Style einfach gefallen.

http://jdl.jvc-europe.com/product.php?id=KD-R321E&catid=0


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. August 2011)

Neues Profilpic mit meinem "Schatz"


----------



## Raffzahl (17. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe Ich mir heute gekauft.


----------



## EspCap (17. August 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> FUCK YEA! Endlich nicht mehr illegal downloaden und sich über scheiß Handycams aufregen



Sky... eigentlich auch keine Lösung. Ich würde ja nichts gegen die Wucherpreise sagen, wenn die wenigstens das 'echte' Syfy  bringen würden. Aber nein, das ist so billiges deutsches Syfy auf dem natürlich a) alles auf deutsch und b) nur altes Zeug läuft. Das kann ich auch bei ProSieben haben...

Zum Thema:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. August 2011)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei die Stifte und die Tasche schon etwas länger da sind._


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2011)

Tix für ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (19. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mal schaun ob ich auf dem teil ne melodie hinkriege ...


----------



## Saalia (19. August 2011)

Nen kater -.- aber egal, hauptsache 2:1 gewonnen  man war das ne stimmung im stadion  auch wenns IM stadion nur alkoholfreies bier gab


----------



## Konov (19. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Teebaumöl Wirkung auf der Haut muss sich erst noch zeigen, gegen Mücken ist es aber sehr gut. ^^

HAUNTED endlich verschickt worden. Am Wochenende dann mal zu später Stunde schaurig schön Adventure spielen.
Preis mit rund 30 Euro leider etwas happig, aber die Demo war einfach klasse und die Grafik ist ein Knaller.


----------



## EspCap (19. August 2011)

3 neue Hemden und eine Kundenkarte von Peek&Cloppenburg. Langsam lohnt sich die


----------



## Lari (19. August 2011)

Ein Galaxy S2 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> wenn die wenigstens das 'echte' Syfy bringen würden.



Du meinst das SyFy das jegliche gute Sendungen cancelled und stattdessen Wrestling und sowas zeigt?


----------



## EspCap (19. August 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Du meinst das SyFy das jegliche gute Sendungen cancelled und stattdessen Wrestling und sowas zeigt?



Ja, das. Aber das ist immer noch besser als dieser deutsche Rip-off. Und als Sender der gute Shows cancelled ist SyFy ja in guter Gesellschaft. FOX ist da noch viel schlimmer.


----------



## vollmi (19. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kämpfe aber noch mit der Bedienungsanleitung. Echt kompliziert bis das teil mal so aufnimmt wie ich das will.
Zwei 16Gb SD Karten habe ich schon im wechselnden Einsatz 

Und der Monitor für die Rückseite habe ich auch, aber das Firmwareupdate habe ich auch noch nicht hingekriegt.

mfG René


----------



## orkman (19. August 2011)

Battlefield Bad Company 2
Metro2033
Nocturne , Vladimir und Shaco in LOL


----------



## Saji (19. August 2011)

Ein neuer Steam-Account, nachdem sich mein alter Acc um alles in der Welt nicht wieder herstellen ließ. Nur schade um HalfLife2, aber das kostet ja auch nicht mehr die Welt... *seufzt*


----------



## MasterXoX (19. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geiles Spiel


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Logitech K300  Dazu noch ein Mauspad.


----------



## Kamsi (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Limited Special Edition Bluray mit abziehbaren Fsk Sticker MM 8,90 €

Komisch das die angeblich ausverkauft ist aber bei MM stapelweise gab.


----------



## Slayed (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pre Ordered bei Steam, nun kann ich die Demo jetzt schon Spielen und hab Darksiders gratis dazu bkeommen


----------



## Konov (20. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Logitech K300



Willkommen im Club ^^

Tolle Tastatur!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club ^^
> 
> Tolle Tastatur!



Definitiv! Nur sind die Pfeiltasten ein wenig klein, aber wer benutzt die heut zutage noch ?  WASD FTW!!11


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Definitiv! Nur sind die Pfeiltasten ein wenig klein, aber wer benutzt die heut zutage noch ?  WASD FTW!!11



Was eine Tastatur hat Pfeiltasten 
Ich benutz ja stellenweise nicht mal mehr WASD sondern UHJK ^^


----------



## Konov (20. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Definitiv! Nur sind die Pfeiltasten ein wenig klein, aber wer benutzt die heut zutage noch ?  WASD FTW!!11



Stimmt, erstens das und zweitens gewöhnt man sich recht schnell dran. Wenn ich die mal brauche, merke ich nicht mehr, dass sie kleiner sind als bei meiner alten. ^^


----------



## Alux (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (22. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die edelsten Konzertkarten, die ich jemals bekommen haben 

- Never Say Die! Tour (Suicide Silence,Emmure, Deez Nuts, The Word Alive, As Blood Runs Back, The Human Abstract und Vanna)
- Miss May I (Supported von Chelsea Grin, Abandon all ships (&#9829 und Chunk! No Captain Chunk! (&#9829;&#9829 )
- Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2

MW2 kostet bei MM übrigens immer noch 54,99 (!).


----------



## Ellesmere (22. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [...]
> MW2 kostet bei MM übrigens immer noch 54,99 (!).



Atm nicht- schaust Du hier!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Atm nicht- schaust Du hier!



Also ich seh da kein Modern Warfare 2. nur World at Ware und halt Teil 1. Außerdem zählt die Aktion NUR für Spiele, wo dieser 3 für 1 Kleber drauf ist. Und der war dort nicht drauf.


----------



## Kamsi (22. August 2011)

hättest du mal amazon geschaut da hättest du selbet mir fsk 18 zuschlag nur 35 euro gezahlt ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Ich will eigentlich eh nur den Multiplayer spielen, da Battlefield Bad Company 2 bei mir rumspackt. Und so hab ich eh nur 30 € bezahlt, daher.


----------



## Kamsi (22. August 2011)

dacht du hast 55 euro bezahlt wie oben geschrieben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Quatsch, war erst bei MediaMarkt um zu schauen, danach dann bei Gamestop und die hatten es billiger.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Doppelpost -.-


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich will eigentlich eh nur den Multiplayer spielen, da Battlefield Bad Company 2 bei mir rumspackt. Und so hab ich eh nur 30 € bezahlt, daher.



Oder Amazon.co.uk, da kostet es sogar nur 14 gbp und ist nicht so scheisse zensiert ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Aber das macht doch eh keinen Unterschied im MP, oder ? Will mir nur die Zeit auf BF3 vertreiben ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. August 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob man die deutsche Version auf englisch stellen kann. Mit Steam sollte das eigentlich gehen^^. Aber der SP von MW2 ist Kinoreif, den würde ich auf jeden Fall spielen. Und da gibt es auch die Zensur...


----------



## Kamsi (22. August 2011)

schon der singelplayer von modern warfare teil 1 war sehr gut  mit teil 2 haben sie es in den kinobereich gehoben


----------



## Makalvian (22. August 2011)

hm ich dachte wenn man mittlerweile ne importversion von mw2 in deutschland über steam aktivieren wil käme nur dieses fenster ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. August 2011)

Keine Ahnung^^ Habe es am Releasetag gekauft.


----------



## Kamsi (22. August 2011)

kann man das bei steam nicht mit auslands proxy umgehen ?


----------



## Makalvian (22. August 2011)

Funktioniert... Kriegst halt nur probleme wenn du das Spiel z.b. bei Steam über einen Dienst/kreditkarte kaufst, mit deutscher Adresse.


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. August 2011)

2 x Sony Story Station 3.0 mit je 1,5 TB


----------



## Kamsi (24. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (24. August 2011)

das neue Deus Ex grad vorbestellt :-)


----------



## EspCap (26. August 2011)

6000 Forint. Der Rest wird vor Ort getauscht, besserer Kurs 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. August 2011)

Nach Langem schauen im Internet und in Diversen Schuhläden endlich mal paar Schuhe die mir sehr gut gefallen! 

http://bonprix.zoomo...93/4/934089.jpg


----------



## Ennia (26. August 2011)

MacBook Pro 15" für's Studium




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (26. August 2011)

Manchmal sind es die kleinen Dinge, die das Leben erst so richtig schön machen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (26. August 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Manchmal sind es die kleinen Dinge, die das Leben erst so richtig schön machen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epic!

Seh ich das richtig, hat der Ventilator 2 USB Anschlüsse? Wozu das?


----------



## painschkes (26. August 2011)

_Schau mal nach Links - ich würd sogar von 4 ausgehen - ist warscheinlich gleichzeitig ein USB-Hub - damit wären die USB-Anschlüsse zumindest erklärt._


----------



## Konov (26. August 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Schau mal nach Links - ich würd sogar von 4 ausgehen - ist warscheinlich gleichzeitig ein USB-Hub - damit wären die USB-Anschlüsse zumindest erklärt._



Stimmt...was für eine Idee. ^^


----------



## Saalia (26. August 2011)

wo kann ich den bestellen? im büro ist das ding gold wert ^^


----------



## EspCap (26. August 2011)

http://www.amazon.de/Arctic-Breeze-Ventilator-integriertem-4fach/dp/B003XFWSU4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314361994&sr=8-1

Gerade auch bestellt


----------



## Saji (26. August 2011)

Himmel, was hab ich denn da losgetreten?  Für alle Neugierigen und Kühlluftjunkies! *g* Das ist der [font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Arctic Breeze Pro und kann bei Amazon für ca. 12 Euro erstanden werden. Stufenlos regelbar von 800 bis 1.800U/Min, vierfach USB-Hub und an der Rückseite Anschluss für ein optional erhältliches Netzteil. Achja, das Ding ist im Gegensatz zu anderen 10 Euro USB-Ventilatoren (z.B. von MSI) wirklich leise, man hört gar nichts![/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Happy cooling! [/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Auf was für Ideen ich bei euren Posts komme... [/font]

http://www.getdigita...ucts/USB_Fridge


----------



## Firun (26. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (26. August 2011)

_Viel Spaß damit :-)

Hab letztens nen Video dazu gesehen - wem "Edna bricht aus" gefallen hat , gefällt auch das :-)_


----------



## Kamsi (26. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so lecker


----------



## Laxera (26. August 2011)

neues Deus Ex - wobei das, obwohl es angeblich so ne "alte" grafik hat auf meinem rechner spackt (sagt immer neue grafiktreiber - aber die sind aktuell (heute vor Deus Ex erst aktualisiert) wenn man einstellungen ändert - und laufen tut es auch nur mit geringsten einstellungen.....argh und da sagen viele das es so schlecht währe....selbst crysis 2 kriege ich auf fast max zum laufen 

mfg LAX


----------



## win3ermute (27. August 2011)

Alles zusammen knapp 27 Euro - dem niedrigen Dollar und den Sonderangeboten auf diversen Ami-Seiten sei dank:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieben Godzilla-Streifen von den Toho-Masters abgezogen. Insgesamt 8 DVDs, die jeweils mit Audio-Kommentaren in Filmhochschulen-Niveau daherkommen und sogar mit den Ami-Versionen als Vergleich für unterschiedliche Bearbeitungen eines Filmstoffes aufwarten können!
Einer der Streifen ist nie in Deutschland erschienen (und der Rest wurde eh nochmals bearbeitet, wobei man sich nie sicher sein konnte, ob die Ami- oder die Originalversion verstümmelt wurde); von einem anderen gibt es nur eine auf hierzulande 2.000 Exemplare limitierte und sauteure Auflage von 8Films (dann natürlich mit Audiokommentar von Jörg Buttgereit, was den Kauf schon wieder attraktiv macht).

Alle Hüllen im aufwendigen "Mediabook-Format"; der erste Film sogar als 2-DVD-Set (Japan- und US-Version mit jeweils unterschiedlichen Audiokommentaren) - für gerade mal 18,22 Euro!

Dazu Sonys "Icons of Sci-Fi - Toho-Collection": Wenn auch im eher günstigen Dreierpack in einem Amaray, so bieten die Disks doch genau das, was auch die Godzi-Collection beinhaltet: Toho-Masters (eben jene digitalen Restaurationen, für die die Japaner als Import ein Heidengeld von über 30 Euro pro Import-Disk verlangen - wohlgemerkt ohne Untertitel); Audiokommentar und weitere Extras!

Da ich das 2-DVD-Mediabook von "Gojira" (Ur-Godzilla von 1954 in der brachial-epischen japanischen Version als auch in der kuriosen US-Version, in der Raymond Burr als "Hauptperson" eingearbeitet wurde; Disk selbstverständlich mit Banderole) bereits habe, besteht natürlich die Möglichkeit, das Set original eingeschweißt von mir günstig zu bekommen, falls wider Erwarten Interesse bestehen sollte. Die Disks sind RC1 (setzt selbstverständlich CodeFreePlayer - das ist legal, werter ZAM:  oder US-Player-Import voraus); natürlich nicht in deutsch; sondern jeweils japanisch oder englisch mit englischen Untertiteln (wie bei US-Sony üblich sind die UTs in gelb).

Nein, Tikume, das im Hintergrund ist nicht "Carmen" (dieses andere Sonderangebot im neuwertigem Zustand für 20 Ronzen; vom derzeitigem Besitzer angeblich nicht nur außen, sondern auch innerlich in nagelneuen Zustand versetzt)! Ganz sicher nicht! Und sie hat auch keine neuen Röhren! Ich hasse alten Scheiss!!!111


----------



## zoizz (27. August 2011)

Mir gefällt das Radio, so eins hatte ich auch mal, bis ich es via Ebay in ide USA verschwerbelt hatte. Ausser der klasse Optik bietet es einen unverwechselbaren saftigen Sound.


----------



## Legendary (27. August 2011)

Eigentlich schon seit 1,5 Wochen aber das ist mein neuer... 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist aber schon bissl was verändert...Embleme weg, kurze Antenne, andere Kennzeichenhalter und so...^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide für umgerechnet 18€ ersteigert !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2011)

Sind die nicht indiziert ??


----------



## schneemaus (28. August 2011)

Seit gestern, wie auch jemand auf der vorherigen Seite - "Harvey's neue Augen" x) Hab's grad mal installiert und werd gleich mal anfangen ^^


----------



## Kamsi (28. August 2011)

beide sind indiziert aber nicht beschlagnahmt - solang es innerhalb von deutschland verschickt wird dürfte es keine probleme geben


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. August 2011)

W000t? naja wusste ich net das die Bei euch indiziert sind.


----------



## Kamsi (28. August 2011)

war die auktion innerhalb der schweiz oder muss das erst zu dir geschickt werden ?


----------



## EspCap (28. August 2011)

Sam ist Schweizer


----------



## Reflox (28. August 2011)

Bei uns darf man sogar noch den Max und die bösen Aliens 3 kaufen.


----------



## Kamsi (28. August 2011)

es könnte aber sein das er es ausserhalb der schweiz bei einer auktion erstanden hat - weil ich kenn eure zoll einfuhr gesetze nicht 

Wenn er es in deutschland ersteigert hat konnte es beim deutschen zoll vieleicht festhängen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2011)

Nein, ich hab selbst ne Menge indizierte Spiele (besonders PS2... ^^), nur sollte man die dann hier nicht posten... oder sehe ich das da falsch ?


----------



## Deanne (28. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Diese Jacke. Nur, dass ich sie mir groß genug gekauft hab.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. August 2011)

Da mir mein neuer Panasonic BD Player überhaupt nicht zusagt, fliegt das Teil nach 4 Wochen wieder raus. Zumindest für CDs habe ich jetzt eine Lösung gefunden. Neben einer guten analogen Audiosektion spricht zusätzlich der erhebliche bessere Komfort und die Bedienung selbst für den Einsatz eines reinen CD Players. Also habe ich nach reichlicher Überlegung am Freitag auch noch einen CD Player bestellt. Somit steht nächste Woche eine größere Lieferung ins Haus und zwar in Form eines Marantz CD6003:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sieht doch auch von innen noch gut gefüllt, sauber aufgeräumt und aufgebaut aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die dazugehörigen Blogeinträge findet Ihr hier: Technik - Teil 1 & Technik - Teil 2! 

Viel Spaß beim Lesen!


----------



## Olliruh (28. August 2011)

kurze Haare 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mehehehe ,wer weiß wie ich vorher aussah...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. August 2011)

Post von der IHK: Bestätigung zur Vorzeitungen Zulassung zur Abschlussprüfung, also auf gut deutsch meine Lehrzeitverkürzung ist durch.


----------



## Saji (28. August 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Da mir mein neuer Panasonic BD Player überhaupt nicht zusagt, fliegt das Teil nach 4 Wochen wieder raus. Zumindest für CDs habe ich jetzt eine Lösung gefunden. Neben einer guten analogen Audiosektion spricht zusätzlich der erhebliche bessere Komfort und die Bedienung selbst für den Einsatz eines reinen CD Players. Also habe ich nach reichlicher Überlegung am Freitag auch noch einen CD Player bestellt. Somit steht nächste Woche eine größere Lieferung ins Haus und zwar in Form eines Marantz CD6003:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist eben Marantz.  Beeindruckt bin ich auch immer wieder von Verstärkern. Die haben noch ordentliche und sauber geschirmte Netzteile, die auch einige wiegen. Kosten aber auch einen ganzen Haufen Geld. ^^


Achja, ganz vergessen: Borderlands GOTY-Edition.


----------



## Alux (28. August 2011)

Grad mal mein Zimmer auf Vordermann gebracht, hat mir viel neuen Platz gebracht.. und 3 Wäschekörbe voll Mist und Zeug das kein Schwein mehr braucht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2011)

Im Oktober wohl ein Tattoo  (wollte es eigentlich im Worüber freut ihr Euch Thread posten, aber da poste ich sonst doppelt... )

Motiv ist schon gewählt, weiß nur noch nicht ob am Unterarm oder an der Wade (meine Mum geht jetzt schon derbe ab... )


----------



## EspCap (28. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Teuer :S


----------



## Olliruh (28. August 2011)

Ich würd die Wade nehmen


----------



## Deanne (28. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Im Oktober wohl ein Tattoo  (wollte es eigentlich im Worüber freut ihr Euch Thread posten, aber da poste ich sonst doppelt... )



Davon rate ich ausdrücklich ab! Es wurde hier doch schon mehrfach thematisiert, dass Tattoos asozial sind und ihre Träger erst recht.


----------



## Olliruh (28. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Davon rate ich ausdrücklich ab! Es wurde hier doch schon mehrfach thematisiert, dass Tattoos asozial sind und ihre Träger erst recht.



Vllt ist das seine Intension


----------



## Deanne (28. August 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Vllt ist das seine Intension



Super, dann jetzt schon mal Willkommen im Asi-Club. <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Davon rate ich ausdrücklich ab! Es wurde hier doch schon mehrfach thematisiert, dass Tattoos asozial sind und ihre Träger erst recht.



Wenn es so ist, bin ich gern asozial. 

Btw ich find Tattoos (solange sie gut aussehen) sehr ansehnlich und auch sexy, wat da andere sagen interessiert mich nen Sack Reis.

Ist halt nur noch die Frage wo. Wade ist sehr nice, besonders im Sommer. Allerdings auch nur dann, außer ich laufe im Winter mit Shorts rum...  Am Unterarm wünsche ich es mir eigentlich, aber da kommt das dann im Beruf nicht so pralle an. (O-Ton meiner Mum, die ist auch der Meinung, sowas sieht asozial aus   ) Und verstehen kann ich es auch irgendwie.


----------



## Deanne (28. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn es so ist, bin ich gern asozial.
> 
> Btw ich find Tattoos (solange sie gut aussehen) sehr ansehnlich und auch sexy, wat da andere sagen interessiert mich nen Sack Reis.



Richtige Einstellung. Ich erinnere mich daran, wie ich hier mal pauschal wegen meiner Tattoos als Schlampe bezeichnet wurde und eigentlich geht mir so dummes Gewäsch am Arsch vorbei.


----------



## Saji (28. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Davon rate ich ausdrücklich ab! Es wurde hier doch schon mehrfach thematisiert, dass Tattoos asozial sind und ihre Träger erst recht.



Das war Deanne für RTL Explosiv!  

Will mir auch mal ein Tattoo machen lassen, Motiv steht schon fest. Muss nur noch das Geld dafür da sein. *g*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Vllt ist das seine Intension



Diggah lan waass labberst du von Intension, waaaaaahs iiiiiiiis das ? Waaaas meine Muddah ? 

Genug OT Spam ... ^^


----------



## Deanne (28. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ist halt nur noch die Frage wo. Wade ist sehr nice, besonders im Sommer. Allerdings auch nur dann, außer ich laufe im Winter mit Shorts rum...  Am Unterarm wünsche ich es mir eigentlich, aber da kommt das dann im Beruf nicht so pralle an. (O-Ton meiner Mum, die ist auch der Meinung, sowas sieht asozial aus  ) Und verstehen kann ich es auch irgendwie.



Ich rate dir, die Stelle zu nehmen, an der es dir am besten gefallen würde. Wenn du dir den Unterarm ausgesucht hast, dich dann aber widerwillig doch für die Wade entscheidest, ärgerst du dich irgendwann. Und dann lässt du dir doch noch den Unterarm stechen und hast gleich zwei Tattoos.

Aus meiner Erfahrung als Bald-Referendarin kann ich sagen, dass Tattoos an sichtbaren Stellen nur ein Problem darstellen, wenn diese Körperpartien im Beruf nicht abgedeckt werden können oder dürfen. Zum Beispiel bei Uniformen oder Berufskleidung mit kurzen Ärmeln. Trotzdem wirst du dann ständig ein langes Hemd tragen müssen, auch im Sommer.

@Topic:

Perücke für eine Motto-Party im September. 20 Euro und sieht ganz schick aus.


----------



## Scyphus (28. August 2011)

n kreuz am unterarm sieht sehr nice aus


----------



## Kamsi (28. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Richtige Einstellung. Ich erinnere mich daran, wie ich hier mal pauschal wegen meiner Tattoos als Schlampe bezeichent wurde und eigentlich geht mir so dummes Gewäsch am Arsch vorbei.



Tut mir leid du an ein paar intolerante forumuser geraten bist 


zum topic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2011)

Ob jetzt nicht zuviel OT zu spammen, aber ist grad auch irgendwie wurscht. Geht nochmal um mein Tattoo, oder um meine Beiden. 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das kommt dann auf die Wade. Allerdings ohne Schriftzug, nur das Motiv. Evtl auch nicht so feine Konturen und Details, aber da überlege ich mir dann noch was. Auf meinen linken Unterarm wird dann ein Schriftzug kommen, da bin ich dann noch am entscheiden, gibt 2 Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (28. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Tut mir leid du an ein paar intolerante forumuser geraten bist
> 
> 
> zum topic
> ...




Oo ist ein neuer Teil rausgekommen? Geht es auch wieder um Logan und all die alten Charaktere? War von Racheklingen etwas enttäuscht und bin immer noch in der Hälfte des Buches ;(

Btt;


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 +


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. August 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Das ist eben Marantz.  Beeindruckt bin ich auch immer wieder von Verstärkern. Die haben noch ordentliche und sauber geschirmte Netzteile, die auch einige wiegen. Kosten aber auch einen ganzen Haufen Geld. ^^


Qualität hat halt Ihren Preis, wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass man durch angemessene Preisverhandlungen satte Rabatte rausholen kann.


----------



## tonygt (28. August 2011)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Oo ist ein neuer Teil rausgekommen? Geht es auch wieder um Logan und all die alten Charaktere? War von Racheklingen etwas enttäuscht und bin immer noch in der Hälfte des Buches ;(
> 
> Btt;



Bis jetzt taucht Logan noch nicht auf aber viele andere alte Figuren und es wurde am Anfang angedeutet das es sein könnte das Logan noch auftauch ich hab bis jetzt 150 Seiten gelesen und finde es deutlich gelungener als den letzten Teil. Kanns nur empfehlen ^^


----------



## Morvkeem (30. August 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Der Linke ist neu 




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Leider ist die Bildqualität nicht so das Wahre, ich muss mit dieser Kamera noch üben.


----------



## painschkes (30. August 2011)

_Laut Exif-Daten hast du Iso 1600 - solltest du ein wenig runterstellen - dann sollte es nicht soviel Bildrauschen geben - wobei..Fuji Finepix unso.. :-D_


----------



## Deanne (30. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Neue Plugs, auf die ich schon ewig gewartet habe. Und sie sind trotz des Posträubers angekommen! <3

Und dann habe ich noch einen neuen Tumblr-Account: Tumblr


----------



## painschkes (30. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_Gebraucht - aber wurscht :-)_


----------



## Kamsi (30. August 2011)

deanne was bedeuten eingentlich die unterlippen piercings links und rechts ? was bestimmtes oder sind die nur zu zweit wegen des gleichgewichts ?


----------



## tear_jerker (30. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schick schick, sind die bilder bei tumblr alles deine? wenn ja: Deanne ist bei SG  *hechel*  

p.s. i know, creepy ^^

edit: btt: pokemon weiß und ein ards modul, jetzt kann competetives pokemon wieder anfangen ^^


----------



## schneemaus (30. August 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> Hotel Dusk - Room 215
> 
> _Gebraucht - aber wurscht :-)_



Kann ich nur empfehlen, hab viel Spaß mit dem Spiel gehabt!


----------



## painschkes (30. August 2011)

_Danke sehr - da ich auf Professor Layton , Geheimakte Tunguska usw. stehe dachte ich mir : Anschauen kann man sich das mal - Falls es mir zusagt : Dann kommt natürlich auch bald Teil 2 :-)_


----------



## Kamsi (30. August 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> schick schick, sind die bilder bei tumblr alles deine? wenn ja: Deanne ist bei SG *hechel*
> 
> p.s. i know, creepy ^^



erst vertreibt ihr sie aus dem nachtschwärmer und jetzt verfolgt ihr sie auch hier noch ^^

sie mag zwar ein modell sein für eine weltbekannte marke aber ausserhalb der arbeit ist ist sie immer noch eine normale frau und kein object


----------



## tear_jerker (30. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> erst vertreibt ihr sie aus dem nachtschwärmer und jetzt verfolgt ihr sie auch hier noch ^^
> 
> sie mag zwar ein modell sein für eine weltbekannte marke aber ausserhalb der arbeit ist ist sie immer noch eine normale frau und kein object




ich war schon ewig nicht mehr im schwärmer, aber ich hab gesehen das benji wieder da ist, vielleicht ändert sich das jetzt^^
ansonsten wollte ich deanne nicht als objekt betrachten sondern nur klarstellen das ich die bilder auf sg immer sehr gut finde  

edit: und im gegensatz des allgemeinen(rtl) glauben hab ich auch nee freundin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> erst vertreibt ihr sie aus dem nachtschwärmer und jetzt verfolgt ihr sie auch hier noch ^^
> 
> sie mag zwar ein modell sein für eine weltbekannte marke aber ausserhalb der arbeit ist ist sie immer noch eine normale frau und kein object



Sowas glaubt auch niemand hier, davon gehe ich mal aus.


----------



## win3ermute (30. August 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Qualität hat halt Ihren Preis, wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass man durch angemessene Preisverhandlungen satte Rabatte rausholen kann.



Naja, daß es zwischen den CD-Playern selbst der untersten Stufe keine heraushörbaren Klangunterschiede gibt, ist ja durch einen Haufen Blindtests belegt. Aussuchen würde ich mir gerade in dieser Preisklasse dann das Teil nach Aussehen und Ausstattung - und gerade die Front des Marantz empfinde ich dank der nicht durchgehenden gebürsteten Alufront als ziemlichen Designmißgriff. Da hätte ich lieber zu Cambridge gegriffen - aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache.

Das mit dem Panasonic hingegen kann ich nachvollziehen: Von meiner ehemaligen Lieblingsmarke in TV- und Zuspielersachen hat sich die Marke zu einem echten Ärgernis entwickelt: Zuerst das Debakel mit dem (nie eingestandenen) BD-Player-"Hängen"; dann die Plasma-Ver*rsche durch Schwarzwertanhebung seit drei Generationen (in den letzten ja noch weit schlimmer), womit die Displays sehr viel schlechter als die alten Pios sind und nicht mehr besser als ein LCD. Wofür dann noch Plasma, wenn es sich unter den ehemaligen Qualitätsstandard dank kostengünstiger Produktion zurückentwickelt?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. August 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Naja, daß es zwischen den CD-Playern selbst der untersten Stufe keine heraushörbaren Klangunterschiede gibt, ist ja durch einen Haufen Blindtests belegt. Aussuchen würde ich mir gerade in dieser Preisklasse dann das Teil nach Aussehen und Ausstattung - und gerade die Front des Marantz empfinde ich dank der nicht durchgehenden gebürsteten Alufront als ziemlichen Designmißgriff. Da hätte ich lieber zu Cambridge gegriffen - aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache.


Bei den genannten Blindtest dreht es sich um die digitalen Anschlüsse und nicht um die analogen. Gerade von der Optik finde ich Marantz am gelungsten, zumal man wirklich alles in dem Design bekommt.

Daher steht er auch seit 4 Stunden zum Aklimatisieren im Rack:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raffzahl (30. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eigenes Stimmgerät... nicht immer meinen Bruder fragen, wo seins rumliegt.^^


----------



## win3ermute (30. August 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Bei den genannten Blindtest dreht es sich um die digitalen Anschlüsse und nicht um die analogen.



Nene, da ging es schon um den analogen Anschluß und es war nicht nur ein Blindtest, sondern mehrere. Hab selbst mal einen mitgemacht - und bin seitdem seeeeehr ernüchtert, was die angeblichen "Qualitätsunterschiede" auch bei Verstärkern - solange sie ordentlich gebaut sind - angeht.
Was wirklich eklatant einen Einfluß hat, wenn Verstärker und Zuspieler den üblichen Standards entsprechen, sind die Boxen - und fast völlig vernachlässigt von vielen Käufern der Raum bzw. seine Gestaltung. 

Bei digitalem Anschluß ist's eh wurscht; dafür braucht es keinen Blindtest.



> Gerade von der Optik finde ich Marantz am gelungsten, zumal man wirklich alles in dem Design bekommt.



Dann ist doch alles ok, wenn er Dir gefällt - so muß es ja auch sein. Er ist kein Mißgriff - nur besser als all' die anderen meisten Player kann er leider auch nicht. 
Mir sind halt klare Linien lieber wie etwa bei Cambridge; auch bei Verstärkern. Obwohl ich mir irgendwann mal einen 399 von Scott gönnen werde; das ist Steampunk pur.


----------



## MrBlaki (30. August 2011)

@Morvkeem Habe den gleichen Wecker wie du <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wurde Zeit das ich mir den anschaffe ^^
Rennspiele mit der Tastatur zu zocken nervt, bin einfach zu dumm dazu


----------



## Morvkeem (30. August 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> @Morvkeem Habe den gleichen Wecker wie du <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aldi-Wecker WFT


----------



## Olliruh (30. August 2011)

EMP Bestelling Angekommen (:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. August 2011)

@Olli

Das Eskimo Callboy Shirt haste auch von EMP ??


----------



## Olliruh (31. August 2011)

jo 
hat mich auch zuerst gewundert,dann hab ich mal geguckt ,weil ich hab mein altes vom Konzert verloren :S


----------



## MasterXoX (31. August 2011)

Wie kann man denn T-Shirts verlieren?


----------



## Olliruh (31. August 2011)

naja ich habs glaub ich ner Freundin geschenkt :S 
(außerdem war es mir zu eng)


----------



## Konov (31. August 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> EMP Bestelling Angekommen (:
> 
> [...]


Ok das Rise Against Shirt geht ja noch aber der Rest? Was die Jugend heute für Sachen trägt...


----------



## Olliruh (31. August 2011)

Jedem das seine 

Lieber bunt als einheitsbrei  

__________________________________
ES IST DA !! 
Nachlieferung *-*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (1. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Jedem das seine
> 
> Lieber bunt als einheitsbrei
> 
> ...



Die beiden sehen schon besser aus 

Gewöhnungsbedürftig mit dem Parkway Drive aber hat irgendwie auch was.


----------



## Olliruh (1. September 2011)

Das ist 1 T-Shirt 
Parkway Drive vorne & das andere hinten drauf


----------



## Konov (1. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Das ist 1 T-Shirt
> Parkway Drive vorne & das andere hinten drauf



Oha... naja witziges Motiv wie auch immer


----------



## Deanne (1. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> EMP Bestelling Angekommen (:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wäre selbst mir als Frau zu pink und zu knallig.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. September 2011)

Neben dem CD Player kam die Woche noch das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ ein paar CDs


----------



## Saalia (2. September 2011)

mit dem briefträger bist du schon per du oder? )


----------



## painschkes (2. September 2011)

_Mal wieder 'ne schöne Filmauswahl ;-)

Rest ist natürlich auch Top - wie immer _


----------



## tear_jerker (2. September 2011)

damn you Joker, jetzt will ich auch Tremors gucken^^


----------



## Konov (2. September 2011)

Mal sehen was es taugt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber gute Bewertungen lassen doch hoffen. ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (2. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das für 50€


----------



## H2OTest (2. September 2011)

mein focus bike


----------



## Deanne (2. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Endlich wieder gefunden und direkt gekauft.


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. September 2011)

Hmm, Muffins aus dem Spender?


----------



## Kamsi (2. September 2011)

sieht er nach wasch lotion spender aus


----------



## Tilbie (2. September 2011)

SeifenspenderCupcake.jpg

Das Ding is ja mal genial xD


----------



## Skatero (2. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Samsung SyncMaster SA350 27" Full HD Monitor


----------



## tear_jerker (2. September 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Und das für 50&#8364;



Red dead Redemption war auch in der Mediamarkt aktion? oO


----------



## Rayon (2. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Red dead Redemption war auch in der Mediamarkt aktion? oO



jap wars, genau wie Undead Nightmare ;>


----------



## Schrottinator (2. September 2011)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem ne PS3 geholt. So "Slim" find ich die aber nicht...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. September 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor kurzem ne PS3 geholt. So "Slim" find ich die aber nicht...



Wenn du dir die alte anschaust, ist sie slim


----------



## Reflox (3. September 2011)

2 total vermalte Arme, toll das Edding gekritzel darf ich sicher noch lange rumtragen.


----------



## Alux (4. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neu sin:

Der Schreibtisch
22 Zoll LED Full HD Bildschirm von LG
AUSU Notebook (17Zoll Full HD, 12GB RAM, 500GB Festplatte, Intel i7 Quad Core 2.00 GHz mit 2.90GHz Turboboost)
Razer Orochi Mobile Gaming Mouse
Razer Kabuto Mobiel Mouse Pad
Heden Notebook Tasche
Notebookkühler (noch nicht eingetroffen)
Corsair USB Bluetooth Stick

Außerdem kommt am Montag noch:

ASUS USB 3.0 Bluetooth Stick
3faltig (DVD)
In Extremo - Raue Spree Live (DVD)


----------



## Kamsi (4. September 2011)

sind die steckdosenleisten wenigsten welche die taugen oder die baumarkt 5 euro leisten ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sind die steckdosenleisten wenigsten welche die taugen oder die baumarkt 5 euro leisten ?



Bei dem ganzen Zeugs guckst du nur auf die Steckdosenleisten ? xDD


----------



## Reflox (4. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

I'm so fu*king scared D:


----------



## Kamsi (4. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen Zeugs guckst du nur auf die Steckdosenleisten ? xDD



gerade da achtet man auf die steckdosenleiste die man verwendet ^^


----------



## Deanne (4. September 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> SeifenspenderCupcake.jpg
> 
> Das Ding is ja mal genial xD



Genau das ist es, ein Seifenspender. :-)

Wollte ich schon ewig kaufen, war aber erst vor kurzem wieder erhältlich.


----------



## Kamsi (4. September 2011)

gibts den flüssigseife mit keks aroma ?


----------



## Deanne (4. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gibts den flüssigseife mit keks aroma ?



Keine Ahnung, aber ich habe zumindest Duschgel mit Cookie-Aroma. Das könnte man auch nehmen. ^^


----------



## Alux (4. September 2011)

naja 2 jahre vollgesteckt und rund um die uhr ein haben se bis jetzt ausgehalten, ka wo ich die her hab^^


----------



## Reflox (4. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber ich habe zumindest Duschgel mit Cookie-Aroma. Das könnte man auch nehmen. ^^



Und ich dachte, ich sei ein Freak, mit meinem Bananen Duschgel ^_^


----------



## tear_jerker (4. September 2011)

ich bin mir sicher im land der ungeahnten fressalien ist sogar auch schon jemand dabei baconnaise-kernseife zu erfinden. von daher gibt es keks bestimmt^^


----------



## Deanne (4. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, ich sei ein Freak, mit meinem Bananen Duschgel ^_^



Ich habe Cookie-Aroma, Zuckerwatte, Vanille-Mandarine und, und, und.


----------



## Tilbie (4. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe Cookie-Aroma, Zuckerwatte, Vanille-Mandarine und, und, und.



Wo bekommt man sowas her? Will auch


----------



## Deanne (4. September 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man sowas her? Will auch



LUSH, Body-Shop, dm, Douglas. Da fällt mir ein, dass ich auch noch Milchshake- und Erdbeeraroma habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Zuckerwatte-Aroma von LUSH, Mandarine-Vanille-Aroma von dm, Milchshake-Aroma von Douglas, Erdbeer-Aroma von THE BODY SHOP.

EDIT: Die "I LOVE..."-Reihe von Douglas gibt es auch in anderen Duftrichtungen. Vanille, Himbeer, Kokos...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (4. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOGMOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG. 

Das ist mit Abstand eins der geilsten Alben die ich je hören durfte! (und nein, ich höre example nicht erst seit er bei VIVA zu sehen war -_-')
Wer ihn nicht kennt, sollte sich das Album sowas von kaufen. Sehr genialer Rap, mit Dance/House/Dubstep-Elementen, mit recht guten Lyrics - Partytrack-Garantie pur.


----------



## Tilbie (4. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> LUSH, Body-Shop, dm, Douglas. Da fällt mir ein, dass ich auch noch Milchshake- und Erdbeeraroma habe.
> (Zuckerwatte-Aroma von LUSH, Mandarine-Vanille-Aroma von dm, Milchshake-Aroma von Douglas, Erdbeer-Aroma von THE BODY SHOP.



Danke


----------



## Kamsi (4. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber ich habe zumindest Duschgel mit Cookie-Aroma. Das könnte man auch nehmen. ^^



dann riechst ja nach weihnachten


----------



## Kamsi (4. September 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> naja 2 jahre vollgesteckt und rund um die uhr ein haben se bis jetzt ausgehalten, ka wo ich die her hab^^



hatte ich auch bis wir mal im sommer ne spannungspitze hatte dann mochte der pc nicht mehr 

habe zwar 20 euro für meine 6er steckleiste zahlen müssen aber dafür kann ich dir sogar bei gewitter betreiben und im urlaub alles anlassen weil diverse sicherungen verbaut sind ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. September 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOGMOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG.
> 
> Das ist mit Abstand eins der geilsten Alben die ich je hören durfte! (und nein, ich höre example nicht erst seit er bei VIVA zu sehen war -_-')
> Wer ihn nicht kennt, sollte sich das Album sowas von kaufen. Sehr genialer Rap, mit Dance/House/Dubstep-Elementen, mit recht guten Lyrics - Partytrack-Garantie pur.



/100 % sign

Habs mir heute geladen und läuft nun schon zum 3. oder 4. mal durch. Stay Awake ist mein Lieblingssong


----------



## skyline930 (4. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> /100 % sign
> 
> Habs mir heute geladen und läuft nun schon zum 3. oder 4. mal durch. Stay Awake ist mein Lieblingssong



Skies dont lie. :3


----------



## Dominau (4. September 2011)

Einen neuen Flaschenöffner von Impericon für meinen Schlüsselbund


----------



## MasterXoX (4. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ne Jeans undn Pulli ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. September 2011)

Gestern im Baumarkt einen neuen Rasenmäher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann von Amazon und Ebay ein paar CDs bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann gerade eben noch 30kg Hundefutter bei Ebay gekauft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (4. September 2011)

alter falter , joker of darkness du musst echt geld wie heu haben ... haste dir den goldesel auch bei amazon bestellt ? 
was ich neues hab ? brot und was zu essen  ... jaja beim lernen kommt man net viel vor die tuer


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. September 2011)

Heu habe ich gar nicht.  Ich kaufe aber sehr günstig ein und diesen Monat ist es echt viel, da ich einen großen Teil der neuen Anlage auch durch Verkäufe meiner alten Anlage refinanziere. Jedes Jahr vor dem Herbstanfang verkaufen wir alle Sachen die sich so übers Jahr ansammeln. Das sind halt dieses Jahr auch Teile meiner Anlage. Da ich dieses Jahr wirklich alle Lager (Boden, Garage etc.) räume, werden es wohl knapp 1800€ an zusätzlichen Einnahmen werden. Ansonsten gilt: Wer viel arbeitet, der kann auch viel verdienen.


----------



## Deanne (5. September 2011)

Noch mal ein Tipp für alle Freunde von Duschgel mit leckerem Duft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Riecht lecker nach Käsekuchen, ein bisschen Vanille, ein bisschen Zitrone. Nur die Verpackung ist halt sehr mädchenhaft.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. September 2011)

100 € von meiner Mum, die ich ihr mal geliehen hatte. 

Dafür dann morgen wohl ne neue Grafikkarte (oder Klamotten, mal schauen  )


----------



## Kamsi (5. September 2011)

sh1kar1

klamotten für 100 euro ? lebst zu gut ^^ für lieber geld für die grafikarte sparen ^^

zum topic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (5. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> klamotten für 100 euro ? lebst zu gut ^^



Du willst nicht wissen, was ich an einem Shopping-Tag für Klamotten ausgebe...

@Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kapsel-Kaffeemaschine, damit ich nicht immer zu Starbucks muss. Geschenk von meinen Eltern.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Du willst nicht wissen, was ich an einem Shopping-Tag für Klamotten ausgebe...



Auch wenn ich ein Mann bin, ich gebe (wenn ich wirklich mit soviel Geld losgehe) auch schonmal 100-150 € aus, aber auch nur weil ichs habe.


----------



## Kamsi (5. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Du willst nicht wissen, was ich an einem Shopping-Tag für Klamotten ausgebe...



auch wenn du mich jetzt schlagen tuest wegen klischee 

bei frauen sieht man da eher drüber hinweg als bei männer 

naja vieleicht bin ich einfach zu pragmatisch und unmodisch ^^


@shikari 

solang du nicht anfängst wie bill kaulitz auszusehen mit der ganzen kosmetik ^^ aber bei männern fängt das ja langsam an erst mit kleidung dann männer handtaschen und dann mehr kosmetik als die freundin nutzen ^^


----------



## Alux (5. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Kapsel-Kaffeemaschine, damit ich nicht immer zu Starbucks muss. Geschenk von meinen Eltern.



Will auch nen Starbucks


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> solang du nicht anfängst wie bill kaulitz auszusehen mit der ganzen kosmetik ^^ aber bei männern fängt das ja langsam an erst mit kleidung dann männer handtaschen und dann mehr kosmetik als die freundin nutzen ^^



Sehe ich so aus wie Bill Kaulitz ? Schminke ich mich ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich bitte dich...

Wenn man erst seit kurzem sein eigenes Geld verdient, gibt man das halt schnell aus. Entweder man hat es oder man hat es nicht, das hat nix mit Kosmetik oder Schminken zu tun.

Auch ich habe mein Recht mich gut zu Kleiden, pah...


----------



## Olliruh (5. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bei frauen sieht man da eher drüber hinweg als bei männer



Aber Männer brauchen doch auch Anziehsachen oder seh ich das falsch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Aber Männer brauchen doch auch Anziehsachen oder seh ich das falsch



Vielleicht trägt er ja keine


----------



## Kamsi (5. September 2011)

wie ihr einen das wort im munde umdreht ^^


ich meine damit nur auf meinen socken muss nicht nike stehen auf meinen unterhosen nicht cavin klein und es gibt auch hübsche sachen bei c&a muss nich immer nen spezielles modelabel sein ^^

wo shikari vieleicht 100 euro für 2 stück ausgibt gebe ich das in 2 jahren vieleicht mal aus


----------



## MasterXoX (5. September 2011)

Naja der eine is mehr der Markenmensch und der andere kann mit Basics leben^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wie ihr einen das wort im munde umdreht ^^
> 
> 
> ich meine damit nur auf meinen socken muss nicht nike stehen auf meinen unterhosen nicht cavin klein und es gibt auch hübsche sachen bei c&a muss nich immer nen spezielles modelabel sein ^^
> ...



Ich hab das alles schonmal im Schönheitsideal-Thread gepostet zum Thema Markenzwang:

Für GUTE Qualität und humane Herstellung der Klamotten gebe ich gerne auch mal mehr aus. Da gibt es so einige Marken, die zwar mehr kosten, aber wo ich mit gutem Gewissen einkaufen kann. Was bringt es mir, wenn ich mir ne Jacke für 10 &#8364; kaufe und die Arbeiter in den entsprechenden Herstellungsländern im Monat 10 ct. bekommen und davon die ganze Familie ernähren muss ? Um mal ganz doll zu übertreiben. 

Und ich habe noch nie in meinem Leben 100 &#8364; für 2 Teile ausgegeben, ich meinte oben WENN ich Shoppen gehe gehen auch mal 150 &#8364; flöten, da ich ein Mann bin geh ich aber nicht nur zu Douglas und H&M sondern auch zu Saturn, Gamestop und Co. Shoppen ist nicht gleich Klamotten kaufen (bei mir zumindest nicht)

Sorry für OT, wollte das nur klar stellen.


----------



## Kamsi (5. September 2011)

axxo weil du oben klamotten geschrieben hast ^^


----------



## Konov (5. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> klamotten für 100 euro ? lebst zu gut ^^



Für Sportklamotten kannste schnell über 100 Euro kommen, alles andere kann ich verstehen, dass du es als zuviel empfindest. ^^



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn man erst seit kurzem sein eigenes Geld verdient, gibt man das halt schnell aus.



Beliebter Fehler bei jungen Leuten, das kann ich bestätigen!


----------



## Noxiel (5. September 2011)

Nicht direkt neu im Sinne von unbenutzt, aber der Fernseher auf meiner Stube ist das neuste Accessoire auf meinem Wege zur medialen Autarkie. *wuahah ha ha ha ha*


----------



## Deanne (5. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Was bringt es mir, wenn ich mir ne Jacke für 10 € kaufe und die Arbeiter in den entsprechenden Herstellungsländern im Monat 10 ct. bekommen und davon die ganze Familie ernähren muss ? Um mal ganz doll zu übertreiben.



Das passiert dir mittlerweile leider auch bei namhaften Herstellern.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Beliebter Fehler bei jungen Leuten, das kann ich bestätigen!


Und mit 18 Ruft so Netter Tüb von der Bank an und sagt das du jetzt ne Kreditkarte haben darfst, und damit kannst du alles Kaufen!


----------



## LeWhopper (6. September 2011)

Heute neu geholt.

Brita Wasserfilter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und endlich nen Drucker.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja ich bin zufrieden mit dem^^ Vor allem da 10 Ersatzpatronen grade mal 7€ kosten  Und der Drucker an sich nur 69€.


----------



## Kamsi (6. September 2011)

lewhooper wo lebst du das du einen wasserfilter brauchst ? ^^

oder bist du eine der personen die den unterschied schmeckt ? ^^


----------



## vollmi (6. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> lewhooper wo lebst du das du einen wasserfilter brauchst ? ^^
> 
> oder bist du eine der personen die den unterschied schmeckt ? ^^



Also ich merk den Unterschied auch. An der Kaffeemaschine, da setzt sich kein Schleim mehr im Wassertank ab. Geschmacklich ist da überhaupt nichts. Das was bei uns aus der Leitung kommt ist mindestens genauso gutes Trinkwasser wie das aus der Flasche.

Bei mir gabs auch was neues:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG René


----------



## Magogan (6. September 2011)

Die Schuhe: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003UTUSDM/ref=ox_ya_os_product


----------



## Saalia (6. September 2011)

Jeweils eine Karte für die Heimspiele von Hannover im Europapokal zusammen mit meinen 3 besten freunden. das wird ein spass!


----------



## LeWhopper (6. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> lewhooper wo lebst du das du einen wasserfilter brauchst ? ^^
> 
> oder bist du eine der personen die den unterschied schmeckt ? ^^



Ich trinkte sehr viel Kranenberger (Wasser aus der Leitung) und in letzter Zeit bekam ich schon von ein paar Gläsern tierisches Sodbrennen. Seid ich den Filter habe, habe ich das Problem nicht mehr. 

Und ja den Unterschied schmeckt man. Auch wenn das Wasser sowieso Kalkarm ist.


----------



## Ol@f (6. September 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> und endlich nen Drucker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was istn das für einer? Könntest mir vllt. Namen nennen?



Kamsi schrieb:


> oder bist du eine der personen die den unterschied schmeckt ? ^^


In meiner Gegend hat das (Roh-/Leitungs-)Wasser 22°dH. Das ist schon sehr hart. Den Unterschied zu Mineralwasser (kommt auf die Marke an) schmeckt man zwar normalerweise nicht, jedoch "fühlt" man den Unterschied sehr deutlich und da ist dann weicheres Wasser deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## Olliruh (6. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich meine damit nur auf meinen socken muss nicht nike stehen auf meinen unterhosen nicht cavin klein und es gibt auch hübsche sachen bei c&a muss nich immer nen spezielles modelabel sein ^^



Ich kaufe einen Großteil meiner Klamotten H&M das ist so ca ein mittelstück zwischen teuer & billig. Trotzdem kann man da locker über 100€ ausgeben wenn man sich zB für den Sommer mit neuen T-Shirts eindecken will. 
Ich persönlich ziehen das an was mir gefällt ,egal ob das T-Shirt 30€ oder 5€ kostet solange es mir gefällt ziehe ich es an.
Ich habe auch schon 70€ Hemden umtauschen lassen ,weil sie mir nicht gefallen haben.


----------



## Kamsi (6. September 2011)

okay wenn das wasser so hart ist dann braucht man das  hätte ja sein gekonnt das ihr vieleicht auf so nen händler reingefallen seid ^^

@olaf
und du kannst trinkwasser nicht mit mineralwasser vergleichen 


zum tread - erkältung ist neu bei mir


----------



## LeWhopper (6. September 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Was istn das für einer? Könntest mir vllt. Namen nennen?



Brother DCP-195C

Gibts auch in versch. Ausführungen u.a. mit WLAN oder Bildschirm zur Fotobearbeitung. 

Amazon Link



Kamsi schrieb:


> okay wenn das wasser so hart ist dann braucht man das  hätte ja sein gekonnt das ihr vieleicht auf so nen händler reingefallen seid ^^



Nee das Wasser ist sogar sehr weich. Ich glaube das liegt eher an den alten Leitungen im Haus


----------



## zoizz (6. September 2011)

also ohne Wasserfilter geht bei mir auch nix mehr. Und selbst wenn es nur eingeredet ist, ich fühl mich einfach besser damit.

neu, jetzt im 3. Stock angekommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und der alte ist sogar schon unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. September 2011)

Dieses BIEST... (voraussichtlich ab Donnerstag..)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




KABUUUUUUUUM.  http://www.amazon.de/Gainward-GeForce-Grafikkarte-Speicher-Dual-DVI/dp/B004L2L70A/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1315318057&sr=8-2


----------



## Kamsi (6. September 2011)

gute wahl kann ich nur empheln ^^

besonders die kühlung ist saugeil ^^


----------



## Ol@f (6. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> @olaf
> und du kannst trinkwasser nicht mit mineralwasser vergleichen


Das musst du mir erklären.


----------



## Legendary (6. September 2011)

Klingt zwar nach Mama aber hau mal ned so die Kohle aufn Kopf Shakira. Du hast ja am 05. des Monats schon kein Geld mehr aufm Konto wenn ich das so sehe. Handy, Versicherungen sind ja sicherlich auch zu bezahlen. 

Meine Freundin hat neu: nen neuen Job ;D
Ich hab neu: paar kleine Tuningsachen für mein neues Auto


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. September 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Klingt zwar nach Mama aber hau mal ned so die Kohle aufn Kopf Shakira. Du hast ja am 05. des Monats schon kein Geld mehr aufm Konto wenn ich das so sehe. Handy, Versicherungen sind ja sicherlich auch zu bezahlen.



Versicherungen hab ich nicht (zumindest keine die ich bezahlen muss), Handyvertrag ebenso wenig (meine Freunde haben alle Simyo, ich auch \o/). 

Btw: Woher weißt du, wie viel &#8364;nen auf meinem Konto sind ? Anhand der Grafikkarte ? xD


----------



## Alux (6. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieses BIEST... (voraussichtlich ab Donnerstag..)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doch keine Klamotten?^^

BTW




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




außerdem ein neuer Gürtel, 2 neue Jeans und ein neues T Shirt


----------



## Olliruh (6. September 2011)

Ich glaube Shikari ist altgenug um genau zu wissen was er sich leisten kann & was nicht


----------



## Legendary (6. September 2011)

Meinst du? Ich kann mich noch damals erinnern...ich 17, 1. Gehalt ~ 450 €...mit furtgehen und Zeug hats ned mal ne Woche gehalten weil das Feeling, eigenes Geld zu haben, einfach derbe zu geil ist. :> Ich wär froh gewesen, wenn mich damals mal jemand ein bissl gebremst hätte, so hab ich nie was gespart...ok in letzter Zeit natürlich schon.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich glaube Shikari ist altgenug um genau zu wissen was er sich leisten kann & was nicht



Danke Olli 

Wie man sich hier gleich für alles rechtfertigen muss... schlimm 

Achso, ich verdiene nun schon seit einem Jahr mein eigenes Geld, mein erstes Gehalt hab ich auch aufm Kopf gehauen, aber irgendwann braucht man einfach nix mehr. Dabei musste mich auch keiner stoppen, so heftig werfe ich die Fuffies auch nicht ausm Fenster... mit 17 denkt man da vielleicht anders, aber mit fast 20...


----------



## Olliruh (6. September 2011)

Manche Leute geben ihr ganzen "Gehalt" auch für Bier aus...
jedem das seine. 

BTT: Neues Aufladegerät *-*


----------



## MasterXoX (6. September 2011)

Dirt 3


----------



## fallas (6. September 2011)

> Dirt 3



Pöhse! Bestimmt mit leaked steam key Pöhse!


----------



## MasterXoX (6. September 2011)

fallas schrieb:


> Pöhse! Bestimmt mit leaked steam key Pöhse!



Wat fürn Ding??


----------



## fallas (6. September 2011)

Übersetzung:

Angeblich sollen in den letzten Tagen etwa 3Mio. Steam Keys, des Spiels Dirt3 geklaut und ins Netz gestellt worden sein!

Du hast dir bestimmt Einen besorgt!

/Übersetzung

(Das ganze darf als Witz verstanden werden!)


----------



## Reflox (6. September 2011)

fallas schrieb:


> Übersetzung:
> 
> Angeblich sollen in den letzten Tagen etwa 3Mio. Steam Keys, des Spiels Dirt3 geklaut und ins Netz gestellt worden sein!
> 
> ...



ach das war ich, um ganz viele ego-Rennen gleichzeitig führen zu können 

BT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



yay <3


----------



## Kamsi (6. September 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Dirt 3



http://www.pcwelt.de/news/Codemasters-Drei-Millionen-Dirt-3-Codes-fuer-Steam-gestohlen-3408712.html

Publisher Codemasters kann die Nutzer durch Valve zurückverfolgen, hat sich aber noch nicht dazu geäußert, wie mit den unrechtmäßig eingelösten Codes umgegangen wird. Noch kann also nur spekuliert werden, ob die Steam-Nutzer vom Onlineservice ausgeschlossen oder nur die Codes zurückgezogen werden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LIKE A BOSS!!!


----------



## LiangZhou (6. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein unerwartet gutes Buch


----------



## Olliruh (6. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Musst ich fürn Deutsch LK über die Ferien lesen ,erwartet langweilig & unerwartet leicht zu lesen.


----------



## Reflox (6. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> LIKE A BOSS!!!



Danke man, jetzt weiss ich wieder, welches Album ich gestern kaufen wollte.


----------



## Magogan (6. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieses BIEST... (voraussichtlich ab Donnerstag..)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die gleiche habe ich auch  Was für ein Zufall ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. September 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die gleiche habe ich auch  Was für ein Zufall ...



Zufall ? Schicksal ? Gottesfügung ? Man weiß es nicht...  

Jedenfalls wird damit BF3, Skyrim und MW2 gesuchtet bis sonst was....

LIKE A BOSS  

@ Reflox

Das Album ist der Hammer  Die flashen mich grad irgendwie total, like a Boss halt


----------



## Saji (6. September 2011)

Hell yeah!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (6. September 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie?

Ist das schon raus? Da warte ich schon voll lange drauf. Sag mir bitte nicht das Space Marine schon raus ist. Ich war gestern im Media Markt. Da hätt ich mir das gleich holen können


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. September 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Ist das schon raus? Da warte ich schon voll lange drauf. Sag mir bitte nicht das Space Marine schon raus ist. Ich war gestern im Media Markt. Da hätt ich mir das gleich holen können



Ich glaub das ist ungelogen schon ziemlich lange draußen

Okay Falschinformation meinerseits


----------



## LeWhopper (6. September 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich glaub das ist ungelogen schon ziemlich lange draußen
> 
> Okay Falschinformation meinerseits



Also bei Amazon hätte ich es eben bestellen können. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Saji (6. September 2011)

Es ist seit heute draußen.  Hatte es zwar gestern schon, aber da konnte man es ja noch nicht installieren. ^^

Aber... es ist geil! Wer actiongeladene Third-Person-Hack n' Splatter-Shooter-Spiele und Warhammer mag wird dieses Spiel lieben. Schade ist nur, das die deutsche Sprachausgabe nicht synchron ist. Aber das ließe sich ja patchen... *lieb gen Relic schiel*


----------



## Saalia (7. September 2011)

Meinen eigenen azubi zum knuddeln, liebhaben und mit lauter arbeiten versorgen auf die ich keine lust habe


----------



## Terrascream (7. September 2011)

Seit Samstag habe ich n Septum & Angelbites -wuhuuuuuuuuu-


----------



## Olliruh (7. September 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Seit Samstag habe ich n Septum & Angelbites -wuhuuuuuuuuu-



n1

wie groß ist das Septum ?:3


----------



## Deanne (7. September 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Seit Samstag habe ich n Septum & Angelbites -wuhuuuuuuuuu-



Bei den Angelbites wirst du Spaß mit den Narben bekommen, an der Stelle sieht es nicht so toll aus. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, die Narben meiner Snake-Bites sehen schon ätzend aus.


----------



## Terrascream (7. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> n1
> 
> wie groß ist das Septum ?:3



Klein 
Zu Groß finde ich es hässlich


----------



## Deanne (7. September 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Klein
> Zu Groß finde ich es hässlich



Als Mann sollte man aber immer mindestens 1,6er-Schmuck und einen etwas größeren Umfang wählen, sonst sieht es albern aus. Bei zierlichen Mädchen-Nasen ist das was anderes. Würde dir fast schon dazu raten, um eine Größe aufzudehnen, wenn es verheilt ist.


----------



## Olliruh (7. September 2011)

Groß ist geil.!
Beatdown Style Rules ,für andere sachen brauch man sich als Mann eig kaum ein Septum stechen lassen


----------



## Deanne (7. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Beatdown Style Rules ,für andere sachen brauch man sich als Mann eig kaum ein Septum stechen lassen



Oh ja, bitte. Mit weißem Unterhemd, Goldkette und Jogginghose. Und auf den Gigs immer wie doof durch die Gegend treten. Das liebe ich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2011)

Konzerttickets für Carpark North und Blessthefall. Letzteres hat nur 13 € statt 20  € gekostet, da wollte einer seins loswerden...


----------



## Olliruh (7. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Oh ja, bitte. Mit weißem Unterhemd, Goldkette und Jogginghose. Und auf den Gigs immer wie doof durch die Gegend treten. Das liebe ich.



Und Tunnel so groß wie Teller xD


----------



## Deanne (7. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Und Tunnel so groß wie Teller xD



Bist du ruhig? Ich hab selbst riesige Plugs in den Ohren. ^^


@ Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur etwas heller und aus Kunstleder.


----------



## Terrascream (7. September 2011)

:3

Geplant ist eig. nur ein Tunnel links 10-12mm, je nachdem wie ich lust habe.
ansonsten evtl noch Snakebites


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Und Tunnel so groß wie Teller xD



In den Lippen   Da gibt es ja irgend ein Volk in Afrika, die so Plastikplatten in der Ober und Unterlippe haben.

So kleine Tunnels würd ich auch gerne haben, aber dann wär ich wohl komplett unten durch bei meiner Mom und meinem Dad (drehen schon am Rad wegen dem Tattoo, obwohl ich 19 bin.  Aber sie haben eigentlich recht...)


----------



## Terrascream (7. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> In den Lippen   Da gibt es ja irgend ein Volk in Afrika, die so Plastikplatten in der Ober und Unterlippe haben.


Ja man..das sieht so lustig aus :3


----------



## Olliruh (7. September 2011)

Ich hab mir nen Tunnel selber gestochen ,als ich betrunken war. 
Nadel genommen ,unter Feuerzeug gehalten & durch das Ding 
Am nächsten Tag hatte ich nen rotes Ohr xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nen Tunnel selber gestochen ,als ich betrunken war.
> Nadel genommen ,unter Feuerzeug gehalten & durch das Ding
> Am nächsten Tag hatte ich nen rotes Ohr xD



WTF ? Erinnert mich spontan an die Two and a half Man Folge, wo Alan auch nen Ohrring bekommt und dann das Ohr dick, rot und eitrig wird.


----------



## Kamsi (7. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nen Tunnel selber gestochen ,als ich betrunken war.
> Nadel genommen ,unter Feuerzeug gehalten & durch das Ding
> Am nächsten Tag hatte ich nen rotes Ohr xD



hoffentlich nicht die schwule seite ^^ siehe two and a half men ^^


----------



## Olliruh (7. September 2011)

Tunnel den man sich selber sticht kann garnicht schwul sein


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. September 2011)

Ein schöner Tag, komm Welt lass Dich umarmen, welch ein Tag ............ dat Vieh ist da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und in Verbindung mit dem CD-Player:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. September 2011)

Hau auf Kacke


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2011)

Was ist denn das @Joker wenn ich fragen darf ? 

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, steht ja unter dem Markenname


----------



## Alux (7. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Achso, ich verdiene nun schon seit einem Jahr mein eigenes Geld, mein erstes Gehalt hab ich auch aufm Kopf gehauen, aber irgendwann braucht man einfach nix mehr. Dabei musste mich auch keiner stoppen, so heftig werfe ich die Fuffies auch nicht ausm Fenster... mit 17 denkt man da vielleicht anders, aber mit fast 20...



Ich hab das bei mein Sommerjob das Jahr gemerkt. Mein Gehalt hab ich auf Seite 174 hier im Thread gepostet^^

Naja obwohl 200€ sind noch über^^ 100€davon nur indem ich mich bei Amazon beschwert hab


----------



## painschkes (7. September 2011)

_Sofern das jetzt nicht geändert wurde : Ein BluRay-Player(?)_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich hab das bei mein Sommerjob das Jahr gemerkt. Mein Gehalt hab ich auf Seite 174 hier im Thread gepostet^^
> 
> Naja obwohl 200€ sind noch über^^ 100€davon nur indem ich mich bei Amazon beschwert hab



Ich bekomme so 450 € im Monat (-50 € Fahrgeld). Dazu dann noch Kindergeld, was aber meine Mom kassiert.

Damit komme ich eigentlich sehr gut aus, ich hab teilweise mal 3 oder 4 Monate NIX ausgegeben. Dann schau ich auf mein Konto und joa, WIN!   Nur dann hatte ich fast alles ausgegeben, nun bin ich (sehen wir mal von der Graka, den ganzen Konzerttickets und Merch und meinem Tattoo ab) am sparen. Weihnachten steht ja auch praktisch vor der Tür.


----------



## Grushdak (7. September 2011)

Seit einer Woche habe ich nun ersatzweise und vorübergehend ein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich bin damit unzufrieden ....

Ich will endlich, daß mein Garantiefall durch ist ...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. September 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Sofern das jetzt nicht geändert wurde : Ein BluRay-Player(?)_


Über der Endstufe ist ein CD Player. BD Player war von Panasonic, aber habe ich verkauft, da er nach dem Staubwischen immer woanders stand. BD Player wird demnächst ein Oppo 93.


----------



## painschkes (7. September 2011)

_Ahjo...meint ich ja _


----------



## ZAM (7. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saalia (8. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einen neuen squash schläger, 135gramm leicht :-) (mein handy ist fast schwerer ^^)

und heute abend wird er eingespielt


----------



## Olliruh (8. September 2011)

mehehe Tunnel stechen lassen mehehe


----------



## EspCap (8. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. September 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> [Chemie des Todes]



Viel Spaß, ein klasse Buch.  Hab mittlerweile alle Teile gelesen, bin wirklich begeistert. Simon Beckett ist schon jetzt einer meiner Lieblingsautoren.


----------



## EspCap (8. September 2011)

Danke, werde ich haben. Hab's im Urlaub bei einem Kumpel gesehen und die ersten paar Seiten haben mich schon überzeugt


----------



## EspCap (8. September 2011)

Zum Glück war das kein Doppelpost.


----------



## Grushdak (8. September 2011)

Seit heute nun besitze ich nen Digitalreceiver.
Der ist so klein, den kann ich die Jacken-Tasche stecken. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt geht es erstmal gleich an's Einstellen.

greetz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. September 2011)

ES IST DA !!! :O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (8. September 2011)

Viel spaß beim Einbau^^


----------



## iShock (8. September 2011)

brauch auch mal ne neue graka... meine is noch nichma dx11 rdy... naja zu weihnachten dann


----------



## zoizz (8. September 2011)

welche Spiele unterstützen zur Zeit eigentlich Dx11?


----------



## Kamsi (8. September 2011)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,744126/DirectX-11-weiter-auf-dem-Vormarsch-Die-spannendsten-DX11-Spiele-von-Battlefield-3-bis-Skyrim/Spiele/Wissen/


----------



## lolGER61095 (8. September 2011)

[attachment=12173:Neu.jpg]
bf3 <3


----------



## Alux (9. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gazeran (9. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die dinger sind Porno


----------



## Saji (9. September 2011)

Sag mir bitte nicht, dass du dir Skullcandy gekauft hast... als erstes wird dir das Kabel am Kopfhörer kaputt gehen. Alternativ fällt die linke Seite aus.

Wieso keine Sennheister, AKG oder Denon? Klingen doch viel besser als dieser Hama-Salat. :<


----------



## Gazeran (9. September 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Sag mir bitte nicht, dass du dir Skullcandy gekauft hast... als erstes wird dir das Kabel am Kopfhörer kaputt gehen. Alternativ fällt die linke Seite aus.
> 
> Wieso keine Sennheister, AKG oder Denon? Klingen doch viel besser als dieser Hama-Salat. :<



Ich hab jetz mein 3tes Paar Sennheiser durch, jedes mal der gleiche Fehler (der 3,5mm stecker locker geworden und dadurch die kabel kaputt gegangen...) danach fällt irgendeine Seite aus -> Neues Paar (anderes Modell )
Jetz probier ich halt mal ne andere Marke


----------



## Saji (9. September 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Ich hab jetz mein 3tes Paar Sennheiser durch, jedes mal der gleiche Fehler (der 3,5mm stecker locker geworden und dadurch die kabel kaputt gegangen...) danach fällt irgendeine Seite aus -> Neues Paar (anderes Modell )
> Jetz probier ich halt mal ne andere Marke



Ich tippe mal drauf, dass es nicht gerade die guten, teuren Sennheiser-Modelle waren. Mein 60 Euro Modell von damals hält heute noch immer, gut und gerne drei Jahre alt. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg mit den Skullcandy, kann dir aber aus Erfahrung sagen, dass die sehr oft kaputt gehen. Da halten manchmal sogar die Apple oder Vivanco-Kopfhörer länger. *g*


----------



## EspCap (9. September 2011)

Probier nächstes Mal beyerdynamic. Deren InEars sind zwar nicht ganz so genial wie die 'richtigen' Kopfhörer, aber für mich, der schon einige Marken durchprobiert hat, sind das bisher die besten. Kaputt gehen fast alle InEars recht schnell, wenn man sie nicht immer mit Samthandschuhen anfasst. Meine ca. 200&#8364; teuren UltimateEars waren nach einem halben Jahr schon kaputt, Kabelbruch. Aber für so was hat man ja Garantie. 

Hab auch was neues, zumindest ist es bestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gazeran (9. September 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal drauf, dass es nicht gerade die guten, teuren Sennheiser-Modelle waren. Mein 60 Euro Modell von damals hält heute noch immer, gut und gerne drei Jahre alt. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg mit den Skullcandy, kann dir aber aus Erfahrung sagen, dass die sehr oft kaputt gehen. Da halten manchmal sogar die Apple oder Vivanco-Kopfhörer länger. *g*



Ehm ja 50Euro, blabla EH-500 Enhanced Bass oder so


----------



## win3ermute (9. September 2011)

Ich liebe meine missionarisch tätigen Freunde. Vor ein paar Tagen mal über vanVogt unterhalten, geht man nichtsahnend zum Briefkasten und findet zwei Päckchen vor:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein irrationaler, wenn auch nicht ganz unbegründeter Jodzel-Hass ist damit heute gleich um zwei Punkte gesunken.


----------



## iShock (9. September 2011)

CIV 5 für 11,82 €   dank Steam :-D


----------



## Panorama123 (9. September 2011)

ein metall-tabellenbuch, da ich meins verschlampt habe


----------



## orkman (9. September 2011)

paypal account , noch ne woche ferien, Razer Goliathus mauspad  und wieder was zu essen


----------



## Perkone (9. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geile games


----------



## Kamsi (10. September 2011)

die 2 spiele und dann deine signatur ^^

zum topic nen neuen firefox skin ^^

http://www.getpersonas.com/de/persona/76526


----------



## win3ermute (10. September 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich liebe meine missionarisch tätigen Freunde. Vor ein paar Tagen mal über vanVogt unterhalten, geht man nichtsahnend zum Briefkasten und findet zwei Päckchen vor



Eigenquote stinkt, aber dieses Buch macht mir langsam Angst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Lw.-Versorgungsregiment 4" hat das Ding 1964 "vereinnahmt". Unterschrieben von jemandem, den ich als "Feuerstein" (eventuell sogar "August") interpretiere. 

Wie verfickt geil ist das denn bitteschön? Auf dem "Schmutzblatt" steht noch handschriftlich in Schönschrift vermerkt: "Utopischer Roman". Ich liebe Dinge, die schon eine Geschichte hinter sich haben! Vielen Dank dafür! Ist mein erstes militärisch geschultes Buch!


----------



## Sigmea (10. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (10. September 2011)

Zwei Wespenstiche. Von EINER Wespe. Jaha. Muss mir erstmal einer nachmachen. Dafür schmort dieses Drecksvieh jetzt in meinem Staubsauger.


----------



## orkman (10. September 2011)

nen neuen desktop hintergrund und nen neues hintergrundbild auf dem handy 
erfolgreich zwielichtbastion und psa gelegt zu haben (jaja ich bin spaet dran , hatte vorher leider nie zeit dafuer)


----------



## Dracun (10. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seit gestern  *höhö*

Star Trek VOYAGER Elite Force 1€ + 1,45€ Versand Ebay
Monkey Island SE Collection 14,99 € + 0,00 € Versand Amazon


----------



## Alux (10. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Zwei Wespenstiche. Von EINER Wespe. Jaha. Muss mir erstmal einer nachmachen. Dafür schmort dieses Drecksvieh jetzt in meinem Staubsauger.



Ts, ich habs geschafft 3 Mal von einer gestochen zu werden. Auf die gleiche Stelle. Und dann ist das Vieh noch abgehauen.


----------



## Kamsi (10. September 2011)

@Dracun 

da werden errinerung wach ^^

habe damals star trek voyager elite force im multiplayer modus im clan anderthalb jahre gezockt war ganz witzig ^^

läuft das den noch auf aktuellen betriebssystemen ?


----------



## schneemaus (10. September 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ts, ich habs geschafft 3 Mal von einer gestochen zu werden. Auf die gleiche Stelle. Und dann ist das Vieh noch abgehauen.



Nö, bei mir waren's die Innenseite vom linken Oberarm und der Handrücken der rechten Hand. Und das Vieh konnte nich mehr abhauen :>


BTT: Neue Frisuuuuuuur und neue Haarfarbe <3 War schon geil, wie die Leute glotzen, wenn mal jemand etwas ausgefallenere Haare hat.


----------



## orkman (10. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> BTT: Neue Frisuuuuuuur und neue Haarfarbe <3 War schon geil, wie die Leute glotzen, wenn mal jemand etwas ausgefallenere Haare hat.



foto her pls ^^

BTT: nen neuen dolch fuer meinen wl in wow


----------



## schneemaus (10. September 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> foto her pls ^^



Nö - ihr habt ja nich mal n Vorher-Foto


----------



## Dracun (10. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> @Dracun
> 
> da werden errinerung wach ^^
> 
> ...


Funzt ohne Probleme .. man muss nur die setup.exe als admin von selbst starten und net den installer nutzen  Ansonsten Nixe Problemi


----------



## orkman (10. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nö - ihr habt ja nich mal n Vorher-Foto



dann setz vorher und nachher bild rein


----------



## schneemaus (10. September 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> dann setz vorher und nachher bild rein



Nö. Hab kein gutes Vorher-Bild. Die "neusten" Fotos von mir sind 2 Jahre alt. Und das kann man nicht wirklich als vorher bezeichnen 

Edit: Aber ich verrate dir, dass ich schwarze Haare mit nem pinkroten Ton als "Blöcke" und "reingehäkelt" (ja, exakt so hat meine Friseurin das beschrieben ^^) hab.


----------



## Kamsi (10. September 2011)

du warst nicht zufällig die frau die gestern bei taff das sich die haare pink färben liess ?

Gerade ebend per post angekommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. September 2011)

Do want!


----------



## schneemaus (10. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> du warst nicht zufällig die frau die gestern bei taff das sich die haare pink färben liess ?



Äh... Nein.

1. war ich erst heute beim Friseur und 2. sind meine Haare schwarz. Nur quasi mit Strähnen drin, aber halt keine normalen Strähnchen 

Tante Edith brüllt mich an, dass ich noch dazusagen soll, dass das eigentlich rot ist mit Pinkstich


----------



## Kamsi (10. September 2011)

habe nur gelesen pink frisör und wo gestern ja der beitrag war ^^


----------



## schneemaus (10. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> habe nur gelesen pink frisör und wo gestern ja der beitrag war ^^



Also... Nö. Um Gottes Willen. Für so nen Schund geb ich mich doch nich her


----------



## Reflox (10. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also... Nö. Um Gottes Willen. Für so nen Schund geb ich mich doch nich her



Jaja, wennschon zu Frontal 21 was? 

BT:

Für nur 20 Euro mit allen DLCs 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> War schon geil, wie die Leute glotzen, wenn mal jemand etwas ausgefallenere Haare hat.



Das kannste laut sagen. Ich hatte vor 1 - 2 Jahren mal schwarze Haare mit nem roten Streifen drin.
Man wird deswegen sogar regelmäßig von völlig Fremden angesprochen


----------



## Konov (11. September 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> dann setz vorher und nachher bild rein



Oder zumindest ein Bild vom jetzigen Zustand der Frisur, das schreit geradezu nach einem Bild.


----------



## schneemaus (11. September 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Das kannste laut sagen. Ich hatte vor 1 - 2 Jahren mal schwarze Haare mit nem roten Streifen drin.
> Man wird deswegen sogar regelmäßig von völlig Fremden angesprochen



Ich freu mich jetzt schon drauf  

Nö. Gibt kein Bild. Zumal meine Haare grad aussehn, als hätt ich in die Steckdose gegriffen, weil ich gestern mit dem Zeug vom Friseur uns Bett bin und erst nach der Hausarbeit duschen gehe.. Also... Nein


----------



## Konov (11. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich freu mich jetzt schon drauf
> 
> Nö. Gibt kein Bild. Zumal meine Haare grad aussehn, als hätt ich in die Steckdose gegriffen, weil ich gestern mit dem Zeug vom Friseur uns Bett bin und erst nach der Hausarbeit duschen gehe.. Also... Nein



Das wiederum schreit förmlich nach Mitleid


----------



## schneemaus (11. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das wiederum schreit förmlich nach Mitleid



Nö. Jetzt war ich duschen und meine Haare sehn wieder gut aus. Zwar nicht gegelt oder so, aber trotzdem gut


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nö. Jetzt war ich duschen und meine Haare sehn wieder gut aus. Zwar nicht gegelt oder so, aber trotzdem gut



FOTOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Konov (11. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> FOTOOOOOOOOO!!!



Sag ich dooooch!


----------



## Olliruh (11. September 2011)

Foto nehm ich auch


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2x 4GB = 8GB


----------



## schneemaus (11. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> FOTOOOOOOOOO!!!






Konov schrieb:


> Sag ich dooooch!






Olliruh schrieb:


> Foto nehm ich auch



....... o.O


Wieso wollt ihr alle n Foto von mir? xD Guckt euch lieber Deanne an, die sieht gut aus!


----------



## Deanne (11. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Guckt euch lieber Deanne an, die sieht gut aus!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mach mich nicht verlegen. Ich bin Kellerkind, sowas irritiert mich.

Und wer hier groß die neue Frisur ankündigt, muss halt auch Fotos zeigen. That's life! ^___^


----------



## schneemaus (11. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mach mich nicht verlegen. Ich bin Kellerkind, sowas irritiert mich.
> 
> Und wer hier groß die neue Frisur ankündigt, muss halt auch Fotos zeigen. That's life! ^___^



Dafür, dass du jetzt ein Sailor-Moon-Gif gepostet hast, könnt ich dich knutschen  Aber is halt so ^-^

Ach ich schau mal, was meine Webcam morgen so hergibt, wenn ich was Ordentliches an habe. Aber in Gammelklamotten will mich mit Sicherheit niemand sehn.


----------



## Konov (11. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wieso wollt ihr alle n Foto von mir? xD Guckt euch lieber Deanne an, die sieht gut aus!



Es geht ja nicht darum ob du gut aussiehst sondern nur um ein Foto. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2011)

Und um deine Haare...  ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (11. September 2011)

Hab auch ne neue Frisur: Kurz.


----------



## BlizzLord (11. September 2011)

Ne pseudo Kiefersperre.
Mach ich den Mund auf gibts nen Gegendruck bei dem man denkt... WoW! Blitzeinschlag aber zurück zum Thema: denkt das dir gleich der Knochen entgegen kommt. :S


----------



## Kamsi (11. September 2011)

@deane 

ich hoffe das panda musste nicht leiden ^^


----------



## Alux (12. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grad gekauft und auch noch bestellt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EDIT: Lustig. Hab grad bisschen auf Amazon gestöbert und dabei The Art of Blizzard Entertainment entdeckt. VOrbetsellbar, Erscheinungsdatum 11.9.2012.


----------



## skyline930 (12. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man beachte die Android-Version!  Rooted & installed auf einem Motorola Defy, das offiziell je nach Carrier 2.1/2.2 hat 
Einfach nur geil!


----------



## Kamsi (12. September 2011)

dein akku ist bald alle ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kam gerade als seperate lieferung von weltbild - gratisartikel als dank für meine bücherbestellung


----------



## Alux (12. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> dein akku ist bald alle ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will auch son Teil


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2011)

Leck die Kuh, es ist da !!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (12. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_"Als Lilly mit sechs Jahren von ihrem Nachbarn vergewaltigt wird, sie feststellen muss, dass ihre Mutter keinen Funken Liebe, ihr Vater eher Gleichgültigkeit für sie übrig haben, flieht sie von einem unbeständigen Ort zum nächsten, um sich selber wiederzufinden. Über Selbstverstümmelung, zur Prostitution bis hin zur Magersucht und Bulimie tut sie sich Schlimmes an und schreit immer wieder beständige Zeilen von &#8222;Ich will doch leben" hinaus&#8230;"

_Scheint sehr interessant zu sein._
_


----------



## Reflox (12. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein kleiner persönlicher leuchte Weltuntergang


----------



## EspCap (12. September 2011)

Bisschen Devisenhandel betrieben 
Nein, ich finde Geld aus fernen Ländern einfach interessant, speziell aus Asien 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (12. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo gibt es denn spaß denn?


----------



## Reflox (12. September 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn spaß denn?



Gabs bei uns im Elektrogeschäft für 9.90. 

Aber ich glaub auf Amazon gibt es die auch.


----------



## schneemaus (13. September 2011)

Ne neue Signatur, die schon genug Arbeit war, die ich aber noch bearbeiten muss *wuuuusch und weg*


----------



## Terrascream (13. September 2011)

Neue Anti Depressiva


----------



## Deanne (13. September 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Neue Anti Depressiva



Hätte ich gerade auch ganz gerne. Wobei die sicher nicht gegen extreme Aggression helfen.


----------



## Ennia (13. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hätte ich gerade auch ganz gerne. Wobei die sicher nicht gegen extreme Aggression helfen.



Man munkelt, dass Sport eine gute Alternative sei


----------



## Deanne (13. September 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Man munkelt, dass Sport eine gute Alternative sei



Scheiss Sport, bin unsportlich. Fahr mit dem Fahrrad gegen eine Laterne und lande im Krankenhaus. Oder mir wird wieder das Piercing rausgerissen, ich blute wie eine geschlachtete Sau und sehe danach aus wie eine Mischung aus Tyler Durden und Rudolf dem Rentier. Ne.


----------



## Konov (13. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Scheiss Sport, bin unsportlich.


 Das ist aber ein schlechtes Argument... sportlich sein kann man "lernen".
Und sportlich sein heißt ja nicht, 150km Radrennen zu veranstalten oder 200kg zu stemmen.

Ein bißchen steppen oder Joggen ist bei Frauen hoch im Kurs, wenn man es nicht übertreibt und Spass daran hat... nur bei den meisten kommt der Spaß halt erst nach ner Weile. Viele können sich nicht motivieren überhaupt richtig anzufangen. ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (13. September 2011)

fahr nee runde  kart. unsere kunden sind nach 20min(oder mehr) ohne servo-lenkung und ständiger konzentration bei hohen tempo immer ziemlich ausgepowert und oft auch durchgeschwitzt^^
und kartfahren kann jeder


----------



## Deathstyle (13. September 2011)

Dann lieber mit gleich unsportlichen Leuten Fußball spielen.
Aber ne weibliche Tyler Durden.. mhn i like, allerdings nicht des äußerlichen wegen.

Ich habe Tomaten geerntet, quasi neu. Mjam mjam.


----------



## Deanne (13. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein schlechtes Argument... sportlich sein kann man "lernen".
> Und sportlich sein heißt ja nicht, 150km Radrennen zu veranstalten oder 200kg zu stemmen.
> 
> Ein bißchen steppen oder Joggen ist bei Frauen hoch im Kurs, wenn man es nicht übertreibt und Spass daran hat... nur bei den meisten kommt der Spaß halt erst nach ner Weile. Viele können sich nicht motivieren überhaupt richtig anzufangen. ^^



Sport macht mir einfach keinen Spaß, ich habe schon zig Sachen getestet. Und die meisten Frauen joggen doch nur, weil sie etwas für ihre Figur tun wollen. 
Das brauche ich nicht, ich esse schon zu wenig und bin ganz zufrieden. Zudem habe ich Knieprobleme und will nicht wieder mit einem kaputten Meniskus enden.


----------



## Konov (13. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Zudem habe ich Knieprobleme und will nicht wieder mit einem kaputten Meniskus enden.



Knieprobleme die von einer Krankheit herrühren oder durch mangelnde Bewegung?


----------



## tear_jerker (13. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



endlich mal wieder ein solospiel für die wii. das letzte das ich gespielt hatte war Twilight Princess.

btw: mario kart 7 im novemeber, yeah


----------



## Deanne (13. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Knieprobleme die von einer Krankheit herrühren oder durch mangelnde Bewegung?



Wiederholter Meniskussriss vom Kampfsport, ich habe mich also durchaus früher bewegt. Seitdem immer wieder Schmerzen, obwohl kein Befund existiert. 
Und wenn ich nur faul herumhängen würde, hätte ich sicher massives Übergewicht (66 Kilo bei 1,78m).

Zudem laufe ich in der Uni jeden Tag 7 Etagen hoch und wieder runter. Mit Rucksack. Das reicht mir an Bewegung.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. September 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Bisschen Devisenhandel betrieben
> Nein, ich finde Geld aus fernen Ländern einfach interessant, speziell aus Asien
> 
> [BANKNOTEN]



Coole Sache 
Warum hat Deutschland nicht so farbenfrohe Scheine ? =(


----------



## EspCap (13. September 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Coole Sache
> Warum hat Deutschland nicht so farbenfrohe Scheine ? =(



Gute Frage... den 10er aus Hong Kong finde ich auch besonders cool, der ist allerdings auch der einzige der so bunt ist. Ansonsten sind da ein 5 und 10 Won Schein aus Nordkorea, ein 9000 Kip Schein aus Laos, 50 Dinar aus dem Iraq und ganz hinten nochmal 200 Won


----------



## Deanne (13. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diesen schönen Hut. Nur in einer anderen Größe.

Kollege hatte sich die Mütze zu klein gekauft, konnte sie nicht umtauschen und hat sie nun mir geschenkt. Scheisse nur, dass ich damit aussehe wie der bescheuerte Bruder des Parkplatzwächters vom Lidl-Markt in Wuppertal.


----------



## Konov (13. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wiederholter Meniskussriss vom Kampfsport, ich habe mich also durchaus früher bewegt. Seitdem immer wieder Schmerzen, obwohl kein Befund existiert.
> Und wenn ich nur faul herumhängen würde, hätte ich sicher massives Übergewicht (66 Kilo bei 1,78m).
> 
> Zudem laufe ich in der Uni jeden Tag 7 Etagen hoch und wieder runter. Mit Rucksack. Das reicht mir an Bewegung.



Klingt gar nicht so schlecht. ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (13. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Kollege hatte sich die Mütze zu klein gekauft, konnte sie nicht umtauschen und hat sie nun mir geschenkt. Scheisse nur, dass ich damit aussehe wie der bescheuerte Bruder des Parkplatzwächters vom Lidl-Markt in Wuppertal.



eBay


----------



## Konov (14. September 2011)

Noch ein zweites Trikot zum Biken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (14. September 2011)

meinste nicht schwester deane ?


----------



## Deanne (14. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> meinste nicht schwester deane ?



Nein, das ist ein Unterschied:

Wenn man sich selbst als das potentielle Geschwisterkind dieses Typen beschreibt, dann muss man natürlich in meinem Fall Schwester sagen.

Gibt es aber tatsächlich einen Bruder, auf den man sich bezieht, vergleicht man sich auch mit diesem.

Zudem ist die Sache mit dem Parkplatzwächter aus einem meiner Lieblings-Sketche übernommen.



MasterXoX schrieb:


> eBay



Geschenke landen nicht auf Ebay, so behämmert ich mit dem Teil auch aussehe.


----------



## Kamsi (14. September 2011)

okay ich glaub dafür muss man studiert haben um das verstehen zu können mit dem bruder schwester mütze ^^

@tread

gewürzspekulatius die aber leider schon wieder leer sind


axxo der schreibtischbutler von seite 183 von monntag entweder batterien alle oder er ist schon defekt - hoffe nur die batterien dabei war nicht mal die leuchte an ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit werd ichs mir jetzt gemütlich machen


----------



## EspCap (15. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit werde ich es mir sicherlich nicht gemütlich machen. Wie ich Bücher in altdeutscher Schreibweise liebe. "Shawl" und "Teater" sind nur zwei tolle Beispiele.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. September 2011)

Wie ich Kafka im Allgemeinen und den Prozess besonders Hasse! X-\

Dann lieber Homo Faber.




@Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist grad am Runterladen, mal schauen ob es so viel Spaß macht wie der Verkehrsgigant.


----------



## EspCap (15. September 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wie ich Kafka im Allgemeinen und den Prozess besonders Hasse! X-\
> 
> Dann lieber Homo Faber.



Ja, bisher ist es nicht sonderlich angenehm oder spannend zu lesen... Homo Faber haben wir vor ein paar Jahren gelesen, das war wirklich ganz ok. Letztes Jahr war 'Der Besuch der alten Dame' von Dürrenmatt (war gar nicht so übel), nach Kafka hab ich dann noch Michael Kohlhaas (soll ja auch nicht so toll sein) vor und dann hab ich die Abilektüren durch. 

Achja, noch was:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Erstmal zum testen, evtl. kauf ich's auch.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2011)

Ne neue Frisur ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




is doch ein bisschen mehr ab als erwartet, aber egal...


----------



## Olliruh (15. September 2011)

Pic or i didn't happend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2011)

Kommt morgen. Zsm. mit dem Sänger von Enter Shikari .... muaaahahaha


----------



## Edou (15. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Pic or i didn't happend


Ich wil keine Bilder, von der Nacht als deine Eltern dich zeugten. :<

10€, hab sie beim aussteigen aus der Straßenbahn gefunden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2011)

Achso ganz vergessen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Heute vorbestellt


----------



## Morvkeem (15. September 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wie ich Kafka im Allgemeinen und den Prozess besonders Hasse! X-\
> 
> Dann lieber Homo Faber.
> 
> ...




Das Habe ich auch neu. 

Es lebe Steam mit allen seinen Specials!


----------



## ZAM (15. September 2011)

[url="http://www.buffed.de/preisvergleich/595561"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url][url="http://www.buffed.de/preisvergleich/611423"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (16. September 2011)

einen zum zocken einen zum filem schaue ?


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> einen zum zocken einen zum filem schaue ?



Sind nur die Gehäuse


----------



## tear_jerker (16. September 2011)

der blaue sieht aus als könnte er die welt erobern ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (16. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> der blaue sieht aus als könnte er die welt erobern ^^


Ist ja auch ein Decepticon


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ist ja auch ein Decepticon


----------



## Saalia (16. September 2011)

nen tierischen kater, gestern bisschen zu sehr nachm hannover spiel versackt ^^


----------



## Konov (16. September 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> nen tierischen kater, gestern bisschen zu sehr nachm hannover spiel versackt ^^



Na solang du heute morgen nicht arbeiten musst, ist es ja nicht so schlimm


----------



## Saalia (16. September 2011)

sitze seit 8 im büro ^^ und genau heute is fotoshooting für irgendwelche broschüren die an die kunden gehen ... ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (16. September 2011)

FÜHRERSCHEIN KLASSE B ... BESTANDEN!  JIHAAAA!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2011)

Portal für 0 &#8364;  (Steam-Aktion bis zum 20. September, ist sehr versteckt, geht einfach auf Portal  und dann steht da Spiel installieren  )



> [font="arial, verdana, sans-serif"]A lovely bit of news from RPS this morning. If you don&#8217;t already own it, you can download Portal for nothing on Steam. It&#8217;s being made free to download until September 20. If you download it before then, you&#8217;ll own it forever.[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, sans-serif"]It&#8217;s all part of Valve&#8217;s Learn With Portals initiative, which aims to promote Portal&#8217;s reality bending puzzles as an educational tool, and hopes to encourage the next generation to start building a new wave of even more dastardly test chambers. You can see our future tormentors learning the basics at Valve HQ in the video above. You can build your own levels with the free Portal authoring tools, which you&#8217;ll find the &#8220;tools&#8221; section of your Steam library.[/font]




Quelle : PC Gamer


----------



## JokerofDarkness (16. September 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> FÜHRERSCHEIN KLASSE B ... BESTANDEN!  JIHAAAA!


Meinen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Lari (16. September 2011)

Zwei Karten für Alemannia Aachen vs. Greuther Fürth. Wie immer im Stehblock S4 direkt hinterm Tor


----------



## spectrumizer (16. September 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Meinen Glückwunsch!


Danke Danke!


----------



## BlizzLord (16. September 2011)

Nen Vindictus Beta Key.
Manchmal is Buffed doch zu was nütze *fies grins*


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Portal für 0 €  (Steam-Aktion bis zum 20. September, ist sehr versteckt, geht einfach auf Portal 1 und dann steht da Spiel installieren  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



klappt nicht, bei mir steht dass es 18,99€ kostet.


----------



## Arosk (16. September 2011)

Portal ist schon seit über einem Jahr umsonst.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2011)

Mein Fehler, sucht nach "Portal"- Bei Portal 1 kommt die Version für 18,99 ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. September 2011)

Neu habe ich eine doppelte Abbuchung vom Duty Free Shop des Dubliner Flughafens in Höhe von jeweils 64,99&#8364; >_< Und meine dumme comdirect Bank fordert, dass ich ihnen einen Brief schreibe, Mails werden nicht akzeptiert genauso wenig wie Anrufe. Das geht auch anders..

edit: ich habe nach Portal gesucht.


----------



## EspCap (16. September 2011)

Bin mal gespannt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. September 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> klappt nicht, bei mir steht dass es 18,99&#8364; kostet.


Steht das bei dir nur im Suchfeld oder auch auf der Seite?
Weil im Suchfeld steht, dass es 18,99&#8364; kostet, wenn man draufklickt und die Seite von Portal erscheint steht da aber direkt "Portal spielen" und es kostet nix.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. September 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt



Win8 aufn Mac?


----------



## Konov (16. September 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> FÜHRERSCHEIN KLASSE B ... BESTANDEN!  JIHAAAA!



Oh glückwunsch, das schreit nach einem Maß Bier. ^^


----------



## EspCap (16. September 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Win8 aufn Mac?



VMWare Fusion und alles ist möglich


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Nen Vindictus Beta Key.
> Manchmal is Buffed doch zu was nütze *fies grins*



Das hab ich gesehen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (16. September 2011)

Die Woche im Schnelldurchlauf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (16. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das hab ich gesehen



Wie sagte doch ein wahrer Poet:
"Waaaaasssss willlssstt duuuuu tuuuuunnnn?"

Um mal nicht wie Zam gegen die Regeln zu verstoßen 
(Alter Spammer )

 Ich habe neue kopfhörer.


----------



## Saji (16. September 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Steht das bei dir nur im Suchfeld oder auch auf der Seite?
> Weil im Suchfeld steht, dass es 18,99€ kostet, wenn man draufklickt und die Seite von Portal erscheint steht da aber direkt "Portal spielen" und es kostet nix.



Für lau schau ich mir Portal gerne mal an. *g*

Und falls es jemand nicht finden sollte: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (16. September 2011)

ein snug fürs Ipad



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Portal für 0 €  (Steam-Aktion bis zum 20. September, ist sehr versteckt, geht einfach auf Portal und dann steht da Spiel installieren  )



Dank dir nun Portal


----------



## painschkes (16. September 2011)

_Wieder mal ein paar schicke Sachen dabei Joker ;-)_


----------



## MasterXoX (16. September 2011)

@Wolf

Bissl kurzes Kabel wa?


----------



## Edou (16. September 2011)

Blind Guardian - Somwhere far beyond (Kp ich hab mich in diese Band ENDLICH verliebt. Grade deren Solis sind sehr geil und das Album ist deren bestes )
Portrait - Crimen Laesae Majestatis Divinae (HABS GEFUNDEN, IM MEDIAMARKT, GIMME A HELL YEAH!! <33333)


----------



## Legendary (16. September 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Win8 aufn Mac?



Dacht mir auch grad so: OMG! Das gute Windows 8 


Habs schon installiert und bin sehr zufrieden wie immer...noch weniger Speicherverbrauch, noch mehr Funktionen und noch schöner, Microsoft ist seit 7 wieder auf dem verdammt richtigen Weg.

Ausserdem hab ich noch Wochenende, ne Packung Choco Crossies und Drive Angry neu. ;D


----------



## BlizzLord (16. September 2011)

Miese Kratzer im Monitor scheiss pussy Dinger Röhren Monitore haben beim Putzen wenigstens mal das ein oder andere Staubkörnchen ausgehalten...
Kann das scheiss Ding schlecht alle 20 Minuten entstauben -.-"


----------



## Olliruh (17. September 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Miese Kratzer im Monitor scheiss pussy Dinger Röhren Monitore haben beim Putzen wenigstens mal das ein oder andere Staubkörnchen ausgehalten...
> Kann das scheiss Ding schlecht alle 20 Minuten entstauben -.-"



dont give a fuck ? 

Ich hab auch Kratzer in all meinen Sachen 
über mein Ipod ist ein Auto gefahren ,mein Handy hab ich fallen lassen & mein Laptop ist ausversehen & ich weiß wirklich nicht wie gegen die Wand und aufem Boden geflogen... 
Solange die Sachen noch funktionieren SCHEIßEGAL... BESOFFEN !!


----------



## BlizzLord (17. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> dont give a fuck ?
> 
> Ich hab auch Kratzer in all meinen Sachen
> über mein Ipod ist ein Auto gefahren ,mein Handy hab ich fallen lassen & mein Laptop ist ausversehen & ich weiß wirklich nicht wie gegen die Wand und aufem Boden geflogen...
> Solange die Sachen noch funktionieren SCHEIßEGAL... BESOFFEN !!



DER IST NEUUUUU!!!!!!!


----------



## LeWhopper (17. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Demo angespielt und naja ohne Erklärungen einfach ins Game geworfen zu werden ist irgendwie blöd.

Ich hoffe mal das der Multiplayer mir Spaß macht ^_^

Aber vom Preis war es schon mal mit 25€ ganz ok. Hätte es mir fast im Saturn für 44€ gekauft.


----------



## win3ermute (17. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das berühmt-berüchtigte Egreat in Bauart R2A. Nach den überschwenglichen Berichten auch aus dem Bekanntenkreis war ich neugierig, was diese formschöne Kiste tatsächlich kann - und bei Tauglichkeit sollte sie den Media-PC komplett ablösen.

Features sind absolute Tauglichkeit jeglichen Formaten gegenüber: Ob mkv, avi oder DVD/BD-Iso - wird alles in sehr gutem Upscale ohne Murren auf den heimischen Flach-Screen über HDMI ausgeschmissen! An der Front finden sich gleich zwei USB- und ein eSATA-Schnittstellen, die bisher alles schluckten, was ich dran angeschlossen habe - ob FAT32-formatierter USB-Stick oder Multi-Partitions-Festplatten. 

Für's Streaming (noch nicht getestet) bietet das Teil eine Netzwerkschnittstelle - ein WLAN-Stick wird gleich mitgeliefert; man kann aber auch ein Kabel anschließen! Optischer Ausgang für den Receiver ist ebenfalls vorhanden. Eine SATA-Festplatte kann im Gehäuse noch verbaut werden und das Gerät dann als USB-Festplatte benutzt werden; ein zusätzlicher Lüfter für die Platte liegt bereits nicht aktiviert im kleinen Gerät.

Erste Tests sind durchaus positiv: h264-Formate liefen selbst bei "Problemfiles" ruckel- und tonversatzfrei; divx und avis frisst das Ding zum Frühstück! Bedienung erfolgt - wenn man sich ein wenig mit sonstigen Playern auskennt - absolut intuitiv und sehr durchdacht.
Untertitel in jedwedem Format (txt, vob oder file-intern) werden nicht nur wiedergegeben, sondern sind noch in der Darstellung einstellbar.

Nach soviel Lob natürlich auch ein paar Schwachpunkte: Das Upscale-Bild erscheint mir etwas "weich". In Sachen DVD liegt das Egreat subjektiv hinter meinem Panasonic BD60 zurück; auch die Ati3650 im Media-PC scheint das besser im Griff zu haben (dennoch weit über Software-Lösungen). Flash ist nur rudimentär unterstützt - aber das braucht auch kaum jemand auf so einer Lösung. 
Ein wirklicher Mangel ist das De-Interlacing: Trägt ein wie auch immer gearteter Video-Container (divX, avi) ein falsches Flag mit sich herum, gibt es im Gegensatz zum MediaPC keinerlei Möglichkeit, das manuell zu korrigieren: Interlaced-Material, das als Progressive geflagt ist, wird falsch wiedergegeben. Da hat man mit dem MediaPC die Nase vorne.

Weitere Fähigkeiten wie etwa die mp3-Wiedergabe (für die es schon ein paar "inoffizielle" Firmwares gibt) habe ich nicht getestet, weil sie für mich uninteressant sind. 

Fazit: Dieser Geheimtip sollte keiner bleiben! Für knapp 100 Euro kann man keinen besseren - und lautloseren - MediaPC bauen, der ein solches Komfort bietet und zusätzlich kaum Strom verbraucht! Anschließen, einstellen, USB dran und filmschauen in guter Qualität ohne Codec-Probleme, Ruckeleien oder Zuspieler-Wirrwarr! Und klein ist er auch noch, auch wenn die Klavierlack-Optik Geschmacksache ist! 

Aus meinen toten Händen!


----------



## Legendary (17. September 2011)

Was ist das nun genau? Ist da ne Festplatte drin oder irgendein Laufwerk oder nur stumpfe Hardware, die es ermöglicht Filme von Massenspeichern über USB abzuspielen? Und Bedienung...ist da ne Fernbedienung dabei?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. September 2011)

Ist ein Mediaplayer. Würde in der Preisklasse trotzdem immer zu WDTV und Asus O! Play greifen, da viel größere Community.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> dont give a fuck ?
> 
> Ich hab auch Kratzer in all meinen Sachen
> über mein Ipod ist ein Auto gefahren ,mein Handy hab ich fallen lassen & mein Laptop ist ausversehen & ich weiß wirklich nicht wie gegen die Wand und aufem Boden geflogen...
> Solange die Sachen noch funktionieren SCHEIßEGAL... BESOFFEN !!



Mir fallen die Sachen auch oft gegen die Wand. PS3 Controller, Handys, Flaschen (Plastik kein Glas xD ) und und und. 



Was ich neu hab ? Nen Kater (nicht vom Alkohol...), 3 verstauchte Finger (glaube ich, kann aber noch einigermaßen schreiben, also WIN!  ), 2 T-Shirts (Fotos kommen noch) und die Erfahrung, das ne Wall of Death tödlich ist.


----------



## MasterXoX (17. September 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> DER IST NEUUUUU!!!!!!!



Dann geh dahin wo du ihn gekauft hast und schildere dein Problem.
Kann doch nicht angehen das der Bildschirm soooo empfindlich ist.


----------



## win3ermute (17. September 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Was ist das nun genau? Ist da ne Festplatte drin oder irgendein Laufwerk oder nur stumpfe Hardware, die es ermöglicht Filme von Massenspeichern über USB abzuspielen? Und Bedienung...ist da ne Fernbedienung dabei?



Das ist im Auslieferungszustand "stumpfe Hardware" für's Filmvergnügen von jedweden anschließbaren Datenträgern über USB und eSATA. Wie bereits beschrieben kann man eine SATA-Festplatte einbauen und das Ding dann noch zusätzlich als USB-Festplatte nutzen.
Sehr gute und durchdachte, absolut nicht billig wirkende Fernbedienung ist selbstverständlich dabei; ebenso ein HDMI-Kabel. Lediglich Batterien für die FB sollte man vorrätig haben.



JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ist ein Mediaplayer. Würde in der Preisklasse trotzdem immer zu WDTV und Asus O! Play greifen, da viel größere Community.



Eben Leute, die mit den von Dir genannten Geräten unzufrieden waren (die häufigste Vokabel aus dem Bekanntenkreis für die Dinger lautete "Bastelkisten"), haben mir das Egreat nahegelegt. Chinakisten sind sie alle; für's Egreat gibt es allerdings durchaus aus der Com für Speziallösungen angepasste Firmwares - es beruht wie die Konkurrenz halt auf Linux.
Manko soll halt die MP3-"Jukebox" sein - interessiert mich jedoch nicht die Bohne, weil ich im Wohnzimmer eh Platte oder CD nutze.


----------



## schneemaus (17. September 2011)

Wie einige andere hier Portal für lau. Dankeschön, ohne das Forum hätt ich's nich mitbekommen x)


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. September 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Eben Leute, die mit den von Dir genannten Geräten unzufrieden waren (die häufigste Vokabel aus dem Bekanntenkreis für die Dinger lautete "Bastelkisten"), haben mir das Egreat nahegelegt.


WDTV und Asus O! Play sind seit Jahren ausgereift. Man sollte halt mal die FW aktualisieren.


----------



## BlizzLord (17. September 2011)

Panasonic SA-HT500 Sound System.

Und viele viele Nerven weniger.


----------



## EspCap (17. September 2011)

Neue Jacke. Bestellt, weil meine Größe natürlich mal wieder nicht da war. (54 - eigentlich hab ich 52 aber die war zu klein...)

So ähnlich, aber nicht genau die. Gar nicht so einfach eine schicke Jacke mit Schulterklappen (<3) zu finden...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. September 2011)

warum unbedingt mit schulterklappen?


----------



## Saji (17. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> warum unbedingt mit schulterklappen?



Weil ihm danach war? Hab auch eine mit Schulterklappen, allerdings mit herausnehmbaren Futter, von Surplus. Ideal für jedes Wetter das Ding. :3

Ach eh... was habe ich denn neu... genau! Zwei Tüten Brotchips von Lidl und leckere Mozzarellasticks.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. September 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Weil ihm danach war? Hab auch eine mit Schulterklappen, allerdings mit herausnehmbaren Futter, von Surplus.



für mich klang das so als ob es einen besonderen grund hat und da ich neugierig bin wollte ich halt fragen
wenn du willst espcap kannst mir deine adresse geben und ich schick dir meine alten fliegerklappen vom bund. nur vor na kaserne solltest damit nicht rum laufen. urkundenfälschung und so^^


----------



## EspCap (17. September 2011)

Finde einfach, dass das schick aussieht. Und nein danke, kein Bedarf  
Hab jetzt keine wirkliche Verbindung zum Militär. (Ja ich weis, Schulterklappen kommen aus dem militärischen Bereich, trotzdem.)

Die ist von Joop!, so als Übergangsjacke vor dem Mantel


----------



## iggeblackmoore (17. September 2011)

Ne Flasche Korn und ne Flasche Fanta


----------



## Gazeran (17. September 2011)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Ne Flasche Korn und ne Flasche Fanta


I like...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> I like...



do want... .__.


----------



## Legendary (17. September 2011)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Ne Flasche Korn und ne Flasche Fanta


Trinkt man sowas zusammen?


Hab ne Packung Chio Tortillas und Hot Cheese Dip dazu. <3


----------



## iggeblackmoore (17. September 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Trinkt man sowas zusammen?
> 
> 
> Hab ne Packung Chio Tortillas und Hot Cheese Dip dazu. <3



Man nennt es Fanta Sport


----------



## schneemaus (17. September 2011)

Die Schöne und das Biest auf DVD - von der Freundin von meinem Vater zum Geburtstag x) Außerdem noch ein paar handgemachte Bonbons aus Frankreich.


----------



## Legendary (17. September 2011)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Man nennt es Fanta Sport


Ziemlich widerlich, sowas trinkt man nur in Preußen. :>


Bei uns gibts Bier und höchstens mal nen Jacky Cola


----------



## painschkes (17. September 2011)

_ESP! Woher? Link! _


----------



## Saji (18. September 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ziemlich widerlich, sowas trinkt man nur in Preußen. :>
> 
> 
> Bei uns gibts Bier und höchstens mal nen Jacky Cola



Vielleicht bei euch da in AÖ, wir in TS haben auch Gintonic, Wodkabull, Baileys und und und... ^^ Bier ist bei uns fast schon Nebensache.


----------



## EspCap (18. September 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _ESP! Woher? Link! _



Die Jacke? Von Peek & Cloppenburg. Hatten nur 52 (was mir eigentlich passt, aber bei der ein wenig eng war) und 54 musste aus Augsburg hergefahren werden. Bei dem Preis könnten sie mir die eigentlich auch gleich nach Haus schicken, imo  

Im Onlineshop von JOOP! ist die leider nicht drin...


----------



## orkman (18. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Die Schöne und das Biest auf DVD - von der Freundin von meinem Vater zum Geburtstag x) Außerdem noch ein paar handgemachte Bonbons aus Frankreich.


nachtraeglich alles gute ...

BTT: amumu als champion in LOL ... ich rocke einfach nur zu krass mit dem  <3 amumu


----------



## EspCap (18. September 2011)

Fragt mich bitte nicht, warum der Typ auf dem Bild im Shop so seltsam schaut...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (18. September 2011)

ihm gefällt das t shirt nicht und er hat läuse ^^


----------



## orkman (19. September 2011)

die erfahrung das erste mal auf einem konzert gewesen zu sein .... stromae live und gratis in Lüttich wegen Wallonischen Fest ... yeah man!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (19. September 2011)

Platz dank etlicher Ebay Verkäufe und einen neuen Blogeintrag.


----------



## Deanne (19. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mal wieder ein anonymes Geschenk bekommen. Beim vorletzten mal war es Schmuck, danach eine Haarsträhne und dieses mal Parfüm und Marshmallow-Kakao. Kann beides nicht gebrauchen, Blumen wären mal was.


----------



## Konov (19. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> [..]
> 
> Ich habe mal wieder ein anonymes Geschenk bekommen. Beim vorletzten mal war es Schmuck, danach eine Haarsträhne und dieses mal Parfüm und Marshmallow-Kakao. Kann beides nicht gebrauchen, Blumen wären mal was.



Wie oft und wieso bekommst du anonyme Geschenke?
Per Post nach Hause? ^^

Das sollte dir zu denken geben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2011)

Marshmallow Kakao schaut lustig aus  Aber von wem bekommst du das denn ? Einfach so zugeschickt ? 


EDIT: EINE HAARSTRÄHNE ?!


----------



## Deanne (19. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wie oft und wieso bekommst du anonyme Geschenke?
> Per Post nach Hause? ^^
> 
> Das sollte dir zu denken geben



Das läuft alles über eine Paketstation, insofern kennt da keiner meine persönliche Anschrift. Und naja, ich hab halt einen Haufen Stalker, die mir über Suicidegirls oder andere Communities ständig irgendwelche Geschenke schicken. Habe sogar mal eine Reise geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## Konov (19. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das läuft alles über eine Paketstation, insofern kennt da keiner meine persönliche Anschrift. Und naja, ich hab halt einen Haufen Stalker, die mir über Suicidegirls oder andere Communities ständig irgendwelche Geschenke schicken. Habe sogar mal eine Reise geschenkt bekommen.



Klingt unangenehm um ehrlich zu sein.
Ich würde meine Selbstdarstellung in Internet Communities jedenfalls drastisch einschränken, wenn mir das passieren würde. Paketstation hin oder her.


----------



## Kamsi (19. September 2011)

wieso muss ich bei haarsträhne an schweigen der lämmer denken oder die anderen thriller ^^

@konov das ist einfach gesagt als getan ^^


----------



## Deanne (19. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Klingt unangenehm um ehrlich zu sein.
> Ich würde meine Selbstdarstellung in Internet Communities jedenfalls drastisch einschränken, wenn mir das passieren würde. Paketstation hin oder her.



Wenn du einmal einen gewissen Bekanntheitsgrad in einer Community wie SG erreicht hast, wirst du die Fanboys nicht mehr los. Das ist ja nicht Buffed oder so. Und dort gibt es ja sogar die Option, eine Wunschliste bei Amazon anzulegen, die manche Spinner dann echt abarbeiten.


----------



## Konov (19. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wenn du einmal einen gewissen Bekanntheitsgrad in einer Community wie SG erreicht hast, wirst du die Fanboys nicht mehr los. Das ist ja nicht Buffed oder so,



Verstehe, naja dann wäre meine Konsequenz sicherlich: Abmelden und mit neuem Account anmelden.
Aber auf Dauer warscheinlich auch keine Lösung.

Summasummarum: Mein Beileid


----------



## Deanne (19. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Verstehe, naja dann wäre meine Konsequenz sicherlich: Abmelden und mit neuem Account anmelden.
> Aber auf Dauer warscheinlich auch keine Lösung.



Da kann man sich nicht einfach so abmelden. Das ist was ganz anderes als Buffed. Ich habe dir mal eine PM dazu geschickt.


----------



## Saalia (19. September 2011)

geil, ich verpacke nen gps sender in nem paket, schicke es an die paketstation und weiss nur ein paar tage später wo deanne wohnt 

um zum topic zurück zu kommen:

Bluray - Tucker & Dale vs. evil ... einfach ein grandioser film


----------



## Saji (19. September 2011)

Ich habs zwar nicht, aber es ist sicher für einige Interessant! Bei Steam gibts die Magicka Collection mit allen DLCs für gerade mal 6,24 Euro.

Neu habe ich heute leider nur die miese Montagslaune. ._.


Edit: Achja, Piratentag! Yarr! Schiffskoch Saji erinnert mich an den Smutje Sanji aus One Piece.


----------



## Kamsi (19. September 2011)

saalia das ist jetzt fies ^^ jetzt kann deane nicht in ruhe ihre post aufmachen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (19. September 2011)

Ich will auch Sachen einfach so geschenkt bekommen. D:

Endlich angekommen <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (19. September 2011)

@Reflox 

und dafür auf der strasse jederzeit angesprochen werden und haarsträhnen per post bekommen ?

haste eingentlich den absender angezeigt der dir haarsträhne schickte weil ich find das einfach gruslig


----------



## Olliruh (19. September 2011)

wir haben heute nen neuen Hund bekommen o

so süß


----------



## Tilbie (19. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






@Olli: GZ


----------



## Rayon (19. September 2011)

Geld an die Seite gelegt für Fifa12. Vorbestellt wird gleich


----------



## Konov (19. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Da kann man sich nicht einfach so abmelden. Das ist was ganz anderes als Buffed. Ich habe dir mal eine PM dazu geschickt.



Danke, das klärt einiges^^


----------



## Reflox (19. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> @Reflox
> 
> und dafür auf der strasse jederzeit angesprochen werden und haarsträhnen per post bekommen ?
> 
> haste eingentlich den absender angezeigt der dir haarsträhne schickte weil ich find das einfach gruslig



Nein, Haarstränen nicht, aber gratis Sachen zu bekommen ist doch was tolles. 
Und wenn der Absender Anonym ist, wird er ganz sicher nicht auf der Strasse nachfragen oder?

BT:

Magicka: Marshlands,Vietnam,Party Robes und Penumbra: Black Pleague


----------



## schneemaus (19. September 2011)

Ich - einfach unverbesserlich auf DVD - ich konnte nicht widerstehen, als ich beim Aldi eingekauft hab und den für 7€ da so einsam liegen sah... Da hab ich mich erbarmt und ihn mitgenommen


----------



## BlizzLord (20. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich - einfach unverbesserlich auf DVD - ich konnte nicht widerstehen, als ich beim Aldi eingekauft hab und den für 7€ da so einsam liegen sah... Da hab ich mich erbarmt und ihn mitgenommen



Immer schön füttern!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. September 2011)

Ein Herz für einsame DvDs - Schneemaus. 

Ich hab seit ein paar Tagen endlich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (20. September 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Righty-Right dude! 
Für mich einer der besten Filme, die je gemacht wurden.


----------



## Terrascream (20. September 2011)

Seit gestern hab ich:
-Ne neue Packung Seroquel
-Bulletstorm yey!
-Ne Packung Hustenbonbons

ich glaub das wars soweit


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (20. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herbst Deko


----------



## Terrascream (20. September 2011)

Mainstream wie ich bin.:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Mainstream wie ich bin.:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Casper ist alles andere als Mainstream. Zumindest im Hip-Hop Geschäft


----------



## Terrascream (20. September 2011)

Ich finde Mittlerweile schon.
Er ziert diverse Cover etc.
Er ist ohne Frage genial, aber mittlerweile hat er doch massig an "neuen" Fans (so "emoscenebla" )bekommen. ( Was ich gut finde!


----------



## EspCap (20. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

Naja er ziert Cover von HipHop und Musikmagazinen, nicht das von der Bild oder Bunten.  Und die Scene-Kiddies hatte er schon immer, nur jetzt ist es auch das breitere Publikum. Mainstream ist für mich Sido,Bushido, Kollegah, Favorit und die ganzen Berlin-Möchtegerns, wozu Casper zur SelfmadeRecord-Zeit ja auch mal zählte.

Aber ist auch wurscht.


----------



## floppydrive (20. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Casper ist alles andere als Mainstream. Zumindest im Hip-Hop Geschäft


Genau und Bushido hat es drauf


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Genau und Bushido hat es drauf



Wer seine Melodien von einer französischen Metalband klaut hat es definitiv NICHT drauf. 

Edit: ich korrigiere, einer französischen Gothic-Band.


----------



## floppydrive (20. September 2011)

Bist du Sheldon oder warum checkst du kein Sarkasmus?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

Dachte du magst Bushido...


----------



## Deathstyle (20. September 2011)

Urgh Sh1k4ri, von HipHop haste aber nicht viel Ahnung, oder? 

Abgesehen davon das Favourite und Kolle keine Berliner sind, auch nie waren, ist Casper zur Zeit wohl das mit Abstand mainstreamigste was die HipHop-Szene zu bieten hat. Eh und die Emofans hatte Casper auch eigentlich schon immer und nicht erst seit xoxo, schließlich war seine "abgeh"-Mucke immer nur in Features, seine eigenen Tracks waren immer ne Mischung aus wannabe-deep und emo.

/edit
Ich mag Casper allerdings, also seht das da nicht unbedingt als Flame - danke.


----------



## H2OTest (20. September 2011)

ganz ehrlich - ich finde seine Stimme net so toll, aber egal ich bleibe dann doch lieber bei F.R.

B2T: ich hab n aufgeräumtes zimmer neu


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

Wie definieren wir denn Mainstream ? Ich persönlich hasse diesen Begriff, ist denn Mainstream was grade Erfolg hat ? Caspers Erfolg kam aus dem Nichts, das Album war ein paar Wochen auf 1 und dann wars das aber auch. Heißt das jetzt, er ist kein Mainstream mehr ? Außerdem hab ich nicht geschrieben das die beiden Berliner sind. Und die Emokiddies hatte er schon immer, da hast du Recht (hatte ich auch oben geschrieben). Ich meine Rasierklingenliebe und Unzerbrechlich z.B. sind keine typischen Hip-Hop Songs, wobei er davon auch ein paar hat. (Rock n Roll, Hundeleben etc pp.)

Mit dem ersten Punkt hast du recht, höre nur Samy Deluxe und Casper, der Rest ist für mich lächerlich.

Edit: was ich damit sagen will ist, ich verstehe einfach nicht wie ein Künstler sofort als Mainstream abgetitelt wird (und das im negativen Sinne), nur weil sein Album mal auf Platz 1 ist.


----------



## Terrascream (20. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wie definieren wir denn Mainstream ? Ich persönlich hasse diesen Begriff, ist denn Mainstream was grade Erfolg hat ? Caspers Erfolg kam aus dem Nichts, das Album war ein paar Wochen auf 1 und dann wars das aber auch. Heißt das jetzt, er ist kein Mainstream mehr ? Außerdem hab ich nicht geschrieben das die beiden Berliner sind. Und die Emokiddies hatte er schon immer, da hast du Recht (hatte ich auch oben geschrieben). Ich meine Rasierklingenliebe und Unzerbrechlich z.B. sind keine typischen Hip-Hop Songs, wobei er davon auch ein paar hat. (Rock n Roll, Hundeleben etc pp.)
> 
> Mit dem ersten Punkt hast du recht, höre nur Samy Deluxe und Casper, der Rest ist für mich lächerlich.



Neeee Kollegah ist geil =D

Du bist Untermensch, wie Boden <3

Mal im Ernst die Texte sind größtenteils Müll, aber seine Beats sind heftig 

& nein ich bin kein Hopper


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

Boa Kollegah und Favorit sind schlimm, meine Meinung. Fav geht ja noch, aber bei Kollegah denkt man immer der Typ hat keinen Plan wovon er rappt... obwohl er ja einigermaßen gebildet sein soll.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mm2gXHC6J2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ein Beispiel, wobei ich den Song geil finde  Sorry für Offtopic, ist jetzt schluss.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. September 2011)

Mit Berlin hast du dich dann etwas ungünstig ausgedrückt, egal. ..Aber die definition von Mainstream ist hier ganz einfach - der Erfolg kam für die Szene übrigens absolut nicht überraschend, alle Welt wartete wie blöde auf das Album und kannte ja seine immer weiter gefächerten Features. Casper ist nämlich nichtmehr nur von Hoppern, sondern von Leuten aus allen möglichen Genres, gehyped und daher ist dass nun auch "der Mainstream" - das was alle mögen. Mainstream heißt ja auch nichts anderes als "Massenkompatibel".


/edit
Kolle ist skilltechnisch wohl die absolute #1 in Deutschland.


----------



## MasterXoX (20. September 2011)

So bitte BACK TO TOPIC! 

btw.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

nen tumblr Account, ich weiß net warum... ^^


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> nen tumblr Account, ich weiß net warum... ^^



Sag an, ich werd Follower. ^___^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

http://flomox.tumblr.com/ ist aber noch sehr leer


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> http://flomox.tumblr.com/ ist aber noch sehr leer



Tataaa, hast nen neuen Follower!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Tataaa, hast nen neuen Follower!



Uhhhhh merci 

B2T: nen follower


----------



## Kamsi (20. September 2011)

ist der tunnel sowas wie nen blog ?


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ist der tunnel sowas wie nen blog ?



Tumblr? Das ist ein Foto-Blog, wo man Bilder posten kann, die man irgendwo gefunden oder selbst aufgenommen hat.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (20. September 2011)

aha also ein digitales fotoalbum ?

manchmal komm ich mir uralt vor wenn ihr ich von sowas sprechen höre


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> aha also ein digitales fotoalbum ?
> 
> manchmal komm ich mir uralt vor wenn ihr ich von sowas sprechen höre



Ne, ne, was ganz anderes. Eine Mischung aus Blog und Fotos, Videos, Zitaten etc..

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tumblr


----------



## Kamsi (20. September 2011)

sachen gibts beneid euch das ihr mit dem internet aufgewachsen seid da kommt ihr viel besser mit klar ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

Um ehrlich zu sein, bin meist selbst noch überfordert.  Aber immer mehr Leutz die ich kennen lerne (besonders ausm Ausland) benutzen tumblr. Gibt ja auch noch Flickr, das ist ja so ne Art Photoalbum


----------



## Deathstyle (20. September 2011)

Ich wollte mir mal einen tumblr Account machen um die ganzen Vimeo Videos nicht in Vergessenheit rutschen zu lassen, aber dann habe ich festgestellt das ich das auch mitm Vimeo Account machen kann.. xD

@Topic: nen Aushilfsjob für die nächsten 3 Tage, ich springe allerdings eigentlich nur zur Hilfe ein.


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir mal einen tumblr Account machen um die ganzen Vimeo Videos nicht in Vergessenheit rutschen zu lassen, aber dann habe ich festgestellt das ich das auch mitm Vimeo Account machen kann.. xD



Los, mach es trotzdem, join unsere Gang.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. September 2011)

Aber was soll ich posten? Okay, dich könnt' ich mit Pi Tracks zufrieden stellen.. aber aber aber. 
Ich guck mir das mal an.





@Sam_Fischer: NICE!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

Momentan sehe ich den genaueren Sinn auch noch net, wobei bei mir eh jeder 2. Klick auf Facebook geht.


----------



## Kamsi (20. September 2011)

mal wiki durchgelesen es ist also eine ansammlung von bildern, sprüchen und musik die du hier und jetzt gerade gefieln und dein leben darstellen bzw das was du magst ?


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> mal wiki durchgelesen es ist also eine ansammlung von bildern, sprüchen und musik die du hier und jetzt gerade gefieln und dein leben darstellen bzw das was du magst ?



Nehm es nicht so genau. Es rotzt sozusagen jeder irgendwas in den Äther, Musik, Videos, Bilder. Ich finds spaßig.


----------



## Kamsi (20. September 2011)

also wie das buffed forum nur ohne regeln ^^


----------



## Saji (20. September 2011)

Ein Google+ Account. Wuhu, herrlich diese Ruhe. So gefällt mir Social Networking.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. September 2011)

Einen tumblr Account, GOTT WAS HABE ICH GETAN!
http://muwtant.tumblr.com/


Hi, na? Jaja, mit den URLs ist es dort nicht so einfach.. nichtmehr jedenfalls.


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Einen tumblr Account, GOTT WAS HABE ICH GETAN!
> http://muwtant.tumblr.com/
> 
> 
> Hi, na? Jaja, mit den URLs ist es dort nicht so einfach.. nichtmehr jedenfalls.



Haha, n1! Ich hab dich auch direkt mal "gefollowt". :-)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

you've got a follower!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Casper ist alles andere als Mainstream. Zumindest im Hip-Hop Geschäft


Ich bin ein absoluter Noob im Hip Hop Bereich, aber Casper ist selbst mir ein Begriff. Daher würde ich den nach seinem letzten Album so dermaßen ins Mainstream packen, dass glaubst aber.


----------



## iShock (21. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und scherts euch doch nich um so nen quatsch ob mainstream oder nich hauptsache es gefällt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2011)

@ iShock

Sehr nice, besonders letzteres


----------



## Deanne (21. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> @ iShock
> 
> Sehr nice, besonders letzteres



Warum war mir das so klar... ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Warum war mir das so klar... ^^



WEIL ICH SIE LIEBE VERDAMMT NOCHMA !!!!


----------



## Kamsi (21. September 2011)

dann heirate sie


----------



## iShock (21. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WA26qeLJ2Ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Its Guylove !


----------



## Saji (21. September 2011)

Rusty Hearts. Hab zwar gerade mal Tutorial und zwei Dungeons gemeistert, aber das Spielprinzip und die Cell Shading Grafik machen schon verdammt Laune! Nur die Steuerung mit der Tastatur ist ekelhaft, aber ich hab ja noch meinen xBox360 Controller. :3


----------



## Saalia (21. September 2011)

Sucker punch bluray extended version :-)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> dann heirate sie



Es gibt lieben im Sinne von "vergöttern" und es gibt lieben im Sinne von Liebe, bei mir trifft ersteres zu.


----------



## Kamsi (21. September 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> Sucker punch bluray extended version :-)



auch drüber nachgedacht mir die bluray fürn 10er zu holen aber dafür gefiel mir das ende nicht vom film also nicht bestellt


----------



## tear_jerker (21. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> auch drüber nachgedacht mir die bluray fürn 10er zu holen aber dafür gefiel mir das ende nicht vom film also nicht bestellt



nur das ende? ich bin nach na halben stunde aus dem film raus^^

btt: nen grooveshark account


----------



## Kamsi (21. September 2011)

300 und watchmen waren ja ganz nett aber irgendwie enden alle filmen bei ihm so dramatisch wobei sie nen guten anfang und mittelteil haben ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (21. September 2011)

wobei er ja nur bei Sucker Punch was dafür kann. aber er hat wirklich tolle filme. sogar die legende der wächter fand ich toll obwohl das eine fantasiegeschichte mit eulen war.
bezüglich sucker punch muss ich ehrlich sagen, das ich den film zu keiner zeit als gut empfand. die grundidee war gut, aber wie das am ende alles nur ein effektgewitter ohne substanz war konnte es mir nicht gefallen. ich mein Steampunk nazis mit mechas aber man muss sich mit nem säbel durch nen graben kämpfen....

edit: damit das hier nicht zu ot wird: eine Karikatur von Mir und Meiner Freundin


----------



## Kamsi (21. September 2011)

off topic ist auch was neues tj ^^ 

naja ich lass mal den tread sonst gibts haue von den mods


----------



## Deanne (21. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Steampunk nazis



Ich muss auch an dieser Stelle wieder mal ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass es sich bei den Grabenkämpfen nicht um den 2. Weltkrieg handelt. An den Uniformen und Waffen der Soldaten erkennt man, dass dort auf das kaiserlich-deutsche Heer im 1. WK angespielt wird. Zudem wird an mehreren Stellen vom "Kaiser" gesprochen, was ebenfalls auf einen Bezug zum deutschen Kaiserreich schliessen lässt. So, Klugscheiss-Modus aus.

Abgesehen davon fand ich den Film super, aber ich steh auch auf Effekte und lege wenig Wert auf Story oder logische Zusammenhänge.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3


----------



## Deanne (21. September 2011)

Ich hab einen Haufen neuer Follower bei tumblr. Und 475 Reposts für ein einziges Bild. Haha, wie schrecklich unwichtig, aber ich wollte es mal erwähnt haben. ^___^


----------



## tear_jerker (21. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich muss auch an dieser Stelle wieder mal ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass es sich bei den Grabenkämpfen nicht um den 2. Weltkrieg handelt. An den Uniformen und Waffen der Soldaten erkennt man, dass dort auf das kaiserlich-deutsche Heer im 1. WK angespielt wird. Zudem wird an mehreren Stellen vom "Kaiser" gesprochen, was ebenfalls auf einen Bezug zum deutschen Kaiserreich schliessen lässt. So, Klugscheiss-Modus aus.
> 
> Abgesehen davon fand ich den Film super, aber ich steh auch auf Effekte und lege wenig Wert auf Story oder logische Zusammenhänge.



das ist mir schon klar immerhin waren die grabenkämpfe sowie giftgasangriffe für den wk1 bezeichnend. ich wollte lediglich einen überspitzten punkt machen 
edit: ich mag action filme eigentlich auch ganz gerne, aber die ganzen episoden in dem film waren einfach zu random, aber ok ich habs auch nur zum anfang der zweiten geschafft, wo sie in einem bomber über einer festung abspringen. an dem punkt wars bei mir vorbei^^


----------



## Saalia (21. September 2011)

Paar hübsche frauen die sich ihren weg durch verschiedene szenarien ballern. Reicht mir völlig als konzept für einen film :-)


----------



## Kamsi (21. September 2011)

also ich fand ja gerade die traumszenen am besten beim film ^^

aber wie gesagt das ende war total fies und die 2te auflage der bluray ist immer noch defekt sind zwar nur 20 sekunden fehlender ton in einer nicht dialogszene aber naja ^^

vieleicht wenn er mal für 5 euro rauskommt ^^

gestern mir fight club für 5 euro ja geholt auf blueray da sieht man erst was ne blueray kann wenn du die poren von den leuten siehst wie die schwitzen beim kämpfen und oder der 7.1 sound bei den action szenen ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (21. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Western Digital 1 TB - muß ja mal meine Fotos sichern


----------



## win3ermute (21. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> also ich fand ja gerade die traumszenen am besten beim film ^^



Zumal es wenig Sinn macht, in Traumsequenzen "Logik" oder "Physik-Fehler" zu bemängeln. Gegen die Action-Szenen in "Fast 5" oder "Die Hard 4.0" wirkt "Sucker Punch" ja fast hyper-realistisch . 



> aber wie gesagt das ende war total fies und die 2te auflage der bluray ist immer noch defekt sind zwar nur 20 sekunden fehlender ton in einer nicht dialogszene aber naja ^^



Sind 10 Sekunden und es fehlt nicht der komplette Ton, sondern die Effekte. Warner sagt, es sei kein Fehler, sondern eine "alternative Soundabmischung" - darüber habe ich mich dann wirklich wechgeschrien. 
Tritt übrigens nur in der deutschen Synchro auf - wer also die deutsche Synchro eh nicht braucht, kann jetzt bedenkenlos bei der Neuauflage zugreifen.


----------



## tonygt (21. September 2011)

Grad bei Ikea gewesen und das gabs neues :

Aspelunt: Schrank für unsere Bike Sachen
Gaderrober
Stuhl für meine Wäsche
Coole LED Leuchten für die Küche
Weingläser
und ganz wichtig Hausschuhe für mich


----------



## Deanne (21. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Endlich hab ich meinen Tattoo-Termin. Blöd nur, dass mein Tätowierer so gefragt ist und ich bis Februar warten muss. Trotzdem: yay!


----------



## tear_jerker (21. September 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Zumal es wenig Sinn macht, in Traumsequenzen "Logik" oder "Physik-Fehler" zu bemängeln. Gegen die Action-Szenen in "Fast 5" oder "Die Hard 4.0" wirkt "Sucker Punch" ja fast hyper-realistisch .



physikfehler stören mich nicht wenn es nicht grad nee techserie ist o.ä. aber logikfehler darf ich doch bemängeln. meine träume sind zwar auch oft wirr, haben aber eine innere logik . das ist aber garnicht das was mcih gestört hat. viel mehr war es das extrem losgelöste vom eigentlich geschehen und das es ein traum in einem traum war(ohne das es irgendwas mysteriöser wie etwa bei inception hat, btw der film ist auch überbewertet  ). ist ja aber auch egal geschmäcker sind verschieden. ich werd auch immer schief angeguckt wenn ich v wie vendetta als meinen lieblingsfilm nenne :/


----------



## H2OTest (21. September 2011)

n tumblr account, bin aber noch am einrichten 

Mein Link


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> n tumblr account, bin aber noch am einrichten
> 
> Mein Link



Und sie werden mehr, immer mehr  Ich follow dir mal


----------



## iShock (21. September 2011)

Shikari was hast du nur getan - die Seuche greift über o_o ^^


----------



## H2OTest (21. September 2011)

ne shikari war nicht schuld sondern jmd aus meinem kurs


----------



## Kamsi (21. September 2011)

hübsches florales muster auf deiner terminkarte und gz zum termin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> Shikari was hast du nur getan - die Seuche greift über o_o ^^



Deanne war es !!!!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## Kamsi (21. September 2011)

tumblr die zwischenablage der web 2.0 generation ^^


----------



## Olliruh (21. September 2011)

Nen Tumblr Account ,nur steig ich leider noch nicht ganz durch :s


----------



## Terrascream (21. September 2011)

Ein Ohrwurm...

Du lachst, ...du weinst, ...du strahlst, ...du scheinst 

Schrecklich...ich bekomme es nicht mehr aus'm Kopf


----------



## Olliruh (21. September 2011)

http://olliruh.tumblr.com/


----------



## H2OTest (21. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> http://olliruh.tumblr.com/



+1


----------



## Olliruh (21. September 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> +1



me gusta


----------



## iShock (21. September 2011)

Waaaaaah *Schreiend im Kreis rennt*


Wieso Welt wieso ?!


----------



## Deanne (21. September 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> +1



Same here.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> edit: ich mag action filme eigentlich auch ganz gerne, aber die ganzen episoden in dem film waren einfach zu random, aber ok ich habs auch nur zum anfang der zweiten geschafft, wo sie in einem bomber über einer festung abspringen. an dem punkt wars bei mir vorbei^^


Sucker Punch ist und wollte nie ein Actioner sein


----------



## tear_jerker (22. September 2011)

sorry joker, aber da muss ich schon widersprechen. da mag zwar ein ein bisschen drama dabei gewesen sein, aber das war definitiv ein episodenhafter actionfilm


----------



## Kamsi (22. September 2011)

Es war ein film in einem film in einem film ^^


----------



## win3ermute (22. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Es war ein film in einem film in einem film ^^



Auch wenn es hier OT ist, so hat Joker recht: Snyder ist filmbewußt genug, daß er weiß, was er da inszeniert - und deshalb war es ihm klar, daß die Action in "Sucker Punch", die rein in der Vorstellung abspielt, nicht als "spannend" angesehen werden wird. Das war nicht seine Intention; Snyder inszeniert vor allen Dingen gewaltiges Bilderkino.

Es ist auch kein "Film im Film" oder sonstiges und der "Inception"-Vergleich passt überhaupt nicht, weil Snyder die verzerrte Realitätswahrnehmung nie verlässt: Auch die "Therapie-Sitzungen" gehören zu Baby/Sugar Pies gestörter Wahrnehmung. 
Man kann Snyder vorwerfen, daß seine Symbolik nicht "tief" genug bzw. sofort einwandfrei interpretierbar sei. Wer allerdings bei einem Film, der schon mit dem Trailer klargemacht hat, daß sich hier eine Menge auf einer irrealen Ebene abspielt, "spannende Action" erwartet, der lag hier natürlich absolut falsch! Für alle anderen blieb ein großartig inszenierter, unvergleichbarer Bilderrausch, bei dem man nicht unbedingt sein Hirn an der Kinokasse lassen mußte.


----------



## tear_jerker (22. September 2011)

Tut mir leid, aber bei dem teil schließ ich mich wirklich an den großteil der kritiker an die den Film wie ich einfach schlecht fanden. Und ich empfande es sehr wohl Bilderopium, bezüglich das Hirnabgebens. Denn wenn man eins bei dem Film ganz bestimmt nicht musste, dann war es mitdenken. Komischerweise fand der Film auch nur in Deutschland einige Positive Kritikerstimmen


----------



## Magogan (22. September 2011)

Einen BenQ W700 3D Beamer und eine 3D Bluray (Fluch der Karibik 4), die ich trotz 3D-Abspielprogramm nicht in 3D abspielen kann ...


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2011)

Asus P8Z68-V PRO Z68 S1155
Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz
Thermalright HR-02 Macho
8GB (2x 4096M DDR3-1333


----------



## tear_jerker (22. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Asus P8Z68-V PRO Z68 S1155
> Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz
> Thermalright HR-02 Macho
> 8GB (2x 4096M DDR3-1333



auch will


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> auch will



Naja, das war dringend nowendig. Board und CPU waren von Neunzehnhunderfrühling. 
EVGA 680i; Q6600 @ 4x2,4 GHZ; 4 GB DDR2 mit der Wasserkühlungsverarsche, die XMX verbaut.


----------



## tear_jerker (22. September 2011)

ja geil, jetzt machst du dich auch noch über mein system lustig 
hab im moment auch nen q6600 2,4 plus 4 ddr2 ^^, ich wollte eigentlich auch schon längst upgraden, aber meine freundin empfand es als wichtiger die neue wohnung einzurichten >.<


----------



## Schrottinator (22. September 2011)

Da hat sie auch irgendwie recht


----------



## Konov (22. September 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Sucker Punch ist und wollte nie ein Actioner sein



Wenn das kein Actionfilm ist, was sonst? Komödie? 
Unabhängig von der Inszenierung ist das Genre eindeutig selbst für nen Blinden mitm Krückstock.


----------



## tear_jerker (22. September 2011)

klar hat sie das, aber es war mein geld


----------



## Konov (22. September 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Da hat sie auch irgendwie recht



Naja muss halt jeder seine Präferenzen setzen. 
 Ich würde auch erst andere Ausgaben tätigen als meinen PC upzugraden.





tear_jerker schrieb:


> klar hat sie das, aber es war mein geld



... in dem Fall hätte ich meine eigenen Wünsche durchgesetzt


----------



## Kamsi (22. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Asus P8Z68-V PRO Z68 S1155
> Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz
> Thermalright HR-02 Macho
> 8GB (2x 4096M DDR3-1333



keine grafikkarte ?


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> keine grafikkarte ?



Die http://www.buffed.de/preisvergleich/615313 hatte ich schon .. *g*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. September 2011)

Also erstma gz zu neuen PC teilen ^^

Hier meine neuen :

ASROCK Z68 PRO3
i5 2500K 4x3,30ghz
ASUS EAH 6870 1GB DDR5
und ersatz ram (im nächsten monat kommt 8GB rein ^^)


----------



## Kamsi (22. September 2011)

kriegste eingentlich als buffed mitarbeiter rabatte auf hardware und co ?


----------



## tear_jerker (22. September 2011)

so lang er die Hardware nicht bei einem Toydarianer kauft kriegt Zam immer rabatt^^


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> kriegste eingentlich als buffed mitarbeiter rabatte auf hardware und co ?



Weiß ich nicht - vielleicht bei Alternate über unsere Kollegen von PCGH, aber da gab es nicht alle Teile die ich wollte und ich bin in solchen Dingen eher ungeduldig. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nen Tumblr Account ,nur steig ich leider noch nicht ganz durch :s



+1 -1 +1


----------



## s0re (22. September 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Sucker Punch ist und wollte nie ein Actioner sein






Apropos Sucker Punch, gibts da eigentlich jetzt den Directors Cut? Im Kino war ja die (stark) geschnittene Fassung.


----------



## MrBlaki (22. September 2011)

Verlost mal einen buffed PC, damit ich nicht mehr weinen muss wenn ich sehe was andere für Hardware haben ^^Grade MW4 gekauft...ist zwar schon älter aber naja ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (22. September 2011)

Modern Warfare 4? wtf 

Call of Duty 4 meinste  Viel Spaß damit^^


----------



## vollmi (22. September 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Modern Warfare 4? wtf
> 
> Call of Duty 4 meinste  Viel Spaß damit^^



Lahme Hardware. Also eher Mechwarrior 4


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VAAAANS

+ ne Caban Jacke von H&M

C'MON WINTER I'M RDY


----------



## Konov (22. September 2011)

Na dann hoff ich mal für dich dass es net soviel schneit, mit den Schuhen haste da doch wenig Freude oder?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn das kein Actionfilm ist, was sonst? Komödie?


Wenn Du nur diese beiden Genres kennst, dann muss es ja wohl eindeutig ein Actioner sein.  



s0re schrieb:


> Apropos Sucker Punch, gibts da eigentlich jetzt den Directors Cut? Im Kino war ja die (stark) geschnittene Fassung.


Auf der BD ist der komplett synchronisierte DC mit drauf.


----------



## Konov (22. September 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Wenn Du nur diese beiden Genres kennst, dann muss es ja wohl eindeutig ein Actioner sein.



Zum Glück weiß ich woran ich einen Actionfilm festzumachen habe!


----------



## Deanne (22. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sehr schönes Kleid. Allerdings darf man sich damit nicht bücken. Das hätte man mir nur sagen sollen, bevor ich heute auf der Arbeit Kartons ausgepackt habe. 
Zum Glück gibt es Strumpfhosen.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. September 2011)

Pic or it didn'T happen! (hoffentlich klappts)

@Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davor hatte ich nur 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, hat ne Weile gedauert, bis ich wirklich davon überzeugt war, dass die Alben von der selben Band sind. Mir gefallen allerdings beide extremst gut. 

Jetzt noch ein Album von Flogging Molly, auf dem Irish Rover drauf ist und ich habe von all meinen 4 Lieblingsbands aus dem Genre eine Version.


----------



## vollmi (23. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Kleid. Allerdings darf man sich damit nicht bücken. Das hätte man mir nur sagen sollen, bevor ich heute



Hübsches Kleid, aber ich dachte immer Querstreifen werden vom Weibe gemieden wegen 16:9 format 

Bei mir ist diese Woche das da angekommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da habe ich am Wochenende aber was zu tun bis die eingebaut ist.
Ist ne Billy Boat Fusion

mfG René


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Hübsches Kleid, aber ich dachte immer Querstreifen werden vom Weibe gemieden wegen 16:9 format



Ich bin 1,78m groß und schlank, ich kann es mir erlauben, etwas gestauchter und quadratischer auszusehen. :-)


----------



## tear_jerker (23. September 2011)

so schick gehst du auf arbeit? da war wohl wieder dienst mit dem objekt der begierde angesagt?^^


----------



## Fauzi (23. September 2011)

Liegt vielleicht an ADS..


----------



## vollmi (23. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> so schick gehst du auf arbeit? da war wohl wieder dienst mit dem objekt der begierde angesagt?^^



Da wäre aber wohl ein Kleid wie Lady Gaga besser zum aufmerksam machen geeignet. Nichts führt zu mehr Aufmerksamkeit seitens der Männer als ein Kleid aus Steaks möglichst schon rare gerillt


----------



## Terrascream (23. September 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht an ADS..



ADS, heißt das du dich nicht konzentrieren kannst, nicht das du Aufmerksamkeit brauchst.

Informier dich bevor du solche Aussagen triffst 

BTT

Noch eine Woche krankgeschrieben ;3


----------



## Fauzi (23. September 2011)

Wieso vermittelst du falsches Wissen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2011)

ADS ist eine psychische Störung, die sich durch Probleme mit der Aufmerksamkeit und Hyperaktivität auszeichnet. Impulsivität komm auch noch dazu, also dass sich Kinder zum Beispiel schnell in etwas reinsteigern bzw sich unkontrolliert Verhalten.

B2T:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gelomyrtol forte... die Dinger helfen wirklich


----------



## Kamsi (23. September 2011)

nur das deine nase die ganze zeit minze riecht ^^

hatte die teile und dolodobedan zeitlang genommen 

gerade von real teigfladen und frischkäse - gibt lecker wraps gleich


----------



## schneemaus (23. September 2011)

Also Gelomyrtol is echt gut. Ich kenn nur viele Leute, die Magenprobleme dadurch bekommen - ich zum Glück nicht.

BTT: Blätterkrokant vom Penny. Ich könnt mich reinlegen in das Zeug.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2011)

Ganz viele böse Bilder im Kopf!


----------



## Kamsi (23. September 2011)

erzähl sie ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> nur das deine nase die ganze zeit minze riecht ^^



Ich rieche eh nix, daher WAAAAAAAAAAAAYNE


----------



## Kamsi (23. September 2011)

das kommt noch ^^

erstmal muss es verdaut werden dann entfalten sich die dämpfe und steigen nach oben in den rachen und nase wie es auf der packung abgebildet ist ^^


----------



## Terrascream (23. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ADS ist eine psychische Störung, die sich durch Probleme mit der Aufmerksamkeit und Hyperaktivität auszeichnet. Impulsivität komm auch noch dazu, also dass sich Kinder zum Beispiel schnell in etwas reinsteigern bzw sich unkontrolliert Verhalten.
> 
> B2T:
> 
> ...



Mit Hyperaktivität heißt es dann ADHS  ( Aufmerksamkeitsdefizithyperaktivitätssysndrom)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Mit Hyperaktivität heißt es dann ADHS  ( Aufmerksamkeitsdefizithyperaktivitätssysndrom)



Genau. ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> erzähl sie ^^


*
KEINE JUGENDFREIGABE* ein Service ihrer FSK

Sorry!


----------



## Wolfner (23. September 2011)

Derweil nur die Demo, aber im Laufe des Tages wohl noch die Vollversion:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



25 Tutorial-Levels...
Und ich dachte anfangs Civilization wäre komplex :-|


----------



## fallas (23. September 2011)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Dinger einmal genommen und sofort gekotzt 

bT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gainward Nvidia GTX560 Ti Phantom


----------



## Alux (24. September 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Gainward Nvidia GTX560 Ti Phantom



Nice


----------



## orkman (24. September 2011)

Zitronenkuchen den ich selbst gebacken hab ... und der schmeckt göttlich ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Gainward Nvidia GTX560 Ti Phantom



Genau die gleiche hab ich auch


----------



## Kamsi (25. September 2011)

es ist die beste 560 ti grafikarte halt 

besonders die kühlung ist einfach genial


----------



## MasterXoX (25. September 2011)

Freu mich schon wenn der doofe Postbote klingelt


----------



## Kamsi (25. September 2011)

dhl,ups oder hermes ?

ersteres gibt pakete beim nachbarn ab obwohl sie sind da sind
zweiteres steigt selbst 3 etagen treppen ohne fahrstuhl am samstag um 17 uhr um dir dein paket zu geben
letzteres stellt das paket vor der haustür ab gibt status zugestellt.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. September 2011)

Die BD Käufe sind diese Woche aufgrund mangelnder Neu-VÖs und Angebote mau ausgefallen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dafür habe ich die Kuschelrock- und Rosenstolzsammlung meiner Frau fast vervollständigt und mir dann gleich noch bei den Amazon Herbsttagen das letzte Bon Jovi - Best of geholt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (25. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





fallas schrieb:


> Die Dinger einmal genommen und sofort gekotzt




 Keine Ahnung wofür das ist aber ich glaub ich will die mal ausprobieren


----------



## schneemaus (25. September 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wofür das ist aber ich glaub ich will die mal ausprobieren



Die sind gegen Erkältung. Mit Menthol und Gedöns, gehn im Magen auf und dann steigen die Dämpfe auf. Ich find's relativ eklig, dann öfter aufzustoßen und Menthol im Mund zu haben, aber es hilft wirklich. Und meine Uroma pflegte immer zu sagen "Bees muss Bees vetreibe!!!"


----------



## EspCap (25. September 2011)

Lektüreschlüssel für die ganzen Abi-Lektüren. Zwinge mich gerade, Kafka zu lesen... dagegen war Dürrenmatt geradezu fesselnd.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (25. September 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Lektüreschlüssel für die ganzen Abi-Lektüren. Zwinge mich gerade, Kafka zu lesen... dagegen war Dürrenmatt geradezu fesselnd.
> 
> [...]



Na viel Spass, ich muss das ganze Zeug zum Glück nicht lesen fürs Abi. ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (25. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> dhl,ups oder hermes ?
> 
> ersteres gibt pakete beim nachbarn ab obwohl sie sind da sind
> zweiteres steigt selbst 3 etagen treppen ohne fahrstuhl am samstag um 17 uhr um dir dein paket zu geben
> letzteres stellt das paket vor der haustür ab gibt status zugestellt.



Öh...keine Ahnung^^


----------



## EspCap (25. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Na viel Spass, ich muss das ganze Zeug zum Glück nicht lesen fürs Abi. ^^



Was musst du dann lesen? In welchem Bundesland?


----------



## Deanne (25. September 2011)

Ich bestell mir jetzt ein neues Shirt. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, welches ich nehmen soll. Enger machen muss ich beide, sind halt Herrenshirts.

Ratschlag anyone? Converge oder The Black Dahlia Murder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2011)

TBDM


----------



## Kamsi (25. September 2011)

das rechte sieht hübscher aus vom motiv


----------



## Deathstyle (25. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich bestell mir jetzt ein neues Shirt. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, welches ich nehmen soll. Enger machen muss ich beide, sind halt Herrenshirts.
> 
> Ratschlag anyone? Converge oder The Black Dahlia Murder?
> 
> ...






Jane Doe.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für 2€


----------



## Reflox (25. September 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Für 2€



Super Schnäppchen gewesen


----------



## Konov (25. September 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was musst du dann lesen? In welchem Bundesland?



Niedersachsen ^^
Für den Deutsch LK müssen wir "Adler und Engel" von Juli Zeh lesen.


----------



## EspCap (25. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Niedersachsen ^^
> Für den Deutsch LK müssen wir "Adler und Engel" von Juli Zeh lesen.



Und das war's? O_o Ich sehe schon warum man immer sagt, BaWü und Bayern hätten die schwierigsten Abis. 

Achja, noch was neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Allerdings nicht für Deutsch LK, nur aus Neugier/Interesse.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weil ichs so verdammt geil finde


----------



## Deanne (25. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das rechte sieht hübscher aus vom motiv



Hübsch? Dann nehme ich besser das linke. ^^

Ne, ich weiß einfach nicht. Ich hab schon mehrere TBDM-Shirts und Converge sind natürlich großartig, besonders das Jane Doe-Motiv ist einfach episch, aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. Das linke hat halt noch einen Backprint mit dem Logo der Band.


----------



## Ol@f (25. September 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und das war's? O_o Ich sehe schon warum man immer sagt, BaWü und Bayern hätten die schwierigsten Abis.


Ach, in Bayern müssen die Leute doch nur auswendig lernen :>

Ich musste damals im GK (Stufe 12 & 13) (NRW) folgendes lesen:
Schiller - Don Karlos
Büchner - Dantons Tod
Fontane - Effi Briest
Musil - Die Verwirrungen des Zöglings Törleß
Goethe - Faust I.

Dazu entweder Flaubert - Madame Bovary oder Tolstoi - Anna Karenina (als Vergleich zu Effi Briest)


----------



## EspCap (25. September 2011)

Keine Ahnung, zum Deutsch Abi in Bayern kann ich keine so genau Aussage machen... ich bin in BaWü. 
Von Bayern kenne ich nur das Bioabi und das ist weitgehend vergleichbar mit unserem. 

Don Karlos und Faust haben wir schon vor Ewigkeiten gelesen, das war irgendwann in der 10. oder so. 

Die Liste klingt von dir klingt allerdings so ziemlich nach dem was meine Schwester damals 2007 als Abistoff für Deutsch hatte.


----------



## Deanne (25. September 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Die Liste klingt von dir klingt allerdings so ziemlich nach dem was meine Schwester damals 2007 als Abistoff für Deutsch hatte.



Das mussten wir damals auch fast alles für's Deutsch-Abi (in NRW) lesen, teilweise wurde es aber schon in der 10 und 11 behandelt. Fand aber nicht, dass es ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit war, zudem wir noch einige zusätzliche Werke parat haben mussten. Ich habe meine mündliche Prüfung damals mit 15 Punkten bestanden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2011)

Ein angeschlagenes Knie, ein sehr angeschlagener Rücken und definitiv überall Muskelkater


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Super Schnäppchen gewesen



Jep Lang lebe Steam!


----------



## Ol@f (25. September 2011)

Ja, in 10 & 11 gabs bei uns natürlich auch noch paar weitere Werke: spontan fallen mir nur noch Kleist - Der zerbrochene Krug und Goethe - Die Leiden des jungen Werthers ein.
Machbar war das definitiv. Ich wollte ja nur einen kleinen Vergleich einbringen. Ich denke das meiste von der Liste (oder in ähnlicher Form), muss man in NRW immernoch lesen.


----------



## Konov (25. September 2011)

Sind ordentliche Listen Bücher die ihr da pauken müsst, ich weiß nicht wieso ich nur eins lesen muss.
Aber ich denke es hängt auf jedenfall mit dem neuen Kerncurriculum zusammen, außerdem mache ich den zweiten Bildungsweg, also bei mir sind nur Berufstätige in der Schule, vielleicht ist man da gnädiger. ^^


----------



## EspCap (25. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Aber ich denke es hängt auf jedenfall mit dem neuen Kerncurriculum zusammen, außerdem mache ich den zweiten Bildungsweg, also bei mir sind nur Berufstätige in der Schule, vielleicht ist man da gnädiger. ^^



Nein, das Abi muss ja für alle im Bundesland das gleiche sein... aber wie gesagt - es ist ja kein Geheimnis dass das Abi meistens einfacher wird je weiter man nach Norden geht.


----------



## Konov (25. September 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nein, das Abi muss ja für alle im Bundesland das gleiche sein... aber wie gesagt - es ist ja kein Geheimnis dass das Abi meistens einfacher wird je weiter man nach Norden geht.



Ja, das kann durchaus sein. Mein Beileid hast du jedenfalls ^^


----------



## Dominau (26. September 2011)

Karte fürs "Namenlose" Festival.


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2011)

Nochmal was von meinem Lieblingsautor  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fast so gut wie Sex *_*


----------



## Kamsi (26. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (26. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Bild



Sparkassen-Kunde! Eindeutig!

Edit: Und Kafka habe ich mir freiwillig seinerzeit gekauft und mit großer Begeisterung gelesen. Es ist auch egal, wie oft man das Zeug liest - je nach neuem Blickwinkel und Erfahrung ist es immer wieder anders.


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Sparkassen-Kunde! Eindeutig!



Warum? Der Tan-Generator den ich von der Sparkasse habe, sieht anders aus. Und der hat auch ein dickes Sparkassen-Logo. Diese Generatoren hat jede Bank.


----------



## win3ermute (26. September 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Warum? Der Tan-Generator den ich von der Sparkasse habe, sieht anders aus. Und der hat auch ein dickes Sparkassen-Logo. Diese Generatoren hat jede Bank.



Weil die Sparkasse derzeit in manchen Städten eine "Zwangsauslieferung" fährt - Du kannst gar nicht mehr mit alter TAN-Liste buchen, solange Du kein Gerät bestellt hast.


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Weil die Sparkasse derzeit in manchen Städten eine "Zwangsauslieferung" fährt - Du kannst gar nicht mehr mit alter TAN-Liste buchen, solange Du kein Gerät bestellt hast.



Macht ja auch Sinn. Die TAN-Listen sind eine einzige Katastrophe.


----------



## Kamsi (26. September 2011)

nicht sparkasse^^

kleine unabhängie bank wo ich bei diversen partnerbanken geld abheben kann ^^

und hat das tan system papier ein jahr länger als die konzerne gemacht ^^

kostenloses girokonto war für mich wichtig da ich leider trotz arbeit keinen gehaltseingang von 1000 euro hatte und als bonus gabs für die eröffnung damal noch nen ipod shuffle gratis der aber seit nem halben jahr in ner schublade vergammelt weil ich keine lieder kopieren kann ohne bei appel regestriert zu sein ^^


----------



## Terrascream (27. September 2011)

Nicht wirklich neu, aber ich habe meinen Deviantart Account wiederbelebt!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. September 2011)

FIFA 12


----------



## Kamsi (27. September 2011)

gibts da eingentlich noch verbesserungen am gameplay oder es das immer nur team/spieler update und ein +1 am titel ?

schade das sie nba und eishockey damals eingestellt haben 

gibts immer noch ne menü musik von nem sänger im hauptmenü ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gibts da eingentlich noch verbesserungen am gameplay oder es das immer nur team/spieler update und ein +1 am titel ?
> 
> schade das sie nba und eishockey damals eingestellt haben
> 
> gibts immer noch ne menü musik von nem sänger im hauptmenü ?



Ich würde mal sagen, das Gameplay wurde in den letzten 3-4 Jahren revolutioniert. Es gibt massig neues, natürlich auch die lizensierten Mannschaften samt neuen Spielern. Zudem gibt es eine neue Engine, die Zweikämpfe viel authentischer macht. Die Spieler regieren richtig aufeinander, kleinere Rempler bleiben z.B. ohne größere Folgen, wenn man aber richtig umgegrätscht wird, bleibt man meist ein paar Sekunden auf dem Boden und kommt nur langsam hoch. Das verändert das Gameplay total, da man nun schnell spielen muss. 

2K macht ja nun NBA, und die machen es sehr gut. Bei Eishockey weiß ich nicht, interessiere ich mich auch nicht so für.

Also es gibt in jedem Game neue Musik, meist aus verschiedenen Ländern. Dieses Jahr ist aber auch tolle Mukke dabei.


----------



## Kamsi (27. September 2011)

mein letztes fifa wo ich gespielt habe da hat robbie williams its only us gesungen und seitdem keine sportspiele mehr gesungen weil es nichts neues mehr gab und die sparte auf die konsole wechselte - ohgott sehe gerade ist 10 jahre her.


damit habe ich passend zum tread mal wieder neues retrofeeling und fühl mich alt


----------



## Konov (27. September 2011)

Mir läuft beim Sport immer die Suppe in die Augen, daher:

GORE Stirnband zum Laufen und Biken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem hab ich mir eine extra Winterhose zum Biken erstmal gespart und stattdessen auf die günstigere Alternative für den Herbst gesetzt: 

Beinlinge und Armlinge von Gonso




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und für den Hals- und Nacken schutz beim Laufen und Biken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für günstige 10 Euro. Mal sehen was das hergibt. ^^


----------



## Olliruh (27. September 2011)

Hab ich als Kind immer gehört ) 

Jetzt wieder gefunden - gibt nichts schöneres <3 *-*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilbradur (27. September 2011)

Ein T-Shirt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Sweatshirt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein Spiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und nachher wird gezockt  .


----------



## Dracun (27. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hab ich als Kind immer gehört )
> 
> Jetzt wieder gefunden - gibt nichts schöneres <3 *-*
> 
> ...


Wohl wahr im übrigen kommt ein neues Tabaluga Album raus (im übrigen es wird wohl auch das letzte sein.. *snief*) 
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B005EOCW80/symweb74-21



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Tabaluga und die Zeichen der Zeit ist das große Finale mit mehreren Longplay Versionen, *denen eine große Tournee mit Peter Maffay & Tabaluga ab Oktober 2012 folgen wird.*


Yeeeaaahhhh


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (28. September 2011)

Ich hab da was neues... eine Frage!

Kennt jemand eine gute und günstige Pulsuhr fürs Laufen? :-P


----------



## Konov (28. September 2011)

Neuer Helm zum Biken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Ich hab da was neues... eine Frage!
> 
> Kennt jemand eine gute und günstige Pulsuhr fürs Laufen? :-P



Kann dir die hier empfehlen:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000KKJ0YC/ref=oss_product

Mit 23 Euro relativ günstig, und zeigt verlässlich den Puls an.
Beim Schwitzen hat sie manchmal Aussetzer weil sich die Flüssigkeit über den Messer "legt". Dann reicht es, kurz über den Messer zu wischen oder etwas fester zu drücken und sie misst wieder.

Hab sie schon mehrere Monate in Benutzung.
Kann sie nur empfehlen, hat auch gute Bewertungen bekommen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Konzi kann kommen


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (28. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Kann dir die hier empfehlen:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000KKJ0YC/ref=oss_product
> 
> ...



Merci


----------



## MasterXoX (28. September 2011)

Seit gestern da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem:

-Singularity
-Dead Island


----------



## vollmi (29. September 2011)

Ne Kiste Lava.
Wird allerdings nicht lange NEU bleiben *mjamm* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (29. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Literweise Capri-Sonne für lau.


----------



## Konov (29. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Literweise Capri-Sonne für lau.



Da freut sich die Mülltonne! Mit dem künstlichen Zuckerzusatz-Gesöff könte mich jedenfalls keiner hinterm Ofen hervorlocken, vorallem nicht mit der Geschmacksrichtung "rote Früchte".


----------



## Kamsi (29. September 2011)

seit wann hat capri sonne schraubverschluss ?

damals hatte es doch noch nen strohhalm


zum topic einen defekten pc - bild friert ein - software dvd player stürzt ab - alles fu zum glück habe ich noch meinen alten pc von 2008 mit dem ich vorher zockte den nutze ich halt als tv pc jetzt


----------



## Deanne (29. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> seit wann hat capri sonne schraubverschluss ?
> 
> damals hatte es doch noch nen strohhalm



Das ist Schorle, nicht die normale Capri-Sonne. Und finde es geschmacklich eigentlich ganz okay.


----------



## Konov (29. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das ist Schorle, nicht die normale Capri-Sonne. Und finde es geschmacklich eigentlich ganz okay.



Ok, Schorle von denen hab ich nie probiert... aber BIO Aufkleber drauf, soll ja viel versprechen!!!


----------



## Ellesmere (29. September 2011)

Ein Fahrrad 

Und ganz frisch rein gekommen (Geschenk von einem Kunden!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (29. September 2011)

biste im rahmen einer studie tester für die sorte ? ich habe die im supermarkt garnicht mehr gesehen deanne


----------



## Konov (29. September 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Ein Fahrrad



Was für eins? ^^


----------



## Deanne (29. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> biste im rahmen einer studie tester für die sorte ? ich habe die im supermarkt garnicht mehr gesehen deanne



Ich hab halt Connections. Haha.

Ne, ich arbeite immer mal wieder auf Festivals und dadurch komme ich halt an solche Sachen. Meist über die Agentur, mit der ich arbeite.


----------



## Ellesmere (29. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was für eins? ^^



Ich find leider kein passendes Foto. Aber es ist für die MTB Fraktion hier total unspektakulär  
Ein Trekkingrad der Marke Union nahmens "Patriot". Wie die wohl auf die Namen kommen für ihre Räder? *tstst*


----------



## Konov (29. September 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Ich find leider kein passendes Foto. Aber es ist für die MTB Fraktion hier total unspektakulär
> Ein Trekkingrad der Marke Union nahmens "Patriot". Wie die wohl auf die Namen kommen für ihre Räder? *tstst*



Hab mal gegoogelt, ist ne holländische Fahrradmarke, die müssen ja wissen wie es geht


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (29. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich hab halt Connections. Haha.
> 
> Ne, ich arbeite immer mal wieder auf Festivals und dadurch komme ich halt an solche Sachen. Meist über die Agentur, mit der ich arbeite.



Wenn du mal eine Palette Red Bull geschenkt bekommen solltest, kannst du sie an mich weiterleiten


----------



## Kamsi (29. September 2011)

@tread

einen neuen (alten) tv pc meinen alten pc der vorher mein zock pc war umgebaut zum tv pc ^^

@deanne 

coole sache so ne gratis sachen aber ich kanns immer noch nicht fassen caprisonne ohne trinkhalm - gibts überhaupt noch trinkpäckchen mit strohhalm ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2011)

Klar gibts das noch :>

Achja, hab ne neue Snowboardjacke \o/


----------



## Legendary (29. September 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Seit gestern da
> Außerdem:
> 
> -Singularity
> -Dead Island



Grafikkarte geil


Singularity: naja

Dead Island: naja...bei mir total verbuggt wenn ich ehrlich sein soll

Achja..hab beide Spiele natürlich gespielt, leider hab ich Singularity genau nach Crysis 2 angefangen, war ein Riesenfehler weil die Grafik dagegen ein lachhafter Witz ist :>




Topic: Neues Gehalt wie immer überpünktlich von meinem AG, nen 6er Pack Paulaner Oktoberfestbier und 2 Packungen Choco Crossies. ;D


----------



## NexxLoL (29. September 2011)

Ein dickes päckchen von impericon mit neuen shirts   unter anderem das wbtbwb shirt auf meinem neuen bild


----------



## Kamsi (29. September 2011)

star wars t shirt ?

haben die noch mehr sprüche als join the dark side we have cookies ?


----------



## NexxLoL (29. September 2011)

welches star wars tshirt?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2011)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> Ein dickes päckchen von impericon mit neuen shirts   unter anderem das wbtbwb shirt auf meinem neuen bild



Impericon macht so süchtig xD warte immer noch auf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffentlich kommt es morgen, kann ich es Samstag Sonntag anziehen :3


----------



## Kamsi (29. September 2011)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> welches star wars tshirt?



bei impericon muss ich ans imperium denken ^^


----------



## NexxLoL (29. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Impericon macht so süchtig xD warte immer noch auf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das A Day To Remember tanktop sieht ja mal geil aus 



Kamsi schrieb:


> bei impericon muss ich ans imperium denken ^^


 achso, jetzt versteh ich den


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2011)

Die beiden Sachen über mir (Tanktop+Armband) uuuund schaut mal was ich von Weltbild mitgebracht habe....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich zitiere mal die Rückseite vom Playbook:

" Würde ein Wildfremder eine dieser Maschen an mir ausprobieren, ginge ich sicher mit Ihm ins Bett " - Barnelia Stinson, eine typische Frau.

Ich musste so lachen im Bus, als ich das gelesen habe


----------



## Raema (30. September 2011)

Heute drei Bücher fürs Studium (Medieninformatik) bestellt. Warum zur Hölle müssen die Bücher immer so teuer sein? -.-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (30. September 2011)

Raema schrieb:


> Heute drei Bücher fürs Studium (Medieninformatik) bestellt. Warum zur Hölle müssen die Bücher immer so teuer sein? -.-



Weil sie eine relativ kleine Zielgruppe haben. Aber das ist noch gar nichts. Richtig teuer sind die Bücher im medizinischen/biotechnischen Bereich. 

http://www.amazon.de/Molecular-Cloning-Laboratory-Manual-Vol/dp/0879695773/ref=wl_it_dp_o_npd?ie=UTF8&coliid=IHXA20VQSASOS&colid=2BOHDT3TSEH4O


----------



## Kamsi (30. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s0re (30. September 2011)

Heute gekriegt hab ich ein Fixie (wuuhuuu ;>) und einen iPod Touch 32 GB  

Uuund, morgen gehts ab nach Frankreich!


----------



## Pickpocket (30. September 2011)

Kleine Shoppingtour 
http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/6168/20110930160724.jpg
http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/3134/20110930160754.jpg
http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/2427/20110930170323.jpg

Kann die Bilder leider nt einfügen da sie nt verkleinert werden =\


----------



## EspCap (30. September 2011)

Bäh, Freud. Halte relativ wenig von seinen Theorien... 

Vorbestellt bei Amazon UK:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. September 2011)

Warum werden Shooter auf Konsole gespielt.. WARUM NUR????????!! 

Aja Handy Vertrag mit Samsung Galaxy S2
Um genau zu sein das Angebot hier. 
http://www.groupon.de/deals/online-deal/samsung-galaxy-s2/914565

Natürlich in Schwarz .. Karte läuft schon und Handy kommt hoffentlich morgen hier an, ansonsten Dienstag.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Bäh, Freud. Halte relativ wenig von seinen Theorien...



Freud ist wie ein echt kranker Trip ohne die Gefahr von Drogen abhängig zu werden ^^


----------



## EspCap (30. September 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Warum werden Shooter auf Konsole gespielt.. WARUM NUR????????!!



Weil mein MacBook Pro BF3 wohl eher nicht packen wird 



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Freud ist wie ein echt kranker Trip ohne die Gefahr von Drogen abhängig zu werden ^^ [/font]



Keine Frage... in dem Kontext auch zu empfehlen: Kafka. Speziell "Die Verwandlung". Ich wüsste schon gerne, was der geraucht hat beim Schreiben.


----------



## win3ermute (30. September 2011)

Er ist gerade mal 4 cm groß, relativ rar und kostet für einen Klumpen Plastik einen unverschämten Betrag - aber ich LIEBE ihn:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wem er nicht gefällt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darf von Mods als "Totschlag-Argument" genutzt werden .

Edit: Und endlich mal ein wirklich nützliches Werbegeschenk bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. September 2011)

Viel Spaß mit dem sprichwortrekombinator.de/



> Auf fremden Arsch wird der Faule fleißig.


----------



## Pickpocket (2. Oktober 2011)

Heute vorbestellt  man schaue auf den Preis! (~171€)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (2. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem sprichwortrekombinator.de/





> Auf fremden Arsch lernt man's reiten.



Jaja... *hust* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hooray


----------



## orkman (2. Oktober 2011)

fuer pc: 
batman arkham asylum
Deus ex 1
deus ex 2
deus ex 3
warhammer 40 k space marine

und dann nochn rasierapparat von remington ... der is mal noetig ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Also bin mal über meinen Schatten gesprungen ^^ ja damit habe ich sie alle xbox 360,Wii und jetzt die ps3 nur wegen den games sonst mag ich sie immer noch nicht ^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2011)

Wegen Qatherine Katherine Catherine kaufst du dir extra eine PS3? O_o


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Oktober 2011)

und wegen atelier totori und noch parr rpg´s aus usa


----------



## schneemaus (3. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wegen Qatherine Katherine Catherine kaufst du dir extra eine PS3? O_o



Immerhin heißt die so wie ich, nur ohne Anne- davor. Da kann man sich schonmal nur dafür ne PS3 kaufen!


----------



## Saji (3. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Immerhin heißt die so wie ich, nur ohne Anne- davor. Da kann man sich schonmal nur dafür ne PS3 kaufen!



Sicherlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ich eigentlich was neues? Ahja, eine dicke Wunschliste bezüglich PS3 Spielen. Wie ich die alle jemals bezahlen soll ist mir schleierhaft. ~.~


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

aja hier das auch noch total vergessen^^ und das ja bin nen rpg fan und die games sind alle auf englishen text getrimmt ^^ hehe 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. Oktober 2011)

_Gibts dafür ne bestimmte Seite , Hordlerkiller? Also für "gute ausländische Spiele"?_


----------



## Littlecool (3. Oktober 2011)

Morgen isses da  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin auch am überlegen wegen den Büchern.... sin die empfehlenswert? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Neue Laufschuhe


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Bin auch am überlegen wegen den Büchern.... sin die empfehlenswert?



Auf Englisch - ja.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2011)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004J41KSY/ref=oss_product

Nen Akku für mein HTC Wildfire 

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000MX81Q0/ref=oss_product

Take to the Skies CD/DVD (Das letzte Album, dann hab ich alle  Dann kommen die ganzen Singles... )


----------



## Langmar (4. Oktober 2011)

Habe letzten Sonntag eine kleine Erkältung bekommen 



> Wer Anderen eine Grube gräbt, gewinnt.


----------



## painschkes (4. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_So - hoffe bis zum WE ist alle dar :-)_


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. Oktober 2011)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Arosk (4. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt noch eine PS zu kaufen ^^ nich wirklich smart.


----------



## painschkes (4. Oktober 2011)

_Aus genau welchem Grund?

/Edit : Danke Joker ;-)
_


----------



## Kamsi (5. Oktober 2011)

painschkes achte nicht auf den arosk  

selbst wenn die ps4 ende 2012 rauskommt dauerts immer noch bis da genug spiele kommen  bzw bis da der preis fällt

ich wünsch dir viel spass mit deiner ps3


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Oktober 2011)

die ps4 soll sich besser mal beeilen mit dem rauskommen. keine lust mehr das die jetzige konsolengeneration die grafikleistung und entwicklung so stark ausbremsen


----------



## Saji (5. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Jetzt noch eine PS zu kaufen ^^ nich wirklich smart.



Ist doch egal. Sie kostet eh im Vergleich zum Release nur noch ein Appel und 'n Ei. ^^ Aber um mit painschkes gleichzuziehen und etwas zum Thread beizutragen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich wünsch dir viel spass mit deiner ps3



_Danke :-)

@Saji : 

Wird auch noch bestellt - aber der Rest war erstmal teuer genug :-D_


----------



## Kamsi (5. Oktober 2011)

ich hoffe ja das heute endlich mal mein bestelltes buch von amazon kommt ^^

donnerstag abend bestellt aber wegen feiertage hängt es in nem kleinen dorf fest ^^

und nächste woche müsste dann mein neuer reperierter pc wieder da sein hoffentlich ^^

es sei den sie müssen in einschicken


----------



## Terrascream (5. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So geil <3


----------



## Sigmea (5. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (5. Oktober 2011)

Ein DVD-Import-Päckchen ist endlich angekommen - und das sogar zollfrei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist natürlich schon Scheisse, daß man sich eine von der deutschen Murnau-Stiftung restaurierte Version der "Nibelungen" aus dem Ausland bestellen muß, weil es hierzulande nicht _eine_ Veröffentlichung dazu gibt...


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Oktober 2011)

Endlich ein Geburtstagsgeschenk fürn Freund


----------



## Dracun (5. Oktober 2011)

Ein neues Avatarbild


----------



## H2OTest (6. Oktober 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ein neues Avatarbild



niedlich


----------



## JokerofDarkness (6. Oktober 2011)

So endlich ist die Vorstufe eingetroffen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab sie auch gleich erst einmal notdürftig verkabelt und ihr ein bissl mit meinen neuen 3 Doors Down CDs auf den Zahn gefühlt. Ist schon ganz nett das Teil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nebenbei habe ich dann noch schnell den neuen Geschirrspüler eingebaut und angeschlossen. Morgen folgt dann noch die Dekorplatte und fertig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (7. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und heute folgt RAGE für die Ps3 <3


----------



## sympathisant (7. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal sehen ob ich mich damit bis SW:TOR beschäftigen kann.


----------



## EspCap (7. Oktober 2011)

Vorbestellung getätigt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Oktober 2011)

Vorbestellung is was für Naps 

Wir nehmen uns einen Bollerwagen mit Campingstühlen, nem Tisch, nem Kasten Bier und ner Shisha und campen ab 3:00 Uhr mit jeweils nem Eimer KFC Chicken vor dem Apple Store Frankfurt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2011)

AB 629 VERF*CKTEN €os ?


----------



## Legendary (7. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Vorbestellung getätigt.



GZ, nur 629 €...ist ja ein richtiges Schnäppchen!


----------



## Reflox (7. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> AB 629 VERF*CKTEN &#8364;os ?



Ah, das ist für uns reichen Säcke doch Taschengeld 

... Naja davon kann ich nur träumen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für 5 Euro im Trödelmarkt. Das Kind in mir hat danach geschreit


----------



## EspCap (7. Oktober 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Vorbestellung is was für Naps
> 
> Wir nehmen uns einen Bollerwagen mit Campingstühlen, nem Tisch, nem Kasten Bier und ner Shisha und campen ab 3:00 Uhr mit jeweils nem Eimer KFC Chicken vor dem Apple Store Frankfurt



Glaub mir, würde ich auch machen. Aber der nächste AppleStore ist in München und das sind über 150 Kilometer von hier... an einem Schultag geht das schlecht. 

Viel Spaß euch


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Glaub mir, würde ich auch machen. Aber der nächste AppleStore ist in München und das sind über 150 Kilometer von hier... an einem Schultag geht das schlecht.
> 
> Viel Spaß euch



Als Schüler hatte ich nicht 629€ fürn Handy----ach ja da gabs die noch nicht 

@JokerofDarkness: Riesen Graz zum Marantz-Hammer - durfte ich schon auf der HighEnd Messe München hören. Verdammt ich muß meine Frau weiter bearbeiten für nen neuen Verstärker...*seufz*


----------



## Silmyiél (7. Oktober 2011)

- Blue-Ray's :

- Herr der Ringe 1-3 Special Extendend Version 
- Star Wars 1 - 6 
- Thor (die Musik ist toll  )
- Inception (der Kreisel fällt nicht ....) 
- Tron (gefällt mir aber nicht so gut)
- Die Ermordung des Jesse James durch den feigen ... (noch nicht geschaut)

DVD's 

- Black Swan

Dazu:

- HD-fähiger Monitor von Acer
- ne neue Grafikkarte 
- 1 x HDMI-Kabel
- ein Blue-Ray-Laufwerk 

und die überlegung ob ich mir nen neuen Fernseher + Blue-Ray-Ausstattung hole. Aber erst mal sparen ...


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2011)

Wie man über 600 Euro für ein Handy ausgeben kann, ist mir auch schleierhaft, aber jeder wie er mag gell. ^^


----------



## Legendary (7. Oktober 2011)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> - Blue-Ray's :
> 
> - Herr der Ringe 1-3 Special Extendend Version
> - Star Wars 1 - 6
> ...


Sehenswerte Filme! Vor allem Black Swan ist toll...vorausgesetzt man versteht ihn. Aber Star Wars 1-6 auf Bluray...FETT!  Hat bestimmt jenseits der 50 Euro gekostet, hab für die Box mit Teilen 1-3 schon 29 Euro als DVD Version gezahlt.


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Oktober 2011)

89€ die Star Wars BluRay Box bei uns im Saturn - naja ein "must-have" !


----------



## Silmyiél (7. Oktober 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Sehenswerte Filme! Vor allem Black Swan ist toll...vorausgesetzt man versteht ihn. Aber Star Wars 1-6 auf Bluray...FETT!  Hat bestimmt jenseits der 50 Euro gekostet, hab für die Box mit Teilen 1-3 schon 29 Euro als DVD Version gezahlt.




Star Wars hat auf Amazon 79,99€ gekostet. Ist aber wie "Wolfmania" sagte ein "Must-Have!"


----------



## Grushdak (7. Oktober 2011)

Nachdem nun meine altes noch D-Mark-Portemonnaie mehr oder weniger auseinander gefallen ist, musste ein neues her.
Kein Wunder, das die Börse fast immer geldlos war.^^
Es sollte nicht allzuviel kosten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Kamsi (7. Oktober 2011)

gesetz der rache
stichtag
die etwas anderen cops
copout

je dvd 4,99 €


----------



## Raema (7. Oktober 2011)

Mittwoch bestellt, heute gekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (7. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gesetz der rache
> copout
> 
> je dvd 4,99 €




Geniale Filme! 

Und danke für den Kauftipp


----------



## Kamsi (7. Oktober 2011)

saturn - obs bundesweit ka ^^ die bringen keine dvd prospekte mehr raus leider


----------



## EspCap (7. Oktober 2011)

Gerade vom Nachbar vorbeigebracht worden... das Ding ist kleiner, als ich erwartet habe. Aber schick 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





(iPad-Foto. Daher so schlimm.)


----------



## Alux (7. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Gerade vom Nachbar vorbeigebracht worden... das Ding ist kleiner, als ich erwartet habe. Aber schick
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn das?^^


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Wasn das?^^



ipod ^^ kleiner als ne Streichholzschachtel. Hab den auch seit ner ganzen Zeit. Fürn Sport gut geeignet.


----------



## Kamsi (7. Oktober 2011)

ipod nano ^^

für die apple jünger die auf sadismus beim mp3 hören stehen ^^


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ipod nano ^^
> 
> für die apple jünger die auf sadismus beim mp3 hören stehen ^^



Meiner hat keinen Bildschirm, mir werden die Lieder immer vorgelesen. Und ich treibe aktiv Sport seit Jahren - das Ding hält immer noch und die Kopfhörer sind auch klasse.
Weiß nicht was du mit Sadismus meinst, kann den mp3 Player echt nur empfehlen...


----------



## EspCap (7. Oktober 2011)

Jepp, ein iPod Nano  Wirklich winzig. Wobei er mit der neuen UI (Software 1.2) gleich deutlich größer erscheint 

Edit: Wüsste auch gerne, was du mit Sadismus meinst. Allemal bequemer als ein Shuffle 

Konov, wenn du das Teil auch hast - kannst du eine Tasche oder so was dafür empfehlen? Ich will den ungern einfach so in die Hosentasche werfen...


----------



## schneemaus (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab noch die erste Generation iPod Nano <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTT: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Welcome to the Dance" von den No Angels. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich das Album wirklich sehr gern mag, hab ich alle Alben im CD-Ständer und da durfte das natürlich nich fehlen. Aus Prinzip ^^


----------



## zoizz (7. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



juhu ... 

romantischer Lesestoff fürs Kaminfeuer und Kuscheldecke ;P


----------



## tear_jerker (7. Oktober 2011)

kann ein iphone oder ipod mit internet eigentlich auf grooveshark wo wir grad bei abspielgeräten sind?^^


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jepp, ein iPod Nano  Wirklich winzig. Wobei er mit der neuen UI (Software 1.2) gleich deutlich größer erscheint
> 
> Edit: Wüsste auch gerne, was du mit Sadismus meinst. Allemal bequemer als ein Shuffle
> 
> Konov, wenn du das Teil auch hast - kannst du eine Tasche oder so was dafür empfehlen? Ich will den ungern einfach so in die Hosentasche werfen...



Nee, hab auch nur die kleine Box die dabei war... ich clip den immer an den Hosentaschenrand, das hat die letzten (glaube es sind 2 mittlerweile) Jahre gut funktioniert. 
Selbst bei Regen und Sturm ist das Ding immer heil geblieben, auf dem Fahrrad, beim laufen, zu fuß... wüsste nicht wieso ich ne Tasche bräuchte. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (7. Oktober 2011)

Vorhin ganz vergessen, was ich auch neu hab x)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit DVD, wo das Mini-Musical mit drauf ist. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich seit bald 10 Jahren auf Rosenstolz abfahre, bei dem Musical ist sogar Lucy dabei, hab ich grad gesehn <3 Ach, das Leben ist heute mal wieder wirklich, wirklich schön.


----------



## painschkes (8. Oktober 2011)

_Wirklich gut das Album - viel Spaß damit :-)_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Oktober 2011)

Ne PS3 ab ende oktober anfang november in klassic weiß (http://www.gamestop.de/ps3-slim) weltweit nur auf 7500 limitiert
naja und sonst hm ne kfz halterung für mein LG optimus Black von LG


----------



## Nyume (8. Oktober 2011)

Hoffentlich bald bei mir in der Post: 
*
**8gb TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333*
*500gb Western Digital Caviar Blue*
*1024mb PowerColor Radeon HD 6950**
**EKL Alpenföhn Brocken**
**Samsung DVDRW**
**Asus P8H67 H67 Sockel 1155 ATX Rev3**
**530W be quiet! Pure Power L7 80+*
*Intel Core i5 2500k**
**MS-Tech MIDI CA-0200*
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Dann fehlt nur noch bf3 und dann gehts rund [/font]


----------



## heinzelmännchen (8. Oktober 2011)

Nen paar Reclam-Bücher:

Schiller - Die Räuber
Goethe - Faust I und II plus Lektürehilfen (danke dass es euch gibt )
 	- Die Leiden des jungen Werther
Heine - Deutschland, ein Wintermärchen

und schon etwas länger her: Markus Heitz, den neuen Albae-Band, gutes Buch,
aber das Ende leider unbefriedigend


----------



## Saji (8. Oktober 2011)

Einen tollen Song! Von Ruthe, hier zu hören ab ca. 3:30 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Jdd-tpgh3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (8. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich rege mich selten auf, aber das Cover geht gar nicht. Wer es tatsächlich nicht kennt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist nur peinlich; keine Homage! Und selbstverständlich kennen "Rosenstolz" eines der einflußreichsten Alben der modernen Musikgeschichte.


----------



## Knallfix (8. Oktober 2011)

Die beiden Cover haben nun mal gar nicht gemeinsam ...

Knall


----------



## Dominau (8. Oktober 2011)

Civilization 4 Gold Edition


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zwar nicht das neueste, aber für nen hunderter sagt man da nicht nein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz vergessen zu posten, alle Unterschriften vom Konzert


----------



## EspCap (8. Oktober 2011)

Neuer Schal... eigentlich wollte ich auch ein Sweatshirt kaufen, aber es ist echt unglaublich schwer was ordentliches zu finden... wer kauft sich solche Dinger, auf denen ein riesen Aufdruck von irgendeinem seltsamen Segel/Polo/Whatever-turnier drauf ist das vermutlich nicht mal stattgefunden hat, geschweigedenn mit mir? (Ja, ich meine dein Zeug, Paul Lauren.) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich rege mich selten auf, aber das Cover geht gar nicht. Wer es tatsächlich nicht kennt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie jemand vor mir schon sagte, haben die Cover außer den weißen Hintergrund und die Schwarz-Weiß-Optik Null gemeinsam. Zumal das nur das Cover für die Special Edition ist. Das normale sieht so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möchtest du mir jetzt erzählen, dass das auch so aussieht wie das Cover von Closer? oO


----------



## painschkes (8. Oktober 2011)

_Da wollte sich der "individuelle" Typ einfach mal wieder profilieren :-)

Einfach überlesen.
_


----------



## win3ermute (8. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wie jemand vor mir schon sagte, haben die Cover außer den weißen Hintergrund und die Schwarz-Weiß-Optik Null gemeinsam. Zumal das nur das Cover für die Special Edition ist.



Anordnung und Platzierung von Schriftzug und s/w-Bild erinnern sofort an eines der bekanntesten Motive der Musikgeschichte. Ich hätte das an "Rosenstolz"' Stelle halt nicht gemacht. Ist so, als ob man das "Abbey Road"-Motiv kopiert.



> Möchtest du mir jetzt erzählen, dass das auch so aussieht wie das Cover von Closer? oO



"Warum so viel Hass"? Nö, das ist ok. "Rosenstolz" ist zwar nicht meine Musik, aber bei dem Bekanntheitsgrad und dem "Alleinstellungsmerkmal" in der deutschen Musiklandschaft haben sie keine Kopie nötig.

Gibt es eigentlich einen "Die besten / bekanntesten / prägendsten Cover"-Thread?



painschkes schrieb:


> Da wollte sich der "individuelle" Typ einfach mal wieder profilieren :-)



Hirnschluckauf? Sonst geht's gut?


----------



## BlizzLord (8. Oktober 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Anordnung und Platzierung von Schriftzug und s/w-Bild erinnern sofort an eines der bekanntesten Motive der Musikgeschichte. Ich hätte das an "Rosenstolz"' Stelle halt nicht gemacht. Ist so, als ob man das "Abbey Road"-Motiv kopiert.



Au ja die Schrift ist ebenfalls in der oberen Hälfte des Covers und beide beinhalte die Farbe Weiss sowie Schwarz Woah das uns das nicht gleich aufgefallen ist. 
Manche Menschen haben Probleme. <.<


----------



## Saji (8. Oktober 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Anordnung und Platzierung von Schriftzug und s/w-Bild erinnern sofort an eines der bekanntesten Motive der Musikgeschichte. Ich hätte das an "Rosenstolz"' Stelle halt nicht gemacht. Ist so, als ob man das "Abbey Road"-Motiv kopiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie war das mit der cerebralen Diarrhoe? Selten so passend. 

Was habe ich neues? Achja, ein fieses Grinsen und einen vollen Bauch dank Pangasiusfilet. :3


----------



## EspCap (8. Oktober 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich hätte das an "Rosenstolz"' Stelle halt nicht gemacht. Ist so, als ob man das "Abbey Road"-Motiv kopiert.



Und was genau wäre daran nochmal das schwerwiegende Problem?


----------



## painschkes (8. Oktober 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Hirnschluckauf? Sonst geht's gut?



_Mir gehts (im Gegensatz zu dir?) sehr gut ;-)_


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2011)

Schwarz und Weiß sind keine Farben *hust und weglauf*


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Anordnung und Platzierung von Schriftzug und s/w-Bild erinnern sofort an eines der bekanntesten Motive der Musikgeschichte. Ich hätte das an "Rosenstolz"' Stelle halt nicht gemacht. Ist so, als ob man das "Abbey Road"-Motiv kopiert.



Ein Schwarz-Weiß-Bild... Und weißer Hintergrund... Und die Schrift halt über dem Schwarz-Weiß-Bild, weil's Sinn macht, es dann nicht drunter zu schreiben und die obere Hälfte komplett weiß zu lassen. Öhm... Hätten sie sich so positioniert wie auf dem Cover von Closer, hätt ich's ja noch verstanden. Aber so versteh ich die Aufregung nu wirklich nich.



win3ermute schrieb:


> "Warum so viel Hass"? Nö, das ist ok. "Rosenstolz" ist zwar nicht meine Musik, aber bei dem Bekanntheitsgrad und dem "Alleinstellungsmerkmal" in der deutschen Musiklandschaft haben sie keine Kopie nötig.



Da war kein Hass drin. Nur eine völlig normale Frage.
Dieses Cover, was wie erwähnt nur das Cover von der Special Edition darstellt, ist mit Sicherheit keine Kopie. Denn wenn es so wäre, hätten sie es anders dargestellt.



Saji schrieb:


> Wie war das mit der cerebralen Diarrhoe? Selten so passend.



So ungefähr das hab ich mir vorhin auch gedacht 



BTT: Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich ein Date hab? Nächste Woche? Ja, das ist was Neues


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab jetzt gleich eins.. 
Außerdem habe ich zuviel gegessen, ich hab aber auch zuviel Knoblauch an meine Pizza gemacht und ich habe den Teig nicht genügend ausgerollt - der Teig war verhältnismäßig dick.


----------



## Konov (8. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt gleich eins..
> Außerdem habe ich zuviel gegessen, ich hab aber auch zuviel Knoblauch an meine Pizza gemacht und ich habe den Teig nicht genügend ausgerollt - der Teig war verhältnismäßig dick.



Viel Spass beim Date mit Knoblauchgeruch! AHAHAHAHA


----------



## iShock (9. Oktober 2011)

Itunes Bibliothek mal wieder aufgestockt 


3 Breathe Carolina Alben


Aber das liebe Forum erlaubt es mir ja nicht JPG Bilder zu posten also wayne :s


----------



## Saji (9. Oktober 2011)

Endlich wieder neues Futter für die Ohren. :3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morvkeem (9. Oktober 2011)

Das Aktuelle Humble Bundle.

Ich freu mich schon auf Trauma.


----------



## Tilbie (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab nen neuen Schreibtisch


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für's laufen.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (9. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Lauf-krams-Bild
> Für's laufen.


Uiuiui, wieviel hast du wo bezahlt? :O


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2011)

Je 50, also insgesamt 100 Euro. Direkt im Online-Shop von Nike. 
(Frag mich nicht, warum da so ein Namen-Fuckup mit den Umlauten drin ist...)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (9. Oktober 2011)

Nen 2. Bildschirm


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Oktober 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Riesen Graz zum Marantz-Hammer - durfte ich schon auf der HighEnd Messe München hören.


Vielen Dank!



Wolfmania schrieb:


> Verdammt ich muß meine Frau weiter bearbeiten für nen neuen Verstärker...*seufz*


Was hast Du jetzt und was soll es werden?


----------



## Legendary (9. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Je 50, also insgesamt 100 Euro. Direkt im Online-Shop von Nike.
> (Frag mich nicht, warum da so ein Namen-Fuckup mit den Umlauten drin ist...)



Und dazu schon das neue 4S vorbestellt? Fuck...ich muss wieder Schüler werden!


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Und dazu schon das neue 4S vorbestellt? Fuck...ich muss wieder Schüler werden!



Auch als Schüler kann man Geld verdienen


----------



## Konov (9. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Je 50, also insgesamt 100 Euro. Direkt im Online-Shop von Nike.
> (Frag mich nicht, warum da so ein Namen-Fuckup mit den Umlauten drin ist...)



Für 100 Euro absolut in Ordnung für solche Klamotten! Sieht auch schick aus, allerdings gefällt mir das gelb nicht ganz so gut.


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Auch als Schüler kann man Geld verdienen



ich denke das es eher so gemeint ist, dass man als schüler keine sonstigen ausgaben hat 

ein neues bench shirt: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bench-Feed-Dirty-Pigeons-Printed/dp/B004XC3QAC


----------



## Thritaldor (9. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und dieses wunderbare Spiel dazu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Für 100 Euro absolut in Ordnung für solche Klamotten! Sieht auch schick aus, allerdings gefällt mir das gelb nicht ganz so gut.



Ist eher gift/neongrün. Gefällt mir super


----------



## vollmi (10. Oktober 2011)

Hehe. Die Apokalypse kann kommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (10. Oktober 2011)

was ist das? also das symbol kenne ich. aber was ist das für ne schwarze platte?


----------



## orkman (10. Oktober 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> was ist das? also das symbol kenne ich. aber was ist das für ne schwarze platte?



nen resident evil schneidebrett ? zum gluecklich kochen wenn die zombies kommen ... zombie auflauf , verrotenes fleisch à la Jovovich


----------



## vollmi (10. Oktober 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> was ist das? also das symbol kenne ich. aber was ist das für ne schwarze platte?



Ne Licence Plate  also das Nummernschild für ans Auto wie sie im Film die Umbrella Trucks dran haben :-)

mfG René


----------



## sympathisant (10. Oktober 2011)

haste mal n bild von nem truck mit sonem teil dran? wenn du da das nummernschild anbringst, dann siehste ja von dem logo nix mehr.


----------



## vollmi (10. Oktober 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> haste mal n bild von nem truck mit sonem teil dran? wenn du da das nummernschild anbringst, dann siehste ja von dem logo nix mehr.



Drum macht man das ja auch anstatt des Nummernschildes dran 
Ist für Autotreffen gedacht.

Wobei, die Polizei wird ja wohl keine S.T.A.R.S Fahrzeuge anhalten?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



New Shoes 

(Frauen haben doch echt meist den besseren Geschmack ... )


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Yay


----------



## Tilbie (10. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich!


----------



## Olliruh (10. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Oktober 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Endlich!



Unterrichte mich dann mal wie es ist.
Überlegs mir für die Box zu kaufen


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Oktober 2011)

Das Spiel gibts für die Xbox? cool. 

Hmm, ich hab Fable III neu!


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königmarcus (10. Oktober 2011)

SW _KotoR I + II_ wieder neu gekauft, um auf SWToR einzustimmen  Ich liebe diese Spiele einfach <3


----------



## Saji (10. Oktober 2011)

DarkSiders! =3

Bin ja mal gespannt!


----------



## Rayon (10. Oktober 2011)

Auf der Bestellliste: Am 15. Dark Souls, Anfang Nov. dann Uncharted 3. Und dann hab ich erstmal zu tun.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (10. Oktober 2011)

Thritaldor schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Viel Spaß!


----------



## Shourijo (11. Oktober 2011)

In Schwarz mit 16GB vorbestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. Oktober 2011)

Heute? Bei mir sieht es so aus... etwas irritierend, nachdem es die Telekom-Leute ja schon heute oder morgen bekommen/bekommen haben. Ich hab direkt bei Apple bestellt, letzten Freitag Mittag. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shourijo (11. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Heute? Bei mir sieht es so aus... etwas irritierend, nachdem es die Telekom-Leute ja schon heute oder morgen bekommen/bekommen haben. Ich hab direkt bei Apple bestellt, letzten Freitag Mittag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm ja heute gegen 17.30 bestellt. Ebenfalls direkt bei Apple. Bei mir dauerts auch 1-2 Wochen . Lieferdatum wird bei mir allerdings der 20-27 Oktober genannt


----------



## EspCap (11. Oktober 2011)

O_o

Anscheinend bekommen es die Leute, die mit Vorkasse gezahlt haben schneller. Hast du das auch gemacht? Ich habe (leider) mit Visa gezahlt...


----------



## Shourijo (11. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> O_o
> 
> Anscheinend bekommen es die Leute, die mit Vorkasse gezahlt haben schneller. Hast du das auch gemacht? Ich habe (leider) mit Visa gezahlt...



Haha  Naja mal sehen obs noch vor meinem Urlaub ankommt 
Aber schon etwas seltsam, dass deins trotz der Tatsache, dass du bereits letzten Freitag bestellt hast, einen Tag später ankommen soll.
Und Telekom Leute bekommen schon morgen? Apple liefert doch aber offiziell erst ab diesen Freitag aus?!

Edit: Jo, per American Express


----------



## EspCap (11. Oktober 2011)

Die Telekom hat ihr Kontingent wohl schon bekommen und haut die munter raus... 

http://9to5mac.com/2...apart-in-italy/

Edit - American Express ist doch auch Kreditkarte. Oder haben die auch normale Konten?


----------



## Shourijo (11. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Die Telekom hat ihr Kontingent wohl schon bekommen und haut die munter raus...
> 
> http://9to5mac.com/2...apart-in-italy/
> 
> Edit - American Express ist doch auch Kreditkarte. Oder haben die auch normale Konten?



Is ja nen Ding...

Ja, is auch ne Kreditkarte^^


----------



## EspCap (11. Oktober 2011)

Na also, dürfte ja dann keinen Vorteil gegenüber meiner Visa bedeuten  

Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## Alux (12. Oktober 2011)

grad gekauft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (12. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> grad gekauft



Das Stephen Hawking Buch hab ich auch.
Ist leider etwas viel fachchinesisch drin. Sonst aber ganz nett, wer sich für Astronomie begeistern kann.


----------



## Kamsi (12. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

grad geholt: 70-300mm - neu für 155,-€ -


----------



## painschkes (12. Oktober 2011)

_Schick , viel Spaß damit ;-)_


----------



## Saji (12. Oktober 2011)

Nicht wirklich neu, aber neu im Schrank entdeckt. Herr der Ringe Online. Mal schauen wie es sich so als Free to Play Titel macht. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Limited Edition vorbstellt :3 *_____________________*


----------



## Olliruh (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß wer mir bald wieder ein paar sachen bei Skype schicken muss


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

yay :3

und wurde gerade bestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (12. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

30% Mitarbeiterrabatt rockt! Und ich brauchte einfach neue Kopfhörer, nachdem meine Katze meine alten zerkaut hat. -___-


----------



## Olliruh (12. Oktober 2011)

me gusta


----------



## Rayon (12. Oktober 2011)

Batman: Arkham Asylum von meinem Arbeitskollegen und BF3 für die PS3 vorbestellt. Der Winter kann kommen. Dreckskälte kann mich mal, ich bleib im Bett


----------



## Alux (12. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das Stephen Hawking Buch hab ich auch.
> Ist leider etwas viel fachchinesisch drin. Sonst aber ganz nett, wer sich für Astronomie begeistern kann.



Bin eigentlich sehr Physik interessiert, von daher sicher interessant.


----------



## leonnator (12. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gestern endlich mal angekommen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> me gusta



dis. 

Btw MÜSSEN tu ich garnix xD Außerdem dauert das noch.


----------



## sympathisant (13. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Bin eigentlich sehr Physik interessiert, von daher sicher interessant.



ich habs auch im schrank stehen. irgendwann hab auch ich dann ein kapitel erreicht, bei dem ich nix mehr verstanden habe. ;-)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



musste meine eigentlich neuen leider wieder umtauschen, da  ich mir ständig  die Hacke blutig gelaufen hatte. (waren zum Glück noch so sauber, dass die Verkäuferin es net gecheckt hat   )


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heute wirds noch bestellt 
Das hat das schöne Schächtelchen für 90 Euros drin.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aANNQFt7dx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Oktober 2011)

iPhone 4s


----------



## EspCap (14. Oktober 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> iPhone 4s



Meins ist immer noch nicht versandt... langsam werde ich ungeduldig :S


----------



## Saalia (14. Oktober 2011)

Ein Hp Touchpad 16gb ..


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Oktober 2011)

bild nummer 3 = led blumenvase ?

und bitte sag nicht das sie jetzt bei uns auch cds mit fsk sticker zukleben ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. Oktober 2011)

Das ist Living Colors und nein keine FSK Zeichen auf CDs, aber da es die Deluxe Version ist, beinhaltet diese noch eine DVD.


----------



## abc :) (14. Oktober 2011)

HTC Desire HD

Habt ihr eigentlich alle zu viel Geld?
Ich seh hier immer die gleichen User posten.


----------



## Magogan (14. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Meins ist immer noch nicht versandt... langsam werde ich ungeduldig :S


Hmm, die Telekom hat mit das iPhone 4 gesendet (stand im Brief drin, den ich vorab bekam), dann habe ich angerufen (weil ich ja "iPhone 4S" gesagt hatte), die haben gesagt, ich soll die Annahme vom Paket verweigern und die schicken mir dann ein iPhone 4S zu ... das dauert wohl noch sehr lange ...


----------



## win3ermute (14. Oktober 2011)

abc schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons//smile.gif[/IMG]' date='14 Oktober 2011 - 17:10' timestamp='1318605025' post='3162900']
> Habt ihr eigentlich alle zu viel Geld?



Jupp! Wir sehen es als eines unserer Lebensziele, die Weltwirtschaft in Gang zu halten, wenn ihr es schon nicht macht! Geld muß ausgegeben werden - und bei zu hohen Zahlen auf dem Konto bekommen wir Angst, daß wir sie irgendwann nicht mehr lesen können...

@Joker: Mich beschleicht, ohne daß ich das näher erklären kann, das Gefühl, Du magst "3 Doors Down"!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. Oktober 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> @Joker: Mich beschleicht, ohne daß ich das näher erklären kann, das Gefühl, Du magst "3 Doors Down"!


Jupp und zwar so dermaßen, dass ich trotz dem Besitz der mp3s nun endlich die Alben gekauft habe. Ich brauche halt etwas in der Hand.


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2011)

abc schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons//smile.gif[/IMG]' date='14 October 2011 - 17:10' timestamp='1318605025' post='3162900']
> HTC Desire HD
> 
> Habt ihr eigentlich alle zu viel Geld?
> Ich seh hier immer die gleichen User posten.



Kommt vermutlich auch davon, dass einige hier nicht gleich alles reinstellen was sie neu haben.


----------



## win3ermute (14. Oktober 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Jupp und zwar so dermaßen, dass ich trotz dem Besitz der mp3s nun endlich die Alben gekauft habe. Ich brauche halt etwas in der Hand.



Jo, geht mir genauso - nur ist's bei mir in digitaler Form das flacc bzw. wav und dazu das Vinyl, wenn's denn erhältlich ist. Dank dem eGreat bin ich nun auch im Zeitalter der "totalen Vernetzung" angekommen - wie konnte ich ohne NAS nur vorher überleben?

Kurze Frage: Mit der Marantz-Kombi "angekommen" oder ist da noch Luft nach oben ?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. Oktober 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Mit der Marantz-Kombi "angekommen" oder ist da noch Luft nach oben ?


Luft nach oben gibt es immer. Da fällt mir sofort dann die Vor- & Endstufenkombi von Denon ein. Sehr lecker das Teil:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weniger lecker ist der Preis, von daher bin ich bis auf Weiteres angekommen. Zumal die Marantzkombi für das Geld eine absolute Sensation ist und erstaunliches leistet. Bin absolut zufrieden mit den Teilen.


----------



## win3ermute (14. Oktober 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Luft nach oben gibt es immer. Da fällt mir sofort dann die Vor- & Endstufenkombi von Denon ein. Sehr lecker das Teil:



Awww, analoge Zappler! Aber insgesamt zu wuchtig für meinen Geschmack.



> Weniger lecker ist der Preis, von daher bin ich bis auf Weiteres angekommen.



"bis auf Weiteres" ist nie ein gutes Zeichen . Jaja, der männliche Basteltrieb vor allen Dingen in Verbindung mit Autos oder Musikanlagen... irgendwas ist immer (Anfassqualität, Bedienbarkeit, Optik, Leistung...).



> Zumal die Marantzkombi für das Geld eine absolute Sensation ist und erstaunliches leistet. Bin absolut zufrieden mit den Teilen.



Hört sich doch gut an. Genug OT, bevor ich auf die Finger bekomme.


----------



## Alux (14. Oktober 2011)

Joker irgendwie bekomm ich das Gefühl, dass du dir bald ein Tonstudio bauen wirst

Achja wie isn Priest so? Guter Film?


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Oktober 2011)

2 unendlich süße gerbiljungtiere  eigentlich sollten es 2 männchen werden wegen der geringeren wahrscheinlichkeit einer zankerei, aber die beiden mädels waren einfach zu süß.
wenn ich die beiden vor die linse bekommen ohne sie dabei zu sehr zu stressen reiche ich bilder nach 

edit:@alux, priest ist in ordnung. beruht auf einer südkoreanischen grafiknovelreihe. der film benutzt aber wenn überhaupt nur die rahmenbedingungen, da wäre mehr besser gewesen. ansonsten ist die story ganz gut wenn auch der film zu kurz kommt. das ende ärgert etwas weil gerade da wo es interessant wird ein cut gemacht wird und sich für einen zweiten teil aufgehoben. specialeffektmäßig fand ich ihn super


----------



## EspCap (14. Oktober 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, die Telekom hat mit das iPhone 4 gesendet (stand im Brief drin, den ich vorab bekam), dann habe ich angerufen (weil ich ja "iPhone 4S" gesagt hatte), die haben gesagt, ich soll die Annahme vom Paket verweigern und die schicken mir dann ein iPhone 4S zu ... das dauert wohl noch sehr lange ...



Wow, das muss man aber auch erstmal hinbekommen O_o 

Immer noch kein iPhone, dafür was anderes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ InvisibleShield Maximum Coverage fürs 4S
+ bugatti-Ledertasche fürs 4S


----------



## Saji (14. Oktober 2011)

Wie sie sich alle ein iPhone 4S holen. o_O Damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet. Ich update jetzt jedenfalls erstmal mein 3GS auf iOS 5. Wird bestimmt lustig. *g*


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Oktober 2011)

Neue Freizeit-Sneakers: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2011)

abc schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons//smile.gif[/IMG]' date='14 October 2011 - 17:10' timestamp='1318605025' post='3162900']
> HTC Desire HD
> 
> Habt ihr eigentlich alle zu viel Geld?
> Ich seh hier immer die gleichen User posten.



Jopp und viele posten nur ihr Zeug um sich durch ihr Eigentum zu profilieren. 

@Alux

Priest ist relativ kurzweilige Grusel-Action... wenn du drauf stehst, sicher witzig, aber IMO nichts besonderes.


----------



## BlizzLord (14. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Wie sie sich alle ein iPhone 4S holen. o_O Damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet. Ich update jetzt jedenfalls erstmal mein 3GS auf iOS 5. Wird bestimmt lustig. *g*



Wenn sie vorher kein anderes hatten -> okay(Auch wenn ich apple immernoch als abzocke ansehe )
Wenn sie ein "normales" 4G hatten -> Gute Arbeit Steve hast deine Armee aus folgsamen Idioten erschaffen. 

Und ich habe ne MC Welt weniger blöder FPS Einbruch und blöder Hardcore Modus. *FU!*


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Joker irgendwie bekomm ich das Gefühl, dass du dir bald ein Tonstudio bauen wirst


Nene das macht meine Frau nicht mit. Kommt nur noch ein neuer BD Player von Oppo, ein NAS und ein iPad. Dann sollte ich erst einmal komplett durch sein für die nächsten Jahre.



Konov schrieb:


> Jopp und viele posten nur ihr Zeug um sich durch ihr Eigentum zu profilieren.


Du schreibst in diesem Forum echt mit Abstand ständig den größten Bullshit. Muss man natürlich auch erst einmal nachmachen


----------



## lolGER61095 (14. Oktober 2011)

Edifier S530d sollte morgen ankommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



außerdem hab ich heute ne mail von Origin bekommen dass ich mir ein Spiel gratis aussuchen kann also hab ich mir mal Sims 3 geholt


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Du schreibst in diesem Forum echt mit Abstand ständig den größten Bullshit. Muss man natürlich auch erst einmal nachmachen



Hast du dich etwa angesprochen gefühlt?
Das spricht natürlich für dich...


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und eine Dose legga RedBull 


@JokerOfDarkness

Priest? Wie ist der , hab eigentlich nur schlechtes gehört aber das Szenario reizt mich so


----------



## EspCap (15. Oktober 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wenn sie ein "normales" 4G hatten -> Gute Arbeit Steve hast deine Armee aus folgsamen Idioten erschaffen.




Glückwunsch, du hast nicht mal nach über einem Jahr geblickt dass das Ding nicht 4G heißt 

Und inwiefern etwas, das Millionen Menschen kaufen und glücklich damit sind, Abzocke ist, kannst du mit Sicherheit erklären.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Oktober 2011)

Millionen Fliegen fressen Scheiße und sind damit glücklich... macht es aber auch nicht mehr als Scheiße...

Und nein, ich sage nicht direkt Apple=Scheiße... der Spruch passt nur grad so...


----------



## Kamsi (15. Oktober 2011)

das interessante am iphone 4s ist das apple den akku 0,5 cm grösser gemacht hat damit netzteil und akku nicht als ersatzteil genutzt werden können.

da arbeiten die grossen handy hersteller seit jahren an einem versuch ein akkukabel für alle handy und apple macht wieder seine sachen selbst ^^


----------



## Legendary (15. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> da arbeiten die grossen handy hersteller seit jahren an einem versuch ein akkukabel für alle handy und apple macht wieder seine sachen selbst ^^



Aber Apple ist doch für seine offenen Produkte bekannt! Wundert mich, dass sich das plötzlich ändert! Und wer Ironie findet darf sie verdammt nochmal behalten. :>


Das sich einige hier profilieren wollen stimmt definitiv, da braucht man gar ned diskutieren. Aber Joker ist einfach nur geil, der hat von mir die Erlaubnis.  Er arbeitet ja viel und es ist sein Hobby. Aber wenn ich hier Schüler seh die teilweise in einem Monat Gegenstände für insgesamt 1000 € posten...ja wie gesagt, ich brech meine Ausbildung ab und werd wieder Schüler, dann hol ich mir endlich meinen 6er GTI. :>


----------



## Alux (15. Oktober 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Das sich einige hier profilieren wollen stimmt definitiv, da braucht man gar ned diskutieren. Aber Joker ist einfach nur geil, der hat von mir die Erlaubnis.  Er arbeitet ja viel und es ist sein Hobby. Aber wenn ich hier Schüler seh die teilweise in einem Monat Gegenstände für insgesamt 1000 € posten...ja wie gesagt, ich brech meine Ausbildung ab und werd wieder Schüler, dann hol ich mir endlich meinen 6er GTI. :>



Zum ersten Teil kann ich zustimmen, Joker hat immer ne gute Auswahl und er nutzt sein Geld auch. Was bringt mir später eine riesen Haufen Geld wenn ich dann nichts mehr davon hab.
Der zweite Teil ist wirklich strange. Ich bin auch Schüler aber wenn ich so schau wie viel die Schüler so posten wunderts mich auch: wo haben die so viel Schotter her? Ich als Schüler könnt mir das nicht leisten.


----------



## Kamsi (15. Oktober 2011)

Verdammt wir werden alle sterben ^^

http://www.technobuffalo.com/companies/apple/iphone/introducing-gladosiri-on-iphone-4s-funny-video/


----------



## Alux (15. Oktober 2011)

OH MEIN GOTT!!!!!!!! *panisch im Kreis renn*


----------



## Kamsi (15. Oktober 2011)

THE IPHONE 4S IS A LIE !!!!!


----------



## Deanne (15. Oktober 2011)

Jedem das seine. Wer meint, dass er es nötig hat, vor einem Haufen Nerds und Schiessbudenfiguren den dicken Macker raushängen lassen zu müssen, bitteschön.

@Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (15. Oktober 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Das sich einige hier profilieren wollen stimmt definitiv, da braucht man gar ned diskutieren.



Ne, ist klar. Da heißt ein Thread "Ich habe da was neues", in dem jeder seine Neuerwerbungen posten darf, egal, wie klein sie sind - und manche Poster werden dafür "abgewatscht"? Nach welchen Kriterien eigentlich? Daß sie hier mehr posten als andere?



> Aber Joker ist einfach nur geil, der hat von mir die Erlaubnis.  Er arbeitet ja viel und es ist sein Hobby.



Wenn man Geld hat und das ein Hobby ist, ist das ok? Oder weil man mag, was der jeweilige Poster da bringt, weil der unter "persönlichem Naturschutz" steht?

Der Thread ist nun mal dafür da, um seine Neuerwerbungen zu zeigen - nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich persönlich haue da weder einen "Joker" noch einen "Schüler" an, wenn er das Zeug, welches er gerade erworben hat, in Bildern vorführt. Hier darf man alles zeigen, wenn man mag; man muß aber auch nicht - und man muß nicht mitlesen. 
Ansonsten bekommt man eventuell Anregungen, wofür man seine Kohle investieren kann. Und immerhin weiß man teilweise auch, wen man mal nachfragen kann, wenn man ein gleichwertiges oder ähnliches Teil kaufen möchte.

Eine "Kritik" wie von Konov geht deshalb ins Leere: Natürlich ist "Joker" (genauso wie ich auf anderer Ebene) ein "ShowOff"; sonst würde er den Scheiß nicht posten. Andererseits gibt das gepostete Zeuch auch Kaufanreize und Nachfragen (siehe "Priest" - drei Anfragen nach dem Posting! Ich finde den Film ganz große Scheisse; Begründung PM), die sonst nicht gegeben wären - und wer wäre außer "Joker" abseits von der inhaltlichen Frage (da halte ich ihn aufgrund der Auswahl nicht wirklich für fähig; but that's just me und bedeutet nicht, daß ich nicht trotzdem ein Bier in ruhiger Runde mit ihm trinken würde) tatsächlich in der Lage, Bild und (naja, ausschließlich deutschen) Ton einer BD aufgrund des vorhandenen Equips einigermaßen einzuordnen?

Ich persönlich sehe jedes "das hab ich neu"-Posting gerne. Irgendwo muß das Geld halt hin. Und morgen werde ich einen Kater neu haben! Hier sind noch ein paar Klammern: ((((()))))). Den Text leicht verständlich zu formulieren hab ich gerade keinen Bock.


----------



## orkman (15. Oktober 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



this! ^^


----------



## EspCap (15. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das interessante am iphone 4s ist das apple den akku 0,5 cm grösser gemacht hat damit netzteil und akku nicht als ersatzteil genutzt werden können.



Wie ich es liebe, wenn Leute keine Ahnung haben aber trotzdem meinen, ihr nicht vorhandenes Wissen zu verbreiten.

1) Das ist Schwachsinn. Ich kann mein iPad doch auch mit dem iPhone-Ladegerät laden. Dauert eben länger. Der minimalst (übrigens nur in Kapazität, nicht wirklich in Größe - schon gar keine 0,5 cm) größere Akku kann einwandfrei auch mit dem alten Ladegerät geladen werden.

2) Ist das neue Ladegerät doch dabei - ich bezweifle allerdings, dass das überhaupt ein anderes ist.

3) Es gibt einen Dock-Connector-Adapter für Mini-USB - der Standard den die großen Hersteller ja haben wollen. 



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] wo haben die so viel Schotter her? Ich als Schüler könnt mir das nicht leisten.[/font]



Wie gesagt - auch Schüler können Geld verdienen.


----------



## Konov (15. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Jedem das seine. Wer meint, dass er es nötig hat, vor einem Haufen Nerds und Schiessbudenfiguren den dicken Macker raushängen lassen zu müssen, bitteschön.



hahaha, bester Satz seit Langem hier. Danke! 

Was mich wundert ist, dass der eine kleine Satz von mir hier so eine Diskussion auslöst. 
Das war nicht beabsichtigt, scheint aber doch in irgendeiner Form kontrovers zu sein, sonst könnte mans auch einfach an sich abprallen lassen.

Siehe Deanne... jeder denkt sich sowieso was anderes in seinem stillen Kämmerlein.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hast du dich etwa angesprochen gefühlt?


Nein habe ich tatsächlich nicht, ich habe nur einfach mal Deinen ständigen Bullshit nicht unkommentiert gelassen.



LiangZhou schrieb:


> @JokerOfDarkness
> 
> Priest? Wie ist der , hab eigentlich nur schlechtes gehört aber das Szenario reizt mich so


Gestern Abend erst gesehen. Fazit: Macht ne Menge Krach und ist eine halbe Stunde zu kurz. Diese halbe Stunde hätte man mit Handlung füllen können. Ansonsten ganz kurzweilige aber vorhersehbare Unterhaltung. Bild und Ton sind auf gewohnt hohem Sony Neu-Vö-Niveau.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (15. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Verdammt wir werden alle sterben ^^
> 
> http://www.technobuffalo.com/companies/apple/iphone/introducing-gladosiri-on-iphone-4s-funny-video/







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_xRsTAcIbB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





awwww <3
BTT: Nen' Muskelkater...


----------



## Konov (15. Oktober 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Nein habe ich tatsächlich nicht, ich habe nur einfach mal Deinen ständigen Bullshit nicht unkommentiert gelassen.



Ich würde dich inständig bitten, mich nicht ständig zu flamen.
Wenn ich soviel Bullshit schreiben würde, würde ich sicherlich nicht ständig von irgendwelchen mir völlig unbekannten Personen gute Bewertungen auf meine Posts bekommen.

Danke wenn du mich jetzt in Frieden lässt!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. Oktober 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Eine "Kritik" wie von Konov geht deshalb ins Leere: Natürlich ist "Joker" (genauso wie ich auf anderer Ebene) ein "ShowOff"; sonst würde er den Scheiß nicht posten. Andererseits gibt das gepostete Zeuch auch Kaufanreize und Nachfragen (siehe "Priest" - drei Anfragen nach dem Posting! Ich finde den Film ganz große Scheisse; Begründung PM), die sonst nicht gegeben wären - und wer wäre außer "Joker" abseits von der inhaltlichen Frage (da halte ich ihn aufgrund der Auswahl nicht wirklich für fähig; but that's just me und bedeutet nicht, daß ich nicht trotzdem ein Bier in ruhiger Runde mit ihm trinken würde) tatsächlich in der Lage, Bild und (naja, ausschließlich deutschen) Ton einer BD aufgrund des vorhandenen Equips einigermaßen einzuordnen?
> 
> Ich persönlich sehe jedes "das hab ich neu"-Posting gerne. Irgendwo muß das Geld halt hin. Und morgen werde ich einen Kater neu haben! Hier sind noch ein paar Klammern: ((((()))))). Den Text leicht verständlich zu formulieren hab ich gerade keinen Bock.


Ein "ShowOff" ist ja auch nett. Kannte ich auch noch nicht.

*@all*
Vielleicht sollte ich nochmal erklären, dass ich auch nicht Geld wie Heu habe und für meine Sachen hart arbeiten muss, zwar nicht körperlich, aber geistig und das etliche Stunden im Monat. Von einer 40h Woche bin ich jedenfalls weit weg. Bis dann endlich mal die Kohle stimmte haben meine Familie und ich mehr als eine Entbehrung hinnehmen müssen. Nun wird quasi geerntet und man freut sich, dass man sich seine Träume und Wünsche erfüllen kann und lässt andere Menschen quasi daran teilhaben. Vielleicht kann man mir unterstellen, dass ich da zu naiv rangehe, aber sicherlich nichts anderes. Ich kann mich nämlich auch für andere Leute freuen, da mir selbst so etwas wie Neid völlig fremd ist. Bin ein absolut visueller Mensch und begrüße daher jeden bebilderten Post in diesem Thread.

So und nun hoffe ich den ganzen Miesepetern gerecht worden zu sein und sehe damit diese mehr als unnötige Diskussion als beendet an. Wer hier weder etwas zu sagen bzw. zu zeigen hat, der sollte dem Thread schlichtweg fern bleiben und ihn nicht unnötigerweise mit Neid und Missgunst füllen. Freut Euch lieber mit den anderen Usern und vielleicht entdeckt Ihr ja doch nochmal das ein oder andere Teil, was Ihr schon immer haben wolltet.

*@Konov
*Alles in Ordnung mit Dir? Wie kommst Du denn darauf, dass ich Dich ständig flame? Spare Dir doch einfach mal Deine unangebrachten Posts und schon werden wir mit Sicherheit nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts zu zun haben. Das werde ich sogar sehr begrüßen. Also man liest sich.


----------



## Dominau (15. Oktober 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Nen' Muskelkater...



Jop ..


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Oktober 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Nein habe ich tatsächlich nicht, ich habe nur einfach mal Deinen ständigen Bullshit nicht unkommentiert gelassen.
> 
> 
> Gestern Abend erst gesehen. Fazit: Macht ne Menge Krach und ist eine halbe Stunde zu kurz. Diese halbe Stunde hätte man mit Handlung füllen können. Ansonsten ganz kurzweilige aber vorhersehbare Unterhaltung. Bild und Ton sind auf gewohnt hohem Sony Neu-Vö-Niveau.





Hm, für knapp nen 10er könnt ich mir den dann mal gönnen.



@Konov

Jetzt mal komplett unabhängig zu Deiner Meinung/Posts etc weil ich mich garnicht erst einmischen will, aber wenn man sagen wir etwas falsches schreibt kann es auch von Leuten bewertet werden die es eben auch falsch sehen und damit positiv bewerten


----------



## Konov (15. Oktober 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> @Konov
> 
> Jetzt mal komplett unabhängig zu Deiner Meinung/Posts etc weil ich mich garnicht erst einmischen will, aber wenn man sagen wir etwas falsches schreibt kann es auch von Leuten bewertet werden die es eben auch falsch sehen und damit positiv bewerten



Klar, das hab ich auch nicht bestritten.
"Bullshit" ist aber eben häufig sehr subjektiv.



JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> *@Konov
> *Alles in Ordnung mit Dir? Wie kommst Du denn darauf, dass ich Dich ständig flame? Spare Dir doch einfach mal Deine unangebrachten Posts und schon werden wir mit Sicherheit nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts zu zun haben. Das werde ich sogar sehr begrüßen. Also man liest sich.




 Na wenn ich mich recht entsinne hast du mir seit gestern hier zweimal geschrieben, ich würde nur Bullshit schreiben.
Obwohl ich weder dich direkt angesprochen noch sonst irgendwie mit dir kommuniziert habe. Also wo ist dein Problem?
"Man liest sich", das gebe ich in diesem *nicht *Fall zurück, weil du nämlich jetzt auf meiner Ignore landest und ich damit endgültig Ruhe hab. In dem Sinne, schönes Restwochenende noch!


----------



## Manowar (15. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Obwohl ich weder dich direkt angesprochen noch sonst irgendwie mit dir kommuniziert habe. Also wo ist dein Problem?



Das ist ein Forum, also kommunizierst du hier mit jedem 
Du erinnerst mich stark an Grushdak 

Auf positive Bewertungen der Postings glotzen.. man kann echt langeweile haben

Zum Thread.. nen Grinsen im Gesicht und nen Spielzeug für meine Katze :>


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> "Man liest sich", das gebe ich in diesem *nicht *Fall zurück, weil du nämlich jetzt auf meiner Ignore landest und ich damit endgültig Ruhe hab. In dem Sinne, schönes Restwochenende noch!


Wie so ein kleines bockiges Kind - herrlich!  



Manowår schrieb:


> Auf positive Bewertungen der Postings glotzen.. man kann echt langeweile haben


Ich wusste bis vorhin nicht einmal, dass es so etwas gibt.


----------



## Kamsi (15. Oktober 2011)

ich dachte auch jod hätte zuviel geld aber er hat nicht zuviel geld wie er paar seiten vorher erklärt hat.

er verkauft seine alten sachen und refinanziert seine neue sachen damit ansonsten ist er halt wie viele von uns ein schnäppchenjäger zum bsp durch den starken euro sind us/uk filme mit deutscher tonspur billiger als bei uns und so.

und thema schüler und teure schuhe entweder arbeiten sie für, handeln mit drogen oder ziehen anderen leuten geld ab oder haben einfach reiche eltern


----------



## EspCap (15. Oktober 2011)

Gerade bei Müller gefunden... total verpasst, dass es die jetzt sogar schon in Deutschland gibt. Als ich das letzte mal geschaut habe war sie noch nicht mal in den US draussen O_o 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2011)

Ihr könntet das alles auch per PM klären. (mir ist es um ehrlich zu sein Schnuppe, wer wie viel Geld hat und wofür er es ausgibt, sei es ein iPhone, Alkohol, Klamotten oder N*tten.) Es nervt einfach nur, Post für Post  Offtopic lesen zu "müssen". 

Danke. (ansonsten wird reportet...)

Zum Topic 

Endlich nen guten Wintermantel. War auch nicht so teuer ... (60&#8364. Foto gibt es leider nirgendswo (und keine lust jetzt eins zu machen  )


----------



## Kamsi (15. Oktober 2011)

@espcap

bei mir sind es folge 1 und 2 von californication staffel 4 ^^

axn plus tv karte ^^

@topic


 Cerulean Sins (Anita Blake Vampire Hunter 11) [Taschenbuch] 

mir ist die veröffentlichungspolitik von bastei lübbe zu blöde geworden 4 euro vs 20 euro ist nen grosser unterschied und bis jetzt gings mit dem englischen

@shikari

bei mir sind halt viele neue posts im ich habe was neues tread  ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Oktober 2011)

Leute ehrlich, ihr wundert euch doch nicht wirklich das aus solch provokativen und plakativen Behauptungen eine Diskussion entspringt, oder?
Ich finde das übrigens höchst lächerlich, wer sich Gedanken darüber macht wer zuviel Geld und wofür und warum hat ist ja auch irgendwie in die Neidersparte zu sortieren?! Dumme Behauptung, oder?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin ich jetztn' Hipster weil ich Clepto Shirts trage? Oder ein Prolo? (das bin ich tatsächlich, jedenfalls nennt man uns in der Uni so )


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Alkohol, Klamotten oder N*tten



^this!


----------



## Alux (15. Oktober 2011)

Grade bestellt, sollte Dienstag oder Mittwoch kommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Oktober 2011)

Nach langem, langem abstottern meiner Schulden für meine LK-Lehrbücher hatte ich endlich wieder genügend Kohle um mir SWTOR vorzubestellen.


----------



## Alterac123 (15. Oktober 2011)

Wie kann man Bilder einbetten?


----------



## Kamsi (15. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (15. Oktober 2011)

Wie erwartet einen riesigen Kater... ächz... hört auf, so laut zu atmen!


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Oktober 2011)

Seit heute iOS5


----------



## Tyro (15. Oktober 2011)

Zwar schon seit einiger Zeit draußen, hatte aber heute erste die Möglichkeit es mir zu holen, hammer Album, nur zu empfehlen!

[attachment=12256:machine-head-unto-the-locust.jpg]


----------



## orkman (15. Oktober 2011)

Dark Souls Limited Edition fuer xbox
neue schuhe
und bin dem trend hier gefolgt und hab mir auch das universum aus der nussschale gekauft


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2011)

Eine Typomap. Wollte ich schon ewig haben, jetzt hab ich's endlich mal bestellt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (16. Oktober 2011)

Lost Season 1 aus UK, ein Herd-Set und nach getätigtem Einbau auch noch eine total dreckige Küche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (16. Oktober 2011)

Ist ja cool dat Ding leuchtet LILA?! .. Was macht es denn?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Es leuchtet lila! 

Aja en Edit:
Vorhin bei ebay bestellt :
http://www.ebay.de/itm/250876734614?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
In Schwarz ... hab da mal en Userbericht gelesen und für knapp 9 &#8364; passt dat schon  Mal schauen, ne Folie ist ja auch dabei 

http://www.handy-faq.de/forum/samsung_i9100_galaxy_s2_forum/222444-samsung_galaxy_s2_handycover_userreview.html


----------



## painschkes (16. Oktober 2011)

_Abgespaceste Kochfelder :-D_


----------



## Kamsi (16. Oktober 2011)

magnet kochfelder ?

das darfst niemand mehr bei dir haben der nen herzschrittmacher hat ^^


----------



## Konov (16. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Eine Typomap. Wollte ich schon ewig haben, jetzt hab ich's endlich mal bestellt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaub, ich würd ne richtige Karte vorziehen.


----------



## painschkes (16. Oktober 2011)

_Schick Esp! Wie teuer ist so nen "Ding"? :-)_


----------



## schneemaus (16. Oktober 2011)

Ne tolle Bentobox, die nich mal so teuer war. Hätte gerne noch son tolles Link-Plüschie gehabt, aber das war mir mit 25 Öcken nu echt zu teuer.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (16. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> magnet kochfelder ?


Nein, konventionelle Hitze - wirkt nur so wegen des Blitzes.


----------



## Feuerkatze (16. Oktober 2011)

am Freitag eingetroffen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (16. Oktober 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> am Freitag eingetroffen:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dauernd bekomm ich das Teil auf Amazon präsentiert aber was ist das denn? Ne Discounterversion von den ganzen Tablet PCs? Ich find nirgends ne Beschreibung was das sein soll.


----------



## win3ermute (16. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich find nirgends ne Beschreibung was das sein soll.



Googlen zu schwer? "Kindle" eingeben und erster Eintrag...


----------



## skyline930 (16. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Dauernd bekomm ich das Teil auf Amazon präsentiert aber was ist das denn? Ne Discounterversion von den ganzen Tablet PCs? Ich find nirgends ne Beschreibung was das sein soll.



Ist ein eBook-Reader. Buch ohne Papier ist kein Buch :/


----------



## Jester (16. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Dauernd bekomm ich das Teil auf Amazon präsentiert aber was ist das denn? Ne Discounterversion von den ganzen Tablet PCs? Ich find nirgends ne Beschreibung was das sein soll.



Dies ist der Kindle, der eBook-Reader von Amazon. Quasi ein Tablet-PC, auf dem man nur Bücher lesen kann.


/edit
Drei Doofe, dreimal der gleiche hilfsbereite Gedanke.


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Schick Esp! Wie teuer ist so nen "Ding"? :-)_



Massiv *zu* teuer. 49 Euro. Deswegen hat es auch einige Zeit gedauert, bis ich mich durchgerungen habe...
Aber es sieht verdammt cool aus und ich habe bisher relativ wenig an den Wänden hängen. 

http://www.typomaps.net/


----------



## vollmi (16. Oktober 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> am Freitag eingetroffen: "Kindle"



Grrr. Vor nem Monat habe ich mir den Vorgänger gekauft. Und da hat wieder keiner gesagt das der Nachfolger für weniger Kohle so bald kommt.

mfG René


----------



## Feuerkatze (16. Oktober 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ist ein eBook-Reader. Buch ohne Papier ist kein Buch :/



hätt ich früher auch gesagt, und Lieblingsbücher werden weiterhin in Papierform im Regal landen. Aber so die Reisekrimis und Zwischendurchlektüre wird darauf landen. Vor allem klappt es nicht zu wenn ich während dem Essen lesen will. Und dieser e-Ink ist richtig angenehm zum lesen. Es nimmt nicht so viel Platz in der Tasche weg und wenn ich im November in den Entspannungsurlaub fliege werde ich mich um jedes Kilo Gepäck freuen was ich nicht mitschleifen muss.


----------



## Alux (16. Oktober 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Googlen zu schwer? "Kindle" eingeben und erster Eintrag...



Ich meinte damit das ich nirgends auf der Amazon Website eine genaue Produktbeschreibung gesehen hab.


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit das ich nirgends auf der Amazon Website eine genaue Produktbeschreibung gesehen hab.



Einfach mal auf die Anzeige auf der Hauptseite klicken: 

http://www.amazon.de/Kindle-eReader-Wi-Fi-Display-deutsches/dp/B0051QVF7A/ref=amb_link_161324447_2?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=06YWD1K7VWHAYR26Y509&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=254897107&pf_rd_i=301128


----------



## Alux (16. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Einfach mal auf die Anzeige auf der Hauptseite klicken:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de...&pf_rd_i=301128



Ok in der langen Beschreibung stehts drin. Da ich aber nur die Fakten (unter dem Preis) und nicht die ewig langen Beschreibungen lese die einen zum kaufen bringen wollen konnte ich es nicht erlesen.


----------



## Rayon (16. Oktober 2011)

BF3 abbestellt, Dafür neu pre-ordered:


Batman: Arkham City, nachdem bereits Arkham Asylum eines der geilsten Spiele ist, die ich jemals gespielt habe. 

Uncharted 3: Teil 2 war bereits (zumindest auf englisch) sehr genial und irre witzig. Teil 3 schaut einfach nur gut aus.

Wetter soll ruhig regnen, einen Grund bei regen daheim zu bleiben habe ich jedenfalls ab freitag


----------



## vollmi (17. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ok in der langen Beschreibung stehts drin. Da ich aber nur die Fakten (unter dem Preis) und nicht die ewig langen Beschreibungen lese die einen zum kaufen bringen wollen konnte ich es nicht erlesen.



Du verarscht uns, oder? Du kannst das unmöglich ernst meinen mit ewig langer Beschreibung. Das ist ne halbe Seite Text. Danach haben sie extra für die Faulen noch ne Fette überschrift für "auf einen Blick" gemacht und danach direkt die technischen Details. 

Ich hab schon längere Beschreibungen bei Verkaufsangeboten für Würfelbecher gelesen.
Wie soll man das bitte Sinn erhaltend kürzer fassen?

mfG René


----------



## Dracun (17. Oktober 2011)

Ein weiteres Lebensjahr vollendet und neuen Stoff für meine Sammlung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Höhö


----------



## skyline930 (17. Oktober 2011)

Ein neues Avatar, welches einem gewissen Sh1k4ri bestimmt gefallen wird


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Oktober 2011)

Alles Gute zum Bday Dracun =)

Achja, hab mir ein paar Warhammer 40k Romane geholt, nachdem ich mit den Bruderkriegsbüchern fast durch bin^^


----------



## orkman (17. Oktober 2011)

Virtuelles Blizzcon Ticket ... let the show begin ! ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal schauen ob die auch wirklich warmhalten


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2011)

Viel Dirt am Bike nach gestriger Tour. ^^


----------



## Ol@f (17. Oktober 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> am Freitag eingetroffen:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm, bin am überlegen mir auch so ein Teil für die Uni zuzulegen. Ich hab ein Großteil meiner Fachliteratur als PDF/DJVU.  Neueste Paper werden eh nur als PDF/PS veröffentlicht (bis ich die brauche, dauerts zwar noch ein bisschen). Kann man egtl nachträglich noch andere Formate nachinstallieren? Wie ich sehe unterstützt der kein PS/DJVU.


----------



## vollmi (17. Oktober 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Hm, bin am überlegen mir auch so ein Teil für die Uni zuzulegen. Ich hab ein Großteil meiner Fachliteratur als PDF/DJVU. Neueste Paper werden eh nur als PDF/PS veröffentlicht (bis ich die brauche, dauerts zwar noch ein bisschen). Kann man egtl nachträglich noch andere Formate nachinstallieren? Wie ich sehe unterstützt der kein PS/DJVU.



Für solche Literatur wäre wohl das Teil von Sony vorzuziehen.
PRS-T1

Der kann halt epub und pdfs besser.

mfG René


----------



## Feuerkatze (17. Oktober 2011)

hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert und werd ich vermutlich auch nicht brauchen, weil Unizeit ist vorbei und gelesen wird halt zur Entspannung und das meiste hat Amazon halt einfach. Aber mir wurde ein Programm (Callibre) genannt, mit dem man wohl die Sachen konvertieren kann.


----------



## win3ermute (17. Oktober 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Lebensjahr vollendet



Ui, Dracun hat 'ne neue Alterszahl! Herzlichen Dingsbums, Hasi <3!



Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Aber mir wurde ein Programm (Callibre) genannt, mit dem man wohl die Sachen konvertieren kann.



"Calibre" ist ein tolles Freeware-Programm zur Verwaltung und Konvertierung von eBooks und sonstigen Dokumenten in die verschiedensten Formate. Das funzt auch recht gut; dennoch ist die geringe Format-Unterstützung des Kindle ein Kriterium, warum das Teil für mich nicht in Frage kommt.


----------



## Kamsi (17. Oktober 2011)

calibre ist cool alternativ noch sigil

aber meist musste vorher den drm bei mobi,epub und den schutz bei pdf knacken damit du es umwandlen kannst


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. Oktober 2011)

Lost Season 5 (UK) auf BD und einen neuen Blogeintrag. Diesen kann man jetzt hier nachlesen -> *Drück mich hart!*


----------



## Alux (17. Oktober 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Du verarscht uns, oder? Du kannst das unmöglich ernst meinen mit ewig langer Beschreibung. Das ist ne halbe Seite Text. Danach haben sie extra für die Faulen noch ne Fette überschrift für "auf einen Blick" gemacht und danach direkt die technischen Details.



Joa, steh drauf.
Ne im Ernst ich habs heute erst gecheckt das Kindle der Markenname ist und nicht der Produktname. Ich habs nämlich gern wenn man schon in der Überschrift weis was es ist. Allerdings bin ich eben auf der Leitung gestanden und dachte was ist ein Kindleereader bis ich gemerkt das es der Markenname is.


----------



## EspCap (17. Oktober 2011)

Kindle ist aber der Produktname. Das ist ein Amazon Kindle. Aber egal, wird langsam OT.


----------



## Saji (18. Oktober 2011)

Eine Zahnfüllung. Zahnschmerzen. Schmerztabletten.


----------



## painschkes (18. Oktober 2011)

_Muss auch bald wieder hin -.-

Gute Besserung!

---

Topic : 

BlackOps für die PS3._


----------



## Saji (18. Oktober 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Muss auch bald wieder hin -.-
> 
> Gute Besserung!
> 
> ...



Hmpf... wünsch dir viel Glück beim Zahnarzt. Wenn ich Pech habe kommt noch eine Wurzelbehandlung auf mich zu. Oh noes...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. Oktober 2011)

Lost Season 2 (UK BD) und eine 2m hohe Kühl-/ Gefreierkombination in der Sonderbreite von 70cm. Damit sind jetzt innerhalb eines Jahres sämtliche Elektroküchengeräte ausgetauscht worden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (18. Oktober 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Lost Season 2 (UK BD) und eine 2m hohe Kühl-/ Gefreierkombination in der Sonderbreite von 70cm. Damit sind jetzt innerhalb eines Jahres sämtliche Elektroküchengeräte ausgetauscht worden.



Mwahahaha! xD Zu geil... die Lost-Box im leeren Kühlschrank. Sie wirkt darin irgendwie zu recht... "verloren". 

Dank dir, you made my day!


----------



## Kamsi (18. Oktober 2011)

hast nen weisse ware händler gefunden der dir bd zu küchengeräten gibt ?


----------



## Saji (18. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> hast nen weisse ware händler gefunden der dir bd zu küchengeräten gibt ?



Prrrffft... *g* Nee, die Geräte standen wohl nur so verloren im Laden rum. Sorry, ich kann nicht mehr. xD Liegt wohl an den Schmerzmitteln.

Gerade bestellt... der Winter soll nur kommen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und eben mein Päckchen vom Nachbarn bekommen mit diesem Inhalt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (18. Oktober 2011)

Übelste Schmerzen im rechten Handgelenk.

Dazu passend so ne Stützbandage.

Morgen mal zum Arzt damit, ich hab ohne Verletzung seit bald zwei Monaten alle paar Tage Schmerzen, von Mal zu Mal schlimmer. Hab heute gedacht, mir schneidet jemand die Hand ab, als ich meine Handbremse lösen wollte. Durfte dann meine Mutter machen, die neben mir saß oO


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> hast nen weisse ware händler gefunden der dir bd zu küchengeräten gibt ?


Nein - ich habe einen BD-Händler gefunden, der mir Küchengeräte zu den BDs dazu gibt.


----------



## Haxxler (18. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> <br />Übelste Schmerzen im rechten Handgelenk.<br /><br />Dazu passend so ne Stützbandage.<br /><br />Morgen mal zum Arzt damit, ich hab ohne Verletzung seit bald zwei Monaten alle paar Tage Schmerzen, von Mal zu Mal schlimmer. Hab heute gedacht, mir schneidet jemand die Hand ab, als ich meine Handbremse lösen wollte. Durfte dann meine Mutter machen, die neben mir saß oO<br />



Genau das hat meine Freundin auch, allerdings links. Machen konnte der Arzt da nichts, außer einer kleinen Schiene, die man an und ablegen kann. Sie ist übrigens auch Krankenschwester. Der meinte, das liegt an der Überlastung.


----------



## schneemaus (18. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Genau das hat meine Freundin auch, allerdings links. Machen konnte der Arzt da nichts, außer einer kleinen Schiene, die man an und ablegen kann. Sie ist übrigens auch Krankenschwester. Der meinte, das liegt an der Überlastung.



Na ja. Überlastet ist mein Handgelenk wohl eher nicht momentan. Deswegen frag ich mich ja, wo das herkommt. Geh ich halt mal zum Arzt, lass mich ggf. zum Orthopäden überweisen und der soll mal schauen ^^


----------



## Alterac123 (18. Oktober 2011)

[media]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/media]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> [media]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WOHER ? WOHER ? WOHER ? WOHER ? WOHER ? WOHER ? WOHER ?


----------



## Alterac123 (18. Oktober 2011)

Mein Link


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2011)

Danke dir, den weißen werde ich mir sowas von bestellen


----------



## Dracun (18. Oktober 2011)

Hast du auch so geschrien wie in der Werbung?


----------



## Kamsi (18. Oktober 2011)

ne er musste sich nackig machen und dann nen kleid anziehen wie in der anderen werbung ^^


----------



## vollmi (19. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Miniatur Digitales Speicheroszilloskop. Echt geil, wenn auch nicht superschnell.

mfG René


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2011)

Ne neue Frisur


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Oktober 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Miniatur Digitales Speicheroszilloskop. Echt geil, wenn auch nicht superschnell.
> 
> mfG René


Was?


----------



## vollmi (19. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Was?



Mit einem Oszilloskop kann man z.B. direkt die Einsen und Nullen anzeigen lassen die so über den Datenbus wandern. Oder Frequenzgänge von elektrischen Signalen etc. Eher was für die Elektroniker und Bastler


----------



## H2OTest (19. Oktober 2011)

heute bestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (20. Oktober 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Miniatur Digitales Speicheroszilloskop. Echt geil, wenn auch nicht superschnell.



Schaut gut aus - hab das Ding grad mal ergooglet und auch von den Werten her ist es garnicht mal so uebel. Also fuer $190 durchaus anstaendig - wenn man denn etwas fuer unterwegs braucht.


Hab ich was neu? Noch nicht - aber ich werde wohl am Wochenende wohl oder uebel mal losziehen muessen um ein paar neue Hosen oder gar einen neuen Anzug zu kaufen. Meine Freundin wird es freuen mit mir einkaufen zu gehen und ich werde eine leidend-genervte Miene zum boesen Spiel machen... *hasst Klamotten-Shoppen*


----------



## Alterac123 (20. Oktober 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> ich werde eine leidend-genervte Miene zum boesen Spiel machen... *hasst Klamotten-Shoppen*



Wofür gibt es denn das Internet xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Oktober 2011)

http://www.buysoylentgreen.com/




NOOOOOO!

(grad neu gefunden)


----------



## Kamsi (20. Oktober 2011)

wie geil gleich gefällt mir geklickt bei facebook ^^


----------



## sympathisant (20. Oktober 2011)

coole sache. leider nicht ausserhalb der USA lieferbar. .-(


----------



## Reflox (20. Oktober 2011)

Dradfleet angekommen


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Oktober 2011)

Philips Living Colors.
Sieht einfach schön aus =)


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Oktober 2011)

hihi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (20. Oktober 2011)

karten fuer die halloween party bei uns im kino ... 4 neue horrorfilme , viel spass , ne nacht ohne ende und ohne morgen ! ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Oktober 2011)

FO:NV - Energiewaffen -> KERNSCHMELZE! xD

Gott, ich hab das nie benutzt, weil ich dachte "Meh, deutsche Version, ist eh fürn Arsch, wie der Blutige Tod (oder so)", grad mal ausprobiert und ich liebe es alle Gegner in einer grünen Plasmawolke stehen zu lassen xD


----------



## vollmi (20. Oktober 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus - hab das Ding grad mal ergooglet und auch von den Werten her ist es garnicht mal so uebel. Also fuer $190 durchaus anstaendig - wenn man denn etwas fuer unterwegs braucht.



Ist natürlich nicht vergleichbar mit einem FLUKE protable. Kostet dafür auch nur ein Zentel.
Und für meine Zwecke im niederfrequenten Bereich absolut ausreichend.

mfG René


----------



## EspCap (21. Oktober 2011)

Da isses.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (21. Oktober 2011)

ah cool - iphone selbst ist blöde aber siri ist cool ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. Oktober 2011)

Das Eine gibt's aber nur mit dem Anderen


----------



## sympathisant (21. Oktober 2011)

demnächst also nicht nur leute die übers telefon mit anderen leuten quatschen, sondern auch menschen die mit ihrem telefon quatschen. aufdringlicher gehts kaum noch ... aber wers braucht.


----------



## vollmi (21. Oktober 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> demnächst also nicht nur leute die übers telefon mit anderen leuten quatschen, sondern auch menschen die mit ihrem telefon quatschen. aufdringlicher gehts kaum noch ... aber wers braucht.



Aufdringlich? Wenn sie mit ihrem Telephon quatschen, quatschen sie mich nicht an und ich hab meine Ruhe  Ich find das gut!
Ich brauch ne Umleitung für Anrufe auf mein Handy welche ebendiese auf einen SIRI anrufbeantworter leitet. Der kann sich dann mit den Anrufern arrangieren


----------



## EspCap (21. Oktober 2011)

Aufdringlich? Wenn jemand mit seinem Telefon redet? O_o


----------



## Ogil (21. Oktober 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ist natürlich nicht vergleichbar mit einem FLUKE protable. Kostet dafür auch nur ein Zentel.
> Und für meine Zwecke im niederfrequenten Bereich absolut ausreichend.


Fuer meine Zwecke brauch ich nix mobiles - von daher hab ich ein normales/grosses Tektronix-Scope inkl. Logic-Analyser auf dem Tisch stehen 

Was hab ich neu? Einen Tank voll Benzin. Einerseits freu ich mich immer, dass ich mein Auto guenstig volltanken kann - andererseits schaff ich mit den halben Kosten im Vergleich zum Firmenwagen nicht annaehernd die halbe Strecke....


----------



## Deanne (21. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (21. Oktober 2011)

Rockstar und Monster E schmecken nicht


----------



## Deanne (21. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Rockstar und Monster E schmecken nicht



Geschmackssache. Ich mag beides und finde Redbull dafür widerlich.


----------



## MasterXoX (21. Oktober 2011)

Das sieht total nachm Sponsorpaket aus 

btw:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beta Key yay!!!


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Rockstar und Monster E schmecken nicht



Bei uns herrscht auch dieser "Welcher Energy" Krieg. Ich bin der einzige Rhino Vertreter anyway.
Aber Rockstar finde ich echt hart overrated, hab letztens so eins mit 'Juice' getrunken, boa bäh! 


/e
Achja, ich habe zwei Dosen Lipton Eistee Zitrone, welche sowieso das weltbeste Getränk ever darstellen


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Oktober 2011)

Neid 




Einen neuen Haarschnitt x)


----------



## schneemaus (21. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Rockstar Paket



Die "Überraschung" von Rockstar is also n T-Shirt und n Bierdeckel? Ja cool, hätten se wenigstens mal nach der Größe fragen können o.O Wem schenk ich das nu?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






In Poster-Form. Neben der Gummipuppe stehe ich


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2011)

Rockstar,Monster & Rhino schmecken alle geil. 
Was mir nicht schmeckt ist retbull,sexergy & dieser komische in den 1.5l Flaschen..


----------



## H2OTest (21. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Die "Überraschung" von Rockstar is also n T-Shirt und n Bierdeckel? Ja cool, hätten se wenigstens mal nach der Größe fragen können o.O Wem schenk ich das nu?



Welche Größe?


----------



## schneemaus (21. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Welche Größe?



Edit: Grad wohl was falsch verstanden. Na ja, bin früh aufgestanden und noch ziemlich verrafft, ich brauch nen Kaffee.
Keine Ahnung, frag mal Deanne  Die hat's schon ^^

Ich trinke übrigens überhaupt keine Energy Drinks - außer Rockstar. Aber das Widerlichste, was ich je getrunken hab, kam von Red Bull. Diese Mini-Döschen zum Aufschrauben, wo zwei Schluck "Extra-Koffein-Kick" oder so drin sind. Keine Ahnung, wie's heißt. Die kamen mal im RA-Lehrgang und haben beim ASB gefragt, ob die uns welche andrehen dürfen. Ich mein... Hallo?! Kostenloses Koffein!!! Unser kompletter Lehrgang hat so n Teil bekommen und ich hab mir das morgens mal reingepfiffen, als ich wirklich hundemüde war. Keine Kohlensäure drin, geschmeckt hat's wie vergorene, aufgelöste Gummibärchen. Aber wenigstens hat's übelst wach gemacht. Trotzdem trink ich dieses Zeug nie wieder.

Spätestens nächste Woche werd ich's wohl selbst sehen, wenn ich mein Paket bekomme


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Das sieht total nachm Sponsorpaket aus
> 
> btw:
> 
> ...



Gb mir diesen Beta-Key oder der Teddybär muss dran glauben! 

Auch will :<

Energy Drinks trink ich eh nur Monster und Rockstar. Red Bull und dieses billig Zeugs ist einfach widerlich.


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Oktober 2011)

EnergyDrink, der Kaffee der Jugend?^^


----------



## H2OTest (21. Oktober 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> EnergyDrink, der bessere Kaffee der Jugend?^^



Fix'ed


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> EnergyDrink, der Kaffee der Jugend?^^



Ich trink mehr Kaffee als Energy Drinks.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2011)

Immer wenn ich lese was im Energy Drink alles drin ist hör ich meinen Kopf rebellieren & meinen Körper schreien : JA JA JA !


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2011)

Fifa 12, Die Sims 3, 800MS Points und Anthrax Worship Music (Limited Edition doch noch bekommen, hell yeah.)


----------



## Kamsi (21. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich lese was im Energy Drink alles drin ist hör ich meinen Kopf rebellieren & meinen Körper schreien : JA JA JA !



stierhoden ^^


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> stierhoden ^^



juckt mich 0 
Solange es schmeckt kann da auch Bullensperma und so drin sein


----------



## schneemaus (21. Oktober 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> EnergyDrink, der Kaffee der Jugend?^^



Ich trink auch mehr Kaffee. Aber ab und zu ist sowas halt ne angenehme Abwechslung, zumal die wirklich wach machen.



Olliruh schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich lese was im Energy Drink alles drin ist hör ich meinen Kopf rebellieren & meinen Körper schreien : JA JA JA !



/sign


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> juckt mich 0
> Solange es schmeckt kann da auch Bullensperma und so drin sein




Diese Aussage bereitet mir sorgen x)




B2T: Eine Flasche Effect (Welch Ironie) und Do-It-Yourself-Haarfärbemittel


----------



## Magogan (21. Oktober 2011)

iPhone 4s 16 GB schwarz - irgendwann jedenfalls ... wenn es endlich mal geliefert wird ...


----------



## EspCap (21. Oktober 2011)

Gute Wahl  Ich musste auch eine ganze Weile warten, aber es lohnt sich


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Stierhoden



Das ist übrigens weit verbreiteter Unsinn
Taurin hat nichts mit Stiernüssen zu tun.



> EnergyDrink, der Kaffee der Jugend?^^



Kann ich eig. so unterschreiben.
Es geht nichts über ne Dose Effect nachem aufstehen


----------



## Alterac123 (21. Oktober 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Bringt Energy Drink wirklich was? Ich habe mal Red Bull getrunken aber es hat nicht wirklich geklappt...


----------



## Kamsi (21. Oktober 2011)

> Taurin ist ein Zwischenprodukt, das bei der Herstellung von
> Waschmitteln anfällt. 1824 wurde die Substanz erstmals aus Ochsengalle gewonnen
> und erhielt daher den Namen Taurin, abgeleitet vom griechischen tauros = Stier.




Red Bull macht die wäsche sauber ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Oktober 2011)

Also mir hilft es in 2 Hinsichten morgens besser aus der Kiste zu kommen.

1. Ich hab was worauf ich mich freuen kann, da ich ja auch den Geschmack liebe.
2. Das Koffein und der Zucker machen natürlich erstmal munter.

Red Bull würde ich aber nicht trinken, da es völlig überteuert ist, nicht schmeckt und ich die Firma im Allgemeinen nicht leiden kann.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

Zucker und Koffein haben eigentlich eine recht eindeutige Wirkung.
..aber ja, natürlich wirkt das Zeug - du kannst dich definitiv, wenn auch nur für kurze Zeit, deutlich besser konzentrieren - egal ob körperlich oder geistig.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2011)

Mh da ich ADHS habe ,wirken Energydrinks bei mir in umgekehrter Wirkung. Keine Ahnung wieso aber wenn ich nicht schlafen kann trink ich 2 Monsters & ich schlummer wie ein Baby


----------



## EspCap (21. Oktober 2011)

Willkommen in der Gegenwart. 



> Taurin wird industriell durch Addition von Sulfit an Ethylenimin hergestellt.



Übrigens hat jeder Mensch eine gewisse Menge Taurin natürlich im Körper (1 g/kg).

PS: Imo ist RedBull der einzig wahre Energydrink. Alles andere schmeckt wie ein schlechter Abklatsch von RedBull. Allerdings trinke ich das Zeug fast nie, nur wenn es gar nicht anders geht und Kaffee nicht mehr hilft (oder als Vodka Bull  )


----------



## H2OTest (21. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mh da ich ADHS habe ,wirken Energydrinks bei mir in umgekehrter Wirkung. Keine Ahnung wieso aber wenn ich nicht schlafen kann trink ich 2 Monsters & ich schlummer wie ein Baby



und warme milch mit honig zum wach werden?


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich mag keine Warmen Getränke von daher ,keine Ahnung


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Oktober 2011)

Hab mal einen Bericht gelesen das EnergyDrink-typische Inhaltsstoffe wie Taurin, Koffein, Guarana etc tatsächlich was bringen (Nicht nur ind er Rohform, eben auch in dieser Energy-Mischung). Natürlich in gewissen Maßen zu genießen 



Zurück zum Thema: Zwei rote Hände, vergessen Handschuhe beim färben zu benutzen, fml.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema: Zwei rote Hände, vergessen Handschuhe beim färben zu benutzen, fml.



lold' hard


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. Oktober 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> EnergyDrink, der bessere Kaffee der Jugend?^^





H2OTest schrieb:


> Fix'ed


Mal abgesehen davon, dass man darüber trefflich diskutieren könnte und mit Sicherheit zu einem anderen Ergebnis kommen würde, kennt die Jugend von heute gar nicht mehr das bessere Zeug. Ich sag nur Ephedrin, dagegen ist jeder EnergyDrink nur kalter Kaffee.


----------



## schneemaus (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab grade beschlossen, dem ursprünglichen Sinn des Themas nachzugehen:

Grad am Installieren - Sims 3 "Tierisch Wild" <3 Gleich erstmal nen Gaul erstellen


----------



## EspCap (21. Oktober 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Ephedrin, dagegen ist jeder EnergyDrink nur kalter Kaffee.



Oder einfach gleich Epinephrin, ne


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass man darüber trefflich diskutieren könnte und mit Sicherheit zu einem anderen Ergebnis kommen würde, kennt die Jugend von heute gar nicht mehr das bessere Zeug. Ich sag nur Ephedrin, dagegen ist jeder EnergyDrink nur kalter Kaffee.



In Deutschland kriegste doch eh nirgends mehr nen gescheiten Kaffee 
Eh aber ich glaube Ephedrin dürfte genauso verboten sein wie Amphetamine, oder? Hrhr.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Eh aber ich glaube Ephedrin dürfte genauso verboten sein wie Amphetamine, oder? Hrhr.


Jupp - Ephi ist leider komplett weg vom Markt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2011)

Magic Mushrooms sollen auch toll sein...

just sayin'


----------



## MasterXoX (21. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Grad am Installieren - Sims 3 "*Einfach Tierisch*" <3 Gleich erstmal nen Gaul erstellen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> stierhoden ^^



Stiergalle. Stierhoden ist eime Spezialität aus Spanien.


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Magic Mushrooms sollen auch toll sein...
> 
> just sayin'





Was haben denn bitte Magic Mushrooms (Von denen ich genauso denn Dreck halte wie von anderen sinnesverändernden Drogen, aber das ist ne andere Geschichte) mit EnergyDrinks zutun?^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Was haben denn bitte Magic Mushrooms (Von denen ich genauso denn Dreck halte wie von anderen sinnesverändernden Drogen, aber das ist ne andere Geschichte) mit EnergyDrinks zutun?^^



Genau null, deswegen sollten wir auch alle mit dem OT aufhören :>

B2T: Nen I <3 Berlin Flaschenöffner von meiner Cousine (aus Berlin), ich freu mich so hart  (wie sie wohl darauf kommt... )


----------



## Rayon (22. Oktober 2011)

Batman; Arkham  City angekommen  Und ein Anno 2070 BetaKey


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2011)

_Boah , du Sack! _


----------



## Rayon (22. Oktober 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Boah , du Sack! _



hehe, die tage dann noch uncharted 3... und dann brauch ich urlaub oder so.


----------



## EspCap (22. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

Neue Signatur 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fick ja man ! *-*
Das Paketchen müsste bald da sein (:


----------



## Saji (22. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Neue Signatur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum kaufst du dir den Unterleib eines Mannes? 

Kuuuuchen, lecker Kuchen heute bekommen. Mit Kuchengeschmack. *g* Nein, Apfelkuchen natürlich.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

Nein es geht um diese extrem geile Jogginghose *-*


----------



## Königmarcus (22. Oktober 2011)

bei mir auch mal wieder was neues

Yamaha MCR 040 <3 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (22. Oktober 2011)

trägste die auch draussen ?

ich find jogginhosen gehören nur für zuhause ^^

gibt ja immer mehr jugendliche die jogginhosen auch draussen tragen ^^


----------



## Saji (22. Oktober 2011)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> bei mir auch mal wieder was neues
> 
> Yamaha MCR 040 <3



Geile Sache, die habe ich auch in dunkelblau. Wahnsinn was Yamaha da gemacht hat, habe ich schon seit fast zwei Jahren, damals für 167 Euro bekommen. Wie viel hast du gezahlt?


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

Draußen ja, in der Schule auf keinen Fall


----------



## Kamsi (22. Oktober 2011)

okay zum sport oder wenn man verletzt ist noch könnte ich es verstehen ^^

aber wenigstens nicht zur schule ^^


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich trag sie nur Zuhause,wenn ich bei Freunden penne,zum Sport,wenn ich nur mal kurz wohin muss (kurz zur Tanke oder so) und natürlich in der Kirche


----------



## Kamsi (22. Oktober 2011)

okay ich zieh selbst meine hose an wenn ich nur zum briefkasten gehe ^^


----------



## Königmarcus (22. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Wie viel hast du gezahlt?



Ich hab dafür 177 gezahlt  Bin auch echt zufrieden mit dem teil - ich glaub ich habe mich verliebt <3 xD


----------



## Saji (22. Oktober 2011)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> Ich hab dafür 177 gezahlt  Bin auch echt zufrieden mit dem teil - ich glaub ich habe mich verliebt <3 xD



Guter Preis. =) Hab die in den Media Märkten, in denen ich gearbeitet habe, auch reihenweise verkauft.  Damals normaler VK von 199 Euro. Jetzt aber genug OT. *g*


----------



## Königmarcus (22. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Guter Preis. =) Hab die in den Media Märkten, in denen ich gearbeitet habe, auch reihenweise verkauft.  Damals normaler VK von 199 Euro. Jetzt aber genug OT. *g*



Ja, kosten die immernoch  

[OT Ende] :>


----------



## schneemaus (22. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich trag sie nur Zuhause,wenn ich bei Freunden penne,zum Sport,wenn ich nur mal kurz wohin muss (kurz zur Tanke oder so) und natürlich in der Kirche



Was hastn für die Hose bezahlt?


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Was hastn für die Hose bezahlt?



Ich nichts 

Mein Vater 50€


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich zieh meine Jogginghose auch in der Schule an <3


----------



## schneemaus (22. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich nichts
> 
> Mein Vater 50€



50 Öcken für ne Jogginghose? Wtf oO


----------



## Ogil (22. Oktober 2011)

Nach dem heutigen Kaufrausch: 

- neuer Anzug
- neue Jeans
- eine Teekanne + verschiedene lose Tees (inkl. Mate)
- ein Scrabble-Spiel


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

Naja ist von Element und deswegen recht teuer.
Ich weiß nicht ob ich sie mir auch gekauft hätte wenn ich sie selber bezahlt hätte - wahrscheinlich aber schon.


----------



## Ol@f (22. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (22. Oktober 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> - eine Teekanne + verschiedene lose Tees (inkl. Mate)



Also ich liebe ja meinen Shuyao <3 Und im November krieg ich auch noch nen Tee-Adventskalender von denen x)

Hab mir jetzt letzten Samstag erst 5 Probepäckchen in D-Dorf geholt, weil ich eh dort war wegen Japantag.. Schwarztee Kakao Guarana, Chai (Schwarztee mit vielen Gewürzen), Gen-Maicha (Grüntee mit gerösteten Reiskörnern), Creme-Oolong (Oolong-Tee über Milchdampf ge...trocknet?  ) und Ingwer-Bizz (Ingwer-Tee mit versch. Früchten wie Apfel und Zitronengras). Gen-Maicha find ich abartig lecker, den werd ich mir auch holen, Kakao-Guarana und Chai mag ich auch gerne, Chai ist aber wirklich was für'n Winter. Creme-Oolong schmeckt mir nicht sooo gut (werd lieber mal den Orangen-Oolong holen, der hat mir dort gut geschmeckt beim Probieren), Ingwer-Bizz schmeckt mir gar nicht, aber das ist halt Geschmackssache, den hab ich nur mitgenommen, um Ingwer-Tee mal zu probieren.
Auf meiner Probier-Liste stehen aber definitiv noch Pu-Erh-Tee, Weißer Tee, Zitronengras-Tee und "Blumenwiese", das ist halt so Blumentee. Falls es jemanden interessiert: www.shuyao.de x)
Größere Päckchen von dem Shuyao-Tee hab ich bislang nur Earl Grey und Grüne Frische (Grüntee mit Minze und Zitronengras, sehr sehr lecker), weil ich das Teil ja erst nen guten Monat habe.

Mate-Tee hab ich noch nicht probiert, wie schmeckt der denn?


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2011)

boah Tee .. eig nur wenn ich krank bin *lol*


----------



## Ogil (22. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist die Kanne - natuerlich auch in dieser Farbe 

Wie Mate schmeckt? Kraeftig, herzhaft - keine Ahnung wie man das beschreiben soll. Wenn Dir Gruener Tee schmeckt sind die Chancen hoch, dass Dir auch Mate schmeckt denke ich. Zumindest ist das bei mir so.

Diverse Chais haben wir auch immer da, Schwarztee hierzulande ja sowieso. Ansonsten halt Gruenen Tee und verschiedene Fruechte- und Kraeutertees (meine Freundin kann nach Schwarztee sonst nicht schlafen). Was hier schwer zu bekommen ist sind Kraeutertees. Einzelne Sachen ja (sowas wie Pfefferminztee oder Brennnesseltee) aber so Kraeuterteemischungen scheinen hier nicht beliebt zu sein. Mate auch nicht - da war ich froh, dass ich welchen gefunden habe.


----------



## schneemaus (22. Oktober 2011)

Na ja, also ich muss meinen Tee, wenn ich nicht zufällig mal nach Düsseldorf fahre, auch im Internet bestellen. Dafür hau ich halt nen Teelöffel in meinen Teamaker rein, kipp heißes Wasser drauf, der Tee bleibt drin, und wenn ich ihn leergesüffelt hab, kann ich noch 2-4 mal (also insgesamt 3-5 mal, je nach Tee) nachgießen. Heißt also, aus einem Teelöffel Tee krieg ich dann ca. anderthalb bis zwei Liter Tee raus. Den trink ich dann über'n Tag verteilt. Da bezahl ich dann auch für die 50-Gramm-Packung mal 4,90 oder sogar 8,90, wobei ich bis jetzt noch keinen von den teureren Tees gefunden habe, der mir schmeckt, dagegen schmecken mir sehr viele für 4,90.

Und ich z.B. verbinde Kamillentee heute noch mit Krankheit. Ich mag den Geschmack aber auch nicht. Das Schlimmste, was mir allerdings mal angedreht wurde, war Fenchel-Anis-Kümmel-Tee, als ich Magen-Darm-Grippe hatte. Hätte ich gewusst, was die mir da im Krankenhaus kredenzen, hätte ich wenigstens einmal Erbrechen gespart... Aber seit ich in England war und das erste Mal Schwarztee mit Milch getrunken hab, bin ich angefixt und hab viele verschiedene Tees probiert, bin aber grundsätzlich ein Grün- und Schwarztee-Fan. Ach, und "Türkischer Apfel" von Meßmer oder Teekanne (weiß grad nich), den lieb ich auch.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja ist von Element und deswegen recht teuer.
> Ich weiß nicht ob ich sie mir auch gekauft hätte wenn ich sie selber bezahlt hätte - wahrscheinlich aber schon.




Woah die sieht schnieke aus  Bei uns laufen Sport-Leistungskursler standardmäßig mit Jogginghose in der Schule rum




B2T:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aus UK vorbestellt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2011)

Nen neuen Avatar


----------



## Cantharion (23. Oktober 2011)

- Boss Anzug
- Adidas Sporthose
- Razer Naga Molten


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Oktober 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> - Boss Anzug


Pahahah, ich habe gerade nicht an die Marke gedacht. xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Pahahah, ich habe gerade nicht an die Marke gedacht. xD



/same xD


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Pahahah, ich habe gerade nicht an die Marke gedacht. xD




Kollegah Style oder was? x)


----------



## Reflox (23. Oktober 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Kollegah Style oder was? x)



Genau das habe ich auch gedacht.


----------



## Ellesmere (23. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Na ja, also ich muss meinen Tee, wenn ich nicht zufällig mal nach Düsseldorf fahre, auch im Internet bestellen. Dafür hau ich halt nen Teelöffel in meinen Teamaker rein, kipp heißes Wasser drauf, der Tee bleibt drin, und wenn ich ihn leergesüffelt hab, kann ich noch 2-4 mal (also insgesamt 3-5 mal, je nach Tee) nachgießen. Heißt also, aus einem Teelöffel Tee krieg ich dann ca. anderthalb bis zwei Liter Tee raus. Den trink ich dann über'n Tag verteilt. Da bezahl ich dann auch für die 50-Gramm-Packung mal 4,90 oder sogar 8,90, wobei ich bis jetzt noch keinen von den teureren Tees gefunden habe, der mir schmeckt, dagegen schmecken mir sehr viele für 4,90.
> 
> [...]



Ihhh...ich bin Ostfriesin und soooo kann man doch keinen Tee trinken *ohgottohgott* ....


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. Oktober 2011)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> bei mir auch mal wieder was neues
> 
> Yamaha MCR 040 <3


Schönes Teil - schwancke noch, ob ich für die Kids so etwas nehmen soll oder doch lieber eine PianoCraft.


----------



## Saji (23. Oktober 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Schönes Teil - schwancke noch, ob ich für die Kids so etwas nehmen soll oder doch lieber eine PianoCraft.



Die PianoCraft hat natürlich den besseren Klang, aber auch die größeren Boxen. Farbenfreudiger und kompakter fürs Kinderzimmer ist die MCR 040. Klanglich reicht sie locker. Wenn du das Geld hast und du deine Kleinen begeistern kannst, nimm lieber die PianoCraft.


----------



## win3ermute (23. Oktober 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> PianoCraft.



Dies. Weil alleine die Pianocraft-Böxchen für ihren Preis ganz brauchbar sind und der Klang dadurch besser ist. Denk dran: Deine Kleinen sind soundmäßig durch Papas Anlage ein wenig verwöhnt .


----------



## Noxiel (23. Oktober 2011)

Akute Unlust vor dem neuen Tag der Woche.


----------



## schneemaus (23. Oktober 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Ihhh...ich bin Ostfriesin und soooo kann man doch keinen Tee trinken *ohgottohgott* ....



Ach, ich war auch sehr skeptisch, als ich den zum Geburtstag bekommen hab. Aber ist echt megalecker und entfaltet sich echt gut in mehreren Aufgüssen. Und da ich halt viel mit dem Auto unterwegs bin, find ich's ganz schön, im Winter mal nen Tee mitzunehmen. Und mir dann keine Gedanken machen zu müssen, wann der Tee raus muss oder so. Und dann gibt's halt nix Kaltes (im Winter ist was Warmes eh angenehmer) und auch keinen Kaffee, von dem ich auf jedem zweiten Rastplatz rausfahren darf.

Edit: Zur Veranschaulichung:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=38hlERZw1OM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin echt am überlegen mir so ein Teil zu kaufen... ich brauche sowieso noch eine Teekanne und zum mitnehmen für den Unterricht kommt mir das doch gerade ganz gelegen


----------



## schneemaus (23. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich bin echt am überlegen mir so ein Teil zu kaufen... ich brauche sowieso noch eine Teekanne und zum mitnehmen für den Unterricht kommt mir das doch gerade ganz gelegen



Also wie gesagt, ich bin echt megabegeistert davon. Und heißes Wasser kriegste auch fast überall, meistens sogar umsonst. Hab mir den letztens am Rastplatz auffüllen lassen, hat mich nix gekostet. Jemand andres hat gemeint, dass sie den immer auf längeren Zugfahrten mitnimmt und teilweise mehrmals kostenlos auffüllen lässt. Für nen Kaffee da gibste dann im Bistrowagen nen Haufen Geld aus ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Oktober 2011)

Steelseries 6gv2 Tastatur 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (24. Oktober 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Steelseries 6gv2 Tastatur



Eine 20 Euro Cherry Tastatur sieht genau so aus und ist genau so robust. 

Aber denke dran die Tastatur über PS/2 anzuschließen, weil du sonst nicht mehr als sechs Tasten gleichzeitig drücken kannst. Und ich hoffe du brauchst die Windowstaste nicht - die hat das Keyboard nämlich "nicht". ^^

---

Neu: eineinhalb Schachteln Zigaretten von meiner Tante und ein Vorstellungsgespräch.


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich hab ich PS/2 angeschlossen, dafür (u.A.) habe ich ja das gute Stück . Windowstaste brauche ich schon, ist ja auch zum Glück vorhanden; aber nicht da, wo sie oft nervt^^. Meine Makrotasten der G15 refresh vermisse ich schon ein bisschen, aber ich denke mal beim Zocken wird mir die 6gv2 mehr bringen und darauf kommt es schliesslich an  Brauche nurnoch eine Handablage, die liefert die SteelSeries leider nicht mit -.-


----------



## JokerofDarkness (24. Oktober 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Dies. Weil alleine die Pianocraft-Böxchen für ihren Preis ganz brauchbar sind und der Klang dadurch besser ist. Denk dran: Deine Kleinen sind soundmäßig durch Papas Anlage ein wenig verwöhnt .


Darauf wird es wohl auf kurz oder lang hinauslaufen.


----------



## schneemaus (25. Oktober 2011)

Hab nun auch mein Rockstar-Päckchen bekommen (Bild siehe bei Deannes Post ein paar Seiten vorher) und hab festgestellt, dass das ja ne Tasche ist und kein T-Shirt. Trotzdem hätt ich lieber den Kalender gehabt, den die Männer bekommen haben. Aber das Spiel dabei ist ganz witzig. Und hey, kostenlose Energydrinks


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




+ Glücksgefühle...


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> + Glücksgefühle...



u can't explain dat


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> u can't explain dat



Girls.

Where's your God now ?


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2011)

Get rejected ... LIKE A BOSS


----------



## H2OTest (26. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den Anfang mal. Heute bei Kaufhof gesehen und da ich eh noch Gutscheine hatte x) Was Teureres kann ich mir immer noch anschaffen, wenn's mal "ernst" wird ^^

Außerdem ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für Vaddern (Monopoly Mainz)

Noch dazu Nori, Klebreis und ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten - morgen meine ersten Onigiri machen x)


----------



## MasterXoX (26. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt schon Weihnachtsgeschenke? :O

Gute Idee^^


----------



## schneemaus (26. Oktober 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Jetzt schon Weihnachtsgeschenke? :O
> 
> Gute Idee^^



Ich bin dieses Jahr extremst überrascht von mir selbst. Das für meine Mutter wird Ende November bestellt, das für meinen Vater hab ich heut halt zufällig entdeckt, genau wie das für meine beste Freundin (wobei das n Geburtstagsgeschenk ist, die hat an Heiligabend Purzeltag, zu Weihnachten gibt's nix  ). So viele Geschenke brauch ich also nicht mehr. Normalerweise bin ich auch der Typ, der alles auf den letzten Drücker erledigt.


----------



## MasterXoX (26. Oktober 2011)

Naja im Grunde genommen hat man dann den Stress kurz vor Weihnachten ja nicht mehr 

Dann weiß ich ja was ich am eigentlich planlosen Wochenende mache


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

<3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (26. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hab nun auch mein Rockstar-Päckchen bekommen (Bild siehe bei Deannes Post ein paar Seiten vorher) und hab festgestellt, dass das ja ne Tasche ist und kein T-Shirt. Trotzdem hätt ich lieber den Kalender gehabt, den die Männer bekommen haben. Aber das Spiel dabei ist ganz witzig. Und hey, kostenlose Energydrinks



Kalender? Warum haben nur die Männer den bekommen? Waren halbnackte Mädels drauf? Dann interessiert der mich eh nicht. Okay, halbnackte Kerle hätten mich auch nicht gejuckt. Finde die Tasche ganz okay.


----------



## Kamsi (26. Oktober 2011)

@deanne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Oktober 2011)

Woher ist das Umpa Lumpa Weibchen?


----------



## Kamsi (26. Oktober 2011)

steht doch auf dem kalender und siehe die paar post über dir ^^

frauen bekamen von rockstar einkaufstaschen und männer halbnackte frauen


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Oktober 2011)

Ja klar aber ich mein woher haben die das? Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das Mr. Wonka die nicht verkauft...


----------



## schneemaus (26. Oktober 2011)

Das gibt's halt nur für Insider... Bwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Deanne (26. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> frauen bekamen von rockstar einkaufstaschen und männer halbnackte frauen



Ich würde die Taschen jetzt nicht als Einkaufstaschen bezeichnen. Ich benutze solche Beutel eigentlich nur, finde die deutlich besser, als klobige Handtaschen. 
Und ein etwas umfangreicherer Einkauf passt da auch nicht rein. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Dinger teilweise über 20 Euro kosten.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich würde die Taschen jetzt nicht als Einkaufstaschen bezeichnen. Ich benutze solche Beutel eigentlich nur, finde die deutlich besser, als klobige Handtaschen.
> Und ein etwas umfangreicherer Einkauf passt da auch nicht rein. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Dinger teilweise über 20 Euro kosten.



Also ich fand die heute ganz praktisch, muss ich ja ehrlich zugeben. Waren in der Stadt, n bisschen hier eingekauft, n bisschen da, dann waren wir noch im Asialaden und ich hatte die Tasche halt im Auto. Zack war der Krempel eingepackt und ich musste mir keine Plastiktüte kaufen. Wie du gesagt hast, umfangreich geht eh nicht, aber mal für ein paar Kleinigkeiten sind die gut.


----------



## Kamsi (26. Oktober 2011)

sorry deanne - wollte dich nicht in ein klischee drängen ist mir nur spontan eingefallen bei den taschen


----------



## orkman (27. Oktober 2011)

ne neue schlechte erfahrung und ne wow prepaid karte


----------



## BlizzLord (27. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die sieht aus wie Nazan Eckes(oder wie die aus Super RTL und co da heißt).


----------



## M_of_D (27. Oktober 2011)

Da ich letzten Winter meine komplette Ausrüstung irgendwie zerstört habe, gibts snowboard,bindung und schuhe ganz neu. Wenn das Zeug da ist, lad ich Bilder hoch


----------



## Saalia (27. Oktober 2011)

Ne neue Uhr von Chiemsee (amazon verschleudert die grad zu guten preisen ^^)

edit: nun mit bild ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (27. Oktober 2011)

Mal wieder ein Fläschchen Teebaumöl.


----------



## Raffzahl (27. Oktober 2011)

Driver, Driver San Fransisco und meinen ersten Ausweis.^^


----------



## tonygt (27. Oktober 2011)

Ein gesperrtes Handy dank fehlerhafte Anzeige, bei der Pin eingabe und jetzt darf ich erst mal gucken wie ich das wieder freigeschaltet kriege. Da sie gerne mein Kundernummer und Kunderpasswort haben wollen, was ich aber sicherlich nicht mehr habe, da ich die SIM Karte irgendwann vor 8 Jahre oder so mir geholt habe.


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Oktober 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> Ne neue Uhr von Chiemsee (amazon verschleudert die grad zu guten preisen ^^)
> 
> edit: nun mit bild ^^
> 
> ...



danke für den Tipp - auch grad bestellt - hab so nen Uhrentick ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (27. Oktober 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ne neue schlechte erfahrung und ne wow prepaid karte



Irgendwie klingt das so als würden die beiden Sachen zusammengehören. Liegt aber nur vielleicht daran weil ich mit WoW aufgehört habe


----------



## Saji (27. Oktober 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Irgendwie klingt das so als würden die beiden Sachen zusammengehören. Liegt aber nur vielleicht daran weil ich mit WoW aufgehört habe



*brofist* ^^


Mein Physical Warfare Pack Code kam eben an. Yay!


----------



## schneemaus (27. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für jeweils 6,66€. War so ne Aktion: Nimm 3, zahl 2, da konnt ich nicht widerstehen. Im Prospekt war noch das "alte" Alice im Wunderland dabei, aber das war leider schon ausverkauft. Hab dann geschwankt zwischen Dumbo (aus Prinzip) und Selbst ist die Braut (weil der mir empfohlen wurde und ich Sandra Bullock sehr gern mag), hab mich dann für letzteres entschieden. Dumbo werd ich mir zwar irgendwann auch noch zulegen (Disney-Film... Prinzip und so  ), aber Selbst ist die Braut ist bestimmt ganz witzig. Prince of Persia lieb ich sowieso und Alice im Wunderland... Hallo? Tim Burton als Regisseur, Johnny Depp, Helena Bonham Carter, Alan Rickman... und natürlich der Dicke aus Little Britain, dessen Namen ich grad vergessen hab


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2011)

Neue Laufschuhe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Der Pingu in der Ecke kommt vom Shop...)

Und wieder ein paar neue Scheine aus aller Welt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2011)

Battlefield 3 [Xbox 360] <3333


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2011)

Einen männlichen Kater


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Battlefield 3 [Xbox 360] <3333



Das kommt bei mir hoffentlich auch morgen.. spätestens Montag. Bin gespannt


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und wieder ein paar neue Scheine aus aller Welt.





Was ist das für ein bunter Schein ganz rechts unter dem grünen?


----------



## Legendary (28. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dank Buffed für unverschämt kleines Geld, quasi eine Zweit-Armbanduhr. ;D


----------



## Alux (28. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue Tasche für die Schule, mal ne Umhängetasche statt immer Rucksack


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
beste Schultasche der Welt <3


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein bunter Schein ganz rechts unter dem grünen?



Ein 500 Rongo-Schein von der Osterinsel. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So bunt ist er, weil er kein normaler Papierschein sondern ein "Polymerschein" ist (machen andere Länder teilweise auch, Vietnam und Mosambik z.B. - der lilane, der so glänzt auf dem Bild ist einer aus Mosambik). Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, wie diese Währung da funktioniert. Jedenfalls kann man den Schein (innerhalb von 10 Jahren nach Ausstellung) gegen einen US-Dollar eintauschen. Steht direkt auf dem Schein:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ob man mit dem Teil auf der Osterinsel auch regulär zahlen kann bzw. was er da wert ist muss ich erst noch in Erfahrung bringen. Aber auf jeden Fall ein interessanter Schein


----------



## Reflox (28. Oktober 2011)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat & Shadow of Chernobyl, Dead Space, BioShock 2 und Killing Floor. Danke Steam Halloween Sale :3


----------



## win3ermute (29. Oktober 2011)

Kaum in B**l*f*ld angekommen, hagelt es Geschenke - ich liebe meine Freunde (ja, der Kasten Bud ist auch noch neu):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er ist der absolute Hit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nebenbei haben wir noch den B**l*f*lder Pfandrückgaberekord mit weitem Abstand gebrochen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beat that!


----------



## LeWhopper (29. Oktober 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Kaum in *B**l*f*ld* angekommen, hagelt es Geschenke - ich liebe meine Freunde (ja, der Kasten Bud ist auch noch neu):
> Und nebenbei haben wir noch den *B**l*f*lder* Pfandrückgaberekord mit weitem Abstand gebrochen:
> 
> 
> ...



Warum zensierst du den Ort wenn der ganz klar auf dem Pfandbon zu sehen ist? xD


----------



## win3ermute (29. Oktober 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Warum zensierst du den Ort wenn der ganz klar auf dem Pfandbon zu sehen ist? xD



Weil man B**l*f*ld nicht nennt - das gibt es nämlich gar nicht!

Edit für jene, die jetzt ganz verwirrt sind: Klick mich richtig hart


----------



## Rayon (29. Oktober 2011)

Uncharted 3 5/5

Und den ganzen Alk für die Gebparty heut Abend 10/5


----------



## MasterXoX (29. Oktober 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> Uncharted 3 5/5
> 
> Und den ganzen Alk für die Gebparty heut Abend 10/5



Ich hätt jetzt "Falscher Thread" geschrieben, aber irgendwie ist es schon richtig.
Aber irgendwie auch nicht


----------



## TheGui (29. Oktober 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Und nebenbei haben wir noch den B**l*f*lder Pfandrückgaberekord mit weitem Abstand gebrochen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fässer sind unfair!

oder was habt ihr für je ü50&#8364; abgegeben?

PS: du hast einen interessant interessanten Filmgeschmack!


----------



## win3ermute (29. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Fässer sind unfair!
> 
> oder was habt ihr für je ü50€ abgegeben?



Es waren tatsächlich nur Flaschen und Kästen - das war vielleicht ein Kreuz, weil dauernd die Automaten abkackten und Störungen anzeigten (deshalb auch die vielen Pfandbons). Das hat tierisch lange gedauert, diese Plastikflaschen in die Dinger zu hauen ^^. Der Wartungsfuzzi rotierte da fast *giggle*.

Das war der alte Rekord (lange für "nicht erreichbar" gehalten). So eine Aufstellung für's Foto hätte ich auch lieber gehabt, war aber durch Menge und Automatdefekte nicht möglich. Don't try this at home:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> PS: du hast einen interessant interessanten Filmgeschmack!



Thanks


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (29. Oktober 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Es waren tatsächlich nur Flaschen und Kästen - das war vielleicht ein Kreuz, weil dauernd die Automaten abkackten und Störungen anzeigten (deshalb auch die vielen Pfandbons). Das hat tierisch lange gedauert, diese Plastikflaschen in die Dinger zu hauen ^^. Der Wartungsfuzzi rotierte da fast *giggle*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaub, wenn ich hinter dir an dem Pfand-Automaten gestanden hätte, wäre ich ausgetickt!   :-)


BTT: RED BULL, yumyumyum!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. Oktober 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Er ist der absolute Hit:
> 
> [Girara-Figur]



Wo bekommt man denn genau diese Figur her?


----------



## win3ermute (29. Oktober 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man denn genau diese Figur her?



Das war dieses Angebot hier: Klick

Ich konnte das nicht kaufen, weil der Anbieter nur Käufer aus den USA zuließ - und alle Anfragen aus dem Ausland blockte. Ein kleines Schweinchen aus meinem Umfeld, dem ich mein Leid lautstark klagte, schaltete dann einen Bekannten hinter meinem Rücken aus den USA ein, um sich das Ding für mich zuschicken zu lassen. Best Gimmick ever <3!


----------



## TheGui (30. Oktober 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Das war dieses Angebot hier: Klick
> 
> Ich konnte das nicht kaufen, weil der Anbieter nur Käufer aus den USA zuließ - und alle Anfragen aus dem Ausland blockte. Ein kleines Schweinchen aus meinem Umfeld, dem ich mein Leid lautstark klagte, schaltete dann einen Bekannten hinter meinem Rücken aus den USA ein, um sich das Ding für mich zuschicken zu lassen. Best Gimmick ever <3!


OK du hast mich neugierig gemacht und WTF.. ernsthafft WHAT THE FUCK???





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CuA3ewWOSTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (30. Oktober 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> weil der Anbieter nur Käufer aus den USA zuließ - und alle Anfragen aus dem Ausland blockte



Ach schade. Die anderen Figuren, die man so kaufen kann, sehen alle nicht so 'fröhlich' aus. ^^ Aber danke für die Info.


----------



## orkman (30. Oktober 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Irgendwie klingt das so als würden die beiden Sachen zusammengehören. Liegt aber nur vielleicht daran weil ich mit WoW aufgehört habe



nope haengen beide nicht zusammen  obwohl dein scherz mir gefaellt ^^

BTT: Battlefield 3 und batman arkham city endlich am freitag angekommen, heut abend schoen zocken ^^ ahja und geld bekommen um den führerschein zu machen


----------



## Kamsi (30. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> OK du hast mich neugierig gemacht und WTF.. ernsthafft WHAT THE FUCK???



wtf - irgendwie kann niemand deutschland leiden wohl ^^


----------



## TheGui (30. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wtf - irgendwie kann niemand deutschland leiden wohl ^^



quatsch, die japaner mögen deutschland ^^´


----------



## Kamsi (30. Oktober 2011)

dein avatar gruselt mich - mich gruselts eh atm vieles was vorher nicht war ka obs an meiner neuen alten grippe liegt oder weil ich alt werde


----------



## TheGui (30. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> dein avatar gruselt mich -



is doch nur nen pony


----------



## Kamsi (30. Oktober 2011)

ja aber eines von den bösen fan fiction ponys das dein herz isst und aus deiner haut kleidung macht


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Oktober 2011)

Das ist ein Pony? Ich dachte das wär ein Ninja Turtle.


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2011)

Neues mybuffed Profilbild


----------



## Saji (31. Oktober 2011)

Logitech MK260 und ein Hama HDMI Kabel. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrascream (1. November 2011)

Neues Logitech Soundsystem, ein Yamaha Keyboard, Hümor Thor Winterjacke, Neue Tunnel + neue Denhstäbe -wuuushhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Deanne (1. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Neues mybuffed Profilbild



Huch, das hinterlässt aber einen ganz deprimierenden Eindruck. Was war da los? Graue Phase? Winterdepressionen? Lachen!!

Meines ist übrigens auch neu. Mit sehr präzise aufgetragenem Nagellack.


----------



## Kamsi (1. November 2011)

vieleicht wartet er nur auf dem bus ^^

du wirkst so bleich deanne - grippe ?


----------



## Konov (1. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Huch, das hinterlässt aber einen ganz deprimierenden Eindruck. Was war da los? Graue Phase? Winterdepressionen? Lachen!!
> 
> Meines ist übrigens auch neu. Mit sehr präzise aufgetragenem Nagellack.




Nein das sieht nur so aus. Eigentlich ist das Bild für mich mehr eine Art künstlerischer Erguss. Mit der Bank als Hintergrund.

Das Bild ist übrigens im Zoo entstanden, ich beobachte gerade Tiere ^^
Es soll aber bewusst auch kein typisches Grinse-Bild sein.

Dein Bild wirkt etwas erschrocken 
Aber wie immer auch mit einem künstlerischen Ansatz, regt zum Nachdenken an.


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. November 2011)

Nice 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2011)

Mein Gehalt, morgen wirds voll hier im Thread


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Nice



das geilste ist dass ich das T-Shirt geschenkt bekommen habe :b


----------



## Legendary (1. November 2011)

Die Chiemsee Uhr ist gestern gekommen...sehr schöne Zweituhr für nicht mal 25 Euro von 99 runtergesetzt...like a Boss!


----------



## Saji (1. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Die Chiemsee Uhr ist gestern gekommen...sehr schöne Zweituhr für nicht mal 25 Euro von 99 runtergesetzt...like a Boss!



Hugo Boss? Ich dachte von Chiemsee?  Ich weiß gar nicht wo meine Uhr von Fossil ist... aber die ist eh zu groß. Naja, klobig trifft es eher. Schick allemal, nur für den täglichen Gebrauch zu schwer. Aber gut, dadurch werden die Muskeln im linken Arm auch mal trainiert. 

Ich habe heute mein Zimmer wieder etwas umgestellt und mein Laptop perfekt integriert. Morgen fahr ich dann in den Baumarkt, kauf ein paar Bretter und bastel mit eine "modulare Tastatur-und-Maus-Ablage". Bilder folgen, wenn das Teil fertig ist. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (1. November 2011)

Bestellt und diese Woche kommen noch die beiden hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und bestellt und dann zur Veröffentlichung dieses Schnuckelchen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hach, ich freu mir.


----------



## Dracun (1. November 2011)

Schneemaus .. cool ... hab ich als Kind geliebt Sailor Moon .. (jaa ich gestehe ich hab als Panz Sailor Moon geliebt.. eine Serie mit soviel Witz .. herrlich ) Und die LE von KdL .. genial 

Ich hab mir vorhin das hier vorbestellt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*höhö*


----------



## schneemaus (2. November 2011)

Ich liebe Sailor Moon heute noch. War mein erster Anime und wird auch immer nen hohen Stellenwert haben. Allerdings bin ich doch ganz froh, Intros, Transformationen und die "Angriffe" von Sailor Moon vorspulen zu können  Aber das sind ja die neuen Mangas, die monatlich jetzt wieder rauskommen, mit anderen Covern, Farbseiten, japanischer Leserichtung und direkt aus dem Original übersetzt und nicht den Umweg über Französisch und Englisch. Deswegen standen die ganz weit oben auf meiner Wishlist und kommen nun auch - die ersten beiden, die schon draußen sind x)

Und KdL ist für mich fast schon Pflicht. Abgesehen davon, dass es mein Lieblings-Disney ist, ist er auch einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme. Ich höre nur "Naaaaatseguanyaaaa" (wie auch immer es geschrieben wird) und bekomme eine Megagänsehaut. Und ich gebe zu, dass mir die Stelle, an der Mufasa stirbt, immer noch Tränen in die Augen treibt.


----------



## Deanne (2. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Dein Bild wirkt etwas erschrocken
> Aber wie immer auch mit einem künstlerischen Ansatz, regt zum Nachdenken an.



Liegt wohl an den großen Augen (an denen ich leider nichts ändern kann) und dem Makeup generell, ist halt mein Halloween-Makeup.


----------



## Manowar (2. November 2011)

4 neue Winterreifen und in ein paar Tagen 2 neue Hinterreifen für den Sommer 



Deanne schrieb:


> Liegt wohl an den großen Augen (an denen ich leider nichts ändern kann)



Gut so *g*


----------



## Ellesmere (2. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Huch, das hinterlässt aber einen ganz deprimierenden Eindruck. Was war da los? Graue Phase? Winterdepressionen? Lachen!!
> 
> Meines ist übrigens auch neu. Mit sehr präzise aufgetragenem Nagellack.




Hab ich auch gedacht. Der arme Junge... 

Das mit dem präzise aufgetragenem Nagellack war Ironie, oder? Sieht von hier ein bisschen abgekaut aus. Aber eventl.  ist es ja auch so gewollt. 
Wobei Vampire in meiner Vorstellung, Nägel in Nagelpilz - Optik haben, die so ca. 5-6 cm lang sind^^

btt:
Zwei Grabkerzen


----------



## Konov (2. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Liegt wohl an den großen Augen (an denen ich leider nichts ändern kann) und dem Makeup generell, ist halt mein Halloween-Makeup.



Jo liegt mit sicherheit daran ^^
Ist aber auch nicht schlimm. Besser große Augen als welche, die man kaum sieht.


----------



## Alux (2. November 2011)

BF3, das zocken kann los gehen^^


----------



## Grushdak (2. November 2011)

Nachdem ich für meinen Sat-Receiver, der ja nun auch als Musikanlage dient, anschliessbare Boxen suchte ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist nix Besonderes (auch nicht teuer) - aber allemal besser als meine Alten, die erstmal wegen Kabelmanagement an den Receiver kommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Momentan habe ich die Neuen am PC und ich kann gar nicht mal richtig aufdrehen - da gäbe es wohl Beschwerden -
erst recht gerade in der Mittagszeit. 

Dazu kam noch ein neuer Rucksack.
Den alten Lederrucksack (knapp 20 Jahre alt) wollte ich nicht schon wieder nähen.

greetz


----------



## Deathstyle (2. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0JN9aiZIqXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Unglaubliche Vorfreude..


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2011)

Nen Ausweichs-PC, nachdem heute Morgen meine Festplatte abgeraucht ist :S


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Basiswissen Grundrechte

Mal schauen, ob das mit Hörbüchern was gibt. Bei 8 Euro kann mans ja mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Tilbie (2. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (2. November 2011)

Drei Bretter, Fichte, je 80x30x1,8cm, vier Winkelstücke, eine handvoll Schrauben und einen Akkuschrauber von Bosch. :3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Möge das Basteln beginnen!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BF3 hab ich schon Länger....


----------



## iShock (3. November 2011)

hmmm die Maus sieht schick aus  sehr teuer ?


----------



## Saji (3. November 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> hmmm die Maus sieht schick aus  sehr teuer ?



Logitech G500, ca. 50 Euro.


----------



## Dracun (3. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Drei Bretter, Fichte, je 80x30x1,8cm, vier Winkelstücke, eine handvoll Schrauben und einen Akkuschrauber von Bosch. :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dat teil haben wir auch .. gutes gerät ..


----------



## Saji (3. November 2011)

Fertig isser, der Tisch! ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Fertig isser, der Tisch! ^^



Wirkt irgendwie instabil


----------



## Saji (3. November 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wirkt irgendwie instabil



Mach mein Meisterwerk nicht schlecht!  Aber es kommt noch eine Leiste rein um das Ding etwas zu stabilisieren. Ansonsten ist das Ding aber stabiler als es aussieht. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (3. November 2011)

@saji

hase oder meerschwein ?


----------



## Saji (3. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> @saji
> 
> hase oder meerschwein ?



Meerschwein. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (3. November 2011)

kriegt das kein schock wenn du zocken tuest ? ^^


----------



## Morisson (3. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habs getan und bereue nichts.
Edifier S550


----------



## Saji (3. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> kriegt das kein schock wenn du zocken tuest ? ^^



Nee, die findet das sogar recht interessant. Meistens liegt sie einfach total entspannt unter der Heuraufe. 

Nach einem weiteren Brett und vier Schrauben sieht das Ding nun so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da wackelt nichts mehr. :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. November 2011)

Eben gekommen aus dem "Nimm 3 CDs, zahl 2" Angebot bei Amazon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alles sehr geile Alben, das von Mumford & Sons kenn ich schon und finde es genial. Das neue von Sum41 überrascht mich total. Sehr geil. Und White Lies sind sowieso klasse


----------



## tear_jerker (4. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Nee, die findet das sogar recht interessant. Meistens liegt sie einfach total entspannt unter der Heuraufe.
> 
> Nach einem weiteren Brett und vier Schrauben sieht das Ding nun so aus:
> 
> ...



ich will ja nicht mäkeln , aber durch meine neumöbellierung im zuge des umzugs musste ich einige sachen zusammen schrauben und da waren die rückwände zwischen den seitenteilen^^

btw: die g500 habe ich auch...2mal, leider ist die kabelummantelung auch etwas tückisch, vorallem beim eingang zur maus, biegt sich das kabel da raus und verursacht gern mal nen kabelbruch. ansonsten aber nee super maus  hatte mich nur beim ersten kauf erschreckt und dachte die wäre gebraucht wegen den abriebstellen, das das aber ab werk so gewollt ist hab ich erst später gemerkt^^


----------



## Kamsi (4. November 2011)

ich fand rückwände schon immer nervig ^^ kein platz zum beine ausstrecken ^^


----------



## Edou (4. November 2011)

Zum Geburtstag gabs Geld und: 
Skull Fist - Head öf the Pack. 

Selbst Gekauft hab ich mir:
Motörhead - Best of 5 Albums (12,99€ da musste ich heute zuschlagen!)
Sabaton - World War Live Battle of the Baltic Sea.
Van Canto - Breaking the Silence. Ich mag Van Canto einfach.


----------



## Saji (4. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich will ja nicht mäkeln , aber durch meine neumöbellierung im zuge des umzugs musste ich einige sachen zusammen schrauben und da waren die rückwände zwischen den seitenteilen^^



Euch muss es ja nicht gefallen.  Ich wollte die "Rückwand" auch erst zwischen die Seiten setzen, habe mich dann aber doch für die Methode entschieden, da es so einfacher war. Sonst hätte ich das Brett um genau 3,8cm kürzen müssen. Aber die Stichsäge war schon wieder so schön zusammengepackt... 

Hab ich eigentlich was neues? Achja, einen leuchtenden Wasserhahnaufsatz. Kaltes Wasser, blaues Licht; heißes Wasser, rotes Licht. Total unnütz aber doch irgendwie cool. Sowas mag ich jetzt noch als Duschkopf haben. ^^


----------



## Alux (5. November 2011)

War heut shoppen, bis nächsten Monat is ma wieder Sense




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. November 2011)

Einen 100x70 "Ribba" Bilderrahmen von Ikea, für die Typomap (hängt schon, Bild kommt später).

Endlich mal Akkus + passendes Ladegerät für meine kabellosen Peripheriegeräte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und dann war ich noch einkaufen und hab 2 Polos, 2 Hemden, Socken und 1 Hose gefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BF3 für die Xbox ging dafür zurück, für die HD-Texturen braucht man eine HDD und ich habe eine Arcade-Konsole :/


----------



## Deanne (5. November 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und dann war ich noch einkaufen und hab 2 Polos, 2 Hemden, Socken und 1 Hose gefunden



Du studierst nicht zufällig BWL, oder? xD


----------



## Konov (5. November 2011)

Hugo Boss, Ralph Lauren und Apple ^^

Klischeebewusstes Einkaufen? 



Deanne schrieb:


> Du studierst nicht zufällig BWL, oder? xD



Würde zumindest zur Einkaufsliste passen


----------



## Ogil (5. November 2011)

Vielleicht sollte ich meine "Mode" auch mal auf spiessig umstellen. Letztens erst wieder automatisch beim Klamottenkauf 10% Studentenrabatt bekommen. Ab eines gewissen Alters wird das albern...

Was hab ich neu? Ne Menge laut Supermarktkassenbon. Die groessten Posten waren wohl die elektrische Zahnbuerste und das Flaeschlein Whisky.


----------



## EspCap (5. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Du studierst nicht zufällig BWL, oder? xD



Nein  Medizin ist geplant, aber aktuell bin ich noch am Abi.


----------



## Deanne (5. November 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nein  Medizin ist geplant, aber aktuell bin ich noch am Abi.



Verdammt. Die Marken, auf die zu stehen scheinst, werden bei uns am Campus nämlich durch die Reihe nur von BWL-Studenten getragen. 

Und viel Spaß dabei, an einen Studienplatz zu bekommen. Dank Abi nach 12 Jahren und Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht steht der NC zumindes bei uns mittlerweile bei 1,0.


----------



## Gutgore (5. November 2011)

AMD phenom II BE x6 1090T
Gigabyte 990FxA-UD3
8 gb ddr3 1600 coirsair vengeance
coirsair force gt ssd 120 gb
windows 7 pro 64bit 
be quit straight power E8 500W
lg BH10S30 (blueray laufwerk/brenner etc)

und ab montag ne radeon HD6870 


 ich freu mir ganz doll xD (mein pc war 2,5 jahre alt davor, was man gut an den ide anschlüssen gemerkt hat oO, sowas hat das mainboard nichtmal mehr xD)


----------



## Kamsi (5. November 2011)

hat jeder studien gang seine eigene kleidungsmarke ?


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (5. November 2011)

Hey Bufflers,

ich hör momentan viel Musik und ab und zu skype ich mit ein paar Kollegen.
Deswegen würde ich mir jetzt gern ein besseres Headset kaufen (über Amazon).
Dabei geht es mir primär nicht um die Qualität des Mikrophones sondern um den Klang, weil ich ja wie gesagt viel Musik höre 
Ich hab momentan das Loglink Hs0011 Headset. 
Ich bin auf eure Empfehlungen gespannt 
(achja, ich wollte jetzt nicht unbedingt mehr als 60-70 € max. ausgeben)

Lg,

das Gehirn (oder auch nicht  )


----------



## EspCap (5. November 2011)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Und viel Spaß dabei, an einen Studienplatz zu bekommen. Dank Abi nach 12 Jahren und Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht steht der NC zumindes bei uns mittlerweile bei 1,0[/font]



Ich weiß. Daher gehe ich vermutlich erstmal ins Ausland, das kläre ich gerade.


----------



## Deanne (5. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> hat jeder studien gang seine eigene kleidungsmarke ?



Ach, nimm es doch nicht wieder so genau. ^^

Nein, aber man sieht den Leuten oft an, was sie studieren. Die Mediziner und BWLer tragen meist Tommy Hilfiger, Segelschuhe und pinke Poloshirts mit hochgestelltem Kragen. Die Informatiker und Physiker tragen das, was der Kleiderschrank hergibt oder Mutti ihnen rausgelegt hat. Pädagogik- und Spanischstudentinnen übertreiben es oft mit dem Makeup und ziehen sich gerne sehr freizügig an. Und unter uns Historikern gibt es sehr viele Metalheads in schwarzen Shirts und Kutten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hose+Parker


----------



## EspCap (5. November 2011)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]hochgestelltem Kragen[/font]



Nicht im Ernst, oder? Für mich ist das ein absolut zuverlässiger Deppen-Indikator.


----------



## Konov (5. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ach, nimm es doch nicht wieder so genau. ^^
> 
> Nein, aber man sieht den Leuten oft an, was sie studieren. Die Mediziner und BWLer tragen meist Tommy Hilfiger, Segelschuhe und pinke Poloshirts mit hochgestelltem Kragen. Die Informatiker und Physiker tragen das, was der Kleiderschrank hergibt oder Mutti ihnen rausgelegt hat. Pädagogik- und Spanischstudentinnen übertreiben es oft mit dem Makeup und ziehen sich gerne sehr freizügig an. Und unter uns Historikern gibt es sehr viele Metalheads in schwarzen Shirts und Kutten.



Klischees! Meeeeehr Klischees! Aber du hast völlig Recht.

Zum Thema Medizin: Kenne Unis wo der NC bei unter 1,0 liegt, irgendwas mit 0,8 oder so  echt zum totlachen.

@Shiki
Parka! Parker ist der Typ aus Spiderman ^^


----------



## Deanne (5. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hose+Parker



Warum erinnert mich das gerade unheimlich an das "Michael X"-Video von Casper? ^^


----------



## Kamsi (5. November 2011)

nur neugierig habe damals halt direkt nach der schule ausbidlung begonnen ^^

und da sah ich keinen unterschied bis auf azubis mit kundenkontakt und azubis ohne kundenkontakt ^^


@shikari 

ich hoffe die jacke hält auch warm und sieht nicht nur gut aus ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Parka! Parker ist der Typ aus Spiderman ^^




Nö Konov, das ist ein ParkER. 

@ Deanne

Stimmt 

@ Kamsi

Ist gefüttert, hab aber auch noch nen anderen ParkER vom letzten Jahr, der ist bloß bisschen dicker :/


----------



## EspCap (5. November 2011)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Zum Thema Medizin: Kenne Unis wo der NC bei unter 1,0 liegt, irgendwas mit 0,8 oder so [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] echt zum totlachen.[/font]<br style="color: rgb(28, 40, 55); font-family: arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 19px; background-color: rgb(250, 251, 252); ">



Jepp. Ich kenne einen mit 0,75, der beim ersten Versuch nicht reinkam (hat sich sicher gewähnt, nur bei seiner Wunschuni beworben - beim würfeln rausgefallen.)

Und in NRW kann man Medizin ohne Abi mit 3 Jahren Berufserfahrung als Arzthelfer studieren... hach ja. Aber das hatten wir ja schon mal hier.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nö Konov, das ist ein ParkER.
> 
> [...]


Gibts nicht. Zumindest nicht in der deutschen Sprache. Da bezeichnet man so ein Kleidungsstck als Parka.


----------



## Deanne (5. November 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und in NRW kann man Medizin ohne Abi mit 3 Jahren Berufserfahrung als Arzthelfer studieren... hach ja. Aber das hatten wir ja schon mal hier.



Ein absoluter Schlag ins Gesicht für jeden, der sich beim Abi richtig reingehängt hat, um einen guten Schnitt zu schaffen. 

Wenn ich sehe, was für hohle, sonnenbankverbrannte Dummhühner bei meinem Hausarzt als Arzthelferin arbeiten, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese Mädels das Studium schaffen, geschweige denn eine gute Ärztin abgeben würden. Ich hoffe, man muss vor der Zulassung einen Test absolvieren, denn sonst hätte ich die Schule auch nach der 10. geschmissen und wäre Arzthelferin geworden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Gibts nicht. Zumindest nicht in der deutschen Sprache. Da bezeichnet man so ein Kleidungsstck als Parka.



Ach wirklich ? 

Ich nenne ihn Parker...


----------



## LiangZhou (5. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ach, nimm es doch nicht wieder so genau. ^^
> 
> Nein, aber man sieht den Leuten oft an, was sie studieren. Die Mediziner und BWLer tragen meist Tommy Hilfiger, Segelschuhe und pinke Poloshirts mit hochgestelltem Kragen. Die Informatiker und Physiker tragen das, was der Kleiderschrank hergibt oder Mutti ihnen rausgelegt hat. Pädagogik- und Spanischstudentinnen übertreiben es oft mit dem Makeup und ziehen sich gerne sehr freizügig an. Und unter uns Historikern gibt es sehr viele Metalheads in schwarzen Shirts und Kutten.




Made my day




B2T:

Nen neuen PC, ziemlich viele Pfandflaschen *hust* und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ach wirklich ?
> 
> Ich nenne ihn Parker...


Nenn ihn wie du willst 
Der Duden gibt mir Recht 

Achja, btt: Eine schöne Jacke von Wellensteyn \o/


----------



## EspCap (5. November 2011)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ein absoluter Schlag ins Gesicht für jeden, der sich beim Abi richtig reingehängt hat, um einen guten Schnitt zu schaffen. [/font]



Meine Rede. Ich weiß nicht, ob da vorher ein Test nötig ist, aber auch so fühle ich mich verarscht genug.

Ich sehe einfach den Sinn nicht. Wer von diesen Leuten das Studium dann schafft, hätte auch ein Abi geschafft. Bei den anderen ist es eine reine Verschwendung von Studienplätzen. Aber tja, so isses :/

Edit: Was ist denn mit den Quotes schon wieder kaputt?


----------



## tear_jerker (5. November 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und in NRW kann man Medizin ohne Abi mit 3 Jahren Berufserfahrung als Arzthelfer studieren... hach ja. Aber das hatten wir ja schon mal hier.



das da sone sondersachen rumhüpfen kann ich mir angesichts der deutschland weiten BA/MA einführung kaum vorstellen. bezüglich deines auslandjahres: wartesemester nicht mit NC-verbesserung gleichsetzen. die wartesemester geben einem nur eien Vorteil gegenüber denjenigen mit gleichen NC. sprich mit 2.0 und 12 wartesemestern(max) kriegst du immernoch keinen platz an einer uni wo der NC bei 1,5 hängt. wobei das für medizin auch schon sehr hoch gegriffen ist.
weiß noch wie ein ehemaligerschulkamerad den biolehrer mal angemeckert hat als er seine erste 2+(12NP) in der abiphase bekam statt den üblichen einser. der woltle auch medizin studieren und hat es mit 1,4NC in berlin erst im nachrückverfahren geschafft

edit: oder man macht es sich einfach und klagt sich in die wunschuni, jede uni hat für solche leute tatsächlich noch ein paar plätze in der hinterhand. ist natürlich etwas kostspielig


----------



## Kamsi (5. November 2011)

war nicht erst bei taff ne doku über studenten in nrw die in ihren autos lebten und wo die die sporthalle zur notunterkunft gebaut haben damit die studenten nicht auf der strasse leben müssen ?


----------



## schneemaus (5. November 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Meine Rede. Ich weiß nicht, ob da vorher ein Test nötig ist, aber auch so fühle ich mich verarscht genug.
> 
> Ich sehe einfach den Sinn nicht. Wer von diesen Leuten das Studium dann schafft, hätte auch ein Abi geschafft. Bei den anderen ist es eine reine Verschwendung von Studienplätzen. Aber tja, so isses



*seufz* Irgendwoher kenn ich das. Ich warte übrigens auf nen Studienplatz. Bei uns in RLP geht das nicht nur mit Arzthelfer-Ausbildung, sondern auch z.B. mit dem Rettungsassistent. Und hätte ich DAS gewusst. Eieiei. Ich wäre vermutlich schon am studieren. Und ich hab mein Abitur gemacht (ja ich weiß, mit nem verdammt schlechten Schnitt, weil ich einfach grottig faul war und ich könnte mir heute noch in den Allerwertesten dafür beißen), danach n FSJ, danach sogar ne Ausbildung zur Rettungsassistentin. Aber das wird ja nur minimalst angerechnet. Wäre ich also nach dem Realschulabschluss abgegangen (mit 15, wohlgemerkt), hätte ne Ausbildung zur Krankenschwester oder Arzthelferin gemacht (was ja geht, RA geht halt nicht wegen Führerschein etc.), wär ich also mit knapp 19 fertig gewesen. Plus 3 Jahre Berufsausbildung: Ich hätte dieses Semester anfangen können zu studieren. Wenn ich natürlich sofort nen Ausbildungsplatz gehabt hätte und auch direkt nach der Ausbildung ne Stelle, beispielsweise wenn ich übernommen worden wäre.

Ja, bei sowas werde ich um ehrlich zu sein dezent sauer.



tear_jerker schrieb:


> das da sone sondersachen rumhüpfen kann ich mir angesichts der deutschland weiten BA/MA einführung kaum vorstellen.



Da irrst du dich aber gewaltig. Wir reden hier von Medizin, nicht von irgendeinem anderen Studiengang (Jura ausgenommen). Da gibt es kein BA/MA-System und es wird auch so schnell nicht eingeführt werden. Medizin und Jura läuft immer noch über Staatsexamen.


Deanne: Um Gottes Willen, ich freu mich jetzt schon auf meine Kommilitonen mit rosa Poloshirts mit aufgestelltem Kragen. Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## Saji (5. November 2011)

Grad bestellt, damit eine armen PS3 Controller nicht mehr so verwaist rumliegen. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Grad bestellt, damit eine armen PS3 Controller nicht mehr so verwaist rumliegen. ^^



Könnte ich auch gebrauchen, meine liegen auch immer an den unmöglichsten Orten ^^


----------



## efze (6. November 2011)

Was genau ist eigentlich so schlimm daran, dass man mit entsprechender Ausbildung + Berufserfahrung auch ohne Abi studieren kann? Okay, ich muss zugeben mich im medizinischen Bereich absolut nicht auszukennen, aber meiner Meinung nach sollten praktische Erfahrungen mehr Wert sein als theoretisches Wissen. Ein Abiturient, der bis dahin sein Leben lang nur die Schulbank gedrückt hat, wird wohl kaum bessere Voraussetzungen mitbringen, als jemand der bereits 6 Jahre im medizinischen Bereich arbeitet (3 Jahre Ausbildung + 3 Jahre als Fachkraft). Im Endeffekt kommt es doch eh auf die persönliche Leistungsbereitschaft und Auffassungsgabe an. Jemand der ohne viel Anstrengung sein 1er Abi gemacht hat, kann im Studium dann ebenso versagen, wie jemand der mit Hauptschulabschluss + Ausbildung + Berufspraxis dann brillieren kann. An erreichten Abschlüssen oder gar Notenschnitten die Eignung von Menschen zu beurteilen, fand ich schon immer ziemlich dämlich. Im übrigen soll man laut dieser Webseite nahezu Deutschlandweit auch ohne Abitur Medizin studieren können.

Um aber auch was zum eigentlichen Thema zu sagen:

Neu habe ich die Zutaten für ein leckeres Chop Suey.


----------



## schneemaus (6. November 2011)

Ich hätte ja nix dagegen, Abiturienten zu sagen "Macht ihr ne Ausbildung im medizinischen Bereich/ein FSJ, dann gibt's den Studienplatz" - unabhängig vom Abidurchschnitt. Aber dass ich trotz Abitur und medizinischer Berufsausbildung später mit meinem Studium anfangen darf als jemand, der drei Jahre vor mir von der Schule abgegangen ist und direkt die Ausbildung gemacht hat, *das* ist es, was mich sauer macht. Und ich hätte damals einen Teufel getan und Abitur gemacht, wenn ich das damals gewusst hätte, sondern mich in der 10. Klasse für zig Ausbildungsstellen im Pflegebereich/als MTA etc. beworben, mich in der Ausbildung angestrengt, danach ne Stelle gesucht, wenn ich nicht übernommen worden wäre und könnte heute studieren. Es geht mir nicht darum, dass jemand prinzipiell ohne Abitur Medizin studieren kann, sondern darum, dass ich dafür bestraft werde, mein Abitur gemacht zu haben.


Edit: Ich hab auch was Neues: Genmaicha-Tee aus dem Shuyao-Shop.


----------



## Konov (6. November 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich sehe einfach den Sinn nicht. Wer von diesen Leuten das Studium dann schafft, hätte auch ein Abi geschafft.



Wobei man bestimmte Lebensumstände berücksichtigen sollte.

Ich hätte vor 9 oder 10 Jahren mein Abi auch nicht geschafft. Heute schaffe ich es, weil ich eine ganz andere Lebenseinstellung habe, mehr lerne usw usf.

Insofern ist das für mich eine zweite Chance, dass ich jetzt mein Abi mache und dann studiere.
Also gilt das Argument "wenn jemand das Abi einmal nicht schafft, schafft er es nie", nicht. Damals hätte ich es nicht geschafft. Heute schon.


----------



## EspCap (6. November 2011)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Also gilt das Argument "wenn jemand das Abi einmal nicht schafft, schafft er es nie", nicht. Damals hätte ich es nicht geschafft. Heute schon.[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
> [/font]



Habe ich doch nie gesagt? Aber wenn jemand zuerst mal Arzthelfer wird und sich dann irgendwann doch dazu entschließt, Medizin zu studieren, kann derjenige auch sehr wohl das Abi nachmachen. Gleiches Recht für alle.


----------



## Deanne (6. November 2011)

Ich finde es trotzdem nicht okay. Viele meiner ehemaligen Mitschülerinnen haben die Schule nach der 10. Klasse abgebrochen, weil sie es nicht geschafft haben und/oder keine Lust mehr hatten. Einige sind nun Arzthelferinnen. Ich hingegen habe mich bis zum Abi durchgequält und einen guten Schnitt erreicht. Ich finde es nicht fair, dass diese Mädels nun theoretisch Medizin studieren könnten, während ich kaum eine Chance habe.

Wenn jemand Rettungssanitäter ist, okay, aber die meisten Arzthelferinnen tun doch nicht viel anderes, als an der Anmeldung zu sitzen und dem Arzt hier und da mal etwas anzureichen. Zumindest höre ich aus dem Bekanntenkreis immer nur, wie gemütlich, öde und easy dieser Job doch ist.

Daher bin ich der Ansicht, dass vor der Zulassung zum Medizinstudium ein Eignungstest durchgeführt werden sollte. Und zwar nicht nur in der Hinsicht auf fachliche Qualifikationen, sondern auch auf Allgemeinbildung.


----------



## Konov (6. November 2011)

@ESP



EspCap schrieb:


> Wer von diesen Leuten das Studium dann schafft, hätte auch ein Abi geschafft.



Mir gings um diesen Satz von dir. ^^

Man kann sich eben NICHT sicher sein, ob die Person das Abi auch geschafft hätte, nur weil er irgendwann ein Studium schafft.
Da liegen Jahre und andere Lebensumstände dazwischen. Da ich selbst aus eigener Erfahrung weiß, was das für Unterschiede machen kann, wollte ich das gern differenziert wissen. 




Deanne schrieb:


> Ich finde es trotzdem nicht okay. Viele meiner ehemaligen Mitschülerinnen haben die Schule nach der 10. Klasse abgebrochen, weil sie es nicht geschafft haben und/oder keine Lust mehr hatten. Einige sind nun Arzthelferinnen. Ich hingegen habe mich bis zum Abi durchgequält und einen guten Schnitt erreicht. Ich finde es nicht fair, dass diese Mädels nun theoretisch Medizin studieren könnten, während ich kaum eine Chance habe.



Jo, da stimme ich dir auch zu. Find diese NC Vorgaben sowieso völlig absurd, ich mein, wer hat schon nen Schnitt unter 1,0... das System ist teilweise einfach völlig ad absurdum geführt worden in den letzten Jahren.
Da müsste Kultusministerium und Co. sich einfach was anderes ausdenken IMO... klar das sagt sich so leicht, aber in anderen EU Ländern ist das auch nicht so problematisch.


----------



## EspCap (6. November 2011)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Man kann sich eben NICHT sicher sein, ob die Person das Abi auch geschafft hätte, nur weil er irgendwann ein Studium schafft.[/font]<br style="color: rgb(28, 40, 55); font-family: arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 19px; background-color: rgb(250, 251, 252); ">



Wenn es diese Person zur Schulzeit nicht geschafft hat, soll sie es eben vor dem Studium noch nachmachen. Das geht. 

Dass das ganze System Mist ist, ist klar. Auch schön ist, dass sich offensichtlich mal wieder niemand im Bildungsministerium darüber Gedanken gemacht hat, wie man die doppelte Anzahl an Abiturienten aus den Doppeljahrgängen unterbringt. Da müsste viel mehr Geld für neue Unis her, dann könnten auch die Aufnahmekriterien realistischer gestaltet werden. So bleibt wohl nur das Ausland...


----------



## Ogil (6. November 2011)

Die Frage ist doch wie genau die Zulassung laeuft? Ich kenn es von Fachhochschulen, wo man ja auch ohne Abitur studieren kann, wenn man andere fachspezifische Qualifikationen nachweisen kann. Dann waren da aber auch noch eine Menge Auflagen dabei - also man durfte zum Beispiel nur eine bestimmte Anzahl Pruefungen nach x Semestern offen haben und ich glaube man musste auch einen bestimmten Notenschnitt nach dem Grundstudium nachweisen. Und das waren deutlich strengere Anforderungen als man sie als "Ich komm direkt vom Abi"-Student (wie ich einer war) hatte. 

Man sollte das auch nicht immer so als "Ich hab mich durchs Abi gequaelt und die nicht!" sehen - die haben sich dafuer durch eine Ausbildung gequaelt. Und das ist beides langweilig und bringt einem fuers Studium nur begrenzt viel. Bei uns war es so, dass die Leute mit Ausbildung in den rein technischen Kursen besser waren (da praktische Erfahrung) und die Leute die direkt vom Abi kamen die Grundlagen-Sachen besser drauf hatten (Mathe, Physik usw.).

Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass das Ganze dann aergerlich wird, wenn es einen NC gibt und die praktische Schiene einem erlaubt diesen zu umgehen bzw. abzukuerzen. Wobei ich nicht ueberzeugt bin, dass das so einfach ist und die "Praktiker" ganz oben auf die Liste gesetzt werden. Wahrscheinlich gibt es da eine Anzahl reservierter Plaetze und die werden aufgefuellt und wenn die voll sind, muessen die genauso warten. Und selbst wenn es nicht so ist: Die dumme Regelung ist ja nicht die Schuld derer die davon profitieren und man sollte sie nicht dafuer angiften.

Aber zurueck zum eigentlichen Thema: Ich hab einen Apfelstrudel im Ofen. Der ist so neu, der ist noch garnicht fertig.


----------



## Konov (6. November 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wenn es diese Person zur Schulzeit nicht geschafft hat, soll sie es eben vor dem Studium noch nachmachen. Das geht.



Naja gut, ist die Frage ob man das erwarten kann... wenn das System es vorgibt, dass es auch nur mit der entsprechenden Ausbildung geht, wär die Person ja dumm, wenn sie vorher noch 3 Jahre fürs Abi in den Wind schießen würde.
Prinzipiell aber verständlich was du meinst. ^^



EspCap schrieb:


> Dass das ganze System Mist ist, ist klar. Auch schön ist, dass sich offensichtlich mal wieder niemand im Bildungsministerium darüber Gedanken gemacht hat, wie man die doppelte Anzahl an Abiturienten aus den Doppeljahrgängen unterbringt. Da müsste viel mehr Geld für neue Unis her, dann könnten auch die Aufnahmekriterien realistischer gestaltet werden. So bleibt wohl nur das Ausland...



Jo, ehrlich gesagt bin ich auch froh dass ich nicht mein Fachabitur gemacht habe (was ich im Frühjahr schon hätte haben können) sondern jetzt die Zeit fürs richtige Abi nutze, so dass ich dann ab dem WS 2012 studieren werde und da wird das Ganze wieder etwas anders aussehen, hoffe ich.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. November 2011)

Zeitverschwendung. Ich finde Abitur ehrlichgesagt völlig unnötig, in Norddeutschland ist es eh zu einfach und ich, als jemand der sein Abi nachgeholt hat, hat mit 14 Jahren Schulzeit auch einfach seine Zeit verschenkt - dann kam noch der Bund und schon waren das kostbare 2 Jahre.


----------



## Konov (6. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Zeitverschwendung. Ich finde Abitur ehrlichgesagt völlig unnötig, in Norddeutschland ist es eh zu einfach und ich, als jemand der sein Abi nachgeholt hat, hat mit 14 Jahren Schulzeit auch einfach seine Zeit verschenkt - dann kam noch der Bund und schon waren das kostbare 2 Jahre.



Dem schließe ich mich an: Meine Schulzeit würde ich auch größtenteils als verschenkt bezeichnen. ^^
Wobei es bei dir mit deinen 22 Lenzen ja noch geht, ich fühl mich mittlerweile auch schon wie ein Opa. Wenn ich mitm Studium anfang, bin ich 27. 

Aus heutiger Sicht, alles verschenkte Zeit bis dato. Aber andererseits auch kein Grund sich in die Hose zu machen, weil ich mich persönlich dafür heute umso besser fühle.
Das Gefühl, zu wissen, was in dem Bildungssystem das "richtige" für einen ist, das kann man nicht beschreiben. 


Klar, ich hab in der Vergangenheit auch vieles gelernt und viel gemacht und erlebt, aber das meiste war - wie ich mir fairerweise eingestehen muss - nicht das, was ich wollte.


----------



## EspCap (6. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Zeitverschwendung. Ich finde Abitur ehrlichgesagt völlig unnötig



Naja. Es ist vielleicht nicht ideal (der Unterschied zwischen den Bundesländern sowieso nicht - Bildung sollte Bundessache sein, imo), aber durchaus förderlich für die Allgemeinbildung. Fachidioten will auch keiner haben.


----------



## efze (6. November 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja. Es ist vielleicht nicht ideal (der Unterschied zwischen den Bundesländern sowieso nicht - Bildung sollte Bundessache sein, imo), aber durchaus förderlich für die Allgemeinbildung. Fachidioten will auch keiner haben.



Wobei Abitur und Allgemeinbildung auch nicht viel miteinander zu tun haben. Allgemeinbildung bekommt man am ehesten dadurch, dass man das tagesaktuelle Geschehen verfolgt. Sei es nun in Politik, Kunst, Kultur, Sport oder was auch immer. Wer meint, alles was er wissen müsse wird ihm in der Schule beigebracht und in der Freizeit dann sein Hirn quasi auf Standby stellt, kann trotz Abitur eine ziemliche Blitzbirne sein.

Das es ärgerlich ist, wenn man durch die junge Regelung (?) erst später mit dem Medizinstudium anfangen kann, verstehe ich natürlich. Aber dabei darf man nicht ausser Acht lassen, dass einem ein Abitur noch andere Türen öffnet, falls es mit dem Medizinstudium dann doch nicht klappen sollte. Als verschenkte Zeit würde ich es also definitiv nicht ansehen.


----------



## EspCap (6. November 2011)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Wer meint, alles was er wissen müsse wird ihm in der Schule beigebracht und in der Freizeit dann sein Hirn quasi auf Standby stellt, kann trotz Abitur eine ziemliche Blitzbirne sein.[/font]



Habe ich nicht gesagt. Aber die meisten werden sich in ihrer Freizeit nicht mit Kafka, Freud und Wittgenstein beschäftigen. In der Schule bekommt man das wenigstens teilweise vermittelt.


----------



## Saji (6. November 2011)

Um mal wieder was zum THEMA beizutragen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (6. November 2011)

Saji, wie viel kostet die Halte/Ladekomi für deinen PS3 Controller?

Zum Thema, 3 Bücher die hoffentlich morgen oder übermorgen kommen, hab se schon am Do bestellt.


----------



## Saji (6. November 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Saji, wie viel kostet die Halte/Ladekomi für deinen PS3 Controller?



Günstige 19,97 bei Amazon. Klick mich ganz fest.

Habe bei Media Markt und Globus ähnliche Teile gesehen für weit über 20, teilweise sogar über 30 Euro. Für ca. 40 Euro bekommt man ja bei Amazon schon die originale Sony Ladeschale, da brauch ich keine 39 Euro für ein Ding von Hama ausgeben. ^^


----------



## Alux (6. November 2011)

Danke


----------



## Olliruh (6. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (6. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haste heut abend noch was vor?


----------



## Olliruh (6. November 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> haste heut abend noch was vor?



Schon seit gestern


----------



## Saji (6. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schon seit gestern



Wann steigt die Party? Ich kann ein paar lustige Ballonfiguren.


----------



## Olliruh (6. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Wann steigt die Party? Ich kann ein paar lustige Ballonfiguren.



2 sind aber schon weg :s


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 2 sind aber schon weg :s



2 Ballonfiguren ?


----------



## Saji (6. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 2 sind aber schon weg :s



Kannst es wieder nicht, was? Mann mann... *bastelt einen Dackel aus den Kondomen* Bitte sehr.


----------



## Olliruh (6. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 2 Ballonfiguren ?



Ja ,ohne würde es eine geben aber die dauert ca. 9 Monate bis zur entfaltung


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. November 2011)

Safety first...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. November 2011)

Awwww, unser kleiner Olli wird erwachsen.


----------



## Legendary (6. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 2 sind aber schon weg :s



Cooler Hund!   


Tipp: 2x gleichzeitig drüber ziehen bietet KEINEN doppelten Schutz.


----------



## Olliruh (6. November 2011)

...


----------



## Saji (6. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ...



Komm, du hast damit ja wohl angefangen. Wer musste denn die Durex Packung posten?


----------



## H2OTest (6. November 2011)

b2t 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fallas (6. November 2011)

> Tipp: 2x gleichzeitig drüber ziehen bietet KEINEN doppelten Schutz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber 2 Ballonfiguen gleichzeit basteln bringt doppelten SPAß!!!!!

_



> b2t
> 
> 
> 
> ...



für extra große Ballonfiguren??? :>


----------



## Olliruh (6. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Komm, du hast damit ja wohl angefangen. Wer musste denn die Durex Packung posten?



ja ok ..


----------



## Olliruh (6. November 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> b2t
> 
> 
> 
> ...



touche


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. November 2011)

Habt ihr wirklich nichts anderes zu tun als Ballonfiguren aus Kondomen zu machen ?  Wenigstens schützt man sich so beim XXX, gibt genug die es ohne machen und sich dann wundern, dass sie mit 14 Mutter/Vater werden.


----------



## H2OTest (6. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> touche



der musste jetzt einfach kommen xD


----------



## Legendary (6. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Habt ihr wirklich nichts anderes zu tun als Ballonfiguren aus Kondomen zu machen ?  Wenigstens schützt man sich so beim XXX, gibt genug die es ohne machen und sich dann wundern, dass sie mit 14 Mutter/Vater werden.



Sarah 14: "Liebes Doktor Sommer Team, letztens küsste ich meinen Freund und ich kuschelte mich ganz nah an ihn. Plötzlich spürte ich einen harten Gegenstand in seiner Hose. Ist mein Freund Alkoholiker?"


Noch Fragen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Sarah 14: "Liebes Doktor Sommer Team, letztens küsste ich meinen Freund und ich kuschelte mich ganz nah an ihn. Plötzlich spürte ich einen harten Gegenstand in seiner Hose. Ist mein Freund Alkoholiker?"



MADE MY EVENING 

OMFG xD


----------



## Olliruh (6. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> dass sie mit 14 Mutter/Vater werden.



Hast du was gegen meine Eltern oder was ?


----------



## Kamsi (6. November 2011)

funseiten über die spektakulärsten unfälle beim sex verdank ich übrigens das wissen über nen kondom das in der eu verboten ist weil es nicht durch den tüv kommt ^^

viele frauen sagen ja sie brauchen keine männer ( ich spreche keine frau gezielt hiermit an) weil es gibt vibratoren mit mehren stufen 

jetzt haben die in amerika das einweg vibrations kondom erfunden - wird durch ne knopfzelle betrieben und mit nem knickkontakt gestartet - gibt nur manchmal nen kleinen problem mit der elektronik ^^

dann gibts nen kurzen beim sex aber ist ja zum glück keine auto batterie nicht und hat weniger spannung als ne 9v batterie bzw die elektrozäune für kühe ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hast du was gegen meine Eltern oder was ?



Ja, gegen deine Kinder hab ich aber nichts . Wie läuft es eigentlich mit Jermaine-Rambo ? Geht er schon in die Schule ?


----------



## orkman (6. November 2011)

2 batman comics , 12 monate xbox gold , nen grill/waffeleisen , nen leonardo da vinci buch mit allen oder vielen von seinen zeichnungen + erklaerungen


----------



## pwnytaure (6. November 2011)

http://www.emp.de/bring-me-the-horizon-eagle-t-shirt/art_206010/


----------



## Saji (6. November 2011)

pwnytaure schrieb:


> http://www.emp.de/br...irt/art_206010/



Wah, hat EMP ein neues Design? QQ


----------



## Rysm (7. November 2011)

Einen neuen 24" FullHD LED Monitor von Samsung


----------



## ZAM (7. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrascream (7. November 2011)

Nachher das neue nananananana BATMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAn Spiel :3

Wuhja ich freu mich so drauf ^.<

Edit* oh gott =/ Es kommt doch erst morgen


----------



## Deanne (7. November 2011)

Ich hatte Freistunden und habe mir ein paar Kleinigkeiten gekauft:

- Duftkerze mit Beeren-Duft
- Duftkerze mit Zimtkeks-Duft (in einer hübschen Porzellan-Dose)
- T-Shirt mit Reh-Motiv
- Haarschleifen


----------



## Deathstyle (7. November 2011)

Nen Holzfällerhemd mit Kapuze, schlicht.
..und ne gesperrte Pinnwand auf Facebook, scheiß Bdaywünsche immer.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Nen Holzfällerhemd mit Kapuze, schlicht.
> ..und ne gesperrte Pinnwand auf Facebook, scheiß Bdaywünsche immer.




Hast heute Bday ?  Dann alles gute


----------



## Kamsi (7. November 2011)

herzlichen glückwunsch nachträglich ^^

warum sperrt man seine pinwand bei fb ? oder biste so nen freunde sammler mit über 400 personen ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (7. November 2011)

Nein ich habe morgen Geburtstag und ich sperre meine Pinnwand damit mir da nicht alle drauf sabbeln. Mit 142 Leuten hält sich das noch in Grenzen aber ich finde diese unpersönlichen Glückwünsche völlig überflüssig, ich gratuliere über Facebook auch niemandem und halte es auch nicht für nötig das alle Leute aus meiner Freundesliste mir gratulieren - die von denen ich das erwarte wissen eh wann ich Geburtstag habe und diese gratulieren mir per Telefon oder eben persönlich, ich bin dann auch völlig zufrieden wenn das nur ca. 10% meiner Freundesliste sind.


----------



## Kamsi (7. November 2011)

axxo meinen sonntags einkauf von saturn vergessen einzutragen ^^

je 4,99 euro die dvd

machete
ich einfach unverbesslich
meine erfundene frau
kindsköpfe


ich habe kein problem damit aber wie gesagt meine facebook liste sind nur leute drinne die ich auch im rl mal sah bzw mit den ich damals in wow zockte und rl sah ^^ unter 50 leute ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (7. November 2011)

Ich kenne die Leute auch alle persönlich, deswegen sind das nicht alles meine "Freunde".


----------



## Terrascream (7. November 2011)

Ich will Batman spieleeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## M_of_D (7. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fehlt nur noch der Schnee


----------



## Kamsi (7. November 2011)

warum darf man keine katze sein ?


----------



## Saji (7. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> warum darf man keine katze sein ?



Weil Ponys viel cooler sind. 

Neu bei mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alterac123 (7. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin nur grad sehr unsicher, würdet ihr sagen das das Herren Schuhe sind? Eine Freundin meinte, dass eher Mädchen sowas anziehn


----------



## H2OTest (7. November 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> [...] dass eher Mädchen sowas anziehn



dito


----------



## Saji (7. November 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> dito



Schließ mich dem mal an. Sehen eher feminin aus. ^^


----------



## Alterac123 (7. November 2011)

Mist dabei waren die in der herrenabteilung -.-


----------



## Saji (7. November 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Mist dabei waren die in der herrenabteilung -.-



Wundert mich nicht, diese selbsternannten Verkäufer wissen oft nicht was sie da vor sich haben. ^^ Aber hey, solange sie dir passen und sie dir gefallen ist es doch egal.


----------



## Alterac123 (7. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Wundert mich nicht, diese selbsternannten Verkäufer wissen oft nicht was sie da vor sich haben. ^^ Aber hey, solange sie dir passen und sie dir gefallen ist es doch egal.



Naja mir nicht, will nicht ausgelacht werden...
Vll kann man sie ja umtauschen.


----------



## orkman (7. November 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Naja mir nicht, will nicht ausgelacht werden...



du strotzt nur so vor selbstbewusstsein 
ich find auch dass sie eher feminin aussehen aber wieso sollte man sich nen kopf machen was andere denken ? und wer jmden wegen sowas auslacht hat selbst nen grosses problem


----------



## Alterac123 (7. November 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> du strotzt nur so vor selbstbewusstsein
> ich find auch dass sie eher feminin aussehen aber wieso sollte man sich nen kopf machen was andere denken ? und wer jmden wegen sowas auslacht hat selbst nen grosses problem



Naja trotzdem, ich gebe doch keine 50 Euro aus, um wie ein Mädchen auszusehn.


----------



## Deanne (7. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Wundert mich nicht, diese selbsternannten Verkäufer wissen oft nicht was sie da vor sich haben. ^^ Aber hey, solange sie dir passen und sie dir gefallen ist es doch egal.



Ich für meinen Teil weise immer darauf hin, wenn Männer sich gerade in einen Frauen-Pullover zwängen. Bei den Schuhen ist es aber meist so, dass sie von Männern und Frauen getragen werden.

Ganz abgesehen davon, habe ich solche Schuhe auch schon häufiger an Männern gesehen.


----------



## tear_jerker (7. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da das inet mal wieder ausgefallen ist, unterhalt ich mich dank mediamarkt heute abend damit Î.....und einen Mcmenü^^


----------



## Perkone (7. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 n Media Player, der so ziemlich alles abspielt.


----------



## Alterac123 (7. November 2011)

Gebe meine alten Schuhe zurück und hole 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sind wohl "männlicher"


----------



## schneemaus (7. November 2011)

Nen riesigen blauen Fleck an der Hüfte und ich hab keine Ahnung, woher. Lustig


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Nen Holzfällerhemd mit Kapuze, schlicht.



Woher? Sowas such ich schon länger.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. November 2011)

Primark. 
War vorher in nem Titusladen und hatte nen deutlich geileres in der Hand aber leider auch für ca. 8x soviel Geld.


----------



## Deanne (7. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> War vorher in nem Titusladen und hatte nen deutlich geileres in der Hand aber leider auch für ca. 8x soviel Geld.



Tja, ich arbeite da und bekomme 30% Rabatt. Ich weiß sogar, welches Hemd du meinst. Grün- bzw. rotkariert, oder?

Und das von Primark ist grau-kariert. :-)


----------



## Kamsi (7. November 2011)

hatte damals nen coolen kapuzen pullover mit vorne schlitz für die hände aber dann komischer weise nur frauen damit rumlaufen sehen und so wurde er zum zuhause pullover leider ^^


----------



## Konov (7. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> hatte damals nen coolen kapuzen pullover mit vorne schlitz für die hände aber dann komischer weise nur frauen damit rumlaufen sehen und so wurde er zum zuhause pullover leider ^^



lol was für ein Schlitz? ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (7. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Tja, ich arbeite da und bekomme 30% Rabatt. Ich weiß sogar, welches Hemd du meinst. Grün- bzw. rotkariert, oder?
> 
> Und das von Primark ist grau-kariert. :-)



Ja genau das!
Eh das von Primark ist aus ner' Filiale in London, ich weiß nicht ob die Kollektionen dort anders sind aber es ist rot/blau.

..und.. du *grr!


----------



## Deanne (7. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Eh das von Primark ist aus ner' Filiale in London, ich weiß nicht ob die Kollektionen dort anders sind aber es ist rot/blau.



Kann auch sein, ich war heute da und habe das graue Hemd mit Kapuze zufällig gesehen. Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass es in den anderen Farben auch da war.


----------



## iShock (7. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ja genau das!
> Eh das von Primark ist aus ner' Filiale in London, ich weiß nicht ob die Kollektionen dort anders sind aber es ist rot/blau.
> 
> ..und.. du *grr!



Ist die Filiale in Ealing x) ? (die einzige die ich in London kenn) 




@Topic: Schokolade schokolade und achja schokolade :3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (8. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (8. November 2011)

Buchbestellung von letzter Woche ist eingetrudelt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (8. November 2011)

du kannst chinesich lesen ?


----------



## Alux (8. November 2011)

ne is English


----------



## ZAM (8. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (8. November 2011)

ZAM magste mir nicht mal deine Neuerungen leihen? Kriegst dann irgendwann zurück.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. November 2011)

Wieso kauftn sich grad jeder 2. Machete?


----------



## painschkes (8. November 2011)

_Sicherlich bei Amazon im Angebot - und dazu ein guter Film._


----------



## tear_jerker (9. November 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> ZAM magste mir nicht mal deine Neuerungen leihen? Kriegst dann irgendwann zurück.



sex und machetenverstümmelungen, was will man denn mehr?^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. November 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wieso kauftn sich grad jeder 2. Machete?



Frag ich mich auch. So toll ist der nicht.


----------



## LeWhopper (9. November 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Shame on you. So ein Spiel zu kaufen. Obwohl die PC Spieler nur verars**t werden. Und vor allem überhaupt auf die Idee mit der Monatsgebühr zu kommen. (Ja ich weiß Elite gibts ja nicht für PC Spieler)


----------



## Konov (9. November 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Frag ich mich auch. So toll ist der nicht.



Stimmt... fand Machete auch total mies. Den auf DVD kaufen naja... ^^


----------



## Kaldreth (9. November 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Sicherlich bei Amazon im Angebot - und dazu ein guter Film._



Hm ist der bei Amazon nicht geschnitten? Zudem zahlt man 5 € extra Porto wegen über 18... aber geiler Film!


----------



## Kamsi (9. November 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Wieso kauftn sich grad jeder 2. Machete?



bei mir gabs den bei saturn für 4,99 ^^

und schau dir den trailer hier an und sag mir wie man sowas nicht gut finden kann ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r-zKEzuttZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. November 2011)

Die deutsche Synchro ist so fürn Arsch...


----------



## Konov (9. November 2011)

Ich hab den Film zur Hälfte gesehen und fand ihn völlig übertrieben brutal, hab dann abgeschaltet. Trotz der hochkarätigen Besetzung...
Inhaltstechnisch sollte man auch nicht zuviel erwarten von der Klamotte. Viele behaupten ja, das sei der "Rodriguez-Style", aber ich finds einfach nur billig. Vielleicht bin ich filmtechnisch zu verwöhnt.

Aber superdumpfe Action, Splatter oder sonstiges in der Richtung war auch noch nie mein Fall, von daher...

Ist meine persönliche Meinung zu dem Film.


----------



## painschkes (9. November 2011)

_Naja..es ist halt nen Trashfilm - wenn du da 'ne schauspielerische Superleistung oder Logik erwartest - dann gehst du sowieso Falsch an den Film ran.

Aber gut - hat ja jeder 'nen anderen Geschmack._


----------



## Deathstyle (9. November 2011)

Ich wollt gerade sagen.. das ist halt Trash und kein Popcornkino ^^


----------



## schneemaus (9. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Amazon war so freundlich und hat es so verschickt, dass ich es schon einen Tag vor Veröffentlichung in der Hand halten darf *_*

Schlechte Quali kommt durch Webcam, hab sonst keine Kamera da.


----------



## Konov (9. November 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja..es ist halt nen Trashfilm - wenn du da 'ne schauspielerische Superleistung oder Logik erwartest - dann gehst du sowieso Falsch an den Film ran.
> 
> Aber gut - hat ja jeder 'nen anderen Geschmack._



Ok dass es Trash ist, da sind wir uns einig, nur wenn ich mir die Liste der Schauspieler ansehe, erwarte ich das? Nicht unbedingt...


----------



## Deathstyle (9. November 2011)

Danny Trejo ist der König des Trashs!
Ich hab ne von meiner Tante gestrickte Wollmütze und Alice im Wunderland (das Buch) und die darüber verfasste Masterarbeit von ner Freundin.


----------



## Kamsi (9. November 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja..es ist halt nen Trashfilm - wenn du da 'ne schauspielerische Superleistung oder Logik erwartest - dann gehst du sowieso Falsch an den Film ran.
> 
> Aber gut - hat ja jeder 'nen anderen Geschmack._



Genauer gesagt ist es ein *Exploitationfilm* ^^


und zum topic nen leckeren döner


----------



## Tilbie (9. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (9. November 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kindheitserinnerungen inc


----------



## Kamsi (9. November 2011)

mich würde interessieren ob auf bluray die quali besser ist als auf dvd weil könig der löwen ist ja noch einer der älteren filme 

bei filmen mit echten schauspielern soll man ja angeblich die menschen in der masse und die haare und poore besser sehen mit hd aber wie siehts bei zeichentrickfilmen auf bluray aus ?


----------



## painschkes (9. November 2011)

_Kannst ja mal hier schauen - alternativ mal danach googlen :-)_


----------



## schneemaus (9. November 2011)

Ich hab ihn bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen, aber er wurde ja bildtechnisch komplett überarbeitet. Bislang hab ich nur Trailer mit hoher Auflösung gesehen und auch die fand ich schon mega.

Noch dazu hat die Dreier-BD-Box nur 3 Euro mehr gekostet als die drei DVDs. Selbst wenn die Qualität nicht besser wäre, wären mir die Extras, die (denk ich mal o.O) auf den BDs mehr drauf sind als auf den DVDs, die 3 Euro wert gewesen.

Ich hab zwar den ersten Film in der alten Doppel-Disc-Edition auch (wobei ich mich ärgere, den nicht vor 2-3 Jahren für 120 Euro verkauft zu haben..), aber trotzdem wollte ich die extrem stylische Holzbox haben und nicht nur Film 2 und 3 nochmal so.


----------



## Magogan (9. November 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pff! Ich habe die 3D-Version bestellt! Wann kommt die? Februar 2012!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ... Ich sehe es nicht ein, beide Versionen zu kaufen, nur weil die 3D-Version 4-5 Monate später rauskommt ...


----------



## Gutgore (9. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



endlich halt ich sie in meinen händen :O eingebaut ist sie auch schon


----------



## ZAM (9. November 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Pff! Ich habe die 3D-Version bestellt! Wann kommt die? Februar 2012!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ... Ich sehe es nicht ein, beide Versionen zu kaufen, nur weil die 3D-Version 4-5 Monate später rauskommt ...



Ich mag kein 3D, bekomm davon Kopfschmerzen und hab auch keinen Fernseher für den Kram. Von daher - HAHA


----------



## ZAM (9. November 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Shame on you.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBFezgY5dYw
Das geht in meinem Kopf ab, wenn mir jemand das Spiel ausreden will. ;D


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2011)

Hab heute auch meine König der Löwen Limited Edition in der Holzbox bekommen. Die Box ist an sich extrem schickt, schade, dass die BluRays dann nur so "lose" drinne liegen und mit den dämlichen FSK-Logo. Aber ansonsten klasse Edition.

Hab mal die ersten paar Minuten in den ersten Film reingeschaut. Die Bildqualität ist deutlich besser - Die Farben sind kräftiger, der Sound kommt mit DTS 5.1/7.1 daher und es gibt einige gute Extras. Disney hat hier wirklich alles gegeben, denn das Bild ist einfach wunderbar in 16:9 (d.h. kein Rand). Einen so alten Zeichentrickfilm in Full HD genießen zu können ist echt umwerfend. Der Sound ist sowieso überragend. 

Schön, dass Disney sich hingesetzt hat und den Film nochmals veröffentlicht. Klar, die Firma möchte damit noch einmal Geld scheffeln. Mich persönlich freut es aber, denn vorher gab es diese Version bzw. den Film auf DVD nicht zu kaufen (außer man hat damals schon daran gedacht ihn direkt zu kaufen, als er zum ersten Mal auf DVD erschienen ist). Auf Ebay hatte diese DVD-Version bis Ende des vergangenen Jahres aber Spitzenwerte erreicht, da sie ja nicht mehr produziert wurde. Wer den Film nicht hat, sollte sowieso zugreifen: Einen besseren Zeichentrickfilm gibt es einfach nicht.


----------



## Olliruh (10. November 2011)

Jede Menge Klamotten & nen neuen Ipod c:


----------



## schneemaus (10. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hab heute auch meine König der Löwen Limited Edition in der Holzbox bekommen. Die Box ist an sich extrem schickt, schade, dass die BluRays dann nur so "lose" drinne liegen und mit den dämlichen FSK-Logo. Aber ansonsten klasse Edition.
> 
> Hab mal die ersten paar Minuten in den ersten Film reingeschaut. Die Bildqualität ist deutlich besser - Die Farben sind kräftiger, der Sound kommt mit DTS 5.1/7.1 daher und es gibt einige gute Extras. Disney hat hier wirklich alles gegeben, denn das Bild ist einfach wunderbar in 16:9 (d.h. kein Rand). Einen so alten Zeichentrickfilm in Full HD genießen zu können ist echt umwerfend. Der Sound ist sowieso überragend.
> 
> Schön, dass Disney sich hingesetzt hat und den Film nochmals veröffentlicht. Klar, die Firma möchte damit noch einmal Geld scheffeln. Mich persönlich freut es aber, denn vorher gab es diese Version bzw. den Film auf DVD nicht zu kaufen (außer man hat damals schon daran gedacht ihn direkt zu kaufen, als er zum ersten Mal auf DVD erschienen ist). Auf Ebay hatte diese DVD-Version bis Ende des vergangenen Jahres aber Spitzenwerte erreicht, da sie ja nicht mehr produziert wurde. Wer den Film nicht hat, sollte sowieso zugreifen: Einen besseren Zeichentrickfilm gibt es einfach nicht.



Muss dir komplett zustimmen. Hab heute auch die ersten paar Minuten mal reingeschaut, fand es auch klasse.

Ich hab die alte Edition damals mal geschenkt bekommen. Einfach so. Da war sie schon ungefähr 80 Euro wert. Ich hätte sie letztes Jahr echt verticken sollen xD


----------



## Legendary (10. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Jede Menge Klamotten & nen neuen Ipod c:



Wie immer geschenkt bekommen nehme ich an. 


Was ich neues hab...nüscht ausser nen leeren Bauch der aber bald gefüllt wird mit Mjamm mjamm und danach Plätzchen backen.


----------



## EspCap (10. November 2011)

Das Sweatshirt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wie immer geschenkt bekommen nehme ich an.



Öhm, normalerweise bekommt  man Geschenke zu seinem Geburtstag... 

B2T 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (10. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schrippe x2 ^^


----------



## painschkes (10. November 2011)

_Ein paar neue Winterschuhe.

Allerdings im Laden gekauft - nicht bei Otto bestellt._


----------



## Olliruh (10. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wie immer geschenkt bekommen nehme ich an.



Bekommst du nichts zu deinem Geburtstag ?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

+






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



\o/


btw Happy Birthday Olli


----------



## Legendary (10. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bekommst du nichts zu deinem Geburtstag ?



Das lass ich mal als Ausrede durchgehen...


Alles Gute


----------



## Saji (10. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Das lass ich mal als Ausrede durchgehen...
> 
> 
> Alles Gute



Neid ist die Anerkennung der Besitzlosen. :3


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. November 2011)

N' neues Headset


----------



## Legendary (10. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Neid ist die Anerkennung der Besitzlosen. :3



Geht...wie der Zufall so will hab ich in 5 Tagen selbst.


----------



## LeWhopper (10. November 2011)

Eigentlich wollte ich es mir ja nicht holen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber für knapp 20€ konnte ich bei Modern Flamewar 3 nicht widerstehen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. November 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich es mir ja nicht holen
> 
> 
> 
> Aber für knapp 20€ konnte ich bei Modern Flamewar 3 nicht widerstehen.



Wo kostet das denn bitte 20 € ? 

B2T:

Weil ich so smart bin, 2 PS3- Spiele (Shadows of the Damned und WWE Allstars, beide durchgezockt) in Zahlung gegeben und dafür ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




für die PS3 bekommen, yiha


----------



## schneemaus (11. November 2011)

Uuuuuuh, ich erwarte spätestens morgen die ersten Eindrücke! Bin noch unentschlossen ^^


----------



## ZAM (11. November 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Uuuuuuh, ich erwarte spätestens morgen die ersten Eindrücke! Bin noch unentschlossen ^^



Und ich versuche sämtliche Eindrücke zu meiden ... und das bei fiesen Kollegen die in Morgemeetings spoilern


----------



## schneemaus (11. November 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und ich versuche sämtliche Eindrücke zu meiden ... und das bei fiesen Kollegen die in Morgemeetings spoilern



Na ja, ich weiß halt noch nicht, ob ich's mir hole. Ich tendiere stark dazu, bin mir aber unsicher. Deswegen will ich auch ein paar Eindrücke haben


----------



## tonygt (11. November 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Uuuuuuh, ich erwarte spätestens morgen die ersten Eindrücke! Bin noch unentschlossen ^^



Ich will es eigentlich haben, nur muss ich nochn Referat vorbereiten und wollt heute Abend noch weggehen und wenn ich mir Skyrim kaufe wäre das nicht besonders vörderlich für beide Sache


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. November 2011)

Ich weiß nicht wie es bei der XBox ausschaut, aber die PS3 Version hat einige Grafikmacken. Die Schatten allgemein sind schlimm, stört zwar nicht sooo aber naja es fällt einem doch auf. Aber die Welt im Ganzen sieht doch recht schön aus. Die Grafik aufm PC wär mal interessant zu sehen, meiner ist aber grad kaputt .__.


----------



## Deanne (11. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> für die PS3 bekommen, yiha



Kann man nun eigentlich von der Ego-Perspektive auf 3. Person umschalten oder nicht? Mache meinen Kauf davon abhängig.


----------



## tonygt (11. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Kann man nun eigentlich von der Ego-Perspektive auf 3. Person umschalten oder nicht? Mache meinen Kauf davon abhängig.



Kann man und soll diesemal sogar Sinnvoller sein als bei Oblivion wo die 3. Person Perspektive ja total Sinnfrei war.


----------



## Egooz (11. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wo kostet das denn bitte 20 € ?



Bei Ebay gibts russische Keys für rund 20€. Wie lange die aktiv sind ist ne andere Sache.


----------



## schneemaus (11. November 2011)

Also ich werd's mir glaub ich später noch holen... Es reizt mich einfach zu sehr. Allerdings nicht für ne Konsole, sondern für den PC ^_^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Kann man nun eigentlich von der Ego-Perspektive auf 3. Person umschalten oder nicht? Mache meinen Kauf davon abhängig.



Das geht, klar. Auf der PS3 musste nur R3 drücken.


----------



## Deanne (11. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das geht, klar. Auf der PS3 musste nur R3 drücken.



Sehr gut, was erzählen die Leute denn dann alle für einen Mist. Dann werde ich gleich mal loslaufen und gucken, wo ich das Spiel abgreifen kann.


----------



## Kamsi (11. November 2011)

Egooz schrieb:


> Bei Ebay gibts russische Keys für rund 20€. Wie lange die aktiv sind ist ne andere Sache.



http://www.computerbase.de/news/2011-11/unbekannte-erbeuten-6.000-mw3-kopien-nach-ueberfall/

sind wohl die keys ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kam heute an


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich angekommen


----------



## Konov (11. November 2011)

Heut Morgen im Briefkasten gefunden: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (11. November 2011)

mw3 und stolz drauf ... gleich mal am sonntag/montag durchzocken ... xbox version natuerlich


----------



## Ogil (11. November 2011)

Jupp - auch grad angekommen. Allerdings fuer die Box. Im Moment wird es grad von meiner Freundin angespielt und ich muss noch bissl was schaffen. Allerdings nicht mehr lang und dann schnetzel ich mich durch die Drachenmassen 

PS: Ich mein natuerlich Skyrim und nicht MW3.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich liebe dieses Zeug.


----------



## ZAM (11. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Heut Morgen im Briefkasten gefunden:




Da wirft einfach jemand Spiele ein? :O *g*


----------



## Slave16 (11. November 2011)

Heute morgen endlich angekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## tonygt (11. November 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Da wirft einfach jemand Spiele ein? :O *g*



Muss ich auch mal gucken, ob bei mir nicht auch jemand zufällig, was eingeworfen hat


----------



## Konov (11. November 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Da wirft einfach jemand Spiele ein? :O *g*



Offensichtlich ja 

Aber ich war auch überrascht, denn Skyrim wurde nicht, wie üblich mit DHL und Unterschrift bei Annahme versendet sondern mit Deutsche Post Brief.
Das Paket war relativ dünn und konnte wie ein Brief in den Kasten geschoben werden... das müsste öfter so sein.

Sonst kommt ja immer der DHL Mann mit Klingeln und Unterschrift und dem ganzen Brimbamborium, bei jeder DVD und jedem Spiel, auch bei Büchern und Co.


----------



## Kamsi (11. November 2011)

musst aber grossen briefkasten haben ^^


----------



## Ogil (11. November 2011)

Hier geht das ohne Probleme: Einfach Briefschlitz in der Wohnungstuer. Ein Spiel oder ne DVD passt da problemlos durch und bis die Wohnung voll ist dauert es ein Weilchen


----------



## EspCap (11. November 2011)

Diese Standard-A1 Päckchen von Amazon werden doch immer eingeworfen. Das passt auch in jeden Briefkasten rein. Und für gewöhnlich werden Spiele darin eingepackt, wenn sie von Amazon kommen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (11. November 2011)

Meine Käufe seit dem 01. November:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier dann noch ein paar detailierte Photos der* König der Löwen Holzbox*:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (11. November 2011)

Egooz schrieb:


> Bei Ebay gibts russische Keys für rund 20€. Wie lange die aktiv sind ist ne andere Sache.





Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wo kostet das denn bitte 20 € ?




Bei Ebay habe ich die nicht geholt. Ich kauf die bei g2play. Dort habe ich schon öfters Keys gekauft und bin ganz zufrieden mit denen.

In Russland sind die Spiele so günstig, da dort die Raubkopierrate sehr hoch ist. Die meisten Leute laden sich das lieber von Tauschbörsen als dafür Geld zu bezahlen. Darum sind die Keys in Russland günstiger.

MW3 kostet (durch den Proxy konnte ich das sehen) 996 Rubel. Wenn du im Währungsumrechner nachschaust sind das knapp 23€. Das Spiel war für 24€ plus einige Rabatte die ich noch abziehen konnte. (Treuerabatt, etc.) Dann 20€ für mich.


----------



## Ol@f (11. November 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> König der Löwen
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hm, sieht ja ganz nett aus evtl. werd ich mir den auch mal holen. War schließlich damals mein erster Kinofilm. 

Neu: Skyrim.


----------



## Legendary (11. November 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Bei Ebay habe ich die nicht geholt. Ich kauf die bei g2play. Dort habe ich schon öfters Keys gekauft und bin ganz zufrieden mit denen.
> 
> In Russland sind die Spiele so günstig, da dort die Raubkopierrate sehr hoch ist. Die meisten Leute laden sich das lieber von Tauschbörsen als dafür Geld zu bezahlen. Darum sind die Keys in Russland günstiger.
> 
> MW3 kostet (durch den Proxy konnte ich das sehen) 996 Rubel. Wenn du im Währungsumrechner nachschaust sind das knapp 23€. Das Spiel war für 24€ plus einige Rabatte die ich noch abziehen konnte. (Treuerabatt, etc.) Dann 20€ für mich.



Und das soll legal sein? Oo


@Joker:

geile neue Sammlung mal wieder...vor allem Source Code, der würd mich echt interessieren, sah in der Vorschau sehr geil aus.


----------



## EspCap (11. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> geile neue Sammlung mal wieder...vor allem Source Code, der würd mich echt interessieren, sah in der Vorschau sehr geil aus.



Ist er auch. Kann ich empfehlen. Moon ebenso. Beides verdammt gute Filme


----------



## Konov (11. November 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Diese Standard-A1 Päckchen von Amazon werden doch immer eingeworfen. Das passt auch in jeden Briefkasten rein. Und für gewöhnlich werden Spiele darin eingepackt, wenn sie von Amazon kommen.



Naja nicht immer. Es gibt Unterschiede zwischen den Briefpaketen mit spitzen Kanten und etwas dickeren Paketen. Letztere passen nicht durch den Briefschlitz.
Aber Skyrim wurde wie gesagt, überraschenderweise als Brief verschickt, entsprechend kleiner ist das Paket. ^^


----------



## EspCap (11. November 2011)

Die A1-Päckchen sind immer gleich groß, das ist ja eine fixe Größe von Amazon. Zumindest in alle Briefkästen die ich kenne, passen die rein. Aber gut, ist ja auch nicht wichtig.


----------



## Konov (11. November 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Die A1-Päckchen sind immer gleich groß, das ist ja eine fixe Größe von Amazon. Zumindest in alle Briefkästen die ich kenne, passen die rein. Aber gut, ist ja auch nicht wichtig.



Leider weiß ich die Abkürzungen dafür nicht, aber das eine passt in meinen Briefkasten nicht mehr rein 
Das was ich heute bekommen hab, hingegen schon. Müsste man mal schauen obs irgendwo ne Größentabelle für solche Pakete gibt. ^^


----------



## Skatero (11. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (11. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Und das soll legal sein? Oo



[Aufgrund neuer Infos entfernt]

Ich habe neu: TuneUp Utilities 2012 und AVG Anti Virus...


----------



## Legendary (11. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Nur wie soll der Käufer das bitteschön wissen?



Naja wenn ich aus RUSSLAND (!) Keys kaufe...also bitte. Ist wie mit diesen China Gamecards wo man sich nicht sicher ist ob die nun geklaut sind oder sonst was. 


Ich hab übrigens schön lecker Halsweh neu...erste Sahne.


----------



## BlizzLord (11. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich aus RUSSLAND (!) Keys kaufe...also bitte. Ist wie mit diesen China Gamecards wo man sich nicht sicher ist ob die nun geklaut sind oder sonst was.



Das ist jawohl keine Begründung.
Nur weil es Russland ist muss es nicht zwangsläufig Illegal beschafft worden sein.

Edit: Oh, und grade 2 SWTOR Beta Einladungen obwohl ich mich nicht ans anmelden erinnern kann...


----------



## ZAM (11. November 2011)

Gehts hier um "was neues" oder Grundsatzdiskussionen?  Bitte kommt zurück zum eigentlichen Teil des Threads.

Letzter Beitrag zum Key-Thema und danach bitte weiter im normalen Text:



> [font=Arial, Helvetica]Laut golem.de habe der Publisher keine russischen Keys gesperrt. Diese seien automatisch zu EU-Keys gemacht worden. Die [/font]Battlefield 3-Versionen[font=Arial, Helvetica], die am 4. November 2011 gesperrt und aus den Spiele-Listen der betroffenen Origin-Nutzer entfernt wurden, kamen von einem bestimmten Händler. Dieser soll laut der [/font]Battlefield 3-Meldung[font=Arial, Helvetica] unserer Kollegen allerdings wiederum diverse eBay-Verkäufer und auch andere Shops beliefert habe.


[/font]
http://www.pcgames.de/Battlefield-3-PC-221396/News/Battlefield-3-Geloeschte-Spiele-in-Origin-Key-Shops-geben-Entwarnung-853982/


----------



## Deathstyle (12. November 2011)

Nachträgliches Bday-Geschenk 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (12. November 2011)

Spitzensocken und flauschige Hausschuhe <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. November 2011)

Battlefield 3 für PS3 (PEGI Version). Komisch ist, dass auf der CD das USK 18 Logo ist und auf dem cover das 16 PEGI. Wie kommt das?


----------



## EspCap (12. November 2011)

War bei meiner UK-Version auch so. Keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## painschkes (12. November 2011)

_Zufällig jemand ein paar Shops parat in denen es Pullover dieser Art gibt? 

Ich weiss nicht genau wonach ich googlen soll _


----------



## EspCap (12. November 2011)

Gute Frage...wenn du es rausfindest, ob dieser Schnitt einen speziellen Namen hat, sag's mir. Ich bin zwar eigentlich kein Fan von Pullis, aber das sieht ganz schick aus...

Zum Thema:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (12. November 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Zufällig jemand ein paar Shops parat in denen es Pullover dieser Art gibt?
> 
> Ich weiss nicht genau wonach ich googlen soll _



C&A, Esprit, H&M... da hab ich solche Dinger schon öfter gesehen. ^^
Hab selbst auch sowas.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte Montag Kommen.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Heut Morgen im Briefkasten gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich heute bei Steam gekauft


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3 Starter Decks und eine komplettes Salespackage an Boosterpacks!


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. November 2011)

Apropo Skyrim...
Ich bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir das Spiel kaufe, jedoch erfüllt mein PC nur die Mindestvorraussetzungen (laut http://systemrequirementslabs.com/ ) und nicht die empfholenen Vorraussetzungen...
heißt dass, dass das Spiel vorrausichtlich sehr ruckelig bei mir laufen wird? Oder reicht das Erfüllen der Mindestvorraussetzungen auch aus, um vernüftig zu spielen?

Und schlußendlich frag ich mich noch, wie das mit dem Patchen bzw. Installieren aussieht. Ich habe gelesen, dass man nahezu alles vom Spiel downloaden muss, wenn man es installieren möchte. Wie lange hat das bei euch gedauert? Meine Internetverbindung ist nämlich nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei...

BTT: Red Bull


----------



## Konov (13. November 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Apropo Skyrim...
> Ich bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir das Spiel kaufe, jedoch erfüllt mein PC nur die Mindestvorraussetzungen (laut http://systemrequirementslabs.com/ ) und nicht die empfholenen Vorraussetzungen...
> heißt dass, dass das Spiel vorrausichtlich sehr ruckelig bei mir laufen wird? Oder reicht das Erfüllen der Mindestvorraussetzungen auch aus, um vernüftig zu spielen?
> 
> ...



Was haste denn fürn Rechner? Könnte dir dann vllt. sagen ob es läuft oder nicht.


----------



## tonygt (13. November 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Apropo Skyrim...
> Ich bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir das Spiel kaufe, jedoch erfüllt mein PC nur die Mindestvorraussetzungen (laut http://systemrequirementslabs.com/ ) und nicht die empfholenen Vorraussetzungen...
> heißt dass, dass das Spiel vorrausichtlich sehr ruckelig bei mir laufen wird? Oder reicht das Erfüllen der Mindestvorraussetzungen auch aus, um vernüftig zu spielen?
> 
> ...



Das lustige ist mein Pc ist ca 3 Jahre hat noch Vista drauf und erfüllt auch grade die Mindestanforderung mit 4gb Ram und GTX 260 und bei mir hat das spiel sofort automatisch hohe Details gewälht . Müsste mal probieren obs auf sehr hoch auch noch läuft, ich hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme. Und zum installieren bei mir hat er das Hauptgame, zumindest meines Wissens von der CD installiert indem ich Setup exe ausgeführt habe nur musste er halt noch Patchen und da stellenweise der Patch mit 20kb/s gezogen hat bei ner 32k Leitung hat das ganze gedauert. Sollte aber inzwischen besser sein da die Stream Server wahrscheinlich net so überlastet sind.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was haste denn fürn Rechner? Könnte dir dann vllt. sagen ob es läuft oder nicht.


Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz , 2GB RAM , Vista Home , GeForce 9500 GT


muss ich noch was ergänzen? =?


----------



## Alterac123 (13. November 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz , 2GB RAM , Vista Home , GeForce 9500 GT
> 
> 
> muss ich noch was ergänzen? =?


 Klappt aber würde generell noch 2GB mehr Ram holen.


----------



## Konov (13. November 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz , 2GB RAM , Vista Home , GeForce 9500 GT
> 
> 
> muss ich noch was ergänzen? =?



Das wird natürlich etwas eng, grad den RAM würd ich auf 4GB upgraden. Ansonsten müsste es aber auch so auf niedrigen Einstellungen laufen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. November 2011)

Ich würde gleich auf 8gb upgraden. RAM ist billig


----------



## painschkes (13. November 2011)

_Ist aber noch DDR2 - der ist nicht ganz so billig wie DDR3 :-)

Mir gefällt die 9500GT nicht - aber klappen sollte es trotzdem._


----------



## xynlovesit (13. November 2011)

Am Montag kommts 

iPhone 4S 16GB

[attachment=12307:techspecs_white.jpg]


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. November 2011)

Danke an die Antworten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun hab ich die komplette Reihe


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. November 2011)

Skyrim sieht auch auf niedrigen Einstellungen noch sehr sehr gut aus


----------



## Rayon (14. November 2011)

Skyrim bestellt. bin mal gespannt ...


----------



## Legendary (14. November 2011)

In 2 Stunden und 8 Minuten dieses gute Stück:







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Nach Jahren billiger Scheißbrillen vom C&A für 10 Euro die wackeln wie Kuhschwänze und so lecker legiert sind, dass die Nase ständig grün vom Kupfer ist endlich mal ne gescheite Brille.


----------



## EspCap (14. November 2011)

Glückwunsch  Die nächste Sonnenbrille wird bei mir auch eine Ray Ban. Allerdings eine Wayfarer, keine Aviator. 
Aber erst im Frühling, im Winter mit Sonnenbrille rumlaufen ist ja noch nicht ganz so etabliert (warum auch immer, im Winter ist oft heller als im Sommer).


----------



## Konov (14. November 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Glückwunsch  Die nächste Sonnenbrille wird bei mir auch eine Ray Ban. Allerdings eine Wayfarer, keine Aviator.
> Aber erst im Frühling, im Winter mit Sonnenbrille rumlaufen ist ja noch nicht ganz so etabliert (warum auch immer, im Winter ist oft heller als im Sommer).



Wen interessiert was etabliert ist... ich lauf so rum wie ich will. Manchmal auch mit Sonnenbrille im Winter. ^^


----------



## Legendary (14. November 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Glückwunsch  Die nächste Sonnenbrille wird bei mir auch eine Ray Ban. Allerdings eine Wayfarer, keine Aviator.
> Aber erst im Frühling, im Winter mit Sonnenbrille rumlaufen ist ja noch nicht ganz so etabliert (warum auch immer, im Winter ist oft heller als im Sommer).



Danke, ja die Wayfarer find ich auch recht cool aber ich bin mehr so der Pilotenbrillenträger durch das schmale Gesicht kommt die recht gut. 


Ich kanns mir eh nich aussuchen, bin eben ein Winterkind, Mama meinte wohl sie will unbedingt nen kleinen Giftskorpion zur Welt bringen.  Ausserdem lauf ich teilweise im Winter genauso oft mit Sonnenbrille rum weil da die Sonne auch scheint und sie dann mit dem Schnee ziemlich eklig blendet, gerade beim Autofahren.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2011)

Vom Carpark-North Konzert :

- Shirt mit den Unterschriften der Bandmitglieder
- Plek vom Gitarristen bzw Sänger (hat er mir einfach so gegeben   )
- Foto mit der Band und der Support-Band


----------



## Konov (15. November 2011)

... den Grundgedanken dass ich mich ab sofort vegetarischer ernähren möchte.


----------



## EspCap (15. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich ohne irgendwelche seltsamen Monstergesichter, Mangafiguren, Smilies oder ähnliches drauf (was soll der Mist überhaupt?)
Danke, Amazon


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> , Mama meinte wohl sie will unbedingt nen kleinen Giftskorpion zur Welt bringen.



Novemberkinder sind die späte Rache für einen schönen Valentienstag


----------



## Alux (15. November 2011)

Sollte morgen für meine PS3 kommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (15. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (15. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Novemberkinder sind die späte Rache für einen schönen Valentienstag



Ja...und im Rheinland wird auch schön Fasenacht gefeiert 


- die Sonnenbrille
- 100 Euro
- von meiner Perle New York Geschenke, eine geile Collage von New York, ein 10 Euro New Yorker Gutschein und ein Paket voller amerikanischer Süßigkeiten <3
- nen Gutschein für die Therme und Entspannungsbäder...ja ich werd alt


----------



## Skatero (15. November 2011)

Shure SE21 - tolle Kopfhörer 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (15. November 2011)

Ich hab was neues: eine Frage.
Hat jemand eine lustige/ alberne Geschenkidee (am liebsten was affiges )? Über Amazon bestellbar wäre supi^^


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2011)

Gummi Tittenball ,bei Nanu Nanna.
IMMER ein Klasse Geschenk


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> - von meiner Perle
> ja ich werd alt



xD


----------



## schneemaus (15. November 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Ich hab was neues: eine Frage.
> Hat jemand eine lustige/ alberne Geschenkidee (am liebsten was affiges )? Über Amazon bestellbar wäre supi^^



http://www.yomoy.de/ - Regler einstellen (Kosten, weibliche oder männliche Person zum Beschenken, Alter der beschenkten Person), durchgucken, gibt bestimmt auch einiges davon auf Amazon, aber ich find den Shop grandios.


----------



## bkeleanor (16. November 2011)

Rocksmith und ACR für die PS3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. November 2011)

-Rasiergel
-neuer Schal
-Kondome
-Effectpedal für die e-gitarre 
-und ENDLICH ne warme Jacke von H&M (Nachdem ich jeden Laden 2x abgeklapptert hatte)


----------



## Olliruh (16. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> -Rasiergel
> 
> -Kondome



Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. November 2011)

Wieso ? Sind doch 2 Dinge, die Man(n) immer im Haus haben muss o


----------



## Olliruh (16. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wieso ? Sind doch 2 Dinge, die Man(n) immer im Haus haben muss o



Stimmt auch wieder


----------



## Saji (16. November 2011)

Postet hier jetzt jeder seine Lümmeltüten oder was? Früher fand man hier noch schöne, nicht zu alltägliche Dinge. Heute kann ich genau so gut auch die runtergefallenen Kassenzettel von Aldi und Schlecker aufheben und durchlesen. ._.


----------



## Konov (16. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Postet hier jetzt jeder seine Lümmeltüten oder was? Früher fand man hier noch schöne, nicht zu alltägliche Dinge. Heute kann ich genau so gut auch die runtergefallenen Kassenzettel von Aldi und Schlecker aufheben und durchlesen. ._.



Jeder postet das, womit er sich selbst darstellen möchte. ^^


----------



## Saji (16. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Jeder postet das, womit er sich selbst darstellen möchte. ^^



Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.


----------



## Reflox (16. November 2011)

Heute bestellt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur um das dumme Gesicht meines Bruders sehen zu können wenn ich ihn damit anspritze.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (16. November 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> http://www.yomoy.de/ - Regler einstellen (Kosten, weibliche oder männliche Person zum Beschenken, Alter der beschenkten Person), durchgucken, gibt bestimmt auch einiges davon auf Amazon, aber ich find den Shop grandios.



Merci!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Postet hier jetzt jeder seine Lümmeltüten oder was? Früher fand man hier noch schöne, nicht zu alltägliche Dinge. Heute kann ich genau so gut auch die runtergefallenen Kassenzettel von Aldi und Schlecker aufheben und durchlesen. ._.



Man kann sich aber auch anstellen...


----------



## Ogil (17. November 2011)

Hach ja - die Kleinen kommen halt in ein Alter wo sie zeigen moechten, dass sie nun Maenner sind. Peinlich wird es nur, wenn sie jede Woche posten, dass sie eine neue Grosspackung haben. Dann weiss naemlich jeder, dass sie sie noch immer als Wasserballons verwenden.


----------



## Kamsi (17. November 2011)

für mich sieht das eher nach raiserschaumbomben aus als nach sex am wochende ^^


----------



## Konov (17. November 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Hach ja - die Kleinen kommen halt in ein Alter wo sie zeigen moechten, dass sie nun Maenner sind. Peinlich wird es nur, wenn sie jede Woche posten, dass sie eine neue Grosspackung haben. Dann weiss naemlich jeder, dass sie sie noch immer als Wasserballons verwenden.



Hahaha best Quote of the Week


----------



## Potpotom (17. November 2011)

Vorgezogenes Geburtstagsgeschenk (von mir, an mich *g) da mein alter den Weg vom Autodach auf die Strasse fand.


ASUS G74SX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist schon komisch... 'n doofer Laptop und trotzdem freu ich mich wie ein kleines Kind. Die Überspielung der alten Daten nachher werden die Freude dann wohl wieder etwas trüben.


----------



## Doofkatze (17. November 2011)

Ich bin morgen dran.

Mehrmals wurde ich gefragt, was ich mir wünsche, immer habe ich abgelehnt, da ich wunschlos glücklich war...oder mich so fühlte.
Was es nun geben wird, werde ich dann ja sehen.

Leider sind mir in den letzten Tagen dann doch noch einige Dinge eingefallen 

Mein Festnetztelefon hat nen Akku, der noch knappe 2 Minuten hält, weshalb ich schon über Lautsprecher telefoniere, außerdem könnte ich noch gut einige Hemden/Poloshirts für die Arbeit benötigen, meine Jeans sollte eigentlich auch schon längst bestellt sein...

Ansonsten muss ich da jetzt schleunigst selbst einkaufen gehen, wenn morgen nichts anzuziehen dabei ist. Mit dem Telefon rechne ich nicht, da keiner davon weiß 

Ich überlege gerade tatsächlich an ner Friseuse...öööh...Friteuse...sowas fehlt noch in meiner Küche... ...auch wenn es nicht gerade zu meiner Figur passt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. November 2011)

Was ne Packung Kondome (hihihihihi) alles bewirken kann, lustig.  ( Mir gehen solche Mimimi-Kommentare eh am allerwertesten vorbei )

Um hier mal beim Thema zu bleiben...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(Nur ein Exemplar, fand kein anderes Bild ^^)


----------



## painschkes (17. November 2011)

_Eine neue Uhr - mal schauen wie sie mir live gefällt :-)_


----------



## Legendary (17. November 2011)

Noch ein nachträgliches Geschenk von mir an mich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sony BDP-S380, dazu ein 5m HDMI Kabel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu diese coole Notebooktasche für meine Freundin, schon mal für Weihnachten gekauft das ich später ned so im Stress bin. 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Dann noch für mich das beste Haarstylingprodukt auf dem Markt. <3


----------



## EspCap (17. November 2011)

Den Bluray-Player hab ich auch  Ist gut 

Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Chino in "Midnight", + andere Gürtel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (17. November 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Den Bluray-Player hab ich auch  Ist gut



Fein, zum Sony TV wollt ich nämlich nix anderes. Hatte bisher auch einen DVD Player von Sony und war natürlich sehr zufrieden immer...hab nur bissl Schiss, dass das Laufwerk laut ist, da kann man scheinbar bei den neuen BDP Serien Pech haben laut Rezensionen bei Amazon. Ich hoffe mal auf einen flüsterleisen und gewohnt hochwertigen Player. 

PS: Schöner Gürtel <3


----------



## EspCap (17. November 2011)

Beim einlesen ist er ein bisschen laut, aber wenn der Film dann mal läuft ist alles ruhig. 

Ich weiß, deswegen hab ich ihn bestellt  Hilfiger hat heute bis übermorgen "Pre-Sale", da gibt's 30% auf die Winterkollektion. Auch auf den Gürtel. (Heißt Curcio) http://cl.ly/BvGl


----------



## Legendary (17. November 2011)

Hui...ok 50 Euro ist natürlich ne Stange Geld, selbst mit 30% Rabatt. Aber ich denk mal darauf wirds bei mir auch mal hinauslaufen, mein derzeitiger Ledergürtel ist nicht mehr der schönste, der war vom C&A und gar nicht mal so schlecht aber ich bin auch so ein kleiner Markenfetischist. :O


----------



## Petersburg (18. November 2011)

Motorola Xoom <3


----------



## MasterXoX (19. November 2011)

16x 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (19. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein neues Poster <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (19. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



This! 
Jaja, ich bin spät dran... ;-)


----------



## Alux (19. November 2011)

Eine neue Anzuggarnitur: Hose, Sakko, Gelee, 2 Hemden, 1 Krawatte und 1 Gürtel schon mal im Voraus von meinen Eltern für Weihnachten

Eine Karte für Ball nächsten Samstag

Einen neuen Handyvertrag


----------



## Legendary (20. November 2011)

Gestern Geburtstag nachgefeiert und noch folgendes bekommen:

- Flasche Martini
- Flasche Asti
- 6er Pack Paulaner Weißbier mit diesem lustigen Leuchtglas 
- Gutschein für mongolisches Buffet mit Freundin und Kumpel <3 <3
- Kegelbahn die wir gemietet haben haben meine Freunde bezahlt


Was ich nicht hab ist ein Rausch...gut so, kann ich den Sonntag mit dem neuen BD Player genießen der gestern gott sei Dank noch gekommen ist


----------



## Konov (20. November 2011)

Jede Menge prallgefüllte Karteikarten zum Lernen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (20. November 2011)

Nachschub an Kapseln für Dolce Gusto:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BDs und iPhone 4s für meine Frau:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passendes Sideboard zu unserer Möbelserie gebraucht gekauft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (20. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meee gusstaaa *_________*

bald gibts noch dat hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



damit bin ich für den winter gewappnet...


----------



## Alux (20. November 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Passendes Sideboard zu unserer Möbelserie gebraucht gekauft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da versteckt sich schon ein Wii Fit Board drunter^^

Joker wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit den Kapseln von Dolce Gusto? Ich find das System mit der großen Auswahl ja klasse und hätte so eine gerne bei uns zu Hause aber die Meinungen sind irgendwie zwiegespalten. Die einen sagen, wenn viel Kaffee getrunken wird rentiert sich so eine Maschine nicht und die anderen sagen die Kapsel seien überhaupt viel zu teuer.
Hätte da gern deine Meinung dazu.


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2011)

_Wie immer sehr schön Joker , vor allem einige der BluRays (Stand by me , Ohne Limit , Pakt der Wölfe zB.) und ein sehr schönes Sideboard :-)_


----------



## Legendary (20. November 2011)

Scheiße, wieviel Kaffee sauft ihr denn? Oo

Da lohnt sich eher ein Vollautomat. Die Kapseln sind doch hundsteuer.


----------



## EspCap (20. November 2011)

Ein Vollautomat lohnt sich auch allgemein. Kapseln schön und gut, aber an frisch gemahlenen Kaffee kommen die lange nicht ran. Wobei die Dolce Gusto noch eine der besseren Kapsel-Maschinen ist, zugegeben.


----------



## Legendary (20. November 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ein Vollautomat lohnt sich auch allgemein. Kapseln schön und gut, aber an frisch gemahlenen Kaffee kommen die lange nicht ran. Wobei die Dolce Gusto noch eine der besseren Kapsel-Maschinen ist, zugegeben.



Ich bin mit unserer Senseo sehr zufrieden daheim, ist zwar eine Pad und keine Kapselmaschine aber trotzdem gut. Ist die gute Ausführung mit Milchbehälter usw. Der Vollautomat in der Arbeit bei uns ist eher so...naja...aber liegt wohl eher daran, dass das Teil selten gereinigt wird. Oo


----------



## EspCap (20. November 2011)

Vollautomat ist ja auch nicht Vollautomat. Und ja, reinigen sollte man die Dinger schon


----------



## MasterXoX (20. November 2011)

Bei eBay gekauft für satte 39,50  (kostet neu 160 öcken^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (20. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Scheiße, wieviel Kaffee sauft ihr denn? Oo
> 
> Da lohnt sich eher ein Vollautomat. Die Kapseln sind doch hundsteuer.





Wir haben bei einem Angebot im hiesigen Supermarkt auch schonmal 15 Packungen gekauft


----------



## LeWhopper (20. November 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wir haben bei einem Angebot im hiesigen Supermarkt auch schonmal 15 Packungen gekauft



Bei der Menge hätte sich eine fahrt zur Metro auch gelohnt^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (20. November 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wie immer sehr schön Joker , vor allem einige der BluRays (Stand by me , Ohne Limit , Pakt der Wölfe zB.) und ein sehr schönes Sideboard :-)_


Danke Dir!



Alux schrieb:


> Da versteckt sich schon ein Wii Fit Board drunter^^


Jupp, passt ja auch super drunter.



Alux schrieb:


> Joker wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit den Kapseln von Dolce Gusto? Ich find das System mit der großen Auswahl ja klasse und hätte so eine gerne bei uns zu Hause aber die Meinungen sind irgendwie zwiegespalten. Die einen sagen, wenn viel Kaffee getrunken wird rentiert sich so eine Maschine nicht und die anderen sagen die Kapsel seien überhaupt viel zu teuer.
> Hätte da gern deine Meinung dazu.


Man muss schon extrem viel Kaffee trinken, damit sich ein Vollautomat lohnt. Bis auf Besuch bin ich der einzige Kaffeetrinker in der Familie. Vorteil der Dolce Gusto ist die gute und tatsächlich schmackhafte Auswahl auch für Nicht-Kaffeetrinker. Kapseln kosten im Angebot pro Packung um die 3,80&#8364;. Macht dann weniger als 0,25&#8364; pro Tasse Kaffee, die in knapp 90 Sekunden nach Kaltstart der Maschine fertig ist. Ich bereue den Kauf der Maschine auch nach über einem Jahr nicht.



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Scheiße, wieviel Kaffee sauft ihr denn? Oo


Ist ja nicht nur Kaffee und hält locker 3 - 4 Monate.



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Da lohnt sich eher ein Vollautomat. Die Kapseln sind doch hundsteuer.


Definitiv nicht. Brauchbare Vollautomaten die in meine engere Auswahl kamen, lagen bei 500&#8364; rum. Die Dolce Gusto in Edelstahl habe ich für genau 135&#8364; gekauft. Bleiben 365&#8364; für Kapseln oder ca. 100 Packungen oder knapp 1500 Tassen Kaffee über. Somit habe ich über 2 Jahre eine Maschine und lecker Kaffe, bevor ich den reinen Preis des Vollautomaten verbraucht hätte. Teuer ist für mich etwas anderes.


----------



## Edou (21. November 2011)

Assassin's Creed Revelations (schon seit Samstag eigtl.)

WWE'12! Es installiert gerade auf die Xbox und dann...YAAAAY <3.


----------



## Potpotom (21. November 2011)

*grummel*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (21. November 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> *grummel*


Kenn ich. :3 Hab an der Windschutzscheibe schon einen "Tickethalter"-Aufkleber über den Scheibenwischer. ^^


----------



## Potpotom (21. November 2011)

Ich stand nur 30 Sekunden vor ner Bank um am Automaten Geld zu holen... unfassbar wie schnell die das machen, hab nichtmal wen gesehen.

30€... puff.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. November 2011)

*Meine Bestellung aus Frankreich für knapp 113€ ist angekommen:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Scheiben haben übrigens deutschen Ton.


----------



## Konov (21. November 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich stand nur 30 Sekunden vor ner Bank um am Automaten Geld zu holen... unfassbar wie schnell die das machen, hab nichtmal wen gesehen.
> 
> 30€... puff.



Das Geld was du gerade geholt hast wurde also direkt verwendet.


----------



## H2OTest (21. November 2011)

n titus aufkleber


----------



## Alux (21. November 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Man muss schon extrem viel Kaffee trinken, damit sich ein Vollautomat lohnt. Bis auf Besuch bin ich der einzige Kaffeetrinker in der Familie. Vorteil der Dolce Gusto ist die gute und tatsächlich schmackhafte Auswahl auch für Nicht-Kaffeetrinker. Kapseln kosten im Angebot pro Packung um die 3,80€. Macht dann weniger als 0,25€ pro Tasse Kaffee, die in knapp 90 Sekunden nach Kaltstart der Maschine fertig ist. Ich bereue den Kauf der Maschine auch nach über einem Jahr nicht.



Ok, würd uns dann wenig bringen, bei uns sind es in Durchschnitt 15-20 Tassen pro Tag. Wäre auf Dauer recht teuer.


----------



## painschkes (21. November 2011)

_Meine neue Uhr ist vorhin angekommen - gefällt mir live genauso gut wie wie auf dem Bild von Amazon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Schrottinator (21. November 2011)

Sieht ja richtig schick aus. Ich bin zwar nicht so der Uhrentyp, aber sowas könnte mir auch gefallen.


----------



## EspCap (21. November 2011)

Hübsch  Ich gönn mir zu Weihnachten auch endlich mal wieder eine Uhr (seit Jahren keine mehr gehabt), aber ich muss mich noch umschauen...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. November 2011)

Gafällt mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## painschkes (21. November 2011)

_Danke :-)

Die ging sogar vom Preis her :-)

Hatte noch mehr in der engeren Auswahl - leztendlich hat mir die aber am besten gefallen :-)_


----------



## Rayon (21. November 2011)

bin auch auf der Suche nach ner neuen Uhr. Kann mich aber noch nicht so ganz entscheiden. Tendiere zu einer von CK für ca 300 &#8364;.

was mir wichtig ist, dass sie nicht Quarz ist, sondern Automatik. bin mir Quarz bisher nur schlecht gefahren bei 3 Uhren ca.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. November 2011)

Bei einem 300€ Budget gibt es schon gut Auswahl, aber halt nichts Neues mit Automatik. Wieso bist Du mit Quarz denn schlecht gefahren?


----------



## Alterac123 (21. November 2011)

Wenn ich eine Uhr kaufen würde, dann eine mit Silizium, die von sich selbst leuchtet.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2011)

Mainstream, ich trag nur Bling Bling




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (21. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein neues Haubememblem, weil nen Stein genau da eingeschlagen ist (Glück im Unglück *g*)



Alterac123 schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Uhr kaufen würde, dann eine mit Silizium, die von sich selbst leuchtet.


Setzen, 6!
Du meinst Tritium  

War lustig, als ich mein ACOG vom Zoll abholen durfte.
"Sind sie sich bewusst, dass das leicht radioaktiv ist?"
"Wofür wollen sie das verwenden?!"


----------



## H2OTest (21. November 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> "Wofür wollen sie das verwenden?!"



Als Fernrohr ...


----------



## Yugiwan1 (21. November 2011)

Das da:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das da:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sowie das da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (21. November 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Als Fernrohr ...



Das war denen auch klar, aber das ist nun wirklich kein gewöhnliches Zielfernrohr hier


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. November 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Ein neues Haubememblem, weil nen Stein genau da eingeschlagen ist (Glück im Unglück *g*)


Du kaufst ein originales Haubenemblem und nix mit Carbon oder anders farbigen Ecken? Langweilig - werde mir so etwas für meine beiden Dicken hier anfertigen lassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (21. November 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Meine neue Uhr ist vorhin angekommen - gefällt mir live genauso gut wie wie auf dem Bild von Amazon.
> 
> _



Sieht gut aus auch wenn ich auf diese silbernen Uhren nicht stehe. Vor allem guter Preis und Casio ist allgemein gut.


----------



## H2OTest (21. November 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Das war denen auch klar, aber das ist nun wirklich kein gewöhnliches Zielfernrohr hier



hmm warum ist es kein gewöhnliches?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. November 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich stand nur 30 Sekunden vor ner Bank um am Automaten Geld zu holen... unfassbar wie schnell die das machen, hab nichtmal wen gesehen.
> 
> 30€... puff.


Die Städte stellen für diesen Job nur noch Ninjas ein, drum werden die Tickets auch immer teurer.


----------



## Manowar (21. November 2011)

@Joker
Es musste jetzt erstmal fix Ersatz her, mit nem kaputtem Emblem fahr ich nicht rum!  
Das Carbongedöhns find ich hässlich.
Dein Emblem würde nett aussehen, wäre mir aber auch zu viel.
Das hier, könnte ich mir gut bei mir vorstellen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





H2OTest schrieb:


> hmm warum ist es kein gewöhnliches?



Wieviele Trijicon ACOGs in 4x32 hast du denn schon in Deutschland gesehen?
Wüsste auch nicht, dass es das inzwischen in Deutschland zu kaufen gäbe.


----------



## H2OTest (21. November 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wieviele Trijicon ACOGs in 4x32 hast du denn schon in Deutschland gesehen?
> Wüsste auch nicht, dass es das inzwischen in Deutschland zu kaufen gäbe.



hmm keins .. kann aber auch vllt daran legen das ich bisher nur zweimal in nem schützenverein wahr und ich glaube nicht, dass da leute mit ACOG's rumlaufen


----------



## Manowar (21. November 2011)

Wer sich so ein Teil kauft, ist einfach ein Nerd, fertig.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. November 2011)

*@ Manowår

*Das schwarze Fadenkreuz sieht ja auch Hammer aus. Gibt es die schon fertig, wenn ja wo?*
*


----------



## Manowar (21. November 2011)

Der M3 da ist von Vorsteiner, also vllt von denen.
Hab nie geschaut, obs die zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut wie immer ...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. November 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Hab nie geschaut, obs die zu kaufen gibt.


Aber ich jetzt: Ebay


----------



## Legendary (21. November 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Aber ich jetzt: Ebay



Nettes Teil, Item location: Vietnam 


Sowas müsste man in Deutschland etablieren, würden sich sicherlich genug Käufer finden.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. November 2011)

Würde aber denk ich mal Probleme mit dem Markenrecht geben, da ich mal stark davon ausgeh das BMW hier geschützt ist.


----------



## Tilbie (22. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Konnt nu doch nicht Wiederstwhen


----------



## Alterac123 (22. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NexxLoL (22. November 2011)

Meine neue PNS ist da!  auf dem Bild leider nur mit Standardschlauch, weil der Schlauchadapter für den Glasschlauch nicht geliefert wurde, wurde heute nachgeschickt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (22. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Diese Vorweihnachtszeit ist schlimm, erst Mitte November Geburtstag und 2 Wochen später schon Weihnachtsgeld...irgendwo muss die Kohle hin. :O Freu mich schon auf Filmabend heut ;D


----------



## EspCap (22. November 2011)

Neue Sneaker  Ob braun oder schwarz kommt noch auf, hab zur Auswahl mal beides bestellt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



IN WAAAAAAAAAAVES <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (22. November 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Bei einem 300€ Budget gibt es schon gut Auswahl, aber halt nichts Neues mit Automatik. Wieso bist Du mit Quarz denn schlecht gefahren?



Hab bereits jetzt die zweite Uhr innerhalb von 2 Jahren, die ich manchmal alle 20min., manchmal nur einmal am Tag nachstellen muss, da sie der ZEit hinterherhinkt (= zu langsam läuft).

Ich tendiere zu einer schlichten aber eleganten CK - Automatik, die sowohl gut zum Anzug als auch gut zu Freizeithemden etc. passt ;-)


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. November 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> Hab bereits jetzt die zweite Uhr innerhalb von 2 Jahren, die ich manchmal alle 20min., manchmal nur einmal am Tag nachstellen muss, da sie der ZEit hinterherhinkt (= zu langsam läuft).
> 
> Ich tendiere zu einer schlichten aber eleganten CK - Automatik, die sowohl gut zum Anzug als auch gut zu Freizeithemden etc. passt ;-)


Gerade Quartzuhren sind deutlich genauer, als reine Automatikuhren. Vielleicht mal eine mit einem Schweizer Uhrwerk nehmen. Welche CK soll es denn werden?


----------



## Rayon (23. November 2011)

http://www.amazon.de/Calvin-Klein-Herren-Armbanduhr-Postminimal-K7627161/dp/B002947PIK/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1322027707&sr=8-2-fkmr1 hatte ich im blick, seh aber grade, dass die Quarz ist. Also denkst du eher das liegt am Uhrwerk?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sollte morgen ankommen Otterbox macht einfach die besten Schutzhüllen. <3


----------



## Deanne (23. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein neuer Stoffbeutel für meine Sammlung.


----------



## Saji (23. November 2011)

Ich fasse mal die letzten zwei Tage zusammen. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Größe 49




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Uuuund:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Geiles Ding


----------



## Schrottinator (23. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich fasse mal die letzten zwei Tage zusammen. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War bestimmt nicht leicht welche in der passenden Größe zu finden. Ich habe 48,5 und kaufe generell, wenn ich überhaupt ein Paar finde, in das ich hinein passe.


----------



## Saji (23. November 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> War bestimmt nicht leicht welche in der passenden Größe zu finden. Ich habe 48,5 und kaufe generell, wenn ich überhaupt ein Paar finde, in das ich hinein passe.



Zufällig im Neckermann gesehen. Für 39,95 musste ich die einfach kaufen. ^^ Wer weiß wann ich mal wieder so günstig an schicke Schuhe komme.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. November 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de...07&sr=8-2-fkmr1 hatte ich im blick, seh aber grade, dass die Quarz ist. Also denkst du eher das liegt am Uhrwerk?


Klar liegt das am Uhrwerk. Die Uhr ist übrigens schön.


----------



## Rankaman (24. November 2011)

coole idee


----------



## Kamsi (24. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal was für meine Bildung


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2011)

_Die ersten beiden Sender sind wirklich Top - hatte ich einige Zeit auch mal.

/Edit : National Geographic natürlich nicht zu vergessen.
_


----------



## MasterXoX (24. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. November 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Klar liegt das am Uhrwerk. Die Uhr ist übrigens schön.



Wirklich schick. Die kommt auch bei mir in die engere Auswahl...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (24. November 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Die ersten beiden Sender sind wirklich Top - hatte ich einige Zeit auch mal._


Mir fehlt Animal Planet, da Sky den nicht mehr ausstrahlt. Zeigen die da noch die Tierpolizei? Das müssten 3 verschiedene Serien sein und die vermisse ich am Meisten. Da wurde immer gezeigt, wie die etliche Pits gerettet haben.


----------



## orkman (24. November 2011)

Skyrim ... gleich mal naechste woche anfangen


----------



## Manowar (25. November 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sieht mal wirklich sehr lecker aus.
Erzähl mal was von dem Ding.


----------



## Deanne (25. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am 19. Januar, einen Tag nach meinem Geburtstag. Und direkt bei mir um die Ecke. <3


----------



## Deathstyle (25. November 2011)

Hast du noch wen gefunden der mit dir hingeht, oder gehste jetzt tatsächlich alleine?


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (25. November 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Mir fehlt Animal Planet, da Sky den nicht mehr ausstrahlt. Zeigen die da noch die Tierpolizei? Das müssten 3 verschiedene Serien sein und die vermisse ich am Meisten. Da wurde immer gezeigt, wie die etliche Pits gerettet haben.



mir fehlt dafür rtl crime, sat 1 comedy und kabel 1 classics - entertain hat die 3 sender verloren


----------



## Rayon (25. November 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Klar liegt das am Uhrwerk. Die Uhr ist übrigens schön.



Hm gut, ja die Werd ich mir zu Weihnachten gönnen vom Weihnachtsgeld :-) Danke


----------



## EspCap (25. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die cK Uhr hab ich übrigens mal zur Ansicht bestellt... wenn sie mir gefällt, behalte ich sie. Morgen kann ich hoffentlich berichten


----------



## Rayon (25. November 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Die cK Uhr hab ich übrigens mal zur Ansicht bestellt... wenn sie mir gefällt, behalte ich sie. Morgen kann ich hoffentlich berichten



Find ich gut. Was ich hier losgerissen hab wieder. :-D


----------



## Legendary (25. November 2011)

Löl er bestellt sich einfach mal ne Uhr für 300 und wenn se gefällt behält er sie.  Ist wohl schon das Weihnachtsgeld gekommen 

Bin mal gespannt wieviel es wird diesmal. :O

Hab mir auch grad was geleistet wenn auch was kleines...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin schon gespannt wie er ist.


----------



## Konov (25. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt wie er ist.



Ganz nette Ideen dabei, musst aber den Schauspieler etwas mögen damit dir der Film gefallen kann.
Damit meine ich natürlich Bradley Cooper, nicht de Niro ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (25. November 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Sieht mal wirklich sehr lecker aus.
> Erzähl mal was von dem Ding.



Kann ich machen, wenn sie da sind ^^
Das sind die Clubsport Pedale von Fanatec.


----------



## Legendary (25. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ganz nette Ideen dabei, musst aber den Schauspieler etwas mögen damit dir der Film gefallen kann.
> Damit meine ich natürlich Bradley Cooper, nicht de Niro ^^


Film war definitiv gut gekauft, war begeistert vom Konzept des Films, den Schauspielern und den tollen Effekten. Besten Film seit Transformers 3 gesehen.


----------



## EspCap (26. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Löl er bestellt sich einfach mal ne Uhr für 300 und wenn se gefällt behält er sie.  Ist wohl schon das Weihnachtsgeld gekommen



Naja, "einfach mal" ist das nicht... ich hab ja schon länger geplant, eine neue Uhr zu kaufen. 
Und nein, leider gibt's kein Schüler-Weihnachtsgeld... könnte man aber ruhig mal einführen


----------



## Legendary (26. November 2011)

Hehe...ja kenn ich von anderen Anschaffungen, ich bin jemand der sich zwar immer das gute Zeug kauft aber ich warte oft bis es entweder günstiger wird oder irgendwelche Aktionen kommen...wie mit der Chiemsee Uhr letztens für 25 Euro.  Hab vorletztes Weihnachten auch ne Uhr für 200 Euro gekauft...gut nur das der Laden 50% auf alle Sachen gegeben hatte...da warens nur noch gut 100. <3 Schade, dass nur die Lederarmbänder immer so schnell kaputt gehen :/


----------



## Rayon (26. November 2011)

Ist mein erstes Weihnachtsgeld, nach ner vernünftigen Uhr such ich schon ewig, von daher gönn ich mir dieses Weihanchten mal selbst was ;-)


----------



## EspCap (26. November 2011)

So, die Uhr ist da. Sieht verdammt schick aus. Sogar noch deutlich besser als auf den Bildern. Wird behalten


----------



## Rayon (26. November 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> So, die Uhr ist da. Sieht verdammt schick aus. Sogar noch deutlich besser als auf den Bildern. Wird behalten



Danke, ich bestell mir die Uhr am 15. Dez. Wo hast du bestellt, was hast du bezahlt?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. November 2011)

+ Kopfweh/Kater
+ neuer Pulli


----------



## EspCap (26. November 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> Danke, ich bestell mir die Uhr am 15. Dez. Wo hast du bestellt, was hast du bezahlt?



Amazon, 260. Gerade noch rechtzeitig, gestern war sie schon auf 310.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (26. November 2011)

Airplay für meinen Marantz Vorstufe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Airplay funzt mit iPhone 4S nicht, da die Verbindung nach kurzer Zeit (ein paar Sekunden) komplett abreißt. Problem liegt übrigens beim iPhone 4S.  

Weiteres gibt es auch hier zu lesen.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (27. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hast du noch wen gefunden der mit dir hingeht, oder gehste jetzt tatsächlich alleine?



Ganz alleine geh ich! Und es ist mir EGAL!


----------



## Deathstyle (27. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ganz alleine geh ich! Und es ist mir EGAL!



Besser als garnicht hinzugehen. Aber da erinnerst du mich gerade daran das ich mir jetzt auch ne Karte für Pi bestelle, allerdings für Hannover.


----------



## Alterac123 (28. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (28. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein alter hat nen geschrotteten Akku... der ist hoffentlich besser. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (29. November 2011)

Ohne Limit ist empfehlenswert, hab ich letzte Woche auch auf BD gekauft.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2011)

knapp  7 &#8364; beim Cyber Monday, was will man mehr ? 

Außerdem find ich Bradley Cooper klasse.


----------



## Legendary (29. November 2011)

Ich hab 9 bei unserem örtlichen Elektronikmarkt gezahlt. Cyber Monday is eh fürn Arsch hab ich gesehen...nix gescheites dabei für mich :/ Die Fast and the Furious Compilation wär das einzige gewesen...wenn ich ned schon lange 4 Teile auf DVD und den neuen auf BD hätte -.-

Viel Spaß beim anschauen.


----------



## Manowar (30. November 2011)

Ich konnte jetzt auch nicht mehr widerstehen.. Skyrim :>


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Dezember 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich konnte jetzt auch nicht mehr widerstehen.. Skyrim :>





Nein, erst wenn man Ferien hat...

Nein, erst wenn alle Klausuren vorbei sind...

Okay, wenigstens nachdem Du für Bio gelernt hast...



...und jetzt installiere ich es gerade


----------



## orkman (1. Dezember 2011)

ne paysafecard 10 euro , nen reiskocher und Karl Marx Das Kapital Buch


----------



## EspCap (1. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pulsuhr zum laufen...


----------



## schneemaus (1. Dezember 2011)

Seit heute LoL auf meinem PC und keine Ahnung von gar nix. Das nervt mich grad so ein bisschen.


----------



## Manowar (1. Dezember 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Nein, erst wenn man Ferien hat...
> 
> Nein, erst wenn alle Klausuren vorbei sind...
> 
> ...



Aus dem Alter bin ich doch schon ne kleine Weile raus 
Hatte nur gedacht, dass ich mich bis Diablo3, mit BF3 beschäftigen könnte.
Und da BF3 doch leider eher kurzweilig ist, musste was anderes her.

Ich ärger mich nen bissl, dass ich Skyrim nicht sofort gekauft hab *g*


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Dezember 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich ärger mich nen bissl, dass ich Skyrim nicht sofort gekauft hab *g*



Wieso? Hast doch nichts verpasst^^


----------



## orkman (1. Dezember 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Seit heute LoL auf meinem PC und keine Ahnung von gar nix. Das nervt mich grad so ein bisschen.



meld dich , ich kanns dir erklaeren ...via pn , ts oder so


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Dezember 2011)

Ein Kopf Eisbergsalat, eine Tüte Möhren, eine Zucchini, zwei Gläser Pesto, eine Packung Spülmaschinentabs und zwei Träger Hohes C.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. Dezember 2011)

Teile aus der Cybermonday Aktion + 3 BDs aus der 4 für 30 Aktion und ein bissl Lesestoff:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Bild


_
In meinem Himmel & The Road - wirklich super Filme..aber gut..das brauch ich dir wohl nicht zu sagen :-)

_


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. Dezember 2011)

Da Eltern natürlich auch ein Verpflichtung bezüglich Weihnachten haben, trudelten die ersten Geschenke heute auch ein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*@painschkes*

Das hoffe ich, denn es waren diesmal alles Blindkäufe.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Da Eltern natürlich auch ein Verpflichtung bezüglich Weihnachten haben, trudelten die ersten Geschenke heute auch ein:



Magst du mich adoptieren ?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Du wüsstest was meine Frau dieses Jahr bekommt, dann würdest Du mich fragen, ob ich Dich heirate.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Wenn Du wüsstest was meine Frau dieses Jahr bekommt, dann würdest Du mich fragen, ob ich Dich heirate.



Ne die Ehe zieht ein paar Verpflichtungen mit sich 

Also magst du mich nun adoptieren - ich bin ganz pflegeleicht


----------



## win3ermute (2. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute bei Aldi: Externe USB 3.0-Festplatte mit 2 TB für 80,- Euro.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. Dezember 2011)

Nein mir reichen 2 Kinder und ein störrischer Hund.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich bin ganz pflegeleicht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (2. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zwar noch nicht angekommen aber schon bestellt :-)


----------



## BlizzLord (2. Dezember 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht aus als ob sich das Ding wenn man kurz weg schaut transformiert und dich von hinten anfällt. :X


----------



## vollmi (2. Dezember 2011)

Gestern angekommen und gleich eingebaut. Verdammt rennt das Notebook jetzt schnell.
Kompilate dauern nur noch einen Bruchteil der Zeit die sie vorher den Rechner lahmgelegt haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. Dezember 2011)

Wenn die Teile nur nicht so sauteuer wären.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Dezember 2011)

Erkältung. Will jemand Schleim? -.-


----------



## vollmi (2. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Wenn die Teile nur nicht so sauteuer wären.



Lohnt sich aber. Bin mir der Arbeit viel schneller fertig und hab so mehr zeit für Buffed


----------



## LeWhopper (2. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Erkältung. Will jemand Schleim? -.-



Ich hätte auch was abzugeben^^


----------



## H2OTest (2. Dezember 2011)

falls große NAchfrage besteht, mir gehts genauso ...


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2011)

Ein Gewissen!


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Dezember 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Kann ich machen, wenn sie da sind ^^



Die Clubsport Pedale sind echt der Hammer 
Man merkt richtig die Qualität, die man unter den Füßen hat 
Und man kann echt alles perfekt abstimmen


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Wenn die Teile nur nicht so sauteuer wären.



Kinder ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Element Pulli + Clepto Boxershort, davon gibt es aber kein Foto o


----------



## Gutgore (2. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Wenn die Teile nur nicht so sauteuer wären.


na so sauteuer sind die nicht mehr . Werden immer billiger


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Dezember 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Aus dem Alter bin ich doch schon ne kleine Weile raus
> Hatte nur gedacht, dass ich mich bis Diablo3, mit BF3 beschäftigen könnte.
> Und da BF3 doch leider eher kurzweilig ist, musste was anderes her.
> 
> Ich ärger mich nen bissl, dass ich Skyrim nicht sofort gekauft hab *g*




Vlt hast Du mich falsch verstanden, das war von mir selbst an mich selbst gestellt, ich brauche ja nicht zu erwähnen wie einnehmen Skyrim sein kann  Oder meintest Du Schule generell?





B2t:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (2. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Thiiiiiiis &#9829; &#9829; &#9829;
und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (2. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kinder ?



Fast richtig, er meint SSDs...ist aber nur ein kleiner Unterschied zu Kindern.


Die 240er war bestimmt ned grad günstig...da kann ich noch paar Jahre warten bis ne 300er bezahlbar (70-80 €) wird. 

BTT: Dickes Gehalt mit Weihnachtsgeld und schon paar Ideen was ich damit mach: neuer Tower, etc.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Dezember 2011)

Karten für




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ich freu mich wie ein Schneekönig =)


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. Dezember 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Fast richtig, er meint SSDs..*.ist aber nur ein kleiner Unterschied zu Kindern.*


Du hast ja keine Ahnung was Kinder kosten.


----------



## H2OTest (2. Dezember 2011)

bis 18 ca 140k €


----------



## Legendary (2. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Du hast ja keine Ahnung was Kinder kosten.



Mit dem Satz habe ich nur Olli veralbert.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. Dezember 2011)

War mir klar, war ja auch nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## BlizzLord (3. Dezember 2011)

So falsch ist der Vergleich gar nicht! 

SSD's haben kleine Größen. Check!
Sie sind schnell. Check!
Und sauteuer. Check!
Und sie machen verdammt Spaß wenn man mal eins hat. Check!
(Nein ich habe kein Kind dafür aber trotzdem ne ganze Herde am Hals. :>)

Seht ihr fast das gleiche!
Erbsenzähler


----------



## H2OTest (3. Dezember 2011)

bist du kindergärtner?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. Dezember 2011)

Habe zwei neue (gebrauchte) Vitrinen geholt. Dann kam der Rest vom Cybermonday, etwas für die Arbeit und BDs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alterac123 (3. Dezember 2011)

Steuersparerklärung hört sich ja interessant an xD


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. Dezember 2011)

Programm ist sehr gut, benutze ich jedes Jahr.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



18,XX &#8364; bei Amazon 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und mal wieder ein wenig neue Musik von Florence & the Machine, ebenfalls von Amazon und nur 4,00 &#8364; (allerdings MP3-Download).


----------



## Olliruh (3. Dezember 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Mit dem Satz habe ich nur Olli veralbert.


----------



## Meriane (3. Dezember 2011)

Ein neuer Anzug + Hemd + Krawatte

Mein Hugo Boss Anzug ist mir zu teuer um mich damit zu besaufen, jetzt hab ich nen günstigeren

Dann noch MW3 und Skyrim.
Das merkwürdige ist dass MW3 auf meinem Laptop läuft....
das ist ein thinkpad edge e320, der hat nichtmal ne richtige GraKa sondern nur ne Intel hd 3000


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dito!


----------



## EspCap (3. Dezember 2011)

Neue Schlafanzughose




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ein paar Dosen davon 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. Dezember 2011)

Weiter geht es mit Weihnachtsgeschenken Teil 2 für die Kids:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (4. Dezember 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Neue Schlafanzughose
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woher? :O  
Vllt. gibt's da auch eine Mountain-Dew Quelle <3



JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Weiter geht es mit Weihnachtsgeschenken Teil 2 für die Kids:



Wie? Die bringt nicht der Weihnachtsmann?   .....


----------



## iShock (4. Dezember 2011)

so viel lego o_o


*neid*


----------



## orkman (4. Dezember 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> so viel lego o_o
> 
> 
> *neid*



die bauen sich zuhause sicher ne kleine stadt zusammen ... ich frag mich echt ob er net fuer die mafia oder so arbeitet ... soviele Bluerays in ne woche , wann schaut er die ? und wann zoggt er ? ich meine , wir sind hier in nem gamerforum , da denk ich mal dass er auch wow oder so spielt 
das geschenk fuer die frau wurd ja noch net verraten ...da kann man sich das mit dem heiraten dann nomma ueberlegen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. Dezember 2011)

Warum sollte ich für die Mafia arbeiten? Derzeit kaufe ich aber tatsächlich mehr BDs, als ich schauen kann. Ist aber jedes Jahr so, da gerade vor Weihnachten etliche Neu-VÖs und Angebote liegen. 

Ach und das Geschenk für meine Frau ist wirklich sehr geil.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Dezember 2011)

Wie oft sich hier schon über Jokers Beruf unterhalten wurde, ist auch herrlich. Ist doch schön, dass er genug Geld hat, um sich Filme, die er offensichtlich sammelt, kaufen zu können. Meine beste Freundin hat während ihrer Ausbildung auch einen Haufen DVDs und BDs angesammelt und hatte nicht immens viel Geld.

Ist eigentlich irgendjemand mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass Jokers Frau eventuell auch einer Arbeit nachgeht? Wenn ja, müssen die beiden ja nicht abartig viel Geld verdienen, aber mit zwei "durchschnittlichen" Gehältern geht halt schon sehr viel. Und falls Joker der Alleinverdiener ist, gönne ich es ihm auch, denn für das, was er heute verdient, hat er sicherlich nicht wenig gearbeitet 


BTT: Ne König der Löwen Tasse und ein süßes Kuh-Stofftier, waren meine Nikolausgeschenke von meiner Mutter, ich hab sie nur gestern schon bekommen, weil ich ihr für Nikolaus ein Kochbuch (sammelt sie) gekauft hab und ihr das gestern schon gegeben hab ^-^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. Dezember 2011)

*@Schneemaus*

Danke!



iShock schrieb:


> so viel lego o_o


Nein, zuviel Lego trifft es eher. Von daher haben wir beschlossen, dass ein ganzer Teil für später weggelegt wird. Wird ja glücklicherweise nicht schlecht das Zeug.


----------



## EspCap (4. Dezember 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Woher? :O
> Vllt. gibt's da auch eine Mountain-Dew Quelle <3



Amazon  Aber Mountain Dew gibt's hier an jeder besseren Tankstelle... Dr Pepper leider nicht :/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Dezember 2011)

Soooo...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+Duschzeugs
+Gutscheine
+Bargeld, ne Menge Bargeld *-* 

Da lohnen sich Geburtstage doch richtig


----------



## Tilbie (4. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is grade im Steam-Deal


----------



## Reflox (4. Dezember 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> so viel lego o_o
> 
> 
> *neid*



... Vorallem Lego Atlantis! Boah, wenns das gegeben hätte, als ich klein war, dann hätte ich alles voller Lego Atlantis! Ich habe mir doch immer U-Boote gewünscht, für meinen unterirdischen Hafen! 

B2T:

Am 26. beim Cousin abholen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe meine Verwandten x)


----------



## H2OTest (4. Dezember 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Amazon  Aber Mountain Dew gibt's hier an jeder besseren Tankstelle... Dr Pepper leider nicht :/



also bei meinem real gibt es beides


----------



## EspCap (4. Dezember 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> also bei meinem real gibt es beides



Wh00t? Gestern hat auch einer behauptet, Kaufland hätte Old Spice. Bei uns hat weder Kaufland, Rewe noch Edeka oder sonst ein Laden das ganze US-Zeug :/


----------



## Elda (5. Dezember 2011)

Bei uns im Real gibts auch Dr.Pepper, Mountain Dew und seit neustem AriZona Ice tea.

b2t: Schoko Weihnachstmann!


----------



## Königmarcus (5. Dezember 2011)

neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr schönes Livealbum verschiedener Hamburger Künstler. von der damaligen "weihnachts-session" '99




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(Pioneer X-HM 50-K)


----------



## Firun (5. Dezember 2011)

Verdammt coole Serie, schaue gerade die zweite Staffel auf FOX.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (5. Dezember 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Verdammt coole Serie, schaue gerade die zweite Staffel auf FOX.



Welche Serie?


----------



## Manowar (5. Dezember 2011)

Rechtsklick und die URL anschauen 

The walking dead.
Ich schaus auch gerne, aber ich würde keinem von denen zutrauen, wirklich zu überleben.  
Nur schade, dass schon Winterpause ist.. 

Ich hab auch was neues.. nen tierischen Hals auf den Leiter vom Fitnessstudio. Der Blödkopp soll endlich mal im hohen Bogen rausfliegen -_-


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Dezember 2011)

Ach was Shane ist Taff der überlebt! ^^ 
aber ich tippe mehr auf Glenn.


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Dezember 2011)

Bin gerade mit meinem neuen Smartphone online. Eigentlich voll praktisch  Liege nämlich krank im Bett, so ein scheiß^^


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Dezember 2011)

Peter Maffay - Tattoos

Nur gekauft für die 2010er Version von Sonne in der Nacht. 

N Album für 5 Euro...fand ich toll^^


----------



## heinzelmännchen (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mirn n neues Headset gekauft.

Ein ganz neues Klangerlebnis  Sennheiser macht wirklich gute Kopfhörer, ich höre Sachen in einigen Liedern, die ich vorher nicht gehört habe, zB das jemand ne Tür
öffnet und während der Aufname in den Saal kommt ^^

Gleich mal paar Leute im Skype nerven und fragen, wie ich klinge^^

Sennheiser PC 230


----------



## Tilbie (6. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (6. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cybermondy und Nikolaus sei danke beide bezahlbar


----------



## Legendary (6. Dezember 2011)

Nikolausi war fleißig heute... 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lustig dabei: Das neue Album von Korn kostet bei Saturn (in HH zumindest) in der Limited Edition 14,99 und in der normalen 17,99 €


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Dezember 2011)

Das Album der Dropkick Murphys ist obergeil!


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Dezember 2011)

Muss ich zustimmen. Es ist sogar mittlerweile mein persönlicher Favorit. Obwohl ich zur Zeit nur noch am Fiddlers Green suchten bin. ^^


----------



## Nathil (6. Dezember 2011)

Rüffel vom Proff vorm gesammten lesesaal *in Boden schäm*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Dezember 2011)

Nachdem ich die ganze Sammlung von Flogging Molly hab, muss ich mir nen auch mal die Dropkick Murphys anhören  Einige Songs kennt man ja (The State of  Massachusetts, Johhny I Hardly Know Ya und We're Shipping up to Boston) .


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Dezember 2011)

Nathil schrieb:


> Rüffel vom Proff vorm gesammten lesesaal *in Boden schäm*



Was hast du denn böses gemacht?


----------



## Deanne (7. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Diese formschöne Tasche, passend zum User-Titel.



Nathil schrieb:


> Rüffel vom Proff vorm gesammten lesesaal *in Boden schäm*



Bist du Erstsemester oder warum schämst du dich noch wegen sowas?


----------



## Alux (7. Dezember 2011)

Verspätetes Nikolauspräsent




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Dezember 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Verspätetes Nikolauspräsent



Schmeckt sehr gut


----------



## Alux (7. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schmeckt sehr gut



I know


----------



## Manowar (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich find diese Welle gerade toll ^^

Es gibt momentan viele Whiskeys wo Gläser bei sind.
Hab jetzt deswegen 6 verschiedene Flaschen hier


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Helghast Edition - 39,99€ von WoV - da musste ich dann endlich zuschlagen
Red Scorpion Steel - 15,99€ von WoV
Adele - Live at the Royal Albert Hall - 14,90€ von cdwow.net
Hangover 2 - 9,99€ von redcoon.de
iPad 2 (64GB / 3G) - Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Frau


----------



## orkman (8. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Helghast Edition - 39,99€ von WoV - da musste ich dann endlich zuschlagen



world of video ? wenn ja ... hab gerade nachgesehen und keine helghast edition da gefunden 

und jetzt wissen wa ja endlich was deine frau kriegt ... ich haette eher auf was bling bling gesetzt


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2011)

iPad verschenken ist eine schöne Idee 

Meine Uhr (die cK) geht erstmal wieder zurück. Habe entdeckt, warum die nach der Nacht immer mehrere Stunden nachgeht. Das Zifferblatt ist so kaputt, dass der Stundenzeiger am Sekundenzeiger der Chronographen-Zeiger hängen bleibt. Das muss man auch erst mal hinbekommen O_o

Aber immerhin, Amazon schickt mir Ersatz und zahlt sogar die 10 Euro, die die Anpassung des Armbands beim Juwelier gekostet hat. Ich weiß schon, warum ich Amazon mag


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Dezember 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> world of video ? wenn ja ... hab gerade nachgesehen und keine helghast edition da gefunden


Das Angebot war in der letzten Woche und auf dvdtiefpreise verlinkt. Von daher wird da wohl nix mehr zu holen sein.



orkman schrieb:


> ... ich haette eher auf was bling bling gesetzt


Hätte Sie extra haben können, aber wollte sie nicht. 



EspCap schrieb:


> iPad verschenken ist eine schöne Idee


Find ich auch!


----------



## Legendary (8. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> iPad 2 (64GB / 3G) - Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Frau



Wie immer - FREAK!   Gleich das dickste von allen gekauft.  Aber isn schönes Teil, da wird sie sich sicher freuen.


Sag mal wie isn der Red? Bin letztens vorm BR Regal gestanden und wollte schon fast zuschlagen...hab mich dann aber doch eher für was anderes entschieden.

EDIT: Ach hoppla hab das mit dem anderen Red verwechselt...der mit Bruce Willis. Aber den kennste ja sicherlich auch. ^.^


----------



## Kamsi (8. Dezember 2011)

der red mit willis und co ist cool 

witzig und viel action


----------



## orkman (8. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> der red mit willis und co ist cool
> 
> witzig und viel action



/sign ... die szene mit dem auto aussteigen und dem gleichzeitig schiessen is einfach nur hammer 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IKxpdWYIp3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Dezember 2011)

Am Geilsten ist die Szene am Containerhafen mit dem Stoffhasen von Malkovich.


----------



## Legendary (8. Dezember 2011)

Ok habt mich überzeugt, der wird als nächstes gekauft.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Engel+Joe - Super Film, ganz klare Kaufempfehlung. 
Wie Feuer und Flamme hab ich mir besser vorgestellt. :/


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Dezember 2011)

Ganz eklige Entzündung im Ohr. Als wäre der rechte Lautsprecher eines Fernsehers kaputt, so hör ich 
Und richtig richtig riiichtig eklig was ich da mitn Wattestäbchen rausgeholt hab bääh


----------



## iShock (8. Dezember 2011)

also die geschichte mit dem wattestäbchen kommt mir sehr bekannt vor 

Hab eine Socke voll Schokolade + Butterspekulatius (verspätetes nikolaus geschenk muahhaha  )


----------



## schneemaus (9. Dezember 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ganz eklige Entzündung im Ohr. Als wäre der rechte Lautsprecher eines Fernsehers kaputt, so hör ich
> Und richtig richtig riiichtig eklig was ich da mitn Wattestäbchen rausgeholt hab bääh



Geh um Gottes Willen nicht mit Wattestäbchen in deinen Gehörgang, du verstopfst den nur noch mehr. Mir ist das mal blöderweise mit Ohropax passiert, dass ich nachts aufgewacht bin und quasi ein Pfropf am Trommelfell klebte, den ich dann, dank Wochenende, im Notdienst der HNO-Klinik abgesaugt bekam, weil ich auch ziemliche Schmerzen dabei hatte.

Höchstens zum Arzt und Ohrentropfen verschreiben lassen, wenn du unbedingt selbst was machen möchtest, besorg dir in der Apotheke ein paar 5ml-Spritzen, füll die mit lauwarmem Wasser und spül dir damit langsam (!!) die Ohren aus. Aber bloß nicht mit Wattestäbchen! Die sind für die Ohrmuschel gedacht (das außenrum) und absolut nicht für den Gehörgang.

BTT: Augenringe.


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Dezember 2011)

Aber ich hab das sonst immer gemacht mit Wattestäbchen 
Ohrentropfen habe ich schon verschrieben bekommen  Das tat übrigens aber irgendwie richtig gut als ich da so etwas blutig und total schleimiges (wie Nasenrotze) mitn Wattestäbchen rausgeholt hab^^
Hab ich zwar schonmal gelesen dass das nicht so gut sein soll wenn man mitn Wattestäbchen in den Gehörgang geht aber, ich tus trotzdem^^
Aber diesmal berücksichtige ich es, wenn dus sagst


----------



## win3ermute (9. Dezember 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Aber ich hab das sonst immer gemacht mit Wattestäbchen



Jeder Ohrenarzt wird Dir sagen, daß Ohrenstäbchen prima für die Reinigung elektrischer Geräte und so sind - aber nix im Gehörgang zu suchen haben! Damit schiebst Du den Scheiss nur schön tief rein, was früher oder später immer zu unangenehmen Verstopfungen führt. 
Der Tip von der Schneemaus ist da besser: Langsam mit Wasser spülen statt rumpümpeln!


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Dezember 2011)

Es ist aber auch schwer keine Wattestächen zu nutzen dieses Gefühl beim "rumpoppeln" im Ohr.
Fast so gut wie Sex.


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Dezember 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch schwer keine Wattestächen zu nutzen dieses Gefühl beim "rumpoppeln" im Ohr.
> Fast so gut wie Sex.



Oh ja erst recht wenn es davor so verführerisch juckt


----------



## schneemaus (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich geb's ja zu, es tut gut, wenn man wirklich was rausholt oder wenn's im Ohr juckt, ja. Aber gesund ist es auf keinen Fall. Das ist eine Manipulation des Gehörgangs und wie win3ermute und ich auch schon gesagt haben, ist der Nebeneffekt das Problem: Früher oder später schiebst du dir nen Pfropf ans Trommelfell - und das schmerzt und du hörst auf dem Ohr fast nix. Unschöne Geschichte, die dann beim HNO-Arzt oder in der Klinik abgesaugt werden muss.


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hör echt richtig gedämpft aufm rechten Ohr^^ War bis jetzt auch nur beim Hausarzt 
Aber heute mach ich mir einen Termin beim HNO 

btw.

Einen Schokobrunnen zu Weihnachten fürn Freund


----------



## Velynn (9. Dezember 2011)

Neue Stiefel, geben schön warm, aber die müssen noch eingelaufen werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neues Schilet, ja auch für den Winter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neuer Faltenrock.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Capparc (9. Dezember 2011)

Klingt zwar jetzt witzig ... ist aber so! 

Hatte heute Morgen ein paar Bewerbungsgespräche und habe daher in der Firma etwas Neues bekommen. "Ein Lehrling"
Mal schauen, wielange dieses Geschenk der Firma erhalten bleibt. 

In dem Sinne ...


----------



## Saalia (9. Dezember 2011)

Azubis sind super, grad die neuen, die freuen sich noch so richtig über die scheiß arbeiten auf die man keinen bock hat ^^

Und frischen kaffee hab ich auch immer :-D 

On topic

Leider nix, obwohl in kauflaune :-( 

Ubd ich finde kein geschenk für meinen vater :-(


----------



## Capparc (9. Dezember 2011)

> Und ich finde kein geschenk für meinen vater :-(



Kann dir da die Seite von Jochen Schweizer empfehlen.


In dem Sinne ...


----------



## schneemaus (9. Dezember 2011)

Oder aber auch yomoy.de, was ich letztens schon wem anders vorgeschlagen hatte, toller Shop mit Geschenken für Leute, bei denen man einfach nicht weiß, was man ihnen schenken soll.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. Dezember 2011)

Eine neue schwarze Patrone für meinen Drucker! Wuuhuuu!


----------



## Alux (9. Dezember 2011)

Endlich war die Post da




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Außerdem noch ne Kleinigkeit für einen aus der Klasse weil wir wichteln, Fan Shops sind schon praktisch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Dezember 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> Azubis sind super, grad die neuen, die freuen sich noch so richtig über die scheiß arbeiten auf die man keinen bock hat ^^
> 
> Und frischen kaffee hab ich auch immer :-D


Wenn das bei Euch wirklich so läuft, dann hast Du keine Ahnung von Menschenführung und/ oder Ihr seid Ihr ein schlechter Ausbildungsbetrieb.


----------



## Deanne (9. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Moustache-Tattoo! ^^

Sinnlos, ich weiß, aber Wette verloren und für lau bekommen.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Dezember 2011)

autsch - wtf ?


----------



## Saalia (9. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Wenn das bei Euch wirklich so läuft, dann hast Du keine Ahnung von Menschenführung und/ oder Ihr seid Ihr ein schlechter Ausbildungsbetrieb.



Ich hab selbst in diesem betrieb gelernt und weiss schon was die jungs wissen müssen, und kaffee bringt der prakti immer von sich aus mit ^^

Der tipp mit yomoy.de war gut, nun kriegt er einen candy grabber :-) danke!


----------



## Deanne (9. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> autsch - wtf ?



Ja, tat richtig gut weh. Und das ständige Gurgeln mit Alkohol war auch sehr angenehm.


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Dezember 2011)

nee neue Mütze sowie die zweite und dritte staffel breaking bad 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (9. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ja, tat richtig gut weh. Und das ständige Gurgeln mit Alkohol war auch sehr angenehm.



Warum man sowas dann macht, ist mir ein Rätsel! Wette hin oder her.


----------



## Alterac123 (9. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ja, tat richtig gut weh. Und das ständige Gurgeln mit Alkohol war auch sehr angenehm.



Bleibt das jetzt für immer?


----------



## Deanne (9. Dezember 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Bleibt das jetzt für immer?



Ne, in der Lippe bleicht sowas meist nach 1-2 Jahren aus.

@Konov:

Ich habe mit meinem Tättowierer gewettet und löse meine Einsätze auch ein. Hätte ich die Wette gewonnen, wäre ich jetzt der neue Besitzer seines Mac-Books. Wettschulden sind Ehrenschulden und der Spaß ist in ein paar Jahren eh wieder ausgeblichen. Und es sieht sowieso keiner. Was ist schon dabei? 
Andere Leute rauchen, da frage ich mich auch, was das bringen soll, wenn es nicht schmeckt und nur krank macht.


----------



## Konov (9. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ne, in der Lippe bleicht sowas meist nach 1-2 Jahren aus.
> 
> @Konov:
> 
> ...



Gut, das muss natürlich jeder selber wissen. Ich hätts nicht gemacht


----------



## Deanne (9. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Gut, das muss natürlich jeder selber wissen. Ich hätts nicht gemacht



Naja, wenn man bereits Tattoos an sichtbaren Stellen hat, hat man dazu ein ganz anderes Verhältnis. Da ist sowas Kleinscheiss.


----------



## Merianna (9. Dezember 2011)

Weihnachtsgeschenke für den Sohnemann gerade gekommen und sogar noch gut Geld gespart dabei so muss das sein


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Dezember 2011)

Merianna schrieb:


> Weihnachtsgeschenke für den Sohnemann gerade gekommen und sogar noch gut Geld gespart dabei so muss das sein



Willst du meine mama sein :O ?


----------



## Merianna (9. Dezember 2011)

Nee lass mal 
bin mit Papa sein schon genug beschäftigt


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Dezember 2011)

oh entschuldige, da habe ich den forennamen falsch interpretiert 

edit: gutes geschenk btw. mein papa war damals ein held für mich als er mir ein SuperNintendo besorgt hatte^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Dezember 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> Ich hab selbst in diesem betrieb gelernt und weiss schon was die jungs wissen müssen ...


Das meinte ich damit auch gar nicht.


----------



## Alterac123 (9. Dezember 2011)

Sieht aber potthässlich aus und ich würde meinen Körper nicht so behandeln aber jeder wie ers will


----------



## Deanne (9. Dezember 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> ich würde meinen Körper nicht so behandeln aber jeder wie ers will



Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten, damit kann ich leben, aber dass ich deshalb schlecht mit meinem Körper umgehe, ist Käse, ganz im Gegenteil, ich bin sogar sehr gesundheitsbewusst.

Und Tattoos habe ich eh schon mehrere, insofern macht das den Braten eh nicht mehr fett. Wenn man ziemlich tättowiert ist, ist die Hemmschwelle bei einer Stelle, die man nicht mal sieht, ziemlich gering.

Mein Körper hat den Spaß in spätestens einem Jahr wieder abgebaut, Raucherlunge oder Leberschaden bsw. machen noch jahrelang Freude. In diesem Sinne mache ich mir um meine Gesundheit keine Sorgen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Dezember 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> oh entschuldige, da habe ich den forennamen falsch interpretiert
> 
> edit: gutes geschenk btw. mein papa war damals ein held für mich als er mir ein SuperNintendo besorgt hatte^^



Du?  [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFlcqWQVVuU[/youtube]


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Dezember 2011)

das ist ja ein N64, ich rede aber vom SNES


----------



## Kamsi (9. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WOVscrf52o0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



fisher ist zu jung der kann es nicht kennen


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Dezember 2011)

AC: Revelations CE geschenkt bekommen \o/


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Dezember 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich geb's ja zu, es tut gut, wenn man wirklich was rausholt oder wenn's im Ohr juckt, ja. Aber gesund ist es auf keinen Fall. Das ist eine Manipulation des Gehörgangs und wie win3ermute und ich auch schon gesagt haben, ist der Nebeneffekt das Problem: Früher oder später schiebst du dir nen Pfropf ans Trommelfell - und das schmerzt und du hörst auf dem Ohr fast nix. Unschöne Geschichte, die dann beim HNO-Arzt oder in der Klinik abgesaugt werden muss.



Naja ich schieb mir das Ding ja nicht meilenweit rein(Oh Gott das klingt so falsch...).
Nur so am Eingang einfach wegen dem Gefühl die Gefahr nehm ich ehrlich gesagt auf mich.


*No Risk no fun. Das ist mein Motto *
!!!

Oh ich habe Dungeon Defenders neu um nicht dem Spam zu erliegen. :X


----------



## Saji (9. Dezember 2011)

"Arbeitskleidung". Ein langärmliges Shirt und eine Krawatte kann man ja kaum als solches bezeichnen. Hoffentlich bekomme ich nächste Woche noch die dazu passenden Hemden und den wenigstens noch ein oder zwei Shirts. ^^


----------



## Legendary (9. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten, damit kann ich leben, aber dass ich deshalb schlecht mit meinem Körper umgehe, ist Käse, ganz im Gegenteil, ich bin sogar sehr gesundheitsbewusst.
> 
> Und Tattoos habe ich eh schon mehrere, insofern macht das den Braten eh nicht mehr fett. Wenn man ziemlich tättowiert ist, ist die Hemmschwelle bei einer Stelle, die man nicht mal sieht, ziemlich gering.
> 
> Mein Körper hat den Spaß in spätestens einem Jahr wieder abgebaut, Raucherlunge oder Leberschaden bsw. machen noch jahrelang Freude. In diesem Sinne mache ich mir um meine Gesundheit keine Sorgen.



Ist das nicht so, dass diese schwarze Farbe nicht krebserregend ist? Oder hat sich das in den letzten Jahren verbessert, was das angeht? Ich mein...soll jeder für sich selbst entscheiden aber ich würde mir Tatoos aus einigen Gründen nicht stechen lassen. Ist teilweise sogar schon so, dass ich wieder cool bin weil ich weder ein Tatoo noch ein Piercing habe.


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für das Schwesterherz zu Weihnachten bestellt

und wenn Vaddern bald ihr das




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ordert gönne ich mir ein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




An die Anti-Apple Fraktion: 



Spoiler



Wir scheissen weder Geld noch sind wir Apple Hipster, ich hab gerackert wie ein Affe und verpulver das jetzt auch!


----------



## tear_jerker (10. Dezember 2011)

na dann beeil dich mal mit dem kaufen des iphones, unter umständen kannst du es in deutschland bald nicht mehr kaufen  und was das ipad angeht: An deiner stelle würde ich aufs überarbeitete samsung tablet warten, das ist sieger bei stiftung warentest in der kategorie tablets, aber ich schätze da zählt auch präferenz


----------



## Legendary (10. Dezember 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> na dann beeil dich mal mit dem kaufen des iphones, unter umständen kannst du es in deutschland bald nicht mehr kaufen



Warum? :O


----------



## Kamsi (10. Dezember 2011)

http://www.mactechnews.de/news/index/Apple-unterliegt-Motorola-vor-Gericht--Verkaufsverbot-des-iPhones-theoretisch-moglich-151801.html


----------



## Legendary (10. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich jetzt sage, dass das Apple ganz recht geschieht werd ich ausgebuht.  

Find ich eine korrekte Antwort auf Samsungs Pleite bei den Verhandlungen gegen Apple, mehr sag ich dazu ned.


----------



## EspCap (10. Dezember 2011)

Ach was. Apple war auch schon mal so weit mit einem Verkaufsverbot für das Galaxy Tab 10.1 und tada - es wird immer noch verkauft. Trivialpatente gehören einfach abgeschafft. Und ja, ich weis, hier geht es um einen Patentanspruch auf GPRS. Aber wer alles auf Sachen Ansprüche erhebt auf die er eigentlich nicht wirklich welche hat ist in dieser Branche ja auch abartig. Samsung, Motorola, Apple und alle anderen sind da aber absolut gleich schlimm.

Ich erinnere an diese altbekannte Grafik:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (10. Dezember 2011)

Geht das Apple Geheule wieder los 
Boah Leute, wünsche angenehmes Wochenende


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Dezember 2011)

So, alles bestellt  


Dazu noch für mich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (10. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eeeeek! Ich finds geil!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (10. Dezember 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ... und was das ipad angeht: An deiner stelle würde ich aufs überarbeitete samsung tablet warten, das ist sieger bei stiftung warentest in der kategorie tablets, aber ich schätze da zählt auch präferenz


Nicht das überarbeitet Samsung Tablet ist Testsieger, sondern das normale 10.1. Der Nachfolger soll auch nur aufgrund des Verkaufsverbots eine optische Anpassung für Deutschland erfahren haben. Wenn man sich aber mal anschaut, wieso es Testsieger geworden ist, dann bestätigt das nur wieder meine Meinung bzgl. Stiftung Warentest. Beim Display holte Samsung ein paar berechtigte Punkte mehr, verlor hingegen welche bei der Akkuleistung. Aber wie kann man bitte ein iPad 2 mit 64GB + 3G gegen ein Samsung Tablet mit 16GB antreten lassen und den Mehrpreis muckieren? Ohne Worte, denn bei soviel "objektiver Testerei" fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein.


----------



## tear_jerker (10. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Nicht das überarbeitet Samsung Tablet ist Testsieger, sondern das normale 10.1. Der Nachfolger soll auch nur aufgrund des Verkaufsverbots eine optische Anpassung für Deutschland erfahren haben. Wenn man sich aber mal anschaut, wieso es Testsieger geworden ist, dann bestätigt das nur wieder meine Meinung bzgl. Stiftung Warentest. Beim Display holte Samsung ein paar berechtigte Punkte mehr, verlor hingegen welche bei der Akkuleistung. Aber wie kann man bitte ein iPad 2 mit 64GB + 3G gegen ein Samsung Tablet mit 16GB antreten lassen und den Mehrpreis muckieren? Ohne Worte, denn bei soviel "objektiver Testerei" fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein.



ist ein berechtigter kritikpunkt, dennoch würde ich nicht sagen das samsung deswegen gewonnen hat. es stehen das deutlich bessere display des samsung gegen 30min mehr akkulaufzeit des ipad. ich denke nicht das am ende wirklich der preis entschieden hat. bei amazon kosten beide mit gleichen tech. details in etwa gleich viel. dennoch bleibt der eben gennante punkt und 30min akkulaufzeit sind bei 8 stunden besser zu verschmerzen als ein schlechteres display


----------



## JokerofDarkness (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass Samsung deshalb gewonnen hat. Ich hatte anhand dieses nicht gerade objektiven Testskriteriums (Preis) überhaupt Kritik geübt. Das Display ist übrigens genauso zu verschmerzen, da es kaum Sachen gibt die die native Auflösung exakt so unterstützen und der Unterschied nur im direkten Vergleich auffallen würde und es wird ja nun niemand ernsthaft behaupten wollen, dass ein iPad 2 unscharf ist. 

Nachdem ich gestern das iPad für meine Frau eingerichtet hatte, damit auch unterm Weihnachtsbaum gleich losgelegt werden kann, habe ich mich entschieden mir so ein Teil bei einem ähnlich günstigen Angebot auch zu holen. Habe für das Neue 64GB+3G nur knapp 630&#8364; inkl. Versand von einem authorisierten Händler gezahlt.


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass Samsung deshalb gewonnen hat. Ich hatte anhand dieses nicht gerade objektiven Testskriteriums (Preis) überhaupt Kritik geübt. Das Display ist übrigens genauso zu verschmerzen, da es kaum Sachen gibt die die native Auflösung exakt so unterstützen und der Unterschied nur im direkten Vergleich auffallen würde und es wird ja nun niemand ernsthaft behaupten wollen, dass ein iPad 2 unscharf ist.
> 
> Nachdem ich gestern das iPad für meine Frau eingerichtet hatte, damit auch unterm Weihnachtsbaum gleich losgelegt werden kann, habe ich mich entschieden mir so ein Teil bei einem ähnlich günstigen Angebot auch zu holen. Habe für das Neue 64GB+3G nur knapp* 630€ *inkl. Versand von einem authorisierten Händler gezahlt.




O.O


----------



## JokerofDarkness (10. Dezember 2011)

Gestern schon erhalten/ gekauft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (10. Dezember 2011)

Zwei hellblaue Hemden vom Vögele weil mein Arbeitgeber nicht fähig ist rechtzeitig die restliche Arbeitskleidung zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## zoizz (10. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
• Cache: 128MB • Anschluss: SATA 6Gb/s • 64GB

als Austausch für meine defekte OCZ-SSD Vertex II
Meine Empfehlung an dieser Stelle an Hardwareversand.de.


----------



## lolGER61095 (10. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<33


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. Dezember 2011)

lolGER61095 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann das Spiel jetzt schon nicht mehr ab :O


----------



## win3ermute (10. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Habe für das Neue 64GB+3G nur knapp 630&#8364; inkl. Versand von einem authorisierten Händler gezahlt.



Ein reines Luxusgerät, das man eventuell nur allerhöchstens zwei Jahre benutzt, weil es dann schon komplett veraltet ist, mit 630 Ronzen als "nur" zu bezeichnen, halte ich für höchst gewagt. Und das sagt jemand, der für seine neueste Erungenschaft (ein Stück Plastik mit ein wenig Metall, ein paar Minispulen nebst geschliffenem Industriediamant) 160,- Euro statt 260,- Euro ausgegeben hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Preisersparnis ergibt sich daraus, daß das 540 die internationale Version des nur in Deutschland erhältlichen VM Silver ist, wofür man gleich mal knapp 100,- Euro Aufpreis zahlt, wenn man es nicht weiß. 

Als "nur" würde ich das dennoch nicht bezeichnen - aber nu ist wenigstens wieder für ca. 3 - 5 Jahre Ruhe vor dem nächsten Austausch; davon ab gibt es leider derzeit kein besseres bezahlbares System. Das werkelt jetzt in meinem "Dritt-Gerät" (kein vernünftiger Mensch kommt ohne mehrere Plattenspieler aus - und dieser PE ist nach knapp 40 Jahren immer noch fast wie aus dem Laden), nachdem es bei der "Diva" unter den Tonarmen schon so verdammt gute Arbeit leistet (und dessen Grundgerät hat gebraucht gerade mal etwas mehr als den Neupreis Deines iPad gekostet, obwohl es einen wesentlich - in jeder Hinsicht - "wohlklingenderen" Namen trägt und für die Ewigkeit gebaut ist. "Nur" war der meiner Ansicht nach exorbitante Gebrauchtpreis dennoch nicht - "wert" allerdings schon, zumal der Wiederverkaufswert nicht eine Nuance gesunken ist).


----------



## JokerofDarkness (10. Dezember 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ein reines Luxusgerät, das man eventuell nur allerhöchstens zwei Jahre benutzt, weil es dann schon komplett veraltet ist, mit 630 Ronzen als "nur" zu bezeichnen, halte ich für höchst gewagt.


Das "nur" war bezogen auf die UVP von 799&#8364; und den doch sehr stablilen Preisen von Apfelgeräten. Zur Not taugt es immer noch als Monitor im Auto für die Kids oder ich hänge es draußen an die Tür mit einem Bild der Family, quasi als digitales Türschild. 

Jetzt mal im Ernst, dass ist Hardware und die ist schon beim Kauf veraltert. Von daher mehr als sinnfreie Diskussion.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Dezember 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Öh... Und wat is dat nun fürn Klotz?


BTT: Eine Kuhtasse und eine Kuh-Müslischüssel als verspätetes Nikolausi von der Freundin von meinem Vater, außerdem ein paar Plätzchen. Was ich seit heute Abend noch neu habe, folgt hier im Forum morgen mit Foto, das kann ich euch nicht vorenthalten


----------



## JokerofDarkness (10. Dezember 2011)

Das ist ein Tonabnehmer für den Plattendreher. Quasi um den Ton von der LP (das sind diese großen schwarzen CDs) an den Verstärker zu senden.


----------



## vollmi (10. Dezember 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Öh... Und wat is dat nun fürn Klotz?



Tonabnehmer fürn Plattenspieler? das ist das Ding das man gebraucht hat als es noch keine Minidisc gab.


----------



## Manowar (10. Dezember 2011)

Warum heult hier eigentlich jeder so rum, wenn Joker was postet?
Ihr nervt ganz dezent  



schneemaus schrieb:


> Öh... Und wat is dat nun fürn Klotz?



Nen Tonabnehmer oder auch einfach ne "Nadel" für Schallplatten


----------



## schneemaus (10. Dezember 2011)

Dankeschön - was ein Plattenspieler ist und LPs, das weiß ich sogar noch, sowas hab ich tatsächlich zu Hause stehen und mir vor 2 Jahren sogar mal ne Abba-Platte auf dem Flohmarkt erstanden. Mein Vater hat noch nen Haufen LPs daheim und ich hab als Kind furchtbar gern die Single "Hier kommt die Maus" von Stefan Raab aufgelegt 

Ich konnte halt mit dem Bild nix anfangen, dass es zwar für den Plattendreher ist, hab ich mir schon gedacht beim Lesen  Aber was das nun genau für ein Teil ist, wusste ich nicht - nu weiß ich's ^^

Edit: Ich kenn das halt nur direkt mit dem "Hals" oder wie man das nennt dran - eben am Spieler montiert. Nun hört auf, mich zu Flamen und tut nicht so, als wär das mit 22 Lenzen selbstverständlich, dass man das noch weiß T_T


----------



## win3ermute (11. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Das "nur" war bezogen auf die UVP von 799&#8364; und den doch sehr stablilen Preisen von Apfelgeräten. [..]
> Jetzt mal im Ernst, dass ist Hardware und die ist schon beim Kauf veraltert. Von daher mehr als sinnfreie Diskussion.



War nur auf das &#8222;nur&#8220; bezogen &#8211; den Betrag leiert man sich mal eben nicht aus den Rippen. Im relativierendem Bezug auf die UVP natürlich durchaus angebracht und von mir und anderen wohl falsch verstanden. Dickes Sorry!



Manowår schrieb:


> Warum heult hier eigentlich jeder so rum, wenn Joker was postet?
> Ihr nervt ganz dezent



Siehe sonstige meiner Postings zu Jokers Neuanschaffungen. Alles völlig ok, das war ein Missverständnis meinerseits.



schneemaus schrieb:


> Edit: Ich kenn das halt nur direkt mit dem "Hals" oder wie man das nennt dran - eben am Spieler montiert. Nun hört auf, mich zu Flamen und tut nicht so, als wär das mit 22 Lenzen selbstverständlich, dass man das noch weiß T_T



Werte Dame, Sie brauchen DRINGENDST Nachhilfe in Plattenspielogie! Ganz dringend! Ich bitte Sie, auf diesen meinen Blog zu klicken: Dringendste erste Hilfe für Plattenspielerunkundige! Auch DU benötigst ganz, ganz dringend so ein Ding! Ehrlich! Damit macht man keine Scherze! Besuche auch diesen Einführungskurs, warum DU das Ding brauchst: Ich brauch so ein Ding, was ich durch klicken bestätige!

Edit: Sehe ich ja erst jetzt:


Manowår schrieb:


> Nen Tonabnehmer oder auch einfach ne "Nadel" für Schallplatten



Das ist nicht einfach nur eine "Nadel", verdammt! Das ist das verdammt beste Magnetsystem, was man derzeit für unter 300 Euro erwerben kann! AARRGH! 
Das ist meines Erachtens besser als das Shure V15, für das als NOS ("New Old Stock"; also "Altes Neu-Teil") und selbst gebraucht hirnrissigste Preise bezahlt werden! Das ist ebenso meines Erachtens fast gleichauf mit einem Philips 412/2, für das es leider immer noch keinen adäquaten - und bezahlbaren - Ersatz gibt. 

"einfach ne Nadel" - ich glaub, es hakt! *nerdrage*


----------



## Kamsi (11. Dezember 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Warum heult hier eigentlich jeder so rum, wenn Joker was postet?



weil joker immer wieder die adoptions wünsche der leute hier ablehnt ^^


----------



## Saji (11. Dezember 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Werte Dame, Sie brauchen DRINGENDST Nachhilfe in Plattenspielogie! Ganz dringend! Ich bitte Sie, auf diesen meinen Blog zu klicken: Dringendste erste Hilfe für Plattenspielerunkundige! Auch DU benötigst ganz, ganz dringend so ein Ding! Ehrlich! Damit macht man keine Scherze! Besuche auch diesen Einführungskurs, warum DU das Ding brauchst: Ich brauch so ein Ding, was ich durch klicken bestätige!



lshmsfoaidmt!

Das letzte, was man heutzutage braucht, ist ein Plattenspieler wenn man kein absoluter Musikfanatiker ist oder eine große LP-Sammlung geerbt hat. Richtig ist aber das LPs vom Klang her einen ganz eigenen, unverkennbaren Charme haben. Bevor ich aber für einen Pro-Ject Plattenspieler 1000 Euro oder mehr ausgebe kauf ich mir lieber eine vernünftige Stereoanlage.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (11. Dezember 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Dickes Sorry!


Alles gut! 




win3ermute schrieb:


> "einfach ne Nadel" - ich glaub, es hakt! *nerdrage*


Sehr geil! 




Kamsi schrieb:


> weil joker immer wieder die adoptions wünsche der leute hier ablehnt ^^


Make my day!


----------



## win3ermute (11. Dezember 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> lshmsfoaidmt!



Ach, f*ck you !



> Das letzte, was man heutzutage braucht, ist ein Plattenspieler wenn man kein absoluter Musikfanatiker ist oder eine große LP-Sammlung geerbt hat.



Lies meinen Blog - für guten Klang braucht das Ding kein Mensch! Die knistern, knackern, brauchen Wartung, teure neue Systeme und wattweissichnochalles.
Gibt Leute, die drehen einem Plattenmatten an (Hallo? Tonarmhöhe? Ideal mit Waage von Arm und Plattenteller und so?), Auflagegewichte (sehen toll aus; hab selbst eines - der Nutzen ist eher gegen Null tendierend) oder "Super-Mega-Kabel" in "Extra-Dicke" (die kleinen dünnen Käbelchen, die mit dem Abnehmer verbunden sind, sind genau das, was auch hinten 'rauskommen kann - da hilft auch kein ach so tolles fettes MEGAKABEL mehr - ganz im Gegenteil).



> Richtig ist aber das LPs vom Klang her einen ganz eigenen, unverkennbaren Charme haben.



Eher: Daß jedes System in Verbindung mit Arm und Laufwerk und Vorverstärker den Klang beeinflußen, der Dank harmonischer Verzerrungen als angenehm wahrgenommen wird.



> Bevor ich aber für einen Pro-Ject Plattenspieler 1000 Euro oder mehr ausgebe kauf ich mir lieber eine vernünftige Stereoanlage.



Bevor man sich einen IKEA-Plattenspieler wie einen Pro-Ject kauft, sollte man eh direkt zu einem in allen Eigenschaften überlegenden Gebraucht-Spieler aus den '70ern (Material-Overkill) oder '80ern (Plastik-Overkill) für einen Bruchteil des Preises greifen. Es gibt nix, was ein 1.000,- Euro-Pro-Ject besser könnte als ein aus diesen Jahren stammender Dual oder Thorens. Und wenn man 1.000,- Euro über hat, greift man direkt zum "Real Thing" - einem guten gebrauchten Transrotor, der direkt auch eine "Raumskulptur" darstellt. Siehe Blog. Dann klappt es auch billig mit dem Player.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (11. Dezember 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Bevor man sich einen IKEA-Plattenspieler wie einen Pro-Ject kauft, sollte man eh direkt zu einem in allen Eigenschaften überlegenden Gebraucht-Spieler aus den '70ern (Material-Overkill) oder '80ern (Plastik-Overkill) für einen Bruchteil des Preises greifen. Es gibt nix, was ein 1.000,- Euro-Pro-Ject besser könnte als ein aus diesen Jahren stammender Dual oder Thorens. Und wenn man 1.000,- Euro über hat, greift man direkt zum "Real Thing" - einem guten gebrauchten Transrotor, der direkt auch eine "Raumskulptur" darstellt. Siehe Blog. Dann klappt es auch billig mit dem Player.


Sowohl IKEA, als auch Pro-Ject haben gute Sachen. Für einen Tausender bekommt von Pro-Ject bei einem ordentlichen Händler schon richtig was geboten. Wobei es auch für die Hälfte hier schon brauchbare Dreher gibt. Für 1000€ würde ich dann wohl eher zu Scheu oder Rega greifen.


----------



## win3ermute (11. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Sowohl IKEA, als auch Pro-Ject haben gute Sachen.



Bei IKEA mag ich noch halbwegs zustimmen, nicht jedoch bei Pro-Ject (zumindest nicht im unteren Rahmen). Bei Pro-Ject bekommst Du Holzdreher (inkl. Holz-Plattenteller!) zu einem unverschämt hohen Preis geboten. Bei den kleinen Pro-Jects darf man ja sogar den Plattenteller abnehmen, um die Drehzahl umzuschalten! Also sorry, bei meinem "High-End-Transrotor" lasse ich mir das gefallen, daß ich dafür den Riemen auf der Welle umlegen darf - aber den Plattenteller abnehmen? No way!



> Für einen Tausender bekommt von Pro-Ject bei einem ordentlichen Händler schon richtig was geboten. Wobei es auch für die Hälfte hier schon brauchbare Dreher gibt. Für 1000€ würde ich dann wohl eher zu Scheu oder Rega greifen.



Rega-Tonarme sind mit Sicherheit eine verdammt gute Bank. Bei Scheu greift man eher zu den "Do-it-yourself"-Teilen. Das sind dann allerdings Dreher der einfachsten Sorte (nicht, daß die schlecht wären - meine "Transe" ist so ein behindertes Kind ohne sonstigen Allüren. Wo nix automatisch funktioniert, kann auch nix kaputt gehen. Sollte man allerdings beim Hörgenuß mal einpennen, kann man sich auch darauf einrichten, der Nadel mal eben eine Menge Lebenszeit geklaut zu haben. Und das ist immer richtig teuer; vor allen Dingen, wenn es sich um ein MC-System handelt, wo Nadelaustausch gar nicht erst vorgesehen ist - und "Retipping" ist recht risikoreich).

Entweder das "Real Thing" (Technics 1210, gebrauchte "Transe" oder ClearAudio) oder direkt was "altertümlich" gutes gebrauchtes - beim Rest steht man eher mit weniger da, als das Geld eigentlich hätte bringen können. Kenne natürlich verdammt schöne und gut klingende "Scheu"-Exemplare, in denen Monaten von Arbeit drinhängen.

Mit einem gut erhaltenden Dual 701 (der spielt auch über Kopf) oder gar einem PE33 (der kleine "Rundfunk-EMT") halten die erschwinglichen Neusachen jedoch nicht mal im Ansatz mit!

Bei Plattenspielern gilt: Je "High-Endiger", desto simpler das Prinzip. Also steinzeitiger, weil alles abseits von schweren Plattentellern und Acryl-*blink-bling* umso aufwendiger wäre. Glaubt tatsächlich irgendwer, der Chrom-Aufwand eines "Transrotor Excalibur" stände tatsächlich noch in irgendeiner Relation zum Klang, den die rumpelnde, kratzende und knarrende Vinyl-Scheibe mit ihren eingeschränkten technischen Spezifikationen per se zur CD unterlegen macht? Wegen der angeblichen hohen und tiefen Töne, die erst der Vorverstärker dabeimischt? 

Get real! Und das sagt euch ein "Analogie"...


----------



## Saji (11. Dezember 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> "Analogie"...



Liegt wohl an der Uhrzeit wenn ich da kurz lachen musste.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (11. Dezember 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Bei den kleinen Pro-Jects darf man ja sogar den Plattenteller abnehmen, um die Drehzahl umzuschalten!


Ähem hust: Speedbox Die Dreher dafür kosten keine 300€? Wie teuer war nochmal ein neuer Transrotor? Ich denke mehr muss dazu nicht gesagt werden.


----------



## Manowar (11. Dezember 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nun hört auf, mich zu Flamen und tut nicht so, als wär das mit 22 Lenzen selbstverständlich, dass man das noch weiß T_T



Ich hab doch nur ne ganz normale Antwort gegeben :O




win3ermute schrieb:


> Das ist nicht einfach nur eine "Nadel", verdammt! Das ist das verdammt beste Magnetsystem, was man derzeit für unter 300 Euro erwerben kann! AARRGH!
> Das ist meines Erachtens besser als das Shure V15, für das als NOS ("New Old Stock"; also "Altes Neu-Teil") und selbst gebraucht hirnrissigste Preise bezahlt werden! Das ist ebenso meines Erachtens fast gleichauf mit einem Philips 412/2, für das es leider immer noch keinen adäquaten - und bezahlbaren - Ersatz gibt.
> 
> "einfach ne Nadel" - ich glaub, es hakt! *nerdrage*



Hab doch nur ne einfache, kurze Antwort gegeben, weil du eh noch nen Vortrag gehalten hättest


----------



## schneemaus (11. Dezember 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich hab doch nur ne ganz normale Antwort gegeben :O



Ja, du schon, Schnucki, das war auch nicht auf dich bezogen 

Und der Plattenspieler, der bei uns zu Hause steht, ist von meinem Vater aus den... späten 70ern? frühen 80ern? Irgendwie sowas, da müsste ich ihn mal fragen. Jedenfalls hab ich ihm für Nikolaus auf dem Flohmarkt noch eine Platte von Ernst Neger erstanden, mit der Originalversion von "Heile, heile Gänsje" und er hat sie sich ganz begeistert sofort angehört. Da ich allerdings nicht so ein Musikfanatiker bin (zumindest nicht in der Hinsicht), ist das für mich ein Plattenspieler, der mich beglückt, weil ich unsere alten Schallplatten damit noch anhören kann und fertig.


----------



## Manowar (11. Dezember 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Neger



Gemeldet!


Ich denke auch, dass man dafür nen Fable braucht.
Wüsste jetzt nicht, dass man da irgendwelche Vorteile von hätte - lasse mich aber gern, etwas besserem belehren


----------



## Kamsi (11. Dezember 2011)

seit wann hat ikea plattenspieler ich dachte die verkaufen nur möbel und zubehör


----------



## MasterXoX (11. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> seit wann hat ikea plattenspieler ich dachte die verkaufen nur möbel und zubehör



Ich glaube sogar auch Teppiche, oder?


----------



## Elda (11. Dezember 2011)

Leute hier gehts nicht um Plattendreher! :s
*verschwindet wieder*


----------



## Olliruh (11. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FUCK YEAH


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nostalgie für 35,-€ :-)) mit 2x36er Farbfilmen


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Lust das Zeug so rauszusuchen, daher das Foto. Hab nochn Pulli und bisl Kleinzeug mehr, aber da ich das grade trage oder es in der Wäsche ist poste ich es vll. später mal.


----------



## Tilbie (12. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  &  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Dezember 2011)

@Death

Hast du das Foto mitn Toaster aufgenommen?


----------



## Saalia (12. Dezember 2011)

War ein shoppingreiches we ^^

Wolfman bluray steelbox
District 9 bluray
The green lantern extended bluray
2 tshirts
2 hemden 
1 pulli
1 mantel für meine freundin, die hat so traurig geguckt beim shoppen ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Dezember 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> @Death
> 
> Hast du das Foto mitn Toaster aufgenommen?



Tatsächlich!


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (12. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:O

Wie cool!

Da schwärme ich in meiner Kindheit
(wobei ich die gelbe Edition hatte, in der dir Pikachu andauernd hinterherläuft -.-  )


----------



## EspCap (13. Dezember 2011)

Hab auch mal wieder ein bisschen was neues 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (13. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eisregen - Rostrot <3


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Total bescheuerte Katzenohren mit Glöckchen und Schleifen. Hat mir ein Freund geschenkt. Super.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2011)

Tja, manche Leute schenken lieber Rotz, als gar nichts.


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tja, manche Leute schenken lieber Rotz, als gar nichts.



Ist ja irgendwie lieb gemeint, wir schenken uns eigentlich nichts. Er dachte, dass ich sowas mag, weil ich früher ja auch Mangas gelesen habe und Final Fantasy zocke.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2011)

Das kommt davon ,wenn man sagt :" Ich wünsche mir nichts"


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn ich mir dne Hintergrund angucke könnten die Ohren aber passen.


----------



## vollmi (15. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Das kommt davon ,wenn man sagt :" Ich wünsche mir nichts"



Ich hasse diesen Spruch. Vor allem in unserer Gesellschaft wo man sich seine Wünsche ja eigentlich selber erfüllen kann bzw. wenn nicht, dann wirds auch schwierig für jemand anderes.

Aber wenn man doch gerne einen Teddy, Schokokuchen, Buttplug etc. hätte kann man das doch sagen dann wird einem der Schenker auch keinen Packen Socken schenken.

Und ich hab auch mal wieder zugeschlagen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (15. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Total bescheuerte Katzenohren mit Glöckchen und Schleifen. Hat mir ein Freund geschenkt. Super.



Du siehst gut aus wie immer. <3 Aber diese Ohren sind ja mal *tschuldigung* selten dämlich. Oo


----------



## tonygt (15. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War sicher ein LOL Spieler du siehst aus wie Ahri



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich hasse diesen Spruch. Vor allem in unserer Gesellschaft wo man sich seine Wünsche ja eigentlich selber erfüllen kann bzw. wenn nicht, dann wirds auch schwierig für jemand anderes.
> 
> Aber wenn man doch gerne einen Teddy, Schokokuchen, Buttplug etc. hätte kann man das doch sagen dann wird einem der Schenker auch keinen Packen Socken schenken.



Hey, hey, ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich den Spruch gebracht habe, das war Olli. Wir schenken uns normalerweise gar nichts, sind auch nur gute Kollegen, aber er wollte mich überraschen. Und ich finde es auch sehr süß, aber wozu trägt man sowas? -___-

Edit: Ja, er spielt LoL, wie lustig.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> .



Für dich immer noch Olliruh !


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Für dich immer noch Olliruh !



Dann möchte ich bitte gesiezt werden, ich werde immerhin im Januar schon 26!


----------



## vollmi (15. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hey, hey, ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich den Spruch gebracht habe, das war Olli. Wir schenken uns normalerweise gar nichts, sind auch nur gute Kollegen, aber er wollte mich überraschen. Und ich finde es auch sehr süß, aber wozu trägt man sowas? -___-



Ich habe das auch nicht auf dich bezogen. 

Aber ich kenn eben das "Gell wir schenken uns nix" und dann der entäuschte blick wenn man kein Gegengeschenk hat um es zu geben wenn man sein Geschenk kriegt.

mfG René


----------



## Kamsi (15. Dezember 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Aber wenn man doch gerne einen Teddy, Schokokuchen, Buttplug etc. hätte kann man das doch sagen dann wird einem der Schenker auch keinen Packen Socken schenken.



vollmi du machst mir angst 

teddy und schokokuchen okay aber nen korken fürn hintern ??????

@deanne 

sieht doch niedlich aus und wirst damit bei den furrys hier auf dem board bestimmt jetzt angehimmelt ^^


zum topic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich habe das auch nicht auf dich bezogen.
> 
> Aber ich kenn eben das "Gell wir schenken uns nix" und dann der entäuschte blick wenn man kein Gegengeschenk hat um es zu geben wenn man sein Geschenk kriegt.
> 
> mfG René



Das machen aber eigentlich nur Frauen, die wollen, dass ihr Partner kreativ wird. Ich sage immer direkt, dass ich ganz viele tolle, große Geschenke haben will.


----------



## vollmi (15. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich sage immer direkt, dass ich ganz viele tolle, große Geschenke haben will.



Das ist immer noch nicht genau genug 

Wir brauchen eine Excelliste dafür.


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das ist immer noch nicht genau genug
> 
> Wir brauchen eine Excelliste dafür.



Ich schicke immer Amazon-Links mit und habe dort natürlich auch eine Wunschliste. Und wehe, es gibt was Falsches... ^^


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich bitte gesiezt werden, ich werde immerhin im Januar schon 26!



Habe ich kein Problem mit. Ich persönlich bevorzuge die Hamburger Schule ,also eine Kombination aus Namen + Sie . 
Wären sie damit einverstanden ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das machen aber eigentlich nur Frauen, die wollen, dass ihr Partner kreativ wird. Ich sage immer direkt, dass ich ganz viele tolle, große Geschenke haben will.



Ich krieg immer einen Wunschzettel in die Hand gedrückt mit allem möglichen und unmöglichen Krempel drauf. Außerdem hat sie, wo sie mich mal im Oktober besucht hat, in einem großen Einkaufscenter überall hingezeigt und gesagt "das will ich, das will ich, das will ich auch". Tja, zum Glück hab ich ein gutes Gedächtnis. Das meiste ist trotzdem nur Ramsch. Naja, Frauen halt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Habe ich kein Problem mit. Ich persönlich bevorzuge die Hamburger Schule ,also eine Kombination aus Namen + Sie .
> Wären sie damit einverstanden ?



Nur in Kombination mit einem "Diggah".


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Habe ich kein Problem mit. Ich persönlich bevorzuge die Hamburger Schule ,also eine Kombination aus Namen + Sie .
> Wären sie damit einverstanden ?



Finde ich immer sehr cool. Noch besser ist aber "Du, Frau Schmidt!".


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Finde ich immer sehr cool. Noch besser ist aber "Du, Frau Schmidt!".



Nein ich bleib beim Sietzen. Wenn sie damit einverstanden sind.


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> aber nen korken fürn hintern ??????






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (15. Dezember 2011)

Wofür braucht man denn sowas?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Dezember 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wofür braucht man denn sowas?



Frag ich mich auch grad


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2011)

Gibt genug Frauen die auf so was stehen.


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2011)

Freundin arbeitet beim Urologen als Sprechstundenhilfe und da haben die öfter Fälle mit solchen Spielzeugen... ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Dezember 2011)

Oh mein Gott...


----------



## Manowar (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab ne Bekannte, die im Krankenhaus arbeitet.. darf jetzt nicht zu viel sagen, aber eine Kerze (die den Umfang meines Armes hat), wurde da auch mal erwähnt


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2011)

Geht niemals zu denen, wenn sie erwähnen, dass sie auch mal Arbeit mit nach hause nehmen


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



original diesen Buttplug hatte ein stripperin auf der Venus, passt auch irgendwie zu ihren perlenherbeizaubernummer und dem lied "diamants are the girls best friends"


----------



## Kamsi (15. Dezember 2011)

tear_jerker woher weisste du das genauso ?

und tut das nicht weh deanne ?


----------



## Manowar (15. Dezember 2011)

Weil er wohl da war?

Man rammt sowas nicht rein,.. aber ich denke, das ist das falsche Forum für sowas 

Ich hab was neues.. ne Wartezeit.
Darf erst Morgen um 3 spielen ..bäh!


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> tear_jerker woher weisste du das genauso ?
> 
> und tut das nicht weh deanne ?



wie manowar sagte, ich war da  war aber schon vor 2 jahren.


----------



## Kamsi (16. Dezember 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Weil er wohl da war?
> 
> Man rammt sowas nicht rein,.. aber ich denke, das ist das falsche Forum für sowas



die mods und admins zocken doch alle oder schlafen ^^

aber stimmt manche themen sollte man nicht vertiefen ^^


----------



## Manoroth (16. Dezember 2011)

einen lvl 12 sith - marodeur *.*

er is zwar noch klein und putzig aber ich liebe ihn jetzt schon <3


----------



## Noxiel (16. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> die mods und admins zocken doch alle oder schlafen ^^
> 
> aber stimmt manche themen sollte man nicht vertiefen ^^



Könnte auch ein modischer Ohrring sein.


----------



## Ogil (16. Dezember 2011)

Oder ein Schnupfen-Stopper. In jedes Nasenloch einer davon und nix laeuft mehr...


----------



## vollmi (16. Dezember 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Oder ein Schnupfen-Stopper. In jedes Nasenloch einer davon und nix laeuft mehr...



Ausser die Leute vor einem weg 

Die Dinger gibts doch auch mit Schweifhaar. Dann würds wieder zu den Öhrchen passen 

mfG René


----------



## Kamsi (16. Dezember 2011)

vollmi vor dir gruselt es mich ^^ woher haste nur das ganze spezialwissen her ?

von der bundeswehr ?


----------



## Vesania (16. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> vollmi vor dir gruselt es mich ^^ woher haste nur das ganze spezialwissen her ?
> 
> von der bundeswehr ?



Beim Bund geht's rund


----------



## vollmi (16. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> vollmi vor dir gruselt es mich ^^ woher haste nur das ganze spezialwissen her ?
> 
> von der bundeswehr ?



Nö. Aber ich hab internet. Und wie heisst es so schön? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gv6QIHiL33k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mfG René


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> vollmi vor dir gruselt es mich ^^ woher haste nur das ganze spezialwissen her ?
> 
> von der bundeswehr ?



wenn du wüsstest, auf der Venus gabs auch einen "ponyexpress" wie der aussah überlass ich deiner vorstellungskraft^^


----------



## Kamsi (16. Dezember 2011)

wozu geht ihr eingentlich auf die venus ?

damals bei der ifa und grüne woche kann man ja verstehen da gabs damals 97/99 noch viele gratis sachen kugelschreiber, videokassetten, flaschenöffner, gratis pc hefte, bzw taschen und lebensmittel auf der grünen woche

aber bei einer sexmesse ???


und nein mein kopf würde explodieren wenn ich mir das vorstelle vollmi ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Dezember 2011)

dort gibts das selbe wie von dir aufgelistete. dvds, taschen, kugelschreiber, christliche aktivisten vor der messe zum drüber lachen....etc.
davon ab ist die messe durchaus interessant. ich würde auch jedes jahr hingehen, aber ich wohn leider nicht mehr in berlin


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab GTA3 fürs Smartphone  Genial!


----------



## Deanne (16. Dezember 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> dort gibts das selbe wie von dir aufgelistete. dvds, taschen, kugelschreiber



Ich möchte bei aller Aufgeklärtheit und Offenheit keine Tasche mit dem Konterfei von Gina Wild oder Porno-Klaus.


----------



## Legendary (16. Dezember 2011)

Konnte heut nach Feierabend nicht widerstehen und bin kurz in den örtlichen MM gehuscht um folgendes für heute abend zu ergattern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem noch den hier mitgenommen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich möchte bei aller Aufgeklärtheit und Offenheit keine Tasche mit dem Konterfei von Gina Wild oder Porno-Klaus.



so sahen die taschen nun auch nicht aus ^^ die waren recht neutral gehalten, bis auf die schwarze tasche mit der gelben aufschrift "Dil*oking"

damit ich auch mal wieder was zum thema außer ot beitrage: Ich hab neu frische Mehlwürmer


----------



## Rayon (16. Dezember 2011)

http://www.amazon.de/Diesel-DZ1206-Herrenuhr-Quarz/dp/B001J1772I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324054298&sr=8-1

gegönnt statt der 300€ Uhr,

dafür aber noch auf die Bestellliste gepackt:

Hintergrund für meine neue Minibar: 


http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002EDKT7K/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?ie=UTF8&m=A1D4XVUUHDDQJG
neue Minibar:

http://www.amazon.de/Bar-Theke-Kellerbar-Sunrise-schwarz/dp/B003HIT1VG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1324054358&sr=8-2


und vermutlich diese Barhocker:

http://www.amazon.de/Barhocker-mit-Lehne-schwarz-Doppelpack/dp/B001E67QBK/ref=sr_1_5?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1324054382&sr=1-5


----------



## Rayon (16. Dezember 2011)

Damn, Sorry für den Doppelpost.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (16. Dezember 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ausserdem noch den hier mitgenommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für mich der absolut beste Bondfilm aller Zeiten, mit Hammerbild und Referenzton.


Hab auch was "Neues" und zwar ein paar aktuelle Pics meiner BD-Sammlung.


----------



## Legendary (17. Dezember 2011)

Na da bin ich ja schon gespannt. Hab gestern Planet der Affen gesehen, der war schonmal sehr gut.


----------



## Legendary (17. Dezember 2011)

Minivorweihnachtsgeschenk an mich selbst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (17. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Für mich der absolut beste Bondfilm aller Zeiten, mit Hammerbild und Referenzton.
> 
> 
> Hab auch was "Neues" und zwar ein paar aktuelle Pics meiner BD-Sammlung.



?????

Die filme von daniel craig als bond sind die schlechtestens

Die ersten filme mit Sean Connery und später mit Roger Moore waren viel besser - selbst die filme mit pierce brosnan waren besser als die 2 neuen.

Aber okay wenn man auf bild/ton nur achtet dann ist klar das man den gutfindet weil die anderen filme aus den 60er,80er und ende der 90er kamen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. Dezember 2011)

So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker. Für mich kommt erst Craig als Bond, dann Connery, Brosnan, Lazenbury, Moore und dann die Hackfresse Dalton. Craig deshalb, weil er die Rolle am Besten verkörpert, so wie sie Flemming auch beschreibt. Diese Rangfolge bitte ich nicht zu verwechseln mit der Reihenfolge der Filme. So finde ich Casino Royale gigantisch, aber Quantum Trost einfach nur erbärmlich trotz gutem Bild und Ton (letztere waren eher als Randinformation gedacht). Ich hoffe das man mit Skyfall die Trilogie wenigstens würdig zu Ende bringt. Was Bild und Ton betrifft, so hat man zumindest bei den alteren Connery Bonds nochmal eine Menge auf BD rausgeholt.


----------



## Alux (17. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Hab auch was "Neues" und zwar ein paar aktuelle Pics meiner BD-Sammlung.



Was ist die Leihgebühr für einen Film pro Tag?


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Dezember 2011)

Ein neues altes Auto 

Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. Dezember 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Was ist die Leihgebühr für einen Film pro Tag?


Ich verleihe aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen nichts mehr.


----------



## Alux (18. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ich verleihe aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen nichts mehr.



Das kenn ich, mir fehlen auch ein paar DvDs seit Jahren.


----------



## Deanne (18. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ich verleihe aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen nichts mehr.



Ich finde, dass man einfach nur überlegen sollte, wem man etwas verleiht. Es gibt Leute, die kriegen von mir gar nichts mehr geliehen, weil sie ständig teure Games und DVDs beschädigt zurückgegeben haben. Aber einigen anderen leihe ich nach wie vor selbst wertvolle Dinge aus, so hat beispielsweise eine gute Freundin seit Monaten meinen ipod-Touch. Allerdings vertraue ich ihr absolut und weiß, dass sie behutsam damit umgeht.


----------



## Kamsi (18. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker.



Vieleicht lags daran das Craig in Casion Royale beim Martini Dialog nicht den klassischen satz sagte und sonst nicht bond typisch war 

jo das mit den verleihen und nicht zurückbringen kenn ich auch zu gut ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. Dezember 2011)

Zurück habe ich immer alles bekommen, da ich mit Sicherheit nicht der Typ bin, dem man freiwillig was schulden will. Leider war der Zustand dann nicht mehr, wie ich es gewohnt bin.


----------



## Legendary (18. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ich verleihe aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen nichts mehr.



Dito, außer meiner Freundin natürlich. 


Hab teilweise manche Sachen nie zurückbekommen oder beschädigt / verkratzt. Oo


----------



## vollmi (18. Dezember 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Dito, außer meiner Freundin natürlich.
> 
> 
> Hab teilweise manche Sachen nie zurückbekommen oder beschädigt / verkratzt. Oo



Was muss man denn tun um von dir deine Freundin geliehen zu bekommen? Kann sie kochen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (18. Dezember 2011)

BF3 - download dauert ewig x_x


----------



## Legendary (18. Dezember 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Was muss man denn tun um von dir deine Freundin geliehen zu bekommen? Kann sie kochen?



Ich weiß, dass du verstanden hast wie ich es meine.  Deswegen kein Kommentar ausser - ja sie kann verdammt gut kochen!


----------



## win3ermute (19. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ich verleihe aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen nichts mehr.



Jupp, dasselbe fast bei mir. Gibt drei Leute, die sich noch was bei mir ausleihen dürfen; der Rest kann in die Videothek oder I-Net gehen.

Passend zum Topic:

Neu ist ein sowohl "altes" auch ein "neues" Gefühl: Wenn irgendso ein Wicht meint, er könne über meine Erfahrungen aus der Vergangenheit urteilen, ohne auch nur annähernd Situation und Gegebenheiten im Ansatz erlebt zu haben - und dann die "Standard-Psychologie-Keule" auspackt, die er in irgendeinem Buch für Anfänger gelesen hat. 
Ich schreie selten Leute an, weil das viel zu anstrengend ist - aber wer nach der dutzenden Erklärung, warum seine "Bucherfahrung" hier nicht greift, immer noch nicht begriffen hat, warum er gerade mal seine völlig lebensunerfahrene Schnauze halten sollte, dem kann man nicht mehr helfen. 
Und ich hasse es, tatsächlich jemandem lautstark vor die Frage zu stellen, ob er tatsächlich sein Maul aufreißen sollte. Man komprimiert das Argument auf den Kernsatz und wird immer lauter, wenn das Gegenüber ausweicht, bis er endlich mal zugeben muß, daß er keine Ahnung hat. 

Ich hasse es. Bestimmte Erfahrungen sind nun mal nicht so einfach mit dem Psychologie-101-Lehrbuch wegzuerklären. Niemand bei wachem Verstand erklärt das langsame Sterben eines Elternteils mit irgendwelchem Psychologie-Wischiwaschi, während er selbst die Erfahrung nicht mal im Ansatz mitgemacht hat! Außer absoluten Idioten! Wenn die Eltern Glück haben, sterben solche Vollpfosten vor ihnen weg!


----------



## Linija (19. Dezember 2011)

*_*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (19. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Sollte morgn da sein


----------



## Deanne (19. Dezember 2011)

Einen dicken Batzen neuer Fotos für mein Portfolio. :-)


----------



## Manowar (19. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Einen dicken Batzen neuer Fotos für mein Portfolio. :-)



Zeigen!


----------



## Deanne (19. Dezember 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Zeigen!



Tja, du hast ja kein Gesichtsbuch. ^^

Ich habe zwei in meine Galerie geladen, findest du in meinem Profil. Heißt "Mademoiselle".


----------



## Manowar (19. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt werd ich so langsam echt zu Facebook gezwungen.. grrr!


----------



## Nathil (19. Dezember 2011)

Eine Logitech G700 (siehe myBuffed Blog :3 )


----------



## Deanne (19. Dezember 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Jetzt werd ich so langsam echt zu Facebook gezwungen.. grrr!



Tja, wenn das nicht mal ein Grund ist. Anmelden, anmelden!! Muhaha!


----------



## Kamsi (20. Dezember 2011)

erinnert mich an wir sind die nacht


----------



## Manowar (20. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Tja, wenn das nicht mal ein Grund ist. Anmelden, anmelden!! Muhaha!



Du hast gleich was neues..
Ne Anzeige wegen Erpressung!


----------



## vollmi (20. Dezember 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind die in DE nicht voll verboten wie alles was spass macht?


----------



## Manowar (20. Dezember 2011)

Kann man tatsächlich, ab 18 frei kaufen.
Sogar ohne Waffenschein


----------



## vollmi (20. Dezember 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Kann man tatsächlich, ab 18 frei kaufen.
> Sogar ohne Waffenschein



Verdammt und wir brauchen seit neustem einen Waffenerwerbsschein um ein Sturmgewehr zu kaufen.


----------



## Konov (20. Dezember 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Jetzt werd ich so langsam echt zu Facebook gezwungen.. grrr!



Als wärn die Bilder einer Frau ein Grund seine Prinzipien zu unterwandern 
Du noch viel lernen musst, junger Padawan!


----------



## Manowar (20. Dezember 2011)

"Viel du noch lernen musst" !
Geht wohl eher um Sie selber und nicht um die Fotos Schätzelein


----------



## Kamsi (20. Dezember 2011)

heute kam meine gratis dvd von club cinema nach 4 monaten an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal schauen wie der film ist die anderen filme für 300 punkte damals hatte ich schon oder taugten nichts ^^


----------



## schneemaus (20. Dezember 2011)

Also ich mag Girls Club, kann natürlich auch daran liegen, dass ich weiblich bin  Aber da war Lindsay Lohan noch toll, ich mag sie eigentlich unglaublich gerne :/

BTT:
Halsschmerzen und deswegen gleich ne Packung Dolodobendan >_>


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Dezember 2011)

Ihr liegt beide falsch, richtig wäre: "Noch viel lernen du musst."
@Vollmi, ja, aber beim nächsten Amoklauf wird als Folge Quake wieder auf den Index verfrachtet - Armbrüste sind aber weiterhin frei erhältlich x)


----------



## Manowar (20. Dezember 2011)

Verdammt


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Dezember 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Verdammt


Hihihi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uuund Weihnachtsgeschenk für meinen Alten. Fehlt noch was für meine Mom.


----------



## tonygt (20. Dezember 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ihr liegt beide falsch, richtig wäre: "Noch viel lernen du musst."
> @Vollmi, ja, aber beim nächsten Amoklauf wird als Folge Quake wieder auf den Index verfrachtet - Armbrüste sind aber weiterhin frei erhältlich x)



Wär mal ne coole Idee mit ner Armbrust nen Amok lauf zu machen xD. Mal gucken ob die dann die Bogenschützen ins Visier der Fahnder geraten oder sogar die bösen RPGs die ganzen Leute die Jäger oder ähnliches spielen


----------



## Konov (20. Dezember 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ihr liegt beide falsch, richtig wäre: "Noch viel lernen du musst."



Man kann aber auch päpstlicher sein als der Papst! Und ich bin nicht gläubig! 

@topic
Endlich meine neuen Kopfhörer fürn ipod.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Dezember 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wär mal ne coole Idee mit ner Armbrust nen Amok lauf zu machen xD. Mal gucken ob die dann die Bogenschützen ins Visier der Fahnder geraten oder sogar die bösen RPGs die ganzen Leute die Jäger oder ähnliches spielen



Dann wird Skyrim indiziert ^^


----------



## vollmi (20. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dann wird Skyrim indiziert ^^



Ich glaub fürn Amoklauf wäre ne Armbrust neben einer Fliegenklatsche wohl das nutzloseste Teil.
Da würde ich ne Axt vorziehen, da geht das Nachladen schneller.

Für den Trojaner. Nein ich habe nicht vor Amok zu laufen. Kannst das Einsatzteam wieder abziehen.

mfG René


----------



## Deanne (20. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werde ich Heiligabend auspacken und die Familie damit erfreuen.


----------



## tonygt (20. Dezember 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich glaub fürn Amoklauf wäre ne Armbrust neben einer Fliegenklatsche wohl das nutzloseste Teil.
> Da würde ich ne Axt vorziehen, da geht das Nachladen schneller.
> 
> Für den Trojaner. Nein ich habe nicht vor Amok zu laufen. Kannst das Einsatzteam wieder abziehen.
> ...



Muss grad an die Armbrust aus Van Helsing denken, ob man die wohl irgendwo bekommt


----------



## Tilbie (20. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steam-Wintersale FTW!


----------



## Crucial² (20. Dezember 2011)

Für meine (Ex-) Freundin (aber jetzt immer noch sowas wie ne Freundin+) so ein "Boyfriend" Kissen, in der Form eines Oberkörpers zum "reinkuscheln" wenn ich mal nicht da bin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Dezember 2011)

SW:TOR 

Gibt es eig ne Buffed-Gilde ( ich geh mal net davon aus ) oder jemand, der bock hat ?


----------



## NoHeroIn (21. Dezember 2011)

Gestern sündhaft teure Winterstiefel gekauft, heute geht mein telefon kaputt. Daher: neues Festnetztelefon und neue Stiefel!


----------



## vollmi (21. Dezember 2011)

Vorrat aufgefüllt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG René


----------



## Alux (21. Dezember 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Vorrat aufgefüllt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geh ich recht davon aus, dass in den 2 durchsichtigen Säckchen und den 2 blauen getrockneter Fisch (oder so ähnlich) ist?
Dann ist da 1 Päckchen Kräutertee, in dem daneben schätz ich auch und der große Karton dürfte irgendeine Sorte von Schoko/Knabberriegel beinhalten.

Und den Namen nach schätz ich mal du wohnst irgendwo Richtung Schweden/Finnland/Norwegen oder auf dem Breitengrad rum.


----------



## vollmi (21. Dezember 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Geh ich recht davon aus, dass in den 2 durchsichtigen Säckchen und den 2 blauen getrockneter Fisch (oder so ähnlich) ist?
> Dann ist da 1 Päckchen Kräutertee, in dem daneben schätz ich auch und der große Karton dürfte irgendeine Sorte von Schoko/Knabberriegel beinhalten.



Da gehst du richtig. Meine Lieblingsschokoriegel und Trocken- sowie Stockfisch (Knabberzeug für Fernsehabende) der Tee ist fürs Weibchen, kann man nichtmal rauchen 
Nö wohnen tue ich leider eher Schweiz rum  Sonst wär das nix besonderes und könnte man an jeder Ecke kaufen.


----------



## Alux (21. Dezember 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Da gehst du richtig. Meine Lieblingsschokoriegel und Trocken- sowie Stockfisch (Knabberzeug für Fernsehabende) der Tee ist fürs Weibchen, kann man nichtmal rauchen
> Nö wohnen tue ich leider eher Schweiz rum  Sonst wär das nix besonderes und könnte man an jeder Ecke kaufen.



Ah okay^^. Wenns um Knabbereien fürs Fernsehen gibt bevorzuge ich gerne Parenica, allerdings muss ich den mir bestellen, da ich nicht mal eben in die Slowakei fahren kann.



Achja zum Thema: Hab was Neues, nämlich kein Geld mehr(ja Weihnachten war teuer dieses Jahr)


----------



## Legendary (21. Dezember 2011)

Fisch zum Knabbern beim Fernsehen? Scheiße...irgendwas mach ich falsch mit meinen Chips. :O


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Dezember 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Fisch zum Knabbern beim Fernsehen? Scheiße...irgendwas mach ich falsch mit meinen Chips. :O



dachte ich auch grad...*Pralinen wegpack*
->auch was Neues: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (21. Dezember 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Fisch zum Knabbern beim Fernsehen? Scheiße...irgendwas mach ich falsch mit meinen Chips. :O



Ich knabber halt lieber an totem Getier als an Hasenfutter


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade unterm Steam-Wiehnachts-Geschenkehaufen gefunden.

Noch nie davon gehört, aber mal sehen...


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Dezember 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du Arsch und ich musste es mir für stolze 2.49 kaufen! ;P

Neu hab ich:

STALKER - SoC + STALKER - CS + Orc's must die
Und es werden noch Spiele folgen. :>


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Super Film! 

Außerdem endlich neongrüne Schnürrsenkel mit 240cm länge gefunden für meine Stiefelchen &#9829;


----------



## EspCap (22. Dezember 2011)

Ein neues FTD-Abo, nachdem mein Altes vor kurzem ausgelaufen ist (verfrühtes Weihnachtsgeschenk vom Vater  )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wein, der verschenkt wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und die komplette Serien-Box von Battlestar Galactica.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Außerdem noch ein neu gebuchtes Internet-M+ Paket bei o2, weil ich aktuell das ganze Haus mit Internet versorgen muss, weil das Telekom-DSL mal wieder Probleme macht (wenn man mal tagelang mit EDGE surft lernt man DSL-Lite wertzuschätzen, ich sag's euch).


----------



## Legendary (22. Dezember 2011)

Konnte mal wieder ned widerstehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Steelbox 

Und dazu noch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (22. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geschenk für meinen Dad, GEschenk für meine Mom, Mein Geschenk


----------



## vollmi (23. Dezember 2011)

Hab mir mal wieder was gegönnt:
Im Laden haben die 60 Zoll irgendwie kleiner ausgesehen.
Und die Dreambox 8000 HD zickt noch etwas mit der 3TB Harddisk rum die ich gleich dazubestellt hab 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (23. Dezember 2011)

War da nicht noch was übrig für nen neuen Fernsehtisch und ein besseres Kabelmanagement?! 
Hab leider noch nix neues, ich wart noch auf morgen ....


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. Dezember 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> War da nicht noch was übrig für nen neuen Fernsehtisch und ein besseres Kabelmanagement?!


Der Frage schließe ich mich mal an, denn bei dem Anblick kommt der Rest gar nicht mehr richtig zur Geltung.


----------



## vollmi (23. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Der Frage schließe ich mich mal an, denn bei dem Anblick kommt der Rest gar nicht mehr richtig zur Geltung.



Ich wollte ihn erstmal laufen sehen. Und alles zum Laufen kriegen. Vermutlich kommt er dann eh an die Wand. 
Ich liebäugle mit einem Wireless HDMI Transmitter. Aber wie kriege ich den Optischen Ausgang vom Fernseher wieder ohne Kabel zurück in den AV Receiver?

mfG René


----------



## EspCap (23. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (23. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (23. Dezember 2011)

Endgültig und unwiderruflich ALLE Weihnachtsgeschenke für dieses Jahr. Und ich geh nie, nie, nie, nie, nie wieder einen Tag vor Weihnachten in die Schmuckabteilung vom Kaufhof


----------



## Reflox (23. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem die erste CD zerkratzt wurde -_-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist ganz lustig.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. Dezember 2011)

Noch kurz vor dem Fest bestellt, quasi als Highlight zum Jahreswechsel  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (23. Dezember 2011)

Bluray-Player?


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und in wenigen Stunden wird der Thread eh mit Weihnachtsgeschenken geflutet


----------



## Immanuel94 (24. Dezember 2011)

Heute ist anno2070 von amazon eingetroffen


----------



## painschkes (24. Dezember 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Bluray-Player?



_Jup , sollte der Oppo BDP-93 sein. :-) _


----------



## Skatero (24. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alligatoah, fuck yeah!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (24. Dezember 2011)

Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (24. Dezember 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk:



NEID! Die Teile sind schon hammergeil und Qualitativ wohl jeden Cent wert. Viel spass damit.

mfG René


----------



## Renox1 (24. Dezember 2011)

Neuer Homeserver, heute angekommen


----------



## orkman (24. Dezember 2011)

paysafecard 10 euro , mass effect 1 und 2 fuer xbox 360 , dj hero fuer xbox 360 ... und battlenet identicator


----------



## EspCap (24. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von meiner Schwester


----------



## Edou (24. Dezember 2011)

Von meiner Schwester ne Halskette: Thor's Hammer! <3

Von Mum und Oma nen neuen TV.
und von Oma nochmals nen Perfüm.

Rest seh ich erst morgen. =)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ Geld
+ Schokolade
+ Saturn Gutschein

Und den Rest bekomm ich erst am Montag... ._.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Dezember 2011)

Bill Bryson - Eine kurze Geschichte der alltäglichen Dinge (Buch)
Black Stories Filmedition (Kartenspiel)
Bettwäsche (Bettwäsche  )
Mafialand Deutschland (Buch)
Tupperware Häksler für Kräuter
Süssigkeiten
Pc mit 8 gb Ram, Nvidia GTX 560 1 GB, Amd Athlon 2 X4 (3.0 Ghz)
Flasche Met
Usb-Stick in Form eines Minis

Persönliches Ranking:

1. Bill Bryson - Eine Kurze Geschichte der alltäglichen Dinge
2. PC
3 Mafialand Deutschland

Morgen bekomm ich noch mehr xD


----------



## Olliruh (24. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1 Hose
2 V-Neckshirts 
Rest kommt die Tage C:


----------



## Reflox (24. Dezember 2011)

PS3 320 GB + Uncharted 3 <3


----------



## Alux (24. Dezember 2011)

Heut gabs was

1 Anzug (aber schon früher bekommen)
1 Hemd
1 Brieftasche
130€ Bargeld
50€ Gutscheine fürs Einkaufzentrum in der Stadt
Süßigkeiten


----------



## orkman (24. Dezember 2011)

150 euro , nen quicksilver tshirt und ne witzige geldboerse mit nem lustigen spruch


----------



## Zonalar (24. Dezember 2011)

Weihnachts-Geschenke wurden verteilt, und ich hab echt geiles Zeugs bekommen :3

- 3 Pullis und 1 Hemd
- 2 LED-Tischlampen (1 mit Standfuss, das andere zum klemmen am Tischbrett)
- 1 Buch, "Das Schwert der Wahrheit", Band 5 "Die Seele des Feuers". Ich LIEBE diese Reihe!

und, mein absoluter Favorit! Ich hab mich schlapp gelacht, und es ist das beste Weihnachten bis jezz, das ich je gehabt habe! :3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königmarcus (24. Dezember 2011)

Lost Staffeln 5 & 6 (endlich geht das gucken weiter ) <3


----------



## Terrascream (25. Dezember 2011)

Öh Geldzuschuss fürs Tattoo anfang 2012, Eins über die ganze Brust *___*<3 
Sonst noch 8 Mangas, n Buch und Süßkrams o.ô


----------



## Renox1 (25. Dezember 2011)

Ist ja schon gut ihr Grinches


----------



## Manowar (25. Dezember 2011)

Auch wenn die Serie schwachsinnig war, hab ich es auch sehr gern geguckt und muss mal sagen.. das du nen Arsch bist.
Was bringt dir das jetzt? Du bist damit nicht cool, falls du das denkst..


----------



## win3ermute (25. Dezember 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Was bringt dir das jetzt? Du bist damit nicht cool, falls du das denkst..



Nicht darauf eingehen, sondern sofort melden! Sowas braucht kein Mensch! Ich hoffe auf eine Auszeit des Posters, wenn er das nicht schnell bearbeitet.


----------



## Manowar (25. Dezember 2011)

Ist schon gemeldet..


----------



## Exxe- (25. Dezember 2011)

- Blaue Ice Watch
- Boxfresh Schuhe 
- SW:TOR
- Skihlem
- Bargeld
- und, und, und... <3


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. Dezember 2011)

Nen Pullover, Das Labyrinth der träumenden Bücher in einer wunderschönen gebundenen Fassung, Süßkram und 100€ in Bar fürn Führerschein


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2011)

Achja, ich hab auch Freitag abend SW:TOR bestellt. Heisst das, ich werde es frühestens am Mittwoch bekommen? Wegen den Feiertagen und so :/


----------



## Exxe- (25. Dezember 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Achja, ich hab auch Freitag abend SW:TOR bestellt. Heisst das, ich werde es frühestens am Mittwoch bekommen? Wegen den Feiertagen und so :/


Wo hast du den bestellt?


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2011)

Exxe- schrieb:


> Wo hast du den bestellt?



Wog.ch - World of games. Aber ich hab auch um 23.00 diesen Freitag bestellt. Ich rechne mit dem Mittwoch, wenn sie am Dienstag wieder anfangen.


----------



## Noxiel (25. Dezember 2011)

Mein Schwager hat mir Skyrim im Steelcase geschenkt. Meine arme Frau... hö hö hö.


----------



## Legendary (25. Dezember 2011)

Bis jetzt:

- 150 Euro Bargeld
- 20 Euro Friseurgutschein
- 20 Euro Müller Gutschein
- Bademantel
- Hot Stones Massage Gutschein   
- Wellness Tag Gutschein von Perle inklusive eines Cleopatra Bades 
- Bruno Banani Pure Man EDT + gleiches Duschgel
- selbstgemachte Plätzchen
- Schlüsselanhänger



Heute kommt noch Opa...das wird wohl wieder Bargeld werden.


----------



## EspCap (25. Dezember 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> - Bruno Banani Pure Man EDT + gleiches Duschgel



Wurde mir letztes Jahr geschenkt, ist gut. Jetzt hab ich Eau de Prep


----------



## Legendary (25. Dezember 2011)

Weiß ich...ich hab ihn mir bestimmt schon 3 mal davor selbst gekauft. Hab einige Düfte daheim...glaub 8, bin da ziemlich eitel. :>


----------



## EspCap (25. Dezember 2011)

Oha. Und ich dachte ich hätte viele, aber ich hab nur 4 :S 

Aber Eau de Prep ist jetzt das "Hauptparfüm"


----------



## Konov (25. Dezember 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Oha. Und ich dachte ich hätte viele, aber ich hab nur 4 :S



Ihr habt auch viele, Mädels.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schenk ich mir selbst


----------



## heinzelmännchen (25. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habs mir schenken lassen und ich lieeebe es, echt geil das Teil.

Sonst gabs nochn Pullover, was zu riechen, Süßes und Geld


----------



## Cyberratchet (25. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ich nun schon über 3 1/2 Jahre lang iPhone OS bzw. iOS-User bin und mir mein 3GS immer zu altbacken wird, wollte ich mir nun wieder ein neues Smartphone zulegen. Das iPhone 4S wollte ich nicht und Android gefällt mir nur mittelmäßig (verwende es auf dem HP Touchpad und bei Freunden), da blieb mir nicht viel übrig. Als Touchpad User habe ich mir "echtes" Multitasking angewöhnt und dieses Feature will ich nicht mehr missen und da HP keine Smartphones mehr baut ist meine Wahl aufs Nokia N9 gefallen. Nach dem 3510 und dem (eher schlechten) NGage ist es nun mein 3 Mobiltelefon der Finnen und ich liebe es. Das Design schmeichelt meinen Augen und auch Meego ist erstaunlich gut gelungen. Ich war nie großer App-User, vielleicht weil es diese zu Beginn fürs 1. iPhone gar nicht gab, und so habe ich meistens nur den Browser, E-Mailclient, Musik- und Videoplayer (inkl. Youtube) und Kalender verwendet. Meego liefert hierfür gute Alternativen zu den iOS Programmen und hat mich mit seiner systemweiten Einbindung von Diensten wie Facebook und Skype überzeugt. Das UI erinnert mich etwas an WebOS 3.0 und je weiter ich schreibe umso mehr hört sich der Text wie Werbung an ^^.
Für Leute die gerne hunderte von Applikationen verwenden ist das N9 definitv nichts, aber mir gefällt es richtig gut. e-yes, der Entwickler des Android-Ports für das Nokia N900, spielt auch schon mit dem Gedanken Android 4.0 auf dieses schöne Stück zu portieren, so hätten wir N9-User das beste aus beiden Welten .

...ansonsten bekam ich noch einige Kochbücher, die autorisierte Biografie von Steve Jobs (ich bin nach wie vor Mac-User und "Fanboy") und ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Rayon (26. Dezember 2011)

150 euro mantel gutschein.. weiss aber noch nicht welchen ich da nehmen soll :/ vorschläge?

50 euro bargeld für meine bar

100 euro dekogutschein für bilder&wandtatoos für meine neue wohnung

dieter nuhr - der ultimative ratgeber für alles (buch)

dr. eckhardt von hirschhausen - glück kommt selten allein (buch)
ein hemd
2 tshirts

2 feuermelder für meine neue wohnung

und von mir für mich:

eine minibar + 4 barhocker

volbeat livekonzert dvd

himym season 6

rammstein tshirt von der tour + poster füpr meine neue wohnung

:9


----------



## Legendary (26. Dezember 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Oha. Und ich dachte ich hätte viele, aber ich hab nur 4 :S
> 
> Aber Eau de Prep ist jetzt das "Hauptparfüm"



4 ist ja auch schon deutlich mehr als der gemeine Männerdurchschnitt...der sprüht sich nämlich nur Deo ins Gesicht. 


Achja Opa war gestern noch da: BÄM 100 Euro mehr im Säckl.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Dezember 2011)

Uncharted 3 (PS3)
Halo Combat Evolved (xbox 360)
Rayman Origins (PS3)
32GB MicroSD für mein HTC

2x Aftershave
1xPulli

Und neue Schuhe 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrascream (26. Dezember 2011)

Heute kam noch ein neues Glätteisen und ein Calvin & Hobbes COmic dazu :$ <3


----------



## iShock (26. Dezember 2011)

Terraria von Steam geschenkt bekommen (glaub ich zumindest lol) \o/


----------



## schneemaus (26. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir kam heute noch ein Kirschkernkissen (zum Aufwärmen in der Mikrowelle) in Form einer Plüschkuh hinzu, die unglaublich weich ist *_*


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Dezember 2011)

alle haben zusammengeschmissen und da isses, das Tamron Weitwinkel 10-24mm :-))) damit die Leute auch nach dem Weihnachtsfuttern noch aufs Bild passen oO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrascream (27. Dezember 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> damit die Leute auch nach dem Weihnachtsfuttern noch aufs Bild passen oO
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Made my day.


----------



## Edou (27. Dezember 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V - Skyrim. <33333333


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2011)

Hellblaues Hemd von H&M (schonmal fürs Sylvester-Outfit  ) uuuuuuuuuuuuuuund




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ENDLICH hatte es der doofe Media Markt <.<


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Dezember 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> 4 ist ja auch schon deutlich mehr als der gemeine Männerdurchschnitt...


Eins ist schon mehr.
@Sh1k4ri - nice!

Ich hab 150€ mehr für meine Tattookasse.


----------



## Deanne (28. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe die Special-Edition vorbestellt und finde das Album jetzt gar nicht mal so geil. "Elfenbeinturm" gefällt mir zB. im Original deutlich besser.

@Topic: Weihnachtsgeschenke halt:

- Bargeld
- Handtasche (wird aber umgetauscht, da Leder)
- Parfüm
- Massenweise Süßigkeiten
- Badematte


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe die Special-Edition vorbestellt und finde das Album jetzt gar nicht mal so geil. "Elfenbeinturm" gefällt mir zB. im Original deutlich besser.



Ich wollte mir eigentlich auch nur Rebell ohne Grund holen, leider hatten sie das bei Media Markt nicht. War eben bei Saturn, da hatten sie es logischerweise.

Daher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ mein Samsung Galaxie S2 ist da, FU YEAH


----------



## Dracun (28. Dezember 2011)

Gabs zwar schon am Sonntag .. aber irgendwie verpeilt des hier zu posten 
Ich zitiere daher einfach mal meinen Blog 



> Meine Mutter war heute bei uns zu Besuch und hat uns reichlich beschenkt, aber des was sie mir zu Teil kommen lies .. ist einfach WOOOW
> Und sie hat mir ein paar Langspielplatten aus IHREM Schatz geschenkt:
> 
> -OST von Pretty Woman (darüber freut sich ganz besonders mein Frauchen)
> ...


----------



## sympathisant (28. Dezember 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> ... die waren früher rund,schwarz und machen auch heute noch einen viel besseren Sound als CD´s ...



muahaha. die verbiegen sich, wenn sie stehen. die leiden, wenn sie in stapeln liegen. die verformen sich bei hitze. sind sehr viel staubanfälliger ...

dazu gerade noch folgendes gefunden:

"Einige Plattensammler – wie der dogmatische Joe Bussard – lehnen noch heute den Vinylkonsum konsequent als modernen Wahnsinn ab."

Es gibt eben immer Ewig-Gestrige.


und um beim Thema zu bleiben: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab ich dem Weihnachtsmann abgezogen.


----------



## Legendary (28. Dezember 2011)

Das CDs schlechter klingen als Vinyls ist eine Lüge der Industrie. Ich hab ca. 150 Vinyls daheim (überwiegend House, Elektro etc.) und das einzige was an denen anders klingt ist das ewige Knacken beim abspielen...das hat Nostalgiefaktor, das wars aber schon. Eine ordentlich CD oder flac Dateien haben eine brilliante Qualität.


----------



## Alux (28. Dezember 2011)

Heute mal unterwegs gewesen
Eine neue Brieftasche (die von Weihnachten hatte leider zu wenig Platz für meine ganzen Karten)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  um die Wartezeit auf die deutsche TB Ausgabe zu verkürzen




Und das für den Book report in Englisch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (28. Dezember 2011)

Er ist da .. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Dezember 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Das CDs schlechter klingen als Vinyls ist eine Lüge der Industrie. Ich hab ca. 150 Vinyls daheim (überwiegend House, Elektro etc.) und das einzige was an denen anders klingt ist das ewige Knacken beim abspielen...das hat Nostalgiefaktor, das wars aber schon. Eine ordentlich CD oder flac Dateien haben eine brilliante Qualität.



Wenn man das gleiche Album auf LP und auf CD mit einer anständigen Anlage hört, klingt die LP (bei gutem Zustand) anders - für mich würde ich sagen "voller, voluminöser, klarer". Sehr deutlich wird das bei Dire Straits Alben oder guten Blues Platten. Techno höre ich zwar auch aber nur als mp3 Files das reicht...^^Natürlich gibt es herausragende CD-Pressungen, doch diese klingen eben ein wenig anders als eine vernünftige LP-Pressung.


----------



## sympathisant (28. Dezember 2011)

wenn man bei Wiki schaut, wird dein Empfinden bestätigt. 

"Tonaufzeichnungen auf Schallplatten bringen aus physikalischen Gründen Klangverfälschungen mit sich, die subjektiv von manchen Menschen dem neutralen Klang der CD vorgezogen werden. Dazu zählen insbesondere ..."

Das was du also hörst sind Klangverfälschungen, die vom Musiker nicht so gewollt sind, sondern aufgrund des Trägers (Vinyl) entstehen. Muss jeder für sich entscheiden ob er das besser findet.


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Dezember 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wenn man bei Wiki schaut, wird dein Empfinden bestätigt.
> 
> "Tonaufzeichnungen auf Schallplatten bringen aus physikalischen Gründen Klangverfälschungen mit sich, die subjektiv von manchen Menschen dem neutralen Klang der CD vorgezogen werden. Dazu zählen insbesondere ..."
> 
> Das was du also hörst sind Klangverfälschungen, die vom Musiker nicht so gewollt sind, sondern aufgrund des Trägers (Vinyl) entstehen. Muss jeder für sich entscheiden ob er das besser findet.



naja also "Klangverfälschungen" hat noch keiner dazu gesagt, aber ich gebe das gern weiter wenn ich wieder auf einer High End Messe bin im Mai - stelle mir das nett vor wenn alle gespannt sitzen und warten, bis der Transrotor Plattenspieler gestartet wird an der Krell Anlage und ich sage: "Jetzt geht es los mit den Klangverfälschungen" ... - naja aber es gibt ja Künstler, die ihr Album erst auf LP rausbringen und dann auf CD, weil die LP echter klingt für sie....was für noobs laut wiki ne ?


----------



## sympathisant (28. Dezember 2011)

aber echt.  keine ahnung die typen.


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Dezember 2011)

ein link mal zum Thema CD vs Vinyl - recht friedlich & nachvollziebar geschrieben hifi-online


----------



## EspCap (28. Dezember 2011)

Karten für Skrillex in Stuttgart Ende Februar


----------



## win3ermute (28. Dezember 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> ein link mal zum Thema CD vs Vinyl - recht friedlich & nachvollziebar geschrieben hifi-online



Nur leider hat das dort beschriebene wenig mit der Realität zu tun. Schallplatten sind nicht "höher auflösend" als eine CD; im Gegenteil: Damit überhaupt eine Abtastung möglich ist, muß das Signal verzerrt aufgenommen werden (Ohr während des Abspielens in die Nähe der Nadel halten und "Quäkton" genießen). 
Um diese Verzerrung wieder aufzuheben, braucht es eines Entzerrers; verbunden mit einem Vorverstärker, der die viel zu schwachen Stromübertragungen des Plattenspielers für den eigentlichen Verstärker aufbereitet.

Diese Vorverstärker sind im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Teilen einer Anlage nicht genormt - je nach Bauart ergibt sich mit demselben Tonabnehmersystem bei unterschiedlichen Vorverstärkern ein gänzlich anderes Klangbild!
Dieses unterschiedliche Klangbild hat bis heute zu einer Einstufung der Verstärker verschiedener Firmen als "analytisch", "bassbetont" etc. geführt - hatte nur nix mit dem Verstärker zu tun. Die Platte war zu solchen Zeiten eben das "Nonplusultra" im Klang und Geräte wurden danach eingestuft.

Tatsächlich entstehen bei Schallplatten - vergleichbar mit vielen Röhrenverstärkern, die tatsächlich "anders" klingen - Verzerrungen. Diese liegen jedoch meist im Bereich der sogenannten "harmonischen Verzerrungen", weswegen sie als angenehm "warmer Klang" empfunden werden.

Zur Schallplatte an sich: Deren Möglichkeiten sind sehr eingeschränkt, weswegen eine Aufnahme für Platte immer ein besonderes Mastering braucht: Bässe können unter einem bestimmten Bereich nicht mehr Stereo aufgezeichnet werden; ebenso muß Rillenabstand etc. bei der Dynamik einberechnet werden.
Das führte in der jüngsten Vergangenheit dazu, daß oftmals Plattenaufnahmen _nicht_ dem sogenannten "Loudness-War" unterlagen, sondern eine erheblich bessere Abmischung als die CD erfuhren, weswegen sie selbstverständlich wesentlich besser klingen.
Bei älteren Aufnahmen wie etwa "Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms" oder Blues und Klassik klingt ebenfalls die Platte erheblich besser - die Original-Master sind nämlich durch Unfall zerstört oder verschwunden.

In Sachen Dynamik und Aufzeichnung liegt die CD weit vorne. Was die CD an Ober- und Unterfrequenzen nicht wiedergeben kann, ist nicht hörbar - und kann von den meisten bezahlbaren Boxen eh nicht wiedergegeben werden! 

Ein herkömmlicher Plattenspieler ohne Tangential-Arm (das sind ca. 99 % aller Turntables) trifft übrigens nur ganze zwei Mal tatsächlich im richtigen Winkel auf der Platte auf (Spurfehlwinkel). Unangenehme Verzerrungen vor allen Dingen im Innenteil der Platte sind oftmals die Regel, was besonders bei Klassik neben dem Geknister erheblich nerven kann, weil gerade in der Klassik dynamische Ausbrüche am Ende einer Symphonie oder Konzertes die Regel sind.

Allgemein gilt: Eine Platte kann verdammt gut klingen; sie kann sogar besser als die CD klingen - der zu betreibende Aufwand ist jedoch sehr viel höher, braucht so ein Ding doch eine ganz genaue Justierung und Aufstellung, ein teures System (was sich obendrein genau wie die Schallplatte abnutzt) sowie einen passenden Vorverstärker (einstellbare Vorverstärker sind neu kaum zu bekommen und dazu sauteuer, weswegen ich eine Yamaha-Vorstufe als reinen Vorverstärker betreibe).

Taugt die Pressung nicht, kommt da auch mit dem besten System kein tauglicher Klang raus; auch nicht aus absolut abgenutzten Platten. In meinem Blog bin ich ja schon ausführlicher darauf eingegangen.
Zu sagen, die Platte sei der CD überlegen, ist absoluter Quatsch. Übrigens ist das kein Gerücht der Industrie, sondern von sogenannten "High-End-Fetischisten" und den Unterstützern dieser Randgruppe; den meist totalen Schwachsinn daherlabernden Hifi-Magazinen, die selbst bei Netzwerkkabeln einen Klangunterschied hören wollen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Dezember 2011)

Gaaaaaanz viel Alk (für Sylvester   Auch nicht alles meins...)


----------



## Aswin2009 (28. Dezember 2011)

neues:

skyrim
fifa 12
star wars the old republic
Der dunke Thron (rebecca Gable)
einen Pulli
100€


----------



## Legendary (28. Dezember 2011)

Joa...heute mal bissl Weihnachtsgeld ausgegeben nochmal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (28. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

SW TOR und es ist geil  Wenn ich nur unter der Woche nich immer so müde wär, käm ich auch mehr zum zocken ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Glock Feldmesser


----------



## win3ermute (28. Dezember 2011)

Nun ist es auch hier gelandet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Installiert, aber nu erst mal ab in die Kneipe zu Freunden; danach zocken!


----------



## Sigmea (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe jetzt Origin.


----------



## Renox1 (29. Dezember 2011)

Sigmea schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt Origin.



Mein Beileid


----------



## Derulu (29. Dezember 2011)

Sigmea schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt Origin.



Gesundheit oder "Gute Besserung"

Wo wir schon dabei sind...

Ich hab was Neues, nämlich Husten...und das wirklich...das ist etwas nervig


----------



## Legendary (29. Dezember 2011)

Heute bestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch noch folgendes bestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (29. Dezember 2011)

Das OBD Kabel dürfte mit dem fetten Rechner den du dazu bestellt hast etwas umständlich werden 

mfG René


----------



## MasterXoX (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte mir gestern Garrys Mod gegönnt.

Wasn scheiß, ich steig da garnicht richtig durch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke Steam


----------



## BlizzLord (29. Dezember 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir gestern Garrys Mod gegönnt.
> 
> Wasn scheiß, ich steig da garnicht richtig durch



Wenn man mal drinne ist macht es unglaublichen Spaß vorallem mit Freunden.


----------



## Saji (29. Dezember 2011)

Nachträgliches Geburtstagsgeschenk. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Plus passende Silikonhülle. =)


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das OBD Kabel dürfte mit dem fetten Rechner den du dazu bestellt hast etwas umständlich werden
> 
> mfG René



Nene...das Kabel kommt an den Laptop. 


Und das ist nur ein Gehäuse...Zalman Z9 Plus, wobei mir ein ganzer Rechner natürlich lieber wär...^^


----------



## rawbin (30. Dezember 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir gestern Garrys Mod gegönnt.
> 
> Wasn scheiß, ich steig da garnicht richtig durch



Na ja, es ist halt am Anfang wirklich recht kompliziert. Ich empfehle dir die viiiiiielen verschiedenen Spielmodi. Da wäre Zombie-Survival, Roleplaying-City, Surfing, Deathrun...

Mit anderen Kollegen machts besonders viel Spaß.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2011)

6x 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geschenkt bekommen (Wettschulden :3)

Und 3x Monster Energy Drinks


----------



## MasterXoX (30. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fürs Auto  Nein  Doch! Oooooh


----------



## Konov (30. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



neue MTB Hose von SCOTT für den Frühling

Schnäppchen 2-in-1 Softshelljacke fürs Biken von TSCHIBO, nur 25 Euro statt 50 ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Dezember 2011)

Macht Biken eigentlich Spaß, wenn man in unmittelbarer Nähe nur Idiotenhügel hat so wie ich? Einfach nur über Waldwege zu fahren wäre mir auf Dauer zu langweilig.


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2011)

Kommt drauf an was du fahren willst, acuh einfach "nur fahren" kann Spaß machen, einfach mal im MTB-Thread reingucken


----------



## Konov (30. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Macht Biken eigentlich Spaß, wenn man in unmittelbarer Nähe nur Idiotenhügel hat so wie ich? Einfach nur über Waldwege zu fahren wäre mir auf Dauer zu langweilig.



Naja, so richtig spektakuläre Landschaften - was das Biken meiner Meinung nach auch ausmacht - gibts natürlich in Deutschland weniger, als z.B. auf Zypern oder in anderen Ländern.
In Deutschland fallen mir da nur die Alpen und Co. in Süddeutschland ein, wo man auch richtig was zu sehen bekommt.

Bei mir hier gibts auch nur Stadtwald und angrenzende Felder, die sich aber aber ganz schön erstrecken. Für Tagestouren und Spaß am fahren reicht das allemal. Kommt halt immer auf die eigenen Ansprüche an.
Wenn ich das Geld hätte, würde ich jedenfalls gerne mal durch kanadische Wälder biken oder auf Zypen weil da die Landschaft unglaublich geil ist. Mir persönlich gehts da allerdings weniger um möglichst riskante Downhill Trails als mehr um sportliche Aktivität vor schöner Kulisse.
Und so ein stinknormaler Wald kann auch manchmal entzücken, je nachdem wie das Wetter ist!


----------



## Rayon (30. Dezember 2011)

einen neuen - und zugleich den letzten - Kasten bier für dieses Jahr


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Dezember 2011)

Deutschland hat eigentlich eine grandiose Naturkulisse zu bieten und neben verschiedensten Strecken, sogar auch in Norddeutschland, gibt es für Biker auch massig Bikeparks.


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2011)

Im Norden vllt auch die Lüneburger Heide, oder am Strand entlang


----------



## Konov (30. Dezember 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Deutschland hat eigentlich eine grandiose Naturkulisse zu bieten und neben verschiedensten Strecken, sogar auch in Norddeutschland, gibt es für Biker auch massig Bikeparks.



Wenn man auf mitteleuropäische Wälder steht, jupp. ^^

Bikeparks sind allerdings nur was für Freeride und Downhill Fans. Ich persönlich fahr lieber nen Waldweg bevor ich mir im Bikepark die Knochen breche. 
Aber bin auch kein Profi und nicht so wagemutig veranlagt.


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2011)

und außerdem muss man da auch erstmal hinkommen ... das ist warscheinlich auch der Grund warum ich mir demnächst ein Dirtbike kaufe


----------



## Terrascream (30. Dezember 2011)

Neues Lieblingslied &#9829;

Aber wenn ich's poste wird wieder nur gemeckert x:


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Neues Lieblingslied &#9829;
> 
> Aber wenn ich's poste wird wieder nur gemeckert x:



Lass mich raten...so ein übelster gröhliger Metalscheiß der einen so richtig lecker aggressiv macht? :>


Wenns das nicht ist...dann mecker ich nicht. <3


----------



## NoHeroIn (30. Dezember 2011)

Neuer Kameragurt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Plüschnilpferd Bert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (30. Dezember 2011)

- Iron Fist-Shirt (sogar billiger bekommen)
- Carhartt-Mütze 
- Kosmetik und Badezeug
- Hotpants mit Blumenmuster



Terrascream schrieb:


> Neues Lieblingslied &#9829;
> 
> Aber wenn ich's poste wird wieder nur gemeckert x:



Her damit!


----------



## Thoor (30. Dezember 2011)

Eigentlich hätte ich Skyrim neu, aber dank dem scheiss opfer verein namens Steam funktioniert gar nichts, nichtmal die installation von der DVD... Hurra ich zahle geld für ein spiel, dabei werde ich gezwungen kack steam zu benutzen ohne das ich es will und eine wahl hätte, natürlich funktioniert der mist dann nichtmal....

ich HASSE steam....


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. Dezember 2011)

Joa ungünstige Zeit für Steam, probiers in 1-2h nochmal, dann sollte der Ansturm vom Sale komplett wegsein.


----------



## BlizzLord (31. Dezember 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Eigentlich hätte ich Skyrim neu, aber dank dem scheiss opfer verein namens Steam funktioniert gar nichts, nichtmal die installation von der DVD... Hurra ich zahle geld für ein spiel, dabei werde ich gezwungen kack steam zu benutzen ohne das ich es will und eine wahl hätte, natürlich funktioniert der mist dann nichtmal....
> 
> ich HASSE steam....



Dir ist schon bewusst das grade ein extremer Ansturm auf die Steam Server herrscht?
Hauptsache dumme scheisse labern <.<

Und Steam wurde nicht misshandelt/ermordet/etc. daher können sie keine Opfer sein. :X

Dann lern halt mit dienem PC umzugehen dann funktioniert die DvD Installation auch.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (31. Dezember 2011)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> Plüschnilpferd Bert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ja toll! O.O


----------



## Dracun (1. Januar 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Eigentlich hätte ich Skyrim neu, aber dank dem scheiss opfer verein namens Steam funktioniert gar nichts, nichtmal die installation von der DVD... Hurra ich zahle geld für ein spiel, dabei werde ich gezwungen kack steam zu benutzen ohne das ich es will und eine wahl hätte, natürlich funktioniert der mist dann nichtmal....
> 
> ich HASSE steam....


Lösung des Problemes, zumindest bei mir:

"Lokale Daten löschen" (- also mit Rechtsklick auf das Skyrim-Symbol in Steam und dann auswählen)
Setup über DVD starten. 
Jetzt wird das Spiel von DVD installiert und anschließend der Patch per Internet geladen. 
Wenn es net direkt klappt ... einfach mehrmals versuchen ..


----------



## Kamsi (1. Januar 2012)

böses steam/origin/ubisoft wenn man spiele nur spielen kann wenn sie es erlauben ^^


----------



## Dracun (1. Januar 2012)

Nun ja da ich diesen Begriff aus ner bestimmten Szene her kenne .. sag ich dazu einfach mal .. das dies sicherlich hier net gerne gesehen wird....


----------



## Kamsi (1. Januar 2012)

sodbrennen von bratwürstchen


----------



## Renox1 (1. Januar 2012)

Fritz!Box Wlan 3370 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (1. Januar 2012)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst das grade ein extremer Ansturm auf die Steam Server herrscht?
> Hauptsache dumme scheisse labern <.<
> 
> Und Steam wurde nicht misshandelt/ermordet/etc. daher können sie keine Opfer sein. :X
> ...



Um nochmal darauf zurückzukommen:

Ob Steam nen Ansturm hat oder nicht geht mir am popo vorbei. Wenn ich WoW kaufe weiss ich das es ein Online Spiel ist bei dem die Server benötigt werden und abkacken können. Aber zu Steam wirst du gezwungen, auch wenn du gar kein Online Spiel spielst. Du wirst gezwungen ein Programm zu benutzen, dich zu registrieren und dein Spiel dort einzubinden obwohl du das nicht willst und keine nennenswerten Vorteile hast. Das ist einfach nur LÄCHERLICH. Also überleg dir das nächste Mal wer hier Scheisse labert 

Ich denke als Informatiker kann ich ganz gut mit Computer umgehen, aber wenn du mal dein Gehirn einschalten würdest, würdest du merken das auch bei der DVD Installation eine Rückfrage auf den Sever nötig ist. Wenn diese überlastet sind geht auch die DVD Installation nicht. Nach ca 3 Stunden löschen und versuchen hats dann geklappt. Naja nun läufts und ich kann nur sagen: Skyrim ist genial, Steam gehört verboten. 

@Topic:

N 2. Auto  Punto GT mit beigem Leder und äusserst schön aufgemotzt. Sommer du kannst kommen <3


----------



## Renox1 (1. Januar 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Um nochmal darauf zurückzukommen:
> 
> Ob Steam nen Ansturm hat oder nicht geht mir am popo vorbei. Wenn ich WoW kaufe weiss ich das es ein Online Spiel ist bei dem die Server benötigt werden und abkacken können. Aber zu Steam wirst du gezwungen, auch wenn du gar kein Online Spiel spielst. Du wirst gezwungen ein Programm zu benutzen, dich zu registrieren und dein Spiel dort einzubinden obwohl du das nicht willst und keine nennenswerten Vorteile hast. Das ist einfach nur LÄCHERLICH. Also überleg dir das nächste Mal wer hier Scheisse labert
> 
> ...



Bei Nicht-Onlinespielen ist Steam lediglich zur authentifikation gedacht. Die Installation mit Serverrückfrage und der dauerhafte Pflichtbetrieb von Steam ist verbesserungsbedürftig, ansonsten jedoch bin ich mit Steam vollstens zufrieden. Ich finde solch eine online Plattform einfach toll, auf der ich meine Spiele verwalten und mit meinen Mitspielern und Freunden schreiben kann. Geschmackssache eben


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. Januar 2012)

Die letzten 14 Tage auf einem Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrascream (1. Januar 2012)

@ AÖ, nur weil du Metal nicht magst ist es kein Scheiß, hör es dir lieber nicht an sonst läufste ja Amok, gewaltfördernd wie "Metal" nunmal ist :>

@ Deanne




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LhoILecAWh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Januar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Die letzten 14 Tage auf einem Bild:




Was jetzt erst Lost Staffeln? Von Dir als Film/Serien-Fan hätte ich erwartet das die zum"Standard-Repertoir" gehören 


B2T:

Ein blaues Lacoste Hemd, zu dem ich leider kein Bild habe


----------



## Konov (1. Januar 2012)

Nochmal Weihnachtsgeld rausgehauen für neue MTB Schuhe fürn Frühling und Sommer ^^

Northwave Rocker MTB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. Januar 2012)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Was jetzt erst Lost Staffeln? Von Dir als Film/Serien-Fan hätte ich erwartet das die zum"Standard-Repertoir" gehören


In erster Linie bin ich erst einmal geiziger Filmfan und kaufe wenn der Preis stimmt. Bin jedenfalls nicht bereit 40€ für eine Staffel auszugeben, auch wenn es Lost ist. Ich sammle nun seit über 10 Jahren bewusst Filme und eines habe ich teuer erlernen müssen: Jede Serie und jeder Film ist irgendwann mal günstig zu haben, man muss nur den richtigen Moment abwarten können.


----------



## Legendary (1. Januar 2012)

Ausser bei den Simpsons...die sind leider immer gleich teuer.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ausser bei den Simpsons...die sind leider immer gleich teuer.



Ich hab beim Lagerausverkauf jede Staffel für 5€ bekommen


----------



## Manoroth (1. Januar 2012)

nen kater vom feinsten Oo met is böse^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ausser bei den Simpsons...die sind leider immer gleich teuer.


Die gab es doch mal für nen Appel und nen Ei irgendwo.


----------



## Legendary (1. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich hab beim Lagerausverkauf jede Staffel für 5€ bekommen



VERDAMMT SEIST DU!


btt: ich seh die teile nie unter 25 - 30 € als DVD (!)...das ist mir einfach zu krank, obwohl ich ein Riesenfan bin und eigentlich jede Folge auswändig kenne.


----------



## tonygt (3. Januar 2012)

Ich konnte nicht wiederstehen zu warten bis es billiger wird  Ich musst einfach wissen wie die Story weitergeht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merianna (3. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich konnte nicht wiederstehen zu warten bis es billiger wird  Ich musst einfach wissen wie die Story weitergeht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe jo steht auch noch auf meiner Liste nur zu faul zum MM zu laufen der ist am AdW bei uns  wird die Tage mal in Angriff genommen


----------



## tear_jerker (3. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



endlich ist es mein, nach dem MediaMarkt in ganz Berlin Lieferschwierigkeiten hatte, hab ich es heute bei Saturn gefunden: Logitech G930


----------



## Fauzi (3. Januar 2012)

Ne Magendarmgrippe :> Juhe -.-'


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Januar 2012)

Eine Levi's 519er in dunkel Blau

und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




D


----------



## EspCap (5. Januar 2012)

Strickjacke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chino: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3-er Pack T-Shirts:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch neue Schuhe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (5. Januar 2012)

Die Schuhe gefallen mir sehr gut. Ich selbst bin grad am Ringen ob ich die 30€ für die Stieg Larsson Blu-Ray Trilogie ausgeben sollt oder nicht.


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2012)

_Mach es! Mach es! Mach es! :-D

Bin auch am überlegen _


----------



## Reflox (5. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Musste ich einfach bestellen. Leider kommt es erst am 8. Februar.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Musste ich einfach bestellen. Leider kommt es erst am 8. Februar.



Wird wohl in DE indiziert sein oder ? :s


----------



## BlizzLord (5. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wird wohl in DE indiziert sein oder ? :s



Mittlerweile kann man sich da nicht mehr sicher sein.

Das entscheiden die wohl heutzutage via Münzwurf.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2012)

Ich werde es mir eh so oder so kaufen...


----------



## vollmi (6. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja einen neuen Bohrhammer.
Kann mich aber noch nicht entscheiden ob Kress oder Milwaukee.

Hab jetzt erstmal einen Kress 180 AFB gekauft. Bis die Bohrhammer Testgeräte zum Ausprobieren beim Händler sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man darf mich einfach nicht mit einem Werkzeughändler alleine lassen 

mfG René


----------



## BenNevis (6. Januar 2012)

Cooler Thread, meine neuen Kochtöpfte sind heut gekommen. Ich hoffe, ich muss den Rest meines Lebens nie wieder Kochtöpfe kaufen.


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Januar 2012)

Was sind das für Kochtöpfe? Sind die für Induktionsherde geeignet?^^


----------



## Alux (6. Januar 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich ja einen neuen Bohrhammer.
> Kann mich aber noch nicht entscheiden ob Kress oder Milwaukee.
> mfG René



Alos wenn nen guten Bohrhammer brauchst würd ich die empfehlen:

Mit Akku: Hilti TE 7-A Akku Bohrhammer

Ohne AKku: Hilti TE 7 Bohrhammer,bzw TE 7 + DRS Bohrhammer wenn du Staubsauger + Schnellspannbohrfutter haben willst oder wenn es was Kräftigeres sein soll den TE 30-M-AVR Kombihammer, da kannst dann alles mit machen


Hab schon mit jedem der oben genannten Geräte gearbeitet und kann sie nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## vollmi (6. Januar 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Alos wenn nen guten Bohrhammer brauchst würd ich die empfehlen:
> 
> Mit Akku: Hilti TE 7-A Akku Bohrhammer



Hätte ich ein Bauunternehmen wäre Hilti sicher in der engeren Wahl. Aber als reiner Hobbyschrauber der das Teil nur für um Haus und Stall braucht ist das völlig übertrieben. 
Nur schon vom Preis.

Ich brauch ja nur einen neuen weil meine 10 Jahre alte AEG PN 3000 super X2 so langsam gewartet werden sollte und das wohl teurer wird als eine neue Maschine gleicher Qualität.

mfG René


----------



## BenNevis (6. Januar 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Was sind das für Kochtöpfe? Sind die für Induktionsherde geeignet?^^



Ja sind sie, wir ziehen dieses Jahr ins Eigenheim, da hab ich das mit dem Induktionsherd schon bedacht. 

Und ich würde sie bei Amazon bestellen, im Laden kosten die nach wie vor 400&#8364; ^^
http://www.amazon.de/WMF-760046380-Topf-Set-FUNCTION-4-teilig/dp/B0015ZGC60/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325856435&sr=8-1


----------



## schneemaus (6. Januar 2012)

Gerade noch ein nachträgliches Weihnachtsgeschenk bekommen: Die "Special Fan Box" der No Angels, mit den Alben "Elle'ments", "Now Us" und der DVD "When the Angels Swing", weil mir die CDs und DVDs in den Jahren schlicht etwas gelitten haben, obwohl ich immer versucht habe, sie zu hegen und zu pflegen. Deswegen freu ich mich wie noch was über diese Box, zumal wirklich schöne Bilder dabei sind *_*


----------



## JokerofDarkness (6. Januar 2012)

BenNevis schrieb:


> Und ich würde sie bei Amazon bestellen, im Laden kosten die nach wie vor 400€ ^^
> http://www.amazon.de...25856435&sr=8-1


Geht doch nix über WMF Kochpötte. Mir kommt auch nix anderes mehr ins Haus.


Ich habe heute endlich meine neues Schrauberheim bezogen. Nun kann der Aufbau des V8 beginnen. Passend dazu kam dann gleich noch der 2-teilige Unterfahrschutz.


----------



## vollmi (6. Januar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Nun kann der Aufbau des V8 beginnen. Passend dazu kam dann gleich noch der 2-teilige Unterfahrschutz.



TTIWWP


----------



## BenNevis (7. Januar 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> TTIWWP



Dem stimm ich zu !


----------



## win3ermute (7. Januar 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Alos wenn nen guten Bohrhammer brauchst würd ich die empfehlen:
> 
> Mit Akku: Hilti TE 7-A Akku Bohrhammer



Ist Bosch heute tot oder zu teuer (kein Flame - nur interessehalber. In "meiner Bohrzeit" abseits der  Heimwerkerhandriege (professionell war das irgendwas mit rotem Griff) war man entweder Bosch oder bei Billigkram, der nix taugte)?

War wie bei Werkzeugen: Hazet oder nix! Und bei Werkzeugen gibbet bis heute für mich nur Hazet, nachdem ich jegliches andere Zeuch (auch jene italienische Hochwertware, an deren Namen ich mich nicht mehr erinnere) erfolgreich zugrunde gerichtet habe: HAZET! Yeah!

Hab heute noch eine 17er Radschrauben-Aufsatz für den Kompressor: Passt! Bekommt man nicht kaputt!

Und @Joker: KEIN V8 der neuen Generation ist so cool wie die Hemis oder Chevis der '70er Jahre! Diese Dinosaurier sind so verdammt cool (und mit Sicherheit selbst damals Jahre hinter der Technik zurück); das geht auf kein Schiff mehr! Raw Power pur!

Meine Gedanken gehen seit einiger Zeit in der Richtung, mein "Opel Rekord C Coupé" auf V8 umzurüsten. Ist mehr als ein "echtes" Coupé: Lange Schnauze, Coke-Bottle-Shape und darüberhinaus keine B-Säule (sprich: man kann die Heckfenster herunterkurbeln im Zweisitzer - und es gibt keinerlei Stütze zwischen Hinterfenster und sonstiger Karrosse!) Den Längsmotor mit 6 Zylindern schafft das Ding mit den Achsen des 6-Zylinders durchaus (C und Commodore A sind eh dasselbe Modell; von Achsen und Vorderbau abgesehen). 
"H"-Kennzeichen kann ich mir dann natürlich an die Backe kleben ^^. Die kaum mehr rückbaubaren Änderungen bereiten mir allerdings Kopfschmerzen (einerseits habe ich nix dagegen, ein Unikat zu besitzen - andererseits zerstöre ich damit natürlich den Originalzustand, in dem sich das Baby nach aufwendigster Ur-Restauration meinerseits im 18. Jahr befindet).

Lange gesucht (auch vor allen Dingen in meinen Fotos, die mein "Monster" in der Hauptsache in der Restaurierung zeigen): So will ein ORC (hier ein Commodore A; erkennbar an den 5-Loch-Felgen als auch an der Aluverkleidung hinten) fotografiert werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich das schönste Auto, das jemals in Europa gebaut wurde! 

Und sowas ist "dreckig":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner sah vor 18 Jahren übrigens so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man beachte die Werkzeuge in Front: Echte Bosch-Schlagbohrmaschine - und nicht im Bild zu sehende Abschleifmaschine war noch eine echte "Flex" mit rotem Griff! "Flex" - heute namensgebend - war tatsächlich eine Firma! Und das Zeug war unkaputtbar!

Wer genau hinsieht, der erkennt auch meinen damaligen "Wahnsinn": Am Arsch ist alles neu, aber hinter dem Radlauf ist alles rausgetrennt. Ich bin damals nicht nur soweit gegangen, den "Hilfsrahmen" zu erneuern, sondern gleich alles: A; B und C-Säulen wurden - soweit nötig - erneuert. Hinter dem "Arsch" ist ein "Stützbalken" neu gemacht; sofern nötig wurde das durch die ganze Karrosserie gezogen!
Ich hab Bilder, wo wir den "heiligen Gral" der Fahrzeugkonstruktion ersetzen: Die A-Säule, weil sie oberflächlich Rost angesetzt hatte (jedes mit Rost behaftete Teil wurde in meiner Rekonstruktion großzügigst herausgeschnitten)!

Und die Türen passten sowohl damals als auch heute noch!

Und auch das freut mich - ein Bild von mir in jungen Jahren ohne Haare bis zum Arsch (niemand bei Verstand lässt tatsächlich einmalig rote Haare einfach so kurzhaarschnittig verkümmern - und ich habe bis heute keine Erinnerung mehr, wer der Idiot "in Front" ist):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seltensheitwert (ich bin der im Hintergrund. Und ich mag verdammt sein, wenn ihr mit _dem_ Hintergrund "Dea-Geschichte" in dieser Konstellation ein geschichtsträchtigeres Symbol-Bild von euch und eurer Geschichte findet - davon habe ich gleich ein paar!)! Das verdammte Ding auf der Hebebühne (Kadett C Coupé) hat allerdings einige Geschichten zu erzählen gehabt...

Der nächste Moment dieses "Opel Kadett C Coupé" hat eh so ausgesehen:

"Ich habe gebrannt und irgendwelche Idioten haben mich ausgesaugt":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt kalendertaugliche Fotos auch von diesem Auto. Letztlich haben wir das alles immer retten und verbessern können .

Ich wette, keiner von euch hat jemals ein verdammtes Auto gelöscht, sich danach schlappgelacht und den Scheiß auch wieder gereinigt. In dieser "unbearbeiteten" Form ist das Auto übrigens Kalenderblatt für "Duisburg Marxloh/Hamborn" geworden).

Wenn ihr Fotos habt, wie ihr beim Schweissen eure Karren abfackelt, immer her damit!


----------



## BenNevis (7. Januar 2012)

Als Opel noch Autos baute....:-(


----------



## win3ermute (7. Januar 2012)

BenNevis schrieb:


> Als Opel noch Autos baute....:-(



Ich habe Ende der '80er als KFZ-Mechaniker gearbeitet. Ein Ford war der HORROR: Ford Fiesta mit angeschweißten Kot-Flügeln etc.: Nix mal eben anbaufähig!

VW Golf rottete an den unglaublichsten Stellen weg. Davon ab war bei VB alles immer nur "provisorisch" gelöst - man schaue sich die Heizluftverteilung damals an!

Ein Opel aus den frühen '80ern war die Erlösung: Jede Menge Platz, um Anlasser, Motor oder gar Blechteile auszutauschen! Heck, ich habe "damals" einen "Manta B" restauriert und der war sowas von einfach, durchdacht und modular im Aufbau, das gibt es überhaupt nicht mehr!

BMW 3 - 5: Teuer wie sonst was: Und Aufnahmen der Heckstoßdämpfer rottteten dermaßen unglaublich, das war keinerlei Verkehrssicherheit auch nur im Ansatz möglich. Was die im Heck und an der Vorderachse wegrotteten, ging auf kein Schiff mehr (und auf keinen Prüfbogen).
BMW = "Bring Mich Werkstatt". Nur hat die da auch nicht geholfen, wenn das gesamte Fahrgestell im hinteren Bereich dank der Konstruktion dermaßen verrottet war, daß da nix mehr half!

Mercedes 123 - 124: Rotteten dermaßen daneben an "Zwillingsnaten" weg, das muß man gesehen haben! Diese Scheißdinger waren dermaßen karossemäßig instabil, daß ich es bis heute nicht glauben kann! 
Davon ab: Eine Zahnkette, die den Motor zerstörte und deshalb nach spätestens 50.000 km ausgetauscht werden sollte (Opel-Pendants liefen auch nach 400.000 km noch stabil)? 
Ich bitte euch! Datt war nix, Mercedes! Das war nur Geld für nix, weil irgendwelche Leute glaubten, so ein Mercedes sei abseits des Gewichtes auch nur irgendwas wert!

Citroen: Deren Verkehrssicherheit überhaupt nur im Ansatz zu überprüfen, hieße, die Karrosserie anzubohren: So verbaut waren die!

VW Käfer: Während der Konkurrent Opel schon jede Menge moderner Konzepte verbaute, hielt VW an völlig verrottenden Chassis fest. Sowas beschischenes im Vergleich zum Opel habe ich in der Zeit noch nicht gesehen: Primitiv (Heizungszüge) bis zum angeblich bewährten 4er-Boxer-Motor ohne Kühlung (der natürlich verreckte, wenn er eben genau diese Kühlung nicht bekam).
Vorteil beim VW-Käfer und seinen Pedanten wie dem Bus: Es gab genügend Leute, die den Motor mal eben in einer Stunde ausstauschten. 
Wir haben damals eine Wettmeisterschaft angetreten: Wir waren schneller beim Opel-Motor-Austausch!

Opel: Hatten ihre Korrosionsprobleme (Technik im Gegensatz zu Mercedes, Ford, BMW etc. allerdings tadellos). Konnte man allerdings ohne Probleme ausstauschen, wenn der Schweisser es richtig machte. Und man hatte eine Menge Platz und Freude beim Ausstausch, den der Rest eben nicht mitbrachte.

Niemals - ich betone: NIEMALS - habe ich so ein reparaturfreudiges und einfaches Auto wie den Opel anfangs der '90er erlebt. Ob struktur- oder technik-mäßig - das war top! 

Ausnahmen stellen mit Sicherheit die Ausgaben der '70er dar (obwohl sie immer noch einfacher zu warten und instandzusetzen sind als ihre Pendants):
Man kann keinem B-Kadett die Kotflügel ausbauen, ohne die Türen abzunehmen. Ferner muß man wissen, wie man bei einem C-Rekord das Amaturen-Brett auszubauen hat (Laien zerstören das immer und immer wieder). 
Allerdings ist das auch schon alles. Während man Stunden um Stunden bei einem BMW, Mercedes, Fiat und vor allen Dingen Peaugeot und Citroen zubringt, ist ein Opel schon lange ganz einfach und problemlos zerlegt!

Als Vergleich: Beim Heizlüfter des Peugeots zahlte man eben 3 Stunden Macherlohn - das Ding war eben gar nicht zugänglich, während es beim Opel innerhalb von 15 Minuten ausgetauscht war. 

Nette Anekdote zwischendurch: Ich habe mal einen Benzinfilter bei einem VW ausgetauscht - für damals überteuerte 30,- DM, weil das Teil als Originalteil so teuer war (der Kunde bestand auf Original-Ersatzteil, obwohl unseres nicht mal einen Viertel kostete). Später habe ich dasselbe Teil für einen Audi besorgt: Da waren wir schon bei 75,- DM, obwohl ich damals schon dem Kunden gesagt habe, daß das auch billiger geht.
Der Hammer war allerdings derselbe Benzinfilter für einen Porsche: Der kostete glatt 150,- DM. 

Ich habe alle Kunden damals darauf hingewiesen, daß es dasselbe Teil als "Billig-Ersatz" für 5,- DM gäbe. Alle Motoren waren eh von VW - und genau dafür gab es eben den 5,-DM-Filter. Manche Leute brauchen wohl das "Mehrzahl-Gefühl"...

Anscheinend müssen Ersatzteile was kosten, damit sie helfen... (siehe den 1k-Transrotor, der sich trotz typischem Transrotor-Design nicht verkaufte, während Geräte mit denselben Eigenschaften für sehr viel mehr Geld ihre Käufer fanden. Als wenig verkauftes Sammlerstück dürfte dieser "Billig-Transrotor" dank seiner Seltenheit übrigens durchaus was wert sein).

Geht nix über einen '70er bis '80er Opel - danach wurde nur noch Müll gebaut (wenn ich eine Stoßstange mit Spezialwerkzeug abbauen muß, um eine Blinkerbirne zu zerlegen, dann läuft irgendwas falsch - für die Zerlegung und Erneuerung einer Kupplung beim Opel wurde in der Vergangenheit nicht so viel Aufwand getrieben; ganz im Gegenteil: Das was immer so einfach, daß jeder das begreifen konnte).

Meine Sicht auf Autos ist mit Sicherheit veraltet - allerdings ist es mir scheissegal, wie lange der nächste langweilige "Gebrauchtwagen" möglicherweise mit Baujahr jenseits der 2000er durchhält. 
Ist eh nur der Gehilfe, bis das '70er-Monster verzweifelt und bestimmt seinen Benzin-Duft in die Welt hinausbrüllt. 

So ein neugebauter PC ist eine Sache, wenn der problemlos bootet. 

Ein PS-Monster, welches völlig störungsfrei seine Kraft HERAUSBRÜLLT, nachdem man den Motor vorher in die Einzelteile zerlegt, ersetzt und optimiert hat, ist eine ganz andere Sache. 
Wenn so ein Viech auf der Hebebühne steht und mir durch seine (hoffentlich) perfekte Optik anzeigt, daß jetzt der Motor genau seinen äußeren Zustand widerzugeben hat, dann ist der erste Sound nach MONATEN der Arbeit in Hinsicht auf Blech, Dreck, Blut, Schweiß und Draht ein unbeschreibliches Erlebnis. 

Umso schöner, wenn es ein '69 Roadrunner oder ein Charger aus dem selben Jahrgang ist. Oder eine deutsche Biederkarre namens "Opel Rekord", die die "Coke-Bottle" dank amerikanischem Einfluß designtechnisch nachvollziehen darf - besonders schlimm in der "Coupe"-Form.... (gibt selbst bei den Amis kaum eine extremere "Coke"-Form, wenn man von dem Roadrunner und dem Charger absieht).

Und es gibt nix, was ich lieber fahre als diesen '70er Opel mit seinen versenkbaren Heckfenstern! Das Ding ist so european macho, darüber gibt es nix! Nicht mal der Manta A (wohlgemerkt: das ist nicht der Prol-Manta (Manta , der übrigens heute auch verdammt selten ist) kann da mithalten! 

*roooooooaaaaaar*

Und alleine der Gedanke daran, daß ich dieses "Monster" demnächst wieder auf die Straßen führen darf, macht mir Spaß! 
Das ist immer wieder neu; das ist immer wieder anders!

Nicht, das irgenwer hier glaubt, ich vertrete "Opel". Das Zeuch kann man sich an die Backe schmieren.

Einzelfall meine Schwester, mit einem "Kleinbus": Der Opel dauernd kaputt und in der Werkstatt obwohl Neuwagen.

Mein Rat: Kauf Dir einen Mazda, der durchaus gebraucht sein kann. Hat sie nach dem Opel-Fiasko gemacht. Der Mazda hält und hält und hält...

Reparieren werde ich beides nicht. Und niemand wird sich an die Karren seit '80 erinnern. Niemand. Aber es wird immer Fans der Karren davor geben - weil die Charakter hatten. Und Aussehen.


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja..und Tüv hab ich jetzt auch neu 

edith:
Ich mag kurze rote Haare


----------



## win3ermute (7. Januar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Ich mag kurze rote Haare



Blargh! Du stinktst!

Ne Frau, die kurze rote Haare mag. Wie gesagt, die stinkt!

(es ist dem Autor vorbehalten, das humorig zu verstehen. Wer nicht, der ban!)

Ich mag lange rote Haare, wenn die sich in Auspuffrohren verfangen oder wenn jene langhaarigen Typen einfach nur dastehen und sich von Frauen anlabern lassen (100/10)

Edit: Angeblich haben wir keine Seelen. Idioten raffen eben nicht, daß genau das eben ein Vorteil sein könnte!


----------



## Legendary (7. Januar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ist Bosch heute tot oder zu teuer (kein Flame - nur interessehalber. In "meiner Bohrzeit" abseits der  Heimwerkerhandriege (professionell war das irgendwas mit rotem Griff) war man entweder Bosch oder bei Billigkram, der nix taugte)?
> 
> War wie bei Werkzeugen: Hazet oder nix! Und bei Werkzeugen gibbet bis heute für mich nur Hazet, nachdem ich jegliches andere Zeuch (auch jene italienische Hochwertware, an deren Namen ich mich nicht mehr erinnere) erfolgreich zugrunde gerichtet habe: HAZET! Yeah!



Snap-On soll eine extrem gute Firma für Autowerkzeug sein. Zumindest hört man oft von ihr, in Filmen sieht man sie und auch im Internet ist es ziemlich populär und ziemlich teuer.


Hab mal ne Zeit lang aufm Bau gearbeitet und wir haben eher Hilti benutzt, ab und zu auch mal ne Bosch und Makitas...die durchaus nicht schlecht waren im Profieinsatz.

Und zur Opelstory...ja waren noch schöne Autos früher, aber leider musste ja der Herr Lopez den Konzern zu Grunde richten, das sieht man ab Astra F und Calibra ganz schön...die Calis die damals in Finnland gebaut wurden stehen heute noch da wie ne 1, die haben guten Rostschutz bekommen aber der Rest...naja das wirst du ja selbst wissen. Mein Corsa B war ein 98er Baujahr...also grad noch in dieser Sparphase und man hat ihm das Alter von letztendlich 13 dann doch angesehen...überall durchgefault, Kotflügel, Türen, Heckklappe, Motorhaube, Unterboden zum Durchfassen usw...aber der Motor, ein 1.2 Ecotec mit 65 PS (schon der 16V) hatte gut 200.000km auf der Uhr und hatte nie gemeckert bis auf ne rasselnde Kette und Hydros die aber schon seit 100.000km klackerten.


----------



## vollmi (7. Januar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ist Bosch heute tot oder zu teuer (kein Flame - nur interessehalber. In "meiner Bohrzeit" abseits der Heimwerkerhandriege (professionell war das irgendwas mit rotem Griff) war man entweder Bosch oder bei Billigkram, der nix taugte)?



Dochdoch Bosch gibts immernoch. Aber die Auswahl an gleichwertigen Herstellern ist grösser geworden.
Die Kress von letzter Seite ersetzt übrigens meine ebenfalls schon 14 Jahre alte Bosch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kress ist ja auch eine Deutsch/Schweizer Qualitätsfirma (und gibt immerhin 10 Jahre Garantie auf die Elektrowerkzeuge, wer noch?). Aber auch Milwaukee, Hilti, AtlasCopco und Metabo stellen mindestens der Bosch ebenbürtige Geräte her.



> Und @Joker: KEIN V8 der neuen Generation ist so cool wie die Hemis oder Chevis der '70er Jahre! Diese Dinosaurier sind so verdammt cool (*und mit Sicherheit selbst damals Jahre hinter der Technik zurück*); das geht auf kein Schiff mehr! Raw Power pur!



Wie kommt man darauf? Ich meine ein damaliger V8 der Amis hatte was für Nachteile zu einem damals Europäischen modernen Turbomotor mit gleicher Leistung? Ausser das Turbos aufwändiger und aus mehr Teilen bestehen die teuer zu reparieren sind?

Mein 5.7 Liter LS1 und mein 5.2 Liter Magnum laufen mindestens genausogut wie Europäische "moderne" Motoren (gleichen Jahrgangs und Leistung) und verbrauchen nicht nennenswert mehr. Sind aber wesentlich einfach am laufen zu halten.

der 5.2er hat übrigens jetzt 360'000 drauf und ist gerade eingefahren.

mfG René


----------



## Manowar (7. Januar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ich habe heute endlich meine neues Schrauberheim bezogen. Nun kann der Aufbau des V8 beginnen. Passend dazu kam dann gleich noch der 2-teilige Unterfahrschutz.



Macht der Dicke ärger?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Januar 2012)

Nein der 540 läuft fantastisch, aber ich baue doch meinen alten E34 einmal komplett inkl. Neulack auf. So richtig dezent böse mit den schwarzen Fadenkreuz-Hellas. Nachdem ich heute nun noch eine komplette Heckklappe und Fahrertür abgeholt habe, fehlt mir von den den Blechteilen fehlt jetzt nur noch ein Kotflügel und eine hintere Tür. Dann kann es zum Lackierer gehen.


----------



## win3ermute (8. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Snap-On soll eine extrem gute Firma für Autowerkzeug sein. Zumindest hört man oft von ihr, in Filmen sieht man sie und auch im Internet ist es ziemlich populär und ziemlich teuer.



Ah, ok. Ich glaube, ich habe kein einziges Werkzeug von denen . Warum auch: Das Hazet-Zeug hält und hält... 



> Und zur Opelstory...ja waren noch schöne Autos früher, aber leider musste ja der Herr Lopez den Konzern zu Grunde richten, das sieht man ab Astra F und Calibra ganz schön...die Calis die damals in Finnland gebaut wurden stehen heute noch da wie ne 1, die haben guten Rostschutz bekommen aber der Rest...naja das wirst du ja selbst wissen. Mein Corsa B war ein 98er Baujahr...also grad noch in dieser Sparphase und man hat ihm das Alter von letztendlich 13 dann doch angesehen...überall durchgefault, Kotflügel, Türen, Heckklappe, Motorhaube, Unterboden zum Durchfassen usw...aber der Motor, ein 1.2 Ecotec mit 65 PS (schon der 16V) hatte gut 200.000km auf der Uhr und hatte nie gemeckert bis auf ne rasselnde Kette und Hydros die aber schon seit 100.000km klackerten.



Calibra war schon "zu neu" für mich - kein übles Auto, wenn man die richtige Version hatte. Opel hatte in dieser Zeit jene Probleme, die VW mit dem Golf I ebenfalls hatte: Billigst produziertes Blech, das nach einiger Zeit selbst auf der Motorhaube, Heckklappe oder Seitenteil Blasen warf. Das ist halt, wenn man vom günstigsten Hersteller einkauft...

Die Motoren waren immer erste Sahne. Selbst die kleinen "Nähmaschinen" der Kadetten B und C mit ihren 1 - 1,3-l-Hubraum waren kaum kaputt zu bekommen. Bin mit meinem Kadett B Coupe seinerzeit mit einer durchgeschlagenen Zylinderkopfdichtung noch eben von Belgien nach Deutschland zurückgefahren. Dichtung ersetzt und das Teil hat bis zu seinem Unfalltod durch den Nachbesitzer noch jahrelang durchgehalten!



vollmi schrieb:


> Wie kommt man darauf? Ich meine ein damaliger V8 der Amis hatte was für Nachteile zu einem damals Europäischen modernen Turbomotor mit gleicher Leistung? Ausser das Turbos aufwändiger und aus mehr Teilen bestehen die teuer zu reparieren sind?
> 
> Mein 5.7 Liter LS1 und mein 5.2 Liter Magnum laufen mindestens genausogut wie Europäische "moderne" Motoren (gleichen Jahrgangs und Leistung) und verbrauchen nicht nennenswert mehr. Sind aber wesentlich einfach am laufen zu halten.



Das ist halt "Traktor-Technik", die recht unverwüstlich ist. Das war Hub statt "Überlegung". Ein Europäer kam bei vergleichbarer Leistung mit wesentlich weniger Hub und Zylindern aus; von Dingen wie Hydros etc. kannte man da auch nicht viel. 
Die Kilometer-Leistung stand natürlich wieder auf einem anderen Blatt: Mal eben 500.000 km herunterzurreissen war für einen Ami-V8 kein Problem. Zwar riss auch ein Opel-2.0s mehr als 250.000 km ohne ernstzunehmende Probleme ab, dennoch war das kein Vergleich zu den Ami-Dingern. 

Der Spritverbrauch steht allerdings auf einem anderen Blatt - so ein Hemi pfeift sich ohne Probleme bei etwas härterer Fahrweise gut und gerne mal 18 - 30 Liter verbleit rein ^^.

Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich mag die "Muscle und Pony-Cars" wie sonstwas - aber technisch war das eine Menge PS mit völlig unzureichender Technik (Blattfedern, teilweise noch Trommelbremsen vorne ohne Bremskraftverstärker. Das ist bei einem Kadett B mit 40 PS schon schräg - bei den damaligen Boliden mit 400 SAE-PS war das Selbstmord, was sich denn auch in den Versicherungs-Policen widerspiegelte. Bei Kurven konnte man nur hoffen, daß das Ding nicht ausbrach).

Der "legendäre" Chevy-V8 kam ja auch hier an - im Opel Diplomat z. B. Das Ding wurde allerdings umgearbeitet von 5.7 l auf 5.4 - und gehört auch in Übersee zu den gesuchtesten Motoren, weil diese deutsche Überarbeitung nicht nur haltbarer, sondern auch leistungsfähiger ist. 

Meine schönste Story mit einem solchen Motor ist die Verpflanzung in einen Opel-Admiral-Leichenwagen. Das Ding war die Pest von wegen Restaurierung - aber der Moment, wo dieses Ding dann an der Ampel steht, aus den Boxen "You could be mine" von "Guns 'n Roses" in einer Lautstärke jenseits von Gut und Böse plärrend und die Leute links und rechts nur noch entsetzt schauen, wenn der brabbelnde V8 bei "grün" mal eben einen Kickstart macht...


----------



## Alux (10. Januar 2012)

Ich hab was neues, einen Brief. Am 21. und 22. März gibts statt Schule Musterung.


----------



## Legendary (10. Januar 2012)

Musterung? Wehrpflicht wurde doch abgeschafft. Oo

Ne...verklicker mir nicht das du freiwillig zum Bund willst.


----------



## Manowar (10. Januar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Nein der 540 läuft fantastisch, aber ich baue doch meinen alten E34 einmal komplett inkl. Neulack auf. So richtig dezent böse mit den schwarzen Fadenkreuz-Hellas. Nachdem ich heute nun noch eine komplette Heckklappe und Fahrertür abgeholt habe, fehlt mir von den den Blechteilen fehlt jetzt nur noch ein Kotflügel und eine hintere Tür. Dann kann es zum Lackierer gehen.




Da bin ich doch mal gespannt


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Musterung? Wehrpflicht wurde doch abgeschafft. Oo
> 
> Ne...verklicker mir nicht das du freiwillig zum Bund willst.



Ösi?


----------



## Alux (10. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ösi?



Jup. Bei uns streiten sie noch wie sie das regeln wollen. Theoretisch bin ich der letzte Jahrgang der dran kommt, danach nur noch Freiwillige.

Aber ich denk mal eine nicht gerade sportliche Figur in Kombination mit Brille und paar Allergien wird mich schon Richtung Zivi drängen.


----------



## Legendary (10. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ösi?



Selbst schuld!   


Spaß beiseite...ich wohn selbst nur 15km von Österreich entfernt, ich tank da immer.  Ist natürlich blöd wenns da noch nicht so ist. Aber ich hatte damals mit 18 auch Schiss und der war unbegründet, der Arzt hatte mich angesehen und gleich gesagt das ich T5 bin. Keine Tests, nix. Schiefe Wirbelsäule, Kurzsichtigkeit und ziemlich ziemlich schlank.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Januar 2012)

shaki gibts die noch bei saturn bei dir ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2012)

Ja massenhaft. Allerdings waren die versteckt da bei den Biographien und dem Merchingdising ^^ Hab bestimmt ne halbe Stunde die ganze Etage abgesucht, die Verkäufer dachten wohl schon, ich will was klauen... 

BTW bin sehr positiv überrascht von den Artikeln, wirklich sehr tiefgründig und sehr sehr gut.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (10. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Da bin ich doch mal gespannt


Und ich erst, krieg nächsten Monat noch einen Motor. Der ist vor 30000km gerade komplett überholt worden.


----------



## Manowar (10. Januar 2012)

Was für ne Maschine?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (10. Januar 2012)

Die die da reingehört M60B30.


----------



## EspCap (11. Januar 2012)

Ein bisschen mehr über die Gedanken meines favorisierten US-Präsidentschaftskandidaten lesen. Auch wenn ich ihn ja leider sowieso nicht wählen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (11. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heute für lau auf der Arbeit bekommen.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Januar 2012)

@Deanne

-.-

Wo arbeitest du das du Hoodies geschenkt bekommst? Immernoch bei Titus, wenn ja wo - also in nem Laden oder im Versand? 

Aja und:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (12. Januar 2012)

Die Farbe der Tasche ist aber gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Farbe der Tasche ist aber gewöhnungsbedürftig



Erinnert mich an die Taschen meiner Freundin, die ist in dem Bezug auch farbenblind.


----------



## Manowar (12. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an die Taschen meiner *Freundin*



Das Wort hör ich in letzter Zeit öfter mal.. was genau ist das?


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Das Wort hör ich in letzter Zeit öfter mal.. was genau ist das?



Alternative Bezeichnungen laut Stupidedia:


Olle
Uschie
Pörle
Oide
ISCHE
Alte
Bitch
schneewittchen
Chika
Aahle
Keule
Trulla
Schnalle
Schlampe


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Januar 2012)

Da ich immer so bunt rumrenne ordnet sich die recht gut ein 
Aber die ist gut, mein ganzer Shit für die Uni passt da perfekt rein, in meinen Rucksack kriege ich schon arge Probleme wenn ich versuche meinen Laptop und meine Ordner mitzunehmen, von Büchern fange ich garnicht erst an.


----------



## Deanne (12. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> @Deanne
> 
> -.-
> 
> Wo arbeitest du das du Hoodies geschenkt bekommst? Immernoch bei Titus, wenn ja wo - also in nem Laden oder im Versand?



Ja, ich arbeite da immer noch. Im Store in Oberhausen.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Januar 2012)

Bei uns gibt es auch einen Titus Store aber ich denke nicht das ich dort arbeiten könnte, vor Feierabend hätte ich mich erschossen.
Da gibts son Tisch für Fingerboards wo den ganzen Tag pubertäre (ich beschreib sie nicht weiter) Jungs rumklackern und.. ja.. ihre Pubertät raushängen lassen. Brr.


----------



## Deanne (12. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es auch einen Titus Store aber ich denke nicht das ich dort arbeiten könnte, vor Feierabend hätte ich mich erschossen.
> Da gibts son Tisch für Fingerboards wo den ganzen Tag pubertäre (ich beschreib sie nicht weiter) Jungs rumklackern und.. ja.. ihre Pubertät raushängen lassen. Brr.



Sowas gibt es bei uns nicht. Wir haben nur die Skateboard-Theke und hinter die dürfen die Kunden auch gar nicht. Wenn sich nicht gerade jemand ein Board zusammenbauen lässt, halten sich dort auch nur die Verkäufer auf und essen. ^^

Okay, unser Store ist auch relativ klein und in einem Shoppingcenter, aber meine Kollegen hätten den Kiddies auch schon längst in den Arsch getreten, wenn die da stundenlang rumhängen. Abgesehen von saublöden Fragen ("Haben sie Feeeeens?") verhalten sich die Jugendlichen im Laden auch sehr zurückhaltend.

Titus ist zwar sozusagen eine "Kette", aber jeder Geschäftsführer entscheidet selbst, wie er seinen Laden führt. Deshalb denke ich, dass es sich in jeder Filale anders verhält. Meine Chefs besitzen zwei Stores, den in Oberhausen und einen in Essen, und dort gibt es solche Tische und die dazugehörigen Kiddies definitiv nicht.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Januar 2012)

Sei froh! Ja ich schätze mal das die gewollt da sind, sonst würden die denen ja nicht son Tisch dort hinstellen - urghs sehr nervig.
Achja, was ich neu habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. Januar 2012)

Lonely Planet für Schottland:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss sagen, hatte schon bessere Guides als den da, aber da ich in Schottland eh nen Road Trip mache, spielt das keine allzu grosse Rolle, da genügt der völlig.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaaaaaabbaaadabbaaaaa dooooooooo 

Dazu noch...

-Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas Blue Ray
-Sherlock Holmes Blue Ray
-Supernatural Staffel 4


----------



## Kamsi (13. Januar 2012)

chronisches sodbrennen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und einen neuen Blogeintrag!


----------



## Kamsi (13. Januar 2012)

wie ist den colombiana ?

warte ja schon ewig das lovefilm mir den endlich mal schickt ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Januar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wie ist den colombiana ?


Gut, aber nicht annähernd so actionlastig wie es einem der Trailer suggeriert hat. Die Charakterdarstellung hat man zudem viel zu kurz kommen lassen. Alles in allem ein sehr kurzweiliger Actioner mit gutem Anfang und brachialem, aber vorhersehbarem Ende.


----------



## H2OTest (13. Januar 2012)

Warscheinlich ein Kapselriss ..


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Januar 2012)

Einen Abdruck von Eisenstollen auf meinem rechten Fuß einhergehend mit erheblichen Gehbeschwerden.


----------



## EspCap (14. Januar 2012)

Stargate : Atlantis, Season 1-4.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ich bin mittlerweile von Simfy auf Deezer zumgestiegen. Gefällt mir bisher deutlich besser.


----------



## Konov (14. Januar 2012)

Das uralt Stargate war doch viel besser 

Ich hab auch was neues, nämlich schmerzende Glieder vom Biken und dabei Freudentränen in den Augen  AHAHAHA


----------



## EspCap (14. Januar 2012)

SG-1? Keine Ahnung, ich kenne nur Atlantis. Hab vor vielen Jahren mal ein paar Folgen im TV gesehen und nachdem ich jetzt mit Battlestar Galactica meine Begeisterung für Sci-Fi Serien entdeckt habe, hab ich mir die hier mal geordert


----------



## H2OTest (14. Januar 2012)

Uii stargate Marathon bei EspCap


----------



## Konov (14. Januar 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> SG-1? Keine Ahnung, ich kenne nur Atlantis. Hab vor vielen Jahren mal ein paar Folgen im TV gesehen und nachdem ich jetzt mit Battlestar Galactica meine Begeisterung für Sci-Fi Serien entdeckt habe, hab ich mir die hier mal geordert



Jo genau, das hieß damals Stargate SG-1, wobei die alten Folgen sogar abends spät noch bei RTL II laufen, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## EspCap (14. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß, aber irgendwie kann ich das nicht anschauen. So gut die Story auch sein mag, bei alten Produktionen muss ich einfach zu sehr über die damaligen Möglichkeiten bezüglich Spezialeffekten lachen um mich von der Story fesseln lassen zu können. Bei vielen Serien/Filmen geht das, aber wenn es um Sci-Fi geht wird es schwer. Ist was anderes, wenn man die Serien/Filme aus der damaligen Zeit kennt. 

Achja, noch was neues. Neuer, unfassbar bequemer Schreibtischstuhl. Hab ich schon seit letzter Woche 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Und ja, ich hasse diesen Teppich auch.


----------



## win3ermute (15. Januar 2012)

Daumen drücken für Zoll usw.:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn alles gut läuft, kommt demnächst mein erster Tangential-Player aus den US of A (selbstverständlich Made in Japan) unbeschadet hier an!

Wenn eine weitere Auktion gut läuft, habe ich sogar demnächst noch einen weiteren seltenen und verdammt guten Spieler (dann der siebte) hier herumwerkeln. Ich hoffe, die Erfolgsmeldung gibt es demnächst!

Edit: Gestern beim geistiger Abwesenheit in der "Einweg-Feuerzeug-Abteilung" von Aldi erwischt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde ich nie benutzen, sondern trotz schäbiger Umverpackung in die Vitrine hauen. Bei den "Billig-Massen-Dingern" habense ja tatsächlich die Original-Plakate und -Schriftzüge genutzt! Sehen besser aus als auf dem Foto!


----------



## Alux (16. Januar 2012)

Heut endlich gekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (16. Januar 2012)

Vor fast vier Wochen bestellt, heute endlich da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (16. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bestes Album 2012. Fuck yeah.

ansonsten: Meine Karte für Skrillex!  28.2. <3


----------



## JokerofDarkness (16. Januar 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Bestes Album 2012. Fuck yeah.


Ähm wir haben Januar ...


----------



## H2OTest (16. Januar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ähm wir haben Januar ...



naund? 

Naja ich werde morgen n riesen muskelkater haben ...


----------



## Konov (16. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Naja ich werde morgen n riesen muskelkater haben ...



Gehste biken?


----------



## H2OTest (16. Januar 2012)

ne ich war heute im fitnesstudio


----------



## Konov (17. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ne ich war heute im fitnesstudio



Achsoooo, na eher langweilig


----------



## EspCap (17. Januar 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> ansonsten: Meine Karte für Skrillex!  28.2. <3



Ich bin am 26.2 bei Skrillex


----------



## s0re (17. Januar 2012)

Skrillex wird überbewertetet ;D 

@Topic

Ein iPad, ist halt einfach n grosser iPod, aber sonst ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## Konov (17. Januar 2012)

s0re schrieb:


> Skrillex wird überbewertetet ;D



Seh ich ähnlich.
Das Metal Cover zu Skrillex rockt: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3VIJTFS3Nc&list=UUtJVZjY6xsZUV-sYdcIFpZw&index=8&feature=plcp

Mit der Original Mucke kann ich auch nix anfangen, eher was für die jüngere Generation scheint mir... zuviel elektronisches Gekrächze, zu wenig von dem, was ich als Musik bezeichnen würde


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Januar 2012)

Wenn Deadmau5 dabei wäre würde ich mir Skrillex auch geben, aber ohne ist das irgendwie witzlos.
Joa ich hab was neues, bin jetzt selber nichtmehr über meinen Vater sondern selber versichert - wuhu.. -.-


----------



## MasterXoX (18. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Olliruh (18. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Endlich mal gekauft :3


----------



## Deanne (19. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten noch einen bedruckten Jute-Beutel (ich liebe die Teile), ein vegetarisch-chinesisches Kochbuch, Blumen und Bargeld.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viza - Back to Chernobyl CD mit Autogrammen (alle hab ich nicht bekommen, hätten aber wohl auch nicht drauf gepasst  )


----------



## JokerofDarkness (19. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich... A Flash Flood of Colour mit Shirt, Autogrammen und Vinyls. 

Dazu hat der Postbote noch mitgebracht (alles UK Importe)...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und dann noch so gekauft:

-Männertrip DVD
-The Walking Dead Season 1 (soll ja wirklich gut sein)


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> -The Walking Dead Season 1 (soll ja wirklich gut sein)



kann ich nicht bestätigen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Januar 2012)

Die Serie ist stellenweise zu weinerlich aber ansonsten sehr empfehlenswert :>


----------



## JokerofDarkness (20. Januar 2012)

... und cut in der deutschen Version


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. Januar 2012)

Also mir hat The Walking Dead wirklich sehr gut gefallen.
Das mit dem zu weinerlich kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Es ist eher erfrischend mal was mit Zombies zu sehen ohne das jeder Schauspieler einen auf Badass macht.
Mich würd jetzt aber doch mal interessieren an welchen Stellen die deutsche Fassung geschnitten wurde? Mir kamen da einige Szenen doch sehr herb vor. Wie krass müssen dann die Geschnittenen sein?

Ich hab die hier neu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cantharion (21. Januar 2012)

Mein neuer Rechner: http://www.arlt.com/PC/Komplett-PCs/ARLT-Gaming-PCs/ARLT-Mr-Gamer-X-Treme-HD-6970.html


----------



## MasterXoX (21. Januar 2012)

Ein Komplett PC?


----------



## Cantharion (21. Januar 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ein Komplett PC?



Jop, Ist aber nicht mit nem "normalen" komplett-pc von Media/Saturn oder so zu vergleichen, da ich mich eh nicht mit technik auskenne gibt es für mich keinen Grund einen PC selbst zu bauen.


----------



## Manowar (21. Januar 2012)

Nen PC zusammenbauen ist echt keine Kunst. Einfach mal ausprobieren und sehen, dass es keine Magie ist 
Ich schau gleich mal interessehalber, wie billig es in Einzelteilen gewesen wär


----------



## NoHeroIn (21. Januar 2012)

"The Crow" als Steelbook-DVD, 2 Bastelmesser zwecks kreativer Betätigung und schweineteure Batterien für meine Kompaktknipse:


----------



## orkman (22. Januar 2012)

2 neue schwarze jeans


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Januar 2012)

Bei den meisten Komplett PC's finde ich die Zusammenstellung einfach Müll. Meiner war billiger wie der obige, hat aber eine GTX 570 und ein echt schickes Gehäuse. Was soll ich mit 2000 GB? Die krieg ich ja im Leben nicht voll. Ich hab nur 500 drin und selbst da hab ich kaum die Hälfte voll. Und warum eine SSD? Windows startet bei mir in 15 Sekunden. Soll ich jetzt 150 Euro ausgeben, damit es in 10 Sekunden startet? Oder Battlefield 3 drauf installieren, damit ich dann noch früher vor Spielstart reinkomme?


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Januar 2012)

Wenn die Festplatte erstmal voller wird geht das mit dem Booten auch nicht mehr ganz so schnell.


----------



## Konov (22. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab nur 500 drin und selbst da hab ich kaum die Hälfte voll.



Jo, verstehe auch immer nicht, wieso die Leute soviel Platz verbrauchen.

Ok für Leute die professionell fotografieren oder Videobearbeitung machen und haufenweise Riesenbilder aufm Rechner speichern, kann ichs verstehen aber sonst...
Hab 500 intern und 320 extern, brauche bis heute nicht mehr als die Hälfte davon.


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Januar 2012)

Ich habe alleine schon fast 500 Gb Musik.

..und ich habe keine Lust zu lernen - das ist aber eigentlich nichts neues.


----------



## orkman (22. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo, verstehe auch immer nicht, wieso die Leute soviel Platz verbrauchen.
> 
> Ok für Leute die professionell fotografieren oder Videobearbeitung machen und haufenweise Riesenbilder aufm Rechner speichern, kann ichs verstehen aber sonst...
> Hab 500 intern und 320 extern, brauche bis heute nicht mehr als die Hälfte davon.



naja ... ich hab 640 gb auf dem lappi die voll sind , 320 gb extern die voll sind und noch ne andere externe 1tb worauf nu 200 gb sind oder so ... also insgesamt daten von rund 1200 gb ... man kriegt die schon locker voll glaubs mir


----------



## win3ermute (22. Januar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> ... und cut in der deutschen Version



Jo, genauso wie die UK-Ausgabe. Bleibt für den geneigten Käufer nur die US-Box von Anchor Bay - nur leider weist die einen Regional-Code auf. Ergo nur für Leute mit umgebautem oder US-Player.


----------



## Cantharion (22. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bei den meisten Komplett PC's finde ich die Zusammenstellung einfach Müll. Meiner war billiger wie der obige, hat aber eine GTX 570 und ein echt schickes Gehäuse. Was soll ich mit 2000 GB? Die krieg ich ja im Leben nicht voll. Ich hab nur 500 drin und selbst da hab ich kaum die Hälfte voll. Und warum eine SSD? Windows startet bei mir in 15 Sekunden. Soll ich jetzt 150 Euro ausgeben, damit es in 10 Sekunden startet? Oder Battlefield 3 drauf installieren, damit ich dann noch früher vor Spielstart reinkomme?


Hab ne 128gb SSD und ne 1TB Platte drin statt 68gb SSD und 2TB.
1TB ist schon praktisch für Musik, diverse Programme, meine Games usw.


----------



## Konov (22. Januar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> naja ... ich hab 640 gb auf dem lappi die voll sind , 320 gb extern die voll sind und noch ne andere externe 1tb worauf nu 200 gb sind oder so ... also insgesamt daten von rund 1200 gb ... man kriegt die schon locker voll glaubs mir



Naja wenn man will kriegt man sicher auch noch mehr voll... die Frage ist obs Sinn macht und wo die Menge an Daten eigentlich herkommt... ^^


----------



## Reflox (22. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<3


----------



## Legendary (22. Januar 2012)

Trololol wasn das für ein obergeiles Cap!


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Januar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> [Bild]
> <3


Hab das T-Shirt, das kommt immer super, dürft bei der Kappe kaum anders sein


----------



## Reflox (22. Januar 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hab das T-Shirt, das kommt immer super, dürft bei der Kappe kaum anders sein



Ich musste die Kappe einfach kaufen als ich sie sah^^

Bin mir jetzt gerade am überlegen ob ich den Pulli oder das Shirt dazukaufen soll.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Januar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich musste die Kappe einfach kaufen als ich sie sah^^
> 
> Bin mir jetzt gerade am überlegen ob ich den Pulli oder das Shirt dazukaufen soll.


Ich würds mir dazuholen, solange du natürlich nicht alles gleichzeitig trägst ;D
Achja, hab bald endlich einen neuen Kleiderschrank yay


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (24. Januar 2012)

Beim Prelude kann ich es ja irgendwie verstehen (da gibts sicherlich Liebhaber), aber.. warum sammelst du hässliche Autos?


----------



## Konov (24. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Beim Prelude kann ich es ja irgendwie verstehen (da gibts sicherlich Liebhaber), aber.. warum sammelst du hässliche Autos?



Scheint Honda Fan zu sein. ^^

Gibt viele Leute, die Fan von irgendetwas sind, was man selbst nicht nachvollziehen kann. Honda Autos gehören bei mir wohl auch dazu, aber wer Spass dran hat...


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Januar 2012)

In meiner Familie wird Honda schon knapp 25 (nochmal recherchiert xD ) 30 Jahre gefahren  Wollte mein Profil schon ewig mal auf Honda umstreichen, hatte aber irgendwie nie die Lust dazu^^

Und ich wollte eigentlich in letzter Zeit auch kein Geld ausgeben, aber dann hab ich diese Modellautos wieder gesehen... 
Ich finde die in keinster Weise hässlich 
Aber wäre ja doof wenn wir alle gleich wären^^


----------



## Konov (24. Januar 2012)

Ich fand ja das Heck vom Honda NSX immer so cool 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (24. Januar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Jo, genauso wie die UK-Ausgabe. Bleibt für den geneigten Käufer nur die US-Box von Anchor Bay - nur leider weist die einen Regional-Code auf. Ergo nur für Leute mit umgebautem oder US-Player.


Die andere Alternative ist der Boykott und fertig. Mir kommt wissentlich so ein geschnittener Mist nicht ins Haus.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich fand ja das Heck vom Honda NSX immer so cool
> 
> [Bild]



Dann dürfte dir der Accord cg2 ja auch gefallen^^


----------



## MasterXoX (26. Januar 2012)

Oh Doppelpost ^^ Egal 

Ne Fujifilm Finepix S5700 für kleines Geld!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die erste Staffel. Schon viel davon gehört, ich bin sehr gespannt 

Dazu dann noch Dead Space 2.


----------



## Tilbie (27. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayed (28. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Motorrad Kombi <3
Wie ich mich auf die Saison 2012 freu... das gibts nich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (28. Januar 2012)

Geburtstagsgeschenke von meinen Leuten:

- Duschgel mit Himbeer-Duft
- Lipgloss mit Beerengeschmack
- Ganz viele Douglas-Gutscheine
- Saturn-Gutschein
- 2 Monate SWTOR-Spielzeit
- Handtuch von Paul Frank
- Duschgel mit Cranberry-Duft
- Blumen


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mir einen Kindheitstraum erfüllt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich hab mir einen Kindheitstraum erfüllt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ICH AUCH...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+FF IV weil ich es NIE spielen konnte... FML 


*------------*


----------



## Legendary (29. Januar 2012)

Da kann man sich auch nen Emu für runterladen. :>

Ich war gestern shoppen und hab mich beim New Yorker bissl eingedeckt:

- 3 neue Schals
- 1 graues Oberteil mit Kapuze und Reißverschluss
- 1 Pulli
- 1 Boxershort in lila (wollte Perle so  )
- 1 blaue Fleecejacke für daheim


----------



## Magogan (29. Januar 2012)

Ich habe für nächstes Semester 253,01 Euro bezahlt! Ich habe ein *neues Semester*! (Zählt das auch?)

Und einen* neuen persönlichen Rekord* habe ich auch: Nur 53,30 Euro Telefonkosten wurden diesen Monat abgebucht! 

*Transformers 3 [3D Bluray]* (spätestens) am 09.02.: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005J4BXEY


----------



## JokerofDarkness (29. Januar 2012)

Ich habe etwas Neues und zwar einen Blogeintrag, der sich mit den Kosten (m)eines Wohnkinos befasst.


----------



## Magogan (29. Januar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ich habe etwas Neues und zwar einen Blogeintrag, der sich mit den Kosten (m)eines Wohnkinos befasst.





> *HDDs* (Festplatten 9 Stück mit 7,5G


Für so wenig Speicherplatz aber ziemlich teuer.



> *Kabel + Netzleisten* (Zubehör) | 350 Euro


Was ist denn an Kabeln so teuer?

Vorausgesetzt, ich habe mal so viel Geld, rechne ich mit Kosten in 6-stelliger Höhe für mein Heimkino (inklusive speziellem Raum fürs Heimkino, der daran auch das teuerste ist), davon Technik für ca. 20000 Euro. Wenn nicht, kann ich es natürlich auch billiger haben  Aber ich wünsche mir so sehr eine ca. 5,5 Meter breite Leinwand + 4K-Beamer 

PS: Ja, ich weiß, dass ich verrückt bin ...


----------



## Legendary (29. Januar 2012)

Wie immer schöner Beitrag Joker. Vor allem das mitm Rauchen find ich ein gutes Beispiel.  Da ich mal selbst geraucht hab weiß ich wieviel Geld man da in den Wind schießt, gut das ich es schon länger aufgegeben hab.

Er meint wahrscheinlich 7,5TB und nicht GB.

Und Kabel kostet nunmal Geld...für so eine Anlage kauft man sich keine Baumarktsteckerleiste und auch nicht das billigste HDMI Kabel. Da würden mir auch nur Oehlbach ins Haus kommen.

Nur mal zum Vergleich was so ein 0,75m Kabel in etwa kostet: http://www1.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/2654182_-42470-real-matrix-mk-iii-high-speed-hdmi-kabel-mit-ethernet-0-75m-oehlbach.html


----------



## Magogan (29. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Und Kabel kostet nunmal Geld...für so eine Anlage kauft man sich keine Baumarktsteckerleiste und auch nicht das billigste HDMI Kabel. Da würden mir auch nur Oehlbach ins Haus kommen.
> 
> Nur mal zum Vergleich was so ein 0,75m Kabel in etwa kostet: http://www1.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/2654182_-42470-real-matrix-mk-iii-high-speed-hdmi-kabel-mit-ethernet-0-75m-oehlbach.html


Das ist verrückt, HDMI-Kabel für 5 Euro sind laut diversen Test exakt gleich gut wie Kabel für 100 Euro. Unterschiede merkt man möglicherweise - dies aber erst ab einer Länge von 8 Metern und mehr. Darunter gibt es keine messbaren Unterschiede. Gilt für alle digitalen Kabel, lediglich bei analogen Kabeln gibt es Unterschiede in der Bild- und Tonqualität.

Die Baumarktsteckerleisten für Strom dürften auch nicht schlechter sein als welche für 100 Euro. Wer für Kabel unnötig viel Geld ausgibt, hat sich nicht richtig informiert ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Da kann man sich auch nen Emu für runterladen. :>



Ich schlepp aber net meinen PC immer überall mit hin


----------



## JokerofDarkness (29. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank - auch für den Hinweis. Gemeint waren natürlich Terrabyte, habs gleich angepasst.



Magogan schrieb:


> Das ist verrückt, HDMI-Kabel für 5 Euro sind laut diversen Test exakt gleich gut wie Kabel für 100 Euro. Unterschiede merkt man möglicherweise - dies aber erst ab einer Länge von 8 Metern und mehr. Darunter gibt es keine messbaren Unterschiede. Gilt für alle digitalen Kabel, lediglich bei analogen Kabeln gibt es Unterschiede in der Bild- und Tonqualität.
> 
> Die Baumarktsteckerleisten für Strom dürften auch nicht schlechter sein als welche für 100 Euro. Wer für Kabel unnötig viel Geld ausgibt, hat sich nicht richtig informiert ...


Wer bei über 100m Kabellänge und Netzleisten (nicht Stecker) meint, dass 350&#8364; viel wären, dem kann ich schlicht auch nicht helfen. Zudem in den Kosten auch schon die verriegelbaren Bananenstecker mit drin sind.

Digitale Kabel aus der Grabbelkiste sind im Übrigen definitiv nicht gleich gut, wie Kabel für mehr Geld. Dabei geht es schlichtweg gar nicht um die Übertragung die ja bei solchen völlig undifferenzierten Tests immer betrachtet wird, sondern um das Kabel selbst. Ein gutes Kabel hat vernünftige Steckverbindungen und sollte gut verlegbar sein (Knickschutz). Hier trennt sich dann schnell die Spreu vom Weizen. Hatte zum Beispiel bis vor kurzem die knickbaren Amazon HDMi Basic Kabel für je 15&#8364; im Einsatz. Erster Eindruck war gut, aber schon nach mehrmaligem Umstecken brachen beide Kabel am Knick auseinander. Somit billiger Schrott, auch wenn bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt alles bestens verlief. Meine teuersten Kabel sind übrigens mein 10m Clicktronic HDMi Kabel für 55&#8364; und mein Y-Subwooferkabel für 40&#8364; von Oehlbach. Für Letzteres gibt es nicht mal ordentliche Alternativen, da die meisten Y-Kabel mechanisch nicht über die volle Länge auftrennbar sind.

Also selbst ersteinmal richtig informieren, dann kann man auch mitreden.


----------



## Manowar (29. Januar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das ist verrückt, HDMI-Kabel für 5 Euro sind laut diversen Test exakt gleich gut wie Kabel für 100 Euro. Unterschiede merkt man möglicherweise - dies aber erst ab einer Länge von 8 Metern und mehr. Darunter gibt es keine messbaren Unterschiede. Gilt für alle digitalen Kabel, lediglich bei analogen Kabeln gibt es Unterschiede in der Bild- und Tonqualität.
> 
> Die Baumarktsteckerleisten für Strom dürften auch nicht schlechter sein als welche für 100 Euro. Wer für Kabel unnötig viel Geld ausgibt, hat sich nicht richtig informiert ...



Beim 1. Punkt kann man dir geteilt recht geben.
Du wirst keinen Unterschied zwischen HDMI Kabeln zwischen 40 und 5000Euro feststellen. Zwischen 5 und 50Euro aber sehr wohl.
Die Isolation der Kabel macht auch viel aus.

Und bei Steckerleisten hast du große Unterschiede. Man hat keine 10k Euro an ne 5Euro Steckerleiste. Da machste dir ganz fix mal was kaputt.


----------



## Magogan (29. Januar 2012)

Hmm, statt teuren Kabel, die du umstecken willst, wäre auch ein HDMI-Umschalter für 50 Euro vielleicht sinnvoll. So etwas nutze ich nämlich und ich habe noch keine Probleme damit gehabt außer einmal: anscheinend geht HDMI 1.3 -> 1.4 nicht, umgekehrt aber schon. Eigentlich ein billiges Teil, aber es erfüllt ja seinen Zweck und kann sogar das HDMI-Audio über einen SPDIF-Ausgang (optisch) ausgeben. Hab nicht mal ein teures Gerät gefunden, das das kann ... Aber kommt darauf an, wie du das mit dem Umstecken meinst, bei einem kompletten Umbau ist ein Umschalter natürlich wenig sinnvoll 

Also ich habe immer die billigsten HDMI-Kabel gekauft und damit nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (29. Januar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, statt teuren Kabel, die du umstecken willst, wäre auch ein HDMI-Umschalter für 50 Euro vielleicht sinnvoll.


Einen Umschalter kaufen, wenn man eine Vorstufe mit sämtlichen Firlefanz für die AV Verwaltung hat, macht mehr als gar keinen Sinn. Meine "teuren" HDMi Kabel in normalen Längen bis 3m haben zwischen 20-30€ gekostet.



Magogan schrieb:


> Aber kommt darauf an, wie du das mit dem Umstecken meinst, bei einem kompletten Umbau ist ein Umschalter natürlich wenig sinnvoll


Mit Umstecken meinte ich in der Tat, wenn sich Gerätekonfigurationen ändern oder man die Anlage ein wenig umstellt. Da mache zumindest ich die Kabel immer bei ab.



Magogan schrieb:


> Also ich habe immer die billigsten HDMI-Kabel gekauft und damit nie Probleme gehabt.


Dann freu Dich, ich habe hingegen schon etliche Kabel wegen Probleme zurückgegeben.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Da kann man sich auch nen Emu für runterladen. :>



Weils ja auch Spaß macht die ganzen guffligen Spiele auffem PC Zuhause zu zocken 
Bei diesem Gameboy gehts mehr ums Besitzen


----------



## Manowar (30. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MP3 Interface fürs Auto. Mir fliegen zuviele CDs im Auto rum...
Das USB Kabel für Sticks wird wohl in den Zigarettenanzünder verlegt.

Und ein Blauzahn Dingsi. Da steig ich ins Auto ein und mein Handy verbindet sich direkt. Telefongedöhns ist alles schon im Auto.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. Januar 2012)

CD Wechsler fällt dann aber weg?


----------



## Manowar (30. Januar 2012)

Das Teil wurde kein einziges mal benutzt


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. Januar 2012)

Ich frag nur, weil ich nicht drauf verzichten will. Trotzdem suche ich noch eine Lösung die den Wechsler erhält und das iPhone per Bluetooth einbinden kann.


----------



## Manowar (30. Januar 2012)

Wir werden das Teil direkt ans Radio bauen, und nicht direkt an den Kabelbaum vom CD-Wechsler.
Umgeschaltet auf USB, wird über AM, wenn ich richtig geschaut habe. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man nicht beides Verwenden kann.
Für Blauzahn ist so ein Kasten leider von nöten.
Da schau dich aber am besten mal durchs Forum


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. Januar 2012)

+abgeschlossene Ausbildung als Kaufmann im Einzelhandel.


----------



## Konov (30. Januar 2012)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> +abgeschlossene Ausbildung als Kaufmann im Einzelhandel.



Herzlichen Glühstrumpf!

Die hier für die kalten Tage aufm Bike




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und 3 paar Thermo Vollplüsch Socken.


----------



## Deanne (30. Januar 2012)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> +abgeschlossene Ausbildung als Kaufmann im Einzelhandel.



GZ, GZ!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (31. Januar 2012)

Ein neues, 15 Meter langes Koaxialkabel - jetzt ist das Bildsignal deutlich besser, es schwankt zwischen 25% und 100% Signalqualität bei den öffentlich-rechtlichen HD-Sendern, statt vorher dauerhaft um die 15%. Hat aber leider auch 40 Euro gekostet ...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. Januar 2012)

- Subway to Sally - Die Rose im Wasser
- Subway to Sally - Kreuzfeuer
- Betontod - Antirockstars
- Logitech G500
- Konzertkarte für das Battle of the South 2012 in Augsburg
- Neuen Perso beantragt


----------



## Olliruh (31. Januar 2012)

ne amtliche mandelentzündung :s


----------



## Mellsei (31. Januar 2012)

Resident Evil Revelations  Endlich mal Futter für meinen 3DS, der nicht Mario heißt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Januar 2012)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> - Neuen Perso beantragt



Danke, dass du mich dran erinnert hast... muss auch dieses Jahr ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vom Opa einfach so geschenkt bekommen (war zuerst skeptisch), riecht verdamm gut o


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2012)

Mellsei schrieb:


> Resident Evil Revelations  Endlich mal Futter für meinen 3DS, der nicht Mario heißt.



_Bin auch am überlegen..die Demo hat mir gefallen..aber ich schwanke immernoch , was als erstes kommen soll.. : Tales of Abyss , Resident Evil , Zelda OoT - hm... :-|_


----------



## JokerofDarkness (31. Januar 2012)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> +abgeschlossene Ausbildung als Kaufmann im Einzelhandel.


Meinen Glückwunsch! 




Magogan schrieb:


> Ein neues, 15 Meter langes Koaxialkabel - jetzt ist das Bildsignal deutlich besser, es schwankt zwischen 25% und 100% Signalqualität bei den öffentlich-rechtlichen HD-Sendern, statt vorher dauerhaft um die 15%. Hat aber leider auch 40 Euro gekostet ...


Na wenn das mal nicht zu teuer war.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Februar 2012)

Da das Bild ganz schön groß ist: 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Cooles Ding.


----------



## Tilbie (1. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (1. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für 9.90 <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s0re (1. Februar 2012)

Überstandenes Semester und übermorgen einen Flug nach NYC *wuhuu*


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dieses formschöne Shirt.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_
:-)_


----------



## Kamsi (3. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hatten wir gestern nicht schon das thema im nachtschwärmer was hier der titel des comics ist ? ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> hatten wir gestern nicht schon das thema im nachtschwärmer was hier der titel des comics ist ? ^^



Ich finde ehrlichgesagt das der Titel "Ekel und Dummheit" besser auf das Gespräch passen würde. Wobei die Hiebe - als Schlag ins Gesicht kann man das unter Umständen wohl auch werten.. Aber Lust? Wirklich?


----------



## Ahramanyu (3. Februar 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





500GB Seagate ST3500418AS 7200rpm, für ca. 80 Euro. Hätte ich doch nur vor einem halben Jahr gekauft. =/


----------



## Kamsi (3. Februar 2012)

@ahra

hdd preise so gestiegen ?

@deathstyle 

musst nur bei google lust und hiebe eingeben 

@topic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
den hoodie


----------



## Shelung (3. Februar 2012)

Neue Maus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und ein paar Boxen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die sind Richtig gail für den Preis!  Lets Zock


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Februar 2012)

Bah!

Viel zu viele Tasten an der Maus!
Mein Fall wäre es jedenfalls nicht^^


----------



## Dominau (3. Februar 2012)

Shelung, was sind das den für Boxen? Will mir auch neue kaufen, weiß aber noch nicht welche


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Februar 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> Shelung, was sind das den für Boxen? Will mir auch neue kaufen, weiß aber noch nicht welche



Ich glaube das sind diese hier:
http://www.hercules.com/de/Lautsprecher/bdd/p/145/xps-2-0-30-dj-club-/


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2012)

Secret of Mana fürs iphone. Wundervoll.


----------



## Sigmea (3. Februar 2012)

Shelung schrieb:


> Neue Maus
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Viel Spaß beim Eingewöhnen. Habe mir die Maus extra wegen WoW gekauft, da ich mehr Tasten zur schnellen Verfügung haben wollte. Hat mich 2-3 Wochen gekostet bis ich jede der 12 Extra-Tasten reflexartig drücken konnte, ohne suchen zu müssen. ^^


Aber DANN ist die Maus eine Granate!




BTT: Ich habe Honey Loops


----------



## win3ermute (3. Februar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Battle Royale; Hellraiser



Wie sehen die Filme aus? Von "Battle Royale" würde ich mir nur noch eine weitere Version (nach HK-RC3, Tartan-SE, Ultimate Edition) zulegen, wenn sich da tatsächlich eine deutliche Bildqualität-Steigerung ergibt. Sind das immer noch die alten, nicht besonders gut übersetzten Untertitel?

Ist "Hellraiser" die R-Rated- oder Unrated-Fassung? Sind die Audiokommentare zu Teil 1 und 2 mit drauf (ok, die habe ich zwar eh auf der Anchor-Bay-Tin, aber komplett ist komplett )?

Fragen über Fragen und schon mal ein Danke für die Mühe .


----------



## Kamsi (4. Februar 2012)

die liebeskomödie wirkt da so verloren ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wie sehen die Filme aus? Von "Battle Royale" würde ich mir nur noch eine weitere Version (nach HK-RC3, Tartan-SE, Ultimate Edition) zulegen, wenn sich da tatsächlich eine deutliche Bildqualität-Steigerung ergibt. Sind das immer noch die alten, nicht besonders gut übersetzten Untertitel?
> 
> Ist "Hellraiser" die R-Rated- oder Unrated-Fassung? Sind die Audiokommentare zu Teil 1 und 2 mit drauf (ok, die habe ich zwar eh auf der Anchor-Bay-Tin, aber komplett ist komplett )?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen und schon mal ein Danke für die Mühe .


Gesehen habe ich die Sachen noch nicht, aber bzgl. Bild habe ich über Battle Royale und Hellraiser I nur Gutes gehört. Bei Hellraiser sind im Steel nur die Filme (AT-Version uncut) ohne Extras, für die Mediabookedition mit allen Extras kommst Du ein wenig zu spät. Infos Hellraiser uncut Trilogy

Battle Royale ist komplett synchronisiert. Infos BR Da ich bisher nur die Tartan SE besitze habe ich auch keine weiteren Vergleichsmöglichkeiten.



Kamsi schrieb:


> die liebeskomödie wirkt da so verloren ^^


Die lohnt sich aber mal richtig. Ich hab Tränen gelacht.


----------



## win3ermute (4. Februar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Gesehen habe ich die Sachen noch nicht,



Gargh! Will Infos über das Bild! SOFORT!!11 *quengel*



> Bei Hellraiser sind im Steel nur die Filme (AT-Version uncut) ohne Extras, für die Mediabookedition mit allen Extras kommst Du ein wenig zu spät.



Bin mir sicher, daß es kein Extra gibt, das die Jungs da auf ihre "Media-Book"-Edition packen, was ich noch nicht habe . Wichtigstes Extra rein für mich ist halt der Audio-Kommentar von Clive Barker - und genau den findet man wohl nicht auf der neuen Version, wenn ich der ofdb trauen darf.
Den ganzen "Repack"-Mist können die Macher gerne behalten; das hat man auf den unzähligen anderen Veröffentlichungen. 
Mir fehlt halt noch eine Original-Unrated-Version; die Anchor-Bay-Tin ist halt nur R; auch wenn da nur wenige Sekunden fehlen.



> Battle Royale ist komplett synchronisiert. [...] Da ich bisher nur die Tartan SE besitze habe ich auch keine weiteren Vergleichsmöglichkeiten.



Die Tartan ist halt nur der "lange Cut", aber wenigstens mit korrekt übersetzten Untertiteln (die sich allerdings an den HK-UTs ausrichten). 

Bei "BR" ist's halt auch wieder so eine Sache: Auf den Kinocut folgte eine entschärfte längere Version, die Szenen enthielt, die nachgedreht wurden, damit die Blagen das rafften. Diese Version ist so überflüssig wie sonstwas - leider haute man später die Kinoversion mit der "langen Kiddie-Version" zusammen; fügte noch mehr CGI-Gewalt ein und verkaufte das als "SE". 

Ich rate von dieser Version ab. Das "Krekulum" veröffentlichte nach dem "Kinowelt"-Skandal (die Kinowelt-Version ist völlig zusammen geschnitten) seine "Ultimate Edition": "Kinowelt"-Cut; "ungeschnittener Kino-Cut", "erweiterter Super-Duper-Cut" (eben die Version der Tartan-SE) mit deutscher, schlechter Synchro und ebensolchen Untertiteln (die Tartan ist da um Welten besser, was die Übersetzung angeht).

Mich hat das Ding damals aus dem Sessel geblasen -> hier findest Du meine damalige Kritik als Lesestoff. Das ganze Ding macht in der deutschen Synchro in manchen Stellen überhaupt keinen Sinn, während HK- und UK-Version da weitaus näher zu sein scheinen - und leider geben die deutschen UTs nur die deutsche Synchro wider; nicht den Sinn der Worte!

Beste Version ist nach wie vor die HK-RC3. Das Bild ist zwar anamorph und mehr als brauchbar, allerdings ist da noch Raum nach oben. Bis auf einen Übersetzungsfehler, der die gesamte Story hätte kippen lassen können, scheinen die UTs (die sind wohl Vorlage für die Tartan gewesen, wenn sie auch teilweise in Nuancen abweichen) in Ordnung zu sein. 

Das Ding ist immerhin von Capelight. Einerseits geben die sich ja tatsächlich Mühe bei ihren Filmausgaben; andererseits hat deren Synchro einen so perfekt-genialen Film wie "Session 9" in der Übersetzung komplett gekillt! Der geht auch nur im O-Ton; die Synchro zerstört das Ding absolut[1]!

[1] "Simon" im Original "fällt" geradezu durch die Gefühlsskala: Freudig und glucksend erzählt er von seinen Taten, was vom leiernden Tonband wiedergegeben eine dermaßen fiese Atmosphäre aufbaut, die ihresgleichen sucht. 
In der deutschen Synchro ist der gesamte "Tonband-Effekt" eliminiert. Statt einem emotionalen Sprecher - der bei einem "Hauptdarsteller", den man niemals sieht, sondern nur hört, unglaublich wichtig ist - bekommt man eine absolut tonlose "Verbrecherstimme", die jede Bedrohung dieses Monsters absolut zunichte macht. Der letzte Satz im Film, der im Original beim geneigten Zuschauer über Tage nachhallt und nachwirkt, verpufft hier komplett! Das verzeihe ich "Capelight" nie, daß dort offensichtlich trotz allen "Filmneigungen" das letzte Verständnis abgeht...


----------



## painschkes (4. Februar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Die lohnt sich aber mal richtig. Ich hab Tränen gelacht.



_Ohja , im Gegensatz zum Kutcher&Portman-Pendant wirklich lustig :-)_


----------



## Manowar (4. Februar 2012)

Hehe..hab Gestern auch noch ne Hellraiser-Nacht gemacht.
Aber von Qualität kann man bei meinen Versionen nicht sprechen 

Die Horde würde mich noch interessieren.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Die Horde würde mich noch interessieren.


Als nicht wirklicher Zombiefilmfan fand ich das Teil ganz amüsant. Bis auf die typisch drastische Gewaltdarstellung in französischen Filmen war aber auch nix wirklich Neues dabei. Bild würde ich im mittleren Bereich einordnen, dafür war der Ton gut. Kann aber insgeamt nicht ansatzweise mit solchen Perlen wie High Tension oder Frontiers mithalten.


----------



## Dropz (4. Februar 2012)

iPhone 4S :3


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fritzbox

Gezwungenermaßen da mein Internet Anbieter von 6 Mbit auf 10 Mbit stellt (Lächerlich) 
und deswegen neue Router brauche der VDSL beherrscht (grosse Auswahl hat ich net  )


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Februar 2012)

Bis jetzt gefällts mir!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (6. Februar 2012)

Eine neue Tasche aus Leder. Sieht super aus und hat mich nur schlappe 15€ gekostet. Normal hätte sie 40€ gekostet


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Februar 2012)

Ab morgen ein neues Bett...


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Februar 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Den zweiten besorge ich mir morgen - cooler Plot und ganz interessanter Charakter eigentlich.


----------



## Magogan (6. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Bild geht bei mir nicht ...


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Februar 2012)

Habs mal gefixed.


----------



## Ahramanyu (7. Februar 2012)

So, nachdem nun auch der restliche Rechner da ist und ich die Festplatte einbauen konnte, hier mein "neuer" PC:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





- Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 
- Mainboard MS-7052
- 4GB DDR2 RAM
- GTS 250 1 Gig VRAM
- 500 GB Seagate Barracuda SATAII

Insgesamt investiert: 105€. Denke, das hat sich gelohnt. =D


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Februar 2012)

nur 4 gb RAM oO. Da würd ich doch gleich zu 8 oder sogar 16 greifen^^


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Februar 2012)

Medion ... dieser Name ...

Ich mein ... für 105 Euro ok, aber speicher besser keine Daten ab, die du NUR dort hast


----------



## Konov (7. Februar 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> nur 4 gb RAM oO. Da würd ich doch gleich zu 8 oder sogar 16 greifen^^



Glaub du hast nicht gecheckt was das für ein Rechner ist... ^^

ist nur DDR2 RAM und die restlichen Teile sind auch nicht gerade uptodate. Ich schätze das war aber auch nicht die Intention des Käufers. Vorallem nicht für 100 Euro.


----------



## Kamsi (7. Februar 2012)

ist vieleicht nur ein arbeits bzw fernsehpc


----------



## Potpotom (7. Februar 2012)

Also bei dem Preis kann man sagen, Hut ab. Zum arbeiten oder als Verteiler allemal ausreichend.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soundtrack.

Bald ist es so weit Finish the Fight!


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
geschenkt bekommen <3


----------



## Potpotom (7. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Das ist nicht meiner... der sieht nur genauso aus, meinen kriege ich, so Gott (oder die Zulassungsstelle) will, diese Woche erst.


----------



## Kamsi (7. Februar 2012)

gz zur neuen katze


----------



## Potpotom (7. Februar 2012)




----------



## H2OTest (7. Februar 2012)

ich hasse diesen "GPS Maus?" auf dem Dach


----------



## Alux (7. Februar 2012)

Schuppenflechte und paar Mittelchen zur Linderung


----------



## Potpotom (7. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich hasse diesen "GPS Maus?" auf dem Dach


GPS Maus? 

Ich weiss nicht, ne 1,5m lange schwarze Antenne die aus dem Kotflügel kommt oder die kleinere die man vor dem Waschen vom Dach abschrauben muss ist auch nicht wirklich schick.


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Februar 2012)

Wir reden doch von der Flosse aufm Dach oder? ^^
Was ist an der so schlimm?


----------



## Legendary (7. Februar 2012)

Haifischflosse ist mit die beste Antenne die es gibt. Besser als diese grintigen Standardantennen.


----------



## Xidish (7. Februar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Haifischflosse ist mit die beste Antenne die es gibt. Besser als diese grintigen Standardantennen.


Das sind aber keine standardmäßige normale Radioantennen.
Sie dienen lediglich Fahrzeug-Navigations- und Telematik-Systemen ( möglich auch GPS AM/FM Radio). 
Wer also nur terrestrisches Radio damit hören will, hat das Nachsehen.^^ 

Somit sind die Standardantennen schlecht mit dieser "GPS-Maus"(^^) zuvergleichen.


----------



## H2OTest (7. Februar 2012)

Ja ... wusste halt nur das es zur Navigation genutzt wird... darum auch das "...?". ich finde das zerstört den Look, aber jeden das seine


----------



## Manowar (7. Februar 2012)

GPS ist meist an der Frontscheibe.
Die Flosse ist meist für Telefonie


----------



## Gutgore (7. Februar 2012)

Final Fantasy XIII-2 + limited lösungsbuch =)


----------



## Deanne (8. Februar 2012)

Gutgore schrieb:


> Final Fantasy XIII-2 + limited lösungsbuch =)



Wie ist das so? Da scheiden sich ja die Meinungen. Ich fand XIII schon nicht so toll und bin unsicher, ob ich mir XIII-2 kaufen soll.


----------



## NoHeroIn (8. Februar 2012)

4 Bücher
8 DVDs
1 Salzstreuer
1 Pfefferstreuer
... wobei die beiden englischen Bücher vorne und der Salz- und Pfefferstreuer ein Geschenk für eine England-vernarrte Freundin sind.

[attachment=12470:zeug.JPG]


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Februar 2012)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> 4 Bücher
> 8 DVDs
> 1 Salzstreuer
> 1 Pfefferstreuer
> ... wobei die beiden englischen Bücher vorne und der Salz- und Pfefferstreuer ein Geschenk für eine England-vernarrte Freundin sind.



Watchmen + 11:14 :> 

Welcher RE Teil ist es?


----------



## Kamsi (8. Februar 2012)

das ist der allererste


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Februar 2012)

... und ganz wichtig: hatte dein Sofa einen Unfall? mir sind diese Dreiecke noch nie aufgefallen Oo


----------



## NoHeroIn (8. Februar 2012)

Richtig, der erste Resident evil. 2 und 3 hab ich schon. Auf diesem Sofa sitzt du seit ~3,5 Jahren... aber dafür kannst du die Pizzaflyer bestimmt an den Farben unterscheiden und weißt, in welcher Ecke der DVD-Bildschirmschoner beginnt. x)


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Februar 2012)

Man muss Prioritäten setzen :-)


----------



## Konov (8. Februar 2012)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> 4 Bücher
> 8 DVDs
> 1 Salzstreuer
> 1 Pfefferstreuer
> ...



Die Uschmann Bücher sind GENIAL, unbedingt auch die anderen Teile lesen. Viel Spass ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Februar 2012)

Neue Brille ab dem 22.2.


----------



## Nyume (8. Februar 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Das sind aber keine standardmäßige normale Radioantennen.
> Sie dienen lediglich Fahrzeug-Navigations- und Telematik-Systemen ( möglich auch GPS AM/FM Radio).
> Wer also nur terrestrisches Radio damit hören will, hat das Nachsehen.^^
> 
> Somit sind die Standardantennen schlecht mit dieser "GPS-Maus"(^^) zuvergleichen.



Also unser Auto hat nen fest eingebautes Navi ( und Radio ;D ) allerdings weder sone Flosse noch eine "normale" Antenne, die irgendwo am Auto draufgesteckt ist. Wie funktioniert das denn da?
Mal so rein Interesse halber nachgefragt


----------



## Potpotom (8. Februar 2012)

Wahrscheinlich irgendwo, weniger sichtbar, integriert... was ist es denn für ein Wagen? Dann kann man das genauer sagen.


----------



## Nyume (8. Februar 2012)

Nen Toyota Previa ist das.
Bild 1 uuund Bild 2


----------



## Potpotom (8. Februar 2012)

Die Antenneneinrichtung ist bei dem von innen an die Windschutzscheibe geklebt... wobei ich bei dem hohen Auto nich verstehe wieso die nicht an einer für den Empfang günstigeren Position sitzt, aufs Dach gucken kann man ja eh nicht wirklich.


----------



## Manowar (8. Februar 2012)

Was ich aber auch schon geschrieben habe 
Navi/Radio: Antenne an der Windschutzscheibe
Flosse: meist nur für Telefonie


----------



## Nyume (8. Februar 2012)

Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass du diese "alten" Antennen meintest, die man in der Waschanlage abschrauben bzw einschieben muss, damit die nicht verloren gehen. 
Ich habe mich mit dem Thema Radioantennen am Auto zwar nie auseinandergesetzt, allerdings hatte es mich schon ein wenig verwundert, dass ich bei unserm Auto so gar kein Anzeichen einer Antenne finden konnte.


----------



## EspCap (8. Februar 2012)

Sanyo Eneloop "Kairo" - Handwärmer mit AA-Akkus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei -26° hört bei mir wirklich der Spaß auf.


----------



## iShock (9. Februar 2012)

Skyrim - besser spät als nie  und im Steamangebot noch mal ein stück günstiger


----------



## Dominau (10. Februar 2012)

Eine PS3


----------



## ZAM (10. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (10. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ziemlich geschwollen und krustig, in Natura sieht es hammergeil aus.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Februar 2012)

Soll das Elizabeth Short sein? :S


----------



## Deanne (10. Februar 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Soll das Elizabeth Short sein? :S



Nope, das soll keine bestimmte Person sein. Ich muss morgen noch mal ein Bild bei Tageslicht machen.


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Februar 2012)

Ist das an der Wade? Kann ich grad nicht einschätzen ^^


----------



## Kamsi (10. Februar 2012)

vampir,werwolf oder zombie ?

kratzer sieht nach werwolf aus - die linien aber im gesicht nach zombie aus


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> vampir,werwolf oder zombie ?
> 
> kratzer sieht nach werwolf aus - die linien aber im gesicht nach zombie aus



Es ist einfach eine halbtote, abgewrackte Tussi. Zombie kommt schon eher hin, auch wenn sie dafür noch zu gut aussieht.

Und nope, es ist der Arm.


----------



## Manowar (11. Februar 2012)

Selbe Stelle, selber Tag (bloß falsche Woche) 
Sieht gut aus und die Idee mit dem Amulett gefällt mir. Wir haben uns recht lang gefragt, wie wir den Abschluss bei mir machen.
Wie lang ging der süße Schmerz? *g* 4h ?

Nächste Woche kommt dann meines


----------



## Belo79 (11. Februar 2012)

Razer Lycosa, frisch aus dem Regal bei Saturn, jetzt wird erst mal ne Runde gezockt


----------



## Magogan (11. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sonst leider nichts, ich muss sparen =(


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Selbe Stelle, selber Tag (bloß falsche Woche)
> Sieht gut aus und die Idee mit dem Amulett gefällt mir. Wir haben uns recht lang gefragt, wie wir den Abschluss bei mir machen.
> Wie lang ging der süße Schmerz? *g* 4h ?
> 
> Nächste Woche kommt dann meines



Etwa 3 Stunden. Gegen Ende war es dann auch relativ übel.


----------



## Manowar (11. Februar 2012)

Das glaub ich sofort bei den Haaren.
Bei mir gibts auch wieder viele Flächen zum ausfüllen.. muss mir noch die passende Playlist dafür basteln


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Februar 2012)

Gestern eine kleine Auswahl von Amazon.de erhalten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrascream (12. Februar 2012)

2 Tattootermine:
1. April - Tattoo aufs Handgelenk
2. November - Tattoo auf die Brust


+ Neongrüne Tunnel^.^

Ich Mainstream Opfer :<


----------



## Olliruh (12. Februar 2012)

18 Stunden schlaf #likeaboss


----------



## heinzelmännchen (12. Februar 2012)

Terrascream schrieb:


> 2 Tattootermine:
> 1. April - Tattoo aufs Handgelenk
> 2. November - Tattoo auf die Brust
> 
> ...



na dann bin ich ja gespannt auf die Bilder, wenn die Tattoos mit Edding/Tippex übermalt sind und die Ohren wieder
zusammengenäht sind, weil der mainstream was neues entdeckt hat


----------



## orkman (13. Februar 2012)

The ultimate Jet Li Collection : 3 filme fuer 6.99 euro


----------



## Dominau (13. Februar 2012)

Eine neue Brille .. ENDLICH! Ich kann wieder sehn! Wuhu :>


----------



## vollmi (14. Februar 2012)

Ein Appradio von Pioneer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Teil ist ja sehr günstig, hoffentlich taugs was.

mfG René


----------



## Alux (14. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ne Karte fürn Rosenball


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

wie ist den constantin auf blue ray so ? neuer bonus besseres bild ?

habe ja noch die alter warner brothers premium 2 dvd fassung mit pressebuch ^^


----------



## Alux (14. Februar 2012)

ka, ich kenn Constantine nur ausm Fernsehen^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. Februar 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ein Appradio von Pioneer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


App Radio heißt Übernahme aus dem iPhone per Bluetooth? Falls ja berichte mal bitte.



Kamsi schrieb:


> wie ist den constantin auf blue ray so ?


Genauso wie auf DVD. Ist haargenau der gleiche Film, dauert halt nur länger. 



Kamsi schrieb:


> neuer bonus besseres bild ?


Das ist Warner, außer besserem Bild kannst Du da nix erwarten.


----------



## vollmi (14. Februar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> App Radio heißt Übernahme aus dem iPhone per Bluetooth? Falls ja berichte mal bitte.



Nö nur Telephonie über Bluetooth. Apps bedienen und anzeigen über Dock.
Aber das reicht mir schon wenn das Navi auf dem Iphone seine Karte auf dem Display des Radios darstellt und sich auch dadrüber bedienen lässt.
Die Musizi soll auch übers Dock spielt statt über das bescheuerte A2DP. Bei normalen Radios mit einer Bluetoothfreispreche und Dockkabel will das Iphone immer über das was als letztes verbindet und Audiotauglich ist die Musik abspielen und das ist normalerweise die Bluetoothfreisprecheinrichtung.
Leider kann man dem Iphone nicht sagen das Priorität immer auf dem Dock liegt wenn dieses Verbindung hat.

mfG René


----------



## Tilbie (15. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2012)

*Nicht neu, aber es funktioniert endlich:*
The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim (ich musste nur den Grafikkartentreiber komplett deinstallieren und neu installieren, bisher hatte ich es nur mit einer Neuinstallation ohne Deinstallation probiert)

*Neu:*
YCbCr -> HDMI Umwandler (zum Anschluss der Wii an meinen Beamer)
HDMI-Kabel (2 Meter)
The Legend Of Zelda: Skyward Sword

*Gebraucht:*
Ebay: The Legend Of Zelda: Ocarina Of Time + Master Quest (Gamecube (Bonus-Disc der limitierten Ausgabe The Legend Of Zelda: The Wind Waker + Ocarina Of Time + Master Quest))
Von meinen Eltern: Wii (ist schon verschickt, kommt wohl Freitag oder so an)

*Bald:*
2x Verlängerungskabel für Wii-Sensorleiste 4,5 Meter (Lieferung aus Marlboro, New Jersey, USA - das kann noch dauern ...)


----------



## Saji (16. Februar 2012)

BF3 für PC. Endlich mal geschafft. Bin gespannt wann ich mal die Zeit habe zu spielen. 

Aber passend dazu habe ich ab dem 25.02. Urlaub. ZWEI Wochen. Und trotzdem muss ich jeden Tag Pendeln. Vom Bett zum PC zum Kühlschrank und wieder zurück.


----------



## Kamsi (16. Februar 2012)

erstmal muss bf3 wieder funktionieren ^^ seit dem letzten patch von bf3 startet nur die solo kampangne weil punkbuster derzeit alle bf3 zocker mit dem aktuellen ea patch bannt als cheater ^^


----------



## Saji (16. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> erstmal muss bf3 wieder funktionieren ^^ seit dem letzten patch von bf3 startet nur die solo kampangne weil punkbuster derzeit alle bf3 zocker mit dem aktuellen ea patch bannt als cheater ^^



Klasse. >_> Und ich dachte ich könnte nach der Arbeit fix ne Runde zocken. Seufz. Egal, hauptsache das Ding läuft ab nächster Woche Samstag wieder.


----------



## sympathisant (16. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Theoretisch sollte damit der PC als Amp herhalten können. Aber der Sound ist total leise und kommt ca. ne Sekunde verspätet. :-( Wenn ich das nicht gebacken kriege, gehts wieder zurück.


----------



## Manowar (16. Februar 2012)

Bei mir funktioniert bf3 ohne Probleme. 
Nen Kumpel wurde einmal von PB gekickt, konnte aber wieder joinen.

Sympathisant, was erwartest du? 
Die Verstärker, Effektgeräte etc sind nicht umsonst so riesig 
Wenn du in Cubase oder ähnliches einspielst, wird es ohne Latenz ankommen. Wenn der Ton aber dann noch durch die Lautsprecher laufen soll, hast du immer eine gewisse Latenz.
Deine Soundkarte wird nie genug Power haben, um das ganze noch vernünftig rüberzubringen.

Wenn ich mein Bier mal ausversehen auf den Verstärker der Lesbe stelle, bekomm ich immer das kotzen, weils danach warm ist.
Auf Vorverstärker/Verstärker kann man einfach nicht verzichten.


----------



## bkeleanor (16. Februar 2012)

aber irgendwie muss das auch mit einer so geringen latenz zu machen sein, dass man es kaum noch merkt.

beim playstation 3 spiel rocksmith läuft das ganze über die ps und der fernseher dient als amp. das ganze hat so zusagen keine latenz und ich habe auch nichts anderes, als so ein usb kabel, dass ich in die e-gitarre stöpsle.

muss meiner meinung nach an der software liegen.


----------



## win3ermute (16. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Sympathisant, was erwartest du?
> Die Verstärker, Effektgeräte etc sind nicht umsonst so riesig
> Wenn du in Cubase oder ähnliches einspielst, wird es ohne Latenz ankommen. Wenn der Ton aber dann noch durch die Lautsprecher laufen soll, hast du immer eine gewisse Latenz.



Woher soll diese "Latenz" kommen? Durch sekundenlanges A/D-Wandeln?



> Deine Soundkarte wird nie genug Power haben, um das ganze noch vernünftig rüberzubringen.



Das ist Blödsinn - die Karte braucht keine außerordentliche Power; die muß nur wandeln. Für die Synchronisation ist der sog. ASIO-Treiber des Behringer zuständig - und genau da scheint der Fehler zu liegen, wenn es zu leise und asynchron wird.



> Wenn ich mein Bier mal ausversehen auf den Verstärker der Lesbe stelle, bekomm ich immer das kotzen, weils danach warm ist.
> Auf Vorverstärker/Verstärker kann man einfach nicht verzichten.



Das hat aber nix mit seinem Problem zu tun...

@Sympathisant: Kannst Du im ASIO-Treiber irgendwelche Einstellungen vornehmen? Läuft der Behringer auch mit ASIO4All (dieser Treiber hat ein Konfigurationsmenu)?


----------



## Manowar (16. Februar 2012)

Das mit der Soundkarte (und Vorverstärker), war nicht auf die Latenz bezogen, sondern eher, dass sich das lasch anhört.
Das funktioniert mit meinem Mikro genau so wenig.

Ich weiß nicht woher genau die Latenz kommen soll, aber auf jeden Fall können wir ganz sauber und ohne Latenz in Cubase einspielen. Wenn wir aber einen Ton dazu hören wollen "Echtzeit", dann kommt die Latenz ins Spiel. Rechner zu langsam?


----------



## stefanru (16. Februar 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das teil hatte ich auch. habs aber dann wieder verkauft und mir das http://www.thomann.de/at/tascam_us122mk2.htm gecheckt.
arbeitet bei mir latenzfrei, auch wenn ich 3 quellen zur gleichen zeit 
aufnehme mit logic.


----------



## win3ermute (16. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Das mit der Soundkarte (und Vorverstärker), war nicht auf die Latenz bezogen, sondern eher, dass sich das lasch anhört.
> Das funktioniert mit meinem Mikro genau so wenig.



Ok, dann habe ich das mißverstanden. 



> Ich weiß nicht woher genau die Latenz kommen soll, aber auf jeden Fall können wir ganz sauber und ohne Latenz in Cubase einspielen. Wenn wir aber einen Ton dazu hören wollen "Echtzeit", dann kommt die Latenz ins Spiel. Rechner zu langsam?



Ist recht schwierig, das ohne die benutzten Komponenten und das Betriebssystem zu sagen. Generell kann man in Cubase mehrere Einstellungen auswählen, wie auf ASIO zugegriffen wird (ist ja auch beides von Steinberg). Eventuell mal den ASIO4All-Treiber - falls noch nicht geschehen - installieren und in deren Forum wühlen, falls es auch damit nicht klappt.

Es gibt sicherlich auch heute noch Konfigurationen, wo es nicht so klappt, wie es soll; da hilft nur Austausch der Hardware bzw. des Betriebssystems für den Musikrechner. Von der Leistung her sollte jeder handelsübliche Rechner heute mehr als ausreichend sein.


----------



## Manowar (16. Februar 2012)

Ich hör davon zum ersten mal, werds aber mal zur Probe mitbringen. Ich selber hocke da nicht am Rechner, vertreibe mir die Zeit mit Bier trinken 
Danke für den Tipp :>


----------



## sympathisant (16. Februar 2012)

ich will damit nichts aufnehmen oder vor publikum spielen. war nur zum üben für zu hause gedacht. aber die saiten waren lauter als der sound aus den boxen und ne sekunde verzögerung ist auch zu viel.

ich schau mir aber heute abend noch mal den treiber und die konfigurationsmöglichkeiten an.


@stefanru: nett gemeint, aber dann stell ich mir doch n Amp hin. zum üben reicht auch ein 99-Euro-Teil.


----------



## H2OTest (16. Februar 2012)

2 Neue Caps 
1 T Shirt 
Und Underamour sachen 
Danke Papa


----------



## Terrascream (18. Februar 2012)

Bald einen kleinen Eurasier^_^
Und das obwohl ich kein Hundefan bin...aber die sind zu geil<3


----------



## Manowar (18. Februar 2012)

Erste Sitzung nach 2 1/2 Stunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werden noch etwa 3 Stunden folgen (und damit noch lange nicht fertig, bevor negative Kommentare kommen :> )
Yay \o/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Februar 2012)

Schaut gut aus Manowar :3

Ich habe jetzt meine neue Brille und neue Schuhe, weil meine alten Vans nun endgültig kaputt sind :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Februar 2012)

Nicht schlecht :>


Öh, was hab ich denn neu?
2 T-shirts, Arbeitskleidung, Headset und gefühlte 5000&#8364;


----------



## HitotsuSatori (18. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Mutter wird mich töten... >.>


----------



## Olliruh (18. Februar 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Meine Mutter wird mich töten... >.>



worth it


----------



## HitotsuSatori (18. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> worth it



absolutely ^^


----------



## Kamsi (18. Februar 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Meine Mutter wird mich töten... >.>



ist es nicht deine sache was du mit deinem selbstverdienten geld machst ?


@topic

neue tvzeitschrift,verlorene/saure eier, paar vergleichtsangebot von sky und kabel deutschland deren pakete ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musste ich jetzt auch noch haben, 'Eure Mädchen' ist einfach zu gut..


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. Februar 2012)

Upgrade auf 16gb RAM





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. Februar 2012)

SGU Season 1&2 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




SG-1, die komplette Serie (Season 1-10)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und den Original-Stargate Film auf Bluray 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles von Amazon UK. Die Deutsche Version der SG-1 Box ist ja noch viel überteuerter als die UK-Version....


----------



## Kamsi (19. Februar 2012)

da fehlt stargate atlantis ^^

ich warte immer noch das stargate&stargate atlantis bezahlbar werden ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2012)

Ich will die auch alle haben x.x


----------



## EspCap (19. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> da fehlt stargate atlantis ^^



Damit hab ich angefangen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich glaube aber nicht, dass das wirklich billiger wird in absehbarer Zeit. Die deutsche SG-1 Box bekommt man seit ein paar Wochen fast gar nicht mehr (und wenn, nur für über 200 Euro), ich glaube die werden jetzt einfach langsam nicht mehr verkauft (bei Amazon UK hat die Box knappe 100 GBP gekostet). Eigentlich schade, die Box ist deutlich schöner bei der deutschen Version.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (19. Februar 2012)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Bald einen kleinen Eurasier^_^
> Und das obwohl ich kein Hundefan bin...aber die sind zu geil<3


Der wird aber auch mal von ansehnlicher Statur. Ich hoffe Du hast Dich vorher gut informiert.



Manowar schrieb:


> Erste Sitzung nach 2 1/2 Stunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei solchen Motiven frage ich mich immer, ob man dabei auch bedacht hat, dass man auch älter wird. Wobei umso älter desto passender ist das Motiv ja irgendwie.


----------



## win3ermute (19. Februar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Bei solchen Motiven frage ich mich immer, ob man dabei auch bedacht hat, dass man auch älter wird. Wobei umso älter desto passender ist das Motiv ja irgendwie.



In spätestens 10 Jahren wird man im Thread "Ich habe da was Neues!" wahrscheinlich öfters lesen: "Eine sauteure Tattoo-Entfernung!" .

Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich finde manche Tattoos absolut toll; kenne auch genügend vollgetackerte Leute - allerdings sollte man sich Motiv und Ort verdammt gut überlegen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube Manowar ist schon alt genug um zu wissen, wat er da macht. 

Immer dieses Eltern-hafte


----------



## JokerofDarkness (19. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich glaube Manowar ist schon alt genug um zu wissen, wat er da macht.


Das Alter hat damit nicht das Geringste zu tun.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2012)

Natürlich hat das was mit dem Alter zu tun. Wenn ich mir eins mit 16 machen lasse, habe ich andere Vorstellungen als mit 20 oder 22.


----------



## win3ermute (19. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Natürlich hat das was mit dem Alter zu tun. Wenn ich mir eins mit 16 machen lasse, habe ich andere Vorstellungen als mit 20 oder 22.



Oder mit 40 *g*


----------



## JokerofDarkness (19. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Natürlich hat das was mit dem Alter zu tun. Wenn ich mir eins mit 16 machen lasse, habe ich andere Vorstellungen als mit 20 oder 22.


Das mag für das Motiv gelten, aber denkt man auch mit 25 schon soweit, dass einem eine Tätowierung auf dem Unterarm mit 40 in der Karriere oder bei einer Einstellung hinderlich sein kann?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Das mag für das Motiv gelten, aber denkt man auch mit 25 schon soweit, dass einem eine Tätowierung auf dem Unterarm mit 40 in der Karriere oder bei einer Einstellung hinderlich sein kann?




Natürlich denkt man schon soweit (man geht schließlich auf die 30 zu ). Und es gibt ja auch Berufe, wo Tätowierungen akzeptiert werden.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2012)

Ich wollt jetzt eigentlich auch nicht bis 40 warten, bevor ich arbeiten gehe ^^


----------



## win3ermute (19. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Natürlich denkt man schon soweit (man geht schließlich auf die 30 zu ).



Der Erfahrung nach kann ich Dir durchaus sagen, daß man auch mit 30 noch lange nicht "fertig" ist. Ich hatte "damals" mit 25 durchaus 10 Motive in der näheren Auswahl, habe es aber dann aufgeschoben und mir gedacht: "Wenn die alle noch mit 40 attraktiv sind, dann machste das!" Mit drei davon könnte ich mich jetzt nach 17 Jahren noch anfreunden - bei dem Rest schlacker' ich fast mit den Ohren, daß ich sowas überhaupt mal in die nähere Auswahl gezogen habe.



> Und es gibt ja auch Berufe, wo Tätowierungen akzeptiert werden.



Das Problem gerade heute ist: Du weißt nicht, wo Du irgendwann mal landen wirst. Der Arbeitsmarkt ist derartigen Schwankungen und Anpassungen unterworfen, daß nix sicher ist. Es ist sicherlich richtig, daß man abwägen muß, was einem wichtiger ist: Das persönliche "Ausleben" mit einem Tattoo oder ein theoretisches Bewerbungsgespräch irgendwann in der Zukunft (und natürlich die instinktive Ablehnung: "Wenn die mich mit dem Tattoo nicht wollen, ist das ihr Problem! Ich verbiege mich nicht für einen Job!" Geht mir als "Langhaar-Träger" seit 20 Jahren genauso. Nur: Sollte ich mich tatsächlich mal "verbiegen" wollen, dann reicht die Schere - und das Zeug wächst auch wieder nach, wenn ich es mir anders überlege).

Allerdings weiß man eben nicht, wo man dann stehen wird und ob ein Job in dem Moment nicht wichtiger ist als ein Tattoo, zu dem man längst jeden Bezug verloren hat. 

Das ist nix "oberlehrerhaftes", sondern rein persönliche Erfahrung. Bei einigen meiner Bekannten sind die Tattoos übrigens dank körperlicher Veränderungen in die Breite oder umgekehrt verdammt unansehnlich geworden *g*. Auch das schätzt man nun mal oft nie richtig ein .


----------



## Deanne (19. Februar 2012)

Ein Karnevalskostüm! Bin auf eine Party eingeladen und leider herrscht Kostümpflicht. Also gehe ich spontan als mein Alter-Ego!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2012)

cute


----------



## JokerofDarkness (19. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und es gibt ja auch Berufe, wo Tätowierungen akzeptiert werden.


Klar gibt es die, sind aber nicht die Masse - wenn es dann um Karriere geht und man einen sozialversicherungspflichtigen Job haben will. Die Wirkung einer Tätowierung bei einem Vorstellungsgespräch wird maßlos unterschätzt und das ist meine fachliche Meinung dazu.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Februar 2012)

Bei den Unterarmen sollte man wirklich aufpassen. Schnell wird man da in eine Schublade gesteckt und das Vorstellungsgespräch ist beendet. Unterschwellige Diskriminierungen gibt es immer und überall.


----------



## win3ermute (19. Februar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Klar gibt es die, sind aber nicht die Masse - wenn es dann um Karriere geht und man einen sozialversicherungspflichtigen Job haben will.



Wobei man hier glücklicherweise sagen muß, daß alles, was durch Hemd und lange Hose (oder vergleichbare Kleidung) verdeckt werden kann, eh irrelevant ist. 
Ist ja nicht so, daß man direkt gefragt wird, ob man irgendwo ein Tattoo hat. Auf diese Frage würde ich ja selbst als Tattoo-Abstinenzler mit "Ja" und "Das ist meine absolute Privatsache!" antworten. 



> Die Wirkung einer Tätowierung bei einem Vorstellungsgespräch wird maßlos unterschätzt und das ist meine fachliche Meinung dazu.



Bist Du in der Personalabteilung? Wenn ja: Wir wollen Geschichten !


----------



## Manowar (19. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich glaube Manowar ist schon alt genug um zu wissen, wat er da macht.
> 
> Immer dieses Eltern-hafte



Ich weiß nie was ich mache!
Joker ist mir sympathisch, also darf er das 

Ich verstehe das ja auch.
Es gibt genug Leute in meinem Umfeld, die auch nach 30 Jahren zufrieden mit ihren Tattoos sind.
Dick werden gibt es bei mir nicht, weil ich es einfach nicht ästhetisch finde. Wenn ich mal nen bissl zunehme, wird es sofort wieder wegtrainiert. So wars bisher immer und zu dem Punkt will ich auch nicht mehr kommen, weil Sport viel zu geil ist :>
Ich arbeite als Abteilungsleiter und im Produktmanagament, also alles knorke.
Da ich bald auswandere, hab ich mich darüber auch schon schlau gemacht und in den USA sind Tattoos absolut kein Problem ( wenns nicht gerade im Gesicht ist).
Bei dem Job werde ich sowieso nen Anzug tragen.
Ich achte darauf, dass sie sich verstecken lassen. Was beim Golfen dann natürlich nicht möglich ist, aber -wie gesagt- Tattoos sind da nichts schlimmes.
Und wenn ich jetzt die Kohle habe, mir das machen zu lassen, hab ich sie auch später, um sie wegzumachen ^^

Wenn man aber wirklich so kleinlich ist, dann hat man mit mir (bzw meinem Aussehen) eh schon ein Problem.


----------



## win3ermute (19. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wenn man aber wirklich so kleinlich ist, dann hat man mit mir (bzw meinem Aussehen) eh schon ein Problem.



Nur um das klarzustellen: Ich mag das Tattoo, habe Dir niemals irgendwas unterstellen wollen noch wäre das für mich in irgendeiner Weise ein Problem. 

Meine Einwände waren allgemein, nicht persönlich bezogen und lediglich aus der Erfahrung heraus. Du mußt Dich nicht rechtfertigen (und schon gar nicht einem Wildfremden wie mir oder gar der sog. "buffed-com" gegenüber)!

Ich persönlich würde als Personalchef jemanden, der sich nicht aus Mode, sondern vor allen Dingen aus Überzeugung heraus seinem Körper seinen Willen aufdrückt, jederzeit jenen opportunistischen Langweilern vorziehen, die immer auf Nummer Sicher gehen. Aber das bin nur ich - und leider sitzen in den Personalbüros eben oftmals jene verklemmten Opportunisten (oder noch schlimmer: Jene, die mal ein paar Kurse in "Personal-" bzw. "Geschäftsführung" oder ähnliches belegt haben und nun meinen, sie seien die Profis unter den "Beurteilern"), die eigentlich längst aus der "Mode" sein sollten - nur wachsen diese "verklemmten Spießer" leider jeden Tag nach!


----------



## Manowar (19. Februar 2012)

Hab ich auch nicht so gesehen, aber an der Diskussion warst ja nicht nur du beteiligt 
Außerdem kann das noch Fragen abdecken, die vielleicht noch hätten kommen können


----------



## JokerofDarkness (19. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde als Personalchef jemanden, der sich nicht aus Mode, sondern vor allen Dingen aus Überzeugung heraus seinem Körper seinen Willen aufdrückt, jederzeit jenen opportunistischen Langweilern vorziehen, die immer auf Nummer Sicher gehen. Aber das bin nur ich - und leider sitzen in den Personalbüros eben oftmals jene verklemmten Opportunisten (oder noch schlimmer: Jene, die mal ein paar Kurse in "Personal-" bzw. "Geschäftsführung" oder ähnliches belegt haben und nun meinen, sie seien die Profis unter den "Beurteilern"), die eigentlich längst aus der "Mode" sein sollten - nur wachsen diese "verklemmten Spießer" leider jeden Tag nach!


Deine Aussage ist leider schon im Ansatz falsch, denn in der Regel sind nicht die Personaler die Spießer, sondern die Kunden, die GF und die anderen Mitarbeiter. Natürlich wird in Personalabteilungen diskriminiert und das ist auch so gewollt. Man wird und man kann es nie allen Recht machen. Ich denke aber, dass eine ausführliche Betrachtung des Themas den Rahmen hier mehr als sprengen würde.

*@ Manowar*

Ich hab nix gegen Deine Tattoos und das sollte auch kein Angriff gegen Deine Person sein - nur um das nochmal klarzustellen.


----------



## win3ermute (19. Februar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Deine Aussage ist leider schon im Ansatz falsch, denn in der Regel sind nicht die Personaler die Spießer, sondern die Kunden, die GF und die anderen Mitarbeiter. Natürlich wird in Personalabteilungen diskriminiert und das ist auch so gewollt.



Natürlich hast Du Recht, wenn bereits die Anweisungen bzw. die Kundenerwartungen schon in die eine Richtung gehen - dann sind nicht die Personaler die "Spießer"! Du solltest von "im Ansatz falsch" absehen, denn es gibt tatsächlich genügend Firmen, wo Leute nicht etwa an den Mitarbeitern, GF oder Kunden scheitern, sondern alleine an der Einstellung des Personalchefs, der bereits bei der Bewerberauswahl die Leute in für ihn "attraktiv" und "nicht attraktiv" unterscheidet. 
Bitte nicht versuchen, Deine Erfahrungen "global" umzulegen. Ich habe oft genug an Personalentscheidungen mitwirken müssen und die "Argumente" der Personaler mit einem "/facepalm" quittiert (in die eine und in die andere Richtung).


----------



## Kamsi (19. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (19. Februar 2012)

Ich persönlich habe auch tättowierte Unterarme. Und bin Lehramtsstudentin. 

Bei allen meiner Praktika musste ich lange Blusen oder Jacken tragen, damit habe ich aber auch gerechnet. Trotzdem waren die Reaktionen von Kollegen, Schulleitung und auch Eltern eher interessiert, als ablehnend. Natürlich wird im ersten Moment schräg geguckt, aber im Endeffekt war ich immer sehr beliebt und geachtet, weil ich einfach eine kompetente Pädagogin bin. Tattoos hin oder her. Und aufgrund meiner Fähigkeiten habe ich sogar jetzt schon einen Platz als Referendarin sicher.

Ich hatte selbst auch sichtbar tättowierte Lehrer und das an einer katholischen Privatschule. Zwar muss man vor der Verbeamtung zu einer amtsärztlichen Untersuchung, aber dabei sind Tattoos überhaupt kein Thema.

Edit: Die Diskussion hier erinnert mich an den letzten Tattoo-Thread. Ich sag nur "Frauen mit Tattoos sind Huren!". Insofern klinke ich mich direkt wieder aus, die Straße ruft. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (19. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Insofern klinke ich mich direkt wieder aus, die Straße ruft. ^^



auf wählerstimmen werbung für die deanne parteil 2013 ?


----------



## schneemaus (19. Februar 2012)

Mein fertig umgenähtes Kostüm für morgen, vor ner halben Stunde fertig geworden. Durch den ganzen Stress die Woche kam ich gar nicht mehr dazu, weiterzunähen, aber ohne Kostüm wollt ich morgen nicht auf den Umzug, sonst wär das Umnähen ja komplett umsonst gewesen. Außerdem hatte ich jahrelang nur Kostüme für drinnen, jetzt hab ich endlich eins für die Straßenfassenacht und dann will ich's auch anziehn


----------



## Knallfix (20. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> ...
> Edit: Die Diskussion hier erinnert mich an den letzten Tattoo-Thread. Ich sag nur "Frauen mit Tattoos sind Huren!". Insofern klinke ich mich direkt wieder aus, die Straße ruft. ^^



Nur die mit Arschgeweih!


----------



## sympathisant (21. Februar 2012)

http://www.mamegyorai.co.jp/net/main/item_detail/item_detail.aspx?item=308124




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenns funktionieren würde, würd ichs kaufen. ;-)


----------



## Davatar (21. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde als Personalchef jemanden, der sich nicht aus Mode, sondern vor allen Dingen aus Überzeugung heraus seinem Körper seinen Willen aufdrückt, jederzeit jenen opportunistischen Langweilern vorziehen, die immer auf Nummer Sicher gehen. Aber das bin nur ich - und leider sitzen in den Personalbüros eben oftmals jene verklemmten Opportunisten (oder noch schlimmer: Jene, die mal ein paar Kurse in "Personal-" bzw. "Geschäftsführung" oder ähnliches belegt haben und nun meinen, sie seien die Profis unter den "Beurteilern"), die eigentlich längst aus der "Mode" sein sollten - nur wachsen diese "verklemmten Spießer" leider jeden Tag nach!


Nunja ich hab grundsätzlich auch nichts gegen Tätowierungen, aber wenn ich jemanden einstellen müsst, wäre das auf jeden Fall ein wichtiger Punkt. Wenns beispielsweise um nen Bürojob ginge, in dem man nur mit Leuten der eigenen Firma zu tun hat, wär das relativ egal, aber wenn der Betroffene mit Kunden zu tun hat, könnte der nach 5 Minuten Vorstellungsgespräch gleich wieder gehn. Es macht sich einfach nicht gut, wenn man tätowiert zu Kunden geht.

Ein Bekannter von mir Metaller und hat vor dem Bewerbungsgespräch für nen Bürojob extra abgeklärt, was erlaubt ist und was nicht. Am Ende ging er im Anzug mit Springerstiefeln - sah recht lustig aus - und hat den Job bekommen. Hätt ich auch nie gedacht ^^ Aber der Personalleiter dort meinte dann halt, er müsse einfach "ordentliche" Schuhe anziehn wenn er mal mit Kunden ausser Haus zu tun hat, sonst sei das schon ok.

BTT: Ne neue Wohnung


----------



## Kamsi (21. Februar 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Gestern im Puff 250€





> *Puff* bezeichnet:
> 
> einen gepolsterten, geschlossenen Schemel als Sitz oder Fußbank (englisch pouffe, französisch pouf)



ziemlich teures möbelstück


----------



## Potpotom (21. Februar 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich glaub er wollte damit sagen das er im Puff 250€ bekommen hat. Auch nicht schlecht


Achso, stimmt - das macht durchaus Sinn. Hrhrhr.


----------



## EspCap (23. Februar 2012)

Ein dyson! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (23. Februar 2012)

- schwarzes VW Emblem für meinen Polo
- neue Dichtung für Drosselklappe
- Abdeckung für den Abschlepphaken
- neue Lampe und neues VW Logo für den Schlüssel <3
- schwarzes Mauspad


----------



## Konov (23. Februar 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ein dyson!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL
Welches Alien soll man denn damit aussaugen? ^^


----------



## EspCap (23. Februar 2012)

Naja, ME3 kommt bald, also.... Reaper, würde ich sagen.

Achja, heute auch vorbestellt - N7-Collector's Edition von Mass Effect 3. Wird nach dem Abi gezockt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Two Steps from Hell 
 Archangel

Einfach Genial


----------



## JokerofDarkness (26. Februar 2012)

*Wocheneinkauf:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die FHD Cam stammt aus einem Gewinnspiel und war somit kostenlos.


----------



## painschkes (26. Februar 2012)

_Warrior - guter Film ;-)_


----------



## JokerofDarkness (26. Februar 2012)

Definitiv - der muss den Vergleich mit Rocky nicht scheuen.


----------



## Kamsi (26. Februar 2012)

was ist den der unterschied zwischen der expandables limited special edition und der extended edition die special edition hatte ja schon 10 minuten mehr als die 16er version haben die jetzt nochmehr gewalt reingebracht oder ist das nur abzocke weil dieses jahr teil 2 kommt und das die 18er version mit neuen namen ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (26. Februar 2012)

Joker hat mal wieder zugeschlagen :-)  Uncharted kann ich nur empfehlen, find ich hammer geil

Ich hab nur indirekt was neu, Skyrim für die PS3 heut von meinem Cousin ausgeborgt, die nächsten Wochen werden sich sehr vorm Fernseher abspielen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (26. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Microsoft Sidewinder X4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SteelSeries 4HD

Als Mouse kommt wieder meine gute Logitech G500 zum Einsatz. :3


----------



## EspCap (26. Februar 2012)

Mal ausprobieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (26. Februar 2012)

<Forming Cream>
Was ist das - Potenzcreme?


----------



## Legendary (26. Februar 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Mal ausprobieren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß damit, hatte ich fast 1 Jahr lang und habe mir ca. 5x die Woche die Haare damit gestylt, perfekter Duft, perfekter Halt. Das Zeug kann ich jedem wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## EspCap (26. Februar 2012)

Fast 1 Jahr lang? Heißt - nicht mehr? Wenn ja, warum? 

Aber jetzt wo du es erwähnst, ich glaube du hast das auch mal hier gepostet  Ich bin gespannt


----------



## vollmi (26. Februar 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Fast 1 Jahr lang? Heißt - nicht mehr? Wenn ja, warum?



Haare ausgefallen? :-)

mfG René


----------



## Kamsi (26. Februar 2012)

kann ja nicht gesund sein wenn man die täglich nimmt ^^


----------



## Tilbie (27. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wann soll ich das denn alles Spielen?


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. Februar 2012)

Hab selbst auch noch so viele Spiele, dass ich mir erstmal keine neuen mehr kaufen werde - auch ME 3 nicht, allein schon wegen deren absurder DLC-Politik...


----------



## Davatar (27. Februar 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach Neverwinter Nights ist eh nicht so der Brüller im Vergleich zu den Icewind Dales - Spielen. Das schmeisst man schneller in ne Ecke als einem lieb ist


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Die FHD Cam stammt aus einem Gewinnspiel und war somit kostenlos.


Wieso gewinnst du dauernd in Gewinnspielen? ... Ich habe noch nie was gewonnen =(

Wie machst du das?

Edit:

Neu: Die Erkenntnis, dass ich beim Bestellen auf Amazon immer erst lesen sollte, von wo aus der Artikel verschickt wird, den ich bestelle ... Lieferung aus Amerika, bestellt am 12. Februar, noch nicht erhalten ... (Bei einem Händler auf amazon.de gekauft, nicht direkt bei Amazon ...)

Eine Jeans (soll heute geliefert werden, hmm, noch nichts da ...), die in der mobilen Ansicht (auf dem Handy) bei gleicher Farbe (und Größe) deutlich anders aussieht als in der PC-Ansicht von amazon.de ... Mal sehen, ob sie die Farbe hat, die ich haben will ...Wenn sie nicht passt, wird sie zurückgesendet, wenn sie nicht die richtige Farbe hat, wird sie zurückgesendet und ich bekomme in beiden Fällen rund 120 Euro zurück. Wenn sie passt und die richtige Farbe hat, habe ich eine Hose, die passt ...

Warum findet man eigentlich so wenige Jeans in Größe W34/L36? Bei H&M hatten die keine einzige Jeans in der Größe (!) ... Bin ich zu groß? ... Das kann nicht sein, bin doch nur 1,86m groß ...


----------



## Deanne (27. Februar 2012)

Ich habe einen netten Nebenverdienst an Land gezogen!

Im März arbeite ich für ein Wochenende auf einer großen Tattoo-Convention am Stand des TätowierMagazins als Hübsch-Ausseh-Mädchen. Und ich bekomme großartige Klamotten gestellt.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was ist den der unterschied zwischen der expandables limited special edition und der extended edition die special edition hatte ja schon 10 minuten mehr als die 16er version haben die jetzt nochmehr gewalt reingebracht oder ist das nur abzocke weil dieses jahr teil 2 kommt und das die 18er version mit neuen namen ?


Schnittbericht!



Magogan schrieb:


> Wieso gewinnst du dauernd in Gewinnspielen? ... Ich habe noch nie was gewonnen =(
> 
> Wie machst du das?


Ich gewinne gar nicht dauernd - wie kommst Du drauf?


----------



## Legendary (27. Februar 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Fast 1 Jahr lang? Heißt - nicht mehr? Wenn ja, warum?
> 
> Aber jetzt wo du es erwähnst, ich glaube du hast das auch mal hier gepostet  Ich bin gespannt



Ich benutze mittlerweile das Fiber und nicht mehr die Forming Cream. Riecht auch angenehm nach Zitrone und hat einen besseren Halt, habe recht dicke Haare und leichte Wellen, da war die Forming Cream oft ein wenig zu lasch beim Halt. American Crew kann ich aber allgemein empfehlen.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. Februar 2012)

2 x 15kg Säcke für meine Raubsau:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (28. Februar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> 2 x 15kg Säcke für meine Raubsau:



Oh einer der sich Gedanken macht was er seinem Köter füttert und nicht nur gezuckertes Markenfutter reinstopft 

mfg René


----------



## sympathisant (28. Februar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich benutze mittlerweile das Fiber und nicht mehr die Forming Cream. Riecht auch angenehm nach Zitrone und hat einen besseren Halt, habe recht dicke Haare und leichte Wellen, da war die Forming Cream oft ein wenig zu lasch beim Halt. American Crew kann ich aber allgemein empfehlen.



hört sich an wie wenn meine süsse ihre freundinnen zu besuch hat. 


meine letzte neuerwerbung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das bike. nicht das mädel. ;-)

und zum feierabend hol ich mir dann für zu hause:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (28. Februar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ich gewinne gar nicht dauernd - wie kommst Du drauf?



Du hast eine Wii gewonnen laut deinem Blog und jetzt schon wieder etwas ... das heißt, du hast 2 mal mehr gewonnen als ich ...

Achja, die bestellte Hose (siehe ein paar Beiträge zuvor) entspricht weder dem Bild aus der mobilen Ansicht noch dem Bild aus der Desktop-Ansicht von amazon.de ... und passen tut sie auch nicht ... Juhu, 120 Euro gespart, ich schick die heute zurück


----------



## vollmi (28. Februar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Du hast eine Wii gewonnen laut deinem Blog und jetzt schon wieder etwas ... das heißt, du hast 2 mal mehr gewonnen als ich ...



Man muss mitspielen um zu gewinnen 

Bei mir hats ein Fluke 771 DC Zangenamperemeter geschneit.
Erstaunlich wie genau man damit 4-20mA Ströme über die Zange messen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (28. Februar 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Erstaunlich wie genau man damit 4-20mA Ströme über die Zange messen kann.



wie oft macht man denn sowas? ;-)


----------



## vollmi (28. Februar 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wie oft macht man denn sowas? ;-)



Och doch relativ häufig. Jetzt noch häufiger da ich bisher der Sollwertvorgabe und Messung per Strom nur ausgewichen bin weil man 0-10VDC Signale leichter überprüfen kann ohne Anlagen zum Stillstand zu bringen. Dafür ist Strom unempfindlicher gegen Störungen und lange Leitungslängen. Und mit dem Fluke kann ich sie jetzt überprüfen ohne den Stromkreis der Mess und Sollwertgeber zu unterbrechen.

mfG René


----------



## bkeleanor (28. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sony S1.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schustrij (28. Februar 2012)

Ich habe ein DIII BetaKey bekommen!


----------



## orkman (28. Februar 2012)

Brownie-Cookies und Lipton Infusion herbal Marocco Tea


----------



## Davatar (28. Februar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich benutze mittlerweile das Fiber und nicht mehr die Forming Cream. Riecht auch angenehm nach Zitrone und hat einen besseren Halt, habe recht dicke Haare und leichte Wellen, da war die Forming Cream oft ein wenig zu lasch beim Halt. American Crew kann ich aber allgemein empfehlen.


Freut Euch, meinen Haaren sieht mans nicht an, aber die sind abartig widerspenstig. Mit Wachs konnt ich da bisher überhaupt nichts richten, das hält einfach nicht, ausser ich nehme noch Haarspray dazu x_o. Hab da schon zig Sorten ausprobiert. Bei mir hält nur Fructis Hard.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. Februar 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Oh einer der sich Gedanken macht was er seinem Köter füttert und nicht nur gezuckertes Markenfutter reinstopft
> 
> mfg René


Man will ja auch lange etwas von seinem vierbeinigen Begleiter haben. 



sympathisant schrieb:


> meine letzte neuerwerbung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr geil!



Magogan schrieb:


> Du hast eine Wii gewonnen laut deinem Blog und jetzt schon wieder etwas ... das heißt, du hast 2 mal mehr gewonnen als ich ...


Das ist schon 3-4 Jahre her und war dann auch alles. Man muss halt auch mitspielen.


----------



## Xidish (28. Februar 2012)

was ich neu habe ...

Seit gestern nun habe ich endlich 'ne 16k DSL - und das noch deutlich billger als das vorige 6k DSL.


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Februar 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> meine letzte neuerwerbung:



Naked und ohne Scheibe? Naja, nicht mein Ding. Da bleibe ich doch lieber bei unserer Haya:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. Februar 2012)

Naked ist halt nix für Pussys!


----------



## Klein-Maha (29. Februar 2012)

lieber naked als nen fahrenden yoghurt-becher...


----------



## MasterXoX (29. Februar 2012)

Grippe -.-
Wasn scheiß ^^


----------



## sympathisant (29. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naked und ohne Scheibe? Naja, nicht mein Ding. Da bleibe ich doch lieber bei unserer Haya:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Zeiten wo ich mit 200+ über die Autobahnen geheizt bin sind vorbei. Das ist eigentlich Streß und macht nicht wirklich Spaß. Oke. Ich werd alt. ;-)


----------



## Davatar (29. Februar 2012)

Die Handynummer von nem hübschen Mädel


----------



## sympathisant (29. Februar 2012)

Endlich in der Post: 3 Tickets für Rock am Ring 2012.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Februar 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> lieber naked als nen fahrenden yoghurt-becher...



Solange der Joghurt-Becher mehr Leistung hat, beweglicher ist, stabiler ist, bleibe ich bei dem.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ne kaputte Türklinke. -.-


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Februar 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ne kaputte Türklinke. -.-



Das hab ich letztens auch geschafft. War etwas genervt, hab die Tür zu meinem Zimmer rückartig und ein bisschen motiviert aufgemacht, allerdings am Griff. Leider war sie abgeschlossen. Dafür kann man sie jetzt jedenfalls nicht mehr abschließen.


----------



## Kamsi (29. Februar 2012)

sei froh das du noch aus dein zimmer rauskonntest ^^ stell dir mal du bist allein in der wohnung die tür ist zu und geht kaputt und kein telefon, inet,handy in der nähe ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sei froh das du noch aus dein zimmer rauskonntest ^^ stell dir mal du bist allein in der wohnung die tür ist zu und geht kaputt und kein telefon, inet,handy in der nähe ^^



Das kann nicht passieren, weil ich Telefon, Handy und Internet immer hier drin habe. Schlimmer wäre es, wenn ich nicht mehr ins Zimmer rein käme. Außerdem hab ich im Zweifelsfall noch diverse Schraubendreher, einen Hammer, Zangen und anderes Zeug hier, mit dem ich die Tür schon irgendwie aufbekommen würde. ^^
Trotzdem darf sowas meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht passieren, aber da sieht man mal wieder, was die hier für billiges Zeug verbauen. In unserer vorigen Wohnung, in der wir fast 20 Jahre gewohnt haben, ist sowas trotz uralter DDR-Türklinken nie passiert. Na, wenigstens hat der Hausmeister dann nachher was zu tun.


----------



## Saji (29. Februar 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> ist sowas trotz uralter DDR-Türklinken nie passiert.



Das sieht du falsch. Eben weil es DDR-Klinken waren ist sowas nicht passiert. 

Eh, hab ich was neu? Jaaah, mein Lohn + Nachzahlung. Harhar! Gleich mal offene Rechnungen bezahlen. -.-


----------



## orkman (29. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sei froh das du noch aus dein zimmer rauskonntest ^^ stell dir mal du bist allein in der wohnung die tür ist zu und geht kaputt und kein telefon, inet,handy in der nähe ^^



oehm um rauszukommen muss man dann doch nur die klinke abbrechen und die klinke auf der anderen seite durchs loch durchdruecken ... und dann kommt man auch an das metallene teil was einrastet um abzuschliessen ... hab das mal gesehen als jmd die tuer von meinem bruder repariert hat ... geht net bei jeder tuer anscheinend ... aber geht
von daher , ob man draussen oder drinnen ist ... uff geht sie immer ... man muss nur ein bissl gewalt anwenden 

BTT: meine examenspunkte an 19 uhr ... leider werden die uni server total ueberlastet sein weil 500 leute drauf gehen ... der server schafft net mal 500 leute -.-


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. Februar 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Das sieht du falsch. Eben weil es DDR-Klinken waren ist sowas nicht passiert.



Das sehe ich nicht falsch, das war ironisch gemeint. Ich hab allerdings noch etwas Neues: Einen Hausmeister, der die passenden Schlösser nicht hat. -.-


----------



## Kamsi (29. Februar 2012)

ich glaub meine türklinken sind noch aus den 2ten weltkrieg ^^ die türen sind massiv und die klinken aus messing ^^


----------



## Gutgore (29. Februar 2012)

Hmm bei dem Thema bin ich gerade echt froh Tischler zu sein = Türen sind np 


Zum Thema

Gran Torino [Blu-Ray]
Königreich der Himmel [Blu-Ray]
Das Lied von Eis und Feuer Band 03: Der Thron der Siebenhttp://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3442268222/ref=oh_o00_s00_i02_details Königreiche [Buch]


----------



## Olliruh (29. Februar 2012)

Ne CD voller Bilder aus meinem Pfadfinder Wanderlager in Cornwall :33333 <3


----------



## Slayed (29. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gnihihihihihihihihi endlich  *Im Dreieck hüpf*


----------



## Kamsi (29. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ne CD voller Bilder aus meinem Pfadfinder Wanderlager in Cornwall :33333 <3



Damals im Pfadfinderlager.....


----------



## Terrascream (1. März 2012)

Neue DC Schuhe wuuuhuuuu,ich weiß ja nicht aber auf dem Weg vom Schuhregal zur Kasse das sind keine 3 Meter wollten mir 4 verschiedene Mitarbeiter Pflegemittel und anderen krams verkaufen o.ô
Dann noch n 12mm Dehnstab und entsprechenden Tunnel, ansonsten noch n neuen Haarschnitt und ein t-shirt


----------



## Namosch1 (1. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für 22euronen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hörbuch... 41 Stunden bin ich aber gespannt 
Muss mich irgend wie von ME3 ablenken.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



This


----------



## Saji (1. März 2012)

Heute ging die Sidewinder X4 an Amazon zurück, dafür hab ich mir aus dem Media Markt das mitgebracht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hätte ich gleich kaufen sollen, das Display ist zwar totaler Schnickschnack, macht aber irgendwie derbe Spaß. Und die Tasten sind auch deutlich leiser als bei der Sidewinder. Alles in allem wäre es in einem anderen Thread eine 5/5 wert.

Achja, die Capslock-Leuchte funktioniert. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. März 2012)

Genau die hab ich auch schon seit Weihnachten. Finde sie echt super, obwohl ich die Makrotasten nicht wirklich brauche. Aber es ist echt praktisch, dass das Display z.b. Fraps erkennt und man nicht mehr auf diese nervigen Zahlen angewiesen ist, wenn man FPS messen will.


----------



## Saji (1. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Genau die hab ich auch schon seit Weihnachten. Finde sie echt super, obwohl ich die Makrotasten nicht wirklich brauche. Aber es ist echt praktisch, dass das Display z.b. Fraps erkennt und man nicht mehr auf diese nervigen Zahlen angewiesen ist, wenn man FPS messen will.



Ja, ich bin ja eigentlich auch kein Fan von Makrotasten, aber... naja, wenn ich in BF3 was im Chat schreiben will muss ich immer überlegen welche Taste welchen Chat öffnet. Ich hab's jetzt mal so gemacht: G1 All Chat, G2 Team Chat, G3 Squad Chat. Für 79 Euro bekommt man bei der G510 einige geboten finde ich.

Edit: hast du schon die Audioanschlüsse an der G510 ausprobiert? Frag mich nämlich ob die was taugen oder die Tastatur irgendwie beeinträchtigen (läuft ja über den selben USB Stecker).


----------



## Manowar (1. März 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich hab's jetzt mal so gemacht: G1 All Chat, G2 Team Chat, G3 Squad Chat.



Wo ist jetzt der Unterschied zu J,K,L?


----------



## Saji (1. März 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wo ist jetzt der Unterschied zu J,K,L?



Ich hau den Chat nicht mehr aus Versehen rein (famous last words "wwwwwwqqqrrrrrrrr") und weiß mit Sicherheit welche Tasten den Chat öffnen.


----------



## Olliruh (1. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Linke ,aber eigentlich schon gestern bekommen :3


----------



## Manowar (1. März 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich hau den Chat nicht mehr aus Versehen rein (famous last words "wwwwwwqqqrrrrrrrr") und weiß mit Sicherheit welche Tasten den Chat öffnen.



Und jetzt frag ich mich, wie du spielst, wenn man ausversehen auf die Tasten da kommt


----------



## Saji (2. März 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Und jetzt frag ich mich, wie du spielst, wenn man ausversehen auf die Tasten da kommt



Glaub mir, das willst du nicht wissen. 

Ich hab heute neu: nichts! Klasse wenn mal Besuch kommt und er nichts möchte!


----------



## Alux (2. März 2012)

Diablo III Beta Key, nervt nur das es sich dauernd aufhängt -.-


----------



## Saji (2. März 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Diablo III Beta Key, nervt nur das es sich dauernd aufhängt -.-



Hehe, that's Beta. 

Hab grad in meinem Postfach einen TERA Beta Key gefunden. Da ich aber keine Lust hab mir den Client zu saugen hab ich den Key sofort verschenkt. Jetzt hab ich zwar keinen Key mehr, dafür aber ein dickes Dankeschön an der Backe. :3


----------



## vollmi (2. März 2012)

Ein neues Tuning Tool fürs Audo. Von HP Tuners.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. März 2012)

Mit Mods ist es sooo geil 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (2. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Wie sagt mein Klassenkamerad immer zu mir: Gönn dir! Das hab ich heut getan ;D


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2012)

Ein Date für nächste Woche Sonntag C:


----------



## EspCap (2. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (2. März 2012)

Hmm, das scheint ein Tintenstrahldrucker zu sein ... Ich nutze lieber Laserdrucker, da vertrocknen die Farben nicht ... Beim Tintenstrahldrucker ist es mir schonmal passiert, dass der Drucker eine Farbe nicht mehr gedruckt hat, auch nach dem Auswechseln der Patrone nicht ...

Ich habe ein 12 Meter langes 4,5m Wii-Verlängerungskabel bekommen. Klingt seltsam, ist aber so. Beim Bestellen stand dort 4,5 Meter; weil ich ca. 7-8 Meter brauchte, hab ich zwei bestellt. Nun ist das erste 12 und das zweite 8 Meter lang und das zweite liegt ungenutzt rum ...


----------



## Alux (2. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wie sagt mein Klassenkamerad immer zu mir: Gönn dir! Das hab ich heut getan ;D



MX420?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weil es verdammt noch mal das geilste Getränk überhaupt ist !


----------



## Legendary (2. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, das scheint ein Tintenstrahldrucker zu sein ... Ich nutze lieber Laserdrucker, da vertrocknen die Farben nicht ... Beim Tintenstrahldrucker ist es mir schonmal passiert, dass der Drucker eine Farbe nicht mehr gedruckt hat, auch nach dem Auswechseln der Patrone nicht ...


Und wieder einmal bestätigt sich deine...naja ich sags mal sehr freundlich für meine Art: Unwissenheit. (eigentlich müsste ich Dummheit sagen)


Ja es ist ein Tintenstrahldrucker, du weißt ja hoffentlich was ein VERNÜNFTIGER(!) Farblaser kostet? Nicht? Ich kanns dir ja mal verklickern: wir haben zufälligerweise einen auf Arbeit stehen, den ich auch konfiguriert habe und dementsprechend verwalte und warte (bin auch zufälligerweise ITler) und der besagte HP ColorLaser 5550dn kostet schonmal ca. 3000 Euro + 4 Toner, die jeweils 200 Euro kosten. Dieser Drucker kommt trotz des Preises meiner Meinung nach nicht an die Brillianz eines vernünftigen Tintenpissers mit hoher DPI Zahl. Schön, dass deine Farben eingetrocknet sind, ist mir bis jetzt in ca. 10 Jahren kein einziges Mal passiert, bei keinem einzigen Modell, weder bei HP, noch bei Canon oder Brother. Ist wohl klar, dass nach 3 Jahren die Tinte trocknet wenn man nie druckt, der Füller trocknet dir auch nach ewiger Nichtbenutzung ein. Dann sollte man vielleicht mal so klug sein und alle 2-3 Monate mal einen Testausdruck machen und mal die Düsen reinigen, dann hat man auch lange Freude am Gerät. Wie sagt man so schön bei uns: Du regst mi auf Bua. Mehr sag ich lieber nicht mehr sonst werd ich noch gebannt. :>

@Alux: Jap, ist ein MX420, hab mich bissl schlau gemacht und der erschien mir als sehr vernünftig für den Preis. Haben einen HP Office Jet 8500 im Büro stehen, mit dem bin ich persönlich nach über einem Jahr Erfahrung überhaupt nicht zufrieden, weder im Druckbild noch im Verbrauch, der säuft die Farbe regelrecht. HP ist leider nicht mehr das, was es mal war, weder im Tinten- noch im Laserbereich (bei den Geräten bis ca. 500 Euro)


----------



## Magogan (3. März 2012)

Farblaserdrucker gibt es auch schon für 200 Euro, du musst ja nicht die teuersten kaufen. Meiner hat z.B. etwa 200 Euro gekostet und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Außerdem ist - soweit ich weiß - das Drucken billiger und geht schneller als bei einem Tintenstrahldrucker.

Anscheinend ist damals bei meinem Tintenstrahldrucker nicht nur die Tinte, sondern auch gleich die Düse eingetrocknet und der Support wollte das nicht reparieren. Deswegen mag ich keine Tintenstrahldrucker, was natürlich nicht heißen soll, dass die generell schlecht sind.


----------



## vollmi (3. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Farblaserdrucker gibt es auch schon für 200 Euro, du musst ja nicht die teuersten kaufen. Meiner hat z.B. etwa 200 Euro gekostet und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Außerdem ist - soweit ich weiß - das Drucken billiger und geht schneller als bei einem Tintenstrahldrucker.



Ein 200 Euro Tintenstrahler druckt aber wesentlich bessere Qualität als so ein billiger Farblaser. Diese sind in der Preisklasse vielleicht für Dokumentationen also Ausdrucke welche nicht besonders brilliant sein müssen.

mfg René


----------



## EspCap (3. März 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ein 200 Euro Tintenstrahler druckt aber wesentlich bessere Qualität als so ein billiger Farblaser. Diese sind in der Preisklasse vielleicht für Dokumentationen also Ausdrucke welche nicht besonders brilliant sein müssen.
> 
> mfg René



Farblaser gibt es schon für wesentlich weniger. 

http://www.amazon.de...30764762&sr=1-1

Ich hab den hier und bin vollkommen zufrieden damit. Hängt als Netzwerkdrucker im LAN und druckt in wunderbarer Qualität 
Kompletter Tonerpack in allen Farben kostetet ca. 130. Und die halten wirklich lange, obwohl ich teilweise verdammt viel drucke. 

http://www.amazon.de..._lp_edpp_img_in


----------



## Klein-Maha (3. März 2012)

Endlich auf meinem Rechner die 64bit Version von Windoof installiert *glücklich ist* okey, Linux wäre toller... aber ich bin faul *lach*


----------



## Legendary (3. März 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ein 200 Euro Tintenstrahler druckt aber wesentlich bessere Qualität als so ein billiger Farblaser. Diese sind in der Preisklasse vielleicht für Dokumentationen also Ausdrucke welche nicht besonders brilliant sein müssen.
> 
> mfg René



Aaah, wenigstens einer der versteht was ich sage.


----------



## Dominau (3. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wuhuu


----------



## Aswin2009 (3. März 2012)

ne gebrauchte ps3 und wwe 12 final fantasy 13 und god of war III


----------



## Magogan (3. März 2012)

Hmm, hab mal ein Bild ausgedruckt auf DIN A4 und eingescannt, wie findet ihr die Bildqualität vom Drucker?

http://bilder.magoga...r_qualitaet.jpg (41,7 M

Was hab ich neues? Hmm, im Moment nichts, aber ich will in den nächsten Tagen einen neuen Monitor für meinen PC kaufen ... vielleicht ...


----------



## Alux (3. März 2012)

Ein Sixpack Heineken und indirekt mein einen neuen Drucker, mein Dad hat sich heut einen neuen gekauft, er hat gestern gemeint er braucht nen neuen, gleichmal einen guten rausgesucht (Canon PIXMA MX420) und dank WLAN muss ich nicht mehr immer ins Wohnzimmer zum Computer gehen wenn ich was drucken will.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal bestätigt sich deine...naja ich sags mal sehr freundlich für meine Art: Unwissenheit. (eigentlich müsste ich Dummheit sagen)
> 
> 
> Ja es ist ein Tintenstrahldrucker, du weißt ja hoffentlich was ein VERNÜNFTIGER(!) Farblaser kostet? Nicht? Ich kanns dir ja mal verklickern: wir haben zufälligerweise einen auf Arbeit stehen, den ich auch konfiguriert habe und dementsprechend verwalte und warte (bin auch zufälligerweise ITler) und der besagte HP ColorLaser 5550dn kostet schonmal ca. 3000 Euro + 4 Toner, die jeweils 200 Euro kosten. Dieser Drucker kommt trotz des Preises meiner Meinung nach nicht an die Brillianz eines vernünftigen Tintenpissers mit hoher DPI Zahl. Schön, dass deine Farben eingetrocknet sind, ist mir bis jetzt in ca. 10 Jahren kein einziges Mal passiert, bei keinem einzigen Modell, weder bei HP, noch bei Canon oder Brother. Ist wohl klar, dass nach 3 Jahren die Tinte trocknet wenn man nie druckt, der Füller trocknet dir auch nach ewiger Nichtbenutzung ein. Dann sollte man vielleicht mal so klug sein und alle 2-3 Monate mal einen Testausdruck machen und mal die Düsen reinigen, dann hat man auch lange Freude am Gerät.


Also ich habe nach 2 (in Worten: zwei) Tintenstrahlern, wo mir mehrfach die Düsen verstopft sind, auch auf einen W-Lan fähigen Laserdrucker umgestellt. Das Teil hatte eine UVP von 550€ und einen Kaufpreis von 350€, der schlägt sowohl meine ehemailgen guten Canon, als auch Epson Tintenstrahler um Längen. Einzige Ausnahme ist der Photodruck, da ich das Teil aber geschäftlich nutze, ist mir ein nicht feuchtigkeitsanfälliger Druck wesentlich wichtiger. Vor allem franzt das Schriftbild nicht aus, Foliendruck für OHP ist kein Problem und ich kann mal eben 500 Seiten auf einmal raushauen, ohne ständig Tinte nachzufüllen. Von daher muss ich dem Kollegen, dem Du gerade die Leviten liest, mal beistehen (auch wenn ich es ungerne tue).


----------



## NoHeroIn (3. März 2012)

Ich habe den Fernseher, den ich zur Konfirmation vor 10 Jahren bekommen habe, ersetzt:

[attachment=12518:tvneu.JPG]


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. März 2012)

Gestern unsere Sitzgarnitur abgeholt und ersteinmal provisorisch hingestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (3. März 2012)

Hab mich jetzt für ein neues Soundsystem entschieden:

http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Z906-Lautsprechersystem-Dolby-Digital/dp/B004PGM9KY


----------



## painschkes (3. März 2012)

_Sehr schick Joker , wie immer - super Geschmack :-)_


----------



## Saji (3. März 2012)

Ich war (leider) wieder shoppen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Creative Fatal1ty Headset, mein altes Sennheiser drückt mir zu sehr an den Ohren (Brillenträgerproblem ^^).

Und einen Husky! Naja, fast. Für geschenkt aber gar nicht übel. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (3. März 2012)

Das Fatal1ty ist aber auch ein schlimmer Ohrendruecker - zumindest war das mein Problem damit.


----------



## Magogan (3. März 2012)

Wieso nutzen so viele Menschen Kopfhörer? Ich habe die noch nie gebraucht und auch nie gewollt ... Wofür hat man schließlich ein 5.1 Soundsystem?

Mir fehlen für mein Soundsystem Kabel ... Mal sehen, wann die geliefert werden ...


----------



## Olliruh (3. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wieso nutzen so viele Menschen Kopfhörer? Ich habe die noch nie gebraucht und auch nie gewollt ... Wofür hat man schließlich ein 5.1 Soundsystem?



Headset ?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wieso nutzen so viele Menschen Kopfhörer? Ich habe die noch nie gebraucht und auch nie gewollt ... Wofür hat man schließlich ein 5.1 Soundsystem?
> 
> Mir fehlen für mein Soundsystem Kabel ... Mal sehen, wann die geliefert werden ...



Vermutlich weil nicht jeder Mensch die Möglichkeit hat die Boxen zu jeder Zeit aufzudrehen, ohne dabei die gesamte Nachbarschaft auffem Teppich zu haben.


----------



## Magogan (3. März 2012)

Hmm, ja, gut, aber man kann ja auch ein Mikrofon kaufen, das hab ich jedenfalls gemacht. Ich mag das einfach nicht, dauernd was auf dem Kopf zu haben, mich stört ja sogar meine Brille ... Mit Kontaktlinsen komme ich aber auch nicht klar ... Wenn [Augen-OP] droppt, muss ich Bedarf würfeln ...


----------



## Ol@f (3. März 2012)

Ich hab meine Beyerdynamic Dt 770 Pro ja lieber als für den Preis ein schlechtes 5.1 Soundsystem.


----------



## Nyume (3. März 2012)

Naja, zum einen möchte zumindest ich nicht meine Eltern und meinen Bruder mit dem Gelaber ausm TS nerven, zumal es im TS ja schonmal etwas lauter zugehen kann. 
Und grade nachts gibt es Menschen die schlafen wollen, und deshalb ist ein Headset nen notwendiges Übel. Zumal die Rückkopplungen die erzeugt werden, wenn man über boxen hört echt pervers sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

2 Stück davon, und glücklicherweise zum Preis von einem, da die Dame an der Kasse nicht gesehen hat, dass ich 2 davon auf dem Wagen gestapelt hatte.


----------



## tonygt (3. März 2012)

Hmm also das Probleme hatte ich Persönlich nicht, habe lange zeit über Headset Mikro und Boxen gehört bzw. gespielt, weil der eine Lautsprecher von meinem Headset kaputt war,hatte nie eine Rückkoplung. Habe mir trotzdem vor kurzen wieder ein Funktionierendes Headset zugelegt, was aber aus dem einfachen Grund geschehen ist das ich beim Zocken immer Musik brauche und bei meiner Anlage das Gerede im Ts sich zu stark mit der Musik vermischt hat und jetzt bei meinem Headset ist es deutlich besser ich kann ohne Probleme Musik hören und versteh trotzdem meine Leute im Ts.


----------



## Manowar (3. März 2012)

Ich hab aber auch nie über Kopfhörer gehört. 
Man kann tatsächlich alles so einstellen, dass nichts rüberkommt.

Gibt jetzt auch ne tolle Soundkarte die das rausfiltern kann.
Die schaut sich also die Signale ein, die sie rausschickt und filtern diese dann, falls sie wieder reinkommen.
Genau wegen Rückkopplung etc
Auf jeden Fall ein tolles Teil


----------



## Legendary (4. März 2012)

Achja was ich gestern noch vergessen hab: Joker hast du mal den eingescannten Ausdruck von ihm gesehen, den er angehangen hat? Wo sprichst du da bitte von Qualität? Das könnte ein 20 Jahre alter Nadeldrucker besser. Oo 

BTW: Deine neue Couch sieht gut aus.


----------



## win3ermute (4. März 2012)

Saji hat heute seinen sarkastisch-zynischen Lauf - ich mag das ! Jede gute Box ist nun mal ein potentielles Erdbeben-Epizentrum - wer mal ein halbwegs gutes Audio-Equipment bereits leicht über Zimmerlautstärke gehört hat, der weiß, weswegen gute Kopfhörer nach spätestens 22 Uhr einfach unabdingbar sind, wenn man nicht gerade Einsiedler ist.


----------



## Noxiel (4. März 2012)

Ich sehe unsere Definition von Sarkasmus läuft ziemlich entgegen gesetzt. Offtopic und Beleidigungen entfernt.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Achja was ich gestern noch vergessen hab: Joker hast du mal den eingescannten Ausdruck von ihm gesehen, den er angehangen hat? Wo sprichst du da bitte von Qualität? Das könnte ein 20 Jahre alter Nadeldrucker besser. Oo


Ich spreche da gar nicht von Qualität und ich bezweifel auch, dass es so aussah als es aus dem Drucker kam. Er hatte es danach ja nochmal eingescannt, von daher kann man eh keine objektiven Aussagen dazu tätigen.


----------



## Magogan (4. März 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ich spreche da gar nicht von Qualität und ich bezweifel auch, dass es so aussah als es aus dem Drucker kam. Er hatte es danach ja nochmal eingescannt, von daher kann man eh keine objektiven Aussagen dazu tätigen.


Mir blieben nicht viele Möglichkeiten, um die Qualität des Ausdrucks zu zeigen, da habe ich es eben mit 600 dpi eingescannt ...

Ich habe jetzt 50 Meter Lautsprecherkabel für 16,48 Euro bestellt ... hoffentlich ist die Qualität ausreichend, die 49,50 Euro im Mediamarkt waren mir deutlich zu teuer für 50 Meter ...


----------



## BenNevis (4. März 2012)

Wer sowas bei Mediamarkt kauft, ist auch selber schuld - dafür geht man in den FACHhandel oder bestellt es sich online


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt 50 Meter Lautsprecherkabel für 16,48 Euro bestellt ... hoffentlich ist die Qualität ausreichend, die 49,50 Euro im Mediamarkt waren mir deutlich zu teuer für 50 Meter ...


Hoffentlich ist es reines Kupferkabel und nicht nur das billige verkupferte Zeugs.


----------



## Olliruh (4. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Karte müsste bald kommen :3


----------



## Magogan (4. März 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist es reines Kupferkabel und nicht nur das billige verkupferte Zeugs.


Das hoffe ich auch ... Kann ich das irgendwie erkennen als Laie?

Naja, die Bewertungen bei Amazon waren jedenfalls gut ...


----------



## Idekoon (4. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Irgendwie fand ich sie schick


----------



## win3ermute (4. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich auch ... Kann ich das irgendwie erkennen als Laie?



In die Steckdose und Zunge dran halten... natürlich nicht!

Mach' Dir mal keine Sorgen um die verdammten Boxenkabel - das Meterzeug ist ausreichend, wenn es die an Audio-Kabel üblichen Spezifikationen erfüllt.

Ich habe etliche Blindtests hinter mir - weder die anwesenden Tester noch ich konnten jemals ein Kabel von einem anderen unterscheiden (geschweige denn einen ordentlichen Verstärker oder CD-Player von dem anderen)! Selbst die Versetzung der Box um ein paar Zentimeter oder simpelstes "Raum-Tuning" macht mehr aus als irgendwelche "Voodoo-Kabel".


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich auch ... Kann ich das irgendwie erkennen als Laie?


Klar - sollte dabei stehen (gib mal einen Link), ob es CCA Kabel sind. Dann hast Du billiges Alukabel gekauft - quasi Schrott.


----------



## win3ermute (4. März 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Klar - sollte dabei stehen (gib mal einen Link), ob es CCA Kabel sind. Dann hast Du billiges Alukabel gekauft - quasi Schrott.



2,5mm Alu hat nahezu die gleichen Eigenschaften wie 1,5mm Cu. Für die meisten Boxen mehr als ausreichend (da reicht schon jeder Klingeldraht).

Joker, ich verwette meinen Transrotor, daß Du in einem ordentlichen Blindtest mit ausgepegelter Umschaltbox nicht ein Kabel von dem anderen unterscheiden können wirst! Ich würde sogar darauf wetten, daß Du das "billige Schrottkabel" nicht heraushörst!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. März 2012)

Hat auch niemand behauptet. Leider machst Du wie viele andere den Fehler einem Kabel nur klangliche Eigenschaften zuzuschreiben. Dem ist nunmal nicht so, aber das ist auch nicht mein Problem.


----------



## win3ermute (4. März 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Hat auch niemand behauptet. Leider machst Du wie viele andere den Fehler einem Kabel nur klangliche Eigenschaften zuzuschreiben. Dem ist nunmal nicht so, aber das ist auch nicht mein Problem.



Ich schreibe einem Kabel eben keinerlei klangliche Eigenschaften zu, weswegen Du hier mal wieder völlig falsch liegst. "Klang" macht so ein Kabel ohne künstliche Einwirkungen eben nicht. So ein Ding leitet Strom - mehr nicht! 

Je nach Box gehen ca. 60 - 80 % dessen verloren, was vom Verstärker nach den Kabeln ankommt. Da und im Raum muß man ansetzen - nicht bei irgendwelchen Kabeleien oder sonstigen Tuningmaßnahmen...

Wette steht übrigens - mein Transrotor ("Connoisseur"; ehemaliger Neupreis 8000,- DM) gegen irgendwas, was Dir was bedeutet, wenn Du in der Lage bist, im ordentlichen Blindtest verschiedene Kabel auseinanderzuhalten.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. März 2012)

Lies nochmal meine Post und Du wirst sehen, dass Deine Antwort null Sinn ergibt.


----------



## win3ermute (4. März 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Lies nochmal meine Post und Du wirst sehen, dass Deine Antwort null Sinn ergibt.



Ich zitiere Dich:


JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Leider machst Du wie viele andere den Fehler einem Kabel nur klangliche Eigenschaften zuzuschreiben. Dem ist nunmal nicht so, aber das ist auch nicht mein Problem.



Du wirst mir nun den Unsinn meines Postings aufzeigen, in dem ich schreibe, daß ich einem Kabel _keinerlei_ klangliche Eigenschaften zuschreibe. Da bin ich mir ganz sicher!

Nur zur Hilfe: "nur klangliche Eigenschaften" ist nicht gleich "keinerlei klangliche Eigenschaften". HTH.

Ich wette immer noch meinen Transrotor, daß Du nicht mal in der Lage bist, den billigen Aluschrott von Deinem Kabel im ordentlichen Blindtest zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Magogan (4. März 2012)

Also das längste Kabel, das ich brauche, ist 12,5 Meter lang (die für die anderen Lautsprecher sind ein wenig kürzer) - ist das zu lang für ein billiges Kabel oder ok? Hätte ich vielleicht doch ein teures nehmen sollen?


----------



## win3ermute (4. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also das längste Kabel, das ich brauche, ist 12,5 Meter lang (die für die anderen Lautsprecher sind ein wenig kürzer) - ist das zu lang für ein billiges Kabel oder ok? Hätte ich vielleicht doch ein teures nehmen sollen?



Im Prinzip sollten alle Kabel zu den Boxen gleich lang sein. Wenn die Kabel innerhalb der für Lautsprecher üblichen Spezifikationen liegen - und das erkennst Du aus den Angaben zum Kabel - sollte es da gar keine Probleme geben.

Lustige Effekte hatte ich nur mit schon lange benutzten Starkstromkabeln, die wir mal eben zum Boxenkabel umfunktionierten: Die hatten dermaßen ihre Spezifikation geändert, daß der Onkyo umgehend abschaltete (ohne Schaden zu nehmen wohlgemerkt - ist halt Onkyo). ^^
Hätte uns jede Menge Verkabelung auf einer Fete erspart, weil das Zeug halt da schon in den Wänden 'rumlag - die erste Messung nach Abschaltung des Verstärkers ergab einen Widerstand jenseits von Gut und Böse.

Bei Kabeln für Lautsprecher gelten drei Regeln:

1.) Die technische: ist scheissegal, durch Hörproben von mir ausprobiert

2.) Die esoterische: Es kommt nicht auf die Dicke an, sondern auf die Art der Verdrillung, das Material, das Dieelektrikum, Mondphase, Hundehaare, Voodoo etc.

3.) Die prollige: Dicker ist besser. Punkt.

Und danach geht es in die "Religion".


----------



## BenNevis (4. März 2012)

Das sind doch alles nur dumme Verkaufsargumente. 
Selbst wenn das eine Kabel 2m und das andere 10m lang ist, wird sich das nicht auf den Klang auswirken.

Genauso, wie man keinen Unterschied zwischen CCA-Kupfer und bspw. Silberleitungen hören wird.
Das Geld kann man sich sparen und Zwillingslitze verlegen, lieber in vernünftige Boxen investieren.

Wenn die Kabel klingen würden, dann bräuchten wir doch keine Boxen


----------



## win3ermute (4. März 2012)

BenNevis schrieb:


> Das sind doch alles nur dumme Verkaufsargumente.



Mein Reden seit Jahren. Habe noch schöne Bilder von "Voodoo"-Equipment für Boxen, das genau gar nix macht!



> Selbst wenn das eine Kabel 2m und das andere 10m lang ist, wird sich das nicht auf den Klang auswirken.



Deshalb "Im Prinzip". Gemessen an der Geschwindigkeit von Strom dürfte ein Meter mehr oder weniger... genau nix ausmachen.



> Das Geld kann man sich sparen und Zwillingslitze verlegen, lieber in vernünftige Boxen investieren.



Mein Reden! Siehe den Verlust bei Boxen in einem früheren Posting von mir. Das Kabel macht vielleicht allerhöchstens 0,5 % am Klang aus - die Boxen allerdings so gut wie alles!


----------



## BenNevis (4. März 2012)

Na ja, ein trost bleibt: die elektrotechnik bzw. physik lässt sich zum glück nicht von selbsternannten hifiprofis und schlechten Verkäufern beeindrucken 


edit: jetzt hab ich gefunden, was ich seit ner stunde suche

Die ganze Wahrheit über Audiokabel


----------



## win3ermute (5. März 2012)

BenNevis schrieb:


> Na ja, ein trost bleibt: die elektrotechnik bzw. physik lässt sich zum glück nicht von selbsternannten hifiprofis und schlechten Verkäufern beeindrucken



Aber Du weißt doch: Nachdem die Kabel gewechselt wurden, kam die Frau aus der Küche herbeigelaufen, die sich gar nicht für HiFi interessiert und fragte: "Was hast Du gemacht?! Das hört sich viel besser an!"



> edit: jetzt hab ich gefunden, was ich seit ner stunde suche
> Die ganze Wahrheit über Audiokabel



Danke! So stehen meine 0,5 % nicht mehr im luftleeren Raum.

Btt: Einen hilfreichen Link!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (5. März 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich wette immer noch meinen Transrotor, daß Du nicht mal in der Lage bist, den billigen Aluschrott von Deinem Kabel im ordentlichen Blindtest zu unterscheiden.


Nochmal: Hat niemand behauptet - ich auch nicht. Von daher behalte mal Deine Wette. Mir ging es bei meiner Aussage, um die Verarbeitung. Hast Du schon mal oxidiertes Alukabel gesehen? Ich schon und klangliche Unterschiede konnte man damit tatsächlich ausmachen - eine Box lief damit nämlich nicht und eine andere hatte hin und wieder ein hörbares knacksen. Der Kollege hatte 10€ auf einer 50m Rolle zum reinen Kupferkabel gespart. Tja nach knapp 2 Jahren durften wir mal eben ca. 50m sauber verlegtes LS Kabel austauschen. Hat insgesamt knapp 6h gedauert - wegen 10€. Aber was solls - man hat ja gespart und ach ja Kabel ist Kabel. ;9


----------



## win3ermute (5. März 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Nochmal: Hat niemand behauptet - ich auch nicht. Von daher behalte mal Deine Wette.



Feigling .



> Mir ging es bei meiner Aussage, um die Verarbeitung. Hast Du schon mal oxidiertes Alukabel gesehen?



Alles vollständig wurscht, was Du gesehen hast. Verkupfertes Alukabel ist was? Genau: Verkupfert! Was oxidiert bei verkupfertem Material? Das Alu? Nö, das Kupfer. 

Schmeiß bitte keine Nebelkerzen, wenn Du Blödsinn verzapft. Verkupfertes Alukabel hat schlechtere Eigenschaften; kein Problem - aber Oxidation ist eben nicht das Hauptproblem; deswegen ist es *verkupfert*. Und der Rest ist im Sinne der Eigenschaften ziemlich egal.

Nur mal so: Ich messe so einen Mist dauernd durch, weil ich "olle" Stereo-Verstärker repariere zu meinem Privatvergnügen. Zu den Testboxen liegen allerlei Kabel; auch billiges "verkupfertes Müllzeug". Das hat in zehn Jahren nicht einmal Probleme gemacht!

Wenn Du meinst: "Ich habe mit verkupferten Alukabeln schlechte Erfahrung gemacht!", dann schreibe das auch bitte so - und deklariere das nicht besserwisserisch als "Schrott"! Könnten wir uns die Diskussion und Deine völlig unzutreffenden Seitenhiebe komplett inklusive "Kabelklangdiskussionen", bei denen Du argumentativ dann auch noch völlig schiefhängst, von vornherein sparen!


----------



## Terrascream (5. März 2012)

Ich komme mir hier grade vor wie bei RTL, manche Leute sind wirklich nur hier um über Sinn und deren Unsinn zu diskutieren. 

Ich hab zwar auch n Headset, wenn ich denn mal reden muss und höre sonst über normale Kopfhörer, das drücken tut nach ner Zeit weh und fördert fettige Haare !:<
Jetzt habt ihr wieder was gelernt.

BTT, n Arzttermin für ne Sonografie meiner Schilddrüse, wuuuuhuuuu.


Winermute, deine Wette finde ich auch sehr amüsant, ja du hast jetzt ein größerern als Joker.
*keks zuwerf*


----------



## Knallfix (5. März 2012)

Oi, sind ja fast schon Hifi-Forum Zustände 

Kabelklang hin oder her, wichtig ist das der Preis fürs Kabel in Relation zum Preis der Lautsprecher steht.
zb 100€ Heco Victas kaufen und dann 150€ für Kabel ausgeben wollen ist ... (finde den Link noch)
Aber "Klang" mal ganz außen vor gelassen, auch auf die Verarbeitung und die Ummantelung kommt es an, möglichst flexibel sollte es auch sein. Durchgescheuerte Kabel irgendwo in der Ecke liegen und Bumm, dann war es das. 
Da landet man zb bei dem:
http://www.thomann.de/de/cordial_cls_225.htm


----------



## BenNevis (5. März 2012)

regelmäßig zum Friseur gehen beugt fettigen Haaren vor

Das Lustige an der ganzen
Diskussion ist aber, dass es um billige Logitech Boxen geht ðŸ˜‚


----------



## stefanru (5. März 2012)

PS VITA


----------



## sympathisant (5. März 2012)

es gibt also echt menschen die sich sowas kaufen ... oO


----------



## Terrascream (5. März 2012)

BenNevis schrieb:


> regelmäßig zum Friseur gehen beugt fettigen Haaren vor
> 
> Das Lustige an der ganzen
> Diskussion ist aber, dass es um billige Logitech Boxen geht ðŸ˜‚



Das hat nicht damit zu tun ob man zum Friseur geht, wtf o.ô

Hauptsache +1 gemacht ^.^


----------



## Klein-Maha (5. März 2012)

Friseur? Wasn das? 

Hab meinen alten Tanzrock, der so locker fluffig schwingt und einfach nur geil zu tragen ist, aber ne scheiß Farbe hat (grün, rosa, weiß, schwarz, gelb queerbeet gestreift) schwarz eingefärbt  Yeah!!


----------



## Magogan (5. März 2012)

BenNevis schrieb:


> Diskussion ist aber, dass es um billige Logitech Boxen geht ðŸ˜‚


274 Euro -> nicht wirklich billig ...


----------



## BenNevis (5. März 2012)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Das hat nicht damit zu tun ob man zum Friseur geht, wtf o.ô
> 
> Hauptsache +1 gemacht ^.^



Toll, dann haben wir jetzt was gemeinsam 



Magogan schrieb:


> 274 Euro -> nicht wirklich billig ...



Klar, günstigsind die Dinger wirklich nicht - war auch auf die Qualität bezogen.

Ich gebe aber auch jedem Recht, der sagt es kommt auf den Anwendungsbereich an.
Wenn man kein Musikfetischist ist, reichen die wahrscheinlich völlig aus - aber niemals zu diesem Preis, da gibts bswp. von Teufel günstigere Systeme bis 200€. 
Du hast dir ja Gedanken gemacht, ob du das richtige Kabel bestellt hast und ob es nicht zu billig ist.

Wenn man wirklich Wert auf den Klang legt, gerade bei Musik, bewegt man sich bei hochwertigen Boxen schnell im mittleren 4-stelligen Bereich.


----------



## Ol@f (5. März 2012)

FiiO E7



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (5. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> 274 Euro -> nicht wirklich billig ...



Für Surround schon.  Aber egal, hauptsache es rummst im Subwoofer, jo jo.

BTT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (5. März 2012)

Ganz ruhig...jetzt habt ihr euch wegen der Nase gestritten. Ich sags lieber nicht mehr aber einige haben es ja gelesen, was ich von ihm halte. Soll er halt labern.   

SPIELZEUG IST DA!! <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Postbote war heute sehr artig und hat mir übrigens den Canon Pixma vor die Tür gestellt, hab ihn gleich nach Feierabend ausgepackt und konfiguriert...sehr leckeres Teil für das Geld und per WLAN kann ich ihn überall hinstellen. Wenn er jetzt auch nicht die Tinte so säuft wie unser HP auf Arbeit dann bin ich rundum glücklich.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (5. März 2012)

Heute neu: 10 Kilo sortenreine Haribos 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. März 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Heute neu: 10 Kilo sortenreine Haribos






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (5. März 2012)

Wozu brauchst du soviele Haribos?
Willst du Energy herstellen oder was


----------



## Noxiel (5. März 2012)

Und dann auch noch die besten Sorten. Lecka! Spontan kriege ich Lust auf Gummibärchen.


----------



## iShock (5. März 2012)

was oO die weißen gummibären ham Ananas geschmack ...

komisch ich hasse ananas aber mir war nie bewusst das die nach Ananas schmecken sollen xD

naja bleiben auch weiterhin die die ich am liebsten ess


----------



## JokerofDarkness (5. März 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du soviele Haribos?


Da man die nur online bekommt, habe ich gleich auf Vorrat bestellt, besitze ja ein Weltkriegslager.


----------



## Reflox (5. März 2012)

Die besten Haribos sind Zitrone und Orange!


----------



## Saji (6. März 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Heute neu: 10 Kilo sortenreine Haribos



Hach ist das gemein... musste mir auch gleich drei Beutel bestellen. Endlich nur die Bärchen, die ich mag! *_*


----------



## H2OTest (6. März 2012)

Ich hab 1500mg Azithromycin neu ...


----------



## Magogan (6. März 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Azithromycin


Klingt, als würde es helfen ...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. März 2012)

Gestern hat mein 8 Jahre alter Eastpak den Geist aufgegeben dewegen hab ich mir die hier bestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (6. März 2012)

quote name='SWeeT_mushrOOms' date='06 March 2012 - 14:03' timestamp='1331041918' post='3234554']
Gestern hat mein 8 Jahre alter Eastpak den Geist aufgegeben dewegen hab ich mir die hier bestellt:

[Tasche]
[/quote]

Das ist ja toll! Oo


----------



## vollmi (6. März 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Gestern hat mein 8 Jahre alter Eastpak den Geist aufgegeben dewegen hab ich mir die hier bestellt:
> [Tasche NES Controller Style]



Yeah ein Kind der 80er 

mfG René


----------



## Saji (6. März 2012)

Der ist cool, ja. Wollte ich mir auch schon mal kaufen, aber dann kamen andere Dinge dazwischen. Fall jemand nachziehen möchte: http://www.emp.de/art_201017/


----------



## Ogil (6. März 2012)

Laut Profil nicht. Geboren in den 90ern und hofft nun etwas 80s-coolness abzustauben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Laut Profil nicht. Geboren in den 90ern und hofft nun etwas 80s-coolness abzustauben



Bin auch in den 90ern geboren und hatte nen NES, wat nu ?


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bin auch in den 90ern geboren und hatte nen NES, wat nu ?



Dito 
Btw, ich bastel mir bald aus einem alten NES-Controller nen Usb-Stick, sehr lohnenswert. Find ich schicker als die Tasche!


----------



## Xidish (6. März 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> ... Geboren in den 90ern und hofft nun etwas 80s-coolness abzustauben


Die NES Zeit begann in den 90er Jahren (1983, hier erst 1986). 
Und das System wird selbst heute noch viel & gerne benutzt.


----------



## BenNevis (6. März 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Gestern hat mein 8 Jahre alter Eastpak den Geist aufgegeben dewegen hab ich mir die hier bestellt:



Ja meiner hat auch nach 7 Jahren seinen Dienst versagt.
Hab einfach, dreist wie ich bin, bei dene direkt reklamiert und hab tatsächlich noch einen Ersatz zugeschickt bekommen 
So kulant war meine Werkstatt bisher nie


----------



## Konov (6. März 2012)

Die NES Tasche ist wirklich ganz cool, aber insgesamt dann mir persönlich wohl doch etwas zu auffällig. 
Ich mags eher schlicht.


----------



## Olliruh (6. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
&#9829;


----------



## Terrascream (6. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Postbote war heute sehr artig und hat mir übrigens den Canon Pixma vor die Tür gestellt, hab ihn gleich nach Feierabend ausgepackt und konfiguriert...*sehr leckeres Teil* für das Geld und per WLAN kann ich ihn überall hinstellen. Wenn er jetzt auch nicht die Tinte so säuft wie unser HP auf Arbeit dann bin ich rundum glücklich



Du isst gerne Elektrogeräte? 
Ich hoffe es schmeckt.


----------



## Olliruh (6. März 2012)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Du isst gerne Elektrogeräte?
> Ich hoffe es schmeckt.



bum bum tze


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. März 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Laut Profil nicht. Geboren in den 90ern und hofft nun etwas 80s-coolness abzustauben



Sorry ich hatte ganz vergessen dass ich als 90er Blag kein NES spielen darf. Wie konnte ich es mir nur anmaßen?


----------



## Legendary (6. März 2012)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Du isst gerne Elektrogeräte?
> Ich hoffe es schmeckt.



Was haben wir gelacht!    


Da mir die eingebaute SSD von dem EEE PC bissl sehr zu lahm ist und mit 8GB auch ned wirklich ausreichend für Win7 hab ich mir heut fix ne neue bestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



32GB.


----------



## Saji (6. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> bum bum tze



* ba dum tss

BTT: Leder Pouch für mein Zippo und ein Zippo Marke "Katze im Sack". Mal schauen welches ich kriege. 

@ AÖ: Steht da wirklich Super-Talent? Ist das jetzt eine neue Show auf RTL, Deutschland sucht die Super-SSD?


----------



## Legendary (6. März 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> @ AÖ: Steht da wirklich Super-Talent? Ist das jetzt eine neue Show auf RTL, Deutschland sucht die Super-SSD?



Ja da steht wirklich Super Talent. Wenn man danach bei Amazon sucht findet man tatsächlich auch als 1. CDs von dieser Drecksshow. 
In Wahrheit ist es aber ein recht bekannter Hersteller für allerhand Speichermedien in denen was nand-mäßiges verbaut ist, Sticks, SSDs usw.
http://www.amazon.de/SuperTalent-FPM32GLSE-Solid-State-Drive/dp/B002EJ3HQO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1331068478&sr=8-3 Stolzer Preis für 32GB.


----------



## BenNevis (6. März 2012)

Die sind halt noch teuer. Wenn ich dran denke, dass ich damals für ne 80GB externe Festplatte 250 Mark! gezahlt habe - aber nur weil's im Angebot war. 

Aber die SSD's rennen wie sonst was, Systemstart braucht nur noch 1/3 der Zeit 
Und die Ladezeiten bei SWTOR wenn man die Zonen wechselt sind auch nicht so elend lang, wenn ich nem Kumpel beim zocken zuschau, krieg ich immer nen Kropf


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. März 2012)

Ich brauch diese Dinger nicht. Mein PC fährt in 15 Sekunden hoch. Ein Drittel der Zeit wären also 5 Sekunden. Und wegen diesen 10 Sekunden soll ich jetzt so viel Geld ausgeben? Klar, ich kann ein Spiel drauf packen, damit es schneller lädt, aber wenn ich ein anderes drauf haben möchte, muss ich wieder ewig ruminstallieren. Vielleicht, wenn diese Teile 200 GB fassen und bezahlbar sind, werde ich drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Manowar (7. März 2012)

Oder dir verreckt einfach deine alte Festplatte und du brauchst ne neue..
Ich freu mir momentan nen Ast ab.. Daten noch retten zu wollen macht unheimlich Spaß!
Falscher Thread..mir wurscht 5/5

Hab mir ne 128er geholt. Da kommt das System und 1-2 Spiele drauf - der Rest kommt auf eine alte mit 780gb


----------



## Alterac123 (7. März 2012)

Vom USB 3.0 Stick zu spielen ist genauso schnell, manchmal schneller.


----------



## sympathisant (7. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (7. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird Morgen nach der Arbeit angelesen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (7. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

real sonderangebot ^^


----------



## Legendary (7. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich brauch diese Dinger nicht. Mein PC fährt in 15 Sekunden hoch. Ein Drittel der Zeit wären also 5 Sekunden. Und wegen diesen 10 Sekunden soll ich jetzt so viel Geld ausgeben? Klar, ich kann ein Spiel drauf packen, damit es schneller lädt, aber wenn ich ein anderes drauf haben möchte, muss ich wieder ewig ruminstallieren. Vielleicht, wenn diese Teile 200 GB fassen und bezahlbar sind, werde ich drüber nachdenken.



Ok, du hast scheinbar den Zusammenhang nicht verstanden. Lies dir nochmal in Ruhe durch für was (!) ich diese SSD brauche, dann schau dir die Bauart der SSD an (keine konventionelle 2,5") und dann kannst du das eigentlich revidieren. Ich würde mir in das winzige Netbook gerne eine normale Festplatte einbauen wenn das gehen würde. Kann ich aber leider nicht also MUSS(!) ich gezwungenermaßen eine SSD kaufen. 


BTW: Ich werde mir weder für den PC, noch für mein normales Notebook eine SSD kaufen weil mir die ebenfalls zu teuer sind.


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2012)

Das Rechte ist neu. Wird in 2 Wochen dann beides wieder gezockt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (9. März 2012)

3kg sortenreine Goldbären, keine Zigaretten mehr im Schrank, neuer Haarschnitt und eine neue Gesichtscreme.


----------



## MasterXoX (9. März 2012)

Wieso kaufen sich alle kiloweise Gummibären?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. März 2012)

Weil Gummibären toll sind!


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ok, du hast scheinbar den Zusammenhang nicht verstanden. Lies dir nochmal in Ruhe durch für was (!) ich diese SSD brauche, dann schau dir die Bauart der SSD an (keine konventionelle 2,5") und dann kannst du das eigentlich revidieren. Ich würde mir in das winzige Netbook gerne eine normale Festplatte einbauen wenn das gehen würde. Kann ich aber leider nicht also MUSS(!) ich gezwungenermaßen eine SSD kaufen.



Was kümmert mich der Zusammenhang? Hab ich mich speziell auf dich bezogen? Ich hab lediglich meine Meinung dazu dargelegt ohne auf einen konkreten User einzugehen. Dass du da jetzt wieder ewig um ein völlig sinnfreies und abgeschlossenes Thema rumdiskutieren willst, ist für mich unverständlich, aber für dich typisch und wenig überraschend.


----------



## Saji (9. März 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Weil Gummibären toll sind!



Genau. Und weil es die sortenreinen Goldbären nur im 1kg-Beutel gibt.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. März 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wieso kaufen sich alle kiloweise Gummibären?


Weil es der neuste Trend ist und Joker ein Trendsetter.


----------



## vollmi (9. März 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Weil es der neuste Trend ist und Joker ein Trendsetter.



Nö weil mit Gummibären alles besser ist.

mfG René


----------



## HitotsuSatori (10. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (10. März 2012)

niedlich


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. März 2012)

Ein Plüsch-Floink? Awww...


----------



## HitotsuSatori (10. März 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Ein Plüsch-Floink? Awww...



Jaaa! Ich fand es so knuffig.


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (10. März 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Genau. Und weil es die sortenreinen Goldbären nur im 1kg-Beutel gibt.




Was bedeutet sortenrein?




Ne neue Adidas Neo College Jacke, 7 paar Socken in allen möglichen Farben uuuund WoIstMeinWasser?, die wohl rentabelsten 79ct meines Lebens xD


----------



## Kamsi (10. März 2012)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Was bedeutet sortenrein?



In einer Haribo Gummibären tüte sind folgende 6 Gummibärchen Sorten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie haben verschiedenen geschmacksrichtungen

Die einen mögen die roten mehr die anderen die gelben und manche die weissen.

Sie sind immer gemischt in 6 Sorten es sei den man kauft sie in einer grossabnehmer packung, dann hat man die wahl nur eine sorte zu bekommen.

die anderen 5 Sorten sind nicht dabei - du hast einen reinen beutel mit deiner lieblingsorte.


----------



## Manowar (10. März 2012)

Von den Augen hab ich vorhin einiges weggewaschen, ist jetzt stimmig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt brauch ich ne neue Idee.. will weitermachen!


----------



## Klein-Maha (10. März 2012)

Hübsches Tattoo... Wie lange haste gesessen?

Hab auch was neues:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königmarcus (10. März 2012)

[attachment=12525:mm_cover.php.jpg]

hab mir nochmal vorgenommen, nach und nach alle AC-teile auf der Playsi durchzuzocken... hoffentlich bin ich bis zu AC3 fertig _/ironie off_


----------



## pampam (10. März 2012)

Seit gestern mein erstes Auto: Opel Astra G Bj 2002 1.8 mit 125PS und knapp 130000km in Blau metallic 
Ein Glück, dass ich mit dem Motorrad schon 2 mal runtergestuft wurde, bei der Versicherung^^


----------



## Manowar (10. März 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Hübsches Tattoo... Wie lange haste gesessen?



Danke 
5-6 haben relativ oft rumgelabert


----------



## Reflox (10. März 2012)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> [attachment=12525:mm_cover.php.jpg]
> 
> hab mir nochmal vorgenommen, nach und nach alle AC-teile auf der Playsi durchzuzocken... hoffentlich bin ich bis zu AC3 fertig _/ironie off_



Wenn du es auf PS3 zockst haste ne Fehlinvestion gemacht. Man Kann AC:R für den Normalpreis mit AC1 kaufen. 

BT:

Einen Yoda Laserschwertlöffel aus meinem Lieblingsmüsli <3


----------



## H2OTest (11. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (11. März 2012)

http://www.wandbilderxxl.de/Gedruckte-Wandbilder/Foto/Hongkong-View-120x80cm-Wandbild--327.html

als Wandbild fürs WOhnzimmer 

Weiss evtl jemand, wo man http://www.ebay.de/itm/C24-Nintendo-Yoshi-Plusch-Hausschuhe-41-44-Super-Mario-/380374476715?_trksid=p3284.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D21%26pmod%3D140615256851%26ps%3D54#ht_1594wt_1163 so Hausschlappen die nicht so trist sind gut herbekommt? Würde 3-4 benötigen, für Gäste.. da ich leider Laminat hab und der Boden immer relativ kalt ist.


----------



## MasterXoX (11. März 2012)

Ich beherrsche ein Piano Lied! Yay!


----------



## Slayed (11. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grade im Schrank gefunden *freu*


----------



## Terrascream (11. März 2012)

Kaputte Inliner wuhuuuuu...

und jede Menge Frust, alles in allem ein toller Tag!-.-'


----------



## Manowar (11. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem eingravierten Namen "Torture Killer"


----------



## iShock (11. März 2012)

is das ne heckenschere oder wofür ist das gut o_O


----------



## Manowar (11. März 2012)

65cm Machete <3
Wofür das gut ist? Wofür ist ne Machete nicht gut? ^^


----------



## iShock (11. März 2012)

Fingernägel schneiden ._. ?


Hab mir jetzt Alan Wake geholt ^-^ - bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## Manowar (11. März 2012)

Ach naja..ich hab hier so viele Waffen rumfliegen und wollte schon immer ne Machete, also musste es jetzt endlich mal eine sein <3

Irgendwann kommen Zombies..nie vergessen!


----------



## iShock (11. März 2012)

wo du recht hast hast du recht - auf zombies muss man immer vorbereitet sein ^^


----------



## Olliruh (11. März 2012)

Neue Brille C:


----------



## orkman (11. März 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> is das ne heckenschere oder wofür ist das gut o_O



wofür das gut ist ? brot schneiden ... normales messer ist zu mainstream
BTT: morgen frei <3


----------



## schneemaus (11. März 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich beherrsche ein Piano Lied! Yay!



Welches, den Flohwalzer? 

BTT: Nen fast raidfertigen Char, der vor ner Woche noch totalen Crap an hatte. Schön, dass sich meine alte Gilde so toll entwickelt hat während meinem Pausenjahr =)


----------



## MasterXoX (11. März 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Welches, den Flohwalzer?



Keine Ahnung wie das heißt


----------



## schneemaus (12. März 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie das heißt







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gup1TLg7F8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Lied, was jeder, der sich mal ne Stunde ans Klavier setzt, spielen lernen kann  Zumindest bis zu ner bestimmten Stelle. Ich kann den auch nicht komplett, ich variiere immer noch ab dem klassischen Anfang selbst irgendwas dazu und das in nem Tempo, dass es sich einfach nur noch lustig anhört 

Hast du denn Unterricht oder dir das selbst beigebracht? Wenn letzteres, musst du das Lied ja irgendwo her haben


----------



## EspCap (12. März 2012)

Schwarzes Leder-Smartcover. Das iPad kommt erst am Freitag.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. März 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Mit dem eingravierten Namen "Torture Killer"



Sehr schön


----------



## MasterXoX (12. März 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hast du denn Unterricht oder dir das selbst beigebracht? Wenn letzteres, musst du das Lied ja irgendwo her haben



Ne hab ich mir selbst beigebracht ^^

Hier der Link dazu -> http://www.rappers.in/beat-106311.html
Die Seite ist echt genial btw 
Diese Melodie fand ich einfach zu geil und hab mich sofort rangesetzt, ich fands recht schwierig, da ich eigentlich kein Musikinstrument spiele und Musik in der Schule immer gehasst habe ^^


----------



## NoHeroIn (12. März 2012)

Ich bin eine Sklavin des Ikea-Nestbau-Triebs!

2 Wandregale, rot

2 Schneidebrettchen

1 Messer

1 Badetuch

1 Kiste

6 Gläser

[attachment=12529:ikea.JPG]


----------



## Saji (12. März 2012)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> 1 Messer
> 
> 1 Badetuch
> 
> ...



Könnte auch auf eine okkulte Gemeinschaft hindeuten. Der dunkle Bund der Ikeaner. Oder so. 

Neu bei mir: 40 Chickennuggets. Aber schon verputzt. Jetzt ist mir schlecht. :O


----------



## Davatar (13. März 2012)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Kaputte Inliner wuhuuuuu...
> 
> und jede Menge Frust, alles in allem ein toller Tag!-.-'


Passierte mir letzten Sommer auch, die liegen jetzt noch kaputt im Schrank  Wär endlich Zeit, neue zu kaufen...aber erst mal umziehn, dann schauma weita.


----------



## Y S L (13. März 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Neu bei mir: 40 Chickennuggets. Aber schon verputzt. Jetzt ist mir schlecht. :O



Bah wie kannst du dir denn 40 Stück davon reinziehen?  ich schaff gerade mal so 20


----------



## sympathisant (13. März 2012)

Den Gutschein hab ich auch noch zu Hause. Aber 40 sind schon heftig. ;-)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. März 2012)

watn dat?


----------



## painschkes (14. März 2012)

_Acer Iconia Tab A500 - sofern ich richtig liege _


----------



## MasterXoX (14. März 2012)

Erzähl mal ob das Ding was taugt, mein Vater wollte sich sowas holen.


----------



## Konov (14. März 2012)

Angesichts der Diskussion hier im Forum:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2012)

Ist das ne Levis @ Deathstyle ? Schaut gut aus ..


----------



## Konov (14. März 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> [...]



Die Farbe der Hose gefällt mir aber der Style nicht so... ist mir zu Röhren-mässig...
Ich bin da eher der Baggy Typ


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2012)

Zu Röhren-mäßig ? Mir ist die zu Baggy-mäßig, aber ich find sie trotzdem toll.


----------



## Konov (14. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Zu Röhren-mäßig ? Mir ist die zu Baggy-mäßig, aber ich find sie trotzdem toll.



Zu baggymässig?? Was hast du für Hosen an? Strumpfhosen? ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2012)

Nur im Winter  Ne Spaß, ich mag es nicht, wenn es unten so rumschlappert, bei der geht es aber noch.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. März 2012)

Äh das ist die Levis 519 New Asthetic und das ist ne schmalere Jeans, allerdings keine Röhre. Ich trage meine Hosen nämlich auch immer ziemlich baggy  - Aber ich war auch überrascht wie gut die sitzt.


----------



## Y S L (14. März 2012)

Einzig wahre Jeans: apc.fr


----------



## Kamsi (14. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gerade bei amazon marketplace für 99 cent plus 2,99 versand bekommen 

30x30 haben die motive danach kommen die in rahmen ^^


----------



## Alux (14. März 2012)

Literatur für den book report im zweiten Halbjahr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> 99 cent plus 2,99 versand



Autsch...


----------



## Highgrunt (14. März 2012)

Und da sage man mal die Post würde uns nicht abzocken, ich bin dafür Porto wird ab jetzt prozentual berechnet.


----------



## Kamsi (14. März 2012)

der kalender hat letzte jahr noch 14,99 gekostet - der versand bezieht sich halt nicht auf den warenwert ^^

und da es 30 hoch und 30 breit ist passt es nicht in einem normalen umschlag ^^


----------



## Plato0n (14. März 2012)

Desktop PC

i5 - 2400

8GB DDR3 RAM

nVidia GTX560

1TB HDD

24" TFT-Screen

2.1 Soundsystem


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. März 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Acer Iconia Tab A500 - sofern ich richtig liege _


And the Winner is....  YOU! Gz ! 



MasterXoX schrieb:


> Erzähl mal ob das Ding was taugt, mein Vater wollte sich sowas holen.


Hm für mich Taugt es! xD


----------



## sympathisant (16. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schon im kino gesehen, aber jetzt für 5 euro auf DVD. zu geile szenen dabei um es nicht zu hause zu haben.


----------



## skyline930 (16. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mich jetzt doch dazu hinreißen lassen  Kann das ganze Origin-Geflame nicht verstehen (nicht das Datenschutz-QQ, sondern das es unspielbar und total scheiße installiert und blabla wäre).. 5 Minuten zuhause und es ist jetzt bei 49%..


----------



## Manowar (16. März 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt doch dazu hinreißen lassen  Kann das ganze Origin-Geflame nicht verstehen (nicht das Datenschutz-QQ, sondern das es unspielbar und total scheiße installiert und blabla wäre).. 5 Minuten zuhause und es ist jetzt bei 49%..



Viele sind definitiv am übertreiben, aber warte mal ab ..


----------



## Davatar (16. März 2012)

Ein extremes Motivationstief, verursacht durch Freitag, 15:10, kombiniert mit fantastischem Wetter und nem Ausblick auf nen Park, in dem Leute den Frühling geniessen.


----------



## MasterXoX (16. März 2012)

backmeister- schrieb:


> Ich habe heute eine neue Katze bekommen, Cindy heißt die Gute. Sie ist noch ganz klein und putzig, total süß!



Foto!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yeeeaahhh und Heute abend neue Folge The Walking Dead schauen.


----------



## EspCap (17. März 2012)

Das neue iPad + schwarzes Leder Smartcover.


+

invisibleShield HD für Display+Rückseite


----------



## Legendary (17. März 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das neue iPad + schwarzes Leder Smartcover.
> 
> 
> +
> ...



Hattest du das 1 und 2er nicht auch schon?


----------



## EspCap (17. März 2012)

2er hatte ich, ja. 1er nicht.


----------



## Legendary (17. März 2012)

Achso dachte schon.  Und wie isses so?


----------



## EspCap (17. März 2012)

Absolut genial. Das Display ist unfassbar gut und die Grafik von Spielen genial.


----------



## Jordin (17. März 2012)

Meins!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Zooom-Zooom* 30 Seconds to Mars inkl.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<< Pleite aber glücklich


----------



## Konov (17. März 2012)

Die Karre ist cool, würd ich auch nehmen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. März 2012)

Honda Civic ? Mein Traumauto.. 

Zum Topic: Eben angekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cantharion (17. März 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt doch dazu hinreißen lassen  Kann das ganze Origin-Geflame nicht verstehen (nicht das Datenschutz-QQ, sondern das es unspielbar und total scheiße installiert und blabla wäre).. 5 Minuten zuhause und es ist jetzt bei 49%..



Habe mir auch viele Gedanken drum gemacht ob ich es wirklich kaufen soll oder nicht.
Aber wie so oft ist das ganze rumgeheule wegen dem datenschutz von den Medien so dermaßen übertrieben. (typpisch deutsch eben - in anderen Ländern gabs sowas nicht.)
Habe es seit paar Tagen und es macht einfach Spaß. Geile Grafik, gutes gameplay, tolle maps - ich frag mich gerade echt warum ich es mir nicht schon früher gekauft habe.

Ausserdem hab ich noch:
- eine Mitgliedsschaft in einem zimlich geilen Fitnessstudio. (4. Stock mit einer entsprechend guter Aussicht)
- paar neue T-shirts
- Skyrim (Fehlkauf!)


----------



## Alux (17. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und einen neuen Rasierer von Gilette


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. März 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> - Skyrim (Fehlkauf!)



Bitte was?


----------



## win3ermute (17. März 2012)

backmeister- schrieb:


> Ich habe heute eine neue Katze bekommen, Cindy heißt die Gute. Sie ist noch ganz klein und putzig, total süß!



Schließe mich an: Foto her! Katzen sind viel cooler als der ganze iKrempel und Konsorten, den eh jeder hat!

Was ich neues habe? Einen verdammten Kater von der Feierei gestern und eventuell eine neue Freundin (gebraucht, aber guter Zustand).


----------



## Konov (17. März 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> und eventuell eine neue Freundin (gebraucht, aber guter Zustand).



Haaah


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. März 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Einen verdammten Kater von der Feierei gestern



Kleiner Tipp für die nächste Party: nach der Zecherei vorm Zubettgehen zwei Aspirin/ASS (KEIN Ibu/Paracetamol) mit einem großen Glas Wasser runterschlucken oder gleich in der Sprudeltablettenvariante. Wenn es der Magen zulässt, noch was salziges (Butterbrot mit Salz z.B.).
Du wachst auf wie nach einem Wellnessurlaub.

Allerdings gegen VIEL zu VIEL hilft auch das nur lindernd ;-)


----------



## Konov (17. März 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp für die nächste Party: nach der Zecherei vorm Zubettgehen zwei Aspirin/ASS (KEIN Ibu/Paracetamol) mit einem großen Glas Wasser runterschlucken oder gleich in der Sprudeltablettenvariante. Wenn es der Magen zulässt, noch was salziges (Butterbrot mit Salz z.B.).
> Du wachst auf wie nach einem Wellnessurlaub.
> 
> Allerdings gegen VIEL zu VIEL hilft auch das nur lindernd ;-)



Oder kein Alk mehr trinken. ^^

Habs irgendwann immer weniger vertragen und seit ein paar Monaten jetzt nix mehr getrunken, kann mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Oder kein Alk mehr trinken. ^^



Hehe, diesbezüglich hab ich was Neues:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Säfte, Cola etc. trink ich nicht, Tee gabs die letzten Monate genug. Trink meist Wasser aus der Leitung, aber manchmal solls was mit Geschmack sein. Trink mich nach und nach durch alle möglichen alkoholfreien Biere zwecks Geschmackstest. Bisher klarer Verlierer: Krombacher. Mag ja toll sein für den Regenwald (laut Werbung), mein Gehirn signalisiert jedoch 'zuviel Kohlensäure versucht Geschmacklosigkeit zu verschleiern'


----------



## orkman (17. März 2012)

kingdoms of amalur pc 
metal gear hd collection xbox 360 
ne neue tasche fuer die uni
sherlock serie von bbc


----------



## win3ermute (17. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Oder kein Alk mehr trinken. ^^



Ihr spinnt doch! Natürlich kann ich ohne Alkohol Spaß haben - nur kann ich ohne Alkohol nicht besoffen sein! Man ist übrigens kein Anfänger mehr, was die Kater-Bekämpfung angeht - verdammte Amateure...

Edit: Darf ich darauf hinweisen, daß kein Alkohol eh keine Lösung ist?


----------



## Kamsi (17. März 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Edit: Darf ich darauf hinweisen, daß kein Alkohol eh keine Lösung ist?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (17. März 2012)

koennt ihr mal mit dem OT aufhoeren ?!


----------



## EspCap (17. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (17. März 2012)

Musste kurz nachdenken, bis ichs gerafft hab. :>
BTT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (17. März 2012)

2 neue Boxershorts vom New Yorker.


----------



## Alux (17. März 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



man kläre mich bitte auf


----------



## Ogil (17. März 2012)

i 8 sum pi = I ate some pie

Und ich hab nix Neues - ausser den Bauch vollgeschlagen mit selbstgemachter Pizza


----------



## Konov (17. März 2012)

Hmm aber die Wurzel aus -1 geht doch gar nicht... warum dann "i"... müsste eher 0 sein ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. März 2012)

0 dürfte es nicht sein, denn wie du gesagt hast geht das nicht. i ist eine Komplexe Zahl.


----------



## Ol@f (17. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Hmm aber die Wurzel aus -1 geht doch gar nicht... warum dann "i"... müsste eher 0 sein ^^


Im Körper der komplexen Zahlen (ein Oberkörper der reellen Zahlen; kann man sich als IR^2 Vektorraum vorstellen) definiert man -1=i^2. Damit kann man dann relativ gut rechnen(,wobei die Ordnungsrelation verloren geht).

Edit. Nebenbei kann sqrt(-1) als i, aber auch -i verstanden werden.


----------



## Alterac123 (17. März 2012)

Und wo kann man das kaufen?


----------



## Konov (17. März 2012)

Achso "komplexes i" kannte ich gar nicht, na dann. Witziges Shirt auf jedenfall ^^


----------



## EspCap (17. März 2012)

http://threadsquad.com/view/82879/i-8-sum-pi-and-it-was-good-geek-t-shirt

hier  Gibt aber sicher auch einen deutschen Shop der das hat


----------



## Cantharion (17. März 2012)

DER schrieb:


> Bitte was?


- Zu lange reisen (für die eine diebesgilde müsste ich ohne cheat ca 20min+ reiten)
- Oblivion (das einzige Elder Scrolls das ich sonst gezockt habe) kam mir actionreicher vor.
und irgendwie motiviert mich das game überhaupt nicht weiterzuspielen.
Ich glaub dafür ist mein Nerdlevel nicht hoch genug.


Nerd level: OVER 9000


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. März 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> - Zu lange reisen (für die eine diebesgilde müsste ich ohne cheat ca 20min+ reiten)
> - Oblivion (das einzige Elder Scrolls das ich sonst gezockt habe) kam mir actionreicher vor.



Warum nimmst du nicht einfach ne Kutsche?


----------



## H2OTest (18. März 2012)

Innenbandriss. Außenband gelockert. Kreuzband wird erst am Montag nachgeguckt ...


----------



## Cantharion (18. März 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Warum nimmst du nicht einfach ne Kutsche?



Weil das Kaff nicht per Kutsche zu erreichen ist und das nächst beste Ziel hinter einem F***ing Berg ist.


----------



## Highgrunt (18. März 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Innenbandriss. Außenband gelockert. Kreuzband wird erst am Montag nachgeguckt ...



Klingt schmerzhaft. Ich hatte nur mal nen Aussenbandriss und das war schon unangenehm.
Wie ist das denn passiert?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. März 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Weil das Kaff nicht per Kutsche zu erreichen ist und das nächst beste Ziel hinter einem F***ing Berg ist.



Ich glaub ich weiß welches Ziel du meinst...Ivarstatt oder so?
Man kann um den Berg rumgehen.
Aber wenn der Gedanke von 20 Minuten Ritt durch die Landschaft, dein Unterhöschen nicht feucht werden lässt, ist das Spiel glaube ich tatsächlich nichts für dich.


----------



## H2OTest (18. März 2012)

Im Guten Morgeh thread gibbets n Foto


----------



## Legendary (18. März 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Aber wenn der Gedanke von 20 Minuten Ritt durch die Landschaft, dein Unterhöschen nicht feucht werden lässt, ist das Spiel glaube ich tatsächlich nichts für dich.


Yes, das Spiel hat einfach eine epische Landschaft, ich wollte teilweise NUR rumrennen weil es so geil ist.


----------



## Davatar (19. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Yes, das Spiel hat einfach eine epische Landschaft, ich wollte teilweise NUR rumrennen weil es so geil ist.


Bald gibts den Jogger-Simulator. Da spielt man nen Jogger, der durch den Wald joggt


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. März 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Weil das Kaff nicht per Kutsche zu erreichen ist und das nächst beste Ziel hinter einem F***ing Berg ist.



Willkommen bei TES. Vielleicht sollte man sich vorher über die Serie informieren, bevor man einen Ableger davon kauft.


----------



## Alux (19. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (19. März 2012)

wie sind den die anderen sketche von denen so ? kenne nur die deutsche koch show ^^


----------



## Reflox (19. März 2012)

Ich habe heute meine Seele verkauft und mir ENDLICH Skyrim geholt!


----------



## Magogan (19. März 2012)

Johnny English 1 und 2, der erste Teil ist aber besser irgendwie ...


----------



## Highgrunt (19. März 2012)

Ein Band überdeht am Fuß. Beim Rugby dumm umgeknickt. Zieht jetzt bei jedem Schritt teilweise heftig immer wenn ich ne Treppe runter möchte.


----------



## EspCap (20. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für ME3. Meine alte 8800GT würde da ein bisschen schwächeln. Nach dem Abi dann


----------



## H2OTest (20. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kommt bald ins Haus ...


----------



## MasterXoX (20. März 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> kommt bald ins Haus ...



Dann erzähl später wie es so ist, ja?


----------



## H2OTest (20. März 2012)

jo, denke es kommt in nden nächsten tagen ... aber ohne tastatur. Mein Dad hat das bei meiner Tante getestet und war begeistert.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (20. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt muss nur noch das Quecksilber im Thermometer ein bisschen nach oben wandern und dann passt's.

Und ja, das ist mein Schreibtisch, der nicht aufgeräumt ist.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. März 2012)

Ich hasse es wenn der letzte Post auf der vorigen Seite verschwindet, darum verzeiht den Fullquote.



HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Kuscheltier rechts neben dem Igel ist ein Pokemon, right?


----------



## Alux (20. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wie sind den die anderen sketche von denen so ? kenne nur die deutsche koch show ^^



Ich fands total lustig, wobei ich finde, dass die Frisch gekocht Parodien auch dabei sein hätten können. Für paar Sachen muss man auch die verschiedensten Österreichischen Dialekte verstehen können


----------



## HitotsuSatori (20. März 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das Kuscheltier rechts neben dem Igel ist ein Pokemon, right?



Ja, das ist Floink. Den hatte ich hier auch schon als Neues gepostet. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (20. März 2012)

Ah okay, bin nicht der Aufmerksamste, i'm sorry. 
Ich habe jetzt die Bude geputzt und:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das beste Getränk der Welt und das zweitbeste Getränk der Welt. Warum wir in letzter Zeit Dosenbier trinken weiß ich allerdings nicht, hat aber seinen Charm.


----------



## H2OTest (20. März 2012)

so,  hab es jetzt und es ist toll


----------



## MasterXoX (20. März 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> so, hab es jetzt und es ist toll



Ist der Touch präzise?


----------



## H2OTest (20. März 2012)

ich finde ihn sehr präzise


----------



## schneemaus (20. März 2012)

Die Gewissheit, dass ich demnächst eine Beerdigung organisieren darf. Ist doch mal was ganz Neues, kam sicher noch nicht im Thread hier vor.


----------



## orkman (20. März 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Warum wir in letzter Zeit Dosenbier trinken weiß ich allerdings nicht, hat aber seinen Charm.



wenn du dir jetzt noch ne bank kaufst kannste drauf schlafen 

BTT: paysafecard 10 euro ... und ne einladung heute was trinken zu gehen , die ich gekonnt nicht wahrgenommen hab ... heut mittag wurd ich angerufen ich soll zu ner fete heut abend und man wuerde mich nomma in 2 stunden anrufen ... einfach handy aus ... fuer uni lernen und morgen sagen dass akku leer war und ich deshalb nicht erreichbar war und es beim lernen vergessen hab ....
haue gibs dafuer wahrscheinlich trotzdem .. morgen kann ich dann hier schreiben dass ich ein neues blaues auge hab


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. März 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Die Gewissheit, dass ich demnächst eine Beerdigung organisieren darf. Ist doch mal was ganz Neues, kam sicher noch nicht im Thread hier vor.



Schneemaus, ich hoffe, du standest demjenigen nicht allzu nahe, das ist verdammt schmerzlich. Check mal deine PMs, wenn´s dir zusagt, schicke ich dir die Orginal-Dateien geschnitten und einer Beerdigung würdig gern per Mail.


----------



## schneemaus (20. März 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Schneemaus, ich hoffe, du standest demjenigen nicht allzu nahe, das ist verdammt schmerzlich. Check mal deine PMs, wenn´s dir zusagt, schicke ich dir die Orginal-Dateien geschnitten und einer Beerdigung würdig gern per Mail.



Dankeschön, aber doch, es geht um meine Mutter. Und danke für die PM =)


----------



## Legendary (20. März 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dankeschön, aber doch, es geht um meine Mutter. Und danke für die PM =)



Ohje, das tut mir sehr leid. Du hattest ja vor einiger Zeit mal berichtet, dass sie im Krankenhaus liegt und es ihr nicht so gut geht...


----------



## schneemaus (20. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ohje, das tut mir sehr leid. Du hattest ja vor einiger Zeit mal berichtet, dass sie im Krankenhaus liegt und es ihr nicht so gut geht...



Ist richtig. Sie hat einen Tumor an der Vena Cava (größte Vene des Körpers), der nicht operabel ist und deswegen nur bestrahlt und chemotherapiert wurde. Es ging ihr auch besser, ich war vor knapp zwei Wochen bei ihr und der Trend ging definitiv aufwärts - bis es wohl so rapide abwärts ging, dass sie Mittwoch auf Donnerstag ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert wurde. Dass ich erst am Sonntag darüber informiert wurde, gehört dann in die Kategorie "Was regt euch so richtig auf?"... Und hab eben heute erfahren, dass sie ins Hospiz bald kommt, von "Rechnen in Monaten" ist die Rede. Na ja, irgendwie werd ich das schon hinbekommen =/


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. März 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Na ja, irgendwie werd ich das schon hinbekommen =/



Klingt beinahe trostlos, aber es ist einiges wert, zu wissen, was da kommen kann.

Der Tod meiner Oma traf mich völlig unvorbereitet. Meine Eltern waren grad in den Urlaub gefahren und ich bin mitten in der Nacht 100 km mit dem Taxi zu meinem Opa gefahren. Vorher die Rückreise meiner Eltern organisiert. Ich selbst - nur funktioniert. 
Als Tage später meine Mutter was von 'Oma mochte Kelly Family' sagte, hab ich mich emotional _'etwas überschlagen'_, Terror gemacht und eben meinen Willen durchgesetzt (siehe PM). Mein Opa fands wunderschön. Naja, so schön man eine Beerdigung eben finden kann.

Zwei Tage vor dem Tod meines Opas sagte (nein, stotterte ich) ich zu meiner Mutter, dass ich glaube, seine Zeit ist um (sag das mal über den Vater deiner Mutter, daher Gestotter). Sie sagte 'nein, er will weiterleben'. Hmm, ja Wille kann Berge versetzen - sagt man - gesehen hab ich es noch nicht. Er starb, mich hats weniger kalt erwischt, denn den Zustand hätte ich ihm nicht gewünscht. Oma und Opa waren meine Nummer Eins im Leben, aber, pff, was ich mir gewünscht _hätte_ - Weiterleben - , stand in keinem Verhältnis zu dem Leiden meines Opas.

Du hast noch Zeit, ein paar Dinge zu fragen, zu klären, zu erzählen. nutz sie.

Ernüchternde Erkenntnis zum Schluss: die Welt dreht sich weiter - auch wenn ich meine Großeltern für die Pole dieser Welt gehalten hab.


Und um mal gänzlich zum Topic zurückzukehren: ich hab morgen was Neues. Arzttermin zum Fädenziehen und ne Narbe am Kinn.


----------



## Magogan (20. März 2012)

Naja, das ist wirklich traurig, aber der Tod gehört nunmal zum Leben dazu, daran kann man nichts ändern. Und da niemand weiß, was nach dem Tod passiert, kann man ja an etwas Schönes glauben ... Also z.B., dass der Verstorbene nach seinem Tod ein schönes Leben in einem Paradies hat. Vielleicht hilft das ja.

Zurück zum Thema: Hab mir gestern Zitrus-Vierfrucht-Direktsaft bei Lidl gekauft, der schmeckt echt gut  ... Ich mag die Säfte aus Konzentrat nicht, da ist irgendwie mehr Wasser drin als alles andere ...


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern Zitrus-Vierfrucht-Direktsaft bei Lidl gekauft



Wenn du jetzt die Gänsehaut sehen würdest, die mich am ganzen Körper überzieht .... uuhaahha. Saft kauf ich sooft, wie das Auto zum TÜV muss. Promillebereich.
Aber lass es dir schmecken :-) Apropos schmecken: genau zwischen Lidl und Kaufland passierte mein Fahrradunfall. Hätte nicht sein müssen, wenn der Lidl-Pfandautomat mein alkoholfrei-Leergut angenommen hätte. Damn!

Da halt ich es eher grad wie Deathstyle und schluck was aus der Dose. (und ich weiß auch nicht, warum grad Dose. Vermutlich, weils besser in die Tasche passt, als lange Flaschenhälse  )


----------



## Sigmea (20. März 2012)

Ich habe endlich meine Killzone 3 Helghast-Edition! Ein wahrer Blickfang!


----------



## Konov (20. März 2012)

Halt die Ohren steif schneemaus!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
DockingStation für Acer A500


----------



## orkman (24. März 2012)

Luther Serie 1 + 2
btw koennt ihr mal bitte mit dem OT aufhoeren ? sowas kann man auch per pm machen


----------



## Magogan (24. März 2012)

LG Flatron W2363D - PF

... und gleich 3 Stunden nach dem Kauf eine Reparaturanfrage an LG gesendet, weil mit diesem Monitor Geisterbilder im 3D-Modus aufreten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mal wieder ein paar Filme


----------



## MasterXoX (24. März 2012)

Zwar schon seit ein paar Tagen aber, -> GEIL



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (25. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann noch ne jeansröhre & nen blaues longleave V-Neck


----------



## Alux (25. März 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hat mir ein bekannter von seiner 4 Wochen Afrika Reise mitgebracht.


----------



## Magogan (26. März 2012)

Ok, Monitor zurückgebracht und stattdessen eine neue Tastatur geholt ... http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Illuminated-beleuchtete-schnurgebunden-Tastaturlayout/dp/B001ECJNKQ/


----------



## heinzelmännchen (26. März 2012)

@ Alux: ich dachte erst, das wäre ein Schrumpfkopf, ich hab erst nur die Haare gesehn xD


----------



## Olliruh (26. März 2012)

Neue Signatur :3
&#9829;


----------



## Alux (26. März 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> @ Alux: ich dachte erst, das wäre ein Schrumpfkopf, ich hab erst nur die Haare gesehn xD



^^

Ich weis net wie das Teil genau heißt aber man nutzt das so: Man singt ein spezielles Lied und tanzt sich, mit den Haaren rumschwingend in Trance., dann öffnet man den Beutel (da sind verschiedene Knochensplitter drin, von Tieren und einer von Mensch), lässt die auf den Boden und ein Medizinmann sieht sich die an und liest dein Schicksal aus ihnen.

Und ja, da sind echte Knochen drin, hat inzwischen einen netten Platz aufm Regal bekommen.


----------



## Saji (26. März 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> Ich weis net wie das Teil genau heißt aber man nutzt das so: Man singt ein spezielles Lied und tanzt sich, mit den Haaren rumschwingend in Trance., dann öffnet man den Beutel (da sind verschiedene Knochensplitter drin, von Tieren und einer von Mensch), lässt die auf den Boden und ein Medizinmann sieht sich die an und liest dein Schicksal aus ihnen.
> 
> Und ja, da sind echte Knochen drin, hat inzwischen einen netten Platz aufm Regal bekommen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




B2T: Sixpack Energy Drink vom Aldi, einen denkwürdigen Tag und 'ne kaputte Jeans (ich musste ja auch unbedingt in die Gitterbox klettern!).


----------



## Davatar (27. März 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> B2T: Sixpack Energy Drink vom Aldi[...]


Energy Drinks von Aldi...Sommer 2002...nie wieder!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. März 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Sixpack Energy Drink vom Aldi



Süd oder Nord?
Die vom Süd sind obergeil, die vom Nord ätzen


----------



## Saji (27. März 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Süd oder Nord?
> Die vom Süd sind obergeil, die vom Nord ätzen



Süd. ^^ Flying Power oder wie sie heißen, ich finde sie auch genial.


----------



## Kamsi (27. März 2012)

habe damals die von aldi die energy drinks tiefgekühlt und dann als eis gelutscht ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



per post


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute von einer Freundin geschenkt bekommen 
Also nur das Armband )


----------



## EspCap (27. März 2012)

Die Dinger schmecken doch grauenhaft... wie Red Bull, nur billig/"plastikig". 

Zum Thema: Allen ME2-DLC

Und das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. März 2012)

..und du wirst das tatsächlich irgendwann mal tragen?


Aja. Das Bild ist so riesig.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> ..und du wirst das tatsächlich irgendwann mal tragen?



Ja wenn man das um hat sieht es quasi aus wie ein rotes Gummieband & da das Mädchen das es mir geschenkt hat mir wirklich sehr viel bedeutet, werde ich es aus dem Grund tragen das ich immer eine Erinnerung von ihr bei mir habe ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (28. März 2012)

Lieferung :3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (28. März 2012)

Hemd und Hose


----------



## iShock (28. März 2012)

Gummibären und ganz neu entdeckt 3 dünne 5 cm lange Narben auf meinem Knie - sehe ich heute zum ersten mal ._.


----------



## MasterXoX (28. März 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> Gummibären und ganz neu entdeckt 3 dünne 5 cm lange Narben auf meinem Knie - sehe ich heute zum ersten mal ._.



Vielleicht hast du sie dir im Schlaf zugezogen wie einer mal im "eure merkwüdigsten Träume" Thread erzählt hat^^


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> Gummibären und ganz neu entdeckt 3 dünne 5 cm lange Narben auf meinem Knie - sehe ich heute zum ersten mal ._.



Das werden wohl Hautrisse sein.
Hab ich durch mein Training leider sehr zahlreich..
Bizeps, Schulterpartie, Bauch, Knie, Oberschenkel.. ich würde ganz schön scheisse aussehen, wenn ich schwanger werden könnte 

Kommt übrigens durch ein bescheidenes Bindegewebe


----------



## iShock (28. März 2012)

oh gut zu wissen


----------



## Gutgore (28. März 2012)

Letzte Woche bekommen:

AMD FX6 6100



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Scythe Mugen 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Heute Verschickt worden

Game of Thrones Staffel 1 [Blu-ray] [limited Edition]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (28. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Behandelt Gruppendynamik anhand von Jörg Haider und seinen Anhängern.


----------



## Olliruh (28. März 2012)

2 Neue Alben erbeutet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (28. März 2012)

Paar neue Aufkleber fürs Auto. :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (28. März 2012)

der letzte 
i see what u did there


----------



## Legendary (28. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> der letzte
> i see what u did there



Two for the pinky, one for the stinky. :>


----------



## Olliruh (28. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Two for the pinky, one for the stinky. :>


----------



## Xidish (28. März 2012)

Sind zwar nette Aufkleber dabei.
Doch wäre das bei mir sehr wahrscheinlich das Letzte, was auf's Auto kommt.


----------



## Legendary (28. März 2012)

Ist so ein VW Trend zur Zeit...  Hätt ich mir auf meinen damaligen Corsa auch ned gepappt obwohl damals auch alles gestimmt hatte was da steht. War damals auch ganz gegen Stickergedöns aber irgendwie gefällt mir das am Polo übelst gut, ist ja nur links auf der Heckscheibe und durch das weiß ned so aufdringlich.


----------



## Olliruh (28. März 2012)

Das 3. versteh ich nicht


----------



## Legendary (28. März 2012)

Every Day I see my dream? Na mein geiles Auto natürlich.  Ist son bekannter Spruch mittlerweile in der Tuningszene, das Pickerl haben einige irgendwo kleben. Und ja, zur Zeit ist es mein Traumauto.


----------



## Xidish (28. März 2012)

Sehe gerade ... 2 Aufkleber hast Du aber schief geklebt. 

*sorry*


----------



## Legendary (28. März 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Sehe gerade ... 2 Aufkleber hast Du aber schief geklebt.
> 
> *sorry*


 Ja aus dem Winkel sieht mans besonders gut...ärgert mich bissl aber so sieht mans eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Olliruh (28. März 2012)

nein der mit hand wash only


----------



## Legendary (28. März 2012)

Lol na is doch klar...ich wasch meine Autos grundsätzlich von Hand und nicht in der Waschanlage. Ist viel schonender, ausserdem spart man sich Geld und es wird auch sauberer weil man in alle Ecken kommt.


----------



## cellesfb (28. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Lol na is doch klar...ich wasch meine Autos grundsätzlich von Hand und nicht in der Waschanlage. Ist viel schonender, ausserdem spart man sich Geld und es wird auch sauberer weil man in alle Ecken kommt.



viel Spaß mitm Salz am Unterboden


----------



## Legendary (28. März 2012)

Ok ich vergas zu erwähnen das auch mal ab und an eine Unterbodenwäsche dran ist, vor allem nachm Winter.


----------



## Olliruh (28. März 2012)

Mh der letzte Sticker wird immer ekeliger ,je mehr ich merke wie verückt du nach Autos bist


----------



## Legendary (28. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mh der letzte Sticker wird immer ekeliger ,je mehr ich merke wie verückt du nach Autos bist





BTW: Postet lieber mal was ihr neu habt sonst krieg ich noch Ärger weil ich hier eine Stickerdiskussionswelle ausgelöst habe.


----------



## ZAM (30. März 2012)

Meins ;D - Beim Durchblättern sind mir aber ein paar Spiele aufgefallen, die dem Buchtitel nicht unbedingt entsprechen. *g*  960 Seiten entspricht btw. wohl auch dem Gewicht in Kg. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (31. März 2012)

Meine Einkäufe im Monat März:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fidel123 (31. März 2012)

Heute HP X2301 gekauft, echt perfektes Bild und Qualität. Bald kommt evtl noch das Ipad


----------



## painschkes (31. März 2012)

_Wow , wieder eine nette Ausbeute Joker - wie immer : Viel Spaß damit :-)_


----------



## Legendary (31. März 2012)

Wahrscheinlich wieder das größte Ipad mit allem Schnickschnack und 64GB...ja da bin ich dann doch manchmal neidisch auf dich. Aber ich kann das Zeug auf dem 2. Bild nicht so recht identifizieren.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (31. März 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wow , wieder eine nette Ausbeute Joker - wie immer : Viel Spaß damit :-)_


Danke Dir!



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wieder das größte Ipad mit allem Schnickschnack und 64GB...ja da bin ich dann doch manchmal neidisch auf dich. Aber ich kann das Zeug auf dem 2. Bild nicht so recht identifizieren.


Das ist ein neues iPad 2 32GB 3G für 400&#8364; von einem Forumskollegen aus dem Hifi-Forum, da mir das neue iPad keinen Mehrwert bringen würde. Auf dem 2ten Bild sind noch zwei Hocker passend zur Couch und zwei runde Ikea LED Dioder (farbig) zu sehen.


----------



## Merianna (31. März 2012)

hey danke hast mich dran erinnert das ich mir Game of Thrones auch noch holen wollte 
neu gibt es hoffentlich am Montag nen Apfelphone 4s

achja und ne schicke neue Uhr hast da


----------



## Reflox (31. März 2012)

Für nen Hunderter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Unterkiefer eines Ursus Spelaeus (Höhlenbär)

Ich weiss, völlig unnötig. Aber irgendwie hat mir das Teil keine Ruhe gelassen 
*
*


----------



## painschkes (31. März 2012)

_Mit passender Einrichtung sicherlich ein schickes Accessoire für Zuhause :-)_


----------



## Kamsi (31. März 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Meine Einkäufe im Monat März:



tuest inzwischen wieder adoptions anträge anehmen ? ^^


----------



## EspCap (31. März 2012)

The Event ist eine gute Serie, leider zu früh abgesetzt. Aber lohnt sich durchaus


----------



## Xidish (31. März 2012)

vorgeszogenes Ostergeschenk (zur Hälfte von mir finanziert) ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (31. März 2012)

Nach meinen Wünschen konfiguriert, bestellt und mit rundum-sorglos-Service. Wird warscheinlich im April geliefert, vllt. nächste Woche schon?!
Momentan schrauben sie noch dran. ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freu mich drauf wie ein Keks! Bin gespannt wie es sich fährt.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. April 2012)

Rose Rahmen, mhn, was haste sonst so verbaut und was zahlst'?


----------



## Konov (1. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Rose Rahmen, mhn, was haste sonst so verbaut und was zahlst'?



Die Rose Rahmen haben leider nur schwarze oder braunweiße Lackierung, hab mich dann letztlich für letztere entschieden. Gefällt mir gut.
Aber optisch ist natürlich klar, dass CANYON Modelle eine breitere Anhängerschaft finden... alleine wegen dem "coolen" Namen 

Der Name einer Blume klingt halt weniger cool. Ich hab es dort vorallem wegen dem Service bestellt und der super Bewertungen.


Verbaut sind komplette Shimano XT Komponenten und Rockshox Gabel (verstellbar 120/150mm) und Rockshox Dämpfer.
Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4er Reifen und halbwegs günstige Flatpedale (nicht wie auf dem Bild, Klickpedale sind nicht meins). Hab es lieber, wenn ich selbst die Kontrolle über meine Füße hab, statt "drangekettet" zu sein. ^^

Meine Konfiguration war dann unterm Strich so um die 1900 Euro, inklusive Karton und Versand.

Die teuerste Version kostet über 3000. Wers braucht. ^^


----------



## orkman (1. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. April 2012)

Ob Canyon nun besser als Rose ist sei mal dahingestellt und die Farbe oder der coolness-Faktor spielt für mich auch nicht so die Rolle. Ich bin großer Bulls und Felt Fan, ich hätte aber generell wohl zu nem Hardtrail für das Geld/Anwendung tendiert. 

Aber cool, wirst sicher deinen Spaß damit haben - bin auch etwas neidisch!


----------



## Konov (1. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ob Canyon nun besser als Rose ist sei mal dahingestellt und die Farbe oder der coolness-Faktor spielt für mich auch nicht so die Rolle. Ich bin großer Bulls und Felt Fan, ich hätte aber generell wohl zu nem Hardtrail für das Geld/Anwendung tendiert.
> 
> Aber cool, wirst sicher deinen Spaß damit haben - bin auch etwas neidisch!



Naja, erstmal fahren, dann erstatte ich bericht wie es läuft.
Hab ja 30 Tage Rückgaberecht, wenn ichs kacke finde, holen die es sogar hier wieder ab 

Aber denke die Chance ist sehr gering.

Was Felt und Bulls so für Fullys bauen weiß ich nicht, aber bei den Hardtails hat Bulls mit dem Copperhead 3 im 1000 Euro Segment wohl ein Wunderwerk geschaffen. 
Hab jedenfalls gelesen dass es für das Geld wohl das Nonplusultra sein soll.

Generell muss man natürlich abwägen wieviel man wirklich ausgeben will, wieviel es einem wert ist, für welchen Einsatzzweck... wenn man durch Bikepark fräsen will, braucht man halt was völlig anderes als wenns nur Feld- und Waldwege sind.
Ich hab die letzte Saison hunderte Kilometer im Wald abgerissen und hab eigentlich schnell geemerkt, dass ein Fully mir noch mehr Spass machen würde, damit ichs auf etwas härteren Trails etwas komfortabler hab.

Werde das nun mal testen. 
Also ich kann mit meinem HT auch mal nur Waldwege fahren, schön gemütlich, aber da geht dann der sportliche Aspekt irgendwie auch etwas flöten finde ich.
Das ist dann wie joggen.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. April 2012)

Ich habe das immer sehr genossen - also mit nem schön leichten und hart eingestelltem Hardtail über die Steine zu pflätzen. Gewichtsreduktion und blockierbare Gabel - Beschleunigung wie man sie braucht macht einfach richtig Spaß!

..und ja, für 1000€ kriegt man schon richtig tolle Bikes wenns nicht vollgefedert sein soll, aber dem kleinen Copperhead würde ich dann das Black Forest von Focus oder das Radon, keine Ahnung wie das Modell heißt, vorziehen. 
Rose hat das Red Bull (ich glaube das heißt so) und ist damit auch eins der besten Bikes in dem Segment. Hach, würde ich doch Bafög kriegen.. 

Naja ich gehe ins Bett. Nacht!


----------



## Konov (1. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich habe das immer sehr genossen - also mit nem schön leichten und hart eingestelltem Hardtail über die Steine zu pflätzen. Gewichtsreduktion und blockierbare Gabel - Beschleunigung wie man sie braucht macht einfach richtig Spaß!
> 
> ..und ja, für 1000&#8364; kriegt man schon richtig tolle Bikes wenns nicht vollgefedert sein soll, aber dem kleinen Copperhead würde ich dann das Black Forest von Focus oder das Radon, keine Ahnung wie das Modell heißt, vorziehen.
> Rose hat das Red Bull (ich glaube das heißt so) und ist damit auch eins der besten Bikes in dem Segment. Hach, würde ich doch Bafög kriegen..
> ...



Solange der Untergrund nicht zu grob wird ist das auch ne tolle Sache. ^^
Mich persönlich begeistert es halt irgendwie nicht mehr so... naja wenn man das einige hundert km gemacht hat, wirds evtl. langweilig - muss aber nicht so sein. Gibt ja auch ambitioniertere HT-"Rennfahrer", die dann als Presswurst verpackt auf ihren Renngeräten über die Waldwege ballern mit 60km/h. 
Ist nicht so mein Fall. Weniger Schnell, mehr technisch ist mein Ding mittlerweile...

naja da gibts ja soviele Mitteldinger und Unterschiede... das ist das schöne am MTB Sport, dass jeder für sich entscheiden wie, wann, wo, mit welchem Bike er welche Strecken fährt...

Das ROSE Granite Chief in meiner Ausführung wiegt übrigens satte 13 Kilo, da dürfte so manches HT leichter sein. 
Naja so kommt man den Berg schneller runter 

Mein HT ist ja auch ein FOCUS, von daher kann ich nur sagen, ist kein schlechter Hersteller! Es läuft bis heute wie ein Uhrwerk, von kleineren Problemchen mal abgesehen, aber ich habs halt auch hart rangenommen. 
RADON hab ich gelesen, wird häufig als super Preis-Leistungs hersteller empfohlen... vorallem das ZR Race 7.0 (glaube das war der Name). Auch so um die 1000 Euro und halt alles Top Ausstattung.

Aber bei solchen Bikes ist dann auch schnell ausverkauft und man muss gucken ob man überhaupt noch die richtige Rahmenhöhe irgendwo findet!
Je nachdem wie groß du bist.

Wie du kriegst kein Bafög? Ich hoffe ich kriegs auch an der Uni weiter 


uuund gute Nacht


----------



## EspCap (1. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wie du kriegst kein Bafög? Ich hoffe ich kriegs auch an der Uni weiter



Sobald man ein bisschen Geld angelegt hat ist nix mit Bafög. Dass das größtenteils fest angelegt ist und man erst 2019 wieder drankommt ist ja egal...


----------



## Deathstyle (1. April 2012)

Meine Eltern verdienen zuviel, dass meine Eltern aber ein Haus abbezahlen interessiert die Ämter auch nicht.
Daher muss ich nebenbei arbeiten gehen, sonst kriege ich meine Studiengebüren nicht zusammen.

Aja, ich hab sogar was neues.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (1. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (1. April 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Sobald man ein bisschen Geld angelegt hat ist nix mit Bafög. Dass das größtenteils fest angelegt ist und man erst 2019 wieder drankommt ist ja egal...



Hmm, ich hatte auch Geld angelegt, aber relativ früh dann wieder an mich gerissen... ^^

Naja muss halt jeder selber gucken wie er/sie das macht.

@Death
Weiß nicht obs ne Rolle spielt, aber meine Eltern sind geschieden, da hat dann irgendwie auch keiner mehr nachgefragt... Tshirt sieht übrigens gut aus.


----------



## Ogil (1. April 2012)

Bei Dir ist das anders Konov, Du bekommst "elternunabhaengiges Bafoeg" im Moment. Und ich vermute mal auch dann waehrend des Studiums (Ausbildung + mind. 3 Jahre erwerbstaetig). Mit den geschiedenen Eltern hat das nix zu tun.

Und um beim Thema zu bleiben: Seit Freitag ein neues Autoradio was ich gestern leider nicht einbauen konnte, weil noch diverse Sachen fehlen - wie zum Beispiel diverse Lautsprecher und passende Schrauben zum Montieren. All das habe ich dann hoffentlich in ein paar Tagen auch neu. Bestellt ist es zumindest


----------



## Saji (1. April 2012)

Mal die letzte Woche zusammengefasst: Tera und Guild Wars 2 vorbestellt, zwei Schachteln Zigaretten, einmal Auto volltanken (70 Euro!), diverses Grillfleisch (schon verdrückt), BBQ-Sauce und "Antiheld" von Serum 114. ^^


----------



## fallas (1. April 2012)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



This!


----------



## Konov (1. April 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Bei Dir ist das anders Konov, Du bekommst "elternunabhaengiges Bafoeg" im Moment. Und ich vermute mal auch dann waehrend des Studiums (Ausbildung + mind. 3 Jahre erwerbstaetig). Mit den geschiedenen Eltern hat das nix zu tun.



Danke für den Link!


----------



## Davatar (2. April 2012)

Ne neue Wohnung inklusive Köchin, die mir von sich aus angeboten hat, mir regelmässig Abendessen zu kochen bis ich dick und fett werde. Herrlich


----------



## Olliruh (2. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ne neue Wohnung inklusive Köchin, die mir von sich aus angeboten hat, mir regelmässig Abendessen zu kochen bis ich dick und fett werde. Herrlich



Will auch :O


----------



## Merianna (2. April 2012)

neue Hülle fürs Iphone



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (2. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Will auch :O


Hast du doch eh schon, nennt sich Mutter.


----------



## Olliruh (2. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Hast du doch eh schon, nennt sich Mutter.



Da ich ziemlich gut kochen kann muss ich 90% der Zeit eh selber kochen ._.


----------



## Lari (2. April 2012)

Einen schönen neuen 47" Fernseher, da der alte Philips den Geist aufgegeben hat 
LG 47LW470S.
Edge-LED, Cinema 3D und all der Pipapo der halt dazugehört


----------



## painschkes (2. April 2012)

_Schönes Gerät - viel Spaß Lari :-)_


----------



## Lari (2. April 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Schönes Gerät - viel Spaß Lari :-)_



Ich war erst skeptisch, ob 3D auf dem Fernseher auch gut wirken kann. Dazu kommt nur die halbe Breitenauflösung bei 3D. Allerdings stört das kaum bzw. fällt kaum auf.
Und als bei etwa 3,0m Sitzabstand und einer LG 3D Demo ich und meine Freundin vor einer langsam heranschwimmenden Moräne zurückwichen war ich doch überzeugt


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davon 50Kg insgesamt ^^


----------



## Legendary (2. April 2012)

LED Kennzeichenbeleuchtung fürn Polo.


----------



## bkeleanor (3. April 2012)

neues Auto
da mir beim alten einer in die seite gefahren ist.


----------



## MasterXoX (3. April 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> neues Auto
> da mir beim alten einer in die seite gefahren ist.



Welches Auto? "A red one!" ? 
Bilder ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (3. April 2012)

Ziemlich genau den hier einfach in schwarz :-)
Ist ein Saab 9-3 2,8T Aero mit 250PS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (3. April 2012)

Schick  Viel Spaß damit^^


----------



## bkeleanor (3. April 2012)

Danke :-)


----------



## EspCap (4. April 2012)

Neue Uhr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (4. April 2012)

Für's Meerschweinchen: Ein 2kg-Beutel Heu, Körnerfutter, Knabbersticks

Für mich: ein Satz Druckerpatronen, Jabra Headset "EasyGo", fünf Pizzas


----------



## Legendary (4. April 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Neue Uhr



300 Euro...nett nett.  Sieht aber schick aus, ich steh auch ned so auf Billiguhren.


----------



## EspCap (4. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> 300 Euro...nett nett.  Sieht aber schick aus, ich steh auch ned so auf Billiguhren.



Hab lange überlegt, ob ich das Edelstahl-Armband nehmen soll... aber bei dem weißen Ziffernblatt sieht das braune Lederarmband ziemlich schick aus imo


----------



## Konov (4. April 2012)

Frag mich immer wozu in 3 Teufels Namen man soviel Geld für eine Uhr ausgibt, wo es doch auf die Uhrzeit heutzutage gar nicht mehr ankommt... Handy hat praktisch jeder, in der City sind an jeder Ecke irgendwelche Uhren in Analog und Digital und für Superblinde. ^^

Naja aber das ist wohl einfach genau so, wie andere nicht verstehen, dass ich mir ein 2000 Euro Fahrrad hole...


----------



## painschkes (4. April 2012)

_Weil viele Leute das einfach mögen , eine Uhr am Arm zu tragen - bei vielen gilt das auch als Statussymbol..so wie für Viele ein iPhone oder ähnliches._


----------



## Alux (4. April 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Weil viele Leute das einfach mögen , eine Uhr am Arm zu tragen - bei vielen gilt das auch als Statussymbol..so wie für Viele ein iPhone oder ähnliches._



Kann ich nur unterstützen. Meine nächste Uhr wird auch zwischen 300-600€ kosten.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. April 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hab lange überlegt, ob ich das Edelstahl-Armband nehmen soll... aber bei dem weißen Ziffernblatt sieht das braune Lederarmband ziemlich schick aus imo


Absolut klassisch so wie sie ist. Leider ist mir der Durchmesser zu klein, sonst läge die schon lange hier. Dafür ist heute meine Hamilton ETO aus Hong Kong gekommen. 



Konov schrieb:


> Frag mich immer wozu in 3 Teufels Namen man soviel Geld für eine Uhr ausgibt, wo es doch auf die Uhrzeit heutzutage gar nicht mehr ankommt...


In der freien Wirtschaft dreht sich fast alles um Zeit, von daher ist das eine eher fragwürdige Aussage.  300€ ist jetzt für eine neue Uhr auch nicht wirklich viel, sondern im mittleren Preissegment für einen Schweizer Chrono.


----------



## Alux (4. April 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Absolut klassisch so wie sie ist. Leider ist mir der Durchmesser zu klein, sonst läge die schon lange hier. Dafür ist heute meine Hamilton ETO aus Hong Kong gekommen.



Foto bitte


----------



## Legendary (4. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Frag mich immer wozu in 3 Teufels Namen man soviel Geld für eine Uhr ausgibt, wo es doch auf die Uhrzeit heutzutage gar nicht mehr ankommt... Handy hat praktisch jeder, in der City sind an jeder Ecke irgendwelche Uhren in Analog und Digital und für Superblinde. ^^






Tja...ich z.B. trage einfach gerne eine Uhr, es ist Schmuck und stückweit auch Statussymbol. Nicht jeder kann sich 200-300 Euro teure Uhren einfach leisten. 




> Naja aber das ist wohl einfach genau so, wie andere nicht verstehen, dass ich mir ein 2000 Euro Fahrrad hole...



Du hast es erfasst! Das finde ich nämlich leicht übertrieben.


----------



## Renox1 (4. April 2012)

Joa, ich kaufe mir demnächst auf eine neue Uhr. Diesmal solls auch etwas teurer sein, so um die 600 Euro.


----------



## schneemaus (4. April 2012)

Meine Tante hat mir Twilight Princess für die Wii gekauft, endlich kann ich's mal durchspielen, konnte es bis jetzt immer nur anspielen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. April 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Foto bitte


Da ich mir damit einen langgehegten Wunsch erfülle, hat meine Frau die bis zu meinem Geburtstag weggelegt. Es handelt sich um dieses Modell:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Nicht jeder *will* sich 200-300 Euro teure Uhren einfach leisten.


Fixed 



> Du hast es erfasst! Das finde ich nämlich leicht übertrieben.


Wieso das denn? Jedem das Seine.


----------



## Ogil (4. April 2012)

Naja - muss halt jeder fuer sich wissen. Ich hab auch seit Jahren keine Uhr mehr - eben weil man ja doch immer ein Handy und somit ne Uhr in der Tasche hat und ich somit auf einen Klotz am Arm verzichten kann. Und selbst wenn - ich wuerde mir sehr wahrscheinlich keine Uhr fuer 600&#8364; leisten - einfach weil ich nicht den riesigen Schritt zwischen einer 100&#8364;-Uhr und einer 600&#8364;-Uhr sehe, welcher den Aufpreis fuer mich rechtfertigen wuerde.


----------



## H2OTest (4. April 2012)

@Joker ist das Armband aus Schlangenleder? 
Ich hätte ja gerne ne KHS


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. April 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn - ich wuerde mir sehr wahrscheinlich keine Uhr fuer 600€ leisten - einfach weil ich nicht den riesigen Schritt zwischen einer 100€-Uhr und einer 600€-Uhr sehe, welcher den Aufpreis fuer mich rechtfertigen wuerde.


Das würdest Du zu 100% sehen und vor allem auch fühlen. Bei der Verarbeitung und somit bei der Haptik liegen Welten dazwischen. Bei 600€ kriegst Du sogar schon gute Automaten und nicht "nur" Quarzer. Zudem ist in der Klasse kratzfreies Saphireglas längst Standard.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> @Joker ist das Armband aus Schlangenleder?


Nein, ist genarbtes Rindsleder, habe aber schon beim Uhrenbandversand noch zwei andere Bänder und eine Faltschließe geordert.


----------



## Alux (4. April 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Da ich mir damit einen langgehegten Wunsch erfülle, hat meine Frau die bis zu meinem Geburtstag weggelegt. Es handelt sich um dieses Modell:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht ja nice aus, obwohl mir di schwarze Version fast besser gefällt und kann es sein, dass die keinen online Store haben?

Bisher war ich ja bei ner Dark Commander Titan Pro Blue festgefahren, aber die schwarze Version von der Hamilton lässt mich überlegen^^

Dark Commander



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (4. April 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Fixed
> 
> 
> Wieso das denn? Jedem das Seine.



Naja wenn ich so in meinen Bekanntenkreis und Berufsschulkollegenkreis blicke bin ich jemand der doch vieles hat. Die meisten fahren abgefuckte Autos, haben keine besonderen Handys und auch sonst nichts was gut Geld kosten würde, ich habe das Wort "kann" deshalb schon mit Bedacht eingefügt.  Wirst sehen...Mittelschicht gibts eh bald nicht mehr, aber mir egal dann gehör ich zur Oberschicht. 


Und das mitm Rad...naja er würde keine 200 Euro für ne Uhr ausgeben, ich keine 2000 fürn Rad, um nichts anderes ging es da.

BTW: Schicke Uhr!


----------



## Skylo (4. April 2012)

Ferrari backcover fürs iphone...sieht in natura gar nichtmal so proll mäßig aus wie ihr vielleicht denkt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (4. April 2012)

Hmm der Unterschied zwischen Bike für 2000 Euro und Uhr für 300 Euro ist vllt noch, dass Bike einfach aufgrund der Teile so teuer ist. (Federgabel, Dämpfer, Schaltungselemente.... da gibts riesen unterschiede)
Aber wenn ich damit den berg runterrausche kann ich das schlecht als Statussymbol präsentieren, weils eh keiner sieht 
So Statussymbole waren noch nie meins. Aber wie bereits gesagt wurde: Jedem das seine.


Gibt ja z.B. auch Autotuner die haufenweise Geld in Autos stecken weils ne Leidenschaft ist, oder Zocker-Nerds, die tausende Euros in 3 Bildschirme und Monster-PCs stecken. ^^


----------



## Ogil (4. April 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Das würdest Du zu 100% sehen und vor allem auch fühlen. Bei der Verarbeitung und somit bei der Haptik liegen Welten dazwischen. Bei 600€ kriegst Du sogar schon gute Automaten und nicht "nur" Quarzer. Zudem ist in der Klasse kratzfreies Saphireglas längst Standard.



Einen Unterschied wuerde ich sicher sehen - aber eben keinen, der mir 500€ Aufpreis wert waere. Mir doch egal ob Quarz oder Automatik. Und das Glas meiner Uhr die vor 10 Jahren um die 100€ gekostet hat war auch kratzfreies Quarzglas. Wenn man sich freilich fuer Uhren begeistern kann, dann sieht man das alles etwas anders.


----------



## Deathstyle (4. April 2012)

Ich finde nicht das sich irgendjemand dafür rechtfertigen sollte wofür er sein Geld ausgibt 
Der eine kauft sich ne Uhr, der andere nen Fahrrad - ich mirn' Döner (das hab ich neu) und das Leben ist schön.


----------



## Ogil (4. April 2012)

Geht doch garnicht darum irgendwas zu rechtfertigen. Aber in einem Forum tauscht man sich nunmal aus und da werden halt auch unterschiedliche Ansichten vorgetragen...

PS: Ich wuerde ja gern sagen, dass nun auch die neuen Boxen fuer mein Auto da sind und ich somit am Wochenende alles einbauen kann - aber leider ist das nicht der Fall :<


----------



## vollmi (4. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht das sich irgendjemand dafür rechtfertigen sollte wofür er sein Geld ausgibt



Dooch. Weil Tissot hat auch tolle Uhren für Nerds. Da kauft man sich doch keine rein Mechanische 
völlig unverständlich 

Ich hab mir den gekauft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe gedacht das sei der neue DC Comics Film  Der ist ja soooo schlecht. Also wirklich unglaublich schlecht. Nicht nur so la la sondern einfach nur Müll.

mfG René


----------



## LiangZhou (4. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Hmm der Unterschied zwischen Bike für 2000 Euro und Uhr für 300 Euro ist vllt noch, dass Bike einfach aufgrund der Teile so teuer ist. (Federgabel, Dämpfer, Schaltungselemente.... da gibts riesen unterschiede)




Der Vergleich hinkt, eine 1000€ kostet keine 1000€ weil da minderwertige Teile schön verpackt sind. Ich bin selber Biker und finde sowohl 2000€ für einen Drahtesel als auch 600€ für ne Uhr okay.


B2T:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Kaffee


----------



## EspCap (4. April 2012)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Absolut klassisch so wie sie ist. Leider ist mir der Durchmesser zu klein, sonst läge die schon lange hier. Dafür ist heute meine Hamilton ETO aus Hong Kong gekommen. [/font]



Ja, mir gefällt sie so auch immer besser je länger ich sie anhabe. Ich habe jetzt nicht _den_ riesen Armumfang, von daher finde ich den Durchmesser ganz gut. Die cK die ich vorher hatte (mit 44mm Durchmesser) sah zwar auch gut aus, aber die Tissot trägt sich deutlich angenehmer (und sieht imo auch deutlich edler aus). 

Die Hamilton gefällt mir  Mein Traum wäre eine Omega-Uhr, aber das muss noch ein paar Jährchen warten 



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Zudem ist in der Klasse kratzfreies Saphireglas längst Standard.[/font]



Deswegen bin ich großer Tissot-Fan. Da haben auch Uhren um 300 schon Saphirglas


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. April 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Sieht ja nice aus, obwohl mir di schwarze Version fast besser gefällt und kann es sein, dass die keinen online Store haben?


Hamilton kauft man beim Konzi.


----------



## Saji (4. April 2012)

Ihr redet hier von Preisen bei Uhren das mir nur so schwindelig wird. Meine 100 Euro Fossil-Uhr hat seit einem Jahr keinen Saft und ich vergesse immer wieder die mal mitzunehmen wenn ich in die Stadt gehe.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Ihr redet hier von Preisen bei Uhren das mir nur so schwindelig wird.



Geht mir auch irgendwie so. Hab meine Adidas (60 €) jetzt auch 3 Jahre und bin immer noch zufrieden. 

Aber naja, wer das Geld hat...


----------



## Alux (4. April 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Hamilton kauft man beim Konzi.



Muss ichs verstehen?^^


----------



## Y S L (4. April 2012)

Wo sind denn die guten alten Breitling, LeCoultre und Breguet geblieben? Wenn eine Uhr für 600 Eus jetzt schon zur Mittelklasse gehört...


----------



## schneemaus (4. April 2012)

Ne eigene tumblr-Seite =)


----------



## win3ermute (5. April 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Ihr redet hier von Preisen bei Uhren das mir nur so schwindelig wird. Meine 100 Euro Fossil-Uhr hat seit einem Jahr keinen Saft und ich vergesse immer wieder die mal mitzunehmen wenn ich in die Stadt gehe.



Was mich daran erinnert, daß ich meine Junghans endlich mal zum Restaurateur bringen muß. Das ganze überladene Kroppzeuch gefällt mir eh überhaupt nicht - bei mir muß eine Uhr schlicht und einfach und qualitativ hochwertig sein. Bei neuen Uhren fängt das dann bei 1.000 Euro an, weil anscheinend erst in dieser Preisklasse auf unnützes Zeuch verzichtet wird. Aber es gibt ja noch meine klassische Schönheit aus den '50ern; seitdem auch im Familienbesitz - und eine andere Uhr brauche ich bis an mein Lebensende nicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Topic: Eine neue Thermoskanne für die Arbeit... und den besten Avatar der Welt!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (5. April 2012)

Y schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die guten alten Breitling, LeCoultre und Breguet geblieben? Wenn eine Uhr für 600 Eus jetzt schon zur Mittelklasse gehört...


Das ist dann die Premiumklasse.


----------



## Kamsi (5. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tür Flagge




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

4,99€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

4,99€


----------



## bkeleanor (5. April 2012)

Türflagge

boah alter da krieg ichs mit der angst zu tun :-)


----------



## orkman (5. April 2012)

Game of Thrones Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aswin2009 (5. April 2012)

Dantes Inferno für Ps3
einen Bänderriss....
eine stinkwut auf nen Kumpel der meint ich würde ihm ne Falle stellen


----------



## Kamsi (5. April 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Türflagge
> 
> boah alter da krieg ichs mit der angst zu tun :-)



angst ? ich find das bild total romantisch


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. April 2012)

Wird morgen um 09:00 abgeholt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoHeroIn (6. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Out of actions, ein Buch über Aktions-, Bodyart- und Performancekünstler. Sehr strange alles irgednwie, aber duchaus interessant.


----------



## xynlovesit (7. April 2012)

Montag dann!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Das Kennzeichen


----------



## xynlovesit (7. April 2012)

Ist ja nicht der, bei mir gibt's vorne sowieso kein Kennzeichen, da es nicht Pflicht ist. Aber so wird er ausschauen  + alle Scheiben getönt noch. Also richtig.


----------



## Konov (7. April 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Montag dann!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nett!

Erinnert mich an die netten Herren in der WTCC, die seit nem Jahr fast alles dominieren mit dem Chevy:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. April 2012)

Über PSN gekauft: Shadow of the Colossus HD und Journey.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. April 2012)

Die Woche im Schnelldurchlauf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem iPad ist gerade die My Movies App am Laufen. Das ist eine Online Archivierung der DVD und BD Sammlung. Hab die App zusätzlich auf dem iPhone installiert, denn so kann ich die Filme per Abscannen des Strichcodes einpflegen. Das spart natürlich enorm Zeit gegenüber dem umständlichen Eintippen.

Mit dem schwarzen Kästchen habe ich mir wie schon gesagt einen lang gehegten Wunsch erfüllt. Aufgrund der relativ stabilen Preise habe ich die Uhr (neu/ovp) bei Ebay.com geschossen und aus HK importiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Teil ist wirklich schön massiv und sauber verarbeitet. Zusätzlich gab es dann noch zwei etwas dezentere Uhrenbänder und eine Faltschließe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

JokerofDarkness y u no addopt me ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein digitaler Bilderrahmen von Rollei für Muttern zum Geburtstag... 

Nimm nicht Olli, nimm mich


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Ich bin jünger & noch nicht so verbraucht


----------



## NoHeroIn (7. April 2012)

Bei mir gab's auch schon wieder was...

[attachment=12593:bluray.JPG]

Blu-Ray-Playser und ein Buch, das ich eigentlöich nie lesen wollte... für 3€ aus'm Wühltisch gefischt.


----------



## xynlovesit (7. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Nett!
> 
> Erinnert mich an die netten Herren in der WTCC, die seit nem Jahr fast alles dominieren mit dem Chevy:



Yepp! Ist wirklich ein schönes, sauber verarbeitetes Auto. Als Deutscher dachte ich immer, komm.. dein erstes Auto wird auch ein deutsches Auto sein, aber bei den Preisen.. nein danke. Da kriegst du bei amerikanischen, Japanern deutlich mehr Auto für das Geld. Dazu noch Weiss Laut einer Studie, haben die Weissen-Auto Fahrer wenigere Unfälle. Also die Farbe des Autos jetzt, nicht der Person. Obwohl das auch stimmen würde *hust*


----------



## schneemaus (7. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich bin jünger & noch nicht so verbraucht



Ich bin weiblich.

Your argument is invalid :>


----------



## painschkes (7. April 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Quote



_Die Farbe Lila & Eine offene Rechnung : _

_Zur Uhr brauch ich ja nichts sagen , du hast einfach einen guten Geschmack :-)_


----------



## Kamsi (7. April 2012)

joker hat doch bestimmt kinder die auch was wollen ^^

axxo schneemaus du hast pm bezüglich den nigarischen diadem tread verlauf ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich bin jünger & noch nicht so verbraucht



I lol'd


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> I lol'd





Aber so war das nicht gemeint


----------



## Merianna (7. April 2012)

König der Löwen Karten für Mutti zum Gebtag.
Höchstwarscheinlich ne Absage für ne Lehrstelle  aber da es weniger an mir lag als an gesundheitlichen Problemen 
wieder neue nette Leute kennengelernt wo der Kontakt wohl weiter bestehen bleibt also hatte das ganze auch was positives 
aso und für den Kleinen zu Ostern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (7. April 2012)

gothic universe edition (1,2 +3) - wo nehm ich nur die zeit her die durchzuspielen x_x


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. April 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> gothic universe edition (1,2 +3) - wo nehm ich nur die zeit her die durchzuspielen x_x



Ich kann alle Teile noch im Schlaf durch zocken (besonders die ersten Beiden ). 

BTW würde ich für Teil 3 den Fan Patch installieren, nur so als Info...


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. April 2012)

Warum dann nicht gleich die neue Complete Collection?^^


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2012)

Hemd und T-Shirt von Jack&Jones 
Und einen Osterhasen


----------



## Olliruh (8. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. April 2012)

Schokolade,Schokolade,Schokolade.


----------



## iShock (8. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich kann alle Teile noch im Schlaf durch zocken (besonders die ersten Beiden ).
> 
> BTW würde ich für Teil 3 den Fan Patch installieren, nur so als Info...



naja muss ich mal überlegen ^^ ist eh erst gothic 2 , dann 1 dran (fragt mich nicht wieso xD) und dann vllt 3


----------



## vollmi (9. April 2012)

Habe ich mir gestern angesehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein absolut empfehlenswerter Film.

Ich hab ja schon bei Black Beauty die eine oder andere Träne verdrückt, aber bei Hachiko ist mir das Wasser nur noch gelaufen.
Wer bei dem Film keine Tempos verbraucht hat ein Herz aus Stein.

Mir war zwar die Geschichte von Hachiko bekannt, aber die Neuinterpretation ist wirklich sehr gelungen und Richard Gere spielt seine Nebenrolle hervorragend.

Wirklich wirklich ein Film den man gesehen haben muss. *Snif*   

mfG René


----------



## Jordin (10. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pure white 
Meins!


----------



## xynlovesit (10. April 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich hab ja schon bei Black Beauty die eine oder andere Träne verdrückt, aber bei Hachiko ist mir das Wasser nur noch gelaufen.
> Wer bei dem Film keine Tempos verbraucht hat ein Herz aus Stein.
> 
> mfG René



Ging mir auch so, echt trauriger Film und dazu so ein schöner Hund.


Welchen Film du dir auch mal anschauen könntest ist: In Time, gibt's auch auf Deutsch mit Justin Timberlake, der spielt seine Rolle hervorragend. Empfehlenswert.


----------



## Alux (10. April 2012)

Heut Stadt gewesen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Außerdem noch Schwarztee als Mozart Edition (ist mit Vanille). Die 2 Tees sind als Geschenk für meine Gastfamilie da wir Do mit der Schule eine Woche England fahren.


----------



## Davatar (10. April 2012)

Hmm...irgendwie wenn ich den Thread hier anschau kommts mir so vor als würd ich mir gar nie was Neues anschaffen o_O

Will mir seit 4 Jahren mal nen neuen Fernseher anschaffen, aber habs dann irgendwie doch nie getan. Solangs der alte noch tut...und der alte ist sogar noch ne Röhre


----------



## EspCap (10. April 2012)

Neue Geldscheine aus fernen Ländern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und eine neue Sonnenbrille. Da kommen noch polarisierte Gläser rein, die mussten nur extra bestellt werden weil die Serie in matt normalerweise keine hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch ein Packung Kona-Kaffee, aber die wurde schon verschenkt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. April 2012)

Was hast' für die Ray-Ban bezahlt? Sieht gut aus.
Ich habe vier Flaschen Wodka im Gefrierfach. Three Sixty, Moskovskaya und zwei Finlandia.


----------



## EspCap (10. April 2012)

115 für die Fassung, die Polgläser kosten noch mal 60-70. Allerdings nicht online sondern in der Stadt.


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (10. April 2012)

Braune Lederschuhe von K-Swiss und ein HDMI Kabel


----------



## Legendary (10. April 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und eine neue Sonnenbrille. Da kommen noch polarisierte Gläser rein, die mussten nur extra bestellt werden weil die Serie in matt normalerweise keine hat



Ray Ban, gute Wahl. Hab mir letzten November zum Geburtstag die Aviator geleistet, also die Pilotenbrille. Bin höchst zufrieden mit Qualität und vor allem mit den Gläsern, wenn man mit der Brille gegen die Sonne schaut ist das was anderes als mit einer 10 Euro Brille. Vor allem beim Autofahren merkt man einen enormen Unterschied. Die 130 Euro haben sich vollends gelohnt.


----------



## EspCap (10. April 2012)

Sowieso. Billige Sonnenbrillen zu kaufen ist sowieso das dümmste, das man machen kann. Damit schadet man sich mehr als ohne Sonnenbrille. 
Ich wollte erst eine Wayfarer kaufen, aber dann hab ich die gesehen. Gefiel mir dann doch besser


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

Naja ich hatte im letzten Sommer eine Sonnenbrille von H&M und muss sagen das ich super mit klar gekommen bin. Sie ist zwar nach 2Wochen wandern in Cornwall kaputt gegangen aber so wie ich mit der umgegangen bin hätte das wohl jede andere Brille nicht überlebt.


----------



## Konov (10. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja ich hatte im letzten Sommer eine Sonnenbrille von H&M und muss sagen das ich super mit klar gekommen bin. Sie ist zwar nach 2Wochen wandern in Cornwall kaputt gegangen aber so wie ich mit der umgegangen bin hätte das wohl jede andere Brille nicht überlebt.



^^ hab ne 10 Euro Brille ausm Drogerie-Laden, die erste ist nach paar Tagen zerbrochen 
Hab dieselbe nochmal gekauft, hält mittlerweile 2 Jahre.

Hab eine Sportbrille im Internet gekauft, Gläser fallen mittlerweile raus und Rahmen 2 mal gebrochen, aber ich trag sie immer noch beim Biken 
Alles eine Frage des Anspruchs schätze ich.

Brauch aber auf lange Sicht wohl mal neue.
Z.B. fürn Alpencross wärs wohl net verkehrt


----------



## orkman (10. April 2012)

20 euro psc ... davon paar neue champs in lol gekauft ...
morgen kommt dann noch dr house season 7 und devil may cry hd collection bei mir an
ausserdem guild wars 2 collectors edition vorbestellt


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. April 2012)

Meine aktuelle Sonnenbrille hat empfindliche 69 Euro gekostet. Aber ich hab extra eine Freundin zwecks Beratung mitgenommen. Am Ende gabs ein 3:1 (zwei Optiker, die Freundin und ich) für die Brille. Und wenn sie morgen zu Staub zerfällt, bereue ich den Kauf dennoch nicht ...  'sie feiert dieses Jahr ihren dritten'.

PS: was die billigen Sonnenbrillen anbetrifft... solange die Gläser aus Glas sind, ist es egal. UV-Schutz-Palaver bei Glas ist eine billige Werbemasche. Bei Glas entscheidet der Geschmack, nicht der Preis!


----------



## Legendary (10. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> ^^ hab ne 10 Euro Brille ausm Drogerie-Laden, die erste ist nach paar Tagen zerbrochen
> Hab dieselbe nochmal gekauft, hält mittlerweile 2 Jahre.
> 
> Hab eine Sportbrille im Internet gekauft, Gläser fallen mittlerweile raus und Rahmen 2 mal gebrochen, aber ich trag sie immer noch beim Biken
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht was dir deine Augen wert sind aber ich will meine noch eine Zeit behalten.  Eine teure Sonnenbrille hat nunmal vernünftige Gläser (UV Schutz) und einen vernünftigen hochwertigen Rahmen. Die Brille werd ich jetzt 15- 20 Jahre haben wenn ich sie nicht verliere oder zerstöre.

Außerdem sitzt sie vernünftig und nicht schief so wie die meisten Brillen...also ist der Tragekomfort natürlich auch höher, die drückt nirgends ab.


----------



## Konov (10. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was dir deine Augen wert sind aber ich will meine noch eine Zeit behalten.



Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass mir gleich die Augen rausfallen wegen der Brille(n).


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Eine teure Sonnenbrille hat nunmal vernünftige Gläser (UV Schutz)



Gehört zwar in den Vorstellungs-Thread, aber ich poste es aus gegebenen Anlass hier:
W, 39, drei Ausbildungen. *Optikerin*, Bürokauffrau, Regierungsassistentin.

Eine teure Brille mag vernünftige Gläser haben. Eine billige kann das aber auch.
Wer allerdings Plastikgläser haben möchte (wie ich, nach einem Unfall mit Glas im Auge), sollte genauer hinschauen.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. April 2012)

Es geht halt darum das billige Sonnenbrillen unter Umständen keinen UV-Schutz liefern, aber dennoch abdunkeln. Die Folge ist dass deine Iris immer geöffnet und somit ziemlich angreifbar für die in dem Fall ungefilterten UV-Strahlen sind.


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

Aber ich werde garantiert nicht mit einer 70€ Sonnenbrille in ein Zeltlager fahren. 
Das wäre wie wenn man mit 70€ Jeans Fußballspielen geht..


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. April 2012)

Glas filtert grundsätzlich UV-Licht. Daher ist bei 'Glas-Gläsern' jeder Hinweis auf x-trem coolen UV-Schutz überflüssig. Plastikgläser sind wie erwähnt eine andere Geschichte. Aber ich glaube, Konov hat nichts schlechtes gekauft. Ausser, es ist ne D&G aus der Grenzregion für nen 10er ;-)


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Aber ich werde garantiert nicht mit einer 70€ Sonnenbrille in ein Zeltlager fahren.


Um so heftiger die Abdunklung, umso mehr achte auf Qualität. Der von Deathstyle beschriebene Effekt kann sonst tatsächlich eintreten. Nebenher... dunkle Augenfarbe, mehr natürlicher Schutz. Wirklich kritisch wirds also eher bei 'Blauäugigen' ... in jeder Hinsicht. 

Edit: ich hab da was Neues... ne Flasche feinsten Rum. Ich werd geschwätzig.


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

Naja es war eine Pilotenbrille fürn 10er von H&M und hatte in Cornwall auch eher stylgründe 


Ich steh halt nicht so drauf wenn der Regen ins Gesicht schlägt ,da setzt ich lieber mal ne Brille auf


----------



## EspCap (10. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Es geht halt darum das billige Sonnenbrillen unter Umständen keinen UV-Schutz liefern, aber dennoch abdunkeln. Die Folge ist dass deine Iris immer geöffnet und somit ziemlich angreifbar für die in dem Fall ungefilterten UV-Strahlen sind.



Richtig, darauf wollte ich hinaus. 



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Das wäre wie wenn man mit 70€ Jeans Fußballspielen geht..[/font]



Wer spielt denn in Jeans Fußball? Eine ordentliche Sporthose kostet aber mindestens genau so viel - also was ist dein Punkt? Wenn man auf sein Zeug aufpassen kann, kann man auch eine ordentliche Sonnebrille mit in ein Zeltlager nehmen. 



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Nebenher... dunkle Augenfarbe, mehr natürlicher Schutz. Wirklich kritisch wirds also eher bei 'Blauäugigen' ... in jeder Hinsicht.[/font]



Bist du dir da sicher? Was hat denn die Iris-Farbe mit der UV-Empfindlichkeit der Retina zu tun? Wäre mir neu, dass die Iris-Farbe irgendeine Auswirkung hat.


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

Mein Punkt war das es Geld verschwendung wäre eine teure Brille mit zunehmen wenn man weiß das sie eh zu bruch gehen wird.

BTW : Wo kaufst du deine Sporthosen ? :O Ich meine die Trikothosen von Adidas kosten 30-40€ und das sind keine richtigen Sporthosen ?


----------



## Noxiel (10. April 2012)

Heute wurde endlich die neue Garderobe geliefert. Mit Spiegel, Schuhschrank, Kommode und natürlich Garderobenpaneel. 




Heureka!


----------



## EspCap (10. April 2012)

Huh, hatte ich teurer in Erinnerung. Stimmt wohl  Keine Ahnung was ihr in einem Zeltlager macht (war ich sowieso nie ein Fan von), aber ich hätte gedacht dass man das vermeiden kann. Aber gut.


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

Ja klar kann man das vermeiden aber es kann ja immer mal vorkommen das man beim Fußball spielen nen Ball in Gesicht bekommt oder sie runter fällt und jemand drauf tritt oder man sie im Zelteingang liegen lässt und jemand drauftritt


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. April 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher?



Ich folge nur dem derzeitigen Stand der Evolutions-Wissenschaften (nenn mich einen Nerd, aber ich kaufe jede Ausgabe von Gehirn&Geist, hab Dutzende Blogs zum Thema in der Fav-Liste).
Demnach ist es so. Analog zur Hautfarbe. Hellhäutig=UV-empfindlich, dunkelhäutig=weniger UV-empfindlich.
Ich bin Bürostuhlpupser, kann nur *ver*weisen, aber nicht *be*weisen. Aber irgendwem muss man ja mal glauben... meine Rente ist sicher.


----------



## Konov (10. April 2012)

Ich glaub Olli meint auch mehr den Dreck-Effekt.
Klar kann man Hosen waschen aber sicherlich eher problematisch eine teure Hose beim Sport zu zermatschen oder sogar zu beschädigen als eine günstige. 

Ist beim biken genauso, da tun es 30 Euro shorts genauso wie irgendwie 80 Euro klamotten mit blingbling. Vorallem wenns härter zur Sache geht hat kein Mensch was davon irgendwelche Markenklamotten zuzusauen.

Teure Brillen beim Sport sind z.B. auch so ne Sache... Steinschlag dauert ne Millisekunde und du kannst eine 150 Euro Brille wegwerfen. ^^
Da fahr ich doch lieber mit ner 10 Euro Brille und kauf mir jede Saison ne neue.

Naja und Stylebrillen wenn man einkaufen geht oder im Biergarten sitzt, ist halt ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Da fahr ich doch lieber mit ner 10 Euro Brille und kauf mir jede Saison ne neue.



Und lebst dabei gesünder als 90% hier ;-) Derweil ich schlau über UV-Schutz bei Brillen schreibe, glimmt die dritte Zigarette zwischen meinen Fingern. Mehr _kann man nicht falsch machen_.


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

Wobei ich sagen muss das die H&M Brille 50% stylischer war als jede Sonnenbrille die ich beim Optiker gesehen habe


----------



## Konov (10. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wobei ich sagen muss das die H&M Brille 50% stylischer war als jede Sonnenbrille die ich beim Optiker gesehen habe



Optiker sind eben Optiker und keine Styleberater 
STYLE sollte das Unwort des Jahrzehnts werden


----------



## Manowar (10. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ist beim biken genauso, da tun es 30 Euro shorts genauso wie irgendwie 80 Euro klamotten mit blingbling. Vorallem wenns härter zur Sache geht hat kein Mensch was davon irgendwelche Markenklamotten zuzusauen.



Veto!
Wenn ich mir überlege, wie ich aufm Feld rumlaufe.. da hab ich Klamotten im Wert von ~ 2000Euro +Waffe und Equip ~2,500.
Mit so teuren Sachen würd ich mich nie auf der Straße blicken lassen


----------



## Deathstyle (10. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wobei ich sagen muss das die H&M Brille 50% stylischer war als jede Sonnenbrille die ich beim Optiker gesehen habe



Ich trage immer die billigen von Zoo York, die find ich auch ganz nett. Ansonsten kriegt man auch beim Optiker geile Brillen - siehe Ray-Ban.


----------



## Konov (10. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Veto!
> Wenn ich mir überlege, wie ich aufm Feld rumlaufe.. da hab ich Klamotten im Wert von ~ 2000Euro +Waffe und Equip ~2,500.
> Mit so teuren Sachen würd ich mich nie auf der Straße blicken lassen



Was fürn Feld? getreitefeld? Football? Fussball? Baseball?^^

Bei bestimmten Sportarten kanns dann auch mal mehr werden


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> STYLE sollte das Unwort des Jahrzehnts werden


Entdecke da eine verschwommene Ähnlichkeit zu 'oldschool', 'von-gestern' und 'Fashion-Victim'.


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

Ich hatte mal ne gefälschte da stand Ray Berri drauf die ist leider schnell kaputt gegangen ,dann hab ich bei Ray Ban geguckt ,die hatten das Model leider nicht...


----------



## win3ermute (10. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Derweil ich schlau über UV-Schutz bei Brillen schreibe, glimmt die dritte Zigarette zwischen meinen Fingern. Mehr _kann man nicht falsch machen_.



Du könntest ein Bier dabei trinken. Oder Kaffee und Bier.


----------



## EspCap (10. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> (nenn mich einen Nerd, aber ich kaufe jede Ausgabe von Gehirn&Geist, hab Dutzende Blogs zum Thema in der Fav-Liste).
> Demnach ist es so. Analog zur Hautfarbe. Hellhäutig=UV-empfindlich, dunkelhäutig=weniger UV-empfindlich.



Bei der Hautfarbe ist das was anderes. Die ist ja direkt betroffen, der Retina müsste es eigentlich herzlich egal sein welche Farbe die Iris hat. Könnte höchstens sein, dass durch UV-Belastung die Irismuskel im Laufe der Jahre geschädigt werden (und dadurch die Akkommodation schlechter wird). Dass es wirklich einen messbaren Effekt hat kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. 



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]nenn mich einen Nerd[/font]



Angehender Biochemie-Student hier, ich bin in der Angelegenheit nicht anders


----------



## Highgrunt (10. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Veto!
> Wenn ich mir überlege, wie ich aufm Feld rumlaufe.. da hab ich Klamotten im Wert von ~ 2000Euro +Waffe und Equip ~2,500.
> Mit so teuren Sachen würd ich mich nie auf der Straße blicken lassen



Ich würde lieber erst mal wissen, welche Sportart er betreibt wenn er Klamotten in dem Wert UND ein Waffe hat, die nochmal gut Geld kostet.


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. April 2012)

> Du könntest ein Bier dabei trinken. Oder Kaffee und Bier



Rum... bester Rum. Ostern, mein Eltern haben keinen Plan und ich sag 'wollt nen kleinen Umtrunk mit mir nahestehenden Beziehungsopfern machen' (soviel kaputtes in meinem Umfeld.. mich inklusive .. gemeinsamer Osterrausch, sich alles von der Seele reden). Ja  und plopp - da war ne Flasche guter Rum im Osternest. Mein Vater hat nen Supermarkt und weiß, was gut ist und meine Mutter führt die Haushaltskasse .... kann nur gut gehen.


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so sein mein Ostern aus (mit 2 Freunden)


----------



## win3ermute (10. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Rum... bester Rum.



Ich war schon immer für einen Thread "Nur besoffen posten!" Hab Spaß .


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. April 2012)

"L&M" auf dem Foto - immerhin erste Wahl am Zigarettenautomat bei mir nach Ladenschluss. Sonst Benson&Hedges.

PS. Wollte vor schon 20 Jahren mal Gauloises rauchen, aber kein Plan, wie das ausgesprochen wird. Dann stand jemand im Tabakladen vor mir: "eine schachtel guoluars bitte". Lange Zeit gepafft nach der Begegnung^^ 

Ähm, da kommt grad ne Erinnerung aus nem Provinznest nach der Wende hoch. Der Mann am Imbissstand vor mir sagte: "Und eine Spriete". Seitdem nur im Radler getrunken. 



> Ich war schon immer für einen Thread "Nur besoffen posten!"


Wer will denn den Spam alternder Frauen und Koma-Säufern lesen ;-)


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

die kippen gehören nem kumpel .. ich rauche nicht


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. April 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Bei der Hautfarbe ist das was anderes.



"Personen mit höherem Risiko von Augenschäden sind:
...Personen, die blaue Augen und eine helle Haut haben. "

Wie geschrieben, alles nur geliehenes (Halb-)Wissen. Optikerausbildung zwei Jahrzehnte her. 



> die kippen gehören nem kumpel .. ich rauche nicht


Sei mein Mentor.


----------



## Legendary (10. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wobei ich sagen muss das die H&M Brille 50% stylischer war als jede Sonnenbrille die ich beim Optiker gesehen habe



Meinst du?

EDIT: Meine Ray Ban Aviator. :>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Sei mein Mentor.



Mama bezahlt mir den Führerschein & Papa mir mein 1. Auto. Ansporn genug würd ich sagen.
Außerdem ist es sau teuer & man stinkt


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mama bezahlt mir den Führerschein & Papa mir mein 1. Auto. Ansporn genug würd ich sagen.
> Außerdem ist es sau teuer & man stinkt



Ok, aus dem Alter bin ich raus, dass Mama und Papa was bezahlen. Notfälle ausgenommen, sie würden mir nicht beim Untergang zusehen, umgekehrt genauso.

Teuer stimmt, relativiert sich leider mit dem eingehenden Gehalt. Stinkt... nur von Knoblauchbrot und einer Tupperdose voller frisch geschnittener Zwiebeln zu toppen.

Damit ist einwandfrei widerlegt, dass Weisheit mit dem Alter proportional zunähme. Gemessen an Jahren, müsste ich die Kippen sofort wegwerfen.



> Meine Ray Ban Aviator


Wie sich doch alles wiederholt. Mein Vater hat das gleiche Modell im Auto liegen. Keine Ahnung, wie er die am Kopf befestigt. Das bleibt sein Geheimnis angesichts der ausgeleierten Bügel. Und das seit den 70ern.


----------



## Alux (10. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mama bezahlt mir den Führerschein & Papa mir mein 1. Auto. Ansporn genug würd ich sagen.



Will auch...


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Meinst du?
> 
> EDIT: Meine Ray Ban Aviator. :>



Ne die war anders ,aber der Kinnbart gefällt mir


----------



## Legendary (10. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ne die war anders ,aber der Kinnbart gefällt mir



Haha danke.   


Damit seh ich wenigstens ein wenig älter aus.


----------



## schneemaus (10. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> "L&M" auf dem Foto - immerhin erste Wahl am Zigarettenautomat bei mir nach Ladenschluss. Sonst Benson&Hedges.



Die raucht mein Onkel auch. Sind nicht schlecht, muss ich sagen. Mein Vater raucht ab und an Davidoff, find ich ganz schrecklich 
Ich bevorzuge da Gauloises Blondes, mittlerweile die roten. Ansonsten rote Pall Mall.

BTT: Handgemachte Schoki zu Ostern bekommen. Mit Kakaobohnenstückchen drin. Omnomnomnomnom. Aber immer nur ein Ministückchen auf einmal essen, die muss man genießen x)


----------



## H2OTest (10. April 2012)

bah zigaretten, ich muss sagen ich rauche und trinke nicht ubertrieben, zigaretten habeich jedoch schon 2,3 mal probiert und ich muss sage, sie schneckenalles scheiße


----------



## vollmi (10. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Teure Brillen beim Sport sind z.B. auch so ne Sache... Steinschlag dauert ne Millisekunde und du kannst eine 150 Euro Brille wegwerfen. ^^
> Da fahr ich doch lieber mit ner 10 Euro Brille und kauf mir jede Saison ne neue.



Dafür bleibt der Stein bei ner Anständigen Sonnenbrille aber auch weg vom Auge. Ganz zu schweigen davon das die gute Brille dann immernoch am Kopf sitzt.

Dafür habe ich mir diese hier zugelegt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Reiten, Skifahren, Autofahren und Bergsteigen gleich mit Korrekturinlets. Obwohl ich jetzt schon einige Steine und andere Gegenstände gegen die Kläser gekriegt habe sieht die noch aus wie am ersten Tag.

Das unterscheidet eben auch die teuren von den Billigen Brillen.

mfG René


----------



## JokerofDarkness (10. April 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Habe ich mir gestern angesehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dem kann ich nichts hinzufügen: Meine Rezi!


----------



## Jordin (10. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


YAYAYAYAYAYA :3
Ick freu mir


----------



## Manowar (11. April 2012)

Highgrunt schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber erst mal wissen, welche Sportart er betreibt wenn er Klamotten in dem Wert UND ein Waffe hat, die nochmal gut Geld kostet.



Wer mich findet, darf mich behalten:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mal im Groben:
MCCUU
OTV (mit Keramik)
MICH
Wiley X SG1
Bolle x1000
Camelbak
etc
etc
etc..
Das Bild entstand 2006 und unter dem Motto "Project USMC". Seitdem habe ich das Team und meine Ausrüstung verändert.
Warum also dieses Bild? Weils die geilste Zeit war und das beste Fotoshooting 
Foto vom Shooting: 


Spoiler



Die Tactical Colaflasche bitte übersehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Leider hatte ich an dem Tag nicht mein treues (aber blödes) M16, weils mal wieder gestreikt hat 

Vergleichsbild M16a4:
Verbaut: RIS
Trijicon Acog 4x32
M203
M203 Visier
Nicht zu sehen:
Magazintasche am Schaft
AN/PEQ2
Magpull am Magazin
Elzetta 3Cell LED Flashlight


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Noch ein Wort dazu..braucht man den ganzen Kram? Never! Will ich es trotzdem haben? Fuck Yeah!


----------



## Konov (11. April 2012)

Was ich irgendwie immer noch nicht verstehe:

Sind das Kriegsspiele oder bist du als US-Soldat in Irak/Afghanistan/whatever gewesen?
Irgendwie hast du dich etwas schwammig ausgedrückt oder ich habs überlesen, ich weiß es nicht. 
Ich lese nur haufenweise Ausrüstung aber nicht ob das nur "Paintball-Spiel" oder echt ist.


----------



## win3ermute (11. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich lese nur haufenweise Ausrüstung aber nicht ob das nur "Paintball-Spiel" oder echt ist.



Trollst Du? Was an "Sportart" ist hier nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## Konov (11. April 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Trollst Du? Was an "Sportart" ist hier nicht zu verstehen?



Nein ich trolle nicht. Man möge bitte den Satz zitieren was genau das ist, was er da macht.

Irgendwo schrieb er was von Sportart und "auf dem Feld", aber woher soll ich bitte wissen was das ist und ob es Sport ist oder nicht?
Paintball? Brüllen alle PENG PENG oder machen sie nur Schießübungen?

Erklär doch einfach einer mal was hier Sache ist, statt schon wieder rumzumaulen.


----------



## Manowar (11. April 2012)

Sind einmal in der MCCUU bei Burgerking reingegangen.. sagen wir mal so, ich hätte mich strafbar gemacht, wenn ich den Militärrabbat angenommen hätte 
Das sind Airsoftwaffen 
Die Szenarien sind aber immer sehr groß aufgezogen. 
Ohne Zweifel war die krasseste Aktion, als wir mit kompletter Ausrüstung ausm Flieger sind und mitm Fallschirm ins Geschehen kamen.
Ich durfte nicht in den Militärdienst, bzw nicht dahin wo ich hinwollte, also blieb mir nur das. (1 Auge ist bei 10% Sehkraft)


----------



## Konov (11. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Sind einmal in der MCCUU bei Burgerking reingegangen.. sagen wir mal so, ich hätte mich strafbar gemacht, wenn ich den Militärrabbat angenommen hätte
> *Das sind Airsoftwaffen*
> Die Szenarien sind aber immer sehr groß aufgezogen.
> Ohne Zweifel war die krasseste Aktion, als wir mit kompletter Ausrüstung ausm Flieger sind und mitm Fallschirm ins Geschehen kamen.
> Ich durfte nicht in den Militärdienst, bzw nicht dahin wo ich hinwollte, also blieb mir nur das. (1 Auge ist bei 10% Sehkraft)



Danke dass hier wenigstens einer auf meine Frage eingeht.
Also handelt es sich um Airsoft-Sport. Und MCCUU ist Marine Corps Combat Utility Uniform

Nun ist alles etwas klarer.


----------



## Kamsi (11. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wwnMfvfPQQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



macht ihr sowas manowar ?


----------



## Manowar (11. April 2012)

Das ist mal ein geiles Video 
Aber wir haben richtige Szenarien, die oftmals ihre 48h dauern.
Bei uns läuft das alles sehr viel taktischer ab - es gibt quasi keinen Angriff, bevor man sich nicht abgesprochen hat oder per Funk arbeitet.


----------



## H2OTest (11. April 2012)

nett, nett mich interessiert das ja auch, hatte mir uberlegt eine l96a1 zu kaufen aber iwie hat meine ma was dagegen, genauso, als ein freund der familie mir ein orginal gewehr, ich glaube ein k98, schenken wollte


----------



## Manowar (11. April 2012)

Man muss sich halt bewusst machen, dass die Waffen als richtige Waffen gehändelt werden und man dementsprechend damit umgehen muss!
Das k98 ist das schönste und beste Gewehr was ich je geschossen habe <3


----------



## Highgrunt (11. April 2012)

Klingt in jedem Fall spannend was du machst.
Aber ich glaube ich bleibe vorerst bei meinem treuen Bogen im Schützenverein.
Der hat NIE Ladehemmungen.


----------



## Manoroth (11. April 2012)

Highgrunt schrieb:


> Klingt in jedem Fall spannend was du machst.
> Aber ich glaube ich bleibe vorerst bei meinem treuen Bogen im Schützenverein.
> Der hat NIE Ladehemmungen.



bogenschiessen macht auch n heiden spass^^ ich schiesse seit 12 jahren mit pfeil und bogen
sollte mir aber endlich mal nen stärkeren zu legen...

schiesst du mit visier etc oder instinktiv?


----------



## Konov (11. April 2012)

Glaub mit original Gewehr-Nachbauten zu hantieren wäre mir etwas zuviel...
Bogenschießen fand ich hingegen schon immer interessant. Hat weniger militärischen Charakter und es geht mehr ums zielen und treffen.

Ein Kumpel von mir hat mir neulich seine Gaspistole gezeigt. Furchtbar schwer das Ding und etwas unwohl ist mir damit schon in der Hand.
Als überzeugter Pazifist ist das doch etwas befremdlich. ^^


----------



## Manowar (11. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> und es geht mehr ums zielen und treffen.



Wo ist dann der Unterschied, außer das es bei mir noch laut knallt?


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wo ist dann der Unterschied, außer das es bei mir noch laut knallt?



Es sind halt böse Waffen. 

BT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich es nicht überlebe... sagt meinem Bett das ich es geliebt habe!


----------



## Merianna (11. April 2012)

hört sich ja ganz interessant an , aber ich bleib da doch lieber bei meinen Tontauben die schießen nicht zurück


----------



## Konov (11. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wo ist dann der Unterschied, außer das es bei mir noch laut knallt?



naja so eine moderne Schusswaffe hat nen anderen Charakter als Pfeil und Bogen... 
Aber das sieht natürlich jeder anders


----------



## H2OTest (11. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Man muss sich halt bewusst machen, dass die Waffen als richtige Waffen gehändelt werden und man dementsprechend damit umgehen muss!
> Das k98 ist das schönste und beste Gewehr was ich je geschossen habe <3



das k98 wäre zugeschweißt


----------



## Highgrunt (11. April 2012)

Manoroth schrieb:


> bogenschiessen macht auch n heiden spass^^ ich schiesse seit 12 jahren mit pfeil und bogen
> sollte mir aber endlich mal nen stärkeren zu legen...
> 
> schiesst du mit visier etc oder instinktiv?



Ich bin Recurveschütze mit Visier. Freihandschiessen ist nicht so meine Passion.
Aber der Durchschlag der Bögen von unsern besten Schützen.
Die Durchschlagen auch locker den Rahmen der Ständer(im Sommer zuletzt passiert).
Den Pfeil mussten wir mit dem Messer rausschneiden, so tief war der drin am Ende.


----------



## Ogil (12. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oldskool, maan!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(riecht verdammt gut ..)


+ Sonnenbrille
+ Shirt
+ Konzertkarten für Rubylux und LostAlone


----------



## Tilbie (12. April 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Oldskool, maan!



Und isses empfehlenswert?


----------



## Renox1 (12. April 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich auch!


----------



## Kryos (12. April 2012)

Ich habe auch was entdeckt - Larry oldschool comeback wenn genug mitmachen.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/leisuresuitlarry/make-leisure-suit-larry-come-again?ref=discover_pop

http://kck.st/Haj4Fx



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ken sent me


----------



## Renox1 (12. April 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Und isses empfehlenswert?



Es ist ein Meisterwerk! Erinnert mich stark an Dungeon Master. Prachtvolle Grafik, Spielspaß pur! Das finnische Entwicklerstudio hat saubere Arbeit geleistet. Ich hätte gern mitentwickelt, ein Traumstudio!


----------



## EspCap (12. April 2012)

Anzug eingekauft für den Abiball. Ist ein Boss geworden


----------



## H2OTest (12. April 2012)

solange du ihn auch bosshaft ausfülst


----------



## MasterXoX (12. April 2012)

Foto aus google, aber genau so hab ich sie hier: Clubsport Shifter Paddles Carbon von Fanatec




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (13. April 2012)

Reib mir sowas nicht unter die Nase! 

Bin momentan drauf und dran, mir nen Rennsitz zu bauen.
Hab hier noch nen Recaro Sitz rumfliegen..das Gestell zusammenzubauen sollte dann doch eher weniger nen Problem für mich sein.
Aber wie oft ich den dann wohl benutz? ^^


----------



## Davatar (13. April 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O_O MUSS!!! ICH!!! HABEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MasterXoX (13. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Reib mir sowas nicht unter die Nase!
> 
> Bin momentan drauf und dran, mir nen Rennsitz zu bauen.
> Hab hier noch nen Recaro Sitz rumfliegen..das Gestell zusammenzubauen sollte dann doch eher weniger nen Problem für mich sein.
> Aber wie oft ich den dann wohl benutz? ^^



Ein Freund baut gerade einen Playseat. Als Sitz dient einer von D&W mit glaube ich Alcantara. Weiß nicht mehr


----------



## Renox1 (13. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> O_O MUSS!!! ICH!!! HABEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ja musst du ^^ Mach mal 12 Euro locker und unterstütze das junge Entwicklerstudio.


----------



## Davatar (13. April 2012)

Mach ich auch, sobald ich heute Abend zu Hause bin! Nur noch 1 Stunde arbeiten, dann 1 Stunde Zug fahren, Kino und/oder thailändisch essen gehn, noch ne Stunde Zug fahren und schon bin ich am PC, bezahl das Spiel und lads mir runter


----------



## Deathstyle (13. April 2012)

Weiß jemand die ungefähre Spieldauer von Legends of Grimrock?

Habs vorhin kurz in der Uni gesehen, die HD Texturen sind schön aber das Gameplay ist.. ich sag mal charmant: oldschool.


----------



## Davatar (13. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Habs vorhin kurz in der Uni gesehen, die HD Texturen sind schön aber das Gameplay ist.. ich sag mal charmant: oldschool.


Genau das machts ja interessant  Aber wie lange das Spiel dauert, kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen. 14$ für ein Independent-Spiel riskier ich jetzt einfach mal. Die 10 warens damals bei Minecraft auch wert


----------



## Legendary (13. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Weiß jemand die ungefähre Spieldauer von Legends of Grimrock?
> 
> Habs vorhin kurz in der Uni gesehen, die HD Texturen sind schön aber das Gameplay ist.. ich sag mal charmant: oldschool.


Ungefähr 15 Stunden.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. April 2012)

Kann mir keiner erzählen dass das Spiel schlechter wäre wenn man sich einfach frei in den Dungeons bewegen könnte. Ich verstehe schon wo der Anspruch hier legt und das retro der primäre Aspekt ist. Ich empfand aber.. naja sagen wir mal so: ich bin nicht sicher ob mir das 12€ Wert ist.


----------



## Skatero (13. April 2012)

HTC One S
Hat zwar ein paar blöde Fehler (fest eingebauter Akku, kein SD-Slot), aber sonst ist es ein grossartiges Smartphone.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. April 2012)

Für die Zeit zwischen Abi und Studium 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. April 2012)

http://www.panasonic.de/html/de_DE/Produkte/Camcorder/HD+Camcorder+f%C3%BCr+Einsteiger/HDC-SD40/%C3%9Cbersicht/6887700/index.html
die habe ich neu aber njicht für den preis der war billiger ^^


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2012)

Android 4.0 Vodafone scheint heute das Ice Cream Sandwich Update frei gegeben zu haben .. schneller als sonst .. xD


----------



## Davatar (17. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Kann mir keiner erzählen dass das Spiel schlechter wäre wenn man sich einfach frei in den Dungeons bewegen könnte. Ich verstehe schon wo der Anspruch hier legt und das retro der primäre Aspekt ist. Ich empfand aber.. naja sagen wir mal so: ich bin nicht sicher ob mir das 12€ Wert ist.


Rund 2/3 der Rätsel würden nicht funktionieren, wenn man sich einfach frei in den Dungeons bewegen könnte. Und die 12 Dollar wars mir jedenfalls wert.


----------



## Derulu (17. April 2012)

HTC One X





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nuff said


----------



## Lari (18. April 2012)

Das gleiche hat seit gestern meine Freundin 
Isn schickes Ding, aber mein S2 reicht mir dann auch noch ^_^


----------



## Merianna (18. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal schauen wenns gut ist kommt der Rest auch noch


----------



## H2OTest (18. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gepimpte Krücken!

edit: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (18. April 2012)

Ein neues Projekt, in dem ich Projektleiter bin


----------



## EspCap (18. April 2012)

2x Fling fürs iPad 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (18. April 2012)

Die Krücken sind nice H20 und dein Avatar auch 
Aber die Dosen an den Krücken sind nur Deko oder haben die eine Funktion? Eingebauter Raketenwerfer oder so?


----------



## Ogil (18. April 2012)

Das ist die Klingelbuechse! "Need new legs! Giev moneyz!"


----------



## H2OTest (18. April 2012)

Ne "Dosenhalter" oder für handy, fahrkarte schlüssel... und style!
danke btw


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. April 2012)

Sehr schön gepimpt, H2O   Hat nicht nur Style, da kann man schon von Charme reden ;-)

Ja und praktisch ist es sicher auch. Hab böse Erinnerungen an ein 'mitbewohnendes Sprunggelenk-Opfer'. "Kannste ma in mein Rucksack...", "Hältste ma kurz...", "Kannste ma..." usw. Am Ende ist das 'Opfer' tatsächlich mit einer Bauchtasche rumgelaufen! OPFER - in jeder Hinsicht!


----------



## H2OTest (18. April 2012)

Jap wobei ich versuche, das was ich alleine schaffe auch alleine mache... es ist trotzdem sehr anstrengend. Türen und Treppen sind absolute no go's


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Jap wobei ich versuche, das was ich alleine schaffe auch alleine mache



Das ist mehr, als mein Sprunggelenk-Opfer tat. Subjektiv betrachtet. Ich bin unterirdisch, was Krankenpflege anbetifft. Zumindest, wenn ich den Eindruck habe, das Gejammer soll irgendwelche Botschaften an mich senden. Da bin ich ja blind und taub. Ungeeignet für Pflegeberufe, deswegen sitz ich im Büro :-)


----------



## Konov (18. April 2012)

Linkin Park


----------



## Olliruh (19. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
endlich mein seepferdchen nach 16 Jahren im Schwimmverein


----------



## LiangZhou (19. April 2012)

Gratz Olliruh^^

Nen Dota2 Betakey <3


----------



## orkman (19. April 2012)

10 psc ... und ne karte fuers kino


----------



## Legendary (19. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (19. April 2012)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Gratz Olliruh^^
> 
> Nen Dota2 Betakey <3



ditto


----------



## Deathstyle (20. April 2012)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Gratz Olliruh^^
> 
> Nen Dota2 Betakey <3



Hätte ich dir auch geben können


----------



## BundderVoelker (20. April 2012)

Hmm Opel sind nett... aber ich weis nicht


----------



## Manowar (20. April 2012)

BundderVoelker schrieb:


> Hmm Opel sind nett... aber ich weis nicht



o..kay?

Vorhin bestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin gespannt :>


----------



## Alux (20. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (20. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> o..kay?



Gut, ich bin nicht die Einzige, die sich das gedacht hat.

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ich mir mal gegönnt ^_^ Mal wieder neue Musik für's Auto (die untere) und für daheim (die obere). Wenn ich dann alle Lieder mitsingen kann, darf sie auch mit ins Auto


----------



## H2OTest (20. April 2012)

und die anderen werden gebeatboxed?


----------



## orkman (20. April 2012)

die 2 alben von genetikk  Tante Edith hat jetzt gesehen dass ich auch nen dota2 key bekommen hab ....yes .. mal sehen obs ein spiel neben lol fuer mich werden kann


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. April 2012)

2 Alben 
- Weapons von Lostprophets
- In Case you didn't know von Olly Murs

Dann noch Supernatural Staffel 3 und 5.


----------



## EspCap (20. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> o..kay?
> 
> Vorhin bestellt:
> Ich bin gespannt :>



Bank überfallen oder im Lotto gewonnen?


----------



## Manowar (20. April 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Bank überfallen oder im Lotto gewonnen?



Beides!


----------



## EspCap (20. April 2012)

Nur eins von beidem reicht ja auch nicht für das Ding


----------



## JokerofDarkness (20. April 2012)

Also wenn es eine original Hublot ist, dann hätte man für das Geld auch zwei wirklich gute ansehnliche Uhren bekommen. Sorry, aber finde die Uhren von Hublot schlicht überteuert und alles andere als ansehnlich.


----------



## EspCap (20. April 2012)

Meine Meinung. Am Rande: Nur 2? Was schwebt dir da denn vor (nur aus Neugier)?
Imo hört bei 10k der Spaß auf. Das ist die absolut Obergrenze, danach wird's verrückt.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (20. April 2012)

Shit da hat die Autokorrektur doch glatt noch ".... und einen neuen Sportwagen" geschluckt.  Denke aber eher, dass es sich sowieso um eine Replica handeln wird. Wieso man sich überhaupt eine Replica kauft und dann noch so eine hässliche, bleibt mir allerdings auch ein Rätsel.

PS: Ganz ansehnlich finde ich derzeit den Omega Planet Ocean Coaxial Chrono und die Tag Heuer Carrera Chronos.


----------



## schneemaus (20. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> und die anderen werden gebeatboxed?



Nö. Die werden laut gestellt und auf der Autobahn gehört. Aber Pop kann ich im Auto nur hören, wenn ich mitsingen kann, keine Ahnung wieso.


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. April 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Also wenn es eine original Hublot ist



Ich frage mal ganz naiv: muss man das kennen? Ist mir bisher vielleicht wegen des absurden Preissegments nicht aufgefallen.
Mehr als dreistellig käme wohl für eine Uhr bei mir nie in Frage. Und solange ich für die hier nicht zu senil werde, sowieso keine andere mehr:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (20. April 2012)

Was Uhren angeht würd ich auch nie über den 3 stelligen Bereich hinaus gehen (ok außer wenn genau 1000 oder so). Dafür zahl ich bei Whiskey gerne mal bisschen was


----------



## win3ermute (20. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich frage mal ganz naiv: muss man das kennen? Ist mir bisher vielleicht wegen des absurden Preissegments nicht aufgefallen.
> Mehr als dreistellig käme wohl für eine Uhr bei mir nie in Frage. Und solange ich für die hier nicht zu senil werde, sowieso keine andere mehr:
> 
> 
> ...



Da gibt es aber noch eine hypschere, die ich mir mal zu Weihnachten gegönnt habe - leider bekommt die Firma das nicht gebacken, die auch mal mit anständigem Glas auszuliefern.

Ach ja: Du Nerd 

Edit: Was ich von einer Uhr erwarte, habe ich ja bereits gepostet. Meine Junghans ist nun auch tatsächlich beim Restaurateur (Kostenpunkt: 150 - 200 Euro mit allem; was Gehäuse, Ziffernblatt und selbst die Phosphor-Punkte einschließt). Schöner und besser geht's kaum:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (20. April 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Da gibt es aber noch eine hypschere, die ich mir mal zu Weihnachten gegönnt habe - leider bekommt die Firma das nicht gebacken, die auch mal mit anständigem Glas auszuliefern.


Das Glas ist an der Uhr das kleinste Problem.


----------



## Manowar (20. April 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Also wenn es eine original Hublot ist, dann hätte man für das Geld auch zwei wirklich gute ansehnliche Uhren bekommen. Sorry, aber finde die Uhren von Hublot schlicht überteuert und alles andere als ansehnlich.



Wir haben zum Spaß 2 Replicas gekauft. Mein Vater hat ne Rolex geholt und mein Bruder genau diese:


JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> PS: Ganz ansehnlich finde ich derzeit den Omega Planet Ocean Coaxial Chrono und die Tag Heuer Carrera Chronos.



Die Qualität ist echt sau gut und echt beeindruckend.
Natürliche ists keine echte und da leg ich echt garkein Wert drauf.

Was das andere anbelangt.. ist eben Geschmackssache, gelle? 
Ich steh total auf Technik,da muss ich die Uhrzeit nicht ablesen können 
Muss mich so langsam als "Geschäftsmann" ausgeben und da brauchte ich auch mal so nen schnickschnack


----------



## win3ermute (20. April 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Das Glas ist an der Uhr das kleinste Problem.



Das Ding ist halt ein "Nerd-Teil". Man lernt unglaublich schnell, die Uhr anhand der für andere kryptischen Leuchtreihenfolge abzulesen - die Batterie hält allerdings je nach Nutzung (sie leuchtet nur auf bei Betätigung eines Knopfes) nur allerhöchstens ein halbes Jahr. 

Gibt guten Gesprächsstoff - und zwar nicht nur in Nerd-Kreisen. Und tatsächlich ist das Glas das größte Problem der Uhr, weil das halt schon beim Auspacken verkratzt. 

Nix für jeden Tag; eher auch ein "Gadget". Ich mag das Ding durchaus; dennoch trage ich lieber meine Junghans, auch wenn die weniger Gesprächsstoff egal wo liefert.


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. April 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Da gibt es aber noch eine hypschere,



Ist so gar nicht meins. Ich mags schlicht und schwarz.

Muss schließlich zum Fahrradhelm passen  

Meine Batterie hält gut nen Jahr. Aber für nen Fünfer eine neue Batterie ist ja kein Thema. So hält man den Kontakt zum Lieblingsuhrenmacher bei Karstadt ;-) Die wechseln kostenlos. 
Was den Gesprächsstoff anbetrifft - kann ich 100%-ig bestätigen.

Ich habe meinem Vater mal eine Rolex-Replica gekauft. Ach, was heißt Replica .. stand Daytona drauf, aber die gibt es im Original nicht mal mit dem Design. Ihm machts dennoch Spaß, mit hochgekrempelten Ärmeln durch seinen Edeka-Markt zu laufen und das Gold blitzen zu lassen. Auf die Frage: 'Ist das ne echte Rolex?' hat er bisher auch immer nur mit: 'Hat mir meine Tochter geschenkt!' geantwortet. Kleiner Angeber mit Goldkettchen und grauem Haar


----------



## win3ermute (20. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ist so gar nicht meins. Ich mags schlicht und schwarz.



Der Uhrenkörper darf durchaus silbern sein - nur nicht quadratisch! Da bin ich Traditionalist! Rund hat so eine Uhr zu sein, selbst wenn sie binär ist!



> Muss schließlich zum Fahrradhelm passen



*seufz* "Macht die runde Uhr mein Handgelenk dick?!"



> Was den Gesprächsstoff anbetrifft - kann ich 100%-ig bestätigen.



Jupp - ich bestätige sowohl die ONS- als auch die erweiterten sonstigen Kontakt-Fähigkeiten dieser Uhr! Selbst in meinem "hohen" Alter haben mir zwei Mädels bestätigt, daß es wundervoll einfach war, nur aufgrund der Uhr mit dem blöden Spruch "Weißt Du, wieviel Uhr wir haben?!" ins Gespräch zu kommen.



> [Rolex]



Hab von meinen Eltern auch noch eine wundervoll einfache Uhr mit "Rolex"-Schriftzug. Hätte die tatsächlich Rolex gebaut, würde die wahrscheinlich das dreifache kosten, so wunderschön einfach ist die! Heute beweist man offensichtlich (ebenso wie in der Hifi-Branche) Geschmack dadurch, daß man umso mehr Geld ausgeben muß, umso einfacher es sein soll...


----------



## Manowar (21. April 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Hab von meinen Eltern auch noch eine wundervoll einfache Uhr mit "Rolex"-Schriftzug. Hätte die tatsächlich Rolex gebaut, würde die wahrscheinlich das dreifache kosten, so wunderschön einfach ist die! Heute beweist man offensichtlich (ebenso wie in der Hifi-Branche) Geschmack dadurch, daß man umso mehr Geld ausgeben muß, umso einfacher es sein soll...



Ich würd eher sagen, das Geschmack immernoch Geschmack ist.
Ich kam z.B. immer ohne Uhr aus, weil man überall die Uhrzeit ablesen kann, da brauch ich keinen klotz am Arm.
Da sich aber mein Beruf ändert und ich mich deutlich anders geben muss, als momentan, brauchte ich sowas jetzt einfach.
Es kommen noch div. Anzüge, das Auto wird dementsprechend sein und Golf spielen muss ich auch noch lernen 
Und mein Bart muss auch weg


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. April 2012)

Also wenn Du Dich so elitär verbiegen musst, dann ist dieser Blender und nichts anderes sind Replicas, demnächst Dein größtes Problem.


----------



## win3ermute (21. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Da sich aber mein Beruf ändert und ich mich deutlich anders geben muss, als momentan, brauchte ich sowas jetzt einfach.



Kein Beruf ist es wert, daß man sich dafür verbiegen muß. Ich hab das durchaus hinter mir, daß ich "Arbeitskleidung" in Form von überteuerten Anzügen tragen mußte und meine Persönlichkeit verstellen sollte. Wenigstens mußte ich meine langen Haare nicht abschneiden, wobei das selbstverständlich zum "Look" beigetragen hat: Wer so teure Anzüge trägt und trotzdem ein wenig "extrem" ist, der muß ja überaus kompetent sein (IT-Branche - mein kurzhaariger Chef hatte regelmäßig das Nachsehen, wenn potentielle neue Geschäftspartner uns begrüßten).

War ein toller Verdienst von 10.000,- DM und zeitweilig mehr - und absolute Unzufriedenheit meinerseits. Heute verdiene ich wesentlich weniger, sitze in zerrissenen Jeans in einem Standard-Bürostuhl ohne aufwendigen Scheiss um mich rum und habe ein verdammt gutes Team, mit dem ich gerne und dauerhaft zusammenarbeite. Und bin sehr zufrieden, auch wenn ich mal auf irgendwas sparen muß (was mir dann umso wertvoller ist).


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> und Golf spielen muss ich auch noch lernen



Oh, das kann ich schon! Keine Hublot, keinen Boss-Anzug und keine Gucci-Tasche - aber ein komplettes Golfset samt Caddy im Keller.

..
..
..

Ok, den Golfkurs gabs zum Spottpreis bei der Volkshochschule. Und das Golfset stand bei eBay in der falschen Kategorie. Für 30 Euro abgefischt. Da waren selbst die mitgeschickten Golfbälle mehr wert.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. April 2012)

Selbst bei Deiner genannten Summe braucht man sich nicht verbiegen, wobei ich angemessene Businesskleidung und ein gepflegtes Auftreten nicht als verbiegen ansehe.


----------



## Manowar (21. April 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Also wenn Du Dich so elitär verbiegen musst, dann ist dieser Blender und nichts anderes sind Replicas, demnächst Dein größtes Problem.



Die Uhr ist zum dran gewöhnen, weil ich Uhren immer gehasst habe 
Als ob mir einer ne 220t Euro Uhr abkaufen würde.. 
Und selbst wenn sie echt wäre, könnte ich sowas nicht tragen -> "Oh, der kann sich so eine teure Uhr kaufen.. wir zahlen definitiv zu viel".
Wir hatten mal einen bei uns, der musste sich deswegen nen anderes Auto kaufen.
Wenn man mit einem M6 bei nem Kunden vorfährt, dann kommt der sich einfach verarscht vor.

Da kommen andere Uhren nach und Joker? Du erkennst keinen Unterschied 
Nen Nachbar von meinen Eltern hat nen bissl zu viel Kohle und mein Dad hat nen Replikat von einer seiner Uhren bestellt.. er hätte sie vertauschen können und die echte nehmen können. 

Ich werd mich gern verbiegen, weil es mir trotzdem Spaß machen wird und ich die Chance habe meine eigene Firma aufzubauen.
Ich sehe in Anzügen unschlagbar gut aus  und naja.. mein Bart sieht nun wirklich sehr asi aus 
Mir bietet sich diese einmalige Chance und wegen so Kleinigkeiten werd ich das sicher nicht kippen.

Smiliewahn!!
Gute Nacht zusammen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Die Uhr ist zum dran gewöhnen, weil ich Uhren immer gehasst habe


Deshalb probiert man Uhren vorher an. Das ist wie man Anzügen, der Tragekomfort muss einfach stimmen.



Manowar schrieb:


> Da kommen andere Uhren nach und Joker? Du erkennst keinen Unterschied


Das man bei einer guten Replica keinen Unterschied sieht, ist mir bewusst, aber ich habe persönlich etwas gegen Blender. Denn entweder kann und will man sich ein teures Original leisten oder man lässt es. Eine Replica ist und bleibt eine Fälschung und sowas gehört von Haus aus, schon nicht unterstützt. Zumal man für den Preis einer guten Replica auch schon richtig gute originale Uhren bekommt, halt nur ohne entsprechenden großen Markennamen.


----------



## win3ermute (21. April 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Selbst bei Deiner genannten Summe braucht man sich nicht verbiegen, wobei ich angemessene Businesskleidung und ein gepflegtes Auftreten nicht als verbiegen ansehe.



Jeder so, wie er mag. Ich mag mich in Jeans und Alltagsklamotten; alles andere ist lästige Arbeitskleidung und hat vor allen Dingen nichts mit meiner Qualifikation zu tun. "Gepflegtes Auftreten" ist in meinem Sinne auch nicht von überteuerten Anzügen (oder überhaupt von diesem Clownskostüm inkl. "Sabberlatz" namens Krawatte) abhängig. Ein ZAM inklusive langer Haare, Backenbart und Jeans erscheint mir z. B. durchaus sehr gepflegt inkl. Nerd-Shirts; da frage ich nur noch nach Kompetenz, "angemessene Businesskleidung" ist in seinem Bereich völlig egal. 

Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. April 2012)

Ach ja, ich hab da was Neues.

Konnte mich bisher nicht von meiner Jeans trennen, die ich bei Fahrradunfall getragen hatte. Leider ging das Blut bisher nicht raus. Nächster Versuch mit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stand vorhin im Bad und les die Gebrauchsanleitung, als mich ein heftiger, unaufhaltbarer Niesreiz packt.
"Verursacht schwere Augenreizungen. Staub deshalb nicht einatmen."
Zum Glück nicht in die Tüte geniest.


----------



## LiangZhou (21. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in Beige

und 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoHeroIn (21. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich hab da was Neues.
> 
> Konnte mich bisher nicht von meiner Jeans trennen, die ich bei Fahrradunfall getragen hatte. Leider ging das Blut bisher nicht raus.



Hast du schon Aspirin und kaltes Wasser versucht? Einfach zwei normale Aspirin in kaltem Wasser auflösen und dann die Hose rein und etwas drinnen lassen. ASS hemmt die Blutgerinnung, der Fleck müsste sich dann auflösen, wenn er nicht zu alt ist.


----------



## Ogil (21. April 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Jeder so, wie er mag. Ich mag mich in Jeans und Alltagsklamotten; alles andere ist lästige Arbeitskleidung und hat vor allen Dingen nichts mit meiner Qualifikation zu tun. "Gepflegtes Auftreten" ist in meinem Sinne auch nicht von überteuerten Anzügen (oder überhaupt von diesem Clownskostüm inkl. "Sabberlatz" namens Krawatte) abhängig. Ein ZAM inklusive langer Haare, Backenbart und Jeans erscheint mir z. B. durchaus sehr gepflegt inkl. Nerd-Shirts; da frage ich nur noch nach Kompetenz, "angemessene Businesskleidung" ist in seinem Bereich völlig egal.


Du sagst es ja selbst - "in seinem Bereich". Ich hocke normal wahrscheinlich aehnlich wie Du im Buero in ollen Schlapperklamotten, immer nach dem "Hauptsache bequem"-Motto. Wenn ich freilich zu Kunden muss, dann trage ich auch Anzug - oder zumindest Hemd, Anzughosen und meist auch Krawatte. Wobei es dann immer noch darauf ankommt, was ich dort mache - gebe ich z.B. eine Schulung fuer eine Handvoll Leute, dann werde ich mich freilich anders (sprich: aufgemotzer) anziehen als wenn ich irgendwo in der Fertigung in einer Maschine rumschraube. Und natuerlich kommt es auch auf den Kunden selbst an - wenn ich die seit Jahren kenne, muss ich nicht mehr nachweisen, dass ich nen Anzug habe


----------



## Manowar (21. April 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Deshalb probiert man Uhren vorher an. Das ist wie man Anzügen, der Tragekomfort muss einfach stimmen.
> 
> 
> Das man bei einer guten Replica keinen Unterschied sieht, ist mir bewusst, aber ich habe persönlich etwas gegen Blender. Denn entweder kann und will man sich ein teures Original leisten oder man lässt es. Eine Replica ist und bleibt eine Fälschung und sowas gehört von Haus aus, schon nicht unterstützt. Zumal man für den Preis einer guten Replica auch schon richtig gute originale Uhren bekommt, halt nur ohne entsprechenden großen Markennamen.



Momentan würde halt jede Uhr störend sein, also werd ich mich jetzt erstmal daran gewöhnen und irgendwann werd ich dann wohl noch merken, welche bequem ist und welche nicht.

Da versteh ich dich schon, aber da geb ich bei der Uhr echt garnichts drauf.
Ich würds auch toll finden, wenn bei der Uhr kein Logo drauf wäre. Mir gehts bei der Uhr auch nicht im geringsten um den Namen.. ich fand sie lecker :>
Mal schauen was ich in Zukunft so für mich finde, da wärs mir wohl bis 1000Euro wert.

Und Joker? Hass mich jetzt nicht


----------



## Xerodes (21. April 2012)

Ich hab auch mal was "neues".
Ein 16 Jahre alter Opel Astra G mit erst 25.000km runter. Lack soweit in Ordnung, etwas Rost an den Radkästen. 75 PS.
Öl- und Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel, neue Batterie, 4 neue Sommerreifen und ein neues Radio.
Keine Schönheit und auch nicht sonerlich schnell, aber es bringt mich von A nach B und verbraucht dabei zum Glück nicht zu viel Benzin (bei den Preisen zur Zeit auch ganz gut so).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayed (21. April 2012)

Zeugs für mein Möp 
In schwarz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die kleben wie hölle auf der Straße:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So das wars erstmal


----------



## Manowar (21. April 2012)

Slayed schrieb:


> Die kleben wie hölle auf der Straße:



Und dann ärgerst du dich wieder, wenn sie sau schnell abgefahren sind?


----------



## EspCap (21. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine DT770 wurden von beyerdynamic kostenlos repariert  Ich weiß schon, warum ich den Laden mag. Endlich wieder richtig guten Sound (so gut meine InEars auch sind, damit können die nicht mithalten).


----------



## Olliruh (21. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und 3 weitere Tshirts,3 Oberteile,1 Pulli,1 Paar Schuhe und beim Friseur war ich auch noch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. April 2012)

Wem obey'st du denn Olli ? Ich seh da nur  [font=Georgia,]&#9650;&#9650;&#9650; [/font][font=Georgia,][/font][font=Georgia,] [/font]


----------



## Olliruh (21. April 2012)

hihihihihihipster ! 
hab ja jetzt auchn undercut ,da geht das


----------



## Deathstyle (21. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> hab ja jetzt auchn undercut ,da geht das



Würg.
Aber das Shirt ist cool.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. April 2012)

/quit


----------



## Slayed (21. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Und dann ärgerst du dich wieder, wenn sie sau schnell abgefahren sind?



Na klar man muss ja immer en bissel ragen 

Öhm nen neuen blaster für meinen Schmuggler! damits nicht OT ist


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2012)

Neue Signatur, neues mybuffed bild


----------



## fallas (21. April 2012)

> Ich hab auch mal was "neues".
> Ein 16 Jahre alter Opel Astra G mit erst 25.000km runter. Lack soweit in Ordnung, etwas Rost an den Radkästen. 75 PS.
> Öl- und Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel, neue Batterie, 4 neue Sommerreifen und ein neues Radio.
> Keine Schönheit und auch nicht sonerlich schnell, aber es bringt mich von A nach B und verbraucht dabei zum Glück nicht zu viel Benzin (bei den Preisen zur Zeit auch ganz gut so).
> ...



Gratz, hoffentlich kannst du sicher sein in Bezug auf die 25k km. Ich wäre da sehr skeptisch! 

btt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Spaß dran!...man muss sich natürlich drauf einlassen.


----------



## Xerodes (21. April 2012)

fallas schrieb:


> Gratz, hoffentlich kannst du sicher sein in Bezug auf die 25k km. Ich wäre da sehr skeptisch!



Danke
Das Auto gehörte meinen Großeltern, die es mir freundlicher Weise abgetreten haben. Es hat meine Heimatstadt, bis ich es übernommen habe, nicht verlassen 

Und dir viel Spaß in SW:Tor. Mich hat es leider nicht überzeugt. Star Wars ist einfach nicht mein Setting.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. April 2012)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> ASS hemmt die Blutgerinnung



Dafür ist es leider schon zu spät. Hatte meine Jacke gleich ins Wasser geschmissen (alles rausgegangen), nachdem ich aus der Notaufnahme kam, aber die Hose hatte ich noch eine Weile an und später einfach in die Ecke geschmissen. Komplett eingetrocknet, der Fleckentferner hat das Blut letztlich nur über die ganze Hose verteilt. Aber ein paar kleine Experimente gönne ich mir noch mit der Hose... bis die Nähte sich vom vielen Waschen auflösen ;-)

Aber den Tipp merk ich mir! (möge es aber dann nicht mein Blut sein)


----------



## Konov (21. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wem *obey'st* du denn Olli ? Ich seh da nur [font="Georgia,"]&#9650;&#9650;&#9650; [/font][font="Georgia,"][/font][font="Georgia,"] [/font]





Olliruh schrieb:


> *hihihihihihipster *!
> hab ja jetzt auchn *undercut *,da geht das




Das sind Momente in denen ich mir alt vorkomme oder einfach nicht euren Soziolekt spreche ^^
Das Tshirt sieht bissl so aus wie ein Werbeplakat, man könnte auch groß Uncle Benz vorne draufschreiben... 

Was ist ein undercut? Und wer oder was ist dieses obey?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. April 2012)

Obey = folgen/gehorchen 

Das ist ne Marke, die zur Szene gehört. Wird halt von der heutigen Jugend (zu der ich mich selbst grade noch zähle) getragen. Soll wohl irgend wat rebellisches an sich haben, keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls zahlt man da mehr für die Marke selbst ... (wie eig auch bei Nike, Puma usw, nur sind es bei OBEY halt auch mal 40 &#8364; für ein stink normales Shirt). Die Dreiecke sind Hipster-Symbole, die auch irgend ne Bedeutung haben. Und ein Undercut ist ne Frisur, die eben Hipster(ODER die heutige Jugend) trägt.


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2012)

und n undercut ist potthässlich


----------



## vollmi (21. April 2012)

*GRRgl*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich dachte noch als ich die Transmorphers im Regal stehen sah. Was ist denn das für ne billige Abklatsche da fällt doch keiner drauf herein.

Sprachs und griff beherzt zu Thor dem Allmächtigen im Glauben dass es sich um den Marvel Thor handelt 

Meine Güte ist dieser Film schlecht. Ich wäre also nicht so angepisst wenn es ein vernünftiges Fantasyepos wäre aber das Glanzstück auf dieser Disc ist einfach nur Lächerlich. Nach 30 Minuten musste ich abbrechen weil ich die Playstation sonst aus dem Fenster geworfen hätte.

mfG René


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. April 2012)

Ach na komm... Patricia Velasquez ist da eh der einzige Grund zum angucken xD


----------



## Legendary (21. April 2012)

Xerodes schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal was "neues".
> Ein 16 Jahre alter Opel Astra G mit erst 25.000km runter. Lack soweit in Ordnung, etwas Rost an den Radkästen. 75 PS.
> Öl- und Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel, neue Batterie, 4 neue Sommerreifen und ein neues Radio.
> Keine Schönheit und auch nicht sonerlich schnell, aber es bringt mich von A nach B und verbraucht dabei zum Glück nicht zu viel Benzin (bei den Preisen zur Zeit auch ganz gut so).
> ...






Sorry für Fullqoute aber das ist ein Astra F(!!!). Man sollte ehrlich gesagt schon wissen welches Auto man kauft.


----------



## vollmi (21. April 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach na komm... Patricia Velasquez ist da eh der einzige Grund zum angucken xD



Nichtmal wenn sie nackig durchs Bild tanzen und sich einem der Höllenhunde anbieten würde, könnte das diesen Film retten.

mfG René


----------



## fallas (21. April 2012)

> Sorry für Fullqoute aber das ist ein Astra F(!!!). Man sollte ehrlich gesagt schon wissen welches Auto man kauft.





> Geschrieben Heute, 16:55
> 
> 
> 
> ...



---> Bei Auto von Oma und Opa gehe ich mal von "so gut wie" geschenkt aus! Da isses dann doch völlig egal ob Astra F oder G 

In dem Fall kannst du natürlich von den 25k km ausgehen. Viel Spaß damit!

btt:

Mandelentzündung 

und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NEU!!!

für 2 Äpfel und 1 Ei! (so ziemlich jedenfalls)


----------



## iShock (21. April 2012)

lol fail falscher thread x_X

da musste ich mir doch glatt ein album kaufen damit der post hier berechtigung hat xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerodes (22. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Sorry für Fullqoute aber das ist ein Astra F(!!!). Man sollte ehrlich gesagt schon wissen welches Auto man kauft.



Ja. Du hast natürlich Recht, es ist ein Astra F. Es war ein Tippfehler, F und G liegen halt ziemlich nah beieinander auf der Tastatur.
Um genau zu sein ist es ein Astra F-CC der Cool Edition (Serienmäßige Klimaanlage und Nebenscheinwerfer)



fallas schrieb:


> ---> Bei Auto von Oma und Opa gehe ich mal von "so gut wie" geschenkt aus! Da isses dann doch völlig egal ob Astra F oder G
> 
> In dem Fall kannst du natürlich von den 25k km ausgehen. Viel Spaß damit!



Das mit "so gut wie geschenkt" stimmt soweit ;-)
Meine Großeltern haben sich entschlossen aufgrund ihres Alters nicht mehr selbst zu Fahren und haben mir das Auto abgetreten, da ich in nächster Zeit viel in Deutschland unterwegs sein werde. Das Geld für einen guten Gebrauchten hatte ich zwar schon zusammengespart, aber wenn man eins fast für Lau bekommt. Da sag ich doch nicht nein.

Und gestern noch das neue Radio eingebaut (mir war einfach nur wichtig das es CDs und MP3-Dateien von USB-Sticks/iPhone lesen kann):
Kenwood KDC-455UW



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. April 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Nichtmal wenn sie nackig durchs Bild tanzen und sich einem der Höllenhunde anbieten würde, könnte das diesen Film retten.
> 
> mfG René



Mhm doch... doch schon...


----------



## Knallfix (22. April 2012)

Mount & Blade Collection bei Steam für 7,50€
M&B, M&B Warbands, M&B - With fire & sword.

Warband ist momentan allerdings "out of keys" d'oh


----------



## Renox1 (22. April 2012)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Mount & Blade Collection bei Steam für 7,50€
> M&B, M&B Warbands, M&B - With fire & sword.
> 
> Warband ist momentan allerdings "out of keys" d'oh



Jetzt erst? Sowas hat jeder Gamer im Regal!


----------



## Knallfix (22. April 2012)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Jetzt erst? Sowas hat jeder Gamer im Regal!


Kaufen will ich schon seit ein Jahren, die Demos hab ich x-mal "durch".
Hat aber nie gepaßt und nun halt über den Steamdeal gestolpert und da gibts keine Ausreden mehr


----------



## vollmi (22. April 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Mhm doch... doch schon...



Ja okay dann schon 

Nochmal zugeschlagen, diesmal aber was Gutes erwischt

Björk Homogenic



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (22. April 2012)

Falls es Dich beruehigt: Mit dem Marvel-Thor haettest Du ebenfalls zu einem Murks-Film gegriffen. Ich habe zwar "Deine" Variante nicht gesehen, kann aber nur schwer glauben, dass sie viel schlechter ist...


----------



## vollmi (23. April 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Falls es Dich beruehigt: Mit dem Marvel-Thor haettest Du ebenfalls zu einem Murks-Film gegriffen. Ich habe zwar "Deine" Variante nicht gesehen, kann aber nur schwer glauben, dass sie viel schlechter ist...



Och, ich fand Ironman, Hulk und Captain America auch sehr unterhaltsam. Ich erwarte auch keine tiefgehende Charakterentwicklung oder einen komplexen Plot.
Also soo hoch sind meine Erwartung an die Comicverfilmungen nun auch wieder nicht.

Ich denke vom Marvel Thor kriege ich diese von mir gewünschte leichte Unterhaltung für die Unterschicht. Aber der andere Thor bietet ja nichtmal das. Würde mich also wundern wenn die mehr als ne Woche Drehzeit für diesen Schrott aufgewendet haben.

mfG René


----------



## Kamsi (23. April 2012)

thor war cool
captain america war cool
hulk waren beide fassungen okay
iron man war 1 cool 2 ging so

was ich aber cool finde ist das robin Scherbatsky bei den rächern mitspielt ^^


----------



## vollmi (23. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was ich aber cool finde ist das robin Scherbatsky bei den rächern mitspielt ^^



Yeah, gebt ihr ne grosse Waffe und sie kann überall mitspielen


----------



## Saji (23. April 2012)

Einmal kurz Shoppen gewesen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und einen Kasten Krombacher 11 Alkoholfrei.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. April 2012)

Wie kann man nur Krombacher trinken, ey dann lieber das Schloss ausm Netto. ;D
..und wenn schon Alkoholfrei: probier mal das alkoholfreie Erdinger, das ist 10x besser.

Bäh, Bier mit Hopfenextrakt ist Shit!

@Topic:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (23. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> ..und wenn schon Alkoholfrei: probier mal das alkoholfreie Erdinger, das ist 10x besser.



Das schmeckt mir gar nicht. Und bis jetzt sagt mir das Krombacher Alkfrei noch am besten zu. Tja, Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. April 2012)

Tickets für Graveyard

Tickets für Motörhead/Anthrax


----------



## H2OTest (23. April 2012)

NE einkaufsliste

184060
229304
181609
229623
219199

insgesamt 84 euro ^^


----------



## vollmi (23. April 2012)

Noch was kleines. Da mein Weller Gaslötkolben am rumzicken war und ausserdem umständlich zum starten habe ich bei der Konkurenz eingekauft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. April 2012)

Was machst du damit vollmi?


----------



## Ogil (23. April 2012)

Seit wann hat Dremel Loetkolben im Angebot? Und grad mal gesucht - das Ganze zu einem anstaendigen Preis! Nicht uebel...


----------



## Olliruh (23. April 2012)

Richtig spaß mit dem 3D Modus


----------



## vollmi (23. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Was machst du damit vollmi?



Vor allem Elektronik Löten. Am Auto und auf der Baustelle halt überall wo es mit kabelgebundenen Geräten umständlich ist.

Der Lötkolben ist mit 39 Euro wirklich günstig. Und zündet wirklich tadellos mit Piezo. 

Als beiliegendes Zubehör auch noch ne Düse um Schrumpfschläuche zu beheizen sowie diverse Spitzen zum Metalle verlöten (Weichlöten)

Den Weller musste ich immer mit Feuerzeug zünden, dann erstmal den Katalysator vorheizen bevor ich auf die Spitze heizen konnte. Das Teil ist aber auch schon 12 Jahre alt.

mfG René


----------



## EspCap (24. April 2012)

Keine Ahnung wann ich Zeit dazu haben werde, aber das interessiert mich einfach. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und dann ist mein InvisibleShieldHD fürs iPad 3 auch noch endlich angekommen. Nach 5 Wochen.


----------



## Konov (24. April 2012)

Warum liest du eigentlich immer soviel auf Englisch ESP?
Ich mein, wenn mans nicht muss oder totaler Englisch Fan is.... wieso net deutsch?


----------



## EspCap (24. April 2012)

Weil es die besten Bücher meistens (im Original) auf Englisch gibt. Einfach, weil es da mehr Muttersprachler gibt. 
Das Buch gibt es afaik auch auf Deutsch, aber wieso soll ich eine schlechte Übersetzung riskieren? Davon abgesehen bin ich "totaler Englisch Fan"


----------



## Kamsi (25. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für je 2,50 bei Real


----------



## Olliruh (25. April 2012)

gemerkt das ich über ein ausgezeichnetes fotogenisches gedächtniss verfüge


----------



## Noxiel (25. April 2012)

Ein Gutachten, dass mir einen Schaden von ca. 2600 Euro attestiert. Und nun ab zur Werkstatt.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> gemerkt das ich über ein ausgezeichnetes fotogenisches gedächtniss verfüge



kanns sein, dass du da etwas verwechselst  ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> gemerkt das ich über ein ausgezeichnetes fotogenisches gedächtniss verfüge


Was für die Deutschklausur definitiv nötig war, sollte deine Rechtschreibung dort der hier im Forum gezeigten ansatzweise ähnlich sein


----------



## Olliruh (25. April 2012)

Nein hier im Forum bin ich ja auch Brainafk ,aber es mit heute in der Deutsch Klausur was echt seltsamen passiert. 
Ich musste einen Sachtext mit teilen des Herder Aufsatzes Vergleichen ,dann hab ich die Augen geschlossen und den Herder Text vor meinem inneren Auge gesehen. 
Ich konnte in ihm lesen als sei läge er vor mir ,echt strange


----------



## H2OTest (25. April 2012)

Würde ich Deutsch schreiben würde ich warscheinlich vorher ein Paffen, schlimmer kann es nicht werden


----------



## MasterXoX (25. April 2012)

Hört sich so an als würde Olli gleich abheben


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. April 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Noch was kleines. Da mein Weller Gaslötkolben am rumzicken war und ausserdem umständlich zum starten habe ich bei der Konkurenz eingekauft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tipp, da werde ich auch mal zuschlagen.


----------



## Konov (25. April 2012)

Ich hab was neues, nämlich endlich mein Bike.
Und bereits alles montiert heut nachmittag 

Es fehlt nur noch das perfekte Wetter für den perfekten Ausritt.


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich hab was neues, nämlich endlich mein Bike.



Ich wünsche viel Spaß! Das Wetter sollte am Wochenende ja wunschlos glücklich machen. Und mach mal ein Foto vom neuen Gefährt rein :-) Soviel Vorfreude die letzten Tage bei dir .. da bin ich neugierig.


----------



## Konov (26. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich wünsche viel Spaß! Das Wetter sollte am Wochenende ja wunschlos glücklich machen. Und mach mal ein Foto vom neuen Gefährt rein :-) Soviel Vorfreude die letzten Tage bei dir .. da bin ich neugierig.



Leider hab ich nur meine Handycam zur verfügung, aber wenn ich draußen bin und das Wetter (Beleuchtung...) stimmt, reiche ich pics nach


----------



## Konov (26. April 2012)

Als Zusatz zu meinem Bike noch 2 Rock Shox Aufkleber  hoho




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und als Neukunden Geschenk eine ROSE Tasche zum umschnallen.


----------



## EspCap (27. April 2012)

Neue Schuhe  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (28. April 2012)

Meine Bike Bilder nachgereicht, gestern beim Ausritt gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. April 2012)

Wow, sehr schickes Teil 
Ich hab jetzt ne Jahreskarte fürs Schwimmbad \o/


----------



## Konov (28. April 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wow, sehr schickes Teil
> Ich hab jetzt ne Jahreskarte fürs Schwimmbad \o/



Jau 

Hab auch noch ne Rabattkarte vom Schwimmbad aber bin schon ewig nimmer da gewesen.


----------



## tonygt (28. April 2012)

@Konov das sieht ja noch richtig unbenutzt aus, das muss erst mal eingefahren werden


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. April 2012)

Gefällt mir echt gut, auch von der Farbe. Nur eins vermisse ich: Hörner. ^^


----------



## Manowar (28. April 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> @Konov das sieht ja noch richtig unbenutzt aus, das muss erst mal eingefahren werden



Das selbe ging mir auch durch den Kopf.
Als hättest du das Ding im Auto gehabt, für Bilder rausgestellt, abgestaubt und wieder ins Auto gepackt


----------



## tonygt (28. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gefällt mir echt gut, auch von der Farbe. Nur eins vermisse ich: Hörner. ^^



Hörner? was für Hörner meinst du und wofür braucht ein Fahrrad Hörner ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. April 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hörner? was für Hörner meinst du und wofür braucht ein Fahrrad Hörner ?



Na, Barends. Lange Strecken gehen bei mir nicht ohne.


----------



## tonygt (28. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Na, Barends. Lange Strecken gehen bei mir nicht ohne.



Und die bringen was? 
Ich hab bei den Dingern Angst das ich mir die Dinger, beim Stürzen irgendwo reinhau oder dran hängen bleibe.


----------



## Legendary (28. April 2012)

Hörner sehen einfach nur gay aus. Vor allem an so nem hundsteuren MTB. Sieht ganz gut aus mit dem braun-weiß. Ich seh nur als Laie keinen großen Unterschied zu nem 600 Euro Rad. Aber das man mit so einem Sattel fahren kann ist mir sowieso unbegreiflich, ich hab da nach 15min so Schmerzen am Hintern das ich absteigen muss, brauch immer breite und weiche Sattel.


----------



## Konov (28. April 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> @Konov das sieht ja noch richtig unbenutzt aus, das muss erst mal eingefahren werden



Das hat ein anderer Biker auch zu mir gesagt, haben uns dann kurz unterhalten, er hat gefragt ob es neu sei... ich meinte ja 
Scheint doch recht offensichtlich zu sein.

 Ist schon nen gutes Gefühl mit so nem frischen Bike übern Trail zu bretzeln.
 Heute festgestellt, dass mein Lieblings S1-S2 Trail sogar noch gute 5km länger geht, wenn man die richtige Abzweigung nimmt. So fetzt das natürlich ordentlich mit dem neuen Bike.



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gefällt mir echt gut, auch von der Farbe. Nur eins vermisse ich: Hörner. ^^



Schön, es gibt nämlich viele die meinen das braun weiß sieht einfach nur scheiße aus.
Aber ich finds auch total sexy 

Bezgl. Barends: Ich änder die Haltung am Lenker auch ohne Barends ab und zu... brauch die eigentlich net.

@AÖ
Ich hatte heute nach der gestrigen und heutigen Tour auch Schmerzen im Hintern und muss mich jetzt erstmal ausruhen.
Zumal ich heute ohne Arschpolster-hose gefahren bin. Auf Dauer nicht zu empfehlen. ^^


----------



## tonygt (28. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Hörner sehen einfach nur gay aus. Vor allem an so nem hundsteuren MTB. Sieht ganz gut aus mit dem braun-weiß. Ich seh nur als Laie keinen großen Unterschied zu nem 600 Euro Rad. Aber das man mit so einem Sattel fahren kann ist mir sowieso unbegreiflich, ich hab da nach 15min so Schmerzen am Hintern das ich absteigen muss, brauch immer breite und weiche Sattel.



Naja für 600 Euro kriegst du schon mal kein Fully mit einer Sinnvollen Federung. Auch sonst ist die Qualität des ganzen Fahrrads deutlich höher was einem auch als Laie auffallen würde wenn du ein 600 Euro MTB daneben stellen wirst. Sonst merkst du den Unterschied halt am deutlichsten beim fahren. Bei dem Sattel ist es immer gewohntheits Sache, wenn man den richtigen Sattel hat kann man sich meist dran gewöhnen, wobei auch bei uns "harten Jungs" keiner ohne Polster Hose fährt, allerdings immer so das man sie nicht sieht . Die weichen und Breiten Sättel sind für kurze Strecken sicherlich angenehmer aber auf langen Strecken sind sie deutlich ungeignet, vor allem im Gelände.


----------



## vollmi (28. April 2012)

Da fehlen trotzdem noch anständige Pedale am besten Klicks. Mit den jetzt montierten hat man doch auf nem Trail viel zuwenig Halt.

Aber nettes Bike auch wenn ich mir nie eins kaufen würde bei dem man die hintere Federung nicht ausschalten kann.

mfG René


----------



## tonygt (28. April 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Da fehlen trotzdem noch anständige Pedale am besten Klicks. Mit den jetzt montierten hat man doch auf nem Trail viel zuwenig Halt.
> 
> Aber nettes Bike auch wenn ich mir nie eins kaufen würde bei dem man die hintere Federung nicht ausschalten kann.
> 
> mfG René



Sind immerhin Flat ähnliche Pedale und von Klicks würde ich abraten vor allem wenn man sich noch nicht so sicher fühlt aufn Bike. Würde nie Klicks fahren mit Flats und entsprechenden Schuhen hat man super guten halt.
Wenn ich das auf dem Bild richtig erkennen, kann man den Dämpfer sehr wohl zumachen, handelt sich glaube sogar um einen Monarch.


----------



## Konov (28. April 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Da fehlen trotzdem noch anständige Pedale am besten Klicks. Mit den jetzt montierten hat man doch auf nem Trail viel zuwenig Halt.
> 
> Aber nettes Bike auch wenn ich mir nie eins kaufen würde bei dem man die hintere Federung nicht ausschalten kann.
> 
> mfG René



Quark ^^
Mit Klicks brichst du dir alle Knochen wenn du aufm Trail mal abrutschst oder inner Kurve abstützt oder oder oder...

Klicks sind meiner Meinung nach nur was für Marathon XC Fahrer, WENN überhaupt.
Das sind Flat Pedale und ich will jederzeit selbst kontrollieren wo meine Füße sind.

@tony
Der hintere Dämpfer ist ein RT3 Monarch.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. April 2012)

*Die letzten 2 Wochen im Schnelldurchlauf inkl. 18" BBS Felgensatz:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (28. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayed (28. April 2012)

Hehe dass hab ich noch auf ner alten Computer Bild Spiele CD 

 Achja :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn Superbikes nich so mein geschmack sind... aber Isle of Man bzw Motorrad film halt


----------



## Manowar (28. April 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> *Die letzten 2 Wochen im Schnelldurchlauf inkl. 18" BBS Felgensatz:*



Du weißt was ich sehen will


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. April 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Da fehlen trotzdem noch anständige Pedale am besten Klicks.



Da läuft mir ein kalte Schauer dem Rücken runter. Ich kam mal an einer roten Ampel an, wollte absteigen, bliebt hängen und hab mir (obwohl nicht gestürzt) das Kreuz dermaßen gerissen, dass meine glorreiche Fitnessstudiokariere abrupt endete. Monatelang rumgedoktert, ein Arzt wollte mir gar eine Bandscheiben-OP aufschwatzen. Ich habs ignoriert und mit weniger gesundem Lebensstil, Balkonsitzen und Beziehungsdrama auskuriert. Niemals wieder Sklave meines Fahrrades!


----------



## Renox1 (29. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (29. April 2012)

Es gibt schon Risen 2?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (29. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Du weißt was ich sehen will


Bin noch nicht fertig, hab es bisher nichtmal geschafft den ersten 18" BBS Felgensatz pulvern zu lassen. Zwischenzeitlich spielte ich sogar mit dem Gedanken, die Karre gegen einen X5 zu tauschen.


----------



## Manowar (29. April 2012)

Pfui! Böser Joker!!


----------



## Ahramanyu (29. April 2012)

Einen frischen 50er Sith-Krieger. Für das Imperium!

Und den hier habe ich gestern bestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (30. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Es gibt schon Risen 2?


Jap und es ist guuuuuuuuuuut! ...das heisst die ersten 2 Stunden sind gut, weiter kam ich noch nicht


----------



## Tilbie (30. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (30. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon seit ein paar Tagen - aber heute die sonnige Mittagspause genutzt um sie einzubauen. Aussehen war mir uebrigens egal da die Teile ohnehin hinter einer Verkleidung verschwinden. Leider ist die Auswahl bei 4"-Speakern nicht so prall...


----------



## Alux (30. April 2012)

Neue Signatur
Neuer Avatar
Neuer Titel


----------



## EspCap (30. April 2012)

Polarisierte Gläser für die Sonnenbrille 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (30. April 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Neue Signatur
> Neuer Avatar
> Neuer Titel



wirkt gleich seriöser als das rosa nilpferd


----------



## Aswin2009 (30. April 2012)

neue 500g festplatte :[font="verdana,arial,helvetica"][size="-1"]*Intenso Memory Station 500GB externe Festplatte (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll), USB-Y Kabel) schwarz*[/size][/font]

2 neue ps3 spiele (soul calibur IV und [font="verdana,arial,helvetica"][size="-1"]*Valkyria Chronicles)
*[/size][/font][font="verdana,arial,helvetica"][size="-1"]*PC - Xbox 360 Controller für Windows, schwarz

*[/size][/font][font="verdana,arial,helvetica"][size="-1"]*"Das Schwarze Auge - Basisregelwerk. DSA-Regelwerk / DSA-Hardcover" (dsa 4...mein erster versuch damit ^^)*[/size][/font]


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (2. Mai 2012)

neuen internet anbieter im herbst heute vertrag abgeschlossen und einen 100 euro saturn gutschein gesichert


----------



## Legendary (2. Mai 2012)

1 im Referat
1 in der Englisch Schulaufgabe


Na bitte, heute hatte ich nen guten Run.


----------



## NoHeroIn (3. Mai 2012)

[attachment=12644:dvdsmai.JPG]

5 DVDs, ein Stück Gratisluftpolsterfolie *pop pop pop*   

Me Gusta!


----------



## painschkes (3. Mai 2012)

_Guter Filmgeschmack :-)

/Edit :

@Topic : In einer Stunde endlich mein neues Handy :-)
_


----------



## Manowar (3. Mai 2012)

Das hier zum Testen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob das was aushält.

Und die hier zum liebhaben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (3. Mai 2012)

Wo gehst du denn damit auf die Jagd?

mfG René


----------



## Manowar (3. Mai 2012)

Das Messer hab ich mir fürn Trip durch Norwegen geholt.
Die Machete halt zum Spaß


----------



## Kamsi (3. Mai 2012)

Manowar verschickste sms ?


----------



## Manowar (3. Mai 2012)

Manowar don´t text!


----------



## win3ermute (3. Mai 2012)

But you improvise?


----------



## Manowar (3. Mai 2012)

Direkt mal beide Klingen mit 3 Schleifsteinen behandelt.. damit könnt ich mich jetzt rasieren


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Mai 2012)

Das eine Ding sieht aus wie eine Säge. Und damit kann man dann rasiermesserscharf rasieren? Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen?!


----------



## Ogil (3. Mai 2012)

Kommt halt drauf an, wie dick seine Barthaare sind


----------



## Manowar (3. Mai 2012)

Die Anspielungen mit den Sms nicht mitbekommen? 
Das ist eine Machete


----------



## vollmi (3. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Die Anspielungen mit den Sms nicht mitbekommen?
> Das ist eine Machete



Das Stück Filmgeschichte kennt nicht jeder


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Mai 2012)

Machetes Machete ist eine ca. 40 cm lange "glatte" Klinge. Ein Schlag- und Schneidmesser.Darauf wollte ich hinaus! Und natürlich kenn ich den Film von Robert Rodriguez! Pfft... 

Ah so...
btt:
Kaugummis


----------



## Manowar (3. Mai 2012)

Schau dir das Bild nochmal an 
Vorne ist die Schneide und aufm Rücken die Säge.


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Mai 2012)

Stimmt! Jetzt wo Du´s erklärt hast, kann man den kleinen weißen Rand erkennen und ihn als geschliefene Klinge erkennen. Da hab ich wohl nicht genau genug hingeschaut.^^


----------



## Kamsi (3. Mai 2012)

wofür ist das loch im messer ?

bessere flugfähigkeit beim werfen oder wie ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




die in Dunkel-Blau und..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (3. Mai 2012)

Messer oder Machete?
Beim Messer sind die ganzen Bohrungen, um es vielfältig benutzen zu können. z.B. kann man daraus eine Speerspitze machen.
Bei der Machete ists nen ganz simpler Grund.. um das Ding einfach an einen Nagel hängen zu können


----------



## vollmi (3. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Messer oder Machete?
> Beim Messer sind die ganzen Bohrungen, um es vielfältig benutzen zu können. z.B. kann man daraus eine Speerspitze machen.
> Bei der Machete ists nen ganz simpler Grund.. um das Ding einfach an einen Nagel hängen zu können



Laaaangweilig. 

Die Löcher sind dazu da, dass das Blut besser abfliesst


----------



## Ogil (3. Mai 2012)

...wenn sich der Besitzer beim Brotschmieren in den Finger geschnitten hat. Wir kennen das doch alle aus unserer Kindheit: Die Stullen wurden mit dem neuen Taschenmesser gegessen und nicht etwa mit dem "normalen" Messer wie es die langweiligen "Grossen" benutzt haben...


----------



## win3ermute (3. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wir kennen das doch alle aus unserer Kindheit



Kindheit? Wieso Kindheit? Der einzige Unterschied zu früher ist: Heute dürfen auch Mädchen bei bestimmten Sachen mitspielen!


----------



## Manowar (3. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Kindheit? Wieso Kindheit? Der einzige Unterschied zu früher ist: Heute dürfen auch Mädchen bei bestimmten Sachen mitspielen!



Warum kommt mir gerade in den Sinn, das du ein merkwürdiges Sexleben hast?


----------



## Ogil (3. Mai 2012)

Dem liegt die absurde Vorstellung zu Grunde, dass er ein Sexleben hat. In seinem Alter wuerde das ohnehin viel zu teuer werden...


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Mai 2012)

Was haben die drei denn gemeinsam?! Sex-Alter-teuer?! Stimmt es wirklich, das man ab einem bestimmten Alter tatsächlich nur noch Sex hat, wenn man dafür bezahlt?!
Oh ...i hope i die before i get old....bekommt gerad eine neue Sichtweise 

Btt.
Ein Buch zugesabdt bekommen-für lau! 
Jo Nesbo
Schneemann


----------



## painschkes (3. Mai 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _@Topic : In einer Stunde endlich mein neues Handy :-)
> _






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_So.. :-)_


----------



## Tilbie (3. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Mai 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Geniales Album


----------



## Davatar (4. Mai 2012)

Ein Flugticket nach Neapel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (4. Mai 2012)

Das neue DTH Album ist grade mit der Post gekommen - und alle so: "Yeahhhhhhhhhhh!" 

Ich freu mich wie'n Kleinkind!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (4. Mai 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ein Flugticket nach Neapel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. GZ!


Ich hab Lust *für mich* Geld auszugeben, aber weiß nicht wofür ... 

Edit: Meine Situation verdeutlicht.


----------



## floppydrive (4. Mai 2012)

Jordin schrieb:


> Wow. GZ!
> 
> 
> Ich hab Lust Geld auszugeben, aber weiß nicht wofür ...



Ich bräuchte da ein Spiel das kannst du mir gern schenken.


----------



## Saji (4. Mai 2012)

Sauberes Auto: 10 Euro
Voller Tank: 70 Euro
Das Loch in meinem Konto: unbezahlbar


----------



## Davatar (4. Mai 2012)

Jordin schrieb:


> Wow. GZ!


Danke 


> Ich hab Lust *für mich* Geld auszugeben, aber weiß nicht wofür ...
> 
> Edit: Meine Situation verdeutlicht.





floppydrive schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte da ein Spiel das kannst du mir gern schenken.


Du könntest Dir ein Coop-Spiel kaufen und floppy zu Dir nach Hause einladen, damit ers mit Dir zusammen spielen kann.


----------



## floppydrive (4. Mai 2012)

Editierte Post pffff HER MIT DEM SPIEL!


----------



## Slayed (5. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich ist immer schlechtes Wetter wenn sowas ankommt


----------



## Manowar (5. Mai 2012)

Es wird danach bestimmt offensichtlich sein.. aber ich erkenne da gerade garnichts raus


----------



## Kamsi (5. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Es wird danach bestimmt offensichtlich sein.. aber ich erkenne da gerade garnichts raus



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knieschleifer

bild rechtsklick grafikadresse kopieren - google bildersuche und dann findet er es im inet


----------



## Manowar (5. Mai 2012)

Um solch eine Uhrzeit soll ich auf so Ideen kommen..pah!
Danke *g*


----------



## vollmi (5. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bild rechtsklick grafikadresse kopieren - google bildersuche und dann findet er es im inet



Kann mich voll einfühlen. Sex auf dem Teppichboden ist grausam.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
leider leer hat aber super geschmeckt


----------



## Littlecool (5. Mai 2012)

Endlich neue InEars und meine alten BOSE dinger können in Rente 

Shure SE-425
Anfangs zwar bisschen gewurschtel aber dann gehts....
SOund is HAMMA! Lossless Dateien oder 320 kb/s MP3´s vorausgesetzt  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und meine "neue" Anlage Marantz SR-7002 inkl. Dali Speaker 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (5. Mai 2012)

was ist an diesen in ears so teil ? ich komm mit den teilen nicht klar der sound ist da total komisch

@vollmi 

dafuq ?


----------



## vollmi (5. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> @vollmi
> dafuq ?



das erste was mir in den Sinn kam als ich die Knieschleifer sah


----------



## Kamsi (5. Mai 2012)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh böse kopfbilder


----------



## Manowar (5. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was ist an diesen in ears so teil ? ich komm mit den teilen nicht klar der sound ist da total komisch
> 
> @vollmi
> 
> dafuq ?



Dann hast du komische Ohren 
Ich würde nie mehr auf die in ear verzichten wollen (wenns man nicht gerade nen Kopfhörer mit sich rumtragen will)


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2012)

Bei dem Mistwetter kann ich net biken.
Also rauf auf die Stadtschlampe, in die Stadt gedüst und Gratis Dusche ergattert.

Außerdem
GTA 4 Complete Edition für die verregneten Sommerwochenenden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soll ja ganz lustig sein und ich habs noch nie gespielt.

Na dann, blöder Regen


----------



## Xidish (5. Mai 2012)

Da meine Laufwerke "etwas" veraltet waren - nun einen neuen DVD RW Brenner ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ ein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (5. Mai 2012)

Das 2. kennen die meisten Konsorten hier im Forum doch sowieso nicht mehr. :>


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. Mai 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Das 2. kennen die meisten Konsorten hier im Forum doch sowieso nicht mehr. :>



Ich schon! ^^

was ich neu habe: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Mai 2012)

Die meisten sollten das noch kennen, und sei es nur, weil im Keller ein paar ältere Spiele der Eltern rumgeistern :S

Ich hab Supernatural Staffel 4 neu. Das musste einfach her, nachdem 1-3 so schnell geschaut waren


----------



## Kamsi (5. Mai 2012)

wozu brauchste ein diskettenlaufwerk ?


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Mai 2012)

Für Disketten?


----------



## tonygt (5. Mai 2012)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Für Disketten?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Mai 2012)

Ich hab die Frage nicht gestellt.


----------



## Xidish (5. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wozu brauchste ein diskettenlaufwerk ?


Eigentlich benötige ich kein derartiges Laufwerk mehr.
Diese habe ich auch aus einem Karton wieder rausgekramt.

Hatte mich letztens nach langer Zeit wieder schriftlich um einen Arbeitsplatz beworben.
Auf der Diskette befand sich noch ein ausführlicher Lebenslauf, den ich nun benötigte. 

Hoffentlich wird's was mit dem Job am kommenden Montag.


----------



## iShock (5. Mai 2012)

wie aktuell ist ein lebenslauf der noch auf diskette abgespeichert wurde ? ^^


----------



## Xidish (5. Mai 2012)

mal eben schauen ....... ... .. .
Letzter Eintrag war 2004, war dann arbeitssuchend und habe seit ca 5 Jahren 2x einen 400€ Job.
Da brauchte ich keine Unterlagen vorzulegen.

Nun hoffe ich, daß ich einen Fulltimejob in einer "Fahradwerkstatt" bekomme.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2012)

Zwei Fäden in der linken Handinnenfläche, dank meiner Tollpatschigkeit. Wenn ich allerdings so drüber nachdenke, wurde es mal wieder Zeit, dass ich deswegen beim Arzt oder in der Notaufnahme lande  Ist immer lustig, sowas, wenn einen in der Notaufnahme durch die Arbeit 90% des Personals kennen xD


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> mal eben schauen ....... ... .. .
> Letzter Eintrag war 2004, war dann arbeitssuchend und habe seit ca 5 Jahren 2x einen 400€ Job.
> Da brauchte ich keine Unterlagen vorzulegen.
> 
> Nun hoffe ich, daß ich einen Fulltimejob in einer "Fahradwerkstatt" bekomme.



Ich drück dir die Daumen!
Hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich auch gern inner Fahrradwerkstatt arbeiten würde??

ich glaube, wenn man mir einen Ausbildungsplatz anbieten würde mit anschließender Vollzeit-Übernahme, würde ich sogar das Studium sein lassen.

Vom Geld her sicher kein Traum aber halt super interessant wenn man sich für Bikes interessiert..


----------



## Xidish (5. Mai 2012)

Danke

Ach und Schneenaus ... Dir gute Besserung! 
Ich selber hatte mir letzten Montag ca 5mm+ Fingernagel "abgequetscht" - beim Umgraben - auch tollpatschig.
Ich wußte gar nicht, daß "ältere" Leute so schnell gehen können - um mir z.B. Pflaster zu besorgen. 
Ob ich das in 40 Jahren auch noch so kann ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mother of GOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## myadictivo (7. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich drück dir die Daumen!
> Hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich auch gern inner Fahrradwerkstatt arbeiten würde??
> 
> ich glaube, wenn man mir einen Ausbildungsplatz anbieten würde mit anschließender Vollzeit-Übernahme, würde ich sogar das Studium sein lassen.
> ...



hatte mir auch überlegt zweiradmechaniker/fahrradtechnik zu lernen. aber irgendwie steh ich mit technik auch auf kriegsfuß..bin aber noch jung, und wenn der rücken durch die altenpflege kaputt ist oder ichs einfach nicht mehr ertrag, kann ich immer noch umsatteln 

mein neues schmuckstück 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painINprogress (7. Mai 2012)

So das hole ich gleich ab:

[attachment=12650:Spec.jpg]


und das sollte morgen/übermorgen kommen:

[attachment=12651:wildcard.jpg]


So jeze noch gutes wetter und los gehts ^^

MfG


----------



## myadictivo (7. Mai 2012)

nett 
ich spare ja auf das hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Mai 2012)

Endlich meins!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


quidquid agis, prudenter agas et respice finem


----------



## Davatar (7. Mai 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Endlich meins!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht oute ich mich jetzt als weltfremd, aber was soll das sein? Ein Kühlschrankmagnet?


----------



## Noxiel (7. Mai 2012)

Kein Kühlschrankmagnet, ein Coin. Essentiell wichtig für den so genannten Coin Check und Zeichen der Anerkennung, für den erfolgreichen Erwerb einer Fluglotsenlizenz am Standort Lechfeld.

Wooohaa!


----------



## Davatar (7. Mai 2012)

Na dann gz und bloss nicht abstürzen


----------



## Kamsi (7. Mai 2012)

davatar er fliegt nicht er hilft den flugzeugen beim landen und starten


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2012)

painINprogress schrieb:


> So das hole ich gleich ab:
> 
> [attachment=12650:Spec.jpg]
> 
> ...




Sieht nett aus das zweite. ^^
Das erste auch, aber mitm Free-, Dirt- oder BMXen hab ichs nicht!

Wieviel hast du hingeblättert für das Fully?

@myadict

Das Trek sieht krass aus, aber ich glaub ans Rennrad fahren könnt ich mich echt nicht gewöhnen.


----------



## myadictivo (7. Mai 2012)

umstieg aufs rennrad war schon gewöhnungsbedürftig damals, aber macht bestimmt genausoviel spass wie mit dem mtb durch den dreck zu watzen..wenn man sich erstmal warmgefahren hat 

werd die kiste demnächst mal probe fahren. ist schon was andres als meine momentane alte mühle  hoffentlich fixt mich das nicht zu sehr an, denn das teil auf dem bild kostet knappe 4000 euro.. aber händler hat schon gemeint gibts auch in billiger ^^.. aber zumindest optisch bin ich schwerst verliebt in das geschoss..seit ichs zum ersten mal im schaufenster angesabbert hab


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2012)

Ausprobieren würd ichs auch mal mit dem Rennrad.
Aber wenn ich mir die schmalen Reifen anschau... puh da stell ich mir vor dass ein Kieselstein einen gleich zum Überschlag bringt. ^^

Meine alte Stadtschlampe hatte schon recht schmale Asphalt Reifen auf MTB Laufrädern. Das sah nicht nur komisch aus sondern fuhr sich auch so.
Da ich kein Fahrradkurier bin oder sonst ein Raser, bin ich mitm alten MTB in der Stadt auch gut bedient.
Ein Crossrad könnte ich mir für später vorstellen.

Ein Rennrad wär für mich eine reine Kalorienverbrennungsmaschine.


----------



## Egooz (7. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> mein neues schmuckstück
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer hat das denn gestochen? Sind leider keine schönen Linien gezogen worden, dazu Blowouts...oje.

Das Motiv an sich hat was. Geh aber lieber in ein anständiges Studio, noch kann man da ne Menge rausholen.


----------



## myadictivo (7. Mai 2012)

das hat der lehrling gestochen  geht schon klar, außerdem noch nicht fertig



> Ausprobieren würd ichs auch mal mit dem Rennrad.
> Aber wenn ich mir die schmalen Reifen anschau... puh da stell ich mir vor dass ein Kieselstein einen gleich zum Überschlag bringt. ^^



ja am anfang war ich da auch wacklig und ein bißl unsicher..hats damals auch noch im februar ausgeliehen zur probefahrt und da wars sogar noch nen bißl glatt. aber nach 2 tagen übers wochenende und ~100-150km bin ich direkt am montag zum händler und hab ihm die scheine auf den tisch gelegt. seit dem fahr ich mindestens genauso gern rennrad wie mtb.

ist halt nen eigenes fahrgefühl..schon mehr ein schweben über den asphalt und das monotone gesurre des antriebs..die ersten paar steine, schlaglöcher und co kackt man sich noch ein..mittlerweile hops ich auch mal in voller fahrt von nem 20cm bordstein mit der alten schüssel geh ich leider sowieso nicht sonderlich pfleglich um, trotzdem ist sie mir immer treu geblieben..


----------



## tonygt (7. Mai 2012)

Ganz ehrlich ich hab mehr Angst mich mit nem Rennrad totzufahren, als wenn ich MTB fahre. Erstens man erreicht viel zu hohe Geschwindigkeiten, Zweites die Bremsen sind lächerlich für den Speed den man kriegt, drittens wenn ich mal was ausweichen muss kann ich mich bei solchen Reifen nicht auf Grip verlassen. Da fahr ich lieber mit 50 Sachen übern Trail durch nen Wald, als auch nur einen Meter mitm Rennrad auf der Straße


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ich hab mehr Angst mich mit nem Rennrad totzufahren, als wenn ich MTB fahre. Erstens man erreicht viel zu hohe Geschwindigkeiten, Zweites die Bremsen sind lächerlich für den Speed den man kriegt, drittens wenn ich mal was ausweichen muss kann ich mich bei solchen Reifen nicht auf Grip verlassen. Da fahr ich lieber mit 50 Sachen übern Trail durch nen Wald, als auch nur einen Meter mitm Rennrad auf der Straße



Das Problem ist halt, dass Rennräder für den Renneinsatz konzipiert sind, wie der Name schon sagt und damit eigentlich auf eine entsprechende Rennstrecke gehören.
Da aber soviele Leute mit ihren Rennrädern durch den Straßenverkehr ballern... naja da würde mir auch der Stift gehen wenn ich mit 50 Sachen zwischen anderen hindurchballer.

Man muss eben auf freien Strecken fahren und möglichst andere Teilnehmer meiden.


----------



## Kamsi (7. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



umsonst durch ne gefällt mir aktions von euronics auf facebook ^^


----------



## Xidish (7. Mai 2012)

Also hier könnte ich keine Rennrad fahren - nicht bei den eher "panzergerechten" Strassen.
Ich bin mal mit ca 13 Jahren nen rennrad von meinem Freund gefahren.
Leere aalglatte Asphaltstraßen ... dazu ein Rennrad mit Schlauchmantel und Noppen - war einfach berauschend.
Da die Straßen so leer waren, konnte ich die Bremsen allerdings nie testen, war evtl. auch gut so. 

Heute würde ich aber vielmehr ein Trekkingrad bevorzugen.


----------



## H2OTest (7. Mai 2012)

painINprogress schrieb:


> So das hole ich gleich ab:
> 
> [attachment=12650:Spec.jpg]



nett, kriege ich mal n bild in natura? Ich hätte ja auch noch gerne n Dirtbike bzw Bmx, aber BMX wird mir schon zu klein.
Das ist aber nur n Dirtjump kein slopestyle oder?

Ich hätte gerne das


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Großbestellung bei Amazon  Die "Gaming" Maus kostet nur 23 &#8364; und hatte fast durchgehend 5 Sterne bekommen, und meine Logitech ist auch schon ziemlich alt, da musste ich einfach zugreifen.

 Dann noch ne Puma Tasche fürn Fussball, da es in meiner so langsam eng wird undne Sport Hose von Jako.


----------



## Alux (7. Mai 2012)

Einmal die 2 schönen hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und 2 neue Bücher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (7. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> nett, kriege ich mal n bild in natura? Ich hätte ja auch noch gerne n Dirtbike bzw Bmx, aber BMX wird mir schon zu klein.
> Das ist aber nur n Dirtjump kein slopestyle oder?
> 
> Ich hätte gerne das



Wenn er mit dem Ding richtigen Slopstyle fährst, hat er meinen größten Respekt und sich in kürzester Zeit so jedes Gelenk zerschossen das man im Körper hat.


----------



## H2OTest (7. Mai 2012)

Ich werde "sowas" nie richtig fahren, da Fahrrad fahren nur mein 2. Hobby ist .. das Erste bleibt Football


----------



## Tilbie (7. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geschenkt bekommen


----------



## myadictivo (7. Mai 2012)

in der stadt möcht ich auch kein rennrad fahren  hier gehts aber. viel landstraße und wenig befahrene nebenstrecken. wobei man im dorf schon aufpassen muss, weil die werten autofahrer gerne mal übersehen, dass man selbst auf graden strecken relativ problemlos mal eben die 50km/h knacken kann  wie oft mir schon eiskalt ins gesicht geguckt wurde und rausgefahren wurde obwohl ich grade im mündungsbereich unterwegs war, kann ich schon nicht mehr zählen.
brenzlig wars schön öfters mal..windschutzscheibe hab ich bis heute nur 1x geknutscht..*klopf auf holz, dass es auch so bleibt*

allerdings sind die bremsen wirklich kein vergleich zur scheibenbremse am mtb. wenns dazu noch nass ist, kannst fast schon die füße zum mitbremsen benutzen ^^ bei abfahrten geht mir ab 80 auch der stift und mein gesunder menschenverstand läßt mich mal langsamer machen..wobei ich denke mit 30 gescheit auf die schnute gelegt und das kanns auch schon gewesen sein..

seits mich mit dem mtb mal langgemacht hat und dann die autogeschichte mit dem rennrad, fahr ich aber noch passiver und vorausschauender als vorher


----------



## Davatar (8. Mai 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Geschenkt bekommen


Fällt mir jetzt grad das allererste Mal auf...ist das ne Gabel da links auf dem Bild? o_O


----------



## Xidish (8. Mai 2012)

Sieht so aus - obwohl es eher das daedrische Zeichen für M ist (meine ich).


----------



## Xerodes (8. Mai 2012)

Nicht mehr ganz so neu, aber auch noch nicht ganz fertig. Da müssen noch neue Bremsen ran und ein neuer Sattel.
Ja, wenn es halbwegs sauber ist darf es in der Wohnung stehen ;-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2012)

Not bad. ^^

Wie sich so langsam hier alle Biker outen....


----------



## myadictivo (8. Mai 2012)

Xerodes schrieb:


> ja, wenn es halbwegs sauber ist darf es in der Wohnung stehen ;-)



 halbwegs sauber ? ich glaub das einzige mal das meine so geglänzt haben, war als ich sie im laden abgeholt hab..
aber schickes teil


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> halbwegs sauber ? ich glaub das einzige mal das meine so geglänzt haben, war als ich sie im laden abgeholt hab..
> aber schickes teil



Joa also mein neues ist mittlerweile auch schon gut verdreckt und das nach den paar Tagen.
Aber kommt halt bei dem Schmodderwetter. Und ich hab jetzt zwei MTBs in meiner Bude stehen und kaum Schutz gegen den ganzen Dreck den man da mit reinschleppt. Macht sich besonders gut auf dem weinroten Teppichboden meiner Vormieterin 

Lässt sich halt nicht vermeiden. Und Bikes in Keller stellen geht momentan nicht weil diverse andere Leute ihre Sachen noch in meinem Keller haben.


----------



## vollmi (8. Mai 2012)

Xerodes schrieb:


> Nicht mehr ganz so neu, aber auch noch nicht ganz fertig. Da müssen noch neue Bremsen ran und ein neuer Sattel.



Bremsen werden völlig überbewertet.

Hast du das neu gekauft oder einfach die gebrauchten Einzelteile und nach deinen Bedürfnissen selber aufgebaut?

mfG René


----------



## Kamsi (8. Mai 2012)

Xerodes schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die selbe kommode habe ich ^^


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Bremsen werden völlig überbewertet.



...sagte der ambitionierte Bobbycar-Fahrer ^^
Hast du ne Ahnung...


----------



## Merianna (8. Mai 2012)

auch mal wieder bischen was neues gegönnt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (8. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> ...sagte der ambitionierte Bobbycar-Fahrer ^^
> Hast du ne Ahnung...



brakeless fahren !


----------



## Olliruh (8. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
btw ich mach meins auch grad für den sommer rdy


----------



## H2OTest (8. Mai 2012)

Ich müsste meine Schaltung mal einstellen :/


----------



## Xerodes (8. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> halbwegs sauber ? ich glaub das einzige mal das meine so geglänzt haben, war als ich sie im laden abgeholt hab..
> aber schickes teil



Danke danke. Ich hab es auch erst vor ein paar Tagen mal wieder geputzt. Ab und an muss man den Schlamm doch mal abschlagen ;-)



Konov schrieb:


> Lässt sich halt nicht vermeiden. Und Bikes in Keller stellen geht momentan nicht weil diverse andere Leute ihre Sachen noch in meinem Keller haben.



Ich hab hier nur einen Gemeinschaftskeller, aber bei einem doch etwas teureren Fahrrad ist mir das nicht ganz geheuer. Da kommt es nur rein wenn es noch nass ist.



vollmi schrieb:


> Bremsen werden völlig überbewertet.
> 
> Hast du das neu gekauft oder einfach die gebrauchten Einzelteile und nach deinen Bedürfnissen selber aufgebaut?
> 
> mfG René



Ich hab die Einzelteile alle neu gekauft (bis auf den Rahmen) und anschließend selbst aufgebaut

Verbaut sind: 
Scott Voltage Rahmen (2008) - Günstig gebraucht erstanden, sandstrahlen und lackieren lassen
Singetrack Laufräder von Poison Bikes mit Naben von cmp
Schaltung und Bremsen im Komplettpaket von Shimano Deore (Bin ich aber nicht sonderlich zufrieden damit. Möchte ich alles noch austauschen)
Dirtjumper Federgabel mit Steckachse (Modell 2009 wenn ich mich nicht irre - habe ich recht günstig originalverpackt erstanden)
cmp Flat Pedale
Lenker von Funworks (Fat Amddam) mit Vorbau von Hussefelt




Kamsi schrieb:


> die selbe kommode habe ich ^^


Die Kommode ist klasse. Eigentlich sollte da mal noch ein Fernseher rauf, aber dafür hats das Geld noch nicht gereicht, also steht das Fahrrad zum angucken da


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. Mai 2012)

War zwar nicht das beste Jahr, aber ein Trikot pro Saison muss sein.
Übrigens hinten mit Ishak beflockt, meinem persönlichen Hoffnungsträger für die nächste Saison.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2012)

Von meiner Freundin bekommen, dafür liebe ich sie noch mehr... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EIN FUCKIN FLASCHENÖFFNER, der "HSV - FOREVER AND EVER" SPIELT ... HOW COOL IS THAT ?!?! Und wenn ich eines oft verliere, dann sind es Flaschenöffner .


----------



## Olliruh (8. Mai 2012)

haha ich hab so ein ähnlichen der "Blau & weiß ein leben lang" spielt


----------



## bkeleanor (8. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Fliegt super.


----------



## painINprogress (8. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wieviel hast du hingeblättert für das Fully?



Fürs Banshee Wildcard (Ultimate Freeride  ) mussten 4.245$ aufen tisch^^



H2OTest schrieb:


> nett, kriege ich mal n bild in natura? Ich hätte ja auch noch gerne n Dirtbike bzw Bmx, aber BMX wird mir schon zu klein.
> Das ist aber nur n Dirtjump kein slopestyle oder?
> 
> Ich hätte gerne das



Klar gerne kommendes WE wirds eingefahren dann bekommts farbe^^

Also ich würd mit deinem wunsch bike lieber Slopen gehen aber einfach hinten etwas fester machen die feder und ab gehts aufen dirt ^^

*
*


----------



## H2OTest (8. Mai 2012)

naja, "wunschbike" da ich sowieso nix kann reicht auch n kleineres, würde ja auch bmx fahren, aber da passen die Dimensionen einfach nicht.


----------



## painINprogress (8. Mai 2012)

Och BMX fahrn geht eingendlich gut ab gerade in der city macht das übelst laune ^^


----------



## H2OTest (8. Mai 2012)

naja .. Wie groß bist du? wie bist du gebaut, ab 190 ist das nicht mehr so lustig ... da passen dirtbikes besser


----------



## painINprogress (8. Mai 2012)

Ok da hast du recht ab ner bestimmten größe macht n BMX keinen sinn mehr aber da reicht wie du schon sagst auch einfach n kleines Dirt ( ist ja dann fast n BMX^^)


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2012)

Xerodes schrieb:


> Verbaut sind:
> Scott Voltage Rahmen (2008) - Günstig gebraucht erstanden, sandstrahlen und lackieren lassen
> Singetrack Laufräder von Poison Bikes mit Naben von cmp
> Schaltung und Bremsen im Komplettpaket von Shimano Deore (Bin ich aber nicht sonderlich zufrieden damit. Möchte ich alles noch austauschen)
> ...



Alivio und Deore Schaltungen würd ich auch austauschen!
Unter XT kommt mir nix mehr ins Haus....



H2OTest schrieb:


> naja .. Wie groß bist du? wie bist du gebaut, ab 190 ist das nicht mehr so lustig ... da passen dirtbikes besser



Stimmt, ich wär wohl auch zu groß für die Dinger.


----------



## H2OTest (8. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Alivio und Deore Schaltungen würd ich auch austauschen!
> Unter XT kommt mir nix mehr ins Haus....
> 
> 
> ...



öhm, entweder bin ich dumm oder da gibbets n unterschied. Auf meiner Schaltung Steht Shinamo XT Deore ... (vllt hab ich mich auch verlesen)


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Mai 2012)

painINprogress schrieb:


> Fürs Banshee Wildcard (Ultimate Freeride  ) mussten 4.245$ aufen tisch^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woah woah, als ich angefangen habe war das YT play noch ein Fully mit Dirtgeometrie...aber ich seh grad auch das YT bei den Tues' einiges draufgelegt hat




B2T: Ne neue Schrankwand die mein Zimmer direkt 2meter kleiner wirken lässt^^


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> öhm, entweder bin ich dumm oder da gibbets n unterschied. Auf meiner Schaltung Steht Shinamo XT Deore ... (vllt hab ich mich auch verlesen)



Ja Deore XT ist schon richtig aber gibt auch ohne XT ^^


----------



## H2OTest (8. Mai 2012)

ahh okay


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Mai 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> War zwar nicht das beste Jahr, aber ein Trikot pro Saison muss sein.
> Übrigens hinten mit Ishak beflockt, meinem persönlichen Hoffnungsträger für die nächste Saison.
> 
> 
> ...



Die Farben passen, Liga (noch) nicht. Habs aus nem Gewinnspiel, taugt nur zur Gartenarbeit (als Ersatz für das Shirt, auf dem vorn steht "Knackig!" ... und hinten "Bahlsen - Leibniz" .. mit fast 40 Jahren macht man sich damit doch eher lächerlich^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Mai 2012)

Eigentlich ein neues Hemd.

Gnah wieso war keiner Zuhause als der Bote geklingelt hat? Und wieso gibt ers nicht bei den Nachbarn ab


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Mai 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Gnah wieso war keiner Zuhause als der Bote geklingelt hat?


Ich danke für die unbeabsichtigte Erinnerung. Der Postbote hätte heute was bringen sollen. Laut Sendungsverfolgung ist meine Sendung ins Postauto geladen worden, aber der Feierabend machte der pünktlichen Lieferung einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Naja, gute Gelegenheit, mal wieder einen Gutschein bei Amazon rauszuschlagen. Als Premiumkunde kann man mir ruhig mal den Nacken kraueln. Bissel rummotzen, Her Papa hat morgen Geburtstag und ich noch kein Geschenk in der Hand ... auch wenn ich erst am Wochenende hinfahre.
Bio von Ulli Wegner. Ich hoffe, er hatte einen Ghostwriter.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Mai 2012)

Steelseries XAI nach 2 Jahren defekt -> zurückgeschickt.

Heute angekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (8. Mai 2012)

psc 10 euro ... paar freie tage ... game of thrones buch feuer und eis nummer 2 und ein buch zum spanisch lernen


----------



## Dracun (9. Mai 2012)

Auf der RPC gekauft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Ninja Rabbid habe ich aus einer Box die 10 &#8364; gekostet hat und 16 Figuren drin waren ... xD die anderen Figuren hat mein Sohn .. xD und der mario hat 1 &#8364; gekostet .. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (9. Mai 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Gnah wieso war keiner Zuhause als der Bote geklingelt hat? Und wieso gibt ers nicht bei den Nachbarn ab


Weil er das nicht darf


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Mai 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Weil er das nicht darf



Naja sonst wurden die Pakete auch fast immer beim Nachbarn abgeben, falls keiner zuhause war.


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Mai 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Weil er das nicht darf



Sicher? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, das ließe solche Vordrucke doch reichlich absurd erscheinen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (9. Mai 2012)

Hängt von der Art der Sendung ab. Man kann immer "persönliche Zustellung" verlangen. Kostet unter Umständen mehr, aber lohnt sich bei nem teureren Inhalt evtl. doch.


----------



## orkman (9. Mai 2012)

60 tage karte fuer swtor


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Mai 2012)

Mein Geschenk für meinen Dad ist angekommen. Aber es endete mit oben abgebildeter Karte im Briefkasten.
"Ihre Sendung liegt bei Ihrem Nachbarn: Blumenladen"
Leider macht 'Nachbar' Blumenladen um 17 Uhr zu.

Also hab ich genau genommen nichts neues ;-) 

Edit: Hab meinen Vater grad angerufen, aber der war am anderen Telefon beschäftigt. Frau Mama hat die Warteschleifenunterhaltung übernommen und wir haben schon mal das Geschenk für meinen Geburtstag besprochen: Tickets für Ludovico Einaudi & Ensemble. Ich drehhhh am Rad!!!! So geil! (die Tickets hätte ich mir auch selbst gekauft, aber die Kunde vom Konzert mit Ensemble lässt den heutigen Tag wie meinen Geburtstag erscheinen.) Endlooooos glücklich!


----------



## H2OTest (9. Mai 2012)

Neue Avatarunterschrift :/


----------



## Legendary (9. Mai 2012)

Grad paar nette Sachen bestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






1x extragroßes weiches Trocknungstuch für Autolacke

2x Applikator zum Auftragen von Polituren

1x Finish Kare Versiegelung

Ich konnte mich schon wieder nicht zusammenreißen.     Bin schon auf den abartigen Glanz mit der Versiegelung gespannt.


----------



## myadictivo (10. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt fehlt nur noch noch ein weißer flaschenhalter und mein rennrad ist schön schwarz/weiß gepimpt. 
aja..und mein rad muss mal vom schrauber zurück kommen


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei davon^^


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Mai 2012)

Für deine Mitzekatze oder leben sie doch länger?


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Mai 2012)

Hehe, nix da! Das ist doch kein Frischfutter  Die sollen schon ein bissel länger leben, 3-5 Jahre


----------



## Kamsi (10. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Neue Avatarunterschrift :/



pff - ich könnte mehr aufzählen als du hast also habt dich nicht so 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8 euro saturn die komplette 7te staffel - fehlt nur noch staffel 8 - es lohnt sich zu warten bis sachen billiger werden wenn ich bedenke das andere leute teils 35 euro für die 7te staffel gezahlt haben


----------



## tear_jerker (10. Mai 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



glückwunsch zu den gerbiln, ich mag meine auch nicht mehr missen 

ein bündel spargel im bauch 4/5


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Mai 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> glückwunsch zu den gerbiln, ich mag meine auch nicht mehr missen
> 
> ein bündel spargel im bauch 4/5



Falscher Thread


----------



## Aswin2009 (10. Mai 2012)

ein jahr mehr im leben ^^


----------



## Ogil (10. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach ausfuehrlicher Beratung, Ganganalyse und dem Anprobieren diverser Modelle hab ich nun diese Schuhe am Fuss haengen. Nun noch zum regelmaessigen Laufen durchringen und ich kann hoffentlich bald behaupten, dass ich etwas Fitness neu habe...


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Mai 2012)

Bei Laufschuhen scheint die Regel zu gelten "Desto häßlicher, desto besser!".


----------



## H2OTest (11. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (11. Mai 2012)

Ein Mandat in einer andern Firma ab nächster Woche. Da werd ich Euch hier in den nächsten paar Monaten hier nicht mehr zuspammen können :S


----------



## EspCap (11. Mai 2012)

Ist das eine Band oder so, H20, oder bist du einer Motorradgang beigetreten?


----------



## H2OTest (11. Mai 2012)

Keine Band, Keine  Motorradgang, ich fande es einfach nur zu geil


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ist das eine Band oder so, H20, oder bist du einer Motorradgang beigetreten?



Seek and Destroy... er ist Metallica Fan


----------



## H2OTest (11. Mai 2012)

suchen und zerstören -> Cod


----------



## heinzelmännchen (11. Mai 2012)

Zwar nichts neues für mich, aber ein neues Geschenk für nen Kumpel^^

Der Krug ist im Internet gekauft, die Pinselei vorn ist in Eigenregie entstanden, um das Dingen etwas zu pimpen 

Zwar keine künstlerische Vollkommenheit, aber egal^^

Bild


----------



## Saji (11. Mai 2012)

Mein Archos 101 G9 Turbo 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raffzahl (11. Mai 2012)

Ich hab jetzt das neue Album von Tenacious D.


----------



## EspCap (12. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorbestellt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2012)

- Mein Muttertagsgeschenk (2 Streifenhörnchen, die sie sich in den Garten stellen kann  )
- Langärmiges Shirt
- Neue Stutzen von Nike


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. Mai 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> - Mein Muttertagsgeschenk (2 Streifenhörnchen, die sie sich in den Garten stellen kann  )



Haben Sonntags dann auch die Blumenläden geöffnet?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Haben Sonntags dann auch die Blumenläden geöffnet?



Ich denke schon, bin mir aber auch net sicher :s


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Mai 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Haben Sonntags dann auch die Blumenläden geöffnet?



Zum Muttertag auf jeden Fall, ist doch ein riesen Geschäft für die.


----------



## Konov (12. Mai 2012)

Merci Schokolade für meine Mama 

Mir fällt nix besseres ein außer Blumen... ist doch immer dasselbe. 
Im Schenken war ich noch nie besonders gut.


----------



## xynlovesit (12. Mai 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie könnte ich das denn aus Amerika kriegen


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Mai 2012)

bei amazon.com bestellen? oder umsonst an stammtischen in kneipen deiner wahl


----------



## Legendary (12. Mai 2012)

Ich bezweifle stark, dass sich Amerikaner freiwillig mit Themen wie der Eurokrise beschäftigen. Die wissen ja oft nicht einmal, dass Deutsche nicht alle Lederhosen tragen und den ganzen Tag Bier saufen.


----------



## EspCap (12. Mai 2012)

Die Kindle-Version gibt's auch bei Amazon.com -  wozu hat man ein iPad? 

http://www.amazon.com/Europa-braucht-Euro-nicht-ebook/dp/B007S3I43W/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1336837896&sr=8-3


----------



## heinzelmännchen (12. Mai 2012)

Artikel von
Amazon.de (verkauft durch Amazon EU S.a.r.L.):

 1 Diablo III (uncut) EUR 49,95
Versendet mit DHL Paket (Lieferung voraussichtlich: Montag, Mai 14, 2012).


Omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg


----------



## Legendary (12. Mai 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Die Kindle-Version gibt's auch bei Amazon.com -  wozu hat man ein iPad?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...36837896&sr=8-3



21 $ für ein E-book? Da muss ich selbst als absolut technikaffiner Mensch sagen, dass ich das leicht gestört finde.


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Mai 2012)

ich wollts nicht sagen, aber genau so seh ich das auch^^


----------



## EspCap (12. Mai 2012)

Die gedruckte Version kostet ca. [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]$30 (umgerechnet). Von daher - passt doch. Ich bin eh kein Fan von E-Books, so toll ich eInk und iPads auch finde. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ein physisches Buch ist einfach noch mal was anderes. [/font]


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Mai 2012)

das passt nicht wirklich. wenn man mal überlegt das lagerkosten, logistikkosten und materialkosten wegfallen ist das wirklich sehr teuer für ein ebook


----------



## ego1899 (12. Mai 2012)

Irgendwie widerstrebt es mir generell für "Daten", welcher Art auch immer, Geld zu bezahlen. 
Beim Ebook is das irgendwie besonders so, kann ich so gar nix mit anfangen. Ein Buch is für mich nur ein Buch wenn ich es in gebundener Form in den Händen halte. Diese Ansicht kann ich mir selbst nich ganz erklären aber is halt irgendwie so... ^^


Gerade abgeholt... Hab die 180&#8364; dafür irgendwie nich eingesehen, aber esmusste unbedingt ne neue her. Hab auch nur 140 bezahlt. Im Internet zwar schon teilweise günstiger, aber eben nich zum mitnehmen... ^^
Die Logitech G19 Spaceshuttle Steuerungselement:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. Mai 2012)

Ist ja auch ein nagelneues Buch (bzw. eines, das noch nicht mal rausgekommen ist) mit 500 Seiten. 
Das erste Sarrazin-Buch kostet mittlerweile nur noch 12 Euro als Kindle-Version. 
Von der Vorstellung, dass bei einer eBook-Version alle Kosten die wirklich wegfallen im Preis auch gestrichen werden, konnte man sich ja schon länger verabschieden.



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Irgendwie widerstrebt es mir generell für "Daten", welcher Art auch immer, Geld zu bezahlen.[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] [/font]




Weswegen du deine Filme/Serien/Musik auf optischen Datenträgern kaufst... hoffe ich mal 
Geistiges Eigentum und so. "Geld für Daten" ist schon in Ordnung, aber bei Büchern ist es mir einfach lieber, was 'richtiges' in der Hand zu haben.


----------



## Legendary (12. Mai 2012)

Das Problem was ich zusätzlich sehe...was passiert denn wenn der Kindle kaputt geht? Hat man dann überhaupt ein Recht darauf, sich das E-Book nochmal zu laden oder muss man dafür nochmal berappen?


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Mai 2012)

nicht unbedingt. gerade ebooks haben ja gezeigt das bei kleineren preisen die leute öfter zu greifen und das sogar beim größten schund. bestes beispiel ist doch amanda hocking. die vertreibt ihren vampirschund auschließlich als ebook und das für max 6 dollar das stück und ist dadurch bestsellerautorin geworden..
ich bin sicher das funktioniert sogar noch besser bei polarisierenden ausdünstungen von herrn sarazin


----------



## EspCap (12. Mai 2012)

Du hast das erste Buch nicht gelesen, oder?


----------



## myadictivo (12. Mai 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Artikel von
> Amazon.de (verkauft durch Amazon EU S.a.r.L.):
> 
> 1 Diablo III (uncut) EUR 49,95
> ...



heute bestätigung bekommen, dass der laden wo ich die CE vorbestellt hab wohl 11 stück reinbekommt. leider an anderer stelle auch erfahren, dass die selbe ladenkette andernorts nichtmal vorbestellungen abdecken kann.
ich glaub die nächsten 2 tage werden der horror


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Mai 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Du hast das erste Buch nicht gelesen, oder?



muss ich das denn um zu sagen das das buch polarisierend ist? und auch am titel das zweiten buches kann ich dir sagen das es polarisieren soll


----------



## EspCap (12. Mai 2012)

Nö, polarisierend ist es auf jeden Fall. "Ausdünstungen" war aber eher etwas wertend


----------



## Legendary (13. Mai 2012)

Immer war ich mir zu geizig...aber jetzt hab ichs doch endlich gewagt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egooz (14. Mai 2012)

Ordentlich Grippe und ne Mittelohrentzündung. 


Ansonsten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der ist zwar grad erst auf dem Weg von Los Angeles zu mir, aber ich poste ihn trotzdem:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Traum-Sneaker von DC. 
Vor 1,5 Jahren hab ich mir den schonmal importiert und sämtliche Sneaker-Shops in EU erzählten mir damals, dass sie den nie reinbekommen würden.
Nun ist er doch für EU rausgekommen und in ganz komischen Farben selbst im EMP zu finden, naja...meiner ist schöner. 

Ich nähere mich somit der "40 Sneaker" Marke und meine Einkaufsliste wird nicht unbedingt kürzer.


Mein neuer Tabakbeutel, wo ich neben dem Drehstoff auch meine Filter, Papers, Zippo etc. unterkriege und somit nicht in jeder einzelnen Tasche was suchen muss.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Mai 2012)

grad diablo 3 bei media markt gekauft (und ängstlich meiner freundin gebeichtet. _she is not amused)_


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> grad diablo 3 bei media markt gekauft (und ängstlich meiner freundin gebeichtet. _she is not amused)_



Weil sie denkt du zockst die nächsten Wochen nur noch oder weil sie Schiss vor dem Spiel hat?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Mai 2012)

Meine Freundin hatte mich auch letzten gefragt "Sagmal du spielst doch nicht dieses Diablo-Dingens oder ?"


----------



## bemuehung (14. Mai 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> grad diablo 3 bei media markt gekauft (und ängstlich meiner freundin gebeichtet. _she is not amused)_



gibbet heute schon ?

habs bei Amazon bestellt und noch nich da , trotz Premium Account 

wurde aber Samstag versandt

fucking DHL


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann nebenan im saturn noch dan brown symbol für 2,99 mitgenommen O.o


----------



## Davatar (14. Mai 2012)

NE WEISSE SCHACHTEL O_O

Edit: Oh...hab meinen 5000sten Post hiermit verschwendet


----------



## Kamsi (14. Mai 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alexanderplatz ?

jedenfalls gz zur ce 

bei mir ist es die standart version


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Mai 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> 5000sten Post



Darauf stoße ich an ... mit dem, was ich Neues habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwölfer-Palette aus einem Gewinnspiel. Und auch noch beim Nachbarn gegenüber abgegeben - das ist besser, als selber kaufen und schleppen.
Perfekt, nachdem der Tag mit einem Glas Sekt anfing.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Mai 2012)

die cola marke kenn ich garnicht wie schmeckt die ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> die cola marke kenn ich garnicht wie schmeckt die ?



Captain Morgan ist Rum, also Rum-Cola 

Wehe jetzt kommt ne "you don't say" meme


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> alexanderplatz ?


gamestop gesundbrunnen.

die mediamärkte/saturn wollten keine vorbestellung annehmen, weil sie nich wussten wieviele sie bekommen


----------



## Kamsi (14. Mai 2012)

wegen buch im saturn ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> die cola marke kenn ich garnicht wie schmeckt die ?


Wie Sh1k4ri schrieb, das ist ein Rum. Je nach Sorte auch bartauglich. Analog Jack Daniels oder Jim Beam bei den Whiskys.
Aber um dennoch die Frage nach dem Geschmack zu beantworten: gut gekühlt ein echtes Leckerli, bei 10% Alkoholgehalt jedoch nur bedingt als Erfrischungsgetränk zu gebrauchen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wegen buch im saturn ^^


ja war dann nachm abholen halt nochmal gucken, ob die noch welche für 66,- da haben wie der saturn am kudamm. da hab ich das buch liegen sehn^^


----------



## Beckenblockade (14. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aw yea


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Weil sie denkt du zockst die nächsten Wochen nur noch oder weil sie Schiss vor dem Spiel hat?



weil ich mich geweigert hatte meiner mutter für 40 euro nen blumenstrauß am muttertag zukommen zulassen mit der begründung das ich für sowas kein geld habe und nun diablo geholt habe. ich seh es aber nicht ein für 40 € nen vergänglichen blumenstauß zu schenken wenn ich an pfingsten eh daheim bin und ihr persönlich ein geschenk geben kann für b-day und muttertag zusammen(sie hatte am freitag davor burzeltag)


----------



## Human Ashes (14. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



uhm... beim bestellen der neuen Saiten dachte ich mir, warum nicht mal in Farbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Mai 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> weil ich mich geweigert hatte meiner mutter für 40 euro nen blumenstrauß am muttertag zukommen zulassen


Ich habe meine Mutter nicht beglückwünscht (war schließlich selbstgemachtes Elend ;-) ), sondern _gedankt_ zu Muttertag. Davon war sie auch reichlich gerührt. Wenn man das, was man sagt, ehrlich meint, kann es durchaus einen Blumenstrauß toppen.


----------



## Reflox (14. Mai 2012)

- Lost Staffel 2
-Risen 2
-Portal 2
-Company of Heroes
-MW3 DLC collection


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Mai 2012)

Human schrieb:


> warum nicht mal in Farbe


Sieht wirklich cool aus! Dagegen sind meine roten Tonabnehmer echt fade.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Human Ashes (14. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich cool aus! Dagegen sind meine roten Tonabnehmer echt fade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh uhm, rote Tonabnehmer sehen bestimmt auch genial aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Mai 2012)

Geht so. Die farbigen Saiten gefallen mir besser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Meine erste. Werde ich mich wohl nie von trennen, obwohl ich nur die Les Paul (Epi) spiele.)


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2012)

Hab da auch was neues.... ein paar Schrammen am Bein wegen irgendwelchen nervigen Büschen und Ästen vonner Biketour.

Aber war wie immer GEIL, need more trails!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Mai 2012)

Der echte Biker hat halt Panthenolspray im Flaschenhalter ;-)

(man möge mich nicht ernst nehmen)


----------



## Nasty11 (14. Mai 2012)

Ich hab heut meine Standartversion von Diablo III bekommen und mein neues Schlafzimmer... was ich aufgrund des Spiels wohl erst übermorgen richtig testen kann .

GreetZ Nasty1


----------



## Ol@f (14. Mai 2012)

Human schrieb:


> [Bassbild]
> uhm... beim bestellen der neuen Saiten dachte ich mir, warum nicht mal in Farbe


Blöd wirds, wenn die Farben abnutzen, dann klingen die Saiten meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr so toll.


----------



## Human Ashes (14. Mai 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Blöd wirds, wenn die Farben abnutzen, dann klingen die Saiten meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr so toll.



Uhm... also ich hab extra die teuersten genommen weil die Bewertungen bei denen sehr gut waren... und es wurde auch geschrieben, dass diese auch noch bei abgenutzen Farben sehr gut klingen...


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Mai 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> klingen die Saiten meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr so toll.



Nennt man Vintage-Sound. Passt schon. Andere kaufen sich dafür extra Röhrenverstärker.  
Ich hab mal einen Bass für 50 DM auf dem Flohmarkt gekauft. ALLES fotografiert, jede Macke und bin ihn für 400 bei eBay losgeworden. Halt ein Teil mit 'Geschichte', 'jede Macke erzählt ihre eigene Story'. Njam, war die Anzahlung für die Les Paul ;-)


----------



## tonygt (14. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Der echte Biker hat halt Panthenolspray im Flaschenhalter ;-)
> 
> (man möge mich nicht ernst nehmen)



Den echten Biker erkennt man an den Punkt und Schrammenartigen Narben an den Beinen


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Den echten Biker erkennt man an den Punkt und Schrammenartigen Narben an den Beinen



^^

Nen Flaschenhalter hab ich nicht mal momentan.


----------



## Alux (14. Mai 2012)

Keine Hausstauballergie mehr  außerdem




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Mai 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> außerdem..



Pff, bin komplett fixiert auf das letzte Bild. Heißhunger auf Schoki. Supermarkt hat zwar noch offen, aber ich hatte vorhin zwei Drinks (Captain Morgen Cola aus einem Gewinnspiel. 10% Alk). Nüchtern fühlen/nüchtern sein sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge. Letzteres kann ich nicht mehr sein. Auto und Fahrrad fallen also aus (nennt mich scheiß Spießer, ich nehms als Gütesiegel)
Aber zum Glück ist der Bahnsteig mit Fressautomaten nur drei Minuten entfernt.
Gleich habe ich was Neues:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merianna (15. Mai 2012)

Seit Freitag ne Zusage für nen Ausbildungsplatz ab 1.8


----------



## Perkone (15. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ma gespannt wie sich das Teil in BF3 schlägt 

Edith: Is der Arbeitsplatz inner Firma, nich wundern warum der Tisch so aussieht x)


----------



## vollmi (15. Mai 2012)

Angebot als Projektleitender Programmierer und Softwareentwickler in Energietechnik bei einer Firma auf Island. 

Hab mich aber noch nicht entschieden ob ich annehme. Wäre von der Branche her interessant. Verkehrstechnik hängt mir langsam zum Hals raus.
Aber etwas geringerer Verdienst und Auswandern. Wobei Island ja schon eines meiner Lieblingsländer in der Ferne ist.

mfG René


----------



## Kamsi (15. Mai 2012)

tsw open beta weekend zugang - mal schauen wie es ist


----------



## orkman (15. Mai 2012)

Nackenschmerzen und maokai als champ in LOL und dazu nen skin fuer ihn


----------



## Olliruh (15. Mai 2012)

lmaokai


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Clepto-Pulli und...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painINprogress (15. Mai 2012)

Ein neues Channel design für den YouTube LP Channel und eine neue Folge ^^

Schau mich an 


Ach ja und nen Kreuzbandriss den brauch ich aber nicht...


----------



## H2OTest (15. Mai 2012)

painINprogress schrieb:


> Ein neues Channel design für den YouTube LP Channel und eine neue Folge ^^
> 
> Schau mich an
> 
> ...



wilkommn in der familie ...


----------



## Jordin (16. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ne kann sich nur noch um Minuten handeln ...


----------



## Potpotom (16. Mai 2012)

Geht doch, bei mir stand da was von 1500h... Eintausend-Fünfhundert... cO


----------



## Manowar (16. Mai 2012)

Jordin schrieb:


> Ja ne kann sich nur noch um Minuten handeln ...



Wenns denn dann auch direkt funktioniert..
Installation -> blabla kann nicht gefunden werden.
Der Downloader steigt wieder bei freundlichen 4gb ein.
Der Ordner hatte aber 7,6gb
Also wieder geschlossen und geöffnet -> fängt bei freundlichen 120mb wieder an.

Hab gejubelt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wenns denn dann auch direkt funktioniert..
> Installation -> blabla kann nicht gefunden werden.
> Der Downloader steigt wieder bei freundlichen 4gb ein.
> Der Ordner hatte aber 7,6gb
> ...



/same hier. allerdings erst, nachdem ich das Spiel 4 Mal runtergeladen hatte


----------



## Manowar (16. Mai 2012)

Mach mir Mut..


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2012)

Leute .. immer wieder drauf hinzuweisen, dass Grundsatzdiskussionen in die jeweiligen Threads und Unter-Foren gehören, statt in die "Spiele"-Sammelthreads, ist wirklich anstrengend. 

Aber wenn wir schon beim Diablo-Thema sind ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raema (16. Mai 2012)

Musste das Spiel gestern abend auch 2 mal runterladen. Beim ersten mal, es war glaube ich fertig und hats Fenster geschlossen, aber keinen Installer gestartet. Beim neustarten des Downloaders hat er dann wieder bei 0 angefangen und alles nochmal runtergeladen. Bei 7.6GB hing er dann erstmal ne weile, er hat auch angezeigt "Download finished" als ich den Downloader geschlossen habe war aber eine Datei noch nicht fertig "übersetzt". Die hieß immernoch "Tome 2.mpq.part", also nochmal downloader angeschmissen und alles checken lassen, was relativ lange gedauert hat. Die ganze Installation mit Download hat ca 4 Stunden bei mir gedauert ...


@topic:

2 neue Bücher:
Modern Operating Systems, Tanenbaum
Algorithmen - Eine Einführung, Cormen et al.


----------



## Alux (17. Mai 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Leute .. immer wieder drauf hinzuweisen, dass Grundsatzdiskussionen in die jeweiligen Threads und Unter-Foren gehören, statt in die "Spiele"-Sammelthreads, ist wirklich anstrengend.
> 
> Aber wenn wir schon beim Diablo-Thema sind ...



Mama warum hat er 2 davon?


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Mai 2012)

Wahrscheinlich eine die er aufmacht und die andere die er hinstellt und eingeschweißt und unausgepackt lässt


----------



## Kamsi (17. Mai 2012)

das sind die d3 ce fürs buffed playtime gewinnspiel ^^


----------



## ZAM (18. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das sind die d3 ce fürs buffed playtime gewinnspiel ^^



Nein. Das sind Private ^^ Eine für mich, eine für Ebay .. *g* Nein letzteres ist für Xashija.


----------



## orkman (19. Mai 2012)

ich hab auch meine CE von d3 bekommen ...
zudem noch Buch 3 und 4 von Game of Thrones das lied von eis und feuer


----------



## tonygt (19. Mai 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> ich hab auch meine CE von d3 bekommen ...
> zudem noch Buch 3 und 4 von Game of Thrones das lied von eis und feuer



Am 3ten bin ich auch grad dann und es ist echt spannend. War also ein guter kauf ^^


----------



## Tikume (19. Mai 2012)

Grundausstattung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (19. Mai 2012)

ist das einer von diesen robotern als kuscheltier ?


----------



## Maladin (19. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Dalek ist garnicht notwendig. Tablet und Photobearbeitung - das ist die Männerspielzeug Grundausstattung!


----------



## Ogil (19. Mai 2012)

Dann mal uns einen Dalek! Sofort! Sonst "Exterminate!"...

Neu hab ich gleich: Eine leere Abstellkammer (nachdem ich den ganzen Muell zum Recycling-Center gefahren habe) und kurz darauf einen vollen Kuehlschrank/Vorratsschrank (nach dem Wochenend-Grosseinkauf).


----------



## Maladin (19. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Ogil "Dalek Exterminates The Night"


----------



## painschkes (19. Mai 2012)

_Wenn alles seinen gang geht : 

- Ein neuer Rechner...endlich._


----------



## win3ermute (19. Mai 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Grundausstattung.



AWWWWWW! Will auch! Werde mir wohl das "Adipose Stress Toy" und eine Tardis-Kaffeetasse bestellen !

Edit:


Kamsi schrieb:


> ist das einer von diesen robotern als kuscheltier ?



Das sind nicht "diese Roboter", das sind Daleks! EXTEEERRMINAAAAAATE!
It's so plushy I wanna die!


----------



## Tikume (19. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> AWWWWWW! Will auch! Werde mir wohl das "Adipose Stress Toy" und eine Tardis-Kaffeetasse bestellen !



Adipose!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DzE7-G8yti8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wZ1ls2USwxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orkman (19. Mai 2012)

psc 10 euro ... mal sehen was ich davon einkauf


----------



## Xiin (19. Mai 2012)

http://www.elevenparis.com/en/t-shirts-moustache/13473-magnum-v-neck.html
und das gleiche mit Lagerfeld, 2 gestreifte shirts (für nur 20euro/stk), 3 adidas shirts fürs fitness-studio, diablo 3, MW2.


----------



## Jordin (20. Mai 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Grundausstattung.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Wohooo! Neeeeed 

Macht die Box was? Wegen dem Kabel.


----------



## win3ermute (20. Mai 2012)

Jordin schrieb:


> Macht die Box was? Wegen dem Kabel.



Tardis-Krach macht die - und ist außerdem ein USB-HUB. Muß man einfach haben .


----------



## Kamsi (20. Mai 2012)

was ist den an dr who so gut ?

ich habe mal die paar folgen gesehen die auf pro7 liefen vor ein paar jahren aber so grossartig waren die nicht ?


----------



## Elda (20. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (21. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was ist den an dr who so gut ?



Weil alles möglich ist. Alles! 
A neverendig story.


----------



## H2OTest (21. Mai 2012)

Indesign cs6


----------



## Kamsi (21. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Saturn 1,99 €




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusammen fürn 10 Euro bei weltbild wühltisch


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Mai 2012)

Da ich noch neu bin hat sich in den letzten Wochen einiges angesammelt.
-Bf3 (Xbox360) + Xbox Live Gold Mitgliedschaft zum Online zocken
-Deus Ex: Human Revolution
-Prototype 2
-Brusttattoo
-Cheapmonday Hose
-Supremebeeing Jacke
-3x V-Auschnitt Tshirts
-New Era Cap
-Mair 1 Festivalticket
-Bizzy Montana Gift Releasepartyticket
-Diverse Bandshirts
-Kleinkram


----------



## Jordin (22. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich bin so schwach 

Verdammter Gruppenzwang.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2012)

Klärt mich auf, was ist an dem Panemkram so toll, ist ja voll der Hype?


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Mai 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Klärt mich auf, was ist an dem Panemkram so toll, ist ja voll der Hype?



Garnichts. Runningman war besser.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2012)

Kannste genau so fragen, was an Twillight und Harry Potter so toll ist. 

Ich durfte (musste) mir "The Hunger Games" im Kino ansehen, so schlecht ist der nicht (besser als Twillight allemal), trotzdem isses nicht mein Fall.

B2T:

- neue Frisur
- Hemd
- Clepto-Shirt


----------



## EspCap (22. Mai 2012)

Den Mortimer und das neue Sarrazin-Buch. Und noch ein kariertes Moleskine. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (22. Mai 2012)

neue frisur ... sehr kurz , und ein komisches insekt das durch mein fenster geflogen ist ... gott sei dank konnt ichs rausjagen ... ich war schwer bewaffnet mit ner fliegenklatsche xD


----------



## painschkes (22. Mai 2012)

_Endlich nen neuen Rechner...endlich mal wieder zocken..und hoffentlich ne weile mit maximalen Details ;-)_


----------



## Magogan (23. Mai 2012)

Meine eigene Sauna ... und das kostenlos, nur durch Sonnenenergie ... einfach Auto parken, nach ner Stunde wiederkommen und schon ist es angenehm warm  So spare ich mir teure Saunabesuche 

Achja, und den Film _Kindsköpfe_ habe ich noch gekauft 



painschkes schrieb:


> _Endlich nen neuen Rechner...endlich mal wieder zocken..und hoffentlich ne weile mit maximalen Details ;-)_


Ich habe gehört, dass Aufrüsten billiger sein soll - zumal du ja dann Windows nicht nochmal neu kaufen musst (was du bei einem kompletten Rechner ja mitbezahlst) - und DVD-Laufwerke, Festplatten, usw. kann man auch wiederverwenden ...


----------



## Ellesmere (23. Mai 2012)

Sitzte da auch nackt drin und machst Aufgüsse auf dem Amaturenbrett?!  

btt:
Hühnerutensilien- so nen Gtränkedings und Futterdings^^


----------



## painschkes (23. Mai 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, dass Aufrüsten billiger sein soll - zumal du ja dann Windows nicht nochmal neu kaufen musst (was du bei einem kompletten Rechner ja mitbezahlst) - und DVD-Laufwerke, Festplatten, usw. kann man auch wiederverwenden ...



_Hab vorher mit einem Laptop gessesen - da gehts schlecht mitm Aufrüsten ;-)

Rechner ist selbst zusammengestellt - nix mit Windows und Teile übernehmen._

_Bin aber gut zufrieden mit der Zusammenstellung._


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Mai 2012)

Einen neuen Haarschnitt...mehr schlecht als recht geworden :x

So eine Mischung aus zu lang für kurz und zu kurz für lang ._____.


----------



## Saji (23. Mai 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Einen neuen Haarschnitt...mehr schlecht als recht geworden :x
> 
> So eine Mischung aus zu lang für kurz und zu kurz für lang ._____.



Mit Spritzen im Kopf wäre dir das nicht passiert! 

Neu: PC Games Extended, Stange Gauloises, RedBull.


----------



## Aun (24. Mai 2012)

neu: GR future soldier (ich liebe diesen shit)
"vorgestern": zapfanlage für 50 liter fass pils


----------



## JokerofDarkness (24. Mai 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ...  so schlecht ist der nicht (besser als Twillight allemal) ....


Das wiederum ist keine Kunst.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Mai 2012)

Darius, neuer Champ in LoL.
Alter...wenn man ihn spielen kann, ist er ... sehr sehr sehr sehr böse.

Bin echt froh mal ein neuer Champ der mir liegt, Hecarim und Varus waren so gar nicht meins.


----------



## orkman (24. Mai 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Darius, neuer Champ in LoL.




 ich auch ... nur noch net getestet ... zudem noch eine psc 20 euro -ahja und mindestens 6 mal gestochen worden von kleinen mistviechern... wie kann ich die nur vergessen ... jucken wie sau


----------



## painINprogress (24. Mai 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Darius, neuer Champ in LoL.



Me too ^^ Geht ab der Gute!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Mai 2012)

painINprogress schrieb:


> Me too ^^ Geht ab der Gute!



Ohja ;D


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Mai 2012)

Wenn man ihn spielen kann? Lächerlich^^. Er ist so stark op, da braucht man wirklich keinen Skill. Im vorletzten Spiel hat der gegnerische nen Pentakill gemacht. Ist auch wirklich nicht schwer, mit einem Champion der slowt, Gegner hooken kann, einen wahnsinns Autoattackdmg hat, alle 1,5 sek. einen Zusatzschlag mit mehr als 1,2k macht und eine Ultimate, die keinen Cooldown hat, mittlere range hat und einem AP Carry die Hälfte der HP abzieht.


----------



## painschkes (24. Mai 2012)

_@Topic : 

Endlich meinen neuen Rechner und passend dazu Battlefield 3. :-)_


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Mai 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wenn man ihn spielen kann? Lächerlich^^. Er ist so stark op, da braucht man wirklich keinen Skill. Im vorletzten Spiel hat der gegnerische nen Pentakill gemacht. Ist auch wirklich nicht schwer, mit einem Champion der slowt, Gegner hooken kann, einen wahnsinns Autoattackdmg hat, alle 1,5 sek. einen Zusatzschlag mit mehr als 1,2k macht und eine Ultimate, die keinen Cooldown hat, mittlere range hat und einem AP Carry die Hälfte der HP abzieht.



Ich hab lange gezögert ob ich ihn kaufen soll da 6300 viel sind, und ich heute bestimmt 10x gegen/mit ihm gespielt hab und das war bis auf einen Spieler sehr fragwürdig.
Welcher Zusatzschlag?, Die Ulti hat Cd?!, der Autoattackdmg ist nicht höher als von anderen Champs je nach Build.

Btw woher die Zahlen?  Mein Autohit mach so 600-700 Crit und Q macht auch keine 1,2k.



Aber gut ist ja alles immer Op, kennt man ja.


----------



## Xidish (24. Mai 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> Endlich meinen neuen Rechner und passend dazu Battlefield 3. :-)[/i]


noch 'nen neuen Rechner? 
Gab's den nicht schon neulich (auch hier gepostet)?

Na dann <3lichen Glückwunsch!

@ Topic

Ich habe jeden Tag 'ne neue Hautfarbe.
Menschen fragen mich schon, ob ich im Urlaub war.


----------



## painschkes (24. Mai 2012)

_Da hatte ich gesagt "hoffentlich bald einen neuen Rechner" :-)

Nu ist er da :-)

i5 3570K,8GB,GTX670 usw.

Passt _


----------



## Xidish (24. Mai 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Da hatte ich gesagt "hoffentlich bald einen neuen Rechner" :-)_


-> vor 2 Tagen


painschkes schrieb:


> _Endlich nen neuen Rechner...endlich mal wieder zocken..und hoffentlich ne weile mit maximalen Details ;-)_


daher meine ironische Frage ...  ^^


----------



## painschkes (25. Mai 2012)

_Ja, da war die Bestellung aufgegeben - nu ist er dann da :-)_


----------



## LarsW (25. Mai 2012)

Ein Graufilter Set!


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Mai 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich hab lange gezögert ob ich ihn kaufen soll da 6300 viel sind, und ich heute bestimmt 10x gegen/mit ihm gespielt hab und das war bis auf einen Spieler sehr fragwürdig.
> Welcher Zusatzschlag?, Die Ulti hat Cd?!, der Autoattackdmg ist nicht höher als von anderen Champs je nach Build.
> 
> Btw woher die Zahlen?  Mein Autohit mach so 600-700 Crit und Q macht auch keine 1,2k.
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OF7xk0Krz_Y&feature=g-all-u
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aem_yK5wPtw&feature=relmfu

Jetzt aber genug in dem Thread hier.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Mai 2012)

Hat sich eh erledigt hatte full dmg build und 2k crits 
Bin jetzt auch ruhig was lol angeht.

@Topic.

Grillgut für später=)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Mai 2012)

Noch ne Katze, die Dame ist auch schon älter...hab jetzt ein Seniorenheim für Katzen hier !


----------



## EspCap (25. Mai 2012)

3 neue Jeans... nachdem ich vorher 2 Stunden erfolglos durch den Peek gelaufen bin und nichts gefunden habe (34 geht der Knopf nicht zu (bei einem BMI von 22), 36 ist viel zu weit - WTF?)
Es ist wirklich schwer, noch Jeans zu finden, die keine Löcher und Flecken "by design" haben. Bin ich der einzige, der das grauenhaft findet?


----------



## Morvkeem (25. Mai 2012)

Ein neues Headset: G930 von Logitech.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach Hammer Teil.

Zum Thema League of Legends: Darius mit Skin. Auch Hammer Teil.

Zum Schluss noch: Bald ein Abitur


----------



## Jawul (26. Mai 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> 3 neue Jeans... nachdem ich vorher 2 Stunden erfolglos durch den Peek gelaufen bin und nichts gefunden habe (34 geht der Knopf nicht zu (bei einem BMI von 22), 36 ist viel zu weit - WTF?)
> Es ist wirklich schwer, noch Jeans zu finden, die keine Löcher und Flecken "by design" haben. Bin ich der einzige, der das grauenhaft findet?



Dir ist klar das nen BMI nichts über einen Körperbau aussagt oder ?


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (26. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Mai 2012)

Last Actions Heros, von Crystal F & Partisan (Ruffiction Prod.)
So ein geiles Album *__*


----------



## EspCap (26. Mai 2012)

Jawul schrieb:


> Dir ist klar das nen BMI nichts über einen Körperbau aussagt oder ?



Dann musst du mir einfach glauben, dass ich nicht das Problem bin


----------



## aufgeraucht (26. Mai 2012)

Jawul schrieb:


> Dir ist klar das nen BMI nichts über einen Körperbau aussagt oder ?


Ich denke, EspCap wollte damit nur sagen, dass er absolut normalgewichtig ist (schätzungsweise 65-70kg?). Nicht dick nicht dürr und dennoch in keine Hose passt.
Und gebärfreudige Becken oder auch schmale Taille und monströser Hintern sind bei Männern ja eher selten das Problem.


----------



## EspCap (26. Mai 2012)

Nope, 83 kg. Bin aber auch 194 
Und ja, das wollte ich damit aussagen. Wieso gibt es keine Zwischengröße 35 mehr? War aber nur bei Peek der Fall. Im Laden daneben hab ich dann wie gesagt doch 3 Hosen gefunden. Von den gleichen Marken, die mir bei Peek in keiner Größe gepasst haben... warum auch immer O_o


----------



## Saji (27. Mai 2012)

Vorhin bestellt:

CnMemory Spaceloop 2 Bay



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1x Seagate Barracuda SATA 600 (500GB, 7200U/Min) (nur eine, die zweite gibt's von einem Freund)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ein bisschen Netzwerkkabelei. NAS-Server Marke Eigenbau.


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Mai 2012)

Civ 5 GOTY-Edition für 5,97€ via Amazon


----------



## zoizz (27. Mai 2012)

Meine erste etwas teurere Maus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



i like


----------



## iShock (27. Mai 2012)

neue Schuhe 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (27. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon das zweite Setup


----------



## Aun (27. Mai 2012)

ald ob die usa das dritte pedal is/kennen ^^ call me later



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gz:europäischer fahrschüler


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Mai 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Schon das zweite Setup



Für den PC oder eine Konsole? Und für welches Game?


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (28. Mai 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Für den PC oder eine Konsole? Und für welches Game?



Für Battlefield 3 natürlich


----------



## MasterXoX (28. Mai 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Für den PC oder eine Konsole? Und für welches Game?



Genau für Battlefield 

Ne das ist hauptsächlich für rFactor aufm PC


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> [...]
> Schon das zweite Setup



Wenn ich mehr Platz in meiner Bude hätte und das entsprechende Kleingeld würde ich mir auch so einen richtigen Rennsimulator aufbauen


----------



## Saji (28. Mai 2012)

Eine 9mm... Frisur! Endlich mal wieder kurze Haare, yay!


----------



## iShock (28. Mai 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Eine 9mm... Frisur! Endlich mal wieder kurze Haare, yay!



me 2 



und dann hab ich noch neue Musik


Raunchy - Wasteland Discotheque
Raunchy - Death Pop Romance
Raunchy - A Discord Electric


^-^


----------



## schneemaus (29. Mai 2012)

Schon seit letzten Sonntag (also vorgestern vor ner Woche):

Selbst einen RTH bestellen für nen Einsatz und mit denen zusammenarbeiten - check 

Und was ich wirklich neu habe, also materiell, is n ordentliches Stethoskop.


----------



## Ellesmere (29. Mai 2012)

5 Hühner


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. Mai 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nope, 83 kg. Bin aber auch 194
> Und ja, das wollte ich damit aussagen. Wieso gibt es keine Zwischengröße 35 mehr? War aber nur bei Peek der Fall. Im Laden daneben hab ich dann wie gesagt doch 3 Hosen gefunden. Von den gleichen Marken, die mir bei Peek in keiner Größe gepasst haben... warum auch immer O_o



Das kenne ich gut, Gr. 34 kann passen oder auch nicht, 36 ist meistens zu groß, kann aber ebenfalls passen - deswegen hab ich mittlerweile auch ne nette kleine Gürtelsammlung 
So ne "echte" internationale Vereinheitlichung der Größen und Maße wäre schon was dolles...generell bei Mode aber!


----------



## Saji (29. Mai 2012)

Eine neue Feld- und Wiesenuhr. Nichts weltbewegendes, aber mir gefiel sie supergut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (29. Mai 2012)

8 monster energy drinks , 1 rockstar energy drink , 20 euro psc....2-3 neue lol skins


----------



## Kamsi (29. Mai 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Eine neue Feld- und Wiesenuhr. Nichts weltbewegendes, aber mir gefiel sie supergut.



die selbe uhr hatte ich als jugendlicher vor 15 jahren ^^


zum thema passend

rückenaua weil wetterumschwung


----------



## Saftschubsenschubser (30. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gottgleich! Da rutscht der Tonarm meines Plattenspielers in nächster Zeit wohl regelmäßig drüber 

Grüße


----------



## Alux (30. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grad über Amazon UK bestellt.


----------



## Magogan (31. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.severin.de/Kueche/Suesse-Leckereien/Popcorn-Automaten/Popcorn-automat-PC-3751


----------



## Legendary (31. Mai 2012)

Taugt der Scheißhauskasten was? Will auch ne günstige Popcornmaschine aber ich trau Severin als Firma nicht.


----------



## Tilbie (31. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (31. Mai 2012)

Saints Row The third und alle K.I.Z. Alben :3


----------



## Shaxul (31. Mai 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch, du hast soeben ein paar der besten PC-Spiele der letzten Jahre erworben


----------



## Saji (31. Mai 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Psychonauts? *_* Das Spiel such ich seit Monaten zwischen meinem Boxen und find's einfach nicht mehr! :< Ich glaub ich muss zuschlagen. 

---

b2t: Hab mir heute einen lustigen Angry Birds USB Stick gekauft. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch das schicke Ding hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht aber morgen zurück an den Media Markt weil im Display Dreck sitzt. o_O

Und noch einen Zigarettenstopfer von Zig-Zag. Geht morgen aber auch zurück, da das Ding, egal wie ich es mache, die Hülsen nicht vernünftig stopft.

Edit: Saints Row The Third für 10.19Euro bei Steam und nun auch das Humble Indie Bundle.


----------



## Magogan (1. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Taugt der Scheißhauskasten was? Will auch ne günstige Popcornmaschine aber ich trau Severin als Firma nicht.


Er ist relativ laut, aber es kommt Popcorn raus - nur kann man das Popcorn nicht mit Zucker oder Salz oder was auch immer da reintun, sondern nur den Mais. Folglich hat man dann ungezuckertes/ungesalzenes Popcorn. Naja, und er bläst einiges an Maiskörnern raus, die noch nicht zu Popcorn geworden sind ... Naja, un ein paar von den Körnern sind bei mir ein der Schüssel zu Popcorn geworden und so sind ein paar Teile vom Popcorn auf dem Boden gelandet ...

Also billige Popcornmaschinen sind irgendwie alle bissl blöd ... Hatte ne andere, da konnte man nur ganz viel Popcorn machen, weil sonst die Hälfte angebrannt wäre - und da habe ich mich immer verbrannt, weil ich die komplette heiße Popcornmaschine umgedrehen musste - meine Mutter hat es aber hinbekommen ... http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000NJS0MS/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00 <- die da ... das wird aber lustig, wenn du den Zucker wieder rausbekommen willst ...


----------



## Manoroth (1. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Taugt der Scheißhauskasten was? Will auch ne günstige Popcornmaschine aber ich trau Severin als Firma nicht.



leg dir ne mikrowelle zu und so popcorn dinger für die. sind relativ günstig, gehen schnell (für ca 2 min rein schmeissen und fertig) und sind beinahe wie die im kino *.*

der einzige minus punkt sind die papier dinger in denen die sind, da sie etwas den geschmack verfälschen aber wen du das gleich in ne glas oder so schüssel um füllst ist auch das kein problem mehr


----------



## Human Ashes (1. Juni 2012)

gerade per Post angekommen... hab jetzt fast einen Monat darauf gewartet... hach so wundervoll ^-^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (1. Juni 2012)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, du hast soeben ein paar der besten PC-Spiele der letzten Jahre erworben



Danke, jetzt muss ich nur noch die Zeit finden sie zu spielen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juni 2012)

Da meine Amazon Bestellung zu spät kam , wurde noch ein extra xbox360 Spiel beigelegt, yeah !


----------



## Magogan (1. Juni 2012)

Ich habe gestern noch die Bluray "Happy Feet" gekauft ... allerdings wird sie von meinem Laufwerk nicht erkannt ... (Wenn ihr mir dabei helfen könntet, wäre es toll, habs mal ins Technik-Forum geschrieben ...)


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich alles angekommen und Ersteindruck SEHR GEIL 
Also die Schoner sind schonmal super bequem..... hab ja auch genug Geld bezahlt für die Sicherheit beim Biken. 

Und die Brille mit 3 Austauschbaren Gläsern passt ebenfalls perfekt an meine Birne. Für alle Lichtverhältnisse die perfekte Sicht.
Achja und 3 Jahre Garantie auf alle Produkte... ROSE hats einfach drauf 


Der Tag ist gerettet!


----------



## Tilbie (1. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grade angekommen, aber wirklich viel erwarte ich nicht.
Bin momentan je eh mit anderen Spielen beschäftigt *g*


----------



## LarsW (1. Juni 2012)

@Konov:
Standluftpumpe gab´s doch nicht? ;D

Ich hab in einer Stunde "Feierabend".
(Hab dann allerdings privat noch ´nen Shooting. :/)


----------



## Legendary (1. Juni 2012)

zur Popcornmaschine: Merci, die im Link schaut besser aus...und ja ich hab ne Mikro daheim und ich kenne diese Popcornteile. Ich esse die auch relativ oft aber ich hätte gerne mal mein eigenes Popcorn gemacht mit Butter und so und nicht immer diesen Chemiedreck wo schon tausend E-Stoffe drin sind.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (1. Juni 2012)

Endlich die Schuhe, die ich schon seit drei Monaten will und die sie nie in meiner Größe hatten! 20/5

Klick!


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> @Konov:
> Standluftpumpe gab´s doch nicht? ;D
> 
> Ich hab in einer Stunde "Feierabend".
> (Hab dann allerdings privat noch ´nen Shooting. :/)



Ne wollte noch überlegen obs nicht ne andere wird....


----------



## Elda (1. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10,19&#8364;!


----------



## Ahramanyu (1. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr ordentliche Klangqualität für diesen Preis.


----------



## Saji (1. Juni 2012)

Elda schrieb:


> 10,19€!



Absolut! Habe ich mir auch geholt. Für den Preis wirklich zu empfehlen, wenn man die Vorgänger mag.

Desweiteren: eine Sony Dream Machine ICF-C-717, diesmal ohne Dreck hinterm Display, und mein Window Side Panel für meinen Rechner plus dazu eine Mail von CoolerMaster das ich aufgrund eines Fehler 10Euro zuviel für den Versand gezahlt habe. Wird aber noch besser! Statt mir nun also 10Euro per PayPal zurück zu überweisen, überweisen die mir den gesamten Betrag zurück. Ich halt jetzt erst einmal die Füße still.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juni 2012)

15 Dosen Rockstar.

Der Rewe hat sie zur Zeit für 1 Euro pro Dose...da hab ich mir mal ein paar geholt...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz vergessen zu posten, endlich ein Paar Laufschuhe von Asics zugelegt, dazu noch 2 Paar Socken umsonst bekommen und ne tolle Beratung, Runners Point ist wirklich empfehlenswert!


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Glaube das sind dieselben wie meine


----------



## orkman (1. Juni 2012)

Game of Thrones Poster ... weiss nur noch nicht wo ichs aufhaenge ... irgendwie spackt mein forum hier und kann das bild net einfuegen , deshalb nur den link , sry : http://www.posterparty.com/images/tv-game-of-thrones-win-or-die-poster-PYRpas0259.jpg


----------



## Gnorfal (2. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (2. Juni 2012)

@Gnorfal:
ist ja mal voll korrrrrrrrrekt das Shirt!
woher haste das?


----------



## Slayed (3. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ölfilter für's Motorrad)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (kleineres Ritzel fürs Motorrad)
Soll jetzt keine Werbung sein, aber der Shop ist 1A, auch wenn die Lieferung etwas länger dauert gabs noch en paar sticker dazu


----------



## SchlimmsterAlptraum (3. Juni 2012)

ein beeeett 140x200 

das ich mir selbst gebaut hab


----------



## Saji (3. Juni 2012)

SchlimmsterAlptraum schrieb:


> ein beeeett 140x200
> 
> das ich mir selbst gebaut hab



Wenn die Matratzen nur nicht so teuer wären.


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juni 2012)

vieleicht sammelt er seit jahren seine haare um damit eine matraze auszustopfen ^^


----------



## Saji (3. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> vieleicht sammelt er seit jahren seine haare um damit eine matraze auszustopfen ^^



Das ist... irgendwie... ekelhaft.


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juni 2012)

Simpsons - Ned Flanders daher habe ich das ^^

vieleicht ist er ja veganer


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Glaube das sind dieselben wie meine



Örks...ihr teilt euch die Laufschuhe?! Öh, das ist iwie eklig.... 
Oder meintest Du die gleichen? 

btt:
Kopfschmerzen-aua...


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Örks...ihr teilt euch die Laufschuhe?! Öh, das ist iwie eklig....
> Oder meintest Du die gleichen?
> 
> btt:
> Kopfschmerzen-aua...



Scheiss Rechtschreibflames


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juni 2012)

Ne Medaille vom Karateverein, wo ich gestern Sandienst gemacht hab. Die haben meinem Kollegen und mir doch tatsächlich Medaillen geschenkt 

Außerdem: Nen Knutschfleck am Hals und nen Geruch an meinem Lieblings-T-Shirt, der mich überlegen lässt, ob ich es wirklich waschen will *seufz*


----------



## Saji (4. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Außerdem: Nen Knutschfleck am Hals und nen Geruch an meinem Lieblings-T-Shirt, der mich überlegen lässt, ob ich es wirklich waschen will *seufz*



Awww, wie süß! 

Hm... hab heute leider nichts neues. Aber das ist doch auch schon mal was! *offtopic rechtfertigt*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Juni 2012)

Karthus, Champ in LOL! 
Ansonsten ne neue nette Bekanntschaft gemacht (:


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juni 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Awww, wie süß!



Nein, leider nicht süß. Die Überlegung, es nicht zu waschen und so aufzuheben, rührt daher, dass ich nicht weiß, wann ich den Geruch das nächste mal "live" riechen darf


----------



## tonygt (4. Juni 2012)

Teilnahme Bestätigung für den Caidom(Downhill Marathon) diess Jahr.


----------



## Sin (5. Juni 2012)

Mein S3 ist gerade gekommen


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. Juni 2012)

Neue Shisha Kaya PNX 660 BB 2.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2012)

Sin schrieb:


> Mein S3 ist gerade gekommen



Und lohnt es sich ? Hab momentan mein S2 und bin noch am überlegen, der Unterschied zum S3 ist da ja nicht sooo dolle.


----------



## Sin (5. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und lohnt es sich ? Hab momentan mein S2 und bin noch am überlegen, der Unterschied zum S3 ist da ja nicht sooo dolle.



Ich finde schon. Ich habe mir das S3 geholt, weil es monatlich effektiv günstiger ist als mein S2 (S2 ca 40€ Monatlich, S3 nur 20€)
Es läuft subjektiv bei allem etwas flüssiger, gerade beim scrollen.


Der Bildschirm ist natürlich größer, aber da habe ich mich sehr schnell dran gewöhnt. Wenn ich jetzt mein S2 in die Hand nehme kommt es mir wie ein Kinderspielzeug vor.
Die Farben sind natürlich ein Hammer, aber viel gemacht habe ich mit dem Handy noch nicht, hängt noch am Ladekabel :-)

Hier ist ein gutes Video was die beiden Geräte vergleicht: http://www.androidpit.de/video-samsung-galaxy-s3-vs-galaxy-s2


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Combust90 (5. Juni 2012)

Das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (5. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (5. Juni 2012)

dem Calmund seine P..se ? 

btt:
ne CnMemory Core 3.0 3TB

hoffe mal die rockt an dem neuen PC


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juni 2012)

Neue Tunnel im Ohr! :3


----------



## Littlecool (5. Juni 2012)

Ein Objektiv das richtig was taugt 


*Canon EF-S 15-85mm IS USM*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Demnächst noch den Batteriegriff holen und dann gehts ab auf die Reise 

Bin am überlegen ob ich mir nen 8mm Fisheye Objektiv holen soll....

@Combust90[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Das Game taugt mal wieder richtig.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Mal was ganz anderes als der andere 0815 kram [/font]


----------



## Combust90 (5. Juni 2012)

Auf jeden Fall. Im Prinzip hab ich den Großteil des Spiels schon in einem Let's Play gesehen, aber ich wollte es umbedingt selbst spielen. Die teilweise 90er Wertungen hat es meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall verdient.


----------



## Shaxul (5. Juni 2012)

Mir eben auch das Humble Indie Bundle V rausgelassen. Saustarke Aktion, man bekommt einen Packen der besten Indie Spiele der letzten Zeit (Amnesia, Limbo, Superbrothers: Sword & Sorcery EP und Psychonauts) und kann dafür den kaufpreis selbst festlegen!
Wer mind. einen Dollar zahlt, bekommt auch noch einen Steam-Key dazu und ab ca. 8 Dollar gibt es noch Bastion (!!!) mit drauf. 
Alle Spiele sind DRM-frei und die jeweiligen Soundtracks gibt es auch noch dazu.

Der gezahlte Betrag lässt sich dann beliebig aufteilen zwischen dem, was die Entwickler und die Webseite (auch Traffic muss bezahlt werden..) bekommen. Auch kann man einen Teil des Kaufpreises wohltätigen Zwecken zu Gute kommen lassen.


----------



## LarsW (6. Juni 2012)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Ein Objektiv das richtig was taugt
> 
> 
> *Canon EF-S 15-85mm IS USM*
> ...



Ja,ist schon vernünftig,aber für den Preis finde ich´s 17-85 besser.Was hat´n das für ´ne Blende?4.0?
Fisheye lohnt sich nur bedingt.Klar,wenn du das Geld übrig hast,ist´s nett,aber mit ein wenig Erfahrung kann man einen fast perfekten Photoshop-Fish-Eye-Fake basteln.
Das Geld für´s Fisheye würde ich eher in ´ne gute Festbrenntweite,oder wenn´s was zum spielen sein soll, in ´nen Makro investieren.


----------



## Littlecool (6. Juni 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Ja,ist schon vernünftig,aber für den Preis finde ich´s 17-85 besser.Was hat´n das für ´ne Blende?4.0?



Blende is 3.5-5.6

Hat schon alles seine Richtigkeit und ich hab bewusst das gekauft und nicht das 17er 



LarsW schrieb:


> Fisheye lohnt sich nur bedingt.Klar,wenn du das Geld übrig hast,ist´s nett,aber mit ein wenig Erfahrung kann man einen fast perfekten Photoshop-Fish-Eye-Fake basteln.Das Geld für´s Fisheye würde ich eher in ´ne gute Festbrenntweite,oder wenn´s was zum spielen sein soll, in ´nen Makro investieren.



Nah Fake is ned das gleiche, weil du einfach ned das Spektrum richtig hinbekommst mit nem Fake 

Will das Objektiv eigentlich Primär fürs Filmen, vor allem Fallschirmspringen, hernehmen.
Wobei ich am überlege bin GoPro VS Fisheye 
Mit dem Fisheye kann ich halt auch geile Fotos machen...


----------



## Lari (6. Juni 2012)

Es sind zwar noch 17 Tage, bis sie da sind, aber Kaufvertrag ist schon lange unterschrieben... 

Nummer 1:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nummer 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dementsprechend auch massig an Katzenkrams, aber da spar ich mir das Verlinken der Bilder


----------



## orkman (6. Juni 2012)

sniper elite v2 fuer die xbox und ne 25 euro psc ... und dazu noch 2 freie tage


----------



## sympathisant (6. Juni 2012)

nen auszubildenden. er wird den tag bereuen, an dem er sich hier beworben hat ... (bitte hier ne grausame lache vorstellen)

;-)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juni 2012)

Das Indiepack von humble.
Wollte schon immer mal Limbo spielen, kann ich dann ja gleich mal machen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uh yeah


----------



## LarsW (7. Juni 2012)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Blende is 3.5-5.6
> 
> Hat schon alles seine Richtigkeit und ich hab bewusst das gekauft und nicht das 17er



Achso- na das klingt doch ordentlich. ;D




Littlecool schrieb:


> Nah Fake is ned das gleiche, weil du einfach ned das Spektrum richtig hinbekommst mit nem Fake
> 
> Will das Objektiv eigentlich Primär fürs Filmen, vor allem Fallschirmspringen, hernehmen.
> Wobei ich am überlege bin GoPro VS Fisheye
> Mit dem Fisheye kann ich halt auch geile Fotos machen...



Stimmt.Gerade zum Filmen ist das Hammer!
Zum fotografieren nutze ich´s eher weniger..


----------



## Slayed (7. Juni 2012)

Farcry complete pack bei Steam (Far cry 1 + 2) für 5€, das Angebot gilt noch ne stunde


----------



## Littlecool (7. Juni 2012)

Grad mal Neben einer neuen Streulichblende ein Makrolinsenset bestellt um zu sehen wie sehr mir Makrofotografie taugt, um ggf. eine richtiges Makroobjektiv oder ein Nahobjektiv zu kaufen 

@LarsW

Du weisst doch sicher was da taugt oder?


----------



## H2OTest (7. Juni 2012)

4Tune - Regeneration


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> 4Tune - Regeneration



:>


----------



## painschkes (7. Juni 2012)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Grad mal Neben einer neuen Streulichblende ein Makrolinsenset bestellt um zu sehen wie sehr mir Makrofotografie taugt, um ggf. eine richtiges Makroobjektiv oder ein Nahobjektiv zu kaufen
> 
> @LarsW
> 
> Du weisst doch sicher was da taugt oder?



_Kommt auf dein Budget an :-)_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
heute vorbestellt


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juni 2012)

freaky schlafmangel


----------



## Aun (7. Juni 2012)

wtf schlafmangel? wat freut dich daran genosse?
gibt schöneres


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juni 2012)

hab die zeit ja produktiv genutzt


----------



## Littlecool (8. Juni 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Kommt auf dein Budget an :-)_



Ich sag mal, da keine sofortige Anschaffung, 500-600 € is das maxi.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Juni 2012)

www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Saji (8. Juni 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> www.humblebundle.com





Hatte es schon, finde aber die Aktion mit den drei Spielen nachträglich wirklich klasse. Bei den Bundles werde ich wohl in Zukunft öfter zuschlagen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Hatte es schon, finde aber die Aktion mit den drei Spielen nachträglich wirklich klasse. Bei den Bundles werde ich wohl in Zukunft öfter zuschlagen.



Habe es mir auch nochmal geholt.
Supermeatboy<3
8 Euro für so viele Spiele ist mal echt top.


----------



## painschkes (8. Juni 2012)

_


Littlecool schrieb:



			Ich sag mal, da keine sofortige Anschaffung, 500-600 € is das maxi.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Dann schau dir mal das : 

Tamron SP AF 90mm 2.8 an - hier der Bilderthread ausm DSLR-Forum : Klick mich!

Kostet grade mal ~350-400€ und wird als eines der schärfsten gehandelt.

Ansonsten vllt noch das :

Sigma 105mm 2.8 EX DG OS HSM Makro anschauen - hier wieder der Bilderthread ausm DSLR-Forum : Klick mich!

Das kostet ~630€ - ob es dir den Aufpreis wert ist, musst du selbst wissen. 

----

Vergleich einfach die Bilder und schau dir eventuell noch andere an Beispielthreads o.ä an :-)_


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Juni 2012)

Das Tamron sieht gut aus, aber tut es evtl auch ein 28-75mm f/2.8 ? link zu Amazon
bin auch wieder am überleben, hab ja erst 4 Objektive ;-)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.<3


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juni 2012)

Ne schwarze Nadelstreifenhose für'n Abiball in zwei Wochen, außerdem n schönes Oberteil für den Sommer. Jetzt nur noch BHs bestellen und hoffen, dass sie passen, wenn sie ankommen, und ich se nich zurückschicken muss.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden unteren sind neu. ;3


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
godlike


----------



## Legendary (8. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Die beiden unteren sind neu. ;3



Gott sei Dank ist sowas Geschmackssache. 


Neu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ein endgeiles Album!


----------



## EspCap (8. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank ist sowas Geschmackssache.
> 
> Neu
> So ein endgeiles Album!



Dickes /sign für den ersten Satz. Für den zweiten weniger :S 

Zum Thema: Eine 1-Liter Flasche Sterillium Virugard. Wenn das gesamte Umfeld irgendwie krank ist...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2012)

Na ein Glück.<3


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juni 2012)

Ich will einen Weltkrieg sehen wenn ich das Pit anguck. Wir schlagen Schwule tod,du bist ein Hurensohn. Seitenscheitel ,Röhrenjeans du spuckst gleich Blut du Hoe


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich will einen Weltkrieg sehen wenn ich das Pit anguck. Wir schlagen Schwule tod,du bist ein Hurensohn. Seitenscheitel ,Röhrenjeans du spuckst gleich Blut du Hoe



Jajajajajaj Ftzenjagd im panzer. 

Ich hol den Bunsenbrenner raus,
erwisch den Hund mit deiner Frau,
reiße Fags ihr Lungenfell heraus,
und stell es als Kunst in meinem Keller aus,

Achso ja ganz vergessen, von Billy Talent die erste CD, als sie noch gut waren.
Weckt Erinnerungen und für 5,55 echt ok.


----------



## Human Ashes (8. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und ein paar hübsche neue Schulterplatten *grin*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juni 2012)

Human schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du hast eine rasierte freundin neu ?


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> du hast eine rasierte freundin neu ?



Tzz, Jungs, das ist ein Epilierer, zu deutsch Haarrausreißgerät.

Hab auch was neues altes :-)
Der Schuster meines Vertrauens hat meine komplett ausgelatschten Ejects, trotz gebrochener Sohle und fehlender Nähte wiederbeleben können.
Hat ein bissel gedauert, bis ich ihn überzeugt hatte, diesen Schuhleichnam zusammenzuflicken - und das von eben bis gleich - aber nun ist der Urlaub gerettet.
KEINEN Meter ohne meine Lieblingstreter! 

(ach, noch was neues, eher ein Neben(abfall)produkt: Um das bis Ladenschluss hinzubekommen, brauchte er die Schuhe sofort. Bin in den nächsten 1-Euro-Laden gerannt und hab ein paar Synthetik-Hauslatschen mit Plastiksohle für 1,49 gekauft. Schuhe abgegeben, in die Hauslatschen geschlüpft, aufs Rad geschwungen und gehofft, dass mir niemand auf die Füße schaut.)


----------



## Human Ashes (8. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> du hast eine rasierte freundin neu ?



uhm... ich hab einen Epilierer und neue Espri Unterwäsche die mir doch recht gut gefällt und auch sehr bequem ist... ich glaube aber mein Freund würde das weniger tragen & benutzen ^^


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (9. Juni 2012)

Human schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie is die denn so? überlege nämlich meinen neuen PC damit zu "verschönern"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> du hast eine rasierte freundin neu ?



Uhhh ich musste lachen  

Was ich neu habe:

- 2 "die Ärzte" Tickets fürs Konzi in Hamburg
- 4 CDs (" Die Ärzte-auch ", "Journey - Don't stop believing-Best of", "Kansas-Best of" und "Billy Talent-III")
- und das Humble Bundle..


----------



## Human Ashes (9. Juni 2012)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> wie is die denn so? überlege nämlich meinen neuen PC damit zu "verschönern"



Uhm... ich hab sie mir gebraucht gekauft weil sich meine X4 leider verabschiedet hat... sieht gut aus, hat einen recht angenehmen (wenn auch härteren) Tastenanschlag und das Display ist ein nettes Gadget ^^


----------



## LarsW (11. Juni 2012)

Ein Chef als Arschloch vor´m Herrn.
Geprellter Brustkorb und Schulterblatt.
Ein komplett verschrotteten Wagen.
Kameraequipment im Wert von 2500€ ist auch hin..

Kurz um- Ein erfolgreiche letzte Woche!
Ich mag mein Leben.


----------



## Manowar (11. Juni 2012)

O_o?


----------



## Konov (11. Juni 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Ein Chef als Arschloch vor´m Herrn.
> Geprellter Brustkorb und Schulterblatt.
> Ein komplett verschrotteten Wagen.
> Kameraequipment im Wert von 2500€ ist auch hin..
> ...



Wenn du uns schon so neugierig machst, musste auch die ganze Story erzählen!


----------



## LarsW (11. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> O_o?






Konov schrieb:


> Wenn du uns schon so neugierig machst, musste auch die ganze Story erzählen!



Also von Anfang an..
Mein Chef is´n Arschloch.Im ersten Moment vielleicht nichts ungewöhnliches,jedoch mache ich ´ne Ausbildung zum Fotografen.
Das die offizielle Bezeichnung.Ich mache alles,nur nicht das,was ein Fotograf machen sollte- Wände streichen,Putzen,Schleppen,Möbel Auf- und Abbau usw.
Zur Zeit bin ich in der Bildbearbeitung.Darüber bin ich auch ganz froh,schließlich hat das wenigstens etwas mit meinem Beruf zu tun.
Die Noten in der Berufsschule rauschen in den Keller,da ich kaum da war.Fehlzeiten bedingt durch Bewerbungsgespräche und Probearbeiten (Hatte z.B ein Probearbeiten in Ingolstadt,bei dem Fotograf für Audi.Ich durfte und konnte da ziemlich alles machen.Einstellung erwünscht.Bezahlbar war es aber nicht.).
Apropos bezahlbar.Ausbildungs"gehalt" sind 300&#8364;.Klar wusste ich das.Allerdings dachte ich,dass das fehlende Geld durch eine gute Ausbildung wett gemacht werden würde: Arschlecken!
Da ich täglich 60km zum Betrieb fahren muss,verschwindet das Geld direkt im Tank und ich bin auf ´nen Nebenjob am Wochenende angewiesen.Ich fotografiere in ´nem örtlichen Club in der Innenstadt für 40&#8364; am Abend.
Fazit: 58-65 Stunden Woche für knappe 500&#8364; im Monat.Whoooop!
Ich will auch nicht rumnörgeln (Und wenn hier gleich der "Lehrjahr sind keine Herrenjahre!" Spruch kommt,verteile ich SCHELLEN!),allerdings stört es ungemein,wenn man als Berufsstarter schon so verarscht wird.Ausgebeutet wird.Ich habe noch nicht mal eine Wahl,und bin Automatisch die letzte Wurst der Nahrungskette!Mein Chef drückte mir damals noch zwei Abmahnungen in die Hand.Die Gründe soweit rechtens- die Reaktion,die zur Abmahnung führte,völlig überzogen.Betriebsklima hat bisher was von 1945 Führerbunker.Dann tauchte auch noch letzte Woche die Handwerkskammer auf (Nach langem bitten!).Mittlerweile wollte ich aber nur die Ausbildung irgendwie hinter mich bringen.
Der Typ machte hier jetzt natürlich richtig Wind- warum auch immer,und mein Chef reißt mir die kommende Tage nochmal richtig den Arsch auf.
Nächstes Jahr bin ich fertig..hoffe ich.

Aber zurück zum Vorfall.
War dann Freitag Nacht wieder arbeiten.Nach 24 Stunden völligst übermüdet nach Hause gefahren,Sekundenschlaf (?),Baum erwischt.
Kamera war im Kamera Rucksack im Kofferraum (Oder das was bei ´nem kleinen Auto dahinten drin sein sollte.).
War jetzt ein wenig ungünstig.


----------



## Konov (11. Juni 2012)

Gut ein Verkehrsunfall ist die eine Sache, der cholerische Chef die andere.

Würde wegen deinem Chef unbedingt zum Arbeitsamt oder sonst einer Behörde gehen, die dafür zuständig ist.
Du hast ein Anrecht darauf, vernünftig behandelt zu werden. Da würde ich dem Bastard Feuer unterm Arsch machen!

Es gibt sicherlich verantwortliche von der (wie du selbst sagtest) Handelskammer o.ä. Institutionen, die dir da helfen können.


----------



## LarsW (11. Juni 2012)

Zuständig wäre die Handwerkskammer.Die erste Kontakt von mir,war im März 2011.Jetzt,über ein Jahr später,war mal jemand in meinem Betrieb.
Tut mir leid,aber für die bin ich auch nur ´ne Nummer in Ihren Ordnern.
Mein Bedarf an Behörden ist erstmal gedeckt.Eigentlich möchte ich die Ausbildung beenden.Irgendwie..

@Konov:
Gab es denn jetzt wenigstens mal ´ne vernünftige Luftpumpe? ;D


----------



## Konov (11. Juni 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Zuständig wäre die Handwerkskammer.Die erste Kontakt von mir,war im März 2011.Jetzt,über ein Jahr später,war mal jemand in meinem Betrieb.
> Tut mir leid,aber für die bin ich auch nur ´ne Nummer in Ihren Ordnern.
> Mein Bedarf an Behörden ist erstmal gedeckt.Eigentlich möchte ich die Ausbildung beenden.Irgendwie..
> 
> ...




Neee, glücklicherweise brauch ich bisher auch keine für die Fat Alberts^^
Kommt später, wenn das Geld da ist.


----------



## Littlecool (11. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin ja mal gespannt 

Natürlich AT PEGI 


Zu den Objektiven... werd warsch wenn dann das für 350 nehmen, schaut vernünftig aus. Hab mir derweil mal Makro Linsen gekauft. Gehen schon ab  naja die Reichen erstmal....

Die WWDC heute Abend wird mich wahrscheinlich wieder viel Geld kosten bzw. das was darauf folgt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juni 2012)

was ich neues habe ? NEN VERDAMMTEN BLUESCREEN OF DEATH... 

Jedes mal, wenn ich irgend ein Game starte, hab da schon so ne Ahnung.. ._.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juni 2012)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du wirst verdammt viel Spaß haben.


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juni 2012)

was ist aus den darsteller aus teil 1 geworden ?


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was ist aus den darsteller aus teil 1 geworden ?



Ist im zweiten Teil der Antagonist.


----------



## Legendary (11. Juni 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Zuständig wäre die Handwerkskammer.Die erste Kontakt von mir,war im März 2011.Jetzt,über ein Jahr später,war mal jemand in meinem Betrieb.
> Tut mir leid,aber für die bin ich auch nur ´ne Nummer in Ihren Ordnern.
> Mein Bedarf an Behörden ist erstmal gedeckt.Eigentlich möchte ich die Ausbildung beenden.Irgendwie..



Nanana...red mal nicht schlecht über die Kammer, ich arbeite da zufälligerweise. 


Ich kann nur soviel berichten, dass es in vielen gerade kleinen Betrieben oft drunter und drüber geht. Was ich schon alles gesehen hab bei uns im Büro....zu geil teilweise.  Da werden Ausbildungsverträge nicht richtig ausgefüllt oder eine Friseurin hatte 1 Jahr lang gar keinen Ausbildungsvertrag, damit schön wenig bezahlt werden kann. Lehrlinge die sich Gehälter teilen müssen...ja so ist das, da kann die Kammer nix für. Wenn ich das richtig lese bist du eh in unserem Bereich, Handwerkskammer für München und Oberbayern. Leider ist gerade dieser Bereich von der Zahl der Betriebe der größte in Deutschland, heißt es gibt massig viel zu tun. Wenn du wirklich ein Problem hast dann musst du eben mehrmals bei uns anrufen und Druck machen, dass da auch mal jemand erscheint. Ist ja nicht so, dass die Herren den ganzen Tag im Büro sitzen und Däumchen drehen. 

Gibt übrigens auch ne Art Beratungsstelle wo man als Lehrling anrufen kann bei der Kammer, weiß aber nicht auswändig wo genau. Da kann man sein Problem schildern und sich Tipps holen was man gegen sowas unternehmen könnte.

Aber in einem winzigen Betrieb bist du sowieso oft der Depp...wie gesagt, das zeigt die Erfahrung auch wenn ich eigentlich keiner in der Verwaltung bin sondern Informatiker, man kriegt halt doch viel mit.


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Juni 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Also von Anfang an..
> ...


oje jetzt versteh ich Dein Avatar...hab schon öfters gelesen, daß die Ausbildung um Fotografen nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sein soll...hier wohl ein Paradebeispiel. Gut daß ich das nur als Hobby mache.


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juni 2012)

6er box dunkin donuts für 3 euro - gutschein aktion weil deutschland gewonnen hat ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Juni 2012)

Hier mal meine Käufe der letzten paar Wochen. So hat gestern ein neues Boxenset Einzug gehalten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann haben wir unseren Kids mal ordentliche Roller gekauft. Der Dreck von Hodura ist ja lebensgefährlich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Medienkäufe der letzten 4 Wochen und mein Beamer kam mit neuer Lampe und gereinigter Optik von der Inspektion zurück. Hat Epson unter Garantie abgehackt, so dass es mich null Euronen kostete. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juni 2012)

hattest du true grit nicht letzten herbst schon gekauft ?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> hattest du true grit nicht letzten herbst schon gekauft ?


Nein!


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juni 2012)

bei dir sind die adoptionen immer nochg geschlossen oder ? ^^


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. gab es gestern im Blitzangebot für weniger Geld


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juni 2012)

der tut noch aktiv wrestlen ?

dachte der dreht nur noch kinderfilme für disney


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Juni 2012)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber The Rock sieht aktuell aus als würd ers mit den Anabolika arg übertreiben. Das sah vor paar Jahren noch geschmeidiger aus und machte so mehr her. War mir letztens schon in Faster aufgefallen.

Neuerwerb:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Sony Walkman NWZ-E464

Der Sound ist absolute Spitzenklasse, da gibts nix zu meckern. Ebensowenig über 8 GB Speicher und die mitgelieferten In-Ear-Hörer, die kann man guten Gewissens verwenden. Allerdings find ich die Bedienung nicht ganz so gelungen, irgendwie stört mich da so Manches, z.B. dass die Lesezeichen nur die Datei speichern, nicht aber die Stelle an der man aufgehört hat. Grad bei Hörbüchern stört das arg, wenn man am Wochenende nicht hört und Montag Morgen im Zug umständlich an die betreffende Stelle spulen muss. Zudem ist der Radioempfang schlechter als beim Handy, auch nicht so doll.

Ansonsten alles drin, Foto- und Videoschau (wozu auch immer) vorhanden. Kann man auch als portable Festplatte nutzen. Akku ist intern, Ladekabel musste ich bei Media Markt zusätzlich kaufen, es wird keines (!) mitgeliefert. Gutes Teil, hätte vielleicht trotzdem doch lieber den iRiver, der auch noch zur Debatte stand, probieren sollen.


----------



## Manowar (12. Juni 2012)

Jeder der krass trainiert ist = Anabolika.
War aber letztens für mich nen tolles Kompliment.
Da meinte auch einer zu mir "Ach komm..du nimmst doch Stoff!".
Rückschluss -> Ich bin sehr gut trainiert 

Pfeifen..


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Juni 2012)

The Rock hat nicht nur zu anbolen Steroiden gegriffen, sondern mit Sicherheit auch noch zu ein paar anderen netten Sachen. Mit Steroide ist das nämlich alleine nicht getan.


----------



## Alux (12. Juni 2012)

Uii die neue Sherlock Holmes Adaption gibbets auf schon auf BR, die kam die letzten paar Wochen immer Sonntags im Fernsehen dann kann ich mir die ja langsam schon zulegen 

@Joker: Also Verblendung mit Daniel Craig find ich nicht so toll, mir gefiel die Schwedische Version mit Mikael Nyqvist besser, bin mal gespannt wie dein Urteil ausfällt.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Juni 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Also Verblendung mit Daniel Craig find ich nicht so toll, mir gefiel die Schwedische Version mit Mikael Nyqvist besser, bin mal gespannt wie dein Urteil ausfällt.


Hier meine Kurzrezi dazu:

*Verblendung*

Da es in den USA nicht üblich ist ausländische Filme zu synchronisieren, dreht man lieber 1:1 Remakes. So auch bei Stieg Larsson`s erstem Teil der Millennium Trilogie. Selten geht so etwas gut, aber wenn kein geringerer als David Fincher die Regie übernimmt, dann kann man schon einiges erwarten. Zumal der Mann sich für so Filmperlen, wie Sieben und Fight Club verantworlich zeigt.

Da ich das Original, als Kino- und auch Directors-Cut, mehrfach begeistert gesehen habe, wartete ich die BD Veröffentlichung ab. In der schwedisch-deutschen Originalversion sticht Noomi Rapace mit Ihrer Darstellung der Lisbeth Salander extrem heraus, obwohl auch Mikael Niqvist den Mikael Blomkvist hervorragend mimt und es somit auch einen starken männlichen Gegenpart gibt.

Die US Version hat sehr gute Kritiken bekommen und ist auch meines Erachtens ein durchweg guter Film. Leider kommt dieser aber nicht ansatzweise an die geniale Originalversion heran. Das liegt zu sehr großen Teilen an den starken Charakterdarstellungen des Originals. Lisbeth Salander ist Noomi Rapace und halt nicht Rooney Mara. Letztere macht ihre Sache gut, aber sie schafft es meines Erachtens nicht an die Intensität des Original heranzukommen. Das Gleiche gilt auch für die Rolle von Daniel Craig. Zudem schafft es Fincher im Gegensatz zum Original nicht, die beklemmende Spannung über den ganzen Film zu halten. So plätschert der Film des Öfteren einfach dahin. Wie gesagt, immer im Vergleich zum extrem starken Original. Eines ist bei Finchers Version aber auch eindeutig besser und zwar der Look des Filmes an sich. Hier merkt man halt, dass es sich um eine teure Kinoproduktion aus Hollywood handelt.

Alles in allem war ich nicht enttäuscht, kann aber auf der anderen Seite auch die Lobhudelei nicht ganz verstehen. Für Leute die das Original nicht kennen, sicherlich einen Blick wert, die anderen können sich das Remake sparen. Noch ein kleiner Tipp am Rande, für alle Leute die mit der Handlung nicht vertraut sind, es ist eine Trilogie und somit ein Dreiteiler. Wer also wissen will, wie es endet, der sollte zur schönen BD-Box mit dem DC des Originals greifen und sich das Wochenende frei nehmen. Es lohnt sich - versprochen!

Nach der ganzen Lobhudelei habe ich mir da echt mehr versprochen.

*Wertung Fincher Remake: 8,5/10

Wertung Original Kinocut: 9,5/10

Wertung Original Directors-Cut: 10/10*


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2012)

Ich musste grad n bissl was entfernen inkl. Reaktionen darauf. Der entsprechende Film ist in fast allen Varianten in Deutschland auf dem Index, teilweise sogar beschlagnahmt.

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/64057-regeln-und-hinweise-zur-nutzung-des-communitybereiche-auf-buffedde/

Punkt 8


----------



## Legendary (12. Juni 2012)

Was, der ist aufm Index? Lol...ich hab den ganz normal im Media Markt bei den 18ern damals gekauft im Regal. Oo

EDIT: So...hab grad mal fix gegoogelt, besagter Film ums Kämpfen ist definitiv nicht auf dem Index und auch nicht verboten. Kann man sogar ganz normal über Amazon bestellen, wahlweise auf DVD oder BluRay.


----------



## iShock (12. Juni 2012)

2x Eis

Oh my Applepie + Caramel Chew Chew von Ben + Jerry's


----------



## Merianna (12. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> EDIT: So...hab grad mal fix gegoogelt, besagter Film ums Kämpfen ist definitiv nicht auf dem Index und auch nicht verboten. Kann man sogar ganz normal über Amazon bestellen, wahlweise auf DVD oder BluRay.


Hast du Punkt 8.1 gelesen? Inhalte ohne Jugendfreigabe sprich ab 18 fallen da jetzt auch drunter hier im Forum


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Lol



Unnötig überheblich.

Zitat


> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]in fast allen Varianten[/font]


----------



## Alux (12. Juni 2012)

Naja es gibt aber auch eine kürzere Fassung besagten Films welche ab 16.
Also tritt 8.1 nur dann in Kraft wenn man von der nicht jugendfreien (18) Version ausgeht in kraft. Bei der Version ab 16 sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Reflox (12. Juni 2012)

Wie schön, dass ich dich Schvveizer bin. Indizierte Filme gibt es bei uns nur wenige. :3

BT:

Doofe Krücken! Ich bin schon 6 mal fast umgefallen vvegen denen.


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juni 2012)

jedenfalls ist es kompliziert ^^

wir wollen ja nicht das zam als admin in den knast muss 

wär ein fsk 18 forum möglich vieleicht ?


----------



## Konov (12. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> *Wie schön, dass ich dich Scheizer bin.*


----------



## Reflox (12. Juni 2012)

Ja lach mich aus das meine vv Taste am Laptop nichtmehr funktioniert. :< Grad gemerkt als ich Minecraft nach vorne laufen vvollte. :<

Zum Glück sieht 2x v aus vvie ein vv^^


----------



## Alux (12. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> jedenfalls ist es kompliziert ^^
> 
> wir wollen ja nicht das zam als admin in den knast muss
> 
> wär ein fsk 18 forum möglich vieleicht ?




Diesen Antrag unterstütze ich!


----------



## schneemaus (12. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Doofe Krücken! Ich bin schon 6 mal fast umgefallen vvegen denen.



Sorry, aber... gnihihi, ich stell mir das verdammt lustig anzuschauen vor. Was hast du denn?



Alux schrieb:


> Diesen Antrag unterstütze ich!



Dito.


----------



## Saji (13. Juni 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Käufe der letzten paar Wochen. So hat gestern ein neues Boxenset Einzug gehalten:



Och Joker... muss das sein? >_> Immer so feine Sachen. Keine Chance mit der Adoption? *g*

Aber ein gutes haben deine Posts hier... immer, wenn ich denke, ich hätte mal wieder zu viel ausgegeben, kommst du daher und haust deine Zusammenfassung rein. Da weiß ich wieder wie wenig ich doch verpulvert habe. 


Achso, Topic... ehm... wie sag ich das jetzt... herausragende Scharfschützen in der zweiten Version. Und ein neuer Gehäuselüfter von Zalman. ^^


----------



## LarsW (13. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Nanana...red mal nicht schlecht über die Kammer, ich arbeite da zufälligerweise.
> 
> 
> Ich kann nur soviel berichten, dass es in vielen gerade kleinen Betrieben oft drunter und drüber geht. Was ich schon alles gesehen hab bei uns im Büro....zu geil teilweise.  Da werden Ausbildungsverträge nicht richtig ausgefüllt oder eine Friseurin hatte 1 Jahr lang gar keinen Ausbildungsvertrag, damit schön wenig bezahlt werden kann. Lehrlinge die sich Gehälter teilen müssen...ja so ist das, da kann die Kammer nix für. Wenn ich das richtig lese bist du eh in unserem Bereich, Handwerkskammer für München und Oberbayern. Leider ist gerade dieser Bereich von der Zahl der Betriebe der größte in Deutschland, heißt es gibt massig viel zu tun. Wenn du wirklich ein Problem hast dann musst du eben mehrmals bei uns anrufen und Druck machen, dass da auch mal jemand erscheint. Ist ja nicht so, dass die Herren den ganzen Tag im Büro sitzen und Däumchen drehen.
> ...



Das die Kammer auch gar nichts macht,wollte ich damit nicht sagen- aber es stört ungemein,wenn man so lange warten muss,bis irgendetwas passiert.
Aber jetzt noch groß Druck zu machen halte ich für unnötig- der Zug ist abgefahren.Bin ja nächstes Jahr fertig,wenn alles klappt.




Wolfmania schrieb:


> oje jetzt versteh ich Dein Avatar...hab schon öfters gelesen, daß die Ausbildung um Fotografen nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sein soll...hier wohl ein Paradebeispiel. Gut daß ich das nur als Hobby mache.



Schief laufen kann es in jeder Ausbildung.Das gerade die Fotografie dafür bekannt war,wusste ich nicht.Aber bietet sich ja auch an,bei dem Lohn..
Das ganze fing bei mir auch als Hobby an.Dann dachte ich,warum macht man das Hobby nicht zum Beruf.Jetzt bin ich soweit,dass es mir weder als Hobby noch als Beruf Spaß macht.
Eigentlich schade.

@Joker:
Wie oft muss man eigentlich so´n Beamerlämpchen austauschen (Klar,je nach nutzung,aber mal generell.) und was kostet der Spaß eigentlich?
Habe mal gehört,dass der Beamer nicht das teure ist,sondern die Glühlampen.

Topic:
Ein Auto.


----------



## ZAM (13. Juni 2012)

Bzgl. dem gelöschten Beitrag oben : Wenn es um das Buch ging, dann sorry - im Eifer des Gefechts reagiert man manchmal im Affekt - ich hielt es für den Film.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Drei neue BHs und die passenden Unterhosen dazu ^^


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Drei neue BHs und die passenden Unterhosen dazu ^^



wie ich grad daran denken muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Ne, die leider nich. Hab nur n T-Shirt von Spongebob, aber wo gibts die, ich will die haben XD


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

ka wos die gibt. war nur bildersuche und die amazon teile sehen nicht so aus wie das gepostete


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Schade. Na ja, ich bin erstmal glücklich mit meiner neuen Wäsche ^^


----------



## Legendary (13. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Unnötig überheblich.



Nö, kam falsch rüber. Ich bin ein Nerd, lol ist eines meiner Standardwörter.


Zu der Spongebobunterhose: Sieht sexy aus  Schneemaus, hast du auch so ein süßes Popöchen?


----------



## Manoroth (13. Juni 2012)

n campingstuhl für n open air (mit getränke hallter fürs bier *.*)


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

Manoroth schrieb:


> n campingstuhl für n open air (mit getränke hallter fürs bier *.*)


nicht vergessen: das wichtigste utensil für festivals ( wenn man am rand campt )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Zu der Spongebobunterhose: Sieht sexy aus  Schneemaus, hast du auch so ein süßes Popöchen?



Nö. Aber mir langt's, wenn einer den süß findet


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. Juni 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> @Joker:
> Wie oft muss man eigentlich so´n Beamerlämpchen austauschen (Klar,je nach nutzung,aber mal generell.) und was kostet der Spaß eigentlich?
> Habe mal gehört,dass der Beamer nicht das teure ist,sondern die Glühlampen.


Meine muss je nach verwendetem Lampenmodus zwischen 2000 - 4000h gewechselt werden. Ich hatte jetzt nach genau 2 Jahren 1245h auf der Uhr. Epsonlampen sind aufgrund ihrer Haltbarkeit ein wenig teurer und schlagen so mit ca. 300€ zu Buche. Da ich vor 2 Jahren direkt zu einem subventionierten Paket gegriffen habe, war eine Ersatzlampe schon mit drin. Aufgrund einer ausserplanmäßigen viertägigen Inspektion gab es ja direkt von EPSON einen gratis Lampentausch. Damit dürften die nächsten 6 - 8 Jahre gesichert sein. Wahrscheinlicher ist aber, dass dann eines meiner Kinder den geerbt hat und ich mir endlich einen JVC geholt habe. 

PS: Und nein hier wird keiner adoptiert! Bin verheiratet und hab zwei Kinder - ergo bin ich genug gestraft.


----------



## LarsW (14. Juni 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> PS: Und nein hier wird keiner adoptiert! Bin verheiratet und hab zwei Kinder - ergo bin ich genug gestraft.



Man muss doch nicht adoptieren,um zu vererben..


----------



## Alux (14. Juni 2012)

Langsam kann ich in der Schule schon einen Versandhandel eröffnen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für meinen Relilehrer, der gibt auch immer gut Trinkgeld




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für mich weil a) guter Film und b) über 20€ gibts bei Amazon keine Versandkosten, ging sich mit 21€aus.


----------



## SchlimmsterAlptraum (14. Juni 2012)

nen ausbildungsplatz   

und NEIN ich hab keine menschenhaarmatratze, sondern meine alte einfach weiterbenutzt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2012)

Scott Pilgrim vs the World ist der beste Film wo(!) gibt


----------



## Alux (14. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Scott Pilgrim vs the World ist der beste Film wo(!) gibt



!!!!!


----------



## Slayed (15. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sommer wo bleibst du? -.-"


----------



## schneemaus (15. Juni 2012)

Neue Haarfarbe x)


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Scott Pilgrim vs the World ist der beste Film wo(!) gibt


Im Leben nicht!


----------



## Alux (16. Juni 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Im Leben nicht!



Für die junge Zockergeneration schon, ich habe allerdings ein sehr breit gefächerten Geschmack was Filme angeht.


----------



## EspCap (16. Juni 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Für die junge Zockergeneration schon, ich habe allerdings ein sehr breit gefächerten Geschmack was Filme angeht.



Ganz ehrlich - so toll fand ich ihn auch nicht. Versucht ein bisschen übertrieben, zu gefallen. Ist schon lustig, aber nichts weltbewegendes.

Edit: Der beste Film ever ist natürlich Pulp Fiction, btw


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juni 2012)

scott pilgrim hat nette retro effekte aus der 8bit und 16 bit area

story ist auch okay

damit der tread nicht ganz ot wird 

das habe ich neu ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> scott pilgrim hat nette retro effekte aus der 8bit und 16 bit area
> 
> story ist auch okay
> 
> ...



Was ist an denen anders?


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juni 2012)

Naturgeschmack 

Die Dose ist einfach cool halt ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Im Leben nicht!



Ok neben Pulp Fiction, Fight Club und The Big Lebowski 

Scott Pilgrim hab ich bestimmt 25 Mal gesehen, 3x davon im Kino... 

Zum Thema...

Nen 6er V+ Cola


----------



## Tilbie (16. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin gespannt


----------



## orkman (16. Juni 2012)

2 mal 10 euro psc ... + geld bekommen ...


----------



## baganini (16. Juni 2012)

[attachment=12725:remingtonstubblekit_600.png]einmal das hier weil ich mich bei meiner neuen arbeit jeden tag rasieren muss und ich keine lust hab mich jeden morgen zu schneiden 
[attachment=12726:EZEGOTS1_01.jpg]und das hier um auf der arbeit zu rauchen


----------



## iShock (17. Juni 2012)

9 Alben von dem Typen hier - http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Renard_Queenston

Derbe produktiv muss ich sagen oO - dachte anfangs das wären alles verschiedene Künstler im selben Label - aber nein alles derselbe


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. Juni 2012)

Beim dem ganzen Hype darum hab ichs mir jetzt auch mal für ca. 18€ auf Amazon gegönnt. So kann ich mich auch direkt für meine mündliche Prüfung in Englisch ein wenig vorbereiten und mit gutem Gewissen und geschontem Geldbeutel lesen (die deutschen Bücher sind ja unverschämt teuer).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (17. Juni 2012)

weißes bild ist weiß


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juni 2012)

ich sehe was ^^

direkt vom verlag verlinkt damit die anderen auch was sehen ^^


----------



## orkman (17. Juni 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Beim dem ganzen Hype darum hab ichs mir jetzt auch mal für ca. 18€ auf Amazon gegönnt. So kann ich mich auch direkt für meine mündliche Prüfung in Englisch ein wenig vorbereiten und mit gutem Gewissen und geschontem Geldbeutel lesen (die deutschen Bücher sind ja unverschämt teuer).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




15 euro fuer ein sehr gutes buch ... was daran is verschaehmt teuer ? ich bezahl sie mit vergnuegen ... die buffed zeitung is eher unverschaehmt ... kostet teils 6 euro oder so und nur mist drinne ... gleiches gilt fuer andere pc zeitungen ... obwohl man alles was drinne steht in 5 sekunden auf google findet ... was ich neu hab ? nen 2t schluessel fuer meine wohnung , kopfschmerzen , und ne stange an chacha riegeln


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> 15 euro fuer ein sehr gutes buch ... was daran is verschaehmt teuer ?



1 Deutsches Buch = 1 Halbes Englisches Buch
1 Englisches Buch = 2 Deutsche Bücher


----------



## win3ermute (17. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> 15 euro fuer ein sehr gutes buch ... was daran is verschaehmt teuer ?



In Deutschland sind die Bücher noch mal aufgeteilt. Die obige Sammlung sind 4 Bücher; also 8 Bücher auf deutsch. 18 Euro vs. 120 Euro.


----------



## orkman (18. Juni 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> In Deutschland sind die Bücher noch mal aufgeteilt. Die obige Sammlung sind 4 Bücher; also 8 Bücher auf deutsch. 18 Euro vs. 120 Euro.




 ich weiss ... ich kaufe sie ja schliesslich auf deutsch ... was dann 30 euro pro englische buch sind , da 2*15 = 30 .... und dennoch finde ich dass sie den preis auf alle faelle wert sind


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. Juni 2012)

Das siehst du falsch

Das sind 4 englische Bücher die 8 deutschen Büchern entsprechen
Die 4 englischen Bücher kosten alle zusammen 18&#8364;
Dagegen kostet jedes deutsche Buch 15&#8364;
Und dann hatte man noch die Unverschämtheit diese gesplittet rauszugeben


----------



## Alux (18. Juni 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Und dann hatte man noch die Unverschämtheit diese gesplittet rauszugeben



/this

Bei manchne Buchserien ist man zum Glück übergegangen auch ungesplittete Übersetzungen raus zubringen. Beispiel Rad der Zeit gibt inzwischen die ersten 5 oder 6 als komplette Übersetzungen nicht so wie anfangs gesplittet.


----------



## ZAM (18. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (18. Juni 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Das siehst du falsch
> 
> Das sind 4 englische Bücher die 8 deutschen Büchern entsprechen
> Die 4 englischen Bücher kosten alle zusammen 18€
> ...




 ich weiss , und dennoch finde ich den preis gerechtfertigt ... wenigstens versteh ich alles im detail , wenn ich die englischen buecher haette waere dies nicht der fall ... und egal was ihr mir sagt , ich bin sicher dass ihr auch nicht alles aus den englischen buechern versteht, ausser ihr habt vllt nen uni master in englisch ... mein bester freund liest sie in englisch und manchmal wenn wir zusammen reden kennt er nen gewissen teil von der geschichte net mehr oder kennt ein detail aus der geschichte nicht mehr ... und das liegt nicht daran dass er sich nicht erinnern kann ... bestes beispiel : am anfang von daenerys geschichte wird 2-3 mal im deutschen buch erwaehnt dass drogo nen palast hat , was anscheinend nicht in den englischen buechern steht ... was aber komisch ist , da die dothraki ja ein wandervolk sind , und dennoch wird soweit ich mich erinnere die hochzeit ja sogar beim oder im palast abgehalten ... was ja in der serie ja alles nicht erscheint ... alles in allem finde ich die 150 euro fuer 10 buecher à 500 seiten mehr als gerechtfertigt .... wir geben mehr geld aus fuer andern bloedsinn was weniger wert ist .... dvd von 120 min = 10-20 euro , schokoriegel 2 min essen = 1-2 euro, etc etc... da sind 15 euro fuer ein buch wo du 1-2 wochen dran liest quasi geschenkt ... klar is der englische preis viel billiger , aber wie gesagt , meine meinung ... und wenn mans noch billiger haben will , nimmt man sich nen kindle und nimmt ne digitale version fuer 2 euro BTT: ne woche arbeit vor mir obwohl ich teils schon ferien hab 0.o


----------



## win3ermute (18. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> und egal was ihr mir sagt , ich bin sicher dass ihr auch nicht alles aus den englischen buechern versteht, ausser ihr habt vllt nen uni master in englisch ...



Für die Bücher braucht man sicherlich keinen Uni-Abschluss, um alles zu verstehen. Ich behaupte mal, wenn ein "alter Sack" wie ich, dessen Schul-Englisch-Ausbildung 25 Jahre her ist, damit keinerlei Probleme hat, sollten weit jüngere Leute mit "frischen" Kenntnissen das ebenfalls auf die Reihe bekommen...



> mein bester freund liest sie in englisch und manchmal wenn wir zusammen reden kennt er nen gewissen teil von der geschichte net mehr oder kennt ein detail aus der geschichte nicht mehr ... und das liegt nicht daran dass er sich nicht erinnern kann ... bestes beispiel : am anfang von daenerys geschichte wird 2-3 mal im deutschen buch erwaehnt dass drogo nen palast hat , was anscheinend nicht in den englischen buechern steht ...



Eben - das steht in den englischen Büchern nicht. Wenn das so in der deutschen Übersetzung enthalten ist, dann ist das einfach nur supermies übersetzt. 



> alles in allem finde ich die 150 euro fuer 10 buecher à 500 seiten mehr als gerechtfertigt .... wir geben mehr geld aus fuer andern bloedsinn was weniger wert ist ....



Ich nicht. Selbst die Hardcover-Ausgaben kosten keine 30 Euro mehr. Der fünfte Band im Hardcover ist mittlerweile für 20 $ zu haben...



> klar is der englische preis viel billiger



Das ist er meist immer. DVDs, BluRays und oftmals Bücher kosten anscheinend oftmals überall weniger als hier. 30 Euro für ein Buch ist zu teuer - zumal, wenn es sich dann nur um Taschenbücher handelt. Für ein Hardcover sind allerhöchstens 25 Euro angemessen, wenn das Buch gerade erschienen ist.


----------



## tonygt (18. Juni 2012)

Es sind neue Deutsche Erscheinungen, das da ein Buch 15 Euro kostet ist Normal und der Buchumfang ist mit ~600 Seiten Pro Buch auch im Rahmen und nicht absichtlich verkleinert um mehr Geld zu verdienen. Die Deutsche ist keine Abzocke wird ja keiner gezwungen sich die Deutsche zu kaufen, wenn man des Englisch mächtig ist, mir ist es für eine entspanne Abend Lektüre halt einfach zu anstrengend auf Englisch zu lesen. Ende der Disskusion


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ok neben Pulp Fiction, Fight Club und The Big Lebowski
> 
> Scott Pilgrim hab ich bestimmt 25 Mal gesehen, 3x davon im Kino...


Sorry, aber egal wie oft Du dieses Teil gesehen hast, aber der gehört nicht mal in ein und das selbe Regal wie der Koffer- und der Seifenfilm sowie der Film über den Dude. Da liegen Welten ... ach was Galaxien dazwischen. 

Aber zum Thema - Bei mir gab es heute mal Mucke quer Beet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Sorry, aber egal wie oft Du dieses Teil gesehen hast, aber der gehört nicht mal in ein und das selbe Regal wie der Koffer- und der Seifenfilm sowie der Film über den Dude. Da liegen Welten ... ach was Galaxien dazwischen.



Ist jetzt vielleicht komisch, aber bei mir stehen sie alle nebeneinander  Es erklärt sich ja von selbst, dass es meine Meinung ist. Die drei Filme kann ich jeder Zeit gucken, egal wie oft am Tag, wird mir nicht langweilig 

btt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (18. Juni 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Eben - das steht in den englischen Büchern nicht. Wenn das so in der deutschen Übersetzung enthalten ist, dann ist das einfach nur supermies übersetzt.




 http://awoiaf.westeros.org/index.php/Drogo .... He owned a palace in Vaes Dothrak and a nine-towered mansion in Pentos, given to him by the magisters of the city to buy him off to avoid the Dothraki looting the city. ... hmmm klar , falsche uebersetzung ... hahahaha


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Juni 2012)

Ich bin so faul und warte bis die nächste Staffel kommt. :>
Im englischen sind Bücher meist aber... detailreicher, witziger und einfach liebevoller gestaltet.

BTT: Ein 85er Schurken!


----------



## win3ermute (18. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> http://awoiaf.westeros.org/index.php/Drogo .... He owned a palace in Vaes Dothrak and a nine-towered mansion in Pentos, given to him by the magisters of the city to buy him off to avoid the Dothraki looting the city. ... hmmm klar , falsche uebersetzung ... hahahaha



Du solltest auch die Beschreibung des "Palastes" in Vaes Dothrak lesen - weit entfernt von Pentos, wo die Hochzeit stattfand. Auch nicht in einem "Palast" (im kaum benutzten Haus in Pentos spielt sich nur die Brautschau ab), sondern vor der Stadt.

Die Beschreibung des "Palastes":

_"Dany smiled as she recalled Magister Illyrio's slave girl and her talk of a palace with two hundred rooms and doors of solid silver. The "palace" was a cavernous wooden feasting hall, its rough-hewn timbered walls rising forty feet, its roof sewn silk, a vast billowing tent that could be raised to keep out the rare rains, or lowered to admit the endless sky. Around the hall were broad grassy horse yards fenced with high hedges, firepits, and hundreds of round earthen houses that bulged from the ground like miniature hills, covered with grass."_


----------



## EspCap (18. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> ich weiss , und dennoch finde ich den preis gerechtfertigt ... wenigstens versteh ich alles im detail , wenn ich die englischen buecher haette waere dies nicht der fall ... und egal was ihr mir sagt , ich bin sicher dass ihr auch nicht alles aus den englischen buechern versteht, ausser ihr habt vllt nen uni master in englisch



Schwachsinn... mit normalem Schulenglisch kann man durchaus normale Englische Bücher lesen. Vielleicht kennt man mal ein paar Wörter nicht, aber die versteht man dann aus dem Kontext und lernt dabei noch was.


----------



## orkman (18. Juni 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Du solltest auch die Beschreibung des "Palastes" in Vaes Dothrak lesen - weit entfernt von Pentos, wo die Hochzeit stattfand. Auch nicht in einem "Palast" (im kaum benutzten Haus in Pentos spielt sich nur die Brautschau ab), sondern vor der Stadt.
> 
> Die Beschreibung des "Palastes":
> 
> _"Dany smiled as she recalled Magister Illyrio's slave girl and her talk of a palace with two hundred rooms and doors of solid silver. The "palace" was a cavernous wooden feasting hall, its rough-hewn timbered walls rising forty feet, its roof sewn silk, a vast billowing tent that could be raised to keep out the rare rains, or lowered to admit the endless sky. Around the hall were broad grassy horse yards fenced with high hedges, firepits, and hundreds of round earthen houses that bulged from the ground like miniature hills, covered with grass."_




ich hab ja nie behauptet die hochzeit sei im palast ... bei dem satz war ich ja unsicher und hab geschrieben "oder so" ... und dennoch war drogo im besitz eines palastes ... anscheinend steht vom besitz des palastes aber nix im englischn buch


----------



## win3ermute (18. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> ich hab ja nie behauptet die hochzeit sei im palast ... bei dem satz war ich ja unsicher und hab geschrieben "oder so" ... und dennoch war drogo im besitz eines palastes ... anscheinend steht vom besitz des palastes aber nix im englischn buch



Verstehst Du die paar englischen zitierten Sätze nicht? Es gab keinen Palast in Vaes Dothrak; das war eine hölzerne Halle mit Stoffdach; und genau das steht im englischen Buch! Und wenn das so nicht im deutschen steht, dann ist das mies übersetzt oder gar gekürzt, denn die Bücher sind nun mal im Original in englisch und nicht auf deutsch! 
Das Haus in Pentos ist kein Palast - und es wird von Drogo so gut wie überhaupt nicht benutzt; er bevorzugt seine "Grass Palaces" (so werden die Dothraki-Zelte genannt).


----------



## tonygt (18. Juni 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Verstehst Du die paar englischen zitierten Sätze nicht? Es gab keinen Palast in Vaes Dothrak; das war eine hölzerne Halle mit Stoffdach; und genau das steht im englischen Buch! Und wenn das so nicht im deutschen steht, dann ist das mies übersetzt oder gar gekürzt, denn die Bücher sind nun mal im Original in englisch und nicht auf deutsch!
> Das Haus in Pentos ist kein Palast - und es wird von Drogo so gut wie überhaupt nicht benutzt; er bevorzugt seine "Grass Palaces" (so werden die Dothraki-Zelte genannt).



Ich hab die Deutschen gelesen und kann mich nicht an einen Palast erinnern der erwähnt wurde.


----------



## orkman (18. Juni 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Verstehst Du die paar englischen zitierten Sätze nicht? Es gab keinen Palast in Vaes Dothrak; das war eine hölzerne Halle mit Stoffdach; und genau das steht im englischen Buch! Und wenn das so nicht im deutschen steht, dann ist das mies übersetzt oder gar gekürzt, denn die Bücher sind nun mal im Original in englisch und nicht auf deutsch!
> Das Haus in Pentos ist kein Palast - und es wird von Drogo so gut wie überhaupt nicht benutzt; er bevorzugt seine "Grass Palaces" (so werden die Dothraki-Zelte genannt).




 sie haben selbst geschrieben : The "palace" was a cavernous wooden feasting hall ... palace is palace ... nur weil es nicht aus stein ist und 500 km gross ... dann haben sie die falschen worte benutzt ... auch wenn das ganze zwischen " steht ... ausserdem sagt die wiki auch palace ... leider hab ich das erste deutsche buch nicht bei mir und kann es nachschlagen ... wie gesagt , das buch hab ich im moment leider nicht bei mir ... und winermute braucht nicht agressiv zu werden und gegen die deutschen buecher zu staenkern ... was eben da steht , steht da ...


----------



## ZAM (18. Juni 2012)

*Aufs Topic zeig*


----------



## schneemaus (18. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> *Aufs Topic zeig*



Als ob du noch nie abgeschweift wärst 

BTT:
Ne neue *Haar*bürste, weil die alte kaputt gegangen ist. Und nen Arzttermin am Freitag.

Edit: Hab's mal editiert... Leute, Leute


----------



## painschkes (18. Juni 2012)

_Was ich wieder gelesen habe..._


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Was ich wieder gelesen habe..._



Ich glaube ich auch... 

btt: Indie-The Movie


----------



## H2OTest (18. Juni 2012)

Ja hab ich das gleiche gelesen ... aber Brüste und Bürste ist ja auch nah aneinander  

WAs ich neu hab: Hoffnung


----------



## MasterXoX (18. Juni 2012)

Hab heute Geboortstag gefeiert und paar Geschenke gekriegt


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2012)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!


Auch von mir!

*@Topic*
Nicht gekauft, aber nach ordentlich Zeitaufwand habe ich einen neuen Blogeintrag!


----------



## Aun (18. Juni 2012)

ich hab mir nach langem hin und her ringen endlich
black lagoon + 2nd barrage
cowboy bebop (se)
und highschool of the dead

gekauft. adé kurzurlaub ^^ aber das wars wert


----------



## Littlecool (18. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Canon EF 50mm 1:1.8 II*



50mm Festbrennweite mit einer Blende von 1,8 bei gerade einmal 100 Euronen  

Kenne fast keinen der dieses Objektiv nicht hat.
Bin schon gespannt auf die Nachtaufnahmen und Blitzaufnahmen... Blende 1,8...

Dazu noch den einen Kabel Fernauslöser mit Timer Funktion (Sowas wie TC-80N3) und ein extra Akku für meine CAM


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juni 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Auch von mir!
> 
> *@Topic*
> Nicht gekauft, aber nach ordentlich Zeitaufwand habe ich einen neuen Blogeintrag!



adoptier mich !


----------



## vollmi (19. Juni 2012)

Der Paketdienst war da.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wifi und Remote Pack hab ich eigentlich auch noch bestellt, ist aber immernoch in Verzug. Das wird wie Diablo3 glaub ich.

mfG René


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juni 2012)

Nice, die GoPro is ne geile Kamera. Hab sie mir von einem Kumpel geliehen (Fallschirmspringer) und im Winterurlaub zum filmen meiner Snowboardkünste (wenn man das so nennen kann xD) benutzt. Die Kamera hält alles aus. Nur beim Snowboardfahren ist die Fischaugenoptik nicht so cool. Die Berge erscheinen einfach nicht so steil wie sie sollten. Bin ne schwarze Piste runtergefahren (also das steilste) und auf dem Video sieht das absolut nicht spannend aus. =(


----------



## vollmi (19. Juni 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Nur beim Snowboardfahren ist die Fischaugenoptik nicht so cool. Die Berge erscheinen einfach nicht so steil wie sie sollten. Bin ne schwarze Piste runtergefahren (also das steilste) und auf dem Video sieht das absolut nicht spannend aus. =(



Ich hatte bisher die Gopro HD 1 und hatte die auch schon oft beim Heliskiing dabei. Ich denke das man die Steilheit der Abfahrt nicht richtig erkennt liegt nicht an der Optik sondern einfach daran das es keine Bezugspunkte gibt. Eine gemachte Piste sieht aus Kameraperspektive Blau genau gleich aus wie Rot oder Schwarz. Also fang an mit Freeride das sieht auf Kamera immer besser aus als ne Schwarze Piste runterzuheizen.

mfG René


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juni 2012)

Danke. Der Tipp ist gut.

Ich war letzten Winter leider mehr oder weniger gezwungen Pisten zu fahren, weil ich noch auf meine Schüler aufpassen musste.

Blaue Pisten sahen teilweise so aus als würde man berghoch fahren xD.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Juni 2012)

Ein blau-schwarz kariertes langärmeliges Hemd, für den Abschluss meiner Freundin am Fr.
Meine Güte ich war seit Jahren nicht mehr in der Kirche!O:


----------



## LarsW (19. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von der ein Jahresabo.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..und das Teil. ;D


----------



## Littlecool (21. Juni 2012)

So dieses 100 Euro 50mm Plastik Objektiv ist wieder Retoure gegangen....

Nun was neues zum Spielen 


*Canon EF 50mm/ 1,4/ USM*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Blende 1,4 und USM Motor 

Das wars jetzt erstmal mit Kamera Sachen zulegen... scheiß Hobby viel zu teuer


----------



## LarsW (21. Juni 2012)

Ist auch die bessere Wahl.
Hab die 50mm hier rumliegen.Haptik ist einfach nur billig,Autofokus kaum brauchbar..aber für das 1,4er hat´s nicht gerreicht. :/


----------



## orkman (22. Juni 2012)

Dante's inferno und darkness 2 , beide uncut und fuer xbox 360


----------



## Tilbie (22. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juni 2012)

Das neue LP - Album Living Things!


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2012)

5 der wichtigsten Romane von H.G. Wells (Island of Dr. Moreau, First Man on the Moon, Invisible Man, War of Worlds, Time Machine) - gehört einfach irgendwie auch zur Allgemeinbildung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und "Evolution - the modern synthesis" von Huxley. Nur Darwin reicht ja nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> 5 der wichtigsten Romane von H.G. Wells (Island of Dr. Moreau, First Man on the Moon, Invisible Man, War of Worlds, Time Machine) - gehört einfach irgendwie auch zur Allgemeinbildung.



Vielleicht in den Kreisen in denen du verkehrst 

Mal ernsthaft, wenn du auf der Straße fragen würdest, vielleicht würde jedem 10ten der Name Wells was sagen...
Allgemeinbildung? (leider) nicht. Bin ja der Meinung Literatur sollte mehr Beachtung finden generell, ist schon spannend manchmal.


----------



## Aun (22. Juni 2012)

selber besitze nichts neues, aber neue nachrichten:
http://www.masseffect.com/about/extended_cut/

ich habs gewusst wie es kommt..... naja 1,9 gb filmsequenzen am ende


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> 5 der wichtigsten Romane von H.G. Wells (Island of Dr. Moreau, First Man on the Moon, Invisible Man, War of Worlds, Time Machine) - gehört einfach irgendwie auch zur Allgemeinbildung.



Unterschreibe ich. Solltest Dir auch noch den Film "Things to come" zulegen, an dem Wells direkt beteiligt war, nachdem er sich über Fritz Langs "Metropolis" (laut Wells der "dümmste Film der Welt" - gut, daß er Sachen wie "Transformers" u. ä. nicht mehr miterlebt hat) geärgert hat wie sonstwas.

Edit: Das ist die einzig taugliche DVD: klick mich. Ist leider nicht wirklich günstig zu bekommen; beste Anlaufstelle ist der Amazon-UK-Marketplace. Alle anderen Versionen sind kürzer und erreichen nicht diese Bildqualität.


----------



## Legendary (22. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft, wenn du auf der Straße fragen würdest, vielleicht würde jedem 10ten der Name Wells was sagen...
> Allgemeinbildung? (leider) nicht. Bin ja der Meinung Literatur sollte mehr Beachtung finden generell, ist schon spannend manchmal.



Ich habe Abitur und auch meiner Meinung nach ein sehr respektables Allgemeinwissen in vielen Bereichen aber diesen Autor habe ich meinen Lebtag noch nicht gehört, zur Allgemeinbildung gehört so etwas sicherlich im modernen Deutschland nicht.


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich habe Abitur und auch meiner Meinung nach ein sehr respektables Allgemeinwissen in vielen Bereichen aber diesen Autor habe ich meinen Lebtag noch nicht gehört, zur Allgemeinbildung gehört so etwas sicherlich im modernen Deutschland nicht.



Das wollte ich damit sagen


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich habe Abitur und auch meiner Meinung nach ein sehr respektables Allgemeinwissen in vielen Bereichen



Was Du ja gerade widerlegt hast.



> aber diesen Autor habe ich meinen Lebtag noch nicht gehört, zur Allgemeinbildung gehört so etwas sicherlich im modernen Deutschland nicht.



Doch, hast Du. Ich bin mir sicher, Steven Spielbergs Verfilmung von "War of the Worlds" mit Tom Cruise ist auch Dir ein Begriff. Eventuell hast Du sogar die peinliche Neuverfilmung der "Time Machine" mit Guy Pearce im Kino oder im TV erwischt.

Meine schulische Ausbildung ist zwar länger her, aber Dystopien waren ein Stoff im Unterricht. Wir haben zwar Huxley und "Brave New World" gelesen (mit Gegenlektüre zu einem reinen Pulp-Stoff wie "Perry Rhodan"), aber H. G. Wells als Architekt der modernen Science Fiction wurde neben Jules Vernes da durchaus in Essay-Form verabreicht zwecks Hintergrundwissen. Als Klausur wurde uns dann eine Geschichte des großartigen J. G. Ballard gereicht, die wir zu interpretieren hatten.

Wells, Orwell, Verne sollte man durchaus kennen im Literaturbereich.


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> [...]



Trotzdem, wie ich bereits schrieb:

Würde man auf der Straße 10.000 Leute fragen, wüsste warscheinlich nicht mal jeder 10te, wer Wells ist.
Hätt ich das nicht irgendwo öfter schonmal aufgeschnappt, hätte ich auch keinen Dunst.


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Würde man auf der Straße 10.000 Leute fragen, wüsste warscheinlich nicht mal jeder 10te, wer Wells ist.
> Hätt ich das nicht irgendwo öfter schonmal aufgeschnappt, hätte ich auch keinen Dunst.



Was ja kein Indiz für irgendwas ist. Wahrscheinlich wissen mehr als 10 Leute nicht, wer Camus oder Sartre waren; von Goethe und Schiller haben sie eventuell mal gehört, aber nie ein Buch gelesen (weiß nicht, ob das heute überhaupt noch zum Stoff gehört). Hatte letztens eine Unterhaltung mit einem wesentlich jüngeren Gymnasiasten, der im Leben nicht von Robert Louis Stevenson gehört hatte und völlig überrascht war, daß dessen "Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde" früher zum Schul-Kanon der 7. Klasse in Englisch gehörte (und dort wurdest Du in den Arbeiten abgewatscht, wenn Du Formulierungen wie "in my opinion" benutzt hast, weil das Niveau nach einem Jahr doch höher sein sollte).

Edit: Mir fällt gerade ein, daß in "Warehouse 13" - einer recht erfolgreichen amerikanischen Serie - H. G. Wells als Charakter eingeführt wurde (allerdings als Frau, deren Bruder nach ihren Erlebnissen die erfolgreichen Bücher schreibt). Selbst solche locker-leichten Unterhaltungsserien setzen voraus, daß man überhaupt weiß, wer dieser Wells eigentlich war.


----------



## schneemaus (22. Juni 2012)

Also das mit "in my opinion" find ich schwachsinnig. Selbst meine Abiturarbeit im Englisch-LK hat das sicherlich mal beinhaltet. Wir haben in Englisch auch kein Stevenson gelesen.

Was Wells angeht, möchte ich nur mal betonen, dass man doch seit Warehouse 13 weiß, dass das eine Frau war und ihr Bruder nur den Ruhm abbekommen hat


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Was ja kein Indiz für irgendwas ist. Wahrscheinlich wissen mehr als 10 Leute nicht, wer Camus oder Sartre waren; von Goethe und Schiller haben sie eventuell mal gehört, aber nie ein Buch gelesen (weiß nicht, ob das heute überhaupt noch zum Stoff gehört). Hatte letztens eine Unterhaltung mit einem wesentlich jüngeren Gymnasiasten, der im Leben nicht von Robert Louis Stevenson gehört hatte und völlig überrascht war, daß dessen "Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde" früher zum Schul-Kanon der 7. Klasse in Englisch gehörte (und dort wurdest Du in den Arbeiten abgewatscht, wenn Du Formulierungen wie "in my opinion" benutzt hast, weil das Niveau nach einem Jahr doch höher sein sollte).
> 
> Edit: Mir fällt gerade ein, daß in "Warehouse 13" - einer recht erfolgreichen amerikanischen Serie - H. G. Wells als Charakter eingeführt wurde (allerdings als Frau, deren Bruder nach ihren Erlebnissen die erfolgreichen Bücher schreibt). Selbst solche locker-leichten Unterhaltungsserien setzen voraus, daß man überhaupt weiß, wer dieser Wells eigentlich war.



Tja du kannst halt nicht vergleichen, was vor 20 Jahren zum Deutsch Unterricht gehörte und was heute dazu gehört...
weiß ja nicht wie alt du bist, aber hat sich halt geändert.


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juni 2012)

Deutsch sollte ab der 9. Klasse sowieso in Literatur umbenannt werden und abwählbar sein !


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also das mit "in my opinion" find ich schwachsinnig. Selbst meine Abiturarbeit im Englisch-LK hat das sicherlich mal beinhaltet. Wir haben in Englisch auch kein Stevenson gelesen.



Luschen - Stevenson ist halt großartig! Uns wurde tatsächlich gesagt, wir hätten nun andere Ausdrucksmöglichkeiten, um abseits von einem "in my opinion" auf unsere ureigenste Meinung hinzuweisen - und es stimmte auch.



> Was Wells angeht, möchte ich nur mal betonen, dass man doch seit Warehouse 13 weiß, dass das eine Frau war und ihr Bruder nur den Ruhm abbekommen hat



Ab 23.07. haben wir auch was neues: Eine neue Warehouse-Folge \o/! Verfickter Cliffhanger, auch wenn dessen Auflösung recht nahe liegt...


----------



## Kamsi (22. Juni 2012)

bei mir wars damals rechtschreibung und grammatik - keine bücher vor 20 jahren


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Deutsch sollte ab der 9. Klasse sowieso in Literatur umbenannt werden und abwählbar sein !



Das würde es wohl recht gut treffen ja...
aber wie gesagt, fands teilweise schon interessant.

Aber heute lernt man halt völlig andere Dinge und bestimmte Autoren sind in Vergessenheit geraten auf dem Lernplan....


----------



## Legendary (22. Juni 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Was Du ja gerade widerlegt hast.



Ich kenne EINEN Autor nicht und widerlege somit mein gesamtes Allgemeinwissen...ok alles klar. Tut mir leid, dass ich kein Albert Einstein bin werter Herr.


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bei mir wars damals rechtschreibung und grammatik - keine bücher vor 20 jahren



Sowas wurde doch vorausgesetzt weil Grundschulstoff! Ab der 6. bekamst Du Latein oder wahlweise französich; da hattest Du alle Grammatik-Sachen draufzuhaben und durchzudeklinieren. 
Wenn Du nicht wußtest, was "Akkusativ 3. Person passiv!!!" aussagte, dann gingst Du zurück an die Hauptschule. Den verdammten "Ablativus absolutus" habe ich immer noch drauf - als Begriff.

Bis zur 10. hatte ich in Latein eine völlig unfähige Lehrerin, bei der ich mich ohne irgendwas zu können durchmogelte. Das biss sich dann in der 10 mit einem neuen Lehrer (der uns direkt mitteilte, daß er uns nicht mag und er uns "aussortieren" werde).

Aber OT - sollte man in den Nachtschwärmer verlagern...


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Juni 2012)

Abi Zeugnis


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juni 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Abi Zeugnis



gg oder bg ?


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> gg oder bg ?



2,5. Ich habe in meiner Schullaufbahn 2 Nachprüfungen gemacht und bin einmal sitzengeblieben, daher bin ich zufrieden


----------



## win3ermute (23. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich kenne EINEN Autor nicht und widerlege somit mein gesamtes Allgemeinwissen...ok alles klar. Tut mir leid, dass ich kein Albert Einstein bin werter Herr.



Falsche Antwort: Du solltest schreien: "Verdammt! Was habe ich verpasst?" 

Wenn Dir jemand mangelndes "Allgemeinwissen" vorwirft, dann wiegelt man nicht ab, daß man das ja wohl nicht kennen muß, sondern man schlägt nach; macht sich schlau und bereitet eventuell Argumente vor, warum das nicht wichtig ist oder fügt klammheimlich die zusätzlichen Informationen seinem Wissensstamm hinzu (und im besten Fall liest oder sieht man sogar die Filme, die da vorgeschlagen werden)!

Die... äh... "Verteidigung" im Sinne "Sowas muß ich heute gar nicht wissen und nicht informiert sein" habe ich nie verstanden! Meiner Meinung nach sollte man auch heute einen H. G. Wells mindestens in Teilen gelesen haben; genauso wie Camus, Sartre, Miller, Mailer, Hemingway und selbst Bukowski! Und wenn man das nicht draufhat und nicht mal weiß, wer das war (nur ein paar der wichtigsten Autoren neben einer Menge anderer, die die heutige Literaturlandschaft maßgeblich geprägt haben), dann sollte man die gefälligst nachschlagen und für den Tip dankbar sein!


----------



## Konov (23. Juni 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Falsche Antwort: Du solltest schreien: "Verdammt! Was habe ich verpasst?"
> 
> Wenn Dir jemand mangelndes "Allgemeinwissen" vorwirft, dann wiegelt man nicht ab, daß man das ja wohl nicht kennen muß, sondern man schlägt nach; macht sich schlau und bereitet eventuell Argumente vor, warum das nicht wichtig ist oder fügt klammheimlich die zusätzlichen Informationen seinem Wissensstamm hinzu (und im besten Fall liest oder sieht man sogar die Filme, die da vorgeschlagen werden)!
> 
> Die... äh... "Verteidigung" im Sinne "Sowas muß ich heute gar nicht wissen und nicht informiert sein" habe ich nie verstanden! Meiner Meinung nach sollte man auch heute einen H. G. Wells mindestens in Teilen gelesen haben; genauso wie Camus, Sartre, Miller, Mailer, Hemingway und selbst Bukowski! Und wenn man das nicht draufhat und nicht mal weiß, wer das war (nur ein paar der wichtigsten Autoren neben einer Menge anderer, die die heutige Literaturlandschaft maßgeblich geprägt haben), dann sollte man die gefälligst nachschlagen und für den Tip dankbar sein!



Du hast ihm aber vorgeworfen, sein ganzes Allgemeinwissen wäre für die Katz und das ist einfach nicht korrekt sondern gleichzeitig auch noch unangenehm überheblich....

Unabhängig davon dass es vielleicht nicht schön ist, Wells nicht zu kennen...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Du hast ihm aber vorgeworfen, sein ganzes Allgemeinwissen wäre für die Katz und das ist einfach nicht korrekt sondern gleichzeitig auch noch unangenehm überheblich....
> 
> Unabhängig davon dass es vielleicht nicht schön ist, Wells nicht zu kennen...



Win3ermute ist eh nur ein Troll und lässt hier täglich seinen Frust raus.
Aber ja soll er weiter posen mit seinem Wissen und seiner Pseudoeloquenz ok? 
Kenne keinen davon, bin ich jetzt ein schlechterer Mensch? 

BTT, Kasten Bier!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. Juni 2012)

Endlich die fehlenden Teile für meinen zweiten CD-Butler (Fassungsvermögen ca. 360 CDs) und die bei mir obligatorischen Filmmedien bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (23. Juni 2012)

_Vier Brüder ist top! Mark Wahlberg ist saugut! :-P

Für immer Liebe ist auch ein schicker Film..

Viel Spaß damit :-)_


----------



## Magogan (24. Juni 2012)

Ein neues Bluray-Laufwerk mit 4 Jahren Garantie für 20 Euro extra (insgesamt 95 Euro oder so) - Mein altes hat nach ca. 2,5 Jahren aufgegeben bzw. kann nicht mehr alle neu gekauften Blurays abspielen ... die Blurays, die ich vorher gucken konnte, schafft das alte Laufwerk allerdings immer noch 

LG hat seit 2008 kein neues Firmware-Update für mein altes Laufwerk rausgebracht ... War sonst immer mit LG zufrieden, aber sowas ist nicht ok ... Naja, wahrscheinlich kommt bald ein Firmware-Update und ich habe das Laufwerk umsonst gekauft ... das wäre nicht das erste mal, dass ich Pech habe


----------



## vollmi (24. Juni 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Endlich die fehlenden Teile für meinen zweiten CD-Butler (Fassungsvermögen ca. 360 CDs) und die bei mir obligatorischen Filmmedien bekommen:



Du solltest mit deinen Möbeln aufrüsten 
neues Möbel für Joker


----------



## Fremder123 (24. Juni 2012)

Seit Freitag endlich mal ein neues Headset besorgt. Die Auswahl im Saturn war schon fast beängstigend groß, die Wahl fiel dann letztendlich auf das Microsoft Lifechat LX-3000. Die Microsoft-Hardware ist ja qualitativ meist nicht übel und es bot als eines der (erstaunlich) wenigen Headsets USB-Anschluss. Was ein Muss war da ich es an der Front anschließe und die analogen Ports da irgendwie rumspinnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Preis von gerademal 27 € (Saturnpreis) bietet es einen guten Sound und schöne Bässe. Die Ohrmuscheln sind angenehm weich und es trägt sich wirklich gut. Kein Bose-Niveau natürlich, aber ein gutes und günstiges Teil. Basslastiges Zocken ist damit allemal möglich.^^


----------



## schneemaus (24. Juni 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Luschen - Stevenson ist halt großartig! Uns wurde tatsächlich gesagt, wir hätten nun andere Ausdrucksmöglichkeiten, um abseits von einem "in my opinion" auf unsere ureigenste Meinung hinzuweisen - und es stimmte auch.
> 
> 
> 
> Ab 23.07. haben wir auch was neues: Eine neue Warehouse-Folge \o/! Verfickter Cliffhanger, auch wenn dessen Auflösung recht nahe liegt...



Uh, 23. 7.? Daaaaanke, wusst ich noch nicht, dass die neue Staffel da endlich da is


----------



## Merianna (24. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Neues Shirt, da ich nicht da war liegt es beim Nachbarn und jetzt ist der nicht da


----------



## Sigmea (26. Juni 2012)

Eine neue tolle Maus!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry, dass ich es mit Directupload mache...


----------



## H2OTest (27. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mobilen Hühnerzaun!
Schnickschnack aufgestellt, geh ins Wohnzimmer, komm wieder ...alle Hühner auf der anderen Seite!
Wtf?!
Ich denk, da ist ein Spalt, da sind die bestimmt durch. Also Spalt geschlossen, alles noch mal kontrolliert, Hühner Richtung Zaun gescheucht und schwupp...passen die alle durch die Maschen!   

50 €uronen hat das Teil gekostet ...und nu?


----------



## Numbe (27. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> ....50 €uronen hat das Teil gekostet ...und nu?



Bastel 'nen Volleyballnetz draus.


----------



## Slayed (27. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Mobilen Hühnerzaun!
> Schnickschnack aufgestellt, geh ins Wohnzimmer, komm wieder ...alle Hühner auf der anderen Seite!
> Wtf?!
> Ich denk, da ist ein Spalt, da sind die bestimmt durch. Also Spalt geschlossen, alles noch mal kontrolliert, Hühner Richtung Zaun gescheucht und schwupp...passen die alle durch die Maschen!
> ...



Mach die Hühner dicker! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (27. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Mobilen Hühnerzaun!
> Schnickschnack aufgestellt, geh ins Wohnzimmer, komm wieder ...alle Hühner auf der anderen Seite!
> Wtf?!
> Ich denk, da ist ein Spalt, da sind die bestimmt durch. Also Spalt geschlossen, alles noch mal kontrolliert, Hühner Richtung Zaun gescheucht und schwupp...passen die alle durch die Maschen!
> ...



du hast ne hühnerfarm und trotzdem inet ? wow


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Juni 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> Bastel 'nen Volleyballnetz draus.



Och nööö...die Hühner sollen doch dicker werden und nicht sportlicher....




Slayed schrieb:


> Mach die Hühner dicker!



Da bin ich dabei aber im Gegensatz zu mir, klappt das bei denen eher verhalten 


Kamsi schrieb:


> du hast ne hühnerfarm und trotzdem inet ? wow



Naja, "Farm" ist ein bissel übertrieben ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sooo sieht das nun nicht aus ... Es sind fünf Hennen^^

Aber ja, ich hab Inet-sogar "Highspeed"

btt:

Eine Idee, wie ich den Zaun doch noch nutzen kann...


----------



## Legendary (27. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UH UH!


----------



## EspCap (27. Juni 2012)

Congrats  Schönes Gerät, auch wenn es mir viel zu groß wäre. Und zu androidig


----------



## Legendary (27. Juni 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Congrats  Schönes Gerät, auch wenn es mir viel zu groß wäre. Und zu androidig



Merci, tja nicht jeder steht auf angebissenes Obst.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2012)

Waaah will auch, aber der Unterschied zum S2 ist mir da noch zu gering.


----------



## Legendary (27. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte vorher das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist der Unterschied mehr als enorm.  Hab beide mal nebeneinander gelegt, Display ist so gesehen fast doppelt so groß. Der alte Touchscreen war grottig, total lahmer Prozessor, alles hat geruckelt und surfen war mit dem Ding ne Zumutung, keine Android Basis also auch keine Apps...ne danke nie wieder so ein billiges Handy.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2012)

Jop da haste natürlich nen fetten Unterschied. Aber wenn ich so das S3 sehe, juckt es mir arg in den fingern, aber 1. ist mein S2 noch nicht so alt (Winter letzten Jahres) und 2. kostet das S3 jetzt auch ne Menge, müsste ich mir schon nen Vertrag suchen, und das will ich nicht. 

Ich warte auf die nächste Generation, oder einfach mal gucken, wat Apple als nächstes bringt


----------



## MasterXoX (27. Juni 2012)

Ein paar T10 w5w led smds 
Bin gespannt ob die was taugen.


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2012)

_Viel Spaß damit - bin mit meinem Note auch voll zufrieden :-)_


----------



## Manowar (28. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Mobilen Hühnerzaun!
> Schnickschnack aufgestellt, geh ins Wohnzimmer, komm wieder ...alle Hühner auf der anderen Seite!
> Wtf?!
> Ich denk, da ist ein Spalt, da sind die bestimmt durch. Also Spalt geschlossen, alles noch mal kontrolliert, Hühner Richtung Zaun gescheucht und schwupp...passen die alle durch die Maschen!
> ...



Wenn das Ding als Hühnerzaun ausgeschrieben ist und es keine Hühner einzäunt, ists "Betrug" ?
Reklamieren!


----------



## orkman (28. Juni 2012)

kater/kopfschmerzen ;(


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Steelseries Sensei RAW


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. Juni 2012)

Heute mal kurz shoppen gewesen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

hattest du nicht schon eine ps3 ?


----------



## xynlovesit (28. Juni 2012)

Die steht da glaub ich so, gehört nicht mit zum Shopping dazu :b


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

bei joker weiss man das nie ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Die dicke Playse wird doch garnicht mehr verkauft oder ?


----------



## Plato0n (28. Juni 2012)

^^  (haben wir eigentlich geklärt was Joker beruflich macht? will das auch  )

btt: Torchlight 2 geordert und Torchlight 1 Gratis dazu bekommen  Wollte eigentlich noch das indie Humble Bundle kaufen, aber das is ausgelaufen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> hattest du nicht schon eine ps3 ?


Nein, ich hab sogar zwei Playsis.  Eine davon bekommt aber mein Lütter, für den ist auch Sorcery. 



xynlovesit schrieb:


> Die steht da glaub ich so, gehört nicht mit zum Shopping dazu :b


Richtich!


----------



## xynlovesit (28. Juni 2012)

Ahja! Also ein Hesse schonmal


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. Juni 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Ahja! Also ein Hesse schonmal


Mitnichten!


----------



## Ol@f (29. Juni 2012)

Für knapp 160€ eine Samsung 830 256GB. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (29. Juni 2012)

_Gute Wahl, viel Spaß :-)_


----------



## Kamsi (29. Juni 2012)

original grösse ?


----------



## Plato0n (29. Juni 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Mitnichten!


ich glaube in einem Forum mal Nidersachsen gefunden zu haben


----------



## Ol@f (29. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> original grösse ?


Nein. Die ist 2,5" Zoll groß, also etwa 2/3 davon.



painschkes schrieb:


> _Gute Wahl, viel Spaß :-)_


Werd ich sicher haben, danke.  

Edit. Das witzige ist, dass die SSD in letzter Zeit immer um ~0:00 Uhr für 20min etwa 30&#8364; billiger wird.


----------



## Kamsi (29. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

musste ich einkaufen bei dem preis ^^ 

14,99 minus 30 tage gratis also gerade mal 2 euro fürs spiel 

ka ob aktion oder neuer preis fürs spiel warte da erstmal auf die antworten aus den tsw forum ab ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (29. Juni 2012)

Auf dem Nachhauseweg noch kurz bei MM vorbei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juni 2012)

mal eben so ne Playstation 3


----------



## Plato0n (29. Juni 2012)

ok, so langsam juckt es mich ja doch in den Fingern was du beruflich machst 

BTT: 2 Karten für die Toten Hosen



*edit: 





Olliruh schrieb:


> mal eben so ne Playstation 3






Die is schon länger da, nur der Kram davor is neu


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juni 2012)

boah ich dachte schon das wäre echt hart gewesen 

ehm btw könntest du deinen blog nochmal kurz linken ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Juni 2012)

40cm weniger haare auf dem kopf


----------



## painschkes (29. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> boah ich dachte schon das wäre echt hart gewesen
> 
> ehm btw könntest du deinen blog nochmal kurz linken ?



_Joker? Der steht in seiner Signatur :-)_


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> musste ich einkaufen bei dem preis ^^
> 
> ...



Berichte mal wie es ist... man hört irgendwie net viel von dem Spiel


----------



## EspCap (29. Juni 2012)

MacbookPro-Upgrade Kit aka MacbookPro Retina-Kauf-Vermeidungs-Kit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kann es leider noch nicht einbauen, weil der Schraubenzieher für die Gehäuseschrauben heute noch nicht gekommen ist


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juni 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Joker? Der steht in seiner Signatur :-)_



oh seh ich grad auch DDD
danke c:


----------



## Kamsi (29. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Berichte mal wie es ist... man hört irgendwie net viel von dem Spiel



erst ab nächste woche aktivierbar ^^ bin kein headstarter ^^


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> erst ab nächste woche aktivierbar ^^ bin kein headstarter ^^



Ok


----------



## Alux (29. Juni 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> MacbookPro-Upgrade Kit aka MacbookPro Retina-Kauf-Vermeidungs-Kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du das Teil öffnest geht doch automatisch die Garantie verloren. Oder ist es schon so alt, dass die Garantie bereits abgelaufen ist?


----------



## EspCap (29. Juni 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Wenn du das Teil öffnest geht doch automatisch die Garantie verloren. Oder ist es schon so alt, dass die Garantie bereits abgelaufen ist?



Early 2011. "So alt" nicht, aber ja - Garantie ist eh schon weg.


----------



## Legendary (29. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Statt dem weißen Controller auf dem Bild hab ich mir den schwarzen hier gekauft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

6 Stück davon fürs Abitur. Einer sollte noch kommen. Reicht für einen laptop fürs Studium und fürs Sparbuch


----------



## aufgeraucht (30. Juni 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß damit :-) Diese Universal-Geschenke sind 100x besser, als verkrampfte 'Sachgeschenke'. Ich denke da spontan an meinen 30sten. Ne Freundin hat mir ein Beauty-Set von Rossmann geschenkt. WÜÜÜRGGGG. Ein 'Sorry, hatte keine Idee. Lass uns was Essen gehen.' wäre mir tausendmal lieber gewesen.

Hab heute auch mein Schwarzkonto angezapft und Frau Mama gebeten, mir von dort was vierstelliges zu überweisen. Der Kühlschrank macht komische Geräusche und der Kleiderschrank braucht ein Update.
Finde einfach keine Freude dran, über Geld nachzudenken. Schön, wenn genug da ist, um Notwendigkeiten und gelegentlichen 'Luxus' zu begleichen. Darüber hinaus ist mir das Thema einfach zuwider.


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 6 Stück davon fürs Abitur. Einer sollte noch kommen. Reicht für einen laptop fürs Studium und fürs Sparbuch




600 Euro fürs Abi? Irgendwas mach ich falsch.... 

Naja bin ja auch keine 20 mehr


----------



## HitotsuSatori (30. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> 600 Euro fürs Abi? Irgendwas mach ich falsch....
> 
> Naja bin ja auch keine 20 mehr



Ich hab auch nur 50 Euro bekommen damals. Und das nicht, weil ich so schlecht war (1,3). ^^ Hat halt nicht jeder eine große wohlhabende Familie.


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juni 2012)

vieleicht waren die 600 euro für ne kaution für ne wohnung ^^

so nach dem thema so kind du hast abi jetzt gehste aus den haus raus in die welt


----------



## HitotsuSatori (30. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (30. Juni 2012)

Fürs Abi habe ich kein Geld bekommen, nur ein Auto ... ^^

Und das Macbook Pro mit Retina Display finde ich mit über 2000 Euro doch ein wenig teuer, aber naja, es ist Apple ...

Und neu habe ich nichts - abgesehen von einer gelösten Praktikumsaufgabe, die doch relativ lange gedauert hat ...


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Juni 2012)

Mein Vater "musste" mir so viel geben weil er meinem Bruder damals eine Canon für 600€ geschenkt hatte. So ist das bei Brüdern


----------



## EspCap (30. Juni 2012)

Nachdem ich mit dem Stargate-Franchise durch bin:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2012)

700 Euro von meinen Verwandten, obwohl ich versucht habe meinen Geburtstag geflissentlich zu ignorieren.

Juhu


----------



## Manowar (30. Juni 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Fürs Abi habe ich kein Geld bekommen, nur ein Auto ... ^^



Du hast Abi? 

Bei mir gabs was neues:
3,64er Diff + Software für den Wandler 5/5 <3


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. Juni 2012)

Heute mal bei den Outlet Stores vorbei. Für mich gab es Schiesser und meine Frau war zu Esprit ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... danach für meine Kids noch ein paar Sachen bei IKEA geholt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xynlovesit (1. Juli 2012)

Also an deiner Stelle hätte ich lieber den Calvin _Klein _genommen. Ach was, nett. Gibt ja auch ein IKEA in Florida, das beste daran ist, ist eigentlich das Essen. Genauso wie in Deutschland. Aber das wars auch schon, wenn man zwischen den Gängen durchläuft, also da sieht es aus,  als wäre da eine Bombe eingeschlagen. Bei den Amerikaner ist das anscheinend etwas lockerer, entspannter.. und so.


----------



## Magogan (1. Juli 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Du hast Abi?


Ja, wieso wundert dich das?


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, wieso wundert dich das?



Warscheinlich weil er selbst keins hat


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Also an deiner Stelle hätte ich lieber den Calvin _Klein _genommen.


PL technisch ist Schiesser bedeutend besser.


----------



## ZAM (1. Juli 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mit dem Stargate-Franchise durch bin:



Das hab ich mir für TNG auch überlegt, aber ich warte ab, was die BD-Box bringen wird. ^^


----------



## orkman (1. Juli 2012)

Das Lied von Eis und Feuer Buch 5 + 6 (game of thrones)
ready player one buch


----------



## EspCap (1. Juli 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir für TNG auch überlegt, aber ich warte ab, was die BD-Box bringen wird. ^^



TNG und DS9 kommen dann dran, wenn ich mit Enterprise durch bin (und noch Zeit habe, es zu schauen). Bluray wäre schön, ja. Aber nachdem Season 1 von TNG auf Bluray so viel kostet wie die ganze Enterprise-Box auf DVD (50 GBP) nehme ich es dann doch mit DVD vorlieb.


----------



## Legendary (1. Juli 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Du hast Abi?


DAS frage ich mich auch des Öfteren...ja Mano ich merke wir verstehen uns eben. 


Was ich neu habe:

- Karte für die neue Show von Günther Grünwald
- neues T-Shirt


----------



## Olliruh (1. Juli 2012)

Karten für Green Day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11elf!!!


----------



## Magogan (1. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> DAS frage ich mich auch des Öfteren...ja Mano ich merke wir verstehen uns eben.


Hmm, wieso ist es so schwer zu glauben, dass ich Abi habe?


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, wieso ist es so schwer zu glauben, dass ich Abi habe?



Man wollte dich foppen...


----------



## fallas (1. Juli 2012)

> Man wollte dich foppen...



welch kesse wortwahl... 


btt:

2 Flugticketzz nach Paris - Fronkraisch


----------



## Tilbie (2. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (2. Juli 2012)

FU, sry Doppelpost


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2012)

Den fehlenden Philips#00-Schraubenzieher und daher die Komponenten von oben erfolgreich eingebaut. Und das Gefühl, 10 Jahre in die Zukunft gereist zu sein. 
Once you go SSD you never go back. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayed (2. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zap zerap da ist das Ding


----------



## Aun (2. Juli 2012)

oh gott, doch nicht auf deutsch.... ist ja grauenvoll^^


----------



## Legendary (2. Juli 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Den fehlenden Philips#00-Schraubenzieher und daher die Komponenten von oben erfolgreich eingebaut. Und das Gefühl, 10 Jahre in die Zukunft gereist zu sein.
> Once you go SSD you never go back.



HF damit, aber faszinierend das man einen Apple nicht ohne ganz speziellen Schraubendreher aufbekommt. Sie müssen halt ums verrecken besonders sein und seien es nur die Schrauben.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. Juli 2012)

Ah, der große Bruderkrieg. Sicher interessant. Ich hab nur die Eldar Kodizes gelesen. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DayZ ich komme...


----------



## Saji (2. Juli 2012)

Endlich mein Arbeitszeugnis.  Passt mir aber nicht, das lasse ich mir noch mal neu schreiben. *g*


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> HF damit, aber faszinierend das man einen Apple nicht ohne ganz speziellen Schraubendreher aufbekommt. Sie müssen halt ums verrecken besonders sein und seien es nur die Schrauben.



Naja, so speziell ist der nicht. Ein normaler, kleiner Kreuzschlitz hätte es vermutlich auch getan, aber ich will die Schrauben ja nicht schrotten. 
Die Festplattenschrauben dagegen sind tolle, Apple-sche "pentalobe security screws" die man nur mit einem Torx T6 aufbekommt. Aber den hatte ich schon


----------



## Legendary (2. Juli 2012)

Naja TX6 ist gar nicht so selten, die verbaut Microsoft nämlich auch in der Xbox360.


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2012)

Achja, stimmt. Die Pentalobe waren im iPhone bzw. im MBP wenn man den Akku entfernen will. Da kann man auch einen Torx nehmen, der aber nur so halb passt und dabei die Schrauben schrottet


----------



## Aun (2. Juli 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ah, der große Bruderkrieg. Sicher interessant. Ich hab nur die Eldar Kodizes gelesen. ^^


die horus heresy reihe ist allemal genial geschrieben (ok nicht alle teile der descent of angels und flight of the eisenstein fand ich recht lame), wenn man sich denn für die story interessiert. aber auf deutsch geht garnicht. das ist so crappy übersetz, da bekomm ich das würgen.

bin jetzt bei "a thousand sons" angekommen, also teil 12. absoluter kracher. dieses dystopische universum ist einfach genial


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. Juli 2012)

Die tägliche Dosis Konsum:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plato0n (2. Juli 2012)

Okay, Seriously! Was waren die Zahlen im Lotto?  bin gleich reif für den was regt euch so richtig auf  würde mich schon freuen wenn ich das später im Monat überhabe, was bei dir "täglicher Konsum" ist  (wobei die Chancen für Bauingenieure ja gar nciht so schlecht sein sollen  )




B.T.T 3 Grundrisse für nen Haus und somit noch mehr Arbeit...scheiß Klausurenphase


----------



## Magogan (2. Juli 2012)

Was soll ich als Student nur sagen? Oo

Ich habe auch nicht viel Geld zur Verfügung ...


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juli 2012)

neuen rington 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qyPhsFxnc_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xynlovesit (3. Juli 2012)

@JokerofDarkness Achja, ein Apple TV. Wie es denn dazu gekommen?  Wenn jetzt noch clever bist und besorgst dir ein nettes iPad. Kannste dann Air-Play Mirror nutzen und schön alle Videos drüber spielen lassen. Wobei, die Qualität der Blu-Rays natürlich besser sind, als reine HD Videos von Apple.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. Juli 2012)

Plato0n schrieb:


> Okay, Seriously! Was waren die Zahlen im Lotto?  bin gleich reif für den was regt euch so richtig auf  würde mich schon freuen wenn ich das später im Monat überhabe, was bei dir "täglicher Konsum" ist  (wobei die Chancen für Bauingenieure ja gar nciht so schlecht sein sollen  )





Magogan schrieb:


> Was soll ich als Student nur sagen? Oo
> 
> Ich habe auch nicht viel Geld zur Verfügung ...


Jungs das wird ne harte Woche für Euch. 



xynlovesit schrieb:


> @JokerofDarkness Achja, ein Apple TV. Wie es denn dazu gekommen?  Wenn jetzt noch clever bist und besorgst dir ein nettes iPad. Kannste dann Air-Play Mirror nutzen und schön alle Videos drüber spielen lassen. Wobei, die Qualität der Blu-Rays natürlich besser sind, als reine HD Videos von Apple.


iPad(s) sind schon länger vorhanden. Warte jetzt noch auf den Jailbreak, weil das Gerät als Streaming Client für Musik und Film im gesamten Haus fungieren soll. Als Quelle soll das noch kommende Synology NAS herhalten. Wenn das so klappt, wie ich mir das vorstelle, dann werden es wohl bald noch ein paar kleine Kästchen mehr.


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juli 2012)

ich bin immer noch der meinung das jod auftragskiller oder pate oder sowas ist was viel geld bringt ^^


----------



## Ogil (3. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dazu ein Motor Shield (fuer Arduino) und ein paar Sensoren...


----------



## Manowar (3. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich bin immer noch der meinung das jod auftragskiller oder pate oder sowas ist was viel geld bringt ^^



Oder er hat einfach nen guten Job mit nem guten Einkommen?
Glaubt ihr nicht, dass ihn solche Fragen, so langsam dezent nerven?


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie komm ich mir gerade n bissl blöd vor.

Nach meinem PC, den ich im Februar gekauft habe und ja da schon seit November zusammengespart habe, war ich im Mai neue Klamotten kaufen für das Jahr (jedes Jahr so 5-6 neue (Polo-)hemden und ne Hose fürs Büro) und musste letzte Woche ein neues Medusa-Headset nachlegen, weil es unkontrollierbare Geräusche von sich gab. Hinzu kam dann am Samstag ein Verlängerungskabel für meine DVBT-Antenne, damit ich diese dann endlich ans Außenfenster stellen konnte, nachdem ich Wochen lang Abende damit verbracht habe, die Antenne zu drehen und aus dem Empfangsbereich zu verschwinden, um zu schauen, ob es auch mit Bild vllt. geht. Ausgaben daher: 50 Euro. Und selbst dabei komm ich mir bekloppt vor, schon wieder so viel Geld ausgegeben zu haben.

Irgendwie zerren die Spritkosten doch ziemlich an meinem Geldbeutel. Zum leben reichts, aber Anschaffungen wie Dvds?? Einfach nicht drin.


----------



## xynlovesit (3. Juli 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Zum leben reichts, aber Anschaffungen wie Dvds?? Einfach nicht drin.



Zum überleben reichts*


mit freundlichen Grüßen

der deutsche Staat.


----------



## Numbe (3. Juli 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Irgendwie zerren die Spritkosten doch ziemlich an meinem Geldbeutel. Zum leben reichts, aber Anschaffungen wie Dvds?? Einfach nicht drin.




Bus/Bahn/in den Ort des Arbeitsplatzes ziehen? :>


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Juli 2012)

Der Weg zum Arbeitsplatz ist gar nicht so sehr das Problem. Diese 18 km kann man gut fahren, auch wenn sich die Fahrt ziehen kann, wenn sich die Vorderleute an ein 30 kmh Limit halten und man so 15-20 Minuten länger braucht.
Das andere ist ebene in familiäres Grundproblem. Meine Mutter hat sich anno 2008 abgesetzt, als sie zu ihrem Lebensgefährten 80 km entfernt gezogen ist. Da sie nun ihr Leben auf diesem Bauernhof Vollzeit lebt, findet sie halt keine Zeit mehr, mal wieder hier runter zu kommen, zumal es auch etwas schwierig mit ihr ist, da sie wie ihre eigene Mutter nicht still sitzen kann und immer arbeiten muss.

Irgendwann häuften sich meine Besuche so sehr dort oben, das man eben davon sprechen kann, das ich ca. 52 Wochenenden im Jahr dort verbringe. Meine Schwester mit ihrem Mann und Kind kommen ebenfalls Samstags hinzu. Mittlerweile wohnen Mieter in unserer alten Wohnung, ich bin in dieser Zeit in den Keller gezogen, wo vorher meine Schwester residiert hat. Da nur meine Mutter lebenslanges Wohnrecht dort besitzt und der Freikauf des Hauses zu teuer wurde, haben auch diese beiden eine neue Wohnung gesucht, sodass nur noch ich dort lebe.

Und auf diese Weise fahre ich dann eben Freitags Nachmittags für gewöhnlich diese 80 km hin und komme dann Sonntags zurück, da ich ja weiterhin hier unten arbeite. Mit meinem Chef läuft derzeit noch ein Deal, das ich dieses Jahr noch bleibe, da ja auch die Einarbeitung eines neuen Angestellten einige Monate brauchen würde, die Arbeit ohne mich aber nicht schaffbar wäre. Und so bleibt diese Situation dann halt bestehen. Ich fahre dann eben meine 400 km oder mehr pro Woche. Und ob sich das in Zukunft ändert, weiß ich noch nicht. Meine Chefin will mich wegen des Aufwandes unbedingt halten und mich davon überzeugen, doch einfach hier zu bleiben auf Dauer, während die eigentliche Überlegung war, Vollzeit woanders zu wohnen und mir dort was neues zu suchen.


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2012)

Hat Deine Mutter denn gesundheitliche Probleme oder helft Ihr ihr auf dem Bauernhof oder welchen Grund gibts sonst für Dich, dauernd dort zu sein? Ich will mich ja nicht in Eure familiäre Situation einmischen, aber nen Elternteil jedes Wochenende zu besuchen ist...eher unüblich.


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juli 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Oder er hat einfach nen guten Job mit nem guten Einkommen?



sowas gibts heutzutage kaum bis garnicht mehr 

entweder man muss mit alg2 aufstocken damit man von leben kann oder man hat noch das glück alte verträge zu haben wo man noch gut geld verdient

heutzutage ist die mittelschicht die neue unterschicht und die mittelschicht gibts nicht mehr und dann gibts halt die oberschicht


----------



## Numbe (3. Juli 2012)

Ah. Gut. An eine 'Fernbeziehung' hatte ich nun gar nicht gedacht...- Mh. Ja, das ist dann doof. Und nicht absetzbar. ... Bahn kommt trotzdem nicht in Frage? Da gabs doch auch Pendlertarife, wenn du eh beinahe jedes Wochenende hin fährst...?  



Davatar schrieb:


> Hat Deine Mutter denn gesundheitliche Probleme oder helft Ihr ihr auf dem Bauernhof oder welchen Grund gibts sonst für Dich, dauernd dort zu sein? Ich will mich ja nicht in Eure familiäre Situation einmischen, aber nen Elternteil jedes Wochenende zu besuchen ist...eher unüblich.



Solange es nicht umgekehrt ist...- Bei meinem Ex tauchte die Mutter gerne spontan auf (auch mehrmals am Tag), hat sich Essen und Kippen geschnorrt und ist dann wieder abgezogen. (Nicht ohne vorher noch zu meckern und zu jammern.) ... Das geht einem auch auf den Senkel. Zumals sie das gerne Samstag morgens (zwischen 9:00 und 10:00Uhr.) gebracht hat. Ich weiß gar nicht wie oft ich dann panisch unter die Dusche gesprungen bin, weil ich nun keine Lust hatte meiner 'Schwiegermutter' nackt gegenüber zu sitzen...- Und verkatert.  
(Vorweg: Ihr gehörte die Wohnung und Stress wegen Schlüsselabnahme machen war demnach nicht.)

BTT:

Sagte ich schon, dass meine Ps3 samt Spielen da ist? Jetzt brauche ich nurnoch einen neuen, größeren Fernseher damit die Schrift etwas leserlicher wird.


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Juli 2012)

Es hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. Mir bietet es die Möglichkeit, mich mal etwas gesünder zu ernähren, da entweder ich oder meine Mutter für die Meute kocht, was unter der Woche doch recht stark liegen bleibt und man ja doch desöfteren Mal auf das Frühstück verzichtet und nur Abends warm ... isst. Dieses Zusammensitzen tut einfach gut. Hinzu kommt dann eben die Arbeitsteilung. Sie macht meine Wäsche, ich regele die wöchentlichen Einkäufe (u. a. z. B. 90 Eier + 7 Brote^^) und helfe dann teilweise auf dem Hof aus.

Dadurch entsteht dann irgendwie eine gewisse Synergie. Ich komme aus diesem Arbeitstrott raus, bin weit weg von jeglichem Stress und sie muss auch etwas weniger auf ihre Uhr schauen und kann sich um andere Dinge kümmern.

Auf eigenen Füßen stehe ich schon so, so wild ist es nicht. Ich halte hier meinen eigenen Haushalt, brauche eigentlich keinen anderen. Und dennoch ist es einfach schön, sich mal sinnvoll "austoben" zu können, auch mal wohin fahren zu können und dann eben nicht alle Kleinheiten des Alltags beachten zu müssen, z. B. nicht auszuloten, ob man sich nun nen warmen Kakao macht, weil man ja keine Spümaschine zu Hause hat und dann von Hand alles wieder abspülen muss.


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hat Deine Mutter denn gesundheitliche Probleme oder helft Ihr ihr auf dem Bauernhof oder welchen Grund gibts sonst für Dich, dauernd dort zu sein? Ich will mich ja nicht in Eure familiäre Situation einmischen, aber nen Elternteil jedes Wochenende zu besuchen ist...eher unüblich.



naja für jüngere Studenten z.b. nicht.... meine Nachbarn z.b. sind alle irgendwelche jungen Flitzpiepen die gerade frisch an der Uni hier angefangen haben und am Wochenende sind die immer weg. 
Ist nur ne vermutung aber schätze schon dass die dann auch jedes WE nach Mama und Papa gurken


----------



## Numbe (3. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> naja für jüngere Studenten z.b. nicht.... meine Nachbarn z.b. sind alle irgendwelche jungen Flitzpiepen die gerade frisch an der Uni hier angefangen haben und am Wochenende sind die immer weg.
> Ist nur ne vermutung aber schätze schon dass die dann auch jedes WE nach Mama und Papa gurken




Frische Studenten...- Am Wochenende nicht auffindbar. Na? Na? Naaaa?  


...


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juli 2012)

vieleicht arbeiten die da ^^


----------



## Manowar (3. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sowas gibts heutzutage kaum bis garnicht mehr
> 
> entweder man muss mit alg2 aufstocken damit man von leben kann oder man hat noch das glück alte verträge zu haben wo man noch gut geld verdient
> 
> heutzutage ist die mittelschicht die neue unterschicht und die mittelschicht gibts nicht mehr und dann gibts halt die oberschicht



ähm..ja 
Woher habe ich das dann nur? Und bald mit der eigenen Firma in den USA? (Selbst erarbeitet)
Warum habe ich im Freundeskreis 2 angehende Millionäre?
Eine Freundin die ihre eigene Firma führt und im Jahr 400k + macht?
Ein Vorstandsmitglied bei Kostal.
etc
Gibt auch Leute, die sich mal tierisch aufn Arsch setzen und was machen.

Vitamin B ist natürlich sehr hilfreich, aber ich habs auch alleine gepackt 


Da ist wohl eher jemand verbittert.


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juli 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Da ist wohl eher jemand verbittert.



Realist 

aber lassen wir das thema ist eh scho zuviel ot hier ^^


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Es hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. Mir bietet es die Möglichkeit, mich mal etwas gesünder zu ernähren, da entweder ich oder meine Mutter für die Meute kocht, was unter der Woche doch recht stark liegen bleibt und man ja doch desöfteren Mal auf das Frühstück verzichtet und nur Abends warm ... isst. Dieses Zusammensitzen tut einfach gut. Hinzu kommt dann eben die Arbeitsteilung. Sie macht meine Wäsche, ich regele die wöchentlichen Einkäufe (u. a. z. B. 90 Eier + 7 Brote^^) und helfe dann teilweise auf dem Hof aus.
> 
> Dadurch entsteht dann irgendwie eine gewisse Synergie. Ich komme aus diesem Arbeitstrott raus, bin weit weg von jeglichem Stress und sie muss auch etwas weniger auf ihre Uhr schauen und kann sich um andere Dinge kümmern.
> 
> Auf eigenen Füßen stehe ich schon so, so wild ist es nicht. Ich halte hier meinen eigenen Haushalt, brauche eigentlich keinen anderen. Und dennoch ist es einfach schön, sich mal sinnvoll "austoben" zu können, auch mal wohin fahren zu können und dann eben nicht alle Kleinheiten des Alltags beachten zu müssen, z. B. nicht auszuloten, ob man sich nun nen warmen Kakao macht, weil man ja keine Spümaschine zu Hause hat und dann von Hand alles wieder abspülen muss.


Ok das ist dann wohl ne Lebenseinstellung. Ich glaub es ist besser, wenn ich da nicht weiter drauf eingehe ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Juli 2012)

Ne Sonnenbrille mit so großen Gläsern, n Glätteisen das meine Haare mal wirklich glättet.. , Prinzessin Mononoke Limited Edition ( Bin eig. kein Animefan, aber den hab ich als Kind immer so gerne geguckt und der Müller hatte ihn heute mal und die "Road to Revolution" CD von Linkin Park. (:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DHL war da :>


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. Juli 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Oder er hat einfach nen guten Job mit nem guten Einkommen?


So sieht es aus und dafür habe ich hart und viel gearbeitet.



Manowar schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr nicht, dass ihn solche Fragen, so langsam dezent nerven?


Nein tun sie nicht, denn wer sieht sich nicht gern als Auftragskiller und oder Paten!? 

btt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (3. Juli 2012)

Weiße Bermuda und weißes T Shirt von s. Oliver. Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein weißer Gürtel und weiße Schuhe^^


----------



## H2OTest (3. Juli 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> [..]


----------



## Magogan (3. Juli 2012)

Warum so viel Weiß?

Ich habe im Mai "Die Reise zur geheimnisvollen Insel [3D Bluray]" vorbestellt - wird am Freitag spätestens geliefert 

Mal sehen, wie der Film ist, den ersten Teil ("Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde") fand ich gar nicht so schlecht. Gibt es den eigentlich auch in 3D (also nicht das Rot-Grün-3D)?

Achja ... Manowar, bedenke, dass viele arme Menschen aufgrund reicher Menschen arm sind. Denen wird einfach nicht viel bezahlt, weil der Chef doch irgendwie seinen 3. Lamborghini finanzieren muss. Einige Menschen bekommen ja sogar extrem wenig Geld, weil sie es ja mit Hartz IV aufstocken können - das wissen die Chefs der Firmen natürlich und bezahlen deswegen so wenig.


----------



## Alux (3. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Warum so viel Weiß?



Deswegen
Fête Blanche


----------



## xynlovesit (3. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> DHL war da :>



Die Schuhe kannste mir gleich geben


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Deswegen
> Fête Blanche



Ach du scheiße, was is das denn für ne <im verwendeten Sinne sehr wahrscheinlich abwertend gemeintes Wort, das dadurch gegen Absatz 3 der Kommentarregeln verstößt>fete ^^


----------



## ZAM (3. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ach du scheiße, was is das denn für ne <siehe oben>-fete ^^



Ohne es zu Klicken: 1 Mill. Kilometer mindestens entfernt von dem, was ich besuchen würde - aber ich kenne es trotzdem. Fetentour, auf deren Parties der Dresscode "Ausschließlich weiß" sein darf. Über "Musik" und Klientel reden wir mal nicht. 

Aber lasst das jetzt nicht wieder zu offtopic verkommen!

@Topic: WoW + Addons .. die ich irgendwann meinem kleinen Bruder vermache. *g*


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ohne es zu Klicken: 1 Mill. Kilometer mindestens entfernt von dem, was ich besuchen würde - aber ich kenne es trotzdem. Fetentour, auf deren Parties der Dresscode "Ausschließlich weiß" sein darf. Über "Musik" und Klientel reden wir mal nicht.
> 
> Aber lasst das jetzt nicht wieder zu offtopic verkommen!
> 
> @Topic: WoW + Addons .. die ich irgendwann meinem kleinen Bruder vermache. *g*



Ok chef 

Aber ich hatte Recht 

@Topic
Hab nix neues


----------



## orkman (4. Juli 2012)

was ich so neues habe ? 10 euro psc , gamescom 2012 tickets, 2 arzttermine, angemeldet zum praktischen fahrkurs


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juli 2012)

Nen Arzttermin am 2.8. und mächtig Schiss davor.


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Juli 2012)

Meine ersten Mückenstiche diesen Sommer! Ich hasse diese Viecher.
Einer am Hals und einer am Arm. gnaah.


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Juli 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Meine ersten Mückenstiche diesen Sommer!
> ...einer am Arm.


hab ich auch  

Dazu noch das ungute Gefühl, Nachbars Katze um...hertreiben zu wollen.
Setzt sich immer vor die Tür und mauzt lautstark, bis Herrchen/Frauchen die Wohnungstür öffnet. Aber die sind grad losgefahren.


----------



## Merianna (4. Juli 2012)

Mich lassen die Viecher zum Glück in Ruhe 
Neu hab ich 2 Hosen und 2 Pullover gerade zu faul Fotos zu linken


----------



## Legendary (4. Juli 2012)

Ca. 5000 neue Apps für mein S3. 

Einfach episch so ein Smartphone.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
neue stundenplan, eigentlich ganz ok


----------



## HitotsuSatori (4. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> (Bild)
> neue stundenplan, eigentlich ganz ok



G1 - G8, L1 und L2? Was ist das denn für Quatsch? Schreibt man heute nicht mehr Deutsch, Mathe, Chemie etc.? Oo


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> G1 - G8, L1 und L2? Was ist das denn für Quatsch? Schreibt man heute nicht mehr Deutsch, Mathe, Chemie etc.? Oo



Naja in der Oberstufe nicht jeder die gleiche Grundkurse (G) oder Leistungskurse (L) hat sind diese durch nummieriert & an das System angepasst. 
So hat zb. Montags Morgen alle Grundkurse 5 Unterricht dh. manche haben da Physik, manche Geschichte & manche halt was anderes


----------



## EspCap (4. Juli 2012)

Trotzdem etwas seltsam... bei uns stand dann im Kürzel zumindest noch das Fach. 

http://rbgl.de/stund...2011-12_OS2.htm


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2012)

Ja das ist ja jetzt auch nur die übersicht für die komplette stuffe weil ein neues system eingeführt wurde


----------



## xynlovesit (4. Juli 2012)

Also bei mir würde das so aussehen: Herr Mueller, warum sind Sie denn schon wieder zu spät zum Unterricht? Ja.. , bei dem Stundenplan da blickt ja kein Sau durch. Ich hab's Ihnen doch deutlich erklärt.. ja das habe ich ja auch gedacht, aber anscheinend dann doch eher nicht so... Komm hocken Sie sich jetzt hin, weiter geht's.


----------



## Manowar (4. Juli 2012)

Du würdest es nicht schaffen, dir G1-G8 und L1-L2 zu merken?


----------



## xynlovesit (4. Juli 2012)

Was ist denn G2 für ein Unterricht, Sport oder was?


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Was ist denn G2 für ein Unterricht, Sport oder was?



Nein ich glaub G2 ist Religion oder Englisch ich weiß es grad nicht.
Sport steht auf dem Plan noch nicht drauf


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. Juli 2012)

Meine Tochter hat demnächst Geburtstag, also wurden schonmal die ersten Geschenke besorgt. Einzig und allein die BD ist diesmal für mich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xynlovesit (4. Juli 2012)

Guck das mein ich, so fängt das schon an, auf einmal sagt der eine Englisch, der andere meint aber Biologie und dann stehen se' alle da wie Heins Doof und der Lehrer weis es auch nicht mal und schaut als in seine Unterlagen rum.. irgendwo muss das doch sein, ich hab das doch hier reingetan.

@JokerofDarkness bestellt du das eigentlich? Oder fährst du jeden Tag 20km in die Stadt? :b, aber Schleich kommt mir bekannt vor, hatte damals von denen solche Rittersoldaten, die waren aber nicht gerade billig.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2012)

Naja jeder bekommt am Anfang des Jahres einen Stundenplan wo alles genau draufsteht. Auf dem oben geposteten Stundenplan steht nur die Blockung




@JokerofDarkness
Schleich ist großartig hab hier zuhause noch ca 100 Tiere rum liegen & weiß nicht wohin damit. Naja man weiß ja nie


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> @JokerofDarkness bestellt du das eigentlich? Oder fährst du jeden Tag 20km in die Stadt? :b, aber Schleich kommt mir bekannt vor, hatte damals von denen solche Rittersoldaten, die waren aber nicht gerade billig.


Da ich wenig Zeit habe und das Maximum für mein Geld will, bestelle ich meistens. Übrigens sind nicht nur die Rittersoldaten teuer. 



Olliruh schrieb:


> Schleich ist großartig hab hier zuhause noch ca 100 Tiere rum liegen & weiß nicht wohin damit. Naja man weiß ja nie


Verkaufe die Sachen doch bei eBay, da zahlen die noch richtig gut, gerade für ältere Modelle.


----------



## Ol@f (4. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> neue stundenplan, eigentlich ganz ok


Gehörst du schon zu den G8-Leuten? Merkwürdig, dass die Unterrichtstunden je 67 bzw 68min lang sind.

Ich weiß noch, dass ich in der 13. Stufe damals nur 23 Stunden (je 45min) hatte


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Verkaufe die Sachen doch bei eBay, da zahlen die noch richtig gut, gerade für ältere Modelle.



Naja da liegen wohl mindestens 150€ in der Kiste bei mir. Aber Mama will nicht das ich die verkaufe 





Ol@f schrieb:


> Gehörst du schon zu den G8-Leuten? Merkwürdig, dass die Unterrichtstunden je 67 bzw 68min lang sind.
> 
> Ich weiß noch, dass ich in der 13. Stufe damals nur 23 Stunden (je 45min) hatte



67.5 Minuten Modell ,wird jetzt neu eingeführt... -.-.-.-.
ich könnte drauf ausrasten


----------



## Legendary (4. Juli 2012)

Joker, den Postboten lädst du doch mittlerweile zum Kaffee ein, so oft wie der bei der in der Woche klingelt.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. Juli 2012)

Du das sind immer andere Vögel hier. Die Post ändert ja ständig die Routen. Mein Postbote hat zu seinem Geburtstag und zu Wehnachten immer sein Geschenk bekommen. Guter Mann.

Der Typ gestern war aber der Hammer. Klingelt nur mit einem kleinen Päckchen in der Hand. Ich sag so fragend: War's das? Ja mehr habe ich heute nicht. Zwei Stunden später klingelt es und er hat ein Paket und noch Briefpost in der Hand. Konnte mir ein Grinsen nicht verkneifen, aber die Jungs und Mädels haben es auch bei der Post nicht leicht.


----------



## Legendary (4. Juli 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Mein Postbote hat zu seinem Geburtstag und zu Wehnachten immer sein Geschenk bekommen. Guter Mann.


Respekt!   

Ich denk mir auch oft, dass es Paketzusteller nicht leicht haben, werden ständig angemault und müssen lange arbeiten für das bisschen Kleingeld. Die freuen sich auch immer über ein Lob von mir.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (4. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 67.5 Minuten Modell ,wird jetzt neu eingeführt... -.-.-.-.
> ich könnte drauf ausrasten



Urgs... Man schaltet doch nach spätestens 30 Minuten schon ab... Aber das mit dem Plan hab ich jetzt verstanden. Jeder hat da irgendwie andere Kurse als Grund- oder Leistungskurs und muss sich seinen Plan dann individuell aufschreiben. Mich hatte nur irritiert, dass da Buchstaben stehen, aber zu  meiner Schulzeit war das wohl noch nicht so kompliziert. ^^


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Respekt!
> 
> Ich denk mir auch oft, dass es Paketzusteller nicht leicht haben, werden ständig angemault und müssen lange arbeiten für das bisschen Kleingeld. Die freuen sich auch immer über ein Lob von mir.



Wo wir beim Thema sind.... also als Schüler und Studentenjob kann man sich bei der Post dumm und dämlich verdienen... ich krieg am Wochenende 11 Euro die stunde für briefe, Werbung und Briefsendungen (z.b. Amazon), die ich verteile.
Weiß nicht wieviel die Festangestellten verdienen, aber ich mach 3 Stunden und krieg 33 Euro dafür. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juli 2012)

weil sie keine sozialabgeben für euch zahlen müssen ?


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> weil sie keine sozialabgeben für euch zahlen müssen ?



Unter anderem vielleicht, jo... naja kann mir ja auch egal sein 
Bin ja ab demnächst auch nur armer Student, was soll ich mich darum kümmern.


----------



## Magogan (5. Juli 2012)

Knight and Day gebraucht gekauft für 5 Euro - sogar die Digital Copy war noch verfügbar! 

Stand allerdings nicht auf meinem Film-Wunschzettel, deshalb ist dieser leider nicht geschrumpft und beinhaltet inzwischen über 80 Artikel.


----------



## xynlovesit (5. Juli 2012)

Ihr müsst mal die Postboten hier beobachten in Florida, die legen das Paket hin, klingeln und laufen dann weg, aber fragt mich nicht in welchem Schritttempo die laufen, entweder rennen die wie die Gestörten zu Ihrem Wagen zurück oder ich bin einfach zu langsam.. also es ist schon ein "guter" Weg, von der Haustür zur Strasse. Aber ich habe einmal die Tür aufgemacht 2 Sekunden nachdem es geklingelt hat, da sitzt der schon im Wagen und angeschnallt. Aber hier ist es glaub ich so, je viele Pakete du auslieferst, nachdem wirst du bezahlt, weil die Postboten sind nicht gerade langsam auf der Strasse unterwegs.

Lustige finde ich immer, wenn das Paket aufmachst, ist alles immer so schön warm(:  Gar nicht gewohnt von Deutschland.


----------



## EspCap (5. Juli 2012)

Ist hier auch nicht besser  Mein DHL-Postbote hetzt auch immer durch die Straßen wie angebrannt, wartet aber meistens schon ein paar Sekunden (ansonsten muss ers ja beim Nachbarn abgegeben). In letzter Zeit hatten wir aber auch einen, der einfach meine Unterschrift fälscht und es _irgendeinem_ Nachbarn in die Hand drückt, ohne einen Zettel zu hinterlassen. Ich darf dann immer die Nachbarschaft abklappern und schauen, wem er es diesmal gegeben hat. Frag mich nicht warum.
Von Hermes fang ich besser gar nicht erst an...


----------



## Numbe (5. Juli 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Von Hermes fang ich besser gar nicht erst an...



Mhm. Mein letztes Hermes-Paket wurde in der Garage abgestellt (Immerhin in unsere...). Das Tor nicht geschlossen, das gute Stück auch nicht hinter oder in den Anhänger gestellt, welcher dort stand.- Nein, gut sichtbar mitten rein. Keinen Zettel hinterlassen, nichts...
Tja. Da stand den ganzen Morgen meine Ps3, zwei Spiele, und mein neuer Tankini in der Garage. Gesamtwert gut 340 Euro.


----------



## xynlovesit (5. Juli 2012)

Oder schon beim hinlaufen Zettel geschrieben , aber hör mir bloß auf mit Hermes, als die Wii Konsole zum Weihnachtsgeschäft auf den Markt kam in Deutschland, haben meine Eltern eine gleich bestellt, Verkäufer hat es verschickt, aber nie angekommen. Anscheinend lief das so ab: Postbote fährt zu meiner Adresse.. sieht so die ganzen Lichterketten in der Strasse und dann auf einmal fällt Ihn ein.. sag mal es ist doch Weihnachten.. hat das Paket so in der Hand, jetzt hab ich ja gar nichts für meine Kinder.. scheisse.. was mach ich'n jetzt.. schaut nochmal so das Paket an: Wii?..hmm, Videokonsole? Hmm.. hört sich ja garnet sooo schlecht an... ach komm dann.. nehme ich's halt und wieder fortgefahren.. 

Angegeben war: Ausgeliefert, Verkäufer meinte Ich habe es ausgeliefert, hier ist die Trackingnumber.. und yop.. und am Weihnachten hat man jetzt auch nicht den Nerv für so ein Mist. Also nie wieder Hermes, beste Erfahrung hatte ich bis jetzt mit UPS, ob hier in Amerika oder Deutschland. Überall super.


----------



## Ogil (5. Juli 2012)

Seit gestern: Eine Brotbackmaschine! Schluss mit langweiligem Supermarkt-Toast. Gescheite Baecker hat es ja hier nicht - also wird selbst gebacken...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Juli 2012)

Erinnert mich an nen Bekannten aus dem Internet. Damals, wir waren gerade 16 oder 17, frühmorgens unter der Woche, der blöde Bayer mit irgendwelchen Ferien oder nem Ferientag, ich war irgendwie krank. Plötzlich sagt er: "ich back mal kurz n Brot" und is dann weg, kommt aber nach ca. 10 Minuten wieder.

Das war irgendwie nicht fair, ich saß da mit Zwieback und ner Tasse (!) Cola.


----------



## Ogil (5. Juli 2012)

So frisch selbst gebackenes Brot ist schon unglaublich lecker. Wir haben auch vorher schon ab und zu welches selbst gebacken - aber das ist doch immer recht viel Arbeit. So kommt alles in den Automaten, Programm wird eingestellt und dann wird gewartet bis das Brot fertig ist. Perfekt ist, dass es auch ne Zeitschaltuhr gibt - das heisst man kann sich fruehs von frischem Brotduft wecken lassen


----------



## EspCap (5. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xynlovesit (5. Juli 2012)

Ja, Noten und so?!


----------



## EspCap (5. Juli 2012)

Die sind auf der Rückseite


----------



## xynlovesit (5. Juli 2012)

Zeig!


----------



## EspCap (5. Juli 2012)

Ich schreib dir bei FB


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2012)

Glückwunsch EspCap!

Mein Zeugnis krieg ich erst nächsten Montag.... die sind zu blöd es früher zu drucken.
Total hirnrissig!


----------



## EspCap (5. Juli 2012)

Danke! Ich war auch etwas überrascht, dass ich es heute bekommen habe. Eigentlich wollte ich nur noch ein paar Bücher abgeben, dann wurde mir das auf dem Sekretariat in die Hand gedrückt. Eigentlich wurde anfangs gesagt, dass man das am Abiball bekommt - anscheinend bekommt man da nur nochmal eine beglaubigte Kopie. Aber so eine Planung bin ich ja gewohnt von dieser Schule. Wir haben auch regelmäßig Zettel bekommen die man gestern hätte abgeben müssen


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2012)

Für 20 Euro:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und erster Eindruck SUPERGEIL!
Mein Smartphone wandert jedenfalls irgendwo in die hinterste Schublade... die Bedienung ist so kinderleicht und für 20 Euro kann man echt net meckern.


----------



## EspCap (5. Juli 2012)

Warum hast du ein Smartphone gekauft wenn du dann so ein Ding verwendest? 
Zum Thema:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich war/bin mit der Forming Cream zwar zufrieden, aber Fiber muss trotzdem mal ausprobiert werden


----------



## Saji (5. Juli 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Warum hast du ein Smartphone gekauft wenn du dann so ein Ding verwendest?
> Zum Thema:
> 
> 
> Ich war/bin mit der Forming Cream zwar zufrieden, aber Fiber muss trotzdem mal ausprobiert werden



Irgendwas sagt mir das AÖ-Ravenation gleich hier reinschneit und etwas dazu sagen wird. *g*

Ich hab nix neues, der Postbote hatte nichts für mich dabei.


----------



## Alux (5. Juli 2012)

Heute einen tollen besucht bei Zotter hier klicken.

Und von da ne Tafel "Soap&Skin", Schoko gefüllt mit Roweingelee, Weihrauch, Rote Rüben, Blut und so nem Kornzeugs, einfach lecker <33


----------



## Saji (5. Juli 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Heute einen tollen besucht bei Zotter hier klicken.
> 
> Und von da ne Tafel "Soap&Skin", Schoko gefüllt mit Roweingelee, *Weihrauch*, Rote Rüben, *Blut* und so nem Kornzeugs, einfach lecker <33



Planst du satanische Messen? o_O


----------



## Legendary (5. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Irgendwas sagt mir das AÖ-Ravenation gleich hier reinschneit und etwas dazu sagen wird. *g*


Haha made my Day!  


Also ich hab derzeit das Fiber und bin ehrlich gesagt mit der Forming Cream zufriedener, die stinkt wenigstens nicht so penetrant nach Zitrone.


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juli 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Heute einen tollen besucht bei Zotter hier klicken.
> 
> Und von da ne Tafel "Soap&Skin", Schoko gefüllt mit Roweingelee, Weihrauch, Rote Rüben, Blut und so nem Kornzeugs, einfach lecker <33





Saji schrieb:


> Planst du satanische Messen? o_O







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=so5Ze5k0hNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Warum hast du ein Smartphone gekauft wenn du dann so ein Ding verwendest?



War ein Geschenk....ich wollte es eigentlich nie. Aber Geschenke ablehnen, naja du weißt ja bestimmt wie das ist 

btw, was ist das für ne Creme? Wozu brauch man sowas?


----------



## Merianna (5. Juli 2012)

denke mal das ist für die Haare


----------



## Königmarcus (5. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> btw, was ist das für ne Creme? Wozu brauch man sowas?



Wohl brauchbarer als ein Klapphandy  Ich würd das 'Handy' () im Garten aufstellen, damit bei Regen die Insekten nicht nass werden  

"Luftballons" für Samstag gekauft


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2012)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> Wohl brauchbarer als ein Klapphandy



Unsinn... dass jeder heute Smartphones braucht ist ein Mythos unserer Lemmings-Gesellschaft 

Ich bin jedenfalls sehr glücklich dass ich keins verwenden muss, ich bin weder mit einem LG Modell noch mit iPhone vernünftig klargekommen.
Die Wischerei ist total hipp aber bringen tut es mir persönlich nix.
Auf apps kann ich auch verzichten, ich bin nicht mal bei facebook... wozu also der ganze Schnickschnack? ^^

Dafür hab ich jetzt ein handy was so robust ist wie ein Schlagring und der Akku hält 2 Wochen. Telefonieren und simsen geht, was will man mehr... 
UND es hat 20 Euro gekostet


----------



## Alux (5. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Planst du satanische Messen? o_O



Nope, das ist ne Sonderkollektion die unter dem Mitwirken von Anja Franziska Plaschg (siehe hier Soap&Skin) kreiert wurde zum Release ihreres neuen Albums "Narrow".


----------



## Alux (5. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich jetzt ein handy was so robust ist wie ein Schlagring und der Akku hält 2 Wochen. Telefonieren und simsen geht, was will man mehr...
> UND es hat 20 Euro gekostet



Wenn sowas willst dann schon bitte ein Nokia 

Edit. Gott jetzt war ich verplant und hab doppelgepostet -.-


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Wenn sowas willst dann schon bitte ein Nokia
> 
> Edit. Gott jetzt war ich verplant und hab doppelgepostet -.-



Mit Nokia hab ich auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht!

Aber das Samsung war super günstig und hat hunderte guter bewertungen gehabt bei Amazon, da dachte ich mir kann man nix falsch machen....und so scheint es zu sein, bin jedenfalls positiv überrascht bislang.


----------



## Alux (5. Juli 2012)

Ich hab noch ein Nokia von 1999 was funktioniert, nur der Akku ist extrem hinderlich.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder um eine Erfahrung reicher.

Es gibt also Schokojunkies. Okay. =))


----------



## win3ermute (5. Juli 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Es gibt also Schokojunkies. Okay. =))



Der Fachbegriff lautet "Frauen"


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Juli 2012)

> Der Fachbegriff lautet "Frauen"



Kein Wunder das mir das noch nie so aufgefallen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (5. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Haha made my Day!
> 
> 
> Also ich hab derzeit das Fiber und bin ehrlich gesagt mit der Forming Cream zufriedener, die stinkt wenigstens nicht so penetrant nach Zitrone.



Ich hab's doch gesagt. 



BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich seh schon die ganzen Schoki-Jünger am Bahnhof rumlungern mit der Schokoladenspritze im Arm im Mund. o.O


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Juli 2012)

Wenn inner Bahnhofsmission dann Methadon Weise Schokospritzen für umsonst verteilt werden lass ich mich da auch mal blicken. =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (5. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich seh schon die ganzen Schoki-Jünger am Bahnhof rumlungern mit der Schokoladenspritze im Arm im Mund. o.O



ham se ma geld für schoki?


----------



## EspCap (5. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Also ich hab derzeit das Fiber und bin ehrlich gesagt mit der Forming Cream zufriedener, die stinkt wenigstens nicht so penetrant nach Zitrone.



Laut Amazon enthält das Kokosnussextrakt, wieso riecht das nach Zitrone? O_o
Naja, sollte morgen kommen. Bin gespannt. Hast du sonst schon mal was von denen ausprobiert? Molding Clay/Defining Paste oder so?


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Juli 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Laut Amazon enthält das Kokosnussextrakt, wieso riecht das nach Zitrone? O_o






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nix anderes kommt mir aufs Kopfhaar!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (5. Juli 2012)

Meine Pics des Tages:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Das sind vier Alu Tieftonchassis mit einem Durchmesser von 220mm und Wave Sicke.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Juli 2012)

Einen Wartelistenplatz für die Klinik. Drückt mir die Daumen, dass es nicht ewig dauert, ich frag morgen früh nach, wie lange ca.

Edit: Ach, und was mir noch eingefallen ist: Endlich hat das Kind mal nen Namen, auch wenn's bis jetzt nur ein Verdacht ist, aber der Arzt war sich sehr sicher. Erleichtert ungemein.


----------



## Perkone (6. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als Eve-Online Zocker genau richtig zum Zugfahren


----------



## EspCap (6. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Rave, du hattest recht. Das Fiber-Zeug riecht ja enorm penetrant. Und ist viel zu hart. Forming Cream it is.


----------



## Saji (6. Juli 2012)

Meine neuen Fakeplugs. *_* Endlich! Sehen schick aus, kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## vollmi (6. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Meine neuen Fakeplugs. *_* Endlich! Sehen schick aus, kann man nicht meckern.



Wie kann man ein Buttplug faken?


----------



## Kamsi (6. Juli 2012)

es geht um 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fürs ohr und nicht um fürn hintern vollmi 

fake plugs sind 2 stecker die via magnet oder kleinem stecker am ohr besfestig werden


----------



## Saji (6. Juli 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wie kann man ein Buttplug faken?



Ist das ernst gemeint?



Kamsi schrieb:


> es geht um
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Richtig.   Ich hab solche:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (6. Juli 2012)

saji viele leuten kenn unter plug wohl nur den fürn hintern und kennen nicht den flesh tunnel im ohr


----------



## EspCap (6. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> fake plugs sind 2 stecker die via magnet oder kleinem stecker am ohr besfestig werden



Sicherlich sehr bequem, wenn einem ein Neodymmagnet das Ohr platt quetscht.


----------



## Saji (6. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> saji viele leuten kenn unter plug wohl nur den fürn hintern und kennen nicht den flesh tunnel im ohr



Soll mir noch mal einer sagen ich hätte ständig nur schmutzige Gedanken. ^^



EspCap schrieb:


> Sicherlich sehr bequem, wenn einem ein Neodymmagnet das Ohr platt quetscht.




Meine Mutter verwendet  solche Magnetohrringe. Sie sagt, seitdem sie die hat, hat sie viel weniger Kopfschmerzen. xD


----------



## EspCap (6. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Meine Mutter verwendet  solche Magnetohrringe. Sie sagt, seitdem sie die hat, hat sie viel weniger Kopfschmerzen. xD



Dann hat der Mensch der das Ohrloch gestochen hat dabei wohl einen Nerv gestreift. Kann durchaus sein und wäre auch nicht das erste Mal.


----------



## Alux (6. Juli 2012)

Ich lass mir im August Tunnels machen, ECHTE 

Außerdem hab ich heut 20&#8364; fürs Zeugnis bekommen, davon gehts morgen mit paar Klassenkameraden in die Stadt, Ferienopening und mein Dad hat mir den Theoriekurs fürn Führerschein bezahlt *___*


----------



## xynlovesit (6. Juli 2012)

Neu: Logic Pro 9


----------



## Slayed (6. Juli 2012)

Gnihihi ilol'd bei der sache mit hintern und Plug... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soo die 10Stunden fahrt in den Urlaub sind schonmal überbrückt xD


----------



## vollmi (6. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> saji viele leuten kenn unter plug wohl nur den fürn hintern und kennen nicht den flesh tunnel im ohr



Ach ihr meint Ohrmarken, sagt das doch gleich 

Von denen hab ich noch ganz viele, wer braucht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind aber keine Fakes


----------



## Saji (6. Juli 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich lass mir im August Tunnels machen, ECHTE



Würde auch gerne meine Lobes dehnen, aber das kollidiert dezent mit meiner Berufswahl. :-/ Sobald ich aber einen festen Job hab bei dem es egal ist wird gedehnt.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (6. Juli 2012)

Hier mein Pic des Tages:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (6. Juli 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Edit: Rave, du hattest recht. Das Fiber-Zeug riecht ja enorm penetrant. Und ist viel zu hart. Forming Cream it is.



Hehe...sag ich doch.  


Und ne die anderen hatte ich noch nicht probiert, Forming Cream ist einfach mit Abstand das Beste!


----------



## painschkes (6. Juli 2012)

_Seh ich das richtig? Lethal-Weapon-Complete-Edition für ~8€? Alle Teile? Wow.. :-)_


----------



## vollmi (6. Juli 2012)

Der braune Weihnachtsmann war da. Neuer DeWitts Hochleistungs Wasserkühler mit integrierter Automatik und Motorölkühleinheit.
Leichter als das Originalteil und dreimal so dick 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (6. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Seh ich das richtig? Lethal-Weapon-Complete-Edition für ~8€? Alle Teile? Wow.. :-)_


Nein für 7,90€, mit allen Teilen und beiden Schnittfassungen.


----------



## painschkes (6. Juli 2012)

_Wow..das nenn ich mal ein Schnäppchen..schick schick :-)_


----------



## pwnytaure (6. Juli 2012)

this! D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xynlovesit (7. Juli 2012)

Safe House ist ein super Film. Kann ich bestens weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Kamsi (7. Juli 2012)

red riding hood derzeit aktion bei euch für 5,90 ?


----------



## Shaxul (7. Juli 2012)

Ein sehr leises und mir viel zu kleines Headset. Wieso kauf' ich sowas auch, ohne es vorher zu testen... 
Und zu teuer war es auch noch (20,- im Einzelhandel vs. 9,- online).
Außerdem kann ich es dank Blister-Verpackung (wenn ich den erwische, der sich das hat einfallen lassen!) nichtmal mehr gescheit einpacken und zurückgeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Wenigstens noch 2 schöne DVDs ("Dead Man Running" und "Stingray - Hell on Wheels") und ne Metal-CD für günstig eingetütet.


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2012)

wegen der lautstärker hab ich nie komplett headsets benutzt. atm ein 5 euro mic von kaufland und ein 12 euro philips headset vom mediamarkt. die 17 ocken warens wert! saubere quali, keine probs und das headset nimmt kozilautstärke an


----------



## Shaxul (7. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wegen der lautstärker hab ich nie komplett headsets benutzt. atm ein 5 euro mic von kaufland und ein 12 euro philips headset vom mediamarkt. die 17 ocken warens wert! saubere quali, keine probs und das headset nimmt kozilautstärke an



Ich bin nur enttäuscht, da mein vorheriges Headset so ein 7-Euro-Billigteil von amazon war, was weltklasse funktioniert hat und schön laut war. Da steht man dann im Saturn und denkt sich "Kaufste mal was anständiges, hier Microsoft!..." und dann ist es in allen Bereichen schlechter als der Noname-Kram.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> red riding hood derzeit aktion bei euch für 5,90 ?


Jupp und es gab noch dafür Final Destination 5, Green Lantern, Hangover 2, Death Race etc..


----------



## Legendary (7. Juli 2012)

Tapatalk 2 für mein S3 aber irgendwie funzt hier die Anmeldung bei Buffed ums Verrecken nicht...


----------



## Kamsi (7. Juli 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Jupp und es gab noch dafür Final Destination 5, Green Lantern, Hangover 2, Death Race etc..



hat der laden dicht gemacht ?

für den preis würde ich auch paar blurays mitnehmen ^^

wars mediamarkt oder saturn ?


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (7. Juli 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Jupp und es gab noch dafür Final Destination 5, Green Lantern, Hangover 2, Death Race etc..


boah, welcher Laden, welche Stadt? HABEN WILL


----------



## Sin (7. Juli 2012)

Hab mir den hier Gestern gegönnt: http://www.samsung.com/de/consumer/tv-audio-video/television/led-tv/UE40ES6710SXZG


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. Juli 2012)

Heute die restlichen Chassis erhalten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (7. Juli 2012)

- Neue sehr sehr geile Bettwäsche
- neuen Vorhang für mein Computerzimmer (endlich!)
- 6 schöne Pastateller
- meine Ledertasche fürs Galaxy S3





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königmarcus (7. Juli 2012)

Sin schrieb:


> Hab mir den hier Gestern gegönnt: http://www.samsung.c.../UE40ES6710SXZG



Schickes Teil  Finde allerdings den Fuß hässlich^^ Würde bei mir also nur an die Wand kommen


----------



## Belo79 (7. Juli 2012)

Gerade angekommen..

http://www.partynebula.de/bus2/index.php?a=879

Super Teil, da macht dampfen Spaß


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Juli 2012)

Heutiges Pic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was es damit auf sich hat, erfährt man in  meinem neuesten Blogeintrag!


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juli 2012)

wow da mag aber jemand saure gurken das er sich gleich ein 1,5 kilo glassholt ^^

und wiender würste im gemüsefach ?


----------



## Saji (8. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wow da mag aber jemand saure gurken das er sich gleich ein 1,5 kilo glassholt ^^
> 
> und wiender würste im gemüsefach ?



Bei einer Familie lohnt sich so ein großes Glas schon. Hatten wir früher auch immer.

Und das wird kein ordinäres Gemüsefach sein, sondern so eine 0°C oder Crisper Zone sein. Die halten Lebensmittel länger frisch und genießbar. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juli 2012)

die steaksauce ist bestimmt für die lautsprecher obendrauf ^^


----------



## Ogil (8. Juli 2012)

Hmm - so ein Glas "Saure Gurken" haette ich jetzt auch gern. Hier die einheimischen Sorten sind leider nicht sonderlich lecker, die Scheiben-Gurken taugen grad so fuers Sandwich, die "Normalen" sind im Grunde Gurken in Essig und sonst nix. Zum Glueck hat es in manchen Supermaerkten polnische Ecken und da dann auch essbare Guerkchen - leider aber auch nur eine Sorte. Und persoenlich mag ich ja Salzgurken am Liebsten - aber die hat man ja auch in D. kaum noch gefunden...


----------



## EspCap (8. Juli 2012)

Vinos zum verschenken. Oder selber trinken, mal schaun 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juli 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Vinos zum verschenken.


PM mit Adresse ist unterwegs!


----------



## xynlovesit (9. Juli 2012)

Auch nach Amerika?


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juli 2012)

EspCap, ignoriere xynlovesit! Den Namen merkt man sich eh nicht. Aufgeraucht ist viel geschmeidiger. Aufgeraucht ... (Paket) aufgegeben... (Wein) aufgebraucht.

Sorry xyn, seit mein Supermarkt zugemacht hat, bin ich auf Hilfslieferungen angewiesen.  
Sogenannte West- oder Carepakete.


----------



## Shaxul (9. Juli 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Heutiges Pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Topfset. Sieht etwas futuristisch aus, aber gefällt!


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juli 2012)

das sind camping kocher shaxul das sieht man unten an den metallbehältern die mit gelebrennmittel gefüllt sind


----------



## EspCap (9. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> EspCap, ignoriere xynlovesit! Den Namen merkt man sich eh nicht. Aufgeraucht ist viel geschmeidiger. Aufgeraucht ... (Paket) aufgegeben... (Wein) aufgebraucht.



Der Xyn darf ja auch noch gar nichts trinken  
Wenn du einen Weindealer brauchst - ich hab (jetzt auch schon ein paar mal) bei http://www.vinos.de/ bestellt. Die liefern auch in den Osten


----------



## Alux (9. Juli 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Heutiges Pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fertigsauce, das hätt ich nicht von dir gedacht Joker^^


----------



## H2OTest (9. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Neue Frisur


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Juli 2012)

-HardRock Cafe Barcelona Shirt 
-Karikatur von mir eines Straßenkünstlers
-Sonnenbrand ;/
- (seit ich wieder in Deutschland bin) ne Erkältung ....


----------



## Saji (10. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Jetzt werden Zombies sterben... oh wait...


----------



## Murfy (10. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> [secret world]
> 
> Jetzt werden Zombies sterben... oh wait...



Ich weiß ja nicht... dank Buffed konnte ich die Beta spielen. Die Story war richtig geil und fand es super-interessant. Aber das Kampfsystem fand ich echt schlecht.

Ist auch das was ich ich größtenteils höre, geile Story, aber schlechtes Kampfsystem. Ich denke ich schau da mal rein wenns F2P wird (was es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wird). ~15€ pro Monat für Story ist nicht so mein Fall.

mfg


----------



## Saji (10. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht... dank Buffed konnte ich die Beta spielen. Die Story war richtig geil und fand es super-interessant. Aber das Kampfsystem fand ich echt schlecht.
> 
> Ist auch das was ich ich größtenteils höre, geile Story, aber schlechtes Kampfsystem. Ich denke ich schau da mal rein wenns F2P wird (was es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wird). ~15€ pro Monat für Story ist nicht so mein Fall.
> 
> mfg



Alles eine Frage des Geschmacks, sage ich mal. Was ich aber auch nicht verstehe ist wieso es monatlich 14,99 kosten soll. Das sind rund zwei Euro mehr als andere MMORPGs. Zusammen mit dem Itemshop (gegen den ich nichts habe, werde ihn wohl sogar nutzen, haters gonna hate) macht das auch irgendwie auch nicht viel mehr Sinn. Mal abwarten was sich da noch tut. Jetzt bin ich erstmal für 30 Euro mit einem tollen Spiel und 30 Gratistagen gesegnet. Macht einen Euro pro Tag inkl. dem Spiel, wer würde da schon meckern? ^^


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2012)

Skaterschuhe zum bunnyhop üben. Geht voll gut mit der weichen sohle ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Skaterschuhe zum bunnyhop üben. Geht voll gut mit der weichen sohle ^^


WOHER?O:
Bitte schick mir per pn n link. 

BTT:
-50 Piercingkugeln
-50 Labretstecker
-6 Hufeisen
-1 Dickeres Septum 
-2 Weiße Tunnel


----------



## HitotsuSatori (10. Juli 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> -50 Piercingkugeln
> -50 Labretstecker
> -6 Hufeisen
> -1 Dickeres Septum
> -2 Weiße Tunnel



Hast du 50 Piercings oder gab's die einfach im Angebot? ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Juli 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> WOHER?O:
> Bitte schick mir per pn n link.



Ich denke die gibt es bei Deichmann. Dort gibt es Vty Schuhe.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juli 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Hast du 50 Piercings oder gab's die einfach im Angebot? ^^




Nein, hab nur 5, aber ich verliere immer die Kugeln und beim Piercer kostet eine (!) 15 Euro...
Ich hab jetzt für den ganzen Kram 25 Euro bezahlt.


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2012)

MasterXOX hat es erfasst.... 25 Euro bei Deichmann die Skaterschuhe

Zum üben im trockenen (Sommer) jedenfalls ideal, für Touren eher nicht zu empfehlen schätze ich. Wenn du sie fürs biken kaufst.
Fürs skaten ist ja sowieso wumpe ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (11. Juli 2012)

Grafiktablett wieder entstauben und los gehts  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numbe (11. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Grafiktablett wieder entstauben und los gehts



Toon Boom? War das nicht so ein Animations-Programm-...Ding? 

Ich müsste auch mal wieder ans Tablett. Aber irgendwie mag mir kein Programm (iMo) so recht gefallen. =_=


----------



## HitotsuSatori (11. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juli 2012)

Einen 85er Krieger, das war echt ein... Krampf. :3


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (11. Juli 2012)

alles organisiert für die ferien/reise nach köln zur gamescom <3 ( zugtickets und hotel gebucht )


----------



## SkoII (11. Juli 2012)

Monatlicher Einkauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juli 2012)

Ein Flugticket nach China


----------



## Magogan (11. Juli 2012)

Hab "What a man" für meine Mutter als Geburtstagsgeschenk gekauft, ist der Film gut?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (11. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hab "What a man" für meine Mutter als Geburtstagsgeschenk gekauft, ist der Film gut?


Also ich hab mehrfach gut gelacht. Rubbeldiekatz ist zwar bedeutend besser, aber schlecht ist er auch nicht. Wenn Deine Mutter Keinohrhasen, Zweiohrkücken und Kokowääh gut fand, dann wird sie auch bei Schweighöfers Regieerstling ihren Spaß haben.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Juli 2012)

Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir TSW zu organisieren, bin aber noch unentschlossen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Juli 2012)

Vater sein, ist ein teures Privileg. In diesem Sinne gab es einen Teil der neuen Schulsachen, ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... weitere Geburtstagsgeschenke für meine Tochter, ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... Artikel für die Taschengeldbox meines Sohnes ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und ein paar Sachen für mein holdes Eheweib und mich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Demnächst postet dort jeder seine neu erworbenen Klopapierrollen, Müslipackungen und Kondome Extra Large. Wir sind auf einem guten Weg!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (12. Juli 2012)

Einen Packen Schallplatten und nochmal ein Headset, dieses mal endlich ein passendes!


----------



## Alux (12. Juli 2012)

Ich hab langsam das Gefühl das jedes deutsches Bundesland zu anderen Zeiten Ferien hat wenn ich mir Joker's erstes Bild anguck^^


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> [....]




Ahahaha 1st Preis geht an Kamsi ^^


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich hab langsam das Gefühl das jedes deutsches Bundesland zu anderen Zeiten Ferien hat wenn ich mir Joker's erstes Bild anguck^^



http://www.schulferien.org/Schulferien_nach_Ferien/Sommerferien/2012/sommerferien_2012.html

Auf den niedersächsischen Nordseeinseln gelten Sonderregelungen
Auf den Inseln Sylt, Föhr, Helgoland und Amrum sowie auf den Halligen enden die Sommerferien eine Woche früher, die Herbstferien beginnen eine Woche früher. 

ist in bundesländer aufgeteilt weil wenn alle zur selben zeit hätten dann wär ja was los ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ahahaha 1st Preis geht an Kamsi ^^


F*ck!


----------



## aufgeraucht (12. Juli 2012)

Er ist daaaaaa! 

Nach über 20 Jahren eben das erste Mal wieder in der Hand :-) Der Robot Maker.
Als Kind stundenlang mit 'gezockt'. Ich musste ihn einfach wieder in meinen Besitz bringen. Und knapp 30 Euro für dieses Erinnerungsstück aus Kindheitstagen waren ein echtes Schnäppchen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Juli 2012)

Ich kenn ja ne Menge, aber das Teil sehe ich heute zum ersten Mal.


----------



## Alux (12. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://www.schulferi...erien_2012.html
> 
> Auf den niedersächsischen Nordseeinseln gelten Sonderregelungen
> Auf den Inseln Sylt, Föhr, Helgoland und Amrum sowie auf den Halligen enden die Sommerferien eine Woche früher, die Herbstferien beginnen eine Woche früher.
> ...



Naja bei uns is 5 haben Beginn und die andern 4 ne Woche drauf


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (12. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe du weißt wer die Longhorns sind


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juli 2012)

Ja, wobei ich annehme das du lediglich von dem Football Team hören willst


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juli 2012)

Mach wenn du die trägst den Sticker ab! :>


----------



## SkoII (12. Juli 2012)

Ich denke nicht, dass er es macht. Ist doch trendy.

BTT:

- Tabellenbuch Metall 45. Auflage
- Palette Mountain Dew


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juli 2012)

Ich habe noch ne Vans Cappy die mitlerweile 8 Jahre alt ist und die den Sticker noch drauf hat.. Die trage ich allerdings auch nie.
Mit dem Sticker ist das voll der Glaubenskrieg, die einen müssen ihn unbedingt haben, die anderen müssen ihn unbedingt abmachen - mir ist das fuck egal.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (13. Juli 2012)

Mal schaun, wann es trendy wird, die Preisschilder an den Klamotten dranzulassen


----------



## Murfy (13. Juli 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ne Vans Cappy die mitlerweile 8 Jahre alt ist und die den Sticker noch drauf hat.. Die trage ich allerdings auch nie.
> Mit dem Sticker ist das voll der Glaubenskrieg, die einen müssen ihn unbedingt haben, die anderen müssen ihn unbedingt abmachen - mir ist das fuck egal.



Das ist kein Glaubenskrieg. Das ist einfach dämlich... Wer will bitte auf deine Cappy starren und sehen wie dick deine Birne ist?

Das wird nur drangelassen weils so schön glänzt. "Bling, Bling" und "ist voll cool, Alter".

mfg


----------



## vollmi (13. Juli 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Mal schaun, wann es trendy wird, die Preisschilder an den Klamotten dranzulassen



Wie? Ist das nicht cool?

*verschämtpreisschildabmach*


----------



## Ogil (13. Juli 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wie? Ist das nicht cool?
> 
> *verschämtpreisschildabmach*


Wenn man die dran laesst ist es viel einfacher die Klamotten nach dem Tragen umzutauschen. Spart die Anschaffung einer teuren Waschmaschine und die damit verbundene Arbeit...


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Juli 2012)

Hat eine Freundin tatsächlich eine ganze Weile so gemacht, wenn wir auf Partys gegangen sind


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Mal schaun, wann es trendy wird, die Preisschilder an den Klamotten dranzulassen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Murfy schrieb:


> Das ist kein Glaubenskrieg. Das ist einfach dämlich... Wer will bitte auf deine Cappy starren und sehen wie dick deine Birne ist?



Genau, Cappys haben hinten den Clip um die Größe einzustellen damit man sie in verschiedenen Größen verkaufen kann. 

Jetzt habe ich jedenfalls nen Grund den Sticker erstmal dran zu lassen, höhö.


----------



## Murfy (13. Juli 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Genau, Cappys haben hinten den Clip um die Größe einzustellen damit man sie in verschiedenen Größen verkaufen kann.



Die dicke Hopper/Gangster-Cap mit einem Clip hinten würde ich gerne sehen.

Schau hier: http://www.capuniverse.de/Flat-Caps/NEW-ERA-Mark-Cap-Chicago-Bulls::3279.html?XTCsid=04b7a0f8234a34d684148c3daa7f36b4

Dämlicher Aufkleber mit der Größe drauf und hinten kein Clip.

mfg


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Longhorn Cap ist oben, da drunter eine von den KC Royals und ne' Lakers Cap.


----------



## Murfy (13. Juli 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Die Longhorn Cap ist oben, da drunter eine von den KC Royals und ne' Lakers Cap.



Gratulation. Und wozu sollte man auf solchen Caps noch Aufkleber benötigen?

Wie gesagt waren die ohne Clip dafür gedacht weil da die Größe draufstand. Bei denen mit Clip ist das jetzt weil es "cool" ist oder was steht da interessantes drauf?

mfg


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2012)

Die Caps sind aus einem Stock, das heißt von einer Firma hergestellt die mit der Aufnaht nichts zu tun hat - bei den Caps von den amerikanischen Sportclubs ist es in der Regel Mitchell & Ness und der Aufkleber ist eben genau von dieser Firma. Andere Hersteller wären dann Flexfit oder so, die haben dann wieder Andere Teile da drauf. Manche Hersteller haben auch den kompletten Schirm beklebt, so war es bei der von den Royals.

Da ist weder was großartig interessantes drauf noch sehen die Dinger so ätzend aus das man sie abreißen müsste, mir ist das wie bereits gesagt völlig wurst - aber da sich ja soviele hier darüber echauffieren ohne überhaupt mal sone Cap in der Hand gehabt zu haben gibt mir das eher Anreize die Sticker einfach drauf zu lassen. Von Brilles und H20 Meinung vielleicht mal abgesehen.


----------



## Tilbie (13. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murfy (13. Juli 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Steam Summer-Sale? 

mfg


----------



## Legendary (13. Juli 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> LOGR



GZ, istn geiles Spiel...ich hab mich sofort in alte Zeiten rückversetzt.


----------



## win3ermute (13. Juli 2012)

Digitaler Retro-Charme bei der Fotografiererei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergleichsbilder zwei Jahre alte Samsung mit 13 Jahre alter CoolPix (Stativ, kein Blitz bei sehr geringer Hintergrundbeleuchtung, nur Auto-Funktionen der jeweiligen Kameras):

Verstärker Samsung vs. Verstärker CoolPix

Detail Samsung vs. Detail CoolPix (die Samsung bekam nix fokussiert).


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

wow ein röhrenradio das es sowas noch gibt


----------



## Tilbie (13. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Steam Summer-Sale?
> 
> mfg



Jep, hab schon die ganze Zeit auf einen Deal gewartet. War zwar zeitweise auf gog.com billiger, wollte aber auf den Steam-Workshop (falls er kommt) nicht verzichten.



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> GZ, istn geiles Spiel...ich hab mich sofort in alte Zeiten rückversetzt.



Ich kenn die alten Zeiten zwar nicht, aber das Spiel is schon ziemlich geil. Hab grade den ersten Level geschafft, und auch eine nette Karte gezeichnet. (Automap is für Pussies! Bitte nicht allzu ernst nehmen)


----------



## orkman (13. Juli 2012)

20 euro psc


----------



## win3ermute (13. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wow ein röhrenradio das es sowas noch gibt



Das ist Carmen. Sie hat offensichtlich die letzten 50 Jahre in einem Schrank verbracht und ist nie benutzt worden - ansonsten ist der geradezu neuwertige Zustand in äußerer Hinsicht nicht zu erklären (das Innenleben wurde überarbeitet, wobei gerade die Röhren trotz eigentlicher Alterssenilität nicht ausgetauscht werden mußten, weil sie immer noch innerhalb der Grenzen lagen, was man alleine am "Auge" sieht):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Carmen in der tollen Gesamtansicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Carmen bei Nacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und im Dunkeln, was eh das geilste ist - und während der Model-Session spielt das Ding noch "I was made for loving you" von Kiss! Wie geil ist denn bitteschön das?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab es mit "30 Euro". Die CoolPix hat 30 Euro inklusive Versand gekostet (ehemaliger Neupreis 1.900,- DM); die Carmen ebenfalls (lag bei 300,- DM in den frühen '60ern).

Edit: Alle Bilder natürlich mit der CoolPix geschossen!

Edit2: 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Batterie-Hungrigkeit sollte dieser Kamera allerdings mal jemand austreiben...


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Juli 2012)

kann man da immernoch die Lieder selbst auswählen die man hört?


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juli 2012)

jopp in diversen modi - damals halt die demo zu gezockt und für 2,50 mal ne nette alternative zu winamp ^^


----------



## Tikume (14. Juli 2012)

Tja für meine Nikon hatte ich damals noch 1900 Mark gezahlt. Aber damals hatte auch noch jeder den ich kannte eine stinknormale kamera mit Film und musste den Mist zum entwickeln geben bevor er überhaupt das Ergebnis sehen konnte.

Meine (etwas angeschlagene und geerbte) Norma (auch Nikon Coolpix 950):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (14. Juli 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Tja für meine Nikon hatte ich damals noch 1900 Mark gezahlt. Aber damals hatte auch noch jeder den ich kannte eine stinknormale kamera mit Film und musste den Mist zum entwickeln geben bevor er überhaupt das Ergebnis sehen konnte.



Saugte damals die 950 auch wie sonstwas an den Batterien? Das Ding hat bei mir ungefähr eine Stunde, bis es den Geist aufgibt und neue Batterien verlangt (also mit allem: Der Fokus dreht eh die ganze Zeit am Rad; das Display wird auch versorgt).



> Meine (etwas angeschlagene und geerbte) Norma (auch Nikon Coolpix 950):



Ne kleine Norma ist cool, wenn sie auch nach Deinen Bildern dringenst der Restauration bedürfte! Der Ersatz wäre natürlich ein Tefifon mit integriertem Radio:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4g9xzzNLL2g[/youtube]

Danach suche ich auch nach wie vor (unbezahlbar ist das jederzeit auf eBay zu erwerben).


----------



## Tikume (14. Juli 2012)

Kommt drauf an was Du die Stunde machst. Wenn die Kamera aus ist halten sie länger


----------



## EspCap (14. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bestellt. Sollte so ca. ab dem 19. ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juli 2012)

kopfweh

linke schläfe - das aua ^^

blitzangebot 19 uhr 2,24&#8364;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



laut gamestar forum anders als die cd fassung win7 64 bit tauglich


----------



## Duygo (14. Juli 2012)

2 Kopien von einem Spiel dessen Namen ich hier Nicht nennen darf welches aber auf einer von Zombie Belagerten Insel Spielt für meinen Bruder und mich aus dem Steam Summerfail. ehmm... Summersale meinte ich.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Juli 2012)

Duygo schrieb:


> Tote Insel



Würd ich ändern. Der Titel ist in DE indiziert, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## Merianna (15. Juli 2012)

so ist es


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Portal 2 für 5€ Steam summer sale.


----------



## Pyronidas (15. Juli 2012)

Tote Insel ist in germany aufn Index? 
oO Wie krank is das denn bitte? Is ja fast schlimmer in Deutschland als in China und das is ne Diktatur


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2012)

Mit dem Unterschied dass man die "Zensur" hierzulande umgehen kann (Import via UK/AU/CH etc.) ohne erschossen zu werden


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2012)

mag eventuell auch daran liegen das indiziert nicht verkaufsverbot bedeutet. es darf dann lediglich nicht beworben und öffentlich ausgestellt werden. das musste ich auch schon mal einem gamestopverkäufer beibringen als er meinte er dürfe mir Musterfall (woxikon hilft) nicht verkaufen


----------



## Plato0n (15. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ich hasse Steam


----------



## Tilbie (15. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Konnte nu doch nicht widerstehen


----------



## Saji (15. Juli 2012)

Plato0n schrieb:


> Ich hasse Steam



Hab ich auch kurz überlegt, aber dann doch wieder verworfen. Ich hätte gern ein tolles Rennspiel im Sale. Im Moment ist ja nur Dirt Showdown drin, aber das krieg ich woanders günstiger. Und Dirt 3 ist mir zu teuer. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (15. Juli 2012)

saints row 3 + story dlc + superhelden dlc + vampir dlc da dailys deal diesmal mit 75% auf allem


----------



## Saji (16. Juli 2012)

Aaaaaaawwwwww Yeeeeeeaaaaaa!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Schweinegeiler Preis :3


----------



## Merianna (16. Juli 2012)

ui wo das denn?


----------



## Laz0rgun (16. Juli 2012)

Fallout 3
Fallout NV
X Complete Pack

Morgen wahrscheinlich Mirrors Edge und Metro 2033

(Hat irgendwer für Fallout Nev Vegas oder 3 ne Mod-Liste?)


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (16. Juli 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Konnte nu doch nicht widerstehen



Hab letztens schon überlegt, ob ich es mir kaufen sollte. Allerdings bringt es nix, wenn man L4D Spielt, im Prinzip ists das gleiche.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. Juli 2012)

Hab ne PSP Street neu und die Games :
Fate/Extra und Persona 2 und als dl Disgaea 2 dark hero days
weil die Vita braucht ja noch ne menge zeit für gute Games


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juli 2012)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Fallout 3
> Fallout NV
> X Complete Pack
> 
> ...



nexusmods.com


----------



## Tilbie (16. Juli 2012)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Hab letztens schon überlegt, ob ich es mir kaufen sollte. Allerdings bringt es nix, wenn man L4D Spielt, im Prinzip ists das gleiche.



Ich finds besser als L4D. In L4D sind mir die Zombies zu schnell und es gibt zu wenig Abwechslung. In KF gibt es ein Perk-Levelsystem welches ich ziemlich Motivierend finde und viele verschiedene Gegnertypen.
Natürlich hat L4D in Punkto Level-Design die Nase vorn, jedoch macht mir KF unterm Strich mehr Spaß.

Einmal anzocken is sicherlich net verkehrt!


----------



## Saji (16. Juli 2012)

Merianna schrieb:


> ui wo das denn?



hitfox.com


----------



## Laz0rgun (16. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> nexusmods.com




Eigentlich meinte ich mit Modliste eher eine Liste, die Mods empfiehlt, die untereinander keine Konflikte auslösen und die zusammenwirkend dieses und jenes machen. Danke aber trotzdem


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Juli 2012)

Hab nen neuen Job.

Heute den ersten Tag dort gearbeitet. War ganz nice. ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Juli 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Hab nen neuen Job.
> 
> Heute den ersten Tag dort gearbeitet. War ganz nice. ^^



Da muss man ja fragen 

Was für einen Joooob?


----------



## Plato0n (18. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ich hasse Steam! Aber 75% Rabatt?!...


----------



## Murfy (18. Juli 2012)

Plato0n schrieb:


> [just cause 2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man... eines der geilsten Open-World Spiele überhaupt.

Hatte nach ~90 Stunden Playtime ca. ~90% des Games geschaft.... und dann ist meine PS3 abgeraucht..

mfg


----------



## Alux (18. Juli 2012)

Papierkram 

* Bild zum Schutz der Privatsphäre entfernt *

Ups, war persönliches Zeug lesbar? Gar net gemerkt^^

Und was zum Anziehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiße Lacoste für Fête Blanche und danach (48&#8364; statt 120&#8364; da musste ich zugreifen)
Weißer Gürtel


----------



## LarsW (18. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß gerade nicht,was peinlicher ist.
Diese türkischen Lacoste Latschen,oder die Schreibtischunterlage. 
Sorry. :X


----------



## Murfy (18. Juli 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Ich weiß gerade nicht,was peinlicher ist.
> Diese türkischen Lacoste Latschen,oder die Schreibtischunterlage.
> Sorry. :X



Ach, die sehen bequem aus. Würde trotzdem keine 70€ (oder so) für Schuhe blechen nur damit da Krokodile drauf sind.

Hehe, schreibtischunterlage... keine Ahnung wann ich das letzte mal sowas gebraucht hätte.

mfg


----------



## Magogan (18. Juli 2012)

Kevin Allein zu Haus & Kevin allein in New York

Musste mir mal einen Film kaufen, nachdem ich nun wirklich 3 Klausuren an 3 aufeinanderfolgenen Tagen geschrieben habe ...


----------



## tonygt (18. Juli 2012)

Plato0n schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab mir grad das selbe geholt 
+ Portal 2 
+Limbo 

Erste Woche Semesterferien und ich sterb schon vor langeweil irgendwann muss ich ja mal anfangen mich für die 3 Folgenden Monate Ferien einzudecken


----------



## ridgeraiser1 (18. Juli 2012)

Persönlich bin ich ein riesen Fan von Youngtimern.
Ich liebe den MERCEDES 190 E, dieses Fahrzeug ist unverwüstlich und geil!


----------



## Alux (18. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Ach, die sehen bequem aus. Würde trotzdem keine 70€ (oder so) für Schuhe blechen nur damit da Krokodile drauf sind.
> 
> Hehe, schreibtischunterlage... keine Ahnung wann ich das letzte mal sowas gebraucht hätte.
> 
> mfg



48 und 70 ist ne nicht allzu kleine Differenz^^
Was die Unterlage angeht die liegt da einfach rum kein Bock die weg zutun und ich arbeit eh nie an dem Schreibtisch


----------



## Magogan (18. Juli 2012)

ridgeraiser1 schrieb:


> Persönlich bin ich ein riesen Fan von Youngtimern.
> Ich liebe den MERCEDES 190 E, dieses Fahrzeug ist unverwüstlich und geil!


Also mein Auto ist im Jahre 2002 das erste Mal zugelassen worden. Das Baujahr weiß ich nicht ... Hätte auch ein neueres genommen, aber hatte nicht genug Geld bzw. für das Geld bekommt man keinen guten Neuwagen 

Alux, kommst du aus Österreich?


----------



## Alux (18. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also mein Auto ist im Jahre 2002 das erste Mal zugelassen worden. Das Baujahr weiß ich nicht ... Hätte auch ein neueres genommen, aber hatte nicht genug Geld bzw. für das Geld bekommt man keinen guten Neuwagen
> 
> Alux, kommst du aus Österreich?



Jop


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Papierkram
> 
> * Bild zum Schutz der Privatsphäre entfernt *
> 
> ...



Viel schlimmer als die süße Hunde-Unterlage ist die Tatsache, dass du dir die peinlichen Klamotten kaufst und dann auch noch auf diese peinliche Party gehst. ^^

Aber ich wünsche dir trotzdem viel Spass... jedem das sein!


----------



## Plato0n (18. Juli 2012)

> Erste Woche Semesterferien und ich sterb schon vor langeweil irgendwann muss ich ja mal anfangen mich für die 3 Folgenden Monate Ferien einzudecken






na super, ich schreib Freitag noch ne Klausur und habe dann "nur" 2 Monate frei...verdammte FH


----------



## Saji (18. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer als die süße Hunde-Unterlage ist die Tatsache, dass du dir die peinlichen Klamotten kaufst und dann auch noch auf diese peinliche Party gehst. ^^
> 
> Aber ich wünsche dir trotzdem viel Spass... jedem das sein!



Parties auf denen nur weiß getragen wird? Warum kommt mir das so verdammt bekannt vor... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0zvhq07jA1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Achso, ja... eh... neu... Ahoi-Brause-Bonbons.


----------



## Alux (18. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer als die süße Hunde-Unterlage ist die Tatsache, dass du dir die peinlichen Klamotten kaufst und dann auch noch auf diese peinliche Party gehst. ^^
> 
> Aber ich wünsche dir trotzdem viel Spass... jedem das sein!



Was ist denn an Weiß und Parties mit Dresscode peinlich?^^


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Was ist denn an Weiß und Parties mit Dresscode peinlich?^^



Du hast doch neulich so nen Link gepostet.... es IST peinlich!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juli 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Was ist denn an Weiß und Parties mit Dresscode peinlich?^^



tragt ihr da auch kapuzen ?


----------



## Aun (18. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> tragt ihr da auch kapuzen ?



ololol. jau musste auch an das peinliche video von neulich denken ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein paar Indie Titel vom Summer Sale


----------



## Alux (18. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> tragt ihr da auch kapuzen ?



Ne wenn dann nur vereinzelt Mützen 




Konov schrieb:


> Du hast doch neulich so nen Link gepostet.... es IST peinlich!!!!!!!!!




Ach nur weils sowas bei euch net gibt, ich mein was will man mehr, geile Musik, Hammer Atmosphäre, viele schöne Frauen und Party hard die ganze Nacht^^


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juli 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Ne wenn dann nur vereinzelt Mützen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dürfte ich den besagten Link nochmal sehen ?


----------



## Linija (18. Juli 2012)

Gehst du zur Sensation oder wohin?
Falls ja: das ist absolut nicht peinlich, sonder einfach n extrem geiler
Abend mit super netten Leute von überall auf der Welt. 

Ich geh auch wieder hin =)


----------



## Legendary (18. Juli 2012)

Hab noch paar alte Sets von Guetta z.B., das müsste so 2006 gewesen sein. ÜBELSTE MUCKE! Ich feier die heute noch.  

EDIT: Spreche natürlich von der Sensation White


----------



## Alux (18. Juli 2012)

So hier 

http://www.feteblanche.at/


----------



## Aun (18. Juli 2012)

ach neeeeeee. österreich is mir zu prollig. erst gti treffen ( lol wozu dahin fahrn...), dann die krochaseuche und nu die whiteshirthipster ^^

bwahahahaha 

aber jedem das seine, und ihr habt was zum sich freuen


----------



## Alux (18. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ach neeeeeee. österreich is mir zu prollig. erst *gti treffen* ( lol wozu dahin fahrn...), dann die krochaseuche und nu die whiteshirthipster ^^
> 
> bwahahahaha
> 
> aber jedem das seine, und ihr habt was zum sich freuen



KULT!!
Außerdem noch:

International Bike Week
A1 Beach Volley Ball Grand Slam
World Bodypainting Festival


Was Krochamist angeht da haben wir nix zu tun mit, ist in Wien draußen verbreitet wir haben zum Glück Ruhe hier^^


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Juli 2012)

Ach Österreich besteht aus mehr als nur Wien? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (18. Juli 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> KULT!!



Würd ich aber auch mal meinen!


----------



## EspCap (18. Juli 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> So hier
> 
> http://www.feteblanche.at/



Webseite mit Sound. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (18. Juli 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ach Österreich besteht aus mehr als nur Wien?



Sagt man


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Juli 2012)

Bastion, Terraria und Mount & Blade: Napoleonic Wars.
Ist schon merkwürdig wie günstige Angebote mich arm machen


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab heute eine 3TO Spange bekommen für meinen Unguis Incarnatus. Hoffentlich wird es jetzt besser...


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juli 2012)

ach muss bei eingewachsenen zehennägeln nicht mehr chirugisch eingegriffen werden ?


----------



## schneemaus (19. Juli 2012)

Das sieht ja abgefahren aus... Hätt ich nich gelesen, dass es wegen dem eingewachsenen Nagel is, hätt ich gedacht, es wär Schmuck  Seitdem sich die Leute Minichips in Fingerkuppen und Silikonsternchen unter die Haut implantieren lassen, trau ich den Körperschmuck-Fanatikern ja alles zu xD


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juli 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Seitdem sich die Leute Minichips in Fingerkuppen und Silikonsternchen unter die Haut implantieren lassen, trau ich den Körperschmuck-Fanatikern ja alles zu xD



wtf ???

und dann sich wundern wenn sie plötzlich beim ct/mrt unterträglichliche schmerzen haben


----------



## schneemaus (19. Juli 2012)

Kein Witz, Kamsi, hab sogar mal einen gesehn, der sich Mini-Silikon-Hörnchen unter die Stirnhaut hat implantiern lassen... Ich bin ja auch gepierct und denk über n Tattoo nach, aber es gibt einfach Dinge, die ziemlich hirnrissig sind. Wie auch das Zungenspalten.


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ach muss bei eingewachsenen zehennägeln nicht mehr chirugisch eingegriffen werden ?



Das habe ich am Linken großen Zeh machen lassen. Ergebnis ist schlecht, muss hoffen dass es nicht nochmal operiert werden muss. Rechts habe ich dann lieber die Spange machen lassen.


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juli 2012)

ich hatte ingesamt 6 eingriffe alle lokal betäubt jeweils 3 links und 3 rechts 

wurde mir irgendwann zu blöde als es immer wieder kam und nicht half selbst nachdem sie mir ein neues nagelbett gefräst haben habe dann 

inzwischen ist der linke zeh von allein verheilt ohne ops ^^


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2012)

Also mit meinem linken Fußnagel hab ich jetzt seit Monaten auch das Problem, dass die Haut drum herum leicht angeschwollen war... der Nagel ist Monatelang nicht gewachsen, aber Schmerzen hatte ich nie.
Weder Hautarzt noch Chirurgin konnte etwas dazu sagen... hab nur eine Salbe bekommen um die Schwellung zu mildern. Die nehm ich auch seit Wochen nicht mehr, da ich es nur "6 Wochen" nehmen sollte.

Tja bis heute keine Schmerzen und so schlimm siehts jetzt auch nicht aus. Eigentlich sieht man nur was wenn man genau hinsieht. 

Hoffe ich brauch nicht so ne Spange oder sowas


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Juli 2012)

Warum? Spange bereitet keinerlei Schmerzen oder Einschränkungen, das ist klasse.


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Warum? Spange bereitet keinerlei Schmerzen oder Einschränkungen, das ist klasse.



Gut zu wissen... naja solange mir kein Arzt sagt ich bräuchte es.... ^^


----------



## vollmi (19. Juli 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Warum? Spange bereitet keinerlei Schmerzen oder Einschränkungen, das ist klasse.



Ausser das man auf dem Schulhof gehänselt wird


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juli 2012)

es geht um die spange am fussnagel vollmi ^^


----------



## vollmi (19. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> es geht um die spange am fussnagel vollmi ^^



Spange ist Spange


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Juli 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Spange ist Spange


Du wirst auf dem Schulhof für Spangen an den Zehen gehänselt? Kleiner Tipp: Zieh Dir Schuhe an.


----------



## Tilbie (19. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Spiele wollte ich mir schon Ewigkeiten mal angucken, jetzt konnte ich nicht mehr widerstehen.


----------



## tonygt (19. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Du wirst auf dem Schulhof für Spangen an den Zehen gehänselt? Kleiner Tipp: Zieh Dir Schuhe an.



Er trägt wahrscheinlich Sandallen da wird er schon immer für geärgert


----------



## Murfy (19. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Er trägt wahrscheinlich Sandallen da wird er schon immer für geärgert



Socken! Sandalen mit Socken! Der beste Styletipp überhaupt!

mfg


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juli 2012)

> Socken! Sandalen mit Socken! Der beste Styletipp überhaupt!



Dann aber bitte Frotteesocken. =D


----------



## Murfy (19. Juli 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Dann aber bitte Frotteesocken. =D



Ich weiß zwar nicht was das ist, aber ich bin eher für weiße Tennissocken!

Ich habe mir mal ein paar größere ausgaben gegöhnt. Demnächst kommt eine neue Festplatte, eine externe Festplatte und eine WebCam bei mir an. Alles ~270€. Und ja, die Festplatten waren gute Festplatten, deswegen wurde es so teuer. 

mfg


----------



## Saji (19. Juli 2012)

Urghs... auf'm letzten Drücker noch Dragon Age: Origins Ultimate Edition für 7,49 gekauft. ^^ War knapp. :O


----------



## Duygo (19. Juli 2012)

The Witcher 1 und 2 aus dem Steam Summer Sale.


----------



## Murfy (19. Juli 2012)

Duygo schrieb:


> The Witcher 1 und 2 aus dem Steam Summer Sale.



1 fand ich verdammt geil, 2 im Vergleich dazu leider echt.... anders...

mfg


----------



## vollmi (20. Juli 2012)

Lol die Summersales die spielen Steam schon noch ziemlich Kohle rein glaub ich ^^

Habs grad noch geschafft 
Left 4 Dead 2

Das vierer Pack für 15 Euro? Da kann man nix gegen sagen.

mfG René


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juli 2012)

Kopfhörer, 2x V Ausschnitt Shirts, Zip Pullover, 20m TV Kabel, neue Gaming Maus. :>


----------



## EspCap (20. Juli 2012)

Nike Lunarglide+ 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (20. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merianna (20. Juli 2012)

Splinter Cell ist auch gerade bei mir in den Korb gewandert für den Preis


----------



## MasterXoX (21. Juli 2012)

*Guild Wars 2 Beta*

Also ich finde GW2 richtig gut. Mir gefallen viele Sachen, die in anderen MMOs schlecht waren und hier gut umgesetzt worden sind.
Ich musste mich zwar am Anfang etwas reinfummeln, aber bis jetzt macht es Laune


----------



## Ol@f (21. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. Juli 2012)

Ein lang gehegter Wunsch. LCD-Grafiktablett. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ein lang gehegter Wunsch. LCD-Grafiktablett.
> [..]



Cool macht bestimmt Spass oder? ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. Juli 2012)

..


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2012)

Schade die Bilder gehen grad nicht, imageshack scheint down zu sein....


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. Juli 2012)

Die Woche habe ich ein wenig gesammelt, da ich für Sohnemann ein paar Comics aufgekauft habe. Die Dinger sind ja neu schweineteuer und so kann er für 0,50€ - 2,00€ Comics aus seiner Taschengeldbox kaufen. Ich hoffe die reichen bis Weihnachten, so wie der die Teile verschlingt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Und dann gab es noch die obligatorischen Medienkäufe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (22. Juli 2012)

_Contraband °_°

Ich liebe Mark Wahlberg..Shooter,Max Payne,4 Brüder... °_°_


----------



## Alux (22. Juli 2012)

Ich bevorzuge ja die gesammelten Don Rosas Bände gegenüber dem LTB wobei die natürlich auch ganz gut sind^^


----------



## Kamsi (22. Juli 2012)

sind in den "premium bändern" neue comics oder immer noch recyling wie in den "enten editionen" ?


----------



## Legendary (22. Juli 2012)

Nen Speedport W700V schwarz lackiert, nice.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. Juli 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge ja die gesammelten Don Rosas Bände gegenüber dem LTB wobei die natürlich auch ganz gut sind^^


Die sind dann doch eher im unerreichbaren Bereich vom Taschengeld.



Kamsi schrieb:


> sind in den "premium bändern" neue comics oder immer noch recyling wie in den "enten editionen" ?


Da fragste was.



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Nen Speedport W700V schwarz lackiert, nice.


Gutes Auge, der Speedport im Wohnzimmer ist auch schwarz lackiert. Ich pimpe alles


----------



## Fremder123 (23. Juli 2012)

Handyvertrag verlängert und gleich "geupgraded", damit einhergehend das




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S erstanden. Schönes Smartphone, angenehm flach und in der Größe nicht ganz so sperrig wie das Galaxy S III, was ich eigentlich haben wollte (ist aber selbst mit Vertrag noch recht teuer). Und da ich seit Jahren SE-Handys habe ist auch die Peripherie (Kopfhörer, Speicherkarten etc.) schon passend vorhanden.^^

Dazu vom Händler geschenkt (!) bekommen, einfach so als kleines Dankeschön:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bugatti-Handytasche. Immerhin 18 &#8364; gespart, hab mich echt gefreut über die nette Geste. Und wenn das Vermögen schon nicht für einen Veyron reicht, dann renn ich wenigstens mit einer standesgemäßen Smartphone-Tasche rum.^^


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Die Woche habe ich ein wenig gesammelt, da ich für Sohnemann ein paar Comics aufgekauft habe. Die Dinger sind ja neu schweineteuer und so kann er für 0,50€ - 2,00€ Comics aus seiner Taschengeldbox kaufen. Ich hoffe die reichen bis Weihnachten, so wie der die Teile verschlingt.



Sehe ich das richtig, du verkäufst die deinem Kleinen,oder wie?


----------



## LarsW (23. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, du verkäufst die deinem Kleinen,oder wie?



Endlich haben wir die Antwort für den ganzen Komerz von Joker- Sohnemann bezahlt!
Alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## Tilbie (23. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;:

2x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (23. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S erstanden. Schönes Smartphone, angenehm flach und in der Größe nicht ganz so sperrig wie das Galaxy S III, was ich eigentlich haben wollte (ist aber selbst mit Vertrag noch recht teuer).



S3 mit Vertrag 1 Euro...wo isn das teuer?




> Bugatti-Handytasche. Immerhin 18 € gespart, hab mich echt gefreut über die nette Geste. Und wenn das Vermögen schon nicht für einen Veyron reicht, dann renn ich wenigstens mit einer standesgemäßen Smartphone-Tasche rum.^^



Klar das er dir die schenkt, schön find ich die jetzt persönlich nicht  Hab selbst ne Bugatti weils fürs S3 sonst keine gibt, hat dunkelgraues aufgrautes Leder und dezentes Logo.


----------



## Ogil (23. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> S3 mit Vertrag 1 Euro...wo isn das teuer?


Wahrscheinlich bekommt man das SE bei nem guenstigeren Vertrag schon kostenlos dazu - im Gegensatz zum S3?

Und wozu man Handy-Taschen braucht hab ich noch nie verstanden. Da holt man dann das Handy samt Tasche aus der Hosentasche um es dann aus der Handy-Tasche zu ziehen. Ueberfluessiges Gefummel...


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2012)

naja s3 für nen euro beinhaltet meist nen über teuren knebelvertrag.
ich habe zb einen extremsgünstigen vf vertrag ohne umsatz, den ich für nen 10er( vertragsaufstockung pro monat) und 100 euro auf ein s3 umsetzen könnte. nur keine lust. 
das lenkt mich in unserer medialen welt noch mehr ab, auch wenns in allerhand situationen extrem praktisch ist.
handytaschen sind eben zum schutz des handys und vorallem des displays da, ich hab zb auch die lust verloren alle 3 monate ne neue folie auf mein altes se aufzuziehen. 
und in einer jeans nimmt ein display, solange nicht mit spezialglas ausgestattet, eben schaden.


----------



## Ogil (23. Juli 2012)

Ok - Displayschutzfolie ist noch viel schlimmer als Tasche. Aber haben mittlerweile nicht alle Smartphones sowas wie Gorilla-Glas? Ich hab mein Handy nur in der Hosentasche - ohne Folie oder Tasche und da is noch kein Kratzer drauf...


----------



## Alux (23. Juli 2012)

Packung Chips (riffle-Chili Paprika) und ein 4er Tray Guinness


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Juli 2012)

Jo Tilbie, der Scott Pilgrimm Comic ist auch ganz gut.

Ist halt genau wie das Spiel (PS3) in etwa die gleiche Story (soweit ich gelesen habe), aber halt etwas anders (ausführlicher, maybe).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Bugatti-Handytasche. Immerhin 18 € gespart, hab mich echt gefreut über die nette Geste. Und wenn das Vermögen schon nicht für einen Veyron reicht, dann renn ich wenigstens mit einer standesgemäßen Smartphone-Tasche rum.^^



Am Rande erwähnt - die Kleidungsmarke bugatti hat nichts mit der Automarke Bugatti zu tun


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

Scott Pilgrim ist der beste Film wo gibt!1

Ne er ist wirklich toll, ist von dem Macher von Shaun of the Dead und Hot Fuzz, daher darf man erahnen, was einen erwartet. Ich habe ihn bestimmt schon 30 Mal gesehen, auf deutsch und englisch


----------



## Legendary (23. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> naja s3 für nen euro beinhaltet meist nen über teuren knebelvertrag.



Hä?!   


Wusste gar nicht, dass die Telekom neuerdings teure Knebelverträge abschließt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Juli 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ok - Displayschutzfolie ist noch viel schlimmer als Tasche. Aber haben mittlerweile nicht alle Smartphones sowas wie Gorilla-Glas? Ich hab mein Handy nur in der Hosentasche - ohne Folie oder Tasche und da is noch kein Kratzer drauf...



Mein Iphone ist mir schon 2945824592805 mal runter gefallen und nicht der geringste Kratzer, oder sonstiges!


----------



## myxir21 (23. Juli 2012)

Da geht er dahin der Steam Summer Sale 2012. Und ich hab wieder für ca 60 Euro rund 8 Spiele / Pakete eingekauft und weiss jetzt nicht wirklich mit welchem ich beginnen soll O_o

u.a

Tropico 4 Complete
Divinity 2 Complete
Bioshock 1+2
Plants vs Zombies
Civ 5
AOE3 Complete
Demigod


----------



## schneemaus (24. Juli 2012)

Neue Sig und neues Ava, vorläufig... Wurd auch langsam mal Zeit.


----------



## Alux (24. Juli 2012)

Schmerzen weil unachtsam auf der Arbeit^^


----------



## H2OTest (24. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (25. Juli 2012)

Ich hab nichts neues, weil ich den Summer Sale auf Steam verpasst hab *heul*


----------



## Königmarcus (25. Juli 2012)

Wobei der Avengers-Film (leider) erst am 13.09. erscheint... 
Ich liebe Blu Ray-Steelbooks <3


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juli 2012)

metro 2034 ist ganz cool auch wenn kein nachfolger von metro 2033 und viel besser als das pc spiel metro 2033


----------



## Legendary (25. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem alle Kollegen in der Klasse gesagt haben, dass das Spiel übermega sein soll hab ichs mir eben mal gekauft für 20 Flocken beim Örtlichen. Werds jetzt dann gleich mal anzocken.


----------



## LarsW (25. Juli 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Neue Sig und neues Ava, vorläufig... Wurd auch langsam mal Zeit.



Ist abgenommen.Find´ich gut!


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Nachdem alle Kollegen in der Klasse gesagt haben, dass das Spiel übermega sein soll hab ichs mir eben mal gekauft für 20 Flocken beim Örtlichen. Werds jetzt dann gleich mal anzocken.



Das Spiel wurde von Gott selbst geschaffen! Es ist ein Meisterwerk 

BT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich und mein Cousin haben uns gleichzeitig gekauft und werden online Koop zocken


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juli 2012)

gabs bei steam im summersale samt season pass für 10 euro ^^

aber ist cool das game ^^


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2012)

Ich habs mal für 5 gekauft, aber auf dem Pc gehts nicht =/


----------



## Legendary (25. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das Spiel wurde von Gott selbst geschaffen! Es ist ein Meisterwerk



Bis jetzt hab ich keinen Grund zur Beschwerde bis auf die ab und zu komische Steuerung...bin nur PC mit Maus und Tastatur gewohnt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hab ich keinen Grund zur Beschwerde bis auf die ab und zu komische Steuerung...bin nur PC mit Maus und Tastatur gewohnt.



Es ist am Anfang auch noch ungewohnt, aber später... ach du wirst es schon sehen 

Meiner Meinung nach das beste Rockstar-Spiel überhaupt. Besonders in Sachen Story.


----------



## Littlecool (25. Juli 2012)

OS X 8 Mountain Lion 

Hatte das Glück eine schnelle Leitung zu bekommen und nicht warten zu müssen 
Vielleicht war es auch nur, weil wir nen Developer sind 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (25. Juli 2012)

Dirt3 :3 Endlich zum einem seeehr günstigen Preis bekommen!


----------



## Merianna (25. Juli 2012)

hatte Dirt3 bei meiner Graka als Beigabe ist ganz gut 
Red Dead Redemption wie gern würd ichs mal zocken aber bin mir immer noch unsicher ob sich jetzt noch ne Konsole lohnt


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

erstmal eiskalt gekauft ^^


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> erstmal eiskalt gekauft ^^



I am Commander Sheppard and this is my favorite Hoodie


----------



## xynlovesit (25. Juli 2012)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Same here.


----------



## Perkone (26. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was neues in meiner Sammlung  40mm Flak-Hülse


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juli 2012)

sowas postet man doch nicht im internet ^^ der tisch samt hintergrund sieht ja aus wie ne bombenwerkstatt ^^


ich habe neu (preorder)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (26. Juli 2012)

Haha Kamsi ^^ Ne, das nur die Werkstatt wo ich arbeite


----------



## Murfy (26. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich habe neu (preorder)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, seit gestern habe ich mir auch das hier vorbestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Saji (26. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Haha, seit gestern habe ich mir auch das hier vorbestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> mfg



Bitch, please. Digital Deluxe von WoW Addons ist was für Pussys.



Spoiler



Enthält weder ein lustiges, noch ein trauriges oder bewegendes Bild. Es zeigt einfach... ein Bild.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Same here.



Dito. Bisher ist mir noch nicht viel neues aufgefallen, außer Notification Center.


----------



## Murfy (26. Juli 2012)

Ja, hatte mir auch überlegt die CE zu holen, aber da ich am ArtBoock sowie den Soundtracks von WoW nicht wirklich interessiert bin und schon mehr als genug CE-Schachteln rumstehen habe (zwar nicht von WoW, aber einige andere) dachte ich mir die Deluxe-Edition reicht. 

mfg


----------



## Littlecool (26. Juli 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dito. Bisher ist mir noch nicht viel neues aufgefallen, außer Notification Center.



Notizen werden in der Cloud nun auf einen Notizblock geschrieben und nicht mehr an die icloud mail geschickt 
Hast du aber sicher schon bemerkt, neben MEssages (hab ich scho seit der beta in Betrieb)
Updates sind über den AppStore uvm.


----------



## xynlovesit (26. Juli 2012)

Es gibt viele neue Neuigkeiten, man muss diese nur finden. Zum Beispiel diktieren funktioniert super! ebenso Websiten als PDF Format mailen. Neue Bildschirmschoner, verbesserte Scrollleisten usw.


----------



## Legendary (26. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> verbesserte Scrollleisten usw.


Huiuiui...da haben sie sich ja dann mal wieder richtig ins Zeug gelegt ne.  


BTW: Red Dead Redemption wird immer epischer. <3


----------



## xynlovesit (27. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Huiuiui...da haben sie sich ja dann mal wieder richtig ins Zeug gelegt ne.



Haha ja Habe mir auch mehr erwünscht, aber gut.. bei 20$ kannste halt nicht viel erwarten.


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Haha ja Habe mir auch mehr erwünscht, aber gut.. bei 20$ kannste halt nicht viel erwarten.



wenn ich die featureliste von euch höre und den preis sehe könnte man meinen das ist nee sims 3 erweiterung


----------



## EspCap (27. Juli 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wenn ich die featureliste von euch höre und den preis sehe könnte man meinen das ist nee sims 3 erweiterung



Naja, viel mehr ist bei Windows 8 auch nicht los. Außer einer für 90% der Rechner vollkommen unpraktikablen Metro-UI


----------



## stefanru (27. Juli 2012)

Littlecool schrieb:


> OS X 8 Mountain Lion
> 
> Hatte das Glück eine schnelle Leitung zu bekommen und nicht warten zu müssen
> Vielleicht war es auch nur, weil wir nen Developer sind
> ...



und wie findest du es bis jetzt? 
so überzeugt hat es mich jetzt nich


----------



## Murfy (27. Juli 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, viel mehr ist bei Windows 8 auch nicht los. Außer einer für 90% der Rechner vollkommen unpraktikablen Metro-UI



Das ist das Windows OS-Prinzip. Nur jeder 2. Windows ist gut.  Abwarten was mit Windows 9 oder wie es dann heißen wird, kommt.

mfg


----------



## EspCap (27. Juli 2012)

Ist bei Apple ja auch so ähnlich. Nicht dass Mountain Lion schlecht wäre, aber es ist eben nur ein kleineres Update, wie der Name schon impliziert. Snow Leopard und Mountain Lion sind schon eher .5-Versionen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute erstanden^^


----------



## Shourijo (27. Juli 2012)

Endlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. Juli 2012)

_Viel Spaß ;-)_


----------



## Saji (27. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Viel Spaß ;-)_



Bin ich der einzige der den Smiley irgendwie sehr ironisch findet? ^^

Ich habe neu: Spec Ops: The Line durchgespielt *g* Geniale Story, ich hoffe davon kommt bald noch mehr!

Ansonsten: eine Tüte M&Ms, viel Durst und wenig Abkühlung.


----------



## EspCap (27. Juli 2012)

Shourijo schrieb:


> Endlich



Gute Entscheidung


----------



## xynlovesit (27. Juli 2012)

Shourijo schrieb:


> Endlich




Glückwunsch! und zu Mountain Lion, viele Funktionen sind recht versteckt, aber wer z.B. Safari als Browser benutzt, wird viele Erneuerung feststellen, auch mit 2 Monitoren kann man jetzt festlegen, welcher Bildschirm welches Hintergrundbild haben soll. Dann die Aktivitätsanzeige zeigt nun bei Festplatten, USB's, SD Cards den freien und belegten Speicherplatz an.


----------



## painschkes (28. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der den Smiley irgendwie sehr ironisch findet? ^^


_
War ernst gemeint - aus dem Apple-Hater-Quatsch halt ich mich raus ;-)_


----------



## Littlecool (28. Juli 2012)

stefanru schrieb:


> und wie findest du es bis jetzt?
> so überzeugt hat es mich jetzt nich



Passt, kann mich nicht beschweren ;-), zahle ja nix für Updates etc.
10.8 harmoniert bisher auch super mit iOS 6 und die Notizblock Anwendung find ich einfach genial.

Hauptsächlich habe ich es für Airplay (Bilschirm) mit dem Apple TV gemacht.

Paar Grafik Updates, nett anzuschauen aber nichts ausergewöhnliches

Einzig was mich an 10.8 nervt sind die ganzen Kundenanfragen ob Sie Updaten dürfen.
Ein 2 tage "altes" BS is klar....

Freue mich schon auf die anfragen von Windose 8.


----------



## Saji (28. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> War ernst gemeint - aus dem Apple-Hater-Quatsch halt ich mich raus ;-)_



Hater-Quatsch ja... aber für die Summe eines MacBook Pro kriegt man auch... öhm... besseres.


----------



## xynlovesit (28. Juli 2012)

Hardwaretechnik ja, aber da wir alle keine Mac's kaufen zum Spielen, geht uns das naemlich am Ar.. vorbei.


----------



## Konov (28. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Hardwaretechnik ja, aber da wir alle keine Mac's kaufen zum Spielen, geht uns das naemlich am Ar.. vorbei.



Dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geld-rauswerfen 
Oder zum Statussymbol.

Oder was wolltest du hören? ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (28. Juli 2012)

Zum Geld rauswerfen :b Mach ich gerne, falls Geld brauchst. Melde dich!

Aber ich verschenke nur Geld nach Größen, Briefumschlag, Handkoffer, Müllsack oder Container.


----------



## Legendary (28. Juli 2012)

Shourijo schrieb:


> Endlich



Nice, fast so groß wie das Display meines S3.


----------



## Maladin (28. Juli 2012)

Warum freut sich keiner von euch für Selor Kiith und sein neues Raumpiraten Dings.

Das fetzt doch


----------



## Legendary (28. Juli 2012)

Maladin schrieb:


> Warum freut sich keiner von euch für Selor Kiith und sein neues Raumpiraten Dings.
> 
> Das fetzt doch



Ich weiß ja nicht einmal was das ist. Oo


----------



## Littlecool (28. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Hardwaretechnik ja, aber da wir alle keine Mac's kaufen zum Spielen, geht uns das naemlich am Ar.. vorbei.



Regel Nr.1:

Nicht auf Hater Trolling eingehen und immer schön raushalten


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juli 2012)

STURMFREI


----------



## xynlovesit (28. Juli 2012)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Regel Nr.1:
> 
> Nicht auf Hater Trolling eingehen und immer schön raushalten



Ach, mach dir da mal keine Sorgen, habe mir da schon so eine Hornhaut aufgebaut, da, da geht nichts mehr durch. Wie ne Wand und wenn mir jemand blöd kommt, dann komm ich dem eben noch blöder, so einfach ist das, weil.. dann guckt der nämlich ganz blöd.


----------



## MasterXoX (28. Juli 2012)

Maladin schrieb:


> Warum freut sich keiner von euch für Selor Kiith und sein neues Raumpiraten Dings.
> 
> Das fetzt doch



Wie spielt man das eigentlich? Sieht ganz interessant aus bei Google


----------



## Saji (28. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Zum Geld rauswerfen :b Mach ich gerne, falls Geld brauchst. Melde dich!
> 
> Aber ich verschenke nur Geld nach Größen, Briefumschlag, Handkoffer, Müllsack oder Container.



Handkoffer reicht mir erstmal völlig. 

Ich finde so ein MacBook ja auch ziemlich schick. Nur einfach viel zu teuer. Ist wohl wie mit den Gucci Handtäschchen. Hübsch, tolles Design, hochwertige Materialien, nur passt leider nix rein.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2012)

Maladin schrieb:


> Warum freut sich keiner von euch für Selor Kiith und sein neues Raumpiraten Dings.
> 
> Das fetzt doch



"Brett"spiele sind alt total out! ^^




MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wie spielt man das eigentlich? Sieht ganz interessant aus bei Google




Ist ganz cool, zum einen "baust" du dir dein Spielfeld mit den Dekoelementen und Stationen selber und du hast fast freien Bewegungsspielraum, man kriegt "Energiekarten" mit Nummern drauf (1 bis 5) und kann dann, je nachdem welche Karte man spielt soviele Bewegungsmarker von der Spitze des Schiffssockels an hinlegen wie man möchte (max. 90° Kurven), wenn es klappt muss man dann "Frachter" kapern und die Waren klauen, dann ist der nächste dran, irgendwann, wenn man viel hat bzw. keine oder kaum Energiekarten mehr muss man dann die Waren in den Stationen/Werften verkaufen zu denen man hinfliegen muss, Energie auftanken (für das Spielgeld neue Energiekarten kaufen), bis man sich irgendwann eine der Stationen kaufen kann und noch etwas "Geld" hat um zu gewinnen.


----------



## iShock (28. Juli 2012)

hmm hab neu 

Prototype 2 und Beta Key für Path of Exile ^-^


----------



## Alux (29. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ein lang gehegter Wunsch. LCD-Grafiktablett.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie viel hat das Teil eigtl gekostet? Als ich mal gegoogelt hab und paar Preise gesehen hab hab ich Angst bekommen^^


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mal mit dem zmodeler so ein paar erste geh versuche gemacht und dabei folgendes "neues" gemacht/bekommen.

Rancher - long bed version



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach wie der mich an meinen 89er dodge dakota von Matchbox erinnert.


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2012)

GTA 4 Engine? ^^


----------



## orkman (29. Juli 2012)

psc 10 euro ... dazu noch saints row 2 , rage , dark messiah might and magic , star wars unleashed force 2, call of juarez bound and blood


----------



## Legendary (29. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern in Österreich in nem Laden gefunden - nur 15 Euro, richtiges Schnäpple gemacht! <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2012)

Blur gab es mal bei Steam für 2,99 € oder so  An sich ganz lustig, Split Second find ich aber besser.


----------



## Legendary (29. Juli 2012)

XBOX!

Ich finde Split Second z.B. nicht so gut, zumindest hat mich die Demo überhaupt nicht gereizt. Alleine die Arenen in Blur sind einfach nur geil, wie bei Mario Kart.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2012)

Xbox Controller, wo ist das Problem ?  Aber naja, jeder so wie er will. 

Sorry für OT :/


----------



## Slayed (29. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Im Kringel hüpf*


----------



## tonygt (29. Juli 2012)

Slayed schrieb:


> *Im Kringel hüpf*



NEED !!!!!!!


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juli 2012)

2x10 cm schürfwunde 
1x schulter zerrt
1 angestauchte hand


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> GTA 4 Engine? ^^



Ja


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2012)

Ne neue Frisur (Undercut...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murfy (30. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nen Undercut...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2012)

Dude what ? 

sry für OT, hier noch was Neues :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


2x4GB RAM von Kingston




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Casper - Der Druck Steigt Live DVD


----------



## orkman (30. Juli 2012)

zerbrochene brille


----------



## Slayed (30. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> NEED !!!!!!!



Verdammt geil die Kamera, zumindest die 2Minuten fahrt die ich mim Motorrad aufgenommen hab sahen verdammt gut aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (30. Juli 2012)

Wieder Lust auf WoW, ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist, weiß ich net :/


----------



## Merianna (30. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Wieder Lust auf WoW, ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist, weiß ich net :/



geht mir im Moment auch so denke ich werde zum Addon mal wieder reinschauen und dann merken das es doch wieder die gleiche Suppe ist wie vorher


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Wieder Lust auf WoW, ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist, weiß ich net :/



Geh nicht auf die dunkle Seite. Sie mag vielleicht verlockend sein, aber nach 1-2 Stunden total öde. Bleibe auf der hellen Seite, die ist kostenlos


----------



## Olliruh (30. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Geh nicht auf die dunkle Seite. Sie mag vielleicht verlockend sein, aber nach 1-2 Stunden total öde. Bleibe auf der hellen Seite, die ist kostenlos



Haha sagt der richtige


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2012)

Ich spreche aus Erfahrung


----------



## Tidra-on (30. Juli 2012)

Ich klemms mir eh bis Ende des Jahres. Dann gibts das Add On und Spielzeitverlängerung gratis bis umsonst (je nachdem wie spendabel der W-Man is ^^)


----------



## Littlecool (30. Juli 2012)

58mm UV Linse. (nur zum Schutz meiner Objektiv Linse)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Evangelion 1.11 und 2.22




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gundam Wing Endless Walz

Als nächstes folgt dann 

Neon Genesis Evangelion - Platinum 05 und 06 (Dann endlich komplett)
und
Neon Genesis Evangelion - The End of Evangelion 


Die GoPro HD Hero 2 kommt auch bald dazu


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2012)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Evangelion 1.11 und 2.22



omg das hast du dir nicht wirklich geholt oder? rausgeschmissenes geld. 
ich finde dieses remake einfach nur lame. da schau ich mir lieber die 26 episoden an, da is mehr story drin.


----------



## Littlecool (30. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> omg das hast du dir nicht wirklich geholt oder? rausgeschmissenes geld.
> ich finde dieses remake einfach nur lame. da schau ich mir lieber die 26 episoden an, da is mehr story drin.



Ich habe alle Mangas, alle Folgen auf VHS und mir Fehlen noch Platinum 5u 6 der Classic Serie. The End of Evangelion habe ich auch scho auf DVD nur ich kauf mir jetzt noch eine 

Hab die "neuen" auch schon gesehen. Und zwar als sie rausgekommen sind.
Vergleiche die beiden Serien nicht. Kann man irgendwie auch nur schwer, da es eigentlich 2 unterschiedliche Storys sind und finde die "neue" Verfilmung sehr geil.

Freu mich aufjeden schon auf 3.33, was jetzt am 17.Nov kommen soll. (In Japan zumindest)
Auf 4.44 bin ich auch extrem gespannt, wobei ich irgendwie keine Hoffnung vor Herbst 2014 habe


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Juli 2012)

Ach erst dann geht's weiter? Dachte schon SuperRTL hat Mist gebaut...


----------



## Y S L (31. Juli 2012)

Ich hab neue Timbs, einen Haufen neue CDs und mir Brilliantine bestellt, ist hoffentlich mal ein bisschen besser als der American Crew Stuff


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Juli 2012)

So, nach meinem dreiwöchigen Besuch in der Heimat China, trag ich mal wieder was zum Thread bei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- zwei Shirts aus nem Shanghai'schem T-Shirtdesigner Laden 
- iPhone Case (zwei, eins nicht auf dem Bild da aufem Handy 
- drei nerdige Anhänger aus nem Spiekzeugladen der Marke "japanischer Manga-Anime-Nerd Himmel" als Mitbringsel für Freunde (Zur Erklärung, der eine issen WoW Suchti und der andere OnePiece Fan)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Zwei Ocarinas (keine Attrappen, echte zum Spielen) Zwei weil meine Schwester die mit mir in China war die erste am selben Baned nachem Kauf noch derdeppert hat >_>
- Xbox Spiele (LollipopChainsaw, DragonsDogma, Asura'sWrath, FIFAStreet und MortalKombat: Komplete Edition)
-Verschiedener Schmuck (Die roten Dinger sind Promo Armbänder von Adidas)


Nicht auf den Bildern:

- Ein Adidas Shirt aus einer Jet Li Kampagne und verschiedene andere
- Ne Shorts
- Von der chin. Olympia-Mannschaft "gesponsorte" Trainingsanzüge *g* (Tante ist direkt involviert in die Betreuung der Diskuss (?) - Werfer)


----------



## painschkes (31. Juli 2012)

_- "Leider" einen TSW-Account - am liebsten würd ich den wieder loswerden wollen..man müsste echt ne Handelsbörse für sowas haben.. :-o

PS : Bevor irgendwer "hatet" - mir gefällt das Spiel nicht, wenn es euch gefällt - umso besser. :-)_


----------



## Davatar (31. Juli 2012)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> - Xbox Spiele (LollipopChainsaw, DragonsDogma, Asura'sWrath, FIFAStreet und MortalKombat: Komplete Edition)


Gibts da keine Probleme mit Deiner Xbox? Weiss nicht wie das heute läuft, aber wenn man früher DVDs aus Asien kaufte gabs da ja manchmal Probleme.


----------



## bkeleanor (31. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Gibts da keine Probleme mit Deiner Xbox? Weiss nicht wie das heute läuft, aber wenn man früher DVDs aus Asien kaufte gabs da ja manchmal Probleme.



jep xbox 360 aus den usa gehen ja auch nicht...zumindest wars letztes jahr noch so.


----------



## EspCap (31. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

gratz. was studierste denn?


----------



## Davatar (31. Juli 2012)

Na denn gz!

In Ulm und um Ulm und um Ulm herum!


----------



## EspCap (31. Juli 2012)

Vorerst mal Biochemie. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich das bis zum Ende durchmache - so oder so ist eigentlich Medizin das Ziel, aber dieses Jahr hab ich den TMS verpasst. Vielleicht studier ichs aber trotzdem zuende, die 3 Jahre machen den Bock dann auch nicht fett. Mal schauen.


----------



## Meriane (31. Juli 2012)

3 Jahre sagst du, dann versuch es mal in Regelstudienzeit


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (31. Juli 2012)

zum geburtstag gabs geld , und band 8 und 10 von game of thrones ... danke lieber bruder


----------



## painschkes (31. Juli 2012)

Biologie, oder?


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Gibts da keine Probleme mit Deiner Xbox? Weiss nicht wie das heute läuft, aber wenn man früher DVDs aus Asien kaufte gabs da ja manchmal Probleme.





Spiele mit Asia/Jap Code gehen nicht, das sind alles entweder PAL Versionen oder Regio-Code Free Teile


----------



## Legendary (31. Juli 2012)

Und wieviel kosten so Spiele dann? Lollipop Chainsaw kostet ja rund 50 Euro. Ich wills auch, es ist so unendlich geil.


----------



## Königmarcus (31. Juli 2012)

Endlich  Eigentlich nur auf Grund des Steelbooks gekauft. "Leider" ist da noch dieser Helm dabei, der wirklich schick ist - aber dadurch das Teil ganz schön teuer macht (neu ca 150&#8364
Dafür endlich die Avengers-Pre-Filme alle komplett


----------



## EspCap (31. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> Biologie, oder?



Nope, Biochemie, vorerst. Wie gesagt - eigentlich ist Medizin das Ziel. Aber ein B. Sc. in Biochemie schadet auch nicht, wenn man Medizin studiert.


----------



## Saji (31. Juli 2012)

Guild Wars 2. Geschenkt. Wie geil!  Jetzt muss nur noch der 28. bzw. 25. August kommen. *g*


----------



## Magogan (31. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Guild Wars 2. Geschenkt. Wie geil!  Jetzt muss nur noch der 28. bzw. 25. August kommen. *g*


Was ist denn am 25.08. - abgesehen von meinem Geburtstag?


----------



## painschkes (31. Juli 2012)

_GW2 Release.. ;-)_


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Und wieviel kosten so Spiele dann? Lollipop Chainsaw kostet ja rund 50 Euro. Ich wills auch, es ist so unendlich geil.




300 RMB circa, also ungefähr 40€ - Nicht billig, aber billi*ger*


----------



## Ogil (31. Juli 2012)

Dann ist man aber billiger, wenn man das einfach hier im UK bestellt...


----------



## Legendary (31. Juli 2012)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> 300 RMB circa, also ungefähr 40€ - Nicht billig, aber billi*ger*



Wow doch so viel, dachte eher an 10 Euro. Dann ist das für die Leute da unten ja ein unbezahlbares Vermögen mit ihren 200 Euro Monatseinkommen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ne neue Frisur (Undercut...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

wow wo bekommt man das shirt? need, hipster hass bevor es cool wird!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wow wo bekommt man das shirt? need, hipster hass bevor es cool wird!



Ist ein Bandshirt von Ruffiction.


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

boar need -,-


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


US Starcraft II Version 1.5 funktioniert


----------



## Xidish (1. August 2012)

neue KIS Lizenz

+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider bekomme ich die neue Geschwindigkeit (50k) erst am kommenden Montag -
wo ich allerdings für längere Zeit verreise (Urnenbeisetzung).


----------



## LiangZhou (1. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wow doch so viel, dachte eher an 10 Euro. Dann ist das für die Leute da unten ja ein unbezahlbares Vermögen mit ihren 200 Euro Monatseinkommen.




Die PAL / Regio Free Spiele kosten soviel, Asia Code kosten weniger v.d.h. Und das in Euro zu sehen funktioniert nit und 200€...naja


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. August 2012)

Ab Morgen Mittag 100Mbit


----------



## xynlovesit (1. August 2012)

Bei der Geschwindigkeit kann man sich die Por... noch schneller anschauen!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. August 2012)

deswegen hab ich mir auch gleich Brazzers Account gekauft, damit ich P0rns in Super MEGA HD ULTRA ROXXOR Quick SCOP HD 360 anschauen kann....


----------



## xynlovesit (1. August 2012)

Haha  , das beste was ich hier in Amerika kriegen kann sind 50.000, aber naja.. brauch das jetzt nicht umbedingt :b Brazzers laedt auch so schnell genug.


----------



## painschkes (1. August 2012)

_- Endlich mal wieder 2 gescheite Angeln + Rollen + Futteral + Kleinkram

- Paar neue Apps fürs Handy

- Einkauf

Wollt auch mal wieder was posten __
_


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Brazzers Account




http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/brazzers/photos


----------



## xynlovesit (1. August 2012)

#YOLO



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silarwen (1. August 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> jep xbox 360 aus den usa gehen ja auch nicht...zumindest wars letztes jahr noch so.



Mein Final Fantasy 13 läuft problemlos. Schade, dass ich´s nicht spielen möchte 

Grüße


----------



## xynlovesit (1. August 2012)

Ich glaube wir muessen das jetzt mal feiern. Ein Buffed.de Autor mit nur 5 Beitraegen hat im: Ich habe da was Neues! kommentiert. Wie geil ist das denn?


----------



## bkeleanor (1. August 2012)

Silarwen schrieb:


> Mein Final Fantasy 13 läuft problemlos. Schade, dass ich´s nicht spielen möchte
> 
> Grüße



okay ich habe das nicht getestet, sondern glaubte das dem game stop verkäufer einfach.


----------



## Silarwen (1. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir muessen das jetzt mal feiern. Ein Buffed.de Autor mit nur 5 Beitraegen hat im: Ich habe da was Neues! kommentiert. Wie geil ist das denn?



Hatte bisher kein starkes Bedürfnis mich im Forum zu äußern   
Damit´s nicht Off-Topic wird. 
[attachment=12808:Hitman.jpg]
Guckt er nicht süß? Soll mich zur Arbeit antreiben. Funktioniert bislang ganz gut.


----------



## EspCap (1. August 2012)

Leichte Taschenlektüre.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (1. August 2012)

Das erinnert mich an die Klitschko-Werbung und vor allem die amüsante Aussprache: "Dollsdeu... schwäääre Gost."

btt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich les zwar gern "richtige" Bücher, so aus Papier und so, aber da ich manchmal den Arbeitsrucksack mit Schwimmzeug (Badehose-/ latschen, Handtuch, Duschbad) voll hab, um gleich nach der Arbeit schwimmen zu gehen kollidiert das mit den dicken Wälzern, kein Platz. Da kommt die App fürs neue Smartphone wie gerufen, grad im Zug morgens und nach der Arbeit ist das sehr angenehm. Jetzt wird erstmal entspannt gestöbert und ein Überblick verschafft.^^


----------



## xynlovesit (1. August 2012)

Das hat mich auch schon recht interessiert, mir mal die iBook App auf dem iPhone anzuschauen, nur da alles englischsprachig kenn ich mich jetzt bei den mit Ihren Buechern nicht so aus, waere natuerlich auch perfekt um Englisch zu lernen, sein Wortstamm zu erweitern. Danke nochmals zum erinnern, werde mir das mal merken(:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorbestellt :3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (1. August 2012)

BF3 Premium. Irgendwie muss ich ja die Zeit bis GW2 rumkriegen.


----------



## Duygo (1. August 2012)

2 Blu-Ray´s für meine Sammlung.​​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​​und​​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Dracun (1. August 2012)

Habs zwar noch net hier, aber ich habe mir vorhin "Sleeping Dogs - Limited Edition" UK-Version vorbestellt xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Uuuh wat freue  ich mich schon uff dat Spiel ... xD
Die Version kam mich sogar billiger als die normale deutsche Version .. schon lustig irgendwie .. xD


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nen neuen Rechner. ^^ So much win


----------



## painschkes (1. August 2012)

_Hast ihn endlich? Glückwunsch ;-)_


----------



## MasterXoX (1. August 2012)

War 3 Tage in Dresden, supergeil


----------



## win3ermute (2. August 2012)

Duygo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die würde ich so schnell wie möglich loswerden, weil komplett zusammengeschnitten. Eine ungekürzte Version wird hier auch so bald nicht erscheinen wegen der immer noch existierenden Beschlagnahme.


----------



## Manowar (2. August 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Die würde ich so schnell wie möglich loswerden, weil komplett zusammengeschnitten. Eine ungekürzte Version wird hier auch so bald nicht erscheinen wegen der immer noch existierenden Beschlagnahme.



Kann ich leider so unterschreiben..


----------



## Shadlight (2. August 2012)

VDSL 50 vorher 384  http://www.speedtest.net/result/2096975460.png


----------



## Aun (2. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




beat this ^^


----------



## painschkes (2. August 2012)

_Thefuq..das ist mal 'ne nette Leitung :-)_


----------



## Shadlight (2. August 2012)

der upload :O


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich seid heute morgen um 10 Uhr... bis auf Upload nur 10 Mbit reicht aber locker da ich den Upload e nie brauche ^^

EDIT: 
hihihihih 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



langweilig, das ist ne Uni, hab das mal zuhause als leitung


----------



## Aun (2. August 2012)

ich wohne nebenan  also voller zugriff aufs uninetz


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2012)

hmm  ... das ist natürlich nett 

hier mal meine Dorf Leitung ... warscheinlich die schnellste im Dorf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. August 2012)

Mit der Leitung liegst du Welt weit über dem Schnitt das ist laut Speedtest 5Mbits......

Und Dorf DSL kann man das auch nicht nennen gibt Schlimmer's als nur 6Mbit leitung xD Denk doch an die Leute die nur 3 Mbit haben :O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. August 2012)

Geht mit euren Penismessungen doch ins Technikforum... 

was ich neu habe:

-Braun/Schwarz kariertes Hemd
- HxC Shirt
- neue Vans (da meine Alten geklaut wurden -.-)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (2. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hmm  ... das ist natürlich nett
> 
> hier mal meine Dorf Leitung ... warscheinlich die schnellste im Dorf.
> 
> ...



LOL
Naja Ping und Upload sind net so prall aber 6k Download ist doch tutti... hab ich auch und ich hab beim Zocken 10-20er Ping und beim Streamen auch nie probleme...
Hab schon Leute mit 32k immer meckern gehört aber ich hab nie Probs obwohl ich "nur" 6k hab.

Also sei froh über dein 6k Jung' ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein Kommentar zu meiner Inet Leitung...

Hab aber n neues Mousepad.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. August 2012)

_Dann kanns ja jetzt richtig losgehen mitm neuen Rechner ;-)_


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. August 2012)

Jau. Bin momentan dabei meine Gehäuse noch etwas zu pimpen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf die Plexigasscheibe kommt dann dieses Motiv.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei das schwarz im Hintergrund transparent sein soll.

Bin gespannt wies fertig aussieht. ^^


----------



## painschkes (2. August 2012)

_Uh..ein T9..schicke Auswahl..auch wenn ich so "Bling Bling" nichtmehr mag.. :-)_


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. August 2012)

Ich wollte mir eigendlich mehr Zeit nehmen das Gehäuse nach meinen Vorstellungen auszuwählen, aber irgendwie musste dann doch alles ganz schnell gehen.

Wenn ich mal wieder Zeit und Lust hab, werd ich mich mal mit der Innenbeleuchtung kritisch auseinander setzen. ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (2. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahjoo... :b reicht alle male.


----------



## Slayed (2. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seid froh, vor 3 Jahren musste ich für Strom noch Fahrrad fahren 


Achja Filmmaterial von der GoPro, nu fehlt nur noch en anständiges Programm zum schneiden und so...


----------



## xynlovesit (2. August 2012)

BIn auch gerade am schneiden, habe ein fahrendes Motorrad gefilmt vom Auto aus, R1, da konntest leider nur mit einem SL550 mithalten... als Programm benutz ich: FInal Cut Pro X, aber nur auf Mac erhaeltlich, sehr zufrieden damit

Wie ist denn so die Qualitaet uebrigens?


----------



## vollmi (2. August 2012)

Und ich wart schon ewig, das endlich die App zu meinem WiFi-Backpack rauskommt. Ist ja nicht zum aushalten wie lange sich das hinzieht.

mfG René


----------



## eMJay (2. August 2012)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Mit der Leitung liegst du Welt weit über dem Schnitt das ist laut Speedtest 5Mbits......
> 
> Und Dorf DSL kann man das auch nicht nennen gibt Schlimmer's als nur 6Mbit leitung xD Denk doch an die Leute die nur 3 Mbit haben :O



Oder DSL-Light 

zum glück gibt es Kabel 

aber bei ihm steht Slower than.... also langsamer als der Durchschnitt in Deutschland und schneller als die Welt


----------



## Xidish (2. August 2012)

Meinst Du Kabel Deutschland?
Wenn ja, mit denen oder auch z.B. mit Vodafone mache ich nie wieder Vereinbarungen!

Die Zahlen oben sind doch schon ein Wunder im Gegensatz zum damaligen 56k Modem oder weit davor dem BTX. 
Irgendwie vermisse ich den Einwahlton des 56k Modems. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aV8DEJ8ydJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


--------------------------------------------
btt

Habe momentan ne 16k Leitung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gestern waren es sogar beim Download über 17 Mb/s.

ab Montag geplant 50k VDSL (und das in einem Dorf, was sich nicht mal mehr Flecken nennen darf^^)
+
demnächst 14,4k beim Smartphone


----------



## MasterXoX (3. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Karten fürs Reisbrennen btw. 

Morgen gehts los  Ab nach Oschersleben


----------



## eMJay (3. August 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Meinst Du Kabel Deutschland?
> Wenn ja, mit denen oder auch z.B. mit Vodafone mache ich nie wieder Vereinbarungen!



Jo Kabel Deutschland.
Und ich mache keine Verträge mit DSL- Heinis alles nur Verbrecher.....die in Rosa sind die größten gefolgt von den mit den 2 gleichen zahlen mit einem "&" verbunden.


----------



## xynlovesit (3. August 2012)

Wir gehen erst, wenn der Anschluss laeuft...


----------



## eMJay (3. August 2012)

Genau Marcel Davice


----------



## orkman (3. August 2012)

neues brillengestell ... das alte ist nach 6 jahren einfach so inner mitte zerbrochen ...


----------



## Fremder123 (3. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beginnt etwas schleppend, dann reißt es einen plötzlich mit und man kann kaum noch aufhören zu lesen. Tolles Buch! Nachdem der Meister in den letzten Jahren ja etwas schwächelte (die letzten Bücher fand ich nicht so doll) scheint King endlich zu alter Stärke zurückzufinden. Er ist und bleibt der einzig Wahre.^^


----------



## Aun (3. August 2012)

für nen guten freund zum geburtstag mal ein richtig tolles "swag" shirt in pink bestellt, mit dem er an seinem bday rumlaufen muss. muahahaha ich bin so böse


----------



## BushidoSushi (3. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> für nen guten freund zum geburtstag mal ein richtig tolles "swag" shirt in pink bestellt, mit dem er an seinem bday rumlaufen muss. muahahaha ich bin so böse



Haha wir haben nen freund mal ne "Schwanznase" geschenkt zum bday später war er so voll das er damit in die clubs rein ist. 

Selber hab ich mir heute Coca Cola gegönnt ich trink sonst nur Wasser.


----------



## EspCap (3. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayed (3. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> BIn auch gerade am schneiden, habe ein fahrendes Motorrad gefilmt vom Auto aus, R1, da konntest leider nur mit einem SL550 mithalten... als Programm benutz ich: FInal Cut Pro X, aber nur auf Mac erhaeltlich, sehr zufrieden damit
> 
> Wie ist denn so die Qualitaet uebrigens?



Bild-Quali ist sehr gut finde ich, ab 120Kmh rauscht der Ton aber seeeeehr stark (benutze dass Wasserdichte Gehäuse).
Als Programm zum schneiden will ich mir Sony Vegas zulegen.

BTT: Öhm eine halbe Überstunde auf meiner Stechuhr obwohl wir keine Überstunden mehr machen dürfen (ich bin so ein Bad Boy)


----------



## Xidish (3. August 2012)

- Oneway-Ticket nach Hamburg
- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die alte Hose ist zu schäbig, um damit nach Hamburg zu fahren.
- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gigaset A510 ... Das alte Telefon hat sich neulich ganz verabschiedet.
- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Schutzfolie + Schutzhülle für mein Smartphone


----------



## JokerofDarkness (5. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (5. August 2012)

da hat jemand instagramm fürs smartphone entdeckt ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (5. August 2012)

Nein die Bilder wurden erst mit Paint bearbeitet und die Filter dann per Pixlromatic.


----------



## H2OTest (5. August 2012)

Neue Signatur, wie finden?


----------



## painschkes (5. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_:-o_


----------



## LiangZhou (5. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Neue Signatur, wie finden?



Sehr schön!



Ich habe neu:

-GW2 vorbestellt


----------



## painschkes (5. August 2012)

_Da hat der Joker ja wieder bei der Steelbook-Aktion auf Amazon zugeschlagen.. :-)_
_
_
_Mein Freund der Delfin...sehr schöner Film :-)_


----------



## MasterXoX (6. August 2012)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich habe neu:
> 
> -GW2 vorbestellt



Muss ich auch noch unbedingt machen! Mir hat GW2 in der Beta richtig gefallen.


----------



## vollmi (6. August 2012)

So mein neues Spielzeug.

Hatte zwar schon den kleinen Vorgänger aber der ist noch ne Stufe geiler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (6. August 2012)

Verkaufsangebot für mein Iphone 3GS da ich bald ein Iphone 4 bekomme


----------



## Alux (6. August 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> So mein neues Spielzeug.
> 
> Hatte zwar schon den kleinen Vorgänger aber der ist noch ne Stufe geiler.
> 
> ...



Kann das Teil auch leuchten? xD


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

muahahahaha für training und vergnügen, auf dem see, gleichzeitig


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Ich habe mir gerade einen Zahn des Ursus spelaeus (Höhlenbär) gekauft, welcher etwas jünger als 126'000 Jahre alt ist. :3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königmarcus (6. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade einen Zahn des Ursus spelaeus (Höhlenbär) gekauft, welcher etwas jünger als 126'000 Jahre alt ist. :3




Und was hat das gute Stück gekostet? ^^

ps: Sieht mehr nach einer angebissenen Urzeit-Banane aus


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> Und was hat das gute Stück gekostet? ^^



26 Euro


----------



## Alux (6. August 2012)

- Neue Einsichten und paar Ideen für die nähere Zukunft
- Weis welche Frisur es demnächst gibt, mal was gaaaaanz anderes
- Innerhalb der nächsten Tage wieder vernünftiges Internet ohne neues Power Line kaufen zu müssen
- Wieder Freude an vielen Sachen gefunden


----------



## xynlovesit (6. August 2012)

Video gestern fertig geamcht





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GmULsOfl7vM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## vollmi (6. August 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Kann das Teil auch leuchten? xD



"Leuchten" trifft einen tragbaren Akkulaser an dem man sich die Finger löchern kann nicht ganz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (7. August 2012)

und für was braucht man das? flugzeuge blenden?


----------



## H2OTest (7. August 2012)

als lasersight xD


----------



## vollmi (7. August 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> und für was braucht man das? flugzeuge blenden?



Wozu braucht man überhaupt was, ausser Brot und Wasser?

Der Freak in mir hat einfach "Habenwill" gerufen 
Das macht er manchmal etwas oft. Passierte schon bei der GoPro2, beim Arduino Kit und jetzt beim Laser.

Und wenn ich auf ein Flugzeug schiessen will, nehm ich das Sturmgewehr unterm Bett hervor. Ist effektiver.

mfG René


----------



## Konov (7. August 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man überhaupt was, ausser Brot und Wasser?
> 
> Der Freak in mir hat einfach "Habenwill" gerufen
> Das macht er manchmal etwas oft. Passierte schon bei der GoPro2, beim Arduino Kit und jetzt beim Laser.
> ...



Die spinnen die Schweizer!


----------



## bkeleanor (7. August 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Und wenn ich auf ein Flugzeug schiessen will, nehm ich das Sturmgewehr unterm Bett hervor. Ist effektiver.
> 
> mfG René



nee wollt wirklich wissen ob die dinger auch für irgendwas gut sind...ich meine auf einem gewehr als ziel hilfe ok. aber für was kann man so ein ding noch brauchen?


----------



## vollmi (7. August 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> nee wollt wirklich wissen ob die dinger auch für irgendwas gut sind...ich meine auf einem gewehr als ziel hilfe ok. aber für was kann man so ein ding noch brauchen?



Nee für Zielhilfe oder sowas sind die viel zu gefährlich. 1W Laser sind nicht mehr wirklich als Pointer zu gebrauchen.

Aber man kann damit CD Hüllen durchlöchern, Oder Ballons zum Platzen bringen. Ich habs jetzt mal fest montiert und einen steuerbaren Ablenkspiegel davormontiert, für ne rudimentäre Lasershow. auch Cool. Ich hoffe die liefern die Dinger nicht an Minderjährige, man kann damit echte Körperverletzung begehen und das relativ schnell.

mfG René


----------



## Ogil (7. August 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Der Freak in mir hat einfach "Habenwill" gerufen
> Das macht er manchmal etwas oft. Passierte schon bei der GoPro2, beim Arduino Kit und jetzt beim Laser.


Und was machst Du mit dem Arduino Kit? Ich persoenlich bin jetzt auf mbed umgestiegen - doch schon ein Batzen mehr Leistung...


----------



## vollmi (7. August 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Und was machst Du mit dem Arduino Kit? Ich persoenlich bin jetzt auf mbed umgestiegen - doch schon ein Batzen mehr Leistung...



Das wertet mir im Auto jetzt den OBD2 Bus aus und sendet auch Befehle drauf. Z.B. um Fenster runterzulassen oder abhängig von Drehzahl, Geschwindigkeit und Leistungsanforderung die Auspuffklappen zu stellen.

mfG René


----------



## eMJay (7. August 2012)

Einen neuen Nick und ein neues Bildchen  
<----------------------


----------



## bkeleanor (7. August 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Einen neuen Nick und ein neues Bildchen
> <----------------------



und wer warst du vorhin?

hunger hab ich neu


----------



## Ol@f (7. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (7. August 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> und wer warst du vorhin?
> 
> hunger hab ich neu




Man kann es noch an manchen Stellen lesen/erkennen


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fahrrad 1 aun 0.....


----------



## Davatar (7. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider muss ich erst noch ein anderes Buch fertig lesen, bis das dran kommt, aber es war umsonst, also freu ich mich jetzt schon drauf


----------



## LiangZhou (7. August 2012)

@vollmi

Hab mir mal son Teil nicht ganz legal aus China mitbringen lassen, das ist echt kein Spielzeug mehr wie die Laz0rpointer vom Jahrmarkt, musste ich am eigenen Leibe erfahren x)


B2T:



-Energydrink 

Jap, mein Leben ist langweilig


----------



## Konov (7. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AUA

Das gibtn paar hübsche Narben. Mein rechtes Schienbein ist in den letzten Monaten übrigens auch richtig schön vernarbt dank diverser Pedalschläge


----------



## H2OTest (7. August 2012)

arma combined operations und heute abend hoffentlich dayZ


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

als flagge


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird sicher total interessant ... ._.


----------



## Murfy (7. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool. Wurdest dazu gezwungen oder liest du das Freiwillig?

mfg


----------



## Konov (7. August 2012)

Brauchter warscheinlich für die Erzieher Ausbildung, vermute ich jedenfalls


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Brauchter warscheinlich für die Erzieher Ausbildung, vermute ich jedenfalls



This.

Sowas würd ich mir NIEMALS freiwillig zulegen


----------



## Konov (7. August 2012)

Finds aber auch interessant. Da ich evtl. in der richtung studiere, wär das auch was für mich. ^^


----------



## Saji (7. August 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> und wer warst du vorhin?
> 
> hunger hab ich neu



Thore-Thrall... Und es gibt hier im Offtopic Bereich nur eine wahre Katze, und das bin ich! Muahahahaha!

Ich hab einen Brief von BHS neu. Die Auswahl der Bewerbungen wird noch etwas dauern. Ach nee. ^^


----------



## eMJay (7. August 2012)

Stimmt.... und Hey! hast du was gegen meinen Kampf Kater?


----------



## Legendary (7. August 2012)

Seit wann kann man sich hier bitte umbenennen? Oo Das hätte ich nämlich auch gerne, mein Nick ist uralt und scheiße.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2012)

Steht in den Forenregeln: 



> Q 3: Kann ich meinen Benutzernamen ändern?
> 
> 
> Selbstständig: nein.
> ...


----------



## Legendary (7. August 2012)

Nice gleich mal fragen. 

Was ich neu hab:

Profilbild.


----------



## Konov (7. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Was ich neu hab:
> 
> Profilbild.



Die Offenbarung für alle Nerds dieser Welt!


----------



## Legendary (7. August 2012)

Hehe. 

Schade, dass das Foto relativ klein ist. Hab mir mal extra so ne Fake Nerdbrille gekauft.


----------



## Konov (7. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Hehe.
> 
> Schade, dass das Foto relativ klein ist. Hab mir mal extra so ne Fake Nerdbrille gekauft.



Passt scho, muss ja nich jeder so ne Gesichtsaufnahme haben wie ich


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (7. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 mal geholt mit jeweils 12 schuss für mich und meine freundin. das wohnzimmer war für nee stunde ein kriegsschauplatz^^


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

boar neid @ tear jerker. will auch. ich liebe das zeugs


----------



## tear_jerker (8. August 2012)

es macht auch so spaß. hab die teile beim real gesehen als ich einkaufen war. sind gar nicht mal soooooooo teuer. die teile gibts auch als Tag variante mit klettspitze. mit dazugehörigen shirt weiste immer wann und wo du getroffen hast. und wenn ich mir die herstellerseite so angucke brauch ich wohl demnächst nen waffenschrank^^


----------



## Aun (8. August 2012)

wo gabsn den stoff eigtl? im toys´rús für ne ossi? also im real oder sonst wo habsch sowas noch nie gesehen. giev info brauche drooooogen! 
oh man ich liebe das zeugs


nen wespenstich mitten auffer linken hand ( puh ein glück  )
nur schwillt die grade derbe an. cortison habsch hier nur nichts zum kühlen, da nur kühli und kein gefierfach/schrank


----------



## tear_jerker (8. August 2012)

müsste man im toysrus finden, habs aber auch noch im galeria kaufhof gesehen und wie gesagt real("Einmal hin, alles drin"^^). ansonsten auch bei amazon. die marke heißt NERF und die produktreihe N-Strike (meine ist die Maverick). warte ich geb dir mal nen link  
http://www.hasbro.com/nerf/de_DE/shop/browse.cfm


----------



## Aun (8. August 2012)

jo thx. ich kenn nerf hier im osten schon seit gut 18 jahren ^^
geiles zeugs. das ersetz wenigstens die gst ^^


----------



## EspCap (8. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß noch nicht ob ich es behalte, aber zumindest mal zum anschauen bestellt.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. August 2012)

hat hier schon jemand nen raspberry pi? überlege mir ernsthaft so ein teil anzuschaffen


----------



## eMJay (8. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Nice gleich mal fragen.
> 
> Was ich neu hab:
> 
> Profilbild.



ZAM wird mich steinigen oder .... wenn jetzt noch mehr kommen.


Einen fast leeren frischen Kaffee


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. August 2012)

Hatte damals ne Demo von Nerf Arena Blast. War ziemlich gut sogar.

Dachte immer die Dinger gibts nur in Amerika. Okay vielleicht war das vor ~10 Jahren (als ich die Demo hatte) auch so.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littlecool (8. August 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> hat hier schon jemand nen raspberry pi? überlege mir ernsthaft so ein teil anzuschaffen



Habs vor ner Ewigkeit bestellt, sollte bald kommen.

Spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen sich ein Raspberry zu holen.
Die 30€ da für nen "PC"


----------



## Ogil (8. August 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> hat hier schon jemand nen raspberry pi? überlege mir ernsthaft so ein teil anzuschaffen


Ich warte noch, bis man die einfach so bestellen kann und man sich nicht nur auf eine 2-Monate-Warteliste eintraegt...


----------



## Ahramanyu (8. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steht nun vor meinem Monitor und schaut beim Spielen zu. Knuffiges Ding.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. August 2012)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Habs vor ner Ewigkeit bestellt, sollte bald kommen.
> 
> Spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen sich ein Raspberry zu holen.
> Die 30€ da für nen "PC"


30€? Wo? Bei den beiden offiziellen Händlern gibts den doch nur für 30£ aka 40€.


----------



## Ogil (8. August 2012)

Jo - fuer ganz 30€ wohl eher nicht. Bei RS kostet der Raspberry Pi ca. £26, bei Farnell ca. £30 - dafuer heisst es bei RS immer noch 16 Wochen Wartezeit...


----------



## Littlecool (8. August 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> 30&#8364;? Wo? Bei den beiden offiziellen Händlern gibts den doch nur für 30£ aka 40&#8364;.






Ogil schrieb:


> Jo - fuer ganz 30&#8364; wohl eher nicht. Bei RS kostet der Raspberry Pi ca. £26, bei Farnell ca. £30 - dafuer heisst es bei RS immer noch 16 Wochen Wartezeit...




Um ganz genau zu sein, habe ich für mein RS 32&#8364; gezahlt   

Habe die Rechnung vor mir und ich zahle für RS Model B (256mb)+Case Black+ Versand zusammen 45&#8364; 

Bestellt hab ich das ganze bei RS und ankommen sollte es nun in ca. 1-2 Wochen


----------



## Ogil (8. August 2012)

Als Firmenkunde ohne MWST?


----------



## Littlecool (8. August 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Als Firmenkunde ohne MWST?



Alles inkl. Mwst. Und Privatmensch


----------



## Ogil (8. August 2012)

Hmm - dann ist es scheinbar teurer geworden. Bei dem Preis ist mir das aber eigentlich auch egal. Nur hab ich keine Lust das jetzt zu kaufen um es dann in 4 Monaten zu bekommen. Da spiel ich lieber mit meinem mbed


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. August 2012)

naja der kostet doch bei rs nur 26, dafür kommt versand 5 drauf. bei dem anderen kostet er gleich 32.

https://export.farnell.com/jsp/raspi/purchase.jsp?country=DE 33 inkl Versand, 3 Wochen lieferzeit laut anzeige
http://raspberrypi.rsdelivers.com/default.aspx?cl=1 26+5 versand, 16 wochen


----------



## Shadlight (9. August 2012)

CS:GO vorbestellt.


----------



## Littlecool (9. August 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> naja der kostet doch bei rs nur 26, dafür kommt versand 5 drauf. bei dem anderen kostet er gleich 32.
> 
> https://export.farne....jsp?country=DE 33 inkl Versand, 3 Wochen lieferzeit laut anzeige
> http://raspberrypi.r...fault.aspx?cl=1 26+5 versand, 16 wochen



Du weisst schon, dass der erste Betrag der angezeigt wird, Pfund Sterling ist?


Mein Raspberry kostet 32,08€ mit Mwst. der Umrechnungskurs von 25,92 Pfund Sterling sind 32,82 €


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. August 2012)

Ja, alle zahlen im letzten Post waren Pfund.


----------



## LarsW (9. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Y S L (9. August 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Würde vielleicht lieber High-Top-Schuhe nehmen (in Braun sieht immer gut aus ), und die Cheap Monday Jeans finde ich immer ein bisschen zu eng (und auch zu cheap, auch wenns für den Preis gut ist ), investier lieber ein paar Euro mehr und nimm eine APC, da hast du ganz lange was von (teuer sind sie nun wirklich auch nicht). Eigentlich brauchst du nur eine APC-Jeans und wenn sie dann in einem Jahr oderso gut aussieht kannst du dir eine neue kaufen  Und du musst aufpassen dass sich das braun in der Jacke nicht mit irgendwas beißt, würde vielleicht lieber eine mit weißen ärmeln nehmen.

Ah gerade gesehen, die Schuhe sind ja schwarz und nicht dunkelblau! Dann würd ich wirklich braune nehmen, schwarz passt bei Alltagsschuhen jetzt meistens nicht sooooooo gut.



Neu hab ich übrigens ganz viele Bücher! Bwlyippieh!


----------



## Legendary (9. August 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Cooler Hund.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. August 2012)

Tüdelü...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (9. August 2012)

Neue Laufräder fürs Bike




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nen leeren Geldbeutel


----------



## xynlovesit (9. August 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sauber! Nette Hosen


----------



## LarsW (10. August 2012)

Y schrieb:


> Würde vielleicht lieber High-Top-Schuhe nehmen (in Braun sieht immer gut aus ), und die Cheap Monday Jeans finde ich immer ein bisschen zu eng (und auch zu cheap, auch wenns für den Preis gut ist ), investier lieber ein paar Euro mehr und nimm eine APC, da hast du ganz lange was von (teuer sind sie nun wirklich auch nicht). Eigentlich brauchst du nur eine APC-Jeans und wenn sie dann in einem Jahr oderso gut aussieht kannst du dir eine neue kaufen  Und du musst aufpassen dass sich das braun in der Jacke nicht mit irgendwas beißt, würde vielleicht lieber eine mit weißen ärmeln nehmen.
> 
> Ah gerade gesehen, die Schuhe sind ja schwarz und nicht dunkelblau! Dann würd ich wirklich braune nehmen, schwarz passt bei Alltagsschuhen jetzt meistens nicht sooooooo gut.



Habe noch Hightops in braun- ganz classic,H&M.Deswegen passt die Jacke doch ganz gut. (Und mein Fixie ist auch beige. ;D)
Ja das ist leider das Problem.Die halten bei mir leider keine 10 Monate.
APC?Nie gehört- ich checks mal aus.Danke!



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Cooler Hund.



Danke- wuff! 



xynlovesit schrieb:


> Sauber! Nette Hosen



Läuft. ;D

Ach..und nette Laufräder tonygt.
Was kostet der Satz?


----------



## tonygt (10. August 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Ach..und nette Laufräder tonygt.
> Was kostet der Satz?



Mit super Special Sonderangebot von meinem Händler des vertrauens nur 360 Euro


----------



## H2OTest (10. August 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Mit super Special Sonderangebot von meinem Händler des vertrauens nur 360 Euro



oO


----------



## Konov (10. August 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Mit super Special Sonderangebot von meinem Händler des vertrauens nur 360 Euro



Krank 
Ich nehme an da passt von Rennradreifen bis 2,6" alles rein und die würden warscheinlich sogar eine Explosion überstehen


----------



## orkman (10. August 2012)

skyrim dawnguard 
Luther - Die Drohung - Buch
nen d-link wifi


----------



## Littlecool (10. August 2012)

Neon Genesis EVangelion - Genesis Reborn (bin mal gespannt was es ist, 2 € einfach mal gekauft)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Neon Genesis Evangelion - Platinum 05 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vom Manga mal Band 13 Vorbestellt (Jan '13)


----------



## eMJay (10. August 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Mit super Special Sonderangebot von meinem Händler des vertrauens nur 360 Euro



Da bekommt man ein ganzes Fahrrad für.

So hab auch was neues worüber ich mich tierisch Freue....http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/160875-ich-habe-da-was-neues/page__st__7500# eine geknickte buffed.de Ausgabe .......ZAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Konov (10. August 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Da bekommt man ein ganzes Fahrrad für.



Aber nur ein Baumarkt Fahrrad mit dem man von A nach B fährt ^^


----------



## eMJay (10. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Aber nur ein Baumarkt Fahrrad mit dem man von A nach B fährt ^^



Aber es ist ein Fahrrad


----------



## Konov (10. August 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Aber es ist ein Fahrrad



Manch einer würde es vielleicht nicht so nennen


----------



## bkeleanor (10. August 2012)

Mass Effect 2


----------



## tonygt (10. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Krank
> Ich nehme an da passt von Rennradreifen bis 2,6" alles rein und die würden warscheinlich sogar eine Explosion überstehen



Naja ist so das normale was man so für einigermaßen gescheite Laufräder ausgibt, kannst auch gerne noch mehr Hinblättern, mit Hope Narben wär das ganze nochmal 170 Euro Teurer geworden. Wenn man halt was haben will was net ubermäßig schwer ist und trotzdem bissel was aushält muss man halt soviel Zahlen viel günstiger bekommst du kaum nen Satz gescheiter Laufräder


----------



## Jordin (10. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*+*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*=*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was für eine Zeit-, Geld- und Buchstabenverschwendung


----------



## Kamsi (10. August 2012)

dabei sind doch ganz viele hausfrauen begeistert weltweit laut der presse ^^


----------



## Saji (10. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> dabei sind doch ganz viele hausfrauen begeistert weltweit laut der presse ^^



Es ist immer leicht die leicht zu beeindruckenden zu beeindrucken.


----------



## Ogil (10. August 2012)

Naja - die sind halt froh, dass ihre Groschenromane nun als "richtiges" Buch daher kommen und somit muessen sie sich nun weniger dafuer schaemen.

PS: Und der Status "Bestseller" hilft da freilich ebenfalls. Wenn das alle lesen kann es ja so schlecht nicht sein. Dass die Leute doof sind setz ich als bekannt voraus...


----------



## Elda (10. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. August 2012)

_Uh °_°_

_Viel Spaß damit! :-]_


----------



## Kamsi (10. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

für 3,24 €


----------



## Schrottinator (10. August 2012)

Immer mehr Bytes von Darksiders 2


----------



## Magogan (11. August 2012)

Eine neue Brille für 239 Euro ... Ist das eigentlich ein normaler Preis für eine Brille oder meint ihr, ich geb zu viel Geld dafür aus?


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. August 2012)

Kommt auf die Brille an. Meine Boss Sonnenbrille hat auch um die 200€ gekostet und es ist mir das auch Wert. Man sollte dann nur noch besser darauf aufpassen


----------



## Ogil (11. August 2012)

Naja - bei einer Sonnenbrille waer mir das weniger wert. Bei einer Brille die man jeden Tag auf hat sieht das schon anders aus. Die Brille die ich auf habe war auch recht teuer - die trag ich jetzt aber auch schon ein paar Jahre (5 oder noch laenger) lang fast staendig. Ich braeuchte aber auch langsam mal eine neue...


----------



## Nyume (11. August 2012)

200€ für die komplette Brille mit Gläsern oder nur das Gestell?

Was ich neu habe? Langeweile weil Dun Morogh down ist....


----------



## EspCap (11. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Eine neue Brille für 239 Euro ... Ist das eigentlich ein normaler Preis für eine Brille oder meint ihr, ich geb zu viel Geld dafür aus?



Normale Brille oder Sonnenbrille? Bei ersterem kenne ich genug Leute, die für eine ordentliche Gleitsicht vierstellige Beträge ausgeben.


----------



## xynlovesit (11. August 2012)

Ich habe auch fuer meine Ray Ban Sonnnenbrille ueber 220Dollar bezahlt, also auch ein stolzer Preis, hauptsaechlich sind die Glaeser so teuer und natuerlich der Name.


----------



## Legendary (11. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Ich habe auch fuer meine Ray Ban Sonnnenbrille ueber 220Dollar bezahlt...



Ahja...welches Modell? Hab für meine Aviator 130 Euro gezahlt.


----------



## Magogan (11. August 2012)

Ne, eine normale Brille ... Eine Sonnenbrille in Sehstärke wäre bei meiner Kurzsichtigkeit zu dick und deswegen nicht möglich.


----------



## Ogil (11. August 2012)

Hu? Wenn eine "normale" Brille moeglich ist, dann ist auch eine Sonnenbrille in Sehstaerke moeglich. Oder wie blind bist Du? -12?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. August 2012)

Hab ich neu  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=KIPajX2fQYY[/youtube]


I5 Version


----------



## Magogan (11. August 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Hu? Wenn eine "normale" Brille moeglich ist, dann ist auch eine Sonnenbrille in Sehstaerke moeglich. Oder wie blind bist Du? -12?



Naja, Sonnenbrillen haben deutlich größere Gläser, das wäre dann etwas unpraktisch ^^ Ich habe irgendwie so -6,5 oder so ^^


----------



## Konov (11. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Eine neue Brille für 239 Euro ... Ist das eigentlich ein normaler Preis für eine Brille oder meint ihr, ich geb zu viel Geld dafür aus?



Für eine Brille anti Sehschwäche ist das noch günstig...

Für ne Sonnenbrille reiner Luxus


----------



## Magogan (11. August 2012)

Hab die Brille bei Apollo Optik in Auftrag gegeben. Kennt sich wer mit denen aus? Ist die Brillenqualität gut? Hätte ich vielleicht doch von Anfang an meine Brillen bei Fielmann kaufen sollen? (Jaja, die Werbung mit den Opas, die auf einen Bank sitzen und sich unterhalten ... Wer kennt die Werbung nicht? )


----------



## Alux (11. August 2012)

Hab heute die Vitrine im Wohnzimmer ausräumen und alles abstauben müssen, zuerst wollt ich gar net aber hat sich dann doch gelohnt, im letzten Eck war ne Flasche Bacardi Ron Superior Premium Black


----------



## Legendary (11. August 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Hab heute die Vitrine im Wohnzimmer ausräumen und alles abstauben müssen, zuerst wollt ich gar net aber hat sich dann doch gelohnt, im letzten Eck war ne Flasche Bacardi Ron Superior Premium Black



Ja Sauberkeit ist schon was schlimmes ne.    Das ist mal wieder der Beweis, dass sich Aufräumen und Ordnung einfach lohnen.


----------



## NoHeroIn (11. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hab die Brille bei Apollo Optik in Auftrag gegeben. Kennt sich wer mit denen aus? Ist die Brillenqualität gut? Hätte ich vielleicht doch von Anfang an meine Brillen bei Fielmann kaufen sollen? (Jaja, die Werbung mit den Opas, die auf einen Bank sitzen und sich unterhalten ... Wer kennt die Werbung nicht? )



Ich bin schon seit Jahren bei Apollo und sehr zufrieden mit denen. Sind halt bezahlbar. Bei der Alternative  war eine Mitarbeiterin mal ziemlich unfreundlich und ich fand die Auswahl an Gestellen nicht so schön. Daher solange Apollo bis ich mir Optiker, die nicht zu einer Kette gehören, leisten kann und will. 

Meine Brillen - 1x normal, 1x Sonnebrille mit Dioptrien - haben schon über 600€ gekostet. Ich habe +3,5 und +4 und habe bei der Sonnenbrille (zwangsweise) das Modell mit den kleinsten möglichen Gläsern genommen. Die wiegt trotzdem fast 40g, aber die Alternative wäre halt nen dünnerer Schliff udn da wird's dann etwa 4stellig. Früher habe ich immer in eine alte Brille getönte Gläser einsetzen lassen um am Gestell zu sparen. Das Probelm dabei ist aber, dass diese Gläser meist zu klein sind um die Augen komplett vor der Sonne zu schützen. Angenehmer fand ich das Sehen damit aber schon. 

Damit's nicht zu sehr OT wird:

Ich hab' mir ne digitale Küchenwaage zugelegt.


----------



## LiangZhou (11. August 2012)

/sign Apollo war bisher immer zuverlässig 

Ich hab auch -6 iwas und kann mir ne Sonnenbrille anfertigen lassen  (Hab aber Gläser die sich bei UV Strahlung verfärben, voll Magic und so 





B2T:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin ein großer Fan von Gina Carano und erwarte eigentlich weder schauspielerische Leistung noch Tiefgang, mal sehen wie er ist heut abend


----------



## EspCap (11. August 2012)

150 Gramm Matcha Kyoto. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(Nicht mein Bild, ist noch in der Packung  )


----------



## Konov (11. August 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> 150 Gramm Matcha Kyoto.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Kannste bestimmt auch rauchen...


----------



## EspCap (11. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Kannste bestimmt auch rauchen...



Bisschen teuer dafür  Aber es sieht schon ein bisschen danach aus, ja.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. August 2012)

Hehe ^^

Aja hab nen HTC One V als mein neues Handy gewählt (hatte vorher nen LG optimus black)


----------



## Ol@f (12. August 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> 150 Gramm Matcha Kyoto.
> 
> [Bild]
> 
> (Nicht mein Bild, ist noch in der Packung  )


Hm, dann hoffentlich im Gegensatz zum Bild fein gemahlen. . [Übrigens hat ne kurze Google-Suche ergeben, dass der Marktpreis von Cannabis in den Niederlanden deutlich höher ist als Matcha. - nur als kleine Anmerkung auf die Anspielung]


----------



## Kamsi (12. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal schauen wie das teil ist 

derzeit noch ne hauppauge pci fm drinne aber da habe ich via scart adapter ne brummschleife weil kabel und adapter alt wurden 
und da kabel und adapter genausoviel kosten würden wie der usb video grabber mal den geholt ^^

ansonsten via weltbild gutschein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2012)

Ein Armband von meiner Freundin 

+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Y S L (12. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gaaaaaanz viele, wie sich das gehört )


----------



## Alux (12. August 2012)

Y schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn das


----------



## Saji (12. August 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Wasn das



Tger Bier, aus Singapur. o_O


----------



## Alux (12. August 2012)

Aso^^   Ich bleib beim Irischen


----------



## Littlecool (12. August 2012)

Y schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bier aus Asien importieren lassen, wenn man in Deutschland Wohnt?!?


----------



## Ol@f (13. August 2012)

Für 50€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (13. August 2012)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Bier aus Asien importieren lassen, wenn man in Deutschland Wohnt?!?


Hier ist das auch recht verbreitet und das wird auch im UK gebraut. Von daher hat er es wahrscheinlich nicht aus Asien importiert...


----------



## Littlecool (13. August 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Hier ist das auch recht verbreitet und das wird auch im UK gebraut. Von daher hat er es wahrscheinlich nicht aus Asien importiert...



Englisches Bier Trinken wenn man in Deutschland wohnt? 



Nur Bier aus Bayern bzw. Oberbayern kommt für mich in frage 
Vorzugsweise natürlich Augustiner


----------



## Legendary (13. August 2012)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Vorzugsweise natürlich Augustiner


----------



## Swipez (13. August 2012)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Nur Bier aus *Bayern bzw. Oberbayern* kommt für mich in frage



Also holst du dein Bier auch aus dem Ausland


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. August 2012)

Swipez schrieb:


> Also holst du dein Bier auch aus dem Ausland



Nice one 

Was ich neu habe: 

5 Bücher, 2 davon über Psychologie. ._.


----------



## Legendary (13. August 2012)

Swipez schrieb:


> Also holst du dein Bier auch aus dem Ausland



Haha der ist immer wieder unlustig, wurde hier schon zu oft gebracht.


Ich hab neu:

3 Wochen Urlaub (heute 1. Urlaubstag)
- frisch geputztes Auto innen und außen (später noch ne Runde drehen in der Stadt  )

Von Perle geschenkt bekommen für mein sehr gutes Zeugnis  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Macht übelst Bock das Spiel. Hätte ich nicht gedacht aber das rockt deutlich mehr als Mario Kart, vor allem in HD Grafik, was die Wii ja nicht gebacken bekommt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. August 2012)

Neuen 24 Zoll Monitor gekauft. Selten war das Internet so groß. =)


----------



## Magogan (13. August 2012)

Ich hatte schonmal 113 Zoll Internet, aber es steht nicht mehr drin als bei 25 Zoll 

Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich Text auf der Leinwand beim Scrollen besser lesen kann - dank 0 Millisekunden Reaktionszeit (auf dem 25 Zoll Monitor sind es 5) ...


----------



## xynlovesit (14. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (14. August 2012)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du wolltest also einen Rucksack, der unzerstörbar ist.. Mission gelungen


----------



## Konov (14. August 2012)

Handgranate rein, dann passt das


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. August 2012)

und band 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






EspCap schrieb:


> 150 Gramm Matcha Kyoto.


da krieg ich glatt durst :S


----------



## EspCap (16. August 2012)

Eigentlich war ich nach dem Abi froh, Kafka los zu sein.
Aber das Schloß muss ich jetzt irgendwie doch noch lesen, nachdem ich mich fürs Mündliche nochmal mit dem Proceß beschäftigt habe.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

das schloß ist eine coole story. die verfilmung ist mMn auch super. 
wobei ich kafka in der schule gehasst habe


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rucksack


----------



## EspCap (16. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> das schloß ist eine coole story. die verfilmung ist mMn auch super.
> wobei ich kafka in der schule gehasst habe



Same here. Aber je mehr man darüber nachdenkt ist es schon relativ interessant. Vor allem vor dem Hintergrund Kafaks Leben/Werdegang. Wir hatten den Proceß im Abi als Pflichtlektüre, in der Vorbereitung aufs mündliche hab dann ich das Schloß entdeckt und gemerkt, dass die grundlegende Story fast die gleiche ist. Ich bin gespannt. Nur schade, dass es noch ein größeres Fragment als der Proceß ist, i.e. gar kein Ende hat.


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4,99 Saturn ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (16. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> 4,99 Saturn ^^



Da fällt mir sofort das hier ein: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s0P0GKbZz9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (17. August 2012)

Heut gekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




The Boondock Saints: All Saints Day sollte eigentlich erst im September zusammen mit der Uncut Version von The Boondock Saints aber auf einmal wurd es doch früher verschickt.


----------



## H2OTest (17. August 2012)

yay, jetzt nurnoch den schlussel zum anbauen -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (17. August 2012)

in before blutige Schienenbeine


----------



## xynlovesit (17. August 2012)

Wo ist eigentlich JorkanDarkness abgeblieben, oder wie er hiess? (:


----------



## Konov (17. August 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> in before blutige Schienenbeine



word!


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> in before blutige Schienenbeine



siehe mein hochgeladenes bild von vor ner weile. kein schienbein aber ein kaputtes knie ^^^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich JorkanDarkness abgeblieben, oder wie er hiess? (:



Einkaufen, damit er sich hier vor Teenies profilieren kann.


----------



## Gutgore (17. August 2012)

oder er geniest einfach das wetter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kommt hoffentlich morgen ^^


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich JorkanDarkness abgeblieben, oder wie er hiess? (:



bitch please!
 JOKEROFDARKNESS.
get your facts right ^^ 

@ gutgor. auf dem hoodie fehlt noch ein rot-weißer streifen den arm entlang und ne n7 kennzeichnung auf der brust


----------



## tonygt (17. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> siehe mein hochgeladenes bild von vor ner weile. kein schienbein aber ein kaputtes knie ^^^^



Also bei solchen Pedalen von H2o macht man sicher schneller die Schienbeine kaputt als die Knie, meine Narben beweisen es


----------



## painschkes (17. August 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Einkaufen, damit er sich hier vor Teenies profilieren kann.



_Neidisch..? ;-)_


----------



## Konov (17. August 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Also bei solchen Pedalen von H2o macht man sicher schneller die Schienbeine kaputt als die Knie, meine Narben beweisen es



Das kann ich beim eigenen Leib bestätigen ^^


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Also bei solchen Pedalen von H2o macht man sicher schneller die Schienbeine kaputt als die Knie, meine Narben beweisen es



naja ich ahbs eben anders gemacht. wollte antreten. da is der gang übergesprungen. hab ins leere getreten und bind komplett abgerutscht und erst mein knie hats abgefangen. seit dem seh ich aus wie nach nem kampf mit wolverine
hier nochmal hochgeladen ^^:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (17. August 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Einkaufen, damit er sich hier vor Teenies profilieren kann.



1. Er muss sich nicht profilieren, wenn du eine Weile länger hier wärst, wüsstest du das er dafür auch n paar Stunden Arbeit dafür leistet 


2. Ich verbitte es mir, mich mit 26 noch als Teenie zu bezeichnen   


BTW: Ich hab keinen Kratzer mehr neu in der Autotür...mein Kumpel hat ihn erfolgreich nassgeschliffen und dann mit der Maschine rauspoliert, bin sehr happy.


----------



## EspCap (17. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> 2. Ich verbitte es mir, mich mit 26 noch als Teenie zu bezeichnen



Besser als das Unwort "Twen"


----------



## Konov (17. August 2012)

Jo das gibt paar schöne Narben Aun ^^
Ungefähr so tief waren auch die schrammen in meinem rechten Bein.

Es ist verheilt, aber die Narben sind schon da...


----------



## H2OTest (17. August 2012)

narben, mimi soll ich ma die narbe n meinem li knie zeign?


----------



## Olliruh (17. August 2012)

Ich hab noch ne dicke Narbe am Oberschenkel weil ich mal beim Regen nen steilen Berg runter bin & in der Kurve etwas zu sehr gedrifftet habe 
Resultat war ein Bluterguss über den ganzen äußeren Oberschenkel der hinter her aufgeschnitten werden musste ._.


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> narben, mimi soll ich ma die narbe n meinem li knie zeign?



pic or it didn´t happen, du olle physiomimose!


----------



## MasterXoX (17. August 2012)

Pah, ich hab ne 26cm lange Narbe am Rücken! ^^


----------



## Olliruh (17. August 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Pah, ich hab ne 26cm lange Narbe am Rücken! ^^



auch nett hab eine die einmal komplett über meine hand innenfläche geht


----------



## MasterXoX (17. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> auch nett hab eine die einmal komplett über meine hand innenfläche geht



Messer von der falschen Seite angefasst ?


----------



## Magogan (17. August 2012)

Ich hab Messer, die so unscharf sind, dass ich mich damit wahrscheinlich nicht mal schneiden könnte, wenn ich wollte.


----------



## xynlovesit (17. August 2012)

Ihr bringt euch alle noch selbst um.


----------



## tonygt (17. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Ihr bringt euch alle noch selbst um.



thats life


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

macht doch spaß. wir wetteifern doch nur um den darwinaward ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (17. August 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> thats life



Stimmt, manche Menschen haben es halt besonders eilig.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. August 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Du wolltest also einen Rucksack, der unzerstörbar ist.. Mission gelungen


Jep, Das teil ist super ist zwar eigentlich Armee Rucksack, aber ja für die Schule Muss ich Laptop, ein Ordner,Bücher,Schreibzeugs und All 14 Tage Sport Sachen rumschleppen.... kommt einiges zusammen. xD


----------



## Olliruh (18. August 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Messer von der falschen Seite angefasst ?



Beim Klettern im Wald in nen rostigen Nagel gepackt & einmal komplett durch gezogen (war so ein Jägerstand)


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> 1. Er muss sich nicht profilieren, wenn du eine Weile länger hier wärst, wüsstest du das er dafür auch n paar Stunden Arbeit dafür leistet


So sieht es aus und da ich nebenbei mich auch mal wieder um die Optimierung sowie Umbau des Wohnkinos kümmere, komme ich hier aktuell nur zum Mitlesen.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (18. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine neue "Handtasche"


----------



## win3ermute (18. August 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> meine neue "Handtasche"



Nix da - meine "Special Edition" bleibt eingepackt wie am ersten Tag! Ich weiß, daß es die Taschen als "Nachdruck" mit weniger "intensivem Schriftzug" gibt - das "Original" geht in die Vitrine und wird nicht mehr genutzt (hat auch nicht den Copyright-Zusatz)!

Bild meiner Tasche - und bitte kein Wort von wegen Staubputzen; das weiß ich doch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja - die Figuren im Vordergrund sind alles "Godzis". Sammel ich nicht intensiv; aber bei jeder Filmbörse ist ein neuer Godzi (wenn vorhanden) Pflicht!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (18. August 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Nix da - meine "Special Edition" bleibt eingepackt wie am ersten Tag! Ich weiß, daß es die Taschen als "Nachdruck" mit weniger "intensivem Schriftzug" gibt - das "Original" geht in die Vitrine und wird nicht mehr genutzt (hat auch nicht den Copyright-Zusatz)!



Ich hab sie ja von einer Second Hand Site, also war sie schon ausgepackt. Und der Schriftzug ist nicht "weniger intensiv". Die Tasche stammt aus der Packung mit dem Film drin. Und den Copyright-Zusatz kann man auf deinem Foto recht gut erkennen.


----------



## win3ermute (18. August 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ich hab sie ja von einer Second Hand Site, also war sie schon ausgepackt. Und der Schriftzug ist nicht "weniger intensiv".



Wenn sie aus der sog. "First Edition" kommt, selbstverständlich nicht! Die "Nachdrucke" sind schwächer .



> Die Tasche stammt aus der Packung mit dem Film drin. Und den Copyright-Zusatz kann man auf deinem Foto recht gut erkennen.



Ich hätte Stein und Bein geschworen, daß meine Tasche den Aufdruck nicht hat. Tatsächlich ist kaum sehbar der "Copyright"-Vemerk zu erahnen und ich lag völlig falsch! Gutes Auge, Frau Satori . Beste "Handtasche" natürlich überhaupt; wollte ich Dir auch nicht absprechen.

Zum Thema: Ich hab nix neues, nachdem mal wieder eBay-Auktionen zu toier wurden.

Edit: Wir unterhalten uns selbstverständlich über das nicht indizierte Buch, Zam. Wir würden uns nie erlauben, den "verbotenen" Film" mit selbem Namen auch nur namentlich zu erwähnen, auch wenn der einen Drecksfilm wie "Tribute von Panem" (FSK 16) sehr, sehr blaß aussehen lassen würde...
"Battle Royale 2" (Scheissfilm) ist übrigens völlig ungeschnitten hier erhältlich, obwohl gerade die Vorwürfe gegen jenen Erstling, dessen Namen wir nicht nennen dürfen, hier explizit herausgearbeitet wurden! 
Die Verfilmung des Buches "Battle Royale" (sozial-ethisch versauend; deshalb ist von einer Sichtung der indizierten Verfilmung unbedingt abzuraten - besonders in der "Kinowelt"-Edition, denn die ist zwar indiziert, aber dennoch fehlen 9 Minuten (!) Film und obendrein noch Einblendungen; von der mehr als schwachen Synchro abgesehen) ist hier selbstverständlich nicht das Thema!


----------



## vollmi (18. August 2012)

Neues Notebook EliteBook 8560w
Muss mich noch etwas an die Tastatur gewöhnen.
Die alte vom Elitebook 8530w war schon anderst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG René


----------



## Zhiala (18. August 2012)

Einen Riesenkasten Aquarellstifte (die guten von faber), ein Päckchen Bleistifte aller Härtegrade und 2 dicke fette Blöcke =) jetzt kann ich endlich wieder draufloszeichnen und all meine RP-Chars zu Papier bringen...und die von meinem Mann...und von nem Kumpel...und meinen Ninjakater malen *den PC ausschaltet und Anspitzer sucht*


----------



## HitotsuSatori (18. August 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Gutes Auge, Frau Satori . Beste "Handtasche" natürlich überhaupt; wollte ich Dir auch nicht absprechen.



Danke.  Und ja, ich kling immer gleich recht biestig, obwohl das oft gar nicht so gemeint ist. >.>



win3ermute schrieb:


> Edit: Wir unterhalten uns selbstverständlich über das nicht indizierte Buch, Zam. Wir würden uns nie erlauben, den "verbotenen" Film" mit selbem Namen auch nur namentlich zu erwähnen, auch wenn der einen Drecksfilm wie "Tribute von Panem" (FSK 16) sehr, sehr blaß aussehen lassen würde... (usw.)



Was sonst?  ^^

Und ich hab noch etwas Neues: ne Packung Toffifee! Wuhu!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> 1. Er muss sich nicht profilieren, wenn du eine Weile länger hier wärst, wüsstest du das er dafür auch n paar Stunden Arbeit dafür leistet
> 
> 
> 2. Ich verbitte es mir, mich mit 26 noch als Teenie zu bezeichnen
> ...


Das nächste mal halte ich ein Sarkasmusschild hoch, ja?
Ich dachte der Smiley regelt schon, aber das hast du wohl nicht verstanden.


----------



## Saji (19. August 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Das nächste mal halte ich ein Sarkasmusschild hoch, ja?
> Ich dachte der Smiley regelt schon, aber das hast du wohl nicht verstanden.



Jedenfalls NICHT der Smiley.

Neu: Hitze, Stufe 2 am Ventilator entdeckt. ._.


----------



## Legendary (19. August 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Das nächste mal halte ich ein Sarkasmusschild hoch, ja?
> Ich dachte der Smiley regelt schon, aber das hast du wohl nicht verstanden.



Ja tu das Captain Obvious.


----------



## EspCap (19. August 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Das nächste mal halte ich ein Sarkasmusschild hoch, ja?



You have a sarcasm _sign_?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. August 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> You have a sarcasm _sign_?



Ich sollte mir echt mal eins basteln... x.x


----------



## Kamsi (20. August 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich sollte mir echt mal eins basteln... x.x






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (20. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (20. August 2012)

hui - sieht man dich dann jetzt öfters mit der maske bei den videos ?

trägst du den tentakel hut immer noch von der playtime show ?


----------



## ZAM (20. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> hui - sieht man dich dann jetzt öfters mit der maske bei den videos ?



Die wird nicht aufgesetzt sondern nur hingestellt - daheim. 



> trägst du den tentakel hut immer noch von der playtime show ?



Mh - zum Glück lesen weder Nico noch Mhaire in diesem Thread mit *g*


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. August 2012)

Neue Signatur!


----------



## ego1899 (20. August 2012)

Krass is ja morgen schon Release von CS: GO...

Sehe ich das richtig? Ich kann das ausschließlich online kaufen und nicht irgendwo im Laden?

Das wäre recht ätzend da ich momentan nur per Surfstick online bin und ich das auf jeden Fall abhaken kann...
Man kann es ja mit Sicherheit nicht einfach auf ne externe kopieren und mitnehmen, so wie mei verschiedenen MMO´s z.B., oder hat da schon jemand erfahrungen gemacht?

Bei CS/ CSS ging das ja mit dem Steam-Ordner fällt mir grad ein... also da vielleicht auch wieder?


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Paar Lektüren für meine Facharbeit :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Krass is ja morgen schon Release von CS: GO...
> 
> Sehe ich das richtig? Ich kann das ausschließlich online kaufen und nicht irgendwo im Laden?
> 
> ...



Das Backup-System hat sich nicht verändert, von daher wage ich zu behaupten, dass es geht. So mach ich das nähmlich mit so gut wie allen meinen Einkäufen (Auch die Betaversion von CS:GO): Laptop zum Campus, ziehen, Backup erstellen, daheim am PC aufspielen.


----------



## ego1899 (20. August 2012)

Ah ok... Und das hat mit der Beta auch geklappt? Naja das wär schon super wenn das hinhaut... Naja bei 15€ kann man ja nich viel falsch machen, ich warte mal das Release ab und werd dann nochmal Hernn Google fragen ^^
THX


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Paar Lektüren für meine Facharbeit :
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und welche Alternativen sollen das sein?


----------



## Konov (21. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und welche Alternativen sollen das sein?



Da musste wohl das Buch lesen ^^


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2012)

Dann les ich lieber ein gutes Buch über Verschwörungstheorien. Die sind in der Regel wenigstens noch halbwegs realitätsnah.


----------



## Konov (21. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dann les ich lieber ein gutes Buch über Verschwörungstheorien. Die sind in der Regel wenigstens noch halbwegs realitätsnah.



Schwer zu sagen ohne das Buch zu kennen.... aber du hast warscheinlich nicht ganz Unrecht


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2012)

Ich geb ja zu, dass meine Ansichten dazu ein Bisschen strikt sind. Aber das Problem ist halt, dass solche Bücher oft von sehr grünen Linken oder leicht bis stark fanatischen Linken kommen, die in unserer westlichen Wohlstandsgesellschaft aufgewachsen sind und in ihrem Leben auch nicht wahnsinnig viel von wirklich armen Ländern gesehen haben. Aber sollte es mal ein solches Buch geben von jemandem, der sich wirklich mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt hat, werd ichs mir kaufen. Mit "wirklich" mein ich eben nicht einfach nur gegen das aktuell herrschende politische und/oder ökonomische System zu rebellieren, sondern halt sich mit den verschiedenen Schichten auseinandersetzen, sowohl in reicheren, als auch ärmeren Ländern.

Um das klarzustellen: Gegen Linke hab ich nichts, nur gegen Fanatiker und realitätsfremde Ökologie-Träumer  und mich selbst kann man in kein Lager einteilen (nicht, dass behauptet wird, ich sei rechts oder mitte oder sonstwo).


----------



## ZAM (21. August 2012)

Politik-Diskussion?


----------



## xynlovesit (21. August 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Politik-Diskussion?




Genau, ab sofort ist mal Schluss hier mit dem rumgedoense.


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und welche Alternativen sollen das sein?



Ich hab es noch nicht gelesen. Eigentlich geht es in dem Buch auch über Occupy Wall Street & die Ursprünge von OWS.


----------



## Konov (21. August 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Politik-Diskussion?



Weit davon entfernt!


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Weit davon entfernt!


Korrekt, ich wollte nur wissen ob sich das Buch von anderen Büchern seiner Art abhebt, weil, wenn es so wäre, ich es dann vielleicht auch kaufen würde


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Politik-Diskussion?



moment ich lenke die leute mal vom thema ab ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (21. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> moment ich lenke die leute mal vom thema ab ^^



Hä?


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2012)

BTT: Neuen Tanzkurs: Lindy Hop 2


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> BTT: Neuen Tanzkurs: Lindy Hop 2



Ich sags dir wenn ichs durch habe. Die beiden anderen Bücher sind es aber aufjedenfall wert gelesen zu werden. Das über Occupyy Wall Street ist auf den ersten Seiten etwas langweilig aber am Ende sind interessante Theorien & Kommentare von verschiedenen Leuten über die Wirtschaft in den USA bzw die 99% eingetragen worden. Sehr interessant.


----------



## EspCap (21. August 2012)

Whops, falscher Thread.


----------



## Saji (21. August 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Hä?



Spiel Satz Sieg, das hat ja vortrefflich funktioniert!

Ich habe neu: 'ne Absage! War ja klar. Gut, die Lehrstelle wäre eh nicht sooo interessant für mich gewesen, aber... es wäre ne Lehrstelle gewesen. q_q


----------



## LiangZhou (21. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> BTT: Neuen Tanzkurs: Lindy Hop 2




Bockt sich hart - Wenn ich das mal so ausdrücken darf


----------



## HitotsuSatori (22. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> BTT: Neuen Tanzkurs: Lindy Hop 2



Ich würd' die ganze Zeit nur hinfallen...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. August 2012)

Schade eigentlich. Hätte mich sehr über ein bisschen Politik hier gefreut.

Ist aber okay, solche Themen bauen immer Fronten auf und sähen Zwietracht in unserem friedlichen Forum.

Ich verweise einfach mal auf alternativlos.org für Politikinteressierte.


----------



## Magogan (22. August 2012)

Von Samstag bis gestern neu:

1x Lichtschlauch (um meine Couch von unten zu beleuchten, sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus und war nicht so teuer^^)
1x Verlängerungsschnur, nicht neu, aber nun für andere Sachen verfügbar, weil ich sie durch eine andere Verlängerungsschnur speziell für die Lampe (also nur den schmalen Stecker statt des großen runden) ersetzt habe.
1x Happy Feet (Bluray)
1x Green Lantern (Bluray)
1x Matrix-Trilogie (Bluray)
1x Schuhe (http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00093GJYE/ in Grau (anders als auf dem Bild))
1x Brille
2x Milka Haselnuss 300g (die ist echt lecker und es ist schon fast Glück, die im Supermarkt zu finden, weil die oft ausverkauft ist^^)
...

Insgesamt über 340 Euro Oo


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vorbestellt :3


----------



## Gutgore (22. August 2012)

Den hoodie den ich letzte woche gepostet habe, ist endlich da... ich hasse hermes versand aber sowas von.


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

Gutgore schrieb:


> Den hoodie den ich letzte woche gepostet habe, ist endlich da... ich hasse hermes versand aber sowas von.



und jetzt ganz schnell zu textilfabrik und zum n7 programm melden 
hermes kann manchmal echt nervig sein, aber "dauert halt länger" isses eben nicht anders....


----------



## Gutgore (22. August 2012)

hehe 

ja kann ich ja nicht ändert. Bin ja froh das er das bei meiner Nachbarin abgegeben hat. Wer weiß wie lang eich sonst noch warten müsste^^


----------



## Ol@f (23. August 2012)

Windows 8


----------



## Legendary (23. August 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Windows 8



Joa könnte ich jetzt auch sagen, hab Dreamspark Premium Zugang, aber ich bezweifle stark, dass ich diesen Crap auf meinen PC packe. Evtl mal aufs Netbook zum ausprobieren, in der VM gefällts mir nicht.


----------



## Alux (23. August 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Windows 8






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Let's flame


----------



## Ol@f (23. August 2012)

Naja, bevor ich mir eine endgültige Meinung bilde, möchte ich es doch ausgiebig testen. Ich denke vieles ist nur Gewöhnungssache und notfalls kommt halt wieder Windows 7 oder so drauf.


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. August 2012)

Fail, da fehlt Windows 2000. Aber natürlich wird das weggelassen, damit dieses dumme Bild überhaupt einen Sinn vortäuschen kann.


----------



## Legendary (23. August 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Fail, da fehlt Windows 2000. Aber natürlich wird das weggelassen, damit dieses dumme Bild überhaupt einen Sinn vortäuschen kann.



Naja wenn man bedenkt, dass Windows 2000 damals mit NT eher für eine Server / Clientumgebung war...so schlecht finde ich die Grafik ja doch nicht, mit ME habe ich so eine schönen Erfahrungen gemacht. Damals einen Rechner aufgesetzt, nagelneues ME, nach 10min gabs den ersten Bluescreen. Bitch please!


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. August 2012)

Also wir hatten W2K auf normalen home PCs.


----------



## Legendary (23. August 2012)

Hatte ich auch. War aber eigentlich dafür nicht gedacht.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. August 2012)

Wir hatten Windows 98^^


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wir hatten Windows 98^^



das hat zu zeiten wos kaum inet gab wenigstnes noch funktioniert ^^


----------



## Kamsi (24. August 2012)

mein erstes windows war 95


----------



## Valdrasiala (24. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> mein erstes windows war 95



Win 3.0 *g*
Und davor MS DOS 

Waaaah ich bin alt... 
*im Keller erschieß*


----------



## Ogil (24. August 2012)

Und davor Commodore Basic 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandit 1 (24. August 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Und davor Commodore Basic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein erster Rechner war ein TI99/4a 

Und ja, ich beherrschte sinnloser Weise TI-Basic....

Und ja, ich hatte 2 "Spielmodule" die jeweils 124 DM gekostet haben...

...die Grafik war der Hammer.


----------



## Xidish (24. August 2012)

Windows 95 war bestimmt kein Shit!
DOS 6.xx benutze ich heute noch zum CNC Programieren.
Und ich bleibe erst mal bein Win7 - reicht für meine Bedürfnisse vollkommen aus.

*edit:* Mein erstes internetähnliches war BTX.^^

... was ich neu habe ...

jede Menge Klamotten von meinem Dad - passen mir seltsamerweise alle wunderbar.


----------



## Legendary (24. August 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Windows 95 war bestimmt kein Shit!


Haha...Geräteinstallation war damals Plug and Pray, die damalige USB Unterstützung lief auch nicht immer sauber. Am besten war aber das Anmeldefenster des Users, dass man einfach wegklicken konnte und dann der Rechner bedient werden konnte... xD


----------



## Xidish (24. August 2012)

Also ich hatte damit keine Probleme - selbst im Lernstatus (machte die ersten richtigen Erfahrungen mit PC).
Und USB war da eh noch nicht Standard (USB Stick was warn das?^ Und Geräte liefen noch ausschließlich mit PS2 - jedenfalls zu meiner Zeit).


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. August 2012)

5 neue edh decks fertig gebaut


----------



## Gutgore (24. August 2012)

Ein neu aufgesetztes system, wurd auch endlich mal zeit =).


----------



## Littlecool (24. August 2012)

Nach 3 Monaten ist endlich mein RaspberryPi da


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. August 2012)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Nach 3 Monaten ist endlich mein RaspberryPi da


 

hab meinen immernoch nicht betstellt. aber bald!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. August 2012)

Dark Souls Prepare To Die


----------



## orkman (25. August 2012)

lauter feine goodies und tshirts vonner gamescom


----------



## Konov (26. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Flickzeug für 2 Euro. ^^
Hinterrad und Mantel schonmal nach Anleitung abmontiert, kleines Loch im Reifen gefunden.
Vielleicht kann ichs doch selbst, spar ich mir die Werkstatt


----------



## Alux (26. August 2012)

Schon seit ner Woche aber dauernd vergessen zu erwähnen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutgore (26. August 2012)

Guild wars 2, incl pre-purchase ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (27. August 2012)

Awww yeeaah 
[attachment=12880:gw2.png]


----------



## H2OTest (27. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke mama für das weihnachtsgeschenk ...


----------



## Magogan (27. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> danke mama für das weihnachtsgeschenk ...



Weihnachten ist erst in etwas weniger als 4 Monaten Oo


----------



## Konov (27. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> danke mama für das weihnachtsgeschenk ...



Nett aber hätte doch gleich 500watt genommen für kommende Zeiten^^

Wobei von Mama gesponsort kannste über 430watt auch froh sein


----------



## H2OTest (27. August 2012)

da wird lange keine zeit mehr für neue sachen da sein ... das ding ist jetzt einmal runderneuert ...


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Gibt es überhaupt ne Grafikkarte die BF3 anständig wiedergeben kann und nur 500 Watt brauch?

Naja egal, frohe Weihnachten H2O 

Hab ich übrigens eben auch ein bissel angezockt, hatte ich bisher zwar installiert, aber nie angespielt 
Ich muss sagen so auf Ultra mit allem was geht is das ja grafisch schon echt richtig heftig, dass beste was ich bis dato gesehen hab muss ich sagen...


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

yeah h2o lass ma daddeln.*eingestaubtesoriginkontoaktivier*


----------



## H2OTest (27. August 2012)

eine grafikkarte bis auf die h7790 was weiß ich - verbraucht keine 500 watt


----------



## Slayed (27. August 2012)

GW2 *hüpf*
Naja erstmal ein Tag Patchen bis ich dann morgen Spielen kann


----------



## Wynn (27. August 2012)

Guild Wars 2 die Version mit dem Krieger auf dem Cover


----------



## Schrottinator (27. August 2012)

Die Collectors Edition von GW 2 und ein echt cooles, wenn auch vor allem wegen der Zeit echt happiges, Projekt, welches ich in meinem Praxissemester zu tun habe/machen darf.


----------



## Konov (27. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt ne Grafikkarte die BF3 anständig wiedergeben kann und nur 500 Watt brauch?



Ne graka alleine sowieso net... kommt ja noch CPU und Rest dazu


----------



## EspCap (27. August 2012)

Einen Chasen. Irgendwie kommt man ja doch nicht drum rum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (27. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Freundin für meinen Stealth Elf. Das Spiel reizt mich nicht, aber ich finde einige der Figuren einfach zu verlockend.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. August 2012)

Was ist das für eine Figur?


----------



## LiangZhou (28. August 2012)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Figur?





Spyro Skylander oder so


Recherche ergibt Skylander: Spyros Adventure

Scheint ein ziemlich skurilles Spiel zu sein^^




B2T:

GW2 Abrechnung.....aber kein Spiel, DHL lässt sich arg viel Zeit T_T_T


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. August 2012)

Ich rall datt auch nich
Mein Bruder und ich haben GW2 bestellt (er sogar noch ein paar Tage eher als ich), mein Paket ist da, seins nicht.


----------



## MasterXoX (28. August 2012)

Meins ist schon seit gestern da


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2012)

Guild Wars 2 ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Guild Wars 2 ...


Das gleiche hier ! \o/

Hab es eigentlich schon seit gestern, aber hab nur die normale Version bestellt, kann also erst seit heute spielen :>

Ich hab zwar bisher nur kurz auf lvl 5 gespielt aber es macht schon ziemlich Spaß


----------



## Y S L (28. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch nie etwas besseres gehört


----------



## Magogan (29. August 2012)

Da will man mal sparen, aber es geht ja nicht, weil die Technik immer irgendwie kaputt geht -.-

Also habe jetzt neu:
1 GB Datenvolumen für schnelles Surfen (5 Euro), um WoW Patch 5.0.4 runterladen zu können (hoffentlich wurde schon vorher ein Großteil runtergeladen) - Kabelinternet ist ja ausgefallen, also surfe ich über UMTS ...
1x Soundkarte, weil mein Ton bei der jetzigen Soundkarte schnarrt (bei bestimmten Tonhöhen)
1x Toslink-Kabel (optisch)

Das Kabel passt aber zur Soundkarte, oder?


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

Mit dem 1GB wirst du leider nicht weit kommen


----------



## Aun (29. August 2012)

mass effect 3 leviathan


----------



## Magogan (29. August 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Mit dem 1GB wirst du leider nicht weit kommen


Doch, war schon vorab der Großteil runtergeladen. Jetzt fehlen nur noch 435 MB und ich könnte theoretisch auch bereits spielen, vorausgesetzt, die Server wären online ^^


----------



## vollmi (29. August 2012)

My new Küchengerät:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schauen ob die Maschine an meine alte Schweizerqualität Turmix rankommt.

mfG René


----------



## Y S L (29. August 2012)

Yuah geil, was kostet son Ding??


----------



## vollmi (29. August 2012)

Ich hab jetzt 980.- CHF gezahlt. Rein vom Anfassen und ausprobieren macht sie einen sehr hochwertigen und robusten Eindruck.

Wobei ich sagen muss, die Turmix die ich bisher nutzte trotz Plastikgehäuse ja auch über 15 Jahre Durchgehalten hat (war aber auch kein Stück billiger).

mfG René


----------



## EspCap (29. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> 1 GB Datenvolumen für schnelles Surfen (5 Euro), um WoW Patch 5.0.4 runterladen zu können (hoffentlich wurde schon vorher ein Großteil runtergeladen) - Kabelinternet ist ja ausgefallen, also surfe ich über UMTS ...



Bist du in Österreich/Lichtenstein oder woher bekommst du 1GB für 5 Euro? O_o


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt 980.- CHF gezahlt. Rein vom Anfassen und ausprobieren macht sie einen sehr hochwertigen und robusten Eindruck.
> 
> Wobei ich sagen muss, die Turmix die ich bisher nutzte trotz Plastikgehäuse ja auch über 15 Jahre Durchgehalten hat (war aber auch kein Stück billiger).
> 
> mfG René


Gel die gibt es schon mit teimer? Als wir und eine gekauft haben im Winter bzw. Vor Weihnachten da gab es noch keinen Teimer.


----------



## Alux (29. August 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Bist du in Österreich/Lichtenstein oder woher bekommst du 1GB für 5 Euro? O_o



Ich biete höher 20€ für unbegrenztes Internet und demnächst endlich GigaSpeed <3

BTW Wieder Bücher gekauft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (29. August 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Gel die gibt es schon mit teimer? Als wir und eine gekauft haben im Winter bzw. Vor Weihnachten da gab es noch keinen Teimer.



Jup die hat n Timer und Induktionsherd. Komplettausstattung halt.

Ausserdem hab ich mir grad noch The Avengers gezogen.
Leichte Kost. Aber ich hab mich fast weggelegt vor Lachen bei der Szene wo Loki dem Hulk einen vonwegen überlegener Gott kommt und Hulk ihn so dermassen verprügelt 

Muss jetzt noch schmunzeln. :-)

mfG René


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

Ach so das All Inklusive Modell  Dann hab ich nur die Standard Maschine... die war auch teuer genug.


----------



## tonygt (30. August 2012)

Neuen Pc den ich Morgen abhole




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guild Wars 2 in Max Grafik und Ruckelfreies WvW ich komme


----------



## Fremder123 (30. August 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Neuen Pc den ich Morgen abhole


Ein paar Details wären halt ganz interessant. Preis, Komponenten, evtl. Einzelpreise dieser, sowas in der Art. Wenn schon denn schon...


----------



## painschkes (30. August 2012)

_There u go :-)_


----------



## Konov (30. August 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Neuen Pc den ich Morgen abhole
> 
> [...]
> 
> Guild Wars 2 in Max Grafik und Ruckelfreies WvW ich komme



Nettes Teil, aber noname Speicher, HUAH ^^

Egal, viel Spass mit dem Monster


----------



## eMJay (30. August 2012)

Noch 2 Brötchen vom Becker... die werden nun vernichtet


----------



## heinzelmännchen (30. August 2012)

ein neues Buch, DIe Legenden der Albae - Dunkle Pfade

und einen USB-Stick, wobei ich den morgen wieder umtausche, der Anschluss wackelt und ist allgemein sehr fragil konstruiert -.-


----------



## orkman (30. August 2012)

guild wars 2 Collectors ist heut angekommen


----------



## Y S L (30. August 2012)

Tickets fürs Länderspiel gegen Schweden, yippieh


----------



## tonygt (31. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Nettes Teil, aber noname Speicher, HUAH ^^
> 
> Egal, viel Spass mit dem Monster



Egal scheint gut genug zu sein basteln kann und mag ich nicht und ich brauch schnell einen um Ruckelfrei WvW in GW2 zu rocken 
Und nur weil er Noname ist muss er ja net schlecht sein hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## Ogil (31. August 2012)

Bei RAM ist das ziemlich egal. Der Speicher selbst (also die Speicher-Chips auf den Dimm-Modulen) sind ohnehin alle Markenspeicher (gibt nur 3 Anbieter oder so) und nur das Layout des Dimm-Moduls ist unterschiedlich (wobei auch zum groessten Teil einfach dem Richtdesign folgend) und eventuell mit irgendwelchen Kuehlkoerpern versehen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (31. August 2012)

jo, ich hab auch 08/15 Kingston Riegel drin. Der Performance boost durch MarkenRam ist minimal.


----------



## Konov (31. August 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> jo, ich hab auch 08/15 *Kingston *Riegel drin. Der Performance boost durch MarkenRam ist minimal.



Kingston Riegel wäre ja auch nicht Noname, sondern Kingston ^^

Aber ihr habt Recht, der unterschied ist praktisch nicht vorhanden. Der Rechner wird so oder so flutschen


----------



## Ogil (31. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich mal meine alte Tastatur ersetzt. Wollte schon laengst eine mechanische haben...


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. September 2012)

Oh, die ist klass. Hab sie selbst  Cherry Black > all


----------



## Littlecool (1. September 2012)

Neuen Motorrad Helm von Scorpion
Neue Motorrad Handschuhe und Schuhe 

Endlich mit der BMW Fahren 


Morgen bzw. heute wird meine Inet Leitung aufgeschraubt


----------



## SkoII (1. September 2012)

Habe einen frischen Stufe 80 Char in GW2 (Naja, eigentlich seit dem 29.8. schon).

Wegen der Steelseries Tastatur da über mir: Was meint ihr mit "mechanische" Tastatur? Was ist da der Vorteil? Mich reizt das ding da schon, da ich in Steelseries eine neue Lieblingsmarke in Sachen Qualität gefunden habe. Zumindest bin ich von dem Headset Siberia V2 voll überzeugt. Habe zur Zeit eine Logitech G19, lohnt sich da überhaupt ein Wechsel? ^^


----------



## win3ermute (1. September 2012)

SkoII schrieb:


> Was meint ihr mit "mechanische" Tastatur? Was ist da der Vorteil?



Für 10-Finger-Schreiber ist eine mechanische Tastatur von Vorteil: Sie "löst" schneller aus (statt 4 mm nur 2mm Hubweg bis zum auslösen), hat einen deutlich erhöhten Druckpunkt; ist allerdings auch meist lauter als herkömmliche Tastaturen. Gamer stehen teilweise auf sie; zum professionellen Arbeiten sind sie unerlässlich, wenn man tatsächlich 10-Finger-Schreiben beherscht, weil sie angenehmer zum Schnelltippen sind.

Nicht zu vergessen: Die Mechaniker verzeihen oftmals eher eine Lade umgekipptes Bier als die heute üblichen Rubberdomes. Benutze seit Jahren eine "ergonomische" Tastatur (für 10-Finger-Legastheniker völlig ungeeignet) mit mechanischen Auslösern - angenehmer kann man nicht tippseln.


----------



## Y S L (1. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (1. September 2012)

Ich habe (+ bedeutet gekauft, - bedeutet verkauft):
+ 1x Optoma HD300X Full HD 3D Projektor
+ 1x Optoma 3D-RF-System (3D-Brille, Sender, etc.)
+ 1x Optisches Audiokabel 3m
+ 1x HDMI Switch
+ 1x HDMI-Kabel 10m (Highspeed with Ethernet)

- 1x BenQ W700 3D Projektor (549,97 Euro werde ich zurückbekommen dank Mängelhaftung von Amazon)
- 1x nVidia Geforce GTS 250 (an Kumpel verkauft für 40 Euro)
- 1x meinen alten Monitor, an den gleichen Kumpel verkauft für 30 Euro
- 1x 10m HDMI 1.3b Kabel (will mein Kumpel noch für 5 Euro kaufen)

Ist aber noch nicht alles angekommen^^


----------



## Saji (1. September 2012)

Ich habe neu: einen selbstgebauten "Beistelltisch" für meinen zweiten Monitor. Wer meinen ersten selbstgebauten Tisch noch kennt kann sich das Konstrukt des neuen Tisches vorstellen. Steht aber wie eine Eins. :3


----------



## Ahramanyu (1. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist dann wohl der letzte Skylander, der es auf meinen Computertisch schafft. Ich mag die Dinger.


----------



## Littlecool (2. September 2012)

Karten fürs Holi Festival in München 

Jetzt noch nen gscheides Objektiv besorgen und dann kanns los gehen 


Liebäugle mit Canon EF 24-105mm 1:4,0 L IS USM und Canon EF 28-300mm/1:3,5-5,6 L IS USM

Bin aber noch nicht sicher.... denke das erste reicht auch locker aus


----------



## painschkes (2. September 2012)

_Was spricht denn gegen das 24-105 UND das 70-200mm 2.8? Wärst du flexibler und beim Preis vom 28-300mm.. :-)_


----------



## Littlecool (2. September 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Was spricht denn gegen das 24-105 UND das 70-200mm 2.8? Wärst du flexibler und beim Preis vom 28-300mm.. :-)_



Geht eigentlich mehr um den vermeidbaren Objektiv Wechsel.

24-105mm L ist ein gutes allround Objektiv.
Ganz zu schweigen vom 28-300mm  mit dem deckt man halt gleich 2-3 Objektive ab.
Da stellt sich aber auch die frage ob ich die 100+mm für das Festival brauchen kann oder ob das doch noch warten kann, der Preis ist schließlich heftig 
Motorrad für nächsten Sommer will ja auch gezahlt werden.

100-300mm hab ich ja scho, wenn auch nur mit 4,5-5,6.


----------



## orkman (2. September 2012)

zug/bus jahreskarte


----------



## LiangZhou (3. September 2012)

Ich habe neu nen Bluray Player  Wurd aber auch mal Zeit 

Dazu:

-Columbiana
-Verblendung
-Captain America

auf BD ;D


----------



## painschkes (3. September 2012)

_Schicke Filmauswahl..wobei ich den "richtigen" Verblendung besser finde.. ;-)_
_
_
_-----_
_
_
_@Littlecool :_
_
_
_Achso, wusst ich nicht - dann sollte das 25-105 doch reichen? :-)_


----------



## Ahramanyu (3. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Fall die weiße Version. Ich habe recht lange nach einer passenden Maus für mich gesucht und endlich eine gefunden, die mit XL-Tasten auf beiden Seiten überzeugen kann. Aktuell irgendwie eine Seltenheit. Jetzt noch an der Empfindlichkeit herumbasteln und dann wird gespielt.


----------



## Fremder123 (3. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Panasonic Blue Ray Player, Samstag beim bösen MM gekauft. WLAN ready, kommt noch der passende Stick dran und dann kann ich auf der Couch lümmeln und My little Pony über youtube endlich aufm Fernseher schauen. ;D


----------



## Ahramanyu (3. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> dann kann ich auf der Couch lümmeln und My little Pony über youtube endlich aufm Fernseher schauen. ;D


Brohoof! /)&#65279;


----------



## shadow24 (3. September 2012)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da frag mal meinen kleinen sohn...der hat von den skylandern 15 stück...aber diesen hat er nicht.ich glaub der kann heilen,oder?hat auf alle fälle spass gemacht mit ihm die welten durchzuzocken.zusätzlich hatten wir das zusatzabenteuer mit dem segelschiff und mit dem drachenthron...war alles schön animiert,aber der hype ist schon wiedre vorbei.wir hatten das pech zu der zeit zu sammeln wo es echt keine von den figuren zu kaufen gab.udn wenn mal eine neue figur auftauchte war die sofort wieder weg und wurde bei amazon zum 3fachen preis gehandelt...unglaublich...und jetzt werden die figuren zu ladenhütern...


----------



## Konov (4. September 2012)

VAUDE Men's Grand Combin Jacket zum Biken und den Alltag für jedes Wetter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und

VAUDE Men's Torridon Jacket für kalte Tage zum gut aussehen und wohlfühlen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und

ne KIK Jogginghose in Grau zum chillen


----------



## Alux (4. September 2012)

Neues Profilpic hier und anderswo sowie neue Frisur^^


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2012)

Bei den Temperaturen schwitzt man ganz schön mit dem Ding, aber ansonsten 1A!
Wenn man das Teil einfach nur aufsetzt ohne Ton dann hört man absolut gar nix mehr da kommt man sich vor wie unter Wasser 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qBhe0WQ7UiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (4. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Bei den Temperaturen schwitzt man ganz schön mit dem Ding, aber ansonsten 1A!
> Wenn man das Teil einfach nur aufsetzt ohne Ton dann hört man absolut gar nix mehr da kommt man sich vor wie unter Wasser



Klanglich auch gut? Habe bei solchen Headsets immer die leise Befürchtung das sie im Klang total abstinken. Ich suche schon lange nach einem guten 5.1/7.1 Headset, bin aber immer wieder bei Stereo gelandet weil sie am Ende im Sound einfach besser waren.

Achja, ich habe neue: einen vollen Tank (ist ja schon fast Luxus) und ein sauberes Auto.


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Klanglich auch gut? Habe bei solchen Headsets immer die leise Befürchtung das sie im Klang total abstinken. Ich suche schon lange nach einem guten 5.1/7.1 Headset, bin aber immer wieder bei Stereo gelandet weil sie am Ende im Sound einfach besser waren.



Ja vom Klang her find ich es sowieso absolut überzeugend. Wenn ich da meine Musik mit aufdrehe (hab ich grad mal probiert) kommt es mir so vor als würd ich aufm Konzert direkt neben der Box stehen 

Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen das ich an sowas jetzt nich soooo die Hammer Ansprüche habe, also kann es gut sein das das für dich nicht ausreicht. Da das Ding aber knapp 100€ kostet und ich von Logitech immer top Qualität gewohnt bin glaube ich nicht das es dich enttäuschen würde...
Die Verarbeitung ist wie immer erstklassig und das Ding scheint unkaputtbar (auch das Kabel).
Meine Maus, die Logitech G9 nutze ich jetzt schon seit 5-6 Jahren (intensiv) und die ist immer noch wie am ersten Tag...

Wenn du dir das Ding anschaffst und du nicht zufrieden bist kannst du es ja immer noch umtauschen.

Das einzige was ich momentan noch bemängele ist ein bisschen der Tragekomfort, allerdings glaube ich eher das ich einfach noch zu sehr mein altes HS gewohnt bin was ich jetzt auch ca. 2-3 Jahre hatte... (Medusa).


----------



## EspCap (4. September 2012)

Heute gekommen. Sehr schick, andere Unis haben da nur Pappkarten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. September 2012)

Pah, ich mag meine Pappkarte!


----------



## EspCap (4. September 2012)

Die Uni Köln hat sogar nur einen Papierwisch. Also ist Pappe gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## LiangZhou (4. September 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Die Uni Köln hat sogar nur einen Papierwisch. Also ist Pappe gar nicht so schlecht





Die....Pappe ist..under den Wischen der König? ;p



@Painschkes

Jap, aber den hab ich im örtlichen MM leider nit gefunden 




Neue BRs:

-The International
-Unknown
-Planet der Affen


----------



## tonygt (5. September 2012)

Auch wenn unsere Uni in Gießen sonst nix hat ham wir immerhin ne schicke Plastikkarte die alles kann. Guthaben fürs Essen Kopierguthaben, für Veranstalltungen via Kartenleser und Zugfahrkarten ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (5. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ja vom Klang her find ich es sowieso absolut überzeugend. Wenn ich da meine Musik mit aufdrehe (hab ich grad mal probiert) kommt es mir so vor als würd ich aufm Konzert direkt neben der Box stehen
> 
> ...




Ich besitze das G35 Headset auch schon seit ueber 3 Jahren, wenn nicht sogar schon laenger und ich finde es immer noch spitze. Sehr angenehmer Klang, satten Bass und bei Spielen, wie z.B. in Left 4 Dead, welches durch den Surround Sound hervorragend ueberzeugt, ist man sehr fixiert auf das Spiel. Man hoert absolut keine Nebengeraeusche. Das Mikrofon ist 1A, nett finde ich z.B. wenn man das Mikrofon nach oben schiebt, wird es automatisch gemuted, also brauch man nie Bedenken haben, dass einer mal mithoert, oder man muted es manuell mit der Taste links am Headset.


Von mir auch: Absolute Kaufempfehlung. 

An den Tragekomfort gewoehnt man sich schnell, am Anfang hatte ich das Gefuehl es saß sehr schwer auf meinem Kopf und etwas unbequem, aber nun kein Problem mehr.


Gestern neues Parfum geholt, riecht super.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> An den Tragekomfort gewoehnt man sich schnell, am Anfang hatte ich das Gefuehl es saß sehr schwer auf meinem Kopf und etwas unbequem, aber nun kein Problem mehr.



Ja genau das dachte ich mir auch, aber geht langsam mittlerweile. Is ja nich so als hätte man nich genug Einstellmöglichkeiten mit den verschiebbaren Bügeln und austauschbaren Polstern... ^^

Und das mit dem 7.1 Surround... Da hab ich mich jetzt schon ein paar mal verarschen lassen, ich hatte bisher immer nur Stereo Headsets...

Komisches Geräusch hinten links von mir, setzte das HS ab... "Hat´s gerade geklopft? Hallooooo?" o.O Ach nee, war im Spiel, würd ja eh nix hören mit dem Ding auf xD


----------



## Magogan (5. September 2012)

Mich hat mal in WoW ein Bär von hinten angegriffen. Mit 5.1-Sound (über Boxen) hab ich mich auch erschrocken und erstmal umgedreht, um zu gucken, ob da ein Bär im Zimmer ist xD


----------



## Y S L (5. September 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenigstens haben sie den Flakon nicht von Dior Homme übernommen


----------



## Fremder123 (5. September 2012)

Ebenfalls neuen Duft und bisher sehr zufrieden damit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Playboy New York-Edition. Das erste Mal hab ich das Set geschenkt bekommen, mittlerweile kauf ichs auch selbst. Bin bei Düften eher der "süßliche" Typ und da passt das haargenau, süß aber dezent und unaufdringlich. Und das Deospray ist günstiger als Axe. <.<


----------



## Saji (5. September 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Gestern neues Parfum geholt, riecht super.



Bwahahahaha xD 

Encounter by Calvin Klein, inspired by World of Warcraft. Der Duft für Raider.


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (5. September 2012)

sims 3 supernatuarl...nettes add on. auf jeden fall besser als das vorherige ^^

alchemie ist lustig ^^


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2012)

Ne Kabel-Digital-Box bei Ebay geschossen - um hinterher erst festzustellen, dass man für Kabel Deutschland ne Smartcard braucht *g* und die Seriennummer des Gerätes nicht gültig ist (nicht nutzbar).. geht morgen wieder zurück 

Zumindest kann ich aber wohl bei Kabel-Deutschland kostenlos auf Digital upgraden ... und nen Receiver von denen kaufen


----------



## EspCap (5. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ebenfalls neuen Duft und bisher sehr zufrieden damit:



Hab ich auch mal geschenkt bekommen. Mochte ich nicht wirklich. Hab aktuell noch Eau de Prep von Hilfiger, das geht langsam aber auch alle. Dann wird's wohl mal Boss Bottled.


----------



## Silarwen (5. September 2012)

[attachment=12915ude.jpg]Neue Wohnung im Nürnberger Kiez


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2012)

Silarwen schrieb:


> Neue Wohnung im Nürnberger Kiez



Computerecke und Bett..mehr braucht der Zockernerd net *g*


----------



## Wynn (5. September 2012)

kann man nicht die receiver bei kabel deutschland mieten ? weil ist meist billiger 

bzw zahlst du schon in den nebenkosten kabel gebühren dann wirds halt noch billiger für dich 

weil die haben ja angebote für kunden die via nebenkosten schon kabel deutschland kunde sind


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> kann man nicht die receiver bei kabel deutschland mieten ? weil ist meist billiger
> 
> bzw zahlst du schon in den nebenkosten kabel gebühren dann wirds halt noch billiger für dich
> 
> weil die haben ja angebote für kunden die via nebenkosten schon kabel deutschland kunde sind



Die 99€ für das Ding hab ich auch noch.
Das Angebot heißt: Keine monatlichen Zusatzkosten für Digital, statt Zwei-Geld-Neunzig. ^^


----------



## Silarwen (5. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Computerecke und Bett..mehr braucht der Zockernerd net *g*



Naja, ein bissl mehr steht inzwischen schon drin  Ich hab aber ehrlich jetzt langsam keinen Bock mehr hier was hochzuschleppen. 3. Stock und eine Altbau-Treppe aus der Hölle, die mich schon ohne Möbel fertig macht^^


----------



## Legendary (5. September 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dann wird's wohl mal Boss Bottled.



Das habe ich und kann es absolut empfehlen, einer der geilsten Düfte auf dem Markt. In 2 Monaten kauf ich mir zum Geburtstag das hier:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Duft bei dem es dir den Vogel raushaut. Hab beim Douglas eine Probepackung vor paar Monaten bekommen, ist natürlich ein EdP und dementsprechend teuer, hält aber Ewigkeiten vor (bei mir ca. 8 Stunden) und ich wurde schon von fremden Leuten angesprochen, was das für ein Duft ist.


----------



## EspCap (5. September 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Das habe ich und kann es absolut empfehlen, einer der geilsten Düfte auf dem Markt. In 2 Monaten kauf ich mir zum Geburtstag das hier:



Mh. Bei Unisex-Parfümen bin ich etwas skeptisch. Wurde beim Douglas auch mal als Parfüm für die "reife Frau" angepriesen 
Muss ich wohl mal nochmal riechen  

Ich würde auch gerne mal ein EdP kaufen, aber irgendwie finde ich da nichts... wieso werden Eau de Prep/Boss Bottled & Konsorten eigentlich nicht einfach auch als EdP verkauft? Oder finde ich das nur nicht?


----------



## Legendary (5. September 2012)

Boss Bottled gibt es nur als EdT. 

Wegen dem Gaultier²...glaub mir, der Duft riecht einfach nur abartig geil, zumindest an mir. Einordnen kann man es als orientalisch, auf Männerhaut kommt da Sandelholz stark raus und ein Mix aus Gewürzen wie aus 1001 Nacht. Meine Freundin hätte mich beinahe aufgefressen, als sie das zum 1. Mal gerochen hat. 

BTW: Im Laden ist das Gaultier² ziemlich teuer, ich hab bei Amazon schon ein gutes Angebot entdeckt, 80ml für 75 Euro inkl. Versand. Ist ca. 20 Euro günstiger als im Douglas.


----------



## eMJay (5. September 2012)

Man merkt wir hatten den 1. des Monats


----------



## bkeleanor (6. September 2012)

Guild Wars 2


----------



## EspCap (6. September 2012)

Ladergerät für mein altes Razr + MicroSIM-Adapter dafür.


----------



## ZAM (6. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (6. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weil man's nicht so gut sieht: Skullcandy Lowrider Kopfhörer


----------



## win3ermute (7. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jo, was für eine sauber restaurierte Bildqualität, exzellenter Original-Ton, dazu einen Audiokommentar, der ein halbes Filmstudium ersetzt und tonnenweise Extras wie ein über 90-minütiges Make-Of, Truffaut-Interview, Storyboard-Auszüge und jede Menge mehr - ein DVD-Upgrade, das unverzichtbar ist für jeden Filmfan.


----------



## Legendary (7. September 2012)

Wochenende! 5/5


----------



## Elda (7. September 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wochenende! 5/5



Falscher Thread!
Nen Kasten Astra Rotlicht.


----------



## Legendary (7. September 2012)

Elda schrieb:


> Falscher Thread!
> Nen Kasten Astra Rotlicht.



Dann denk dir das 5/5 von weg, dann weißte was ich trotzdem neu hab.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. September 2012)

Meine Käufe der letzten Wochen. Da wäre eine 1TB HDD für den PVR ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... ein paar Zeitschriften und externes Festplattengehäuse ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... etliche DVDs und BDs ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... ein paar CDs ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und mein neues unfertiges Rack, aufgrund des Abrauchens meines Schwingschleifers - Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucckk:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. September 2012)

ERhebt die Mehrwertsteuer auf 20% und Joker sorgt in 2 Jahren dafür, dass Deutschland schuldenfrei ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. September 2012)

Holy Sh*t. 

Adoptiere mich doch einfach bitte ...


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (8. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 ......................................................................................*!*


----------



## Magogan (8. September 2012)

Endlich angekommen: Optoma 3D-RF System ^^

Die Insel & I am Legend (2 Filme in einer Packung) neu gekauft.


----------



## Reflox (8. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die digitale Version habe ich schonmal. Warte nurnoch auf meine CD die hoffentlich am Montag mit T-shirt kommt :3


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Endlich angekommen: Optoma 3D-RF System ^^
> 
> Die Insel & I am Legend (2 Filme in einer Packung) neu gekauft.



Das schlimmste ist nichmal, daß bei Dir die Technik nicht funktioniert - sondern was Du Dir darauf anschaust...

Schon mal versucht, Dir "Drive" in diesem Heimkino zu geben?


----------



## Legendary (8. September 2012)

150 Euro weil ich so ne geile Sau bin!


----------



## Saji (8. September 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> 150 Euro weil ich so ne geile Sau bin!



Wo sind dann meine 3,5 Millionen? D:


----------



## Reflox (8. September 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> 150 Euro weil ich so ne geile Sau bin!



Das könnte man jetzt falsch interpretieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt auch auf CD


----------



## Magogan (8. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Das schlimmste ist nichmal, daß bei Dir die Technik nicht funktioniert - sondern was Du Dir darauf anschaust...
> 
> Schon mal versucht, Dir "Drive" in diesem Heimkino zu geben?



Ich kenne _Drive_ nicht ...

Und _I am Legend_ ist nun echt kein schlechter Film  Jetzt hab ich auch den Amazon-Gutschein, den ich geschenkt bekommen habe, einlösen können ^^


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und _I am Legend_ ist nun echt kein schlechter Film



Ok... es ist mir tatsächlich schleierhaft, wie man diesen Dreck als "kein schlechter Film" bezeichnen kann. Ich mein, das "religiöse Erlösertum" war im Remake der '70er schon fast zuviel. Gerade in Hinsicht auf die Vorgänger ist dieses Urteil schon schmerzerregend... Gargh!

Und sowas hat einen Projektor... Hast Du schon mal versucht, "Lawrence of Arabia" darauf anzusehen? Ist langweilig? Jo... ich krümme mich hier zusammen...


----------



## Magogan (8. September 2012)

Du kannst dir auch einen Projektor kaufen, kostet auch nicht mehr als ein Fernseher (wenn du nicht gerade mit einem 26 Zoll Fernseher zufrieden bist).

Um ehrlich zu sein, ich habe _I am Legend_ ewig nicht mehr gesehen, aber ich fand ihn damals zumindest nicht so schlecht. Und _Die Insel_ ist auch nicht allzu schlecht 
_
Lawrence of Arabia_ kenne ich leider auch nicht.

Ich müsste mir mal wieder _Herr der Ringe_ ansehen, das habe ich bisher nur in 720p auf dem alten Projektor gesehen. In Full HD und mit der neuen Soundkarte vielleicht sogar noch ein bisschen besser.

Als ersten 3D-Film habe ich übrigens zum Test ein Stück aus _Rio_ geguckt, der hat als Animationsfilm sowieso gute 3D-Effekte. Hat ein wenig gedauert, bis ich überhaupt 3D gucken konnte, weil ich vorher noch 3D TV Play von nVidia gebraucht habe ...


----------



## Legendary (8. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ok... es ist mir tatsächlich schleierhaft, wie man diesen Dreck als "kein schlechter Film" bezeichnen kann. Ich mein, das "religiöse Erlösertum" war im Remake der '70er schon fast zuviel. Gerade in Hinsicht auf die Vorgänger ist dieses Urteil schon schmerzerregend... Gargh!



Danke, dass du auch andere Meinungen akzeptierst.


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, ich habe _I am Legend_ ewig nicht mehr gesehen, aber ich fand ihn damals zumindest nicht so schlecht. Und _Die Insel_ ist auch nicht allzu schlecht



Mein Cineheart ist gerade mal kotzen... diese beiden Filme gehen gar nicht...



> Lawrence of Arabia kenne ich leider auch nicht.



Steven Spielberg hat mal gesagt, er schaut sich grundsätzlich vor Realisierung eines neuen Streifens diesen Film nochmals an, um auch nur annähernd irgendwas in dieser Art zustande zu bringen. Und er hat recht: Einen perfekten Film wie diesen hat er nicht mal ansatzweise zustandebekommen.

"Lawrence of Arabia" ist ein perfekter Film und gehört für mich zu den drei Filmen, die ich als allererstes auf die einsame Insel mitnehme!



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Danke, dass du auch andere Meinungen akzeptierst.



Falls das ironisch gemeint war, bitte ich um Argumente. Wo gehe ich in Verurteilung fehl, wenn man Kurzgeschichte, Erstverfilmulung (mit Vincent Price)); abermalige Neuverfilmung mit Heston und die "populäre Version" mit Smith bereits kennt? Oder bist Du nur mit der Neuverfilmung der Kurzgeschichte vertraut?


----------



## Ogil (8. September 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> 150 Euro weil ich so ne geile Sau bin!



*summt das Blue Oyster Bar Theme*


----------



## EspCap (8. September 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> 150 Euro weil ich so ne geile Sau bin!



Es gibt doch andere Möglichkeiten als Prostitution, Rave :/

On topic: Diverse Devisen, unter anderem ein 100k Won Blanko-Scheck: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> "Lawrence of Arabia" ist ein perfekter Film und gehört für mich zu den drei Filmen, die ich als allererstes auf die einsame Insel mitnehme!


Dann vergiss mal nicht auch noch Strom, einen TV, einen Player und ein paar Kabel einzupacken.


----------



## Legendary (8. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Falls das ironisch gemeint war, bitte ich um Argumente. Wo gehe ich in Verurteilung fehl, wenn man Kurzgeschichte, Erstverfilmulung (mit Vincent Price)); abermalige Neuverfilmung mit Heston und die "populäre Version" mit Smith bereits kennt? Oder bist Du nur mit der Neuverfilmung der Kurzgeschichte vertraut?



Das war ironisch gemeint, ja. Im Prinzip ist es auch scheißegal was ich kenne und was ich nicht kenne, aber hör endlich damit auf alles Neue zu verteufeln. Das kann doch nicht sein, dass sowas nur mir hier auffällt. Du findest neue Musik (überwiegend) scheiße, neue Filme und neue Technik ist auch nicht mehr das was es mal war. Vielleicht fixiere ich mich da bei dir auch eher drauf weil ich oft absolut negative Wörter höre. Lass doch den Leuten ihr Ding, ich find alte Musik zum Kotzen und auch alte Filme aber ich sag das nicht jeden Tag. Jedem Tierchen sein Plaisierchen und so.


@EspCap: Der Schein oben rechts ist cool, ist das was russisches?


----------



## EspCap (8. September 2012)

Nope, 100 serbische Dinar. Finde den Schein auch verdammt cool, schon allein weil Tesla drauf ist. Hinten ist sogar noch ein Teil seiner Zeichnungen zum Elektromotor drauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (8. September 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Dann vergiss mal nicht auch noch Strom, einen TV, einen Player und ein paar Kabel einzupacken.


Win3ermute hat den noch in der Originalversion fuer die Laterna Magica - da hat er damals als Early Adopter zugeschlagen


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Dann vergiss mal nicht auch noch Strom, einen TV, einen Player und ein paar Kabel einzupacken.



Äh, was hat die übliche Frage, welche 3 Filme man auf eine einsame Insel mitnehme, mit diesen Sachen zu tun?



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Das war ironisch gemeint, ja. Im Prinzip ist es auch scheißegal was ich kenne und was ich nicht kenne, aber hör endlich damit auf alles Neue zu verteufeln.



Wo tue ich das? Bitte um Zitat und Begründung.



> Das kann doch nicht sein, dass sowas nur mir hier auffällt. Du findest neue Musik (überwiegend) scheiße,



Deshalb höre ich auch derzeit nach wie vor wie so oft hier propagiert "Comeback Kid". Deren "Symptoms & Cures" ist von 2010.



> neue Filme und neue Technik ist auch nicht mehr das was es mal war.



Du hast aber mitbekommen, daß meine Lieblingsfilme immerhin von mindestens 2000 sind? Abgesehen von "Fight Club", der total und absolut "uralt" ist...



> Vielleicht fixiere ich mich da bei dir auch eher drauf weil ich oft absolut negative Wörter höre. Lass doch den Leuten ihr Ding, ich find alte Musik zum Kotzen und auch alte Filme aber ich sag das nicht jeden Tag. Jedem Tierchen sein Plaisierchen und so.



Ich dachte, es geht hier um Meinungsaustausch und so. Tut mir leid, daß ich im Gegensatz zu Dir tatsächlich sowas wie einen "filmgebildeten Background" habe. Wenn Dir ein "Find ich toll" oder "Find ich Scheisse" als Diskussionsgrundlage reicht, ist das mit Sicherheit Dein Ding - nicht meines. Ich bevorzuge dann die absolut freundliche Auseinandersetzung, warum jemandem ein Film oder gar einzelne Szenen nicht gefallen haben - das buche ich als "Mehrwert"; darüber kann ich mich mit realen Leuten auseinandersetzen und sogar Freundschaften knüpfen, was mir ein "find ich toll" oder "find ich scheisse" eben nicht bietet!

Aber tut mir leid, Dich in Deinem Dornröschenschlaf gestört zu haben. Soll nicht wieder vorkommen!

Um das klarzustellen: Ja, ich finde, Hitchcock und Bava sind die besten Regisseure der Neuzeit nach Chaplin, Griffith und Eisenstein. Darüber kann man sich mit mir stundenlang unterhalten, weil ich Film einfach *liebe* (welcher Kunstliebhaber würde nicht mit mir übereinstimmen, daß ein Medium, welches Musik, Schrift, Fotografie und mehr in Vollendung in einer einzelnen Einstellung vereinen kann?).

Film ist eben für mich eine ganze Menge mehr als der Auftakt zu einer Party-Nacht; es ist jene Kunstform, von der ich und deren Macher besessen bin. Ich mag gutgemachtes Popkorn-Kino wie "Die Hard", "Man on Fire" oder gerade "The Raid" genauso wie Ausnahmeproduktionen wie "Alphaville", "Brazil" oder "Avalon". 

Wenn ich da "arrogant" herüberkomme, ist das nicht mein Problem - fragt doch einfach nach, wie ich das meine. Eventuell bekommt ihr Tipps in Sachen Filmen, die euren Horizont sprengen!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Äh, was hat die übliche Frage, welche 3 Filme man auf eine einsame Insel mitnehme, mit diesen Sachen zu tun?


Die übliche Frage lautet: Welche drei Dinge würdest Du auf eine einsame Insel mitnehmen? Die oben Genannte macht aus logischer Sicht schon keinen Sinn, um nicht zu sagen, dass sie einfach nur unintelligent ist.


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Die übliche Frage lautet: Welche drei Dinge würdest Du auf eine einsame Insel mitnehmen? Die oben Genannte macht aus logischer Sicht schon keinen Sinn, um nicht zu sagen, dass sie einfach nur unintelligent ist.



Ja, hast recht - ging dann immer von der Frage aus, welche drei Filme wir Filmfreaks auf eine Insel mitnehmen würden. 

Welche 5 wären es bei Dir, wenn vorrausgesetzt würde, daß Du jeden Samstag und Sonntag mindestens zwei dieser Filme sehen würdest?


Bei mir ohne Reihenfolge:

Lawrence of Arabia
Mad Max 2
Empire strikes back
Fanfan et Alexandre

5. spontan:

Last Boy Scout

Sag an !


----------



## orkman (8. September 2012)

google nexus7 16 gb 
4 neue jeans 
neue schuhe


----------



## Shaxul (8. September 2012)

Ganz fix zu "I Am Legend": Großartige Literaturvorlage, leider ist die Verfilmung mit Will Smith nur ein unterdurchschnittlicher 08/15-Zombiestreifen. Eine der wichtigsten Szenen im Roman (nämlich das Ende) fehlt im Film komplett bzw. wurde komplett umgeschrieben, womit auch der geniale "doppelte Boden" (wenn man's so nennen kann) wegfällt. Schade drum, wäre viel mehr dringewesen. 

Zu "Die Insel": Michael Bay hat Regie geführt.


----------



## LiangZhou (10. September 2012)

Blurays:

-Law Abiding Citizen
-27 Dresses (Schwester)




WHAT das Billy Talent Album ist da?
hätte ich nicht noch neu den Muskelkater der Verdammnis vom örtlichen 24h Lauf würd ich sofort innen Laden rennen T_T




@Joker

Kann man Walhalla Rising empfehlen?



&#8364;:

Ich mag sowohl I am Legend als auch Die Insel, fuck me right?


----------



## Wynn (10. September 2012)

walhalla rising ist mehr ein kunstfilm mit teilweise kurzen action szenen 

hatte mir damals mehr erhofft als ich die bluray für 5 euro bei saturn beim wühltisch fand ^^

du brauchst viel ruhe und gedult und wenn du nichts dagegen hast das die 70% des films schweigen kannste ihn dir holen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und was ist das alles? Ein esotherisches Metronom?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2012)

Ähm.. ein Gitarrenständer und Plecks zum Spielen der Gitarre ?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (10. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wuhuu!


----------



## Davatar (10. September 2012)

Tatsächlich ein Gitarrenständer...sowas kannt ich bisher gar nicht ^^

Ahja und die Plecks machen in dem Kontext natürlich Sinn  Sah für mich halt echt aus wie ne Dose mit magischen Steinen oder sowas


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und was ist das alles? Ein esotherisches Metronom?


----------



## Wynn (10. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und was ist das alles? Ein esotherisches Metronom?



das ist ein halter für porzellan sammelteller 

und die plastik chips entweder für poker oder sonstwas ^^ XD

@hitori

was machste im winter wenn es draussen friert ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2012)

Das isn normaler Gitarrenständer, gibt es in verschiedenen Formen. Wat is da nu so lustig dran ?


----------



## Fremder123 (10. September 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Wuhuu!


Werd diese Mode mit dem "gepiercten Metall-Leberfleck" nie nachvollziehen. Bin ja generell aufgeschlossen was Tattoo und Piercing angeht (hab ja selbst so Zeug), aber das hab ich bisher noch nie verstehen können. Zumal der Gesichtsteil auf dem Foto ansonsten ja recht nett aussieht. Also seid doch einfach froh wenn da kein Makel ist anstatt euch noch sowas absichtlich zu verpassen.  Naja, über Geschmack lässt sich halt vortrefflich streiten.


----------



## Konov (10. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Werd diese Mode mit dem "gepiercten Metall-Leberfleck" nie nachvollziehen. Bin ja generell aufgeschlossen was Tattoo und Piercing angeht (hab ja selbst so Zeug), aber das hab ich bisher noch nie verstehen können. Zumal der Gesichtsteil auf dem Foto ansonsten ja recht nett aussieht. Also seid doch einfach froh wenn da kein Makel ist anstatt euch noch sowas absichtlich zu verpassen.  Naja, über Geschmack lässt sich halt vortrefflich streiten.



Kann ich auch nicht verstehen, teilweise ist es wie die Arschgeweih-Seuche der 90er

Warum können die meisten Frauen nicht mal auf natürliche Schönheit setzen? Weil sie sich in die Hose scheißen dass andere besser aussehen 


edit: Bevor das jetzt jemand falsch versteht: Das Ding finde ich trotzdem noch ok @Hitotsu


----------



## Wynn (10. September 2012)

jetzt vertriebt nicht die letzte aktive echte frau aus den smalltalk


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2012)

Ich finds cool. Meine Freundin hat auch eins und das sieht auch nicht unnatürlich aus...

Mir ist sowas 1000x lieber als ne 10 Meter-Schicht Schminke im Gesicht... (und selbst dann, solange es einem gefällt).


----------



## Saji (10. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> @hitori
> 
> was machste im winter wenn es draussen friert ?






Wrynn schrieb:


> jetzt vertriebt nicht die letzte aktive echte frau aus den smalltalk




Enteiser-Spray wäre eine Möglichkeit. Für einen Eiskratzer ist die Fläche wohl deutlich zu klein.

Aber sonst... sieht schon schick aus. Nix für mich persönlich, aber an Frauen sehe ich sowas recht gerne. Besser als ein Arschgeweih, oder 10Kg Metall in den Ohren.


----------



## Wynn (10. September 2012)

jo tattoos und body modifications haben was sind halt nur teilweise nicht so anerkannt ^^

hatte ja mal foto tread zu dem thema gesehen bei nem endzeit browsergame piercings und tattos und plugs sind ja noch harmlos - es gibt teilweise leute die lassen sich ringe implantieren und dann daran hochziehen oder die lippen zunähen 


axxo habe neu 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat jemand bei gamestar verschenkt als steam key


----------



## Davatar (10. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> body modifications


Heute gibts echt für alles ne englische Bezeichnung, dies viel cooler klingen lässt, als es eigentlich ist :joker:
Ich find die kleinen Mini-Pünktchen jetzt auch nicht so das Wahre, aber wems gefällt solls ruhig tragen...aber wirklich schlimm sind eigentlich nur diese Kuh-Nasenringe und diese Loch-Dinger in den Ohren, wo man durch die Löcher im Ring durchschauen kann. Ich weiss nicht warum, aber die Leute die sowas tragen sehn nicht nur wegen diesen Dingern bescheuert aus, sondern auch sonst irgendwie. Ich weiss nicht, ob man grundsätzlich von Körperschmuck auf den IQ einer Person deuten kann, aber grad bei diesen Kuh-Ringen siehts mir echt danach aus


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> jetzt vertriebt nicht die letzte aktive echte frau aus den smalltalk



Tja, manche können mit Kritik eben nicht umgehen und verziehen sich dann wortlos für immer


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2012)

Sie sehen für DICH bescheuert aus. Und über das Aussehen auf die Intelligenz zu urteilen ist totaler Bullshit.


----------



## Wynn (10. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Heute gibts echt für alles ne englische Bezeichnung, dies viel cooler klingen lässt, als es eigentlich ist :joker:



körperveränderung hört sich komisch an ^^

oder wenn man sagt ich trage eine durchstechung statt piercing und für tattoo gibts halt keine übersetzung ^^


----------



## Davatar (10. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sie sehen für DICH bescheuert aus. Und über das Aussehen auf die Intelligenz zu urteilen ist totaler Bullshit.


War nicht einfach nur Aussehen, war Kuh-Ring kombiniert mit Aussehen und persönlicher Einschätzung durch Unterhaltung mit ihm/ihr, wodurch ich letztlich auf die Intelligenz schloss. Ich gebe zu, die vier Referenzfälle die ich bisher getroffen hab waren nicht sonderlich viel, aber da es glücklicherweise nicht so viele Leute gibt, die sowas tragen schliesse ich gerne von diesen vieren auf die "Masse".


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2012)

Muss jeder für sich selbst wissen, vielleicht bin da einfach auch nur zu pädagogisch gepolt zur Zeit, um so zu denken... ^^ 

So mal was zum Thema:

Hab nen neuen Avatar


----------



## Saji (10. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hab nen neuen Avatar



Oppan Gangnam Style Cat? Sehr geil. 

Ich habe neue: zwei Beutel Heu für's Meerschweinchen. Ich glaube fast die raucht das Zeug heimlich.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (10. September 2012)

Äh, nur mal so: Da kommt in 3 Wochen (wenn es abgeheilt ist) ein Ring durch.
Und wenn es draußen friert, passiert da auch nichts. Vorstellungen haben die Leute...

Oh, und einen gepiercten Metall-Leberfleck soll das auch nicht darstellen. Es ist aber nu einmal so, dass man zunächst einen Stecker eingesetzt bekommt, damit der Stichkanal gerade verheilt.


----------



## Saji (10. September 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Äh, nur mal so: Da kommt in 3 Wochen (wenn es abgeheilt ist) ein Ring durch.
> Und wenn es draußen friert, passiert da auch nichts. Vorstellungen haben die Leute...
> 
> Oh, und einen gepiercten Metall-Leberfleck soll das auch nicht darstellen. Es ist aber nu einmal so, dass man zunächst einen Stecker eingesetzt bekommt, damit der Stichkanal gerade verheilt.



Oh, ein Ring. Auch sehr schick. Davon brauchen wir dann auch ein Bild.  Aber ich glaube fast das dir der Stab mit der Kugel besser stehen würde.


----------



## Fremder123 (10. September 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Äh, nur mal so: Da kommt in 3 Wochen (wenn es abgeheilt ist) ein Ring durch.
> Es ist aber nu einmal so, dass man zunächst einen Stecker eingesetzt bekommt, damit der Stichkanal gerade verheilt.


Gut zu wissen. Hattest Du aber oben nicht erwähnt, da wirst Du verzeihen wenn man falsche Schlüsse zieht. 

Und solang Du nicht irgendwann aussiehst wie der Kamerad hier ist ja auch alles gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. September 2012)

o_O Dass der überhaupt noch was essen kann :O


----------



## Saji (10. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> o_O Dass der überhaupt noch was essen kann :O



Der Mann hat sogar eine Arbeit!


----------



## Davatar (10. September 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Der Mann hat sogar eine Arbeit!


Was hat das Eine mit dem andern zu tun? Ich mein wenn der in nen Apfel beisst, reissts dem doch das ganze Metall aus den Lippen...


----------



## HitotsuSatori (10. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen. Hattest Du aber oben nicht erwähnt, da wirst Du verzeihen wenn man falsche Schlüsse zieht.
> 
> Und solang Du nicht irgendwann aussiehst wie der Kamerad hier ist ja auch alles gut.



Waah, nein! >.< Bei dem einen wird's bei mir bleiben.


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2012)

Macht mal nicht so abartiges Offtopic *g*
Was neues: S*w II (XBOX360) - verlink ich aber net.


----------



## Wynn (10. September 2012)

Zam nächste woche wenn er *** 2 am wochende durchgespielt hat via rundmail bzw telefonanlage 

ich möchte ein spiel mit euch spielen alle türen auch die notausgänge sind versperrt und nur die interne kommunikation funktioniert noch


----------



## Doofkatze (10. September 2012)

Ziemlich beste Freunde DVD



fehlt noch The Avengers :>


----------



## Wynn (10. September 2012)

welcher leider anders als die kinoversion geschnitten ist


----------



## Königmarcus (10. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> welcher leider anders als die kinoversion geschnitten ist



Wenn du damit Avengers meinst.. dann : bitte nicht schon wieder...

Wie einen die Leute aufregen können, die wegen 2 Sekunden geschnittener Version den Film schon fast ignorieren wollen... -.-'


----------



## Wynn (10. September 2012)

ich bin halt so jemand der han shot first und indy 4 wegen aliens nicht so gut fand 

und okay bei avengers mags digital nachbearbeitet sein aber ich bin eh kein fan der usk und fsk weil sie alles kaputt macht


----------



## Konov (10. September 2012)

The Avengers ist so ziemlich der schrottigste Film seit langem find ich... nach ner 3/4 Stunde hab ich aufgehört zu schauen 

Selbst Men in Black 3 war lustiger, hab den wenigstens zuende geguckt, obwohl der insgesamt auch ziemlich mies war.


----------



## painschkes (10. September 2012)

_Komischen Filmgeschmack du hast._


----------



## JokerofDarkness (10. September 2012)

> WHAT das Billy Talent Album ist da?
> hätte ich nicht noch neu den Muskelkater der Verdammnis vom örtlichen 24h Lauf würd ich sofort innen Laden rennen T_T


Scheiß auf Muskelkater und Renn los - ist einfach nur geil.



> Kann man Walhalla Rising empfehlen?


Mir hat einmal sehen gereicht und verkaufe die Scheibe gleich wieder.


----------



## Magogan (10. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich finds cool. Meine Freundin hat auch eins und das sieht auch nicht unnatürlich aus...


Haha, das ist auch sehr natürlich, so ein Piercing. Mein Fernseher sieht auch natürlich aus, den hab ich sogar vom Fernsehbaum eigenhändig gepflückt 

Hab meinen ersten Gegenstand bei eBay verkauft ... Und jetzt? Morgen losschicken? Weil morgen muss ich eh einkaufen, dann kann ich auch gleich noch zur Post ... Aber Geld ist noch nicht da ... Kann aber auch nicht nach unter 1 Tag


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Haha, das ist auch sehr natürlich, so ein Piercing. Mein Fernseher sieht auch natürlich aus, den hab ich sogar vom Fernsehbaum eigenhändig gepflückt



Das was du nimmst, will ich auch ...   Ich meinte, dass ein (!) Piercing einen nicht sofort unnatürlich aussehen lässt. Wenn du dir das Gesicht voll tackern lässt, ist das was anderes. 

Pflücke du mal weiter ..

B2T: Neues Profilpic


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. September 2012)

Sorry, wenns weiter OTet aber das... ist blödsinn... ein Piercing sticht genauso unnatürlich heraus wie eine Brille oder ein Messer in der Schädeldecke und bevor irgendwer wieder irgendwas missversteht, Unnatürlich heißt nicht sofort schlecht aber irgendwas machst du beim Augen benutzten scheinbar falsch...




Back to OT:

Ich hab endlich eine neue Lösung für die Grafikprobleme bei Star Trek Klingon Academy!

Es läuft flüssig und ohne Grafikaussetzer


----------



## HitotsuSatori (10. September 2012)

Ich wollte eigentlich keine große Diskussion lostreten... >.>

was ich neu hab: ein wieder funktionierendes, weil selbst mit Isolierband geklebtes USB-Kabel (nachdem der Hund es durchbiss)


----------



## Saji (11. September 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich keine große Diskussion lostreten... >.>



Willkommen auf buffed.


----------



## xynlovesit (11. September 2012)

So, auch bei mir hat sich einiges getan, ich fang mal an




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Link

Netgear 600Wlan Stick, super Verbindung, kann ich wirklich nur jedem empfehlen, der auch seine Kabel-Verbindungen ueber Wlan haben moechte, genau die selbe Leistung wie mit Kabel! Hammer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch ein Bluetooth 2.1. USB Adapter, ein VGA Kabel (ja so etwas gibt es noch!), neuer Drucker




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch eine Magic Trackpad




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls alles noch gut klappt, bekomm ich ein 55 Zoll LED Fernseher noch dazu.


----------



## Ianitor09 (11. September 2012)

Nach Jahren hab ich auch mal was neues.
Intel i5 3570k, Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Palit GeForce GTX 680 Jetstream 4096MB RAM, 16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR 3 Ram, BeQuiet Straight Power E9 580W, Seagate Barracuda 1TB HDD, Samsung 830 Series 128GB SSD, Bitfenix Raider Tower, LG Blueray Laufwerk

Und das Highlight:

beyerdynamic MMX 300
<3 so ein geiles Headset einfach super Qualität.

Fehlt in unmittelbarer Zukunft noch ne gescheite Soundkarte wie Asus Xonar Essence ST + Xonar H6 7.1 Erweiterungsmodul

MfG


----------



## Manowar (11. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Heute gibts echt für alles ne englische Bezeichnung, dies viel cooler klingen lässt, als es eigentlich ist :joker:
> Ich find die kleinen Mini-Pünktchen jetzt auch nicht so das Wahre, aber wems gefällt solls ruhig tragen...aber wirklich schlimm sind eigentlich nur diese Kuh-Nasenringe und diese Loch-Dinger in den Ohren, wo man durch die Löcher im Ring durchschauen kann. Ich weiss nicht warum, aber die Leute die sowas tragen sehn nicht nur wegen diesen Dingern bescheuert aus, sondern auch sonst irgendwie. Ich weiss nicht, ob man grundsätzlich von Körperschmuck auf den IQ einer Person deuten kann, aber grad bei diesen Kuh-Ringen siehts mir echt danach aus



Fandest du Deanne dumm? 

Das neueste bei mir:
Erinnerungen an Norwegen.
Einfach unglaublich, faszinierend und wunderschön..jetzt wo man auf der Arbeit sitzt, könnte man aber wieder das kotzen bekommen..


----------



## Davatar (11. September 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Fandest du Deanne dumm?


Deanne hatte doch keinen Kuh-Ring o_O



> Das neueste bei mir:
> Erinnerungen an Norwegen.
> Einfach unglaublich, faszinierend und wunderschön..jetzt wo man auf der Arbeit sitzt, könnte man aber wieder das kotzen bekommen..


Das kenn ich, so gehts mir auch


----------



## Magogan (11. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Kuh


Muh

Hab mal wieder ein neues Problem, diesmal tut mein Entstörfilter, der das Brummen rausfiltern sollte (steckte zwischen Wii/PS2/iPhone und Soundsystem), ebendieses noch verstärken ...


----------



## LiangZhou (11. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Deanne hatte doch keinen Kuh-Ring o_O
> 
> Das kenn ich, so gehts mir auch





Septum nennt man das^^



B2T:

Das Billy Talent Album bestellt^^


----------



## Murfy (11. September 2012)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Septum Kuhring nennt man das^^



*korrigiert


Heute habe ich endlich mal wieder ein wenig Zeit für WoW. 
Gamecard wartet in der Packstation auf mich und Feierabend... naja... der zieht sich noch dahin. :/

mfg


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> *korrigiert



ich habe eine neue studie von der gamestar die zum thema hier passt 



> Demnach wurden 63,3 Prozent der Teilnehmerinnen schonmal in Videospielen sexistisch beleidigt. Neben vulgären Wörten wie »cunt«, »bitch«, »slut« oder »whore« bezogen sich die Angriffe auch häufig auf das Gewicht oder das Aussehen.
> 
> 35 Prozent der Frauen haben auch schon temporär mit dem Spielen aufgehört, weil sie Opfer von verbalen Angriffen wurden. Bei den Männern waren es nur 11,7 Prozent. Immerhin 9,7 Prozent der befragten Teilnehmerinnen haben mit einem Spiel komplett aufgehört. Bei nur 2,6 Prozent der Männer war dies der Fall.



http://www.gamestar.de/news/branche/3004820/frauen_in_videospielen.html


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Von meiner Süßen gestern noch bekommen


----------



## xynlovesit (11. September 2012)

Warum steht da oben links "Tested" ?


----------



## Murfy (11. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich habe eine neue studie von der gamestar die zum thema hier passt
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gamestar....deospielen.html



Naja, da sieht man einfach nur wer zu empfindlich Leuten gegenüber reagiert. Ignorlisten ftw! 

mfg


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das sind die ersten Filme, bei denen ich die DVD durch BDs ersetze - aber auch nur, weil die DVDs extreme Abnutzungserscheinungen haben. *g*


----------



## schneemaus (11. September 2012)

Meinen festen Klinikplatz, morgen geht's los für 8-12 Wochen stationäre DBT. Wer wissen will, was das ist: google hilft :>
Außerdem seit 1. schon: Meine eigene Wohnung. Und eben noch ein paar Sachen, die dazugehören, die ich vorher nicht hatte, wie zwei Balkonstühle zum Beispiel.

Eigentlich wollt ich morgen ja hier reinschreiben, was ich so zum Geburtstag bekomme, wird dann wohl nix.

Auch wenn ich hier in letzter Zeit nicht groß aktiv geschrieben hab, hab ich doch viel mitgelesen und das Forum und ein paar Threads hier werd ich, glaub ich, sogar ein kleines bisschen vermissen 

Also, bis dann, ihr Lieben!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2012)

Viel Glück und alles Gute Schneemaus


----------



## Konov (11. September 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Meinen festen Klinikplatz, morgen geht's los für 8-12 Wochen stationäre DBT. Wer wissen will, was das ist: google hilft :>
> Außerdem seit 1. schon: Meine eigene Wohnung. Und eben noch ein paar Sachen, die dazugehören, die ich vorher nicht hatte, wie zwei Balkonstühle zum Beispiel.
> 
> Eigentlich wollt ich morgen ja hier reinschreiben, was ich so zum Geburtstag bekomme, wird dann wohl nix.
> ...



Alles Gute!


----------



## Legendary (11. September 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich keine große Diskussion lostreten... >.>


Wozu sollen Foren sonst gut sein, außer zu Diskussionen über verschiedene Themen? 





Manowar schrieb:


> Fandest du Deanne dumm?


Das Problem bei diesem Satz ist: Deanne ist einfach nur geil. ;D

EDIT: Ganz vergessen, was ich neu hab ist links


----------



## eMJay (11. September 2012)

Das hat jetzt aber echt lange gedauert bis dir der Nick geändert worden ist.



Legendary schrieb:


> Seit wann kann man sich hier bitte umbenennen? Oo Das hätte ich nämlich auch gerne, mein Nick ist uralt und scheiße.


----------



## Legendary (11. September 2012)

Hä? Ich hab gestern Abend ne Mail rausgeschickt und ca. 2 Stunden später hieß ich schon anders.


----------



## eMJay (11. September 2012)

Hab noch was rein editiert oben.


So und ich hab wieder ein sauberes Auto... nach dem Gewitter eben  
.
.
.
. 
oder es ist noch dreckiger....


----------



## Legendary (11. September 2012)

Axo...ja irgendwie wollte ich dann gleich doch nicht. Gestern hab ich mich aber endlich dazu entschlossen.


----------



## Saji (11. September 2012)

Hnnngh! Fast vergessen, hab ja Armored Kill für BF3. Nur keinen der es mit mir spielen würde. Mein BF3 Clan spielt jetzt nämlich DayZ. >_>


----------



## Reflox (12. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit Neongrüner Aufschrift, welches heute endlich mit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gekommen ist! Abgehn!


----------



## MasterXoX (12. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Hä? Ich hab gestern Abend ne Mail rausgeschickt und ca. 2 Stunden später hieß ich schon anders.



Wer warst du denn vorher?


----------



## Konov (12. September 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wer warst du denn vorher?



ÄÖRavenation oder so ähnlich 

Den alten konnte sich eh keiner merken! ^^


----------



## Legendary (12. September 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation ihr Mongos. 

Sagt mal...ich war doch jeden Tag frech und unverschämt und dann können sich manche nicht mal meinen Namen merken...traurige Welt.


----------



## Reflox (12. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> AÖ-Ravenation ihr Mongos.
> 
> Sagt mal...ich war doch jeden Tag frech und unverschämt und dann können sich manche nicht mal meinen Namen merken...traurige Welt.



Ich werde deinen nie vergessen Schatz


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (12. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich werde deinen nie vergessen Schatz



Ooooh...I love ya.


----------



## Alux (12. September 2012)

Heute endlich mal wieder in eine Trafik geschafft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Außerdem ein paar Ideen was ich mir demnächst vorbestellen werde


----------



## orkman (13. September 2012)

ne tasche für mein nexus7 und ein elsevier pharmakologie buch


----------



## LiangZhou (13. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BRs:

-Drive
-Inception
-Transformers 3
-Departed
-Full Metal Jacket
-Vom Winde verweht (DVD)



-Guano Apes Best of & Lost Tapes
-Billy Talent Dead Silence


----------



## Konov (13. September 2012)

Warum hast du die Preise geschwärzt?

Vom Laster gefallen? ^^


btw: DRIVE BEST MOVIE EVERR


----------



## painschkes (13. September 2012)

_Da bevorzuge ich lieber "Full Metal Jacket" oder "Departed - Unter Feinden".. ;-)_


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. September 2012)

Heute in der Mittagspause Premieren Ticket im T-Punkt für das 5er gelöst.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Warum hast du die Preise geschwärzt?
> 
> Vom Laster gefallen? ^^
> 
> ...




Ich weiß es nicht, in dem Moment ging in meinem Kopf ungefähr der Gedanke: "Man fragt nicht einfach wieviel etwas kostet. Oder? Egal ich machs einfach bevor ich unhöflich bin ausversehen"


----------



## Schrottinator (14. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> btw: DRIVE BEST MOVIE EVERR



Nein, bester Film des Jahres, steht doch extra drauf!


----------



## Konov (14. September 2012)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Nein, bester Film des Jahres, steht doch extra drauf!



Na gut das reicht mir auch ^^ verdientermaßen auf jedenfall


----------



## Littlecool (14. September 2012)

Vertragsverlängerung mit dem neuen iPhone gemacht


----------



## NoHeroIn (15. September 2012)

3 DVDs für je 1,99€ und ne Maus.

[attachment=12923:dvdssept2012.JPG]


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[url="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004VCGNJ0/"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[url="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007SVEUK0/"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[url="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0069ZW3I2/"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url][/url][/url]
.. und nen föhn .. *g*


----------



## H2OTest (15. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> .. und nen föhn .. *g*



den von Aldi für 12,90€ ?


----------



## Alux (15. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> .. und nen föhn .. *g*



Glaub ich net


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> .. und nen föhn .. *g*



mit oder ohne lockenaufsatz ?

es ist ja sehr schwer normale föns noch zu bekommen irgendwie sind alle föns mehr für die frauen gebaut ^^


----------



## ZAM (15. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> mit oder ohne lockenaufsatz ?
> 
> es ist ja sehr schwer normale föns noch zu bekommen irgendwie sind alle föns mehr für die frauen gebaut ^^



Hauptsache es bläst trocken ... HAHAHA.
So ich bin dann mal im Feierabend - Nacht. 

Und Finger weg vom Offtopic.


----------



## painschkes (15. September 2012)

_Bloodsport...gute Wahl! :-)_


----------



## EspCap (15. September 2012)

Einen o2-Vertrag. Ob der von Dauer ist, hängt davon ab ob die am Montag eine kostenlose Nano-SIM rausrücken.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. September 2012)

@über mir fürs Iphone5 mh?

Bei mir hat sich in den letzten Wochen einiges gestaut:
-Tattoo auf Handknöcheln und Handrücken
-5 System of a Down Cds
-4 Limp Bizkit Cds
-3 Neurotic Fish CD
-Die Blutlinie Hörbuch
-Bald ne neue Wohnung!
-Neuen WoW Account
-Igraine Ohnefurcht Hörbuch ( hab das als Kind sooo geliebt und die Musik da ist echt schön...)

Joa!


----------



## LiangZhou (16. September 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> -Tattoo auf Handknöcheln und Handrücken




Fotooos!


B2T:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und Drive ist btw einer meiner neuen Lieblingsfilme ;DD


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. September 2012)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Fotooos!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber halt noch leicht geschwollen, hab mich heute Mittag Pieksen lassen 

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuund an die denen es mal wieder nicht passt, haltet die Klappe :>


----------



## LiangZhou (16. September 2012)

Buchstaben sagen mir nicht zu aber das Handrückentattoo ist top!


----------



## Saji (16. September 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuund an die denen es mal wieder nicht passt, haltet die Klappe :>



Da dein Berufswunsch sicherlich weder Einzelhandels- oder Bankkaufmann noch Beamter sein wird, gar kein Problem.  Sieht cool aus, wäre aber nichts für mich.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. September 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Da dein Berufswunsch sicherlich weder Einzelhandels- oder Bankkaufmann noch Beamter sein wird, gar kein Problem.  Sieht cool aus, wäre aber nichts für mich.


Bin MTAL, da ist es latte.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (16. September 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuund an die denen es mal wieder nicht passt, haltet die Klappe :>


Mir ist das völlig Latte, ich finde es nur extrem kurzsichtig, sich an nicht abdeckbaren Stellen tätowieren zu lassen.


----------



## Konov (16. September 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Mir ist das völlig Latte, ich finde es nur extrem kurzsichtig, sich an nicht abdeckbaren Stellen tätowieren zu lassen.



Wieso, er kann doch Bikerhandschuhe tragen


----------



## tonygt (16. September 2012)

Eigenen Guild Wars 2 Stream


----------



## H2OTest (16. September 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Eigenen Guild Wars 2 Stream



gut, verlink n jpeg, seit wann kann man damit streamen?


----------



## tonygt (16. September 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> gut, verlink n jpeg, seit wann kann man damit streamen?



GUckst du Signatur 
Und hier der richtige Link


----------



## Olliruh (16. September 2012)

alter dieser smiley geht mir so unnormal auf die eier


----------



## Konov (16. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> alter dieser smiley geht mir so unnormal auf die eier


----------



## JokerofDarkness (16. September 2012)




----------



## Wynn (16. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> alter dieser smiley geht mir so unnormal auf die eier



vieleicht solltest du mit deinem Urologen darüber reden


----------



## ZAM (17. September 2012)

Offtopic 


Neue Simkarte fürs kommende Eiföhn - nein, nicht das 5er .. 4s reicht mir, gabs nach Bestandskundennerverei  und anschließender Kündigung wie von Zauberhand für nen Apfel und ein Ei mit günstigem Vertrag.


----------



## Wynn (17. September 2012)

grippalen infekt mit lunge,lympdrüse, hitze/kälte, gelenkschmerzen, kieferschmerzen, kreislaufprobleme/müdigkeit + magen unpässlich habe ich neu


----------



## xynlovesit (17. September 2012)

Der ZAM kriegt ein iPhone? Ich glaub's ja nicht. Weiss oder Schwarz?


----------



## Heynrich (17. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Offtopic
> 
> 
> Neue Simkarte fürs kommende Eiföhn - nein, nicht das 5er .. 4s reicht mir, gabs nach Bestandskundennerverei  und anschließender Kündigung wie von Zauberhand für nen Apfel und ein Ei mit günstigem Vertrag.





Gradezu ironisch .... Apfelprodukt gegen Apfel (und Ei) tauschen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2012)

Ne Hepatitis A und ne Tetanus Impfung ..


----------



## Y S L (17. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (17. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Neue Simkarte fürs kommende Eiföhn - nein, nicht das 5er .. 4s reicht mir, gabs nach Bestandskundennerverei  und anschließender Kündigung wie von Zauberhand für nen Apfel und ein Ei mit günstigem Vertrag.



WARUM NUR!!?!!

@Topic: langsam aufkommender Arbeitswille


----------



## EspCap (17. September 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> @über mir fürs Iphone5 mh?



Ja. Mittlerweile hat mir o2 auch aus "Kulanz" die Nano-SIM kostenlos geschickt. Ist zwar nicht wirklich Kulanz, wenn ich sie schon von Anfang an hätte haben sollten, aber ich will mich jetzt nicht weiter beschweren. Zum Glück habe ich einen Vertrag ohne Mindestlaufzeit.


----------



## ZAM (17. September 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> WARUM NUR!!?!!



Steht doch da. S3 hätte mehr gekostet, außerdem ist mir das zu unhandlich, hat ja bald Tablet-Ausmaße  .. Mit Windowsphones könnt ihr mich jagen und Android ist mir zuviel Kompatibelitätsgefriggel - wenn ich das schon angeboten bekomme, warum also net. Btw: Schwarz


----------



## Gutgore (17. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Steht doch da. S3 hätte mehr gekostet, außerdem ist mir das zu unhandlich, hat ja bald Tablet-Ausmaße  .. Mit Windowsphones könnt ihr mich jagen und Android ist mir zuviel Kompatibelitätsgefriggel - wenn ich das schon angeboten bekomme , warum also net. Btw: Schwarz




genau deswegen hab ich seit jahren iphone.. aber das will ja keiner verstehen ...


----------



## orkman (18. September 2012)

neue buecher fuer die uni , von den professoren mit liebe geschrieben und von uns mit hass gelernt 
wifi endlich in der wohnung installiert
neue ebooks:
cthulhu band 1 und 2 von lovecraft
escape from camp 14
winter der welt ken follet
glück kommt selten allein... von Dr. Hirschhausen


----------



## Alux (18. September 2012)

Gutgore schrieb:


> genau deswegen hab ich seit jahren iphone.. aber das will ja keiner verstehen ...



Trotzdem kann ich mich mit Apple nicht anfreunden ^^

Außerdem versuch mal auf so nem kleinen Apple Gerät Zeitung zu lesen geht auf Nexus S3 und co wesentlich besser

Und bevor OFf Topic mimimi kommt: Hab Black Mesa heut runtergezogen


----------



## Gutgore (18. September 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann ich mich mit Apple nicht anfreunden ^^
> 
> Außerdem versuch mal auf so nem kleinen Apple Gerät Zeitung zu lesen geht auf Nexus S3 und co wesentlich besser
> 
> Und bevor OFf Topic mimimi kommt: Hab Black Mesa heut runtergezogen



Ne zeitung bevorzuge ich immernoch als papier  da brauch ich kein handy oder tablet für , aber das muss ja jeder selbst wissen. fertig

Ich hab neu: Rechnungen ohne ende... oh man >.>

Ahja und nen Golf 4 hab ich auch seit Freitag


----------



## Magogan (18. September 2012)

Wenn das Geld für ein Auto da war, dürften dich die Rechnungen nicht allzu sehr finanziell belasten


----------



## Perkone (19. September 2012)

Zwei neue Aluminiumpfeile mit Stahlkopf für meine Armbrust.
Und, nachdem ich den das Teil hier schon gesehn hab weil es sich n User gekauft hat und ich sowieso n Neuen brauchte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Extrem krasses Teil, soooo viele Fächer und bequem zu tragen 

Edit: Haben wir Piratenwoche weil vor meinem Nick was steht xD ?


----------



## Schrottinator (19. September 2012)

Tag, nicht Woche


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. September 2012)

Perkone schrieb:


> Zwei neue Aluminiumpfeile mit Stahlkopf für meine Armbrust.
> Und, nachdem ich den das Teil hier schon gesehn hab weil es sich n User gekauft hat und ich sowieso n Neuen brauchte:
> 
> 
> ...


Das Teil ist Geil was? Ich Bring da alles rein sind locker 10 Kilo was ich mir mir rumschleppe merke aber nix davon.. :=)


----------



## eMJay (19. September 2012)

Samsung SSD 830


----------



## EspCap (19. September 2012)

Eine NanoSIM. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (19. September 2012)

omg was machste wenn die mal fallen löst ? die findest ja nie wieder ^^


----------



## EspCap (19. September 2012)

Deswegen lässt man sie im Telefon


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. September 2012)

Beim Iphone 5s braucht man dann ne Lupe und ne Ruhig Hand von einem Uhrmacher.


----------



## Legendary (19. September 2012)

Vor allem ist das Iphone5 ja auch so verbaut, dass es zwingend eine Nano Sim braucht wenn mein S3 mit einer Mikro Sim auskommt.


----------



## EspCap (19. September 2012)

Das hat schon seinen Sinn. Das Ding ist bis zum letzten Kubiknanometer voll. Ein kleineres SIM-Format spart ganz erheblich Platz im Gerät.


----------



## Legendary (19. September 2012)

Ich glaube eher, dass sich Apple wieder einmal gegen jegliche Standards in der Mobilfunkindustrie richtet und etwas außergewöhnliches braucht. Wie gesagt hat das S3 auch eine Ecke Technik inne (auch mehr als das kommende Iphone, ich erinnere nur an NFC) und sogar neben Mikro Sim noch Platz für einen MicroSD Karten Slot.


----------



## EspCap (19. September 2012)

Das Ding ist auch ein kleines bisschen größer? 
NFC bringt hierzulande leider noch gar nichts. Was ich schade finde. Würde Apple das mal implementieren, wäre das sicherlich ein guter Boost für die Technik. Man wird sehen.


----------



## Legendary (19. September 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das Ding ist auch ein kleines bisschen größer?



Wusste, dass dieses Argument kommt. 


Der Akku ist auch größer, das "Mainboard", das Verhältnis bleibt somit fast gleich. Ich meine trotzdem, dass eine Mikro Sim auch gepasst hätte wenn es Apple gewollt hätte. Du weißt selbst, dass sie sich sehr gerne gegen etablierte Standards stellen (Flash, NFC, USB, Bluetooth von Apple auf andere Geräte usw.)

Ja schade, dass NFC noch nicht wirklich verbreitet ist. Bin aber froh es zu haben, wird sicherlich noch nützlich werden. Spätestens wenn man damit wirklich im Supermarkt bezahlen kann hat sichs gelohnt. Ich finde Passbook eher schlecht gewählt weil es ja wie oben erwähnt kein Standard ist, den alle Smartphones beherrschen. 

Bin mal auf das iPad mini gespannt, wenn das Steve wüsste würde er sich im Grab umdrehen. Er hatte selbst mehrfach gesagt, dass ein Tablet für ihn nicht so klein sein darf.


----------



## EspCap (19. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Wusste, dass dieses Argument kommt.



Weil es stimmt 


Mag sein, dass Apple auch eine Micro-SIM hätte unterbringen können. Aber den Platz kann man auch für einen minimal größeren Akku verwenden. 
Klar will Apple auch ein wenig aus der Reihe schlagen und versuchen, neue Standards zu etablieren. Bei Flash hat das ja ganz gut geklappt und mittlerweile hat auch Adobe eingesehen, dass das nichts wird. 

Zum iPad Mini: Ich glaube immer noch nicht, dass das kommt. Das WSJ berichtet das seit dem Release des ersten iPads jedes Jahr und lag bisher auch daneben.


----------



## bkeleanor (20. September 2012)

die sim karte interessiert mich nun wirklich nicht...beim iphone 4 mit der mini sim hat mir das auch schon der verkäufer im laden eingebaut gratis.
seither habe ich die karte nicht mehr gesehen...ist jetzt 2 jahre her.

noch 8 tage...dann geh ich mir das iphone 5 mal schauen. kaufen wohl auch, da ich ja eh ein neues handy wegen vertragsverlängerung bekomme.


----------



## sympathisant (20. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ja schade, dass NFC noch nicht wirklich verbreitet ist. Bin aber froh es zu haben, wird sicherlich noch nützlich werden. Spätestens wenn man damit wirklich im Supermarkt bezahlen kann hat sichs gelohnt.



es gibt echt leute, die das verwenden wollen???

soweit ich weiss, musst du das aufladen um es zu verwenden ... um zu bezahlen musst du nun dein handy irgendwo hinhalten. du kriegst keine belege über die abbuchung sondern das geld wird immer weniger, je öfter du es einsetzt?!

was hindert den typen der hinter dir in der schlange steht eigentlich auch n entsprechendes modul dabeizuhaben und dir mal eben 70 euro abzubuchen? du weisst nicht wer, wann und wieso ... oder?


----------



## EspCap (20. September 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss, musst du das aufladen um es zu verwenden ... um zu bezahlen musst du nun dein handy irgendwo hinhalten. du kriegst keine belege über die abbuchung sondern das geld wird immer weniger, je öfter du es einsetzt?!



Das verwechselst du mit "GeldKarte", dem System mit dem man Geld direkt auf den Chip der EC-Karte aufladen kann. Über NFC kann man theoretisch via PayPal/Google Wallet oder sonst was bezahlen, es werden nur die Zahlungsdaten via NFC übertragen. 

Ich nehme auch mal stark an, dass man eine NFC-Zahlung noch mal bestätigen muss.


----------



## Littlecool (20. September 2012)

Nano SIM und Versandbestätigung für mein iPhone 5  (Ohne Premieren Ticket)


----------



## Fremder123 (20. September 2012)

Panasonic DY-WL 5 WLAN.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Direkt an den Blue Ray Player gesteckt, nun kann ich sowohl youtube bequem auf der Couch schauen als auch Filme a la Maxdome bestellen. Eigentlich unnötig wie soviel Technik-Gadgets, aber da der Player nun mal WLAN-ready war...^^


----------



## bkeleanor (20. September 2012)

Mein Fernseher kann direkt auf Youtube...aber was einfach fehlt ist eine ordentliche eingabemöglichkeit von text.
kommt man sich vor wie damals beim sms schreiben mit dem 3310.

die funktion wird also kaum gebraucht


----------



## Fremder123 (20. September 2012)

Ja die Eingabe mit der Fernbedienung nervt, hat was von Konsolenbedienung. Aber wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat geht das fix und das gemütliche Lümmeln auf der Couch bei My little Pony entschädigt für das sonstige Gedränge vorm PC in der Ecke.^^


----------



## Legendary (20. September 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> was hindert den typen der hinter dir in der schlange steht eigentlich auch n entsprechendes modul dabeizuhaben und dir mal eben 70 euro abzubuchen? du weisst nicht wer, wann und wieso ... oder?


Die NFC Technologie funktioniert mit wenigen cm Abstand, wie nah will mir der Typ dann hinter mir kommen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. September 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht wo du lebst, aber wenn es mal voll wird rückt einem egal wo oft mal wer sehr nah auf die Pelle... und es braucht ja nur einmal ein "stolpern" sein, mit anschließendem rührseeligen Entschuldigungen... eigentlich genau die selben Tricks wie beim normalen Taschendiebstahl...


----------



## bkeleanor (21. September 2012)

*NFC*
Habe eben den Wikipedia Artikel dazu gelesen und bin zum schluss gekommen, dass ich die Funktion sicher nicht verwenden werde.



*
*

*Kritik *
 NFC ist grundsätzlich abhängig von den Einstellungen der Handgeräte. Ein Schutz der Privatsphäre ist nur gegeben, wenn die Funktion generell deaktiviert ist. Allerdings funktioniert NFC nur aus sehr geringer Distanz, was die Möglichkeit eines Missbrauchs deutlich einschränkt. Es ist mit 1,5m großen Antennen (wie sie an Ein- und Ausgängen von Kaufhäusern üblich sind) möglich, eine Strecke von ca. 1m zu überbrücken.


*Verlust- und Sicherheitsrisiken *
 Es gilt die einfache Sachlage: Handy weg – Geld weg – Schlüssel weg.


Die Wiederbeschaffung von Schlüsseln ist das geringere Problem. Die Schlüsselfunktion ist bei Bindung an die SIM-PIN-Funktion mit dem Ausschalten des Mobiltelefons nicht mehr wirksam. Bis zu diesem Ausschalten ist ein Missbrauch möglich.
Der aktuelle Geldbestand wird nach Verlust des Mobiltelefons nicht wiederhergestellt. Der aktuelle Geldbestand auf dem Mobiltelefon ist nach verschiedenen Konzepten nicht an die SIM-PIN-Funktion gebunden und dann bei Verlust nicht geschützt.
Die Authentisierung mit dem Mobiltelefon ist mit oder ohne SIM-PIN-Funktion an dieses eine Gerät/Medium gebunden und damit generell nicht völlig unabhängig in zwei Sicherheitsmerkmalen zu implementieren.
*Beweislage für abgeschlossene Transaktionen *
 Soweit das Mobiltelefon keine Belege auf Papier erzeugt oder Transaktionsdaten speichert, ist der Benutzer von der Unterstützung des Diensteanbieters abhängig. Reklamationen sind ohne dessen Beteiligung meist nicht möglich.


*Schutz des Geldvorrats bei Verlust *
 Bisher ist völlig unklar, welcher Mechanismus außer einer zeitbezogenen Höchstgrenze den Kontoinhaber vor unerwünschten Abbuchungen schützt, wenn das eingeschaltete Mobilgerät in falsche Hände gerät. Ebenso ist unklar, welche Sicherung die Schlüsselfunktion hat, wenn der Zugriff nicht einmal an die SIM-Karte gebunden ist.[sup][17][/sup]

 Komplexe Lösungen zu diesem Problem werden bisher nur vereinzelt vorgeschlagen[sup][18][/sup] und erfordern entweder eine Bedienhandlung für ein Sicherheitsmerkmal oder eine zweite Komponente als unabhängigen Sicherheitsfaktor.




Quelle: Wikipedia


----------



## sympathisant (21. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Die NFC Technologie funktioniert mit wenigen cm Abstand, wie nah will mir der Typ dann hinter mir kommen?



Die Technologie wird im Regelfall nur in wenigen cm Abstand funktionieren, weil die Sendeleistung beider Geräte minimal sein wird. 

Wenn der Typ hinter dir seine Sendeleistung erhöht (mehr Power, andere Antenne, ...) dann wirds auch aus nem halben Meter Abstand klappen. 


Wenn noch manuell bestätigt werden muss ist das wohl in Ordnung, wenn nicht ... 

Kann das mal jemand bestätigen der NFC bereits für Zahlungen einsetzt?


----------



## ZAM (21. September 2012)

Offtopic


----------



## Littlecool (21. September 2012)

iPhone 5 64GB   

Und kein Prem Ticket


----------



## Gutgore (21. September 2012)

Jo hab auch iphone 5 aber 16 gb =)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. September 2012)

Neuen Namen für meinen BlutDK... igendjemand fand Haihfau nicht so lustig...


----------



## LiangZhou (21. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (21. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Endlich mal was ordentliches gegönnt, nachdem man ja immer häufiger hört wie giftig diese Drecksenergiesparlampen sind. Bin schon sehr gespannt, wie sie sich auf Dauer so macht. Die muss jetzt was können für DEN Preis.


----------



## Konov (21. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr praktisch


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. September 2012)

Die sind cool 
Habe neu: borderlands 2  muss sagen warum habe ich 
nicht teil 1 Gezoggt ^^
Winterreifen neu, sonst Ladekabel für Xbox 360 Controller.


----------



## Magogan (21. September 2012)

Kein iPhone 5. Was ist daran denn bitte so innovativ, dass sich der Wechsel vom iPhone 4S zum iPhone 5 lohnen würde?

Dafür habe ich was anderes neu: Eine Frage. Wie heißt das Lied am Anfang dieses Videos?


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. September 2012)

Ist länger. Ich finde das keinen Vorteil (für mich). Ich bleibe bei meinem 4s. Wobei ich ehrlich sagen muss, dass sich das 4s im Gegensatz zum iPhone 4 auch nicht lohnt. Hätte mir das extra Geld sparen können, Siri funktioniert oftsowieso nicht aufgrund zu langsamen Internets und mehr kann das 4s auch nicht.


----------



## Magogan (21. September 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ist länger. Ich finde das keinen Vorteil (für mich). Ich bleibe bei meinem 4s. Wobei ich ehrlich sagen muss, dass sich das 4s im Gegensatz zum iPhone 4 auch nicht lohnt. Hätte mir das extra Geld sparen können, Siri funktioniert oftsowieso nicht aufgrund zu langsamen Internets und mehr kann das 4s auch nicht.


Naja, ich hatte vorher das iPhone 3GS. Und beim iPhone 4S hat die Kamera 8 Megapixel, beim iPhone 4 sind es nur 5 (und beim iPhone 3GS sogar nur 3).

Was ich aber übertrieben finde, sind die Preisunterschiede zwischen den Varianten mit 16, 32 und 64 GB. Jeweils 110 Euro Unterschied!? Du zahlst für +16 GB 110 Euro mehr und für +48 GB 220 Euro mehr (im Vergleich zur 16 GB-Variante)!?


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Naja, ich hatte vorher das iPhone 3GS. Und beim iPhone 4S hat die Kamera 8 Megapixel, beim iPhone 4 sind es nur 5 (und beim iPhone 3GS sogar nur 3).
> 
> Was ich aber übertrieben finde, sind die Preisunterschiede zwischen den Varianten mit 16, 32 und 64 GB. Jeweils 110 Euro Unterschied!? Du zahlst für +16 GB 110 Euro mehr und für +48 GB 220 Euro mehr (im Vergleich zur 16 GB-Variante)!?



Ich liebe diese Megapixel Geilheit. Hat nicht so viel mit Qualität bei Fotos zu tun wie die meisten glauben.


----------



## vollmi (21. September 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese Megapixel Geilheit. Hat nicht so viel mit Qualität bei Fotos zu tun wie die meisten glauben.



Jetzt bring sie nicht auf doofe Ideen. Sonst verlangen sie beim nächsten Handy ein Zoomobjektiv von Zeiss.


----------



## Legendary (21. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OMG, schon leicht gestört. 900 Euro für ein Smartphone, Apple wird echt von Version zu Version noch dreister. Ich frag mich oft wer so viel Geld für ein Smartphone ausgeben will, hier haben sich es ja auch einige gekauft. Ich mein ich hab ein S3, das gabs als Aktion für 1 Euro inkl. Complete Mobile Tarif bei der T-Com aber es gibt tatsächlich Leute, die kaufen sich das ohne Vertrag. Dann habens ein dickes Handy mit dem sie einen auf Macker machen können und jeden Tag gibts dann Nudeln mit Soße. Oo


----------



## Konov (21. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Dann habens ein dickes Handy mit dem sie einen auf Macker machen können und jeden Tag gibts dann Nudeln mit Soße. Oo



ahahahaha


----------



## Gutgore (21. September 2012)

jeder wie er mag, ich hab iphone weil es stabil läuft und zuverlässig ist. Seit 4 Jahren bin ich glücklich. Jeder der nen handy kauft um damit anzugeben gehört verdroschen, diese meinung teile ich gerne, aber das bezieht sich auf alles ob samsung, apple oder what ever.

edit: so teuer ist das neue iphone garnicht, das iphone 4 (was ich vor dem 5er hatte) hat damals 900-1100 euro gekostet zum anfang (16 gb version)

edit2: ich hab neu ne erkältung...thx god...


----------



## Legendary (21. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> ahahahaha



Ja komm es ist doch so! Wie viele Leute hab ich schon gesehen, die nen neuen Audi A4 mit Anfang 20 fahren aber dafür ne kleine 2 Zimmer Wohnung mit spärlicher Einrichtung haben. Nicht jeder verdient 3000 netto im Monat um sich mehrere schöne Sachen zu leisten, da müssen halt andere Sachen leiden.


Ist wie mit dem klassischen Hartzer, der jeden Tag Nudeln frisst aber hauptsache rauchen muss er.


----------



## Magogan (21. September 2012)

Und dann gibt es Leute, die werfen ihr Geld für so sinnlose Sachen wie Titanic auf 3D-Bluray raus - ich zum Beispiel. Fragt mich aber nicht, warum  Wenn ich eine Freundin finde, wird die sicher sagen: "Lass Titanic gucken!" ... Dann muss ich nur für 80 Euro eine zweite 3D-Brille kaufen und dann können wir das gucken 

Naja, Titanic ist einer der besten Filme aller Zeiten (11 Oscars) und ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, ihn je komplett gesehen zu haben (ok, vielleicht einmal, aber ich weiß nicht mehr, worum es genau geht, außer dass eben das Schiff untergeht und die sich da irgendwie lieben), von daher dachte ich mir, dass ich ihn mir mal kaufe 

Aber ich verstehe immer noch nicht, wieso die Verdopplung der Speicherkapazität beim iPhone jeweils 110 Euro mehr kostet!? Ehrlich, was ist daran so teuer?

Und Rauchen ... naja, gibt eben Leute, die damit nicht aufhören können ...


----------



## Konov (22. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ja komm es ist doch so! Wie viele Leute hab ich schon gesehen, die nen neuen Audi A4 mit Anfang 20 fahren aber dafür ne kleine 2 Zimmer Wohnung mit spärlicher Einrichtung haben. Nicht jeder verdient 3000 netto im Monat um sich mehrere schöne Sachen zu leisten, da müssen halt andere Sachen leiden.
> 
> 
> Ist wie mit dem klassischen Hartzer, der jeden Tag Nudeln frisst aber hauptsache rauchen muss er.



Jo du hast auf jedenfall nicht Unrecht damit...


----------



## MasterXoX (22. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Endlich mal was ordentliches gegönnt, nachdem man ja immer häufiger hört wie giftig diese Drecksenergiesparlampen sind. Bin schon sehr gespannt, wie sie sich auf Dauer so macht. Die muss jetzt was können für DEN Preis.



Wir haben fast überall im Haus (außer Küche und Schlafzimmer) LED SMD's von lux.pro drinne. Das Licht ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig, LED halt, aber mir gefällts 
Bei ebay ersteigert und pro stück nur ca. 1,90€ bezahlt. Also etwas weniger als deine ^^
Erzähl mir doch bitte, wie die von Osram so ist, wenn du sie hast.


----------



## Legendary (22. September 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wir haben fast überall im Haus (außer Küche und Schlafzimmer) LED SMD's von lux.pro drinne. Das Licht ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig, LED halt, aber mir gefällts
> Bei ebay ersteigert und pro stück nur ca. 1,90€ bezahlt. Also etwas weniger als deine ^^
> Erzähl mir doch bitte, wie die von Osram so ist, wenn du sie hast.



Ich hab sie schon, hab sie im Möbelladen bei uns im Ort gekauft. Hab sie in einer Lampe auf dem Nachttisch, vorher war eine 7W Energiesparleuchte drin, jetzt die 4W LED. Das schönste ist, dass das Licht sofort da ist und sich nicht erst ewig aufhellen muss. Hab eine warm-weiße gekauft, das Licht ist also nicht zu steril und weiß. Mir reicht die vollkommen zum lesen, leuchtet schön rund und gleichmäßig den Bereich aus. Man sollte aber von 4W und 200 Lumen nicht zu viel erwarten, da gibts dann größere LED Leuchten für.


----------



## EspCap (22. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> OMG, schon leicht gestört. 900 Euro für ein Smartphone, Apple wird echt von Version zu Version noch dreister. Ich frag mich oft wer so viel Geld für ein Smartphone ausgeben will, hier haben sich es ja auch einige gekauft. Ich mein ich hab ein S3, das gabs als Aktion für 1 Euro inkl. Complete Mobile Tarif bei der T-Com aber es gibt tatsächlich Leute, die kaufen sich das ohne Vertrag. Dann habens ein dickes Handy mit dem sie einen auf Macker machen können und jeden Tag gibts dann Nudeln mit Soße. Oo



Diese "Argumentation" kannst du auf jeden Luxusgegenstand anwenden. Was Smartphones so am Rande allgemein sind, nicht nur das iPhone. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




OMG, schon leicht gestört. 68k Euro für ein Auto, BMW wird echt von Modell zu Modell dreister. 

Lass die Leute doch einfach kaufen, was sie wollen. Es gibt keine Gruppierung die so viel Zeit damit verbringt, sich über Nutzer von Konkurrenzprodukten zu beschweren wie Android-User. Nicht jeder der sich ein iPhone kauft muss dann deswegen den Rest des Jahres von Nudeln leben.

Zum Thema ohne Vertrag kaufen: Mir persönlich ist es viel lieber, 700 EUR auf einmal auf den Tisch zu legen anstatt 2 Jahre lang jeden Monat 50 Euro zu bezahlen.


----------



## eMJay (22. September 2012)

68k Euro und das noch ohne Dach  ....


----------



## win3ermute (22. September 2012)

Edit: Fuck, falschen Thread offen gehabt ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. September 2012)

Die letzten 2 Wochen im Schnelldurchlauf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (22. September 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> OMG, schon leicht gestört. 68k Euro für ein Auto, BMW wird echt von Modell zu Modell dreister.


Laut Preisliste kostet das Auto nur 57300 Euro in der Serienausstattung. Hat dann aber auch 340 PS, also sooo übertrieben ist der Preis nun auch nicht.

Und BMW hat auch billigere Autos.


----------



## eMJay (22. September 2012)

Aber wenn du genau das Auto willst musste du soviel zahlen.

So ist es beim Iphone auch wenn man es haben will musst du soviel zahlen.

Außerdem wer will schon Serienausstattung 

World of Warcraft: Mists of Pandaria - wurde so eben versendet


----------



## win3ermute (22. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Laut Preisliste kostet das Auto nur 57300 Euro in der Serienausstattung. Hat dann aber auch 340 PS, also sooo übertrieben ist der Preis nun auch nicht.



EspCap sagte doch bereits: "Lass' die Leute kaufen, was sie wollen!" Und ehrlich gesagt, gegen manche Preise aus der Vergangenheit wie z. B. 6 Millionen DM für einen drei Jahre alten Ferrari F40 (vor Zusammenbruch des "Prestige"-Marktes - zwei Jahre später suchten Leute, dasselbe Auto für 250.000,- DM loszuwerden) ist das doch noch moderat... eine Wilson Grand Slamm kostet immer noch neu mindestens 72.000 Euro. Und das ist ein verfickter Lautsprecher...



> Und BMW hat auch billigere Autos.



Eben. Wobei ich "billig" und "BMW" nicht unbedingt zusammen in einem Satz verwenden würde. BMW-Fahrern ist ihr fahrbarer Untersatz den Preis mehr als wert (ob aus Prestige- oder anderen Gründen sei hier mal unbeachtet. Sportliche Kraft in Verbindung mit guter Verarbeitung und Sicherheit sind sicherlich ein weiterer Aspekt). Und was wären tolle Automarken, wenn die nicht auch etwas im Angebot hätten, was für die meisten Leute einfach unerreichbar ist? Auch Oldie-Fahrer wie ich streben grundsätzlich nach dem "Besonderen"; sei es in der eigenen Serie; sei es in den ultrararen Sondermodellen (als Rekord-C-Coupe-Fahrer mit Schiebedach genieße ich neidische Blicke von Limousinen- bzw. von Frischluft nicht umsorgten Fahrern - und schaue gerne auf die baugleichen Commodore-A mit ihren Fünf-Loch-Achsen und dem 6-Zylinder - und ganz neidisch auf die ganz, ganz wenigen Kabrio-Umbauten von Karmann).

An BMW stört mich (abseits von Reparatur der Oldies; manches ist echt unterirdisch im Gegensatz zu gleichaltrigen Opels - da geht BMW gar nicht) lediglich die Familie Quandt. Auch wenn ich manche Modelle mag - ich "beschimpfe" die Dinger sehr scherzhaft immer als "Nazi-Karren", was in meinem näheren Umkreis deshalb schon zum umgangssprachlichen Gebrauch geworden ist (die beste Freundin: "Meine Nazikarre und ich holen Dich dann ab! Sei pünktlich!")

Edit: Was ich für HiFi-Zeug wie meine "Transe" ausgegeben habe, ist - hätte ich den Neupreis bezahlt; bei mir relativiert sich das schon wieder - auch nicht "vernünftig". Wobei ich tatsächlich sagen muß: Verarbeitung, Optik und Zeitlosigkeit waren hier den Preis mehr als wert! Während andere ihre wesentlich günstigeren Turntables (wobei ich lediglich deren Neupreis entrichtet habe) dauerüberholen müssen, spielt und spielt das Ding ohne einen Mucken - und ist jederzeit ein Hochgenuß in Sachen zeitloses Design!
CD-Player genau dasselbe: Die 100,- DM - obwohl das Ding nix mehr konnte als günstigere Player - waren es mir wert, das Quentchen "Exklusivität" zu haben. Und das Ding hält bis heute; allerdings ist sein Design-Merkmal längst vom Markt verschwunden (der Pio hat einen "CD-Teller"; man legt die CD halt umgedreht auf). Ist nicht besser als das "normale" System; nur aufwendiger - und man hat halt das kleine Quentchen Spaß mehr bei der Bedienung!


----------



## EspCap (22. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Laut Preisliste kostet das Auto nur 57300 Euro in der Serienausstattung. Hat dann aber auch 340 PS, also sooo übertrieben ist der Preis nun auch nicht.



Legendary (an den Namen muss ich mich echt noch gewöhnen...) hat ja auch das 64 GB Modell genommen 
Apple hat auch "billige" iPhones, z.B. das 4er für nur noch 400. 

Zum Thema: Beim Peek 2 Hemden, eine Veste und Socken gekauft. Bei Zalando neue Schuhe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (22. September 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hübsch. 
I like.


----------



## MasterXoX (23. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich hab sie schon, hab sie im Möbelladen bei uns im Ort gekauft. Hab sie in einer Lampe auf dem Nachttisch, vorher war eine 7W Energiesparleuchte drin, jetzt die 4W LED. Das schönste ist, dass das Licht sofort da ist und sich nicht erst ewig aufhellen muss. Hab eine warm-weiße gekauft, das Licht ist also nicht zu steril und weiß. Mir reicht die vollkommen zum lesen, leuchtet schön rund und gleichmäßig den Bereich aus. Man sollte aber von 4W und 200 Lumen nicht zu viel erwarten, da gibts dann größere LED Leuchten für.



Ja, das stimmt. Bei den Energiesparlampen hat das aufladen ziemlich genervt.
Schade, ich hätte gedacht, dass du die kaltweiße gekauft hast, wie sie auf dem Bild abgebildet ist. Hätte gerne gewusst, wie die 6500k so rüberkommen


----------



## Plato0n (23. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und bald hoffentlich: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (23. September 2012)

Plato0n schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das Teil hab ich mir auch schon überlegt fürn PC.... sehr cool für Rennspiele


----------



## Plato0n (23. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Das Teil hab ich mir auch schon überlegt fürn PC.... sehr cool für Rennspiele






genau deswegen  habe übrigens vergessen noch Trackmania² und Blur dazu zu schreiben, genauso wird es wohl für Trackmania nations verwendet werden


----------



## LiangZhou (24. September 2012)

Plato0n schrieb:


> Und bald hoffentlich:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ist das eine Golftasche?



Ich hab eben rausgefunden das ich einen freien Tag habe und damit einhergehend hab ich neu mehr Schlaf


----------



## eMJay (24. September 2012)

So von der Post geweckt worden...
[attachment=12942:IMG_0622.JPG]
und eine Zerlegte Tastatur nach dem meine Frau eine Tasse Kaffee drüber gekippt hat und ich die Tastatur ohne Elektronik in die Spülmaschine gesteckt hab.... mal schaue ob die in ein paar tagen wieder geht 
[attachment=12943:IMG_0619.JPG]


----------



## Manowar (24. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> An BMW stört mich (abseits von Reparatur der Oldies; manches ist echt unterirdisch im Gegensatz zu gleichaltrigen Opels - da geht BMW gar nicht) lediglich die Familie Quandt. Auch wenn ich manche Modelle mag - ich "beschimpfe" die Dinger sehr scherzhaft immer als "Nazi-Karren", was in meinem näheren Umkreis deshalb schon zum umgangssprachlichen Gebrauch geworden ist (die beste Freundin: "Meine Nazikarre und ich holen Dich dann ab! Sei pünktlich!")



Du warst das also!
Hatte früher nen E36, wo mir jemand in die Tür gefahren ist. Hab die Kohle von der Versicherung eingesteckt und die Tür so gelassen.
Irgendwann hab ich gesehen, das da ein Hakenkreuz eingeritzt ist. Da musste ich dann doch was machen 

Dir ist bewusst, dass ich dann auch mit meiner Nazikarre komme oder?


----------



## Plato0n (24. September 2012)

> Ist das eine Golftasche?






ja, Mizuno Aerolite X


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (24. September 2012)

Na welch Überraschung.


----------



## Magogan (24. September 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Irgendwann hab ich gesehen, das da ein Hakenkreuz eingeritzt ist.


Wer ritzt denn in ein Auto was rein? Und dann auch noch sowas?


----------



## LiangZhou (24. September 2012)

Plato0n schrieb:


> ja, Mizuno Aerolite X




Und ich dachte immer Golftaschen wären schlicht und plump in weiß oder schwarz, hauptsache unauffällig. Den Gedanken das Golf ein langweiliger 
Sport für reiche, alte Männer ist kann ich wohl endgültig vergessen^^


----------



## Königmarcus (24. September 2012)

Guild Wars 2


----------



## heinzelmännchen (24. September 2012)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer Golftaschen wären schlicht und plump in weiß oder schwarz, hauptsache unauffällig. Den Gedanken das Golf ein langweiliger
> Sport für reiche, alte Männer ist kann ich wohl endgültig vergessen^^



Vielleicht spielt er auch Cross Golf auf Parkplätzen 

"Loch 7 ist das linke Heckfenster vom Porsche Cayenne da hinten!"


----------



## dereineundderandere (24. September 2012)

Jetzt hab ich auch ein Apfel


----------



## Alux (24. September 2012)

Warum haben alle schon heute MoP bekommen?^^ 

BTW: 
MoP wie alle anderen hier, sollte morgen kommen, leider nur normal da momentan nicht genug Geld für CE

und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (24. September 2012)

World of Warcraft - Mists of Pandaria Collectors Edition. Ich behalte sie nun doch, ist halt wieder mal eine schicke CE zum guten Preis. Das Artbook, das den Namen Book wirklich verdient, ist gewohnt erstklassig. Den Soundtrack werde ich mir heute zu ruhigerer Stunde auch noch geben. Naja... happy und so. ^_^


----------



## Plato0n (24. September 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> LiangZhou schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und ich dachte immer Golftaschen wären schlicht und plump in weiß oder schwarz, hauptsache unauffällig. Den Gedanken das Golf ein langweiliger
> ...



Ne, is "normales" Golf, aber es stimmt, es hat sich, zumindestens in vielen Clubs, die Einstellung doch ein wenig geändert, ein Glück. Auch bezahlbar is es iwie geworden, selbst für mich als armer student


----------



## Davatar (24. September 2012)

Plato0n schrieb:


> Ne, is "normales" Golf, aber es stimmt, es hat sich, zumindestens in vielen Clubs, die Einstellung doch ein wenig geändert, ein Glück. Auch bezahlbar is es iwie geworden, selbst für mich als armer student


o_O Und wie hast Du die 500-800 Euro fürs Startset Schläger aufgetrieben? Das war einer der Hauptgründe, warum ich die Finger davon gelassen habe...


----------



## heinzelmännchen (24. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> o_O Und wie hast Du die 500-800 Euro fürs Startset Schläger aufgetrieben? Das war einer der Hauptgründe, warum ich die Finger davon gelassen habe...



und so schließt sich der Kreis wieder hin zur Nudel-mit-Soße-Diskussion


----------



## Davatar (24. September 2012)

Ja ich weiss, Hobbies können teuer sein. Ich find einfach nen Sport in den man schon soviel investieren muss bevor man überhaupt damit angefangen hat...teuer ^^


----------



## Konov (24. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ja ich weiss, Hobbies können teuer sein. Ich find einfach nen Sport in den man schon soviel investieren muss bevor man überhaupt damit angefangen hat...teuer ^^



Istn bisschen wie mit Mountainbiken, ein paar Fahrskills aneignen kannste auch mitm Baumarkt Bike für 500 Euro.
Spätestens beim Downhill fällt dir die Mühle dann auseinander. (wenn man denn DH betreibt)

Oder Golf, Tennis, Ski und Snowboard Equipment... ausleihen reicht theoretisch um nen ganzen Urlaub damit zu verbringen. 
Obs dann für die extremen Varianten reicht, ist ne andere Frage.

Grad beim Golfen glaub ich aber, dass das meiste mehr Statussymbol als irgendwie Spielförderlich ist.
Ob der Sack mit den Schlägern nun bunt oder ALDI ist


----------



## Legendary (24. September 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> und so schließt sich der Kreis wieder hin zur Nudel-mit-Soße-Diskussion



Haha schöne Pointe. 


Was ich neu hab? Nix eigentlich...außer nem Feierabend und zwei Weißbierchen und natürlich seit gestern Torchlight 2. (geiles Spiel!)   

Vielleicht zock ich auch mal irgendwann wieder WoW und kauf mir das MoP aber erst wenn die ganzen Gimps schon 90 sind.  Eigentlich will ich aber eher nicht mehr...ist dann eh das selbe nur mit 5 Level mehr oben drauf...dann lieger mal GW2 anfangen.


----------



## Plato0n (24. September 2012)

> Und wie hast Du die 500-800 Euro fürs Startset Schläger aufgetrieben? Das war einer der Hauptgründe, warum ich die Finger davon gelassen habe...



Vitamin B, deswegen waren es ncihtmal annähernd soviel, vll 1/5 davon, somit ging es, aber stimmt schon, das is leider immer recht teuer das starter set, denn 500 müssen es schon sein, ansonsten kannste die schläger nach einer Saison wieder in die Tonne treten...


----------



## EspCap (24. September 2012)

Endlich wieder ein richtiges Handy.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (24. September 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Endlich wieder ein richtiges Handy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Witz war gut. 

Neu: Regen! Wahnsinn, hat's ja lange nicht mehr. Aber da hab ich wenigstens kein schlechtes Gewissen wenn ich nur vorm PC hänge. :3


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2012)

_Viel Spaß Esp.. :-)_


----------



## eMJay (24. September 2012)

iOS 6.0 aufm iPhone


----------



## Konov (24. September 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Endlich wieder ein richtiges Handy.



Wieso was hattest du vorher?? ^^


----------



## EspCap (24. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wieso was hattest du vorher?? ^^




Ein iPhones 4S.




Das hab ich aber schon vor ein paar Wochen verkauft und war solange mit einem alten Razr unterwegs


----------



## eMJay (24. September 2012)

das ist ja 1,8mm dünner als das 4s.... Sauerei....


----------



## EspCap (24. September 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> das ist ja 1,8mm dünner als das 4s.... Sauerei....



Und ein gefühltes Pfund leichter.


----------



## Konov (24. September 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ein iPhones 4S.



Und das war kein richtiges Handy? ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Und das war kein richtiges Handy? ^^



Du isst doch auch keinen ein Jahr alten Apfel mehr


----------



## Konov (24. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Du isst doch auch keinen ein Jahr alten Apfel mehr




Das istn Argument


----------



## LiangZhou (24. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Istn bisschen wie mit Mountainbiken, ein paar Fahrskills aneignen kannste auch mitm Baumarkt Bike für 500 Euro.
> Spätestens beim Downhill fällt dir die Mühle dann auseinander. (wenn man denn DH betreibt)




Spätestens beim DH? Die Dinger brechen bei ner stinknormalen Trail im Wald ausereinander xD




Bin tbh sehr geil auf das iPhone5...aber mir 300€ zu teuer :-7


Hab neu:

Endlich eine eigene TES:IV Oblivion Version


----------



## wowfighter (24. September 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Warum haben alle schon heute MoP bekommen?^^



Saturn verkauft Neue Spiele immer 1 Tag vor Release


----------



## vollmi (24. September 2012)

Da schliesse ich mich doch gleich mal an. Aber heute wirds wohl noch nix mit Zocken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab zwar schon fast n Jahr nicht mehr gespielt. aber ich denke so auf den Winter hin wirds schon wieder mehr werden.

mfG René


----------



## eMJay (24. September 2012)

Bei mir schon... um 12 Feierabend- schnell nach Hause ins Bettlegen und gemütlich im Bett noch eine runde zocken


----------



## EspCap (24. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Und das war kein richtiges Handy? ^^



Doch, aber wie gesagt - ich hatte einige Wochen ein Razr, weil das 4S schon verkauft und das 5 noch nicht da war.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. September 2012)

das einzige was ich an mop misse is die ce  die würde sich gut in meiner blizz ce sammlung machen

pimp my highlander:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (24. September 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> das einzige was ich an mop misse is die ce  die würde sich gut in meiner blizz ce sammlung machen
> 
> pimp my highlander:





Magic *_* Da werden Erinnerungen wach!


----------



## MasterXoX (24. September 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> iOS 6.0 aufm iPhone



Das Update lutscht mein 4er Akku leer wie sonst was


----------



## eMJay (24. September 2012)

bei mir nicht... hab immer noch 80% seid heute Vormittag. Hab aber das 4s


----------



## MasterXoX (25. September 2012)

Heute ist mein Schreibtischorganisator gekommen  Endlich kann ich mein ganzes Zeug da reintun.
Auf dem Bild sind nur ein paar Sachen von vielen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Areos (26. September 2012)

sind in dem zipbag illegale substanzen drin ? 


btw: mein ipad 3 is auch schneller leer mit iOS6 leigt aber angeblich am taskmanager, mach ml alle tasks zu dann sollte er länger halten.


----------



## orkman (26. September 2012)

was ich neu habe ? seit gestern schon wochenende


----------



## heinzelmännchen (27. September 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Heute ist mein Schreibtischorganisator gekommen  Endlich kann ich mein ganzes *Zeug* da reintun.






Areos schrieb:


> sind in dem zipbag *illegale substanzen* drin ?







BTT: Sim City 4, ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber als ich n gameplayVideo davon gesehn hab, musste ich das einfach haben.
Jetzt kann ich erstmal an meiner perfekten Stadt basteln.


----------



## Konov (27. September 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> BTT: Sim City 4, ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber als ich n gameplayVideo davon gesehn hab, musste ich das einfach haben.
> Jetzt kann ich erstmal an meiner perfekten Stadt basteln.



Gute Idee, könnte ich auch mal wieder rauskramen


----------



## heinzelmännchen (27. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Gute Idee, könnte ich auch mal wieder rauskramen



Das einzige Manko ist der Suchtfaktor. Ich habs mir Samstag gekauft, so gegen 17 Uhr installiert und losgelegt.

Gegen 22 Uhr ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich Hunger hab und mal essen sollte. Als ich dann wieder angefangen habe und
gefühlt nach ner Stunde auf die Uhr schaute, wars schon halb 5 Uhr morgens. dafuq!


----------



## Schrottinator (27. September 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Das einzige Manko ist der Suchtfaktor. Ich habs mir Samstag gekauft, so gegen 17 Uhr installiert und losgelegt.
> 
> Gegen 22 Uhr ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich Hunger hab und mal essen sollte. Als ich dann wieder angefangen habe und
> gefühlt nach ner Stunde auf die Uhr schaute, wars schon halb 5 Uhr morgens. dafuq!



So gings mir neulich mit Anno 1701. 14 Stunden am Stück verbracht, ohne es zu merken. Vielleicht sollte man sich ne Eieruhr hinstellen, wenn man nen City Builder spielt.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (27. September 2012)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> So gings mir neulich mit Anno 1701. 14 Stunden am Stück verbracht, ohne es zu merken. Vielleicht sollte man sich ne Eieruhr hinstellen, wenn man nen City Builder spielt.




simpel, aber brilliant 



BTT: Eine so gut wie fertige Hausarbeit


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. September 2012)

Ne reparatur für 800 bucks und nen kleinen Peugeot 107 als ersatz das ist depri 
(aber zum glück erkannt sonst wers mit mir gewesen)


----------



## Ogil (27. September 2012)

800? Wahrscheinlich hast Du den Peugeot gekauft


----------



## Saji (27. September 2012)

Neu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wurde heute freigeschaltet. <3


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. September 2012)

@ Ogil echt witzig ^^ 3 teile mit Montage und Achsvermessung 800 bucks für mein Peugeot 306 Cabrio 
der ersatz ist halt nur für par tage aber trotzdem ffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuu das ding weil der so klein ist und 69 PS das ist erst das schlimmste,
mein Cabrio 121 PS 2 liter Maschine.


----------



## iShock (27. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


bissl groß aber wat solls


----------



## Manowar (28. September 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Ne reparatur für 800 bucks und nen kleinen Peugeot 107 als ersatz das ist depri
> (aber zum glück erkannt sonst wers mit mir gewesen)



Läuft auch bei BMW nicht anders..
Nen neuen 3.35i (als wäre es nicht schlimm genug, dass man nen neues Auto in die Werkstatt bringen muss..) abgestellt und bekommt nen Mini 

Ist zum Kotzen..


----------



## Davatar (28. September 2012)

Vorbestellung von XCom: Enemy Unknown




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kanns kaum abwarten, die Demo ist soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo goil


----------



## Fremder123 (28. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Konnt nun doch nicht widerstehen und hab auf MoP "geupgradet". Ersteindruck toll, im Vergleich zum letzten Addon hat sich Blizzard endlich mal wieder Mühe gegeben.


----------



## xynlovesit (28. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Konnt nun doch nicht widerstehen und hab auf MoP "geupgradet". Ersteindruck toll, im Vergleich zum letzten Addon hat sich Blizzard endlich mal wieder Mühe gegeben.




Habe auch dazu dein Ersten Eindruck gelesen im WoW Forum - mir geht's naemlich genau so.

Ich spiele WoW schon seit 2005 und da weiss man schon wie der Hase laeuft und habe Cataclsym ganz ausgelassen, nur 1 Woche gespielt und das wars. Dann vorgestern sass ich vor dem Computer, so nervoes mit den Beinen dagehockt, dann .. Ach scheiss drauf, ins Auto gesprungen und zum Gamestop und mir es gekauft. 

Bin auch total ueberrascht und lass es entspannt angehen. Bin zurzeit lvl 86.


@Manowar

Ich kenne das eigentlich nur so, dass man dann dem Kunde einen anderen 3er gibt (hoeher) oder einen 5er, dass man dem Kunde zeigt, wir haben ja sogar noch bessere Autos und sich der Kunde dann ueberlegt.. ja irgendwie fande ich den 5er doch nicht schlecht und kauft sich als naechstes Auto einen.

Aber einen MINI!?

Als ich meinen Chevrolet Cruze bei einer Rueckrufaktion in die Werkstatt bringen musste, ungefaehr so 3er groesse, bekam ich einen Chevrolet Malibu (5er Groesse) , weiss nicht ob das nu rin Amerika so ist ..


----------



## painINprogress (28. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gerade geholt und schon süchtig! Die online Battels geht echt gut und die jagt nach dem nächsten Highscore macht auch echt laune.

MfG


----------



## Legendary (28. September 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Läuft auch bei BMW nicht anders..
> Nen neuen 3.35i (als wäre es nicht schlimm genug, dass man nen neues Auto in die Werkstatt bringen muss..) abgestellt und bekommt nen Mini
> 
> Ist zum Kotzen..



Sei froh, hättest endlich mal ein gescheites Auto.

Ich bin dann mal weg...


----------



## H2OTest (28. September 2012)

betakey für world of warplanes <3



"Vielen Dank, Ihr Einladungscode wurde angenommen.

Sie erhalten innerhalb weniger Stunden eine Email mit der Einladung, am Betatest von World of Warplanes teilzunehmen.

Bleiben Sie dran!

World-of-Warplanes-Team"


----------



## Konov (28. September 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> betakey für world of warplanes <3



Sag mal an wie es ist ^^

Die Flugzeuge haben mich bislang nicht so gereizt wie die Tanks, aber vielleicht taugts ja was


----------



## H2OTest (28. September 2012)

naja mein key kommt in ein paar stunden... vllt wird es heute abend noch was mit dem andaddeln


----------



## Dominau (29. September 2012)

Ein Geschenk zu meinem 18. das etwas zu früh kam 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (29. September 2012)

Amazing Alex, TuneIn Pro, PicSay Pro

Jeweils für 0,25 Euro im Play Store, Android sei Dank.   



Vor allem TuneIn Pro gefällt mir auf den ersten Blick so richtig gut.


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (29. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Muse - 2nd Law



Und? UND? Man postet doch sowas nicht einfach ohne Wertung, verdammt! "Unsustainable" ist sooooo verdammt gut - hält der Rest mit? 

Nu gib Antwort! Mach! Muß man Dir alles aus der Nase ziehen?!


----------



## heinzelmännchen (29. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Und? UND? Man postet doch sowas nicht einfach ohne Wertung, verdammt! "Unsustainable" ist sooooo verdammt gut - hält der Rest mit?
> 
> Nu gib Antwort! Mach! Muß man Dir alles aus der Nase ziehen?!




Ich tippe auf nervositätsbedingte 3cm tiefe Furchen in der Tischplatte


----------



## win3ermute (29. September 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf nervositätsbedingte 3cm tiefe Furchen in der Tischplatte



Was will man machen? Der kommt aber auch nicht aus dem Quark... will wissen, ob das jetzt "völlig neuer Muse-Sound" oder halt altbewährtes, verdammt gutes Zeuch ist. Das "Intro" rockt dermaßen die Boxen, das gibbet gar nicht:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_SJIFfkdN0[/youtube]

Datt is so dermaßen anders, deshalb will ich wissen, was mich da beim Rest erwartet.

Bis der antwortet, halt zum Übergang einer der geilsten Songs aller Zeiten und das eventuell LAUTESTE Publikum der Welt:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8b2osBWHw4[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Und? UND? Man postet doch sowas nicht einfach ohne Wertung, verdammt! "Unsustainable" ist sooooo verdammt gut - hält der Rest mit?
> 
> Nu gib Antwort! Mach! Muß man Dir alles aus der Nase ziehen?!



Mir war nicht klar, dass es hier noch Leute gibt, die Muse kennen bzw. mögen 

Ich liebe Muse, Muse haben meine Jugend geprägt. Hab alle Alben und liebe jedes. Auch The 2nd Law ist wieder mal ein Meisterwerk. War auch erst sehr skeptisch, als ich las, dass sie sich Skrillex mit als Vorbild nahmen. Aber mal ehrlich... MUSE! Zusammen mit Coldplay die wohl erfolgreichste Britische Band. Das MUSS gut werden.

Und es ist einfach nur großartig. Nicht nur, dass es ein Feuerwerk an Tönen und Melodien ist, das gesamte Album ist wunderbar. Ich kann es wirklich nur jedem empfehlen. (Ach und übrigens, ist mit Madness der wohl beste Muse Song auf dem Album! Zusammen mit Plug in Baby natürlich.)

Sehe sie dieses Jahr auch Live zum 2. Mal in Hamburg... bin gespannt, wie sich die Dinger Live anhören


----------



## win3ermute (29. September 2012)

Ich lach' mich gerade ein wenig weg - ich mein, es ist "Weltbild": Muse-Do-LP

Muß noch schauen, wo ich das Ding günstiger herbekomme (31 Euro ohne zusätzliche CD bzw. flac-Download sind nicht nett), dann wird es bestellt.

Hat übrigens nix mit "elitärem Vinyl-Gehabe" zu tun: Was ich wirklich gerne haben möchte, kaufe ich mir auf Vinyl; digitalen Krempel mache ich über meinen Media-Player. Die Vinyl klingt nicht unbedingt besser (manchmal schon, weil bei der Abmischung einiges korrigiert wird), aber die große Hülle macht einiges her; ferner "zwingt" mich halt der Turntable, mich tatsächlich mit der Musik zu befassen (eben weil er dabei toll aussieht und mein TT keine Endabschaltung hat - wenn ich Platte höre, dann konzentriere ich mich absolut auf Musik; der Rest ist nicht schlechter, dient aber meist als Hintergrundberieselung).

Und außerdem liebe ich Schallplatten und Turntables... ma guggen, ob dieses Wochenende wieder eine Neuerwerbung in Sachen Abspielgerät dabei ist...

Edit: Muß gekauft werden:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1J8W6x4q9NQ[/youtube]

In den Comments wird das dauernd mit "modernen Queen" verglichen. Für mich klingt das eher nach gutem David Bowie (für die leider spätgeborenen empfehle ich da zum Reinhören das Bowie/Queen-Projekt "Under Pressure" - jupp, spätere Samples aus diesem Song kennt so ziemlich jeder). 
Hört sich nach Brit-Pop at his best an! Demnächst hab ich halt auch was neues


----------



## xynlovesit (29. September 2012)

Hab's mir vor zwei Tagen getorrent und bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Album. 

Besonders das Lied The 2nd Law: Unsustainable, wenn dann die Frage anfaengt zu labern , in such such such a way, das Dubstep danach ist Geschmacksache , aber dafuer ist Isolated System genial. 


Ebenso Panic Station, Liquid State und Follow Me gefaellt mir am besten.


----------



## win3ermute (29. September 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> getorrent



Also sowas... das macht man doch nicht... man könnte gute Alben verkaufen, weil die Leute hin und weg sind... hab's doch tatsächlich gerade "gerapidshared"...  



> Ebenso Panic Station, Liquid State und Follow Me gefaellt mir am besten.



Hat leider auch einige Filler, wenn ich das nach kurzem Reinhören so beurteilen kann... "Animals" hat einen sehr langen Anfang und rockt am Ende. Vor allen anderen Songs ist der erst mal unter "Beobachtung", zumal das Gitarrenspiel da auch sehr fein ist.

Scheisse, die Songs muß man eh erst mindestens 20 x gehört haben, bevor man sich entscheidet...

Edit: Um nochmals den Vergleich reinzubringen - und NEIN, das ist nicht "Inglorious Basterds"-Soundtrack! Das ist der Soundtrack von "Cat People", den Tarantino wiederverwendet hat:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCmkc6s6iEs[/youtube]

Musikalisch ergänzen sich die beiden; stimmlich wäre Bowie _das_ Krönchen auf der Muse-Torte.

Und gerade gefunden von wegen "stimmlich":

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEl6BBLwSa0[/youtube]

Meine Fresse... das ist live... Meilen über der Studio-Aufnahme....


----------



## EspCap (29. September 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Hab's mir vor zwei Tagen getorrent und bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Album.



Dude du hast Spotify


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. September 2012)

Wir haben einen schlecht frequentierten Musikthread, daher kann ich nicht nachvollziehen wieso das Ganze in so einem Ausmaß hier abgehandelt werden muss.


----------



## EspCap (1. Oktober 2012)

Neues Sakko 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und eine neue EC-Karte, nachdem ich anscheinend mal wieder irgendwie den Magnetstreifen gelöscht habe


----------



## vollmi (1. Oktober 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und eine neue EC-Karte, nachdem ich anscheinend mal wieder irgendwie den Magnetstreifen gelöscht habe



Das mit der neuen Karte glauben wir dir erst mit Photo von beiden Seiten 

mfG René


----------



## Konov (1. Oktober 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Neues Sakko
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Glaub das ist das erste Mal, dass ich mir im entferntesten vorstellen kann, das anzuziehen, was du dir kaufst


----------



## Legendary (1. Oktober 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Neues Sakko



Richtig geiles Teil!


----------



## Saji (1. Oktober 2012)

Eine neune Klingel
Steckdosendings mit Fernbedienung (Kampf dem Standby an unnötigen Stellen!)

Die Montage der Klingel ist ja eigentlich einfach; alte raus und die neue rein. Ich guckte aber nicht schlecht als ich die Klingel ausbaute und mit entsetzen feststellen musste, das sie gar nicht angeschlossen war! Dann dämmerte es mir: das ist gar nicht das Ding das immer bimmelte, das Bimmeln kam aus der Gegensprechanlage mit Türöffner für den Hausflur.. Also das Ding dann nach einigen probieren mehr oder minder fachmännisch zerlegt, die interne Klingel abgeklemmt und die neue angeschlossen. Denkste! Kabel zu kurz. Reicht nicht um die neue Klingel über oder unter der Gegensprechanlage anzubringen. Also alle Schubladen nach einem passenden Stück Kabel durchsucht und tatsächlich etwas gefunden. Alles neu abisoliert, nach besten Wissen und Gewissen die Enden verzwirbelt und ordentlich mit Isoband eingewickelt. Angeschlossen, angeschraubt, getestet: funktioniert wie vorgesehen! Endlich kein ohrenbetäubendes BRRRR mehr, sondern ein sanfter 2-Klang-Gong, der aber noch immer laut genug ist um beim Staubsaugen gehört zu werden. Und dabei ich dachte mir noch im Baumarkt, "Eine neue Klingel anbringen? Kinderspiel!".


----------



## LarsW (1. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2012)

Das Eiföhn ist dann mittlerweile mal eingetroffen.


----------



## Legendary (1. Oktober 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das Eiföhn ist dann mittlerweile mal eingetroffen.



Zerkratzt, mit Gelbstich im Display und ohne funktionierende WLAN-Verbindung?


Jaaaa...ich kanns einfach nicht sein lassen!


----------



## orkman (1. Oktober 2012)

20 euro psc , of monsters and men album und ohne k von kraftklub


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Oktober 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> 20 euro psc , of monsters and men album und ohne k von kraftklub



Da hab ich doch ernsthaft gegoolet ob es ein neues Album gibt xD


----------



## EspCap (2. Oktober 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das mit der neuen Karte glauben wir dir erst mit Photo von beiden Seiten
> 
> mfG René



https://twitter.com/NeedADebitCard


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Oktober 2012)

Resultat aus 4 Stunden (wohlgemerkt... ich habe 10 Minuten gebraucht!) Shoppen mit meiner Freundin ...  neue Schuhe v_v




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für den Zockabend heute. Fragt sich, ob ich das alles alleine schaffe. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (2. Oktober 2012)

Zockerabend ist bei mir heute auch <3, hab aber noch lekka bacardi da 

ahja - "Ich hab da son Freund namens Jim Bean, - was machste mit ihm? - Na ich trink ihn"


----------



## Fakebook (2. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ahja - "Ich hab da son Freund namens Jim Bean, - was machste mit ihm? - Na ich trink ihn"



"Uns´re besten Freunde heißen Johnny, Jim und Jack.
 Rum, Tequila braun und weiß, wir hauen alles weg"
(Lassie Singers - "Johnny, Jim und Jack")

Ich hab auch was neues, Freude hält sich aber in Grenzen:
zugeschwollene Nase, Halsschmerzen, Krankenschein und was zum Naschen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (2. Oktober 2012)

Wie sie einfach mal unter der Woche einen Zpckerabend mit dem guten alten Alk machen ich will auch


----------



## Saji (2. Oktober 2012)

10 Meter dreiadriges Stromkabel, Stecker, Steckdose, Crimpzange, Abisolierzange. Je älter ich werde desto mehr Werkzeug sammelt sich an. Aber das neue Verlängerungskabel ist einfach praktisch. :3


----------



## H2OTest (2. Oktober 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Wie sie einfach mal unter der Woche einen Zpckerabend mit dem guten alten Alk machen ich will auch



Taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag der Deutschen Einheit <3 Schulfrei


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Oktober 2012)

Und allgemein Ferien, daher WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYNE 

Sry für OT


----------



## Alux (2. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt da war was^^

Aja @Topic

Einen Haufen Bücher für Deutsch


----------



## EspCap (2. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Für den Zockabend heute. Fragt sich, ob ich das alles alleine schaffe.



Ich hab noch niemand getroffen, der freiwillig Jim Beam trinkt (zumindest nicht, solange was anderes da ist). 
Magst du das Zeug wirklich?


----------



## Konov (2. Oktober 2012)

Jede Menge Muckies dank hartem Training die letzten Tage. Und Muskelkater


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Oktober 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich hab noch niemand getroffen, der freiwillig Jim Beam trinkt (zumindest nicht, solange was anderes da ist).
> Magst du das Zeug wirklich?



Klar, sonst würde es da ja nicht stehen.  

Allerdings nicht in großen Mengen, ansonsten ist der Abend schnell gelaufen.


----------



## Plato0n (2. Oktober 2012)

"schnäppchen" gemacht, ausem Dachbodenbestand von ner Bekannten meiner Freundin nen Mizuna MX-23 Satz für Lau bekommen  jetzt noch verlängern und neue Griffe drauf, dann is alles soweit  und die 100€ investier ich dann gerne für nen guten kompletten Eisensatz.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xynlovesit (3. Oktober 2012)

Da meine Alten Apple Kopfhoerer schon regelrecht auseinander fallen, bin ich gestern auf'n Weg beim Apple Store vorbei und habe mir diese Neuen 30$ Earpods gekauft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mein lieber Scholli, ich will hier nicht Apple loben, weil die Alten Kopfhoerer waren echt super Scheisse, aber diese Earpods sind einfach der Hammer. Fuer den Preis, kann man definitiv nicht's falsch machen. Bei mir sitzen die super bequem im Ohr, ich kann springen dabei, Rolle machen, die bleiben sitzen. Schmerzen auch nicht und der Klang ist fantastisch.
Das Mikrofon, falls welches drin ist?! Funktioniert auch spitze!

Also im grossen und ganzen, fuer den Preis, kann ich jeden diese Earpods empfehlen.


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> mein lieber Scholli, ich will hier nicht Apple loben, weil die Alten Kopfhoerer waren echt super Scheisse, aber diese Earpods sind einfach der Hammer. Fuer den Preis, kann man definitiv nicht's falsch machen. Bei mir sitzen die super bequem im Ohr, ich kann springen dabei, Rolle machen, die bleiben sitzen. Schmerzen auch nicht und der Klang ist fantastisch.
> Das Mikrofon, falls welches drin ist?! Funktioniert auch spitze!



Vielleicht sollte ich die Dinger doch endlich mal auspacken...


----------



## Legendary (3. Oktober 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Also im grossen und ganzen, fuer den Preis, kann ich jeden diese Earpods empfehlen.



Haben die nen Klinkenstecker oder gehen die nur an diesem Applezeuchs? Sehen nämlich schick aus und wenn se gut klingen, warum nicht.


----------



## xynlovesit (3. Oktober 2012)

Ja, ist ein ganz normaler 3.5mm Klinkenstecker, nur bin ich nicht sicher, ob die Fernbedienung funktioniert.


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Haben die nen Klinkenstecker oder gehen die nur an diesem Applezeuchs? Sehen nämlich schick aus und wenn se gut klingen, warum nicht.



Hab meine jetzt auch mal ausprobiert. Sitzen zwar immer noch nicht gut, aber ist halt bei allen OnEars so. Ton ist aber sehr ordentlich für den Preis. Bassintensiv, aber trotzdem gute Höhen.

On topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2012)

ROFL das Titanic Titelbild.... Bettina hat aber auch ne leicht anzügliche Pose während der Mohammed mit dem dicken Schwert von hinten kommt


----------



## H2OTest (4. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (4. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> [...]



Sehr sinnvoll ^^
Hab ich sogar auf Bike Touren manchmal dabei


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (4. Oktober 2012)

Viel Spaß mit den Orsons:

Anspieltipps: Intro, Apfel Vodka Z und Rosa Blau oder Grün.

EDIT: Unperfekt auch.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorbestellt....(PC)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ach ja seid neustem ne Ex Freundin 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NJOIR0slR_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Neues paar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich glaub das war alles... :=)


----------



## Magogan (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich kaufe mir in letzter Zeit fast nur neue Dinge, um kaputt Dinge zu ersetzen bzw. um sie zum Funktionieren zu bringen -.-

Unter anderem ein Mikrofonvorverstärker, ein neuer Bluray-Player (mein PC taugt einfach nicht als Bluray-Player, weil die Grafikkarte nicht die richtige Bildfrequenz ausgeben kann, sondern 0,005 Hz weniger), ein Projektor, weil der alte kaputt war (wobei das auch schon bissl her ist), eine Soundkarte mit Dolby Digital Live, die ich wegen SDPIF-Mikrofon-Kombi-Anschluss nun für mein Mikrofon nutzen muss, weil es beim Mikrofoneingang vom Mainboard immer knackt in der Aufnahme (die hatte ich eigentlich zum Spielen mit 5.1-Sound gekauft, was aber nicht so recht funktionieren will).

Wenigstens das Geld für den alten Projektor habe ich zurückbekommen, der war echt oft kaputt. Der neue funktioniert jetzt so gut wie einwandfrei bisher ^^

Blurays mit dem neuen Bluray-Player gucken funktioniert auch, schade nur, dass ich das mit meinem PC nicht hinbekommen habe, wäre auch zu schön gewesen (hätte ich mir die 100 Euro für den Bluray-Player sparen können)^^


----------



## Legendary (6. Oktober 2012)

- 1 Lego Sammelfigur aus Serie 7
- 1 Paar warme Handschuhe für den angehenden Herbst / Winter
- 1 richtig geiles Kochbuch von Butlers





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Oktober 2012)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Neues paar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Schon das zweite oder dritte Mal das diese Schuhe hier auftauchen glaube ich, will sie mir schon seit Ewigkeiten holen :-/

B2T;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (7. Oktober 2012)

Hattest du die Kuschel Rock nicht schon? Oder was dann doch ein anderes Cover? :x


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe gar keine Kuschelrock, die gehören alle meine Frau und das ist die aktuelle Nummer 26.


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Oktober 2012)

Kannst Du Snowwhite and the Huntsmen empfehlen?




Ich hab neu Flugtickets nach London, yes!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. Oktober 2012)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Kannst Du Snowwhite and the Huntsmen empfehlen?


Er ist unterhaltsam mit guten Settings und wenn man sich damit abfinden kann, dass die Theron definitiv die heißere Uschi ist und man Wild geklaut hat, dann kann man auch Spaß haben.


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Oktober 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Er ist unterhaltsam mit guten Settings und wenn man sich damit abfinden kann, dass die Theron definitiv die heißere Uschi ist und man Wild geklaut hat, dann kann man auch Spaß haben.




Ja, wie sich Kristen Stewart gegen Felicity Jones durchsetzen konnte ist mir ein Rätsel


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2012)

Also ich fand Theron war noch nie ne besondere Schönheit.
In dem Film ist sie halt übelst aufgebrezelt für die Rolle...

Istn bißchen wie mit Megan Fox... sieht ungeschminkt aus wie ne Karre Mist. Da kann jede drittklassige Bordsteinschwalbe optisch mithalten. ^^

Die Steward fand ich übrigens ganz passend für die Rolle, weiß nicht was alle gegen sie haben.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Steward fand ich übrigens ganz passend für die Rolle, weiß nicht was alle gegen sie haben.


Sagen wir mal so: Die Tussi sieht halt selbst geschminkt aus, wie ein Brot. Dazu kommt noch dieser ständig leidende Gesichtsausdruck, als ob sie gerade seelisch und körperlich misshandelt wurde.


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> als ob sie gerade seelisch und körperlich misshandelt wurde.



twilight filme ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> twilight filme ^^


Nach denen guck ich so, weil ich seelisch und körperlich misshandelt wurde.


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so: Die Tussi sieht halt selbst geschminkt aus, wie ein Brot. Dazu kommt noch dieser ständig leidende Gesichtsausdruck, als ob sie gerade seelisch und körperlich misshandelt wurde.



Finde sie hübsch... aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden. 

Ich finde sie passt perfekt in die Rolle der märchenhaften Schneewittchen... und mehr braucht man für den Film ja nicht.
Das Thema Mimik bei Steward hatten wir ja auch schon. Hab jetzt aber kein Bock die Postings rauszukramen, kannst ja suchen wenns dich noch interessiert. ^^


----------



## LarsW (7. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit den Orsons:
> 
> Anspieltipps: Intro, Apfel Vodka Z und Rosa Blau oder Grün.
> 
> EDIT: Unperfekt auch.



Die einzigen Songs die nix können vom Album.
Unperfekt schon,aber da ist´s Original von Maeckes auch besser.
Ich empfehle: Das Leben ist Sch.,Für immer Berlin,Wir können alles machen und Jetzt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Oktober 2012)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Schon das zweite oder dritte Mal das diese Schuhe hier auftauchen glaube ich, will sie mir schon seit Ewigkeiten holen :-/


Sind Hammer Teile wie gesagt mein 2es Paar die alten sind langsam durch nach jedem Tag anziehen und arbeiten damit! so lange sie noch halten sind sie im Gebrauch.


----------



## Reflox (7. Oktober 2012)

Hollywood Hank Hoodie mit der Aufschrift "Hart aber herzlos" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weisse Schei...Scheibenkleister T-Shirt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weisse Schei**e Poster, da meine Katze das alte zerkratzt hat... :<



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und K.I.Z. - Sexismus gegen Rechts limited edition 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayed (7. Oktober 2012)

Lauter Aufkleber von der Intermot


----------



## Alux (8. Oktober 2012)

Seit heute Volljährigkeit


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Oktober 2012)

gz Alux !


----------



## Saji (8. Oktober 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Seit heute Volljährigkeit



Gratz zum Level Up Alux. ^^

Heute neu: nix. Praktisch wenn mal Besuch kommt und nix trinken oder essen möchte!


----------



## Wynn (8. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für umgerechnet 7,02 €


----------



## Alux (8. Oktober 2012)

Danke sehr, ich werds gut nutzen


----------



## Magogan (8. Oktober 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Seit heute Volljährigkeit



Gz, hast schon das schnelle Reiten beim Reitlehrer in der nächsten Stadt erlernt?

Muss ... Gehirn ... essen ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Gz, hast schon das schnelle Reiten beim Reitlehrer in der nächsten Stadt erlernt?



Zweideutigkeit... yesssssssss ... 

Hab leider nix neues


----------



## Magogan (8. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Zweideutigkeit... yesssssssss ...
> 
> Hab leider nix neues


Naja, ich auch nicht ^^ Aber ich überlege, ob ich wirklich Gehirne essen soll ...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Oktober 2012)

Ab freitag sony xperia go bloss hält das länger ^^


----------



## Alux (8. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Gz, hast schon das schnelle Reiten beim Reitlehrer in der nächsten Stadt erlernt?



Nope muss noch paar Quests dafür machen.


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gerade bestellt <3


----------



## Plato0n (9. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Things are getting serious

Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die Schläger, die werden nämlich noch verlängert und bekommen neue Griffe


----------



## Magogan (9. Oktober 2012)

Link geht nicht


----------



## eMJay (9. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein defektes Mainboard 
Eine Nasennebenhöhlenentzündung.


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eines der jüngsten Werke vom Meister. Wunderbar fieser Beginn, lässt auf gute Unterhaltung hoffen. Nachdem "Der Anschlag" endlich mal wieder großartig war hoffe ich hier (auch wenn es davor geschrieben wurde) auf ähnlich tolle Lesestunden wie in Kings alten Meisterwerken.


----------



## H2OTest (9. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun bin ich Pleite, aber wenigstens hab ich jetzt ne ordentliche Jacke


----------



## Wynn (9. Oktober 2012)

sieht die nur hübsch aus oder hält die dich auch warm und trocken ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2012)

Für 150 Tacken sollte sie das alles, und vielleicht transformiert sie sich ja noch zu nem Auto


----------



## Wynn (9. Oktober 2012)

saturn gutscheinkarte heute für kabel deutschland vertrag bekommen und folgendes gholt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die 3 cataclysm wow romane


----------



## LarsW (10. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (10. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Acer Iconia A700


----------



## DexDrive (10. Oktober 2012)

Grad eben bekommen


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2012)

DexDrive schrieb:


> Grad eben bekommen



Das ist mal ne besch..eidene Anschaffung *g*


----------



## vollmi (10. Oktober 2012)

DexDrive schrieb:


> Grad eben bekommen



Und? Schon getunt? Gemoddet?
Oder isses gar ne Collectors Edition?

mfG René


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2012)

DexDrive schrieb:


> Grad eben bekommen



Mein Beileid schonmal!


----------



## xynlovesit (10. Oktober 2012)

Kann man echt froh sein , dass man als Mann noch eine linke Hand hat..


----------



## Gutgore (10. Oktober 2012)

Neu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und das 2 tage vorm release , lets play kann losgehen xD


----------



## Legendary (10. Oktober 2012)

Gutgore schrieb:


> Neu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dishonored!!!! Episches Spiel ist verdammt nochmal episch!


----------



## ego1899 (11. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Dishonored!!!! Episches Spiel ist verdammt nochmal episch!



Hab ich auch, aber manchmal muss man Prioritäten setzen...

ich installier gerade lieber XCOOOOOOOm Oh wie ewig ich darauf gewartet habe ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (11. Oktober 2012)

falls du deinen civ5 key nicht brauchst nehm ich ihn ^^


----------



## ego1899 (11. Oktober 2012)

Meinen was? Ähm der is bei mir irgendwie nicht dabei... 
Aber gegeben hätte ich ihn dir gerne ^^

Hab eine unboxed Version sozusagen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein 4er hab ich gestern ausversehen ertränkt.
Mal sehen was das 5er taugt.


----------



## Magogan (13. Oktober 2012)

Also ich finde diese Apple Maps toll: Wenn ich nach Stockholm suche, wird es 50 km nördlich von Stockholm angezeigt - mitten im Wasser. Und das Brandenburger Tor steht laut Anzeige in Schöneiche bei Berlin. (Okay, letzteres wurde bereits korrigiert ...)

Das Haus meiner Eltern ist von Wolken verdeckt und als Naturpark Usedom eingezeichnet. Eigentlich ist die halbe Insel Usedom von Wolken verdeckt. Und die Sparkasse hat ein Baum-Symbol ...

Der Schlecker ist als Tankstelle eingezeichnet, das Internet-Café mit einem Tassensymbol, ...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Oktober 2012)

Neue Dimensionen meines heißgeliebten Splatterraps entdeckt. &#9829;


----------



## eMJay (13. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also ich finde diese Apple Maps toll: Wenn ich nach Stockholm suche, wird es 50 km nördlich von Stockholm angezeigt - mitten im Wasser. Und das Brandenburger Tor steht laut Anzeige in Schöneiche bei Berlin. (Okay, letzteres wurde bereits korrigiert ...)
> 
> Das Haus meiner Eltern ist von Wolken verdeckt und als Naturpark Usedom eingezeichnet. Eigentlich ist die halbe Insel Usedom von Wolken verdeckt. Und die Sparkasse hat ein Baum-Symbol ...
> 
> Der Schlecker ist als Tankstelle eingezeichnet, das Internet-Café mit einem Tassensymbol, ...


Bei mir in der Gegend sind die Karten neuer als bei googlemaps. 

Die von google sind schon teilweise 10 Jahre alt. Die von Apple sind von diesem Jahr. 

Hab mir allerdings auch eine App. mit googlemaps drauf


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2012)

Hab ich das schon mal gepostet als ich es bestellt habe? Naja, jetzt ist es auf jeden Fall da.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (13. Oktober 2012)

Also hab Neu:
Nen Handy anhänger von EXO ner POP Band aus süd Korea (eher geschenk gewesen), 
für mein Sony Xperia Go.
Magic Knight Rayearth Sammelband 1+teil 4 und 5. 
1ne merchandise Figur einer Japanischen Anime serie.
Und Pokemon schwarz 2 und 2 gebrauchte Manga Bücher.

Alles ausser Pokemon heute auf der Buchmesse in frankfurt abgestaubt.


----------



## Caps-lock (14. Oktober 2012)

Den Lego Star Wars Super Star Destroyer 10221 :>

Möge er das Schmuckstück in meiner kleinen Sammlung werden !


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Oktober 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Den Lego Star Wars Super Star Destroyer 10221 :>
> 
> Möge er das Schmuckstück in meiner kleinen Sammlung werden !



ZAM ist bestimmt neidisch


----------



## ego1899 (14. Oktober 2012)

WOOOHOOOO  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja nur Nebensache ^^ aber noch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (14. Oktober 2012)

Der Weihnachtsmann war da  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. Oktober 2012)

weihnachten kommt immer früher ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gabs bei mir war im steam deal mit 80%


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[url="http://www.amazon.de/Dishonored-Maske-Zorns-100%25-Uncut/dp/B007IZ4268/"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url]


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Den Lego Star Wars Super Star Destroyer 10221 :>
> 
> Möge er das Schmuckstück in meiner kleinen Sammlung werden !



O.O


----------



## ego1899 (14. Oktober 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dishonored hab ich nur mal installiert und den kurz angezockt, aber hat wohl erstmal keine Chance gegen XCOM. Bau am besten gleich Satelliten am Angfang ich hab´s verpeilt und die halbe Welt ist schon aus meinem Rat ausgestiegen weil sie keinen Bock mehr hatten xD


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sowie viiiel zu viel Zeug zum alles posten aus London ;D


----------



## Wynn (14. Oktober 2012)

was zur hölle ist ultraviolett ?

ich kenn ja bluray - digitale copy und dvd aber ultraviolett ?


----------



## Saji (14. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> was zur hölle ist ultraviolett ?
> 
> ich kenn ja bluray - digitale copy und dvd aber ultraviolett ?



UltraViolet ist eine Online-Video-Plattform.

http://www.uvvu.com/what-is-uv.php


----------



## Legendary (15. Oktober 2012)

- 30 Euro bekommen weil ich bei nem Kollegen den LAN Treiber und paar Updates installiert hab
- nen Dildo bestellt


----------



## Ahramanyu (15. Oktober 2012)

Für Treiber installieren bekommt man 30 Euro? o_o Stell mich deinen Kumpels vor!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2012)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Für Treiber installieren bekommt man 30 Euro? o_o Stell mich deinen Kumpels vor!



Du fragst nicht wegen dem Dildo ?


----------



## ZAM (15. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Du fragst nicht wegen dem Dildo ?



Es gibt Dinge, die will man nicht im Detail wissen.


----------



## Wynn (15. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Du fragst nicht wegen dem Dildo ?



nicht vor 21 uhr weil sonst gibts ärger mit zam ^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich mag halt Software mehr als Hardware. Wenn es darum gegangen wäre, dass man für einen Dildo neue Treiber installiert hätte, DANN... aber so.


----------



## Wynn (15. Oktober 2012)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ich mag halt Software mehr als Hardware. Wenn es darum gegangen wäre, dass man für einen Dildo neue Treiber installiert hätte, DANN... aber so.




dann wärs aber ne teuere variante ^^

aber vieleicht erzählt uns ja legendary ob der dildo für ihn ist oder für wen ^^

oder es war nur eine reise nach dildo

*Dildo* ist ein kanadischer Fischer- und Touristenort auf der zu Neufundland gehörenden Halbinsel Avalon in der Provinz Neufundland und Labrador. Er hat 1200 Einwohner und liegt am Südostende der Trinity Bay, die sich etwa 100 km tief vom Atlantik in das Land einschneidet und im Schnitt ca. 20 km breit ist. Dildo ist ca. 90 km von der Provinzhauptstadt St. John&#8217;s entfernt.


----------



## Legendary (15. Oktober 2012)

Haha.  Ich wusste das es polarisiert, deswegen hab ichs ja geschrieben. 

Also ich mach immer bei meinen Kollegen privat die IT, die lassen sich oft nicht lumpen...wenn ihr wisst was eine Technikerstunde kostet. Da ich ja sowieso Informatiker in Ausbildung bin (3. Jahr) mach ich das so nebenbei, da gibts Monate mit bissl Nebenverdienst. 

Und der Dildo ist nicht für mich, bin ja männlich und hetero. Ohne ins Detail zu gehen, der ist für die Freundin.


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

War mir auch sofort klar das die gesamten restlichen Beiträge sich um das Thema Dildo drehen, da musste man gar nicht mehr runter scrollen...
Im Grunde genommen sind wir halt doch alle recht einfach gestrickt...


----------



## Wynn (15. Oktober 2012)

wär ja auch nicht das buffed forum sonst ^^


----------



## Alux (15. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Und der Dildo ist nicht für mich, bin ja männlich und hetero. Ohne ins Detail zu gehen, der ist für die Freundin.



Du allein nicht mehr ausreichend genug?


----------



## Legendary (15. Oktober 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Du allein nicht mehr ausreichend genug?



Das hat damit nix zu tun, sie weiß nichts davon.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Das hat damit nix zu tun, sie weiß nichts davon.



It's a dick in a box...


----------



## Wynn (15. Oktober 2012)

es sei den sie liest hier im forum auch aktiv mit


----------



## Saji (15. Oktober 2012)

Saji war shoppen. :O

Netgear 10/100Mbps Switch damit die PS3 endlich wieder am Internet hängt (und ich kein zweites 10m Lankabel ziehen muss)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ zwei 2m Netzwerkkabel

Ein neuer Badge für meine Kampftasche! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sowie einen neuen "Nose Clipper", nachdem mein alter Trimmer völlig überraschend den Geist aufgab.  Damals hießen die noch Nasenhaartrimmer. Ich fühlte mich jetzt alt als die Media Markt Tussi sagte "Ach, Sie meinen einen Nose Clipper?"... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (15. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> es sei den sie liest hier im forum auch aktiv mit



Das wüsste ich.  Sie spielt kein WoW und auch keine anderen Onlinerollenspiele.


----------



## orkman (15. Oktober 2012)

das neue pokemon: mist aus pandaria CE
und den Anatomie Atlas Netter


----------



## Fakebook (15. Oktober 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Netgear 10/100Mbps Switch ..



Was kostet das Teil? (liegt im Keller, vielleicht lässt es sich zu Geld machen?!)


----------



## Saji (15. Oktober 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Was kostet das Teil? (liegt im Keller, vielleicht lässt es sich zu Geld machen?!)



16,99 beim Media Markt. ^^


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Das wüsste ich.  Sie spielt kein WoW und auch keine anderen Onlinerollenspiele.



Und? Tu ich auch nich (mehr)


----------



## Fakebook (15. Oktober 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> 16,99 beim Media Markt. ^^



Ok, dann bleibt es im Keller. 



Saji schrieb:


> Ich fühlte mich jetzt alt



Kenn ich. Das milde Lächeln, als ich mit der Videokamera im Mediamarkt aufschlug und nach einer Batterie fragte....
Aber gut, noch knapp zwei Wochen bis zum 40sten - ich BIN alt.


----------



## Alux (15. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Das wüsste ich.  Sie spielt kein WoW und auch keine anderen Onlinerollenspiele.



Hab hier auch fast 1 Jahr lang gelesen ohne was in die Richtung zu zocken.


----------



## Legendary (15. Oktober 2012)

Können wir es darauf beruhen lassen, dass ich es einfach weiß?


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

Wir sollten auf hören Legendarys Beiträge auf die Goldwaage zu legen, er lebt ja nich aufm Mond... 

Ich glaube dir, dass du sie so gut kennst!


----------



## Legendary (15. Oktober 2012)

Danke. 

Ja nach gut 3 Jahren sollte ich das...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Oktober 2012)

Seit Freitag Pokemon Weiß 2.

Kann es nur jedem empfehlen, absolut geniales und umfangreiches Spiel (in 3 Tagen hatte ich die Hauptstory durch...24h reine Spielzeit).


----------



## ego1899 (17. Oktober 2012)

Also ich dachte ja schon das ich es mit der G19 von Logitech für 150€ schon sehr weit getrieben habe, aber dieses Ding hier:

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalteeeeeeeeer!
Preis im Internet zwischen 270 und 320€. Ich nutze die G19 schon kaum ausgiebig was die Makrotasten und das Display betrifft, aber irgendwie will ich das Ding trotzdem unbedingt haben, obwohl ich ganz genau weiß das das Unsinn is xD
*sabber sabber sabber*

Vielleicht beschenke ich mich dieses Jahr nur selbst zu Weihnachten, sorry aber für den Rest hat das Geld nich mehr gelangt 

Madcatz Cyborg S.T.R.I.K.E 7





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z_2DfKJuoz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (17. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da es mir mit meinem Fritz Stick langsam reicht, da die Verbindung oft schwankt.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (17. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



da fehlt quasi nur noch der Hotkey für den Pizzalieferanten  

geiles Teil, aber bissl $$$$ ^^


----------



## Fakebook (17. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Madcatz Cyborg S.T.R.I.K.E 7



Hab/hatte nen z-Board. Nicht annähernd so teuer, aber auch die fand ich schon recht geil zum zocken. Extra-Block auf der linken Seite, gute Passform, Tasten frei belegbar und verschiedenfarbige Tastaturbeleuchtung. Haufen Anschlüsse dran. Gamer-Tastatur lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.

Meine steht mittlerweile neben dem PC im Staub. Stattdessen eine rapoo-Minitastatur auf dem Schreibtisch. Grafiktablett und das riesige Tastenbrett von z-Board vertrugen sich nicht. Aber WENN ...wenn ich mal zocke (immerhin schon 2 1/2 Stunden geMOPt), kommt das z-Board wieder auf den Schreibtisch!


----------



## ZAM (18. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Madcatz Cyborg S.T.R.I.K.E 7



Du kannst auch ne G19 zersägen, nen G13 und ein Smartphone dran kleben *g*
Aber das sieht so geil aus - ich will es :O


----------



## MasterXoX (18. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Madcatz Cyborg S.T.R.I.K.E 7



Wo kann man die denn kaufen? Mit deutschem Layout natürlich?^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für ne Buchpräsentation über Kinder- und Jugendliteratur ...


----------



## EspCap (18. Oktober 2012)

Den Binnewies, weil meine Uni den Mortimer anscheinend nicht mag :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (18. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und was ist mit dem Riedel? :S der wird uns empfohlen x_x

Edit: den hab ich z.b. neu ^^


----------



## EspCap (18. Oktober 2012)

Ja, wurde bei uns auch erwähnt. Der Binnewies ist aber wohl das wichtigste Werk für uns. Die Literaturliste lautet:

> Holleman/Widberg - Lehrbuch der Anorganischen Chemie
> Binnewies et al. - Allgemeine und Anorganische Chemie
> Brown et al. - Chemie, Die zentrale Wissenschaft 
> Housecraft/Sharpe - Anorganische Chemie
> Huheey et al. - Anorganische Chemie
> Riedel - Moderne Anorganische Chemie 

Muss noch schauen was ich für Physik und Zellbio bestelle. Was habt ihr denn für Physik?


----------



## Ol@f (18. Oktober 2012)

Gibts bei euch keine Bib, wo man sich die Bücher ausleihen kann? Die scheinen ja auch nicht gerade billig zu sein. Ich finde gerade bei "Fachliteratur für Anfänger" muss man mehrere Bücher gelesen haben, bevor man weiß, welches für einen am besten geeignet ist. 

Ich weiß noch im 1. Semester. Da gab es bei mir so einige, die sich mehrere Bücher für jede Vorlesung gekauft haben und nach einigen Wochen die meisten davon wieder verkaufen wollten... 
Bisher hat das mit dem Ausleihen bei mir sehr gut geklappt, aber unsere Fachbibliothek ist auch riesig. Dazu kommt, dass man im Zweifelsfall alles für Lau drucken bzw. scannen kann. Aber vielleicht unterscheidet sich ja Mathematik zu sehr von dem Chemie-Kram. =)


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2012)

Kaufe mir auch erstmal keine Bücher.... schaue was ich brauche, leihe es ggf, aus und wenns keins gibt, kauf ichs halt gebraucht


----------



## Magogan (19. Oktober 2012)

WTF das Buch kostet knapp 70 Euro! Das sind 7260,53 ¥!!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. Oktober 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Gibts bei euch keine Bib, wo man sich die Bücher ausleihen kann? Die scheinen ja auch nicht gerade billig zu sein. Ich finde gerade bei "Fachliteratur für Anfänger" muss man mehrere Bücher gelesen haben, bevor man weiß, welches für einen am besten geeignet ist.



Doch, aber zumindest am Binnewies kommt man kaum vorbei. Und weil die Chemie-Fachschaft relativ groß ist, ist der auch eher knapp in der Bib. Für Physik und Zellbio schau ich aber wirklich erst mal, ob man die ausleihen kann. 



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]WTF das Buch kostet knapp 70 Euro! Das sind 7260,53 ¥!!![/font]



Das ist ein relativ normaler Preis für Fachliteratur. Leider.


----------



## iShock (19. Oktober 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, wurde bei uns auch erwähnt. Der Binnewies ist aber wohl das wichtigste Werk für uns. Die Literaturliste lautet:
> 
> > Holleman/Widberg - Lehrbuch der Anorganischen Chemie
> > Binnewies et al. - Allgemeine und Anorganische Chemie
> ...



für physik wird uns empfohlen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei uns ist es leider so das wir zwar ne recht große bibo haben - jedoch auch die ganzen maschinenbauer, verfahrenstechniker und was weiß ich noch teilweise auf die selben Bücher zurückgreifen (und bei allein 800-1000 Maschinenbauern im Erstsemester) wirds wahrscheinlich net reichen^^

naja fürs Hauptfach hol ich mir das Buch wahrscheinlich sowieso - und für den rest muss ich schaun^^


----------



## EspCap (19. Oktober 2012)

Achso, du bist ein Ingenieur. Wusste gar nicht, dass ihr auch Chemie habt. 
Bei uns wurde für Physik der Giancoli oder Tipler empfohlen... muss die mal in der Bib näher inspizieren.


----------



## Ogil (19. Oktober 2012)

Jaja - den guten alten Hering hat man uns damals auch empfohlen. Muesste ich auch noch irgendwo haben. Auf jeden Fall ein gutes Buch!


----------



## iShock (19. Oktober 2012)

jupp mach Werkstoffwissenschaft - uns wurde glaub ich noch ein anderes empfohlen wo ich mir den namen aber nicht merken konnte :I

(haben auch noch mit Hydrologie Studenten und so) - kann dir höchstens noch ein Übungsbuch empfehlen (ist auch relativ billig :S)


----------



## EspCap (19. Oktober 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> kann dir höchstens noch ein Übungsbuch empfehlen (ist auch relativ billig :S)



Für Physik? Immer her damit.


----------



## iShock (19. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wobei ich mich im Preis wohl getäuscht hab - war dann wohl ein anderes Buch was mir so günstig erschien :I


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Oktober 2012)

Nackt Fotos von meiner Freundin.... hihihihihih


----------



## painschkes (19. Oktober 2012)

_Pics or it didnt happen. _


----------



## Legendary (19. Oktober 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Pics or it didnt happen. _



This!


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Pics or it didnt happen. _



Der Forderung schließe ich mich an!


----------



## Manowar (19. Oktober 2012)

Same here.

" 
  [#103128] Der Administrator hat die Anzahl der neuen Beiträge innerhalb einer gewissen Zeitspanne limitiert. Bitte warte 30 Sekunden bevor du einen neuen Beitrag schreibst."
Pimmelarschkuchennervigerscheissverdammtnochmal


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2012)

Ne neue FRISUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUR und nachher hoffentlich auch mein Netbook


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (21. Oktober 2012)

Gaslight Anthem, ist nur zum Empfehlen, bei mir sollte nächste Woche mal was größeres Eintreffen


----------



## Dropz (21. Oktober 2012)

Einen weiteren Dota2 Key :3


----------



## vollmi (21. Oktober 2012)

Ist das die FSK16 Fassung von Terminator 1&2 die ich auch mal aus versehen gekauft habe, die dann aber so geschnitten war das keine Person im Film vor der Kamera umkommt? 

Die hab ich ausgepackt angesehen und wieder zurückgebracht. Und sie haben sie zurückgenommen.

mfG René


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. Oktober 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ist das die FSK16 Fassung von Terminator 1&2 die ich auch mal aus versehen gekauft habe, die dann aber so geschnitten war das keine Person im Film vor der Kamera umkommt?


Terminator 2 war schon immer uncut ab 16 freigegeben. Zu sehen ist links aber das auf 4000 Exemplare limitierte T1 Steelbook von Play.com und rechts das deutsche T1 Steel. Beides uncut, da T1 nach Neuprüfung vom Index genommen und sogar eine FSK 16 Freigabe erhalten hat.


----------



## orkman (21. Oktober 2012)

doom 3 bfg edition ... also doom 1+2+3


----------



## Gutgore (22. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aufm weg zu mir, morgen hab ichs =) Mein Sennheiser PC 161 ist schon etwas älter und die Ohrstücke sind noch anders..


----------



## sympathisant (24. Oktober 2012)

endlich mal vor publikum spielen ... :-))




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (24. Oktober 2012)

Rocksmith find ich super.

ich hab ne SSD neu.
Corsair Force GT 180gb
SPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!


----------



## Littlecool (24. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als BluRay




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aenima von Tool

und zu guter letzt der neue MacMini 

Bin am überlegen ob ich mir das iPad 4th Gen holen soll.... wegen dem anschluss wäre es schon nett und als neben Effekt noch bessere grafik in games und mehr power (natürlich nebensache)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> endlich mal vor publikum spielen ... :-))
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NEEED .___.

Sag mal bescheid, wie es so funzt.


----------



## xynlovesit (24. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königmarcus (25. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 In einer Woche gehts los  *whoop whoop*


----------



## Jordin (25. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... Amazon leergekauft.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Testsieger! 
Selbstverständlich nur das Beste.


----------



## Wynn (25. Oktober 2012)

ich dachte harry potter ist zuende ?

oder sind das jetzt die erlebnisse von potters kindern ?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. Oktober 2012)

Littlecool schrieb:


> und zu guter letzt der neue MacMini
> 
> Bin am überlegen ob ich mir das iPad 4th Gen holen soll.... wegen dem anschluss wäre es schon nett und als neben Effekt noch bessere grafik in games und mehr power (natürlich nebensache)


Von der letzten Keynote wird wohl alles bis aufs MacBook Pro ins heimischen Nest finden.


----------



## Konov (25. Oktober 2012)

Jackwolfskin Trailmaster

für die Arbeit und Exkursionen von der Uni





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (25. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich dachte harry potter ist zuende ?


Korrekt.



Wrynn schrieb:


> oder sind das jetzt die erlebnisse von potters kindern ?


Leider nein ^^
Mrs Rowling wollte sich in Erwachsenen-Literatur versuchen. Da es aber mit Obzönitäten, F- und/oder Sch-Wörtern und einer Millieustudie über Englands Kleinbürgertum nicht getan ist, fällt meine Bewertung nicht so gut aus. Das Buch ist alles andere als ein pageturner, obwohl es feine Lichtblicke gab. Dass war mir aber im Vorfeld schon klar. Ich wollte mir dennoch ein eigenes Bild machen. Schade drum.


----------



## Davatar (26. Oktober 2012)

- Ein Flugticket nach Brüssel am nächsten Donnerstag für 4 Tage   

Da mich meine Vorgesetzten dieses Jahr traditionsgemäss im November/Dezember wieder mit Arbeitstagen von 12-16 Stunden quälen werden, dacht ich mir, start ich wenigstens den November mit nem tollen Wochenende im Ausland 


Ausserdem, noch viel, viel besser:
- Nen Headhunter, der mir ne neue Stelle ab Frühling 2013 sucht


----------



## EspCap (26. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (28. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich meinen Rechner wegen dem Mainboard Neuinstallieren musste.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. Oktober 2012)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein Beileid.


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2012)

Neuer Mantel + Schal. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und nachdem ich mich dem "bunte Chino"-Trend lange widersetzt habe noch eine rote Cord Chino (kein Bild dazu gefunden).


----------



## MasterXoX (28. Oktober 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und nachdem ich mich dem "bunte Chino"-Trend lange widersetzt habe noch eine rote Cord Chino (kein Bild dazu gefunden).



Mit sowas laufen sogar die kleinen Kinder bei uns auf der Schule rum.


----------



## eMJay (28. Oktober 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Mein Beileid.


Warum Beileid. Mir gefällt es. Hab es schon seid April drauf.


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Mit sowas laufen sogar die kleinen Kinder bei uns auf der Schule rum.



Ich weiß. Glaube aber, die gebe ich wieder zurück. Ich kann mich mit Cord einfach nicht anfreunden, das sieht einfach so unglaublich nach 80ern aus. 
Hol dann dafür eine 'normale' rote Chino.


----------



## iShock (28. Oktober 2012)

einen Dota 2 Zugang dank eines freundlich buffed users - endlich


----------



## Manowar (29. Oktober 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Glaube aber, die gebe ich wieder zurück. Ich kann mich mit Cord einfach nicht anfreunden, das sieht einfach so unglaublich nach 80ern aus.
> Hol dann dafür eine 'normale' rote Chino.



Da kaufst du dir nen echt schicken Mantel und verunstaltest dich dann wieder mit so einer Hose?


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Oktober 2012)

Windows 8 
90 tage testversion auf meinem Hp touchsmart tm2

begeisterung poor. hat die lahme touch funktion deutlich verbessert und das betriebssystem selbst ist bisher absolut einfach zu bedienen.
mir gefällts bislang super.

musste nur etwas länger suchen bis ich den herunterfahren knopf gefunden habe.


----------



## Davatar (29. Oktober 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Neuer Mantel + Schal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Mantel is ja goil, genau sowas such ich :O Was hast dafür bezahlt?

Edit: Nen Schwarz-Weiss-Lasedrucker mit eingebautem Scanner. Hab mich früher immer gegen Multifunktionsgeräte dieser Art gesträubt, aber da das Zeug mittlerweile so günstig ist, hab ich mir jetzt trotzdem mal eins zugelegt.


----------



## orkman (29. Oktober 2012)

diverse buecher und meine kinokarten für die halloween nacht


----------



## EspCap (29. Oktober 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Der Mantel is ja goil, genau sowas such ich :O Was hast dafür bezahlt?



300, ist von Boss und nennt sich "The Task". 



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Da kaufst du dir nen echt schicken Mantel und verunstaltest dich dann wieder mit so einer Hose?[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]



Finde mal was anderes an Hosen. Ich hab atm eigentlich nur Jeans in unterschiedlichen Blautönen und das ist irgendwie auch langweilig.

On topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wollte es mal ausprobieren, merke aber schon, dass das nichts ist. Forming Cream ist und bleibt das einzig Wahre.


----------



## Legendary (29. Oktober 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wollte es mal ausprobieren, merke aber schon, dass das nichts ist. Forming Cream ist und bleibt das einzig Wahre.



Das hätte ich dir gleich sagen können. Wie riecht das Zeug denn?


----------



## Konov (29. Oktober 2012)

Was macht ihr mit den Cremes? Sind das Schuhcremes? Schmiert man sich das ins Gesicht? Wofür braucht man das? ^^


----------



## Ogil (29. Oktober 2012)

Die schmiert man sich auf den Waschbaerbauch - zum "Forming" und "Defining"


----------



## Legendary (29. Oktober 2012)

Gott ihr Kunstbanausen...  

Das ist ein gutes Haarwachs, nicht so ein Ramsch wie bei Syoss oder Garnier.


----------



## Aun (29. Oktober 2012)

jaja grandpa simpson hat sich dafür in die hand geault ^^


----------



## Konov (29. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Gott ihr Kunstbanausen...
> 
> Das ist ein gutes Haarwachs, nicht so ein Ramsch wie bei Syoss oder Garnier.



Achso, ich bevorzuge den Strubbelkopf ohne Haargel


----------



## Y S L (29. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Gott ihr Kunstbanausen...
> 
> Das ist ein gutes Haarwachs, nicht so ein Ramsch wie bei Syoss oder Garnier.



Da gibts aber noch ganz viel besseres!!

Hatte auch schon mal die Formungs-Creme, die hält aber nicht lange genug.. jedenfalls bei mir! son dreck 

Achja und den ganzen anderen AC scheiß auch, steh ich aber nicht mehr so drauf..!!


----------



## Aun (29. Oktober 2012)

Y schrieb:


> Da gibts aber noch ganz viel besseres!!



loctite. hält bei einmal anwenden ein leben lang ^^


----------



## Y S L (29. Oktober 2012)

haha ja, für meine haare sicherlich genau das richtige 

noch zum mantel: würde ja auch einen ganz klassichen trench in erwägung ziehen! kannst du zu allem anziehen und sieht nicht so sakko-mäßig aus.

der hier gezeigte macht den träger ein bisschen alt..

und wenn ich schon dabei bin  kauf dir doch statt einer roten hosen aus welchem stoff auch immer eine beige chino (aus normalen chinostoff, cordhosen kann man ja zu nicht soviel anziehen.. würde ich mal behaupten) oder eine ganz normale dunkelblaue stoffhose, sieht eigentlich immer am besten aus.. so eine rote hose erzeugt bei mir immer den eindruck dass es jemand zu hart versucht.. wir sind uns jawohl einig dass dieser style so irgendwie aus dem nautischen stammt, und mal ganz ehrlich, bei mir in der marina seh ich nie jemanden mit ner roten hose...!!


----------



## painschkes (29. Oktober 2012)

_- BF BC2_


----------



## Aun (30. Oktober 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _- BF BC2_



na gc genossin! tag her und ab geht die luzie


----------



## LarsW (30. Oktober 2012)

Schlafrytmusstörungen.


----------



## Davatar (30. Oktober 2012)

Nen Reiseführer für Brüssel


----------



## vollmi (30. Oktober 2012)

Mal wieder was neues für den Winter

Hatte schon das Vorgängermodel, ist aber nach bald 10 Jahren doch ziemlich verbraucht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2012)

Sieht cool aus zum rumtollen im Schnee ^^


----------



## vollmi (30. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Sieht cool aus zum rumtollen im Schnee ^^



Ohh ja. Und die Härte ist, bis ca. -10°C muss man im T-Shirt sein weil man sonst schlicht zu warm hat.


----------



## Morisson (30. Oktober 2012)

Endlich mal neue Schuhe 

Mein Link


----------



## Littlecool (30. Oktober 2012)

Grad is Assassins Creed 3 Join or Die in der Pegi angekommen   

Das wird ne lange nacht muhaha


----------



## Reflox (30. Oktober 2012)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Grad is Assassins Creed 3 Join or Die in der Pegi angekommen



I hate uuuuuuuuuuuu 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur die version mit den DLCs


----------



## win3ermute (30. Oktober 2012)

Heute von der Post abgeholt; eben gerade ausgepackt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf die Schnelle fotografiert; Bilder werden dem Zustand nicht gerecht - sieht nicht aus wie 35 Jahre alt, sondern fast wie aus dem Laden. Morgen geht er an den Strom; dann gibt's bessere Bilder inkl. Blauleuchten. Ich werde ihn "Rambo" nennen...


----------



## Legendary (30. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






EscCap hat mich drauf gebracht, dass ich auch mal wieder ne Dose kaufen sollte.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2012)

Legendary, hast du das Mascara nicht vergessen ?


----------



## Plato0n (30. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



endlich mal ne vernünfitge Hülle für mein Handy


----------



## Magogan (31. Oktober 2012)

Wozu eine Hülle für ein iPhone? Welchen Sinn hat die? Schutz? Das iPhone ist doch stabil genug ^^


----------



## Davatar (31. Oktober 2012)

Ein Deutsch-Französisch-Wörterbuch, das so klein ist, dass mans problemlos in die Hosentasche stecken kann. Wobei ich französisch soweit wie möglich vermeiden will...aber man kann ja nie wissen ^^



Magogan schrieb:


> Wozu eine Hülle für ein iPhone? Welchen Sinn hat die? Schutz? Das iPhone ist doch stabil genug ^^


Zuerstmal bietet eine Hülle tatsächlich extrem viel Schutz. So viele tausend Mal wie mir mein Handy schon runtergefallen ist, da bin ich echt froh, hatt ich immer ne Schutzhülle. Ausserdem schützts vor Lack-Kratzern.


----------



## Plato0n (31. Oktober 2012)

AUßerdem ist sie nciht für nen Iphone, sondern für mein Desire HD. klick mal auf das Bild, dann fällt auf, das man bei der Bestellung sein Handymodell mit angibt und somit jede Schutzhülle, die es auf der Seite gibt in individuellen Maßen bestellen kann und sie somit auf jedes Handy passt  Ja, auch die aus Kuhfell 

Lieferung dauert zwar knapp 2 Wochen, aber das lässt sich verschmerzen.


----------



## NoHeroIn (31. Oktober 2012)

Man hat DVDs (und Bücher) gekauft.

[attachment=13015:einkauf1012.JPG]


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Oktober 2012)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> Man hat DVDs (und Bücher) gekauft.
> 
> [attachment=13015:einkauf1012.JPG]




Dabei hast du noch gar keinen Geburtstag.^^


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2012)

Scheinbar nicht wenige weibliche Verehrerinnen an der Uni, muhaha 

3 gleichzeitig dürfte schwierig werden, hmm


----------



## Aun (31. Oktober 2012)

ehm konov, wie war das noch gleich mit: ich brauch kohle? *hust*


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ehm konov, wie war das noch gleich mit: ich brauch kohle? *hust*



Schon klar, kommt nicht in Frage! Obwohl die ein oder andere sicher was springen lassen würde


----------



## Aun (31. Oktober 2012)

grrrrrrr ^^
konov der buffed veführer  vote 4 independent titel ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (1. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wegen Zeitmangels noch nicht angespielt...


----------



## Ogil (1. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. November 2012)

Wieder ein iPad 2. Diesmal ohne 3g, mit dem geringsten Speicher und in weiß 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gebraucht für 300€ mit Smartcover


----------



## Legendary (1. November 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wieder ein iPad 2. Diesmal ohne 3g, mit dem geringsten Speicher und in weiß
> 
> Gebraucht für 300€ mit Smartcover



LOL!


----------



## Konov (1. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> LOL!



was ist so witzig? ich will mitlachen! ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. November 2012)

Demnächst Geburtstag meines Sohnes und natürlich Weihnachten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xynlovesit (2. November 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wieder ein iPad 2. Diesmal ohne 3g, mit dem geringsten Speicher und in weiß




Grats! Was war denn dein erstes iPad?


----------



## Aun (2. November 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Demnächst Geburtstag meines Sohnes und natürlich Weihnachten:



also wenns nach mir ginge: sisters of mercy und freywild für sohnemann und iron sky gleich, als anti justin bieber waffe, hinterher ^^. damit genosse nie die falsche musik hört und filme schaut und lego für mich selber, vllt auch noch zum gemeinsamen zusammenbau   


btw schenk deinen kindern am besten so herzzerreißede sache alá: "als die tiere den wald verließen"!ich könnte heute mit meinen 27 lenßen noch dazu heulen   . aber es ist eine herrliche geschichte mit moral


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. November 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Grats! Was war denn dein erstes iPad?



Das erste war eben ein iPad 2 schwarz 3g 32gb. Habe es vor längerer Zeit verkauft, weil ich es nicht so richtig benutzt habe und mir der Vertrag auch zu teuer war. Außerdem war mein PC kaputt gegangen und ich wollte mir ein iPhone kaufen. Kam halt alles zusammen. Jetzt teile ich mir das iPad mit meiner Mutter und benutze es primär zuhause. Außerdem wird es noch genutzt um meinen Großeltern Bilder zu zeigen. Das geht damit wunderbar.


----------



## xynlovesit (2. November 2012)

Vermisse auch irgendwie mein iPad, hatte das aller erste gehabt mit 3G und war super zufrieden damit, hat echt Spass gemacht. Naja, jetzt muss erstmal Geld her fuer einen neuen Mac Mini mit einem i7 , denn mein alter Duo Core 2.4ghz ist jetzt einfach nicht mit der Stand der Dinge. Kein Turbo Boost 2.0, kein Hyperthreading ect..


----------



## vollmi (2. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> btw schenk deinen kindern am besten so herzzerreißede sache alá: "als die tiere den wald verließen"!ich könnte heute mit meinen 27 lenßen noch dazu heulen   . aber es ist eine herrliche geschichte mit moral



Ohjaa oder Black beauty 
Es gibt da so filme da flennt man einfach. :-)


----------



## floppydrive (2. November 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Demnächst Geburtstag meines Sohnes und natürlich Weihnachten:




Pfff Lego, echte Eltern schenken iPhone/iPad und andere Status Symbole aber mit solchen billig Geschenken kommt man doch nicht an, eure Armut kotzt mich an!


----------



## Human Ashes (2. November 2012)

uhm... hochzeitsgeschenk für den schwager ist angekommen *grin*
[attachment=13016SCN0219.jpg]


----------



## Ogil (2. November 2012)

Ein Gaming-PC als Hochzeitsgeschenk? Willst Du die frische Ehe gleich ruinieren?


----------



## Human Ashes (2. November 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ein Gaming-PC als Hochzeitsgeschenk? Willst Du die frische Ehe gleich ruinieren?


naja uhm... er hat es sich gewünscht... da er bei der bahn oft tagsüber weg ist und abends heimkommt und meine schwester durch ihren Job im Krankenhaus meist erst gegen 0-1Uhr heimkommt... er will was zu tun haben in der Zeit, hihi ^^


----------



## Stevesteel (2. November 2012)

Meine neue Brille, original Rodenstock aus dem Jahrzehnt der guten Musik


----------



## Aun (2. November 2012)

ich weiß ja nicht was schlimmer ist  die ganzenplüschtiere und ponys oder der mikrige fernseher ^^


----------



## Human Ashes (2. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht was schlimmer ist  die ganzenplüschtiere und ponys oder der mikrige fernseher ^^


hm... meine freundin meinte mal sie fühle sich so wohl in meinem Zimmer uhm... weil es so herrlich Bi wirken würde...  
oh uhm... das ist kein fernseher... nur ich hab ne ps3 geschenktbekommen aber keinen fernseher gehabt, hatte aber noch einen Bildschirm mit Full HD über also wurde der als "Fernseher" missbraucht.. ^^'
uhm... sind immerhin stolze 21,5" x]


----------



## Alux (2. November 2012)

Human schrieb:


> uhm... hochzeitsgeschenk für den schwager ist angekommen *grin*
> [attachment=13016SCN0219.jpg]



Hast du noch eine Schwester die Ledig is? 

BTW: 

ENDLICH!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (2. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> was ist so witzig? ich will mitlachen! ^^



Habs doch alle extra groß markiert.


Ein uraltes Pad ohne 3G und wenig Speicher für 300 Euro. xD Ich glaub ich leg meine Rente nicht in Fonds an sondern lieber in Apple Hardware, die ist ja scheinbar über 10 Jahre nahezu ohne Wertverlust.


----------



## Ogil (2. November 2012)

Naja - ich finde auch nicht unbedingt, dass ein Tablet 3G haben muss. Kostet extra (das Tablet selbst + zusaetzliche Karte) und entweder hab ich (a) WLAN verfuegbar oder (b) ich stell das Smartphone auf Tethering und hab somit 3G am Tablet verfuegbar ohne dass ich ne Extra-Karte mit Extra-Kosten habe...

Das Nexus 7 hat umgerechnet 250€ gekostet (ich vermute mal die Preise in D. liegen auch in etwa in dem Bereich). Auch ohne 3G - dafuer die Variante mit Maximal-Speicher (32G und natuerlich nagelneu.

Und um nicht ganz ab vom Thema zu sein: Neu hab ich ne Huelle fuers Nexus 7 und AC3.


----------



## EspCap (2. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Allerdings mit meinem Namen & Bild. 

Und eine grüne Chino (ohne Cord). Aber vor allem ersteres.


----------



## Olliruh (2. November 2012)

probz


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Habs doch alle extra groß markiert.
> 
> 
> Ein uraltes Pad ohne 3G und wenig Speicher für 300 Euro. xD Ich glaub ich leg meine Rente nicht in Fonds an sondern lieber in Apple Hardware, die ist ja scheinbar über 10 Jahre nahezu ohne Wertverlust.



Bei so viel Ahnung wie du zu haben scheinst rate ich dir dringend vom Anlegen ab. Lass das Geld lieber auf der Bank und es wird durch die Inflation nur ganz langsam weniger.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> also wenns nach mir ginge: sisters of mercy und freywild für sohnemann und iron sky gleich, als anti justin bieber waffe, hinterher ^^. damit genosse nie die falsche musik hört und filme schaut und lego für mich selber, vllt auch noch zum gemeinsamen zusammenbau
> 
> 
> btw schenk deinen kindern am besten so herzzerreißede sache alá: "als die tiere den wald verließen"!ich könnte heute mit meinen 27 lenßen noch dazu heulen   . aber es ist eine herrliche geschichte mit moral


Also die CDs und BDs sind mir.  Ansonsten haben wir eine gut sortierte Bücherei, mit allen Kinderbüchern, die wir als Kinder schon mochten und auch Kinderfilme sind ohne Ende vorhanden.


----------



## orkman (2. November 2012)

assassins creed 3 fuer xbox
torchlight 2 fuer pc
Buch: Extraleben von Constantin Gillies


----------



## Konov (2. November 2012)

Ich weiß nich mal was 3G ist 

Gut dass ich den ganzen Schnickschnack net brauche ^^

Ähh was ich neues hab, Kohle durch Verkauf meiner DVD Sammlung, neue Kurbelschraube fürs Bike, d.h. es kann bald wieder losgehen


----------



## xynlovesit (2. November 2012)

3G steht fuer die dritte Generation der Mobilfunkstandards.


----------



## Legendary (2. November 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Bei so viel Ahnung wie du zu haben scheinst rate ich dir dringend vom Anlegen ab. Lass das Geld lieber auf der Bank und es wird durch die Inflation nur ganz langsam weniger.



Alles klar Chef. Sei weiter ein Lemming.


----------



## Human Ashes (3. November 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Hast du noch eine Schwester die Ledig is?


durchaus c;


----------



## eMJay (3. November 2012)

Schuppen voll Holz, fürn Winter damit es im Wohnzimmer schön warm und kuschelig ist.

und 
Die CD vom bestem Radio Moderator der Welt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gestern von meinem Schatz bekommen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xynlovesit (5. November 2012)

2.3 Ghz i7 CPU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (5. November 2012)

geld und musikalben von bizzy montana


----------



## floppydrive (6. November 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> 2.3 Ghz i7 CPU
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Kauf, es gibt einfach nichts besseres als eine Weiße Box zur Aufbewahrung von Äpfeln, meine hält die Boskop Äpfel seit locker 3 Wochen frisch.


----------



## xynlovesit (6. November 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Gute Kauf, es gibt einfach nichts besseres als eine Weiße Box zur Aufbewahrung von Äpfeln, meine hält die Boskop Äpfel seit locker 3 Wochen frisch.




Und du willst es gar nicht glauben, durch das entfernen des Laufwerkes,  kann ich sogar noch 1 Apfel mehr unterbringen.  Ich bin jedes Mal auf das Neue erstaunt, wie Apple das immer schafft.  Hammer hart.


----------



## EspCap (6. November 2012)

Laborkittel, -brille & -handschuhe. Brauchen wir aber erst ab nächstem Jahr.


----------



## Legendary (6. November 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Gute Kauf, es gibt einfach nichts besseres als eine Weiße Box zur Aufbewahrung von Äpfeln, meine hält die Boskop Äpfel seit locker 3 Wochen frisch.



Made my day.  Floppy ist halt der härteste Troll, da kann selbst ich noch was lernen.


----------



## Ogil (8. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt muss nur noch die Muenzboerse ankommen, damit ich die coole Space Invaders Geldboerse (die kein Muenzfach hat) auch nutzen kann. Mal schauen, ob das dann eine bessere und langlebigere Loesung ist als die kombinierten Geldboersen mit Muenzfach. Hier (UK) hab ich immer das Problem, dass die Muenzen wirklich Pfunde wiegen und einerseits das Muenzfach immer schnell kaputt geht und andererseits die Geldboerse damit immer so dick und schwer ist.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (8. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (9. November 2012)

mal wieder einen Geschwindigkeitsschub.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (9. November 2012)

5 bildhübsche erstsemesterinnen, die unter meinem kommando auf dem weihnachtsmarkt ackern. und alle single ^^ *sabber*

und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und warum? weil ich der übelste me crack bin, und weil ichs hab


----------



## Wynn (9. November 2012)

sachen gibts ^^ obs das auch für femshep gibt ^^


----------



## Aun (9. November 2012)

ja die gibts teilweise auch in fem ausführung. musste mal im biowareshop nachschaun


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. November 2012)

Woah, ich als arachnophober bekomme jedes Mal nen tierischen Schreck, wenn ich die Seite hier aufrufe.


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

prototype 1 + 2 + dlc für 6 euro und somit 90% rabatt 

blut und gedärme !!!


----------



## Saji (10. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> prototype 1 + 2 + dlc für 6 euro und somit 90% rabatt
> 
> blut und gedärme !!!



Was wie wo? Wo gibt's denn das? PN falls streng geheim.


----------



## Fakebook (10. November 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Was wie wo? Wo gibt's denn das? PN falls streng geheim.



Glaub, bei amazon ... laut Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

war blitzsale laut reddit - kommt sonntag nacht für 9,99 $ = 7,86 € wieder als weekly deal bei amazon.com

http://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/

abonieren 

man braucht aber eine kreditkarte und http://www.borderlinx.com/ für die us rechnungsadresse oder ein mcdonalds in der usa


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geburtstagsgeschenk für nen Kumpel


----------



## xynlovesit (10. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (10. November 2012)

Ich wusste gar net das man mit Apple keine Screenshots machen kann


----------



## xynlovesit (10. November 2012)

Das Foto war gedacht um meinen Bruder ein Fotos ans Handy zu schicken ueber SMS.


----------



## Saji (11. November 2012)

Prototype 1 + 2 + DLC für 10$


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ne Kamera & ein bisschen Geld.


----------



## stefanru (11. November 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar net das man mit Apple keine Screenshots machen kann



nene geht leider "noch" nicht


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Gib mir das Auto >.< *Neidisch werd* 
Ich mag diese kleinen Spielereien :3


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2012)

Das hab ich von den Jungs geschenkt bekommen, es macht so spaß


----------



## Konov (13. November 2012)

ENDLICH LIEFERBAR, bald gehts wieder los auf den Trail, hoffentlich bevor der dicke Schnee kommt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (13. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




+ 12 pkt in mathe!


----------



## Manowar (13. November 2012)

Rasier dich.


----------



## H2OTest (13. November 2012)

nein.


----------



## vollmi (13. November 2012)

Endlich mal einer der sich nicht "ausversehen" nackich fotografiert. :-)


----------



## Manowar (13. November 2012)

Du bist aber noch nicht so weit, um einen schönen Bartwuchs zu haben, junger Padawan.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. November 2012)

Jacke: Sieht cool aus.
Der 2-Tage-Flaum steht dir zwar echt nicht, aber jeder muss ja mal anfangen (Auch wenn andere sowas direkt mittags trotz Morgenrasur haben *g*).
Ajo und natürlich gz zu den 12P!
Ich hab ein paar Bücher für die Uni neu. Was das kostet T_T


----------



## H2OTest (13. November 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Du bist aber noch nicht so weit, um einen schönen Bartwuchs zu haben, junger Padawan.




ganz ehrlich, ich mags so lieber  darum lass ich es so


----------



## Konov (13. November 2012)

Lass dir nix einreden H20, siehst gut aus, so wie es ist wenn es dir gefällt.... immer diese Leute die einem erzählen wollen, was gut aussieht und/oder notwendig ist... als gäbe es eine Richtlinie. ^^

Jacke ist auch schick, läuft


----------



## Manowar (13. November 2012)

Damit hast du natürlich recht Konov, aber Pflaum ist blöde


----------



## H2OTest (13. November 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Damit hast du natürlich recht Konov, aber Pflaum ist blöde



wie wo was ? Pflaum?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2012)

Unaufgeräumt


----------



## Manowar (13. November 2012)

Du, ich hab das genau so gemacht und ich dachte ich hätte nen Bart, aber im grunde wars echt nur ein "Bart"


----------



## Konov (13. November 2012)

Bart = Haare im Gesicht

Also was soll das bei H20 anderes sein??


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (13. November 2012)

Sieht doch gut aus mitn Bart. Meine Freundin liebt es auch, wenn ich einen 5 Tages Bart hab. Wenn ich mich mal wieder Rasier, Zickt sie gleich rum^^


----------



## Legendary (13. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> ENDLICH LIEFERBAR, bald gehts wieder los auf den Trail, hoffentlich bevor der dicke Schnee kommt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Penisring?


----------



## Konov (13. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Penisring?



SO UNGEFÄHR ^^ Kurbelschraube fürs bike


----------



## Manowar (13. November 2012)

Wieviel hast du dafür zahlen müssen?


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

4 euro plus versand hat er gezahlt


----------



## Legendary (13. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davon gehört und es mir mal gekauft, die Spiele die da dabei sind, sind soweit ich das bis jetzt gesehen hab ganz niedlich. Edit: Image fixed


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

verlinkung geht nicht ^^

habe auch für 2 $ mir das bundle geholt - crayon physics und eufloria bis jetzt ganz cool


----------



## Reflox (13. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (13. November 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wieviel hast du dafür zahlen müssen?



4 Euro, mit Versand 7 und paar zerquetschte


----------



## Manowar (13. November 2012)

Naja ok, geht ja noch.
Hätte jetzt mit mehr gerechnet. Weil dann hätte ich ne Zeichnung angefertigt, Angebote eingeholt und würde die Dinger bei Ebay verticken


----------



## Ol@f (13. November 2012)

Neue Gitarre



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und aus irgend einem Grund ist meine Leitung deutlich schneller geworden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. November 2012)

du bist nicht zufällig zu dieser schwedischen oma mit 40 gigabit dl gezogen? ^^


----------



## Plato0n (13. November 2012)

> habe auch für 2 $ mir das bundle geholt - crayon physics und eufloria bis jetzt ganz cool






war so frei und habe 7$ ausgegeben, is bei dem aktuellen Kurs ja immer noch geschenkt und gab noch nen Spiel gratis.




Hab aber ne Frage, spiele beide spiele auf meinem android Handy, habe aber bei physics das Problem, das ich immer wieder von vorne beginnen muss, und mein spielstand nciht gespeichert wird, hat noch jemand das Problem?




und zur Topic: Humble Indie Bundle 4


----------



## Silmyiél (14. November 2012)

24 x
- Zeder Schaft (11/32 Spine)
- 30 Zoll Gesamtlänge
- 5 Zoll Drall Befiederung
- 100grain Tophat-Spitze
- Marco-Nocke (orange fluo)

Freue mich aufs Tunier am WE


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2012)

Nen Praxis(Praktikums)platz im Kindergarten für 2013 WOOOOP WOOOP


----------



## fallas (14. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für 17 Flocken...dachtick mir: Nimmste mal mit!

http://store.steampowered.com/app/50650/


----------



## tonygt (14. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch net ganz sicher ob ich sie behalte


----------



## xynlovesit (14. November 2012)

Ich hab diese Maus schon seit 4 Jahren, absolut kein Problem. Funktioniert immer noch problemlos.


----------



## Saji (14. November 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Ich hab diese Maus schon seit 4 Jahren, absolut kein Problem. Funktioniert immer noch problemlos.



Funktionieren ist die eine Sache, gut in der Hand liegen eine andere.


----------



## tonygt (14. November 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Funktionieren ist die eine Sache, gut in der Hand liegen eine andere.



Funktionieren tut sie hatte vorher die Diamondhack und diese kommt mir jetzt halt extrem klobig vor und die Maustasten lassen sich meiner Meinung nach sehr schwer klicken.
Mal weiter testen


----------



## HitotsuSatori (14. November 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab diese Maus nun auch seit etwa drei Jahren. Will keine andere mehr. ^^


----------



## Legendary (15. November 2012)

- Jean Paul Gaultier² 120ml   
- Milka Popcornschokolade
- 50 Euro


jetzt noch auf die Bank und das Geschenk vom Opa abholen und später gehts zum Essen, da nehm ich dann die Geschenke von meiner Freundin und ihrer Mum an.


----------



## Saji (15. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> - Jean Paul Gaultier² 120ml
> - Milka Popcornschokolade
> - 50 Euro
> 
> ...



Happy Birthday, Ravena... ehm... ich meine Legendary! 

Neu: heute noch nix, erst morgen oder übermorgen, wollte nur zum Burzeltag gratulieren!


----------



## Königmarcus (15. November 2012)

Einmal n neuer Hoodie und die Dark Knight-Trilogy (Steelbox Version) vorbestellt


----------



## Legendary (15. November 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Happy Birthday, Ravena... ehm... ich meine Legendary!
> 
> Neu: heute noch nix, erst morgen oder übermorgen, wollte nur zum Burzeltag gratulieren!



Dankeschön. 


Später kommt hier noch einiges neues...unter anderem eine fette 3 TB Platte als neues Datengrab.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2012)

Wuuuuh sie sind endlich da! Und sie sind geil! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (15. November 2012)

Einmal das



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und den Führerschein Klasse B


----------



## Aun (15. November 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> und den Führerschein Klasse B



rette sich wer kann... noch son kamikaze typ ^^


----------



## Slayed (15. November 2012)

Neue Spiegel fürs Motorrad 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uuund 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von Blue Stahli, dass Album Blue Stahli *freu*


----------



## Alux (15. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> rette sich wer kann... noch son kamikaze typ ^^



Nene bin ja brav


----------



## Magogan (15. November 2012)

Slayed schrieb:


> Neue Spiegel fürs Motorrad
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was ist denn mit den alten passiert?


----------



## vollmi (15. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wuuuuh sie sind endlich da! Und sie sind geil!



Sehen sehr robust aus. Was für Pferde reitest du?

Und i hab neu Call of Duty 2

mfG René


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2012)

das sind gothic stiefel keine reitstiefel ^^


----------



## Legendary (15. November 2012)

- 60 Euro vom Opa
- Gutschein für die Food&Life Messe in München Ende November
- New York Kalender 2013
- 50 Euro Amazon Gutschein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Seagate 3 TB, USB 3.0, mit Prime Versand hoffentlich bis Samstag da


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. November 2012)

Happy Birthday! Zum Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2012)

DEINE KINDER MÜSSEN SO GLÜCKLICH SEIN .__________.


----------



## Legendary (15. November 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Happy Birthday!



Danke, du hast aber auch wieder sauber eingekauft. Bei dir würde ich mir vorkommen, als hätte ich jeden Tag Geburtstag.


----------



## Königmarcus (15. November 2012)

Joker, bist du Millionär? Bei dir siehts nämlich immer so danach aus, was da alles mal eben zwischendurch gekauft wird^^


----------



## Magogan (15. November 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich noch normale Legosteine, mit denen man kreativ sein kann? Oder nur noch Lego Star Wars und sowas?

Sieht nicht so aus, als wäre Joker Millionär ^^ Ich tippe eher auf obere Mittelschicht  Wenn seine Frau auch noch arbeitet, ist das auch eigentlich nicht so viel ^^


----------



## H2OTest (15. November 2012)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> Joker, bist du Millionär? Bei dir siehts nämlich immer so danach aus, was da alles mal eben zwischendurch gekauft wird^^



nö, soweit ich weiß arbeitet er nur rund um den tag ... War der MEinung er hatte auch mal seinen Job erwähnt komm aber grad nicht drauf


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> DEINE KINDER MÜSSEN SO GLÜCKLICH SEIN .__________.


Schlecht geht es denen sicherlich nicht, aber da wird etliches von weggelegt. Bei Preisen von 60% unter UVP musste ich aber zuschlagen. Lego erreicht ja leider nach Auslaufen von Serien kurz Tiefpreise und danach astronomische Höhen.



Königmarcus schrieb:


> Joker, bist du Millionär? Bei dir siehts nämlich immer so danach aus, was da alles mal eben zwischendurch gekauft wird^^


Nein, aber ich kaufe halt bewusst günstig ein.



Magogan schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch normale Legosteine, mit denen man kreativ sein kann? Oder nur noch Lego Star Wars und sowas?


Ja es gibt noch normale Legosteine und da bekommt man auch einen echten Mehrwert im Gegensatz zu den überteuerten Lizenzgeschichten.


----------



## Saji (16. November 2012)

Soo, endlich da! :3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Staubsauger-Aufsatz-Kit zur PC-Reinigung. Aufstecken und lossaugen, klappt wirklich gut und ist nicht so klobig wie das normale Zubehör. Jetzt ist der Rechner komplett staubbefreit.  Kostete genau so viel wie eine Dose Druckluft, hält aber bedeutend länger und bläst den Staub natürlich nicht in alle Ritzen.


----------



## Legendary (16. November 2012)

Gibts das für jeden Staubsauger bzw. ist das genormt? Wo haste das her? Mag auch haben.


----------



## stefanru (16. November 2012)

lol das ist ja richtig cool


----------



## Konov (16. November 2012)

Wusste auch nicht dass es sowas gibt, aber wenn man bei Amazon Staubsauger + Aufsatz eingibt kommen interessante Ergebnisse. ^^


----------



## Aun (16. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mehr nerdigkeit geht nicht ^^*dear diary jackpot*  kost ja nur 150


----------



## xynlovesit (16. November 2012)

Mal 150$ da gelassen bei dem 1. neu eroeffneten H&M hier in Southwest Florida.


----------



## EspCap (16. November 2012)

Zumindest mal aus der Bib geholt. Mal schauen wann ich Zeit finde auch mal reinzuschauen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (17. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Gibts das für jeden Staubsauger bzw. ist das genormt? Wo haste das her? Mag auch haben.



Adapter ist dabei, sollte auf fast alle Staubsauger passen. Bei unserem 15 Jahre alten Miele passt's zumindest wunderbar. Ich hab's von hier: http://www.ep-medias...it-p-79629.html

Muss dazusagen das ich das Kit am Mittwoch noch für 5,95 bekam, jetzt kost's leider 9,12. ^^ Aber dafür ist's Portofrei und noch immer günstiger als über Amazon. http://www.amazon.de...36&sr=8-1-fkmr1

Edit: Lustig, während ich schrieb sank der Preis auf 9,10.


----------



## Fakebook (17. November 2012)

Ich mag Staubsauger nicht. Hatte nen coolen Flüster-Staubsauger, der war so leise, dass es nicht mal mir auf die Nerven ging. Leider blieb das gute Stück beim letzten Beziehungskrach zurück. Und für Handfeger und Schaufel gibts keine Adapter.


----------



## Legendary (17. November 2012)

Danke Saji, ich glaub das bestell ich mir demnächst auch mal, das Druckluftspray ist immer so schnell leer und ich glaub das ist auf Dauer auch ned so dolle.


----------



## Alux (17. November 2012)

Oh nein Joker nutzt nen Apple PC, ich dachte er ist noch einer von den normalen


----------



## win3ermute (17. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ich mag Staubsauger nicht. Hatte nen coolen Flüster-Staubsauger, der war so leise, dass es nicht mal mir auf die Nerven ging. Leider blieb das gute Stück beim letzten Beziehungskrach zurück. Und für Handfeger und Schaufel gibts keine Adapter.



Kehrst Du noch oder lebst Du schon? Auch wild sinnlos herumfegern kann man günstig mit Style (5 Euro bei Staples):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Leben ist einfach zu kurz, um sich mit "normalem" Zeuch zu umgeben...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (17. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Danke Saji, ich glaub das bestell ich mir demnächst auch mal, das Druckluftspray ist immer so schnell leer und ich glaub das ist auf Dauer auch ned so dolle.



Ja, Druckluftspray ist schnell leer, Flüssigkeit tritt aus wenn man die Dose zu schräg hält, es bläst den Staub in alle Ecken des Rechners und der Druck lässt auch irgendwann nach. Dann lieber Saugen statt Blasen. 
Ob du es nun beim diesem EP oder bei Amazon bestellst ist wurscht, dürften bei beiden genau das gleiche Set sein.

Neu: Krallenknipserdings und Fellbürste für Kleintiere, also direkt mal meinem Meerschweinchen die Krallen geschnitten und gut durchgekämmt.


----------



## Magogan (17. November 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Dann lieber Saugen statt Blasen.


Ja, der Meinung bin ich auch ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. November 2012)

Bei mir hat sich auch wieder so einiges angesammelt. 

-2x Cheap Monday Hose
-Air Max 90 <3
-Suicide Silence Headbang Cap, kam ein Tag vor dem Mitch starb an ._.
-SuSi Shirt
-2x Atticus Shirts
-Kaisaschnitt - Die Geschichte vom Rasenmähermann CD, Kaisaschnitt - Der Schwarze Hai CD
-Mc Basstard Zwiespalt Grau CD
-signierte TnTash CD
-signierte IMP Black & Sucht 88,1 Grad Unter Null CD vorbestellt.
-Kaisaschnitt Shirt - Schwäche erfordert Stärke
-Madball Regin Supression Shirt
-Kleines Vermögen angespart für mein Sleevetattoo. ^_^



Und ja ich kaufe auch im Winter T Shirts!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich mal wieder n bisschen was zum metzeln. Hoffe meine neue Maus kommt heut noch per Post. =)


----------



## Konov (19. November 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich auch wieder so einiges angesammelt.
> 
> -2x Cheap Monday Hose
> -Air Max 90 <3
> ...



Keine ahnung was das alles ist, aber du scheinst glücklich zu sein


----------



## JuMaxX (19. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehr gute Wahl 

Spielste auch online? Wenn du magst kannst du mir mal dein Gamertag nennen ... bin da leider noch kein Pro drin, aber ich übe


----------



## bkeleanor (19. November 2012)

Hitman: Absolution


----------



## Wynn (19. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4 Euro Steam Key

Green Man Gaming mit 20 % Rabatt Key GMG20-1FYLZ-EDG8R

Keine Werbung nur falls die leute wissen wollen wie bei prototype pack wo ich es her habe ^^

soll angeblich storymässig sehr gut sein


----------



## Saji (19. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohja, das ist es! Und geht meiner Meinung nach in der Story wirklich an die Grenzen. Und am Ende... nein, ich verrate nichts.  Spiel es selber! 

So ein Spiel von einem deutschen Entwickler, einfach nur top! Die Grafik ist konsolig, aber trotzdem schön, durch den ganzen Sand fällt das oft eh nicht auf.

Ich habe neu: 80 Euro von rebuy. Endlich bin ich den ganzen alten Kram los!


----------



## Xidish (19. November 2012)

Oh ich habe was total Neues - 'nen etwas aufgepäppelten 2003er Aldi PC  -
da mein anderer PC vorgestern dran glauben musste.
'N paar Bauteile haben es überstanden.

Allerdings ist ein PC ohne Sound ....



Spoiler



dank mangelnder Hardware ätzend


----------



## Magogan (19. November 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Oh ich habe was total Neues - 'nen etwas aufgepäppelten 2003er Aldi PC  -
> da mein anderer PC vorgestern dran glauben musste.
> 'N paar Bauteile haben es überstanden.
> 
> ...


Wie, hat das Mainboard keinen Sound-Ausgang? Oder wie? :O


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. November 2012)

2003 gabs noch keinen Sound. 

Neu:
Kopfschmerzen und nen tiefen Schnitt in der Hand dank Teppichmesser in der Arbeit.


----------



## Xidish (19. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wie, hat das Mainboard keinen Sound-Ausgang? Oder wie? :O


Es schon nen Soundausgang vorhanden/angeschlossen (onboard), nur kloppen sich anscheinend noch Teile um den Port.
Ich meine aber gelesen zu haben, daß da im Bios irgendetwas mit ACPI umgestellt werden muss.
Muss ich mir nochmals genau durchlesen, da das Problem auch schon andere hatten.

Na immerhin hat heute die Win7 und Office Aktivierung trotz probleme doch noch  geklappt. 

Ja schade um meinen alten PC - kleine menschliche Ursache große Wirkung.^^


----------



## Perkone (20. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was hab ich die Teile damals geliebt


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. November 2012)

> Ihre Bezahlung per Überweisung war erfolgreich,
> vielen Dank für Ihre Unterstützung!
> 
> Ihr Account wurde um 180 Tage verlängert. Machen Sie es sich weiter auf unserer Couch gemütlich.
> ...



Juchu, jetzt wart ich nurnoch auf meine Maus. :3


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (20. November 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> kleine menschliche Ursache große Wirkung.^^


Wie soll ich das verstehen? ^^


----------



## Saji (20. November 2012)

Ahahaha, wie geil!


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2012)

samstag verpasst heute wurde es zum 2ten mal wieder billig ^^


----------



## Reflox (20. November 2012)

Perkone schrieb:


> Was hab ich die Teile damals geliebt



Oh Gott, bei uns ist bald wieder die Weihnachtsausstellung, da gibts es auch immer solche riesen Packungen von Mammuteiern. Muss unbedingt wieder hin! <3


----------



## Xidish (20. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das verstehen? ^^


Da ich mich derzeit sehr bescheiden fühle (es kommt aber auch alles auf einmal ) und der PC mich scheinbar auch noch ärgern wollte^^ -
"musste" er etwas leiden.
Leider war meine Entscheidung eine Falsche.

Na jedenfalls hat er nun noch mehr RAM und nach stundenlanger Odysee im Netz auch wieder Sound. 
Es ist gar nicht so leicht 'nen passenden 64bit Audiotreiber zu finden.
Es war zwar durch Win7 automatisch ein aktueller Treiber geladen, allerdings der Falsche.

WoW ohne Sound zu spielen war gestern schon etwas merkwürdig.

Wenn ich nun nur noch das mit KIS 13 hinbekomme, dann bin ich zumindest beim PC etwas zufriedener.


----------



## Doofkatze (22. November 2012)

Die komplette Harry Potter Reihe auf DVD 5/5


----------



## Saji (22. November 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Die komplette Harry Potter Reihe auf DVD 5/5



Falscher Thread, der "Was regt euch auf"-Thread ist etwas weiter unten. *scnr* 

Ich hab' die Zähne schön! Sagte heute jedenfalls mal Zahnarzt. Routinebesuch für dieses Jahr erledigt.


----------



## Doofkatze (22. November 2012)

Es gibt Dinge, die man mit der eigenen Kindheit bzw. der Jugend verbindet. Speziell die Harry Potter Bücher waren mein erster (und einziger, da kam irgendwie das Internet-Dasein dazwischen) Bücherwunsch, der regelmäßig erfüllt wurde, später waren auch Kinobesuche zum Geburtstag damit verbunden, gerade als der vierte Film rauskam.

Ganz ähnlich begleitete z. B. Scrubs einen Teil meines Lebens. Irgendwie komme ich von beidem nicht wirklich los.

Für mich sind solche Medien, Film, Fernsehen und auch Musik irgendwie so ein Schritt zurück in die Vergangenheit, Erinnerungen an schöne Tage.

Bis heute kriege ich z. B. bei manchen Liedern noch regelmäßig Gänsehaut.


----------



## Saji (22. November 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Es gibt Dinge, die man mit der eigenen Kindheit bzw. der Jugend verbindet. Speziell die Harry Potter Bücher waren mein erster (und einziger, da kam irgendwie das Internet-Dasein dazwischen) Bücherwunsch, der regelmäßig erfüllt wurde, später waren auch Kinobesuche zum Geburtstag damit verbunden, gerade als der vierte Film rauskam.
> 
> Ganz ähnlich begleitete z. B. Scrubs einen Teil meines Lebens. Irgendwie komme ich von beidem nicht wirklich los.
> 
> ...



Ahjo, ist doch schön wenn man damit etwas verbindet. Ich verbinde mit HP nur das beim ersten Band nach der Hälfte aufgehört hatte zu lesen weil es mich nicht interessierte. ^^ Aber jedem das seine, nicht wahr? Soll sogar Menschen geben die die Wanderhure-Filme mögen; wobei ich das nach wie vor für ein Gerücht halte.


----------



## Magogan (22. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CPU-Kühler: 25 Euro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


i7-3930K: 522,95 Euro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


32 GB DDR3 RAM: 129,85 Euro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mainboard: 183,89 Euro

Macht insgesamt: 861,69 Euro

Sollte für die nächsten 5 Jahre reichen^^ Ich sah keinen Grund, noch länger mit der Anschaffung zu warten (wird ja auch nicht wirklich billiger), zumal mein aktueller PC jetzt sogar bei Minecraft ruckelt ... Nur die Grafikkarte muss ich vermutlich Ende 2013 noch mal austauschen ^^ Ich hoffe, dass sich das viele Geld gelohnt hat bzw. lohnen wird ^^

Links zu den Produkten: Einfach auf die Bilder klicken ^^


----------



## eMJay (22. November 2012)

Finde ich voll den Schwachsinn. Ein CPU für 500 Euro . 

Würde ich niemals mache. Vor allem wenn es es dir nach 2,5 Jahren verreckt dann stehst du dumm da.

Wie ich es immer mach am Beispiel von meinem Letzten Rechner.

CPU i5 2500k Preis vor 1,5 Jahren ca. 200 Euro
MB ca.70- 100 Euro
RAM ca. 80 Euro
Grafikkarte 200 Euro
zusammen 580 Euro
Rest wird immer wieder ersetzt Netzteil Gehäuse Hdd´s je nach Bedarf. 

Nach 2 Jahren landet das einzeln bei Ebay ich bekomme gut die Hälfte des Kaufpreises zurück. Und gebe wieder die Summe wie oben aus. Hab aber immer Garantie bzw. Gewährleistung 

Das heißt ich gebe immer nur ca. 200-300 Euro für einen Rechner und bin voll abgesichert.

Für den Rest von den über 800 Euro würde ich mit meiner Frau schön Essen gehen und den Rest irgendwo hinlegen wo es etwas arbeitet davon würde ich dann die Stromrechnung bezahlen, falls ich mal den Rechner über Nacht laufen lassen würde weil ich irgendwelche seltsamen Filme Randern sollte.


----------



## Magogan (22. November 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Finde ich voll den Schwachsinn. Ein CPU für 500 Euro .
> 
> Würde ich niemals mache. Vor allem wenn es es dir nach 2,5 Jahren verreckt dann stehst du dumm da.
> 
> ...


Ja, aber du hast keine gute Leistung dann ^^ Und auch wenn es angeblich Pech bringt, sage ich trotzdem, dass es unwahrscheinlich ist, dass das kaputt geht - vor allem auch noch mehrere Dinge gleichzeitig ^^


----------



## Reflox (22. November 2012)

Soviel Zeug beim Steam sale D:

Erstmal Fallout 3 gekauft, morgen gibts dann Grosseinkauf


----------



## xynlovesit (22. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Sollte für die nächsten 5 Jahre reichen^^ Ich sah keinen Grund, noch länger mit der Anschaffung zu warten (wird ja auch nicht wirklich billiger), zumal mein aktueller PC jetzt sogar bei Minecraft ruckelt ... Nur die Grafikkarte muss ich vermutlich Ende 2013 noch mal austauschen ^^ Ich hoffe, dass sich das viele Geld gelohnt hat bzw. lohnen wird ^^
> 
> Links zu den Produkten: Einfach auf die Bilder klicken ^^




Wenn man sich so die Kommentare zu dem Prozessor anschaut:




> Für Gamer ist diese CPU nix, die langweilt sich! Aber für Video und selbst Fotobearbeitung ein Traum. Es gibt derzeit nix besseres.






> Den Bereich "Gaming" möchte ich nicht ansprechen, da die aktuellen Spiele in der CPU-Anforderung für den 3930K ein absolutes Kinderspiel sind.




Bin mal gespannt was du zu dem Prozessor sagst, bin auch nur begeistert von meinem i7 , gibt keine bessere Prozessoren.


----------



## Magogan (22. November 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was du zu dem Prozessor sagst, bin auch nur begeistert von meinem i7 , gibt keine bessere Prozessoren.


Naja, auch wenn er noch nicht geliefert wurde (wie denn auch, erst vor 20 Minuten bestellt), haben diese Leute vermutlich Recht, denn man kann den Prozessor zwar auch für Spiele nutzen, aber ehrlich gesagt macht es keinen Sinn, nur zum Spielen so viel Geld dafür auszugeben ^^ Da gibt es billigere Prozessoren, die in Spielen praktisch keine FPS-Einbußen bringen und deutlich weniger kosten ^^ Und das Geld, das man beim Prozessor gespart hat, kann man dann in eine teurere Grafikkarte investieren ^^

Mal sehen, wie das Spielen mit der Konfiguration aussieht, vielleicht bringt mir das Aufrüsten ja tatsächlich mehr FPS in bestimmten Spielen ^^ Aktuell habe ich nämlich noch einen Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 (4x3,00 GHz) und 4 GB DDR2 RAM - das ist doch schon relativ alt ^^


----------



## eMJay (22. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, aber du hast keine gute Leistung dann ^^ Und auch wenn es angeblich Pech bringt, sage ich trotzdem, dass es unwahrscheinlich ist, dass das kaputt geht - vor allem auch noch mehrere Dinge gleichzeitig ^^



Leistung hab ich genug. Mein CPU hat die 100% Marke außer bei Prime95 noch nicht gesehen. 

Und Falls ich was Randern sollte mach ich das Nachts oder wenn ich Arbeiten bin. Von der Arbeit kann ich dazu noch schauen ob alles noch läuft.

Und bei deinem Glück.....


----------



## xynlovesit (22. November 2012)

Achso, dachte du hast es schon



Aber war es nicht gedacht fuer Gaming? Kann mir schwer vorstellen das du nur den Prozessor fuer Windows Movie Maker Rendern gekauft hast


----------



## Magogan (22. November 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Achso, dachte du hast es schon
> 
> 
> 
> Aber war es nicht gedacht fuer Gaming? Kann mir schwer vorstellen das du nur den Prozessor fuer Windows Movie Maker Rendern gekauft hast


Naja, für das Rendern von Videos ist schon ein besserer Prozessor hilfreich, vor allem, wenn es so viele sind, wie ich aktuell habe - da kommen schon mal 15 Videos (jeweils rund 15 Minuten Spieldauer) am Stück zusammen, die alle gerendert werden wollen ^^ Und während der Zeit will ich auch meinen PC noch für andere Dinge nutzen können.

Und aufrüsten musste ich wie gesagt sowieso irgendwann - wenn sogar Minecraft nicht mehr flüssig läuft ...


----------



## xynlovesit (22. November 2012)

Unterstuetzt der Windows Movie Maker eigentlich die 64-bit Architektur? Somit wuerdest du nochmals mit dem neuen RAM eine Beschleunigung festellen.


----------



## Magogan (22. November 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Unterstuetzt der Windows Movie Maker eigentlich die 64-bit Architektur? Somit wuerdest du nochmals mit dem neuen RAM eine Beschleunigung festellen.


Movie Maker läuft nur mit 32 Bit, wollte aber bisher auch nicht mehr als 1,5 GB RAM haben ^^


----------



## Ogil (22. November 2012)

T+2d: Magogan bekommt seine neuen PC-Teile geliefert.
T+2d+1h: Magogan eroeffnet einen Forenpost "CPU riecht seltsam. Rauchentwicklung. Meint ihr da ist was nicht ok?"
T+2d+5h: Support meldet sich bei Magogan: "CPU ist eindeutig falsch montiert. Eigenverschulden feststellbar. CPU kostenpflichtig nachliefern?"


----------



## Magogan (22. November 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> T+2d: Magogan bekommt seine neuen PC-Teile geliefert.
> T+2d+1h: Magogan eroeffnet einen Forenpost "CPU riecht seltsam. Rauchentwicklung. Meint ihr da ist was nicht ok?"
> T+2d+5h: Support meldet sich bei Magogan: "CPU ist eindeutig falsch montiert. Eigenverschulden feststellbar. CPU kostenpflichtig nachliefern?"


Ich kann ja wohl eine CPU einbauen, so schwer ist das nicht ^^ Abgesehen davon schaltet die sich ab, wenn sie zu heiß wird ^^

Und 4h Antwortzeit vom Support sind auch unrealisitisch, müssten eher 4 Tage sein ^^


----------



## eMJay (22. November 2012)

Der ist gut.....


neee mom....





Spoiler



Der ist sau gut!


----------



## xynlovesit (22. November 2012)

Sag das bloss nicht Ogil. 

Letztens, (ich rede hier von Amerika) hat ein Kumpel sich ein Alienware Computer gekauft von seinem Freund, meinte der kennt sich mit Computern aus und alles klar... 

dachte ich gut, dann mach halt. Ich sag dazu mal nichts. 1 Woche spaeter sagt er mir in der Schule, mein Alienware geht nicht mehr, die Paste vom Prozessor war zu dick aufgetragen und ist an den Seiten rausgedrueckt worden auf die Platinen vom Sockel usw, alles der Sockel ist kaputt, neues Mainboard und der Prozessor ist kaputt.

Dann frag ich mich, wenn er sich einen Alienware kauft, warum hat sein Kumpel ein neuen Prozessor draufgemacht? Mit SIcherheit ein Schlechteren und Ihn den CPU als "Besseren" verkauft und nun muss er 600 Dollar nochmal ausgeben, weil das Mainboard bei dem PC Handel 200Dollar kostet.. dacht ich mir, Junge.. wenn man keine Ahnung hat, dann lass es einfach. Was kostet denn bitte 600 Dollar fuer ein Mainboard und CPU? ....


----------



## eMJay (22. November 2012)

Ich glaube Magogan hofft dass er mit seinem Youtube-Channel irgendwann mal Geld verdienen kann


----------



## Ogil (22. November 2012)

Er koennte ein Video "500€-Burn-in-Test by Magogan" drehen. Ich wuerde es anschauen!


----------



## Magogan (22. November 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Ich glaube Magogan hofft dass er mit seinem Youtube-Channel irgendwann mal Geld verdienen kann


Also 34 Cent habe ich schon!!! Und wenn 70 Euro zusammengekommen sind, wird mir das Geld überwiesen ^^


----------



## eMJay (22. November 2012)

lol

ich hab es gewusst.

Und du hast gegen die AGB von Youtube verstoßen. So viel ich weiß darfst du niemanden sagen wie viel du von denen bekommst.



Ogil schrieb:


> Er koennte ein Video "500&#8364;-Burn-in-Test by Magogan" drehen. Ich wuerde es anschauen!


Ja ich auch


----------



## Magogan (22. November 2012)

Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher beim CL-Wert vom RAM, ist der gut?


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2012)

wärst du ne frau hättest du mehr views ^^


----------



## Magogan (22. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> wärst du ne frau hättest du mehr views ^^


Wie soll ich das verstehen? Oo


----------



## Fakebook (22. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also 34 Cent habe ich schon!!! Und wenn 70 Euro zusammengekommen sind, wird mir das Geld überwiesen ^^



Wirklich beeindruckend.
Zieht man Stromkosten von gut einem Euro pro Tag bei einer täglichen Nutzung zwischen 10 und 15 Stunden ab (schlaff gerechnet. Mit Billiganbieter, ohne Monitor, Router usw), scheinst du echt auf dem Weg zum finanziellen Überflieger zu sein.
Also auf´s Jahr gerechnet ... 39 Cent, laufende Kosten, PC-Aufrüsten geteilt durch 5 (Jahre. solange soll es ja halten) ... *rechne* *reche* *rechne* ... ach was soll´s. Für nen anständiges Hobby greift man doch gern mal tiefer in die Tasche.


----------



## Reflox (22. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das verstehen? Oo



Tittenbonus...

BT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach so von nem Kumpel geschenkt bekommen xD


----------



## Magogan (22. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Wirklich beeindruckend.
> Zieht man Stromkosten von gut einem Euro pro Tag bei einer täglichen Nutzung zwischen 10 und 15 Stunden ab (schlaff gerechnet. Mit Billiganbieter, ohne Monitor, Router usw), scheinst du echt auf dem Weg zum finanziellen Überflieger zu sein.
> Also auf´s Jahr gerechnet ... 39 Cent, laufende Kosten, PC-Aufrüsten geteilt durch 5 (Jahre. solange soll es ja halten) ... *rechne* *reche* *rechne* ... ach was soll´s. Für nen anständiges Hobby greift man doch gern mal tiefer in die Tasche.


Ich spiele gerne und möchte, dass die Spiele flüssig laufen ^^ Für's Let's Play direkt gekauft habe ich eigentlich nur Fraps, alles andere wollte ich entweder schon vorher oder musste ich kaufen, damit die Tonqualität nicht so schrecklich ist, auch in Skype und TS (Mikrofonvorverstärker) ^^

Meinen PC hätte ich sowieso irgendwann in den nächsten Monaten aufrüsten müssen und das hätte mich mindestens 500 Euro gekostet, so gebe ich aktuell nochmal ein wenig mehr aus und habe dafür ca. 40% mehr Leistung ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xynlovesit (22. November 2012)

Warum steht da unten rechts: JokerofDarkneff? :b


----------



## Magogan (22. November 2012)

Indiana Jones wollte ich mir auch irgendwann nochmal auf Bluray holen, die andere kann ich nicht richtig erkennen (Resident Evil - aber welcher Teil?) ...

Und schon wieder eine vorgefertigte Lego-Themen-Packung, bei der Kinder nicht so wirklich kreativ sein können ^^

Ich habe mir mal im Legoland den Kopf gestoßen (musste dann sogar noch ins Krankenhaus) und habe dann von denen irgendwas aus Lego geschenkt bekommen, weiß gar nicht mehr, was genau, ich glaube, irgendetwas für 10 Euro oder so ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Okay, nicht ganz so viel  aber 430€ aus iPhone Verkauf. Übermorgen kann ich dann hier ein Samsung Galaxy Note 2 posten


----------



## Magogan (22. November 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Okay, nicht ganz so viel  aber 430€ aus iPhone Verkauf. Übermorgen kann ich dann hier ein Samsung Galaxy Note 2 posten


Wie hast du das hinbekommen, ich habe damals für mein altes iPhone 3GS nur noch 130 Euro bekommen?! -.-


----------



## xynlovesit (22. November 2012)

Wenn er ein 4S hatte mit 64GB durchaus moeglich.


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. November 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Wenn er ein 4S hatte mit 64GB durchaus moeglich.



16 gb


----------



## Magogan (22. November 2012)

Wenn ich mein iPhone 4S verkaufe, werde ich wohl in etwa so viel dafür bekommen, wie ich bei T-Mobile für das neue Handy (iPhone 6?) bezahlen muss ^^ Werde ich wohl erst Ende 2013/Anfang 2014 austauschen ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (22. November 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> 16 gb




Nicht schlecht, Weiss oder Schwarz?


Werde auch erst beim iPhone 5S zugreifen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. November 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, Weiss oder Schwarz?
> 
> 
> Werde auch erst beim iPhone 5S zugreifen.



Weiß jetzt nicht ganz, wieso du das wissen willst^^ aber schwarz. Das neue Note kommt dann in weiß.


----------



## Reflox (23. November 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> [Bild]



Wie teuer war eigentlich diese Lego Pyramide?^^

Wenn sie nicht zu teuer ist, schenk ich die meinem Cousin zu Weihnachten.


----------



## orkman (23. November 2012)

max payne 3 , darksiders2, to the moon und sleeping dogs .... steam schafft es immer mir die kohle aus dem leib zu pruegeln mit ihren aktionen


----------



## Wynn (23. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

von http://www.greenmangaming.com/?gmgr=qasuzizo

15€ billiger als bei steam derzeit und wenn ihr euch über mich als neukunde dort regestriert kriegt ihr noch 2 euro umsonst für euren nächsten kauf


----------



## xynlovesit (23. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. November 2012)

Nen [font="verdana,arial,helvetica"][size="-1"]Grundig 37 VLC 6110 C 94 cm (37 Zoll)
[size="-1"]und [/size][/size][/font]Jackie Brown [Blu-ray] [Special Edition]
und Epson Expression Photo XP-750 Multifunktionsgerät

und noch was das ich noch erhaschen muss bei amazon ^^ 


update:alles erhalten ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wie teuer war eigentlich diese Lego Pyramide?^^
> 
> Wenn sie nicht zu teuer ist, schenk ich die meinem Cousin zu Weihnachten.


Knapp 50€ mit Versand bei eBay.



xynlovesit schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Update habe ich demnächst auch noch vor. Welche hast Du genommen?


----------



## xynlovesit (23. November 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Das Update habe ich demnächst auch noch vor. Welche hast Du genommen?



Ich habe mal mein Glueck versucht und habe ein no
name Hersteller bestellt, weil ich es nicht einsehe 30$ mehr zu bezahlen und am Ende das gleiche zuhaben. 

Genommen habe ich den Komputerbay 16GB RAM 1600Mhz fuer 59.99$ (auch auf Amazon.de erhaeltlich) und bin sehr erstaunt. 
Funktioniert problems mit mein Mac Mini 2012 2.3 Ghz i7 und laeuft sehr schnell! Steht auch Mac Compatible auf dem RAM.


Aus meiner Sicht und meinen Mac, kann ich den nur empfehlen!


Gruss, 
soramac


----------



## JokerofDarkness (24. November 2012)

Danke Dir, aber da greife ich lieber zum wenige Euro teureren Kingston oder Corsair RAM.


----------



## xynlovesit (24. November 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Danke Dir, aber da greife ich lieber zum wenige Euro teureren Kingston oder Corsair RAM.




Klar, bin jetzt auch nicht der Sparfuchs, wenn man schon so viel Geld fuer ein Mac ausgibt, aber ich wollte es einfach mal versuchen. Denn vorher hatte ich fuer einen anderen Mac 8GB RAM bei Corsair bestellt und ich bekam nur ein Piepen, deswegen dachte ich... komm nimmste mal ein anderen Hersteller, was kann man schon bei RAM falsch machen.


Aber wie gesagt, das ist jedem selbst ueberlassen 

bzw. 16GB RAM sind schon genial.


----------



## Magogan (24. November 2012)

Ich hab 32 GB gekauft, um auch mehreren Jahren genug RAM zu haben, denn wir wissen ja alle, dass 640KB RAM mehr als ausreichend sind.


----------



## schneemaus (24. November 2012)

Einen heiß begehrten Platz in der Tagesklinik, weil ich mir in den letzten 10 Wochen wohl wirklich den Hintern aufgerissen habe. Und tausend Komplimente bekommen, ich schein da echt gemocht zu werden o.O
Außerdem: Gleich komplett freie Rohre, da ich in den letzten 10 Wochen nicht allzu häufig daheim geduscht/gespült/mir die Hände gewaschen habe, mal Drano Powergel (Uuuuuuh) gekauft


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (24. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hab 32 GB gekauft, um auch mehreren Jahren genug RAM zu haben, denn wir wissen ja alle, dass 640KB RAM mehr als ausreichend sind.


Also wenn Du bei einem Mac 32GB brauchst, dann hast Du aber soviele aufwändige Prozesse laufen, dass Du mit Sicherheit ein Profianwender bist. Denn Du kannst Programmen frei RAM zuweisen.


----------



## H2OTest (24. November 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Also wenn Du bei einem Mac 32GB brauchst, dann hast Du aber soviele aufwändige Prozesse laufen, dass Du mit Sicherheit ein Profianwender bist. Denn Du kannst Programmen frei RAM zuweisen.



er hat ja kein MAC er hat ja jetzt sein Ultra - "ICH WILL MIT YOUTUBE GELD VERDIENEN" - PC


----------



## win3ermute (24. November 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Einen heiß begehrten Platz in der Tagesklinik, weil ich mir in den letzten 10 Wochen wohl wirklich den Hintern aufgerissen habe.



Für Leute, die Deinen Job nicht kennen, liest sich das so: "Mit vor 10 Wochen aufgerissenem Arsch nu in der Tagesklinkik! \o/" 

Made my day!


----------



## Magogan (24. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> er hat ja kein MAC er hat ja jetzt sein Ultra - "ICH WILL MIT YOUTUBE GELD VERDIENEN" - PC


Nein, ich habe den PC, um damit auch noch viele Jahre spielen zu können (wobei ich natürlich bestimmt noch einmal die Grafikkarte werde austauschen müssen).


----------



## stefanru (24. November 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mhhh eh fein


----------



## JokerofDarkness (24. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe den PC, um damit auch noch viele Jahre spielen zu können (wobei ich natürlich bestimmt noch einmal die Grafikkarte werde austauschen müssen).


Wofür dann 32GB RAM?


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2012)

er will für die zukunft gerüstet sein 

nur das manche spiele derzeit nichtmal 8gb voll ausnutzen ^^

aber vieleicht macht er auch ne ausbildung als it/grafiker arbeitsoftware nimmt gern viel ram


----------



## Magogan (24. November 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Wofür dann 32GB RAM?


Wer weiß, was in 5 Jahren ist?

Und 16 GB sind mir zu Mainstream, deswegen bin ich eher gegen den Mainstream, wobei gegen den Mainstream ja auch irgendwie wieder Mainstream ist ...

Wenn ich irgendwann 32 GB bräuchte, hätte ich die 16 GB komplett umsonst gekauft, weil ich nur 4 Steckplätze habe und wegen den 4 Speicherkanälen ja auch alle 4 Steckplätze belegen muss, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (24. November 2012)

Ein würdiger Nachfolger für das iPhone Gedöns.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. November 2012)

Totschläger are back !


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ein würdiger Nachfolger für das iPhone Gedöns.



Das wird sowas von ewig dauern bis ich mit dem Ding zurecht komme >_<


----------



## JokerofDarkness (24. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wer weiß, was in 5 Jahren ist?


Da ist Dein Rechner völlig veraltet.



Magogan schrieb:


> Und 16 GB sind mir zu Mainstream, deswegen bin ich eher gegen den Mainstream, wobei gegen den Mainstream ja auch irgendwie wieder Mainstream ist ...


Egal was Du nimmst, aber setz es ab.


----------



## Aun (24. November 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Egal was Du nimmst, aber setz es ab.



made my day. muahahaha ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war mal wieder zeit für was luxoriöses. ( der me kram war ausser portokasse  )


----------



## H2OTest (24. November 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Egal was Du nimmst, aber setz es ab.



Das geht anders - Weniger nehmen, mehr nehmen, oder was abgeben.


----------



## Aun (24. November 2012)

joker, würd sagen wir nehmen was. reproduzieren und verpfeifen ihn an die bullen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (24. November 2012)

Ich will es nicht haben, denn schaut was aus ihm geworden ist.


----------



## Aun (24. November 2012)

ja ein um user bettelnder aldi pc blogger ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (24. November 2012)

Schoene Uhr. Fossil macht einfach tolle Sachen, auch Schmuck fuer'n Mann.


----------



## Aun (24. November 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Schoene Uhr. Fossil macht einfach tolle Sachen, auch Schmuck fuer'n Mann.



fjedn!
das wird mein eigenes geschenk für weihnachten ^^. familie kommt ja nicht auf sowas. von denen bekommt man ab 26+ immer noch socken und klamotten.....
wo bleibt da die pulle 36 jähriger scotch -,- ^^


----------



## EspCap (24. November 2012)

Da das Skript vom Prof etwas knapp ist und der Schaums nicht immer genug erklärt - 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (24. November 2012)

Ihr wollt doch nicht etwa sagen, dass ich verrückt ... Oh, guck mal da, ein Einhorn!!!


----------



## Aun (24. November 2012)

ach herr je. 20 euro um dir erklären zu lassen was "i" ist? ^^


----------



## EspCap (24. November 2012)

Wir sind noch nicht mal bei komplexen Zahlen, erstmal Summen. Vollständige Induktion und solche Späße.
Mathe ist bisher aber mit Abstand das Fach mit der günstigsten Fachliteratur


----------



## Magogan (24. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ach herr je. 20 euro um dir erklären zu lassen was "i" ist? ^^


"i" ist der neunte Buchstabe des Alphabets. Er wird oft mit dem "j" verwechselt, das ihm sehr ähnlich sieht. Das "j" ist aber männlich (erkennbar an dem gebogenen Strich unten), während das "i" eindeutig weiblich ist. Drückt man die Umschalttaste, kann man das kleine "j" in einen paarungsbereiten Zustand bringen, dem großen "J" (der Strich unten ist größer geworden). Das soll erstmal reichen zum Thema Buchstabenbiologie.

Oh Mann, diese Kekse sind echt nicht gut für mich ...


----------



## Noxiel (24. November 2012)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution




Für einen Fünfer vom Steam Herbstverkauf.


----------



## Aun (24. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Deus Ex: Human Revolution
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du wirst enttäuscht sein


----------



## Noxiel (24. November 2012)

We will see.
Und ich bin geneigt bei fünf Euro nicht von Enttäuschung zu reden. Interessanterweise hätte ich es mir für 9,99 Euro nicht gekauft. Hmmm.


----------



## xynlovesit (24. November 2012)

Endlich wurde mein Lamborghini geliefert, hat ja ewig gedauert -.-

Hier schonmal ein Bild




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Deus Ex: Human Revolution
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hol dir noch missing link und explosive mission pack die gehören dazu 

und ich find es besser als teil 2 und mit 1 würdig


----------



## Magogan (24. November 2012)

Pah! Lamborghini ... Ich finde Ferrari besser, hab auch einen in der Garage stehen - natürlich in Rot


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> du wirst enttäuscht sein



Also ich hab den ersten Teil gespielt und trotzdem ne Menge Spaß mit Human Revolution gehabt.


----------



## orkman (25. November 2012)

borderlands 2 , dishonored , witcher2 und ein indie spiel paket


----------



## Xidish (26. November 2012)

So ... ab morgen kann ich mich wieder ausweisen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



natürlich nicht mit dem Bild sondern mit folgendem Bild ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (26. November 2012)

Xidish heißt also Dieter ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Maus ist da ! Endlich !  =D

Danke für das SCP-087 LetsTest Magogan :3


----------



## stefanru (26. November 2012)

mhm nette maus!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. November 2012)

Ah ich weis jetzt auch warum sich einige Leute im Internet beschwert haben über die Maus. 

Das dazugehörige Programm ist mir erstmal abgeschmiert und jetzt darf ich den Treiber und das Programm neu installieren.


----------



## Xidish (26. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Xidish heißt also Dieter ^^


ganz bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Aun (26. November 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> ganz bestimmt nicht.



Klaus-Bärbel oder Karl-Heinz? Oder vielleicht doch Adolf?


----------



## Plato0n (27. November 2012)

So, da der Steam Sale sich dem Ende zuneigt:

Payday: The Heist; Max Payne 3; LA Noir; Mirrors Edge; Witcher 2; und als Pflichtkauf waren Portal 2 und Left4Dead 2 dabei 

alles jeweils 75% rabatt, insgesamt 45€, da kann man nicht meckern


----------



## ZAM (27. November 2012)

Steam-Sale ist ziemlich uninteressant .. ich hab alles von den verbilligten Spielen, was mich interessiert *g*


Gezwungenermaßen gab es heute erstmal nen neuen BluRay-Player -.- weil der Alte aus Altersdemenz nach gerade mal drei Jahren am Freitag plötzlich nicht mehr wusste, was die runden Scheiben in ihm zu bedeuten haben.   Dann muss diese Woche auch noch nen neuer Fernseher her .. wenn es einmal dicke kommt, dann richtig


----------



## MasterXoX (27. November 2012)

Heroes & Generals Beta Key


----------



## iShock (27. November 2012)

beim steam sale hab ich auch kurz nachgedacht bei dishonored 50% weniger zuzuschlagen - aber da ich gehört hab das es doch recht kurz sein soll hab ichs doch sein gelassen ^^

was ich neu hab... 2 Alben von Wolfgun - kostenlos x_x




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bandcamp ist schon was geiles :O


----------



## Aun (28. November 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> , was die runden Scheiben in ihm zu bedeuten haben.



wie???? genosse zam ist noch nicht im digitalen zeitalter von usb sticks usw angekommen???


----------



## Magogan (28. November 2012)

Das ist doch gewollt, dass das kaputt geht - natürlich nach Ablauf der Garantiezeit -, damit du dir einen neuen kaufst. Aus dem gleichen Grund halten Glühbirnen auch nur 1000 Stunden ...

Mein Bluray-Laufwerk konnte nach ca. zweieinhalb Jahren einige der neueren Blurays nicht mehr abspielen. Hab mir dann ein neues kaufen müssen, extra mit 4 Jahren Garantie beim MediaMarkt. Nun allerdings konnte mein PC die Blurays in 3D nicht mehr richtig wiedergeben, nachdem ich einen neuen Projektor kaufen musste, weil der alte innerhalb der Garantiezeit mehrmals kaputt gegangen ist, denn dieser Projektor benötigt 23,976 Bilder pro Sekunde, um 3D darzustellen, die Grafikkarte konnte aber nur 23,971 Hz ausgeben, was zu Ruckeln führte ... 3D geht zwar trotzdem, auch bei Spielen (vermute ich), aber naja ... es ruckelt halt extrem bei Blurays ... Jetzt habe ich einen Bluray-Player und alles funktioniert ^^


----------



## LarsW (28. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wie???? genosse zam ist noch nicht im digitalen zeitalter von usb sticks usw angekommen???



USB Stick ist unpraktisch, passt zu wenig drauf - für nen Media Center bzw. nen Storage ist meine Bude zu klein, ich würde den entsprechenden Rechner dauernd hören, bin da etwas "hellhörig" was unterschwellige Geräusche angeht. Außerdem sind das zusätzliche Stromkosten und das hier zuviel Offtopic.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das ist doch gewollt, dass das kaputt geht - natürlich nach Ablauf der Garantiezeit -, damit du dir einen neuen kaufst. Aus dem gleichen Grund halten Glühbirnen auch nur 1000 Stunden ...


Ob die Aussage an sich korrekt ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber es gibt kein elektrisches Obst. Dementsprechend heißt es auch Glühlampen.


----------



## Davatar (28. November 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ob die Aussage an sich korrekt ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber es gibt kein elektrisches Obst. Dementsprechend heißt es auch Glühlampen.


Natürlich gibts Glühbirnen, das ist schlicht Umgangssprache.


----------



## Manowar (28. November 2012)

Wenn er aus der Branche ist, kann ich ihn verstehen.
Ich bekomm auch nen Rappel, wenn jemand "Schraubenzieher" sagt 
Oder Plastik..genau so schlimm ^^


----------



## Legendary (28. November 2012)

Es ist endlich soweit!      




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (28. November 2012)

Mit sehr, sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nen ambulanten Therapieplatz. Gott, und ich dachte wirklich, ich müsste anderthalb Jahre auf der Warteliste für hier rumguffeln. Fahr ich halt nach Frankfurt, scheiß drauf!


----------



## Konov (28. November 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mit sehr, sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nen ambulanten Therapieplatz. Gott, und ich dachte wirklich, ich müsste anderthalb Jahre auf der Warteliste für hier rumguffeln. Fahr ich halt nach Frankfurt, scheiß drauf!



Vorsichtige Glückwünsche schonmal  (auf dass es nicht schiefgehen möge)


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. November 2012)

Ich habe mein Studium abgebrochen um nächstes Semester was anderes anzufangen. Heute habe ich endlich ne Arbeit für die 4 Monate gefunden. Ich werde in ner Kinderbetreuung einer Schule arbeiten und die kleinen beschäftigen und mit ihnen Hausaufgaben machen. Bis 440€ monatl. sind da für mich drinne *freu*


----------



## Olliruh (28. November 2012)

Und dafür das Studium abbrechen ?


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. November 2012)

wofür?


----------



## Konov (28. November 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> wofür?



Er meint wohl für den 400 Euro job


----------



## Alux (28. November 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ob die Aussage an sich korrekt ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber es gibt kein elektrisches Obst. Dementsprechend heißt es auch Glühlampen.



Mein Vater hat durch Beruf viel mit Elektrogeräten zu tun und meinte der Trend ist wirklich so, dass die Geräte quasi mit Ablaufdatum gebaut werden. Wie schon oben erwähnt geben viele Geräte kurz (1-2 Jahre) nach Garantieablauf den Geist auf. Natürlich gibt es auch immer wieder Ausnahmefälle.


----------



## Magogan (28. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Und dafür das Studium abbrechen ?


Er bricht das Studium ab, weil er etwas anderes studieren will und ihm vermutlich die derzeitige Fachrichtung nicht gefällt ^^

@Alux: Ich dachte früher immer, meine Eltern wären irgendwie von diesem "Früher war alles besser"-Virus befallen, wenn sie gesagt haben, dass Kühlschränke etc. aus der DDR ewig halten. Aber sie haben tatsächlich recht damit, denn in der DDR herrschte Rohstoff- bzw. Geldmangel, wodurch man gezwungen war, Geräte zu produzieren, die 30 Jahre hielten.


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. November 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Studium abgebrochen *um nächstes Semester was anderes anzufangen.*


----------



## Meriane (29. November 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat durch Beruf viel mit Elektrogeräten zu tun und meinte der Trend ist wirklich so, dass die Geräte quasi mit Ablaufdatum gebaut werden. Wie schon oben erwähnt geben viele Geräte kurz (1-2 Jahre) nach Garantieablauf den Geist auf. Natürlich gibt es auch immer wieder Ausnahmefälle.



Es wurde schon nachgewiesen, dass in einer Serie von Druckern ein Counter eingebaut war, der die Anzahl der gedruckten Seiten zählt und nach einer gewissen Anzahl nicht mehr gedruckt hat.
Ein weiteres Beispiel ist ein Counter der in iPhones eingebaut war um die Anzahl der Ladevorgänge des Akkus zu speichern. Hier konnte allerdings nicht nachgewiesen werden, ob da was dann gemacht wurde. Jedenfalls sehr verdächtig


----------



## cellesfb (29. November 2012)

Meriane schrieb:


> Es wurde schon nachgewiesen, dass in einer Serie von Druckern ein Counter eingebaut war, der die Anzahl der gedruckten Seiten zählt und nach einer gewissen Anzahl nicht mehr gedruckt hat.



Naja so kann man das auch nicht sagen. Also bei den meisten Druckern die irgendwann nicht mehr drucken ist es echt einfach nur 1 oder 2 Verschleißteile die einfach den Geist aufgeben, weil sie ihre physische Grenze erreicht haben (Pick-up Roller beim Laser z.B. )

Und bei vielen anderen Geräten die kaputt gehen sinds oft auch meist kleine Teile (Elkos) die hochgehen und man oft noch wechseln kann... machen nur wenige in unserer krassen Konsum- und NeuNeuNeumusshaben- Gesellschaft...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. November 2012)

Planetside 2 grade am laden
Bin mal schwer gespannt ob mein betagter PC das überhaupt noch anständig packt


----------



## NexxLoL (29. November 2012)

Dehnstäbe und Plugs fürs Ohr bis 14mm und Dehnstäbe bis 3mm fürs Septum.  
Und ich habe letzte Woche ein neues Zippo gekauft.


----------



## Silarwen (29. November 2012)

Neue Chucks. YAY!


----------



## Wynn (29. November 2012)

thq humble bundle


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Böse Cyber Monday Woche >_<


----------



## win3ermute (29. November 2012)

cellesfb schrieb:


> Und bei vielen anderen Geräten die kaputt gehen sinds oft auch meist kleine Teile (Elkos) die hochgehen und man oft noch wechseln kann... machen nur wenige in unserer krassen Konsum- und NeuNeuNeumusshaben- Gesellschaft...



Zu Sollbruchstellen etc. in modernen Geräten siehe die arte-Doku "Kaufen für die Müllhalde"; unter diesem Suchbegriff auch bei yt zu finden. Das ist verdammt interessant, was da gezeigt wird.

Bitte auch nach dem Begriff "geplante Obsoleszenz" in diesem Zusammenhang googlen. Es sind bewußte Schwachstellen, die in viele Geräte eingebaut werden bzw. übermäßigen Verschleiss fördern.


----------



## bkeleanor (30. November 2012)

Assassins Creed 3
Das Game kann mich irgendwie einfach nicht mehr so richtig begeistern.


----------



## schneemaus (30. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Vorsichtige Glückwünsche schonmal  (auf dass es nicht schiefgehen möge)



Nächsten Mittwoch Erstgespräch. Bin mal gespannt, wie's so wird, bin noch ein kleines bisschen skeptisch, weil es ein Mann ist und ich schlechte Erfahrungen mit männlichen Therapeuten gemacht habe, aber er darf mir gern das Gegenteil beweisen. Und ich denk mir einfach, meine Therapeutin aus der Klinik kennt mich ja nu auch schon ne Weile und die hätte mich da nicht hinvermittelt, wenn sie nicht denken würde, dass das funktionieren wird.


----------



## Littlecool (30. November 2012)

Führerschein Klasse A+B (grad noch in die alte Regelung reingekommen   )

“EVANGELION 3.0"YOU CAN(NOT)REDO [Limited Edition] 

Wurde heute via "Express" versand


----------



## Konov (30. November 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nächsten Mittwoch Erstgespräch. Bin mal gespannt, wie's so wird, bin noch ein kleines bisschen skeptisch, weil es ein Mann ist und ich schlechte Erfahrungen mit männlichen Therapeuten gemacht habe, aber er darf mir gern das Gegenteil beweisen. Und ich denk mir einfach, meine Therapeutin aus der Klinik kennt mich ja nu auch schon ne Weile und die hätte mich da nicht hinvermittelt, wenn sie nicht denken würde, dass das funktionieren wird.



Macht Sinn... good luck!


----------



## Legendary (30. November 2012)

Heute dank Prime die SSD gekommen, gleich eingebaut und Windows 8 Pro installiert.

Ersten Leistungsindex gestartet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frisch installiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ist nicht mein erster Rechner mit Windows 8, hatte erst das Netbook, dann das Notebook und nun den Desktop PC installiert. Ich kann nicht klagen, hab mit Classic Shell wieder ein bekanntes Startmenü und Metro wird beim booten einfach übergangen, also quasi ein Windows 7.5, dass aber butterweich und sehr flott läuft. Nun noch die 5000 Programme installieren, die ich noch brauche, bäh.


----------



## Wynn (30. November 2012)

dabei kommt mitte 2013 schon die nächste windows version raus ^^


----------



## Legendary (30. November 2012)

Na und? Das ist ausserdem kein neues Windows, sondern nur ein größeres Update von Windows 8. Selbst wenn...da ich MSDN hab gehts mir sonst wo vorbei.


----------



## Deadeye-Jed (30. November 2012)

-Diablo 3.Pc
-Dungeons & Dragons Anthology.Pc


----------



## xynlovesit (1. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> ...da ich MSDN hab gehts mir sonst wo vorbei.




und ich hab dafuer ZDF, ARD und SAT1. Das haste nicht.


----------



## Legendary (1. Dezember 2012)

Ja Sora, is gut. :>


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+36 kg Bozita Hundefutter


----------



## Tilbie (1. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (2. Dezember 2012)

nichs zu verzollen ist episch. ich loiebe diese französischen klamaukfilme ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Von den besten Freunden die man sich nur vorstellen kann zum Burzeltag! 

SummerBreeze Karte 2013
SummerBreeze DVD 2010
und einen selbstgebauten Trinkhornhalter &#9829;


----------



## Alux (2. Dezember 2012)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Awesome!!!


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Dezember 2012)

Ipad 4 Retina 32GB :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von meiner Freundin vorzeitig zum Bday, weil sie nächste Woche auf Seminar ist. Riecht verdammt gut .____.


----------



## Tilbie (2. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xynlovesit (2. Dezember 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ipad 4 Retina 32GB :>




und gut? (:


----------



## Alux (2. Dezember 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ipad 4 Retina 32GB :>



Schon das 4. da?  Wird Zeit das mal was neueres kommt als immer nur die Zahl hinten zu erhöhen^^


----------



## Legendary (2. Dezember 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Schon das 4. da?  Wird Zeit das mal was neueres kommt als immer nur die Zahl hinten zu erhöhen^^



Kommt doch, 2 Apps und mehr Megapixel und den Kunden wieder die Kohle aus der Tasche ziehen. Ich beneide wirklich die Marketingabteilung bei Apple, die hats wirklich drauf (das ist mein voller Ernst!)


----------



## Magogan (2. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Von meiner Freundin vorzeitig zum Bday, weil sie nächste Woche auf Seminar ist. Riecht verdammt gut .____.


Ich dachte, sie hat Schluss gemacht? :O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich dachte, sie hat Schluss gemacht? :O



Wut?

Ahhh Multifail, hatte da vergessen beim editieren auf speichern zu klicken, war die Ische  von nem Freund, die hat ihn per SMS abserviert. Oder ich war einfach zu betrunken  Bei uns ist jedenfalls alles super


----------



## Magogan (2. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wut?
> 
> Ahhh Multifail, hatte da vergessen beim editieren auf speichern zu klicken, war die Ische  von meinem Freund. Oder ich war einfach zu betrunken  Bei uns ist jedenfalls alles super


xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Dezember 2012)

Nicht für Mich Freundin Weihnachten.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

<Beats -.- Ja sie will die Dinger umbedingt...
.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

<Das S2 ob wohl nicht mehr das neues brauch sie auch nicht...


----------



## Saji (2. Dezember 2012)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Nicht für Mich Freundin Weihnachten....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schlag sie. Verbrenn sie. Verlass sie. Egal was, Hauptsache du tust irgendetwas gegen sie. Warum wurde die Hexenverbrennung eigentlich abgeschafft? Das war eine der besten Ideen der Kirche... -_-

Neu: Weihnachtsmütze mit Blink-LEDs. Wenn schon Heiligabend bei Tantchen, dann richtig. Und bekloppt. Und zwar gleich so, das da nie wieder eine Einladung kommt.


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Neu: Weihnachtsmütze mit Blink-LEDs. Wenn schon Heiligabend bei Tantchen, dann richtig. Und bekloppt. Und zwar gleich so, das da nie wieder eine Einladung kommt.



keine dumme idee, vllt sollte ich mir sowas auch besorgen.
Einfach um Weihnachten mal so richtig kitschig zu zelebrieren, dass es einem aus den Ohren wieder herausquillt ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. Dezember 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> und gut? (:


SS sag ich nur - Scharf und Schnell. Zudem dank Lightning kein Gefummel mehr.

PS: Ich weiß, dass Du mich nicht meintest.


----------



## Magogan (2. Dezember 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> SS sag ich nur - Scharf und Schnell.


Eine passende Abkürzung - vor allem in Hinblick auf die deutsche Geschichte ... "SS" wurde ja auch noch nie als Abkürzung für sehr böse Menschen verwendet ...

Ich muss bei solchen Abkürzungen immer an die Zeit von 1933-1945 denken, das stört mich schon selbst ein bisschen ... Ist halt blöd, wenn man dauernd über schlimme Dinge nachdenken muss -.-


----------



## tonygt (3. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Eine passende Abkürzung - vor allem in Hinblick auf die deutsche Geschichte ... "SS" wurde ja auch noch nie als Abkürzung für sehr böse Menschen verwendet ...
> 
> Ich muss bei solchen Abkürzungen immer an die Zeit von 1933-1945 denken, das stört mich schon selbst ein bisschen ... Ist halt blöd, wenn man dauernd über schlimme Dinge nachdenken muss -.-



Jop ist auf jeden fall besser alles zu vergessen und sich keine Gedanken darüber zu machen belastatet eh nur, vor allem da wir ja heute alles besser machen als damals und so etwas schlimmes gar nicht mehr möglich ist.


----------



## Magogan (3. Dezember 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Jop ist auf jeden fall besser alles zu vergessen und sich keine Gedanken darüber zu machen belastatet eh nur, vor allem da wir ja heute alles besser machen als damals und so etwas schlimmes gar nicht mehr möglich ist.


Das hab ich so nicht gesagt. Vermutlich wäre so etwas immer noch möglich ... Wer weiß das schon?

Die Leute glauben heutzutage doch alles, einige haben sogar der Aussage des Postillon-Artikels über den Sprung von Felix Baumgartner geglaubt, dass sein Sprung ungültig wäre, weil er die Linie übertreten hätte.


----------



## xynlovesit (3. Dezember 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> SS sag ich nur - Scharf und Schnell. Zudem dank Lightning kein Gefummel mehr.
> 
> PS: Ich weiß, dass Du mich nicht meintest.




Ach, du hast das Neue auch schon? Nett Bei mir bekommt auch jemand zu Weihnachten ein iPad Mini und ich darf es dann natuerlich einrichten! Schon gespannt drauf.



@Zu der Weihnachtsmuetze.


Ich habe mir, also eher meine Mutter, eine Weihnachtsmuetzte gekauft bei der einen Tannenbaum drauf ist und wenn man auf den Knopf drueckt, faengt der Baum anzusingen und bewegt sich im Kreis, sieht total lustig aus auf dem Kopf



Auch bei mir gabs was Neues:


Thomas Hilfiger Schuhe, aber in Schwarz, nicht in blau.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Worauf ich eventuell jetzt sparen möchte ist diese Klimaanlage Steuerung, was in Deutschland nicht ueblich ist, aber in Florida in jedem Haus ist und ein Design von 1980 hat, kam ich auf dieses Geraet.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Und nein.. ich bin kein Apple Fan, aber man mag es schon vom Design glauben, es wurde von einem Apple Mitarbeiter entwickelt, weil er sich ein neues Haus bauen lassen hat und natuerlich alles geplant und schoen machte wollte, bis er auf die Klimaanlage Steuerung kam und bemerkte, es gibt keine einzige Firma hier in Amerika, die ein neues, modernes Design auf dem Markt hat und dann hat er dieses Geraet entwickelt. Tausend Steuerung, super Material, ein komplette Stahlring, iPhone Steuerbar, sogar lernbar, es merkt sich die Temperaturen auf Dauer und stellt es automatisch ein. Nach 2 Jahren, laut Hersteller hat man den Kaufpreis wieder raus, welcher bei 250$ liegt.

Auch das Drueckgefuehl, wenn man in der Mitte auf das Display drueckt ist so Apple-typisch und das Interface, einfach genial. Mir kann einer sagen, was er will. Aber ich stehe auf einfaches und schlichtes Design. Mag es paar Dollar mehr kosten.


----------



## EspCap (3. Dezember 2012)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Beats -.- Ja sie will die Dinger umbedingt...



Deine Freundin hat mehr Geschmack als du


----------



## Manowar (3. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Eine passende Abkürzung - vor allem in Hinblick auf die deutsche Geschichte ... "SS" wurde ja auch noch nie als Abkürzung für sehr böse Menschen verwendet ...
> 
> Ich muss bei solchen Abkürzungen immer an die Zeit von 1933-1945 denken, das stört mich schon selbst ein bisschen ... Ist halt blöd, wenn man dauernd über schlimme Dinge nachdenken muss -.-



Darf ich vorstellen? Der Camaro Sch.. S 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau sowas ging mir durch den Kopf, als ich überlegte mir sowas zu holen.
Irgendeine Weichbirne wird denken "Oh, da steht SS drauf. Dem mach ich jetzt das Auto kaputt!"

Was ist an diesen Kopfhörern so schlimm?


----------



## Wynn (3. Dezember 2012)

bei monster beat zahlste für den namen und nicht für die qualität



> Der Monster Beats Solo HD ist recht teuer, überzeugt zwar mit guter Verarbeitung und Tragekomfort, aber nicht im Hörtest.
> 
> „Noch gute Geräuschminderung. Mittelmäßiger Klang, aber noch gute Außengeräuschminderung. Passiver Betrieb ohne Geräuschminderung
> nicht möglich (Geräuschreduktion nicht abschaltbar), dafür aber eine Schnellabschaltung der Wiedergabe auf Knopfdruck. Wenig wirksame Dämmung der
> ...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. Dezember 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Ach, du hast das Neue auch schon? Nett Bei mir bekommt auch jemand zu Weihnachten ein iPad Mini und ich darf es dann natuerlich einrichten! Schon gespannt drauf.


Jupp hab mein 2er vor knapp 2 Wochen geupdatet und nun warte ich noch auf mein Mini, aber das 3G Modell ist wohl etwas rar, denn ich bin schon 2x vertröstest worden.

Über die Klimaanlagensteuerung habe ich vor kurzem erst etwas gelesen. Das Teil scheint ja der Bringer schlechthin zu sein, so einfach sollte Automatisierung immer laufen.


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Dezember 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen? Der Camaro Sch.. S
> 
> Genau sowas ging mir durch den Kopf, als ich überlegte mir sowas zu holen.
> Irgendeine Weichbirne wird denken "Oh, da steht SS drauf. Dem mach ich jetzt das Auto kaputt!"
> ...



wenn einer einen 68? camaro SS wegen dem Super Sport kaputt macht, dann kann man ihm nicht mehr helfen.
ausser ihn vielleicht von seinem leiden zu erlösen.

alte ami wagen werden prinzipell nicht kaputt gemacht!
zitat Fastlane: "damals wurden in detroit noch autos gebaut".


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Dezember 2012)

neues Fahrrad - Kettler Traveller 7.2 ab Werksverkauf Kamen


----------



## Konov (3. Dezember 2012)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> neues Fahrrad - Kettler Traveller 7.2 ab Werksverkauf Kamen



Hoffentlich nicht zuviel bezahlt ^^

Schaut nach solidem Stadtrad aus


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Dezember 2012)

525,-


----------



## Konov (3. Dezember 2012)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> 525,-



Kann man eigtl nix sagen, im Netz kost es 800.
Aber schon teuer wenn man bedenkt dass nichma scheibenbremsen dran sind - wobei ja die Magura für den alltäglichen Gebrauch völlig ausreicht.

Damit wirste auf jedenfall n paar Jahre Ruhe haben schätze ich
Räder für Fahrten von A nach B bekommt man in der regel billiger, aber denke du wolltest nicht das allerletzte Stück schrott haben wie viele Studenten ^^

Gepäckträger war dabei?


----------



## Wynn (3. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. Dezember 2012)

Die beiden Vita aus dem CyberMonday sind gelandet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider liefern andere Händler nicht so schnell wie Amazon, deshalb warte ich noch auf die Speicherkarten.
Zumindest habe ich gestern schon fürsorglich ein PSN+ Konto erstellt.


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Kann man eigtl nix sagen, im Netz kost es 800.
> Aber schon teuer wenn man bedenkt dass nichma scheibenbremsen dran sind - wobei ja die Magura für den alltäglichen Gebrauch völlig ausreicht.
> 
> Damit wirste auf jedenfall n paar Jahre Ruhe haben schätze ich
> ...



jupp, und ne Tasche auch noch. Für geplante 30-50km Touren mit der Familie wirds genau richtig sein. Und ich kenn mich mit Rädern eh nicht aus und man sagte mir daß Kettler was taugt. Außerdem muß man ja was für die Figur tun also wird nun regelm. zur Arbeit geradelt (11km ein Weg). Fehlt dann nur noch n anständiger Fahrradcomputer - gibts da evtl. nen Tipp ? Kann auch gern mit GPS sein oder so :-)


----------



## Davatar (3. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Räder für Fahrten von A nach B bekommt man in der regel billiger, aber denke du wolltest nicht das allerletzte Stück schrott haben wie viele Studenten ^^


Mit 15€ ist man da dabei und die sind wirklich das allerletzte Stück Schrott ^^


----------



## Konov (3. Dezember 2012)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> jupp, und ne Tasche auch noch. Für geplante 30-50km Touren mit der Familie wirds genau richtig sein. Und ich kenn mich mit Rädern eh nicht aus und man sagte mir daß Kettler was taugt. Außerdem muß man ja was für die Figur tun also wird nun regelm. zur Arbeit geradelt (11km ein Weg). Fehlt dann nur noch n anständiger Fahrradcomputer - gibts da evtl. nen Tipp ? Kann auch gern mit GPS sein oder so :-)



Oh mit fahrradcomputern kenn ich mich nicht aus... fahre immer ohne ^^
wirste aber bei Google auch fündig


----------



## LarsW (3. Dezember 2012)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> jupp, und ne Tasche auch noch. Für geplante 30-50km Touren mit der Familie wirds genau richtig sein. Und ich kenn mich mit Rädern eh nicht aus und man sagte mir daß Kettler was taugt. Außerdem muß man ja was für die Figur tun also wird nun regelm. zur Arbeit geradelt (11km ein Weg). Fehlt dann nur noch n anständiger Fahrradcomputer - gibts da evtl. nen Tipp ? Kann auch gern mit GPS sein oder so :-)



Habe mal in ´nem Fahrradladen gearbeitet- daher mein Tipp:
Garmin


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Dezember 2012)

danke LarsW, somit hab ich wieder eine neue Beschäftigung & eine nächste Anschaffung...


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Tilbie (3. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (3. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Asus PadFone mit dem Tablet-Dings. Sehr krasse Sache, nur noch auf Displayfolien warten


----------



## Saji (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich werd bekloppt, der Weihnachtsmann war schon bei mir! o.O

Neue Matratze (Dunlopillo Activia) und neuen Rollrost für mein Bett. <3 Da freu ich mich doch glatt wieder auf's Schlafen.


----------



## Magogan (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich könnte eigentlich auch ein Bett gebrauchen, ich schlafe immer nur auf der Schlafcouch ...

Naja, wenn ich dann irgendwann ein eigenes Haus habe, werde ich auch Platz für ein Bett haben ... Ja, sogar ein ganzes Zimmer nur zum Schlafen!!! Und eine Küche, die größer ist, als 4 Quadratmeter! Und eine Dusche ... Und eine Badewanne, in die ich hineinpasse ...


----------



## Davatar (4. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich könnte eigentlich auch ein Bett gebrauchen, ich schlafe immer nur auf der Schlafcouch ...
> 
> Naja, wenn ich dann irgendwann ein eigenes Haus habe, werde ich auch Platz für ein Bett haben ... Ja, sogar ein ganzes Zimmer nur zum Schlafen!!! Und eine Küche, die größer ist, als 4 Quadratmeter! Und eine Dusche ... Und eine Badewanne, in die ich hineinpasse ...


Hey, wenn schon träumen dann richtig:
Naja, wenn ich dann irgendwann eine eigene Villa habe, werde ich auch Platz für ein Himmelbett (für die Playboy-Parties) haben ... Ja, sogar ein ganzes Zimmer nur für die Bunnies!!! Und 4 Küchen, auf jedem Stockwerk eine! Und einen beheizten Pool ... Und einen Jacuzzi, in den alle Bunnies hineinpassen ...


Aber ein eignes grosses Doppelbett hat schon was. Gehörte bei mir zu den besten Investitionen meines Lebens ^^


----------



## Saji (4. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sansa ClipZip mit 8GB. Fühlt sich schon mal wesentlich wertiger an als ich erwartet hatte. Wenn er jetzt noch klanglich überzeugen kann, wovon ich dank der Testberichte mal ausgehe, bin ich voll zufrieden. *g*


----------



## Magogan (4. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für 0,00 Euro gekauft!

Und Anno 1404 habe ich auch gleich gekauft für ganze 5,97 Euro ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Dezember 2012)

400 €
50 € Amazongutschein
Armani-Duft
JacknJones Hemd
Sweatshirt
Das geheime Fenster-DVD

Alles zum Geburtstag, Samstag gehts weiter


----------



## Alux (4. Dezember 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Was ist an diesen Kopfhörern so schlimm?



Naja die Teile kosten 300 Piepen nur damit Dr. Dre draufsteht. Ich bevorzu lieber InEar von Sennheiser, obwohl demnächst gibts vl doch auch noch große dazu.

Was gibts neues, mein Weihnachtsgeschenk hab ich mir schonmal bestellt (paar CDs und ne Doku, die Eltern zahlens^^) und morgen dann mal Karten odern gehen für die kommenden Konzerte.


----------



## LiangZhou (4. Dezember 2012)

Die letzten Wochen ;D





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. Dezember 2012)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Die letzten Wochen ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



PC oder XBOX?


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Dezember 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> PC oder XBOX?




PC, da steam sale. Empfehle es aber jedem für Xbox, die Steuerung und generell das Spiel ist auf arcadiges-Konsolen-Schnetzeln ausgelegt.


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Dezember 2012)

hab ebenfalls neu ac 3. für 30 euro bei real gekauft. das war eins chnäppchen und denke falsch ausgeschildert^^


----------



## Legendary (5. Dezember 2012)

Sata Karte mit speziellem VIA Chipsatz um die Xbox an den PC anzuschließen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Weihnachtsgeschenk für die Perle:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. Dezember 2012)

Einen neuen Taschenrechner, weil mein eigentlicher für die Chemievorlesung zu viel kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (5. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Einen neuen Taschenrechner, weil mein eigentlicher für die Chemievorlesung zu viel kann
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der hier? :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (5. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> der hier? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Dinger hab ich gehasst, viel zu langsam und scheiße zu bedienen und so xD


----------



## JokerofDarkness (5. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (5. Dezember 2012)

Genau eine Sache passt nicht ganz in das Bild


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Dezember 2012)

Definitiv das Buch!


----------



## ZAM (5. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Genau eine Sache passt nicht ganz in das Bild



Ja .. Hanni und Nanni.
Die Mini-Nippel auf dem Playboy-Cover lass ich dieses mal ausnahmsweise durchgehen ... AUSNAHMSWEISE.


----------



## EspCap (6. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> der hier? :



Nö, keinen TI Voyage. So einen haben bei uns aber auch einige, primär die Leute die ihr Abi in Bremen/Sachsen und Co. gemacht haben. Ich hab nur einen lahmarschigen Casio GTR, dieses Ding:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sobald er irgendwie programmierbar ist, ist er nicht erlaubt. In Physik darf dafür, Zitat, "Alles was keine Internetverbindung hat" genommen werden. In Mathe natürlich gar nichts.


----------



## Wynn (6. Dezember 2012)

lego

schaut euch mal das baguette vom bäcker an das aus seiner hose wächst als die frau im roten kleid sieht ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Dezember 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Mini-Nippel auf dem Playboy-Cover lass ich dieses mal ausnahmsweise durchgehen ... AUSNAHMSWEISE.



*Freibrief schnapp*


----------



## Saji (6. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> lego
> 
> schaut euch mal das baguette vom bäcker an das aus seiner hose wächst als die frau im roten kleid sieht ^^



rofl  Kamsi schießt mal wieder den Vogel ab, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen!


----------



## xynlovesit (6. Dezember 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja .. Hanni und Nanni.
> Die Mini-Nippel auf dem Playboy-Cover lass ich dieses mal ausnahmsweise durchgehen ... AUSNAHMSWEISE.




Gleiches Recht fuer Alle. Also los geht's Leute! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (6. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Aber sobald er irgendwie programmierbar ist, ist er nicht erlaubt. In Physik darf dafür, Zitat, "Alles was keine Internetverbindung hat" genommen werden. In Mathe natürlich gar nichts.



Das hab ich nie verstanden. Später im Berufsleben verlangt keiner von einem seine Werkzeuge zu begrenzen, da ist dann alles erlaubt. Das heisst in der Schule sollte einem in Erster Linie auch beigebracht werden wie man die heute verfügbaren Werkzeuge brauchen kann. Also auch wie man die Rechner programmiert, bedient und bis der Chip raucht für seine Zwecke einsetzt.

mfG René


----------



## Wynn (6. Dezember 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Gleiches Recht fuer Alle. Also los geht's Leute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die nippe dürfen aber nicht grösser als 1 cm sein


----------



## odinxd (6. Dezember 2012)

Systemfestplatte abgekratzt  

also musste was neues her:

[attachment=13048:103696_782078_CHP-103696.jpg]


und da auf dieser leider nur Platz für System und vielleicht noch wow ist musste ich meine alte 1,5 TB Daten Platte freiräumen für Programme. Die Filme, Bilder und Musik sowie Spiele Backups davon landen nun hier:

[attachment=13047:a56f3c6cf7ad4623a8e7572c8463340c_5.jpg]

Platz genug ist da ^^


----------



## Jordin (6. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> lego
> 
> schaut euch mal das baguette vom bäcker an das aus seiner hose wächst als die frau im roten kleid sieht ^^



rofl. ich hau mich weg ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lag heut vor der Tür. Kein Plan, wer einfach Schokolade verschenkt, aber ich schließe ihn in meine Nachtgebete ein. 
Gott segne dich!


----------



## Legendary (6. Dezember 2012)

odinxd schrieb:


> Systemfestplatte abgekratzt
> 
> also musste was neues her:



Warum die Sandisk? Oo Die Samsung 830er ist deutlich besser und kostet gleich viel...


----------



## odinxd (6. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Warum die Sandisk? Oo Die Samsung 830er ist deutlich besser und kostet gleich viel...



Weil ich die neue Platte dringend brauchte, und der Media Markt hier wo ich wohne ( eher Kleinstadt ) hatte keine sonderlich grosse Auswahl an SSD Platten. Es gab noch eine wo mir der Name grad nicht einfälltaber die war doppelt so teuer bei gleicher Kapazität.


----------



## EspCap (6. Dezember 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das hab ich nie verstanden. Später im Berufsleben verlangt keiner von einem seine Werkzeuge zu begrenzen, da ist dann alles erlaubt. Das heisst in der Schule sollte einem in Erster Linie auch beigebracht werden wie man die heute verfügbaren Werkzeuge brauchen kann. Also auch wie man die Rechner programmiert, bedient und bis der Chip raucht für seine Zwecke einsetzt.
> 
> mfG René



Naja, ein Stück weit macht das schon noch Sinn. Man sollte ja verstehen, was der Taschenrechner macht bzw. welche Rechenoperation da eingesetzt wird. In Mathe machen wir es dann aber teilweise so, dass wir einfach mal ein paar Zahlen aus der Funktion/dem Bruch/der Summe/whatever rausstreichen und dann eine "Näherung" mit 5-10% Abweichung haben, weil man es sonst nicht im Kopf rechnen kann. Da wird mir der Sinn dann auch nicht mehr ganz klar.


----------



## Alux (7. Dezember 2012)

Mein Großonkel ist übers WE da und hat mir was mitgebracht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (7. Dezember 2012)

odinxd schrieb:


> Weil ich die neue Platte dringend brauchte, und der Media Markt hier wo ich wohne ( eher Kleinstadt ) hatte keine sonderlich grosse Auswahl an SSD Platten. Es gab noch eine wo mir der Name grad nicht einfälltaber die war doppelt so teuer bei gleicher Kapazität.



Ah ok, das ist natürlich verständlich. Naja sie ist zumindest definitiv schneller als eine normale Festplatte.


----------



## Wynn (7. Dezember 2012)

Anno 2070 + AC Revelations für 12 €


----------



## EspCap (7. Dezember 2012)

Feynman-Vorlesungen über Physik. Werden von Amazon aus Italien verschickt, bin ja mal gespannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (7. Dezember 2012)

Hab mir mal einen Eiskratzer gekauft, an dem gleich ein Handschuh dran ist ^^ Dann muss ich nicht mehr frieren beim Eiskratzen - zumindest nicht meine Hand ...


----------



## Wynn (7. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hab mir mal einen Eiskratzer gekauft, an dem gleich ein Handschuh dran ist ^^ Dann muss ich nicht mehr frieren beim Eiskratzen - zumindest nicht meine Hand ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (7. Dezember 2012)

Lol nein so nicht, aber die Teile sehen ja lustig aus xD


----------



## Legendary (7. Dezember 2012)

Du kommentierst wirklich ALLES mit einem Bild oder Video.    Irgendwie nervts ja langsam...


Was ich neu hab:

- paar Kleinigkeiten zum Nikolaus
- 5er Päckchen Verbatim DVD DL Rohlinge
- Weihnachtsbier <3


----------



## Slayed (7. Dezember 2012)

Prepare for Christmas ! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (7. Dezember 2012)

Was neues:

Erste Gehaltsabrechnung von meinem 2. Studentenjob
Hat etwas länger gedauert aber dafür ist es umso mehr Kohle.

geht zwar alles für laufende Kosten drauf aber trotzdem gut.


----------



## Wynn (7. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du kommentierst wirklich ALLES mit einem Bild oder Video.  Irgendwie nervts ja langsam...



ach troll dich 

als wär dein yolo swag und co besser 

Assassin Creed 2 gift in uplay geschenkt bekommen von jemand anders


----------



## Legendary (7. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ach troll dich
> 
> als wär dein yolo swag und co besser
> 
> Assassin Creed 2 gift in uplay geschenkt bekommen von jemand anders



Ich wurde wenigstens noch nicht gebannt. :> Ich poste zumindest nicht in 80% meiner Postings irgendwas von Swag oder Yolo. Wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben, bin ja scheinbar nicht der einzige, dem das zur Zeit auffällt.


----------



## Wynn (7. Dezember 2012)

ich habe einfach wie du meinen usertitel geändert 

und manches passt einfach halt da muss man das posten


----------



## Reflox (7. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich wurde wenigstens noch nicht gebannt. :>



Er wurde auch nicht gebannt 

BT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (7. Dezember 2012)

Wer zieht denn sowas an? :O


----------



## Reflox (7. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wer zieht denn sowas an? :O



Ich


----------



## xynlovesit (7. Dezember 2012)

Sauberes Auto Der Deutsche putzt nun mal sein Auto mit der Hand.


----------



## Rayon (8. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+




The Dark Knight Rises Blu-Ray

Game of Thrones Season 1 BluRay

The Expendables auf BluRay

28 Days & 28 Weeks later BluRay

96 Hours BluRay

AC2 günstig für PS3 erstanden




fehlt noch eine Lampe und die Farbe kommt nächstes Wochenende ins Haus ;-)


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2012)

_Nice Andre, viel Spaß damit! ;-)_


----------



## Rayon (8. Dezember 2012)

Danke, TV wurd schon ausgiebig getestet und für gut befunden. 46 Zoll sind eben doch weitaus mehr als meine alten 32 ;D


----------



## Saji (8. Dezember 2012)

Rayon schrieb:


> Danke, TV wurd schon ausgiebig getestet und für gut befunden. 46 Zoll sind eben doch weitaus mehr als meine alten 32 ;D



Achso, TV! Dachte schon es ginge da um die Schildkröte. 

Neu: Eine Packung Batterien und Energy Drinks. Wochenende kann kommen!


----------



## Alux (8. Dezember 2012)

Heute gabs was Schönes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




+ eine wasserfeste Winterjacke von Rain Tex, hab nur grad keine Lust ein Foto von zu machen


----------



## orkman (8. Dezember 2012)

10 euro psc , geld vom nikolaus und auch noch schokolade von dem .... ah ja , und ne erkaeltung


----------



## Slave16 (8. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Logitech G510 nachdem meine alte G15 Refresh einen Cola Unfall nicht überlebt hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EENDLICH IST SIIE MEEEEEIN!

Leider ohne Wendecover und Steelbook, 3D kann ich auch nicht schauen aber ich musste sie haben *_*


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2012)

Congrats. Ist meiner Meinung nach allerdings ziemlich enttäuschend, der Film.

On topic: Sakko & Chino. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und damit ich keine Ausrede mehr habe (sobald ich die Erkältung losgeworden bin...): Nike ElementShield Jacke + Hose. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Leider ohne Wendecover und Steelbook, 3D kann ich auch nicht schauen aber ich musste sie haben *_*


Wieso kaufst du eine 3D-Bluray, wenn du kein 3D gucken kannst? Die 2D-Version ist doch meist billiger, teilweise nicht einmal halb so teuer ...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die 2D-Version ist doch meist billiger, teilweise nicht einmal halb so teuer ...


Also mich hätte die 3D Version genau 16€ Aufpreis gekostet. Das war mir der Spaß trotz 3D TV nicht wert, denn sowas muss man auf großer Leinwand sehen. Aber jedem das Seine.


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

Hast du keinen 3D-Projektor, Joker?


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2012)

_Er hat einen 3D-TV und keinen 3D-Beamer - sofern ich richtig informiert bin. :-]_


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

Hmm, ich finde 3D auch besser, wenn man es auf einer Leinwand guckt. Fernseher sind eben doch etwas klein dafür ...

3D-Fernseher mit dieser seltsamen Polarisationstechnik werden einem ja schon fast hinterhergeworfen ... Und die Polarisationstechnik ist nicht so toll, eigentlich ist nur der Preis der Brillen ein Vorteil ...

Achja, ich hab mir mal Star Trek: TNG - Staffel 2 auf Bluray gekauft ... Aber irgendwie gefällt mir Staffel 2 nicht so sehr wie die erste ...


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Dezember 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Also mich hätte die 3D Version genau 16€ Aufpreis gekostet. Das war mir der Spaß trotz 3D TV nicht wert, denn sowas muss man auf großer Leinwand sehen. Aber jedem das Seine.





Weil ich die Collector's edition habe wollte. Zudem wollte ich die digital copy


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Dezember 2012)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Weil ich die Collector's edition habe wollte. Zudem wollte ich die digital copy


Das sollte nicht gegen Dich sein. Ich stand ja auch vor der normalen LE und dem Steel. Beides extrem hübsch, aber für mich halt zu teuer, obwohl wunderschön.


----------



## Magogan (9. Dezember 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> für mich halt zu teuer


Bei dem, was du so alles kaufst, wundert mich das ^^


----------



## Konov (9. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Bei dem, was du so alles kaufst, wundert mich das ^^



Er hat ja auch erst drölfzigtausend mal erzählt, dass er das ganze Zeug günstig einkauft und nicht wahllos in den Media Markt rennt.


----------



## Magogan (9. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Er hat ja auch erst drölfzigtausend mal erzählt, dass er das ganze Zeug günstig einkauft und nicht wahllos in den Media Markt rennt.


Das dachte ich mir schon, denn im Media Markt gibt es ja keine Legosteine ^^

Ich kaufe die Dinge auch günstig ein, letztens habe ich sogar nur 520 Euro für einen Prozessor bezahlt ^^ Hat sich übrigens gelohnt, seitdem habe ich keine Performance-Probleme mehr, und wenn doch, dann ist die Grafikkarte schuld ^^ Ich kann sogar ohne Probleme rendern und gleichzeitig zocken, der Prozessor wird trotzdem nicht zu 100% ausgelastet ^^


----------



## vollmi (9. Dezember 2012)

Um welchen Film gehts denn, kann das Bild nicht sehen.
Korrektur: kann das Bild jetzt sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PSVita Little Big Planet Combo.

Ausserdem noch.
Batman the dark knight rises BD
Warhorse BD

mfg René


----------



## H2OTest (9. Dezember 2012)

Prometheus


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Dezember 2012)

VHS DVD
Coldplay Live in Concert BlueRay
Strongbow Cider 2 Liter


----------



## Ogil (9. Dezember 2012)

Strongbow? Das Zeuch nehmen wir hoechstens zum Kochen/Backen - gibt ja wirklich deutlich besseres Cider.

Ich hab seit ein paar Tagen einen Bademantel neu - sehr entspannt so am Wochenende nur im warm-wuschligen Bademantel vorm Rechner zu sitzen


----------



## Wynn (9. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> VHS DVD



was für ne dvd ?

und vhs gibts immer noch ?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt, ne PSN Karte haben wir gestern auch besorgt, für nen FIFA-Begeisterten Kollegen zum Geburtstag ;D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Dezember 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Strongbow? Das Zeuch nehmen wir hoechstens zum Kochen/Backen - gibt ja wirklich deutlich besseres Cider.



Aha...

@ Wrynn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist ein Found Footage Horror Film.


----------



## Wynn (9. Dezember 2012)

axxo ^^

da keine ahnung weil spiel fsk18 ob ich posten darf ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fürn pc steam ebay


----------



## painschkes (9. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> was für ne dvd ?
> 
> und vhs gibts immer noch ?



_Wie ich das liebe wenn Leute sich dumm stellen..der Film heisst VHS und er hat sich davon eine DVD geholt._


----------



## Wynn (9. Dezember 2012)

ja hätte er v/h/s geschrieben ^^

aber er hat vhs geschrieben - hätte ja sein gekonnt das er eine alte vhs cassette aus seiner kindheit wo ersteigert hat oder so 

bin halt die generation vhs/kasette  da denk ich zuerst an sowas


----------



## LarsW (9. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für 6,99€ dachte ich mir,kann man mal mitnehmen.


----------



## Legendary (9. Dezember 2012)

Neuer Avatar und Signatur. :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Neuer Avatar und Signatur. :>



kiss me plz?


----------



## orkman (9. Dezember 2012)

viele neue buecher, über programmiersprachen und netzsicherheit etc , mal aus fun lesen 
nen paar musikalben


----------



## Konov (10. Dezember 2012)

VAUDE Me Drop Pants... da macht das Fahrradfahren bei Regen und Schnee wieder Spass




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## odinxd (10. Dezember 2012)

Auch was neues 

[attachment=13056:91Nosn8XujL__AA1500_.jpg]

Verdammt genialer Film!^^
Und dann habe ich mir ein Weinachtsgeschenk geholt auf das ich nun aber bis Weinachten warten muss  ab nem gewissen alter bestellt man seine Geschenke halt selber 

[attachment=13057:810NkrvF8nL__AA1500_.jpg]

Freue mich schon drauf Erinnerungen an die Kindheit / Jugend zu wecken


----------



## Alux (10. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Neuer Avatar und Signatur. :>



Nett, haste deine Freundin überredet sich öffentlich zu präsentieren?^^

Hab ein Weihnachtsgeschenk fürn alten Herrn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. Dezember 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Nett, haste deine Freundin überredet sich öffentlich zu präsentieren?^^
> 
> Hab ein Weihnachtsgeschenk fürn alten Herrn


*Auf den Avatar guck* Ich glaub nicht, dass Natalie Portman seine Freundin ist...


----------



## Richert (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mir heute ein Helikoptergekauft


----------



## Legendary (10. Dezember 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> *Auf den Avatar guck* Ich glaub nicht, dass Natalie Portman seine Freundin ist...



Meinst du?


----------



## Alux (10. Dezember 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> *Auf den Avatar guck* Ich glaub nicht, dass Natalie Portman seine Freundin ist...



Hm die kenn ich anders


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nummer Vier meiner Sammlung. Aktuell finde ich nur noch 1-2 andere Figuren hübsch. Vllt lege ich mir im Laufe des Neujahrs diese noch zu und dann ist Ende.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den besten äh ... Flugsimulator atm. =3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (11. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab mich endlich mal durchgerungen es zu kaufen. war das geldwert!


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2012)

dachte die matrix box wär out of produktion oder haben sie neu aufgelegt ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Dezember 2012)

Keine Ahnung, war bei Amazon im Türchen ^^


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2012)

ist es die mit bonus dvd und animatrix und zion archiven oder einfach nur 1 bis 3 ?


----------



## Magogan (11. Dezember 2012)

Bluray oder DVD, Mr. Anderson?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Dezember 2012)

BlueRay natürlich  

Und @Wrynn nur die Teile 1-3. Bin eh ein Mensch, der nie das Bonus Material schaut. Außer bei Uwe Boll Filmen, die sind immer sau geil


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2012)

axxo dachte wär die hier die ich mir vor 6 jahren holte ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wurde neuaufgelegt inzwischen sehe ich bei amazon und kostet jetzt 3 mal soviel wie ich damals für zahlte ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (11. Dezember 2012)

Neues Hemd uns son Long Sleeve, und paar Unnerhosen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Dezember 2012)

Vllt vergessen zu erwähnen, das ist die Steelbook Version


----------



## H2OTest (12. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LarsW (13. Dezember 2012)

Weihnachtsgeschenke..Ergo kein Geld mehr.


----------



## Alux (13. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da wir in Philosophie gerade den Film sehen das Buch dazu und für Muttern zu Weihnachten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (14. Dezember 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Weihnachtsgeschenke..Ergo kein Geld mehr.



/meld same here

Dieses Jahr beschenke ich mich indirekt selbst:

1. für meine Mum, damit ich (hoffentlich) endlich meine Ruhe hab und keine endlos Telefonate mehr führen muss, wie man eine Grafik in die Mail einbaut und was/wo eigentlich STRG+V (Zitat on: "Warum muss ich auf V drücken, wenn es Copy & Paste heisst?!") ist ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





2. für meinem Dad. Für die gehörige Portion Familienstreit zwischen Dinner und Bescherung. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3. für beide. Zur Allgemeinbildung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



YAY! Dies Jahr gehts rund


----------



## Alux (14. Dezember 2012)

Ein Jahresabo von National Geographic ab Jänner


----------



## EspCap (14. Dezember 2012)

8 Flaschen Rotwein. 6 davon für Sylvester, die anderen zum verschenken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]ab Jänner[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] [/font]



Januar. Hab ja nichts gegen Österreicher, aber das Wort ist einfach grauenhaft.


----------



## Wynn (14. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DirdyHarry (15. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin nur enttäuscht von den Händen, aber da hat ich mir eh vor eigene mit richtig sound und licht zu basteln

Ach und ein 40€ Tankgutschein von der Firma.


----------



## orkman (15. Dezember 2012)

DirdyHarry schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahaha zu geil  da fuehl ich mich gleich wie bei big bang theory xD ... ausserdem haste viele schuhe da rumstehen ... ich hab 1 normales paar , 1 paar winterschuhe und 1 paar alte schuhe wenns raus saufen geht ... da weiss man nie wie man zurueck kommt , und das normale paar soll ja noch nach was aussehen danach 

ich war brav dieses jahr und hab mir schon nen teil weihnachtsgeschenke gekauft ... mal sehen ob noch das ein oder andere dazu kommt :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (15. Dezember 2012)

gestern die mop ce für nen fuffi geschossen. schade, das man den krempel nicht mehr verkaufen kann ^^
aber nach 11 monaten hats mich schon gejuckt


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die LS an sich sind nicht neu, aber meine zwei Centerlösung für den Surroundbetrieb. Sind erstmal parallel geschaltet,
bekommen aber nach Installation eines XLR Splitkabels jeweils eine eigene Endstufe zugewiesen.

Kostenlos dank Probeabo die Mac Life und auf Nachfrage bei Amazon auch die beiden All Stars Battle Royale.

Schuhe sind jeweils einmal für Senior und Junior.


----------



## Alux (15. Dezember 2012)

Weihnachtsgeschenk an mich selbst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (15. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Lindsey Stirling-Album



Same here.


----------



## Alux (15. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Same here.



And here.


----------



## Sin (15. Dezember 2012)

Gestern ist mein Nexus 4 gekommen :-)


Gefällt mir jetzt schon besser als mein S3


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. Dezember 2012)

Fast passend zum Topic habe ich dann noch einen neuen Blogeintrag.


----------



## Konov (15. Dezember 2012)

Ne Flasche Rotwein beim Italiener geschenkt bekommen ^^


----------



## Reflox (15. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und gaaanz viel Schokolade zum verschenken


----------



## Wynn (16. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Billiger wird das nicht mal mehr beim steam weihnachtssale


----------



## Konov (16. Dezember 2012)

Komplett vollgedrecktes Bike und Klamotten .... weeee


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (16. Dezember 2012)

eine neue g400 und eine k200


----------



## orkman (16. Dezember 2012)

diverse musikalben, buecher und desktop wallpaper


----------



## iShock (16. Dezember 2012)

Torchlight 2 gekriegt - bleibt nur die Frage wann ich das zocken soll x_x.... kommt mir jedenfalls nicht vor den Prüfungen auf den Rechner :s


----------



## HitotsuSatori (16. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Isolde


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. Dezember 2012)

Oh Gott


man ich hasse sowas, ich bin arachnophob >_< jetzt ist mir die Lust vergangen, hier was zu posten


----------



## xynlovesit (17. Dezember 2012)

Gearbeitet wie die Profis und mit Hilti. Wer weiss, was gemacht worden ist?



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2012)

du hast ein stromkabel durch die wand gebohrt


----------



## Aun (17. Dezember 2012)

hmmm tv/tft bildschirmhalter an der wand. ich tippe mal auf hdmi gold kabel durch die wand gelegt


----------



## xynlovesit (17. Dezember 2012)

TFT Bildschirm, ganz altmodisch ueber VGA Kabel und leider kann man die Box nicht ganz an die Wand nageln, weil die Wand schief ist. Oben auf Anschlag und Unten ein Spalt.. Ami halt.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (17. Dezember 2012)

sieht trotzdem nach deutscher wertarbeit aus 

macht echt nen gute lückenfüller 

wie hastn das loch gemacht? halbzollbohrer? 
( ok bei den amis is eh alles holz und pappe ^^ )


----------



## xynlovesit (17. Dezember 2012)

Danke sehr

Das Wissen und die Arbeit koennten die Amis gar nicht bezahlen hier, ach quatsch! 

War ein 1-1/2" Bohrer mit der Hilti, hat ganz schoen ackern muessen, weil das Stueck war gemauert und sind gerade so an einem Stahl vorbei gekommen. Waren auch sehr erstaunt, weil sonst, wie du schon sagst alles hier eher so.. naja, gebaut wird.


----------



## Konov (17. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> du hast ein stromkabel durch die wand gebohrt



Fail ^^

Wenn überhaupt, hat er ein Loch in die Wand gebohrt und ein Kabel durchgezogen aber ein Stromkabel durch die Wand gebohrt stell ich mir hartnäckig vor


----------



## Konov (17. Dezember 2012)

Geschenk an mich selbst: Bike Fashion CAPTN SHARKY Lenkerhupe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (17. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Geschenk an mich selbst: Bike Fashion CAPTN SHARKY Lenkerhupe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geiles Teil  "Macht Platz oder ich fress Euch auf!"


Ich hab neu: alle Weihnachtsgeschenke sind bestellt, nun hoff ich mal, dass der Versand pünktlich erfolgt......^^


----------



## Konov (17. Dezember 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Geiles Teil  "Macht Platz oder ich fress Euch auf!"



Jo, hab keine Klingel an meinem Stadt Bike... und das fand ich witzig zumal es nur 10 EURO kostet


----------



## Alux (17. Dezember 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich find sie süß, nur Schlangen sind bäh


----------



## H2OTest (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich mach grad auf Prosieben aus weil die da diese viecher zeigen und jetzt auch hier im Buffed FORUM gnah!!!!!! scheiß spinnen


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. Dezember 2012)

Muss das wirklich nochmal sein?


----------



## Manowar (18. Dezember 2012)

Bilder zitieren - ohne Spoiler, ist ja echt nervig.
Aber in jedem Haus, leben im durchschnitt 200 Spinnen, also nicht weinen.

Mein neuestes: Endlich mal wieder nen Tattootermin <3


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. Dezember 2012)

Die meisten sind aber nicht so groß >_<


----------



## Minatrix (18. Dezember 2012)

^^ Die holde Isolde da oben hat aber auch höchstens 4-5 cm... würd ich schätzen.


----------



## Wolfmania (18. Dezember 2012)

also bei uns zu Hause sind nicht so große Monster vertreten *grusel*

btt: alle Weihnachtsgeschenke beisammen - ha !


----------



## HitotsuSatori (18. Dezember 2012)

Minatrix schrieb:


> ^^ Die holde Isolde da oben hat aber auch höchstens 4-5 cm... würd ich schätzen.



Da liegst du richtig.


----------



## H2OTest (18. Dezember 2012)

Groß genug -.-


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich mag Spinnen auch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab wegen ner Spinne mal fast nen Autounfall verursacht. Damit ist nicht zu spaßen...


----------



## Davatar (18. Dezember 2012)

Spinnen sind doch toll. Egal wie gross oder klein die sind, solange man eine im Zimmer hat, traut sich nichts mehr rein, was kleiner als ein Spatz ist und fliegen kann


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Dezember 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich hab wegen ner Spinne mal fast nen Autounfall verursacht. Damit ist nicht zu spaßen...



   Könnt mir auch passieren.





Hör grad den Farcry3 Soundtrack nachdem ich es durchgespielt hab.

Bin noch unentschlossen in meiner Meinung über das Spiel. Die Story is so gut und dann doch wieder nich. Hach. 

Na wenigstens das Gameplay und die Grafik waren richtig geil.


----------



## Magogan (18. Dezember 2012)

Also ich finde 4 bis 5 Zentimeter nicht sehr groß ...

Ach, Moment, ihr redet über Spinnen? ... xD


----------



## Alux (18. Dezember 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Bilder zitieren - ohne Spoiler, ist ja echt nervig.



Also bitte, so ein hübsches Exemplar kann man nicht oft genug herzeigen.


----------



## Magogan (18. Dezember 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Also bitte, so ein hübsches Exemplar kann man nicht oft genug herzeigen.


Zum Glück wissen hier alle, dass es um Spinnen geht und nicht um ... Ach, egal ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (18. Dezember 2012)

Hab auch was Neues, kommt aber erst noch


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Dezember 2012)

raspberry pi is da 
nu hab ich kein hdmi kabel, weil ich das erst bestellen wollte wenn die versandmail kommt. die kam leider nie


----------



## Davatar (19. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sind Vampire wenigstens noch anständige blutsaugende Monster.


----------



## Ogil (19. Dezember 2012)

Angel ist doch auch so ein Emo-Vampir und die Serie kann man wohl eher als Teeny-Fantasy-Sitcom bezeichnen.


----------



## Davatar (19. Dezember 2012)

Es hat da ein paar einzelne Folgen die in die Richtung gehn, das stimmt, aber im Grossen und Ganzen gehts um Mord und Totschlag und hat nen sehr schwarzen und selbstironischen Humor.


----------



## Wolfmania (19. Dezember 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Es hat da ein paar einzelne Folgen die in die Richtung gehn, das stimmt, aber im Grossen und Ganzen gehts um Mord und Totschlag und hat nen sehr schwarzen und selbstironischen Humor.



stimmt, aber ich hab nur alle Buffys - mit Ihr ists einfach das Beste


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So die College Jacke ist heute angekommen, und sie ist total genial! Hatte vorher noch nix von Iriedaily, sind zwar nicht grad billig aber die Qualität rechtfertigt definitiv den Preis.


----------



## Davatar (19. Dezember 2012)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> stimmt, aber ich hab nur alle Buffys - mit Ihr ists einfach das Beste


Die kommen am Freitag nach


----------



## Firun (19. Dezember 2012)

Endlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (19. Dezember 2012)

und spielst überhaupt mit oder verstauben die dann ? ^^


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> und spielst überhaupt mit oder verstauben die dann ? ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mehr viel mir dazu nicht ein ^^


----------



## Ogil (19. Dezember 2012)

In der luftdichten Sammelvitrine verstaubt doch nix


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Dezember 2012)

OMG das sieht ja himmlich aus *will haben*


----------



## Firun (19. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> und spielst überhaupt mit oder verstauben die dann ? ^^


Sind schon aufgebaut, morgen gibt es den ersten Einsatz Abend mit einem Kumpel der das Spiel auch hat


----------



## Morvkeem (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab da was neues!

Eine ssd:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (20. Dezember 2012)

Hab heute 3 Kerzen aus Bienenwachs von einem bekannten Imker bekommen, wie die duften


----------



## Slayed (20. Dezember 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jawoooohl


----------



## Davatar (20. Dezember 2012)

Slayed schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nenn mich ahnungslos, aber was ist das? Ist das son Stunt-Film oder ein Film über Motocross-Fahrer mit ner Handlung? Oder ne Doku?


----------



## schneemaus (20. Dezember 2012)

Nen Router und Krempel, der heut mit der Post kam. Endlich wieder ordentliches Internet. Zivilisation des 21. Jahrhunderts, du hast mich wieder!


----------



## Königmarcus (20. Dezember 2012)

Vorweihnachtsgeschenk 

Der Weihnachtsmann hasst mich xD

[attachment=13068:81nGynsjFTL._AA1500_.jpg]


----------



## LarsW (21. Dezember 2012)

Ganz viele neue Klamotten von Weekday!


----------



## heinzelmännchen (21. Dezember 2012)

Endlich alle Weihnachtsgeschenke beisammen  das lette hat es grade eben aus dem entfernten England zum Glück noch pünktlich geschafft.


Und verpackt ist auch schon alles.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (21. Dezember 2012)

Oje oje... Da fangen Leute wegen einer kleinen Spinne gleich an zu weinen, die doch sonst immer die große Klappe haben...  

was ich neu hab: Endlich keinen Unistress mehr!


----------



## Legendary (21. Dezember 2012)

Endlich den richtigen Brenner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lite-On iHAS124B, Kenner wissen was man damit machen kann.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Lite-On iHAS124B, Kenner wissen was man damit machen kann.



pr0nz

Ich habe jetzt endlich alle Weihnachtsgeschenke gekauft, dazu noch:

- Ein rot-schwarz kariertes Hemd
- 1 schwarzes + ein weißes Unterhemd.


----------



## Noxiel (21. Dezember 2012)

Wer kauft sich denn heutzutage noch DVD-Brenner? 

Thema: 
2x C310 Webcams 
1x C525 Webcam


Gehört alles zum Plan "We're going to visit my parents next christmas.......NOT".


----------



## Ogil (21. Dezember 2012)

Soweit ich das nachvollziehen kann ist der Plan "Wir werden Home-Porn-Stars und somit von der Familie ausgestossen", richtig?


----------



## Legendary (21. Dezember 2012)

Naja einfach mal kurz nachm Brennermodell googeln, dann wird recht schnell klar warum man noch einen DVD Brenner braucht.


----------



## Wynn (21. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Naja einfach mal kurz nachm Brennermodell googeln, dann wird recht schnell klar warum man noch einen DVD Brenner braucht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weil bluraybrenner noch nicht ausgereift sind und die rohling preise noch zu hoch für sind


----------



## EspCap (21. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für überteuerte 35 Euro. Die Version mit deutschen Untertiteln kostet 4 Euro weniger.


----------



## Fritzche (21. Dezember 2012)

The WarZ hab ich jetzt  Find das Game einfach klasse 

Nur seltsam....irgendwie...die bringen es auf Steam raus mit Werbung für 100 Mann Server....heute kommt patch mit diesen Servern Oo' Ich glaube die haben Interne Kommunikationsprobleme 

Wollt mit meinem Bro zam zoggn un der geht ins Bett -.-


----------



## Fakebook (21. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Wollt mit meinem Bro zam zoggn un der geht ins Bett -.-



Das haben mir meine Eltern erspart


----------



## Fritzche (21. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Das haben mir meine Eltern erspart



Wie darf ich das verstehen ? ^^ Also eigentlich darf er ja lange auf bleiben aber er meinte er ist müde -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2012)

Die Entwickler haben diese Angaben bei Steam gegeben. Als sich dann zahlreiche Spieler in den War Z Steam Foren beschwerten, hat dieser sie einfach alle gesperrt. Das Spiel ist der billigste Abklatsch, den es gibt. DayZ hatte seinen Charm als  Hardcore Survival Game. War Z hat den P2W Charakter, was einfach lächerlich ist. Dazu noch die geklaute Werbung von DayZ und die wiederbenutzten Models von nem älteren Game des Entwicklerstudios (wenn es denn wenigsten gut aussehen würde).



> Recht hohe Wellen schlug die Steam-Veröffentlichung des Zombie-Survival-MMOs*The War Z *in den vergangenen Tagen, nachdem nach und nach klar wurde, dass die Verantwortlichen das Spiel mit einer fehlerhaften und offensichtlich geschönten Inhalts-Beschreibung auf der digitalen Vertriebsplattform von Valve eingestellt hatten. Trotz der Tatsache, dass die fragwürdige Feature-Liste mittlerweile gegen eine korrigierte Version ausgetauscht wurde und Valve das Spiel aufgrund der massiven Beschwerdewelle durch sich betrogen fühlende Kunden gänzlich aus dem Steam-Angebot entfernt hat, sieht das verantwortliche Entwicklerteam bei Hammerpoint Interactive die Schuld für diesen ganzen Vorgang allerdings nicht bei sich - sondern vielmehr bei den Kunden.
> 
> Das jedenfalls ließ nun Sergey Titov, General Manager bei Hammerpoint Interactive, im Interview mit der englischsprachigen Webseite gamespy.com durchblicken. Darin wirft er den Kunden unter anderem vor, sich einfach Dinge eingebildet zu haben, ohne die genauen Details zuvor zu überprüfen: _"Ich bin sicher, dass es da Leute gibt, die sich an kleinen Details aufhängen und sagen 'nein, ich wurde in die Irre geführt', wobei sie sich in Wirklichkeit einfach nur irgendetwas eingebildet haben, ohne vorher die Details zu überprüfen. Ich denke, dass Steam seine eigenen Umtausch-Regelungen hat, um derartige Situationen handzuhaben", so Titov._





> Interessant sind übrigens auch die Marketing-Vorgänge rund um die Steam-Veröffentlichung von *The War Z*. Offenbar haben die Verantwortlichen sich hier die Popularität von DayZ zunutze gemacht, und ihr Spiel einfach unter dem Suchbegriff des von Dean 'Rocket' Hall entwickelten Konkurrenz-Produkts auf der Vertriebsplattform eingestellt:


http://www.onlinewel...ortlich-118372/
Sry für OT, aber sowas regt mich auf


----------



## Fakebook (21. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Wie darf ich das verstehen ? ^^



<-- Verzogenens Einzelkind. Kein 'Bro' zum zocken, aber eben auch kein schläfriger 'Bro'


----------



## orkman (21. Dezember 2012)

steam nimmt mir mein geld weg ... die einzige ausrede die ich vllt hab ist dass ich dieses jahr EXTREM brav war 
zum brenner ... ich weiss wofuer man das teil braucht ... obwohl ich es selbst noch net gemacht hab ... zuviel aufwand ... sofern wir wirklich von dem gleichen reden


----------



## Fritzche (21. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die Entwickler haben diese Angaben bei Steam gegeben. Als sich dann zahlreiche Spieler in den War Z Steam Foren beschwerten, hat dieser sie einfach alle gesperrt. Das Spiel ist der billigste Abklatsch, den es gibt. DayZ hatte seinen Charm als  Hardcore Survival Game. War Z hat den P2W Charakter, was einfach lächerlich ist. Dazu noch die geklaute Werbung von DayZ und die wiederbenutzten Models von nem älteren Game des Entwicklerstudios (wenn es denn wenigsten gut aussehen würde).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know i know und ich verteidige die Entwickler und ihre strangen methoden keineswegs....

Nur Pay2Win seh ich nicht...es gibt im Shop nichts was dir einen unglaublichen Vorteil gibt und wenn du stirbst ist auch alles weg :/


Wie gesagt die Entwickler fahren dafür das sie angeblich "alte Veteranen" sind einen ziemlich seltsamen kurs...und für mich hat es halt den Anschein als ob irgendwer bei denen keine Geduld mehr hat und einfach sagte " Auf Steam damit....vielleicht noch heimlich unter DayZ Kriterium" :S Aber trotzdem macht das Spiel mir einen Heidenspaß und ich bin ja für meine 18 Euro selbstverantwortlich ( by the way habe ich für meinen bisher immernoch größten Flop Silent Hunter 5 bedeutend mehr gezahlt) 

DayZ kenne ich bisher nur durch verschieden Videos weil ich keine Lust habe mir Arma zu besorgen das ich überhaupt nicht leiden kann ( hab den ersten Gespielt...und naja...war total der Bugterror usw.) 

Aber wie ich schon öfters erwähnt habe DayZ Standalone wird jedenfalls getestet 


Und strange ist auch jetzt gibt es wirklich die 100 Mann server mit dem heutigen Update  Unten beim Ladescreen sind mittlerweile auch alle Verantwortlichen Firmen drin...

Demnächst soll das Wahllose rumgemorde beschränkt werden, es sollen neue Maps kommen auf denen sogar Festungen verteidigt werden können usw. voraussichtlich im Februar


Sorry für OT aber wollt ich mal gesagt haben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2012)

Joa ist ja auch vollkommen legitim. Ich hab auch schon viel Gameplay gesehen, und an sich sah es schon interessant aus, und wohl möglich hätte ich es auch mir gekauft, aber das Interview und der Shitstorm hat es mir dann doch versaut. Die Entwickler wollten wohl einfach zu viel. 

Mal schauen, wenn das Ding lange genug aufn Markt ist, werde ich es auch testen. Aber die Erfahrungen und Geschichten, die ich in 20+ Stunden DayZ erlebt habe, werde ich in War Z nicht finden... :/


----------



## Wynn (22. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der 2te datenbank fehler zu meinem gunsten ^^

okay skyrim/rage hatte ich von nem anderen sale in steam aber werden die halt privat verkauft oder getradet


----------



## Aun (22. Dezember 2012)

suchti...... get a life or grow some cochones


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Dezember 2012)

Spec Ops und Dishonored für zusammen 35€ steam sale.


----------



## Littlecool (23. Dezember 2012)

Gestern Neon Genesis Evangelion Band 10,11,12

Morgen: Neon Genesis Evangelion Band 13, nach 16 Jahren ist die Manga Serie (endlich?) vollendet?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (24. Dezember 2012)

Gestern schon nen Teil Weihnachtsschenkis bekommen, ne kleine Küchenmaschine und Tupperdosen (da ich im September erst in meine eigene Wohnung gezogen bin, kann ich das super gebrauchen), ein neues Muhkuh-Stofftier (diesmal sogar mit Musik  ), ne Tasse und nen Teller, auch im Kuhdesign, ne coole Tasche zum Einkaufen, nen Haufen selbstgemachte Plätzchen und hochwertige Lebkuchen und Schokolade. Von letzterem wird n Teil weiter verschenkt, is mir einfach zu viel o.O


----------



## abc :) (24. Dezember 2012)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Gestern Neon Genesis Evangelion Band 10,11,12
> 
> Morgen: Neon Genesis Evangelion Band 13, nach 16 Jahren ist die Manga Serie (endlich?) vollendet?
> 
> ...



Da habe ich so ein zwiespaltiges Gefühl, auf der einen Seite will ich's Ende des Mangas endlich wissen, wobei man ja durch den Verlauf des Ende des Mangas und dem Vergleich mit einem der Filme ja es eigentlich schon recht gut vermuten kann, aber auf der anderen Seite will ich nicht dass es endet, weil es doch immer auf's Neue fasziniert auch wenn man es in und auswendig kennt. Ich warte schon seit Jahren auf den "letzten" Band, und kann ihn heute Mittag endlich in meinen Händen halten.


----------



## Littlecool (24. Dezember 2012)

abc schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons//smile.gif[/IMG]' date='24 Dezember 2012 - 10:13' timestamp='1356340410' post='3338385']
> Da habe ich so ein zwiespaltiges Gefühl, auf der einen Seite will ich's Ende des Mangas endlich wissen, wobei man ja durch den Verlauf des Ende des Mangas und dem Vergleich mit einem der Filme ja es eigentlich schon recht gut vermuten kann, aber auf der anderen Seite will ich nicht dass es endet, weil es doch immer auf's Neue fasziniert auch wenn man es in und auswendig kennt. Ich warte schon seit Jahren auf den "letzten" Band, und kann ihn heute Mittag endlich in meinen Händen halten.



Band 13 ist angekommen "Calling".

Gleich bemerkt als ich auf die Rückseite geschaut habe: "Erschienen Band 1-13, in Vorbereitung Band 14"



Jetzt erstmal Band 13 Lesen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Seit einer Woche


----------



## abc :) (24. Dezember 2012)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Band 13 ist angekommen "Calling".
> 
> Gleich bemerkt als ich auf die Rückseite geschaut habe: "Erschienen Band 1-13, in Vorbereitung Band 14"
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß beim Lesen. 

Und freut mich doch schon ein bisschen dass ein neuer Teil rauskommt. Wahrscheinlich 2015 oder so.  Aber als NGE-Interessierter ist man ja geübt darin warten zu können.


----------



## Legendary (24. Dezember 2012)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Seit einer Woche



Und taugts was? Was ich so im Internet bei Tests gesehen hab soll die WiiU ja ein einziger billiger scheppernder Plastikhaufen sein. Nichts gegen dich, meine Perle hat selbst ne Wii und da sind die Controller erstaunlicherweise gut verarbeitet.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Und taugts was? Was ich so im Internet bei Tests gesehen hab soll die WiiU ja ein einziger billiger scheppernder Plastikhaufen sein. Nichts gegen dich, meine Perle hat selbst ne Wii und da sind die Controller erstaunlicherweise gut verarbeitet.


Hab mir das Teil hauptsächlich für Mario Games Zelda und Co gekauft bin so oder so nie der Konsolen Fan kaufe die Teile aber wegen den guten exclusive Games die Verarbeitung naja der Controller Display fühlt sich extrem Billig an wenn ich das vergleiche mit einem Touchscreen von einem Handy.... 

Mario macht ne mege Spass erinnert mich an Super NES Zeiten, Zombie U ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Fritzche (24. Dezember 2012)

Zwei Neue Jeans für 100 nochwas ^^


Endlich wieder hosen die mir passen


----------



## Legendary (24. Dezember 2012)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Hab mir das Teil hauptsächlich für Mario Games Zelda und Co gekauft bin so oder so nie der Konsolen Fan kaufe die Teile aber wegen den guten exclusive Games die Verarbeitung naja der Controller Display fühlt sich extrem Billig an wenn ich das vergleiche mit einem Touchscreen von einem Handy....
> 
> Mario macht ne mege Spass erinnert mich an Super NES Zeiten, Zombie U ist auch nicht schlecht.



Joa das neue Mario sieht fast aus wie Super Mario Wii, das ist in der Tat ein sehr guter spaßiger Titel. In einem Trailer von Zombie U sieht es so aus, als würde das Spiel ruckeln. Habs eben noch nicht live gesehen. Was mich am meisten wundert:


NINTENDO, Y U NO HAVE MARIO KART?!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> NINTENDO, Y U NO HAVE MARIO KART?!


AND SUPER MARIO PARTY & SUPER SMASH BROS = Gaming Time 800h


----------



## xynlovesit (24. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Und taugts was? Was ich so im Internet bei Tests gesehen hab soll die WiiU ja ein einziger billiger scheppernder Plastikhaufen sein. Nichts gegen dich, meine Perle hat selbst ne Wii und da sind die Controller erstaunlicherweise gut verarbeitet.



Ich hatte damals die aller Erste Wii gehabt und war sehr zufrieden damit gewesen, hat unheimlich Spass gemacht. Zu dem Produkt was Sam_Fischer sich geholt habe, habe ich mir dazu ein Review im Internet angeschaut und ich muss sagen, es sieht schon geil aus. Besonders die Leistung der Konsole, bei der nur 2 Kerne drin stecken die mit 1.5Ghz takten und darauf laeuft Call Of Duty Black Ops 2 fluessig und bei einer sehr guten Grafik. 

Zu den Stores und den manchen Funktionen, wie den Chat und der YouTube App, muss noch etwas geschliffen werden, auch an dem Browser, aber im Grossen und Ganzen macht die Sache ein guten Eindruck.


----------



## Legendary (24. Dezember 2012)

Vorerst:

- 150 Euro
- neues Armband für meine Armbanduhr
- Mon Cherié


Jetzt dann noch zur Perle und da Bescherung machen und Feuerzangenbowle trinken.


----------



## Alux (24. Dezember 2012)

Heute bekommen:
- Geld
- Pralinen
- Honigkerze




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SkoII (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich muss ein verdammt schlechter Mensch sein. Habe absolut nichts bekommen.


----------



## orkman (24. Dezember 2012)

SkoII schrieb:


> Ich muss ein verdammt schlechter Mensch sein. Habe absolut nichts bekommen.



selbstbeschenken heisst da die devise 
hab immer nur geld bekommen ... also wird man sich selbst was kaufen ... neben all den spielen auf steam vllt auch nen neuen laptop


----------



## Alux (24. Dezember 2012)

Hab mir grad auch schon das erste Teil vom Weihnachtsgeld gekauft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Dezember 2012)

Ist wohl schon Zeit, Geschenke zu Posten.

Amewi Firestorm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Duschgel, Deo, Aftershave Kombination

Tshirt

Schlafanzug

und das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (25. Dezember 2012)

net schlecht x_x - hab nur nen Korb Knabbereien und 100 Euronen gekriegt - war ein böser Junge dieses Jahr xD


----------



## EspCap (25. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ Feynman-Lectures & Geld.


----------



## SkoII (25. Dezember 2012)

Knapp 7000€ geschenkt bekommen. Wie cool ist das bitte? ^^

Liegt eine besondere Investition vor (Auto oder sowas)?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Dezember 2012)

Mighty pass auf den Heli auf, den hat ich letztes Jahr. Wenn der unglücklich abschmiert ist er schnell kaputt. Hat bei mir 1 Tag gehalten. ;(


----------



## Alux (25. Dezember 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> und das:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gib mal was ab


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Dezember 2012)

SkoII schrieb:


> Knapp 7000€ geschenkt bekommen. Wie cool ist das bitte? ^^
> 
> Liegt eine besondere Investition vor (Auto oder sowas)?



Meine Großeltern haben für mich und meinen Bruder jeweils ein Sparkonto oder Sparvertrag oder irgendwas mit Versicherung eingerichtet, das wir irgendwann mal bekommen sollten wenn wir alt genug sind und ausziehen. Da ich in 3 Monaten vmtl. ausziehen werde um 300km entfernt zu studieren, war das wohl ein passender Anlass, es mir zu übergeben. Es ist also kein Weihnachtsgeschenk in dem Sinne, auch wenn es mir so überreicht wurde 

So werde ich mich fühlen, wenn ich Donnerstag zur Bank laufe





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pbaw2xmzvDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Mighty pass auf den Heli auf, den hat ich letztes Jahr. Wenn der unglücklich abschmiert ist er schnell kaputt. Hat bei mir 1 Tag gehalten. ;(





Ich wollte mir den schonmal selbst kaufen. Auf Amazon habe ich nur gutes darüber gelesen; wundert mich bisschen, was du sagst^^ Aber gut, ich werde vorsichtig damit umgehen. Habe schonmal einen größeren Heli geschenkt bekommen und beim ersten Flug zerstört...


----------



## Konov (25. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




... und dass Gefühl dass die Erkältung langsam besser wird


----------



## NoHeroIn (25. Dezember 2012)

- Jede Menge Duschgel, Bodylotion etc. aus einer Wichtelaktion in einem anderen Forum
- 2 Handtücher
- einen National Geografic Kalender
- einen Bilderrahmen
- einen Chewbacca-Schlüsselanhänger, der "spricht" wenn man ihn drückt   
- Geld


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab neu
-Pulli Rot
-T-shirt
-Paar Schuhe
-paar Trainer Hosen
-Gürtel
Und das beste zum Schluss

Portmonee aus Büffel leder mit meinen Initialen drauf!!!!! Hammer Geil das Teil


----------



## H2OTest (25. Dezember 2012)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Portmonee aus Büffel leder mit meinen Initialen drauf!!!!! Hammer Geil das Teil



S.F. ?


----------



## Wynn (25. Dezember 2012)

Skyrim Hearthfire Dlc
Bastion
Ac2 Brotherhood
Darksiders Franchiches 
Steam + Amazon Sale 

jetzt warte ich nur noch auf meine 2 5$ gutscheine für ubisoft und thq und auf meinen account sind für 2013 10 $ guthaben hinterlegt ^^


----------



## Legendary (25. Dezember 2012)

So gestern gabs noch Bescherung bei Perle:

- 25 Euro Amazon Gutschein
- Spezielles Weißbierglas gefüllt mit geilen Badezusätzen
- Schal
- große Packung Mon Cherié
- 50 Euro XXXLutz Gutschein

Und das:

Bierset aus aller Welt   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nach den Feiertagen müssten bei mir noch 50 Euro von Oma auf mein Konto eintrudeln.


----------



## Königmarcus (25. Dezember 2012)

-Assassin's Creed: Revelations (der Teil fehlte mir bis jetzt leider immer noch.. :/ )
-Dark Souls - Prepare to die-Edition
-Dark Knight-Trilogie (Blu Ray, Steelbook-Version)


----------



## Magogan (25. Dezember 2012)

Lost - Die komplette Serie (Bluray)


----------



## EspCap (25. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Lost - Die komplette Serie (Bluray)



Am besten an einem Stück schauen.


----------



## Magogan (25. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Am besten an einem Stück schauen.


Sind ja nur knapp 4 Tage ...


----------



## Ol@f (25. Dezember 2012)

Ein Kaschmir-Schal aus der Indienreise meiner Mutter und ein Lenovo L430 (den hab ich mir aber selbst gekauft).


----------



## schneemaus (25. Dezember 2012)

Vorneweg: Da ich im September erst in meine eigene Wohnung gezogen bin und dann drei Monate in der Klinik war, fehlte da noch dezent was. Zudem is meine Kaffeemaschine Anfang des Monats kaputt gegangen.

N Wasserkocher
Ne French Press (Kaffeepresse)
Starbucks Christmas Blend und Starbucks Medium, je n Päckchen
N Festnetztelefon
Ne Mini-Küchenmaschine
Nen Mini-Backofen (beides passend zur Mini-Wohnung  )
Tupperdosen
Nen Thermobecher "Yoga für Kühe"
Ein Notizbuch mit ner Kuh und meinem Namen drauf (selbstdesignt und so)
Ne Rätseltasse
Angry Birds zum rumschleudern, rumwerfen oder quetschen (weil mein Stressball kaputt gegangen is, sehr cool)
Lippenbalsam vom Body Shop
Nen Schlafanzug mit Kuhflecken
Ein singendes Kuh-Kuscheltier
Ein Hund-Steifftier
Mehrere kleine Leinwände und eine größere
Nen "Künstlerkoffer" mit Ölkreiden, Pinsel, Acrylfarbe und so
N Geschenkset von Yves Rocher, versch. Kram mit Bratapfelduft
Ne Tasse und n Teller mit Kuh drauf
Drei Kochbücher, einmal Fun Food, zweimal so Zwergenküche oder wie das heißt
Süßkram und sowas
Ne Tasche zum Einkaufen gehen (also halt was größeres, aber schön, mit Reißverschluss oben und so, spar ich mir die Tüten)

Ich glaub, das war's ^^ Bin da sehr froh drüber, find, grade meine "Stiefschwestern" ham sich echt Gedanken gemacht (Der Thermobecher, das Fun Food Buch und das selbstdesignte Notizbuch) x)


----------



## Meriane (25. Dezember 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Meine Großeltern haben für mich und meinen Bruder jeweils ein Sparkonto oder Sparvertrag oder irgendwas mit Versicherung eingerichtet, das wir irgendwann mal bekommen sollten wenn wir alt genug sind und ausziehen. Da ich in 3 Monaten vmtl. ausziehen werde um 300km entfernt zu studieren, war das wohl ein passender Anlass, es mir zu übergeben. Es ist also kein Weihnachtsgeschenk in dem Sinne, auch wenn es mir so überreicht wurde



Kleiner Tip: Wenn du vorhast Bafög zu bekommen während des Studiums würde ich noch ein bisschen Geld loswerden. 

Ich stelle mich gern zur Verfügung


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Dezember 2012)

Meriane schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip: Wenn du vorhast Bafög zu bekommen während des Studiums würde ich noch ein bisschen Geld loswerden.
> 
> Ich stelle mich gern zur Verfügung



Bafög würde ich auch ohne das Geld nicht bekommen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Dezember 2012)

Endlich zu Hause, bisher bekommen:

-Ne Menge Geld
-Star Wars Episode 1-6 BlueRay
-A Nightmare on Elm Street DVD
-Jack n Jones Hemd
- HSV Handtuch
- Gutscheine
- Kekse selbst gebacken :3


----------



## Magogan (25. Dezember 2012)

Star Wars wollte ich mir auch auf Bluray holen, das scheiterte aber bisher daran, dass ich es bereits auf DVD habe ...


----------



## Fritzche (26. Dezember 2012)

Also gestern....äh vorgestern bekommen:

Zwei Neue Bücher Einmal der Hobbit und irgwas anderes da weiß ich grad den Namen nicht 

Neue Boxenanlage von Logitech

Angry Birds Kuscheltier 

Udn heute noch Skyrim und etwas geld


Wie man sieht sehr überschaubar ^^


----------



## Olliruh (26. Dezember 2012)

Jede Menge Geschenke *-* 
& nen Tag in Paris von meiner Freundin


----------



## Alux (26. Dezember 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Jede Menge Geschenke *-*
> & nen Tag in Paris von meiner Freundin



Brauchste noch nen Kofferträger?


----------



## Olliruh (26. Dezember 2012)

Hahaha wir werden nicht shoppen gehen das hat sie mir versprochen. 
Dafür hab ich ihr ein Wochenende Urlaub an der Nordsee geschenkt


----------



## Shourijo (26. Dezember 2012)

- Samsung UE32ES6530S:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Apple TV 2G:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Geld
- Schokolade
- T-Shirts
und zu guter Letzt noch etwas Duft 

In Zukunft nur noch die PS3 und ich bin für die nächsten Jahre zufrieden *g*


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das beste (und günstigste...aber mir ist der materielle Wert scheißegal) Weihnachtsgeschenk was ich bekommen habe <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (27. Dezember 2012)

Etwa 20-30 neue Games dank dem Wintersale von Steam ¨
Jetzt fehlt mir nur die Zeit dazu, sie alle zu zocken ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (27. Dezember 2012)

:O ist die scharf?


----------



## gamingnowshow (27. Dezember 2012)

Ebenso den Hobbit Soundtrack. Ein Traum


----------



## H2OTest (27. Dezember 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> :O ist die scharf?



nein kann sie in dem Fall nicht sein, da der Teil wo der Schlagbolzen gegen die Patrone schlägt blockiert ist.


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> nein kann sie in dem Fall nicht sein, da der Teil wo der Schlagbolzen gegen die Patrone schlägt blockiert ist.



ist ja nur ne 5,56. die tut nichts, die will nur spielen 

noch ne 2. 500gb usb 3.0 pladde geholt


----------



## orkman (27. Dezember 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Etwa 20-30 neue Games dank dem Wintersale von Steam ¨
> Jetzt fehlt mir nur die Zeit dazu, sie alle zu zocken ^^



same here und 2 neue bücher


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Star Wars wollte ich mir auch auf Bluray holen, das scheiterte aber bisher daran, dass ich es bereits auf DVD habe ...


Bedrohen Dich die DVDs oder wo ist das Problem? Bild war nie besser und das Upgrade lohnt auf alle Fälle, falls es das ist.



Shourijo schrieb:


> Apple TV 2G:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Irgendwo zum Normalpreis zu erhalten? Falls ja, dann bitte PN an mich.


----------



## Shourijo (28. Dezember 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Irgendwo zum Normalpreis zu erhalten? Falls ja, dann bitte PN an mich.


Naja, nicht wirklich. Ich denke auch nicht, dass man die nochmal irgendwann günstiger bekommt.

Nur wenn (falls) der JB für die 3.G kommt oder aber du jemand findest, der von der ganzen Materie keine Ahnung hat.
Wünsche aber trotzdem weiterhin Glück bei der Suche!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> :O ist die scharf?



Klar ich trage immer Scharf Muni um den Hals, das gibt mir den Kick!  

Ne wie schon gesagt wurde.... ;D


----------



## Davatar (28. Dezember 2012)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Klar ich trage immer Scharf Muni um den Hals, das gibt mir den Kick!
> 
> Ne wie schon gesagt wurde.... ;D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (28. Dezember 2012)

- 50 Euro von Oma
- neue CD Tasche für die vielen neuen CDs 

und ich kann mich nicht entscheiden welchen Regenschirm ich mir kaufen soll :O


----------



## Fritzche (28. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Uhhh the walking Dead *_*

Ich würd mirs auch gerne holen aber Staffel 1 is geschnitten -.-

Und Staffel 2 hat überhaupt keine Schnitte oO Deutscheland verstehe einer deine Logik


----------



## vollmi (28. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Uhhh the walking Dead *_*
> 
> Ich würd mirs auch gerne holen aber Staffel 1 is geschnitten -.-



Das hab ich nichtmal bemerkt. Wenn da was geschnitten wurde, dann war das sicher so richtig übel. Denn das was übrig bleibt ist immernoch hardcore :-)
Ist trotzdem absolut sehenswert.

mfG René


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das hab ich nichtmal bemerkt. Wenn da was geschnitten wurde, dann war das sicher so richtig übel. Denn das was übrig bleibt ist immernoch hardcore :-)
> Ist trotzdem absolut sehenswert.
> 
> mfG René



Solange du es nicht in DE gekauft hast, ist es uncut. Bei uns ist es doch immer uncut <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Dezember 2012)

Die 2te Staffel ist in Deutschland die originale US-Version, also ungeschnitten. 

Bei der ersten hat es mich auch nicht gejuckt, so versessen auf Blut und Gedärme bin ich nicht, solange die Story ungeschnitten bleibt.


----------



## Legendary (28. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



USB 3.0 Erweiterungskarte


----------



## Magogan (28. Dezember 2012)

Welche PCI-Express-Schnittstelle hat die Karte?


----------



## painschkes (28. Dezember 2012)

_2.0 - was denn sonst? :-)_


----------



## Magogan (28. Dezember 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _2.0 - was denn sonst? :-)_


Ja, aber x1, x4, ... oder was?


----------



## Konov (28. Dezember 2012)

Häh?

PCI Express 2.0

Hat doch painschkes schon gesagt


----------



## Magogan (28. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Häh?
> 
> PCI Express 2.0
> 
> Hat doch painschkes schon gesagt


Ja, aber es gibt PCI Express 2.0 x1, x2, x4, x16 (Anzahl der Lanes) ^^

Wenn es x1 ist, ist das zu langsam ^^


----------



## Wynn (28. Dezember 2012)

hübsch klassich der schirm


----------



## vollmi (28. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn es x1 ist, ist das zu langsam ^^



Dann isses nicht zu langsam.


----------



## Magogan (28. Dezember 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Dann isses nicht zu langsam.


Doch, 500 MB/s kann PCI-E 2.0 x1 nur, es hängen aber 2 USB 3.0 Ports mit je 500 MB/s dran ...


----------



## Legendary (28. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Welche PCI-Express-Schnittstelle hat die Karte?


PCIe 2.0 x1





Wrynn schrieb:


> hübsch klassich der schirm



Danke, bin schon sehr gespannt wenn er im neuen Jahr ankommt, war mit 30 Euro ein echtes Schnäppchen wenn er so qualitativ ist wie er aussieht.


----------



## vollmi (28. Dezember 2012)

Das ist aber schon sehr theoretisch. Wer will schon gleichzeitig von beiden Ports 500MB/s kopieren und wer soll das so schnell entgegennehmen?


----------



## Legendary (28. Dezember 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon sehr theoretisch. Wer will schon gleichzeitig von beiden Ports 500MB/s kopieren und wer soll das so schnell entgegennehmen?



Er kennt sich eh nicht aus.


Ich hätte die Karte nicht gekauft, wenn ich nicht wüsste das es passt. Ich möchte die für meine noch recht neue Seagate 3 TB Externe nutzen, da ich mit 2.0 natürlich nur auf ca. 22 MB/s Durchsatz komme und sie an USB 3.0 aber durchschnittlich 80 MB/s - 100MB/s macht, also gut 3 -4x so viel. Gerade bei der Datensicherung von ca. 1 TB beim Desktop PC spart das enorm Zeit. Da ich die Platte aber nur benutze, wenn ich Daten benötige oder eine Sicherung durchführe, ist sie eh nicht permanent angesteckt und außer einem USB Stick mit 3.0 habe ich noch keine anderen Geräte. 

Das ist sowieso übergangsweise, im Mai - Juni wird vermutlich ein neues Board, Prozessor und Grafikkarte kommen, dann hats mein alter getan.


----------



## orkman (28. Dezember 2012)

spaete weihnachtsgeschenke:
geld von der omi und kinder schokolade + lebkuchen

ausserdem fehlt noch immer 1 weihnachtsgeschenk :/


----------



## Fakebook (28. Dezember 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> ausserdem fehlt noch immer 1 weihnachtsgeschenk :/



Ich drück die Daumen! Die fehlenden kamen bei mir nun alle doppelt an - zum Preis von einem oder gar zum Nulltarif. Nur wenn jetzt noch ZWEI Zimmerantennen ankommen, wird sich die Freude in Grenzen halten.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Dezember 2012)

Letzten Wochen mal zusammengefasst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. Dezember 2012)

Die gleichen Schuhe die ich schon hatte nochmal. Die alten sind mittlerweile etwas ramponiert und da es die immer noch gibt und es die besten Schuhe ever sind - einfach nochmal die gleichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2012)

Noch einen Termin für einen Einstellungstest im Januar, langsam wird es eng mit freien Tagen...


----------



## Jordin (29. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Die gleichen Schuhe die ich schon hatte nochmal. Die alten sind mittlerweile etwas ramponiert und da es die immer noch gibt und es die besten Schuhe ever sind - einfach nochmal die gleichen.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich wusste, ich hab die schon mal gesehen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (29. Dezember 2012)

Alpha Protocol


----------



## Slayed (29. Dezember 2012)

Assassins Creed 1+2 und Brotherhood sowie Mass Effect 1+2
Steam Wintersale? Ich mag's so langsam


----------



## zoizz (30. Dezember 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Noch einen Termin für einen Einstellungstest im Januar, langsam wird es eng mit freien Tagen...



Viel Glück und Erfolg sei dir gewünscht.


----------



## EspCap (30. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte man ja auch irgendwie mal gelesen haben.


----------



## iShock (30. Dezember 2012)

GTA4 Complete Edition für lau dank Steam x)


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Dezember 2012)

Für umsonst?????


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ich drück die Daumen! Die fehlenden kamen bei mir nun alle doppelt an - zum Preis von einem oder gar zum Nulltarif. Nur wenn jetzt noch ZWEI Zimmerantennen ankommen, wird sich die Freude in Grenzen halten.



schenkst mir die anderen?   

nur die letzte kohle für den wm bekommen. 400 kröten in ner woche ist schon toll


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

im steam sale


----------



## Wynn (31. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit 3 Objektiven, Tasche, Akku Griff und weiterem Zubehör. Meinem Bruder abgekauft  Mal sehen ob mir das Hobby zusagt.


----------



## painschkes (31. Dezember 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob mir das Hobby zusagt.


_Wehe wenn nicht! _


----------



## EspCap (31. Dezember 2012)

2x




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab das Kabel im Schwarzwald liegen lassen und musste dann jetzt zum MM hechten um über Neujahr ein Handy mit Akku zu haben


----------



## JokerofDarkness (31. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und damit sind dann auch die ersten 1000 Filmtitel auf BD pünktlich zum Jahresende vollgemacht.


----------



## painschkes (31. Dezember 2012)

_Glückwunsch :-)__
_
_Und wie immer : Toller Musikgeschmack ;-)_


----------



## xynlovesit (31. Dezember 2012)

und Filmgeschmack! Safe ist ein super Film!


----------



## win3ermute (31. Dezember 2012)

Letzter Kauf für dieses Jahr als Ersatz für meine Wagenfeld/Löffelhardt, die ich unbedachtsamerweise angeknackst habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönste und beste Teekanne der Welt. Reinigung ohne Spülmaschine leider recht aufwendig...

Edit: Und der nächste große Kauf des neuen Jahres - leider klappte es gestern noch nicht mit der Abholung; Aufstellung und Restauration dann nächstes Jahr (und dieses Jahr wohl das letzte Silvester mit den "Teddies"):

Ein "Symbol" gegen "Plastikwegwerfboxen" und generell gegen miesen Klang; mit 2 x 32 cm-Bässen (jeweils einer Passiv-Passiv bestückt) und 50 kg pro Stück schwer - Ladies and Gents, we present you the "Revox Symbol B MK. I":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mütze von Stetson. Die ist sooooo bequem und das Kaninchenfell so wuschelig


----------



## Alux (1. Januar 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ich hab was Ähnliches, aber in Schwarz und mit groß Guinness draufstehen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. Januar 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Glückwunsch :-)__
> _
> _Und wie immer : Toller Musikgeschmack ;-)_


Danke, aber die CDs sind für meine Frau.


----------



## EspCap (1. Januar 2013)

Season 1 davon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ewig kann man sich ja nicht weigern das zu schauen *sigh*


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ewig kann man sich ja nicht weigern das zu schauen *sigh*



Beste Serie überhaupt <3


----------



## EspCap (1. Januar 2013)

Mal schauen. Bin eigentlich nicht so _der_ Fantasy-Fan. Aber Homeland ist durch und was anderes gibt's ja gerade nicht wirklich.


----------



## kochvl (1. Januar 2013)

Mal nen neues Handy Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini gegönnt weil mir das normale einfach zu teuer und zu groß ist


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Januar 2013)

endlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (1. Januar 2013)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> endlich



Als interessierte Mitbürgerin muss ich dir leider mitteilen, dass sich da keine Grafik aufbaut


----------



## painschkes (1. Januar 2013)

_Dann liegt das aber an dir - Bild ist zu sehen. _

_"Honda Prelude" :-)_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2013)

Battlefield Premium Edition
GTA IV + Episodes from Liberty City
Die tote Insel aus Österreich
und Dark Souls

Meine Zockerzukunft ist gesichert.


----------



## vollmi (2. Januar 2013)

Hab mir jetzt doch ne Wii U Premium geholt. Mal schaun ob die meine alte Wii ablöst. JEtzt muss ich heute gleich mal noch Mario besorgen.
Das werden wieder lange Tage ohne Sex zu zweit 

"du bist auf mich draufgehüpft drum bin ich gestorben"
"sorry war echt keine Absicht Schatz"
"*schmoll*"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (2. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dazu maske, flasche und hopper.


----------



## Alcest (2. Januar 2013)

[attachment=13076:35361.jpg]

[attachment=13077:sadasf.png]


[attachment=13078:wiiu21.jpg]



Arrrr, das wird ein Fest ;D


----------



## ZAM (2. Januar 2013)

Grad bestellt ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... kommt natürlich erst im Februar


----------



## Firun (2. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Grad bestellt ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dito


----------



## odinxd (2. Januar 2013)

Da das Bild hier bereits gepostet wurde schreib ichs einfach nur:

ebenfalls die Wii U Premium Pack gekauft und New Super Mario Bros dazu. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen, entweder alleine oder mit bis zu 5 Spielern unglaublich viel Spaß den mMn kein Pc-Titel mehr bringen kann


----------



## Legendary (2. Januar 2013)

odinxd schrieb:


> den mMn kein Pc-Titel mehr bringen kann



Far Cry 3, Skyrim, Dishonored. Nur um mal 3 außerordentlich exzellente PC-Spiele zu nennen.  (ich weiß, deiner Meinung nach  )


----------



## ZAM (2. Januar 2013)

Multiplattform-Titel kommen schon aus rein grafischen Gründen (Shooter aus Steuerungsgründen *g*) bei mir vorrangig aufn PC. Schade, dass sie mittlerweile oft extrem kastriert werde, damit sie auf Konsolen laufen (Bsp. Rage).

Aber genug Offtopic 

Auch neu: Zwei Klassiker die ich aus Jugendschutzgründen nicht nennen darf. Sind von 3DRealms ... bezogen über http://www.gog.com/en/ *g*


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (2. Januar 2013)

Also von The Witchter 2 war ich so entäuscht ich das ich nach knapp 10 Stunden Spielzeit aufgehört habe


----------



## Sin (2. Januar 2013)

Wohnungsschlüssel von der neuen Wohnung bekommen :-) 

Morgen kommt auch schon direkt das neue Schlafzimmer ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2013)

500gb SSD? schon leicht krank oder? das Teil nutzt man (noch) nicht als datengrab. zu teuer und zu unzuverlässig. ausserdem hätte ich die 830er genommen, da diese eine teils deutlich bessere Performance als die 840er bietet. ( hab ne 830er)

aber naja...


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Januar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Also von The Witchter 2 war ich so entäuscht ich das ich nach knapp 10 Stunden Spielzeit aufgehört habe




Dafür haste es aber schon relativ lange gespielt oder?^^


----------



## xynlovesit (3. Januar 2013)

Habe einen neuen Schreibtisch bekommen , dadurch konnte ich meinen ganzen Arbeitsplatz neu gestalten und war heute noch bei Ikea gewesen und konnte dort was sehr geniales kaufen und werde das morgen richtig im Schreibtisch installieren, mal gespannt ob es euch auch gefaellt Hat was JokerofDarkness Style mit seinem Fernseher und alles


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> 500gb SSD? schon leicht krank oder? das Teil nutzt man (noch) nicht als datengrab. zu teuer und zu unzuverlässig. ausserdem hätte ich die 830er genommen, da diese eine teils deutlich bessere Performance als die 840er bietet. ( hab ne 830er)


Die ist auch für Windows und Games gedacht, sicher nicht für meine Home P0rn's dafür hab ich dann noch ne kleine 60 GB SSD die vom alten Pc übernommen wird. und ne HDD kommt auch noch rein  für die Grossen und langen Videos xD xD xD 



xynlovesit schrieb:


> Habe einen neuen Schreibtisch bekommen , dadurch konnte ich meinen ganzen Arbeitsplatz neu gestalten und war heute noch bei Ikea gewesen und konnte dort was sehr geniales kaufen und werde das morgen richtig im Schreibtisch installieren, mal gespannt ob es euch auch gefaellt Hat was JokerofDarkness Style mit seinem Fernseher und alles



Sicher ne licht leiste von Ikea  will meine ecke auch wieder mal zeigen hab aber angst davor... Ich bin der Joker der Pc's ecke.


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2013)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> sicher nicht für meine Home P0rn's dafür hab ich dann noch ne kleine 60 GB SSD die vom alten Pc übernommen wird. und ne HDD kommt auch noch rein  für die Grossen und langen Videos xD xD xD



Wollte grad sagen, ne 60GB Platte für Pron haha.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. Januar 2013)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Habe einen neuen Schreibtisch bekommen , dadurch konnte ich meinen ganzen Arbeitsplatz neu gestalten und war heute noch bei Ikea gewesen und konnte dort was sehr geniales kaufen und werde das morgen richtig im Schreibtisch installieren, mal gespannt ob es euch auch gefaellt Hat was JokerofDarkness Style mit seinem Fernseher und alles


Du warst also LEDs kaufen?


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Januar 2013)

@Sam_Fischer

Die Wasserkühlung hab ich mir auch gestern gegönnt 
Momentan hat die CPU 16°C 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Januar 2013)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> @Sam_Fischer
> Die Wasserkühlung hab ich mir auch gestern gegönnt
> Momentan hat die CPU 16°C


Mit was für einer CPU? und wie war der einbau? :=)


----------



## Alux (3. Januar 2013)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder PC Spiele




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Heute ging ich für einen Grosseinkauf nach DE. Naja, das war zumindest der Plan.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(USK 16, so no hate about underage people plx)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (3. Januar 2013)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Dafür haste es aber schon relativ lange gespielt oder?^^



10 Stunden find ich jetzt bei The Witcher 2 net viel hab grade mal 3 Akte oder so gespielt weiß net wie lang das Game geht aber ich denke noch länger.
Hatte halt die Hoffnung das es noch besser wird aber die Story konnte mich net Fesseln, obwohl die Bücher gut sind, die ewig langen Gespräche ermüden schnell und das Kampfsystem ist ziemlich Stumpf und eintönig und es gibt viele kleinigkeiten die das Spiel unötig nervig machen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Januar 2013)

Heute war gut!
-Tattootermin vereinbart.
-Kaisaschnitt Antichrist Premium Edition 
-Supernatural Staffel 2. (Rest folgt sicher noch )


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2013)

Ausbeute vom Amiladen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind insgesamt 10 Packungen Reese´s Cups.

Das in der Mitte ist ein Kaugummi mit Apfelkuchengeschmack.


----------



## H2OTest (3. Januar 2013)

Yay  mehr oder weniger fast alles zu weihnachten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

faust lack und kleber? 

ne 3. 1 tb 3.0 pladde


----------



## H2OTest (3. Januar 2013)

nö fett zum schmieren ;P


----------



## xynlovesit (3. Januar 2013)

Ihr habts ja schon wieder erraten .. 

Hier mal ein kleiner Einblick, nur mal auf Anhieb schnell ein Foto gemacht, muss noch paar Loecher bohren und aufraeumen :b

Falls Fragen gibt, fragt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. Januar 2013)

_Schick Sora :-)_


----------



## xynlovesit (3. Januar 2013)

Danke sehr 

btw oben links ist der Mac Mini drin und hinter dem Fernseher ist das Apple TV versteckt, falls es jemand interessiert :b


----------



## Xidish (4. Januar 2013)

So mein PC ist etwas aktueller geworden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er besteht nun aus:

BitFenix Shinobi Midi Tower neu
AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 @ 3655MHz neu
8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 neu 
NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250 (1G alt
Western Digital Caviar Black (1T älter
DVD/CD-ROM-Laufwerk ATAPI iHAS122 C ATA neu
Logitech MX 518 alt
Logitech Media Tastatur alt
Ultron 5.1 C-Media Soundkarte alt
Logitech 5.1 Sound System (Boxen) älter
CoolerMaster 80+ (750W) neu
21,7" Medion MD 20122 alt
Deskjet 3050 älter
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit älter
Office 2010 H&S älter 
tatsächliche 50k Dsl Leitung

Gestern sind noch "etwas" Kühlung dazugekommen.^^

1x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) (was für gigantisches Teil ^^)
2x 140er be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 
1x 120er be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 

Danke an alle Tips und Zusammenstellungen hier.  

Alles läuft nun wieder bestens (z.B. WoW auf ca Ultra mit bis zu ü100fps)
Evtl. kommt demnächst noch eine neuere GraKa rein.

Es ist zwar keine Highend PC (brauche ich eh nicht) - bin dennoch zufrieden mit ihm.

greetz


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Januar 2013)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Mit was für einer CPU? und wie war der einbau? :=)



Ich hab einen Intel Quadcore Q9550. Der Einbau an sich war relativ einfach. Man muss halt sehen, dass man genug Platz hat und in meinem Fall die richtigen Maße für den Lüfter.
Ich konnte bei meinem Gehäuse keinen 120er Lüfter hinten verbauen -> Extra noch neues Gehäuse gekauft^^ Coolermaster Silencio 450 wurde es dann. Musste dann also noch
mit allen Komponenten umziehen.

Hat sich aufjedenfall gelohnt. Man hört echt nichts  Sollte man eher ein Laie darin sein, Sachen einzubauen, liegen auch genügend Zettelchen bei, die man studieren kann.^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> So mein PC ist etwas aktueller geworden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG DEIN KABLE MANAGEMENT OMFG AAAAAAAAAAAAAA 

Sonst Schick... 

EDIT: Warte auf den post boten der auch meine neue Pc Teile Bring Spätestens 09:00 muss der da sein.


----------



## Xidish (4. Januar 2013)

Moin ...



Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> OMG DEIN KABLE MANAGEMENT OMFG AAAAAAAAAAAAAA




Damit bin ich auch noch nicht zufrieden, sowohl im PC als auch an der Wand.
Da wird sich aber ganz gewiss noch was tun.


----------



## Konov (4. Januar 2013)

Kabelmanagement ist was für selbsternannte Nerds und Ordnungsfetischisten ^^


----------



## Fritzche (4. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Kabelmanagement ist was für selbsternannte Nerds und Ordnungsfetischisten ^^



In meinem sieths auch etwa unordentlich aus


----------



## Magogan (4. Januar 2013)

In meinem PC sieht es auch extrem unordentlich aus, aber im Rest vom Zimmer sieht man kaum noch Kabel, alle im Schreibtisch oder hinter Abdeckungen versteckt.


----------



## Konov (4. Januar 2013)

Bei mir sieht man Kabelwirrwarr nur, wenn man auf allen vieren unter den Schreibtisch kriecht, von daher isses mir wumpe


----------



## Magogan (4. Januar 2013)

Okay, bei mir sieht es an einer Stelle so aus:


----------



## Konov (4. Januar 2013)

1. Bild zu groß  *nerv*

2. die gute alte PS2 - Yay 

3. Staub wischen wär angesagt


----------



## Magogan (4. Januar 2013)

Ja, ich hab das Bild mit dem iPhone hochgeladen, deswegen konnte ich es nicht verkleinern ^^


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (4. Januar 2013)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Falls Fragen gibt, fragt!


eigentlich echt schön, nur ein Frage drängt sich mir auf: wie kann man bei so viel HiTech denn eine so alte und IMHO hässliche Schirmlampe davor stehen haben ?


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2x Transcend 8gb sdhc


----------



## xynlovesit (4. Januar 2013)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> eigentlich echt schön, nur ein Frage drängt sich mir auf: wie kann man bei so viel HiTech denn eine so alte und IMHO hässliche Schirmlampe davor stehen haben ?



Haha, mit der Frage habe ich schon gerechnet. Nunja, da ich selbst nicht zustaendig bin fuer die Einrichtung und Gestaltung dieses Zimmers, kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen. Wennn man dann aber alles andere sieht, dann passt auch die Tischlampe ins Zimmer.  Aber nach paar letzteren Anweisungen, wird das Zimmer auch moderner umgestaltet


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ein geiles Ding. Super leicht einzubauen, selbst für mich als Noob, und KEIN KABELSALAT!. Man kann unbenutzte Kabelstränge einfach wieder abmontieren, und das Ding hört man noch nichtmal!

Bin begeistert


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Kabelmanagement ist was für selbsternannte Nerds und Ordnungsfetischisten ^^



Dann muss ich ja mal von meinem ein Foto machen  Soviele Kabelbinder hab ich schon lange nicht mehr verbraucht


----------



## Wynn (4. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. Januar 2013)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Ihr habts ja schon wieder erraten ..
> 
> Hier mal ein kleiner Einblick, nur mal auf Anhieb schnell ein Foto gemacht, muss noch paar Loecher bohren und aufraeumen :b
> 
> ...



Arbeitest Du jetzt mit drei Monitoren?



Magogan schrieb:


> Okay, bei mir sieht es an einer Stelle so aus:


Da weiß man gar nicht was schlimmer ist - Staub, Kabelgedöns oder die Anbringung des oberen Brettes!?


----------



## Magogan (4. Januar 2013)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Da weiß man gar nicht was schlimmer ist - Staub, Kabelgedöns oder die Anbringung des oberen Brettes!?


Die Kabel konnte ich leider nicht anders verlegen (oder eigentlich wäre es doch gegangen, aber ich bin auf die Lösung natürlich nicht gekommen, weiß aber auch nicht, ob die besser wäre), aber da guckt man eh kaum hin, weil das genau gegenüber von der Leinwand hinter der Couch steht. Staub wischen müsste ich vielleicht wirklich mal ...

Und wie hätte ich das Brett anders anbringen sollen? (Also wirklich, interessiert mich jetzt, mir fällt nämlich keine bessere Lösung ein.) Wenn ich es von außen festschraube, sieht man von außen die Schrauben und von der anderen Seite kommt man gar nicht ran, weil dort eine Wand ist (Wegrücken geht nicht ohne alles auseinander zu bauen, also auch den kompletten Schreibtisch, der noch mit dran hängt).


----------



## exill (5. Januar 2013)

Lenovo ThinkPad Edge e130 . Super Teil das Netbook. Hab ich jetzt seit Weihnachten in gebrauch und ich kann's nur jedem empfehlen auf der suche nach was mobilen ist. Hat ne super Akkuleistung, bei gedämmten Bildschirm bruauch ich ca. 7 Stunden keine Steckdose beim normalen Surf und Office gebrauch, konnte bisher keine Nachteile feststellen.


----------



## xynlovesit (5. Januar 2013)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Arbeitest Du jetzt mit drei Monitoren?



Mehr oder weniger. Zwei benutze ich auf jeden Fall und der dritte ab und zu. Da ich viel mit Videobearbeitung arbeite, benutze ich den großen Fernseher als Vorschau. Das ich schonmal eine 1:1 Preview hab wie es aussehen könnte und ggf. Kleinigkeiten noch ändern kann z.B Farbkorrekturen die mir auffallen.

Nebenbei lass ich das Radio über AppleTV darüber laufen oder Serien wie King of Queens.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (5. Januar 2013)

Ah danke für die Info.



Magogan schrieb:


> Und wie hätte ich das Brett anders anbringen sollen? (Also wirklich, interessiert mich jetzt, mir fällt nämlich keine bessere Lösung ein.)



Such Dir was raus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (5. Januar 2013)

Hmm, dann gebe ich mir bei der nächsten Wohnungseinrichtung mehr Mühe ^^ Der Schreibtisch ist sozusagen eine Maßanfertigung ^^ Und das Regal - oder wie auch immer man das nennen will - gehört auch dazu ^^

Die Kabel hätte ich wirklich so viel besser verstecken können ^^ Naja, egal ...


----------



## EspCap (5. Januar 2013)

Nach dem ich ja schon anderes Zeug von dem Laden hab, mal das hier ausprobieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nach dem ich ja schon anderes Zeug von dem Laden hab, mal das hier ausprobieren.



Geil, wie ist das Zeug? Riecht es so gut wie die Forming Cream?


----------



## EspCap (5. Januar 2013)

Nope, riecht eher nach der Defining Paste... hat aber keinen starken Geruch. 

Hab's eben zum ersten mal verwendet, ist nicht schlecht. 
Ob es besser ist als normales Zeug kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Magogan (5. Januar 2013)

Neues Netzteil: http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B007B50TAS/

Jetzt bekommt meine Grafikkarte hoffentlich auch genug Strom, hab nämlich die Vermutung, dass diese zu wenig erhält, weil ich ein schlechtes Netzteil habe (LC Power *hust*)


----------



## LarsW (7. Januar 2013)

So..verspätete Weihnachten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ´nen bisschen Geld.


----------



## Alux (8. Januar 2013)

Neue Lacoste Schuhe für so und Nike Turnschuhe für Fitnesscenter, allerdings keine Lust Foto machen und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (9. Januar 2013)

Nachdem mein Logitech Headset nun zum dritten mal am Bügel auseinander gebrochen ist und nur noch am nackten Kabel hing, hab ich mir das hier zugelegt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mir ja Gedanken gemacht ob es überhaupt unter Win 7 läuft, aber reingestöpselt an den Logitech (!) USB Adapter und läuft ohne jede Installation.... so muss das sein


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Januar 2013)

Endlich ist mein 3G Mini da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heute endlich angekommen


----------



## lolGER61095 (11. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine erste mechanische Tastatur die Cm Storm quickfire pro(cherry mx red) und bis jetzt gefällt sie mir richtig gut. :]


----------



## Firun (11. Januar 2013)

Gestern bestellt Heute da , Danke lieber Chef ! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Der Chef bin in diesem Fall natürlich ich selber


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (11. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Let the music be loud!!    

Ein Teil von meinem restlichen Weihnachtsgeld, das will ich schon so lange und nun hab ich nach 2 Bier endlich zugeschlagen, ich werde es nicht bereuen.


----------



## EspCap (12. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Sakko, nicht den grauenhaften Pullover.


----------



## Manowar (13. Januar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das Sakkok, nicht den grauenhaften Pullover.



He wants the (Sa)kkok!


----------



## EspCap (13. Januar 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> He wants the (Sa)kkok!



Pff.

(fixed)


On topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (13. Januar 2013)

*like* 

jetzzt wird mit shika gerockt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2013)

Wenn der fuckin Shop mal endlich den Key herrückt


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2013)

na ein glück hab ich bf premium 2011 von buffed gewonnen ^^
haha

ich hab neu: ein erneut angebrochener mittelfuß..... (war noch nichtmal richtig verheilt vom letzten mal)


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Januar 2013)

So, ich poste auch mal eines meiner Weihnachtsgeschenke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann hab ich noch neu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eine Rift CE


----------



## Wolfmania (15. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh welch Freude, eben abgeholt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sennheiser PC 320, so awesome


----------



## Plato0n (15. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich mal nen Drucker gekauft, man hat doch ab und zu mal was, was man ausdrucken muss, und da er WLAN fähig ist, gleich noch nen Router dazu 

Das Kabel ist dann für meinen Pc, habe nämlich leider Gottes nur ein LAN Kabel in meinem Haushalt gehabt


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (15. Januar 2013)

Die nackte Kanone!! Ich liebe Leslie Nielson. 

Ist der auf BD oder DVD? Wenn auf BD - sieht man da überhaupt deinen Unterschied?


----------



## Wynn (15. Januar 2013)

nackte kanone gabs noch keine bluray verwertung und nein einen unterschied sieht man bei filmen aus den 90er nicht gross - das bild wird durch ein paar filter gejagt meist noch hochgerechnet und versucht zu verbessern aber meist ist das maximale dvd qualität 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gabs beide für je 4,99 als dvd für mich 

und zam ich glaube ich habe das selbe kabel ^^ nur halt die 15 meter version ^^


----------



## Reflox (15. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Die nackte Kanone!! Ich liebe Leslie Nielson.
> 
> Ist der auf BD oder DVD? Wenn auf BD - sieht man da überhaupt deinen Unterschied?



Das ist der DVD. Hab durch Zufall auf das Bild geklickt und die Amazon Seite hat sich geöffnet


----------



## Alux (15. Januar 2013)

12 monatiges Abo fürs Fitnesscenter


----------



## Ianitor86 (15. Januar 2013)

Yay eine neue Uhr 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. Januar 2013)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Oh welch Freude, eben abgeholt


Glückwunsch! Was wird damit befeuert?



Wrynn schrieb:


> ... und nein einen unterschied sieht man bei filmen aus den 90er nicht gross - das bild wird durch ein paar filter gejagt meist noch hochgerechnet und versucht zu verbessern aber meist ist das maximale dvd qualität


Da spricht der Fachmann - sorry, aber so pauschale Aussagen sind natürlich totaler Humbug.



Ianitor86 schrieb:


> Yay eine neue Uhr


Citizen baut schon schöne Wecker. Nenne auch noch eine 19 Jahre alte Promaster mein Eigen.


----------



## Stevesteel (16. Januar 2013)

Meine doch schon recht betagte 4870 riss letzte Woche die Hufe hoch. Da muss auch mal was neues her.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (16. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das ist der DVD. Hab durch Zufall auf das Bild geklickt und die Amazon Seite hat sich geöffnet



Ich verlinke das Zeug immer so. Ich nutze den Thread hier als Anregung, um Kram (interessant) zu finden, an den man selbst gar nicht gedacht hat ^^ - da ist der Amazon-Link praktisch.

Und ja, es ist die DVD, weil wie Wrynn schon schrieb, denn es gibt leider keine BD-Fassung (Deutsch), aber bei den Klassikern ist mir das auch egal. ^^ Stargate ist bisher der zweite Film, den ich wegen dem DVD-Verschleiß mit der BD-Fassung ersetzt habe (Film 1 war Ghostbusters ) und auch wenn das irgendwelchen Geeks aufstößt, ich finde den Film besser als die Serie  Aber keine Grundsatzdiskussionen hier! *g*


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Januar 2013)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Was wird damit befeuert?


PS3,DVD Recorder,SatTV,CD-Player,Project 1.9 Plattenspieler via Phonoamp,alles über Nubert LS, Samsung 50'Plasma + Sony HD Beamer, gesteuert via Ipad :-) dann nur noch meinem Frauchen alles erklären *grins*


----------



## vikitori (16. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich verlinke das Zeug immer so. Ich nutze den Thread hier als Anregung, um Kram (interessant) zu finden, an den man selbst gar nicht gedacht hat ^^ - da ist der Amazon-Link praktisch.
> 
> Und ja, es ist die DVD, weil wie Wrynn schon schrieb, denn es gibt leider keine BD-Fassung (Deutsch), aber bei den Klassikern ist mir das auch egal. ^^ Stargate ist bisher der zweite Film, den ich wegen dem DVD-Verschleiß mit der BD-Fassung ersetzt habe (Film 1 war Ghostbusters ) und auch wenn das irgendwelchen Geeks aufstößt, ich finde den Film besser als die Serie  Aber keine Grundsatzdiskussionen hier! *g*



Und schön affiliate links reinpacken was Zam? 

Topic : Neues Auto bestellt! *g*


----------



## Wynn (16. Januar 2013)

das forum/die website muss halt auch bezahlt werden


----------



## ZAM (16. Januar 2013)

vikitori schrieb:


> Und schön affiliate links reinpacken was Zam?



Das machen mein Browser und u.A. das Forum automatisch ([regeln] 4.9).


----------



## JokerofDarkness (16. Januar 2013)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> PS3,DVD Recorder,SatTV,CD-Player,Project 1.9 Plattenspieler via Phonoamp,alles über Nubert LS, Samsung 50'Plasma + Sony HD Beamer, gesteuert via Ipad :-) dann nur noch meinem Frauchen alles erklären *grins*


Was nutzt Du für eine App um das alles zu bedienen?


----------



## Y S L (16. Januar 2013)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Was nutzt Du für eine App um das alles zu bedienen?



Megaapp


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Januar 2013)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Was nutzt Du für eine App um das alles zu bedienen?



Da ich den AV erst am Geburtstag benutzen "darf" werde ich danach sagen können^^ Bisher hab ich 2 Pioneer Apps im Store gesehen, mal sehn was die Beschreibung so sagt. Gestern nur mal kurz ausgepackt ob alles ok ist. Aber Vorfreude soll ja die Schönste sein...auf youtube kann man schon ein langes Video über die ipad Bedienung sehen. Mußte auch jetzt schon kaufen da er bei MediaMarkt Online derzeit im Angebot ist.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. Januar 2013)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Da ich den AV erst am Geburtstag benutzen "darf" werde ich danach sagen können^^ Bisher hab ich 2 Pioneer Apps im Store gesehen, mal sehn was die Beschreibung so sagt. Gestern nur mal kurz ausgepackt ob alles ok ist. Aber Vorfreude soll ja die Schönste sein...auf youtube kann man schon ein langes Video über die ipad Bedienung sehen. Mußte auch jetzt schon kaufen da er bei MediaMarkt Online derzeit im Angebot ist.


Die Pioneer App kenne ich, aber damit bedient man ja nur den AVR und nicht alles. Ich suche quasi eine App, die meine Logitech Harmony ersetzen kann.


----------



## xynlovesit (17. Januar 2013)

Wie findest eigentlich das iPad Mini JokerofDarkness? (:

Meine Mutter hat auch eins bekommen und ich find es genial. Ich spare derzeit fuer ein gebrauchtes MacBook Air 11 eventuell von 2010, aber das hat keine SSD und keine beleuchtete Tastatur... mal schauen. Da ich bald auf Colleges gehe brauch ich schon was handfestes zum schreiben, ein iPad Mini waere mir dann etwas zu umstaendlich mit dem tippen.


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Januar 2013)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Wie findest eigentlich das iPad Mini JokerofDarkness? (:
> 
> Meine Mutter hat auch eins bekommen und ich find es genial. Ich spare derzeit fuer ein gebrauchtes MacBook Air 11 eventuell von 2010, aber das hat keine SSD und keine beleuchtete Tastatur... mal schauen. Da ich bald auf Colleges gehe brauch ich schon was handfestes zum schreiben, ein iPad Mini waere mir dann etwas zu umstaendlich mit dem tippen.



so eine kleine Tastatur ist am Ipad klasse, wär doch ne Überlegung wenn Dir der Bildschirm reicht


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. Januar 2013)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Wie findest eigentlich das iPad Mini JokerofDarkness? (:


Perfekt für die Arbeit unterwegs. E-Mail, Kalender (eigentlich mein wichtigstes Arbeitsmittel), Nachrichten, Notizen, kleinere Präsentationen, Internet unterwegs sind für mich damit nicht mehr wegzudenken. Durch Cloudnutzung bin ich ja auch bei allen anderen Devices immer up to Date und kann dann direkt weiterarbeiten. Zudem ist es leicht, stabil, extrem handlich und passt unauffällig in meine Innentaschen von Jacke bzw. Mantel. Zum Schutz des Gerätes nutze ich die Echtlederhülle von Kavaj (Modell Berlin).


----------



## vollmi (17. Januar 2013)

Mein neues Kindle paperwhite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hintergrundbeleuchtete Display ist nochmal ne stufe geiler als mein altes Kindle Keyboard.
Der Hammer.


----------



## xynlovesit (17. Januar 2013)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> so eine kleine Tastatur ist am Ipad klasse, wär doch ne Überlegung wenn Dir der Bildschirm reicht




Haste du an sowas gedacht? http://clamcase.com/bluetooth-ipad-keyboard-case.html 


@JokerofDarkness

ganz vergessen das du die LTE Version hast, richtig? Das natuerlich noch praktischer, wie ist denn die Schnelligkeit vom LTE?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. Januar 2013)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> @JokerofDarkness
> 
> ganz vergessen das du die LTE Version hast, richtig? Das natuerlich noch praktischer, wie ist denn die Schnelligkeit vom LTE?


3G meinst Du, aber ich habe auch je nach Verfügbarkeit LTE und das ist sehr schnell.


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Januar 2013)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Haste du an sowas gedacht? http://clamcase.com/...board-case.html



jupp !


----------



## EspCap (17. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen Kindle Paperwhite. 
Quasi in einer Reflexhandlung aus Langweilige in der Physikvorlesung bestellt. Zumindest mal zum anschauen, weiß noch nicht ob ihn behalte.


----------



## Nebola (17. Januar 2013)

Ja ich kaufe viel Musik ;-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (17. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcest (17. Januar 2013)

Nebola schrieb:


> Ja ich kaufe viel Musik ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh die neue Aether Realm.
Vielen Dank für die Erinnerung


----------



## EspCap (19. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den Kindle. Bisher ziemlich lustig


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

die triologie? rly? da sind doch nur die nackten spiele 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der hammer, bis auf 2 lieder


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Januar 2013)

Oh.. was ist den in den "normalen" Packungen noch so wichtiges dabei?


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

ne nicht nromal, aber die spiele gewinnen ja leider erst durch die dlc an richtig krasser handlung (teils)


----------



## xynlovesit (19. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den FIlm muss man einfach gesehen haben, Christopher Waltz spielt einfach die perfekte Rolle in dem Film und seine Stimme. Hammer Film.


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (19. Januar 2013)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stimme dir zu - schau ihn mir nächste woche glaub ich nochmal an :-S 

ich hab neu ne 

Seagate Momentus XT 750 GB Festplatte 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (19. Januar 2013)

the secret world
braveheart dvd
der mit dem wolf tanzt dvd


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Januar 2013)

Christoph Waltz nicht Christopher.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Neue Schuhe


----------



## orkman (24. Januar 2013)

sam fischer , sag mir bitte wie du es gefunden hast ... die rezessionen auf amazon haben mich teils abgeschreckt


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Januar 2013)

Ich fand es gut, Kauft lohnt sich aus meiner Sicht.

Neue:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xynlovesit (27. Januar 2013)

Unglaublich wie ausverkauft das scheiss Ding ist, gestern in Bestbuy gefahren (wie Saturn oder Media Markt) haben es auch nicht gehabt, im Apple Store angerufen, auch nicht auf Lager, dann gefragt ob er im System nachschauen kann, ob es nahliegender Apple Store hat. Ebenso nicht, selbst in Miami nicht. Dann bei ATT angerufen, verkaufen natuerlich nur mit 3G, dann im Wal Mart angerufen, auch nicht gehabt, dann anderen angerufen und die hat gesagt.. ja eins haben wa noch. Hingefahren und gleich geschnappt :b ist zwar nicht Apple Like im "Wal-Mart" ein ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






... zukaufen.


----------



## EspCap (28. Januar 2013)

War heute auch im Apple Store. Meiner hat übrigens tonnenweise iPad Minis auf Lager 

Ausbeute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ersteres wurde getauscht, weil beim Alten der Standbybutton nicht mehr so richtig ging. Und die Magic Mouse musste einfach auch mal sein.


----------



## Alux (28. Januar 2013)

Apple Mouse, nur kompatibel mit dem neuesten MAC? ^^


----------



## EspCap (28. Januar 2013)

Nö, mit allen Bluetooth-Endgeräten


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. Januar 2013)

Schicke Sachen! 

EspCap - wieso kein Trackpad?

Zum Topic: Ich bin gerade auf dem Legotrip und habe mit meiner Family gerade etliche Kilo an Steinen verbaut. Bei Bedarf kann ich ja mal ein paar Bilder posten oder haben wir hier sogar einen Legothread!?


----------



## Alux (28. Januar 2013)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Zum Topic: Ich bin gerade auf dem Legotrip und habe mit meiner Family gerade etliche Kilo an Steinen verbaut. Bei Bedarf kann ich ja mal ein paar Bilder posten oder haben wir hier sogar einen Legothread!?



Childhood activated!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. Januar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Childhood activated!


Für Lego ist man doch nie zu alt.


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hatte meine payback punkte eingelöst und mir dafür das geholt


----------



## Aun (29. Januar 2013)

die extended uncut version?

naja ich hab eben ne kaputte rechte schulter.... ( clavicula aus dem ac gelenk gerissen) mal was neues, was selbstverstümmelung angeht. tippen geht zum glück noch ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (29. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> die extended uncut version?


Die Extended kommt erst später. Muss Sly erst noch fertigstellen.


----------



## EspCap (29. Januar 2013)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> EspCap - wieso kein Trackpad?




Hab ich schon


----------



## Davatar (29. Januar 2013)

"The Expendables 2"
Taugt der was? Hab den ersten im Kino gesehn und fand den noch recht lustig, aber der zweite ging irgendwie an mir vorbei.


----------



## schneemaus (29. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kommen übermorgen schätzungsweise an, ich freu mich auf's Lesen.


----------



## Wynn (29. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> "The Expendables 2"
> Taugt der was? Hab den ersten im Kino gesehn und fand den noch recht lustig, aber der zweite ging irgendwie an mir vorbei.



wenn du fan von 80er jahren action filmen bist ^^

der 2te ist recht genial  aber nur uncut


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Januar 2013)

Ich will auch mal posten was ich alles neu hab.   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (29. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (30. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (30. Januar 2013)

Musste mal kurz ne Vorbestellung machen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG René


----------



## MasterXoX (30. Januar 2013)

Hab auch was 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von den Ärzten, schnell bei Amazon gekauft. Musste ich unbedingt haben^^


----------



## myadictivo (30. Januar 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Musste mal kurz ne Vorbestellung machen:
> mfG René



neid  bei mir hats leider zur normalen version gereicht 
dafür kommt morgen mein neues zockwerkzeug




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2013)

Zum Glück werde ich bis zum Ende des Studiums (in ca. 3,5 Jahren) keinen neuen Prozessor brauchen ^^ i7-3930K sollte bis dahin reichen ^^

Dafür brauche ich aber bald eine neue Grafikkarte ^^

Keiner sagt was zu meinem Angry Birds Kuscheltier


----------



## vollmi (30. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> keiner sagt was zu meinem Angry Birds Kuscheltier



Ich mag halt die süssen Schweinchen nicht die bösen Vögel


----------



## Konov (30. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Dafür brauche ich aber bald eine neue Grafikkarte ^^



Ja und ich brauche nen 10 Zylinder Geländewagen für Geländeexkursionen, einen überteuerten ALIENWARE laptop um Open Office Dokumente für die Uni zu verfassen, ein Äquivalent zum ALIENWARE Laptop für zuhause, falls es mal regnet und ich keine Lust hab aus dem Haus zu gehen, sowie ein 500 Euro Smartphone um alle 10 Minuten über die neuesten Facebook-Statusmeldungen meiner Kommilitonen informiert zu sein, die 10 Jahre jünger sind als ich und sich jedes Wochenende in den örtlichen Szene-Diskotheken ablichten lassen, was sie selbstverständlich mit allen ihren 384 Freunden teilen müssen.

All das BRAUCHE ICH, sonst werde ich langfristig in meinem Studium und auch in meinem Leben keinen Erfolg haben.

Achja und ne 40 Cent Tafel Nuss-Nougat von JA!, weil ich die manchmal einfach *BRAUCHE*.


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2013)

Jetzt übertreib mal nicht... Wieso sollte ich denn mein Geld für so sinnlose Sachen wie Schokolade ausgeben? ^^

Ne, jetzt im Ernst, ich hätte schon gerne einen Monitor mit höherer Auflösung (2560x1440), um besser arbeiten zu können (mehrere Dokumente nebeneinander öffnen usw.) und da meine Grafikkarte Spiele in der Auflösung nicht schafft, werde ich wohl eine GTX 790 (also das Nachfolgermodell von der GTX 690, wenn sich nVidia an die bisherige Benennungsstrategie hält) kaufen ^^ Ist nicht zu unterschätzen, wie praktisch eine hohe Auflösung ist.

Einen so teuren Laptop habe ich aber wirklich nicht gebraucht, da hätte ich tatsächlich einen billigeren kaufen können. Naja, auch egal ^^


----------



## Konov (30. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Jetzt übertreib mal nicht... Wieso sollte ich denn mein Geld für so sinnlose Sachen wie Schokolade ausgeben? ^^
> 
> Ne, jetzt im Ernst, ich hätte schon gerne einen Monitor mit höherer Auflösung (2560x1440), um besser arbeiten zu können (mehrere Dokumente nebeneinander öffnen usw.) und da meine Grafikkarte Spiele in der Auflösung nicht schafft, werde ich wohl eine GTX 790 (also das Nachfolgermodell von der GTX 690, wenn sich nVidia an die bisherige Benennungsstrategie hält) kaufen ^^ Ist nicht zu unterschätzen, wie praktisch eine hohe Auflösung ist.
> 
> Einen so teuren Laptop habe ich aber wirklich nicht gebraucht, da hätte ich tatsächlich einen billigeren kaufen können. Naja, auch egal ^^



Ich wollte dich nur auf die Schippe nehmen, weil es so klang, als würdest du das wirklich brauchen.

Nichts von alledem braucht man wirklich, höchstens seinen Verstand und nen Rechner auf dem du was tippen kannst 
Was meinste womit andere leute schon alles studiert haben


----------



## xynlovesit (31. Januar 2013)

Kannst du nicht einfach mehreren Monitoren nutzen als eine hoehere Aufloesung?


----------



## odinxd (31. Januar 2013)

Meine Freundin hat sich gestern spontan ne neue Senseo Kaffemaschine gegönnt also habe ich mir auch mal wieder was gegönnt (und musste sogar mehr bezahlen als sie...)


[attachment=13124:nintendo-wii-u-nunchuk-schwarz.png]  [attachment=13123:donkey%20kong%20us.jpg] (aber natürlich die De Version)


----------



## Magogan (31. Januar 2013)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht einfach mehreren Monitoren nutzen als eine hoehere Aufloesung?


Na ja, dann sind es ja mehrere Monitore und einer hat eine höhere Auflösung. 1080p ist irgendwie wenig ^^ Aber ich muss eh erstmal sparen, Monitor und Grafikkarte kosten zusammen 1500 Euro Oo


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> 1080p ist irgendwie wenig ^^





Ni No Kuni kommt heute schon an. Das wird ganz dolle, wenn ich nach Hause kommen.


----------



## Alux (31. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Aber ich muss eh erstmal sparen, Monitor und Grafikkarte kosten zusammen 1500 Euro Oo



Wo kaufst das denn? Bzw. wie viele Preise hast denn verglichen?


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (31. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (31. Januar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Wo kaufst das denn? Bzw. wie viele Preise hast denn verglichen?


Ist der geschätzte Preis, da ich mir vermutlich die GTX 790 holen werde und die wohl ca. 1000 Euro kosten wird. Dazu kommt noch ein Monitor mit 2560x1440 Pixeln, da habe ich bisher keinen für unter 500 Euro gefunden, aber wenn du einen billigeren kennst, dann sag es ruhig ^^

Und 1080p ist wirklich wenig ^^ Die Pixel sind noch deutlich erkennbar ^^ Und außerdem hat man bei der hohen Auflösung mehr Platz auf dem Monitor, das ist auch in Spielen nützlich, vor allem bei solchen, in denen man das Interface einstellen kann ^^


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (31. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


unfair, wollte ich auch heute abend hier posten 

@Magogan: 1,5k € für WoW  öhm, manchmal meine ich, daß manche Leute es mit ihrem Hobby übertreiben! 4K-Grafik ist doch noch weit weg und mit 1080p sieht WoW richtig nice aus. und bist Du das Geld zusammen hast (hört sich zumindest so an) gibt´s dann eh ne Nachfolge-Karte für die 790 und dann fängst wieder an zu sparen


----------



## Wynn (31. Januar 2013)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> unfair, wollte ich auch heute abend hier posten



habe ich schon vor paar tagen gepostet


----------



## Magogan (31. Januar 2013)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> @Magogan: 1,5k &#8364; für WoW  öhm, manchmal meine ich, daß manche Leute es mit ihrem Hobby übertreiben! 4K-Grafik ist doch noch weit weg und mit 1080p sieht WoW richtig nice aus. und bist Du das Geld zusammen hast (hört sich zumindest so an) gibt´s dann eh ne Nachfolge-Karte für die 790 und dann fängst wieder an zu sparen


Ich spiele auch andere Spiele als WoW, z.B. Tetris und Solitär! Und vielleicht bekommt man ja Crysis 3 oder ein anderes Spiel zur Grafikkarte dazu - bei der GTX 600er-Reihe gab es ja Assasins Creed 3 kostenlos dazu und bei der GTX 500er-Reihe war es auch ein Spiel, aber ich weiß nicht mehr, welches. Aber ich habe da eh immer Pech, die Aktion läuft nämlich nie dann, wenn ich die Grafikkarten kaufe - ich habe schon 3 Grafikkarten von nVidia gekauft und kein einziges Spiel dazu bekommen.


----------



## Alux (31. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch andere Spiele als WoW, z.B. Tetris und Solitär! Und vielleicht bekommt man ja Crysis 3 oder ein anderes Spiel zur Grafikkarte dazu - bei der GTX 600er-Reihe gab es ja Assasins Creed 3 kostenlos dazu und bei der GTX 500er-Reihe war es auch ein Spiel, aber ich weiß nicht mehr, welches. Aber ich habe da eh immer Pech, die Aktion läuft nämlich nie dann, wenn ich die Grafikkarten kaufe - ich habe schon 3 Grafikkarten von nVidia gekauft und kein einziges Spiel dazu bekommen.



Studenten leben wie die Götter in Frankreich^^


----------



## Magogan (31. Januar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Studenten leben wie die Götter in Frankreich^^


Na ja, ich muss auch sparen, ich kaufe Pizza beim Lieferservice fast ausschließlich dann, wenn sie reduziert sind (immer mittwochs bei uns).

Die Grafikkarten habe ich übrigens immer neu gekauft, weil die vorherige kaputt gegangen ist - bis auf die jetzige, die habe ich gekauft, weil RIFT mit der GTS 250 nicht flüssig lief.


----------



## Alux (31. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Na ja, ich muss auch sparen, ich kaufe Pizza beim Lieferservice fast ausschließlich dann, wenn sie reduziert sind (immer mittwochs bei uns).



Essen wird mir in der Studienzeit wesentlich billiger kommen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (31. Januar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Studenten leben wie die Götter in Frankreich^^


Jo - das dachte ich mir auch. Da fragt man sich, wozu er ueberhaupt studiert - als "Sohn" lebt er doch schon besser als die meisten Arbeiter...

PS: Ich haette gern ein nagelneues Ultrabook - aber irgendwie widerstrebt es mir 'ne Menge Kohle dafuer auszugeben. Also probier ich grad mal verschiedene Linux-Distris auf meinem ollen Netbook aus, um zu schauen, ob das nicht doch fuer den Bedarf ausreichend ist...


----------



## schneemaus (31. Januar 2013)

Zwei Jeans, einen Pulli, ein T-Shirt.
Make-Up (endlich mal eins gefunden, was hell genug ist ), Mascara und Kajal, weil bald alle.
Ohrringe.
Muffin-Silikonförmchen, Strohhalme, einen Locher, nen Block, zwei Gläser.

Shopping-Ausbeute von heute x)


----------



## Wynn (31. Januar 2013)

killerelite und the mechanic

alte bücher + dvds bei saturn flip4new umgetauscht 20 euro für bekommen und die 20 blurays für geholt


----------



## Wynn (31. Januar 2013)

Walking Dead Steam für 5 € dann promotion coupon und $ zu € umrechnung ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Februar 2013)

Ich gib's zu, dass es bei mir schon ei bisschen Neid ist. Auf der anderen Seite würde ich das Geld eh für andere Sachen ausgeben. Von daher macht mein Verhalten keinen sinn. ^^

Ich habe seit heute Morgen den Amazon Preorder-Code für die exclusiven Vertrauen. Mag zwar sein, dass ich in letzter Zeit viel mit Ni No Kuni genervt habe, aber es kommt auch selten genug vor, dass man sich heutzutage auf in ein Spiel auf anhieb "verlieben" kann. 
Und wenn man das Spiel einlegt und man nicht enttäuscht wird, dann wird es umso schöner. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn das Hardcover Lösungsbuch wieder verfügbar ist, dann hol ich's mir. Einfach, damit es schön im Regal steht und ich nach dem ersten Durchlauf etwas drin schmöckern kann um zu schauen, was ich alles verpasst haben werde.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Februar 2013)

Ich würde doch darum Bitten, sich hier auf das eigentlich Thema des Threads zu konzentrieren


----------



## Jordin (1. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


crazy shit


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (1. Februar 2013)

Ich habe eben mehrere Kommentare gelöscht.
Beiträge die offensichtlich der reinen Provokation der Gesprächsteilnehmer dienen, also beispielsweise bewusst ein Thema nieder machen sollen, sowie bewusst ausschließlich Offtopic darstellen sind nicht gestattet.

Beleidigungen, Abfälligkeiten und persönliche Angriffe anderer Mitglieder, Außenstehenden, Unternehmen oder sonstigen Dritten ist untersagt. Dies widerspricht unserer [netiquette], sowie den [regeln] und jeglicher vernünftiger Umgangsform.

Bitte bleibt beim Thema, Danke  

PS: Wenn ihr Beschwerden über die art und weise der Moderation habt schickt eine *PM an ZAM oder den Moderator den es betrifft*, hier euren Unmut zu Posten macht das ganze leider nicht besser.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Februar 2013)

Hab die Beiträge noch gelesen. Fand ich auch seltsam, wayne.

Was ich Neues habe? Nen neuen Job. 10Minuten mir dem Fahrrad entfernt und nichtmehr ne halbe Std mit dem Auto und keine Nacht/Spätschicht mehr. Juchu.

Yolo!

Jetzt noch n bisschen beim Umzug helfen. =) Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2013)

gz zum job

habe einen neuen wallpaper und gleich neue chips aus den supermarkt


----------



## Xidish (1. Februar 2013)

Gratz und gutes Gelingen beim Umzug, ohne irgendwelche Blessuren.
Ich hoffe auch, daß ich ab April den neuen zusätzlichen Job habe, um den ich mich jetzt beworben habe.


----------



## ZAM (1. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... nachdem sich der Alte heute auf der Herdplatte neu formiert hat .. -.-


----------



## schneemaus (1. Februar 2013)

ZAM... So ein Wasserkocher... Der funktioniert elektrisch. Das ist kein alter Teekessel, den man auf den Herd stellt, bis er anfängt zu pfeifen


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2013)

pst - du darfst die geheime magie nicht veraten ^^


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (2. Februar 2013)

ne neue sich anbahnende Narbe links




BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Was ich Neues habe? Nen neuen Job. 10Minuten mir dem Fahrrad entfernt und nichtmehr ne halbe Std mit dem Auto und keine Nacht/Spätschicht mehr. Juchu.
> 
> Yolo!



fettes GZZZZZZZZZZ
auch haben will!!!


----------



## zoizz (2. Februar 2013)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> ne neue sich anbahnende Narbe links



Wie bahnt sich eine Narbe an? Weisst du jetzt schon, dass du dir bald eine tiefe Wunde zufügen wirst? hm


----------



## exill (2. Februar 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Wie bahnt sich eine Narbe an? Weisst du jetzt schon, dass du dir bald eine tiefe Wunde zufügen wirst? hm



Naja Schnitt bedeutet nicht gleichzeit Narbe .


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Februar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> <wasserkocherbild> ... nachdem sich der Alte heute auf der Herdplatte neu formiert hat .. -.-




BRUAHAHAHA


----------



## vollmi (2. Februar 2013)

Meine neue Grafikkarte ist angekommen.
Ersetzt meine alte HD5800




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. Februar 2013)

_Ihh.Standart-Desing.. :-O_

_Aber viel Spaß damit. :-)_


----------



## Ogil (2. Februar 2013)

Fuer meine bessere Haelfte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(nachdem sie sich nun endlich entschieden hat - ob Tablet oder eReader um ihren alten Reader zu ersetzen)


----------



## Firun (2. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade angekommen, gleich mal anhören


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (2. Februar 2013)

juhu, manchmal ist online nicht alles so up-to-date, denn bei der DHL-Sendungsverfolgung ist mein neues Spielzeug aus NRW rausgeschickt worden und zwar nach Cottbus  aber wieso konnte mich der Postbote eben aus dem Bett klingeln und es mir aushändigen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


endlich habe ich wieder eine MC-303 
hab sie damals gegen nen Akai-S1000-Sampler getauscht, weil mein Kumepl und ich unsere beide MC-303 nicht synchron bekamen; Handbücher usw. interessierten uns nicht, es ging drum Acid-Mucke zumachen 
so, jetzt noch schnell duschen und einkaufen und danach wieder lernen, wie dieses Schätzchen funzte...


@zoizz und exill
die Wunde ist da und ich kenne mein schlechtes Heilfleisch, somit wird es leider ne Narbe werden/bleiben


@ZAM
die anderen Buffies sollten nach diesem made-my-day sich mal beraten, ob "so einer" wirklich noch allein gelassen werden kann


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Februar 2013)

Also ich hab jetzt neu:
-2 neue Tattoos :>

Und zum Aufbau einer GK Armee:
-3x Ehrwürdiger Cybot
-4x Terminatorenbox
-2x Nemesis-Ritter
-GK Codex
-2x Razorback

Fehlt noch der HQ und Stormraven, kommen aber hoffentlich bald dazu ebenso wie die Farben zum bemalen.

-Tyraniden Codex, ich spiele zwar keine, aber wollte deren Fluff wissen. :x


----------



## Aun (2. Februar 2013)

na dann lass mal treffen. dann wisch ich mit meiner deathwing armee deine grey knights weg    oder ich nehm meine space wuffs


----------



## vollmi (2. Februar 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ihh.Standart-Desing.. :-O_



Ich hab da eigentlich noch nie drauf geachtet, hab schon meine 5800 noch nie an die Grenzen gebracht. 1900x1200 alles auf ultra bei BlackOps und co hat die auch immer gut weggesteckt.
Die neue hab ich eigentlich nur gekauft weil die alte den blockierten Ventilator nicht so problemlos weggesteckt hat wie ich gedacht hab.


----------



## painschkes (2. Februar 2013)

_Das meinte ich nicht, Leistung hat sie genug - aber in einem anderen Design (XFX DualFan, Gigabyte Windforce 3X , ASUS DC II, etc.) wäre sie leiser & kühler._

_Aber das ist nur Meckern auf hohem Niveau ;-)_


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> na dann lass mal treffen. dann wisch ich mit meiner deathwing armee deine grey knights weg    oder ich nehm meine space wuffs




Nö Gk sind viel elitärer!


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> ZAM... So ein Wasserkocher... Der funktioniert elektrisch. Das ist kein alter Teekessel, den man auf den Herd stellt, bis er anfängt zu pfeifen



Muttis Hausregel: Nur Kochgeschirr auf den Herd, keine Plastik und dann die RICHTIGE Platte anmachen.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (2. Februar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Muttis Hausregel: Nur Kochgeschirr auf den Herd, keine Plastik und dann die RICHTIGE Platte anmachen.



und wieso hast DU oh grosser ZAM dann dagegen verstossen? 
auch der grosse ZAM muss auf seine Mutti hören, klar?


----------



## Nebola (2. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. Februar 2013)

Post smaller pics, dude  

On topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (2. Februar 2013)

leider schon beinahe leer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cheers


----------



## Aun (2. Februar 2013)

zoizz du alter schwerenöter!
sowas trinken nur schwerkranke(moi) und leute, die nach rom (30°+) fahren (da knallt aber besser als zum chinesischen neujahrsfest)

*würg*


dieser kapitalraki ist mal eklig...... ^^


----------



## zoizz (2. Februar 2013)

anzubieten wäre noch:
Genever mit Fanta, Sambuca, Tequilla Gold und Baccardi Razz ohne Sprite. Und drei kleine Pils ^^

Vorschläge?


----------



## iShock (3. Februar 2013)

alles in einen eimer und gut ist


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2013)

jupp.eimer und gudde nacht an alle


----------



## DexDrive (3. Februar 2013)

Ab morgen wird fleißig geübt


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. Februar 2013)

So die letzten Wochen im Schnelldurchlauf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ Einkauf bei IKEA


----------



## Alux (3. Februar 2013)

Joker nimmst du Untermieter?


----------



## Xidish (3. Februar 2013)

Das Lego ist aber nicht neu, oder?
Denn irgendwie sehe ich da doch schon so einige Gebrauchsspuren.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. Februar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Joker nimmst du Untermieter?


Kein Platz. 



Xidish schrieb:


> Das Lego ist aber nicht neu, oder?
> Denn irgendwie sehe ich da doch schon so einige Gebrauchsspuren.


Die Sets der Küstenwache sind gebraucht, da neu nicht mehr zu einem vertretbaren Kurs erhältlich. Der Rest ist niegelnagelneu.


----------



## xynlovesit (3. Februar 2013)

Das Beste am Film von Borune's Legacy war der Stunt am Ende, wo der Asiate mit dem Motorrad bei der Saeule vom Motorrad fliegt, echt super gemacht. Aber das aller Beste war am ganz am Ende, wo die auf dem Boot sind und das Lied: "Extreme Ways - Moby" kommt..einfach herrlich. Siehe Signatur.


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und damit ist skyrim komplett und kann anfangen zu zocken ^^


----------



## vollmi (4. Februar 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Das meinte ich nicht, Leistung hat sie genug - aber in einem anderen Design (XFX DualFan, Gigabyte Windforce 3X , ASUS DC II, etc.) wäre sie leiser & kühler._



Achso. Naja wenn die HD 7970 normal durchhält ist das okay. Und sooo laut finde ich sie nicht (ausser beim Booten, da geht der Föhn aber los).
Allerdings ich sehe auch keinen Geschwindigkeitsvorsprung zu meiner alten HD 5870. Also wenn man fps mitlaufen lässt ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied da. Aber ich hab bei BlackOps2 WoW AlienvsPredator nie ruckler gesehen mit der 5870er (1900x1200). Von demher könnte ich die neue wohl gewaltig runtertakten und würde da nix von merken.
Vermutlich sind die neuen Megakarten eher für 3 Monitor mit je1900x1200 zocker  Aber vielleicht hätte ich sie auf jedenfall fürs neue Alien Game gebraucht.

War jetzt ein ausserordendlicher Krampf die Karte überhaupt einzubauen, sie ist 5mm Länger als die alte, die hätten fast entschieden über geht oder geht nicht, zum glück hab ich n Dremel. Nää ich hab nicht die Karte gekürzt, sondern den Festplattenkäfig. 



> _Aber das ist nur Meckern auf hohem Niveau ;-)_



Aber welches Niveau bleibt uns heute denn noch? 

mfg René


----------



## myadictivo (4. Februar 2013)

@7970
neiiiiiid  ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du keine großen unterschiede merkst. hau mal im treiber 8xAA und 16AF rein 
meine 6870 hat auch probleme bei gewissen games (crysis 2 auf max *hust*), 0815 standard kost schafft sie hingegen locker in zumindest 4xAA und 8xAF max det.

ich werd grad echt schwach einfach auch nochmal 300 euro auf den kopf zu schlagen..herr hilf mir


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Februar 2013)

ich hab ne GTX 560 TI und kann eigentlich alles problemlos zocken, was ich will. Vielleicht merke ich es auch nur nicht, weil ich kaum Tripple A Titel spiele. ^^

Wie ist denn eigentlich der Stromverbrauch im Vergleich? Ich hatte mich damals für die Karte entschieden, weil sich der Stromverbrauch noch in Grenzen hielt.


----------



## myadictivo (4. Februar 2013)

die 7970 zieht ordentlich saft  > 230w tdp laut datenblatt welches ich gefunden hab
mir wär das auch zu oversized..ich grübel noch über ner 7950, gtx 660ti oder gtx 670


----------



## EspCap (5. Februar 2013)

Dreamspark sei dank:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (6. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


M65 Jacke, geiles Teil um € 70


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Februar 2013)

Wadenbeinbruch. Geil. 6 Wochen Krücken und morgen früh ne OP.
Wie schnell sich doch das Blatt wenden kann.


----------



## Aun (7. Februar 2013)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wadenbeinbruch. Geil. 6 Wochen Krücken und morgen früh ne OP.
> Wie schnell sich doch das Blatt wenden kann.



oh man. komm zu uns in die sb. der treffpunkt für die buffedkrüppel, schizophrenen mods und schnodderverseuchten 
wird schon wieder


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2013)

also die ersten 2 versteh ich ja 

aber euro truck simulator ? da habe ich mal nen lets play gesehen da fährste 2 stunden lang nur die strasse entlang und schaust auf die autobahn ^^


----------



## tonygt (7. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> also die ersten 2 versteh ich ja
> 
> aber euro truck simulator ? da habe ich mal nen lets play gesehen da fährste 2 stunden lang nur die strasse entlang und schaust auf die autobahn ^^



Ist doch sehr realistisch hin und wieder paar Staus und überfüllte Autobahnen und das Game ist perfekt.


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte beim letzten Spiel nur die Reaktionen sehen - ich bleib beim Flight- und Train Simulator


----------



## Derulu (7. Februar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mit oder ohne Lenkrad und Pedale?


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne Lenkrad und Pedale?



Mit - Saitek R440. Ist zwar schon älter, aber funzt sehr gut ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von Timberland. Falls jemand ne Ahnung hat, wie man die pflegt -> bitte PM^^


----------



## Y S L (7. Februar 2013)

brauchst du nicht pflegen, für velours spray und dann aufrauhen...


----------



## H2OTest (7. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie so gar keine Lust die Dinger einzulaufen.


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das gibts noch zu kaufen und ist noch spielbar auf aktuellen pc ?

habe den ersten teil geliebt und war damals im multiplayer part aktiv in nem clan ^^


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> das gibts noch zu kaufen und ist noch spielbar auf aktuellen pc ?



Jup - Eine CD war kaputt und kein Iso parat.


----------



## Davatar (8. Februar 2013)

Nen Asien-Flug für den Sommer. Fehler nur noch der Irland-Flug für März


----------



## vollmi (8. Februar 2013)

Mensch ist das ne umgewöhnung mit dem neuen Grossen Samsung Monitor und der HP Dockingstation.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn ich grad dabei bin. Gleich n neuer AV-Receiver. Der TV soll an die Wand und da kann ich keine 200 HDMI Kabel brauchen die zum Fernseher gehen. Lieber n Receiver der schon n HDMI umschalter eingebaut hat. Und Apple Air Play ist sicher auch geil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Februar 2013)

gz Vollmi, ich "muß" noch 3 Wochen warten, bis ich den Pioneer 2022 auspacken darf (Geburtstag) - aber freu mich schon sooooo sehr drauf...


----------



## vollmi (8. Februar 2013)

wow. der 2022er ist sicher hammer. Tolles Geschenk :-)

mfG René


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Februar 2013)

naja selbst geschenkt aber trotzdem...muß man erst mal durchkriegen bei ner Frau


----------



## Wynn (8. Februar 2013)

...


----------



## vollmi (8. Februar 2013)

@Wrynn: Wie meinen?


----------



## Wynn (8. Februar 2013)

hm ?

was ist an einer schokoladen tafel nicht zu verstehen ?


----------



## bkeleanor (8. Februar 2013)

ich seh nur einen ellenlangen quellcode :-)


----------



## vollmi (8. Februar 2013)

Deine Schoggi sieht bei mir so aus. Brauch ich n Plugin?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (8. Februar 2013)

dann kommt buffed nicht klar mit ^^ bei mir wird schoki angezeigt ^^

neues bild 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (8. Februar 2013)

Wie schmeckt die Schokolade? Die TUCs sind ja eher salzig.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Februar 2013)

cool noch ein sps Programmierer hier. =D

Schoki mit Tuk. wtf.


----------



## vollmi (8. Februar 2013)

Das ist doch keine Schoggi.

DAS ist echte Schoggi:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab gestern den Vorrat zum glück wieder aufgefüllt.


----------



## Wynn (8. Februar 2013)

also man merkt erst den schoko geschmack dann schmeckt es keksig und eine feine note salz

schmeckt interessant aber würde ich nicht jeden tag essen ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Februar 2013)

Wo ich das Dromedar grad sehe. Erstmal meine Giraffe aus dem kaputten Auto holen. Die friert sich ja tot bei dem Wetter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (8. Februar 2013)

ist die giraffe knuffig


----------



## vollmi (8. Februar 2013)

Du kannst doch keine Giraffen im Auto lassen. Sei froh hat das die Polizei nicht gesehen, die schlagen dir die Scheibe ein!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Februar 2013)

Die hat immer tapfer mein Auto verteidigt, sogar als ich das Auto einen Tag lang unabgeschlossen in Berlin Wedding stehen hatte.

Mal schauen ob sie das neue Auto auch verteidigen darf oder ob sie in meinem Zimmer in Ruhestand geht. ^^ 


btw. das Bild oben erinnert mich an diesen Screenshot von mir:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (8. Februar 2013)

Lindt ist leider zu teuer für mich


----------



## Legendary (8. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, ist ein 21:9-Monitor wie zum Beispiel dieser hier sinnvoll zum Zocken? Da ich sowieso einen neuen Monitor dieses Jahr kaufen wollte, muss ich mich halt entscheiden zwischen einem 16:9-Monitor mit 2560x1440 Pixeln und einem 21:9-Monitor mit 2560x1080 Pixeln ^^ Ob 21:9 so gut zum Spielen geeignet ist? Hmm ...





Magogan schrieb:


> Lindt ist leider zu teuer für mich



Halt doch einfach mal die Schnauze ey.


Was ich neu hab:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (8. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Halt doch einfach mal die Schnauze ey.



Machste es den Rappern auf dem Bild schon nach oder was 
heut so freundlich


----------



## Legendary (8. Februar 2013)

Ich muss gestehen, dass Kollegah nicht grad über Bienchen und Blümchen rappt. Mich kotzt nur schon wieder dieses lächerliche Gehabe vom Kollegen hier über mir an. Er ist ja so scheißarm mit seinem BMW und dem 1000 Euro Notebook und dem nagelneuen sauteuren PC und dem 3D Beamer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (8. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, dass Kollegah nicht grad über Bienchen und Blümchen rappt. Mich kotzt nur schon wieder dieses lächerliche Gehabe vom Kollegen hier über mir an. Er ist ja so scheißarm mit seinem BMW und dem 1000 Euro Notebook und dem nagelneuen sauteuren PC und dem 3D Beamer.



Ja das ist schon etwas ambivalent, da hast du nicht unrecht ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Februar 2013)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> ...muß man erst mal durchkriegen bei ner Frau


Selber Schuld wenn es schon soweit ist.



Legendary schrieb:


> Halt doch einfach mal die Schnauze ey.


Make my Day!


----------



## Magogan (8. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, dass Kollegah nicht grad über Bienchen und Blümchen rappt. Mich kotzt nur schon wieder dieses lächerliche Gehabe vom Kollegen hier über mir an. Er ist ja so scheißarm mit seinem BMW und dem 1000 Euro Notebook und dem nagelneuen sauteuren PC und dem 3D Beamer.


Also irgendwo muss ich ja auch sparen ...

Außerdem esse ich 100g Schokolade immer so schnell auf, da wäre es schade, dafür 2 Euro auszugeben ...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Februar 2013)

> Halt doch einfach mal die Schnauze ey.



Bei kleinen Sachen spart man, um sich große Sachen kaufen zu können.

Immer noch besser als das Geld für Kollegah auszugeben. Rofl.




Was ich neu hab? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im Sonderangebot. 1,49€ Bitch. ^.-


----------



## orkman (8. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (8. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4-6 Wochen dauerts bis das Teil versandfertig ist >.>


----------



## tonygt (8. Februar 2013)

@Orkman
Gute Wahl auch wenn du 40 Euro mehr für Belichtung bezahlt hast 
Hab die Standard und bin super zufrieden


----------



## EspCap (9. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+ Conditioner
Langsam hab ich wohl den größten Teil der Produktpalette von dem Laden durch. I blame you, Rave


----------



## vollmi (9. Februar 2013)

Grml. Gestern ist auf einmal mein Rechner nicht mehr gestartet. Bzw. manchmal startete er manchmal haben nur die Knöpfe auf dem Gigabyte Board geleuchtet. Und die LED am Netzteil hat nur noch geflackert.

Also zum Schluss gekommen, Netzteil defekt in den Mediamarkt gedüst und mir das da geholt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechner hat aber immernoch nicht gestartet. Also nächster Schluss, womöglich hats wegen Spannungsschwankungen gleich noch das Board gelüpft. Also heute morgen in den Megashop gefahren, mit dem Gedanken, och n neues AM3+ Board für ca. 100 Euro ersetzt das Alte der Prozi wird schon nix abbekommen haben.
Da hatten die im Shop tatsächlich kein AM3 Board mehr.

rausgelaufen bin ich dann damit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der dreifachen Ausgabe als geplant. *Grml*
Aber die Affenkiste läuft wieder. Hab schon langsam nervöse Zuckungen gekriegt. 

Aber das neue UEFI Bios ist schon cool.

mfG René


----------



## Wynn (9. Februar 2013)

hoffentlich passt die grafikarte noch dazu ^^


----------



## vollmi (9. Februar 2013)

Jap funktioniert ohne Probleme. Ich trau mich jetzt nur nicht das Cougar Netzteil nochmal anzuschliessen, vielleicht ist das ja in ordnung und nur das Board hatte nen Tilt.


----------



## painschkes (9. Februar 2013)

_Wah....720W Netzteil..wofür nur ._._

_Z77-Board bei nicht K-CPU? Und dann auch noch so ein teures? :O_


_
_
_/Edit : Ich denke Wrynn meinte das die Karte auch von der Leistung her passend dazu ist - HD7850,HD7870,HD7950,GTX670 - etc._


----------



## vollmi (9. Februar 2013)

Das mit der Karte kapier ich immernoch nicht ^^

Und das Netzteil ist zwar überdimensioniert, aber die hatten im Mediamarkt sonst leider nur solche vollverkabelten. Ich hasse Netzteile die voll bestückt sind egal ob man überhaupt noch Molexstecker oder überhaupt die Menge an Kabeln braucht.

Das Board war der Billige Part, der Prozi war so sauteuer. Intel halt.
Erst wollten die mir dieses Set andrehen.
Mein Link

mfG René


----------



## painschkes (9. Februar 2013)

_Naja..ein ASRock H77 Pro4 hätte es auch getan - aber gut..ist nur Meckern auf hohem Niveau..das ASUS-Board ist ja trotzdem gut. :-)__
_
_Was mit der Karte gemeint war : Es wäre jetzt bescheuert wenn du bei so einem PC mit einer äh..HD7750 oder einer GTX550 Ti o.ä spielen würdest.. ;-)_


----------



## vollmi (9. Februar 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja..ein ASRock H77 Pro4 hätte es auch getan - aber gut..ist nur Meckern auf hohem Niveau..das ASUS-Board ist ja trotzdem gut. :-)__
> _
> _Was mit der Karte gemeint war : Es wäre jetzt bescheuert wenn du bei so einem PC mit einer äh..HD7750 oder einer GTX550 Ti o.ä spielen würdest.. ;-)_



Es werkelt natürlich die neue HD 7970 drin.

Ich war einfach entäuscht vom alten Gigabyte Board.war ein GA-790FXTA-UD5 mit einem X4 965 Black Edition Prozzi. 
Hat von anfang an nur Probleme gemacht.
Früher hatte ich nur ASUS. Die waren immer Top.

mfG René


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Februar 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> _
> _/Edit : Ich denke Wrynn meinte das die Karte auch von der Leistung her passend dazu ist - HD7850,HD7870,HD7950,GTX670 - etc._


Ich denke, dass das als Scherz gemeint war. ;-)


----------



## Wynn (9. Februar 2013)

ich meinte damit das vieleicht die grafikarte jetzt die spiele ausbremsen könnte wenn noch ne ganz alte ist


----------



## Legendary (10. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Langsam hab ich wohl den größten Teil der Produktpalette von dem Laden durch. I blame you, Rave



Haha...jaja! 


Boost Powder...was ist das denn bitteschön? Ich bleibe dabei, die Forming Cream ist und bleibt das beste Produkt, dass man von AC kaufen kann.


----------



## EspCap (10. Februar 2013)

"[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Anti-gravity powder with a matte finish, builds texture."[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
Schreibt AmericanCrew. Also grob gesagt: keine Ahnung. Aber ich wollt's mal ausprobieren. Normalerweise verwende ich trotzdem fast immer Forming Cream, ist und bleibt einfach das Beste.


----------



## Legendary (10. Februar 2013)

Mhm, kann ich mir das dann wirklich als Puder vorstellen oder ist das nur ein Werbegag?

EDIT: Die wichtigste Frage wie immer: wie riecht das Zeug?


----------



## EspCap (10. Februar 2013)

Kann ich dir morgen sagen. Ist erst bestellt, sollte aber Montag/Dienstag kommen.


----------



## vollmi (10. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> "[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Anti-gravity powder"[/font]



Wie unfair. Und meine Haare haben von natur aus dieses Anti-gravity Gen welches mich jeden Morgen so unglaublich nervt. Und ihr macht sowas mit Absicht? Werd ich wohl nie verstehen 

Achja Vorrat aufgefüllt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die drecks Sicherheitsverschlüsse auf den Hot-Mamas Flaschen sind voll scheisse. Was rauchen die Entscheidungsträger die sowas verbrechen eigentlich?

mfG René


----------



## JokerofDarkness (10. Februar 2013)

Die Legomanie geht auch diese Woche weiter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2013)

wenn da nicht der gaylight schrott, und step up miami im bild läge würdest nen upvote bekommen ^^


----------



## zoizz (10. Februar 2013)

Pulver für die Haare? .... käme mir nie ins haus geschweige denn woanders hin ...
müsst ich immer an sowas denken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (10. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wenn da nicht der gaylight schrott, und step up miami im bild läge würdest nen upvote bekommen ^^


Shit - hätte ich das gewusst. Könnte mich Ohrfeigen.


----------



## zoizz (10. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wenn da nicht der gaylight schrott, und step up miami im bild läge würdest nen upvote bekommen ^^



"Twilight" kann man ja noch eindeutig erkennen, aber dieses "Step up Miami" muss man schon selber haben, und es erraten zu können ^^


----------



## Davatar (11. Februar 2013)

Freizeit nach Feierabend und sie fühlt sich guuuuut an


----------



## MasterXoX (11. Februar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erzähl mir, wie die Tastatur ist!

Bei mir gibts auch was Neues! Bin seit heute wieder zuhause. Haben mich dank guter Führung ausm Krankenhaus entlassen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Februar 2013)

Mein Paket Tau, kam am Samstag an, ich hab noch nie so verklebte, dickbemalte und versaute Miniaturen gesehen, dafür waren sie echt günstig. :>
Ich hoffe mal das ich durch entfärben die dicke Farbe runter bekomme, mit Lösungsmittel den Kleber ohne die Figur zu verschmelzen und mit dem Skalpell überschüssige Grate und Fehlstellungen abschneiden kann.

Wenigstens hab ich beim entpacken lachen müssen.


----------



## Alux (11. Februar 2013)

Ne Angina


----------



## ZAM (11. Februar 2013)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Erzähl mir, wie die Tastatur ist!



Fühlt sich sehr gut an, präzise Anschläge ... aber man sollte allein im Zimmer sitzen ... *klack*klack*klack*klack*


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> *klack*klack*klack*klack*



Gerade das ist das beste an einer Tastatur


----------



## xynlovesit (11. Februar 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> "Twilight" kann man ja noch eindeutig erkennen, aber dieses "Step up Miami" muss man schon selber haben, und es erraten zu können ^^




Haha genau, habe lange gesucht bis ich mal das Step Up Miami gefunden habe, beidem ich auch nur Step Up lesen konnte, also ich glaub Aun hat es auch selbst daheim(:


----------



## tonygt (11. Februar 2013)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Erzähl mir, wie die Tastatur ist!
> 
> Bei mir gibts auch was Neues! Bin seit heute wieder zuhause. Haben mich dank guter Führung ausm Krankenhaus entlassen



Ich kanns nur wiederholen die Tastatur ist super und von der Lautstärke noch annehmbar hab gehört es gibt lautere. Aber man bezahlt für die Beleuchtung 40-60 Euro mehr lohnt sich also die Standard Version zu nehmen ohne Licht.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Für 25€

und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

1,99 €

Die Obstbrände waren leider schon weg. ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Februar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Fühlt sich sehr gut an, präzise Anschläge ... aber man sollte allein im Zimmer sitzen ... *klack*klack*klack*klack*



Hat die nen mechanischen Tastenanschlag?


----------



## tonygt (12. Februar 2013)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Hat die nen mechanischen Tastenanschlag?



Da es ne Mechanische Tastatur ist ja


----------



## odinxd (12. Februar 2013)

[attachment=13151:Unbenannt.png]

Endlich mal wieder nen Zelda Teil zocken


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. Februar 2013)

Soo, jetzt wirds etwas voll hier. Ich habe beschlossen, meinen Kleidungsstil etwas umzustellen. Von Hoodie, Jeans und Nikes zu Lederschuhen, dunkleren Jeans/später vllt noch Chinos und Hemd, Sweater usw naja seht selbst.


1 blaues Walbusch Hemd, 2 weiße Walbusch, 1 blau-weiß von McNeal, 1 Timberland button down Hemd kariert blau rot, habe leider kein Bild davon gefunden im inet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Krawatte und Sweater von Walbusch





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sweater von Brax



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


permablack Hose cooper von Brax




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gewachste Jacke von Timberland





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lloyd Stiefeletten + Leder Einlegsohle, Bugatti Nappa Nevio, Timberland Earthkepper Chukka aus Nubukleder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nubuklederbürste/Kreppbürste, Schuhspanner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Imprägnierspray, Lederfett



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bürstenset von thegoodthings, Schuh Deo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nubuk Radierer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffentlich nichts vergessen, glaube aber das wars soweit. Hat auch ordendlich was gekostet.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Februar 2013)

Darf ich dir mal meine Schuhe zum Puzten schicken? ^^


----------



## vollmi (12. Februar 2013)

Wozu braucht ein Mann mehr wie ein paar Schuhe, ein paar Hosen und eine Bullenpeitsche?


----------



## painschkes (12. Februar 2013)

_Toller Geschmack aufjeden Fall _


----------



## Legendary (12. Februar 2013)

Man hat ja auch mal schnell sicherlich 1000 Euro für paar Kleidungsstücke übrig. Oo

Ich würde niemals komplett auf einen Schlag meinen Kleidungsstil ändern...erinnert mich stark an Barney Stinson, wie er auf die Anzugschiene gekommen ist. :>


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. Februar 2013)

schnell ist gut. Das habe ich bisher noch nicht so oft (nie) gemacht.


----------



## Wynn (12. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
+ goblin dlc


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Februar 2013)

Wer die Scheine hat... why not. Auch wenns mir zu altbacken ist, vom Style her.


----------



## EspCap (12. Februar 2013)

Jo, gar nicht übel. I approve  Wenn nicht bald Frühling wird brauch ich auch mal wieder neue Schuhe...



Legendary schrieb:


> Mhm, kann ich mir das dann wirklich als Puder vorstellen oder ist das nur ein Werbegag?




Es ist wirklich ein Puder. Die Dose ist kleiner als die anderen und hat einen Streuer, wie eine Gewürzdose. Hab es ehrlich gesagt noch nicht wirklich ausprobiert, weil ich atm gar keine Frisur hab bei der ich das bräuchte. Hätte mir die Videos vielleicht mal vor dem Bestellen anschauen sollen ^^ 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OUfUCD_gVKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iDaNSCgvbS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (12. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich ein Puder. Die Dose ist kleiner als die anderen und hat einen Streuer, wie eine Gewürzdose. Hab es ehrlich gesagt noch nicht wirklich ausprobiert, weil ich atm gar keine Frisur hab bei der ich das bräuchte. Hätte mir die Videos vielleicht mal vor dem Bestellen anschauen sollen ^^



Danke für die Info, ich glaub das ist nix für mich. 


Naja, ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch am Überlegen meinen Stil so langsam zu ändern...bin doch schon 27 und eher schon immer lieber der T-Shirt und Jeansträger gewesen weil ichs gern locker mag aber beruflich muss man doch mal langsam seriöser aussehen.


----------



## EspCap (12. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> aber beruflich muss man doch mal langsam seriöser aussehen.




Kommt drauf an was du machst  Ich hab eigentlich seit 2-3 Jahren primär Hemden an, Sweater/Pullover kann ich nicht ausstehen. Wenn es kalt wird dann Sakkos oder Sweatjacken dazu. Aber so kalt, dass es einen draußen mit Hemd + Mantel friert muss es erst mal werden hier.


----------



## Legendary (12. Februar 2013)

Hemden und so richtige Pullover find ich eigentlich grauenhaft - ist mir alles zu spießig und zu langweilig. Ich liebe Shirts mit schönen und flippigen Aufrucken. 

BTW: Bin Informatikkaufmann aber eher Schwerpunkt Administration.


----------



## exill (12. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Hemden und so richtige Pullover find ich eigentlich grauenhaft - ist mir alles zu spießig und zu langweilig. Ich liebe Shirts mit schönen und flippigen Aufrucken.
> 
> BTW: Bin Informatikkaufmann aber eher Schwerpunkt Administration.



Dunkle Jeans + Hemd mit hochgekrempelten Ärmeln sieht geil aus. Dazu noch ne schicke Uhr und Schuhe deiner Wahl . Zumindest siehts am mir gut aus (sagen zumindest andere). 
Ist locker aber trotzdem ein wenig mehr seriös.


----------



## EspCap (12. Februar 2013)

exill schrieb:


> Dunkle Jeans + Hemd mit hochgekrempelten Ärmeln sieht geil aus. Dazu noch ne schicke uUhr und Schuhe deiner Whal . Zumindest siehts am mir gut aus (sagen zumindest andere).



Same here 



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]so richtige Pullover find ich eigentlich grauenhaft - ist mir alles zu spießig und zu langweilig[/font]




Stimme ich zu. Deswegen Hemd ohne Pullover. 



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]BTW: Bin Informatikkaufmann aber eher Schwerpunkt Administration.[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


Da hab ich eher so was im Kopf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (13. Februar 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> [...]




Wie alt warst du noch gleich?
Profil checken... 21...

hmmm...

Ich werde überlegen ob ich mich auch so kleide. Wenn ich 35 bin.


----------



## win3ermute (13. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich werde überlegen ob ich mich auch so kleide. Wenn ich 35 bin.



Eventuell mit 55 bei mir...


----------



## Konov (13. Februar 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Eventuell mit 55 bei mir...


----------



## xynlovesit (13. Februar 2013)

Also ich kaufe oft bei H&M an und alle sagen in der Schule, ich habe einen europaeischen Stil. Tja.. wenn man Deutscher ist, sieht man halt so aus 


Nur in Florida brauch man nicht all zu warme Sachen, aber diesen Sonntag wird es 17Grad tagsueber und 7 Grad Nachts/Morgens, da kann man schon manchmal ne Lederjacke anziehen, aber im lockeren Stil. Ziehe auch gerne langaermliche T-shirts an, so wie Till Schweiger es oft an hat in seinen Filmen.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

Was ist ein europäischer Stil? Darunter kann ich mir irgendwie gar nix vorstellen. O_o


----------



## Manowar (13. Februar 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Eventuell mit 55 bei mir...



Ich dachte du wärs 72


----------



## Konov (13. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Was ist ein europäischer Stil? Darunter kann ich mir irgendwie gar nix vorstellen. O_o



Warscheinlich etwas, worüber sich college Kids in den USA gedanken machen ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oh Gott ist das Ding gut.


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Februar 2013)

Was ist das oO


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Februar 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Was ist das oO



Eine Fußschiene. Sieht man doch


----------



## Wynn (13. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

knapp 4 euro - portugischer shop angebot und gutem wechselkurs sei dank ^^


----------



## Y S L (13. Februar 2013)

exill schrieb:


> Dunkle Jeans + Hemd mit hochgekrempelten Ärmeln sieht geil aus. Dazu noch ne schicke Uhr und Schuhe deiner Wahl . Zumindest siehts am mir gut aus (sagen zumindest andere).
> Ist locker aber trotzdem ein wenig mehr seriös.



Jeans und Hemd ist fast immer schrecklich, vor allem wenn mans nicht kann! Da reißt selbst die Uhr nichts mehr raus... Würde einfach zum Hemd ne Stoffhose anziehen.


----------



## Davatar (13. Februar 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wozu braucht ein Mann mehr wie ein paar Schuhe, ein paar Hosen und eine Bullenpeitsche?


2 Paar Schuhe braucht der Mann: 1 Paar für den Alltag und 1 robustes Paar Wanderschuhe für die Zombie-Apokalypse.


----------



## Magogan (13. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fehlt nur noch ein passendes Audio-Interface, das leider noch nicht geliefert wurde ...

Und die Halterung ("Spinne") ist schief, aber Ersatz ist schon auf dem Weg, natürlich kostenlos ^^ Hab aber auch mal wieder unglaubliches Pech, was solche Sachen angeht ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

Ich fleh dich an, bitte bestätige mich, dass du KEINE 300€ für das Mikro geblecht hast. BITTE!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Februar 2013)

Ne so teuer wars nich. =D


----------



## Konov (13. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich fleh dich an, bitte bestätige mich, dass du KEINE 300€ für das Mikro geblecht hast. BITTE!



Ne, aber 190 laut amazon ^^

Für ein Mikrofon... alter schwede, ich weiß auch net was das ganze zeuch bei dir soll Mago. Du bistn student, folge endlich den gängigen klischees!


----------



## Magogan (13. Februar 2013)

Da kommen noch 130 Euro für ein Audio-Interface dazu ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das schöne Geld. ^^


----------



## Magogan (13. Februar 2013)

Es lohnt sich sicher - die Audioqualität kann nur besser werden ^^


----------



## Konov (13. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich sicher - die Audioqualität kann nur besser werden ^^



Als hätte es da irgendwas für unter 100 Euro nicht auch getan! ^^

Ich mein wir reden hier von Letsplays. Nicht von ner Studioaufnahme


----------



## Magogan (13. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Als hätte es da irgendwas für unter 100 Euro nicht auch getan! ^^
> 
> Ich mein wir reden hier von Letsplays. Nicht von ner Studioaufnahme


Trotzdem möchte ich meinen Zuschauern eine gute Qualität bieten. Und mit meinem aktuellen Mikrofon kann ich einige Sachen nicht machen, z.B. Bösewicht-Stimmen oder sehr tiefe Stimmen usw.

Meine Stimme ist tiefer als das, was mein bisheriges Mikrofon aufzeichnen kann ^^


----------



## Konov (13. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Trotzdem möchte ich meinen Zuschauern eine gute Qualität bieten. Und mit meinem aktuellen Mikrofon kann ich einige Sachen nicht machen, z.B. Bösewicht-Stimmen oder sehr tiefe Stimmen usw.
> 
> Meine Stimme ist tiefer als das, was mein bisheriges Mikrofon aufzeichnen kann ^^



Tja dafür hätte sich auch was anderes gereicht ^^


----------



## Fritzche (13. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Als hätte es da irgendwas für unter 100 Euro nicht auch getan! ^^
> 
> Ich mein wir reden hier von Letsplays. Nicht von ner Studioaufnahme



Dann möcht ich bitten das auch Gronkh oder PietSmiet zu erzählen ^^ Gronkh nimmt mit einem extrem teuren Micro auf das weiß ich...PietSmiet leute haben teilweise sowas ähnliches wie ein Studio...


LPs sind schon lange nicht mehr das einfache vom einfachen....selbst ich nutze jetzt Adobe Premiere usw..

Nur funzt FRAPS bei mir nicht wirklich....total Aysnchron -.- Nunja


----------



## Magogan (13. Februar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Dann möcht ich bitten das auch Gronkh oder PietSmiet zu erzählen ^^ Gronkh nimmt mit einem extrem teuren Micro auf das weiß ich...PietSmiet leute haben teilweise sowas ähnliches wie ein Studio...
> 
> 
> LPs sind schon lange nicht mehr das einfache vom einfachen....selbst ich nutze jetzt Adobe Premiere usw..
> ...


Liegt vielleicht auch an deiner schlechten Soundkarte, sofern du die Onboard-Soundkarte nutzt ^^ Ich nehme mit Dxtory auf ^^ Wenn du 2 verschiedene Soundkarten für Aufnahme (Mikrofoneingang) und Tonausgabe (an Lautsprecher/Headset) nutzt, kann es auch asynchron werden, vor allem, wenn eine davon die Onboard-Soundkarte ist ^^


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Was ist das oO



Eine AirCast. Hast du dir die Bänder gerissen?


----------



## Konov (14. Februar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Dann möcht ich bitten das auch Gronkh oder PietSmiet zu erzählen ^^ Gronkh nimmt mit einem extrem teuren Micro auf das weiß ich...PietSmiet leute haben teilweise sowas ähnliches wie ein Studio...



Mag ja sein aber ich erlaube mir mal das Urteil zu fällen, dass zwischen Magogan und Gronkh doch noch ein klitzekleiner Unterschied besteht


----------



## floppydrive (14. Februar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Dann möcht ich bitten das auch Gronkh oder PietSmiet zu erzählen ^^ Gronkh nimmt mit einem extrem teuren Micro auf das weiß ich...PietSmiet leute haben teilweise sowas ähnliches wie ein Studio...
> 
> 
> LPs sind schon lange nicht mehr das einfache vom einfachen....selbst ich nutze jetzt Adobe Premiere usw..
> ...



PietSmiet benutzt ein t.bone und Gronkh nen rode und keiner hat dort nen Studio, ausser du meinst das für die Sendung von PietSmiet.

Weiterhin ist dieses ganze Lets Play Equipment total übertrieben, kein Mensch brauch für das was dort betrieben wird Adobe Premiere oder gar andere Programme die in den Professionellen Bereich gehen. Hier wird einfach nur künstlich hoch gepusht, andere Lets Play Netzwerke arbeiten noch mit einfach mitteln und unterscheiden sich nicht von anderen Lets Playern.


----------



## Magogan (14. Februar 2013)

Hmm, Adobe Premiere kann nützlich sein, wenn man ein paar Effekte einfügen möchte, ist ansonsten aber wirklich nutzlos für Let's Plays ^^ Ich hab selbst nur TMPGEng für ca. 80 Euro, das reicht vollkommen.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2013)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Weiterhin ist dieses ganze Lets Play Equipment total übertrieben, kein Mensch brauch für das was dort betrieben wird Adobe Premiere oder gar andere Programme die in den Professionellen Bereich gehen.



Sind eh alles Raubkopien, die die benutzen.


----------



## ZAM (14. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Sind eh alles Raubkopien, die die benutzen.



Wie bei den meisten Machinima ... aber ihr seid schon wieder bei Grundsatzdiskussionen angekommen.


----------



## floppydrive (14. Februar 2013)

Ob das nun Raubkopien sind ist ja erstmal Wurst es geht ja erstmal darum das es einfach übertrieben ist. Schon alleine sich eine Studio Mikrofon zu kaufen und dann passiert die Aufnahme in einem normalen Raum und wird vielleicht nicht abmischt etc wo ist das bitte der Sinn dahinter?

Das die Leute Adobe Produkte nutzen ist dazu noch sinnfreier und keiner kann mir erzählen das er für sein Lets Play After Effects braucht für die tollen Effekte, da ist einfach nur Bullshit und Overlays etc lassen sich auch anderweitig gut einbinden.

Die ganze Lets Play Szene auf Youtube sieht sich selber viel zu professionell an was sie einfach nicht sind, aber es gibt ja zum Glück noch andere Webseiten die da noch etwas besser sind.


----------



## Davatar (14. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt muss nur noch März werden.


----------



## Konov (14. Februar 2013)

100 Kondome für 7 Euro im Briefkasten gehabt


----------



## vollmi (14. Februar 2013)

Bungeeseil für 10 Euro im Briefkasten gehabt.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2013)

Dank Magogan einen rießengroßen Lachflasch 
Und eine fast fertige Dokumentation.


----------



## Wynn (14. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> 100 Kondome für 7 Euro im Briefkasten gehabt



jetzt kannste ja mit den anderen ne wasserbomben schlacht endlich machen ^^


----------



## vollmi (14. Februar 2013)

Endlich isses da




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG René


----------



## Wynn (14. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war eingentlich auf der liste für später geschoben aber da piper die lizenz verloren hat und die bücher nicht mehr gibt bis auf ein paar noch zugeschlagen


----------



## Davatar (14. Februar 2013)

Thihihi, hab grad festgestellt, dass ich in ner firmenübergreifenden Sharepoint-Lizenzliste als Owner eingetragen bin. Das wusst ich gar nicht 
Jetzt seh ich die Lizenzen verschiedener Firmen


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2013)

wrynn die bücher musste auf englisch lesen. die deutsche übersetzung ist manchmal... meh ^^


----------



## Wynn (14. Februar 2013)

problem ist teilweise zuviel eigenwörter bei bestimmten romanen da fehlt mir der context


----------



## Legendary (14. Februar 2013)

Mago ich hasse dich immer mehr und du tust wirklich rein GAR nichts um es besser zu machen!

Was ich neu hab? Ein Milkaherz zum Valentinstag aaaawwww.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Februar 2013)

Wyrnn!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ich mit angefangen.

Hab auch noch den ersten Kodex von den Eldar. ^^



Spoiler



sry für die größe des Bildes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. Februar 2013)

habe halt mit gotrek und felix angefangen und dann ins 4ok universum gestolpert 

finds schade das piper die lizenz verlor besonders wo black libray jetzt wie die anderen verlage die 12 monate gebundene fassung dann erst das taschenbuch rausbringt


----------



## Magogan (14. Februar 2013)

Die 320 Euro haben sich echt gelohnt, die Soundqualität ist deutlich besser, auch wenn ich sehr tief spreche ^^


----------



## Qreaa (14. Februar 2013)

Da werden sich deine ~4 viewer / Video aber freuen 

Schon schon seit 2 Wochen in meinem Besitz, aber dennoch neu:

Arctic Cooling Z1
Und das gute Stück gleich 2mal. Ist zwar etwas wackelig, was aber auch daran liegen könnte das nen 32" Tv nicht ganz die Zielgruppe der Halterung darstellt.


----------



## Wynn (14. Februar 2013)

nur alteingessessen dürfen über mago lästern kommentieren 

oder du zahlst eintritt


----------



## Reflox (14. Februar 2013)

Qreaa schrieb:


> Da werden sich deine ~4 viewer / Video aber freuen



Jetzt wird Mago schon vom Frischfleisch gedisst


----------



## zoizz (14. Februar 2013)

Hihihihaha ihr seids echt gemeint, aber lustich ^^ armer mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2013)

Neu: The Book of Unwritten Tale - Critter Chronicles, Droid Assault, Puddle


----------



## orkman (16. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die oberen beiden habe ich durch ... das 3te habe ich jetzt angefangen ... 
ausserdem noch das schicke teil hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (16. Februar 2013)

Vorm anstehenden Fruehjahrsputz haben wir nun unseren alten "viel Krach, wenig Kraft"-Staubsauger ausgemustert und uns dieses Biest angeschafft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Irgendwie schmerzt es schon so viel Geld fuer einen Staubsauger auszugeben - aber das Teil spielt auch wirklich in einer ganz anderen Klasse als das, was wir vorher hatten. Und die Probleme mit dem Kaufen von Staubsaugerbeuteln fallen auch weg. Und man bekommt 5 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Februar 2013)

Das Ding sieht aus wie der, den wir vor kurzem im Norma gekauft haben.


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Februar 2013)

dyson ball, oder?


----------



## orkman (16. Februar 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Irgendwie schmerzt es schon so viel Geld fuer einen Staubsauger auszugeben - aber das Teil spielt auch wirklich in einer ganz anderen Klasse als das, was wir vorher hatten. Und die Probleme mit dem Kaufen von Staubsaugerbeuteln fallen auch weg. Und man bekommt 5 Jahre Garantie.



hahaha wir haben auch einen dyson und wir alle finden dass das teil schrott ist ... wir benutzen alle nen staubsauger den mein vater einmal gratis von einer firma bekam bei einer bestellung  fazit: wir finden dass der billig schrott staubsauger besser als dyson ist


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. Februar 2013)

*Wochenrückblick*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ etliche Legosets vom Gebrauchtmarkt
+ Bullet for my Valentine - Temper Temper DE


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. Februar 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Vorm anstehenden Fruehjahrsputz haben wir nun unseren alten "viel Krach, wenig Kraft"-Staubsauger ausgemustert und uns dieses Biest angeschafft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist eine Anschaffung fürs Leben. Bin selbst nach 3 Jahren Nutzung noch immer begeistert.


----------



## Magogan (17. Februar 2013)

Übertreibst du das mit dem Lego nicht vielleicht ein kleines bisschen? ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Übertreibst du das mit dem Lego nicht vielleicht ein kleines bisschen? ^^



Sagt der mit dem 200 Tacken Mikrofon fürs Lets Play, das c.a. 5 Leute gucken... gg gg gg gg


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Übertreibst du das mit dem Lego nicht vielleicht ein kleines bisschen? ^^


Total, aber wen juckt`s?


----------



## vollmi (17. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Übertreibst du das mit dem Lego nicht vielleicht ein kleines bisschen? ^^



Mit Lego und Fischertechnik kann man nicht übertreiben. Je mehr je besser.

mfG René


----------



## Magogan (17. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sagt der mit dem 200 Tacken Mikrofon fürs Lets Play, das c.a. 5 Leute gucken... gg gg gg gg


Das Mikro hat nur 189 gekostet ^^

Und es sind mehr als 5 Zuschauer ... ^^


----------



## Alux (17. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Übertreibst du das mit dem Lego nicht vielleicht ein kleines bisschen? ^^



Von Lego kann man nie genug haben außer man verliert das Kind in einem.

Neu hab ich die Erinnerung an ein verdammt geiles Konzert
Und gewisse Umstellungen


----------



## Davatar (18. Februar 2013)

Ein Yamaha CLP 430b




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2013)

Hätte auch gern ein Klavier, habe mich aber aus finanziellen Gründen und wegen dem Platz für ein Keyboard entscheiden.


----------



## Davatar (18. Februar 2013)

Ist ein E-Piano, gesamthaft wesentlich kleiner als ein Klavier und vor allem viel leichter. Wiegt nur 60 Kilo, also kann mans locker mal zu zweit tragen, wenn ich umziehn muss. Natürlich ist die Qualität nicht so toll wie bei nem richtigen Klavier, aber ehrlich gesagt merkt man das bei diesem Modell nur bei den ganz hohen und sehr tiefen Tönen.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2013)

Hab leider trotzdem keinen Platz ^^


----------



## Davatar (18. Februar 2013)

^^ Joa ich muss wohl bei mir auch was rausschmeissen oder auf den Dachboden bringen. Will das Teil in mein Zimmer stellen, aber Platz ist da auch Mangelware.
Achja, falls Du eines Tages doch noch ein richtiges Klavier willst, fragst Du am besten in nem Trödelladen oder ner Musikschule nach. Grad Musikschulen schaffen alle paar Jahre wieder mal neue Klaviere an und wollen dann die alten Klaviere kostengünstig loswerden. Ne Freundin von mir konnte so ein recht anständiges Klavier für 150-250 Euro (den genauen Preis weiss ich nimmer) kaufen. Nur den Transport musste sie selber organisieren. Sind dann halt gebrauchte Klaviere, aber neue sind eh viel zu teuer, find ich.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2013)

Das ist ein echt guter Tipp :O


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Vorm anstehenden Fruehjahrsputz haben wir nun unseren alten "viel Krach, wenig Kraft"-Staubsauger ausgemustert und uns dieses Biest angeschafft:
> 
> 
> Irgendwie schmerzt es schon so viel Geld fuer einen Staubsauger auszugeben - aber das Teil spielt auch wirklich in einer ganz anderen Klasse als das, was wir vorher hatten. Und die Probleme mit dem Kaufen von Staubsaugerbeuteln fallen auch weg. Und man bekommt 5 Jahre Garantie.



Wo gibts das? Wie heißt das? Wie teuer ist es? *g*


----------



## Xidish (18. Februar 2013)

@ ZAM



MasterXoX schrieb:


> dyson ball, oder?


Genau das ist der Staubsauger.

Infos dazu gibt es z.B. hier (Dysondotde)
Da stehen auch Preise für die beiden Modelle dabei (liegen so bei bei 430&#8364



ps. was ich nun neu hab' ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (18. Februar 2013)

Ist ein Dyson DC39 in so einem Pack mit massig Zubehoer. War deutlich reduziert - hat aber immer noch £240 gekostet. Und ich bin bisher wirklich zufrieden damit - funzt auf jeden Fall deutlich besser als der vorherige Sauger und kommt vor allem deutlich besser mit Haaren auf Auslegware klar als der vorherige (wo die Haare dann letztlich irgendwie an der Buerste hingen und man alle 10s abzupfen musste).


----------



## Alux (18. Februar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ein Yamaha CLP 430b



Kaum ne neue Arbeitsstelle gibts erstmal einen dicken Einkauf


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Zipper


----------



## Reflox (18. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Den Zipper



Wir wissen alle dass du auf Asiaten stehst Flo.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Februar 2013)

Ähm... ich bin Asiate ?


----------



## Legendary (18. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ähm... ich bin ein Lappen ?



fix´d.


Neu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



16GB Version, dann hab ich endlich 32GB Mucke im Auto, ich hoffe das reicht erstmal wieder.


----------



## schneemaus (18. Februar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ein Yamaha CLP 430b



Wie ich dich beneide *_* Platztechnisch würd ich dafür schon irgendwie was hinkriegen, aber kostenmäßig... Was hast du denn bezahlt? Mir würde ja ein E-Piano schon reichen, so mit Hammermechanik und Pedalen... *seufz*


----------



## Wynn (18. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

für 6,21 €


----------



## MasterXoX (18. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du Torchlight kaufst dann musst du dir unbedingt diesen Titel angucken:
*Path of Exile*
Ich suchte das momentan


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2013)

Was hab ich neues? Jemanden für TL2 Multiplayer


----------



## Aun (18. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Was hab ich neues? Jemanden für TL2 Multiplayer



ihr seid solche penetrierer ^^ ich werd glaub nie mit euch zusammenspielen ^^


----------



## Davatar (19. Februar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Kaum ne neue Arbeitsstelle gibts erstmal einen dicken Einkauf


Türlich. Hab vor etwa 6 Jahren aufgehört, Klavier zu spielen und habs bis heute wöchentlich bereut. Jetzt siehts so aus, als hätt ich endlich wieder Zeit dafür, also nutz ich die auch 



schneemaus schrieb:


> Wie ich dich beneide *_* Platztechnisch würd ich dafür schon irgendwie was hinkriegen, aber kostenmäßig... Was hast du denn bezahlt? Mir würde ja ein E-Piano schon reichen, so mit Hammermechanik und Pedalen... *seufz*


Das waren 1700 € inklusive Lieferung und 2 Jahre Garantie. Je nachdem wo mans kauft gehts wohl auch günstiger oder teurer. Ist schon ne Investition, aber son Teil soll 10-15 Jahre locker halten ohne dass was kaputt geht und wenn man nicht allzu oft umzieht solls sogar 20-25 Jahre halten. 

Edit: Und wenigstens muss man sowas nicht ständig stimmen lassen


----------



## Trollmops (19. Februar 2013)

gerade ein paar zeichenutensilien und skyrim erworben 

ich hoffe mein rechner und das spiel erfüllen meine erwartungen


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

Im Aufregerthread ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass du was von isometrischem Zeichne erzählt hast. Wie wäre es, wenn du dein Vorhaben hier irgendwo teilst. 
Ich bin irgendwie neugierig geworden ^^


----------



## ZAM (19. Februar 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich war mal so frei mir das Bild zu leihen


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (20. Februar 2013)

juchuh, endlich neues Futter für mein Musikstudio  :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ein Installationsmarathon  , aber fast die kompletten 110GB lohnen sich für mich 

so, dann ab morgen mal alles querchecken und hoffentlich auch schon neuen Track zusammenbasteln


----------



## Xidish (20. Februar 2013)

Wie können denn 27 Instrumente & Effekte 110Gb ausmachen?
Ist da ein Sound ca 4GB groß? 

dennoch graz & viel Spaß beim produzieren

*edit:*
Hab's gelesen - es sind 27 Programme in einem Paket.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)

Die kleinsten, die ich habe sind jeweils 50MB pro Sound


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Februar 2013)

Ich bin so ein Genie!
Gammelige Yu-Gi-Oh Karten von vor 5 Jahren als ich 14 war die ich noch in einer Kiste rumliegen hatte ( wert vielleicht 50 euro) gegen eine vermalte und verklebte tau armee getauscht (neupreis 300 euro ca' wiederverkaufspreis um die 120 euro) diese gegen eine unbehandelte space wolves armee getauscht (neupreis ca 340 und wiederverkaufspreis um die 300 )

Jetzt freu ich mich, auch wenn ich total high bin von ner Dose Grundierspray, weils mir zu kalt war das fenster zu öffnen.


----------



## vollmi (21. Februar 2013)

Meine Fresse. 5 Bluerays. Fehlt nur noch n verregnetes Wochenende.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (21. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Wie können denn 27 Instrumente & Effekte 110Gb ausmachen?
> Ist da ein Sound ca 4GB groß?
> 
> dennoch graz & viel Spaß beim produzieren



Danke Dir!

den Spaß hab ich jetzt allein schon beim Presets-hören 
bin echt gespannt ob ich überhaupt noch großartig meine Hardwaresynthesizer einsetzen werde, so ge!l ist das hier gebotene

und mit der gigantischen Größe:
also normale Synthes-Varianten sind natürlich immer noch im MB-Bereich, aber wenn ich mir das _New York Concert Piano_ reinziehe, dann hat sich für mich die Frage erledigt, ob ich mir nen echtes Klavier zulege -> die 3GB Sample klingen fantastisch
und die _Abbey Road 60s Drums_ hätten meiner Frau sehr gefallen (mochte die Beatles) und die schlagen mit 6,7GB zu 

naja, bei ner 3TB-Platte merkt man da noch nicht viel, aber endlich kann ich auch so viele Versuche abspeichern ohne an Festplattenplatz zu denken, trotz der 110GB die da gestern drauflkamen 

jetzt ist mein Musik-Studio KOMPLETE 

@vollmi:
dann mal viel Spaß (aber knapp 10 Stunden gehen schnell vorbei ^^) 
in wieviel Etappen willst gucken?


----------



## EspCap (21. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. Februar 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich bin so ein Genie!
> Gammelige Yu-Gi-Oh Karten von vor 5 Jahren als ich 14 war die ich noch in einer Kiste rumliegen hatte ( wert vielleicht 50 euro) gegen eine vermalte und verklebte tau armee getauscht (neupreis 300 euro ca' wiederverkaufspreis um die 120 euro) diese gegen eine unbehandelte space wolves armee getauscht (neupreis ca 340 und wiederverkaufspreis um die 300 )
> 
> Jetzt freu ich mich, auch wenn ich total high bin von ner Dose Grundierspray, weils mir zu kalt war das fenster zu öffnen.



also die leute will ich sehen, die sowas machen. aber dickes gz. dann können wir ja mal space wuff vs space wuff spielen und mal schaun wer mehr nerven hat harhar

ich hab mir vorhin ne neue festpladde gekauft


----------



## EspCap (21. Februar 2013)

Mein Series 3 gibt langsam aber sicher den Geist auf. Also jetzt dieses Ding. Mal schauen ob die Reinigungsstation hier länger als ein paar Wochen hält 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (22. Februar 2013)

Grad angekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Uuuuuuuund:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (22. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Grad angekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie ge!l ist daß denn? 

aber mein 2ter Gedanke bei sowas ist immer: man kann auch mit Sch....e Geld verdienen, aber wieso haben die anderen die Idee vor mir
Erklärung: 
mein Kollege aus der anschliessenden Schicht kritzelt immer auf unserer Schreibtischunterlage rum, wenn er mit seiner Mutter telefoniert -> hab ihm dafür jetzt ein Blöckchen geschenkt (Werbedings aus der Apo)


----------



## heinzelmännchen (22. Februar 2013)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> mein Kollege aus der anschliessenden Schicht kritzelt immer auf unserer Schreibtischunterlage rum, wenn er mit seiner Mutter telefoniert -> hab ihm dafür jetzt ein Blöckchen geschenkt (Werbedings aus der Apo)



da gibt es interessante psychologische Untersuchungen, die herausgefunden haben, dass man aus solchem Gekritzel evtl. ein paar Rückschlüsse auf die Person machen kann. Je nachdem, was man kritzelt (Blumen, geometrische Formen, nur "Gekritzel"). Also, falls der Block voll ist, kannst du ihn "auswerten"


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Ich hab auch nen Bericht darüber gelesen. Da sind zum Teil richtig colle und itzige Erkenntnisse dabei


----------



## ZAM (22. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (22. Februar 2013)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> da gibt es interessante psychologische Untersuchungen, die herausgefunden haben, dass man aus solchem Gekritzel evtl. ein paar Rückschlüsse auf die Person machen kann. Je nachdem, was man kritzelt (Blumen, geometrische Formen, nur "Gekritzel"). Also, falls der Block voll ist, kannst du ihn "auswerten"



den brauch ich nicht auswerten, den kennt die ganze Firma (sogar schichtübergreifend) aber eher im lächerlichen als im positiven Sinn 

@ZAM
dat is ja passend für nen Jäger & Sammler wie Dich


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Vertrag seit Donnerstag. (Muss man anmerken  )

EDIT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie immer Top SoundTrack's <3


----------



## eMJay (26. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Morgen ist es soweit.


----------



## Legendary (26. Februar 2013)

5-Türer und Rot...   

Ansonsten ist der neue Leon ne geile Karre.


----------



## eMJay (26. Februar 2013)

3 Türer gibt es noch nicht. 
Mit Frau und Kind braucht man 5 Türen. 
Rot weil es ein Vorführwagen ist. Da ich ihn recht schnell brauche, da unser altes Auto, nach dem unser Sohn nun da ist, doch zuklein ist.
Sonst hat man 12-16 Wochen Lieferzeit und das nur wegen der Farbe? Ich finde es nicht wirklich schlimm da gibt es andere Farben.


----------



## Legendary (26. Februar 2013)

Achso 3-T gibts noch gar nicht?! Aber wäre in deinem Fall ja hinfällig, ich finde 5-T grundsätzlich hässlich, auch bei "größeren" Autos wie Golf / Leon. Mags lieber sportlich mit schönen langen Türen. Hat zwar einige Nachteile aber die kann ich aufgrund der Optik verschmerzen. 

Hat das Modell eigentlich auch diese coole rote Beleuchtung in den Türen?


----------



## Konov (26. Februar 2013)

Sieht schick aus.

Rot ist die Farbe der Leidenschaft, also top 
Junge Männer die sich über die eigene Männlichkeit zu unsicher sind, fahren aber lieber Schwarz oder Blau, um ihre Männlichkeit zu unterstreichen.


----------



## Alux (26. Februar 2013)

Ich hab ein ominöses Paket, siehe gmst


----------



## Legendary (26. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Sieht schick aus.
> 
> Rot ist die Farbe der Leidenschaft, also top
> Junge Männer die sich über die eigene Männlichkeit zu unsicher sind, fahren aber lieber Schwarz oder Blau, um ihre Männlichkeit zu unterstreichen.


Du wirst mir von Posting zu Posting unsympathischer. 


Rot ist eine aggressive Farbe, Blau hingegen beruhigt. Kann man alles so oder so interpretieren...pass auf das ich dich nicht irgendwann mal von deinem Radl runterfahre.


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du wirst mir von Posting zu Posting unsympathischer.
> 
> 
> Rot ist eine aggressive Farbe, Blau hingegen beruhigt. Kann man alles so oder so interpretieren...pass auf das ich dich nicht irgendwann mal von deinem Radl runterfahre.


Du wirst mir von Posting zu Posting unsympathischer. 

Ich hab neu: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002MRROO4/


----------



## EspCap (26. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Rot ist eine aggressive Farbe, Blau hingegen beruhigt. Kann man alles so oder so interpretieren...pass auf das ich dich nicht irgendwann mal von deinem Radl runterfahre.



Weiß > All. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab ich leider nicht neu. Will ich aber :/


----------



## Alux (26. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Du wirst mir von Posting zu Posting unsympathischer.
> 
> Ich hab neu: http://www.amazon.de...uct/B002MRROO4/



Und dann wieder meckern das ein billiges und trotzdem qualitativ hochwertiges Headset brauchst weil nicht so viel Geld dafür hast


----------



## eMJay (26. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Achso 3-T gibts noch gar nicht?! Aber wäre in deinem Fall ja hinfällig, ich finde 5-T grundsätzlich hässlich, auch bei "größeren" Autos wie Golf / Leon. Mags lieber sportlich mit schönen langen Türen. Hat zwar einige Nachteile aber die kann ich aufgrund der Optik verschmerzen.
> 
> Hat das Modell eigentlich auch diese coole rote Beleuchtung in den Türen?



Der 3-Türer kommt demnächst. Wurde schon vorgestellt. 5 Türen sind halt praktischer vor allem wenn man eine etwas größere Familie hat und ständig einer irgendwo mitfahren will. Hatte schon mal einen 3 Türer das ständige ein und aussteigen nervt auf Dauer. Vor allem wenn es draußen kalt und nass ist.

Ja er hat auch diese Beleuchtung in den Türen. Hat jeder FR.


----------



## Legendary (26. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Du wirst mir von Posting zu Posting unsympathischer.



Sagst DU?! Haha made my day! 


On topic: Hab ein kühles Weißbier neben mir stehen von einer Brauerei im Nachbarort. Lecker!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Sagst DU?! Haha made my day!



Wenigstens rede ich nicht davon, dass ich gerne andere Leute umbringen würde ... Im Gegensatz zu dir ...


----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> On topic: Hab ein kühles Weißbier neben mir stehen von einer Brauerei im Nachbarort. Lecker!



Der Typ auf der Flasche sieht aus als hätte er neben Hefen und Weizen noch andere Pflänzchen konsumiert


----------



## Alux (26. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> [/size]
> Wenigstens rede ich nicht davon, dass ich gerne andere Leute umbringen würde ... Im Gegensatz zu dir ...



Sondern investierst viel Geld in deine Technik zu Let's Play aufnehmen und meckerst das alles so teuer ist...


Ich hab inzwischen noch was Neues, Bestätigung für meinen Antrag für Geld von der Stadt


----------



## Konov (26. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du wirst mir von Posting zu Posting unsympathischer.
> 
> 
> Rot ist eine aggressive Farbe, Blau hingegen beruhigt. Kann man alles so oder so interpretieren...pass auf das ich dich nicht irgendwann mal von deinem Radl runterfahre.



Beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit!

So wie du hier manchmal postest und die Leute anfährst, musst du dich darüber nicht wundern
Ich hab eigtl nix gegen dich... kenne dich ja auch nicht.

Aber deine Art und Weise zu posten ist manchmal dermaßen extrem, dass du von Glück reden kannst, dass dir der Banhammer noch net um die Ohren geflogen ist


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Sondern investierst viel Geld in deine Technik zu Let's Play aufnehmen und meckerst das alles so teuer ist...


Ich tue das alles nur für meine 2 Zuschauer!

*Konov zustimm*


----------



## Legendary (26. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit!
> 
> So wie du hier manchmal postest und die Leute anfährst, musst du dich darüber nicht wundern
> Ich hab eigtl nix gegen dich... kenne dich ja auch nicht.
> ...



Danke für die Blumen!


Nein im Ernst, ich fühl mich wirklich geschmeichelt. Im wirklichen Leben bin ich ganz lieb, hab meinen besten Kumpel schon seit 24 Jahren, das heißt man kann mich auch fast ein viertel Jahrhundert lang ertragen.


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Nein im Ernst, ich fühl mich wirklich geschmeichelt. Im wirklichen Leben bin ich ganz lieb, hab meinen besten Kumpel schon seit 24 Jahren, das heißt man kann mich auch fast ein viertel Jahrhundert lang ertragen.



Ja, und Megan Fox ist meine Freundin.

Mal sehen, ob die Kopfhörer was taugen: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003YORJX0/


----------



## Manowar (26. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> [/size]
> Ja, und Megan Fox ist meine Freundin.



Nerv nicht rum.
Legendary ist nur ein Arschloch, weil er schlechte Musik hört.. 

Ich hab auch was neues.. ein "Ja" als Antwort. So scheisse bin ich dann wohl auch nicht


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

Ich höre zwar auch Rap, aber nicht Kollegah ^^

Ob man wirklich ein Arschloch wird, wenn man Kollegah hört, weiß ich nicht ^^ Interessante Theorie ^^


----------



## Legendary (26. Februar 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Nerv nicht rum.
> Legendary ist nur ein Arschloch, weil er schlechte Musik hört..
> 
> Ich hab auch was neues.. ein "Ja" als Antwort. So scheisse bin ich dann wohl auch nicht



Haha, wir verstehen uns einfach Mano.  Du hast einfach meinen Humor. 


Was ich neu hab: 2. Weißbier, jaja ich weiß aber das muss heute mal sein. :>


----------



## MasterXoX (26. Februar 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Nerv nicht rum.
> Legendary ist nur ein Arschloch, weil er schlechte Musik hört..
> 
> Ich hab auch was neues.. ein "Ja" als Antwort. So scheisse bin ich dann wohl auch nicht



Sag bloß du hast dich verlobt. Wer tut denn sowas heutzutage noch?


----------



## Manowar (26. Februar 2013)

Ich 
Außerdem muss sie ja auch irgendwie in die USA kommen..


----------



## ZAM (27. Februar 2013)

Grad vorbestellt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (27. Februar 2013)

hoffentlich kommt es diesmal via dhl


----------



## ZAM (27. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> hoffentlich kommt es diesmal via dhl



Kommt es, sonst hätte ich die Bestellung nicht durchgeführt. Hermes ist als Lieferant ein für alle mal gestorben.


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

Apropos DHL: Die haben ja diese Amazon Prime Lieferung bei DHL. Kann es sein, dass Amazon Pakete nicht mit Amazon Prime verschickt, sondern nur mit dem Standard-Versand, wenn die Zustellung zusätzliche Tage in Anspruch nehmen kann?


----------



## EspCap (27. Februar 2013)

Wenn die Bestellung "[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]zusätzliche Tage in Anspruch nehmen kann" ist es ja kein Prime mehr. Sollte eigentlich nicht passieren, kann aber schon mal sein, dass Prime doch nicht klappt.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Prime ist aber nicht auf DHL festgelegt, ich hab das auch schon von UPS, GLS und Hermes (ja, wirklich) bekommen. Overnight (als vor 12 Uhr) war bisher allerdings immer DHL. [/font]


----------



## vollmi (27. Februar 2013)

Der Bote vom bösen sklavenschindenden Amazon war da




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht sehr interessant aus 

mfG René


----------



## Alux (27. Februar 2013)

Meine Fachbereichsarbeit in gebundener Version


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wenn die Bestellung "[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]zusätzliche Tage in Anspruch nehmen kann" ist es ja kein Prime mehr. Sollte eigentlich nicht passieren, kann aber schon mal sein, dass Prime doch nicht klappt.[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Prime ist aber nicht auf DHL festgelegt, ich hab das auch schon von UPS, GLS und Hermes (ja, wirklich) bekommen. Overnight (als vor 12 Uhr) war bisher allerdings immer DHL. [/font]


Ja, aber wenn ich am Montag bestelle und die am Dienstag das Paket verschicken, dann will ich auch, dass es am Mittwoch ankommt und nicht erst am Donnerstag. Schließlich zahle ich ja Geld dafür Oo


----------



## Ol@f (27. Februar 2013)

Teemeister



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

Boah jetzt einen Tee trinken ... 

Wann hab ich das letzte Mal Tee getrunken?


----------



## Wynn (27. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (27. Februar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Meine Fachbereichsarbeit in gebundener Version



Objektorientierte Programmierung?


----------



## Reflox (27. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (27. Februar 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Objektorientierte Programmierung?



The Beatles' Yellow Submarine - Ein experimenteller Tauchgang in die Welt des Trickfilms


----------



## H2OTest (27. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



100 tacken?


----------



## Königmarcus (27. Februar 2013)

skyrim pc *-*


----------



## Reflox (27. Februar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> 100 tacken?



Ich brauch keine Jacke im Winter. Ich habe nur den Pulli an da ich eigentlich nie friere. Da kann ich mir auch mal nen teuren Pulli leisten


----------



## EspCap (28. Februar 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Der Bote vom bösen sklavenschindenden Amazon war da
> Sieht sehr interessant aus




Ich habe offiziell keinen blassen Schimmer worum es in diesem Buch gehen könnte. 
(Irgendwas mit Informatik, *hust*)


----------



## vollmi (28. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> [/size]
> 
> Ich habe offiziell keinen blassen Schimmer worum es in diesem Buch gehen könnte.
> (Irgendwas mit Informatik, *hust*)



Soll mir als alter unflexibler SPS Programmer die Objektorientierte Programmierung näher bringen.
Scheint seine Vorteile zu haben, drum wollte ich es mir mal antun.

mfG René


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Februar 2013)

Falls mal Fragen sind zum Thema OOP: Vielleicht kann ich helfen?


----------



## vollmi (28. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Falls mal Fragen sind zum Thema OOP: Vielleicht kann ich helfen?



Ich bin sicher die Fragen werden auftauchen 
Danke


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Februar 2013)

Was habe ich neues? Einen abgegebenen Praktikumsbericht, der größer (Wörter gezählt) ist als ganz viele Bachelor-Thesen meiner Kommilitonen.


----------



## Davatar (28. Februar 2013)

Meinen letzten Arbeitstag.


----------



## Wynn (28. Februar 2013)

60 min zahnarzt da muss man sich belohnen

Indianer Jones die alten Filme als Roman Mängel exemplar 1,99€
Freundschaftplus dvd 
3 für 10 aktion bluray 
Im tiefen tal der superbabes
lieferung mit hindernissen
largo winch


----------



## Alux (28. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (28. Februar 2013)

Also war das unbekannte Paket ein gewonnenes Gewinnspiel? Na dann sauberes GZ mit den fetten Teilen.


----------



## Alux (28. Februar 2013)

Merci   Wobei sie schon wenigstens was beipacken hätten können. Oder zumindest ne Email schicken nachdem feststand das ich was gewonnen hab.


----------



## Knallfix (28. Februar 2013)

Nachdem ich nun schon seit Jahren ein neues Gehäuse kaufen will und immer verschiebe nun endlich gekauft
Diese Ruhe im Vergleich zur alten Dröhnbox, herrlich.
Auch sonst sehr feines Teil.
anidées AI-6




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn man die Kiste schon mal zerlegt und mit der aktuellen "Never settle reloaded" Aktion lohnt es sich imo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das beste, eingeschaltet und alles läuft \o/
Mach das ja nicht mehr so oft wie früher


----------



## LarsW (1. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß gar nicht,was da alle dran zu meckern haben.Macht doch Laune,das Game.


----------



## Rifter (1. März 2013)

Gestern Vorbestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fand den Sound in den Trailern so gail weshalb ich mir die Survival Edition für lumpige 20 € mehr gegönnt hab. 

Ich freu mich rießig auf dieses Game... Gestern überkam es mich dann einfach, ich weiß auch nicht warum?! Es war mein erstes Game... und die Lara schaut besser aus als je zu vor


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. März 2013)

Rifter schrieb:


> ... und die Lara schaut besser aus als je zu vor


Ist ja auch kein Wunder, die ist da ja noch jung. Im Alter blättert halt der Lack.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



= Pleite


----------



## painschkes (1. März 2013)

_Aber gute Wahl, viel Spaß ;-)_


----------



## Legendary (1. März 2013)

Das bissl Zeug und schon Pleite? 

Poor man!


----------



## ZAM (1. März 2013)

ivenalot schrieb:


> Warum haben hat buffed.de die Foren Leiste von unten rechts nach unten links geschoben



? Forenleiste ? Wo, was, wie? Details bitte - dann aber im richtigen Thread und richtigen Unter-Forum. :-)


@Topic



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. März 2013)

_Gute Wahl, Meister. ;-)_


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. März 2013)

Besagte 1500p Space Wolves Armee + 50 Euro gegen 4500p Tyraniden getauscht.<3


----------



## schneemaus (3. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ganze natürlich 8mal <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Uuuuund




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Heut Nachmittag erstmal austesten gehen <3


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. März 2013)

Ausnahmsweise mal ein Stockimage:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwas über 80qm Parador Trendtime 2 in Walnuss.


----------



## SkoII (4. März 2013)

Der Boden sieht sehr schön aus. Hätte ich auch gerne.

Ich habe btw das hier neu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (4. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

The Crow Blu Ray

Der Film ist einfach zeitlos und seit den frühen Neunzigern einer meiner Alltime-Favourites! Hab auf meinem Nerd-PC-Schreibtisch auch nicht umsonst eine Actionfigur von Eric Draven stehen.^^ Wer ihn noch nicht gesehen hat: anschauen. Auch wenn manche über die Blu Ray-Bearbeitung schimpfen, ich war froh ihn bei MM vorzufinden und das für unter 10€. Endlich ist er mein und ich schaue ihn wieder... und wieder... und wieder...


----------



## EspCap (4. März 2013)

3200 Microsoft-Punkte und sämtliche ME3-DLCs. Besser als Far Cry 3 zu kaufen, zeitverschwendungstechnisch.


----------



## Aun (4. März 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> 3200 Microsoft-Punkte und sämtliche ME3-DLCs. Besser als Far Cry 3 zu kaufen, zeitverschwendungstechnisch.



gratz. jetzt kannste die epische story daddeln. wirklich alle dlc? also 1+2+3?


----------



## EspCap (4. März 2013)

Alle Singleplayerrelevanten eben, also Omega & Leviathan (+ Waffen und Skinpacks). 
Citadel kommt ja erst am 5.


----------



## Wynn (4. März 2013)

nur mass effect 3 die drei story dlcs 

oha nur 2 dlcs ?

das ist ja teuer


----------



## EspCap (4. März 2013)

Ja, schon ein bisschen. Bei ME2 hab ich damals auch alle verfügbaren DLCs gekauft und ungefähr noch mal so viel dafür gezahlt wie für das Hauptspiel


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für lau von meinem Onkel, aw shieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Wynn (4. März 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, schon ein bisschen. Bei ME2 hab ich damals auch alle verfügbaren DLCs gekauft und ungefähr noch mal so viel dafür gezahlt wie für das Hauptspiel



da lob ich mir steam 

Gestern auf Civ5 Gold geupdatet und habe jetzt addon+alle dlcs für 2,50 €


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2013)

Auch Gods & Kings? Das wäre das erste mal, dass es dabei ist.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. März 2013)

Grade Kaufvertrag unterschrieben. Steht am Wochenende bei mir. <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (4. März 2013)

Ah schick. Leon hm? 2-türer, feinfein.


----------



## Ogil (4. März 2013)

Wie leicht an den Hintertueren zu erkennen, handelt es sich hier um keinen Zweituerer


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

160€ ohne einbau -.- 
das ätzt schon aber brauch sie halt


----------



## Alux (4. März 2013)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eben den Plot durchgelesen, hört sich sehr gut an muss ich mir mal holen.


----------



## zoizz (4. März 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wie leicht an den Hintertueren zu erkennen, handelt es sich hier um keinen Zweituerer



nein - verdammt -.-


----------



## Manowar (5. März 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für 160€ ne neue? O_O
Bau sie einfach selbst ein..ist kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## eMJay (5. März 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Grade Kaufvertrag unterschrieben. Steht am Wochenende bei mir. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn schon dann den Neuen der alte ist mMn scheiße.




Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je nach alter des Autos kann man auch eine vom Schrottplatz holen für ca. 50-70 Euro. So hab ich es bei meinem alten Focus gemacht.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (5. März 2013)

160€ für eine Neue ist doch ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eeeendliiiich


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. März 2013)

> Wenn schon dann den Neuen der alte ist mMn scheiße.



Besser als nen alten Corsa oder P206. Für 5.9 bin ich mit nem alten Leon ganz zufrieden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und n neuer Router. yay.


----------



## EspCap (5. März 2013)

Wird ja überall höchst gelobt. Bin gespannt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Und noch neue Schuhe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## odinxd (6. März 2013)

Von Amazon:

[attachment=13162:tttwiiu.png]



Und bei Ebay ersteigert 

[attachment=13163:51YhhSABOwL.jpg]


----------



## schneemaus (6. März 2013)

Smash Bros Brawl ist toll, hab ich auch ^^

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die CE, weil die fünf Euro günstiger war als die normale Version 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (6. März 2013)

grey matter! geilo, sehr guter kauf!

ich hab nue tabletten gegen kopfschmerzen


----------



## schneemaus (6. März 2013)

Joah, ich verfolge das LP von Trashtazmani dazu und ich hab die ganze Zeit schon überlegt, aber jetzt hab ich mich definitiv dafür entschieden, weil ich Point&Click-Adventures sowieso sehr gern mag und die anfängliche Story, was ich bis jetzt so mitbekommen hab, mich einfach total mitreißt.


----------



## painschkes (6. März 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Joah, ich verfolge das LP von Trashtazmani



_Tolle LP'erin - ich mag die Stimme :-)_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit zugang zur alpha, beta und dem vollen Spiel


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

Wie jeder, der es kauft


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2013)

Klugscheißer 

Hätte ja auch die Alpha Lite haben können.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. März 2013)

Ikea 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (6. März 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ikea
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boah baust du Gartenhütte??? Begehbaren Kleiderschrank ??? ^^


 Samsung Galaxy S3    




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Ich entschuldige mich für das Große Bild    nur grad kein bock kleineres zu suchen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (6. März 2013)

Teelichter dabei?

Ich habe seit heute eine Temperaturanzeige, wo der Zeiger im komplett roten Bereich anschlägt. Problem dabei - der Motor ist kalt. Hab dann 3h auf den ADAC gewartet. Hätte die Karre erst erschießen und danach anzünden können.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. März 2013)

Haha, damit habe ich nicht gerechnet.

Nein, ich baue keine Gartenhütte, das ist alles für meine erste Wohnung. Die Teelichter sind auch nicht für mich sondern für meine Mutter. Das wird dann alles separat abgerechnet


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2013)

ALRIGHT LETS DO DIS 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exill (8. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ALRIGHT LETS DO DIS
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sag mir bitte das du weißt wie man Kühlerpaste richtig aufträgt .


----------



## Wynn (8. März 2013)

warum steht auf der paste kein bluten ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2013)

Die ganze Spritze einfach druff ? 

Ne Spaß, is zwar lange lange her, dass ich das gemacht habe, aber so schwer isses nun nicht. Nen kleinen Klacks auf die CPU auftragen, mit ner Kreditkarte o.Ä. verteilen, Lüfter draufsetzen, leicht andrücken, diesen verschrauben, fertig.

@Wrynn das habe ich mich auch gefragt


----------



## exill (8. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die ganze Spritze einfach druff ?
> 
> Ne Spaß, is zwar lange lange her, dass ich das gemacht habe, aber so schwer isses nun nicht. Nen kleinen Klacks auf die CPU auftragen, mit ner Kreditkarte o.Ä. verteilen, Lüfter draufsetzen, leicht andrücken, diesen verschrauben, fertig.
> 
> @Wrynn das habe ich mich auch gefragt



Nein. HALT STOP . Ernsthaft:
ein winzig kleinen Tropfen in die Mitte der CPU und einfach Kühler anmontieren und gleichmäßig festschrauben. Bitte keine Kreditkarte benutzen, das gibt Bläßchen .


----------



## Konov (8. März 2013)

verteilen ist aber grundsätzlich nicht verkehrt.


----------



## exill (8. März 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> verteilen ist aber grundsätzlich nicht verkehrt.



Die beste Methode ist wiegesagt Tropfen drauf, CPU Heatsink draufsetzen und dann gleichmäßig festschrauben.
Auf YT sollten dazu etliche Tutorials zu finden sein. Verteilen ist unsinn weil dadurch Luftblasen entstehen können, und man es sowieso nicht braucht da die Komplette Paste sowieso wunderbar vom Druck des Heatsinks über die komplette CPU verteilt wird, und das dann auch Blasenfrei .
Edit: Auch sollte man nicht die unterseite der CPU oder die Oberseite anfassen. Lediglich an den Rändern anpacken.


----------



## DexDrive (8. März 2013)

Grad per Post angekommen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2013)

exill schrieb:


> Edit: Auch sollte man nicht die unterseite der CPU oder die Oberseite anfassen. Lediglich an den Rändern anpacken.



Ach ich wollte sie mitwaschen...

Meinste wirklich nicht verteilen ? 

Btw ich sehe grad, auf dem Kühler sind schon 3 Streifen Paste drauf... wenn das wirklich die Paste ist...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exill (8. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ach ich wollte sie mitwaschen...
> 
> Meinste wirklich nicht verteilen ?



Ernsthaft. Habe letztens erst ne CPU und an nem anderen PC CPU Kühler gewechselt, und was war? Bei dem einem wurde verteilt von Hand, und bei dem anderen hat das die CPU Heatsink gemacht.
Beim einen waren Blasen in der Paste und über den Rand der CPU hinaus Paste, und bei der Heatsink Methode einwandfreie Verteilung schön glatt.

Edit: Hihi...boxed Kühler? Der ist schon laut ne?  Zumindest für so audophile Leute wie mich . Ja, das ist die Paste. In dem Fall einfach drauf klatschen .


----------



## Konov (8. März 2013)

exill schrieb:


> Die beste Methode ist wiegesagt Tropfen drauf, CPU Heatsink draufsetzen und dann gleichmäßig festschrauben.



... was dann nichts anderes als *leichtes verteilen* ist. ^^

Du streichst dir ja auch kein Brot mit marmelade und klatscht nur einen klecks in die mitte.
Natürlich können luftblasen entstehen aber wenn man es vorsichtig macht, haste keine

Kein mensch spricht von wildem herumwischen ^^


----------



## painschkes (8. März 2013)

_Wenn du den Boxed-Kühler nutzt, brauchst du keine Paste._


----------



## Ol@f (8. März 2013)

Brauchst es generell nicht zu verteilen, beim anmontieren verteilt sich das schon ausreichend. Die (0815-)Paste soll halt im Wesentlichen statt Luft Paste als Wärmeleiter zwischen den Metallplatten nutzen, wobei generell Metall zu Metall besser ist (, was aber nicht 100% möglich ist). Deshalb verteilt der Anpressdruck das in die kleinen feinen Unebenheiten schon ganz gut automatisch.


----------



## MasterXoX (8. März 2013)

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass ich mir nie was gönn, wenn ich hier lese ^^


----------



## Alux (8. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ die Märzausgabe von National Geographic


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2013)

Wo wir gerade schon dabei sind:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Geht aber wieder zurück. Wie man auf 1000 Seiten so wenig hilfreiches schreiben kann ist mir schleierhaft


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. März 2013)

Ich habe eben einen oder mehrere Kommentare gelöscht.

1.: Beiträge die offensichtlich der reinen Provokation der Gesprächsteilnehmer dienen, also beispielsweise bewusst ein Thema nieder machen sollen, sowie bewusst ausschließlich Offtopic darstellen sind nicht gestattet. Kritik ist erwünscht, jedoch in einem angemessenen Umgangston. Bleibt beim Thema! 

2.: Achtet bitte auf Euren Umgangston. Verbale Entgleisungen, reines Rumgenöle oder Profilierungsposts werden hier vergeblich gepostet, weil wir diese löschen - auch wenn es manche nicht so sehen wollen, die haben nichts mit  Kritik zu tun. Kritik wird immer sachlich (aus-)formuliert.

3.: Beleidigungen, Abfälligkeiten und persönliche Angriffe anderer Mitgliedern, Außenstehenden, Unternehmen oder sonstigen Dritten ist untersagt. Dies widerspricht unserer [netiquette], sowie den [regeln] und jeglicher vernünftiger Umgangsform.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis


----------



## Ogil (8. März 2013)

Nachdem ich seit Beginn des Jahres einen neuen "kleinen" Laptop suchte und von den Horden an Ultrabooks eher enttaeuscht war (glaenzende Screens, grottige Tastaturen) hab ich mir ein Lenovo E330 mit Intel i3 bestellt:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Von der Groesse her wie ein Ultrabook (13") aber schon ein Stueck dicker und schwerer - dafuer hat man ein mattes Display und eine anstaendige Tastatur mit der man auch wirklich arbeiten kann...


----------



## Legendary (8. März 2013)

exill schrieb:


> Die beste Methode ist wiegesagt Tropfen drauf, CPU Heatsink draufsetzen und dann gleichmäßig festschrauben.


Ich habe schon immer die Kühlpaste ordentlich fein mit einer Karte o.ä. verteilt und hatte bisher immer perfekte Kühlergebnisse, darum werde ich das für immer und ewig so behalten. Habe auch schon des öfteren Heatsinks abgenommen und noch keine wirkliche Blasenbildung feststellen können.


VIEL schlimmer ist es, wenn Leute so richtig Paste draufknallen, dass dann schon die Kontakte neben der Die gebrückt werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (8. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das da die feder überhaupt noch zugeht O,o


----------



## orkman (9. März 2013)

ne sk gaming kappe und ein dickes buch


----------



## EspCap (10. März 2013)

Neue, pasende Aufsätze für meine InEars. 
Nachdem ich seit Monaten sukzessiv immer schlechter passende hatte, weil immer wieder welche verloren gehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ein neues Hemd, aber hauptsächlich die Aufsätze.


----------



## schneemaus (10. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die sind nicht neu, aber ich hab gestern endlich die Räder und die Toestops drauf gemacht, außerdem hab ich neue Kugellager und die Schnürsenkel sind neu


----------



## MasterXoX (10. März 2013)

Wo willst du damit denn rumrollern?


----------



## Konov (10. März 2013)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wo willst du damit denn rumrollern?



Sie macht Roller Derby (Vollkontaktsport)


----------



## schneemaus (10. März 2013)

Danke Konov und MasterXoX, da dürftest du deine Antwort haben  Auf dem Track roll ich damit natürlich rum ^^


----------



## Wynn (10. März 2013)

ich mach mir nur sorgen das es unserer schneemaus mal so geht wie der dame hier 

weil wie konov sagte "vollkontakt" ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (10. März 2013)

Pff... Also auf die Nase fallen ist schon sehr unwahrscheinlich. Und nen Skate in die Nase kriegen auch, weil man ja grundsätzlich das Gesicht schützt, falls man im Pack fällt. Außerdem bezweifle ich, dass ich jemals so hübsch und so blond sein werde wie die Dame auf dem Foto


----------



## EspCap (10. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kommilitonen sind schuld. Als hätte ich nicht schon genug Serien, die ich mal schauen wollte


----------



## pampam (10. März 2013)

Suzuki GSR600

keine Sorge, das Windschild komm weg


----------



## Konov (10. März 2013)

pampam schrieb:


> Suzuki GSR600
> 
> keine Sorge, das Windschild komm weg



nice


----------



## LarsW (11. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





uuuuuuund:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (11. März 2013)

Wasndas? HDMI Wireles Grafikkarte?

mfG René


----------



## LarsW (11. März 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wasndas? HDMI Wireles Grafikkarte?
> 
> mfG René



Man klicke auf die Fotos.


----------



## bkeleanor (11. März 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Man klicke auf die Fotos.



Sowas macht doch kein Mensch :-)


----------



## win3ermute (11. März 2013)

Einen Mod-Posten in einem großen Filmforum


----------



## Legendary (11. März 2013)

Endlich! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (11. März 2013)

Die zusammen Fassung der letzten Tage:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Für 21 Euro  Mehr ist es nicht wert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon bei 88% das Spiel ist mal wieder echt gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit ich den Maxi-Cosi nicht jedes mal mit Gurten festmachen muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neue Mikrowelle. Die alte hat irgendwie ein hau....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neuen Einbauherd. Der alte war schon 27 Jahre alt...


----------



## orkman (12. März 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh . hate yo ... meine kommt erst am mittwoch


----------



## vollmi (12. März 2013)

Der Sommer kann kommen. Und das ich auch etwas Feuer geben kann hats das geschneit. Die Preise sind erstaundlich günstig.
Allerdings ohne Agregate wie Lima und Klima.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (12. März 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auch grade bestellt..69 euro nur für die d3 knochenflügel..


----------



## eMJay (12. März 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Der Sommer kann kommen. Und das ich auch etwas Feuer geben kann hats das geschneit. Die Preise sind erstaundlich günstig.
> Allerdings ohne Agregate wie Lima und Klima.


Hab gehört die kosten nur so ca. 3 bis 4k?


----------



## vollmi (12. März 2013)

eMJay schrieb:


> Hab gehört die kosten nur so ca. 3 bis 4k?



Ich hab jetzt 6000 gezahlt inklusive Shipping.
Da haben sie aber gleich noch n Adapterkit draufgelegt für meinen Kabelbaum.

mfG René


----------



## MasterXoX (12. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oh yeah


----------



## vollmi (12. März 2013)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> oh yeah



Oh diese Erinnerungen 

Ich träume heute noch von Teslacoil verstärkten Grenzzäunen.

mfG René


----------



## Aun (12. März 2013)

viel spaß mit renegade ^^


----------



## Saji (12. März 2013)

ASP - Die GeistErfahrer EP (Fremder Zyklus Teil 1.1)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (12. März 2013)

starcraft heart of the swarm (normal ^^) sims 3 wildes studentenleben und sim city (5)


----------



## MasterXoX (12. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> viel spaß mit renegade ^^



Mich interessiert erstmal nur C&C Generäle und Zero Hour 
Später sind dann die anderen Teile dran^^


----------



## ZAM (12. März 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> auch grade bestellt..69 euro nur für die d3 knochenflügel..



Und das WoW-Pet, und den Soundtrack, und die passende Packung 
Gefühlt immer noch zu teuer .. aber manchmal .. *g*




MasterXoX schrieb:


> Mich interessiert erstmal ...




Du meinst sicher Generäle ...


----------



## Wynn (12. März 2013)

sag das du generäle meintest und es ein tipp fehler war ^^

sonst muss der zam operativ eingreifen ^^


----------



## Saji (12. März 2013)

Eben beim Media Markt gekauft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayed (12. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Human Ashes (13. März 2013)

Soo... nachdem mein altes Compaq nichtmehr wollte und uhm... mir die Teile selbst gebraucht mit knapp 100&#8364; zu teuer waren für ein Notebook der Leistungsklasse gibt es jetzt mal was neues... uhm, ein ThinkPad Edge E535 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. März 2013)

Ach... Seit Montag:

SC2 - HotS CE und neue Schuhe


----------



## MasterXoX (13. März 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher Generäle ...



Oh, da hab ich mich vertippt. Ich meinte natürlich C&C: Generäle


----------



## schneemaus (14. März 2013)

Nicht ich direkt (obwohl er meinem bekloppten Gehirn entsprungen ist), sondern unsere neu gegründete Mannschaft: Einen Namen.

Seit gestern heißen wir Maniac Monsters Mainz


----------



## exill (14. März 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nicht ich direkt (obwohl er meinem bekloppten Gehirn entsprungen ist), sondern unsere neu gegründete Mannschaft: Einen Namen.
> 
> Seit gestern heißen wir Maniac Monsters Mainz



Wenn man fragen darf, eine Mannschaft für was? . Sportart, Online irgendwas ?


----------



## Wynn (14. März 2013)

Roller Derby


----------



## exill (14. März 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Roller Derby



Ah stimmt ja, das hat sich doch gaub ich schonmal gesagt . Mein Gedächniss wieder....


----------



## schneemaus (14. März 2013)

exill schrieb:


> Ah stimmt ja, das hat sich doch gaub ich schonmal gesagt . Mein Gedächniss wieder....



Ich hab das eventuell schon das ein oder andere Mal erwähnt, ja...

ROLLER DERBY!!!!!!

*feier*

Scheiß Schnee, ich will skaten -.-"


----------



## exill (14. März 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hab das eventuell schon das ein oder andere Mal erwähnt, ja...
> 
> ROLLER DERBY!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Sollte doch auch ganz lustig sein auf Eis .


----------



## Dominau (14. März 2013)

Ni No Kuni


----------



## orkman (14. März 2013)

the amount of off topic posts is too damn high!

topic: sc 2 hots CE gestern angekommen ... und jetzt noch die normale version kaufen gehen fuer den bday eines freundes


----------



## H2OTest (14. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. März 2013)

Ne schmerzende Leber


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. März 2013)

Tja, Alohohl ist halt nicht so gut


----------



## Wynn (14. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exill (14. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ein paar Sata Kabel. Ich bräuchte zwar ein komplettes gesleevtes Set an Kabeln, aber dafür ist leider momentan nicht das Geld da .
Also müssen die billig Kabel erstmal reichen.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. März 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Tja, Alohohl ist halt nicht so gut



Dass man immer von sich auf andere schließen muss...


----------



## tonygt (14. März 2013)

exill schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG es gibt ein neues Buch von ihm, da weiß ich ja was ich nach dem 9ten Band von "Das Lied von Eis und Feuer lese.


----------



## exill (14. März 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> OMG es gibt ein neues Buch von ihm, da weiß ich ja was ich nach dem 9ten Band von "Das Lied von Eis und Feuer lese.



Ja, ich hab's auch durch zufall von jemanden anderem erfahren, weil das bei mir schon im Gedächnis in den Hintergrund gerückt ist.
Ist zwar gestern schon angekommen, hab aber noch nicht angefangen. Wird bestimmt wieder richtig geil .


----------



## Alux (14. März 2013)

Ein grünes Polo Shirt von S. Oliver


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Ein grünes Polo Shirt von S. Oliver



St.Pattys Day ?


----------



## Slayed (14. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (14. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> St.Pattys Day ?



Tá


----------



## Konov (14. März 2013)

Ein 1995er Giant Terrago mit Starrgabel und STV(Z)O Ausstattung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heißt ich muss die andere 20 Jahre alte Krücke nicht mehr als Ersatz für meine gestohlene Stadtschlampe fahren

Eventuell wechsel ich noch die pedale weil die echt rutschen mit Sneakern, aber sonst top 


Achja, preis: 0 Euro ^^


----------



## heinzelmännchen (14. März 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Ein 1995er Giant Terrago mit Starrgabel und STV(Z)O Ausstattung
> 
> Heißt ich muss die andere 20 Jahre alte Krücke nicht mehr als Ersatz für meine* gestohlene* Stadtschlampe fahren
> 
> ...




Ein Schelm wer da böses denkt


----------



## EspCap (14. März 2013)

Den blauen & roten Jander-Blasius:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (14. März 2013)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Ein Schelm wer da böses denkt



Naja im gegensatz zu den ganzen Fahrraddieben dieser Welt habe ich noch sowas wie Ehrgefühl und Anstand ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (14. März 2013)

Ein Nike Fuelband. Zum messen meiner APM beim Leute bannen. 8)


----------



## Human Ashes (15. März 2013)

Für den 4. Platz  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und uhm... vom selbigen ereigniss, aber solange der touch noch funktioniert ^^'



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (15. März 2013)

dein pferd ist auf dein iphone getreten ?


----------



## vollmi (15. März 2013)

Human schrieb:


> Für den 4. Platz



gz. aber für welche Disziplin?

mfG René


----------



## Human Ashes (15. März 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> dein pferd ist auf dein iphone getreten ?


nein ^^' 
uhm, ich hatte vergessen, dass ich den iPod noch in der tasche des schacketts hatte und als ich es dann sallop auf dem pferd angezogen habe ist es aus der tasche gerutscht und hat den boden begrüßt 



vollmi schrieb:


> gz. aber für welche Disziplin?
> 
> mfG René


oh uhm... nichts ganz so besonderes da ich eigentlich eher der freizeitreiter bin, e-dressur


----------



## vollmi (15. März 2013)

Human schrieb:


> oh uhm... nichts ganz so besonderes da ich eigentlich eher der freizeitreiter bin, e-dressur



Nah nix besonderes, ich bin noch nie ne Dressur geritten. Gut gemacht.

Ich zähle mich auch eher zu den Freizeitreitern, wenn ich mal wo mitmach dann sicher nicht professionell sondern nur zum Spass.

mfG René


----------



## ZAM (15. März 2013)

2 Trainingshosen


----------



## eMJay (15. März 2013)

Doppelpost....


----------



## eMJay (15. März 2013)

2x Neue Arbeitshosen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu noch einen Arbeits-Sweatshirt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch mal 2 Kapuzen-Sweatshirts so zu anziehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (15. März 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Der Sommer kann kommen. Und das ich auch etwas Feuer geben kann hats das geschneit. Die Preise sind erstaundlich günstig.
> Allerdings ohne Agregate wie Lima und Klima.
> 
> 
> ...




Glückwunsch dazu 
Aber wo ich den Krümmer sehe.. willst du da nicht direkt mal aufrüsten? Das Teil sieht ja grausig aus.
Dürften doch sicherlich leichte 25Pferdchen bei rumkommen.
(Vom Klang mal ab..  )


----------



## HitotsuSatori (16. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normalerweise bin ich erklärter Rock- und Metalfan. Allerdings hat mir von denen bereits das erste Album sehr gefallen. Und das zweite hier ist... großartig. O.O


----------



## Legendary (17. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Es ist richtig gut, vor allem das Lied Don´t hold the wall hats mir richtig angetan.


----------



## EspCap (17. März 2013)

Toner ist eindeutig zu teuer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. März 2013)

Laser Drucker ist halt Teuer


----------



## Wynn (18. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. März 2013)

spoiler weil bilder zu gross.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (19. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte sowieso schon länger mal wieder ein englisches Buch lesen. Hab die Verfilmung gesehen und wollte dann das Buch lesen, also hab ich's mir auf Englisch bestellt. Kam gestern, angelesen, ist wirklich toll 

Außerdem kommt die Tage (mit etwas Glück heute noch):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für meine Skates. Es gibt auch Toe-Guards und Toe-Caps, aber die kosten mehr. Außerdem kann ich meine Skates dann mit dem roten Tape vorne optisch auch ein bisschen aufpeppen und unseren Mannschaftsfarben annähern (rot und schwarz). Wozu das gut ist? Beim Roller Derby macht man viele Knee Slides, also lässt sich auf ein Knie fallen und rutscht dann noch ein bisschen weiter, macht evtl. ne 180°-Drehung und solche Späße. Dabei gehen ruck-zuck die Schuhe vorne kaputt, weil sich das logischerweise abreibt, je nach Boden mehr oder weniger, aber es reibt sich ab. Deswegen klebt man das vorne mit Tape ab oder macht Toe-Guards oder Toe-Caps vorne dran, um die Schuhe zu schützen ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. März 2013)

NBA season pass für 20€


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Socken von Falke.

Was ist los, wo ist der Konsum geblieben?


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. März 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> [...]
> Was ist los, wo ist der Konsum geblieben?


Der hat beim Anblick der Farben Reißaus genommen.


----------



## vollmi (20. März 2013)

Grüne schrieb:


> Der hat beim Anblick der Farben Reißaus genommen.



Die Farbe ist doch egal. Solange es Schwarz ist.

mfG René


----------



## Ogil (20. März 2013)

Muss ja wirklich schlimm um den Konsum stehen, wenn wir jetzt schon Socken als "Neues" praesentieren muessen...


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. März 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Muss ja wirklich schlimm um den Konsum stehen, wenn wir jetzt schon Socken als "Neues" praesentieren muessen...



Muss ich nicht. Ich bekomme täglich Pakete geliefert


----------



## Konov (20. März 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Muss ja wirklich schlimm um den Konsum stehen, wenn wir jetzt schon Socken als "Neues" praesentieren muessen...



Der Konsum ist unser aller Grab ^^
Ich hab neu:

ne Dose Erdnüsse


----------



## Alux (20. März 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist doch egal. Solange es Schwarz ist.
> 
> mfG René



Schwarz ist keine Farbe.


----------



## zoizz (20. März 2013)

es ist die dunkelste aller farben, sie alle zu knechten.


----------



## tonygt (20. März 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Schwarz ist keine Farbe.



Es ist das fehlen von jeglicher Farbe.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. März 2013)

Und damit hat Alux Recht. Naja, wenn wir pingelich wären, müsste man das anders formulieren. ^^


----------



## H2OTest (20. März 2013)

Schwarz ist ein kontrast.


----------



## Aun (20. März 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Es ist das fehlen von jeglicher Farbe.



es ist das fehlen des farbreizes *klugscheissmodusaus*


----------



## Reflox (20. März 2013)

Bananen sind keine Pinguine.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Poster.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. März 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Schwarz ist ein kontrast.



nein


----------



## vollmi (20. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> nein



nein Sir!


----------



## zoizz (21. März 2013)

Radio Deutsches Welle Polen, Übertragung in Farbe - und bunt!


----------



## Alux (21. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> es ist das fehlen des farbreizes *klugscheissmodusaus*



 Physikalisch gesehen ist Schwarz keine eigene Farbe, sondern Absorption aller Spektren des Lichts und ist somit die Abwesenheit von Farben! So nun *klugscheissmodusaus*


@Topic



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (21. März 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Physikalisch gesehen ist Schwarz keine eigene Farbe, sondern Absorption aller Spektren des Lichts und ist somit die Abwesenheit von Farben! So nun *klugscheissmodusaus*



*Schwarz* ist die Bezeichnung für eine Farbempfindung, welche beim Fehlen eines Farbreizes entsteht, also wenn die Netzhaut keine oder nur teilweise Lichtwellen im sichtbaren Spektrum rezipiert. Das zugehörige Substantiv ist *Schwärze*. Schwarz gehört zu den unbunten Farben. Physikalisch gesehen ist „Schwarz“ keine eigene Farbe, sondern Absorption aller Spektren des Lichts und ist somit die „Abwesenheit von Farben“.


*Etymologie *
 Für die Abwesenheit von Licht gibt es mehrere unterschiedliche Wurzeln im indoeuropäischen Sprachstamm, etwa _black_ im Englischen. Im Lateinischen existieren sogar zwei synonyme Vokabeln für schwarz: _ater_ und _niger_. Letztere setzte sich durch und kommt heute in romanischen Sprachen vor, etwa _noir_ im Französischen.

 Durch die mehrdeutige Nutzung des Begriffs Farbe entsteht die Unklarheit, ob Schwarz eine Farbe ist. Im Sinne von Fehlen von Licht ist Schwarz im Alltag keine Farbe. In der Fachterminologie wird allerdings streng zwischen Farbmittel und Farbreiz unterschieden, dadurch erklärt sich die Bezeichnung von schwarz als _unbunte_ Farbe, da ihm die Farbigkeit, die Buntheit fehlt.


*Farbenlehre *
 Schwarz ist als Sinneswahrnehmung eine Farbqualität. Physikalisch bedeutet Schwarz Abwesenheit von (sichtbarem) Licht jeglicher Wellenlänge. Farbe bedeutet hier Farbreiz. Fehlt jeglicher Farbreiz, wird schwarz wahrgenommen.


*Schwarze Körper *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Schwarze Kugel mit (simuliertem) Glanz   Ein Gegenstand erscheint schwarz, wenn er Licht aller sichtbaren Wellenlängen vollständig absorbiert. Farbe ist eine Sinnesempfindung, Schwarz ist als Farbe kategorisiert, die im Vergleich zur Umgebung eine minimale Lichtmenge reflektiert oder (fast) kein Licht abstrahlt.

 Die unbunte Farbe *Schwarz* ergibt sich in der subtraktiven Farbmischung durch Mischung der Farben Cyan, Magenta und Gelb nach CMYK im Verhältnis {100,100,100,0} oder {0,0,0,100}.

 Schwarz hat im RAL-Farbsystem die Bezeichnungen RAL 9005 und wird mit Farbmitteln erreicht, die maximal absorbieren, meist durch Ruß, aber auch durch Ausfärbungen mit Anilinschwarz.

 Der Schwarzstandard in der Farbmessung wird durch ein Loch in einem (ideal) matt ausgekleideten Hohlkörper repräsentiert. Ziel dieser Apparatur ist es, dass sich ein einfallender Lichtstrahl (aus dem Umgebungslicht) im Inneren „totläuft“. Dadurch treten an der Austrittsöffnung keine Photonen und somit kein Licht mehr aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Schwärze steht für vornehm, exklusiv. Glanz gehört definitionsgemäß nicht zur „Farbe“   Die Definition für Farbe nach DIN schließt die sonstigen visuellen Effekte, wie Glanz oder Struktur, aus. Eine glänzende schwarze Oberfläche kann durchaus reichlich Licht reflektieren. Messtechnisch ist der Glanz bei der Bestimmung von Farben auszuschließen, so erreicht man (physikalisch) ein „schwärzeres“ Schwarz. „[Farbe ist ...] diejenige Gesichtsempfindung eines dem Auge des Menschen strukturlos erscheinenden Teiles des Gesichtsfeldes, durch die sich dieser Teil bei einäugiger Beobachtung mit unbewegtem Auge von einem gleichzeitig gesehenen, ebenfalls strukturlosen angrenzenden Bezirk allein unterscheiden kann.“ (Definition nach DIN 5033)

 In diesem Sinne wurde das (derzeit) tiefste, also „schwärzeste“ Schwarz von Pulickel Ajayan an der Rice University in Houston gemessen.[sup][2][/sup] Hierbei bestand die raue Oberfläche aus einem „Teppich“ von Nanoröhrchen aus Kohlenstoff. Deren Durchmesser betrug nur das 400stel eines menschlichen Haares. Tiefschwarz ist diese Oberfläche, weil nur 0,045 % des Lichtes im sichtbaren Bereich remittiert (zurückgeworfen) werden. Zuvor galt eine Substanzoberfläche aus Nickel und Phosphor vom National Physical Laboratory in London mit einem Remissionsgrad von 0,18 % als tiefstes Schwarz.


*Lichtfarbe (fehlendes Licht) *
 Bei Fernsehgeräten und Computermonitoren ergibt sich ›Schwarz‹ aus dem Fehlen jeglicher Intensitäten der Farbreiz erzeugenden „Leuchtpunkte“ Rot, Grün und Blau (Additive Farbmischung). ›Schwarz‹ hat im RGB-Farbraum den Wert RGB = (0, 0, 0) bei 8-bit-dezimal-Darstellung oder RGB = (00 00 00) bei hexadezimaler Darstellung.

 Für herkömmliche Monitore entspricht die jeweilige Materialfarbe der Bildschirmoberfläche im ausgeschalteten bzw. lokal nicht angesteuerten Zustand dem schwärzesten darstellbaren Wert und ist meist nur ein dunkles Grau. Grund ist das reflektierte Umgebungslicht.

 Durch spezielle Oberflächenbeschichtungen ist es im Labor gelungen, den Reflexionsgrad von Materialien auf 0,045 Prozent zu senken.


*Farbmittel *
 Die Herstellung schwarzer Pigmente ist in der Malerei mindestens seit dem 1. Jahrhundert nachgewiesen. Dabei wurde _Pflanzenschwarz_, das aus Trester gewonnen wurde oder Elfenbeinschwarz (gebranntes Elfenbein), eingesetzt.

 Die Schwarzfärberei von Stoffen war eine besondere handwerkliche Kunst, die Schwarzfärberei hatte meist eine eigene Zunft. In den Listen finden sich ausführliche Zuordnungen und Angaben zu schwarzen Farbstoffen und schwarzen Pigmenten. Ebenso leitet sich vom handwerklichen oder künstlerischen Umgang mit schwarzer Druckerfarbe der Begriff der Schwarzen Kunst her.

 Im engeren Sinn der „Farbe“ kommt die Nutzung in den Begriffen Schwarzerde und Schwarze Sonne vor.

 Das wichtigste schwarze Pigment ist Ruß, der Farbton reicht dabei je nach Korngröße von Tiefbraun bis Schwarz.


*Kulturelle Bedeutung *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Schwarze Kleidung   
*Tod *
 Schwarz ist im westlichen Kulturkreis die Farbe des Todes. Sie steht für das Böse und für Bedrohung, auch für Trauer und Asche.


*Macht *
 Wiederum steht Schwarz für Individualität und Eigenständigkeit. Dunkelheit, Leere, Pessimismus und Unglück. Schwarz markiert Seriosität, auch Machtanspruch.

 Im Sinne von Exklusivität steht Schwarz in der Philosophie für den Existenzialismus und bindet hierbei an die Strömungen vom Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts bis zum Beginn des 20. Jahrhunderts. Diese Auslegung ergibt sich aus der Symbolik der Verdrängung.


*Politik *
 Als politische und gesellschaftliche Symbolfarbe steht Schwarz im Christentum, geprägt durch die Priestergewänder, für den Katholizismus, später für die Reformation.

 In Deutschland wurde schwarz seit langem mit dem politischen Katholizismus (Zentrum bzw. Bayerische Volkspartei) in Verbindung gebracht. Die Assoziation ist nach 1945 auf die Parteien CDU und CSU übergegangen, wie auch im deutschsprachigen Raum allgemein konservative politische Parteien als schwarz bezeichnet werden. Die Farbbezeichnung wurde auch zur Bezeichnung der schwarz-gelben Koalition genutzt.

 In Italien stand Schwarz vor und während des Zweiten Weltkrieges für eine faschistische Gesinnung (&#8594; Schwarzhemden). In der Zeit des Nationalsozialismus in Deutschland waren die SS-Uniformen schwarz als Zeichen der Exklusivität, im Gegensatz zum Braun der eher kleinbürgerlich-proletarischen SA.

 Daneben ist Schwarz auch die Farbe des Anarchismus.


*Religion *
 Die exklusive Besonderheit findet sich in religiöser Symbolik, wie dies für Schwarze Madonna oder die Göttin Kali zutrifft.

 Schwarz ist im Katholizismus sowie in der evangelisch-lutherischen Kirche die liturgische Trauerfarbe.


*Kampfsport *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die Gürtelfarben der Meistergrade im Budo.   In vielen Kampfkünsten &#8722; wie Jiu Jitsu, Judo, Taekwondo und Karate &#8722; wird ein Gürtel (jap. Obi) als Teil der Kampfsportkleidung (jap. Keikogi) getragen. Der schwarze Gurt repräsentiert den Kenntnisstand des Budoka und wird nach Bestehen der ersten Meisterprüfung, der so genannten Dan-Prüfung, verliehen und getragen. Die Person wird dann auch Danträger genannt und kennzeichnet einen _Meister_ (jap. Sensei) der jeweiligen Kampfsportart.


*Sportschießen *
 Im Schießsport trifft ein guter Schuss _ins Schwarze'_. Das bezieht sich auf die schwarze Färbung im Zentrum der Schießscheibe.


*Verbot *
 Im übertragenen Sinne für 'verboten', 'unerlaubt', 'illegal' wird es in Wörtern wie Schwarzmarkt, Schwarzbrennerei, Schwarzarbeit, Schwarzgeld oder Schwarzfahren verwendet.


*China *
 Im chinesischen Kulturkreis ist Schwarz Symbol für Dunkelheit, Ehre, Tod, Winter und Norden (Fünf-Elemente-Lehre). Im Maoismus repräsentierte sie im Gegensatz zum systemimmanenten Rot die Konterrevolution.


*Schwarze Szene *
 Der Schwarzen Szene gab Schwarz als Leitfarbe für Kleidung, Accessoires und sonstige Ausrüstung den Namen.[sup] [/sup]Sie ist Ausdruck von Ernsthaftigkeit, Dunkelheit und Mystik, aber auch für Hoffnungslosigkeit und Leere, Melancholie, und hier für den Bezug zu Trauer und Tod.


*Metal-Szene *
 Auch in der Metal-Szene ist Schwarz Leitfarbe für Kleidung. In den «härteren» Spielarten des Metal (Black Metal / Death Metal) kommt Schwarz uni und in Tarnmustern für Kleidung und auch für Alltagsgegenstände (Rucksack, Zelt,...), hier aber nicht im Sinne von Hoffnungslosigkeit und Leere, sondern als Zeichen von Macht und Stärke, was meist durch Ranger Boots (volkstümlich «Springerstiefel») unterstrichen wird.


*Heraldik *
 In der Heraldik zählt Schwarz („Sable“) zu den klassischen Tinkturen und wird, im Gegensatz zu den Metallen Gold und Silber, als Farbe bezeichnet. In älteren heraldischen Werken wird die Farbe als _Kohlfarbe_ bezeichnet.


----------



## Alux (21. März 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> *Schwarze Körper *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ein Schwarzer Körper (auch: Schwarzer Strahler, planckscher Strahler) ist in der Physik ein idealisierter Körper, der auf ihn treffende elektromagnetische Strahlung bei jeder Wellenlänge vollständig absorbiert. Er ist zugleich eine ideale thermische Strahlungsquelle, die elektromagnetische Strahlung mit einem charakteristischen, nur von der Temperatur abhängigen Spektrum aussendet, und dient als Grundlage für theoretische Betrachtungen sowie als Referenz für praktische Untersuchungen elektromagnetischer Strahlung. Der Begriff „Schwarzer Körper“ wurde 1860 von Gustav Kirchhoff geprägt.


----------



## Aun (21. März 2013)

und was will uns dieser partialflamer damit sagen?


----------



## H2OTest (21. März 2013)

schwarz ist grün #baumgartnerstyle


----------



## myadictivo (22. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und grade schön am absuchten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


noch am runterladen. aber nachdem ich ein lustiges video gesehen hatte stand für mich fest : muss ich haben.

wobei ich beide spiele das letzte mal zu urzeiten gezockt habe. glaube simcity noch am 386er und tomb raider 1 damals mit der 3dfx zusatzkarte, weils eines der ersten games war mit 3D-unterstützung ! (glaub ich stand da sogar vor ner wand und hab geheult, so gut sah es aus)


----------



## eMJay (22. März 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> und grade schön am absuchten



Das Spiel ist zwar für zwischen drin mal ganz lustig aber die Umsetzung ist absolut schlecht. Da war SimCity 4 vor 10 Jahren schon mal weiter. Wenn man noch die ganzen Mods die es für SC4 gibt nimmt, ist SimCity 2013 Lichtjahre hinten dran.


----------



## myadictivo (22. März 2013)

find ich nicht.
hatte mir vor 2-3 wochen simcity4 deluxe gekauft, weil ich dem neuen skeptisch gegenüber stand (zuviel negativpresse und fangemaule) und ich erstmal testen wollte ob mich simcity/das spielprinzip überhaupt noch bespaßt.
ich komm mit sc4 nicht wirklich klar und die benutzerführung ist halt auch irgendwie im vergleich zu dem neuen ein graus.
als nicht "hardcore" simcity fan komm jedenfalls auf meine kosten.. hab jetzt 2 nächte durchgesuchtet seit dem kauf und werd heuer mal meine 2stadt in dem gebiet hochziehen, weil die erste am maximum rödelt.

ich denke da kommen noch viele schlaflose nächte auf mich zu  faszinierend wie so ein spielprinzip mich nochmal packt..


----------



## EspCap (22. März 2013)

Eine Wohnung bzw. WG mit zwei netten Mädels in der Stadt, 3 Haltestellen von der Uni entfernt


----------



## MasterXoX (22. März 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Eine Wohnung bzw. WG mit zwei netten Mädels






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (22. März 2013)

ivenalot schrieb:


> said no women ever.



Ich zieh sowas an!


----------



## Alux (22. März 2013)

Keine Ahnung mir war langweilig^^


----------



## EspCap (23. März 2013)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Spongebob






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. März 2013)

So, ich hab mir heute Diablo 3 gegönnt


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. März 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Eine Wohnung bzw. WG mit zwei netten Mädels in der Stadt, 3 Haltestellen von der Uni entfernt



Wie Willst du da Studieren wenn du die Ganze zeit am......


----------



## Konov (23. März 2013)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie Willst du da Studieren wenn du die Ganze zeit am......



Wer sagt dass er studieren will, er sagte nur wie weit sie von der Uni weg ist 

Vielleicht hat er das Studium an den Nagel gehängt


----------



## EspCap (23. März 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er das Studium an den Nagel gehängt



Die Chemie O-Prüfung rückt näher und näher... gib mir keine Ideen :S


----------



## orkman (24. März 2013)

so much OT -.-
BTT: pc praxis zeitung/magazin


----------



## orkman (25. März 2013)

nba season pass endlich bekommen fuer nur 20 euro ... danke an denjenigen hier der mir dabei geholfen hat


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. März 2013)

Gerne  Freut mich, dass es doch geklappt hat.


----------



## Alux (26. März 2013)

Eine Karte für Woodkid am 31.5. im Gasometer Wien


----------



## EspCap (27. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verdammt gutes Album


----------



## HitotsuSatori (27. März 2013)

Einen Termin fürs Nagelstudio.  Hab das noch nie gemacht, aber nun nen Gutschein geschenkt bekommen... Mal schauen, wie es wird.


----------



## Y S L (27. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (27. März 2013)

Ich "brauch" da was neues: eine neue Festplatte ... aber ich will eigentlich kein Geld ausgeben. Meine jetztige macht nur seit einiger Zeit so klackernde Geräusche -.-


----------



## ZAM (27. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plato0n (27. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Neue Hose, neuer Handschuh, nen schlichter brauner Gürtel und mal ne zweite Bluejeans


----------



## JokerofDarkness (29. März 2013)

Über die Wochen hat sich mal wieder was angesammelt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Human Ashes (30. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^_^


----------



## orkman (30. März 2013)

dr house season 8 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (30. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Today was a good day!


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (31. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (31. März 2013)

What the holy shit, seit wann gibts Season 7 schon auf DVD? :O ich hab die bisher erst... irgendwie anders


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. März 2013)

Ein paar DVDs:

- Argo
- NCIS: Season 1.1 und 1.2
- NCIS:LA: Season 1.1, 1.2, 2.1 und 2.2


----------



## schneemaus (31. März 2013)

Meinen Surfstick, finally. Jetzt schön im Krankenhaus sitzen und bloggen, online Essen bestellen, Mails schreiben und das buffed-Forum heimsuchen :>


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (31. März 2013)

Thoor schrieb:


> What the holy shit, seit wann gibts Season 7 schon auf DVD? :O ich hab die bisher erst... irgendwie anders



anders? Wie denn?


----------



## EspCap (31. März 2013)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> anders? Wie denn?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wäre mal meine Vermutung...


----------



## LarsW (2. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. April 2013)

Sind das die neuen Free Run 5? Wenn ja, wie sind die? Ich hatte die 2er und war nicht so begeistert, im Vergleich mit den Lunar Glides.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. April 2013)

Mein Virenprogramm schlägt bei Lars' Bild aus^^


----------



## LarsW (2. April 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Sind das die neuen Free Run 5? Wenn ja, wie sind die? Ich hatte die 2er und war nicht so begeistert, im Vergleich mit den Lunar Glides.



Ja sind die ganze neuen..und es geht sich wie Barfuß. 



MasterXoX schrieb:


> Mein Virenprogramm schlägt bei Lars' Bild aus^^



Verdammt!Jetzt hat man mal einen Plan..


----------



## EspCap (2. April 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Ja sind die ganze neuen..und es geht sich wie Barfuß.




Also wie immer. Naja, mein Fall ist das nicht.


----------



## Saji (2. April 2013)

Logitech G400, und es fühlt sich gut an! Danke an painschkes für den Rat. =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (2. April 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Logitech G400, und es fühlt sich gut an! Danke an painschkes für den Rat. =)



gratz. benutze die maus auch schon lange. ist echt das super allround teil

ich hab neu: migräne ähnliche anfälle


----------



## Y S L (2. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (2. April 2013)

Watchever (erstmal als Testphase).


----------



## Y S L (2. April 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Watchever (erstmal als Testphase).



Und ist das cool? was gibts da so?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. April 2013)

Ne frische Kiste




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ne Kiste mit verschiedenen Säften.




Sowas wie Watchever macht nur mit ner guten Internetverbindung Sinn oder`?


----------



## Olliruh (2. April 2013)

Undercut & Jutebeutel ?


----------



## Legendary (2. April 2013)

Y schrieb:


> Goldene Flasche


Ist das 1 Million von Paco Rabanne in der XXXXL-Flasche?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So genial. Aber eben nur auf Platte, Live sind se eher meh. Zumindest mein Eindruck von vor 2 Jahren, vielleicht passt der Stil ja besser zu Oli Sykes als das Dauergescreame.


----------



## Legendary (2. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ersatz für den mittlerweile recht kaputten Schaltsack.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bestellt, kommt übermorgen, bin schon sehr gespannt drauf.   

+ 2 gute Microfasertücher fürs Auto.


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2013)

Y schrieb:


> Und ist das cool? was gibts da so?



Leider ist die Auswahl immer noch etwas mager, aber man kann es 30 Tage kostenlos testen und auf bis zu 5 Geräten pro Account (momentan hab ich es auf PC, TV nativ als App und aufm Eiföhn *g*) nutzen.
Ich schau grad Eine Schrecklich Nette Familie Staffel 9 .. gibt leider nur 9-11


----------



## Saji (3. April 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Leider ist die Auswahl immer noch etwas mager, aber man kann es 30 Tage kostenlos testen und auf bis zu 5 Geräten pro Account (momentan hab ich es auf PC, TV nativ als App und aufm Eiföhn *g*) nutzen.
> Ich schau grad Eine Schrecklich Nette Familie Staffel 9 .. gibt leider nur 9-11



Hab bei Watchever meine Testphase fast rum und finds bis jetzt echt gut. Hauptsächlich schau ich Dr. Who und ein paar andere Serien und vereinzelt Filme. Dickes Plus für mich war die Unterstützung von Android Tablets.


----------



## Trollmops (3. April 2013)

nen riss im linken zeigefingernagel.


----------



## Legendary (3. April 2013)

Trollmops schrieb:


> nen riss im linken zeigefingernagel.



Ach stimmt, hab nen neuen Pickel im Gesicht.


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (4. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 Flaschen feinsten Asensegen, Game of Thrones Staffel 2 und Saltatio Mortis - Manufactum III
Morgen kommt noch Age of Empires 2 HD dazu - das Wochenende kann kommen!


----------



## orkman (4. April 2013)

skullcandy in ear kopfhörer


----------



## Thoor (4. April 2013)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Morgen kommt noch Age of Empires 2 HD dazu - das Wochenende kann kommen!



Woher bekommt man dat


----------



## Schrottinator (4. April 2013)

Thoor schrieb:


> Woher bekommt man dat



Steam


----------



## Thoor (4. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Steam



*-* muss ich gleich mal gucken, danke


----------



## Konov (5. April 2013)

schwarze Druckerpatrone, neue Bremsbeläge

bald eventuell mal wieder ne neue Dame in meinem Leben HUAHUA


----------



## Veshrae (5. April 2013)

GoPro Hero 3 Black Edition + Zubehör.


----------



## myadictivo (5. April 2013)

neuen router vom ISP bekommen, jetzt fehlt nur noch die freischaltung des passenden 50mbit anschlusses



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


außerdem defiance gekauft, kanns leider nur noch nicht zocken wegen abartig großer patches 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. April 2013)

Erzähl dann mal wies dir gefällt. Spiel auch mit dem Gedanken es mir zu kaufen.


----------



## Saji (5. April 2013)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Erzähl dann mal wies dir gefällt. Spiel auch mit dem Gedanken es mir zu kaufen.



Das Problem bei Defiance ist leider, wenn die Serie floppt, floppt auch das Spiel. ^^ Einige Texturen sehen sehr matschig aus und Questmäßig ists bewährte Standardkost. Sonst scheint es aber recht solide zu sein, ist aber halt weder richtig Shooter noch MMORPG.

Neu: zwei Ü-Eier und eine Rückerstattung von Amazon.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (6. April 2013)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Erzähl dann mal wies dir gefällt. Spiel auch mit dem Gedanken es mir zu kaufen.



hab jetzt mal ne stunde gespielt, nachdem ich erstmal 5 stunden patchen durfte 
geht für mich klar. hab das bekommen, was ich erwartet habe. ist relativ komplex und mehr als das tutorial und 2-3 nebenmissionen und 1 hauptquest inkl. "miniboss" hab ich jetzt noch nicht gezockt.
die mischung scheint interessant : ballern und rollenspiel mit char-entwicklung/fertigkeiten.

werds morgen mal ausgiebiger spielen. eben stand nur mal testlauf an, ob das mit dem patchen alles auch funktioniert hat.


----------



## win3ermute (6. April 2013)

Mehr oder weniger leihweise ein "Decca London" inkl. Thorens 124 mit SME 3009 in der Urversion (das "Decca" ist relativ neu, wenn auch halbwegs baugleich mit den legendären Systemen aus den '60ern; Tonarm und Plattenspieler Ende der '60er). Eigentlich war der nur zum Austausch des Reibrades hier. 

Shaise! Video ist gemacht; gibt natürlich nicht den Klang her. Diese "Uralt"-Version der Audio-Wiedergabe hängt aber sowas von absolut meinen heißgeliebten Transrotor "Connoisseur" mit SME 3009 Imp. und Ortofon VM Silver ab; das geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Ich denke, das liegt alleine am unbezahlbaren "London", das leider nicht unter die verfickte Diva der Transe passt. Audio-Heaven (und Nachbarn bedanken sich gerade beim drölfzigsten Durchlauf von Skinny Puppys "Addiction"...).

Bwäh! Depeche Modes "Wrong" klang noch nie so gut hiar! Aber das Geld ist es mir dann auch nicht wert für den betagten Reibradler inkl. Arm... vom System ganz abgesehen...

EDITH: Gut, das "London" nun mal mit ein paar "Normal-Pressungen" gehört - und das war ernüchternd. Hardcore von "Comeback Kid" klingt grauenhaft; "Dream Theater" und deren "Silver Linings" katastrophal - da hat das VM aber ganz weit die Nase vorn!

Geht's um Oper, Bass, Stimmen etc. - klar das Decca! Alles andere das VM! (selbstverständlich Wertungen am jeweiligen Tonarm. Die Diva aka SME3009 Imp. hat kein Headshell und kann das Decca auch nicht verkraften; das VM habe ich nicht an den Ur-3009 gebastelt. 
Das Chassis ist hierbei meines Erachtens nach eher unerheblich; daß es ein schwerer, superschöner Reibradler wie der Thorens 124 mit einem nicht weniger schönen "Minibohrturm" wie der Transe aufnehmen kann glaub ich ungehört - immerhin war der 124er über zwei Jahrzehnte lang die absolute Referenz in Sachen Laufwerken. Meiner unerheblichen Meinung nach kann chassis-mäßig auch ein schön-schlichter Thorens 166 mit dem designtechnischen Overkill der Transe aufnehmen - er wird dabei nur nie so gut aussehen!).

Fazit nach der anfänglichen Begeisterung nu zwiespältig. 1000,- Euro oder mehr würde ich für dieses System nicht ausgeben. Das VM Silver für 250,- Euro ist auch nicht ganz billig und hat gegenüber dem Decca echte Schwächen in Sachen Bass und Stimmen - abseits Klassik und klar definierter Soundstruktur siegt allerdings deutlich das VM. Ob sich das VM nu am Ur-3009 anders verhält, weiß ich selbstverständlich nicht. Ich will aber jetzt unbedingt ein Laufwerk wie den 124er mit Ur-3009!

Tonarmtests dürften für die paar Leser hier eh unerheblich sein: Ein Ur-3009 ist ebenfalls wie mein Nachfolger 3009 imp. für die wenigen Leser hier höchstwahrscheinlich uninteressant, da absolut außerhalb der "Liga". Unter einem 08/15-Rega oder gar dem Tonarm eines Technics 1210 mögen die Ergebnisse eventuell anders aussehen (wenn sie denn die Systeme verkraften)! Da wären die Systeme allerdings auch "Kanonen auf Spatzen"; da reicht ein VM Blue (was alles andere als "schlecht" ist). 

Für die "Arbeit" (es war ein Vergnügen) am 124er bekomme ich trotz Wehrungen meinerseits übrigens ein ganz bestimmtes "Grado", weil das angeblich so gut zu meiner Diva passt. Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## eMJay (6. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein MSI GE60 Notebook mit einem i7-3630QM einer GeForce GTX660 2GB DDR5, 15,6 FHD 1920x1080 Non-Glare Display, 4GB Ram (Weitere 4 sind schon nachbestellt)
dazu gab es noch eine mSATA SSD von Intel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und einen Neue Monitor: [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]*BenQ RL2450HT*[/font]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was noch dazu bestellt worden ist:

Neue Logitech Performance Mouse MX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und eine Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Tastatur




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Somit ist dann mein Arbeits,- Lern,- Zockeplatz.... fallst ich da noch fürs letztere Zeit hab..... vollständig.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Tastatur


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Bild



Yeah - der Nicer Dicer Plus ist awesome!


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (6. April 2013)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> *htc-bild*



Gute Wahl! HTC Rockt!


----------



## Saji (6. April 2013)

Leute, könnt ihr nicht mal größere Bilder posten? Man erkennt ja kaum was. :-/

Naja, wir haben eine neue Waschmaschine, nachdem unsere alte Maschine heute Mittag meinte sie muss spontan mit Krach den Geist aufgeben. Trommel ist beim Schleudern aus den Haltefedern geflogen, hat die Seitenteile verdellt, die Rückwand ausgeschlagen und die Bodenplatte zerbrochen. oO Da wir eh schon beim Media Markt waren habe ich mir gleich noch Druckerpatronen gekauft. ^^


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (6. April 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Leute, könnt ihr nicht mal größere Bilder posten? Man erkennt ja kaum was. :-/
> 
> Naja, wir haben eine neue Waschmaschine, nachdem unsere alte Maschine heute Mittag meinte sie muss spontan mit Krach den Geist aufgeben. Trommel ist beim Schleudern aus den Haltefedern geflogen, hat die Seitenteile verdellt, die Rückwand ausgeschlagen und die Bodenplatte zerbrochen. oO Da wir eh schon beim Media Markt waren habe ich mir gleich noch Druckerpatronen gekauft. ^^



Die Alte Waschmaschine müsst ihr bis Silvester behalten! Einfach einen Riesen Böller rein und Booooommmm !!!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. April 2013)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Gute Wahl! HTC Rockt!


Wird mein HTC ONE X Ablösen...  

Neu wird Montag abgeholt  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (7. April 2013)

> * Ich habe da was Neues! *und ihr?



Ich glaube es nennt sich .... Sonne!
Könnt das der Frühling sein?


----------



## tonygt (7. April 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Ich glaube es nennt sich .... Sonne!
> Könnt das der Frühling sein?



Pass auf das ist wieder nur nen Fake Frühling.
Nach dem Motto: "so sollte das Wetter jetzt sein aber nö Schnee is auch cool".


----------



## Noxiel (7. April 2013)

eMJay schrieb:


> und einen Neue Monitor: [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]*BenQ RL2450HT*[/font]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Me too. Günstig und PRAD hat ihn gut bewertet. 
Vorbei die Zeiten in denen ich über den VGA Port zocken mußte. Ptui!


----------



## Konov (7. April 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Ich glaube es nennt sich .... Sonne!
> Könnt das der Frühling sein?



Naja ansatzweise vielleicht!

Hier sinds immer noch müde 2 Grad, auch wenn die Sonne mal ein bißchen durchblickt... hoffentlich kommter nächste Woche


----------



## odinxd (8. April 2013)

Einmal:

[attachment=13185:Unbenannt2.png]

Lustigerweise kostet die Rote Remote mit Spiel genau so viel wie die anderen Farben ohne, und das spiel ist eig ganz witzig


Und:

[attachment=13186:Unbenannt.png]

Super lustig wie alle Lego Games


----------



## Legendary (8. April 2013)

odinxd schrieb:


> Lustigerweise kostet die Rote Remote mit Spiel genau so viel wie die anderen Farben ohne, und das spiel ist eig ganz witzig



Weil das Ding auch grottenhässlich ist! Das Spiel haben wir auch, ist ganz witzig nebenbei aber Langzeitmotivation bietet es jetzt nicht gerade.


----------



## odinxd (8. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Weil das Ding auch grottenhässlich ist! Das Spiel haben wir auch, ist ganz witzig nebenbei aber Langzeitmotivation bietet es jetzt nicht gerade.



Naja meinem Schatz und dem Kleinen gefällt die Farbe sehr gut 

Für nen feucht fröhlichen Abend mit Kumpels ists bestimmt der Renner wenn man über sich selbst lacht was man da eigentlich veranstaltet


----------



## Manowar (8. April 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Me too. Günstig und PRAD hat ihn gut bewertet.
> Vorbei die Zeiten in denen ich über den VGA Port zocken mußte. Ptui!



Ein Mod, der ein Bild zitiert!!


----------



## Schrottinator (8. April 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ein Mod, der ein Bild zitiert!!



Wäre es besser, wenn er das gleiche Bld nochmal postet? 

Was ich neu habe? Aggressionen von meiner Aufgabe.


----------



## eMJay (8. April 2013)

eMJay schrieb:


> ....
> Was noch dazu bestellt worden ist:
> 
> Neue Logitech Performance Mouse MX
> ...


Heute angekommen.


----------



## Jordin (8. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klassischer Fall von: brauch-ich-nicht-kauf-ich-aber-trotzdem-weil-so-hübsch-bunt.
Verdammter Konsumzwang!

Quelle: Aldi, 24,99 €


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja ich hab im Lotto gewonnen Na und?


----------



## Konov (9. April 2013)

Poser ^^

Neu: Mehr Luft im Dämpfer  und keine kreischende Bremsscheibe mehr


----------



## Legendary (9. April 2013)

3x27 Zoll, schon leicht nen Schatten oder?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. April 2013)

Jaja , die Monitore werfen nen ordentlichen Schatten.

meine 24zoll 40zoll kombo auch =)


----------



## Schrottinator (9. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> 3x27 Zoll, schon leicht nen Schatten oder?



Das ist LEBENSWICHTIG, wenn man den MS Flight Simulator zocken will!


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2013)

_Viel Spaß Sam ;-)_


----------



## Legendary (9. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das ist LEBENSWICHTIG, wenn man den MS Flight Simulator zocken will!



Ja oder sich 3 HD Pornos gleichzeitig reinziehen will.


----------



## Saji (9. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ja oder sich 3 HD Pornos gleichzeitig reinziehen will.



Diese ungeahnten Möglichkeiten...!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. April 2013)

Jordin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hätte den Messerblock auch gekauft. Der fetzt!


----------



## Y S L (9. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (9. April 2013)

du hast einen schwarzen sänger mit verfilzter frisur der es nicht schafft seine hosen oben zu halten neu ?

ich habe mein dvi kabel neu


----------



## Legendary (9. April 2013)

Alter du warst aufm Lil Weezy Konzert? FUUUUUCK!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. April 2013)

Seine Hose rutscht runter.


----------



## Legendary (9. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Seine Hose rutscht runter.



Kein Plan von Weezy und Rap.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. April 2013)

Sagt der, der Lil Shweezy und Rap in einem Satz nennt.


----------



## H2OTest (9. April 2013)

richtige rapper verkleiden sich als Spongebob ... mit Sonennbrille!


----------



## Legendary (9. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sagt der, der Lil Shweezy und Rap in einem Satz nennt.


OMG, dafür sollte ich dich reporten.   


Weil ich heute gut drauf bin mach ichs nicht wenn du dich bei mir entschuldigst. Respect my authority.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. April 2013)

get mad :* report dat shizzle

sry für ot, ich hab neu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. April 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Viel Spaß Sam ;-)_



Danke  



Legendary schrieb:


> 3x27 Zoll, schon leicht nen Schatten oder?


Ich binnnn nicht verrückt  



Legendary schrieb:


> Ja oder sich 3 HD Pornos gleichzeitig reinziehen will.


Beim nächste mal bestelle ich sogar 3D Monitore.... 



Konov schrieb:


> Poser ^^


Hey, ich stehe nicht mit dem BMW am Bahnhof!


----------



## heinzelmännchen (10. April 2013)

Tickets für Black Sabbath in Dortmund 



Das wird richtig geil


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (10. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Notebook Rucksack

und zusätzliche 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher für mein Notebook.


----------



## Ahramanyu (10. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



W-Lan, günstig erworben für 15 Euro. Ich besitze übrigens keine Xbox, der Controller ist für den PC gedacht.


----------



## Reflox (10. April 2013)

Wie kann man mit dem überhaupt spielen? Ich hab auch n Xbox Controller fürn PC, aber der ist ja so klotzig, das geht gar nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. April 2013)

Danke Reflox, jetzt weiß ich wieder, was ich heute im Saturn eigentlich wollte.


----------



## Saji (10. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wie kann man mit dem überhaupt spielen? Ich hab auch n Xbox Controller fürn PC, aber der ist ja so klotzig, das geht gar nicht



Für mich ist es DER Controller am PC. Gerade wenn die Hände etwas größer sind, wie meine, ist er absolut empfehlenswert. Hab auch den schwarzen ohne Kabel, einfach göttlich!

Neu: nix, wollte nur absenfen.


----------



## Ahramanyu (10. April 2013)

Ich habe sehr große Hände. Seeeeehr große Hände.


----------



## Reflox (10. April 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Danke Reflox, jetzt weiß ich wieder, was ich heute im Saturn eigentlich wollte.



haha. Habs vorgestern bei Müller gesehen. Bin ya eig. nicht so der Total War fan, aber für 40 Euro dachte ich mir man könne es doch mal ausprobieren. Vorallem hat die Verpackung schon nach "KAUF MICH!!!" geschrien 



> Ich habe sehr große Hände. Seeeeehr große Hände.



Ich hab halt kleine Patschehändchen n_n





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und sonst noch Zeugs was ein Flöxchen zum Überleben braucht.


----------



## Xidish (11. April 2013)

Also ich spiele mit am PC mit 'nem




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab nicht so große Hände und es klappt mit dem wunderbar.

bt


----------



## Schrottinator (11. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wie kann man mit dem überhaupt spielen? Ich hab auch n Xbox Controller fürn PC, aber der ist ja so klotzig, das geht gar nicht



Es gib genug Spiele, die nur XInput akzeptieren und von Mappertools nicht Unterstützt werden.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (11. April 2013)

Ich oute mich jetzt mal als Eimer... Was für Spiele spielt man denn mit einem Controller am PC?

ansonsten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. April 2013)

Spiele mit Controller am PC:
Fifa, NHL, NFL, NBA, PES, Racing


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ich oute mich jetzt mal als Eimer... Was für Spiele spielt man denn mit einem Controller am PC?



Gibt so spiele wie GTA wo die Tastenbelegung etwas merkwürdig ist 

Oder auch spiele für einen "Emo-Nator", die ja eigentlich für die Konsole gedacht sind.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. April 2013)

Jegliche Sport- und Rennspiele lassen sich am PC sehr gut mit nem Controller spielen. Oder auch die extrem seltenen Kloppspiele a la Street Fighter 4.

Neuanschaffung:

*Mitsubishi Lancer Sportback*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Symbolfoto natürlich, sieht aber genauso aus (auch in schwarz). 1.8er mit 143 PS, Automatikschaltung mit Tipptronic. Intense-Ausstattung, 3 Jahre alt, 30.000 km, sieht aus wie neu. 6 Boxen, Multifunktionslenkrad mit Schaltpaddeln fürs Tipptronic, Bluetooth etc. Schönes Auto, Preis geht auch in Ordnung. Bin Mitsubishi-Fan seit vielen Jahren und freu mich dass ich den gesehen hab als er grad frisch beim Händler stand.^^ Kann ich hoffentlich morgen holen.


----------



## Legendary (11. April 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ich oute mich jetzt mal als Eimer... Was für Spiele spielt man denn mit einem Controller am PC?



Alle Jump and Runs, alle Rennspiele die es gibt spielen sich wesentlich besser mit Controller. Emulatoren (N64, SNES usw.)


Xbox Controller beschte! Ich spiel regelmäßig bei nem Kumpel PS3 und hab selbst ne Xbox und im Controller liegen Welten, das müssen sogar Sonyfans oft zugeben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Xbox Controller beschte! Ich spiel regelmäßig bei nem Kumpel PS3 und hab selbst ne Xbox und im Controller liegen Welten, das müssen sogar Sonyfans oft zugeben.



Genau das verstehe ich nie. Ich finde, vom Aussehen und der Funktionalität her, ist der PS3 Controller viel viel besser. Links das Digipad, unten die beiden Sticks und Rechts die Tasten. Es ist im Endeffekt wohl Geschmackssache. Gegen den Xbox Controller habe ich aber jetzt auch nix, nur wenn mal halt seit PS1 an den Sony Controller gewöhnt ist, fällt ne kleine Umstellung schwerer als gedacht


----------



## Fremder123 (11. April 2013)

Dem XBOX-Pad kann ich auch nix abgewinnen und frage mich immer warum der so gefeiert wird. Ein paarmal auf der Games Convention (der Spielegott hab sie selig) ausprobiert und nie richtig mit warm geworden. Ich verwende nach wie vor das gute alte Playstation 1-Pad mit USB-Adapter am PC. Griffig, funktional, punktgenau seit eh und je. Und dabei bin ich wahrlich kein Sonyfan.


----------



## Xidish (11. April 2013)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> ... (auch in schwarz)... Automatikschaltung ...


Das wären 2 Sachen, die ich nicht bevorzugen würde.
Und hast Du Automatik in der Fahrschule gelernt?
Wenn nicht, mußt Du bedenken, daß Du nach langerem Automatik Fahren, kein Schaltauto mehr fahren darfst.


----------



## Aun (11. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, mußt Du bedenken, daß Du nach langerem Automatik Fahren, kein Schaltauto mehr fahren darfst.



was für ein bullshit, wo hast denn das her?

es gibt eine regelung:
führerschein am automatikwagen=eintragung im fs. fahren mit schaltgetriebe ist wie fahren ohne führerschein

fs am schaltgetriebe= beide arten zugelassen. eine zeitspanne beim fahren gibt es da nicht..... selten so nen dünnpfiff gelesen


----------



## Saji (11. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, mußt Du bedenken, daß Du nach langerem Automatik Fahren, kein Schaltauto mehr fahren darfst.



Hä? Natürlich darf er, er darf fahren was er will, solange er dem Getriebe 'ne Überlebenschance lässt. Sollte mich doch arg wundern wenn die Gangschaltung in einem (Neu)Wagen etwas an meinem Führerschein ändert. (Sofern auf Getriebe gelernt/gemacht)



Aun schrieb:


> was für ein bullshit, wo hast denn das her?
> 
> es gibt eine regelung:
> führerschein am automatikwagen=eintragung im fs. fahren mit schaltgetriebe ist wie fahren ohne führerschein
> ...




Danke, sowas schwirrte mir auch noch im Kopf herum, hab's aber nicht mehr zusammenbekommen.


----------



## Aun (11. April 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Hä? Natürlich darf er, er darf fahren was er will, solange er dem Getriebe 'ne Überlebenschance lässt. Sollte mich doch arg wundern wenn die Gangschaltung in einem (Neu)Wagen etwas an meinem Führerschein ändert.



siehe oben saji. gibt nen kleinen aber feinen unterschied


----------



## Saji (11. April 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> siehe oben saji. gibt nen kleinen aber feinen unterschied



Ja, habs dahingehend geändert.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. April 2013)

Wurde ja nun schon ausreichend erläutert, dass Xidish ein wenig auf dem Holzweg ist. Aun hat natürlich recht.  Und glaub mir... Automatik ist himmlisch, wenn man sich einmal dran gewöhnt hat. Was teils schwieriger ist als andersrum weil Dein linkes Bein gewohnt ist auch etwas zu tun. So kann es passieren dass man plötzlich eine Vollbremsung macht weil man mit dem linken Bein kuppeln will - aber da ist halt keine Kupplung sondern nur die Bremse paar Zentimeter weiter.

Zudem kann ich ja selbst "schalten", wenn mir danach ist wird Tipptronic aktiviert und der Ampelstart ist gesichert. Der Wagen stand halt so auf dem Hof als junger Gebrauchter, da kriegt man was man sieht. Und ich sehe es eben mal als nette Abwechslung... er wird ja nicht der letzte im Leben sein. Lass Dir aber versichern dass ich nicht vorhabe deswegen das Kuppeln zu verlernen. xD


----------



## HitotsuSatori (11. April 2013)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten.


----------



## Xidish (12. April 2013)

Danke, daß Ihr gleich wieder beleidigend sein müsst!
Ich weiß nicht genau, wie es heutzutage gehandhabt wird - bin da nicht so ganz uptodate, weil es für mich unwichtig ist.
Es gab mal eine solche Regelung, wie ich sie erwähnte.
Wie sollt Ihr das aber wissen, wie es mal war, wo Ihr gerade mal aus dem Ei geschlüpft seid. 

Keine Ahnung von vor 20 Jahren, aber erstmal jemandem seine Kenntnis als Bullshit bezeichen - typisch für Euch!

ps. Vielleicht finde ich sogar noch einen Artikel zu dieser Regelung.
pps. Automatik würde ich aiuch nie zulegen, da die nachteile mich nicht so überzeugen (alles in allem höhere Kosten bei weniger Auswahl).
und bestimmt auch deshalb, weil ich es nicht gewohnt bin ...


----------



## Saji (12. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Es gab mal eine solche Regelung, wie ich sie erwähnte.
> Wie sollt Ihr das aber wissen, wie es mal war, wo Ihr gerade mal aus dem Ei geschlüpft seid.
> 
> Keine Ahnung von vor 20 Jahren, aber erstmal jemandem seine Kenntnis als Bullshit bezeichen - typisch für Euch!
> ...



Naja... dann gab es sie entweder bis 1975 oder erst danach. Meine Mutter weiß von so einer Regelung nichts und die hat 1975 ihren Führerschein in Berlin gemacht. Sie hat damals sogar auf Getriebe gelernt, in der Prüfung der Bequemlichkeit halber Automatik gefahren und fährt seitdem nur Getriebe.

Ich frage mich auch wie das dann überwacht werden sollte. Muss man dann Buch führen? Fahrtenschreiber? Vermerk der Zulassungsstelle auf dem Führerschein, wenn ja unter welcher Nummer? Wie würde es dann gerechnet wenn man privat Getriebe fährt, der Firmenwagen aber Automatik hat? Würde die Regelung oder den Artikel dazu nur zu gerne lesen!


----------



## Xidish (12. April 2013)

Hmm, bin gerade unsicher, ob diese Regelung (die ich meine) nur in Sprache war, aber doch nicht eingeführt wurde.
Wie das kontrolliert werden soll/kann, wüßte ich auch nicht.

Automatik wird, glaube ich, mit Nummer 78 eingetragen.

Und noch 2 Fragen, da ich meinen Führerschein demnächst evtl. umschreiben lassen will ...
Hat der ältere Führerschein  nur noch eine begrenzte Gültigkeitsdauer?
Hat der neure Schein eine Chip?

Ähm eigentlich passt das ja eher in den Auto-Thread. 

gn8


----------



## myadictivo (12. April 2013)

welchen "alten" hast du denn ? ich hatte meinen papier-lappen vor paar jahren umschreiben lassen, wegen motorrad ohne 34ps begrenzung. afaik hat der keinen chip. oder gibts schon wieder nen neuen ?
allerdings gabs 2013 wohl auch wieder paar änderungen beim führerschein und ab diesem jahr haben wohl alle lappen auch ne begrenzte gültigkeitsdauer. mußt mal googlen 
ansonsten bekommst sicher bei der führerscheinstelle deines landratsamtes/stadtverwaltung zuverlässige auskunft.

ansonsten :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


heute werden meine 50mbit glasfaser freigeschaltet..eeeendlich wegen von dsl2k..


----------



## Schrottinator (12. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Hat der ältere Führerschein nur noch eine begrenzte Gültigkeitsdauer?



15 Jahre, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## cherry009 (12. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> 15 Jahre, wenn ich mich nicht irre.



Und danach kann man kostenlos einfach erneuern oder muss man wieder eine Prüfung ablegen ?


----------



## Schrottinator (12. April 2013)

Dann musste gegen Taschengeld erneuern lassen.


----------



## Fremder123 (12. April 2013)

Es gibt keine "2. Prüfung". Nicht mal ein 89jähriger Rentner muss sich in Deutschland auf Fahrtauglichkeit prüfen lassen. Das einzige in der Richtung ist der allgemein als Idiotentest bekannte Horror, der Säufer und penetrante Raser erwartet.

Laut Spiegel bleiben unsere "alten" Führerscheine bis 2033 von der neuen Tauschpflicht befreit, die aktuelle Regelung gilt also in erster Linie (aber nicht nur!) für Führerscheinneulinge. Wir sprechen uns also in 20 Jahren wieder...


----------



## Xidish (12. April 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> welchen "alten" hast du denn ?


Habe noch den Rosa-Lappen von 1997 - also gerade noch rechtzeitig, bevor der Neue eingeführt wurde.

@Fremder
Genau, nur bei der MPU macht man den Schein quasi neu.
Daher ist auch nicht ratsam, seinen alten Schein (also Rosa-Lappen abwärts) auf's Spiel zu setzen.
Denn nach der MPU sind dann alle Erlaubnisse neu geregelt.
Es werden nicht die alten Berechtigungen berücksichtigt, was nicht normale Umschreibungen betrifft.

MPU betrifft alle, die ihren Schein dauerhaft abgeben mussten.

Und Danke, dann kann ich mir ja noch Zeit lassen


was habe ich neu: -> Schnuppen


----------



## Schrottinator (12. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> was habe ich neu: -> Schnuppen



Falls du als neues ein Antischuppen-Shampoo hast, DAS FUNKTIONIERT, postest du es dann hier? Ich hab so das Gefühl, als ob die meisten Hersteller denken, dass ihr Zeug eher zum Züchten von Schuppen gedacht ist...


----------



## Fremder123 (12. April 2013)

Schnuppen wird wohl eher ein nasales Problem sein mit Taschentüchern und so, es sei denn die Nasenhaare sind so lang dass darauf schon Schuppen wachsen.

Und ganz so knapp war es mit dem rosa Lappen nicht. Ich hab meinen im Oktober 1998 bekommen und das ist auch noch der in hübschem rosa. Der EU-Führerschein müsste so um die Jahrtausendwende eingeführt worden sein, genau kann ich mich aber auch nicht erinnern.


----------



## Ogil (12. April 2013)

Hab meinen Fuehrerschein 1999 gemacht - und da waren es schon die Plastekaertchen und die neuen Fahrzeugklassen...


----------



## Fremder123 (12. April 2013)

Dann war es wohl eher bei MIR knapp. Grad mal wieder mein Bild darauf angeschaut... zum vergessen. Insofern ist eine Erneuerung sogar wünschenswert. òÓ

Aber Hauptsache noch die Berechtigung für 7,5 Tonnen. Werd ich zwar nie fahren, aber was man hat das hat man. Ach ja und Elektrorollstühle darf man auch damit bedienen, kuhle Sache.


----------



## Xidish (12. April 2013)

Vielleicht habe ich ja schon Schuppen in der Nase. 

Und ja, ich darf auch noch 7,5t fahren, wodurch ich auch schon 2 Arbeitsstellen wahrnehmen konnte.
1x Feriencamps in ganz Europa aufbauen - geilste Job, den ich je hatte (quasi bezahlter Urlaib^^) +
Tartan-Bahnen der Sportplätze in Deutschland und Österreich waschen (2.geilste Job)

Ach und sollte man MPU machen müssen, darf man danach nur noch 2,8t(oder 2,7t) und ohne Anhänger fahren,
obwohl man davor 7,5t fahren + Anhänger durfte.
Zum Glück habe ich mir bisher noch nix an Punkten eingefangen - nur 2 Geldstrafen.


----------



## myadictivo (12. April 2013)

jetzt outen sich die ganzen alten säcke  glaub bei mir war damals grade die umstellung (dezember geburtstag). wäre ich durch die prüfung gerasselt und im januar erneut zugelassen worden, dürfte ich wohl laut aussage vom damaligen fahrlehrer auch nicht mehr 7,5t und anhänger fahren. 

mußte mir den rosa lappen aber dann umschreiben lassen in diesen langweiligen karten-schein  sonst hätte ich mein motorrad offiziell nicht offen fahren dürfen


----------



## odinxd (12. April 2013)

Wuhu Post war grade da 

[attachment=13188:51-dTvuhzRL._SL500_AA300_.jpg]

Und wer E-Zigaretten kennt: einen Liquid und 2 neue Verdampfer


----------



## Fremder123 (12. April 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> jetzt outen sich die ganzen alten säcke


150, aber immer noch fit! Rock on!

Achso, fast vergessen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durchweg Lieder aus seinen 90er Filmen. Musik gewordener Kult und die perfekte Begleitung beim entspannten cruisen. "Giiiirl, you'll be a womaaaan sooon".


----------



## ZAM (12. April 2013)

odinxd schrieb:


> [attachment=13188:51-dTvuhzRL._SL500_AA300_.jpg]




Ist mir noch zu teuer.


----------



## EspCap (12. April 2013)

Den Schlüssel zur neuen Wohnung bzw. WG und zumindest schon mal ein Bett dafür. 
Und jemand der es mit mir teilt


----------



## Schrottinator (12. April 2013)

Wie heißt er?


----------



## Konov (12. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wie heißt er?




Gnahahaha


----------



## EspCap (12. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wie heißt er?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist schon eine Sie, keine Angst


----------



## Davatar (12. April 2013)

Deine Muddar?

Edit: Sorry, den musste ich jetzt bringen. Das wird vom Internet so allgemein erwartet.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. April 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ist schon eine Sie, keine Angst



Konnt's mir net verkneifen. ^^

Was ich neu habe? Den Hass auf Dinge, die Vorgänger vin mir gemacht haben.


----------



## vollmi (12. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Was ich neu habe? Den Hass auf Dinge, die Vorgänger vin mir gemacht haben.



Geht mir ähnlich. Nur isses nicht das was meine Vorgänger gemacht haben, sondern das was sie nicht gemacht haben. Nämlich ihre Arbeit *grrr*


----------



## Aun (12. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (12. April 2013)

Einen Beta-Key für FF 14


----------



## Reflox (12. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. April 2013)

Ich hab seit gestern besseres Internet.

Ich bezahl nicht mal mehr. Mein Bruder ist den Verantwortlichen nur dermaßen auf den Leim gegangen, dass die klein bei gegeben haben.


----------



## EspCap (12. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (12. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey, das hab ich auch! Glückwunsch!!!
Irgendwie bin ich vom rechten Pfad abgekommen und kaufe atm Unmengen an Büchern, in denen es um Mord, Terror, Blut, Perversion und Sauereien geht  Hmm.


----------



## Wynn (12. April 2013)

solang sie spannend sind und sich gut lesen


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2013)

I'm Olli and i approve this album


----------



## Reflox (12. April 2013)

Jordin schrieb:


> Hey, das hab ich auch! Glückwunsch!!!
> Irgendwie bin ich vom rechten Pfad abgekommen und kaufe atm Unmengen an Büchern, in denen es um Mord, Terror, Blut, Perversion und Sauereien geht  Hmm.



Haha, kannst du mir noch welche Empfehlen zu diesem Thema? Und ich meine nicht "Buddhas X Zitate für jeden Tag" das man aufm Klo liest


----------



## Schrottinator (12. April 2013)

Jordin schrieb:


> Hey, das hab ich auch! Glückwunsch!!!
> Irgendwie bin ich vom rechten Pfad abgekommen und kaufe atm Unmengen an Büchern, in denen es um Mord, Terror, Blut, Perversion und Sauereien geht  Hmm.



Clive Barker?


----------



## Jordin (12. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Haha, kannst du mir noch welche Empfehlen zu diesem Thema? Und ich meine nicht "Buddhas X Zitate für jeden Tag" das man aufm Klo liest



Ganz ehrlich? Ich kann nur immer wieder die "... für Dummies"-Reihe empfehlen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal ob Buddhismus, Zen oder Katholizismus. Auch wenn die Verpackung nach stark nach Scherzartikel aussieht, steckt fundiertes Wissen dahinter.
Ansonsten lese ich gern Satsang (von Isaac Shapiro z.. Das holt mich runter - erdet gewissermaßen -, ist hilfreich und hat so gar nix mit Zitaten auf Glückskeks-Niveau zu tun.

Edit:



Schrottinator schrieb:


> Clive Barker?


Ne^^ Obwohl ich letztens erst Candyman('s Fluch?) geguckt... - omg!
Meinte eher ein literarisches Crossover von Genres, die allesamt nix miteinander zu tun haben. 120 von Sodom - Thriller - Serienmörder - Rumpelstilzchen WTF


----------



## EspCap (12. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> I'm Olli and i approve this album



Dito. Ich hab's wegen dem Titelsong schon ewig erwartet, hab die ganze Zeit schlechte Konzert-Mitschnitte bei Youtube gehört. 
Ist zwar noch eine Spur nachdenklicher/emotionaler als Rebell Ohne Grund, aber mir gefällt's.


----------



## Reflox (12. April 2013)

Jordin schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich kann nur immer wieder die "... für Dummies"-Reihe empfehlen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das habe ich auch gesehen, dachte mir aber: "Näh also das sieht schon bisschen unseriös aus" und habs nicht gekauft. Naya, die Lieferung hatte wiedern 20% gutschein dabei, da werd ich wohl nachbestellen müssen


----------



## orkman (14. April 2013)

hdmi kabel 4,57 meter lang ... pc wurde sofort an den flachbildfernseher angeschlossen 
midleifcrisis buch (das mit LEIF ist schon mit absicht so geschrieben)


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. April 2013)

So das Wetter zumindest ein wenig genutzt und schon sind die 18" mit Sommerreifen zumindest wieder drauf. Vorne dann auch gleich mal 3cm gen Asphalt geholt. Für hinten muss ich die Woche mal auf die Bühne. Bis dahin eine Runde geschmeidige Keilform.


----------



## Thoor (14. April 2013)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> So das Wetter zumindest ein wenig genutzt und schon sind die 18" mit Sommerreifen zumindest wieder drauf. Vorne dann auch gleich mal 3cm gen Asphalt geholt. Für hinten muss ich die Woche mal auf die Bühne. Bis dahin eine Runde geschmeidige Keilform.



Fotooooo


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. April 2013)

Satz Sommerreifen (naja muss sein)
Nen Sony Xperia P


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. April 2013)

Thoor schrieb:


> Fotooooo






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (14. April 2013)

Jap vorne kommt er gut  hinten fehlen noch paar cm


----------



## vollmi (15. April 2013)

Mach doch einfach grössere Räder drauf. Das sieht dann etwa so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LarsW (15. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Und mein Tattoo.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. April 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Mach doch einfach grössere Räder drauf.


Das Gewinde ein wenig runterschrauben und dann passt es auch. Bei den Spritpreisen muss man halt irgendwo auch mal sparen.


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königmarcus (15. April 2013)

Zwar (noch) nicht in der Hand, aber zumindest schonmal die Bestellbestätigung von Amazon


----------



## Reflox (15. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und alle Alben von 4minute.
Das ist das schöne an der Schweiz


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. April 2013)

yeeeaaaaahhhhh Bubble Pop!!!


----------



## Alux (15. April 2013)

GoT Staffel 1+2 auf Blue Ray


----------



## HitotsuSatori (15. April 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



O.O Wo gibts die denn?


----------



## Ol@f (16. April 2013)

Einfach auf das Bild klicken.


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2013)

Mein Zeug ist immer gleich verlinkt. Ich dachte eigentlich genau dafür ist der Thread - Anregungen holen und gleich das Zeug klicken können. ^^


----------



## Saji (16. April 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mein Zeug ist immer gleich verlinkt. Ich dachte eigentlich genau dafür ist der Thread - Anregungen holen und gleich das Zeug klicken können. ^^



Warum bin ich da nie drauf gekommen? >_> Erklärbär Zam.


----------



## Thoor (16. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2x solche shirts



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (16. April 2013)

Neue Sparkassenkarte mit Geldkarten-Funktion und Guthaben drauf. Allerdings steht nicht mein Name auf der Karte   
Heute im Zigarettenautomaten gefunden. Aber ich bin ja ne ehrliche Haut und hab den Besitzer übers Fratzenbuch ausfindig machen können. Restaurantleiter in einem Nobel-Urlaubsressort. Gleich nen Date mit dem Herren.

Edit: Er war grad da, jetzt habe ich einen neuen Blumenstrauß


----------



## Wynn (17. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2013)

Jordin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. April 2013)

@ Wynn

Geile Trilogie


----------



## Firun (17. April 2013)

Es geht weiter mit dem zweiten Buch der Thrawn-Trilogie als Hörbuch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (18. April 2013)

A Song of Fire and Ice: A Game of Thrones
National Geographic April
Hellsing Band 1+2
Schrödingers Katze auf dem Mandelbrotbaum


----------



## BenNevis (19. April 2013)

Nach 18 Wochen Wartezeit ist das Byby endlich da!
Ich bin immernoch total ausm Häuschen   

btw: is'n firmenwagen^^


----------



## Konov (19. April 2013)

BenNevis schrieb:


> btw: is'n firmenwagen^^



Zählt nicht 

naja trotzdem viel spass in der Kiste, kannste ja an der Ampel mit sonnenbrille auf, fenster runter und muckies ausm Fenster hängen, den Dicken markieren 

Ja ich bediene Klischees von BMW fahrern, ich muss immer drüber schmunzeln. Aber das Blau gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## BenNevis (19. April 2013)

bin software engineer, hab keine muckies ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. April 2013)

Was ich neu habe?

- Mein Zubehör für mein Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 und damit meinen neuen PC 
- Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise(DVD) ... für 6,50€&#8364; bei Saturn kann man ja nix sagen
- Ein Belkin N300 Wireless Router


----------



## Wynn (19. April 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> - Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise(DVD) ... für 6,50€€ bei Saturn kann man ja nix sagen



es kommen noch minium 2 fassung vom ersten teil  mit bonus material und erweiterten szenen


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. April 2013)

Ja, ich weiß, dass vor dem 2. Teil im Dezember die Extended-Version kommen soll.

Die Special-Extended-Editions lass ich mir dann, evtl. sogar dann auf Blu-Ray, schenken 

Edit:

Heute hab ich mir noch gekauft:

Batman - Arkham Asylum - GOTY
Batman - Arkham City - GOTY
Friends - Season 1 / Season 2
Microsoft Xbox 360 Wireless Controller for Windows


----------



## orkman (20. April 2013)

prinz pi - kompass ohne norden premium edition (cd)
lincoln - amerikas grosser präsident (buch)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. April 2013)

Einen etwas flotteren Internetanschluss 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. April 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Einen etwas flotteren Internetanschluss
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm dat sieht ja nach 100mbit unileitung aus. so wie ich es mal gepostet hatte ^^

ich hab nen kater ^^


----------



## Ol@f (22. April 2013)

Hehe, bei mir an der Uni wurde das vor einiger Zeit auch mal wieder schneller gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (22. April 2013)

Neue Fahrradhandschuhe. Noname und spottbillig (Kaufland  ), aber superbequem und mit Polstern für die Handballen. Wer braucht da schon Nike & Co...^^ Übrigens: Meine Frau hat sich einige Stunden später für über 200 € neu eingekleidet... Szenen einer Ehe. <.<

Neue Sonnenbrille, um im neuen Auto die passende Coolness rüberzubringen - oder zumindest das Wunschdenken daran. Mucke an, Brille auf... und hoffen dass keiner die Kindersitze im Fond sieht. x)


----------



## odinxd (22. April 2013)

Heute Amazon Bestellung bekommen 

[attachment=13206:toy_story.png] [attachment=13205:small_soldiers.png] [attachment=13204:looper.png]
[attachment=13207:tribute_von_panem.png] [attachment=13202:der_hobbit.png] [attachment=13203:game_of_thrones.png]

Einiges zum gucken


----------



## Davatar (22. April 2013)

Nen JetBrains-Resharper Key für Eigennutz, gabs bis und mit heute zu 50%


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2013)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Hehe, bei mir an der Uni wurde das vor einiger Zeit auch mal wieder schneller gemacht:



Pff. Wenn ich in der Uni sitze hab ich 1 Gbit, das hier ist nur im Wohnheim 

On topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (22. April 2013)

Und bei solchen DL Raten will einer sagen er lädt nix runter trololol.


----------



## Ol@f (22. April 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Pff. Wenn ich in der Uni sitze hab ich 1 Gbit, das hier ist nur im Wohnheim


Ist bei mir nicht anders.


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Und bei solchen DL Raten will einer sagen er lädt nix runter trololol.



Falls du mich meinst - ich lad schon Zeug runter, aber nur bei iTunes.


----------



## Aun (22. April 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Falls du mich meinst - ich lad schon Zeug runter, aber nur bei iTunes.



sprach pittiplatsch und log weiter


----------



## Legendary (22. April 2013)

bei Itunes...mit 70 MB/s...alter wenn ich mir die Möglichkeiten ausmale läuft mir der Sabber literweise aus der Schnauze.


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> bei Itunes...mit 70 MB/s...alter wenn ich mir die Möglichkeiten ausmale läuft mir der Sabber literweise aus der Schnauze.



ja, bei itunes
imagine rapidshare premium!


----------



## Legendary (22. April 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ja, bei itunes
> imagine rapidshare premium!



Der 1. Teil mit iTunes war nicht auf mich bezogen sondern eher so salopp "jaja klaar nur auf itunes" 


Deswegen sag ich ja sabber...LITERWEISE!


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> bei Itunes...mit 70 MB/s...alter wenn ich mir die Möglichkeiten ausmale läuft mir der Sabber literweise aus der Schnauze.



Wäre ja echt eine top Idee über das geloggte Internet der Uni illegal Zeug zu ziehen


----------



## Aun (23. April 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wäre ja echt eine top Idee über das geloggte Internet der Uni illegal Zeug zu ziehen



*hust* terrabytes *hust* hach war das ne nummer das beim urz zu erklären, wie man in einer woche 1 tb traffic verursachen konnte


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (23. April 2013)

hattest du max payne nicht schonmal gekauft ?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> hattest du max payne nicht schonmal gekauft ?


Nö!


----------



## Wynn (23. April 2013)

biste sicher ?

ich glaub ich habe max payn 3 und anonymous schon mal auf einen deiner fotos gesehen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> biste sicher ?


Nö, denn eigentlich sage ich das nur um Dich zu ärgern. Da ich unter chronischer Allzheimer und anfangender Demenz leide, kaufe ich ja immer alles doppelt.


----------



## Wynn (23. April 2013)

war der meinung halt mal ne box mit max payne gesehen zu haben - deine alten bilder sind ja nicht mehr vorhanden  die anymous bluray kam mir auch bekannt vor und das hast nichts mit alzheimer oder demenz zutuen ab ner bestimmten grösse der sammlung verliert man teilweise die übersicht


----------



## Alux (23. April 2013)

Das neue Hurts Album ist nur zum empfehlen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> war der meinung halt mal ne box mit max payne gesehen zu haben - deine alten bilder sind ja nicht mehr vorhanden  die anymous bluray kam mir auch bekannt vor und das hast nichts mit alzheimer oder demenz zutuen ab ner bestimmten grösse der sammlung verliert man teilweise die übersicht


Also bei Games ist es noch lange nicht soweit, aber damit mir das bei Filmen nicht passiert nutze ich die MyMovies App.


----------



## Legendary (23. April 2013)

Frustkauf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ok Whitelist...ja ok dann halt nicht ne. Ist mir sauber zu blöd.


----------



## Wynn (23. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Frustkauf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saji (23. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Frustkauf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aus Frust ne Xbox? Wie stark muss der Frust denn sein und wie tief erst sitzen? :O


----------



## Legendary (23. April 2013)

@Wynn:

Merci.

@Saji:

Naja...ich hab ja schon ne 360er aber eine uralte weiße Phat ohne HDMI. Da ich aber gerne alte Emulatoren wie SNES auf dem Ding laufen lassen würde brauch ich eine neue Slim mit HDMI und die war jetzt spottbillig ohne Controller usw, hab ich ja alles schon. Wart mal ab bis ich richtig gefrustet bin, ich hoff da ist dann die 720er schon draußen.


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> @Wynn:
> 
> Merci.
> 
> ...



Du meinst doch sicher Emolatrinen oder?


----------



## Saji (23. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Wart mal ab bis ich richtig gefrustet bin, ich hoff da ist dann die 720er schon draußen.



Ich hoffe du bist dann soooo sehr gefrustet das du mir auch eine kaufst.  Anyway, viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Legendary (23. April 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du bist dann soooo sehr gefrustet das du mir auch eine kaufst.



Klar! 


Merci, hab dann endlich mal eine mit WLAN, das scheiß LAN Kabel durch die Wohnung legen und das Laufwerk das so laut ist wie ein Staubsauger hat mich eh langsam aufgeregt.


----------



## Saji (23. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Klar!




Werd dich dran erinnern.  Und damit es nicht zu sehr OT hier geht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grad bei Steam im Angebot für 6,80. Keine Ahnung wie es ist, aber beim Trailer musste ich lachen! Schaffen nicht viele Spiele.


----------



## Legendary (23. April 2013)

Hab den 2. Teil gespielt und war eigentlich sehr begeistert, wirst du oft lachen!


----------



## EspCap (25. April 2013)

Ein kleines Vermögen für Bücher liegen lassen, mal wieder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (25. April 2013)

du wirst tierarzt/tierpsychiater ?

habe eine neue logtech maus da die alte schon wieder abgentuzt ist nach ca nem jahr


----------



## painschkes (25. April 2013)

_Biochemiker..soweit ich weiss? :-o_


----------



## Konov (25. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> du wirst tierarzt/tierpsychiater ?



 lol


----------



## Saji (25. April 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> lol



Du kannst nicht erwarten das er Physiologie von Psychologie unterscheiden kann.


----------



## Wynn (25. April 2013)

das tierphysologie buch hat mich verwirrt ^^


----------



## EspCap (26. April 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Biochemiker..soweit ich weiss? :-o_



Richtig  Ja, die Tierphysiologie-Vorlesung im Stundenplan hat auch mich bzw. meine ganzen Kommilitonen verwirrt... eigentlich sollte das "normale" Physiologie sein. Wird wohl daran liegen, dass wir in der Bio-Fachschaft sind (was ich nach wie vor nicht so toll finde). Ich hoffe mal der Fokus liegt trotzdem auf Humanphysiologie, in Anbetracht der Tatsache dass 80% aller Biochemiker in der Pharma-Industrie arbeiten... 

Es gibt aber durchaus auch Fachwerke zu Tier_psychologie, _aber mit so was muss ich mich zum Glück nicht beschäftigen


----------



## EspCap (27. April 2013)

Neue Schuhe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und einen blauen Laserpointer. Musste das Ding einfach bestellen als ich erfahren hab dass es sie gibt.


----------



## schneemaus (27. April 2013)

Nen Termin zum Tattoo-Stechen *freu*


----------



## Thoor (27. April 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nen Termin zum Tattoo-Stechen *freu*



Highfive, ich auch o/


----------



## Saji (27. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: So, nun gehts!


----------



## zoizz (27. April 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Dr Who
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: So, nun gehts!



i like




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und solange beim Stechen nicht irgendwelche "niedlichen" Dinge oder Kinder-Freundinen-Krankheitsnamen auftauchen, ist es einfarbig auch noch nice.


----------



## EspCap (28. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (29. April 2013)

So bei mir auch wieder was neues:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch n Satz TorxPlus 3/4" Bits

mfG René


----------



## ichigoleader (29. April 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/Netgear-ProSafe-Wireless-N-WNDAP660-Gigabit-LAN/dp/B0099H8BQA/ref=sr_1_140?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1367217838&sr=1-140

http://www.amazon.de/Razer-Ouroborus-Gaming-Maus-schwarz/dp/B009DYOPIM/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1367217911&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=razer+uoroboros

http://www.amazon.de/Neca-634482397909-Freddy-Kr%C3%BCger-Figur/dp/B0001GBR6Y/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1367217936&sr=8-7&keywords=freddy+kruger 

und:

http://www.amazon.de/FLAGSHIP-012345678-Universal-Audiophile-World-Wide/dp/B005VCYKSU/ref=sr_1_3?s=home-theater&ie=UTF8&qid=1367218013&sr=1-3&keywords=oppo


----------



## Wynn (29. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

für 4,56 €


----------



## bkeleanor (29. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> für 4,56 €



wasted!
nein...fahrzeuge mit fahrphysik finde ich äusserst gut umgesetzt.


----------



## Thoor (29. April 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> wasted!
> nein...fahrzeuge mit fahrphysik finde ich äusserst gut umgesetzt.



Also über Mafia 2 kann man (abgesehen von der kurzen Storyline) absolut gar nichts sagen. Absolut realistisches, authentisches und total amüsantes Spiel! 

@Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. April 2013)

Mafia 2 hat mir um einiges besser gefallen als GTA IV, besonders in Sachen Atmosphäre. Die Stadt in GTA war einfach so bla.


----------



## Alux (29. April 2013)

Neues Shirt

Vorne                                                                                                    Hinten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Heute hat jeder Schüler von unsern Religionsprofessor(der auch Pfarrer ist) ein Buch geschenkt bekommen, dass seiner Meinung nach am besten zu jedem passt. Für mich gabs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2013)

Nen Termin beim Zahnarzt  Ich bin Angstpatientin und nachdem sich mein alter Zahnarzt vor, keine Ahnung, 5 Jahren oder so umgebracht hat, hat mich kein Zahnarzt mehr gesehen. Aber die Zahnärztin hat das beste Rating (312 Leute haben bewertet, 4,5 Sterne, das macht mir doch etwas Mut) und ich muss nicht allein hin, sondern hab wen zum Händchen halten dabei 


Ach, und: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So ein ganz einfaches, um mal wieder reinzukommen. Wenn ich das wieder besser kann, hol ich mir evtl. n Ordentliches.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Beides zum Hirn anstrengen. Die Würfel bestehen eben aus mehreren Teilen, die man dann zu Würfeln zusammen setzen muss. Wem das zu einfach ist (bzw. wer sie alle mehrmals gelöst hat, so wie ich mittlerweile), für den sind auf der Rückseite noch Challenges, die aus mehreren Würfeln bestehen und die man nur teilweise sieht. Und wem DAS auch noch zu einfach ist, für den gibt's ne Software, mit dem er sich seine eigenen Rätsel erstellen kann, die man dann austüfteln kann. Und das Kugeldingens besteht ja, wie man sieht, aus mehreren, unterschiedlich geformten Teilen. Da sind verschiedene Aufgaben dabei, bei denen man anfangs noch viele, später immer weniger Teile vorgegeben bekommt und den Rest ausknobeln muss. Wem das zu einfach ist, der kann aus den Dingern dann noch Pyramiden bauen.


----------



## Saji (2. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Aber die Zahnärztin hat das beste Rating (312 Leute haben bewertet, 4,5 Sterne, das macht mir doch etwas Mut)



Aber nur weil die anderen 500 Patienten nach der Behandlung nicht mehr lebendig genug waren um zu bewerten.  Ich weiß, ich mache nicht gerade Mut. Ich kann aber auch nicht verstehen warum man solche Angst vor Zahnärzten hat. Sind doch urkomische Leute! Erst stopfen sie einem das Maul mit Wattebällchen voll und wollen dann wissen wie der letzte Urlaub war. 

Toi toi toi schneemaus, du packst das schon!


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Mai 2013)

Hast du nen Link zu dem Kugelspiel, schneemaus?
Danke


----------



## Saji (2. Mai 2013)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Hast du nen Link zu dem Kugelspiel, schneemaus?
> Danke



*Stimme verstell* Aber natürlich! http://www.amazon.de/Smart-Games-12820-Puzzler-Denkspiel/dp/B001MWRYJ0


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Mai 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> *Stimme verstell* Aber natürlich! http://www.amazon.de...l/dp/B001MWRYJ0



Sind da jetzt zwei solche Spielkoffer drinne oder nur einer? Irgendwie kann ich das den Informationen nicht entnehmen.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2013)

Ich hab was Neues: Weniger Zahnschmerzen. Und so ne kompetente Zahnärztin hab ich noch nicht erlebt. Setzt mir ne Spritze, ich merk die nicht mal (!!!), sondern nur, dass auf einmal langsam was taub wird. Als sie anfing und ich nur mal mit dem Auge gezuckt hat, weil's leicht weh getan hat, hat sie sofort gestoppt: "Hat das weh getan?" "Mhm, schon" "Gut, dann spritzen wir nochmal nach." Klar hab ich jetzt noch Schmerzen (außerdem ist auch noch nicht alles gemacht, dank meiner Zahnarztangst war ja nicht nur ein Zahn befallen, aber ich hab so nen Arschloch-Karies, der sich von den Seiten in den Zahn gefuttert hat und den man von außen nicht sieht, irgendwann schmerzt's halt), aber schon weniger. Und ernsthaft, da geh ich gerne nochmal hin.

Und wegen dem Kugelspiel: Das ist ein Koffer. Innenseite = 2D-Herausforderungen, Außenseite = 3D, sprich Pyramiden.


----------



## Alux (2. Mai 2013)

Neue Sig und demnächst ein neues Handy


----------



## ZAM (6. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Mai 2013)

Der Film soll echt ganz gut sein, siehe 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ClNUKr01YzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (6. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die dinger von harbinger hab ich auch schon paar Jahre, nur mit rotem schriftzug ^^
kannste nix falsch machen damit


----------



## ZAM (6. Mai 2013)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Der Film soll echt ganz gut sein



Ich weiß - kenn ihn schon. ^^


----------



## heinzelmännchen (6. Mai 2013)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Der Film soll echt ganz gut sein, [...]






ZAM schrieb:


> Ich weiß - kenn ihn schon. ^^



...der Film ist großartig  Er stiftet in den ersten 40 Minuten (ungefähr) Verwirrung und wird immer abstruser.

Hab mich mit nem Kumpel schlapp gelacht als wir den geschaut haben. Keine unserer zahlreichen Theorien, die wir zu Beginn aufgestellt haben,
was dort denn abläuft, war zutreffend.


----------



## Wynn (7. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aus dem aktuellen humble bundle


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Mai 2013)

och schade, dachte du hättest das neue farcry blood sonstwas.

Hat das einer und weis ob es gut ist?


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Mai 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> och schade, dachte du hättest das neue farcry blood sonstwas.
> 
> Hat das einer und weis ob es gut ist?



Es ist eine Hommage an das Trashige aus den 80gern. Wenn du was damit anfangen kannst, könnte es dir gefallen. Ansonsten einfach weiter gehen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Mai 2013)

Das weis ich ja, mir ist auch klar wo der Charme liegt. Ich frag mich nur ob das Spiel vom Gameplay her Spaß macht. Mit FC3 war ich gut zufrieden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Das weis ich ja, mir ist auch klar wo der Charme liegt. Ich frag mich nur ob das Spiel vom Gameplay her Spaß macht. Mit FC3 war ich gut zufrieden.



Gameplay ist 1 zu 1 Far Cry 3, nur reduzierter.


----------



## Reflox (8. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schade dass ich sie nicht von der Ecke aus aufhängen kann


----------



## ZAM (8. Mai 2013)

Ich ersetze sehr selten bestehende DVDs durch BluRays, aber die sind grad bei unter 10€ *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (8. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich ersetze sehr selten bestehende DVDs durch BluRays, aber die sind grad bei unter 10€ *g*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Khaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iShock (8. Mai 2013)

ne Sommerfrisur


----------



## Aun (8. Mai 2013)

nach einem jahr verfallsdatum endlich mal nen neuen perso beantragt


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Mai 2013)

4 Bücher von Tom Clancy (Gnadenlos, Ehrenschuld, Die Stunde der Patrioten und Operation Rainbow)

5 DVDs (Fanta 4 Unplugged I und Unplugged II, Die Toten Hosen Unplugged, NCIS Season 2.1 und 2.2)

Und eine Maus: http://www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Mice/ROCCAT-Kone-Pure/


----------



## Wynn (8. Mai 2013)

oh das wird teuer aun weil es ja der digitale ausweis ist ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Mai 2013)

Der Perso kostet 26€... ich durfte letzte Woche 59€ für meinen Reispass löhnen


----------



## Wynn (8. Mai 2013)

ich durte 30 zahlen weil ich über 24 bin


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Mai 2013)

Ok, 26€ war leicht geraten 

Er kostet offiziell 28,80€ und ist 10 Jahre gültig (wenn man >=24 Jahre ist)


----------



## Wynn (8. Mai 2013)

falls man vergisst die online funktion aktivieren zu lassen kostet es nachträglich nochmal 6 bis 8 euro €


----------



## Derulu (8. Mai 2013)

Kinners...bei uns kosten dat Ding immer 61,5&#8364; - Führerscheinaustellung kostet 49,5&#8364; und Reisepass 79,5&#8364;

Also "teuer" ist das was ihr da aufwerft aber gar nicht


----------



## Alux (8. Mai 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4
Monatslinsen


----------



## Legendary (8. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Samsung Galaxy S4


Und zufrieden?


----------



## Alux (8. Mai 2013)

Kann mich nicht beklagen bisher, alle Funktionen werd ich erst porbieren, nur das Scrollen mit den Augen soll laut den Testberichten net so flockig sein, ich werd dann berichten wies geht.

Aja und wo find ich stylische Sonnenbrillen?^^


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Mai 2013)

Injustice


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich ersetze sehr selten bestehende DVDs durch BluRays, aber die sind grad bei unter 10€ *g*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sind doch nur die Kinocuts, die will doch keiner.


----------



## ZAM (8. Mai 2013)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Das sind doch nur die Kinocuts, die will doch keiner.



Pauschalisierungen bringen den kleinen Jesus immer noch zum Weinen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Pauschalisierungen bringen den kleinen Jesus immer noch zum Weinen.


Aber nur weil der kleine Jesus scheinbar keinen Plan hat.


----------



## EspCap (10. Mai 2013)

Neue Ohrhörer, nachdem meine Beats vollkommen verschollen sind:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. Mai 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Neue Ohrhörer, nachdem meine Beats vollkommen verschollen sind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irgendwie bist Du wesentlich feminer...und hübscher...als ich Dich mir vorgestellt hab...


----------



## myadictivo (10. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bestellt & bezahlt..und nun das elendige warten auf lieferung


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (10. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Irgendwie bist Du wesentlich feminer...und hübscher...als ich Dich mir vorgestellt hab...



vieleicht gabs die frau zu den ohrhören dazu ^^


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2013)

Die frau sieht ziemlich bescheiden aus mit ihrer schlechten haut und der dicken schminke darüber


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Mai 2013)

Stellen wir hier schon Ansprüche ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Mai 2013)

Ich hab neu:

Bulls Copperhead 3
Sigma Lightster Komplett-Set
Abus Ivera 7210
Mount Glocke Billy Schwarz
Shockblade II
X-Blade II
Mythos 2.0 L.E. black matt


----------



## painschkes (10. Mai 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> bestellt & bezahlt..und nun das elendige warten auf lieferung



_Viel Spaß - das Nanoxia wird bei mir auch noch iiiiiiiiiiiiiiirgendwann zum Einsatz kommen.. :-p

Macho <3
_


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Mai 2013)

Ich hoffe mal für myadictivo, dass das Gehäusezubehör bei ihm dabei ist.

Wenn nicht, dann nicht auf das Vertrauen, was im Handbuch steht. Gleich das Kontaktformular auf der Webseite nutzen


----------



## win3ermute (10. Mai 2013)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Aber nur weil der kleine Jesus scheinbar keinen Plan hat.



Dann kläre er uns doch auf, oh Mann mit dem Plan. Meines Wissens nach gibt es vom ersten Film einen längeren Cut; das war's dann auch schon. Und ob man den unbedingt braucht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, da dies eine TV-Fassung ist und nicht Wises intentionierte Fassung. Siehe auch "Star Wars" - da warten Fans nach wie vor auf eine brauchbare Veröffentlichung der Original-Cuts.


----------



## myadictivo (10. Mai 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal für myadictivo, dass das Gehäusezubehör bei ihm dabei ist.
> 
> Wenn nicht, dann nicht auf das Vertrauen, was im Handbuch steht. Gleich das Kontaktformular auf der Webseite nutzen



ach, deins wo die teile gefehlt haben war das gleiche ?
ich habs aber bei mindfactory bestellt, ich habe genug vertrauen in die jungs/mädels, dass doch alles komplett sein wird...

wird aber wohl bestimmt nächste woche werden  überwiesen hatte ich zwar online heute nacht um 4, aber war wahrscheinlich noch nicht bei denen heute gutgeschrieben..und wochenends geht ja nix mit überweisungen..

je länger ich dieses brummen im ohr hab mit dem aktuellen lüfter/case, desto wahnsinniger werde ich noch..


----------



## JokerofDarkness (10. Mai 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Dann kläre er uns doch auf, oh Mann mit dem Plan. Meines Wissens nach gibt es vom ersten Film einen längeren Cut; das war's dann auch schon. Und ob man den unbedingt braucht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, da dies eine TV-Fassung ist und nicht Wises intentionierte Fassung. Siehe auch "Star Wars" - da warten Fans nach wie vor auf eine brauchbare Veröffentlichung der Original-Cuts.


Ist zwar hier der falsche Thread für, aber mal ganz kurz: Gemeint waren nicht irgendwelche TV Langfassungen, sondern die Versionen, wie sie ja schon seit Jahren auf den DVDs der Special Edition drauf waren. Dort gibt es schon einmal Teil 1 & 2 als Directors Cuts und 6 als Extended Version. Zudem hatte Paramount an diversen Teilen die Effekte überarbeitet bzw. Szenen hinzugefügt oder entfernt. Das Ganze ist tatsächlich weit komplexer, als man mal eben annimmt. Will man das Ganze tatsächlich auf ein oder zwei Sätze herunterbrechen, dann liegen auf der derzeitigen BD Auswertung die Versionen der VHS bzw. der ersten DVD Auflage vor, obwohl ja schon lange die Versionen der DVD SE in diversen Auflagen vorliegen. Diese hätte man ja nur 1:1 in HD Abtastung auf BD pressen müssen. Hier werden aber seitens Paramount einfach mal wieder die Fans mit den alten Versionen grundlos zur Kasse gebeten. Das die überarbeiten Versionen kommen, dürfte wohl jedem klar sein, der sich damit schon mal beschäftigt hat.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Mai 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ach, deins wo die teile gefehlt haben war das gleiche ?
> ich habs aber bei mindfactory bestellt, ich habe genug vertrauen in die jungs/mädels, dass doch alles komplett sein wird...
> 
> wird aber wohl bestimmt nächste woche werden  überwiesen hatte ich zwar online heute nacht um 4, aber war wahrscheinlich noch nicht bei denen heute gutgeschrieben..und wochenends geht ja nix mit überweisungen..
> ...



Ich hatte mein auch bei MF gekauft 

Ob es komplett ist oder nicht, wissen die bei MF ja auch nicht, das sie die Kisten ja nicht öffnen. Aber normalerweise sollte schon alles dabei sein


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (10. Mai 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich hatte mein auch bei MF gekauft
> 
> Ob es komplett ist oder nicht, wissen die bei MF ja auch nicht, das sie die Kisten ja nicht öffnen. Aber normalerweise sollte schon alles dabei sein



ahso..ich dachte hättest bei caseking gekauft...
na dann muss ich wohl doch hoffen und zittern ^^


----------



## ZAM (10. Mai 2013)

Einen DC von Star Trek 1+2 brauch ich nicht wirklich, aber das Teil 6 tatsächlich nicht der Extended Cut ist, ist schon enttäuschend. Den habe ich in der Version:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dafür haben die BDs der Fassung hier was voraus, weil die absolut kein Bonusmaterial außer maximal Trailer bietet (nicht mal Kommentare).


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (11. Mai 2013)

also jetzt muss ich leider fragen. wer zum henker kauft sich sowas? oO trinkts du oder deine frau während der schwangerschaft?


----------



## H2OTest (11. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> also jetzt muss ich leider fragen. wer zum henker kauft sich sowas? oO trinkts du oder deine frau während der schwangerschaft?



das war auch mein erster gedanke


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Mai 2013)

Wie bescheuert muss man sein? Klar wir sind Alkoholiker und ich bekomme ein Kind. Deswegen kauf ich das buch.
oder ich stelle mir die Logische Frage, Vielleicht hat der Liebe Sam ein Umgang mit so einem Kind was FASD hat und muss sich Informieren. 


Das nächste mal Poste ich lieber den neu gekauften HD Porno


----------



## Aun (11. Mai 2013)

ja kann ich zb riechen, dass du beruflich, damit zu tun hast? wollte ja nicht angreifend formulieren, aber der post war wirklich erstmal zum schlucken......


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2013)

Naja wer ohne Kommentar postet was er grad neues hat, muss sich nicht wundern dass solche Kommentare kommen


----------



## ZAM (11. Mai 2013)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Das nächste mal Poste ich lieber den neu gekauften HD Porno



Veto


----------



## H2OTest (11. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Veto



Veto


----------



## myadictivo (12. Mai 2013)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat der Liebe Sam ein Umgang mit so einem Kind was FASD hat und muss sich Informieren.



einfach morgens bier,mittags wein und abends schnaps anbieten ^^

neu bei mir :

schreibtisch und wohnzimmerwand (fehlt noch ein schrank) sowie frisch gestrichene wände


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Mai 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> neu bei mir :
> 
> schreibtisch und wohnzimmerwand (fehlt noch ein schrank) sowie frisch gestrichene wände



Das schreit doch nach Fotos


----------



## Legendary (12. Mai 2013)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Das nächste mal Poste ich lieber den neu gekauften HD Porno



Hallo, so was kauft man sich doch nicht mehr?! The Internet is for porn!


----------



## myadictivo (12. Mai 2013)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Das schreit doch nach Fotos






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grade fertig geworden mit dem aufbau..nie wieder ^^ jetzt nur noch den couch tisch zusammen friemeln und nächste woche noch die couch austauschen.. schreibtisch sieht noch leicht chaotisch aus...da muss ich erstmal was besteln für die boxen/anlage und co


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Mai 2013)

nice


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Mai 2013)

Sieht gut aus. Holzverkleidung auch neu oder bearbeitet?


----------



## myadictivo (12. Mai 2013)

von der schräge ? ne, die ist unbearbeitet, aber würde ggf auch mal ner renovierung bedürfen. afair hängt die schon 20 jahre... (und diese komischen glow in the dark sterne vernichten ^^)
kabel-wirr-warr muss ich mal noch richten und schränke mit zeug befüllen

edit : neuer chaos schreibtisch mit umgezogener pflanze


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2013)

Die Pflanze is ja cool. Wie heißtn die, was kostet die, wie oft muss man die gießen?


----------



## myadictivo (12. Mai 2013)

laut steckkarte im topf ist das ne "monstera pertusum"
relativ pflegeleicht, sonst wär sie mir auch schon eingegangen. einmal wöchentlich gießen und darf antrocknen ^^
(also eher 1x monatlich gießen)
halbschattiger standort...

ich weiß nicht was die in so ner größe kostet..wahrscheinlich viel. die war ja beim kauf nur so hoch wie diese befestigung die man hintendran sieht. in der größe bekommst die dinger wohl für 10-20 euro in jedem grünzeugladen.
die pflanze ist jetzt aber locker schon weit älter als 5-8 jahre


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2013)

Oh cool, ich bin nämlich im Normalfall absolut unfähig, was Pflanzen angeht, deswegen gibt's hier auch keine, aber eigentlich hätt ich schon gern eine. Wenn man die nur so selten gießen muss und die nich so teuer is, überleg ich mir das, dann schaff ich mich nächste Woche mal in die Grünabteilung vom Baumarkt, danke!


----------



## myadictivo (12. Mai 2013)

von denen hab ich ne ganze menge, eben weils unkaputtbar ist (ich hab bestimmt auch schon für einige teure euronen grünzeug eingehen lassen, weil unfähig ^^)
in dem weißen topf nebendran sieht man ja auch noch eine. die hat allerdings nur 2 äste/triebe oder wie man auch immer dazu sagt.
die große hat davon ja 5-6 stück im topf..

aber teuer sind die auf keinen fall..jedenfalls in den kleineren ausführungen.

die pflanze ist nicht mir, sondern ging in meinen besitz über, weil man die nicht mehr wirklich transportieren kann. aber meine schwester (gehört die pflanze) hat wohl gemeint, in der größe würds schon die 100 euro sprengen.
was da dran ist, hab ich keine ahnung


----------



## Alux (12. Mai 2013)

Mein erstes Auto   
Erstmal gibts nur ein Bild aus der Anzeige, sobalds bei mir steht mach ich noch ein paar.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (12. Mai 2013)

Die Pflanze ist echt ganz cool weil sie an der Decke lang wächst ^^
Urwald feeling!


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Pflanze ist echt ganz cool weil sie an der Decke lang wächst ^^
> Urwald feeling!



Genau deswegen find ich die ja so toll ^^


----------



## myadictivo (12. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Urwald feeling!



ich würd ja noch paar vögel, schlangen und totenkopf-äffchen hier rumspringen lassen..aber meine frau legt sich quer 
aber terrarium mit fröschen ist in planung


----------



## Saji (12. Mai 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> aber meine frau legt sich quer



Einfach so, mitten in der Wohnung? Ist ja  unpraktisch. Und wenn man dann über sie stolpert ist das Geschrei groß. 

Ich habe neu: Far Cry 3. ^^


----------



## Aun (12. Mai 2013)

bei der monstera machste nie was falsch. die sind sowas von pflegeleicht. same wie ein großmutterstuhl (kaktus). die dinger kannst sogar ins aquarium stellen (reinigung usw) und die früchte kann man essen. quasi ne eierlegende wollmilchsau  (nein das war kein scherz) http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C3%B6stliches_Fensterblatt


----------



## myadictivo (12. Mai 2013)

muss ich mir auch mal besorgen..also die mit früchten 

grade bestellt :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und passend dazu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für schönes heimkino-feeling


----------



## Legendary (12. Mai 2013)

Ah Teufel, viel Spaß damit. Hab mein Concept E Magnum schon viele Jahre am PC im Einsatz und bin immer noch mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## myadictivo (12. Mai 2013)

teufel ? eigentlich sollte das ein canton movie 85cx sein *grübel*
aber vll auch falsches bild rausgesucht im eifer des gefechts


----------



## Legendary (12. Mai 2013)

Achso auf dem Bild sieht man die Bezeichnung auf den Lautsprechern nicht und die Teufel haben ein ähnliches Design...naja dann mal nicht viel Spaß.


----------



## Derulu (13. Mai 2013)

Janz janz neu


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Mai 2013)

Aus welchem Grund ist Season 3 bitte USK 18?


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund ist Season 3 bitte USK 18?



Season 3 ist (Meiner Meinung nach) um EINIGES brutaler/gewalttätiger als die anderen aktuellen Staffeln. Ab und zu hats auch noch ne "Erotik Szene" drin wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wird wohl daran liegen..


----------



## Wynn (13. Mai 2013)

staffel 3 ist nur wegen einer folge fsk 18 und das ist die letzte folge von staffel 3 alle anderen folgen sind fsk16


----------



## BoP78 (13. Mai 2013)

Neue Flights für meine Darts erstanden - im schicken Union-Jack Design


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Mai 2013)

2x Helix Piercing am linken Ohr. :3


----------



## vollmi (15. Mai 2013)

Hab mir mal wieder n neuen Helm gegönnt.
Links der Alte, rechts der Neue.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fühlt sich richtig gut an, mal wieder n sauberen Helm anzuhaben. Vor allem das Innenfutter wird mit der Zeit schon schmierig.

mfG René


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2013)

Sind das Fahrradhelme? 
Ich hoffe nicht, die sehen nämlich echt bescheiden aus 


Dank meiner neuen beruflichen Situation gleich mal was gegönnt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




die bremsschuhe für meine stadtschlampe weil der hinten so langsam auf der letzten rille pfeift 

Hmm keins der bilder geht, müsster halt die links kopieren


----------



## Saji (15. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Sind das Fahrradhelme?
> Ich hoffe nicht, die sehen nämlich echt bescheiden aus



Reithelme. Der schwarze ist wohl der Casco Passion.


----------



## Aun (15. Mai 2013)

also doch fahrradkurier für hermes


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> also doch fahrradkurier für hermes



haben die überhaupt fahrradkuriere?? 

Mein job hat soviel verantwortung dass die meisten sich in die hose scheißen, deswegen bin ich ja auch aus 400 leuten ausgewählt worden 

warum geht das mit den bildern verlinken hier net?


----------



## Legendary (15. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Mein job hat soviel verantwortung dass die meisten sich in die hose scheißen, deswegen bin ich ja auch aus 400 leuten ausgewählt worden



Aha?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VBcRFu5QBvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> haben die überhaupt fahrradkuriere??
> 
> Mein job hat soviel verantwortung dass die meisten sich in die hose scheißen, deswegen bin ich ja auch aus 400 leuten ausgewählt worden
> 
> warum geht das mit den bildern verlinken hier net?



Fahrradkurier im Bereich "illegaler Organhandel"?


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2013)

Das bilder verlinken geht immer noch net


----------



## vollmi (15. Mai 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Reithelme. Der schwarze ist wohl der Casco Passion.



Jep Reithelme. Und getroffen. Ist ein Passion. Wahr erstaunt wie günstig die Dinger mittlerweile sind. für den hellen habe ich damals noch über 300 Euro gezahlt.

mfG René


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2013)

HAH Bilder posten geht wieder.... danke ZAM für den kleinen aber feinen Hinweis





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die rote ausführung


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2013)

Wowitem


----------



## Wynn (16. Mai 2013)

wow da haste aber lange knochen gefarmt


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Mai 2013)

ZAM spielt immernoch WoW?


----------



## ZAM (17. Mai 2013)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> ZAM spielt immernoch WoW?



Immer wieder mal. 


Nachdem meine GTX 570 DCii wegen den monatelangen Treiber-Problemen mit DX11-Spielen die Hufe hoch gerissen hat, hat mir ein netter Kollege von PCGH folgende Karte vermacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Radeon HD 6970 DCii


----------



## H2OTest (17. Mai 2013)

ne 680? edit ne ne 6970 xD


----------



## ZAM (17. Mai 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ne 680? edit ne ne 6970 xD



Ja, hatte das vergessen *g*


----------



## Wynn (17. Mai 2013)

mögest du mit der neuen karte von treiber problemen verschont bleiben


----------



## Saji (17. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> mögest du mit der neuen karte von treiber problemen verschont bleiben



Amen mein Bruder! Halleluja!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

HP Elitebook 8540w:laugh:


----------



## Konov (20. Mai 2013)

Shopping Tour erstmal beendet...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fühle mich hoffentlich sicherer damit auch wenn ich kein extremes Downhill fahre


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem mein altes gestern den Geist aufgegeben hat..


----------



## Wynn (21. Mai 2013)

ob das schon als neuvertrag gilt und ob shikarai jetzt gedrosselt wird ^^


habe neu hws snydrom mit myogelose

*
*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2013)

Wir sind seit mehr als 10 Jahren Kunden bei der Telekom (mal mehr mal weniger zufrieden), also wird bei uns noch nix gedrosselt. Und bis die Drosselung in Kraft tritt, bin ich schon lange ausgezogen und dann sicherlich kein Telekom Kunde mehr


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> habe neu hws snydrom mit myogelose



gute Besserung!

Schon beim arzt gewesen? google sagt ab zur akupunktur, bzw. leichten Sport treiben ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> gute Besserung!
> 
> Schon beim arzt gewesen? google sagt ab zur akupunktur, bzw. leichten Sport treiben ^^



Der Arzt hat es ihm eingeredet.


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Der Arzt hat es ihm eingeredet.



Hmm, ärzte sind auch nich mehr das, was sie mal waren ^^

edit:
Heute neu 


2 mal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nachdem ich erst ca. 200 hm den berg rauf bin und dann gemerkt hab dass ich fahre wie auf ner bananenschale 

Dann erstmal bike shops nach schläuchen abgeklappert und hinten gewechselt
Hoffentlich hälts ne weile


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Mai 2013)

Bald neu (ende des Jahres) XBOX ONE ^^


----------



## Alux (21. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Dann erstmal bike shops nach schläuchen abgeklappert und hinten gewechselt
> Hoffentlich hälts ne weile



Magst mir bei meinem Bike auch die Schläuche wechseln?


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Magst mir bei meinem Bike auch die Schläuche wechseln?



Nö


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Mai 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Bald neu (ende des Jahres) XBOX ONE ^^



Me too 

Inkl. Forza 5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. Mai 2013)

das wird aber lustig wegen tv programm koppeln, wie ard zdf das wird woll klappen aber die privaten ^^ 

Ja Forza 5 und neues halo komme direkt mit der konsole zu mir nach haus ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Mai 2013)

Ob Halo 5 auch zum Release rauskommt glaub ich noch nicht ganz. Aber die E3 ist ja in wenigen Tagen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. Mai 2013)

jepp


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Mai 2013)

So, hab gerade meine Xbox One und Forza 5 bei GameStop vorbestellt und angezahlt


----------



## Legendary (22. Mai 2013)

Bei Amazon hättest du NIX anzahlen müssen und hättest den günstigsten Preis bekommen, selbst wenn er wieder zu Release steigen würde UND du kriegst per Morning Express das Teil dann meistens sogar einen Tag früher als die meisten anderen.


----------



## Wynn (22. Mai 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> So, hab gerade meine Xbox One und Forza 5 bei GameStop vorbestellt und angezahlt



dann haben wir ja bald den iglo im internet samt stimme,gesicht und emotionen weil die xbox one ja ne überwachungsanlage ist ^^

ich habe vom weekly humble bundle das alan wake paket und von youtube eine aufhebung der nur 15 minuten sperre


----------



## Saji (23. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> dann haben wir ja bald den iglo im internet samt stimme,gesicht und emotionen weil die xbox one ja ne überwachungsanlage ist ^^



Wollt's auch schon sagen. Warum bestellt man sie sich jetzt schon vor wenn das meiste nur halbgare Aussagen sind bzw. Kinectpflicht besteht die nicht umgangen werden kann. Und inwiefern Abkleben hilft kann auch noch keiner sagen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Mai 2013)

46" Fernseher und paar Filme. Die oberen sind 3D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (23. Mai 2013)

_Viel Spaß mit dem TV - und mit den Filmen..nicht ein schlechter dabei ;-)

/Edit : 

@Topic : CD mit RMT-Bildern von meiner rechten Hand und ne Chinapfanne mit Hühnerfleisch..mjam mjam. 
_


----------



## Konov (23. Mai 2013)

werkzeugkoffer plus diverse werkzeuge, maulschlüssel set, schraubenzieher set etc.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Mai 2013)

Neue Uhr  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Dunkeln 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (24. Mai 2013)

Da mach ich doch mal mit.
Bleiben wir doch mal bei den Uhren 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (24. Mai 2013)

ich wollte schon immer ne KHS


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (24. Mai 2013)

@M1ghtymage:
schade daß Amazon vergessen hat ein Staubtuch mitzuschicken 

aber der TV ist cool und Dein Filmgeschmack auch -> wünsche Dir mit Beidem sehr viel Spaß

btt:
Pulswerk für meine NI-MASCHINE



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.native-in...sions/pulswerk/

irgendwie kann ich nicht genug von Drums bekommen


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Mai 2013)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> @M1ghtymage:
> schade daß Amazon vergessen hat ein Staubtuch mitzuschicken



Staubtuch war dabei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (24. Mai 2013)

Haribos


----------



## painschkes (24. Mai 2013)

_The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing - lädt grad bei Steam runter. _


----------



## Wynn (24. Mai 2013)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> och menno: bei "bearbeiten" (hier) sehe ich das Bild, aber wenn ich dann das Froum aufrufe steht da nur der Link als Text  jedes Forum anders....HELP



whitelist filter funktion siehe forum ankündigung


----------



## Konov (24. Mai 2013)

neuer geforce treiber und irgendwie ist das zocken seit dem ruckeliger


----------



## H2OTest (24. Mai 2013)

never change a runnig system


----------



## Konov (24. Mai 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> never change a runnig system



jupp!


----------



## Saji (24. Mai 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> never change a runnig system



Der Satz stimmt schon lange nicht mehr. Gerade im Hinblick auf Systemsicherheit sind regelmäßige Updates der Treiber essentiell. Ich habe auch den neuen Geforce Treiber, konnte aber bis jetzt keine Verschlimmbesserungen, von Geforce Experience mal abgesehen, feststellen.

Und fürs Topic: Meine Doctor Who and Companions-Sammlung ist vorerst komplett.


----------



## Konov (24. Mai 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Der Satz stimmt schon lange nicht mehr. Gerade im Hinblick auf Systemsicherheit sind regelmäßige Updates der Treiber essentiell. Ich habe auch den neuen Geforce Treiber, konnte aber bis jetzt keine Verschlimmbesserungen, von Geforce Experience mal abgesehen, feststellen.
> 
> Und fürs Topic: Meine Doctor Who and Companions-Sammlung ist vorerst komplett.



Warscheinlich isses bei mir auch diese bescheuerte Experience was alles langsamer macht


----------



## win3ermute (24. Mai 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem TV - und mit den Filmen..nicht ein schlechter dabei ;-)



Die Ausgabe der "Sieben Samurai" hätte er liegen lassen sollen, wenn es nicht gerade die 3-Disc-Version ist. Eine richtig ordentliche Auflage gab es erst mit der BluRay von Criterion; dort selbstverständlich ohne deutsche Tonspur. Die Bildqualität der Criterion-DVD wäre ok, wenn man dort nicht völlig unnötig das Bild "geframed" hätte (rundumlaufende schwarze Balken - keine Ahnung, ob die besoffen waren...).

Alle deutschen Einzeldiscs enthalten nur die gekürzte Fassung (fast eine Stunde wech); wie die Bildqualität des Dreier-Sets ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht - soll aber nicht an die Criterion-DVD heranreichen. Bei der Blu hat Criterion alles richtig gemacht - aber die ist nur als "Code A" erhältlich! $%&#*!

Ist das eigentlich soooo schwer, absolute Meilensteine der Filmgeschichte auch ordentlich zu veröffentlichen?! 

Ist das ein Thorens-Dreher, den ich auf dem Bild erspähe? Sieht nach einem 166er oder 146 aus. Den '70er-Jahre-TV-Ständer finde ich übrigens sehr nett .

Neu hab' ich erst mal nix, was ich ich 'reinstellen könnte, ohne daß Zam mich erschlägt (alles Index oder gar 131er); nur gerade für 300,- Ronzen eine Bestellung aufgegeben...


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Mai 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Die Ausgabe der "Sieben Samurai" hätte er liegen lassen sollen, wenn es nicht gerade die 3-Disc-Version ist. Eine richtig ordentliche Auflage gab es erst mit der BluRay von Criterion; dort selbstverständlich ohne deutsche Tonspur. Die Bildqualität der Criterion-DVD wäre ok, wenn man dort nicht völlig unnötig das Bild "geframed" hätte (rundumlaufende schwarze Balken - keine Ahnung, ob die besoffen waren...).
> 
> Alle deutschen Einzeldiscs enthalten nur die gekürzte Fassung (fast eine Stunde wech); wie die Bildqualität des Dreier-Sets ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht - soll aber nicht an die Criterion-DVD heranreichen. Bei der Blu hat Criterion alles richtig gemacht - aber die ist nur als "Code A" erhältlich! $%&#*!
> 
> ...



Gutes Auge  Thorens 280 MK II

Ich habe mir vor der Bestellung ein paar Rezensionen bei Amazon durchgelesen und bin auch auf die Problematik bei diesem Film gestoßen. Letztendlich habe ich mich dann für diese Version entschieden http://www.amazon.de/Die-sieben-Samurai-Complete-Edition/dp/B0013D9EE6/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1369422882&sr=8-5&keywords=sieben+samurai . Ich hoffe das ist die richtige Wahl gewesen.


----------



## win3ermute (24. Mai 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Gutes Auge  Thorens 280 MK II



Ah, der "Kleine". Mit dem hast Du noch lange Freude - außer Riemenwechsel und mal ein wenig Lageröl gibt es da nix, was Probleme bereitet. Mit dem richtigen System haut der immer noch so ziemlich alles an die Wand, was heute so als "High End" verkauft wird. Aber Vorsicht: Das ist bereits die richtige Einstiegsdroge; irgendwann hängst Du an einem großen alten Sony oder ähnlichem...

[Sieben Samurai]



> Ich hoffe das ist die richtige Wahl gewesen.



Jupp, das ist das 3er-Set; richtige Wahl, wenn es deutschen Ton haben muß. Ansonsten wäre die chinesische Ausgabe (im Grunde eine 1:1-Kopie der Criterion ohne den Bonus; japanisch mit englischen UTs) die preisgünstigere Alternative gewesen (und nein, das sollen keine Boots sein): eBay-US


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Mai 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ah, der "Kleine". Mit dem hast Du noch lange Freude - außer Riemenwechsel und mal ein wenig Lageröl gibt es da nix, was Probleme bereitet. Mit dem richtigen System haut der immer noch so ziemlich alles an die Wand, was heute so als "High End" verkauft wird. Aber Vorsicht: Das ist bereits die richtige Einstiegsdroge; irgendwann hängst Du an einem großen alten Sony oder ähnlichem...



Ja, mit dem Riemen hatte ich schon so einige Probleme....


----------



## win3ermute (24. Mai 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ja, mit dem Riemen hatte ich schon so einige Probleme....



Höchstwahrscheinlich "abspringen"; bevorzugt beim Drehzahlwechsel? Die Thorense mit ihren Subchassis mögen es nicht, wenn da irgendwas verstellt ist - das ist ein kleiner Nachteil und auch bei der Justage mit ein wenig Arbeit verbunden. Wenn man auf den Teller drückt, muß der "kolbenförmig" (also auf und ab; nicht "torkelnd" nach den Seiten) zurückfedern; ansonsten ist Arbeit fällig. 

Ferner sollte die Drehzahl nur bei laufendem Motor gewechselt werden. Das Prinzip des "Achsenwechsels" per "Zange" auf dem Motor ist simpel (manche mögen es primitiv nennen; aber es ist seit Jahrzehnten bewährt. Bei den sogenannten "High End"-Boliden der Neuzeit von Transrotor oder Clearaudio muß man es gar manuell erledigen - High End my ass... und das sage ich als "Transen"-Besitzer); aber macht halt gerne Probleme, vor allen Dingen, wenn der Riemen schon etwas betagter ist. 

Wie gesagt: Das ist in der Regel ein Justageproblem. Die Thorens-Fans im "Hifi-Forum" können Dir bei allen Problemen rund um den Dreher mit Rat und oftmals mit eventuell benötigten Ersatzteilen zur Seite stehen. Mit ein wenig Arbeit alle paar Jahre ist das Ding quasi unkaputtbar.

Edit: Und gerade fällt mir ein, daß bei Deinem Modell alle Subchassis-Arbeiten entfallen, weil daß der erste Thorens ohne Dämpfung war, weswegen er leicht zum "springen" neigte. Der sollte natürlich auf ein Brett, das an die Wand gedübelt wird (eigentlich sollte das jeder Dreher). Die "Zangenprobleme" bestehen ansonsten auch hier; nur brauchst Du da nix mehr justieren von wegen Subchassis!


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (24. Mai 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Staubtuch war dabei



aber noch nicht rausgefunden wie Du´s am Sub benutzt?


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Mai 2013)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> aber noch nicht rausgefunden wie Du´s am Sub benutzt?



Das ist total Sinnlos, da ist so gut wie jeden Tag wieder Staub drauf...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ikea Konferenztisch Bestellt mir anderen möbel dazu  die aber nicht für mich sind 
Bin froh wenn das teil da ist meine Commando Station braucht platz


----------



## Legendary (26. Mai 2013)

Neue Armbanduhr für die Perle, sie hat morgen Geburtstag. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (27. Mai 2013)

zahnschmerzen / fußödem durchs tattoo und endlich mein erster diablo char auf maxlevel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (27. Mai 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> zahnschmerzen / fußödem durchs tattoo und endlich mein erster diablo char auf maxlevel



94 more to go -.-


----------



## Maladin (27. Mai 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> zahnschmerzen / fußödem durchs tattoo und endlich mein erster diablo char auf maxlevel



Es gibt eine maximale Paragonstufe O.o und sie ist sooo hoch - das erinnert ja fast an Ragnarok damals und die 99er High Chars *ggg*

Gratulation

@Zam: ich hab nur noch 93


----------



## myadictivo (27. Mai 2013)

576 stunden played..davon kann ich 150 abziehen, weil vorm paragon system..
bleiben 426 stunden akt3 runs + die letzten 16 level mit akt1 runs nach monsterdichte-patch.

aber das wars mir wert. in diablo2 hatte ich glaub den höchsten char nur auf 93 und dann keinen bock mehr


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Mai 2013)

Muss was zurück nehmen und zwar das ich die XBOX ONE nicht nehme,denn die PS4 werde ich wählen ^^ 
The Evil Within
Watch_Dogs
Wolfenstein: The New Order (dt.)
Kein Online Zwang 
und wie es aussieht Region Frei

tja XBOX hast verloren beim mir.


----------



## Legendary (27. Mai 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> und wie es aussieht Region Frei



Es gab noch nie regionsfreie Konsolen, seit dem SNES nicht.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Mai 2013)

warum läuft dan nen Tales of Graces US auf meiner Deutschen PS3 ? 
aja hier der link http://www.play-asia...de-70-62f7.html
zwar nicht Tales of Graces aber nen anderes ohne regio block


hier nen WII U game mit regio lock http://www.play-asia.com/Resident_Evil_Revelations/paOS-13-71-1ag-49-de-70-5zu1.html


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Mai 2013)

Flamewar inc.

Wieso bestellt man Konsolen schon jetzt, ohne den genauen Preis usw zu wissen ? Ich meine, in ein paar Tagen ist die E3...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Mai 2013)

sry tut mir leid wollte nur mein ausdruck kundtun.


----------



## Paradoxic (27. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Es gab noch nie regionsfreie Konsolen, seit dem SNES nicht.



Natürlich gibt es Regionsfreie Konsolen, nur um das fix klar zustellen. Sowohl die PS3, als auch Vita und PSP sind komplett Region Free. Auf meiner Vita habe ich z.B. ne japanische Version von Ragnarok Odyssey und ne amerikanische Version von Persona 4 Golden drauf.


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Es gab noch nie regionsfreie Konsolen, seit dem SNES nicht.



Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber ich importier meine Spiele aus auch Japan und anderen Ländern.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Mai 2013)

Oh Gott, hab ein Großeinkauf getätigt. :x

Ps3 120 GB
Infamous 1+2 
Darksiders 2
Mass Effect 3
God of War 3 
Darksiders: Wrath of War (uncut) 
Warhammer 40.000: Space Marine 
Rage [Anarchy Edition]           
Crysis 2 
F.3.A.R.
Disgaea 3: Absence of Justice 
Resident Evil 6
Resistance 2 Platinum (uncut) 
Resistance 3
Killzone 2
Killzone 3 
HAZE 
Legendary 
WET 
Duke Nukem Forever 
Red Dead Redemption: Undead Nightmare      	
Just Cause 2 
The Darkness II [Limited Edition, inkl. Artwork]
Halo 3
Ninety-Nine Nights
Quantum Theory
Blaze Blue 
Yakuza 4

Wer jetzt meint über mein Spielegeschmack motzen zu müssen, darf gerne den Mund halten. 
Kann diesen Nahostkonfliktshootern einfach nichts abgewinnen. ._.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Mai 2013)

Sind doch nette Spiele dabei 

So wie es scheint bist du ja eh Konsolen-"neutral". Hast zumindest auch eine Xbox 360


----------



## ZAM (28. Mai 2013)

Noch ein Hinweis. Es mag bestimmt voll cool sein, sich bestimmte Spiele zu importieren. Aber bei bestimmten noch nicht veröffentlichten Titeln ist wegen der Verwendung von verfassungsfeindlichen Symbolen zu 100% abzusehen, dass die sogar beschlagnahmt werden und ich möchte bitten doch die Euphorie dann eher zurückstecken und beim Hinweis auf die Spiele auf die jeweils deutsche Version zu verweisen (bis sie ggfs. auch indiziert wird ). Danke.


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Oh Gott, hab ein Großeinkauf getätigt. :x



wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst, wann man die zeit hat all diese games zu zocken, dann biste der king 

Ich hätte sie nicht, aber machen sich bestimmt gut im regal!


----------



## bkeleanor (28. Mai 2013)

einige davon habe ich auch von der steam weihnachtsaktion (das THQ paket)
space marines z.B. oder darksiders 1-2.
aber selbst da habe ich noch über 3/4 der spiele nicht mal installiert.

liegt wohl aber auch daran, dass ich mit meiner leitung einen abend fürs downloaden brauche.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Mai 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Sind doch nette Spiele dabei
> 
> So wie es scheint bist du ja eh Konsolen-"neutral". Hast zumindest auch eine Xbox 360


Oh nein, bin ein Brüllboxverfechter, aber die Ps3 gabs so günstig das ich nicht nein sagen konnte, da mich die Infamous- und die Prototypereihe schon immer gereizt hat, hab ich zugeschlagen. 




ZAM schrieb:


> Noch ein Hinweis. Es mag bestimmt voll cool sein, sich bestimmte Spiele zu importieren. Aber bei bestimmten noch nicht veröffentlichten Titeln ist wegen der Verwendung von verfassungsfeindlichen Symbolen zu 100% abzusehen, dass die sogar beschlagnahmt werden und ich möchte bitten doch die Euphorie dann eher zurückstecken und beim Hinweis auf die Spiele auf die jeweils deutsche Version zu verweisen (bis sie ggfs. auch indiziert wird ). Danke.


Sorry. :c 
Dachte nur weil das Spiel, auf diverseren deutschen Gamingportalen zum Download angeboten wird, wäre es durch.




Konov schrieb:


> wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst, wann man die zeit hat all diese games zu zocken, dann biste der king
> 
> Ich hätte sie nicht, aber machen sich bestimmt gut im regal!


Momentan leider ja, bin sehr lange krankgeschrieben ._.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Mai 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ps3 120 GB



GZ man kauft eine Konsole ob wohl man weiss das im diesem Jahr die PS4 kommt hättest du das geld gesprat für den nach Folger.... ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Mai 2013)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> GZ man kauft eine Konsole ob wohl man weiss das im diesem Jahr die PS4 kommt hättest du das geld gesprat für den nach Folger.... ^^



Es gibt Leute, die nicht sofort den neusten Mist kaufen. Und jetzt, wo noch gute Spiele für die PS3 rauskommen, welche auch nicht mehr die Welt kostet... warum nicht ? Nicht jeder schei*t Geld.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Mai 2013)

Weil auch jeder findet das die PS4 besser ist als die PS3. 
Die PS4 hat ja ganz tolle features.. ich persönl spiel immernoch mit meiner ps2 und bin zufrieden


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2013)

Mal wieder nen Batzen Geld investiert





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem eine Matratze + Lattenrost


----------



## Legendary (28. Mai 2013)

Paradoxic schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es Regionsfreie Konsolen, nur um das fix klar zustellen.


Aha, interessant. Die PS3, na immerhin eine Konsole.     Das andere sind imho keine Konsolen sondern eher Handhelds.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nicht jeder schei*t Geld.


Mach ich auch nicht ich arbeite nur hart dafür?



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die nicht sofort den neusten Mist kaufen.



Aha? aber alten Mist Kauft man dann?


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2013)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Mach ich auch nicht ich arbeite nur hart dafür?
> Aha? aber alten Mist Kauft man dann?



Die PS3 ist alter Mist? Lass ihn doch, wenn er Spass dran hat

Wen interessierts ob du _*hart *_arbeitest und vorallem, wie kannst du das belegen? Kriegen wir alle ein Arbeitszeugnis von dir aus einer chinesischen Schwefelmine?


----------



## Saji (28. Mai 2013)

Was bei euch wieder abgeht, meine Herren... da kann man sich nur noch schämen.


----------



## myadictivo (28. Mai 2013)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> GZ man kauft eine Konsole ob wohl man weiss das im diesem Jahr die PS4 kommt hättest du das geld gesprat für den nach Folger.... ^^



überleg mir auch noch ne ps3 zu besorgen. immerhin sind mir als ex-360 zocker ein paar exklusivtitel durch die lappen gegangen..
aber das muss ich mir nochmal sehr gut überlegen


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Mai 2013)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> GZ man kauft eine Konsole ob wohl man weiss das im diesem Jahr die PS4 kommt hättest du das geld gesprat für den nach Folger.... ^^



Wäre sie Abwertskompatibel könnte ich dir sogar ein Zugeständnis machen.


----------



## painschkes (28. Mai 2013)

_Er hat aber auch so Recht..wenn ich Konov's Beitrag schonwieder lese.. _


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Er hat aber auch so Recht..wenn ich Konov's Beitrag schonwieder lese.. _



Wieso? ist doch so... ich kann das Gelaber manchmal echt net sehen
und dann kommentier ich das auch.

Wenns danach geht brauchste nämlich nie irgendwas kaufen, denn es wird immer irgendwann was "besseres" geben....


----------



## Saji (28. Mai 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Er hat aber auch so Recht..wenn ich Konov's Beitrag schonwieder lese.. _



Kann auch gerade nicht nachvollziehen was du meinst. Ich finde Konov hat völlig recht.



Konov schrieb:


> Wenns danach geht brauchste nämlich nie irgendwas kaufen, denn es wird immer irgendwann was "besseres" geben....



Eben! Kauft man sich jetzt, günstig, eine PS3: ololol, warte doch auf die PS4. Kauft man sich ne PS4: ololol, warte doch auf die PS4 Slim. Kauf man sich die PS4 Slim: ololol, warte doch auf die PS5.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Mai 2013)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Mach ich auch nicht ich arbeite nur hart dafür?
> 
> 
> 
> Aha? aber alten Mist Kauft man dann?



Das war in KEINSTER Weise auf dich bezogen, wenn man Geld schei*t schließt das ja nicht aus, dass man hart arbeitet, gibt natürlich Ausnahmen.

Und ja, man kauft den alten Mist. Ich kaufe auch Spiele, Konsolen und DVDs gebraucht. Wieso ? Weil es günstiger ist als jedes mal 60 Tacken (auf Games bezogen) hinzublättern. Man hört ja, dass man für die Next Gen Konsolen nochmal 10 &#8364; drauflegen muss.


----------



## win3ermute (29. Mai 2013)

A propos "alter Mist" und damit Painschkes sich wieder über meine "Extrawürste" echauffieren kann:

Amazon hat geliefert. Justage war zwar nicht gerade kompliziert, aber nervig. Detailaufnahmen üben wir noch - bin aber auch zu müde, das ordentlich zu machen; Hauptsache, man sieht den silbergrauen "VM"-Schriftzug.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ein "Ortofon Vinyl Master Silver" (jupp, Abtastsystem für Plattenspieler). Wäre auch 20 - 30 Euro günstiger gegangen, wenn ich das baugleiche "540 MK II" genommen hätte, aber mir gefiel das mit der schwarzen Front und dem VM-Schriftzug besser - und immerhin lebt man damit ein paar Jahre; da wollte ich nicht knausern.

Im Päckchen war dann noch das; man kann ja nicht immer nur Musik hören:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"The Thing" nach anamorpher deutschem DVD-Steelbook, mit Extras vollgepackter nicht anamorpher UK-DVD-Version nun die dritte Ausgabe, sollte allmählich reichen - aber vielleicht kommt ja mal eine Blu ohne die extreme Filterung...


----------



## painschkes (29. Mai 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> und damit Painschkes sich wieder über meine "Extrawürste" echauffieren kann:



_Hab dich auch lieb._


----------



## win3ermute (29. Mai 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hab dich auch lieb._



Deshalb hab' ich doch an Dich gedacht  .


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Mai 2013)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> GZ man kauft eine Konsole ob wohl man weiss das im diesem Jahr die PS4 kommt hättest du das geld gesprat für den nach Folger.... ^^


Frage mich sowieso was an der Ps3 alter Mist sein soll, oder hast du schon eine Ps4 seit Jahren zu Hause stehen? Bin ja nicht so up2date :rolleye
Und ja, die Ps4 ist nich abwärtskompatibel, d.h. ich müsste auf extrem viel verzichten. 
Der einzige Grund für ne Ps4 für mich ist Infamous 3.
Und wegen einem Spiel kauf ich nicht ne neue Konsole, naja auch schön blöd wer immmer alles direkt zum release haben muss.
Abgesehen davon dauert es eh wieder ewig bis es ne gute Variation an Spielen für die Ps4 gibt. Sorry, aber auf Fifa die hunderste, Killzone 9000 und Call of Duty Grey OPs und Schlachtfeld 1337  kann ich erstmal schmerzfrei verzichten.


@Konov, danke, hast mir den Tag extremst versüßt. :>


----------



## ZAM (29. Mai 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Sorry. :c
> Dachte nur weil das Spiel, auf diverseren deutschen Gamingportalen zum Download angeboten wird, wäre es durch.




Dein Zombiespiel ist ja "nur" indiziert und bei Gamingportalen wird das Addon angeboten, dass den Weg auf die Liste noch nicht gefunden hat. ^^
Ich meinte eher das neue, kommende Wolfenstein. Hier bitte immer nur auf die dt.-Version beziehen, vor allem auch bei Bildern, wobei bei (möglichen) 18er-Titeln generell auf Video- und Bildmaterial zum Inhalt(!) verzichtet werden sollte.


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Mai 2013)

Ich liebe das Buffed Forum..... hab euch auch alle ganz gerne


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Mai 2013)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich liebe das Buffed Forum..... hab euch auch alle ganz gerne



Auch ich hege ein Gefühl für dich, das ich nicht als Antipathie bezeichnen würde. 

Was habe ich neues? Eine wieder auferstandene Liebe für die ganzen Marvel und DC Sachen.


----------



## win3ermute (30. Mai 2013)

Passend zum System ist dann heute direkt Futter angekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sauguter HC in der "Comeback Kid"-Richtung; auf 200 Vinyl-Ausgaben limitiert. Man höre:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtiqH_nuazg[/youtube]


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (30. Mai 2013)

Vinyl ftw


----------



## tonygt (30. Mai 2013)

Nochmal weil ich so Happy bin endlich Diamond zu haben.
Von Gold V auf Diamond als Main support ich sollte ein AMA auf Reddit machen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (30. Mai 2013)

ein paar sachen

Mein LinSharkoon T9 Value Green PC-Gehäuse ATX Midi Tower k
Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 6670 Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 2GB DDR3 Speicher, DVI, HDMI, VGA, 1 GPU)
Mein Link Intenso Memory Station 6002560 1TB externe Festplatte (6,3 cm (2,5 Zoll), 5400rpm, 8ms, 8MB Cache, US schwarz von Intenso 
Mein LinkMumbi externe Festplattentasche 6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll) schwarz
Philips SHL3000PP/00 Kopfhörer mit Bügel mit DJ Monitoring (32mm Lautsprechertreiber, 1,2m Kabe) lila-schwarz

kommt alles mindestens nächste woche montag


----------



## Alux (30. Mai 2013)

Arma 3 Alpha


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. Mai 2013)

gz Alux. Prepare to be a bird.




Ich hab morgen frei. Auch was feines. =)




Nice tony!


----------



## Alux (30. Mai 2013)

OMG Das Game ist einfach nur geil.


----------



## ZAM (31. Mai 2013)

Wowitem


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (1. Juni 2013)

Woah! Jahrelang in der Beobachtung gehabt als perfekten "Schlafzimmeramp"; gerade ploppte er für gerade mal 79,- Euro Sofortkauf auf - und dann nicht lange überlegt und das Ding gekauft. Bilder aus der Auktion; Realbilder folgen nach:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bwäh! Hoffentlich für den Rest des Lebens die Frage nach dem perfekten Zweitamp erledigt.


----------



## myadictivo (1. Juni 2013)

uiii..wußte garnicht, dass man sowas noch zu dem preis verkauft bekommt  vll sollte ich meinen sony 2x100w stereo verstärker auch mal reinsetzen, jetzt wo ich ein 5.1 system habe


----------



## painschkes (1. Juni 2013)

_- 3 Monate Buffed-Premium - danke Zam :-)_


----------



## Ogil (1. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem die Raspberry Pi Camera und anderen Kleinkram zum Basteln...


----------



## win3ermute (1. Juni 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> uiii..wußte garnicht, dass man sowas noch zu dem preis verkauft bekommt  vll sollte ich meinen sony 2x100w stereo verstärker auch mal reinsetzen, jetzt wo ich ein 5.1 system habe



Kommt immer auf das Modell und den Zustand an. Sonys der "ES"-Serie - möglichst mit Holzwangen - gehen sauteuer weg; ansonsten bringen fast nur die "höheren" Modelle wirklich was. 
Der Onkyo hat mal 800,- DM gekostet, was eine Menge Geld für einen "Midi"-Verstärker ist. Allerdings ist er aufgebaut und ausgestattet wie ein "Großer" und hat sogar ein Phono-Modul.


----------



## Saji (1. Juni 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Woah! Jahrelang in der Beobachtung gehabt als perfekten "Schlafzimmeramp"; gerade ploppte er für gerade mal 79,- Euro Sofortkauf auf - und dann nicht lange überlegt und das Ding gekauft. Bilder aus der Auktion; Realbilder folgen nach:
> 
> 
> 
> Bwäh! Hoffentlich für den Rest des Lebens die Frage nach dem perfekten Zweitamp erledigt.



Dazu kann man nur gratulieren, schönes Stück Technik. 

Ich hab neu: eine Gemcard für GW2.


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1

blackberrys sind irgendwie nice, weil die wenigen handys mit guter alter tastatur...
überlege auch mir sowas zuzulegen in ferner zukunft aber erst 

im moment brauch ich das zeug so oder so net ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2013)

- Game of Thrones Season 2
- Django Unchained
- Neue Chucks (RIP alte Chucks, nach 3 Jahren ._.)
- Placebo Konzert Ticket für Hamburg, ein Tag nach meinem Bday


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Juni 2013)

Erstes Kartenset vollständig -> neue Badge -> neuen Profilhintergrund 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (1. Juni 2013)

Neue schön bequeme Isomatte für die Festivals.


----------



## Wynn (1. Juni 2013)

isomatte und bequem ist ein wiedersprich in sich ^^


----------



## Konov (2. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> isomatte und bequem ist ein wiedersprich in sich ^^



 kommt drauf an, was man gewohnt ist


----------



## ZAM (2. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. Juni 2013)

viel spass beim gruseln zam hat dich also origin jetzt doch noch erwischt  - naja bei mir gabs rift storm legion neu ^^


und @ konov

ich war vor ca 20 jahren ja noch mit den pfadfindern unterwegs so mit jutezelt - alumatte und isomatte und schlafsack und es ist und bleibt hart da hilft auch die beste isomatte nicht  wenn man jung ist hält man das noch aus 

und ich rede hier von iso = gepresstes kunststoff und keine luxus luftmatraze für zuhause 

irgendwann macht einfach der rücken nicht mehr mit


----------



## Ol@f (2. Juni 2013)

Für Festivals habe ich mir bisher immer so eine 5-10€ Luftmatratze bei KIK oder so gekauft. Kann man sehr gut verstauen und ist auch bequem und die paar Tage hälts auch.


----------



## myadictivo (2. Juni 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Kommt immer auf das Modell und den Zustand an. Sonys der "ES"-Serie - möglichst mit Holzwangen - gehen sauteuer weg; ansonsten bringen fast nur die "höheren" Modelle wirklich was.
> Der Onkyo hat mal 800,- DM gekostet, was eine Menge Geld für einen "Midi"-Verstärker ist. Allerdings ist er aufgebaut und ausgestattet wie ein "Großer" und hat sogar ein Phono-Modul.



hatte bei ebay mal geschaut..da gingen die teile wohl für 130 euro weg. weiß garnicht mehr was ich damals bezahlt hatte, aber dummerweise habe ich vor 2 wochen eh die fernbedienung weggeschmissen, weil ich die nie gebraucht habe, weil das ding am pc eh direkt vor mir steht und für nichts anderes gebraucht wird. wie alt das ding ist kann ich auch beim besten willen nicht mehr sagen  kanns ja spasseshalber mal reinsetzen


----------



## ZAM (2. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> viel spass beim gruseln zam hat dich also origin jetzt doch noch erwischt



Ja, aber für 25&#8364; - das war ja auch mein Ziel. ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

250GB


----------



## Wynn (2. Juni 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja, aber für 25€ - das war ja auch mein Ziel. ^^



jo inzwischen lohnt es nicht mehr so grossartig spiele bei release zu kaufen besonders wenn man ein grosses backlog hat


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Juni 2013)

Geil 500 Seiten Einkäufe von den Buffed Usern 
Auf weitere 500.

Joa hab eigentlich nichts neues. Ah doch, ein Arma 3 Alpha Lite Key ^^


----------



## myadictivo (5. Juni 2013)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Joa hab eigentlich nichts neues. Ah doch, ein Arma 3 Alpha Lite Key ^^


hab ich auch grade einen abgegriffen bei gamestar. lustigerweise direkt noch einen zum verschenken von steam bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



montag gekauft..leider nur noch dvd box im laden gewesen, aber da ist man dann auch nicht wählerisch


----------



## Bumblebee1893 (5. Juni 2013)

Hab mir ein  neues Handy zugelegt das Galaxy S4


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juni 2013)

So, "Mini-Bolide" angekommen. Ich bin allerdings leicht angesäuert. "Geprüft" und "voll funktionsfähig"; und das noch bei einem Händler, der Widerrufsrecht und Gewährleistung bietet? 

Quellenwahlschalter war - wie so oft bei diesem Gerät und allgemein bei so ziemlich allen Onkyos von 1980 - 2000 - eben nicht in Ordnung, sondern sprang munter zwischen den Quellen herum, so daß er im Auslieferungszustand völlig unbrauchbar war (soweit zu "geprüft"). Ausbau und Spülung des Potis brachten sofort Abhilfe; dann spielt das Ding auch quasi wieder wie neu. Dazu muß man sich allerdings mit den Geräten ein wenig auskennen; ein absoluter "Laie" wäre aufgeschmissen gewesen. Und es ist eine Stunde Arbeit, die man sich eigentlich ersparen möchte, wenn man ein "geprüftes und vollfunktionsfähiges Gerät" erwirbt (gut, der Preis war immer noch geringer als das, was bei den Privatleuten ohne Rückgaberecht in den Auktionen erreicht wird).

So will ich den Verkäufer auch nicht davonkommen lassen - mal sehen, was er zu dem Defekt schreibt und ob er bereit ist, einen Nachlass zu gewähren. Sonst kann er sich eine positive Bewertung aber sowas von klemmen.

Hier nun nach der Wartung und noch ungereinigt mit der "Testplattenfräse" (jupp, der CEC dient nur zum Testen - sollte jemand aus meiner Gegend einen halbwegs tauglichen Dreher benötigen, kann er das Teil für Umme gerne abholen. Ich hab' noch 4 andere Plattenspieler...):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Blitz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Anschlüsse wie ein Großer (Innenfotos habe ich vergessen zu machen. Das Ding hat auf jeden Fall den guten Onkyo-Trafo; die Endstufe ist tatsächlich symmetrisch aufgebaut - wie schon geschrieben: Alles fast wie ein "Großer"):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neben (MM-)Phono ist sogar ein Subwoofer-Ausgang vorhanden. Er durfte zum Testen auch mal an die großen Boxen - und obwohl er nicht mal die Hälfte wiegt und gerade mal die Hälfte der (Sinus-)Leistung des großen Bruders (mit 2 x 50 Watt Sinus immerhin immer noch verdammt üppig) in die Bresche schmeißen kann, war das schon verdammt brachial, was er da in die Bude zauberte. Gut, der 9711 kann lauter und hat mit Sicherheit für Dauerextremlauthörer mehr Reserven - klanglich scheint sich da allerdings wie auch erwartet nicht viel zu tun. Für's Schlafzimmer mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Alux (6. Juni 2013)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Joa hab eigentlich nichts neues. Ah doch, ein Arma 3 Alpha Lite Key ^^



Arma 3 ist einfach nur hammer.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Juni 2013)

Was gehen plötzlich alle so auf ARMA ab?
Hat sich da im Gegensatz zum zweiten Teil was getan?


----------



## Alux (6. Juni 2013)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Was gehen plötzlich alle so auf ARMA ab?
> Hat sich da im Gegensatz zum zweiten Teil was getan?



Ka kenn die Vorgängern nicht. Kumpel hat hat mich gefragt ob ich Lust hab mitzocken und habs dann mal probiert. Find ich viel geiler als CoD oder BF weils einfach realistischer ist.


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2013)

find das game auch net schlecht, habs auf youtube mal gesehen.

Aber lege es mir wohl erst zu wenns full ist. (wenn überhaupt)
Wann soll das denn rauskommen?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Juni 2013)

Also Arma 2 war mir persönlich zu realistisch. Wenn ich mich durch 3 Stunden Tutorial quälen muss, um das Spiel überhaupt spielen zu können und dann die Hälfte nichtmal gerafft habt, ist es mit dem Spaß i-wie schnell vorbei.


----------



## Wynn (6. Juni 2013)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Was gehen plötzlich alle so auf ARMA ab?
> Hat sich da im Gegensatz zum zweiten Teil was getan?



es geht teilweise um die physik engine womit viele leute derzeit spass haben


----------



## Alux (6. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> find das game auch net schlecht, habs auf youtube mal gesehen.
> 
> Aber lege es mir wohl erst zu wenns full ist. (wenn überhaupt)
> Wann soll das denn rauskommen?



Öhm ich schätze mal Herbst oder so, ka jedenfalls kostet jz die ganz normale Alpha Version 24,99 und beinhaltet sowohl Zugang zur Beta als auch dann das fertige Game. Das fertige dürft dann sicher 60 oder so kosten.


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Öhm ich schätze mal Herbst oder so, ka jedenfalls kostet jz die ganz normale Alpha Version 24,99 und beinhaltet sowohl Zugang zur Beta als auch dann das fertige Game. Das fertige dürft dann sicher 60 oder so kosten.



Das klingt nachm guten angebot... merkwürdig dass sie das fertige dann für 60 euro verkaufen?


----------



## Alux (6. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Das klingt nachm guten angebot... merkwürdig dass sie das fertige dann für 60 euro verkaufen?



Naja bestätigt ist es nicht, ich geh nur danach was die meisten PC Spiele beim Erscheinen kosten. Naja das Spiel ist ja noch lange nicht fertig, kommen ja noch jede Menge Inhalte im laufe der Alpha und Beta.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juni 2013)

So, nun hab ich doch noch die AMD Never Settle Reloaded Aktion mit machen können.

Irgendwann bekomm ich die Mail für:

Crysis 3
Bioshock Infinite
Farcry Blood Dragon


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Naja bestätigt ist es nicht, ich geh nur danach was die meisten PC Spiele beim Erscheinen kosten. Naja das Spiel ist ja noch lange nicht fertig, kommen ja noch jede Menge Inhalte im laufe der Alpha und Beta.



Überlege es mir zu holen, vorallem weil ich im laufe des jahres ordentlich kohle aufm konto haben werde und ende des monats is geburtstag, wo es wieder Geld regnen wird von diversen Verwandten 
Hab aber kein plan wie es sich spielt, kenne es nur aus videos. Is die aktion zeitlich begrenzt oder kann ich das auch in paar wochen noch für 25 euro kaufen?


----------



## Alux (6. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Überlege es mir zu holen, vorallem weil ich im laufe des jahres ordentlich kohle aufm konto haben werde und ende des monats is geburtstag, wo es wieder Geld regnen wird von diversen Verwandten
> Hab aber kein plan wie es sich spielt, kenne es nur aus videos. Is die aktion zeitlich begrenzt oder kann ich das auch in paar wochen noch für 25 euro kaufen?



Puhh ich schätz mal mit der Beta dürft sich der Preis erhöhen aber ist nur ne Vermutung. Wann die anfängt weis ich allerdings net.


----------



## Plato0n (6. Juni 2013)

Gerade im humble weekly sale für 1$ (0.78€) Serious Sam Double D, SS HD First Encounter, SS HD Second Encounter und Random Encounter erstanden, Sowie im Humble Bundle für 6$(4.81€) hab ich Awesomenauts, Little Inferno, Capsized, Thomas was Alone, Dear Esther, Hotline Miami, Proteus, Tiny and Big, Intrusion, English country Tune und Oil Rig bekommen 

Ich liebe diese Sales, auch wenn ich keine ahnung habe, wann ich das alles spielen soll...


----------



## Legendary (6. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (6. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> "Devolo dLan"



Absolut feine sache. Super Übertragung, keine Kabel, konstate volle Leitung. Eine der besten Erfindungen seit Wlan ^^


----------



## Legendary (6. Juni 2013)

Ja bin schon gespannt, habs eigentlich nicht mal für mich sondern für nen Kollegen gekauft, der seine Garage draußen mit Internet ausrüsten will, da ist das die unkomplizierteste Lösung. Bin schon sehr gespannt, weil ich so ein System auch noch nie live in Action gesehen hab, hab nur öfter drüber gelesen aber das kam mir sofort in den Sinn als er mir sein Anliegen geschildert hat.


----------



## Manowar (7. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Is die aktion zeitlich begrenzt oder kann ich das auch in paar wochen noch für 25 euro kaufen?



Das wird zeitlich begrenzt sein.
Die bieten das so an, weil sie die Entwicklung dadurch finanzieren.


----------



## exill (7. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ja bin schon gespannt, habs eigentlich nicht mal für mich sondern für nen Kollegen gekauft, der seine Garage draußen mit Internet ausrüsten will, da ist das die unkomplizierteste Lösung. Bin schon sehr gespannt, weil ich so ein System auch noch nie live in Action gesehen hab, hab nur öfter drüber gelesen aber das kam mir sofort in den Sinn als er mir sein Anliegen geschildert hat.



Habs selber jetzt auch schon nen bisschen im einsatz, von oben vom Router bis zu mir unten in den Keller. Ansich läufts gut, ist auf jeden Fall besser als WLAN und stabiler, aber es ist halt immer noch nicht besser als LAN. LAN ist einfach nochmal was schneller, aber mit DLAN lässt sich schon recht gut leben würd ich sagen.


----------



## bkeleanor (7. Juni 2013)

Wir haben die DLAN boxen auch im ganzen haus. kann da ehrlich gesagt keinen unterschied zwischen normalem lan feststellen.
wobei wir eine leitung von 10k haben...also es ist immer eher langsam.


----------



## myadictivo (7. Juni 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Das wird zeitlich begrenzt sein.
> Die bieten das so an, weil sie die Entwicklung dadurch finanzieren.



die lite alpha ist zeitlich begrenzt bis zum 16.06 glaub ich.
die normale alpha wird schon seit wochen bei steam angeboten.
bei gamestar gabs 5000 keys für die lite alpha abzugreifen, ich hab auch irgendwie dadurch bei steam die möglichkeit bekommen weitere light alpha zugänge zu verschenken.
wer einen haben möchte muss mir nur seinen steam namen für freundschaftsanfragen oder email adresse per pn zukommen lassen, dann versuch ich gerne ob das noch funktioniert.
einmal verschenkt habe ich das paket schon, wird mir aber immer noch im inventar angezeigt und ist zum verschenken freigeschaltet ?!


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> die lite alpha ist zeitlich begrenzt bis zum 16.06 glaub ich.
> die normale alpha wird schon seit wochen bei steam angeboten.
> bei gamestar gabs 5000 keys für die lite alpha abzugreifen, ich hab auch irgendwie dadurch bei steam die möglichkeit bekommen weitere light alpha zugänge zu verschenken.
> wer einen haben möchte muss mir nur seinen steam namen für freundschaftsanfragen oder email adresse per pn zukommen lassen, dann versuch ich gerne ob das noch funktioniert.
> einmal verschenkt habe ich das paket schon, wird mir aber immer noch im inventar angezeigt und ist zum verschenken freigeschaltet ?!



Hab dir mal ne PN geschickt, probiers aus


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Juni 2013)

[attachment=13263:131097a.jpg]

Dank eBay gebraucht bekommen und kräftig gespart. :3


----------



## myadictivo (7. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Hab dir mal ne PN geschickt, probiers aus



hast glück gehabt  nach 2x giften ists jetzt aus meiner inventarliste verschwunden ^^


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> hast glück gehabt  nach 2x giften ists jetzt aus meiner inventarliste verschwunden ^^



Da hab ich ja glück gehabt


----------



## Alux (7. Juni 2013)

exill schrieb:


> Habs selber jetzt auch schon nen bisschen im einsatz, von oben vom Router bis zu mir unten in den Keller. Ansich läufts gut, ist auf jeden Fall besser als WLAN und stabiler, aber es ist halt immer noch nicht besser als LAN. LAN ist einfach nochmal was schneller, aber mit DLAN lässt sich schon recht gut leben würd ich sagen.



Naja ich hatte schon DLAN Sets von verschiedenen Herstellern und nach 2 Jahren war meistens Sense da einer oder einmal sogar beide Stecker K.O. gingen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (7. Juni 2013)

Adopt me, maybe?


----------



## Wynn (7. Juni 2013)

eine 4 cm lange und 1 cm tiefe fleischwunde die 3 mal genäht werden musste - blödes abwaschen wo das glas zebrach


----------



## painschkes (7. Juni 2013)

_Schöne Filme Joker, wie immer.

Silver Linings..Jennifer Lawrence <3_


----------



## orkman (7. Juni 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow , krass ... wir haben den gleichen film geschmack ... die hab ich auch alle ... ausser hara-kiri ... den kenn ich nicht ... werd ihn mir jetzt aber dann mal anschauen müssen


----------



## zoizz (7. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> eine 4 cm lange und 1 cm tiefe fleischwunde die 3 mal genäht werden musste - blödes abwaschen wo das glas zebrach



Männer gehören auch nicht in die Küche!


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Juni 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Männer gehören auch nicht in die Küche!



Ich glaube nicht, dass Jill ihm was kochen wird.


----------



## win3ermute (8. Juni 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> ... ausser hara-kiri ... den kenn ich nicht ... werd ihn mir jetzt aber dann mal anschauen müssen



Das ist Takashi Miikes "neuester" (zumindest, was die Veröffentlichungen hierzulande betrifft). Der Mann ist "sanft" geworden, wie es schon in "13 Assassins" zu sehen war. Seinen völlig "kalten" Inszenierungsstil hat er beibehalten; dennoch kann ich mich mit dem "geglättet-kommerziellem" Auswurf nicht so recht anfreunden. Gut, er hat sich jahrelang im B-Movie-Sektor aufgehalten, wo er völlige Freiheit hatte und gerade mit seinen absurden Ideen international bekannt wurde ("Ichi the Killer", "Dead or alive"-Trilogie, "Happiness of the Katakuris", "Visitor Q", "Audition") - alles "filmische Amokläufe", die deshalb umso unterhaltender und einzigartig waren.

Seinen "13 Assassins" fand ich persönlich - vor allen Dingen gemessen am Original und des bisherigen Outputs des Regisseurs - recht dürftig; hat mich völlig kalt gelassen. "Hara-Kiri" soll in dieselbe Bresche schlagen. Dann will ich das gar nicht sehen. Ich denke, sein "Sukiyaki Western Django" von 2007 (also lange vor Tarantinos "Wiederbelebung" des Italo-Western-Genres, in dem Tarantino als Erzähler übrigens sogar eine Schauspielerrolle hat) war der letzte wirklich originäre Miike-Film.

Naja, wir werden alle älter. Vielleicht ist auch Miike nicht mehr ganz so erpicht darauf, filmische Grenzen zu durchbrechen (bwoah, "Dead or alive" ist immer noch ein absoluter "Killer" - die Anfangssequenz sucht in Sachen Dynamik, Schnittechnik, Soundtrack etc. bis heute einen würdigen Herausforderer. Vor allen Dingen, wenn man bedenkt, daß sowas in ein paar Tagen gedreht und geschnitten wurde. Im gleichen Jahr brachte Miike auch noch "Salaryman Kitaro" und den unglaublichen "Audition" heraus - neben drei weiteren Regiearbeiten!). Er wildert allerdings gerade in Kurosawas Gewässer, ohne dort jemals dessen Klasse auch nur annähernd zu erreichen - und das ist schade!

Was hab ich neu? Einen Gang zur deutschen Post, um meinen BlueTech-Player abzuholen. Details folgen dann morgen...

"Dead or alive"-Anfangssequenz - Titten sind buffed-gerecht "geblurred". Selbstverständlich bekommt man im Film das alles völlig deutlich zu sehen. So provokativ und völlig außer der Spur sollte eigentlich jeder Film anfangen; dagegen ist Tarantino ein "Leichtgewicht":

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TM65MPPn4PA[/youtube]

Das Ende ist genau wie der Anfang - völlig anders (Vorsicht! Spoiler!). Das muß man nicht verstehen; das wird auch von Miike im Interview so erklärt: "Uns war heiß, wir brauchten ein Ende. Und das erschien uns in dem Moment durchaus treffend!" Vorsicht! Extreme Gewalt:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTlbulbVo8c[/youtube]

Und noch eine Miike-Perle (davon gibt es hunderte). Hier versucht der Protagonist, auf einen "Yakuza Killer Dog" hinzuweisen - und er eliminiert das Viech gleich hochselbst (nix für "Tierliebhaber", die alles gleich ganz ernst nehmen - ACHTUNG! Extreme Gewalt gegen unschuldige Tiere!):

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbVD2c4tNSE[/youtube]

Sowas war Miike - dagegen ist der derzeitige Output verdammt öde...


----------



## myadictivo (8. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



12,5m hdmi kabel und xbox360 pad für pc. hoffentlich kann ich damit schön den steam big picture mode am TV nutzen und von der couch aus zocken


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (8. Juni 2013)

@Legendary:
GZ zu DLAN und dem TV -> welches Modell ist das denn?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2013)

Jede Menge neue Musik & ne Wii U Zombie U Edition, was tut man nicht alles um online Monster Hunter spielen zu können.


----------



## iShock (8. Juni 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Jede Menge neue Musik & ne Wii U Zombie U Edition, was tut man nicht alles um online Monster Hunter spielen zu können.



hmmm hab ich mir auch schon überlegt ne Wii U für Monster hunter zu holen - aber alle sagen mir die Wii U lohnt sich net und ich soll mir nur ne Wii holen (was ja dann auch kein sinn macht da ich da kein monster hunter spielen kann xD)

Edit: was hab ich neu 


Queens Of The Stone Age (remastered) als Vinyl - muss nur noch mein Phono Vorverstärker ankommen auf den ich nun schon nen Monat warte >_<



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit 2: zu faul und blöd für die whitelist^^ glaub das bild könnt sowieso probleme machen xD


----------



## Legendary (8. Juni 2013)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> @Legendary:
> GZ zu DLAN und dem TV -> welches Modell ist das denn?



Sony Bravia W655 42"


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2013)

iShock schrieb:


> hmmm hab ich mir auch schon überlegt ne Wii U für Monster hunter zu holen - aber alle sagen mir die Wii U lohnt sich net und ich soll mir nur ne Wii holen (was ja dann auch kein sinn macht da ich da kein monster hunter spielen kann xD)



Warum sollte sich die WiiU nicht lohnen? Ist doch deine Sache ob sie sich für dich lohnt, oder? Würde mir da nicht von anderen reinreden lassen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich mir die nächste Konsolengeneration anschaue, würde ich auch (WENN ich wählen müsste) eher zur WiiU tendieren. Ist zwar traurig, aber das wird die einzig echte reine Gamingkonsole sein. Und die exklusiven Titel sind auch nicht schlecht (Bayonetta/Zelda)


----------



## Legendary (8. Juni 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Warum sollte sich die WiiU nicht lohnen? Ist doch deine Sache ob sie sich für dich lohnt, oder? Würde mir da nicht von anderen reinreden lassen.



Bis JETZT lohnt eine WiiU nicht Punkt.

Halbes Jahr warten bis hoffentlich die Kracher released werden, dann lohnt sie sich.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Bis JETZT lohnt eine WiiU nicht Punkt.
> 
> Halbes Jahr warten bis hoffentlich die Kracher released werden, dann lohnt sie sich.



Gibt jetzt schon genug, Monster Hunter, Black Ops 2 (Auch wenn es nicht so mein Fall ist, sieht besser aus als auf High End Pcs oder Konsolen) Zelda HD.
Aber es ist nicht pauschalisierbar, jeder hat ein anderen Geschmack.

Konsolen sind wie Religion, ein reiner Glaubenskrieg.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juni 2013)

iShock schrieb:


> hmmm hab ich mir auch schon überlegt ne Wii U für Monster hunter zu holen - aber alle sagen mir die Wii U lohnt sich net und ich soll mir nur ne Wii holen (was ja dann auch kein sinn macht da ich da kein monster hunter spielen kann xD)



1. Die WiiU Version ist die aupolierte Version der Wii Version. Deswegen ist das "neue" Monster Hunter für mich auch kein Kaufgrund für die WiiU.
2. Das Problem bei der WiiU ist, dass es fast keine Spiele gibt. Seit Launch ist fast nix rausgekommen und die meisten Spiele, die es gibt, gab es bereits schon für andere Systeme.
3. Ich will endlich ein paar Spiele, für die es sich rentiert eine Wii U zu kaufen! 


Sobald Pikmin 3 rauskommt, werde ich mir auch eine holen.


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2013)

"lohnenswert" ist immer das, was der einzelne sich wünscht.

Nicht das was einer sagt und alle machen

Im Moment wäre für mich keine konsole "lohnenswert"


----------



## Alcest (8. Juni 2013)

Hoffe es läuft mit der WIIU so wie mit dem 3DS, dieser stand am Anfang auch schlecht da, mittlerweile stört es mich das ich meinen verkauft habe.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juni 2013)

Alcest schrieb:


> Hoffe es läuft mit der WIIU so wie mit dem 3DS, dieser stand am Anfang auch schlecht da, mittlerweile stört es mich das ich meinen verkauft habe.



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es so sein wird.


----------



## Legendary (8. Juni 2013)

Spätestens wenn es einen ordentlichen Homebrew gibt explodieren die Verkäufe wieder. *hust*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es so sein wird.



Ich bete für Super Smash Bros. WiiU mit Online Modus.&#9829;
Uah, das wäre so gut.


----------



## Alcest (8. Juni 2013)

[attachment=13264:51t07IgYP6L.jpg]



Vorbestellt


----------



## Alux (8. Juni 2013)

Was Konsolen angeht bin ich momentan ein wenig unentschlossen. Assassin's Creed 4 kommt ja auch für die PS3 raus also ist das schon mal gesichert. Wie es danach aussieht muss ich mal schauen welche Konsole ich für die nachfolgenden Teile nimm und spätestens wenn ein neues Zelda kommt bin ich auch genötigt mir eine WiiU zu kaufen.

@Topic Hab heut nen Lottoschein geholt und werd morgen hoffentlich ma Millionär


----------



## Legendary (8. Juni 2013)

Fürs Heck nachdem das alte nach rund 10 Jahren doch mal etwas an Glanz verloren hatte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue kurze Antenne:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## odinxd (10. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> 1. Die WiiU Version ist die aupolierte Version der Wii Version. Deswegen ist das "neue" Monster Hunter für mich auch kein Kaufgrund für die WiiU.
> 2. Das Problem bei der WiiU ist, dass es fast keine Spiele gibt. Seit Launch ist fast nix rausgekommen und die meisten Spiele, die es gibt, gab es bereits schon für andere Systeme.
> 3. Ich will endlich ein paar Spiele, für die es sich rentiert eine Wii U zu kaufen!
> 
> ...





Also ich für meinen Teil kann die Wii U nur sehr empfehlen. Klar gibt es noch nicht viele Spiele aber wenn man die Ankündigungen von Nintendo verfolgt freut man sich schon etwas. Pikmin soll ja bald kommen auch wenns nicht mein Fall ist aber es wurden ja auch bereits ein neuer Zelda Teil ( ich meine nicht Windwaker HD ), neues Mario Kart, neues Mario 3D usw. angekündigt.

Besonders gut finde ich auch New Super Mario Bros U und Lego City Undercover. Und um die Zeit bis zu neuen Titeln zu überbrücken kann man ja alle Wii Titel ebenfalls darauf zocken.

Wie hier bereits gesagt wurde eine absolut gute Spielekonsole.

So ich will aber eigentlich keine Werbung machen auch wenn das so klingt...  wollte nur erwähnen das ich persönlich den Kauf noch nicht an einem Tag bereut habe  

Topic: Joa... wollte eig nur meine Meinung über die U loswerden.

Ne Packung Tee Ägyptischer Amun und Konto für Online Lotto (beides aber schon seit 2-3 Wochen )


----------



## Keashaa (10. Juni 2013)

Brauchte mal wieder einfach gutes Action-Kino für zuhause 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juni 2013)

odinxd schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil kann die Wii U nur sehr empfehlen. Klar gibt es noch nicht viele Spiele aber wenn man die Ankündigungen von Nintendo verfolgt freut man sich schon etwas. Pikmin soll ja bald kommen auch wenns nicht mein Fall ist aber es wurden ja auch bereits ein neuer Zelda Teil ( ich meine nicht Windwaker HD ), neues Mario Kart, neues Mario 3D usw. angekündigt.
> 
> Besonders gut finde ich auch New Super Mario Bros U und Lego City Undercover. Und um die Zeit bis zu neuen Titeln zu überbrücken kann man ja alle Wii Titel ebenfalls darauf zocken.
> 
> ...



Ankündigungen schön und gut, aber warum sollte ich sie jetzt kaufen und dann warten, bis es die Spiele gibt? Da kauf ich sie mir lieber, wenn ich sie auch "nutzen" kann. Lego ist nicht mein Fall und und die New Bros Teile sind mir zu teuer für das, was ich geboten krieg. Und wegen den Wii Titeln: Ich kann sie auch auf der Wii spielen um sie zu überbrücken. 

Für mich geht es ja nicht darum OB ich sie kaufe, sondern WANN. Und ich werd schon langsam hibbelig vor Ungedult. 

Das schönste an einer Meinung ist ja, dass jeder seine eigene haben kann. *g*

@Topic



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (10. Juni 2013)

Seit Samstag hab ich endlich wieder ein Fahrrad. Dabei musste ich dann auch direkt feststellen, dass 5 Jahre Nicht-Radfahren sich nicht unbedingt vorteilhaft auf die Fitness auswirken. Erstmal wieder angewoehnen wenn moeglich (also wenn es nicht regnet und ich nix zu transportieren habe) mit dem Fahrrad ins Buero zu fahren...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja - ist nix tolles. Aber leider ist in meiner Stadt Fahrraddiebstahl ein Breitensport und ich will das Rad halt auch mal irgendwo in der Stadt stehen lassen koennen ohne mir zu viele Gedanken machen zu muessen...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juni 2013)

Da hab ich was losgetreten mit der WiiU...

Heute ne Menge Survivalkrempel gekauft, da mein Bester und ich für 4 Tage in den Wald gehen bisschen Bushcraft-Camping betreiben. :>
- u.a. Survivalmesser, ne Axt, Magnesiumstab, Chlortabletten, Verbandskram, Ibuprofen, Angelhaken, Batterien.
Das wird lustig, ist im Endeffekt eh nur Übung bis wir bereit für Schweden/Kanada sind. (Dauert aber noch n paar Jahre). In Deutschland ist ja alles verboten.


----------



## Konov (10. Juni 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Seit Samstag hab ich endlich wieder ein Fahrrad. Dabei musste ich dann auch direkt feststellen, dass 5 Jahre Nicht-Radfahren sich nicht unbedingt vorteilhaft auf die Fitness auswirken. Erstmal wieder angewoehnen wenn moeglich (also wenn es nicht regnet und ich nix zu transportieren habe) mit dem Fahrrad ins Buero zu fahren...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist genau das richtige....wenn es nicht mehr als 300-400 Euro umgerechnet gekostet hat.
Singlespeed - wenn du fit biste, sparste damit richtig geld und wartungsarbeit... felgenbremsen, besser als scheiben für die city brauchste eh nix anderes + ebenfalls wartungsarm
Noch dazu sieht es nicht so schlecht aus. Wobei das WEISS für Diebe unvorteilhaft sein könnte. (mein geklautes war auch weiss  )


In deutschland würd ichs upgraden mit STVO equipment - keine ahnung wie das in UK gehandhabt wird.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2013)

Ich würde auch SO GERN ein Fahrrad haben, nur wurden mir schon 2 ziemlich teure (je 500 €) damals geklaut (zur Notiz: sie waren im Keller, angeschlossen und die Kellertür war ebenfalls abgeschlossen). So ein Mist


----------



## Ogil (10. Juni 2013)

Ja - hat umgerechnet ein ganzes Stueck unter 300€ gekostet. Das fit wird schon und hier ist ja ohnehin Flachland - weshalb ich lieber auf eine Billig-Schaltung und den Aerger damit verzichtet habe. Das Hinterrad kann man drehen um zwischen Fixed und Singlespeed zu waehlen. Momentan fahr ich fixed - bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob ich mich daran gewoehnen kann oder doch auf Singlespeed wechsle. Die Variante in weiss/blau gefiel mir am Besten - die anderen Farben waren teilweise doch sehr grenzwertig.

Ist eigentlich alles dran um als verkehrssicher zu gelten. Bei Dunkelheit halt noch Lampen - die hab ich auch schon.


----------



## Konov (10. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich würde auch SO GERN ein Fahrrad haben, nur wurden mir schon 2 ziemlich teure (je 500 €) damals geklaut (zur Notiz: sie waren im Keller, angeschlossen und die Kellertür war ebenfalls abgeschlossen). So ein Mist



Diebe gewinnen immer.... auch mit 200 euro schlössern.
richtig sicher ist es nur in der wohnung, aber selbst da wird eingebrochen 

Hab schon von leuten gehört denen fahrräder mit seitenschneidern + flex geklaut wurden ^^
Es werden ganze gebäudetüren ausgehebelt nur um den keller leer zu räumen


----------



## Konov (10. Juni 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ja - hat umgerechnet ein ganzes Stueck unter 300€ gekostet. Das fit wird schon und hier ist ja ohnehin Flachland - weshalb ich lieber auf eine Billig-Schaltung und den Aerger damit verzichtet habe. Das Hinterrad kann man drehen um zwischen Fixed und Singlespeed zu waehlen. Momentan fahr ich fixed - bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob ich mich daran gewoehnen kann oder doch auf Singlespeed wechsle. Die Variante in weiss/blau gefiel mir am Besten - die anderen Farben waren teilweise doch sehr grenzwertig.
> 
> Ist eigentlich alles dran um als verkehrssicher zu gelten. Bei Dunkelheit halt noch Lampen - die hab ich auch schon.



In deutschland sind die regeln strenger, du brauchst reflektoren, stecklampen sind nicht erlaubt und all so firlefanz, haste in UK glaub ich net! 

Was ist denn der unterschied zwischen fixed und SS?
SS ist ja nur ein 1-gang-getriebe.
300 Euro is ok!


----------



## Davatar (10. Juni 2013)

Mir wurde als Teenager auch schon n Fahrrad geklaut. Habs später bei ner Kirche wieder gefunden, war n Bisschen an der Kette verrostet, aber nach dem Wechseln der Kette gings wieder. Dachte, hätte was draus gelernt, kaufte mir diesmal ein fetteres Schloss als son Miniding, das man mit ner beliebigen Zange durchschneiden kann. Paar Wochen später wurde das Fahrrad wieder geklaut, danach fuhr ich nur noch mitm Rad von ner Nachbarin durch die Gegend.
Als ich dann von zu Hause auszog hab ichs mit Fahrrädern sein lassen...


----------



## Ogil (10. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> In deutschland sind die regeln strenger, du brauchst reflektoren, stecklampen sind nicht erlaubt und all so firlefanz, haste in UK glaub ich net!
> 
> Was ist denn der unterschied zwischen fixed und SS?
> SS ist ja nur ein 1-gang-getriebe.
> 300 Euro is ok!


Ja - hier muss man halt bei Dunkelheit hinten ein rotes Licht und vorn ein weisses Licht haben. Ausserdem Reflektoren an den Pedalen. Stecklampen sind ok.

Unterschied ist dass Singlespeed den Rueckwaerts-Freilauf (oder wie auch immer man das auf dt. nennt) hat also man die Pedale wie bei einem Rad mit Gangschaltung rueckwaerts drehen kann und z.B. den Berg runter die Pedale still halten kann und man trotzdem rollt. Fixed heisst die Pedale sind fix mit der Radbewegung verbunden - d.h. dreht sich das Rad drehen sich die Pedale (auch den Berg runter) und bewegt man die Pedale rueckwaerts dann faehrt man rueckwaerts. Auf jeden Fall gewoehnungsbeduerftig...


----------



## Saji (10. Juni 2013)

Zum Thema Stecklampen: laut STVO nicht erlaubt da die Lampe per Dynamo angetrieben werden muss. Aber: die Polizei drückt in der Regel beide Augen zu wenn man nur eine Stecklampe, sonst aber alles inkl. Reflektoren, hat. Frei nach dem Motto "Lieber eine Stecklampe als gar kein Licht". Ist aber wie gesagt ihr Ermessensspielraum. Wenn man Pech hat gerät man an einen grantigen Jung- bzw. Altpolizisten und kassiert einen Strafzettel.

Ich habe neu: Sommerreifen auf dem Auto. Ja, endlich, nachdem die Temperaturen endlich steigen. Desweiteren neu: wohl eine defekte Lenkradsperre, mal schauen. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn das mit der ATU zusammenhängt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Juni 2013)

Steckbeleuchtung ist zugelassen in der STVO.

Ich habe folgende: http://www.sigmasport.de/de/produkte/beleuchtung/frontleuchten/lightster/?punkt=features


----------



## Saji (10. Juni 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Steckbeleuchtung ist zugelassen in der STVO.
> 
> Ich habe folgende: http://www.sigmaspor...?punkt=features



Nur für Rennräder bis 11kg oder als *Zusatz*beleuchtung. Steht sogar auf der Seite. ^^

§67 (1) STVZO


(1) Fahrräder müssen für den Betrieb des Scheinwerfers und der Schlussleuchte mit einer *Lichtmaschine* (Anm. Dynamo)
ausgerüstet sein, deren Nennleistung mindestens 3 W und deren Nennspannung 6 V beträgt (Fahrbeleuchtung).
Für den Betrieb von Scheinwerfer und Schlussleuchte *darf zusätzlich* eine Batterie mit einer Nennspannung von
6 V verwendet werden (Batterie-Dauerbeleuchtung). Die beiden Betriebsarten dürfen sich gegenseitig nicht
beeinflussen.

Rennräder:

§67 (11) STVZO


(11) Für Rennräder, deren Gewicht nicht mehr als 11 kg beträgt, gilt abweichend folgendes:
1.   für den Betrieb von Scheinwerfer und Schlussleuchte brauchen anstelle der Lichtmaschine nur eine oder
mehrere Batterien entsprechend Absatz 1 Satz 2 mitgeführt zu werden;
2.   der Scheinwerfer und die vorgeschriebene Schlussleuchte brauchen nicht fest am Fahrrad angebracht
zu sein; sie sind jedoch mitzuführen und unter den in § 17 Absatz 1 der Straßenverkehrs-Ordnung
beschriebenen Verhältnissen vorschriftsmäßig am Fahrrad anzubringen und zu benutzen;
3.   Scheinwerfer und Schlussleuchte brauchen nicht zusammen einschaltbar zu sein;
4.   anstelle des Scheinwerfers nach Absatz 1 darf auch ein Scheinwerfer mit niedrigerer Nennspannung als 6
V und anstelle der Schlussleuchte nach Absatz 4 Nummer 1 darf auch eine Schlussleuchte nach Absatz 5
mitgeführt werden.

Quelle: http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stvzo_2012/BJNR067910012.html

Edit: Falsche Paragraphenzahl korrigiert.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2013)

Grundsatz..diskussionen. Kann man auch nen eigenen Thread für aufmachen.


----------



## Wynn (10. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist eine knirscherschiene


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Juni 2013)

Mein Beileid. Hätte ich auch mal fast bekommen, konnte es mir dann aber glücklicherweise rechtzeitig abgewöhnen.


----------



## Konov (10. Juni 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ja - hier muss man halt bei Dunkelheit hinten ein rotes Licht und vorn ein weisses Licht haben. Ausserdem Reflektoren an den Pedalen. Stecklampen sind ok.
> 
> Unterschied ist dass Singlespeed den Rueckwaerts-Freilauf (oder wie auch immer man das auf dt. nennt) hat also man die Pedale wie bei einem Rad mit Gangschaltung rueckwaerts drehen kann und z.B. den Berg runter die Pedale still halten kann und man trotzdem rollt. Fixed heisst die Pedale sind fix mit der Radbewegung verbunden - d.h. dreht sich das Rad drehen sich die Pedale (auch den Berg runter) und bewegt man die Pedale rueckwaerts dann faehrt man rueckwaerts. Auf jeden Fall gewoehnungsbeduerftig...



OHHH na dann wär mir SS auf jedenfall lieber.... aber gibt vllt. Leute denen fixed mehr zusagt.



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Steckbeleuchtung ist zugelassen in der STVO.
> 
> Ich habe folgende: http://www.sigmaspor...?punkt=features




Siehe oben... leider (?) nein.
zusätzlich zum Dynamolicht ja


----------



## Wynn (10. Juni 2013)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Mein Beileid. Hätte ich auch mal fast bekommen, konnte es mir dann aber glücklicherweise rechtzeitig abgewöhnen.



kam bei mir durch wurzelbehandlung


----------



## Saji (10. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und definitiv eine defekte Lenkradsperre. Das war das letzte Mal das ich mit dem Auto bei der ATU war.


----------



## myadictivo (11. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

limited deluxe edition...mal sehn was die lieder mir so taugen


----------



## Manowar (11. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Und definitiv eine defekte Lenkradsperre. Das war das letzte Mal das ich mit dem Auto bei der ATU war.



Es gibt immernoch Leute, die zu ATU fahren? wow.


----------



## Aun (11. Juni 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




der brüller ist das album nicht. viel aufgewärmtes bzw neuversuch des alten krams


----------



## myadictivo (11. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> der brüller ist das album nicht. viel aufgewärmtes bzw neuversuch des alten krams



schaun wir mal..erwarte auch nix neues und zumindest god is dead ? haut mir die gehörgänge ordentlich durch 
- knabber grade noch an einer ps4 preorder, aber irgendwie empfinde ichs als nicht nötig da jetzt schon eine bestellung zu tätigen und zu wissen welche bundles und co im endeffekt zu release verfügbar sein werden


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. Juni 2013)

Ich hab die PS4 einfach vorbestellt. Falls ichs mir anders überlege kann ich immernoch stornieren. Aber ich wollte schonmal einen Vorschuß auf die Glücksgefühle


----------



## myadictivo (11. Juni 2013)

okay..ich hab sie eben auch mal bestellt.. fühlt sich tatsächlich gut an. und vll wird MS ja durch vorbesteller veröffentlichungen noch bißl an der xbox one drehen ^^


----------



## Saji (11. Juni 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Es gibt immernoch Leute, die zu ATU fahren? wow.



Immerhin nun einen weniger... grummel.

Neu: Termin nächste Woche Mittwoch in der Werkstatt.


----------



## iShock (11. Juni 2013)

muss sagen die PS4 Präsentation fand ich auch ziemlich gut - als Spiele gefielen mir  The Division und auch Destiny ziemlich gut (vor allem aber the Division)


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Juni 2013)

Mein neues Lumia 925 hab ich heute bekommen


----------



## orkman (12. Juni 2013)

ein neues handy ... hero H2000+ ... china handy für 130 euro (125 euro + 5 euro versand) mit viel zubehör (kratzfeste bildschirmschuetzer zum aufkleben, kopfhörer, 2 akkus,plastikschutzhülle für die rückseite,...)... bis jetzt ganz zufrieden ... besser als der überteuerte müll den man hier kriegt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (12. Juni 2013)

_Minecraft-Server für mich und 2-3 Freunde. :-)_


----------



## Dominau (12. Juni 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Mein neues Lumia 925 hab ich heute bekommen



Glückwunsch 
Also ich bin mit meinem 920 sehr zufrieden.


----------



## schneemaus (12. Juni 2013)

Nen Wohnungsbesichtigungstermin, weil ich mit Freunden in ne WG ziehen möchte. Alleine wohnen ist einfach nicht ganz so mein Ding. Die Wohnung wäre wirklich toll, aber es gibt wohl arg viele Interessenten. Na ja, mal schauen, was bei raus kommt.


----------



## Manowar (12. Juni 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> aber es gibt wohl arg viele Interessenten.



Die gibts angeblich immer.
Genau wie gebrauchte Autos, immer von alten Leuten gefahren wurden.


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Juni 2013)

Dominau schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> Also ich bin mit meinem 920 sehr zufrieden.



Ich war mit meinem Omnia 7 auch sehr zufrieden


----------



## Saji (13. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chaos on Deponia! <3 War endlich mal im Angebot bei Steam.


----------



## Wynn (13. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ditto für 3,48 bei galastore - jetzt bei gelegenheit nur mal zocken ^^


----------



## Saji (13. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> ditto für 3,48 bei galastore - jetzt bei gelegenheit nur mal zocken ^^



4,99 bei Steam. Bin schon am Zocken, muss ja fertig werden bevor Teil 3 dann rauskommt.


----------



## Wynn (13. Juni 2013)

bei mir wars halt auf den wunschliste weil teil eins bei nem anderen bundel mal bekommen ^^

aber soviele andere spiele noch zu zocken nur kaum zeit/konzentration


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Juni 2013)

Ich habe so eben gegen meine eigene Moralvorstellung verstoßen &' mir Black Ops 2 fuer die WiiU bestellt.
Da es rein auf dem Gamepad spielbar ist, find ich's doch Recht cool.


----------



## Alux (14. Juni 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich habe so eben gegen meine eigene Moralvorstellung verstoßen &' mir Black Ops 2 fuer die WiiU bestellt.
> Da es rein auf dem Gamepad spielbar ist, find ich's doch Recht cool.



Wie rein auf dem Gamepad spielbar? Ganz ohne Fernseher?^^
Irgendwie bin ich ja der WiiU gegenüber ein wenig misstrauisch, ich mein eine Konsole wo der Controller ausreicht ohne Probleme Leute zu erschlagen aber zulegen werd ich mir trotzdem eine müssen, obwohl ich langsam zweifel das überhaupt ein neues Zelda kommen wird.

Neu: Ich werd mir jz mal The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword zulegen, wobei ich da was nicht verstehe. Die Special Edition mit Orchestral CD kostet 34,95 und die ganz normale Version 51,95, sollte es nicht eher umgekehrt sein?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Juni 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Wie rein auf dem Gamepad spielbar? Ganz ohne Fernseher?^^
> Irgendwie bin ich ja der WiiU gegenüber ein wenig misstrauisch, ich mein eine Konsole wo der Controller ausreicht ohne Probleme Leute zu erschlagen aber zulegen werd ich mir trotzdem eine müssen, obwohl ich langsam zweifel das überhaupt ein neues Zelda kommen wird.
> 
> Neu: Ich werd mir jz mal The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword zulegen, wobei ich da was nicht verstehe. Die Special Edition mit Orchestral CD kostet 34,95 und die ganz normale Version 51,95, sollte es nicht eher umgekehrt sein?




Ja, ohne TV. :>


----------



## Alux (14. Juni 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ja, ohne TV. :>



Mehh muss man ja dauernd aufs Gamepad glotzen und kann sich net einfach irgendwie hinchilln :/

Edit: Argh, muss mir neune Controller auch kaufen, braucht ja Motion Plus fürs Spiel, ne?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Juni 2013)

Du kannst auch am Tv 
Dann haste Maps etc auf dem Pad.


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Juni 2013)

Hab mein Note 2 verkauft und ein iPhone 5 gekauft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (14. Juni 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Hab mein Note 2 verkauft und ein iPhone 5 gekauft
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eignet sich so ein Note2 nicht besser zur Selbstverteidigung?
Aja und wie siehts aus, kann man Zelda Skyward Sword NUR mit dem andern Controller spielen oder mit dem alten auch?


----------



## Legendary (14. Juni 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Hab mein Note 2 verkauft und ein iPhone 5 gekauft



Hast nen schlechten Tausch gemacht aber ist ja jedem sein Ding.


----------



## vollmi (14. Juni 2013)

Neu bei mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hach ich liebe die Chevrolet Werbefilme


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Juni 2013)

Nen Abschluss und dazu dann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (14. Juni 2013)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Nen Abschluss



GZ!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Juni 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Hab mein Note 2 verkauft und ein iPhone 5 gekauft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr guter Tausch. :>


----------



## Alux (14. Juni 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Sehr guter Tausch. :>







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Juni 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hahahhaha. 

Du wirst mir immer sympathischer!


----------



## Alux (14. Juni 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Hahahhaha.
> 
> Du wirst mir immer sympathischer!



Muss ja die Allgemeinmeinung als Android User vertreten


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Juni 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Muss ja die Allgemeinmeinung als Android User vertreten



Ja die sind meist recht Obstfeindlich...


----------



## Alux (14. Juni 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ja die sind meist recht Obstfeindlich...



Ich bin ne Ausnahme, ich hab nur was gegen das iPhone, die anderen Appleprodukte find ich hammer 

Und noch mehr neu, zusätzlich zu Zelda Skyward Sword nun auch ein neues Nunchuk sowie ne Remote Motion Plus, eine TV Wandhalterung und Imaginaerum by Nightwish


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Juni 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich bin ne Ausnahme, ich hab nur was gegen das iPhone, die anderen Appleprodukte find ich hammer
> 
> Und noch mehr neu, zusätzlich zu Zelda Skyward Sword nun auch ein neues Nunchuk sowie ne Remote Motion Plus, eine TV Wandhalterung und Imaginaerum by Nightwish



Wie ist Skyward Sword so?

Bevor es zu sehr ins OT abwandert, hab mir des Humble Bundlee gekauft..


----------



## Alux (14. Juni 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wie ist Skyward Sword so?
> 
> Bevor es zu sehr ins OT abwandert, hab mir des Humble Bundlee gekauft..



Amazon ist gut aber auch net so gut das ichs am gleichen Tag noch geliefert bekomm xD


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Juni 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Amazon ist gut aber auch net so gut das ichs am gleichen Tag noch geliefert bekomm xD



Ach, du hast es erst bestellt, ich überflieg das meiste nur!


----------



## Alux (14. Juni 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ach, du hast es erst bestellt, ich überflieg das meiste nur!



Macht ja nix


----------



## iShock (14. Juni 2013)

The Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition aus dem Steam Angebot - gleich mal auf Dark starten - mal sehen obs so knackig wie Dark Souls ist ^^


----------



## Wynn (15. Juni 2013)

ah guter kauf 

muss auch witcher noch ein 2tes mal durchspielen diesmal auf seiten der königstreuen ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Juni 2013)

15m³ Mutterboden


----------



## Saji (15. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> 15m³ Mutterboden



Nein, ich sage nicht das ich da erst Mutterkuchen gelesen habe...


----------



## Wynn (15. Juni 2013)

was machste mit den mutterboden ? warum heisst das eingentlich nicht vaterboden ?


----------



## iShock (15. Juni 2013)

heißt ja nich Vater Erde ^^


----------



## Wynn (15. Juni 2013)

sehe gerade hoch 3 ?

das wär ja 15x15x15 qm das wären ja 3375 qm erde o0

@saji

hier haste nen wurstbrot damit du nicht an kuchen denken musst ^^


----------



## enaske (15. Juni 2013)

Ich hoffe ich darf bald sagen ich habe GTA 5


----------



## win3ermute (15. Juni 2013)

Was spielt alle BluRays - egal, welcher Code - und sieht dabei gar nicht mal so scheisse aus? It's a Bluesi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Player gab es nur recht kurz; dank einfacher Umstellung der BluRay-Codes darf er im Grunde auch gar kein BluRay-Symbol tragen. Als Bonus liest er BDs auch gleich ca. 10 x schneller ein als mein Panasonic BD60.

Gab auch Futter dazu; weitere drei reine Code-A-Scheiben sind bereits unterwegs (gut, ganz ehrlich ist die Daimajin-Collection codefree, wenn auch Ami-Disc. Der Streifen daneben ist allerdings reines amerikanisches Futter, das auf europäischen Playern normalerweise nicht läuft):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Sorry, Zam, ich hab das schon fast vergessen... Bild editiert. Das ist nicht das freigegebene Remake, sondern das nicht zu nennende und beschlagnahmte Original mit selbem Titel (da kann man schon mal durchdrehen, weil keine Sau mehr weiß, welche Version mit welchem Titel denn nun gefahrlos in einem öffentlichen Forum stehen darf). Wenn trotz Verfremdung nicht genehm, bitte löschen; da bin ich dann überhaupt nicht böse.


----------



## Legendary (15. Juni 2013)

Boah is der Player vielleicht hässlich. Schönheit liegt wohl im Auge des Betrachters. 

Da mag ich meinen Sony lieber...aber das du so etwas modernes wie einen BD-Player hast?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> sehe gerade hoch 3 ?
> 
> das wär ja 15x15x15 qm das wären ja 3375 qm erde o0


ja wenn man sie mit 0 dicke verteilt 

das ist doch bloß ein 3m * 2m * 2,5m haufen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Boah is der Player vielleicht hässlich. Schönheit liegt wohl im Auge des Betrachters.
> 
> Da mag ich meinen Sony lieber...aber das du so etwas modernes wie einen BD-Player hast?



Ich bin zwar keiner der jemanden über Beiträge hinweg verfolgt, aber mir fällt auf, das du so gut wie alles, was sich andere zulegen/gut finden schlecht redest.
Jedem seine Meinung, aber ist halt auffällig. Das ist kein persönlicher Angriff, mich wundert es eben nur.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> sehe gerade hoch 3 ?
> 
> das wär ja 15x15x15 qm das wären ja 3375 qm erde o0



Nein heißt es nicht, denn qm = m³


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Juni 2013)

äh... qm = m² = m*m

m³ = m*m*m 

1m³ ist ein Würfel, der 1m breit, 1m hoch und 1m lang ist


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Juni 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> äh... qm = m² = m*m
> 
> m³ = m*m*m
> 
> 1m³ ist ein Würfel, der 1m breit, 1m hoch und 1m lang ist



Ich habe kubik gelesen und es blind übernommen. Zu viel Sonne auf's Hirn gekriegt. Aber jetzt weiß ich zumindest, dass du mich für dumm hälst.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Juni 2013)

Naja, dich nicht


----------



## win3ermute (15. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Boah is der Player vielleicht hässlich. Schönheit liegt wohl im Auge des Betrachters.



Ach, für einen "Billigheimer" ist er ganz hypsch; da gibt es extrem hässlicheres. Der einzige BluRay-Player, der mir richtig gut gefällt, ist ein Umbau von einem ollen Braun-Atelier-CD-Player, aber leider ist der sauteuer und hat dann bloß Phillips-Technik...



> Da mag ich meinen Sony lieber...aber das du so etwas modernes wie einen BD-Player hast?



Dank DLan kannste in der Bude hier auch im Garten bequem komplett auf meine digitale Musiksammlung zugreifen - und für einen Teil der Nachbarn fungiere ich als "Videothek". Ich mag zwar olles Zeuch, aber das heißt nicht, daß ich hinter dem Mond lebe .


----------



## Wynn (15. Juni 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich mag zwar olles Zeuch, aber das heißt nicht, daß ich hinter dem Mond lebe .



dachte einfach halt das du retro fan bist


----------



## Aun (15. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NKDt8Ks-LYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



nur mal meinen "imperial eagle" auffrichen lassen 


(heute morgen)


----------



## Olliruh (15. Juni 2013)

Goldene MasterCard


----------



## Slayed (15. Juni 2013)

50k Leitung *freu*


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Juni 2013)

Hab mir gerade einen Key für Company of Heroes 2 (UNCUT) + Pre-order Bonus [Steam] gekauft.


----------



## Firun (16. Juni 2013)

Am Samstag erworben  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Juni 2013)

Sieht gut und Teuer aus


----------



## Legendary (16. Juni 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar keiner der jemanden über Beiträge hinweg verfolgt, aber mir fällt auf, das du so gut wie alles, was sich andere zulegen/gut finden schlecht redest.
> Jedem seine Meinung, aber ist halt auffällig. Das ist kein persönlicher Angriff, mich wundert es eben nur.



Das kommt dir sicherlich nur so vor weil ich nicht zu allem ja und amen sage. 

@Win3ermute: Sogar DLAN hat er!


----------



## Ogil (16. Juni 2013)

Seit Freitag Dragons Dogma: Dark Arisen und seitdem am Zocken. Fuer den Preis einer Erweiterung das Grundspiel + alle DLCs + Erweiterung + Extras (z.B. HighRes-Texturen die es beim Erst-Erscheinen nicht gab) zu bekommen = Good Guy Capcom. Wirklich ein schoenes Spiel - nicht ganz so huebsch anzusehen wie Skyrim dafuer aber mit meiner Meinung nach spannenderen Kaempfen. Die Hauptstory ist aehnlich "spannend" wie bei Skyrim - aber die ist ja selten die Hauptmotivation fuer ein Open-World-RPG...


----------



## Firun (16. Juni 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Sieht gut und Teuer aus


knapp 1500€


----------



## Legendary (16. Juni 2013)

Geiles Teil, dann ist das sicher nicht deine erste. Ich möcht mir auch schon lang eine DSLR kaufen aber bin mir immer zu geizig, wenn dann sollte es eh ein Einstiegsmodell und eher eine Canon sein. Sowas in die Richtung Eos 1100 oder maximal Eos 600.


----------



## tonygt (16. Juni 2013)

Wo wir grad bei teuren Sachen sind 

Gestern im Bikepark probe gefahren
Heute bestellt mal schauen ob es noch vor der Megavalanche in 3 Wochen ankommt. Farbe ist die selbe aber coolere Decals kommen drauf.
Freu mich jetzt schon wie ein kleines Kind das Bike hat einfach zu viel spaß gemacht im Park 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Juni 2013)

Ich krieg ständig das Gefühl, dass ich mir nie was gönne  
Hatte schon lange nichts erwähnenswertes, neues mehr.


----------



## Konov (17. Juni 2013)

HAMMER bike tony!!!
der preis geht voll in ordnung zumindest beim basis modell tyee1, ungefähr soviel hab ich auch bezahlt für mein geschoss.
Aber ich schätze bei propain is das preis-leistungsverhältnis noch besser.... was ich da an ausstattung sehe... geil geil geil

du fährst zum megavalanche?
gestern ein video davon gesehen, ich würd irgendwem die eier lutschen um da mitzufahren! Geiler scheiss 
leider weder zeit noch geld 

auf jedenfall viel spass mit dem ding!


----------



## LarsW (17. Juni 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> knapp 1500€



Für das Geld gäbe es aber defintiv etwas besseres..


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juni 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Für das Geld gäbe es aber defintiv etwas besseres..



Kommentare vom Profi sind gemein. 

Ich hab auch was neues: einen Ventialtor im Büro. Da merkt man erst, wie stickig es im Büro war.


----------



## LarsW (17. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kommentare vom Profi sind gemein.



Ist ja nur freundlich gemeint.


----------



## Firun (17. Juni 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Ist ja nur freundlich gemeint.



.. 1. 2. 3. nichts bringt mich zu Raserei ..

@Topic 

Ich habe Sonnenbrand.. ganz neu


----------



## tonygt (17. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> HAMMER bike tony!!!
> der preis geht voll in ordnung zumindest beim basis modell tyee1, ungefähr soviel hab ich auch bezahlt für mein geschoss.
> Aber ich schätze bei propain is das preis-leistungsverhältnis noch besser.... was ich da an ausstattung sehe... geil geil geil
> 
> ...



Was hast du nochmal ? 
Ich komm auf 2500 am Ende mit besserer Gabel und der Absenkbaren Sattelstütze. Die Lyrik Dh is einfach der Hammer gibt derzeit keine bessere schwören so ziemlich alle bei uns im Bikekreis drauf 
Und Mega wird auf jeden fall der Hammer 10 Tage Alpen Urlaub, für 40 Euro Liftkarte für ne Woche und es gibt noch soviele andere echt geile Strecken aussenrum das wird genial. 
Jetzt nur noch hoffen und beten das es bis dahin noch kommt ich rechne ja damit das es am ende die DHL irgendwie verkackt xD


----------



## Konov (17. Juni 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Was hast du nochmal ?
> Ich komm auf 2500 am Ende mit besserer Gabel und der Absenkbaren Sattelstütze. Die Lyrik Dh is einfach der Hammer gibt derzeit keine bessere schwören so ziemlich alle bei uns im Bikekreis drauf
> Und Mega wird auf jeden fall der Hammer 10 Tage Alpen Urlaub, für 40 Euro Liftkarte für ne Woche und es gibt noch soviele andere echt geile Strecken aussenrum das wird genial.
> Jetzt nur noch hoffen und beten das es bis dahin noch kommt ich rechne ja damit das es am ende die DHL irgendwie verkackt xD




oh 2500 is natürlich nochmal ne nummer mehr... hab ein granite chief AM
bin übrigens auch mehr von rockshox als von fox überzeugt, insofern daumen hoch.

viel glück für den postweg ^^


----------



## tonygt (17. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> oh 2500 is natürlich nochmal ne nummer mehr... hab ein granite chief AM
> bin übrigens auch mehr von rockshox als von fox überzeugt, insofern daumen hoch.
> 
> viel glück für den postweg ^^



Rockshox<Fox allein schon weil man Rockshox selbst warten kann, während man Fox fast immer einschicken muss und von der Perfomance is Rockshox auf jeden Fall im Federweg Bereich von 150-170mm am besten, zumindest was ich bis jetzt so gefahren bin die Lyrik Federt dir alles weg


----------



## Konov (17. Juni 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Rockshox<Fox allein schon weil man Rockshox selbst warten kann, während man Fox fast immer einschicken muss und von der Perfomance is Rockshox auf jeden Fall im Federweg Bereich von 150-170mm am besten, zumindest was ich bis jetzt so gefahren bin die Lyrik Federt dir alles weg



jo, hab 150 vorne und hinten, vorne ne RS sektor mit stahlfeder und bin damit sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Human Ashes (17. Juni 2013)

yaaaay ^___^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. Juni 2013)

coool @Human Ashes

*
*


----------



## Wynn (18. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cp38CNiPJ9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



CBT Zugang


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2013)

Semesterzeugnis mit nem 2,5er Schnitt, so gut war ich noch nie


----------



## Saji (19. Juni 2013)

Ab voraussichtlich September ein neues Auto: Fiat My Punto in dunkelblau, 69PS, Klima, ESP, ABS, Autoradio inkl. sechs Lautsprecher von Blaupunkt (4x30 Watt + zwei Hochtöner), öhh... und noch ein paar Sachen mehr die ich grade vergessen habe!


----------



## Ogil (19. Juni 2013)

Ich habe diverse neue Teile an meinem Auto, nachdem ich es endlich wieder aus der Werkstatt abholen konnte. Extreme Verbesserung - aber so ganz zufrieden bin ich nicht, weshalb das Auto wohl nochmal zurueck in die Werkstatt muss...


----------



## Davatar (19. Juni 2013)

Neue Wanderschuhe, vorbereitend auf zukünftige längere Auslands-Ferienreisen


----------



## schneemaus (19. Juni 2013)

Drei Tattoos ^_^


----------



## Aun (19. Juni 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Drei Tattoos ^_^



tick, trick und track


----------



## Ogil (19. Juni 2013)

Nein - ein Arschgeweih, einmal das chinesische Symbol fuer Suppe auf der Schulter und ein Stern am Handgelenk


----------



## Saji (19. Juni 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> und ein Stern am Handgelenk



Semikolon. Was die anderen beiden sind entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis!


----------



## schneemaus (19. Juni 2013)

Semikolon linkes Handgelenk, Pfeil rechts Handgelenk, Sinusrhythmus hinterm rechten Ohr.


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Heute angekommen:

Marvel's Ultimates: Nationale Sicherheit
Marvel's Avengers: Forever, Teil 1

<3


----------



## win3ermute (19. Juni 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich habe diverse neue Teile an meinem Auto, nachdem ich es endlich wieder aus der Werkstatt abholen konnte. Extreme Verbesserung - aber so ganz zufrieden bin ich nicht, weshalb das Auto wohl nochmal zurueck in die Werkstatt muss...



Was hat die seltene Reisschüssel denn? Und wo bleiben die schon lange versprochenen Fotos?!?


----------



## Ogil (19. Juni 2013)

Die ist alt - und jetzt hat sie neue Vorderreifen, neue Bremsbelege, ringsum neue Droplinks, ein paar neue Bearings. Als naechstes muss ich mich um ein paar Roststellen kuemmern. Photogen ist es leider noch lange nicht...


----------



## win3ermute (19. Juni 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Photogen ist es leider noch lange nicht...



Pfff! Wenn nur "photogenes" abgelichtet werden dürfte, dann würde es von Dir keine Photos geben . Also her mit den kleinen Pics!


----------



## Saji (20. Juni 2013)

2x Zalman ZM-F3 LED Red




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (20. Juni 2013)

genetikk DNA premium album
limited edition kommt naechste woche an


----------



## iShock (20. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weil ich so ungehobelt bin ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juni 2013)

iShock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin doch hier der sozialinkompatible


----------



## iShock (20. Juni 2013)

The Incompatibles


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2013)

Kleinkram, über den ich teilweise mächtig froh bin...

Olle Platte des Bruch-Violin-Konzertes; Solist Yehudi Menuhin. Keine Ahnung, ob selten oder sonstwas, aber bei 3 Euro konnte ich kaum nein sagen, weil die Aufnahme angeblich "legendär" ist (ganz zu recht nach dem ersten Durchhören - das ist teilweise "Metal" pur; da bangt die Klassik-Birne!). Klang anfangs beschissen wie sonstwas; aber ein Reinigungsdurchlauf in der Knosti machte auch aus dieser Platte wieder ein neuwertiges fast knisterfreies Erlebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein paar Ami-Billig-Blus als Futter für den letztens vorgestellten "Bluetech" (pro Doppel-Scheibe 2,50 Euronzen; Qualität von "bwäh" bis "wow"):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das letzte Bild just for fuck, weil's einfach nur geil aussieht (die "Transe" mit der hier ebenfalls kürzlich gezeigten limitierten Platten-Ausgabe von "Traces of you" in nuttig-verrauchtem Vinyl):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. Juni 2013)

- Kreuzschmerzen
- jede Menge Schramen dank Circle Pit
- Sonnenbrand

Super Wochenende. :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damn it, ich kann einfach nicht länger auf die Serie warten T.T


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Juni 2013)

Jede Menge Schmerzen im Fuß, fette Entzündung im Gelenk und ne eingerissene Sehne. 
Ansonsten soeben The Last of us gekauft, ich Mainstreamhure.
Und für meine kleinen, die schon beachtlich groß sind,  3 Kilo Rattenfutter.


----------



## zoizz (26. Juni 2013)

Medion NAS-System 3TB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Runtergesetzt auf 110 Euro. Original verschweisst, haben sogar noch welche auf Lager.
Kann man damit was anfangen? 
Vielleicht ne kleine Diskussion im Tech-Thread?


----------



## Saji (26. Juni 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Medion NAS-System 3TB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine oder zwei Festplatten? Wenn nur Platz für eine ist ist er ziemlich witzlos. Kannst ihn dann höchstens als Mediaserver nutzen wenn du die Daten anderswertig gesichert hast.


----------



## Legendary (26. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Eine oder zwei Festplatten? Wenn nur Platz für eine ist ist er ziemlich witzlos. Kannst ihn dann höchstens als Mediaserver nutzen wenn du die Daten anderswertig gesichert hast.



Natürlich nur eine, das Ding ist von Medion. Sowas holt sich auch der Normal-dau und ist stolz auf seine UltraNAS.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> schön besaufen



Vodka aus Frankreich.

Vodka ... aus ... Frankreich. FRANKREICH.

FRANK - REICH.


----------



## Ogil (26. Juni 2013)

Voedka gemacht aus Freedoom Fries!


----------



## EspCap (26. Juni 2013)

Wenn man Vodka mag ist Grey Goose doch gar nichts schlecht. Es soll ja auch guten Wein aus Deutschland geben, behaupten zumindest einige  

On topic:

MCP und Pantoprazol. Hach.
Wobei ich letzteres etwas überverschrieben finde und erstmal nicht nehmen werde...


----------



## Ol@f (26. Juni 2013)

Grey Goose ist meiner Meinung nach den Preis nicht wert. Aber die Flasche sieht schön aus.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Juni 2013)

Wer Medion kauft, kauft zweimal.
Aus leidlicher Selbsterfahrung rate ich dir ab.


----------



## win3ermute (26. Juni 2013)

Ich lese da "3 TB für 110,- Euro"; dazu im NAS-Gehäuse. Wer da noch meckert und was von "Medion is scheisse" murmelt, hat den Schuss nicht gehört...


----------



## Saji (26. Juni 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich lese da "3 TB für 110,- Euro"; dazu im NAS-Gehäuse. Wer da noch meckert und was von "Medion is scheisse" murmelt, hat den Schuss nicht gehört...



Da das NAS Gehäuse nur Platz für eine HDD hat kannst es gleich wegkloppen. 3TB Platten mit 7200U/min bekommt auch schon so für 110 bis 120 Euro. Alles um die Festplatte herum ist bei diesem Medion NAS Materialverschwendung.


----------



## win3ermute (26. Juni 2013)

Externe Festplatte mit Gehäuse, prima als Media-Server geeignet, direkt an den Router anschließbar mit Verschlüsselung. Es soll Leute geben, die brauchen genau das und nicht mehr! Und da die Platte alleine 110,- Euro kostet, ist das alles andere; nur kein "Fehlkauf"!


----------



## Saji (26. Juni 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Externe Festplatte mit Gehäuse, prima als Media-Server geeignet, direkt an den Router anschließbar mit Verschlüsselung. Es soll Leute geben, die brauchen genau das und nicht mehr! Und da die Platte alleine 110,- Euro kostet, ist das alles andere; nur kein "Fehlkauf"!



Was nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen sollte das andere Gehäuse besser sind. Aber wem seine Daten auf dem Ding egal sind, sicher, nur zu. Aber nicht heulen dann wegen Datenrettung weil man versäumt hat den Mist vorher ordentlich zu sichern.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Juni 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich lese da "3 TB für 110,- Euro"; dazu im NAS-Gehäuse. Wer da noch meckert und was von "Medion is scheisse" murmelt, hat den Schuss nicht gehört...



Wer Medion kauft hat wohl den Schuss nicht gehört...

Sie sind ja bekannt für ihren hohen Qualitätsstandard, die lange Haltbarkeit, saubere Verarbeitung und nicht zu vergessen, die technische Höchstleistung.


----------



## Wynn (27. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vd1K10J8ZFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Neu


----------



## bkeleanor (28. Juni 2013)

Stolzer besitzer einer windows 8.1 preview edition.
und freude herrscht mein touchscreen geht wieder. naja so halbwegs. mein finger wird jetzt immer hin als stift erkannt. die ganzen streich bewegungen und rechtsklick gehen immer noch nicht.

ich frag mich immer noch warum das es bei der windows 8 testversion und bei der update version wohl funktioniert/ funktioniert hat, bei der vollversion aber nicht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Juni 2013)

Achja, diese Woche bei Steam oder für Steam:

- Tomb Raider (Survival Edition) via GamersGate
- Company of Heroes 2 (gk4me) + Digital Collectors-Edition (was CoH 1 Complete mit sich bringt)
- Nascar 2013 (pre-Order inkl. Beta-Zugang)


----------



## Veshrae (28. Juni 2013)

http://www.blackmagicdesign.com/de/products/intensity/ pro version


----------



## Keashaa (28. Juni 2013)

Ich hab was neues... neues Geld auf dem Konto, Monatsende sei Dank \o/


----------



## Ogil (28. Juni 2013)

Die gleiche aeusserst sinnvolle Anschaffung hab ich auch getaetigt


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. Juni 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wer Medion kauft, kauft zweimal.
> Aus leidlicher Selbsterfahrung rate ich dir ab.


Das unterschreibe ich sofort. Nie wieder kommt mir deren Dreck ins Haus.


----------



## ZAM (28. Juni 2013)

http://www.gamesaktuell.de/Games-Aktuell-Podcast-Thema-230072/Specials/Games-Aktuell-Podcast-270-Neues-vom-Next-Gen-Konsolenduell-GTA-5-auf-Rekordkurs-The-Last-of-Us-doch-nicht-uncut-1076542/

Für mich war das neu


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Juni 2013)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Das unterschreibe ich sofort. Nie wieder kommt mir deren Dreck ins Haus.



Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt? Dank dem Zeug habe ich keine wackelnden Möbelstücke mehr.


----------



## win3ermute (29. Juni 2013)

Und ich weiß immer noch nicht, was die Meckerei soll. Eine 3 TB-Platte kostet nun mal komplett ohne Gehäuse 110,- Euro und mehr. Hier hat der Käufer noch ein NAS-Gehäuse, das er praktisch umsonst dazubekommt - mit all den Nachteilen, die nun mal ein Ein-Festplatten-Gehäuse mit sich bringt! Da könnt ihr nun jammern und gegen Medion meckern, wie ihr wollt - das wird dennoch nicht zum Fehlkauf, wenn alleine der Inhalt (eben die 3-TB-Platte) den Kaufpreis wert ist!
Wie schon geschrieben reicht durchaus für eine Menge von Anwendungen eine 1-Festplatten-Lösung. Und wer ein NAS mit "Datensicherung" verwechselt, hat wiederum ein Verständnisproblem: Auch bei einer 2-Festplatten-Lösung ist eine Datensicherung unausweichlich. Wenn versehentlich dort eine Datei gelöscht wird, ist die auch auf der zweiten Platte weg, weswegen man um ein Backup nie herumkommt. Offenbar können hier Leute nicht zwischen "Ausfallsicherheit" und "Backup" unterscheiden, aber plustern sich auf! Ein Raidsystem ist und war _nie_ als Backup gedacht!
Das ist "strampeln" gegen einen "Hersteller" (was Medion ja gar nicht ist - die kaufen auch nur ein). Da wird Seagate drin sein; den NAS-Chip sollte man ebenfalls noch herausfinden, bevor man im Ansatz das Maul aufreißt. Das ist kein Laptop; das ist eine verdammte Standard-Festplatte von einem der wenigen verbliebenen Hersteller mit einem ebensolchen Standard-NAS-Chipsatz...

BTT:

Wer die Diskussion im "Lustige-Bilder-Thread" verfolgt hat, kennt eventuell den Namen der Band. Mittlerweile kam eine meiner letzten Vinyl-Lücken wohlbehalten an, wenn auch recht verstaubt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht sich gut im Kreise der Familie; bräuchten eh alle ein frisches Bad (fast alles zeitnah bei Erscheinen gekauft - jupp, ich bin alt und ein verdammt großer Fan):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also einkaufen gewesen. Nach dem Ende von "Schlecker" muß man halt bei Rossmann und deren Scheibenreiniger (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) zuschlagen (Zusammensetzung des Scheibenreinigers entspricht größtenteils dem sauteuren "Knosti-Antistat"-Schallplattenreinigers zu einem Bruchteil des Preises). Die haben mich bei der unüblichen Einkaufmenge angesehen, als sei ich ein Terrorist; habe mich mit "Allahu Akbar" denn auch verabschiedet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu die altbewährte "Knosti":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergibt dann das: PLATTENWASCHARGEDDON NOW:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knisterfreie, saubere Schallplatten für ganz wenig Geld. Aufwand ist recht hoch: Platten mit der "Knosti" und dem Scheibenreiniger waschen. Der Erfahrung nach kann es bei dem Scheibenreiniger passieren, daß beim ersten Abspielen die Nadel "verkrustet". Abhilfe gibt hier ein zusätzlicher Reinigungsgang mit destilliertem Wasser vor dem ersten Abspielen; dann "krustet" auch nix. Wenn die Schallplatte selbst bei einem zusätzlichen Reinigungsgang dann immer noch knistert und knackt, dann ist sie hinüber. 

Ergebnisse mit "meiner" Methode reichen von "hat gar nix gebracht" bis zu "Ist das dieselbe Platte?!" Manches uralte Zeuch klang danach tatsächlich wie noch nie gehört. Selbst "Knacker", die ich seit Jahrzehnten seit Neukauf von einer Scheibe kannte, sind danach weggewesen... (das ist übrigens gar nicht mal so gut: Jahrelang ist das "Deine" Platte mit den individuellen "Knack"-Charakteristiken - und dann wäscht man das einfach so weg. Ist mir bei Clan of Xymox' "Evelyn" passiert. Den Song kannte ich inklusive der Knackser in- und auswendig. Nach dem Waschen ist eben jener Knackser komplett weg, den ich seit ca. 15 Jahren kannte. Das klingt nun besser - aber die "Individualität" geht halt flöten). 

Den Scheibenreiniger lässt man übrigens nach Gebrauch durch einen Filter laufen und kann das Gebräu dann eben als Reiniger für alle möglichen Dinge verwenden. Win:Win!


----------



## Legendary (29. Juni 2013)

Aber ist nicht gerade das Knistern einer Schallplatte so schön? Also ich mag das, hab ja auch ein paar daheim und grad das macht sie so sympathisch. 

Was ich neu hab:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (29. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Aber ist nicht gerade das Knistern einer Schallplatte so schön? Also ich mag das, hab ja auch ein paar daheim und grad das macht sie so sympathisch.



Als "Analogiker" mit einem ausgeprägtem Faible für das "schwarze Gold" habe ich ja ein "Negativ-Beispiel" in Knackser-Hinsicht oben bereits gegeben. 
Mit dem richtigen System und entsprechender Platte rockt Vinyl wie die Hölle. Sobald die Musik ruhig wird (vor allen Dingen bei Klassik) braucht das Knistern kein Mensch! 

Ich kaufe mir Musik heutzutage ausschließlich auf Platte! Hat nix damit zu tun, daß sich das eventuell auf der schwarzen Scheibe besser anhört (das tut es tatsächlich dank der zwingend nötigen unterschiedlichen Abmischung in Einzelfällen durchaus - den "Loudness War" hab ich ja schon mal erwähnt). 
Bei Platte habe ich fast grundsätzlich immer den digitalen Download dabei; bin also für Media-Player und Auto direkt mitversorgt und habe dennoch das schöne, große "Artwork" des Covers. Wenn ich dann die Platte auflege (übrigens reinige ich mittlerweile selbst Neuplatten direkt, weil Verschmutzungen durch das Presswerk dann auch Vergangenheit sind), dann höre ich verdammt bewußter zu. 
Liegt eventuell an meinem Dreher; liegt natürlich auch an der "nostalgischen" Erfahrung. 

Man kann allerdings die Warnung nicht deutlich genug schreiben: Fallt nicht auf die Scheisse der "Flachzeitschriften" oder der "Fans" von Vinyl 'rein: Das KANN im Prinzip nicht besser klingen als CD (oder ordentliche mp3). 
Es ist ein riesiger Geräte- und Kostenaufwand nötig, um überhaupt halbwegs an den Klang der CD heranzukommen. Wer mit der Erwartung herangeht, das "schwarze Gold" müsse laut den "Goldohren" oder der "Flachzeitschriften" sofort besser klingen, der kann nur entäuscht werden!
Es klingt halt "anders"; und es ist verdammt vom verwendetem System und dem Arm und der Pressung abhängig. Ein PC an der Anlage klingt schon verdammt gut; CD mag noch ein wenig besser klingen. Ein Billig-Plattenspieler klingt einfach nur Scheisse (wobei es erstaunlich ist, wie wenig Aufwand man in der Hinsicht braucht, um ein halbwegs "gut" klingendes Signal zu erzeugen). Das braucht einen ordentlichen Tonarm, ein meist sehr teures Abtastsystem (das zum Tonarm passen muß) sowie einen passenden Vorverstärker, um an die bisherigen digitalen Quellen auch nur annähernd zu kommen. All' das fällt bei der digitalen Technik komplett weg und es klingt dennoch meist besser!

Ich liebe meine "Transe". Ich weiß allerdings auch, wie trügerisch "subjektive" Eindrücke sind. Ich habe Leute auf die "Transe" abfeiern sehen, nachdem ich bewußt eine unpassende Aussteuerung gewählt habe - lauter, schriller, bass- und höhenlastiger (von Halbblind-Tests, wo die Leute nicht mal wußten, welches Gerät gerade spielte, ganz abgesehen). Das wurde als "der beste Sound, den man jemals gehört hat" abgefeiert, während die tatsächlich richtige Einstellung als "langweilig, fad" abgetan wurde. 

"Subjektiv besser" muß nicht gleich "richtig" sein... genug OT...

Edith: Das kann ich mir nicht verkneifen... es gibt "Blindtests", wo Leute erst die Geräte sahen, ihre Wertung notierten - und danach verblindet ihre Wertung abgaben. Fazit: Keiner konnte "Kabelklang" hören. Verstärker wurden nur da erkannt, wo die Meßergebnisse starke Abweichungen von der "Norm" belegten. Nicht ein CD-Player konnte unterschieden werden (selbst die Billigst-Dinger im PC, über digitalen Ausgang angeschlossen, nicht). D/A-Wandler waren ebenfalls einerlei. Ausschlaggebend für den Klang sind nach diesem Fazit die Boxen (und das wird auch von "Goldohren" nicht bestritten) - und die Raumakkustik! Bevor man Tausende von Euro in die Anlage steckt, sollte erst mal der Hörraum verändert werden (häufig Bruchteile der Ausgaben, die ansonsten in Kabel und Geräte gesteckt werden).

Da hängt der Plattenspieler natürlich außen vor, weil niemand alleine aufgrund der Meßschriebe abstreiten würde, daß hier gravierende Unterschiede herrschen.


----------



## Saji (29. Juni 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Und ich weiß immer noch nicht, was die Meckerei soll. Eine 3 TB-Platte kostet nun mal komplett ohne Gehäuse 110,- Euro und mehr. Hier hat der Käufer noch ein NAS-Gehäuse, das er praktisch umsonst dazubekommt - mit all den Nachteilen, die nun mal ein Ein-Festplatten-Gehäuse mit sich bringt! Da könnt ihr nun jammern und gegen Medion meckern, wie ihr wollt - das wird dennoch nicht zum Fehlkauf, wenn alleine der Inhalt (eben die 3-TB-Platte) den Kaufpreis wert ist!
> Wie schon geschrieben reicht durchaus für eine Menge von Anwendungen eine 1-Festplatten-Lösung. Und wer ein NAS mit "Datensicherung" verwechselt, hat wiederum ein Verständnisproblem: Auch bei einer 2-Festplatten-Lösung ist eine Datensicherung unausweichlich. Wenn versehentlich dort eine Datei gelöscht wird, ist die auch auf der zweiten Platte weg, weswegen man um ein Backup nie herumkommt. Offenbar können hier Leute nicht zwischen "Ausfallsicherheit" und "Backup" unterscheiden, aber plustern sich auf! Ein Raidsystem ist und war _nie_ als Backup gedacht!
> Das ist "strampeln" gegen einen "Hersteller" (was Medion ja gar nicht ist - die kaufen auch nur ein). Da wird Seagate drin sein; den NAS-Chip sollte man ebenfalls noch herausfinden, bevor man im Ansatz das Maul aufreißt. Das ist kein Laptop; das ist eine verdammte Standard-Festplatte von einem der wenigen verbliebenen Hersteller mit einem ebensolchen Standard-NAS-Chipsatz...



Eigentlich bist du gerade der Einzige der strampelt. Und zwar gegen uns. Aber damit wird mir das Thema auch schon wieder zu blöd.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Eigentlich bist du gerade der Einzige der strampelt. Und zwar gegen uns. Aber damit wird mir das Thema auch schon wieder zu blöd.



Er versteht nicht das die Medionqualität unter aller Sau ist.
Was bringt dir die 3TB Festplatte, wenn sie schneller kaputt geht als du Medion buchstabieren kannst.
Ich prophezeie dann schon mal im "Was regt euch auf" Thread ein Post.
"3TB Festplatte kaputt, alle Daten weg-.-""

Das Medion kein Hersteller ist wissen die Meisten von uns, Fakt ist aber, das deren "zusammengekloppten" Produkte für die Tonne sind.
Ach, was müh ich mich ab, kommt eh nicht an. Sind ja weder meine Daten noch mein Geld. :]


----------



## Hordlerkiller (29. Juni 2013)

Seid über 1 Jahr nen neues avatar bild.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Juli 2013)

Endlich nen vernünftigen grauen Nagellack, der NICHT glitzert. Mann, wenn ich GRAUEN Nagellack will, will ich nicht, dass mein Nägel so aussehen wie Edward Cullen  Der hat zwar nicht so ne hohe Deckkraft und ich muss 2-3 mal drüber, um n ordentliches Ergebnis zu haben, aber wenigstens ist er normal grau.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (2. Juli 2013)

Mein Name ist Edward glitzercullen

Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## Aun (2. Juli 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> Mein Name ist Edward glitzercullen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone



i can´t handle your swag.... kill me pleazzzeeeeeeee


----------



## vollmi (3. Juli 2013)

Neue Suite im Khalidiya Palace Rayhaan. Weil die alte hatte kein funktionierendes W-Lan. Geht ja garnicht.


----------



## myadictivo (3. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
in vorbereitung auf mein demnächst neues handy schonmal geschossen (außerdem fürs 8.1er update, directx 11.2 und damit ich mich mal einarbeiten kann)

auf meiner wunschliste für die nächste gehaltsabrechnung :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Juli 2013)

Weg mit der Spiegelreflexkamera, her mit der X20 :-) einfach ein geiles Teil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2013)

Iiiiiik Windows Retro O_O
wie kann man nur?


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Iiiiiik Windows *M*etro O_O
> wie kann man nur?



fixed, bzw. heißt es ja jetzt einfach nur noch "Modern UI" oder irgndwie so


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2013)

Ich hab da absichtlich Retro geschrieben, weils aussieht als wärs aus Windows 3.1-Zeiten
und Modern UI find ich ja noch köstlicher als Metro ^^ mit Modern hat das gar nix zu tun, das wird Dir jeder der sich schonmal mit Usability beschäftigt hat bestätigen können.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juli 2013)

Deswegen nennt es der Saftladen trotzdem so.


----------



## Alux (3. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich mir vor kurzem auch geholt und neulich angeschaut. Ich war einfach nur begeistert.


----------



## Alux (3. Juli 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Musik?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. Juli 2013)

http://foolsgoldrecs.com/runthejewels/


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Milchaufschäumer
Milchkännchen
Grundig Stabmixer Set als ADAC Werbegeschenk
Sigma Pulsuhr
Asics Laufschuhe + Runners Point socken


----------



## Saji (3. Juli 2013)

Eine neue Seidenkrawatte, 'ne grüne Umweltplakette (die fünf Euro hätte ich auch genau so gut hinter den Scheibenwischer klemmen können) und zwei Rollen Doppelkekse. :3


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. Juli 2013)

zeig die krawatte doch mal


----------



## Legendary (3. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Hab ich mir vor kurzem auch geholt und neulich angeschaut. Ich war einfach nur begeistert.



Kann ich so bestätigen. Bester Film 2012 - mit Abstand.


----------



## Morvkeem (3. Juli 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ein Lumia 920?

Das kann ich dir wärmstens empfehlen, das habe ich übrigens auch neu!


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2013)

100 Euro Gutschein fürn neuen Rucksack eingelöst, nachdem mein alter langsam auseinanderfällt

35 Liter Bike Alpin, ggf auch fürn urlaub zu gebrauchen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (4. Juli 2013)

super teil!

hab auch allerhand von vaude, ist das gld auf jeden fall wert


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Juli 2013)

Einlagen für meine Air Max, wegen Sprunggelenksbla.
Und so'n weinroten Zipper vom H&M.


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> super teil!
> 
> hab auch allerhand von vaude, ist das gld auf jeden fall wert



jepp, hab ne tasche, ne jacke und ne hose und jetzt wieder nen Rucksack von vaude und bin nie enttäuscht worden....


----------



## Alux (4. Juli 2013)

Wieder was zum glotzen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (4. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Wieder was zum glotzen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das Halo mit Menschen? Also nicht animiert? Und ein richtiger Film, kein Spiel?


----------



## Alux (4. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ist das Halo mit Menschen? Also nicht animiert? Und ein richtiger Film, kein Spiel?



Siii


----------



## vollmi (4. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Siii



Kann man sich das auch als Sony Fanboy anschaun? Ich stand schon öfters unschlüssig vor dieser Hülle im Kaufhaus.

mfG René


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Juli 2013)

Das ist ein richtiger Film mit echten Menschen 

Die Vorgeschichte zu Halo4, wenn man so will


----------



## ZAM (4. Juli 2013)

Falls sich jemand wundert - ich habe die Alkohol-Sachen entfernt.


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: http://www.amazon.de/Wii-Mikrofon-Set-Lets-Sing/dp/B004YNQFJY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372951631&sr=8-1&keywords=big+ben+lets+sing

Relativ günstig für 20 Euro. Benutze diese for Online-Karaoke, habe selbst keine Wii. Außerdem eine Webcam, aber ich weiß momentan nicht, ob ich sie behalte. Sie war fürs Online-Streaming gedacht, aber nunja.. Dinge ändern sich.


----------



## myadictivo (4. Juli 2013)

Morvkeem schrieb:


> Ein Lumia 920?
> Das kann ich dir wärmstens empfehlen, das habe ich übrigens auch neu!


ja..irgendwie bin ich angefixt. hatte bisher noch nie ein smartphone ^^
nur der preis ist halt jenseits von gut und böse. deshalb warte ich mal noch ein wenig 

heute neu gekauft : twd : 400 days dlc


----------



## Manowar (4. Juli 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> heute neu gekauft : twd : 400 days dlc



Ich steh ja wirklich auf TWD und Zombiekram..
Lohnt sich das spiel wirklich?


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich steh ja wirklich auf TWD und Zombiekram..
> Lohnt sich das spiel wirklich?



Ich würde sagen, dass es sogar das einzige Walking Dead Spiel ist, das sich rentiert.


----------



## Nijara (4. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Wieder was zum glotzen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wie geil....O.O


----------



## Manowar (4. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, dass es sogar das einzige Walking Dead Spiel ist, das sich rentiert.



Och dann mach ich mal..


----------



## Wynn (4. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Och dann mach ich mal..



das ist aber ein zusatzinhalt auch genannt dlc 

du brauchst das hauptspiel


----------



## Manowar (4. Juli 2013)

Ajo klar.
Ziehe gerade 1-5.
Wenns bock macht, kommts halt nach .
Aber danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2013)

Warte bis die Steam Summer Sales anstehen und kauf dir das ganze TWD Paket. Oder kauf es dir jetzt, isses 100%ig wert.


----------



## Manowar (4. Juli 2013)

Wie gesagt, lädt schon.. 
Wenn ich mir nen Spiel für 25€ nicht leisten kann, läuft was falsch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2013)

Wenn du es vllt für 5 &#8364; bekommen könntest...  Aber wie gesagt, ich persönlich hätte für alles auch 40 &#8364; ausgegeben.


----------



## Manowar (4. Juli 2013)

Du weißt selber genau, dass da eh wieder viel zu viele Spiele gekauft werden.. 
Hatte mir halt nur gerade frisch the last of us geholt und fragte mich halt, ob sich das lohnt.
Aber die Langeweile ist ja da.. ^^


----------



## Alux (4. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Oh wie geil....O.O



Ich hab ihn mir grad angesehen. ICH WILL MEHR

Und die deutsche Synchro vom Master Chief ist auch nicht schlecht, hatte mit Schlimmeren gerechnet. Ich hab jetzt hart das Bedürfnis mir wieder ne X Box und paar Halos zu kaufen. Aber dann müsst ich mir auch so ne dumme X Box One kaufen für das nächste dann :/


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Juli 2013)

Haltet euch beim Posten bitte an die [Netiquette]


----------



## JokerofDarkness (5. Juli 2013)

Der Tisch ist voll, deshalb mal wieder ein Pic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (5. Juli 2013)

jetzt kannste nicht mehr nackt vorm tv sitzen wo du kinect besitzen tuest ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (5. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> jetzt kannste nicht mehr nackt vorm tv sitzen wo du kinect besitzen tuest ^^


Jetzt sitze ich erst recht nackt vor dem TV.


----------



## Davatar (5. Juli 2013)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Jetzt sitze ich erst recht nackt vor dem TV.


Dann gibts wohl bei Dir demnächst Chatroulette aufm TV?


----------



## Aun (5. Juli 2013)

vllt hat er ja noch ne ps3. und er richtet sein kinect auf die playse, so das ms sehen kann wie er ps spielt 

borderlands 2 komplett, skyrim legendary edition, the walking dead goty


----------



## JokerofDarkness (5. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> vllt hat er ja noch ne ps3.


Hat er und die lebt in friedlicher Koexistenz mit XBOX, Wii und Mac.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (5. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz geil für den preis


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juli 2013)

Left4Dead 2, gabs bei Steam für'n 5er. :>
Hab ja auch nur 3? Jahre drauf gewartet!Immer wenn es mal im Angebot war hab ich es verpasst.

Neu hab ich noch ne PsP mit 6 Spielen ( von denen ich nie eins auch nur anfassen werde. )
Oh endlich wieder Disgaea & Persona spielen können!

@Joker, der Konsolenkrieg ist eh Blödsinn, dann muss man ja auf exclusives verzichten. :>


----------



## odinxd (5. Juli 2013)

Muss irgendwie die Zeit überbrücken bis die ganzen vorbestellten Wii U Titel erscheinen.

Gnihihihi

[attachment=13301:$T2eC16V,!w0E9szNZISIBRzGiLWg7w~~60_12.jpg]

Wie habe ich den ersten Teil geliebt  ich weiss garnicht warum ich mir damals nicht den Nachfolger geholt habe. Naja aber nun wird mal wieder die alte N64 aufgebaut und alte Erinnerungen geweckt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juli 2013)

odinxd schrieb:


> Muss irgendwie die Zeit überbrücken bis die ganzen vorbestellten Wii U Titel erscheinen.



Welche hast du vorbestellt?


----------



## Davatar (5. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Neu hab ich noch ne PsP mit 6 Spielen ( von denen ich nie eins auch nur anfassen werde. )


Öhm...wozu hast Du sie dann wenn nicht zum spielen?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Öhm...wozu hast Du sie dann wenn nicht zum spielen?


Waren dabei. :/


----------



## Davatar (5. Juli 2013)

6 Spiele waren dabei? War das ne Sonderaktion oder ist das normal? Zum Game Boy Classic gabs nur Tetris damals ^^ und zu PS2 und PS3 gabs nix dazu bei mir.


----------



## odinxd (5. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Welche hast du vorbestellt?




- Super Luigi U (Retail Version weil ich lieber die Coole Hülle haben möchte^^)
- Zelda Wind Waker Hd
- Bayonetta 2
- Super Smash Bros
- Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze
- Super Mario 3D World
- Wii Party U
- Mario Kart 8

 Kanns kaum abwarten


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Juli 2013)

Gerade vorbestellt (Amazon Dtl.):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade gekauft (Amazon UK):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (5. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> 6 Spiele waren dabei? War das ne Sonderaktion oder ist das normal? Zum Game Boy Classic gabs nur Tetris damals ^^ und zu PS2 und PS3 gabs nix dazu bei mir.


Nein, ich hab über Ebay-Kleinanzeigen einen aus meiner Umgebung gefunden. Der wollte sie aber nur mit Spielen zusammen abgeben.
Da es aber so günstig war, war das okay für mich. 
Werd sie wohl bei eBay reinsetzen oder so. Die PsP brauch ich eh nur für Japanoshit! Oder sonstige Rollenspiele, weil die Grafik doch bei manchen Spielen arg miserabel ist und ich ein Grafikflittchen bin. 

@Odin

Bayonetta 2 wird sicher geil. :>


----------



## ZAM (5. Juli 2013)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Scheiß verkackte Whitelist. Warum funzt das nicht obwohl die Seiten auf dem Dingen stehen?




Das hat überhaupt nichts mit der Whitelist zu tun.  Verwende als Bild-URL das nächste mal nicht die Webseite zum Bild, sondern das Bild ^^
http://s14.directupload.net/images/130702/2gsdkfnn.jpg


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Juli 2013)

Ach, vorhin vergessen:

Riders of Rohan Legendary 

@ZAM:

Dann aber auch im IMG-Tag


----------



## ZAM (5. Juli 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Dann aber auch im IMG-Tag



Das war schon beabsichtigt so.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> [/size]
> 
> Das hat überhaupt nichts mit der Whitelist zu tun.  Verwende als Bild-URL das nächste mal nicht die Webseite zum Bild, sondern das Bild ^^
> http://s14.directupl...02/2gsdkfnn.jpg



Mea Culpa...


----------



## Alux (5. Juli 2013)

odinxd schrieb:


> - Zelda Wind Waker Hd



Seriously? Anstatt ein Neues rauszubringen bessern sie nur die Grafik eines Älteren auf?


----------



## EspCap (5. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Verdammtes Kopfweh die ganze Zeit... zum Glück hab ich einen Arzt der kein Theater macht wenn man mal was besseres als die Standard-Ibu will


----------



## Aun (5. Juli 2013)

na herzlichen glückwunsch, du hast paracetamol resp. diclofenac verschrieben bekommen ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Seriously? Anstatt ein Neues rauszubringen bessern sie nur die Grafik eines Älteren auf?



Neues ist auch in der Pipeline. Nur Geduld.


----------



## EspCap (5. Juli 2013)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]na herzlichen glückwunsch, du hast paracetamol resp. diclofenac verschrieben bekommen ^^[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] [/font]



Paracetamol mit Coffein und Codein. Niedrige Konzentration Codein zwar, aber in Kombi mit dem Rest wirkt es deutlich besser als alles andere "harmlosere" bei mir. Ich glaube ich habe auch einen etwas höheren Opioid-Metabolismus, Codein hat bei mir eine relativ gute Wirkung, auch niedrigkonzentriert. 

Ich hätte auch Metamizol, aber das Zeug nehm ich wirklich nur wenn es richtig übel wird. Aber bei Stress ohne Ende und Wetterumschwüngen passiert das leider manchmal.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juli 2013)

War eben am Rhein aufm Flomarkt. :>
-1-9 Necroscope Bücher (Blindkauf, Cover waren cool und ist Horror)
-4 Fearstreet Bücher, hab ich gerne als Kind gelesen.
-Sagaland und Hüpf mein Hütchen. Kindheitserinnerungen. :>
-Riesiges Italienisch Wörterbuch

Und des alles für unter 10 Euro zusammen, ohne zu handeln. 

Manchmal sind Flohmärkte klasse. 

Ich erweitere...um ein 1 1/2m großen Leoparden und Rapid Fire!


----------



## Nijara (6. Juli 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> [/size]Paracetamol mit Coffein und Codein. Niedrige Konzentration Codein zwar, aber in Kombi mit dem Rest wirkt es deutlich besser als alles andere "harmlosere" bei mir. Ich glaube ich habe auch einen etwas höheren Opioid-Metabolismus, Codein hat bei mir eine relativ gute Wirkung, auch niedrigkonzentriert.
> 
> Ich hätte auch Metamizol, aber das Zeug nehm ich wirklich nur wenn es richtig übel wird. Aber bei Stress ohne Ende und Wetterumschwüngen passiert das leider manchmal.



Hilft das gut? Novalgin hilft bei mir nie wirklich =(


----------



## EspCap (6. Juli 2013)

Azur? Ja, bei mir schon ganz gut. Das wirkt nicht bei jedem gleich gut, aber ausprobieren schadet nicht. 
Dass Novalgin nicht hilft wundert mich aber schon ziemlich, das ist das stärkste nicht-opioid Schmerzmittel dass es gibt. Azur ist da deutlich harmloser, obwohl es Codein hat. 

Viel härteres Zeug als Novalgin wird eigentlich nicht verschrieben gegen Kopfschmerzen. Du könntest höchstens mal Triptane (das ist speziell gegen Migräne/Clusterkopfschmerzen) ausprobieren. Das ist verschreibungsfrei, aber im Zweifelsfall solltest du trotzdem mit dem Arzt darüber reden.


----------



## H2OTest (6. Juli 2013)

ibu 800 ist dasbeste


----------



## Nijara (6. Juli 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Azur? Ja, bei mir schon ganz gut. Das wirkt nicht bei jedem gleich gut, aber ausprobieren schadet nicht.
> Dass Novalgin nicht hilft wundert mich aber schon ziemlich, das ist das stärkste nicht-opioid Schmerzmittel dass es gibt. Azur ist da deutlich harmloser, obwohl es Codein hat.
> 
> Viel härteres Zeug als Novalgin wird eigentlich nicht verschrieben gegen Kopfschmerzen. Du könntest höchstens mal Triptane (das ist speziell gegen Migräne/Clusterkopfschmerzen) ausprobieren. Das ist verschreibungsfrei, aber im Zweifelsfall solltest du trotzdem mit dem Arzt darüber reden.



Ich darf nur Novalgin weil Bluter... und wie ich gerade gelesen hab, setzt Paracetamol auch in der Gerinnung an...also fällts auch flach...~.~


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2013)

Mit der Liebsten shoppen gewesen, um 150 Tacken erleichtert worden. Ich hab bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




in dem hellen Rot + Grün und dazu noch 2x Boxershorts.


----------



## Ogil (6. Juli 2013)

Und 120 Tacken gingen fuer den Einkauf der Freundin drauf?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (6. Juli 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Und 120 Tacken gingen fuer den Einkauf der Freundin drauf?



eher 146  ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2013)

Nah, c.a. 100. Für Essen ging auch noch wat drauf. Keine Ahnung, wann ich das letzte mal wirklich so viel ausgegeben habe.


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

Wo bleibt die Großhandelszone mit den U. S. of fuckin' A? Wir wollen einkaufen...

Edit: Ich konnte gestern leicht angetüdelt nicht anders, als mir das Ding zu reinen Dekorationszwecken zu ersteigern - ich befürchte, ein neues, völlig unnötiges und teures Hobby bahnt sich da an :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juli 2013)

NCIS - Season 3.1 bis 5.2


----------



## JokerofDarkness (6. Juli 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> NCIS - Season 3.1 bis 5.2


Du bekommst im Ausland immer mal wieder ganze Staffeln förmlich hinterhergeschmissen. Die UK und FR Ausgaben sind inkl. Deutscher Tonspur. Hab seinerzeit für Staffel 1-8 zusammen nur ca. 75€ inkl. Versand gelöhnt.


----------



## Wynn (6. Juli 2013)

das kommt jetzt bissel spät ^^

wahrscheinlich hat er den amazon deal genommen


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juli 2013)

Ich hab die nicht gekauft, sondern geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

Man kann immer nur penetrant auf Auslandsveröffentlichungen hinweisen. Eine ganze Menge Filme bekommt man im Ausland entweder mit besserer Qualität, mehr Ausstattung und/oder billiger (nicht selten gleich alles zusammen). Wer auf Synchros verzichten kann und obendrein noch einen Code-Free-BD-Player hat, der kann fast völlig auf den überteuerten deutschen Markt pfeifen...


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juli 2013)

Aus diesem Grund bestell ich mir einige 360-Spiele ja schon in England 

Die wollen hier in Dtl. 70€ für TW14 haben. Bei Amazon UK hab 35€ weniger gezahlt


----------



## Alux (6. Juli 2013)

Wie viel kostet der Versand aus UK?


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juli 2013)

Spiel: GBP 20.40 
Postage & Packing: GBP 5.03 
VAT:     GBP 4.83 

@M1ghtymage:
BoB ist großartig und die 2 anderen Filme sind geniale Klassiker.


----------



## Wynn (6. Juli 2013)

nicht zu vergessen steam spiele die nicht region locked sind


----------



## Alux (6. Juli 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Versand kostet 5£. Spiel ~20£, Steuern auch nochmal 5£.
> 
> Sent from my RM-892_eu_euro2_200 using Board Express



Kommt ja bei so viel Zusazuzahlungen aufs gleiche raus wenn mans bei amazon.de bestellt.

@M1ghty  Band of Brothers und Apocalypse Now, very good decision


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Wie viel kostet der Versand aus UK?



Im Schnitt 4 Pfund (ca. 4,65 Euro) bei einzelner Scheibe. Kommt halt auf den Händler und die Versandform an - manche schicken selbst international portofrei. Amiland ist übrigens noch weit günstiger. Manchmal ist das Porto teurer als der Film - und damit immer noch weit unter dem deutschen Kurs...


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> @M1ghtymage:
> BoB ist großartig und die 2 anderen Filme sind geniale Klassiker.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach nur totale zustimmung


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juli 2013)

Also, bei Amazon.de bekomm ich das Spiel im günstigsten Fall (Neuware) für 45,42€. Sind immer noch 10€ mehr als in England.


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

Jo, Captn - der britische Amazon-Marketplace ist eh wunderbar. Einziger Nachteil: Man benötigt eine Kreditkarte, während es bei ebay ja meist über PayPal geht.


----------



## Alux (6. Juli 2013)

Ich hätte anfügen sollen das es mir um Spiele geht die erst erscheinen. Beispiel AC4, mit Porto und Steuer spar ich mir vl 2-3€. Bei ner XBox 360 250GB zahl ich bei uns 170€, in UK ohne Porto/Steuer umgerechnet 219,45€.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juli 2013)

Maestro Card (also Debit-Karten) geht da auch, und das steht auf meiner ganz normalen EC-Karte drauf 

@Alux:
Die Konsole würde komplett (inkl. Versand) EUR 233,55 kosten  Versand auch nur 6 GBP.

Nicht alles ist preiswerter in England aber vieles. Und warum soll ich ein Spiel, was eh zu 99% Englisch ist, hier kaufen?

BTW: Spinnen die bei den Preisen für die Xbox One Spielen? Das sollen mittlerweile 80&#8364; sein? (Platzhalter war ja 99,99&#8364


----------



## Alux (6. Juli 2013)

Als ich letztens was über UK bestellen musste ging nur die Kreditkarte von mein Vater.


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

@Iglo: Siehste, darauf hab ich in letzter Zeit nicht mal geachtet - meine Kreditkarte hab ich halt noch aus alten "LaserDisc-Import-Zeiten". Für Filmfreaks erwies sich das I-Net seinerzeit als dermaßen großer Segen...

Ich bin gespannt, wie sich der Markt für verschiedene Dinge entwickelt, sollte die Großhandelszone kommen. Bei Geräten wird es dann für die Fachhändler schwierig, einen Preisunterschied von 200 Euro und mehr zu erklären... sowas steht dann ganz oben bei mir auf der Wunschliste, weil so ein Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und dann noch von diesem Hersteller...


----------



## vollmi (7. Juli 2013)

Hab mir mal n neuen Kopfhörer gegönnt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bose Quietcomfort 15


----------



## Saji (7. Juli 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Hab mir mal n neuen Kopfhörer gegönnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich persönlich kein Fan von den Bose Anlagen bin, die Kopfhörer finde ich klasse. Gute Wahl, besonders das Noise Cancelling ist da wirklich mal gut.


----------



## vollmi (7. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich persönlich kein Fan von den Bose Anlagen bin, die Kopfhörer finde ich klasse. Gute Wahl, besonders das Noise Cancelling ist da wirklich mal gut.



Ich war sehr skeptisch. Vor allem wenn man bei Amazon die guten und schlechten Bewertungen sieht.

Ich habs dann aber im Shop ausprobiert und muss sagen. Phänomenal, hätte ich nicht erwartet, superbequem und die Noise Cancelling Funktion ist ja der hammer. Ich glaub das ding wird mich öfters auf der Baustelle begleiten. So neben einer Kältemaschine Proggen ist sonst immer der Konzentrationskiller.

Und Klassik hör ich nu nicht so oft. Für Björk Nightwish und Dreamdance ist die Quali hervorragend.

mfG René


----------



## Nijara (7. Juli 2013)

Die stellen Kopfhörer her? Ich kenn nur die Auspuffanlagen und die klingen an der richtigen Kiste traumhaft <3.


----------



## Ogil (7. Juli 2013)

oO

BOS = Auspuff
BOSE = Lautsprecher und Kopfhoerer


----------



## Saji (7. Juli 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Und Klassik hör ich nu nicht so oft. Für Björk Nightwish und Dreamdance ist die Quali hervorragend.
> 
> mfG René



Bin mir fast sicher das sie auch bei Klassik eine brauchbare bis gute Figur machen würden, auch wenn es dafür wiederum bessere Kopfhörer gibt. 



Nijara schrieb:


> Die stellen Kopfhörer her? Ich kenn nur die Auspuffanlagen und die klingen an der richtigen Kiste traumhaft <3.



 Nijara! Schäm dich!


----------



## Nijara (7. Juli 2013)

Oh... Ich schäme mich... Diese Hitze verwirrt mich... Asche über mein Haupt, man möge mir vergeben!


----------



## win3ermute (7. Juli 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> BOSE = Lautsprecher und Kopfhoerer



Und überteuerte "Design-Anlagen"...


----------



## odinxd (9. Juli 2013)

Sooo die Nintendo Sammlung wird erweitert, ich habe etwas drüber nachgegrübelt ob ich ihn kaufen soll 



[attachment=13303:01.PNG]

Und dazu natürlich:

[attachment=13304:02.PNG]

[attachment=13305:03.PNG]


----------



## Manowar (11. Juli 2013)

Gerade einen Kostenvoranschlag für folgende Teile angefragt:
Alles Hinterachse:
2 Lemförder Streben /Führungslenker Radaufhängung
2 Lemförder Querlenkerhinten
2 Lemförder Lenker /Integrallenker Radaufhängung
2 Lemförder Pendelstützen
2 Lemförder  Lagerung,Radlagergehäuse
2 Lemförder Gummilager (BMW Vergleichnsummern:33 17 1 093 008  -	33171093008)
2 Radlager FAG (BMW Vergleichsnummer: 33411095652 	-    33 41 1 095 652)
2Domlager  Sachs – ohne EDC (BMW  3352 1 091 710 )
ATECeramic Bremsbeläge
2 ATE Powerdisc Bremsscheiben
1 ATE Verschleißkontakt

2Domlager VA Sachs/Lemförder
2 Stoßdämpfer Bilstein B8VA
2 Stoßdämpfer Bilstein B8HA
4 Federtellerauflage VA/HA

Wiechers Domstrebe


Mal schauen was da für ein Preis draus wird


----------



## Baron King Zwei (11. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> 2 Radlager FAG (BMW Vergleichsnummer: 33411095652 	-    33 41 1 095 652)



haha^^


----------



## Manowar (11. Juli 2013)

Jupp, könnte auch SKF nehmen, aber Fack ist mir sympathischer


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Juli 2013)

Cube World


----------



## Wynn (12. Juli 2013)

3 euro in steamguthaben durch tradingcards verkauf und einen vogel bei steam als smiley für 6 cent


----------



## exill (12. Juli 2013)

So...viele...Steam Spiele...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Juli 2013)

Find den SSS bis jetzt nicht so geil. Da alles ja nur Keys sind.
Werde eh nie verstehen wie durch Wegfall von Verpackungs und Transportkosten etc, die Key Preise der Box Version entsprechen.
Faulheit ist wohl teuer. :>

Btw, nachher einen neuen Tattootermin, Halstattoo inc!:>


----------



## Manowar (12. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Btw, nachher einen neuen Tattootermin, Halstattoo inc!:>



Hast du dir das echt gut überlegt?
Auch ich als - tattoowierter baldiger Chef - würde dir keine Anstellung geben.


----------



## EspCap (12. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Btw, nachher einen neuen Tattootermin, Halstattoo inc!:>




Was kommt denn drauf wenn ich fragen darf? Und was machst du beruflich?


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2013)

Bestimmt nen Bushido äquivalent


----------



## Ogil (12. Juli 2013)

Immer diese Vorurteile. In Wirklichkeit laesst er sich werbewirksam das Logo der Bank stechen, fuer die er arbeitet!

PS: Neu hab ich die Borderlands 2 Story-DLCs aus dem SSS...


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Auch ich als - tattoowierter baldiger Chef - würde dir keine Anstellung geben.



Du verprügelst auch Radfahrer aus langeweile.


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Juli 2013)

Saint Row: The Third - The Full Package aus dem SSS


----------



## Wynn (12. Juli 2013)

ich hoffe mal falls du deutsch bist hast es dir giften lassen 

Jedenfalls viel spass damit - sehr cooles spiel 

ich habe atm jetzt schon 5,29 steamguthaben durch tradind carts verkauf ^^

mal schauen was so im seal noch kommt ansonsten wird dafür http://www.pcgames.de/Das-Schwarze-Auge-Satinavs-Ketten-PC-236276/Tests/dsa-satinavs-ketten-test-891374/ gekauft ^^


----------



## exill (12. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal falls du deutsch bist hast es dir giften lassen
> 
> Jedenfalls viel spass damit - sehr cooles spiel
> 
> ...



Warum sollte er?
Ist doch sowieso auch in der "deutschen" Version auf Englisch bloß mit Untertiteln.


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Juli 2013)

Die deutsche ist nicht so gewalttätig


----------



## Saji (12. Juli 2013)

exill schrieb:


> Warum sollte er?
> Ist doch sowieso auch in der "deutschen" Version auf Englisch bloß mit Untertiteln.



Sowie geschnitten und ein ganzer Spielmodus entfernt.

@ Manowar: ist schon schwer genug mit normalen Ohrringen als Kerl, also keine Tunnel oder Plugs, Arbeit zu finden. Da würde ich mir persönlich nicht auch noch ein Halstattoo stechen lassen.

Neu: Energydrinks, M&Ms und Chips - das Wochenende kann beginnen!


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (12. Juli 2013)

saints row 3 ist in der deutschen version schwerer weil da sofort die polizei kommt wenn du jemand mit den riesendildo verprügelst oder auf in schiessen tuest ^^

und der zombie spielmodus ist komplett rausgepatcht worden und die flitzermissionen sind verpixxelt


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2013)

Bioshock Infinite via Summer Sale ^^

Und Skyrim Legendary Edition. Konto fleißig überziehen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Hast du dir das echt gut überlegt?
> Auch ich als - tattoowierter baldiger Chef - würde dir keine Anstellung geben.



Würdst du so schon nicht, große Tunnel, 5 Piercings im Gesicht und Tattoos auf Händen und Fingern.
In dem Sinne, ich weiß was ich mache. 
Abgesehen davon ist es kein Schriftzug oder sonstiger Kram, es füllt den Hals komplett aus.

Merkwürdig, ich hatte keinerlei Probleme mit Ausbildungssuche, 5 Bewerbungen, 5 Zusagen. 
Und nein kein Mechatroniker oder sonstiges.


----------



## Saji (12. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Würdst du so schon nicht, große Tunnel, 5 Piercings im Gesicht und Tattoos auf Händen und Fingern.
> In dem Sinne, ich weiß was ich mache.
> Abgesehen davon ist es kein Schriftzug oder sonstiger Kram, es füllt den Hals komplett aus.
> 
> ...



Kommt wohl auch sehr auf Beruf und Gegend an. Hier in diesem konservativem Kaff haste mit einem Ohrring als Mann bereits verloren. Oma Hilde könnte sich an der Kasse ja erschrecken und das Bezahlen vergessen.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Kommt wohl auch sehr auf Beruf und Gegend an. Hier in diesem konservativem Kaff haste mit einem Ohrring als Mann bereits verloren. Oma Hilde könnte sich an der Kasse ja erschrecken und das Bezahlen vergessen.



Ich finde sowieso das Aussehen in Berufen viel zu sehr benutzt wird. Gut, es hat auch Grenzen, ich zeige jetzt mal ein etwas härteres Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber solange es im Rahmen ist vollkommen okay! Körperschmuck gehört nunmal dazu, und Unternehmen sollten mal von ihren alten Prinzipien weg. Es ist nicht das Aussehen was zählt, sondern das, was dahinter steckt.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Kommt wohl auch sehr auf Beruf und Gegend an. Hier in diesem konservativem Kaff haste mit einem Ohrring als Mann bereits verloren. Oma Hilde könnte sich an der Kasse ja erschrecken und das Bezahlen vergessen.


Nicht die alten sind es die sich drüber aufregen, sind viel öfters Junge Leute die sich dadurch gestört fühlen...
(So wars zumindest bei mir als ich noch beim Rewe mit Iro gearbeitet habe)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Juli 2013)

Wohne auch eher ländlich, aber hab ein sehr gepflegtes äußeres, das regelt viel.
Ältere, finden es meist eher interessant, gab bis jetzt noch nie negatives Feedback.


----------



## Alux (12. Juli 2013)

Bisschen Kohle die ich mir gestern/vorgestern verdient hab. 
Hab mir einen 4fach Stereo Eingangsschalter besorgt
Einen Tattootermin


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Juli 2013)

So, und nochmal beim SSS zugeschlagen...

CIV 5 - Brave New World (-33%)
XCOM: Enemy Unknown + DLCs (-75%)


----------



## win3ermute (12. Juli 2013)

Das kommt noch, das negative Feedback. Ich habe mehrmals gehört, daß sie mich nehmen würden, wenn ich mir die langen Haare abschneide - und das in Jobs _ohne_ Kundenverkehr etc. und auch erst zwei Jahre her. Mit Tattoos wird es gerade im fortschreitenden Alter schwerer und schwerer (öffentlicher Dienst dann eh nicht). 

Und "ich weiß, was ich tu" nehme ich Dir in Deinem Alter nicht mal für 5 cm ab. Meiner Ansicht nach sollte man mit Tattoos sich recht lange Zeit lassen - eigene Standpunkte etc. können sich in ein paar Jahren rasant verändern. Gut, ich kenne Deine wahrscheinliche Antwort ("Ich nicht!" bzw. "Ich bin da nicht so wie andere!"). Wie man in 5 oder 10 Jahren tatsächlich ist bzw. darüber eine Auskunft zu geben ist ungefähr so sinnvoll wie die Lottozahlen vorhersagen. Das weiß man eben nie!


----------



## Aun (12. Juli 2013)

ich wäre sehr vorsichtig mit dem, was du da von dir gibts win3ermute. erstens ist es jedem selbst überlassen. 2. nehme ich mal stark an, das unser freund hier mit sicherheit weiß, was er sich erlauben darf

* 
*


----------



## win3ermute (12. Juli 2013)

Was gebe ich denn "unvorsichtiges" von mir außer, daß ich aus Erlebtem plaudere? Was glaubst Du, wieviele Leute ich kenne, die tattoomäßig absolute "Überzeugungstäter" waren und nach 2 Jahrzehnten lieber diese Tattoos nicht hätten? Und seinerzeit haben die ebenso vehement ihren damaligen Standpunkt in der festen Überzeugung, sich das ausgiebigst bis zur Erschöpfung überlegt zu haben, vertreten...

Ich wollte mir mit 24 Jahren auch drei über 5 Jahre überlegte Tattoos stechen lassen, habe es dann aber gelassen. Ich bin da heute absolut nicht böse drum, weil mir 20 Jahre später die Motive einerlei sind. Hier passt auch der alte Spruch: Würde ich für jedes Mal, wenn ich höre, daß jemand sich über Tattoos oder alte Standpunkte auslässt, einen Euro bekommen, bräuchte ich nicht mehr arbeiten.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Juli 2013)

Win3rmute du schließt von deinem Leben auf meins. Das kannst du gar nicht. Wir beide haben ein komplett andere Persönlichkeiten und Ansichten.
Nur weil du deine Meinungen gegenüber deinen "Tattoovorstellungen" verändert hast, heißt das nicht zwangsläufig das es bei anderen auch so ist.
Ich möchte nicht mit 50 sagen "Ach hätte ich doch nur.." und dann ne Midlifecrisis bekommen. Ich lebe im hier und jetzt, nenn mich naiv, aber ich werde zurecht kommen.
Selbst wenn nicht? Du musst kein Weltverbesserer sein. 
Lieber werd ich dann nicht mein Traumjob machen und zufrieden mit mir sein, anstatt mich in eine Fassade zu pressen die ich nicht bin nur um Job XYZ ausüben zu können.

Im Endeffekt hatte/habe ich noch keinerlei Probleme damit bekommen. :>


----------



## win3ermute (12. Juli 2013)

Sozi, hättest Du genau gelesen, dann wüßtest Du, daß ich nicht von meinem Leben auf Deines schließe, sondern einen allgemeinen Erfahrungswert zu vermitteln gesucht habe. Deine Antwort ist ja wie vorhergesagt ausgefallen. Natürlich magst Du tun und lassen, was Du möchtest. Es ist ja nicht mal böse von mir gemeint - nur als reiner Denkanstoß, daß Du eben nicht vorhersehen kannst, wie Du in ein paar Jahren drauf sein wirst. 

Es gibt eben so ungefähr zwei Dinge, die man bei Leuten im "Mittelalter" dauernd hört: Das von Dir erwähnte "hätte ich doch nur" - und das von mir weit öfters gehörte "hätte ich doch nicht!". Ist beides müßig, über das ein oder andere zu jammern. Wobei man im Sinne von Tattoos (vor allen Dingen in der "Szene", in der ich mich oftmals bewege) heutzutage ohne Tattoos der ist, der aus der Norm fällt (von den Haaren ganz abgesehen).


----------



## ZAM (12. Juli 2013)

Könntet ihr Euch bitte wieder lieb haben und zurück zum Topic kommen?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Juli 2013)

Walking Dead Season Pass, 6 Euro O____O


----------



## H2OTest (12. Juli 2013)

Gta4 5 euro


----------



## win3ermute (12. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Könntet ihr Euch bitte wieder lieb haben und zurück zum Topic kommen?



Bin doch gar nich böse! War doch harmlos! Soll ich giftig werden *g*?

Was hab ich denn neu? Ach ja. Wochenende natürlich! Und ab Montag dann noch zwei nicht angebrochene Wochen Urlaub! Ich überlege noch, ob ich in der ersten Woche den Rekord brechen soll, möglichst lange bewegungslos auf der Couch 'rumzuliegen, ohne tot zu sein!

In der zweiten Woche könnte ich die Bude aufräumen (BWAHAHAHAHA! Guter Witz!). Dann mein "Evchen" in Ordnung bringen (Plattenspieler-Fetisch-Kram). Und nüchtern werden (das wird ein Problem)...


----------



## Aun (12. Juli 2013)

dicht auffer couch ftw!


----------



## Perkone (12. Juli 2013)

Ist jetzt nur noch ne Frage der Zeit, aber fix ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ne Puch M50 Sport


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2013)

alden, WTF????? wo hastn das schätzchen her. hüten und pflegen! die teile sind wie die simsons/mz ne geldanlage ( recht klein, aber oho). bastel die karre mal wieder auf original und ab gehts!


----------



## Perkone (13. Juli 2013)

Von meinem Arbeitskollegen, so um die 500 600 euro, is no net ganz einig  freu mi au scho voll drauf, krasses Ding  Vor allem weil ich derzeit ne Kymco vitality 50 2t fahr. Bin zwar scho fast 23, aber ich hab kB auf was anderes als sowas 

Btw, n Freund in Deutschland hat ne Simson S51


----------



## win3ermute (13. Juli 2013)

Vorsicht! Solche Oldies sind ansteckend! Glaub mir - ich hab das im Automobilbereich hinter mir! 

Mein erstes Auto war ein '63er 311 Wartburg - der einzige, der damals in Westdeutschland zugelassen war (und nein; ich bin kein Ossi; das war 1988 in der BRD). Danach kam halt ein Kadett B Coupe, danach die Gurke, die ich heute noch besitze - ein 1970er Rekord C Coupe mit Schiebedach(!). 

Nach diesen absolut einmaligen Oldies will man nicht mal mehr im Ansatz ein neues Modell fahren. Die können mit "Features" aufwarten, wie sie wollen - das ist Einheitsbrei, den man nicht mal mehr mit ein paar Handgriffen lauffähig bekommt. Irgendwann werde ich von so einer langweiligen "neumodischen" Karre überfahren, weil ich deren Langweiligkeit gar nicht mehr wahrnehme...


----------



## orkman (13. Juli 2013)

soviele SSS spiele gekauft und er dauert noch solange :/


----------



## Wynn (13. Juli 2013)

steam tag 2 - bis jetzt nicht interessantes für mich vieleicht am ende des sales dafür ist mein steamguthaben jetzt bei 7,96€

1 skyrimkarte noch übrig
endless space 4karten
alan wake 4 karten
civ 5 4 karten
brütal legend 8 karten
psychonatus 5 karten

macht bei einen verkauf wenn es ganz schlecht läuft von 10 cent pro karte nochmal 2,60€ bei einen preis von 20 cent pro karte 5,20€ wobei realistisch das sich um die 3 euro einpendeln wird

und davon wird dann http://store.steampowered.com/app/234650 besorgt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Juli 2013)

Vom Lidl n Riesenbeutel Garnelen.<3


----------



## Alux (13. Juli 2013)

Nom nom nom hört sich gut an. Ich bekomm heute Abend geräucherte Forellen frisch ausm Ofen auf den Teller.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Juli 2013)

Nice!
Ich muss mich leider immer selbst bekochen. :/


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Das kommt noch, das negative Feedback. Ich habe mehrmals gehört, daß sie mich nehmen würden, wenn ich mir die langen Haare abschneide - und das in Jobs _ohne_ Kundenverkehr etc. und auch erst zwei Jahre her. Mit Tattoos wird es gerade im fortschreitenden Alter schwerer und schwerer (öffentlicher Dienst dann eh nicht).
> 
> Und "ich weiß, was ich tu" nehme ich Dir in Deinem Alter nicht mal für 5 cm ab. Meiner Ansicht nach sollte man mit Tattoos sich recht lange Zeit lassen - eigene Standpunkte etc. können sich in ein paar Jahren rasant verändern. Gut, ich kenne Deine wahrscheinliche Antwort ("Ich nicht!" bzw. "Ich bin da nicht so wie andere!"). Wie man in 5 oder 10 Jahren tatsächlich ist bzw. darüber eine Auskunft zu geben ist ungefähr so sinnvoll wie die Lottozahlen vorhersagen. Das weiß man eben nie!



Mit solchen Aussagen wäre ich vorsichtig. Es kommt immer auf die Branche an, in der man sich bewegt. Vorallem in pädagogischen und kreativen Berufsfeldern stellen Tattoos mittlerweile kein großes Problem mehr dar. Dass man mit zugehacktem Hals nicht unbedingt gute Chancen bei Banken oder Versicherungen hat, dürfte allerdings jedem klar sein.

Mal ein paar Worte aus meinem persönlichen Erlebnisbereich:

Ich habe lange Lehramt studiert, diverse Praktika hinter mich gebraucht und selbst unterrichtet. Unter anderem an einer katholischen Mädchenschule. Meine Tattoos (Unterarme und Oberarm) haben niemanden gestört, allerdings musste ich sie mit langen Blusen abdecken oder überschminken. Dennoch waren alle Lehrer und die Schulleitung informiert und die Reaktionen waren eher interessiert, als ablehnend. Auch im Gespräch mit Eltern war die Resonanz durchgehend positiv. Viele vbehaupten gerne, dass man mit Tattoos nicht verbeamtet wird, aber das ist absoluter Mist. Ich habe bereits einen Besuch beim Amtsarzt hinter mir und mit 10 Kilo Übergewicht hat man weitaus schlechtere Chancen. 

Mittlerweile habe ich die Ausrichtung gewechselt und mache meinen Master. Auch hier gibt es niemanden, den meine Tattoos stören. Selbst die ultra-konservativen Professoren interessieren sich eher für meine Leistung, als für meinen Körperschmuck. Ich leite ein Tutorium für Erstsemester und unterrichte dort teilweise im T-Shirt, ohne dass sich jemand beschwert. Wenn die Noten weiterhin stimmen, habe ich eine Doktorandenstelle sicher und das liegt nicht an meinem Äußeren, sondern an dem was ich inhaltlich und menschlich leiste. Meine Professorin für Alte Geschichte hat übrigens ein sehr auffälliges Stacheldraht-Tattoo am Oberarm, trotzdem ist sie an der Uni eine sehr geachtete Person und würde aufgrund ihrer fachlichen Kompetenzen auch überall unterkommen.

Allerdings halten sich meine Tattoos in Grenzen, sind nicht großflächig und lassen sich abdecken bzw. überschminken. Mit Tattoos am Hals oder auf den Händen wäre ich sehr vorsichtig. Ein guter Tättowierer sticht sowas auch keinem jungen Menschen, dessen Berufsplanung noch nicht abgeschlossen ist. Tunnel und Piercings wird man fast immer rausnehmen müssen, das sieht einfach störend aus. Ich habe meine mittlerweile alle entfernt und verdecke meine gedehnten Ohrlöcher mit dezenten Ohr-Clips.

Mit 27 Jahren bereue ich meine Tattoos nicht. Ich würde mir heute sicherlich andere Motive stechen lassen, aber sie gehören zu mir und stehen für verschiedene Phasen meines Lebens. Ich erinnere mich gerne daran zurück.

@ Sozialinkompatibel:

Ich bin selbst tättowiert, habe also keinerlei Vorurteile und weiß, wovon ich spreche. Trotzdem würde ich dir raten, dir das mit dem Hals-Tattoo noch einmal zu überlegen. Einen tättowierten Arm und selbst ein Sleeve kann man immer irgendwie verdecken, aber deinen Hals sieht man sofort. Hals-Tattoos sind nicht sehr verbreitet und daher weniger akzeptiert, als andere Stellen. Du wirst definitiv Schwierigkeiten bekommen und das nicht nur im Beruf. Vermieter zB. sehen sowas auch nicht wirklich gerne. Insofern du keinen festen Job hast, den du auch die nächsten Jahre ausüben kannst, solltest du dir das wirklich, wirklich gut überlegen.


----------



## Dexo (13. Juli 2013)

Mein Audio Gerät ist angekommen. Endlich kann ich rappen und aufhnehmen privat! Hahaha! 

Ich könnte für Buffed.de ein Track samt Video machen. Alles FSK 12 natürlich.


----------



## Dexo (13. Juli 2013)

Tja der Text steht nur brauche ich noch ne Drechgenemigung um bei meiner Schulsporthalle zu drehn. Werde am Montag den Rektor anrufen und fragen.


----------



## Wynn (13. Juli 2013)

tomb raider das neue von steam und deanne ich habe dich für jünger als 27 gehalten


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> tomb raider das neue von steam und deanne ich habe dich für jünger als 27 gehalten



Das sind die Vorzüge des Daseins als Kellerkind und Stubenhocker.

@Dexo: Hau doch mal deine fetten Lyrics raus, wir sind schon alle sehr gespannt. Sozusagen als Generalprobe.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Juli 2013)

Hab Magrunner durch und Age2 HD gekauft.

Der Brüller, das Spiel hat nen Launcher da steht Spl statt Spiel. Hat mich direkt an die alten gecracken Versionen erinnert. =)




Also ich unterstütze Dexo voll in seinen Bemühungen buffed zu besingen.


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das sind die Vorzüge des Daseins als Kellerkind und Stubenhocker.
> 
> @Dexo: Hau doch mal deine fetten Lyrics raus, wir sind schon alle sehr gespannt. Sozusagen als Generalprobe.



oh gott bitte nicht ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Juli 2013)

Unterlasst bitte irgendwelche Rechtschreib-"Flames".

Danke.

BTW: Das Topic dieses Threads lautet "Ich hab da was Neues!"


----------



## EspCap (13. Juli 2013)

Ein schönes Thema. 
Regelmäßiges Zitat vom Prof: "Nomenklatur ist keine intellektuelle Leistung!". Nein, aber trotzdem nervig. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (14. Juli 2013)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Häsch du irgendwiä en Goldesel versteckt oder so? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Juli 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Häsch du irgendwiä en Goldesel versteckt oder so?


Ne aber Beruflich geht es Steil bergauf.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. Juli 2013)

*Weiter geht es mit Konsum:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sw4g, meine erste Cap, mal gucken. Dazu noch nocn Longsleeve von Levis. Alles nicht wirklich teuer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (14. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Alles nicht wirklich teuer



^^ :>

Ich brauche neue gute Tshirts, wo gibt es die allerbesten?
bitte sehr lang und schmal geschnitten mit möglichst kurzen ärmeln und in schönen farben oder tönen


----------



## Nijara (14. Juli 2013)

<3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (14. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gute Stück wurde mir gerade von den Nachbarn, die es angenommen hatten, vorbeigebracht.


----------



## Alux (14. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Göttlich!
Ich hab seit Tagen Bock auf Halo aber da müsst ich wieder Geld in ne XBox investieren :/


----------



## Nijara (14. Juli 2013)

Komm rum. Kontroller sind beide frisch aufgeladen!


----------



## Alux (14. Juli 2013)

Würd ich sofort wären da nicht knappe 9 Stunden Fahrt


----------



## Legendary (14. Juli 2013)

Ich komm gern vorbei. Ich mein hey ich hab selbst ne 360 aber mit nem Mädel zocken...


----------



## Nijara (14. Juli 2013)

Die ist noch ganz frisch! Meine erste Konsole seit der...öhm...PS2...^^


----------



## Baron King Zwei (14. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich komm gern vorbei. Ich mein hey ich hab selbst ne 360 aber mit nem Mädel zocken...



dann hast du sicherlich kein red dead redemption


----------



## Deanne (14. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich komm gern vorbei. Ich mein hey ich hab selbst ne 360 aber mit nem Mädel zocken...



Habt ihr alle im Bekanntenkreis keine weiblichen Gamer? Das ist doch mittlerweile relativ verbreitet.


----------



## Nijara (14. Juli 2013)

Ich habe GARKEINE in meinem Bekanntenkreis...weder weiblich noch männlich!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2013)

Nope ich auch nicht. Freundinnen hatten bisher ALLE nichts mit Zocken am Hut.

Außer du zählst Animal Crossing dazu..


----------



## Alux (14. Juli 2013)

Weiblich? Nein keine.
Männlich? Sehr wenige (zumindest in näherer Umgebung)

Ich geh mal ne Runde AC3 taddeln


----------



## Deanne (14. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nope ich auch nicht. Freundinnen hatten bisher ALLE nichts mit Zocken am Hut.
> 
> Außer du zählst Animal Crossing dazu..



Okay, ich kenne persönlich auch keine weiblichen Gamer, aber es gibt Gerüchte, dass es von dieser Gattung mittlerweile doch recht viele gibt. Auch solche, die nicht nur Little Big Planet, Gina Lisas Nagelstudio und Sims spielen.


----------



## Nijara (14. Juli 2013)

Für Star Wars Episode 1 sowie der "neue" Star Trek musste ich betteln... und trozdem allein im Kino...


----------



## Legendary (14. Juli 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> dann hast du sicherlich kein red dead redemption



Lustigerweise war das das zweite Spiel, das ich mir damals gekauft hatte du Bob.

BTW: Ich hab auch keine weiblichen Zocker im Bekanntenkreis.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (14. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Lustigerweise war das das zweite Spiel, das ich mir damals gekauft hatte du Bob.
> 
> BTW: Ich hab auch keine weiblichen Zocker im Bekanntenkreis.



ok dann kann ich daraus nur schlussfolgern dass du keine frauen kennst

irgendwie nimmt die qualität meiner posts in letzter zeit stark ab


----------



## Legendary (14. Juli 2013)

Ok B2T:

Was ich neues hab: Etwas ab 18.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Okay, ich kenne persönlich auch keine weiblichen Gamer, aber es gibt Gerüchte, dass es von dieser Gattung mittlerweile doch recht viele gibt. Auch solche, die nicht nur Little Big Planet, Gina Lisas Nagelstudio und Sims spielen.



Die gibt es mit Sicherheit, haben hier ja auch einige  Wobei das für mich jetzt auch kein Kriterium ist bei der Partnerwahl, mit meiner jetzigen kann ich auch ab und an mal ne Runde Mario Kart oder Mario Party zocken, das isses dann aber auch.

BTT: Hab mir FEZ gegönnt, die Steam Summer Sales sind eher meh.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ok B2T:
> 
> Was ich neues hab: Etwas ab 18.



Ein Massagestab?


----------



## vollmi (14. Juli 2013)

Neu bei mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (14. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mal Kram entfernt.

Hey, Deanne gibts noch \ o / 


Neu: Umzugskisten.


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hey, Deanne gibts noch \ o /



Hab ich auch grad gedacht


----------



## Deanne (15. Juli 2013)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Hab ich auch grad gedacht


Nicht noch, eher wieder. Ich habe mir einen kleinen Ausflug ins RL gegönnt. Hat mich nicht überzeugt.

@Topic:

Ich habe mir heute einige Tuben Acrylfarbe, Pinsel und eine neue Leinwand gegönnt.


----------



## Manowar (15. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einen kleinen Ausflug ins RL gegönnt. Hat mich nicht überzeugt.



Tuts nie.

Warum auch immer, du den Rest wieder rausgenommen hast?
Es gibt immer mehr Metalcore und Deathcore..aber man wird doch nicht gezwungen, zu deren Konzerten zu gehen? 
Und ja, auch Wacken wird immer ekliger, weswegen ich meine Karte verkauft hab  

edit
Aaaaah weil ich im falschen Thread gucke 
Kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## Deanne (16. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Warum auch immer, du den Rest wieder rausgenommen hast?



Ich schreibe immer das, was mir zuerst in den Sinn kommt. Dabei merke ich allerdings manchmal, dass der Inhalt vielleicht etwas provokant sein könnte. 
Und wir wissen ja alle, wie schnell sich ein falsches Wort hier zu einem Shitstorm entwickelt. Insofern lösche ich manches dann lieber.

@Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings in der kindle-Version. Ich weiß sonst nicht mehr, wohin mit all meinen Büchern.


----------



## Slayed (16. Juli 2013)

Saints Row the Third! Im Koop zu genial 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Dishonored sowie ein Kettenrad, ne Kette und ein kleineres Ritzel für's Motorrad


----------



## Wynn (16. Juli 2013)

gz zum outing ? ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (16. Juli 2013)

Das einzig gute an Saint Rows the third ist der panzer. macht irre spass damit über autos zu fahren.


----------



## zoizz (16. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> gz zum outing ? ^^



oh .. Tatsache? Hmm ... hast recht Wynn, schaut so aus


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juli 2013)

Da sich bei LoL meine Ip immens stauen hab ich mir  Warwick und Blitzcrank geholt.
Ich bin mit beiden Worst EU West, aber bekomm von Ihnen immer aufs Maul.


----------



## odinxd (16. Juli 2013)

Habe mir Die Sims 3 gekauft als Download Version aber nicht bei Steam. Bin aber durch Steam mal wieder drauf aufmerksam geworden. War mir nur bisher immer zu teuer und habe es sogar noch günstiger als beim SSS gefunden.

Zudem noch ein 12 in 1 Travel Pack für den neuen 3DS Xl mit Tasche, Usb-Kabel, Spielehüllen usw. Alles was das Herz begehrt um das gute Stück optimal zu schützen


----------



## Saji (17. Juli 2013)

Mal eine kleine Zwischenbilanz vom Summer Sale:

Mirror's Edge
Orcs must die! Franchise
Und 2 Euro Guthaben durchs Steam TCG ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. Juli 2013)

Red Orchestra 2
Rising Storm
Reus
Surgeon Simulator

in etwa 1 stunde noch walking dead


----------



## Wynn (17. Juli 2013)

du meinst van helsing ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. Juli 2013)

Als ob das jemand wählt....

Ok hab mir doch kein Walking dead geholt. Soll zwar ganz gut sein, aber ich mag keine Zombiespiele eigentlich...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Juli 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Als ob das jemand wählt....
> 
> Ok hab mir doch kein Walking dead geholt. Soll zwar ganz gut sein, aber ich mag keine Zombiespiele eigentlich...


Ist Storymäßig aber klasse. :>


----------



## odinxd (18. Juli 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> ...
> in etwa 1 stunde noch walking dead






M1ghtymage schrieb:


> ...
> Ok hab mir doch kein Walking dead geholt. Soll zwar ganz gut sein, aber ich mag keine Zombiespiele eigentlich...



Irgendwie find ich das lustig weil genau das macht den SSS aus. Haufenweise Spiele kaufen die man im Endeffekt garnicht mag  nunja aber du hast es ja zum Glück vor dem Kauf gemerkt^^

Ich sollte heute wieder neue E-Zigaretten Liquids im Briefkasten haben bzw bei der Nachbarin. Geschmäcker Mandarine, Granatapfel, Zimt und ne grosse Pulle Waldmeister weils einfach der leckerste ist den es gibt


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2013)

Nen Membran-Sporthoodie ohne Ärmel für die heißen tage...

nen satz landcruiser reifen für meine stadtschlampe, die ich in den letzten Tagen versuche mühselig etwas zu pimpen.
Die 20 jahre alte schüssel lässt sich nur schwer liften 

ein bißchen botox hier und da und alles läuft wie butter


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Juli 2013)

Borderlands 2 dank SSS. <3


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Juli 2013)

The Witcher 2


----------



## orkman (19. Juli 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Als ob das jemand wählt....



w00t ... ich habs letztes jahr auf der gamescom gespielt und war sehr geil .... besser als torchlight jedenfalls ... konkurrent zu d3 

was ich neu hab ? ausser diversen steam games , auch das hier :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Juli 2013)

6 Dosen Rockstar, 2 L Flasche Cola Zero, nein ich habe kein Koffeinproblem. :x

Wird ne schöne Nacht, Dexter Season 1 zu Ende gucken und die komplette 2te. :>


----------



## Alux (19. Juli 2013)

Grad eben bestellt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2013)

Schaut schick aus Alux


----------



## Alux (19. Juli 2013)

Danke, wenn wer Details wissen will siehe hier.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Juli 2013)

Viel Spass mit der Uhr, die täglich 5-6 min zu schnell geht


----------



## Alux (20. Juli 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Viel Spass mit der Uhr, die täglich 5-6 min zu schnell geht



Hm auch grad gelesen und schon storniert.


----------



## Dominau (20. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Handyhülle für mein Lumia920 weil ich meine alte verloren hatte.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juli 2013)

Besser die Hülle als das Handy. :>


----------



## Wynn (21. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[ctecvideo]52926[/ctecvideo]


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. Juli 2013)

Bis jetzt aus dem Sale

Sleeping Dogs
Red Orchestra 2
Rising Storm
Surgeon Simulator
Secret of the Magic Crystal
Reus
The Witcher 2
Kerbal Space Program


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Juli 2013)

Dann will ich auch mal posten:

Saints Row: The Third - The Full Package (DE)
Sid Meier's Civilization V: Brave New World
XCOM Enemy Unknown (ROW) + XCOM: Enemy Unknown - Elite Soldier Pack WW, XCOM: Enemy Unknown: Slingshot DLC
Hitman 2: Silent Assassin
Hitman Absolution Professional
Battlefield Bad Company 2 Standard Edition + Battlefield Bad Company 2 Vietnam
Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Standard Edition + Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Tactical Pack DLC + Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Explosion Pack DLC + Deus Ex Human Revolution: The Missing Link DLC
Half-Life Complete
Alan Wake Bundle (Summer 2012)
Orcs Must Die! Franchise Pack
SimCity 4 Deluxe
Port Royale 3 + Port Royale 3: Harbour Master DLC + Port Royale 3: Dawn of Pirates DLC + Port Royale 3: New Adventures DLC
Euro Truck Simulator 2
Euro Truck Simulator
Risen 2 Gold
Tropico Trilogy
Tropico 4 Collector's Bundle

Zum Glück ist der Sale bald vorbei


----------



## Saji (21. Juli 2013)

Inspiriert durch den "Was spielt ihr gerade" Thread, zwei DLCs für Saints Row 3: Special Ops Vehicle Pack und Explosive Combat Pack. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2013)

Sonic All Star Racing Transformer Dingsda und Tomas was alone.


----------



## Deanne (21. Juli 2013)

Ich habe gerade *Hearthfire* für 2,49 EUR geschossen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Juli 2013)

Wahh... ich überleg gerade, ob ich mir noch Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Edition kaufe


----------



## Wynn (21. Juli 2013)

JA @ iglo

und gz dianne kannst also jetzt kinder machen in skyrim


----------



## Deanne (21. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> JA @ iglo
> 
> und gz dianne kannst also jetzt kinder machen in skyrim



Deanne! ^^

Und nein, man kann sie nur adoptieren. Und dafür sogar die Eltern um die Ecke bringen.


----------



## Wynn (21. Juli 2013)

die hitze ^^ sorry 

gerade noch verstecken flash deal entdeckt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für 2,99€


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So nun ist aber gut.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juli 2013)

Wenn das so weiter geht, kann Steam sich bald ne stadt mit Privat-Hafen usw. Leisten ^^

Aja Hab neu Kupplungssatz und Zahnriemen für peugeot 306 cabrio


----------



## zoizz (21. Juli 2013)

Ich frage mich echt, ob eure 24-Stunden-Tage länger als meine sind? Wie schafft ihr das alles zu zocken?


----------



## Saji (21. Juli 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Ich frage mich echt, ob eure 24-Stunden-Tage länger als meine sind? Wie schafft ihr das alles zu zocken?



Wir schlafen nicht. *lehnt sich an einen Palettenberg aus Energydrinks und Kaffeepulver.*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Ich frage mich echt, ob eure 24-Stunden-Tage länger als meine sind? Wie schafft ihr das alles zu zocken?



Als ob man die alle spielt... tzzz


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Ich frage mich echt, ob eure 24-Stunden-Tage länger als meine sind? Wie schafft ihr das alles zu zocken?



Wenn man keine anderen hobbys hat als zocken, dann kannste das bestimmt alles schaffen


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2013)

ok hab nun doch noch beim sss gekauft. cs:go ( jaja alte laster wird man seit 1.1 nie los ^^) und twd inkl dlc


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ok hab nun doch noch beim sss gekauft. cs:go ( jaja alte laster wird man seit 1.1 nie los ^^) und twd inkl dlc



DONT SUPPORT GO!


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2013)

püh. ich spiele was mir spaß macht!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> püh. ich spiele was mir spaß macht!


Go macht alles aber kein Spaß!


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2013)

püh! dein vadder!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Juli 2013)

Trauer dem 10er für GO noch nach!


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2013)

wenns mal ein 10er gewesen wäre ^^ 4 tacken. da wars mir sowas von egal ^^

also ruhe auf den billigen plätzen!


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Als ob man die alle spielt... tzzz



Es ist der Versuch, der zählt.


----------



## Lorachil (22. Juli 2013)

Star S7599 Quad Core Turbo (METALLIC)

zum S-Bahn surfen


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juli 2013)

Ich wußte doch, daß es schiefgehen würde, als ich mir kürzlich einen Super-8-Film rein zur Dekoration bestellte - nu hab ich ein neues Hobby...

BluRay? HD? Ungeschnitten? Surround? Original-Ton? Pah! Kann ja jeder! This is the real shit! Rollenwechsel, deutscher knisternder Monoton und extrem verkürzt; begleitet vom ratternden Sound des Projektors, den man eh nur im absolut abgedunkelten Raum nutzen kann. 

Und ich finde es absolut geil - ein absolutes Highlight für unser sommerlich "Duisburg-Bielefelder Filmfestival der Psychopathen" sowie das anstehende #schmuddelecke- und cf-Modtreffen!

Auf manchen Hüllen ist noch der Preisaufkleber: 149,- DM pro Rolle. Das waren mal Preise...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann gab es noch dieses 7-Disc-Set (für einen Film wohlgemerkt - hier nur die Rückseite, weil Titel kürzlich beschlagnahmt):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2013)

angenehme 18 grad in der Bude <3


----------



## iShock (23. Juli 2013)

Dishonored + DLC und Bioshock Infinite aus dem SSS x) kann aber erst nach der prüfungszeit gezockt werden ._.


----------



## vollmi (23. Juli 2013)

So ich hab mir jetzt doch n 12000BTU Monoblock Klimagerät besorgt. War ja unerträglich die Hitze im Büro. Jetzt sinds Tagsüber nur noch lauschige 28 Grad.

Ausserdem neue Kühlwasserschläuche von Venair. Made in Germany aber aus Kostengründen aus Amerika importiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2013)

Neue Leuchtstoffröhre + nen Päckchen Starter, endlich wieder Licht im Bad


----------



## EspCap (23. Juli 2013)

Mein Paket aus Hawaii. Lag jetzt gute 3 Monate beim Zoll rum, wenn man annimmt dass es 3-4 Wochen tatsächlich auf dem Weg nach DE war (und das ist sehr pessimistisch). Blöd dass ich es jetzt eigentlich nicht mehr brauche, aber immerhin ist noch gekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (24. Juli 2013)

Testzugang VPN von Ipredator. 

Saubere Verbindung und zusätzlich den hauseigenen Proxy. Muhaha.


----------



## win3ermute (24. Juli 2013)

Ein paar Tage nach der Software ist nun auch die Hardware eingetrudelt. In Original-Verpackung mit allem Zubehör. Auf dem Karton steht noch Preis und Herkunft drauf (Metro Hamburg, 412,95 DM. Leider kein Datum, aber kann nicht jünger als ca. 1977 sein).

Erst mal geöffnet, um sichtbare Verschmutzungen oder Mängel direkt zu erkennen und ggf. zu beseitigen. Fiel ein Filmrest mit ein paar Zentimeter heraus; erwies sich als Pr0n *giggle*. Läuft nach zaghaften Versuchen mit dem beiliegenden "Testleerfilm" und einer kurzen Projektion des "Weißen Hais" einwandfrei; nix verharzt, gebrochen oder sonstwie hakelnd. Ich liebe das Teil schon jetzt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach 2 Jahren wird mein Galaxy S2 ausgewechselt... freu mich tierisch


----------



## Perkone (24. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neuen, geilen Sessel um € 200 statt € 370 und die Vomero 8 um € 140.


----------



## Slayed (25. Juli 2013)

Rock 'n Heim Karte


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2013)

Mh - ich suche momentan auch einen stylischen Bürostuhl für daheim - besonderer Aspekt auf stabilen Rücken und bequem, aber möglichst keine 150 € aufwärts


----------



## Deanne (25. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - ich suche momentan auch einen stylischen Bürostuhl für daheim - besonderer Aspekt auf stabilen Rücken und bequem, aber möglichst keine 150 € aufwärts



Seit ich auf einem Gymnastikball sitze, habe ich überhaupt keine Rückenschmerzen mehr. <3


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Seit ich auf einem Gymnastikball sitze, habe ich überhaupt keine Rückenschmerzen mehr. <3



Ich lehne mich aber gern an *g*


Achja neues Zeug.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (25. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich aber gern an *g*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und damit es kein Spam-Post wird:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2013)

.. und die Lehnen fehlen


----------



## Alux (25. Juli 2013)

Selbst einen bauen?


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Selbst einen bauen?



Äh - nein.


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Selbst einen bauen?






ZAM schrieb:


> Äh - nein.



zam hat 2 linke hände... frage beantwortet ^^ *indeckunggeh*


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> zam hat 2 linke hände... frage beantwortet ^^



Kein Geheimnis. Ist mir auch vollkommen egal - man kann das Zeug ja kaufen ^^
Aber genug OFFtopic.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - ich suche momentan auch einen stylischen Bürostuhl für daheim - besonderer Aspekt auf stabilen Rücken und bequem, aber möglichst keine 150 € aufwärts



Sag bitte bescheid. wenn du einen gefunden hast.


----------



## odinxd (26. Juli 2013)

Hihi Amazon ist doch toll. Release heute, gestern vormittag im Briefkasten gehabt:

[attachment=13318:510U8ZzpUPL.jpg]


----------



## H2OTest (26. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (26. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - ich suche momentan auch einen stylischen Bürostuhl für daheim - besonderer Aspekt auf stabilen Rücken und bequem, aber möglichst keine 150 € aufwärts



Der gezeigte DXRacer ist echt nicht schlecht.
Hab den jetzt auch schon nen Jahr.
Die Rückenlehne passt nicht zu meiner Körpergröße, aber da du nen Kopf kleiner bist als ich, würde der sau gut passen.
Mit der Lordosenstütze und dem Nackenkissen echt bequem.


----------



## ZAM (26. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Der gezeigte DXRacer ist echt nicht schlecht.
> Hab den jetzt auch schon nen Jahr.
> Die Rückenlehne passt nicht zu meiner Körpergröße, aber da du nen Kopf kleiner bist als ich, würde der sau gut passen.
> Mit der Lordosenstütze und dem Nackenkissen echt bequem.



Der übersteigt mit 230+ ein bisschen mein eingeplantes Budget ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (28. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## odinxd (30. Juli 2013)

Noch etwas gestöbert:

[attachment=13327:Nintendo-3DS-3DS-Spiel-Zelda-Ocarina-of-Time-3DS-Spiel-Zelda-Ocarina-of-Time-4882439.jpg]

Da ich allerdings von früher noch alles kenne rase ich da gradezu durch


----------



## vollmi (30. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht echt cool aus. Mal n bisschen dran rumprobieren was die neue Frontsau von Siemens so kann.

mfG René


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Juli 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast ja mal nen geiles teil abgestaubt.


und nen PC Games ^^


----------



## Legendary (30. Juli 2013)

Uuh ein SPS Freak.


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2013)

Deep Silver Humble Bundle mit Risen2, Sacred2, Saints Row 3 + Dlcs und 2 Index Titel


----------



## vollmi (31. Juli 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Hast ja mal nen geiles teil abgestaubt.



Vermutlich hat der Chef ende Woche vom Rest des Büros auch noch die Rechnungen für ihre Starterkits auf dem Tisch 
Die einen wollen auf jeden Fall eine. Und die anderen waren die welche schon angepisst waren als sie Step7 lernen und sich von Step5 verabschieden konnten.

mfG René


----------



## Ogil (31. Juli 2013)

Neu hab ich die Neuauflage des DSA-Klassikers "Schicksalsklinge". *irr kicher, Feuerholz sammel und Opfergesang anstimm*

Ausserdem (mit weniger Frust behaftet) ein paar neue Schuhe (Chucks) und diversen Elekronik-Bastel-Spielkram (I2C-LED-Matrix, I2C-RGB-LEDs, Interface-Card fuer die GPIOs des Raspberry Pi usw).


----------



## MasterXoX (31. Juli 2013)

vollmi,

wozu braucht man eine Simatic? Von Wikipedia werd ich grad nicht schlau^^


----------



## Ogil (31. Juli 2013)

Privat nur zum Lernen und Basteln - ich denke mal er macht das beruflich. Und da werden SPSen/PLCs grob gesagt zum Steuern von Maschinen benutzt - d.h. ein Programm laeuft, das Eingangssignale (Sensoren = Lichtschranken, Endlagenschalter usw.) auswertet und darauf basierend Ausgangssignale setzt die dann "irgendwas" (Aktoren = Lichter, Pumpen, Motoren, Relays...) ansteuern. Programmiert wird das Ganze meist mit Hilfe grafischer Programmiersprachen.


----------



## Derulu (31. Juli 2013)

Die "Anleitung" zur Umgehung des Index hab ich jetzt mal entfernt, auch wenn das vll. jeder weiß, muss man es ja nicht noch gleich für alle schreiben (bin ich froh, dass ich in Österreich bin^^)

Ich hab auch was Neues: Langeweile


----------



## Eyora (31. Juli 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist das und wozu braucht man es?


----------



## Wynn (31. Juli 2013)

Damit baut er eine Bombe Eyora


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Damit baut er eine Bombe Eyora



ER HAT BOMBE GESAGT

die NSA, CIA und das FBI nebst BND dürfte heut nachmittag pünktlich zum Kaffeekränzchen vor der Tür stehen


----------



## Merikur (31. Juli 2013)

Da du dieses Wort im selbigen benutzt hast wirst du für die nächste Zeit auch als Verdächtiger in Frage kommen.... Mist jetzt hab ich auch geantwortet, damit wird bei mir bestimmt auch alles überprüft. Da hilft nur eines


----------



## vollmi (31. Juli 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Privat nur zum Lernen und Basteln - ich denke mal er macht das beruflich.



Privat zum basteln wärs wohl etwas zu teuer. Aber ja ist ein Steuerungssystem zur Maschinen, Gebäude, Roboter whateversteuerung.



> Programmiert wird das Ganze meist mit Hilfe grafischer Programmiersprachen.




Jup die Möglichkeit besteht meistens auch. Leider ist damit ab einer gewissen Anlagenkomplexität schnell mal schluss.

Die neuen Steuerungen setzen immer stärker auf SCL, also Programmierung in strukturiertem Text wie z.B. C oder Basic.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge neben SCL noch AWL. Grafisch programmiere ich nur die übergeordnete Struktur damit der Kunde noch etwas davon versteht.

HEY SIEMENS! Ich bin entäuscht vom mitgelieferten Gratisschraubendreher. Da ist mir jetzt schon die Spitze abgebrochen. 

mfG René


----------



## Deanne (31. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> ER HAT BOMBE GESAGT
> 
> die NSA, CIA und das FBI nebst BND dürfte heut nachmittag pünktlich zum Kaffeekränzchen vor der Tür stehen



Schick die zu mir, ich habe gerade einen Schokokuchen gebacken.

@Topic:

Kurzfristiger Tattoo-Termin am Freitag.

Jemand ist abgesprungen und ich bin nun früher dran, als erwartet. Ich lasse mir ein altes Tattoo covern, allerdings nicht, weil es mir nicht mehr gefällt. 

Seit es gestochen wurde, habe ich knapp 15 Kilo abgenommen und die Hüfte ist leider eine Stelle, die sowas nicht gut verkraftet. Das Motiv bleibt größtenteils gleich, wird aber erweitert und ausgeschmückt, damit man die alten, ausgelaufenen Linien nicht mehr erkennt.


----------



## Alux (31. Juli 2013)

4 Boxershorts


----------



## Legendary (31. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




VIECH VIECH VIECH!


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mir mal was gegönnt. Wurde auch mal Zeit dass ich eine neue Maus bekomme, meine alte war echt schrottig geworden.


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> VIECH VIECH VIECH!



Ich bevorzuge ja die guten alten Kurzhanteln...


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge ja die guten alten Kurzhanteln...



Das ist für die Freundin. Er profitiert durch das Zuschauen.


----------



## MasterXoX (31. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das ist für die Freundin. Er profitiert durch das Zuschauen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (1. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das ist für die Freundin. Er profitiert durch das Zuschauen.



Tatsache


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




oh boy


----------



## Baron King Zwei (1. August 2013)

wenn ich pech hab muss ich da auch hin, kannst mir dann da ein bier ausgeben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2013)

Ich werde (hoffentlich) in der Masse abgehen, daher no beer 4 u. außerdem gebe ich keine Biere aus, solange du nicht weiblich bist...


----------



## Legendary (1. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge ja die guten alten Kurzhanteln...



Ich hab ja schon welche. Und den Roller will ich nur mal ausprobieren, weil er viele gute Bewertungen hat und man scheinbar damit recht gut Bauch und Rücken trainieren kann, da ich bei Situps immer so heftige Schmerzen bekomm nach paar Stück.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. August 2013)

1800 Rp x)
Da Nemesis-Jax morgen im Angebot ist.&#9829;


----------



## Baron King Zwei (1. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich werde (hoffentlich) in der Masse abgehen, daher no beer 4 u. außerdem gebe ich keine Biere aus, solange du nicht weiblich bist...



so ein mist


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



75% drauf.  Wusste gar nich das steam das hatte ^^

must have


----------



## Aun (2. August 2013)

AAAAAAALDEN!!!!!!! ein absolutes must have


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich werde (hoffentlich) in der Masse abgehen, daher no beer 4 u. außerdem gebe ich keine Biere aus, solange du nicht weiblich bist...



nichtmal mir?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. August 2013)

Halstattoo ist gestochen. x)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. August 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> nichtmal mir?



Papa kauft dir gern ein BIer 


b2t:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (2. August 2013)

Drei Blus und ein wenig Super-8-Kram...:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat jemand Tips, wie man die Super-8-Dinger möglichst günstig und "stilvoll" an die Wand bringt? Es sollte Holz sein, die Dinger sollten ein bisserl fixiert werden, damit die nicht herunterfallen können. Und sie sollten natürlich nach wie vor leicht entnehmbar sein; auch wenn so eine Super-8-Session nur 2 - 3 mal im Jahr vorkommen wird...


----------



## SkoII (2. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Fesseln von Donnerzorn in der ersten ID gedroppt, hehe.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. August 2013)

SkoII schrieb:


> Beide Fesseln von Donnerzorn in der ersten ID gedroppt, hehe.



*Legt beide Hände um deinen Hals und fängt an zuzudrücken*

Ich habe dafür 1 Jahr gebraucht!


----------



## Aun (2. August 2013)

SkoII schrieb:


> Beide Fesseln von Donnerzorn in der ersten ID gedroppt, hehe.



softair spieler?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> softair spieler?



Das oder Terrorist.


----------



## SkoII (2. August 2013)

Eher Bundeswehr.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. August 2013)

Wie so muss man sich beim BW schon die Ausrüstung selber bezahlen


----------



## SkoII (2. August 2013)

Muss man nicht, nur manche Dinge die die Bundeswehr dir gibt sind im Gefecht eher eine Hinderung für dein Wirken, aber ist halt billig. Sparen und so.


----------



## Konov (3. August 2013)

Viel Spass in Afghanistan @Skoll
(vermute ich wegen der hellen Farbe der Klamotten)

Kollege von mir geht evtl dort hin um credits für die Uni zu sammeln.
Und kriegt 20.000 Euro für 4 Monate 

Aber wenn du auf ne Tretmine latschst, bringt das geld leider auch nix


----------



## Sin (3. August 2013)

Kommt in 2 Stunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (3. August 2013)

Ich liebe meinen Vermieter - unser Steingrill hat nun Zuwachs in Form eines Getränkekühlschranks und eines Gasgrills  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (3. August 2013)

Das balkongeländer sieht aus als würde das ganze Ding gleich unter dir einstürzen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. August 2013)

3x6er Lipton Icetea x)


----------



## Schrottinator (3. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> 3x6er Lipton Icetea x)



Verfächter von Pfirsichgeschmack oder doch Mitglied des Zitronenordens? ^^


----------



## win3ermute (3. August 2013)

@Konov: Das Ding dürfte ca. 60 Jahre oder gar älter sein (Haupthaus ist von 1912; der Anbau, in dem ich wohne, kam 1922 dazu) und hat schon richtig "dicke Kaliber" vor dem Sturz in den Abgrund bewahrt. Es ist nicht mehr hypsch (Überarbeitung haben wir schon geschaut: Lohnt nicht; aber neue runde Geländer sind halt sauteuer), aber das hält wahrscheinlich noch weitere 60 Jahre 

Hab mal in den Stadtarchiven gewühlt und einen Bildband zusammengestellt zum Geburtstag meines Vermieters - das Haus ist ein "Urgestein" hier im Stadtteil. Seit Anbeginn war unten immer ein Ladengeschäft - und nun mittlerweile das wahrscheinlich schönste, das der Bau je gesehen hat. Ich mag "mein" Haus <3!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Verfächter von Pfirsichgeschmack oder doch Mitglied des Zitronenordens? ^^



2 Pfirsich 1 Zitrone, der Abwechslunghalbet 
Aber ansonsten Pfirsich FTW!


----------



## Schrottinator (3. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> 2 Pfirsich 1 Zitrone, der Abwechslunghalbet
> Aber ansonsten Pfirsich FTW!



Ich gehöre zum Team Zitrone und trinke gelegentlich Pfirsich. Der Vorteil: Wir "saufen" uns nicht gegenseitig die Ressourcen weg. ^^

Ich habe neu: Ein Dilemma, ob ich wirklich in ein neues Hobby investieren soll oder nicht.


----------



## Deanne (3. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. August 2013)

Endlich das Avatar was ich schon immer gesucht habe ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zum Team Zitrone und trinke gelegentlich Pfirsich. Der Vorteil: Wir "saufen" uns nicht gegenseitig die Ressourcen weg. ^^
> 
> Ich habe neu: Ein Dilemma, ob ich wirklich in ein neues Hobby investieren soll oder nicht.



 In welches?:>


----------



## Schrottinator (4. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> In welches?:>



Es gibt einige Sachen, die ich gerne Mal in Audioform machen würde.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (4. August 2013)

Schon lange hab ich überlegt ob ich mir die Skyrim-Addons holen soll, nun habbich se gekauft, auf Steam mal wieder reduziert.

Ma schaun ob sich das gelohnt hat^^


----------



## orkman (4. August 2013)

paysafecard + die neue pc praxis


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Es gibt einige Sachen, die ich gerne Mal in Audioform machen würde.



Autsch, das wird teuer.
Gute Boxen, Hardware, Software etc x:


----------



## Schrottinator (4. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Autsch, das wird teuer.
> Gute Boxen, Hardware, Software etc x:



Es fehlen nur Mikro und Mischpult.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Es fehlen nur Mikro und Mischpult.


DANN MAL LOS!


----------



## odinxd (5. August 2013)

Wieder die Nintendo Sammlung erweitert 


[attachment=13330:3ds_mario-kart-7_packshot.png]


----------



## Alux (5. August 2013)

Ein Shirt von meinem Lieblingspub und ne Rippenfellentzündung


----------



## ZAM (5. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Sag bitte bescheid. wenn du einen gefunden hast.



http://www.wohnorama.de/arbeitszimmermoebel/drehstuehle/chefsessel-santiago-rot-schwarz-b-h-t-64-121-65.html


----------



## Manowar (5. August 2013)

SkoII schrieb:


> Eher Bundeswehr.



Das find ich echt unglaubwürdig.

Für Softair finde ich das Ding schon eher minderwärtig und dann solls sogar mit in den Einsatz?
Ich würde das Teil wieder zurückschicken und was ordentliches holen.
G36 Magazine würd ich da auch nicht gern unterbringen wollen, weil die eh alle auf AR15 Magazine abgestimmt sind.

Aus eigener Erfahrung:
Eine FSBE
Ist zwar bei weitem nicht mehr das neueste (bin auch raus aus dem Thema) - Habe aber nie was angenehmeres getragen.
Helm: MICH
Stiefel: Wenns warm wird, dann von "Belleville".


----------



## painschkes (5. August 2013)

_Tastatur bestellt._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foxwood (5. August 2013)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Schon lange hab ich überlegt ob ich mir die Skyrim-Addons holen soll, nun habbich se gekauft, auf Steam mal wieder reduziert.
> 
> Ma schaun ob sich das gelohnt hat^^



Das kann ich Dir garantieren, sie sind großartig :-)


----------



## bkeleanor (6. August 2013)

Foxwood schrieb:


> Das kann ich Dir garantieren, sie sind großartig :-)



kann ich bestätigen obwohl ich sie noch nicht durch habe.


----------



## Alux (6. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Legt beide Hände um deinen Hals und fängt an zuzudrücken*
> 
> Ich habe dafür 1 Jahr gebraucht!



Ich habs nach 2,5 Jahren aufgegeben.

Neu hab ich: Deus Ex: Human Revolution und Dishonored (100% Uncut)

Ich war auch geneigt Crysis 3 Hunteredition und Bioshock Infinite draufzulegen aber Brieftasche sagt nein

Muss ja noch meine Möbel und mein Fahrsicherheitstraining bezahlen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. August 2013)

Dishonored ist lustig.
Hab mir immer fest vorgenommen zu schleichen, wurde dann aber doch entdeckt und hab dann 10 Wachen umgesenst.


----------



## Wynn (6. August 2013)

das ist aber nicht sehr sozial kompatibel


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> das ist aber nicht sehr sozial kompatibel



No no no sir.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (6. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so eine hab ich neu


----------



## Legendary (6. August 2013)

4 Bananen
500g Haferflocken
1kg Magerquark
2l Milch
20kg Kurzhanteln

LEEEEEEGGOOO!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (6. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Dishonored ist lustig.
> Hab mir immer fest vorgenommen zu schleichen, wurde dann aber doch entdeckt und hab dann 10 Wachen umgesenst.



Kommt mir bekannt vor aus AC


----------



## Saji (7. August 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> 4 Bananen
> 500g Haferflocken
> 1kg Magerquark
> 2l Milch
> *20kg Kurzhanteln*



Eh...  klingt aber sehr schwer verdaulich.


----------



## myadictivo (7. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einem geschenkten gaul schaut man nicht ins maul..muss jetzt halt noch so lange halten bis das lumia 920 mal in preisregionen fällt die mir nicht übelkeit verursachen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und neues mauspad, da ich z.Z. ohne pad zocke und mir langsam den neuen schreibtisch ruiniere


----------



## Wynn (7. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




die anderen sachen darf ich hoier aus jugendschutzgründen nicht posten ^^


----------



## Legendary (7. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> die anderen sachen darf ich hoier aus jugendschutzgründen nicht posten ^^



So schlimm sind Dildos nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Aun (7. August 2013)

da muss ich dich enttäuschen. nein habe etwas gekauft, das dir auf 50 meter noch blaue flecken verpasst und dir dabei nichtmal farbflecke verpasst


----------



## Baron King Zwei (7. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> die anderen sachen darf ich hier aus stilschutzgründen nicht posten ^^


----------



## myadictivo (8. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> da muss ich dich enttäuschen. nein habe etwas gekauft, das dir auf 50 meter noch blaue flecken verpasst und dir dabei nichtmal farbflecke verpasst



stolperdraht ?! ^^


----------



## Manowar (8. August 2013)

Ich hab ein neues Auto in Aussicht 
Meine Liebste bekommt dann meinen alten und für mich gibts dann 300 handgerissene Pferdchen


----------



## H2OTest (8. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> da muss ich dich enttäuschen. nein habe etwas gekauft, das dir auf 50 meter noch blaue flecken verpasst und dir dabei nichtmal farbflecke verpasst


Welches Modell denn?


----------



## Schrottinator (8. August 2013)

Das handliche Modell "Stein" vom Typ Basalt.


----------



## Aun (8. August 2013)

eine m14 ebr, gbb @ h2o


----------



## H2OTest (8. August 2013)

und warum solltest das ding nicht posten dürften? angucken ist nicht unter 18  nur kaufen nicht


----------



## Aun (8. August 2013)

naja muss ja nicht sein ^^


----------



## Alux (8. August 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich hab ein neues Auto in Aussicht
> Meine Liebste bekommt dann meinen alten und für mich gibts dann 300 handgerissene Pferdchen



Da greift wer tief in die Tasche, was wirds denn?


----------



## Manowar (8. August 2013)

Ein E39 natürlich 
Das Timing ist blöde, weil ich erst vor 2 Wochen, 2,5k in mein Auto gesteckt hab.. 
Mein 30er geht jetzt an meine Liebste (ist also kein rausgeschmissenes Geld gewesen)
Und ich bekomm nen 40er mit 6gang.
Ist nen absolutes Schnäppchen.
Der Motor ist quasi neu
Karosserie ist im top Zustand
M5 Ledersitze
M5 Kupplung
Abgasanlage vom B10
Neu hier, neu da.


----------



## Alux (8. August 2013)

Achsooo, ich dachte du kaufst dir überhaupt einen Neuwagen^^


----------



## Manowar (8. August 2013)

Neuwagen.. halte ich nicht sooo viel von.
Da kommen nur Exoten oder Supersportler in Frage und dafür fehlt das Geld


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. August 2013)

Zu kurze Haare, ich hätte bei der alten Frisöse bleiben sollen


----------



## Baron King Zwei (8. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Zu kurze Haare, ich hätte bei der alten Frisöse bleiben sollen



http://www.einfriseur.de/index.html


----------



## H2OTest (8. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Zu kurze Haare, ich hätte bei der alten Frisöse bleiben sollen



hättest mich mal schneiden sollen ..


----------



## Konov (8. August 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hättest mich mal schneiden sollen ..



schneiden sollen oder schneiden lassen sollen?


----------



## H2OTest (8. August 2013)

schneiden lassen


----------



## Wynn (8. August 2013)

die ärzte haben ja ein lied über h20test frisör künste gemacht ^^


----------



## Konov (9. August 2013)

Reifenheber, wurde langsam Zeit damit ich mir net immer die Finger verbiege




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (9. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausnahmsweise mal keine schwarzen Vans.


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. August 2013)

Happy Socks 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. August 2013)

2x Schwalbe Trekking Reifen Marathon Plus Reflex



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

2x schwalbe 28" schlauch, auto/schraderventil 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 TAQ-PRO Bar Ends




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 camel active siena 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Samsung YP-U7 4GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so schnell wir man eben 300 tacken los


----------



## Schrottinator (12. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. August 2013)

mago hatte das selbe zeug ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (12. August 2013)

Der Unterschied ist aber, dass ich für das Geld gearbeitet habe.


----------



## EspCap (12. August 2013)

Nicht das selbe, aber auch so eins. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Um den hier wieder aus der Garage zu holen. Ist für die Stadt relativ praktisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. August 2013)

schöner piaggio


----------



## EspCap (13. August 2013)

Danke, bin mal gespannt wie ich mit dem zurechtkomme. 
Stand seit 2005 in der Garage und ich bin noch nie ein motorisiertes Zweirad gefahren. Aber in einer Stadt die nur aus Bergen besteht ist das ganz praktisch. 
Und viel billiger und praktischer als ein Auto.


----------



## Aun (13. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich konnte nicht widerstehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (13. August 2013)

Hach was waren das noch Zeiten.
Irgendwann bei meinen Umzügen und Reisen ist die CD aus meinem Besitz verschwunden.
Jetzt habe ich eine bei einem Gebrauchtmedienhändler wieder gefunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. August 2013)

Warhammer Valkia die blutige für die zugfahrt und humble origin bundle


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. August 2013)

Schulkram, ne graue Röhrenjeans, Kopfhörer und das Origin Bundle x)


----------



## Konov (15. August 2013)

Nachdem mein Klapphandy neuerdings den Empfang zeitweise verweigert, hab ich mich nach was neues umgeschaut.

Da Geld keine große Rolle spielt, ich gleichzeitig aber kein Smartphone möchte, weil mir der ganze Internet für unterwegs Mumpitz völlig egal ist UND ich außerdem wieder ein TASTEN Handy haben wollte, sah ich mich gezwungen einige Stunden lang Google zu bemühen, welche alternativen es gibt...

Scheinbar ist es extrem schwierig etwas zu finden, was kein Smartphone im weiteren Sinne ist UND eine Tastatur hat.
Blackberry scheint ja grad der Insolvenz entgegen zu steuern, daher hab ich an das gute alte NOKIA gedacht.... die haben mich zu Zeiten der Tastenhandys nie enttäuscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Modell hab ich nach dem Durchforsten diverser Testberichte daher einfach mal bestellt und hoffe dass ich damit vernünftig telefonieren und simsen kann.
Immerhin kostet es 10 mal weniger als ein Smartphone  kann ich die restliche Kohle also sonst wie aufn Kopf hauen.

Ich bin gespannt ob es so gut ist wie beschrieben, sonst schick ichs wieder zurück


----------



## Manowar (15. August 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Mein 30er geht jetzt an meine Liebste (ist also kein rausgeschmissenes Geld gewesen)



Und schon hat sie das erste Foto damit 
Der Wagen ist noch auf mich zugelassen, also bekomm ich die Post.
Ich hab jetzt beim Landratdings nen größeres Foto angefragt.
Das packe ich ihr dann in ein Bilderrahmen und schenk es ihr


----------



## Caps-lock (15. August 2013)

Unser Haus ist fertig und jetzt haben wir ein neues Haus *freu*.
6 Monate Bauzeit , pünktliche Fertigstellung, keine gravierenden Mängel und 0 Stress mit dem Bauunternehmer :>


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2013)

Das ist echt beeindruckend.


----------



## Konov (15. August 2013)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> 6 Monate Bauzeit :>



Da schließe ich mich schrotti an, beeindruckend


----------



## odinxd (16. August 2013)

Ebenfalls das Humble Bundle gekauft, warum ich davon erst so spät erfahren habe ist mir rätselhaft  

Und im Briefkasten war noch:


[attachment=13336:91dcFwhrVAL__SL1500_.jpg]


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (16. August 2013)

2 neue coole T-Shirts. YOLO!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (16. August 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> 2 neue coole T-Shirts. YOLO!



lol bilder

hab einen neuen hut


----------



## Aun (17. August 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> hab einen neuen hut



yolo bilder!


----------



## Legendary (17. August 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> hab einen neuen hut



lol bilder


----------



## win3ermute (17. August 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> hab einen neuen hut






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT halt ein wenig "Kleinkram". Wie tönte es so schön von mir vor nicht allzu langer Zeit: "Ich hole mir doch nicht Filme nochmals auf BluRay, wenn ich davon schon tolle DVDs habe!" Nuja, es ist halt "Blade Runner"... und meine DVD von "2001" war die Erstauflage... und "Lava-Lava!" hab' ich nur als liebevoll gestaltete "Eigenproduktion" vom VHS-Band...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (17. August 2013)

Verdammt, hab mir 2001 grad letzte woche auf DVD gekauft 
Aber Bladerunner auf BD. Muss jetzt nur mal die Musse finden ihn in ruhe mal wieder anzuschauen. Den habe ich als Kind das letzte mal gesehen.

mfG René


----------



## orkman (17. August 2013)

was ich neu hab ? 
nen vorrat an koreanischen nudelsuppen
buecher: 
bear grylls draussen (über)leben
patient meines lebens
liebesbriefe grosser männer
nelson mandela: der lange weg zur freiheit


----------



## Alux (18. August 2013)

Ich hab mir ein Buch gekauft "Er ist wieder da" und gestern hab ich mir mal LoL runtergezogen, schauen wir mal wies so ist.


----------



## zoizz (18. August 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ein Buch gekauft "Er ist wieder da"



Je nach Alter des Leser höchst amüsant bis erschreckend. Ich schätze mal grob, wir unter 40jährigen finden den Humor köstlich. Gerade weil dieses Thema sonst immer mit erhobenem Zeigefinger und Ausdrücken wie "Pfui bah!" mit schnellem Themenwechsel bedacht wird. 
Ich bin während meines Umzuges noch nicht weitergekommen, aber bis zur Hälfte absolut empfehlenswert.




Mist, den Thilo hab ich auch noch nicht zuende gebracht ....


----------



## orkman (18. August 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Je nach Alter des Leser höchst amüsant bis erschreckend. Ich schätze mal grob, wir unter 40jährigen finden den Humor köstlich. Gerade weil dieses Thema sonst immer mit erhobenem Zeigefinger und Ausdrücken wie "Pfui bah!" mit schnellem Themenwechsel bedacht wird.



naja ich bin 23 und muss eher sagen dass es mich erschreckt hat da manche parolen doch eher wie frueher wirken und das buch sich einfach so verkaufen darf ...
das thema ist in meinen augen witzig wenn man sich üBER IHN lustig macht oder man sein denken soweit zeigt damit man klar zeigt wie absurd (ad absurdum) die ganze kacke ist ....
in meinen augen haette man die geschichte 1000 mal besser schreiben und sich entwickeln lassen können ... aber nur meine bescheidene meinung


----------



## zoizz (18. August 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> das thema ist in meinen augen witzig wenn man sich üBER IHN lustig macht oder man sein denken soweit zeigt damit man klar zeigt wie absurd (ad absurdum) die ganze kacke ist ....



Mich bringen zumeist die Reaktionen seiner Mitmenschen auf sein - so stelle ich es mir vor - authentisches Verhalten. Nichts wird heute ernst oder wichtig genommen, Kosequenzen oder Grenzen gibt es keine, jeder bekommt eine zweite oder fünfte Chance, jeder darf sich frei entfalten. Eben auch solche wie er - ich finde die Story erschreckend glaubhaft ... 



Was ich neu habe: Seit dem 26.07. einen Festnetzanschluss. Der aber bis heute nicht funktioniert, weil wegen aufgrund falscher Verkabelung im Verteilerkasten. Und die Lösung des Problems benötigt mindestens einen Monat...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. August 2013)

Die Einkäufe der letzten 2 Wochen:

[attachment=13340:image.jpg]


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. August 2013)

Ich hab neu:

Fifa 13 für die Xbox360 und das Humble-Origin-Bundle (komplett)


----------



## Aun (18. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mal etwas anderes als mein crosstrail, ein copperhead 3.    50% sponsored by papa


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (18. August 2013)

jetzt musst nur noch zum standesamt und bürgerbüro und deinen namen in swaggi mcswag umändern und dir in B,I und U YOLO auf die stirn tätowieren....


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. August 2013)

@Aun: Gute Wahl mit dem Bike. Ich hab das gleiche in anthrazit 

Sent from my RM-892_eu_euro2_200 using Board Express


----------



## Aun (18. August 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> @Aun: Gute Wahl mit dem Bike. Ich hab das gleiche in anthrazit
> 
> Sent from my RM-892_eu_euro2_200 using Board Express



danke danke, hammer teil. besser als jedes crosstrail. 49 km/h spitze gehabt ( da geht noch was ^^ ) und heute erstmal 80km durch wald geschrubbt 

wolltest du nicht sagen: gesendet von deinem lumia? ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> jetzt musst nur noch zum standesamt und bürgerbüro und deinen namen in swaggi mcswag umändern und dir in B,I und U YOLO auf die stirn tätowieren....







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZrUIx_lVFQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Bekomme die umsonst


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. August 2013)

cap ist ganz cool aber snapback > fitted




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von gestern


----------



## Konov (19. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> mal etwas anderes als mein crosstrail, ein copperhead 3.    50% sponsored by papa



Schickes Teil, mehr bekommst für das Geld nicht 

Aber fahr es niemals in der Stadt bitte... 1. is das gute Stück damit nicht in seiner artgerechten Umgebung und 2. besteht höchste Diebstahlgefahr.

Mit dem Copperhead 3 bist du in der Sportgeräte Liga und sowas fährt man einfach net in der Stadt.
Aber da du von einem Crosstrail schreibst, schätze ich dass du mindestens ein Bike hast was du in der Stadt fahren kannst. (kein MTB halt)


----------



## bkeleanor (19. August 2013)

Einen Fahrradhelm.


----------



## Aun (19. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Aber da du von einem Crosstrail schreibst, schätze ich dass du mindestens ein Bike hast was du in der Stadt fahren kannst. (kein MTB halt)



ja das crosstrail ist meine stadtschlampe ^^ und das wird jetzt meine waldschlampe


----------



## schneemaus (19. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht die schrägen, sondern die gerade Version, 16 Stück x)


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> danke danke, hammer teil. besser als jedes crosstrail. 49 km/h spitze gehabt ( da geht noch was ^^ ) und heute erstmal 80km durch wald geschrubbt
> 
> wolltest du nicht sagen: gesendet von deinem lumia? ^^



Würde ich gerne... aber irgendwie steht "RM-892_eu_euro2_200" im System drin statt Lumia 925 

Wenn jemand mir sagen kann, wie ich das umbenennen kann wäre ich Dankbar


----------



## H2OTest (19. August 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> cap ist ganz cool aber snapback > fitted



dähhhhhhhhhhhhhh falsch true fitted only <3


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. August 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> dähhhhhhhhhhhhhh falsch true fitted only <3



Außerdem Braves >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Yankees


----------



## H2OTest (19. August 2013)

ähm nein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wtf twitter ist nicht in der whitelist? ZAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Aun (19. August 2013)

aus einem bestimmten grund, wie instagram


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> aus einem bestimmten grund, wie instagram


----------



## Baron King Zwei (19. August 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sehr fein, was ist die dritte? mit leder?

trotzdem snapbacks > fitted und yankees >> alles andere


----------



## EspCap (19. August 2013)

> Mikrowelle für die WG
> Goldene Visa-Karte
> neues Armband für die Uhr


----------



## Baron King Zwei (19. August 2013)

lol visa, ich hab seit jahren meine platin express und bin sehr zufrieden (leider noch keine einladung für eine schwarze bekommen)

zeig mal das armband von der uhr


----------



## EspCap (19. August 2013)

Was bringt denn die Platin im Gegensatz zur Gold? 
Das Armband ist einfach nur wieder das, dass ich vorher schon hatte. Aber Leder sieht nach 1,5 Jahren nicht mehr so toll aus, deswegen ein neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (19. August 2013)

was so wirklich die vorteile sind kann ich dir jetzt garnicht sagen aber sie macht sich einfach viel besser unter den ganzen goldenen

uhr ist ganz schick


----------



## Wynn (19. August 2013)

baron mach mal nen foto von deiner platincard von vorne mit name und nummer und poste die hier


----------



## EspCap (19. August 2013)

https://twitter.com/NeedADebitCard


----------



## Deanne (19. August 2013)

Da mein Vater wirklich eine Platin-Amex hat, kann ich dich ja kurz aufklären:

- Reiseversicherung
- Eintritt in VIP-Lounges an diversen Flughäfen (meist auch mit Familie)
- Bevorzugte Parkplätze an diversen Flughäfen
- Einladungen zu kulturellen Events und Sonderpreise für Konzerte und Sportveranstaltungen

Und blast euch mit euren Karten nicht so auf, die hat mittlerweile jeder. Selbst ich als "arme Studentin".


----------



## EspCap (19. August 2013)

Reiseversicherung hab ich auch mit Gold. 
Die anderen Sachen klingen nett, aber ich denke nicht dass es mir die 125 EUR Jahresgebühr im Moment wert sind. Aber danke für die Info


----------



## Deanne (19. August 2013)

Du musst für die Platin-Amex meines Wissens nach auch ein gewisses Jahreseinkommen aufweisen können.


----------



## EspCap (19. August 2013)

Naja, was will man auch mit einer Amex? Zumindest bei Visa finde ich da diesbezüglich nur die 125 EUR. 



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Und blast euch mit euren Karten nicht so auf, die hat mittlerweile jeder. Selbst ich als "arme Studentin".[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] [/font]




Tu ich nicht, bin ja auch ein "armer Student". Aber was man da für 30 EUR im Jahr bekommt ist ja durchaus nicht übel. Die Platin lohnt sich aber wirklich nicht, so viel fliege ich auch wieder nicht rum.


----------



## Deanne (19. August 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, was will man auch mit einer Amex? Zumindest bei Visa finde ich da diesbezüglich nur die 125 EUR.
> 
> Tu ich nicht, bin ja auch ein "armer Student". Aber was man da für 30 EUR im Jahr bekommt ist ja durchaus nicht übel. Die Platin lohnt sich aber wirklich nicht, so viel fliege ich auch wieder nicht rum.



Du bist auch weniger gemeint...

Die Platin setzt (meines Wissens nach) ein Jahreseinkommen von 50.000 - 60.000 EUR voraus, das hat man als Student eher selten. Und sie kostet (wenn man das volle Programm wünscht) um die 600 Euro im Jahr.


----------



## Konov (19. August 2013)

Ich hab in meinem ganze Leben 1 mal ne Kreditkarte gebraucht, da hab ich mir eine geliehen, bis dato weiß ich kaum wie man das schreibt.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (19. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel spass beim shoppen lol

und bitte würdige was ich mir extra für eine mühe gemacht habe


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. August 2013)

Ungültig, da steht King statt Kind.

Ich bezweifel stark das du sie wirklich posten solltest.
Aber Profilierungssucht eben.


----------



## Legendary (19. August 2013)

Haha und der Louis Vuitton Geldbeutel dazu. 

Ich weiß wer er ist...MONEY BOY!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2013)

Typischer Hamburger Student... oder auch nicht.Ich kenne nur Studenten, die entweder 3 Nebenjobs haben oder Geld von den Eltern in den Hintern gepumpt bekommen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. August 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Haha und der Louis Vuitton Geldbeutel dazu.
> 
> Ich weiß wer er ist...MONEY BOY!


----------



## Deanne (19. August 2013)

Mich beeindruckt das nicht wirklich. Wenn du in der Türkei oder in Thailand eine gefälschte Designer-Handtasche kaufst, sind die Karten oft schon als Platzhalter dabei. Und selbst das LV-Logo macht keinen besonderen Eindruck. Mittlerweile laufen so viele Püppies mit Fakes herum, dass man sich mit einem Original kaum noch auf die Straße traut. 

Mich würde eher interessieren, warum man sich als Großverdiener um diese Zeit im Buffed-Forum herumtreibt und nicht im Büro oder auf dem Golfplatz ist.

Ich muss neben dem Studium auch nicht wirklich arbeiten, arbeite aber als wissenschaftliche Mitarbeiterin, um Kontakte zu knüpfen und Bonuspunkte zu sammeln. Meine Eltern finanzieren mich auch und sind sehr großzügig, aber trotzdem achten sie darauf, dass das Studium läuft und ich nicht faulenze.

@Topic:

Ich habe eine neue Wohnung. Morgen wird der Vertrag unterschrieben.


----------



## bkeleanor (19. August 2013)

Meine KK ist von Coop...heisst supercard und hat keine extra leistungen.
dafür kostet sie auch nichts.

sie hat mir gute dienste erwiesen in den USA und auch heute kann ich sie hin und wieder gut brauchen wenn ich was aus dem inet bestelle.

Zitat: 
Homer S.: With all his money there is one thing he can't buy!
Bart S.: What is it?
Homer S.: A Dinosaur!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mich beeindruckt das nicht wirklich. Wenn du in der Türkei oder in Thailand eine gefälschte Designer-Handtasche kaufst, sind die Karten oft schon als Platzhalter dabei. Und selbst das LV-Logo macht keinen besonderen Eindruck. Mittlerweile laufen so viele Püppies mit Fakes herum, dass man sich mit einem Original kaum noch auf die Straße traut.
> 
> Mich würde eher interessieren, warum man sich als Großverdiener um diese Zeit im Buffed-Forum herumtreibt und nicht im Büro oder auf dem Golfplatz ist.
> 
> ...


Weil seine Eltern für alles blechen. x)
Da darf er hier rumlümmeln.

Oder er ist weniger reich als seine "Freunde" auf dem Golfplatz und probiert hier Bewunderung zu ernten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2013)

Selbst wenn Baron Geld von seinen Eltern bekommt, wer hier würde es ablehnen ?  Genieße dein Leben, und versauf nicht soviel aufm Kiez, das geht ganz fix das kann ich dir sagen 

B2T: Ich hab nen angeschwollenen Mittelfinger. Schon irgendwie ironisch.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (19. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mich beeindruckt das nicht wirklich. Wenn du in der Türkei oder in Thailand eine gefälschte Designer-Handtasche kaufst, sind die Karten oft schon als Platzhalter dabei. Und selbst das LV-Logo macht keinen besonderen Eindruck. Mittlerweile laufen so viele Püppies mit Fakes herum, dass man sich mit einem Original kaum noch auf die Straße traut.
> 
> Mich würde eher interessieren, warum man sich als Großverdiener um diese Zeit im Buffed-Forum herumtreibt und nicht im Büro oder auf dem Golfplatz ist.
> 
> Ich muss neben dem Studium auch nicht wirklich arbeiten, arbeite aber als wissenschaftliche Mitarbeiterin, um Kontakte zu knüpfen und Bonuspunkte zu sammeln. Meine Eltern finanzieren mich auch und sind sehr großzügig, aber trotzdem achten sie darauf, dass das Studium läuft und ich nicht faulenze.



für mich als deutschen kunden haben die faker in der türkei auf meinen wunsch hin natürlich eine karte mit deutscher beschriftung beigelegt, damit ich damit Deanne und die leute im internet ärgern kann sehr nett von ihnen

gleich geht mein flug nach paris, da habe ich leider keine zeit für die sonst essentielle runde golf am nachmittag



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Oder er ist weniger reich als seine "Freunde" auf dem Golfplatz und probiert hier Bewunderung zu ernten.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol ein gif


----------



## Legendary (19. August 2013)

Du bist zumindest der beste Troll den ich hier jemals angetroffen habe.


----------



## Aun (19. August 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du bist zumindest der offensichtlichste Troll den ich hier jemals angetroffen habe.



verbessert


----------



## Deanne (19. August 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> für mich als deutschen kunden haben die faker in der türkei auf meinen wunsch hin natürlich eine karte mit deutscher beschriftung beigelegt, damit ich damit Deanne und die leute im internet ärgern kann sehr nett von ihnen



Du ärgerst mich nicht, du amüsierst mich höchstens. Du meinst, die blöden Kiddies im Buffed-Forum nehmen dir dein Image schon ab, was? 
Schön das LV-Etui dazu legen, die werden staunen, außer dir kann sich das ja niemand leisten. Damit beeindruckst du vielleicht die kleinen Mädels in deiner 
Stamm-Disse, aber sonst niemanden. Abgesehen davon trägt der Bonze von Geldbörsen aus dem Hause Hermes, LV ist wirklich so last century.

Ach übrigens: ich bin im Dezember in Hamburg, dann können wir mit unseren schicken Karren gerne ein Destruction Derby veranstalten. Natürlich nicht, wenn du im Golf kommst...

Nuff said.

@Mods: Sorry für den Spam, jetzt ist wirklich gut.


----------



## Derulu (19. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> @Topic:
> 
> Ich habe eine neue Wohnung. Morgen wird der Vertrag unterschrieben.



Gratulation

@Diskussion hier: 

@Topic:
Was ich nun neues habe:
Neue Tastatur - Razer Black Widow


----------



## Baron King Zwei (19. August 2013)

wieso löscht ihr meinen beitrag hier?
den fand ich garnicht soooo schlecht


----------



## bkeleanor (19. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Du ärgerst mich nicht, du amüsierst mich höchstens. Du meinst, die blöden Kiddies im Buffed-Forum nehmen dir dein Image schon ab, was?
> Schön das LV-Etui dazu legen, die werden staunen, außer dir kann sich das ja niemand leisten. Damit beeindruckst du vielleicht die kleinen Mädels in deiner
> Stamm-Disse, aber sonst niemanden. Abgesehen davon trägt der Bonze von Geldbörsen aus dem Hause Hermes, LV ist wirklich so last century.



Das finde ich jetzt doch ein wenig arg feindseelig für das, dass er dich angeblich nicht ärgert.

Wundert mich, warum du überhaupt darauf eingehst.


----------



## ZAM (19. August 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> wieso löscht ihr meinen beitrag hier?
> den fand ich garnicht soooo schlecht



Persönlich werden, andere User angreifen. Und für die Rückfrage bin ich fast versucht noch eine Schreibsperre reinzuknallen.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. August 2013)

Der mächtigste Mann der Welt wird am 23. August Präsident der USA und haut in der MAtrix erstmal ein Paar Aliens einen vor den Latz! 
Und Steam ist auch so nett und lasst mich schon Mal runterladen. Bei meiner Leitung ist das ein Segen.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (19. August 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du bist zumindest der beste Troll den ich hier jemals angetroffen habe.



vielen dank legendary


----------



## Legendary (19. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Der mächtigste Mann der Welt wird am 23. August Präsident der USA und haut in der MAtrix erstmal ein Paar Aliens einen vor den Latz!
> Und Steam ist auch so nett und lasst mich schon Mal runterladen. Bei meiner Leitung ist das ein Segen.



Viel Spaß. Ist ganz geil  Dubstep Gun Wub Wub.


----------



## win3ermute (19. August 2013)

Mal wieder Super-8-Kram (ist schon fast krankhaft...). Gut, der eine überaus traumatisierende Film da mag in dieser Aufstellung ein wenig unpassend erscheinen, während der Rest auch für kleine Kinder geeignet ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag "Bambi" trotz seiner Härte nach wie vor und bin immer noch gegen ein Verbot....


----------



## Legendary (19. August 2013)

Was ist an dem mittleren Film traumatisierend? Jeder 10-jährige schmeißt sich doch bei dem alten Kram weg vor Lachen. Hab letztens mal paar Minuten einen Film aus den 70er gesehen, bei den Special Effects musste ich ständig schmunzeln obwohl der halbwegs "brutal" war.


----------



## win3ermute (19. August 2013)

Ich rede von diesem ekelhaften Machwerk ganz rechts; nicht von dem charmanten Trasher "Grizzly". Steht auch unter dem Bild...


----------



## Aun (19. August 2013)

ich bin auch heute noch der meinung. bambi hat mind ne (fsk6), wenn nicht fsk 12 verdient. meine eltern haben mich damals genau wie beim könig der löwen, als quark im schaufenster, ins kino geschleppt. ich kann mich an die heulbojenszene noch genau erinnern.........


----------



## Legendary (19. August 2013)

Was ist an Bambi brutal?


----------



## painschkes (19. August 2013)

_o.O

Der Wald brennt ab, die Mutter stirbt.. _


----------



## Schrottinator (19. August 2013)

Bambi muss mit anschauen, wie die Mudda abgeknallt wird. Und später fackelt noch seine Heimat, der Wald, ab.


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2013)

Fresh new gameezzzzz


----------



## Aun (19. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_3W1uShhrSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



deswegen!


----------



## Schrottinator (19. August 2013)

danke. Ich war zu faul zum Verlinken.


----------



## Aun (19. August 2013)

ahuehuehuehuehuehuei´m watching you!:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-NyYoADdOgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (20. August 2013)

123,01€ getauscht gegen einen randvollen Tank.


----------



## Aun (20. August 2013)

wow tank? ^^ oder wat fürn tank?


----------



## Saji (20. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wow tank? ^^ oder wat fürn tank?



Tank, im Auto. Benzin und so. Flüssige Dinos.


----------



## lolGER61095 (20. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- neue schuhe (air jordan retro 4 green glow)
- 6 neue spiele aus dem humble bundle
- simcity (2013)


----------



## bkeleanor (20. August 2013)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> 123,01€ getauscht gegen einen randvollen Tank.



Ist bei euch der Sprit so teuer oder fährst du was Chevy Suburban ähnliches?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (20. August 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ist bei euch der Sprit so teuer oder fährst du was Chevy Suburban ähnliches?


Super kam 1,57€, aber es waren etwas über 78l.


----------



## Aun (20. August 2013)

für freizeit und rad usw:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok hab grad nachgelegt ^^ musste endlich mal in die sammlung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (20. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt in einigen wundertollen Tagen an! (Bei Fielmann)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. August 2013)

Endlich wieder gescheite Kopfhörer, sind zwar die vom S3. (An einem iPhone, was ein Sakrileg)
Der Bass ist aber gut und schön laut, dazu kommt das es inears sind. Da hört man nichts von seiner Umwelt. x)


I am happy. x)

@Aun, Tucker &' Dale ist so ein genialer Film!


----------



## Deanne (22. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> @Aun, Tucker &' Dale ist so ein genialer Film!



Dale ist SO süß. <3

@Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen Rückflug hab ich auch, keine Angst


----------



## odinxd (23. August 2013)

Die 2 neuen Spiele welche zum Humble Bundle hinzugefügt wurden 

und 

Grafikkarte hat sich verabschiedet  also gibt es mal ne neue:

[attachment=13347:Asus-Radeon-HD7850-DC2-2GD5-V2-13112012-3-p.jpg]

ich brauche nicht das neueste High End Teil... lieber was günstiges was trotzdem noch eine Weile halten sollte. Ich hoffe ja das diese Karte dann mit Gta 5 klarkommt wenn es dann irgendwann für den Pc erscheint


----------



## Aun (23. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nach dem sich mein k800i ( gott habe es selig) verabschiedete, und das f305 eigtl totale grütze ist: bäm! so das wars bis weihnachten mit shoppen


----------



## eMJay (23. August 2013)

Wo gibt es für 110 Euro?


----------



## Aun (23. August 2013)

hast pn muss hier nicht jeder wissen


----------



## Legendary (23. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> HTC One



Das hat meine Freundin auch seit vorgestern. :>


----------



## ZAM (23. August 2013)

Ich hab mir überlegt die One oder PS4 vorzubestellen und dann überlegt, f*ck .. man gibt 400-500€ aus und hat dann aber noch kein Spiel dazu (jaja, Fifa interessiert mich nicht *g*).
Ich glaube ich hole mir einfach eine neue Grafikkarte für BF4


----------



## H2OTest (23. August 2013)

hast du nicht ne 680?


----------



## Saji (23. August 2013)

Saints Row 4 und Final Fantasy 14 A Realm Reborn (Pre Order Key).  Ich denke mal ich hab dieses Wochenende gut was zu zocken. ^^


----------



## ZAM (23. August 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hast du nicht ne 680?



Ich hatte eine 570. Aber da Nvidia unfähig und desinteressiert waren die Treiber für die Revision so anzupassen, dass die Karte NICHT bei sämtlichen DX11-Spielen abgeraucht ist, ist Nvidia für mich keine Option mehr.


----------



## schneemaus (24. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Geschenk von einer Freundin - macht echt viel Spaß


----------



## H2OTest (24. August 2013)

Bf4 ist doch ehh auf ati optimiert, oder?


----------



## Alux (24. August 2013)

Watch Dogs DEDSEC Edition fürn PC vorbestellt

Edit: Und Breaking Bad Season 1+2 Blu-Ray


----------



## ZAM (24. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. August 2013)

Die Wertung in der neuen PC Games hat mich ein wenig abgeschreckt....


----------



## Wynn (24. August 2013)

das liegt am wertungsystem iglo ^^

die haben ja auch shadowrun returns schlecht gewertet weil das spiel ja mit anderen spieln mithalten musste

aber für saints row 3 fans ist es perfekt und diesmal blood and gore uncut - nur gibt zensur von brüsten,primären geschlechtsteilen und arschbacken ^^


----------



## EspCap (24. August 2013)

Notgedrungen via eBay-UK, weil es in diesem Land ja quasi unauftreibbar ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (25. August 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dito! So was von episch und geil.  Vergesst die Wertungen, wenn ihr Saints Row The Third mochtet, werdet ihr Saints Row 4 lieben.

@ Wynn: Die Verpixelung haben alle Sprachversionen. War bei SR3 soweit ich weiß auch schon so.


----------



## ZAM (25. August 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die Wertung in der neuen PC Games hat mich ein wenig abgeschreckt....



Ich hab unglaublich viel Spaß damit ^^


----------



## Wynn (25. August 2013)

@saji in saints row 3 gabs noch arschbacken in der einen mission als du nackt im fetischhaus aufgewacht bist ^^ 

aber amys halt ^^


----------



## Saji (25. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> @saji in saints row 3 gabs noch arschbacken in der einen mission als du nackt im fetischhaus aufgewacht bist ^^
> 
> aber amys halt ^^



Ah okay... aber ob ich nun nen Hintern sehe oder nicht stört mich nicht sonderlich. Da gäbe es andere Details die deutlich schlimmer wären.


----------



## vollmi (25. August 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Saints Row 4



Wie jetzt? Nicht die super sonder Collectors Edition?

mfg René


----------



## Aun (25. August 2013)

zam verdient doch in einem sklavenloch wie buffed keine millionen ^^ @ vollmi


----------



## H2OTest (26. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Ray Ban zum Töff Töff fahrn und n Stundenplan


----------



## bkeleanor (26. August 2013)

Hipster H2O :-)

Ich neuerdings werbung von gilette zwischen den posts:-)

Plus mein TV-Möbel ist gekommen. jetzt kann GTA V kommen.


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Nicht die super sonder Collectors Edition?
> 
> mfg René



Ich sehe von CEs mittlerweile meist ab, vor allem wenn nur solche Schlotze wie Poster, Artbooks und anderer wegzuschmeißender Sondermüll dabei sind.  Vor allem war das Spiel kein "Must Have", sondern "grad mal bock drauf"


----------



## Legendary (26. August 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich sehe von CEs mittlerweile meist ab




Er wird wohl diese hier meinen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2013)

Das übersteigt mein Spiele-Budget ein bisschen ^^

Btw. wie kommt ihr auf schlechte Wertungen?
http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/saints-row-iv


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. August 2013)

Frag doch mal deine Kollegen der PC Games, warum sie ihre Wertung vergeben haben. Weicht ja doch ein Wenig von anderen Wertungen ab


----------



## EspCap (26. August 2013)

Season 1-3. Irgendwie gar nicht schlecht, trotz einem unerträglichen Charakter. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (26. August 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Frag doch mal deine Kollegen der PC Games, warum sie ihre Wertung vergeben haben. Weicht ja doch ein Wenig von anderen Wertungen ab



weil bei buffed/pcgames eine person das spiel testet die neutral zu dem spiel steht und es nüchtern testet und mit anderen spielen aus dem Genre: Action, Abenteuer vergleichen tut.

wobei saints row 4 dann sich gegen das neue xcom oder die neue lara behaupten muss

manche spiele sind halt für die reinen fans und da sind die leserwertungen höher als die nüchterne wertung eines redakturs


----------



## tear_jerker (26. August 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Season 1-3. Irgendwie gar nicht schlecht, trotz einem unerträglichen Charakter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


w00t? wer ist da unerträglich? oO


----------



## EspCap (26. August 2013)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> w00t? wer ist da unerträglich? oO



Ann Perkins. Kann aber auch sein dass das nur mir so geht weil sie mich an meine Exfreundin erinnert


----------



## tear_jerker (26. August 2013)

Ann ist nur fürs auge da ^^


----------



## schneemaus (26. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zweimal in rot, einmal in orange, und die stehen da drin:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Außerdem noch ein Metallregal für mein Bad, davon gibt's aber kein Foto. Morgen dann noch ne Nachttischlampe und nen kleinen Beistelltisch, aber dafür fahr ich zu Ikea. Außerdem hab ich heute mal Holzkitt gekauft und meine Tür vom Wandschrank repariert. Ist also nicht neu, aber jetzt so gut wie


----------



## LarsW (27. August 2013)

´Ne Festanstellung trotz verkackter Gesellenprüfung.
´Ne Wohnung.
Und ´nen PC der letztendlich sein Licht ausgeblasen hat.Ruhe in Frieden.

Aber Leben läuft.


----------



## Konov (27. August 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> ´Ne Festanstellung trotz verkackter Gesellenprüfung.



Das soll dir mal einer nachmachen


----------



## Legendary (27. August 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> ´Ne Festanstellung trotz verkackter Gesellenprüfung.



Aber doch wohl bitte nicht bei dem Fotografen, bei dem du gelernt hast?!


----------



## LarsW (27. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Das soll dir mal einer nachmachen



Wer kann,der kann.Nur jetzt die Zeit finden,um in EINEM (!) Fach sich nachprüfen zulassen inkl. lernen,ist nervig.



Legendary schrieb:


> Aber doch wohl bitte nicht bei dem Fotografen, bei dem du gelernt hast?!



Biste jeck?Soviel Geld hätte er mir gar nicht zahlen können,dass ich da bleibe!


----------



## Legendary (27. August 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Biste jeck?Soviel Geld hätte er mir gar nicht zahlen können,dass ich da bleibe!



Danke, ansonsten hätte ich dich jetzt offiziell für dumm erklärt.


----------



## LarsW (27. August 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Danke, ansonsten hätte ich dich jetzt offiziell für dumm erklärt.



Um Gottes Willen!Hab ´nen Aufhebungsvertrag gemacht und die Beine in die Handgenommen.


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Frag doch mal deine Kollegen der PC Games, warum sie ihre Wertung vergeben haben. Weicht ja doch ein Wenig von anderen Wertungen ab



Tu halt so, als hätte ich es getestet.


----------



## Wynn (27. August 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Tu halt so, als hätte ich es getestet.



100% und das goldene prädikat für besonders wertvoll ^^


----------



## EspCap (27. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist unterwegs und sollte morgen ankommen. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Alux (27. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WD My Book 3TB


----------



## schneemaus (28. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Meine Ausbeute vom Ikea. Von so nem bisschen Kleinkram abgesehen, ohne den man bei Ikea halt nich rausgeht. Duftende Teelichter und so.


----------



## Aun (28. August 2013)

du hast bleistifte vergessen


----------



## schneemaus (28. August 2013)

Tatsächlich hab ich davon genug und muss keine bei Ikea klauen


----------



## Legendary (28. August 2013)

60-teiliges WMF-Besteck als Aussteuer für die 1. Wohnung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+

Eine geile Wohnung :>


----------



## Aun (28. August 2013)

hab gehört legendary gibt ein bankett und lädt uns ein


----------



## Legendary (28. August 2013)

Klar, die krassesten Nerds dürfen kommen, ich wohne dann in Altötting...wer es auf sich nimmt die paar Hundert KM zu fahren.


----------



## Aun (28. August 2013)

ist das da, wo diese widerliche gesöff, welches sich bier nennt, herkommt? 

und klar. da komm ich rum, wollte eh nen abstecher machen. bevor ich in freiburg alle hipster, swagger und yolos mit dem flammenwerfer umnatze  frag schrotti, der weiß wovon ich rede


----------



## Manowar (28. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ist das da, wo diese widerliche gesöff, welches sich bier nennt, herkommt?



Jetzt bist du bestimmt noch herzlich willkommen.
Spalter!


----------



## Deanne (29. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> hab gehört legendary gibt ein bankett und lädt uns ein



Ich will auch kommen!! Gute Sache.

@Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (29. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich will auch kommen!! Gute Sache.




Trinkst du dann wenigstens mit mir ein Bierchen? 

Sehr nettes Tattoo


----------



## ZAM (29. August 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Klar, die krassesten Nerds dürfen kommen, ich wohne dann in Altötting...wer es auf sich nimmt die paar Hundert KM zu fahren.



Sind doch nur 250 km


----------



## Saji (29. August 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sind doch nur 250 km



Legendary sollte aufpassen, ich bin nicht sooo weit von ihm weg. :3


----------



## Legendary (29. August 2013)

Hehe, ja stimmt Saji du bist der, der hier am nächsten wohnt.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (29. August 2013)

http://blueowl.us/product/nudie-jeans-thin-finn-organic-dry-heavy-selvedge-denim/

die hier, ich mag sie aber nicht, bin zu schlank dafür

http://store.americanapparel.eu/rsa6402pac.html?c=Heather+Grey+/+White+/+Black

und die hier, das am besten sitzende tshirt überhaupt, in size l natürlich

und weiße chucks

blabla


----------



## ZAM (29. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gott, ist der Sound geil <3


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2013)

Jepp. Guter Kauf. Hab die Dinger seit ca. 5 Jahren und ich hab immer noch keine besseren Kopfhörer gehört.


----------



## Legendary (30. August 2013)

Gigaset C430, müssen ja schließlich telefonisch dann erreichbar sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (31. August 2013)

_- ASUS Xonar DG
- Zalman ZM-Mic1
- Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro

Yay. :-)_


----------



## Aun (31. August 2013)

nice. da hat jemand ein attentat auf seinen gehörgang vor ^^


----------



## painschkes (31. August 2013)

_Joa, bin gespannt.

Bei 129€ anstatt 159€ beim DT konnte ich nicht nein sagen. :-)_


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. August 2013)

Oberschenkelmuskelkater des Todes... D:


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (31. August 2013)

hätte ich auch gern, hab aber angst mich zu schneiden lol

http://www.amazon.de/Repave-Volcano-Choir/dp/B00D1H9D2K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1377965372&sr=8-1&keywords=repave

repave


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (31. August 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gott, ist der Sound geil <3



wieso hast Du die 80-Ohm-Version genommen und nicht die 250er?


----------



## Slayed (31. August 2013)

Pirelli Diablo Rosso II wär ja auch schlimm wenn mal en Reifen länger als 3T Km hält 

Wie verkleinert man eigentlich bilder beim hochladen? :S


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. August 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> hätte ich auch gern, hab aber angst mich zu schneiden lol
> 
> http://www.amazon.de...keywords=repave
> 
> repave



Ach was, Rasierhobel sind doch sicher. Das Ding heißt nicht umsonst Safety Razor 

Am Anfang hat man vielleicht ein paar winzige Kratzer, aber man kommt da relativ gut rein und hat mMn nur Vorteile.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. September 2013)

Neues Your Demise Shirt, soooooo schön. (:


----------



## EspCap (1. September 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Am Anfang hat man vielleicht ein paar winzige Kratzer, aber man kommt da relativ gut rein und hat mMn nur Vorteile.



Blöde Frage, aber die wären?
Ich bin mit meinem Wilkinson eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Die Klingen sind zwar vollkommener Wucher, aber das Ding ist gut.


----------



## win3ermute (1. September 2013)

Ich lasse nach Jahren der Nassrasur nu die Dreitagesfussel stehen und geh in ca. 30 Sekunden einmal mit der Schermaschine drüber...


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. September 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, aber die wären?
> Ich bin mit meinem Wilkinson eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Die Klingen sind zwar vollkommener Wucher, aber das Ding ist gut.



Vorteile eines double Edge Razor (Rasierhobel):

-Wesentlich gründlicher und besser. Die Rasur ist angenehmer und man entfernt viel mehr Haare
-4 Klingen für einen Proglide Power kosten 18&#8364;; also 1 Klinge ~ 4&#8364;. Rasierklingen für einen Hobel kosten 10&#8364; für 100 Klingen. 1 Klinge = 0,10&#8364; also kostet die Klinge für einen Hobel 2,5% des Preises einer modernen Klinge. Das ist mehr als enorm
-Style und manliness, da kann man wirklich nichts gegen sagen.


----------



## Aun (1. September 2013)

overly manly mightymage


----------



## Konov (1. September 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Vorteile eines double Edge Razor (Rasierhobel):
> 
> -Wesentlich gründlicher und besser. Die Rasur ist angenehmer und man entfernt viel mehr Haare



nööö rot is besser als blau und grün ist besser als schwarz... geiles argument 



M1ghtymage schrieb:


> -Style und manliness, da kann man wirklich nichts gegen sagen.



Wenns danach geht nimmste dir besser ein Buschmesser und machst es trocken


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. September 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> nööö rot is besser als blau und grün ist besser als schwarz... geiles argument




Keine Ahnung was das bedeuten soll, aber hier geht es nicht um Geschmack. Es ist halt so, dass eine Rasierklinge, die du "manuell" führen musst, näher ran kommt und mehr entfernt als eine Schwenkkopfklinge



Konov schrieb:


> Wenns danach geht nimmste dir besser ein Buschmesser und machst es trocken



Da gebe ich dir Recht, ich werde mir sicher auch irgendwann mal ein Rasiermesser zulegen, aber das ist mir erstmal zu teuer.


----------



## Konov (1. September 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was das bedeuten soll, aber hier geht es nicht um Geschmack. Es ist halt so, dass eine Rasierklinge, die du "manuell" führen musst, näher ran kommt und mehr entfernt als eine Schwenkkopfklinge



Ich meinte damit dass "es ist besser" kein stichhaltiges argument ist.
Ich find meinen rasierer auch besser, weils halt meiner ist. 

Das mit der Schwnkkopfklinge hört sich schon sinnvoller an, wobei es mir persönlich egal wäre, weil ich immer irgendwas stehenlasse, seit der 3-tage-bart total im trend liegt und man damit ja offensichtlich nix falsch machen kann. 




M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir Recht, ich werde mir sicher auch irgendwann mal ein Rasiermesser zulegen, aber das ist mir erstmal zu teuer.



War eigentlich n Witz 
aber wers ausprobieren mag...


----------



## Baron King Zwei (1. September 2013)

lol hier haben ja alle sehr viel ahnung von einer guten rasur zu haben

es sollte doch allgemein bekannt sein, dass rasiermesser > hobel > systemdingengs in sachen gründlichkeit


----------



## Aun (1. September 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> es sollte doch allgemein bekannt sein, dass türkischer barbier>rasiermesser > hobel > systemdingengs in sachen gründlichkeit



fixd


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. September 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> lol hier haben ja alle sehr viel ahnung von einer guten rasur zu haben
> 
> es sollte doch allgemein bekannt sein, dass rasiermesser > hobel > systemdingengs in sachen gründlichkeit



Ich glaube aber der Unterschied von SR zu DE ist geringer als der von DE zu System


----------



## Manowar (2. September 2013)

Als Glatzenträger habe ich auch viel rumprobiert.
Hatte am Anfang einen Mach3 von Gilette. War schon nicht schlecht und irgendwann war ich natürlich echt fix damit.
Irgendwann ging mein Klingenvorrat leer und ich wollte nen neuen testen. Also 4 verschiedene Nassrasierer geholt.
(Ich muss auf sowas zurückgreifen, weil..nen Messer für die Glatze? Besser nicht )
Wilkinson in den Müll..
Gilette all teh we!

Gehe aber gerne mal zum Friseur und lasse mich mitm Messer rasieren.
Die Ergebnisse sind wirklich unterschiedlich, aber eher der, dass das Messer abstinkt.
Mitm Messer ists sehr ungleichmäßig und man fühlt viele Stoppeln.
Wenn ich mitm Nassrasierer arbeite, ist mein Kopf danach wirklich glatt.

Als Bartträger kann ich zum Gesicht nicht viel sagen 

Und was die Klingen angeht..wirklich teuer.
Man muss einfach mal die Augen aufhalten (ebay etc) und kann teilweise große Vorräte für recht kleines Geld holen.


----------



## Legendary (2. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ Backblech
+ Bilderrahmen für Poster
+ zwei Deckenlampen



EDIT: Das Wichtigste vergessen, die neue Wohnwand haben wir auch bestellt.


----------



## Legendary (2. September 2013)

Sorry for Doppelpost aber ich hab mir nochmal gegönnt eben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nicht grad billig aber ich hab nen Putzfimmel, da kommt mir nur ein ordentlicher Staubsauger ins (zukünftige) Haus.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. September 2013)

Oh, einen Staubsauger brauche ich auch unbedingt. Meine Wohnung staubt wie sau und durch die vielen Kabel schaffe ich das nicht mit Lappen und Besen. Sag mir mal wie der so ist wenn du ihn ausprobiert hast.


----------



## Legendary (2. September 2013)

Gern, meine Ma hat schon einen Staubsauger von Bosch, den kleinen BSG6 auf Empfehlung von mir. Der saugt seit ca. 3 Jahren anstandslos. Ich wollte aber was besseres, der große Move on hat einen Textilschlauch, ein 360° Kugelgelenk für den Schlauch, große und gedämpfte Räder, einen Kompressor der den Staubsauger zumindest laut Rezensionen sehr leise macht. 140 Euro kostet das gute Stück, ist alles preislich im Mittelfeld angesiedelt wobei viele Leute nicht bereit sind mehr als 60 Euro für einen Staubsauger zu bezahlen. Ich hätte ja gerne einen Dyson aber ich habe für alles nur 2000 Euro und ich hab schon einiges ausgegeben.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. September 2013)

*Neu:*

[attachment=13360:image.jpg] [attachment=13361:image.jpg]


----------



## painschkes (3. September 2013)

_Chuck Norris-Witze in 3..2..1.. _


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. September 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja gerne einen Dyson



hab ich, ist garnicht so cool


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. September 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> hab ich, ist garnicht so cool


Der soll auch nicht cool sein, sondern den Dreck vom Boden aufnehmen und das tut er, zumindest meiner, sehr gut.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. September 2013)

jetzt muss ich meinen wegschmeißen, so ein mist


----------



## Alux (3. September 2013)

Heute neu geholt: 

Saints Row IV

Und paar Blu Rays

Hot Fuzz
full metal jacket
Easy Rider
Paul-Ein Alien auf der Flucht
Illuminati
Das Leben des Brian


----------



## EspCap (3. September 2013)

2 Hemden von Hilfiger und Zara, neue Nike-Laufhose und -Shirt. 

Und die Erkenntnis, dass die ganzen Louis Vuitton-Taschen die man tagtäglich an der Uni und in der Stadt sieht unmöglich alle echt sein können. Es gibt teuer und es gibt abartig. Die Taschen sind letzteres. 
Wird Zeit dass ich zurückfliege, sonst wird das hier noch teuer(er). 



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Der soll auch nicht cool sein, sondern den Dreck vom Boden aufnehmen und das tut er, zumindest meiner, sehr gut.[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]



Hab einen Origin Plus und kann bestätigen - das Ding ist gut. Ob er das Geld wert ist, ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. September 2013)

Was ich seit gestern neu hab:

Aufgebautes Serverrack und endlich alle Server- und Netzwerktechnik ordentlich verbaut (natürlich nicht privat)


----------



## Deanne (4. September 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und die Erkenntnis, dass die ganzen Louis Vuitton-Taschen die man tagtäglich an der Uni und in der Stadt sieht unmöglich alle echt sein können. Es gibt teuer und es gibt abartig. Die Taschen sind letzteres.



In 90% der Fälle sind sie nicht echt. Die besseren Fakes haben meist ein unregelmäßiges Muster, die schlechteren besitzen zB. goldene Plaketten, die LV so noch nie hatte.

Ich persönlich würde lieber mit einem Müllsack als Handtasche herumlaufen, als mir einen schlechten Fake an den Arm zu hängen.


----------



## Alux (4. September 2013)

Wie wärs mit nem Jutesack? Find ich ganz praktisch.


----------



## Deanne (4. September 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit nem Jutesack? Find ich ganz praktisch.



Keine Sorge, ich selbst habe keine Probleme, eine passende Handtasche zu finden. Und Beutel habe ich bestimmt 20 verschiedene, aber die halten leider nichts aus.

Allerdings finde ich es reichlich peinlich, sich eine schlecht nachgemachte Designertasche zu kaufen und dann mit erhobener Nase herumzuspazieren.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. September 2013)

Zum Thema Staubsauger, ich hab ein Vampyr und er macht seinem Namen alle Ehre, er klebt quasi am Boden. :>


----------



## Baron King Zwei (4. September 2013)

ein glück, was wäre edward cullen für ein vampir wenn er nicht am boden kleben würde


----------



## Legendary (4. September 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Zum Thema Staubsauger, ich hab ein Vampyr und er macht seinem Namen alle Ehre, er klebt quasi am Boden. :>



Nee AEG is nich so meins. Hab heute den Sauger bekommen, mit freudiger Erwartung ausgepackt und gleich wieder zurückgeschickt. Grund: Das versprochene Kugelgelenk fehlt bei dem Modell, habs beim Saturn online bestellt und das Modell hat in der Tat keines, muss wohl irgendeine Specialausführung für Saturn sein.  Laut Boschhotline muss das das Gerät nämlich definitiv haben, da ich der Dame am Telefon alle Daten des Staubsaugers + Typennummer gegeben hab. Die war auch ganz ratlos. 
Fazit: Ich hol den jetzt beim örtlichen Händler und versuch mit Smartphone den Preis zu drücken.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. September 2013)

Billigster Lufterfrischer + Feuerzeug = Fruchtfliegenterminator.

Neben meinen ganzen Fruchtfliegenfallen dringendst benötigte Waffe. Zum glück konnte ich die Brutstätte der Fruchtfliegen ausmerzen und warte darauf das sie sich auf die ausgestellten Flaschen mit Kirschwein setzen. (Neben noch einer Schale Kirschwein mit Spüli zum ertränken) Wenn sie dort sitzen gibts den Flammenwerfer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Es macht Spaß!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Billigster Lufterfrischer + Feuerzeug = Fruchtfliegenterminator.
> 
> Neben meinen ganzen Fruchtfliegenfallen dringendst benötigte Waffe. Zum glück konnte ich die Brutstätte der Fruchtfliegen ausmerzen und warte darauf das sie sich auf die ausgestellten Flaschen mit Kirschwein setzen. (Neben noch einer Schale Kirschwein mit Spüli zum ertränken) Wenn sie dort sitzen gibts den Flammenwerfer.
> 
> ...



Gut das du nicht krank bist.. 

Btw, du bist Vegetarier und hast Spaß daran Tiere zu töten. EXPLAIN ME THIZ!!!!!


U GOT BUSTED!


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2013)

Soll ich Eure Gespräche in den GUMO mergen? ...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Soll ich Eure Gespräche in den GUMO mergen? ...



Nein Danke Liebling.

BTT:
2 Packungen Salbeibonbons.
2 Flaschen frischgepressten mit fruchtfleischversetzten jungfräulichen Screwdriver.
1 Packung Eukalypthus(?)bonbons
Trauben
Cashewnüsse
Paracethamol
Topf voll mit Mamas Hühnersuppe

Prepare2Die Erkältung


----------



## Fakebook (4. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Fruchtfliegenterminator.


Kleine Schüssel, Apfelessig rein, Frischhaltefolie drüber, Löcher reinstechen.
(Hatte kürzlich Obstreste zu lang im Müll und mir quollen drei Hundertschaften Obstfliegen entgegen)


----------



## seanbuddha (4. September 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Kleine Schüssel, Apfelessig rein, Frischhaltefolie drüber, Löcher reinstechen.
> (Hatte kürzlich Obstreste zu lang im Müll und mir quollen drei Hundertschaften Obstfliegen entgegen)



*Erwähnte Fallen*

Durch den Staubsauger hat sich meine Population nun halbiert. (Und ich hoffe das sie da nicht wieder rauskommen, außer als Leichen!


----------



## Fakebook (4. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Durch den Staubsauger hat sich meine Population nun halbiert.


Der kam bei mir auch zum Einsatz. Meine Erfahrung deckt sich da mit deiner. Halbiert. Rest wurde in beschriebener Art und Weise eliminiert. Da werde ich auch mit einem Schlag ganz unvegan. Obstfliegen sind für mich die fliegende Variante der Pest!

On Topic:
Einen Praktikanten. Netter Kerl.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. September 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> On Topic:
> Einen Praktikanten. Netter Kerl.



Mit Leine und allem?


----------



## Qreaa (4. September 2013)

TÜV hab ich neu 

Nachtrag: Mein Auto hat den neu, nicht ich ums genau zu nehmen. ;D


----------



## EspCap (5. September 2013)

Chino und Gürtel von Massimo Dutti. Wollte eigentlich in einem anderen Laden noch eine Jacke kaufen, aber wenn man keine der 5 Sprachen die ich angeboten habe verstehen will kann ich halt auch nichts machen 

Und die Bordkarte für den Rückflug.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## odinxd (5. September 2013)

Von meinem Kumpel abgekauft:

[attachment=13369:41dwqbWAydL.jpg] [attachment=13370:81krDLAabpL__SL1500_.jpg]

Den Controller hat er so gut wie nie benutzt, ist nur bisschen Staub drauf^^ und Darksiders 2 hatte er schon durch


----------



## myadictivo (5. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


preorder/ bestellt beim müller 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


preorder bei amazon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bestellt bei amazon

fehlt nur noch ne wiiU (warte ich noch auf preissenkung) und eine neue 60" glotze


----------



## Alux (5. September 2013)

Haben im Lotto gewonnen? ^^


----------



## myadictivo (5. September 2013)

gehaltserhöhung und aufgehört zu rauchen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (5. September 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> gehaltserhöhung und aufgehört zu rauchen ^^


Wenn ich aufhören würde wären das grad mal 40 Euro im Monat 


Topic:

Meine Brille ist endlich da! Und sie ist toll! <3


----------



## Alux (5. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wenn ich aufhören würde wären das grad mal 40 Euro im Monat



Da bin ich ja mit 10-20€ pro Monat noch gut dran^^

Neu ist meine Freundin


----------



## Ogil (5. September 2013)

Nachdem meine alte Maus mittlerweile bei jedem zweiten Klick einen Doppelklick absetzte eine neue Maus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. September 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Nachdem meine alte Maus mittlerweile bei jedem zweiten Klick einen Doppelklick absetzte eine neue Maus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nutze ich auch seit ein paar Wochen, geiles Ding


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (5. September 2013)

in meiner neuen Wohnung einen eyecatcher 
http://www.bilder-welten.net/de/produkt_detail.php?id=27951&catid=1510&maxHits=90&offset=0#gal-image-0

und sogar schon von Freunden angebracht worden


----------



## Legendary (5. September 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> gehaltserhöhung und aufgehört zu rauchen ^^



Achso und da hat man einfach 1000 Euro für 3(!!!) Konsolen übrig? TROLOLOLO! Nachdem ich vor 5 Jahren mitm quarzen aufgehört hab, hab ich das ganze Geld für Essen und Kaugummis ausgegeben.

Ok ich darf nix sagen:

- Mietvertrag unterschrieben
- neue Couch
- neue Kommode
- für 140 Euro Kleinteile bei IKEA eingekauft

Samstag dann noch Gaderobe, Badmöbel und Couchtisch - läuft.


----------



## Aun (5. September 2013)

damit biste am ende doch in der selben preisklasse legendary ^^


----------



## myadictivo (6. September 2013)

neue couch hab ich auch kaufen dürfen..dafür bekommst auch ne nextgen konsole und div. spiele ^^
release fällt doch bei beiden in november, da bekomm ich dann auch noch weihnachtsgeld, von dem her hab ich da kein problem. sowie grade 180 überstunden ausbezahlt bekommen... 
irgendwie muss man die wirtschaft ja ankurbeln


----------



## Alux (6. September 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> neue couch hab ich auch kaufen dürfen..dafür bekommst auch ne nextgen konsole und div. spiele ^^
> release fällt doch bei beiden in november, da bekomm ich dann auch noch weihnachtsgeld, von dem her hab ich da kein problem. sowie grade 180 überstunden ausbezahlt bekommen...
> irgendwie muss man die wirtschaft ja ankurbeln



Oha ne Firma die Überstunden auszahlt, dass es sowas noch gibt


----------



## Legendary (6. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> damit biste am ende doch in der selben preisklasse legendary ^^



Ich denke eher höher, ich kauf kein 08/15 Zeug. 

So Einrichtungssachen sind ja auch meist langlebiger als eine Konsole der 1. Auslieferungsgeneration.


----------



## myadictivo (6. September 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Oha ne Firma die Überstunden auszahlt, dass es sowas noch gibt



ja..find ich knorke. alternativ wäre ich natürlich auch einfach 2 monate bei voller lohnfortzahlung zuhause geblieben ^^ aber mehr geld, da sag ich nicht nein


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. September 2013)

Neu: Ein 1,5cm großes Loch auf dem Rücken.


----------



## vollmi (6. September 2013)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Neu: Ein 1,5cm großes Loch auf dem Rücken.



Hatte ich auch mal. Man sollte Pfeilen nicht im Weg stehen


----------



## schneemaus (6. September 2013)

Türkise Haare. Mit viel Pflege und gutem Zureden erst blondiert (vorher rot gefärbt) und dann türkise Directions rein. Mir gefällt's x)


----------



## Aun (6. September 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Türkise Haare. Mit viel Pflege und gutem Zureden erst blondiert (vorher rot gefärbt) und dann türkise Directions rein. Mir gefällt's x)



teh fuck?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (6. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> teh fuck??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was denn?


----------



## Aun (6. September 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Was denn?


machste dann auch einen auf miku hatsune?


----------



## schneemaus (7. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> machste dann auch einen auf miku hatsune?



Lass mich kurz überlegen, ähm... Nein.

Dafür sind meine Haare auch gar nicht lang genug


----------



## win3ermute (7. September 2013)

Meine Fresse! Die Schneemaus ist nu bunt! Mal abgesehen davon, daß ca. 130 % der hier anwesenden schwanztragenden Jugend keine Schnitte bei der Frau hat, finde ich die Diskriminierung von bunten Frauen (möglichst noch mit Tattoos) absolut... erträglich, wenn auch zweifelhaft.

Ich persönlich mag das ja (jaja, ich bin zu alt und die Schneemaus zu lesbisch, deswegen kann ich folgendes sagen): Ich steh auf bunt und abgefuckt! Bilder an PN; Rest geht eh keinen was an! Haupt(!)sache, Dir gefällt der Scheiss!


----------



## Ogil (7. September 2013)

Hmm - neuer Plan: Die Waschkatze im Suff zu tuerkisen Straehnchen ueberreden 

PS: Und zum Thema - ich hab nachher hoffentlich gleich einen neuen Buerostuhl, damit ich das sich aufloesende Mistding welches sich mittlerweile ueber die gesamte Wohnung verteilt endlich entsorgen kann...


----------



## win3ermute (7. September 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Hmm - neuer Plan: Die Waschkatze im Suff zu tuerkisen Straehnchen ueberreden



Türkis? Ok! Wann?

Edith: Suff ist Bedingung!


----------



## schneemaus (7. September 2013)

Bunt war ich vorher schon, eben nur knallrot und nicht türkis.

Und.. Boah. Tattoos hab ich ja auch noch! 

BTT: Ne Karte für den Bout nächste Woche in K-Lautern.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. September 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Türkise Haare. Mit viel Pflege und gutem Zureden erst blondiert (vorher rot gefärbt) und dann türkise Directions rein. Mir gefällt's x)



Ich kann die reaktionen nicht verstehen, ich mag knallbunte Haare 

PS: Sie sehen gut aus ^^


----------



## Slayed (7. September 2013)

Alpinestars S1 Handschuhe fürs Motorrad + dazugehörige Rote Finger dank abfärben


----------



## zoizz (7. September 2013)

Neu:
- Internet + Telefonanschluss
- Felgen für Winterreifen
- Lust auf das neue lied von Fettes Brot "Echo"


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. September 2013)

Hab mir meinen Bnet Account mal wieder zurückgeholt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und noch für Fitness:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (7. September 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Hab mir meinen Bnet Account mal wieder zurückgeholt.



Verstehe ich nicht... mein WoW aka Bnet Account wurde noch nie gehackt, geschweige denn schief angeguckt.  Was zur Hölle treibt ihr damit?!

Neu: neuer Meerschweinchenkäfig (der etwas größer ist als der alte), zwei Beutel Einstreu, zwei Tüten Heu und Körnerfutter.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. September 2013)

Verkaufen *hust*


----------



## kochvl (7. September 2013)

Wie was bist du denn für nen Assi der sein Account verkauft und dann wieder zurückholt.... fu


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. September 2013)

kochvl schrieb:


> Wie was bist du denn für nen Assi der sein Account verkauft und dann wieder zurückholt.... fu



Und das nicht nur 1 Mal 

Ich schau vorher erst, ob die Leute überhaupt spielen. Der letze hat sich 1 mal eingeloggt, meinen Main transferiert und dann nie wieder gespielt für fast 2 Jahre


----------



## EspCap (7. September 2013)

2 neue Kreditkarten die heute mit der Post gekommen sind. Das erklärt dann auch, warum meine andere nicht mehr funktioniert hat 
Die Kompetenz meiner Bank ist einfach immer wieder überwältigend.


----------



## schneemaus (7. September 2013)

Einen Studienplatz ziemlich weit weg, den ich momentan nicht annehmen kann. Nervt ja gar nicht.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. September 2013)

So, jetzt endgültig meine neue Brille mit Bild ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chidoxyn (8. September 2013)

Telltales "The Walking Dead" gestern im Steamsale gekauft  für 6€ irgendwas statt 25€

Da freut man sich


----------



## Aun (8. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> So, jetzt endgültig meine neue Brille mit Bild ^^



sieht doch schick aus!



Chidoxyn schrieb:


> Telltales "The Walking Dead" gestern im Steamsale gekauft  für 6€ irgendwas statt 25€
> 
> Da freut man sich



na dann viel spaß, das spiel kann an die substanz gehen ^^ aber super preis


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. September 2013)

Läuft das Game rund oder hat Telltale das genau so verbock wie Tales of Monkey Island?


----------



## painschkes (8. September 2013)

_Das Game läuft mehr als rund.

Für das beste Spiel was ich bis heute gespielt hab - auch der DLC ist super.

Freu mich sowas von auf Staffel 2._


----------



## Wynn (8. September 2013)

kenn nur das hauptspiel und das läuft sehr rund und ist sehr emotional


----------



## Saji (8. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> So, jetzt endgültig meine neue Brille mit Bild ^^



Mal reiner Offtopic: schicke Brille! Gefällt mir auch, auch wenn's wohl nicht zu mir passen würde. Bei mir wird bald auch ein neues Brillengestell fällig, das aktuelle ist einfach abgegriffen. Aber da stehen vorher noch andere Investitionen an die wichtiger sind. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (8. September 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Mal reiner Offtopic: schicke Brille! Gefällt mir auch, auch wenn's wohl nicht zu mir passen würde. Bei mir wird bald auch ein neues Brillengestell fällig, das aktuelle ist einfach abgegriffen. Aber da stehen vorher noch andere Investitionen an die wichtiger sind. ^^



In gute Brillen will auch Investiert werden^^ Die hat jetzt 200 Euro gekostet, mein altes war einfach nurnoch scheiße.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. September 2013)

Sean sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## Baron King Zwei (8. September 2013)

Wollen wir mal zusammen ein kirschenbier trinken?


----------



## seanbuddha (8. September 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> Wollen wir mal zusammen ein kirschenbier trinken?



Nicht mit dir >.>


----------



## Ahramanyu (8. September 2013)

- PixelJunk Momsters Ultimate http://store.steampowered.com/app/243780/?l=german
- Einen schwarzen Hut
- Eine Beziehung

Alles im selben Monat... kann kein Zufall sein...


----------



## Legendary (8. September 2013)

- Gaderobe
- Kommode
- 2 restliche Lampen für die Räume
- Badmöbel
- Couchtisch
- Regenschirmständer
- Schlüsselkasten
- WC-Sitz
- diverse Kleinteile für 100 Euro


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. September 2013)

Eine Gehirnerschütterung, weil ich vor lauter Entsetzen in meinen Promo Games so oft den Kopf schütteln musste.

Kann ich Riot jetzt verklagen?


----------



## Aun (8. September 2013)

kopf tisch so hart?


----------



## EspCap (8. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Season 1-3.


----------



## Aun (8. September 2013)

bwahahaha +1. die serie ist so geil. gz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> bwahahaha +1. die serie ist so geil. gz



Kann ich nur zustimmen. Anfangs bissel ungewohnt, aber sind echt viele lacher dabei


----------



## EspCap (8. September 2013)

Sagt meine Twitter Timeline auch quasi täglich. Deswegen musste das jetzt einfach mal sein, zumal ich mit Parks und Rec ja leider auch schon durch bin. 
Bin gespannt


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. September 2013)

Ich hab gerade mit Breaking Bad (via Lovefilm) begonnen.


----------



## zoizz (8. September 2013)

Viel Erfolg. Ich habe es trotz aller Lobeshymnen und "Danach wird es richtig gut/besser/härter/spannender" nicht über die vierte Folge geschafft...


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. September 2013)

Bin schon bei Folge 6 der Season 1


----------



## Aun (8. September 2013)

pass auf. wenn du bei s3e9 ankommst ^^ da gabs bei GoT böse überraschungen


----------



## EspCap (8. September 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg. Ich habe es trotz aller Lobeshymnen und "Danach wird es richtig gut/besser/härter/spannender" nicht über die vierte Folge geschafft...



Ernsthaft? Ich brauche normalerweise fast die ganze erste Season bis ich ein eine Serie 'reinkomme', aber bei Breaking Bad war es nach den ersten paar Folgen schon genial. Aber wirklich - es wird immer besser. Für mich die beste Serie seit Lost.


----------



## Manowar (9. September 2013)

Ich weiß zwar leider nicht mehr, was in den Folgen 1-4 passiert, aber wir konnten nicht mehr die Finger davon lassen.
Beste seit Lost würde ich nicht sagen, weil da noch GoT ist


----------



## Davatar (9. September 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg. Ich habe es trotz aller Lobeshymnen und "Danach wird es richtig gut/besser/härter/spannender" nicht über die vierte Folge geschafft...


Ich musste mich auch die ganze erste Staffel durchkämpfen, bis ich damit warm wurde. Dafür fand ich die 2. und 3. Staffel recht gut. Die 4. flacht gegen Ende dann ziemlich ab, obwohl das wirkliche Ende dann auch wieder richtig gut ist (zumindest, wenn man versteht, was die Pflanze auf dem Tisch soll  )


----------



## Alux (9. September 2013)

3 Bücher

Wer nichts weiss, muss alles glauben; Science Busters
Unglaublich einfach. Einfach unglaublich. - Physik für jeden Tag; Werner Gruber
Natur und Zahl - Die Mathematisierbarkeit der Welt; Bernulf Kanitscheider

Und kurz Offtopic, ich hab mir Sean immer weeeesentlich anders vorgestellt


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. September 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Und kurz Offtopic, ich hab mir Sean immer weeeesentlich anders vorgestellt



ich mir nicht


----------



## Alux (9. September 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> ich mir nicht



Des einzige was gestimmt hat bei meiner Vorstellung war die Brille 

Neu: Erstes Kartoffel-Gratin zusammengepfuscht, bin gespannt wies wird


----------



## seanbuddha (9. September 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Und kurz Offtopic, ich hab mir Sean immer weeeesentlich anders vorgestellt



Wer weiss... vielleicht bin ich das ja garnicht


----------



## Legendary (10. September 2013)

Zu viel um alles aufzuzählen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ehm... warum seh ich nur noch den Link? Sieht irgendwer Bilder? Alle anderen sehe ich ^^


----------



## Aun (11. September 2013)

whitelist


----------



## bkeleanor (11. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Swissvoice epure Ch01 orange.
für iPhone


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2013)

Outlast


----------



## Magdalena82 (11. September 2013)

Ich habe mir gerade erst eine schöne Bluse von Esprit gekauft, 
da ich nächste Woche ein Vorstellungsgespräch habe und ich möchte ja 
einen guten Eindruc hinterlassen und den Job natürlich bekommen !

Liebe Grüße


----------



## painschkes (11. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Outlast



_Viel Spaß - ich find's super. :-)_


----------



## bkeleanor (12. September 2013)

Freiheit!
Freiheit von Facebook und Twitter -> Accounts gelöscht 3/5


----------



## EspCap (12. September 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Freiheit von Facebook und Twitter -> Accounts gelöscht 3/5



War mir gar nicht bewusst, dass man da irgendeine Verpflichtung hat oder in seiner Freiheit eingeschränkt wird


----------



## bkeleanor (12. September 2013)

soll leute geben, für die ist das wie eine Sucht. Sowas verbraucht Zeit. Zeit gleich Freitheit und/oder Geld.


----------



## eMJay (12. September 2013)

dann solte man aber auch den PC und Smartphone verkaufen... verbraucht auch Zeit.... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (12. September 2013)

Wobei facebook und twitter überflüssig sind, der PC an sich nicht


----------



## bkeleanor (12. September 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Wobei facebook und twitter überflüssig sind, der PC an sich nicht



Tada...einer hats verstanden...Danke.


----------



## EspCap (12. September 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> soll leute geben, für die ist das wie eine Sucht. Sowas verbraucht Zeit. Zeit gleich Freitheit und/oder Geld.



War mir nicht bewusst dass Leute süchtig nach Facebook sind, wie das auch immer funktioniert. 
Für mich ist das einfach nur ein praktisches Kommunikationsmedium.

On topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (12. September 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Freiheit!
> Freiheit von Facebook und Twitter -> Accounts gelöscht 3/5



Tut mir leid für dich.

Neu:

9-fach Steckdosenleiste mit Überspannungsschutz
6-fach Steckdosenleiste mit Überspannungsschutz
3-fach Steckdosenleiste mit 5m Kabel

evtl. ne gute Waschmaschine für günstiges Geld.


----------



## schneemaus (12. September 2013)

Extrem coole Kuh-Pantoffeln und nen tollen Schal
Nagellackkrams
diverse Kleinigkeiten

Die größeren Geschenke zum Geburtstag hab ich ja schon bekommen (Regal, Beistelltisch und so), n paar kleinere Sachen folgen noch, wurde mir angekündigt


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. September 2013)

Kuh-Pantoffeln geil 



Ich hab nix neues. Nichmal zum Geburtstag 

Edit: Doch ne Kuh Tasse von meiner Schwester, fällt mir grad ein.


----------



## orkman (12. September 2013)

wow prepaid card
diablo3 tasse
duff bier , haiti bier und bier aus saigon ...
dann noch 6 verschiedene tee getraenke aus japan
virtuelles blizzcon 2013 ticket


----------



## bkeleanor (13. September 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Tut mir leid für dich.



Muss es nicht...ich habe die accounts gelöscht, weil ich kaum Verwendung dafür hatte.

btt.
Internetradio. Revo Axis
Voll begeistert davon habe mir gestern abend non stop "the mix 100.7" oregons best variety from the 80s to now, angehört.
geht zwar auch normal mit internet...aber damit muss wenigsten kein pc im wohnzimmer stehen :-)


----------



## ZAM (13. September 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> virtuelles blizzcon 2013 ticket



Dito


----------



## Grushdak (13. September 2013)

ein neues Wohnzimmer (naja noch nicht ganz )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. September 2013)

Die Einkäufe der letzten 14 Tage:

[attachment=13381:image.jpg]

+ 15 Monate PS+
+ 12 Monate MTV unlimited inkl. neuer Conax Card


----------



## Aun (14. September 2013)

wer kauft sich bitte mtv? ich mein MUSIC television. das war vor 2000, heute isses doch nur noch "jersey shore" und "16 and pregnant" bullshit


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wer kauft sich bitte mtv? ich mein MUSIC television. das war vor 2000, heute isses doch nur noch "jersey shore" und "16 and pregnant" bullshit


Genau das ist es halt nicht, denn die Sender im MTV Unlimited Paket zeigen wie früher Musik und zwar sortiert nach Sparte.


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (14. September 2013)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Genau das ist es halt nicht, denn die Sender im MTV Unlimited Paket zeigen wie früher Musik und zwar sortiert nach Sparte.



Oft frag ich mich bei deiner Filmsammlung...wo bleibt neben Job, Familie, Konsolen und DEN Filmen noch bitte Zeit für Musik im Fernsehen schauen?!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. September 2013)

Aufm Klo natürlich.


----------



## Legendary (14. September 2013)

Das erklärt natürlich so einiges.


----------



## Aun (14. September 2013)

kein wu nder das er stundenlange sitzungen in abteilung 00 hat und huier so selten postet ^^ er is kacken


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. September 2013)

Dachszupf. Sooo schön weich und schäumt wie sau 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2013)

Eben bestellt, weil - keine Lust auf die PC-Version zu warten *g* Außerdem grad für 10&#8364; weniger verfügbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2013)

haste den beide konsolen ?

jedenfalls viel spass 

bei mir gabs 3 bilder rahmen


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> haste den beide konsolen ?




Ne, aber ich verlinke beides, falls noch jemand spontan die gleiche, dämliche Kauf-Lust verspürt *g*


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. September 2013)

...muss... mich ...zurück... halten ... aarrgghhh


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2013)

Ich finds grad auch sehr schwer. Eigentlich lohnt es sich ja nicht, wenn im November die PS4 rauskommt... Von ersten Eindrücken sah die Grafik ja eher meh aus (PS3/360 halt).


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (16. September 2013)

für unsere nächste 80er-Party:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (16. September 2013)

ich will ja ugg boots, irgendwie schwul aber auch geil


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2013)

Letzte Version beim MMarkt. YOLOSWAG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (18. September 2013)

bnarg tfeht five votua 


ernergerd :O

was hab ich neu.... PUDDING + Schokolade


----------



## bkeleanor (19. September 2013)

Für die Konsole EZq.
wahnsinn sowas seltens gibts beim MM?


----------



## Alux (19. September 2013)

Ich hab mir die Last of Us Joel Edition gegönnt, noch ein wenig zocken bevors zum Heer geht


----------



## Deanne (19. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (19. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (20. September 2013)

Du hörst egofm? Ich auch


----------



## EspCap (20. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (20. September 2013)

Die Nsa hat dann deine Fingerabdrücke Espcap und kann durch die iphone kamera auch deine umgebung beobachten


----------



## EspCap (20. September 2013)

Allen Sarkasmus beiseite: 
Ich hab einen Reisepass, sämtliche Geheimdienste der Welt haben meine Fingerabdrücke schon seit Ewigkeiten.

Auch noch was neues: Wein für den Wahlabend. Werden wir vermutlich brauchen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tattoo Termin :>


----------



## Egooz (21. September 2013)

Bei welchem Red Corner Shop denn? Hoffentlich nicht in Uelzen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2013)

Hamburg/Harburg. Fast mein kompletter Freundeskreis war da, hab nur gutes gehört.


----------



## Egooz (21. September 2013)

Für Traditional Tattoos kann man da hin. Damit rennt aktuell aber jeder 20 jährige rum...*würg*

Was wirds denn?

btt:
2 Wohnungsbesichtigungen in den nächsten 2 Stunden, yeah!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2013)

Ich bin dann auch einer von denen, die damit rumrennen (zwar 22 Jahre aber meh..).  Ist mir relativ egal, das Tattoo ist ja für mich.

Wird ein Schriftzug am Oberarm - Innenseite. "I set my sail..."


----------



## Deanne (21. September 2013)

Boah, das neue iphone, ich darf nicht daran denken. ios7 sieht sowas von GRAUENVOLL aus.


----------



## Alux (21. September 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Boah, das neue iphone, ich darf nicht daran denken. ios7 sieht sowas von GRAUENVOLL aus.



Is das jetzt das Stichwort wo ich als Android-User alle IPhone-User auslachen darf


----------



## Deanne (21. September 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Is das jetzt das Stichwort wo ich als Android-User alle IPhone-User auslachen darf



Nein. Ein Android-Handy kommt mir trotzdem nicht ins Haus, denn da ist der unschöne Look ja schon Standart.


----------



## EspCap (21. September 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Boah, das neue iphone, ich darf nicht daran denken. ios7 sieht sowas von GRAUENVOLL aus.



Naja, es geht. War klar, das mit dem Wechsel von Forstall zu Ive einiges anders wird. Die bunte UI ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber zumindest auf dem iPhone hab ich mich damit schon ziemlich lange angefreundet. Es ist an vielen Stellen praktischer als iOS 6 und teilweise auch hübscher (weniger altmodisch, keine längsgestreiften Hintergründe überall). 

Auf dem iPad gefällt es mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht sonderlich. Zu hell, zu grell, zu langsam auf einem iPad 3. Passt besser auf den kleinen Bildschirm irgendwie.


----------



## Alux (21. September 2013)

Ich kenn nix anderes, hab ja nix gegen Aplle nur gegens IPhone, ich kenn ne Menge Besitzer und bei mindestens der Hälfte ist nach einem Mal runterfallen der Bildschirm Schrott gewesen, mein Galaxy4 hat nen Abflug auf Beton gemacht...ausm dritten Stock ohne Kratzer, da ist für mich nicht Apple bezüglich Handy klarer Favorit 

Neu hab ich meine Essenszeiten, muss mich ja an den Bund umgewöhnen.


----------



## EspCap (21. September 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich kenn nix anderes, hab ja nix gegen Aplle nur gegens IPhone, ich kenn ne Menge Besitzer und bei mindestens der Hälfte ist nach einem Mal runterfallen der Bildschirm Schrott gewesen, mein Galaxy4 hat nen Abflug auf Beton gemacht...ausm dritten Stock ohne Kratzer, da ist für mich nicht Apple bezüglich Handy klarer Favorit





Ist mir nach wie vor ein Rätsel wie die Leute das machen. 

Ich bin jetzt seit dem iPhone 4 dabei, hatte insgesamt 5 iPhones und noch bei _keinem_ einen Glasschaden durch runterwerfen (einmal ist mir allerdings die Rückseite gesprungen, weil es bei -20° die ganze Nacht vor dem Zelt lag). Zugegeben, ich hatte immer eine Folie drauf (beim Zelt-Vorfall leider nicht). Aber wenn man Angst vor sowas hat, sollte man die 30 Euro für eine ordentliche Folie vielleicht investieren.


----------



## H2OTest (21. September 2013)

Ein Anzug




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (21. September 2013)

Windows 8.1


----------



## Deanne (21. September 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich kenn nix anderes, hab ja nix gegen Aplle nur gegens IPhone, ich kenn ne Menge Besitzer und bei mindestens der Hälfte ist nach einem Mal runterfallen der Bildschirm Schrott gewesen, mein Galaxy4 hat nen Abflug auf Beton gemacht...ausm dritten Stock ohne Kratzer, da ist für mich nicht Apple bezüglich Handy klarer Favorit



Da muss ich ausdrücklich widersprechen. 

Mein altes iphone 4 ist ins Klo und in die volle Badewanne gefallen, aus dem Fenster gestürzt und diverse Treppen runtergefallen. Ergebnis: kleine Macken, aber der Bildschirm ist immer noch top.


----------



## win3ermute (21. September 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> hatte insgesamt 5 iPhones



Mal abgesehen von der Resourcen- und Geldverschwendung: Wofür macht man sowas?

Nun mal abgesehen von Dir und eventuell nachvollziehbaren Gründen nehme ich auch in meinem Umkreis seit ca. 10 Jahren einen bedenklichen "Trend" wahr: Nix wird mehr repariert, sondern meist ohne nachvollziehbare Begründung sogar vollfunktionsfähige Geräte gegen was neues ausgetauscht. Ich ernte selbst Unverständnis, daß ich meine betagte Waschmaschine reparieren lassen möchte und nicht direkt wegschmeisse...


----------



## EspCap (21. September 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Nun mal abgesehen von Dir und eventuell nachvollziehbaren Gründen nehme ich auch in meinem Umkreis seit ca. 10 Jahren einen bedenklichen "Trend" wahr: Nix wird mehr repariert, sondern meist ohne nachvollziehbare Begründung sogar vollfunktionsfähige Geräte gegen was neues ausgetauscht. Ich ernte selbst Unverständnis, daß ich meine betagte Waschmaschine reparieren lassen möchte und nicht direkt wegschmeisse...



Weil zwei davon von Apple umgetauscht wurden, weil der Standby-Button kaputt war. 
Ich nehme mal an dass die das "kaputte" Ding auch auseinander bauen und Teile für Refurb-Gerät verwenden.


----------



## vollmi (21. September 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von der Resourcen- und Geldverschwendung: Wofür macht man sowas?



Geldverschwendung. Vielleicht.

Aber Recourcenverschwendung? Alle meine alten Iphones sind immer noch in Verwendung ich hab sie einfach weitergegeben. Und die haben sie wiederum weitergegeben wenn sie ein neueres gebrauchtes Modell ergattern konnten.

Ich habe übrigens meine Iphones auch immer ohne Hülle oder Schutzfolie sogar auf der Baustelle dabei. Keine Ahnung wie andere das machen. Aber meines hat nicht einen Kratzer in der Front oder auf der Seite. Auf der Rückseite hat es einen sichtbaren Kratzer. Und ich achte nun nicht sonderlich auf dessen Wohlergehen.

Okay. Meine Schlüssel sind immer in der anderen Hosentasche.

mfG René


----------



## Alux (21. September 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> [/size]
> 
> 
> Ist mir nach wie vor ein Rätsel wie die Leute das machen.



Also das coolste fand ich war als es einem im Flugzeug aus der Hosentasche gefallen ist, auf Teppich gelandet ist und zerbrochen war.


----------



## EspCap (21. September 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Also das coolste fand ich war als es einem im Flugzeug aus der Hosentasche gefallen ist, auf Teppich gelandet ist und zerbrochen war.




Ist mir relativ unerklärlich.
Mein aktuelles 5er hat schon ettliche Male Fließen, Beton, Asphalt und Pflastersteine gesehen. Bisher ist nur der Alurahmen an einer Ecke gut abgerieben, sonst nichts.


----------



## MasterXoX (21. September 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ist mir relativ unerklärlich.
> Mein aktuelles 5er hat schon ettliche Male Fließen, Beton, Asphalt und Pflastersteine gesehen. Bisher ist nur der Alurahmen an einer Ecke gut abgerieben, sonst nichts.



In den 2 Jahren wo ich mein iPhone bis jetzt habe, ist es mir 2x auf den Teppich gefallen. Ohne, das etwas passiert ist. Sonst noch nie, nirgends, nada. Und ich bin damit auch täglich unterwegs.
Ich frage mich echt, wie man das hinbekommt


----------



## Aun (21. September 2013)

frag mal die ganzen yoloswagger


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. September 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ist mir relativ unerklärlich.
> Mein aktuelles 5er hat schon ettliche Male Fließen, Beton, Asphalt und Pflastersteine gesehen. Bisher ist nur der Alurahmen an einer Ecke gut abgerieben, sonst nichts.



Oah ne, ich hab auch das 5er, das Teil ist so...instabil.
Mein 4er hat ein halben Weltkrieg überlebt und ist tiptop, das 5er fiel mir einmal runter => Spiderapp Premium. Handyversicherung ftw. :>

Und zu iOs 7, war gestern im Zoo, wollte ein Giraffe fotografieren, dann wurd die Kamera lila und der Touchscreen reagierte nicht mehr. 
Durch ein Hardreset funktionierte dann auch alles wieder,aber das hab ich erst daheim rausgefunden. Da hat es sich Apple mit mir aber verschissen...

GIRAFFEN SIND MEINEE LIEBLINGSTIERE.


----------



## Alux (22. September 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Oah ne, ich hab auch das 5er, das Teil ist so...instabil.
> Mein 4er hat ein halben Weltkrieg überlebt und ist tiptop, das 5er fiel mir einmal runter => Spiderapp Premium. Handyversicherung ftw. :>
> 
> Und zu iOs 7, war gestern im Zoo, wollte ein Giraffe fotografieren, dann wurd die Kamera lila und der Touchscreen reagierte nicht mehr.
> ...



Kinders ich fühl mich grad so bestätigt


----------



## EspCap (22. September 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Und zu iOs 7, war gestern im Zoo, wollte ein Giraffe fotografieren, dann wurd die Kamera lila und der Touchscreen reagierte nicht mehr.
> Durch ein Hardreset funktionierte dann auch alles wieder,aber das hab ich erst daheim rausgefunden. Da hat es sich Apple mit mir aber verschissen...




Seltsam. Ich hab iOS 7 seit Beta 1 und es war bisher das stabilste iOS das ich gesehen habe. iOS 6 war am Anfang echt schlimm, aber 7 ist bei mir bisher quasi komplett bugfrei.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. September 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> [/size]
> 
> Seltsam. Ich hab iOS 7 seit Beta 1 und es war bisher das stabilste iOS das ich gesehen habe. iOS 6 war am Anfang echt schlimm, aber 7 ist bei mir bisher quasi komplett bugfrei.



Auf dem iPhone stürzt es bei mir ab und an mal ab, auf dem iPad hingegen läufts bei mir stabil.


----------



## zoizz (22. September 2013)

Neu: Eine Tannenhecke. Wird nächsten Samstag gesetzt, und Rasen wird auch gesät.


----------



## orkman (24. September 2013)

fritzbox wlan repeater
jogging hose
ubuntu neben w7 auf dem laptop installiert
neue unibuecher :yeah, so ne freude :iro: :


----------



## Wynn (24. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Preordert


----------



## Wynn (27. September 2013)

warhammer bruderkrieg gefallene engel roman bei saturn bei deren flip 4 new aktion für 18 euro gutscheinkarte eingetauscht und dafür stirb langsam 5 extendet steelbook gekauft was es bei saturn 12 euro billiger als bei amazon gibt und gerade wo bei emp versandkostenfrei ist von anne stokes 2014 wandkalender geholt und ein Black Tinkerbell - Royo, Luis - Poster 60x90 wandpost geholt für zusammen 12 euro


----------



## Saji (27. September 2013)

2014 Wandkalender? Was machst du damit, die Wohnung neu tapezieren?!


----------



## Wynn (27. September 2013)

wenn der kalender abgelaufen ist und 30x30 bilderrahmen im angebot sind ja


----------



## win3ermute (28. September 2013)

Jede Menge Super-8-Kram und auch sowas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das zerknüllte Ding auf dem abseits gestellten Zweiersofa ist die bisherige Leinwand - ein Bettlaken! Langsam nimmt das hier manische Züge an: Jede Menge Super-8-Rollen; Langzeitleuchtmittel; Rotfilter (nein, (noch) nicht der von Wittner). Ich liebäugel bereits mit einem Mammut-Projektor aus den '60ern... und ich liebe diese verdammten, meist rotstichigen, ansonsten beschädigten Rollen... 

Bevor jemand fragt: Das ist alles das Gegenteil von Perfektion: Filme gnadenlos heruntergekürzt (die Angabe "m" auf den Rollen steht selbstverständlich nicht für "Minute", sondern für "Meter", wobei 120m gerade mal 20 Minuten ausmachen - im Höchstfalle); in "Vollbild" kopiert; O-Ton ist eh kaum vorhanden, sondern meist nur deutsche Mono-Spur. Rotstich (sprich: Kaum Farben; dafür alles in kräftigem Rotton getaucht) ist Normalfall: Eastman Color und ähnliche Entwicklungssysteme "lösen" sich auf, während ältere Agfa-Color wahrscheinlich auch die nächsten Jahrtausende überdauern... 

Mich reizt da halt, echtes Filmmaterial abseits von HD, DTS etc. zu erleben - und auf ca. 2m Abstand ergibt sich ein '80er-Kinogefühl, das man eben nur mit Hilfe von Super-8 erleben kann! Ich liebe es - und kaufe Rolle um Rolle, um es richtig KNATTERN zu lassen (das Knattern des Projektors ist Teil der Erfahrung).

Ich wußte, es war eine blöde Idee... ich hab's trotzdem gemacht...

Edith: Der S8-Kram - ist selbstverständlich auch Schrott dabei (ergibt sich halt so beim Aufkauf - und manche der Cover - siehe "Straße der Verdammnis" - werde ich mir als seltene Schmuckstücke an die Wand hängen):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein recht großes Paket mit seltenem Zeuch ist auch noch unterwegs...


----------



## Wynn (28. September 2013)

was ist langzeitleuchtmittel ?


----------



## win3ermute (28. September 2013)

"Langzeitleuchtmittel" ist halt eine Super-8-Glühlampe, die im Mittel ca. 1.500 Stunden hält (mit Vorglimmzeit. Was eine Birne tötet, ist eben das dauernde An- und Abschalten. Hier gibt es einen Haufen von Projektoren (Eumig, Bolex und selbstverständlich Bauer), die eben vorher "herumglühen). 

Die ganz normale Wald-und-Wiesen-Glühbirne der damaligen Projektoren hatte eine Lebenserwartung von ca. 50 Stunden - deren Derivate existieren bis heute. Gegen relativ viel Geld bekommt man sowohl die "Langzeitbirne" (ca. 23,- Ronzen) als auch die "Normalbirne" (ca. 6 Ronzen). Kennwerte sind hier "12V75W" bzw. "12V100W" bzw. "15V150W".

Warum es keine LED-Lampen mit wesentlich höherer Lichtausbeute bei gleichzeitig niedrigerem Verbrauch gibt? Keine Ahnung; interessiert wohl die Hersteller nicht - gibt eben zuwenig "Freaks"...

Übrigens ist es ganz interessant, einem betagtem S8-Projektor bei der "Arbeit" zuzusehen, weil "24p" hier Standard ist - und nicht ruckelt! Das machen die Dinger durch eine "Schwarzblende", die dauernd durch das Bild huscht, ohne daß das menschliche Auge das wahrnimmt. Beste Bewegungsunschärfe überhaupt - ohne Doppelkonturen, Zwischenbildberechnungen etc. - ist immer wieder erstaunlich, hier Kameraschwenks quasi "natürlich" wahrzumehmen. Sorgt für den "Kinoeffekt", der ansonsten bei Digital-Aufnahmen komplett verloren geht (und nochmal: ich bin kein "Retro": Ich mag HD; digitale Auflösung etc. - ich mag allerdings auch das ganz analoge Zeuch und bin mir völlig dessen Nachteile bewußt. Ich ziehe nix irgendwas vor).

Was ich faszinierend finde: Außen laufen die Rollen; innen hält ein "Greifer" 24 mal in der Sekunde das Bild still (bei Super8 eher suboptimal - hier ändert sich der Bildstillstand andauernd, was sich in einem "unruhigem" Auf- und Ab bemerkbar macht). Gleichzeitig "rollt" die Schwarzblende bei jedem Bild durch und gaukelt dem menschlichem Auge erst vor, daß es keine "Ruckelei" wahrnimmt. 

Das können die "Digital-TVs" bis heute nicht. Entweder ist da aufwendige "Bildzwischenberechnung" angesagt (äußert sich meist im völlig indiskutablen "Soap-Effekt") oder halt Ruckeln. Eine Selbstverständlichkeit der Projektoren von ca. 40 Jahren wird zu einer High-Tech-Demonstration, die gerade mal Plasmas tatsächlich auch nur annähernd beherrschen...

Wie gesagt: Ich bin kein Retro! Ich genieße nur das "alte", was das "neue" einfach nicht gebacken bekommt...


----------



## H2OTest (28. September 2013)

du musst und alle mal zu nem kinoabend einladen


----------



## Alux (28. September 2013)

Ich bring Bier mit!


----------



## wowfighter (30. September 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie lange hat es bei dir gedauert bis die Zahlung bestätigt wurde?
Hab es mir in Gold geholt


----------



## vollmi (30. September 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Jede Menge Super-8-Kram und auch sowas:



DAAANKE den Namen des Filmes Strasse der Verdammnis suche ich schon seit 20 jahren oder länger. Den hab ich mal im TV gesehen und konnte mich nur noch an die interessanten Räder der Fahrzeuge erinnern.
Dabei wollte ich ihn so gerne mal komplett sehen.
JEtzt weiss ich endlich wie der heisst.

mfG René


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. September 2013)

*Die meisten Einkäufe der letzten 3 Wochen:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal im Detail:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (30. September 2013)

Du bist schon ein sehr konsumierender Mensch, wa


----------



## EspCap (30. September 2013)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Wie lange hat es bei dir gedauert bis die Zahlung bestätigt wurde?
> Hab es mir in Gold geholt



Öhm... wäre mir nicht bewusst dass das überhaupt gedauert hat. 
Ich zahle aber auch mit Visa, wäre mir neu dass man da irgendeine Wartezeit hat. 

Gold ist mir ein wenig zu protzig, ich bin kein Ölscheich


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. September 2013)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Du bist schon ein sehr konsumierender Mensch, wa


Klar - man lebt nur einmal, jedenfalls nach meinem Verständnis.


----------



## MasterXoX (30. September 2013)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Klar - man lebt nur einmal, jedenfalls nach meinem Verständnis.



Is ja auch ok so.  Ich gönn mir eh viel zu wenig^^ Bin immer so knauserig.


----------



## Jordin (1. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nen neues Kostüm und Vehikel in RIFT


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (1. Oktober 2013)

viel spass mit

ich habe einen ersatz receiver neu


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Musik)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Oktober 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das und ...



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nach nem Jahr hin und her überlegen einfach gemacht, und ich liebe es


----------



## Saji (1. Oktober 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhm...

I get my soul?
I get my suit?
I get my dust?
I set my sail?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Oktober 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> I set my sail?






 Aufm Handy sahs besser aus aber egal.


----------



## Saji (1. Oktober 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Aufm Handy sahs besser aus aber egal.



Ah! War durch's Gekruschel der Folie nicht zu erkennen für mich. Cool cool. 

Apropos Handy. Ich hab da was neues.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Huawei Ascend Y300


----------



## Konov (1. Oktober 2013)

Erste Kohle vom neuen Job und damit...

goggle für den Fullface




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und die sündhaft-teuren Five Ten Freerider VXi, die hoffentlich ihr Geld wert sind




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (1. Oktober 2013)

im internet kostet der schuh n hunni?! was kann der so?

http://www.amazon.de/The-20-Experience-Deluxe-Edition/dp/B00DZS9Y7Y/ref=pd_sim_m_3
http://www.amazon.de/Nothing-Was-Same-Deluxe-Edt/dp/B00F3MM9BI/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1380653795&sr=1-1&keywords=nothing+was+the+same


----------



## Aun (1. Oktober 2013)

clone trooper, stormtrooper, greedo, darth vader UND boba fett aus der black series    ein republikanisches dropship
ne durchsicht beim bike, und ne neue tasche fürs handy ^^


----------



## Konov (1. Oktober 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> im internet kostet der schuh n hunni?! was kann der so?
> 
> http://www.amazon.de.../ref=pd_sim_m_3
> http://www.amazon.de...ng+was+the+same



120 um genau zu sein ^^

Naja bei five ten bezahlste einerseits den Namen, der wiederum aber auch gerechtfertigt ist, weil 5.10 Schuhe besondere Sohlen haben z.b. Stealth oder MI6 und damit rutscht man beim Springen oder sonstigen Späßen nicht vom Pedal.

Meine aktuellen Bike-Sneaker haben 20 Euro gekostet und die Sohle ist mittlerweile von den pedal Pins zerrissen...
Bin gespannt ob der Grip wirklich so geil ist wie alle sagen.

Solche Schuhe sind generell aber nur was für AM, Enduro oder Downhill oder Freeride Fahrer.
Die MTB Spezis die sich in Wurstpellen-Anzug und mit Klickpedalen den berg hochwälzen können mit den Tretern nix anfangen.

Solche Klick-Schuhe kosten aber teilweise dasselbe oder sogar deutlich mehr


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. Oktober 2013)

Über PSN Dragon´s Dogma Dark Arisen for free,
Neues Mainbord und ram.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. Oktober 2013)

So langsam schließen sich die Lücken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ neuem Laminat (im Bild) im frisch renovierten Arbeitszimmer


----------



## win3ermute (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich will nicht zu früh "juchuh" schreien, aber ein solcher Projektor-Bolide aus den späten '60ern bzw. frühen '70ern ist erst einmal meins (Neupreis damals 1.650,- DM. Zu einer Zeit, als 200,- DM Kaltmiete für 60 qm als kaum bezahlbar betrachtet wurde. Der Nachfolger ist baugleich mit meinem Eumig, der "nur" noch 420,- DM kostete, dafür aber vom Aufwand (viel Plastik im Nachfolger) nicht mal annähernd mit diesem Materialoverkill mithalten kann) . Ich erwarte nichts anderes als kompletten Riemen-Ausfall (Hauptantriebsriemen ist allerdings noch zu bekommen; für das Zählwerk - das ich eh nie brauchen werde - gibt es keine Ersatzzahnriemen mehr) und eine überholungsbedürftige Ton-Sektion. 

Fotos sehen gut aus von diesem design-mäßigem "Extrem-Gerät" in Mausgrau. Hier allerdings nur ein "Beispielfoto"; alles andere kommt, wenn er bei mir eingetrudelt ist. Hoffentlich kann der Verkäufer die 10 Kg Lebendgewicht auch gut verpacken. Preis war absolut ok - was mich fast schon wieder stutzig macht...

Ein Projektorständer ist auch bereits unterwegs. Kann es kaum erwarten, den ganzen Scheiss in Betrieb zu nehmen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2013)

Einer der besten Serien überhaupt geht endlich weiter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. Oktober 2013)

fand alles nach der ersten staffel total blöd


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich find's immer noch gut. Nur die lange Zeit zwischen Season 2 und 3 war blöd, ich hab schon die Hälfte davon vergessen vermutlich


----------



## ZAM (3. Oktober 2013)

Asus Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition


----------



## odinxd (4. Oktober 2013)

Freu 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Oktober 2013)

Lalala 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (4. Oktober 2013)

"das medizinische buch" auf holländisch 
ff13-2 fuer 8 euro gebraucht gekauft


----------



## Saji (4. Oktober 2013)

Humble Weekly Sale: Nordic Games Bundle. 

http://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## Ogil (6. Oktober 2013)

Seit Donnerstag GTA5 und muss sagen es rockt. Bin zwar noch nicht durch - aber gefaellt mir jetzt schon besser als der Vorgaenger.

Ausserdem gestern mit meiner Freundin shoppen gewesen und zwei Beutel voll Klamotten heim getragen (Grossteil fuer mich). Erstaunlich wie viel man fuers Geld bekommt, wenn einen Marken nicht interessieren: 8 T-Shirts, 2 Pullis, 2 Jogging-Hosen, 2 Packs Unterhosen und noch einige Sachen fuer meine Freundin...


----------



## Deanne (7. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- ipad mini
- Handcreme, Gesichtsmaske und Reiniger von LUSH


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (8. Oktober 2013)

4 LED-SMD Spots (warmweiß) für meinen Deckenstrahler. Damit ist mein Zimmer komplett mit LED-Leuchtmitteln ausgestattet.  Schauen auch noch wesentlich besser aus als die alten Energiesparlampen die vorher drin waren.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Oktober 2013)

Nachschub:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (9. Oktober 2013)

watchmen als extended cut? also die über 3 std version?


----------



## Wynn (9. Oktober 2013)

hat den uk aufkleber könnte vieleicht sogar die fast 4 stunden fassung mit den zeichentrickfilm sein


----------



## orkman (9. Oktober 2013)

magic 2014 gabs fuer 5 euro auf steam 
und dann noch ne app mit der ich jetzt meinen pc via tablet komplett kontrollieren kann ...  ... im bett liegen bleiben und nicht immer aufstehen muessen wenn ein stream haengt undso


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Oktober 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> watchmen als extended cut? also die über 3 std version?


Ist die Kinofassung. Den DC habe ich im US Steel und Fehlen tut mir noch der Ultimate Cut.


----------



## Deanne (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab es mir gestern auch geholt, aber noch nicht ausgepackt. Habe einige Reviews gelesen und bin nicht sicher, ob ich es nicht wieder umtauschen soll. :-(


----------



## Wynn (10. Oktober 2013)

soll es so schlecht sein ?

habe keine ps3 aber solche spiele sind doch meist gut


----------



## Deanne (10. Oktober 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> soll es so schlecht sein ?
> 
> habe keine ps3 aber solche spiele sind doch meist gut



Die Reviews sagen, dass die Inszenierung und die Story sehr gut sind, das Gameplay soll jedoch bescheiden sein. Man hat wenig Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten und wenn man welche hat, sind sie nicht von Bedeutung.

Natürlich ist das Geschmackssache, aber für 70 Euro will ich ein großartiges Spiel haben.


----------



## myadictivo (10. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Samsung 55" TV




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und am wochenende frei zum absuchten


----------



## Baron King Zwei (10. Oktober 2013)

haha sehr geil! hätte ich ja auch mega bock drauf


----------



## Philzer (10. Oktober 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Die Reviews sagen, dass die Inszenierung und die Story sehr gut sind, das Gameplay soll jedoch bescheiden sein. Man hat wenig Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten und wenn man welche hat, sind sie nicht von Bedeutung.
> 
> Natürlich ist das Geschmackssache, aber für 70 Euro will ich ein großartiges Spiel haben.



Wenn du 'Fahrenheit' oder 'Heavy Rain' gespielt hast, kannst du bei 'Beyond' ungefähr das Gleiche in Sachen Gameplay erwarten. Ich würde sagen, dass es eher noch ein wenig eingeschränkter ist. Falls du die beiden nicht kennst, musst du dich auf einen interaktiven Film einstellen. Viel läuft auf Schienen und man lässt dich nur begrenzt eingreifen. Am meisten hat mich enttäuscht, dass man nicht frei zwischen Aiden und Jodie wechseln kann. Meines Erachtens sind 70&#8364; dafür übertrieben. Wenn man sich ein gutes Let's Play auf Youtube anschaut (Jesse Cox), dann verpasst man eigentlich nichts.

und damit zur Topic:

'Pitch Black' und 'Chronicles of Riddick' auf Bluray
'Beyond - Two Souls' für die PS3 (wird wahrscheinlich wieder verkauft)


----------



## Wynn (10. Oktober 2013)

also fahrenheit habe ich geliebt als es auf dem pc kam damals ^^

ich schau meist konsolenspiele bei sarazar da sind die wenigstens deutsch und er spricht in den zwischensequenzen meist nicht rein

ich habe hearthstone beta neu vom blauen pferd


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (10. Oktober 2013)

Philzer schrieb:


> 'Pitch Black' und 'Chronicles of Riddick' auf Bluray




This. Obwohl ichs schon auf DVD hab. Aber ich bin so ein Fan von der Franchise und freu mich schon auf den nächsten Film.

Ausserdem CoD vorbestellt. Ich liebe diese Actionspiel/filme.

Hoffentlich gibts wieder n spassigen Coop Modus.

mfG René


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Oktober 2013)

*Ein paar Kleinigkeiten:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (13. Oktober 2013)

horror pornfilm oder was ist das joker ?


----------



## win3ermute (13. Oktober 2013)

Das ist eine Serie, die bereits in die dritte Staffel geht. Nix für Dich, da auch Schwulitäten vorkommen - eben alles das, was Amis so richtig Angst macht; daher der Titel. Hat seine Schwächen, sollte "am Stück" geschaut werden (wobei jede Staffel in sich abgeschlossen ist und die nächste mit neuer Handlung und Spukort daherkommt) und ist insgesamt gar nicht übel.


----------



## H2OTest (13. Oktober 2013)

Vröm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Paar neue Kleider Stücke ;D


----------



## Aun (13. Oktober 2013)

oha. einsatzstiefel? wo willst du denn in den krieg ziehen?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Oktober 2013)

Die Brauch ich für die Arbeit da die Sicherheits Schuhe von meiner Firma Scheiße sind, und ich außerdem gerne Fest Schuhe an habe.... hab ich gleich paar Gewählt die ich auch in der Freizeit anziehen würde


----------



## Aun (13. Oktober 2013)

hehe nice nice 

naja meine atlas reichen mir ^^


----------



## Konov (13. Oktober 2013)

Werden nur scheiße dreckig die hellen Dinger.... aber mit goretex kannste nix falsch machen


----------



## Aun (13. Oktober 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Werden nur scheiße dreckig die hellen Dinger.... aber mit goretex kannste nix falsch machen



mit dem dreck stimmt. goretex hat auch bei den laschen den nachteil, dass bei regen oder whatever, der schuh nass wird. ansonsten sehr nice. ich trag je eher dunkle farben ^^


----------



## Konov (13. Oktober 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> mit dem dreck stimmt. goretex hat auch bei den laschen den nachteil, dass bei regen oder whatever, der schuh nass wird. ansonsten sehr nice. ich trag je eher dunkle farben ^^



ja, also wenn Sam Fischer demnächst im Irak einmarschieren will, sind die Dinger in der Wüste warscheinlich der Hit, aber im Mitteldeutschen Waldgebiet wird das Ding nach ner halben Stunde aussehen wie ein Flecktarn Schuh ^^

Ich selbst hab Jack Wolfskin in ner schwarz-grau-braun mischung, da siehste den Matsch nicht so


----------



## Baron King Zwei (13. Oktober 2013)

air max 1 5/5


----------



## Aun (13. Oktober 2013)

viel spaß, beim schweißfuß


----------



## Baron King Zwei (13. Oktober 2013)

wieso?(


----------



## Aun (13. Oktober 2013)

weil textil als futter. jeder mensch reagiert darauf anders. aber eigtl ist textil und mesh sehr schweißfördernd. daher hab ich leider gottes nur volllederschuhe   aber sehen ganz io aus die nike


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Oktober 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> ja, also wenn Sam Fischer demnächst im Irak einmarschieren will, sind die Dinger in der Wüste warscheinlich der Hit, aber im Mitteldeutschen Waldgebiet wird das Ding nach ner halben Stunde aussehen wie ein Flecktarn Schuh ^^
> 
> Ich selbst hab Jack Wolfskin in ner schwarz-grau-braun mischung, da siehste den Matsch nicht so


Muss man sie halt mehr Putzen hast aber recht die Schwarzen sieht man den Dreck halt weniger.... aber ich musste die Braunen nehmen weil ich die ja auch Privat anziehen möchte und auf Auch auf ein Motzen der Freundin die lieber will das ich wie jeder andere Nikes anhabe  ) 

Sind Übringends von HAIX


----------



## Aun (13. Oktober 2013)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Sind Übringends von HAIX



thx cpt. obvious ^^


----------



## Perkone (14. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für meinen geistig behinderten Bruder, dem gefällt sowas immer irre   Eigentlich wollt ich den selber xD


----------



## orkman (14. Oktober 2013)

usb 32 gb
und 2 kabel micro usb/usbeingang ... so kann ich dann einen usb an mein tablet anschliessen


----------



## Veshrae (15. Oktober 2013)

http://www.teufel.de/pc/concept-c-100-be-2.1-set-p9895.html

Steht bei meiner Mum, werd ich wohl demnächst abholen gehen (:


----------



## HitotsuSatori (15. Oktober 2013)

Perkone schrieb:


> [Bild]
> 
> Für meinen geistig behinderten Bruder, dem gefällt sowas immer irre  Eigentlich wollt ich den selber xD



Das ist toll!! O.O


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Oktober 2013)

Perkone schrieb:


> *Bild*
> 
> Für meinen geistig behinderten Bruder, dem gefällt sowas immer irre   Eigentlich wollt ich den selber xD



Wo kann man das kaufen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geiles Ding


----------



## vollmi (15. Oktober 2013)

Neuer New Oktavia. Wollte nicht mehr soviele Kilometer auf die Vette fahren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (15. Oktober 2013)

Kein schlechtes Auto 
Aaaaber..reichen die Auffahrrampen für den Jeep? Hätte ich ja nen bissl Bange. Aber die hat man eh, wenn man mal nen Auto hochhalten musste, weil sonst nen Kumpel drunter liegt.. 
Ab dem Punkt sichert man 4-5fach 

Was macht denn deine Vette? Was macht der Kompressor?


----------



## H2OTest (15. Oktober 2013)

zu meinem auto sagt keiner was?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Oktober 2013)

wir haben es versucht, aber uns ist nix positives eingefallen


----------



## vollmi (15. Oktober 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Kein schlechtes Auto




Vor allem an Standheizung, DSG, und Spurfolgeassistent könnte man sich gewöhnen.



> Aaaaber..reichen die Auffahrrampen für den Jeep? Hätte ich ja nen bissl Bange. Aber die hat man eh, wenn man mal nen Auto hochhalten musste, weil sonst nen Kumpel drunter liegt..



Die Rampen halten je 2 Tonnen das reicht auch für den Jeep, der Vorteil am Jeep ist, selbst wenn er runterfällt, kann man immernoch unten durchlaufen 


> Was macht denn deine Vette? Was macht der Kompressor?



Hab mich gegen den Kompressor dafür für den Ls3 Maschine entschieden.

mfG René


----------



## Manowar (16. Oktober 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Vor allem an Standheizung, DSG, und Spurfolgeassistent könnte man sich gewöhnen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als Kilometerhure halt einfach vernünftig. Mit Standheizung sowieso 
So einer war mein Taxi nach Wacken.

Ich weiß aber auch nichts über den Jeep. Wirst du wohl auch eher nen bissl schwerer gemacht haben oder nicht? Stabileres Fahrwerk, Käfig, o.Ä. ?

Hast du nicht schon den LS2?

Edit musste gerade noch schmunzeln "Eine aufpolierte Luftansaugung sorgt für 15 Prozent mehr Luft.".
Geh da mal mit nem bißchen Schmirgelpapier rein und mach das polierte kaputt. Bekommste weniger Verwirbelungen


----------



## Konov (16. Oktober 2013)

Anti Schimmel Zeug für die schwarzen Stellen in den Bad-Fugen... und siehe da, heute ist alles weiß.

Außerdem nen IKEA Schaukelstuhl den ich jetzt erstmal aufbauen werde.


----------



## Saji (16. Oktober 2013)

Mal wieder für ein bisschen Ballast an den Ohren gesorgt. *g*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jup, alles Fakes. Aus beruflichen Gründen kommen echte Plugs bzw. Piercings leider (noch) nicht infrage.


----------



## Ogil (16. Oktober 2013)

Und dazu noch ein paar Fake-Tattoo-Sleeves


----------



## Saji (16. Oktober 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Und dazu noch ein paar Fake-Tattoo-Sleeves



So verzweifelt bin ich dann auch wieder nicht. xD


----------



## ZAM (16. Oktober 2013)

Zumindest vorbestellt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. Oktober 2013)

Einkäufe und die ersten Weihnachtsgeschenke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Oktober 2013)

Seit gestern dann endlich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Oktober 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Mal wieder für ein bisschen Ballast an den Ohren gesorgt. *g*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich renn auch mit 30er Tunneln (40 nächstes Jahr:>) im Kindergarten rum und da gibts ja auch unendlich "Vorurteile" durch Eltern etc.
Was soll schon passieren, ich bezweifel das du dein Job verlierst wegen Tunneln, es müssen ja nicht unbedingt so große werden. 

Irgendwie mach ich mir da weniger Sorgen, entweder bin ich nur naiv oder überzeuge alle mit meinem Charm und meiner freundlichen liebevollen Art.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Oktober 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Irgendwie mach ich mir da weniger Sorgen, entweder bin ich nur naiv oder überzeuge alle mit meinem Charm und meiner freundlichen liebevollen Art.



Entweder du lässt jetzt das Ar***loch raushängen (Metapher!) oder wir zwei kriegen ein Problem. Der Username hat den Tatbestand von "irreführender Werbung" mittlerweile erfüllt! 
(just kidding)

Ich hab den zweiten und den dritten Teil der Deponia-Trilogie neu.


----------



## Saji (18. Oktober 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich renn auch mit 30er Tunneln (40 nächstes Jahr:>) im Kindergarten rum und da gibts ja auch unendlich "Vorurteile" durch Eltern etc.
> Was soll schon passieren, ich bezweifel das du dein Job verlierst wegen Tunneln, es müssen ja nicht unbedingt so große werden.
> 
> Irgendwie mach ich mir da weniger Sorgen, entweder bin ich nur naiv oder überzeuge alle mit meinem Charm und meiner freundlichen liebevollen Art.



Das ist schön. Wirklich. Und macht mich irgendwie neidisch. Hier in diesem konservativem Drecksloch kriegste mit Piercings nicht mal ne Stelle als Regalauffüller. "Hm ja... Sie haben mit Kunden zu tun, da gehen Ohrringe oder Piercings gar nicht." Eh, hallo?  Du kannst super Qualifikationen haben, sobald die Piercings oder ähnliches sehen wirste aussortiert. Selbst wenn sie dich mit sowas einstellen ist es noch lange nicht sicher ob sie ihre Meinung innerhalb der Probezeit nicht doch noch ändern; das ist mir nämlich schon mal passiert im einem Getränkemarkt. Nach fast zwei Monaten wurde ich rausgeworfen weil ich meine Fakeplugs rausnehmen sollte und wissen wollte warum genau die nun auf einmal ein Problem darstellen, da ich ja bei der Einstellung extra noch gefragt hatte ob's ein Problem sei. "Nein, macht nichts. Nur aufpassen das Sie nicht damit hängen bleiben, zur Not kurz rausnehmen bis die Getränkekisten verräumt sind." Das diese Aussage vom Personalleiter keinen Pfifferling wert war durfte ich dann am Ende auf die harte Tour erfahren.

Aus diesem Grund halte ich mich da doch sehr zurück... würde schon gern gedehnte Lobes haben aber... nah, lieber nicht drüber nachdenken, sonst tu ich's noch wirklich.


----------



## Königmarcus (18. Oktober 2013)

Arkham City Collectors Edition für die PS3 
Gebraucht, für nen super Preis geschossen - 30 €


----------



## Wynn (19. Oktober 2013)

Xbox 360 Controller für windows - auf anraten von zam wehe wenn der nichts taugt 

Warhammer Nathan Long - Ulrika die Vampirin - Blutgeschmiedet


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Oktober 2013)

Seit heute Injustice für die WiiU :>


----------



## Saji (22. Oktober 2013)

Congstar Surf Stick... endlich wieder vernünftiges Internet. Zumindest solange bis mein DSL-Anschluss wieder funktioniert.


----------



## Wynn (22. Oktober 2013)

aber ist doch sauteuer oder ?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (22. Oktober 2013)

nein! ich hab auch so einen und der ist voll cool


----------



## Saji (23. Oktober 2013)

So ungern ich dem Baron recht gebe, aber ja, das Ding ist ziemlich cool. Kaum zu fassen das da wirklich 7Mbit rauskommen. Preislich ist es überschaubar. Tagesflat mit 500MB kostet 2,49, Monatsflat mit 3GB irgendwas um 20 Euro. Beim Stick für 29,99 waren 10 Euro Guthaben drauf, das reicht erstmal für 4 Tage schnelles Internet. Große Downloads sind natürlich nicht drin, aber dafür ist so ein Stick ja auch nicht gedacht.

Ich hoffe ja das sich die Probleme mit meinem Anschluss bald beheben lassen. Ich bin mir aber sicher das ich für den Stick auch nach dieser "Durststrecke" Verwendung finden werde. Hab ja schließlich noch meinen Laptop.


----------



## odinxd (23. Oktober 2013)

Dieses Schmuckstück 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-H&K Usp Co2 BB Pistole cal. 4,5mm

-Im Set mit 10 x 12g Co2 Patronen, 1500 BBs

-14x14 Kugelfang

-100 14x14 Zielscheiben


Falls man das hier aus Gründen nicht posten darf bitte ich einen Mod das zu entfernen^^


----------



## ZAM (23. Oktober 2013)

Vorbestellt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 .. und hier ist "Neu" vielleicht nicht das richtige Wort aber bei folgenden Titeln hatte ich die Originale nicht mehr oder die Datenträger sind hin :\  Also musste Ersatz her.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt keinen besseren Kontroller als der für die Xbox 360. Leider kann man das ding nicht an die PS3 hängen :-(


----------



## ZAM (23. Oktober 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen besseren Kontroller als der für die Xbox 360. Leider kann man das ding nicht an die PS3 hängen :-(



Es gibt aber für die PS3 von Drittherstellern Controller dem 360er nachempfunden und auch diverse Adapter - die sind aber nicht gerade billig.


----------



## Wynn (24. Oktober 2013)

sleeping dogs fürn pc für 1,50 &#8364;


----------



## Grushdak (24. Oktober 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen besseren Kontroller als der für die Xbox 360. Leider kann man das ding nicht an die PS3 hängen :-(


Naja ... das sehe ich etwas anders bzw. ich kenne den XBox Controller erst gar nicht.^^
Bin z.B. seit langem mit dem Logitech Cordless Precision&#8482; Controller for Playstation®3 vollends zufrieden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (25. Oktober 2013)

3 Filme

Gangster Squad
Cloud Atlas
Reqiem for a Dream


----------



## orkman (25. Oktober 2013)

batman arkham origins fuer pc ... mit steel box


----------



## Alux (26. Oktober 2013)

Heute Geburtstag nachgefeiert

170€ Bares
2x 6er Tray Heineken
Eine Box mit 9 Bieren von österreichischen Privatbrauereien
Eine Flasche Dry Gin von Silver Top + 1 Romeo y Julieta Romeo No. 2


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (26. Oktober 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Eine Flasche Dry Gin von Silver Top + 1 Romeo y Julieta Romeo No. 2



Sind die geil? Bin kein großer Gin Kenner, auch wenn ich ihn sehr mag... Kaufe mir immer Bombay sapphire
Und meine letzte  Romeo y julietta ist auch lange her, waren aber immer gut für ihr Geld, rauch jetzt nur noch cohiba


----------



## Alux (26. Oktober 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> Sind die geil? Bin kein großer Gin Kenner, auch wenn ich ihn sehr mag... Kaufe mir immer Bombay sapphire
> Und meine letzte  Romeo y julietta ist auch lange her, waren aber immer gut für ihr Geld, rauch jetzt nur noch cohiba



Beides noch ungenutzt. Die Romeo y Julieta wird an Halloween in meinem Stamm Pub genossen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Oktober 2013)

Metro Franchise Pack (Metro 2033 + DLCs und Metro: Last Light) im Steam-DeepSilver-Sale


----------



## odinxd (28. Oktober 2013)

Am Freitag gekauft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht mega Laune


----------



## orkman (30. Oktober 2013)

den führerschein  ... alle mann in deckung ... gefahr auf den strassen


----------



## zoizz (30. Oktober 2013)

Glückwunsch. 

Neu: Wintereifen endlich drauf.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ordentliche, die man hier nicht mehr in Apotheken bekommt, weil irgendwelche Leute anscheinend zu doof waren, den Beipackzettel zu lesen, weil sie sonst gewusst hätten, dass man das Zeug nicht mit Wasser ab bekommt und die Salbe deswegen nicht unbedingt mit den Händen in Berührung kommen sollte, schon gar nicht, wenn man sich hinterher ins Gesicht fährt oder sich irgendwo anders rumspielt  Die Versionen, die man hier bekommt, sind total lasch :/


----------



## Grushdak (30. Oktober 2013)

Anstatt den Beipackzettel zu lesen, haben sie wahrscheinlich lieber Finalgon-Tetris gespielt. 
Ja, das Flash-Spiel gibt es wirklich.

@ Topic

... hoffentlich schon bald meine neue Soundkarte ...


----------



## schneemaus (30. Oktober 2013)

Tatsache, hab ich eben direkt mal gegooglet  Also die Salbe, die ich habe, ist die, die offiziell nur noch zur Förderung der Durchblutung vor der Kapillarblutentnahme genutzt wird. Was ich natürlich auch tue. Ich würde nie irgendein Medizinprodukt abseits seiner zugelassenen Indikation zu verwenden (*hüstel* Nitro-Spray zum Braunüle legen *hüstel*)


----------



## Baron King Zwei (30. Oktober 2013)

du kennst dich doch gut mit medikamenten undso aus oder? ich hab leider sehr starken reizhusten kannst du mir ein gutes rezeptfreies medikament mit codein drin empfelhen?


----------



## H2OTest (30. Oktober 2013)

Sprit im Tank für 1,51 getankt ..


----------



## schneemaus (30. Oktober 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> du kennst dich doch gut mit medikamenten undso aus oder? ich hab leider sehr starken reizhusten kannst du mir ein gutes rezeptfreies medikament mit codein drin empfelhen?



Klar, geh einfach mal zum Drogendealer deines Vertrauens, da bekommst du so ziemlich alles ohne Rezept, solange du es bezahlen kannst!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (30. Oktober 2013)

er meint es ist ihm zu legal und ich soll in ne apotheke gehen://// aber nach was soll ich denn fragen? oder brauche ich zwangsläufig ein rezept?


----------



## Grushdak (30. Oktober 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> ... mit codein ...?


Bist Du auf Entzug?
Denn Codein wurde u.a. sehr viel als Substitutionsmittel verschrieben (geht zwar auch gegen Reizhusten ... aber ...).
Es ohne Erlaubnis oder Verschreibung zu benutzen, ist (jedenfalls in Deutschland) strafbar (Betäubungsmittelgesetz).
Und gegen Reizhusten gibt es bestimmt 'ne bessere Alternative.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Oktober 2013)

Tatsache, Codein steht sogar im BTM-Gesetz, zwar als verkehrs- und verschreibungsfähig, aber der Umgang ohne Verschreibung ist strafbar. Also wäre das sogar illegal, wenn dein Dealer dir das besorgen würde! Wow!

Edit: Als Substitutionsmittel wird es mittlerweile eigentlich nicht mehr wirklich verwendet. Nur so als Info. Aber du reagierst ja tatsächlich halbwegs ernsthaft auf den, zugegenebermaßen, ziemlich schlechten Troll  Da war floppydrive mir lieber, der hat wenigstens noch halbwegs intelligente Posts geschrieben.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (30. Oktober 2013)

ich bin nicht auf entzug
bis jetzt hatte ich ephedrin aber es hat mir nicht gefallen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2013)

Frag Mama ob sie dir nen heißen Tee mit Fenchelhonig macht.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (30. Oktober 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Frag Mama ob sie dir nen heißen Tee mit Fenchelhonig macht.



hat geklappt, ich bin wieder geheilt, danke:*


----------



## Grushdak (30. Oktober 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> ich bin nicht auf entzug
> bis jetzt hatte ich ephedrin aber es hat mir nicht gefallen


Erst nimmst Du Ephredrin, dann willst Du was mit Codein ...
Du scheinst wirklich nicht auf Entzug zu sein - Du scheinst drauf zu sein. 

Entweder trollst Du - oder hast wirkliche Probleme.
... Beides nicht schön ...

ENDE


----------



## schneemaus (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube ja an beides, Grushdak 

BTT:
Mir fällt grade ein, dass ich am Samstag ja beim Optiker war und jetzt bald eine neue Brille hab ^^


----------



## Baron King Zwei (30. Oktober 2013)

ich hab doch nur husten
du unterstellst ja gleich hier illegale aktivitäten


----------



## Grushdak (30. Oktober 2013)

@ topic 
einen neuen Post^^



Baron schrieb:


> ich hab doch nur husten
> du unterstellst ja gleich hier illegale aktivitäten


Das ist keine Unterstellung!
Beide von Dir genannten Sachen sind nicht so einfach zu bekommen - vollkommen zurecht!
Und eines ist sogar ein Grundstoff der schlimmsten Droge derzeit (CM -> Ursprung 2. Weltkrieg).

also ...

*edit:*
Ich weiß es, weil ich selber mal wirkliche Probleme hatte (vor ca 20 Jahren) und 
heute noch Kontakte zu meiner damaligen Therapiestelle habe, dadurch oft neue Entwicklungen von Probanden erfahre.
Und ich bin so froh, daß ich von all dem Dreckszeugs wegbin - "nur" noch Zigaretten rauche.

So nu Ende - poste hier erst wieder, wenn ich meine neue Soundkarte erhalten habe (hoffentlich schon morgen).


----------



## Baron King Zwei (30. Oktober 2013)

also codein hab ich ja garnicht... und das andere hab ich auch nicht aus illegalem ursprung

woher weißt du das eigentlich alles oder gibts du einfach alles bei google ein?

ich wusste nicht dass du mal probleme hattest, fühl dich von meinen posts bitte nicht angegriffen, ja?


----------



## schneemaus (30. Oktober 2013)

Dass Ephedrin bzw. Pseudoephedrin der Grundstoff für Meth ist, ist doch nun echt kein Geheimnis mehr. Was btw genau der Grund ist, wieso man das hier auch nicht so mal legal verschrieben bekommt. Aber ich geh jetzt schlafen, muss es ausnutzen, dass ich mal ohne Medikament müde werde.


----------



## myadictivo (31. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und letzte woche freitag geholt :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein neues lieblingsbike


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. November 2013)

*Im Abverkauf zugeschlagen und das letzte MacBook Pro und eine AirPort Extreme  gesichert:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Ephi haben wir zu meinen besten Zeiten im Studio gefressen wie Tic Tacs. Schade das es das Zeug nicht mehr so einfach gibt.


----------



## Konov (1. November 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> und letzte woche freitag geholt :
> [...]
> mein neues lieblingsbike




Nettes Teil!
Allerdings hätte ich keine FOX federelemente genommen, da hört man irgendwie immer mehr schlechte Nachrichten von. (z.b. Rückrufaktion bei Ghost letztens)
Die wartung soll auch für den Privatmenschen schwierig sein, wobei das nurn Argument ist wenn du größere Reparaturen selbst durchführst....

Und zahlt man bei Trek nicht mehr für den Namen als bei anderen Bikes, genau wie bei Specialized und Santa Cruz?
Glaube ein Schnäppchen war es in der Hinsicht nicht.

Trotzdem ein sehr gutes Gerät, mit dem du viel Spass haben wirst. ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. November 2013)

Ihr erbärmlichen Junkies.

Lorazepam.<3


----------



## EspCap (1. November 2013)

Mal Season 1 davon. Ich kenne zu viele Psychologen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (3. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


damit ist der onboard sound dann erstmal schnee von gestern


----------



## Wynn (3. November 2013)

merkt man den inzwischen einen unterschied zwischen onboard und soundkarte ?

die soundchips von onboard karten sind ja auch relativ gut inzwischen - oder arbeitest du mit musiksoftware oder hast ne 400 euro lautsprecher anlage ?


----------



## Alux (3. November 2013)

Bleach Band 1-3


----------



## myadictivo (3. November 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> merkt man den inzwischen einen unterschied zwischen onboard und soundkarte ?
> 
> die soundchips von onboard karten sind ja auch relativ gut inzwischen - oder arbeitest du mit musiksoftware oder hast ne 400 euro lautsprecher anlage ?



hab die karte erst bestellt. es geht mir eigentlich im prinzip nur um surround ausgabe auf stereo kopfhörern. da find ich z.b. bei den onboard treibern überhaupt keine einstellungsmöglichkeit. bei razer hab ich software gefunden mit dem sich da was einstellen hat lassen und so auch mit dem onboard sound ein räumliches hören mörglich war. die karte hat jetzt auch nur knapp 30€ gekostet. von dem her, wenns nicht wirklich viel bringt, war's wenigstens keine üble fehlinvestition 

meine letzte soundkarte war irgend eine soundblaster x-fi, die hat halt leider im laufe der zeit den geist aufgegeben. da waren qualitativ aber auch welten zwischen onboard. und sooo lange ist das afair auch noch nicht her  nur die treiber waren grenzwertig


----------



## schneemaus (3. November 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ihr erbärmlichen Junkies.
> 
> Lorazepam.<3



Ist eins meiner Bedarfsmedis, wirkt ja sonst nix bei mir 

BTT: Vielen neuen Tee, weil ich nicht wirklich mehr viel da hatte.


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> merkt man den inzwischen einen unterschied zwischen onboard und soundkarte ?
> 
> die soundchips von onboard karten sind ja auch relativ gut inzwischen - oder arbeitest du mit musiksoftware oder hast ne 400 euro lautsprecher anlage ?



_Kommt auf den auf dem Mainboard verbauten Chip an. :-)

Bei guten Kopfhörern/Soundsystem macht sich eine Soundkarte schon bemerkbar.

Ich hab aufjeden Fall einen Unterscheid gemerkt zwischen Onboard-Sound und Soundkarte - von den Kopfhörern in Verbindung mit der Soundkarte ganz zu schweigen :-)_


----------



## Grushdak (4. November 2013)

Heute endlich ist sie nun gekommen und ich bin vom Sound echt begeistert.
Auch daß sie einen Frontpanelanschluss hat begeistert mich - meine bisherige Ultron hatte das leider nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Heute endlich ist sie nun gekommen und ich bin vom Sound echt begeistert.
> Auch daß sie einen Frontpanelanschluss hat begeistert mich - meine bisherige Ultron hatte das leider nicht.



Die habe ich auch schon ne Weile und bin mehr als zufrieden =)

Neu: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrompower (4. November 2013)

ZAM - Xbox? pfff... echte Gamer spielen auf PS ;-D


----------



## Schrottinator (4. November 2013)

Neues Headset vom Chef bekommen. :3


----------



## Veshrae (4. November 2013)

Echte Gamer spielen kein Assassins Creed *schauder*
Wurde mMn von Teil zu Teil schlechter.


----------



## Grushdak (4. November 2013)

Chrompower schrieb:


> ZAM - Xbox? pfff... echte Gamer spielen auf PS ;-D


Gerade mal hier registriert und schon beleidigst Du unseren Diktator, er sei kein echter Gamer?
Als echter Gamer wüßtest Du, daß nur echte Gamer auch mal in ihre Tastatur beißen!


----------



## Chrompower (4. November 2013)

Na klar - Menschen mit "Gaming im Blut" spielen natürlich nur auf Tastatur und Maus. 
Die PS'ler sind zumindest unter den Konsoleros die "echten Gamer"


----------



## Wynn (4. November 2013)

Veshrae schrieb:


> Echte Gamer spielen kein Assassins Creed *schauder*
> Wurde mMn von Teil zu Teil schlechter.



also black flag soll ein gutes piratenspiel sein habe ich in den test gelesen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. November 2013)

Falsch - WiiU Masterrace.

Mal ehrlich, ein echter Gamer kann genau so auf der Xbox zocken, es geht ums Medium und nicht darum, welche Fanboys jetzt den längeren Schniedel haben.


----------



## Ogil (4. November 2013)

Echten Gamern geht es um die Games und nicht darum sich oder andere ab-/auszugrenzen.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. November 2013)

Echte Gamer sind physisch existierende Entitäten, die etwas spielen?


----------



## Saji (4. November 2013)

Echte Gamer sind auch nur Menschen.

Ehh... neu neu, schnell, denk nach... achja, endlich die Ersatzschublade für den Kühlschrank bekommen, nach fast 8 Wochen.  Und 'nen fast vollen Benzintank, yay. ^^


----------



## ZAM (4. November 2013)

Chrompower schrieb:


> ZAM - Xbox? pfff... echte Gamer spielen auf PS ;-D



Falsch ^^ "Echte Spieler" zocken auf dem PC , aber ich wollte nicht bis ende November warten.


P.s.: @Veshrae: Black Flag ist großartig - der Animus-Krempel ist (indirekt) vorbei - jetzt nutzen sie die Engine endlich wieder für spaßige Spiele. *g* Aber der Out-of-Story-Teil in AC4 zeigt, dass da auf jeden Fall noch unglaublich mehr Settings kommen können und ggfs. auch werden. Hoffentlich demnächst mal mit Ninjas 


Und jetzt genug Offtopic hier!


----------



## Aun (4. November 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ninjas



fehlen noch zombies, nazis, kommunisten und als krönender abschluss kommen dann zombiekommunisten-nazis. natürlich alles separate teile.

ich hab neu: neue schläuche


----------



## Wynn (4. November 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> fehlen noch zombies, nazis, kommunisten und als krönender abschluss kommen dann zombiekommunisten-nazis. natürlich alles separate teile.
> 
> ich hab neu: neue schläuche



du hast den seasonpass vergessen wo der zombiekommunisten nazi auf einen trex reitet 

neu habe ich ne tafel schokolade und 2x mal milch


----------



## Schrottinator (4. November 2013)

1. hier schauen zu viele Leute Simpsons und Drawn Togehter (weiter so)
2. Ninjas wären ausnahmsweise Mal etwas, das in AC sogar Sinn ergibt.
3. Ich habe ein Stück Käse neu auf dem ein QR-Code drauf ist. Jetzt kann ich nie wieder behaupten niemals ein Stück Käse mit einem QR-Code besessen zu haben.


----------



## orkman (4. November 2013)

BF4 die deluxe edition


----------



## Legendary (4. November 2013)

Veshrae schrieb:


> Echte Gamer spielen kein Assassins Creed *schauder*
> Wurde mMn von Teil zu Teil schlechter.



Trolol keine Ahnung der Mensch.

AC4 ist top(!), ich kann nicht mehr aufhören und ich habe schon viele gute und schlechte Spiele gespielt. AC1 hingegen war langweilig...immer der selbe Käse in den selben 3 Städten. Die Steuerung auf der 360 ist auch definitiv gut gelöst, man verläuft sich nur relativ selten, die Eingaben sind sauber und präzise. 
Zam, hast du gut gekauft. Ich bin total gefesselt, GTA V hingegen hab ich nach ca. 25 Spielstunden erstmal zur Seite gelegt...weiß auch nicht, am Anfang war ich noch recht begeistert aber mittlerweile isses irgendwie ein wenig öde geworden.

Zum Topic:

Zu viel, das könnt ihr euch gar nicht leisten. 
Couch, Möbel, nochmal x-tausend Kleinteile für die Wohnung, neue Waschmaschine  und andere nette Sachen.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. November 2013)

Ne Dreamcast für 99 € und diversen 10 games bei Ebay für 40€ (mit games die das 3fache wert sind ^^)


----------



## iShock (4. November 2013)

nen neuen controller von logitech - endlich kann ich wieder dark souls zocken


----------



## Jhall (5. November 2013)

Dark Souls spielt man zB auf PlayStation.. 
Ich habe nur den ersten und den dritten Assassins Creed gespielt und daher muss ich sagen: die werden viel eher von Teil zu Teil besser.

Neu: Battlefield 4 und ätzend. Schmiert dauernd ab vonwegen "Das Programm funktioniert nichtmehr.". Das Spiel selber ist aber leider sehr gut.


----------



## Veshrae (5. November 2013)

BF4 Deluxe Edition + Premium.
Neue Teufel Boxen für 'n PC sind endlich da.
XBOX Controller für den PC.

yeah!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2013)

Jhall schrieb:


> Dark Souls spielt man zB auf PlayStation..



Oder auf Xbox oder auf PC. Wobei man bei der PC Version noch ein wenig Mods installieren kann, was mir persönlich besser gefällt.

Neu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sitzen perfekt.


----------



## Saji (5. November 2013)

Mütze! =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Winter is coming...


----------



## Slayed (5. November 2013)

Eminem - The Marshall Mathers LP2, is zwar normalerweise nich mein Geschmack, aber Eminem halt


----------



## iShock (5. November 2013)

Jhall schrieb:


> Dark Souls spielt man zB auf PlayStation..



eh nur bis DS2 - wo die PC- Version diesmal hoffentlich besser startet :I


----------



## Wynn (5. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## odinxd (6. November 2013)

- Eine neue Shisha (68cm 2 Schläuche)

- Traube und Kirsch-Minze Tabak

- Amazon Gutschein, Media Markt Gutschein und Tankstellen Gutschein + einiges in Bar

- Big Bang Theory Shirt (Rot, Stein Schere Papier Echse Spok^^)

- Twinkies


----------



## Saji (6. November 2013)

odinxd schrieb:


> - Eine neue Shisha (68cm 2 Schläuche)
> 
> - Traube und Kirsch-Minze Tabak
> 
> ...



Da hatte wohl jemand Geburtstag? 

Ich hab mir auch das WB Games Humble Bundle gekauft. Nachdem ich ja meine PS3 und die Spiele verkauft hatte konnte ich ja kein Batman mehr spielen. Das wird nun nachgeholt.


----------



## Konov (6. November 2013)

Internet und Telefon 32 von Kabel deutschland inklusive WLAN

Bestellt, Paket kommt 2 tage später, Router ausgepackt, eingesteckt, nach 5 Minuten super speed auf 32 Mbit
Muss ich mir nur nochn Telefon zulegen und wenn irgendwann mal ne PS4 oder sonstige peripherie dazu kommt, kann ich gleich die WLAN Optionen nutzen

Ich mag den Verein einfach, da funktioniert immer alles


----------



## ZAM (6. November 2013)

Ticket für WWE-Veranstaltung in München am Samstag


----------



## Wynn (6. November 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Internet und Telefon 32 von Kabel deutschland inklusive WLAN
> 
> Bestellt, Paket kommt 2 tage später, Router ausgepackt, eingesteckt, nach 5 Minuten super speed auf 32 Mbit
> Muss ich mir nur nochn Telefon zulegen und wenn irgendwann mal ne PS4 oder sonstige peripherie dazu kommt, kann ich gleich die WLAN Optionen nutzen
> ...



router mit wlan gibts nur wenn extra dazu bestellt ansonsten kriegste den normalen kabel deutschen hausrouter ohne wlan


----------



## Legendary (6. November 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> router mit wlan gibts nur wenn extra dazu bestellt ansonsten kriegste den normalen kabel deutschen hausrouter ohne wlan



Der Hitron Router kann definitiv immer WLAN, es ist nur bei der Option mit "Kabel only" nicht freigeschaltet...WLAN extra kostet 2 Euro.

Mein Tipp: Nicht die WLAN Option nehmen...ich hab es kostenlos bekommen. Das WLAN Modul des Hitron ist Schrott, ich werde mir jetzt einen Access Point dranhängen...ich krieg beim Download oft nicht mehr als 2 MB/s zusammen, manchmal gehen dann doch mal 7 MB/s aber es schwankt dermaßen extrem...und das an allen Endgeräten.


----------



## Konov (6. November 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> router mit wlan gibts nur wenn extra dazu bestellt ansonsten kriegste den normalen kabel deutschen hausrouter ohne wlan



Wie Legendary schon sagte... 2 euro extra und man hats dabei...
Die 2 euro machen den Kohl nicht fett, bei mir jedenfalls nicht ^^


----------



## odinxd (7. November 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Da hatte wohl jemand Geburtstag?
> ...



Jap hatte er  

Und heute gleich was neues  das richtige für Fans^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passend zu Mario 3D World 


Und bestellt aber noch nicht bekommen:

- 2 Neue Shisha Köpfe ( der der dabei war ist schon hin.... zu fest auf den Hals gedrückt )

- 100er Pack Kohle ( Meine ist nun fast alle^^ )

- Mango und Honigmelone Tabak und Honig-Melasse


----------



## win3ermute (7. November 2013)

Karten für was ziemlich einmaliges: 50 Jahre Doctor Who! Die 80-minütige Sonderfolge wird am 23.11. weltweit in den Kinos in 3D und O-Ton gezeigt. Ich froi mich!


----------



## Felix^^ (7. November 2013)

http://www.computeru...hd7990-6gd5.asp

Schnäppchen


----------



## Aun (7. November 2013)

ne karte für das konzert von engerling am samstag


----------



## Grushdak (7. November 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> ... Ich mag den Verein einfach, da funktioniert immer alles  ...


Nur wehe Du ziehst um - in eine Wohnung ohne Kabelanschluss.
U.U. wirst Du da echt Deine Freude mit denen haben und wirst schnell als Krimineller betitelt. 

Zumindest hatte ich mit denen nur Theater und das tue ich mir mit denen nie wieder an.


----------



## zoizz (7. November 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Karten für was ziemlich einmaliges: 50 Jahre Doctor Who! Die 80-minütige Sonderfolge wird am 23.11. weltweit in den Kinos in 3D und O-Ton gezeigt. Ich froi mich!



hossa, herzlichen Glückwunsch win, feine Sache.


----------



## Zerasata (8. November 2013)

Aber welches spiele ich jetzt ?!?


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2013)

die frage ist welches läuft ohne probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich habe neu
dadelic humble bundle
2 retro shooter aus den publisher steam weekend deal


----------



## Manowar (8. November 2013)

Zerasata schrieb:


> Aber welches spiele ich jetzt ?!?



Der Singleplayer bzw die Story von BF4 ist sehr lahm und hat mir kaum Laune gemacht. Da wird COD bestimmt mehr Spaß machen.
Multiplayer umgekehrt.


----------



## Jhall (8. November 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Der Singleplayer bzw die Story von BF4 ist sehr lahm und hat mir kaum Laune gemacht. Da wird COD bestimmt mehr Spaß machen.
> Multiplayer umgekehrt.



Ich stimme zu, ich habe zwar gehört das CoD super mies laufen soll, aber das ist bei Battlefield aktuell nicht wirklich besser.
Fang mit dem Singleplayer an und gib Dice noch ein wenig Zeit sein Spiel zu patchen.

/edit:
Ich habe eine neue Hose - darf aber noch keine Bilder posten.
http://images.clubfashion24.de/p/levis/levis-straight-leg-jeans-grey-sky_01_o.jpg


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (8. November 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Der Singleplayer bzw die Story von BF4 ist sehr lahm und hat mir kaum Laune gemacht. Da wird COD bestimmt mehr Spaß machen.



Bei mir genau andersrum. BF4, vor allem die Charaktere teilweise sehr überzeugend gestaltet...bei CoD ist wieder alles so amerikanisiert und perfekt, Riley reißts auch nicht raus.


----------



## Jhall (8. November 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Bei mir genau andersrum. BF4, vor allem die Charaktere teilweise sehr überzeugend gestaltet...bei CoD ist wieder alles so amerikanisiert und perfekt, Riley reißts auch nicht raus.



Als Battlefield Spieler der nach CoD 1 & 2 nie einen Teil davon angerührt kann ich dazu nur folgendes sagen: Battlefield hat einen Singleplayer?


----------



## Legendary (8. November 2013)

Einen in meinen Augen sogar sehr guten, wenn man mal Egoshooter wie Bioshock weg lässt, an den weder CoD, noch BF natürlich niemals rankommen werden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. November 2013)

Zum Thema CoD: Das hier zeigt ganz gut den "Michael Bay" - Effekt. Sagt natürlich viel über die Qualität aus. Sehr lustig ist auch der Grafikunterschied, der nicht vorhanden ist 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5E82ZkHTiVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Hab neu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerasata (8. November 2013)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Genial !



Manowar schrieb:


> Der Singleplayer bzw die Story von BF4 ist sehr lahm und hat mir kaum Laune gemacht. Da wird COD bestimmt mehr Spaß machen.
> Multiplayer umgekehrt.



Die BF4 Kampagne spiele ich nicht und den CoD Singleplayer hole ich auf der PS4 nach 

Beide MP machen mir richtig viel Spaß - auch wenn ich permanent im Staub liege - keine Chance mehr gegen die Jugend heut' zu Tage


----------



## Ogil (9. November 2013)

Der Singleplayer von BF4 ist fuer mich auf jeden Fall besser als der von BF3 - was wahrscheinlich daran liegt, dass man auf sinnfreie Quicktime-Events (ich erinnere an das "Kill-die-Ratte"-QTE von BF3!) verzichtet hat. 

Der Singleplayer von Ghosts ist auch nett - aber man merkt schon, dass man Vieles schon gesehen hat und ich haette mir etwas mehr Story abseits von "Spreng dies!", "Infiltriere das!" und dergleichen gewuenscht. Geht halt irgendwie alles zu sehr Schlag auf Schlag um sich anstaendig zu entfalten.

PS: Hab natuerlich beide Spiele neu.


----------



## win3ermute (9. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ihr so?


----------



## Legendary (9. November 2013)

What the fuck?!


----------



## win3ermute (9. November 2013)

Jo, das hab ich auch gedacht, Legendary. Das Wecken heute morgen gestaltete sich unerwartet laut. Lag übrigens auf dem Sofa daneben...


----------



## Legendary (9. November 2013)

Wie kann sich einfach so ein riesiges Stück Putz von der Decke lösen? 
Der Sessel sieht aus als würd ers nicht ohne Blessuren überlebt haben.


----------



## Wynn (9. November 2013)

Altbau 

vieleicht hatten die nachbarn über ihn zu stark gefeiert oder es gab vibrationen im haus oder feuchtigkeit oder so 


Ich habe neu eine Schlüsselversicherung bei emp, keine versandkosten bei emp und gratisartikel bei emp aka backstageclub 

gab ja öfters mal schnäppchen die ich aber nie bestellte wegen den versandkosten


----------



## win3ermute (9. November 2013)

Das Zweiersofa hat glücklicherweise bis auf ein paar Schrammen nix abbekommen; auch ansonsten scheint nichts wirklich wichtiges kaputtgegangen zu sein - nur überall im Wohnzimmer natürlich Staub bis zum Abwinken... sowas beknacktes kann eigentlich nur wieder mir passieren 

Edit: Über mir ist nur noch der unbenutzte Dachboden. Feucht ist ebenfalls nichts. Einen Meter davon entfernt hängt ein sauschwerer Ventilator an dieser Decke. Hier war seit Tagen die Anlage nicht mehr an außer im Kopfhörerbetrieb. Es war 6:30 Uhr am Morgen bei ziemlicher Totenstille. Die Scheissdecke wollte mich einfach nur umbringen...


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. November 2013)

Verklag die Decke doch


----------



## Wynn (9. November 2013)

dann hat der putz einfach seine tragkraft verloren  naja ist ja sache des vermierters ^^


Pcgames heft und The Burea neu


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. November 2013)

*Neu dabei:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1149. World War Z - Steelbook
1150. Ich, einfach unverbesserlich 2 - 3D Steelbook


----------



## Saji (9. November 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> What the fuck?!



Dito... oO Jetzt bin ich paranoid geworden und starre an die Decke. :x

Neu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (10. November 2013)

[attachment=13407:W06066.jpg]
Vom Live-Event in München gestern Abend ;D


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. November 2013)

Welcher "Superstar" trägt das denn?


----------



## ZAM (10. November 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Welcher "Superstar" trägt das denn?



Punk \o/ .. und jetzt halt ich, wenn du das Superstar streichst *g*


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. November 2013)

Wieso streichen? Jetzt kann man es aus den Anführungszeichen nehmen 

Hatte es mir schon gedacht, dass es CM ist.

PS: Ne Frage zum BF4-Server sind die eigentlich Cross-Platform-Kompatibel (jetzt oder dann evtl. in 2 bzw. 3 Wochen)?


----------



## Saji (10. November 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wieso streichen? Jetzt kann man es aus den Anführungszeichen nehmen
> 
> Hatte es mir schon gedacht, dass es CM ist.
> 
> PS: Ne Frage zum BF4-Server sind die eigentlich Cross-Platform-Kompatibel (jetzt oder dann evtl. in 2 bzw. 3 Wochen)?



Glaube nicht. War zumindest so bei BF3. Auf der PS3 gibts auch keine 64er Maps und Controller vs. Tastatur und Maus ist doch meistens etwas unausgeglichen bei Shootern.


----------



## orkman (10. November 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Edit: Über mir ist nur noch der unbenutzte Dachboden.



die ratten werden auch immer fetter zur weihnachtszeit ... das haelt der dachboden eben net mehr aus ... pah ...

was ich neu hab ? tom tom navi


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wieso streichen? Jetzt kann man es aus den Anführungszeichen nehmen
> 
> Hatte es mir schon gedacht, dass es CM ist.
> 
> PS: Ne Frage zum BF4-Server sind die eigentlich Cross-Platform-Kompatibel (jetzt oder dann evtl. in 2 bzw. 3 Wochen)?



Technisch sehr schwer zu machen da die Spiele für Konsole und PC schonmal unterschiedliche grafikengines verwenden

Dazu kommt das man ja bei xbox fürs online zocken zahlen muss wenn ich mich nicht irre und bei ps3 und pc nicht.

Es ist möglich das pc und konsole zusammenspielen siehe defiance deren versuch aber kommunikation ist da nicht so gut 

Ich habe neu weil im sondernangebot 

Mars Wars Logs
MM Illusion Castle
Marlow Briggs Mask of Death

für zusammen 8 euro


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. November 2013)

Grafik-Engine ist bei allen 3 (5) Versionen die gleiche 
64-Spieler-Maps kommen ja mit den neuen Konsolen und wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, muss man ab der PS4 auch für den Onlinebereich bezahlen (kann mich aber auch Irren).

Außerdem wollt ich nur wissen ob es bei BF4 möglich ist oder nicht. ZAM hat es mir schon beantwortet 

Und nun genug OT von mir


----------



## odinxd (11. November 2013)

Am Samstag 2 Packete bekommen,  einmal den bereits erwähnten Kram für die Shisha und:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hihi, genau so spaßig wie früher


----------



## Zerasata (11. November 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> 64-Spieler-Maps kommen ja mit den neuen Konsolen und wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, muss man ab der PS4 auch für den Onlinebereich bezahlen (kann mich aber auch Irren).



Ja auf der PS4 kann man leider nur mit aktivem Plus Abo Online spielen.

und auch genug offtopic von mir ^^


----------



## Deanne (11. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. November 2013)

*Neue Errungenschaften:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Canton Combi SC mit Control Unit für aktive Bassentzerrung soll farblich angepasst im Arbeitszimmer ihren Dienst verrichten
- Finder Relais und Entlötlitzen um meine Front LS zu überarbeiten
- neues Akku für mein Sony Vaio Laptop


----------



## Konov (14. November 2013)

Baclava zum biken bei frost und ne eastpak bauchtasche für die arbeit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2013)

konov fällt das nicht unter vermunnungsverbot ?


----------



## Grushdak (14. November 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> konov fällt das nicht unter vermunnungsverbot ?


Ich glaube, das Verbot ist ihm doch völlig latte, da er damit in Gö eh einen Coup plant.
Biken im Winter  ist doch nur sein Alibi. 

*ps.*
Und ich würde solche Mützen hier lieber nicht posten, sonst stehen wir demnächst hier alle unter geheimdienstlicher/staatlicher Beobachtung.^^


----------



## Konov (14. November 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> konov fällt das nicht unter vermunnungsverbot ?



Es heißt *Vermummungsverbot*
Das Vermummungsverbot gilt nur bei z.B. Demonstrationen, Fußballspielen und öffentlichen Versammlungen....
Und nein ich plane keinen Bankraub.
Fahrt einfach mal bei Minusgraden Fahrrad, dann wisst ihr wozu es solche Kleidung gibt.

Ist übrigens Neopren, wird auch beim Tauchen verwendet damit man sich nicht die Klöten abfriert...

Zum nachlesen für alle die zu faul für Google sind: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vermummungsverbot

@Grushdak, werd nicht paranoid


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das Verbot ist ihm doch völlig latte, da er damit in Gö eh einen Coup plant.
> Biken im Winter  ist doch nur sein Alibi.
> 
> *ps.*
> Und ich würde solche Mützen hier lieber nicht posten, sonst stehen wir demnächst hier alle unter geheimdienstlicher/staatlicher Beobachtung.^^


Wir sind Gamer - wir stehen schon lange unter Terrorverdacht!


----------



## Deanne (14. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoodies, Shirts, Mützen und Beutel, die ich für ein Katalog-Shooting bekommen hab.


----------



## Grushdak (14. November 2013)

... mit was man die Menschen heutezutage ködern kann ... 

Oder was für ein Shooting war das?


----------



## Deanne (14. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> ... mit was man die Menschen heutezutage ködern kann ...



Ne, ne, so läuft das nicht. Als Model bekommt man für jedes kommerzielle Shooting ein Honorar und wenn man sich dazu auch noch Klamotten aussuchen kann, ist das ein netter Bonus. Abgesehen von der Eigenwerbung.


----------



## Grushdak (14. November 2013)

Oh, Du bist Model? 
Na denn gratz und Glückwunsch zu den Sachen. 

*ps.*
... was ich neu habe ... ein Paket heute von Muttern. ...
etwas Deko, 2 Hemden vom nicht mehr anwesenden Vater, eine Vase, Kerze, Ess-und Naschzeug und etwas Geld.
Das schöne ist, solche Pakte gibt es immer wieder mal zwischendurch.


----------



## Aun (14. November 2013)

ein CARE-Paket für grushdak, wie süß ^^

wenn du wüsstest wie deanne aussieht


----------



## painschkes (14. November 2013)

_Schon schwer auf das Profil zu gehen.  _


----------



## Aun (15. November 2013)

pscht!


----------



## Grushdak (15. November 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wenn du wüsstest wie deanne aussieht


Interessiert mich nicht, da ich in Beziehung lebe ...
... und wenn Du wüßtest, wie die aussieht ...


----------



## Legendary (16. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




+ Geld
+ Schlafanzug
+ Socken 
+ Alkohol 
+ zwei neue Weißbiergläser von Erdinger


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

40x24 Silk Print Poster


----------



## Alux (16. November 2013)

Bleach 4 und 5 sowie Death Note 1-3

Außerdem ne verdammt coole Tanzbar entdeckt, heut gehts wieder hin


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. November 2013)

Ich hab mich gestern mal auf die Winterferien vorbereitet x)
Hab mir folgende Spiele zugelegt:

WiiU:
Monster Hunter 

Xbox 360:
AC 1
AC 2
AC 3
AC Revelations
AC Brotherhood
Crackdown 2
Gears of War 1

Ps3:
God of War HD Vol 1
God of War HD Vol 2
God of War 3
God of War Ascension
Dead Rising 2
Yakuza 3


Gott, ich hab so viel nachzuholen... 
Ich werde das Tageslicht in den Ferien wohl nicht sehen.


----------



## Legendary (17. November 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Xbox 360:
> AC 1
> AC 2
> AC 3
> ...



Besten Teil natürlich nicht gekauft.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. November 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Besten Teil natürlich nicht gekauft.



Bis ich soweit bin das ich Black Flag spiele kostet es nur noch ~20 Euro, wäre doch unsinnig sich den jetzt schon zu holen.

Ich muss durch WoW, CSS und LoL unendlich viele Spiele nachholen. >.<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. November 2013)

Wenn ich diese Spiele zocken müsste, würd ich mich wohl gleich erhängen...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. November 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn ich diese Spiele zocken müsste, würd ich mich wohl gleich erhängen...




Ich glaub...du hast das "muss" falsch verstanden. x)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. November 2013)

Mir war schon klar dass du nicht "musst", mich persönlich würde nur nicht eines dieser Games reizen. So war das gemeint


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. November 2013)

Zur Seite mit dir! Wie kann man kein God of War mögen._.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. November 2013)

Ich liebe AC und God of War, die Zeit wo mich Vollpreistitel reizen ist nur vorbei. 

Sorry für OT.


----------



## orkman (17. November 2013)

mein neues autoradio : http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00B59P4YW/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. November 2013)

Crackdown und Dead Island Riptide.


----------



## Aun (18. November 2013)

riptide ist geilo!

und hör auf gams zu kaufen. du kommst bis zur rente nie dazu sie fertig zu spielen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. November 2013)

... 
Ich spiele sie wohl eh nicht durch. Ich bräuchte so extended Demoversionen, so bis zur Hälfte des Spiels...


----------



## Aun (18. November 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> ...
> Ich spiele sie wohl eh nicht durch. Ich bräuchte so extended Demoversionen, so bis zur Hälfte des Spiels...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hör auf geld auszugeben. und gibs mir


----------



## Schrottinator (18. November 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> hör auf geld auszugeben. und gibs mir



Nananananana. Erst mal sich testen lassen.


----------



## Wynn (19. November 2013)

Gianna Sister plus Addon plus Universe Sandbox + Rochart für umsonst


----------



## Veshrae (20. November 2013)

Den Kleinen vorne haben wir nun seit Samstags (:


----------



## seanbuddha (20. November 2013)

Veshrae schrieb:


> Den Kleinen vorne haben wir nun seit Samstags (:



Awwwwwwwwwww <3


----------



## odinxd (20. November 2013)

Soll eigentlich erst am Freitag erscheinen, hatte es heut in der Post, Danke Amazon 

[attachment=13414:81vN2s5+SJL__SL1500_.jpg]

Außerdem:


[attachment=13412:51ltHwOzzGL.jpg]  [attachment=13413:71vyv3IPw-L__SL1000_.jpg]


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. November 2013)

Nur für dich Aun.
Hab Dead Rising 2 Off the Record neu! x)

Dazu noch zombieuntauglichen Kram wie Geodreieck, Kohle und Pflaster.


----------



## Grushdak (20. November 2013)

kein Spiel, keine Technik, nix zu essen ... nein etwas ganz Besonderes ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> kein Spiel, keine Technik, nix zu essen ... nein etwas ganz Besonderes ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAS ist aber noch so viel wichtiger.


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2013)

hat man da keine splitter im arsch wenn der lack ab ist ?


----------



## Legendary (20. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (20. November 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> hat man da keine splitter im arsch wenn der lack ab ist ?


Glaube nein.
Erstmal dauert das bei dem Massivholz.
Und wenn, kann ich es jederzeit nachbearbeiten (schleifen, lasieren).

Ich habe sie für das Helfen bei einer älteren Frau geschenkt bekommen -
und konnte somit heute meine ca 20jährige!! Kunststoff-Brille vom Vermieter ersetzen.
Beschichteter/abgesplitterter Kunststoff ist viel ätzender (Optik + Sicherheit). 

@ Legendary

Hast Du das erste Futter schon ruiniert? 
Hattest doch erst ein komplettes Set bekommen, oder?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (20. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich habe sie für das Helfen bei einer älteren Frau geschenkt bekommen


----------



## Grushdak (20. November 2013)

??
Sie war noch original eingeschweisst, falls Du in die Richtung dachtest. 
mit w 

Immerhin habe ich damit ca 40&#8364; gespart.


----------



## Ogil (21. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Super Klang - aber ans Tragegefuehl muss ich mich erst noch gewoehnen. Meine Kaves waren zwar extrem schwer im Vergleich zu den AKGs - aber die Ohrmuscheln groesser und staerker gepolstert...


----------



## myadictivo (21. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber noch keine one im haus  das grenzt an folter


----------



## Zerasata (21. November 2013)

Danke Amazon aber die Full HD Next Gen Konsole dazu wäre nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## Deanne (21. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Teardrop-Plugs aus Glas. :----)


----------



## Legendary (21. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> @ Legendary
> 
> Hast Du das erste Futter schon ruiniert?
> Hattest doch erst ein komplettes Set bekommen, oder?



Nee.  Der Ixo hat kein Drehmomentfutter dabei, sowas muss man extra kaufen. 



myadictivo schrieb:


> aber noch keine one im haus  das grenzt an folter



Haha.


----------



## Aun (21. November 2013)

also wenn shakira keine drehzahlen erreicht, tut mir seine freundin leid ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. November 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schicke dinger! Plugs aus Glas hab ich persönlich ja noch nie gesehen...dürften aber besser sein (Hygiene) als die aus Kunststoff, oder?


----------



## Deanne (21. November 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schicke dinger! Plugs aus Glas hab ich persönlich ja noch nie gesehen...dürften aber besser sein (Hygiene) als die aus Kunststoff, oder?



Angenehmer zu tragen, hygienischer... 

Ich fand sie aber in erster Linie schick.


----------



## H2OTest (21. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. November 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Angenehmer zu tragen, hygienischer...
> 
> Ich fand sie aber in erster Linie schick.



Das sind sie, keine Frage ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. November 2013)

Xbox One Day One Edition
Charge Kit
Madden NFL 25
Battlefield 4
Forza Motorsport 5 CE
Dead Rising 3

Edit:
[attachment=13425:WP_20131122_001.jpg]


----------



## Keashaa (22. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2013)

viel spass mit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kabel Deutschland Vertrag anpassen lassen hatte noch den internet und telefon 32 tarif für 29,99 im 2ten jahr und habe jetzt den internet und telefon 50 für 32 euro im 2ten jahr und sogar 5mb mehr als versprochen erhalten wenn ich bedenk
das ich als ich letztes jahr noch bei der telekom vdsl 50 hatte und da nur 42 mb hatte


----------



## Saji (22. November 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> viel spass mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Speedtestseiten sind nur gut für einen ungefähren Überblick über die Datenraten. Die messen nur die Zeit die ein Datenpaket benötigt, was ziemlich ungenau sein kann. Besser über http://speedtest.qsc.de/ eine Datei mit 100MB oder 1GB runterladen und die Geschwindigkeit beobachten wo sie sich einpendelt. Das ist dann Tatsächlich die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit. Bei mir war es ja so das Ookla mir 17Mbit anzeigte, obwohl bei mir nur maximal 13 bis 14Mbit möglich sind.


----------



## Grushdak (22. November 2013)

Ich habe 50er VDSL bei der Telekom und auch nahezu (ca 49) die versprochenen Werte.
Dennoch gibt es zu Stoßzeiten auch mal Einbrüche - egal wie hoch/schnell der Anschluss ist.
Auch nützt bei sehr vielen Servern ein hoher Anschluss so gut wie gar nix, wenn die Server sehr schwach sind und die z.B. 50k Download erst gar nicht zulässt - sondern z.B. nur 350kb/sec.

Und Kabel Deutschland ist für mich aufgrund des Vorfalls vor ca 5 Jahren ein nogo


----------



## Zerasata (22. November 2013)

Zelda <3

Hätte mir fast auch diese neue HD Ready Konsole mitgenommen, konnte mich dann aber doch noch beherrschen


----------



## SkoII (22. November 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch beim Bund? Wenn ja, wieso weißer Shemag? Leicht unzweckmäßig ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. November 2013)

Die hier.<3
Air Max Hyperfuse Infrared
Ansonsten noch Gears of War 2 und Bioshock Infinite, sowie einen Marvel Ordner, Trennwände, n Mäppchen und ne Hose.

Meine Spielesammlung wächst endlich!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (22. November 2013)

Die Schuhe sind ja mal der oberhit(:


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. November 2013)

Ja, finde sie auch wunderschön. x)


----------



## Aun (22. November 2013)

bf4 für 30 tacken


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> bf4 für 30 tacken



woher?


----------



## Aun (22. November 2013)

gameladen, gibts für 35, ahtte noch ein guthaben
http://www.gameladen.com/category-29-b0-schn-c3-a4ppchen.html


----------



## Baron King Zwei (22. November 2013)

Auch für xbox 360?

ah vergiss es ich dachte legendary hätte das geposted


----------



## H2OTest (22. November 2013)

SkoII schrieb:


> Auch beim Bund? Wenn ja, wieso weißer Shemag? Leicht unzweckmäßig ^^



nicht beim Bund, meine winterjacke + Warmhalte shemag


----------



## SkoII (23. November 2013)

Das ist aber eine Nässeschutzjacke. Kälteschutz dann auch noch drunter?

Soll jetzt nicht negativ sein oder vielleicht weißt du das gar nicht, aber kann mir irgendjemand hier mal erklären, wieso Feldjacken oder sonstiges mit Flecktarn plötzlich so "hip und total trendy" sind? Ich sehe jeden Freitag und Sonntag, meist Frauen in solchen Sachen. Feldhose, Feldjacke und weiße Sneakers. Das war mein Highlight.


----------



## Fakebook (23. November 2013)

SkoII schrieb:


> Ich sehe jeden Freitag und Sonntag, meist Frauen in solchen Sachen.


*insert Magen-Darm-Grippe-Smiley*

Auch was neues. Brandblasen und Hertha vs. Leverkusen-Ticket. Morgen (heute) also Flutlicht-Spiel im Olympiastadion!


----------



## win3ermute (23. November 2013)

Fuck! That shit escalated quickly...

Ich wußte es eigentlich schon, als ich unbedarft die erste Super-8-Rolle alleine des Covers wegen ersteigerte. Es kam der erste, zweite und dritte Projektor und ein paar Rollen (nur so 40 - 60; nix ernstes). Da sagten mir dann bereits Freunde voraus, daß es nicht bei ein wenig "Fun" in Form heruntergeschnittener, deutscher Synchro-Versionen bleiben würde, sondern daß ich eh irgendwann "Ernst" mache... in Form von Komplettfassungen oder seltenstem Zeuch...

Und verdammt! Sie haben Recht behalten, die Säcke!

Erst vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mit einem guten Freund eine Liste aufgestellt, was auf "echtem Filmmaterial" erst so richtig geil wäre. Disneys Klassiker aus den '40ern wie Ausschnitte aus "The Three Caballeros" oder gesamte Cartoons wie "Donald Duck in the High Andes" fielen uns da sofort ein.

Prunkstücke - von denen wir nicht mal wußten, ob es sie auf Super8 überhaupt jemals gegeben hat - wären natürlich Sachen wie Tex-Avery-Cartoons; vor allen Dingen der unglaubliche "Red Hot Riding Hood". Obendrein wäre auch eine Komplettfassung des Stummfilms "The Phantom of the Opera" von 1925 mit Lon Chaney - bevorzugt mit der frühen TechniColor-Farbsequenz des "Balles" - unverzichtbar.

Absolut grandios - und mit sicherer Wahrscheinlichkeit entweder nie veröffentlicht oder absolut unerschwinglich - wäre jener berühmte Disney-Propaganda-Film, der Donald Duck in Nazi-Deutschland (inkl. "Donald Hitler") zeigt: "The Fuehrer's Face". 

Es fehlen noch diverse Disneys und Klassiker wie "Caligari" und "Nosferatu", aber der Anfang ist gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von links nach rechts: "The Fuehrer's Face"; "Red Hot Riding Hood" (und drei weitere Tex Averys in der Blechdose); "Donald Duck in the High Andes"; Excerpts from "The Three Caballeros" und in der Schachtel daneben 500 Meter auf 5 Rollen mit der Komplettversion von "Phantom of the Opera". Letzterer übrigens mit farbiger "Ball-Szene" und richtiger Bildlaufzeit (18 Bilder pro Sekunde).

Wurden innerhalb von nur zwei Wochen allesamt in den USA, UK und Deutschland in einem bekannten Auktionshaus angeboten und waren ebenso allesamt nicht nur relativ erschwinglich (insgesamt knapp 200 Ronzen), sondern vom Zustand her fast neuwertig... erwähnte ich "absolut rar und so gut wie nie angeboten"?

Shit has gone very, very real... I fuckin' love it...


----------



## Wynn (23. November 2013)

heb dir noch geld für den umzug auf


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neues Netzteil. In der Hoffnung mein Rechner möge nun nichtmehr abschmieren.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (23. November 2013)

ne Kiste Château d yquem, trink ich jetzt mit red bull


----------



## JokerofDarkness (24. November 2013)

*Neben Großeinkauf beim IKEA für das neue Arbeitszimmer gab es in letzter Zeit noch das hier:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (24. November 2013)

miind. 1 br ist totaler crap!!!!!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (24. November 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> miind. 1 br ist totaler crap!!!!!


Wenn dann ist es eine BD, aber danke für diesen Hinweis. Hoffe, ich kann heute Nacht gut schlafen.


----------



## Aun (24. November 2013)

ach leckt mich doch mit euren abkürzungen.
und nu ruhe 8im karton!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. November 2013)

Ne 1 in der Mathearbeit, ICH?!
Ich bin in Mathe eher so'n 5er Kandidat insbesondere in der höheren Mathematik versteh ich gar nichts.
5/5 Dabei sind mir Noten relativ unwichtig, nur da freuts mich, weil ich mit ner Katastrophe gerechnet habe. Mit Mathe kann man mich jagen.

Ansonsten die Lichteffekte in Infinite, so toll!*_*


----------



## odinxd (25. November 2013)

Hihi, heute bekommen:

[attachment=13428:5004-5086575b9e3cd.png]


Bekommt man für Club-Nintendo Sterne


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. November 2013)

Nachdem ich endlich mit Song of Ice and Fire durch bin, brauche ich neuen Lesestoff. Leider ist das Seiten/Geld Verhältnis nicht mehr so gut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (26. November 2013)

niceeeeee studierst du jetzt jura?


----------



## MasterXoX (26. November 2013)

M1ghty wegen" A Street Cat Named Bob" kann ich dir "Dr. David Dosa: Oscar" empfehlen  Hab ich vor kurzem gelesen. Fand ich richtig toll.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. November 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> niceeeeee studierst du jetzt jura?



2. Semester derzeit, aber ich bleibe diesmal wohl dran  Macht echt Spaß


----------



## Baron King Zwei (26. November 2013)

hätte ich auch bock drauf, vielleicht wenn ich fertig bin(:


----------



## odinxd (29. November 2013)

Wuup wuup Mario Time 

[attachment=13432:91W-Wq-zUqL__SL1500_.jpg]

Außerdem, unglaublich aber es fehlte in meiner Sammlung:

[attachment=13433:91uFqV67RlL__SL1500_.jpg]

Und den muss ich einfach mal sehen 

[attachment=13434:51VH85M6H2L.jpg]


----------



## Baron King Zwei (30. November 2013)

weihnachtsgeschenke top!
was verschenkt ihr so?


----------



## Alux (30. November 2013)

heuer gar nix


----------



## Legendary (30. November 2013)

Die beiden Kommoden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:>


----------



## orkman (1. Dezember 2013)

der ruf des kuckucks von jk rowling unter nem andern pseudonym ( buch)
nen autoradioadapter 
neue in ear kopfhoerer weil ich meine komischerweise sehr schnell schrotte ... ( 3 in den letzten 6 monaten)
das neue album von sido 30-11-80 (was meiner meinung nach kompletter schrott ist )


----------



## ZAM (1. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2013)

_Movember zuende?  _


----------



## ZAM (1. Dezember 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Movember zuende?  _



Ich würde den niemals komplett entfernen   Aber 6mm ist die Obergrenze *g*


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. Dezember 2013)

*Neue Spielsachen:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Dezember 2013)

Ihr könntet mal beide ruhig sein und beim Thema bleiben. Ich denke als Student muss man sich auch an Regeln halten..

Hab neu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (1. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War es nicht der Jurist, der in der Psychopathen-Berufe-Top 10-Liste auf Platz 2 stand? *kopfkratz
l4me - so vorhersehbar


----------



## myadictivo (1. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nachdem meine frau meine wiiU und xbox one aus dem wohnzimmer verbannt hat und ich aus trotz direkt die 5.1 anlage mitgenommen habe, durfte ich jetzt für kuschelige fernsehabende was neues kaufen ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Dezember 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> nachdem meine frau meine wiiU und xbox one aus dem wohnzimmer verbannt hat und ich aus trotz direkt die 5.1 anlage mitgenommen habe, durfte ich jetzt für kuschelige fernsehabende was neues kaufen ^^



Zu gütig


----------



## ZAM (1. Dezember 2013)

*aufräum*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nein, ich habe kein Blitzdings erworben, ich habe nur Streitereien entfernt. Reaktionen hierauf hat es ebenfalls nie gegeben.  
Und jetzt zeigt weiter Eure interessanten Errungenschaften.


----------



## Greendesert (1. Dezember 2013)

Seit vorgestern kann ich ein iPad Air mit 32GB und LTE mein eigen nennen


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und jetzt zeigt weiter Eure interessanten Errungenschaften.



blackfriday & autum sale ausserhalb von steam teilweise 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GOTY als sie für 3,21 € bei steam im angebot war





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gratis siehe meinen Blog





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blackfriday Deal 6€





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blackfriday Rabatt und $ zu € Rabatt 4,12€





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 steam herbst sale


----------



## Aun (1. Dezember 2013)

und die hälfte er games braucht er nicht, weil vorher gekauft ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Dezember 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Blackfriday Deal 6€







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k3I7p5lvkwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wieso hab ich das nicht mitbekommen ._.


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2013)

*http://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/*


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2013)

Ne neue Matratze, mega dick und flauschig.
Wollte gar nicht mehr aufstehen beim probeliegen grade ebend.


----------



## Legendary (2. Dezember 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> das neue album von sido 30-11-80 (was meiner meinung nach kompletter schrott ist )



So scheiden sich die Meinungen...ich find das Album nämlich voll gut.


----------



## Alux (2. Dezember 2013)

Heute endlich angekommen, dann hab ich wenigstens ne Beschäftigung beim Bund




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. Dezember 2013)

Fifa aber noch keine PS4  Und das schlimmste ist, dass ich dafür mein Fifa 14 für PS3 eingesendet habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Dezember 2013)

Starbound!


----------



## Jordin (5. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




O RLY?
YA RLY!
o,O


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 Ich hoffe ich muss sie nicht doch ne größe kleiner Bestellen weil wegen zurückssenden und so... Freu mich aber riesig ^^

Aber unverschämt das Jack Wolfskin bei 300 Euro noch Versandkosten verlangt...


----------



## schneemaus (5. Dezember 2013)

Einen  Roller-Derby-Namen und fertige Fotos vom Fotoshooting beim Training ^_^


Und: Alle Weihnachtsgeschenke. Das erste Jahr, in dem ich nicht kurz vor oder an Heiligabend fluchend durch die Stadt renne und noch was suche.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Dezember 2013)

Oktober ist immer ganz gut zum anfangen 

Was ich grad neu hab? 

Nen mächtigen Muskelkater von Just Dance...


----------



## Aun (6. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (6. Dezember 2013)

Zahnschmerzen...verursacht durch den Zahnarzt beim herausziehen der Weisheitszähne rechts.
wenigstens sind jetzt alle draussen.


----------



## Zerasata (6. Dezember 2013)

Seit letzter Woche - vor lauter zocken keine Zeit zum Posten gehabt


----------



## EspCap (6. Dezember 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Heute endlich angekommen, dann hab ich wenigstens ne Beschäftigung beim Bund



Oh Gott, der Tipler. Na dann viel Spaß. 
Ich empfehle eher den Giancoli, aber gut ist der schon auch. Aber trocken sind sie alle


----------



## win3ermute (7. Dezember 2013)

Zeuch halt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Hintergrund die Goblin-EP; 180g-Pressung im roten Vinyl und angeblich limitiert. Sind Neuaufnahmen; aber es ist verdammtes "Goblin"-Zeuch!

Ansonsten halt "Steiner" (meine erste und wahrscheinlich einzige Peckinpah-Version in Super8. Und meine Ausgabe ist Polyester - beat that!). Und Jack Arnolds "Gefahr aus dem Weltall"! In "Stereo-Bild"!

No one fucks with the "Stereo-Bild"! Only Super8-Fans have a "Stereo-Bild"!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ding in "Stereo-Bild" ist selbstverständlich nur die auf 20 Minuten runtergekürzte Version von Jack Arnolds "Gefahr aus dem Weltall" aus den '50ern. Allerdings in dem damals für B-Movies vorbehaltenen Zwei-Farben-3D-System (damals ein "Gag"; heute... nicht mehr als ein Gag). Im originalen 3D bis heute nicht mal auf den DVDs enthalten! Ist einer von zwei oder drei superraren Super8-Veröffentlichungen, die tatsächlich in 3D veröffentlicht wurden, wie sie damals eben auch in den Kinos liefen.

More serious shit incoming! "Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes" in einer angeblich farbechten Version (so ziemlich alles seinerzeit wurde in Super8 auf Technicolor kopiert, was sich allerdings zersetzt und die Farben völlig verliert, bis nur ein rotstichiges Schwarz-Weiß-Bild überbleibt) ist auch noch unterwegs 

Wen es interessiert: Polyester ist reißfest. Acetat war wohl damals billiger; konnte man allerdings auch damals leicht "durchreißen". Polyester ist kaum "trennbar", demoliert aufgrund der Reißfestigkeit aber auch die Mechanik mancher Projektoren vollkommen, sollte es zum "Verheddern" des Films kommen. Allerdings gelten Polyester-Filme als durchaus "farbecht": Der größte Teil der Super8-Kopien hat heute einen mehr oder minder kaum korrigierbaren "Rotstich": Dank Chemie und seinerzeit bedenkenloser Techniken sind Super-8-Filme heute kaum mehr genießbar, weil sie nur noch "rot-weiß" aussehen. Ausnahmen sind jene Kopien auf Agfa-Color und/oder Polyester. Farbechte Polyester-Kopien sind damit der "Holy Grail" in Sachen Sammlerausgaben (die werden auch in 500 Jahren noch genauso aussehen wie heute, wenn jede BluRay bereits verfallen ist) - und die sind so selten, daß immer wieder dieselben Leute dieselben Kopien verschiedenster Filmrollen für horrende Preise aufkaufen; in der Hoffnung, mindestens eine farbechte Kopie zu ergattern...

Es ist ein teures Hobby, es ist ein undankbares Hobby. Und ich liebe es! 

Keep cool! Dieses Hobby nimmt allmächlich Ausmaße an! Nächster Schritt sind 800-Meter-Kopien im Cinemascope-Format! Habt ihr gesehen, wie ich mich über die Komplettfassung von "Phantom of the Opera" in der "Blackhawk-Version" gefreut habe? Das Ding hat alternative Szenen, die in der restaurierten DVD-Version nicht enthalten sind! 

Ist natürlich alles eine Ausrede! Ich mag das "Knattern" des Projektors inklusive des Umgangs mit "echtem Filmmaterial". Eine "echte" Kopie von "Des Fuehrers Face", die gleichzeitig im farbechten Polyester-Format sowas wie eine absolute Seltenheit darstellt, ist mir allenthalb lieber und "wertvoller" als jede restaurierte DVD-Fassung (die es obendrein nur in Amiland in strenger Limitierung gab - und selbstverständlich habe ich diese Auflage im ultra-limitierter Stahlbox ebenfalls. Ist wie gesagt nie in Europa erschienen).

Die "absolute Super8"-Kopie wäre selbstverständlich der einzige Full-Length-Disney-Propaganda-Movie "Victory through Air Power". Ich hätte ja nie gedacht, daß "Fuehrer's Face" das Licht der Super8-Kopierwerke erblickt. Vielleicht hat es ja auch Disneys düsterster Propaganda-Streifen "Education for Death" geschafft (auf dem US-DVD-Set enthalten) - und besonders "Victory through Air Power"!

Und sollte es hier tatsächlich deutsche Disney-Fans geben, die die "Propaganda-Years of Disney" nicht kennen bzw. sich fragen, welch exzellente US-Disney-Box sie gerade verpasst haben - das ist die ultra-limitierte US-Box von "On the Front-Lines"; seit ca. 10 Jahren in dieser Form ausverkauft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einzige ultra-limitierte "Treasure-Box", die mich jemals interessiert hat. Damals beim Erscheinen gekauft. Mit "The Fuehrer's Face", "Education for Death" und natürlich "Victory through Air Power". Feel the envy!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 unter anderem zum Bday bekommen. Can't tell if troll or not.


----------



## Wynn (8. Dezember 2013)

herzlichen glückwunsch zum geburtstag nachträglich


----------



## Jordin (9. Dezember 2013)

Auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich <3



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> unter anderem zum Bday bekommen. Can't tell if troll or not.



Was soll'n das sein? Bier etwa???


----------



## Deanne (9. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> unter anderem zum Bday bekommen. Can't tell if troll or not.



Alles Gute nachträglich! 

@Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Dezember 2013)

Was ist den das? Lautsprecher?


----------



## Jhall (9. Dezember 2013)

PS4 Kamera


----------



## Wynn (9. Dezember 2013)

bald werden wir also alle bilder von jhall auf seinem ps4 profil finden von denen er nix weiss ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Dezember 2013)

Danke euch lieben <3

Ratzeputz ist ein Ingwer Schnaps, nur halt mit 58 %. Es ist das schlimmste, was ich jemals getrunken habe (schlimmer als Strohrum, der ja noch relativ neutral im Geschmack ist). Aber naja, wenn man ihn einmal probiert hat, ist man schon angefixt .


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. Dezember 2013)

nein



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ratzeputz ist ein Ingwer Schnaps, nur halt mit 58 %. Es ist das schlimmste, was ich jemals getrunken habe (schlimmer als Strohrum, der ja noch relativ neutral im Geschmack ist). Aber naja, wenn man ihn einmal probiert hat, ist man schon angefixt .



uuh dann bring mir doch mal ein gläschen vorbei(:


----------



## Deanne (9. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> uuh dann bring mir doch mal ein gläschen vorbei(:



Mich hat das irgendwie auch neugerig gemacht.


----------



## Jhall (9. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ratzeputz ist ein Ingwer Schnaps, nur halt mit 58 %. Es ist das schlimmste, was ich jemals getrunken habe (schlimmer als Strohrum, der ja noch relativ neutral im Geschmack ist). Aber naja, wenn man ihn einmal probiert hat, ist man schon angefixt .



Ist das Zeug auch so scharf? Ich musste mal einen "Wurzelsepp" trinken, das war auch so Ingwerkram und das hat mich voll umgehauen..



Wynn schrieb:


> bald werden wir also alle bilder von jhall auf seinem ps4 profil finden von denen er nix weiss ^^



Hab keine, weiß das nur weile meine Ex eine hat.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Dezember 2013)

Jhall schrieb:


> Ist das Zeug auch so scharf? Ich musste mal einen "Wurzelsepp" trinken, das war auch so Ingwerkram und das hat mich voll umgehauen..



Scharf nicht direkt, aber brennt halt extrem im Nachgeschmack.


----------



## Aun (9. Dezember 2013)

naja schnaps, der dir die röhe ausbrennt ist auch nicht immer einer von der super sorte. und ratzeputz ist ekelzeug, genau wie jägermeister oder bibergeil. *kotz*


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. Dezember 2013)

was ist denn gutes zeug? kenn mich leider nicht so aus


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Dezember 2013)

Zyankali soll ganz gut sein, empfehle ich dir mal zu probieren.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. Dezember 2013)

sollche witzchen kannst du mit deinen freunden machen


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> was ist denn gutes zeug? kenn mich leider nicht so aus



Getränke mit einem möglichst geringen Anteil an Fuselölen.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. Dezember 2013)

ah gut danke dann hol ich mir das(:


----------



## Deanne (10. Dezember 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> naja schnaps, der dir die röhe ausbrennt ist auch nicht immer einer von der super sorte. und ratzeputz ist ekelzeug, genau wie jägermeister oder bibergeil. *kotz*



Jägermeister? Harmlos. Der ekelhafteste Fusel, den ich jemals trinken musste, war dieses fiese, grüne Waldgeist-Zeug. Mittlerweile gibt es das auch in anderen Geschmacksrichtungen, aber es schmeckt immer gleich abartig.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



childish gambino - because the internet

Album des Jahres.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Dezember 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Jägermeister? Harmlos. Der ekelhafteste Fusel, den ich jemals trinken musste, war dieses fiese, grüne Waldgeist-Zeug. Mittlerweile gibt es das auch in anderen Geschmacksrichtungen, aber es schmeckt immer gleich abartig.



Das widerlichste, das ich je getrunken hab, war "Krabbel die Wand nuff" und der Knoblauchschnaps von der gleichen Firma. Danach wär ich tatsächlich am liebsten die Wand hoch gegangen.


----------



## Konov (10. Dezember 2013)

neue LED Funzel am stadradl 5/5

festnetz-telefon, useless aber beinahe umsonst
obwohl ne is doch net so useless ^^


----------



## Jhall (10. Dezember 2013)

Zwei Tickets für Ok Kid am Donnerstag.


----------



## odinxd (12. Dezember 2013)

Neue Liquids für E-Zigarette
Und 2 Tickets

1 Mal Elbriot 2014 unter anderem mit Machine Head

Und Sonisphere Festival in Hamburg, mit Slayer als Vorband und METALLICA    und das beste, die Karten sind in Front of Stage, direkt for der Bühne


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Dezember 2013)

odinxd schrieb:


> 1 Mal Elbriot 2014 unter anderem mit Machine Head



War dieses Jahr dort, geiles Konzert (das LineUp für nächstes Jahr sagt mir nicht so zu)


----------



## Alux (12. Dezember 2013)

Endlich wieder nen Tattootermin da ich den ersten verschieben musste.

Welche sind denn gute Kopfhörer zum Musik hören? Mit Klinkenstecker.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (12. Dezember 2013)

ich hab beyerdynamic dt 990, sind ganz geil zum musik hören, hab noch keine anderen gehabt, außer ein paar akg, aber bin zufrieden(:

haha cool 500 posts ich  muss mal aufhören hier zu schreiben


----------



## Alux (12. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> ich hab beyerdynamic dt 990, sind ganz geil zum musik hören, hab noch keine anderen gehabt, außer ein paar akg, aber bin zufrieden(:
> 
> haha cool 500 posts ich  muss mal aufhören hier zu schreiben



Der Preis tut ja weh


----------



## Baron King Zwei (12. Dezember 2013)

hm ich hab meine hier im musikgeschäft für 150 bekommen, was hast du denn im internet gefunden?


----------



## odinxd (13. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> War dieses Jahr dort, geiles Konzert (das LineUp für nächstes Jahr sagt mir nicht so zu)



Ich war auch dieses Jahr da  , war echt genial

Viel ist da noch nicht aber für mich lohnt es sich schon wegen Machine Head, die finde ich einfach super


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (13. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für 5 euro jetzt wo ich alles habe kann ich ja mal langsam anfangen ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab meinen Laptop wieder, ich hätte nicht gedacht das er wirklich repariert wird. 
Ansonsten noch'n Messerset für's kochen.
Oh und Gears of War 2/3 Judgement, Steelbook von Riptide, Halo 3 Limited, Reach, RDR, Dantes Inferno und Diablo3, alles für die 360.
Ich bin zwar erst bei Akt 3, aber D3 ist echt für die Konsole geschaffen!x)


----------



## Aun (13. Dezember 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar erst bei Akt 3, aber D3 ist echt für die Konsole geschaffen!x)



Ketzerei! Verbrennt Sie!


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Dezember 2013)

Warum musst du ständig Leute verbrennen? Wenn dir brennendes Fleisch dermaßen gefällt, dann mach eine Würstchenbude auf...


----------



## Jhall (13. Dezember 2013)

Echt mal, verbrenn doch mal ne Brücke.


----------



## Alux (13. Dezember 2013)

Was ist denn so schlimm an Fleisch?


----------



## Legendary (13. Dezember 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Ketzerei! Verbrennt Sie!



Nur weil du keine Ahnung hast. D3 für die 360er ist wirklich genial, das Handling gefällt mir besser als auf dem PC.

Hab neu:

neuer Küchenstuhl
Philips In-Ear Kopfhörer
Regal für die Küche
Weihnachtsgeschenk für die Freundin


----------



## Baron King Zwei (13. Dezember 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Weihnachtsgeschenk für die Freundin



yo legendary was verschenkst du so? hast du noch gute ideen für mich?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Dezember 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Nur weil du keine Ahnung hast. D3 für die 360er ist wirklich genial, das Handling gefällt mir besser als auf dem PC.
> 
> Hab neu:
> 
> ...



Eben das ist es. x)
Spiele ja DJ, das spielt sich wie ein Shooter, so schön flüssig und woah. Hatte es ja auf dem PC mal gespielt, war unerträglich.


----------



## Aun (13. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> yo legendary was verschenkst du so? hast du noch gute ideen für mich?



Kaliumcyanid


----------



## Legendary (13. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> yo legendary was verschenkst du so? hast du noch gute ideen für mich?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




:>


----------



## Baron King Zwei (13. Dezember 2013)

hm das ist ja cool, leider hat sie schon diese mit der man auch kakao machen kann, weiß gerade nicht wie die heißt:/
und ich liebe meine nespresso, leider kann sie nicht 2 auf einmal machen


----------



## Alux (13. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> hm ich hab meine hier im musikgeschäft für 150 bekommen, was hast du denn im internet gefunden?



150^^


----------



## Alux (15. Dezember 2013)

Age of Empires III : Complete Edition


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Dezember 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Age of Empires III : Complete Edition



Alles nach AoE 2/Gold ist rotz.:c


----------



## Firun (15. Dezember 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Alles nach AoE 2/Gold ist rotz.:c


Das ist allein deine Meinung.


----------



## Legendary (15. Dezember 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> Das ist allein deine Meinung.



Die ich aber ebenso vertrete.


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. Dezember 2013)

_Dieser Bod..äh..tolles Tattoo! (:_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2013)

Sieht wirklich gut aus!


----------



## Tikume (16. Dezember 2013)

Nach Ende des Kickstarter-Projekts heute per Post gekommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Headset Ersatz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (16. Dezember 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nach Ende des Kickstarter-Projekts heute per Post gekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> Und Headset Ersatz:



Eine TARDIS! EINE TARDIS!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Topic: Neuer Scherkopf für meinen Braun 790cc. Wurde endlich mal Zeit. >.>


----------



## Firun (16. Dezember 2013)

Neue Wärme im Haus, und super gemütlich dazu  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2013)

Nen Monat WoW... jetzt wo ich frei hab.


----------



## Ogil (16. Dezember 2013)

Und was ist der Plan fuer die anderen 25 Tage - nachdem Dir wieder einmal bewusst geworden ist, warum Du damals aufgehoert hattest?

PS: Ganz neu hab ich Urlaub - keinen Monat aber immerhin 3 Wochen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Und was ist der Plan fuer die anderen 25 Tage - nachdem Dir wieder einmal bewusst geworden ist, warum Du damals aufgehoert hattest?



Alle 3 Tage für 10 Minuten reinschauen und um mir einzureden, dass die 13 &#8364; doch nicht umsonst sind ?

Ist halt wie ne heiße Ex Freundin. Am Anfang macht es Spaß, aber nach ein paar Tagen merkst du, wieso du Schluss gemacht hast.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Dezember 2013)

Viscera Cleanup Detail

OMG


----------



## Egooz (17. Dezember 2013)

DayZ Early Access! Endlich


----------



## odinxd (17. Dezember 2013)

Steam Key für Lego Herr der Ringe bei Amazon gefunden, total günstig 

Und die Lego Spiele sind meiner Meinung nach sehr gut gemacht und witzig vor allem


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (17. Dezember 2013)

neue pedale fürs stadtrad, Engelbert und Strauss Shorts zum biken (unverwüstlich, hoffentlich! ^^)
neuen haarschnitt


----------



## Korgor (17. Dezember 2013)

Das gönne ich mir, da bald Weihnachten ist:

Mad Catz M.M.O. 7



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und

Mad Catz S.T.R.I.K.E.5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Dezember 2013)

Egooz schrieb:


> DayZ Early Access! Endlich



Dis. Nach der langen (so lang war sie eig. nicht ...) Wartezeit... .___.


----------



## zoizz (17. Dezember 2013)

Korgor schrieb:


> Das gönne ich mir, da bald Weihnachten ist:
> 
> Mad Catz M.M.O. 7



Die Maus sieht ja mal nice aus.  +1


----------



## Saji (17. Dezember 2013)

Korgor schrieb:


> Das gönne ich mir, da bald Weihnachten ist:
> 
> Mad Catz M.M.O. 7



Wenn sie vom Aufbau her so ist wie die RAT 7 dann freu dich schon mal über rostenden Schrauben an den Seitenteilen. *g* Ansonsten war die RAT 7 echt gut; die MMO 7 wird wohl auch so sein.

Zu DayZ, das ist eine Early Access Alpha. Das klingt eher nach einem verzweifelten Versuch das Interesse irgendwie aufrecht zu erhalten. In ca. einem Jahr, mehr oder weniger, soll das Ding in die Beta gehen, dann reden wir weiter. ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Dezember 2013)

Korgor schrieb:


> Das gönne ich mir, da bald Weihnachten ist:
> 
> Mad Catz M.M.O. 7
> 
> ...




Sieht aus wie Transformers...


----------



## Korgor (17. Dezember 2013)

Jepp, die meißten Mäuse von Mad Catz sehen so aus.
Der Vorteil, man kann sie an seine Hand anpassen (klein / mittel / groß)


----------



## Ahramanyu (17. Dezember 2013)

Final Fantasy VIII von Steam: http://store.steampowered.com/app/39150/

Endlich wieder etwas vernünftiges zum streamen. <3


----------



## ZAM (17. Dezember 2013)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Final Fantasy VIII von Steam: http://store.steampo....com/app/39150/
> 
> Endlich wieder etwas vernünftiges zum streamen. <3




Ich warte mit allen Steam-Käufen grad bis 19.12


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. Dezember 2013)

Mehr konnte ich fürs Photo nicht retten, ein großer Teil wird derweil schon verpackt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (18. Dezember 2013)

Deine Kinder kriegen wirklich zu viel...das mein ich ernst.

Wie willst du ihnen später mal Verzicht beibringen? Ist ja schön...ich wurde als Einzelkind auch stark verwöhnt aber wenn ich die Fotos so sehe (auch von letztem Jahr)...naja. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich sehe da 4 Legopackete. Es ist fuckin Weihnachten, ich würde meinen Kindern in der Zeit auch was gönnen, hätte ich welche (und sein Einkommen) 

Erziehungsstile sollte man nicht anzweifeln, solange man keine Einsicht hat. Sag ich als Erzieher. (Wobei chronischer Verzicht auch schädlich ist)


----------



## orkman (18. Dezember 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Deine Kinder kriegen wirklich zu viel...das mein ich ernst.
> 
> Wie willst du ihnen später mal Verzicht beibringen? Ist ja schön...ich wurde als Einzelkind auch stark verwöhnt aber wenn ich die Fotos so sehe (auch von letztem Jahr)...naja.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



du siehst das falsch ... alles seins ... wer spielt nicht gern mit lego ?


----------



## Wynn (18. Dezember 2013)

die erziehung seiner kinder ist seine sache 

und es ist weihnachten und teilweise hat er ja schonmal erzählt das die kinder mit ihren taschengeld bei ihm was billiger kaufen können damit sie den wert des geld kennenlern


----------



## Legendary (18. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich sehe da 4 Legopackete.



Das Meiste ist oder wird schon verpackt hat er gesagt, das sind nicht nur 4 Legos. 

Naja mir solls wurscht sein, ich merk schon das ich in der Hinsicht wohl alleine mit meiner Meinung stehe. :>


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Dezember 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> ich merk schon das ich in der Hinsicht wohl alleine mit meiner Meinung stehe. :>



nicht ganz


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Dezember 2013)

gönnt doch den kindern ihr lego


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. Dezember 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Deine Kinder kriegen wirklich zu viel...das mein ich ernst.
> 
> Wie willst du ihnen später mal Verzicht beibringen? Ist ja schön...ich wurde als Einzelkind auch stark verwöhnt aber wenn ich die Fotos so sehe (auch von letztem Jahr)...naja.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Wenn Du Kinder hast, dann reden wir. Bis dahin einfach mal den Ball flach halten, wenn wir Weihnachten zum geilsten Tag im Jahr meiner Kinder machen.


----------



## EspCap (18. Dezember 2013)

2 Tickets für Helge nächstes Jahr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (18. Dezember 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Deine Kinder kriegen wirklich zu viel...das mein ich ernst.



Ich habe als Kind deutlich mehr bekommen. Gut getan hat es mir nicht unbedingt. Den Wert von Geld habe ich erst kennengelernt, als ich selbst gearbeitet habe.

@Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (19. Dezember 2013)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Wenn Du Kinder hast, dann reden wir. Bis dahin einfach mal den Ball flach halten, wenn wir Weihnachten zum geilsten Tag im Jahr meiner Kinder machen.



Naja wenn es sich um die Kelly Family handelt ist das auch gar nicht soviel


----------



## JokerofDarkness (19. Dezember 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Naja wenn es sich um die Kelly Family handelt ist das auch gar nicht soviel


Nein, hier wird sich gewaschen und rumlungern in der Einkaufspassage gibt es nicht.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Dezember 2013)

Diskutieren ist verboten, das endet doch nur wieder in Rassismus und Glaubenskriegen!

Es kann uns doch latte sein was aus seinen Kindern wird,  ist seine Sache, wir haben hier keinen zu erziehen. Wenn er das als sinnvoll ansieht wird er sehen was er von hat.^^


----------



## ZAM (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe nie Lego bek .. erm ..  Grundsatzdiskussionen über Erziehung finde ich in dem Thread hier auch unangebracht. Es geht hier auch weiterhin ums teilen was man tolles zuletzt erworben/bekommen/gefunden hat :-P


----------



## Manowar (19. Dezember 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es geht hier auch weiterhin ums teilen was man tolles zuletzt erworben/bekommen/gefunden hat :-P



Genau darum geht es doch? 
Das Wort "zuletzt" kann man halt ein wenig dehnen! 

Hab auch mehr bekommen und mir hats definitiv nicht geschadet.
Das wichtigste was es mir beigebracht hat, ist, dass dieser Lebenstandard toll ist und ich mindestens das selbe erreichen wollte.
Also..tolle Motivation, was Bildung und Beruf angeht.

Kleine Spielerei für den Schreibtisch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Dezember 2013)

Nen Honda Accord Tourer 2,2 diesel sport vollausstattung yes


----------



## Wynn (19. Dezember 2013)

manowar tuest damit am schreibtisch schnitzen oder wie ?


habe neu tschibo sim karte


----------



## Jhall (19. Dezember 2013)

Einen 60kg schweren Gauselmann Kicker und so gut wie keinen Platz dafür..


----------



## schneemaus (19. Dezember 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> manowar tuest damit am schreibtisch schnitzen oder wie ?
> 
> 
> habe neu tschibo sim karte



Wo fährt denn das Tut-Tut hin?

BTT: Ne tolle Mütze und ne Micky-Maus-Müslischale.


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2013)

150 euro paysafe card


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Dezember 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> 150 euro paysafe card


Da bereitet sich wer auf den Wintersale vor.
Lass mal das neue Walking Dead Spiel springen hun!

Btt,  Uncharted 2 im Steelbook und'n 360 Controller mit RolMOD.<3


----------



## Wynn (19. Dezember 2013)

paysafecard geht nicht nur für steam ^^ 

und ein hun gibts nicht ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Dezember 2013)

honey = hun


----------



## MasterXoX (19. Dezember 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Nen Honda Accord Tourer 2,2 diesel sport vollausstattung yes



Oh yeah 
Bildas bitte.


----------



## win3ermute (20. Dezember 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es geht hier auch weiterhin ums teilen was man tolles zuletzt erworben/bekommen/gefunden hat :-P



Wie, teilen?! Ich dachte, es ginge ums angeben... so macht das doch keinen Spaß... immer diese vorweihnachtliche Gemütskacke...

Außerdem bin ich auch der Meinung, Jokers Kinder bekommen zuviel. Aber nur, weil wir nix davon abbekommen *grummel*

Anyway, zum Thema - macht vielleicht auch den Zam ein ganz klein wenig neidisch. Ist die letzte Veröffentlichung von Marketing im S8-Bereich; danach schwenkte die Firma komplett auf Video um. Rolle und Hülle scheinen mit einer Zeitmaschine frisch aus dem Laden von vor mehr als 30 Jahren in die Jetzt-Zeit gebeamt worden zu sein - wirkt komplett wie neu! Der Preis für diese Rarität war allerdings auch exorbitant, aber hielt sich noch im halbwegs vernünftigen Rahmen (zumindest, wenn man meinen "Vernunftsmaßstab" anlegt - ich sammel immerhin ollen S8-Kram, was mit "Vernunft" eigentlich nich viel zu tun hat...).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stundenlange Sitzung mit Edith später (ist ja nich so, als sei ich dafür bekannt):

Das Ding erreichte mich in einem Paket, in dem Hülle und Rolle extra verpackt waren. "Echtes" Filmmaterial will am besten in einer Metalldose mit Feuchtigkeitsabsorber gelagert werden. Im Paket waren obendrauf die Hülle und darunter die Filmdose. Rolle war mit "Vorspannband" versehen (die ersten Meter beim Einspannen in den Projektor leiden am meisten; Filme werden Zentimeter um Zentimeter kürzer, wenn der Projektor mal eben den ersten Meter "verschluckt"); darüberhinaus war die Metallverpackung luftdicht versiegelt!

Trotz Acetat-Kopie war hier kein Farbverlust sehbar - das war brilliant wie am ersten Tag (ich tippe auf Agfa-Color; TechniColor wäre längst zersetzt). Und keinerlei Laufstreifen, Tonaussetzer oder sonstiges. Habe mir das Ding gerade auf dem Bolex angesehen und bin völlig "geflasht". Mehr "Film" geht trotz der kurzen Laufzeit (knapp 18 Minuten - sowas wie ein verlängerter Trailer) tatsächlich nur im Kino!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



A propos Projektor: Ich hänge gerade an der "Königsklasse" der S8-Projektoren dran! Sollte ich so ein Gerät tatsächlich erwerben können, erwarte ich von euch, in Zukunft nur noch mit "Eurer Elmotät" angesprochen zu werden!


----------



## orkman (21. Dezember 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> das endet doch nur wieder in Rassismus und Glaubenskriegen!




MEISTER ... soll ich das  goldene Kreuz wieder aus dem schrank rausholen ?! damit koenn wa die unglaeubigen erschlagen  *scherz* was ich neu hab ... eine neue schicke casio uhr die ich mir mal im vorraus gekauft habe weil meine jetzige schon alt ist und die neue die einzige ueberhaupt war , seit langem , die mir ueberhaupt gefaellt ...dann noch weihnachtsgeschenk fuer die familie und ein buch mit trinkspielen


----------



## Baron King Zwei (21. Dezember 2013)

uh zeig mal die uhr
hab auch einige casio uhren, man kann sich halt alle kaufen die einem gefallen, ohne irgendwie auf den preis achten zu müssen

neu hab ich belvedere, trink ich jetzt mit einem strohhalm aus der flasche(:


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> neu hab ich belvedere, trink ich jetzt mit einem strohhalm aus der flasche(:



Wenn ich ehrlich bin, kann ich das nicht glauben. Wir hatten schon fragen darüber, was überhaupt taugt, dann hatten wir schon Posts mit teuren Sachen die mit Kram gemixt werden und jetzt den puren Wodka mit dem Strohhalm.

Ich würde dir glauben, wenn du sagst, dass du nen Belvedere trinkst oder wenn du was anderes direkt aus der Flasche süffelst. Aber irgendwie kommt mir die Kombo einfach nach 'ner Flunkerei vor. 
Das wäre ja, als ob man ein Kobe Steak in Ketchup ertränkt. 

Was ich neu habe? 
Ein Weihnachtsgeschenkt für meine Mutti: Ne Sterlingkette mit einem Swarovski als Anhänger. Ich glaube, das ist das teuerste, was ich jemals verschenken durfte. Ich würde gerne Mal einer Herzensdame ein Geschenk machen. 
Und wenn mein Bruder zu Weihnachten nicht auftaucht, kann ich meine Musiksammlung noch etwas erweitern.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. Dezember 2013)

Neben ein paar MP3 - Angebotsalben von Amazon und iTunes kam heute endlich die erlösende Versandmail des vor Wochen bestellten iPad Air's für meine Frau. Nun muss das Teil nur noch eintreffen und alles ist perfekt. Ach und der traditionelle Weihnachtsbaum ist auch seit heute da.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (21. Dezember 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, kann ich das nicht glauben. Wir hatten schon fragen darüber, was überhaupt taugt, dann hatten wir schon Posts mit teuren Sachen die mit Kram gemixt werden und jetzt den puren Wodka mit dem Strohhalm.
> 
> Ich würde dir glauben, wenn du sagst, dass du nen Belvedere trinkst oder wenn du was anderes direkt aus der Flasche süffelst. Aber irgendwie kommt mir die Kombo einfach nach 'ner Flunkerei vor.
> Das wäre ja, als ob man ein Kobe Steak in Ketchup ertränkt.
> ...



das stimmt schon, weshalb sollte ich sowas denn sonst erzählen?
es gibt von belvedere diese geilen 200ml flaschen für je 10 euro, ich glaube die sind sogar dafür gemacht, dass man da einen strohhalm reinsteckt
und recht verbreitet ist diese trinkweise eigentlich auch, jedenfalls hab ich das schon recht häufig gesehen bin also nicht der einzige

deine dame triffst du schon noch, solange kannst du dir ja einfach selber coole sachen kaufen



JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Neben ein paar MP3 - Angebotsalben von Amazon und iTunes kam heute endlich die erlösende Versandmail des vor Wochen bestellten iPad Air's für meine Frau. Nun muss das Teil nur noch eintreffen und alles ist perfekt. Ach und der traditionelle Weihnachtsbaum ist auch seit heute da.



hol dir doch spotify, ich spar dadurch 4.000.000 euro im monat


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> hol dir doch spotify, ich spar dadurch 4.000.000 euro im monat


Dafür ist es bei uns schon zu spät, denn wir haben etwas über 1000 Alben zzgl. Maxis.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> das stimmt schon, weshalb sollte ich sowas denn sonst erzählen?
> es gibt von belvedere diese geilen 200ml flaschen für je 10 euro, ich glaube die sind sogar dafür gemacht, dass man da einen strohhalm reinsteckt
> und recht verbreitet ist diese trinkweise eigentlich auch, jedenfalls hab ich das schon recht häufig gesehen bin also nicht der einzige



cause Interwebz. 

Ich muss mich wohl entschuldigen. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es auch 200ml Flaschen gibt.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (21. Dezember 2013)

und jetzt willst du keine mehr kaufen oder wie?
das lohnt sich doch schon, wenn du sonst nur ~1 album pro monat kaufen würdest



Schrottinator schrieb:


> cause Interwebz.
> 
> Ich muss mich wohl entschuldigen. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es auch 200ml Flaschen gibt.



du musst dich nicht entschuldigen
die hab ich verrückter weise auch erst bei mir im getränkecenter und im duty free gesehen keine ahnung wo alle anderen die überhaupt herhaben


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> und jetzt willst du keine mehr kaufen oder wie?
> das lohnt sich doch schon, wenn du sonst nur ~1 album pro monat kaufen würdest


Bei den Angebotspreisen sind es sogar 2 Alben, also 24 im Jahr. Dann sind es aber meine und die ganze Anlage im Haus ist zudem auf iTunes ausgelegt und AirPlay fähig.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (21. Dezember 2013)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Bei den Angebotspreisen sind es sogar 2 Alben, also 24 im Jahr. Dann sind es aber meine und die ganze Anlage im Haus ist zudem auf iTunes ausgelegt und AirPlay fähig.



du hast recht, das ist natürlich ein sehr humanes kaufverhalten und würde spotify nicht unbedingt rechtfertigen
ich hab mir im jahr bevor ich spotify entdeckt habe etwa 100-200 alben gekauft, daher lohnt sich das sehr für mich


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> du hast recht, das ist natürlich ein sehr humanes kaufverhalten und würde spotify nicht unbedingt rechtfertigen
> ich hab mir im jahr bevor ich spotify entdeckt habe etwa 100-200 alben gekauft, daher lohnt sich das sehr für mich


Wenn der Grundstock von mehreren hundert Alben abgedeckt ist, dann kommt doch irgendwann nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (21. Dezember 2013)

hm kann ich momentan noch nicht so bestätigen, ich höre gern alle guten neuen indie releases und da kommt schon etwas zusammen


----------



## Perkone (21. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was man net so alles findet.


----------



## Aun (22. Dezember 2013)

ich frag mich ja, was er mit nem 7,62er gurt so macht ^^
oder?
 sollte doch karabiner muni sein oder? pass bloß auf, solltest du dir sowas als halskette bohren lassen/machen!


----------



## Jordin (22. Dezember 2013)

Perkone schrieb:


> Was man net so alles findet.



Sollten wir anfangen die Medien zu benachrichtigen?
Heute ist bestimmt irgendwo verkaufsoffener Sonntag. 
Wo wohnst du genau?


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Dezember 2013)

Cooles Armband


----------



## Wynn (22. Dezember 2013)

Jordin schrieb:


> Heute ist bestimmt irgendwo verkaufsoffener Sonntag.



Baden-Würtemberg,Berlin,Brandenburg, Hessen, Niedersachsen, teile von Nordrein Westfalen, teile von saarland, teile von sachsen-anhalt, teile von sachsen, teile von thüringen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. Dezember 2013)

Puuh, dass war knapp, aber jetzt sind auch endlich die letzten Geschenke dank Sonntagslieferung von Hermes da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (23. Dezember 2013)

Nur zur Info, das Zeug ist leer, alles verschossen. Hab ich auf nem Dachboden gefunden von nem alten Bauernhaus. Also nix gefährliches.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. Dezember 2013)

Perkone schrieb:


> Nur zur Info, das Zeug ist leer, alles verschossen. Hab ich auf nem Dachboden gefunden von nem alten Bauernhaus. Also nix gefährliches.


Zumindest die Leute, die beim Bund waren, sollten gesehen haben, dass es sich um einen wieder zusammengesetzten Patronengurt vom MG mit abgefeuerter Ladung handelt.


----------



## Deanne (23. Dezember 2013)

Gestern habe ich mit Freunden gewichelt. Habe mal wieder den Hauptgewinn geschossen:

- 2 Flaschen Hugo (Prosecco mit Holunderblütensirup), davon wird mir immer schlecht
- DVD "Gran Turino" mit Clint Eastwood (interessiert mich so gar nicht)


----------



## Aun (23. Dezember 2013)

schenkste mir gran torino?


----------



## vollmi (23. Dezember 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> - DVD "Gran Turino" mit Clint Eastwood (interessiert mich so gar nicht)



Ist aber ein sehr guter Film. Der zum nachdenken anregt.

mfG René


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Dezember 2013)

Sitzbezüge für's Auto und eine Art Scheibenputzer für innen.


----------



## Legendary (24. Dezember 2013)

Too muck fucking viel! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




- 8 GB USB Stick in Form eines Porsche
- Laserwasserwaage von Bosch
- Neues Zubehör mit Bits für meinen Ixo IV
- Mon Cherie
- Geldbeutel
- Buch "Achtung die Googles kommen"
- Grillspieße von WMF
- 270 Euro
- Gutschein von Hornbach

Ich weiß nicht was ihr alle fürn Prob mit Weihnachten habt...tzz.


----------



## Alux (24. Dezember 2013)

Immer diese Konsumgesellschaft!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Dezember 2013)

- David Backham Parfüm
- David Backham Shampoo (beides unabhängig voneinander, wasn Zufall  )
- Nixon "Sentry" Armbanduhr
- 50 € Amazon Gutschein
- Ebenfalls Kopfhörer/Gaming Headset, Steelseries Siberia v2 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




- Kugelschreiber
- Gutschein fürn Haarschnitt (auch bisher noch nicht gesehen)
- 150 € Geld/andere Gutscheine


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> - David Backham Parfüm
> - David Backham Shampoo (beides unabhängig voneinander, wasn Zufall  )



Solche Geschenke sind immer als dezenter Hinweis gedacht, dass der Beschenkte stinkt und sich mal waschen sollte.


----------



## orkman (24. Dezember 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Solche Geschenke sind immer als dezenter Hinweis gedacht, dass der Beschenkte stinkt und sich mal waschen sollte.




 this.... was ich neu habe ? geld zu weihnachten und ein schicker hochwertiger kugelschreiber mit asia motiven drauf


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Dezember 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Solche Geschenke sind immer als dezenter Hinweis gedacht, dass der Beschenkte stinkt und sich mal waschen sollte.



Dann muss ich aber aus meinem Keller... nah.


----------



## win3ermute (24. Dezember 2013)

Außergewöhnliche Filme verdienen entsprechende Verpackung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erinnert an schöne alte LaserDisc-Boxen, ist aber Blu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drei Blus, Soundtrack-CD, Film-Frame und großformatiges Buch mit tollen Bildern vom Set. Meine Freunde wissen, was ich brauche...


----------



## schneemaus (25. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jeweils vier (außen die 93A, innen 88A - innen Pusher Wheels -> mehr Grip, außen Speed Wheels -> Mehr Geschwindigkeit). Die hab ich mir auch gewünscht, hätte sonst ziemlich lang drauf sparen müssen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




x)


Außerdem von meiner Patentante fünf Bücher, ein Schuhregal, ein paar Lock&Lock-Dosen, Nagellack-Krams. Die hat's mal wieder übertrieben ^^


----------



## win3ermute (25. Dezember 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> ein Schuhregal



Des Klischees wegen zitiert . Dinge, die kein Mann jemals brauchen oder verschenken wird...


----------



## Wynn (25. Dezember 2013)

persönliche geschenke wie bei winter & maus sind eh immer cool


----------



## Baron King Zwei (25. Dezember 2013)

Ein schuhregal ist eigentlich auch als Mann ganz nice, da kann man seine Schuhe reinstellen damit sie nicht auf dem Boden rumstehen



orkman schrieb:


> this.... was ich neu habe ? geld zu weihnachten und ein schicker hochwertiger kugelschreiber mit asia motiven drauf



Apropos Asia, ich hab so ein spaßiges japanisches Messer neu, zum Klebeband durchschneiden ist es fantastisch

sonst hab ich garnicht viel zu Weihnachten bekommen, aber ich habe mich über die Geschenke gefreut

https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/fjaellraeven-barents-parka-211597/?sku=211597008 in grün, die Farbe ist sehr schön, leider ist die Jacke sehr warm, zu warm um sie im Haus zu tragen

Ein paar Bücher, schön bisschen lesen, top

Teegläser, trinke nie Tee aber doch sehr schön

3ds und pokemon, sehr nice

Redken Shampoo und conditioner, ist mein liebstes nach Creme de coco(:

Und ein paar tausend Euro, hab's nicht so genau gezählt, jetzt muss ich nicht mehr verhungern


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (25. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> Und ein paar tausend Euro, hab's nicht so genau gezählt


proof


----------



## schneemaus (25. Dezember 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Des Klischees wegen zitiert . Dinge, die kein Mann jemals brauchen oder verschenken wird...



Ich hatte keins und in meinem Eingangsbereich herrschte absolutes Chaos - Schuhe, Rollschuhe, Schoner, flog da alles rum. Jetzt hab ich da eben ein kleines Regal stehen, oben meine Skates und mein Helm, in der Mitte meine Schoner und unten meine drei (woah!) Paar Schuhe, die ich halt anziehe. Meine dicken Stiefel und meine Flip-Flops stehen im Schrank, die passen wegen dem Skatekram nicht mehr auf das Regal und die brauch ich momentan ja eh nicht.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe gerade eben von meinem Bruder 2 Karten für Knorkator bekommen.


----------



## Wynn (25. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> Und ein paar tausend Euro, hab's nicht so genau gezählt, jetzt muss ich nicht mehr verhungern



und hier hörte es auf glaubwürdig zu werden 

habe 2 neue hausschuhe bekommen, neue bettlaken, und praktisches halt


----------



## Alux (25. Dezember 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hatte keins und in meinem Eingangsbereich herrschte absolutes Chaos - Schuhe, Rollschuhe, Schoner, flog da alles rum. Jetzt hab ich da eben ein kleines Regal stehen, oben meine Skates und mein Helm, in der Mitte meine Schoner und unten meine drei (woah!) Paar Schuhe, die ich halt anziehe. Meine dicken Stiefel und meine Flip-Flops stehen im Schrank, die passen wegen dem Skatekram nicht mehr auf das Regal und die brauch ich momentan ja eh nicht.



Ich bin erstaunt 
Fast alle Frauen die ich kenne haben keine Ahnung wie viele (eine hat 80 oder 90), nur meine Beste is so wie du und hat nur 5. Komm ich mir ja komische vor mit meinen 9 Paar als Mann. 12 wenn ich die vom Bund mitzähl 

Neu hab ich ein Minus vorm Kontostand


----------



## orkman (25. Dezember 2013)

ich hab bei dem ganzen noch was neues vergessen ... obwohls dumm klingt bei dem ding was ich neu habe ... und zwar ein plasma fernseher von philips ... meine oma hatte sich den neu gekauft weil sie einen neuen wollte und kam aber nicht mehr mit bei der ganzen technik ... neue knoepfe , neue tastatur ... menue anders etc ... nach weniger als einer woche wollte sie ihren alten zurueck und wusste nicht was sie mit dem neuen tun sollte und so hab ich ihn dann bekommen ist kein teurer fernseher , pi mal daumen vllt 150 euro ... aber bei weitem besser als der alte den ich hier hatte ... habe mir selbst nie einen neuen gekauft weil ich in der wohnung nur uebers wochenende bin ... jetzt kann ich wenigstens twitch und so ueber grossen bildschirm streamen lassen schoene feiertage euch noch


----------



## Grushdak (26. Dezember 2013)

Moin (immer noch aus Hamburg) 

Erstmal 'n schönes Weihnachtsfest Euch!

was ich neu habe ... gerade jetzt zu Weihnachten:
ne Fahrkarte heimwärts
3oo €
nen geilen Konzertabend <Cappella Christmas> in der Laeiszhalle
neue Hauslatschen
Neue Klamotten, neues Portmonaie und Essenpaket (für Monate ? ) +++ gibt es noch.
Das außergewöhnleichte Geschenk wird jedenfalls ... ein neues Testament sein.

greetz & Gute Nacht


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Dezember 2013)

Jede Menge... nen neuer Zockerstuhl, Nen NES-Usb Controller, ein Binärhandtuch, viele Bücher über Island etc.

Aber das WICHTIGSTE (Was ich mir selbst geschenkt habe und jetzt schon Ausverkauft ist )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einfach NUR geil!!!


----------



## H2OTest (27. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Dezember 2013)

Das Kabel Management sieht ja Super aus!


----------



## H2OTest (28. Dezember 2013)

Ja Kabelmanagment ftw.. da geht leider nichts zu kleines Case  aber es rattert nix udn genug luft kreigt er auch, da offen xD


----------



## Legendary (28. Dezember 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> [...]da offen xD



Du hast soeben dein Recht auf die Existenz verwirkt.


----------



## Konov (28. Dezember 2013)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Das Kabel Management sieht ja Super aus!



Kabel management ist was für Nerds 

aber die MSI Karte ist prima


----------



## H2OTest (28. Dezember 2013)

legendary, zum testen, damit nix schabt reibt etc an den lüftern und warum sollte mein case nicht offen sein? hab keine "gehäuselüfter" ergro auch keinen richtigen "kühlfluss"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Dezember 2013)

Hab mein Gehäuse auch oft offen. Aber nur weil ich zu faul bin, es wieder zu zumachen 

Er hat sich bisher noch nicht beschwert.


----------



## Magogan (28. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich mein Gehäuse offen lasse, ist der PC viel lauter, weil man unter anderem die Grafikkarte deutlicher hört.

Gleich kommt der Postbote und bringt mir ein 10 Meter langes Netzwerkkabel und Sammys Abenteuer 1 & 2 in 3D: http://www.amazon.de...0?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Ach ja, fast hätte ich es vergessen: 146 Windows-Updates für meinen zweiten PC xD


----------



## H2OTest (28. Dezember 2013)

Magögan!


----------



## Magogan (28. Dezember 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Magögan!


Joa, was gibsn? Warüm tüst du denn jetz sächsisch spreschen tün? Mein Nome wird nür mit o geschriebn, nich mit ö, du Flitzpiepe du!


----------



## Alux (28. Dezember 2013)

Der verlorene Sohn ist zurückgekehrt.

Oda so irgendwie


----------



## Magogan (28. Dezember 2013)

Eigentlich bin ich nur wieder hier, um was im Technik-Forum zu fragen, aber bisher habe ich leider keine befriedigenden Antworten bekommen...


----------



## Baron King Zwei (28. Dezember 2013)

Hi, machst du noch diese Videos?


----------



## Magogan (28. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> Hi, machst du noch diese Videos?


Diese Videos? Du meinst Let's Plays? Ja, die mache ich immer noch und die Zahl der Aufrufe pro Monat steigt recht kontinuierlich 

Was habe ich noch neu? Ach ja, Star Trek: Deep Space 9, die Star-Wars-Filme auf Bluray, alle 23 James-Bond-Filme auf Bluray und 7 Batman-Filme auf Bluray. Blöder Winter Sale bei Amazon Oo


----------



## Baron King Zwei (28. Dezember 2013)

nice(:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Dezember 2013)

Nen HearthStone Beta - Key. Besser spät als nie


----------



## orkman (28. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nen HearthStone Beta - Key. Besser spät als nie




 oha , ich habe meinen key schon etwas laenger aber erst vor 2-3 tagen angefangen zu spielen ... am anfang kanns einen suechtig machen , bis dass man alle helden freigespielt hat und und alle basiskarten doch danach flaut es (für mich) sehr stark ab .... dann spielt man nur normale spiele und macht die daily ... und man kriegt bei weitem nicht genug gold in meinen augen ... ahja und als tipp ... laut internet sollte man sein gold nicht für booster ausgeben sondern in der arena ... weil man dafuer mehr bekommt ... ich hab das zu spaet erfahren ;(


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2013)

Neuer Avatar und Signatur. Wie findet ihr sie?


----------



## vollmi (31. Dezember 2013)

zu gross


----------



## MasterXoX (31. Dezember 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Neuer Avatar und Signatur. Wie findet ihr sie?



Joa ganz schick 

Ich hab übrigens auch was neues.
Ne Oakley Wingback 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Durch die neue Sehstärke hab ich das Gefühl, dass mein 22" zu nem 27" mutiert ist


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> zu gross



nö nach Forumrichlinien - wie ich sie immer mache 500x200p


----------



## Alux (2. Januar 2014)

Neuer Avatar
Neue Sig

1x langärmeliges Hemd schwarz
1x gleiches in Blau
1x schwarze Jeans
1x T-Shirt mit Hipster Design
1x rote Krawatte


----------



## Grushdak (2. Januar 2014)

Neuer Avatar

Das ist mein Char aus Skyrim, welches in nun wieder öfters spiele (Legendary Edition) mit ein "paar" Mods.
und
Evtl. schon Morgen kommt mein neuer Fernseher - nix Besonderes  - aber "'n Tick" besser als mein "Alter". 

*freu*


----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. Januar 2014)

Diese Kamera: Klick mich!

Sie macht unheimlich tolle Nahaufnahmen, wie diese:

*Achtung, hier verbirgt sich ein hochauflösendes Foto meiner Vogelspinne! Spinnenphobiker klicken besser nicht drauf.*



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Januar 2014)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> *Achtung, hier verbirgt sich ein hochauflösendes Foto meiner Vogelspinne! Spinnenphobiker klicken besser nicht drauf.*



Oh GOTT töt das Drecks teil, "Stiefel such" BAM


----------



## Aun (2. Januar 2014)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> *Achtung, hier verbirgt sich ein hochauflösendes Foto meiner Vogelspinne! Spinnenphobiker klicken besser nicht drauf.*



awwwww ist die süß. die mag meine mauz bestimmt sehr gerne


----------



## Alux (2. Januar 2014)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Diese Kamera: Klick mich!
> 
> Sie macht unheimlich tolle Nahaufnahmen, wie diese:
> 
> *Achtung, hier verbirgt sich ein hochauflösendes Foto meiner Vogelspinne! Spinnenphobiker klicken besser nicht drauf.*



Also die Qualität ist einfach genial und mir gefällt das Tierchen -^.^-


----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. Januar 2014)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Oh GOTT töt das Drecks teil, "Stiefel such" BAM



Vielleicht sollte man Ähnliches mit dir tun.


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2014)

pack noch ne python drauf, und ich zieh zu dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (3. Januar 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> pack noch ne python drauf, und ich zieh zu dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wolln ma gleich ne WG machen


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Januar 2014)

Teufelsdreier inc.


----------



## Alux (3. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2014)

ST - Into Darkness
Breaking Bad Season 3


----------



## Wynn (3. Januar 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Teufelsdreier inc.



Aber ohne Blickkontakt 

16 GB Micro sd karte habe ich neu


----------



## win3ermute (4. Januar 2014)

Ich hab' neu *flöt* die nächste Baustelle!

Vor allen Dingen habe ich erstmal bei ePay ein Unikum ersteigert! Über Pete Watkins' "The War Game" haben sich 20 Jahre lang die Leute die Birnen zerbrochen. 1965 kam die BBC auf die Idee, doch mal ein "realistisches Atombombenszenario" für das "Great Britain" als "TV-Feature" in Auftrag zu geben. Warum zum Teufel gerade Watkins damit beauftragt wurde, ist bis heute ein Rätsel. 

Was die BBC damals bekam, war ein "Dokumentar-Film", der das Überleben einer englischen Kleinstadt im Falle eines Atomschlags betraf. Watkins Antwort war recht aggressiv: Sein gesamter Film schildert eine mögliche Katastrophe, in der niemand überleben kann. Seine Bilder hätten eine Nation geschockt, wenn nicht...

...die Mächte dahinter wären - niemand wollte, daß die Atombombe in solcher Weise dargestellt werde! Erst 20 Jahre später erlebte "The War Game" seine TV-Uraufführung in England! Regierungsmitglieder hatten beschlossen, daß so ein "Unding" niemals aufgeführt werden dürfte! Watkins' Film ersparte eben gar nichts und hüllte das in ebensolche Bilder: Die Unmöglichkeit, im Atomkrieg zu überleben! 

Hollywood dachte damals anders (wohlgemerkt: wir waren kurz vor den '70ern! Das "New Hollywood" stand in den Startlöchern und sollte für die gründlichste Änderung im Studiosystem und für die aufregendsten Filme aller Zeiten sorgen. Bis Spielberg und Lucas mit ihren B-Movies alles ruinierten!)! Natürlich wußte jeder der Bewerter, daß dies keine "Dokumentation" war - dennoch gewann der Film den Oscar als "Bester Dokumentarfilm"! Wie sonst sollte man diese unerbittliche Studie einem großem Publikum bekannt machen?

Wer mich kennt, weiß, wie sehr ich Synchronisationen hasse. In diesem Falle ist sie allerdings sogar willkommen: Meines Wissens gibt es abseits dieser raren 16mm-Kopien nix mit deutschem Ton! Das Ding wurde hier 6 Jahre nach Entstehen in vereinzelte "Arthouse"-Kinos gewuchtet - und seitdem nie wieder gesehen! Es gibt nicht eine DVD oder gar BR mit deutschem Ton - und die originalsprachigen DVDs sind längst vergriffen und nur teuer zu erwerben!

Und _ich_ habe so eine Kopie mit deutscher Synchro und im Originalformat! Von einem der wichtigsten Filme überhaupt! Fühlt sich verdammt gut an! Nu brauche ich nur noch den passenden Projektor... (und gebe für einen einzigen Film in Sachen "Projektor" mal eben 300;- Ronzen aus, damit ich das Teil auch erleben kann... ich gehöre in eine Gummizelle, oder?).

Ach ja, wer mal erleben möchte, wie die Atombombe sich tatsächlich auswirkt, mag das HIER KLICKEN FÜR DEN HÄRTESTEN FILM ALLER ZEITEN!!111 anschauen. Das ist der gesamte Film im Original. Mag in Teilen "outdated" wirken - ab Minute 17 dürfte das dennoch genau das sein, was wir auch heute noch erfahren würden! Wer Gore erwarted, wird enttäuscht werden - abseits von der absoluten Auflösung der "Gesellschaft" gibt es hier nix zu sehen!

Geiler Film - und ich bin absolut stolz, diese Kopie zu besitzen. Inkl. des "verschollenen" deutschen Tons! Und natürlich bin ich froh, daß der Verkäufer nur den deutschen Titel namens "Kriegsspiele" angegeben hat, unter dem sich offenbar die meisten Käufer gar nix vorstellen konnten. "Watkins' War Game" wäre weitaus teurer ausgefallen...

Fuck! Ich! Verdammt! Der nächste Projektor wird _richtig_ teuer...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Januar 2014)

Ein weißen 3DS XL mit Pokemon X, ich bin glücklich!<:


----------



## painschkes (4. Januar 2014)

_Viel Spaß..macht so süchtig. _


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Januar 2014)

Ich leg mir erstmal ein Nachtara zu!:]


----------



## Deanne (4. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War ein recht spontaner Kauf, da meine Deathadder nach 4 Jahren nicht mehr so richtig funktioniert. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ich sie nicht doch wieder umtauschen soll.


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2014)

Ich hab zu viel neu:

- Mantel
- 2 Pullis
- 2 T-Shirts




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




in der 60ml Flasche

- einen Minihelikopter indoor zum ausprobieren obs mir taugt


----------



## EspCap (5. Januar 2014)

Einen Huawei-Mifi. Unbranded, aber davon findet man kein Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2014)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man Ähnliches mit dir tun.


Okey Wollen wir uns treffen? mal schauen wer zu erst unter meinem Stiefel ist! 


Super gelaufenes Date von gestern. 
Und für Heute Abend 2 Kino Karten für den neusten Hobbit Teil! 


EDIT:
@Escape für was so Teil? ich mach Hotspot über das Handy ist doch viel Praktischer ?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. Januar 2014)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Okey Wollen wir uns treffen? mal schauen wer zu erst unter meinem Stiefel ist!



Soll das ne Drohung sein? xD Ich bin es nur leid, jedes Mal mit Leuten, die offenbar Gewalt gegen Tiere (und Menschen?) gutheißen und vollziehen, zu diskutieren. Stattdessen sollten Leute wie du einfach mal ihre eigene Gewalt zu spüren bekommen. Oder du könntest einfach deine herrlich sinnlose Angst vor Spinnen überwinden und kein Schisser mehr sein.

Ansonsten wünsche ich dir einen schönen Tag.


----------



## EspCap (5. Januar 2014)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> EDIT:
> @Escape für was so Teil? ich mach Hotspot über das Handy ist doch viel Praktischer ?



Jo, mach ich auch. Das ist für meine zweite SIM-Karte. 
Mein 3GB-Tarif bei o2 reicht mir nicht, wenn ich damit laufend Tethere. Deswegen hab ich noch eine zweite SIM, die kommt jetzt da rein. Laufend wechseln ist auch blöd.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Januar 2014)

QPad MK 50 mit Cherry Red switches als Ersatz für meine SteelSeries 6Gv2 Cherry Black




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (6. Januar 2014)

Ich habe neu: Call of Duty: Ghosts 
Und bald auch endlich 16k-DSL ^^



Legendary schrieb:


> Ich hab zu viel neu:
> ...
> in der 60ml Flasche



Das hatte ich auch mal ^^
Wie gefällt dir der Duft?


----------



## Grushdak (6. Januar 2014)

Samstag sollte er mit DHL/Post kommen.
Freund war da - Musik extra leise und Korridortür aufgemacht, um die Klingel zu hören.

Dann hörte ich unten vor dem Haus ein Tür schlagen.
Als ich guckte, sah ich nur noch das Postauto wegfahren ... wtf?

Ich lief sofort runter und fan eine Karte im Postkasten - so von wegen.
Schönen Gruß von der Postfiliale, Paket (Sperrgut) kann am nächsten Werktag abgeholt werden.   

Ich sofort wieder hoch - dann sofort mit Freund dem Postauto nachgefahren und es zum Weiterfahren blockiert ...
Die Botin meinte, sie hätte geklingelt - ja is klar ... ^^

Paket erhalten  ~/~




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Januar 2014)

Was genau ist das denn? Ein Fernseher oder ein Monitor?^^


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2014)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> QPad MK 50 mit Cherry Red switches



_Viel Spaß damit, schreibe grad auf der selben - allerdings mit MX-Black's. (:_


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Januar 2014)

Eine neue Fleecedecke, neue Bettbezüge, eine neue Teetasse, ein neues Brettchen und einen Termin für die Schlüsselübergabe für die neue Wohnung  und eine neue Band in Aussicht! DAMMIT! Das alles an einem Montag.


----------



## Grushdak (6. Januar 2014)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Was genau ist das denn? Ein Fernseher oder ein Monitor?^^


Oh sorry, kann man natürlich bei dem kleinen Bild nicht sehen und nicht jeder hat all meine Posts in letzter Zeit gelesen.^^
Es ist ein Grundig 40 VLE 5324 BG - Fernseher  (nix Berauschendes an High End Tech - für mich aber gerade ein Evolutionsschritt).


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Januar 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Viel Spaß damit, schreibe grad auf der selben - allerdings mit MX-Black's. (:_



Ich habe meine Cherry Blacks auch sehr gemocht, bin aber wegen der geringeren Belastung zu Reds gewechselt und eben zu einer Tastatur mit Handballenauflage.


----------



## Deanne (6. Januar 2014)

Spring!green schrieb:


> und eine neue Band in Aussicht! DAMMIT! Das alles an einem Montag.



In welche Richtung soll es denn gehen?


----------



## Legendary (7. Januar 2014)

Dr. schrieb:


> Wie gefällt dir der Duft?



Geil, ich trage nur teure Düfte. Da weiß man wenigstens was man hat. 
Meine Favoriten sind außerdem Hugo Boss Bottled und Jean Paul Gaultier 2.
Jean Paul Gaultier 2 ...die Rezensionen sprechen wohl für sich.  Außerdem saugünstig zur Zeit, hab noch 85 Euro gezahlt.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (7. Januar 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Geil, ich trage nur teure Düfte. Da weiß man wenigstens was man hat.
> Meine Favoriten sind außerdem Hugo Boss Bottled und Jean Paul Gaultier 2.
> Jean Paul Gaultier 2 ...die Rezensionen sprechen wohl für sich.  Außerdem saugünstig zur Zeit, hab noch 85 Euro gezahlt.



Haha, Gaultier Hoch 2 habe ich auch ^^
Meine Lieblingsdüfte sind Dior Homme (normal und intense, hab auch noch einen Rest von der alten Version, die ist noch besser ^^) für den Winter und zum Ausgehen
Terre de Hermes für den Winter
Dior Fahrenheit Intense für den Winter
Chanel Antaeus für den Winter
Dior Homme Sport für den Sommer
Chanel pour Monsieur für den Sommer
einige von Guerlain hab ich auch noch, trag ich aber sehr selten
und einige unbedeutende ^^

bestimmt habe ich auch noch welche vergessen xD

ah natürlich Bleu de Chanel als Allrounder 

Die 50 Euro für Gaultier2 sind ja unglaublich billig, ist aber leider auch sehr Mainstream der Durft ^^ auch wenn sehr so schön nach Popcorn riecht finde ich ^^Ich trage so gerne süße Düfte, deshalb ist Dior Homme mein Liebling.

Ich bin nochmal zurück ^^ auch fantastisch ist Voyage de Hermes, ich habe ihn leider nicht, aber er riecht wunderbar nach Gin ^^ solltest du mal riechen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. Januar 2014)

*Ein klein wenig Nachschub aus den letzten Amazon Aktionen:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1173. Die Mächte des Wahnsinns
1174. Der Polarexpress
1175. Passagier 57
1176. Hangover 3
1177. 42
1178. Wir sind die Millers

Weniger als 9€ für eine Neu-Vö ist schon erstaunlich.


----------



## Patiekrice (7. Januar 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> In welche Richtung soll es denn gehen?



Metalcore wollen die/wir machen  Bin ja mal gespannt! Bin ja eh "nur" am Bass


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (7. Januar 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Geil, ich trage nur teure Düfte. Da weiß man wenigstens was man hat.
> Meine Favoriten sind außerdem Hugo Boss Bottled und Jean Paul Gaultier 2.
> Jean Paul Gaultier 2 ...die Rezensionen sprechen wohl für sich.  Außerdem saugünstig zur Zeit, hab noch 85 Euro gezahlt.



Ich liebe ja Jean Paul Gaultier Le Male Terible


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2014)

ich mag ja jean paul gülle, direkt von oma´s misthaufen, solltet ihr speudohipster mal probieren 


achja. hab 2 6er pfanner grün neu ^^


----------



## Jhall (8. Januar 2014)

Zählt mein Deo auch? Zur Zeit ein Rexona Men Adventure - das hab ich entweder wegen der stylischen Dose gekauft oder weil es im Angebot war.

@Topic:
Son Stresstest-Key für ESO.


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2014)

nein. dein rexona ist zu mainstream. enthält zu viele aluminoiumoxide und ähnliche elemente


----------



## schneemaus (8. Januar 2014)

Einen neuen Lattenrost, finally. Jetzt noch zusammen bauen und dann endlich wieder ordentlich nächtigen x)


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Januar 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Einen neuen Lattenrost, finally. Jetzt noch zusammen bauen und dann endlich wieder ordentlich nächtigen x)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der musste sein


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (8. Januar 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> ich mag ja jean paul gülle, direkt von oma´s misthaufen, solltet ihr speudohipster mal probieren



Hast du´n Problem? Nur weil du nach Pisse stinkst kann ich ja nix für. Ich riech nunmal gerne gut und glaub mir - die Frauen hats bis jetzt nie gestört wenn ich das mal so nett umschreiben darf.


----------



## Ogil (8. Januar 2014)

Da wo Aun herkommt, werden die Maedels nur feucht, wenn die Elbe ueber die Ufer tritt. Und dann soll Mann natuerlich auch passend riechen... 

PS: Ganz neu hab ich ein Zalman-Ansteck-Mic als Ergaenzung zu meinen Kopfhoerern.


----------



## Wynn (8. Januar 2014)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Der musste sein



Lattenrost ist keine Geschlechtskrankheit MasterXoX


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hach, ich mochte meine Zähne sowieso noch nie...dieser Monat wird *GESUND*!


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2014)

gib gefälligst was ab!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Januar 2014)

Du weist wo du uns findest :>


----------



## Alux (8. Januar 2014)

Was ist das?


----------



## painschkes (8. Januar 2014)

_Die beste Süßigkeit auf Erden. Krokant. Nom nom nom.. 

@ Topic : 

Meine Schuhe sind endlich angekommen
_


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Januar 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Daim


Gibt es bei Aldi eigentlich noch diese Daim-Bonbons (Butter-Mandel mit Schokladenüberzug)?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was habe ich die mal gefuttert - Achtung ... süchtigmachend.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Januar 2014)

Dinge Dinger gibt es nur, damit ich keine Fresse zieh, wenn es mal wieder in den Ikea geht


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Januar 2014)

Also Daim habe ich selbst nurnoch selten gesehen, die Riegel sind die besten. Und da ich sie sonst nirgendwo finden kann, gibts 1 Display von Amazon ^^ Kostet auch genausoviel wie im Laden. (Ohne Versand wäre es günstiger)


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2014)

also die gibts wohl schon seit ein paar jahren nicht mehr im handel. hab hier alles abgeklappert. edeka,kaufland,real,rewe, nix


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Januar 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> also die gibts wohl schon seit ein paar jahren nicht mehr im handel. hab hier alles abgeklappert. edeka,kaufland,real,rewe, nix



Bei uns gibts die am Bahnhof in den Automaten, habe ich letzlich herausgefunden. Aber ich stehe nicht 30 Minuten vor dem Maschinchen um alle Riegel zu kaufen.


----------



## Tikume (8. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (8. Januar 2014)

Ich mag dich.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Januar 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Lattenrost ist keine Geschlechtskrankheit MasterXoX



Richtig.

Ich hab letztes Jahr, als ich hier eingezogen bin, Bett und Rost vom Vormieter übernommen, nur meine Matratze hab ich mitgenommen. Das war halt ein super billiges Ding und da hab ich vor einer Weile feststellen dürfen, dass diese Laschen, in denen die Latten drin sind, an der Stelle, an der sie ans Holz angetackert sind, sehr porös wurden an den meisten Stellen und irgendwann eben vom Holz ab sind. Mit hin und her und bissl reparieren ging das dann, aber der Rost war sowieso son Billigteil. Und ich glaube, meinem Rücken geht es heute besser als in den letzten zwei, drei Monaten.


----------



## Wynn (9. Januar 2014)

die statue sieht ja mal cool aus


----------



## JokerofDarkness (10. Januar 2014)

*Weiter geht's:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1179. White House Down - Steelbook
1180. R.I.P.D.
1181. P!NK - Live in Melbourne
1182. The Place Beyond The Pines
1183. Trance
1184. Love Stories


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Januar 2014)

das klingt vielleicht eigenartig, aber könntest du mal ein Bild von deinem Archiv machen? Ich frage mich gerade, wie das Ausschaut wenn man so viele BlueRays hat ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (10. Januar 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> das klingt vielleicht eigenartig, aber könntest du mal ein Bild von deinem Archiv machen? Ich frage mich gerade, wie das Ausschaut wenn man so viele BlueRays hat ^^


Zum Beispiel so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

\




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

\




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind aber alte Pics, mittlerweile ist voll.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Januar 2014)

f*ck....
Das hat etwas überwältigendes an sich.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Januar 2014)

Da gibt es bestimmt eine Geheimtür für Illegale Filme, man muss nur an einer der Blu Rays ziehen...


----------



## Jordin (11. Januar 2014)

Ich sabber' auch.



Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das hat etwas überwältigendes an sich.


Dazu wirkt es ... aufgeräumt.
Das ist mal was anders, als meine zugemüllte Festplatte (-____-);


----------



## vollmi (11. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mir mal ein MB168 + zugelegt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nettes teil, lässt sich aber schlecht fotographieren. Erstaunlich dass es an meinem Elitebook 8560w auch am USB-2 Anschluss auf der linken Seite funktioniert (Wieso man überhaupt USB anschlüsse bei Notebooks auf der rechten Seite hin designet).

Zwar schon ein paar Monate neu. Aber jetzt fix entschieden das System zu behalten. Die Omnipod Insulinpumpe. Keine Schläuche, keine Gurte um die Pumpe zu befestigen. Alles schön smart.

Lebensqualität pur.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfG René


----------



## Alux (11. Januar 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Ich sabber' auch.



Joker is quasi mein Vorbild allerdings bin ich erst bei knapp 200 Filmen/Serien, Soldaten haben net so viel Geld^^


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (11. Januar 2014)

Alux schrieb:


> Joker is quasi mein Vorbild allerdings bin ich erst bei knapp 200 Filmen/Serien, Soldaten haben net so viel Geld^^


Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie viele Filme ich habe, aber 150 dürften es wohl auch inzwischen sein. Hab nachgezählt, sind ca. 167, falls ich mich nicht verzählt habe. Um 1000 Filme zu gucken, bräuchte ich wohl ziemlich lange... Auf 1000 Filme werde ich wohl auch kommen, wenn ich 35-40 bin  Das sammelt sich mit der Zeit so an


----------



## JokerofDarkness (11. Januar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie viele Filme ich habe, aber 150 dürften es wohl auch inzwischen sein. Hab nachgezählt, sind ca. 167, falls ich mich nicht verzählt habe. Um 1000 Filme zu gucken, bräuchte ich wohl ziemlich lange... Auf 1000 Filme werde ich wohl auch kommen, wenn ich 35-40 bin  Das sammelt sich mit der Zeit so an


Filme habe ich über 2500, aber gezählt werden nur noch die Blu-ray's.


Danke für die positive Anteilnahme, aber erstrebenswert ist das sicherlich auch nicht, wenn man mal den reinen Kaufwert und den Wertverlust betrachtet. Es ist halt ein Hobby und purer Luxus, aber es ist schon geil, nach Lust und Laune an die Schränke zu gehen und je nach Stimmungslage immer einen passenden Film zu haben. Obwohl das Bewusstsein mehr Filme als eine Videothek vorrätig zu haben, hat auch was. Total bekloppt und durchgeknallt bleibt es trotzdem, aber hey es gibt schlimmere Varianten des Irrsinns.


----------



## Magogan (11. Januar 2014)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> es gibt schlimmere Varianten des Irrsinns.


Das sagt dieses rosafarbene Einhorn auch immer zu mir, aber irgendwie glaube ich ihm nicht...

Was habe ich eigentlich neu? Hmm, in letzter Zeit jedenfalls nicht so viel, ich habe aktuell mehr Filme und Serien gekauft, als ich in den nächsten Monaten gucken kann. Und Spiele habe ich ebenfalls mehr als genug... Ich habe von 7 Staffeln Star Trek: Deep Space Nine nicht mal eine komplett geguckt und die 5. Staffel von Star Trek: The Next Generation muss ich auch noch gucken (bin aktuell bei Folge 21/26, fehlen also noch 5). Von 23 James-Bond-Filmen habe ich bisher nur einen geguckt, von den 7 Batman-Filmen, die ich gekauft habe, ebenfalls. Also werde ich wohl das ganze Jahr über keine Filme mehr kaufen müssen, von ein paar Neuerscheinungen mal abgesehen.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Januar 2014)

Ich habe gestern den Kratzbaum für meine Katzen fertig gebaut. Muss jetzt nur noch mit einem coolen Stoff bespannt werden, dann gibt es auch Bilder  Ich glaube ich werde im Sommer noch einen zweiten bauen oder den aktuellen vergrößern.


----------



## odinxd (13. Januar 2014)

Habe mir am Wochenende tolles Wikinger Gesöff gegönnt 

3 Flaschen Odin-Trunk Honigbier

1 Flasche Kirsch Met von Katlenburger

2 Flaschen Wikinger Met von Behn

Wahnsinnig lecker


----------



## Jhall (13. Januar 2014)

Hose.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Junta - ein Gesellschaftsspiel. Kann aus irgendeinen Grund kein Bild dazu einfügen.


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2014)

]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/size]


----------



## Loony555 (13. Januar 2014)

Habe endlich mein (für meinen Geschmack) recht lahmes Acer Iconia B1 7-Zoll Tablet ersetzt und mir ein Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 gekauft.
Einmal mit Öllem. (Silber, 10 Zoll, 32GB, Wifi und 3G). Bin begeistert. 
Hätte zwar eigentlich gern ein Tab 3 gekauft, aber das war dann mit Vollausstattung gleich zwei Hunnis teurer.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Human Ashes (15. Januar 2014)

[attachment=13495:Adobe-Creative-Cloud-Desktopanwendungen-f630x378-ffffff-C-cd3e93fd-77189625.jpg]
[attachment=13496:en-INTL_L_Office_2013_365_University_3D_R4T-00009_mnco.jpg]
[attachment=13497:KS-slate-02-lg._V401627600_.jpg]
[attachment=13498:Unbenannt-1.jpg]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jhall (15. Januar 2014)

Coole Butze - aber die Fliesen im Bad sind grausam. Vermutlich auch ein überbleibsel des letzten Jahrhunderts.

Bei mir kamen heute die ersten beiden Bänder von Saga.

/edit: Bilder verlinken = will nicht.


----------



## Magogan (15. Januar 2014)

Jhall schrieb:


> Coole Butze - aber die Fliesen im Bad sind grausam. Vermutlich auch ein überbleibsel des letzten Jahrhunderts.



Raum(schiff) Enterprise: Das letzte Jahrhundert 

Ich habe nichts Neues, außer ein paar E-Mails  In letzter Zeit kaufe ich sehr wenige Dinge, hab dank zahlreicher Weihnachtsauktionen ziemlich viele Filme und wüsste nicht, was ich mir noch kaufen sollte...


----------



## Human Ashes (15. Januar 2014)

Jhall schrieb:


> Coole Butze - aber die Fliesen im Bad sind grausam. Vermutlich auch ein überbleibsel des letzten Jahrhunderts.
> 
> Bei mir kamen heute die ersten beiden Bänder von Saga.
> 
> /edit: Bilder verlinken = will nicht.



ja... uhm, die Wohnung wurde zwar komplett renoviert letztes Jahr aber halt leider "nur" so Sachen wie Küche, Dämmung und Fenster ^^' 
Aber ich habe mir so Fließenfolien gekauft die man da drüber klebt uhm, der Einzug ist halt erst nächste Woche weswegen es noch keine finalen Bilder gibt, entschuldigt


----------



## Deanne (16. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (16. Januar 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> (Bild)


Coole Schuhe!


----------



## Deanne (16. Januar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Coole Schuhe!



Ich fand die Schlappen auch eher ungeil, aber das war im Studio Pflicht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Januar 2014)

Ich hab die 2 Dinge neu:

[attachment=13500:nhl-141487.jpg][attachment=13499:nhl-141439.jpg]

Außerdem:
- Genehmigter Urlaub
- Hotel-Reservierung in St. Louis
- Flug nach St. Louis und Zurück
- Einschreibung zum Fernstudium


----------



## Jhall (16. Januar 2014)

So, jetzt mit Schnappschuss. Zwei Comics, zwei Bücher. Eins davon ist Uralt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (16. Januar 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> (Bild)



Ähm...naja...ok. Find ich persönlich bissl übertrieben, dafür das du Lehramt studiert, aber hey du musst dir ja schließlich zukünftig die blöden Kommentare der Eltern anhören.


----------



## Aun (16. Januar 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ähm...naja...ok. Find ich persönlich bissl übertrieben, dafür das du Lehramt studiert, aber hey du musst dir ja schließlich zukünftig die blöden Kommentare der Eltern anhören.



sie trägt ja nur langärmelig , daher isses wohl egal ^^


----------



## Legendary (16. Januar 2014)

Auch im Sommer bei 35°C? Respekt!

Das es nicht zu offtopic wird: Hab ne Abendzeitung neu und 3x Congstar Prepaid.


----------



## Wynn (16. Januar 2014)

ich versteh eh immer noch nicht was gegen tattoos bei lehrer spricht 

ich hätte lieber ne lehrerin wie deanne gehabt als ne uralt lehrerin die den 2ten weltkrieg miterlebt hat und mit strengen dutt in die klasse kam ^^


----------



## Ogil (16. Januar 2014)

Na aber Lehrer mit Tattoos? Die verderben doch die Kinder und bringen sie womoeglich noch auf die Idee, dass es ok waere in Deutschland anders zu sein. Wenn das mal nicht die naechste Petition ausloest!


----------



## Aun (16. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich liebe volllederschuhe 
scheiße ich werd zu frau, das ist das 7. paar


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Januar 2014)

Aber bei Deanne lernen doch die armen Kinder nix, die sind viel zu sehr mit sabbern beschäftigt. D

+ Morgen Vorstellungsgespräch für eine 2. Ausbildung
+ Raspberry Pi mit jede Menge Zubehör :3


----------



## Deanne (16. Januar 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> dafür das du Lehramt studiert, aber hey du musst dir ja schließlich zukünftig die blöden Kommentare der Eltern anhören.



Ich studiere seit Jahren nicht mehr Lehramt, sondern mache gerade meinen Master in Geschichte und Antiker Kultur. Zudem ist der andere Arm bereits voll und ich muss eh lange Oberteile tragen. 

Zwar arbeite ich momentan als wissenschaftliche Hilfskraft an der Uni und leite kleinere Seminare und Tutorien, weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich nach dem Abschluss nicht in Richtung Bibliothek- und Archivwesen gehen möchte. Und auch dort werde ich so oder so Bluse und Blazer tragen müssen, weil die meisten Institute einen strengen Dresscode haben.

PS: Heutzutage kriegst du als Lehrer mehr Probleme mit Übergewicht, als mit Tattoos. Wenn du zuviel wiegst, wirst du nicht verbeamtet, die Tattoos kann man mit langen Blusen und Hemden recht unkompliziert verbergen. In meinen Praktika an drei (teilweise kirchlichen) Gymnasien musste ich lange Blusen tragen, aber wenn Eltern oder Kollegen die Tattoos gesehen haben, waren die Reaktionen durchgehend neugierig, offen und positiv. Von Seiten der Eltern kam sehr häufig, dass ihnen ein kompetenter Pädagoge mit Tattoos deutlich lieber ist, als einer, der unmotiviert, lustlos oder überfordert ist. Du wirst es kaum glauben, aber viele Eltern meiner damaligen Schüler sind selbst tättowiert und es entstanden teilweise sehr interesante und unterhaltsame Gespräche. 



Legendary schrieb:


> Auch im Sommer bei 35°C? Respekt!



Wenn man sich die Arme tättowieren lässt, dann macht man sich vorher Gedanken über eventuelle Konsequenzen.

Edit: Solltest du noch Anmerkungen zu dem Thema haben, schick mir bitte eine PM, ich mag den Thread nicht dafür missbrauchen.


----------



## EspCap (16. Januar 2014)

Dank einer sehr netten Frau bei Roche die A0-Pathway Poster für mich und eine Kommilitonin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## odinxd (17. Januar 2014)

Ich habe neu:

[attachment=13504:81fTv0eEKaL__SL1500_.jpg] [attachment=13503:61eFkKJ5FjL__SL1200_.jpg] [attachment=13505:812xcgfLOBL__SL1500_.jpg]

Und 12 Flaschen Met


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (17. Januar 2014)

odinxd schrieb:


> Ich habe neu:
> 
> [attachment=13504:81fTv0eEKaL__SL1500_.jpg] [attachment=13503:61eFkKJ5FjL__SL1200_.jpg] [attachment=13505:812xcgfLOBL__SL1500_.jpg]
> 
> Und 12 Flaschen Met



Wie ist das Mario Party so? Kann man das auch mit mehreren an einem Gameboy zocken?

Neu habe ich

Mario Kart 7
Battlefield 4 für Xbox 360
die Mütze in Grün und Dunkelrot
und Chucks in den selben Farben ungefähr


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## odinxd (18. Januar 2014)

Dr. schrieb:


> Wie ist das Mario Party so? Kann man das auch mit mehreren an einem Gameboy zocken?



Ich finde es recht witzig, die Minispiele sind erfrischend neu und ich finde gut das es verschiedene Regeln auf den Spielbrettern gibt. 

Man kann nicht an einem Gerät zocken aber wenn man mit 4 Freunden spielt und jeder hat einen 2ds/3ds/3dsxl kann man diese 4 verbinden und es reicht wenn nur einer das Spiel hat. Die anderen 3 können dann eine Version downloaden und man kann zusammen spielen


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (18. Januar 2014)

odinxd schrieb:


> Man kann nicht an einem Gerät zocken aber wenn man mit 4 Freunden spielt und jeder hat einen 2ds/3ds/3dsxl kann man diese 4 verbinden und es reicht wenn nur einer das Spiel hat. Die anderen 3 können dann eine Version downloaden und man kann zusammen spielen



Klingt ja ziemlich cool, leider hat kaum jemand einen 3DS 
Mario Party auf der Wii ist aber sonst eines meiner Lieblingsspiele


----------



## Jordin (18. Januar 2014)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> [Hannibal]



Welch' Zufall!
Vor ein paar Tagen für 3,01 € gekauft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kenne die Filme zwar, aber vielleicht kann ich noch was lernen


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2014)

hoffentlich kannst du danach noch schlafen jordin ^^ weil die filme sind kindergarten gegenüber den büchern besonders "hannibal" der abschluss band ist total anders ^^


----------



## Jordin (18. Januar 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> hoffentlich kannst du danach noch schlafen jordin ^^



Ich hoffe nicht ^^ 
Ich bin immer auf der Suche nach DEM Buch; mal wieder was lesen, etwas das ein WOW hervorruft. Wenn also jemand nen Vorschlag hat: immer her damit *PM@me*.

Und wehe es kommt mir einer mit 50 Shames of Grey -.-


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Und wehe es kommt mir einer mit 50 Shames of Grey -.-



Oder hier offen mit Links zu Kram mit den gewünschten Inhalten ...


----------



## Magogan (18. Januar 2014)

@Jordin: Googel mal nach "Herr der Ringe". Da sind alle geil auf einen Ring, also wenn das nicht pervers ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## pampam (18. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Phillips SHD 9000


----------



## Jordin (18. Januar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> @Jordin: Googel mal nach "Herr der Ringe". Da sind alle geil auf einen Ring, also wenn das nicht pervers ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht...



Gay Novels? Näääh ^^
Weniger Fantasy und mehr Thrill


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. Januar 2014)

Einen provisorischen Satreceiver:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Gay Novels? Näääh ^^
> Weniger Fantasy und mehr Thrill



Wie wäre es mit "Als die Pippi Kaka muste"?


----------



## Saji (19. Januar 2014)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Einen provisorischen Satreceiver:



Whaaaa?! Provisorisch? Fuck it, das Ding muss so bleiben!


----------



## EspCap (19. Januar 2014)

Season 1 davon, nachdem die halbe Uni darüber redet. Bin mal gespannt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Zeug kommt noch, ist aber vorbestellt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## odinxd (20. Januar 2014)

Hach war das ein herrliches Spiel auf dem N64, deshalb wollte ich es mal wieder haben 

[attachment=13509:51VW11FF4AL.jpg]


----------



## Deanne (20. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vom besten Freund zum Geburtstag bekommen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Januar 2014)

Eintrittskarte zu einem NHL-Spiel am 5.4.  

und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (20. Januar 2014)

OT ich weiß, aber 





> Geschrieben Heute, 13:37


 war das geplant, kaepteniglo?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1185. Mad Max 
1186. Mad Max 2
1187. Mad Max 3
1188. Nightmare on Elm Street 
1189. Nightmare on Elm Street 2
1190. Nightmare on Elm Street 3
1191. Nightmare on Elm Street 4
1192. Nightmare on Elm Street 5
1193. Nightmare on Elm Street 6
1194. Nightmare on Elm Street 7
1195. Friday the 13th - Extended Killer Cut (2009)
1196. The World's End


----------



## Veshrae (22. Januar 2014)

iPhone 5s, 32gb
endlich!


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Januar 2014)

[quote name='JokerofDarkness' date='21 January 2014 - 17:35' timestamp='1390322133' post='3399987']
1196. The World's End
[/quote]

Kaufst du dir die filme weil du sie super toll findest oder damit du sie einfach in der Sammlung hast?

Eine Kollege von mir kauft einfach damit gekauft ist. Er hat Filme wie "Die Legende der weissen Schlange" in der Sammlung. Was fÃ¼r eine schei**e.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2014)

The World's End ist ein genialer Film, den MUSS man in der Sammlung haben (wenn man auf die restlichen Teile der "Cornetto" Trilogie steht).


----------



## Deanne (22. Januar 2014)

[quote name='Sh1k4ri' date='22 January 2014 - 15:38' timestamp='1390401531' post='3400058']
The World's End ist ein genialer Film, den MUSS man in der Sammlung haben (wenn man auf die restlichen Teile der "Cornetto" Trilogie steht).
[/quote]

Soll ja der schlechteste Teil der Trilogie sein. Ich weiß nicht, ob es sich lohnt, mal reinzuschauen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2014)

Ich muss ihn mir auch nochmal auf DVD besorgen. Damals im Kino war er aber ziemlich lustig, ein wenig schwÃ¤cher als Shaun of the Dead und Hot Fuzz aber immer noch gut. 

Was ich (mehr oder weniger) neu habe: meinen Guild Wars 2 Account. Zum 2. mal gehackt worden. <.<


----------



## Slayed (22. Januar 2014)

Sony Xperia Z, und EEEENDLICH DIE GESELLENPRÜFUNG HINTER MIR!

Was ich dann hoffentlich morgen neu hab? 
'nen vorläufigen Gesellenbrief


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2014)

the worlds end wird hier in deutschland gern mit das ist das ende verwechselt 

worlds end war nicht schlecht aber da waren seine anderen filme besser


----------



## Trollmops (22. Januar 2014)

-Sony Xperia Z1
-Diablo 3 (PS3)
-GTA V (PS3)


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Januar 2014)

Silent Hunter III (netter Co-Op)
Starbound


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (23. Januar 2014)

Endlich angekommen ^^





__





						Laden…
					





					www.zalando.de


----------



## ZAM (23. Januar 2014)

Neue Server für die Video-Auslieferung auf buffed.


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. Januar 2014)

[quote name='bkeleanor' date='22 January 2014 - 15:32' timestamp='1390401152' post='3400057']
Kaufst du dir die filme weil du sie super toll findest oder damit du sie einfach in der Sammlung hast?[/quote]
Ich kaufe Filme weil ich ein Filmfan bin und mein Hobby auslebe. Ob die Filme super toll sind, weiß ich in der Regel erst nach dem Sichten, aber dafür gibt es ja eBay und diverse Foren. Da gehen die Zahlen halt ab und zu auch mal wieder zurück, sonst wäre ich schon wesentlich weiter. In der Sammlung verbleibt nichts, was man nicht ein zweites Mal anschauen würde.


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Januar 2014)

Ich versuche erstmal die imdb top 250 abzuklappern


----------



## Magogan (24. Januar 2014)

Keine Ahnung, ob das zÃ¤hlt, aber ich habe meine Webseite umprogrammiert und ihr ein neues Design verpasst  Wenn ich einmal angefangen habe, kann ich nur schwer damit aufhÃ¶ren, ich habe heute sogar deswegen nichts Richtiges zu Abend gegessen (auÃ?er SÃ¼Ã?igkeiten und 2 Ã?pfeln)...

Toll, jetzt ist die Webseite an fast jede BildschirmgrÃ¶Ã?e angepasst (an der Anpassung fÃ¼r MobilgerÃ¤te muss ich noch arbeiten und einige Seiten sind noch nicht einmal fertig), wirklich zufrieden bin ich damit aber nicht. Auch wenn jetzt auch groÃ?e Monitore bis 4K mehr oder weniger optimal genutzt werden, so ist die Seite mehr funktional (und recht effizient nutzbar) als schÃ¶n... Aber SchÃ¶nheit ist irrelevant


----------



## orkman (24. Januar 2014)

meinen neuen pc bildschirm
1 woche ferien ... hart verdient


----------



## NoHeroIn (24. Januar 2014)

Ich hab auch n paar neue Filmchen:

[attachment=13512:filme0114.JPG]


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2014)

[quote name='orkman' date='24 January 2014 - 12:18' timestamp='1390562284' post='3400168']
hart verdient
[/quote]

das ich nicht lache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 faules schüler pack!


----------



## Slayed (24. Januar 2014)

Vorläufigen Gesellenbrief! BAM BAM BAM *dance*


----------



## Grushdak (24. Januar 2014)

@ Aun

*** **** ** ******** **** ****** ****.
***** *** **** ****** *** *** *** ***!!

zur ErklÃ¤rung ...
Der vorangegangene Text entsprach nicht dem Artikel 5. 


@ Slayed

Herzlichen GlÃ¼ckwunsch.   
Nun kann das Wochenende ja "sorgenlos" beginnen.


----------



## vollmi (24. Januar 2014)

Hab neu ne PS4 mit Killzone, zwei Controllern und der Kamera

Lief im Laden dran hin und hab mir gedacht, warum eigentlich nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Januar 2014)

-Klarsichtfolien
-Mega Shark vs. Giant Octopus BD
-Gothic &' Lolita Psycho BD

Ja, ich liebe diese Art von Filmen.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (24. Januar 2014)

[quote name='Sozialinkompatibel' date='24 January 2014 - 22:47' timestamp='1390600025' post='3400203']
-Klarsichtfolien
[/quote]
was für eine Art von Film ist das denn?  sry, den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen, so bin ich halt

BTT:
schriftliche Bestätigung, daß ich mich bei meinem Resturlaub verrechnet haben muß, also hab ich jetzt 1 Woche statt 0 Tage Resturlaub 2013  goil!!!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Januar 2014)

[quote name='DarthMarkus1st' date='24 January 2014 - 22:52' timestamp='1390600334' post='3400204']
was für eine Art von Film ist das denn?  sry, den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen, so bin ich halt

BTT:
schriftliche Bestätigung, daß ich mich bei meinem Resturlaub verrechnet haben muß, also hab ich jetzt 1 Woche statt 0 Tage Resturlaub 2013  goil!!!
[/quote]

Ein Horrorfilm für alle unordentlichen Menschen. :]


----------



## pampam (24. Januar 2014)

[quote name='vollmi' date='24 January 2014 - 17:23' timestamp='1390580599' post='3400187']
Hab neu ne PS4 mit Killzone, zwei Controllern und der Kamera

Lief im Laden dran hin und hab mir gedacht, warum eigentlich nicht.

[/quote]

Ich will meine auch endlich :/ 
Andererseits interessieren mich momentan außer Killzone und AC4 keine Spiele dafür...


----------



## Wynn (24. Januar 2014)

[quote name='Sozialinkompatibel' date='24 January 2014 - 22:47' timestamp='1390600025' post='3400203']
-Klarsichtfolien
[/quote]


[quote name='DarthMarkus1st' date='24 January 2014 - 22:52' timestamp='1390600334' post='3400204']
was für eine Art von Film ist das denn?  sry, den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen, so bin ich halt

[/quote]

Schau dexter dann weisste es ^^ da hebt sie die blutproben von ihren opfern auf ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Januar 2014)

Neu seit gestern:
Immatrikulationsbescheid

Sent from my RM-892_eu_euro2_200 using Board Express


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (25. Januar 2014)

[quote name='Wynn' date='24 Januar 2014 - 23:21' timestamp='1390602071' post='3400207']
Schau dexter dann weisste es ^^ da hebt sie die blutproben von ihren opfern auf ^^
[/quote]
durch den 3-Schichtdienst immer wieder selbst bei den Wiederholungen den Start der Serie verpasst 
wenn ich sie mal irgendwo günstig snipen kann, komm ich endlich in den Genuss, soll ja tolle Serie sein

BTT:
10 frische Hühnereier von meiner Schwester als Mitbringsel erhalten, mal gespannt ob die wirklich anders schmecken als die aus´m Supermarkt


----------



## DreMa (26. Januar 2014)

Ich besitze seit paar Tagen das iPhone 5s 

Gruß


----------



## vollmi (26. Januar 2014)

pampam schrieb:


> Ich will meine auch endlich :/
> Andererseits interessieren mich momentan außer Killzone und AC4 keine Spiele dafür...



Ja viele Spiele hats noch nicht. Ich stand aber grad am Dubai Airport Dutyfree. Und nach ner harten Arbeitswoche hab ich mir sie halt dann spontan gegönnt 
Ich hoffe Destiny und Skyrim online kommt bald.

mfG René


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. Januar 2014)

TESO für die Konsolen kommt im Juni

Sent from my RM-892_eu_euro2_200 using Board Express


----------



## Legendary (26. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ 1 Monat VPN :>


----------



## heinzelmännchen (26. Januar 2014)

Den gleichen Router hab ich mir vor ner Woche auch gekauft^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für meine Facharbeit ._.


----------



## Aun (27. Januar 2014)

was zum erschrecken der leute im forum


----------



## odinxd (27. Januar 2014)

Habe mir 2 neue Pc Spiele gegönnt:

- Need for Speed Shift (Download)
weil ich mal wieder richtig Bock auf ein Rennspiel im Gran Tourismo Stil habe und Nintendo in der Hinsicht doch eher Mau ist  (freue mich auf Project Cars Ende des Jahres, glaube das wird was!)

- DayZ (Steam)
weil es einfach total spassig aussah in dem Let's Play eines Namenhaften Youtubers  und das ist es auch, auch wenn Early Access sehr Buglastig ist


----------



## Dracun (27. Januar 2014)

Gestern in ebay ersteigert ..  Ein wenig was für meine Sammlunng bzw für meinen Spieltrieb
Den CeVi für 28,50 € plus VK und das NERF Wurfteil für 5 € nebst VK



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (27. Januar 2014)

Like und Neid für den C64 ;D


----------



## JokerofDarkness (29. Januar 2014)

*Neu dabei:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1197. Kick Ass 2 - Steel (noch eins zum normalen Preis)
1198. 2 Guns
1199. Conjuring
*1200.* R.E.D. 2


+ Sky Abo (Welt / Film / HD)


----------



## Fremder123 (29. Januar 2014)

Willkommen bei Sky Joker. Bin seit Anfang 2004 treuer Kunde mit demselben Abo und werd das auch noch auf absehbare Zeit sein. 

Bei mir neu ab übermorgen Freitag, 31.01.14:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Klassiker, seit Kurzem runter vom Index und ungeschnitten ab 18 im Director's Cut! Remastered per 4k-Abstastung und frei im deutschen Verkauf. Dass ich das noch erleben darf. *schnief*


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2014)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Willkommen bei Sky Joker. Bin seit Anfang 2004 treuer Kunde mit demselben Abo und werd das auch noch auf absehbare Zeit sein.
> 
> Bei mir neu ab übermorgen Freitag, 31.01.14:
> 
> Der Klassiker, seit Kurzem runter vom Index und ungeschnitten ab 18 im Director's Cut! Remastered per 4k-Abstastung und frei im deutschen Verkauf. Dass ich das noch erleben darf. *schnief*



Ich fühle mit dir
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/160875-ich-habe-da-was-neues/page__view__findpost__p__3399851

;D


----------



## Fremder123 (29. Januar 2014)




----------



## JokerofDarkness (29. Januar 2014)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Willkommen bei Sky Joker. Bin seit Anfang 2004 treuer Kunde mit demselben Abo und werd das auch noch auf absehbare Zeit sein.


Ich habe seit Jahren wieder ein richtiges Abo, denn bis letztes Jahr wurden noch die alten Premiere Gutscheine angenommen und die gab es für 80€ rum über eBay. Und billiger kam man über Jahre nicht an 12 Monate Sky. War zwar ein wenig mehr Aufwand, als bei einem normalen Abo, aber meine Erfahrungen als ehemaliger und langjähriger Bestandskunde von Premiere waren zum Schluß (2003/2004) nicht die Besten, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. Von daher jedes Jahr eine neue Lösung mit Kündigung zum Ende der 12 Monate. Hab ich bisher die besten und vor allem attraktivsten Erfahrungen mit gemacht.



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da ich den uncut noch  auf DVD habe, werde ich warten bis er dann irgendwann dieses Jahr in einer Müller 4für3 Aktion ist oder passend zur VÖ des Remakes. Da wird sicherlich noch was kommen, die wollen ja schließlich nur unser Bestes, nämlich unser Geld.


----------



## myadictivo (29. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



direkt vorbestellt  und die standard storniert..man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts


----------



## vollmi (29. Januar 2014)

myadictivo schrieb:


> direkt vorbestellt  und die standard storniert..man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts



Hast du da n Link dazu?

mfG René


----------



## Saji (30. Januar 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Hast du da n Link dazu?
> 
> mfG René



Kostet schlappe 110 Euro auf Amazon. Leider ist das Spiel das überhaupt nicht wert.

http://www.amazon.de/The-Elder-Scrolls-Online-Imperial/dp/B00I3BNNCK/


----------



## vollmi (30. Januar 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Leider ist das Spiel das überhaupt nicht wert.



Woher weisst du das?

mfG René


----------



## myadictivo (30. Januar 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Kostet schlappe 110 Euro auf Amazon. Leider ist das Spiel das überhaupt nicht wert.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de.../dp/B00I3BNNCK/



hab am stress-test mitgemacht und es hat mir gefallen  dafür konnte ich allen bisherigen elder scroll games nix abgewinnen ^^

109€ ist allerdings ne hausnummer, auf der anderen seite kostet die ROS CE 80€ und hat keine figur und co drin..

und ich beiss mir heute noch in den arsch, dass ich die SWTOR-CE nicht gekauft habe, als sie auf 39 oder 49€ reduziert im saturn stand..das spiel habe ich zwar schon lange nicht mehr gezockt, aber die CE war auch geil.. ich sammel halt so krams


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2014)

myadictivo schrieb:


> 109€ ist allerdings ne hausnummer, auf der anderen seite kostet die ROS CE 80€ und hat keine figur und co drin..



Das ist aber "nur" Digital und wie du bereits erwähnst ohne Figur. Die gibts bei Amazon auch.



> und ich beiss mir heute noch in den arsch, dass ich die SWTOR-CE nicht gekauft habe, als sie auf 39 oder 49€ reduziert im saturn stand..das spiel habe ich zwar schon lange nicht mehr gezockt, aber die CE war auch geil.. ich sammel halt so krams



Die Packung hab ich beim Umzug weggeschmissen - war einfach zu unpraktisch als riesiger Klotz ^^, der Inhalt steht natürlich noch im Schrank ^^

Ich bin unschlüssig, die Imperial würde mich schon reizen, aber ich hätte halt nur gern die Figur und nicht den Artbook-Schlotz, das Zeug schau ich mir eh nie an *g* Und "Premium-Karte" ist bestimmt auch nur Papierkrempel. Wo sind nur die Zeiten hin, als Spiele noch Stoffkarten und Münzen (Ultima 8  - hab das Zeug heute noch *g*) beiliegen hatten.


----------



## Fremder123 (30. Januar 2014)

Bei einem Larry Laffer gabs doch mal ne Duftkarte oder? Ich vermisse auch die Zeiten der dicken Pappschachteln... die zum normalen Preis verkauft wurden und nicht als CE getarnt zu Wucherpreisen.


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wo sind nur die Zeiten hin, als Spiele noch Stoffkarten und Münzen (Ultima 8  - hab das Zeug heute noch *g*) beiliegen hatten.



die konzerne geben halt nur noch das minimal paket  eurobox mit datenträger und steam/orgin/uplay code

wenn ich da an diablo 3 denk da gabs ja nur ne kurzanleitung während diablo 1,2, addon von 2 ein sehr hübsches 70 seitiges handbruch hatten mit artworks und viel text

oder witcher 1 handbuch + kurzgeschichte + soundtrack + making of usw

oder ultima 9 stoffkarte samt tarokarten und einer kupfermünze - leider beim umzug verloren gegangen

oder damals everquest 2 da gabs eine landkarte der welt gedruckt sauber ein stück leder 

ich glaub ea war der vorreiter mit den euroboxen und die anderen haben nachgezogen und die händler auch weil sie so mehr ware in ihre regal bekamen

deshalb kauf ich meisten meine spiele nur noch digital weil retail euro boxen mit datenträger und werbung und seriennummer nicht mehr lohnen 


damit das ganze nicht offtopic wird

 toastbrot, mortadella, salami, milch, schoko butterkeks


----------



## Saji (30. Januar 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Woher weisst du das?
> 
> mfG René



Zu meiner Schande muss ich sagen das ich beim Stress-Test nicht dabei war, dafür aber der Rest meiner Zocker-Kontakte. Ihr Resume war gleichermaßen nüchtern wie niederschmetternd. Wenig Liebe zum Detail, die selben klobigen Animationen (Springen!) wie in Skyrim und das Kampfsystem hat ihnen auch überwiegend nicht gefallen. Angetan waren sie hingegen wohl vom Charakter Editor.
Deswegen sagte ich ja das das Spiel die 110 Euro für diese Imperial Edition nicht wert sei. Mir wäre es wohl auch die 60 Euro für die normale Version nicht wert, wer das Spiel aber mag sieht das wohl anders. Ich bleibe bei der Meinung das sie lieber ein neues Singleplayer TES hätten machen sollen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Januar 2014)

Hatte kurz bei nem Kumpel reingeschaut. Und wir waren beide auch recht schnell der Meinung, dass das Spiel dem Hype leider nicht gerecht wird, ich war schon nach 10 Minuten gelangweilt. Da zocke ich doch lieber Skyrim, habe keine monatlichen Gebühren und individuelle Mods.

Nicht falsch verstehen, es ist trotzdem noch ein gutes MMO. Aber das sind Tera, Guild Wars 2, Wildstar und wie sie alle heißen leider auch. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur müde von MMOs, mag dazuspielen (umso verwunderlicher, dass ich grad wieder Spaß an WoW finde )

Was ich neu habe...

Nen 2,4er Zeugnis.


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, das habe ich mir geholt - und nein, ich bekomme das auch nicht billiger.


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Januar 2014)

PS4 Knack bundle aus england bekommen. Dienstag Nacht bestellt und heute morgen um 8 Uhr da. Wahnsinnig schneller Versand 









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (30. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2014)

Hab AC4 für den PC, da ist die Grafik besser  Habe ich aber schon länger, ist also nicht neu.

Aber der Fernsehtisch (oder wie man das nennt) gefällt mir 

Dafür habe ich jetzt neu:

Lüfter: http://www.mindfacto...uen_783842.html
DVI-Winkelstecker: http://www.mindfacto...arz_686342.html
Lüfter-Verlängerungskabel: http://www.mindfacto...Rot_685394.html
Funk-Maus: http://www.mindfacto...rau_792509.html
Funk-Tastatur: http://www.mindfacto...arz_941948.html
Steckdosenleiste: http://www.mindfacto...15-_735340.html
DVI-Kabel: http://www.amazon.de...uct/B00E1FNFBQ/

Jetzt kann ich meinen 2. PC in den Schrank im anderen Raum stellen und vom Schreibtisch aus steuern  Da er eh nur Videos enkodieren wird, wird er nicht so oft benutzt (ich muss ja nur das Projekt öffnen und auf "Enkodieren" klicken), deshalb auch die billige Maus und die billige Tastatur. Ich hoffe nur, dass zwei 20-cm-Lüfter im Schrank reichen werden. Theoretisch schon, denn bei der angegebenen Luftförderungsmenge wird die Luft im Schrank etwa alle 2 Sekunden komplett ausgetauscht xD

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Schrank selbst Oo Aber der ist schon geplant, ich muss nur noch die Bauteile kaufen


----------



## myadictivo (30. Januar 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist aber "nur" Digital und wie du bereits erwähnst ohne Figur. Die gibts bei Amazon auch.



hä ? ich habe doch die retail für 109 vorbestellt (mit figur und allem drum und dran).. mit ROS meinte ich doch reaper of souls. da habe ich die CE für 79€ vorbestellt und da ist ja im grunde fast nix drin, außer bißl ingame zeug



ZAM schrieb:


> Die Packung hab ich beim Umzug weggeschmissen - war einfach zu unpraktisch als riesiger Klotz ^^, der Inhalt steht natürlich noch im Schrank ^^
> 
> Ich bin unschlüssig, die Imperial würde mich schon reizen, aber ich hätte halt nur gern die Figur und nicht den Artbook-Schlotz, das Zeug schau ich mir eh nie an *g* Und "Premium-Karte" ist bestimmt auch nur Papierkrempel. Wo sind nur die Zeiten hin, als Spiele noch Stoffkarten und Münzen (Ultima 8  - hab das Zeug heute noch *g*) beiliegen hatten.



boah..grade der würfel hatte es mir angetan. aber die 150€ zum release waren mir zuviel. und danach hab ich das spiel nicht mehr gespielt, als es die CE für nen appel und ei gab  ultima 8 war wirklich geil damals..

in ner stunde werde ich wohl mitternachts-shoppen und mir ne :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sapphire r290 tri-x gönnen


----------



## Magogan (31. Januar 2014)

Angeblich sollen die Preise bei Mindfactory um Mitternacht höher sein, aber ob das stimmt, weiß ich nicht 

"Leider" komme ich mit meiner Bestellung nicht auf 100 Euro, also kann ich jetzt schlafen gehen, ohne noch etwas einkaufen zu "müssen".

Hab übrigens noch etwas neu (bzw. wird es wohl nächste Woche geliefert): Eine neue Leinwand, bei der man hoffentlich weder Wellen noch die Struktur des Stoffes sieht, wenn man Filme guckt. Wenn man Fußball guckt, ist eine wellige Leinwand echt störend, aber mit der neuen Leinwand sollte ich solche Probleme bei der WM 2014 nicht haben, vorausgesetzt natürlich, dass ich die überhaupt gucke. Theoretisch könnte ich ja Freunde oder so einladen, aber mal sehen... So spannend ist Fußball eigentlich nicht  Na ja, die Wellen in der Leinwand hat man auch bei Filmen manchmal gesehen.

Ich bin ja froh, dass ich nicht auf den Rat von JokerofDarkness gehört habe, sonst hätte ich wahrscheinlich keine Leinwand bekommen, da die Firma, die er mir empfohlen hat, inzwischen insolvent ist. Gut, das konnte er natürlich nicht wissen  Und die auf der Webseite damals angegebene, angeblich zeitlich begrenzte, offensichtlich aber permanente Reduzierung um 50% gegenüber der UVP halte ich immer noch für eine Lüge. Das Produkt war wahrscheinlich nie wirklich so teuer Oo Wieso lügen manche Firmen die Kunden so dreist an? Denken die wirklich, dass die Kunden das glauben? Oo


----------



## myadictivo (31. Januar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Angeblich sollen die Preise bei Mindfactory um Mitternacht höher sein, aber ob das stimmt, weiß ich nicht



jein.. die cpu preise schwanken bei denen manchmal schon 5x in 3 minuten ^^
die grafikkarte hab ich jetzt zum gleichen kurs bekommen wie schon die letzten paar tage gelistet und hab halt die 12&#8364; nachnahme gespart


----------



## Davatar (31. Januar 2014)

Flugtickets nach Japan und Korea für den kommenden Frühling


----------



## ZAM (31. Januar 2014)

myadictivo schrieb:


> hä ? ich habe doch die retail für 109 vorbestellt (mit figur und allem drum und dran).. mit ROS meinte ich doch reaper of souls. da habe ich die CE für 79€ vorbestellt und da ist ja im grunde fast nix drin, außer bißl ingame zeug



Ich hatte das ROS überlesen. 



> apphire r290 tri-x gönnen



Ich habe auch schon überlegt, aber meine 7970 Ghz tut es noch recht gut.


----------



## myadictivo (31. Januar 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hatte das ROS überlesen.


alter vadder, du hast mir nen schrecken eingejagd. ich dachte jetzt ich hätte ne digitale edition an der backe für die kohle 



ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon überlegt, aber meine 7970 Ghz tut es noch recht gut.



ja, meine 7950 tat's auch noch, aber irgendwie war ich in bastellaune und die wiederverkaufspreise für die karte waren einfach zu verlockend 
außerdem muss ich AMD supporten ^^


----------



## Magogan (31. Januar 2014)

Ich bleibe auch vorerst bei der GTX Titan und warte ab, bis sowohl günstige 4K-Monitore als auch passende Grafikkarten erschienen sind. Die GTX 780 Ti hat zu wenig Grafikspeicher und die GTX Titan hat zwar genug davon, leider aber zu wenig Leistung - und eine zweite möchte ich des Preises wegen auch nicht kaufen... Bei AMD fehlt ebenfalls eine Karte mit genug Leistung und außerdem möchte bzw. muss ich ggf. 2 Grafikkarten einbauen und da ist mir SLI lieber.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (31. Januar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich bin ja froh, dass ich nicht auf den Rat von JokerofDarkness gehört habe, sonst hätte ich wahrscheinlich keine Leinwand bekommen, da die Firma, die er mir empfohlen hat, inzwischen insolvent ist. Gut, das konnte er natürlich nicht wissen  Und die auf der Webseite damals angegebene, angeblich zeitlich begrenzte, offensichtlich aber permanente Reduzierung um 50% gegenüber der UVP halte ich immer noch für eine Lüge. Das Produkt war wahrscheinlich nie wirklich so teuer Oo Wieso lügen manche Firmen die Kunden so dreist an? Denken die wirklich, dass die Kunden das glauben? Oo


Als ich Dir den Händler empfohlen habe, war dieser noch nicht insolvent. Die Leinwände kosten in der Quali sonst tatsächlich das Doppelte, das kann man mit einer kurzen Preisrecherche auch belegen. Das sind nur immer die Leute, die im Netz von Betrug am Kunden rumtönen, die sich im Endeffekt dann doch den Schrott für max. 300€ andrehen lassen und das für ein tolles Schnäppchen halten. Das muss im Endeffekt natürlich jeder selbst wissen, aber man sollte zumindest die Fakten anerkennen.


----------



## Aun (31. Januar 2014)

300 gramm cheddar, 500gramm earl grey (der reeeiiiicht ne weile  ), und 2 frische bratwürste vom metzger


----------



## Deanne (31. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wollte eigentlich nur nach einer Jacke gucken. ^^


----------



## vollmi (31. Januar 2014)

Dabei wusste ich garnicht dass es einen dritten Teil gibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (31. Januar 2014)

3ter riddick war cool


ich habe die pcgames neu


----------



## ZAM (31. Januar 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich nur nach einer Jacke gucken. ^^


Bei dem Cappy muss ich an "They Live" denken O.O



vollmi schrieb:


> Dabei wusste ich garnicht dass es einen dritten Teil gibt.


Der war sogar im Kino :-P
Aber den kannst du bisher nur vorbestellt haben :I Hab ich auch


----------



## vollmi (31. Januar 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber den kannst du bisher nur vorbestellt haben :I Hab ich auch



Nö hab ihn gestern beim ExLibris geholt.

mfG René


----------



## Magogan (31. Januar 2014)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Als ich Dir den Händler empfohlen habe, war dieser noch nicht insolvent. Die Leinwände kosten in der Quali sonst tatsächlich das Doppelte, das kann man mit einer kurzen Preisrecherche auch belegen. Das sind nur immer die Leute, die im Netz von Betrug am Kunden rumtönen, die sich im Endeffekt dann doch den Schrott für max. 300&#8364; andrehen lassen und das für ein tolles Schnäppchen halten. Das muss im Endeffekt natürlich jeder selbst wissen, aber man sollte zumindest die Fakten anerkennen.



Also wenn die Leinwände normalerweise das Doppelte kosten, aber scheinbar dauerhaft um 50% reduziert sind, dann kann doch da etwas nicht stimmen. Die Herstellungskosten müssen ja unter dem reduzierten Preis liegen, damit noch Gewinne erwirtschaftet werden können.

Ich habe mir jetzt eine Leinwand für 749 Euro gekauft, ich hoffe mal nicht, dass die Schrott ist, zumindest hat die an der Seite diese Bänder, um sie zu straffen, sodass keine Wellen entstehen (sollten).

Im Baumarkt habe ich heute auch ziemlich viel Geld gelassen, hauptsächlich für Materialien für einen Schrank, den ich bauen wollte. Dafür habe ich mich aber 2 mal an einem Blechgitter gestochen, das den Lüfter abdecken soll und an den Kanten leider sehr scharf ist. Ich hätte das vielleicht nicht ohne Handschuhe anfassen oder gar schneiden sollen... Na ja, die "Wunden" sind schon wieder verheilt


----------



## ZAM (31. Januar 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Nö hab ihn gestern beim ExLibris geholt.
> 
> mfG René



Ach, verdammte Schweizer 
DE-Release ist erst am 14. Februar.


----------



## Magogan (31. Januar 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ach, verdammte Schweizer
> DE-Release ist erst am 14. Februar.


Star Trek: TNG auf Bluray in Deutschland ist noch schlimmer. In Italien kostet das 30 Euro und bei uns rund 59 Euro...

Außerdem kommt das in Italien auch noch früher raus... Okay, bei Staffel 1 ist das nicht so, aber Staffel 4 erschien einen Monat früher als in Deutschland. Außerdem ist da der Preisunterschied noch höher (30,53 Euro in Italien zu 64,99 Euro in Deutschland).


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also wenn die Leinwände normalerweise das Doppelte kosten, aber scheinbar dauerhaft um 50% reduziert sind, dann kann doch da etwas nicht stimmen. Die Herstellungskosten müssen ja unter dem reduzierten Preis liegen, damit noch Gewinne erwirtschaftet werden können.


Da kannst Du mal sehen, was die anderen Händler noch für Gewinnmargen haben. Meine identische Leinwand hätte zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes 1390&#8364; bei einem anderen Händler gekostet. Das ist sie ohne Frage auch wert, aber wieso das Doppelte bezahlen!? Ich finde es sehr schade, dass es die Möglichkeit dort nicht mehr gibt und ich bei einem Upgrade bedeutend mehr für die gleiche Qualität zahlen muss.



Magogan schrieb:


> Star Trek: TNG auf Bluray in Deutschland ist noch schlimmer. In Italien kostet das 30 Euro und bei uns rund 59 Euro...
> 
> Außerdem kommt das in Italien auch noch früher raus... Okay, bei Staffel 1 ist das nicht so, aber Staffel 4 erschien einen Monat früher als in Deutschland. Außerdem ist da der Preisunterschied noch höher (30,53 Euro in Italien zu 64,99 Euro in Deutschland).


Dann kauf doch da, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Aun (1. Februar 2014)

dank saji 
ein mann der mitdenkt!

ich hab neu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 2 paar neue wristbänder. scheiß auf gepolsterte mousepads ^^


----------



## Alux (1. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hätte das vielleicht nicht ohne Handschuhe anfassen oder gar schneiden sollen... Na ja, die "Wunden" sind schon wieder verheilt



Wer Handschuhe zum Arbeiten braucht ist arbeiten einfach nur nicht gewöhnt 

Ich hab mir grad 2 T-Shirts von Shinedown bestellt, beide zusammen 20$ statt 40$, das lohnt sich und die Smith & Myers Accoustic Session EP (digital) gabs noch gratis drauf


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. Februar 2014)

*Neu:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (1. Februar 2014)

Ich verstehe ja das hier aufgeräumt wurde, aber war es wirklich notwenig meinen ganzen Post zu löschen? Ich meine... man hätte ja einfach nur den ersten Absatz rauseditieren müssen... >_> War ja sogesehen nicht mal Offtopic, zumindest nicht komplett.

Also noch mal neu! Und wehe irgendwer löscht das wieder.

- Braun 70S (Scherkopf für meinen Rasierer)
- zwei Dehnungssicheln damit ich endlich meine Lobes dehnen kann
- das neue Subway To Sally Album welches leider erst im März rauskommt 
- ganz ganz neu! Das Album Unendlich von Schandmaul


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Februar 2014)

10er Pack Socken


----------



## KimDotCom (2. Februar 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> 10er Pack Socken



10er Pack Socken ist immer gut 

Ich freue mich auf meine neu designten Visitenkarten in Hochglanz, die morgen da sein sollten. Bin schon gespannt, was mir diedruckerei diese Mal liefert, bis dato war ich dort immer super zufrieden. 

Grüße


----------



## Magogan (2. Februar 2014)

Mal sehen, ob ich diesen Monitor auch wirklich behalten will:

Dell UltraSharp UP2414Q

Ultra HD hört sich nicht schlecht an, aber wie sich das bei Spielen auswirkt, werde ich noch sehen. Unter Umständen werde ich wohl auch HDMI nutzen müssen, um gewisse Spiele zu spielen, zumindest soll angeblich der Monitor mit Display-Port nur als Zusammenschluss von 2 Monitoren nutzbar sein, was von einigen Spielen wohl nicht richtig unterstützt wird. Ob das aber stimmt, weiß ich nicht. Es traf zumindest auf die älteren, ziemlich teuren 4K-Monitore von ASUS und Sharp zu.

PS: Wieso kann ich das folgende Bild nicht einfügen? http://i.dell.com/im...p2414q-hero.jpg

Edit: Hier das Bild, weil es so schön groß ist 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (2. Februar 2014)

Ich spiel jetzt Starbound weiter, das hab ich nämlich neu!


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Februar 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> 10er Pack Socken


Kann ich toppen.

2x 3er Pack Hugo Boss Shorts




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> PS: Wieso kann ich das folgende Bild nicht einfügen? http://i.dell.com/im...p2414q-hero.jpg






> Hallo Community,
> 
> weil in unserem Forum und auf mybuffed in Beiträgen/Signaturen (meist unbeabsichtigt) Bilder eingefügt wurden, die auf von Google als Maleware-Verteiler identifiziert Webseiten lagen, haben wir ab sofort eine sogenannte Whitelist für erlaubte Domains eingerichtet. Die Liste definiert zu welchen Webseiten Ihr weiterhin Bilder verlinken könnt. Alle bisher eingebundenen Bilder von Webseiten, die nicht auf dieser Liste stehen wurden automatisch in normale Links umgewandelt.
> 
> Die (umfangreiche) Liste könnt Ihr hier einsehen.




http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/203555-url-whitelist-fur-im-community-bereich-verwendete-bilder/

Ich habe die sith inquisitor story abgeschlossen neu  und wurstsalat


----------



## Jordin (3. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk. 
Jaja, schon etwas länger her, aber es hängt endlich im Schlafzimmer.


----------



## ZAM (3. Februar 2014)

Warum habe ich beim Betrachten das Indiana Jones-Theme im Kopf?


----------



## Jordin (3. Februar 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Warum habe ich beim Betrachten das Indiana Jones-Theme im Kopf?



Dem zur Folge wäre mein Schlafzimmer der Tempel des Todes :3
Dö-DöDö-Dö-Dööö-Dööö


----------



## Saji (3. Februar 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Dem zur Folge wäre mein Schlafzimmer der Tempel des Todes :3
> Dö-DöDö-Dö-Dööö-Dööö



Death by Snu-Snu.


----------



## ZAM (3. Februar 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Dem zur Folge wäre mein Schlafzimmer der Tempel des Todes :3
> Dö-DöDö-Dö-Dööö-Dööö



So lange du da niemanden das Herz raus reißt. :> 

Aber zuviel Offtopic hier. On: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> So lange du da niemanden das Herz raus reißt. :>



Daenerys  Khalasar Valentins Tag !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich habe neu 2x Milch 1x Eierplätzchen und ein neues video auf meinen yt chan


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2014)

einen xxl tender und nen neuen sandwichmaker


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aufnäher für meine Jeansweste.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (3. Februar 2014)

uh die cap ist ja schön

woher ist die?


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Februar 2014)

Moderation:

OT entfernt


----------



## Deanne (4. Februar 2014)

Dr.Gonzo schrieb:


> uh die cap ist ja schön
> 
> woher ist die?



Peek und Cloppenburg in Düsseldorf.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (4. Februar 2014)

dann ist eures geiler als das bei mir


----------



## JokerofDarkness (5. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (6. Februar 2014)

und wie ist es ?

ich habe meinen saturn gutschein eingelöst und mir 

Disney Fantastische Welt von OZ DVD und Der Pate Coppala Edition geholt


----------



## JokerofDarkness (6. Februar 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> und wie ist es ?


Wie erwartet sehr gut.


----------



## myxir21 (6. Februar 2014)

endlich, direkt aus den USA "importiert"


----------



## win3ermute (6. Februar 2014)

Nix großes *flöt* - ist "nur" ein 16mm-Bolide; leider noch ohne große Leerrolle. 16 Kg Lebendgewicht; mit Rolle kommen da noch 6 Kg zu. Immerhin funzt er tadellos, wie's scheint (getestet mit Lichtton).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Februar 2014)

[attachment=13520:Unbenannt.JPG]

WUHUHUHUHUHUHUHUHHU!!! 

4x das ganze! :3


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (8. Februar 2014)

Ich mache mir irgendwie Sorgen. Wenn du scheinbar alle deine Einkäufe fotografierst und hochlädst, ist das ja gerade noch okay. Aber wieso zur Hölle versiehst du die mit Rahmen, Effekten, etc.?

Ich warte aktuell noch auf eine Lieferung von 4 Festplatten + RAID-Controller für ein RAID 5


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (8. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich mache mir irgendwie Sorgen. Wenn du scheinbar alle deine Einkäufe fotografierst und hochlädst, ist das ja gerade noch okay. Aber wieso zur Hölle versiehst du die mit Rahmen, Effekten, etc.?



Ist doch niedlich, Bilder von seinen Sachen machen ist seine Passion.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Februar 2014)

Warum lädst du tausend von Videos hoch obwohl sie kein Schwein sehen ? 

Richtig, weil es dein Hobby ist.  Junge junge junge


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (8. Februar 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Warum lädst du tausend von Videos hoch obwohl sie kein Schwein sehen ?



Das finde ich jetzt etwas unfair von dir, ich habe zumindest mal 1 Minute von einem seiner Videos gesehen. Und wenn sie gut wären, würden auch mehr Leute sie sehen. Also sei bitte nicht so gemein.


----------



## Legendary (8. Februar 2014)

Wie zur Hölle über 1200 Euro für Platten und Controller...und letzte Woche nen Monitor für über 1000 Euro. Ich werde meine unbändige Wut niemals wieder unter Kontrolle bringen können!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich mache mir irgendwie Sorgen. Wenn du scheinbar alle deine Einkäufe fotografierst und hochlädst, ist das ja gerade noch okay. Aber wieso zur Hölle versiehst du die mit Rahmen, Effekten, etc.?


Das mache ich nur, damit Du Dir Sorgen machen kannst. Musst Du aber nicht, denn es sind keine Effekte über das Bild gelegt worden.


----------



## Ogil (8. Februar 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> ...und letzte Woche nen Monitor für über 1000 Euro. Ich werde meine unbändige Wut niemals wieder unter Kontrolle bringen können!


Wenn Du ein Youtube-Star waerst, koenntest Du Dir das auch leisten!


----------



## Aun (8. Februar 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wenn Du ein Youtube-Star waerst, koenntest Du Dir das auch leisten!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (8. Februar 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wenn Du ein Youtube-Star waerst, koenntest Du Dir das auch leisten!



mit 76829 Aufrufen ist man jetzt schon ein Internetstar? o.O
sorry 4 OT

BTT:
rechteckige Augen vom Criminal Minds-aufholen (9.Staffel hatte ja vorgestern begonnen, Sat1 streicht Folge2...)


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn jmd die codes will pm. ^^


----------



## Grushdak (8. Februar 2014)

... was ich neu hab ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steh' nun scheinbar bei ca Tag 9.
Gestern matt, keinen Geschmack mehr, nachmittags Schüttelfrost (dennoch mit 36,69° kein Fieber)
Heute Nacht um 3:20 Uhr aufgewacht und dachte, ich stehe im Schmelzofen mit etwas über 39°

Nun hat es sich schon etwas berohigt - momentan 36,4°.
Ich hoffe, das Schlimmste ist überstanden.

Mir reicht's!
Erst Rücken/Schulterprobleme, dann dazu noch Weisheitszahn + die "Grippe", welche wiedrum die ZahnOP verzögert.

greetz


----------



## win3ermute (8. Februar 2014)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Das mache ich nur, damit Du Dir Sorgen machen kannst. Musst Du aber nicht, denn es sind keine Effekte über das Bild gelegt worden.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Joker und alle anderen inkl. mir machen ihre Neuanschaffungen nur, damit ihr blöd aus der Wäsche guckt. 

Das ist z. B. ein Bauer P8. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir posten sowas nur, damit ihr neidisch seid! Ehrlich! 

Ansonsten posten wir tatsächlich solche Bilder, weil wir einen Heidenspaß an neuen Sachen haben, der "Umwelt" mitteilen möchten, was wir für neue geile Geräte oder Medien wir aus verschiedenen Gründen erworben haben (Vor- und Nachteile schildern wir sogar ab und zu abseits von "Fanboy"-Attitüden) und natürlich, weil der Thread heißt "Ich habe da was neues!"

Bei Joker mag das halt extrem in Apple-Bereiche ausufern; bei mir ins zelluloidsche Extrem gehen: Ist OK!

Und wenn ihr Fragen habt, warum die Leute gerade diesen Scheiss erworben haben: Fragt doch einfach! Wir mögen es, den Scheiß zu zeigen; wir mögen es auch, für den Scheiß zu rechtfertigen! 

Deswegen gibbet den Thread! Und ich liebe meinen verfickten P8! Ich möchte nur noch mit "Eure Pe8ichkeit" angesprochen zu werden!

Erwähnte ich schon, wie sehr ich meinen P8 mag?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Februar 2014)

Scheiße verdammt, wo darf ich unterschreiben?


----------



## win3ermute (8. Februar 2014)

Ohne P8 fehlt Dir die Berechtigung, mit "Eure P8ichkeit" angesprochen zu werden! 

Ich bin derzeit so "geflasht" von der Auflösung eines nativen 16mm-Films, daß ich die Auflösung des teuren (SD-)BFI-Masters von "The War Game" in die hinteren Ränge verweisen würde. 

Man kennt das ja von mir: Ich gebe einen Scheißdreck auf deutsche Synchro! Im Falle von "The War Game (1965)" ist allerdings die deutsche Synchro derart selten, daß sogar behauptet wird, es gäbe keine deutsche Version mehr! Die mir vorliegende Version hat allerdings ab Anfang bereits deutsche "Zwischentafeln" und einen deutschen Kommentator! Das ist eine Kopie des "Landesfilmdienstes für Jugend- und Volksbildung", die aus völlig schleierhaften Gründen mal eben so verkauft wurde (cooler Lichtton - die Technik ist uralt und verdammt faszinierend. Das sieht auf dem Filmmaterial wie eine "Wave-Curve" aus (was sie selbstverständlich auch ist); ist "störanfällig" von wegen Verschmutzung und Kratzer - wikipediat mal von wegen "Lichtton")! 

Zur Info: Der Streifen ist der "Oscar-Gewinner" 1965 in der Sparte "Dokumentar-Film". Habe ich hier schon erzählt, kann sich suchen lassen. 

Ist mein teuerstes "Kino-Ticket" schlechthin: Rolle 57 Euro; bester erhältlicher 16mm-Projektor 160,- Euro (die Pe8lichkeit; ihr wißt). 

Hat sich gelohnt: Erstmals seit den '70er-Jahren sieht jemand diesen "wichtigen" Film in deutscher Fassung abseits von Kleinstaufführungen! Und ich verspreche: Diese Aufführung wird nicht die letzte sein!

Was ich leider nicht beachtet habe: Ob 16mm oder 8mm - die Objektive sind relativ ähnlich, was die projizierte Größe angeht! Ein 35mm-Objektiv zaubert auch nur die gleiche Größe auf die Leinwand (aus 3m nur 82cm Bildbreite - völlig unerheblich, welches Format da zugrunde liegt. Möchte mal wissen, wie "moderne" Bildbreiten bei "Beamern" aussehen; weil eigentlich ist das ist "Physik"). 

Was ich versprechen kann: Jeder halbwegs seriöse Filmpublisher kann sich seine deutsche "War Game"-Version von meiner Rolle sichern! Mein "Master" hat Laufstreifen; ist aber von der Auflösung her in Top-Form! Eventuell lagert bei mir sogar die letzte Gelegenheit, den "verschollenen" deutschen Ton in halbwegs Top-Form seit der Uraufführung 1971 zu speichern (letzte und einzige TV-Austrahlung auf arte 2006 - ohne deutschen Ton; nur BFI-Version mit Untertiteln).


----------



## Aun (8. Februar 2014)

genosse, "Landesfilmdienstes für Jugend- und Volksbildung" hört sich ziemlich sozialistisch an ^^
und ich warte immer noch auf einen gewissen filmabend bei diche, weisse bescheid schätzelein


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Februar 2014)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> [BUFFED MAGAZIN] wenn jmd die codes will pm. ^^



Wildstar ist von den WoW-Machern? Wusst ich gar nicht :O


----------



## win3ermute (8. Februar 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> genosse, "Landesfilmdienstes für Jugend- und Volksbildung" hört sich ziemlich sozialistisch an ^^



Nix da, das ist rein kaptitalistische Organisation! Das ist sogar der "Landesfilmdienst Bayern", der diese Rolle mit zwei Siegeln verschlossen hat (tat weh, das aufzumachen)! Ich mußte tatsächlich ein Siegel durchstoßen und ein weiteres Siegel ablösen, um überhaupt diese Rolle in den P8 einfädeln zu können (ohne Scherz; habe ich als "Sammler" obskurer Scheisse nicht gerne gemacht. 

Daß das Teil denn tatsächlich den "verschollenen" deutschen Ton aufwies, entschädigte für Siegel-Sakrileg! Ich wette, daß es nur eine Handvoll Leute gibt, die diesen Streifen in dieser Form seit den 1970'ern gesehen hat (wie auch, wenn die Landesfilmanstalten solches Zeuch in Privathände verkauft haben).



> und ich warte immer noch auf einen gewissen filmabend bei diche, weisse bescheid schätzelein



Du bist selbstverständlich so gut wie immer willkommen! Wir sollten einen Termin ausmachen! Sei Dir bewußt, daß Du dann die stumme Version von "Phantom of the Opera (1925/1929); Blackhawk Version" in voller Länge mit von mir ausgesuchter Musik ertragen mußt... und weiteres seltenes bzw. obskures Zeuch auf S8...


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Februar 2014)

Ich hab seit gestern neu:

Forza Horizon und The Hobbit - The Desolation of Smaug (O.M.P.S.)

und seit ca. 3 Wochen Forza Motorsport 2

Somit hab ich alle Forza-Teile, die auf der 360 oder One laufen 

@Winner:
*Klugscheißmodus an*
The War Game hat 1967 den Oscar gewonnen
*Klugscheißmodus aus*


----------



## win3ermute (8. Februar 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> *Klugscheißmodus an*
> The War Game hat 1967 den Oscar gewonnen
> *Klugscheißmodus aus*



Verdammt! Klugscheisser!

Ist insofern völlig egal, weil "The War Game" zwar einen Oscar für den besten Dokumentarfilm gewonnen hat, aber kein Dokumentarfilm ist, weil von vorne bis hinten in den Bildern (nicht den Fakten) fiktiv. 

Sprich:
Mein Datum stimmt nicht; Sparte "Dokumentarfilm" ebenfalls nicht!

Filmemacher Watkins drehte damals einen Film für die TV-Anstalt BBC, der eine Atombombenauswirkung auf eine Kleinstadt illustrierte. Das Ergebnis war dermaßen böse, niederschmetternd und demoralisierend, daß man schon alleine aus politischen Gründen entschied, daß das Ding nie gezeigt werden darf.

Statt "kontrollierter Gefahr" zeigte Watkins, daß es nix gibt, was uns auf die Bombe vorbereitet. In "The War Game" gibt es hilfreiche Polizisten, die absolut verlorene Opfer auf offener Straße exekutieren. Es wird gezeigt, daß nichts auf diese Bedrohung vorbereitet, sondern daß die gesamte Zivilisation innerhalb kürzester Zeit zusammenbricht. Verhungernde Opfer, sterbende Kinder, vegetierende Strahlenopfer - das ist Watkins Vision eines "realistischen Strahlenkriegs". Sprich - es gibt keine Überlebenden; es gibt nur Opfer!

Die BBC zeigte das Teil auf politischen Druck nicht - es kam nur vereinzelt in Programm-Kinos zur Aufführung. Politiker befürchteten eine Angst der Bevölkerung vor der Bombe; das Oscar-Kommittee (das waren die späten '60er) wollten genau das erwirken!

"The War Game" erhielt den Oscar als "Bester Dokumentarfilm" - obwohl er rein fiktiv ist (glücklicherweise). 

1971 lief das Ding hier in deutscher Synchro in den Programmkinos und erhielt offenbar den Eingang in die Schulungsbibliotheken auf 16mm. 

Erst Jahrzehnte später begann die Aufführung in den TV-Anstalten. Das Teil ist so böse, realistisch und fies, daß es bis heute _der_ definitive Film in Sachen "Atombombenschlag" ist. 

Wenn man ihn denn zu sehen bekäme. BFI hat den Streifen in englischer Sprache veröffentlicht; die DVD ist OOP und mit 70 Pfund sauteuer. Es gibt noch eine französische Ausgabe mit Pflicht-Untertiteln in französischer Sprache.

Es gibt keine deutsche DVD oder BD von dem Film. 

Wer behauptet, es gäbe keine existierende deutsche Version des Streifens, liegt verdammt falsch! Es gab eine deutsche Version; ich habe eine Kopie davon!

Und es gibt noch das: The War Game BBC Original Master

War das Ding über 200 Euro als deutsche Version wert? Definitiv! Es ist schwierig, einen solchen fiesen Bastard wie "The War Game" als einen seiner "Lieblingsfilme" zu bezeichnen! Er ist einer der wichtigsten Filme aller Zeiten; er ist auch einer der bestgedrehten Filme aller Zeiten (Anfänge der Pseudodoku anyone? Lange vor Rainer Erlers "Plutonium", Deodatos "Cannibal Holocaust" und natürlich "Blair Witch Project"). 

Und in deutscher Synchro ist er einer der seltensten Filme aller Zeiten! Vielleicht trägt "meine Version" dazu bei, daß das Ding in Deutschland wenigstens ein bisserl Verbreitung erfährt (ich wage das zu bezweifeln).


----------



## Saji (9. Februar 2014)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wildstar ist von den WoW-Machern? Wusst ich gar nicht :O



Ich denke mal hier wurde eine bewusst reißerische Formulierung gewählt. 17 ehemalige Mitarbeiter von Blizzard haben 2005 Carbine Studios gegründet und mit der Entwicklung von WildStar begonnen.


----------



## Magogan (9. Februar 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Wie zur Hölle über 1200 Euro für Platten und Controller...und letzte Woche nen Monitor für über 1000 Euro. Ich werde meine unbändige Wut niemals wieder unter Kontrolle bringen können!



Der Monitor ist das Geld aber auch wert. Ultra HD macht übrigens keine Probleme. Bisher laufen alle getesteten Spiele flüssig und sind so scharf, dass man jedes Detail erkennt und praktisch keine Pixel mehr sieht. Bei einigen Spielen lohnt sich Ultra HD allerdings nicht so richtig, unter anderem bei "Der Herr der Ringe Online" (die Texturen in der Ferne haben eine zu geringe Auflösung) und natürlich Minecraft. Assassin's Creed 4 habe ich noch nicht in 4K getestet.

Allerdings ist die Software teilweise noch verbuggt: Manchmal habe ich in Windows keinen Mauszeiger mehr, dann hilft nur, den Bildschirm aus- und wieder einzuschalten. Und beim Hochfahren und Runterfahren füllt das Hintergrundbild von Windows nicht den ganzen Bildschirm aus. Microsoft hat wohl nicht damit gerechnet, dass Leute Monitore mit so hoher Auflösung haben würden xD

Die Festplatten muss ich leider kaufen, wenn ich weiterhin LPs aufnehmen will. Leider reicht nur ein RAID dafür - und RAID 0 mit 4 Festplatten war mir zu unsicher. Ich hoffe, dass ich dadurch,  dass ich teure Festplatten nehme, für die nächsten 5-10 Jahre keine neuen Festplatten kaufen muss - anders als bei den "normalen" Festplatten, die vermutlich nur halb so lange halten. Zumindest haben die Festplatten 5 Jahre Garantie 

Die von mir bestellte Leinwand ist immer noch nicht angekommen. 30 Euro kostet der Versand und dauert angeblich 2-4 Werktage. Inzwischen sind 7 Werktage vergangen (mit Samstagen 9) und die Leinwand ist immer noch nicht da. Ich habe zweimal deswegen angerufen und man sagte mir, man würde sich wieder bei mir melden - auch das ist nicht geschehen.

Außerdem werde ich wohl bald meinen zweiten PC zum Enkodieren benötigen und dafür aufrüsten müssen, aber erstmal werde ich gucken, wie schnell mein jetziger PC beim Enkodieren in Ultra HD ist.


----------



## ZAM (9. Februar 2014)

Meine Sammlung erweitert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was neues 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (9. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Der Monitor ist das Geld aber auch wert. Ultra HD macht übrigens keine Probleme. Bisher laufen alle getesteten Spiele flüssig und sind so scharf, dass man jedes Detail erkennt und praktisch keine Pixel mehr sieht. Bei einigen Spielen lohnt sich Ultra HD allerdings nicht so richtig, unter anderem bei "Der Herr der Ringe Online" (die Texturen in der Ferne haben eine zu geringe Auflösung) und natürlich Minecraft. Assassin's Creed 4 habe ich noch nicht in 4K getestet.
> 
> Allerdings ist die Software teilweise noch verbuggt: Manchmal habe ich in Windows keinen Mauszeiger mehr, dann hilft nur, den Bildschirm aus- und wieder einzuschalten. Und beim Hochfahren und Runterfahren füllt das Hintergrundbild von Windows nicht den ganzen Bildschirm aus. Microsoft hat wohl nicht damit gerechnet, dass Leute Monitore mit so hoher Auflösung haben würden xD
> 
> ...





Lottogewinner?

@Topic Mafia II


----------



## Legendary (9. Februar 2014)

Dr.Gonzo schrieb:


> Er arbeitet doch sicherlich für sein Geld?



Als Sohn und Student...hach ich würd auch gern studieren.

Was ich neu hab:

2x GC Controller
2x Verlängerung für GC Controller
1x Speicherkarte für GC
1x MIOS DIOS für Wii :>


----------



## EspCap (9. Februar 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Als Sohn und Student...hach ich würd auch gern studieren.



Was hält dich auf? 

On topic: Wenn der eigene Prof die Standardliteratur geschrieben hatte, sollte man die fast besorgen... ich kann mir ja noch ein Autogramm holen ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (9. Februar 2014)

Ich hab was neu, 1 Jahr Wartezeit um mich für die Zulassungsprüfung anmelden zu dürfen. Und ein Blech voller MUffins zur Aufmunterung.


----------



## Magogan (9. Februar 2014)

Alux schrieb:


> Lottogewinner?


Nein. Kennst du Spa? Da gibt es jetzt eine neue Form: Das Spa "Ren". Wenn man das oft und lange genug macht, bekommt man dadurch sehr viel Geld 

Das Gewinnen im Lotto probiere ich aber auch 

@JokerofDarkness: Du hast einen Rahmen um das Bild gemacht, also ganz unbearbeitet ist es nicht  Oder gibt es neuerdings Kameras, die solche Rahmen automatisch einfügen?


----------



## Alux (9. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Nein. Kennst du Spa? Da gibt es jetzt eine neue Form: Das Spa "Ren". Wenn man das oft und lange genug macht, bekommt man dadurch sehr viel Geld



Ich lach später. Aber kenn ich ja, allerdings muss ja ganz gut was rauskommen wenn so viel sparst, dass in zwei Wochen mal locker flockig 2200€Ð rausknallen kannst ohne das es eng wird. Wirkt nur nach außen hin bisschen komisch oder gehts nur mir so

Aja und ich hab mir heut die Haare geschnitten, sexy 3mm


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Februar 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Als Sohn und Student...hach ich würd auch gern studieren.



Ich bin auch Sohn und Student und ich weigere mich mit ihm in eine Schublade gestekt zu werden! 

Ich habe ein neues Introvideo, was absolut sinnfrei ist, weil ich eigentlich nichts hochladen will.



Magogan schrieb:


> Nein. Kennst du Spa? Da gibt es jetzt eine neue Form: Das Spa "Ren". Wenn man das oft und lange genug macht, bekommt man dadurch sehr viel Geld


Dann frag ich mich aber woher das Geld kommt. Von Spa "Ren" hast du nämlich keine Ah"nung".


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> @JokerofDarkness: Du hast einen Rahmen um das Bild gemacht, also ganz unbearbeitet ist es nicht  Oder gibt es neuerdings Kameras, die solche Rahmen automatisch einfügen?


Gibt es - nennt sich Smartphone 

Neu: Einen kräftigen Muskelkater von 2 Tage lang Boden rausreißen. :S


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> @JokerofDarkness: Du hast einen Rahmen um das Bild gemacht, also ganz unbearbeitet ist es nicht  Oder gibt es neuerdings Kameras, die solche Rahmen automatisch einfügen?


Jupp schuldig und die Geräte mit denen ich diese tollen Rahmen mache, kommen alle von Apple. Willst davon auch ein Bild mit Rahmen?


----------



## Magogan (9. Februar 2014)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Jupp schuldig und die Geräte mit denen ich diese tollen Rahmen mache, kommen alle von Apple. Willst davon auch ein Bild mit Rahmen?


Nein, danke. Und ich wette, dass auch andere Geräte solche "tollen" Rahmen hinbekommen. Dafür muss ich keine 900 Euro für ein Smartphone ausgeben... Ich hatte auch mal ein iPhone, aber mir gefällt das Samsung Galaxy S4 irgendwie besser, das hat einige Funktionen, die ich beim iPhone nicht hatte - und abgesehen davon auch eine deutlich höhere Auflösung. Sogar Flash kann ich mit dem S4 nutzen  Dafür war das iPhone 4S nicht so leicht zu beschädigen. Einmal ist mir das S4 auf den Gehweg gefallen und schon ist der metallene Rahmen an einigen Stellen angekratzt. Keine Ahnung, ob das auch beim iPhone passiert wäre, das 3GS hatte jedenfalls damals einen Sturz aus 2 Metern Höhe auch nicht ohne Spuren überstanden.

Jetzt habe ich die Gewissheit, dass Festplatten und RAID-Controller erst am Dienstag ankommen werden. Seltsam, eigentlich waren sie laut E-Mail am Freitag bereits versandfertig, aber sie wurden wohl am Samstag nicht von der Post angeholt. Hmm, na ja, den einen Tag mehr kann ich auch noch warten


----------



## Alux (9. Februar 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S4, vom Gerüst gefallen, 3 Stock, keine Kratzer und jetzt Schnauze....leise sein sonst gibts wieder Apple/Android Geflame und das will niemand.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (9. Februar 2014)

Apple > Android aber Android hat das größere Display, was gut ist


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Februar 2014)

Dr.Gonzo schrieb:


> Apple > Android aber Android hat das größere Display, was gut ist



wtf?!


----------



## Grushdak (9. Februar 2014)

sry. für OT


Magogan schrieb:


> ... Jetzt habe ich die Gewissheit, dass Festplatten und RAID-Controller erst am Dienstag ankommen werden. Seltsam, eigentlich waren sie laut E-Mail am Freitag bereits versandfertig, aber sie wurden wohl am Samstag nicht von der Post angeholt. Hmm, na ja, den einen Tag mehr kann ich auch noch warten


Also ich habe ja nun ne Weile beobachtet, was Du so schreibst.
Und irgendwie fallen mir da nur 4 Smilies ein ...            

Warum Deine Sachen noch nicht gekommen sind ... weil Dir Deine Eltern nun den Geldhahn abgedreht haben und die Waren deshalb noch nicht bezahlt wurde. 
Ich frage mich, wofür Du das ganze Zeug wirklich brauchst?
Meinst Du wirklich, dadurch werden Deine LPs besser? (die jetzigen LPs sind trotz der Zahl 14xxp nicht gerade HD mäßig)
Gut vielleicht werden sie dann endlich so gut, wie meine derzeitigen Aufnahmen mit derzeitigem Equip.

Und was willst Du mit 4k Vids auf youtube?
Da finde ich, solltest Du für den Traffic sogar bezahlen müssen, den Du damit verursachst!

Ach bin ich froh, daß filmen bei mir mit deutlich günstigerer Technik schneller und effektiver vonstatten geht. 
...........

Und bitte Mago, fang nicht wieder an irgendwo und überall gleich wieder das zu empfehlen, was kaum einer braucht oder gar nicht gewünscht hat.
Wenn wer 'nen Fernseher wünscht, will er - so glaube ich^^ 'nen Fernseher - und keine Leinwand etc.
Wenn ich in einen Laden gehe um ein Auto zu kaufen, will ich auch 'nen Auto und keine Schaukel oder Moped etc.
..........
sorry ... nicht all zu ernst nehmen - bin krank 
...............

was ich neu habe ...

- fast kein Fieber mehr
- fast keinen Ausschlag mehr
- weniger Husten/schniefen

greetz

- einen Stick mit ordentlich verlorenen Daten


----------



## Wynn (9. Februar 2014)

Dr.Gonzo schrieb:


> Apple > Android aber Android hat das größere Display, was gut ist



die displays der handys sind bis auf ein paar cm gleich gross 

es sei den du verwechselt ein smartphone mit einem ipad


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (9. Februar 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> die displays der handys sind bis auf ein paar cm gleich gross
> 
> es sei den du verwechselt ein smartphone mit einem ipad



also Galaxy blabla ist größer als mein iPhone, und es gibt auch irgendein Handy von Huawei, das gefühlt fast 4 mal so groß ist


----------



## Magogan (10. Februar 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Meinst Du wirklich, dadurch werden Deine LPs besser? (die jetzigen LPs sind trotz der Zahl 14xxp nicht gerade HD mäßig)
> Gut vielleicht werden sie dann endlich so gut, wie meine derzeitigen Aufnahmen mit derzeitigem Equip.
> 
> Und was willst Du mit 4k Vids auf youtube?
> Da finde ich, solltest Du für den Traffic sogar bezahlen müssen, den Du damit verursachst!


Dass die Videos in 1440p nicht so toll aussehen, weiß ich selber. Aber da musst du dich bei YouTube beschweren, die machen daraus Pixelmatsch, weil die das Video ineffizient erneut verarbeiten. Die Videos sehen auf meinem PC durchweg gut aus, selbst Assassin's Creed 4, was auf YouTube einfach nur schrecklich aussieht (zum Vergleich: Bild vom Video und was YouTube daraus gemacht hat). Die Bitrate für 1080p-Videos wurde übrigens auf 4 MBit/s gesenkt. Das ist lächerlich wenig. 
Dass deine Filme besser aussehen, mag vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass du mit 24 oder 25 Hz aufnimmst und dementsprechend weniger Bitrate brauchst, was förderlich für die Qualität auf YouTube ist. Meine Videos sind allerdings in 30 Hz. Damit einige Assassin's-Creed-4-Videos zumindest auf meinem PC gut aussehen, haben die teilweise über 40 MBit/s durchschnittliche Bitrate. Ich habe inzwischen fast ein halbes TB an Speicherplatz nur mit AC4-Videos gefüllt.

Ich bezahle schon für YouTube, denn YouTube bekommt einen Teil der Werbeeinnahmen., die durch meine Videos generiert werden.

Was ich neu habe: 2:38h Minecraft-Aufnahme, die ich jetzt noch schneiden muss


----------



## Grushdak (10. Februar 2014)

Good Morning ...

Dann machst Du mit der Qualität bei youtube was falsch.
Denn es gibt durchaus Videos in kompletter 4k Qualität. 

z.B. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rdQ0i3v_KVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber egal, ist eh der falsche Ort hier sich darüber auszulassen, da Du es ja eh besser weißt. 

btt


----------



## Magogan (10. Februar 2014)

Ach, das meintest du. Die Videos sind nicht in Ultra HD bzw. 4K, weil ich sie nicht in 4K aufnehmen kann. Dazu brauche ich ein RAID 5 aus 5 Festplatten, die benötigten Teile dafür kommen aber wohl erst morgen an. Ab Mittwoch sollten dann die ersten Videos in 4K erscheinen.

Ganz neu habe ich: Ich habe tatsächlich ausgeschlafen. Und es hat mich nicht ganz 8 Stunden gekostet.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Februar 2014)

Nein, das meinte ich nicht.
Ich wollte Dir mit dem 4k Beispiel nur aufzeigen, daß nix an der Quali seitens youtube geschraubt wurde.

Somit könnten Deinen 1440p Vidios auch in HD sein, was sie aber irgndwie doch nicht sind, finde ich jedenfalls.
Entweder hast Du bei Deinem youtube-upload was falsch eigestellt (ich meine, da wird man sogar gefragt, ob die Vids nachbearbeitet werden dürfen - also verneinen) ...
Oder Deine Videos mögen zwar in 1440p sein - sind aber entweder schlecht aufgenommen oder schlecht umgewandelt oder?  

KA, was bei Dir der Fall ist.

zu nun aber genug ot ... btt


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Februar 2014)

*Neu dabei:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1201. Turbo
1202. Alles eine Frage der Zeit
1203. Riddick 2


----------



## Wynn (12. Februar 2014)

das ist Riddick 3 

Ich habe folgendes buch neu ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Februar 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> das ist Riddick 3


Nein, dass ist Riddick 2, denn der erste Teil der Trilogie hieß: Pitch Black.


----------



## Wynn (13. Februar 2014)

ansichtssache ^^ eingentlich sogar riddick 4 wenn man den anime noch mitzählt ^^


----------



## Aun (13. Februar 2014)

nein es ist teil 3. teil 2 war chroniken eines kriegers. (wenn man krieger der finsternis außen vor lässt)

dammit tyrone, get your shit together


----------



## Saji (13. Februar 2014)

Pitch Black - 2000
Riddick: Chroniken eines Krieger - 2004
Riddick: Krieger der Finsternis (animierter Kurzfilm) - ebenfalls 2004
Riddick - 2013

Damit sollte es wirklich Teil 3 sein.


----------



## ZAM (13. Februar 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Pitch Black - 2000
> Riddick: Chroniken eines Krieger - 2004
> Riddick: Krieger der Finsternis (animierter Kurzfilm) - ebenfalls 2004
> Riddick - 2013
> ...



Nach der Logik wäre Starship Troopers 3 ca. Teil 6 oder so.

Neu: The Legacy of Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## Saji (13. Februar 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nach der Logik wäre Starship Troopers 3 ca. Teil 6 oder so.
> 
> Neu: The Legacy of Stone Cold Steve Austin



Okay, ich hätte wohl den halbstündigen Anime nicht erwähnen sollen! Den hatte ich nicht mitgezählt weil der ja eigentlich nur kurz die Brücke zwischen Pitch Black und Chroniken eines Kriegers bildet. Also entweder ist Riddick von 2013 nun Teil 2, 3 oder 4. Bietet jemand mehr, jemand weniger?


----------



## Ogil (14. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute per Post hier eingetroffen: Das Serpent's Tongue Master's Set


----------



## Wynn (14. Februar 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Okay, ich hätte wohl den halbstündigen Anime nicht erwähnen sollen! Den hatte ich nicht mitgezählt weil der ja eigentlich nur kurz die Brücke zwischen Pitch Black und Chroniken eines Kriegers bildet. Also entweder ist Riddick von 2013 nun Teil 2, 3 oder 4. Bietet jemand mehr, jemand weniger?



wenn man noch The Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay mit einbezieht das die vorgeschichte von pitch black erzählt und wie riddick seine augen bekam wär es sogar teil 5


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Heute per Post hier eingetroffen: Das Serpent's Tongue Master's Set



Will auch! :'<


----------



## Eyora (14. Februar 2014)

Hab ich mir gestern gekauft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein alter Monitor hatte 19" Jetzt hoch auf 27", ich komme mir vor, wie vor einer Leinwand. Azeroth sah gestern gleich noch mal so beeindruckend aus.


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Februar 2014)

Heute bekommen:

[attachment=13526:WP_20140214_002.jpg]


----------



## Alux (14. Februar 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Heute bekommen:
> 
> [attachment=13526:WP_20140214_002.jpg]



NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. Februar 2014)

*Neueste Errungenschaft:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zoe - 5 Monate alt


----------



## ZAM (14. Februar 2014)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> *Neueste Errungenschaft:*
> Zoe - 5 Monate alt


----------



## Saji (15. Februar 2014)

Darf ich Zoe auch mal knuddeln? 

Ich hab neu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SteelSeries 6gv2 :3


----------



## vollmi (15. Februar 2014)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Zoe - 5 Monate alt



Ohh, was ne süsse Knutschkugel. Ich will auch  

mfG René


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2014)

Eine neue Firmware für den RAID-Controller installiert. Interessanterweise hat das geklappt. Beim vorherigen Controller ist der immer beim Aktualisieren abgestürzt und Windows hat einen Bluescreen angezeigt. Ich habe ja die Hoffnung, dass ich jetzt keine spontanen Bluescreens mehr bekomme, deren Ursache ich nicht feststellen kann, auch wenn ich den Controller als Ursache vermute.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. Februar 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ohh, was ne süsse Knutschkugel. Ich will auch
> 
> mfG René


Die Tierheime sind voll, wir hätten uns vor Ort zwischen 3 süßen Mäusen entscheiden können.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Februar 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Darf ich Zoe auch mal knuddeln?
> 
> Ich hab neu:
> 
> ...



Wie isse so ? Ich stolpere immer wieder bei Amazon über das Teil und bin immer kurz davor, sie zu holen. 

Die Preise für die mechanical keyboards sind mir aber einfach noch zu hoch :/


----------



## Rexo (15. Februar 2014)

_Ein HTC One Mini in Schwarz _


----------



## win3ermute (15. Februar 2014)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Neueste Errungenschaft:
> 
> Zoe - 5 Monate alt



Nicht zu toppen!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. Februar 2014)

Passend zur letzten Anschaffung kam heute dann auch gleich das Paket von Zooplus.de an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Zeitung kam natürlich extra.


----------



## Legendary (15. Februar 2014)

Sieht aus wie Sexspielzeug.

Was ich neu hab:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt hab ich 6 TB, nächste Woche wird dann die 3. bestellt.


----------



## Saji (15. Februar 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wie isse so ? Ich stolpere immer wieder bei Amazon über das Teil und bin immer kurz davor, sie zu holen.
> 
> Die Preise für die mechanical keyboards sind mir aber einfach noch zu hoch :/



Kommt schwer drauf an. Die MX Black Switches in der 6gv2 kommen am ehesten an das Gefühl der non-mechanischen Gaming-Tastaturen ran. Je nach dem was du gewöhnt bist brauchen die Tasten aber etwas mehr Kraft zum Auslösen, dafür musst du die Tasten aber nicht bis zum Boden durchdrücken. Die Tasten haben auch kein Feedback, also weder haptisch von akustisch (kein Fehler oder Designfail sondern eine Eigenschaft der MX Black Switches). Die Tastatur an sich ist aber hochwertig verarbeitet, schön schwer und hat für mich einen angenehmen Winkel; Füßchen zum verstellen des Winkels hat sie allerdings nicht.

Wenn dir die Tastaturen zu teuer sind lohnt es sich vielleicht auf das Cherry MX Board 3.0 zu warten. Das wird es mit allen Switches (Black, Red, Brown und Blue) geben und wohl so 50 bis 60 Euro kosten. Eine Übersicht wie sich die einzelnen Switches im Detail handeln findest du hier: Tom's Hardware


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Februar 2014)

Bei der SteelSeries 6Gv2 muss man sich aber im Klaren sein, dass keine Handballenauflage dabei ist. Ich habe sie Jahrelang mit einer Gel-Auflage benutzt und dadurch eine Sehnenscheidentzündung verursacht. Jetzt bin ich auf die QPad MK 50 umgestiegen. Die Qpad Tastaturen gibt es mit Black, Red, Brown und Blue switches und sind ansonsten kaum anders als die SteelSeries, nur haben sie eben eine Handballenauflage. Ich bin dann allerdings gleich zu red switches gewechselt, die gefallen mir noch etwas besser.


----------



## painschkes (15. Februar 2014)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich auf die QPad MK 50 umgestiegen.



_Hab meine auch schon eine Weile..bin sooooo zufrieden. (:_

_(Hab MX Black's)_


----------



## Alux (15. Februar 2014)

Assassin's Creed Black Flag
Photoshop Elements 12
Premiere Elements 12


----------



## Saji (15. Februar 2014)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Bei der SteelSeries 6Gv2 muss man sich aber im Klaren sein, dass keine Handballenauflage dabei ist. Ich habe sie Jahrelang mit einer Gel-Auflage benutzt und dadurch eine Sehnenscheidentzündung verursacht. Jetzt bin ich auf die QPad MK 50 umgestiegen. Die Qpad Tastaturen gibt es mit Black, Red, Brown und Blue switches und sind ansonsten kaum anders als die SteelSeries, nur haben sie eben eine Handballenauflage. Ich bin dann allerdings gleich zu red switches gewechselt, die gefallen mir noch etwas besser.



Ich mach's kurz: Pussies. Ich hasse Handballenablagen. Gibt für mich nichts schlimmeres. Oh doch, Mauspads mit Handballenablagen!  Ich finde für Shooter und typische WASD-Spiele gibt's nicht besseres als Blacks. *g* Aber das muss jeder für sich herausfinden. ^^

(Wer ne SteelSeries mit Handballenrampe will kann ja zur 7g greifen. )


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Februar 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich hasse Handballenablagen. Gibt für mich nichts schlimmeres. Oh doch, *Mauspads mit Handballenablagen*!



/sign. Schrecklich diese Dinger.

Werde mal abwarten, ich hatte noch nie ne mechanische Tastatur, deswegen ist es mir eigentlich ziemlich Lachs wie jetzt die Tasten sind (dran gewöhnen muss man sich ja immer). Ich mag SteelSeries als Marke sehr gerne, hab das Siberia v2 und das ist das beste Headset was ich hatte bisher. 

Zur Not zahle ich dann auch mehr, daran solls nicht scheitern. Danke dir jedenfalls


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Februar 2014)

Ihr solltet weniger Pornos runterladen, es gibt auch Seiten im Internet... aber mal ehrlich, was will man mit 6 TB ?

Ich hab neu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (15. Februar 2014)

gut 
ich hab zufällig diesen Spass neu:
http://www.whisky.de/shop/Schottland/Single-Malt/Highland-G/Glenmorangie-Quinta-Ruban-12-Jahre--.html
heute abend ist er aber wieder weg


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2014)

ich habe neu: nen Stift und nen Zettel und inner Stunde hoffentlich nen vollen Kühlschrank.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Videos speichern? Ich habe pro Video öfters zwischen 3 und 10 GB - und davon kommen schon mal mehrere pro Tag zusammen



Du musst sie doch nur speichern solange sie nicht bei yt hochgeladen sind, oder?


----------



## Derulu (15. Februar 2014)

Dezenter Tipp am Rande, für mehrere der hier agierenden Personen: Versucht doch einfach mal, euch weniger wichtig zu nehmen (und zB. weniger damit zu prahlen, wieviel toller ihr nicht in diesem und jenem seid, als User X), nicht wegen jeder Kleinigkeit rumzukotzen (und nicht alles und jeden als Angriff auf eure Person zu werten) und vor allem... entspannter zu sein


----------



## ZAM (15. Februar 2014)

Ich habe mal aufgeräumt.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Februar 2014)

> Weiter so, dann kommt hier ja wieder wie zu den Buffed-Goldies Leben rein.



Leben im buffed Forum? Ne das hieße ja die mods hätten wieder was zu tun.   

Gönnt denen auch mal ne Kaffeepause. :3

Meine Forengrundregel: Nutzer die zu leicht zu trollen sind, genießen den Schutz gegen Trolle.

Das macht alles viel spannender.
Danke ZAM, spar ichs mir halt.


Was ich neu hab? Ein Lager.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na wer ist jetzt neidisch? xD


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2014)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Du musst sie doch nur speichern solange sie nicht bei yt hochgeladen sind, oder?


Theoretisch ja, praktisch würde ich sie trotzdem gerne speichern, um Thumbnails und Kanaltrailer mit diesen Videos zu machen.

PS: Ich versuche immer, zu jedem nett zu sein, egal wie böse er auch zu mir war. Manchmal vielleicht mit etwas Sarkasmus und so, aber nichts davon soll beleidigend sein. Wenn sich also irgendwer persönlich angegriffen fühlt, tut mir das leid.


----------



## Rexo (15. Februar 2014)

_@Zam huch habe ich was falsch gemacht?_


----------



## ZAM (15. Februar 2014)

Rexo schrieb:


> _@Zam huch habe ich was falsch gemacht?_



Nicht wirklich - aber auf potentielle Löschbeiträge zu reagieren war noch nie eine gute Idee, die Reaktionen fliegen mit.


----------



## Rexo (15. Februar 2014)

_Gut...sehe ich ein und ist verstandlich _


----------



## Wynn (15. Februar 2014)

ich habe ein paar videos bei youtube neu

kekse vom supermarkt

2x 1 liter milch

1 tv zeitschrift 

und nächste woche wird endlich warm bodies von saturn online die bluray für 5 euro verschickt


----------



## H2OTest (15. Februar 2014)

seit donnerstag auto mit tüv...


----------



## orkman (15. Februar 2014)

kindle paperwhite 2013 und schutztasche dafür


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2014)

H2OTest schrieb:


> seit donnerstag auto mit tüv...


Pah, TÜV brauche ich nicht, hält eh nur 2 Jahre 

Hab ein neues Bügeleisen für 10 Euro, um Kantenumleiner an Kanten von Spanplatten zu befestigen 

Ich würde mir kein Kindle kaufen. Wenn das Amazon-Konto gesperrt wird, ist der praktisch nutzlos, du kannst ja keine neuen Bücher dafür kaufen...


----------



## painschkes (15. Februar 2014)

_Es gibt freie Versionen wenn du die woanders kaufst - davon abgesehen gibt es auch generell freie Ebook-Reader..aber leider keine für 500€ :-(_


----------



## orkman (16. Februar 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Es gibt freie Versionen wenn du die woanders kaufst - davon abgesehen gibt es auch generell freie Ebook-Reader..aber leider keine für 500€ :-(_



this! ... du kannst auch ebooks auf anderen seiten kaufen oder runterladen und sie mit programmen auf den kindle schicken ... ausserdem .... für alles gibt es immer einen weg ... man muss ihn nur kennen ...
interessant finde ich das system was amazon hat dass man sich auch per mail ein ebook schicken kann ... einfach emails von denen empfangen werden darf im account angeben ... von dieser email aus an die email des kindle schicken , buch als anhang und ein paar sekunden spaeter laedt der kindle das buch per wlan runter ... und geil ist noch dass man als betreff nur convert angeben muss und schon wird das buch auch noch in das passende format konvertiert ... vorhin mal mit ner .doc file versucht und hat wunderbar geklappt
das einzige was mich ein bissl gestoert hat ist dass der kindle automatisch schon an das amazon konto (mit namen und allem) gebunden ist wenn man es kauft , und nicht angibt dass es als geschenk gedacht ist ... bin ich erschrocken als der kindle mich sofort mit meinem richtigen namen begruesst hat ...
BIG BROTHER IS WATCHING YOU! (ausserdem lese ich gerade 1984 von orwell gerade  )

BTT: (um nicht zuviel OT zu sein  ) : chinesisches essen aus nem restaurant ... miam miam ....


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Februar 2014)

Freitag (Controller) + Samstag:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Montag:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (17. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wollte mir schon seit langem ne slr zulegen anstatt sie dauernd an der Uni zu leihen ;D


----------



## vollmi (17. Februar 2014)

orkman schrieb:


> das einzige was mich ein bissl gestoert hat ist dass der kindle automatisch schon an das amazon konto (mit namen und allem) gebunden ist wenn man es kauft , und nicht angibt dass es als geschenk gedacht ist ... bin ich erschrocken als der kindle mich sofort mit meinem richtigen namen begruesst hat ...
> BIG BROTHER IS WATCHING YOU! (ausserdem lese ich gerade 1984 von orwell gerade  )
> 
> BTT: (um nicht zuviel OT zu sein  ) : chinesisches essen aus nem restaurant ... miam miam ....




Bei meinem ersten Kindle war ich eher überrascht dass es eingeschalten angekommen ist, also schon von anfang an Text auf dem Bildschirm war, ich hab erst versucht die Textfolie abzuziehen bis ich gemerkt habe, halt das Display ist ja an. 

Und mit meinem neuen Paperwhite bin ich ja sowas von zufrieden, super Beleuchtung und superleicht verglichen mit meinem alten Keyboard.

Ich find auch die Preise der Bücher sehr angenehm, ganz zu schweigen von der Problemlosigkeit, des Kaufs und Downloads. Sogar meine Omi welche noch immer versucht ihr Handy mit dem Rasierapparateladegerät meines Opis zu laden schafft es ein neues Buch zu bestellen und downzuloaden.

mfG René


----------



## Wynn (18. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach 5 tagen kam der gratis valentinstag key an ^^


----------



## myadictivo (19. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



müsste ja die tage kommen 

außerdem ist doch am gleichen tag der release von



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab ich mir die "CE" bestellt mit Rambo-Figur 

und mein 10€ gutschein von amazon musste ich auch verbraten für :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Februar 2014)

Ich hab PvZ: GW auch schon bestellt und bezahlt bei GameStop. Gestern den Werbespot auf der One gesehen... echt geil.


----------



## myadictivo (19. Februar 2014)

ja..ich hab ja zugegeben etwas mit mir gekämpft, aber irgendwie konnte ich dann doch nicht nein sagen 
wie läuft das mit gamestop bestellungen ? ich hatte da das rambo spiel bestellt, bisher aber nur eine bestell-bestätigung erhalten. kommt da auch nochmal ne versandbestätigung/tracking nr ? hab vorher noch nie online bei gamestop bestellt und diesmal auch nur wegen der figur die gamestop exklusiv ist 
das game kommt ja auch am freitag raus. donkey kong wurde laut amazon soeben verschickt 

falls mich wer bei der xbox one adden mag, mein nick ist dort auch myadictivo


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Februar 2014)

Bei Gamestop (im Laden) sagst du einfach, dass du was vorbestellen willst und zahlst mind. 5€ an. Wenn das Spiel dann kommt, wirst du informiert, es ist 24h für dich Reserviert und bei Abholung zahlst du dann den Rest. Online hab ich noch nie was bei GS vorbestellt 

PS: Ich werde dich mal adden.

Und damit das ganze nicht zu OT wird:

Hab mir gestern Peggle 2 und LocoCycle (beides über den US-Store der One) gekauft. Ich seh es langsam nicht mehr ein, hier in Deutschland so abgezockt zu werden.

US-Store:
Peggle 2: $11.99
LocoCycle: $9.99

Deutschland:
Peggle 2: 11,99&#8364;
LocoCycle: 9,99&#8364; (gestern sogar noch 19,99&#8364

Ryse soll ja diese Woche auch noch auf $39,99 gesenkt werden....


----------



## odinxd (19. Februar 2014)

Eben Versandbestätigung bekommen. Dann kommt's vielleicht schon morgen 

[attachment=13550:918g-SKwwnL__SL1500_.jpg]


----------



## myadictivo (19. Februar 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Bei Gamestop (im Laden) sagst du einfach, dass du was vorbestellen willst und zahlst mind. 5€ an. Wenn das Spiel dann kommt, wirst du informiert, es ist 24h für dich Reserviert und bei Abholung zahlst du dann den Rest. Online hab ich noch nie was bei GS vorbestellt
> 
> PS: Ich werde dich mal adden.



okay, ich schau dann mal  musste es per lieferung bestellen, weil ich doch bißl in der pampa wohne und der nächste gamestop ne gute stunde autofahrt entfernt liegt ^^

und grade noch gekauft :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



über origin mexiko..ich hoffe ich hab mir damit jetzt nicht ärger eingehandelt. normalerweise kauf ich maximal zeugs aus england


----------



## Grushdak (19. Februar 2014)

in Skyrim


neuen Avatar 
eine Begleiterin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (19. Februar 2014)

pass auf, nicht das das eyora sieht. der kommt dann gleich mit der "nackte frauen" keule


----------



## Grushdak (19. Februar 2014)

Hmmm ... sie hat aber noch etwas an.
So habe ich sie beim ersten Mal aufgefunden.
Inzwischen ist sie wunderbar ausgestattet.


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> pass auf, nicht das das eyora sieht. der kommt dann gleich mit der "nackte frauen" keule


Also irgendwie hört sich Nackte-Frauen-Keule sehr falsch an...

Ich habe nichts neu, aber ich überlege, ob ich Breaking Bad kaufen soll. Angeblich soll die Serie ja gut sein.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (19. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts neu, aber ich überlege, ob ich Breaking Bad kaufen soll. Angeblich soll die Serie ja gut sein.



Würde ich machen, wenn du es noch nicht gesehen hast, ist schon sehr überragend.

Neu habe ich 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/tom-ford-private-blend-tuscan-leather-eau-de-parfum/3145648
So ziemlich das beste, was ich je gerochen habe (:


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Februar 2014)

So, hab mir noch Ryse im US-Xbox-Store geholt.


----------



## Alux (19. Februar 2014)

Nen feinen Termin fürn 9.5. beim Herrn mit der Nadeln und den Farben


----------



## Rexo (19. Februar 2014)

Sobalt verfugbar zu Humanen Preise Die DvD von Bayonettaloody Fate 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LxrIoffNzX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (19. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ 30kg Hundefutter


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2014)

3 Kochlöffel


----------



## schneemaus (19. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Um mich schonmal in mein Angstfach einzulesen. Hab schon angefangen, bis jetzt versteh ich alles. Bis zum Semesterbeginn will ich durch sein x)


----------



## EspCap (19. Februar 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Um mich schonmal in mein Angstfach einzulesen. Hab schon angefangen, bis jetzt versteh ich alles. Bis zum Semesterbeginn will ich durch sein x)



Psychologin?


----------



## schneemaus (19. Februar 2014)

EspCap schrieb:


> Psychologin?



Jop.


----------



## odinxd (20. Februar 2014)

Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze ist Tatsache heute schon angekommen


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Februar 2014)

Vitrine 40x50x180

Bilder von meinem Onkel für die Wände.


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (20. Februar 2014)

Sowas nennt man dann eine wirklich hervorragende Filmauswahl!


----------



## orkman (20. Februar 2014)

battlefield 4 premium über mechiko


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ 15kg Hundefutter, aber nun sollte es auch erstmal reichen, ansonsten kann ich demnächst einen eigenen Fressnapf eröffnen.


----------



## myadictivo (24. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

grünes lenkerband / zughülsen und flaschenhalter.. grüne socken und handschuhe sind bestellt. grüne reifen brauch ich noch. grüne schuhe scheints nicht zu geben ^^


----------



## Avenom (24. Februar 2014)

@JokerofDarkness

Warum ein veralteten Wlan Router von Apple kaufen, wenn die schon .ac haben?


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. Februar 2014)

Meine Eintrittskarten zu den ersten 6 Heimspielen der St. Louis Cardinals.

Mein Urlaub kann kommen


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2014)

Knoblauch


----------



## JokerofDarkness (26. Februar 2014)

Avenom schrieb:


> @JokerofDarkness
> 
> Warum ein veralteten Wlan Router von Apple kaufen, wenn die schon .ac haben?


Weil meine ganzen Geräte hier eh nicht mehr brauchen bzw. können und fürs neue Arbeitszimmer ist der bei unserer Infrastruktur für 66€ schlichtweg ein perfektes Schnäppchen. Zusätzlich erweitere ich auch noch das W-LAN Netz im Haus und Teile des Gartens.


----------



## Manowar (27. Februar 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Meine Eintrittskarten zu den ersten 6 Heimspielen der St. Louis Cardinals.
> 
> Mein Urlaub kann kommen



Das hört sich doch mal klasse an 
Wie wurdest du eigentlich Fan der Cardinals? Da gibts ja immer so seine Gründe 

Ist aber auch nen Punkt, den meine Liebste und ich mitnehmen werden, wenn wir wieder nach Charlotte (bzw ganz NC) fliegen. 
Min. ein Nascar Rennen und ein Spiel der Panthers.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Februar 2014)

Nen entzündeten Hals und ne Krankschreibung WOOP WOOP zum Start des Urlaubes, übernice


----------



## Grushdak (27. Februar 2014)

Moin ...

Dann wünsche ich Dir mal eine ganz schnelle Genesung! 


bei mir neu:

Bei mir ist die Grippe bis auf ein bissle Schnupfen nun nach 3 Wochen endlich abgeklungen.
War jahrelang nicht mehr krank - dafür aber mal richtig.

Und wegen meinem Rücken war ich am Dienstag 3 Stunden beim Orthopäden incl. Röntgen 2x Besprechungen + Behandlung, dazwischen warten und warten ...
Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob die abschliessende chiropraktische Anwendung so gut war.
Fühle mich zwar besser - aber dennoch irgendwie verunsichert.

Zudem sagte er, daß es bei meinen Wirbeln eine seltene Besonderheit gibt (wenn er das mal nicht "jedem" sagt).^^
2 Wirbel sind vom Hals aus richtung Lunge gewachsen, so wie "Dracula-Zähne", die die Nerven in der Schulter beeinträchtigen können.
Gut ... ich sagte ihm, daß meine Mutter mir schon bei der Geburt sagte ... was für ein seltsames Früchtchen. 

greetz


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2014)

ein Headset


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Februar 2014)

Manowar schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch mal klasse an
> Wie wurdest du eigentlich Fan der Cardinals? Da gibts ja immer so seine Gründe
> 
> Ist aber auch nen Punkt, den meine Liebste und ich mitnehmen werden, wenn wir wieder nach Charlotte (bzw ganz NC) fliegen.
> Min. ein Nascar Rennen und ein Spiel der Panthers.



Danke. Ich bin ehrlich, ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern 

Durch irgendein Baseballspiel und/oder Marc McGwire....

Seit ca. 15 Jahren ist das mal wieder ein richtiger Urlaub für mich. Und der beinhaltet 1 NHL Spiel und 6 MLB-Spiele in St. Louis 

Beim Hinflug hab ich dann in Philadelphia ein paar Stunden Aufenthalt, beim Rückflug dann in Charlotte 

Fan von den Rams bin ich seit dem Superbowl 1999. Und ja, ich leide seit 10 Jahren gewaltig.....


----------



## Manowar (27. Februar 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Danke. Ich bin ehrlich, ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern
> 
> Durch irgendein Baseballspiel und/oder Marc McGwire....
> 
> ...



Schöner Grund 
NHL fände ich da auch um einiges interessanter, als MLB. Aber das liegt ja beim Betrachter. 
Gehts nur wegen der Cardinals nach St. Louis?

In Charlotte auch nur nen paar Stunden? 
Ansonsten kann ich dir in Charlotte (Zentrum) das Queen City Q empfehlen. Da vorallem die geräucherten Würstchen (da gibts anziehendere Sachen auf der Karte, aber die Dinger sind einfach der Wahnsinn).
http://www.queencityq.com/
Alleine für das Restaurant könnte ich dahin fliegen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Was habe ich gerade neues? 
Tolle Erinnerungen


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Februar 2014)

Nicht nur wegen den Cardinals. Es ist halt auch ein St. Blues NHL-Spiel mit dabei. (Ja, alle favorisierten Teams kommen bei mir aus St. Louis. NBA ist es dann doch noch die Mavs).

Aufenthalt ist halt nur beim Hin- bzw. Rückflug. Ansonsten 4.4. bis 15.4. St. Louis 

BTW: Die Indians hab ich auch mal in einem Baseballspiel von 92 oder so gespielt. Das lag dann aber den Filmen


----------



## Manowar (27. Februar 2014)

Ich werd ein wenig neidisch - was so viel heißt wie: Viel Spaß 
(Und Lächel den Beamten hinter dem Scan nicht an - das wird als Verdächtig gewertet  )


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Februar 2014)

Ich dachte, das betrifft nur Russland


----------



## odinxd (27. Februar 2014)

Hoch lebe Amazon  wieder nen Tag zu früh 

[attachment=13557:71HB20MREaL._SL1500_.jpg] [attachment=13558:81-TWGiEiiL._SL1500_.jpg]


----------



## H2OTest (27. Februar 2014)

nokia lumia 520


----------



## Avenom (27. Februar 2014)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Weil meine ganzen Geräte hier eh nicht mehr brauchen bzw. können und fürs neue Arbeitszimmer ist der bei unserer Infrastruktur für 66€ schlichtweg ein perfektes Schnäppchen. Zusätzlich erweitere ich auch noch das W-LAN Netz im Haus und Teile des Gartens.



Gibt aber noch mehr Vorteile, als nur die ac. Unterstützung. Die Reichweite ist bei weiten besser, d.h kannst dann gleich dein ganzen Garten abdecken


----------



## myadictivo (28. Februar 2014)

verrechnungscheck von der TKK über 160.- im briefkasten  sowas hätte ich gern öfter


----------



## vollmi (28. Februar 2014)

neuen HP Prime, ersetzt meinen 15 jährigen 48g





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (28. Februar 2014)

bist du ingeniör ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Februar 2014)

Kann man da drauf auch Flappy Bird spielen ? Ansonsten würd ich mir doch lieber nen iPhone holen...


----------



## vollmi (28. Februar 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> bist du ingeniör ?



Nö. Die halten mich hier nur dafür. Ausser die Buchhaltung.

mfG René


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. Februar 2014)

2 überholte Endstufeneinheiten meiner Front LS:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das waren die Übeltäter, pro Endstufe je 3 Relais:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Abnutzung ist farblich schön zu erkennen.


----------



## win3ermute (1. März 2014)

Ich... konnte einfach nicht anders... "High End" im Super-8-Bereich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt nur eine kleine Handvoll Projektoren, die Stereo widergeben und darüberhinaus sogar 360-Meter-Spulen aufnehmen. Der "Revue Lux 80" (hier in Deutschland über "Quelle" vertrieben; im Rest der Welt hieß er "Chinon SS 1200 ST") ist ein krankes Teil: Zwei getrennte Verstärkerzüge (Lautstärke und Klangcharakteristika für beide Kanäle getrennt regelbar); "Pilotlampe"; Line- und Kopfhörerausgang; integriertes "Mischpult" für Stereo/Duo/Mono-Vertonung; Endabschaltung inkl. zuverlässiger Einfädelautomatik; "Tageslichtfenster" etc. pp.

Die Anschlußmöglichkeiten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach wenigen Stunden ist mir klar: Aus meinen toten Händen! Darüber oder daneben gibt es nicht viel! Scheiß auf das "Quelle"-Logo; das ist eines der besten Geräte seiner Art, das es jemals zu kaufen gab! Und meiner ist vom Zustand her allenfalls "ab und zu benutzt" (das Gerät ist 35 Jahre alt).

Da wir ja unter uns Erwachsenen sind... dieses "Einfädeldiagramm" ziert meinen "Dicken" (16mm-Projektor Bauer P8). Bewundert ihr nicht auch diese Transparenz, die seinerzeit durch einfache Symbolik auf die... PENIS!!!!11111 *gacker*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Jo, Joker, da war wohl dank Ringrtrafos beim Design nicht genügend Geld da, um tatsächlich ordentliche Relais auf die Platine zu packen. Muß man verstehen: Ringtrafos sind unabdingbar! Die machen so eine Endstufe halt erst so richtig schwer und bedeutend; da können die Entwickler nicht noch ein paar Cent in ordentliche Relais stecken! 

Das ist diese "High End"-Krankheit: Dort protzen, wo es Gewicht und Äußeres ausmacht; da patzen, wo es tatsächlich wichtig ist. Kenne ich von meinem Onkyo Integra und noch viel mehr von meiner "Transe" Transrotor Connoisseur. Relais völlig billig und in drei Jahren völlig durch; aber Hauptsache einen starken Trafo! Von der "Transe" will ich gar nicht reden, was da im Auslieferungszustand falsch gemacht wurde... aber was will man von 8.000,- DM teurem "High End" auch erwarten... (ok, außer, daß der Hersteller vielleicht im Ansatz wußte, daß diese verfickte Diva von einem Tonarm mit Sicherheit nicht mit einem Ortofon-MC-System ausgestattet werden sollte. Er hat es trotzdem gemacht - in Serie! Offensichtlich mit Absicht, weil gerade verfügbar!).

Haben diese idiotischen Entwickler mal wieder alles richtig gemacht! "High End"... die Entwickler der '80er lachen sich den Arsch ab...

Ich setze auf "altes" überholtes Zeug. "Fachzeitschriften" werden erzählen, inwiefern zum zigsten Mal der "Schleier" bei neuen Boxen in Hinsicht auf alte Boxen "weggezogen" wird. Wieviel "Schleier" waren das mittlerweile? 
Meine Teddies erlegen immer noch so ziemlich alles, was als "tolle neue Boxen mit weggezogenem Schleier" angeboten wird. Demnächst hoffentlich endlich die "Revox Symbol B".


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. März 2014)

Spricht Win3rmute eine andere Sprache als wir? Ich versteh kein Wort.

Bald evtl. eine Xbox One, ich will halt unbedingt Titanfall spielen... (Auf der "last gen" sieht das bestimmt eh wieder nichts aus>.<)


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. März 2014)

Erst einmal Glückwunsch zum Revue.



win3ermute schrieb:


> Jo, Joker, da war wohl dank Ringrtrafos beim Design nicht genügend Geld da, um tatsächlich ordentliche Relais auf die Platine zu packen. Muß man verstehen: Ringtrafos sind unabdingbar! Die machen so eine Endstufe halt erst so richtig schwer und bedeutend; da können die Entwickler nicht noch ein paar Cent in ordentliche Relais stecken!
> 
> Das ist diese "High End"-Krankheit: Dort protzen, wo es Gewicht und Äußeres ausmacht; da patzen, wo es tatsächlich wichtig ist. Kenne ich von meinem Onkyo Integra und noch viel mehr von meiner "Transe" Transrotor Connoisseur. Relais völlig billig und in drei Jahren völlig durch; aber Hauptsache einen starken Trafo! Von der "Transe" will ich gar nicht reden, was da im Auslieferungszustand falsch gemacht wurde... aber was will man von 8.000,- DM teurem "High End" auch erwarten... (ok, außer, daß der Hersteller vielleicht im Ansatz wußte, daß diese verfickte Diva von einem Tonarm mit Sicherheit nicht mit einem Ortofon-MC-System ausgestattet werden sollte. Er hat es trotzdem gemacht - in Serie! Offensichtlich mit Absicht, weil gerade verfügbar!).
> 
> ...


Die Relais waren jetzt mindestens über 10 Jahre alt und haben Industriestandard, da darf dann meines Erachtens schon mal bei fast täglicher Benutzung etwas abnutzen. Die Endstufen sind glücklicherweise nicht vergossen und so kann man für einen schmalen Taler, die Sachen auch wieder richten. Das ist ja noch reparaturfähige, weil qualitativ hochwertige Ware. Den Rotz von heute, kann man ja in der Regel nur noch komplett ersetzen, wenn man denn solche Konzepte überhaupt noch im bezahlbaren Bereich bekommt. Für mich und viele Andere ist die RC-A im Originalzustand noch immer einer der besten Boxen im mittleren Preissegment und obwohl man ein guterhaltenes Paar für ca. 750€ bekommt, können sie mit Boxen im mittleren vierstelligen Bereich mithalten. Meine habe ich ja zusätzlich noch einmal in Absprache mit Canton auf die neue Treibertechnologie aus Alu umgebaut, die auch in der Reference Serie zum Einsatz kommt. Die Teile gehen runter bis zu echten 32Hz mit Nutzung des LFE Eingangs. Damit macht man dann in der Regel schon mehr Druck, als die meisten Subwoofer bis zur 500€ Klasse. Ein Kumpel fragte letztens sogar, wo ich denn meinen Sub versteckt hätte, denn er könne das nicht glauben, dass dieser Bass nur aus den Boxen käme. Von daher alt ja, aber richtig gut, weil noch Qualität.


----------



## Ogil (1. März 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Bald evtl. eine Xbox One, ich will halt unbedingt Titanfall spielen... (Auf der "last gen" sieht das bestimmt eh wieder nichts aus>.<)


Dann Spiel es halt auf einem Any-Gen-PC 

Neu hab ich einen Schwung Moebel im Wohnzimmer - die mittlerweile stehen aber wo ich noch ein paar Sachen benoetige, die heute hoffentlich per Post kommen, bevor ich sie fest installier, verkabel und den TV reinhaenge...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. März 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Dann Spiel es halt auf einem Any-Gen-PC
> 
> Neu hab ich einen Schwung Moebel im Wohnzimmer - die mittlerweile stehen aber wo ich noch ein paar Sachen benoetige, die heute hoffentlich per Post kommen, bevor ich sie fest installier, verkabel und den TV reinhaenge...



Spiel nicht so gerne am Pc und hab auch kein Highendteil


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2014)

aber shooter spielt man am besten mit der maus 

ich finds immer wieder faszinierend was wintermute schreibt auch wenn ich nichts von versteh liest man das herzblut raus mit dem er für sein hobby lebt ^^

was macht eingentlich die wohnungssuche wintermute oder war der dachschaden doch nicht so schlimm ?


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Spiel nicht so gerne am Pc und hab auch kein Highendteil


Du kannst am PC auf mit dem XBox-Controller spielen  Die Spiele sind billiger, die Grafik besser, dafür ist die Hardware teurer.

Nicht wirklich neu, aber ich habe einen TESO-Beta-Zugang. Und schon ein paar Videos davon


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. März 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> aber shooter spielt man am besten mit der maus



Das ist eine Lüge!


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2014)

iron man 3 bluray gestern falschauspreisungen bei real für 4,99€ damit das nicht völlig offtopic wird ^^


nein ist es nicht 

konsolen haben autoaim
konsolen sind schuld drann das die leute am pc bei shootern grösstenteils nicht mehr wie damals auf selbst gemachten maps oder mit neuen selbst gemachten waffen skins spielen können


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2014)

Amazon Prime Instant Video... für 49€ im Jahr kannste echt nix sagen. Da zahlt man bei anderen Streamingdiensten mehr (+ dazu noch die Prime - Vorteile, keine Versandkosten usw.).


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2014)

dann viel spass mit silverlight ^^ das musste ja installieren damit du videos stream schauen kannst und dann brauchste eine grafikarte,tft und tft kabel die hdcp kompatible sind ^^

streaming auf tablett und smartphone war damals sehr fehlerhaft - vieleicht inzwischen gefixt 

ontopic
dark + dlc via brasilanischen shop für 4 euro dafür kann man mal reinschauen ^^


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2014)

Ich will dieses Streaming nicht, ich möchte lieber nur den alten Preis für den kostenlosen Premiumversand zahlen. Am PC habe ich das mal getestet und die Qualität war ganz okay, nur der Ton ist nur in Stereo verfügbar. Da kaufe ich lieber die Bluray...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2014)

Finde es auch ein wenig komisch, dass der Dienst zwingend ist, wenn man Prime haben möchte. Aber naja. ist ja erst vor kurzem gestartet. Verbesserungen werden da hoffentlich noch kommen (auch in der Auswahl).


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2014)

naja kannst es ja 1 jahr testen darfst nur die kündigungsfrist nicht verpassen


----------



## win3ermute (1. März 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Spricht Win3rmute eine andere Sprache als wir? Ich versteh kein Wort.



Immerhin versteht mich der Joker 



JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Die Relais waren jetzt mindestens über 10 Jahre alt und haben Industriestandard, da darf dann meines Erachtens schon mal bei fast täglicher Benutzung etwas abnutzen.



Dann will ich gar nix gesagt haben - dachte, die Teile wären erheblich jünger. 



> Die Endstufen sind glücklicherweise nicht vergossen und so kann man für einen schmalen Taler, die Sachen auch wieder richten. Das ist ja noch reparaturfähige, weil qualitativ hochwertige Ware. Den Rotz von heute, kann man ja in der Regel nur noch komplett ersetzen, wenn man denn solche Konzepte überhaupt noch im bezahlbaren Bereich bekommt.



Das ist es, was mich bei heutiger "High-End-Ware" ebenfalls so ankotzt - Hauptsache, die Leute kaufen dauernd neu, weil man gar nicht mehr reparieren kann. Bei dem Zeuch im "erschwinglichem" Rahmen sieht es ja genauso aus. 



> Für mich und viele Andere ist die RC-A im Originalzustand noch immer einer der besten Boxen im mittleren Preissegment und obwohl man ein guterhaltenes Paar für ca. 750€ bekommt, können sie mit Boxen im mittleren vierstelligen Bereich mithalten. Meine habe ich ja zusätzlich noch einmal in Absprache mit Canton auf die neue Treibertechnologie aus Alu umgebaut, die auch in der Reference Serie zum Einsatz kommt. Die Teile gehen runter bis zu echten 32Hz mit Nutzung des LFE Eingangs. Damit macht man dann in der Regel schon mehr Druck, als die meisten Subwoofer bis zur 500€ Klasse. Ein Kumpel fragte letztens sogar, wo ich denn meinen Sub versteckt hätte, denn er könne das nicht glauben, dass dieser Bass nur aus den Boxen käme. Von daher alt ja, aber richtig gut, weil noch Qualität.



Für 750 Euro nehme ich auch gerne ein Pärchen - dann wird es allerdings langsam knapp mit dem Platz hier . Das mit der Frage nach dem Sub kenne ich. Die I.Q TED 4 (erste Serie) ist zwar qualitativ ein paar Stufen unter Deiner Canton einzuordnen, aber ersparen in kleineren Räumen jeden Sub. 

Hast Du die Weichen eigentlich auch gepimpt? Im Hifi-Forum gibt es ja "Fanboys", die auch Anleitungen dazu gepostet haben. Finde es immer schön, daß sich um bestimmte Geräte so ein kleiner "Kult" entwickelt. Zeigt auch, daß die Entwickler einiges richtig gemacht haben, wenn die Käufer diese Sachen nicht nur wertschätzen, sondern auch noch "verbessern".



Wynn schrieb:


> ich finds immer wieder faszinierend was wintermute schreibt auch wenn ich nichts von versteh liest man das herzblut raus mit dem er für sein hobby lebt ^^



Bei Sachen, die ich mag, bin ich immer ein wenig... äh... exzessiv und missionarisch. Habe bereits mehrere Leute im Bekannten- und Freundeskreis, die sich meinen Krempel hier öfters angehört und dann für wenig Geld gebraucht Verstärker und Boxen nachgekauft haben. Natürlich gibt es da auch andere und bessere Sachen - aber kaum in einem für fast jeden bezahlbaren Bereich - und ca. 300 - 350 Euro für Geräte, die man wahrscheinlich Jahrzehnte einsetzt und mehr als gut klingen, halte ich für sehr erschwinglich. Für annähernd dieselbe Qualität wäre man im Neugeräte-Bereich gleich ein paar 1.000,- Euro los - und man weiß nicht, ob das Zeuch dann tatsächlich so lange hält und im Defektfall dann auch noch reparabel ist. Ältere Stereo-Verstärker sind nun mal "Traktor-Technik"; sprich: Nix mit "integrierter Bauweise", vergossenen Blackboxes oder Chip-Platinen, bei denen nur noch der Komplettaustausch übrig bleibt. Da ist alles auslöt- und ersetzbar; im Grunde braucht das Gesamtgerät bei normaler Behandlung nur repariert und nie ersetzt werden.

Ich finde das immer sehr geil, wenn die Leute mir erzählen, wie gerne sie plötzlich auch vorher uninteressante Musik hören und wie sehr sie jedes Mal auf's Neue begeistert sind, wenn sie den Krempel benutzen. Damit hat man zwar nicht die Welt gerettet oder ein paar Kinder vorm Hungertot bewahrt, aber den Alltag von Leuten, die einem wichtig sind, ein ganz klein wenig schöner gemacht. 
Mit meinem Super-8-Kram ist das auch dasselbe: Das wird erst so richtig schön, wenn man mit 5 Leutchen rumsitzt, die allesamt richtig Spaß an der Sache haben. Keiner von denen ist so bescheuert, für solchen Kram richtig Geld, Zeit und Platz zu opfern, aber genießen es durchaus, einen Bekloppten im Bekanntenkreis zu haben, bei dem sie in munterer Runde olle Trash-Filmchen auf "Zelluloid" sehen können. Ich "teile" unheimlich gerne (und ich nehme an, der Joker auch) - da ist natürlich auch immer ein wenig "angeben" mit bei; aber für mich ist "persönlicher Besitz" wenig, wenn ich das nicht mit anderen teilen kann, damit die auch richtig Spaß daran haben!



> was macht eingentlich die wohnungssuche wintermute oder war der dachschaden doch nicht so schlimm ?



Über die Qualität meines "Dachschadens" schweige ich lieber - darüber kann sich eh jeder ein Bild durch meine Postings machen .

Hatte einen Gutachter hier - das ist im Grunde "alter Putz", der seine Spannkraft verloren hat; nix strukurelles. Beim nächsten Urlaub meinerseits wird die Decke halt "abgehängt"; sprich: Da kommen einfach ein paar Rigips-Platten druff; dann hat sich das auch erledigt. Ich sehe es positiv: Kann ich direkt ganz renovieren, wozu ich ansonsten wahrscheinlich eh zu faul wäre.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2014)

Kaffeelöffel, bei denen der Stil als Strohhalm verwendet werden kann


----------



## ZAM (1. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. März 2014)

gibts nen Erfolg wenn man das Spiel klaut?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. März 2014)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Immerhin versteht mich der Joker


So sieht es aus. 



win3ermute schrieb:


> Dann will ich gar nix gesagt haben - dachte, die Teile wären erheblich jünger.


Es gab 3 Versionen und ich bin im Besitz der reparaturfähigen analogen Version. Laut Canton war das auch die qualitativ beste und leistungsstärkste Version.



win3ermute schrieb:


> Das ist es, was mich bei heutiger "High-End-Ware" ebenfalls so ankotzt - Hauptsache, die Leute kaufen dauernd neu, weil man gar nicht mehr reparieren kann. Bei dem Zeuch im "erschwinglichem" Rahmen sieht es ja genauso aus.


Noch schlimmer finde ich fast die verarbeiteten Materialien. Früher gab es Kühlkörper aus Kupfer und dicke Alufronten. Heute ist es Blech und Plastik. 



win3ermute schrieb:


> Für 750 Euro nehme ich auch gerne ein Pärchen - dann wird es allerdings langsam knapp mit dem Platz hier . Das mit der Frage nach dem Sub kenne ich. Die I.Q TED 4 (erste Serie) ist zwar qualitativ ein paar Stufen unter Deiner Canton einzuordnen, aber ersparen in kleineren Räumen jeden Sub.


Bei Interesse schaue regelmäßig bei eBay oder eBay Kleinanzeigen rein. Die I.Q. TED 4 ist ja auch so eine Legende.



win3ermute schrieb:


> Hast Du die Weichen eigentlich auch gepimpt? Im Hifi-Forum gibt es ja "Fanboys", die auch Anleitungen dazu gepostet haben. Finde es immer schön, daß sich um bestimmte Geräte so ein kleiner "Kult" entwickelt. Zeigt auch, daß die Entwickler einiges richtig gemacht haben, wenn die Käufer diese Sachen nicht nur wertschätzen, sondern auch noch "verbessern".


Gedanken hatte ich schon dran verschwendet, aber da ich die RC-A auch für Surround nutze, war mir die Homogenität des ganzen Sets wichtiger. Aber wer weiß, wenn mal eine Weiche hin ist, wieso nicht. Die Schaltpläne habe ich mir zumindest gesichert.



win3ermute schrieb:


> Bei Sachen, die ich mag, bin ich immer ein wenig... äh... exzessiv und missionarisch. Habe bereits mehrere Leute im Bekannten- und Freundeskreis, die sich meinen Krempel hier öfters angehört und dann für wenig Geld gebraucht Verstärker und Boxen nachgekauft haben. Natürlich gibt es da auch andere und bessere Sachen - aber kaum in einem für fast jeden bezahlbaren Bereich - und ca. 300 - 350 Euro für Geräte, die man wahrscheinlich Jahrzehnte einsetzt und mehr als gut klingen, halte ich für sehr erschwinglich. Für annähernd dieselbe Qualität wäre man im Neugeräte-Bereich gleich ein paar 1.000,- Euro los - und man weiß nicht, ob das Zeuch dann tatsächlich so lange hält und im Defektfall dann auch noch reparabel ist. Ältere Stereo-Verstärker sind nun mal "Traktor-Technik"; sprich: Nix mit "integrierter Bauweise", vergossenen Blackboxes oder Chip-Platinen, bei denen nur noch der Komplettaustausch übrig bleibt. Da ist alles auslöt- und ersetzbar; im Grunde braucht das Gesamtgerät bei normaler Behandlung nur repariert und nie ersetzt werden.


Das will aber heute kaum noch Einer und für die Anderen sind die Sachen Kult und gehen dementsprechend preislich durch die Decke. Wollte mir vor kurzem nochmal eine alte Technics Vor- Endstufenkombi für mein Arbeitszimmer sichern, aber hallo sind das Preise.



win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich finde das immer sehr geil, wenn die Leute mir erzählen, wie gerne sie plötzlich auch vorher uninteressante Musik hören und wie sehr sie jedes Mal auf's Neue begeistert sind, wenn sie den Krempel benutzen. Damit hat man zwar nicht die Welt gerettet oder ein paar Kinder vorm Hungertot bewahrt, aber den Alltag von Leuten, die einem wichtig sind, ein ganz klein wenig schöner gemacht.
> Mit meinem Super-8-Kram ist das auch dasselbe: Das wird erst so richtig schön, wenn man mit 5 Leutchen rumsitzt, die allesamt richtig Spaß an der Sache haben. Keiner von denen ist so bescheuert, für solchen Kram richtig Geld, Zeit und Platz zu opfern, aber genießen es durchaus, einen Bekloppten im Bekanntenkreis zu haben, bei dem sie in munterer Runde olle Trash-Filmchen auf "Zelluloid" sehen können. Ich "teile" unheimlich gerne (und ich nehme an, der Joker auch) - da ist natürlich auch immer ein wenig "angeben" mit bei; aber für mich ist "persönlicher Besitz" wenig, wenn ich das nicht mit anderen teilen kann, damit die auch richtig Spaß daran haben!


Du kennst das sicherlich doch auch noch, wie man sich als Heranwachsender die Nase an den Scheiben der Hifigeschäfte plattgedrückt hat und sich gesagt hat, wenn das Geld mal da ist, dann erfüllt man sich seine Wünsche. Da gab es noch diese Magie beim Betreten solch eines Ladens. Die habe ich mir bis heute erhalten, denn für mich ist das immer noch was Besonderes. Und das obwohl ich mir meine damaligen Wünsche fast alle erfüllt habe und diese Teile ich natürlich gerne mit Freunden. Du weißt doch, geteilte Freude ist mindestens doppelte Freude.


----------



## win3ermute (1. März 2014)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer finde ich fast die verarbeiteten Materialien. Früher gab es Kühlkörper aus Kupfer und dicke Alufronten. Heute ist es Blech und Plastik.



Jo, ich mag das ebenfalls, wenn meine Geräte eine gebürstete Alufront und Metallregler aufweisen. Ich finde nur den "Anspruch" völlig falsch: Keiner würde behaupten, eine "Rolex" sei in der Zeitanzeige besser als eine 08/15-Funkuhr aus Plastik; beide erfüllen durchaus denselben Zweck. Nur: Langlebigkeit, "Fehlerkontrolle", Stabilität und Werterhalt sind eine ganz andere Sache! "Fachzeitschriften" und Hersteller in der HiFi-Industrie allerdings betonen nicht diesen Aspekt, sondern gaukeln den potentiellen Käufern einen "Mehrwert" abseits der Materialien vor, der einfach nicht vorhanden ist! Das grenzt dermaßen an "Betrug" (siehe Tests von "Netzwerkkabeln", wo mehrere 100 Euro teure Teile als "audiophil" eingeordnet werden - das ist "Voodoo"!).



> Bei Interesse schaue regelmäßig bei eBay oder eBay Kleinanzeigen rein. Die I.Q. TED 4 ist ja auch so eine Legende.



Lag glaub ich glatte 20 Punkte unter Deiner Canton in der "Audio"; wurde allerdings als "alte Helden" nochmals lobend erwähnt. Ich hab' seit über einem Jahr eine "Option", mir ein Pärchen "Revox Symbol B" abzuholen - ich trau mich nur nich . Die Dinger mit ihren 2x 38cm-Bässen pro Box (wobei zwei davon nur absolut passiv sind - werden durch den Luftdruck der passiv-aktiv-Treiber angetrieben) machen mir richtig Angst, zumal sie neu "reconed" werden müssen... aber ich werde Bericht erstatten über diese Monster...



> Das will aber heute kaum noch Einer und für die Anderen sind die Sachen Kult und gehen dementsprechend preislich durch die Decke. Wollte mir vor kurzem nochmal eine alte Technics Vor- Endstufenkombi für mein Arbeitszimmer sichern, aber hallo sind das Preise.



Kenne ich von meinem Yamaha CX-70. Der dient seit Jahren ausschließlich als Phono-Vorverstärker. Das Ding habe ich vor mehr als 10 Jahren gebraucht für 120,- DM gekauft. Die Dinger gehen derzeit dermaßen durch die Decke, weil sich mittlerweile herumgesprochen hat, daß die regelbare Phonovorstufe (der CX-70 erlaubt gleich zwei Plattenspieler; das Modell darüber gleich drei) sehr, sehr ordentlich ist. Erwähnte ich schon "regelbar"? Heute darfste 150,- Euro für eine nicht anpassbare Vorstufe ausgeben, die halbwegs taugt. Und das ist dann nur ein "Kasten"; kein kompletter Vorverstärker. Bei den Verkaufspreisen auf eBäääh frage ich mich immer, ob da Gold drin ist... ist das Element meiner Anlage, was Gebrauchtkäufer leider nicht für wenig Geld nachrüsten können...



> Du kennst das sicherlich doch auch noch, wie man sich als Heranwachsender die Nase an den Scheiben der Hifigeschäfte plattgedrückt hat und sich gesagt hat, wenn das Geld mal da ist, dann erfüllt man sich seine Wünsche. Da gab es noch diese Magie beim Betreten solch eines Ladens. Die habe ich mir bis heute erhalten, denn für mich ist das immer noch was Besonderes. Und das obwohl ich mir meine damaligen Wünsche fast alle erfüllt habe und diese Teile ich natürlich gerne mit Freunden. Du weißt doch, geteilte Freude ist mindestens doppelte Freude.



Und ob ich das kenne! Hier in Duisburg haben wir das "audio-forum". Einer der Inhaber ist Entwickler der "Acapella"-Boxen. Der überholt auch regelmäßig meine "Transe". Das war meine zweite Anlaufstelle, als ich seinerzeit meine erste "richtige" Anlage zusammenstellte (die "Hifi-Passage" in Moers, wo ich das Ding kaufte, gibt es leider nicht mehr). Als ich den Leuten sagte, daß ich einen Onkyo Integra 9711 mit gebrauchten I.Q TED 4 für 2000,- DM angeboten bekommen habe im Vergleich zu ihrer Anlage: "Nehmen Sie das Angebot an! Wir haben derzeit nix, was damit mithalten kann!"

Leider habe ich nie gesehen, daß das "audio-forum" meinen Plattenspieler im Doppelpack über Jahre im Schaufenster ununterbrochen laufen ließ - von der Ästhetik her ist das nach wie vor der schönste Plattenspieler, den ich kenne. Tipp vom "audio-forum": "Schalten Sie ihre Geräte niemals aus! Verstärker leben damit umso länger - und Plattenspieler ebenfalls!"

Abseits davon möchte ich dank dieser "Nasenplattdrück"-Attitüde immer noch einen Accuphase haben! Oder die Wilson Watt/Puppy! Bei Verstärkern weiß ich mittlerweile, daß ein ordentliches Gerät wie eben mein Onkyo Integra 9711 bei "normaler" Lautstärke das Ultimum darstellt - und dennoch will ich einen Accuphase (siehe Vergleich billige Funkuhr/Rolex)! 
Bei Boxen kann es nicht gut genug sein! Das ist das wichtigste Element einer Anlage!

Ich hab' auch seinerzeit Super-8-Prospekte gewälzt, die ich bis heute habe - daraus ist auch mehr oder weniger das Hobby entstanden. 150,- DM für eine einzige Rolle - unvorstellbar! Heute eben durch eBay etc. erfüllbar. Ich werde "innerlich" halt gar nicht älter; sondern bin das "Spielkind" bis heute - ich kann mir nur jetzt jene Träume erfüllen, die ich als Blag hatte.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. März 2014)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Lag glaub ich glatte 20 Punkte unter Deiner Canton in der "Audio"; wurde allerdings als "alte Helden" nochmals lobend erwähnt. Ich hab' seit über einem Jahr eine "Option", mir ein Pärchen "Revox Symbol B" abzuholen - ich trau mich nur nich . Die Dinger mit ihren 2x 38cm-Bässen pro Box (wobei zwei davon nur absolut passiv sind - werden durch den Luftdruck der passiv-aktiv-Treiber angetrieben) machen mir richtig Angst, zumal sie neu "reconed" werden müssen... aber ich werde Bericht erstatten über diese Monster...


Auf Punktewertungen irgendwelcher HiFi Blättchen gebe ich schon lange nichts mehr. Mir muss es gefallen und nicht den Pfeifen, die Klangunterschiede bei Kabeln hören. 

Auf Deinen Bericht bzgl. der Revox Monster bin ich gespannt. 



win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich werde "innerlich" halt gar nicht älter; sondern bin das "Spielkind" bis heute - ich kann mir nur jetzt jene Träume erfüllen, die ich als Blag hatte.


Das ist doch das Geile daran und das kann einem keiner nehmen. Wie war das in der Werbung!? Unbezahlbar - für den Rest gibt es ...


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (2. März 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kaffeelöffel, bei denen der Stil als Strohhalm verwendet werden kann



die gibt´s wieder? o.O
hatte ich in meiner Kindheit (Jahrgang ´71) -> ich sag ja immer: in vielen Dingen waren die 80er besser als unser "heute" 

BTT:
das Waffelrezept von Muttern, wird nachher ausprobiert und ich hoffe, dann schaff ich auch mal wieder meinen alten Rekord von 11 Waffeln mit Schlagsahne & Schattenmorellen


----------



## win3ermute (2. März 2014)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Auf Punktewertungen irgendwelcher HiFi Blättchen gebe ich schon lange nichts mehr. Mir muss es gefallen und nicht den Pfeifen, die Klangunterschiede bei Kabeln hören.



Als in der "audio" beim Aufkomen der CD-Brenner ein abwertender Bericht erschien, der Mini-Disc-Systeme den CD-Brennern überlegen betrachtete (Mitte der '90er - kann ich gerne einscannen), kamen bei mir auch ganz leichte Zweifel an der Kompetenz der zuständigen Redakteure auf. Die Ergebnisse verschiedenster "Blindtests" in der Hifi-Welt muß ich gegenüber Dir nicht wiederholen; die kennst Du ja (für die, die das nicht kennen: Wenn die Geräte sichtbar waren, konnten die Tester immer ganz genau definierte Klangunterschiede benennen. Verdeckt allerdings konnte kaum ein Gerät mehr von dem anderen unterschieden werden. CD-Player - egal, welcher Preisklasse - waren gar nicht unterscheidbar; bei Verstärkern hielt man nur defekte oder völlig nicht lineare (Röhren) Geräte auseinander. "Kabelklang" nahm keiner der Tester wahr bzw. konnte ihn nicht zuordnen. Deshalb sind diese "Blindtests" bei den sog. "Goldohren" - Leute, die behaupten, sie könnten Klangunterschiede bei verschiedensten Geräten und Kabeln hören - auch nicht sonderlich beliebt. Die Möglichkeit, dort zu versagen, schreckt diese Schar der "Kabel- und Verstärkerklangbehaupter" dermaßen ab, daß sie mittlerweile gar nicht mehr teilnehmen; ihren "Scheiß" aber weiterhin öffentlich behaupten...).

Übrigens arbeitete im "audio-forum" Mitte der '90er ein Student, der manche sog. "Gold-CD"-Master herstellte, die auch von der "audio" als "klanglich unerreicht" bewertet wurden. Auf einem Sony-PC-Brenner. Er führte auch die sauteuren Anlagen mit gebrannten CDs vor, weil es eben seiner Meinung nach keinen Unterschied gab zum Original-Material. Einer der Ladeninhaber, der Herr Rudolph selbst, der auch Entwickler der kaum bezahlbaren "Acapella"-Boxen ist (O-Ton: "Die von der "audio" haben das Konzept meiner Boxen nicht verstanden!") setzte zumindest am Anfang des Jahrtausends auf Vinyl. Er war auch recht verzweifelt, als ich ein Plattengewicht nicht von dem anderen unterscheiden konnte vom Klang her... (nicht falsch verstehen: "Acapella"-Boxen sind traumhaft, was Klang und Verarbeitung angeht; vom Design ganz zu schweigen. Die "Acapella Harlequin" ist nach wie vor eine der schönsten Boxen, die man sich in die Wohnung stellen kann und klingt auch dem Äußeren entsprechend - nur ist mir diese Kleinstserie nach wie vor keine 12.000,- Euro wert. Solltet ihr ein paar 100.000,- Euro überhaben und nach traumhaft schönen Lautsprechern suchen, dann schaut euch die Hornlautsprecher von "Acapella" an - exklusiver, schöner und teurer geht kaum! Wer mal ein bisserl Zeit in Duisburg verbringen muß, sollte sich diese Lautsprecher im "audio-forum" vorführen lassen. Macht mich nicht dafür verantwortlich, wenn ihr danach gar keinen Bock mehr auf eure Soundsysteme habt, weil ihr dann wißt, wie geil Musik klingen kann!).  



> Auf Deinen Bericht bzgl. der Revox Monster bin ich gespannt.



Und ich erst! Einerseits sind das 50 Kg-Monster, die heute schon vom Gehäuse her unbezahlbar sind. Andererseits muß es einen Grund haben, warum diese Form der Passiv-Passivbässe kaum gebaut wurde. Wiederum: Das ist Studer/Revox; die wußten, was sie taten. Die Revision hatte zwei ganz normale 38cm-Bässe; dafür war der Gehäuseaufwand weniger; das Teil war glatte 10 Kg leichter. Ich werde es hören... 
(für die Uninformierten: Studer stand für Studiotechnik vom allerfeinsten; Revox war die "Consumer-Marke" der Firma. Nehmt ein heutiges Apple-Gerät von wegen Verarbeitung und Materialien und stellt euch die dreifache Qualität vor; da seid ihr dann ungefähr ansatzweise bei Revox. Nur Braun und Loewe konnten damit damals auch nur ansatzweise konkurrieren - in einer Zeit, wo "Made in Germany" einen dermaßen großen Overkill bedeutete, daß das kleine schweizer Unternehmen schon wirklich was aufbieten mußte)



> Das ist doch das Geile daran und das kann einem keiner nehmen. Wie war das in der Werbung!? Unbezahlbar - für den Rest gibt es ...



Mein Spruch eigentlich. Enstschuldigt für das OT. Bei bestimmten Sachen komme ich ins "Schwärmen"...


----------



## Magogan (2. März 2014)

Das mit den HDMI-Kabeln habe ich nie verstanden. Meines hat 15 Euro (oder waren es 25?) gekostet für 10 Meter. Ich habe aber auch schon welche für über 1000 Euro gesehen. Da fragt man sich, wer sowas kauft...

Neu habe ich jetzt Breaking Bad - allerdings nur online dank Amazon Prime Instant Video. Dabei wollte ich das eigentlich gar nicht, ich will eigenflich nur den Premium-Versand, muss aber jetzt mehr zahlen für eine Streamingplattform, auf der ich mit meinem PC-Monitor keine Videos gucken kann, weil deren dämlicher Kopierschutz kein DisplayPort 1.2 mit MST unterstützt...


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2014)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> die gibt´s wieder? o.O



Die gibt es sogar "für Erwachsene": Aus Alu und sehen nicht nach Spielzeug aus (quietschbunt und aus Plastik). Und dass die Dinger aus Alu sind, hat durchaus Vorteile.


----------



## Magogan (2. März 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Die gibt es sogar "für Erwachsene": Aus Alu und sehen nicht nach Spielzeug aus (quietschbunt und aus Plastik). Und dass die Dinger aus Alu sind, hat durchaus Vorteile.



Also wenn die aus transparentem Aluminium hergestellt werden, kaufe ich die. Aber da muss ich wohl warten, bis Menschen mit einem klingonischen Schiff aus der Zukunft kommen, um Wale mitzunehmen.

Neu: Endlich alle 3 TESO-Beta-Videos fertig enkodiert  Hat nur ca. 36 Stunden gedauert xD


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hat nur ca. 36 Stunden gedauert xD



Hut ab. Mir wär das viel zu blöd 36h die Kiste rödeln zu lassen...


----------



## Magogan (2. März 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Hut ab. Mir wär das viel zu blöd 36h die Kiste rödeln zu lassen...


Na ja, ich kann ja nebenbei noch andere Dinge tun, z.B. schlafen oder Filme/Serien gucken  Außerdem läuft der PC eh fast durchgehend


----------



## Firun (2. März 2014)

Ich hab auch was neues, und zwar gerade gefunden http://www.twitch.tv/zamstream/


----------



## Magogan (2. März 2014)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich hab auch was neues, und zwar gerade gefunden <Link entfernt>


Wie viel hat er dir dafür bezahlt?


----------



## Firun (2. März 2014)

Nichts, Er weis es nicht XD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2014)

OHHHHHH mein Gott ZAM hat nen Livestream 

Ich hab neu: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (2. März 2014)

Firun schrieb:


> Nichts, Er weis es nicht XD


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das gefällt mir. Was hat's gekostet?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir. Was hat's gekostet?



http://www.amazon.de...8075861_TE_item 

15 Tacken 

(aber nur in M)


----------



## vollmi (2. März 2014)

Endlich ist mein Buch gekommen. Hat lange gedauert bis es veröffentlicht wurde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Negev (2. März 2014)

Hab mir eine R9 290 gegönnt... gestern ist die Karte gekommen.
Heut hab ich'se eingebaut und gleich mal getestet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Idle kommt die Karte auf 38°C und unter Last (3DMark) erreicht sie kühle 72°C.
Die Karte ist dabei fast nicht zu hören.



Battlefield 4 wird grad Runtergesaugt - mit einer Wahnsinns Geschwindigkeit von 700kb/sek.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. März 2014)

Hoffentlich meinen WoW-Account nachher wieder.
Multiple Orgasmen wenn GoT kommt. (nicht wegen den Schmuddelszenen!)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Multiple Orgasmen wenn GoT kommt. (nicht wegen den Schmuddelszenen!)



Sind doch eh alle zensiert oder ? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das RTL 2 das gebumse in der Primetime zeigt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. März 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sind doch eh alle zensiert oder ? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das RTL 2 das gebumse in der Primetime zeigt


Ab und an sieht man leider ein Schniepel...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2014)

Auwaia, dann Augen zu 

So ich hab das hier neu, nen gehackten Live - Account 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 der hat wirklich meinen Account gehackt und kurz darauf wieder das PW vergessen. Doof ?


----------



## vollmi (2. März 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sind doch eh alle zensiert oder ? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das RTL 2 das gebumse in der Primetime zeigt



Nach solchen Quoten liebe ich mein Sky ABO wieder heiss und innig


----------



## Saji (2. März 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Auwaia, dann Augen zu
> 
> So ich hab das hier neu, nen gehackten Live - Account
> 
> ...



Und ist dazu von China nach Taiwan geflogen! Sehr ambitioniert. Wer hackt eigentlich noch Live-Accounts wenn das eh bald vor die Hunde geht?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2014)

Vor allem weil ich den nur gemacht habe wegen Games for windows live


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. März 2014)

Also meinen Account habe ich schon mal wieder (yey), allerdings gesperrt. Irgendwas mit einer Rücklastschrift, jetzt hab ich auf "Ausgleichen" gedrückt und er hat mir auch einen grünen Haken gegeben und alles ist "gut". Allerdings steht er immer noch als suspendiert da._.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt im Laufe des Tages an


----------



## Magogan (3. März 2014)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das immer noch Pflichtlektüre an der Sternenflottenakademie? Ich bin ja der Meinung, dass man die Geschichte besser begreift, wenn man sie auf dem Holodeck hautnah miterlebt.


Tee, Earl Grey, heiß.


----------



## ZAM (3. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (3. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neue Jacke


----------



## Saji (3. März 2014)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Neue Jacke



Wenn das jemand auf der Straße macht sagt er meistens noch leise "Psst, suchst du?!" dazu.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. März 2014)

WoW ist wieder fit. :>

Uuund im Kino in Kreuznach moderiert der DsDs Fag mit den vielen Tattoos die Sneak. HELP


----------



## MasterXoX (3. März 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Wenn das jemand auf der Straße macht sagt er meistens noch leise "Psst, suchst du?!" dazu.



Meinst du so? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (3. März 2014)

nö so:
[yt][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]7J2oijo9958[/yt][/font]


----------



## Felix^^ (3. März 2014)

Selor schrieb:


> Kommt im Laufe des Tages an



Was ist das denn ?


----------



## myadictivo (4. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich freu mich wie'n schnitzel 

und wollte mich hier nicht jemand auf der xbox one für pvz garden warfare adden ? bin schon ausgiebig am zocken @ level 23 rum..das game macht schon laune


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. März 2014)

Äh... ja, das war ich... total vergessen 

Aber wie kommt es, dass du das Spiel schon hast? Kommt doch erst übermorgen raus?

PS: Hab dir ne Anfrage geschickt


----------



## myadictivo (4. März 2014)

ahso 
ich dachte bei steam gibts da schon zu kaufen, weil da nichts mehr von preorder steht. ich hatte es bei amazon als key gekauft und dort steht jetzt auch, dass ichs erst am 06.03 um 00:00 freigeschaltet bekomme..
zu früh gefreut 

bei der one schau ich nachher mal


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2014)

South Park für den PC hat offenbar grad ganz andere Probleme:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/South-Park-Stab-der-Wahrheit-PC-238885/News/South-Park-Stab-der-Wahrheit-deutlich-geschnitten-1111129/



Was neues:
Webcam, Schreibtisch-Lampe und eine neue Fitnessmatte


----------



## myadictivo (4. März 2014)

Aua.. Naja, ich hatte ja die digitale version bestellt und extra noch die usk version, weil sich nicht deutsche versionen ja nicht ohne getrickse freischalten lassen sollen.. So ein uffriss wegen nem übersehenem *zensiert*

edit : wtf..jetzt ist der release der digitalen bei amazon auf 31.03.14 verschoben ^^


----------



## Wynn (4. März 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> neue Fitnessmatte



yoga ? da fehlt mir leider die gelenkigkeit/balance ^^

habe einen closed beta account neu


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> yoga



Äh, ne. ^^


----------



## painschkes (4. März 2014)

_Drei sehr gute Filme - (mal wieder )_


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. März 2014)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Was ist das denn ?



Eine Übersicht der Geschichtlichen Ereignisse von den letzten Großen Kriegen der Erde bis hin zur Gründung der Vereinigten Föderation der Planeten, gespickt mit sehr ansehnlichen Bildern und ein paar kleineren Gimmicks sowie einem Displaystand in LCARS Optik und einem kurzen "Intro" von George Takei als Admiral Hikaru Sulu.


----------



## win3ermute (4. März 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Drei sehr gute Filme - (mal wieder )_



Gerade "Prisoners" ist für mich _der_ Film des letzten Jahres gewesen. Was für ein fieses Ding...


----------



## Aun (4. März 2014)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Gerade "Prisoners" ist für mich _der_ Film des letzten Jahres gewesen. Was für ein fieses Ding...



wie wahr.......

ich hab neu: 500 gramm gereiften cheddar von meinem käsedealer


----------



## Saji (5. März 2014)

Neu: zwei Beta-Keys für Wildstar dieses Wochenende. Der zweite ist übrigens schon vergeben, brauch sich keiner melden. :3



myadictivo schrieb:


> edit : wtf..jetzt ist der release der digitalen bei amazon auf 31.03.14 verschoben ^^



Japp, Release wurde nun kurzfristig verschoben, auf allen Plattformen und Vertriebswegen. Wird also nichts mit 06.03.! ^^


----------



## Fakebook (5. März 2014)

Nicht mehr ganz neu. Nun eine Woche in Gebrauch.

Habe das vorhandene *Brett...*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



durch die ebenfalls vorhandene 'rapoo'...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dieses *NEUE*, billig wirkende, aber platzsparende Dingens ersetzt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der linke Teil des alten Bretts (also der gesonderte Teil) war haptisch etwas besser, als das neue Ding. Die eigentliche Tastatur war aber für die Tonne (Tastenanschläge gefühlt 0,5m tief). Daher eh immer die 'rapoo' zum Schreiben genutzt. Schreibtisch also mit zwei Tastaturen zugestapelt (plus Mausmatte, plus Monitore/Zeichenbrett, plus geklaute IKEA-Bleistifte, plus Zettelzeug, plus Ascher und Feuerzeug = overload)

Fazit insgesamt: deutlich mehr Platz auf dem Schreibtisch mit hinnehmbaren Abstrichen.


----------



## Rexo (5. März 2014)

_Ubersetzte Beglaubigte Zeugnise von Französich auf Deutsch_


----------



## Perkone (5. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nen Tefal GC3060 Kontaktgrill  Um €80 kann das Ding hoffentlich was


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine erste mechanische Tastatur, kommt morgen


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2014)

_Gute Wahl - schreibe gerade auf selbiger. :-)_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. März 2014)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Hab die mehr oder weniger auf gut Glück gekauft, auch wenn die Rezensionen bei Amazon positiv waren (bei 2 auch nicht sehr schwer). Bin gespannt


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (5. März 2014)

was ist ne mechanische Tastatur wenn ich mal so noobig fragen darf?


----------



## Schrottinator (5. März 2014)

Das sind mehr oder weniger "Oldschool" Tastaturen. An Stelle von der Gummimatte, die die Tasten wieder nach oben drückt (was heutzutage üblich ist), befinden sich unter den Tasten jeweils Federn, welche die Taste wieder nach oben drücken.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

27 Zoll

2ms Reaktionszeit

Kontrast 100Mille zu 1


----------



## JokerofDarkness (5. März 2014)

Eigentlich schon seit 01. März, da es jetzt inklusive ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Media Markt hat eine neue 3 für 49€ Aktion:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passend zu sky go für knapp 32€ bei eBay:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (6. März 2014)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> 27 Zoll
> 
> 2ms Reaktionszeit
> 
> Kontrast 100Mille zu 1



und taugt ? ich überlege ja auch meinen 24" auszumustern ^^ aber ich warte erstmal meine steuererklärung ab...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2014)

So da ist das Ding 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gefällt mir bisher sehr gut, muss mich aber noch an die Tasten gewöhnen.


----------



## Magogan (6. März 2014)

Star Trek: Enterprise Staffel 3 auf Bluray

Der Intro-Song ist schrecklich, der von Staffel 1 und 2 war viel besser...


----------



## painschkes (6. März 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> So da ist das Ding



_Schwer das Ding, ne? 

Hatte bei mir gar nicht die orangenen Tasten dabei >.<

Viel Spaß weiterhin (:_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Schwer das Ding, ne?
> 
> Hatte bei mir gar nicht die orangenen Tasten dabei >.<
> 
> Viel Spaß weiterhin (:_



Danke  Ja ist mir auch als erstes aufgefallen. Schwerer als vorher gedacht, aber ich trage sie ja nie hin und her, daher macht das nix. Die orangen Keykaps sind ja eigentlich auch nur fürn "Style", da ich WASD im Durchschnitt am Meisten nutze habe ich sie da ersetzt, ging sehr einfach.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. März 2014)

Ich wusste nicht welche der orangenen Tasten wohin gehört, da jede ja unique ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eben gesehen. Verdammt genial, besonders mit Shutter 3D zuhause, 10 mal besser als Kino.


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Der Intro-Song ist schrecklich, der von Staffel 1 und 2 war viel besser...



Äh, wie? oO


----------



## MasterXoX (6. März 2014)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> 27 Zoll
> 
> 2ms Reaktionszeit
> 
> Kontrast 100Mille zu 1



Ich bin auch gespannt aufn kleines Review von dir 
Mein 5 Jahre alter 22" mit 2 toten Pixeln sollte auch mal langsam ersetzt werden ^^


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2014)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gespannt aufn kleines Review von dir
> Mein 5 Jahre alter 22" mit 2 toten Pixeln sollte auch mal langsam ersetzt werden ^^



Bei mir macht Monitor 2 grad Stück für Stück die Biege, suche auch noch was neues.


----------



## MasterXoX (6. März 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bei mir macht Monitor 2 grad Stück für Stück die Biege, suche auch noch was neues.



Dann sind wir ja schon zu dritt


----------



## SkoII (6. März 2014)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gespannt aufn kleines Review von dir
> Mein 5 Jahre alter 22" mit 2 toten Pixeln sollte auch mal langsam ersetzt werden ^^


^
Ich habe genau die 24" Version. Ich wollte unbedingt 2 Bildschirme. Jetzt steht links mein alter Acer G245HQ und der "Haupt"-Monitor ist der besagte Acer der hier vorhin gepostet wurde.

Bin mit dem sehr zufrieden. Sieht schick aus, ist dünn aber das wichtigste: Die Farben sind der Hammer im Vergleich zu meinem alten Monitor. Also bis jetzt rundum zufrieden. ^^


----------



## Wynn (6. März 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Äh, wie? oO



Enterprise mit Archer  Die letzte serie vor dem Remake kinofilmen mit action und vulkanier sex

Season 3 & 4





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q4nceCmigAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Season 1 & 2





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-8OpsPok6iQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pampam (6. März 2014)

Gerade Bestellt:
Samsung 840 Pro SSD

Nachdem ich den wechsel der (schon ca. 7 Jahre alten) HDD nun schon 3 Jahre aufgeschoben habe, wird diese nun durch eine SSD ergänzt.
Und zur neuen SSD wird auch gleich mein Vista durch Windows 8.1 ersetzt.


----------



## Magogan (6. März 2014)

So begeistert bin ich noch nicht von Staffel 3 von Star Trek: Enterprise. Und wieso zur Hölle sind die außerirdischen Laute zwar englisch, aber nicht deutsch untertitelt? Ich kenne auch nicht jedes englische Wort und ich möchte nicht extra die Untertitel komplett anschalten, um diese paar Sätze auf Deutsch lesen zu können. Bei Hellboy waren die fremdprachigen Texte auch deutsch (und englisch) untertitelt, aber bei einer Serie für 70 Euro ist das natürlich zu viel verlangt.

Hab mir auch mal einen neuen Rasierer gegönnt. Der alte ist bestimmt 4-5 Jahre alt und schneidet nicht so gut und hat nicht mal bei Anschluss an die Steckdose genug Kraft, um die dickeren Barthaare zu schneiden. Aber das kommt davon, wenn man den billigsten kauft...


----------



## Aun (7. März 2014)

käse zum whine? davon lebt star trek.....



Magogan schrieb:


> Hab mir auch mal einen neuen Rasierer gegönnt. Der alte ist bestimmt 4-5 Jahre alt und schneidet nicht so gut und hat nicht mal bei Anschluss an die Steckdose genug Kraft, um die dickeren Sackhaare zu schneiden. Aber das kommt davon, wenn man den billigsten kauft...



ja nee is klar


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. März 2014)

ich krieg ein eis


----------



## Wynn (7. März 2014)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> ich krieg ein eis







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=focbJvVBFFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (7. März 2014)

nur bei gegenbeweis ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (7. März 2014)

SkoII schrieb:


> ^
> Ich habe genau die 24" Version. Ich wollte unbedingt 2 Bildschirme. Jetzt steht links mein alter Acer G245HQ und der "Haupt"-Monitor ist der besagte Acer der hier vorhin gepostet wurde.
> 
> Bin mit dem sehr zufrieden. Sieht schick aus, ist dünn aber das wichtigste: Die Farben sind der Hammer im Vergleich zu meinem alten Monitor. Also bis jetzt rundum zufrieden. ^^



Das klingt doch schonmal vielversprechend  Den behalt ich dann schonmal im Hinterkopf. Mal schauen, wann ich mir dann wirklich mal einen neuen anschaffe. 

Hab übrigens auch schon wieder was neues:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bisher ohne Erfolg gelöst


----------



## Aun (7. März 2014)

doof nur, dass man das unter ner minute lösen kann


----------



## Grushdak (7. März 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> doof nur, dass man das unter ner minute lösen kann


Schaffe ich auch ( mit meiner Anleitung dazu). 

Also 2 Ebenen sind ja nun kein Problem.
Aber die letzte Ebene ... Mittelstück mag noch klappen - aber die Ecksteine.
Erst mal müssen die an richtiger Position stehen und dann noch evtl. kippen.
Alleine das Kippen pro Stein bedarf mindestens 8 "Spielzüge" (im ungünstigen Fall eben 16).

*ps.*
Ich mag diese Rätselteile von Rubik aus Ungarn. 

*bt*
Was ich neu hab' ... am 19. März 'nen Double-Op-Date in der Zahnklinik. 
Danach dann endlich keine Schmerztabletten mehr - und auch kein Geld mehr .^^

greetz


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. März 2014)

Ich darf am  auch 20. wieder ran. :S
Was wird mit deinen Zähnchen so gemacht? Bei mir dürfts jetzt dann auch mal für hoffentlich längere Zeit die letzte Behandlung sein. Drüften mittlerweile ca 20.000€ sein bei mir. Was bin ich froh das ich mir ne Zahnzusatzversicherung abgeschlossen hab.


----------



## Grushdak (8. März 2014)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> ... Was wird mit deinen Zähnchen so gemacht? ...


Mein letzter Weisheitszahn wird geteilt und dann herausgeholt - wie auch immer.
Dann wird ein Backenzahn für eine Zahnkrone vorbereitet (Wurzeln "gekappt" (gezogen)+ ?)

Danach habe ich hoffentlich auch wieder Ruhe vor dieser Art Arzt.

Von mir aus lieber noch einmal eine Kopf-Op mit anschließend 5 Schläuchen aus 'nem verbundenen Schädel ... 
wie damals nach meinem Verkehrs-Unfall ... als Zahnärzte ...

*ps.* 
Naja - ganz geldlos bin ich ja nun auch nicht - ein Teil ist noch paar Jahre angelegt - ein Teil noch "ausgelagert". 

gn8


----------



## Patiekrice (8. März 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> doof nur, dass man das unter ner minute lösen kann



Manche lösen den sogar blind! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCyYPimImyM der Junge im Hintergrund ist so gut und wie leise er sich nur freut


----------



## win3ermute (8. März 2014)

Ich konnte schon wieder nich "Nein! HAU AB!" sagen.... hab' heute einen "Elmo 1200" ("legendärer" Super-8-Projektor; neben den großen "Bauer" und "Beaulieu" gerüchteweise das Non-Plus-Ultra in Sachen Schmalstfilm-Projektion) angeblich in Bestzustand gekauft. Bilder von dem Monster kommen, wenn es hier ist und sich als "tauglich" erwiesen hat. Ich befürchte Konkurrenz für meinen "Revue"...

Beispielbild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tut mir überhaupt nicht weh, nachdem die TKK mir kürzlich einen Verrechnungsscheck über 160,- Ronzen geschickt hat. Zusätzlich dazu bekam ich noch einen Gutschein meines Arbeitgebers für 44 Euro, weil ich die Krankenquote gesenkt habe - freut sich Amazon auch wieder...

Muß hier eh aufräumeln. Derzeit habe ich sage und schreibe 6 Projektoren hier herumstehen. Der "Dicke" (Bauer P8 für 16mm) ist außer Konkurrenz; wenn der Elmo taugt, sind 4 Super-8-Projis obsolet, weil ich dann nur den Revue und den Elmo behalte. Mal sehen, ob ich die noch überholen lasse oder direkt über eBäääh verticke (3 Bolex SM8, allesamt mit Tonproblemen, aber hervorragender Bildprojektion und unübertrefflichen "Kreuznach-Schneider"-Objektiven; zusätzlich ein Eumig 802, der als nettes "Einstiegsgerät" taugt. Wer von wegen Menge der Bolex fragt: Der erste war geschenkt und "stumm"; aufgrund der ungeahnten Bildqualität dann für wenig Geld "Ersatzteilträger" angeschafft - nur leider haben wohl alle SM8 dasselbe Tonproblem. Mein "Reparaturfachmann", dem ich meine Hifi-Klamotten anvertraue, schreit allerdings nur noch verzweifelt, wenn ich ihm S8-Projis noch zusätzlich auf's Auge drücken möchte. Scheint ein paar traumatische Erlebnisse damit gehabt zu haben... murmelt dann immer was von "kein S8! Bitte nicht! Geh wech!" vor sich hin... also traumatische Erfahrungen zusätzlich zu den fiesen Dingen, die ich ihm da immer Hifi-Bereich 'rüberreiche. Arme Sau... seitdem ich ihm meinen Sony 57ES - eine DAT-Maschine - gegeben habe, ist er nicht mehr derselbe. Nach Monaten der Ersatzteilbeschaffung und fiesester Frickeleien läuft das Ding zwar wie neu, aber seitdem wimmert mein Fachmann immer so merkwürdig, wenn ich mich melde...).


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (8. März 2014)

http://www.apc.fr/frfr/homme/jeans/petit-new-standardn_pFVEC4BF0/couleur-indigo_dBA00003082-BV00303494.html


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. März 2014)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich konnte schon wieder nich "Nein! HAU AB!" sagen.... hab' heute einen "Elmo 1200" ("legendärer" Super-8-Projektor; neben den großen "Bauer" und "Beaulieu" gerüchteweise das Non-Plus-Ultra in Sachen Schmalstfilm-Projektion) angeblich in Bestzustand gekauft. Bilder von dem Monster kommen, wenn es hier ist und sich als "tauglich" erwiesen hat. Ich befürchte Konkurrenz für meinen "Revue"...


Du hast doch voll den Knall und das meine ich anerkennend positiv.


----------



## win3ermute (8. März 2014)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Du hast doch voll den Knall und das meine ich anerkennend positiv.



Watt? Ich?! Niemals !

Bin auf heute abend gespannt! Da gibbet wahrscheinlich seit ca. 1971 im kleinen Kreis die erste Vorführung von Watkins' "The War Game" mit deutschem Ton auf 16mm (fiktive "Doku" von 1965, die umgehend "verboten" wurde, weil volksverstörend! Lässt so ziemlich alle "Post-Nuklear-Filme" wie die erste Rolle von "Lassie kehrt zurück" aussehen)! Wie ich ja schon berichtet habe, konnte ich eine Rolle auftreiben, die vorher im Besitz der bayerischen Behörde von wegen "Jugend- und Volksbildung" gewesen ist. Nicht mal arte hat 2006 bei der längst überfälligen TV-Premiere Zugriff auf eine deutsche Tonspur gehabt (fragt sich natürlich, ob die sich abgesehen vom superb restauriertem BBC-Master überhaupt darum bemüht haben)! 
Ich kann nur hoffen, daß der "Dicke" und die Filmrolle mitmachen! Habe nur kurz reingesehen: Abgesehen von Laufstreifen eine tatsächlich hervorragende Bildquali und deutscher Ton sowie Texttafeln! 
Meine teuerste Filmausgabe bisher! Projektor 160,- Ronzen; Rolle unerwartet "günstig" (war bei eBay völlig falsch eingestellt und nannte auch nur den deutschen Titel "Kriegsspiel") 60,- Euro. Zusätzliche Leerspule für 600m-Film nochmals 16,- Ronzen. Die längst vergriffene sehr rare englische DVD ist für ca. 75,- Euro zu haben. Wenn man bedenkt, daß viele 16mm-Kopien weit bekannterer und verfügbarer Filme ab 250,- Ronzen gehandelt werden, geradezu ein Schnäppchen... (und George Harrison der "Beatles" hat für "Life of Brian" gleich 4 Millionen Pfund ausgegeben - nur, damit der Film gemacht werden und er den dann im Kino genießen kann).

Danach dann "Super-8-Kurzfilm"-Zeug. Disneys Propaganda-Film "Der Führer's Face"; Tex-Avery-Zeichentrick inkl. dem legendären "Bad Wolf". Und der Super-8-Hauptfilm "Todesgrüße aus Shanghai" mit Bruce Lee. Kopie ist auf ca. 76 Minuten gekürzt; laufstreifig - aber farbecht; 4 Rollen. 

Zum krönenden Abschluß - wenn die Leute denn noch können und wollen - "Phantom of the Opera" in der sog. "Blackhawk"-Version - 5 Rollen. Stumm, mit der farbigen legendären "Ballsequenz". Musik dazu nach meiner vorher sorgfältig erstellten Auswahl . 

Sollte danach noch jemand was sehen wollen, gibbet aus meiner Bibliothek Zeuch bis zum Abwinken - von "Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes" über "Rollerball" bis zu "Flammendes Inferno".

Ich werde so einen Scheiß-Spaß haben, das glaubt ihr gar nicht .


----------



## Legendary (8. März 2014)

Wozu so viele Projektoren? Ist ernst gemeint.

Ich stell mir ja auch nicht 6 verschiedene Fernseher aus allen Epochen ins Wohnzimmer. Mit Videokonsolen bzw. Computern wollt ichs nicht vergleichen, mit einem Fernseher kommts denk ich mal am nähesten hin. Du kannst eh nur gleichzeitig einen Film an einem Gerät ansehen.

Das es nicht ganz offtopic wird:

Hab 2 Stühle und 1 Tisch in Polyrattanoptik für unseren Balkon neu.


----------



## win3ermute (8. März 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Wozu so viele Projektoren? Ist ernst gemeint.



Hab' ich doch geschrieben. Der Eumig war der erste; da haben wir dann auf einem Bettlaken mal spaßeshalber geschaut. Dann kam Leinwand und Filme, die auf 240m-Rollen waren - mußte also ein Projektor her, der das auch aufnehmen kann. Bekam dann einen Bolex SM8 mit Defekt (kein Ton) geschenkt. Für den habe ich dann einen Ersatzteilträger gekauft - der nur leider ebenfalls einen Defekt im Tonbereich hatte. Also flugs noch einen Ersatzteilträger gekauft - nur leider mit demselben Defekt. 
Was sofort auffiel: Der Bildstand und die Bildqualität war bei den Bolexen erheblich besser als beim tadellos funzendem Eumig, der für gute Tonwiedergabe herhalten mußte. Also ein "High-End-Gerät" gekauft; den Revue Lux 80. Der kann alles; hinkt aber von wegen Laufruhe und Bildstand immer noch hinter den uralten Bolexen hinterher; darüberhinaus passt mein "Blaufilter" für rotstichige Filme nicht auf das Objektiv, das auch nicht abklappbar ist (Reinigung!). Bauer-Projektoren wären dann die erste Wahl; haben aber je nach Alter und Abnutzung evtl. wiederum Bildstandprobleme; es gibt auch so gut wie keinen Laden mehr, der das beheben kann ("Greiferlehre" und Metallfilm, die für die Justierung benötigt werden, bekommt man ebenfalls nirgends mehr, so daß es mit dem Selbermachen auch Essig ist - zumal man für korrekte Einstellung Erfahrung braucht). 
Nun also die "Kür"; der Elmo. Der gilt als eines der besten Geräte, die jemals in diesem Bereich gebaut wurden - und nimmt wie der Revue tatsächlich auch 360m-Rollen auf und hat eine 150W-Birne (Eumig und Bolex nur 100W). Dafür kann er kein Stereo, was ziemlich egal ist, weil der größte Teil der Filme eh nur Magnet-Mono-Ton aufweisen.

Der Bauer P8 ist kein S8-Projektor, sondern für 16mm. Tatsächlich merkt man an dem Teil, wie bescheiden die handelsüblichen S8-Projektoren gebaut sind - das ist Qualitätsoverkill. Super-8 richtete sich an den Heimanwender; 16mm ging von Schulen und Universitäten bis zum Low-Budget-Filmbereich aus. Deswegen gab es ganz andere Anforderungen an die Projektoren, was Haltbar- und Belastbarkeit etc. anging. Und obwohl die Qualität für Heimanwender-Geräte in den '70ern so ungefähr 1.000 % über dem lag, was es heute so gibt, weswegen die Mechanik von 30 - 40 Jahre alten Geräten oftmals immer noch tadellos funzt, wenn sie überholt wird, ist das kein Vergleich, was da so für semi- bis professionellem Bereich gebaut wurde. Ein Super-8-"Bolide" wiegt 10 - 11 Kg und ist dann meist auch mit Metallgehäuse - der Bauer P8 bringt 16 Kg auf die Waage, obwohl viel von dem Gehäuse aus Plastik ist!

Man braucht also eh mindestens 2 Projektoren, wenn man 8 und 16 mm wiedergeben möchte (es gibt keinen "Hybriden"; lediglich S8 und Normal8 können manche Super8-Projektoren wiedergeben). Bei Super8 hast Du die Auswahl zwischen verschiedensten, mind. 30 Jahre alten Projektoren, die von Haus aus bereits allesamt Schwächen hatten - und diese Geräte bestehen aus einer Vielzahl an zu justierenden, beweglichen mechanischen Teilen (nur so: Bild wird "ruckartig" wiedergegeben; sprich: 24 mal in der Sekunde hält der Projektor das Bild vorm Objektiv an. Ton dagegen muß stetig und ohne Stop wiedergegeben werden. Das wird im Projektor mechanisch bewerkstelligt - Bild "ruckartig"; Ton später am Tonkopf gleichmäßig. Wie aufwändig so eine Abstimmung ist, kann sich vielleicht der ein oder andere vorstellen). Dehalb kommt man - wenn man denn ein gutes Gerät findet, das einem zusagt - kaum um einen Ersatzteilträger (unabdingbar, weil es meist keine Neuteile mehr gibt) und einen zweiten Projektor drumherum!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Wozu so viele Projektoren? Ist ernst gemeint.
> 
> Ich stell mir ja auch nicht 6 verschiedene Fernseher aus allen Epochen ins Wohnzimmer. Mit Videokonsolen bzw. Computern wollt ichs nicht vergleichen, mit einem Fernseher kommts denk ich mal am nähesten hin. Du kannst eh nur gleichzeitig einen Film an einem Gerät ansehen.



Kannst es schon mit Konsolen vergleichen. Ist ja im Endeffekt sein Hobby. Er sammelt solche Dinger, andere haben ne Sammlung Konsolen, Schallplattenzeugs, PCs, Handhelds usw...


----------



## Magogan (8. März 2014)

Sky für 20 Euro im Monat.

Bis Montag, dann widerrufe ich den Kauf wieder, es ist aus technischer Sicht nämlich schrecklich.

Der Ton kommt bei Star Trek: TNG aus den vorderen 3 Lautsprechern, obwohl er nur in Mono vorliegt und dementsprechend nur aus dem mittleren Lautsprecher kommen soll. Der Ton klingt auch sehr seltsam, vor allem die Bässe. Das Bild ist dafür okay.

Filme werden immer noch in 25 Hz ausgestrahlt - im Jahre 2014. Die 25 Hz sind ein Überbleibsel aus der PAL-Zeit.

1080p bei Sky Go? Keine Spur davon. Und selbst da laufen die Filme in 25 Hz und ruckeln am PC auch noch!!! Wie kann es sein, dass die Filme so extrem ruckeln? Hab mir mal testweise den Hobbit da angeguckt, aber dank miserabler Bild- und Tonqualität ist das nicht mal ansatzweise so etwas wie Filmgenuss. Wenn man Filme mit dem Receiver im Fernsehen guckt, ruckeln sie zwar nicht, sind aber immer noch zu schnell dank 25 Hz.

Timeshift (also mal kurz das Programm anhalten und später weitergucken) ist nur mit Festplatte möglich. Die hätten für die Zwecke 16 oder 32 GB Speicher einbauen können, aber nein, das geht natürlich nicht.

Also für Sport mag Sky super sein, aber wenn man Filme und Serien gucken will, ist das eine Katastrophe...

Den Kabelanschluss werde ich auch kündigen, den brauche ich nicht mehr. Ich gucke eh kaum noch Fernsehen, wozu also dafür 20 Euro im Monat zahlen?

Argh!!! Das ständige Löschen von Beiträgen nervt... Also, ich habe auch noch alle Assassin's-Creed-Spiele außer Black Flag neu.


----------



## win3ermute (9. März 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Er sammelt solche Dinger



Äh, nö; s. o.! Wie ich dort beschrieben habe, ist es halt sehr schwierig, taugliche bzw. intakte Projektoren zu finden. Ist wie bei jedem Hobby, wenn man damit anfängt: Man sammelt eigene Erfahrungen und hört nicht auf die "alten Hasen", die einem sauteure Geräte für mehrere 100 Euros empfehlen. Im Endeffekt landet man früher oder später eh dort, wenn man das Hobby konsequent weiterverfolgt - aber wie so oft ist im Hobby-Bereich "der Weg das Ziel". Das ist doch der Spaß an der Sache; direkt teuer kaufen kann jeder!

Der Filmabend war übrigens ein voller Erfolg, wenn man mal davon absieht, daß wir nach "The War Game" eine Pause brauchten, bis wir wieder bereit waren für spaßige Kurzfilme - das Teil ist ein absoluter Spaßkiller, den man verdauen muß (und der "Dicke" ist definitiv zu laut für normale Wohnräume. Gut, dafür ist das Ding auch nicht gebaut - im Grunde braucht er einen Mindestabstand von 8 m zur Leinwand. Wir haben das kompensiert, indem wir ein Weitwinkelobjektiv vor die Optik geknallt haben, um auf ca. 1,70 m Bildbreite zu kommen und zusätzlich den Lichtton über die Stereo-Anlage gejagt. Für Technik-Interessierte: Die kürzeste Brennweite "seiner P8lichkeit" liegt mit dem Standard-Objektiv bei 30 (zum Vergleich: Die besten S8-Objektive wie z. B. das "Schneider-Kreuznach" liegen bei 11!).
Trotz der Einschränkungen: Allen Anwesenden einschließlich mir fiel die Kinnlade 'runter, obwohl selbstverständlich Helligkeit und Schärfe minimal durch das WW-Objektiv gebremst wurden! Das war "Kinogefühl" pur! 
Ich mag übrigens den Gedanken, daß die Erinnerung an diesen Film bei den Anwesenden in Zukunft immer mit dem "Rattern" des Projektors verbunden wird: Das überlaute, mechanische Geräusch gab dem deprimierenden Film eine erweiterte Dimension. Der Film zeigt nüchtern die Auswirkungen eines Atombombenangriffes; ebenso "nüchtern" rattert die Mechanik des Projektors. 
Es ist natürlich ein Verdienst des Filmes, das angesichts des Geschehens auf der Leinwand trotz lauter Technik die Leute völlig in den Bann gezogen wurden. Als im Film Polizisten der Reihe nach auf dem Bürgersteig aufgebahrte hoffnungslos verstrahlte Menschen erschießen, war außer dem mechanischen Geräusch des Projektors nix zu hören, weil die Leutchen sprachlos auf die Leinwand starrten. Es ist tatsächlich kein Wunder, daß dieser Film jahrzehntelang quasi "unter Verschluß" gehalten wurde: Er ändert Meinungen! Nachhaltig!
Die deutsche Synchro ist übrigens sehr gut (wie erwähnt, hat die wahrscheinlich seit 1971 kaum jemand gehört - es sei denn, die Schule oder die Uni hat sich das Ding mal ausgeliehen) - ganz sachlich wird vorgetragen, was gerade mit den Unglücklichen passiert, die die Ursprungskatastrophe überlebt haben. Die Kritik des "Observers" ist auch in der deutschen Version nachvollziebar: "Immer wieder wird behauptet, dass ein Kunstwerk nicht den Lauf der Geschichte ändern könnte. [&#8230;] Ich glaube, dieses kann es." 
Natürlich hat "The War Game" nicht den Verlauf der Geschichte geändert - es hat ihn ja kaum jemand gesehen trotz des Oscars als "bester Dokumentarfilm". Die TV-Premiere hierzulande geschah wie bereits geschildert erst 2006 auf arte - O-Ton mit deutschen UTs; die Synchro hat man nicht aufgetrieben!
Weiß nicht, ob ich hier jemals Bilder der Rolle gepostet habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die "Averys" wurden auf Zuschauerwunsch durch "Disneys" ersetzt ("Donald Duck in the High Andes", "Sensationellste Fußballspiel" (der meistverkaufte S8-Film schlechthin), natürlich der Propagandafilm "Der Führer's Face" und Ausschnitte aus "Bernhard und Bianca").
Danach der Bruce-Lee-Klassiker "Todesgrüße aus Shanghai", der richtig rockte. Die "Action" ist absolut ungekürzt aus der europäischen Kinofassung übernommen; die ca. 20 Minuten fehlende Handlung ist dank perfekter Schnittarbeit bei diesem "4-Roller" überhaupt nicht aufgefallen. Der Qualitätsunterschied zu 16mm allerdings durchaus - das war wesentlich unschärfer und "zittriger" als der vorhergehende "Hauptfilm"!

Nach Übereinkunft mit dem anwesendem Publikum haben wir den "Phantom" erst mal verschoben - das war uns dann doch zuviel für einen Abend. Trotz weiblichen Widerstandes gab es dann "Deutschland - England 1972 EM" und "Deutschland - Niederlande 1974 Endspiel WM" auf der Leinwand. Beide Rollen eigentlich unbeachtete Beigaben zu größeren Filmpaketen, die ich gekauft habe - und ein voller Erfolg! Das Zeuch haben wir gefeiert wie sonstwas (gut, die anwesenden Herren waren allesamt nicht mehr nüchtern...). 

Wird schwer, diesen Abend demnächst zu toppen. Direkt angedacht wurde von den Damen und Herren ein "Spencer-Hill"-Abend; aufgefüllt mit Cartoons und stummen "Einaktern" von Chaplin und Keaton. Auch ein reiner "Horror-Abend" ist in Planung, an dem dann der "Phantom" als "Hauptfilm" laufen darf. 

Huch! Wieder lang geworden! Immerhin nicht ganz unpassend: Ich hatte da was neues - einen wunderbaren "echten" Filmabend!


----------



## Wynn (9. März 2014)

Haste auch brav den Vorführbericht ausgefüllt ?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also für Sport mag Sky super sein, aber wenn man Filme und Serien gucken will, ist das eine Katastrophe...


Sehe ich als Satnutzer definitiv anders. Was man hier mittlerweile für 20€ geboten bekommt, ist schon echt genial. Filme, Dokus, Serien, Musik und vieles in richtig gutem HD inklusive Sky go. Mit dem richtigen Receiver kann man aufnehmen, archivieren und solche Sachen wie Timeshift nutzen. Wer mehr will, zahlt auch heftig mehr. Von daher ein absolut fairer Gegenwert.


----------



## Magogan (9. März 2014)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Sehe ich als Satnutzer definitiv anders. Was man hier mittlerweile für 20€ geboten bekommt, ist schon echt genial. Filme, Dokus, Serien, Musik und vieles in richtig gutem HD inklusive Sky go. Mit dem richtigen Receiver kann man aufnehmen, archivieren und solche Sachen wie Timeshift nutzen. Wer mehr will, zahlt auch heftig mehr. Von daher ein absolut fairer Gegenwert.


Von inhaltlicher Seite her mag das stimmen, aber von technischer Seite her kann man zumindest die Filme vergessen. Kein Vergleich mit Bluray-Qualität... Und Star Trek TNG hört sich auch irgendwie falsch an, der Ton ist irgendwie anders als auf der Bluray. Und dazu kommt noch, dass der Receiver den Mono-Ton auf allen 3 vorderen Lautsprechern ausgibt.


Sky Go ruckelt extrem am PC, die anderen unterstützten Geräte habe ich nicht. Von daher ist es für mich nicht zu gebrauchen.

Aufnehmen wollte ich nicht, ich wollte nur Timeshift. Man hatte mir versichert, das ginge mit dem Receiver, den man mir mitgegeben hat. Oder ich habe irgendetwas falsch verstanden.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. März 2014)

Timeshift geht doch nur bei den Sky+ HD-Receivern. Wenn du einen anderen hast, dann wurde dir der falsche Verkauft.


----------



## Magogan (9. März 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Timeshift geht doch nur bei den Sky+ HD-Receivern. Wenn du einen anderen hast, dann wurde dir der falsche Verkauft.


Meiner hat eine Timeshift-Funktion, aber da steht, dass ich eine Festplatte anschließen muss, um diese zu nutzen...


----------



## Alux (9. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Meiner hat eine Timeshift-Funktion, aber da steht, dass ich eine Festplatte anschließen muss, um diese zu nutzen...



Ist auch logisch, der Film muss ja wo zwischengespeichert werden, und dafür hat man meistens ne Externe Festplatte angeschlossen wo auch des Zeug hinkommt, dass man aufnehmen will.


----------



## Magogan (9. März 2014)

Alux schrieb:


> Ist auch logisch, der Film muss ja wo zwischengespeichert werden, und dafür hat man meistens ne Externe Festplatte angeschlossen wo auch des Zeug hinkommt, dass man aufnehmen will.


Na ja, es hätte ja auch sein können, dass der dafür internen Speicher hat.


----------



## tonygt (9. März 2014)

Grad für unglaubliche 280 Euro das 2014 Saint Modell geschossen ich bin so happy 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Von inhaltlicher Seite her mag das stimmen, aber von technischer Seite her kann man zumindest die Filme vergessen. Kein Vergleich mit Bluray-Qualität... Und Star Trek TNG hört sich auch irgendwie falsch an, der Ton ist irgendwie anders als auf der Bluray. Und dazu kommt noch, dass der Receiver den Mono-Ton auf allen 3 vorderen Lautsprechern ausgibt.
> 
> 
> Sky Go ruckelt extrem am PC, die anderen unterstützten Geräte habe ich nicht. Von daher ist es für mich nicht zu gebrauchen.
> ...


Wenn Du Blu-ray Qualität willst, dann musst Du auch Blu-ray kaufen. Mit 20€ kommst aber nicht weit. Ach und für Deine technischen Unzulänglichkeiten kannst Du ja nun keinen Anderem die Schuld geben.


----------



## odinxd (10. März 2014)

Am Samstag schön shoppen gewesen 

[attachment=13565:81n0KJpG2kL__SL1500_.jpg] [attachment=13568:91r5F2Gxt9L__SL1500_.jpg] [attachment=13570:913tJcijx9L__SL1500_.jpg] [attachment=13567:91NBTYBA+ML__SL1500_.jpg] [attachment=13569:91wLMs0SlOL__SL1500_.jpg] [attachment=13566:91MgIJZ8HhL__SL1500_.jpg] [attachment=13564:81DH6Bm5VyL__SL1500_.jpg] [attachment=13563:71a8yCL8zqL__SL1181_.jpg]

Und dazu leckere Getränke 

6 x [attachment=13571:41zew1F2uqL.jpg] und 9 x [attachment=13562:41NB-5VAvuL.jpg]


----------



## Magogan (10. März 2014)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Wenn Du Blu-ray Qualität willst, dann musst Du auch Blu-ray kaufen. Mit 20&#8364; kommst aber nicht weit. Ach und für Deine technischen Unzulänglichkeiten kannst Du ja nun keinen Anderem die Schuld geben.


Man könnte die Filme aber trotzdem in 24 Hz ausstrahlen, zumindest auf den HD-Kanälen. Eigentlich sollte jeder HD-Fernseher auch 24 Hz können. Wo ist also das Problem? Und 25 Hz bei Filmen bei Sky Go verstehe ich noch weniger, das ergibt absolut keinen Sinn...

Welche technischen Unzulänglichkeiten? Der Sky-Receiver, den man mir mitgegeben hat, gibt Dolby Digital aus. Das wird vom AVR auch richtig erkannt und auf den richtigen Lautsprechern ausgegeben (ich nutze es auch am PC per Soundkarte mit SPDIF und kann da jeden Lautsprecher einzeln absteuern). Der Sky-Receiver scheint also den Mono-Ton auf die 3 Tonspuren für die vorderen Lautsprecher zu packen, der AVR gibt sie dann dementsprechend aus. Und dass Sky Go ruckelt und nicht in 1080p läuft, liegt auch nicht an mir. Du kannst ja selbst mal Sky Go über die Webseite am PC probieren,  ich wette, bei dir ruckelt es auch.

Ich werde wohl in den nächsten Tagen nochmal zum Einkaufszentrum fahren und den Vertrag da widerrufen. Das ist so nämlich nicht nutzbar für mich, zumal auch einige Versprechen (HD-Ton, Timeshift, ...) nicht gehalten wurden.


----------



## Wynn (10. März 2014)

verträge kannst im einkaufszentrum nicht wiederufen 

da musste dich direkt an sky wenden


----------



## Magogan (10. März 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> verträge kannst im einkaufszentrum nicht wiederufen
> 
> da musste dich direkt an sky wenden


Da ist ja ein Stand von denen und die meinten, ich könnte das da widerrufen.

Ich hab vorgestern wieder für fast 100 Euro Lebensmittel gekauft Oo Unfassbar, wie viel das alles kostet, obwohl es eigentlich alles nur Kleinigkeiten sind.


----------



## Wynn (10. März 2014)

jo aber wer garantiert es dir das es innerhalb der wiederuffrist ankommt


----------



## JokerofDarkness (10. März 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> jo aber wer garantiert es dir das es innerhalb der wiederuffrist ankommt


Lass ihn doch widerrufen, wo er will. Hauptsache das Gejammer hört auf.


----------



## Wynn (10. März 2014)

ich will den jungen doch nur helfen 

die vertreter bei eletronikmärkten geben vieleicht die besten bonusse aber erzählen den kunden alles was er will weil die ja alle 6 monate durch die märkte rotieren und dann sich mit den kunden probleme nicht ärgern müssen


----------



## Aun (10. März 2014)

3 gezogene zähne, den ganzen tag auf dope, bei 20 grad und sonnenschein an der elbe gegammelt.
der täter meines unfalls wurde ermittelt


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (10. März 2014)

6 x Krankengymnastik Rücken - bin jetzt wohl auch in "dem" Alter meinte meine Ärztin 



Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hab vorgestern wieder für fast 100 Euro Lebensmittel gekauft Oo Unfassbar, wie viel das alles kostet, obwohl es eigentlich alles nur Kleinigkeiten sind.



also Lebensmittel sind Dir zu teuer? _"1200 Euro für Platten und Controller...und letzte Woche nen Monitor für über 1000 Euro"_...
habe seit dem Tod meiner Frau gemerkt, daß man bei Lebensmittel wirklich mal die "Angebotsblättchen" mit den normalen Preisen vergleichen muß um Geld zu sparen, denn bei vielen Märkten sind dann "plötzlich" andere Packungsgrössen im Angebot als die sonst vorrätigen... plus mal im Web gucken, welche "NoName" identisch mit "Marken" sind: habe dadurch meine Einkäufe um ca. 15 % im Preis gesenkt


----------



## Aun (10. März 2014)

ich versteh euch net. ich geh bei 30 euro mit nem vollen einkaufswagen aus dem laden


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. März 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> ich will den jungen doch nur helfen



Als ob dem noch zu helfen ist. :S

Neu:
Furunkel im Ohr


----------



## MasterXoX (10. März 2014)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Als ob dem noch zu helfen ist. :S
> 
> Neu:
> Furunkel im Ohr



Gott wieso hab ich das bloß gegoogelt ^^


----------



## Wynn (10. März 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> ich versteh euch net. ich geh bei 30 euro mit nem vollen einkaufswagen aus dem laden



Vieleicht kauft er Milch von Weihenstephan und Koberind aufschnitt


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. März 2014)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Gott wieso hab ich das bloß gegoogelt ^^



Ganz so schlimm wie bei der Googlebildersuche siehts bei mir noch nicht aus.


----------



## Aun (10. März 2014)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Ganz so schlimm wie bei der Googlebildersuche siehts bei mir noch nicht aus.



warts ab, bis das furunkel in richtung arsch wandert ^^


----------



## Alux (10. März 2014)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Gott wieso hab ich das bloß gegoogelt ^^



Mach mal Bildersuche Steißbeinfistel 


Neu hab ich:  Ganz viele Jobabsagen


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (11. März 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> ich versteh euch net. ich geh bei 30 euro mit nem vollen einkaufswagen aus dem laden


schaffe ich auch, aber erst recht, seit dem ich mehr auf die Preise achte
sry 4 OT


----------



## schneemaus (11. März 2014)

Geht mir ähnlich. Ich hab hier um die Ecke nur nen Rewe, wo ich halt noch mehr drauf achten muss, was in den Wagen kommt als z.B. beim Aldi. Die Standardprodukte (Nudeln, Reis, Milch etc.) gibt es da ja auch von ja, was sich preislich dann überhaupt nichts mit Aldi etc. nimmt. Für andere Dinge muss man dann halt auch mal Wege in Kauf nehmen. Mittlerweile fahr ich ca. einmal im Monat zum großen Asialaden, weil ich viel asiatisch koche und die Preis bei Rewe, Real oder sonstwas einfach überhaupt nicht einsehe. Bei einer sehr guten Freundin ist ein türkischer Supermarkt um die Ecke, wo ich dann auf dem Weg zu ihr auch schonmal Kram wie Bulgur etc. einpacke.
An sich ist es übrigens praktisch, einen Rewe vor der Haustür zu haben: Da bekomm ich jegliches Gemüse und Obst auch lose, was bedeutet, dass ich mir auch einen Apfel, eine Birne, vier Kartoffeln, zwei Möhren und eine Paprikaschote kaufen kann. Ist vom Kilopreis her sicherlich etwas teurer als bei Aldi und Co., aber gerade Kartoffeln gibt es da oft erst ab 1,5 Kilo aufwärts. In nem Single-Haushalt geht mir davon die Hälfte kaputt.
Bei Zwiebeln und Knoblauch kauf ich übrigens trotzdem ganze Netze, schäl die dann alle auf einmal, hau sie in meinen Zerhacker von meiner Mini-Küchenmaschine, die ich mal geschenkt bekommen hab, in nen Gefrierbeutel und eingefroren. Wem das zu aufwändig ist: Bei Aldi gibt's gefrorenen, fertig gehackten Knoblauch und auch Zwiebeln in ner Tüte, genau wie Kräuter. Schmeckt viel besser als der getrocknete Mist und ist auch für Single-Haushalte mit kleinem Tiefkühlfach super 


BTT: Anscheinend irgendeine Allergie. Mal schauen, wie das weiter läuft, sonst halt mal nen Allergietest machen lassen.
Ach und zwei Geocaches gestern ausfindig gemacht


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. März 2014)

Einen Kommentar für 60€ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bücher sind teuer


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. März 2014)

Fachbücher sind teuer. "Normale" Bücher bekommt man ja (fast) geschenkt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. März 2014)

Internetanschluss dahein, wuhu!
Und für die WiiU Splinter Cell Blacklist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Clepto Hoodieeeee


----------



## Aun (11. März 2014)

du dreckiger stehler!


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. März 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Fachbücher sind teuer. "Normale" Bücher bekommt man ja (fast) geschenkt



Naja, neue populäre Bücher kosten auch teilweise 30€


----------



## Schrottinator (12. März 2014)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Naja, neue populäre Bücher kosten auch teilweise 30€



Ich wäre froh, wenn ich für meine Wälzer nur 30€ bezahlen müsste.


----------



## ulrichbeich (12. März 2014)

Hör mir auch mit Fachliteratur, da wird man wirklich arm. Gott sei Dank liegt das hinter mir. Habe mir gestern nen neues Auto gekauft (den hier http://www.mobile.de/modellverzeichnis/skoda/octavia.html ) heute wird es abgeholt.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. März 2014)

Duplos


----------



## Wynn (12. März 2014)

kopfweh


----------



## Jordin (12. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kaufrausch gehabt. 
Ich bereue nix.


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. März 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh, wenn ich für meine Wälzer nur 30€ bezahlen müsste.



Ich meinte jetzt normale Romane mit den 30€. Meine Fachbücher kosten teilweise über 110€


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Toll wie meine Videothek das schon 2 Tage vorher hat :3  

Für PC hab ichs schon vorbestellt.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. März 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Neuer Caffery Teil oder ganz andere Storyline?


----------



## Jordin (12. März 2014)

chaffery <3
habs aber noch net angefangen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. März 2014)

Sehr schön, dann werde ich mir Teil 6 mal zum Geburtstag schenken lassen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. März 2014)

Titanfall + Turtle Beach Ear Force Atlas Titanfall


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. März 2014)

Nicht neu, aber wiedergefunden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch


----------



## Schrottinator (13. März 2014)

Mir kommt da was ganz anderes hoch! 

Spaß bei Seite: Auch wenn ich das "Image" nicht mag, welches die Serie hinterlassen hat, ist es doch eines der besseren Kartenspiele.^^

@Topic: Ich hab neu ne App, die außer mir niemand auf der ganzen Welt hat.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




GUESS WHO'S BACK


----------



## Manowar (14. März 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> GUESS WHO'S BACK



Wer?


----------



## odinxd (14. März 2014)

Ich habe neu:

3 Meter HDMI Kabel [attachment=13573:71lHm5WIrML__SL1500_.jpg]

Ausserdem:

[attachment=13572:51xk7HfabML.jpg] und [attachment=13574:812VQWYFieL__SL1500_.jpg] 

Ich bin mal gespannt ob Yoshis New Island alte Snes Gefühle wieder erweckt, DKC:TF hat es auf jeden Fall geschafft


----------



## Aun (14. März 2014)

1 kilo earl grey tee


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. März 2014)

ZODIAK!:>


----------



## Saji (14. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit wie ich es bis jetzt beurteilen kann ein hammergeiles Album!


----------



## Ogil (14. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch diversen Kram fuer die Wohnung und den Stubentiger der hier naechste Woche einzieht...


----------



## win3ermute (15. März 2014)

Vorabdownload von "Comeback Kid - Die knowing" (Vinyl ist leider noch unterwegs).

4 verfickte Jahre Wartezeit! Aufnahmequalität besser denn je - leider geht das zu Lasten der "Durchschaubarkeit"; trotz noch mehr "Härte" fehlt beim ersten Höreindruck das Element des "Dreckigen". Eventuell erledigt sich das dann wieder dank Vinyl, wenn der "Krach" wieder etwas ineinanderschwimmt. Auf den Vinyl-Mix (bekanntlich braucht Platte eine andere Abmischung als CD) bin ich jetzt wirklich gespannt.

Anspieltips nach recht kurzer Anhörung sind auf jeden Fall "Wasted Arrows", "Unconditional" (wird immer besser, je öfter man das hört) und ein absoluter Popsong, der eingängiger und schöner kaum sein könnte:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQEV35gUtKY[/youtube]

Meine Fresse, was ein Song! Dürfen sich meine Nachbarn nun in Endlosschleife anhören! Poppiger waren die Jungs aus Kanada nie! Sie entwickeln sich zu einer Art "Faith no more" im Hardcore-Punk-Bereich .

Erster Eindruck des Albums ist nach anfänglichem "Watt is datt denn?!" mehr als ok - trotz höchster Erwartungen nach 4 Jahren Entzug! Stetige Weiterentwicklung ist spürbar; dennoch bleiben CBK den Wurzeln treu. Daß sie von Album zu Album "härter" werden, kommt mir persönlich nur entgegen! 

Kaufen, Mädels und Jungs! Und wenn ihr das nur herunterladet, dann verteilt es wenigstens ordentlich .


----------



## schneemaus (16. März 2014)

Seit gestern endlich Studentenausweis (gleichzeitig Semesterticket), Immatrikulationsbescheinigung etc.

Und schonmal ein paar Skripte von der Fachschaftsseite, die's da zum Download gab


----------



## Legendary (16. März 2014)

VW Varanos. Hatte ich schon länger in Aussicht - aber nie günstig gefunden. Nun günstig mit Reifen in München gefunden und gleich hochgeschossen und gestern noch montiert. Im Mai dann das passende Fahrwerk dazu. <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (16. März 2014)

Animal Crossing Wild World


----------



## Aun (16. März 2014)

guter wahl mein freund, guter auto, schicke felgen


----------



## Legendary (16. März 2014)

Sofern es bei dir keine Ironie ist - danke.


----------



## Aun (16. März 2014)

nein, fahr doch solber scirrocco


----------



## Legendary (16. März 2014)

Nice, will Pics sehen. :>


----------



## Grushdak (17. März 2014)

skyrimbezogen ... ^^

Nach einer Gesichts-OP (eher Ganzkopf-OP) ....

- neuer Avatar
- neues Profilbild
- eine Feuerbestattungszeremonie





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- Thumbnail


----------



## Magogan (18. März 2014)

Schmerzen im Armgelenk und keine Ahnung woher... Vielleicht sollte ich mehr Sport machen


----------



## schneemaus (18. März 2014)

Oder einfach weniger am PC sitzen und Let's Plays aufnehmen?!


----------



## schneemaus (18. März 2014)

Dafür gibt's erstmal n +1, Manowar 

BTT: vier Gläser, da mir, seit ich hier wohne, immer mal wieder eins kaputt gegangen ist und ich jetzt nur noch drei hatte. Da ich des öfteren Besuch hab, eher doof.


----------



## H2OTest (18. März 2014)

Ich glaub Legendary steht da einfach drauf shika


----------



## schneemaus (19. März 2014)

Ich kann mich dir da nur anschließen, Manowar. Wenn mein Studium jetzt los geht, bin ich auf eine gewisse finanzielle Unterstützung von meinem Vater erstmal ANGEWIESEN, weil ich kein Bafög bekomme, da er zu viel verdient. Die Halbweisenrente, die ich durch den Tod meiner Mutter bekomme, grenzt schon ans Lächerliche und ich kann damit ab September nicht mal meinen Studenten-Krankenkassenbeitrag bezahlen. Trotzdem schäme ich mich, weil ich es eigentlich lieber sehen würde, dass mein Vater, der sehr viel durchgemacht hat gerade in den letzten Jahren, sich davon auch mal was Schönes gönnen kann, in meinen Augen hat er mich ja auch schon lange genug finanziell unterstützt. Zwar betont er immer wieder, dass das alles überhaupt kein Problem ist, aber trotzdem fühle ich mich damit nicht so unglaublich wohl.
Und wenn ich mir dann vorstelle, er hätte auch noch mein Leben lang eine große Summe angespart, damit ich gut durch's Studium komme und danach vielleicht auch noch Geld habe, um erstmal im Berufsstart finanziell abgesichert zu sein, das stattdessen aber für überteuerte und für den Privatgebrauch vollkommen unnötige Hardware oder sonst irgendwas, was ich nicht BRAUCHE, ausgeben würde... Ganz ehrlich, ich schäme mich jetzt schon fremd.

BTT: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einen hiervon, mit ner Freundin geteilt.


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (19. März 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> BTT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow wie sind die so? Das ist ja ein perfektes Geburtstagsgeschenk


----------



## schneemaus (19. März 2014)

Ich mag den sehr gerne. Benutz den aber auch nicht als Akupunkturball im eigentlichen Sinn, sondern eben als Skill, starker Reiz und so.


----------



## Aun (19. März 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich mag den sehr gerne. Benutz den aber auch nicht als Akupunkturball im eigentlichen Sinn, sondern eben als Skill, starker Reiz und so.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    schneemaus du ferkel


----------



## schneemaus (19. März 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> schneemaus du ferkel


----------



## Aun (20. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (20. März 2014)

Windows 8 auf meiner alten Krücke ^^


----------



## win3ermute (20. März 2014)

Einen durchgewischten "Ich habe da was neues"-Thread ! Zustimmendes Nodding meinerseits übrigens, ZAM. 

Dazu zwei freie Tage (dafür darf ich am Wochenende ran).

Mein "Elmo Standard 1200" (Super8-Projektor) ist angekommen. Bilder gibt es erst, wenn ich das Ding im Betrieb habe. Ist wider Erwarten tatsächlich ein "Ur-Elmo"; sprich: Erste Serie ohne spätere Materialeinsparungen zwecks Kostensenkung; lt. "Forenstimmen" also der beste Elmo überhaupt! Den Motorriemen hat es dank Alterung erlegt; der ist weich wie eine Lakritzschnecke. Im Paket war alles, was es beim Neuerwerb dazu gab, enthalten - neuwertig! Dazu zwei Motorriemen, die ich nicht mal anfassen möchte - dieses Zeuch kann man bereits in der Verpackung zerquetschen und hinterlässt schmierige Abdrücke auf der Plastiktüte. 

Ansonsten ist der Eindruck erst einmal "neuwertig"; hat halt lange gestanden (Birne selbstverständlich hinüber; nach Austausch ok). Motor läuft; alle ohne Motorsteuerung zugängigen sonstigen Mechanik-Komponenten laufen absolut "sauber". Mehr kann ich sagen, wenn "Kinotechnik Wittner" den Antriebsriemen zugesandt hat. 

Vom mechanischen Eindruck absolut positiv: Das Ding ist ähnlich aufwändig aufgebaut wie mein "Dicker"; der Bauer P8 für 16mm-Filme und zumindest vom Aufbau her das beste, was ich bisher in Sachen "Super-8-Projektor" in die Finger bekommen habe. Schwachstellen sollen die verwendeten Materialen sein: Im Prinzip müßte man nix auseinanderbauen, um den Motorriemen zu montieren. Allerdings soll die Flügelblende trotz des äußerem Anscheins nach so schnell verbiegbar sein, daß man sicherheitshalber den Motor teilweise ausbauen muß, um den Riemen ohne Beschädigung zu montieren - ansonsten reicht alleine eine kleine Hebelwirkung, um das Teil aus der Form zu bringen. Keine deutsche Wertarbeit; japanischer Krimskrams halt...

Kleine Anektode am Rande: Der "Elmo ST 1200" in seiner "Ur-Version" hat auch den wenig schmeichelhaften Spitznamen "Porno-Projektor". Diese Dinger liefen 20 Stunden am Tag; 7 Tage die Woche; 20 Jahre lang mit wenig Wartung in verrauchten Läden, deren "Spezifizierung" ich ja kaum auszuführen brauche. Der einzige Unterschied zur Verkaufsversion waren gehärtete Nadellager, die nachgerüstet werden konnten. Mein Elmo ist absolut rauchfrei; vom sichtbaren Verschleiß her absolut "neuwertig". Ich bange und warte auf das Ersatzteil (und schaue nach Gelegenheiten, die "harten" Lager nachrüsten zu können). 

Daneben gab es noch eine "High-End-Ausgabe" namens "Elmo GS 1200" (die 1200 steht - wie bei meinem Chinon - für die Rollenaufnahme. 1200 Feet sind 360 m; da haben die Elmos neben den Chinons und dem "heiligen Gral" namens "Beaulieu" ein absolutes Alleinstellungsmerkmal - bei meinem ST1200 ist sogar die Original-Leerspule mit 360m mit im Koffer!), der auf eBay selbst gebotsmäßig zu Mondpreisen verkauft wird. Der kann Stereo und allen möglichen Krimskrams; kam jedoch nie zu Profi-Ehren, weil seine Elektronik dermaßen scheiße und anfällig ist, daß man vom Kauf dringlichst absehen sollte, wenn man nicht von Haus aus das zugehörige KnowHow mitbringt. 

Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, wie das Ding funzt. Immerhin hat er direkt den Spitznamen wech: "Pr0n-Proji"... ich werde zuverlässig berichten, auch wenn es keine Sau interessieren sollte


----------



## Wynn (20. März 2014)

win3ermute schrieb:


> ich werde zuverlässig berichten, auch wenn es keine Sau interessieren sollte



Mich interessiert es weil du es halt so lebendig und voller liebe rüberbringst


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. März 2014)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, wie das Ding funzt. Immerhin hat er direkt den Spitznamen wech: "Pr0n-Proji"... ich werde zuverlässig berichten, auch wenn es keine Sau interessieren sollte



Der Unterschied ist...du jammerst nicht rum. x)


----------



## win3ermute (20. März 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Mich interessiert es weil du es halt so lebendig und voller liebe rüberbringst



Ist halt ein Hobby, Filme so "lebendig" wie möglich 'rüberzubringen. Habe ich ja schon beschrieben: Wenn ich sowas wie die 16mm-Version von "The War Game" im deutschen Ton einem möglichst großem Publikum im Bereich der "Privatlizenz" vorführen kann, dann macht mir das sowas von Spaß, das glaubt ihr gar nicht! Es war _mein_ Projektor und _meine_ seltene Kopie, die da abflimmerte! 



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist...du jammerst nicht rum. x)



Du solltest mich jammern hören... per Skype gehe ich z. B. auf diesen "Pr0n-Proji" absolut ein, weil er mir als "technisch absolut in Ordnung" versprochen wurde. Was er gemäß meiner Erwartung nicht ist. Wie gesagt: Bilder folgen erst, nachdem ich ihn Betriebsbereitschaft gesetzt habe!


----------



## Aun (20. März 2014)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Du solltest mich jammern hören... per Skype gehe ich z. B. auf diesen "Pr0n-Proji" absolut ein, weil er mir als "technisch absolut in Ordnung" versprochen wurde.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mehr viel mir dazu net ein


----------



## Saji (20. März 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Mich interessiert es weil du es halt so lebendig und voller liebe rüberbringst



Dito. Der Mann hat ein (besonderes?) Hobby und liebt es darüber zu schreiben. Auch wenn ich nur ein Drittel davon verstehe macht es mir persönlich Spaß seine Posts darüber zu lesen. Ich bin mir sicher das ich ihm auch stundenlang zuhören könnte. :3

Neu:

Energy Drinks, Feuerzeugbenzin, Wildstar in der Steelbox vorbestellt uuuund Coupons für McDoof. Tonight I will dine in He... Calories!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (20. März 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Mich interessiert es weil du es halt so lebendig und voller liebe rüberbringst


So sieht's aus. Ich lese das auch gerne, denn da merkt man richtig die Freude am neuen Gerät.


----------



## Grushdak (20. März 2014)

Dem kann ich vollends zustimmen, lese die lebendigen Berichte auch immer wieder gerne. 
Und ich finde es toll wenn jemand so sein Hobby auslebt.

neu habe ich (nicht wirklich) ...

- nun massive Fußleisten für das Bad (gesägt, gebohrt, geschliffen und 2x geölt)
- Balkon(Terassen) - Tisch (beschliffen + 2x geölt)
- Wäsche gewaschen/getrocknet ^^
- reparierte Maus MX518er (hatte wahrscheinlich Kabelbruch)
- Akten sortiert/eingehefetet

- und zwar noch etwas geschwollenen Kiefer - dafür aber keine großen Schmerzen mehr 

greetz


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. März 2014)

- Große Packung Schmerztabletten
- passend dazu Zahnschmerzen
- neue Frontzähne


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (20. März 2014)

neu hab ich: Schadenfreude 
Kollege fehlte heute, weil er sich um neues Auto kümmern musste, sein´s hat er nämlich beim fremdgehen geshrottet bekommen (auf dem Parkplatz vor ihrer Wohnung)
sorry, aber der ist so eine "Biene" da musste irgendwann mal das Schicksal einschreiten!
und "nein", ich habe nicht Schicksal gespielt






Wynn schrieb:


> Mich interessiert es weil du es halt so lebendig und voller liebe rüberbringst



kann mich da komplett anschliessen, finde es toll wenn (noch) jmd seinem Hobby so fröhnt und so schön darüber schreiben kann!
fröhne meinem zwar auch mit einer großen Liebe, aber ich kann so schlecht schreiben (also Ausdruck und so...)


----------



## Wynn (21. März 2014)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/283880

habe ich neu


----------



## Saji (21. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://store.steampowered.com/app/270210/

Macht ziemlich Laune.


----------



## EspCap (21. März 2014)

Nom 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (21. März 2014)

EspCap schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hattest was Neues, oder wie?^^


----------



## Legendary (21. März 2014)

@Aun:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und in paar Tagen die hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rückleuchten vom 9N3. Nächsten Monat kommt dann das Sport/Gewindefahrwerk. Kann mich noch nicht so recht entscheiden.


----------



## EspCap (21. März 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Du hattest was Neues, oder wie?^^



Nein, das ist das neue. Kein Breaking Bad gesehen? ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (21. März 2014)

100 Euro gespart, indem ich Breaking Bad bei Amazon geguckt habe. Na ja, dafür muss ich für Amazon Prime bezahlen. Und in HD lief das auch nicht, obwohl da stand, dass es in HD verfügbar ist. Komisch, mein Internet ist schnell genug... Andere Serien und Filme kann ich in HD gucken. Ich verstehe das nicht Oo


----------



## Tikume (21. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Na ja, dafür muss ich für Amazon Prime bezahlen.



Hattest das vorher schon? Ansonsten müsstest Du eigentlich doch noch Testphase haben.


----------



## Magogan (21. März 2014)

Tikume schrieb:


> Hattest das vorher schon? Ansonsten müsstest Du eigentlich doch noch Testphase haben.


Ne, hatte ich vorher schon.

Hab auch bei Amazon angerufen und nachgefragt, aber man konnte mir nicht sagen, warum HD nicht läuft. Einer meinte sogar, ich soll das minutenlang vorladen lassen und es wäre in HD, obwohl das HD-Symbol nicht blau geleuchtet hat. Ich musste dem das erst erklären, dass es nur in HD abgespielt wird, wenn das HD-Symbol blau leuchtet Oo


----------



## vollmi (21. März 2014)

Grml Amazon Prime haben sie mir auch auf streaming erweitert. Natürlich kann ich aber als Schweizer garkeine Filme von Amazon streamen. Zahlen darf ich trotzdem.

mfG René


----------



## Tikume (21. März 2014)

Tjo kommt halt mal in die EU wie die anderen auch ...
Das Serien/Filmangebot ist bestenfalls mittelmäßig. Dazu kein O-Ton. Keine Android App.
Aber für 30 EUR im Jahr (zumindest das erste) schon ein Kampfpreis und bei Amazon bestellt man ja auch schon ab und an.


----------



## Magogan (21. März 2014)

Na ja, bei mir sind es erstmal nur 10 Euro mehr wegen Amazon Student. Und ich habe ja sogar Breaking Bad geguckt. Mit den Filmen da kann ich aber nichts anfangen, die haben nur Stereo-Ton, aber die Bildqualität ist ganz okay. Und ich weiß nicht, welche Serien ich noch gucken sollte... Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht ein paar gute empfehlen? Also außer Star Trek und Breaking Bad?


----------



## Shadlight (21. März 2014)

Supernatural, Arrow, Dr. House, Game of Thrones, Lost, Prison Break, The Walking Dead


----------



## Magogan (21. März 2014)

Lost hab ich auch schon gesehen, hab ich ganz vergessen.

Die anderen Sachen kann ich mir ja mal angucken, aber ich vermute, dass die nicht alle über Amazon Prime verfügbar sind...


----------



## Tikume (21. März 2014)

Theoretisch Doctor Who wenn es nicht auf deutsch wäre


----------



## Jordin (21. März 2014)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nein, das ist das neue. Kein Breaking Bad gesehen? ^^


 Nope. Aber ich nehm 750g davon.

Zum mitnehmen!


----------



## Magogan (21. März 2014)

Doktor wer? Kenn ich nicht. 

Soll ja auch eine gute Science-Fiction-Serie sein, müsste ich mir auch mal angucken. Ich bin ja bald durch mit Star Trek. Ich hoffe, dass die mal eine gute, neue Star-Trek-Serie rausbringen. Sonst wäre ich wohl sehr traurig, dass die Reise zu den Sternen nach 2 Jahren schon vorbei ist. 2014 werden wohl die letzten beiden Staffeln von TNG und die letzte Staffel ENT auf Bluray erscheinen. Und dann werde ich Star Trek komplett gesehen haben. Das macht mich schon ein wenig traurig...


----------



## Tikume (21. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Doktor wer? Kenn ich nicht.
> 
> Soll ja auch eine gute Science-Fiction-Serie sein, müsste ich mir auch mal angucken.



Beste Serie überhaupt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S4Siwl302nI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orkman (22. März 2014)

die sopranos komplette serie in schöner box für nur 48 euro ... danke amazon


----------



## vollmi (22. März 2014)

Tikume schrieb:


> Tjo kommt halt mal in die EU wie die anderen auch ...
> Das Serien/Filmangebot ist bestenfalls mittelmäßig. Dazu kein O-Ton. Keine Android App.
> Aber für 30 EUR im Jahr (zumindest das erste) schon ein Kampfpreis und bei Amazon bestellt man ja auch schon ab und an.



Die Östereicher sind doch in der EU. Die kriegen die Filme auch nicht von amazon gestreamt.

Bleibt mir halt nur Sky. Aber da isses HD  Grad mal das Abo testweise auf 3D erweitert.

mfg René


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. März 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Grad mal das Abo testweise auf 3D erweitert.


Und lohnt sich? Bin bei dem Preis nämlich auch noch am Überlegen.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. März 2014)

Buffed hat mir ein Mousepad geschenkt


----------



## vollmi (22. März 2014)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Und lohnt sich? Bin bei dem Preis nämlich auch noch am Überlegen.




Naja ich finds als Brillenträger einfach nicht so bequem Filme 3D zu schaun, weil man dann zwei Brillen trägt.
Aber des Weib findet es cool.

mfG René


----------



## Wynn (22. März 2014)

bekannte haben extra kontaktlinsen fürs 3d kino weil brille über brille passt ja nicht meist ^^


----------



## Aun (22. März 2014)

frische kartoffeln eingekauft, heut abend gibts bratkartoffeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (22. März 2014)

Chromecast
Klein, sexy und für 35 EUR kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen. Mit anderen Apps wie All Cast geht auch Streaming von lokalen Tablet Inhalten super.
Wieviel Sinn das Ding macht, ist natürlich auch stark davon abhängig was man so hat/nutzt. Ich denke da werden aber noch paar spannende Sachen dafür kommen.


----------



## Alux (22. März 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Die Östereicher sind doch in der EU. Die kriegen die Filme auch nicht von amazon gestreamt.
> 
> Bleibt mir halt nur Sky. Aber da isses HD  Grad mal das Abo testweise auf 3D erweitert.
> 
> mfg René





Danke, ich wollts grad schreiben^^


----------



## odinxd (22. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (22. März 2014)

neues headset da das alte völlig hinüber war ^^


----------



## EspCap (22. März 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Nope. Aber ich nehm 750g davon.
> 
> Zum mitnehmen!



Sorry, geht nur zum hier essen. Aber die 750g sind okay. 

On topic: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. März 2014)

Letzten 14 Tage:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. März 2014)

Wann findest du eigentlich die Zeit für die ganzen Filme?

Familiäre Abendunterhaltung?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. März 2014)

Laufen tatsächlich am Abend oder verregneten Wochenenden zur Familienunterhaltung. Wenn man täglich nur einen Film schaut und am WE sogar zwei, dann sind das ohne Probleme 9 Filme pro Woche. Selbst bei nur 7 Filmen in der Woche, sind das über 360 Filme im Jahr. Da ist also keine Hexerei dabei, sondern nur der blanke Luxus über eine private Videothek zu verfügen.


----------



## Alux (23. März 2014)

Wie Briefmarken oder Münzen sammeln, nur das die ganze Familie was von hat


----------



## win3ermute (24. März 2014)

Soooo, gab erst einmal eine Operation am offenen Herzen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach die bange Inbetriebnahme: Dem Zustand des ausgewechselten Riemens zufolge kann das Teil seit mehr als 10 Jahren nicht mehr benutzt worden sein. Und siehe da:

Elmo aus der Asche!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unglaublicher Aufwand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brauchte nach dem erfolgreichen Probelauf dann auch einen richtigen "Spaßmacher":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er braucht noch ein wenig Zuwendung: Es hakelt noch ein wenig in der Mechanik, die wohl etwas schwerfällig ist. Das muß alles noch mal gängig gemacht und geschmiert werden. Er leiert ganz gerne mal vor sich hin; rückwärtsspulen mag er auch noch nicht so. Aber: Er ist nicht nur jetzt schon der "leiseste" von meinen Projektoren, sondern auch der mit dem besten und ruhigsten Bild. Ton ist ebenfalls selbst über den eingebauten Lautsprecher rett "satt". 

Das wird noch ein wenig Arbeit - aber Spaß macht das Monster jetzt schon! It's an Elmo!


----------



## Aun (24. März 2014)

boar und dann auch noch "das schwarze loch". ey ich bekomm langsam echt nen geifer


----------



## Ogil (24. März 2014)

Der Klassiker - bekannt geworden vor allem durch einen dummen Witz: TV-Ansager: "Der Spielfilm 'Das Schwarze Loch' muss heute leider entfallen - dafuer sehen sie 'Mainz wie's singt und lacht'"


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. März 2014)

Minecraft für Fortgeschrittene ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (24. März 2014)

Hab heut mein neues Bike bestellt, am Freitag kann ichs holen. Big Seven Wulf 66 von Merida mit Beleuchtung, Kotflügel und Bordcomputer 
Und es ist grün/schwarz


----------



## Aun (24. März 2014)

und wo is die eingebaute mikrowelle inkl. atomreaktor?


----------



## Alux (24. März 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> und wo is die eingebaute mikrowelle inkl. atomreaktor?



Im Kofferraum von meinem Auto, haste wohl letztens net genau hingesehen als ich dich gekidnapped hab.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. März 2014)

Diablo 3 RIPAZ OFF SULS


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (24. März 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Diablo 3 RIPAZ OFF SULS



ichauch


----------



## Saji (24. März 2014)

Dr.Gonzo schrieb:


> ichauch



Habs mir auch grade noch schnell geholt. :3 Kann um 0Uhr direkt losgehen!


----------



## Magogan (24. März 2014)

Hab auch überlegt, mir das zu holen, aber ich habe schon mehr Spiele als ich spielen kann Oo

Sacred müsste ich mal spielen, ebenso Baldur's Gate. Und Skyrim und GTA IV sind auch noch installiert und zumindest Skyrim habe ich schon ein paar Stunden lang gespielt 

Bei Assassin's Creed 4 musste ich von vorne anfangen, da die offensichtlich die Cloud-Speicherung der Spielstände abgeschaltet haben und ich das nicht mitbekommen habe, bevor ich Windows neu installiert habe. Die Erfolge sind aber noch da Oo

Geht euch das nicht auch so, dass ihr mehr Spiele habt als ihr spielen könnt?


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. März 2014)

Ich hab seit 18:24 Uhr meine D3- RoS CE


----------



## Aun (25. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Geht euch das nicht auch so, dass ihr mehr Spiele habt als ihr spielen könnt?



nein, nur schrotti. und der isn faules schwein was daddeln angeht.


----------



## myadictivo (25. März 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich hab seit 18:24 Uhr meine D3- RoS CE



 meine kommt erst heute..blödes amazon. RoS war jetzt aber auch das erste game welches nicht in der nacht auf mittwoch aktiviert wurde, oder ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. März 2014)

Äh, ich glaube da waren schon andere Spiele, die pünktlich am Release-Tag 0 Uhr freigeschaltet worden.

PS: GameStop hatte ca. 18 Uhr das OK bekommen, dass Vorbesteller das Spiel schon erhalten dürfen. Ich war "zufällig" grad bei meinem GameStop in der Nähe und fragte einfach mal, weil sie bei mir noch nicht angerufen hatten


----------



## Legendary (25. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Geht euch das nicht auch so, dass ihr mehr Spiele habt als ihr spielen könnt?



Xbox360 ca. 110 Titel
Xbox Live Games ca. 100 Titel
PC Spiele ca...puh 500 - 600 werdens schon sein.


----------



## Manowar (25. März 2014)

Ich hab was neues..
Ein hartnäckiges verlangen, einen Alpina B10 V8s zu kaufen 

Wer findet nen schönen für mich, der nicht gerade ne Mintgrüne Innenausstattung hat?


----------



## Aun (25. März 2014)

http://www.automobile.de/suche?MODELLID=M1259&cmd=search&nargs=4&arg0=2000&arg1=Alpina%20B10&arg2=M1259&arg3=&arg4=&arg5=&arg6=&arg7=&arg8=&arg9=&match=exakt&page=detail&LAND=&GTYPmehrere=&startsort=PREIS%20asc&s=Suche%20starten&initcall=1&templatefrom=standard&zusatz1=&UNFALLauswahl=nein&AJAXMODELL=Alpina%20B10%20V8s&PREISVON=1000&PREISBIS=&ERSTZULASSUNGVON=&KMBIS=&KRAFTSTOFF=&REGION=&umkreis=beliebig

da haste einen



und ich wie alle anderen auf den soulraper ^^


----------



## win3ermute (25. März 2014)

Morgen frei - und einen fast fertig selbstüberholten Elmo, der hoffentlich heute im Laufe des Abends endgültig zum Einsatz kommt. Gestern schon probegelaufen; Mechanik funzt bis auf eine noch nicht eingestellte "Rutschkuppelung" einwandfrei; Sound hat noch eine kleine Brummschleife - absolute Kleinigkeiten. 

Erst wollte er so gar nicht; selbst, als ich so ziemlich alles an altem, verharztem Fett entfernt und alles neu eingefett habe, wollte er nicht zurückspulen und leierte hörbar. Zuerst befürchtete ich einen überholungsbedürftigen Motor; drückte zum Test der Motorkraft gegen ein Zahnrad - nun habe ich einen Bluterguß an der Fingerkuppe, weil mir die Zahnräder einfach mal darübergingen. Autschn - aber der Motor ist kräftig wie sonstwas .

Konnte also nur Mechanik oder Denkfehler sein. Foren durchstöbert, nach Tips gesucht usw. Ein Bild vom Inneren brachte mich dann auf die richtige Spur (Riemen muß "verschlungen" aufgelegt werden) - *schwups* Rückspulen funzt; kein aufdringliches Leiern mehr. Gestern ein paar "Disneys" durchgejagt; macht richtig Spaß! So langsam verstehe ich, warum bei vielen Super-8-Fans ein Elmo das "Arbeitsgerät" ist, auch wenn die Ausstattung im Grunde sehr spartanisch ist und man auf so ziemlich jeglichen "Komfort" verzichten muß...

Einkäufe habe ich auch neu - wird eine wirre Filmnacht


----------



## Aun (25. März 2014)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Einkäufe habe ich auch neu - wird eine wirre Filmnacht



deine arme leber


----------



## Magogan (25. März 2014)

Mal wieder etwas Immaterielles: Die Erkenntnis, dass die bei nVidia wohl den Verstand verloren haben. Ernsthaft, eine GTX Titan Z für 3000 Dollar? Und dann sind auch noch 2 GTX Titan Black schneller und billiger als eine GTX Titan Z... Und 3 GTX Titan Black sind in etwa so schnell wie 2 GTX Titan Z im Quad SLI, kosten aber nur die Hälfte. Das wird wohl ein Ladenhüter...


----------



## Manowar (25. März 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> http://www.automobil...mkreis=beliebig
> 
> da haste einen
> 
> ...



Das ist ein B10, kein B10 V8s 
Der B10s wurde nur 188 mal gebaut. Macht es etwas komplizierter


----------



## Aun (25. März 2014)

käse zum whine?


----------



## Schrottinator (25. März 2014)

Manowar schrieb:


> Das ist ein B10, kein B10 V8s
> Der B10s wurde nur 188 mal gebaut. Macht es etwas komplizierter



Man muss sich halt ein bisschen Mühe geben ^^


----------



## Manowar (25. März 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> käse zum whine?



Nur weil du nicht lesen kannst!


----------



## Aun (25. März 2014)

Manowar schrieb:


> Nur weil du nicht lesen kannst!



aufs mowl? gibts in deutschland net du eierkopp!


----------



## Manowar (25. März 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> aufs mowl? gibts in deutschland net du eierkopp!



Komm doch her ey!

Klick mir

Aber für den Preis? Um die Innenausstattung dann wechseln zu dürfen?


----------



## Aun (25. März 2014)

hab ich schon gesagt: käse zum whine?


----------



## orkman (28. März 2014)

diablo 3 Reaper of Souls Collectors Edition am mittwoch bekommen


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. März 2014)

Ich hab die 360-Version von South Park: Stab der Wahrheit seit gestern.


----------



## Alux (28. März 2014)

Heut geholt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. März 2014)

Sandwichmaker. Wird irgendwie mal Zeit, ist massiv praktischer als Brötchen etc. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (29. März 2014)

Sieht sehr hochwertig aus.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (30. März 2014)

scheinst einen müller in der nähe zu haben ^^

gute filmwahl mit den 2 klassikern  und escape plan und last vegas ist auch gut


----------



## EspCap (30. März 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Sieht sehr hochwertig aus.



Ist auch der teuerste Sandwichmaker den man findet... hat aber anscheinend trotzdem Probleme mit dem Verschluss, aber es existiert keiner der das nicht irgendwann hat. Oh well, wird schon passen... immerhin sieht er gut aus. 

Hab noch was anderes neues - Plüsch-DNA-Basen, von meiner Schwester zum Geburtstag bekommen. I like. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. März 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> scheinst einen müller in der nähe zu haben ^^


Hab ich, aber davon ist nichts aus dem Müller.


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. März 2014)

Escape Plan reizt mich ja auch. Ist der wirklich kaufenswert?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. März 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Escape Plan reizt mich ja auch. Ist der wirklich kaufenswert?


Der ist ganz solide, aber Arnie hat ne andere Synchronstimme, die aber zumindest zur dargestellten Rolle passt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. März 2014)

Danke. Hab sie grade zusammen mit 2 Büchern bei Amazon gekauft


----------



## Aun (30. März 2014)

ja das er vom selben synchronsprecher synchronisiert wird is schon ein bischen unglücklich. war ja in expendables schon so


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. März 2014)

Und hat in Expendables überhaupt nicht gestört. Da ist es umso ärgerlicher, dass es jetzt so gelöst wurde.


----------



## Aun (31. März 2014)

edit...
nebenher: gogol bordello tickets, dropkick murphys ticket ( nich wahr nija?). 2 monate voller party 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





achja ein geklautes handy. ist wohl eher uncool ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (31. März 2014)

4m³ Waldboden


----------



## bkeleanor (31. März 2014)

Nachdem ich gestern paar stunden Diablo 3 gezockt habe und mir die neuerungen durchaus zugesagt haben (vorallem der verbesserte item drop), habe ich mir heute D3 RoS gekauft.


----------



## myadictivo (31. März 2014)

gute wahl..ros geht schon derbst ab  hab mit kumpels jetzt die woche jeden tag dauer-gezockt..(urlaub sei dank)
bis gestern, da hat der early access von TESO angefangen..was eine umstellung  bin schon auf die fette CE box gespannt


----------



## odinxd (31. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (1. April 2014)

Da sind sie die neuen Rückleuchten. <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. April 2014)

goat simulator für 8,99 gekauft. morgen abend wird alles niedergemääääääht


----------



## H2OTest (1. April 2014)

legendary kommt der auch tief?


----------



## MasterXoX (2. April 2014)

H2OTest schrieb:


> legendary kommt der auch tief?



Stichwort stance würde ich sagen


----------



## Aun (2. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 brauchte ein neues, und dachte für 46 kann man das mal mitnehmen


----------



## Legendary (2. April 2014)

H2OTest schrieb:


> legendary kommt der auch tief?



Definitiv ja, höchstwahrscheinlich diesen Monat.



MasterXoX schrieb:


> Stichwort stance würde ich sagen



Oh ja!


----------



## H2OTest (2. April 2014)

Ahja meiner wird noch wehrmachtsgrau, ta technix rein, rote stahlfelgen auf weißwänder ...  das wird toll :3


----------



## Königmarcus (2. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Razer Kraken  Nachdem mein WoW-Headset das Kabel gebrochen ist...^^


----------



## Legendary (2. April 2014)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wehrmachtsgrau



Waah...ich steh nicht auf Rattentuning. Ta Technix ist übrigens Schrott. Dann lieber sparen, ich hol mir ein AP Gewinde, das wird quasi von KW produziert und umgelabelt. War da mitm Corsa auch jahrelang sehr zufrieden, bauen ja bekanntermaßen hochwertige Fahrwerke.


----------



## Saji (3. April 2014)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> Razer Kraken



RELEASE THE KRAKEN! 

Ich hab neu: Merdia - Legende der Highlands und Die Eiskönigin - Völlig unverfroren.  Ich freue mich auf ein Wochenende voller Awwws und D'awwws.


----------



## Wynn (3. April 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf ein Wochenende voller Awwws und D'awwws.



du hast "Let it Go" vergessen


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2014)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> Razer Kraken Nachdem mein WoW-Headset das Kabel gebrochen ist...^^




Hab ich auch - Hat Tragekomfort, auch wenn es sich manchmal ein klein wenig "festsaugt" *g* - Zum Zocken richtig gut, vor allem bei Shootern hört man alle Richtungen klar und deutlich - auch die Sprachqualität ist klasse. Für Musik aber leider ungeeignet (Zu Dumpf, schwache Bässe), dafür verwende ich dann lieber die beyerdynamic dt 770 pro. 

Neu:
Monster Uni BD und Ralf Reichts


----------



## Wynn (3. April 2014)

Warlord of Draenor Standard Edition


----------



## H2OTest (3. April 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Waah...ich steh nicht auf Rattentuning. Ta Technix ist übrigens Schrott. Dann lieber sparen, ich hol mir ein AP Gewinde, das wird quasi von KW produziert und umgelabelt. War da mitm Corsa auch jahrelang sehr zufrieden, bauen ja bekanntermaßen hochwertige Fahrwerke.



ich weiß das es schrott ist meine jetzigen federn und dämpfer sind aber auch durch , ich werde mal sehen wie das mit dem geld aussieht  an ap habe ich auch schon gedacht


----------



## vollmi (4. April 2014)

Endlich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (4. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich weiß garnicht mehr wie oft ich sie vorbestellt hatte und dann sichere lieferungen doch wieder storniert habe. heute kam sie also doch endlich (obwohl ich wieder kurz vor storno war).
mein amazon bundle mit killzone/knack und infamous statts driveclub..

EIGENTLICH hätte amazon heute auch meine teso-imperial CE liefern sollen. aber die haben es wohl vollends verkackt und mehrere vorbesteller sind leer ausgegangen. das datum der bestellung hat dabei wohl auch keinerlei rolle gespielt.
ich bin dezent angefressen und habe meine anderen game-preorder mal ganz schnell storniert.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (6. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ 2x Gelenksätze für die Antriebswellen vorne
+ 2l Reinigungszusatz für die Waschanlage


----------



## schneemaus (6. April 2014)

War gestern im Outlet und hab jetzt vier neue Handtücher (also zwei kleine, zwei große), ein Paar Asics Tokuten, zwei Paar Chucks Allstar High (einmal in dunklem türkis und einmal in "Fash Wash" blau) sowie nen roten Hoodie von True Religion. Wurd aber auch Zeit, meine alten Schuhe sind auseinander gefallen.


----------



## Grushdak (6. April 2014)

seit gestern ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GeForce GTX 650 Synergy Edition


----------



## Dominau (6. April 2014)

Vision Spinner Akku und ein Kangertech Protank. Die Kombi ist nett


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. April 2014)

EOS 450 D. Dazu ein Canon 18-135mm, 50mm Festbrennweite, Weitwinkel und ein Tamron 28-75mm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bücher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Filme 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (7. April 2014)

Blizzard-Bestätigungsmail zur erfolgreichen Account-Kündigung

so sehr ich die Lore auch mag, aber dieser Zeitreisegedanke...auch wenn Chromie ja diese Quest da in Nordend schon hatte, irgendwie gefällt mir das nicht
wieso nicht einfach ein weiters Portal wie in die Scherbenwelt mit eigener Lore? nö, der böse böse Garrosh kommt frei und macht dann diesen Unfug...

eventuell steig ich wieder ein, wenn die Gildenfreunde positives erzählen


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. April 2014)

Statt Urlaub in den USA seit Freitag hab ich seit Freitag ein gebrochenes Sprunggelenk und noch irgend etwas am Knie.


----------



## Manowar (8. April 2014)

Oh nö :/
Was ist denn passiert?
Was ist mit den Reisekosten?


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. April 2014)

Ich bin auf einer Wasserlache auf dem Klo ausgerutscht.
Flug und Eintrittskarten zu meinen Spielen will ich von Fraport erstattet haben.

6 Wochen hab ich jetzt ein VACOped-Schuh.

Besser hier als in den USA....


----------



## Grushdak (8. April 2014)

Och menno ...
Irgendwie habe ich mich für Dich mitgefreut - und nu das.

Gute Besserung - gut Heilung ohne Nachfolgen!


----------



## schneemaus (8. April 2014)

Oh nein... Das tut mir wirklich Leid, man hat deine Begeisterung über die Reise in den Posts, die du darüber verfasst hast, ganz klar raus gelesen.

Ich drück dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass du bald wieder fit bist!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (8. April 2014)

1,5 Liter Flasche Bacardi *hicks*


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (8. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> 1,5 Liter Flasche Bacardi *hicks*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2xmcabsCPr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hab das neu, riecht ganz gut https://www.douglas....3000072991.html


----------



## EspCap (8. April 2014)

CLC Workbench. I like 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. April 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich bin auf einer Pipilache auf dem Klo ausgerutscht.
> Flug und Eintrittskarten zu meinen Spielen will ich von Fraport erstattet haben.
> 
> 6 Wochen hab ich jetzt ein VACOped-Schuh.
> ...



fixed..


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. April 2014)

So, hier mal ein Update vom Fuß:
https://whcdvq.dm2304.livefilestore.com/y2mLf62uI4-hTgoHLuJRj3nN-ey33BadTklyk7iFW1vLGJrYrDtLEFKGBy4WoAdRanpgTmB6NGm_993Bo4rl0d0RKo1qCI6eb6LT8XsmbJozbQQAUbx_pASchAEG1V337IJ/WP_20140409_001.jpg


----------



## Yadiz (9. April 2014)

14mm Weitwinkel


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


50mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




jetzt kanns am Wochenende losgehen nach FFM.


----------



## Alux (10. April 2014)

2 Ausgaben von Tribal Tattoo
Einen Strohhut
Schwarze Bermudas
Einen Strohhut
EIn 50cm große Hello Kitty
Ein 2 Mannzelt
Einen Schlafsack


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. April 2014)

Titanfall für die 360, fuck yeah.&#9829;


----------



## JokerofDarkness (10. April 2014)

Dann werde ich mal den Reigen mit meinem 9,90€ Schnapp eröffnen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1224. Hobbit - Snaugs Einöde


----------



## Wynn (10. April 2014)

müller ?

ich warte bis der letzte teil draussen ist und die ultimate limited super duper finale edition draussen ist ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (10. April 2014)

Expert, aber solange konnte ich schon nicht bei HdR warten und mittlerweile habe ich noch 3 weitere Zuschauer hier sitzen, aber gleich ist es soweit.


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen wie ich es verstecke, sodass es niemand in meiner Sammlung findet


----------



## Wynn (10. April 2014)

sowas braucht man nicht verstecken !!!

hat ja schliesslich diverse oscars gewonnen 

bei stehen die disney und pixxar filme und die liebeskomödien auch direkt neben den horror und dystopie filmen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (11. April 2014)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen wie ich es verstecke, sodass es niemand in meiner Sammlung findet


Irgendwann fällt es auf.   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pubertät von Rockstah, sehr geil.


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. April 2014)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Irgendwann fällt es auf.



So viele werde ich nieeeemals haben werden 

Es beschämt mich nur (fast) wie gut mir der Film gefallen hat. Schade nur, dass so ziemlich kein Bonusmaterial dabei ist.


----------



## Legendary (11. April 2014)

Fak yeah!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stanced. <3


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. April 2014)

Hab' seit heute meinen Backstein, jetzt fühle ich mich wie ein richtiger Jurastudent 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (11. April 2014)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> So viele werde ich nieeeemals haben werden
> 
> Es beschämt mich nur (fast) wie gut mir der Film gefallen hat. Schade nur, dass so ziemlich kein Bonusmaterial dabei ist.


Das kommt mit der Zeit von alleine, wenn man erst einmal auf den Geschmack gekommen ist und Du hast ja gerade Blut geleckt.


----------



## Magogan (12. April 2014)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mal den Reigen mit meinem 9,90€ Schnapp eröffnen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab ich heute auch geliefert bekommen, allerdings in 3D. Die Stimme von Smaug passt irgendwie gar nicht und auch der Rest des Filmes hat mir nicht so gut gefallen wie der erste Teil... Aber war trotzdem ganz okay


----------



## Schrottinator (12. April 2014)

Kaffee


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. April 2014)

Mülleimer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. April 2014)

*Zeugs*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (12. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr geiles Ding. Geile Songs. Supergeil.


----------



## Grushdak (12. April 2014)

neu habe ich ...

- ein saubere gefegte Straße - unsere Seite und gegenüber, wo sich die Gemeinde einen ** drum kümmert (eben fertig geworden)^^
- ein Osterpaket mit diversen Nettigkeiten 

und was mich nervt und ein neues Problem darstellt

- ein Setup Problem mit HdRonline[FullDownload] (dieses Clouddingens akzeptiert keinen Installationspfad)


----------



## Schrottinator (12. April 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crasher-Vania ist mein Lieblingslied vom Album.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. April 2014)

Meine Mum kam gestern aus Thailand wieder und hat mir ein paar Sachen mitgebracht, da ich dieses Jahr nicht mit konnte wegen dem Praktikum. :/
Daher neu eine Opferschüssel aus einem buddhistischen Tempel, ein Gefäß für Räucherstäbchen, Schweppes Manao Soda (Das Beste Getränk ÜBERHAUPT), Milopulver (ist so eine Art instant Kakaopulver, aber megalecker), und ne gefühlte Tonne Krabbenchipsvariationen.


----------



## Aun (14. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ein paar merrell moab, als ersatz für meine neu kaputtgegangene gsg9 stiefel.
und ne mustang jeans


----------



## Fremder123 (15. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Galaxy S5

Frisch gebacken und noch ofenwarm eingetroffen.


----------



## Magogan (15. April 2014)

JVC KD-R441 + diverses Zubehör

Außerdem:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pullover: http://www.amazon.de...uct/B00H5HPLZ0/
T-Shirt: http://www.amazon.de.../dp/B00I7L1C9M/
USB-Stick: http://www.amazon.de...uct/B009CMN3V0/

Und vollgetankt für 72,60 &#8364;...


----------



## Königmarcus (15. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute beim Expert erstanden. Inklusive 2. gratis Controller, für 499€


----------



## Dominau (16. April 2014)

Corsair Raptor M40, da meine alte Maus ein Tag vor der Lan nicht mehr funktionieren wollte und es die einzige war die es im Elektromarkt um die Ecke gab die brauchbar aussah. 
Und liegt wirklich gut in der Hand.  Habe nur Angst das es genauso endet wie bei meiner Roccat vor ~3 Jahren, die gab recht schnell den Geist auf.


----------



## Wynn (17. April 2014)

Home Sheep Home 2 und Lego Marvel Super Heroes


----------



## schneemaus (17. April 2014)

Neuer Rucksack. (verdammte Bilderwhitelist, den gibt's nicht bei Amazon)


Außerdem zwei Jeans.


Ach, und seit gestern nen Bib-Ausweis


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (17. April 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Rucksack ist ja schön.  Gut, dass auch Graduate drauf steht, sorgt gleich für Motivation. ^^
Neue habe ich den Chromecast und 4 schwarze Pullover/Strickjacken.


----------



## schneemaus (17. April 2014)

Dr.Gonzo schrieb:


> Der Rucksack ist ja schön.



Ja, ich mag den total gerne <3 Und halt groß genug für alles, was ich da so rein packen will (Laptop, teilweise Bücher, Block, Krams was man halt so braucht) und mit einigen kleinen Extra-Fächern. Ah und Flaschenfächern an den Seiten, auch immer wichtig, dann fliegt mein Trinken nicht da mitten im Rucksack rum ^^


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (17. April 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ja, ich mag den total gerne <3 Und halt groß genug für alles, was ich da so rein packen will (Laptop, teilweise Bücher, Block, Krams was man halt so braucht) und mit einigen kleinen Extra-Fächern. Ah und Flaschenfächern an den Seiten, auch immer wichtig, dann fliegt mein Trinken nicht da mitten im Rucksack rum ^^



Ah cool, ich benutze immer einen Stoffbeutel oder so eine Tasche um umhängen, aber ein Rucksack ist bestimmt praktischer. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (17. April 2014)

Dr.Gonzo schrieb:


> Ah cool, ich benutze immer einen Stoffbeutel oder so eine Tasche um umhängen, aber ein Rucksack ist bestimmt praktischer. ^^



Ich hab fast immer nen Rucksack dabei. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich Handtaschen oder Umhängetaschen teilweise einfach unpraktisch finde (wobei es auch sehr praktische Umhängetaschen gibt), finde ich es einfach angenehmer, das Gewicht auf beiden Schultern verteilt zu haben und nicht nur auf einer. Da ich auf dem Heimweg immer noch beim Supermarkt vorbei komme, geh ich halt auch fast jeden Tag frisch einkaufen und auch da find ich den Rucksack einfach angenehmer


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. April 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hab fast immer nen Rucksack dabei. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich Handtaschen oder Umhängetaschen teilweise einfach unpraktisch finde (wobei es auch sehr praktische Umhängetaschen gibt), finde ich es einfach angenehmer, das Gewicht auf beiden Schultern verteilt zu haben und nicht nur auf einer. Da ich auf dem Heimweg immer noch beim Supermarkt vorbei komme, geh ich halt auch fast jeden Tag frisch einkaufen und auch da find ich den Rucksack einfach angenehmer


Taschen sind für Tussis.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (21. April 2014)

Kaufrausch inc 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




1// Super MagicSchlauch - der aus der Werbung!
2// Muskatreibe mit integrierter "Stauraum" für die Nüsse
3// Teigschabääääär
4// diverse murder-murder-kill-kill Bücher *hust
5// neues Scheibenwischerblatt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6// 1,5-fucking-kg Couscous
7// neue Tintenpatronen
und 8// neues Häädsät

dann noch zu Ostern bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sowie Marzipan-Zeug und ein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jamie Oliver Kochbuch

Ich bin lecker zufrieden


----------



## Saji (21. April 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> 1// Super MagicSchlauch - der aus der Werbung!



Al Borland approves.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Osterausbeute ist überschaubar und hauptsächlich praktischer Natur:

Gilette Mach 3 Geschenkset (Sieben Klingen inkl. Rasierer im "Fußball Look")
Doppelpack Gilette Rasiergel (Ich vermute da so langsam einen versteckten Hinweis)
Zwei Dosen Right Guard (Okay, irgendwas wollen sie mir sagen)
Osterkorb mit Süßkram (immerhin kein Gemüse!  )
Bisschen Geld, kann man immer gebrauchen.


----------



## painschkes (21. April 2014)

_Wo ist die R9 280X? He? HE? HEEEEEEEE? _


----------



## Saji (21. April 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wo ist die R9 280X? He? HE? HEEEEEEEE? _



Die kommt doch erst noch.  Und bestellt wird erst um 0 Uhr. *hust*


----------



## Aun (21. April 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt will ich aber wissen, was du mit nur 20 meter gartenschlauch willst


----------



## Jordin (21. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> jetzt will ich aber wissen, was du mit nur 20 meter gartenschlauch willst



Tannen wässern?^^
30 Meter (!) auserdem.
Reicht halt bei mir aus. Mein Scheidungsanwalt hat nur nen kleines Haus mit Garten rausschlagen können


----------



## Aun (21. April 2014)

ahhh ok. naja bei mir sind schläuche 50 meter lang ^^


eben noch bekommen:

2 tickes für carmina burana auf dem domplatz. welche holde maid mag mich da begleiten?

rocky horror show hab ich leider schon ne begleitung


----------



## Avenom (21. April 2014)

Der flexible Gartenschlauch ist der Hammer! Kann ich auch nur weiter empfehlen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> ahhh ok. naja bei mir sind schläuche 50 meter lang ^^
> 
> 
> eben noch bekommen:
> ...


Nimm micht mi hihihi.


Zum Geburtstag hab ich ne externe Festplatte von meiner Süßen bekommen. Yey.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (23. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nicht schlecht fürn Debutalbum <3


----------



## win3ermute (25. April 2014)

Da, will angeben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links: "The Uninvited" von Criterion. Nach wie vor einer meiner Lieblinge (ist sowas wie der Urvater aller Spukhausfilme mit allem Drum und Dran); trotz Criterion-Restauration in teilweise leider traurigem Zustand (Nachtszenen "flackern" teilweise erheblich - und das ist die BluRay; möchte gar nicht wissen, wie das heruntergerechnet auf DVD aussieht...). Cover ist eigens für diese Edition entworfen worden. Wer auf deutschen Ton nicht verzichten kann: Erscheint demnächst bei Koch als "Der unheimliche Gast" (alter deutscher Titel war "Der ungebetene Gast") mit leider grauenhaftem Cover in einer unpassenden Serie. Auf das wunderschöne Booklet mit Liner-Notes und einem späten Interview mit dem Regisseur wird man bei der Koch-Ausgabe wohl auch verzichten müssen. 
Aber was soll's: 30 Jahre lang so gut wie nix erhältlich außer einem schlechten VHS-Band aus USA; nun endlich auf BD und DVD. Die schlechte Materiallage dürfte wohl auch der Grund gewesen sein, warum Rechteinhaber Universal den Streifen selbst nicht angepackt hat. Leider kein Vergleich auf der Scheibe, wie das Negativ oder die Kinorolle, die für die 2k-Abtastung gedient hat, vor der Restaurierung ausgesehen hat (ich tippe auf Kinorolle, weil am rechten Bildrand des öfteren Laufstreifen zu sehen sind und der Rand allgemein gelitten hat. Das heißt dann wohl, daß ein Negativ nicht mehr existent ist. Wenn Criterion schon nix besseres mehr hinbekommt, wer denn dann?). 

Wem Criterion nix sagt: Das ist sowas wie das Edel-Label überhaupt. Sie sind spezialisiert auf filmhistorisch wichtige Filme (und "Armageddon" - da haben sie als erstes Label einen Director's Cut mit sehr, sehr aufschlußreichem Audiokommentar herausgebracht), die in möglichst bester Qualität mit vielen, meist eigens produzierten Extras, auf Scheibe gebracht werden - seit LaserDisc-Zeiten übrigens. Früher exorbitant teuer; heute durchaus erschwinglich ("Uninvited" hat mit Porto und Verpackung keine 17 Euro gekostet).
Es gibt weltweit kein anderes Label, daß so viele interessante Scheiben in meist sehr guter bis überragender Qualität (Ausreißer nach unten sind leider auch dabei gewesen) veröffentlicht hat. Nix für reine "Blockbuster"-Liebhaber; eher für den Filmfreak bis Kunstliebhaber. Sie schaffen es bis heute, daß man immer das Gefühl hat, etwas besonderes in den Händen zu halten, wenn man eine Criterion erwirbt.
Nachteil: Da US-Label ist vieles mit "Code A" versehen; so auch "Uninvited". Heißt, ohne codefree- oder US-BluRay-Player tut sich nix. 

Rechts: Godzi vs. King Ghidorah - der Große Grüne zofft sich erstmals mit dem King. War lange Zeit einer der letzten hier unveröffentlichten Godzis. Die Scheibe rockt, auch wenn natürlich dem Bild das Alter des Filmes anzumerken ist. Massig Extras mit AK von Buttgereit etc.

Und das Prunkstück: Alle frühen Singles der Dead Kennedys in einer stabilen Box. Jede Single hat das Original-Sleeve, wenn auch aus verstärktem Material; hinzu kommt ein 12-seitiges Booklet mit Liner-Notes. Hier ist auch alles vertreten, was die DKs von Start an in den Olymp des HC-Punks hoben: "Holiday in Cambodia", "Kill the poor", "California über alles", "Nazi Punks fuck off", "Bleed for me", "Halloween" - und natürlich der Party-Oberkracher "Too drunk to fuck" (meine Original-Single ist so abgenudelt und hat soviel Bier gesoffen auf diversesten Parties, daß es ein Wunder ist, daß die überhaupt noch einen Ton von sich gibt, die arme Sau). 
Hab' sie noch gar nicht offen gehabt - irgendwie viel zu schade zum befingern und abnudeln . Solche Sammlerstücke liebe ich!

Logo muß sein in diesem Fall:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer sich für die DK-Box interessiert: Günstiger als bei amazon.ca habe ich die nirgends gefunden - knapp 35,- Euro inkl. P+P. Und nicht nur das: amazon.ca versendet merkwürdigerweise alles mit "prime" - heißt, das Zeuch war innerhalb von 2 Werktagen von Kanada aus bereits hier. Leider sind die auch zu blöd, einen ordentlichen Zoll-Aufkleber druffzuhauen. Einen Tag später war dann DHL nochmals vor Ort und hat 6,45 Ronzen Zoll eingesammelt. Coretex hat die Box leider gar nicht (sonst erste Anlaufadresse für preiswertes Vinyl dieser Art); Interpunk ruft für die Box gleich 58,50 Ronzen inkl. Porto und Verpackung auf (ohne Zoll)! Nachteil bei den amazonischen Kanadiern: Man benötigt eine Kreditkarte!

Das brutalste Stück Musik auf Vinyl im HC-Bereich ist übrigens nach wie vor erhältlich als Nachpressung (die ganze EP ist tödlich; aber besonders dieses Stück - vor allen Dingen, wenn man "California über alles" mag und vorher bis zum Abwinken gehört hat - und nicht vergessen bei Textansicht: Der Song ist von 1981):

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btPuTlCYiSo[/youtube]

Have fun .


----------



## Legendary (25. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




+ Aufkleber für die Frontscheibe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




+ 1 Meter Industrieklettband für meine beiden Kennzeichen. Sieht geil aus ohne Kunststoffrahmen.


----------



## vollmi (25. April 2014)

So doch noch zugeschlagen. 
Im Migros war die Imperial Edition zwar etwas teurer. Konnte dann aber doch nicht dran vorbeilaufen.
Die Statue und das Buch machen schon ordentlich was her.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Booooom!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. April 2014)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^


----------



## MasterXoX (26. April 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> + Aufkleber für die Frontscheibe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JDM Style aufm Polo?^^ Das geht nun doch zu weit 
Aber hast du nen Link zum Klebeband? Die Kunststoffhalter haben mich schon immer gestört, "Chrom Style" ist auch doof und Löcher bohren will ich auch nicht


----------



## Magogan (27. April 2014)

Einen halbwegs normalen Biorhythmus  Bin heute um kurz vor 6 aufgewacht Oo


----------



## Legendary (27. April 2014)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> JDM Style aufm Polo?^^ Das geht nun doch zu weit



Egal. 




> Aber hast du nen Link zum Klebeband? Die Kunststoffhalter haben mich schon immer gestört, "Chrom Style" ist auch doof und Löcher bohren will ich auch nicht



http://www.ebay.de/itm/370829004286?var=640093488187&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Sieht bis jetzt sehr gut aus und hält wie Bombe.


----------



## Thoor (27. April 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Egal.





@Topic: Hab mir in meinen letzten Ferien endlich maln neues Sofa und ne PS4 gegönnt... da sieht der Raum doch gleich viel wohnlicher aus


----------



## odinxd (28. April 2014)

Auch mal wieder was neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. April 2014)

War vorhin im Müller, wollte mir ursprünglich nur Haarspray  und bisschen Schulkrams kaufen, hab dann durch Zufall für'n 10er Persona 4 Arena entdeckt und mal mitgenommen. Ich weiß zwar nicht genau worum es geht, aber ich mag die Personareihe an sich sehr gern, der Soundtrack ist auch dabei und für'n 10er kann man nicht viel falsch machen

Opening Theme PA4


----------



## Aun (30. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (30. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (30. April 2014)

Schick schick

Nachdem mir heut Nacht ein Reh ins/vors Auto gerannt ist gabs erstmal ne Blitzbestellung:

Motorhaube
Scheinwerfer links
Nebelscheinwerfer links
Seitenairbag
Stoßstange
Diverse Kleinteile

Ich hoff mal des Zeug komm bis nächsten Montag/Dienstag, will mein Auto wieder flott machen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. April 2014)

Alux schrieb:


> Schick schick
> 
> Nachdem mir heut Nacht ein Reh ins/vors Auto gerannt ist gabs erstmal ne Blitzbestellung:
> 
> ...


Hoffe dir's nix passiert.


----------



## Alux (30. April 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Hoffe dir's nix passiert.



Mir gehts gut, danke, nur wenn dich ein Tier ansieht mit Augen erfüllt von Todesangst, das ein wenig hart.


----------



## Saji (30. April 2014)

Alux schrieb:


> Mir gehts gut, danke, nur wenn dich ein Tier ansieht mit Augen erfüllt von Todesangst, das ein wenig hart.



Erinnert mich an WoW wenn ich als Krieger einen Critter anstürmte.  Gab auch Dellen in der Rüstung.


----------



## painschkes (1. Mai 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> QPAD MK-50


_
Gute Wahl 

Schreib gerade auf selbiger (:_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Mai 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Gute Wahl
> 
> Schreib gerade auf selbiger (:_



Dito. Beste Tastatur, die ich jemals hatte.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Mai 2014)

Da ich am Dienstag mit meinem neuen Hobby dem zeichnen angefangen habe, war ich vorhin in der Stadt und hab mir von Faber Castell Stife in verschiedenen Härtegraden sowie ein Knetradiergummi zugelegt. Hab bisher erst zwei Zeichnungen gemacht, aber die sind gar nicht mal soooooooo mies, nur die Schattierungen sind nicht das wahre, da es nicht so sauber übergeht mit nur einem Bleistift, der dann auch noch hart isch. ._.

Werde zwar nie wirklich gut sein, da ich kein Stück Talent hab, macht aber Spaß.


----------



## Alux (2. Mai 2014)

Hui was wurds denn? ^_^

Ich zeichne ja liebend gern abstrakt mit Tuche.


----------



## vollmi (2. Mai 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Werde zwar nie wirklich gut sein, da ich kein Stück Talent hab, macht aber Spaß.



Geht mir auch so. Ich verkauf meine Werke immer als Captcha an Webseitenbetreiber 


SAMSUNG 1TB 840 EVO

Letztes Jahr habe ich die 500er gekauft, die war gleichteuer.

mfG René


----------



## Saji (2. Mai 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so. Ich verkauf meine Werke immer als Captcha an Webseitenbetreiber



Also bist du schuld?!


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal das erste, das ich mir gegönnt hab, das ist Bestandteil meiner einzigen Klausur in diesem Semester, da war das recht sinnvoll, glaub ich.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Mai 2014)

Alux schrieb:


> Hui was wurds denn? ^_^
> 
> Ich zeichne ja liebend gern abstrakt mit Tuche.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das habe ich bis einschließlich heute gezeichnet, die Schattierungen und alles ist noch nicht so das Wahre aber ich find für die paar Tage ists ganz okay.  Vorher konnte ich nichtmal n Strichmännchen zeichnen.  


Das ist das neuste jetzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Mai 2014)

Kann man dich für Tattoomotive ausleihen ?


----------



## Legendary (3. Mai 2014)

Sieht doch cool aus.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Mai 2014)

Klar, wenn ihr was haben wollt schreibt mir eine PN und ich probiers.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2014)

Ich sage, dass das alles doof aussieht. Sowas macht mich zu einem weltberühmten Kunstkritiker, der von allen gefeiert wird. 

Ich hab auch mal was gezeichnet, danach musste die Feuerwehr kommen.

Und neu habe ich nen Wlan-Adapter. Endlich wieder mitm Rechner ins Inet.


----------



## Saji (3. Mai 2014)

Endlich meine GTX 770!  Viel länger dürfte die Karte nicht sein, sonst müsste ich ein Stück aus dem Festplattenkäfig rausflexen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Mai 2014)

Eben die neue CD von Hirnspalt vorbestellt, sogar im Bundle mit seinen 2 Alben die davor erschienen sind, 3 CDs + Poster für 18 Euro, dazu noch versandkostenfrei. 
Darum liebe ich "Undergroudrap", da wird meist auf Gewinn geschissen. x)

Zumal viele Rapper in der Szene einen abnorm guten Flow haben...


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (3. Mai 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Vorher konnte ich nichtmal n Strichmännchen zeichnen.


wodurch hast Du dann jetzt so toll zeichnen gelernt?
ein Kursus oder Buch?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Mai 2014)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> wodurch hast Du dann jetzt so toll zeichnen gelernt?
> ein Kursus oder Buch?


Weder noch eigentlich. Ich hab im Internet mal nach Grundlagen für's Zeichnen erkundigt und ein paar Artikel gelesen wie gezeichnet wird. (Im Bezug auf mit den Augen zeichnen oder mit dem Gedächtnis zeichnen) Da wird einem vieles klar, dann hab ich mich hingesetzt entspannende Musik angemacht (Schiller - Weltreise&#9829 und mir ein Motiv ausgesucht das mir viel bedeutet. Ich glaube das ist wichtig für den Anfang, dann hab ich halt Stunden investiert und ja.

Habe auch für das erste Bild (Die Frau) ein Raster angelegt. Raster anlegen. Allerdings habe ich das abdecken nicht gemacht. 
Die weiteren Zeichnungen sind ohne Rasterung, aber sie bietet für den Anfang eine tolle Hilfe zur Orientierung.

Ich denke es lag daran das ich mich vorher nie "richtig" mit dem Thema beschäftigt habe.


----------



## Egooz (3. Mai 2014)

Neu habe ich:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei DS2 halte ich es nicht aus lange Sessions zu spielen. Zuviel Adrenalin und ich grummel irgendwann zuviel rum. Bei Nether ist es ähnlich, Adrenalin schießt regelmäßig in Höhe, tolle Atmosphäre wie eine Mischung aus DayZ, I am Legend und Doom. 

Ansonsten habe ich neu: ein gutes Gefühl und einen schönen Tag gehabt!
Hab nem jungen Typen in nem Skatepark heute mein "altes" Skateboard (7,6er Zero Chris Cole Druids, Thunder Jamie Thomas Achsen, Trap Rollen, Black Panthers Kugellager) geschenkt. Sein Deck war total verranzt und angebrochen. Meine Bedingung war, es nicht zu verticken und wenn er richtig Bock auf Skaten hat, braucht er ein neues Brett: Hier bitte schön, hab Spaß damit! 
Das Deck war nix für mich, da ich nach gut 15 Jahren Pause mit knapp 32 wieder anfange, musste ich mich erstmal durch div. Decks probieren und bin dann schlussendlich bei:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit Venture Trucks, Bones 55er Rollen, Bones Kugellager gelandet. Mein Brett sieht zwar nicht mehr so neu wie auf dem Bild aus, aber naja.

Edit: In der Vorschau werden alle Bilder gezeigt, im richtigen Post aber nicht. Hm


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Mai 2014)

Egooz schrieb:


> Bei DS2 halte ich es nicht aus lange Sessions zu spielen. Zuviel Adrenalin und ich grummel irgendwann zuviel rum. Bei Nether ist es ähnlich, Adrenalin schießt regelmäßig in Höhe, tolle Atmosphäre wie eine Mischung aus DayZ, I am Legend und Doom.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: In der Vorschau werden alle Bilder gezeigt, im richtigen Post aber nicht. Hm



Nether hat mich total an Hellgate: London erinnert. Vor allem wegen der Monster. Hach, war das schön mit dem Online Modus .
Manche Bilder von dir werden nicht angezeigt, weil Buffed eine Whitelist hat, wo Bilder-Hoster eingetragen sind. Lädst du die Bilder also z.B. bei directupload hoch und verwendest deren Link, werden die Bilder angezeigt^^


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (4. Mai 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Gute Wahl
> 
> Schreib gerade auf selbiger (:_



da gibt´s ja verschieden von, welche ist denn die "Ausreichende" ?
weil extrem find ich ja folgende:
http://www.amazon.de/Qpad-Gaming-Keyboard-MK-50-Tastatur/dp/B00C40HSWW/ref=sr_1_38?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1399200821&sr=1-38
1352 Euro für eine Tastatur o.O noch nichtmal Swarowski-Steinchen dran...


----------



## painschkes (4. Mai 2014)

_Ich hab die mit den MX-Blacks. (:_


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Mai 2014)

Für die Brüllbox, Dead Island GOTYE (Habs schon für Ps3, aber spiel halt nur auf der Brüllbox), Darkness, N3, Halo Wars Limited.
Bald dann noch Cheeks. :>


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Mai 2014)

Ich hab bald neu Wolfenstein the new order für die ps4


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Mai 2014)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Ich hab bald neu Wolfenstein the new order für die ps4


Das wird so mega. x)


----------



## Aun (7. Mai 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Das wird so mega. x)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber sischer dat!


----------



## vollmi (7. Mai 2014)

Zum Geburtstag bekommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GTik6sYT_BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sofort Preordered. Vom besten Entwickler der Welt...


----------



## Fakebook (8. Mai 2014)

Hab nen neuen Gartentisch   
Bestellt und bezahlt ist er, geliefert wird hoffentlich Freitag.

Könnte es auch in den "Was regt euch SO RICHTIG auf" posten, denn eigentlich habe hatte ich einen Gartentisch. Bis dieses ****stück nebenan einzog und den leicht verwitterten Tisch entsorgt und Stiefmütterchen an die Stelle gepflanzt hat. HERR IM HIMMEL!!! Das ist keine Kleingartensparte, sondern ein Wäscheplatz zwischen Haus und Bahndamm!

Grill habe ich wegen der Tussi auch keinen mehr, aber der war eh über dem Verfallsdatum. Egal, Blecheimer und Backofenrost drüber - fertig ist der Grill.

Wenn sie den neuen Tisch auch nur anschaut, gibt es echten Zickenkrieg hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (8. Mai 2014)

Warum entsorgt eine Nachbarin deinen Kram?


----------



## tonygt (8. Mai 2014)

Pre orderd 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (8. Mai 2014)

Star Trek: Enterprise - Staffel 4 (Bluray)
Primevil - Die Rückkehr der Urzeitmonster (Komplettbox, DVD)


----------



## Alux (8. Mai 2014)

Watch Dogs Vigilante Edition


----------



## myadictivo (9. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
allerdings nur 30 tage per ELV. charboost auf 90 genutzt wegen preorder. char angesehn und nix verstanden. pandare erstellt. 2 quest erledigt. lust verloren ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Idea Tablet 1000-F für 60€ in den WHD erstanden. bin mal gespannt. bißl amazon filme gucken und surfen, mehr muss das teil nicht können


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Mai 2014)

ENDLICH IST DER 9.5&#9829;&#65039;

Hab das bekommen:
http://i60.tinypic.com/245c9s4.jpg

Mit dem Handy gibt diese Linkbuttons nicht. :/


----------



## Ogil (9. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (12. Mai 2014)

kupplungsschaden an der karre, neuen corsa jahreswagen bestellt..
ich hab die alte schindmähre aber auch sooo satt


----------



## Aun (12. Mai 2014)

sc2, sc:hots ce. fürn appel undn ei auf der rpc geschossen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich beim Zoll abgeholt 

@Aun





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rJEi3ITOc94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Mai 2014)

Bonjwa ist perfekt für Starcraft 2 Anfänger. 

Kenne den Besitzer des Projektes persönlich, wenn man vor hat Competive zu spielen, lernt man da am Besten die ersten Schritte.


----------



## Alux (14. Mai 2014)

Nova Rock 3 Tagespass
Assassin's Creed Renaissance
Assassin's Creed Die Bruderschaft
Assassin's Creed Der geheime Kreuzzug


----------



## Saji (15. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings bereits mit anderem Kopf und auswachbarem Schlauch ausgestattet.


----------



## myadictivo (16. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gestern bekommen : Nexus 7 2012 als "refurbished", aber quasi neuware. das lenovo tablet war ja grausam und geht zurück

außerdem gestern abgeholt : neuen corsa..der gebrauchte wurds dann doch nicht, da systemfehler und nur 3 statts 5 türen


----------



## vollmi (16. Mai 2014)

Neues Iphone 5s 64Gb



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da das alte Pioneer Appradio SPH-DA01 mit dem 5s nicht tut. Gleich noch n neues Appradio SPH-DA110 bestellt und schon bekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird dann heute Abend gleich eingebaut.

mfG René


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (16. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Spitzzange
- Antennendichtung nachdem die alte jetzt vollkommen hinüber ist
- Drahtbürste
- 5l Reinigungsmittel für Wischanlage 
- Einfüllstutzen für die 5l Kanister

Nächste Zeit werden die Bremssättel also rot lackiert. 

EDIT:

und eben noch Osram Diadem für Rückleuchten bestellt, vorne hab ich schon länger 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (17. Mai 2014)

Liebeskummer 
I don't understand what destiny's planned

erst sah alles toll aus, waren auch für heute Abend verabredet und dann kommt heute morgen Mail "muß erstmal mal Leben ordnen, weiß nicht wie es weitergehen soll auch nicht mit uns"
tolle Wurst


----------



## Wynn (17. Mai 2014)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.khughes88.tapedeckfree&hl=de

Neue mp3 player fürs Handy

und 2 spiele von amazon gratis app des tages in letzter zeit


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.khughes88.tapedeckfree&hl=de
> 
> Neue mp3 player fürs Handy
> 
> und 2 spiele von amazon gratis app des tages in letzter zeit


Wynn.  
Versperr dich nur der Zukunft!


----------



## Wynn (17. Mai 2014)

die jugend kapiert jetzt wieder den retro style nicht ^^

in 10 jahren wird es dir genauso gehen ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> die jugend kapiert jetzt wieder den retro style nicht ^^
> 
> in 10 jahren wird es dir genauso gehen ^^


Okay, dann brauch ich ein Player im CD-Player look.


----------



## Wynn (17. Mai 2014)

damals war es wenigstens noch bei der vhs einfach ^^ lasche überkleben und man konnte die vhs kopieren ^^


----------



## Legendary (17. Mai 2014)

Eben bestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin schon gespannt!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Mai 2014)

Cheeks.  
2cm Fleisch mit ner 1,6er Nadel, tat nicht wenig weh, aber wer will sein fein, muss leiden Pein. Oder so ähnlich.

Dann noch ne neue Stopfmaschine, Energy on mass, Klarsichtfolien und ein Zeichenblock.


----------



## iShock (20. Mai 2014)

Neue Mucke erstanden 

Queens of the stone age - Era Vulgaris + Desert Sessions Volume 9 & 10

und

Eagles of death metal - Death by sexy


Endlich mal den iTunes Gutschein vom Geburtstag genutzt


----------



## Aun (20. Mai 2014)

ihhh itunes ^^


----------



## myadictivo (22. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

montag nacht bestellt, heute geliefert..und dabei lags noch 24stunden in köln rum..aber geil


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



This post is sponsored by Bloody.


----------



## myadictivo (23. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

grade abgeholt für testzwecke


----------



## Wynn (23. Mai 2014)

hoffentlich haste passendes panzerketten schloss für ^^


----------



## myadictivo (23. Mai 2014)

es gibt nur 2 möglichkeiten an meine bikes zu kommen 
- einbruch in selbstschuss-anlage bestücktes haus mit scharfem wachhund
- mich beim fahren abräumen

beides würd ich nicht empfehlen


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorbestellt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Mai 2014)

Uh Zam was neues gutes, (halt moment ist das die Deutsche Edition von wolfenstein? )(die frage nich falsch verstehen)


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Mai 2014)

Die Englische bekommst du nur als Pirat. Selbst wenn du dir ne Version aus den USA/UK bestellst funzen die nicht auf DE/AUS Computern. (Gibt garantiert noch andere Möglichkeiten bin aber nicht ganz in der Materie drin)


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2014)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Uh Zam was neues gutes, (halt moment ist das die Deutsche Edition von wolfenstein? )(die frage nich falsch verstehen)



Natürlich die USK-Version. Ich würde die Uncut hier um nichts in der Welt verlinken, weil die sehr bald nicht mal die Index-Liste sieht, sondern direkt über Los auf Beschlagnahmung wandert, oder sogar eingezogen wird.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Mai 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Natürlich die USK-Version. Ich würde die Uncut hier um nichts in der Welt verlinken, weil die sehr bald nicht mal die Index-Liste sieht, sondern direkt über Los auf Beschlagnahmung wandert, oder sogar eingezogen wird.


achso das sind verlinkte bilder, hab es nicht gemerkt sry


----------



## vollmi (24. Mai 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Natürlich die USK-Version. Ich würde die Uncut hier um nichts in der Welt verlinken, weil die sehr bald nicht mal die Index-Liste sieht, sondern direkt über Los auf Beschlagnahmung wandert, oder sogar eingezogen wird.



Wie ist eigentlich die Version in der Schweiz? Bzw kann man die US Version in der Schweiz spielen ohne proxy und dergleichen?

mfg René


----------



## Yiraja (24. Mai 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich die Version in der Schweiz? Bzw kann man die US Version in der Schweiz spielen ohne proxy und dergleichen?
> 
> mfg René



version für schweiz ist die gleiche wie für österreich und deutschland, also zensiert und mit geo-lock versehen. hab die us version hier liegen aber ob sich das wirklich gelohnt hat


----------



## Belo79 (24. Mai 2014)

Seit gestern neu:

- Ikea Markus Bürostuhl -> mal schauen wie lange er hält  
- Windforce GTX 770


----------



## ZAM (24. Mai 2014)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> achso das sind verlinkte bilder, hab es nicht gemerkt sry



Alle meine "Habe was neues"-Bilder hier sind so verlinkt, das man bei Interesse gleich selbst kaufen kann. Eigentlich ist das auch im Grunde der Sinn dieses Threads .. den geilen Kram gleich so teilen, dass Interessierte es auch gleich holen können. 

P.s. @All: Offtopic entfernt.
Und wenn wir schon bei "was neues" sind: Für Politdiskussionen und Selbstproflierung (hier ist blabla nicht erwünscht blabla) ist das so oder so der falsche Thread, aber gegen Politik-Diskussionen haben wir in der Regel nichts mehr, so lange es im Rahmen bleibt, ohne Propaganda, ohne verbales Köpfe-Einschlagen. Religionskram ist weiterhin nicht erwünscht.

Und bitte jetzt keine Reaktionen und antworten darauf hier im Thread, die würde ich löschen, denn weiterhin falscher Thread für solche Diskussionen. Danke.


----------



## ZAM (27. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie hatte ich Bock das vorzubestellen.


----------



## Davatar (27. Mai 2014)

:O Mordors Schatten, was das?


----------



## ZAM (27. Mai 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> :O Mordors Schatten, was das?



Offtopic i;D Ich mache einen Thread im Action-Forum auf. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider auf die schnelle bei Thalia auf Deutsch gekauft, nicht auf Englisch  Aber wenigstens hab ich dann was zu lesen im Krankenhaus.


----------



## MasterXoX (28. Mai 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens hab ich dann was zu lesen im Krankenhaus.



Oha, was hast denn gemacht?
Ich hab btw auch etwas neu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist ein Foto aus dem Internet, sie sieht aber genau so aus!


----------



## odinxd (28. Mai 2014)

Hihihi, heute Urlaub, morgen Feiertag  Perfekt!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (28. Mai 2014)

Ein Rock im Park Ticket, ein 4er-Zelt, 3 Kumpels, die mitkommen und 60 Liter "Gerstensaft"   
Das letzte Mal war ich vor 5 Jahren an nem Festival, war wieder mal Zeit!


----------



## Wynn (28. Mai 2014)

hält dein rücken überhaupt das noch aus ? ^^


----------



## Legendary (30. Mai 2014)

- Klimaanlage im Auto komplett desinfiziert
- neuer Laser für Mamas Stereoanlage verbaut nachdem der alte verschlissen war, auf Anhieb funktioniert: SO MUCH WIN!
- GTI ESD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (31. Mai 2014)

Ich bin begeistert von meinen neuen Beyerdynamic DT770pro 250ohm Kopfhörern 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (31. Mai 2014)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich bin begeistert von meinen neuen Beyerdynamic DT770pro 250ohm Kopfhörern


_Schick, viel Spaß damit! 

Bin mit meinen DT990 Pro 250 Ohm auch sehr zufrieden (:
_


----------



## JokerofDarkness (31. Mai 2014)

*Maiupdate mit Filmnummer 1230 - 1244 der BD Sammlung:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ Abolieferung Marvelsammlung
+ neues Abo für DC Comic Collection
+ Besta Regale, frisch lackierte Schreibtischlampe, dunkel gewachste und geölte Massivholzplatte fürs Arbeitszimmer


----------



## Wynn (31. Mai 2014)

ich habe eis neu

und den aktuellen monatlichen star wars comic

und bin ich der einzige der bei jokers schreibtischlampe was anderes gelesen hat ?


----------



## painschkes (31. Mai 2014)

_Hahaha, nein - aber Joker hat für sowas keine Zeit. Der muss Filme kaufen & gucken! _


----------



## Aun (31. Mai 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hahaha, nein - aber Joker hat für sowas keine Zeit. Der muss Filme kaufen & gucken! _



mami mami ich will einen hund.-welcher solls denn sein?- bitch please!


----------



## Edou (31. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mir nen TP-Link WDN 3200 geholt. EEEEENDLICH WIEDER INTANEEEEEETZ mit meinem PC. Buhjaaaaa. =)


----------



## JokerofDarkness (31. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> und bin ich der einzige der bei jokers schreibtischlampe was anderes gelesen hat ?


Was hast Du denn da gelesen?



painschkes schrieb:


> _Hahaha, nein - aber Joker hat für sowas keine Zeit. Der muss Filme kaufen & gucken! _


Derzeit verbringe ich mehr Zeit mit der Fertigstellung meines Arbeitszimmers. Da wird jeder Sonnenstrahl zum Schleifen, Wachsen und Lackieren genutzt.


----------



## painschkes (31. Mai 2014)

_Er wird sicherlich Schreibtisch(sch)lampe gelesen haben. (:

Sehr schön - gibts davon auch Bilder? (Kann natürlich verstehen, wenn nicht - ist ja doch eher privat)_


----------



## JokerofDarkness (31. Mai 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Er wird sicherlich Schreibtisch(sch)lampe gelesen haben. (:_


_
Da wäre ich im Leben nicht drauf gekommen. 



painschkes schrieb:



			Sehr schön - gibts davon auch Bilder? (Kann natürlich verstehen, wenn nicht - ist ja doch eher privat)
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_Das ist so privat, dass es beim Finanzamt komplett steuerlich geltend gemacht wird. Wenn es fertig ist kann ich mal ein paar Bilder posten. Bisschen Geduld natürlich vorausgesetzt, da die Holzbearbeitung durch den Trocknungsprozess sehr zeitintensiv ist und ich sofern möglich alles ans Farbkonzept anpasse. Dafür nutze ich schon vorhandenes Equipment. Da wird dann schon mal ein altes aber hochwertiges 2.1 System  komplett demontiert, mit Bohrungen für Tischstative versehen und Weiß lackiert.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juni 2014)

Gerade eben eine Ps Vita ersteigert und ja ich weiß das eine Slim Variante in weniger als 2 Wochen kommt, aber mir hat bei der PsP damals schon die Slim nicht gefallen. Außerdem mag ich den OLED Bildschirm lieber.

Bin mega glücklich jetzt!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 some stuff ^^


----------



## painschkes (1. Juni 2014)

_Dat Grafikkarte (:

Viel Spaß :-)_


----------



## Grushdak (2. Juni 2014)

seit Freitag ...

für 3 PCs



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 halt nur die deutsche 2014er Version

Dachte, es gäbe mittlerweile schon die 2015er Version - leider noch nicht (nur per Download als Beta).
Nur warten konnte/wollte ich nicht mehr, da meine Lizenz nun ablief.

Interessant ist auch die Preisspanne, zu der KIS angeboten wird.
Das geht z.B. von 60&#8364; bei Kaspersky selbst über 55&#8364; bei Expert bishin zu 45&#8364; bei MM.

have a good night


----------



## Firun (7. Juni 2014)

Ach ja es gab wieder was für unsere TableTop Abende  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Juni 2014)

Ps+, dadurch Gravity Rush, Dragons Crown und Surge(?). Leider ist meine Speicherkarte nicht groß genug um noch Uncharted/Sly Cooper draufzupacken. Nächsten Monat muss die 64GB Karte her. x)
Achso...und CoD Declassified. (war halt dabei.)


----------



## ZAM (8. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loony555 (10. Juni 2014)

Habe mir passend zur Outdoor-Saison endlich einen lange gehegten Wunsch erfüllt, und mir einen Nintendo 3DS gekauft.
Nun das lange Wochenende hindurch Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D und Luigi's Mansion 2 gesuchtet.
Großartig!


----------



## eMJay (10. Juni 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Dachte, es gäbe mittlerweile schon die 2015er Version - leider noch nicht (nur per Download als Beta).
> Nur warten konnte/wollte ich nicht mehr, da meine Lizenz nun ablief.
> ...



Kannst sobald es draußen ist problemlos Updaten auf 2015

.... und in der Bucht ab 15 Euro für 3 PC´s


----------



## DexDrive (11. Juni 2014)

[attachment=13639:lg-tablet-V500-G-Pad-medium01.jpg]

Grad bestellt


----------



## vollmi (11. Juni 2014)

In Vegas ein paar neue Shirts gekauft

Das hier gefällt mir als Corvettefahrer am besten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (11. Juni 2014)

BF Hardline Beta Zugang

ziehs mir grade auf die PS4. BF4 habe ich ja trotz premium kaum gespielt. hardline werde ich mir mit 99,99999% sicherheit auch garnicht erst kaufen. aber die beta nehm ich mal mit


----------



## Deanne (11. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2014)

Mein Gewinn vom Gewinnspiel von http://www.twitch.tv/buffed_de/profile kam diesmal überpünktlich an ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. Juni 2014)

Im Zuge der kompletten Neurenovierung meines Arbeitszimmers, war ich immer noch auf der Suche nach einem kleinem Soundsystem. Nach kurzer Zeit zog eine Canton Combi SC ein. Das System verfügt über eine aktive Bassentzerrung in Form einer zwischengeschleiften Control Unit, die wirklich sehr effektiv arbeitet. Nun war ich auf der Suche nach einem passenden Verstärker, AVR oder sogar einer Kombination aus Vor- und Endstufe. Ich suchte in Foren, bei eBay und wurde dann endlich nach Wochen bei eBay Kleinanzeigen in meiner näheren Umgebung fündig. Und zwar in Form einer kompletten Nordmende Anlage von 1978, bestehend aus Plattenspieler, Tapedeck, Tuner und Verstärker inkl. diverser Schaltpläne, Anleitungen und Kabel. Der Preis war eher als Schutzgebühr zu betrachten und da ich alles außer dem Verstärker wieder veräußern werde, gab es den quasi für lau. Zuhause angekommen ging es erst einmal ins lange Pfingstwochenende und nun steht der Verstärker komplett gereinigt und repariert, ein Kabel musste angelötet werden, provisorisch angeschlossen mit altem Discman meiner Frau und zwischengeschalteter Control Unit im noch nicht fertigen Arbeitszimmer aufgebaut. Hier mal eine aktuelle Impression:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön zu sehen, wie wertig die Kisten damals gebaut worden sind, massive Frontplatte und Drehregler bei klarer und schlichter Formgebung. Das war noch deutsche Wertarbeit und kein Plaste made in China:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders haben es mir ja schon immer die VU Meter angetan. Vom Prinzip großer technischer Schwachsinn, aber optisch sind die Zappler ein absolutes Gimmick und wunderschön anzusehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gerät leistet konstant 2x 25 Watt und bei Mittelstellung des Poti kann ich die komplette untere Etage beschallen, wenn alle Türen auf sind. 

In der endgültigen Installation sollen aber gar keine externen Zuspieler angeschlossen werden, sondern es wird dann ein Eingang mit einer Airport Express belegt und über AirPlay zugespielt. Ob dann der Nordmende bleibt, ist noch nicht abzusehen, denn ich bin auf den Geschmack gekommen und habe mir für einen ganz schmalen Taler eine komplette Anlage mit einer Vor- und Endstufe aus dem Jahre 1979 geschossen. Der Nordmende bleibt aber so oder so im Haus erhalten. Mal schauen wer das Rennen macht, ich werde berichten.


----------



## myadictivo (16. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ganz praktisch, allerdings nen ticken zu groß für mich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


müsste morgen kommen, werd ich mich gleich im zimmer einschließen und die schnulze reinziehen


----------



## win3ermute (17. Juni 2014)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> [oller Nordmende]



Oh, jetzt hat das Klassiker-Fieber auch den Joker erwischt. Ich fühle mit Dir .

Zappelzeiger sind toll; besonders, wenn sie blau beleuchtet sind. Mir gefallen ja die Receiver mit ihren Skalen (besonders in blau!) dann noch besser als die Verstärker dieser Zeit. Gibt aber schöne Endstufen von Onkyo mit riesigen Zapplern.


----------



## Grushdak (17. Juni 2014)

Stress mit der ev. Kirche hat neues Level erreicht (nähert sich langsam dem Gericht^^)
und 
yippee ... im zweiten Anlauf ab 1. Juli bereits eine neue Arbeitsstelle 



ZAM schrieb:


> Lego-Ghostbusters


einfach nur geil


----------



## myadictivo (18. Juni 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Stress mit der ev. Kirche hat neues Level erreicht (nähert sich langsam dem Gericht^^)



um was gehts denn ? ich bin ja letztes jahr ausgetreten, da wurd mir aber auch angeraten mein lebenlang diese bestätigung vom amtsgericht aufzubewahren, weil die kirche wohl gerne nach jahren plötzlich behauptet man wäre ja immer noch mitglied der drecksbande (und kirchensteuer nachfordert) 

neu :

iphone 4s.. geschenkt bekommen. deutliche aufwertung zu meinem kaputten 3gs, wo kein ton mehr ging und der akku bißl schwach wurde beim dauer tippeln..


----------



## Aun (18. Juni 2014)

ein cherry mx 3.0  ein traum


----------



## Davatar (18. Juni 2014)

myadictivo schrieb:


> um was gehts denn ? ich bin ja letztes jahr ausgetreten, da wurd mir aber auch angeraten mein lebenlang diese bestätigung vom amtsgericht aufzubewahren, weil die kirche wohl gerne nach jahren plötzlich behauptet man wäre ja immer noch mitglied der drecksbande (und kirchensteuer nachfordert)


Das liegt nicht wirklich an der Kirche, das ist einfach pure Bürokratie, die grundsätzlich nie funktioniert bei Insitutionen dieser Grösse.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. Juni 2014)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Oh, jetzt hat das Klassiker-Fieber auch den Joker erwischt. Ich fühle mit Dir .
> 
> Zappelzeiger sind toll; besonders, wenn sie blau beleuchtet sind. Mir gefallen ja die Receiver mit ihren Skalen (besonders in blau!) dann noch besser als die Verstärker dieser Zeit. Gibt aber schöne Endstufen von Onkyo mit riesigen Zapplern.


Sofern ich weiß, welche Lampen bzw. LEDs ich nehmen muss, wird der auf blau umgelötet.


----------



## Königmarcus (18. Juni 2014)

Mein Handyvertrag erneuert und kriege demnächst mein *Sony Xperia Z2*. <3

Und die *Uncharted*-Trilogie, gebraucht und günstig, bei Amazon geschossen - mich hat das Franchise jetzt durch die Ankündigung des 4. Teils doch angefixt


----------



## win3ermute (19. Juni 2014)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Sofern ich weiß, welche Lampen bzw. LEDs ich nehmen muss, wird der auf blau umgelötet.



So muß das aussehen - das beruhigt ungemein beim Hören:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder direkt wie bei diesem Jungson-Monster (das Teil ist echt krank - ein Jungson JA88D. Der massive Stromverbrauch dieses Class-A-Boliden lassen mich von einem Kauf leider Abstand nehmen... für Interessierte hier ein "Bericht"):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist mein kleiner Blauzappler aus den '70ern (die Bilder werden ihm nicht gerecht; das ist real ein wirklich schönes tiefes Blau). Obwohl nur knapp 2 x 12 Watt reicht das Ding völlig, um die Wohnung zu beschallen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hypsch - der NAD 160. Gibt es auch seltener mit vollem Schriftzug "New Acoustic Dimension". Bei den Gebrauchtgeräten ist das Ding immer etwas teurer als vergleichbare Komponenten, obwohl er nix besser kann - aber das ist halt ebenso wie bei Marantz einfach die Marke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ich Dich kenne, landest Du umgehend bei McIntosh - dann wird es teuer :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



McIntosh ist übrigens weder verbandelt noch sonstwas mit Apple. McIntosh ist eine uralte Traditionsfirma, die duldet, daß Apple ihre Geräte ähnlich nennt. Und gegen diese Macs sind alle Geräte von Apple erschwingliche Dutzendware für jedermann.

Edit: Der Vollständigkeit halber noch eine der Integra-Endstufen von Onkyo; hier die M5590. Leider nicht blau, sondern grün - aber wenn man sowas in einem bezahlbaren Rahmen bekommt, darf man eh nicht wählerisch sein. Das ist übrigens das einzige Gerät, gegen das ich meinen Onkyo 9711 freiwillig austausche... riesigste Zappelzeiger überhaupt... (der Entwickler der Nubert-Boxen schwört übrigens drauf und benutzt das Teil für seine Abstimmungen):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn es dann noch eine ganze Ecke anders sein darf und man evtl. noch ein wenig "Steampunk"-Fan ist, hier der absolut schönste Verstärker aller Zeiten - hätte ich Kohle und Freizeit, würde ich sauteure Nachbauten in die Marktwelt schmeissen; inkl. Röhren und allem. Ladies and Gents, der Scott 399 aus den '60ern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut, ich war wieder etwas exzessiv. 'Tschulligung


----------



## Legendary (19. Juni 2014)

Ich hab noch nie kapiert, wozu diese Zeiger sind und wie man sie überhaupt abliest. Naja bin auch ein Kind der Eighties.


----------



## win3ermute (19. Juni 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie kapiert, wozu diese Zeiger sind und wie man sie überhaupt abliest. Naja bin auch ein Kind der Eighties.



Bei reinen Verstärkern sind die absolut unnütz. Lediglich bei Receivern sollen sie dazu dienen, die beste Empfangsqualität einzustellen - ergo: Absolut unnütz; das hört man selbst .

McIntosh macht daraus so was wie einen Gag. Selbst ihr Plattenspieler hat die "Zappelzeiger"-Optik; da sieht man halt, auf welcher Geschwindigkeit das Ding gerade läuft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und treiben den Gag noch weiter - mit der McIntosh-Uhr, die allerdings schon wieder so teuer ist (iirc über 1.000,- Euro), daß sich das schon wieder nicht lohnt, sich so einen Chronographen hinzustellen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hypsch anzusehen - wenn man denn diese Zappelzeiger mag - sind sie allemal. Lediglich bei Aufnahmegeräten, wo man eben den Pegel abgleichen muß, sind sie unverzichtbar (alles, was von analog aufzeichnet - schon seit ca. 30 Jahren eben digital gelöst).

Auch ein Traditionshersteller wie Accuphase setzt seit Jahrzehnten auf die Zappelzeiger, auch wenn die keinen Sinn haben, aber ihren Geräten eben den unverwechselbaren Look verleihen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gebe hier übrigens meiner rein subjektiven Meinung wieder mal Ausdruck, daß ein "ordentlicher Verstärker" sich klanglich nicht von einem "High-End-Boliden" unterscheidet. Man muß nicht so viel Geld ausgeben, um im Grunde genau denselben Klang zu erzielen (siehe die berühmt-berüchtigten "Wiener Blindtests", in denen kein Verstärker von einem anderen unterschieden werden konnte - es sei denn, er war defekt oder wies auch meßtechnisch relevante Unterschiede auf).

Was hälst Du denn von dem "Steampunk-Verstärker"? Der sah übrigens wirklich so aus; ist eigentlich ein Receiver, wobei der rechte Drehknopf der Radiosender-Wahl dient. Die beiden Röhren (die Einbuchtungen mit blauen Anzeigen) dienen hier auch dazu, die Empfangsstärke anzuzeigen. Ich find' den wunderhypsch ^^


----------



## Legendary (19. Juni 2014)

Jetzt bin ich schlauer.  Ich dachte immer die werden schon nen Sinn haben. Aber diese Mcintosh sehen schon ziemlich geil aus. 

Hast du auch Ahnung von modernen Verstärkern? Möchte nächstes Jahr mal eine neue Anlage ins Wohnzimmer (eventuell was nettes von Teufel) und brauch dann den passenden Verstärker dazu.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (19. Juni 2014)

win3ermute schrieb:


> So muß das aussehen - das beruhigt ungemein beim Hören:


Das Meiste trifft meinen Geschmack, aber weder wird es ein Receiver, noch ein riesige Endstufe und von McIntosh sowieso nicht. Aktuell warte ich auf den Erhalt dieser zierlichen Combo:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alternativ könnte ich mir auch einen Verstärker aus der sogenannten blauen Serie von Pioneer vorstellen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brauche halt nur einen silbernen Verstärker, da der Rest über das Airport Express läuft, egal ob Radio oder das fast komplette Musikarchiv. Ganz wichtig ist mir hierbei die Optik, da es zum Rest des Arbeitszimmers passen muss.


----------



## win3ermute (19. Juni 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Hast du auch Ahnung von modernen Verstärkern? Möchte nächstes Jahr mal eine neue Anlage ins Wohnzimmer (eventuell was nettes von Teufel) und brauch dann den passenden Verstärker dazu.



Überhaupt nicht - bei mir scheitert es schon alleine an Platzmangel für eine 5.1-Anlage. Frag' Joker .



JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Das Meiste trifft meinen Geschmack, aber weder wird es ein Receiver, noch ein riesige Endstufe und von McIntosh sowieso nicht.



Ein Mac wäre auch etwas übertrieben im Arbeitszimmer. Mach bloß Bilder, wenn es fertig ist - und erzähle von der Toshiba-Kombi; die gefällt mir auch!



> Alternativ könnte ich mir auch einen Verstärker aus der sogenannten blauen Serie von Pioneer vorstellen:



Nachteil leider der Preis, weil die blaue Serie sehr, sehr viele Fans hat - aber die sind auch verdammt hypsch und tauglich! Wobei ich diese "Sammler" in der Regel zum kotzen finde, weil die Geräte irgendwo nach einmaligen Betrieb auf Dachböden oder in Regalen verschwinden. Ich hab' hier nix, daß nicht auch genutzt wird - und wenn tatsächlich mal was über ist, dann gebe ich das im Bekanntenkreis an "Bedürftige".


----------



## JokerofDarkness (19. Juni 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Hast du auch Ahnung von modernen Verstärkern? Möchte nächstes Jahr mal eine neue Anlage ins Wohnzimmer (eventuell was nettes von Teufel) und brauch dann den passenden Verstärker dazu.


Warum Teufel und warum einen Verstärker? Soll es nur eine Stereolösung werden oder Mehrkanal, sprich 5.1 oder mehr? Bei Letzteren benötigst Du einen AVR oder eine Mehrkanalvorstufe und bei passiven LS auch noch die Endstufe(n).



win3ermute schrieb:


> Ein Mac wäre auch etwas übertrieben im Arbeitszimmer. Mach bloß Bilder, wenn es fertig ist - und erzähle von der Toshiba-Kombi; die gefällt mir auch!


Ein Mac kommt da auf alle Fälle rein.  Bilder mache ich noch, derzeit bin ich beim Lackieren der Untergestelle für die umfunktionierten Ikea Küchenschränke. Ist schon geil, was man da alles kombinieren kann, wenn man weiß wie. Die Toshiba Vor-und Endstufe sollte spätestens Anfang nächster Woche eintreffen. Bin ja mal gespannt, was mich da für 51€ erwartet. 



win3ermute schrieb:


> Nachteil leider der Preis, weil die blaue Serie sehr, sehr viele Fans hat - aber die sind auch verdammt hypsch und tauglich! Wobei ich diese "Sammler" in der Regel zum kotzen finde, weil die Geräte irgendwo nach einmaligen Betrieb auf Dachböden oder in Regalen verschwinden. Ich hab' hier nix, daß nicht auch genutzt wird - und wenn tatsächlich mal was über ist, dann gebe ich das im Bekanntenkreis an "Bedürftige".


Du sprichst mir mal wieder aus der Seele.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (20. Juni 2014)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ein Mac wäre auch etwas übertrieben im Arbeitszimmer. Mach bloß Bilder, wenn es fertig ist ...


Hier ein Appetizer nach dem provisorischen Installieren der fertig behandelten Arbeitsplatte aus Buche MPX in Verbindung mit dem Mac  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2014)

Sieht aus wie ein Schneidebrett...


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Juni 2014)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Hier ein Appetizer nach dem provisorischen Installieren der fertig behandelten Arbeitsplatte aus Buche MPX in Verbindung mit dem Mac  :
> 
> http://abload.de/img/image5reh5.jpg



13:38? Du hast ne Minute zu spät fotografiert!


----------



## Königmarcus (20. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein


----------



## Legendary (20. Juni 2014)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Warum Teufel?



Naja ich bin mit Teufel zufrieden, hab schon eine "kleine" 5.1 Anlage und den Over Ear Kopfhörer und beides 1a. Zählt ja zu den nicht ganz so schlechten Marken.


----------



## Deanne (21. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. Juni 2014)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> 13:38? Du hast ne Minute zu spät fotografiert!


Nö, aber das andere Bild war besser.



Legendary schrieb:


> Naja ich bin mit Teufel zufrieden, hab schon eine "kleine" 5.1 Anlage und den Over Ear Kopfhörer und beides 1a. Zählt ja zu den nicht ganz so schlechten Marken.


Ganz so schlecht wohl noch nicht, aber spätestens nach Eignerwechsel vor einiger Zeit auch schon lange nicht mehr zu den qualitativ guten Marken.


----------



## Legendary (22. Juni 2014)

Achso, da gabs nen Wechsel? Interessant...bin offen für neues. Was kannst du empfehlen? Bitte kein Bose. oder JBL, gegen die beiden Firmen hab ich grunsätzlich eine Abneigung. 

Preislich bis 500 Euro.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. Juni 2014)

Die weiter oben angesprochene Toshiba Anlage kam gestern gut verpackt an und war äusserlich, wie auch innerlich total verdreckt. Gut für *35€ zzgl. Porto* habe ich jetzt auch nicht soviel erwartet, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Ein nächtlicher Funktionstest zeigte zumindest auf, dass Leben in der Vorstufe, der Endstufe und dem Tuner ist, das Tape habe ich aufgrund Schmutz noch nicht getestet. Leider tut es der linke Kanal aktuell noch nicht, wobei ich die Ursache bisher noch nicht ergründen konnte. Bisher habe ich ganze 5 Stunden damit zugebracht, sämtliche Knöpfe, Schalter und zumindest mal die Endstufe komplett zu reinigen. Nach dem Zusammenbau erstrahlt zumindest mal dieser Baustein wieder im alten Glanz, denn scheinbar hat der Dreck alles darunter gut konserviert. Der Aufwand scheint sich also zu lohnen und ich hoffe das es am Ende auch so vor sich hinstrahlt, wie auf dem Photo da oben.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von gestern Abend nach dem Auspacken, mit ein paar Eindrücken bzgl. des Gesamtzustandes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hübsch ist wie gesagt anders, aber von so ein wenig Dreck der letzten 35 Jahre lasse ich mich nicht abschrecken. Daher wurden erst einmal alle Schalter und Knöpfe gereinigt und ich denke das kann sich schon sehen lassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Anschluß kümmerte ich mich, wie oben schon erwähnt, um die Endstufe. Die war nicht nur äußerlich total verdreckt, sondern auch innerlich. Nach der Säuberung habe ich mal ein Gesamtphoto geschossen und glaubt mir auf dem Photo kommt es nur halb so gut rüber, wie es in echt wirklich aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann habe ich heute angefangen mich der Vorstufe zu widmen und die ist äußerlich harter Tobak:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Demontieren der Front-, Seiten- und des Gehäusedeckels war ich allerdings erstaunt über den sehr guten Zustand im Innern. Das lässt nur den Schluß zu, dass die Endstufe oben stand, denn die sah innen aus, wie außen :no3: :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke ich habe den Übeltäter bzgl. des linken Kanals gefunden, denn der Kondensator sieht zwar äußerlich gut aus, aber die gelbe Masse spricht doch eindeutig eine andere Sprache:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich mit ihr fertig bin, dann ist das bestimmt ein ganz bestimmt ein hübsches Teil. Bis dahin muss aber noch ein wenig gebadet werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Legendary schrieb:


> Achso, da gabs nen Wechsel? Interessant...bin offen für neues. Was kannst du empfehlen? Bitte kein Bose. oder JBL, gegen die beiden Firmen hab ich grunsätzlich eine Abneigung.
> 
> Preislich bis 500 Euro.


Also bitte! Böse würde ich nicht mal unter Folter empfehlen und JBL hat seinen Zenit leider längst überschritten, aber die haben mal geniales Zeug gebaut - in Erinnerungen schwelg.

Die 500€ sind ausschließlich für Neuware oder können es auch gebrauchte LS sein, weil da bekommst Du dann wesentlich mehr für. Und für was genau soll die Kohle reichen, 5.1 komplett oder erst einmal nur Front LS? Wie groß ist der Raum? Kannst Du LS gut stellen und für welchen Einsatzzweck sind die gedacht, sprich Surround oder Musik oder beides usw.?


----------



## Alux (22. Juni 2014)

1 Early Bird Festivalpass mit Caravan Zufahrtsberechtigung fürs Nova Rock 2015


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2014)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> [Toshiba-Gemetzel]



Man hat ja auch sonst nix zu tun . Erinnert mich an eine Kenwood-Anlage, die ich mal günstig geschossen habe - voll versifft bis zum geht-nicht-mehr; Rauchpatina von ca. 30 Jahren. Wohlkonserviert: Nach dem Reinigen sah das Ding aus wie neu; spielt heute bei einer Bekannten in rauchfreier Umgebung.

Immerhin ist's eine "echte" Endstufe (sprich: Eigene Stromversorgung; kein "Fake"). Aber wo ist der verdammte Plattenspieler? Ist der wenigstens auch interessant?



> Also bitte! Böse würde ich nicht mal unter Folter empfehlen und JBL hat seinen Zenit leider längst überschritten, aber die haben mal geniales Zeug gebaut - in Erinnerungen schwelg.



Im Grunde ist Nubert das neue "Teufel" - ebenfalls Direktvertrieb, allerdings waren zumindest vor ein paar Jahren die Boxen besser verarbeitet und klangen subjektiv besser als Teufel. Dafür sind sie auch ein wenig teurer.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. Juni 2014)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Aber wo ist der verdammte Plattenspieler? Ist der wenigstens auch interessant?


Diesmal keiner dabei, vielleicht bei der nächsten Anlage, denn eine brauche ich auf alle Fälle noch.


----------



## Jordin (24. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war irgendwie so in WoW versackt, dass ich's mir erst jetzt zugelegt habe. 
Lieblingsnick weg - kotz. 
Nach einem Wochenende im Tut (man muss ja in jede Ecke rennen und gucken -.- ) ärgere ich mich jetzt, dass ich mir nicht gleich die Deluxe Edition gekauft habe.


----------



## ZAM (24. Juni 2014)

Vorbestellt ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... aber bei gog.com


----------



## Legendary (24. Juni 2014)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Also bitte! Böse würde ich nicht mal unter Folter empfehlen und JBL hat seinen Zenit leider längst überschritten, aber die haben mal geniales Zeug gebaut - in Erinnerungen schwelg.
> 
> Die 500€ sind ausschließlich für Neuware oder können es auch gebrauchte LS sein, weil da bekommst Du dann wesentlich mehr für. Und für was genau soll die Kohle reichen, 5.1 komplett oder erst einmal nur Front LS? Wie groß ist der Raum? Kannst Du LS gut stellen und für welchen Einsatzzweck sind die gedacht, sprich Surround oder Musik oder beides usw.?



JBL war mal im Car Hifi Sektor gut, daher kenn ich die Marke. Bauen aber nur noch Schrott, zumindest was Car Hifi angeht. Da schwöre ich ausschließlich auf Audio System und Eton.

Neuware wäre natürlich schöner, man weiß ja nie was damit getrieben wurde, übersteuerte LS die nur hochgeballert wurden...5.1, Raum ist Wohnzimmer und hat ca. 25qm. Einsatzgebiete sind Film und Spiele (Xbox360, später sicherlich One), wobei ich Musik definitiv nicht ausschließe, da ich mir sicherlich Ende diesen Jahres endlich mal meine lang ersehnte NAS mit 4 Bay gönne und ich dann per DLNA auf den TV streame. Bass ist mir übrigens nicht so wichtig, da ich in einem Mietshaus wohne und ich ein gutes Verhältnis mit den Nachbarn habe und das auch so bleiben soll.


----------



## Reflox (24. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Möp möp. Ich les zuviel.


----------



## Königmarcus (24. Juni 2014)

Reflox schrieb:


> Möp möp. Ich les zuviel.




Und deshalb würde ich dir gern die PS Vita abnehmen. Du kommst ja vor lauter Büchern eh nicht dazu die zu benutzen


----------



## Wynn (24. Juni 2014)

nehmt dem reflox die bücher wegen sonst überrollt uns eine welle kommunistischer china zombies


von gog gratis aktion beim summersale

still life 2
mag runner
omerta


----------



## Davatar (25. Juni 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kannst doch n Upgrade kaufen (also ich nehm zumindest an, dass man das immernoch kann). Hab ich auch so gemacht nach n paar Tagen im Spiel.

BTT: Einschreibung in nen koreanischen Sprachkurs.


----------



## Jordin (25. Juni 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> Kannst doch n Upgrade kaufen (also ich nehm zumindest an, dass man das immernoch kann). Hab ich auch so gemacht nach n paar Tagen im Spiel.



Ja.... aber noch mal 15 Euro draufpacken? Für'n Mount ist mir das nach reichlicher Überlegung zu teuer. Den anderen Kram finde ich persönlich wenig reizvoll.


----------



## vollmi (25. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Neu einen Kärcher K5
Die Kinder freuen sich wenn man mit der Vette beim Baumarkt vorfährt und die Erwachsenen gucken ungläubig wenn man das riesen Paket anschleppt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (26. Juni 2014)

kannst ja gleich mal die dreckige karre abspritzen


----------



## vollmi (27. Juni 2014)

myadictivo schrieb:


> kannst ja gleich mal die dreckige karre abspritzen



Hab ich natürlich gleich ausprobiert.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Juni 2014)

Sehr schönes  Auto!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. Juli 2014)

*Juni Update*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1244. Hatfields & McCoys
1245. RoboCop 1 - Remastered Version (Canada)
1246. RoboCop 2 (Canada)
1247. RoboCop 3 (Canada)
1248. RoboCop - Remake
1249. Groupies bleiben nicht zum Frühstück
1250. Tinkerbell 3 - Ein Sommer voller Abenteuer
1251. 10 Dinge, die ich an Dir hasse
1252. Homefront
1253. 47 Ronin
1254. Der mit dem Wolf tanzt
1255. Sherlock: Staffel Drei
1256. Das Leben des David Gale (Italien)
1257. Fastest (Italien)
1258. Denn zum Küssen sind sie da (Italien)
1259. Der Anschlag (Italien)
1260. Das Netz (Italien)
1261. Harold und Maude (Italien)
1262. Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit (Italien)
1263. Schlaflos in Seattle (Italien)
1264. Besser geht's nicht (Italien)
1265. Jurassic Park - 3D (Italien)

Auf DVD gab es noch: NCIS - Staffel 9 (Italien)


----------



## Legendary (1. Juli 2014)

Klein aber fein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abdeckkappen für die Radschrauben mit Volkswagen Beschriftung. 
Demnächst noch nen GTI Heckansatz.


----------



## Davatar (2. Juli 2014)

Es gibt mehr als einen RoboCop? :O


----------



## vollmi (2. Juli 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> Es gibt mehr als einen RoboCop? :O



Klar ist ja kein Highlander.

mfG Re^es kann nur Einen geben^né


----------



## Wynn (2. Juli 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> Es gibt mehr als einen RoboCop? :O



Robocop Original aus den 80er 
Robocop 2 bis 3 als Nachfolger

Dann gabs noch eine Zeichentrickserie und Robocop für den c64er und damals noch in nem videospiel heft über robocop für mega drive gelesen aber ka ob das uns rauskam


der von 2014 ist ein Remake so wie viele andere filme aus den 80er ein remake erhielten


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Robocop Original aus den 80er
> Robocop 2 bis 3 als Nachfolger



Teil 2 ist als Uncut seit ein paar Wochen nicht mehr indiziert, ich warte gespannt auf den BD-Release. 
Teil 3 vergessen wir mal, dass der je existiert hat.




Zum Topic 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und Beta-Zugang zu: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Juli 2014)

Neue Arbeit, kaum Zeit, neuer Avatar 

Menschen hier im Dorf meinen schon, ich sehe aus wie eine Woche Urlaub auf Malle.
Tja, wenn sie wüssten, was Arbeit  bewerkstelligen kann. 

Neuer Avatar ist nur ein Ausschnitt von mir.
Der Rest musste "leider" aus 2 Gründen zensiert werden.^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. Juli 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Teil 2 ist als Uncut seit ein paar Wochen nicht mehr indiziert, ich warte gespannt auf den BD-Release.
> Teil 3 vergessen wir mal, dass der je existiert hat.


Die oben gezeigte 2014er Trilogie-Box beinhaltet sowohl in USA, als auch Canada die 4K Remastered Version von Teil 1 und hat für alle Teile deutschen Ton an Bord. Kam mich inkl. Versand über Amazon.ca nur 15,30€, wäre vielleicht eine Alternative.


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Robocop Original aus den 80er
> Robocop 2 bis 3 als Nachfolger
> 
> Dann gabs noch eine Zeichentrickserie und Robocop für den c64er und damals noch in nem videospiel heft über robocop für mega drive gelesen aber ka ob das uns rauskam
> ...


2014 gabs ein Remake? Ich glaub ich leb hinter dem Mond, ich kenn nur den aus den 80ern o_O


----------



## Wynn (3. Juli 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> 2014 gabs ein Remake? Ich glaub ich leb hinter dem Mond, ich kenn nur den aus den 80ern o_O



die 80er/90er sind hip davatar ^^

conan, avengers, turtles, robocop und in zukunft red sonja alles remakes ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gtx 660 nachdem meine 560ti spontan nach 40 monaten der vram verstorben ist


----------



## painschkes (3. Juli 2014)

_Ein paar neue Schuhe (und Hose auch) - und ja..super Handycam.. ~.~
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. Juli 2014)

Gebrauchtes Rennrad 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Juli 2014)

Trials Evolution auf der Xbox!


----------



## Legendary (4. Juli 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Trials Evolution auf der Xbox!



Bestes! Dazu gibts übrigens 1000 Strecken zum Download. Sind paar richtig kranke dabei.


----------



## Magogan (4. Juli 2014)

Star Trek TNG Staffel 6 auf Bluray  Kann ich nur empfehlen, die ist sehr gut, zumindest die 12 Folgen, die ich bisher gesehen habe.


----------



## Tikume (6. Juli 2014)

Frisch aus Japan:


----------



## Alux (7. Juli 2014)

Tikume schrieb:


> Frisch aus Japan:


Hui sehr nice, kommt Kirito auch noch dazu?


----------



## Dominau (7. Juli 2014)

Schmerzende Beine. Und morgen dann Muskelkater, juhu!


----------



## myadictivo (8. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

genau das richtige bei dem sauwetter


----------



## Legendary (8. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beste!

PS: Diese Drecks Whitelist!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Juli 2014)

Alone in the Dark DvD mit Audiokommentar von Uwe Boll, freu mich auf morgen wenn ich den gucke. <3


----------



## Deanne (12. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dank eurer kompetenten Beratung den hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DexDrive (12. Juli 2014)

Grad eben gekauft 
Sollte Deutschland morgen mit 2:1 Weltmeister werden bekomm ich meine 480 Euro zurück 
Das wird eine lange Nacht.


----------



## Wynn (12. Juli 2014)

Real ?


----------



## ZombieCat (15. Juli 2014)

myadictivo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh mein Gott....das brauch ich auch!! *bestell*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich meine PS3 vor ein paar Monaten verkauft hatte, wurde es nun Zeit für die 4. Die ganzen Bundles sagen mir zwar alles nicht zu, aber preislich sind 3 Spiele + Konsole für 469 € am Sinnvollsten. Wirklich heiß bin ich eh nur auf Infamous SS.


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2014)

Nachdem ich mich jahrelang zuerst mit nem iPhone 3GS und dann mit nem iPhone 5, aber vor allem dem iTunes rumschlagen musste, hab ich mir jetzt mal ein Samsung S5 zugelegt. Bis jetzt läufts ganz gut, ist nur schade dass ich gewisse Kontakte manuell migrieren muss, weil das doofe iPhone nicht alle Kontakte in meinem Exchange-Account gespeichert hat. Was mich aber vor allem nervt ist, dass man das Whatsapp-Backup auf dem iPhone nur in der iCloud lagern und ich das jetzt natürlich nicht aufs neue Handy kopieren kann. Aber naja, so ist das halt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (17. Juli 2014)

Einen Drehstuhl namens Malcom


----------



## odinxd (18. Juli 2014)

Age of Empires 2 HD Edition + Addon The Forgotten

Das lässt schon alte Gefühle wieder aufleben


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Juli 2014)

Zeugnis. Nun hab ich so ein schickes Stück Papier, mit dem ich Beweisen kann, dass ich den Bachelor hinter mir hab. Und nächste Woche entscheidet sich, ob es mit dem Master weiter geht.


----------



## Trollmops (18. Juli 2014)

gerade noch aufgrund irgendeiner geistigen eingebung den briefkasten geleert und nen etwas kräftigeren DIN A4 umschlag rausgefischt.

STUDIENPLATZ!

(holzwirtschaft, falls es interessiert)

hätt schier noch kurz die nachbarschaft zusammengeschrien


----------



## Nexilein (19. Juli 2014)

Eine verbeamtete Frau.
Also die Verbeamtung ist neu, die Frau weist schon Gebrauchsspuren auf


----------



## Deanne (19. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (19. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(GTI Heckansatz + kurzer ESD Halter)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Hartwachs


----------



## Davatar (21. Juli 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Einen Drehstuhl namens Malcom


Wenn Du links und rechts noch Drehstühle hinstellst, hast Du Malcom in the middle


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wenn Du links und rechts noch Drehstühle hinstellst, hast Du Malcom in the middle






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## odinxd (22. Juli 2014)

Hihi, perfekt fürs kommende Festival 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (23. Juli 2014)

Steins;Gate




Alux schrieb:


> Hui sehr nice, kommt Kirito auch noch dazu?


Aktuell nicht geplant


----------



## H2OTest (23. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





heute bestellt <3


Ahja #FuckDaWhitelist


----------



## orkman (24. Juli 2014)

schon etwas her , aber ich schreib mal alles an was ich mich noch so erinnere:
wildstar digital deluxe
south park der stab...
dark souls2 + season pass
tabu die neue edition
munchkin kartenspiel


----------



## Davatar (24. Juli 2014)

Munchkin ist echt eins der lustigsten Kartenspiele, die ich je gespielt hab


----------



## heinzelmännchen (24. Juli 2014)

Man sollte sich nur bei den Regeln vor dem Spielen absprechen, es gibt leider einige Kartenkombinationen, die fragwürdig sind und nicht in den Regeln vorkommen....^^

... aber mittlerweile weiß ich, mit wem ich Munchkin spielen kann und mit welchen Leuten es mehr Diskussion als Spiel gibt 

... achja, Merke: Spiele nie mit einem Schachspieler, der zum ersten Mal Munchkin spielt, sein Rekord lag bei 10 Minuten für einen Zug, immerhin hatten wir so Zeit zum Bierchen trinken, war schon lustig^^

Aber trotz allem: Munchkin ist einfach geil! Die Erweiterungen lohnen sich auch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (24. Juli 2014)

4500l heizöl 
damit werd ich wohl im august nur wasser und brot aufn tisch bekommen


----------



## Progamer13332 (24. Juli 2014)

Trollmops schrieb:


> gerade noch aufgrund irgendeiner geistigen eingebung den briefkasten geleert und nen etwas kräftigeren DIN A4 umschlag rausgefischt.
> 
> STUDIENPLATZ!
> 
> ...



sowas hat nen nc?


----------



## orkman (25. Juli 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> Munchkin ist echt eins der lustigsten Kartenspiele, die ich je gespielt hab



hmm ehrlich gesagt kam das spiel nicht so gut bei uns an, die runden dauern zu lange und manchmal kriegt man einfach KEINE nuetzlichen karten ... wir haben 3 mal gespielt und ich hatte nie ne monster karte die man zu nem andern monster hinlegen kann , ausserdem bekam ich nur mobs gegen die ich selbst haette kaempfen koennen ... die aber alle lvl17 oder hoeher waren, und dann auch noch ohne equip ... hauptsache ich hab ne rasse/klasse die nicht viel bringt ... und lvl 10 ist so schnell erreicht da man bei einem tod ja sein lvl , seine klase und rasse behaelt ... und nur bei manchen mobs verliert man mal 1-2 lvl ... und dann lvl kaufen koennen fuer 1000 g ... naja ... wenn man normal spielt ist man vllt in 30 min fertig; unser fazit : NIX BESONDERES

TABU ist das bei uns weit aus lustiger:
wort "CHINA"
erklaerung geht an einen chinesen: "das land wo du herkommst" xD

wort "lammkeule"
erklaerung: 
was kocht gordon ramsay immer gerne ?
fisch - nein
CHICKUUUN (interner witz bei uns) - nein
lamm - JA! aber da fehlt noch was 
lamm filet - nein 
lamm brust - nein, das 2te wort ist etwas mit dem man zuschlaegt 
lamm AXT ? - alle schauen sich an und fragen sich nur .... lammAXT ... ernsthaft ...
lammKEULE wurde nicht erraten xD

wort "P!NK" ( die saengerin )
hinweis: sie ist die tochter von ozzy osbourne ...
nachher hatten wir alle nen facepalm weil der typ so verpeilt war und dachte pink sei kelly osbourne ....

wenn noch jmd anderes witzige gesellschafftsspiele kennt , immer gerne pm an mich , auch wenns im style von munchkin ist ... ich wollte mir jetzt einmal dungeons and dragons kaufen ... da sollte glaub ich auch ne neuere version davon rauskommen fuer nur 15 euro oder so ....


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Juli 2014)

3 Planet Terror Figuren. 
Da eine im Schnitt 20 kostet und ich alle 3 für 22 angeboten bekommen habe, konnte ich nicht ablehnen.


----------



## Legendary (26. Juli 2014)

Tools zum Aushebeln von Kunststoffverkleidungen im Auto



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Bremsleuchte passend zu der Farbe der Rückleuchten lasiert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Juli 2014)

Würde mich nie trauen, hätte Angst es geht kaputt


----------



## vollmi (26. Juli 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Tools zum Aushebeln von Kunststoffverkleidungen im Auto



Cool. Komm heute abend auf ein Bier vorbei und bring die Tools mit. Hab hier noch so ne störrische Türverkleidung die weg muss.

mfG René


----------



## orkman (26. Juli 2014)

warlords of draenor digital deluxe edition , wusst nicht ob ichs kaufen sollte da ich im moment stark mit wildstar beschaeftigt bin und wir im moment die beste dominion gilde auf unserem server sind 
naja draenor kommt ja erst in ner gewissen zeit und ab und zu mal reinschnuppern schadet ja nicht , auch wenns bei blizz immer der gleiche einheitsbrei ist


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juli 2014)

Da schon bissl länger her, mal so meine Anschaffungen der letzten Zeit ^^

Forschungsmethoden für Psychologie und Sozialwissenschaften
Psychologie der Persönlichkeit
Cognitive Psychology - A Student's Handbook
Wahrnehmungspsychologie - Der Grundkurs
Biopsychologie
Entwicklungspsychologie
--> Also die Hauptlektüre für die ersten beiden Semester, abzüglich nem Statistik-Buch, weil ich das nicht brauche.

So dann jetzt die coolen Sachen...

Quelf (Gesellschaftsspiel)
Scotland Yard vom Flohmarkt


Eine neue French Press (Bodum Brazil, so ne kleine), weil meine alte kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## Legendary (26. Juli 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Würde mich nie trauen, hätte Angst es geht kaputt



Ach keine Sorge, die Teile sind stabil ohne Ende und die Verkleidung hälts auch aus. 



vollmi schrieb:


> Cool. Komm heute abend auf ein Bier vorbei und bring die Tools mit. Hab hier noch so ne störrische Türverkleidung die weg muss.
> 
> mfG René





Leider isses zu dir ein bissl weit.  Ich kann dich beruhigen, hab knapp 22 Euro bei Amazon gezahlt - das hast du auch.


----------



## orkman (28. Juli 2014)

wolfenstein the new order


----------



## Tikume (29. Juli 2014)

*geht Fairy Tail schauen*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kaufe mir ja eigentlich sehr sehr selten Trikots, aber das hier musste ich haben. Sieht wirklich extrem geil aus, perfekt fürn Sport


----------



## Lari (30. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Sonntag bestellt, jetzt das große Warten... scheint im moment etwas beim Versand zu hapern, wirds hält erst nächste Woche was.


----------



## Dominau (30. Juli 2014)

Hab grad meinen 2. Raspberry Pi ausgepackt


----------



## win3ermute (31. Juli 2014)

Bisserl relativ raren Super8-Kram und ein paar Blus:

Warum Ufa den seinerzeit mit diesen trashig-beknackten Covern vermarktet hat, erschließt sich mir nicht - dahinter verbirgt sich der dritte "Godzilla" (erster in Farbe), in dem Big G tatsächlich gegen King Kong antritt. Eine irrsinnig komische Trash-Apokalypse mit dem vielleicht miesesten Affenkostüm überhaupt . 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu ein paar BD-Klassiker - alle drei "Must Haves"; beste Restaurierung bei "Caligari" und "Nosferatu"; bei "Im Westen..." ist ein nettes Booklet dabei und wenn man das Menu auf "english" stellt, sogar die Stummfilm-Fassung mit anderen Szenen. 
Und natürlich so ein völlig unbekannter SF-Film aus den '70ern auf Super8. Mal sehen, ob dieser 17-Minuten-Zusammenschnitt rockt. Ist übrigens die US-Ausgabe; sollte identisch bis auf Ton mit der UFA-Fassung sein (die fehlt mir leider noch genauso wie der Marketing-Zweiteiler; von UFA gab's dann noch "Empire" als 240m-Fassung).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Juli 2014)

den August lang Urlaub


----------



## myadictivo (1. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin mal gespannt. kenne das spiel nicht. mal schaun wann es eintrudelt aus dänemark.

in the meanwhile




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wieder angefangen, meine zauberin in rente geschickt und neuen char / nachtklinge angefangen. ob ich die 50 erreiche bleibt abzuwarten, aber immerhin spielt es sich bei weeeeeeeeeitem nicht so lahm wie die zauberin und ich habe zumindest wieder spass an dem titel der von mir stiefmütterlich behandelt wurde


----------



## Manowar (1. August 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Tools zum Aushebeln von Kunststoffverkleidungen im Auto
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau das selbe Set für mich - bloß in Blau und von nem anderen Hersteller 
Hab dann doch so langsam nen bissl bange, wenn ich da mit Gewalt rangehe


----------



## Legendary (1. August 2014)

Die Teile waren für den Preis unschlagbar und haben sich schon bei der Demontage meiner Heckklappenverkleidung mehr als bezahlt gemacht. 

BTW:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab ca. nächster Woche einen dbilas Flowmaster, zu sehen rechts im Bild.


----------



## Grushdak (1. August 2014)

Heute notwendigerweise gekauft ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (1. August 2014)

war eigentlich nicht wirklich geplant, aber bei Sehstärkenänderung unumgänglich, deshalb mal wieder bei Armani gelandet:
http://www.optikdrecker.de/brillen/emporio-armani-brille-ea-3001-5017-54-black.html

schön leicht, aber auch eine Umgewöhnung, trotzdem *freu*


----------



## Magogan (2. August 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Die Teile waren für den Preis unschlagbar und haben sich schon bei der Demontage meiner Heckklappenverkleidung mehr als bezahlt gemacht.
> 
> BTW:
> 
> ...


Oh, guck mal, wie klein der Motor ist, voll niedlich  Aber mal ganz im Ernst, wieso hast du das Geld nicht in ein schnelleres Auto investiert statt in Tuning?

Pacific Rim, das mir eigentlich ein Kumpel kaufen wollte, weil ich extra 2 3D-Brillen (75 Euro pro Stück) gekauft habe, damit er und seine Freundin hier auch 3D-Filme gucken können - aber er hatte nicht genug Geld dabei...


----------



## Derulu (2. August 2014)

Hatte ich nicht eigentlich gesagt, ihr sollt aufhören euch gegenseitig zu provozieren?  ....


----------



## Legendary (2. August 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Hatte ich nicht eigentlich gesagt, ihr sollt aufhören euch gegenseitig zu provozieren?  ....



Tja. Ein Kleingeist kann eben nicht aufhören.


----------



## Magogan (2. August 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Hatte ich nicht eigentlich gesagt, ihr sollt aufhören euch gegenseitig zu provozieren?  ....


Ach komm, ich mach doch nur Spaß  Jetzt habt euch mal nicht so 

Die Frage war auch ernst gemeint, mehr PS pro Gewicht machen doch mehr Spaß, würde ich jetzt mal so sagen  Zumindest ist das bei mir so...


----------



## Wynn (2. August 2014)

@mago

manche leute kaufen autos von der stange und andere leute die kosenamen für ihr auto haben da fliesst öl statt blut in den adern und die optimieren und basteln ein lebenlang an ihren schätzchen als hobby halt


----------



## Ascalari (2. August 2014)

Noch 2 Wochen dann hab ich Ihn endlich  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayed (2. August 2014)

'n Peugeot 308 Bj.'07 mein kleiner Corsa hat leider keinen TÜV mehr bekommen 

Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht aber ein Positiver!


Nun kann ich wenigstens schon anfangen auf die KTM1190 RC8R zu sparen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. August 2014)

Ein Teil der letzten Wochen im Schnelldurchlauf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem gab es etliche Lego-Sets im Angebot, die ich schon für Weihnachten weggelegt habe.


----------



## Königmarcus (2. August 2014)

Joker, bist du eigentlich Millionär oder wie kommst du immer an so viel tolles Zeug? 

Bei mir gabs heute _The Last of Us_ für PS4


----------



## Ogil (2. August 2014)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> war eigentlich nicht wirklich geplant, aber bei Sehstärkenänderung unumgänglich, deshalb mal wieder bei Armani gelandet:


Joa - ich hab heute auch den Vormittag beim Optiker verbracht, Sehtests und letztlich fuer 2 neue Brillen entschieden, einmal "normal" und einmal so ein paar "Reactions" die sich selbst verdunkeln. Da gingen dann auch gleich ein paar Scheinchen ueber den Tresen. Abgeholt werden die neuen Brillen dann naechsten Samstag...

Brille 1

Brille 2


Ansonsten gab es noch diverse Klamotten, Dark Souls 2 (fuer meine Freundin) und einen Kinobesuch (Guardians of the Galaxy!) 

PS: Titel korrigiert - Schrotti hat natuerlich recht...


----------



## Schrottinator (2. August 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. August 2014)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> Joker, bist du eigentlich Millionär oder wie kommst du immer an so viel tolles Zeug?


Nein, leider nicht, aber ich kaufe gezielt günstig ein.


----------



## Magogan (3. August 2014)

Ich bin Millionär - allerdings nur in japanischen Yen... Ich habe allerdings schon Pläne, wie ich Euro-Millionär werden kann, ohne andere Leute schamlos auszubeuten xD Ganz einfach: Ich beute andere Leute aus und schäme mich dafür - dann ist es nicht mehr schamlos xD

Hab mir mal das LG G3 bei MediaMarkt reservieren lassen, vielleicht gefällt es mir ja. Mein S4 gefällt mir nicht mehr und ich muss es eh reparieren lassen, dann werde ich es danach vermutlich einfach verkaufen. Die Android-Statusleiste hat sich ernsthaft ins Display eingebrannt, die Tastatur auch...


----------



## Alux (3. August 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hab mir mal das LG G3 bei MediaMarkt reservieren lassen, vielleicht gefällt es mir ja. Mein S4 gefällt mir nicht mehr und ich muss es eh reparieren lassen, dann werde ich es danach vermutlich einfach verkaufen. Die Android-Statusleiste hat sich ernsthaft ins Display eingebrannt, die Tastatur auch...



WTF? O.o
Also ich kann mich bei meinem nicht beklagen, hat schon vieles überlebt außer den Heimweg nach dem letzten Abend in der Stadt aber Versicherung deckt das eh.

So die letzte Zeit mal im Schnelldurchlauf


MacBook Pro 13'" mit Retina Display, 2,6GHz und 256GB SSD. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch nen guten Sticker für hinten drauf.
The Cursed Crusade Uncut für PS3
Bioshock + Bioshock 2 Ultimate Rapture Edition für PS3
Iron Maiden Shirt (Number of the Beast)
Black Sabbath Shirt
2 Assassin's Creed Shirts
1 Ledergürtel ohne Schnalle damit mein In Extremo Schnalle endlich mal zum Einsatz kommt
Aktuelle Ausgabe von National Geographic und Tattoo Scout
1 Tattootermin im Oktober
Studentenausweis
1 Paar Converse Chuck OX
Bestätigung das ich im September mit auf den Firmenausflug darf (bin ja nur Ferialpraktikant)


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (3. August 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Joa - ich hab heute auch den Vormittag beim Optiker verbracht, Sehtests und letztlich fuer 2 neue Brillen entschieden, einmal "normal" und einmal so ein paar "Reactions" die sich selbst verdunkeln. Da gingen dann auch gleich ein paar Scheinchen ueber den Tresen. Abgeholt werden die neuen Brillen dann naechsten Samstag...
> 
> Brille 1



welcher Designer hat denn da von wem geklaut? die sieht meiner Armani aber sowas von ähnlich, nur die Bügel sind minimal unterschiedlich
naja, sei´s drum, Quicksilver haben die hier auf´m Land nicht, war schon erstaunt, daß RayBan und Armani da waren 


*BTT:*
meinen Arbeitsvertrag wieder! Chef hat bei mehreren Mitarbeitern die Kündigung zurückgezogen 
für sowas darf der gerne öfters am Sonntagmorgen anrufen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. August 2014)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für alle, die es interessiert, was aus der ersten Toshiba Kombi geworden ist, gibt es hier die Info. Das Arbeitszimmer ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig, aber zumindest stehen meine umgebauten und lackierten Canton Sats aus der Combi SC schon fertig da. Zudem ist die Vintage Anlage komplett gesäubert und repariert (eine Endstufe, Sicherung und Elko waren hin), soll aber noch in ein entsprechendes Regal unter den Drucker wandern. Aber genug gequatscht, hier die Pics:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (3. August 2014)

Ich hab mir heute Civilization V gekauft, hatte Bock auf nen Strategiespiel und es sah ganz interessant aus. 

Und ich hab mich das erste Mal getraut, ne Steam Game Key Seite zu benutzen, und gegen meiner Erwartung hat es tatsächlich funktioniert!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (6. August 2014)

Upgrade für's Schlafzimmer ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... bissl überdimensioniert, aber bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht anders.  Wie ich mich kenne, wird das weitere Investitionen nach sich ziehen.


----------



## win3ermute (7. August 2014)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> ... bissl überdimensioniert



Nein, nein, das nennt man "vorsichtig mit Hinblick auf Reserven kalkuliert". Diese Eigenüberzeugung klappt bei mir immer .


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. August 2014)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Nein, nein, das nennt man "vorsichtig mit Hinblick auf Reserven kalkuliert". Diese Eigenüberzeugung klappt bei mir immer .


Hab schon geguckt, womit ich das Gleichgewicht wieder herstelle.


----------



## Legendary (8. August 2014)

Ab sofort Saisonkennzeichen.


----------



## win3ermute (9. August 2014)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Hab schon geguckt, womit ich das Gleichgewicht wieder herstelle.



Das Potential des Verstärkers nicht auszunutzen wäre Verschwendung. Echte Teddies (IQ TED 4; NIEMALS die Kaufhausware mit der Bezeichnung "4.1") sind günstig zu haben, wenn man sie abholen kann. Die Dinger gelten nicht umsonst als "Legende"; sind halt tierisch groß und aufstellungsmäßig nicht ganz unproblematisch (1 Meter Abstand zur Wand muß halt mindestens sein). 

Gebraucht eben für allerhöchstenst 160,- Ronzen zu haben, wenn man sie abholen kann! Mehr Box für weniger Geld geht nicht! Hör' mal rein - und ich suche derweil nach einem "gutgebrauchtem Exemplar" Deiner Hauptboxen, die ich verdammt gerne hätte...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. August 2014)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Das Potential des Verstärkers nicht auszunutzen wäre Verschwendung. Echte Teddies (IQ TED 4; NIEMALS die Kaufhausware mit der Bezeichnung "4.1") sind günstig zu haben, wenn man sie abholen kann. Die Dinger gelten nicht umsonst als "Legende"; sind halt tierisch groß und aufstellungsmäßig nicht ganz unproblematisch (1 Meter Abstand zur Wand muß halt mindestens sein).
> 
> Gebraucht eben für allerhöchstenst 160,- Ronzen zu haben, wenn man sie abholen kann! Mehr Box für weniger Geld geht nicht! Hör' mal rein - und ich suche derweil nach einem "gutgebrauchtem Exemplar" Deiner Hauptboxen, die ich verdammt gerne hätte...


Die IQ Ted kenne ich, aber das mit dem Schlafzimmer war kein Spaß. Da kann ich solche Teile platzmäßig überhaupt nicht stellen. An der "Hauptanlage" bleibt weiterhin die Marantz Kombi am werkeln, wobei die Vorstufe noch bis Frühjahr 2015 ein Upgrade erhält.


----------



## Aun (11. August 2014)

mir fällt dabei nur ein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habe immer noch nen übelsten kater vom geburtstag meines vaters am samstag abend.... (um 5 uhr dichter als ne kompanie russen ins bett und um 12 aufgestanden...)
ich dachte ja ich könnt saufen wie ein loch aber was die alten herren jenseits der 50 da an den tag gelegt haben


----------



## orkman (11. August 2014)

amazon gutscheine 
sacred 3
the room ( indie spiel )


----------



## myadictivo (11. August 2014)

amazon visa KK (50€ gutschein)
destiny (ps4) preorder bei amazon für 14€ wegen der KK
mgs 5 ground zeroes für ps4 (digital)
2 paar chucks


----------



## Fremder123 (11. August 2014)

Neues Fahrrad, Bulls Sharptail 2 Disc 2014 (die Variante in schwarz): Link
Damit es mir längerfristig erhalten bleibt gleich ein ordentliches Schloss dazu: Link


----------



## myadictivo (11. August 2014)

schick 
da mein hometrainer grade das zeitliche gesegnet hat brauche ich jetzt entweder auch nen winterfahrrad oder nen neuen hometrainer.
morgen mal beim händler anklingeln. vll ist er ja noch zu retten, allerdings ist das teil glaub 10 jahre alt und wird nicht mehr hergestellt / firma gibts wahrscheinlich nicht mehr.. 
er hat seine schuldigkeit getan..R.I.P. mein treuer begleiter durch regentage und winterfrost..


----------



## heinzelmännchen (12. August 2014)

Dieser Moment, wenn man bemerkt dass der kurze Clip auf der Amazon-Seite zum vorher geposteten Fahrrad-Schloss in der eigenen Heimatstadt gedreht wurde. " Oh, die haben auch so ein Café! Oh, bei denen ist daneben auch direkt dieses Kaufhaus? Moment..." 


btt: cooles Bike auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Patiekrice (12. August 2014)

Ich bin wieder im dunklen Teil des Internets gelandet.


----------



## Alux (12. August 2014)

Noch verspätet ein Wacom Intuos Pen Tablet als gratis Draufgabe zum MacBook. Jetzt kurze Frage, welche Software taugt am meisten zum Rumzeichnen?^^


----------



## Fenya (13. August 2014)

Schönes Tablet, nutze ich auch. 

Falls du Photoshop hast, kannst direkt das nutzen. Ich nutze meistens Paint Tool SAI (wesentlich billiger) und Photoshop, ersteres gibt es aber glaube ich nicht als MAC Version.
Ansonsten empfehlenswert und relativ günstig finde ich noch 
Sketchbook Pro von Autodesk (hat ne Mac Version)
Artrage Pro, kann man sogar direkt bei Steam kaufen (kA bzgl. Mac) emuliert ziemlich gut traditionelle Pinsel.
Mischief hat n interessantes Konzept mit dieser endlos großen Arbeitsfläche (auch Mac)
Wenn's etwas teurer sein darf, gibt's natürlich auch Corel Painter.

Kostenlos könnte ich noch Gimp nennen, allerdings finde ich die Nutzeroberfläche einfach schrecklich.
Firealpaca ist auch ein recht gutes kostenloses Programm für sowas, um einfach mal rum zu probieren. Und nutzerfreundlicher als Gimp ist es allemal.


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (13. August 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Risen 3



Ebenfalls für die Xbox360. 
Außerdem endlich den dbilas Flowmaster verbaut, das Teil ist jeden Cent wert.


----------



## Wynn (13. August 2014)

soll ja nicht so grossartig für die konsole sein und ist bestimmt runterskaliert die grafik ^^


----------



## Legendary (13. August 2014)

Oh mein Gott die Grafik ist nur 720P!! 

Glaub mir, ich chill mein Leben auf meiner fetten Couch und ner Decke bei dem Pisswetter während ich zocke, da scheiß ich auf FullHD.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. August 2014)

Jede Menge innerhalb der letzten 2 Wochen, hat angefangen mit nem Nebenjob, jetzt hat's sich plötzlich ergeben das meine Freundin und ich zusammenziehen. Haben eine wunderschöne, lichtdurchflutete 3ZKB mit riesigem Balkon und komplett neu renovierte Wohnung gefunden zu einem guten Preis. In 2 Wochen bekomm ich von einer aus meiner Klasse ein Babykätzchen.&#9829;&#65039;

Achso sind zur Zeit in Berlin! Sind an einem Spielzeugladen vorbei...jetzt sitz ich hier auf dem Boden des Hotels und surr mit nem ferngesteuertem Helikopter durch's Zimmer.  Für sowas ist man nie zu alt!

Nächsten Monat segeln dann wohl ein Sofa und ne Playsi 4 ins neue Nest 
Bis dahin heißt es die nächsten 2 Wochen von 7-20 Uhr arbeiten.


----------



## myadictivo (17. August 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott die Grafik ist nur 720P!!
> Glaub mir, ich chill mein Leben auf meiner fetten Couch und ner Decke bei dem Pisswetter während ich zocke, da scheiß ich auf FullHD.



ich fand gothic und gothic2 ja übelst genial, aber seit dem auch keinen teil der serie mehr gespielt. obwohl ich irgendwelche teile im steam ordner habe.
aber angry joe beim zocken / ausrasten zugesehn und festgestellt : risen 3 brauche ich wohl nicht. egal ob 480p oder 4k

neu : radelhose und trikot


----------



## vollmi (18. August 2014)

Musste nun doch dem Drang nachgeben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hab mir n Nintendo 3DS XL zugelegt. Und gleich noch Super Mario 2 3DS.

macht schon immernoch Spass die Nintendo Teile. Mein letzter Nintendo Handheld war ein Nintendo Gameboy Advance SP.

mfG René


----------



## ZAM (19. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (20. August 2014)

Schicker Monitor Zam! Kannst du den auch an die Wand hängen? Hat der nen VESA Standard? Ich brauch nämlich auch mal einen neuen Monitor^^


----------



## Wynn (20. August 2014)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Schicker Monitor Zam! Kannst du den auch an die Wand hängen? Hat der nen VESA Standard? Ich brauch nämlich auch mal einen neuen Monitor^^





Gehäusedesign*Farbe des Gehäuses :* schwarz
*Max. Neigungswinkel :* +15°~-5°
*Drehbar :* Ja
*Pivot :* Yes
*Höhenverstellbar :* Ja
*Wandbefestigung nach VESA-Standard :* 100x100mm

http://www.asus.com/de/Monitors_Projectors/VG248QE/specifications/


----------



## MasterXoX (20. August 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Gehäusedesign*Farbe des Gehäuses :* schwarz
> *Max. Neigungswinkel :* +15°~-5°
> *Drehbar :* Ja
> *Pivot :* Yes
> ...



Oha,
danke Wynn


----------



## Aun (20. August 2014)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Oha,
> danke Wynn



frag captain goole. der typ weiß alles. echt alles, dauert meißt 5-10 sekunden


----------



## MasterXoX (20. August 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> frag captain goole. der typ weiß alles. echt alles, dauert meißt 5-10 sekunden



Naja ich war auf eine Konversation aus, sonst hätt ich natürlich auch selber recherchieren können


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. August 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> frag captain goole. der typ weiß alles. echt alles, dauert meißt 5-10 sekunden



Und Google funktioniert auch Offline: http://meedia.de/2014/08/15/neuer-service-google-offline-mitarbeiter-antworten-auf-analoge-suchanfrage/


----------



## Wynn (20. August 2014)

bei mir gibts aber keine offline funktion ^^


----------



## Keashaa (20. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich ab ins Wasser nach der Arbeit und ein paar Bahnen schwimmen


----------



## vollmi (25. August 2014)

So hab mir letzte woche noch ein Surface Pro 3 bestellt. Mit i7 und 512GB SSD.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schaun wanns kommt. Ich hasse das wenn man sich endlich zu nem Kauf durchgerungen hat und dann warten muss.


----------



## DexDrive (28. August 2014)

Grad bestellt die Hoodies sollten Samstag da sein, das Puzzle kann bis zu nem Monat dauern (hoffe das kommt noch bevor ich ausziehe  )


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. August 2014)

Mal bei den ganzen Aktionen zugeschlagen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (28. August 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> So hab mir letzte woche noch ein Surface Pro 3 bestellt. Mit i7 und 512GB SSD.



Und vorgestern schon angekommen. Was ein geiles Teil  Sogar meine Entwicklungsumgebung läuft da richtig geschmeidig drauf. Endlich Inbetriebnahmen und Sitzungen ohne fetten Workstation Notebook in Angriff nehmen. Jetzt fehlt nur noch dass man Handschriftlich programmieren kann.

mfg René


----------



## Ogil (28. August 2014)

Das ist doch das mit den Hitzeproblemen, oder?


----------



## ZAM (28. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Achja und:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (28. August 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das ist doch das mit den Hitzeproblemen, oder?



Genau das. Allerdings der Compiler bringt das Gerät zwar an die Grenzen es wird laut und heiss. Aber zum Abschalten habe ich es bisher nicht gebracht. 

mfG René


----------



## ZAM (28. August 2014)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Naja ich war auf eine Konversation aus, sonst hätt ich natürlich auch selber recherchieren können



Ich hatte es übersehen. 
Das einzige Problem bei dem Monitor ist es, die richtige Farbeinstellung zu finden, weil der in der Standard-Einstellung einfach viel zu hell ist. Aber das wusste ich vor dem Kauf schon, das Netz war voll davon. Außerdem sollte man ein Dual-Link-DVI-Kabel dazu bestellen, weil die Kinder-Arm-Länge die beiliegt maximal ausreicht, wenn man den PC auch auf dem Tisch stehen hat. *g*
Aber bin bisher echt zufrieden, auch wenn ich den 3D-Quark ignoriere.


----------



## Carcharoth (28. August 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erinner mich das nächste mal, wenn ich dich besuche, dass du mir so eine bestellst


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. August 2014)

Simons Cat?


----------



## Wynn (28. August 2014)

@JoD

http://www.amazon.de...t/dp/B00BFFCNB8

Kunden die diese Tasse kauften - haben auch gekauft

Sassa Damen BH Bügel
Gildan - Ladies Longsleeve Langarm T-Shirt
Ninimour-Hello Kitty-CAT - TATTOO 
Langenscheidt Schwäbisch für Anfänger


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. August 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> @JoD
> 
> http://www.amazon.de...t/dp/B00BFFCNB8


Danke Dir! Wäre dann keine Tasse für mich, da ich schon morgens verdammt gut drauf bin.


----------



## Alux (28. August 2014)

Bei ir gabs auch mal wieder ein paar Sachen:
Gerald Hüther: Die Macht der inneren Bilder. Wie Visionen das Gehirn, den Menschen und die Welt verändern.

Michael Bohne: Bitte klopfen! Anleitung zur emotionalen Selbsthilfe.
Walter Schmidt: Solange du deine Füße.. Was Erziehungsfloskeln über uns verraten.
Herbert Gudjons, Marianne Pieber und Birgit Wagner: Auf meinen Spuren. Das Entdecken der eigenen Lebensgeschichte. Vorschläge und Übungen für die pädagogische Arbeit und Selbsterfahrung.
Gisela Schmeer: Das Ich im Bild
Stephen Hawking und Leonard Mlodinow: Die kürzeste Geschichte der Zeit
Ein Softcase für mein MacBook

Kozertkarten:
Debauchery and Blood Good
Cannibal Corpse
Gaslight Anthem
Hammerfall
Lindsey Stirling
Eisbrecher

Tasche für Uni



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein Poster



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DexDrive (29. August 2014)

Bin am überlegen ob ich mir Destiny vorbestellen soll.
Hab aber das dumpfe Gefühl im Kopf das es genau so schlecht wird wie Defiance .


----------



## Seeltas92 (29. August 2014)

Hab mir das Amazon Kindle für 50€ gekauft. War erst nicht zu sehr überzeugt von meinem Einkauf, da ich eigentlich immer gerne Bücher in der Hand hielt (wenn ihr wisst was ich meine^^), aber im Nachhinein ist das schon ziemlich geil und überraschenderweise ist das Lesegefühl echt gut


----------



## myadictivo (29. August 2014)

DexDrive schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen ob ich mir Destiny vorbestellen soll.
> Hab aber das dumpfe Gefühl im Kopf das es genau so schlecht wird wie Defiance .



die open beta gespielt ? ich bin jetzt zwar auch nicht endlos gehypt von dem game, aber verspreche mir doch paar stunden spass beim leveln, mit kumpels losziehn und klassisch ballern gegen mitspieler..

neu :
- krankmeldung dank 2fach wsr
- hoffentlich heute metro redux für ps4 / d3 ros für ps4 (wobei redux laut shop nicht verschickt  aber vll scheiss system)

und heute abend 21:00 ladder run d3-ros am pc


----------



## Davatar (29. August 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Und vorgestern schon angekommen. Was ein geiles Teil  Sogar meine Entwicklungsumgebung läuft da richtig geschmeidig drauf. Endlich Inbetriebnahmen und Sitzungen ohne fetten Workstation Notebook in Angriff nehmen. Jetzt fehlt nur noch dass man Handschriftlich programmieren kann.
> 
> mfg René


Das stell ich mir nicht besonders angenehm vor. Nach "Programmier"prüfungen mit Kugelschreiber hatt ich danach immer nen Krampf in der Hand ^^ aber interessant wärs irgendwie schon, stimmt.


----------



## H2OTest (29. August 2014)

myadictivo schrieb:


> die open beta gespielt ? ich bin jetzt zwar auch nicht endlos gehypt von dem game, aber verspreche mir doch paar stunden spass beim leveln, mit kumpels losziehn und klassisch ballern gegen mitspieler..
> 
> neu :
> - krankmeldung dank 2fach wsr
> ...



wsr? 

Wirbelsäulen? ...


----------



## ZAM (29. August 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> @JoD
> 
> http://www.amazon.de...t/dp/B00BFFCNB8





Erm, wofür der Link? Ich verlinke doch IMMER ALLE Bilder von Krempel den ich erworben habe sowieso direkt zum Produkt O_O


----------



## Wynn (29. August 2014)

Dann würden die Leute nicht fragen Zam ^^


----------



## myadictivo (29. August 2014)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wsr?
> 
> Wirbelsäulen? ...



*W*urzel*S*pitzen*R*esektion 
wirbelsäule wäre ja eher wrs, wenn mans mutig abkürzt


----------



## ZAM (29. August 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dann würden die Leute nicht fragen Zam ^^



Wie "dann"? Worauf bezogen "dann"? Die Bilder sind immer verlinkt, ebenso die Tasse.


----------



## Wynn (29. August 2014)

dann bezog sich darauf das die leute immer hier fragen (dein neuer monitor, deine grumpy cat tasse) weil sie nicht auf das bild klicken oder einfach warten bis ihnen jemand die info liefert 


ich habe neu

Redemption
Stark Trek - Into darkness
The worlds end 

aus der 3 für 2o euro aktion


----------



## Carcharoth (29. August 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wie "dann"? Worauf bezogen "dann"? Die Bilder sind immer verlinkt, ebenso die Tasse.




Weil Menschen davon ausgehen, dass ein Klick aufs Bild das Bild in gross öffnet und nicht die Webseite zum Produkt


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. August 2014)

Einmal das Lager mit Nervennahrung aufgefüllt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2014)

Metro Redux Edition für die PS4


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (30. August 2014)

woher kriegt man sowas?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. August 2014)

Morgen wird die Ps4 bestellt. ich freue mich so abartig auf Infamous und Final Fantasy 15.<3 Auch wenns erst nächstes Jahr im April kommt.  8 Jahre drauf gewartet! und sobald Division rauskommt seht ihr mich wohl nie wieder.
Achso und bei eBay für'n Euro die Cd "Years of the Spider" von Cold ersteigert. Ich liebes jedes Lied von dem Album. 
Dann noch die C4 Antichrist2 Box von Kaisaschnitt bestellt, Tourtickets von Ruffiction und Bizzy Montana Releaseparty klar gemacht... 
200x200 Winter Daunendecke und passender Bezug kommen wohl auch die Woche...


@Shikari, Bücher gelesen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. August 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> @Shikari, Bücher gelesen?



Nope. Evtl wird das nachgeholt.


----------



## Wynn (31. August 2014)

metro 2033 Buch > metro 2033 spiel


----------



## Dominau (2. September 2014)

Hab mir mal Bluetooth Kopfhörer gekauft da ich in letzer zeit öfters Zug/Bus fahren muss und ich die billig Teile mit Kabel monatlich neu kaufen muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (3. September 2014)

Flugticket für ein Wochenende in Amsterdam. Ist wiedermal Zeit, da war ich seit Jahren nicht mehr


----------



## Knallfix (3. September 2014)

"Neues" Tapedeck 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (3. September 2014)

Bluray Prakti.com
Contrast Retail Steamworks


----------



## Carcharoth (3. September 2014)

Zwei neue Gartenzwerge *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plato0n (3. September 2014)

So ich habe mir dann auch endlich mal wieder ein paar Sachen gegönnt 

Asus Transformerbook T100TA mit dem neuen Prozessor, 32GB eMMC und 500GB HDD

Kopfhörer (Sennheiser CX 175) und eine Tasche dazu


Für die Küche eine Schmiedeeiserne Pfanne, muss mal vernünftige Bratkartoffeln geben 

für den Schlüsselbund ein kleines Voctorinox, eine Notpfeife und ein paar Karabiner

und für mich das LEGO Set "Metal Beards Duel"




Das sollte die letzten Monate und die nächsten bis Weihnachten erstmal abdecken


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ Jalousien, Türen, Griffe etc. für das neue Arbeitszimmer


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. September 2014)

Wolfenstein New Order für die Ps4 
Effect in Massen!

und viel wichtiger ich hab heut'n freien tag :>


----------



## Wynn (5. September 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> und viel wichtiger ich hab heut'n freien tag :>





Ich habe heute neu

Grippe die heute nacht zur Magen Darm Grippe wurde
Termin beim Ortopäden
Termin beim Lungenarzt machen
Kopfweh, Müdigkeit weil nicht schlafen gekonnt, 
schmerzen in allen gelenken und knochen wo ich schonmal nen unfall hatte
hals und nase dicht und wechsel zwischen mir ist heiss und mir ist kalt obwohl 20 grad gerade sind


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. September 2014)

Mein Beileid, würde jetzt ja ein Witz über's Gebrechen im Alter machen, aber dafür tust du mir heute zu sehr Leid. 
Ich hoffe du hast ne Vita oder'n Ds, wenn ja bleib einfach aufm Klo sitzen. :>


----------



## odinxd (5. September 2014)

Hihi, seit gestern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (5. September 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Mein Beileid, würde jetzt ja ein Witz über's Gebrechen im Alter machen, aber dafür tust du mir heute zu sehr Leid.
> Ich hoffe du hast ne Vita oder'n Ds, wenn ja bleib einfach aufm Klo sitzen. :>



bin auf arbeit  und bin gerade mal 33 aber durch arbeit und unfälle stark abgebaut


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. September 2014)

Dann mal gute Besserung.:>


----------



## Wynn (5. September 2014)

+ sehnen entzündung rechter fuss


----------



## eMJay (5. September 2014)

Nach dem eine Platte vom Server nur noch Fehler gemeldet hat musst ich die austauschen.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (5. September 2014)

Süß...2 TB.


----------



## eMJay (5. September 2014)

Ist nur Sicherungsplatte.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses sexy Stück


----------



## vollmi (6. September 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieses sexy Stück



Das is ja kaputt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. September 2014)

Ähm nein ?


----------



## DexDrive (6. September 2014)

Heute aufm Flohmarkt gewesen und zugeschlagen


----------



## Patiekrice (8. September 2014)

Ich fahre in die Stadt um mir eine Trainingsmatte zu kaufen... habe ich auch. Aber was habe ich dazu noch geholt?!
Ein Trainingsband, 2 BHs, ein Höschen, Strümpfe + Halter, Kuschelsocken, Parfuem .. und weil ich für über 75 Euro bei Hunkemöller eingekauft habe, habe ich noch einen Regenschirm dazu bekommen  Achja und bei Kleiderkreisel habe ich mir noch ein Paar Schuhe, ein Tshirt und eine Sonnenbrille gekauft. 
habeichmirverdienthabeichmirverdienthabeichmirverdient.. wenn ich es oft genug sage, ist das schlechte Gewisse vielleicht etwas geringer


----------



## Legendary (8. September 2014)

Die Kombi BH, Höschen und Strümpfe kann ich mir optisch ohne Bild wirklich nicht gut vorstellen muss ich sagen.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (8. September 2014)

stimmt

destiny


----------



## Patiekrice (8. September 2014)

eeeeh Gonzo dich gibt es noch?


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2014)

Ein bisserl Vinyl ist angekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Godzi-Soundtrack (ist das "Original" von 1954 von Akira Ifukube mit dem legendären Theme als 180g-Pressung von den Toho-Mastering-Bändern) war eventuell keine so gute Idee. Nicht, weil die Platte schlecht wäre, sondern weil die Platte so liebevoll gemacht wurde. Hatte sie bei Alphamusic entdeckt und geordert; nun bin ich auf die Website des Labels gegangen... das wird teuer; die haben noch ein paar Sachen, die ich unheimlich gerne hätte (siehe "Assault on Precinct 13 Webstore-exclusive-Ausgabe"). Die Penner wissen, wie man Nerds die Kohle aus der Tasche zieht...

Und dann kam er endlich an, der Zauberer, nachdem ich schon fast nach zweimaliger Reklamation bei amazon.com die Hoffnung aufgegeben habe (die haben derzeit mit ihrem Lieferpartner nach Übersee echte Probleme; dauernd verschwinden Sendungen im Nirvana oder kommen erst nach Monaten(!) an):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses "Lohn der Angst"-Remake von William Friedkin ist für mich nicht nur der beste Streifen des Mannes, sondern auch einer der besten Filme überhaupt. Bisher gab es nur eine lieblose Ami-DVD im falschen Vollbildformat. Die BD ist vom Bild her unglaublich gut; leider gibt es keinerlei Extras. Das "Mediabook", bei dem immerhin ein Essay über den Film enthalten ist, gibt es nur als US-Version; die kanadische Ausgabe im schnöden Amaray-Case muß ohne auskommen und ist dafür günstiger.

Deutsche Ausgabe leider noch lange nicht in Sicht. Der Film ging trotz Friedkins damals großem Namen ("The Excorcist"; "French Connection") sang- und klanglos unter, weil er gegen das Phänomen "Star Wars" ins Kinorennen ging und wurde seither sträflich vernachlässigt bzw. in Europa nur wesentlich gekürzt in die Kinos gebracht. 
Story zum Anfixen: Ein Haufen Verlierer aus aller Welt im südamerikanischen Dschungel wittert eine zweite Chance: Wenn sie es schaffen, Kisten mit Nitroglycerin durch unwegsamsten Dschungel per schrottigen Lastwagen zu einer brennenden Ölbohrstelle zu bringen, winkt das große Geld. Spätestens nach der "Brückenszene" braucht der Zuschauer eine Dusche; so intensiv, dreckig und knallhart ist das Ding! 1.000 Liebespunkte für diese wunderbare Veröffentlichung!

Trailer zu Sorcerer

Und neu habe ich den DVD-Profiler, der auch das nette Feature hat, seine Liste online bereitzustellen - für andere zum stöbern; als Kaufanreiz; für die Suche nach "was gugg ich denn jetzt?" oder zum reinen Schwanzvergleich (dafür habe ich allerdings zu wenig; da kenne ich Leute mit dem 2 - 4fachem). Fast alle Originale sind drin; wenn ich mal Lust habe, gebe ich die Kopien als "Wishlist" dazu...

Ach ja: Neuen Mietvertrag und Umzug vor der Nase habe ich auch noch...


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2014)

fängt doch wieder an die wohnung auseinanderzufallen über deinem kopf ? 


oder so langsam zuwenig platz für deine schätze ?


----------



## win3ermute (9. September 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> fängt doch wieder an die wohnung auseinanderzufallen über deinem kopf ?



Als ob mein Vermieter hier in der Bude was gemacht hätte... mittlerweile geht das über Anwalt. Glücklicherweise habe ich was besseres gefunden, das nicht mal viel teurer ist. Ebenfalls mit recht großem Garten, mit dessen Pflege ich noch nicht mal was am Hut habe. 



> oder so langsam zuwenig platz für deine schätze ?



Das kommt noch erschwerend dazu. Habe mich in den letzten Jahren ja schon bei Filmen extrem zurückgehalten, was Neukäufe angeht (ok, bei dem "echten" Filmkram weniger). Mittlerweile kaufe ich gar nix mehr auf "blöd", sondern gezielt Sachen, die ich unbedingt haben möchte; möglichst in der besten weltweit erhältlichen Edition. "Updates" auf BD werden nur gekauft, wenn es sich tatsächlich lohnt, weil die DVD bedeutend schlechter ist.
Die übernächste Wohnung wird wohl ein großes, reines Archivzimmer haben müssen, befürchte ich...


----------



## Rudi TD (9. September 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> Flugticket für ein Wochenende in Amsterdam. Ist wiedermal Zeit, da war ich seit Jahren nicht mehr



Made my day.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




;___________________________________________________;

My body is ready   Passend dazu noch 2 Tage frei genommen.


----------



## Manowar (9. September 2014)

Irgendwie versteh ich ,glaube ich, nicht ganz, worum es bei Destiny geht.
Mag mir das mal jemand in vernünftigen Worten erklären?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. September 2014)

Ist ein First Person Shooter MMO, das in einer alternativen Zukunft spielt. Kenne die Story jetzt selber nicht richtig, aber geht wohl drum, dass es nur noch wenige Menschen gibt und viele Außerirdische die Welten heimgesucht haben. Ist vergleichbar mit Borderlands, man findet Loot, macht Quests in Gruppen, bekommt XP und levelt, dabei dann je nach Klasse verschiedene Skills oder man macht PvP. 

Das Besondere ist u.A., dass man wohl neben der Erde den Mond, den Saturn, Venus usw. mit seinem eigenen Schiff besuchen kann um dort zu questen. Kurz: Borderlands MMO und in ner großen Welt mit einer hoffentlich filmreifen Story.

So, alles wat ich weiß.


----------



## Manowar (9. September 2014)

Hört sich ja eigentlich nett an. Danke 

Hab aber gerade gesehen..gibts nicht für den PC und damit nicht für mich.
Ich hasse es, Shooter auf der Konsole zu spielen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. September 2014)

Nope, Bungie sind die Leute hinter Halo, was ja (bis auf 1-2 Ausnahmen) bisher nur auf Konsololololo kam. 

Es wird aber schon gemunkelt, dass sie an ner PC Version arbeiten. Aber das wird noch laaaange dauern.


----------



## Gerdderdino (9. September 2014)

Shelli94 schrieb:


> Ich habe nen relative neues Angelset



welches den genau, habe mir letztens DAM Tele Raubfisch Rute + Rolle Quick Impressa besorgt, für den Preis ist ganz gut


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. September 2014)

Destiny für die Ps4 und jede Menge Kapseln für die Kaffeemaschine. :')


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. September 2014)

Ich hab neu:

- Weiße PS4 (für die PS4 exklusiven Titel)
- Destiny für die One
- WATCH_DOGS für die One

Am Freitag dann noch NHL 15 für die One.


----------



## pampam (9. September 2014)

Habe auch Destiny neu für die PS4, findet sich vielleicht jemand zum zusammen zocken?


----------



## Schrottinator (9. September 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich hab neu:
> 
> - Weiße PS4 (für die PS4 exklusiven Titel)



Und ne schwarze für die nicht exklusiven?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. September 2014)

pampam schrieb:


> Habe auch Destiny neu für die PS4, findet sich vielleicht jemand zum zusammen zocken?


Klar, add mich Yolokaust. x)


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. September 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und ne schwarze für die nicht exklusiven?



So ungefähr... nennt sich Xbox One (Day One Edition)


----------



## Yadiz (10. September 2014)

Helios 40-2 85mm 1.5


----------



## Ogil (10. September 2014)

Hab seit gestern auch die weisse PS4 + Destiny + The Last of us


----------



## Legendary (10. September 2014)

- Neue Gitter für die Fronststoßstange passend für Nebelscheinwerfer
- Nebelscheinwerfer 

Jetzt noch den passenden Kabelsatz, dann hab ich für unter 50 Euro durch eine glückliche Gebung Nebler nachgerüstet.


----------



## Manowar (11. September 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nope, Bungie sind die Leute hinter Halo, was ja (bis auf 1-2 Ausnahmen) bisher nur auf Konsololololo kam.
> 
> Es wird aber schon gemunkelt, dass sie an ner PC Version arbeiten. Aber das wird noch laaaange dauern.



Und ich bin doch am überlegen, ob ich es mir nicht hole 
Hab keine Lust auf Gruppenspiel..kommt man so weiter?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. September 2014)

Ja. Außer Strikes/Raids. 
Die kannste nicht soloen?


----------



## Manowar (11. September 2014)

Strikes sind aus wow-Sicht ein Dungeon?

Und..ich kann alles! 
Danke für die Antwort


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. September 2014)

Strikes sind Mission, wofür man 3 Spieler zwingend benötigt, da der Missionsendgegner allein nicht schaffbar ist


----------



## Manowar (11. September 2014)

Alles klärchen


----------



## win3ermute (12. September 2014)

Hmpf! Nachdem ich mit der Godzi-Scheibe Soundtrackblut in Sachen schöne Vinyl-Veröffentlichungen geleckt habe, sind diese beiden Schönheiten nun bei mir eingetroffen (das Prunkstück "Assault" ist noch aus UK unterwegs):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die "Murder Collection" enthält Alt- und Neuaufnahmen von Goblins legendären Horror-Themes wie "Phenomena", "Dawn of the Dead", "Suspiria" etc. pp.; der komplette "Non ho sonno"-Soundtrack ist eine Erstveröffentlichung auf Vinyl.

Zum Reinhören:

"Non ho sonno" aka "Sleepless"

Das vielleicht unheimlichste Theme überhaupt: "Suspiria" (mittlerweile vom Index runter; erscheint demnächst restauriert von TLE Films vorerst nur in einer auf die Vorbestellungen limitierten Auflage auf BD; später dann als "Normalscheibe" - und Ende 2015 kommt dann von Synapse eine komplette Neuabtastung des Negativs).

Einer meiner persönlichen Lieblinge, weil es auch so schön '80s ist: Phenomena


----------



## heinzelmännchen (12. September 2014)

> Story zum Anfixen: Ein Haufen Verlierer aus aller Welt im südamerikanischen Dschungel wittert eine zweite Chance: Wenn sie es schaffen, Kisten mit Nitroglycerin durch unwegsamsten Dschungel per schrottigen Lastwagen zu einer brennenden Ölbohrstelle zu bringen, winkt das große Geld. Spätestens nach der "Brückenszene" braucht der Zuschauer eine Dusche; so intensiv, dreckig und knallhart ist das Ding! 1.000 Liebespunkte für diese wunderbare Veröffentlichung!




Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass der Film in den letzten ~10 Jahren mal im deutschen Fernsehen lief? Dat kommt mir ziemlich bekannt vor und ich hab den Film (sofern er das ist) als gut in Erinnerung! -Bei der Brückenszene hatte ich direkt ein "flash back" und der Trailer scheint meiner Erinnerung recht zu geben^^


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. September 2014)

CHROMECAST?<3


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2014)

jupp


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. September 2014)

Ist mega geil! &#128170;&#128077;


----------



## win3ermute (13. September 2014)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass der Film in den letzten ~10 Jahren mal im deutschen Fernsehen lief? Dat kommt mir ziemlich bekannt vor und ich hab den Film (sofern er das ist) als gut in Erinnerung!



Meines Wissens nach lief die gekürzte internationale Version (über 30 Minuten fehlen) sowohl auf Premiere als auch auf Das Vierte in den letzten Jahren. Deutscher Titel dürfte "Atemlos vor Angst" sein.



> -Bei der Brückenszene hatte ich direkt ein "flash back" und der Trailer scheint meiner Erinnerung recht zu geben^^



Ein Bekannter mit jeder Menge Filmerfahrung hat ihn dank der US-BD kürzlich das erste Mal gesehen - und war hin und weg. Es sei ihm schon sehr lange nicht mehr passiert, daß er vor Spannung nägelkauend vor dem Bildschirm gesessen hätte. 
Der Streifen ging wie geschrieben dank "Star Wars" komplett unter und hatte auch nicht die besten Kritiken, weil er mit der Erstverfilmung "Lohn der Angst" verglichen wurde. Der gilt nun mal als einer der Urfahren des "Action-Kino", auch wenn aus heutiger Sicht die erste Stunde sehr träge ist (ist einer der wenigen Filme, die in der zweiten Hälfte es mit Hitchcock in Sachen Suspense zur damaligen Zeit aufnehmen konnten) und ist "Legende".
Es wäre unfair, "Lohn der Angst" mit "Sorcerer" zu vergleichen: Ersterer ist existentialistisches Spannungskino mit das moderne Kino definierenden Filmmomenten, gegen die "Sorcerer" erst einmal anstinken mußte. "Sorcerer" ist "New Hollywood" (jene Phase, die mit "Easy Rider" begann und mit "Raging Bull" beendet wurde - Autorenkino; kommerziell erfolgreich und dennoch ohne Blick auf das Interesse der Masse gedreht) durch und durch; neben einer heute anachronistisch anmutenden Abfeierei von "echten Männern" im Sinne Peckinpahs spielt da eine Menge Nihilismus und Surrealismus mit - und das Bedürfnis nach "bigger-than-life-Bildern", gepaart mit einem außergewöhnlichen Soundtrack.

Bei mir persönlich steht "Sorcerer" in einer Linie mit den "harten Männerfilmen" des New Hollywoods wie "The Wild Bunch", "Apocalypse Now" und "Two-Lane Blacktop". Und damit einer der besten Filme aller Zeiten!


----------



## Wynn (13. September 2014)

Knights and Merchants 
East India Company Gold

Enklave

Auf Steam sponsored von Computec 

http://www.dlh.net/en/gaming-news/46076/steam-key-giveaway-for-knights-and-merchants-hd-for-all-dlhnet-visitors.html

Keine Keys weil die Russen sonst nur wieder keys via scripte abgreifen

aktivierungs via steam - wie man es beim humble bundle kennt


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. September 2014)

Seit Donnerstag:

- NHL 15 für die One (neu)
- Killzone: Shadow Fall für die PS4 (gebraucht)

Seit heute:

- inFamous: Second Son (gebraucht)


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. September 2014)

Einmal für lau von Apple:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Schätzchen stand bei mir am Freitag auf meinem Besprechungstisch im Büro:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ein Geschenk meines Kollegen, der stand bei ihm noch auf dem Dachboden und soll defekt sein: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst einmal werde ich das Schwergewicht zerlegen und anschließend reinigen, mal schauen was sich dann tut.


----------



## Legendary (14. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- 3 einfache T-Shirts für die Arbeit
- 2 Hoodies im Sale für jeweils 1 Euro (das feier ich am meisten )
- 3 Bücher für die Zugfahrt
- 1 Postkarte für meine Pinnwand im Büro
- 2 Bildbände zum Verschenken
- 1 LED Lampe von Samsung zum Superschnäppchenpreis beim Saturn

Das Ganze hat unter 30 Euro gekostet und ich bin kein Schwabe.


----------



## Magogan (14. September 2014)

Du hast für alles zusammen unter 30 Euro bezahlt? Hast du die Hälfte geklaut oder was? Oo


----------



## Wynn (14. September 2014)

wenn du genau hinschaust dann siehste bei den büchern einen stempel unten "mängel exemplar" meist gibt es da dann 3 für 5 oder andere angebote

beim lakewood tshirt siehste oben etwas rotes leuchten - rot ist meist ein preisaufkleber für einen sonderpreis / reduzierten preis 

Aber das kann ja natürlich jemand nicht wissen der zuviel geld hat und nicht weiss wohin damit mago


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. September 2014)

Wynnyyyyy nicht er, seine Eltern. :]


----------



## Legendary (14. September 2014)

Ach jetzt kommt er wieder aus der Ecke gekrochen. Interessant! 

T-Shirt jeweils 2,95 weils ein unbedrucktes ist. Die Hoodies eben 1 Euro statt 19,90 im Sale. Die 3 Bücher jeweils 2,99 weil Mängelexemplar. Die 2 Bildbände jeweils 1 Euro bei Weltbild im Abverkauf.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (14. September 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Aber das kann ja natürlich jemand nicht wissen der zuviel geld hat und nicht weiss wohin damit mago



jetzt hast du es ihm aber gegeben

neu hab ich NFL 25 als Download 

sind T-Shirts jetzt billiger weil sie unbedruckt sind? müsste es nicht anders herum sein?
Hoodi für ein Euri ist natürlich cooli, wo gibt es denn sowas?


----------



## Legendary (14. September 2014)

Dr.Gonzo schrieb:


> neu hab ich NFL 25 als Download



Cool, du lebst 10 Jahre in der Zukunft.




> sind T-Shirts jetzt billiger weil sie unbedruckt sind? müsste es nicht anders herum sein?
> Hoodi für ein Euri ist natürlich cooli, wo gibt es denn sowas?



Klar, der Druck kostet ja extra. Warum bitte sollte es anders sein?? 
Zu den Hoodies: Bei New Yorker, wie die T-Shirts, sind leider in L und mir ein wenig zu groß, wurden aber fürs Werkeln am Auto im Winter gekauft.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (14. September 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Cool, du lebst 10 Jahre in der Zukunft.



Ja so sagt man 

New Yorker hat sogar oft ganz nicige Sachen, shoppe da auch gerne mal ein
Letzte Woche gerade erst Schal gecopped! Super nice


----------



## Schrottinator (14. September 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Cool, du lebst 10 Jahre in der Zukunft.



Um fair zu sein: Das einzige was sich zwischen den Versionen ändert ist die Zahl. Von daher ist das gar nicht mal so abwegig.


----------



## Wynn (14. September 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Cool, du lebst 10 Jahre in der Zukunft.



vieleicht hat er auch panische angst vor der zahl 1 und schreibt deshalb eine 2 statt einer 1


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (14. September 2014)

Ihr seid ja so lustig das Spiel heißt einfach so


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. September 2014)

NFL 25 ist die Version aus dem letzten Jahr. Die Versionsnummer kommt daher, weil es Madden seit 25 Jahren (jetzt 26) gab.


----------



## Legendary (14. September 2014)

WTF!


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (16. September 2014)

Netflix


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2014)

Netflix 

 

^ Dis.


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2014)

netflix hat jeder 30 tage kostenlos ist ja nix neues 

 

ich wrüde erstmal abwarten bis bekannt wird welche serien überhaupt kommen


----------



## painschkes (16. September 2014)

^ Dis. 

_^ Dis²._


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2014)

netflix hat jeder 30 tage kostenlos ist ja nix neues 

 

ich wrüde erstmal abwarten bis bekannt wird welche serien überhaupt kommen

 

http://www.moviepilot.de/news/netflix-in-deutschland-gestartet-135711?utm_campaign=netflix-in-deutschland-gestartet&utm_medium=post&utm_source=facebook

 

Allerdings funzt die Registrierung bei mir nicht... :/


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (16. September 2014)

Gucke schon seit heute Nacht Fargo und Orange is the new Black, schockt fantastisch


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. September 2014)

Ohne zu wissen, was die im Programm haben, schließe ich da kein Abo ab. Auch nicht für 30 Tage.

 

Viele Serien kaufe ich mir sowieso auf DVD/BluRay.

 

Bei True Detective bin ich aber noch am überlegen, ob es die DVD wird oder doch die BluRay.

Vorteil der DVD: Englischer O-Ton. Nachteil: DVD-Quali.

Vorteil der BluRay: HD-Quali. Nachteil: Nur deutsche und spanische Tonspur.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (16. September 2014)

Sie haben Fargo, dafür lohnt es sich schon  

 

ps die Serie ist 8.8/10


----------



## Tikume (16. September 2014)

Bei True Detective bin ich aber noch am überlegen, ob es die DVD wird oder doch die BluRay.

Vorteil der DVD: Englischer O-Ton. Nachteil: DVD-Quali.

Vorteil der BluRay: HD-Quali. Nachteil: Nur deutsche und spanische Tonspur.

 

Englisch würde ich vorziehen, allerdings sind die Kameraden teils sehr schwer zu verstehen fand ich - weshalb Untertitel hier schon Sinn gemacht haben für mich


----------



## Schrottinator (16. September 2014)

Was ich neu habe:

Ein Programm, welches ein Glücksrad dreht. Am Ende steht was ich spielen sollte.

Ich verbringe mehr Zeit damit das Ding rennen zu lassen als etwas zu spielen....


----------



## Wynn (17. September 2014)

MMORe 10/14


----------



## Davatar (17. September 2014)

Ein Flugticket nach Schottland für morgen. Die Unabhängigkeits-Abstimmung darf ich auf keinen Fall verpassen. Egal wies ausgeht, das wird sicher ein gewaltiges Fest


----------



## Wynn (17. September 2014)

Ein Flugticket nach Schottland für morgen. Die Unabhängigkeits-Abstimmung darf ich auf keinen Fall verpassen. Egal wies ausgeht, das wird sicher ein gewaltiges Fest 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLCEUpIg8rE


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (17. September 2014)

http://www.zalando.de/nike-performance-flyknit-lunar2-laufschuh-leichtigkeit-black-white-dark-grey-n1242a0l4-q11.html

 

sind Top


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Nach 11 Jahren nen neuen Fernsehr, morgen soll er kommen <3 

 

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00IVX7SSK/ref=pe_386171_38075861_TE_item


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (17. September 2014)

Uh sieht gut aus, schon mit Netflix integriert?


----------



## Wynn (17. September 2014)

gonzo liest die postings überhaupt ?

 

Der Fernseher kommt erst morgen zu ihm


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2014)

Das war ein Kriterium  

 

Hat natürlich Smart TV, somit auch Netflix (und Prime Instant Video)


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (17. September 2014)

gonzo liest die postings überhaupt ?

 

Der Fernseher kommt erst morgen zu ihm

Gonzo liest die Postings natürlich

wird aber aus keinem deiner Postings schlau..


----------



## Schrottinator (17. September 2014)

gonzo liest die postings überhaupt ?

 

Der Fernseher kommt erst morgen zu ihm

 

Da hat sich aber einer freiwillig disqualifiziert.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. September 2014)

Nach der Vorstellung des 6ers mit hässlicher Vorsatzlinse gab es zumindest für meine Frau noch schnell ein neues 5s mit 32GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (18. September 2014)

Guter Entscheid. Mein nächstes wird wohl auch das 5s sein (habe atm das 5). Je nachdem wie günstig das bei der nächsten Vertragsverlängerung sein wird. Das 6er ist mir einfach zu gross.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Da isser, von nem alten 26 Zoll auf nen 40 Zoll. Ich bin irgendwie total verblüfft


----------



## Wynn (18. September 2014)

shikari wir beide haben die selbe wohnzimmer einrichtung bei der tv wand ^^


----------



## Legendary (18. September 2014)

Ach wie goldig ein 40 Zoll Display.  

 

Zu Weihnachten wirds evtl bei mir die W6 Reihe von Sony in 60 Zoll. Alles andere drunter ist nur noch Spielzeug, vor allem wenn man drauf zockt.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. September 2014)

Finanzierungszusage für unser Haus erhalten, was für mich das absolute Highlight der letzten 10 Jahre ist. Bin sowas von geil happy, dass glaubt keiner.


----------



## MasterXoX (18. September 2014)

Finanzierungszusage für unser Haus erhalten, was für mich das absolute Highlight der letzten 10 Jahre ist. Bin sowas von geil happy, dass glaubt keiner.  

Oha, na das ist ja mal was ! 

Wird das so ein Katalog-Haus ?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. September 2014)

Oha, na das ist ja mal was ! 
Wird das so ein Katalog-Haus ?


Nein, wir kaufen gebraucht, da kriegt man deutlich mehr für sein Geld.


----------



## win3ermute (19. September 2014)

Finanzierungszusage für unser Haus erhalten, was für mich das absolute Highlight der letzten 10 Jahre ist. Bin sowas von geil happy, dass glaubt keiner.  

 

Glühstrumpf .

 

Kann ich nicht ganz mithalten, aber das "Prunkstück" ist aus England angekommen: "Assault on Precinct 13"-Soundtrack (Film von John Carpenter; hieß hier "Das Ende") in der noch limitierteren "Vanilla Twist"-Ausgabe. Die 180g-Pressung zusammen mit großformatigem Booklet passte wohl in kein herkömliches Doppel-Cover, also habense es in Übergroße gepackt; natürlich in extra steifen und dicken Karton. Traute mich erst gar nicht, die Schutzfolie abzumachen...

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Aufgeklappt; davor Booklet, unter dem das gefaltete Poster liegt - also auch recht groß:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Und der Grund, warum diese Ausgabe "Vanilla Twist" heißt ("normale" limitierte Auflage ist die "Vanilla" im einfarbigen Vinyl. Im Film ist ein Vanille-Eis quasi der Auslöser für die folgende Handlung. Sagen wir mal so: Das Eis wird blutig...):

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (19. September 2014)

Ein Glück dass ZAM das Forum nur auf piratisch und nicht auf sächsisch gestellt hat.


----------



## Wynn (19. September 2014)

stell dir mal sächsiche piraten vor tikume ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Mein erster MP3 Kauf online. ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (20. September 2014)

Nein, wir kaufen gebraucht, da kriegt man deutlich mehr für sein Geld. 

Da hast du vollkommen recht. Es wurde nur nicht deutlich, ob du eines kaufst oder baust 

 

Ich freu mich schon auf dein Foto der Einkäufe, wo neben den Legokartons ein Haus prangert


----------



## Firun (20. September 2014)

3 Ster Holz.   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (20. September 2014)

Direkt vor der Haustür ausgeschüttet und dann darf man schauen wie man es reinbekommt ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (20. September 2014)

Was viele nicht wissen: Firun ist in Wirklichkeit ein Biber. Nun baut er sich einen neuen Damm für den Winter.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (20. September 2014)

Noch ein 2. Paar Flyknit ausm Sale   Free 4.0, sind fast noch besser als meine anderen


----------



## Wynn (20. September 2014)

tom clancy splinter cell blacklist für 2,99&#8364;

 

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/tomclancys_splintercellblacklist_storefront


----------



## JokerofDarkness (20. September 2014)

3 Ster Holz.   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Menge brauche ich wahrscheinlich dieses Jahr auch noch.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. September 2014)

Sieht eher nach einem Ster aus


----------



## Legendary (21. September 2014)

Wollts auch grad sagen. Sieht so wenig aus, kann aber auch täuschen.

 

Ich hab Nebelscheinwerfer neu.  

 

EDIT: YEAH UND 4000 BEITRÄGE!!!


----------



## Firun (21. September 2014)

Direkt vor der Haustür ausgeschüttet und dann darf man schauen wie man es reinbekommt ^^

Ja Wynn, das ist die Zeit wo man sein "Nest" verlassen musst und mal so richtig Körperlich Arbeiten muss


----------



## myadictivo (21. September 2014)

ist ja schon gehackt..also wo ist die arbeit :p

dank kombinierter öl/holzheizung bekomm ich aber auch immer das kotzen


----------



## Aun (21. September 2014)

der richtige MANN geht noch selbst in den wald und erlegt das gefährliche grün


----------



## Manowar (22. September 2014)

Weil das nicht erlaubt ist? 

 

Hier ists eigentlich immer recht lustig.

Der Nachbar kommt mit geschnittenen Stämmen. Geschleppt und gespalten wird selber.

Er stellt dann nen kalten Kasten Bier dazu und die Nachbarschaft trudelt ein..schon wirds lustig


----------



## Zerasata (22. September 2014)

Ach wie goldig ein 40 Zoll Display.  

 

Zu Weihnachten wirds evtl bei mir die W6 Reihe von Sony in 60 Zoll. Alles andere drunter ist nur noch Spielzeug, vor allem wenn man drauf zockt. 

 

*gähn* Alles klar...ab 60 Zoll kann man dann auch endlich wieder die einzelnen Pixel zählen.


----------



## Davatar (22. September 2014)

Bin ich der einzige hier, der in ner Stadtwohnung wohnt und der eigentlich keinen Plan hat womit bei ihm geheizt wird und dems eigentlich auch ordentlich egal ist, solange das bezahlbar bleibt?


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2014)

stark bronchitis habe ich neu und lego the movie bluray


----------



## myadictivo (22. September 2014)

Weil das nicht erlaubt ist? 

 

hö ? entweder hat man eigenen wald oder kann doch sogar bäume kaufen..quasi das wochenend-happening für echte kerle..mal in wald und ordentlich was umgeholzt 

 

neu bei mir

 

- handy vertrag weil congstar der letzte sauhaufen zu sein scheint..freu mich schon in sämtlichen accounts meine hinterlegte nummer ändern zu dürfen

- hyrule warriors bei amazon bestellt, weil buecher.de meine CE nicht beischafft...scheint auch sauhaufen zu sein

- iphone 4s werkzeugkit, damit ich das ding mal öffnen kann. sobald ich dann die APN nummer vom akku habe werd ich mal versuchen den zu wechseln. sind wohl nur 4 schrauben *hoff*


----------



## Manowar (22. September 2014)

Ahjo, aber einfach in den Wald latschen und Bäume fällen ist halt nicht.


----------



## myadictivo (22. September 2014)

man darf sich halt nicht erwischen lassen..also am besten ohne motorsäge arbeiten


----------



## Ogil (22. September 2014)

Man muss halt Wald haben. Letzte Weihnachten sind wir auch in den Wald meiner Schwiegereltern und haben den Weihnachtsbaum ausgesucht, gefaellt (ok - gesaegt) und heim geschafft (per Traktor). Kommt halt alles auf die Umstaende an. Ich selbst dreh auch einfach den Gasboiler auf


----------



## Davatar (22. September 2014)

BTT: Grosse Pläne für nächstes Jahr und sobald sie definitiv sind, sag ich auch worums geht


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. September 2014)

*gähn* Alles klar...ab 60 Zoll kann man dann auch endlich wieder die einzelnen Pixel zählen. 


Du musst natürlich schon einen mit mindestens FHD kaufen, dann hast Du auch kein sichtbares Pixelproblem.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. September 2014)

Du musst natürlich schon einen mit mindestens FHD kaufen, dann hast Du auch kein sichtbares Pixelproblem. 

60" ist eigentlich so die Grenze, wo ich auf UHD umsteigen würde, wenn man nicht gerade 4,5-5 Meter wegsitzen will.


----------



## myadictivo (23. September 2014)

ne yoshi-plüschfigur vom nintendoclub für meine punkte 

zumindest bestellt ist sie.. denke die wird ja keine 4 wochen von groß-ostheim zu mir brauchen. da bin ich ja in 30min mitm rad hingehfahren


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. September 2014)

Tearaway, n Glurakgutscheincode, Kopfhörer und 9 Blöcke


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. September 2014)

60" ist eigentlich so die Grenze, wo ich auf UHD umsteigen würde, wenn man nicht gerade 4,5-5 Meter wegsitzen will. 


Nützt Dir aktuell richtig viel dieses UHD. Aktuell sitze ich 2,50m von 2,50m Diagonale entfernt und auch da lassen sich keine Pixel bei FHD Zuspielung zählen.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. September 2014)

Nützt Dir aktuell richtig viel dieses UHD. Aktuell sitze ich 2,50m von 2,50m Diagonale entfernt und auch da lassen sich keine Pixel bei FHD Zuspielung zählen. 

Beamer?

 

Bei UHD wird Blu-Ray hochscaliert, was recht gut funktioniert, aber nicht ganz an die Brillante UHD-Auflösung ran kommt. Liegt irgendwo dazwischen, aber eine deutliche Verbesserung ist zu sehen. Nur normale DVD´s oder Zuspielungen in PAL-Auflösungen kann man getrost vergessen. Sieht schrecklich aus. Wie ein über 10 Jahre alter verdreckter viel gelaufener VHS-Videorekorder^^

Aber ab ca. 60Zoll und FHD bemerkt man wieder stärker einen Treppchen Effekt. Ein Bekannter von mir hat  sich ein Sony KD-65X8005A kürzlich gekauft, das Ding ist schon genial. Würde ich mir auch holen, wenn mein TV nicht gerade mal erst ca. drei Jahre alt wäre.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. September 2014)

Beamer?


Jupp!
 
Aber ab ca. 60Zoll und FHD bemerkt man wieder stärker einen Treppchen Effekt.


Um den Unterschied zu sehen musst Du aber deutlich näher als 2,50m ran und direkten Bildvergleich am Besten mit Standbild machen, denn so eine große Verbesserung bringt UHD in der Größe ganz klar nicht. Wenn wir über große Diagonalen bei Beamern und den Einsatz von 3D sprechen, dann liegen die Vorteile klar auf der Hand, ansonsten ist das aktuell ein Haufen unausgereifter Marketingdreck und Kundenverarsche. Erste Medien erst Ende 2015, keine passenden HDMi Chips usw. zeugen nicht gerade von Praxisnähe. Aktuell kann man nur abraten, wenn jemand meint, dass er ein zukunftssicheres UHD Gerät erwerben will. Und bei TVs hält sich der Nutzen schlichtweg eh in Grenzen. Da kann man lieber in einen Oppo mit Darbee Chip investieren und sich beruhigt einen ausgereiften 60" mit FHD hinstellen.


----------



## Legendary (23. September 2014)

60" ist eigentlich so die Grenze, wo ich auf UHD umsteigen würde, wenn man nicht gerade 4,5-5 Meter wegsitzen will. 

 

Großer Quatsch mit Soße. 

 

Ich habe fertig.

 

EDIT: @Joker: Und genau das tue ich, ich greife auf einen absolut ausgereiften Sony W6 zurück, für mich der einzige Hersteller am Markt, der noch wirklich gute Qualität und vor allem Usability im Bezug auf Bedienung hat.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. September 2014)

Eben für 1 Cent, auf Amazon die CD "Aus deutschen Landen" gekauft, weil da das von mir vor 2 Jahren gesuchte Kinderlied "Klein - Ein Herz für Kinder" drauf is. 

 

An der Stelle nochmal ein Danke an unseren PC Fachmann, welcher immer kursiv schreibt. :>


----------



## ZAM (23. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Vorbestellt 
 
Beide Bilder sind klickbar


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. September 2014)

Werde nie verstehen warum man PC Spiele bei Release kauft, spätestens im Summer Sale kosten se wieder n 5er. :c


----------



## Schrottinator (23. September 2014)

Werde nie verstehen warum man PC Spiele bei Release kauft, spätestens im Summer Sale kosten se wieder n 5er. :c

 

_Ich schreib kursiv?_


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. September 2014)

Ich schreib kursiv?

nö.


----------



## ZAM (23. September 2014)

Werde nie verstehen warum man PC Spiele bei Release kauft, spätestens im Summer Sale kosten se wieder n 5er. :c


Weil mir langweilig ist.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. September 2014)

Jetzt bin ich traurig.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. September 2014)

Weil mir langweilig ist.

Du verdienst hier einfach zu gut.


----------



## ZAM (23. September 2014)

Du verdienst hier einfach zu gut.

Ja, und Oliver Pocher ist witzig und talentiert.

Und jetzt genug Offtopic.


----------



## Wynn (23. September 2014)

Du verdienst hier einfach zu gut.

 

Du bist doch nur neidisch das Zam einen Porsche als Firmenwagen hat und nach Feierabend von asiatischen damen eine entspannungsmassage bekommt


----------



## win3ermute (24. September 2014)

Hatte eigentlich gedacht, ich hätte den ganz normalen Soundtrack von cinevox bestellt, aber die "Limited Edition" behalte ich dann doch ganz gerne: Aufklapp-Cover, 180g-Pressung im klaren Vinyl und Banner-Poster obendruff:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (24. September 2014)

Klingt nach Schallplatten-Metzger: Ich hätte gerne 180g Vinyl!

 

 

Was "neues" habe ich auch:

[attachment=13707:20140924_022007.jpg]


----------



## myadictivo (24. September 2014)

- 2 neue rollos bestellt.. wird doch langsam zu kalt um ne decke aufs gekippte fenster zu hängen um beim zocken auf dem drecks spiegelnden plasma noch was zu sehen 

- ne zweite philips living color.. in der dunklen jahreszeit brauch ichs bunt..

- heute mal nach felgen + winterreifen gucken. wahrscheinlich trffit mich der schlag beim endpreis


----------



## MasterXoX (24. September 2014)

- 2 neue rollos bestellt.. wird doch langsam zu kalt um ne decke aufs gekippte fenster zu hängen um beim zocken auf dem drecks spiegelnden plasma noch was zu sehen 

Haha, das muss ich auch noch machen  Bisher leistet meine blaue Decke gute Dienste  Bei mir sind das Velux-Fenster. Aber auch 100&#8364; pro Fenster ._.


----------



## win3ermute (25. September 2014)

Klingt nach Schallplatten-Metzger: Ich hätte gerne 180g Vinyl!

 

Pff! Banause! Du Dummlaller hast doch von Vinyl genau 0,0 Hupe... ups, falsches Forum; falscher Thread!

 

Der große Vorteil von 180g-Pressungen ist halt, daß sie völlig plan liegen; sprich: die "wellen" nicht rum (außer, man gibt sich richtig Mühe und lagert das Zeug direkt neben einem Heizungsrohr). Die Schwere gaukelt denn auch "Wertigkeit" vor; im Prinzip ist es natürlich möglich, möglichst tiefe Rillen zu pressen.

 

Allerdings ist das meist heutzutage ganz großer Beschiss: Die Pressqualität mancher 180er bleibt noch hinter den Standard-Ausgaben der frühen '90er zurück - und da war die Pressqualität schon oftmals Mist! Die von mir hier gepostete "Non ho sonno" z. B. knistert selbst nach dem Waschen so, als sei sie 20 Jahre alt - aber 180g! Traurigerweise sieht es bei der "Assault" kaum besser aus. Da wurde anscheinend sogar das Mastering versaut, weil im Hintergrund ein unangenehmes dauerhaftes Geräusch zu hören ist (hört man fast nur über Kopfhörer, aber für solche "High End-Sammler-Ausgaben" ist das ein no-go. Ich dachte erst, mein Dreherlager sei defekt, was bei meiner Transe ziemlich schwierig zu bewerkstelligen ist. Das Lager ist dermaßen überdimensioniert, daß es mich wahrscheinlich ein paar Generationen überleben wird. Man müßte das Teil schon im Auto mit aufgelegtem Plattenteller über einen Haufen Drempels kutschieren, um es zu ruinieren).

Gerade bei diesen "limitierten Sammlerstücken" (und die schiessen preislich teilweise in einer perversen Weise ab, wenn sie vergriffen sind, das ist nicht mehr schön) ist es immer ein Glücksspiel: Mal ist die Pressung und die Aufnahme ok; ab und zu greift man allerdings richtig in die Tonne. Was die "Sammler-Szene" nicht weiter stört; oftmals ist nicht mal mehr ein Plattenspieler vorhanden; die Dinger wandern ungehört in die Sammlung, weil Verpackung und Bonus alles ist.

 

Die "Phenomena" ist toll; genauso wie der "1954-Godzi-Soundtrack" (vom letzteren darf man eh keine großen Soundkunststücke erwarten). "Non ho sonno" geht so: Knistert wie Sau; Klang ist allerdings ok. Die "Assault" knistert in Teilen sehr stark; ferner das oben beschriebene "Grundgeräusch". Davon ab bietet der Soundtrack das fieseste an Synthie-Bässen und -Höhen, die seinerzeit möglich waren - und die kommen verzerrungsfrei rüber; sind astrein gepresst.

 

Aber wie gesagt: An jenen Leuten, die diese Platten tatsächlich abspielen, richtet sich der Markt gar nicht aus; das sind nur eine Handvoll Freaks wie ich, die es tatsächlich wagen, so ein Sammlerzeug "abzunutzen". Das sind teilweise weltweite Auflagen von 1.000 Stück; Verpackung und Design ist wichtiger als die Pressung. Teilweise könnten die wahrscheinlich in die Hülle "Die drei ???" verpacken; drei Viertel der Käufer würden das nicht mal merken, weil die Scheiben nie abgespielt werden. Ein großer Teil des letzten Viertels findet eh alles geil, wenn es nur von Vinyl kommt; die Hirnblockade, daß es ja grundsätzlich besser klingen muß als die CD, weil es eben analog ist, ist da zu groß.

 

Die bestklingende Scheibe von all diesen von mir in letzter Zeit gekauften Sammleralben ist übrigens die "Claudio Simonetti's Goblin: Murder Collection". Das ist eine zeitgemäße Pressung auf "Normal-Vinyl". Da knistert kaum was; der Sound deklassiert die ollen cinevox-CDs (nicht, weil analog besser klingt; sondern weil diese Aufnahmen entweder sorgfältig "remastered" oder gleich neu eingespielt wurden. Die CD-Ausgabe wird, sofern da nix versaut wird, keine Schwierigkeiten haben, die Vinyl noch zu toppen. Leider hat Simonetti die Neueinspielungen der Themes von "Non ho sonno" und "Phenomena" gründlich versaut, weshalb ich für die "Normal-Soundtracks" dankbar bin).

 

Warum ich mir das überhaupt kaufe? Sagen wir mal so: Ich habe einen Haufen digitaler Tracks aus aller Welt zu den Soundtracks; die dazugehörigen CDs (Japan und Frankreich tun sich da besonders hervor) sind kaum zu bezahlen - und das sind nur schnöde CDs! Mit den Platten hat man eine tolle, überdimensionale Verpackung und in Ergänzung das beste aus zwei (Klang-)Welten.

 

Zum Abschluß nochmals das "Suspiria"-Theme von Goblin. Es ist mir bis heute unbegreiflich, warum dieses Theme nicht ganz vorne genannt wird, wenn es um "gruselige Film-Themes" geht:

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pins1y0XAa0


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. September 2014)

Schon beim Lesen merkt man, wie Dir mehrfach einer abgegangen ist! Ganz großes Kino oder in dem Fall ja eher Konzertsaal!


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (25. September 2014)

Fifa (:


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. September 2014)

Fifa (:

Meins braucht noch ne Stunde


----------



## Wynn (25. September 2014)

lebkuchen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. September 2014)

Pff! Banause! Du Dummlaller hast doch von Vinyl genau 0,0 Hupe... ups, falsches Forum; falscher Thread!

[..]

 

Deine Beiträge sind immer sowas von sick. 

Würde gerne wissen was du so beruflich treibst.


----------



## Tikume (25. September 2014)

Amazon Fire TV heute gekommen.

Installation war wie erwartet einfach. Anstecken, WLAN-Passwort eingeben. Danach hat sich das Ding abner erstmal ein Software Update genehmigt und danach wollte es das WLAN-Passwort erst nochmal haben, was es dann aber nach einigen Sekunden revidiert hat.

 

Für Prime Nutzer auf jeden Fall ein schönes Stück Hardware. Die Sprachsuche funktioniert tadellos (lediglich bei "Alf" habe ich es dran bekommen und er hat mir 3 Varianten zur Auswahl präsentiert, vermutlich weil es recht kurz ist). Die Fernbedienung ist nicht auf eine Sichtlinie angewiesen, prinzipiell könnte man sich das Ding wohl auch zwischen die Arschbacken klemmen (was die Sprachsuche erschweren dürfte).

Richtig nett ist, dass eine ausgesuchte Serie bei mir sofort auf Knopfdruck startete. Es musste also nicht noch kurz gebuffert werden. Ob das immer so klappt, weiss ich nicht. In dem Fall hatte ich schon andere Folgen der Staffel gesehen und das DIng versucht offenbar "vorraus zu ahnen" was man als nächstes schauen könnte.

 

Apps gibt es auch, die ZDF Mediathek habe ich getestet und funktioniert problemlos. Die Sprachsuche lässt sich allerdings dafür nicht nutzen. Auch hab man hier wieder die paar Sekunden Buffering bevor ein Video startet.

Netflix wird schon auf der Packung beworben mit "ab Herbst 2014" - gibt es also derzeit noch nicht.

 

Auch Spiele laufen auf dem Ding. Getestet habe ich Asphalt 8, was durchaus eine gute Figur macht und graphisch meiner Ansicht nach mit den LastGen Konsolen durchaus konkurrieren kann. Für mich ist das aber bestenfalls ein Gimmick und ich denke mal jeder hier wird eh PC/Konsole haben. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass ein älteres Zielpublikum das noch nicht zockt hier angefixt werden könnte.

Grlßtes Problem ist halt die Steuerung. Die geht über die Fernbedienung nicht schlechter als beim Smartphone, gleichzeitig bin ich der Meinung dass sie von einem Gamepad auch nicht weiter profitieren würde. Es bleibt halt dabei, dass automatisch Gas gegeben wird und man nur bremst, lenkt und Nitro drückt.

 

Was mich bisher irritiert ist, dass es keinen Aus-Schalter gibt. Entweder schaltet es irgendwann von alleine runter oder ist ständig an .. mhm.

 

Alles in allem: Wenn man Prime nutzt und das DIng für 49 EUR bekommen hat, ist das ein schönes Teil. FÜr 99 EUR wüsste ich nicht ob ich zuschlagen würde. Amazon Prime kann man ja auch durchaus vernünftig auf PS3 & Co verwenden.


----------



## myadictivo (26. September 2014)

mist, jetzt dachte ich schon alf gäbs bei instant video ^^


----------



## Tikume (26. September 2014)

Gibt es doch auch. Nur halt nicht inklusive =p


----------



## hockomat (26. September 2014)

Gabs mal ne Zeit lang im Prime inbegriffen leider wurden viele gute Sachen mit der Umstellung von Lovefilm auf Amazon Prime instant Video entfernt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. September 2014)

Outlast für die Ps4 7,99.-

4 Dosen Energy

L&M Kippen

Gute Laune.

 

:>

 

Update, heute noch Strider zugelegt


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. September 2014)

Diese Woche neu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ Monkey Island SE Doppelpack


----------



## Wynn (27. September 2014)

Crucial BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00CEU Ballistix Sport Arbeitsspeicher 8GB (1600MHz, CL9, 240-polig, 2x 4G DDR3-RAM Kit


----------



## Carcharoth (28. September 2014)

BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00CEU

 
Würd ichs nicht besser wissen, würd ich einfach mal behaupten du hättest random auf die Tastatur eingehackt.
 
Zum Topic: Ein Le Hook!


----------



## Wynn (28. September 2014)

Würd ichs nicht besser wissen, würd ich einfach mal behaupten du hättest random auf die Tastatur eingehackt.
 
Zum Topic: Ein Le Hook! 

 

nutz die neue google suchfunktion vom forum das ist der copy und paste name von dem ramkit


----------



## ZAM (28. September 2014)

nutz die neue google suchfunktion vom forum


Die was? O_O


----------



## Wynn (28. September 2014)

ach die ist nicht vom forum ?

 

dann kam die wohl von chrome mit letzten update und ist mir nicht aufgefallen


----------



## myadictivo (28. September 2014)

liefertermin für mein amazon fire TV 

 

blöde frage : ich würde das teil ggf an nem pc-monitor benutzen. gibts ne möglichkeit den sound bei hdmi ausgabe abzugreifen ? der monitor hat ja keine boxen. so könnt ich nen 0815 brüllwürfelset zwischen klemmen. ansonsten scheint die box ja nur optical out zu bieten, keine ahnung obs dafür günstige stereo sets gibt..


----------



## Carcharoth (28. September 2014)

Die was? O_O

 

Bwahaha. Der Blick


----------



## Wynn (28. September 2014)

ich habe von saturn super sontag einen neuen usb stick 16 gb fgür 6,99

 

 

und hey ich wusste ja nicht was wir alles neues mit dem forum haben ^^ 

 

du kannst ja sogar jeden einzelnen posting hier im forum auf twitter, g+, facebook, reddit und co teilen da hätte sein gekonnt das das board auch ne suchfunktion via google bietet ^^


----------



## ZAM (28. September 2014)

liefertermin für mein amazon fire TV 



Dito ... 9. Dezember


----------



## Davatar (29. September 2014)

Nicht mehr ganz neu, dafür nun aber offiziell: ne Fernbeziehung, auch wenn ich sowas eigentlich nie, nie, nie, nie, nie (wieder) haben wollte...

Ein paar gebuchte Flüge in die entsprechende Region für die nächsten paar Monate.

Aber wenn alles läuft wie geplant, wird sich die Distanz gewaltig verringern 

 

Und bevor hier spekuliert wird: nein, nix im Osten, eher im Norden ^^


----------



## myadictivo (29. September 2014)

fernbeziehung > gemeinsame wohnung 

ich hab neu : hass auf congstar


----------



## Davatar (29. September 2014)

fernbeziehung > gemeinsame wohnung 

ich hab neu : hass auf congstar

Nicht, wenn Du jedes Mal Flugtickets brauchst, um Dein Mädel besuchen zu können


----------



## myadictivo (29. September 2014)

naja. meine letzte fernbeziehung lief auch nur über ICE  und trotzdem erinner ich mich lieber an diese beziehung als an die letzte, wo der drachen hier gewohnt hat 

egal..


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. September 2014)

Diablo 3 UED, kann man ja angeblich zu zweit an einer Konsole spielen. 
Ne Wemoto Jacke &' ne Drop Dead Jogginghose.
3 Päkchen überteuerte Pattafix Transparentklebepads. Hab dann festgestellt das ich noch sehr viel mehr brauchen werde.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (29. September 2014)

Diablo 3 schockt ganz gut, aber Fifa ist gerade trend!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. September 2014)

Würde mir Fifa nie bei Release oder so holen, da extremer Wertverlust. Außer Kaderaktualisierung und unspektakulärer Grafik hat sich doch die letzten Drölf Jahre eh nichts geändert. 

Werd mir evtl. 14 zulegen, weil der Karrieremodus ganz nett ist.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (29. September 2014)

Fifa muss man sich doch für Ultimate Team coppen  und da finde ich es eigentlich ganz cool von Anfang an dabei zu sein. 

Und das aktuelle Fifa behält seinen Wert doch eigentlich recht lange? Konntest Fifa 14 im Gegensatz zu Bf4 und Call of Duty, etc. immer noch bei Gamestop eintaschen, nur so als Beispiel

 

Finde übrigens auch, dass sich gegenüber Fifa 14 vieles geändert haben, spielt sich eigentlich komplett anders   also nach meinem Gefühl..

ob man das gut oder schlecht findet muss ja jeder selber wissen

 

Das letzte Fifa hatte ich übrigens zusammen mit Diablo für 360 gegen Diablo für PS4 getauscht   war noch ein ganz guter Deal finde ich..


----------



## Avenom (29. September 2014)

....

 

Ich hab zwar nicht Neues, aber das Forum hat was Neues oder? Gefaellt mir gut das neue Design.

 

@Tikume, das Amazon Fire TV laedt schon deine Suchergebnisse vor, deswegen wird der Film oder Serie immer sofort abgespielt, sobald man play drueckt. Und es wurde bewusst kein Power Knopf eingebaut, weil das Geraet weiterhin im Hintergrund noch Daten an Amazon liefert und Updates einspielt. Welches man nur verhindern kann, wenn man dann komplett das Kabel zieht. Aber nach mind. 30 Minuten geht das Geraet auch in Standby Modus.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. September 2014)

Ne Kiste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (30. September 2014)

Grippe???


----------



## myadictivo (30. September 2014)

neuen stromanbieter 

ich hoffe der wechsel funktioniert, da der alte vertragsnehmer mein opa ist, ich aber jetzt den zähler auf mich laufen lassen möchte.

ich seh schon kommen, dass es probleme gibt ^^

aber immerhin hundert euro und paar zerquetschte pro jahr mehr auf meinem konto


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. September 2014)

Hab mir heute Morgen aus Langeweile Fifa 14 bestellt...außer ein bisschen Karriere mach ich eh nich. 

 

Außerdem hab ich mich von Vaderfone bequarken lassen, da mein aktueller Vertrag die Tage ausläuft ein neuen zumachen..

Aber ist meiner Meinung nach ganz okay, bekomm für 30EUro/Monat 2,5GB Datenvolumen, Allnetflat für Telefonieren und SmS (wer auch immer das noch benutzt ;D) und das 6er Iphone dazu... 

 

 

Oh und mehrere Rollen doppelseitiges Klebeband, haette ich nur früher das genommen! 3 Rollen á 5 Meter kosten WENIGER als 1 ne Packung Pattafix mit 56 Pads-.-


----------



## Wynn (30. September 2014)

ich hoff du hast die kevlar bzw Panzerstahl hülle fürs iphone 6 mitbestellt weil es ja in der zerbricht und die unterseite sehr glitischig ist


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. September 2014)

Ich hätte mein Hand ins Feuer gelegt, dass von Wynn ein Bendwitz kommt. War so obvious!

War auch nicht sonderlich scharf drauf, aber kostet ja "nichts" und das Volumen ist doch sehr nice.


----------



## Wynn (30. September 2014)

"kostet nichts" das denken viele ^^

 

nur das du wohl jetzt 24 monate an die gebunden bist  

 

ich mein 2,5 gb daten volumen ? tuest da spotify oder so unterwegs nutzen ? 

 

ich tue inzwischen bei handy, festnetz/inet und tv ausrechnen was das beste für mich da ist


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (30. September 2014)

Ich hab Spotify bei Telekom inklusive für 10 Euro im Monat


----------



## Wynn (30. September 2014)

wie kann es inklusive sein wenn du 10 euro im monat für zahlst ? 

 

damit es nicht völlig ot geht

 

usb stick - usb 3.0 - 16 gb da mein alter 8 gb stick langsam hinüber ist


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (30. September 2014)

Spotify Premium oder wie immer das heißt kostet 10 Euro im Monat, egal bei welchem Anbieter du bist. Bei der Telekom werden die verbrauchten Daten aber nicht abgerechnet...

 

Hab Aubameyang und Esswein neu für mein Ultimate Team  hat noch jemand gute Tipps für ein Bundesliga Team?


----------



## Greendesert (30. September 2014)

Hab mir mal EA Access für einen Monat gegönnt. Wollte mir schon fast Battlefield 4 im Handel kaufen, was aber noch 60&#8364; kostet 

Nun hab ich Battlefield 4 und FIFA 14 für 3,99&#8364; im Monat


----------



## Grushdak (30. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

32 GB


----------



## Patiekrice (30. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Habe das mal für 5 Euro gebraucht im Gamestop geholt fürn Coop :'D Spaßfaktor ist auf jeden Fall extrem hoch wenn die "Aliens" wie Puppen durch die Gegend fliegen und das friendly fire komplett ausartet untereinander hahaha! Werden es aber demnächst auch evtl mal mit Resident Evil versuchen und Sachen ausm Index. Bin aber gerade eher auf folgendem hängen geblieben ;D

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Macht mir halt gerade ultra Laune und da es keine monatlichen Kosten hat und nicht so derbe unterentwickelt wie Dragonnest ist, wird mich das hoffentlich noch einige Zeit unterhalten und auf Trap halten. Hab heute 6h am Stück mit einem Bekannten gezockt.. der kam mit Laptop her und ab ging :'D

 

 

 

UND eine neue, grandiose Signatur habe ich!


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (30. September 2014)

Hab mir mal EA Access für einen Monat gegönnt. Wollte mir schon fast Battlefield 4 im Handel kaufen, was aber noch 60&#8364; kostet 

Nun hab ich Battlefield 4 und FIFA 14 für 3,99&#8364; im Monat 

 

Habe BF4 letztens im Sale für 35 oder 40 gekauft, hätte ich eine Xbox One würde ich mir das aber glaube ich auch holen, klingt ganz nice!


----------



## Greendesert (30. September 2014)

Habe BF4 letztens im Sale für 35 oder 40 gekauft, hätte ich eine Xbox One würde ich mir das aber glaube ich auch holen, klingt ganz nice!

 

Ja auf der Xbox 360 wollte ich es mir nicht holen, da keine 64 Spieler Unterstützung. Aber jetzt auf der One ist das schon ganz nice.

 

Zudem, kommen zu EA Access mit der Zeit auch neue Spiele, aber für mich hat sich das ganze schon für Battlefield 4 gelohnt


----------



## win3ermute (1. Oktober 2014)

Man sollte bestimmte Labels nicht bei Fratzenbuch "liken", denn dann erfährt man von Dingen wie dem "Arrow Flashsale", wo diese Firma einen Haufen ihrer sonst recht teuren Veröffentlichungen zu knapp der Hälfte des Preises anbietet. Die Vernunft sagt "Nö, das mußt Du alles beim Umzug mitschleppen! Lass mal!"; der Sammeltrieb sagt "Halt die verdammte Schnauze, blöde Vernunft! Wer braucht Dich schon?!" Und ich habe mich zurückgehalten; sind nur 6 Ausgaben geworden... und die verdammte Firma hat ihren guten Ruf nicht zu Unrecht; die reiht sich locker neben "Criterion" ein, was Ausstattung und Qualität angeht (ist schon traurig, daß die englische Ausgabe der "Blechtrommel" besser ausgestattet ist als die deutschen VÖs).

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (1. Oktober 2014)

meine eine katze hat mir heute ihr neues haustier vorgestellt..

willy der wurm wohnt jetzt auch hier ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Oktober 2014)

MiddleEarth - Shadow of Mordor PS4


----------



## Königmarcus (1. Oktober 2014)

Ein neues Handy, das _Samsung Galaxy Alpha_, sowie die beiden _Taken_ (96 Hours)-Filme. Da der dritte ja "bald" kommt und ich gehört hab, dass die richtig gut sein sollen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. Oktober 2014)

Die Vernunft sagt ...  der Sammeltrieb sagt "Halt die verdammte Schnauze, blöde Vernunft! Wer braucht Dich schon?!"


Die beiden Vögel kenne ich auch zur Genüge und auch bei mir hat der Sammeltrieb in der Regel, die größere Fresse. 

... sowie die beiden _Taken_ (96 Hours)-Filme. Da der dritte ja "bald" kommt und ich gehört hab, dass die richtig gut sein sollen.


Der erste Teil ist richtig gut, den zweiten kann man mal gucken, kommt aber nicht ansatzweise an Teil 1 ran. Wenn das Niveau weiter so fällt, dann ist Nummer 3 auf einer Stufe mit Sharknado und der war echt schlimm, so etwas willst Du nicht sehen, glaub mir - bitte.


----------



## Aun (1. Oktober 2014)

Der erste Teil ist richtig gut, den zweiten kann man mal gucken, kommt aber nicht ansatzweise an Teil 1 ran. Wenn das Niveau weiter so fällt, dann ist Nummer 3 auf einer Stufe mit Sharknado und der war echt schlimm, so etwas willst Du nicht sehen, glaub mir - bitte.

ey nix gegen sharknado! der war genialer trash. ich seh das eher wie die stirb langsam filme bzw expendables ^^

ich hab neu: ne pizza conchita


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2014)

ey nix gegen sharknado! der war genialer trash.

 
*Elitär-Modus an* Also, ich wollte weinen. Nicht weil es Trash war, sondern weil viele Zuschauer glauben jetzt tollen Trash gesehen zu haben, aber das war nur billiger Casual-Mist, Teil 2 hat das noch unterboten. *Elitär-Modus aus* 
 
Neu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. Oktober 2014)

ey nix gegen sharknado! der war genialer trash.


Ich hab schon viel Dreck gesehen, aber Sharknado konnte da noch komplett drunter. Da haben auch die Titten einer 40 jährigen Tara Reid nix mehr rausgerissen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Oktober 2014)

Guter Trash ist:

Machine Girl (Liebelingsfilm&#9829

Horny House of Horror

Gothic & Psycho Lolita


----------



## Aun (1. Oktober 2014)

Guter Trash ist:

Machine Girl (Liebelingsfilm&#9829

Horny House of Horror

Gothic & Psycho Lolita

ach kom. du stehst doch nur auf maschinengewehre, die aus dem arsch kommen ^^


----------



## Wynn (1. Oktober 2014)

ach kom. du stehst doch nur auf maschinengewehre, die aus dem arsch kommen ^^

 

hört sich nach nem asiatischen film an ^^


----------



## win3ermute (1. Oktober 2014)

Naja, was "guter Trash" ist, da dürfte es wohl unzählige Definitionen geben. Für die einen zählen dazu nur jene schmale Anzahl an völlig ernstgemeinten und gerade deswegen umso unfreiwilliger komischen Teile wie "The Room" (der dazu auch noch einer der ganz, ganz wenigen echten "Kultfilme" ist) oder "Story of...". Für die anderen sind's dann Fukudas "Godzilla-Filme"; für wieder andere abstruse asiatische Auswüchse von "Tokyo Gore Police" bis "Fudoh".

 

Was viele dieser "Trash"-Fans an "Sharknado" ablehnen, das ist nicht seine durchaus unterhaltsame Machart oder die abstruse Story, sondern daß dieser Film bereits von Anfang an als "Trash" sehr erfolgreich vermarktet wurde. Aus dem Meer der unzähligen "Shark-", "Piranha-", "Dinosaurier"-TV-Billigst-Produktionen sticht "Sharknado" tatsächlich positiv heraus, weil er - entsprechenden Humor vorausgesetzt - irrsinnig komisch und äußerst unterhaltsam ist; "Sharknado 2" mit seinen Zitaten toppt das sogar (was habe ich am Anfang von "S2" gegrinst, als man tatsächlich "Twilight Zone" hommagierte). Der einzige Film aus der rührigen "The Asylum"-Schmiede (die tatsächlich bereits viel unterirdisch schlechteres abgeliefert hat), der da mithalten kann, ist "Nazis at the center of the earth"; aus dem ganzen Wust von TV-Monster-Filmen hält da vielleicht noch "Redneck Alligators" mit.

 

Als "Partyfilme" sind beide Filme große Klasse. Sicherlich macht es mehr Spaß, solche "Partyfilme" wie z. B. "Creatures from the abyss", "Psychos in love" (ganz, ganz großartiger Film) oder gar einen "Maniac" (1936) neben den etablierten Krachern wie "Plan 9 from outer space", "Death Race 2000" oder "Hollywood Boulevard" selbst zu entdecken, aber die Ablehnung selbsternannter Trash-Liebhaber verstehe ich da nicht und erinnert tatsächlich an "elitäres Gehabe".

 

Und für Leute, die von Haus aus kein Faible für "unterhaltsame schlechte Filme" mitbringen, empfehlen sich beide Teile genauso wie alle anderen hier genannten Streifen eh nicht.


----------



## myadictivo (2. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grade bestellt. allerdings die pegi-version. brauch zock futter für meinen urlaub und erste tests / lets plays sahen gut aus..


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Oktober 2014)

ach kom. du stehst doch nur auf maschinengewehre, die aus dem arsch kommen ^^

Arm nicht Arsch. 

Außerdem: "NA GUT FRITTIERT????!!!"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Oktober 2014)

grade bestellt. allerdings die pegi-version. brauch zock futter für meinen urlaub und erste tests / lets plays sahen gut aus..

 

Die USK Version ist doch Uncut oder ? Weil USK 16...


----------



## myadictivo (3. Oktober 2014)

Die USK Version ist doch Uncut oder ? Weil USK 16...

 

ich hab keine ahnung. ehrlich gesagt habe ich die pegi nur bestellt weil sie für knapp 45&#8364; sehr viel günstiger war als die 60&#8364;+ usk-wucherpreise in den deutschen shops :p

inwieweit da irgendwas cut/uncut ist war mir primär egal 

mal sehn, grade versandbestätigung bekommen, mit a weng glück morgen also da.. schlecht einzuschätzen wegen dem ollen feiertag


----------



## Davatar (3. Oktober 2014)

Eins der besten Brettspiele der Welt: Alhambra




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Oktober 2014)

Eins der besten Brettspiele der Welt: Alhambra

Awwwww jaaaa, das Spiel ist mega. :>


----------



## JokerofDarkness (4. Oktober 2014)

Hiervon die schwarze Ausführung in 2,80m Breite für die kommende Heimkinoinstallation geholt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIn-8du13gI


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2014)

Wasteland 2 Ranger Edition fürn Apfel und ein Ei


----------



## myadictivo (6. Oktober 2014)

2 flaschen polstereiniger (nachdem mir die dreckskatze heut nochmal auf die couch geschifft hat)

neues (das 4te) katzenklo

 

wenn das so weiter geht darf sie gerne 24/7 vor der wohnung bleiben ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (6. Oktober 2014)

2 flaschen polstereiniger (nachdem mir die dreckskatze heut nochmal auf die couch geschifft hat)
neues (das 4te) katzenklo
 
wenn das so weiter geht darf sie gerne 24/7 vor der wohnung bleiben ^^


Kauf Dir nen Hund.


----------



## myadictivo (6. Oktober 2014)

Kauf Dir nen Hund. 

meine schwester hat 2 hunde..die hatten heute verdauungsprobleme in der nacht und haben ihr in die bude gekackt 

da ist mir katzenpinkel fast lieber


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. Oktober 2014)

meine schwester hat 2 hunde..die hatten heute verdauungsprobleme in der nacht und haben ihr in die bude gekackt 
da ist mir katzenpinkel fast lieber 


Das muss wohl irgendwie an Deiner Familie liegen. In den mittlerweile 16 Jahren in denen ich eigene Hunde habe, hat mir kein Hund in die Bude gekackt.


----------



## myadictivo (7. Oktober 2014)

shit happens  der schuldige wurde auch schon ermittelt.. dann klopf mal auf holz, grade in den letzten lebensjahren neigen die hunde wie der mensch zu undichtigkeit..irgendwann wird auch dein erstes mal sein :p

 

heute kommt laut email dann wohl auch mein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hatte ganz vergessen, dass ich das bestellt hatte


----------



## Ogil (7. Oktober 2014)

Also mein Katerchen hat noch nirgends hin gemacht. Er geht immer ordentlich ins Bad auf sein Katzenklo - und manchmal aufs Notklo im Schlafzimmer falls ihm grad im Bad was nicht passt oder wenn er nachts bei uns schlaeft und mal schnell "muss".

 

Neu werd ich im Laufe des Tages ein paar "Butterfox Thumb Grips" haben...


----------



## myadictivo (7. Oktober 2014)

naja..

 

a- hatte er grade erst nen 5 meter langen wurm gekotzt und wurde mit chemo keule behandelt

b- schien er die 2 anderen klos zu meiden wegen deckel/klappe (abmontiert)

c- scheint wahrscheinlich der "ur" übeltäter die leihkatze gewesen zu sein, die angefangen hatte zu markieren. die hatte mir überall hingeschifft, bis ichs frauchen gebeten habe das vieh wieder zu holen

d- hatten sie jetzt 3 tage keinen ausgang, weil ich gucken wollte ob noch wurm nachkommt. protestpinkelaktion

e- schön für euch alle, bringt mir nur nix wenn meiner trotzdem aufs 1000&#8364; sofa schifft und die bude stinkt


----------



## Davatar (7. Oktober 2014)

Ledersofas sind die Lösung 

 

BTT: Mehr Platz in der Wohnung. Hab grad all meine Musik-CDs und CD-Ständer verschenkt, nachdem ich neulich festgestellt hab, dass ich das letzte Mal vor über 10 Jahren ne Musik-CD ausserhalb des Autos gehört hab. Und so selten wie ich Auto fahr, da brauch ich echt keine CDs...


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *klickbar*
 
_"Warum hast du dir nicht die teurere Box mit dem Bonuskram gekauft???????????????????????????"_
Weil ich das schon auswendig kenne und nur die Filme brauchte. Meine Complete-DVD-Box habe ich letztens meinen Geschwistern geschenkt. Mehr Platz für Neues im Regal.


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2014)

sieht man da eingentlich einen unterschied bei der bildquali ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Oktober 2014)

Hatte insgesamt auch 17 Jahre+ Katzen. Waren nie unsauber.

Auch mein Babykätzchen ist rein. 

http://i57.tinypic.com/2j1pv7d.jpg
=> Das ist isse übrigens :>
(Bin im Zug, die mobile Ansicht hat kein Bilderknopf)


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (7. Oktober 2014)

Süßes Kätzchen


----------



## Ogil (7. Oktober 2014)

Die sieht aber schon gross aus? Wie alt ist das Kaetzchen denn?


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2014)

sieht man da eingentlich einen unterschied bei der bildquali ?


Keine Ahnung, habe es eben erst ausgepackt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Oktober 2014)

4 Monate. Auf Bildern sieht Sie eh riesig aus. 

Btt:
Salaaat.


----------



## myadictivo (7. Oktober 2014)

thema ist mit der do-it-yourself couchreinigung jetzt eh abgeschlossen für mich  sobald das ding trocken ist und der gestank sich verzogen hat..

polsterreiniger > febreze.. nur noch die lavendelduftdinger die morgen kommen verteilen..

 

heute neu :

 

driveclub

 

eeeendlich..wegen dem spiel hatte ich anno dazumals die ps4 vorbestellt. heute gesehn, dass mans schon preloaden kann sowie die digitale version für 39,99&#8364; kaufen kann als ps+ mitglied.

da hab ich doch direkt mal zugeschlagen. in 9 stunden, 26min gehts los 

 

ich brauch ein lenkrad verdammt  an die technikfreaks hier : gibts da was mit xbox one, playstation4 und pc kompatibilität ?


----------



## Davatar (7. Oktober 2014)

Kein Plan, aber vielleicht gehn die alle mit USB, dann müsstest Du nur nen USB-Controller oder nen Adapter dafür finden.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (7. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir ist es auch runtergeladen, hoffentlich ist es wirklich nice!

 

 


heute neu :

 

driveclub


----------



## myadictivo (7. Oktober 2014)

Kein Plan, aber vielleicht gehn die alle mit USB, dann müsstest Du nur nen USB-Controller oder nen Adapter dafür finden.

 

ich glaube so einfach ist das leider nicht. habe mich etwas eingelesen heute. schade, ich hätte lust mir so ein richtigen rennsitz mit allem drum und dran zusammen zu stellen, aber dann müsste das halt auf allen plattformen unterstützt werden.

inwiefern und warum es da probleme gibt bin ich jetzt überfragt  aber für eine konsole ist mir das zu teuer..

 

@Dr.Gonzo

kannst mich ja adden wenn du magst, psn - > myadictivo 

auf twitch konnte ich schon bißl zugucken. sah ganz nett aus. bin gespannt wie es sich zockt.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Oktober 2014)

Das Problem ist, dass das ganse Zubehör erst im Kommen ist. Das dauert noch ein bisschen, bis dann PS4 und Xone mit einem einzigen Lenkrad unterstützt werden. Es gibt jetzt ja noch mittleweile Werbung für  "das erste Lenkrad für die PS4 mit Force Feedback". Das dauert also noch alles.

 

@Topic: Nachdem ich bei der eigenen Engine an einen toten Punkt geraten bin, hab ich mir nun folgendes gegönnt

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3446439390/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Legendary (7. Oktober 2014)

- Neuer Kühlschrank

- Neues Backcover für mein 2 Jahre altes Galaxy S3

- Alien Isolation und Forza Horizon 2 für 360


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. Oktober 2014)

sieht man da eingentlich einen unterschied bei der bildquali ?


Zur DVD-Version auf alle Fälle ja, wenn man nicht total blind ist.


----------



## Grushdak (7. Oktober 2014)

seit gestern nun die ...

 

Roccat Kone XTD

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings hat Paypal sich bei der Bezahlung den Knaller erlaubt und den Preis gleich 2x von meinem Konto gezogen.^^


----------



## myadictivo (8. Oktober 2014)

Styx Master of Shadows..

 

kurzentschlossen gekauft, nachdem ich gesehn hab das es sowohl im MS Store als auch im PSN ebenfalls heute released wurde 

 

muss aufhören games zu kaufen


----------



## Legendary (8. Oktober 2014)

- Neue Original VAG Velours Fußmatten für richtig schmales Geld ersteigert, man meint gar nicht, dass es in Ebay noch Schnäppchen gibt

- Shark Antenne

- Nebelscheinwerfer + Gitter


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Oktober 2014)

30mm Plugs in weiß.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Oktober 2014)

neue Graka


----------



## ZAM (9. Oktober 2014)

neue Graka

 

Wasn? Wasn? Wasn?


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Oktober 2014)

Die hier: http://www.alternate.de/MSI/GeForce-GTX-970-Gaming-4G-Grafikkarte/html/product/1158971?

 

Ich brauch aber noch ein passendes Spiel. *g*


----------



## Wynn (9. Oktober 2014)

Metro Redux würde sich da anbieten schrotti oder Metro 2033 und Metro Last light sehen auch damit immer noch sehr gut aus

 

Oder Skyrim mit 2K Texturen Mod ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2014)

The Evil Within sagt 4GB VRAM


----------



## Patiekrice (10. Oktober 2014)

Avatar, yo

 

 

Und 2 Tshirts.


----------



## Wynn (10. Oktober 2014)

Kreislaufärger, chronische bronchtis und salzstangen


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Oktober 2014)

Mein Surface 3 Pro 

[attachment=13726:WP_20141010_001.jpg] [attachment=13727:WP_20141010_003.jpg]


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Oktober 2014)

Surimies in Massen!


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Oktober 2014)

neues Laptop


----------



## Aun (10. Oktober 2014)

Surimies in Massen! 

urghs

ich bevorzuge echte meeresfrüchte  ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin kein Trillionär. Und die Tiefkühldinger mag ich nicht so.

Darum war Thailand essenstechnisch MEIN Paradies.


----------



## Patiekrice (10. Oktober 2014)

Klobrille


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Oktober 2014)

Netflix, haben leider kein Hannibal.


----------



## Aun (10. Oktober 2014)

achja wie viele anderen warscheinlich auch: dragon age origisn für umme


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich war heute in einem Globus, ich bin so geflashed gewesen. 

 

Hab aber nichts spannendes gekauft:

-Bewerbungsumschläge

-Bewerbungsfotos gemacht

-So komische Waldfruchtpastillen in ner Dose gekauft&#9829;

-100g frischen geräucherten Lachs (Uah, der war so abartig lecker._.)

-Knopfzellbatterien

-GRANATAPFEL!!!&#9829;

-Druckerpapier.

 

Achso... und grad Air Max 90 Premium iD, "designed" und bestellt.

Ist zwar 35 Euro teurer als die regulären, dafür sind sie so wie ich sie will.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. Oktober 2014)

Hätte auch Bock mir mit id die Independence Day Air Max zu machen! Poste mal Bild von deinen

Neu habe ich Shindy :tanzsmilie:


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. Oktober 2014)

Uh wirklich sehr nice!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Oktober 2014)

Danke, hab auch ne Stunde rumprobiert, bis er mir wirklich gefallen hat.

Leider ist das Farbangebot recht reduziert.


----------



## Aun (11. Oktober 2014)

käsefüße incoming ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Oktober 2014)

Humble Bundle


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (12. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt doch das Herr der Ringe Spiel beim Gamestop geholt


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2014)

Thief Master Edition für 6,80 &#8364;

 

hatte noch storecredit bei gmg und dann gabs ja noch den 20% gutschein zum daily deal ^^


----------



## Magogan (12. Oktober 2014)

2 Domains für mein Spiel für knapp 35 Euro. Es ist übrigens erstaunlich, wie viele Domains es gibt, die einfach nur gekauft wurden, um sie teuer zu verkaufen, falls sie jemand haben will. Zum Glück waren die .net- und die .de-Variante noch frei.

 

Jetzt nur noch irgendwie den Namen sichern (als Marke eintragen lassen).


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Childish Gambino - Kauai

 

Good shit...


----------



## vollmi (13. Oktober 2014)

yeah endlich hab ich mich durchgerungen.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dreambox DM 7080 HD PVR 2xS2 Sat-Receiver

 

Ersetzt meine alte 8000HD.

 

Future is now.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Oktober 2014)

Nichts haptisches, aber mega den Hype auf Cyper Punk 2077, der Trailer ist Orgasmus pur.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Parka von J&J, hoffentlich passt er :x


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Oktober 2014)

Nichts haptisches, aber mega den Hype auf Cyper Punk 2077, der Trailer ist Orgasmus pur.

Gibt es mittlerweile was neues?


----------



## Wynn (13. Oktober 2014)

Herbst 2015 ist es geplant


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Oktober 2014)

Nein, aber ich bin so überwältigt vom Soundtrack und der erzeugten Atmosphäre vom Trailer.<3


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (13. Oktober 2014)

Jacke ist nice, ist das schwarz?

Laufe immer schon in Wintersachen rum, bräuchte auch noch so eine 

Hat die auch Kapuze?

 

 


viva la france


----------



## myadictivo (13. Oktober 2014)

ich weiß, mein letztes mal französisch hatte ich vor fast 20 jahren und ich habs damals schon gehasst. man verzeihe mein viva :p


----------



## Greendesert (13. Oktober 2014)

Bei mueller gibt es momentan 20% auf alle Spiele 

 

Bin auch am überlegen wieder was zu holen. Gibts Empfehlungen auf der One?


----------



## myadictivo (13. Oktober 2014)

forza horzion 2, falls du was für rennspiele übrig hast


----------



## Greendesert (13. Oktober 2014)

Ja hatte auch schon mit Forza 5 geliebäugelt ^^

 

Nur bin ich mir da immer nicht so mit der Langzeitmotivation sicher :/

 

Edit: Achja, gestern mal Project Spark runtergeladen ... sehr umfangreich!


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (13. Oktober 2014)

Ist verziehen, hauptsache Frankreich  

 

Ich kann das Herr der Ringe Game empfehlen, überraschend doch ganz fantastisch geworden, obwohl ich nicht soo der Fan bin

 

Forza würde ich auch sofort coppen, wenn ich Xbox One hätte


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2014)

Jacke ist nice, ist das schwarz?

Laufe immer schon in Wintersachen rum, bräuchte auch noch so eine 

Hat die auch Kapuze?

 

 

 

Ist eher ein dunkles Grau. Hat ne Kapuze, ist allerdings nicht gefüttert (steht zumindest nicht auf Amazon).

 

Soll aber laut den Rezensionen gut warm halten, morgen kann ich mehr sagen


----------



## Greendesert (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann das Herr der Ringe Game empfehlen, überraschend doch ganz fantastisch geworden, obwohl ich nicht soo der Fan bin

 

Bin ich schon dran, gestern in das zweite gebiet gekommen


----------



## myadictivo (13. Oktober 2014)

forza 5 bekommst halt mittlerweile schon für 25&#8364; nachgeschmissen. gabs zumindest in den letzten tagen mal immer wieder deals. glaube da kommt müller selbst mit 20% aber nicht ran bei den mondpreisen die die manchmal haben.

ich find horizon 2 > forza 5. zumindest was die vielfalt angeht. forza 5 sind halt sehr wenige strecken 

ja, das hdr game macht auch spass, sofern man was für assassins creed meets batman gameplay übrig hat 

das metro remake gibts wohl auch günstig und dürfte ne überlegung wert sein. weiß ja nicht was du so für genres bevorzugst.

 

thema frankreich : immerhin habe ich meine 5 jahre pflicht-französisch bisher 1x nutzen können um nem typ zu verclickern welchen bus er nehmen muss.. hat sich gelohnt die lernerei  ob er angekommen ist, ist leider nicht überliefert...hehe


----------



## Greendesert (13. Oktober 2014)

Also Genres bin ich recht offen, außer Sport 

 

Assassins Creed ist bei mir immer ein Pflichtkauf, daher auch Mordors Schatten.

 

Und zu Horizon 2, ja dieses Flair mit Sommer, Sonne, Stand und mehr sieht schon echt gut aus. Und die Metro Teile waren auf dem PC schon super!


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (13. Oktober 2014)

Ist eher ein dunkles Grau. Hat ne Kapuze, ist allerdings nicht gefüttert (steht zumindest nicht auf Amazon).

 

Soll aber laut den Rezensionen gut warm halten, morgen kann ich mehr sagen 

 

Bin gespannt 

Brauche auch definitiv noch einen herbstlichen Parka, meine Jacken sind entweder zu kurz oder zu warm.. oder zu dünn

 

 

 


thema frankreich : immerhin habe ich meine 5 jahre pflicht-französisch bisher 1x nutzen können um nem typ zu verclickern welchen bus er nehmen muss.. hat sich gelohnt die lernerei  ob er angekommen ist, ist leider nicht überliefert...hehe


 


 

Assassins Creed ist bei mir immer ein Pflichtkauf, daher auch Mordors Schatten.

 

Ich freue mich übrigens sehr auf Unity, denke das wird der Hit


----------



## Greendesert (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich freue mich übrigens sehr auf Unity, denke das wird der Hit  

 

Hab es schon vorbestellt  Freue mich auch tierisch


----------



## Magogan (13. Oktober 2014)

Knapp 170 Euro im Lotto gewonnen, jay!


----------



## Greendesert (13. Oktober 2014)

Knapp 170 Euro im Lotto gewonnen, jay!

 

Glückwunsch! Wie lange schon gespielt ohne was zu gewinnen?


----------



## myadictivo (13. Oktober 2014)

dann ist der erste meilenstein fürs geheime spieleprojekt ja geschafft..


----------



## Magogan (13. Oktober 2014)

Glückwunsch! Wie lange schon gespielt ohne was zu gewinnen? 

Immer mal zwischendurch was gewonnen, von daher nicht so lange.


----------



## ZAM (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mal die Beiträge zu denen für DE nicht geeigneten Wolfenstein-Versionen entfernt. Danke für Euer Verständnis.


----------



## myadictivo (14. Oktober 2014)

^^ muss man nicht verstehen..deutschland halt..


----------



## vollmi (14. Oktober 2014)

Ihr seid schon arme Krauts


----------



## myadictivo (14. Oktober 2014)

Augensalat des Todes (14 augig)

- allerdings muss ich noch 2 stunden warten um den blitzangebotspreis abzuwarten. 15&#8364; normalpreis ist mir der scheiss nicht wert.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greendesert (14. Oktober 2014)

Das soll 15&#8364; sonst kosten?!


----------



## myadictivo (14. Oktober 2014)

ja..hab grad gesehn das es 40 augen zum selben preis gibt  deshalb wart ich mal ab was die kleine portion kosten soll im angebot.. als gag für arbeit an halloween reichts allemal..


----------



## Greendesert (14. Oktober 2014)

Ja die Dinger sind schon Super aber das ist nen echt stolzer Preis


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE


----------



## Aun (14. Oktober 2014)

feierabend


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Oktober 2014)

Smash Bros für den 3DS, Mario Kart 8 für die WiiU und Chillerama, uuuund Tattootermin.

 

Ich liebe den Müller&#9829;

 

#Edit, n Drop Dead Shirt.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (14. Oktober 2014)

Endlich Peggle 2 für PS4


----------



## Plato0n (15. Oktober 2014)

Also haben tue ich es noch nicht.....und bezahlt ist es auch noch nicht....aber unterstütz hab ich es  in sofern zählt es als Anschaffung....oder? oder?!

 

Neolab N2 Smartpen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greendesert (15. Oktober 2014)

Was kostet denn der Spaß?


----------



## Plato0n (15. Oktober 2014)

Das Bild ist auch gleichzeitig Link 

 

ich glaube das waren jetzt 125 AUD, also australische Dollar, was bei aktuellem Kurs inklusive Versand 85&#8364; sind....das ist halt gerade mal die Hälfte vergleichbarer aktueller smartpens


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Oktober 2014)

Also haben tue ich es noch nicht.....und bezahlt ist es auch noch nicht....aber unterstütz hab ich es  in sofern zählt es als Anschaffung....oder? oder?!

 

Neolab N2 Smartpen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Richtig geil.


----------



## Legendary (15. Oktober 2014)

The Evil Within für 360...so ein KRANKES Spiel!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Oktober 2014)

Ein zweiten Ps4 Controller.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Oktober 2014)

Nen freigeschalteten Abenteuermodus in Diablo 3


----------



## Greendesert (16. Oktober 2014)

Das Bild ist auch gleichzeitig Link 
 
ich glaube das waren jetzt 125 AUD, also australische Dollar, was bei aktuellem Kurs inklusive Versand 85 sind....das ist halt gerade mal die Hälfte vergleichbarer aktueller smartpens



Ja das mit dem Link ist auf dem Handy leider nicht so ersichtlich gewesen  und 85 geht echt, auf der Arbeit musste ich schon mal eins für über 200 mit Block testen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Oktober 2014)

Glaube ich leg mir son Ding auch zu.
Kompatibel mit Photoshop oder Illustrator?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (16. Oktober 2014)

Gestern gab es hunderte alte handgemachte Ziegel aus einem über 100jährigen Fachwerkhaus, die ich für die Zwischenwand im neuen Haus geholt habe. War eine Sauarbeit, aber was tut man nicht alles für seinen persönlichen Traum. Da hunderte aufgestapelte Steine nicht gerade sehr photogen sind, haue ich mal die aktuellsten Grundrissplanungen des EG hier rein. Bin da für jegliche Tipps offen!

Grundsätzlich sind meine Frau und ich uns im Erdgeschoss bis auf Kleinigkeiten ziemlich einig. Der Wohn- Essbereich mit der kommenden Heimkinoinstallation besteht aktuell noch aus 3 Räumen. Geplant ist, dass wahrscheinlich zwei Eingangstüren und eine Wand weichen muss. Eine andere Wand bekommt einen Durchbruch und besagte Zwischenwand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider lässt die Planungsapp kein Einfügen von massiven Eichenbalken zu, denn die Zwischenwand will ich jeweils vorne und hinten mit einem U-Profil aus alter Eiche einrahmen. In die Schattenfuge kommt dann indirektes Licht. Zugang zur Installation und den Kabeln wird über eine rückseitige, aber unsichtbare Serviceklappe gewährleistet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist übrigens von beiden Seiten der Zwischenwand eine TV-Installation angedacht, wobei die Zuspielung als Zone 2 über die Marantz Vorstufe laufen soll. Ausgabe im Esszimmer erfolgt dann aber nur über Stereo-LS. Denkbar ist da ein gebrauchtes Ergo oder Karat Set als Regal-LS, angetrieben über eine zusätzliche Endstufe oder alternativ wäre auch ein potentes Aktiv-Set denkbar. Bin da noch nicht am Ende mit meinen Überlegungen und zudem für vieles offen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch schlecht in der App gelöst, ist die Optik des Bodens, da die Laufrichtung genau andersrum sein wird, sprich längs und es wird exakt dieser hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (16. Oktober 2014)

sehr nice. auch die idee mit den eichenprofilen. die hat mein vater in seinem haus auch. aische rusrtikal kommt immer gut ^^

das bad hat kein fenster? und was ist denn bei dir der raum "blu-ray"?

ansonsten sehr schick. würde es nicht anders planen, außer vllt ne offene küche.

me like!

edit: sieht natürlich ohne treppenaufgang ein bischen komisch aus ^^ oder schlaft ihr dann auf der couch?


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Oktober 2014)

Von der Größe her würde ich sagen, dass Blue-Ray ein einziges Regal wird.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (16. Oktober 2014)

sehr nice. auch die idee mit den eichenprofilen. die hat mein vater in seinem haus auch. aische rusrtikal kommt immer gut ^^
das bad hat kein fenster? und was ist denn bei dir der raum "blu-ray"?
ansonsten sehr schick. würde es nicht anders planen, außer vllt ne offene küche.
me like!
edit: sieht natürlich ohne treppenaufgang ein bischen komisch aus ^^ oder schlaft ihr dann auf der couch?


Geschlafen wird im OG und Treppenaufgang ist doch drin. Fenster einzeichnen im Bad war erst einmal nicht so wichtig, da ich da vor dem Einzug nichts ändere. Blu-ray wird der Medienraum, der komplett mit Regale ausgestattet werden und hoffentlich so allen Filmen genügend Platz liefern soll.

Gegen eine offene Küche haben wir uns bewusst entschieden, da wir keinen Kochgeruch im Wohnbereich haben wollen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Oktober 2014)

Mit welchem Programm hast du den Grundriss erstellt?
Bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem gutem Programm


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. Oktober 2014)

Das ist die App Home Design 3D.


----------



## myadictivo (17. Oktober 2014)

notiz an mich selbst : nach dem nächsten zahnarztbesuch die anzeige der signaturen aktivieren..

 

edit : öhm..wie kommt die antwort hier rein, obwohl im guten morgen thread geschrieben..it's magic


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Oktober 2014)

Krankmeldung bis Montag


----------



## Legendary (17. Oktober 2014)

Nachdem beim alten Kühlschrank schon nach Einzug vor 1 Jahr das Thermostat defekt war und der Kühlschrank entweder 8° oder 1° Kühlleistung konnte und zudem ein enormer Stromfresser war gabs nun vom Vermieter nen neuen Kühlschrank geschenkt - wenn auch nur von Beko, aber immerhin A++ und nur 126kw/h Verbrauch jährlich, in etwa die Hälfte des alten gleicher Größe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (17. Oktober 2014)

steht der verbrauch bei den kühlschränken denn irgendwo auf nem typschild oder ähnliches ? hab nämlich auch noch einen asbach uralt kühlschrank und im zuge des stromanbieter-wechsels bin ich ja auch ständig bemüht meinen kw/h level gering wie möglich zu halten


----------



## Carcharoth (17. Oktober 2014)

Neue Tasten für die Tastatur 

 

(NumLock hat noch das Symbol der Horde, aber irgendwie hab ich vergessen das zu fotografiern)

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

FFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUUFUFUUFUFUUUUUUFUIFUFUFUFUFIUFUIUIFFUIFIUFUIFUFUFUUUUUUUCK SO LANGE GEWARTET OMMMMMMMMMMMMMMFG


----------



## Legendary (17. Oktober 2014)

steht der verbrauch bei den kühlschränken denn irgendwo auf nem typschild oder ähnliches ? hab nämlich auch noch einen asbach uralt kühlschrank und im zuge des stromanbieter-wechsels bin ich ja auch ständig bemüht meinen kw/h level gering wie möglich zu halten

 

Einfach nach deinem Kühlschrank googeln.  

Ansonsten den Hersteller fragen oder ganz einfach einen Verbrauchszähler kaufen / ausleihen und schauen was er insgesamt an Watt braucht und dann rechnen, was er dann an kw/h pro Jahr benötigt.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Oktober 2014)

Neue Tasten für die Tastatur 

 

(NumLock hat noch das Symbol der Horde, aber irgendwie hab ich vergessen das zu fotografiern)

 

 

Ich brauche das.


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Oktober 2014)

Geschlafen wird im OG und Treppenaufgang ist doch drin. Fenster einzeichnen im Bad war erst einmal nicht so wichtig, da ich da vor dem Einzug nichts ändere. Blu-ray wird der Medienraum, der komplett mit Regale ausgestattet werden und hoffentlich so allen Filmen genügend Platz liefern soll.

Gegen eine offene Küche haben wir uns bewusst entschieden, da wir keinen Kochgeruch im Wohnbereich haben wollen.

Hey Joker,

 

hast du nen Link zu dem Holzboden im letzten Bild? Sieht sehr edel aus!


----------



## Legendary (18. Oktober 2014)

Haha ich feier deine Signatur!


----------



## myadictivo (18. Oktober 2014)

Einfach nach deinem Kühlschrank googeln. 

 

steht leider von vorne nix drauf  muss ich mal irgendwann aus dem schrank rausziehen und gucken 

im zuge des nun verschobenen küchen neukaufs wirds wohl eh was komplett anderes..

 

grade vorbestellt :

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

am 05.12.2014 ist release


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Oktober 2014)

6? Ernsthaft?

Ich bin 21 und hab immer noch Angst davor.


----------



## Aun (18. Oktober 2014)

6? Ernsthaft?

Ich bin 21 und hab immer noch Angst davor.

get your shit together!

nicht die mama! nicht die mama! genial. ich glaub das muss ich mir auch holen


----------



## myadictivo (18. Oktober 2014)

hehe..ja keine ahnung. ich sitz nicht in irgendwelchen jugendschutz-gremien und muss mir nen kopf drüber zerbrechen ab wann kind das gucken darf/sollte/könnte 

hab mir auf yt paar folgen reingezogen, teilweise schon harter stoff..aaaber es sind ja dinos/puppen/etc..


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (18. Oktober 2014)

Die Dinos sind doch top 

 

Neu habe ich The Wolf Among Us fürs Ipad, schockt sehr gut


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Oktober 2014)

neuer Router


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. Oktober 2014)

Hey Joker,
 
hast du nen Link zu dem Holzboden im letzten Bild? Sieht sehr edel aus!


Kronotex Harbour-Oak


----------



## Ascalari (18. Oktober 2014)

Kronotex Harbour-Oak

 

Kronotex autsch arg teuer......Als Parkettleger kann ich dir nur sagen such dir besser ne andere Marke aus mit kronotex wirst du nicht glücklich.Schreib mir ne PM dann kann ich dir was besseres empfehlen wenn du magst.

 

lg

 

Asca


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Oktober 2014)

FFUFUFUFUFUFUFUFUUFUFUUFUFUUUUUUFUIFUFUFUFUFIUFUIUIFFUIFIUFUIFUFUFUUUUUUUCK SO LANGE GEWARTET OMMMMMMMMMMMMMMFG

 

 

SOOOOOOO LANGWEILIG.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2014)

SOOOOOOO LANGWEILIG.



SOOOOO WIE DUUUUUU


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Oktober 2014)

Heeeeeeeeey! :c Sorry, aber Gitarre ist super lame irgendwie, hab ich schonmal anders erlebt und generell ist es irgendwie nicht mal EINBISSCHEN was neues, sondern alles in irgendeiner Art und Weise schonmal auf einem anderen Slipknot-Album da gewesen. Ich bin kein Verfechter dafür, dass sich jede Band bei jedem Album neu erfinden muss.. aber da seit 2008 kein neues Album erschien, hatte ich etwas mehr erwartet.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2014)

Ja weiß ich doch, bin ja auch ein kleines bisschen enttäuscht. Aber was sollten sie noch anders machen ? 

 

Eine Band kann sich mMn schlecht neu erfinden, wenn es sie schon so lange gibt. Außer sie machen nen kompletten Genre-Wechsel, was bei Slipknot nicht passieren wird. Korn hatte ja das Dubstep Album, das war was neues. Und ihr aktuelles Album ? Wieder viel vom Alten.


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Oktober 2014)

Wie gesagt; Keine Band muss sich neu erfinden. Aber nach so einer langen Pause bin ich der Meinung kommt entweder was, bei dem die Fans denken "wow, wie fett, gibihm!", "hmm, irgendwie was VOLLKOMMEN NEUES .. weiss nicht." oder halt so etwas wie wir jetzt haben. Das Album kommt irgendwie so rüber "meh, wir sollten mal wieder ins Studio." .. hatte auf Facebook auch eine kleine Diskussion mit einem sehr guten Freund, da er es ganz gut findet, jedoch auch findet dass es etwas aufgesetzt wirkt. Meine Schwester hat unter die Posts einfach folgendes Bild gepostet 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 und ich denke damit ist genug gesagt


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (19. Oktober 2014)

Sie ist ein wahrer Poet


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Oktober 2014)

Mafia Jinxskin.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Oktober 2014)

Neu:

 

EA Access

Die 4 Indy-Filme auf BluRay


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (20. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Beautiful


----------



## MasterXoX (21. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir schonmal Winterschuhe gekauft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (21. Oktober 2014)

@MasterXoX:

Du rechnest also mit einem Schnee- und Eisfreiem Winter?!

ich hoffe Du wirst Recht behalten

 

@Topic:

schmerzen im Nacken wenn ich nach links schauen muß/will


----------



## myadictivo (21. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir schonmal Winterschuhe gekauft 

 

dito..black sabbath chucks


----------



## Wynn (21. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir schonmal Winterschuhe gekauft 

 

 

Morgen haben die übrigens den ersten schnee in deutschland vorhergesagt ^^


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (21. Oktober 2014)

Trage eigentlich auch meine normalen Schuhe im Winter weiter und zusätzlich noch Timberland-Stiefel, die eignen sich auch gut für viel Schnee  

 

 


Morgen haben die übrigens den ersten schnee in deutschland vorhergesagt ^^

 

 

Super, gleich hin! Endlich ist wieder Winter 

 

 


dito..black sabbath chucks 

 

Bist du auch bei Mydealz unterwegs?


----------



## MasterXoX (21. Oktober 2014)

@MasterXoX:

Du rechnest also mit einem Schnee- und Eisfreiem Winter?!

ich hoffe Du wirst Recht behalten

 

[...]

Letzten Winter kann man sogar fast so bezeichnen, jedenfalls im Norden Deutschlands^^

 


Trage eigentlich auch meine normalen Schuhe im Winter weiter [...]  

 

 

 

Ich auch  Bin bisher immer gut durchgekommen damit


----------



## pampam (21. Oktober 2014)

Letzten Winter kann man sogar fast so bezeichnen, jedenfalls im Norden Deutschlands^^
 
 
Ich auch  Bin bisher immer gut durchgekommen damit


Hier im Südwesten hab ich letzten Winter das erste mal Schnee gesehen, als ich im März mit dem Motorrad den Schauinsland hoch gefahren bin...

Btt: Gestern ne E-Gitarre bestellt:
Epiphone Les Paul special II

War nie sonderlich musikalisch, E-Gitarre interessiert mich aber schon seit Jahren...


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königmarcus (21. Oktober 2014)

iPhone 6 in Space Grey 

Ein Arbeitskollege wollte unbedingt mein Samsung Galaxy Alpha (was ich selbst erst 2 Wochen hatte) und hat gegen sein iPhone 6 getauscht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2014)

iPhone 6 in Space Grey 

Ein Arbeitskollege wollte unbedingt mein Samsung Galaxy Alpha (was ich selbst erst 2 Wochen hatte) und hat gegen sein iPhone 6 getauscht 

 

Jetzt das Iphone für 900 Tacken verkaufen und zack haste Gewinn


----------



## Königmarcus (21. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt das Iphone für 900 Tacken verkaufen und zack haste Gewinn 

 

Könnte ich tun, aber ich mag das Handy und behalte das  So hab ich immerhin 150&#8364; gespart (Galaxy Alpha für 550&#8364, als wenn ichs mir direkt im Laden gekauft hätte


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (21. Oktober 2014)

Mystisch 

 

Habe Diekmeier und Beister neu für mein Fifa Ultimate Team  

Und das The Walking Dead Spiel für die PS4  schockt aber nicht so sehr wie The Wolf Among Us  das Spiel ist 10/10


----------



## myadictivo (21. Oktober 2014)

Bist du auch bei Mydealz unterwegs?  

 

^^ schuldig im sinne der anklage


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Oktober 2014)

Avatar.

 

Außerdem habe ich mir ein Waffeleisen bestellt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Oktober 2014)

Es ist da.&#9829;


----------



## Aun (22. Oktober 2014)

WD auf 70 und gleich mal in qual durchgestartet ^_^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Keashaa (23. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (23. Oktober 2014)

einen 6er usb hub


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Oktober 2014)

oO?


----------



## Aun (23. Oktober 2014)

wasn?


----------



## Slayed (23. Oktober 2014)

Neues Slipknot Album, auch wenns meiner Meinung nach nich so 'n Kracher ist finde ich es doch recht gut.


----------



## Fenya (23. Oktober 2014)

Einen "Heroes of the Storm" - Invite!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Lasst die Facharbeitsschreibphase beginnen


----------



## myadictivo (23. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

taugt das ? ich würde gerne mal einen triathlon angehen. allerdings ist mein schwimmstil eher marke bleiente und mit laufen werd ich auch nicht warm..


----------



## Aun (23. Oktober 2014)

taugt das ? ich würde gerne mal einen triathlon angehen. allerdings ist mein schwimmstil eher marke bleiente und mit laufen werd ich auch nicht warm..

wohl eher nicht ^^ bei sowas bleib ich eher beim radeln ^^


----------



## Legendary (23. Oktober 2014)

Lasst die Facharbeitsschreibphase beginnen  

 

Jetzt versteh ich warum du immer so gepisst bist wenn ich Mago disse.


----------



## Wynn (23. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt versteh ich warum du immer so gepisst bist wenn ich Mago disse. 

 

Das heisst Shikari studirt Legendary und Magogan auf Buffed und schreibt seine Facharbeit drüber !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt versteh ich warum du immer so gepisst bist wenn ich Mago disse. 

 

Obwohl ich ja nicht Psychologie studiere, kann man daraus ne Menge schließen... ne Menge.

 

Ich habs schonmal gesagt in dem Bezug... do NOT feed the troll.


----------



## Aun (24. Oktober 2014)

der bezug istb  so samtig!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-



sooo deruuu dann pack ma aus ^^

bei carchi weiss ichs ja mittlerweile ^^


----------



## Manowar (24. Oktober 2014)

Obwohl ich ja nicht Psychologie studiere, kann man daraus ne Menge schließen... ne Menge.

 

 

Legendary ist neidisch auf Mago!!


----------



## Keashaa (24. Oktober 2014)

taugt das ? ich würde gerne mal einen triathlon angehen. allerdings ist mein schwimmstil eher marke bleiente und mit laufen werd ich auch nicht warm..

 

Das Buch ist mehr eine Sammlung von verschiedenen Übungen, die halt mit "geringem" Zeitaufwand (also 30-90 Minuten) absolviert werden können. Für Berufstätige also ideal, weil man im Gegensatz zum Profi keine Zeit hat, jeden Tag drei Stunden Training zu investieren. Wobei man je nach Distanz trotzdem nicht drumherum kommt (Langdistanz brauchst du mind. 10 Wochenstunden Training, je näher der Wettkampf rückt, desto mehr wirds).

Wenn du Triathlon wirklich einfach nur ausprobieren willst, dann würde ich dir empfehlen, dich in deiner näheren Umgebung umzusehen und herauszufinden, wo eine Veranstaltung mit Volksdistanz (oder Sprintdistanz) angeboten wird. Das sind dann in der Regel nur wenige hundert Meter Schwimmen, 10-20km Radfahren und 2,5-5km Laufen (da die Volksdistanz/Sprintdistanz keine offizielle Distanz seitens des DTU darstellt, können die Strecken variieren). Auch finden diese Distanzen zumeist im Schwimmbad statt, die Gefahr des Absaufens ist also gering.

Für die genannte Distanz brauchst du auch nicht wirklich Material. Nimm ne Badehose, nen MTB und zum Laufen geeignete Schuhe und mach einfach mit.

 

Edith: wenn du mir sagst, wo du wohnst (Gegend reicht), kann ich dir auch einen entsprechenden Wettkampf raussuchen


----------



## myadictivo (24. Oktober 2014)

Edith: wenn du mir sagst, wo du wohnst (Gegend reicht), kann ich dir auch einen entsprechenden Wettkampf raussuchen 


 

hi,

 

odenwald  ich kenne die veranstaltungen hier aber eigentlich alle. da gibts im prinzip reichlich von anfänger bis was mehr anspruchsvoll. bin auch schon "just for fun" bei div. veranstaltungen mitgefahren, als ich halt meine runde gedreht habe und da grade was lief. deshalb bin ich ja eigentlich erst darauf gekommen sowas mal zu probieren.

ich werd mir das buch ggf. mal besorgen und das mal angehen  auch wenns mir vorm schwimmen/laufen bange ist und ich noch weit von bestform auf dem rad entfernt bin


----------



## Keashaa (24. Oktober 2014)

hi,

 

odenwald  ich kenne die veranstaltungen hier aber eigentlich alle. da gibts im prinzip reichlich von anfänger bis was mehr anspruchsvoll. bin auch schon "just for fun" bei div. veranstaltungen mitgefahren, als ich halt meine runde gedreht habe und da grade was lief. deshalb bin ich ja eigentlich erst darauf gekommen sowas mal zu probieren.

ich werd mir das buch ggf. mal besorgen und das mal angehen  auch wenns mir vorm schwimmen/laufen bange ist und ich noch weit von bestform auf dem rad entfernt bin 

 

Kannst ja überlegen, ob du nicht einem Triathlonverein beitrittst. Oder zumindest nem Schwimmverein. Beim Schwimmen ist 95% eh Technik. Kraft und Ausdauer kommt nebenbei 

Bis ich mal an einer Langdistanz (also IM oder Challenge) teilnehmen kann, wirds sicher auch noch ewig dauern. 2015 ist erstmal ne Mitteldistanz geplant


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab neu:

 

Civ - Beyond Earth


----------



## Aun (24. Oktober 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/Rock-Or-Bust-AC-DC/dp/B00O8NQJLY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1414152323&sr=8-1&keywords=rock+or+bust

*abspritz*


----------



## Legendary (24. Oktober 2014)

Legendary ist neidisch auf Mago!!

 

Genau! Jetzt wisst ihr es alle! Auf seine Erfolge im Leben, seinen Reichtum und sein Aussehen, nichts davon kann ich annähernd jemals erreichen.   

 

BTW: Osram Nightbreaker Unlimited für die Perle und ein Rezeptbuch für Plätzchen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Oktober 2014)

Tattooooooo &' total die Breaking Bad Sucht...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. Oktober 2014)

Aktuell einen Haufen leerer Kartons vom Boden geholt, um den Umzug der wichtigsten Sachen meines Sohnes vorzubereiten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (25. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Glück gehabt. Besser spät als nie habe ich dann doch noch eine versandbestätigung erhalten  stand wohl wirklich auf der kippe und ich hatte mich drauf verlassen, dass meine bestellung durchgeht und nicht 10x bei anderen läden noch vorbestellt .


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Oktober 2014)

[...] total die Breaking Bad Sucht...

 

 

        War klar!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2014)

Aktuell einen Haufen leerer Kartons vom Boden geholt, um den Umzug der wichtigsten Sachen meines Sohnes vorzubereiten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

HO LY COW


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Oktober 2014)

War klar!!

Ist Mega packend...


----------



## myadictivo (25. Oktober 2014)

- 2 neue schlauchtücher fürs radeln

- alle 4 staffeln ALF auf DVD

 

jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch nen DVD/bluray player und 32" glotze fürs schlafzimmer und fertig  glaub mein amazon fire TV stornier ich derweil wieder..^^


----------



## Legendary (25. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

+ Camel Active Sneaker in braun (richtig geil)

+ Spannbetttuch

+ 2x Bettwäsche von fleuresse

+ 2x Geschirrtücher

+ 40x50cm Rahmen holz schwarz mit folgendem Poster: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Manchmal macht shoppen mit Mama Spaß.


----------



## Wynn (25. Oktober 2014)

warum holen sich alle sneaker wenn man zum herbst/winter vernünftiges schuhwerk brauch ?

 

seid ihr alle so jung oder ist das trend geworden in den letzten jahren ?


----------



## vollmi (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich nicht. Hab neu die hier

Tubbs Flex.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Wurde langsam zeit meine alten aus der Armeezeit auszumustern.

Und das Sportgeschäft hatte grade ausverkauf. Hat noch 30% gekostet.


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Oktober 2014)

der bezug istb  so samtig!



bei carchi weiss ichs ja mittlerweile ^^

 

Ich bin aber kein Österreicher


----------



## Magogan (25. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt versteh ich warum du immer so gepisst bist wenn ich Mago disse. 

Sind diese Leute, die ein Auto als Profilbild haben, eigentlich Transformer? Und das mit dem Neidisch-Sein kommt schon noch, ich arbeite dran muhahahaha xD

Neu hab ich: The Amazing Spiderman 2 (3D) und alle 4 Indiana-Jones-Filme auf Bluray.


----------



## Legendary (25. Oktober 2014)

warum holen sich alle sneaker wenn man zum herbst/winter vernünftiges schuhwerk brauch ?
 
seid ihr alle so jung oder ist das trend geworden in den letzten jahren ?


Als ob du auch nur die geringste Ahnung hast wie ich meine Schuhe nutze! [emoji35] 

Du bist ja auch schon 50 meine Güte.


----------



## Wynn (25. Oktober 2014)

Das war eine allgemein frage übrigens 

 

nicht auf dich persönlich legendary


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2014)

Holt man sich gute Sneaker, sind die auch wasserdicht. Und die Stiefelzeit kommt ja erst noch. Ich kam bisher auch mit Sneakers aus.


----------



## Thoor (26. Oktober 2014)

Sind diese Leute, die ein Auto als Profilbild haben, eigentlich Transformer? Und das mit dem Neidisch-Sein kommt schon noch, ich arbeite dran muhahahaha xD

Neu hab ich: The Amazing Spiderman 2 (3D) und alle 4 Indiana-Jones-Filme auf Bluray.

Du bist auch von der ganz unlustigen Sorte wa? Da ist ja n Beinbruch am ersten Ferientag der Brüller dagegen.

 

Ich hab mir mal wieder ne Blue Ray (Scarface) und 2 neue Bücher (Divina Commedia und Inferno) gegönnt. Hab mir vorgenommen alle Bücher aus der Zeit Bibliothek zu lesen... aber ich glaub bei Die Leiden des Jungen Werthers oder Tolstois Krieg und Frieden werd ich aufgeben


----------



## MasterXoX (26. Oktober 2014)

Du bist auch von der ganz unlustigen Sorte wa? Da ist ja n Beinbruch am ersten Ferientag der Brüller dagegen.

 

Ich hab mir mal wieder ne Blue Ray (Scarface) und 2 neue Bücher (Divina Commedia und Inferno) gegönnt. Hab mir vorgenommen alle Bücher aus der Zeit Bibliothek zu lesen... aber ich glaub bei *Die Leiden des Jungen Werthers* oder Tolstois Krieg und Frieden werd ich aufgeben 

Den Roman werde ich mir wahrscheinlich auch noch vorknöpfen müssen. ._.


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2014)

Den Roman werde ich mir wahrscheinlich auch noch vorknöpfen müssen. ._.

oh gott. albträume aus schulzeiten. es war zum würgen


----------



## Thoor (26. Oktober 2014)

Den Roman werde ich mir wahrscheinlich auch noch vorknöpfen müssen. ._.

Welchen denn nun genau? 

 

Kann es sein das ich etwas irre bin und mir das freiwllige zu Gemüte führe?


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2014)

steht doch dick in seinem zitat. werther


----------



## MasterXoX (26. Oktober 2014)

Genau^^ Werther. Habe ich extra in Dickschrift hervorgehoben


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (26. Oktober 2014)

Einen dunkelblauen langen Strickpulli und eine hellgraue Mütze


----------



## myadictivo (27. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vergangenheitsbewältigung : als kind musste ich mir den scheiss reinziehn als ich bei meinem älteren cousin gepennt hab. das hat mir die eine oder andere schlaflose nacht bereitet


----------



## Aun (27. Oktober 2014)

ach die sind doch lustig ^^


----------



## myadictivo (27. Oktober 2014)

jetzt find ich die auch harmlos..aber mit 12-14 oder wie alt ich damals war, wars halt schon "übel"


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (27. Oktober 2014)

Tickets von Hamburg nach Heathrow und wieder zurück


----------



## myadictivo (27. Oktober 2014)

7 tage gratis wow spielzeit und ich hab keine ahnung wie ich mit meinem 85er char nach pandaria komme ^^


----------



## Legendary (27. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Eben bestellt.

 

Nach Boss, Yves Saint Laurent und Jean Paul Gaultier mein nächster "bosshafter" Duft.  

Wer einmal hochwertige Düfte hat will kein Mexx oder andere 0815 Konsorten mehr.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (27. Oktober 2014)

Bin immer noch mit meiner 250ml-Flasche Tom Ford Tuscan Leather zugange    solltest du dir echt coppen/riechen, spielt auch meiner Meinung nach noch 1-2 Ligen über den Douglas Sachen.  

 

Drake mag ihn auch. 

 

Aber hol dir ne kleine Flasche, die Große bekommt man niemals leer! 

 

Achja, hab ich erzählt, dass es nach Koks riecht?!


----------



## Legendary (27. Oktober 2014)

Klar als ob du dir tuscan leather leisten könntest. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (27. Oktober 2014)

Haha, ja, shit, stimmt


----------



## myadictivo (28. Oktober 2014)

BenQ GW2765HT.. in den blitzangeboten schwach geworden. IPS & 1440p haben mich doch gereizt 

jetzt is nur die frage : was mache ich mit meinem acer...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Oktober 2014)

Lungenentzündung YÜAH


----------



## MasterXoX (28. Oktober 2014)

7 tage gratis wow spielzeit und ich hab keine ahnung wie ich mit meinem 85er char nach pandaria komme ^^

 

Haha, das kann ich genau so zitieren. Hab genau dasselbe


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mich eingeloggt um mein ganzes Gold und items zu verschenken. Verfällt eh alles...


----------



## myadictivo (28. Oktober 2014)

Haha, das kann ich genau so zitieren. Hab genau dasselbe 

 

ich habe EINE stunde gebraucht bis ichs hatte  darum hasse ich wow..hehe. wollte das kurz vor der nachtschicht ausprobieren und dann das...


----------



## ZAM (28. Oktober 2014)

http://www.gog.com/game/star_wars_tie_fighter_special_edition
http://www.gog.com/game/star_wars_xwing_special_edition


----------



## Wynn (28. Oktober 2014)

Möge die Macht mit dir sein 

 

Bei mir gabs 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LyVGSGynYpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Steam 2,99&#8364;

 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/9870/


----------



## Ogil (29. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Hab seit gestern eine Soundbar unterm TV stehen. Yamaha-YAS93. Macht schon einen deutlichen Unterschied im Vergleich zu den eingebauten Boxen des TVs - auch dieses Air Surround. Nur Monty findet das alles sehr suspekt und beaeugt das Teil kritisch und sobald es rumst ist er erstmal verschwunden...


----------



## myadictivo (29. Oktober 2014)

einladung zur evolve alpha auf der xbox one am kommenden wochenende


----------



## Lari (29. Oktober 2014)

Einmal von billigem LG 5.1 DVD Set de Sprung zur Einstiegsklasse im Home Cinema gewagt. Und da aktuell die Unterbringung eines Subwoofers schwierig wäre ein 5.0 System ausgesucht (Jamo S628 HCS 3):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu passend den Denon AVR-X 2100:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Passt optisch ganz gut und den Subwoofer vermisst man überhaupt nicht (in einer Mietswohnung). Wenn man da noch aufrüsten will empfehle ich auf jeden Fall vorher ein freistehendes Einfamilienhaus 

Klanglich gesehen empfinde ich das als sehr gut für diesen Preis (zusammen 1070&#8364.


----------



## Greendesert (29. Oktober 2014)

einladung zur evolve alpha auf der xbox one am kommenden wochenende 

 

Berichte mal wie es ist  Hab mich noch nicht angemeldet bei der One^^


----------



## Legendary (29. Oktober 2014)

4x Rockstar Juiced (da fahr ich seit diesem Sonntag aber sowas von drauf ab  )

Bescheid vom Finanzamt, nachdem ich Widerruf eingelegt habe bekomme ich sogar noch mehr als erwartet zurück wenn ich es richtig sehe


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Oktober 2014)

einladung zur evolve alpha auf der xbox one am kommenden wochenende 

Arsch.


----------



## myadictivo (30. Oktober 2014)

Arsch.    

fräulein..uffbasse 

das lustige is, wahrscheinlich zock ichs garnicht.. hatte mich auch erst vor 2-3 tagenauf der one direkt angemeldet. wußte garnicht, dass da ein event ansteht


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Oktober 2014)

Bist du im Preview Program für die Xbox One Firmware?

Alle, die da drin sind, haben automatisch eine Einladung bekommen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2014)

Lords of the Fallen (PS4)

 

Den PC Port tu' ich mir nicht an...


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2014)

Einladung zur Evolve Alpha PC .. war zumindest heute Nacht schon im Postfach.  Installiert ist schon.


----------



## myadictivo (30. Oktober 2014)

Bist du im Preview Program für die Xbox One Firmware?

Alle, die da drin sind, haben automatisch eine Einladung bekommen 

 

öhm..das kan sein. ich bekomme auch immer so komische meldungen, dass ich irgendwelche dashboard-versionen vorab laden kann. ich beschäftige mich aber kaum mit der one und dürfte mich afair nicht dafür beworben haben oder was auch immer :p

 

heute neu :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sony BDP-S1200 Blu-ray-Player fürs schlafzimmer  fire TV storniert (keine ahnung wie lange ich noch prime mitglied bin und notfalls kann der player auch instant video).

und div. weihnachtsgeschenke für meine arbeit besorgt..damit ist das auch erledigt


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2014)

Sony BDP-S1200 Blu-ray-Player fürs schlafzimmer  fire TV storniert (keine ahnung wie lange ich noch prime mitglied bin und notfalls kann der player auch instant video).
und div. weihnachtsgeschenke für meine arbeit besorgt..damit ist das auch erledigt


Wie laut ist der?
Wenn ich FireTV storniere, brauche ich aber eher den Sony BDP-S5200, weil ohne W-Lan wird das nichts im Schlafbereich ^^ Und nein, D-Lan funktioniert hier nicht.


----------



## myadictivo (30. Oktober 2014)

ich hab ihn heute erst bestellt, ich kann dazu also noch keine aussage treffen. ich hatte aber mal ein sony kompplett system (mit 5.1) da war auch jedenfalls ein optisch identischer player bei, der war mir zumindest nicht negativ aufgefallen.

wlan brauche ich glücklicherweise nicht, weil router nur 3m ums "schlafzimmer-eck".

ich berichte gerne bei lieferung inkl. vermessung mit uvex dezibel iphone app ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Oktober 2014)

Eben mit dem Monk bisschen durch die Rifts gerollt dropped auf einmal TaT&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Aun (30. Oktober 2014)

garrosh erbstückwaffe ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Oktober 2014)

100% Drop ne?:x
Aber gz! Welche?


----------



## Aun (30. Oktober 2014)

hc version fürn wl. macht nen riesen unterschied ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Oktober 2014)

Ok das ist nice!Dachte flex oder so


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2014)

es gibt kein flex 1,2,3,4 mehr 

 

nur noch normal, heroisch 

 

und das mit 10 bis 30 leuten


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Oktober 2014)

Was?


----------



## MasterXoX (30. Oktober 2014)

Einladung zur Evolve Alpha PC .. war zumindest heute Nacht schon im Postfach.  Installiert ist schon.

Ich auch


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Diesen Tower + Graka... System wird nächste Woche neu gemacht.


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2014)

gz zum neuen tower hoffentlich läuft jetzt wieder alles besser


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Oktober 2014)

Ja, ich hoffe es auch.

Außerdem "neu" .. Nennung in diesem Projekt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schon zwei Jahre alt oder so das Projekt, aber jetzt gibbet auch irgendwie ein Homepage haha


----------



## Aun (31. Oktober 2014)

gz zum neuen tower hoffentlich läuft jetzt wieder alles besser 

wennnnnn duu wüssssstest ^^ ich kenn die "alte" maschine


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Oktober 2014)

öhm..das kan sein. ich bekomme auch immer so komische meldungen, dass ich irgendwelche dashboard-versionen vorab laden kann. ich beschäftige mich aber kaum mit der one und dürfte mich afair nicht dafür beworben haben oder was auch immer 


Hmm... dann kann es sein, dass ich dich in das Preview-Programm mal eingeladen hatte


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Oktober 2014)

Meine Anti_Christ 2 C4 Box von Kaisa kam eben, sogar unterschrieben wie ich's wollte.

Auch wenn man über seine Texte streiten kann, die Beats sind nur brutal.


----------



## myadictivo (1. November 2014)

Wie laut ist der?
Wenn ich FireTV storniere, brauche ich aber eher den Sony BDP-S5200, weil ohne W-Lan wird das nichts im Schlafbereich ^^ Und nein, D-Lan funktioniert hier nicht.

 

also gestern kam er dann. habe direkt mal alles aufgebaut. sehr kompakt alles. steht ca. 1-1,5m vom bett bzw kopf entfernt am fußende. habe dvd betrieb getestet und außer am start beim anlaufen habe ich jetzt keine massiv störenden geräusche empfunden. auch während des filmbetriebs nicht. ich habe allerdings im moment nur kopfhörer am monitor hängen. ich habe diese aber extra auch mal während des betriebs abgesetzt um die geräusche im stillen raum zu hören. da merkt man schon leise töne, aber halt im komplett stillen raum. das ding steht auch auf nem glastisch, ggf läßt sich durch ne decke noch irgendwie was dämpfen. aber eigentlich kaum hörbar.

 

ansonsten ists aufgebaut wie mein alter sony player. instant video funzt problemlos, aber wirkt etwas träge (aber schon schlimmeres erlebt) und den einschlaf test hat er gestern dann auch schon 2x bestanden.. bin zufrieden. mein erster bluray player den ich vor 2 jahren gekauft hatte und das doppelte gekostet hatte quälte mich mit deutlch mehr laufgeräuschen 

 

auf wunsch halte ich echt diese handy app mal dran, nur keine ahnung wie aussagekräftig die zahlen sind..


----------



## Schrottinator (1. November 2014)

Nicht wirklich neu, allerdings konnte ich nicht mehr damit leben, dass ich das Teil mal zum Gamestop gebracht habe. Deswegen musste es sich nochmal angeschafft werden.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2014)

Nicht wirklich neu, allerdings konnte ich nicht mehr damit leben, dass ich das Teil mal zum Gamestop gebracht habe. Deswegen musste es sich nochmal angeschafft werden.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Hatte ich damals mit nem Kumpel durchgespielt, so ein großartiges Ding. Nostalgie  

 

BTT: Nen neuen Haarschnitt.


----------



## Grushdak (1. November 2014)

Vor genau 2 Wochen war ich nun mit nem Transporter in Hamburg, um ein paar Sachen abzuholen, von denen sich meinen Mam nun trennen wollte.

Sie zieht nun kommende Woche in ihre vorerst letzte Bleibe - ins betreute Wohnen.    

 

zu dem Smiliesdurcheineander später mehr

 

Unter den Sachen waren u.a.


viel Werkzeug (incl. Ständerbohrmaschine, Schleifbock, Meßgeräte +++++) - mehr folgt noch
Musikanlage
Schallplatten onmass
Fahrrad
viele Klamotten (incl. Anzüge + Krawatten - als ob ich sowas trage^^)
Geschirr
Komode
+++



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Zusammen mit den 4 Boxen (die kleinen hatte ich schon) ein echter Genuss - Surround pur (auch beim Fernsehen).

Sie ist zwar längst nicht mehr die Neueste - aber fein (auch schon wegen dem doch neueren Plattenspieler).

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Mit dem Fahrrad bin ich schon in Hamburg gefahren, wenn ich da immer zu Besuch war.

Für das bergigere Land hier, werde ich mir es aber noch anders einstellen.

 

----------

zu den angesprochenen Smilies ...

 

Auch wenn da nette Sachen dabei sind (auch noch Kommende), so euforische Freude kommt da jedoch bei mir nicht auf.

Vielmehr beschäftigen mich gerade 2 Dinge - wie sehr meine Mam in letzter Zeit abgebaut hat (seit dem Unglück mit meinem Dad vor 2 Jahren).

Hoffe, nach dem Umzug sammelt sie sich wieder.

Dazu kommt, daß meine Tante neuerdings voller Metastasen ist.

 

Das zeigt mir - alles kann man ersetzen - die Gesundheit nicht.

Also sollte man das Leben genießen - hier und jetzt - und nicht nach einem Plan in zig Jahren. 

 

So genug Textwall ^^

 

Schönes Wochenende Euch allen


----------



## Magogan (1. November 2014)

Wie laut ist der?
Wenn ich FireTV storniere, brauche ich aber eher den Sony BDP-S5200, weil ohne W-Lan wird das nichts im Schlafbereich ^^ Und nein, D-Lan funktioniert hier nicht.


Du könntest auch einen WLAN-LAN-Adapter benutzen, das ist ggf. billiger. Hab sowas aber noch nie ausprobiert.

Neu: Kissen


----------



## Wynn (1. November 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00BHC7MYW?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

 



Samsung BD-F5100/EN Smart Blu-ray Player (HDMI, USB 2.0) schwarz
 


Für die Eltern mal bestellt - der hat ja kaum extras da müsste die mit klarkommen


----------



## ZAM (2. November 2014)

Du könntest auch einen WLAN-LAN-Adapter benutzen, das ist ggf. billiger. Hab sowas aber noch nie ausprobiert.


Ist mir schon klar, will ich aber nicht. ^^


----------



## myadictivo (2. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für 9&#8364; konnte ich dann doch nicht widerstehen 

 

edit : wie kann ich die größe irgendwie anpassen oder anclickbar machen, ist ja immer furchtbar hier


----------



## Wynn (2. November 2014)

wo hast den das für 9 euro her ?


----------



## myadictivo (2. November 2014)

http://www.go2arena.com/gabs das.. key war in 2 min da nach KK zahlung..lies sich alles problemlos aktivieren ohne vpn gedöns und co..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2014)

Für Sacred 3 wären selbst 2 &#8364; schon zu viel.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. November 2014)

hehe jo. xD


----------



## Legendary (2. November 2014)

Für Sacred 3 wären selbst 2 &#8364; schon zu viel.

 

Keine Ahnung der Junge.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2014)

Ich höre. Willst du mir das ach-so-tolle Gameplay schön reden ? Die Tatsache, dass es kein Loot gibt ? Die schon peinlichen Dialoge ? Die schlauchigen Level ? Die "Story", die nix mit Sacred zu tun hat ? Den nicht vorhandenen Charakterfortschritt ?

 

Das Gameplay mit den Fähigkeiten bockt. Hilft aber auch nicht viel mehr. Sacred 1+2 waren großartig, mit ner schönen Welt und guter Story.


----------



## Legendary (2. November 2014)

Klar Sacred 1 war absolut genial aber für ein schnelles Spiel zwischendurch geht Sacred 3 vollkommen i.O. und die peinlichen Dialge sind teilweise schon wieder lustig. Vor allem der notgeile Magier.


----------



## myadictivo (3. November 2014)

naja..lustig ist was anderes.. aber spass für ne kurze runde zwischendurch bringts schon. wenn man natürlich ein echtes sacred erwartet ist man falsch.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. November 2014)

Hab Samstag und Sonntag ein Zauberer und ein Kreuzritter auf 70 gezogen, aber auf Qual 2 leveln und vor dem dritten Akt Maximalstufe sein macht doch Spaß und geht fix.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Mag irrelevant sein, aber nach X Versuchen hab ich es endlich. Als ich damals zu BC Zeiten am raiden war, wollte ich immer das Schild haben wegen dem krassen Aussehen. Nun hab ichs für meinen Pala, zum moggen wunderbar <3


----------



## Aun (4. November 2014)

hab ich firun, dem ollen schnorrer, am we auch besorgt. er schafft ja bt nicht alleine


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (4. November 2014)

Call of Duty


----------



## vollmi (4. November 2014)

Call of Duty 

 

Me too.

 

Aber die sind doch nicht mehr ganz bei Trost 55GB Steam download? Meine Leitung war für 12 Stunden dicht.

Ganz zu schweigen dass die SSD langsam an ihre Grenzen kommt. Speichern die da eine Pornosammlung als Easteregg?

 

mfG René


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2014)

_Ich bin auch noch am überlegen..lohnt sich's denn? Also..ich weiss..es ist ein CoD usw. - aber ich brauch mal 'n neuen "Gelegenheits-Shooter". :-o_


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (4. November 2014)

Ich bin auch nicht so der Profi-Zocker und hab viel Spass im Multiplayer, ist alles sehr schnell  werd auch bald mal die Kampagne zocken, die muss sich ja allein wegen Kevin Spacey schon lohnen Hab das Spiel für PS4 und es sieht schon ziemlich nice aus, deshalb ist es wahrscheinlich so groß


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. November 2014)

Die Cutscenen sind bombastisch. Meiner Meinung wars das dann aber auch. Spacey tritt nur gefühlte ein Mal auf.


----------



## Patiekrice (4. November 2014)

Call of Duty 

 

 

Dito


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (4. November 2014)

Haha, Kacke wegen ihm war ich schon ein bisschen gehyped... aber könnte mir echt vorstellen den Multiplayer mal länger zu zocken, ist fast so lustig wie Garden Warfare, finde ich


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. November 2014)

Ich hol grad XCOM nach ^^

Call of Duty hol ich mir nicht, hab hier immernoch Titanfall liegen, was ich viel zu selten spiele.


----------



## ZAM (5. November 2014)

Ich hol grad XCOM nach ^^

Das liegt noch auf meiner Pile of Shame .. seit Release 

Call of Duty hol ich mir nicht

Kann man auch warten, sind schon seit Montag (Wallhack-Aim-)Botter unterwegs. ^^

hab hier immernoch Titanfall liegen, was ich viel zu selten spiele.

Spiels mal ;D

@Topic:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jaja, ich nutze PayTV-Krempel ... mal sehen wie lange noch. Aber das Modul brauchte Ersatz -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BDP-S5200, mit integriertem W-Lan - Fire TV habe ich abbestellt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. November 2014)

CoD kommt für mich frühestens 2015 dran....

gerade ist Sunset Overdrive dran, am 11.11. dann die Halo MCC, am 18.11. GTA5...

Dann war es das erstmal mit meinen Vorbestellungen (bis Quantum Break oder Halo 5 rauskommt)


----------



## painschkes (5. November 2014)

_- Crucial MX100 256GB
- Rahmen von 2,5" auf 3,5"
- Sharkoon Shark Force (weiß)
- Windows 7 Professional 64bit_


----------



## Aun (5. November 2014)

lodernde schwingen. yeah ^^


----------



## Ogil (6. November 2014)

Auch CoD: AW. Nachdem letztes Jahr Ghosts wie der letzte Konsolenport aufm PC lief diesmal fuer PS4. Und soweit bin ich erstmal zufrieden damit. Richtig super waere allerdings eine Einstellung wie bei Destiny wo man sagen kann, dass Voice-Chats nur uebers Headset kommen - auch wenn keins angesteckt ist.


----------



## eMJay (6. November 2014)

den 7. Kabel Deutschland Receiver in 22 Monaten.  

 

in 2 Monaten bin ich die endlich los. Internet Top, Fernsehn Flop.....


----------



## Patiekrice (6. November 2014)

Dito

 

... aaaaaaaaaand it is played through.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (6. November 2014)

Bin auch gut dabei, bei der 2. Mission oder so)


----------



## vollmi (7. November 2014)

Ne Dreambox 7080 gleich mit vier DVB-S2 tunern.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Hab grad etwas gekämpft bis ich die softcams wieder am laufen hatte. Aber jetzt laufen die Karten für Schweiz, HD+ und SKY wieder tiptop. Geiles Teil.

 

mfG René


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. November 2014)

Gestern Abend nach 54.000 Shards Schicksal der Grausamen! 
Dafür heute Morgen nach 700-800 Shards Der letzte Zeuge.

HOLY SHOTGUN PEW PEW INCOMING.<2+1


----------



## myadictivo (7. November 2014)

schon wieder neue schuhe gemydealzt... ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (7. November 2014)

evil within.


----------



## Wynn (7. November 2014)

Viel spass mit 

 

http://www.gog.com/news/weekend_promo_vive_la_francehabe ich neu 

 

Little big adventure umsonst


----------



## Schrottinator (7. November 2014)

ne volle Blase


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (7. November 2014)

Unity als Download vorbestellt


----------



## myadictivo (7. November 2014)

2 t-shirts mit motu motiv bestellt


----------



## Patiekrice (7. November 2014)

Einen Vertrag für eigenes Internet


----------



## Aun (7. November 2014)

metro 2033 gratis ^^ thx wynn


----------



## Patiekrice (7. November 2014)

woooooooooooottt.. Hab das auf der gamescom gezockt, macht RIIIIIIITTTIII Bock


----------



## Wynn (7. November 2014)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store

 

da gibts metro2033 für alle bis morgen abend 

 

email eingeben - auf ich bin kein bot klicken - link in mail klicken auf steam einloggen website - auf aktivieren klicken


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (8. November 2014)

Schon ein paar Weihnachtsgeschenke


----------



## Gutgore (9. November 2014)

Kleiner Einkaufsbummel  

 


Tales of Xillia [Gebraucht]
Final Fantasy XIII für PC [Steam]
Der Clan der Otori komplette Buchreihe [Gebraucht]
Nike Air Max Lunar90 WR
SSD Samsung Evo 840 120GB
PS Vita
Casio FX-991DE Plus [Taschenrechner]
Fachbuch für Elektrotechnik
Lami Tintenroller
So ich glaub das war es erstmal oO


----------



## SkoII (10. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Monster Energy x24

 

Ich bin bereit für WoD-Release! Einmal im Jahr kann man sich das mal gönnen. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2014)

Zu Weihnachten gönne ich mir auch Beyerdynamics .___.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (10. November 2014)

Hab die gleichen wie er, sind ganz fantastisch   und mittlerweile auch noch billiger geworden, solltest du dir holen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2014)

auch für Brillenträger mit etwas größeren Köpfen geeignet ?


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (10. November 2014)

Hmmm, Brille hab ich nicht, aber mein Kopf ist recht normal groß (denke ich?!), und der Kopfhörer könnte für mich gern noch etwas enger sein..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2014)

Danke dir, werde die wohl mal im Saturn ausprobieren. Grade als Brillenträger sind viel Headsets echt fürn A****.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (10. November 2014)

Klingen auf jeden Fall top


----------



## Legendary (10. November 2014)

- 10 Meter Antennenkabel, ich bins DVB-T im Schlafzimmer endgültig satt

- Schnelladegerät mit 2,4A Ladestrom

- Volkswagen Pedalkappen in Alu


----------



## SkoII (10. November 2014)

auch für Brillenträger mit etwas größeren Köpfen geeignet ? 

Hab selbst Kopfgröße 58, also Dickschädel und ich muss sagen, diese Kopfhörer sind einfach allein schon vom Tragekomfort sensationell. Füllt sich an als würden Wolken deine Ohren umschließen. Ich vergesse eigentlich oft, dass ich die Kopfhörer aufhabe. Klare Empfehlung


----------



## H2OTest (10. November 2014)

wofür denn das Ladegerät?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2014)

Hab selbst Kopfgröße 58, also Dickschädel und ich muss sagen, diese Kopfhörer sind einfach allein schon vom Tragekomfort sensationell. Füllt sich an als würden Wolken deine Ohren umschließen. Ich vergesse eigentlich oft, dass ich die Kopfhörer aufhabe. Klare Empfehlung

 

Danke dir, das wollte ich hören  Hab auch 58 ^^


----------



## Legendary (10. November 2014)

wofür denn das Ladegerät? 

 

Mein Galaxy S3 aufladen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. November 2014)

Du hast ne Brille?


----------



## Aun (10. November 2014)

Du hast ne Brille?

wieso denkst, das er sonst so viel shit postet     immer diese polofahrer ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2014)

Du hast ne Brille?

 

Klobrille


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. November 2014)

Stell ich mir klobig vor auf dem Kopf mit Headset.


----------



## vollmi (11. November 2014)

Bei Daydeal.ch gezockt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das schlechte Wetter kann kommen.

http://www.amazon.de/Ravensburger-17837-Window-32-000-Beuteln/dp/B00IVOPK52/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415700550&sr=8-1&keywords=New+York+City+Window

 

 

mfG René


----------



## myadictivo (11. November 2014)

nach der 6800gt damals anno dazumals meine erste nvidia karte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plato0n (11. November 2014)

Ging eben in die Post    

 

wen das Wetter mitspielt wei[SIZE=10pt]ß ich schon, was ich am Wochenende mache[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt] [/SIZE]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. November 2014)

nen 16 GB 3.0 USB Stick für 7 &#8364; von ScanDisk. 

 

Nachdem ich meinen alten mitgewaschen habe...


----------



## Aun (11. November 2014)

wo gibts den denn? könnt ich auch gebrauchen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. November 2014)

Korrigiere, waren 8 &#8364;. Beim Saturn. War irgendwie runtergesetzt, weil auf dem Schild 11,99 drauf standen.


----------



## Aun (11. November 2014)

hmm muss ich doch glatt mal zum saturn stiefeln. danke für die info


----------



## Tikume (11. November 2014)

_Ichika Takatsuki_

[attachment=13751:ichika.jpg]


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2014)

Korrigiere, waren 8 &#8364;. Beim Saturn. War irgendwie runtergesetzt, weil auf dem Schild 11,99 drauf standen.

 

Regionales Angebot oder hattest es an einem mittwoch oder sonntag bestellt ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. November 2014)

Ne bin einfach hin. USB Sticks haben sie ja immer in Mengen, aber 8 &#8364; ist wirklich billig. Ob er was taugt kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen, aber ScanDisk ist ja ne sehr bekannte Marke.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. November 2014)

Naja. Das sind USB-Sticks und keine Flux-Kondensatoren. Das Teil wird schon passen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. November 2014)

Ist der Rotschwarz? Dann haben wir den Gleichen..


----------



## myadictivo (12. November 2014)

humble jumbo bundle.. 

 

https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=f6aDH8aHK4db8wSEinsurgency gratis key, falls wer einen haben möchte


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das isser http://www.sandisk.de/products/usb/drives/ultra3/?capacity=16GB


----------



## Wynn (12. November 2014)

ach der - den gab es schon mal bei real für 8 euro in der 16 gb variante - nach 6 monaten konnte ich weder formatieren noch was löschen  vom stick 

 

Ich habe das MMore Garnison Sonderheft neu


----------



## myadictivo (12. November 2014)

Trek Boone 9 Disc

 



Spoiler



leider nur zum testen


----------



## MasterXoX (12. November 2014)

_Ichika Takatsuki_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ichika.jpg

Dass die in Mangas (oder ist die aus einem Anime?) immer so große Augen haben müssen.


----------



## Thoor (12. November 2014)

Assassins Creed Rogue / Unity Collectors Edition... Ick freu mir so dass ich Freitag extra frei genommen habe...


----------



## myadictivo (12. November 2014)

unity hab ich auch heute bekommen. hatte die wahl zw. 3 games wegen der gtx 970 

allerdings ists wohl erst morgen downloadbar bei uplay


----------



## win3ermute (13. November 2014)

Ich wette, Tiku hat der Figur erst mal unter den Rock geschaut (hm! So ein "Flame" verpufft irgendwie, wenn man erkennt, daß das auch die erste eigene Reaktion gewesen wäre...)

 

Neu und selbst gemacht habe ich einiges: Tapeziert, gestrichen und Laminat verlegt in der neuen Wohnung. Ist wieder ein Altbau mit schönem Gartenausblick vom Balkon. Wohnung wurde komplett saniert: Neue Stromleitungen (Steckdosen, TV- und Telefonanschluß nach eigenen Wünschen), neue Wasserleitungen, Wände komplett neu verputzt, Balkon renoviert, neue Decken, Böden und Türen. Und neues Bad. Nebst Fliesenspiegel in der Küche. Fotos kommen, wenn das bezugsfertig aussieht.

 

Und neben Farbe, Tapeten, Laminat, Küchenbodenbelag, 45 Umzugskartons (20 schon befüllt und kein Ende in Sicht) und jede Menge teurem Kleinkram, den man für eine Renovierung so braucht und der ein verschissenes Heidengeld kostet, mußte ich mir die wohl letzte Vinyl in der alten Wohnung leisten - wurde einfach Zeit, weil ich Film und Musik absolut klasse finde und die pinke Vinyl langsam rar wird:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ich erachte, die neuen Nachbarn mit dieser Platte und ihren fiesen Bässen auf das vorzubereiten, was da noch kommen sollte. Immerhin ist unter dem neuen Holzboden eine dicke Dämmplatte; natürlich noch Schutz unter dem Laminat. Mal sehen, was da unten ankommt !

 

Auch neu: Vereiterter Weißheitszahn. Toll, toll!

 

Und meine fünf "LegoBlock"-MP3-Player aus China sind angekommen. Demnächst (nach Umzug und damit verbundenen Aufbauarbeiten) begebe ich mich an den "Prototypen" von dem hier: Nerdigster MP3-Player

 

Nicht zu vergessen das "Automatenzeug" aus UK. 20 Taster, 2 digitale Joysticks, ein "iPac 2" (Tastaturkonverter) nebst der kompletten Verkabelung und Spielerauswahl-Tasten. Ich habe Platz in meiner Küche für einen Spielautomaten (MAME-Emulator). Wird das nächste Selbstbauprojekt. Stay tuned.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. November 2014)

Ich wette, Tiku hat der Figur erst mal unter den Rock geschaut (hm! So ein "Flame" verpufft irgendwie, wenn man erkennt, daß das auch die erste eigene Reaktion gewesen wäre...)

 

In Smash Bros Melee trägt Peach tatsächlich Unterwäsche unterm Rock. Bei Zelda hingegen ist da einfach nichts mehr da.


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2014)

Ich habe Platz in meiner Küche für einen Spielautomaten (MAME-Emulator). Wird das nächste Selbstbauprojekt. Stay tuned.

 

Wird da dein Automat nicht extrem schnell dreckig durch die küchendämpfe und gerüche ?


----------



## myadictivo (13. November 2014)

AC BlackFlag für die one noch geschossen als digital download für 12&#8364;.

somit kann ich jetzt ac3 und black flag zocken um dann zu unity überzugehen


----------



## Tikume (13. November 2014)

Ich wette, Tiku hat der Figur erst mal unter den Rock geschaut

 

Da ist ein Höschen, kein Pelz


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. November 2014)

Ging eben in die Post    
 
wen das Wetter mitspielt weiß ich schon, was ich am Wochenende mache[/size]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/size]
 [/size]  [/size]  [/size]  [/size] [/size]

Rasen kaputt latschen? 

Wohnung wurde komplett saniert: Neue Stromleitungen (Steckdosen, TV- und Telefonanschluß nach eigenen Wünschen), neue Wasserleitungen, Wände komplett neu verputzt, Balkon renoviert, neue Decken, Böden und Türen. Und neues Bad. Nebst Fliesenspiegel in der Küche. Fotos kommen, wenn das bezugsfertig aussieht.

Gerade die Decken solltest Du genau inspizieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Ich erachte, die neuen Nachbarn mit dieser Platte und ihren fiesen Bässen auf das vorzubereiten, was da noch kommen sollte.

Geile Mucke zu einem noch geileren Film.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. November 2014)

20 Stabili Fineliner, Black Dot Stift, Frixionstift und die Cd End of Silence von Red.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. November 2014)

End of Silence von Red.

 

Gutes Album, hab ich auch noch rumliegen irgendwo.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. November 2014)

Kenne gave it all away seit fast nem jahrzehnt. Aber bis ich mal den Name des Albums gefunden hab..


----------



## win3ermute (13. November 2014)

Wird da dein Automat nicht extrem schnell dreckig durch die küchendämpfe und gerüche ?

 

Die Dinger standen früher in jeder Pommes- und Pizzabude, ohne "extrem dreckig" zu sein. Außerdem - wann koche ich schon mal richtig?


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (13. November 2014)

Tickets für Iceage in HH 

und Tanqueray


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. November 2014)

A Link Between Worlds für Umme.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. November 2014)

Hab nen Geschenk für meine Mutti besorgt. Gerade noch rechtzeitig für den Burzeltag nächste Woche.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (14. November 2014)

Hab mir einen Pullover gekauft   und Weihnachtssachen 

 

Das Zelda-Game ist schön


----------



## Schrottinator (14. November 2014)

Kein Getanze mehr?


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (14. November 2014)

Bald ist bestimmt wieder die Gelegenheit für einen tanzenden Smilie.


----------



## Aun (14. November 2014)

mit 5 divisionen den sinai und indien eingenommen ^^ ahuehuehuehue, man ich bin schneller als alexander der große ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. November 2014)

Spontan ein Tattootermin für um 12:00 Uhr bekommen, bevor wr auf die Barrikaden geht, etwas bestehendes wird nur weiter gemacht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2014)

Spontan ein Tattootermin für um 12:00 Uhr bekommen, bevor wr auf die Barrikaden geht, etwas bestehendes wird nur weiter gemacht.

 

KÖRPERBESCHMUTZUNG WIE KANNST DU NUR DIESE JUNGEND SOLLEN MAL MEINE RENTE BEZAHLENBLKABLABLABLA

 

So, nun wurde alles gesagt. Mache nach meinem Geburtstag (Anfang Dezember) auch einen Termin fürs nächste :>


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. November 2014)

DU BEZAHLST AUCH NOCH GELD DAFÜR DAS DU VERSTÜMMELT WIRST??????


----------



## Patiekrice (15. November 2014)

Ich seid so kacke.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2014)

WIE WILLST DU DENN SPÄTER NEN JOB FINDEN WENN DEIN KÖRPER BEKRITZELT IST ?!?!?!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. November 2014)

ARBEIT??? HARTZ 4 REGELT!


----------



## Legendary (15. November 2014)

BAH ZU VIELES NEUES HEUTE!! MUSS HOCHLADEN FOTO


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. November 2014)

tu es!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Die HTC One Kamera ist so fürn Arsch.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. November 2014)

Das Hemd gefällt mir.


----------



## Aun (15. November 2014)

nen neuen rekord:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (15. November 2014)

tu es!

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

!!!!


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2014)

nette ballons


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. November 2014)

Du wischst, putzt & schrubbst gerne oder?


----------



## Legendary (15. November 2014)

Mein Auto ja. 

 

Was habe ich neu:

 

- Geld (dafür bestelle ich morgen ebenfalls was fürs Auto)

- 2 Mützen (schwarz-weiß und Minion-Style  )

- viele Autopflegeprodukte (Profisektor), Reifen-, Kunststoff-, Interiorpflege, APC, MF-Tücher, Waffeltücher, chemieresistente Pinsel, Grit Guard und Sprühflaschen mit Skala um mal alle Sachen zu nennen 

- Süßes

- ein Buch

- eine Legofigur zum sammeln

- Bierset aus aller Welt

- Wein und Bierschnaps

 

Alles in allem läufts bei mir.


----------



## Patiekrice (16. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. November 2014)

Och Zuckermaus, was ist los?


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (17. November 2014)

Gta 5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Neue NBs


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (17. November 2014)

Schocken, hab auch Bock auf New Balance! Tragen die sich auch gut?

Auf meine ganzen Sneaker hab ich keinen Bock mehr oder es ist schon zu kalt draußen.. trage im Moment meistens einfach Chucks und meine liebsten Air Max bekomm ich fast gar nicht mehr sauber


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. November 2014)

Heute gekommen, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Sind meine 2. NBs, nachdem meine ersten ins Meer gefallen waren und ich sie im Nachhinein nicht mehr sauber bekam 

 

NB fühlen sich so an wie Laufschuhe. Extrem leicht und sehr bequem auch nach längerer Zeit. Für die Wintertage aber nicht das richtige. Nun haben wir aber auch noch nicht Winter (und ich wollte diese Schuhe schon seit nem guten Jahr, nur waren sie entweder zu teuer oder nicht im meiner Größe)


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (17. November 2014)

Sind meine 2. NBs, nachdem meine ersten ins Meer gefallen waren und ich sie im Nachhinein nicht mehr sauber bekam 

 

Oh, shit

 

Werd denmächst auf jeden Fall auch mal welche anprobieren, hätte gern solche: http://6.kicksonfire.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/new-balance-574-rugby-pack-06-570x380.jpg


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. November 2014)

hoffe das meine air max ende der woche kommen, bei meinen alten löst sich langsam die Sohle, aber gut mussten dieses Jahr auch seeeeehr viel ertragen. ;D


----------



## Legendary (17. November 2014)

Gta 5 

 

Doch so früh :>

 

Neu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ Anschlusskabelset 20mm²

+ original VW Alupedale...wollte ich nie, brauchte ich nie, jetzt hab ich se


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (17. November 2014)

Für Ps4 und Xbox kommt es ja eigentlich erst morgen raus ;>


----------



## Grushdak (17. November 2014)

Legendary,

 

hast Du die Mittel an Deiner Pflanze ausprobiert?^^

Denn irgendwie sieht die so aus.

 

was ich neu habe ...


'ne Wetterstation
jede Menge nützliches Werkzeug
Fahrradsachen
diverse Klamotten
Bilder
4er Strahlerlampe
das japamische Spiel "Go"
+++


----------



## Legendary (17. November 2014)

Was genau ist jetzt an dem Einblatt (das technisch gesehen nunmal gekräuselte Blätter hat) so schlimm? Das die Pflanze immer genug Wasser hat oder das die Blätter schön grün sind und nach oben stehen anstatt den Kopf hängen zu lassen?


----------



## Grushdak (17. November 2014)

Ach das war doch spaßig gemeint - darum auch dies ^^. 

Diese Pflanze hat nunmal leich gekräuselte Blätter - i know this.

 

Bei mir sehen Pflanzen von Zeit zu Zeit ganz anders aus - etwas ungepflegt, so dürstend.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. November 2014)

Mit spaßigen Posts biste hier falsch!


----------



## Legendary (17. November 2014)

Mit spaßigen Posts biste hier falsch!

 

Aber hallo!

 

Hab das tatsächlich nicht gesehen, dabei erkenne ich Ironie eigentlich aus 3km Entfernung. Ich bin eher ein Fan von unempfindlicheren Pflanzen, hab auch schon so einige geschrottet. Unter anderem auch dieses Einblatt, das habe ich dann aber umgetopft und gedüngt und es hat wieder in neuem "Glanz" erstrahlt.


----------



## Ogil (17. November 2014)

das japamische Spiel "Go"

 

So ein richtiges schoenes Goban und Glas-Steine?


----------



## Grushdak (17. November 2014)

Naja, es ist schon alt (hatten meine Eltern schon zu meiner Kindheit) -

und ist, denke ich, nur eine primitive Nachahmung (nur ein grünes Brett (44,5cm x 46,5cm) mit den gewölbten Schwarz~/Weißsteinen (so je 200 Stück)).

 

aber einfach ein geniales Spiel 

 

mom ... *malFotomach*

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Du bringst mich aber gerade auf eine Idee.

Ich glaube, ich werde mir mal meine eigene Kreation herstellen - werde es dann mal posten.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. November 2014)

Ich glaube, ich werde mir mal meine eigene Kreation herstellen - werde es dann mal posten. 

Nur original ist legal!


----------



## Grushdak (17. November 2014)

Hmmm?

 

Ich vertreibe es ja nicht - will es nur für mich und für die, mit denen ich es wieder spielen werde, machen.

Der jetzige Zustand des Brettes gefällt mir nicht mehr so - und ich habe Spaß am Werkeln.


----------



## Aun (17. November 2014)

mühle extrem ^^


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (18. November 2014)

Farcry 4


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (18. November 2014)

Pinguine


----------



## Patiekrice (19. November 2014)

Goat Simulator


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (19. November 2014)

Goat Simulator 



Da beste Spiel überhaupt


----------



## Schrottinator (19. November 2014)

Da beste Spiel überhaupt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (19. November 2014)

:OO Also ich hab das Spiel sehr gefeiert, als es rausgekommen ist   macht Spass


----------



## Patiekrice (19. November 2014)

Ich habe noch nie 10,- besser investiert. Ich habe gerade so arg gelacht, wie ich NOCH NIE bei einem Spiel gelacht habe. Wird -wenn ich mal wieder streamen sollte- mein Stream-Spiel #1!!


----------



## ZAM (19. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (20. November 2014)

http://www.eisenmann-sportauspuff.de/DE/SHOP/Produkte/BMW-325Ci-141-kW-3er-Coupe-E46-Endschalldaempfer_B530400700_28.php

Klingt echt geil 

Ein paar Pralinen und Weihnachtsmänner für Weihnachten hab ich gestern auch gekauft. Und Lebkuchenherzen... Soll ich bis Weihnachten warten oder jetzt schon alles essen? xD


----------



## bkeleanor (20. November 2014)

Far Cry 4


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. November 2014)

Air Max kamen heute, ansonstein ein Buch über emotionale Kompetenz und die moderne Psychoanalyse.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (20. November 2014)

https://www.douglas.de/douglas/productbrand_818058.html?trac=de.01p.goo.AdWords.douglas_de_pla.pla_all.000000&erid=1416504628862369602&zanpid=1970567189509895168


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2014)

100 euro für 75 ml ?

 

Wärs für ne frau als geschenk okay - aber als mann 100 euro für nen 75ml zerstäuber ?


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (20. November 2014)

Das Ding ist der Hit, ist sein Geld locker wert

Riecht auch nicht nach Blume oder was da steht...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. November 2014)

Gonzo unser Blumenkind


----------



## Patiekrice (20. November 2014)

100 euro für 75 ml ?

 

Wärs für ne frau als geschenk okay - aber als mann 100 euro für nen 75ml zerstäuber ?

 

 

DOUBLESTANDARDS.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (20. November 2014)

Gonzo unser Blumenkind


----------



## Aun (20. November 2014)

gleich kommen die feminazis, wait a moment


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2014)

DOUBLESTANDARDS.

 

Dior

Duftnote: sanft-blumig
Duftintensität: frisch
 
Da denk ich zuerst an einen Frauenduft  
 
und da Gonzo ja wohl keine ist ^^


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (20. November 2014)

Douglas ist auch behindert


----------



## Grushdak (20. November 2014)

Das Ding ist nie und nimmer 105&#8364; wert.

Da bezahlst Du rein für den Namen & die Flaschenskreation, wo Du denselben Duft doch vieeeel billiger haben kannst.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (20. November 2014)

Nervt mich doch nicht(:

Er ist 105 Wert und ich würde noch mehr dafür bezahlen. Hast du den Duft schon gerochen?


----------



## Grushdak (20. November 2014)

ja, bei Frauen


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (20. November 2014)

Würde mich wundern ;P


----------



## Legendary (20. November 2014)

100 euro für 75 ml ?

 

Wärs für ne frau als geschenk okay - aber als mann 100 euro für nen 75ml zerstäuber ?

 

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Schn.... halten. 

 

Nur weil 90% der Männer mit Bruno Bananiplörre rumrennen muss man das nicht auch. Ich kaufe auch nur teure Düfte und die Resonanz sagt mir, dass ich keinen Euro zu viel ausgegeben habe.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. November 2014)

Da bezahlst Du rein für den Namen & die Flaschenskreation, wo Du denselben Duft doch vieeeel billiger haben kannst. 

Und für die Hoffnung, keinen Urin bei den Zutaten zu haben.

 


 

Nur weil 90% der Männer mit Bruno Bananiplörre rumrennen muss man das nicht auch. Ich kaufe auch nur teure Düfte und die Resonanz sagt mir, dass ich keinen Euro zu viel ausgegeben habe. 

Ich gehöre dann wohl zu den 10%, die gar kein Wässerchen auftragen? Obwohl... ich mag auch kein Gel in den Haaren. Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich aber auch ganz froh, dass ich sowas nicht anlegen muss. Wobei ich bei den ganzen Pampen aber auch nur Parafinöl, Bitumen und Lösungsmittel rieche. Ich bin wohl nicht geeignet für sowas.

 

 @Topic: Flucht von der Toteninsel.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. November 2014)

würde mal behaupten, dass jeder sein geld in dinge steckt, welche andere nicht nachvollziehen können. 
jeder legt seine interessen halt anders fest.


----------



## myadictivo (21. November 2014)

300/300 rise of an empire blu-ray...

was ein beschissen schlechter streifen der nachfolger doch geworden ist... ich bereue die 12&#8364; für die bluray schon jetzt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. November 2014)

War wirklich nicht sonderlich dolle


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2014)

300/300 rise of an empire blu-ray...

was ein beschissen schlechter streifen der nachfolger doch geworden ist... ich bereue die 12&#8364; für die bluray schon jetzt

 

Und ich habe für den Shit 15 &#8364; im Kino (3D) ausgegeben. Effekte waren aber ok. Trotzdem, außer Eva Green nackt nicht so dolle.


----------



## Gutgore (21. November 2014)

Neu =)

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (21. November 2014)

Nettes Teil   

 

Oder wie andere hier sagen würden: Wozu 4 GB bei ner Graka...bei Roxxorhaxxoroberleetgamern vielleicht aber nicht bei "normalen" Spielern.


----------



## Ogil (21. November 2014)

Also echt mal. Fuer das Geld haette man locker 3 Flaeschchen Duftwasser kaufen koennen!

 

Neu - das neue Dragon Age! Und Wochenende


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (21. November 2014)

Als ich zB den

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

gekauft habe hat  das ja auch keinen interessiert


----------



## Magogan (21. November 2014)

Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 1 und 2 einzeln gekauft... Und heute gesehen, dass es die auch als Box für 8 Euro weniger gibt... Ok, bei den 100000 verschiedenen Versionen ist das kein Wunder, dass man die Box übersieht, aber trotzdem ärgere ich mich irgendwie...

4 GB VRAM sind viel zu wenig! Ich muss mein Spiel optimieren, sodass es auch mit 1 GB VRAM funktioniert, wobei das eigentlich gar kein so großes Problem ist, die Sichtweite ist dann halt sehr gering...


----------



## Schrottinator (21. November 2014)

Als ich zB den

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

gekauft habe hat  das ja auch keinen interessiert

Als ich hier schrieb, dass ich mein Abschlusszeugnis für den Bachelor hab, hat es auch keinen interessiert. Zumindest bist du nicht alleine.


----------



## Magogan (21. November 2014)

Hab auch was Neues und niemand hat es interessiert...

Bachelor-Abschluss? Cool, warhrst du auhc bei RTL? Foll die geilen Weibah da!!!


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (21. November 2014)

Freut mich, dass du deinen Bachelor bekommen hast bei mir dauerts noch bisschen..


----------



## Ogil (21. November 2014)

Das hier ist "Ich hab da was Neues" und nicht "Wieder der gleiche Kindergarten"


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. November 2014)

Aber es ist Freitagabend und wir sind auf keine Party eingeladen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2014)

Wir sind eh viel zu cool für Partys. Ich meine, da sind ja Mädchen. Und Mädchen sind bäh. Außer Patie. Die ist nicht bäh.


----------



## Wynn (21. November 2014)

Aber es ist Freitagabend und wir sind auf keine Party eingeladen. 

 

Couch + Kuscheldecke + ein gutes Buch


----------



## Patiekrice (21. November 2014)

Als ich hier schrieb, dass ich mein Abschlusszeugnis für den Bachelor hab, hat es auch keinen interessiert. Zumindest bist du nicht alleine.

 

Ich habe dir gratuliert, aber du überliest meine Sachen ja in der letzten Zeit sehr gekonnt. 

 

 

 

und luv, shikari


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. November 2014)

Lass mein Shikari in ruh. nohomo ok?


----------



## Wynn (21. November 2014)

Ihr könntet ja in euer Arena um Shikari kämpfen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2014)

Meine Jungfräulichkeit gehört schon Olli, no place 4 more.

 

 Und jetzt mal schluss mit OT


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. November 2014)

Vorne helal hinten haram was?:p


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2014)

Ew.

 

B2T: 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. November 2014)

Ich habe dir gratuliert, aber du überliest meine Sachen ja in der letzten Zeit sehr gekonnt. 

Das war vor fast 4 Monaten...


----------



## Patiekrice (21. November 2014)

... und trotzdem habe ich dir gratuliert! 

 

 

tt: Heute kam ein Röckchen an, das ich bestellt hatte und schon erwartet habe


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. November 2014)

Grad Whistleblower geholt für 3,70 :')


----------



## Thoor (22. November 2014)

Gratuliere allen zu ihren Bachelore Dingern, wir sehen euch dann auf 3+!(http://www.3plus.tv/bachelor)


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Habe ich jetzt auch für 35 &#8364;


----------



## Patiekrice (22. November 2014)

Rubbellos-Kalender.


----------



## Gutgore (23. November 2014)

Nettes Teil   

 

Oder wie andere hier sagen würden: Wozu 4 GB bei ner Graka...bei Roxxorhaxxoroberleetgamern vielleicht aber nicht bei "normalen" Spielern.  

 

 

danke  - neuer Tower kommt hoffentlich nächste Woche. Irgendwann muss man ja mal aufrüsten ^^

 

Dragon Age Inquisition hatte ich übrigens auch neu ..vor 6 Tagen  - Geiles Spiel


----------



## win3ermute (24. November 2014)

So langsam ähnelt es sowas wie "bewohnbarem Raum":

 

Küche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Balkon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Flur:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Schlafzimmer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Wohnzimmer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Noch jede Menge Kleinkram (Leisten, Bad, Silikonschmiererei, bisserl Schönheitsfehler nachbearbeiten etc. pp.) zu tun, aber ich glaube, das Gröbste ist hinter mir - bis auf den verdammten Umzug... und ich bin jetzt schon sowas von körperlich durch, das geht auf kein Schiff...


----------



## Lillyan (24. November 2014)

@win3ermute: Ich wuße doch die Bilder kommen mir bekannt vor, du Nickwechsler 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Meins!


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2014)

Dein Balkon ist in der Küche ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. November 2014)

WOHER DIE BRIEFTASCHE?


----------



## Schrottinator (24. November 2014)

selbstgemacht


----------



## Lillyan (24. November 2014)

Jop


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. November 2014)

Ich will auch. :<


----------



## myadictivo (24. November 2014)

dank amazon heute :

zoo tycoon für die xone für 9,98 aus italien

und neue gore beinlinge fürs nächste frühjahr/herbst

 

das wird ne harte woche


----------



## Lillyan (24. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Grad geschenkt gekriegt vom besten Baldmann wo gibt


----------



## MasterXoX (24. November 2014)

@win3er

 

Fast überall stehen Bierflaschen rum 

 

@Lilly

 

Hast du die komplette Tasche selber gemacht oder nur das Horde Logo? Sieht definitiv geil aus


----------



## Lillyan (24. November 2014)

Komplett selbst gemacht ^^


----------



## Aun (24. November 2014)

ich hätte gerne eine, bezahlung usw per pn an mich falls du das nochmal amchen kannst


----------



## orkman (24. November 2014)

LG G3 (im amazon cyber dingsbums, einer der gluecklichen der's bekommen hat) für nur 409 euro + tasche damit es heile bleibt


----------



## Lillyan (24. November 2014)

Würde ich gerne, aber ohne Gewerbeschein mache ich da nichts, sorry


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (25. November 2014)

Gebrannte Mandeln


----------



## Veshrae (25. November 2014)

Das neue iPad <:


----------



## Patiekrice (25. November 2014)

Würde ich gerne, aber ohne Gewerbeschein mache ich da nichts, sorry 

 

Ach, DIY-Kram fliegt doch durchs Netz wie sonst was. Deinem Gewissen in aller Ehren, aber ich denke nicht dass jede der Perlen einen Gewerbeschein hat  Sonst "schenkt er dir Geld zum Nikolaus/Weihnachten" und du "schenkst" ihm die Tasche


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Bin schon so oft daran vorbei gelaufen, nun hab ich es mir geholt 

 

Dazu noch :

 

- Analog Stick Aufsätze für meine PS4 Controller. Ich rutsche so oft ab, und für 5 &#8364; kann mans ja mal testen

- Doppel USB Ladekabel (3 Meter) ebenfalls für meine Controller

- Schutzfolie für Mein HTC One M7

 

UUUUUUUUND ich hab schon vorzeitig 2 Geburtstagsgeschenke bekommen, bzw sie wurden geliefert :3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. November 2014)

-Razer Death Stalker, klingt richtig evil.

-Roccat ROC-13-411 Hiro 3D Supremacy Surface Gaming Mauspad

-Logitech Proteus Core G502 Tunable Gaming Maus

 

So, meine erste "richtige" Ausstatung.


----------



## myadictivo (25. November 2014)

gta5 für die ps4


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue (gebrauchte) Felgen und Reifen


----------



## Aun (25. November 2014)

was für ne scheiß farbe...felgen sind auch so lala. und pack die hässliche leichenfolie von der rückbank ( solle die karre wirklich dir gehören)


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2014)

Das auf der Rückbank sind die alten Räder, du Schlaukopf  Die sind halt in Folie eingepackt, damit die Sitze nicht dreckig werden. Die haben leider nicht alle in den Kofferraum gepasst...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. November 2014)

Die sehen aus wie die ichbincoolkiddyfelgen aus nfs most wanted für den gamecube


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2014)

Dann müssten sie sich drehen.

 

Mir sind Autos eigentlich egaler als egal, ich find deinen aber ganz gut. Bin schon in WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEITAUS schlimmeren Karren gefahren.


----------



## Ogil (25. November 2014)

Also ich finde die Felgen nicht schlecht - ob sie zum Auto passen bin ich mir noch nicht so ganz sicher.

 

Neu (bestellt): 2 Flaeschchen Whiskey und 1 Flaeschchen Rum. Man muss ja was fuer die kalte Jahreszeit tun


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. November 2014)

Dann müssten sie sich drehen.

 

Mir sind Autos eigentlich egaler als egal, ich find deinen aber ganz gut. Bin schon in WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEITAUS schlimmeren Karren gefahren.

Ich dachte immer, ich wäre der einzige Kerl, der sich nicht für Autos interessiert. Muss doch nur fahren?


----------



## myadictivo (26. November 2014)

+ hier meld..kerl nummer 3 der bei autos keinen ständer kriegt...

 

neu dank saturn 3 für 2 aktion :

halo mcc für xone

farcry4 für ps4

smash bros für wiiU


----------



## Magogan (26. November 2014)

Also ich finde die Felgen nicht schlecht - ob sie zum Auto passen bin ich mir noch nicht so ganz sicher.


Das ist auch immer Geschmackssache. Ich musste die Reifen austauschen, also hab ich mir auch gleich neue Felgen geholt, damit breitere Reifen draufpassen für bessere Haftung. Ok, die Felgen hab ich auch wegen des Aussehens gekauft, ich geb's ja zu


----------



## Greendesert (26. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Bin schon so oft daran vorbei gelaufen, nun hab ich es mir geholt 

 

Lese ich momentan auch, kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Manowar (26. November 2014)

Die Felgen ohne M-Paket und dann noch ein Spoiler drauf


----------



## Magogan (26. November 2014)

Der Spoiler ist vom Vorbesitzer und der ist richtig praktisch: So finde ich das Auto auf einem größeren Parkplatz viel leichter xD

Hab eine Bettdecke in 220x155 cm und passende Star-Wars-Bettwäsche neu


----------



## Patiekrice (26. November 2014)

Neue (gebrauchte) Felgen und Reifen 
 

Du darfst schon fahren?! LOL?!


----------



## Manowar (26. November 2014)

Du darfst schon fahren?! LOL?!

 

Mago ist erwachsen!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. November 2014)

hahahaha


----------



## Magogan (26. November 2014)

Du darfst schon fahren?! LOL?!


Ja, an deiner Stelle würde ich mich nicht mehr auf die Straße trauen... ;D

Ich darf schon seit über 3 Jahren (4 mit Begleitetem Fahren) fahren Oo


----------



## Schrottinator (26. November 2014)

Mago ist erwachsen!

Sagen wir mal lieber volljährig.


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2014)

Ja, an deiner Stelle würde ich mich nicht mehr auf die Straße trauen... ;D

Ich darf schon seit über 3 Jahren (4 mit Begleitetem Fahren) fahren Oo

 

Sollte ich nicht mehr in der Shoutbox erscheinen dann verfolgt mein Geist Mago der mich rücksichtslos mit dem Auto überfuhr


----------



## JokerofDarkness (26. November 2014)

Noch jede Menge Kleinkram (Leisten, Bad, Silikonschmiererei, bisserl Schönheitsfehler nachbearbeiten etc. pp.) zu tun, aber ich glaube, das Gröbste ist hinter mir - bis auf den verdammten Umzug... und ich bin jetzt schon sowas von körperlich durch, das geht auf kein Schiff...


Steht bei mir ab nächster Woche an. 140qm Laminat sind schon unterwegs.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

HTC One hat echt die mieseste Kamera ever -.- Aber ja, hab das schicke Ding. Hab zwar erst in ein paar Tagen Purzeltag, nun gut


----------



## Patiekrice (26. November 2014)

HTC One hat echt die mieseste Kamera ever -.- Aber ja, hab das schicke Ding. Hab zwar erst in ein paar Tagen Purzeltag, nun gut 

 

 Das hängt auch bei mir gerahmt in der Bude!


----------



## Legendary (26. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue (gebrauchte) Felgen und Reifen 


Da labert er über mich und spaxt sich selbst so ne Grütze an den e46...ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (26. November 2014)

Das Banksy hab ich auch mal auf einem Jutebeutel zum Verschenken gekauft..

 

Tales from the Borderlands

Jahresabo von der Faz

Turnbeutel


----------



## Legendary (26. November 2014)

Der Boy hat sich heute noch gegönnt:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Schalter ist hundeteuer aber er hat Aluoptik.  

 

EDIT: Fast vergessen...noch 2m² Alubutyl für die Reserveradmulde und die Rücksitzbank.


----------



## myadictivo (27. November 2014)

gore thermo armlinge.. passend zu den beinlingen vom vortag. diesmal vorsichtshalber ne nummer größer bestellt, nachdem die beinlinge seeeeehr knapp bemessen sind


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. November 2014)

logitech headset & ruffiction snapback.

blödes amazon.:/

 

Also werd die logitech zurückschicken und mir die razer naga holen.


----------



## Gutgore (27. November 2014)

Heute gekommen, sehr schönes Teil. Anfangs etwas ungewohnt, aber nach ein paar Stunden sitzen richtig angenehm. nach 11 Jahren musste einfach was neues her 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (27. November 2014)

was hattest denn fürn logitech headset? eigtl sind die dinger richtig gut.


----------



## Magogan (28. November 2014)

Sagen wir mal lieber volljährig. 


Mami, der Schrotti ist gemein zu mir!

Hab seit gestern den Nachweis, dass der Tacho trotz größerem Reifenumfang die richtige Geschwindigkeit anzeigt. Heute noch zur Dekra und dann ist alles eingetragen und rechtlich korrekt.


----------



## myadictivo (28. November 2014)

jacke und sunset overdrive..

 

ob ichs schaff mein november gehalt bei amazon zu lassen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. November 2014)

was hattest denn fürn logitech headset? eigtl sind die dinger richtig gut.



Die logitech g502 schick ich zurück is ne maus! Das HS kommt noch, ist aber vielversprechend von den Bewertungen.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (28. November 2014)

+ hier auch meld..Kerl nummer 4 der bei Autos keinen ständer kriegt 

 

"neu" hab ich:

bis Ende des Jahres nur noch 2er-Wechselschicht: Früh- und Spät...Mist, gehen mir 2Wochen Nachtschichtzulage flöten und das bei den ge!len Black-Friday-Angeboten


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. November 2014)

Hab mal den Saturn 3 für 2 bla genutzt.
Daher neu für die Ps4:
Farcry4
Bf 4 Premium
CoD AW
Wolf Among US
Walking Dead 1
Walking Dead 2

Und fürn 3Ds Pokemon 

Achso... und Laptop Kühler... mit 3 "Ventilatoren"...


Hab noch nie in einer Woche so viel ausgegeben wie in dieser.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (28. November 2014)

Hab die auch alle, außer Pokemon, alle sehr nice.

Walking Dead hättest du aber auch gerade als Download fürn Zehnie holen können:/

Und Wolf Among Us ist locker eins der besten Spiele die es gibt 

 

Auf jeden Fall ein angemesser Post 300


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. November 2014)

Kaufe insofern möglich Retail.


----------



## Wynn (28. November 2014)

konsole bietet sich retail an weil dann kann man es auch spielen ohne gerade ein abo haben zu müssen


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (28. November 2014)

konsole bietet sich retail an weil dann kann man es auch spielen ohne gerade ein abo haben zu müssen 

 

Da hast du scheinbar mal wieder etwas falsch verstanden..


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. November 2014)

Retail ist wertiger, macht sich gut im Regal und ist unabhängig von Servern.


----------



## Gutgore (28. November 2014)

Die logitech g502 schick ich zurück is ne maus! Das HS kommt noch, ist aber vielversprechend von den Bewertungen.

 

wieso schicks die g502 zurück? hab sie seit heute und ich finde die top! Habe vorher ne Roccat Kone+ genutz mit de rich eigtl recht zufrieden war, doch sie war schon so abgegriffen :/


----------



## Wynn (29. November 2014)

Steam

 

Book of Unwritten Tales 2 EA

Lego Batman 2 DC Heroes

 

für zusammen 8 &#8364;


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. November 2014)

wieso schicks die g502 zurück? hab sie seit heute und ich finde die top! Habe vorher ne Roccat Kone+ genutz mit de rich eigtl recht zufrieden war, doch sie war schon so abgegriffen :/



Zu viele Knöpfe für Dpi, zu wenige zum frei belegen in WoW.


----------



## Königmarcus (29. November 2014)

OnePlus One in weiß bestellt


----------



## Gutgore (29. November 2014)

Zu viele Knöpfe für Dpi, zu wenige zum frei belegen in WoW.

 

Hmm okay, jeder hat andere Bedürfnisse/Geschmack =)

 

Neu:

The Banner Saga - im Steam Sale

Bayerdynamic DT-990Pro

Asus Xonar DGX PCI-E

SSD Samsung Evo 840 250GB

Seagate Barracuda 3TB

Phantom 630 in Gunmetallic - Endlich ....

Ne Nachttischlampe für ~12 Euro+Leuchtmittel

Ne neue Waage 

Wäscheklammern  

 

Langsam geht mir das Geld aus und Weihnachtsgeschenke muss ich auch noch kaufen


----------



## Aun (29. November 2014)

ne palette pocky *jamjam*, den neuen,limitierten batman comic, daryl&merle actionfiguren, und an dem 40 cm rainbowdash plüschi kam ich auch net vorbei     scheiße war das teuer


----------



## Wynn (29. November 2014)

war bei dir wieder ne comic messe oder so ?


----------



## Wynn (29. November 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00EOULCI6/

 

nachdem die billig maus nach nem monat schon wieder defekt ist beim amazon cybersale mal eine geholt die etwas hochwertiger ist


----------



## Noxiel (30. November 2014)

WoW von Classic bis MoP für 5,- Euro. Und dabei kann ich dem Black Friday eigentlich gar nix abgewinnen. Ich Kapitalismus-Opfer. -_-''


----------



## eMJay (30. November 2014)

eben bei Saturn bestellt: Stirb Langsam 1-5 auf Blu-Ray für 17,99


----------



## Magogan (30. November 2014)

Hab ich auch, aber für 16,97  bei Amazon (glaube ich).

Dazu noch die Extended Edition vom Hobbit 1 und 2 (beide 3D), Predator, Top Gun (3D), Vom Winde verweht, Fringe, Need for Speed (3D), Urlaubsreif und ... na ja... Twilight (vielleicht finde ich ja mal eine Freundin, die das mag).

Das reicht erstmal für die nächsten 3-4 Monate


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (1. Dezember 2014)

Dragon Age


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (2. Dezember 2014)

Chunky Monkey


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Dezember 2014)

Geburtstagsgeschenke Part 1 :

- Ein großes Banksy Bild auf Leinwand

- Dazu noch 4 kleine Bilder auf Leinwand

- GTA 5 (PS4)

- Hugo Boss Duschzeugs

- 300 &#8364;

- Pralinen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Dezember 2014)

Alles gute!


----------



## Greendesert (5. Dezember 2014)

Gestern bei Media Markt die Halo MCC plus Controller für 69&#8364; bekommen


----------



## Ogil (5. Dezember 2014)

Zu viele Knöpfe für Dpi, zu wenige zum frei belegen in WoW.

 

Habe auch seit Mitte Woche die G502 - und man kann alle Knoepfe frei belegen. Allerdings ein wenig nervig weil z.B. WoW nicht Knoepfe 1-5 erkennt (wie bei meiner vorherigen Maus) sondern nur 1-3 und man die restlichen Knoepfe erst z.B. einem Tastaturkuerzel zuweisen muss und dies dann in WoW belegt. Habe dann die Seitenknoepfe als F9-F11 definiert und dann klappte es problemlos.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (5. Dezember 2014)

cool, ohne große Werbung einfach da und läuft bei vielen recht stabil, bei mir lädt er noch die 9GB runter

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UefM6WhJK7U&feature=youtu.be

 

aber das Beste: mein Upgrade war für lau, weil ich die Version 7.5 erst vor kurzem bei nem Sales gekauft hab


----------



## win3ermute (6. Dezember 2014)

Die grandiose "We are the Romans" von Botch als RePress auf Vinyl. Leider nur in schwarz; auch die RePress ist sauschnell vergriffen (ein paar schwarze Exemplare gibt es aber wohl noch).

Und "Kleinkram" halt wie die ersten beiden Teile der "Dollar-Trilogie" Leones. Die "Assault" mußte ich mitnehmen - auch wenn ich davon schon eine gute DVD hatte, so hat Capelight bei der Abtastung und Restaurierung eine Menge mehr 'rausgeholt und das Ding ist saugünstig (zumindest für ein MediaBook) auf Amazon zu haben. "Godzi" ist selbsterklärend und das Cruise-Vehikel mag ich!

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ach ja, Botch. Besser wird Hardcore nie mehr. Nach einem neuen Interview sei man allerdings einer Reunion nicht abgeneigt, weil alle Mann das Gefühl haben, man habe seinerzeit noch nicht alles gegeben:

 

Klick mich!


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (7. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Alpha Invite kekekekekeke


----------



## Aun (7. Dezember 2014)

ach hat einer deiner freunde sich mal erbarmt? 

ich hab das game seit september net mehr angefasst ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab keine Freunde.. -.-

 

(zumindest keine, die Blizz0rd Spiele spielen)


----------



## H2OTest (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab keine Freunde.. -.-

 

(zumindest keine, die Blizz0rd Spiele spielen)

ty


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Dezember 2014)

bbgurl ich hab nichtmal deine Addy :**


----------



## Aun (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab keine Freunde.. -.-

 

(zumindest keine, die Blizz0rd Spiele spielen)

 

 


ty

ich weiß net über was ich mehr weinen muss......


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. Dezember 2014)

Passend zum 2. Advent flogen 2 Wände. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (7. Dezember 2014)

_Kinderarbeit!  _

 

_Ne, schaut gut aus - wie alles was du anpackst (und hier postest)_

 

_Viel Erfolg & Spaß weiterhin (:_


----------



## Aun (7. Dezember 2014)

sehr nett!

was willst mit der durchreiche neben dem ofen?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Dezember 2014)

Dumme Frage, Gloryhole natürlich!


----------



## Aun (7. Dezember 2014)

und du saftsack beschwerst dich über meine beiträge......

-100


----------



## JokerofDarkness (7. Dezember 2014)

sehr nett!
was willst mit der durchreiche neben dem ofen?


Eines von drei runden Fenstern einsetzen, so kann man vom Essbereich direkt auf die Kochinsel schauen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Dezember 2014)

EnterShikari ticket für 14.2.15 in FFM bestellt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Dezember 2014)

EnterShikari ticket für 14.2.15 in FFM bestellt.

 

Wollt grad posten was ich neu bekommen habe... 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Thihihihihi


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Dezember 2014)

thehehe freu mich schon so.


----------



## iShock (12. Dezember 2014)

*neid* @die 2 über mir - hab dafür die Vinyl + CD vorbestellt 

 

vielleicht folgt ja auch noch ne karte


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Dezember 2014)

So kommen noch 3 Tickets dazu.
10.1.15 Neuroticfish in Rüsselsheim
10.2.15? Architects in FFM
27.2.15 Bizzy Montana in Freiburg

Das Jahr startet geil.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Dezember 2014)

27.2.15 Bizzy Montana in Freiburg

Da könnte man sich über den Weg laufen.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Dezember 2014)

^ OOOH MACHT MAL GEMEINSAME, WITZIGE FOTOS FÜR UNS

 

 

tt; 'n Pullover und Strickjäckchen fürs Rumlümmeln bzw für die Arbeit  und Unterwäsche.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Dezember 2014)

Schrotti hat scheinbar guten Musikgeschmack!


----------



## Wynn (13. Dezember 2014)

Wasteland 2 sammelkarte bot sich als neuer hintergrund an 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lianora (13. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (13. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was ist das?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Dezember 2014)

Sony Xperia Z3... Zumindest ein Cover dafür.


----------



## Legendary (13. Dezember 2014)

- Jeans, Pulli und 4 T-Shirts vom New Yorker

- Boxershorts und Socken von H&M

- Especially Escada Eau de Parfum als Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Freundin

- Huawei Ascend Y330 als Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Mum

- 30 Euro Fleurop Gutschein

- 36 MF-Tücher von Amazon

- 3,5 Gallons Eimer für meinen Grit Guard von Lupus

 

Läuft.


----------



## Greendesert (15. Dezember 2014)

Ne neue Fritzbox ... leider, meine alte ist heute morgen abgeraucht :/


----------



## ZAM (15. Dezember 2014)

Und das so kurz vor FritzOS 6.2 *g*

@Topic: Aus Ungeduld bis eben noch fast einen neuen PC, aber wieder abbestellt. Vor Weihnachten ist Hardware einfach zu teuer.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (16. Dezember 2014)

PS Vita

Final Fantasy X

3 Pullover:

http://www.asos.de/ASOS/ASOS-Longline-Jumper-with-Zip-Neck/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=4588080&cid=19449&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=36&sort=-1&clr=Grey+speckle&totalstyles=617&gridsize=3

http://www.asos.de/ASOS-Lang-geschnittener-Pullover-mit-Rei%C3%9Fverschl%C3%BCssen/166cs9/?iid=4762352&cid=19449&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=36&sort=-1&clr=Burgundy&totalstyles=617&gridsize=3&mporgp=L0FTT1MvQVNPUy1Mb25nbGluZS1KdW1wZXItd2l0aC1aaXBzL1Byb2Qv

http://www.asos.de/ASOS/ASOS-Longline-Zip-Up-Hoodie-With-Cuff-Zips/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=4640808&cid=19449&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=36&sort=-1&clr=Black&totalstyles=617&gridsize=3


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Dezember 2014)

Prinzessin Peach Toadstool, Samus Aran, Donkey Kong und Fox McCloud


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (18. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

heute diese Flasche geliefert bekommen


----------



## Greendesert (19. Dezember 2014)

Und das so kurz vor FritzOS 6.2 *g*

 

Um genau zu sein, das FritzOS wurde an dem Tag released


----------



## Yadiz (19. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Led Kette für den Schreibtisch.

Jetzt muss ich nur irgendwie die ganzen Verkabelungen in den Griff kriegen. Hat wer eine Idee, was es da für Lösungen gibt? 

 

Ich will nach Möglichkeit nicht irgendwelche Löcher in den Schreibtisch bohren um Kabelhalterungen anzubringen.

Zur Not werd ichs aber trotzdem machen müssen


----------



## Legendary (19. Dezember 2014)

Schöner Arbeitsplatz, gefällt mir! Endlich mal nicht so ein unordentliches Loch wie bei vielen anderen. Der Unschärfeeffekt im Hintergrund unterstreicht das Ganze.  

 

Ich hab mir gegönnt:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Dezember 2014)

Wohnung.

 

Hilfst im Januar/Februar beim Umzug, Aun?


----------



## Ogil (19. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt muss ich nur irgendwie die ganzen Verkabelungen in den Griff kriegen. Hat wer eine Idee, was es da für Lösungen gibt? 

 

Ich will nach Möglichkeit nicht irgendwelche Löcher in den Schreibtisch bohren um Kabelhalterungen anzubringen.

Zur Not werd ichs aber trotzdem machen müssen 

 

Spiral-Kabelschlauch und so selbstklebende Teile um diesen dann anzubringen. Hab ich bei mir auch ueberall - vor allem weil man nie vorhersagen kann, worauf mein Tiger als naechstes gern rumkaut...


----------



## Legendary (21. Dezember 2014)

Und es geht weiter:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ist ein recht seltenes Fach mit Deckel, dass es ausschließlich in der Highline Version vom Polo gibt und dementsprechend teuer ist, habs vorhin günstig geschossen juhu 

 

- einen Anker Pocket mit BT und NFC

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Eine Vollgarage 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

neues Antennenkabel vergoldet, nachdem ich bei meinem alten dauernd Artefakte bekomme

 

Ja...man merkt im Dezember hab ich immer sauber zu viel Geld.


----------



## Magogan (21. Dezember 2014)

Welchen Sinn soll der Lautsprecher haben? Wüsste nicht, wo ich den einsetzen würde, wenn ich Musik hören will, kann ich auch mein Smartphone nehmen, die Tonqualität dürfte nicht viel schlechter sein... Und wo kann man schon mobil laut Musik hören? Okay, auf der Wiese im Park oder am Strand vielleicht...

Das Display vom Autoradio nützt eigentlich auch nur zur Navigation, beim Fahren kann man sich darauf eh nicht konzentrieren. Und wenn man steht... Na ja, musst du wissen, ich könnte damit nichts anfangen. Ist die Navi-Funktion denn wenigstens gut? Was für ein Teil ist das genau?

Die Autogarage ist tatsächlich nützlich, Scheibenkratzen dauert unter Umständen länger als die Garage über das Auto zu ziehen. Aber dann sieht doch niemand das Auto xD

----------------------

Hab mir TBBT Staffel 1-7 und Hawaii Five-0 Staffel 1 & 2 auf Bluray geholt. Außerdem Star Trek TNG Staffel 7 auf Bluray. Jetzt habe ich keinen Platz mehr für neue Blurays, alle Schränke voll Oo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2014)

Welchen Sinn soll der Lautsprecher haben? Wüsste nicht, wo ich den einsetzen würde, wenn ich Musik hören will, kann ich auch mein Smartphone nehmen, die Tonqualität dürfte nicht viel schlechter sein... Und wo kann man schon mobil laut Musik hören? Okay, auf der Wiese im Park oder am Strand vielleicht...

 

Hast dir deine Frage selber beantwortet...

 

BTT:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (21. Dezember 2014)

Ja, aber im Winter? Da geht man doch eher nicht an den Strand


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2014)

Ob man sich das nun im Sommer oder im Winter kauft, ist doch Banane.


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. Dezember 2014)

Bleibt friedlich. Bisher ist noch nichts passiert, das einer Verwarnung bedarf und ich würde es gerne so halten.


----------



## Manowar (22. Dezember 2014)

Bleibt friedlich. Bisher ist noch nichts passiert, das einer Verwarnung bedarf und ich würde es gerne so halten.

 

Ich hab Legendary verpasst? 

 

Ich brauche so einen Lautsprecher z.B. in der Küche oder aufm Klo.

Wenn mein Fräulein im Wohnzimmer was schaut, kann ich in der Küche oder aufm Klo z.B. Bundesliga Konferenz oder Musik hören. :>

 

Morgen hol ich mein neues Auto ab


----------



## Magogan (22. Dezember 2014)

Ob man sich das nun im Sommer oder im Winter kauft, ist doch Banane.

Im Prinzip schon, aber bei 1% Zinsen pro Jahr verliert man ca. 10 Cent bei 20 Euro Wert, wenn man es 6 Monate früher kauft und es nicht im Preis steigt.

Ich hab nichts neu, hab schon genug Geld ausgegeben vor Weihnachten. Vielleicht heute noch eine Pizza oder so, aber wohl eher nicht.

Das mit dem Konsum im Allgemeinen ist eh schlimm, man kauft heutzutage dauernd irgendwelche Sachen, die nicht wirklich nützlich sind, zumindest nicht im Vergleich zu anderen Dingen, die man nicht kauft. Ich denke nicht, dass das sinnvoll war, ein Autoradio mit Display zu kaufen @Legendary, musst du zwar selbst wissen, aber das Geld hätte man auch für ein Haus sparen können. Oder damit in den Urlaub fliegen. Ich persönlich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man nicht glücklicher wird, wenn man viel (teilweise nicht wirklich nützliche) Technik kauft. Vor allem wenn die dann nicht richtig funktioniert. Z.B. laggt die Tastatur von meinem Smartphone, obwohl es nicht billig war... Und YouTube in 1440p geht auch nicht mehr... Toll...

Ja...man merkt im Dezember hab ich immer sauber zu viel Geld.  

Sowas muss nun wirklich nicht sein. Zumal ich dir das nicht glaube, wenn ich mir deine Posts so angucke. Spar mal mindestens 500 Euro im Monat für ein Haus, wenn du dann noch gut leben kannst, dann hast du genug Geld. Wenn nicht, darfst du gerne auf die Straße gehen und gegen die soziale Ungerechtigkeit in Deutschland demonstrieren, die wird nämlich leider immer größer. Wärst du 20 Jahre früher auf die Welt gekommen, hättest du dir vermutlich ein schnelleres Auto und eine größere Wohnung leisten können...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Dezember 2014)

Bleibt friedlich. Bisher ist noch nichts passiert, das einer Verwarnung bedarf und ich würde es gerne so halten.

 

 

Ich finde den Kontext nicht. Gab es irgend eine Tendenz zu einer nicht friedlichen Diskussion ?  

 

B2T:

 

Die letzten Weihnachtsgeschenke


----------



## Ogil (22. Dezember 2014)

Das mit dem Konsum im Allgemeinen ist eh schlimm, man kauft heutzutage dauernd irgendwelche Sachen, die nicht wirklich nützlich sind, zumindest nicht im Vergleich zu anderen Dingen, die man nicht kauft. Ich denke nicht, dass das sinnvoll war, ein Autoradio mit Display zu kaufen @Legendary, musst du zwar selbst wissen, aber das Geld hätte man auch für ein Haus sparen können. Oder damit in den Urlaub fliegen. Ich persönlich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man nicht glücklicher wird, wenn man viel (teilweise nicht wirklich nützliche) Technik kauft.

 

Ist es denn sinnvoller statt des Autoradios Blu-Rays zu kaufen die man dann nichtmal guckt? Letztlich muss doch jeder selbst wissen wofuer er sein Geld ausgibt. Und jeder wird selbst am Besten einschaetzen koennen, was er sich leisten kann und welche Anschaffung "sinnvoll" ist.

 

Ich hab mir zu Weihnachten auch eine aeusserst sinnfreie Anschaffung gegoennt - einen HOTAS Flightstick der hoffentlich morgen noch ankommt...

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab mir zu Weihnachten auch eine aeusserst sinnfreie Anschaffung gegoennt - einen HOTAS Flightstick der hoffentlich morgen noch ankommt...

 

 

für star citizen ?


----------



## Ogil (22. Dezember 2014)

Momentan eher fuer Elite: Dangerous


----------



## Wynn (22. Dezember 2014)

ich habe neu

 

Retail

Xcom Enemy Within 3,99&#8364;

 

Die Dvd gibt wieder nen netten tassenuntersetzer ab ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Dezember 2014)

Link, Zelda, Mario, Kid Icarus und Little Mac


----------



## Magogan (22. Dezember 2014)

Ist es denn sinnvoller statt des Autoradios Blu-Rays zu kaufen die man dann nichtmal guckt?


Nein, aber ich gucke alle Blurays, die ich kaufe, wenn auch nicht unbedingt sofort.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. Dezember 2014)

Oder jede Menge Technikgedöns für Lets Plays die keine Sau schaut... 

 

 

Neu:

An Weihnachten doch nicht frei.


----------



## Magogan (23. Dezember 2014)

Schweine waren auch nie eine angestrebte Zielgruppe


----------



## Legendary (23. Dezember 2014)

Was werden hier schon wieder meine gekauften Dinge in Frage gestellt?

 

Leben und leben lassen verdammt nochmal!


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (23. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Dezember 2014)

Ne Rolle doppelseitiges Klebeband und GoT Staffel 2 auf Blu Ray.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Dezember 2014)

Ne Rolle doppelseitiges Klebeband und GoT Staffel 2 auf Blu Ray.

Rache für die Twilight-Filme?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Dezember 2014)

Rache für Kokowäh und Nicholas Sparks Filme.


----------



## myadictivo (24. Dezember 2014)

- 2 matratzenauflagen, nachdem mir mein kater gestern wieder ins bett geschifft hat (ich lag netterweise auch drin)

- bei steam grim dawn und twd2 geschossen

 

polsterreiniger und raumparfüm hatte ich ja von seinen protestpinkelaktionen im herbst noch übrig


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Dezember 2014)

Wii Fit Trainerin


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Dezember 2014)

Super Paket von meinen Eltern, Großeltern und meiner Schwester bekommen ^-^ Viel zu viel um alles zu tippen :> Habe mich sooo gefreut! Meine Schwester hat aus Jux eine Justin Bieber Zahnbürste mit reingepackt, die beim Putzen immer einen Song von ihm spielt :c Hachja ... :3


----------



## Magogan (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab Geld geschenkt bekommen...


----------



## painschkes (25. Dezember 2014)

_Oh, wieder 5000&#8364;..und du weisst nicht wohin damit :/_


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Dezember 2014)

Hatte gestern im Adventstürchen n riesen Plüschpinguin mit so riesigen Augen.

Gott, ich liebe Pinguine.


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Dezember 2014)

Hatte gestern im Adventstürchen n riesen Plüschpinguin mit so riesigen Augen.

Gott, ich liebe Pinguine.

 

 

Meine Schwester ist auch total vernarrt in Pinguine... sie bekommt immer irgendwie fast alles irgendwie mit Pinguin-Kontext :'D


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Dezember 2014)

Pinguine sind halt auch einfach tolle Tiere, angefangen mit der eingebauten Heizung über die süße Optik hin zu deren ewige Treue! Nix mit Yolomentalität. Könnten sich viele mal ein Vorbild an den Pinguinen nehmen!


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde jetzt gerne die Madagascar-Pinguine hier verlinken, weiß aber nicht, ob das die Sache in den Dreck ziehen würde.

 

Wenn keine Geschenkeübergabe mit meinem Bruder stattfinden wird, dann hab ich Scrubs, die komplette Serie, als DVD-Box neu.


----------



## Magogan (25. Dezember 2014)

_Oh, wieder 5000..und du weisst nicht wohin damit :/_

Haha, nein, was denkst du denn? Nur 5000 Euro, so arm sind meine Eltern nun auch nicht...

Schön wär's... War deutlich weniger Geld und ich spare das erstmal 

Madagascar 1 und 2 hab ich letztens erst gekauft


----------



## MasterXoX (25. Dezember 2014)

Wo bleiben die ganzen Weihnachtsgeschenke? 

 

Also ich habe Geld, nen neuen Gürtel, Süßkram und Gutscheine für einen Herrenmode-Laden bekommen  Achja und natürlich die Unterwäsche und Socken nicht vergessen


----------



## Alux (25. Dezember 2014)

Gottchen hab mich ja viel zu lange nicht mehr gemeldet^^

 

Aber hey es war ja Weihnachten also hau ich mal ne Liste raus.

 

Ein Buch: Hinter der Zeit - Eine Umnachtungsnovelle

Süßkram

100&#8364; Bargeld

Eine Flasche Mentaxa 7 Sterne

Eine Jahresvignette für 2015

2 Packungen Chesterfield Rot

 

Von meiner Besten bekomm ich morgen noch ein Geschenk und mir selbst hab ich was beim Steamsale gegönnt 

 

Dragon Age Origins + Awakenings + alle DLCs

Deus Ex: Human Revulotion Director's Cut

Sid Meier's Civilization V

Star Wars Battlefront II

Star Wars Dark Forces

Star Wars Jedi Knight: Dark Forces II

Star Wars Jedi Knight: Mysteries of the Sith

Star Wars Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast

Star Wars Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy

Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic

Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic II


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Dezember 2014)

- Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 (Opa hatte es sich just 4 fun gekauft und dann gemerkt, er komme doch nicht damit klar. Er hat es mir geschenkt, freue mich ziemlich drüber  )

- Amazon Gutschein 100 &#8364;

- Johnnie Walker Platinum Lable 

- A loooooooooooot of Süßigkeiten 

- und Bargeld.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Dezember 2014)

- Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 (Opa hatte es sich just 4 fun gekauft und dann gemerkt, er komme doch nicht damit klar. Er hat es mir geschenkt, freue mich ziemlich drüber  )

So bin ich an meinen Kaffeevollautomaten gekommen. Bildung zahlt sich halt doch aus.  

 

@Topic: Zugang zu Amazon-Cloud Services.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Dezember 2014)

Zu Konsumachten gabs:
-32mm Plugsvon van branch so dunkle mit Mandala
-Air Max
-Gutscheine
-Süßkram
-Deo/Duschkram 
-Geld

von Blizzard das mount aus fl 
Joa


----------



## Legendary (26. Dezember 2014)

- Geld

- das Autoradio das ich vor paar Tagen gepostet hab

- Neon unnützes Wissen beide Bände

- ein Buch mit schwarzen Humor Witzen (passt ja nicht zu mir)

- ein Buch das wortwörtlich heißt "Wissen für die Katz"

- die "Simpsons Familiengeschichte"

- Süßigkeiten

- Gutschein fürs Kino

- 2 Schlafanzüge (kauf ich mir nämlich nie selbst)

 

und noch paar andere Kleinigkeiten


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Dezember 2014)

Erstes Auto. <3 (nicht meins aber das gleiche)

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AutoRadio:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schuhe:

In 3 Verschiedene Versionen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue Uhr und Handy!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glaub das war im Moment alles


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Dezember 2014)

Die selben Schuhe in drei verschiedenen Varianten? 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. Dezember 2014)

muss ich dir mal ein paar neue schuhe schicken?


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Dezember 2014)

lolne? Ich verstehe nicht wieso man drei Mal die gleichen Schuhe brauch


----------



## Wynn (26. Dezember 2014)

1x zum tragen 

 

1x als wertanlage

 

1x zum tauschen

 

scheinen wohl so sneaker mode marke zu sein wo manche leute verückt nach sind ^^


----------



## Egooz (26. Dezember 2014)

1x zum tragen 

 

1x als wertanlage

 

1x zum tauschen

 

 

 

Wertanlage wirds nicht sein, der Schuh ist nichts Besonderes (auch wenn ich ihn mag) und ist absolut günstig zu haben.


----------



## myadictivo (27. Dezember 2014)

viel schnee, steam-sale games, neuen katzenkratzbaum aus dem amazon angebot und neues cross-rad bestellt


----------



## painschkes (27. Dezember 2014)

_Mal 'n Blue Snowball zum testen - mich nervt das Zalman ZM-MIC1 langsam (Also..die Sprachqualität ist vollkommen okay - aber das zweite Kabel an meinem DT990 nervt extrem)._


----------



## Legendary (27. Dezember 2014)

- Poliboy Laminat Pflege (wische gerade nebenbei, ist echt top)

- 2 große Kunststoffboxen mit Deckel für meine ewig vielen MF-Tücher

- Schraubenbox


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Dieses sexy Stück


----------



## Thoor (28. Dezember 2014)

- Kingdom Hearts 2.5 HD Remix (Bestes Spiel auf Erden, 1.5 HD Remix hab ich schon durch  )

- Unity Lösungsbuch

- Gutscheine für Kino und Games

- Ne wirklich ordentlich fette Bonusprämie von meinem Betrieb... Wird aber zur Seite gepackt für ne Reise nach Japan im Sommer... oder Kalifornien


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Dezember 2014)

WoD

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (28. Dezember 2014)

WoD

 

 

und ich so im gegensatz aller anderen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Dezember 2014)

Passt ja, ich hab nen Monat Playtime seit gestern...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Dezember 2014)

Spielst auch Horde auf Thrall ne?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Dezember 2014)

Aye


----------



## Wynn (28. Dezember 2014)

Seit letzter woche 

 

Transistor Steamsale
Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II - Master Collection Steamsale
Wanderlust: Rebirth Gift geschenkt bekommen
Dawn of War Retail geschenkt bekommen
XCOM: Enemy Within Gamestop retail 2,99&#8364;
Assassin's Creed Black Flag Digital Standard Edition steamsale 
Metal Gear Rising Steamsale
 
Square Enix Überaschungs Preorder paket für 6,50&#8364;
Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light Einzelhandel
Murdered: Soul Suspect ROW Einzelhandel
 
Kane and Lynch: Dead Men  nuveem 1,21 &#8364;


----------



## Grushdak (30. Dezember 2014)

re .... aus Hamburg zurück ...

 

Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet schöne Weihnachten.

Meine waren zwar insgesamt sehr schön - allerdings mit paar "Schatten".

 

ja ... was ich neu habe ...


Geld ... davon teilweise gekauft -> ...
Kaspersky Internet Security 2015 (3 PCs + Smartphone Schutz)
Herr der Ringe Trilogy (DVD)
The Elder Scrolls Online + Gamecard
Magix Audio Cleaning Lab 2014
Jeans
Mütze
Wäscheklammern
jede Menge Knapperzeugs (teils selbstgebacken)
greetz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2014)

Ne MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENGE Zeugs für morgen:

 

- 2er Raketen Pack

- 4 16er Batterien

- 3 Boxen Böller

- 10er Knallerbsen ( ja ich weiß  )

- Chips

- 4 Flaschen Hugo

- ne Kiste Astra

- ne Kiste Cola

- Captain Morgan

- Smirnoff 

- Saurer Apfel


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Dezember 2014)

Captian Falcon und Kirby


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Dezember 2014)

Knallerbsen sind geil. 
Stand heute auch beim Rewe vorm Regal und hab überlegt.  Aber Discounter Feuerwerk ist immer gammelig. :/


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2014)

Hab auch was neues aber ist was fürs Auto. Manche ... hier behaupten, man dürfe sowas nicht mehr posten.


----------



## myadictivo (30. Dezember 2014)

auto is halt so kinderspielzeug 

rad heute geholt, dabei noch zubehör zu und ständer für keller, weil langsam wurds doch eng 

 

jetzt muss es nur bitte tauen, damit ich morgen vorm arbeiten die erste runde drehen kann


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2014)

Aber ein Rad ist besser?!

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2014)

zwei Räder

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (30. Dezember 2014)

Klar. Ist bestimmt ein 26er - fuer grosse Jungs 

 

Und jeder darf hier posten was er mag (solang es gegen keine Forenregeln verstoesst und es sich um "Neues" handelt). Also: Weitermachen  :ph34r:


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (30. Dezember 2014)

Auch gerade noch rechtzeitig alles Wichtige eingekauft 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (30. Dezember 2014)

Einen New 3DS:

[attachment=13766:n3ds.jpg]


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Dezember 2014)

was ist das aufm Bildschirm?


----------



## Grushdak (30. Dezember 2014)

Als auf dem Bildschirm steht was von Aun^^


----------



## painschkes (30. Dezember 2014)

Einen New 3DS:

_Woher & für wieviel?_

 

_------_

 

_@Topic

Ein paar Winterklamotten und ein Blue Yeti_


----------



## Tikume (31. Dezember 2014)

was ist das aufm Bildschirm?

 

Senran Kagura Burst

 

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UTAHsL6kcQ[/youtube]

 

Und bestellt habe ich bei Play-Asia. Mit Versandkosten ca 230 EUR. War nach 2 Tagen da (und hatte Glück dass es nicht im Zoll gelandet ist).


----------



## Wynn (31. Dezember 2014)

Das erste spiel das 100% die 3d funktion vom 3ds ausreizt wenn ich den trailer so seh ^^


----------



## Tikume (31. Dezember 2014)

Teilweise. Leider sind die Kämpfe selbst nicht 3D, nur die Special Moves und wenn die Klamotten zerfetzt werden,

Allerdings gibt es auch einen Dressing Room mit Zoom Funktion =P


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Dezember 2014)

Der Traum eines jeden japanischen Opas...


----------



## Legendary (31. Dezember 2014)

Und da betiteln sie mich indirekt als Sexisten...dieser Trailer ist...verstörend.


----------



## Tikume (31. Dezember 2014)

Ach die Japaner lassen es halt raus 

 

Nett sind auch die Biographien:


 

She has a weakness for cute girls, and takes much delight in sexually harassing them.


 

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IUx-2elw_A[/youtube]


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Dezember 2014)

Oh Gott ich bin verstört


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Dezember 2014)

Was mich eher interessiert: Taugt es als Brawler was? Macht es Spaß oder ist das nur was für Fans der Serie?


----------



## Tikume (31. Dezember 2014)

Also mir macht es Spaß, es ist halt ein relativ stumpfer Prügler, man hat verschiedene Charaktere die man leveln kann und die auch neue Moves erlernen. Achja, sowas wie eine "Story" gibt es am Rande auch. Erinnert an Code of Princess das mir auch gut gefallen hat.

Frage ist halt ob man dafür dann Vollpreis zahlen will und nicht lieber zum derzeit ermäßigten Code of Princess greift.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Dezember 2014)

Wahrscheinlich bald einen riesigen Full HD Tv von Samsung für Umme. <3

Freund meiner Mum holt sich ein Curve, deswegen.

Freu mich mega haha.


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Dezember 2014)

Gerade sind 2 Villager (Animal Crossing), ein zweiter Captain Falcon und Marth angekommen. Mal schauen, was ich mit den doppelten jetzt mache.


----------



## Wynn (31. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. Januar 2015)

Seit heute wieder Internet und ein neues Wohnkino im Aufbau. Hier mit erstem Testlauf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. Januar 2015)

_Sexy._

 

_Mehr fällt mir nicht ein. :>

Top Joker, wie immer (:_


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Januar 2015)

Bänderriss.


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2015)

Hahahahahaha.richtig so


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Januar 2015)

Wenn es dich glücklich macht, verrat ich dir sogar das n Stück Knochen mit rausgerissen ist und ich extreme Schmerzen habe.


----------



## Patiekrice (4. Januar 2015)

Gute Besserung, Sozi. Hatte ich auch schon mal - nervt hart ab.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 

tt: Level 100 mit meinem Krieger ^-^ tihihihi


----------



## Wynn (4. Januar 2015)

hoffentlich hast die passende krankenkasse das sie dir alle für die reha gibt sozi 

 

Gz zum krieger patie


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Januar 2015)

hoffentlich hast die passende krankenkasse das sie dir alle für die reha gibt sozi 
 
Gz zum krieger patie


Haha habe eine sehr Gute, haben bis jetzt alles anstandslos bezahlt. Kann mir das aber zeitlich nicht leisten. 

Hab noch bis Donnerstag Urlaub, wenns nicht besser wird muss ich gucken was ich mach.
Das größte Problem sind die Schmerzen, trotz 1000mg Novalin ists nicht besser geworden. Benuron, Ibu schlägt auch nicht an. 
Große Resistenzen kann ich nicht haben, so selten wie ich mal Schmerzmittel nehme.

Naja guck ich halt 6 Wochenlang esl hearthstone stream 
Danke für die Genesunswünsche. (:
Viel wichtiger...wurde Momo wieder freigelassen? Was waren die Forderungen?


----------



## Patiekrice (4. Januar 2015)

Kennst du diese Bildzeitschriften-Automaten? Da hängt vorne immer eine Schlagzeile aus der aktuellen Bild dran. Ich habe das so gefeiert, dass ich das Teil einfach rausgefummelt habe und mitgenommen  Die entsprechende Zeitung dazu habe ich mir nicht geholt. Aber ich habe mal was für dich rausgesucht

 


 

Wo ist Momo? Der kleine Chihuahua war am Dienstagmittag am Jubiläumsplatz in Mettmann an einen Pfahl gebunden, als seine Besitzer einkaufen waren.

Da sahen Zeugen, wie zwei dicke, blonde Mädchen kamen (eins zwischen 10 und 13, das andere etwa 16) und anfingen, mit Momo zu spielen. Doch dann das: Die Jugendlichen banden den zweijährigen Hund los, spazierten einfach mit ihm davon!

Das jüngere Mädchen trug einen schwarzen Kapuzenpulli (orangene Ärmel, aufgedrücktes "H"), die ältere hatte einen gelben Regenschirm dabei. Wer hat die Mädchen gesehen oder weiß, wo sich Momo aufhält? Hinweise an die Polizei unter [...]

*Update: Inzwischen ist Momo wieder bei seinem Frauchen. Hier mehr Infos!*


----------



## Wynn (4. Januar 2015)

ah da ist ja nen spoiler zum anklicken ^^ 

 

total übersehen


----------



## myadictivo (4. Januar 2015)

- schuhe gemydealzt

- 4 rauchmelder gekauft.. gut das sich die preise nicht quasi verdoppelt haben seit sommer/herbst 14 ^^


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2015)

btw ganz vergessen:

eingeklemmter nerv im nacken (nacken, rechte kopfhälfte (adriiiiiiaaaaaaaaaan  ), und rechte schulter taub
ne neue wohnzimmergarnitur aus echtholz (inkl tisch und sofa) für 600&#8364;


----------



## Biggles2 (5. Januar 2015)

Super!

 

Ich glaube, dass die Preise sehr gut und nicht zu teuer ist. 

 

Gruß

 

 

 

 

samsung galaxy note 4 schutzhülle


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2015)

Ne Mahnung , ich solle bitte 356,51 &#8364; an die Kasse.Hamburg schicken.

 

Für was bloß...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Januar 2015)

Faaaaaaaake


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2015)

ich würd mich erstmal mit der rechnungsnummer bei der kasse hamburg melden und fragen wofür


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (5. Januar 2015)

Kasse Hamburg ist aber doch eig immer seriös


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2015)

https://www.hamburg.de/behoerdenfinder/hamburg/11260327/

 

da mal anrufen - die müssten auf der mahnung wenigstens eine vorgangsnummer haben 

 

oder warste vieleicht familienversichert und bist es jetzt nicht mehr ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2015)

Ich habe bisher noch nichts mit dem Finanzamt zu tun gehabt.

 

Da ich ne schulische Ausbildung mache (und zuvor mein FSJ) war ich immer familienversichert und musste nix an Steuern oder Beiträge abgeben. Jetzt wollen die was von meinem Kindergeld


----------



## Patiekrice (5. Januar 2015)

Süß. Kriege ich auch was von deinem Kindergeld?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2015)

Wie viel willst du von 0 &#8364; haben ?


----------



## eMJay (5. Januar 2015)

Deine Eltern werden aber Kindergeld bekommen.

Wenn du zu alt bist (glaube ich 25). zuviel selber Verdienst oder eine Berufliche Ausbildung hast, steht es dir nicht mehr zu.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2015)

Ich will jetzt nicht zu viel OT gehen, mir steht Kindergeld zu. Ich zahle es in diesem Fall nur an meine Mutter wegen Miete usw. Es steht aber mir (oder dem Kind im Allgemeinen) zu.

Hab bei der Behörde angerufen, war tatsächlich ein Verarbeitungsfehler. Angeblich musste ich die 350 &#8364; für nen Rettungsdienst zahlen. Nur wurde ich noch nie in nem Rettungswagen i.wo hin gefahren...


----------



## Patiekrice (5. Januar 2015)

Ja, und davon hätte ich gerne etwas.

 

 

 

tt: 60 Tage WoW Spielzeit


----------



## Aun (5. Januar 2015)

deutschland, das land mit dem funktionierendem gesundheitssystem ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Januar 2015)

Ich habe so das Gefühl das ich nicht alleine mies in das Jahr gestartet bin.


----------



## Aun (5. Januar 2015)

nein bist du nicht ^^


----------



## vollmi (5. Januar 2015)

Ich hab meine dolche Gusto gegen eine nespresso latissima getauscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Der Hammer. Echter frischer Cappuccino.

Wehe es rechnet jetzt jemand den Kaffeepreis in Kilo um.


----------



## Aun (5. Januar 2015)

sind doch "nur" 12 &#8364; für ein kilo


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (5. Januar 2015)

Hab ich auch, die ist nice. Nutze aber Milch kaum, hauptsächlich Espresso. Letztens den nicesten geholt, kostet 1 Pfund pro Kapsel aber ist fantastisch..

 

Kannst auch die Kapseln aus dem Supermarkt nehmen, sind etwas günstiger, schmecken dafür aber auch nicht ganz so gut wie normale..


----------



## Patiekrice (5. Januar 2015)

Kaffee selbst mahlen und kochen ist beste, ja.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (5. Januar 2015)

Ja


----------



## Ogil (5. Januar 2015)

Ich hab meine dolche Gusto gegen eine nespresso latissima getauscht.

 

Da passt auch viel mehr Vollmi(lch) rein *schenkelklopf*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Januar 2015)

Kaffee selbst mahlen und kochen ist beste, ja.



700% Sign.


----------



## vollmi (5. Januar 2015)

sind doch "nur" 12 &#8364; für ein kilo  

 

Wie kommst du drauf? eher 66 Euro pro kilo.

 

mfG René


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Januar 2015)

Was für ein Kaffee ist das?


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (5. Januar 2015)

jeder normale Nespresso

 

aber hat halt viele Vorteile, die den Preis rechtfertigen


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Januar 2015)

Dieser Kapseldreck?


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (5. Januar 2015)

hahahahaha


----------



## Patiekrice (5. Januar 2015)

Dieser Kapseldreck?

 

 

Oh, danke für diesen Beitrag!

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wie man das gut finden kann.


----------



## vollmi (5. Januar 2015)

jeder normale Nespresso

 

aber hat halt viele Vorteile, die den Preis rechtfertigen

 

Das stimmt. Schnell gemacht, Geschmack ist super (bzw man kann sich seinen Geschmack aussuchen da extrem grosse Suswahl an Sorten).

Bei mir wird halt ne Kilopackung Kaffee schon sehr alt da ich täglich vielleicht einen oder zwei Espresso trinke. Ein Vollautomat hätte sich also auf keinen Fall gelohnt.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (5. Januar 2015)

Lol, habt ihr das schon mal getrunken?

Espresso mit Hand brühen ist Kacke und Siebträger ist teuer und unpraktisch für ein paar Tassen.. Nespresso kann da im Geschmack ganz gut mithalten.


----------



## Patiekrice (5. Januar 2015)

Ja, habe ich. Finde ich nicht so lecker.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (5. Januar 2015)

Wundert mich nur so halb?!


----------



## vollmi (5. Januar 2015)

Ja, habe ich. Finde ich nicht so lecker.

 

Welchen?

Echt jede Sorte durchprobiert?

 

Ich sags mal so. Ich hab keine Lust einen Vollautomaten immerwieder neu einzustellen bis der Mahlgrad stimmt, dasselbe bei Filterkaffe da kommt dann noch die Menge dazu die man mahlen muss pro durchlauf.

 

Bei Nespresso ist die einzige Komponente welche meinen gewählten Kapselgeschmack noch verändert, das Wasser und das krieg ich in Griff. Nicht Mahlgrad, Wasser, Menge, Stopfgrad, Filtergüte etc.

 

mfG René


----------



## Patiekrice (5. Januar 2015)

Ich finde es halt gut, wenn man die Bohnen selber in einer Mühle mahlt, dann das Ganze auf den Herd stellt, selbst kocht und beliebig mit Milch und braunem Zucker mischt. Und eben nicht etwas gepresstes in einen Automaten drückt und die wässrige Kacke dann "Kaffee" nennt. Man schmeckt einen Unterschied. Und ich find meine Variante leckerererererr.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Januar 2015)

Komme mir so out of date vor, mit meinem Kaffeefilter Papier und dem Pulver. Aber dafür schmeckts extrem gut.


----------



## Patiekrice (5. Januar 2015)

Ich bin halt eher so der Macher und ihr so die Kaffeetanten, yo.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (5. Januar 2015)

Ich finde es halt gut, wenn man die Bohnen selber in einer Mühle mahlt, dann das Ganze auf den Herd stellt, selbst kocht und beliebig mit Milch und braunem Zucker mischt. Und eben nicht etwas gepresstes in einen Automaten drückt und die wässrige Kacke dann "Kaffee" nennt. Man schmeckt einen Unterschied. Und ich find meine Variante leckerererererr.

 

Dagegen sag ich ja auch überhaupt nichts, Espresso braucht aber einen gewissen Druck im gut zu sein, und um den zu bekommen brauchst du ein vernünftiges Gerät. Nespresso schafft das ganz gut bei dem vergleichsweise geringen Preis für die Maschine. Der Spass ist dann aber auch alles andere als wässrig? Weiß nicht genau was du da probiert hast...

Ich persönlich "hasse" übrigens "normalen Kaffee".. von daher reden wir vll auch bisschen aneinander vorbei

 

 


Ich bin halt eher so der Macher und ihr so die Kaffeetanten, yo.

 

Ja


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Januar 2015)

Ich bin halt eher so der Macher und ihr so die Kaffeetanten, yo.



Produktstolz :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2015)

Kaffetanten vs Hipsterkaffetanten 

 

FIGHT

 

( Kaffe ist so ekelhaft :`< )


----------



## Ogil (5. Januar 2015)

Komme mir so out of date vor, mit meinem Kaffeefilter Papier und dem Pulver. Aber dafür schmeckts extrem gut.

 

Also so mach ich das auch. Und manchmal Espresso aus so einem Espresso-Teil das man auf den Herd stellt.

 


Ich bin halt eher so der Macher und ihr so die Kaffeetanten, yo.

 

Wenn alle cool waeren, waer cool ja nicht mehr cool. Hipster!


----------



## Aun (5. Januar 2015)

seid ihr ein paar kaffeetunten ey.........

selbstgemahlene bohnen durch papier gefiltert. fertig aus ihr pussies. espresso hol ich mir beim italoschwuckele mit iphone. (puh die gibts hier net) ^^


kaffee is kaffee...... so ein karameldoppelwasauchimmer is doch für komplett weichgespülte....


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2015)

Kaffetanten vs Hipsterkaffetanten 

 

FIGHT

 

( Kaffe ist so ekelhaft :`< )

 

Ich setz mein Geld auf Patie und sag sie schlägt gonzo


----------



## Aun (5. Januar 2015)

ich setzt mein geld gegen wynn, der knickt morgen früh eh wegen rücken ein ^^


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2015)

ich kämpf doch nicht 

 

und das mit den rücken ist halt nervenreizung vom krampfhusten den ich über weihnachten/silvester hatte


----------



## vollmi (5. Januar 2015)

Und ich seh euch zu, und schlürf dabei meinen Cappuccino mit carameltopping. [emoji13]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2015)

Nicht lieber ne Latte ?


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2015)

vollmi hat doch schon ne latte shikari


----------



## Aun (5. Januar 2015)

Und ich seh euch zu, und schlürf dabei meinen Cappuccino mit carameltopping. [emoji13]

 

 


Nicht lieber ne Latte ?

kommt auf die latte an, dann steigt er vllt um


----------



## Optimist Prime (6. Januar 2015)

Heroes of the Storm Alpha! &#128522;

Kurz vor Weihnachten entdeckt und seitdem begeistert.
Ich habe vorher nie Moba (zB Dota 2, LoL) gespielt.

In das Spiel war ich sofort verliebt. &#128519;


----------



## myadictivo (6. Januar 2015)

neue schuhe fürs radeln. nachdem ich die letzten 2 paar in der einstiegsklasse hatte wirds diesmal was edles aus carbon. vll gehn dann auch die teilweise auftretenden schmerzen weg 

für die kohle hätt ich mir 15 normale paar schuhe mydealzen können


----------



## Magogan (6. Januar 2015)

Wie viel willst du von 0  haben ? 


Die Hälfte.

Hab Doctor Who Staffel 1 bis 7 und Specials auf Bluray im BBC Shop bestellt. Mal sehen, wann das ankommt. Eigentlich sollte ich eine Sendungsverfolgungsnummer bekommen, hab extra dafür bezahlt (Expressversand mit Sendungsverfolgung).


----------



## vollmi (6. Januar 2015)

Da ich grad in Laune war hab ich mir noch ein Ipad Air 2 64Gb zugelegt.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Meine fresse die haben ja in geschwindigkeit zugelegt. Vorher hatte ich das ipad2.

 

mfG René


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Januar 2015)

Hab das ipad 4, das war schon sau schnell. Was erwartest du?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (6. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Mein 3. Buch zu meinem Facharbeitsthema, bisher ausgegeben: 70 &#8364;. Wenn das keine 1 wird... 

 

+ ne USB Powerbank


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Januar 2015)

Klingt interessant.


----------



## Patiekrice (7. Januar 2015)

lol wieso mobbt denn da eine Minderheit?


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2015)

warscheinlich mobbt er die kinder ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2015)

<_<


----------



## Patiekrice (7. Januar 2015)

Damit meinte ich nicht Shikari.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2015)

Ich fühle mich auch nicht angesprochen, hab nur ein Deja Vú


----------



## Patiekrice (7. Januar 2015)

Mal was zum Thema ahuehruheue

 

Habe mir gerade einen Yoshi-Schlafanzug, eine Portal2-Keksdose, Pacman Salz&Pfefferstreuer und ein Zelda Monopoly bestellt


----------



## ZAM (7. Januar 2015)

Yoshi-Schlafanzug



 


Zelda Monopoly


  Gief

 

 

Topic: Einen Ersatz-Receiver für den XBOX 360 for Windows Wireless Controller


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (7. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

seine Mütze


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2015)

Bei EMP zum Glück noch ne Limited bekommen... happy 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2015)

naja nu endlich mal zu bf4 komplett durchgerungen ^^ die dd/premiuminhalte hatte ich ja schon und für 9,99 is mir das game latte


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Januar 2015)

-10 Euro Paypalentschädigung, weil sich irgendwas mit meinem PP Konto verstellt hat.
-1,20m Full HD Tv :p
-Lachs.<3


----------



## myadictivo (9. Januar 2015)

wavemaster moody 2.1 system

 

werd ich hier an den pc basteln und das momentan noch angeschlossene wavemaster mx3+ wandert ins schlafzimmer.

 

bin mal gespannt ob sich die 30&#8364; aufpreis bemerkbar machen ^^


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

mal das Sweatshirt eingekauft


----------



## Ogil (11. Januar 2015)

Seit gestern einen selbst gebauten EDTracker - d.h. Ingame-Headtracking fuer guenstig. Hat mich etwa £25 gekostet (fuer die Teile) und etwas Zeit fuer den Zusammenbau. Und funktioniert auf jeden Fall deutlich besser als die Facetracking-mit-Webcam-Loesung die ich ausprobiert habe. Wo es im Vergleich zu TrackIR steht kann ich nicht sagen - aber das kostet auch gleich ein Vielfaches...


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Januar 2015)

-Lachs.<3


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

mal das Sweatshirt eingekauft

 



 

Provokationen sind seit jeher ein beliebtes Stilmittel des Rappers Bushido. Nun sorgt er im Netz einen Tag nach dem Attentat auf &#8222;Charlie Hebdo&#8220; mit einem &#8222;Paris&#8220;-Shirt und dem Satz &#8222;Bald gehts wieder rund...&#8220; für Aufruhr.

 

http://www.focus.de/kultur/musik/am-tag-nach-charlie-hebdo-attentat-bushido-polarisiert-mit-mehrdeutigem-paris-shirt_id_4395747.html


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. Januar 2015)

Ist auch super behindert von ihm... aber das Shirt ist nice 

Musste es sogar extra aus Frankreich importieren weil es scheinbar jeder haben wollte


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2015)

Dass Menschen immer noch nicht zwischen mutwilliger Provokation und PR unterscheiden können...


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. Januar 2015)

Ist das in diesem Fall nicht das gleiche?

 

Wundert mich auch, dass erst jetzt jemand dazu etwas gepostet hat...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2015)

Ist es auch. Die "Karikaturen" sind ja auch Provokationen, auch sie werden zu Ernst genommen. So ist das auch mit Bushido. 

 

Ich will jetzt nicht sagen das er schlau ist, aber dadurch in die Presse zu kommen... hat geklappt.

 

Edit: Sorry ZAM  Ich hab neu Banner Saga für Android.


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2015)

Offtopic ....


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2015)

ich habe offtopic und rücken und gelenkschmerzen neu 

 

und bin in dragon age  in kapitel 1 angekommen


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (12. Januar 2015)

Haagen Dazs mit Cookies & Cream-Geschmack


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Januar 2015)

Mh... genau so hab ich mich gefühlt...

@Topic, Schlafmangel.


----------



## myadictivo (12. Januar 2015)

heute müssten meine gemydealzten reebok crossfit nano 4 kommen 

außerdem bestellt : nahrungsergänzungsmittel in allen variationen / geschmacksrichtungen / wilden zusammensetzungen ^^


----------



## Keashaa (12. Januar 2015)

*hehehehehe*

 

Letzte Woche einen AV-Receiver von Yamaha ( http://www.amazon.de/Yamaha-RX-V777-AV-Receiver-Upscaling-Metallfront/dp/B00K57IUL4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1421048295&sr=8-1&keywords=v-rx777) geholt. Geiles Teil. Echt guter Sound. Dazu entsprechend Boxen und Subwoofer. Okay, ist erstmal "nur" eine abgespeckte Lautsprecherkombi (nicht das komplette 7.2), aber das kann man noch nachrüsten.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Januar 2015)

Mein Tv kommt gleich<3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Januar 2015)

Dr.Bumm!


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2015)

Mein Tv kommt gleich<3


Was für einer?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Januar 2015)

Was für einer?


Leider kein 4K uHD Smart Curve Teil. 

Ist ein normaler Samsung Full HD mit 1,40? Diagonale. 
Der Freund meiner Mum hat sich n Curve geholt, daher konnte ich den für Umme haben. :>


----------



## Thoor (13. Januar 2015)

Dick angeschwollener Arm mit nem kaputten Nerv drin... yey Arbeitsunfall \o/

 

Und morgen natürlich ne Abschlussprüfung (die 2. letzter meiner Zweitausbildung  )


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (17. Januar 2015)

https://groupees.com/epic

 

Nettes Bundle unter anderem mit Miracle of Sound LVL 5

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QI0DfL2guAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2015)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/304240/


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hallo Florian


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2015)

Guten Tag.


----------



## Wynn (20. Januar 2015)

gleich steht sozi vor deiner haustür ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Januar 2015)

Nee bin menschenscheu.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (20. Januar 2015)

Liebe Grüße in den Süden ^-^


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Januar 2015)

okay


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (20. Januar 2015)

lol

 

speziell an Shikari

 

sonst ist ja nicht lustig, hihi


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Januar 2015)

Weil Hamburg auch im Süden ist.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (20. Januar 2015)

Er versteht es sicherlich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2015)

Ich hätte wirklich komplett alles zensieren sollen  

 

Süden von Hamburg.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (20. Januar 2015)

Na... dann hättest du aber keine lieben Grüße von mir bekommen:/


----------



## Wynn (20. Januar 2015)

mich wundert es wie tief die leute ins detail gehen um alles auf dem foto zu erkennen ^^

 

ab morgen läuft gonzo immer in sichtweite hinter dir shikari ^^


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (20. Januar 2015)

Wundert mich, dass du überhaupt nachvollziehen kannst, woher ich das weiß ^-^

Scheinbar habe ich auch bessere Augen...


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2015)

Offtopic ...


----------



## Aun (20. Januar 2015)

der komische typ mit blauem namen spamt hier sinnfrei rum!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ne Woche zu spät, aber naja. UK Import halt.


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Januar 2015)

FSK 6 - srsly?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Januar 2015)

Jetzt wo du es sagst. EMP hatte mir in der Mail geschrieben es wäre ein UK Import, deswegen die Verspätung. Vllt lag es auch an der USK ...


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Januar 2015)

Um auch mal wieder was zum Thema beizutragen und nicht zu "offtopicen"

 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 

Zed is dead, baby. Zed is dead.

 

neues Shirt 

 

 

Edit: uhm, mal spoiler weil wieder so groß und voll gute Handykameraqualität mit Wackeln!


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Januar 2015)

schick, schick


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (21. Januar 2015)

Ja, sehr schön, da bekomme ich gleich Lust auf "Big Kahuna Burger" und "Sprite". ^-^


----------



## ZAM (21. Januar 2015)

Wackeln ist doch super ;D

 

Neu:

http://www.gog.com/game/star_wars_xwing_alliance

http://www.gog.com/game/star_wars_xwing_vs_tie_fighter

 

Jaja, Überraschung


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Januar 2015)

Ziggurat

 

So langsam muss ich mal von den Roguelikes wegkommen...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. Januar 2015)

1. Herdausschnitt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Kochfeld




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. versenkbare Steckdose




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ ein Haufen anderes unbebildertes Zeugs, wie Comics, BDs, Baumaterialien


----------



## myadictivo (24. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 dazu sämtliche rennspiele dieser welt für one/pc


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Januar 2015)

Schick...

 

Aber hätte es das Ferrari 458 Spider Racing Wheel nicht auch getan?

 

Der Preisunterschied ist ja ganz schön gewaltig


----------



## Ogil (25. Januar 2015)

Nach einigem Hickhack mit Amazon hab ich nun ein neues Tablet (Sony Xperia Z3 Compact Tablet) was im Vergleich zu meinem alten (1st Generation Nexus 7) doch ein ganzes Stueck flotter ist. Und 8 Zoll ist eine nette Groesse.

 

Ausserdem gestern noch 2 Dr.Who-themed T-Shirts bekommen mit diesen Motiven:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (25. Januar 2015)

Der Hobbit 1 Extendet 5 DVD Version für 5,99&#8364; bei Weltbild Reduziert gewesen 

 

Für den Preis mitgenommen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (26. Januar 2015)

Schick...

 

Aber hätte es das Ferrari 458 Spider Racing Wheel nicht auch getan?

 

Der Preisunterschied ist ja ganz schön gewaltig

 

ich glaube das hat kein FF und ist laut amazon-beschreibung nicht pc-kompatibel ?

270&#8364; sind ein stolzer preis, allerdings hab ich das teil jetzt 2 tage und bin begeistert. das fahrgefühl ist so genial, die FF effekte musste ich auf 50% reduzieren, sonst hats mir den tisch verschoben. ich hab muskelkater und forza5 macht soviel spass wie noch nie.

am pc hatte ich es auch schon hängen (dringend empfohlenes firmware-update) und bin ne runde in grid autosport gefahren. und zu guter letzt hab ich das ding quasi umsonst bekommen durch trade-in / privatverkauf von krempel 

 

edit : und heute ists kaputt und wird umgetauscht..  geil..das fördert mein vertrauen ins ersatzgerät enorm


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Januar 2015)

Ich kauf mir nie wieder ein Lenkrad. das macht ein paar tage, wochen vielleicht monate spass aber dann gehts kaputt oder es lässt sich irgendwas nicht mehr richtig kalibrieren. Xbox 360 Controller und gut ist.


----------



## Manowar (26. Januar 2015)

Ich hätte liebend gern ein Lenkrad und vernünftige Pedalerie und kanns auch absolut verstehen.

Ich könnte bei jeder Rennstrecke, so viel Zeit gut machen und so viel mehr Spaß haben.

Jeder der lieber zum Controller greift, hat einfach keine Ahnung vom Fahren und hat vorallem nicht wirklich Spaß dran und denkt sich einfach "geht ja auch so"  

 

Mir fehlt momentan leider der Platz, um mir einen Rennstuhl zu bauen, deswegen hab ich momentan keines.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Januar 2015)

Eben eine Tastatur fürs iPad bestellt, dann muss ich wenn die Projektphase losgeht nicht den Laptop mitschleppen.

Habe es nie für Schulkram benutzt. Mit Documents Free gibts jetzt aber Ordnerorgsnisation und MS Word.

Noch von jvc die Hafx1 Kopfhörer.

Shika woher das hemd?


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Januar 2015)

Ich hätte liebend gern ein Lenkrad und vernünftige Pedalerie und kanns auch absolut verstehen.

Ich könnte bei jeder Rennstrecke, so viel Zeit gut machen und so viel mehr Spaß haben.

Jeder der lieber zum Controller greift, hat einfach keine Ahnung vom Fahren und hat vorallem nicht wirklich Spaß dran und denkt sich einfach "geht ja auch so"  

 

Ich fahr dir mit dem Controller sowas von um die Ohren das glaubst du gar nicht. Lenkrad gehört ins echte Auto.


----------



## myadictivo (26. Januar 2015)

naja.. hab nach einem tag und ohne viel übung sämltiche zeiten vom kumpel vernichtet. teilweise noch in der warm-up runde  da geht schon was.. ich will ja auch nicht unter die ersten 1000 bei den zeiten.

aber was den spass angeht übertrifft einfach NICHTS das fahrgefühl mit lenkrad. da kann das lummelige pad mit den rumble-triggern einfach einpacken


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Januar 2015)

kommt auch immer auf das spiel bzw. den spieler an und ich möchte hier klarstellen, dass ich den xbox 360 controller bevorzuge. PS 3 controller kannst du in die tonne treten.


----------



## ZAM (26. Januar 2015)

[..] aber was den spass angeht übertrifft einfach NICHTS das fahrgefühl mit lenkrad. da kann das lummelige pad mit den rumble-triggern einfach einpacken 


Ich spiele damit auch Euro Truck Simulator (2) 


@Topic
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002C2SEWK


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Januar 2015)

Fred der Prachtflossensauger. Sein Kollege versteckt sich bisher meistens hinter Pflanzen.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (27. Januar 2015)

Dragon Age Inquisation Barden / Tavernen Songs auf Deutsch 

 

http://assets.dragonage.com/content/tavern_songs/TavernSongs_DE.zip

 

Gratis Aktion von Bioware


----------



## Manowar (27. Januar 2015)

Ich fahr dir mit dem Controller sowas von um die Ohren das glaubst du gar nicht. Lenkrad gehört ins echte Auto.

 

Mit einem 200ps Karren mag das sein, wenn du wirklich gut bist.

Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich damit scheiße spiele, nur dass man mit Lenkrad und Pedalerie einfach besser fährt!

Vorallem bei wirklich starken Autos, wo du dann vllt keine Slicks draufpacken darfst. Da ist 1mm Pedalweg ja teilweise schon zu viel..beim Kontroller ist dieser Bereich einfach viel kleiner.

Autos brechen dann einfach viel schneller aus oder man fährt einfach zu langsam in der Kurve 

Kein Schwein macht Rekordzeiten mit nem Controller.


----------



## bkeleanor (27. Januar 2015)

Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich damit scheiße spiele, nur dass man mit Lenkrad und Pedalerie einfach besser fährt!

 

Kein Schwein macht Rekordzeiten mit nem Controller.

habe ich auch nie behauptet.

ich fahre besser mit controller als mit lenkrad. aber ich hatte auch nie so einen sitzrahmen bei der pedale und lenkrad wie in einem auto angeordnet sind. ich habe es immer am schreibtisch festgemacht und so zu fahren wie in einem LKW ist einfach unschön. das andere ist eine frage des spiels. Assetto Corsa beispielsweise hat eine ausgezeichnete fahrphysik und es lassen sich sowohl mittelklasse-, supersport-  oder Formel wagen mit topspeed um die tracks jagen.

schweine nicht aber ich fahre damit rekordzeiten.

 

neu habe ich einen Zahnarzttermin :-(


----------



## Manowar (27. Januar 2015)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 dazu sämtliche rennspiele dieser welt für one/pc

 

Hilf mir doch mal, er versteht es nicht


----------



## bkeleanor (27. Januar 2015)

ach komm soll jeder machen wie er will.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2015)

Nen Weisheitszahn weniger ._.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Januar 2015)

Hab auch alle raus! Mein Beileid.


----------



## myadictivo (27. Januar 2015)

Hilf mir doch mal, er versteht es nicht  

 

^^

 

heute kam mein ersatz-lenkrad  und mein fanatec CSL wheelstand

 

ist nochmal schöner als das rad am tisch festzuklammern  sofern ich endlich mal meine nächte ordentlich bezahlt bekomme sowie der lohnsteuerjahresausgleich was zurück bringt, hol ich mir vll auch nen gamingseat 

das fahrgefühl ist einfach so erhaben und es macht eine menge spass. da mit der vergleich fehlt (hatte nur mal ein MS FF wheel anno dazumals) kann ich jetzt auch nichts über die pedale, progressive einstellungen und co erzählen.

gibt mit sicherheit besseres (fanatec) aber halt noch nicht für die ONE 

 

und nachher mach ich wieder zeiten kaputt und dreh meine runden bis mir die schultern wehtun


----------



## Slayed (27. Januar 2015)

29,99&#8364; da der Release von Dying Light in Deutschland gecancelled wurde!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2015)

Und dann soll mir die USK mal plausibel erläutern, wieso The Evil Within hier ungeschnitten erscheint und Dying Light nicht. Was ein Quatsch.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Januar 2015)

OTOTOTOTOTOT

 

Ich habe mich bei Dying Light aber auch fast eingekackt    

 

 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (27. Januar 2015)

Und dann soll mir die USK mal plausibel erläutern, wieso The Evil Within hier ungeschnitten erscheint und Dying Light nicht. Was ein Quatsch. 

 


Vor dem Start der Demo erhielten Spieler einen Hinweis, dass es sich bei der spielbaren Demo um eine zensierte Version handelt.
 
Doch was wurde zensiert? Da Fachbesucher in der Business Area die unzensierte Demo anspielen konnten, war ein "Vorort-Vergleich" auf der Gamescom möglich. In der zensierten Demo wurde nicht nur der Blutgehalt reduziert, auch das Zerteilen von Zombies sowie das Abtrennen von Gliedmaßen war nicht mehr möglich.
 
Die Zensuren waren nötig, um für die Gamescom-Demo eine USK-Freigabe zu erhalten. 
 


 


Kein Usk dafür Pegi

 


The Evil Within
Die Inhalte dieses Spiels sind für Spieler ab 18 Jahren geeignet.
Das Spiel enthält: Extreme Gewalt - Vulgärsprache
 
Dying Light 
Die Inhalte dieses Spiels sind für Spieler ab 18 Jahren geeignet.
Das Spiel enthält: Extreme Gewalt - Gewalthandlungen gegenüber wehrlosen Personen - Vulgärsprache
Dieses Spiel ermöglicht, ONLINE mit anderen Spielern zu interagieren

 


 

 

Ich glaub die online funktion und die gewalthandlung gegen wehrlose personen und das oben erwähnte zerstückeln macht ärger in deutschland


----------



## Magogan (27. Januar 2015)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 dazu sämtliche rennspiele dieser welt für one/pc

Hmm, ich hätte gerne das passende Auto dazu 

Hab einen neuen Handyakku. Wie oft sollte man die eigentlich wechseln?


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2015)

Life is Strange Complete Season (Episodes 1-5)
Preis: 12,99&#8364;
 
Status: Vorbestellt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Januar 2015)

Räucherlachs, Lachs in der Dose mit Kräutersoße und OCTOPUSSE <3


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2015)

was sagt der lachs dazu das du mit dem octopuss fremdgehst ?

 

oder wirds ein kulinarischer dreier ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Januar 2015)

Ich lager sie getrennt, sodass keine Eifersucht entsteht...

 

UND NEIN KEINE DREIER!

 

Nur private sessions mit mir.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (28. Januar 2015)

Grim Fandango ^-^


----------



## myadictivo (28. Januar 2015)

hantelscheiben und ein T-shirt was angeblich unisex sein soll, mir aber nen weng zu klein ist 

schwester freut sich..


----------



## MasterXoX (28. Januar 2015)

Ich hätte liebend gern ein Lenkrad und vernünftige Pedalerie und kanns auch absolut verstehen.

Ich könnte bei jeder Rennstrecke, so viel Zeit gut machen und so viel mehr Spaß haben.

Jeder der lieber zum Controller greift, hat einfach keine Ahnung vom Fahren und hat vorallem nicht wirklich Spaß dran und denkt sich einfach "geht ja auch so"  

 

Mir fehlt momentan leider der Platz, um mir einen Rennstuhl zu bauen, deswegen hab ich momentan keines.

Ich hatte auch mal Lenkrad und Pedale etc.

Allerdings von Fanatec, und die bauen echt geilen Scheiß. Wobei der shifter von act-labs war. Da stinkt das Ferrari Lenkrad aber sowas von ab


----------



## myadictivo (28. Januar 2015)

ja..dann muss fanatec halt mal was bauen für die one, dann hätt ich mir auch dort eins gekauft  so bleibts beim guten wheelstand von ihnen.

 

vorbestellt : Forza 6

 

(project cars juckt auch in den fingern)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Januar 2015)

Rennspiele meeeeh


----------



## Ogil (28. Januar 2015)

Die sollen mal nen gescheiten Racer fuer die PS4 bringen! Hab mir letztens Driveclub fuer guenstig geholt - das geht zumindest ist aber halt eher der schnelle Arcadespass fuer zwischendurch. The Crew hab ich auch - aber das ist ziemlicher Murks. Bei Project Cars werde ich wohl auf jeden Fall auch zugreifen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Januar 2015)

Beats InEar Kopfhörer bestellt, eben bei einem Kumpel  gehört. OHRgasmus.


----------



## Wynn (29. Januar 2015)

@Sozi nicht Lachsgasmus ? 

 

 

 

Aktuelle Pcgames Mmore habe ich neu


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Januar 2015)

Den Lachsgasmus hatte ich heute morgen. Der Octogasmus kommt morgen.

Würde auch gerne mal wieder ne Gameszeitschrift lesen, aber Elektrospieler gibts ja irgendwie nicht mehr als print Magazin und den Rest mag ich nicht.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Januar 2015)

Gehalt


----------



## Wynn (29. Januar 2015)

Den Lachsgasmus hatte ich heute morgen. Der Octogasmus kommt morgen.

Würde auch gerne mal wieder ne Gameszeitschrift lesen, aber Elektrospieler gibts ja irgendwie nicht mehr als print Magazin und den Rest mag ich nicht.

 

Buffed und Pcgames Mmore magst du nicht ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Januar 2015)

Spiele außer wow/lol/css nix am pc :c

Buffed schon, aber ist zu wow lastig für mein geschmack


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2015)

Homeworld Remastered <3

 

Und mein 5. Semesterzeugnis. Wie schlau von mir, mich dieses Halbjahr mal reinzuhängen um nen 2,0er Schnitt zu bekommen, weil ich mich mit diesem Zeugnis ja bei nem Arbeitgeber bewerbe. Ja man, das war alles so geplant. Huehuehuehuehue


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Januar 2015)

ach, hab ja letztens nur von meinem Pulp Fiction-Shirt berichtet.

 Außerdem noch folgende Shirts:

Star Wars, Prince of Persia, Kill Bill, Batman, Wolverine .. ich glaub das wars 

und neue Frühstückstellerchen ^-^


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (29. Januar 2015)

Habe eine neue Hose und einen neuen Pullover


----------



## Aun (29. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (29. Januar 2015)

künstl. hüftgelenk ?


----------



## Grushdak (29. Januar 2015)

etwas kleines Neues im Wohnzimmer

 

Dazu ein paar Bilder der Entwicklung bis zum Neuen ...

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Und so schaut's seit gestern aus ...

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Januar 2015)

Hatred vorbestellt.


----------



## myadictivo (30. Januar 2015)

Hatred vorbestellt.

wollt ich auch grade. hab kein paypal.. ich werd zum hirsch


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2015)

Zarter Hinweis: Zu dem erwähnten Mist irgendwelche Links oder Tipps und die Beiträge sind raus.

Danke


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Januar 2015)

Wissen wir, gebe auch kein Statement dazu ab oder sonstiges.


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2015)

neuer ständer fürs fahrad aun ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Januar 2015)

Ständer hat er gesagt, hihihi.


----------



## win3ermute (30. Januar 2015)

Erstmal bei Neubezug das Bücherregal aufgebaut. Stand ja bisher im Flur und sah da beschissen aus bzw. man konnte es nicht in voller Größe genießen - meine Fresse, wie gut das aussieht:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Zur Entlastung dann das Super-8-Eckregal zusammengefrickelt:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Und dann das Hauptfilmregal um ein paar Reihen erleichtert. Sah bescheiden aus; deshalb ein paar Hüllen demonstrativ quer gestellt. Dürften in kürzester Zeit auch wieder Platz machen, denke ich...

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Wobei das Plattenregal dank des erhöhten Stauraums auch noch ein paar Lücken aufweist:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ja, ich weiß, daß die verdammte Buche jünger als die knapp 20 Jahre Kiefer ist. Der LaserDisc-Player und die Mehrfachsteckdose sind da auch nicht mehr. Wenn mich der Farbunterschied weiter anpissen sollte, wird das halt "gealtert".

 

Der verfickte Stauraum muß natürlich gefüllt werden - erste Neuanschaffungen in dieser bereits jetzt verhaßten Kackbude:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Warum "A-Team" und "Battleship"? Weil ich "A-Team" in seiner Art durchaus unterhaltsam fand. Und "Battleship" das größte "DummDumm-Geschoß" aller Zeiten in GROSSFORMAT ist, was ich jemals gesehen hab - dümmer, teurer und absurder geht nicht! Diese Verfilmung von "Schiffe versenken" (!!!) hat jede Menge Geld gekostet - und das sieht man dem Streifen an; die F/X sind großartig! Davon ab hat er die dümmste Story, die ich jemals in meinem Leben gesehen habe - aber was will man von einem Streifen erwarten, in dem Rihanna die weibliche Nebenrolle spielt (gllücklicherweise nur am Rand - aber auch das ist saumäßig schlecht). Das "Manöver" zum Schluß muß man gesehen haben - das ist NOCH eine Spur blöder als "Stealth" und ich dachte, das geht gar nicht! Unbedingt ansehen - allerdings mit den absolut falschen "Voraussetzungen"! Ich liebe das Ding ob seiner völligen und totalen Blödheit!

 

Zu guter Letzt noch eine absolute Verschätzung. Wollte Boxen für die Küche; meine Cantons waren nirgends günstig aufzutreiben. "Nimmste halt JBL X30. Können ja nicht größer sein als die Cantons trotz 3-Wege".

 

Verdammt! Rechts die Cantons; links meine Teddies; in der Mitte das verdammt erwachsen klingende JBL-Zeuch (und die klingen wirklich, wirklich gut - die sind aber alles andere als "mickrig"):

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Die klingen wirklich goil. JBL baut geile Boxen - aber müßen die so grooooß sein?


----------



## Aun (30. Januar 2015)

das nennt sich parallelogrammsattelfederung, genialer shit


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Januar 2015)

So eben 2 Stundenlang sämtlichen Kram in meinem Zimmer sortiert und ordentlich gemacht. Das war ein Aufwand, aber hat sich echt gelohnt!

 

Dann kamen heute meine Jvc Kopfhörer an, das Kabel ist schön dick und stabil. Der Klag ist soweit okay, besonders der Bass ist krass. Für InEar Kopfhörer ist das echt sehr nice. Habe das Gefühl mein Körper bebt mich. 

Die iPad Tastatur ist ebenfalls super, schön leicht und gleichzeitig ein Schutzcase. Das Einrichten war auch gar kein Problem. Ist aber eine starke Umgewöhnung, da die Tastatur halt nicht sonderlich groß ist.


----------



## Aun (31. Januar 2015)

ne kleine schnucklige mitbewohnerin   

und nein das ist nicht meine katze im profilbild....


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Februar 2015)

Companion cube Keksdose


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Februar 2015)

Life is Strange & GoT für die Ps4.


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2015)

lecker mittag essen ^^


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (3. Februar 2015)

Teil 2 vom Game of Thrones-Spiel ^-^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Februar 2015)

ist das draußen?


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (3. Februar 2015)

habe es aus dem US-Store


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Februar 2015)

Tödlicher Kampf 10 - Steam Version

Mein Hirn hatte nen Aussetzter, als ich es sah.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Februar 2015)

Hab leider keinen Us Account, aber macht doch eig. kein Unterschied. Ist im Deutschen ja auch komplett in englisch.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (3. Februar 2015)

eben.. US-Account kann man einfach so erstellen und Guthaben dafür gibt es auf eBay und amazon.com. Telltale-Sachen haben sie immer einen Tag früher.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Februar 2015)

Oh okay, werde mir einen erstellen, falls Dying Light nicht spielbar sein sollte in De. Also die Disc Version.


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Februar 2015)

Meine Flugtickets für meinen Urlaub im April (10.04 bis 21.04.)

 

Diesmal lande ich dann auch (hoffentlich) wirklich in den USA und nicht woanders (wie letztes Jahr).

 

Eine Eintrittskarte (Eishockey) habe ich ja auch schon seit Oktober


----------



## Wynn (4. Februar 2015)

Einen Toaster

 

Bratwurst mit Nudeln und Zigeunersosse


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Februar 2015)

Das heißt Sintisoße


----------



## Wynn (4. Februar 2015)

Wenn dann heisst es "Rotationseuropasosse" weil jedes Land/Bundesland mal dran ist sie aufzunehmen


----------



## Aun (4. Februar 2015)

soße mit migratiosntechnischem hintergrund!


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Februar 2015)

am heroes of the storm beta key gewinnspiel teilgenommen.

edit:

wohl nicht gewonnen :-(


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Februar 2015)

Evolve für die Pony Slaystation.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (12. Februar 2015)

Mac Book Pro ^-^


----------



## Aun (12. Februar 2015)

Mac Book Pro ^-^

na dann schnell in den nächsten starbucks


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (12. Februar 2015)

Ich spare mein Geld gerade für Star Trek-Merchandise.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Februar 2015)

Pafüm zum Valentinstag bekommen.

 

Hatte gestern im Booster Mal'Ganis Gold und heute Toshley!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Februar 2015)

ENTWICKELN FÜR DIE SPIELSTATION VIEEEEER


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2015)

Develope?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Februar 2015)

Exakt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Februar 2015)

SEHR GUT SHIKA!


----------



## SkoII (15. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Februar 2015)

Heroes of the Storm Betakey. Eigentlich wollte ich mit dem Spiel garnichts zu tun haben. Jetzt finde ich es irgendwie ganz gut


----------



## Aun (17. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



It's so fluffy!


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Februar 2015)




----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2015)

Falls Zam friert, wird er es aufschlitzen und versuchen reinzukriechen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Dieses sexy Biest. Für lau


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2015)

warum die 960er?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2015)

Dieses sexy Biest. Für *lau * 

 

Besser als meine 550


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Februar 2015)

Lego Artikel 71006. Freu mich schon auf das zusammenbauen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (23. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (23. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



spielgefährte für meinen a10 7850k um mal dual graphics/crossfire auszuprobieren


----------



## Keashaa (23. Februar 2015)

Freitag oder Samstag kann ich mein Rennrad abholen *freude*


----------



## myadictivo (23. Februar 2015)

was gibts denn für eins ?

ich ärgere mich heute noch, dass ich letztes jahr das neue gekauft habe und 2015 gabs dann modelle in meiner wunschfarbe von der stange ^^

das 3/4 jahr hätte mein alter bock auch noch ausgehalten


----------



## Keashaa (23. Februar 2015)

Ist kein "Komplettrad". Habe es auf Empfehlung meines Coach beim Rennradfachmann direkt in Auftrag gegeben. Ist ein Marin Pasubio Rahmen mit 105er Shimano Schaltung, 10er Kurbel usw.usf.

Erstmal nur nen Einsteigerrad


----------



## myadictivo (23. Februar 2015)

shimano 105 ist doch okay. fahr ich auf dem neuen auch und am crosser  mein "altes" war auch so ein eigenbau vom schrauber mit campagnolo-gruppe. praktischer als bei der 105er war dort nur das schalten von mehreren gängen auf einmal 

von den ganzen arschteuren gruppen halt ich irgendwie nix..da bezahl ich für paar gramm weniger gewicht gleich hundert euro mehr und am berg limitiert doch eher mein körper als das rad :p


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Februar 2015)

Gestern Abend 2kg Bambuskohle bestellt und eben kam sie


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Februar 2015)

GIB ZELDAMONOPOLY OMA


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (25. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

habe auch Zelda neu


----------



## Wynn (25. Februar 2015)

GIB ZELDAMONOPOLY OMA

 

Dafür ist Patie aber minium 2 jahrzehnte zu jung sozi ^^

 

Ich habe neu - Wächter der nacht Band Finale Band vorbestellt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2015)

HOOOOMEWORLD REMASTERED NOSTALGIA HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Wynn (25. Februar 2015)

hat ja deutsche untertitel und menü oder ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2015)

Soweit ich weiß ja. Ich weiß, dass die in der Beta noch sehr verbesserungswürdig waren... ich hoffe sie haben da noch etwas gefixt. Ansonsten wird es wohl das bisher beste HD Remake ever werden. Besonders, wenn man den ersten Teil vergleicht.


----------



## Slayed (25. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Fehlt nur noch 'n neues Motorrad


----------



## JokerofDarkness (26. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte ja angefangen meine Zwischenwand für den TV zu errichten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittlerweile habe ich die Konstruktion mit beschichteten MDF Platten von innen und seitlich auch von außen beplankt. Beschichtet deshalb, weil ich die Platten innen noch weiter bearbeiten will und keinen Bock auf stundenlanges Füllern und Schleifen habe. Mal schauen, ob es auch so geht. Dazu aber später mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Universalhalterung für den TV kam auch wieder zum Einsatz, denn die passt ja weiterhin:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hinten wurde dafür zusätzlich verstrebt, denn der TV soll ja oben bleiben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier denn auch schön zu sehen, wofür die Löcher gut sind:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verkabelt und Harmony gedrückt .... und wir haben Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war es erst einmal wieder, denn auch wenn man es nicht sieht, daran sitzt man leider ein paar Stunden. Dafür hat sich ein absolutes Luxusproblem der westlichen Welt gestern Abend herauskristallisiert, denn die Glotze ist zu klein. Mussten ja notgedrungen fast die letzten beiden Monate nur über die Leinwand schauen und dann gestern TV angemacht und meine Frau (ja, die ist die Beste) sagte gleich: "Das geht so nicht!"
Ich: "Wieso?" 
Meine Frau: "Fernseher ist zu klein!"
Ich:  "OK!" 

Mehr als 65 Zoll gehen da sowieso nicht, von daher warte ich erst einmal ab. Zumal direkt an die Rückseite der Zwischenwand mindestens ein 58" TV für den Essbereich hinkommt. Da sitzt man dann auch näher dran und somit wirkt das Bild auch größer. Übrigens auch eine Idee meiner Frau und dafür liebe ich sie. Wo wir dann letztens schon mal nach möglichen TVs für die Rückwand geschaut haben, fiel meiner Frau der Samsung UE6410 mit weißem Rahmen auf und sagte: "Der wäre doch was für die Küche!"
Gut, die dort ausgestellten 55" müssen es ja nun nicht sein, aber in 48" bekomme ich den unter.

Habe jetzt schon nach flachen, schwenkbaren Halterungen geguckt und für euch gibt es demnächst ein paar schöne TV Installationen zu bewundern.


----------



## vollmi (27. Februar 2015)

Ich bin immer so angepisst wenn sie die Anschlüsse nach Hinten ausführen statt nach unten oder zur Seite. Irgendwie ist dann der Abstand zur Wand immer so unästhetisch. Da würde ich dann auch so ne Wand wie du sie gemacht hast vorziehen.

 

Jetzt noch mit Carbon überziehen 

 

mfG René


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. Februar 2015)

Egal ob die Anschlüsse jetzt nach unten oder zur Seite weg wären, um die Wand komm ich so oder so nicht herum.


----------



## Geestar79 (27. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Diese ersetzt meine nun endlich mal in Rente gehende 

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freu freu


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2015)

Bei Joker würde ich schon gerne mal durch die Stube schlendern und das ganze Live anschauen.


----------



## myadictivo (27. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



850evo für meinen zweitrechner  herkömmliche HHDs sind echt aus der computersteinzeithölle... dummerweise gabs dann gestern/heute crucial 512GB im "angebot"..hätte sich mit 35&#8364; aufpreis vll nochmal gelohnt..egal


----------



## Tikume (27. Februar 2015)

Habe mir eine gebrauchte PS Vita zugelegt. Das wirklich deprimierende ist, dass ich mir noch ne Speicherkarte kaufen muss ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Februar 2015)

Habe mir eine gebrauchte PS Vita zugelegt. Das wirklich deprimierende ist, dass ich mir noch ne Speicherkarte kaufen muss ...

 

Die wahrscheinlich so viel kosten wird wie die gebrauchte Vita...


----------



## Tikume (27. Februar 2015)

Hehe, Bingo.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Februar 2015)

quark, hab auch eine. 4gb-8gb ist nicht teuer. 64 ist teuer, 
aber brsuchste eig. nicht.

Hab mir letztes Jahr ja wegen Dangan Ronpa eine geholt. Das Spiel hab uch mir immer noch nicht zugelegt. :<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Februar 2015)

Bekommst du auf 8 GB überhaupt was rauf ? Bei PS Plus und Co würde das doch ziemlich knapp werden, wenn mich nicht grade alles Retail kauft.

 

Als die Vita raus kam wollte ich sie mir eigentlich zulegen, damals waren die Speicherkarten aber so extrem überteuert... meiner Meinung nach ist die Vita der beste Handheld.


----------



## Tikume (27. Februar 2015)

Eine 4GB war dabei. Also ein Spiel habe ich drauf und noch 150MB frei ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Februar 2015)

Habe 2 8GB Karten. Glaube 15 Euro für beide gezahlt.
Das was mich interessiert bekomme ich drauf, jap.
Bei Plus ist ja eh leider meist Müll dabei. 

Da ich eh ein Retail Mensch bin, reicht es ja
 auch total aus. Im Store gibts ein paar PsP Spiele die interessant wären zB God Eaters Burst und die sind eh nich sonderlich groß.


----------



## Tikume (27. Februar 2015)

Naja gerade ist ja auch Geburtstagssale und da ist schon das ein oder andere Schnäppchen bei 

Und natürlich gibt es auch noch das ein oder andere interessante PSP Game.

 

Schön ist, dass die PS1 Games die ich eh schon habe auch auf der Vita laufen.

 

Nur der Online Shop ist ja mal wieder aus der Steinzeit. Dagegen ist ja sogar der von Nintendo gut ^^

Ich frag mich ob denen mal jemand Steam gezeigt hat.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Februar 2015)

Hoodie.

 

https://image2.spreadshirtmedia.net/image-server/v1/products/201563649/views/1?width=400&height=400&appearanceId=2


----------



## Aun (28. Februar 2015)

Habe mir eine gebrauchte PS Vita zugelegt. Das wirklich deprimierende ist, dass ich mir noch ne Speicherkarte kaufen muss ...

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00SCTN20Q?creativeASIN=B00SCTN20Q&linkCode=w01&linkId=4VSQC2POCWZQTON4&ref_=as_sl_pc_ss_til&tag=geekkeller-21

ahuehue ^^


----------



## Tikume (1. März 2015)

Mhm und was soll mit der Link sagen? Konsole und 5 uninteressante Downloadspiele ohne Speicherkarte


----------



## Aun (1. März 2015)

mit speicherkarte ^^


----------



## Tikume (1. März 2015)

Also ich seh da keine Speicherkarte.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. März 2015)

Features
Multi-Touch 5 Zoll LCD als Frontbildschirm
1 GB Eingebauter Speicher
Rückseiten-Touchpad


----------



## Ogil (1. März 2015)

Soweit ich das sehe kommen diese Megapacks mit einer Speicherkarte - auf dem Bild ist auch eine 8GB Karte zu sehen. Was das Tiku bringen soll der ja schon einen Vita gekauft hat versteh ich allerdings auch nicht.

 

Neu hab ich seit gestern fuer die PS4: Samurai Warriors 4!


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Hatte noch nen 5 Euro Saturn Gutschein von ner Newsletter ohne MBW

 

Also für 20 Euro bekommen

 

Gibts derzeit bei Saturn online bis morgen 9 uhr oder bis ausverkauft für 25 euro


----------



## Tikume (1. März 2015)

Zumindest lernst Du bei der Serie ein paar wichtige Sachen.


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2015)

Zumindest lernst Du bei der Serie ein paar wichtige Sachen.

 

Sarkasmus ?

 

Habe halt Teile der Serie anfang der 90er auf Tele 5 geschaut - das alte tele 5 nicht das neue tele 5 

 

und ist halt bissel trashig und kindheitserinnerung


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. März 2015)

Dieses Bremenspiel.
Mein Herz.-.


----------



## Tikume (1. März 2015)

Soweit ich das sehe kommen diese Megapacks mit einer Speicherkarte - auf dem Bild ist auch eine 8GB Karte zu sehen. Was das Tiku bringen soll der ja schon einen Vita gekauft hat versteh ich allerdings auch nicht.

 

Stimmt, auf den Fotos sieht man es, ich hatte mich da auf die Beschreibung beschränkt.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Vita Spiel normalerweise gerne 2-4 GB hat, dann wird man die 8GB genauso ersetzen wollen.

Meiner Ansicht nach wird es da erst ab 32GB ok, und dann kann man sich auch gleich eine 64GB Japan Import holen (die kostet dann nämlich "Nur" 15 EUR mehr noch).

Ich bin im übrigen (wegen des Displays) auch ganz froh eine Fat Vita zu haben, auch wenn die SLim natürlich auch ihre Vorteile hat.

 

Da allein über Playstation Plus jeden Monat Spiele reinkommen, und es ja auch gerade einen fetten Sale gibt macht es auch keinen Sinn sich auf Retail Spiele zu beschränken.

Aber dass die Speicherkarten teuer sind weiss man ja als Gamer genauso wie dass beim 3DS kein Ladekabel beiliegt


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2015)

Ich hab mir Catherine und Okami im PSN Store geholt. Ansonsten weiß ich nicht, was von den Sachen im Angebot taugt.


----------



## Tikume (1. März 2015)

Ich glaub Du bist grad bei PS3 Spielen 

 

Für Vita wäre da z.B.:

God of War Collection
Persona 4 Golden (wobei man das auch für etwas mehr Retail bekommt)
Danganropa 1/2
Ys - Memories of Celceta
Gravity Rush
Tearaway
Super Stardust Delta


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. März 2015)

Da gestern endlich mal wieder super Wetter war, bin ich endlich dazu gekommen meine Garage aufzuräumen und noch den vorläufig letzten Bauschutt abzufahren. Dadurch kam ich dann auch endlich an meine gut eingelagerten Küchenarbeitsplatten aus geölter Wildeiche. Diese waren von Anfang an nicht für die Küche gedacht, sondern für ein neues Rack und wo ich schon am Aufräumen war, wollte ich endlich die Kartons im Wohnbereich wegbekommen. Sah ja nicht wirklich gut aus das Ganze:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgrund Temperaturschwankungen muss eine Platte leider erst einmal noch komplett ausliegen, bevor ich die ordentlich sägen kann. Daher hier mal nur das gesägte Material für das Rack, bis auf eine Platte für die Mitte, auf einem Haufen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich das Rack trotz eingeschränkter Breite von 165cm optisch sehr massiv halten will, doppelte ich zuerst mal die beiden Außenseiten auf. Dies erreiche ich durch das Verleimen von zwei identisch zugesägten Platten. Zusätzlich werden diese von der Innenseite mit Spax Holzschrauben verschraubt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach wurden die Lamellos mit Hilfe einer Fräse eingebracht. Diese werden später natürlich auch unter Spannung verleimt, aber erst nach Einsetzen der letzten Platte und der erfolgten Endbehandlung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach einmal das Ganze provisorisch zusammengesteckt, bestückt und an seinen Einsatzplatz gerückt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dafür das noch eine Menge Arbeit an dem Teil zu erledigen ist, sieht es meiner Meinung schon ganz brauchbar aus.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2015)

Ich glaub Du bist grad bei PS3 Spielen 

 

Für Vita wäre da z.B.:

God of War Collection
Persona 4 Golden (wobei man das auch für etwas mehr Retail bekommt)
Danganropa 1/2
Ys - Memories of Celceta
Gravity Rush
Tearaway
Super Stardust Delta

Ich hab nur ne PS3. Ich hab mir aber schon des öfteren gedacht, dass der PS Store mit ner PSP/Vita um einiges interessanter wäre.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. März 2015)

Was kostet Danga Ronpa imo?


----------



## Tikume (1. März 2015)

19,99 EUR jeweils.

 

Ja, wenn man eh PS Plus hat profitiert man da natürlich zusätzlich mit einer Vita. Ich ärgere mich nur, dass ich erst die letzten Monate auch immer die Vita Games zum Download geflagged habe.


----------



## Patiekrice (2. März 2015)

Ich wollte nur mal loswerden, dass ich es ziemlich cool finde was du immer so bastelst, Joker.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. März 2015)

Finde es cool das seine Fotos nicht mehr diese hässlichen "style" Ränder haben!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. März 2015)

Ich wollte nur mal loswerden, dass ich es ziemlich cool finde was du immer so bastelst, Joker.


Danke Dir!

Finde es cool das seine Fotos nicht mehr diese hässlichen "style" Ränder haben!

Keine Zeit dafür, ansonsten wären die dran.


----------



## painschkes (2. März 2015)

_Sehr schick, wie immer, Joker. :-)_
 

_Machst du an die Rückseite noch eine Art Platte wo dann nur noch Löcher für die Kabel drin sind oder lässt du das so "offen"? Interessiert micht nur der Optik wegen - ist nicht als "Boah sieht das blöd aus" gemeint. :-)_


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. März 2015)

LASS DIE RÄNDER BLOSS WEG! 
Sieht viel besser aus! Und btw, gib mir mal Unterricht im Werken!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (2. März 2015)

_Sehr schick, wie immer, Joker. :-)_
 
_Machst du an die Rückseite noch eine Art Platte wo dann nur noch Löcher für die Kabel drin sind oder lässt du das so "offen"? Interessiert micht nur der Optik wegen - ist nicht als "Boah sieht das blöd aus" gemeint. :-)_

Danke und ja, da muss noch eine Menge gemacht werden einschließlich Rückseite. Wobei rechts und links nur schmale Stege für oben gesetzt werden, damit es von vorn zwar zu aussieht, aber trotzdem noch genug Luftzufuhr gewährleistet wird. Mittelfach wird allerdings komplett zugemacht. 
Ansonsten werden zumindest alle außenliegenden Seiten aufgedoppelt, wie schon rechts und links Außen geschehen. Das Board soll dann abschließend auf einem indirekt beleuchteten Sockel ruhen, damit es im Dunkeln wirkt, als ob es schwebt.

Und btw, gib mir mal Unterricht im Werken!


Das ist einfacher, als man gemeinhin denken mag. Das Wichtigste ist und bleibt die Planung. Ich mach hier nix ohne Plan oder Zeichnung. Ideen und Bauanleitungen gibt es genug im Netz, man muss sich nur mal trauen es umzusetzen. Neben der Planung ist eigentlich nur gutes Werkzeug und Geduld wichtig, der Rest kommt beim Machen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. März 2015)

Hab wieder Netflixxxxx. :>


----------



## Magogan (3. März 2015)

Optoma HD 50 inklusive 5 Jahre Plus-Garantie bei Mediamarkt: http://www.mediamarkt.de/mcs/product/OPTOMA-HD50--Heimkino-im-Großformat,48353,460705,1505879.html?langId=-3&uympq=vpqr

Sollte am Mittwoch odet Donnerstag im Mediamarkt hier in der Nähe ankommen.

Mein alter Projektor ist leider kaputtgegangen bzw. eine Halterung für die Lampe ist kaputt (die Lampe wurde damals wohl zu fest verschraubt) und jetzt müsste das ganze Gehäuse getauscht werden und das kostet (inklusive neuer Lampe) mehr als der Projektor noch wert ist...


----------



## Patiekrice (3. März 2015)

:O Solltest du das Geld nicht lieber in dein Projekt investieren?!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. März 2015)

Papa zahlt doch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. März 2015)

Naja er hat seit 6 Monaten kein Video mehr hochgeladen...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. März 2015)

Welch ein Segen für die Speicherkapazität von youtube.


----------



## Magogan (3. März 2015)

Naja er hat seit 6 Monaten kein Video mehr hochgeladen...

Ich glaube, sie meinte mein Spiel, nicht die YouTube-Videos. Und für das muss ich aktuell kein Geld ausgeben, ich bin immer noch mit der Programmierung beschäftigt.

Na ja, ich wollte beim Projektor lieber mal mehr Geld ausgeben, damit ich etwas habe, das länger hält und besser ist. Ok, der wird wohl nicht unbedingt länger halten, aber ich habe ja 5 Jahre Garantie.

Die GTX Titan hat sich damals auch mehr oder weniger gelohnt, zumindest hab ich die länger als andere Grafikkarten zuvor - schon fast 2 Jahre. Und das, obwohl ich zwischendurch von 1080p auf 4K gewechselt habe.

Hab allerdings abgesehen von dem Projektor nicht viel Neues gekauft in den letzten Monaten. Zu Weihnachten nur The Crew, weil mich das fasziniert hat, dass man "ganz" Amerika bereisen konnte. Ansonsten noch einige Filme, unter anderem die X-Men-Filme. Und Frozen inklusive Ohrwurm von "Let it go"... seit 2 Monaten! Argh!


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2015)

Schon nen Geschenkkorb vom örtlichen Energieversorger erhalten?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. März 2015)

Na ja, ich wollte beim Projektor lieber mal mehr Geld ausgeben, damit ich etwas habe, das länger hält und besser ist.


Und wieso kaufst Du dann den?


----------



## Magogan (3. März 2015)

Und wieso kaufst Du dann den?


Ich habe noch die passenden 3D-Brillen vom alten Projektor, sodass ich die nicht neu kaufen muss (für etwa 160 Euro). Und ich wollte einen etwas besseren Projektor als den vorherigen. Da war die Auswahl nicht sonderlich groß und ich musste mich auch schnell entscheiden, da ich noch ein paar Serien und Filme gucken wollte und jetzt ziemlich viel Freizeit habe (Semesterferien).

Keine Ahnung, ob das die beste Entscheidung ist. Ich war bisher aber sehr zufrieden mit 3D bei DLP-Projektoren (gar kein Ghosting).


----------



## Patiekrice (3. März 2015)

Was war denn bisher immer an deinen Projektoren defekt? Sag bitte nicht das Leuchtmittel


----------



## Magogan (3. März 2015)

Beim allerersten Projektor war wohl irgendwie Schmutz reingekommen, der wurde dann auch saubergemacht vom Hersteller, aber hatte kein 3D, deswegen hab ich einen mit 3D gekauft, der aber immer (hatte das bei 2 Geräten) nach ca. 6 Monaten helle Flecken im Bild hatte. Beim letzten ist halt die Lampenhalterung kaputt, wodurch ich nicht einfach die Lampe austauschen kann, sondern das komplette Gehäuse tauschen lassen müsste (für ca. 200 Euro). Dazu kämen nochmal die Kosten für die Lampe.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. März 2015)

2x Hosen von Jack n Jones

3 Paar Socken

1 Paar Badelatschen


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (4. März 2015)

Jacke und Oxfordhemd




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2015)

2 Paar Schuhe


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. März 2015)

Meine 6 Eintrittskarten zu den 6 ersten Heimspielen der St. Louis Cardinals


----------



## Manowar (5. März 2015)

Ich beneide dich arg 

 

 

Ich würd so gern dahin ziehen, aber der Hausdrache mag nicht so recht


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. März 2015)

Danke 

 

Aber erstmal abwarten.... wie das ganze letztes Jahr endete ist ja leider auch hier nicht unbekannt


----------



## Manowar (5. März 2015)

Dann pack dir ne Hasenpfote ein und mach nicht nochmal so einen Scheiß? 

Bringt nichts mit Paranoia rumzulaufen, weil einmal was passiert ist


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. März 2015)

Ich nehm das locker 

 

2x passiert so was schon nicht...

 

Außerdem fliege ich diesmal nicht von Frankfurt aus, sondern von München. Da bin ich schon öfter mal weggeflogen


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (7. März 2015)

Schuhe

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2015)

[attachment=13808:ElbenwaldShirtBuffed.jpg]


----------



## Patiekrice (7. März 2015)




----------



## Wynn (7. März 2015)

Nettes Logo beim T-shirt 

 

und sonst noch was schönes dir geholt ?

 

Bei mir gabs Thor 2 Bluray 10,99 &#8364; bei saturn


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2015)

und sonst noch was schönes dir geholt ?

 
Nichts. Da war zuviel los und wir wollten uns an der Kasse nicht vordrängeln. ^^ Aber ich gehe am kommenden Wochenende noch mal hin oder die folgenden. Hab ja Zeit. ^^


@Topic:
5 BDs für 25&#8364; bei Saturn.
- Schweigen der Lämmer
- 96 Hours
- Gozilla (Für den Preis, ja - sonst nicht mal wenn die Hölle gefriert  )
- Lego Movie
- Blade Runner Final Cut


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. März 2015)

Der neue Godzillafilm?


----------



## painschkes (7. März 2015)

- Schweigen der Lämmer

_Es reibt sich die Haut mit der Lotion ein._


----------



## Wynn (7. März 2015)

dann musste zam schon die lotion übereichen painschkes ^^

 

die aktion hätte ich hier auch gebrauchen können die haben nur 3x 3d blurays für 30 euro gehabt


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (8. März 2015)

ein Buch

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2015)

Der neue Godzillafilm?

Ja. -.- Der ist so grottig, weil 16 Minuten Gozilla bei 3 Stunden Film und kaum bis keine Kaiju-Action. Die Autoren sollen in der Hölle gefrieren.
 
_Es reibt sich die Haut mit der Lotion ein._


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (9. März 2015)

noch ein Buch, hoffentlich ist die Geschichte besser als der Einband ^-^

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (10. März 2015)

Ja. -.- Der ist so grottig, weil 16 Minuten Gozilla bei 3 Stunden Film und kaum bis keine Kaiju-Action. Die Autoren sollen in der Hölle gefrieren.  


Auf Leinwand und mit ordentlicher Anlage funzt das Spektakel richtig gut und tröstet über die mickrige Screentime von Godzilla hinweg.


----------



## Aun (10. März 2015)

Auf Leinwand und mit ordentlicher Anlage funzt das Spektakel richtig gut und tröstet über die mickrige Screentime von Godzilla hinweg.

ich mag dich, du streust immer wieder salz in die wunde  

alles was zam net hat     

ich mochte den aktuellen godzi, bis auf den dummen jungen, die geile olle, die dummen militärs ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (10. März 2015)

ich fand roland emmerichs godzi besser. da hat zwar auch der dr. nick tapadoplus genervt aber wenigstens hatten die jean reno.


----------



## ZAM (10. März 2015)

ich fand roland emmerichs godzi besser.


Das überlese ich mal ...


@Joker: Ich hätte nicht mal Platz für die Konfiguration. ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (10. März 2015)

kannst du aber tief im inneren weisst du das ich recht habe :-)


----------



## Magogan (10. März 2015)

Neue Bremsen hinten, neue Halter für Querlenker, neuer Tankdeckel, Bremsflüssigkeit, Kühlmittel und Kältemittel gewechselt und TÜV für nur 1305 Euro...


----------



## ZAM (10. März 2015)

kannst du aber tief im inneren weisst du das ich recht habe :-)


Äh. Nein. Selbst Toho haben diese Abartigkeit eliminiert.


----------



## bkeleanor (10. März 2015)

Toho?


----------



## Manowar (10. März 2015)

Neue Bremsen hinten, neue Halter für Querlenker, neuer Tankdeckel, Bremsflüssigkeit, Kühlmittel und Kältemittel gewechselt und TÜV für nur 1305 Euro...

 

Dann lass so eine Kinderkacke nicht bei BMW machen.

Machs selber und spar deinen Eltern 700&#8364;


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. März 2015)

Müsste er sich aber die Finger schmutzig machen.&#128516;


----------



## vollmi (10. März 2015)

Neue Bremsen hinten, neue Halter für Querlenker, neuer Tankdeckel, Bremsflüssigkeit, Kühlmittel und Kältemittel gewechselt und TÜV für nur 1305 Euro...

 

Da sag noch einer Corvettefahren sei teuer.


----------



## Wynn (10. März 2015)

Toho?

T&#333;h&#333; wurde 1932 als T&#333;ky&#333; Takarazuka Gekij&#333; K.K. (&#26481;&#20140;&#23453;&#22618;&#21127;&#22580;&#26666;&#24335;&#20250;&#31038 durch die private Schienennahverkehr-Gesellschaft Hanky&#363; Dentetsu gegründet, die mehrere Theater in und um Tokio (wie das Imperial Garden Theater in Tokio) führte. Die Hankyu Real Estate K.K. ist mit knapp 10 Prozent bis heute noch der größte Anteilseigner der Firma Toho.
 
Mit &#8222;Otome-gokoro - Sannin-shimai&#8220; (Three Sisters with Maiden Hearts) erschien im Jahre 1935 der erste Film von T&#333;h&#333; und legte den Grundstein für Japans erfolgreichste Filmproduktion.
 
Berühmtheit erreichte T&#333;h&#333; vor Allem durch seine Monsterfilme, wie Godzilla, der 1954 zum aller ersten Mal in Erscheinung trat.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. März 2015)

Zam der Kenner 

 

Was ich neu hab?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (13. März 2015)

Wein aus der Toskana und Ale aus Kalifornien ^-^

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. März 2015)

Seit Mittwoch:

 

Ori and the Blind Forest (One)

Sunset Overdrive Season Pass

 

Und Morgen dann hoffentlich *** (One) (Nach Rücksprache mit ZAM mal lieber doch zensiert  )


----------



## Manowar (13. März 2015)

Und Morgen dann hoffentlich *** (One) (Laut dem GA Podcast vom 6.3. darf ich das ja (noch) so schreiben  )

 

Zam sagte was anderes! 

Das Spiel lohnt sich aber. Ich hab viel Spaß dran und es ist nicht nach 5 Stunden erledigt, wie andere Spiele.

Bin inzwischen schon einige Stunden dran und hab erst ~50%


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. März 2015)

Manowar you shady bitch.
Kein netter Seitenhieb zu The Order.


----------



## Manowar (13. März 2015)

Hab nur Reviews dazu gesehen und hab mich nicht dafür interessiert.

Keine Zeit mehr viel zu spielen 

Ich denke dabei lieber an MGS2. Als wir die Cutszenen übersprungen haben, waren wir in 1:14 durch.

Also nur aus Versehen einen wunden Punkt getroffen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. März 2015)

Haha 
Meinen nicht, habs nie gespielt nur ist Spieldauer kein Indikator für Qualität&#128512;


----------



## SkoII (13. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Einer der wenigen die GW2 spielen, aber diese 3 Waffen feier ich sehr!


----------



## Patiekrice (14. März 2015)

Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. März 2015)

Wie?!?! Du bist kein fetter haariger 50 Jähriger Babschsack?!??


----------



## Patiekrice (14. März 2015)

Wer sagt denn dass ich das bin, lol?


----------



## eMJay (16. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Endlich mal ein würdiger SimCity 4 Nachfolger. 

Und das für nur 13 Euro :-D


----------



## Manowar (16. März 2015)

Haha 
Meinen nicht, habs nie gespielt nur ist Spieldauer kein Indikator für Qualität

 

Absolut nicht!

Trotzdem Spiele ich echt gerne den Singleplayer und finds schade, wenn der nach ~6Stunden schon durch ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. März 2015)

http://www.impericon.com/de/adidas-zx-flux-weave-aluminium-shoes.html

 

Diese sexy Dinger, ich hoffe sie kommen bald :>


----------



## Aun (16. März 2015)

yeah schweißfuß inc


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (16. März 2015)

Oh Mann...

 

Habe mir auch gerade ZX Flux gekauft, sehen am Fuss super nice aus, leider sind meine etwas eng.. aber kleinere Schuhe >> (:


----------



## ZAM (16. März 2015)

2 Jacken, ne Sonnenbrille ... ich hätte schon irgendwie Lust auf Cities Skylines .. aber das Budget wird grad knapp für diesen Monat. *g*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. März 2015)

Naja Cities ist ja mit 30 &#8364; noch relativ günstig. Lohnt sich aufjedenfall. Ist all das, was SimCity 2013 hätte sein sollen. Plus Mod Support.


----------



## Tikume (17. März 2015)

Persona 4 Golden ist heute endlich angekommen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. März 2015)

Neurotisch: A sign of life; vorbestellt. Freue mich da schon seit Jahren drauf.

Einfach der beste Artist im Bereich Future Pop & live sogar noch besser...


----------



## eMJay (17. März 2015)

2 Jacken, ne Sonnenbrille ... ich hätte schon irgendwie Lust auf Cities Skylines .. aber das Budget wird grad knapp für diesen Monat. *g*

 

 


Naja Cities ist ja mit 30 &#8364; noch relativ günstig. Lohnt sich aufjedenfall. Ist all das, was SimCity 2013 hätte sein sollen. Plus Mod Support.

 

Ein RU Key mit VPN aktivierung kostet gerad mal 13 Euro. inkl. Paypal Gebühr. 

 

Es macht echt extrem viel Fun und wenn ich dann noch die Mods aktiviere wird es bestimmt noch lustiger.


----------



## ZAM (17. März 2015)

Es mag bisher niemanden im Bekanntenkreis getroffen haben, aber ich riskiere keinen Steam-Account mit fast 300 Titeln durch VPN-Aktivierungen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. März 2015)

In Zeiten von Steam Sales und Humble Bundle, wo man spiele teilweise für 90% billiger bekommt, sollte man vielleicht auch mal dran denken, die Entwickler so zu unterstützen und den vollen (30 &#8364; ich bitte dich) Preis zu zahlen. Du weißt nie, wie der Händler an den Key gekommen ist.

 

Und ich sage es bewusst bei Cities, weil es eben kein SimCity von Maxis/EA ist.


----------



## eMJay (17. März 2015)

Ihr habt mir jetzt angst gemacht..... 

 

...hab beim kauf nicht gedacht dass es doch so gut sein wird....


----------



## Loony555 (17. März 2015)

Ich schaue Cities seit ein paar Tagen immer auf Twitch. So im Bett zum Einschlafen auf dem Tablet wunderbar. 

Das soll keine Wertung sein! Es reizt mich persönlich sehr, aber ich habe einfach keine Zeit für noch so ein Zeitfresser-Spiel...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. März 2015)

GOLDENER SCHAMANE.


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. März 2015)

Ein neues T-Shirt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. März 2015)

Oh gott >.<


----------



## Aun (21. März 2015)

Ein neues T-Shirt:

 

ahahahahahahahaha genial


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. März 2015)

Dortmund Fans sind genauso unsympathisch wie der Verein Schalke...


----------



## Patiekrice (21. März 2015)

Ich kenne unsympathische Dortmundfans, ich kenne unsympathische Schalkefans. Ich kenne viele Fußballfans und ich kenne viele Idioten. Nicht jeder Idiot ist immer direkt Fußballfan, aber fast jeder Fußballfan ist ein Idiot.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. März 2015)

Uh gurl dont be shady just be lady


----------



## eMJay (22. März 2015)

Fällt das Thema nicht in die Rubrik Religion?  Das ist doch nicht erlaubt oder? :-P


----------



## Jawul (23. März 2015)

Denon AVR-x1100w

Paar Dali Zensor 1

Klipsch R-10SW


----------



## Wynn (26. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Amazon Oster Deal 66% Rabatt


----------



## Manowar (27. März 2015)

Der Film hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht 

 

Und die Olle ist heiß :>


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. März 2015)

Die neue Neuroticfishplatte.<3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. März 2015)

+ Bloodpr0n (Ps4)

+ ASSassins Weed - Black Pflääg (Ps4) - 2 &#8364; gezahlt dank Gutschein, den ich i.wann mal beim Aufräumen gefunden hatte 

 

Inb4 ich keines der Spiele länger als 1 Stunde spiele und stattdessen FIFA15 zocke... ._.


----------



## Thoor (28. März 2015)

XBOX One mit Gold Bundle  Damn you daydeal 

 

Jetzt habe ich aber hinter meinem Fernsehmöbel dank PS4, PS3 und XBOX one nen richtig ordenltichen Kabelsalat... Hat mir einer der HIFI Spezialiste hier evlt. nen Trick wie man das Zeuch verstecken kann?


----------



## Magogan (28. März 2015)

Kabelschächte oder Kabelbinder...

Solange es nicht so aussieht, sollte das reichen


----------



## Thoor (28. März 2015)

Kabelbinder habe ich schon, aber ich möchte die Kabel verstecken das sie nicht direkt sichtbar sind... Gibts nicht sowas wie "Kabelkisten" mit nem Deckel?


----------



## Magogan (28. März 2015)

Ich hab mir für meinen Schreibtisch einfach selbst einen Kasten aus Holz zusammengebaut, in den die Kabel hineinkommen. Ansonsten mal im nächsten Baumarkt fragen.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. März 2015)

Gibts nicht sowas wie "Kabelkisten" mit nem Deckel?

Wer sich nicht selber eine Basteln will, findet (unter anderem) unter der Bezeichnung Kabelbox das gewünschte.


----------



## Patiekrice (31. März 2015)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 

und ganz viel Klamotten und Wohnungskram ^-^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. März 2015)

^ schick schick 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (31. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

der sticker, nicht das handy ^^


----------



## Aun (1. April 2015)

ich hab ja ernsthaft 2 poppende ponys erwartet ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. April 2015)

Nirvana ist doch'n Modelabel oder?


----------



## Slayed (1. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Endlich  

 

Eine kleine süße Suzuki GSX1000R L4


----------



## Aun (1. April 2015)

drachenzorn   leider zählt das mount nicht für den erfolg....
jetzt noch 1 gleve und die 2. fessel dann wars das mit den legendary sammeln ^^


----------



## vollmi (1. April 2015)

Eine kleine süße Suzuki GSX1000R L4 

 

Gratuliere, eine GSXR Hatte ich auch mal. Hab sie nach zwei Monaten wieder abgegeben. Und mit Fallschirmspringen angefangen. Ist sicherer, bei meinem Fahrstil 

 

Man muss da schon sehr höflich am Griff drehen, aber spass macht sie ohne Gleichen. 

 

mfG René


----------



## Aun (1. April 2015)

ich hatte mal die 750er. die ist nicht so empfindlich wie 1000er am gashahn ^^. miss this bike


----------



## Magogan (1. April 2015)

400 MBit/s Internet. Aber erst in ca. einer Woche.

Ich muss mir auch mal ein Motorrad kaufen. Und vorher den Führerschein machen. Aber ich warte lieber bis 24, dann kann ich direkt ungedrosselt fahren.


----------



## Slayed (1. April 2015)

@Vollmi @Aun

Danke danke, hat nun Zarte 190Km auf dem Tacho, und fährt sich sowas von geschmeidig 

Bin ja mal gespannt wenn ich den Gashahn etwas weiter aufdrehen darf.... ab 6k RPM ziehts ja doch schon recht ordentlich 

 

Kumpel fährt ne 690er SMC-R, ist hier im Odenwald doch etwas von vorteil... aber als ich die kleine Gixxer gesehen hab musste ich sie einfach haben 

 

@Magogan

Jo, ist auf keinen Fall ein Fehler!

Aber am besten mit etwas kleinerem anfangen, glaube was mit 130+ Ps ist für'n Anfang nicht so das richtige um die "Basics" zu lernen 

 

Damit's nicht zu OT wird:

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. April 2015)

Einen holzfreien DinA3 Zeichenblock, 20 Stabilostifte & Osterkram zum Körbchen machen.

Zurück zum K7nd und An7ma von Cr7z.
Gibt leider keine anderen vergleichbaren Rapper. 
Unfassbarer Flow, sehr gute Text und angenehme Beats. Stellenweise etwas arg depressiv aber gut er missbraucht Rap halt auch nicht zur Selbstdarstellung oder Diffamierung anderer Personen.


----------



## Wynn (2. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Bei 8,99&#8364; konnte ich nicht nein sagen


----------



## Veshrae (2. April 2015)

PS4 + 2 Spiele <:


----------



## Aun (2. April 2015)

TWD S2 und the wolf among us. fettes danke an wynn!


----------



## Patiekrice (2. April 2015)

Avatar ahuehuhue


----------



## Aun (2. April 2015)

the last airbender, der echtfilm oder der cameron orgasmus?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. April 2015)

Gratuliere, eine GSXR Hatte ich auch mal. Hab sie nach zwei Monaten wieder abgegeben. Und mit Fallschirmspringen angefangen. Ist sicherer, bei meinem Fahrstil 
 
Man muss da schon sehr höflich am Griff drehen, aber spass macht sie ohne Gleichen. 

Als Grobmotoriker mit jahrelanger Moppederfahrung habe ich die 1000er Gixxer schon nach der Probefahrt, als für mich absolut untauglich eingestuft. Musste wegen der harten Gasannahme den Kreisverkehr zwei Mal nehmen, da die Kiste nicht so wollte. Die R1 hingegen war bis auf die serienmäßige Kröpfung der Stummel für mich sofort passend.


----------



## Magogan (8. April 2015)

Schnelles Internet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

WTF "Faster than 95% of DE"? Welche 5% haben denn mehr?


----------



## Schrottinator (8. April 2015)

Du bist Teil der 5%.


----------



## Wynn (8. April 2015)

WTF "Faster than 95% of DE"? Welche 5% haben denn mehr?

 

Die Mitarbeiter von Google Deutschland


----------



## Patiekrice (8. April 2015)

Schnelles Internet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (8. April 2015)

die Defiant aus der aktuellen ausgabe. sehr schönes modell


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. April 2015)

Ballpumpe.&#9996;&#65039;


----------



## Aun (9. April 2015)

nicht ins falsche loch stecken und pumpen


----------



## Ziegenbart09 (9. April 2015)

Bei mir ist heute doch tatsächlich das Geld vom Toner Ankauf angekommen. Dabei habe ich damit gar nicht wirklich gerechnet.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. April 2015)

nicht ins falsche loch stecken und pumpen 



Du Schelm!&#128523;


----------



## Aun (9. April 2015)

Du Schelm!

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

btt: kaffee mit karamel


----------



## Schrottinator (9. April 2015)

Aber nicht, dass du was auf dein Macbook verschüttest, Hipster.


----------



## Aun (9. April 2015)

das macbook dient als unterlage für den kaffee


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. April 2015)

Dachte iPad als Untertassenersatz ist in.


----------



## Aun (9. April 2015)

Dachte iPad als Untertassenersatz ist in.

das ist sowas von 2014......


----------



## Magogan (9. April 2015)

Ich wollte nur der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnen, dass ich heute das neue Modem bekommen habe und jetzt die volle Geschwindigkeit nutzen kann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Nicht, dass jemand denkt, dass die ihre Versprechen nicht einhalten - bei der Internetgeschwindigkeit kann ich echt nicht meckern. Der Kundensupport ist dafür nicht so toll... Die können nicht auf meinen Wunsch hin die neue WLAN-Box freischalten, sondern müssen auf die Rückmeldung vom Logistikdienstleister warten...


----------



## Patiekrice (9. April 2015)

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFZrzg62Zj0[/youtube]


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2015)

Davon mal abgesehen wünsche ich viel Spaß mit dem Dreckladen Telecolumbus...keine Ahnung wie lang ich bei denen jetzt schon eine rumänische IP habe..und von den ausfällen mal ganz zu schweigen.

 

Mal schauen wann der ersten Post im "Was regt euch auf-Thread" kommt.."ich zahle dies & das..und bekomme dies & das nicht.." - hachja, herrlich.


----------



## Aun (9. April 2015)

Davon mal abgesehen wünsche ich viel Spaß mit dem Dreckladen Telecolumbus...keine Ahnung wie lang ich bei denen jetzt schon eine rumänische IP habe..und von den ausfällen mal ganz zu schweigen.

 

Mal schauen wann der ersten Post im "Was regt euch auf-Thread" kommt.."ich zahle dies & das..und bekomme dies & das nicht.." - hachja, herrlich. 

this




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. April 2015)

Wozu brauch ich 400mb/s download?Oo

Pronos lädt man doch eh nich runter. :p


----------



## Aun (9. April 2015)

Wozu brauch ich 400mb/s download?Oo

Pronos lädt man doch eh nich runter. 

für seine eigenen uploaded 4k solostreampr0ns ^^

die lädt er dann runter und geilt sich dran auf


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. April 2015)

How to Prostatamassage by Magogan. D:


----------



## Tikume (9. April 2015)

Persona 4: Arena Ultimax für PS3

 

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bkb4HU6XgCg[/youtube]


----------



## Wynn (10. April 2015)

How to Prostatamassage by Magogan. D:

 

PFUI BÄH - Wo du dich wohl rumtreibst im Inet das du dich mit sowas auskennst


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. April 2015)

Du kennst es doch genauso!!


----------



## Wynn (10. April 2015)

Du kennst es doch genauso!! 

 

RUFMORD !!!1111


----------



## vollmi (10. April 2015)

Neue Partyteilnehmerin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (11. April 2015)

Geile Sonnenbrille

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. April 2015)

Und mit der Klapptechnik offensichtlich auch ne praktische 

 

 

Neu (ok nur halb neu ^^):  War for the Overworld und Pillars of Eternity.


----------



## Wynn (11. April 2015)

hoffentlich ist das scharnier bei der brille stabil 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Für den PC


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. April 2015)

So, hier meine Anschaffungen vom Sonntag:

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:13833][sharedmedia=core:attachments:13834][sharedmedia=core:attachments:13835]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:13831][sharedmedia=core:attachments:13830]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:13829][sharedmedia=core:attachments:13837]


 

Das AT&T Prepaid Telefon hab ich mir mal gespart


----------



## ZAM (13. April 2015)

Neu: Vermutlich bald indiziertes Spiel Teil 10. Film zur Reihe heißt Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. April 2015)

Viel Spaß


----------



## Schrottinator (14. April 2015)

Neu: Vermutlich bald indiziertes Spiel Teil 10. Film zur Reihe heißt Mortal Kombat. 

Bin gerade am Runterladen.  

 

Today is a good day!


----------



## ZAM (14. April 2015)

Bin gerade am Runterladen.  

 

Today is a good day!  

 

Das wird doch erst in 8-9 Stunden aktiviert. Der Preload sind 3 GB. Die nutzen wohl eine von Steam bereitgestellte "neue" Streaming-Technologie, für Background-Downloads, wenn das Spiel schon läuft, wie so fast jedes MMO mittlerweile. ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (14. April 2015)

Ich vertraue meiner Inet Leitung nicht. Je eher die 3GB runtergeladen sind, umso besser. Ich muss mich auch noch für eine Fraktion entscheiden. Und ich brauche einen konkreten Plan, wie ich an zukünftigen DLC komme.


----------



## ZAM (14. April 2015)

Hach ..konnte doch nicht anders. -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. April 2015)

Ich auch nicht.

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. April 2015)

Hab GTA für 2 Plattformen. Soll ichs mir für die 3. holen ?


----------



## bkeleanor (14. April 2015)

auf keinen fall hol ich mir gta v (pc) zum vollen preis.


----------



## Patiekrice (14. April 2015)

auf keinen fall hol ich mir gta v (pc) zum vollen preis.


----------



## orkman (14. April 2015)

Assassin's Creed: Rogue PC
GTA5 PC ... leider via Rockstar ... den fehler mach ich nur 1 mal ... nächstes mal via steam
Lords of the Fallen PC

 

8 GB Ram von hyper X

neue klamotten


----------



## painschkes (14. April 2015)

GTA5 PC ... leider via Rockstar ... den fehler mach ich nur 1 mal ... nächstes mal via steam




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. April 2015)

T zum witter


----------



## Magogan (15. April 2015)

GTA V, auch über Rockstar heruntergeladen, ging aber relativ problemlos, hat nur einen halben Tag gedauert, aber man konnte es ja schon vorher herunterladen...

Dafür funktioniert es nicht im Vollbildmodus... Also der deaktiviert sich immer, ka wieso...

Und einen XBox One Controller für Windows hab ich auch neu.


----------



## Shadlight (15. April 2015)

Vll reicht deine Titan nicht.


----------



## Wynn (15. April 2015)

@Mago du musst beim Start von GTA5 die "ALT" Taste gedrückt halten und dann "ENTER" drücken dann geht es in den Vollbildmodus


----------



## Tikume (15. April 2015)

Mir reicht bei GTA5 die PS3 Version. Die läuft wenigstens 

Wobei ich sagen muss: Die Stadt und so, das ist ja schon geil gemacht aber das eigentliche Spiel und die Charaktere sind irgendwie bei GTA immer etwas mäh. Saints Row ist da irgendwie geiler.

 

Ansonsten ist bei mir aktuell Xenoblade Chronicles 3D angesagt


----------



## Wynn (15. April 2015)

Meine Steam Version läuft auch ^^

 

und die first person sicht beim auto fahren ist schon cool - wenn man das noch mit ner vr brille kombinieren würd ^^


----------



## Aun (15. April 2015)

naja nu auch geholt. 49&#8364; inkl. aller preorder boni


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. April 2015)

Sterbendes Licht Für die Ps4


----------



## Aun (15. April 2015)

du solltest mal deine lampe wechseln


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. April 2015)

Ohja...


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. April 2015)

Ein Ticket zum ersten Playoff Spiel der Blues


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. April 2015)

Einen Sonnenbrand... 3h im Stadion und zack hat es mich erwischt


----------



## Aun (17. April 2015)

Einen Sonnenbrand... 3h im Stadion und zack hat es mich erwischt 

dich kriegen wa nicht mehr groß.... god dammit tyrone. was hat mama dir gesagt?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. April 2015)

Muss hier doch mal einen frisch gekauft Post zwischenschieben, denn vielleicht will ja noch jemand 2 Monate vor der deutschen VÖ in den Genuss kommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aus Italien mit deutschen Ton auf beiden Scheiben und original Titel, statt dem bekloppten *Baymax - riesiges was weiß ich nicht*.


----------



## Patiekrice (18. April 2015)

Dragon Age Inquisition  Da ich ja WoW mal wieder den Rücken kehre werde ich das mal ausprobieren und mein Lieblings-Gamestop-Mitarbeiter hat mir auch 'n gutes Amgebot gemacht :>

 

 

+ einen Hermine Granger Zauberstab 

+ zwei T-Shirts fürn Sport


----------



## gravityman (19. April 2015)

was soll das...


----------



## Patiekrice (19. April 2015)

Anderen zeigen worüber man sich freut!


----------



## Wynn (19. April 2015)

Viel Spass mit Dragon Age 3 

Da haste paar dutzende Stunden zu tuen 

 

Axxo anders als in teil 1 und 2 ist es in teil 3 nicht gedacht das du bestimte zonen komplett durchquesten kannst.

Sie sind teilweise in zwei bis drei Zonen geteilt wo die Monster vom Level vier Level höher sind als du 

 

Gerade bei den Hinterlanden gibt es Gegner die kannst du erst besiegen wenn du wieder kommst weil sie bis Level 12 dann sind und man mit ca. Level 4 in die Hinterlande kommt.

Oder du benötigst Materialien die du erst in einer späteren Zone erhälst.

 

Falls dir die Missionen am Kriegstisch zulang sind - manche brauchen ja bis zu 24 Stunden damit sie abgeschlossen sind dann wechsel mit Alt + Tab ins Windows und stell die Systemuhr um 

einen Tag oder die Stunden die die Mission braucht vor drücke auf ok und wechsel in Spiel wieder dann ist die Mission abgeschlossen.


----------



## Veshrae (20. April 2015)

Neuer vServer <:


----------



## Thoor (20. April 2015)

Dragon Age Inquisition  Da ich ja WoW mal wieder den Rücken kehre werde ich das mal ausprobieren und mein Lieblings-Gamestop-Mitarbeiter hat mir auch 'n gutes Amgebot gemacht :>

 

Bin gestern nach knapp 100 Stunden fertig gewesen. Eines der besten Spiele das ich je geniessen durfte, eines der wenigen Games der letzten Jahre bei denen nach dem Ende der Endsequenz bei mir Mind=Blown war 

 

Kleiner Tipp: Immer mit allen Leuten reden, alle Nebenquests machen und alle Notizen und Tagebücher sammeln... Es gibt z.T. Nebenquests die imposanter und epischer sind als die Haupthandlung (Stichwort Zwergenruinen  )


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. April 2015)

(Stichwort Zwergenruinen  )

 

Als ich zufällig in die Höhle kam und das Blasrohr ertönte... ging mir schon einer ab. Auch wenn im Endeffekt nicht sooo viel zu entdecken war.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. April 2015)

Als ich zufällig in die Höhle kam und das Blasrohr ertönte... ging mir schon einer ab. Auch wenn im Endeffekt nicht sooo viel zu entdecken war.



Wenn ich dich seh, geht mir einer ab. :x


----------



## Thoor (20. April 2015)

Als ich zufällig in die Höhle kam und das Blasrohr ertönte... ging mir schon einer ab. Auch wenn im Endeffekt nicht sooo viel zu entdecken war.

Du redest auch von der Paragon Grabstätte oder?


----------



## Tikume (20. April 2015)

Nachdem die alten letzte Woche den Geist aufgegeben haben:

CSL 920 LE In Ear Kopfhörer
Der Klang gefällt sehr gut, ich hoffe mal dass die Kabel ne Weile halten <_<

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. April 2015)

Meine Beats haben den Geist aufgegeben. (Kein Kabelbruch) Amazon nimmt sie aber wieder an.
Werde aber neue bestellen, da der Sound doch krass ist.

Hab mal deren Aufsätze auf meine Jvc gesteckt und der Sound ist bombastisch. :x
Wie viel diese Gumminoooel doch beeinflussen können..

Irgendwann* bestell ich mir mal ne Tattoowiermaschine. :> &' ein paar Übungshäute. Mal gucken wo es gute Farbe gibt.

*Modell gefunden, Preis gesehen und bis ich mir das Leisten kann dauert es noch. Verschieben wir es mal auf die Wunschliste.&#128516;


----------



## Tikume (20. April 2015)

Am besten noch ein paar Flaschen Schnaps dazu kaufen


----------



## Schrottinator (20. April 2015)

Morgen bestell ich mir mal ne Tattoowiermaschine. :> &' ein paar Übungshäute. Mal gucken wo es gute Farbe gibt.

 

"Es reibt sich die Haut mit der Lotion ein."


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. April 2015)

Am besten noch ein paar Flaschen Schnaps dazu kaufen 



Du böser Bube. *mit dem finger wedel*


----------



## orkman (22. April 2015)

ahja hatte ganz vergessen zu erwähnen dass ich mir noch tickets zum snoop dogg konzert und genetikk konzert in luxemburg gekauft habe 

und habe gestern das neue bundle der ps4 gesehen : ps4 500gb 1 controller mit the last of us (remastered) , the order und bloodborne für 499 ... am überlegen ob ichs mir kaufen soll ... ist ein echt geiles angebot   obwohl ich nicht viel zeit habe zum zocken und wenn , dann sitzt ich am pc


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. April 2015)

Da Purzeltag:
-Geld
-Deo/Duschkram
-Dragonball Xenoverse Ps4

Und was noch viel geiler ist, war eben zum Sushi eingeladen. Habe meine Salmophilie so richtig ausgelebt.<3

@Orkman, tu es. Ps4 > Rest


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Holy Shi* ...


----------



## Wynn (23. April 2015)

+ 6gb retail patch shikari ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. April 2015)

Kann man seinen Charakter von der PS4 transferieren ?!


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. April 2015)

Angeblich kann man den Online-Char nutzen


----------



## Wynn (23. April 2015)

https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/de/articles/202892778-Übertragung-der-bisherigen-Charaktere-und-Fortschritte-aus-Grand-Theft-Auto-Online-auf-PlayStation-4-oder-Xbox-One#TransferToPC

 

JA


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. April 2015)

Einen neuen Kompressor für meinen Leon.

 

580 Euros.

 

buuh.


----------



## Nexilein (25. April 2015)

Ich habe nichts Neues, aber mein Sohn hat sich ein Longboard gekauft.

Vielleicht schreibe ich mehr dazu, wenn der Schmerz nachgelassen hat...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. April 2015)

Ich habe nichts Neues, aber mein Sohn hat sich ein Longboard gekauft.
Vielleicht schreibe ich mehr dazu, wenn der Schmerz nachgelassen hat...


Wenn er sich die Hosen hochkrempelt und einen Undercut macht verpass ihm eine Erziehungsschelle...


----------



## Ogil (25. April 2015)

Ich sollte heute ein Paket mit einigem PS4-Zubehoer bekommen: 2 TB Festplatte als Upgrade, 2. Controller und noch 2 Spiele mit local Coop (Rayman Legends und Lego Marvel Superheroes).


----------



## Wynn (25. April 2015)

Ich habe nichts Neues, aber mein Sohn hat sich ein Longboard gekauft.

Vielleicht schreibe ich mehr dazu, wenn der Schmerz nachgelassen hat...

 

Longboards ? Was wurde aus dem guten alten Skateboard ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. April 2015)

Yey Schublade.


----------



## Aun (25. April 2015)

wynn Skateboards entstanden aus longboards.wobei iCh die boar das zum Cruise richtig gut finde


----------



## Tikume (26. April 2015)

Dead or Alive 5 Plus. Aktuell von 39,99 auf 4 EUR reduziert im Playstation Store, da habe ich doch gleich mal zugegriffen.


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2015)

und für die Kleidungs DLC 200 &#8364; ^^


----------



## Aun (26. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da konnt ich nicht wiederstehen ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (26. April 2015)

Das Bild ist ein bisschen klein geraten...


----------



## Tikume (26. April 2015)

und für die Kleidungs DLC 200 &#8364; ^^

 

Muss man sich ja nicht holen. Ich glaub bei Mortal Combat X werden die Leute da gerade böser abgezogen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. April 2015)

AoE II wegen Sozi dem Pudel


----------



## Wynn (28. April 2015)

https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/buy/ultima-8/pc-download/base-game/gold-edition

 

Ultima 8 für umsonst


----------



## ZAM (28. April 2015)

Ultima 8 für umsonst


Das kann ich auswendig, rückwärts, mit verbundenen Augen.


----------



## Aun (28. April 2015)

Das kann ich auswendig, rückwärts, mit verbundenen Augen. 

und nie gabs lets plays. genauso wie bei dungeon keeper.

schlechtes magazin ihr seid!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. April 2015)

und nie gabs lets plays. genauso wie bei dungeon keeper.

schlechtes magazin ihr seid!



Ich will Dungeon Keeper spielen


----------



## Schrottinator (29. April 2015)

Ich will Dungeon Keeper spielen 

 

Mit Zam würde ich nur das nur spielen, wenn du verlieren willst. Der geht da voll MLG ran!


----------



## Veshrae (29. April 2015)

- Intel Core i7 4790K BOX (LGA 1150, 4GHz, Unlocked)

- ASUS MAXIMUS VII HERO
- Noctua NH-D15
- MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G (GM204, 4G


----------



## ZAM (29. April 2015)

Mit Zam würde ich nur das nur spielen, wenn du verlieren willst. Der geht da voll MLG ran!

Ich wurde nur von Pho abgezogen, weil ich mich auf euch konzentriert hatte 

Erm... ja .. Offtopic. *hust*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. April 2015)

Meine aktuellen Vorbestellungen..
-Mason Family E.M.I.M , Family Box
-Ruffiction - Frieden (Gefällt mir gar nich bis jetzt, liebe halt den alten Kram) Box
-Kaisaschnitt - DBMMF Box

110 Euro für bisschen Musik>.<
Aber gut, Support muss sein


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. Mai 2015)

*Hier mal alles vom kompletten 1ten Quartal, was nicht zum Baumaterial gehörte:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Mai 2015)

Nachträglich Teardrop von Massive Attack als CD bekommen.<3 Also als Geburtstagsgeschenk.


----------



## vollmi (2. Mai 2015)

Einen halb abgerissenen grossen Zehennagel.  

Mensch, jetzt ist mir klar warum sowas bei Folterknechten zu den beliebten Methoden gehört.

 

mfG René


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Mai 2015)

Ich hab Dirt Rally neu


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich in 5 Minuten nicht zu Hause bin ne nasse Hose. :/

Muss seit 8:30 lulu.


----------



## Aun (4. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich in 5 Minuten nicht zu Hause bin ne nasse Hose. :/

Muss seit 8:30 lulu.

ich versteh diese leute nicht, die nicht aufs klo gehen


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Mai 2015)

Es gibt da auch sehr gute medizinische Hilfsmittel


----------



## Wynn (4. Mai 2015)

ich versteh diese leute nicht, die nicht aufs klo gehen

 

Ist eine anerkannte Krankheit in England

http://www.nachrichten.at/nachrichten/gesundheit/Panische-Angst-vor-fremden-Klos;art114,419075

 


Es gibt da auch sehr gute medizinische Hilfsmittel 

 

Gummihosen / Windeln sind bei dem Wetter nicht gut Cpt Iglo


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Mai 2015)

Diese Hilfsmittel meinte ich nicht


----------



## Aun (4. Mai 2015)

Gummihosen / Windeln sind bei dem Wetter nicht gut Cpt Iglo 

da spricht der rentner aus erfahrung 

als alter radfahrer kann ich dir nen tip geben, damits bei radeln nicht wundscheuert: babypuder in deinen schritt haun


----------



## Wynn (4. Mai 2015)

Granufink ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Mai 2015)

Ich pinkel auch immer vor Aun's Tür, wenn es mal dringend ist.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Mai 2015)

ich versteh diese leute nicht, die nicht aufs klo gehen



Man verzeihe mir bitte das ich nicht auf jede versiffte Toilette gehe.


----------



## ZAM (4. Mai 2015)

Das hat jetzt alles inwiefern direkt was mit neuen Dingen zu tun?


----------



## Manowar (5. Mai 2015)

Neue Möglichkeiten zu finden, wo man mal könnte.

Hilfestellung für neue Errungenschaften sind hier nichts neues!


----------



## Aun (5. Mai 2015)

kopfschmerzen 1. güte dank des tollen wetters....


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Mai 2015)

karma.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Vorbestellt


----------



## Ogil (9. Mai 2015)

Die Collectors Edition? Ich find die etwas uebertrieben teuer. Aber die "normale" werde ich mir auch noch vorbestellen.

 

Ansonsten hab ich seit ein paar Tagen "Project Cars" neu. Und morgen hab ich vermutlich nagelneuen Muskelkater weil ich heute das erste Mal seit Ewigkeiten wieder joggen war...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Mai 2015)

Ups falsches Foto, natürlich die normale. Collectors Edition werden überbewertet.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Mai 2015)

Ich hab seit Freitag neu:

Project Cars und State of Decay Year-One Survival Edition (beides XBO) und vorbestellt habe ich noch schnell Wolfenstein - The old Blood (XBO) (Disk).

 

Bei Wolfenstein wird der digitale Vertriebsweg ja gepusht.... Disk Version teurer und später, aber dafür bekommen wir hier wenigstens die Disk-Version, die gibt es in den USA z.B. gar nicht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Mai 2015)

Wolfenstein wurde hier doch zensiert oder ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Mai 2015)

*AT und USK Versionen zensiert - original unzensierten Spielspaß bietet nur die [EU uncut Edition].*
*EU Version:* WW2 Symbolik und unzensierte Kapitel.
*AT und USK Versionen:* keine WW2 Symbolik.

 

Aber macht das einen spielerischen Unterschied? Ich glaube kaum...

 

Die EU-Version gibt es bei gamesonly.at auch nur mit einem Zombi-Modus und kostet dann 40&#8364;. Ich bezahle ~25, digital zahlt man "nur" 20&#8364;.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Mai 2015)

Spielerisch sicher nicht, aber die Atmosphäre ist doch ne andere, wenn man gegen Nazis kämpft. Für mich macht es dann schon nen Unterschied.


----------



## Manowar (12. Mai 2015)

Man weiß ganz genau, dass man gegen Nazis kämpft.

Ist ja nicht so, als würde man die nur erkennen, wenn sie ihr Hakenkreuz tragen


----------



## Wynn (12. Mai 2015)

Vieleicht haste ein paar Touristen erschossen die gerade die grosse romantische Besichtungstour im Schloss Wolfenstein gemacht haben


----------



## bkeleanor (12. Mai 2015)

Asus GTX-970 Strix

Corsair Vengeance 4x4GB RAM


----------



## Keashaa (12. Mai 2015)

Neue Laufschuhe (Brooks Launch 2):

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2015)

Asus Xonar DGX Soundkarte (5.1)

 

Meine Welt hat sich grade verändert... und das merke ich schon über ein "billiges" Plantronics - Headset. 

 

Btw: kann jemand gute Kopfhörer (kein Headset) empfehlen, die auch für größere Köpfe (+Brillenträger) geeignet sind ? Ich hatte schon so viele, vorwiegend Headsets, aber entweder waren sie bequem, gingen aber schnell kaputt oder ich bekam nach ~ 1 Stunde Kopfschmerzen... Beyerdynamics reizen mich ja schon, aber dann wieder das Komfortproblem...


----------



## SkoII (16. Mai 2015)

Komfortproblem mit Beyerdynamics? Diese Dinge tragen sich wie Wolken, sogar mit Brille.

 

Ich kann dir nur die Beyerdynamics DT 990 pro empfehlen. Wobei die 250 Ohm das Problem sind und die Soundkarte wohl zu schwach ist.

 

BTW: Ich habe Witcher 3 vorbestellt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Mai 2015)

Asus Xonar DGX Soundkarte (5.1)
 
Meine Welt hat sich grade verändert... und das merke ich schon über ein "billiges" Plantronics - Headset. 
 
Btw: kann jemand gute Kopfhörer (kein Headset) empfehlen, die auch für größere Köpfe (+Brillenträger) geeignet sind ? Ich hatte schon so viele, vorwiegend Headsets, aber entweder waren sie bequem, gingen aber schnell kaputt oder ich bekam nach ~ 1 Stunde Kopfschmerzen... Beyerdynamics reizen mich ja schon, aber dann wieder das Komfortproblem... 



Wenn es keine Bügelkopfhörer sein müssen würde ich Beats empfehlen die für ~45 Euro... Der Sound ist so gut..


----------



## Wynn (16. Mai 2015)

Sind Beats nicht sehr auf Bass ausgelegt und dadurch gehen die höhen und tiefen verloren ?

 

hatte da mal einen testbericht dazu gelesen


----------



## Aun (16. Mai 2015)

Beats empfehlen

jo ghetto sound für leute, die 200 tacken bezahlen was sie für 20 ausm grabbeltisch bekommen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Mai 2015)

Sind Beats nicht sehr auf Bass ausgelegt und dadurch gehen die höhen und tiefen verloren ?
 
hatte da mal einen testbericht dazu gelesen



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Wynn (16. Mai 2015)

&#8222;Promis lieben den Beats &#8211; dabei ist die Klangqualität des Kopfhörers nur durchschnittlich: betonter Bass, etwas metallische Höhen. Enttäuschend angesichts des Preises!


 


 

&#8222;Kopfhörer mit hohem Coolnessfaktor, besonders für Hip-Hop und entsprechen abgemischte Musik geeignet, sonst eher enttäuschend.&#8220;


 


 

&#8222;In puncto Bass ist der Beats Studio by Dr. Dre in jeder Hinsicht völlig kompromisslos. So sticht durch die starke Pegelerhöhung zwischen 31 und 400 Hertz selbst bei eher ruhigeren Liedern der Tieftonbereich deutlich heraus und pumpt die Schallwellen förmlich in die Ohren des Besitzers. Mehr Druck im Bass haben wir von einem Kopfhörer noch nie erlebt! Richtig wohl fühlt sich der Kopfhörer hauptsächlich mit Hip Hop-Titeln, bei denen die Mitten und Höhen keine allzu große Rolle spielen. ...&#8220;


 

http://www.testberichte.de/p/monster-cable-tests/beats-by-dr-dre-testbericht.html

 

Wenn man halt Hip Hop und bass lastig hört sind die gut aber sonst schneiden die nicht so gut ab


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Mai 2015)

Da jeder ein anderes Gehör besitzt sind solche "Tests" obsolet.
Höre überwiegend Rap, aber auch viel melodisches und da hört man alles komplett klar, sowohl Höhen als auch Tiefen. Wenn man runtergeladene Qualitätsverschissene Mp3's hört bringen auch 1000 Euro Kopfhörer nichts.

Gott, wie allem immer ein Stempel aufgedrückt werden muss. Habe das Gefühl man darf nichts mehr mögen, weil es einem persönlich wirklich gefällt, ohne belächelt zu werden, weil irgendwelche Vollspasten es in Schubladen packen müssen. Unreflektierte Leute verbreiten diese Etikette dann auch noch.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Mai 2015)

Beats stehen bei mir auf einer Ebene mit MacBooks und iPhones. Mag ich nicht, brauch ich nicht, kann ich mir nicht leisten.

 

Und es sollten schon HIFI-Kopfhörer sein. Werde aber Montag selber im Saturn gucken. Das Forum ist nicht grade der beste Ratgeber...


----------



## painschkes (17. Mai 2015)

@Sh1k4ri

 

Budgetfrage. ;-)

 

Ich kann die DT990 auch nur empfehlen - hab sie an der selben Soundkarte hängen.

 

Ansonsten (wenn es günstig sein soll) die Superlux HD681 Evo (da sind auch Velourpolsterr dabei)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Mai 2015)

Wie ist das da mit dem Ohm-Wert ? Kenne mich null aus, ist es schlimm wenn ich jetzt Kopfhörer mit nem zu hohen Wert besorge?


----------



## Carcharoth (17. Mai 2015)

Ein Storm Trooper ANH Bausatzdingsi. Fehlen nur noch der Jumpsuit, Handschuhe und Schuhe und Zeit zum zusammenbauen. Dann jag ich ZAM damit durch Fürth :3


----------



## Wynn (17. Mai 2015)

Ein Storm Trooper ANH Bausatzdingsi. Fehlen nur noch der Jumpsuit, Handschuhe und Schuhe und Zeit zum zusammenbauen. Dann jag ich ZAM damit durch Fürth :3

 

ich hoffe du besorgst dir dafür auch noch eine gopro helmkamera ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Mai 2015)

[...] auf Bass ausgelegt und dadurch gehen die [...] tiefen verloren ?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Mai 2015)

Wie ist das da mit dem Ohm-Wert ? Kenne mich null aus, ist es schlimm wenn ich jetzt Kopfhörer mit nem zu hohen Wert besorge?
 

 

Kopfhörer / Boxen haben einen Nennscheinwiderstand auch Impedanz genannt. Dieser Wert wird in Ohm angegeben. Dabei spielt dies für die Audioqualität weniger eine Rolle, die Sache ist nur die: Wenn der Widerstand zu hoch ist und dein System nicht genügen Spannung liefert kannst du den Pegel/Lautstärke nicht weiter erhöhen. (Daher haben Anlagensysteme im Vergleich zu Kopfhörern immer höher Impedanzen, weil sie dafür ausgelegt werden können)

Bei einem abgestimmten Anlagen sollte der Ohmwert daher keine Aussage über die Qualität erlauben.

 

Zur Frage: Unter 32Ohm sagt man. Sonst kann es ggf. zu leise sein. (Gesetzlich dürfen Kopfhörer allerdings nicht mehr als 100 Dezibel ausgeben)

 

 

Edit: Ich bin kein Audioexperte nur Elektriker. Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr. :3

 

 

Edit2: Lohnsteuerjahresausgleich ist überwiesen worden. 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hype!

 

Edit3:

 

Weil ich grad meine Japanfotos wieder zusammen sammel nach Systemabsturz. Meine Ausbeute im Januar:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## johnp9 (17. Mai 2015)

ich habe einen carbon ps4 skin bekommen yuhuu


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ Apple TV
+ Bremsscheiben & Beläge hinten


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Mai 2015)

E.M.I.M Family Etd. von Mason Family. 

Gaaaaanz okay soweit, hab mehr erwartet, insbesondere im Bezug auf die Kampfhund-Ep welche vorher erschien.
Aber gut war eh mehr ein Supportkauf.

Was mir aber gefällt sind die Beats, mehr als nur krass, aber gut so kennt mab sie ja auch. 
Was die Texte angeht, ist's mir zu viel Dope/Waffen/Bitch/Auto Geblubber. Und mir fehlen die Doubletimepassagen!


----------



## Wynn (29. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HFGQvvEt1zA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Für 5 Euro


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Mai 2015)

MTB


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Mai 2015)

Zeig, ich bin immer noch zu faul mir eines zu holen -_-


----------



## Wynn (29. Mai 2015)

ich hoffe die passenden wegfahrsperren auch fürs mountainbike


----------



## Aun (29. Mai 2015)

und montag im aufreger:

mtb in dd geklaut


----------



## Wynn (29. Mai 2015)

vieleicht hat sie eins wo man den sattel abnehmen kann dann klaut niemand es nicht so schnell weil er dann auf dem metallrohr sitzen müsste mit dem arsch ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Mai 2015)

Nope, zwei Schlösser regeln


----------



## Aun (30. Mai 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Nope, zwei Schlösser regeln


hah wenn du wüsstest was NICHT regelt ^^

aber freu mich trotzdem für dich. endlich im 21 gang die brücke hochkrackseln


----------



## Ogil (30. Mai 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> vieleicht hat sie eins wo man den sattel abnehmen kann dann klaut niemand es nicht so schnell weil er dann auf dem metallrohr sitzen müsste mit dem arsch ^^


 

Schoen waer es. Hier fahren die mit dem Kleintransporter rum, knacken die Schloesser und packen das Rad ein - da faehrt niemand mit weg und wenn da der Sattel oder ein Rad fehlt kuemmert das auch nicht. Und ja - Fahrraddiebstahl ist das No.1 Verbrechen in meiner Stadt...


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Mai 2015)

Also mein Rad steht nie irgendwie an "unbeobachteten" Orte. Bei der Arbeit steht es an einem Sammelständer zwischen einem Haufen Cafés und direkt an einem großen Einkaufszentrum. Zuhause dann an einer Hauptstraße. Auch an so einem Sammelständer.

Ein Bekannter hat mal beobachtet, dass ein Typ einfach ganz normal auf die Räder zugegangen ist, eins angehoben hat, mitnehmen wollte und dann als er gemerkt hat, dass es festgemacht ist, es einfach losgelassen hat. Das scheint hier wohl eher die Masche zu sein. Schloss knacken wir zumindest an meinen Standard-Parkplätzen schwer denke und hoffe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Wenn mir doch mal zu unwohl ist, kann ich es ja auch immer noch hochtragen ... weil SUPER LIGHTWEIGHT!


----------



## Aun (30. Mai 2015)

ich würde niemals mein fahrrad zum laternenparker machen. NIE. an deiner stelle würde ich es immer mit in die wohnung nehmen


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Mai 2015)

Ist ja keine Laterne.


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Mai 2015)

Kann man da nicht nen Harry Potter Sticker drauf kleben und sagen, dass es zur Einrichtung gehört? Dann könnte man das Rad sogar im Laden abstellen.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Mai 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kann man da nicht nen Harry Potter Sticker drauf kleben und sagen, dass es zur Einrichtung gehört? Dann könnte man das Rad sogar im Laden abstellen.


 

   Dann würden es ja wieder 1000 Kunden anfassen und ich müsste wieder meckern.


----------



## eMJay (31. Mai 2015)

Endlich hab ich sie! Und das zum Bundel Preis auch wenn angeblich nur die weiße im Angebot war.

 

[attachment=13868:20150530_195843.jpg]


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Mai 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Dann würden es ja wieder 1000 Kunden anfassen und ich müsste wieder meckern.


Einkaufszentrum und Harry Potter Sticker?
Klingt nach Elbenwald-Laden in der Altmarktgallerie


----------



## Aun (31. Mai 2015)

well done sherlock ^^ well done. weiß ja sonst niemand xD


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Juni 2015)

Die 20.000 Gamerscore an diesem WE geknackt


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Juni 2015)

geht das mit der XBone überhaupt? Hat die so viele Spiele?


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Juni 2015)

Ja klar, kein Problem 

 

Ich hab auch ~70 Spiele für die One. Auf der One habe ich 11010 von 55940 GS 

 

Außerdem zählen ja auch die WP, Winx und 360 Spiele zum Gamerscore


----------



## Greendesert (1. Juni 2015)

Mir fehlen auch nurnoch 1500 für die 20.000


----------



## Trollmops (4. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

lioncast lm 30 - nach dem sich meine treue mx518 refresh nach einem kleinen wot-rage verabschiedet hat.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

---->


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Steelseries Sensei Mlg Edition ---> Logitech G502 Proteus


----------



## Grushdak (5. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

von GOG

 

Da ich sehr wahrscheinlich W3 nicht spielen kann -

mich Witcher aber dennoch interessiert, habe ich mir erstmal den 1. Teil geholt.

 

mal gucken^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juni 2015)

Wow hab jetzt 5 Stunden Schlaflosigkeit damit verbracht mich in das Thema "Zigarren" einzulesen/googeln, habe dann eben auch mal 7 dominikanische, eine kubanische und eine aus nicaraguanische Zigarre + Cutter und spezielle Streichhölzer bestellt. 
Ob da jetzt was richtig geiles dabei ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, waren jetzt Blindpicks gemessen an beschriebenen Attributen abgeglichen mit meinem  persönlichen Geschmack und den Tipps für Einsteiger.

Sich da rein zu arbeiten ist echt... Arbeit. 
Hätte eig. auch 5 Stunden für meine Prüfung lernen können, aber der Ehrgeiz fällt hin wo er will. :p

Bin der geborene Rentner, meine Hobbys: Zigarren, Kunst, Stadion, Natur.
Wynni, wenn du mir sagst in welchem Altersheim du zu residieren pflegst komm ich dazu. <:

Zusammengefasst hab ich neu:
Ein neues Hobby und einen absehbaren Lungenkrebs.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juni 2015)

Gerade für'n 5er Blut gegen Blut 3 von Massiv geschossen auf Amazon. 

Massiv hat einfach einen krassen Druck in der Stimme.


----------



## Aun (7. Juni 2015)

geht das auch auf deutsch?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Juni 2015)

Ist es doch


----------



## Patiekrice (7. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Gerade für'n 5er Blut gegen Blut 3 von Massiv geschossen auf Amazon.
> 
> Massiv hat einfach einen krassen Druck in der Stimme.


 

Er hat auf Amazon für 5 Euro das Album "Blut gegen Blut 3" von Massiv erworben.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (8. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wow hab jetzt 5 Stunden Schlaflosigkeit damit verbracht mich in das Thema "Zigarren" einzulesen/googeln, habe dann eben auch mal 7 dominikanische, eine kubanische und eine aus nicaraguanische Zigarre + Cutter und spezielle Streichhölzer bestellt.


 

Zigarren kauf ich online nicht so gern. Wir haben nen richtig guten Laden inner Stadt, der verkauft seit Jahrzehnten Tabakprodukte. Die Beratung möchte ich nicht missen. Rauche zwar nur alle paar Monate mal ne Zigarre, nen Kumpel öfter und wir kaufen dort immer. Bisher haben wir immer Glück gehabt vom Geschmack her.

Dazu gehört dann natürlich auch ein Rum aus dem gleichen Land :laugh:


----------



## Ogil (8. Juni 2015)

Seit Samstag "neues" Auto - ein 2005er Honda Civic Type-S in Super-Zustand und mit niedrigem Meilen-Stand. Ein guter Kompromiss von Praxistauglichkeit und Leistung.

 

Nun muss ich mich nur von meinem MR2 verabschieden. Vom Fahrgefuehl das beste Auto was ich je hatte - aber ein 26 Jahre altes Auto hat halt auch so seine Probleme, das Groesste in dem Fall: Rost.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2015)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Zigarren kauf ich online nicht so gern. Wir haben nen richtig guten Laden inner Stadt, der verkauft seit Jahrzehnten Tabakprodukte. Die Beratung möchte ich nicht missen. Rauche zwar nur alle paar Monate mal ne Zigarre, nen Kumpel öfter und wir kaufen dort immer. Bisher haben wir immer Glück gehabt vom Geschmack her.
> 
> Dazu gehört dann natürlich auch ein Rum aus dem gleichen Land :laugh:


Habe jetzt über Noblego bestellt, also kein Ebaytrash 

Fande die ganzen Rezensionen relativ hilfreich und sollte ich mich an teure Stücke zB Cohiba/MC wenden werde ich auch die Reise nach Mainz aufnehmen, da gibt es scheibar ein gutes Geschäft.

 

Ich hab vorallem nach Zigarren geguckt die zu Milchkaffee passen.


----------



## ZAM (8. Juni 2015)

Viel Kram von http://www.gog.com .. verdammte Summer Sales .. und diese Woche beginnt angeblich auch der bei Steam


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Juni 2015)

Gleich n Vorstellungsgespräch, vielleicht gönn ich mir danach irgendwas, je nachdem wies ausgeht.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (8. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (11. Juni 2015)

Steins:Gate für die Vita
 
[attachment=13874:upa2.jpg]


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Juni 2015)

RIOTPOIIIINTZZZ

 

und man kann Fallout schon vorbestellen :0


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juni 2015)

Überleg auch welche zu holen für den Lucianskin, aber not sure..


----------



## Tikume (12. Juni 2015)

Nur 2 Tage Lieferzeit von Amazon Japan:

 

[attachment=13877:20150612_182116_HDR.jpg]

 

[attachment=13876:20150612_182138_HDR.jpg]

 

[attachment=13875:20150612_182219_HDR.jpg]


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2015)

Lego Batman 3


----------



## painschkes (12. Juni 2015)

Wohl bald Magengeschwüre wenn LoL so weitergeht...BOAH. >.<

 

@TopiC:

 

- Pistazieneis

- Wasser

- Sprite

 

Und hoffentlich bald die bestellte 50K-Leitung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Juni 2015)

painschkes schrieb:


> Wohl bald Magengeschwüre wenn LoL so weitergeht...BOAH. >.<
> 
> .



i feel u


----------



## Aun (12. Juni 2015)

painschkes schrieb:


> Wohl bald Magengeschwüre wenn LoL so weitergeht...BOAH. >.<


 

 



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> i feel u


wenn patie weiter so ums daddeln bettelt bestell ich für sozi gerne nen passenden sarg!

btt:

2 kg erdbeeren von oma! alter was für teile und dann auch noch so saftig und lecker


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Juni 2015)

OFFTOPIC \o/

 

Ich bettel hier gar nicht rum   Aber Sozi und ich spielen halt echt gut zusammen auf der Botlane und das macht halt dann mehr Spaß als mit randoms.. meine DIRTY Boys spielen alle keine ADCs ... :C 

 

 

TT: Draußen ritti gutes Wetter, ich im Laden.  

 

 

EDIT: Ups, das ist ja gar nicht der "was regt mich auf"-Thread.

 

ehmehmehm ... ich habe mir gestern einen Teemo-Button im Comictempel gekauft  ppuuuuh.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Juni 2015)

Listen Aunboy, du spielst auf der Botlane in der Regel zu zweit Support & ADC.
Du bist mehr oder weniger von dem anderen abhängig, baut einer Mist hat es meist unangenehme Konsequenzen
für beide. Abgeschlachtet werden oder sich ärgern das der Andere groben Unfug betreibt und stirbt macht keinen Spaß - so gar nicht.
Ich verstehe Patie da schon sehr gut. Spiele ja selber Thresh (Support Champ) als Main und ich kenne das halt.^^

Leider ist ADC mehr oder weniger die wichtigste Rolle im Team, da der Schadensoutput enorm ist. Jetzt lassen sich Paralleln zu Shootern ziehen. Die CoD Kiddys wollen unbedingt Frags, so auch in LoL.
Daraus resultiert, dass du als Support meist pickligen Teens mit verklebter Boxershorts ausgesetzt bist, welche glauben statt Bogen AK in der Hand zu haben und spielen wie ein Pitbull auf Kokain...


----------



## Tikume (13. Juni 2015)

League of Legends war doch das Spiel das man spielen muss, wenn man gerne von unangenehmen Menschen angepöbelt wird?


----------



## Wynn (13. Juni 2015)

Jupp und wo es kostenlose psychologische beratung gibt 

 

http://www.pcgames.de/League-of-Leg...Legends-Mit-Psychologen-gegen-Flamer-1038975/

 

 

Ich habe neu eine Riesiege Wassermelone


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2015)

Tikume schrieb:


> League of Legends war doch das Spiel das man spielen muss, wenn man gerne von unangenehmen Menschen angepöbelt wird?


 

Du beschreibst grad das Internet.

 

BTT: Weintrauben


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Juni 2015)

BTT meine Zigarren kamen an, freu mich schon auf nachher :-^)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juni 2015)

Fesseln.


----------



## Wynn (16. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Fesseln.


 

Fifty Shades of Sozi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Juni 2015)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das schöne Stück, ist im Spoiler, da des Bild gigantisch groß und unscharf ist.

Freue mich schon wenns ankommt, wird zwar wohl nie voll sein, aber sieht gut aus und ja.


----------



## vollmi (18. Juni 2015)

Neue portable Workstation.

HP Zbook 15u Dafür dass es so Leistungsstark ist, ist es erstaunlich leicht und hat enorm akkupower.

 

Hewlett Packard J8Z90EA#ABD ZBOOK 15U-G2 39,62 cm (15,6 Zoll) Notebook (Intel Core CI7-5600U, 2,6GHz, 16GB RAM, 512GB HDD, Win 7 Professional) schwarz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu hab ich mir dann gleich noch ne 1TB SSD mSATA Festplatte gekauft und als ich sie einbauen wollte gemerkt das die Kiste nur M.2 2260 Formfaktor SSDs frisst Da ist bisher die Maximalgrösse 256GB. Grrr.  

 

mfG René


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juni 2015)

Eine 3TB Festplatte und ein neues Mauspad von Logitech.

 

Hab die Festplatte "Floppy(A" genannt. <3


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und was kommt da rein?^^ Schuhe? Comic-Sammlung?


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Juni 2015)

Nur nicht erhalten, aber zumindest gerade gekauft 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

 

FAQ:

 

Ich habe sie in schwarz bestellt. Eine gute Freundin hat sie in pink :> Damit wollen wir dann demnächst Unsinn machen gehen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juni 2015)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Und was kommt da rein?^^ Schuhe? Comic-Sammlung?



Zigarren. Ist'n Humidor.
Das coole ist ja, neu kostet der um die 180-200, habe jetzt 80 bezahlt. B Ware :>
Weil ein Kratzer in einer Scheibe ist, den man nie sieht, weil da die Holzleisten draufkommen. :S


Das tolle ist außerdem das 2 Humidifier (Acyrlpolymer) und 'n Hygrometer integriert sind.

Freu mich so drüber :>


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Juni 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Damit wollen wir dann demnächst Unsinn machen gehen


 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Juni 2015)




----------



## Snoggo (21. Juni 2015)

Mein neues Schätzchen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (22. Juni 2015)

ne egitarre?


btt: erdbeeren und körschääään von oma!


----------



## Snoggo (22. Juni 2015)

Jupp, der Händler meines Vertrauens war so freundlich sie mir schon heute vorbeizubringen 

Direkt im Anschluss noch das neue DLC Pack für Rocksmith 2014 angeschafft und Spass gehabt.


----------



## Tikume (22. Juni 2015)

Musst jetzt noch "Sfender" draufmalen


----------



## Aun (22. Juni 2015)

^ gnihihihi


----------



## Snoggo (22. Juni 2015)

Tikume schrieb:


> Musst jetzt noch "Sfender" draufmalen


Da spiel ich doch lieber auf der originalen Fender


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Juni 2015)

Brot, Katzenmilch, Signatur


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2015)

Nett gemacht 

 

Ich habe nen 32gb usb stick fürn 10er auf vorrat mal wieder geholt


----------



## Aun (22. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Nett gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe nen 32gb usb stick fürn 10er auf vorrat mal wieder geholt


so vie mobiler pr0n


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Juni 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> so vie mobiler pr0n



Ne, er ist dement. Vergisst immer wo er sie hinlegt. :c


----------



## Aun (23. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ne, er ist dement. Vergisst immer wo er sie hinlegt. :c


touché


----------



## Wynn (23. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ne, er ist dement. Vergisst immer wo er sie hinlegt. :c


 

Wer weiss was du alles mit deinen Zigarren machst


----------



## Tikume (23. Juni 2015)

Clinton Style?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wer weiss was du alles mit deinen Zigarren machst



Beine hoch, der kommt flach.


----------



## Tikume (23. Juni 2015)

Windows 10. Installation dauerte 20 Minuten.

Konfigurieren und Programme drauf hauen dauert da schon länger


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Juni 2015)

Webcam


----------



## Wynn (29. Juni 2015)

war die alte kaputt ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> war die alte kaputt ?


 

Ne, alt und schlecht. Die ich damals zum Streamen genommen hatte, war ja gar nicht meine .. die hatte ich nur geliehen und er brauchte die wieder.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2015)

Patie ist ein streamer guuuuuuurl


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Juni 2015)

b ( . Y . ) b action


----------



## Wynn (29. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> b ( . Y . ) b action


 

Nope dafür Wow,D3, Lol und musik


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Juni 2015)

WoW ja nicht mehr :>


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Juni 2015)

omg ich bin dann ja fame wenn wir League rocken.


----------



## Aun (29. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> omg ich bin dann ja lame wenn wir League rocken.


 jo wird wohl so sein


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Juni 2015)

Wenn du nicht wieder Thresh adc spielst. Opfa.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2015)

Schade nur, dass ich mir eher Twillight auf französisch angucken würde als jemanden beim LoL spielen zuzuschauen.


----------



## Aun (29. Juni 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht wieder Thresh adc spielst. Opfa.


 

 



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass ich mir eher Twillight auf französisch angucken würde als jemanden beim LoL spielen zuzuschauen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ilold


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Juni 2015)

WARTE DOCH LATE GURL WENN GNAR NACH 10 MINUTEN 2/8 HAT WIRDS HALT NIX


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2015)

http://www.anchorhead.de .. ok, ist noch im Aufbau 
 
Und das hier kommt die Woche noch an :X



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Juni 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass ich mir eher Twillight auf französisch angucken würde als jemanden beim LoL spielen zuzuschauen.


 

Take my upvote, hoe!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juni 2015)

Mafia Jinx und Hausmädchen Nidalee..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Take my upvote, hoe!


 

Give it to me baby.

 

Was ich neu habe: Wohl möglich ne feste Arbeitsstelle.


----------



## Snoggo (30. Juni 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://www.anchorhead.de .. ok, ist noch im Aufbau
> 
> Und das hier kommt die Woche noch an :X


"Let's see what this piece of junk can do."


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Juni 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Give it to me baby.
> 
> 
> 
> Was ich neu habe: Wohl möglich ne feste Arbeitsstelle.


 

 

nice!!! Vollzeit?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2015)

75% erstmal mit der Möglichkeit auf Vollzeit. Gutes Gehalt (für den Bereich) und bei der Behörde angestellt.  

 

Montag bekomme ich Bescheid, primär liegt es aber an mir. Da ich wohl ab nächsten Jahr eh studieren möchte eigentlich ideal.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Juni 2015)

Behörde? Ich dachte irgendwie in den Erzieherbereich...?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2015)

Ich will nicht zu viel OT gehen, aber der Job ist in einer Grundschule. Bin dort aber nicht über die Schule beschäftigt (geht ja auch garnicht), sondern über die Behörde. Aber kein Beamtenstatus  Trotzdem ziemlich nice.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Juni 2015)

Das wäre ja cool  Drücke dir die Daumen!


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Juni 2015)

Ich wollte mir heute im Gamestop so eine süße Boo Huu Kuscheltierfigur kaufen, kam rein und sie war weg :c Habe dann meinen Lieblingsgamestopmitarbeiter gefragt, ob er die heute/gestern verkauft hat und er musste es bejahen.. War dann super traurig und habe gesagt, dass ich doch noch am Samstag gesagt habe, dass ich sie mir holen will und naja.. bin dann nach einbisschen Smalltalk traurig wieder in unseren Laden gegangen und habe da bis 21 Uhr Spätschicht geschoben und ich wusste durch den Smalltalk dass der Gamestopmitarbeiter um 18:45 Feierabend hatte. Um 20:20 kam er dann zu mir in den Laden, weil er noch Brot kaufen musste und daher nochmal in der Nähe war. Haben dann bis ich Feierabend hatte um 21 Uhr noch gequatscht und dann meinte er, dass er mich jetzt in meinen Urlaub verabschiedet, aber hier noch was für mich hat ... und hat mir dann seinen Boo Huu in die Hand gedrückt ^--^

 

 

 

tldr; Boo Huu Kuscheltier.


----------



## Aun (1. Juli 2015)

ohhhhhh habt ihr sowas nicht im sortiment? ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Juli 2015)

Nein


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juli 2015)

Hab Stiefvater und 'n Stiefbruder neu.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2015)

Kein/e Schwiegemutter/vater ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juli 2015)

No noch nich


----------



## painschkes (1. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snoggo (1. Juli 2015)

Den Fernseher bekommt man heute übrigens nochmal 100,- Euro billiger, wenn man Primemitglied ist (kostet 49,- Euro). Sparst also 10% und hast nen Jahr das Primeangebot.
Hab auch für 499,- heute zugeschlagen.


----------



## painschkes (1. Juli 2015)

Hab ich für den Preis auch bestellt..schau mal oben im Bild. 

 

Ja, da konnte ich jetzt nicht Nein sagen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2015)

Kein Fahrrad, dafür ...

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Juli 2015)

Borderlands 2 für den PC   und Merch-Scheiss.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2015)

- 20m Ethernet LAN Kabel
- 3 TankTops
- Vision Magazin


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Juli 2015)

U BETTER INTERNETZ NAU?

Ruffiction - Frieden (Box)
Ein Tag vor Release. :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2015)

Nein jetzt kann ich aber meine playse im Wohnzimmer aufbauen weils da kühl ist


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Juli 2015)

what about wlan?


----------



## Ogil (2. Juli 2015)

Heute ist meine PS Vita Slim angekommen. Ich weiss - gibt keine Unmengen an Spielen aber ueber PSN+ diverse freie Titel und einige Crossbuy-Titel von der PS4. Ausserdem ging es mir vor allem darum aeltere PSP-Spiele zu spielen - z.B. alle alten Final Fantasy Teile und so...


----------



## Tikume (2. Juli 2015)

Kommt immer drauf an. Ich finde es gibt jede Menge für die Vita. Allein der Big in Japan Sale ist ein hartes Brot gerade für mich -.-

Aber:

- Ich habe weder PS1 noch PSP mitgenommen und die Titel sind für mich auch interessant

- Ich mag die abgedrehten Japano-Spiele 

 

Allein wegen Persona 4 Golden hat sich das schon gelohnt    Die Vita selbst bekommt man ja recht günstig, aber die Speicherkartenpreise *würg*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Juli 2015)

Tikume schrieb:


> Kommt immer drauf an. Ich finde es gibt jede Menge für die Vita. Allein der Big in Japan Sale ist ein hartes Brot gerade für mich -.-
> 
> Aber:
> 
> ...


Dann würde ich dir God Eaters Burst ans Herz legen. (PsP Titel, aber verfügbar)

Für einen 10er machst du da absout nichts verkehrt!


----------



## Ogil (2. Juli 2015)

Ja hab da auch gleich etwas Geld gelassen. Vor ein paar Tagen gab es auch fast alle alten FF-Teile im Angebot und da ich im Moment auf einem FF14-Trip bin hat das ein wenig zur Kaufentscheidung beigetragen ^^


----------



## Tikume (2. Juli 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Dann würde ich dir God Eaters Burst ans Herz legen. (PsP Titel, aber verfügbar)
> 
> Für einen 10er machst du da absout nichts verkehrt!


 

Mit dem Monster Hunter Kram kann ich eigentlich nichts anfangen. ABer das ist auch für 4 EUR grade im Sale, insofern vertrau ich dir da mal =P

 

 

Was derzeit auch im Sale ist und mir bisher sehr gut gefällt ist Lunar Silver Star Harmony

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fRgDn4DmOUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juli 2015)

Wie lange geht der Sale eigentlich?


----------



## Tikume (6. Juli 2015)

Soweit ich das sehe bis zum 8. Juli, wird also diese Woche enden.


----------



## Wynn (6. Juli 2015)

Ori and the Blind Forrest für 4,99€

 

 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/261570/?snr=1_7_7_204_150_1


----------



## Loony555 (7. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Juli 2015)

Glaube ich leg mir nachher auch mal paar neue Vita Spiele zu...

 

Habe da auch wieder GEB, One Piece RED und Danganronpa 2 Heavy Havoc Trigger im Auge...

Meine Vita liegt so..brach...


----------



## Tikume (7. Juli 2015)

Ich bin gerade dabei mal Ys - Memories of Celceta weiterzuspielen. Suche gerade mal wieder in einem Dungeon den richtigen Weg. Irgendwo hab ich was geändert durch nen Schalter, nur wo da =P


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juli 2015)

8 Iphone 6 Ladekabel und Lachs._.


----------



## Wynn (8. Juli 2015)

gehen die ladekabel vom iphone so schnell kaputt das du einen vorrat von 8 stück brauchst ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juli 2015)

Nein, ich habe eine wilde Katze.


----------



## painschkes (9. Juli 2015)

So, die Unvernunft hat gesiegt und somit ist jetzt eine R9 390 Nitro, ein Bitfenix Shinobi in Weiß/Schwarz und ein Alpenföhn Ben Nevis auf dem Weg zu mir.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (10. Juli 2015)

Damit ich weiterhin unkastriert Sky gucken, aufnehmen und archivieren kann, gab es letzten Samstag dieses Wunderwerk der Technik hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Serienzustand eigentlich nicht zu gebrauchen, aber nach dem Flashen mit dem VTi Image geht die Hölle. Da das Teil komplett ins Netzwerk eingebunden ist, gab es noch die App e2Remote Pro. 

Damit hat man dann die volle Kontrolle über eine Enigma Box im Netzwerk, in meinem Fall ist das halt die Vu+ Solo2. Soll heißen über iPad geht Live TV *auch in HD*, volle Timerverwaltung, Zugriff auf eigene Aufnahmen auch im Stream, EPG, Fernbedienung mit Screenshotmöglichkeit für alle Bereiche usw.. 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (11. Juli 2015)

Wobei ich bis heute nicht verstehe warum die Leute so begeistert auf Sky stehen


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juli 2015)

Fußball


----------



## JokerofDarkness (11. Juli 2015)

- Serien
- Dokus
- Filme
- keine Werbung
- Erstausstrahlung lange vor Free TV

Such Dir was aus.


----------



## Aun (11. Juli 2015)

Joker zählt Grad tpb auf 

Ich hab neu:einen sitzen.vaddern hat wieder das gute zeug rausgeholt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juli 2015)

-Zigarren... ca 45 Stück
-Doppel Cutter
-Jetstreamfeuerzeug
-einen im Tee


----------



## JokerofDarkness (11. Juli 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> Joker zählt Grad tpb auf


Was ist "tpb"?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juli 2015)

Piratenbucht (Englisch)


----------



## JokerofDarkness (11. Juli 2015)

Mit "The Pirate Bay" hab ich nix am Hut. Bin gern bereit für eine Leistung zu zahlen.


----------



## Manowar (13. Juli 2015)

Wenn der Geldbeutel es zulässt (bzw man die Vorzüge erkennt und bereit ist dafür zu zahlen), ist Sky ne nette Sache.

Aber ohne Aufnahmefunktion wäre es für mich nicht im geringsten so Interessant.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Juli 2015)

Angebrochenen Fuß, natürlich wieder der Rechte. 
Gelenk, Knöchel und Mittelfuß sind ständig kaputt.

Ist wohl als Kind nie richtig zusammengewachsen, dass der jetzt so instabil ist.
#scheißfußball


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2015)

Von nem Cleptomanicx Ausverkauf ...

 

- 2 Pullis (Klassisches Mövenmotiv - einmal grau/rot und einmal schwarz/teal)

- 2 T-Shirts

- 1 Short

 

Alles für weniger als 100€.


----------



## Veshrae (13. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Juli 2015)

Schicke Fußfessel


----------



## Ogil (13. Juli 2015)

Wenn alle 5 Punkte rot leuchten explodiert sie.

 

PS: Ich weiss - ist ein Fitbit-Dingens. Hab die Variante mit Display und schon seit Wochen nicht dran gehabt. Eigentlich nett - aber die Software ist Murks und hat ab und zu Totalaussetzer. Und wenn man eine Woche oder so (weil z.B. ein neues Update alles vermurkst hat) nicht syncen kann, ist das Ganze auch witzlos...


----------



## Tikume (13. Juli 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Schicke Fußfessel


 

 



Ogil schrieb:


> Wenn alle 5 Punkte rot leuchten explodiert sie.


 

 

Nicht ganz aber ...

 

[attachment=13885:vlr_screenshot_thumb.jpg]


----------



## Ogil (13. Juli 2015)

Ich dachte eher an die Timer von "Logan's Run" aber "Virtue's Last Reward" geht freilich auch. übrigens ein Spiel das ich NOCH nicht neu habe


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Juli 2015)

Digitales Hygrometer &' 250ml TycoonGas.

Der Amazonverkäufer hört auf den freundlichen Namen BONG-Discount.


----------



## Tikume (13. Juli 2015)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an die Timer von "Logan's Run" aber "Virtue's Last Reward" geht freilich auch. übrigens ein Spiel das ich NOCH nicht neu habe


 

Hab mich die Tage mal dran gemacht und schnell festgestellt, dass es defintiv nicht darauf ausgelegt ist nur einmal durchgespielt zu werden (wenn man das in dem Fall überhaupt so nennen kann).


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Juli 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Angebrochenen Fuß, natürlich wieder der Rechte.
> Gelenk, Knöchel und Mittelfuß sind ständig kaputt.
> 
> Ist wohl als Kind nie richtig zusammengewachsen, dass der jetzt so instabil ist.
> #scheißfußball


 

Und wie oft hattest du schon eines dieser Produkte am Fuß?

http://www.vacoped.com/de-de/produkte-produktuebersicht.html


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Juli 2015)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und wie oft hattest du schon eines dieser Produkte am Fuß?
> 
> http://www.vacoped.com/de-de/produkte-produktuebersicht.html


Sah ein bisschen anders aus und heißt auch anders, aber macht vomPrinzip her das Gleiche. OFT!

Als Kind hatte ich das noch mit Gips. Aber diese Schienen sind so viel besser.

Das einzige Problem daran ist das sie erst nach einer gewissen Zeit angezogen werden können. Bei meinem Bänderriss & Knöchelbruch Anfang des Jahres wurde das auch direkt draufgepackt.

Ist halt nicht geil, wenns es genau auf die geschwollene Entzündung drückt.


----------



## Aun (14. Juli 2015)

ach komm du stehst doch auf schmerzen ^^


----------



## Tikume (15. Juli 2015)

Hmpf. Ich hasse Amazon.


----------



## Veshrae (15. Juli 2015)

Tikume schrieb:


> Hmpf. Ich hasse Amazon.


U mad bro?

Was da los Tiku?


----------



## Tikume (15. Juli 2015)

Ach, bei 259 EUR bin ich nun doch bei ner PS4 schwach geworden obwohl es da noch gar nix interessantes gibt.

Aber dann kann ich mir wenigstens Persona 5 gleich für die PS4 holen Ende des Jahres =p


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2015)

Hoffentlich hat Gamestop oder so nen Deal, wodurch man die alte 500 GB PS4 gegen die neue 1TB eintauschen kann (natürlich mit Aufpreis). Ich komme so langsam an meine Grenze (auch dank PS+) und ne leisere und effizientere Konsole wäre auch nett.


----------



## Ogil (15. Juli 2015)

Die 1TB-Version ist nicht leiser und effizienter. Das ist noch eine andere Version die bisher nur in Japan angeboten wird und fuer die es bisher noch keinen Release-Termin fuer EU/NA gibt. Zumindest was hier im UK heute als "Ultimate Player Edition" rauskommt ist die "alte" PS4 nur mit einer groesseren Festplatte. Da kannst Du Dir allerdings auch einfach selbst ne groessere Festplatte kaufen - vermutlich preislich die bessere Option. Ich hab eine 2TB Platte drin...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2015)

Oh man danke Ogil. Dann warte ich noch. Eben auch nochmal nachgelesen.


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Juli 2015)

Canon EOS 550D Spiegelreflexkamera.

Hoffe das ding kommt morgen.


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Juli 2015)

Oh, die habe ich auch schon seit einigen Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden ^-^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2015)

Fire TV Stick

Nolan's Batman Trilogie


----------



## ZAM (15. Juli 2015)

Fire TV Stick hatte ich mir überlegt, will für den Hauptfernseher aber Fire TV Box und beiße mir immer noch in den Arsch, dass damals für den Fuffi abbestellt zu haben.
PS4 war ich auch kurz am überlegen, aber hätte gern die "Remastered"-Variante die demnächst kommt inkl. 1TB. Wenn schon denn schon.


----------



## Tikume (15. Juli 2015)

FireTV ist halt genial. Kodi muss man sich leider per SIdeload draufziehen, aber damit hat man halt eine geniale Streaming Lösung dann.

Da ich Prime habe nutze ich auch das und ansonsten hab ich auch noch Crunchyroll drauf.


----------



## Ogil (15. Juli 2015)

Man kann das freilich auch alles mit seiner Konsole nutzen - weshalb ich das nicht wirklich brauche.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2015)

Stimmt, hab nur nicht gerne meine PS4 laufen. Auch wenn es nicht wirklich stört, aber ne gewisse Lautstärke hat sie schon. 

 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Fire TV keine Twitch App hat oder ? Da Twitch ja zu Amazon gehört...


----------



## Tikume (15. Juli 2015)

Ogil schrieb:


> Man kann das freilich auch alles mit seiner Konsole nutzen - weshalb ich das nicht wirklich brauche.


 

Fand ich persönlich (zumindest mit PS3) alles andere als befriedigend.

Aber natürlich muss da jeder die Lösung finden die ihm am besten taugt.


----------



## Thoor (15. Juli 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Stimmt, hab nur nicht gerne meine PS4 laufen. Auch wenn es nicht wirklich stört, aber ne gewisse Lautstärke hat sie schon.


Gott sei Dank bin ich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem.

 

Meine PS4 steht in nem TV Möbel mit ner (nahezu) geschlossenen Rückwand. Nach 30 Minuten Witcher 3 lüftet das Teil dermassen laut, dass man die Dialoge gar nicht mehr versteht...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. Juli 2015)

Ich mache das und viel, viel, viel ... hatte ich schon viel, viel, viel erwähnt ... mit der Vu+ Solo2. Wahnsinn was diese kleine Kiste alles kann.


----------



## bkeleanor (16. Juli 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Oh, die habe ich auch schon seit einigen Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden ^-^


Irgendwelche Tipps für einsteiger?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juli 2015)

Gestern goldenen Vol'Jin aus'm Booster gefischt und in Rift eine sehr nette Gilde gefunden.

uuuuund mein Hygrometer kam an..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juli 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> uuuuund mein Hygrometer kam an..


 

aka Penispumpe ?


----------



## Veshrae (16. Juli 2015)

Wäre dann mehr ein Staubsauger ...


----------



## Wynn (16. Juli 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> aka Penispumpe ?


 

Nope ^^ ein hygrometer habe ich auch in meiner Küchenuhr samt temperaturanzeige

 

Es misst die Luftfeuchtigkeit in der Wohnung


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juli 2015)

Denkt doch nicht immer so versaut von mir amk.


----------



## Aun (16. Juli 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> amk.


musst ja hier nict gleich beleidigend werden!


----------



## Tikume (16. Juli 2015)

PS4 heute eingetroffen. Wäre das Ding nicht in einem weissen Karton mit "Graded Product" Aufschrift gewesen hätte ich gesagt das Ding ist brandneu.

Ist interessant wie fix auch der PSN Store sein kann, wenn die Hardware nicht schon 100 Jahre alt ist 

 

Spielemäßig habe ich wegen PS Plus eh schon einiges, natürlich mehr Indiekram für den man keine PS4 bräuchte, aber 259 EUR waren durchaus ok und in den nächsten Jahren werden da noch die interessanteren Titel kommen.


----------



## painschkes (16. Juli 2015)

Mein Shinobi ist gestern angekommen..passt gut in mein Farbkonzept..gefält mir so.

 

Somit auch Platz (und auch drin verbaut) für die R9 390 Nitro und den Ben Nevis.

 

Das etwas lädierte DT990-Kabel einfach mal nicht beachten..und die LED ist in echt auch nicht hell wie auf dem Bild.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juli 2015)

Spontan heute ne Samsung EVO 500GB SSD geholt.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Juli 2015)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Tipps für einsteiger?


 

 

Was hast du denn vor damit zu machen? Personenfotografie, Kurzfilme, Landschaftsbilder..?

 

Auf jeden Fall empfehle ich dir ein Stativ. Selbst wenn es nur ein kleines, günstiges ist. (Wenn es jetzt nur eine Schnappschusskamera ist, natürlich nicht.) Während meines Studiums haben so viele KIds das erste Mal eine (richtige) Kamera in der Hand gehalten und viele haben es - warum auch immer - ohne Stativ versucht und das war meistens nicht so schön. Stativ dann auch richtig benutzen, sonst haben die Bilder oft einen "gewollt, aber nicht gekonnt"-Look.

Zum Anfang reicht eigentlich ein Objektiv-Kit. Da brauchste erstmal nicht reininvestieren - besonders weil die so teuer sind und du ja erstmal rausfinden musst, in welche Richtung du gehen willst. Ich hätte mir damals auf jeden Fall sehr schnell ein Weitwinkelobjektiv gewünscht  Aber die sind leider schweine teuer.


----------



## bkeleanor (17. Juli 2015)

Gestern bekommen und dann erstmal gleich an paar probe fotos geschossen. ich brauch mit sicherheit eine grössere speicherkarte. die die ich noch rumliegen hatte hat nur 1gb speicherplatz.

an einem stativ habe ich auch schon rumstudiert, müsste dann aber wohl auch den fernauslöser haben.

gebrauchen möchte ich sie für alles. also landschaften, portrait, nahaufnahmen von modellen usw.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Juli 2015)

akt


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Juli 2015)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> [...]ich brauch mit sicherheit eine grössere speicherkarte. die die ich noch rumliegen hatte hat nur 1gb speicherplatz.
> 
> an einem stativ habe ich auch schon rumstudiert, müsste dann aber wohl auch den fernauslöser haben.
> 
> gebrauchen möchte ich sie für alles. also landschaften, portrait, nahaufnahmen von modellen usw.


 

und vielleicht direkt dazu noch einen zweiten Akku! Wenn du damit viel Outdoor unterwegs sein willst/wirst, empfiehlt sich das auf jeden Fall.

 

Wieso brauchst du dafür einen Fernauslöser? Der ist ja nur notwendig, wenn du selbst auch vor der Kamera stehen willst. Ich habe keinen und habe ihn auch nie vermisst. Wenn ich dann selbst mit aufs Bild wollte reicht auf jeden Fall der Selbstauslöser in Reihe.


----------



## bkeleanor (17. Juli 2015)

keine ahnung ich stell mir das einfach mühsam vor immer zwischen modell und kamera hin und her laufen nur um auszulösen.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Juli 2015)

Dann brauchste aber auch einen kleinen Vorschaubildschirm, der mit der Kamera verbunden ist und euch das Bild anzeigt, wenn ihr dann vor der Kamera steht..


----------



## Ogil (17. Juli 2015)

Fernausloeser ist doch eh nix wo man ueber die Anschaffung nachdenken muss. Kostet weniger als 10€ - dafuer kann man das schon mit in der Kameratasche haben...


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Juli 2015)

Ich rede von dem Rattenschwanz (der für mich persönlich), dann noch daran hängen würde wie mit dem Bildschirm etc.


----------



## Ogil (17. Juli 2015)

Dann kommt es halt auch drauf an wofuer man den Fernausloeser nutzen will. Um bei Makro-Aufnahmen (oder Langzeit-Belichtungen) mit dem Stativ zu verhindern,dass man noch per An-der-Kamera-Rumfingern fuer Verwackler sorgt braucht man ja nix weiter...


----------



## bkeleanor (17. Juli 2015)

ich bin einer der einfach mal ein dutzend bilder macht und danach aussortiert. seh grad die dinger sind tatsächlich nicht so teuer :-)


----------



## Veshrae (17. Juli 2015)

Würde mich auch gerne mal eine (neue) Kamera kaufen.

Aber als nächstet steht erstmal ein neuesn Macbook (pro) an.


----------



## Aun (19. Juli 2015)

ac:brotherhood CE für 4 tacken . dank amazon guthaben vür umme


----------



## vollmi (20. Juli 2015)

Ich war so unsagbar böse.  

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Wieviel kriegt man bei euch für 23km/h zuviel ausserhalb geschlossener Ortschaften?

 

mfG René


----------



## pampam (20. Juli 2015)

WTF! 700CHF für 24 km/h?!

Dürften bei uns ca. 70€ + ~20€ Bearbeitungsgebühr (bei 24 außerhalb gibts noch keinen Punkt, oder?) sein...
Ich bleib immer im Verwarngeldbereich, d.h. bis 20km/h zu schnell außerhalb von Ortschaften 30€, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## Ogil (20. Juli 2015)

Laut Bussgeld-Katalog 70Euro, 1 Punkt und ca. 30Euro Gebuehren in Deutschland...

 

PS: Ich wurde vorletztes Jahr mal bei einem D-Besuch geblitzt. Da musste ich allerdings nur eine 15Euro-Verwarngebuehr bezahlen...


----------



## vollmi (20. Juli 2015)

Hab grad nachgeschaut.

http://www.bussgeld-info.de/bussgeld...schwindigkeit/

 

Krass, da wo es in DE 2 Monate Fahrverbot gibt, gibts bei uns mindestens 1 Jahr Gefängnis was auf 4 Jahre erweitert werden kann.

 

Darauf hab ich mir gleich ne Splitklimaanlage bestellt um mich abzukühlen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

mfG René


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Juli 2015)

Ja, Bußgelder sind in Deutschland irgendwie nicht abschreckend.


----------



## Thoor (21. Juli 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich war so unsagbar böse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es hoch ufd schwyzer rechtssprechig


----------



## ZAM (22. Juli 2015)

[attachment=13893:empire_anhaenger.jpg]


----------



## Veshrae (22. Juli 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> empire_anhaenger.jpg


 

Fehlt iwie nur noch ne Mütze zur BlingBling Halskette


----------



## ZAM (22. Juli 2015)

Veshrae schrieb:


> Fehlt iwie nur noch ne Mütze zur BlingBling Halskette


 

Du meinst die einzige zum Thema passende?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ich habe nur keinen Mützen/Hut-Kopf.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (26. Juli 2015)

Viel war es die letzten Wochen nicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ Comics
+ Baumaterialien


----------



## Veshrae (27. Juli 2015)

Man kauft noch immer physikalische Blu-Rays?

Hätte da noch ~300 Stück los zu werden


----------



## Magogan (27. Juli 2015)

Klar, zumindest kenne ich keinen Streaming-Anbieter mit ähnlich guter Qualität, folglich kaufe ich die Filme immer auf Blu-ray. Und andere Leute auch. Übrigens werden immer noch mehr DVDs als Blu-rays gekauft, 76,9 vs 27,9 Mio in Deutschland. Quelle: https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blu-ray_Disc


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2015)

DVDs und BlueRays werden immer Relevanz haben, solange eine Streaming Plattform nicht alle Film hat.


----------



## painschkes (27. Juli 2015)

- LG 29UM65-W
- passende Tischhalterung


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. Juli 2015)

Veshrae schrieb:


> Man kauft noch immer physikalische Blu-Rays?


Solange es keine mindestens gleichwertige Alternative gibt, kaufe ich auch weiterhin BDs.


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Juli 2015)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Viel war es die letzten Wochen nicht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He, Kingsman und Immitation Game habe ich auch am Samstag gekauft und gestern angeschaut


----------



## Veshrae (29. Juli 2015)

Neues Skateboard <:


----------



## Keashaa (29. Juli 2015)

Veshrae schrieb:


> Man kauft noch immer physikalische Blu-Rays?
> 
> Hätte da noch ~300 Stück los zu werden


 

Ich pers. bin ein Freund von "Meins ist meins". Zwar ist die Idee von automatisch aktualisierten E-Books z.B. ganz nett, andererseits kann auch einfach mal ein Buch gesperrt werden oder eine Textpassage entfernt werden, was ich gar nicht so wollte.

 

Zum Thema: derzeit leider nix. Muss sparen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Juli 2015)

Taktikerseele in Rift.
Flammenwerferzeit!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2015)

Windows 10 - also die Möglichkeit, es runterzuladen

 

und den HP Officejet 3830. Geiles Ding.


----------



## Thoor (29. Juli 2015)

Windows 10  Bestes Betriebssystem was ich seit langem gesehen habe. Ich persönlich fand Windows 8 schon nicht schlecht, aber Windows 10 toppt für mich (bis jetzt) auch Windows XP und WIndows 7.

 

Das absolute Zückerchen ist natürlich das LAN Streaming der XBOX One auf mein Surface 

 

Das einzige, woran ich mich noch gewöhnen muss ist die Taskbar... die ist doch arg dunkel


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Juli 2015)

heul...ich wollte windows 10 gestern aufem lap top installieren aber irgendwo hat er sich aufgehängt und es kam nur noch schwarz bis er sich dann selbst wieder auf win 8 resetet hat. ich probiers heute nochmal mit etwas mehr geduld aber evt. reicht der core 2 duo des lap tops halt nicht mehr aus.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2015)

Bin auch schwer begeistert von Win 10. Da ich eh nicht so viel zocke auf meinem PC und das OS auf der SSD habe (wo auch nichts drauf ist), hab ich gestern einfach mal von 7 auf 10 geupgradet. Das Upgrade an sich ging relativ schnell und problemlos. Da ich ÜBERHAUPT kein Fan von Win 8 war, freue ich mich, dass sie mit 10 die ganze Kacheloptik entfernt haben. Es wirkt alles einfach sauberer, schneller und zum Teil auch übersichtlicher. Wie sich diese Version entwickelt (besonders in Sachen Sicherheitslücken, von denen es wohl schon einige gibt), muss man natürlich abwarten. Gibt auch negative Punkte, die mir aufgefallen sind. Es gibt 2 verschiedene PC Einstellungen - Menüs und bei den Windows Updates hat man nicht mehr so viel Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2015)

Neuen Komplett Pc

 

Prozessor i5-4460, Grafikkarte Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC 4 GB, 8gb Ram, 1TB Festplatte, Cooler Master 600 W Netzteil, Scythe Mugen PCHW CPU-Lüfter, Sharkoon T28 Gehäuse


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Juli 2015)

Lügner!


----------



## lolita213 (31. Juli 2015)

Ich habe die Woche einiges an Geld verbraten:

 

The Witcher 3 steht nun bereit

ein neues Handy ebenfalls

und außerdem höre ich jetzt über Sonos Musik

und genieße heute Abend  Kingsman auf Blue-Ray.

 

Witcher 3 habe ich noch nicht probiert, da noch Batman AK läuft, aber vom Sony Handy und Sonos Verstärker bin ich schwer begeistert. Bin jetzt mal auf Kingsman gespannt, wenn der auch noch gut ist, dann habe ich gut investiert die Woche...


----------



## Veshrae (31. Juli 2015)

Neuer Rucksack: http://images.the-house.com/burton-ak-31l-pack-fang-heather-15.jpg

Neue (Sommer-)Mütze: http://doodah.ch/media/catalog/product/volcom-signature-hat-navy-default.jpg

Neue (Winter-)Mütze: http://doodah.ch/media/catalog/product/volcom-power-beanie-icy-green-default.jpg


----------



## Wynn (31. Juli 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Lügner!


 

I DEMAND A TRIAL BY COMBAT !!!


----------



## Patiekrice (31. Juli 2015)

iPhone 5 64GB


----------



## Ogil (3. August 2015)

Ebenfalls neues Handy - Blackberry Classic:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Und ja - das ist garnicht hipp und so und hat keine droelftausend Apps die ich nicht brauche...


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. August 2015)

Ist das wenigstens eins mit Hardware-Tastatur?


----------



## Ogil (3. August 2015)

Wird das Bild nicht angezeigt? Ansonsten: Natuerlich - ist fuer mich der Hauptgrund fuer ein Blackberry. Wenn es anstaendige Smartphones mit Hardware-Tastatur und Android geben wuerde, wuerde ich vermutlich dazu greifen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. August 2015)

Wenn ich sie wie meine Freundin auf ihrem Smartphone über die Buchstaben rast und ich es dann mit mir vergleiche, wünsche ich mir manchmal auch ne richtige Tastatur... : /


----------



## Tikume (3. August 2015)

Wenn ich tippen will such ich mir nen Job als Sekretärin und lasse es nicht an meinem Handy aus =P


----------



## Aun (4. August 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn ich sie wie meine Freundin auf ihrem Smartphone über die Buchstaben rast und ich es dann mit mir vergleiche, wünsche ich mir manchmal auch ne richtige Tastatur... : /


 

 



Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn ich tippen will such ich mir nen Job als Sekretärin und lasse es nicht an meinem Handy aus =P


das kam mir da als erstes in den sinn:
 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (4. August 2015)

von der Zeit in Hamburg und vom Geburtstagsgeld her

 

- neue Armbanduhr (schlicht und einfach - und nicht die, die ich in der teuersten Einkaufstraße Hamburgs gesehen habe^^)

- günstige Flexible Ear Hooks von Sennheiser (echt gut Sound und endlich guter/stabiler Sitz)

- Satin Bettwäsche und Elastan Spannbettlagen (imo sauteuer - wobei ... hatte schon "ewig" nix dergleichen gekauft gehabt)

- Besuch im Hagenbeck (beste Zeit für einen Besuch gewesen)

- Große Hafenrundfahrt

- diverse Klamotten (Hosen, T-Shirts ++)

- Kulturtasche (die Alte war wirklich alt^^)

- Parker Kugelschreiber

- Schuhe (Spider Sneakers)

- Geld

- ++

 

greetz


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. August 2015)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wird das Bild nicht angezeigt? Ansonsten: Natuerlich - ist fuer mich der Hauptgrund fuer ein Blackberry. Wenn es anstaendige Smartphones mit Hardware-Tastatur und Android geben wuerde, wuerde ich vermutlich dazu greifen.


Doch, wird angezeigt, aber es gibt ja auch welche mit der Touchscreen-Tastatur von BB.


----------



## Keashaa (6. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (8. August 2015)

Lumia 930 und n schickes Gemälde ^_^


----------



## Magogan (8. August 2015)

Endlich eine Kühl-Gefrier-Kombi (Siemens KG36NXI43). Die 32 Liter vom alten Gefrierschrank haben einfach nicht mehr ausgereicht, der Kühlschrank war allerdings groß genug.

Und auch endlich mal ein Bett und eine neue Couch und eine Nachtkommode, die alte Schlafcouch ist schon ziemlich durchgelegen. Kommt allerdings erst im Oktober


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Macht einfach zu viel Spaß ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. August 2015)

InEars
Und aus'm celpro (Ital. Geschäft)
-Frische Büffelmozzarella
-Frische Ricotta
-Ringos
-Riesengarnelen

Bin jetzt zwar arm, aber das wars wert.
Es schmeckt einfach unfassbar gut...


----------



## bkeleanor (17. August 2015)

Star Citizen

bis jetzt haut mich die spielbare beta? überhaupt nicht vom hocker. wenn man bedenkt was es mal sein soll oder was sie sich verstellen und was es bis jetzt ist. irgendwie kommt man sich über den tischgezogen vor.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. August 2015)

genauer bitte!


----------



## Tikume (17. August 2015)

Ja, genauer 

Ich hab Star Citizen nicht gebacked, mich mal über Umwege vor ein paar Monaten in das Commander Modul gemogelt.

Sah für mich erstmal ok aus, natürlich war es nur rumgefliege und etwas geballere. Der kram muss halt fertig gestellt und die ganzen Module zusammengepapst werden.


----------



## ZAM (17. August 2015)

Upgrade vom 300i auf den 325A ... ja, ich war schwach. -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. August 2015)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Star Citizen
> 
> bis jetzt haut mich die spielbare beta? überhaupt nicht vom hocker. wenn man bedenkt was es mal sein soll oder was sie sich verstellen und was es bis jetzt ist. irgendwie kommt man sich über den tischgezogen vor.


 

Solange du kein 5000 € Schiff gekauft hast ...


----------



## Tikume (17. August 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Upgrade vom 300i auf den 325A ... ja, ich war schwach. -.-


 

Scheint ja noch zu gehen wenn ich mir das auf der Website ansehe. Dachte schon Du hast paar Monatsgehälter investiert oder so ^^


----------



## ZAM (17. August 2015)

Tikume schrieb:


> Scheint ja noch zu gehen wenn ich mir das auf der Website ansehe. Dachte schon Du hast paar Monatsgehälter investiert oder so ^^


 

Nene, dafür war ich von Beginn an schon zu skeptisch, was den Projektumfang angeht. Aber realistisch betrachtet kommt das mit den Monatsgehältern noch auf mich zu, weil bei der aktuellen Performance des Arena Commander bei meiner Kiste brauche ich eine neue Kiste, sobald es "vernünftig" released ist. *g*


----------



## Tikume (17. August 2015)

Mhm echt? Der lief auf meiner ollen Möhre noch vernünftig (i5-2500k, 560TI, 8GB Ram).


----------



## bkeleanor (18. August 2015)

nene...habe mir eine 45$ Aurora LN gekauft. Da sind Spiel (wenns dann rauskommt), beta zugang und noch ein paar andere sachen dabei, wie z.B. 3 monate Versicherung?

Wie gesagt es soll ja das ultimative weltraumspiel werden mit erkundung vom universum, raumschlachten und firstperson geballere.

Die beta bietet bis jetzt freies fliegen in einem kleinen gebiet, dass mit vollgas und boost in null komma nichts durchflogen ist. einen wellen modus gegen ki gegner (den habe ich gestern nochmal gespielt und da kam doch etwas spass und vorfreude auf) und ein paar checkpoint rennen. ausserdem kann man seinen hangar erkunden in dem aber noch nicht wirklich viel drin ist.

2 sachen wollte ich machen nach dem kauf. in mein schiff im hangar steigen und mal abheben bzw. rausfliegen. ging nicht, da die ganze action bis jetzt nur in so einer simulation ab geht. das 2. war während dem flug mal vom cockpit weg und ins heck des schiffes gehen um von da aus einen screenshot zu machen. ging auch nicht. wenn ich also ein grosses schiff hätte, dass einem haus gleicht und das ich während dem flug nicht begehen kann, wäre das für mich scheisse.

 

bombastisch ist die detailverliebtheit, die grafik und das verhalten des schiffs im flug.

verbesserungs würdig sind die noch ab und an auftretenden ruckler und die schiffs steuerung. so habe ich noch nicht gecheckt wie ich mich im schiff umsehen kann, den mit der maus steuere ich.

 

wollt ihr sonst noch was wissen?


----------



## ZAM (18. August 2015)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mhm echt? Der lief auf meiner ollen Möhre noch vernünftig (i5-2500k, 560TI, 8GB Ram).


 

Zumindest habe ich eine Lifetime-Insurance ;D 

 

Meine Gurke ist auch ein i5-2500k auf 4,2 GHZ OC, HD 7970 Ghz mit 3GB GDDR5 und 12 GB DDR3 1333, Spiel auf SSD. Aber je größer die Alpha wird, um so weniger performant wird sie bei mir. Aber das ist ein Thema für einen separaten SC-Thread. ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (18. August 2015)

Darfst gerne einen aufmachen.

Dann hast du dir ein packet für mehr als 1000$ gekauft?


----------



## ZAM (18. August 2015)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Darfst gerne einen aufmachen.
> 
> Dann hast du dir ein packet für mehr als 1000$ gekauft?


Nö. Kickstarter-Backer.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. August 2015)

2 CD's
-K-Fik - Exil (Rapper aus der Umgebung)
-Shy One - Where I stand... I will fall

Hatt NIE was für Amirap übrig, selbst Eminem etc find ich beschissen.
Aber Shy One haut so Bretter raus, aber gut hab eh ein Faible für Horrorc/kore, da gibt der amerikanische Markt auch mehr her. Selbst wenn es alles relativ alt ist.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

G105

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

1080p webcam


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. September 2015)

- Forza Motorsport 6 Ultimate Edition

- 100 MBit Internet-Anschluss


----------



## ZAM (1. September 2015)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> - 100 MBit Internet-Anschluss


Für 5€ mehr hätte ich die 100 Mbit hier auch .. und damit auch 20 Mbit upstream, was mir wichtiger wäre .. mh, muss heute mal 1und1 nerven.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. September 2015)

Ich hab "nur" 10 MBit Upload 

 

Der Upload ist bei meinem Anbieter immer 10% vom Download 

 

Aber 1&1 will einem ein WLAN-Gerät für mind. 3€/Monat auch mit aufzwängen? Ohne geht das gar nicht?


----------



## ZAM (1. September 2015)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Aber 1&1 will einem ein WLAN-Gerät für mind. 3€/Monat auch mit aufzwängen? Ohne geht das gar nicht?


Ist offenbar mittlerweile so. Bei meiner Bestellung damals war der Home-Server gratis.


----------



## Veshrae (2. September 2015)

- Grafiktablet

- Neue Maus, bzw. die Mamba 2012 nochmals

- neues, viel grösseres, Mousepad

- Neue Pflanze


----------



## bkeleanor (2. September 2015)

Mad Catz Strike 7 keyboard.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. September 2015)

Bkleanor, dass sieht verstörend aus..:O


----------



## Tikume (2. September 2015)

Mir wärs zuviel Spielzeug und zuwenig Tastatur.


----------



## bkeleanor (2. September 2015)

momentan habe ich die g15 und ich finds schade, dass die kein farb display hat. deshalb mal ein upgrade.


----------



## ZAM (2. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. September 2015)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Mad Catz Strike 7 keyboard.


270€? Alter Schwede.

 

Aber gut..muss wohl Kunst sein.


----------



## Ogil (2. September 2015)

Wie ein alter Kollege von mir immer sagte: "Das Geld muss in die Wirtschaft!"

 

Ich finde solche zu abgefahrenen Tastaturen eher hinderlich. Ich hatte frueher mal so eine geteilte "natural typing" Tastatur - und die war auch super. Nur war es dann immer eine Umstellung wenn ich an einem anderen Rechner was machen musste.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. September 2015)

V has come to.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. September 2015)

Von der Dame, die den Reha-Bus gefahren hat, gab's ein Eis geschenkt.


----------



## Magogan (2. September 2015)

Eine 36 cm Pizza Mistaer mit Käse im Rand... Ok, ich hatte sie, jetzt ist sie weg... Dabei war sie doch so eine liebe Pizza... Womit hat sie den Tod verdient? Diese Welt ist doch grausam 

Jetzt hab ich Durst, weil die Pizza so trocken war xD


----------



## Patiekrice (4. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

und 32 kg Katzenstreu :3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. September 2015)

Kackt deine Katze in Dinosaurier Dimension?


----------



## Wynn (4. September 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Kackt deine Katze in Dinosaurier Dimension?


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZlPoPMbiffU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Jupp ^^


----------



## Ogil (5. September 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Kackt deine Katze in Dinosaurier Dimension?


Unter Hardcore-Gamern hat sich laengst rumgesprochen, dass Katzenstreu laengere Gaming-Pausen und das Verlassen der Zockerhoehle verhindern kann...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. September 2015)

Ogil schrieb:


> Unter Hardcore-Gamern hat sich laengst rumgesprochen, dass Katzenstreu laengere Gaming-Pausen und das Verlassen der Zockerhoehle verhindern kann...



Stell mir gerade Patie vor... wie Sie vor ihrem Pc sitzt... auf einer 20cm Schicht Katzenstreu...


----------



## Wynn (5. September 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Stell mir gerade Patie vor... wie Sie vor ihrem Pc sitzt... auf einer 20cm Schicht Katzenstreu...


 

Du hast eine Vorstellungskraft ^^


----------



## Tikume (5. September 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Du hast eine Vorstellungskraft ^^


 

1 girl, 20cm kitty litter


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (7. September 2015)

ein neuer tower, da neues mainboard, cpu und cpu lüfter.

lüfter war dann doch so groß da ein neuer tower her musste.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (7. September 2015)

Das Gehäuse sieht speziell aus


----------



## Patiekrice (8. September 2015)

Tikume schrieb:


> 1 girl, 20cm kitty litter


 

 

ehehe.

 

Ne, ich bestelle immer 2x 14kg Säcke Katzenstreu, weil es im Doppelpack günstiger ist und was ich hier habe, das habe ich hier 乁༼☯‿☯✿༽ㄏ Da ich aber nicht wusste, wann die Lieferung ankommt, weil ich den Liefertermin dooferweise verschoben habe, habe ich noch so einen kleinen 5kg Sack im Rewe gekauft.. als ich nach hause kam, kam auch gerade die Post und daher habe ich jetzt so viel :>


----------



## Aun (8. September 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


>


shit happens xD


----------



## Tikume (8. September 2015)

Naja, die Viecher hören ja nicht einfach auf zu kacken, insofern ist es eine Investition in die Zukunft.


----------



## Aun (8. September 2015)

Tikume schrieb:


> Naja, die Viecher hören ja nicht einfach auf zu kacken, insofern ist es eine Investition in die Zukunft.


wenn du wüsstest was mäx und moritz vor sich hin kacken xD


----------



## Manowar (9. September 2015)

Vorallem wenn die Katze nur auf das teure Zeug kackt (Premium Sand irgendwasbla), ist sie beim kacken teurer als ich.


----------



## bkeleanor (9. September 2015)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Mad Catz Strike 7 keyboard.


 

Ich rate vom Kauf ab. Sie bietet bei weitem nicht das was nur schon die G15 kann. Die speziellen Spieleprofile beinhalten lediglich ein paar gamespezifische makros, der bildschirm wird aber nicht dazu verwendet um charkter stats oder ähnliches spielspezifisches zeug anzuzeigen.

ausserdem "blackscreened" mein touchscreen nach jedem programmstart und startet erst wieder nach kappen der stromzufuhr.

ich versuche derweil die tastatur zurückzugeben und mein geld wieder zu bekommen.


----------



## Xarran (10. September 2015)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> ein neuer tower, da neues mainboard, cpu und cpu lüfter.
> 
> lüfter war dann doch so groß da ein neuer tower her musste.
> 
> ...


 

Gut, dass du erwähnt hast, dass es sich um einen PC-Tower handelt.

 

Ich hab mich im ersten Moment gefragt, wer sich eine Waschmaschine mitten ins Büro stellt


----------



## Patiekrice (10. September 2015)

Manowar schrieb:


> Vorallem wenn die Katze nur auf das teure Zeug kackt (Premium Sand irgendwasbla), ist sie beim kacken teurer als ich.


 

 

Nuggets mit Babypuderduft.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (10. September 2015)

Xarran schrieb:


> Gut, dass du erwähnt hast, dass es sich um einen PC-Tower handelt.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab mich im ersten Moment gefragt, wer sich eine Waschmaschine mitten ins Büro stellt


 

hihi 

 

meine mutter sagte: das ding sieht irgendwie außerirdisch aus. mein vater hatte die neue hardware eingebaut, ich bin da zu blöde zu. bin eher auf der softwareschiene unterwegs. frau dindet das ding immer noch hässlich.


----------



## helgor12 (11. September 2015)

Eins von diesen Hoverboard Teilen  

Und außerdem ein Deo und das passende Duschgel, ob man mir damit einen verdeckten Hinweis geben will... ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2015)

MGS V

 

Ich verstehe ja, dass Entwickler bei PC Ports weniger auf CDs setzen, da wohl ein Großteil über Plattformen wie Steam/Origin usw. verkauft wird. ABER WO BITTE LIEGT DER SINN DARIN NE CD (!) MIT ZU LIEFERN, AUF DEM EIN 9 MB PATCH DRAUF IST UND NEBENBEI EIN CODE LIEGT, UM IM ANSCHLUSS 28 GB ÜBER STEAM RUNTERZULADEN ?!


----------



## Tikume (12. September 2015)

Genauso könnte man hinterfragen warum man sich den Kram heutzutage nicht gleich digital zulegt. Selbst wenn Daten auf der DIsk sind, sind GB große Patches heute der Normalfall.

Natürlich scheisst Konami seinen Kunden die Realität damit ziemlich schonungslos ins Gesicht.


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2015)

Dragon Age Inquisation Der Eindringling DLC


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. September 2015)

Tikume schrieb:


> Genauso könnte man hinterfragen warum man sich den Kram heutzutage nicht gleich digital zulegt. Selbst wenn Daten auf der DIsk sind, sind GB große Patches heute der Normalfall.
> 
> Natürlich scheisst Konami seinen Kunden die Realität damit ziemlich schonungslos ins Gesicht.


 

Destiny lässt grüßen. Zumindest ist man am PC meist nicht so mit der D / L - Geschwindigkeit eingeschränkt. Auf der PS4 ist das echt schlimm. Hab für Destiny's 2.0 Patch (18G 12 Stunden gebraucht, für MGS V auf dem PC (c.a, 20 G nur 4,5 Stunden.

 

MGS V ist seit The Witcher 2 tatsächlich das erste PC Spiel, welches ich mir gekauft habe.


----------



## eMJay (14. September 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hab für Destiny's 2.0 Patch (18G 12 Stunden gebraucht, für MGS V auf dem PC (c.a, 20 G nur 4,5 Stunden.


 

MTU von 1473 hat bei mir Wunder bewirkt.

6GB in 30 Min vorher 12-18 Stunden.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. September 2015)

Age Of Mythology Extended Edition.

Ich freu mich so, habe es als Kind wirklich geliebt.
+ 10000 Mods
Steam Workshop ist genial


----------



## Schrottinator (17. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (18. September 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> ..


Gib mal Feedback .. und Bezugs-Quelle an


----------



## eMJay (18. September 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gib mal Feedback .. und Bezugs-Quelle an


 

http://www.lioncast.de/shop/lioncast-arcade-fighting-stick/


----------



## ZAM (18. September 2015)

Danke.

Günstig. Fehlt nur noch Feedback über Handling, Tastendruck, Stickqualität, Verarbeitung, Reaktionszeit und Erkennung durch Software.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. September 2015)

@ZAM: Das Bild ist hat nen Link. Ansonsten schick ich dir noch was ausführliches per PM.

 

Bei den Buttons könnte der Tastendruck besser sein, ansonsten bin ich richtig begeistert davon. Ich geh zur Zeit meine ganzen Spiele durch und probier sie mit dem Stick aus (außer denen, bei denen es offensichtlich ist, dass es nicht klappt). Ich bin zudem auch happy, dass ich endlich mal einen in der günstigen Preisklasse gefunden habe, der kein Elektroschrott ist. Ich hatte da ja schon ein paar mal Pech gehabt.

 

Edit: Der Stick wird als Standard-USB-Gamepad erkannt. Alle Spiele, die nicht exklusiv auf XInput getrimmt sind, können ihn verwenden. Die Buttonbelegung musste ich jedoch jedes mal erst konfigurieren.

 

Edit 2: Verlinkung scheint okay zu sein. Von daher für alle: http://lets-plays.de/testbericht-der-lioncast-arcade-fighting-stick-153913


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. September 2015)

DBMMF(Box) von Kaisa, ganz vergessen das die heute kommt.
Hab ja schon im April oder so direkt vorbestellt.

Höre gerade auf Spotify rein, hatte Angst weil die Videoauskopplungen mitsamt alle scheiße waren, aber bin vom Rest mehr als positiv überrascht.
Verdammt variabler Künstler.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10x


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. September 2015)

Du brauchst den Sushitorpedo noch :O


----------



## MasterXoX (19. September 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> @Zam: Das Bild ist hat nen Link. Ansonsten schick ich dir noch was ausführliches per PM.
> 
> 
> 
> Bei den Buttons könnte der Tastendruck besser sein, ansonsten bin ich richtig begeistert davon. Ich geh zur Zeit meine ganzen Spiele durch und probier sie mit dem Stick aus (außer denen, bei denen es offensichtlich ist, dass es nicht klappt). Ich bin zudem auch happy, dass ich endlich mal einen in der günstigen Preisklasse gefunden habe, der kein Elektroschrott ist. Ich hatte da ja schon ein paar mal Pech gehabt.


 

Was spielt man denn so damit? Bzw. bei welchen Spielen ist so ein Ding nützlich?


----------



## Schrottinator (19. September 2015)

Beat'em Ups, Shoot' em Ups, Arcade Games und im Grunde eigentlich jedes Spiel, auf das man Bock hat. Strategiespiele und FPShooter könnten etwas kompliziert werden.


----------



## Patiekrice (19. September 2015)

Ich habe Spaß am Piratentag auf buffed, arrrrrrr!


----------



## Schrottinator (20. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. September 2015)

Eben wieder ne CD (Box) vorbestellt.

7 Weltmeere von Cr7z und die Hydra EP.

Was ich dieses Jahr schon an Geld für Musik ausgegeben habe ist beängstigend.


----------



## Tikume (22. September 2015)

Nach 5 Wochen im Zoll auch mal angekommen.

 

[attachment=13912:asuna_figma.jpg]


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2015)

Sword Art Online  

 

 

Bei mir neu Borderlands Pre Sequel fürn 10er bei Gamestop


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 
+ selbst fertiggestellte Arbeitsplatten der Kücheninsel in passendem Farbton zum Bodenbelag


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (23. September 2015)

ein undichtes dach.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. September 2015)

Lampen, Lampen, Lampen, Strahler, Strahler .....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... noch mehr Lampen und Strahler ...


----------



## Magogan (23. September 2015)

Dir ist wohl ein Licht aufgegangen 

Welchen Zweck erfüllt denn die Glasscheibe mitten auf dem Tisch?


----------



## Schrottinator (23. September 2015)

Damit kann man Tischtennis spielen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. September 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Welchen Zweck erfüllt denn die Glasscheibe mitten auf dem Tisch?


Das ist ein Spritzschutz.


----------



## Magogan (24. September 2015)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Das ist ein Spritzschutz.


Schon klar, aber ob nun die Arbeitsplatte vollgespritzt wird oder der Spritzschutz... Zur Seite ist ja auch kein Spritzschutz, da wird die Arbeitsplatte auch dreckig 

Hab zwar auch einen Spritzschutz hinterm Herd, aber bei mir wird auch die Wand geschützt 

Zurück zum Thema: Eine neue Küche ab morgen


----------



## Tikume (24. September 2015)

Mhm Spritzschutz ... aber ich halte mich zurück.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. September 2015)

Ich zieh meiner Pfanne immer ein Kondom über, sind ja recht elastisch :v


----------



## JokerofDarkness (24. September 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber ob nun die Arbeitsplatte vollgespritzt wird oder der Spritzschutz... Zur Seite ist ja auch kein Spritzschutz, da wird die Arbeitsplatte auch dreckig


Ist schon doof, wenn man vom Kochen keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## Magogan (24. September 2015)

Du hattest ja auch mehr Zeit, das zu lernen 

Ab morgen hab ich ja eine bessere Küche, dann kann ich auch mal was kochen - oder es versuchen. Vorher konnte ich fast nichts kochen, weil ich einfach keine Arbeitsfläche hatte und auch nur 2 Induktionskochplatten (ein Gerät) für 100 Euro xD


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. September 2015)

Das Bild des Dorian Gray. (Buch) :v


----------



## Wynn (24. September 2015)

Preorder von https://groupees.com/miracle

 

Miracle of Sound Album Bundle - Alben 1 + 5 + unreleaste instrumental stücke


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. September 2015)

Neues Meyah Don Album "Aus dem Abseits".

Awww der Kerl hat's einfach drauf und ist mega sympathisch.

Wirklich ein Aushängeschild für Qualität des deutschen Raps.


----------



## Veshrae (25. September 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Das Bild des Dorian Gray. (Buch) :v


 

Bildnis*

 

Mein Liebliengsbuch, nach wie vor *.*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. September 2015)

NÖ eben nicht.
Meine Version heißt nicht Bildnis. :v


----------



## Aun (25. September 2015)

Faaaaake


----------



## Schrottinator (26. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. September 2015)

Is das nich schon uralt?


----------



## Schrottinator (26. September 2015)

Die zwei roten Striche nicht vergessen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. September 2015)

Ach huch.


----------



## Wynn (27. September 2015)

Einen kaputten Linken Audiokanal beim TV PC - ist mir garnicht aufgefallen 

 

Werd mir wohl 

 

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000GTLFS6/

 

und

 

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00CATBVNY/

 

Kaufen vorsorglich falls der rest vom Tv Pc stirbt in zukunft


----------



## Grushdak (27. September 2015)

seit gestern

die BX 100 ... 250 GB Version


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. September 2015)

Aus den eBay Kleinanzeigen eine gebrauchte (viel wurde damit nicht gemacht) Kapp- und Gehrungssäge aus dem Profibereich für richtig kleines Geld:

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Das gleiche Modell steht hier bei mir schon mit wenigen Unterbrechungen seit knapp 10 Monaten. Jetzt kann mein Freund sie wiederbekommen. Weiß gar nicht, wie ich jemals ohne so ein Teil auskommen konnte.


----------



## vollmi (28. September 2015)

Wart nur bis dur dir mal ne AKKU Handkreis und Stichsäge zulegst. Man fängt an zu bauen nur weil das Zeug so schnell Betriebsbereit ist 

Weis nicht wie ich ohne das Zeug auskommen konnte.

 

mfG René


----------



## JokerofDarkness (28. September 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wart nur bis dur dir mal ne AKKU Handkreis und Stichsäge zulegst. Man fängt an zu bauen nur weil das Zeug so schnell Betriebsbereit ist


Glaub ich Dir, wobei ich echt selten eine Stichsäge benötige. Eine Akkuhandkreissäge hätte schon was, aber da will Festool so richtig Asche für. Zudem funzt eine mit Kabel auch noch in 20 Jahren, bzgl. Akkus habe ich da meine Zweifel.


----------



## Elbryanus (29. September 2015)

Wieder zu viele Schallplatten  

Dieses Mal Slayer, Fever Ray und Leaves Eyes


----------



## painschkes (1. Oktober 2015)

Mich nervt das zweite Kabel vom Zalman-Mikro an meinen Kopfhörern sehr und daher hab ich die ganze Zeit überlegt, welches Großmembranmikro ich mir hole, wie ich das aufstelle/festmache usw. und wäre da letztendlich nicht unter 200€ weggekommen und das ist mir für gelegentliches reden im TS einfach zu viel...daher hab ich mir jetzt ein Headset geholt was ich zum zocken/quatschen nutze und zum Musik hören für mich allein nutze ich weiterhin meine DT990. 
 
Wenn das Mikro wirklich so gut ist, wie auf Youtube zu hören, bleibt's da..ansonsten geht's morgen wieder zurück und ich muss mich weiter umschauen.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (2. Oktober 2015)

painschkes schrieb:


> [..] zum Musik hören für mich allein nutze ich weiterhin meine DT990.


 

Wenn ich das nötige Kleingeld hätte, wäre ich schon längst Besitzer des MMX 300. <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Oktober 2015)

Kindle Paperwhite.


----------



## Aun (2. Oktober 2015)

ein paar figuren aus der star wars black series


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Oktober 2015)

Alleria :v


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Alleria :v


 

BUT WHY


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Oktober 2015)

Wollte Abwechslung und finde ihre Animation schick.
Außerdem passt der Cardback so gut :<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Leider auf deutsch + Devil May Cry 4 fürn PC.


----------



## Tikume (3. Oktober 2015)

PSN Retro Sale:

Arc the Lad 1-3

Alundra

Generation of Chaos: Pandora's Reflection

Locoroco 2

Patapon 2

 

Und bei Gog Gabriel Knight 1 + 2.

 

Allein dieser Blick .. WIllkommen in Bayern!

[attachment=13916:Screenshot (287).png]


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Oktober 2015)

Pon Pon Pata Pon :O

Neu:
Rajas of India
Old Gods
Ruler Designer.


DIESE RAUBRITTER AMINAKOI


----------



## Manowar (5. Oktober 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

Lohnt das Spiel?

Sieht interessant aus


----------



## Veshrae (5. Oktober 2015)

Logitech G27 Racing Wheel

War grad ultra günstig im Angebot (160.- anstelle von 280.-)


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Oktober 2015)

Manowar schrieb:


> Lohnt das Spiel?
> 
> Sieht interessant aus


Wenn man eine extrem hohe Frusttoleranz hat ja. Ich würde aber vielleicht noch auf nen Sale warten und vielleicht auf Twitch dem einen oder anderen Spieler zuschauen. Außerdem ist der Singleplayer nur dafür da um den Spieler in Blood Bowl einzuführen.


----------



## Manowar (7. Oktober 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wenn man eine extrem hohe Frusttoleranz hat ja.* Ich würde aber vielleicht noch auf nen Sale warten* und vielleicht auf Twitch dem einen oder anderen Spieler zuschauen. Außerdem ist der Singleplayer nur dafür da um den Spieler in Blood Bowl einzuführen.


 

Genau das dachte ich auch, als ich die Reviews auf Steam gelesen habe.

Schade


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2015)

Battlefront Pre-Beta-Access


----------



## eMJay (7. Oktober 2015)

Ist offline


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2015)

Kann leider erst heute Abend wieder.


----------



## bkeleanor (7. Oktober 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Battlefront Pre-Beta-Access


 

taugt das den was? nach euerem bericht hatte ich das gefühl, dass es einfach battlefront 2 mit polierter grafik ist.


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2015)

probier es bkeleanor 

 

Preload startet heute - open beta ab morgen bis zum wochende


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2015)

Hab gestern nen Stream geschaut und muss sagen, es ist schon was anderes als Battlefront 2 und Battlefield. Simpel aber vom Star-Wars Feeling her top.


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2015)

Hab heute noch mal das Streamen probiert, aber irgendwie bockt das Spiel heute rum. Permanent 100% CPU-Auslastung, wie damals bei BF und ich habe den Low-Priority-CPU-Fix schon probiert. Schade.


----------



## bkeleanor (8. Oktober 2015)

alles klar preload abgeschlossen und ready für heute abend...bin ja mal gespannt.


----------



## painschkes (8. Oktober 2015)

- LG BP420

- HDMI- & Lankabel

- ein paar BluRays


----------



## Wynn (8. Oktober 2015)

Auch Beta neu von Battlefront

 

Beta gestartet - Beta hat pc gecrasht 

Beta nochmal gestartet - selben ärger mit den Menü wie Zam im stream gehabt.

Dieses Survial mit den Wellen getestet in Welle 6 am At-St vereckt.

 

Mp ausprobiert - gespawnt gelaufen tot, gespawnt gelaufen tot, gespawnt gelaufen tot und das obwohl ich schon in deckung war und nur im schleichgang lief ^^

 

Beta deinstalliert erstmal 

 

Ansonsten habe ich nen paar bücher von amazon neu


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Oktober 2015)

ebenfalls battlefront beta.

habe aber weitaus bessere erfahrungen gemacht als wynn.

Wellemodus easy going, auch im co-op mode.

multiplayer drop zone gewonnen...hoth als rebell verloren (da kann man ja fast nur verlieren). als clone trupp gewonnen.

danach war erstmal die luft raus. die grafik ist schon umwerfend und bei mir läufts total flüssig auch im menü. aber da die beta halt wenig umfang hat brauch ich da auch nicht mehr spielen.

 

endlich windows 10 installiert auf dem hauptrechner. scheint alles zu laufen...spirch bis jetzt noch keine treiber probleme festgestellt.


----------



## ZAM (9. Oktober 2015)

@Wynn @bkeleanor: ATI oder NVIDIA?


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Oktober 2015)

nvidia GTX 970 strix


----------



## Wynn (9. Oktober 2015)

ATI Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC 4096MB

 

Ist denk ich mal ein Fehler im Menü da cpu und grafikarte und Ram genug Power ja eingentlich haben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Rise of the Horde gelesen, nun ist The Last Guardian dran.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Oktober 2015)

Italienische Wanderschuhe 

War gestern auch direkt schon ne kurze Strecke (5km) wandern bei uns im Gebirge. Oh man, das war so geil mit denen.

 

Ansonsten noch 4 Jeans und ne kurze Hose :v


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Oktober 2015)

Tales of Zestiria und Afterbirth vorbestellt.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Oktober 2015)

zwei Mülleimer


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Oktober 2015)

Fallout 4 vorbestellt. HypE!


----------



## Tikume (13. Oktober 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Tales of Zestiria und Afterbirth vorbestellt.


 

Puh, ich glaube ich warte da auf Tales of Berseria. Ich habe da mindestens noch 4 Tales of Teile da liegen die ich spielen müsste O.o


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Oktober 2015)

Kindle PW, damit ich endlich mehr lese. Vorallem damit ich endlich GoT lesen kann.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Oktober 2015)

Einen neuen Stuhl


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Oktober 2015)

Photoshop CC.

 

Mal sehen wie's ist. Das CS2er ist ja nur zum kotzen.

Bin zwar mehr als eingerostet, aber hab jetzt ein paar Tage frei und sau bock drauf.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2015)

Witcher 3 Hearts of  Stone


----------



## eMJay (19. Oktober 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Witcher 3 Hearts of  Stone


Dito aber schon am 13.10 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Oktober 2015)

Wticher 3 + einen Wild Hunt Expansion Pass


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. Oktober 2015)

Bestellung für mein persönliches Halloweengeschenk ausgelöst, Bestellbestätigung  erhalten und auch bereits  bezahlt. Nun muss er nur noch geliefert werde.

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Sofort mitnehmen konnte mein Sohn hingegen schon sein neues Lego Set. Im Kaufhof gab es das Teil noch für unschlagbare 65€.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarran (22. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l0eVM-vLvbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (24. Oktober 2015)

-


----------



## eMJay (25. Oktober 2015)

15x 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4x




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Stromverbrauch wenn alles an ist: 31 Watt vorher.....260 Watt.


----------



## fraudani (26. Oktober 2015)

Tickets für die Road to Wrestlemania Tour 2016


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Oktober 2015)

Ne Festeinstellung ab dem 1.12 um das Jahr bis zum Studium gut nutzen zu können. Vorallem kann ich während  des Studiums dort weiter arbeiten.


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Oktober 2015)

Xbox One Elite Bundle

Halo 5 LE

Guitar Hero Live


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. Oktober 2015)

Ik froi mir! 

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Oktober 2015)

Nvidia Geforce GTX 660, 16 GB RAM, neues Netzteil und ein neues Motherboard.


----------



## Wynn (28. Oktober 2015)

Viel Spass da kann ja jetzt gut mit zocken ohne das der pc in flammen aufgeht wie damals


----------



## bkeleanor (28. Oktober 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Nvidia Geforce GTX 660, 16 GB RAM, neues Netzteil und ein neues Motherboard.


was für ne graka hattest du den vorher?


----------



## feyzi258 (28. Oktober 2015)

Weiss Jemand wann die neue Staffel von "suits" auf deutsch ausgestrahlt wird?


----------



## ZAM (28. Oktober 2015)

feyzi258 schrieb:


> Weiss Jemand wann die neue Staffel von "suits" auf deutsch ausgestrahlt wird?


 

Ausgehend von den bisherigen Ausstrahlungs-Intervallen ggfs. Ende April oder Anfang Mai 2016. Aber das passt doch nicht in diesen Thread hier


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Oktober 2015)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> was für ne graka hattest du den vorher?


 

eine AMD Radeon HD 7800 - wieso? 

 

 

 

 


Wynn schrieb:


> Viel Spass da kann ja jetzt gut mit zocken ohne das der pc in flammen aufgeht wie damals


 

Seitdem habe ich den Rechner schon wieder 2x umgebaut


----------



## Wynn (28. Oktober 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Seitdem habe ich den Rechner schon wieder 2x umgebaut


 

Verdammt ist das wirklich schon wieder so lange her ? Ich dachte das wär noch letztes jahr als du und firun twitch streaming eingestellt habt.

Ich werd alt 

 

 

Ich habe neu Geld zurück von Stromzahlung, Bound by Flame ,neuen rasierer


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Oktober 2015)

Jop, aber seitdem auch schon wieder 2x umgebaut und neues Zeug rein, altes raus und Positionen optimiert und so ;p


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Oktober 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> eine AMD Radeon HD 7800 - wieso?


hab vor ein paar monaten von einer gtx 580 auf eine gtx 970 gewechselt.

hast du den die 660 so günstig bekommen?


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Oktober 2015)

Gegen meinen Körper und eine Ziege mit Schnurrbart


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Oktober 2015)

Tauschhandeln also...das ist natürlich toll.


----------



## Ogil (29. Oktober 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Gegen meinen Körper und eine Ziege mit Schnurrbart


 

Bitte nimm meinen formellen Protest gegen den Handel von Ziegen mit Schnurbart zur Kenntnis. Danke.


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (5. November 2015)

Persona 4 Dancing All Night Disco Fever Edition

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DofvnDAGVoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

[attachment=13986:p4a.jpg]

 

[attachment=13987:p4b.jpg]


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. November 2015)

Das Glutkätzchen in WoW.

 

Hab eben ein Ticket geschrieben, weil ich ein Problem mit ner Questabgabe hatte.

Aufeinmal meinte der GM, dass ihm aufgefallen sei das ich ja schon länger WoW und anderen Blizzstuff spiele und meinte dann das Blizz mir gerne was schenken würde.

Durfte dann auswählen zwischen Pet, Gametime und HS Kartenpacks.

 

Man war das weird.


----------



## Patiekrice (6. November 2015)

he wants the d.


----------



## painschkes (6. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Die Figuren da oben drauf..und da ich weiss, was es noch alles für welche gibt..das wird nur der Anfang sein. .-.


----------



## Patiekrice (6. November 2015)

FUNKO-POP!

 

Ich habe bisher Hermine Granger (Harry Potter), The Dude (Big Lebowski), die Braut (Kill Bill) und Beemo (Adventure Time) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du hast ja wenigstens schon von jedem "Thema" immer mal zwei. Ich bin da eher noch arm bestückt. Als nächstes wird es bei mir wohl die Harley Quinn .. oder mal sehen was in der kommenden Lootraider-Box ist. Die haben diesen Monat das Thema "Funko".. werde daher da wohl mal mitmachen.


----------



## painschkes (6. November 2015)

Ja..ich hab die Dinger letztens gesehen (auch vor Monaten hier und da mal) und mich dann etwas umgeschaut und "eingelesen"..da gibt's ja echt sooooooooo viele..die werden mich noch arm machen. ._.

 

Bei den Guardians folgt auf jeden Fall noch Rocket..bei HP noch Hagrid und Dumbledore und bei Batman mal schauen..die anderen sagen mir nicht so zu. 

 

Das nächste wird wohl eine Horror-Sparte..zu mir auf den Weg ist noch der Kerl hier (Ja, nicht wirklich Horror..aber kommt wohl mit in die "Ecke"): Bild - hab ich günstig(er) in einer Facebook-Gruppe erstanden. Kannst ja mal reinschauen wenn du magst (die haben auch mit 1-2 Shops eine Rabattaktion vom 5% und 10%): Facebook-Gruppe


----------



## Patiekrice (7. November 2015)

Der Edward ist auch cool, jap! Leider habe ich keinen Facebookaccount und kann daher nicht in die Gruppe reinschauen.. aber für wie viel bekommt man die denn da so? Hagrid ist übrigens größer als die anderen Figuren  Ebenso sind Smaug, der Marshmallow-Mann und Goliath (Evolve) auch größer ^^ Bestimmt noch einige anderen.. aber die hatte ich halt schon einmal in der Hand.


----------



## painschkes (7. November 2015)

Naja..kommt immer drauf an - hauptsächlich ein paar Euro günstiger..also bei einer 13€ Figur dann eventuell so 10 oder so..nicht die Welt..aber immerhin.

 

Ja, das Hagrid grösser ist weiss ich..ist auch gut so - das muss so! 

 

Mal schauen was noch alles so kommt..für diesen Monat reichts erstmal.


----------



## Magogan (8. November 2015)

Das sieht bei dir so aufgeräumt aus, bei mir ist nur Chaos... Aber zumindest die Kabel sind zum Großteil versteckt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B0117IJ4LE/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Neuer Fernseher zum Spielen, eigentlich für Wii und Wii U, da der Projektor viel zu hohen Input Lag hat, aber hab gleich UHD genommen, dann kann ich auch mit dem PC mit Controller spielen.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. November 2015)

Der ist ja nicht mal curved du Amateur! LOL!


----------



## Tikume (8. November 2015)

In ein paar Jahren werden alle wieder einen schönen Röhrenfernseher haben und über die komische Zeit mit den Flachbilddingern lachen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarran (9. November 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Der ist ja nicht mal curved du Amateur! LOL!


 

OMG, stimmt. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man solche antiquierten Fernsehgeräte ohne curved Screen noch kaufen kann. Das ist sooooo....Paleo für Filmfans.


----------



## Schrottinator (9. November 2015)

Nur ein krummes Bild ist ein glückliches Bild.


----------



## Nexilein (9. November 2015)

Wollte eigentlich nur den Kindern was mitbringen und bin deshalb heute beim Einkaufen eher zufällig in den Gamestop gestolpert.

Am Ende gab es dann auch einen Pip Boy für Papa 

 

*edit*

Die Legacy of the Void CE kam heute auch noch; der Urlaub ist wirklich gut getimed :-)


----------



## Magogan (9. November 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Der ist ja nicht mal curved du Amateur! LOL!


Nö, dafür ist er aber so flach wie meine Witze


----------



## painschkes (9. November 2015)

Wenn ich mich nicht umentscheide: 

 

- Nikon D7200 inkl. NIKKOR AF-S 18-105mm 1:3,5-5,6


----------



## Tikume (14. November 2015)

Mal wieder was bei amazon.co.jp bestellt:

 

[attachment=13999:deardrops.jpg]


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. November 2015)

Was ist denn das untere?

Wenn es groß wäre, würde ich auf eine Art Kleiderständer tippen...

Klaer mich auf :b


----------



## Wynn (18. November 2015)

Ich würd auf Halter für Tassen tippen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. November 2015)

Das ist ein Bananenhalter, den man vorzüglich als Headsethalter zweckentfremden kann ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. November 2015)

SmileCry (zumindest bestellt), da es nicht? oder zumindest noch nicht indiziert ist darf ichs ja posten.

Ob ich's angucken werde, ist allerdings ne komplett andere Geschichte. But Fanboy undso.


----------



## Thoor (18. November 2015)

Ne SOPHOS SG115w

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin absoluter SOPHOS Fan, hab mir jetzt endlich auch eine für Zuhause zugelegt


----------



## Aun (19. November 2015)

ast du etwa angst vor hackern? ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. November 2015)

Stolzer Preis... und das für private Nutzung?


----------



## eMJay (19. November 2015)

ja das wollte ich auch schon sagen^^


----------



## Wynn (19. November 2015)

Farcry 4 für 8 euro

 

https://www.origin.com/en-de/store/buy/far-cry-4/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition


----------



## Thoor (20. November 2015)

Jaaa mein Aluhut liegt allzeit griffbereit 

Spass beiseite, ich brauch sie als ersatz für meine zywall usg 100... zudem habe ich direkt WLAN inkl. guest access integriert, nen ssl vpn client etc.. gekostet hat mich das ganz 0.-


----------



## Aun (20. November 2015)

vom lkw gefallen wa? ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. November 2015)

Dornendiamant von K-Fik, einem Rapper aus'm Ort.

Der Kerl hat einfach mega Talent. Ist in der Untergrund Rap-Szene auch gar nicht so unbekannt.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. November 2015)

\m/


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2015)

- Ne PS4


----------



## ZAM (24. November 2015)

Muss das noch nachholen *g*
- Battlefront
- Black Ops 3
- Fallout 4
- Assassin's Creed Syndicate

- Jurassic World
- Minions


----------



## Aun (25. November 2015)

so wird deine pile f shame aber auch nicht kleiner 
 

bf scheiße, bo3 für kiddies, fo3 voller bugs, noch mehr bugs, jw ( wat rennt die olle mit stöckelschuhen durch die kante?), minions: GEILOMAT


----------



## Ogil (25. November 2015)

Um es mit den Worten eines nicht näher genannten Admins zu sagen: Profilierungsnoergler!

Neu hab ich: Keine Lust auf noch einen Tag Schulung...


----------



## Aun (25. November 2015)

ich hab neu: ne käsepizza


----------



## Tikume (25. November 2015)

Steam Sale ...

 

Trine 3  
Winged Sakura: Mindy's Arc + OST  
Amnesia: Memories
Agarest: Generations of War 2


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2015)

https://www.humblebundle.com/im 6$-Bereich.


----------



## Tikume (26. November 2015)

Von den Codemasters Sachen habe ich allerdings eh shon einiges aus vergangenen Steam-Sales und im Rennspielbereich ist für mich derzeit eh Wreckfest das Maß der Dinge.


----------



## painschkes (26. November 2015)

The Last of us Remastered und Until Dawn für zusammen 23€.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

2x 8Gb


----------



## Veshrae (28. November 2015)

Gestern Abend noch die Pok3r bestellt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. November 2015)

AoM boy x3


----------



## Patiekrice (28. November 2015)

2x NEC EA221WM

2x naturtrübes Radler

und Backzeug für morgen ^-^


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Dezember 2015)

Fallout 4

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Dezember 2015)

Weihnachtsgeld


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2015)

Starcraft 2 - Protoss Addon und Max Max Triologie Uncut auf Bluray


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Dezember 2015)

Zu viel Arbeit


----------



## Patiekrice (2. Dezember 2015)

mal wieder eine neue SSD       und eine Roccat Isku.


----------



## Aun (2. Dezember 2015)

das ist jetzt die wievielte roccat in 4 jahren?


----------



## pampam (2. Dezember 2015)

Die Isku hab ich auch - mittlerweile seit 4 Jahren. Was mich etwas stört ist der Lärm beim Tippen 

Meine Kone XTD ist allerdings schon die dritte im gleichen Zeitraum, die 1. wurde gleich nach 2 Wochen auf Garantie getauscht. Hatte zwischenzeitlich auch noch ne andere Maus getestet, aber vom Handling finde ich die Kone halt echt Top!

 

Btt: Zwar nicht mehr _ganz _neu, aber ich hab mir kürzlich ein Logitech G29 für die PS4 gegönnt. Wird nur Zeit für ein paar mehr passende Spiele...


----------



## Patiekrice (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich stehe auf den Lärm beim Tippen.

 

 

Aun, das ist meine erste Roccat-Tastatur.


----------



## Aun (2. Dezember 2015)

ja habs zu spät bemerkt, war zu faul zum bearbeiten ^^ keine cherry?brauchst die bonustasten wa?


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Dezember 2015)

Nen WALL-E
(Und demnächst kommt noch n iPhone 6s an. Das iPhone5 ist mittlerweile etwas veraltet  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (2. Dezember 2015)

105 Tasten an der Zahl, ja. Mich stört es etwas, dass nur 95 davon beleuchtet sind. Aber die Tastatur kann mit mir sprechen, which is nice for me.

 

 

Bei den Cherry-Tastaturen muss ich leider immer an Arbeite denken


----------



## Wynn (2. Dezember 2015)

ich habe steelbook bluray der zombiefilm mit brad pitt neu


----------



## Veshrae (3. Dezember 2015)

Neuer Monitor @Work.

 

(:


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2015)

Jajaja .. die Kone XTD .. die Angeblich das Mausrad-Problem nicht mehr  . .schön, dass in den ersten 2 Wochen das Mausrad nicht mehr funktionierte... *g*

Aber das Handling ist schon geil. Schenkt die mir jemand?


----------



## Maladin (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab ja die Rift Kone [+] - ohne die Software und Windows ist die nicht so dolle. Besonders prickelnd ist die laaaaaute Spracheingabe per Default "Lautstärke verringert"... Da wackelt der Schreibtisch.

 

Neuer Fleischwolf yeah - Spritzgebäck inc


----------



## Wynn (3. Dezember 2015)

Heute kam meine Bestellung an via Hermes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Legacy of the Void Packung hat 1cm tiefe dellen und die max max trilogie box innen drinnen ist die blurayhalterung total zerbrochen.

 

mal das wochende schauen ob die blurays gehen falls nicht muss ich ersatzlieferung beantragen für den film beim spiel brauchte ich ja nur den code zum glück


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Dezember 2015)

Die Halterungen sind doch meist zerbrochen.
Die gehen damit ja auch selten sorgsam um.


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern bestellt vielleicht am Montag dann da:-)


----------



## Wynn (4. Dezember 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Die Halterungen sind doch meist zerbrochen.
> Die gehen damit ja auch selten sorgsam um.


 

DHL, DPD, Briefpost alles kein Problem nur bei Hermes scheint die Pakete durch die Gegend zu werfen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Dezember 2015)

Snapped by you von Ginger Snap5, meinen buddys aus der Ukraine.


----------



## Tikume (6. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> DHL, DPD, Briefpost alles kein Problem nur bei Hermes scheint die Pakete durch die Gegend zu werfen.


 

Hab mal einen DPD Typen beobachtet dem ein Paket auf den Boden fiel und der dann noch paarmal wütend mit den Fuss danach trat ^^


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2015)

Meinen neuen PC.


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2015)

Yay, freut mich :> 

 

Viel Spaß mit dem Maschinchen.

 

@TopiC

 

Stühle für meinen Esstisch..wenn auch erst morgen zwischen 8 und 11 Uhr...

 

..und jetzt brennende Augen, weil mich The Last of Us bis eben gefesselt hat..morgen dann direkt weiter machen.


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Dezember 2015)

Eine Karte für den neuen Star Wars Film für Mittwoch auf Donnerstagnacht   HI ZAM!


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Dezember 2015)

Ein Lumia 950 XL


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Dezember 2015)

Hab auch Karten für Star Wars, allerdings für Samstag Abend/Nacht. Wird schwer, den ganzen spoilern zu entfliehen D:


----------



## Ogil (11. Dezember 2015)

Neuer Monitor: AOC G2460PG. Mit 144Hz und G-Sync.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Dezember 2015)

Neues Gamepad. Die Analogsticks sind zwar etwas einen Tacken kleiner als gewohnt (Wustfingersyndrom), ansonsten ist das Teil aber sogar besser als ich dachte.


----------



## Veshrae (21. Dezember 2015)

Veshrae schrieb:


> Gestern Abend noch die Pok3r bestellt.


 

Kam Freitags dann auch endlich an, waren die versprochenen 20 Tage Lieferzeit.

Bisher zu frieden, obwohl mir alt+f4 als 2-Tasten Kombination fehlt ):


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Dezember 2015)

MacBook Pro Retina.
 
Ich bin begeistert. 

Seit vorgestern die Finsternisbox von K-Fik.
Geniales Album.

Am 10.12 bestellt, sollte aber die Tage kommen:
Ginger Snap5 - Snapped by you.
Musik aus der Ukraine.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Dezember 2015)

ein Donkey Kong Tshirt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Dezember 2015)

Ultraviolence von LDR, für 6,66 Euro und Thats the Spirit von Bmth. Aber 15 euro für 11 Tracks im Pappschuber find ich weniger berauschend.


----------



## Wynn (30. Dezember 2015)

Pappschuber ?

 

Gibt es heutzutage keine Jewel Cases mehr dazu ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Pappschuber ?
> 
> Gibt es heutzutage keine Jewel Cases mehr dazu ?



Doch gibt es, LDR war im Jewelcase.
Der Pappschuber nennt sich auch Digipak, wobei es das mit Pappinlays gibt und scheinbar auch komplett ohne Plastik.

Soll halt schöner aussehen. Die Dinger kannste aber schlecht stapeln, macken total schnell ein und sehen neben Jewelcases unpassend aus.
Von Bmth der Pappschuber ist aufklappbar und ist mit nem Artwork bedruckt. Die CD ist hintendran in so einer Spalte.
Wenigstens ist auch noch n Booklet dabei.
Wird ja auch immer rarer, leider.

Ist einer der schöneren Varianten, gibt auch so Pappschuber, da ist an der Seite einfach nur ein Schlitz in der die CD ist.

Habe dieses Jahr sicher 20 aufwärts Cds gekauft, da ist glaube ich alles dabei.
Jewelcase, Superjewelcase, Varianten an Digipaks und Jewelcase-Digipaks Hybriden.


----------



## vollmi (30. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Pappschuber ?
> 
> 
> 
> Gibt es heutzutage keine Jewel Cases mehr dazu ?


 

Wo sind Reiter und Ross... ich meine natürlich.

Wo sind die Kartonschachteln. Früher gabs noch richtige Schachteln dazu, mir ist grad noch das 170 Seiten starke Handbuch von Sid Meier’s Civilization entgegengefallen als ich meinen Spieleschrank aufgeräumt hab. Sogar die Kopierschutzverfahren waren cooler.

 

mfG René


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Razer BlackWidow Chroma TE 

 

Ich musste mich von meiner geliebten QPad verabschieden, da einige Tasten nicht mehr ordentlich "einrasteten" (was wohl auch mein Fehler war), Hab lange gesucht, wollte unbedingt ne mechanische Tastatur mit Backlight und hab sie dann gefunden. Ja ich weiß, Razer ist blergh, hatte bisher auch nur schlechte Erfahrung mit der Marke gemacht, aber das war eher bei Mäusen und Headsets. Nach dem ersten Tippen muss ich sagen, dass die Tastatur echt top ist. Tolle Beleuchtung, einfaches Setup und auf dem ersten Blick (gibt sicher Leute hier, die das eher Beurteilen können...) gute Switches. Auch muss man Razer ein Kompliment für die Verpackung und Qualität des Materials machen. Die Tastatur kam in ner schicken Box und einer schwarzen Transportbox (da ist jetzt meine QPad drin, R.i.P.). Preis ist zwar happig, aber sowas hält (hoffentlich) auch ne Zeit lang.


----------



## painschkes (31. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Dezember 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wo sind Reiter und Ross... ich meine natürlich.
> 
> Wo sind die Kartonschachteln. Früher gabs noch richtige Schachteln dazu, mir ist grad noch das 170 Seiten starke Handbuch von Sid Meier’s Civilization entgegengefallen als ich meinen Spieleschrank aufgeräumt hab. Sogar die Kopierschutzverfahren waren cooler.
> 
> ...


 

Also wenn ich mir ein Dropkick Murphys Album hole, dann brauche ich keine 170 Seiten Anleitung wie ich die CD ins Laufwerk einlege...


----------



## Tikume (31. Dezember 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> einfaches Setup


d.h. Du hast den USB Stecker angesteckt und konntest einfach so lostippen?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Dezember 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir ein Dropkick Murphys Album hole, dann brauche ich keine 170 Seiten Anleitung wie ich die CD ins Laufwerk einlege...



Nicht?
Aber musst doch auf Nummer sicher gehen...?


----------



## vollmi (31. Dezember 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir ein Dropkick Murphys Album hole, dann brauche ich keine 170 Seiten Anleitung wie ich die CD ins Laufwerk einlege...


 

Ups dass es um Musik geht hab ich jetzt nicht mitgeschnitten.

 

Oh hab kurz reingehört, geht ja garnicht um Musik.

 

mfG René


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Dezember 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Nicht?
> Aber musst doch auf Nummer sicher gehen...?


Für dich würde ich so sicher gehen, dass ich den Fritösenkorb nur zur Hälfte mit Pommes fülle um sicher zu gehen, dass auch wirklich alle Pommes im Öl landen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Dezember 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Für dich würde ich so sicher gehen, dass ich den Fritösenkorb nur zur Hälfte mit Pommes fülle um sicher zu gehen, dass auch wirklich alle Pommes im Öl landen.



Darum habe ich dich so lieb.

Hab mir gestern Abend den ersten GoT-Band für'n Kindle geholt. Hab ich im Nachtdienst wenigstens was zu tun.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Dezember 2015)

Tikume schrieb:


> d.h. Du hast den USB Stecker angesteckt und konntest einfach so lostippen?


 

d.h. ich muss mich nicht darum kümmern, nen ps/2 Adapter zu besorgen, weil der Anschluss meines MB die Tastatur nicht erkennen will.


----------



## vollmi (1. Januar 2016)

Schon ein paar Tage da. Aber hab neues Mitglied in der Familie 

Hab ich mir jetzt einfach geschenkt 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (1. Januar 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Habe zwar Respekt vor den Tieren - find' sie aber auch schön. 

 

Gesundes neues Jahr Euch!^^

 

_edit_

Sind das Schornsteine auf den Dächern?

Irgendwie passen die Gebilde imo nicht so recht zu den Gebäuden.

Oder liegt das bei mir gerade am Wein?^^


----------



## vollmi (1. Januar 2016)

Dankedanke.

 

Jap Schornsteine für die Schnitzelheizung des Hühnerstalls und der Wohngebäude.

 

mfG René


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Januar 2016)

Einen Einhorn-Jumpsuit.

 

und ein Borderlands-Fallout-Crossover-Shirt.


----------



## Xarran (1. Januar 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> Schon ein paar Tage da. Aber hab neues Mitglied in der Familie
> 
> Hab ich mir jetzt einfach geschenkt
> 
> ...


 

Warum hat das Pferd fünf Hufe?!


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2016)

WeNiger saufen. Das sind 6 hufe


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (1. Januar 2016)

Aun schrieb:


> WeNiger saufen. Das sind 6 hufe


 

jetzt wo du's sagst, man erkennt echt 6. und irgendwie finde ich, die pferde sehen ziemlich deplatziert auf dem photo aus, oder wie auch immer man es beschreiben soll. komisch halt


----------



## Wynn (2. Januar 2016)

das sind halt 3 pferde auf dem bild


----------



## vollmi (2. Januar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> das sind halt 3 pferde auf dem bild


 

Quatsch. Ich hab eins von Cameron abgekauft, braucht er nicht für Avatar 2.

 

mfG René


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Januar 2016)

Alf Komplettbox. <3


----------



## Grushdak (4. Januar 2016)

einen neuen Avatar

 

Nach den Morrowind-Zeichen ist es nun ein selbst erstellter und bearbeiteter Screenshot aus WoW.

Was der Kreis darstellt, ist fast unmöglich zu erkennen.^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Januar 2016)

Magic Mouse 2 und Tw3 Heart of Stone Box mit Gwint Kartenspiel.
Game of Thrones Staffel 1/3/4 auf Blu Ray.

Jetzt hab ich hoffentlich erstmal genug mit Geld um mich geschmissen.
#Sparmodus an


----------



## Tikume (6. Januar 2016)

Visual Novel Bundle von Indiegala


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (6. Januar 2016)

My Book externe Festplatte 6TB


----------



## Tikume (6. Januar 2016)

Da habe ich die 4TB Version vor 1 oder 2 Jahren gekauft. Als Datenspeicher taugt das Ding allemal, bin da zufrieden.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (6. Januar 2016)

Tikume schrieb:


> Da habe ich die 4TB Version vor 1 oder 2 Jahren gekauft. Als Datenspeicher taugt das Ding allemal, bin da zufrieden.


 

bin seit jeher bei wd oder wenn auch mal samsung platten, egal ob intern oder extern. in erster linie aber halt wd. noch nie schlechte erfahrungen mit gemacht. und für den preis, mal schauen was das dingelchen hergibt


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2016)

tikume gabs bei deinem bundle was gratis zum rubbeln oder war die aktion vorbei ?


----------



## Tikume (6. Januar 2016)

Gerubbelt hab ich da nix.


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2016)

was der wynnn schon wieder unter rubbeln versteht......


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2016)

Bei Indiegala gabs zum jeden Kauf eine Rubbelkarte zum freirubblen wo ein Random Steamkey aus deren Store drinne war das mein ich aun


----------



## Tikume (6. Januar 2016)

Ich nehme an das gilt nur für normale Shop Käufe, nicht für die Bundles.


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2016)

Was der Aun wieder denkt ^^

 

Ich wünsch dir dann viel spass mit dem stück asiatischen kulturgut


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Januar 2016)

Job


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Januar 2016)

Arbeitest du nicht mehr in dieser Elfenhöhle oder was das war?

Aber trotzdem gz!


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Januar 2016)

Nur noch bis zum 21.1


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Januar 2016)

Why dis?


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Januar 2016)

Weil ich mir hier hart unterfordert bin und ein besseres Jobangebot bekommen habe.


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2016)

2x 28 cm pfanne als ersatz für die alte und auf vorrat

 

 

viel erfolg beim neuen job patie


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Januar 2016)

Dann viel Spaß, glaub auch das es in so einem Laden recht langweilig ist.
Gibt zwar coolen Stuff undso, aber relativ wenig zu tun?


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Januar 2016)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß, glaub auch das es in so einem Laden recht langweilig ist.
> Gibt zwar coolen Stuff undso, aber relativ wenig zu tun?


 

Klar, die ersten Monate bist du auch noch total motiviert. Aber wenn dann deine Kollegen faul/dumm/unkollegial sind und du bei Gesprächen mit deinem Chef das Gefühl hast, verarscht zu werden und deine (guten) Ideen nicht angenommen werden - dann nimmt auch irgendwann die eigene Motivation ab. Dann halt immer mal wieder irgendwelche Nerds die einen auf flirty denken (just vor 10 Minuten gerade wieder) und gestresste Muttis, die ihren Frust an dir auslassen, dass ihre Blagen halt für xxx Euros Harry Potter Stuff wollen. 

 

Außerdem kann/will ich hier nicht aufsteigen und auch nicht direkt im Endkonsumtenkontakt des Einzelhandels für immer sein - nope. Thx. Das habe ich jetzt ein gutes Jahr gemacht und hab die Schnauze ordentlich voll. Der Stuff hier ist cool, aber überteuert. Zu tun ist auch genug - aber irgendwann juckt es dich nicht mehr wie ordentlich es im Laden ist oder halt nicht ist, weil in den nächsten 30 Minuten eh wieder irgendwelche Fraggles kommen, die alles durcheinander bringen. 

 

 

Danke Wynn


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Januar 2016)

Ok, dann hätte ich auch keine Lust mehr..
Was wird dein nächster Job?


----------



## Patiekrice (7. Januar 2016)

für einen Verlag das Vertriebs- und Verlagsmanagment im Marketingbereich.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Januar 2016)

Urlaub gebucht. Im April gehts wieder 2 Wochen nach Japan.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (11. Januar 2016)

Toyota Supra Turbo mit Targadach und Handschaltung in absolutem Neuzustand

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (11. Januar 2016)

hui ein mkIV. was hastn für die kiste noch blechen müssen, wenn man fragen darf?
ansonsten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (12. Januar 2016)

Thoor schrieb:


> Toyota Supra Turbo mit Targadach und Handschaltung in absolutem Neuzustand


 

Das ist ja fast wirklich eine Rarität!  

 

Da würde mich der Preis auch interessieren und vorallem..was damit angestellt wird


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Januar 2016)

Mache mir nix aus Autos, aber der sieht schick aus, besonders die Frontscheinwerfer.


----------



## Manowar (12. Januar 2016)

Ich mache mir nichts aus japanischen Autos 

Aber der Motor ist quasi der beste der Welt.

Ohne Teile tauschen zu müssen, kann man den auf 800Pferdchen aufblasen


----------



## Jawul (12. Januar 2016)

Turbo, Targa, Handschaltung, Neuzustand  Rechts Lenker = 30-50Tsd

Links Lenker = 50-100Tsd


----------



## Tikume (12. Januar 2016)

Ich hab zuerst "Turbo Tanga, Handschaltung" gelesen.


----------



## Thoor (12. Januar 2016)

Muss euch entäuschen, ist "nur" ne MKIII Supra, also die MA70 mit dem 7M GTE Motor. Von der MKIII gabs leider kein GIF 

Aber mir gefällt optisch die MKIII besser als die MKIV, wobei wie von Manowar erwähnt der 2JZ mein feuchter Traum ist. Das Nonplusultra bleibt für mich aber ein R33 GTR vSpec  Und die zweite grosse Liebe sind halt die alten Amiflitzer... Als alternative zur MKIII Supra stand ein alter Chrylser New Yorker mit V8 BigBlock. 

 

"Meine" (daran muss ich mich erst noch gewöhnen :') ) Supra ist inwzischen eine kleine Rarität, vorallem in dem Zustand. Ende der 80er gebaut, Handschaltung, Targadach, 3 Liter Turbomotor, dazu gerade mal 80'000km und absoluter Neuzustand (OEM!) ohne dabei Standschäden zu haben.  

 

Da sie wie gesagt komplett OEM ist und ich das nicht ruinieren will (und in zwei Jahren nen Veteran, bzw H Kennzeichen haben könnte) spiele ich mit dem Gedanken sie komplett original zu lassen.

Aktuell habe ich folgende Mods auf dem Zettel falls das mit OEM nichts wird:

 

- Tanabe Turboknie

- Tanabe 3" Downpipe

- Komplettanlage ab Kat (Nurspec oder Einzelanfertigung)

- Tein oder K-Sport Gewindefahrwerk

- XXR 538 Felgen evtl.

 

Motortechnisch gibts beim 7M-GTE einige Möglichkeiten. Da der Motor aber in einem derartigen Traumzustand ist lasse ich die Spielerein, keine Lust durch erhöhten Ladedruck o.Ä. den Lader / Motor zu schrotten. Die Downpipe inkl. Turboknie geben sicherlich auch schon etwas Leistung und tun dem Motor auch gut. 

Falls ich gerade einige User entäuscht habe weil keine MKIV mit 2JZ, mit der MKIII gibts auch einiges an Möglichkeiten:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tWm5mY8t0IM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (13. Januar 2016)

Turbo Tanga wäre auch schön.

 

Bei dem MkIII kann ich es sogar verstehen, warum man den wegen dem Aussehen kauft, beim MkIV definitiv nicht. 

Und dann noch mit so wenigen Km und noch OEM


----------



## Ogil (13. Januar 2016)

Jo - definitiv schoener als ein MkIV - wobei ich einen Supra Celica MkII (also A60) noch bevorzugen wuerde. Und ich vermiss meinen MR2 MkI :<


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2016)

Vor allem ne handschaltung die Kisten haben die doch größten teils nur mit rentner Schaltung ausgeliefert


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Januar 2016)

Karottenbrot.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Januar 2016)

PSG Windrunnerjacket le blau meeres 15/16


----------



## vollmi (13. Januar 2016)

Alaska 2 Reitoverall

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ich hatte schon den Alaska I hat mir 10 Jahre gute Dienste geleistet. Jetzt wollte ich den neuen. Aber warte nun schon seit Wochen auf kaltes Wetter um ihn endlich auszuprobieren. Bei Plus Graden ist der einfach zu warm, viel zu warm. Bis -10 Grad darf man nicht mehr wie n T-Shirt drunter tragen.

 

mfG René


----------



## Tikume (13. Januar 2016)

Da ist noch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk eingetrudelt bei mir heute 

 

[attachment=14015:sinon_small.jpg]

 

 

 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PHmEKIzIuCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (13. Januar 2016)

nette statue das licht gabs dazu oder haste extra zugekauft ?

 

Ich habe Kingsman und Guardians of Galaxy neu als bluray


----------



## Tikume (13. Januar 2016)

Lischt hab isch so rumliegen. Eingefroren im Tiefkühlfach!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Januar 2016)

danke für die Anregung jetzt weiß ich was ich mir in Osaka kaufen werde <3


----------



## Wynn (14. Januar 2016)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> danke für die Anregung jetzt weiß ich was ich mir in Osaka kaufen werde <3


 

Buntes Tiefkühlicht ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Januar 2016)

Apple Watch 42mm in schwarz :v


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2016)

zeigt die auch die zeit an? und wie oft musst du die laden? alle 2 std?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Januar 2016)

Alle 2 Stunden wäre ja noch annehmbar, alle 26,58 Minuten muss das Ding an das umständlich anbringbare Ladekabel gefummelt werden.
Uhrzeit verweigert die Bitch komplett.


----------



## Wynn (15. Januar 2016)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Alle 2 Stunden wäre ja noch annehmbar, alle 26,58 Minuten muss das Ding an das umständlich anbringbare Ladekabel gefummelt werden.
> Uhrzeit verweigert die Bitch komplett.


 

Vieleicht solltest du dir das Wankband oder sonst einen Dynamo für deine Apple Watch holen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Januar 2016)

Ne Vollzeitstelle


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Januar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Vieleicht solltest du dir das Wankband oder sonst einen Dynamo für deine Apple Watch holen


Schick dann deine Mama vorbei.
@Shika Gz bruh!


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Januar 2016)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ne Vollzeitstelle


 

 

\o/


----------



## Belo79 (16. Januar 2016)

Mir war langweilig, habe mir gerade das kleinste Blade & Soul Gründerpaket für nen Zwanziger gekauft und lade gerade den Client.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Januar 2016)

Belo79 schrieb:


> Mir war langweilig, habe mir gerade das kleinste Blade & Soul Gründerpaket für nen Zwanziger gekauft und lade gerade den Client.


 

Hab auch das Gründerpaket und schon 20+ Stunden in der Beta (oder eher den vielen Beta) gespielt. Das große Plus ist sicher das Combat-System, sehr comboorientiert  Leider ist das Spiel quasi die Definition von asiatischen MMOs. Sehr bunt, vollgeklatschtes UI (was man aber ändern kann), große Brüste und Rassen, die schon kleinen Kindern ähneln. PvP sticht sicher heraus, PvE hab ich noch nix gesehen.


----------



## Belo79 (17. Januar 2016)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hab auch das Gründerpaket und schon 20+ Stunden in der Beta (oder eher den vielen Beta) gespielt. Das große Plus ist sicher das Combat-System, sehr comboorientiert  Leider ist das Spiel quasi die Definition von asiatischen MMOs. Sehr bunt, vollgeklatschtes UI (was man aber ändern kann), große Brüste und Rassen, die schon kleinen Kindern ähneln. PvP sticht sicher heraus, PvE hab ich noch nix gesehen.


Jup, ist nicht schlecht das Spiel, macht Spaß. Der Asialook ist schon heftig, da hast du Recht.

Habe gerade ca. 1 Sunde gebraucht um meinen Charakter zu erstellen (der nomal aussieht) und habe danach die ersten Quests hinter mich gebracht.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Januar 2016)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [...]Sehr bunt, vollgeklatschtes UI (was man aber ändern kann), große Brüste und Rassen, die schon kleinen Kindern ähneln. PvP sticht sicher heraus, PvE hab ich noch nix gesehen.


 

und genau das ist der Grund, wieso ich die Beta rund 3 Stunden gespielt habe und es danach deinstalliert habe.


----------



## Xarran (18. Januar 2016)

Naja, wenn der erste Raidboss ein halbnacktes Mädchen mit Minigun ist, dann scheidet das Game für mich aus.

 

Zocke derzeit FF14 und immernoch Battlefront/TESO auf der Box


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2016)

Muse Tickets für Hamburg. Nicht billig aber yolo.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Januar 2016)

Artwizz Rubbercase in schwarz für's MBP.
3 Retro Glühbirnen für meine Stehlampe.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Januar 2016)

Crystal Castles
Crystal Castles ||
Crystal Castles |||

Sehr angenehme Hintergrundmusik.


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Februar 2016)

Darth Vader's 2007 Master replica Lichtschwert.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Februar 2016)

Nike Windrunner Jacke in schwarz/weiß, ne Time Capsule damit ich das lästige Festplattenanstecken los bin und Tunnel in 34/36/38/40 damit ich endlich mal weiter dehne.


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2016)

Tunnel in 34/36/38/40 damit ich endlich mal weiter dehne.

 

was für ne grösse ist das ? selbst in mm währen das 4 cm


----------



## Veshrae (3. Februar 2016)

was für ne grösse ist das ? selbst in mm währen das 4 cm 

 

Das sind tätslich mm (:


----------



## Ogil (3. Februar 2016)

Na hoffentlich. Inches oder Meter waeren doch etwas unpraktisch...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Februar 2016)

was für ne grösse ist das ? selbst in mm währen das 4 cm 

Du kanst ja probieren dir 34cm Tunnel ins Ohr zu stecken. :-D


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2016)

Du kanst ja probieren dir 34cm Tunnel ins Ohr zu stecken. :-D

 

Nope die Dehnungen von Löchern überlass ich dir 

 


 

Das sind tätslich mm (:

 

Thx mich halt gewundert weil 4 cm erschienen mir halt sehr gross


----------



## Veshrae (3. Februar 2016)

Nope die Dehnungen von Löchern überlass ich dir 

 

 

Thx mich halt gewundert weil 4 cm erschienen mir halt sehr gross 

 

Sind es auch. Hab selbst "nur" 2x10 und 1x8mm


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Februar 2016)

Habe imo 2x 32, sprich 3,2cm das ist sogar relativ klein finde ich. Aber ist wohl die Gewohnheit.

Finde 42-44am Schönsten, aber mal gucken, jetzt mach ich erstmal 40. Nach 2 Jahren auf 32.


----------



## Magogan (3. Februar 2016)

Sony VPL-HW55ES Full HD 3D Projektor als Ausstellungsstück für nur 2000 Euro


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Februar 2016)

Nope die Dehnungen von Löchern überlass ich dir 

Na das nenn ich doch mal ne Vorlage.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Februar 2016)

Na das nenn ich doch mal ne Vorlage.



Ist halt ne Ausstattungsfrage. :-D


----------



## Tikume (4. Februar 2016)

Solange der Lochdurchmesser nicht definiert ist?


----------



## Veshrae (16. Februar 2016)

Gestern mir nun doch das OPT bestellt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Februar 2016)

The Division


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Februar 2016)

hab mir die beta runtergeladen die heute startet.


----------



## Ogil (19. Februar 2016)

Ja - ebenfalls. Heute Abend mal anspielen und dann werde ich nach diesem Wochenende entscheiden, ob ich das Spiel kaufe...


----------



## eMJay (19. Februar 2016)

Dito,

 

Auf der PS4 ist es schon seid der Closed Beta

 

Aufm Lappi lädt es gerade.


----------



## Xarran (19. Februar 2016)

Ich spiele die OB seit gestern auf der Box.

 

Mir gefällt The Division bisher richtig gut. Das Setting ist grandios, die Spielorte detailliert und die Präsentation gelungen.

Ich hatte vorher ein bisschen Angst, dass das Deckungssystem dem Spiel die nötige Shooter-Action rauben würde, aber genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall: In schwierigen Fights hechtet man von einer Deckung zur nächsten und ist ziemlich oft in Bewegung, um sich einen strategisch cleveren Platz zum Ballern zu suchen. Wenn Ubisoft die Post-Release-Inhalte nicht vergeigt, wird das ein richtig tolles Spiel.

 

Zusammen mit neuem AVR plus Boxensystem dürfte es ordentlich rattern im Wohnzimmer


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2016)

Ne Menge Filme:

 

Sicario (BD)

Str8 outta compton (BD)

The Martian (BD)

Inside out bzw. Alles steht kopf (DVD)

Wall-E (DVD)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Februar 2016)

Sicario<3


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Februar 2016)

Ne Menge Filme:

 

Sicario (BD)

Str8 outta compton (BD)

The Martian (BD)

Inside out bzw. Alles steht kopf (DVD)

 

Einkaufsliste nach den Oscarnominierungen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2016)

Könnte man denken, ist aber nur bei STR8 OUTTA COMPTON der Fall  The Martian hab ich schon im Kino gesehen, Inside Out werde ich mit meinen Kiddies in der Schule gucken (außerdem soll der ja selbst für uns "Erwachsenen" was sein). Sicario wollte ich damals schon im Kino sehen, kam leider nicht dazu. 

 

Ich will wieder Weg von Netflix und Co kommen und mehr Filme kaufen.


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Februar 2016)

Alles steht Kopf ist grandios.


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Februar 2016)

inside out ist toll...aber am meisten hats mir die szene im abspann angetan.


----------



## ZAM (23. Februar 2016)

Microsoft Webcam HD ersetzt, weil die (Achtung), nicht mit Windows 10 funktioniert bzw. beim Streamen sich dauernd selbst beendet (Keine kompatiblen Treiber vorhanden).   
 
Jetzt: LOGITECH C920 HD Pro


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Februar 2016)

Ich hab mein komplettes Windows 10 mit Windows 7 ersetzt. War noch nie so froh über ein Windows "downgrade".


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

fürn Advance.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Februar 2016)

There is a hell believe me i have seen it, there is a heaven lets keep it a secret von Bmth und mezzaine von Massive Attack.

Sowie *Crime und Real Crimes.


----------



## Veshrae (24. Februar 2016)

Gestern mir nun doch das OPT bestellt.

 

Liegt heute in der Packstation - morgen in meinen Händen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Februar 2016)

Drei CD's von Cold in May und deren neuen Ep vorbestellt, leider nur digital und ein Nachtara Plüsch.


----------



## ZAM (28. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (1. März 2016)

War ja ne Zeit nicht da. In der Zeit hab ich einiges gekauft...einiges. Das Wichtigste:

 

Intel Core i5 6600k @4,4GHz

Asus Z170 Pro Gaming

16 GB DDR4 RAM

Asus Strix R390 OC 

BeQuiet E10 550W modular

Samsung 850 500GB

Das Ganze werkelt in einem ebenfalls neuen Fractal Define R5.

 

Monitor: Asus VS278H

 

Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix zum 30er.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2016)

Gehäuse sieht gut aus Legendary, werd ich mir wohl auch besorgen, wenn ich demnächst aufrüste. Hast du drinne denn genug Platz ?


----------



## ZAM (1. März 2016)

Gehäuse sieht gut aus Legendary, werd ich mir wohl auch besorgen, wenn ich demnächst aufrüste. Hast du drinne denn genug Platz ? 

Absolut.


----------



## Legendary (2. März 2016)

Gehäuse sieht gut aus Legendary, werd ich mir wohl auch besorgen, wenn ich demnächst aufrüste. Hast du drinne denn genug Platz ? 

 

Du wirst Platz haben. 

 

Das Gehäuse ist zwar nicht gerade günstig, aber meiner Meinung nach das beste Gehäuse das ich je hatte. Verarbeitungsqualität, Dämmung, Platz und Usability sind genial. Ich würde es jederzeit wieder kaufen. Ich habe in der Front übrigens noch einen 140mm Lüfter von Fractal nachgerüstet, so dass zwei vorne kühle Luft reinblasen.


----------



## ZAM (2. März 2016)

Was Legendary schreibt 

 

 

@Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://forum.buffed.de/index.php?app=community&module=games&section=details&gameid=339


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. März 2016)

Ist's gut Zam?

* Crimes Abo, noch'n Real Crimes Magazin, sowie ein Buch über Serienmörder. Mal gucken ob ich irgendwie an Bodyfarm komme, ohne das ich'n 50er hinblättern muss.


----------



## ZAM (2. März 2016)

@Sozi: 

Weiß noch nicht, hatte noch keine Zeit. Werde heute oder am Wochenende spielen.

 

 

@Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://forum.buffed.de/index.php?app=community&module=games&section=details&gameid=340


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2016)

@Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://forum.buffed.de/index.php?app=community&module=games&section=details&gameid=340

 



 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETlDGKRdWEE

 

bei mir gabs deponia teil 4


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2016)

Du wirst Platz haben. 

 

Das Gehäuse ist zwar nicht gerade günstig, aber meiner Meinung nach das beste Gehäuse das ich je hatte. Verarbeitungsqualität, Dämmung, Platz und Usability sind genial. Ich würde es jederzeit wieder kaufen. Ich habe in der Front übrigens noch einen 140mm Lüfter von Fractal nachgerüstet, so dass zwei vorne kühle Luft reinblasen.

 

Preis ist mir relativ wurscht. Knapp über 100 habe ich auch damals für meins bezahlt, und das war ohne Dämmung und Staubschutz. Werde wohl ~500&#8364; in neue Teile investieren. RAM, neues Netzteil und Gehäuse (wenn noch mehr übrig bleibt, vielleicht auch noch ne neue Graka. weiß nicht wie weit ich mit meiner 960 komme).

 

Painschkes I need u soon ok ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. März 2016)

Preis ist mir relativ wurscht. Knapp über 100 habe ich auch damals für meins bezahlt, und das war ohne Dämmung und Staubschutz. Werde wohl ~500 in neue Teile investieren. RAM, neues Netzteil und Gehäuse (wenn noch mehr übrig bleibt, vielleicht auch noch ne neue Graka. weiß nicht wie weit ich mit meiner 960 komme).
 
Painschkes I need u soon ok ? 



Du hast doch eh quasi keine Ausgaben. Bau dir ne Höllenmaschine.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2016)

Mein PC jetzt ist schon nicht schlecht, soll ja diese Woche noch ein Iphone dazu kommen, und 1k möchte ich jetzt nicht ausgeben. 

 

Übrigens zahle ich auch Miete. Zwar nicht so viel, aber ich zahle


----------



## painschkes (2. März 2016)

Painschkes I need u soon ok ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Aye Aye!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. März 2016)

Painschkes, ich melde mich schonmal für Oktober rum an, ja?:v


----------



## Ogil (4. März 2016)

Demnaechst: Painschkes im Vorbesteller-Paket mit Early Access!

Neu hab ich das Doppel-Remake "Heavy Rain / Two Souls" fuer die PS4. Und bald Wochenende \o/


----------



## bkeleanor (4. März 2016)

Ist's gut Zam?

 

Oh ja. kommen viele kindheitserinnerungen an den könig der löwen hoch. bespielsweise den ollen rafiki oder den titel song den ich hier einfach nach gehör wiedergebe....AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! se'wenja, wa wa wa giiiziii ahh waaa....wenjaa heee!

überigens man spielt einen jäger des stamms wenja :-)


----------



## painschkes (4. März 2016)

Ich muss erstmal Sh1k4ri antworten - hab ich total verpeilt. ._.

 

Aber ja, ist notiert mit Oktober.

 

@Topic:

 

Eine Durftkerze - jaja..Ruhe.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. März 2016)

@Topic:




Schreib 'n Review!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. März 2016)

Oh ja. kommen viele kindheitserinnerungen an den könig der löwen hoch. bespielsweise den ollen rafiki oder den titel song den ich hier einfach nach gehör wiedergebe....AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! se'wenja, wa wa wa giiiziii ahh waaa....wenjaa heee!
überigens man spielt einen jäger des stamms wenja :-)



Hab auch so Bock drauf. :x

@Painschkes, nur kein Stress ist ja noch jede Menge Zeit. <:


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. März 2016)

Farcry Primal bestellt :v


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2016)

EEEEEENDLICH fertig mit meinem PC. Foto gibt es, wenn Kabel ordentlich verlegt wurden. Sonst würden hier glaube ich einige nen Anfall kriegen bei dem Salat 

 

i7 4790

Gigabyte Z9ZX-S

16 GB RAM HyperX

Corsair CX750M


----------



## Thoor (9. März 2016)

Ne HKS Silent Hi Power Catback Anlage... meine Nachbarn werden mich hassen     

 

Und wenn dann noch die offene 3" Downpipe drin ist gute Nacht


----------



## Legendary (11. März 2016)

i7 4790

 

 

WARUM?!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. März 2016)

WARUM?!  



Genau du booN, hätteste mal die gekauft:
https://m.alternate.de/details.xhtml?p=1147053
!!!11elf


----------



## Legendary (11. März 2016)

Naaa auch ned! 

 

Sondern eine vernünftige neue Skylake Generation und nicht den Mist von vorvorgestern. Kein DDR4 Support, kein Overclocking und auch nicht viel günstiger als der aktuelle i7-6700k...ne ne ne.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2016)

Ist mir im Endeffekt auch bewusst geworden, i7 6700k hätte mehr Sinn gemacht. Nur hätte ich mir den dann erstmal kaufen müssen. Den i7 4790 hatte ich schon hier. Bin da nicht so auf dem neusten Stand. (Vor allem von den Preisen her)

 

Das Fractal Gehäuse ist übrigens echt der Hammer. Für ein Mid-Tower aber auch nicht grade klein.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. März 2016)

Naaa auch ned! 
 
Sondern eine vernünftige neue Skylake Generation und nicht den Mist von vorvorgestern. Kein DDR4 Support, kein Overclocking und auch nicht viel günstiger als der aktuelle i7-6700k...ne ne ne.



Ich hab doch gar keine Ahnung.


----------



## Legendary (12. März 2016)

Ist mir im Endeffekt auch bewusst geworden, i7 6700k hätte mehr Sinn gemacht. Nur hätte ich mir den dann erstmal kaufen müssen. Den i7 4790 hatte ich schon hier. Bin da nicht so auf dem neusten Stand. (Vor allem von den Preisen her)

 

Das Fractal Gehäuse ist übrigens echt der Hammer. Für ein Mid-Tower aber auch nicht grade klein.

 

Naja ok wenn du den Prozzi schon hattest...trotzdem meiner Meinung nach der falsche Weg auf Technik von Anfang 2014 zu setzen, der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil des i7-6700k gegenüber des Alten ist nicht so eklatant, vor allem nicht ohne OC aber das ganze System profitiert von der neuen Architektur und ist auch zukunftsfähig, mit DDR3 bist du jetzt dann bald veraltet, vor allem kostet DDR4 nicht mehr (viel) mehr, da die Nachfrage die letzten Monate stark gestiegen ist, bald ist aufgrund geringerer Produktion DDR3 sogar teurer, konnte man schon immer beobachten. 

Wenigstens hast du dich für das R5 entschieden, ich sag ja das das Gehäuse top ist.  Gefällt dir das Kabelmanagement und die Tür mit Filtern und Dämmung? (die man übrigens mit Links- und Rechtsanschlag montieren kann  )

 


Ich hab doch gar keine Ahnung. 

 

Achso. 

 

BTW:

 

1x Skinny Jeans von Jack& Jones

1x Chino von Review

 

<3


----------



## vollmi (14. März 2016)

Da sich die Sümpfe der Traurigkeit in meinen Stall ausgebreitet haben und kein Hufeisen mehr halten will, hab ich mir gedacht scheiss drauf, ich mach jetzt auf Barhuf und zieh den Zossen Turnschuhe an wenns auf die Strasse geht.

 

Also hab ich jetzt neu Renegade Hufschuhe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (14. März 2016)

REHSCHPECKT vollmi......

 

Dafür das Du Hufe hast schreibst Du wirklich sehr leserlich


----------



## Xarran (14. März 2016)

Uh....voll Cyborg-mäßig


----------



## vollmi (15. März 2016)

REHSCHPECKT vollmi......

 

Dafür das Du Hufe hast schreibst Du wirklich sehr leserlich  

 

Gell, geb mir grösste Mühe


----------



## bkeleanor (15. März 2016)

ich schreib aber auch nicht mit den füssen :-)

 

thema

Fitbit Surge


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. März 2016)

Hurley Windparka Camouflage von Nike.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2016)

Sind Hurley und Nike nicht 2 Marken ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. März 2016)

Dunno ist jedenfalls aus'm Nikeshop.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. März 2016)

Hoffendlich bald einen PandarenJumpSuit ^^


----------



## Ogil (20. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (20. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (20. März 2016)

Nur eine Grafikkarte? Voll wenig!!!!1
... Was ist da jetzt neu?

Ich hab King of Queens und The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 2 3D bestellt, mal sehen, ob Amazon das diesmal pünktlich liefert. Die Zustellung von GoT Staffel 5 hat sich auch verzögert, weshalb ich den GoT-Abend mit einem Kumpel absagen musste bzw. wir haben Aliens geguckt und gezockt, und Police Academy 1-7 ist ebenfalls nicht rechtzeitig angekommen...


----------



## Veshrae (21. März 2016)

The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 2 3D

 

Ist das nicht ein bisschen Geldverschwendung? :p


----------



## Aun (21. März 2016)

Bei ihm ist alles Geldverschwendung. Wobei ich glaub er Hi es sich nur wegen peta geholt ^^


----------



## ZAM (21. März 2016)

Nur eine Grafikkarte? Voll wenig!!!!1

 

Und hinterher wundern ...


----------



## Veshrae (23. März 2016)

Endlich ein NAS + genügend Speicher.

Hoffe das kommt morgen, spätestens Samstags dann an.


----------



## Magogan (24. März 2016)

Und hinterher wundern ...

Wie meinen?

Ist das nicht ein bisschen Geldverschwendung? :p

Könnte man natürlich auch im Internet herunterladen... Gibt bestimmt ein paar dezentrale Sicherungskopien davon 

Aber gute Frage... Ich sollte mehr spielen, das ist günstiger von den Kosten pro Spielzeit.

Hab Zutaten für Pfannkuchen neu. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch eine Brandschutzversicherung bei meinen Kochkünsten xD


----------



## ZAM (24. März 2016)

Wie meinen?


Überzogene Poserei war hier bisher immer der Ausgangspunkt der Streitereien.


----------



## Magogan (24. März 2016)

Wie Poserei? Das ist ein Forum für Gamer, da kann man ja wohl erwarten, dass die Leute mindestens 2 Grafikkarten haben, um Minecraft flüssig spielen zu können. Außerdem war das nicht ganz ernst gemeint...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. März 2016)

Wusste gar nicht das der Begriff Gamer sich über die Ausgabe an Geld definiert.


----------



## ZAM (24. März 2016)

Wie Poserei? Das ist ein Forum für Gamer, da kann man ja wohl erwarten, dass die Leute mindestens 2 Grafikkarten haben, um Minecraft flüssig spielen zu können. Außerdem war das nicht ganz ernst gemeint...


Es geht nur um die Art und weise, wie du es dann immer verkaufst. Permanentes "Ihr seid Scheiße, ich habe Geld" ist der falsche Weg, um Beef zu vermeiden.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 
The Naked And Famous -
In Rolling Waves


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. März 2016)

We are leaving ist sau schön.


----------



## Xarran (25. März 2016)

Es geht nur um die Art und weise, wie du es dann immer verkaufst. Permanentes "Ihr seid Scheiße, ich habe Geld" ist der falsche Weg, um Beef zu vermeiden.

 

 

 

Ja, so ist das: Geld haben und Geld verdienen sich zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Bleibt die Frage, womit man sich mehr brüsten kann.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. März 2016)

naja, Trump ist mit der Nummer erfolgreich... ^^


----------



## Xarran (25. März 2016)

naja, Trump ist mit der Nummer erfolgreich... ^^

 

Ja, aber der hat wenigstens ne geile Frisur ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. März 2016)

Ja, aber der hat wenigstens ne geile Frisur ^^



Und ist im Vergleich zu Magogan sogar noch sympathisch._.


----------



## Magogan (26. März 2016)

Werde ich sympathischer, wenn ich mich dafür einsetze, Leute in Guantanamo zu foltern?

Nicht direkt neu, aber ich habe meine Motivation wiedergefunden. Lag in der Ecke neben dem Staubsauger.

Und Kung Fu Panda 3 und Zoomania vorbestellt. Als hätte ich nicht genug Filme für die nächsten 5 Jahre xD


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. März 2016)

Manchmal habe ich echt Mitleid für meine Postboten, weil ich so viel Kleinkram bestelle. Allerdings verhindere ich wohl deren Arbeitsplatzgefährdung. 

 

Da es aus UK kommt bin ich mal gespannt wie lange es dauert, aber naja.

Jede Menge Werkzeug wie High Precision Cutter, Feilen, Handbohrer etc. & ne Tamiya Workstation w/ magnifying Lens. 

 

Okay eig. braucht kein Mensch ne Workstation, aber da mein Schreibtisch neu ist, ne Glasplatte hat, nur ne Tiefe von 40cm besitzt und mit 120cm auch nicht wirklich lang ist passt das Ding perfekt und sieht ordentlich aus. Zumal ich es hochstellen kann und damit katzensicher ist...

 

Aber am Besten ist wohl das es ne integrierte Lampe so wie Lupe hat, denn wie Wynn sehe ich altersbedingt nicht mehr so geil. 

 

Ansonsten habe ich wirklich günstig noch 3 Heavy Mortar von Forgeworld aus zweiter Hand gekauft. (Nur zusammengebaut, was eigentlich schon ein No-Go ist für mich).) Da die Pissnelken von Forgeworld die aber aus dem Sortiment genommen haben, bin ich doch recht froh noch ein paar Modelle erstanden zu haben. 

 

 

Da das alles Dinge für die nächsten 10 Jahre oder so sind, regt mich der Preis im Modellbau auch nicht sooo auf. Rechnet sich halt irgendwann runter. Vieles ist genauso teuer, dafür kurzlebiger. Zumal vieles sehr preisstabil ist und der Wertverfall nicht so immens ist. Selbst für absolute Misshandlung der Minis ist noch 50-60% des NP's drinne.


----------



## Aun (28. März 2016)

Ich kann dir noch die regelbücher aus der 1. Edition verkaufen, wenn du willst. Neu und jede Menge fluff &#128518;


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. März 2016)

Nur mit nem autogramm


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. März 2016)

Yay mein Pandaren Jumpsuit ist da  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (30. März 2016)

Ist das sowas wie ein Schlafanzug?


----------



## Veshrae (31. März 2016)

Ich will auch sowas!


----------



## Aun (31. März 2016)

1. Damit erkennt jeder nen Deppen 2. Damit springen (jump suit ) die furries ohne Schirm ausm flugzeug.

@ schrotti


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. März 2016)

Vielleicht ist bloody ja ein "Otaku".


----------



## Schrottinator (31. März 2016)

Vielleicht ist bloody ja ein "Otaku".

Ein japanischer Hipster, der verzweifelt versucht von jedem als "Nerd" bezeichnet zu werden?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. März 2016)

Du drückst das so abwertend aus. :/


----------



## Aun (31. März 2016)

That's what he said &#128518;


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. März 2016)

Warhammer Vision. :s


----------



## Veshrae (1. April 2016)

Neuer Receiver kam gestern.

Dazu gabs noch 'n neuen Router, neue Remote Control.

 

Nächste Woche dann endlich einen neuen Schreibtisch.

Nie wieder IKEA Tische....


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. April 2016)

Why this? Meiner ist vom Ikea und sau geil. :v


----------



## Veshrae (1. April 2016)

Weil die Verarbeitung einfach viel zu billig ist.

Hab die eine schwarze "Holz" Platte.

Löst sich mittlerweile an allen Kanten ein bisschen auf.

 

Dazu kommt, dass Ikea Tischplatten + Beine so leicht sind, dass meine Katzen den immer wieder verschieben.

Hab mir nun auf Ebay Rohstahl-Tischbeine und dazu ne Massivholztischplatte.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. April 2016)

Urghh, das klingt unerfreulich. Hab aber auch Metallbeine. Nie wieder würde ich mir ein Tisch mit Holzfüßen zulegen.


----------



## Ogil (1. April 2016)

Also mein Schreibtisch (bzw. ein als Schreibtisch genutzter Esstisch) von Ikea ist aus Massivholz und entsprechend solide und sauschwer.

Kommt halt drauf an was man genau kauft und das ist ja eher kein Ikea-Problem sondern eines des speziellen Produkts. Ich hab auch so ein paar Billig-Tischchen die dann freilich nur Presspappe mit Holz-Look-Furnier sind.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. April 2016)

Also mein Schreibtisch (bzw. ein als Schreibtisch genutzter Esstisch) von Ikea ist aus Massivholz und entsprechend solide und sauschwer.

Kommt halt drauf an was man genau kauft und das ist ja eher kein Ikea-Problem sondern eines des speziellen Produkts. Ich hab auch so ein paar Billig-Tischchen die dann freilich nur Presspappe mit Holz-Look-Furnier sind.

 

Es gibt auch nur zwei Arten von Möbeln habe ich das Gefühl: Billig und schlecht, teuer und gut.


----------



## Veshrae (1. April 2016)

Zahle hier jetzt auch für ne Eichenplatte (1800 * 800 * 27 mm) "nur" 80&#8364;.


----------



## Aun (1. April 2016)

Ein Glück hab ich nen serverschrank als Tisch Gestell und ne kratzfeste mdf platte drauf &#128514;


----------



## painschkes (1. April 2016)

- Cubot H1

- Ikea Malm Kommode

- eventuell noch einen Halter/Ständer für das Handy


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (1. April 2016)

Weil die Verarbeitung einfach viel zu billig ist.

Hab die eine schwarze "Holz" Platte.

Löst sich mittlerweile an allen Kanten ein bisschen auf.

 

Dazu kommt, dass Ikea Tischplatten + Beine so leicht sind, dass meine Katzen den immer wieder verschieben.

Meine Schwarzen Platten sind nach 6 Jahren immer noch 100% in Ordnung.


----------



## Aun (1. April 2016)

Tja wer selbst bei ikea zu geizig ist kauft immer alle 1-2 Jahre neu


----------



## EspCap (6. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Bald... wenn es Apple endlich mal verschickt


----------



## Veshrae (8. April 2016)

So, der neue Tisch:

http://i.imgur.com/EVGfEdl.jpg

 

Man sieht schön, dass einige Kabel noch sichtbar sind.

Liegt daran, dass für den Rest der Wohnung ein paar Kabel zu kurz waren und ich heute noch einiges verlegen muss.

Da kommt dann alles gemeinsam in den Kabelkanal.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. April 2016)

Antiheld Bundle vorbestellt und n Watch Ladekabel.


----------



## Balluardo (9. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Passend zum Saisonstart, GO!


----------



## Patiekrice (9. April 2016)

ui - was wiegt das Teil?


----------



## Balluardo (9. April 2016)

ui - was wiegt das Teil?

 

Irgendwas zwischen 7-8 kg. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, ausschlaggebend für mich war die Optik, ich stehe auf die Aero Flitzer von Cervelo. 

Wenn ich mein eigenes Gewicht dazu addiere, ist der Technik Vorteil wieder dahin.


----------



## Patiekrice (9. April 2016)

Wenn ich mein eigenes Gewicht dazu addiere, ist der Technik Vorteil wieder dahin.    

 

Eben das war mein Gedanke


----------



## Balluardo (9. April 2016)

Bei meinem ersten Rad habe ich das noch mit meiner Frau diskutiert. Sie hat 10 Sekunden darüber nachgedacht und dann resümiert, ich solle mal lieber 2 Wochen Diät halten, das spart uns dann 2000 Euro.  

Das Teil habe ich jetzt relativ günstig geschossen, da konnte man kein Veto einlegen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. April 2016)

Bei Forgeworld bestellt.
-Dkok Infantry Squad Firing
-Dkok Infantry Squad Firing Advanced
-Dkok Infantry Squad Grenadiers
-Dkok Deathrider Squadron
-2x Thudd Guns
-Heavy Artillery Carriage with Medusa Siege Gun
-Heavy Artillery Carriage with Earthshaker Cannon

Somit ist zumindest fast 1/3 meiner "Liste" abgedeckt.

 

 

Imperial Knights Renegade, hab ich wenigstens direkt Allies und 2 Knights + Gelände für 150 Euro nenn ich fair.


----------



## SkoII (17. April 2016)

Aus den vergangenen 3 Wochen:

 

- Rise of the Tomb Raider

- Witcher 3

- Division (war bei der Grafikkarte dabei)

 

- Neuer PC:

 

6700k

16GB DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher

GTX 980 Ti

 

Werde die Tage mal ein Foto machen für "Wo zockst du?", damit der Thread nicht in Vergessenheit gerät.


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2016)

Abschaffung: AF-S DX NIKKOR 18&#8211;105 mm 1:3,5&#8211;5,6G ED VR

 

Anschaffung: Entweder das 50mm 1.8 oder das 35mm 1.8 - überlege gerade noch. :'D


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. April 2016)

Ein paar Figuren aus Japan. (Den Gummibären rechts *links ausgeschlossen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (19. April 2016)

das ist links du weaboo


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. April 2016)

sry, ich sollte nicht von der Arbeit posten, da ist rechts links und links rechts.


----------



## vollmi (20. April 2016)

Einen Lay-z-spa hawaii neu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Erstaunlich. Auf den Bildern hat der so klein ausgesehen. Aber ich kann mich mit meinen 184cm voll ausstrecken und bin immernoch komplett im Wasser. Nicht so wie in meiner Badewanne, wo ich entweder kalte Knie oder kalte Schultern bekomme.

 

Macht echt spass. Ist aber mehr als Entscheidungsfindung gedacht. Wenn ich nach nem halben Jahr immernoch fast jeden Tag reinfalle. Dann werde ich mir n festen Whirlpool zulegen.

 

mfG René


----------



## Manowar (20. April 2016)

Und ich will wieder nach Hawaii 

 

Also ich liege nicht mehr wirklich drin.

Das Wasser zu pflegen nervt mich ungemein.

Wenn man das Teil einfach mal ne längere Zeit stehen lassen will, muss man halt auch mit Chemie arbeiten.

Kommt im Sommer nur noch bei heissen Temperaturen raus.


----------



## Veshrae (20. April 2016)

Habe mir gestern dann doch endlich 2x Canton Ergo 690 DC in Schwarz bestellt.


----------



## painschkes (21. April 2016)

Ein Paar QPAD QH-85 zum quatschen im TS..für's Musik hören hab ich dann weiterhin meine DT990.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. April 2016)

HS preorder.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. April 2016)

Das 50er Kartenpack oder was?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. April 2016)

Jap.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. April 2016)

Ich hab noch 2200 gold oder so angespart. vill hol ich mir das pack aber auch noch, sobald ich weis wer mein nächstes gehalt bezahlt ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. April 2016)

Naja hab irgendwas mit 14k staub + Massen an Karten die ich nicht brauche zum stauben. Aber Booster öffnen macht sooo Spaß-.-


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. April 2016)

Fjällräven Kanken Rucksack von meiner Mum & ein Huion A3 Lighttracer von meiner Herzensdame.


----------



## Wynn (22. April 2016)

Über Amazon bei Converterstore einen HDMI Splitter gekauft - sah erst aus als würde ich direkt bei Amazon kaufen war aber dann ein getarnter Marketplace Verkauf sah später dann via Bestellbestätigung

 

Support sagt liegt an meinen Kabel komisch das mit den Kabeln alle anderen Geräte ohne Probleme gehen. Alle weiteren Support Anfragen wurden geschlossen.

 

Drecksding funktioniert nicht und hat meine Kopfhörer gekillt. Support sagt liegt an meinen Kabel komisch das mit den Kabeln alle anderen Geräte ohne Probleme gehen. Alle weiteren Support Anfragen wurden geschlossen.

 

 

Beim Rücksenden sehe ich versteckte AGB die vorher nicht angezeigt wurden. Rückversand verboten muss erst via Fax / Brief angekündigt werden dann gibts Formulare per post für den Rückversand. Porto 5,95 trägt Käufer und Werverlust von 50% selbst wenn es ein Defekt ist.

 

Nach Abzug von Porto (Hin und zurück) und Wertverlust würden gerademal von der Kaufsumme 10 euro übrig bleiben


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. April 2016)

Klingt nach geplantem Betrug.


----------



## Xarran (22. April 2016)

Über Amazon bei Converterstore einen HDMI Splitter gekauft - sah erst aus als würde ich direkt bei Amazon kaufen war aber dann ein getarnter Marketplace Verkauf sah später dann via Bestellbestätigung

 

Support sagt liegt an meinen Kabel komisch das mit den Kabeln alle anderen Geräte ohne Probleme gehen. Alle weiteren Support Anfragen wurden geschlossen.

 

Drecksding funktioniert nicht und hat meine Kopfhörer gekillt. Support sagt liegt an meinen Kabel komisch das mit den Kabeln alle anderen Geräte ohne Probleme gehen. Alle weiteren Support Anfragen wurden geschlossen.

 

 

Beim Rücksenden sehe ich versteckte AGB die vorher nicht angezeigt wurden. Rückversand verboten muss erst via Fax / Brief angekündigt werden dann gibts Formulare per post für den Rückversand. Porto 5,95 trägt Käufer und Werverlust von 50% selbst wenn es ein Defekt ist.

 

Nach Abzug von Porto (Hin und zurück) und Wertverlust würden gerademal von der Kaufsumme 10 euro übrig bleiben

 

Wenn die Ware defekt ist, also einen Mangel aufweist, kann es keinen Wertverlust geben. Diese Klausel in den AGB ist nichtig.

Im Übrigens gelten natürlich die AGB, die Du beim Abschluss des Kaufvertrags gesehen hast und keine, die für dich erst hinterher einsehbar werden (wodurch auch immer).


----------



## Wynn (22. April 2016)

habe mal jetzt direkt via amazon das laufen lassen mal schauen ob das hilft


----------



## Rasselhoff (6. Mai 2016)

Hab mir nen BMW f30 gegönnt [emoji4] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem E6853 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Mai 2016)

Sowas als ersten und bisher einzigen Post? Stroooonk!


----------



## Xarran (6. Mai 2016)

Sowas als ersten und bisher einzigen Post? Stroooonk!

 

Muhaha.

Kam mir auch in den Sinn. Vor allem als ich dann noch "Gesendet von meinem E6853 mit Tapatalk" las.

 

Klingt für mich wie: "Schaut euch meinen geilen neuen BMW an, den ich extra mit meinem 500-Euro-Smartphone fotografiert habe"


----------



## Veshrae (9. Mai 2016)

Muhaha.

Kam mir auch in den Sinn. Vor allem als ich dann noch "Gesendet von meinem E6853 mit Tapatalk" las.

 

Klingt für mich wie: "Schaut euch meinen geilen neuen BMW an, den ich extra mit meinem 500-Euro-Smartphone fotografiert habe"       

 

"Ey mann alter, hat meine Mum mir geschenkt eh was geht mit dir?"

 

@Topic: Hab mir 3 Boxen bestellt.

Ende Monat dann bei mir (:


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Mai 2016)

Eben Tattootermin ausgemacht für den 21.5, endlich ein Arschgeweih.&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Aun (10. Mai 2016)

Eben Tattootermin ausgemacht für den 21.5, endlich ein Arschgeweih.&#10084;&#65039;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel spaß damit


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Mai 2016)

Ey raus aus meiner Cloud.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

und einen neuen Sport-BH.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Mai 2016)

und einen neuen Sport-BH.

 

"Zeig mal!" - Mit diesen Worten gehe ich jetzt in die Ecke und schäme mich.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Mai 2016)

<3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2016)

"Zeig mal!" - Mit diesen Worten gehe ich jetzt in die Ecke und schäme mich.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Mai 2016)

Mein Antiheldbundle kam an<3

Etwas depressive Musik für die Sommerzeit, but who cares.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Mai 2016)

Die 2016/2017-Edition:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veshrae (13. Mai 2016)

Die 2016/2017-Edition:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Kann ich auch einen Mod wegen unseriösen Bildinhaltes melden?


----------



## Ogil (13. Mai 2016)

Zweifelhafte Kaufentscheidungen verstossen nicht gegen die Forenregeln


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Mai 2016)

Ihr habt doch alle keinen Geschmack


----------



## Veshrae (13. Mai 2016)

Ihr habt doch alle keinen Geschmack 

 

Mann trägt halt nicht Gelb.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Mai 2016)

Da ist auch viel Schwarz und ein wenig Pink und Silber mit dabei 

 

Ich hab sowas auch in Schwarz


----------



## ZAM (13. Mai 2016)

<3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w52MJUJQyIE


----------



## eMJay (13. Mai 2016)

[attachment=14056:img.jpg]

 

und das ohne Abo :-D


----------



## ZAM (13. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Mai 2016)

http://cdn2.expertreviews.co.uk/sites/expertreviews/files/libratone_diva_front.jpg?itok=ALy_7I9C

 

Diva Libratone.

 

Bevor die Frage kommt: "Hey warum kauft der sich nicht etwas das richtig dröhnt?!"

Sowas hat er nämlich schon nur haut es den Nachbarn das Geschirr aus den Schränken und daher im Mehrfamilienhaus leider nicht zu gebrauchen. :<


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Mai 2016)

Meine Frage wäre eher: Was ist das?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Mai 2016)

Ne Soundbar.


----------



## Sam3321 (14. Mai 2016)

ich habe mir eine schöne Kette von http://www.ella-juwelen.de/marken/engelsrufer-schmuck.html gekauft.. steh generell nicht so auf viel Schmuck, und schon gar nicht auf den, den man bei H&M oder sonst wo kaufen kann..

 

aber diese Engelsrufer gefallen mir ganz gut


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Mai 2016)

Ist ja noch schlimmer als der Tschibo Kram.


----------



## Wynn (15. Mai 2016)

Meine Frage wäre eher: Was ist das?

 

Wlan Boxen


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Mai 2016)

Ist ja noch schlimmer als der Tschibo Kram.

 

yep.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Mai 2016)

Wlan Boxen



Und das sogar ohne echtes Internet.


----------



## Ogil (15. Mai 2016)

Das ist quasi wie Schattenboxen - nur dass es auch im Dunkeln geht?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Mai 2016)

Das trifft es perfekt.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Mai 2016)

Oder wie Beatboxen nachdem der Beat schon gedroppt wurde.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Mai 2016)

X-Acto Bastelmesser mit integrierter Led + 40 Klingen.  :>


----------



## vollmi (25. Mai 2016)

Unser Lieferant hatte n nettes Sonderangebot  Da kann man doch nicht widerstehen. Weiss nur noch nicht was ausdrucken.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Hab jetzt mal mit Kabelsortierer angefangen


----------



## Kaltenbach (25. Mai 2016)

ich habe mir eine schöne Kette von http://www.ella-juwelen.de/marken/engelsrufer-schmuck.html gekauft.. steh generell nicht so auf viel Schmuck, und schon gar nicht auf den, den man bei H&M oder sonst wo kaufen kann..

 

aber diese Engelsrufer gefallen mir ganz gut 

 

  

 

Welche denn? Mir würde diese ja sehr gut gefallen : http://www.ella-juwelen.de/engelsrufer-anhaenger-engel-auf-perle-erp-angel-pe.html


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Mai 2016)

Was hats gekostet?


----------



## Wynn (25. Mai 2016)

Laut google 1450&#8364;

 

Nettes Sonderangebot 50% Rabatt Vollmi ?

 

Hoffentlich hast auch gleich ein Abo für die Patronen


----------



## vollmi (25. Mai 2016)

Hat noch 900 CHF gekostet. Bei uns kosten die normal um die 1600 CHF. Ja filamentrollen sind doch recht teuer. Aber es gibt ja auch noch fremdhersteller dafür. Und braucht ja nicht soo viel. Meist wird ja nicht gefüllt sondern verstrebt.

Hab jetzt n paar recht grosse Teile gedruckt und die waren alle nur wenige Gramm schwer. Aber das Zeug selbst zu designen ist dann doch recht anspruchsvoll 

 

mfG René


----------



## Ogil (25. Mai 2016)

Guter Preis - aber mir immer noch zu teuer (aus meiner persoenlichen Kosten-Nutzen-Sicht). Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich die Idee das 3D-Druckens besser finde als die praktische Umsetzung (also Aufloesung/Genauigkeit und die Stabilitaet des Gedruckten) - wobei das halt vor allem fuer diese fuer den Heimgebrauch erschwinglichen 3D-Drucker gilt. Im Profi-Bereich gibt es da noch ganz andere Moeglichkeiten wo auch andere Materialien genutzt werden koennen. Aber da gibt es dann ja auch die Moeglichkeit z.B. erstmal das Modell am Heimdrucker zu erstellen und den fertig "debuggten" Bauplan dann aus einem anderen Material als Dienstleistung erstellen lassen. Halt immer auch die Frage was man damit vorhat...


----------



## vollmi (25. Mai 2016)

Ich opfere mich halt, selbstlos wie ich bin und probier das gerne aus. Die Qualität ist IMHO wirklich gut. N paar Gehäuse würde ich jetzt gerne mal planen und ausdrucken. Die Offenen CPUs und Boards die ich bisher immer in standardgehäuse gepackt habe die entweder zu gross oder schlecht ausgesehen habe würde ich gerne in was eher praktisches einpacken.

 

Und wenn keiner die Homeusergeräte kaufen würde würden die ja nicht weiterentwickelt. Also eigentlich arbeite ich aktiv daran das irgendwann einer mit nem Nahrungsreplikator daherkommt 

 

mfg René


----------



## Ogil (25. Mai 2016)

Ich hab den auch schon genutzt - der lokale Hackspace hier hat auch so einen. Und ich denke in das Umfeld passt er besser - da wird er fuer den Preis wenigstens ausreichend genutzt.


----------



## Thoor (25. Mai 2016)

Unser Lieferant hatte n nettes Sonderangebot  Da kann man doch nicht widerstehen. Weiss nur noch nicht was ausdrucken.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Hab jetzt mal mit Kabelsortierer angefangen 

Daydeal?


----------



## vollmi (25. Mai 2016)

Daydeal? 

hehe genau


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Mai 2016)

Nen Anzug von Hugo Boss (Hose/Jacket/Hemd) und 2 Krawatten.

 

Wehe der passt mir in 10 Jahren nicht mehr.


----------



## Ogil (26. Mai 2016)

Na dann viel Glueck 

 

Ich hab seit ich 16 war oder so immer das Gleiche gewogen (68kg!) - aber seit ich die 30 ueberschritten habe, hab ich 10 Kilo zugelegt. Was immer noch schlank ist - nur passten die Hosen und Hemden dann trotzdem nicht mehr


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Mai 2016)

Nen Anzug von Hugo Boss (Hose/Jacket/Hemd) und 2 Krawatten.
 
Wehe der passt mir in 10 Jahren nicht mehr.



Sexy Shikari.<3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2016)

Overwatch \ o /


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juni 2016)

Vorgestern jede Menge Farben, Shades, Technicals und n Thinner Medium bestellt.
Heute Overwatch für die Ps4.

Hanzo.<3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2016)

2 Tickets für Bring me the Horizon im November & rund 45 neue Farben.


----------



## Manowar (9. Juni 2016)

Bist du so fett, dass du 2 Tickets brauchst?


----------



## Aun (9. Juni 2016)

bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaa ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## Manowar (9. Juni 2016)

Das ist schön


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Juni 2016)

Bist du so fett, dass du 2 Tickets brauchst?



Nein bin ja nicht deine Mutter deren Gürtel der Äquator ist.


----------



## Manowar (9. Juni 2016)

Meine Mutter ist vllt eine Hure, aber nicht fett!


----------



## Aun (9. Juni 2016)

lass seine utter aus dem spiel und ich lass deine aus dem keller!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Juni 2016)

Damit verdient Sie ja wenigstens Geld Manowar!


----------



## Ogil (10. Juni 2016)

Und was ist daran neu? Die Sprueche waren schon nicht mehr frisch als ich so alt war wie Ihr Euch auffuehrt...


----------



## Veshrae (10. Juni 2016)

Hab eine neue Badehose!


----------



## Manowar (10. Juni 2016)

Und was ist daran neu? 

 

Das mit meiner Mutter  

 

Und stell dich doch nicht so an. Du musst im Herzen jung bleiben!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juni 2016)

In einer Welt ohne deiner Mutter möchte ich nicht leben!

Manowar hats erfasst.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2016)

Muss ich noch nachholen:

Saturn hatte auf der RPC einen haufen Spiele dabei, weit unter normalen Preis.

Habe mir da die Starcraft II - Legacy of the Void Collector's Edition für 30&#8364; geschossen. \ o /

Auch neu: Cities Skylines, weil die Tage im Angebot auf Steam.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Juni 2016)

Harder & Steenbeck Evo Silverline & Kompressor, sowie Reiniger, Thinner und jede Menge anderen Swag.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Juni 2016)

Studienplatz...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2016)

Studienplatz...

 

YEEE BOIII statt 13 stunden Arbeit bald 13 Stunden schlafen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Juni 2016)

YEEE BOIII statt 13 stunden Arbeit bald 13 Stunden schlafen.



Der Boy arbeitet nebenher ja weiterhin 70%.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Juni 2016)

Dass ich mein Studium beendet habe, interessiert niemanden.


----------



## Xarran (23. Juni 2016)

Dass ich mein Studium beendet habe, interessiert niemanden.  

 

Deinen Arbeitgeber hoffentlich schon.

 

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

+ ein paar Steam-Summersale-Spiele.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juni 2016)

Urlaub!

Nach 7 Monaten durcharbeiten, bitter nötig.


----------



## Manowar (1. Juli 2016)

Sollte ich nach 4 Jahren vllt auch mal machen.

 

Du hast also Zeit..komm mal rum und zeig mir wie man vernünftig Hearthstone spielt. Komme nicht über Rang14


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juli 2016)

Kann ich machen.^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Juli 2016)

AoE 3 + Addons, Tales of the Dragon und The African Kingdom. Me luv summersale


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2016)

-H8full 8

-Deadpool

-Nike Windbreaker

-Backpack von Everest


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Juli 2016)

kurz vor ende des summer sales bei steam gabs noch:

bioshock infinite

metal gear solid 5

heute mal mit dem download starten^^


----------



## Aun (4. Juli 2016)

nen betakey


----------



## Tikume (4. Juli 2016)

Steam Sale Resumee:

 

Sunrider Academy 
Sunrider: Liberation Day - Captain's Edition
Sunrider: Liberation Day - Theme Song
&#36562;&#36677;&#21133;&#22806;&#20659;&#31353;&#20043;&#25161;(The Gate of Firmament)
Croixleur &#931;
Lili: Child of Geos
Epic Quest of the 4 Crystals
The House in Fata Morgana Deluxe Edition
Learn Japanese To Survive! Hiragana Battle
Party Hard 
Lucy -The Eternity She Wished For-


----------



## eMJay (4. Juli 2016)

nen betakey 

Für was?


----------



## Aun (4. Juli 2016)

legion. vielen dank nochmal an den zamperator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (4. Juli 2016)

GW,

 

.....ich hab wieder mal nichts gewonnen.....ist aber nichts neues


----------



## Patiekrice (8. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

+ diverse andere Kleidungsstücke


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2016)

neuen avatar xD


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Juli 2016)

Da meine Ps Vita seit Kauf vor 2 Jahren nur rumliegt, weil es einfach kaum Sachen gibt/gab die mich angesprochen haben und der Big in Japan doch krasse Rabatte bietet habe ich mal zugeschlagen.

 

Digimon Cyber Sleugh (Hatte nie was mit Digimon zu tun als Kind, aber why not)

Soul Sacrifice

Soul Sacrifice Delta (So ne Mischung aus Dantes Inferno und God of War)

Persona 4 Golden & Danganronpa Happy Trigger Havoc (Gregor von GameOne hatte immer so davon geschwärmt, vielleicht ist es ja ganz spannend.)

One Piece Unlimited World Red Prestige Edition 

Virtues last Reward

Demon Gaze

Mind = 0

 

Könnt ihr mir sonst noch was raten? Aber bitte nichts mit halbnackten vollbusigen devoten Charakteren.


----------



## Aun (9. Juli 2016)

mit den nackten tussen mussste tikume fragen. er ist hier der oberweeaboo xD


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Juli 2016)

Plz no...

Aber YS: Bla Bla & Freedom Wars werd ich noch holen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2016)

Und all diese Spiele wird er eh nicht durch spielen WEIL ER IMMER NOCHT NICHT WITCHER 3 DURCH HAT GOD F*CKING DAMNIT


----------



## Aun (9. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bitch please! urlaub tut ihm nicht gut


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Juli 2016)

Und all diese Spiele wird er eh nicht durch spielen WEIL ER IMMER NOCHT NICHT WITCHER 3 DURCH HAT GOD F*CKING DAMNIT 



Sollen wir mal von deiner Steambibliothek anfangen...?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ich habs heute auf beef aus no h8 pls.


----------



## Aun (10. Juli 2016)

Sollen wir mal von deiner Steambibliothek anfangen...?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ich habs heute auf beef aus no h8 pls.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (10. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ich habs heute auf beef aus no h8 pls.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (10. Juli 2016)

Könnt ihr mir sonst noch was raten? Aber bitte nichts mit halbnackten vollbusigen devoten Charakteren. 

 

2 Jahre VIta und noch nicht Persona 4 gespielt - tsetse.

 

Ansonsten:

SteinsGate (tolle Visual Novel)
Virtue's Last Reward (einfach nur geiler Mindfuck)
Valkyria Chronicles II (Strategie/RPG)
Gravity Rush
Ys: Memories of Celceta (RPG)
Tales of Hearts R (RPG)
The Legend of Heroes: Trails of Cold Steel (RPG)
Persona 4: Dancing All Night (da sollte man entweder Persona oder Rhythmus Spiele mögen)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juli 2016)

2 Jahre VIta und noch nicht Persona 4 gespielt - tsetse.
 
Ansonsten:
SteinsGate (tolle Visual Novel)
Virtue's Last Reward (einfach nur geiler Mindfuck)
Valkyria Chronicles II (Strategie/RPG)
Gravity Rush
Ys: Memories of Celceta (RPG)
Tales of Hearts R (RPG)
The Legend of Heroes: Trails of Cold Steel (RPG)
Persona 4: Dancing All Night (da sollte man entweder Persona oder Rhythmus Spiele mögen)



2 Jahre Vita und nix gespielt..

Hab Dank.


----------



## ZAM (11. Juli 2016)

neuen avatar xD


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

bitcheeeezzz


----------



## painschkes (12. Juli 2016)

Mal zusammengefasst, aus den letzten Tagen & heute (Prime Day): 
 
- Asus E200HA
- ^passende Tasche
- 32GB microSDHC-Karte
- Wireless Maus
- Aukey Bluetooth 4.1-Lautsprecher (da der Anker Soundcore leider nicht mehr in Schwarz da war ;_; )
- Anker PowerCore 20100mAh Externer Akku


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Juli 2016)

Legion Betakey :>

 

+ erstmal keine Zeit richtig zu zocken .. ayy lmao.


----------



## Tikume (13. Juli 2016)

Zero Time Dilemma (PS Vita) von der Post geholt heute. Jetzt freue ich mich auf das wohl beste Spiel des Jahres.

 

[attachment=14061:2016-07-13-101053.jpg]


----------



## Veshrae (13. Juli 2016)

Powerbank für das Handy.

Philips Hue Starterkit.

Mi Band 2 (dauert aber noch ~20 Tage bis es verschickt wird ): )


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Juli 2016)

Ausstattung für Pokemon Go? 

 

Necropolis


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Juli 2016)

POKEMON GO FÜR IOS

 

HELL YEAH

 

SOOOOZIIII! ES GEHT LOS


----------



## ZAM (13. Juli 2016)

POKEMON GO FÜR IOS
 
HELL YEAH
 
SOOOOZIIII! ES GEHT LOS


Dito


----------



## Veshrae (13. Juli 2016)

Ausstattung für Pokemon Go? 

 

Necropolis

 

Bis auf die Hues, ja


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Juli 2016)

Sozi muss jetzt arbeiten. :/

ABER: 

Tickets für Crystal Castles.<3
Majestic Pinsel Set
2x Start Collecting Nurgle
Stacheldraht
Paar Farben


----------



## Tikume (13. Juli 2016)

Ist ein wenig wie damals als die Teletubbies ohne Ende gehyped wurden und ich dachte: Was ist aus der Welt geworden?


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Juli 2016)

Ist ein wenig wie damals als die Teletubbies ohne Ende gehyped wurden und ich dachte: Was ist aus der Welt geworden?

 

Ich habe in meiner Kindheit halt super gerne Pokémon-Karten gesammelt und es dann später auch auf dem N64 gespielt. Ingress spiele ich sehr gerne, war mir aber immer zu "Sci-Fi" und weltall-lastig - jetzt kommt das gleiche Prinzip nur mit Pokémon. Daher finde ich es cool! Wenn dadurch jetzt "aus der Welt eine Welt wird, auf der jeder das spielen darf, was ihm Spaß macht, ohne dabei schräg angeschaut zu werden", dann ist das eine Welt, die mir gefällt.


----------



## Tikume (13. Juli 2016)

Jedem das seine. Ich hoffe nur dass wir nicht nachhaltig drunter leiden müssen.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Juli 2016)

Die Leute gehen freiwillig an die frische Luft. Das ist ja jetzt erstmal nicht unbedingt was schlechtes.


----------



## Tikume (13. Juli 2016)

Es werden mehr Pokemons gefangen als Pornos geschaut. Irgendwas kann da nicht stimmen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2016)

Auch Pokemon Go (auch wenn die Login-Server down sind)

 

Ich weiß nicht wie viele Menschen mir schon mit nem Smartphone entgegen gekommen sind und nach Pokemon gesucht haben... mehr als 2 auf jeden Fall. Kann aber auch creepy werden.

 



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MP_CXPJ9KYA


----------



## Tikume (20. Juli 2016)

*The World ends with you *

 

44 seitiges Handbuch dabei. Völlig ungewohnt sowas.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMPfZBIK47c


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juli 2016)

Hat sehr schöne Musik, hab meine Kopie leider vor 4 Jahren verkauft.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Juli 2016)

30 Farben & ein paar Pigmente
Tau Codex
Start Collecting Tau
Riptide
Tau Painting Guide

Rip Gehalt


----------



## Tikume (24. Juli 2016)

Hat sehr schöne Musik, hab meine Kopie leider vor 4 Jahren verkauft.

 

Ich merks. Hab es bisher kaum gespielt (Zero Time Dilemma will erst noch durchgespielt werden), aber nach "Calling" gleich mal den Soundtrack besorgt.


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2016)

igitt tau. pfui junge. hast keine andere rasse gefunden? viel spaß bei FW mit den dicken dingern.
btw igit TAU! pfui!pfui!pfui!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Juli 2016)

Jaja "Aun". :>

Brauche mal Malabwechslung von meinen Dkok & Nurgle hab ich auch nur aus Spaß geholt - das wird keine Spielarmee.

Außerdem RIPtides okay?

Die FW Taumodelle sprechen mich jetzt nicht soooo an, außer Taunar, aber der ist mir zu teuer.^^
Wobei ob ich jetzt 3 Stormsurges kaufe oder den, das nimmt sich nichts.


----------



## LukaW (28. Juli 2016)

Schicke neue Gaming Maus bestellt. Die Logitech G502 Proteus Core Tunable Gaming Maus. Super happy damit. Wird morgen ankommen, dank Amazon Prime.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Juli 2016)

Das Abschlusszeugnis ausm Studium.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juli 2016)

Das Abschlusszeugnis ausm Studium.

 

Gratz


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Juli 2016)

Signatur.


----------



## H2OTest (29. Juli 2016)

Nexus 5x, K65 RGB


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Juli 2016)

Gratz

danke


----------



## Ogil (29. Juli 2016)

Das Abschlusszeugnis ausm Studium.

 

Yeay! Wir haben jetzt ganz offiziell einen Master-Schrotti!


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Juli 2016)

Schrottinator, Master of the Scrap!


----------



## Aun (29. Juli 2016)

Schrottinator, Master of the Crap!

fixd



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Juli 2016)

"Aun ist der Meinung, dass Jurassic Park dermaßen scheiße ist, dass der Film nur geeignet ist um Leute zu beleidigen" - confirmed.


----------



## Aun (29. Juli 2016)

du kannst die wahrheit doch garnicht ertragen


----------



## Ogil (29. Juli 2016)

Aun ist doch nur neidisch, weil er nur einen Bachelor "Wasser und Scheisse" hat und keinen Master. Deswegen fuehlt er sich jetzt ein wenig wie Howard


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Juli 2016)

Firmenhandy :3


----------



## Aun (2. August 2016)

sig

heil präsident skroob!



alle mal +1 für präsident skroob!


----------



## Schrottinator (5. August 2016)

Wii U mit Mario Maker


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. August 2016)

Kleidung für viel zu viel Geld.
Ich mein die reicht dann jetzt auch wieder ewig und ja. :s

Aber was man alles hätte kaufen können... *sigh*


----------



## Tikume (7. August 2016)

[attachment=14084:ibm5100-small.jpg]

 

Neuen Server für Computec bestellt


----------



## Aun (8. August 2016)

bwahahahahahaha


----------



## ZAM (9. August 2016)

,,|,,


----------



## Tikume (9. August 2016)




----------



## Schrottinator (10. August 2016)




----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. August 2016)

Im Drop Dead Sale ne Tasche sowie einen Kaffeebecher und ein Armband.


----------



## Patiekrice (10. August 2016)

Tasche

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. August 2016)

Warum hat der Hund ein Schwefelsymbol auf der Brust?


----------



## bkeleanor (10. August 2016)

was zum...der name ist ja geil.


----------



## Aun (10. August 2016)

also eine übergroße hundekacketasche?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. August 2016)

Ja damit auch meine Häufchen reinpassen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. August 2016)

Selbstgebauten Tisch, Nevermind von Nirvana, Team America Collectors Edition.


----------



## Nexilein (18. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch eine Anwendung für den W120


----------



## Schrottinator (18. August 2016)

Du könntest alle deine passives rerollen und die consumables im Raum.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. August 2016)

Wirf den 120 und mach dementsprechend Kniebeugen, Situps oder so.


----------



## Manowar (19. August 2016)

Da mein Bildschirm vorgestern "brrrrrzzzzz.." gemacht hat und dann aus war:

Neuer Bildschirm 

 

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00HYX1XCK/ref=s9_simh_gw_g147_i1_r?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=desktop-1&pf_rd_r=QD2F63PQ9039YEWYGSA9&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=7fb339d7-1d6e-42de-9c12-dadc030ae13c&pf_rd_i=desktop

 

Rang 12 bei Hearthstone (vorher war das höchste immer nur 14)  

 

Und nach 3 Jahren mal wieder in WoW reinschauen. Mal gucken ob das gut geht ..


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. August 2016)

Gz Manowar, brauchste mein Coaching ja nicht mehr. 

 

Mieser Fieser (Box) von Kaisaschnitt und ein Mandalaseptum.


----------



## Magogan (27. August 2016)

Einen Polynomzeitalgorithmus für das Graphisomorphieproblem. Hab ich letztens gefunden. Nachdem in 50 Jahren Forschung noch niemand einen gefunden hat. Ich hab 3 Tage gebraucht.

Das klingt wie diese YouTube-Kommentare... "Ich hab Minecraft in 3 Tagen durchgespielt!" xD

Ich bin mir sicher, dass er richtig ist, aber er war eigentlich so offensichtlich, dass ich wiederum daran zweifle, weil eigentlich schon längst jemand darauf hätte kommen müssen... Hat aber keiner geschafft, von daher: "Erster" xD


----------



## Schrottinator (27. August 2016)

Na ich bin ja mal gespannt auf die Beweisführung von einem, der nicht mal den richtigen Begriff verwenden kann.


----------



## Magogan (28. August 2016)

Das ist der richtige Begriff...

Das Problem ist, dass mir kein Professor so einfach glaubt und die sich das dann nicht einmal richtig durchlesen. Sind zu viele bereits an dem Problem gescheitert und dann wird mein Algorithmus gleich vorverurteilt. Ich fühle mich benachteiligt, vor 40 Jahren hätte man mir eher geglaubt xD Oder sich damit zumindest eher auseinandergesetzt, statt mich erstmal auf die Literatur dazu zu verweisen. Ein Professor meinte sogar ernsthaft, dass es Graphen gäbe, die der Algorithmus nicht unterscheiden könnte, obwohl er offensichtlich nach einem Isomorphismus sucht und, wenn er deterministisch nicht weiterkommt, einfach einen Knoten pro Graph "rät" und die aufeinander abbildet und bei nicht-isomorphen Graphen logischerweise keinen Isomorphismus finden kann. Bei isomorphen Graphen kann er aber nicht falsch raten. (Was ich noch formal beweisen muss, ist aber eigentlich intuitiv klar.) Also findet er da immer einen Isomorphismus.


----------



## Tikume (28. August 2016)

Mach Dir nichts draus, hier im buffed Forum gibt es jede Menge verkannte Genies.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. August 2016)

Das ist der richtige Begriff...

Das Problem ist, dass mir kein Professor so einfach glaubt und die sich das dann nicht einmal richtig durchlesen. Sind zu viele bereits an dem Problem gescheitert und dann wird mein Algorithmus gleich vorverurteilt. Ich fühle mich benachteiligt, vor 40 Jahren hätte man mir eher geglaubt xD Oder sich damit zumindest eher auseinandergesetzt, statt mich erstmal auf die Literatur dazu zu verweisen. Ein Professor meinte sogar ernsthaft, dass es Graphen gäbe, die der Algorithmus nicht unterscheiden könnte, obwohl er offensichtlich nach einem Isomorphismus sucht und, wenn er deterministisch nicht weiterkommt, einfach einen Knoten pro Graph "rät" und die aufeinander abbildet und bei nicht-isomorphen Graphen logischerweise keinen Isomorphismus finden kann. Bei isomorphen Graphen kann er aber nicht falsch raten. (Was ich noch formal beweisen muss, ist aber eigentlich intuitiv klar.) Also findet er da immer einen Isomorphismus.

lol, weiß doch jeder das du die Hublókonstante mit einberechnen musst um die Zexepralität des Ismorphismischen Graphen zu reflaxidieren. Kein Wunder das dir kein Professor glaubt wenn deine Kenntnisse die Qualität deiner LP's haben.

 

Solltest mal "Paradoxe der Zentralalgorithmik gemessen an den Konstanten der Flaxisomorphie" lesen. 

Kein Wunder das dein präfrontaler Cortex verkümmert.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2016)

lol, weiß doch jeder das du die Hublókonstante mit einberechnen musst um die Zexepralität des Ismorphismischen Graphen zu reflaxidieren. Kein Wunder das dir kein Professor glaubt wenn deine Kenntnisse die Qualität deiner LP's haben.

 

Solltest mal "Paradoxe der Zentralalgorithmik gemessen an den Konstanten der Flaxisomorphie" lesen. 

Kein Wunder das dein präfrontaler Cortex verkümmert.

Gesundheit. 

 

Hab neu

 

-nen Barttrimmer von Phillips.


----------



## Nexilein (29. August 2016)

Das Problem ist, dass mir kein Professor so einfach glaubt und die sich das dann nicht einmal richtig durchlesen. Sind zu viele bereits an dem Problem gescheitert und dann wird mein Algorithmus gleich vorverurteilt. Ich fühle mich benachteiligt, vor 40 Jahren hätte man mir eher geglaubt xD Oder sich damit zumindest eher auseinandergesetzt, statt mich erstmal auf die Literatur dazu zu verweisen.


 

 

Zum wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten gehört ja normaler Weise auch eine gesunde Portion Demut...

Aber wenn du von deinen Ergebnissen so überzeugt bist, dann schreib ein Paper und reich es bei irgend einem Journal ein.

Ansonsten würde ich nicht zu einem Professor rennen und ihm erzählen du hättest die Weltformel entdeckt, sondern einen angemessenen Sparrings-Partner suchen; irgend ein Doktorand ist dafür wesentlich besser geeignet.


----------



## Magogan (29. August 2016)

Normal schon, aber das ist so offensichtlich richtig, dass es gar nicht falsch sein kann. Und ich habe inzwischen auch einen etwas formaleren Beweis gefunden, der aber noch nicht vollständig ist.

Das krieg ich hin, aber im Programmierpraktikum fall ich durch... Wobei ich da meiner Meinung nach unfair bewertet wurde. Wurde übrigens nach Arbeitszeit und nicht nach Leistung bewertet. Ich hab in der kurzen Zeit die halbe App geschrieben und die anderen haben mir dabei nicht wirklich geholfen, obwohl das eigentlich 3 Leute machen sollten und nicht praktisch ich alleine... Jetzt habe ich Anspruch darauf, das zu wiederholen, und zwar bis zu Beginn des nächsten Semesters. Was ich eh alleine machen muss, obwohl es ja gerade darum geht, da im Team zu arbeiten.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. August 2016)

Gesundheit. 
 
Hab neu
 
-nen Barttrimmer von Phillips.



Bei deinem Bartwuchs ist der aber sicher nicht für die Haare im Gesicht. :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2016)

Bei deinem Bartwuchs ist der aber sicher nicht für die Haare im Gesicht. :>

 

Don't judge me.

 

Mein Ziel ist immer noch der Narcos Bart.


----------



## Magogan (30. August 2016)

Wie konnte ich mir so sicher sein, obwohl ich falsch lag? Gibt tatsächlich sehr spezielle Graphen, für die mein Ansatz nicht funktioniert...

Immerhin hab ich etwas daraus gelernt...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. August 2016)

Hahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahaha*unendlichkeitszeichen*


----------



## Schrottinator (30. August 2016)

Das Problem ist, dass mir kein Professor so einfach glaubt und die sich das dann nicht einmal richtig durchlesen. Sind zu viele bereits an dem Problem gescheitert und dann wird mein Algorithmus gleich vorverurteilt. Ich fühle mich benachteiligt, vor 40 Jahren hätte man mir eher geglaubt xD Oder sich damit zumindest eher auseinandergesetzt, statt mich erstmal auf die Literatur dazu zu verweisen. Ein Professor meinte sogar ernsthaft, dass es Graphen gäbe, die der Algorithmus nicht unterscheiden könnte, obwohl er offensichtlich nach einem Isomorphismus sucht und, wenn er deterministisch nicht weiterkommt, einfach einen Knoten pro Graph "rät" und die aufeinander abbildet und bei nicht-isomorphen Graphen logischerweise keinen Isomorphismus finden kann. Bei isomorphen Graphen kann er aber nicht falsch raten. (Was ich noch formal beweisen muss, ist aber eigentlich intuitiv klar.) Also findet er da immer einen Isomorphismus.

 

 


Normal schon, aber das ist so offensichtlich richtig, dass es gar nicht falsch sein kann. Und ich habe inzwischen auch einen etwas formaleren Beweis gefunden, der aber noch nicht vollständig ist.
 

 

 


Wie konnte ich mir so sicher sein, obwohl ich falsch lag? Gibt tatsächlich sehr spezielle Graphen, für die mein Ansatz nicht funktioniert...

Immerhin hab ich etwas daraus gelernt...

 

 


Na ich bin ja mal gespannt auf die Beweisführung von einem, der nicht mal den richtigen Begriff verwenden kann.


----------



## Magogan (31. August 2016)

Ist doch kein Wunder, dass sowas passiert, wenn man im Studium so unter Stress steht, dass man sich dauernd sagen muss: "Das kannst du schaffen!" Zumindest was die Noten angeht, hatte ich damit auch nicht Unrecht. Und wenn ich natürlich dadurch viel zu sehr von mir selbst überzeugt bin, kann das natürlich passieren. Im Nachhinein verstehe ich das selber nicht. Aber es hilft mir, das in Zukunft besser zu machen. Also jetzt nicht für dieses Problem, aber so im Allgemeinen.

Immerhin hab ich einige wichtige Dinge herausgefunden, die zwar schon bekannt sind, aber trotzdem habe ich sie unabhängig davon herausgefunden. Unter anderem funktioniert mein Algorithmus für planare Graphen. Und vermutlich auch für noch mehr Graphen, man müsste sogar bestimmen können, wann er definitiv funktioniert und für alle anderen Fälle (in der Praxis wohl nicht so viele) dann einen anderen, langsameren Algorithmus nehmen.

Und immerhin habe ich mich freiwillig mit dem Problem auseinandergesetzt. Das macht auch nicht jeder Student in seiner Freizeit, vor allem nicht in den Semesterferien...


----------



## bkeleanor (31. August 2016)

Aber wenn du dich für ein Thema interessierst, dann informierst du dich doch im vorfeld schon darüber. damit du eben das rad nicht neu erfindest und dir vielleicht auch zeit sparen kannst.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. September 2016)

Ist zwar irgendwie nerdig, aber Modellbau macht mega Laune, daher:

 

Cerastus Knight Atrapos

Cerastus Knight Castigator

Cerastus Knight Acheron

Cerastus Knight Lancer

Mechanicum Ordinatus Ulator

3x Chimera


----------



## Patiekrice (2. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 


Ist doch kein Wunder, dass sowas passiert, wenn man im Studium so unter Stress steht, dass man sich dauernd sagen muss: "Das kannst du schaffen!" [...]

 

Und wenn ich natürlich dadurch viel zu sehr von mir selbst überzeugt bin, kann das natürlich passieren. [...]

Und immerhin habe ich mich freiwillig mit dem Problem auseinandergesetzt. Das macht auch nicht jeder Student in seiner Freizeit, vor allem nicht in den Semesterferien...

 

"im Studium so unter Stress steht" ayy lmao.

Den Stress machst du dir doch selbst. Du sagst dir nämlich dann scheinbar nicht "Das kannst du schaffen!", sondern "Das musst du schaffen!!". Das kannst du jetzt nicht als Grund oder Ausrede dafür nutzen, dass du an einem frewilligen(!) Projekt kein lohnenswertes Ergebnis erzielt hast. :> Hast einfach was rausgefunden, was schon andere herausgefunden haben und somit keine neue Lösung erarbeitet beziehungsweise hast - wie bkleanor so schön sagt - das Rad versucht neu zu erfinden.

 

Zum zweiten: Naja, dass du ein Ego hast, dass das (fehlende) Selbstbewusstsein der buffed-Community auffüllt, ist ja kein Geheimnis. Größenwahn ohne nach links und rechts zu schauen ist da halt eine Nebenwirkung, die du (mal wieder) zu spüren bekommen hast. Ist halt ärgerlich für dich, aber auch 'n bisschen peinlich und kann, wie du ja so schön sagst, "natürlich passieren". hehe.

 

Jeder der eine Passion an einer Sache hat, geht dieser in seiner Freizeit (uA auch den Semsterferien) auch weiterhin nach. Ich denke du hast einfach noch nicht die richtigen Leute kennengelernt.

 

Also. So einfach ist das nicht und bevor du "etwas groß machst", damit zu Fachleuten läufst, diese dir dann sagen "ayy boy - no. you are wrong" und du dann deinen Frust in einem Forum postest a lá "die Menschheit ist einfach noch nicht bereit für meine Brillanz" ... prüf' es lieber zwei Mal.

 

 

It's not that easy to be a genius.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (2. September 2016)

Hab nun endlich eine neue Grafikkarte nach 3 Monaten ohne :-) 

 

Eine Sepphire RX470 Nitro+ in der 8 GB Version.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. September 2016)

Hab ein "Kickstarter" unterstützt, kam heute an.

Nichts außergewöhnliches, nur ne Cd.


----------



## Manowar (5. September 2016)

CDs gibts aber schon echt lange.

Ich denke der hat dich übern Tisch gehauen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. September 2016)

Normalerweise backe ich auch lieber futuristischen nonsense der dann nicht ausgeliefert wird! 

Bei dem schwebenden Akkuladeteil für die Apple Watch habe ich ja wirklich überlegt, ob ichs tun soll...


----------



## Schrottinator (6. September 2016)

New 3DS XL


----------



## ZAM (8. September 2016)

Mal die letzten 4 Wochen nachholen 

 

Legion CE Digital
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided
Fernbus Simulator

Lego Marvel Avengers

Lego Marvel Super Heroes

Lego Batman Trilogy

Road Redemption

The Other 99

Dying Light

Just Cause 3

Mo Man's Sky

Castle of Illusion

 

Geplünderter Kontostand


----------



## Tikume (16. September 2016)

Psycho Pass Mandatory Happiness Limited Edition

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrJYOyhh5Bw

 

Reviews wird es hierzulande dazu eh nicht geben, aber auf Kotaku gab es schon vor einiger Zeit einen kleinen Bericht.

 


 

Then I remembered that this game comes from the mind of Gen Urobuchi (_Fate/Zero, Madoka Magica, Aldnoah.Zero_) and decided this was probably only the first stop of the train of unlimited despair.

I was right.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. September 2016)

Seit gestern Nachmittag spontan ein neues Tattoo.

 

@Sozi; Habe jetzt doch mit dem Bein angefangen, statt die Arme weiterzumachen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. September 2016)

Np hab ich genauso gemacht.


----------



## eMJay (18. September 2016)

Staatliche Techniker Prüfung fertig.....


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. September 2016)

Ist Piratentag?

 

Iphone sühben. Lieferzeit Anfang/Mitte Oktober. 

 

Witze bitte in 3...2...1 ^_^


----------



## bkeleanor (19. September 2016)

Normalerweise backe ich auch lieber futuristischen nonsense...

 

ja du hast echt ein fable für futuristischen nonsense.

hast du auch schon ein VR dingens. falls nicht muss das dringen noch in deine sammlung. teurer als das iphone 7 sind die auch nicht :-)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. September 2016)

ja du hast echt ein fable für futuristischen nonsense.

hast du auch schon ein VR dingens. falls nicht muss das dringen noch in deine sammlung. teurer als das iphone 7 sind die auch nicht :-)

Näää für VR bin ich zu ängstlich.

 

Da ich seit 40000303 Jahren bei Vodafone bin, kostet das Handy n Apfel und Ei und zahle pro Monat eh nicht viel, für die Konditionen. Daher voll ok.

 

So kaufen, würde ich es nicht.


----------



## Tikume (20. September 2016)

- PERSONA SUPER LIVE 2015 (CD)

- Persona Magazin

- Totoro Stofftier-Schlüsselanhänger (wird ein Geschenk)

 

[attachment=14100:persona.jpg]

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0t1w1psUz4


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. September 2016)

Hat sich winiges gesammelt in den letzten Wochen.

Kopfhörer von CSL, für 12 Euro bei Amazon. Hab mal den ganzen 5* Bewertungen vertraut. Sind echt super für das Geld.

Ansonsten noch ne Vitrine und ein Kleiderständer von einem gewissen schwedischem Möbelhaus.

Natürlich auch was für's Hobby. :p
2 Fw Mechanicum Ordinatus Ulatoren
2 FW Leman Russ Vanquisher
1 Leman Russ mit FW Executioner Turm
1 Dkok Hq
1 Dkok Heavy Artillery Team
1 Grenadier
1 Fw Hellhound mit Side Skirts
1 Fw Side Skirts
1 Dkok/Chaos Renegade 2007 oop Model
1 Limited Quartermaster
Dann noch von ner alternativen Seite:
3x Hazardous Filter (welche ich jetzt gar nicht mehr brauche)
3x Track Guards
3x Chimera Side Skirts

Auch wenn nichts davon irgendeinem von euch etwas sagt.


----------



## Tikume (24. September 2016)

Kopfhörer von CSL, für 12 Euro bei Amazon. Hab mal den ganzen 5* Bewertungen vertraut. Sind echt super für das Geld.
 

 

Ja, nur was mich am Ende genervt hat, war dass mein Handy alle Naselang der Meinung war, dass eine Spracheingabe kommt. Und wenn die Musik dann unterbrochen wird mit "Falls Du etwas gesagt hat, habe ich dich nicht verstanden" weckt das ungeahnte Aggressionen.

 

Wenn man im Netz danach sucht findet man einiges dazu, offenbar kann es dazu kommen wenn die Kopfhörer Richtung Kabelbruch gehen.

 

 

Mittlerweile bin ich auf Bluetooth Kopfhörer umgestiegen.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. September 2016)

Color Splash vorbestellt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2016)

Forza 3.


----------



## H2OTest (26. September 2016)

Forza 3.

wieviel haste bezahlt? - wo und für pc?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. September 2016)

wieviel haste bezahlt? - wo und für pc?

 

Kauf es dir nicht. War so schlau mir übern Windows Store die Ultimate Edition zu holen (100&#8364; und man kann es sofort spielen). Hab nun 3x versucht die 50GB zu laden aber jedes mal bricht es mitten drin ab. Problem ist, sobald du den Download stoppst resettet es sich und du fängst wieder bei 0 an. Hatte es heute morgen laufen, als ich zur Arbeit ging war es bei 20GB, als ich wieder zu Hause war bei 0 GB. 

 

Hänge jetzt im Support und will mein Geld zurück. Und ich hatte so Bock auf das Spiel. -.-


----------



## Tikume (26. September 2016)

Erkenntnis: Es gibt etwas mieseres als das PSN


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. September 2016)

Ja, nur was mich am Ende genervt hat, war dass mein Handy alle Naselang der Meinung war, dass eine Spracheingabe kommt. Und wenn die Musik dann unterbrochen wird mit "Falls Du etwas gesagt hat, habe ich dich nicht verstanden" weckt das ungeahnte Aggressionen.

 

Wenn man im Netz danach sucht findet man einiges dazu, offenbar kann es dazu kommen wenn die Kopfhörer Richtung Kabelbruch gehen.

 

 

Mittlerweile bin ich auf Bluetooth Kopfhörer umgestiegen. 

Urgh, die Kabel sind aber auch dünn. Bei 12 Euro Kopfhörern ist es aber auch kein Beinbruch, wenn sie nur 1-3 Monate halten. Nutze sie ja täglich mehrere Stunden...


----------



## Tikume (27. September 2016)

Das "Lustige" ist ja dass die Kabel an für sich noch in Ordnung sind/waren was jetzt den Sound angeht.


----------



## vollmi (28. September 2016)

Hab mir jetzt ebenfalls neue Kopfhörer zugelegt. Meine Quietcomfort 15 funktionieren zwar noch tadellos. Aber die Jahre sieht man ihnen auch an. 

Hab mir jetzt die Bose Quietcomfort 35 zugelegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Wirklich toll. Ich kann jetzt nicht wirklich einen grossen Unterschied zu den 15ern erkennen, aber Kabellos und Akku ist schon super.

 

mfG René


----------



## Tikume (30. September 2016)

Einen Mega-Woll-Yoshi Amiibo. Eigentlich halte ich von den Amiibos gar nichts, aber bei dem kleinen Woll-Yoshi dachte ich schon: Das ist schon eine nette Idee.

Nun ist es der Große geworden - gab ihn für 20 statt für 40 EUR bei real.

Verarbeitung ist super, der könnte als Strick-Stofftier problemlos durchgehen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. September 2016)

Ne Badehose. :-D

Supercool, so megalang bis in die Kniekehlen und so schwarz/jade, richtig schön trashig.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (1. Oktober 2016)

größeren fernseher fürs wohnimmer. 40'' war nicht mehr zeitgemäß, der kommt jetzt erstmal ins zockerzimmer an die wand. aber nur für nebenbei film oder serien gucken.


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Oktober 2016)

LG 34UC97-S



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Oktober 2016)

Doom dank Shika..


----------



## ZAM (4. Oktober 2016)

Nach gefühlt 10.000 Runs das Braufestkodo 

 

Next: Nach gefühlt 1.000.000 Runs hoffentlich bald mal Anzu.


----------



## Aun (4. Oktober 2016)

Bwahahaha beide vor bestimmt 7 Jahren bekommen ^^


----------



## ZAM (4. Oktober 2016)

Bwahahaha beide vor bestimmt 7 Jahren bekommen ^^

Und jetzt?


----------



## Tikume (4. Oktober 2016)

Und jetzt?

 

Hat er bewiesen, dass er dir überlegen ist.

 

Ich hab übrigens auch beide. Und ich spiel nicht mal mehr Wow. Und ich fühl mich jetzt irgendwie auch nicht besser dadurch.


----------



## ZAM (4. Oktober 2016)

Hat er bewiesen, dass er dir überlegen ist.

 
Kann er versuchen, wenn er das hier auch hat:
Wowitem
Wowitem
Wowitem


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2016)

Did someone say Wowitem ?


----------



## Aun (6. Oktober 2016)

neues g403, nachdem das alte abgefackelt ist ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Oktober 2016)

Noch n Ulator von FW und einen Sagittar.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Fehlt nur noch System of a Down.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Oktober 2016)

Hatte vor 2 Wochen was bestellt, kam am Montag einmal und heute dann nochmal. Vielen Dank<3


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Fehlt nur noch System of a Down.

 

niiiiice

 

Gehst in Hannover oder Berlin auf das Konzert von System of a down dann?

 

 

EDIT: NEVERMIND! Sie spielen ja auch in Hamburg :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2016)

Ja. Hab mir um halb 10 den Wecker gestellt, da man ab 10 Tickets kaufen konnte. Stehplätze waren um 1 Minute nach 10 alle weg. Hab keins bekommen -.-.

 

Wir sind jetzt am überlegen nach Berlin zu fahren. Sitzplätze sind meh.


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Oktober 2016)

In Berlin könnten wir uns dann sehen :")


----------



## Aun (28. Oktober 2016)

neue bücher für die loresucht (ist ja nicht so das ich noch 3 lesen muss xD ):

der fall von prospero (sammelband)
scars
the betrayer


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Oktober 2016)

Du Nerd.

Gestern bestellt:
Tantalus
Macharius Vanquisher
3x Executioner Turret
3x Autocannon Turret
2x Side Skirts


----------



## Aun (28. Oktober 2016)

Du Nerd.

 

*hust*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. November 2016)

Infinite Warfare.


----------



## Aun (4. November 2016)

Infinite Warfare. 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. November 2016)

Aun darf noch mal ...

 

Infinite Warfare + Modern Warfare Remastered (PC)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. November 2016)

Bf1 war so eine riesige Enttäuschung, Freundin spielt auch lieber Cod. Habe auch eher Lust auf kurzweilige schnelle Action als stundenlange Schlachten in denen man nur alle 10 Minuten Mal einen Gegner sieht. Hate me.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. November 2016)

Infinite Warfare


----------



## Aun (4. November 2016)

Aun darf noch mal ...

 

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. November 2016)

Bf1 war so eine riesige Enttäuschung, Freundin spielt auch lieber Cod. Habe auch eher Lust auf kurzweilige schnelle Action als stundenlange Schlachten in denen man nur alle 10 Minuten Mal einen Gegner sieht. Hate me.

Ich weiß ja nicht, welches BF1 du da gespielt hast, aber keine Runde dauert über 30 Minuten und meine K/D zeigt, dass man pausenlos Gegner "trifft".


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. November 2016)

Hab nur die Beta gespielt, bin ewig durch die Pampa.


----------



## eMJay (4. November 2016)

Techniker Abschlussnoten.... <_<


----------



## Schrottinator (4. November 2016)

BF 1


----------



## Tikume (6. November 2016)

*Sword Art Online: Hollow Realization Collector's Edition *(PS4) ist heute angekommen.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. November 2016)

Owlboy


----------



## Tikume (6. November 2016)

Das hatte ich schon vor Release im Auge, aber da werde ich auf einen Sale warten.

Von der Pixelart (die leider oft eine AUsrede für schlechte grafik ist) bin ich aber ein Fan.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. November 2016)

Naja, Pixelart != Pixelart. Das ganze "retro"- und "oldschool"-Gehabe darf ja auch gerne mal als Ausrede für Faulheit und/oder Inkompetenz hinhalten.


----------



## Tikume (6. November 2016)

Genau das meine ich. Spiele wie Owlboy (ich will immer Oldboy schreiben) oder auch das letzte Shantae sind optisch eine Augenweide.

Aber oft sieht man Spiele wo es halt echt nicht hübsch ist.

Zwigespalten bin ich bei Titeln wie Shovel Knight. Die Pixel Grafik ist da schon mieser, aber halt auch einfach weil sie sich eher Richtung NES orientiert. 

Nur kann ich mit dem Argument halt auch eine Atari 2600 Hommage machen.

 

Aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden und das Gameplay ist ja durchaus auch nicht unwichtig.

 

Interessant ist, dass man frühr ja versucht hat die Pixel zu kaschieren, z.B. durch Nutzung von Anti-Aliasing. Heute wird darauf bewusst verzichtet um den Stil herauszukehren. Dafür werden viel weichere Animationen gemacht (was ja früher technisch meist nicht ging.

Ich frage mich, ob es irgendwann auch mal einen Retro-3D Stil geben wird


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. November 2016)

Bitte wird es den nicht geben. 
Wobei 99% der 3D Tabletspiele so aussehen


----------



## Schrottinator (6. November 2016)

Genau das meine ich. Spiele wie Owlboy (ich will immer Oldboy schreiben) oder auch das letzte Shantae sind optisch eine Augenweide.

Aber oft sieht man Spiele wo es halt echt nicht hübsch ist.

Zwigespalten bin ich bei Titeln wie Shovel Knight. Die Pixel Grafik ist da schon mieser, aber halt auch einfach weil sie sich eher Richtung NES orientiert. 

Nur kann ich mit dem Argument halt auch eine Atari 2600 Hommage machen.

 

Aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden und das Gameplay ist ja durchaus auch nicht unwichtig.

 

Interessant ist, dass man frühr ja versucht hat die Pixel zu kaschieren, z.B. durch Nutzung von Anti-Aliasing. Heute wird darauf bewusst verzichtet um den Stil herauszukehren. Dafür werden viel weichere Animationen gemacht (was ja früher technisch meist nicht ging.

Ich frage mich, ob es irgendwann auch mal einen Retro-3D Stil geben wird 

 

Ich habe Shovel Knight selber gespielt und muss sagen, dass es dort angemessen ist. Es ist eines der wenigen Spiele, bei denen ich sagen würde, dass "Retro" verstanden wurde und das spiegelt sich auch in der Grafik wieder. Allerdings nicht nur. Es spielt sich wie eine Liebeserklärung an Spiele der NES-Generation und Elemente aus unter anderem Castlevania, Duck Tales, Mario Bros. 3, Megaman sind erkennbar. Dennoch macht es sein eigenes Ding und kann für sich selbst stehen.

 

Ich muss aber auch zugeben, dass mir der Grafikstil nicht ganz so wichtig ist und ich eher auf's Gameplay schaue (wobei ich da auch schon einige Griffe ins Klo hinter mir habe). Battlefield 1 und Infinite Warfare waren btw. gelogen.  

 

Retro-3D gibt es, wobei mir gerade nur Strafe einfällt, welches sich im Augenblick noch in der Entwicklung befindet. Da ist noch eines auf dessen Namen ich nicht ums Verrecken komme.

 

Ich würde ja gerne mal sehen wie wieder Spiele gemacht werden, die Klonoa, Mischief Maker und anderen, die auf dem N64 und der PS One so stark vertreten waren, im Gameplay ähnlich sind.

 

Ich habe so das Gefühl als ob über die letzen 10+ Jahren einiges an Spielkonzepten usw. "verloren gegangen" ist.


----------



## Patiekrice (7. November 2016)

Kerzen von Ikea.


----------



## vollmi (7. November 2016)

Hab mir jetzt ne Oculus Rift gegönnt. Und natürlich war mein PC auch gleich unterdimensioniert dafür also neu

ASUS Mainboard MAXIMUS VIII HERO
Intel CPU Core i7-6700K 4.0 GHz
HyperX Savage DDR4 Memory 8GB 2-Kit 3000MHz
ASUS Grafikkarte DUAL GTX1070 O8G

 

da hab ich mir gedacht okay da sowieso so viel getauscht werden muss, auch gleich neues Gehäuse und Netzteil. Den alten Rechner kriegt jetzt das Weib.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

mfG René


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. November 2016)

Weihnachtsgeld <3


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Dezember 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  

... Sooooo der Hammer!


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Dezember 2016)

Nice. Ich muss erst einmal auf einen Rechner sparen, der die Anforderungen dafür erfüllt.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Dezember 2016)

Mach das. Das Teil ist jeden Cent wert. Das merkt man schon beim "Aperture" VR Tutorial ... Einfach nur großartig. Meine Kinnlade hing gestern den ganzen Abend auf dem Boden ...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Dezember 2016)

Tattootermin... 21.7.2017.... :<
Pokemon Sonne
Sempiternal CD
The Neon Demon Blu Ray
Lucius Pattern Warhound Titan
2 Sweater & ne Snapback von Brutal Knack
1 Sweater & Shirt von Ruffiction

Rip weihnachtsgeld


----------



## Topperharly (1. Dezember 2016)

star trek: voyager boxset, ich mag die serie.........packt die fackeln und mistgabeln wieder ein...

midgard kodex, midgard das arkanum, midgard das mysterium ...da ich mittlerweile pen&paper mache...braucht man das ;P


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Dezember 2016)

...
Rip weihnachtsgeld


Gut investiert. 

star trek: voyager boxset, ich mag die serie.........packt die fackeln und mistgabeln wieder ein...


Du bist nicht allein.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Dezember 2016)

- Der Pate BlueRay Box

- Neue Metallica + Childish Gambino Album

- Sopranos BlueRay Box

- 2 Shirts

- Calvin Klein Parfüm

- Gutscheine

- Creed BlueRay

- The Raid 2 BlueRay

- High Rise BlueRay

- Adidas Sweater


----------



## ZAM (5. Dezember 2016)

star trek: voyager boxset, ich mag die serie.........packt die fackeln und mistgabeln wieder ein...

Kein Grund, so lange du einfach nur die ersten drei Staffeln verbrennst 

Bald Neu: Lego Star Wars Weihnachtskalender 2016, dank @Carcharoth


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Dezember 2016)

Bald Neu: Lego Star Wars Weihnachtskalender 2016.

Den hatte ich letztes Jahr, der war super.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Dezember 2016)

CoD: Infinite Warfare Legacy Edition (One)


----------



## Tikume (7. Dezember 2016)

Last Guardian - Collectors Edition


----------



## vollmi (8. Dezember 2016)

Last Guardian - Collectors Edition

 

Auhhh, wie ist es?

 

mfG René


----------



## Tikume (8. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe (dank FF15) jetzt erst den Abschnitt Höhle bis nach draußen gespielt. 

Trico haben sie von den Animationen und vom Verhalten extrem genial umgesetzt.

 

Testwertungen streuen sich von 60 bis 100. Kritikpunkte sind eigentlich immer gleich: Steuerung und Kamera. Einigen verdirbt das offenbar das Spiel, anderen ist das egal. Es gibt auch Leute die wegen der Grafik jammern, was ich jetzt nicht verstehen kann. Ich bin aber auch keine extreme Grafikhure.

 

Hab mal vom Anfang ein Video gemacht;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3lEeF1A3jg

 

Statue:

[attachment=14104:trico.jpg]


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Dezember 2016)

Gestern in der Bucht ein Buch "The Glottkin - The End Times" in deutscher Sprachausgabe in Hardcover für 35 ersteigert. Hab am Ende gesehen, dass es sogar noch verschweißt ist. Da das Buch nicht mehr in deutsch oder im Hardcover erhältlich ist und dazu noch ungenutzt ist, war das ein echter Schnapper.

Dann ebenfalls in der Bucht, ebenfalls ein Buch (Armeebuch der Ogerkönigreiche) für 2 Euro erstanden.

Dann noch 5 Rollen 10mm Tamiya Maskingtape sowie ein kompletten 0,2er Düsensatz inkl. Luftkappe und Nadel für meine Airbrush. Mega teuer und mega ätzend die Airbrushteile. 

Dann noch n White Dwarf zum Thema Nurgle/Glottkin.

Fühl mich langsam echt nerdig. :/


----------



## Tikume (19. Dezember 2016)

DEAD OR ALIVE Xtreme 3 Fortune

 

[attachment=14107EAD OR ALIVE Xtreme 3 Fortune_20161218154154.jpg]

 

 

und Phantasy Star Nova

 

[attachment=14108:2016-12-17-211930.jpg]


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Januar 2017)

seit letzter Woche neues Töff Töff


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2017)

+ Ein paar positivere Smileys im Kommentarbereich 

 

+ Equipment für Bürokriege 

 

[attachment=14111:StarWarsNerf.jpg]


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Januar 2017)




----------



## Aun (11. Januar 2017)

zam hat sich selbst verewigt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Januar 2017)

Hat sich in den letzten Wochen wieder einiges gesammelt...

Gestern die Nintendo Switch vorbestellt & heute Zelda Breath of the Wild.
Wird wohl wie die Wii U eh nur mäßig genutzt werden, aber ich finde die Technikspielerei einfach sau interessant. Mal sehen ob alles so reibungslos funktioniert.

Ansonsten noch für mein TT Hobby einiges, führ ich lieber nicht aus. Scham undso.&#128584;


----------



## Tikume (15. Januar 2017)

Die Switch habe ich auch vorbestellt. Nicht sonderlich schlau, das erste Spiel das mich wirklich interessiert kommt erst Dezember 2017.

Aber ich habe mein Weihnachtsgeld dafür aufgehoben und mit dem Konzept Mobil/Stationär holen sie mich total ab. Ich hoffe dass sie auch entsprechenden Software Support bekommen und spiele dann auch mal den Early Adopter.

 

Zelda - ich bin kein Zelda Fan, aber werde es mir wohl anschauen

Fire Emblem - habe ich geiler gefunden bis ich geschnallt habe, dass es Dynasty Warriors wird

Dragon Quest - gekauft

I am Setsuna: Da habe ich mir im letzten Jahr schon gedacht: Warum nicht auch für die Vita. Jetzt bin ich froh, dass es nie so wirklichbillig in einem Sale war.

Project Octopath Traveler - sieht sehr interessant aus

Shin Megami Tensei - möchte ich lieb haben. Ich mag Persona aber der Teil 4 am 3DS von Shin Megami Tensei hat mich im Tutorial scheitern lassen ... gemein sowas ...

Xenoblade Chronicles 2 - Teil 1 wischt heute noch mit fast allen JRPGs der letzten Jahre mühelos den Boden auf. Ich hatte auf eine Umsetzung von X gehofft, das hier ist viel geiler.

Skyrim - Ich habe es ohne die Addons damals durchgespielt mehr nicht. Da ich nicht zu den Leuten gehöre die es schon 20 mal durchgenudelt habe, werde ich es mir holen nochmal.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Januar 2017)

Da ich Skyrim noch nie gespielt habe ziehe ich es auch in Betracht, gerade so für nebenher wenn ich ne Serie oder so gucke ist das sicher super.

Monster Hunter wird sicher auch noch ne Runde drehen, auf ein HD 3D Pokemonrollenspiel hoffe ich wahrscheinlich vergebens. Man wird sehen.. :c


----------



## Tikume (15. Januar 2017)

Ich mag es vor allem überall zocken zu können (nicht mal unterwegs, auch gerne Abends noch im Bett) und das Ding bei Bedarf einfach mal eben in den Standby zu hauen (jetzt bezogen auf 3DS/Vita).

Pokémon - gute Frage. Kann sein, dass Nintendo da erst wartet bis der 3DS ausreichend abgestorben und die Switch ausreichend erfolgreich ist.

Ansonsten gibt es ja auch noch Yokai Watch, eventuell mal Level 5 da auf der Switch durchstarten.

 

Die WiiU hat Nintendo ja schon beerdigt. Beim 3DS werden sie abwarten. Er ist ja auch durchaus noch portabler als die Switch, wer weiss wie lang dieser antike Kasten noch weiterleben wird.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Januar 2017)

Die WiiU reue ich auch richtig.


----------



## Tikume (16. Januar 2017)

Die habe ich mir verkniffen weil mich da genau 2 Spiele interessiert hätten.


----------



## Aun (16. Januar 2017)

Beidseitige Lungenentzündung und die Pumpe hat auch was abbekommen.......


----------



## Tikume (26. Januar 2017)

Tales of Berseria Collectors Edition. Da ich aber gerade mitten in Tales of Xillia bin habe ich nur mal kurz reingespielt.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Januar 2017)

Hab keine PS4, deswegen habe ich es mir für den PC geholt.


----------



## Tikume (27. Januar 2017)

Was mich schon ein klein wenig ärgert: Auf der PS4 haben sie die Share-Funktion gesperrt (war wohl schon bei Zestiria so). Das Problem hast Du dann am PC natürlich nicht.

Aber schöne Collectors Edition. Voll ungewohnt mal wieder so ne Art Handbuch zu haben


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Januar 2017)

Ja, bei Zestiria musste ich auch schon auf ne CE verzichten. Nur spontan ne Konsole zu kaufen ist auch nicht so meine Art. ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Januar 2017)

Karten für das Musical König der Löwen.


----------



## Tikume (27. Januar 2017)

Ja, bei Zestiria musste ich auch schon auf ne CE verzichten. Nur spontan ne Konsole zu kaufen ist auch nicht so meine Art. ^^

 

Nachdem Ni no Kuni 2 nun auch für PC kommt bleibt da nur noch Persona 5 als Argument für Konsole


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Januar 2017)

Ich hatte ja noch nie wirklich Kontakt mit einem der Persona-Spielen, von daher weiß ich nicht mal ob es Sinn macht mit Teil 5 einzusteigen.


----------



## Tikume (28. Januar 2017)

Da Du eh keine PS4 hast, hat sich das Thema Persona 5 eh erledigt


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2017)

Hab "günstig" einen gebrauchten Sony VPL-VW500ES gekauft. Ich hab mir Versand mit DHL gewünscht, weil die auch samstags liefern. Natürlich hat DHL den "verloren" (da hat wohl jemand noch schnell ein Weihnachtsgeschenk gebraucht) und jetzt hab ich vom Händler das Nachfolgermodell (VW520ES) ohne Aufpreis bekommen (die 2400 Euro Differenz hat der Händler einfach so übernommen). Und das auch noch mit vollen 3 Jahren Garantie, weil ich der Erstkäufer bin (war ein Vorführgerät). Jetzt hab ich endlich alles auf 4K aufgerüstet.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Januar 2017)

Lülülülü


----------



## Ogil (30. Januar 2017)

Letztens konnte mein Amazon-Paket nicht zugestellt werden, weil der Paketmann zu faul war die Treppe in den 5. Stock zu erklimmen. Amazon hat natürlich sofort reagiert und mir eine ebenerdige Villa gekauft um solche Missgeschicke in Zukunft zu vermeiden.


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Januar 2017)

Lülülülü

Meddl Loide!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Januar 2017)

Meddl Loide!


Zeit das Jemand mal Magogan den Brügel rausschmeißt!


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Januar 2017)

Ich hab alles in Gimp neigspeichert. Am Mondach gibbs edzala e fedde, digge Anzeige.


----------



## Magogan (31. Januar 2017)

Letztens konnte mein Amazon-Paket nicht zugestellt werden, weil der Paketmann zu faul war die Treppe in den 5. Stock zu erklimmen. Amazon hat natürlich sofort reagiert und mir eine ebenerdige Villa gekauft um solche Missgeschicke in Zukunft zu vermeiden.

Meine Geschichte ist nicht erfunden... Der VW500ES lässt sich halt nicht so einfach mehr gebraucht bekommen, weil kaum einer einen 10000-Euro-Projektor nach 2 Jahren wieder verkauft. Sowas kauft man sich eigentlich, um es ein Jahrzehnt zu nutzen. Was ich wohl auch tun werde.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (31. Januar 2017)

Meine Geschichte ist nicht erfunden... Der VW500ES lässt sich halt nicht so einfach mehr gebraucht bekommen, weil kaum einer einen 10000-Euro-Projektor nach 2 Jahren wieder verkauft. Sowas kauft man sich eigentlich, um es ein Jahrzehnt zu nutzen. Was ich wohl auch tun werde.

 

ich habe mir gerade nudeln gemacht, weil ich schokolade mag...


----------



## ZAM (31. Januar 2017)

RE7
Double Dragon 4


----------



## Magogan (1. Februar 2017)

ich habe mir gerade nudeln gemacht, weil ich schokolade mag...


Ich hab mir auch gerade Nudeln gemacht, weil ich Nudeln mag. Es waren sehr tolle Nudeln, sehr toll. Es waren die großartigsten Nudeln der Welt. Make noodles great again!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Februar 2017)

One Piece Pirate Warriors 3 & One Piece Unlimited World Red 3 für die Vita. :-)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Februar 2017)

Ein neuen Schreibtisch/Basteltisch für mein Hobbyzimmer.


----------



## eMJay (3. Februar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Saturn macht dich - Media Markt macht auf :-D alles muss raus. Ich konnte nicht widerstehen für unter 300&#8364; (Onkyo TX-NR545)


----------



## JokerofDarkness (8. Februar 2017)

Bei mir gab es tatsächlich auch einen Beamer. Hab ich aber absolut neuwertig aus dem Biete Bereich des HiFi-Forums für einen extrem guten Kurs geschossen:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Mehr Bilder gibt es bei Bedarf durch Klick auf die Sig.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Februar 2017)

For Honor


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2017)

Conan Exiles


----------



## Tikume (9. Februar 2017)

Die Sache mit dem Penis Slider zieht offenbar im Verkauf


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Februar 2017)

Und für die Leute mit Penis-Neid: Devs denken über Kastration nach. Dann darf man Immel abreisen und Sie sich an die Wand hängen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (9. Februar 2017)

Neid ist halt die höchste Anerkennung der Deutschen. Sieht man ja auch in diesem Thread immer wieder schön. Sich für Andere freuen geht ja auch gar nicht!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Februar 2017)

Historia of Hyrule, bin eigentlich kein riesiger Zelda fan...aber irgendwie hat es mich angesprochen. Dazu noch den ersten band von Tokyo Ghoul.
Finde das Szenario interessant - we'll see.


----------



## ZAM (14. Februar 2017)

Ohje, ich habe mal was von Sozialinkompatibel geliked 

 

Neu: For Honor


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2017)

Neu: For Honor

 

Heute geht's los.


----------



## Xarran (14. Februar 2017)

Conan Exiles


----------



## Gundel1975 (14. Februar 2017)

Hurra!!! Ich hab heute auch was ganz tolles neues bekommen. Ne richtig fette Erkältung - Ironie off -


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. Februar 2017)

Langeweile gab es scheinbar gleich mit dazu. Würde zumindest die Leichenfledderei der alten Threads erklären.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Februar 2017)

Ohje, ich habe mal was von Sozialinkompatibel geliked 
 
Neu: For Honor


Bist nicht der erste dem das passiert. <3


Nachtrag 100GB Datenvolumen. Gibts momentan for free von Vaderfone.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Februar 2017)

Ne Nerf Rapidstrike irgendwas XD von der Freundin geschenkt bekommen. Das wird sie reuen lel


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2017)

Der Post hier gilt auch noch für den Freude-Thread.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. März 2017)

Echt? Das neue Zelda ist schon raus? D: Hatte gehört, dass sich da der Release bis Sommer verschieben soll.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2017)

Launch-Titel für die Switch. Dass Zelda erst im Sommer kommen soll, höre ich heute zum ersten Mal.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. März 2017)

Sei froh. Sonst wärst du vlt. gefrustet wesen. 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nintendo-Switch-Konsolen-260784/News/Neues-Zelda-wohl-erst-im-Sommer-2017-1213348/


----------



## Ogil (3. März 2017)

Fakenews


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2017)

Lügenpresse! Make irgendetwas great again!


----------



## spectrumizer (3. März 2017)




----------



## Ogil (3. März 2017)

Make Nintendo great again?

 

"We sold millions of Switches at release day! It was the biggest release ever!"


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2017)

Why not? Ich habe ein gutes Gefühl mit der Switch, auch wenn das nichts heißt.


----------



## Ogil (3. März 2017)

Hauptsache Du hast Spaß damit. Ich bin noch nicht so vom Konzept überzeugt. Aber mal schauen wie es sich entwickelt...


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2017)

Ich auf der anderen Seite bin immer noch glücklich mit der Wii U. ^^


----------



## Ogil (3. März 2017)

Bei mir gab es diese Woche Brettspiel-Nachschub: "Brügge", "Ulm" und "Ohne Furcht und Adel"...


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2017)

Nice. Ich würde ja gerne mal wieder Siedler von Catan spielen. Habe aber niemanden dafür. :'<


----------



## Tikume (3. März 2017)

Meine Switch ist auch grade gekommen


----------



## spectrumizer (3. März 2017)

Ich überleg mir ja auch, wegen dem neuen Zelda mir 'ne Switch zu kaufen. Aber so'n kleiner Bildschirm ... würde ich glaube nicht mit klar kommen. Wenn man das Teil wenigstens mit dem TV verbinden könnte.

PS: http://www.playnation.de/spiele-news/nintendo-switch/amazon-verkauft-gebrauchte-konsole-als-neu-id69364.html ... LoL?


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2017)

Natürlich kannst du das Teil mit dem Fernseher verbinden. Das ist doch das große Gimmick der Switch.

 

Edit: Dann können wir ja bald eine Switch-Gang gründen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. März 2017)

Heute war definitiv Weihnachten, den Sekretär gabs quasi geschenkt, brauch nur etwas Aufarbeitung und Liebe, das Battletome habe ich for free zu der Box bekommen (weil es nicht mehr das ganz aktuelle ist), die BMTH Pledge Blu Ray kam dann jetzt auch nach 3 Monaten Verspätung auch mal an und die Switch samt Zelda. Ich bin glücklich.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (3. März 2017)

Ich überleg mir ja auch, wegen dem neuen Zelda mir 'ne Switch zu kaufen. Aber so'n kleiner Bildschirm ... würde ich glaube nicht mit klar kommen. Wenn man das Teil wenigstens mit dem TV verbinden könnte.

 

 

Den Gag hab ich jetzt auch nicht verstanden 

 

Der Bildschirm des Tablets ist gar nicht so klein und die Grafik kommt echt gut rüber. Aber als 3DS und PS Vita Fan habe ich da sicherlich auch weit weniger Berührungsängste.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. März 2017)

Natürlich kannst du das Teil mit dem Fernseher verbinden. Das ist doch das große Gimmick der Switch.


O'rly? D: Nice. Wußte ich nicht. Hatte vorhin gegoogelt und da kam nix. Wahrscheinlich weil die Frage zu banal ist. 
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Der Bildschirm des Tablets ist gar nicht so klein und die Grafik kommt echt gut rüber. Aber als 3DS und PS Vita Fan habe ich da sicherlich auch weit weniger Berührungsängste.


Ja, denke es ist hier wohl echt Gewöhnungssache. Aber das wäre mir echt zu klein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2017)

Der graue Kasten im Bild mit dem Fernseher ist nur eine Docking-Station mit Strom-, USB- und HDMI-Anschluss. Der Wechsel zwischen Handheld und stationärer Konsole funktioniert sogar im laufenden Betrieb.

 

Als kleine, eventuell unwichtige Randnotiz: Die Switch hat einen Touchsreen. Das habe ich noch nirgendswo gesehen (war aber auch nicht fleißig dabei), daher wollte ich mal diesbezüglich mein Mitteilungsbedürfnis befriedigen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. März 2017)

Zelda Breath of the Wild für die Zwitsch. Nur habe ich noch keine Zwitsch. LUL

 

(Die DHL/Postfiliale ist schon ein witziger Dude. Da lass ich per Express-Lieferung (1Tag), die teurer ist als sonst, meine Switch zu meiner naheliegenden Filiale liefern. Das klappte auch alles gut, um 15.31 Uhr lt. Sendungsverfolgung war sie da. Ich ging um 17 Uhr hin und wollte sie abholen. Dort wurde mir aber gesagt, dass kein Paket da war mit meinem Namen, vielleicht wurde es ja noch nicht beschriftet meinte die Dame. Ich sah ein Paket, und ich schwöre das wäre meins auf Grund der Postleitzahl. Sie wollte aber nicht nachgucken und bat mich, morgen nochmal wieder zu kommen. Geschichten gibt es.)


----------



## Tikume (3. März 2017)

Sowas suckt


----------



## spectrumizer (3. März 2017)

Der graue Kasten im Bild mit dem Fernseher ist nur eine Docking-Station mit Strom-, USB- und HDMI-Anschluss. Der Wechsel zwischen Handheld und stationärer Konsole funktioniert sogar im laufenden Betrieb.
 
Als kleine, eventuell unwichtige Randnotiz: Die Switch hat einen Touchsreen. Das habe ich noch nirgendswo gesehen (war aber auch nicht fleißig dabei), daher wollte ich mal diesbezüglich mein Mitteilungsbedürfnis befriedigen.


Thx für die Info! 

Zelda Breath of the Wild für die Zwitsch. Nur habe ich noch keine Zwitsch. LUL
 
(Die DHL/Postfiliale ist schon ein witziger Dude. Da lass ich per Express-Lieferung (1Tag), die teurer ist als sonst, meine Switch zu meiner naheliegenden Filiale liefern. Das klappte auch alles gut, um 15.31 Uhr lt. Sendungsverfolgung war sie da. Ich ging um 17 Uhr hin und wollte sie abholen. Dort wurde mir aber gesagt, dass kein Paket da war mit meinem Namen, vielleicht wurde es ja noch nicht beschriftet meinte die Dame. Ich sah ein Paket, und ich schwöre das wäre meins auf Grund der Postleitzahl. Sie wollte aber nicht nachgucken und bat mich, morgen nochmal wieder zu kommen. Geschichten gibt es.)


WTF. Ich wäre da gar nicht erst weggegangen und hätte ein episches Drama veranstaltet.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2017)

Das wäre eine Bitte, die man ruhig mal ablehnen kann.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. März 2017)

Seit gestern nun auch meine Switch. Kurzes Fazit:

 

Pro - sieht einfach gut aus, einfache  und übersichtliche Bedienung, im Handheld Mode echt super zu nutzen

Contra - Die Joy-Cons fühlen sich zwar gut an, aber die Anordnung der Sticks und Buttons ist einfach nicht optimal. Außerdem: Miese Performance in Zelda.

 

Ist wohl eine Investition in die Zukunft, freue mich sehr auf Mario Kart, Mario und die Virtual Console. Man muss beten, dass sie mehr Support bekommt von Nintendo und 3rd Party Publisher als die WiiU. Die angekündigten Indietitel sind auf jeden Fall gut.


----------



## Tikume (5. März 2017)

Die Wahrnehmungen scheinen hier echt auseinader zugehen. Ich kann in Zelda bisher nicht über die Performance meckern.

Laut den Berichten soll es ja auch eher vereinzelt zu Rucklern kommen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. März 2017)

Zelda im Handheldmodus ruckelt gar nicht. Im Tv Modus leider ab und an. :/


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2017)

Ich muss Zelda noch ausprobieren. Habe bisher nur Bomberman und Snipperclips gespielt, welches ich mir gestern im eShop geholt habe.


----------



## Tikume (6. März 2017)

Bomberman wäre interessant, aber das ist für mich einfach kein Vollpreis Spiel.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2017)

Ich muss leider zugeben, dass 45&#8364; zu viel dafür sind. Den Kauf bereue ich trotzdem nicht. Leider ist es Online ziemlich laggy und man sollte es wirklich mit dem Pro Controller spielen. Entweder stimmt was mit dem linken Analogstick der Joycons nicht (also in Bomberman) oder da müsste man eine Rekalibrierung durchführen.

 

Persönlich würde ich Bomberman bei einem Preis von max. 30&#8364; deckeln. Ich bin aber einer, der den Kauf für 45&#8364; nicht bereut. Von daher bin ich in der Richtung vielleicht auch zu großzügig.


----------



## Tikume (6. März 2017)

Es ist halt immer die Frage ob man dem nachgibt. Wenn ich total Bock drauf hätte, würde ich es sicher auch zahlen.

Bei Fast Racing RMX fand ich die Preispolitik weitaus angemessener, da hätte ich sogar gesagt dass sie noch nen 10er mehr hätten verlangen können.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2017)

Die Wahrnehmungen scheinen hier echt auseinader zugehen. Ich kann in Zelda bisher nicht über die Performance meckern.

Laut den Berichten soll es ja auch eher vereinzelt zu Rucklern kommen.

 

Bei besonders vielen Partikel-Effekten merkt man schon, dass die Switch an ihre Grenze kommt. Geht dann auch schonmal auf gut 10 FPS runter, aber nur für ne Sekunde. Ich gehe aber einfach mal aus, dass dies primär an der Optimierung von Zelda liegt. Hab keine Ahnung, ob bei Nintendo spiele "gepatched" werden, aber sowas sollte man zumindest minimieren können. Die Ruckler treten übrigens nur auf, wenn die Switch (bei mir zumindest) in der Docking-Station ist. Die 900p machen da wohl Stress. Auf 720p im Handheld Mode (so zocke ich eig. primär) läuft es butterweich. Mich stören diese Lags nicht wirklich. Ich kann Hohe FPS wertschätzen auf dem PC, aber wenn ich auf ner Konsole zocke, gehe ich nicht davon aus, superflüssiges 144 FPS Gameplay zu haben. Wichtig ist für mich nur, dass so Games wie Mario Kart in 60 fps laufen.

 

Man merkt einfach sehr, auch auf Grund der wenigen Spiele und der nicht vorhandenen Features. dass die Switch zu früh veröffentlicht wurde. Die hätten Mal bis Sommer/Herbst warten sollen, so gibt es mit Zelda nur einen wirklichen AAA-Titel. Und kommt jetzt nicht mit Bomberman oder 1-2 Switch. Bomberman ist kein AAA Titel und 1-2 Switch MUSS eigentlich kostenlos mit der Switch angeboten werden. Aber genug Gemecker, ich bereue den kauf der Konsole keines Falls, dank Zelda.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. März 2017)

Bomberman macht spaß und finde die Steuerung auch recht präzise.

Anfangs hat mich Zelda gar nich so angesprochen, sobald man aber den segler hat... huiii


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2017)

Mit dem Pro Controller klappt bei mir alles. Bei den Joycons geht irgendwie alles schief,


----------



## Tikume (6. März 2017)

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich allgemein kein Zelda-Fan bin.

 

Was sie bei der Welt schön gemacht haben, dass es überall etwas zu finden gibt. Seien es jetzt Vogeleier im Baum oder Schatzkisten im Wasser. Dazu kommt, dass man sehr viel mit der Welt interagieren kann.

Das führt zu einer Einstellung, dass man eher denkt: "Das müsste doch auch gehen", anstelle von einem: "Das hat die Spielmechanik eh nicht vorgesehen".

Auch die Gegner fühlen sich "echt" an. Es hat schon etwas wenn man einem Skelett den Kopf und einen Arm abschlägt und dass kopflose Skelett geht auf die Suche nach dem Kopf während der Arm umherkrabbelt auf der Suche nach dem Körper. Und die Viecher setzen sich dann auch wieder zusammen wenn man sie lässt.

 

Rein spielerisch renne ich bisher in der Welt rum, untersuche Orte, töte paar Monster. Das ist nicht ok, kann aber ein Spiel auch nicht so wirklich tragen. Spielerisch waren bisher die Schreine am interessantesten.

Hier gab es schöne Rätsel, gleichzeitig waren die Dinger auch nicht so riesig.

Ich bin allerdings auch noch ganz am Anfang in der ersten Stadt nach dem Anfänger-Plateau.

 

Dafür habe ich schon ein legendäres Feuerpferd:

[attachment=14137:2017030613361300-F1C11A22FAEE3B82F21B330E1B786A39.jpg]


----------



## Ogil (7. März 2017)

Ich finde es irgendwie auch fraglich mit einem so mageren Launch-Lineup anzutreten. Zelda ist ja gut und schön - aber für ein Spiel kauf ich mir keine Konsole, gerade wenn man bei der WiiU gesehen hat wie mager es nach Release geblieben ist. Wobei ich auch wirklich kein Interesse an der Switch als mobile Konsole habe. Dafür hab ich meine Vita für die ich zumindest Dank PS+ auf der PS4 noch ordentlich mit (kleinem) Nachschub versorgt werde...


----------



## Tikume (7. März 2017)

Es kommt Xenoblade Chronicles 2, das allein reicht als Argument für die Switch  .


----------



## Schrottinator (8. März 2017)

Xenobloade Chronicles 2 != Xenoblade 3?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. März 2017)

Mit dem Pro Controller klappt bei mir alles. Bei den Joycons geht irgendwie alles schief,



Also Freundin und ich spielen das mit den joy cons und haben keine Probleme.

Bei Zelda wurde ich gestern vom Blitz erschlagen, ich musste echt lachen. Das Spiel macht in Sachen Survival wesentlich mehr richtig als andere die sich das groß auf die Fahne schreiben. Auch das Kochsystem ist geil und jetzt nach dem Upgrade meines shiekah steins hab ich richtig Bock.
Gestern auch schon einen Titanen gelegt, hat schon Spaß gemacht. Wem die Rätsel in den Schreinen zu kurz sind wird dort auf seine Kosten kommen.

Was mir auch gefällt ist, dass man die Rätsel unterschiedlich lösen kann.


----------



## Nexilein (8. März 2017)

Also Freundin und ich spielen das mit den joy cons und haben keine Probleme. 
 

Ich habe damit auch keine Probleme.

Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich ganz früher noch mit NES-Controllern spielen musste (nachdem ich barfuß im Schnee von der Schule nach Hause gelaufen bin).


----------



## Ascalari (8. März 2017)

Ghost Recon Wildlands

 

Gibt's hier Spieler die Bock haben zusammen zu Zocken?


----------



## Tikume (9. März 2017)

Bei Zelda wurde ich gestern vom Blitz erschlagen

 

Ich dachte heute, ich habe die ideale Möglichkeit an Eier zu kommen: Hühner mit Explosionen erschrecken, die fangen dann an Eier zu legen.

Wenn man es übertreibt, wird man dann allerdings von der Hühner-Meute gekillt


----------



## Schrottinator (9. März 2017)

Ich habe gestern nun auch mal mit Breath of the Wild angefangen. Ich war ja schon alleine wegen der Sprachausgabe sprachlos.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. März 2017)

Ich dachte heute, ich habe die ideale Möglichkeit an Eier zu kommen: Hühner mit Explosionen erschrecken, die fangen dann an Eier zu legen.
Wenn man es übertreibt, wird man dann allerdings von der Hühner-Meute gekillt 



Im ersten Dorf hab ich mich gewagt eins hochzuheben, was folgte war ein Sturm aus wütenden fliegenden Hühnern. Nur knapp überlebt!

Ich sterb generell in Zelda so unglaublich oft durch dumm sein. 

Auch witzig: Wenn es donnert trauen sich diese Boklinge nich aus ihren Unterschlüpfen raus.

Bin so in love.


----------



## Schrottinator (9. März 2017)

Make Nintendo great again?

 

"We sold millions of Switches at release day! It was the biggest release ever!"

 

Found the fortune teller!


----------



## Tikume (9. März 2017)

*Nier Automata* angekommen.

 

[attachment=14138:NieR_Automata_20170309161317.jpg]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2017)

*Nier Automata* angekommen.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

NieR_Automata_20170309161317.jpg

 

 

 

 

Nächste Woche fürn PC. Freue mich tierisch drauf (Wertungen sollen ja von gut bis überragend gehen). Erstmal aber Zelda.


----------



## Tikume (9. März 2017)

Die Leitern sind toll.

 

Hoch

[attachment=14139:73e5b9d0-3530-420a-a43b-8320d3ff2f47.jpg]

 

Runter

[attachment=14140:7feed591-5e45-4601-9777-afb0b45ef9b8.jpg]


----------



## Schrottinator (9. März 2017)

Ich muss erst mal langsam machen mit Spiele kaufen. ^^ (Ich Heuchler bin schon wieder im eShop und hadere damit ein gewisses Spiel zu kaufen.)

Außerdem ist gestern Faeria aus dem Early Access raus. Da sollte ich auch mal reinschauen.


----------



## Tikume (9. März 2017)

Welches denn?


----------



## Schrottinator (9. März 2017)

Vroom


----------



## Tikume (9. März 2017)

Mein erster Gedanke war: Mhm, das olle Amiga Rennspiel?

Aber ich nehme an Du meinst diesen VR Piratenkram?


----------



## Schrottinator (10. März 2017)

Ich meine das hier: https://www.nintendo.de/Spiele/Nintendo-Switch-Download-Software/Vroom-in-the-night-sky-1201381.html

Eine Hexe fährt mit dem Roller nachts im Himmel rum. Hat für mich ein ganz leichtes Nights into Dreams Feeling. Vermutlich weil man Nachts rumfliegt und dabei Sachen einsammelt.


----------



## Tikume (10. März 2017)

Hatte ich mir kurz angeschaut und dann beschlossen lieber Fast RMX zu holen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. März 2017)

Kann mann fast rmx mit je einem joy con im mp spielen?


----------



## Tikume (10. März 2017)

Ja das geht.

 

Ich habe mich anfangs immer bei den Spielen gefragt warum man L + R drücken muss. Der Hintergrund ist, dass damit die Controller-Konfiguration bestimmt wird.

Sie die Joycons getrennt, dreht man die Joycons ja und drückt ein anderes L + R.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. März 2017)

Kann man auch online spielen?


----------



## Tikume (10. März 2017)

Auch das geht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2017)

Nier Automata für die PS4 - Kein Bock bis zum 17. zu warten.

Ghost in the Shell BlueRay


----------



## Ogil (12. März 2017)

Joa - ebenfalls Nier für die PS4. Und nun auch erstmal durchs Tutorial nachdem ich Noobs da am Freitag gestorben bin und keine Lust hatte nochmal damit zu beginnen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. März 2017)

Joa - ebenfalls Nier für die PS4. Und nun auch erstmal durchs Tutorial nachdem ich Noobs da am Freitag gestorben bin und keine Lust hatte nochmal damit zu beginnen...

 

Ich war auch schlau. Nach dem Tutorial wird das Spiel ja auf der PS4 installiert und man bekommt so pseudo religiöses Fragen gestellt um die Zeit zu überbrücken. Ich bin dummerweise zum Titelmenü zurück gekehrt und muss nun das Tutorial nochmal machen.   Gameplay macht aber sau viel Spaß.


----------



## Tikume (12. März 2017)

Joa, nur ein Teil später ist mir tierisch auf den Sack gegangen. Aber in gewisser Weise konnte ich dadurch das Elend meines Chars nachfühlen ^^

 

/edit: Eines der krassesten Enden überhaupt (Auf seine Art und Weise)


----------



## Tikume (15. März 2017)

Eine REM (Re:Zero) Plüschfigur.

[attachment=14142:rezero-kara-hajimeru-isekai-seikatsu-mej-nesoberi-plush-rem-498673.8.jpg]


----------



## Bob2307 (18. März 2017)

Irgendwie ist der Thread sinnlos^^

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

https://lagerwaren24.com/online-shop/


----------



## ZAM (21. März 2017)

ME: Andromeda (im Preload)


----------



## Schrottinator (21. März 2017)

Bin gespannt ob es was taugt.

 

@Topic: Vikings - Wolves of Midgard. Bin gespannt ob es was taugt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. März 2017)

Noch ne Nerfgun, Alphahawk oder so und eben 3 Stunden Nerfwar auf 20qm? Ich bin tot - Hochleistungssport.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. März 2017)

ME: Andromeda (im Preload)

 

Die ganzen Reviews schrecken mich doch sehr ab, man soll sich ja immer selbst ne Meinung bilden. Nach Nier-Automata (welches man ja 2x durchspielen muss fürs richtige Ende) und Zelda werde ich es mir wohl holen.


----------



## Tikume (31. März 2017)

NieR Automata Soundtrack auf 4CDs. Einer der besten Spiele-Soundtracks.

 

[attachment=14150:nier_sound2.jpg]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. März 2017)

NieR Automata Soundtrack auf 4CDs. Einer der besten Spiele-Soundtracks.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

nier_sound2.jpg

 

 

 

Wo hast du die gekauft ? Hatte auf Amazon nur das 50&#8364; Ding gesehen, was schon ein bisschen viel ist (obwohl das Spiel auch massig Soundtrack hat).


----------



## Tikume (31. März 2017)

Auf amazon.de ist das dazu nur eine CD laut Beschreibung (/edit: sie haben es auf 3 abgeändert. Ob die Hacking Tracks dabei sind ist unklar).  Mittlerweile gibt es die digitale Version die mit 46 Tracks (meine 4 CDs haben 62 inkl. der Hacking Tracks CD) die ganz ok sein müsste.

Ich habe daher bei Amazon Japan bestellt. Preis klettert da allerdings derzeit in die Höhe, als ich bestellt habe waren es 3200 Yen, jetzt sind es 5750 Yen.


----------



## spectrumizer (31. März 2017)

Inzwischen fast 7000 Yen. Was bezahlt man da noch an Versandkosten? Denke da kann man wohl auch in DE bestellen.


----------



## Tikume (31. März 2017)

Sie zahlen auch immer Zoll, was zumindest den Vorteil hat dass es dann nicht aufm Zollamt klebt und alles seine Ordnung hat.

Meine Rechnung:

 

Order Summary
Item(s) Subtotal: EUR 27,07
Shipping & Handling: EUR 8,88
Total: EUR 39,55
Import Fees Deposit EUR 3,60
 
Grand Total: *EUR 39,55*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. April 2017)

Auf amazon.de ist das dazu nur eine CD laut Beschreibung (/edit: sie haben es auf 3 abgeändert. Ob die Hacking Tracks dabei sind ist unklar).  Mittlerweile gibt es die digitale Version die mit 46 Tracks (meine 4 CDs haben 62 inkl. der Hacking Tracks CD) die ganz ok sein müsste.

Ich habe daher bei Amazon Japan bestellt. Preis klettert da allerdings derzeit in die Höhe, als ich bestellt habe waren es 3200 Yen, jetzt sind es 5750 Yen.

 

 

Sind die Hacking-Tracks bei dir mit drauf ? Hab mich eben durch das iTunes-Album durchgeskipped und da bis auf das "weight of the world" medley kein 8bit Stuff dabei. Ich hab das Spiel bisher nur einmal durchgespielt und bin beim Anfang des 2. Durchgangs und wie ich das so bisher mitbekommen habe muss ja wirklich JEDER Song ne 8bit Version haben. Krass.


----------



## Tikume (1. April 2017)

Die waren als Extra CD (16 Tracks) dabei.  Ich denke eine Art Vorbesteller-Bonus. Die Edition war wohl limitiert, daher geht da offenbar auch momentan der Preis nun auch so brutal hoch da es nur noch Angebote von Dritthändlern gibt.

 

Der Soundtrack hat aber natürlich mittlerweile auch seinen Weg auf Youtube gefunden.

Aktuell würde ich zur digitalen Ausgabe greifen und mir die Hacking Tracks von Youtube ziehen.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MH1bTY-MxWQ


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. April 2017)

Die waren als Extra CD (16 Tracks) dabei.  Ich denke eine Art Vorbesteller-Bonus. Die Edition war wohl limitiert, daher geht da offenbar auch momentan der Preis nun auch so brutal hoch da es nur noch Angebote von Dritthändlern gibt.

 

Der Soundtrack hat aber natürlich mittlerweile auch seinen Weg auf Youtube gefunden.

Aktuell würde ich zur digitalen Ausgabe greifen und mir die Hacking Tracks von Youtube ziehen.

 

 

 

Danke für den Link. Echt unglaublich, dass die fast den kompletten Soundtrack nochmal in 8Bit verfasst haben. Gerade in den Hacking-Sequenzen, die ja jetzt kein wirklich großer Gameplay-Aspekt sind, motiviert das irgendwie gleich nochmal mehr. Jedes andere RPG würde da ein 0815 Soundtrack nehmen, da hatte Yoko Taro sicher seine Finger im Spiel. NieR ist für mich bisher das beste Spiel dieses Jahr und eines der besten Action-RPGs der letzten Jahre. Wenn ich mich zurück erinnere hatte ich das letzte mal bei Devil May Cry 2/3 oder eben Drakengard 3 (bis auf den letzten Boss) so viel Spaß.


----------



## Tikume (1. April 2017)

Och mit 9S habe ich eigentlich nur gehacked, glaube ein paar hundert gegner laut Statistik


----------



## ZAM (1. April 2017)

Switch + Zelda.


----------



## Tikume (1. April 2017)

Hoffentlich mit bunten Joycons


----------



## ZAM (1. April 2017)

Hoffentlich mit bunten Joycons 



Ne [attachment=14151:9e308bca-90cd-4bc0-b3fd-35bdac31f2fb.jpg]


----------



## Tikume (1. April 2017)

Langweiler =P


----------



## Schrottinator (1. April 2017)

Ich habe mir bunten Joycons und das interessiert niemanden. :<


----------



## Tikume (2. April 2017)

Guter Mann!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. April 2017)

Alle End Times Bücher in HC, Sigmars Blut in HC und Tamurkhan in HC. Alle waren ziemliche Schnapper sind ja out of production - glück gehabt!


----------



## Tikume (4. April 2017)

Bin heute früher von der Arbeit los und war rechtzeitig daheim um meine Persona 5 Collectors Edition in Empfang zu nehmen.


----------



## Ogil (6. April 2017)

Seit Dienstag ebenfalls Persona 5 - allerdings "nur" die Steelbook-Version ohne Sporttasche mit Plüschkatze


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. April 2017)

Ihr seid solche Weebs, schrieb ich mit dem Wissen das ich nach der Arbeit Detektiv Conan weiter gucken werde.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. April 2017)

Ihr seid solche Weebs, schrieb ich mit dem Wissen das ich nach der Arbeit Detektiv Conan weiter gucken werde.

 

Ich bin auch ein weeb, ich gucke Pokemon.


----------



## Aun (6. April 2017)

ach ruhe du nappel und gehe weiter den imperator anbeten!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. April 2017)

Bayonetta (Steam)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. April 2017)

Heute bestellt: Die Glottkin (brauche es nochmal ungebaut für ne Conversion), Syvaneth Start Collecting und Chaos Spawns (Beides nur als Bitsspender). Bin so heiß auf AoS28, sobald mein Wettbewerbsmodell fertig ist, werde ich da drin versinken.


----------



## Tikume (14. April 2017)

Sollte sich noch jemand den kompletten NieR Automata Soundtrack (was ich nur empfehlen kann) zulegen wollen, der scheint im Mai nochmal für schlange 25 EUR bei Square direkt zu kommen:

https://store.eu.square-enix.com/de/product/440778/nier-automata-original-soundtrack


----------



## Tikume (19. April 2017)

Nach 2 1/2 Jahren mit 500GB habe ich mal heute die PS4 auf 2TB erweitert.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. April 2017)

Bei Greenstuffworld jede Menge Krempel bestellt für's Basing und so Strukturrollen, dann noch ne Slaughterbrute. schon ärgerlich 65,- für ein Modell das lediglich als Organspender dienen wird. Dann noch ein Glottkinmodell (OVP) + Geld  ertauscht gegen mein bemaltes Glottkinmodell. Sowie ein Realm of Battle Gameboard und ein Nagashsammelband für eine Auftragsbemalung. Yeeey.


----------



## vfeil (20. April 2017)

Hab mir die Nintendo Switch heute geholt. Zelda ich rette dich!


----------



## Tikume (20. April 2017)

Zelda bekämpft den Chef während Du pennst. Eigentlich sollte sie Link den Arsch versohlen für seine Faulheit.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. April 2017)

Sie hat Link ins Bett geschickt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. April 2017)

Hört auf zu spoilern, habs nich durch.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. April 2017)

Das ist der fucking Anfang!


----------



## Tikume (21. April 2017)

Mal abgesehen davon: Wo keine Story ist, kann man auch keine spoilern


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. April 2017)

Zelda spoilern ist so wie Super Mario spoilern.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. April 2017)

Ihr zerstört meinen Troll.


----------



## Aun (21. April 2017)

Ihr zerstört meinen Troll. 

 

musst du stiften. dann geht der neicht kaputt xD


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. April 2017)

Der war flach, aber gut.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. April 2017)

Heute zum Geburtstag den Heavy Assault Transporter "Mastodon" von Forgeworld bekommen sowie so einen Organizer mit nem Hirsch in Kupfer drauf.


----------



## Aun (22. April 2017)

alter sack! alles schlechte dir ^^

ich hab neu: knobi baguette, butter, ne frische knolle knobi. das wird so übel xD


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. April 2017)

Ein Glück hast du keine Freunde, welchen du schaden könntest.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. April 2017)

Neues Mario Kart kam eben an!


----------



## Tikume (27. April 2017)

Monster Hunter Stories Amiibo. Ich habe jetzt 5 Amiibos und hasse mich für jeden Einzelnen.

[attachment=14152:FIGUR-MONSTER002b_1.jpg]

 

 

Mario Kart wird wohl morgen kommen. Viel zu früh.

Ich jongliere mit dem Finale von Trails of Cold Steel 2 und bei Persona 5 bin ich nach 4 Stunden und 2 Dungeons wohl eher noch am Anfang.


----------



## Nexilein (28. April 2017)

Eine Mail von Amazon, dass mein Mario Kart doch erst mal nicht geliefert wird


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2017)

Ebenfalls MK8, allerdings als Download. Was ein Glück, die Switch-Spiele sind so mega klein... 

 

Uuuuund ne PS4 Pro.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. April 2017)

Heute ein geilen Pyjama gekauft für unsere Bademantelpyjamaparty am Sonntag. Und n Dämonenprinz.

Schon dekadent, weil ich die Hände brauche n ganzen Bausatz zu kaufen..


----------



## Tikume (28. April 2017)

Du baust Dir ne Art Playboy Mansion?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. April 2017)

Genau. Mein Premiumhäschen wäre Shikari, aber der wohnt leider noch zu weit weg.


----------



## Tikume (28. April 2017)

Einfliegen lassen?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. April 2017)

Via Amazone Fly Drohne.


----------



## Aun (28. April 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw ih hab neu: ein triple pbj sandwich mit crossections. der totale overkill  xD


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2017)

Mario Kart und Puyo Puyo Tetris.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. April 2017)

Mario Kart und Puyo Puyo Tetris.

 

Wie ist letzterer Titel? Sah im eShop ganz witzig aus, aber 40 &#8364;...

 

Ich habe neu:

 

-Harry Potter BlueRay Box

-Goodfellas/Heat/Leon der Profi (BR)


----------



## Schrottinator (29. April 2017)

Man kann halt Puyo Puyo, Tetris und Puyo Puyo vs. Tetris spielen. Es ist ganz lustig für Zwischendurch. Das Spiel ist nur auf englisch und die Sprachausgabe ist... sagen wir mal so wie bei Bomberman R. Vor allem Carbuncle und O gehen mir tierisch auf den Sack. Online-Multiplayer habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert und der Story-Mode hat Schätzungsweise 100 "Level" (Marathon mit bestimmter Vorgabe und KI Matches). Der Storymodus hat ebenfalls wie Bomberman R diesen komischen Slapstick Humor für Kinder, der aber nicht so richtig fruchten will. In der Story dreht es sich auch um einen "Zusammenprall" zwischen den beiden "Spielwelten". 

Im Gegensatz zu Ubisoft hat Sega es nicht verkackt. Wer Tetris, Tetris Attack, Robotniks Meanbean Machine oder Puyo Puyo mag, kann da getrost zugreifen. Das einzige neue ist, dass die Spieler im Match mit zwei verschiedenen Spielen gegeneinander antreten können. Dass aber bei einem von beidem was neu gemacht ist, trifft nicht zu.

 

Auf der PS4 ist es 10&#8364; billiger. Allerdings finde ich es auf der Switch besser aufgehoben, weil es ideal ist für unterwegs oder mal auf die schnelle. Lange am Stück habe ich es bisher aber noch nicht gespielt.

Ich bereue die 40&#8364; definitiv nicht und im Grunde sind es 2 Spieleklassiker (Tetris & Puyo Puyo) in einem und auch miteinander "verworren". 40&#8364; ist halt wie schon bei Bomberman R ne klare Ansage und wenn man wirklich Zweifel hat, sollte man wohl wirklich darauf warten, dass es billiger wird. Ist halt wie Bomberman auch ein tolles Spiel für Unterwegs und im Multiplayer.

 

Ich hoffe, dass ich zumindest ein bisschen weiterhelfen konnte. Wenn nicht kann ich es nachher auch mal auf Twitch zeigen. Vielleicht hilft das (obwohl das wahrscheinlich schon etliche gemacht haben?).


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. April 2017)

Danke Schrotti, ich kenne Puyo Puyo nicht aber so wie du es beschreiben hast wird es weniger was für mich sein. 40&#8364; sind mir da wirklich zu viel, Bomberman R ist auch ne kleine Frechheit. 

Scheinbar juckt das bei Nintendos Preispolitik niemanden.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Mai 2017)

Tumbleseed


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Mai 2017)

Blood on the Reik, Citadel Baum, Paints & Brushes, 4 Glasglocken, so'n Glaskasten und ne geile Brotdose mit so Fächern. Ikea<3


----------



## Tikume (4. Mai 2017)

Hab meine alte (schon gebraucht gekaufte) PS4 gegen eine neue PS4 Pro eingetauscht bei Gamestop.


----------



## ZAM (6. Mai 2017)

Prey


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Mai 2017)

HP Envy 4525

Hatte auch Prey neu, aber wieder refunded. Ist leider nicht das, was ich erwartet habe.


----------



## Aun (10. Mai 2017)

roccat kova tiefschwarz. schönes teil


----------



## fraudani (12. Mai 2017)

Jamie Oliver Pro 6 BBQ Gasgrill und neue Sitzkissen für die Gartenstühle.


----------



## Aun (13. Mai 2017)

karten für 1 der 3 toten hosen konzerte in deutschland


----------



## Tikume (19. Mai 2017)

Fire Emblem Echoes Limited Edition. Die größte 3DS Spielepackung die ich bisher gesehen habe.

Soundtrack, 2 Amiibos, Din A4 Artbook und Pins. Ach ja und das Spiel.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2017)

Einiges an BlueRays:

 

Battle Royale

Tschick

Zodiac

Angel Heart

The Deer Hunter


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Mai 2017)

Fire Emblem Echoes Limited Edition. Die größte 3DS Spielepackung die ich bisher gesehen habe.

Soundtrack, 2 Amiibos, Din A4 Artbook und Pins. Ach ja und das Spiel.

 

Ich war etwas schockiert, als der Mitarbeiter der Expertfiliale den Koloss unterm Tresen herausgezogen und mir überreicht hat.


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2017)

PLAYERUNKNOWN'S BATTLEGROUNDS und Friday the 13th (Hätte hier fast meinen Kickstarter-Key übersehen, weil das als Formlose Mail mit einem Link kam. )


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Juni 2017)

Pokalsieger-T-Shirt, Pokalsieger-Tasse (mit abgebrochenem Griff, wird aber ersetzt), BVB-Senf und 2 BVB Lutscher


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Juni 2017)

Wusste gar nicht das sie Reus und Schmelzer an Fans verkaufen. 

 

Hab mir für die Playse die Morrowind Collectors Edition bestellt. Mit dem Spiel habe ich eig. wenig am Hut, aber die Figur ist genial zum umbauen für's Tabletop. 

Hatte ursprünglich nichtmal vor, die BluRay überhaupt in die Konsole zu schieben. Allerdings gestern mal Videos von "Darion"? zu TESO gesehen und doch ja, sieht ganz interessant aus. Gebe dem ganzen mal eine Chance.

 

Ansonsten hat sich nich über die Wochen einiges angesammelt, brauch ich aber nicht aufzählen...kennt außer AUN wohl eh keiner hier.

 

Ohhhh und wir haben uns mal so ne Tokyo Treat Box bestellt.


----------



## Tikume (9. Juni 2017)

Weil der alte sich verabschiedet hat: Einen neuen Reiskocher

Und nachdem mir Gravity Rush sehr gut gefallen hat Teil 2 im PSN Sale.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Juni 2017)

ARMS


----------



## Tikume (17. Juni 2017)

NieR Automata 2B

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Juni 2017)

Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich es wirklich mache, aber ich hab mir einen PC bestellt. Vielen Dank an der Stelle an Painschkes und Shikari :>

Hoffen wir mal das es für Black Desert Online auf Ultra reicht.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Juni 2017)

Bin noch am Überlegen ob ich mir BDO holen will.


----------



## CadBane123 (28. Juni 2017)

Glückwunsch zum neuen PC!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Juni 2017)

Schrotti do it.
Spiele mit Shikari, sind wir die Triangularität Buffed

Danke. Hatte zuletzt einen vor 10 Jahren oder so, seitdem mäßige Lappy oder eben Konsole.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Juni 2017)

Als schwacher, schwacher, erbärmlicher, schwacher Mann habe ich nun die knapp 8&#8364; rausgehauen. Über 20GB runtergeladen. War weg und hatte den Rechner ausgeschalten. Komme wieder und darf von vorne anfangen. Die Steam-Cloud ist halt noch etwas halbärschiges, das Valve mehr schlecht als recht zusammengeschustert hat.


----------



## Tikume (29. Juni 2017)

Mhm, also dann hol dir niemals ne PS4. Du wirst dann Begegnung mit dem PSN machen und wenn Du schon über Steam jammerst .. ^^

Meiner Erfahrung nach kann aber Steam auch Downloads wiederaufnehmen.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Juni 2017)

Kann es. Dieses Mal aber nicht. Steam hat vor dem Download alles bisherige weggeputzt. Bei Valve ist halt alles in Steam so halbherzig und unfertig zusammengeschustert. Egal ob es das Kuratoren-System ist. Greenlight, dessen Nachfolger, der Mediaplayer. das Streaming-Gedöns.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2017)

Full Throttle Remastered .. und kann es immer noch auswendig
Deus Ex: Human Revolution - DC
Dark Souls 3 - Diesmal startet es sogar 
Steam-Link - Aber ohne den schlechten Steam Controller
Alpha-Invite für ein Spiel, dass leider noch unter NDA fällt ... so ein Shooter .. mit Troopern und Droiden 
Einen Anzug für die Hochzeit von Regnor am Samstag.

Schlechte Laune - wobei, die ist nie neu


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Juni 2017)

... Friday the 13th ...


Was ist eigentlich der Sinn von dem Spiel?


----------



## Tikume (30. Juni 2017)

Bei 17 EUR (mit Steuern und Versand waren es dann eher 25) bin ich beim Steam Link auch eingeknickt.

Lustigerweise stand gesterm im Tracking dass es an den GLS Paketshop zugestellt worden ist, dabei war ich zu Hause (Urlaub) und keine Karte im Briefkasten.

Bin dann heute Morgen los (da war dann plötzlich auch die Karte im Brieflkasten) und habe es abgeholt.

 

Schönes Teil, geht auch mit Steam fremden Spielen. Endlich meine VNs auch aufm Sofa ^^

Hab ansonsten noch Icey getestet und konnte auch keine Verzögerung feststellen.

Gurumin ist dagegen nicht gestartet mit der Meldung dass Steam nicht laufen würde


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Juni 2017)

Ich hatte riesen Probleme mit Gurumin, bis es mal gelaufen ist. Ich meine, dass der Fehler sogar was mit der Auflösung zu tun hat. Da musste ich in der Config-Datei rumspielen.


----------



## Tikume (30. Juni 2017)

Ja, wobei ich es nach dem zweiten Start am laufen hatte. Hatte beim ersten Mal irgendein Filtering hochgedreht was dazu führte dass es behauptete Direct3D sei nicht installiert.

Manche japanischen PC Ports sind echt fragwürdig. bei Nights of Azure kann ich z.B. kein 1080p einstellen und im Tutorial bin ich gescheitert weil die Anzeigen zwar auf den XBox Controller angepasst waren, die Controller Belegung selbst aber teilweise falsch war.

 

Nacher mal checken ob Trails in the Sky SC klappt.


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2017)

Was ist eigentlich der Sinn von dem Spiel? 

Inwiefern? ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Juni 2017)

Ich hab mir mal die Trailer auf Steam angeschaut und es scheint, als ob man da einfach nur durch die Gegend zieht und verängstigte Leute (bzw. andere Mitspieler) auf möglichst martialische Weise abschlachtet.


----------



## Tikume (30. Juni 2017)

*The Anonymouse Noise Soundtrack *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Leider ohne die Vocal Tracks (was echt schade ist und auf Amazon schon für 1 Sterne Bewertungen gesorgt hat). Dennoch schönes Teil.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Juli 2017)

Hab ne Razer Naga Chroma bestellt, hatte vor Jahren die normale Variante. War ein angenehmes Handgefühl. Denke außer der Beleuchtung wurde nich viel geändert.


----------



## Tikume (3. Juli 2017)

Hatte ich mir vor 2 Jahren mal in einem Cyberdeal gekauft, verstaubt nun als Ersatzmaus.

Zumindest für mich sind das zu viele Tasten, lieber 3 Zusatztasten oder so die dafür gut unterscheidbar sind.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Juli 2017)

Damit hatte ich sogar gar nicht so Probleme.^^


----------



## Tikume (4. Juli 2017)

Ne PS2 =P


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juli 2017)

So, endlich ist alles da. Freu mich so zu zocken.

Das Mikrofon ist nichts besonderes, so ein Standteil halt, dazu die Denon AH MM400. Manchmal sind die "B-Ware" Artikel bei Amazon ein echter Schnapper. Habe ca 40% vom NP bezahlt und der einzige "Mangel" ist ein minimalster Abrieb des Aluminiums an einer Stelle die man eh nicht sieht. 

Bin eigentlich eig. kein Fan von diesen Bügelkopfhörern, aber mit dem Amerikanischen-Wallnussholz und den Aluelementen sind die schon echt schön und für den Preis kann man nichts sagen. Höre zwar idr sehr basslastige Musik, aber der ausgewogene Klang ist übertrieben angenehm. Und gut sitzen tut er auch. :-)


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2017)

Ne PS2 =P

 

Ich suche dafür schon ewig Dino Crisis 1+2+3 .. in gutem Zustand ohne arm zu werden.


----------



## Tikume (7. Juli 2017)

Ähm, ist das nicht PS1 und auf Amazon für jeweils unter 20 EUR zu haben?  

Aber bei Xenosaga ist das ähnlich. Teil 2 ist noch günstig zu haben, Teil 3 kostet mehr als ein neues PS4 Spiel 

 

Ansonsten neu: 

AverMedia Live Gamer Portable 2

Valkyrie Profile


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2017)

Ähm, ist das nicht PS1 und auf Amazon für jeweils unter 20 EUR zu haben?  

Die PS2 ist abwärtskompatibel ^^


----------



## Tikume (8. Juli 2017)

Ich kenn die Spiele nicht, daher hatte ich gesucht und mich über die Diskrepanz (PS1/PS2) gewundert, dazu noch die Sache mit dem Preis.

Aber unter 20 EUR ist doch durchaus akzeptabel eigentlich.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Juli 2017)

Sind endlich auch in 2013 angekommen.... 100k Leitung..


----------



## ZAM (13. Juli 2017)

Nicht direkt neu, aber:

Dino Crisis 1+2 (PC)

Bushido Blade (PSX)

Herr der Ringe - Die Gefährten (PC)


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Juli 2017)

Bushido Blade ist göttlich.


----------



## Manowar (14. Juli 2017)

Sind endlich auch in 2013 angekommen.... 100k Leitung..

 

Yeah..nice.

*Cries in 8k*


----------



## eMJay (17. Juli 2017)

100k Down und 12k up. Fritzbox 6490 mit 3. und 4. Tel. Nummer

 

4TB WD Red fürn HomeServer

 

SanDisk Ultra MicroSDHC fürn Pi

 

Neue Bewerbungsfotos


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juli 2017)

Heute die erste von vier Tattoositzungen gehabt. Ich bin nicht pienzig aber 5 Stunden am Stück sind schon anstrengend.


----------



## Tikume (20. Juli 2017)

Wie es wohl dem Tätowierer gibt nachdem er 5 Stunden deinen behaarten Hintern bestaunen durfte?


----------



## Manowar (21. Juli 2017)

Wird ja rasiert 

Meine längste Sitzung ging 6 1/2h. Irgendwann ist da echt mal vorbei


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Juli 2017)

Durfte ein Mandala um meine gebleachte und rasierte Boypussy stechen. 

War mir nicht sicher für wen das unangenehmer war, für mich oder für ihn, weil er Millionen Punkte stechen musste. 

Hab auf dem rechten Arm halt vereinzelnt Tattoos und die werden jetzt quasi durch das Mandaladotwork miteinander verbunden.

Nächstes Jahr lass ich mir dann den linken Arm "covern". Hab ds bereits Outlines von nem Sleeve, aber irgendwie ist es nicht so super. Naja, was solls. Wird dann ja geändert. *smilesmiley*


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Juli 2017)

Tanzmatte


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Juli 2017)

Playerunknown's Battleground..


----------



## Rexo (24. Juli 2017)

Neuer PC 

 

mein Alter ist an Altersschwäche gestorben nach 6 Jahren Diesnt 

 

Neuer is um weiten besser:

GTX 1060 Strix OC 6GB von ASUS
Samsung 250G , Evo 850 Serie SSD

WD 2 TB Black HDD

Ryzen 5 1600

16 GB Fury HyperX

Prime B350 Plus von ASUS

Cooler Master , Master Liquid 240 , brauch für den leider noch einen Adapter

 

und das ganze schon verpackt in einem NZXT s340 Elite in Matt Schwarz :3


----------



## Manowar (24. Juli 2017)

Durfte ein Mandala um meine gebleachte und rasierte Boypussy stechen.

War mir nicht sicher für wen das unangenehmer war, für mich oder für ihn, weil er Millionen Punkte stechen musste. 

Hab auf dem rechten Arm halt vereinzelnt Tattoos und die werden jetzt quasi durch das Mandaladotwork miteinander verbunden.

Nächstes Jahr lass ich mir dann den linken Arm "covern". Hab ds bereits Outlines von nem Sleeve, aber irgendwie ist es nicht so super. Naja, was solls. Wird dann ja geändert. *smilesmiley*

 

 

Hört sich interessant an!

 

Ich durfte auch mal die Hose runterlassen. Durch ein "Der ist aber süß" von ihr, hatte keiner mehr ein Problem damit


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2017)

Hört sich interessant an!

 

Ich durfte auch mal die Hose runterlassen. Durch ein "Der ist aber süß" von ihr, hatte keiner mehr ein Problem damit  

 

gefolgt vom klatschen eines gummihandschuhs


----------



## Tikume (24. Juli 2017)

Durch ein "Der ist aber süß" von ihr, hatte keiner mehr ein Problem damit  

 

Kopfkino.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Juli 2017)

Oh Gott. Stelle mir Manowar so als 120kg 2,10m Riesen vor. Und dann statt so ner Bockwurst so ein kleines Kabanossi... 

Sicher ein merkwürdiger Moment gewesen.


----------



## Manowar (24. Juli 2017)

100kg 190cm. Proportional passt es fasst 

 

Mini Wini ist doch klar, ist der Kinder-Party Star.   

 

Es ist ein merkwürdiger Moment. Aber "lustig" für beide Seiten und lockert alles mit einem Schlag auf.

Wenn man ein Ego-Problem hat und vllt wirklich ein Problem mit seiner Größe hat, dürfte man wohl seinen Kunden verlieren.

 

Hab das mal in Wacken probiert.

Typen ausm Nachbarlager kennengelernt und ne menge Spaß gehabt. 

"Lass mal duschen gehen".

(Das liest sich so falsch..)

Ich denke man kennt es.. man muss irgendwie hingucken 

Dieser Spruch wirkt wahre Wunder.

Ne Sekunde isses merkwürdig und man schweigt sich kurz an. (Aber man weiß..man guckt einfach hin)

Der Andere weiß, dass geguckt wurde.. jede Scham fällt dadurch.

2 mal passiert. 100% Erfolgsquote!


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Juli 2017)

Durfte ein Mandala um meine gebleachte und rasierte Boypussy stechen.

[...]

Hab auf dem rechten Arm halt vereinzelnt Tattoos und die werden jetzt quasi durch das Mandaladotwork miteinander verbunden.


1.) Was ist eine "gebleachte und rasierte Boypussy"?
2.) Wie verbindet sich das mit den Tattoos auf dem Arm?


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2017)

1.) Was ist eine "gebleachte und rasierte Boypussy"?
2.) Wie verbindet sich das mit den Tattoos auf dem Arm?

 

mach nicht den fehler wie ich und google das.      
1.) Often associated with homosexuality, the boypussy is the male anus.
2.)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. Juli 2017)

Also....von Boypussy habe ich ja noch nie was gehört und ich bin Gay xD


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Juli 2017)

@Aun:

1) Ja, sowas in die Richtung dachte ich mir auch. Aber widerspricht sich dann "gebleicht" und "rasiert" nicht?   
2) Oder so?

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Juli 2017)

Die Haut wird gebleicht. Der Chocolate Starfish wird in diesem Fall vanilla.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Juli 2017)

Interessant. Wieder was gelernt.  Was es heutzutage nicht alles gibt ...


----------



## Tikume (25. Juli 2017)

Dank meinem ehemaligen Vorgesetzten war mir Analbleaching schon ein Begriff.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Juli 2017)

Die Haut wird gebleicht. Der Chocolate Starfish wird in diesem Fall vanilla.



Oh Gott 

Lässt sich halt verbinden, da quasi ein Mandala/Dotwork Muster alle Zwischenräume ausfüllt. Wenns fertig ist, gibts Fotos.... ich hab mir nicht wirklich... den Booty stechen lassen.


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2017)

ich glaube keiner ist so verrückt und lässt sich die rosette nadeln


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Juli 2017)

Doch...das gibt es.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Juli 2017)

ich glaube keiner ist so verrückt und lässt sich die rosette nadeln


Da haben wir es: Du guckst eindeutig zu wenig Pornos.


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2017)

wenn du wüsstest welch abartige scheiße ich schon gsehen habe


----------



## Rexo (29. Juli 2017)

Da haben wir es: Du guckst eindeutig zu wenig Pornos.

Kenne n Kerl der hat sich was Piercen lassen....er sagt zu mir die ersten 2-3 Monate sind die Schlimsten weil darfst nicht anfassen xD auser du willst verbluten


----------



## Stefan101975 (29. Juli 2017)

Kenne n Kerl der hat sich was Piercen lassen....er sagt zu mir die ersten 2-3 Monate sind die Schlimsten weil darfst nicht anfassen xD auser du willst verbluten

 

Warum macht man so etwas freiwillig?


----------



## Aun (29. Juli 2017)

Kenne n Kerl der hat sich was Piercen lassen....er sagt zu mir die ersten 2-3 Monate sind die Schlimsten weil darfst nicht anfassen xD auser du willst verbluten

 

 


 

Warum macht man so etwas freiwillig? 

man lässt ja auch nicht sein miniwinni piercen....


----------



## Rexo (30. Juli 2017)

Soll angeblich bei gewissen sachen, interessant sein...er sagt die stimulation sei größer bei gewissen sachen


----------



## Tikume (30. Juli 2017)

Um mal vom Rosetten-Thema weg zu kommen:

 

*World of Final Fantasy Day One Edition* (PS Vita). Gab es für 14,99, da habe ich zugeschlagen.

Final Fantasy meets Pokemon. Im Vergleich zur Demo weitaus Storylastiger und durchaus ansehnlich. Natürlich erwarte ich mir dennoch keine tolle Story.

 

*7th Dragon III *(3DS). gab es für 12,99.

Beim Ausflug in die Spielhalle wird man von einer Firma rekrutiert die einen in die Vergangenheit schickt um Drachen zu bekämpfen. Klingt alles ganz logisch.

Man rennt durch Dungeons und vermöbelt Viecher. Grafik ist durchaus hübsch, es gibt keinen 3D Effekt (eine echte Unart mittlerweile).

 

*Samyang Ramen Spicy Chicken Roasted Noodles *

Nicht die schärften Nudeln die die anbieten, mir ist es aber schon zu viel. Nix gegen Schärfe, aber wenn einem nur die Fresse wehtut und man nix mehr schmeckt ist das irgendwie nicht so geil 

 

*Indomie Mi Goreng Nudeln*

Die waren super lecker, aber die Soße ist eine extrem klebrige Angelegenheit.


----------



## Rexo (1. August 2017)

Den Menschlichen Kinetisisten in Mass Effect Andromeda für Multiplayer :3

 

Sie macht soo extreme Laune


----------



## Manowar (3. August 2017)

Bitte wieder Rosetten.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Heute bestellt und einen AVM Repeater..


----------



## Nexilein (5. August 2017)

Ich will gar nicht wissen, für welche Körperöffnung das gedacht ist...


----------



## Aun (5. August 2017)

kennst du blow-up-dolls? die sehen alle aus wie patie


----------



## Patiekrice (7. August 2017)

kennst du blow-up-dolls? die sehen alle aus wie patie  

 

eh?

 

 

tt:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

40L Backpack von Salewa


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. August 2017)

Diverse neue Farben bestellt. $50 scheinen nicht genug zu sein.

Ansonsten noch paar SKins in League:

DJ Sona

Programm Soraka

Wetterfee Janna

Arcade Milf Fortune

Sternenwächterin Jinx

 

Man könnte meine prferierte Lane erahnen...


----------



## ZAM (17. August 2017)

eh?

 

 

tt:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

40L Backpack von Salewa

 

Der sieht traurig aus.


----------



## Tikume (17. August 2017)

Arcade Milf Fortune


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (28. August 2017)

Man könnte meine prferierte Lane erahnen... 


 

Support?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. August 2017)

You smart!

 

Das neue Album von Clepsydra, für mich das krasseste Talent der letzten Jahre in der Witchhouseszene. Inner Ruins ist einfach genial geworden.

https://nightterrorsmusiclabel.bandcamp.com/album/perpetual-sorrow

 

Ansonsten noch die Discographie von " The Violent Youth", ist ein Side Projekt des Sängers von Cold in May. Einer meiner Lieblingsbands. Witzigerweise hat deren DJ auch ein Sideprojekt und hab mir auch mal direkt die EP gegönnt. Ist ne Mischung aus Hotline Miami Musik und russischem Synth. 

 

uuuuuund zu guter letzt das Album von Ginger Snap5 im Oktober vorbestellt.

 

Endlich neue Musik.  ^_^


----------



## Manowar (29. August 2017)

Witchhouseszene - Hotline Miami Musik - russischem Synth

 

 

 

wat

 

Werd ich alt oder was ist los?


----------



## Schrottinator (29. August 2017)

Für mich hört sich das an wie eine Mischung aus Trance und Dubstep.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. August 2017)

wat

 

Werd ich alt oder was ist los?

 

Hotline Miami ist ein Videospiel.   Die haben einen recht ikonischen Soundtrack.

 

Witchhouse ist ein "relativ" junges Genre, hat elektronische Elemente, Unmengen an Samples und vorallem einen Bass der kllingt wie ein Schwarm von Millionen Hornissen. 

 

Und letzteres ist hier eher bekannt als Synthpop z.B. Neuroticfish. Wobei die Art Musik besonders im Osten vertreten/entwickelt ist/wird und auch einen hohen Wiedererkennungswert hat.

 

Im elektronischen Bereich gibt's halt genauso viele unsinnige Abspaltungen im Namen wie im Metal.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. August 2017)

Beim Metal ist es aber lustiger, weil man sich meistens einfach nur ein Wort aussuchen muss und dann noch den Postfix "-Metal" dran klatschen.


----------



## Aun (29. August 2017)

Bukkake-Metal!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. August 2017)

Perversling!


----------



## Manowar (29. August 2017)

Hotline Miami ist ein Videospiel.   Die haben einen recht ikonischen Soundtrack.

 

Witchhouse ist ein "relativ" junges Genre, hat elektronische Elemente, Unmengen an Samples und vorallem einen Bass der kllingt wie ein Schwarm von Millionen Hornissen. 

 

Und letzteres ist hier eher bekannt als Synthpop z.B. Neuroticfish. Wobei die Art Musik besonders im Osten vertreten/entwickelt ist/wird und auch einen hohen Wiedererkennungswert hat.

 

Im elektronischen Bereich gibt's halt genauso viele unsinnige Abspaltungen im Namen wie im Metal. 

 

Ist mir bewusst, dass es da Unmengen am Quatsch gibt 

Hab diese Begriffe nur nie gehört.

 

Deine Erklärung von Witchhouse hört sich an, wie eine Goa Band die ich mal gehört habe.

 

Jedem das seine und jedem das Beste 

 

Bukakke Metal.. ich frag mal nach. Vllt können wir da was machen.

Ich hab unserer letzten Band auch nen neuen Begriff angeheftet: Death n´ Roll


----------



## Aun (30. August 2017)

Perversling!

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (30. August 2017)

Bukkake-Metal!   

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (30. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer sowas musik nennt gehört ganz weit weg......


----------



## Schrottinator (30. August 2017)

Nenn mir ne andere Band, auf die der Begriff "Bukkake" besser passt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. August 2017)

Jede Band mit ner Frontfrau?


----------



## Schrottinator (30. August 2017)

Höchstens, wenn sie Supernintendo oder Konami oder Heizung oder sowas heißt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2017)

Nenn mir ne andere Band, auf die der Begriff "Bukkake" besser passt.

 

Nickelback.


----------



## Schrottinator (30. August 2017)

Feuer-Hellebarde +10


----------



## Manowar (1. September 2017)

Sozi, weißt du noch wie ich über Hearhtstone rumgeheult habe, dass ich nicht weiterkomm?

 

Ich hab neu: Rang5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. September 2017)

Sozi, weißt du noch wie ich über Hearhtstone rumgeheult habe, dass ich nicht weiterkomm?
 
Ich hab neu: Rang5  



Echt? Nice, das freut mich richtig!!

Ich persönlich hab vor Monaten mit Hs abgeschlossen, mir persönlich geht der RNG Faktor der mittlerweile so dominant ist hart auf die Nüsse.

Was Spiele angeht hab ich in Pubg mittlerweile das eine oder andere Chicken Dinner neu, in League Projekt Zed, Phönix Quinn, Verzauberter Galio sowie seit ein paar Tagen die höchste Ehrenstufe.


----------



## Aun (2. September 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/PcZb5vI.mp4

sowas könnte zam auch gebrauchen ^^


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/PcZb5vI.mp4

sowas könnte zam auch gebrauchen ^^

 

Geht es in dem Video um ein spannenderes Leben?

 

 

@Topic: Ys 1+2


----------



## Aun (3. September 2017)

nein aber was zum draufschlagen ^^


----------



## Manowar (5. September 2017)

Echt? Nice, das freut mich richtig!!

Ich persönlich hab vor Monaten mit Hs abgeschlossen, mir persönlich geht der RNG Faktor der mittlerweile so dominant ist hart auf die Nüsse.

Was Spiele angeht hab ich in Pubg mittlerweile das eine oder andere Chicken Dinner neu, in League Projekt Zed, Phönix Quinn, Verzauberter Galio sowie seit ein paar Tagen die höchste Ehrenstufe. 

 

Danke  

 

Kann ich gut verstehen. Aber ich hab sehr lang Mage gespielt, deswegen war ich auf der Seite des RNG Wahnsinns 

Dieses Jahr ist leider total verrückt und so voller Termine, dass ich keine Zeit habe was richtiges zu spielen. Deswegen noch Hearthstone.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. September 2017)

Wow wie schnell sich das Leben ändern kann.

 

Vorgestern ein Haus angeguckt, heute die Zusage für den Mietvertrag bekommen. Erst einmal nicht spektakulär.

 

Aber das Haus ist so unfassbar süß und toll geschnitten, inkl. Balkon, Terrasse und Gärtchen. Es gab außer uns noch ne handvoll andere Pärchen die das unbedingt haben wollten. Die Vermieterin meinte heute zu mir (ich sollte nochmal vorbeikommen) sie hätte eig. totale Vorurteile gegen Tattoos und Piercings (Ich habe von beidem nicht wenig :-D), aber wir wären so begeistert und sympathisch gewesen das wir den "Zuschlag" bekommen haben. Auch weil wir beide ja nur Studenten sind und so. Ich bin gerade so glücklich over 9000.

 

Also quasi hab ich quasi ne neue Adresse :>


----------



## Tikume (6. September 2017)

Da wird jemand spiessig


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. September 2017)

Da wird jemand spiessig  


Du hast keine Ahnung wie sehr. Da mein Leben aber bis vor ein paar Jahren echt Achterbahn war uns mir viel Mist passiert ist bin ich einfach nur froh zur Ruhe zu kommen und ein festes Heim für die nächsten Jahrzehnte aufzubauen. 
Für mich ist das alles irgendwie mega emotional, weil so viel Druck von mir abfällt. Bin einfach in einem Alter in dem das irgendwie wichtig ist die Zukunft anzugehen. Macht ehrlich gesagt aber auch Spaß.

Wird sogar noch spießiger da das Haus keine Badewanne hat wollen wir uns einen Whirlpool zulegen für die Terasse. Das Haus steht an den Bergen und daher ist diese halt quasi im ersten Stock.  Uuuuuund einen Koiteich!

Hoffentlich wird's alles.

Komisch mal so ernst zu sein, eig. trolle ich zu Zam's Unglück immer nur rum.


----------



## Manowar (7. September 2017)

Wie scheisse ich dich zu Anfang fand und jetzt freu ich mich voll für dich 

 

Aber abgesehen von einem Haus und Ruhe die man findet, finde ich einen Punkt viel wichtiger:
Wenn man so denkt, ist man dann tatsächlich auch erwachsen geworden.

 

Vor 5 Jahren noch, saß ich süchtelnder Weise vor WoW.

Jetzt leite ich hier eine Firma, meine selbst entwickelten Produkte fließen auf den Markt und ich heirate bald.

Feels good man!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. September 2017)

Wie scheisse ich dich zu Anfang fand und jetzt freu ich mich voll für dich 
 
Aber abgesehen von einem Haus und Ruhe die man findet, finde ich einen Punkt viel wichtiger:
Wenn man so denkt, ist man dann tatsächlich auch erwachsen geworden.
 
Vor 5 Jahren noch, saß ich süchtelnder Weise vor WoW.
Jetzt leite ich hier eine Firma, meine selbst entwickelten Produkte fließen auf den Markt und ich heirate bald.
Feels good man! 



Ja wir haben langsam aber sicher zueinander gefunden. 

Freut mich das wa bei dir auch läuft! Ja ist schon krass. Hätte man mir vor ein paar Jahren mal gesagt das ich studieren werde und alles hätte ich den für verrückt erkärt.

Schon witzig man wie sich alles ändert. Man muss nur wollen denk ich.


----------



## ZAM (7. September 2017)

Zurück zum Topic.


----------



## Patiekrice (7. September 2017)

Zurück zum Topic.

 

.__.

 

 

Gratuliere Sozi <3


----------



## Manowar (7. September 2017)

Danke Patie <3

Ich habe neu: Eine Abneigung gegen Zam.

Aber bevor ich mich negativ äußere (ich musste nur was sagen zu "Ich habe neu.."), sag ich einfach nur: Ich bin per PN erreichbar. 

Ich hatte immer und werde immer für viele ein Ohr haben.

 

 

Sozi, -mom- ich habe neu: Nicht mehr Rang5 weil mein Murloc bei Hearthstone generft wurde.

Ich habe neu: Ein Control Paladin Deck.

 

Ich habe neu:

Die Schnauze voll von meiner Arbeit:

Musste nochmal kurz rum, um eine "Kleinigkeit" fertig zu machen. Die ist jetzt fertig 

 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Ka-Ch-Inga (8. September 2017)

Ha...ein guter Langeweile-Überbücker-Thread...lieb ich ja.

Ich habe neu:

- "Neu" in Anführungsstrichen, weil eigentlich schon Asbach --> *Batman - Arkham Asylum. *Bei GameStop im Grabbeltisch liegen gesehen. Damals die Demo gezockt, aber war nicht wirklich überzeugt. Dann jetzt doch nochmal probiert und es macht eigentlich schon Laune.
- Einen Haufen von Filmen auf BluRay --> *Arrival, Kriegerin, Weiße Jungs bringens nicht, Ghost in the Shell *und ein paar mehr*. UND Power Rangers* (weil online gewonnen, yeah)
- Neu auch Handy Shizzle weil nötig -->



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. September 2017)

Den Link habe ich mal entfernt. Der ist mir zu Phishi.


----------



## Ogil (9. September 2017)

Die PS4 Pro in der weißen Destiny 2 Special Edition.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. September 2017)

Habe schonmal einen Teil der Möbel für mein Zimmer im neuen Haus bestellt. Der Bestellvorgang war wirklich rotes Schalentier, man musste 600x den "kaufen" Button drücken bis da mal ging. Es gibt doch immer so Gutscheinseiten ne. Hätte ja nicht gedacht das die was bringen, aber hab 150,- Euro Rabatt bekommen. Schon ne nice Sache...

 

Wenn ich mir so das Design der Möbel angucke könnte man meinen ich wäre entweder alt oder exzentrisch lel.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (13. September 2017)

sehr sehr schick! Ich werde nächstes Jahr auch einen größeren Umzug vor mir haben und schaue derzeit auch immer schon nach "erwachsenen nicht IKEA"-Möbeln. Brauche halt einen Schreibtisch der mindestens 1.80m breit ist.. daher fallen viele der alten Sekrätere halt leider weg ):

Poste mal Bilder von deinem Haus, wenn es soweit ist!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. September 2017)

Mache ich gerne, leider sind auch gerade alte "schöne" Sekretäre nicht bezahlbar. Hatte ursprünglich vor viel von der "Hemnes" Serie zu nehmen, also auch Ikea...aber irgendwie war mir das dann zu langweilig. Ein paar werden es wohl schon, weil für mich da der Kompromiss auch Preis und Design stimmt. Hat halt etwas..wie du schon sagst "erwachseneres".

 

Aber Möbelsuche ist echt schwierig finde ich...


----------



## Aun (13. September 2017)

alter serverschrank. füße ab, quer gelegt und ne abs platte oä drüber. macht bei mir 2,50m schreibtisch


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. September 2017)

alter serverschrank. füße ab, quer gelegt und ne abs platte oä drüber. macht bei mir 2,50m schreibtisch 

 

Wenn es dir gefällt :c


----------



## Patiekrice (13. September 2017)

Mache ich gerne, leider sind auch gerade alte "schöne" Sekretäre nicht bezahlbar. Hatte ursprünglich vor viel von der "Hemnes" Serie zu nehmen, also auch Ikea...aber irgendwie war mir das dann zu langweilig. Ein paar werden es wohl schon, weil für mich da der Kompromiss auch Preis und Design stimmt. Hat halt etwas..wie du schon sagst "erwachseneres".

 

Aber Möbelsuche ist echt schwierig finde ich...

 

Ja, komme gerade aus so einer Antik-Trödelhalle und da habe ich auch nichts schönes gefunden, leider. Ich denke die Inhaber verkaufen die wirklich guten Möbel nicht ausschließlich in der Halle verkauft, sondern sicherlich auch irgendwie online stellt und dann gehen die Sachen fix weg.

Und wie du schon sagst; Ikea ist (langsam) langweilig. Kleiderschrank und Essbereich stehen neben Schreibtisch auch noch auf dem Plan.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. September 2017)

Für mich sind ja Schreibtische bei IKEA keine wirkliche Option mehr, da diese immer kleiner werden. Ich bekomme bei IKEA keinen Schreibtisch mehr mit einer gleich großen Platte wie ich damals dort gekauft habe.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. September 2017)

Wird halt alles verkleinert und "optimiert"..


----------



## Aun (13. September 2017)

da hilft dann nur outsourcing und das finden von eben jenen ^^ frag den schreiner um die ecke ob er dir son schickes teil zum ikeapreis baut


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (14. September 2017)

Für den Finger?


----------



## Aun (14. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vllt heiratet er ja endlich


----------



## Schrottinator (14. September 2017)

Wie ist das eigentlich, sind Xenoblade Chronicles und Chronicles X vom Plot her zusammenhängend?


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2017)

Für den Finger?


Ferkel.
 


vllt heiratet er ja endlich


Mich selbst? 

@Topic:[attachment=14182JSxEphX0AA3GPn.jpg]


----------



## Tikume (14. September 2017)

Wie ist das eigentlich, sind Xenoblade Chronicles und Chronicles X vom Plot her zusammenhängend?

 

Nein. Xenoblade Chronicles, Xenoblade Chronicles X und Xenoblade Chronicles 2 hängen nicht zusammen.

 

Xenoblade Chronicles X habe ich nur ein wenig gespielt (Emulator), aber laut Tests ist das mehr auf Erkundung und weniger auf Story ausgerichtet.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. September 2017)

Hab mir für die herbstige-Winterzeit was schönes bestellt zum basteln. Wird zwar alles stark converted, aber als Grundbausatz perfekt.

Chaos Decimator Engine + Klaue
Chaos Warhound + Waffen
Rogue Psyker
Dkok Deathrider 

Ich freu mich!<3


----------



## Schrottinator (14. September 2017)

Nein. Xenoblade Chronicles, Xenoblade Chronicles X und Xenoblade Chronicles 2 hängen nicht zusammen.

 

Xenoblade Chronicles X habe ich nur ein wenig gespielt (Emulator), aber laut Tests ist das mehr auf Erkundung und weniger auf Story ausgerichtet.

 

Danke


----------



## Tikume (15. September 2017)

YS 8 Limited Edition

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (18. September 2017)

linke wade aufgerissen..... die suppe stand im schuh


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. September 2017)

Urgh du Armer..


----------



## spectrumizer (19. September 2017)

linke wade aufgerissen..... die suppe stand im schuh



Arrrrrrrrr ...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. September 2017)

Out of the dark 2012 CD Version!


----------



## Aun (20. September 2017)

du meinst jetzt hoffentlich nicht dieses isrealische drama oder meinst du die falco remastered? man weiß ja nie was heute noch auf cd! gehört/geschaut wird


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. September 2017)

Natürlich die remastered von falco


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. September 2017)

Spontan morgen Tattootermin, statt im November, des einen Leid ist des anderen Glück. 
 
Denke der Unterarm wird dann fertig sein, die Outlines dafür sind schon da, die Punkte müssen nur noch gesetzt werden. Vielleicht kann man auch schon das Tattoo auf der Hand miteinbinden. Bin gespannt.


Schlangengift Bundle von K-Fik eben noch vorbestellt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2017)

VDSL 50.000


----------



## Aun (20. September 2017)

^ woohoo endlich hd porn streamen


----------



## Tikume (21. September 2017)

Suchtipp: Granny Sex


----------



## spectrumizer (21. September 2017)

HD ist out. VR ist in. Mittendrin statt nur dabei.


----------



## Aun (21. September 2017)

dann aber schön mit den japanischen gadgets. für das ultimative erlebnis


----------



## Tikume (21. September 2017)

Monster Hunter Stories Amiibo - Berioros & Ayuria


----------



## Tikume (26. September 2017)

Fairy Tail Gekitou! Madoushi Kessen

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (27. September 2017)

VR find ich Mist, hoffentlich ebbt das irgendwann wieder ab. Dann lieber Augmented Reality, oder gleich Holodecks 

 

 

@Topic: PS4 Pro, FFXV, Bloodborne. Destiny 2 und Horizon Zero Dawn sollten diese Woche noch kommen.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. September 2017)

VR find ich Mist, hoffentlich ebbt das irgendwann wieder ab.



Whuuaaat ...   ... ?! Wie kann man VR schlecht finden?


----------



## Aun (27. September 2017)

muss mich da zam anschliessen. ich find an der kotzterei auch nichts besonderes. ok vllt mit der vr aufs klo gehen und dann die himalaya sim laufen lassen....


----------



## Schrottinator (27. September 2017)

eine gebundene Ausgabe von "Die Antwort auf die Träume"


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. September 2017)

Ist nicht dein ernst?


----------



## Schrottinator (27. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. September 2017)

Ich hoffe ja das der Kerl fett verklagt wird.
Unrecht ist halt Unrecht, auch beim Lard.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. September 2017)

Na das muss er schon mit seinem Großcousin am Mondach selber ausmachen. Er ist der einzige, der dagegen was tun kann. Und so wie wir das Rainerle kennen, wird das eh nicht passieren.


----------



## spectrumizer (28. September 2017)

Ich hoffe ja das der Kerl fett verklagt wird.


Schon allein wegen seiner Rechtschreibung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. September 2017)

Da kann er ja nix für, er hat ja nur den Text vom Lard gestohlen.


----------



## Rexo (28. September 2017)

Fairy Tail Gekitou! Madoushi Kessen

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

 Ichiya Approves




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (28. September 2017)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!


----------



## Schrottinator (29. September 2017)

Ich mochte den Typen in der Serie.


----------



## Tikume (30. September 2017)

Blue Reflection (PS4) und zwei Bände von 31 I Dream (Manga)

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (1. Oktober 2017)

Ich mochte den Typen in der Serie.

 Ich Liebe Cana Alberona ( Fairy Glitter !!!)und Zirconis den Perversen Drachen 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Beste Reaction zu Zirconis xD


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Oktober 2017)

Cana, die mit dem ultimativen Plottwist.


----------



## Rexo (1. Oktober 2017)

Cana, die mit dem ultimativen Plottwist. 


 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9YuNpEtfbs&t=6s

Mehr sage ich nicht 

 

 

<3 Mavis und Cana <3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Oktober 2017)

Nachdem Samstag einem Helferchen die Kiste mit dem Geschirr und den Töpfen zu Bruch gegangen ist:
Neues Geschirr, Besteck, Töpfe und Pfannen bestellt.

Uuuund ne neues Spülbecken, das is so sexy.

Aber ist nicht so schlimm, jetzt ist alles wenigstens einheitlich. 

Messer brauche ich auch noch, hab aber noch keine gefunden bei denen die P/L stimmt.


----------



## Patiekrice (2. Oktober 2017)

solange es kein Spiegel war ... (:

 

Zeig mal das Spülbecken!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Oktober 2017)

Golf Story für die Switch.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Oktober 2017)

Ich auch! Muss es aber noch anfangen. Habe gestern Cuphead durchgespielt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Oktober 2017)

Ich auch! Muss es aber noch anfangen. Habe gestern Cuphead durchgespielt.

 

Ich saß gestern Abend bis 4 Uhr (nachts) im Bett und habe es gezockt. Ist ein sehr charmantes RPG im Retro Look, dass sich selbst nicht so ernst nimmt. Und ich H A S S E normalerweise solche Spiele.


----------



## Tikume (2. Oktober 2017)

Trails of Cold Steel 3

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Übersetzung ist manchmal sehr brauchbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Und manchmal muss man überlegen um zu erahnen was abgeht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. Oktober 2017)

Du kannst ... was ist das ... japanisch? :O


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Oktober 2017)

Wie man sieht nur mit einem Translator


----------



## Tikume (5. Oktober 2017)

Du kannst ... was ist das ... japanisch? 

 

Kann ich leider nicht. Ich verstehe einzelne Wortfetzen und das war's.

Ich schlage mich mit Google Translate, Artbook, Wikis und dem Wissen aus 6 anderen Trails Spielen durch 

 

Und ich bin mir bewusst dass ich die englische Version (bei den letzten Spielen haben sie 2 Jahre dafür gebraucht) sicher auch nochmal holen werde um dann wirklich durchzusteigen.


----------



## Aun (5. Oktober 2017)

ach tikume, gib es doch einfach zu. du hast so viele jahre subbed hentai geschaut und kannst die gewöhnlichen wortfetzen verstehen    baka!


----------



## Tikume (6. Oktober 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnL1MyChQVo


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Oktober 2017)

Der Manga ist besser.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Oktober 2017)

ach tikume, gib es doch einfach zu. du hast so viele jahre subbed GURO Hentai geschaut und kannst die gewöhnlichen wortfetzen verstehen    baka!



FIXED


----------



## Aun (6. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wtf


----------



## Tikume (6. Oktober 2017)

Der Manga ist besser.

 

Ich lese nur Sh&#333;jo


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Oktober 2017)

Ich musste erst einmal nachschauen, was das ist. Bin da leider nicht so intellektuell unterwegs. Ich stöbere als und wenn ich bei etwas kleben bleibe, dann lese ich es halt. Von daher bin ich wohl auch eher ein minderwertiger Gesprächspartner.

 

(mal schauen was Aun über mich jetzt alles raushaut, wie dass ich eine blöde Schwuchtel bin, die für den nicht vorhandene Geschmack ins Gas gehört, und sowas)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Oktober 2017)

Ich musste erst einmal nachschauen, was das ist. Bin da leider nicht so intellektuell unterwegs. Ich stöbere als und wenn ich bei etwas kleben bleibe, dann lese ich es halt. Von daher bin ich wohl auch eher ein minderwertiger Gesprächspartner.
 
(mal schauen was Aun über mich jetzt alles raushaut, wie dass ich eine blöde Schwuchtel bin, die für den nicht vorhandene Geschmack ins Gas gehört, und sowas)



Ich hab dich jedenfalls lieb.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Oktober 2017)

Naja, für Aun sind das Memes. Und danke. Ich bin froh, dass ich dich kennen darf.


----------



## Aun (6. Oktober 2017)

was hastn du heute wieder geraucht?


----------



## Tikume (6. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (6. Oktober 2017)

also das eine mal im feirenlager.....


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Oktober 2017)

Drogencocktail aus Tramadol, Novamin, Ibuprofen und irgendeinem Muskelrelaxanz.


----------



## Aun (7. Oktober 2017)

aber nicht in die wohnung kacken


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Oktober 2017)

Höchstens dir in den Schlund. <3


----------



## Aun (7. Oktober 2017)

ohja two boys one cup


----------



## Tikume (9. Oktober 2017)

Dengeki Playstation und Animeg 25th (Kickstarter Reward)

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Und 2B;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. Oktober 2017)

Mittelerde: Schatten des Krieges


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (12. Oktober 2017)

Und taugt? Ich hatte an japanischem Whisky bisher nur 1x "Nikka" - fand ich aber nicht so doll.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Oktober 2017)

Habe den auf Empfehlung meines Arbeitskollegen geholt, der schwört auf japanische Whiskeys. Bin da eigentlich nicht so der Fan von, also von Whiskeys im allgemeinen. Der Hibiki hat zwar immer noch diesen typischen Geschmack, allerdings ist der Nachgeschmack komplett anders, sowas habe ich vorher noch nicht getrunken. Kann mir da auch vorstellen Abends ein kleines Glas zu gönnen, bei Jim Beam und Jack kriege ich schon das Würgen. Und das soll schon was heißen. Wenn du ne fundierte Meinung willst bin ich der falsche. Die 3 Wochen Lieferzeit und knapp 70&#8364; waren es aber wert. 

 

(Nebenbei sieht die Flasche einfach sexy aus)


----------



## Tikume (15. Oktober 2017)

N2 Elite.

Jetzt kann ich zwei Stunden am Stück in Zelda Kisten öffnen und meine beiden Eponas streicheln ... O.o


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Oktober 2017)

Und ich bin auf der anderen Seite des Spektrums. Ich hätte gerne die Amiibos, die NFC-Funktion juckt mich aber überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Tikume (15. Oktober 2017)

Naja, ich habe mich eh schon auf die Amiibos beschränkt die ich (halbwegs) hübsch finde und das ist eher der geringere Teil. Habe auch den ein oder anderen Amiibo bei ich keinen Nutzen von der NFC Funktion habe. Insofern kann ich dich da verstehen.

 

Die Zusatzfunktionen interessieren mich aber manchmal doch und so kann ich das auch in Zukunft problemlos simulieren.

 

 

Allgemein hasse ich die Dinger und bin trotzdem Amiibo Opfer geworden -.-


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Oktober 2017)

Plague Brethen sowie Death Guard Würfel bestellt.
Spiele zwar nicht oder sammel (noch keine?) DG, aber das es in den OOP geht schadet es nicht.

Eldar Phantom Titan mit der Glaive und der Distortionkanone. :-)


----------



## Aun (15. Oktober 2017)

wa die gehen schon oop? oO


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Oktober 2017)

Ajo, die haben schon diese Sanduhr, die wurden ja auch nur in limitierter (ich weiß nicht wie viel) Stückzahl produziert. Bei den Würfeln weiß ich es nicht, aber die sind einfach sexy.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Oktober 2017)

Eben das Sideboard bestellt.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowie das Inquisitor Sketchbook. Jetzt bin ich arm.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Oktober 2017)

Die Vorstellung von einer total spießigen Wohnung gefüllt mit allerlei Warhammer Figuren gefällt mir irgendwie.


----------



## Tikume (16. Oktober 2017)

Fehlt nur noch ein Auftritt in der Bauspar Werbung.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Oktober 2017)

why not?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Oktober 2017)

Amk was'n spießig an meinem Interiorgeschmack? 

Bin halt erwachsen *Schulterzuck* 

Aber wenn mein Hobbyzimmer mal fertig ist, mach ich duch gerne n Bild.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Oktober 2017)

Bin da eigentlich nicht so der Fan von, also von Whiskeys im allgemeinen. [...] bei *Jim Beam und Jack* kriege ich schon das Würgen. [...]


Deswegen heißt diese Plörre ja auch "Whisk*e*y", weil sie sich nicht "Whisky" nennen dürfen.

Bin auch ein kleiner Whisky-Gourmet und es gibt richtig gute Schottische, die eine ganze Geschmacksknospenkaskade auf deiner Zunge und im Abgang auslösen. Aber japanischen habe ich auch noch nicht probiert. Wäre sicher mal interessant. Und 70 EUR (inkl. Lieferung?) sind da eigentlich ziemlich preiswert.


----------



## Tikume (16. Oktober 2017)

*Chaos;Child* und *Senran Kagura Peach Beach Splash*

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Oktober 2017)

Ich dachte Peach Beach Splash sei ein Spiel.


----------



## Manowar (17. Oktober 2017)

Deswegen heißt diese Plörre ja auch "Whisk*e*y", weil sie sich nicht "Whisky" nennen dürfen.

Bin auch ein kleiner Whisky-Gourmet und es gibt richtig gute Schottische, die eine ganze Geschmacksknospenkaskade auf deiner Zunge und im Abgang auslösen. Aber japanischen habe ich auch noch nicht probiert. Wäre sicher mal interessant. Und 70 EUR (inkl. Lieferung?) sind da eigentlich ziemlich preiswert.

 

Die Schreibweise ist egal. Ob Whisky oder Whiskey - beides richtig.

 

Jack Daniels und Jim Beam sollte man wirklich nicht mit einem richtigen Whisky vergleichen.

Ist das nicht eh nur zum Mischen gedacht?

 

Hab zu meinem Bday auch meinen ersten Japanischen bekommen (Name vergessen). Hat sehr gut geschmeckt.

Aber ich bleibe bei meinem Aberfeldy (12Jahre). Der ist für diesen tollen Geschmack (sehr weich) sehr günstig.

Ansonsten schmeckt mir alles aus den Reihen von Bruichladdich.


----------



## Aun (17. Oktober 2017)

Ich dachte Peach Beach Splash sei ein Spiel.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du sollst nicht denken


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Oktober 2017)

Hab mir den Trailer eben angeguckt, alter. Tikume!

Waaaaaaaarum?


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Oktober 2017)

Die Senran Kagura Spiele machen ja schon Spaß.


----------



## Tikume (17. Oktober 2017)

Hab mir den Trailer eben angeguckt, alter. Tikume! 
 

 

Wollte halt nen krassen Ab18 Shooter, nicht so eine weichgespülte 16er Scheisse wie Battlefield


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Oktober 2017)

200 Vinyl-Sticker und Franz Kafkas "Der Prozess".

 

Zwar nicht für mich, aber kam auch mit der Post: Geburtstags/Weihnachtsgeschenk für eine gute Freundin oder meine Schwester. Muss ich noch entscheiden


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Oktober 2017)

Die Schreibweise ist egal. Ob Whisky oder Whiskey - beides richtig.


 

Stimmt. Grad mal nachgeschaut. Hatte mal gehört, dass sich die amerikanische Brühe nicht "Whisky" nennen darf, weil es kein echter Whisky ist.

 


Ist das nicht eh nur zum Mischen gedacht?


 

Mischen, Kopfschmerzen, Kotzen ... 

 


Hab zu meinem Bday auch meinen ersten Japanischen bekommen (Name vergessen). Hat sehr gut geschmeckt.
Aber ich bleibe bei meinem Aberfeldy (12Jahre). Der ist für diesen tollen Geschmack (sehr weich) sehr günstig.
Ansonsten schmeckt mir alles aus den Reihen von Bruichladdich.


 

Ja, das finde ich an gutem Whisky auch so faszinierend. So viele Variationen, Nuancen und Geschmacksrichtungen ...  

Mal schauen, ob ich meine Zunge auch mal an japanischen kommen lassen kann. Bisher in den Pubs nirgends gesehen. Muss man scheinbar wohl echt importieren.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Oktober 2017)

Vielleicht hab ich bisher nur Dreck probiert, aber der einzige der Geschmack den es bei mir auslöst ist Scheiße und ich will's ausspucken. 
Komischerweise schmecke ich bei Zigarren oder Wein schon Noten heraus. Also ganz so ein Kretin bin ich dann auch nicht.

Der von Shikari klingt laut Internet Beschreibungen wirklich recht lecker.


----------



## Aun (17. Oktober 2017)

nur noch säufer hier im forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Oktober 2017)

Können es ja in boozed.de umbenennen.


----------



## Aun (17. Oktober 2017)

oh yeah ^^ und nur noch schnaps werbung


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Oktober 2017)

Vielleicht hab ich bisher nur Dreck probiert, aber der einzige der Geschmack den es bei mir auslöst ist Scheiße und ich will's ausspucken.


Naja, Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. Gibt Leute, die finden Koriander total lecker, für mich schmeckt das Zeug nur nach Seife ... 

Weiß ja nicht, was du bisher so probiert hast. Aber jeder Whisky hat einen eigenen Charakter. Manche schmecken mehr torfig, erdig oder blumig, etc. Und das Geschmacksvolumen kann man noch erhöhen, in dem man z.B. erst einen Schluck vom Whisky nippt, im Mund lässt und dann einen kleinen Schluck Wasser dazu nimmt. Da geht der Geschmack noch weiter auf.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Oktober 2017)

nur noch säufer hier im forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

tatsächlich ist das hier mein neustes Lieblingsbild von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2017)

Bier und "Lächeln" \ o /

 

 

Neu: Elex .. ok das habe ich schon seit einer Woche. Erm, noch was vergessen? Nein, momentan sonst pleite. ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Oktober 2017)

so lächele ich wirklich!


----------



## Aun (17. Oktober 2017)

das kann ich aus erster hand bestätigen. patie wir müssen mal wieder ein bier trinken gehen oder glühwein!


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2017)

das kann ich aus erster hand bestätigen. patie wir müssen mal wieder ein bier trinken gehen oder glühwein!

Bin dabei 

 

Topic: Curse of Chucky, The Thing, The Thing 2011, Dark Angel


----------



## Aun (18. Oktober 2017)

na dann zam. dezemberwochenenden.eins bei dir, eins bei mir, eins bei patie. und ab geht die weihnachtssause    

wollte ja schon lange mal auf den nürnberger wm.

btt: wieso das remake? dark angel geht immer!
neu: https://www.amazon.de/Star-Trek-Stardate-Collection-Blu-ray/dp/B00DW0H8FU/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1508280518&sr=8-8&keywords=star+trek

https://www.amazon.de/Starship-Troopers-Traitor-Mars-Blu-ray/dp/B073QL6YFJ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1508280549&sr=8-3&keywords=starship+troopers
achtung: technisch super film! story noch hanebüchener als das, absolut geniale, original  eine absolut überzogene und lachhafte version des 1. teils


----------



## Manowar (18. Oktober 2017)

Vielleicht hab ich bisher nur Dreck probiert, aber der einzige der Geschmack den es bei mir auslöst ist Scheiße und ich will's ausspucken.
Komischerweise schmecke ich bei Zigarren oder Wein schon Noten heraus. Also ganz so ein Kretin bin ich dann auch nicht.

Der von Shikari klingt laut Internet Beschreibungen wirklich recht lecker.

 

Wenn jemand mit einem Ardberg kommt, dann lauf halt 

Schmeckt dir denn Cognac oder Bourbon?

 


 

Stimmt. Grad mal nachgeschaut. Hatte mal gehört, dass sich die amerikanische Brühe nicht "Whisky" nennen darf, weil es kein echter Whisky ist.

 

Müsste im Grunde sogar richtig sein:

Whisky muss mindestens 3 Jahre lagern.

In den USA wird teilweise nach 2 Jahren schon abgefüllt.


----------



## Ogil (18. Oktober 2017)

Genau genommen ist Whisky die schottische Schreibweise und Whiskey die irische. Und weil es eine große irische Auswanderungswellen in die USA gab, wird der Whiskey dort so wie in Irland geschrieben.

 

Neu hab ich ein re-aktualisiertes Rating nach meinem ersten Go-Turnier nach über 10 Jahren.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Oktober 2017)

Wenn jemand mit einem Ardberg kommt, dann lauf halt 
Schmeckt dir denn Cognac oder Bourbon?
 
 
Müsste im Grunde sogar richtig sein:
Whisky muss mindestens 3 Jahre lagern.
In den USA wird teilweise nach 2 Jahren schon abgefüllt.



Allgemein ist hochprozentiges bisher nicht so meins. Außer Tequila.

Ich dachte immer Whisky ist ne Art Copyright für die schottischen Produkte. Whiskey hingegen die Produkte aus allen anderern Ländern.


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Oktober 2017)

Klar, können wir machen. Ab Januar/Februar bin ich wieder in Dunkeldeutschland.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Oktober 2017)

FUNKTIONIERENDES INTERNET


----------



## Tikume (19. Oktober 2017)

FUNKTIONIERENDES INTERNET

 

Endlich wieder Pornos und Katzenvideos.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Oktober 2017)

EXAKT ENDLICH WIEDER GURO HENTAI.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Oktober 2017)

Will ich wissen wofür GURO steht oder werde ich dann heute Nacht nicht mehr schlafen können?


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Oktober 2017)

Google es doch. Aber als Warnung: Benutze NICHT die Bildersuche ... chrchrchr


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2017)

Ihr seid doch alles Grammar Nazis...

BTT - Pixel 2 XL


----------



## Aun (19. Oktober 2017)

Google es doch. Aber als Warnung: Benutze NICHT die Bildersuche ... chrchrchr 

 

aber aber ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Oktober 2017)

Fire Emblem Warriors


----------



## ZAM (20. Oktober 2017)

Ich hätte da was im Auge für "Neues", aber gleichzeitig habe ich Angst vor meinem Kontostand.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Oktober 2017)

Ich hätte da was im Auge für "Neues", aber gleichzeitig habe ich Angst vor meinem Kontostand.  



Darum zieh ich immer erst Kontoauszüge, wenn Zahltag war. :')


----------



## Tikume (20. Oktober 2017)

Fire Emblem Warriors

 

Ebenso (Limited Edition). Da der Postbote aber nicht geklingelt und es bei der Nachbarin abgegeben hat bin ich aber jetzt erst drangekommen.

Dazu Instant gebratene Nudeln Mi Goreng Geschmack und In this Corner of the World.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir auch limited. Und neu: Gutschrift von Amazon, weil die Limited am selben Tag 15&#8364; billiger wurde.


----------



## Tikume (21. Oktober 2017)

Der Preis wurde aber schon vor einer Weile angepasst auf 74,99. hatte zuerst bei Gamestop bestellt deswegen und bin dann umgeschwenkt als Amazon den Preis angepasst hat.

Ähnliches bei Xenoblade Chronicles 2 bei dem die Limited Edition bei anderen Händlern auch 15 EUR billiger war.

 

Ist zwar mit den Charakterkärtchen und dem Soundtrack relativ schmucklos, aber Soundtrack ist so mit mein Primär-Beuteschema. Dazu ist der Preis im Vergleich zur normalen Edition moderat und es sind immerhin bei 3 CDs.

 

Bei YS VIII hatte ich mich da ein wenig geärgert. Erstmal war dem Spiel wegen Day One Edition ein Mini Soundtrack dabei gelegt. Die haben sich dann teils mit dem normalen Soundtrack überschnitten und der "richtige" Soundtrack der eben nicht dabei war hatte dann die 3 fache Anzahl an Tracks. =P

 

 

Allgemein gefällt mir das Spiel bisher sehr gut. Das Gekloppe ist flüssig, die Storysequenzen setzen auf Humor und Fanservice.

 

Ist natürlich hilfreich wenn man Fire Emblem mag.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Oktober 2017)

Ich hatte Anfang September vorbestellt.

 

Also ich finde es bisher auch ganz super, auch wenn die Tutorial-Seuche doch etwas übertrieben ist. Immerhin kam ein Tutorial darüber, wie man Tutorials einstellt, nachdem ich Tutorials runtergeschraubt habe.

Ich finde auch die Idee mit den Zwillingen toll. Und den Soundtrack feiere ich ein bisschen, da einem die Nostalgie dann doch irgendwo erwischt. Es fühlt sich halt auch an wie Fire Emblem, mit der Aufmachung und den (teilweise reingequetschen) Mechaniken.

 

Ansonsten ist das bisher erst mein zweites "Warriors"-Spiel nach Fate/Extella. Ich hatte da bisher immer etwas Vorurteile, weil es irgendwie langweilig ausschaut. Muss aber sagen, dass mich das Genre dann doch irgendwo gepackt hat.


----------



## Tikume (21. Oktober 2017)

Also ich finde es bisher auch ganz super, auch wenn die Tutorial-Seuche doch etwas übertrieben ist. 

 

Harmlos in dem Spiel. Was teilweise in JPRGs heute noch abgeht ist vorsintflutlich.

In Tales of Zestiria habe ich noch nach 40 Stunden lustige Funktionen erklärt bekommen obwohl ich geistig schon nach Hinweis 10 in der ersten Stunde abgeschaltet hatte.

Dummerweise kam dann irgendwann ein Boss in dem ich dann doch ein paar Sachen davon beachten musste.

 

Mein persönliches Highlight ist Resonance of Fate. Ich glaube das Spiel hat ca 30 Tutorials in Folge und an einem bin ich trotz anschauen von Youtube Erklärvideos 20 mal gescheitert bis ich es geschafft hatte.

 

Fate/Extella hatte ich extra ausgelassen da ich im Fate Universum nicht so drin bin und diese Musou Spiele nicht in zu großen Dosen verkrafte.

Mit Fate Extra hatte ich aber viel Spaß an der VIta.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Oktober 2017)

Fate/Extella hatte ich extra ausgelassen da ich im Fate Universum nicht so drin bin und diese Musou Spiele nicht in zu großen Dosen verkrafte.

Mit Fate Extra hatte ich aber viel Spaß an der VIta.

 

Musou heißt das Genre also. Gut zu wissen.

 

Ich habe mir Fate/Extella auf der Switch geholt, da ich keine PS4 und auch keine Vita habe. War auch dementsprechend mein erstes Fate Spiel. Es war für mich nach ner Weile zwar alles verständlich, ich wollte aber dann dennoch nachschauen was es davor an Spielen gab. Ich war schon etwas schockiert als ich sah, was es alles dazu gab. ^^


----------



## Tikume (22. Oktober 2017)

Hatte mal nachgefragt mit welchem Anime man starten sollte weil der Wildwuchs da erstmal erschlagend wirkt.

Dann kam sowas wie: Am besten zuerst die Visual Novel, dann die Visual Novel und dann den Anime. Allllterrrrr?!

 

Die VN habe ich mir mal gezogen, aber da habe ich einen fetten Backlog bei dem Genre ....


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Oktober 2017)

Game of Thrones Season 5 & Voodoo Forest von John Blanche vorbestellt. Hui!


----------



## Aun (24. Oktober 2017)

tywinn stirbt kannst wieder abbestellen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Oktober 2017)

Boy das sieht man schon in Staffel 4 du Spoilerkröte.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Oktober 2017)

Aun halt.


----------



## ZAM (25. Oktober 2017)

Destiny 2 PC


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Oktober 2017)

Einen alten Nähkasten aus dunklem Holz. Werd den Tragegriff abschrauben und meine Basingmaterialien drin lagern.

Den Phönix von Kingdom Death Monster.


----------



## ZAM (27. Oktober 2017)

Wolfenstein 2 

Assassin's Creed Origins 

 

\ o /


----------



## Aun (27. Oktober 2017)

Ich hätte da was im Auge für "Neues", aber gleichzeitig habe ich Angst vor meinem Kontostand.  

 

Destiny 2 PC

Wolfenstein 2 

Assassin's Creed Origins

war da was? oder kriechst du den devs so weit in den arsch das sie bitte schreien? 

btt: ein kasten bock http://www.sudenburger-brauhaus.de/?page_id=26


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Oktober 2017)

Vielleicht das Mario Odyssey Bundle mit der Switch.

 

Ich habe neu: Mario Odyssey + Amiibos


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Oktober 2017)

5-türigen Kleiderschrank aus echtem Holz. Fick die Ikea-Presskacke.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Oktober 2017)

5-türigen Kleiderschrank aus echtem Holz. Fick die Ikea-Presskacke.



This is my girl


----------



## Tikume (28. Oktober 2017)

Vielleicht das Mario Odyssey Bundle mit der Switch.

 

Ich habe neu: Mario Odyssey + Amiibos

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvBF2m6tQ_k


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Oktober 2017)

Hab mir ein komplett neues Pinselset zugelegt von Broken Toad. Flathead Size 0/1/2, Spearhead Size 0/1 und die Miniature Series 0/1/2/3 sowie deren Reiniger.
Fast 90 Euro für paar Pinsel gg..


----------



## Tikume (29. Oktober 2017)

Pinsel "Broken Toad" - das klingt nach einem Codewort


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Oktober 2017)

Perversling.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Oktober 2017)

Pinsel "Broken Toad" - das klingt nach einem Safeword

 

fixed


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Oktober 2017)

Ramsay Bolton hat auch kein Safeword, wieso sollte ich dann eins brauchen. :>


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Dazu ne 6000 Lumen Xavax. 9 Euro für ne Birne ist zwar teuer...aber das ist das reinste Flutlicht.


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Oktober 2017)

für's Hobby?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Oktober 2017)

Jop. Hatte vorher ne Tritube Pro, aber die passt nicht zu den eher schickeren Möbeln.
Da mein neues Hobbyzimmer halt der Durchgang zur Terasse und dem Garten ist soll das ganze einfach schön aussehen. Vom Licht her nehmen die sich aufgrund der Xavax wirklich nichts. 

Leider brauch ich aber noch so einiges und da manche Möbelstücke echt abartig teuer waren (leider), zieht sich das noch 1-2 Monate bis alles fertig ist. Aber who cares es ist ja eh Winter.


----------



## Tikume (31. Oktober 2017)

Nettes Design die Lampe.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. November 2017)

2 T-Shirts und 2 Sweater von Drop Dead.

Verdammter Sale...


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. November 2017)

Eine Xbox One X Project Scorpio Edition


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. November 2017)

Finally mal die Dark Imperium Box, sowie n Nemesis Dreadknight, Skull Basing Set und 2x das Dark Millenium Playset. :v


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2017)

2 T-Shirts und 2 Sweater von Drop Dead.

Verdammter Sale...

 

Vergiss nicht die Skinny-Jeans und dein MySpace Profil. 

 

rawr  :laugh: xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDdd


----------



## Aun (7. November 2017)

Vergiss nicht die Skinny-Jeans und dein MySpace Profil. 

 

rawr  :laugh: xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDdd

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich frag mich ja eher bei den ganzen sachen, die sich sozi alle 2 tage anschafft, in welchem edelpuff er für 10k die std anschafft.
allein das forgeworld zeug kost ja gerne mal 2k den monat


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. November 2017)

Vergiss nicht die Skinny-Jeans und dein MySpace Profil. 

 

rawr  :laugh: xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDdd

keep yourself save.

 

 

@Aun, außer dem Phantom Titan war da doch nichts teures bei, also übertreib mal nicht. 

 

Hab halt recht geringe Lebensunterhaltungskosten, da bleibt recht viel übrig für mein Hobby.


----------



## Aun (7. November 2017)

Hab halt recht geringe Lebensunterhaltungskosten, da bleibt recht viel übrig für mein Hobby.  

 

null.überhauptnicht. und was mit dem haus? was mit der ollen? die designerlampe?das nonikeazeugs?  


ot: ich forder dich heraus. meine truppen gegen deine!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. November 2017)

Das Haus ist nicht gekauft und kostet nicht mehr als die Wohnung vorher.  


Als fertige Armee hätte ich nur ca. 3k Deathkorps. Wobei ich nicht mehr weiß ob die noch legal sind, da es die assault liste nicht mehr gibt...


----------



## Aun (7. November 2017)

jaja jetzt rede dich nicht raus. und die alte kostet auch noch unmengen. und das als student bzw was bist du? kinderquäler? 


das wort welches du suchst ist regelkonform  frag mal meine 2500 wulfen truppen (danke codex 8. edition....  ) . death guard hab ich ich auch noch im angebot.  bei grey knights und deathwing muss ich auf niedrigere zahlen gehen bzw dann vollgepackt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. November 2017)

Student und 50% Stelle. Mein Girl kostet nichts warum auch? xD

Ja ist total madig man..
Aber da die Armee bemalt und fertig ist ändere ich da auch nichts mehr. Werd mir auch keine mehr zulegen außer ne 30k solar auxilia irgendwann..


----------



## Aun (7. November 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. November 2017)

Pokken und das neue Sonic


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. November 2017)

Lohnt sich Pokken Schrotti? Hab die Demo gespielt und es war ja schon ganz spaßig, weiß aber nicht ob es auch nen SP hat. Generell vermisse ich so ein Pokemon-Spiel für die Switch. Wo bleibt die Virtual Console ?!?!?!?!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. November 2017)

Pokemon 3D Rpg plx


----------



## Schrottinator (8. November 2017)

Lohnt sich Pokken Schrotti? Hab die Demo gespielt und es war ja schon ganz spaßig, weiß aber nicht ob es auch nen SP hat. Generell vermisse ich so ein Pokemon-Spiel für die Switch. Wo bleibt die Virtual Console ?!?!?!?!

 

Also ich bin der Meinung, dass es sich rentiert. Es hat einen SP, der ist allerdings relativ übersichtlich. Die meiste Zeit wird man im MP verbringen. Es fühlt sich vom Gameplay gut an und macht soweit Laune. Es ist auch überraschend komplex, was ich dem Spiel zuerst nicht zugetraut hätte. Ich hatte gestern wenig Glück online mit der Verbindung, wobei das an meinem Ende lag (ARMS hatte ich z.B. auch Probleme gestern). Soweit gefällt es mir, ich habe allerdings bisher auch nur wenig Zeit reingesteckt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. November 2017)

Eine Xbox One X Project Scorpio Edition




https://www.google.de/amp/www.chip.de/news/Xbox-One-X-kaputt-Immer-mehr-Kaeufer-klagen-ueber-tote-Konsolen_127037673.html%3flayout=amp


Hoffentlich bleibst du verschont!


----------



## Tikume (11. November 2017)

.hack//G.U. Last Recode für PS4 und Corrin Player 2 Amiibo


----------



## Schrottinator (11. November 2017)

Wollte ich mir auf Steam holen bis mir eingefallen ist, dass ich auch mal das eine oder andere Spiel zocken sollte.


----------



## Tikume (11. November 2017)

Solche Fragen sollte man gar nicht anfangen zu stellen. Wie lange können schon 3 JRPGs dauern?

 

Habe vorher noch .hack Roots geschaut was der Handlung vorraus geht. War jetzt keine Überraschung aber leck mich war der langweilig 

 

Das Spiel selbst macht es gottseidank besser.

 

Und ich hoffe sie releasen den Soundtrack.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrU1UIDqv0w


----------



## Tikume (23. November 2017)

Sen no kiseki 3 Soundtrack

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. November 2017)

Ich würde bei dir gerne mal ne Room-Tour machen.


----------



## Tikume (23. November 2017)

Naja, Overkill was unnützen Nippes angeht halt =P

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. November 2017)

Ist das Lucy?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. November 2017)

Glaube nicht das er dir seine Waifu Kissen zeigen will.


----------



## Tikume (23. November 2017)

Ist das Lucy?

 

Fairy Tail, jup.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (24. November 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Da kommt dann eine Katze rein


----------



## Manowar (24. November 2017)

Das ist dem Tier nun wirklich nicht gerecht!

Ich finds unglaublich unter welchen Umständen manche Tiere leben müssen.

 

/Patiegeblockt


----------



## Patiekrice (24. November 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (24. November 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2017)

Dabei ist das die gepolsterte Luxusversion mit diversen Seitenfenster mit Luftschlitzen 

Es sieht jedenfalls bequemer aus als die Plastikboxen


----------



## ZAM (24. November 2017)

Roccat Aimo <3

 

[attachment=14187Pao_xVX0AMpVyv.jpg]


----------



## Tikume (25. November 2017)

Zelda Triforce Heroes. Nachdem es auf 14 EUR reduziert war geholt. Eine Freundin von mir und Ihre Tochter ebenso.

Im Online Coop ein wirklich großer und chaotischer Spaß. Wer keine Mitspieler hat für den bietet das Spiel aber wenig bis nichts.


----------



## Manowar (29. November 2017)

Warum wurde mein Post gelöscht?

 

Hab neu: Einen Mittelfinger.    Edit: - den ich mir jetzt in den Po stecke.  Sorry.

 

Hab neu: Eine Frage.

Warum wollt ihr nicht, das hier ein bißchen (!) mehr Leben reinkommt?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. November 2017)

Was hast du wieder angestellt?


----------



## Tikume (29. November 2017)

*Playstation VR im Bundle mit Skyrim VR*

Ist schon geil, aber nicht massenkompatibel. Skyrim VR hätte ich mir nicht gekauft, aber das Bundle war 50 EUR günstiger als die reguläre Version ohne Skyrim. Dank PS Plus hatte ich auch schon einige Spiele.

Probleme mit Übelkeit hatte ich eigentlich nicht. Habe dann bei Skyrim auch sofort jegliche Optionen ausgeknipst die das verhindern sollen. Nach dem Tutorial erstmal aufs Klo kotzen gegangen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. November 2017)

*Playstation VR im Bundle mit Skyrim VR*
Ist schon geil, aber nicht massenkompatibel. Skyrim VR hätte ich mir nicht gekauft, aber das Bundle war 50 EUR günstiger als die reguläre Version ohne Skyrim. Dank PS Plus hatte ich auch schon einige Spiele.
Probleme mit Übelkeit hatte ich eigentlich nicht. Habe dann bei Skyrim auch sofort jegliche Optionen ausgeknipst die das verhindern sollen. Nach dem Tutorial erstmal aufs Klo kotzen gegangen. 



xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Dezember 2017)

Irgend einer von den weebs xenoblade chronicles 2 gekauft und kann sagen ob es sich lohnt für jemanden, der noch nie ein Xenoblade gespielt hat?


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Dezember 2017)

ja


----------



## Tikume (2. Dezember 2017)

Habe die Collector's Edition und bisher ein paar Stunden gespielt. Wer eine Switch hat und JRPGs nicht explizit hasst der sollte zugreifen.

Es gibt von der Story her keine Verbindungen zu Teil 1. 

 

Allerdings ist Teil 1 eines der besten JRPGs der letzten Jahre und sollte man einfach gespielt haben. Ich glaube auch nicht dass Teil 2 das übertreffen kann - einfach weil es so gut war.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Dezember 2017)

Ha! Ich habe auch die CE!


----------



## Tikume (2. Dezember 2017)

Was anderes war bei dem Spiel eigentlich auch undenkbar


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2017)

Xenoblade Chronicles 2


----------



## Tikume (2. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (11. Dezember 2017)

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B075TVGFT8?tag=smarturl-de-21




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Dezember 2017)

Long time no posted.

Hab mir für Weihnachten 2x die neue Stormcast Eternals Battleforce bestellt und da ich mega angefixed von MTG bin hab ich mir gestern wirklich ein Deck bestellt.
Mono Black Zombie, aber full foiled. :v 

Wenn ich merke das es wirklich was für mich ist wag ich vielleicht den Sprung in Legacy. Aber bleibe bei Mono.


----------



## Aun (12. Dezember 2017)

igitt fantasy.... mal mal lieber anständig die DG der starter zusammen!

btt: 5 neue, alte bücher der horus heresy reihe, die es eigtl nicht mehr gibt   frag nicht nach geld für son stück bedrucktes papier im original ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Dezember 2017)

igitt fantasy.... mal mal lieber anständig die DG der starter zusammen!

btt: 5 neue, alte bücher der horus heresy reihe, die es eigtl nicht mehr gibt   frag nicht nach geld für son stück bedrucktes papier im original ^^

 

Ach..ich hab verknickte alte Magic Karten für 1300 Euro + bei meinen Recherchen gesehen..mich schockt's net 

 

Die DG stehen ganz ganz ganz weit hinten an. Das Farbschema ist des todes aufwendig... vor Mitte nächsten Jahres tatsche ich die wohl nicht an. Hab momentan etwas Hobbyblock, weiß nicht ob ich die Stormies bemalen soll oder den (Dark) Eldar Phantom Titan weiter bauen soll. Bei letzerem bin ich mir noch etwas unsicher ob ich ihn eher "technisch" converten soll oder so fleischig-gore mäßig für n Haemonculus Coven. Das überlege ich mir lieber noch sehr sehr sehr gut.  :s


----------



## Aun (12. Dezember 2017)

eigentlich ist das farbschema der dg recht einfach hinzubekommen. sogar einfacher als solche sterilen alá spacesmurfs usw.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Dezember 2017)

Ich mal doch nicht das GW Farbschema. Urghs.


----------



## Aun (13. Dezember 2017)

pink sieht aber scheisse aus


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Dezember 2017)

Homophober Mistsack!


----------



## ZAM (13. Dezember 2017)

Leute ...


----------



## Manowar (13. Dezember 2017)

Das ist unser neuer Kosename für Aun.

Hast nur den neuen Trend verpasst Zam 

 

Was spricht gegen das GW Farbschema?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Dezember 2017)

Langweilig, abgegriffen und anspruchslos zu malen. :v 

Ich werd mich eher an dem Slayer Sword Gewinner und seinem Blightstalker zu orientieren. Da ich viel mit Airbrush arbeite wird das interessant zu managen. Mal sehen. :')


Btt: Matte Petrol Sleeves von Dragonshield.


----------



## Michael199090 (13. Dezember 2017)

Hallo liebe leute


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Michael!


----------



## Aun (13. Dezember 2017)

neue kopfhörer, neue tastatur, neues mousepad, nen 6er heineken, ein paar gute zigarren für den 31. und knapp 80k gold in wow für ein paar missionen und quests ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Dezember 2017)

neue kopfhörer, neue tastatur, neues mousepad, nen 6er heineken, ein paar gute zigarren für den 31. und knapp 80k gold in wow für ein paar missionen und quests ^^

 



Bitte editiere deinen Beitrag. Keine Lobhuldigung von Genußmitteln.

Schon mal alles Gute Aun


----------



## CadBane123 (14. Dezember 2017)

Neue Gitarre <3


----------



## Tikume (14. Dezember 2017)

Ordinal Scale

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Dezember 2017)

Ne neue Winterjacke, Fairview von Dickies sowie Air Max 90 Mid Winter :v

Bin dann bereit für die nächsten Monate. Musste feststellen dass meine Sommerschuhe nicht wasserdicht sind. :-D


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Dezember 2017)

:v :v :v :v :v :v :v :v :v :v :v :v


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Dezember 2017)

:vagene


----------



## Tikume (17. Dezember 2017)

Es gibt von der Story her keine Verbindungen zu Teil 1. 

 

 

 

Das war eine fette Lüge. Aber ich wusste es nicht besser


----------



## Aun (17. Dezember 2017)

einmal mit profis......


----------



## Tikume (17. Dezember 2017)

Hasl mowl hab 50 Ava!


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Dezember 2017)

Nach 75h bin ich jetzt am Anfang von Kapitel 4.


----------



## Ogil (17. Dezember 2017)

Habe mir zu Weihnachten auch eine Switch gegönnt. Erstmal mit Zelda und Mario. Aber kommende Woche treffen hier noch ein paar mehr Spiele ein ^^


----------



## Tikume (17. Dezember 2017)

Nach 75h bin ich jetzt am Anfang von Kapitel 4.

 

Es gibt 10  

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (18. Dezember 2017)

Nen A**** voll Arbeit am Haus... Küche ist bis auf 1 mal durchstreichen jetzt fertig, nun gehts an das Wohnzimmer, dort heute nen schönen alten Schrank aufgebaut der super zu einer alten Anrichte passt, welche schon 100+ Jahre alt ist

und mein 12qm Zimmer zum Einrichten.

 

Es kommt hinein:

 

1 Hochbett mit begehbarem Kleiderschrank,

am Bett den Schreib/Computertisch mit Teleskoparm für nen Monitor zum Filme gucken im Bett!

ne Ecke mit ner Bluebox  

1 Glastisch

2 Sessel

Bücherregale

 

Bassverstärker & Keyboard solange der Dachboden noch net ausgebaut ist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Dezember 2017)

Persona 5

 

o.o


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Dezember 2017)

weeb


----------



## Tikume (19. Dezember 2017)

Falcom Figuren:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (20. Dezember 2017)

Mario Kart 8 + Lenkräder
Arms
Splatoon 2
Fire Emblem Warriors
Ich denke ich sollte langsam aufhören Weihnachtsgeschenke für mich auszusuchen


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Dezember 2017)

Mario Kart 8 + Lenkräder
*Arms*
Splatoon 2
Fire Emblem Warriors
 

 

Wir müssen mal FC's austauschen.


----------



## Manowar (20. Dezember 2017)

Wir müssen mal FC's austauschen.
 


Facial C**s**t?

 

Bruuuh 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2017)

Bruuuh 

 

 

 

 

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es soll wohl sehr gut sein wenn man so tut als ob man das alphabet aufsagt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Dezember 2017)

Tantalus. 2 Mourngule, ne Thudd Gun. :v


----------



## Tikume (24. Dezember 2017)

Taiga von Toradora!

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Dezember 2017)

Mit Penetrationsloch?


----------



## Tikume (24. Dezember 2017)

Nein, die Befestigung ist mehr ne Art Fußfessel.

Aber bis ich mal den kleinen Pömpel zum einstecken in der Packung gefunden habe ...


----------



## Tikume (29. Dezember 2017)

Summer Lesson

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2018)

3 riesenweihnachtsmänner in unterschiedlichen schoko und geschmackssorten, zimtmandeln, 5 marzipanbaumstämme, 2 packungen gefüllte lebkuchen
und alles für weniger als 5 euro. ich liebe die zeit vor weihnachten


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Januar 2018)

3 riesenweihnachtsmänner in unterschiedlichen schoko und geschmackssorten, zimtmandeln, 5 marzipanbaumstämme, 2 packungen gefüllte lebkuchen
und alles für weniger als 5 euro. ich liebe die zeit vor weihnachten 



Schön, bald hast du Diabetis neu.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (12. Januar 2018)

Tsutsukakushi Figur




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2018)

alter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: ein halbes kilo aaaaaalten guoda


----------



## Tikume (12. Januar 2018)

Schon mal geschaut wo sich dein Signatur-Toastbrot genüsslich reibt ? =P


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2018)

na sichi

solange du nicht irgendwelche unsäglichkeiten mit dem püppchen  anstellst



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (12. Januar 2018)

Für praktische Anwendungsgebiete ist der Maßstab falsch.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Januar 2018)

Du könntest drauf wichsen.


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2018)

alter


----------



## Tikume (12. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Januar 2018)

Ist doch nicht meine Schuld, wenn du Bestellung zu klein ausfällt.


----------



## Tikume (12. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Januar 2018)

I like your attitude!

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2018)

Ich höre diese Stimme und den schottischen Akzent von Rex und will mir mit meinen Switch Controlern die Ohren zu stopfen.


----------



## Manowar (13. Januar 2018)

Du könntest drauf wichsen.

 

 


alter

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich das auch schräg finde, aber:

I loled


----------



## Tikume (13. Januar 2018)

Ich höre diese Stimme und den schottischen Akzent von Rex und will mir mit meinen Switch Controlern die Ohren zu stopfen.

 

 

 

Dann stell doch japanische Sprachausgabe ein ... O.o


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Januar 2018)

Ich halte fest: Diskussionen über Zigarren verboten, aber befürwortende Pädophilie ist okay. 

Weird.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2018)

Dann stell doch japanische Sprachausgabe ein ... O.o

 

Nein.

 

Mir gefällt die englische, nur bei Rex und Nia kriege ich regelmäßig Anfälle. Nach 20 Stunden hat man sich doch schon irgendwie dran gewöhnt.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Januar 2018)

Geht mir genau so. An Rex habe ich mich allerdings gewöhnt. Bei Nia (und kleinen Mädchen) funkt es nicht wirklich, da die Synchro in manchen Szenen einfach nicht zum Geschehen passt (vor allem was Emotionen usw. angeht). Ich habe es mal kurz mit Englisch probiert und es wird so viel gesabbelt die ganze Zeit, dass es unerträglich wird, wenn man nicht versteht was sie sagen.

 

Mittlerweile sind mir die englischen Stimmen aber doch etwas ans Herz gewachsen. Und da ich das letzte Mal mit 200h durchgerusht bin, werde ich beim nächsten Durchlauf mir Zeit lassen. \o/


----------



## Tikume (13. Januar 2018)

Ich verstehe eh nicht warum die Leute Speedruns machen bei sowas.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Januar 2018)

Ich wollte das Ende sehen bevor mein Urlaub vorbei ist und ich wieder auf Arbeit muss.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Januar 2018)

Das sind ja tolle Digimons!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Januar 2018)

Stfu und wichs auf anime schulkinder


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2018)

gibs ihm dreckig!

jetzt musst du mortarion nur noch genauso hinkriegen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Januar 2018)

gibs ihm dreckig!

jetzt musst du mortarion nur noch genauso hinkriegen

 

Auf keinen Fall.

 

Ist mega langweilig.


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2018)

Auf keinen Fall.

 

Der bekommt die Rainbow Dash Farben.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Januar 2018)

Wäre dir wohl ganz recht.

 

Warum besteht die Männerbasis hier aus Weebs und MLP Fetischisten?


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2018)

Wäre dir wohl ganz recht.

 

Warum besteht die Männerbasis hier aus Weebs und MLP Fetischisten?  

 

ey. tikume hat angefangen und schrotti hat sich dran aufgegeilt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Januar 2018)

Glaube Shikari, Manowar   und Patie sind die einzig "Normalen" hier...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2018)

Wäre dir wohl ganz recht.

 

Warum besteht die Männerbasis hier aus Weebs und MLP Fetischisten?  

 

Hast die Magickartenspieler und Tätowierten vergessen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Januar 2018)

Ok Magicspieler: mich.

Tattoowiert: Du, Patie, Manowar, Zam

Ur argument is invalid

Lynch!!!!


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2018)

hast du groben sand in deiner vagina? der sollte dort mal raus


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Januar 2018)

Das waren noch Zeiten damals mit Magic. &#9829;

Meine Karten habe ich immer noch.


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Januar 2018)

Ok Magicspieler: mich.

Tattoowiert: Du, Patie, Manowar, Zam

Ur argument is invalid

Lynch!!!!

 

Du bist der Tattowierteste hier? 

Ob ZAM welche hat, weiß ich gar nicht?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Januar 2018)

Das waren noch Zeiten damals mit Magic. &#9829;
Meine Karten habe ich immer noch.



Ich hoffe für dich, dass es Duals sind.&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2018)

Zam hat keine Tattoos, weil er geizig ist und Geld meist nur in digitalen Kram steckt. Obwohl ich schon einige Ideen und Wünsche hätte.

Aber treibt in dem Thread mal nicht zu viel Smalltalk 

 

Neu: Killer Instinct


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2018)

und ich sage trotz gelöschtem post das er den sand aus seiner mumu nehmen soll!


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Januar 2018)

Killer Instinct wollte ich, ich denke aber nicht, dass ich das mit den Kombos packe.


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2018)

du wirst doch wohl noch street fighter und mörtel combat können, also kannst du auch killer instinct. oder hast mittlerweile arthritis im daumen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Januar 2018)

Im Handgelenk hat er's sicher nicht.


----------



## Tikume (20. Januar 2018)

Fate Saber 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. Januar 2018)

^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Januar 2018)

Dragonball Super Season 1/2


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Januar 2018)

Ein Reiskocher und ein Bambusdampfgarer.

Werde ich jetzt zum vollweeb. Hab mir schon 30 Waifukissen bestellt.


----------



## Manowar (25. Januar 2018)

Bambusdampfgarer.. really?

 

Ich finds interessant, wie sich mein Bild von dir permanent wandelt.

Das ist spannend


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Januar 2018)

Bambusdampfgarer.. really?
 
Ich finds interessant, wie sich mein Bild von dir permanent wandelt.
Das ist spannend 



Bin halt ein pluralistischer Mensch der seine Identitätsfindung wohl niemals abschließen wird.  
Ich wäre gerne so vieles, nur nich das was ich bin - scheinbar. 

Ja für Dumblings ist das. Habe ich als Kind in Thailand immer gegessen. Ist halt geil dafür. Sonst matscht's beim kochen.


----------



## Manowar (26. Januar 2018)

Ah die Dinger.

Lad mal zum Essen ein


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2018)

Dumblings

 

Dumplings, das sind ja keine kleinen Idioten.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Januar 2018)

Habe ich als Kind in Thailand immer gegessen. Ist halt geil dafür. Sonst matscht's beim kochen.

 

wow. Ich hab als Kind manchmal ein Fischbrötchen an der Ostsee bekommen.


----------



## Manowar (26. Januar 2018)

Ich dachte immer Sozi wäre ein weisser (oder bunter) Kerl.

Jetzt ist er für mich ein hübsches Nougat Schnuckelchen mit Überraschung zwischen den Beinen <3


----------



## Aun (26. Januar 2018)

endlich den gleventransmog ihr homos


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Januar 2018)

Ihr seid awkward.

@Katieprice meine Oma hat da halt gewohnt, und mein Onkel hat da ein Haus. Daher waren wir oft da.

Na bin weiß wie sonstwas. 
Wurzeln sind neapolitanisch..


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Januar 2018)

Hast 23andMe gemacht oder was?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Januar 2018)

Nö mein Opa kommt da ja her


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2018)

Ich denke trotzdem, das du ein Mensch bist.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Januar 2018)

Ich fürchte auch das ich kein Saiyajin bin.

Leben geht weiter..


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2018)

Dragon Ball Fighter Z ist gerade erst erschienen.


----------



## Manowar (26. Januar 2018)

Bist du also 1/4 Thai?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Januar 2018)

Nö, meine Oma is nur ausgewandert^^


----------



## Manowar (26. Januar 2018)

Du hast also keinen Penis. Okay 

 

Ich hab neu:

Ich darf direkt mitm Feierabend zu Ikea fahren. Yeah.

Wenn man mich morgen nicht sieht.. dann hab ich mir die Kehle aufgeschlitzt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Januar 2018)

Warte. Ich hab natürlich n Schniedel, aber keine bobs. xD


----------



## Aun (26. Januar 2018)

it's a trap!
btt: brave new world und nineteen eighty four (englisch natürlich)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2018)

MHW


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2018)

bräuchte ne PS4 dafür. :\


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2018)

Auch wenn die PS4 Pro im Vergleich zur Xbox One X ziemlich stinkt (rein technisch), die Exklusivtitel auf der Playstation sind super.


----------



## Aun (26. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2018)

Besserer Grafikprozessor, mehr RAM, besserer CPU, 4k BlueRay Player und natives 4k Gaming. Die OneX kostet im Vergleich zur Pro 100&#8364; mehr, kannst aber ja mal gucken wie viel so ein 4k BlueRay Player kostet.

 

Da Aun aber ein PC MasterRacler ist (so wie ich eigentlich auch) braucht man wohl mit keinen sinnvollen Argumenten kommen.  Eins kann man aber definitiv sagen. Solche Grafikbomben wie Horizon Zero Dawn, Uncharted oder Detroid werden NIE auf PC erscheinen. Dafür hat die Plattform einfach zu wenig Lobby.


----------



## Tikume (26. Januar 2018)

ne Xbox

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

360


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Januar 2018)

Tales of Vesperia?


----------



## Tikume (27. Januar 2018)

Natürlich


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Januar 2018)

MHW


----------



## Manowar (29. Januar 2018)

Ich hab kein Bock wegen dir zu googeln.

Gib mir Infos!


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Januar 2018)

Monster Hunter World


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Januar 2018)

Habs eher gekauft weil es was sehr nostalgisches für mich hat und irgendwie ein bisschen Gruppenzwang


----------



## Manowar (30. Januar 2018)

Ich weiß nichtmal was es ist


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Januar 2018)

Das ist sowas wie ne Mischung aus Dark Souls und Pokemon.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Januar 2018)

Ne Glotze.


----------



## Aun (30. Januar 2018)

wer schaut heutzutage eigtl noch in die röhre? pfff altmodisch

btt: BfA CE


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Januar 2018)

wer schaut heutzutage eigtl noch in die röhre? pfff altmodisch

btt: BfA CE 

 

Die Leute, die zu faul sind 24/7 vorm Monitor zu hocken.

 

BTT: BFA CE


----------



## Manowar (31. Januar 2018)

Ne Glotze.

 

Ich hab mich immernoch nicht um unseren gekümmert..

Werde aber versuchen den einfach zu reparieren. Ich denke da ist nur ein Kondensator im Eimer


----------



## Aun (31. Januar 2018)

BTT: BFA CE 

 

 et tu brute


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Februar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Das da, durch Zufall gesehen. Hab eigentlich einen Rolladenschrank aus Holz gesucht, aber entweder waren die unfassbar hässlich, am anderen Ende der Welt, zu klein oder einfach für mich nicht bezahlbar. Größere hätte ich selbst restaurieren müssen und dafür waren die mir dann im "roh" Zustand auch die Mühe nicht wert für den geforderten Preis.

 

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl mit jedem Jahr drehe ich mich in der Zeit zurück. Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich 2016 noch weiß-hochglanz als non plus ultra empfunden habe. Aber die meisten "neuen" Möbel haben irgendwie keinen Flair. Denke, dass sich das gut neben meinem Sofa macht.


----------



## Tikume (11. Februar 2018)

Such Dir am besten jetzt schon mal ne gemütliche Höhle die Du in 5 Jahren dann mit Malereien verschönern willst


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Februar 2018)

Such Dir am besten jetzt schon mal ne gemütliche Höhle die Du in 5 Jahren dann mit Malereien verschönern willst


----------



## Aun (12. Februar 2018)

und sozi so nach 5 minuten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (12. Februar 2018)

Schönes Holzdings

 


Such Dir am besten jetzt schon mal ne gemütliche Höhle die Du in 5 Jahren dann mit Malereien verschönern willst


----------



## Tikume (13. Februar 2018)

Kingdom Come. Schön gemachte Hülle, hat diese samtige Haptik.

Werde aber wohl vorerst nur kurz reinspielen, soll ja ziemlich verbugged sein 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Februar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. Februar 2018)

ihhh sigmar


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Februar 2018)

:<


----------



## ZAM (14. Februar 2018)

Kingdom Come: Deliverance


----------



## Tikume (14. Februar 2018)

Ban! Reflink-Spam!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Februar 2018)

Horus Heresy Alpha Legion.

Weiß nicht. Eigentlich jucken mich Space Marines nicht, aber mal bisschen lesen wird mir nicht schaden?


----------



## Aun (16. Februar 2018)

Legion (ot) ist ein geiles buch. ziemlich viel "thriller". wenn man andere 40k bücher kennt (wie ich) wundert man sich wieso bis zum schluss fast keine marines vorkommen und dan bäm in your face. aber generell um der lore willen ein super buch. und john grammaticus ist halt ne geile sau. ich sag nur das fick dich ende ^^

btw falls du das gut findest. zieh dir fall von prospero (doppelroman), die 2 white scars romane, restorer, last son of prospero ( die 4 hängen durch charaktere zusammen)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Februar 2018)

Mich interessiert nur die Alpha Legion, maximal noch die Sons of Horus.


----------



## Aun (17. Februar 2018)

naja sons of horus kommen in 90% aller romane vor. auf jeden fall dann aber. horus rising, false gods, galaxy in flames, flight of the eisenstein, fulgrim. aber sie sind wie die ultrasmurfs nur ne 08/15 legion. wirklich nichts besonderes. gerade wenn man sich mit der gesamten lore beschäftigt. da gibts viel krassere legionen......
mit der alpha legion bist du leider schlecht bedient. da es kaum etwas über sie gibt (mit absicht) und vorallem weil sie aufgrund von, ach scheiße lies das buch, zum chaos überlaufen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Februar 2018)

Jaa kommt ja bald an


----------



## Aun (21. Februar 2018)

imgur frontpage! woohoo! kniet nieder!


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Februar 2018)

damn


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Februar 2018)

Arzttermine. Warum soll ich um 10:30 kommen, wenn ich dann bis 11:30 warten muss?:< 

Wenn man heute mitzählt 4 Tage ohne AoE 2 mit Shikari, wobei mich das eher traurig macht als wütend.


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Februar 2018)

wrong topic my dear


----------



## Manowar (22. Februar 2018)

Arzttermine. Warum soll ich um 10:30 kommen, wenn ich dann bis 11:30 warten muss?:<

 

 

Ein Kumpel von mir war letztens geil.

Er selber Ingenieur und auch selbstständig. Also..ein Stundenlohn den man doch gern hätt.

Hat dem Arzt ne Rechnung geschickt


----------



## Tikume (24. Februar 2018)

Sword Art Online: Fatal Bullet CE

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Dazu einen relativ teuren Kingston DataTraveler Elite G2 DTEG2 64GB, aber ich hatte die Nase voll von billigen USB Sticks die nach 'nem Jahr dann anfangen zu stressen. Ob das bei dem anders läuft wird die Zukunft zeigen, ist aber schön verarbeitet mit dem Metallgehäuse und hat eine merklich höhere Datenübertragungsrate als meine anderen Sticks.

 

Und Memories of the Sword, einfach weil ich derzeit gerne mal günstige asiatische Kampffilme mitnehme.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Februar 2018)

Ebenfalls n Tv. Den letzten hatte ich mir 2009 geholt.


----------



## Aun (24. Februar 2018)

was?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Februar 2018)

was?

 

Wie was?


----------



## Manowar (26. Februar 2018)

Was Fernseher? Ist nicht so schwer  

Lasse meinen gerade reparieren.. 250&#8364;


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Februar 2018)

Was Fernseher? Ist nicht so schwer  
Lasse meinen gerade reparieren.. 250 



Mein Alter is nich kaputt, aber einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß und dümpelt deswegen eh seit 2 Jahren im Keller. Aber in ein Mancave gehört ne richtige Glotze!


----------



## Manowar (26. Februar 2018)

Und man hat immernoch keine Antwort auf "Was Fernseher?".


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Februar 2018)

Vielleicht weiß Aun auch nicht, was ein Fernseher ist.


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2018)

ich hab in der tat keinen fernseher. ich zahle auch keine gez.  ich konnte den satz zu dem zeitpunkt einfach nicht dechiffrieren


----------



## Manowar (26. Februar 2018)

Ich wollte noch schreiben:

"Aun ist ein Hipster,gell?

Hm ja.. das wirds sein"


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2018)




----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. Februar 2018)

ARGH


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. März 2018)

Dragonball Fighter Z dank Girlfriend.

Hab schon mega bock drauf.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Santino15 (5. März 2018)

Ich hab von meiner Schwester eben eine Smartwatch geschenkt bekommen. Sie nutzt sie nicht und hat sie mir deshalb überlassen. Ich überlege jetzt nur für die Uhr ne eigene SIM- Karte mit vertrag zu holen so wie hier :
*entfernt*
Ganz so teuer ist das ja nicht mehr und ich steh einfach auch nicht darauf beim Radfahren das Handy in der Hose zu haben. Ich würd schon gerne per GPS tracken


----------



## spectrumizer (5. März 2018)

Bitte die [regeln] beachten. Insbesondere Punkt *4.22*. Danke.


----------



## Manowar (5. März 2018)

Rein aus Interesse:

Warum schreibt ihr dazu noch was und lasst es nicht einfach komplett verschwinden?


----------



## Tikume (5. März 2018)

Es könnte ja sein, dass ein User sich registriert, gleich danach einen dezenten Produkthinweis hinterlässt und alles nur ein dummes Versehen war


----------



## spectrumizer (6. März 2018)

Rein aus Interesse:
Warum schreibt ihr dazu noch was und lasst es nicht einfach komplett verschwinden?


Zum einen als Pranger. Und zum anderen in der Hoffnung, dass diese Kindergarten-Marketing- und SEO-Agenturen es irgendwann mal schnallen, dass hier kein fruchtbarer Boden für solche Art von "Werbung" ist.

Die Links und Accounts sind in der Regel schneller verschwunden, als dass ein Google-Bot sie indizieren kann.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. März 2018)

Ne Bosch Gro, mit Akku und Ladeteil sowie so'n Zubehörset.
Warum ist das so erwähnenswert? Weil die diesen Dreck ähnlich Nintendo beim 3DS nur seperat verkaufen. Bis ich da mal alles zusammen hatte und auch passend... Krampf.
Ist halt nice, wenn du n akku kaufst der für "alle 12v Geräte" von bosch (blau) ist. UND DANN NICHT PASST OBWOHL DEIN GERÄT SOGAR AUF DER DRECKSVERPACKUNG IST. -.-

Ansonsten noch mein ersten Primarch von FW, Angron.


----------



## Manowar (6. März 2018)

Und zum anderen in der Hoffnung, dass diese Kindergarten-Marketing- und SEO-Agenturen es irgendwann mal schnallen, dass hier kein fruchtbarer Boden für solche Art von "Werbung" ist.

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. März 2018)

1 Brille


----------



## Manowar (8. März 2018)

Lass dich laz0rn!


----------



## Martin969 (9. März 2018)

Serious Sam möchte ich vom Anfang an spielen.Lange Zeit habe ich nicht gespielt und will wieder spielen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. März 2018)

Lass dich laz0rn!

 

Ne dann bin ich nich so hip.


----------



## Manowar (9. März 2018)

Ach du bist schon Brillenträger?

Aber ich verstehe Brillenträger nicht. Lasst euch Laz0rn!

 

Ich hab mittlerweile fast den Arsch in der Hose, um mit dem Streamen zu starten.

Aber ich mache mir eher Sorgen, dass es an meiner Leitung scheitern wird.. 6mbit Leitung ist jetzt nicht so der Kracher.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. März 2018)

Der Boy hatte keine Brille.


----------



## Aun (9. März 2018)

und wat flennst du jetzt rum? pussy.
ich hab auch ne brille, nur sieht man mich damit selten. selbst zam hat ne brille, nur sieht man ihn damit selten. wir sollten wohl alle aus dem kindergartenalter raus sein, wo man dafür aufgezogen wurde.....


----------



## Patiekrice (10. März 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. März 2018)

Ach du bist schon Brillenträger?

Aber ich verstehe Brillenträger nicht. Lasst euch Laz0rn!

 

Ich hab mittlerweile fast den Arsch in der Hose, um mit dem Streamen zu starten.

Aber ich mache mir eher Sorgen, dass es an meiner Leitung scheitern wird.. 6mbit Leitung ist jetzt nicht so der Kracher.

 

Sich nen Laser in die Augen jagen zu lassen ist mindestens genau so gruselig wie das Streamen. Ich hab auch schon seit ein paar Monaten OBS auf meinem Rechner, nur bin ich nicht extrovertiert genug und dazu noch langweilig.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. März 2018)

Sich nen Laser in die Augen jagen zu lassen ist mindestens genau so gruselig wie das Streamen. Ich hab auch schon seit ein paar Monaten OBS auf meinem Rechner, nur bin ich nicht extrovertiert genug und dazu noch langweilig.



Du bist nicht langweilig xoxo. 

Aun ich hab doch kein Problem mit der Brille. Optisch zerstört das an mir eh nix mehr.  

Finds nur nervig eine tragen zu sollen und das Geld hätte ich lieber in anderes investiert.


----------



## Aun (10. März 2018)

du sollst dir doch nicht ne brille für 500 bei apollo aufschwatzen lassen. ich weiß aus erfahrung auch fielmann gute gestelle für umsonst hat(muss man suchen) und auch für recht günstig


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. März 2018)

Neeee 220 ist jetzt auch nicht die Welt, aber das wären 22 Monate Brazzers Premiumzugang.


----------



## Manowar (11. März 2018)

Sich nen Laser in die Augen jagen zu lassen ist mindestens genau so gruselig wie das Streamen. Ich hab auch schon seit ein paar Monaten OBS auf meinem Rechner, nur bin ich nicht extrovertiert genug und dazu noch langweilig.

 

Ich wurde schon zu häufig operiert um mir da nen Kopp zu machen. (Auch am Auge)

Mit dem langweilig glaube ich auch nicht.

 

Ich hatte aber vorhin eine neue Geschäftsidee, die jetzt warscheinlich eher die Zeit fressen wird.

Mal schauen ob ich alles unter einen Hut bringen kann.

Letztendlich geht mir alles um Geld. Wenn ich mit dem Streamen kein Geld machen würde, würde ich es stoppen.

Ja, ich bin so kacke.

 

 

Wenn ich mir angucke, wieviel Kohle in die Kontaktlinsen von meinem Drachen gegangen sind, könnte ich weinen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2018)

du sollst dir doch nicht ne brille für 500 bei apollo aufschwatzen lassen. ich weiß aus erfahrung auch fielmann gute gestelle für umsonst hat(muss man suchen) und auch für recht günstig

 

In HH gibt es auch einige Discounter Optiker. Dort findest du zwar nur Gestelle, die gerade nicht "In" sind, nen wirklichen unterschied zum Trend-Stuff ist das aber auch nicht. Ich habe beispielsweise für meine Brille (-0,5 und -0,75) nur 140&#8364; gezahlt. MIT Gläsern und Gestell. Du kannst dich beim Optiker wirklich abzocken lassen, gerade bei den Marken-Optikern wie Fielmann und Co. Bei Optiker Bode (kp ob es das auch außerhalb gibt, ist jedenfalls nen Marken-Optiker hier in HH) hätte ich für Brille mit Gestell und Gläsern 280&#8364; gezahlt und das war noch eines der billigen Gestelle.

 

@manowar

 

Dir würden wohl die meisten Streamer sagen, tue es nicht fürs Geld sondern weil du Bock drauf hast, so wie bei vielen Hobbys. Ich verfolge Twitch schon seit mehr als 5 Jahren und wenn ich etwas sagen kann zum Thema "Erfolg" ´dann ist es das - du brauchst sau viel Glück. Das richtige Spiel zum richtigen Zeitpunkt und mit den richtigen Connections. Es gibt einen Fortnite Streamer namens Ninja. Ich gucke ihn nicht selber, aber momentan spricht wohl ganz Twitch über den. PUBG war ja lange lange Zeit die #1 auf Twitch, bis Fortnite die stelle eingenommen hat. Mit dem Erfolg von Fortnite wurde auch Ninja erfolgreicher. Zu beginn hatte er noch um die 3000 - 5000 Zuschauer (was schon ne Menge ist). Der Erfolg von Fortnite und der Skill von Ninja (ja er ist gut im Spiel) haben ihn aber momentan zur Nummer 1 gemacht, und das nicht nur in Fortnite sondern gesamt Twitch. Der zieht teilweise 100k Zuschauer während des Streams. Von seinen bezahlten Subscribern mal abgesehen, da ist er auch auf Nummer 1 (so um die 90k seiner Zuschauer zahlen monatlich 4,99$ als Subscription, kann man sich ja ausrechnen wie viel das im Monat ist).

 

tl;dr - mach es weil du Lust darauf hast. Wenn du alles richtig machst kommt irgendwann der Erfolg dazu.


----------



## Manowar (11. März 2018)

Kann man hier nichtmal mehr strunzbesoffen und mit $ Im Auge was schreiben?     

 

Aber du hast dir Mühe gegeben. Danke dafür!

Würde sich um Hearthstone drehen.

Wenn irgendwo ein Hype losgehen würde, der mir gefallen würde, könnte ich darauf umschwenken. Aber es soll sich um 99% um Hearthstone handeln.

Natürlich muss man da seine Freude dran haben. Aber ich würde das direkt "professionell" aufziehen wollen.

Aber ich bin ein Mensch, der mega motiviert an etwas rangeht. 100% gibt und das Ziel im Auge behält. Aber wenn ich nicht sehe, das sich irgendwas tut, geht diese Motiviation sofort flöten und ich schmeiss hin.

Deswegen muss da entweder ein emotionaler Erfolg oder ein finanzieller Erfolg dahinterstehen. 

Einfach so ins Blaue hinein streamen.. wäre nicht mein Ding. (Wo es natürlich starten würde)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2018)

Kann man hier nichtmal mehr strunzbesoffen und mit $ Im Auge was schreiben?     

 

Aber du hast dir Mühe gegeben. Danke dafür!

Würde sich um Hearthstone drehen.

Wenn irgendwo ein Hype losgehen würde, der mir gefallen würde, könnte ich darauf umschwenken. Aber es soll sich um 99% um Hearthstone handeln.

Natürlich muss man da seine Freude dran haben. Aber ich würde das direkt "professionell" aufziehen wollen.

Aber ich bin ein Mensch, der mega motiviert an etwas rangeht. 100% gibt und das Ziel im Auge behält. Aber wenn ich nicht sehe, das sich irgendwas tut, geht diese Motiviation sofort flöten und ich schmeiss hin.

Deswegen muss da entweder ein emotionaler Erfolg oder ein finanzieller Erfolg dahinterstehen. 

Einfach so ins Blaue hinein streamen.. wäre nicht mein Ding. (Wo es natürlich starten würde)

 

Ich hab den Beitrag auf dem Weg nach Hause geschrieben und die Tatsache, dass ich so dermaßen voll war und relativ wenig Rechtschreibfehler gemacht habe freut mich irgendwie. 

 

Du kannst natürlich Glück haben und irgendwann davon leben, als deutscher Streamer natürlich nicht so einfach, weil die englischsprachige Basis größer ist. Wünsche dir aber viel Glück/Spaß. Bei mir scheitert es immer an dem Spiel. Gibt kein Spiel, das ich wirklich regelmäßig spiele.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. März 2018)

Ich hab den Beitrag auf dem Weg nach Hause geschrieben und die Tatsache, dass ich so dermaßen voll war und relativ wenig Rechtschreibfehler gemacht habe freut mich irgendwie. 
 
Du kannst natürlich Glück haben und irgendwann davon leben, als deutscher Streamer natürlich nicht so einfach, weil die englischsprachige Basis größer ist. Wünsche dir aber viel Glück/Spaß. Bei mir scheitert es immer an dem Spiel. Gibt kein Spiel, das ich wirklich regelmäßig spiele. 



Doch, AoE II HD!


----------



## Manowar (12. März 2018)

Ich war immer schlecht bei solchen spielen 

 

Ich würde so oder so auf englisch streamen. Ich mag die deutsche Sprache nicht sonderlich.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. März 2018)

Du wirst wohl kein League gespielt haben oder? Ansonsten bist du vielleicht so mal über SivHD gestolpert. Das ist/war ein Streamer/Youtuber.

Skilltechnisch war er nicht erwähnenswert Silber/Gold maximal. Dennoch hatte er mega Erfolg beim streamen. Warum? Weil er unfassbar kreativ und unterhaltsam war. Das ist für die meisten Zuschauer (zumindest auch für mich) deutlich wichtiger und interessanter also ein stiller, emotionsloser Profispieler.
Wie gut du ein Spiel beherrschst ist erstmal zweitrangig für Twitchmoney brauchst du entweder Titten oder du bist halt ein Clown! 

Ansonsten halt was Shikari sagt, man brauch ne Menge Glück. Aber jedes Spiel hat ja momentan seinen Primus. Kannst ja dann Anthem Streamer werden. :v


----------



## Manowar (12. März 2018)

Hab bei der Umfrage hier neulich gewonnen.

Wenn jemand den Rabattcode für gamesplanet braucht, der melde sich.


----------



## Aun (12. März 2018)

den hat jeder bekommen du ei


----------



## Manowar (12. März 2018)

Oh entschuldige das ich nett sein wollte  

Ich will einen bösen Mittelfinger. Nicht so ne dickbrüstige Blondine.


----------



## Aun (12. März 2018)

dickbrüstige blondine hast du gesagt?


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (12. März 2018)

Ich bekomm eine so krasse Abneigung, wenn ich solche Fingernägel sehe.

Da könnte Kate Beckinsale in ihrem Latex-Dress vor mir stehen und mit mir in die Kiste wollen.. wenn ich solche Fingernägel sehen würde, würde ich ihr nen Pflock durchs Herz rammen!


----------



## Aun (12. März 2018)

solltest dir mal die ganzen wissenschaftlichen videos dazu ansehen


----------



## spectrumizer (13. März 2018)

Stimmt, jetzt wo du's sagst. Die Fingernägel sind mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## thegamer1988 (14. März 2018)

Ich frische mal das Thema wieder auf. Heute einen Schreibtisch gekauft *entfernt*


----------



## Manowar (14. März 2018)

Auch wenn es wohl Werbung ist.. die Dinger gefallen mir.

 

btw..die Seite und die Form der Werbung ist peinlich.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. März 2018)

Gamingtisch hahahha


----------



## Schrottinator (14. März 2018)

Zur Zeit juckt es mich wieder wahnsinnig in den Fingern nochmal mit Magic anzufangen. Vor allem da ich jetzt mittlerweile vom Freispiel in Freiburg gehört habe.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. März 2018)

Do it


----------



## spectrumizer (15. März 2018)

Weil es wohl Werbung ist.. klicke ich immer brav auf den "Report"-Button, um die fabelhaften Mods hier zu unterstützen.


 

Fix'd.


----------



## ZAM (15. März 2018)

Das Ding ist hässlich.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. März 2018)

Ruffiction - Ausnahmezustand (Boxed Version)

Auch wenn mir der Großteil der neuen Sachen nicht zu sagen. Supportkauf halt. Aber paar Tracks sind doch recht nice geworden.


----------



## Manowar (20. März 2018)

Zur Zeit juckt es mich wieder wahnsinnig in den Fingern nochmal mit Magic anzufangen. Vor allem da ich jetzt mittlerweile vom Freispiel in Freiburg gehört habe.

 

 


Do it

 

!

 


 

Fix'd.  

 

Pff. Bin ich euer Bimbo? Ich habs nicht für soo nötig erachtet. 

Schien mir ein kleiner Selbstständiger zu sein.. da will ich nicht zu bös sein.

 


Das Ding ist hässlich.

 

Ich war sehr übereilt.. im Grunde war der Stil nicht schlecht. Aber ansonsten hat mir eigentlich nur 1 Tisch sehr gefallen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. März 2018)

Forgebane.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. März 2018)

New Nintendo 3DS XL. 

Pokemon X

Smash

Ocarina of Time 3D

 

danke Rico. <.<


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. März 2018)

Gerne. Ist die Revenge für den TV.


----------



## Fordtaurus (22. März 2018)

Neue Freeware. OBS Studio zum Aufnehmen von Let´s Plays. Erster Versuch relativ erfolgreich. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch nen anständiges Mik, größere HD und ne anständige Graka und dann werde ich demnächst DCUO- LP bei Youtube uploaden.... Ich werde REICH REICH ahahahahahah.... mom bin ich ja schon, wenn auch nicht finanziel aber persönlich schon.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. März 2018)

Far Cry 5

Ich bin seit Ankündigung so übertrieben gehyped. Endlich ist es so weit. Nur noch'n paar Stunden.


----------



## ZAM (28. März 2018)

Far Cry 5, Sea of Thieves PC und "The Mummy" auf der Switch


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. März 2018)

[media]http://i67.tinypic.com/2eobprk.jpg[/media]

Hatte seit bestimmt nem Jahrzehnt kein Lego mehr in der Hand, aber das Teil hats mir angetan.
Erinnert mich total an Ghost in the Shell. Und diesen Japanotraditionsfuturelook liebe ich einfach.


----------



## Aun (29. März 2018)

ein kleineres bild der details wegen hast du nicht parat?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. März 2018)

Nein, aber ein ausführliches 45min Video, von nem echt sympathischem Kerle.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=i9QsWFNUzcc


----------



## Tikume (29. März 2018)

Den Typ kann ich nicht anschauen ^^

Design ist nett, aber ist irgendwie mehr Playmobil als Lego.

 

Nach einer längeren Irrfahrt ist Ni No Kuni 2 bei mir eingetrudelt (dafür gleich zweimal -.-) und Atelier Lydie & Suelle.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. März 2018)

Sollte man für die Atelier Spiele jeweils die Vorgänger kennen oder ist es so wie bei den Tales of Spielen und die Spiele sind jeweils unabhängig voneinander?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. März 2018)

Den Typ kann ich nicht anschauen ^^
Design ist nett, aber ist irgendwie mehr Playmobil als Lego.
 
Nach einer längeren Irrfahrt ist Ni No Kuni 2 bei mir eingetrudelt (dafür gleich zweimal -.-) und Atelier Lydie & Suelle.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du stehst mehr auf das jüngere Semester. Haben wir ja gemerkt.  

Ni No Kuni reizt auch, aber da versenkt man wieder gefühlt 5 Lebensspannen.

Ist halt "Lego" und nicht Lego. Da hat sich so viel getan. Ich war auch total erstaunt was es mittlerweile alles gibt. Ist halt auch eine andere Zielgruppe. 
Auch die Creator Serie ist stellenweise übertrieben schick gebaut. Da erkennt man kaum, dass es sich um Lego handelt. Find ich persönlich aber okay. Gespielt wird ja eh nich mehr. 

@schrottbott

Laut GameTwo muss man es nich unbedingt.


----------



## Aun (29. März 2018)

oh gott der typ ey....... geht mal garnicht


----------



## Tikume (29. März 2018)

Du stehst mehr auf das jüngere Semester. Haben wir ja gemerkt. 

 

Nicht jeder kann im GILF-Club sein


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. März 2018)

Nicht jeder kann im GILF-Club sein  

 Mir fehlt hier eindeutig der Smiley der Tränen lacht.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. April 2018)

Resincrack :s


----------



## Aun (6. April 2018)

crusader kings 2 für umsonst auf steam


----------



## Schrottinator (6. April 2018)

Nice.

 

Ich habe mir mal ein bisschen was an Magic-Zeugs geholt.

Und nen Ort zum Spielen habe ich jetzt auch. Da gibt es allerlei Sachen, die ich noch nie in Natur vorher gesehen habe, wie zum Beispiel Warhammer 40k Figuren und Bloodbowl und allerlei fancy Brettspiele.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. April 2018)

Nice.

Was genau hast du dir geholt?


----------



## Schrottinator (6. April 2018)

1 Ixalan Bundle,

2 Challenger Decks: Counter Surge und Hazoret Aggro

2 Planeswalker Decks: Jace, Ingenious Mind und Huatli, Dinosaur Knight

5x Rivalen von Ixalan Booster

 

Card Sleves, Deckbox und Spielmatte.

 

Habe mich ein bisschen zusammenreisen müssen. Ich war am Überlegen ob ich direkt Boosterdisplays kaufe.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. April 2018)

Musste gerade schmunzeln als ich das gelesen habe. Schöne Wahl, auch deine Begeisterung.
Mein erstes Display werde ich wohl zu Dominaria aufmachen. Wobei MM25 mich auch total reizt. 

Schwebt dir schon ein Format vor? Ich behaupte mal Standard anhand der Käufe. :>


----------



## Schrottinator (6. April 2018)

Nicht direkt. Ich weiß, dass in dem Shop Modern, Standard und Commander gespielt werden.

Commander kenne ich noch gar nicht. Mal schauen wie das ist. Außerdem finden dort Friday Night Turniere statt und Promoevents.

 

Ich werde mich erst mal wieder ins Spiel reinfinden und dann mal schauen was so alles in dem Shop geht. Werde ich wohl des öfteren mal nach Freiburg pendeln.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. April 2018)

Modern ist mein Lieblingsformat. Relativ wertstabile und ausgeglichene Decks. Manchmal sind die bannings/unbannings aber schmerzhaft.
Der Einstieg is halt... teuer. Noch lange kein Legacy aber 700-1000 Euro für ein Deck nicht selten.

Commander is ganz witzig, 1 Commander 100 Kartendeck und auf die Glocke. Kann man halt Combos abziehen die so nich so gut möglich sind. Habs noch nie gespielt aber was man so liest auf jedenfall interessant.

Standard is halt... joa. Alle paar Monate neues Decl und daher viel Abwechslung aber finanziell machste da nur Miese.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. April 2018)

Ich bin da schmerzlos. Allerdings würde ich jetzt auch nicht gezielt "Metadecks" zusammenkaufen.


----------



## Aun (6. April 2018)

du wirst dich wundern. läden in denen man magic spielen kann sind oftmals auch warhammer/tabletop läden ^^ gibts hier in magdeburg 3 stück von ^^ immer lustig wenn die magic neckbeards jammern, weil 6 leute 40k spielen und dabei den platz beanspruchen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. April 2018)

Würde mich freuen wenn das bei dir funktioniert und die Spielerschaft bei nem kleinen FNM auch nicht direkt mit T1 Decks anrückt. Aber mit nem Homebrew wirste da halt vermutlich wenig Spaß haben kompetettiv. Das ist meiler Meinung nach das größte Problem an Magic. Der Powerlevel. Wenn die Decks nicht even sind reißt da auch "Können" nur sehr sehr wenig wieder raus. Ach du wirst es sehen, will dir da jetzt nichts verderben. 

Spiel einfach was dir Spaß macht. Manchmal ist ne Unsinncombo spaßiger als ein Sieg.


----------



## Aun (6. April 2018)

finanziell machste da nur Miese.

 

sollte man gleich in warhammer investieren. da biste iwo bei 400&#8364; für ne halbwegs verwertbare armee xD


----------



## Schrottinator (6. April 2018)

Für Warhammer hätte ich nicht einmal den Platz. XD


----------



## Aun (6. April 2018)

inwiefern? platz zum spielen oder meinst einfach nur platz für die armee? hat bei mir immer alles in nen alukoffer gepasst 
btw ich bin schwach geworden und musste mir die primaris marines streitmacht holen......aber die sehen schon geil aus


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. April 2018)

@brzncrwn wenn ihr bisschen warhammerkram von mir sehen wollt. (Instagram) 

Jo auni, aber du verlierst sehr gut bemalt keinen Wert und selbst wenn meist nur 20-30%. Das geht ja voll. Wenn dein 1k Euro deck entwertet wird tut das schon weh.

Was den Platz angeht. Holy. Ich weiß nicht wohin mit dem Kram. Allein der Pile of Shame geht bis unter die Decke.

Und 400 für ne Armee is schon echt "günstig". Ohne forgeworld halt. 
Ich meine wenn du nur eine Box nach der anderen kaufst ist das egal, aber wer macht das schon...


----------



## Schrottinator (6. April 2018)

Zum Spielen. Bei der Aufbewahrung der Figuren habe ich keine Ahnung. Wobei ich sowas schon gerne in einer Vitrine sehen würde.

 

Edit: Ihr seid doch beides Nerds mit eurem Nerdkram.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. April 2018)

Elegant ist ein Magnetstreifen unter der Base und ein Koffer mit Metalleinlage. Alternativ Schaumstoffkacke


----------



## Aun (6. April 2018)

schaumstoff. noch besser macht sich holzwolle. naja wenn dann will ich regelkonform auf tunieren spielen. da sind ja besondere charaktere und forgeworld eben nicht erlaubt, da es halt spezialmodelle sind. und dann bist du halt im bereich von 400-600 richtig gut dabei (das war mal vor 10 jahren vllt 200-400....  )


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. April 2018)

Naja ob FW erlaubt ist oder nicht ist ja stark abhängig vom Veranstalter.

Viel Spaß bei 30k ohne FW oder Tau ohne FW. Oder Dkok ohne Fw oder oder oder oder. Das is so albern 

 

Aber ja die Preisschraube hat gut angezogen...


----------



## Aun (7. April 2018)

naja soweit mitbekommen wird noch nach den guten alten regeln gespielt. erlaubt ist was armeetechnisch im codex/index steht (ohne charaktere usw), standard regelwerk,(4 felder bzw) auslöschung nach punkten.
das geht eigentlich immer richtig gut, aber da muss ich mich wieder einlesen, was sich geändert hat (hey ist wie radfahren. einmal regelficker, immer regelficker xD )
die preisschraube an sich ist echt krank( die armeeboxen sind dagegen echt ein super ding, quasi bezahlt man alle standard trupps, ABER man bekommt quasi ein modell im wert von ~50-70 mit dazu)
da gw anscheinend danach geht: je mehr modelle benötigt werden umso günstiger ist die box und umgedreht. daher sind ja auch marines usw so teuer. (lol hust custodes, ich schmeiss mich weg)
schade finde ich das gw komplett vom metallmodell abgelassen hat. allein mein nurgledämonenprinz damals hat so viel gewogen wie ne standard spacemarine armee von 1hq 2standard.

natürlich muss man das argument der qualität und des detailreichtums anbringen(der sich um mehrere stufen, zur sehr detailreichen 2005 version, gesteigert hat). aber wenn man mit dem pinsel eher wie der erbauer der berliner mauer ist, bringt das dann leider nichts mehr ^^



den 60 teiligen gullimann ( lulz für den namen) hab ich jetzt uach noch geordert


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. April 2018)

Jop die Boxen sind fantastisch. Gerade die Weihnachts Battleforces.

Oder auch jetzt Forgebane. Die Box ist ein Traum. Ich spiele oder brauche zwar weder Necs noch AdMech, aber man musste sie einfach kaufen...

Was Metall angeht. Ich mag das Gewicht, bei alten Modellen ist es ein Teil des Charmes, aber das wars dann auch schon.
Man kanns nicht umbauen (bzw nur schwer), es ist unhandlich und die Farbe platzt/reibt so schnell wieder ab. Trotz lacken. Bin da einfach kein Fan von.

Das du dir echt Girlyman zugelegt hast.  
Hab mir unter anderem die FW Variante bestellt, aber auch nur zum umbauen. Die Grundpose ist halt echt super.
Ultramarines sind halt irgendwie komisch. Das römische an denen hat schon was, aber die sind auch so makellos, dass find ich sehr befremdlich.

Für Marineporn finde ich 30k auch angenehmer, da sind die Modelle nicht so cringy überladen und da ist alles etwas dezenter. Zumal durch die Primaris alle normalen Marines noch gequetschter wirken. Meine aus der Grundbox werde ich zu 30k World Eaters umbauen :>


----------



## Schrottinator (7. April 2018)

Not gonna lie: Ich habe keine Ahnung wovon ihr redet aber irgendwie macht es Spaß mitzulesen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. April 2018)

Wir reden vom tollsten Hobby der Welt. :>


Btw bei den Custodes...
Wenn du dir da ne halbwegs abwechslungsreiche Armee bauen willst landest du so schnell im 4-Stelligen das is richtig unangenehm. Zumal du selbst dann kaum Modelle hast. Spiele ab und an mit dem Gedanken, well ich auch gerne dunkelrot und gold male, aber besser nicht. :s


----------



## Tikume (7. April 2018)

Wir reden vom tollsten Hobby der Welt. :>
 

 

Pfui!


----------



## Schrottinator (7. April 2018)

Ich mag dich trotzdem.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. April 2018)

Pfui!



Behalt deine schmutzigen Gedanken bei dir!


----------



## Tikume (7. April 2018)

Behalt deine schmutzigen Gedanken bei dir!

 

Wenn Du denkst was ich denke, wer hat dann schmutzige Gedanken?


----------



## Tikume (11. April 2018)

Staubsauger  nachdem ich den alten schon 20 Jahre habe und er damals schon gebraucht war.

Aimillion (Crowdfunding CD)


----------



## Aun (11. April 2018)

respekt. ein über 20 jahre alter staubsauger oO


----------



## Tikume (11. April 2018)

Er hat zwar nicht mehr gesaugt, dafür noch gestaubt


----------



## Aun (12. April 2018)

naja aber ich meine, 20 jahre alte elektronik will was heissen ^^


----------



## Tikume (12. April 2018)

Aktuell gehalten wird nur Unterhaltungselektronik ... gut es gibt sicher Leute die den Staubsauger auch dafür verwenden zusammen mit VR oder so ....   mhm  ....


----------



## Aun (12. April 2018)

^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (13. April 2018)

Neuer Band von 31 I Dream ist raus und angekommen.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. April 2018)

ich frage mich was jemanden in deinem alter dazu anleitet sowas zu lesen. ich konnte dowas schon mit 15/16 nicht ab. und das war vor 15/16 jahren ^^ (ok ich hab schon immer auf mord/totschlagschlag und mindfuck gestanden ^^)


----------



## Tikume (14. April 2018)

Du hast offenbar nichts übrig für Romantik.

Naja wenn Du irgendwo Amok läufst und die RTL2 Reporter fragen wie Du so warst werde ich sagen: Ein abgefuckter Typ der auf Gewalt stand! =p


----------



## Aun (14. April 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. April 2018)

8 Ixalan Booster, einen Ordner, ein Deck Case (Monolith von Ultimate Gard), ein paar Deck Sleeves und ein Welcome to Magic Deck + Llanorwarelfen-Promo aus Dominaria, welches ende diesen Monats erscheint.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. April 2018)

Btw Dragonshield Sleeves sind am Geilsten.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. April 2018)

Gut zu wissen, dass ich bisher nur die geilsten gekauft habe.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. April 2018)

Super.


----------



## Patiekrice (16. April 2018)

Ein Kleid und eine Kochschürze. Beides hat PPPPPPPPPPPPPOOOOOOOOOCKETS.


----------



## Tikume (16. April 2018)

*wartet auf die zu erwartenden Kommentare*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. April 2018)

Manowar du wirst gebraucht


----------



## Tikume (17. April 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

und

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2018)

Wie teuer war die Premium Edition Tikume? Die Gläser sehen schon sexy aus. Hab noch nicht mal Yakuza 0 durch, hab ich damals umsonst bekommen, als ich 6 gekauft habe. Am Freitag steht aber erstmal God of War an.

 

Was ich neu habe - Pokemon Heartgold


----------



## Tikume (17. April 2018)

89,98 EUR, was ich ok fand. Die 2 Gläser sind ziemlich massiv, dazu diese 2 Eiswürfelsteine, Untersetzer und das Artbook - und das Spiel.

Als ich es bestellt hatte, hatte ich noch kein Yakuza gespielt. Jetzt habe ich 0, Kiwami und 4 durch und bin mitten im 5. Kiwami 2 ist vorbestellt, 3 unterwegs. Ich bin echt angefixt 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWc2W7bOyIY


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2018)

Habe glaube ich 30 stunden in 0 und nicht mal mit dem Immobilienzeugs angefangen geschweige denn die Storyquests weiter gemacht. In dem Spiel kannst du dich so abartig verlieren, hätte ich nur keinen Beruf. Werde wohl Zero nach God of War durchspielen (nur Story) und dann Kiwami, vielleicht sind dann bis dahin Kawami 2 und 3 draußen. Obwohl ich mit 6 nicht so lange warten werde können. 

 

Ist schon ne tolle Serie. Was 0 alles in Animationen und VA zeigt findest du kaum im westlichen Markt. Großartig. Wie gesagt fehlt mir leider die Zeit.


----------



## Tikume (17. April 2018)

Das Immobilienzeugs habe ich ignoriert, dafür habe ich mehrere Tage in den Cabaret Club gesteckt.


----------



## Aun (18. April 2018)

was ist yakuza? ich bin grad zu faul die 5 sekunden in google zu investieren.


----------



## Tikume (18. April 2018)

Das bessere GTA.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. April 2018)

Yakuza ist das japanische GTA, obwohl beide Spiele sehr viel trennt. Wenn man auf japanogedöns steht sollte man es sich unbedingt angucken. Gibt es nur auf der PS4.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. April 2018)

Yakuza ist das, was Ubisoft seit Jahren versucht auf die Reihe zu bekommen.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. April 2018)

24x




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wurde mir von einem Jamaikaner empfohlen. Soll ziemlich gut sein. Heute abend mal probieren.


----------



## Patiekrice (19. April 2018)

direkt 24x ist dann aber schon eine Ansage.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. April 2018)

Gabs nur so zu bestellen.


----------



## Tikume (19. April 2018)

Jamaica, ev. so beliebt wegen der Extra-Zutaten :>


----------



## spectrumizer (19. April 2018)

Hehe. Aber schmeckt wirklich gut. Kann ich bestätigen. Schön süffig.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. April 2018)

Kingdom Death Monster 1.5


----------



## Schrottinator (25. April 2018)

alle 4 Challenger Decks. :3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. April 2018)

Oah nice man!    

Das in dem einem einfach Chandra in der Bombenversion drin ist, is schon abartig. Allein dafür lohnt sich das rote Deck schon fast vierfach. 

 

Werde mir wohl nächsten Monat mein erstes Modern Deck zusammen kaufen, full foiled.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. April 2018)

Das beste ist, dass ich sie zum normalen Retailpreis bekommen habe.

Am Freitag dann zum ersten Mal Dominaria-Karten in der Hand halten.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. April 2018)

Domi isn geiles Set. 

 

Alle 4 für'n 100er oder?


----------



## Schrottinator (25. April 2018)

Für 90&#8364;


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. April 2018)

Woah. Schnapper. D:


----------



## Schrottinator (25. April 2018)

Mal schauen ob ich mir nächsten Monat ein Boosterdisplay leisten kann.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. April 2018)

mm25!


----------



## Schrottinator (25. April 2018)

Sorry, aber das ist mir 200&#8364; nicht wert. ^^

Außerdem habe ich es auf Dominaria abgesehen (und Ixalan).


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. April 2018)

gibts doch schon für 160.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. April 2018)

Will wohl wirklich keiner haben.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. April 2018)

Immerhin nich so schlimm wie bei iconic masters...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. April 2018)

Happy Deathday als DvD.

 

Der Film is so gut.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. April 2018)

chevrolet cruz i.8 lt automatic smoke grey

Scheiße ich bin so aufgeregt.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (30. April 2018)

Alles gut. *Betäubt ihn mit einer Dosis für Elefanten*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. April 2018)

Danke, bin irgendwie immer noch bisschen drauf.

Ich hab mir NIE was aus Autos gemacht. NIE.

Aber jetzt so bei der Suche, und wir haben echt lange geguckt, ist mir das Herz aufgegangen.


----------



## Schrottinator (30. April 2018)

Irgendwas mach ich mit dem Gehalt falsch....

 

Ich habe ein Paar Dominaria-Booster neu, die Rivals of Ixalan Planeswalker Decks und ein bisschen Stuff wie Hüllen, usw..

 

Außerdem habe ich mir noch auf Steam heute Fight'N Rage geholt. Macht ganz gut Laune.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Mai 2018)

Verkauf halt auch Organe


----------



## Aun (4. Mai 2018)

auf einmal beta zugang. yeah ^^


----------



## ZAM (4. Mai 2018)

Cutlass Black in Star Citizen


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Mai 2018)

auf einmal beta zugang. yeah ^^


Zu was?


----------



## ZAM (4. Mai 2018)

Zu was?

Battle for Azeroth.


----------



## Tikume (5. Mai 2018)

Destiny 2, aber nur weil ich mir immer das Humble Monthly hole.

Und gleich über das Stück Dreckssoftware das sich Blizzard Launcher oder whatever schimpft geärgert. Wäre schon eine Idee wenn das Ding auch ohne Rechner Neustart mitbekommen würde, dass es sich eventuell aktualisieren müsste.


----------



## Aun (5. Mai 2018)

Battle for Azeroth.

 

was? bfa beta? ich doch nicht ^^ nein leisure suite larry redux  (der traumstirbt zuletzt)


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Mai 2018)

Destiny 2, aber nur weil ich mir immer das Humble Monthly hole.

Und gleich über das Stück Dreckssoftware das sich Blizzard Launcher oder whatever schimpft geärgert. Wäre schon eine Idee wenn das Ding auch ohne Rechner Neustart mitbekommen würde, dass es sich eventuell aktualisieren müsste.

 

Werde meinen Destiny 2 Key verschenken.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Mai 2018)

An mich bitte.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Mai 2018)

Hab auch einen BfA Beta Invite heute morgen in meinem Posteingang gefunden. Werde ihn wohl nicht nutzen. Zocke eh nur noch So & Mo WoW zum Gildenraid.


----------



## Aun (7. Mai 2018)

nen 17 &#8364; pfandbon beim kaufland gefunden


----------



## Tikume (7. Mai 2018)

Bekommen wir was ab?


----------



## Aun (7. Mai 2018)

habs in steak und bier investiert. kannst am donnerstag in dd was abhaben ^^


----------



## ZAM (7. Mai 2018)

habs in steak und bier investiert. kannst am donnerstag in dd was abhaben ^^

Was machstn in DD? ^^

@Topic: 15 Indie-Titel bei Steam, die ich niemals spielen werde.


----------



## Aun (7. Mai 2018)

radfahren, grillen und saufen ^^ in den zwingerteich pinkeln und den stadtpark anzündeln inklusive


----------



## MikolajPL (7. Mai 2018)

@Topic: 15 Indie-Titel bei Steam, die ich niemals spielen werde.

 
Neuerdings kann man auch Spiele dauerhaft aus seiner Spiel-Bibliothek löschen.
Ihr habt es selbst berichtet:
- Link zu golem.de
- Link zu pcgames.de
- Link zu pcgameshardware.de
- Link zu gamestar.de


----------



## ZAM (7. Mai 2018)

Neuerdings kann man auch Spiele dauerhaft aus seiner Spiel-Bibliothek löschen.


Wie kommst du denn auf Gamestar? Alle anderen gehören aber zu uns ^^
Und nein, ich werde niemals Spiele löschen, oder Verkaufen .. maximal verschenken, auch wenn das mit den Digitalen nicht geht. ;p


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Mai 2018)

Joker's Manor (Lego Exclusive)
6 Bände Batman Arkham City Genesis

Und wenn ich mich nicht beherrsche ne KRYTAC Kriss Vector inkl. Tracer & Red Dot.


----------



## Patiekrice (8. Mai 2018)

radfahren, grillen und saufen ^^ in den zwingerteich pinkeln und den stadtpark anzündeln inklusive   

 

immer diese Touris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Mai 2018)

Batman vs. Aliens Hardcover

Und nach viel hin & her hab ich mich dann doch für Airsoft als neues Hobby entschieden.
Daher vorhin ne Krytac Kriss Vector bestellt. (Sieht 1:1 aus wie die scharfe Variante, da Krytac die Tochterfirma von Kriss USA ist und die halt deren Airsoftprodukte herstellen.)
Da ich wahrscheinlich vorerst eh nur CQB spiele, also quasi in der Halle, hab ich mich für die 0,5er J Variante entschieden. Einfach weil du da Burst und Vollautomatik hast. 
Sind wir ehrlich, dass ist doch genau das geile an der Vector. 
Laut diversen Testberichten bist du auch auf 30-35m noch sehr präzise. Für Indoor und Closecombat reicht das absolut. Das reale Äquivalent hat auch keine besonders hohe effektive Reichweite, da der Lauf sehr kurz ist.

Dazu dann noch'n Kugelfänger, Zielscheiben und ne Red dot Optik sowie G&G Bio BB's.

Tracer und Leuchtspurbb's kommen nächsten Monat, wenn der neue Silencer von Angry Gun draußen ist.

Bin sooooo krass hyped <3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Mai 2018)

Da ich in 2 Wochen schon mein erstes Spiel bestreiten werde, hab ich etwas "aufgerüstet". Bzw mich game ready gemacht.

Noch 3 Magazine für die Vector, ein Speedloader, ne Lipotransporttasche, Waffentasche (abschließbar), ne Thermalglasschutzbrille, und ne Gittermaske.

 

Mit der Bekleidung warte ich noch etwas. Bin da stand jetzt noch etwas unentschlossen. Für den Anfang muss Hoodie und Jeans reichen.


----------



## Fordtaurus (15. Mai 2018)

[attachment=14223:s-l640.jpg]

 

Da macht dat Daddeln gleich doppelt so viel Spass mit doppelt so viel Kernen wie vorher

YEEEEHA!


----------



## Aun (15. Mai 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fortschritt!


----------



## Tikume (15. Mai 2018)

Jetzt läuft Candy Crush Saga endlich flüssig


----------



## Fordtaurus (15. Mai 2018)

Spielen wir schon lange nicht mehr, und da ich noch altes Windof habe geht Candy Crush auch nur aufn Lappi meiner Frau (selbst der is 2 mal so gut wie meine Möhre, da schon ca. 12 Jahre alt und immer nur aufgerüstet jetzt bald am technischen Limit), oder dem PC vom Bruderherz... da Windof10!

 

Neee ich daddel/suchte gerade DCUO (DC-Universe Online) wie´n blöder und habe in knapp 6 Monaten einen Char auf fast Maxlevel und gut 1/3 aller in-Game-Erfolge geschaft.

Ach und btt: Ne 10&#8364; Pay-Safe, ich weiß bloß noch nicht sooo genau, was ich damit anfangen soll ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Mai 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fortschritt!

 

Wie heißt die? Ist das Aubrey Plaza? Need it for research.


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Mai 2018)

Ich glaube ja.

 

https://giphy.com/gifs/wow-aubrey-plaza-VLZPJ7CzxD8mk


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Mai 2018)

Katla Album vom Ex-Drummer von Sólstafir. Geiler Stoff!  
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Katla @ YouTube


----------



## Tikume (15. Mai 2018)

Sieht aus wie Martina Big in nicht ganz so schlimm.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Mai 2018)

Vielleicht ein Kindheitsfoto.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Mai 2018)

Beschissenes Konsumverhalten lässt grüßen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Mai 2018)

Da is aber was eskaliert.


----------



## Tikume (17. Mai 2018)

Ich glaube das Foto ist noch im Laden gemacht worden und da hat er sich dann was davon gekauft?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Mai 2018)

Trägst du, wenn du in die Stadt gehst Hausschuhe?


----------



## Tikume (17. Mai 2018)

Natürlich nicht, ich gehe Barfuß, um den Betäubungseffekt zu maximieren.


----------



## Aun (17. Mai 2018)

Natürlich nicht, ich gehe Barfuß, um den Betäubungseffekt zu maximieren.

 

ach du bist der typ,der immer in der bahnhofsecke frohlockend rumspirngt ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Mai 2018)

Das sind nicht meine Hausschuhe.


----------



## Tikume (18. Mai 2018)

Your Name, Hyrule Warriors und ein Kinoticket für No Game No Life -Zero-

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (18. Mai 2018)

Das sind nicht meine Hausschuhe.

 

beweisfoto von dir. letzten sonntag morgen nach der disco, MIT hausschuhen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








+1 für "your name"


----------



## Fordtaurus (19. Mai 2018)

Wie kommt der bitte an MEINE Hausschuhe?!

 

btw,   ähhh Schrotti ich kann dat Bild von Deinem Beitrag #15530 nicht öffnen... ist es zufällig selbiges welches Aun über mir postete?

 

BTT: 3 Liter Bullet Energiedrink zum DCUO suchten am Woe.

       Euch allen ein schönes Pfingst- Woe


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Mai 2018)

Your Name

 

 

Same.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Mai 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

 


btw,   ähhh Schrotti ich kann dat Bild von Deinem Beitrag #15530 nicht öffnen... ist es zufällig selbiges welches Aun über mir postete?

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Mai 2018)

Bald müssen wir ihm Peter Zwegat vorbeischicken!


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Mai 2018)

Ich werde 36x Karn als Foil ziehen. Das dürfte nen finanziellen Ausgleich bringen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Mai 2018)

Das wünsche ich dir aus ganzem Herzen.&#10084;&#65039;

Btt: Lego Batman Tumbler UCS<3


----------



## Aun (22. Mai 2018)

eine tafel pfefferminzschokolade im einkaufswagen gefunden. jackpot


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2018)

Batman Deluxe: Arkham Asylum <3


----------



## Tikume (23. Mai 2018)

Steam Summersale schon gestartet?


----------



## Ahramanyu (25. Mai 2018)

Neuer PC, nach ca. 15 Jahren mit meinem Alten.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

AMD Ryzen 1600, MSI GTX 1060 6GB, 16 GB DDR4 RAM, 250 GB SSD, 1TB HDD.

 

Jetzt kann ich endlich Unreal Tournament spielen.


----------



## Tikume (25. Mai 2018)

Und World of Warcraft in 30 FPS!

 

 

Battle Chasers: Nightwar (Switch) ist bei mir heute angekommen (Kickstarter)

Und von einer Freundin ein Autogramm von Sylvester McCoy der auf der RPC war.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (26. Mai 2018)

Neuer PC, nach ca. 15 Jahren mit meinem Alten.

 

AMD Ryzen 1600, MSI GTX 1060 6GB, 16 GB DDR4 RAM, 250 GB SSD, 1TB HDD.

 

Jetzt kann ich endlich Unreal Tournament spielen.

 

Und ein Sharkoon VS4-S oder V - hab gerade gestern oder vorgestern auch einen PC damit zusammengebaut. :'D

Viel Spaß - schönes System.


----------



## Ahramanyu (26. Mai 2018)

Es ist tatsächlich ein Sharkoon T3-V. Grund dafür war einmal natürlich der Preis, aber auch die beiden USB3 Front-Anschlüsse auf ihrer eigenen Seite.

 

Das VS4-T hat sowohl Klinke als auch USB in einer Reihe angeordnet, was mir nicht gefiel. Erzeugt bei mir immer Kabelwirrwarr, da ich relativ viele Sachen vorne anstecke.

Was ich etwas bereue ist, dass ich kein passend günstiges Gehäuse mit dieser USB/Klinke Anordnung + Tempered Glass sidepanel gefunden habe, aber meine GTX funkelt trotzem recht gut sichtbar im Gehäuse for sich hin.

 

Edit: Nicht gefunden ist das falsche Wort. Das T3-W hätte das geleistet, und auch nur für 10 Euro mehr. Aber ich war bereits über meinem Budget, und irgendwann muss man einfach die Bremse ziehen.


----------



## painschkes (27. Mai 2018)

Oh, dann sehen die sich im Innenraum aber sehr ähnlich - aber auch das ist super.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Mai 2018)

Silverback SRS A1 26 Zoll in schwarz.
Mein Konto weint bittere Tränen. Aber soll out of the box schon sehr gut sein.
Wird auch erst mal so bleiben, da alleine das tuningkit mich noch Unsummen kosten wird. :-(


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Mai 2018)

Lange nix mehr neues hier gepostet...

 

- iPhone 8 64GB (Mein 6s gibt den Geist auf)

- Wireless Charging Station

- Zwei Hüllen plus Bildschirm Folie


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Mai 2018)

Wireless charging station ist genial.
Lädt das genauso flott wie via kabel?


----------



## Tikume (28. Mai 2018)

*Vakyrie Drive* günstig für 8 EUR bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Und nicht ganz so günstig *Persona 3 Dancing Moon Night* / *Persona 5 Dancing Star Night*.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Mai 2018)

Wireless charging station ist genial.
Lädt das genauso flott wie via kabel?

 

Denke nicht. Das Kabel ist leider so kurz, dass ich es nur über USB und PC verbinden kann und da lädt es so lahm.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Juni 2018)

Combat Shirt black
Nordwand Camouflage (urban) Pants
Bolle x-1000 double lense

Mein Konto weint, aber ich habe die Hoffnung das die Multifunktionakleidung hilft beim Airsoft.
Wenn die Brille nicht hilft gegen Beschlag weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## Tikume (5. Juni 2018)

2te Prüfung bestanden und damit LPIC-1 fertig.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Juni 2018)

Tikume ist offizieller Linux-Spezi!


----------



## Tikume (5. Juni 2018)

Lief eher nach dem Motto: Wir haben noch Schulungsguthaben - will wer?


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2018)

huawei p20


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Juni 2018)

LoL ... Ist nicht wahr. Hab ich mir heute auch im Sinne einer schon längst überfälligen Vetragsverlängerung gegönnt ...  ... Huawei P20 Lite in Schwarz.


----------



## Tikume (6. Juni 2018)

Vertragsverlängerung steht bei mir erst in einem Jahr an, und vermutlich werde ich mir auch ein neues holen. Wobei das heutzutage echt Unsinn ist irgendwie. Ev. schaffe ich es ja bei Verstand zu bleiben


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2018)

naja es war an der zeit. das htc one war ja mal nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ^^ wobei das teil schon der hammer war


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Juni 2018)

Ich hatte vorher ca. 2 Jahre lang ein Samsung Galaxy J5 gehabt. War auch nicht schlecht. Aber nur 8GB interner Speicher und hat deswegen ständig rumgejammert, dass kein Platz mehr für das Aktualisieren von Apps & Co ist. Und die 32GB SD Karte hat es nicht wirklich genutzt. Musste immer die ganzen Bilder und Videos von WhatsApp und anderen Kram manuell auf die SD-Karte schieben.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Juni 2018)

Jede Menge neue Shirts, aber alles eher basic gehalten. ^_^

 

Ansonsten im Hinblick auf Sonntag, noch ne halbe Sturmmaske mit Atemnetz sowie taktische Knieschoner.


----------



## Tikume (23. Juni 2018)

UniLid - war ein Kickstarter und mit 15$ noch übersichtlich, vom passen her sieht es gut aus. Der abschließende Test steht noch aus.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Und nachdem ich irgendwie der Held der Steine Youtube Videos verfallen bin, hat es mich letztens beim einkaufen gepackt. Muss sagen Lego zieht echt auch heute noch, wenn auch etwas anders als damals.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Juni 2018)

Das UniLid Ding sieht interessant aus. Gib mal Test-Feedback bitte.


----------



## Nodjani (23. Juni 2018)

Muss es unbedingt etwas sein was mann bekommen hat ,oder kann mann auch schreiben was mann sich selbst gekauft hat 
Ist doch schon ein grosser Unterschied!Aber weil ich sehr stolz bin,das ich mir selbst was gekauft habe,schliesse ich mich hier einfach mal an...Das letzte wass ich mir gekauft habe,war ein Seitenkanalverdichter,denn ich bei dieser *** zu einem super Preis gefunden habe.Diesen habe ich schon sehr lange für meine Arbeit gebraucht und endlich habe ich einen!
 
Das soll jetzt nicht heissen das ich nichts von anderen bekomme 
Aber ist einfach ein beseres Gefühl wenn ich es selbst kaufe.
Ich kaufe meiner Meinung nach auch nur nützliche Sachen,denn das Geld möchte ich nicht für Sachen die kein Mensch braucht aus dem Fenster schmeissen.
Dafür arbeite ich viel zu hart!
 
LG


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Juni 2018)

Ich glaube jeder brauch einen Seitenkanalverdichter hier.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Juni 2018)

...


----------



## Tikume (23. Juni 2018)

Wenn ich meine Zeitmaschine endlich habe, reise ich in die Vergangenheit und lasse ins Grundgesetz schreiben "Jeder Deutsche sollte einen Seitenkanalverdichter besitzen".


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Juni 2018)

Ich nenne meinen Seitenkanalverdichter Rüdiger.


----------



## Tikume (27. Juni 2018)

LEGO Creator 10252 VW Käfer / 1167 Teile

 

2 Abende dran gebaut, schon ein recht massiver Klotz.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (27. Juni 2018)

wieviele teile?oO bei der größe? alter verwalter


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Juni 2018)

Für's nächste Airsoftspiel am Sonntag.

Beide Markierer sind nahe zu auf's Maximum getuned. 
Die DMR kannst du so schnell triggern, dass es die Feuer Rate von Full Auto hat. <3

Ansonsten noch Kleinkram wie BB's, Co2 Kapseln, Montageringe, Holster + Adapter 

Habe den Erlös meiner Warhammerarmeen gut reinvestiert.


----------



## Tikume (28. Juni 2018)

*archiviert den Forenpost für die Frontal21 Reporter*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Juni 2018)

Hahahaha.

Ja Kaliber 6mm Hartsteinmehl ist schon brandgefährlich.


----------



## Tikume (4. Juli 2018)

Das UniLid Ding sieht interessant aus. Gib mal Test-Feedback bitte. 

 

Im Prinzip ist es ja extrem simpel. Ne Art Kondom/Badekappe für offene Behältnisse.

Es macht seinen Job bisher sehr gut.

Bei meinem Reiskocher Behälter ist allerdings das Problem, dass der 25-26cm Durchmesser und einen ungünstigen Rand hat. Das größte Unilid hat 20cm. Man kann es drüber ziehen, aber das ist dann Arbeit. Und dann ist es am Ende dann doch einfacher den Kram einfach gleich in eine Tupperschüssel zu machen.

 

Aber mache mir z.b. gerne ne Schüssel Quark, esse aber nicht alles. Kondom drüber, Kühlschrank - super.

Ob es nun wie beworben 230 Grad Hitze aushält habe ich noch nicht getestet da ich dafür keinen Bedarf hatte.

 

Ob die nun nachgeahmt haben, oder andere die - Auf Amazon findet man etliche Konkurrenzprodukte zum kleinen Preis. Wer also öfter mal Behältnisse ohne Deckel nochmal mit Nahrung verstauen will kann sich das mal ansehen.


----------



## Tikume (6. Juli 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider hat es das linke Bein beim Transport erwischt, aber ohne fancy Pose hält es auch so.

 

Und ein Amazon Echo, primär als Bluetooth Lautsprecher.


----------



## Tikume (19. Juli 2018)

Dazu gekommen ist noch eine Wifi Smart Birne von LYASI und zwei Leyuee Smart Plug WiFi Steckdosen die dankenswerter weise die selbe App / Skill Smart Life nutzen.

 

Zuvor hatte ich Steckdosen von TP Link die eigentlich ok (und doppelt so teuer) waren bis auf das kleine niedliche Detail dass sie in unregelmäßigen Abständen für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde den Strom abgeschaltet (und gleichzeitig die Verbindung) verloren haben. Das ist umso unschöner als dass Rechner und Konsolen an den beiden Dingern gehangen haben. Der PC lief sogar weiter, ein Monitor hat sich abgeschaltet. Mein Portable Gamer 2 bei den Konsolen ließ sich danach nur nach einer längeren Behandlung wieder starten. Insofern keine Smart-Steckdosen sondern Doof-Steckdosen und die sind demnach zurück gewandert.

 

Mit dem Ersatz habe ich das Problem nicht. Lampe ist einfach praktisch, da ich gerne nur die Schreibtischlampe an habe und wenn dann das Smartphone nicht dabei ist taste ich mich blind durchs Zimmer abends.

Und mit den Steckdosen kann ich einfach Rechner und Konsolen komplett vom Netz nehmen, die sonst lustig im Standby gedümpelt sind =P

 

Natürlich könnte man ne Steckdose mit Schalter nehmen und ggf. halt hinkrabbeln. Das alles ist weit weg von "brauchen". Es ist aber schon irgendwie cool. Und ich bin sicher irgendjemand sammelt fleissig meine Daten und geilt sich dran auf und es ist mir ziemlich wumpe abgestumpft wie ich bin =P


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Juli 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (25. Juli 2018)

Es wäre wohl ne Lüge, wenn ich jetzt behaupten würde so ein Teil würde mich nicht auch reizen.

Unterstützen überhaupt viele Spiele dieses Format sinnvoll?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Juli 2018)

Alles was ich bisher hab drüber laufen lassen ja.
Wow, destiny 2, League, Counter Strike etc. hatten keine Probleme und es gab auch keine Verzerrungen.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Juli 2018)

Was hat der Kollege gekostet?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Juli 2018)

Darüber möchte ich schweigen.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Juli 2018)

Scheinbar $1000. Aber geht ja noch. Oder hast du etwa mit etwas anderem bezahlt, weswegen du darüber lieber schweigen willst?


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2018)

^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (26. Juli 2018)

Naja wenn er nen Geldscheisser oder fleissig drauf gespart hat, warum nicht


----------



## Tikume (30. Juli 2018)

Mein Muv-Luv Kickstarter Kram ist da. Was mich überrascht hat: Mein Tier hatte keine Figur. Aber hey, ich beschwer mich nicht.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Juli 2018)

Ein aufblasbaren Pool. Das ist der reine Gamebreaker bei dem Wetter. Zwar nur 2,80 x 180 oder so aber das reicht für unter dem Pavillon auf dem Balkon.

Ansonsten noch ne Wandhalterung und 20m Ethernetkabel


----------



## spectrumizer (31. Juli 2018)

Ein aufblasbaren Pool. Das ist der reine Gamebreaker bei dem Wetter.


Das dachte sich der Kerl auch ... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kahVVKu5Vjk


----------



## Tikume (31. Juli 2018)

Und dazu ne Katze


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Juli 2018)

Das Video is so gold.

Hab die Einweihung bei YouTube gestreamed.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_5Dt0e2Zr94


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. August 2018)

3 Chinchillas. 

 

Aber ich bin noch unschlüssig bei den Namen, das eine würde ich gerne shin chan nennen.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2018)

Norbert, Rüdiger und Wolfgang


----------



## Aun (13. August 2018)

Horst, Detlef und Sascha. die 3 schwuppen bei sozi ^^


----------



## MikolajPL (19. August 2018)

Hund 1, Hund 2, und Hund 3 ...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. August 2018)

Das sind keine Hunde.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. August 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (19. August 2018)

UUUND? Wenn ich nen Hund hätte, würde ich ihn eventuel auch Garfield oder Katze nennen...

Da ich mir aber als nächsten Weggefährten eher wohl ne Katze oder nen Kater zulegen möchte wird dieses Tier von mir einen

kreativen Namen bekommen. Ernesto, Alberto, Brutus oder Hund mal sehen.... dafür muss aber erst einmal mein Zimmer fertig eingerichtet sein

und ich auch die finanziellen Mittel dafür haben...

 

So weit ich das mitbekommen habe, geben Tiere sich ihre eigenen Namen...

 

Namensvorschläge für Deine 2 Chillas (eines soll ja evtl. shin chan heißen, warum KLEIN geschrieben?)

Harald und Frank-Walter, für Weibers Dörthe und Ursula-Bärbel

 

 

Nachtrag: Jo Schrotti... Arkham Horror das Grundspiel ist echt cool, werde ich mir in 2-3 Monaten auch mal zulegen.

Knapp 38 Eus für das Grundspiel plus eine Erweiterung oder so, mal schauen...

Aber wat is dat?


----------



## Schrottinator (19. August 2018)

Nachtrag: Jo Schrotti... Arkham Horror das Grundspiel ist echt cool, werde ich mir in 2-3 Monaten auch mal zulegen.

Knapp 38 Eus für das Grundspiel plus eine Erweiterung oder so, mal schauen...

Aber wat is dat?

 

So eine Art Dungeon Crawler durch eine Horrovilla. Zu dem Spiel gibt es eine App, die dann den Spielleiter macht. Ich habe jetzt für das Grundspiel 90&#8364; bezahlt. War mein Geschenk an mich. Ich schaue es mir heute Mittag noch genauer an. Danach weiß ich mehr.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. August 2018)

Kauf dir lieber die neuen Commander Decks!


----------



## Schrottinator (19. August 2018)

Die habe ich schon längst.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. August 2018)

Ehrenmann. Wie gefallen sie dir?


----------



## Schrottinator (19. August 2018)

Bisher habe ich das Enchantment-Deck und das Jund-Deck gespielt. Mir gefallen die beiden eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## MikolajPL (19. August 2018)

Das sind keine Hunde. 

Öffentliche Zurschaustellung der eigenen Dummheit für heute erledigt.
Richte bitte deinen Nagetieren meine Entschuldigung aus.
Ich habe nach den ersten Buchstaben zu schnell an kleine Hunde in Handtaschen gedacht ...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. August 2018)

Die 3 Hoheiten akzeptieren deine Entschuldigung.


----------



## MasterXoX (20. August 2018)

Oh wie krass, der Thread läuft ja immer noch


----------



## Aun (21. August 2018)

es lebt! es lebt! - dr. frankenstein


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. August 2018)

Dragonball Band 1-42.

Probiere jetzt Sachen zu sammeln die ich als Kind geliebt habe um sie dann mal meinem Nachwuchs zu zeigen.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. August 2018)

neuen Klapptisch von IKEA, damit ich das Tabletop endlich spielen kann.


----------



## Tikume (25. August 2018)

3 Monate später: Das Aufbauen des Klapptischs war eindeutig das bessere Spiel!


----------



## Fordtaurus (25. August 2018)

Also "Arkham Horror" ist, finde ich, ein echt cooles Spiel.

UUUnd jetzt mal zzT. ne Samsung EVO 840 (120GB SSD) allerdings nur leihweise von meinem Bruder, bis ich mir demnächst dann am besten gleich 2 neue Platten kaufen kann.

Scheisse wenn einem mitten in einem finanziellen Tief einem die Festplatte abraucht  -.-   

naja schon mal vorgeschwärmt 500GB SSD und ne 4TB HDD währe schon echt nicht verkehrt!


----------



## Schrottinator (26. August 2018)

3 Monate später: Das Aufbauen des Klapptischs war eindeutig das bessere Spiel!

Der Aufbau war zumindest deutlich schneller.


----------



## Tikume (27. August 2018)

Yakuza Kiwami 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (29. August 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. September 2018)

Natuto Band 1-72
Ranma Band 1-30, die restlichen 8 muss ich noch irgendwo auftreiben, aber so günstig wie es war musste ich zuschlagen.
Ousama Game 1-5 (Hatte vorher Origins gelesen, das war so abgefucked. Hätte nie gedacht, dass ich mich mal bei nem Manga grusel oder mich Unwohl fühle.)
Bleach 1-50, ebenfalls nich ganz komplett aber halt Schnapper.

Rüste jetzt mal meine "Weebliothek" auf. Gibt noch einiges auf meiner Liste was ich gerne hätte. Mein Nachwuchs wird's mir irgendwann mal danke.


----------



## Aun (23. September 2018)

Rüste jetzt mal meine "Weebliothek" auf. Gibt noch einiges auf meiner Liste was ich gerne hätte. Mein Nachwuchs wird's mir irgendwann mal danke. 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. September 2018)

Ich weiß nicht was futas ist und ich glaube ich will's auch nich googlen.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. September 2018)

Chicks with dicks.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. September 2018)

Da pass ich. Tatsächlich gibt es neben dem Lovegedöhns und der Erotiksparte relativ viel gutes.  Bin überrascht.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. September 2018)

Overloard zum Beispiel.


----------



## Tikume (24. September 2018)

Valkyria Chronicles 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dackel93 (17. Oktober 2018)

welches würdet ihr von diesen hier nehmen https://testsieger.***/autoradio/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. November 2018)

Seit ner Woche endlich eine eigene Wohnung, hat auch nur fast ein Jahr gedauert. Wohnungssuche ist der letzte rotz, nie wieder.


----------



## Aun (23. November 2018)

das kann ich so unterschreiben. zum kotzen. findest online bei einer genossenschaft was und fragst nach: ehm joar ehm nee die gibts leider nicht..... was für spastis. privatvermietung ist da ach son ding..... empfehlungsschreiben vom vorvermieter (hast du brav jede miete pünktlich gezahlt), einkommenseinkünfte der letzten 10 jahre und all son quark.


----------



## Schrottinator (30. November 2018)

Xenoblade Chronicles X und Smash


----------



## Riko12 (3. Dezember 2018)

Kehrin schrieb:


> Der 10 Stündige Download von Team Fortrees 2 hat heute Morgen um 7:34 Uhr ein schönes Ende genommen (und jetzt grade kommt auf einmal ein Patch der nochmal ne Stunde dauert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das kenne ich. Man wartet dank der sehr schnellen Datenleitungen nur ein paar Wochen bis 13 GB runtergeladen werden und dann gibt es noch für spezielle Grafiken noch ein Update in der Größenordnung 42 GB. Da verliert man dann doch die Lust.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Dezember 2018)

Star Citizen Squadron 42 + Schiff 

 

Hab da so ein paar Videos gesehen in den letzten Tagen und wenn es mal das wird, nach was es denn zumindest in der Alpha aussieht... ist es wohl mein Traumspiel.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Dezember 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (12. Dezember 2018)

Black Friday / Cyber Dingsbums / Weihnachtsgeld sei Dank:

 

Aigostar Panda

Dank unterirdischer Anleitung bin ich da immer noch am experimentieren, aber unterm Strich ziemlich geil.

 

Panasonic DMC-TZ71EG-S Lumix

Meine letzte richtige Kamera war eine Nikon Coolpix um die Jahrtausendwende die mittlerweile Macken hat wie einfach auszugehen, so dass ich seit längerem halt das Smartphone nehme.

Aber ich hatte immer in der Nase mal wieder ein wenig was besseres zu haben und die Panasonic habe ich dann günstig gebraucht bekommen.

Je nach Situation wirklich ein deutliches Upgrade.

 

Raspberry Pi 3+

Nachdem ich für das NES Mini, das SNES Mini und die Playstation Mini Interesse aber immer verworfen hatte war das für mich eine valide Alternative.

NES/SNES/PS1 laufen problemlos. Bei PSP musste ich schon ein wenig konfigurieren. N64 muss ich mal schauen, aber das ist schon ruckelig. Und Kodi läuft auch drauf.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Dezember 2018)

Weihnachtsgeschenk an mich selbst. Hab es mir seit Monaten schon abgespeichert, bzw. am Tag als es rauskam. Heute durch Zufall gesehenen das es reduziert ist und direkt bestellt.  

 

Weiß nicht wann ich mich zuletzt so gefreut habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (22. Dezember 2018)

Schon ein bisschen Oma Style. Aber solange sie bequem ist passt es ja eh


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Dezember 2018)

Werd ja auch langsam alt.


----------



## Tikume (22. Dezember 2018)

Ich sehe dich jetzt schon auf deiner Couch vor dem Kamin wie Du dir einen Muff für deinen ... strickst.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Dezember 2018)

Ne, bin jetzt doch Weeb. Chille da mit meinem k/da Kai'sa Waifukissen und schlag den Späher schaumig!


----------



## Tikume (10. Januar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Januar 2019)

Mitbringsel aus Seoul/Kyushu Urlaub, 2018 ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

''*

echte korea kippen?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Januar 2019)

Nur eine Hülle, mit Platz für Kippen, und ein kleines big Feuerzeug. ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Januar 2019)

Steel Series Rival 650 und Logitech G613.

Was Unsummen nur weil's kabellos ist. :s

Ansonsten noch Smash Bros Ultimate für die Switch.


----------



## Aun (23. Januar 2019)

kone aimo und horde aimo


----------



## ZAM (23. Januar 2019)

Aun schrieb:


> kone aimo und horde aimo



Sehr gute Wahl. ^^ Aber Tipp: Hau nicht aus versehen frustig aufs Mausrad - die Nase ist da sehr empfindlich.


----------



## Aun (23. Januar 2019)

so großen frust hatte ich zum glück noch nicht, aber danke 
sehr schöne geräte. tasta schön weich und die maus ist echt geil. mehr als 3 zusatztasten brauch ich eh nicht


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Januar 2019)

Sieht gut aus. Ist das eine mechanische Tastatur? Kann man das RGB-Gedöns auch abschalten?


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2019)

Membran-Tasten. und ja die rgb kann man komplett abschalten, wie bei allen roccat produkten. oder du machst ne mehrzonen disco draus ^^


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2019)

man muss dazu sagen, dass die horde ein ziemliches geschoss von tastatur ist (1,2 kg   aber auch die abmessungen ). ne cherry mx3 ist ein kleinkind dagegen. aber richtig angenehm zu tippen, leise und geht mMn (bisher) schön zum spielen


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Januar 2019)

Aun schrieb:


> Membran-Tasten.


Hm, hab grad mal gegoogelt und bin da bei Wikipedia gelandet: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Membrane_keyboard bzw. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Folientastatur 

Kann mir da grad nur schwer was drunter vorstellen. Müsste ich glaube mal in 'nem MediaMarkt / Saturn / Expert ausprobieren.


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2019)

ich sehe es so: weniger schaden durch fressen und kippen. was wohl der einzige vorteil wäre

was die leute nach 2 jahren nutzung davon haben ist was anderes.


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2019)

Ich habe die Aimo Horde mal bei den Kollegen von PCGH getestet - die Tasten sind mir persönlich viel zu klein/schmal. Anschlag und Verarbeitung sind aber super.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Januar 2019)

Ja, ich glaube das muss man mal live testen, ob so ein Keyboard auch für Programmierer und Ganztagstipper geeigent wäre.


----------



## Tikume (9. April 2019)

Hatte es schon auf der Vita gespielt und PC Version ist auch vorhanden, aber konnte bei der PS4 Version von Trails of Cold Steel dann doch nicht widerstehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (9. Juli 2019)

netflixaccount meiner nachbarin ^^


----------



## SpamBot20190808 (8. August 2019)

Tikume schrieb:


> _Black Friday / Cyber Dingsbums / Weihnachtsgeld sei Dank:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wann genau ist eigentlich Black Friday? Habe schon davon gehört, aber hab's scheinbar immer verpasst. Kenne nur Prime Day, aber Black Friday ist sicherlich ähnlich oder? Werds mir dann auf jedenfall mal im Kalender markieren, wenn man da so gute Schnäppchen machen kann


----------



## Aun (26. März 2020)

ne khan aimo. super teil, vorallem für den preis. nie wieder logtech.....
ein 3.0 usb hub
ein mikro usb zu usb kabel
und schon etwas her, ein asus rog


----------



## ZAM (30. März 2020)

+ PC .. aber schon im Dezember 

+ Corsair K70 RGB MK.2 Low Profile Rapidfire - Kurzer Name


----------



## Aun (30. März 2020)

ZAM schrieb:


> + Corsair K70 RGB MK.2 Low Profile Rapidfire - Kurzer Name


 

leicht abzusaugen


----------



## Aun (30. März 2020)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habe die Aimo Horde mal bei den Kollegen von PCGH getestet - die Tasten sind mir persönlich viel zu klein/schmal. Anschlag und Verarbeitung sind aber super.


 

du und deine wurstfinger


----------



## ZAM (31. März 2020)

Aun schrieb:


> du und deine wurstfinger


Du kennst meine Finger also nicht mal im Ansatz.


----------



## Magogan (3. April 2020)

Klopapier. Gleich 10 Rollen. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


----------



## ZAM (7. April 2020)




----------



## Zikkos (15. Juni 2020)

Wynn schrieb:


> [...]


 
 
 
sehr interessante Materialauswahl!


----------



## Aun (11. Juli 2020)

9. Edition Warhammer 40000. drecksäcke limitieren doch echt die auflage und händlerseiten sind seit 2 std am boden ***  

***habe natürlich kurz nach der eröffnung eine bekommen


----------



## dmdiego (18. Juli 2020)

Hab mir gestern Valorant runtergeladen, macht mit Freunden echt Spaß


----------



## ZAM (22. Juli 2020)

250 Mbit seit Mittwoch - kein Internet mehr seit Montag ... und der Techniker ist ein Slacker ..


----------



## Fordtaurus (22. Juli 2020)

Slacker?

btt. Die 3 Zuchini über 750gr. dieses Jahr geerntet


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2020)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Slacker?
> 
> btt. Die 3 Zuchini über 750gr. dieses Jahr geerntet


 

man nimmt doch eigtl die gurken großen. je großer umso weniger schmecken die doch und haben ein haufen kerne?


----------



## Aun (7. Dezember 2021)

resin prints (jumppacks, stormshields, insignien, komplette kits für fahrzeuge)    mal schaun was dhl und zoll in ein paar wochen zu der 120 tacken bestellung sagen


----------



## David (10. Januar 2022)

Boah, hier ist ja noch immer was los!


----------



## ZMikeZ (20. April 2022)

Hi und ich hab mir erstmal Einzelteile für mein Rc Car aus China bestellt. Kostet da alles nur einen Bruchteil von dem was man hier so bezahlt. Dauert aber so 4-6 Wochen bis die Teile da sind.
Wollte ich nurmal loswerden. ))


----------



## Aun (20. April 2022)

Berichte mal wie es sich so mit den Teilen aus Chinesium verhält


----------



## ZMikeZ (21. April 2022)

Hi..wenn man sich so Antriebswellen oder Kugellager, Stoßdämpfer, Hexnuts, Schrauben usw. holt ist das alles Top und kostet nur nen Viertel. Selbst meine Funke von Dumborc kostet da so ca 25-30 Euro. Hab aus Spaß mal bei Amazon geguckt...die kostet da 70 Euro und ist nicht verfügbar.

Amazon bestellt da selber und verkauft die Sachen hier für teuer Geld würd ich sagen.


----------

